# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Jarrut, vaihteet, vanteet... >  >  Jarrut, vaihteet, vanteet... pikakysymykset

## Munarello

Hmm, onko jotain syytä miksi tämmöistä ketjua ei vielä ole?

Osaako joku sanoa, ovatko Sramin 10spd tai 11spd maantiepakat ja Shimanon vastaavat kahvat&takavaihtajat yhteensopivia?

----------


## nure

Kyllä pitäisi olla... Kympit ainakin sopii.

----------


## Munarello

Kiitän.
----

----------


## Aakoo

Minkälaisia kokemuksia SRAM gripshifteistä on varsinkin pienikätisillä? Muksujen (10v ja 8v) fillareihin ajattelin voimansiirroksi laittaa SRAM NX:ää, ja pohdin laittaisiko triggerin sijaan gripparin (GX). En ole ikinä itse moista käyttänyt. Onko jäykkä pyöritellä, miten paksu se vaihdinosa on, mitenkäs jarrujen kanssa: jääkö kahva "kauas"?

----------


## JackOja

> Minkälaisia kokemuksia SRAM gripshifteistä on varsinkin pienikätisillä? ...Onko jäykkä pyöritellä, miten paksu se vaihdinosa on, mitenkäs jarrujen kanssa: jääkö kahva "kauas"?



Gripparihan on ihan parasta!

Aika paksuhan se kahva kyllä on, mutta kevyt käsitellä.

Jarrukahva on juuri niin kaukana mihin sen säätää.

----------


## Aakoo

^tänks. Tarkoitin jarrukahvan etäisyydellä pituussuuntaista etäisyyttä (ei etäisyyttä tangosta), kun jarrua ei saa ihan kiinni siihen mihin tuppi loppuu. Käsi ainakin itsellä hakeutuu ajaessa lähemmäs tangon päätä, niin yltääköhän lyhyet sormet kahvalle ilman että siirtää kättä siihen vaihdinosan päälle.

----------


## Kyde

Kysymys Shimanon adaptereista. Eli tarkoitus laittaa etuhaarukkaan 160mm levyn tilalle 203mm jarrujen päivityksen yhteydessä. Bike-components tarjoaa seuraavanlaisia adaptereita:

*front p**ost* *mount to post mount:
- Brake Caliper: post mount 6" 
- Brake mount (Fork / Frame): post mount 6" 
- Rotor Size Front: 203 mm
- Rotor Size Rear: 203 mm
- Contents: 2 x bolts
- Factory Number: I-SMMAF203PPA
- Note: This adapter is made and recommended for rear wheel use.

front post mount 7” to post mount:
- Brake Caliper: post mount 7“
- Brake mount (Fork / Frame): post mount 7" 
- Rotor Size Front: 203 mm
- Rotor Size Rear: 203 mm
- Contents: 1 x long bolt, 1 x short bolt, 1 x stop ring, 2 x A-type washers, 2 x B-type washers
- Factory Number: E-SMMAF203PPM
- Note: This adapter is made and recommended for rear wheel use.
*
Eli onko tuo ylimmäinen oikea? Tarkoittaako tuo toinen 7" adapteri haarukkaa, jossa alunperin 180mm levyn ilman adapteria? Ja mitähän mahtaa tarkoittaa tuo viimeinen note: *This adapter is made and recommended for rear wheel use.* Eikös front kuitenkin ihan haarukkaa tarkoita, joten miksi recommended for rear wheel use?

----------


## sf12

Pyörässä BB86.5 keskiö, mille keskiölle uusi kampisarja?

----------


## nure

Pointsit grippareille myös. Riippuu paljon kahvasta kuinka lähelle saa asennettua ja säädettyä.

----------


## BB Holland

> Pyörässä BB86.5 keskiö, mille keskiölle uusi kampisarja?



Sorry en ymmärrä.

^^^ Typo. Kuuklaamalla ensimmäinen tuotenumero selviää että se on 160-203 muunnos eteen mm Amazonisss.

----------


## sf12

Eli pyörässä on BB86.5 keskiö, ostanko siihen BB30, BB386 vai GXP kampisarjan?

----------


## orc biker

Mikä ihme on BB86.5? Ei sellaista taida olla olemassakaan. Veikkaan, että kyseessä on PF86.

"_Crank designs  that will fit: Standard 24mm external-type, BB386 EVO"_

http://www.bikeradar.com/us/gear/art...rackets-36660/

----------


## sf12

Se on BB86.5 keskiö. Trekki käyttää kyseistä keskiötä

----------


## SSGT-92

Millaiset kammet siinä oli aikaisemmin/millaisia valmistaja suosittelisi ?

----------


## sf12

Samaa pyörää samalla keskiöllä myydään myös Sram Force1 kammilla, ja sellaiset aion laittaa itsekin.

----------


## ahuji

^^^veikkaan road pressfittiä eli gpx näin alustavasti mutta mikä pyörä niin vastaus tulee nopeammin

----------


## orc biker

> Se on BB86.5 keskiö. Trekki käyttää kyseistä keskiötä



Eikä ole. Se on ehkä 86,5 mm, mutta se on BB86. BB86.5:tä ei ole olemassakaan. Ei ole sellaista standardia, jos näissä standardeista voi edes puhua.

----------


## sf12

> ^^^veikkaan road pressfittiä eli gpx näin alustavasti mutta mikä pyörä niin vastaus tulee nopeammin



Kiitos! Tämä oli oikea vastaus, sain toisesta paikasta varmistuksen asiaan. Eli GPX kammet BB86.5 keskiöön.

----------


## orc biker

> Kiitos! Tämä oli oikea vastaus, sain toisesta paikasta varmistuksen asiaan. Eli GPX kammet BB86.5 keskiöön.



Kuten sanoin, niin 24 millin kammet, kuten GXP, ei GPX, käyvät BB86:een (joka sattuu olemaan 86,5 milliä). BB86.5 lukee vain Trekin pyöräesitteissä, mutta ei sellaista keskiöstandardia ole olemassakaan. En tiedä, mikä ihmeen syy Trekillä on hämätä ihmisiä tuolla, mutta hyvin tuntuu uppoavan, kun tässä saa puhua kuin seinälle.

----------


## Greycap

Olikos se nyt niin että Shimanon 10s maantievaihtajan tilalle voi heittää 9s maastovaihtajan ja kaikki pelaa rutinoitta? Crossarin vaihtaja on niin julmetun kokoinen möykky että laitan sinne Shadown ihan esteettisistä syistä jos onnistuu.

----------


## noniinno

^ Mulla ainakin toimi.

----------


## Munarello

^^ Tälläkin toimi. Laitoin vanhan mallisen 10spd tiagra maantiekahvan kaveriksi 9spd deore-takavaihtajan ja homma toimi hienosti.

----------


## SSGT-92

Oisko paha,jos ylläpito naulais tän pysyväksi aiheeksi tohon vapaarattaist seuraavaks.Tää ny vaa mun ajatelma...

----------


## Raikku

Shimanon SLX halvin shadow+/vastaava takavaihtaja? Edelleen aikeissa yhteen fillariin 1x9 tai 1x10 laittaa eli kiristävän vaihtajan tarvitsee, mielummin mahdollisimman halvalla.

----------


## Blackborow

> Shimanon SLX halvin shadow+/vastaava takavaihtaja? Edelleen aikeissa yhteen fillariin 1x9 tai 1x10 laittaa eli kiristävän vaihtajan tarvitsee, mielummin mahdollisimman halvalla.



M615 Deoressa on myös Shadow+, mutta hintaero taitaa olla olematon tuohon SLX:ään verrattuna. 9v Shadow+ mallejahan ei sitten ole ja 10 vaihtaja ja 9 vipu ei toimi yhteen.

----------


## hece

> M615 Deoressa on myös Shadow+, mutta hintaero taitaa olla olematon tuohon SLX:ään verrattuna.



Saksassa noin 41e vs 51e eli ei aivan olematon. Merkityksellisyys olkoon ostajan harkinnassa. Minulla on jäänyt positiiviset fiilikset uuden pyörän M615 + M610 triggeri kombosta. 2x10 käytössä ja täyspitkät vaijerikuoret. Toimivuuden takia ei kaipaisi päivitystä 1x siirtyessä mutta 11-40 10-pakan (minkä tuo käsittääkseni moitteetta syö) skaala jää itselle turhan pieneksi.

----------


## Raikku

Itsellä tulisi kaupunkimaasturiin slikseillä(26"/ 2" Kojak) täällä tasaisella Vantaalla, jossa nykyään ihan turhaan 3x8 vaihteisto. kevenisi ja turhaa sälää pois.

----------


## Blackborow

> Itsellä tulisi kaupunkimaasturiin slikseillä(26"/ 2" Kojak) täällä tasaisella Vantaalla, jossa nykyään ihan turhaan 3x8 vaihteisto. kevenisi ja turhaa sälää pois.



No tuollaisessa käytössä ei välttämättä sitä kytkimellistä takavaihtajaa edes tarvi.

----------


## Raikku

No joo, mutta fillarissa aikamoisen vanha kokohopeinen XT jonka toisaalta saisi sitten huonompaan, nelosfillariin.

----------


## Pexxi

80-luvun kippurasarvicressuun olisi tarkoitus vaihtaa suora tanko, mitkä jarrukahvat sopivat (katon vielä mitkä jarrut on myöhemmin tänään)?

----------


## Reiss

moro, autatteko avutonta mäessä.. elikkäs uutukaisessa edessä rattaat+kammet 50 / 34 t Shimano FC-RS500, takana 11 - 32 t Shimano 105 5800. Tuossa sata kilsaa testissä huomannut että ainakin edessä tuntuu liian isolta tuo rattaiden keskenäinen ero.. meinasin että vaihdan pienemmän rattaan edestä esim. 36 tai 38 tyyppiseksi vai onko suositeltavampaa muuttaa takapakkaa? Käsittääkseni eturattaan vaihto onnistuu ilman että tarvitsee kampia yms irroitella? Ja pärjännee kuusioavaimella ja jollain mikä vaan menee sinne vastapuolelle.. 

esim. tämä https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...-36t-mb-498653

----------


## Munarello

Juu, voi vaihtaa ruuvaamalla rattaan irti. Onko ne rattaat viidellä pultilla kiinni? Luulen, että linkattu ratas on neljän pultin kiinnityksellä.

Laitanpa tänne kun ei viitsi sotkea muita ketjuja tai avata tämän vuoksi uutta.. Enpä arvannut, että tämäkin on mahdollista mutta näin pääsi käymään. En ole ihan varma miten, mutta veikkaanpa kuraista ketjua ja chainsuckia.. Vähän kyllä häiritsi rattaalla pysymistä.  :Hymy: 


Edit: Späm späm, mutta olisi ihan kysyttävääkin. Kampia pyöritellessä tuntuisi pientä rahinaa eli luultavasti vähän kakkaa välissä. Voisi avata ja putsata, laakerin avaamista varten on jo työkalu. Kun vain saisi kammet irti. Tarvitseeko tuota kuusiokolopultin ympärillä olevaa cappia avata ennen kuin lähtee vääntämään auki?

----------


## SSGT-92

Ei tarvi avata,se cappi itseasiassa on ulosvetäjä,eli ei pitäisi tarvita erillistä ulosvetäjää.Tämähän sit pätee vain jos tuo cappi on metallia(niin kuin kuvan mukaan olisi).
 Suihkautat ensiksi jotain liukkaria siihen pultinkannan ja capin saumaan,sitte alat kiertää sitä pulttia auki.Hetken päästä se pultinkanta alkaa nojaamaan siihen cappiin ja lisää pulttia avatessa se työntää kammen irti.

----------


## Munarello

Ok, kiits. Lähtihän se irti.

----------


## arctic biker

https://www.amazon.com/Park-Tool-CNW.../dp/B005JAMHXO Tuo on kiva kapine, löytyy joka verkkokaupasta. Normi 34/50 rattaiden vaihto onnistuu sujuvasti ilman kampien irrottamista.

----------


## Pexxi

> 80-luvun kippurasarvicressuun olisi tarkoitus vaihtaa suora tanko, mitkä jarrukahvat sopivat (katon vielä mitkä jarrut on myöhemmin tänään)?



Jarru on BR-C801.

----------


## FocusOn

> moro, .... meinasin että vaihdan pienemmän rattaan edestä esim. 36 tai 38 tyyppiseksi vai onko suositeltavampaa muuttaa takapakkaa? Käsittääkseni eturattaan vaihto onnistuu ilman että tarvitsee kampia yms irroitella? Ja pärjännee kuusioavaimella ja jollain mikä vaan menee sinne vastapuolelle.. 
> esim. tämä https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...-36t-mb-498653



Itse tuskailin samaan tapaan välitysten kanssa. Vaihdoin sitten molemmat eturattaat ja nyt on 38-46, jolloin takaa ja edestä pykälän ristiin vaihtamalla välitys vaihtuu noin puoli pykälää. 38 on melko iso ratas pienemmäksi, jos takapakan suurin lehti 28 tai pienempi, mutta mäet on tähän asti noussut tuollakin setupilla. Kannattaa tarkistaa ratasten kiinnitys (4- vai 5-arm/pulttia) ja BCD (pulttien muodostaman ringin halkaisija, 110 tai 130mm). Itse laitoin FSA:n rattaat, kun on FSA:n kampisarja - muuten 105-osat.

----------


## Pexxi

> 80-luvun kippurasarvicressuun olisi tarkoitus vaihtaa suora tanko, mitkä jarrukahvat sopivat (katon vielä mitkä jarrut on myöhemmin tänään)? Jarru BR-C801



Ei kukaan?
No sitten uutta. Uusi etukiekko ei oikein mene jarrun puolesta. Nyt jarrussa IS->PM-adapteri johon jarrulevy ottaa ihan vähän kiinni. Jarrausatulan kaikki säädöt käytetty. Adapterista jos ottaisi vähän pois niin voisi toimia mutta menee tosta yhdestä kohdasta ehkä vähän ohueksi. Olisiko jotain vastaavaa, varmaan jonkinlaisella taivutuksella tai jotain? Pitää kokeilla vielä toiseen pyörään jossa on PM suoraan, siihen sopivana se kyllä myytiinkin. Sinänsä ei mitää katastrofia ei siis tule jos ei löydy ratkaisua.

Joo toiseen meni ihan suoraan. Parista kolmesta millistä siis kyse.

https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...8338;orderby=2

----------


## Reiss

> Itse tuskailin samaan tapaan välitysten kanssa. Vaihdoin sitten molemmat eturattaat ja nyt on 38-46, jolloin takaa ja edestä pykälän ristiin vaihtamalla välitys vaihtuu noin puoli pykälää. 38 on melko iso ratas pienemmäksi, jos takapakan suurin lehti 28 tai pienempi, mutta mäet on tähän asti noussut tuollakin setupilla. Kannattaa tarkistaa ratasten kiinnitys (4- vai 5-arm/pulttia) ja BCD (pulttien muodostaman ringin halkaisija, 110 tai 130mm). Itse laitoin FSA:n rattaat, kun on FSA:n kampisarja - muuten 105-osat.



Tilasin bike componentsilta 36t eturattaan testiin ja työkalun samalla. Ei ollu pahan hintaiset, 16€+postit. Varmistin ensin juurikin nuo kiinnitykset ja halkaisijan. Laitoinkin alkuperäiseen viestiini väärän rattaan linkin..  sitä ihmettelin että tuota 36t ratasta ei mainosteta suoranaisesti yhteensopivaksi 50t kanssa. Siinä ei pitäisi kuitenkaan olla mitään ongelmaa? Myös 11 speed(?) eturattaita huomattavasti vähemmän tarjolla kuin 10 lehtiselle takapakalle.. lukemani perusteella kuitenkin toimii molemmat moitteettomasti.

----------


## Munarello

> sitä ihmettelin että tuota 36t ratasta ei mainosteta suoranaisesti yhteensopivaksi 50t kanssa.



Saattaapi johtua ihan vain siitä, että viisikymppisen kanssa on useimmiten 34t-ratas ja 36t on monesti 46t-rattaan kanssa "krossikammissa." Kyllähän noita voi silti sekoitella oman tarpeen mukaan.

----------


## Reiss

> Saattaapi johtua ihan vain siitä, että viisikymppisen kanssa on useimmiten 34t-ratas ja 36t on monesti 46t-rattaan kanssa "krossikammissa." Kyllähän noita voi silti sekoitella oman tarpeen mukaan.



Johtuuko se sitten takapakasta, että itse ainakin koen liian suureksi noiden eturattaiden eron (34&50). Varsinkin jos isolla etusella tulee vastamäkeen ja meinaa pudottaa pienemmälle edessä niin takaa joutuu vähinttään kolme jopa neljä vaihtaa pienemmälle rattaalle. Tai sit polkastaan tyhjää huolella.. krossarissa oli tuo 36&46 kombo, lienee muös tottumuskysymys.. menee nyt tyhjänpäiväseks jauhamiseks mutta menköön..

----------


## Munarello

^Eihän se takapakka vaikuta mitenkään eturattaiden kokoeroon.  :Hymy:

----------


## Reiss

No se on kyllä loppujen lopuksi aivan totta

----------


## Jar56

Käykö 9 pakan vapaarattaaseen 10 pakka.Tarkoitus olisi päivittää cyclo uusilla kamoilla.Myös vaihtajat olisi tarkoitus laittaa.Tulis shimano 105 .Etu rattaat varmaan käy,vai ?. Eli olis edullisesti tarkoitus päästä,tulis jarruvaihtaja kahvat vasen oikea.Takavaihtaja ,takapakka,ketjut.Vaijerit,tankoteipit ym on varastossa.

----------


## jame1967

8 , 9 ja 10-pakka menee ainakin samalle vaparille.

----------


## jumbojussi

Onkohan olemassa muita jälkiasennettavia tangon liikapyörimisen estäviä jutskia? (tapered-haarukalle)

http://www.trickstuff.de/en/products/tricksatz_KL.php

----------


## Viltro

Nykyiset jarrut (Shimanon br-m355) vinkuvat kuin hullu ja jarruteho kateissa heti kun vähänkin kosteampi keli. Palat vaihdettu ebc punaisiin jotka olivatkin paremmat kuin alkuperäiset mutta edelleen sama ongelma esiintyy liikaa. Irtiotto, putsaus, palojen hionta auttaa mutta kun ei jaksaisi sitä ihan joka päivä tehdä. Auttaisiko asiaan joka jarrut päivittäisi parempiin esim Shimano br-m7000? Tai jokin muu vastaava jos jollain tiedossa hyvä tarjous? Nimimerkillä hermot menee työmatkoilla

----------


## jumbojussi

Levyjen vaihto?

----------


## Viltro

> Levyjen vaihto?



Levyiksi vaihdettu jo SLX SM-RT68 180/160

----------


## Lakuduunaa

Tuli haettua uusi takapakka, edellisellä ja siihen uusituilla ketjuilla on ajettu 500 km, uskaltaisiko vielä vanhan ketjun laittaa uuteen pakkaan vai mitä raati sanoo ? Venymä ei vielä ole lähellekkään 0.5%. Toki uusi 10 ketju maksaa parikymppiä että ei se nyt iso sijoitus ole vaikka hakisi uuden.

----------


## Blackborow

Asentelen tässä IS-ohjainlaakeria. Tuntuu että tuota ei saa säädettyä millään kohdilleen vaan joko on väljää tai sitten tanko ei meinaa kääntyä. Osaan mielestäni säätää ohjainlaakerin kun olen tehnyt sen aiemminkin kymmeniä kertoja. Kellään ideaa mistä lähteä ongelmaa ratkomaan? Kuuluisiko tuon niin sanotun uppercoverin liikkua ohjauksen mukana?

Ei kai tuo voi johtua siitä, että sahasin alakoolin poikki kuten aina ennenkin?

----------


## puumangeri

Miten mä osaan arvioida millon on rattaat ja ketju vaihtokunnossa? Silmämääräisesti rattaat OK, välillä ketju hyppii silti.

----------


## jumbojussi

> Miten mä osaan arvioida millon on rattaat ja ketju vaihtokunnossa? Silmämääräisesti rattaat OK, välillä ketju hyppii silti.



Suosittelen ketjunkulumistulkin ostoa, alle kypällä saa netukasta.

----------


## SSGT-92

> Miten mä osaan arvioida millon on rattaat ja ketju vaihtokunnossa? Silmämääräisesti rattaat OK, välillä ketju hyppii silti.



 Hakeudut Tietäjä;n (TMT)reitille,se kattoo ohiajessaan sun voimansiirron kunnon ja tason.
Sori ot .

----------


## Kettu-Pekka

Jarruletkua pitäis lyhentää, uusi banjo pitäis ympätä. Onko vinkkejä?

----------


## Blackborow

Kyllä mä jättäisin sen banjon rauhaan ja lyhentäisin kahvan päästä.

----------


## Blackborow

> Asentelen tässä IS-ohjainlaakeria. Tuntuu että tuota ei saa säädettyä millään kohdilleen vaan joko on väljää tai sitten tanko ei meinaa kääntyä. Osaan mielestäni säätää ohjainlaakerin kun olen tehnyt sen aiemminkin kymmeniä kertoja. Kellään ideaa mistä lähteä ongelmaa ratkomaan? Kuuluisiko tuon niin sanotun uppercoverin liikkua ohjauksen mukana?



Alempi laakeri näyttäisi pyörivän pesässään. Saatanan saatana etten sanoisi.

----------


## SSGT-92

Onhan l-pesä ehjä,,eikös tuo IS-laakeri ole kuiteskin press-fit asennettava?Onhan sinulla varmasti oikeat osat ?
 Varmasti olet oikeat ostanut/tilannut,mutta saitko varmasti ne mitkä piti ? 
Kaikki muut osat liikkuvat ohjauksen mukana,paitsi ylä- ja alapuolen ulkokoolit,tätähän kysyit tuolla aiemmin.

----------


## Blackborow

Uusi runko niin kai tuon pesän pitäisi ehjä olla tai mistä tuon tietää mitä paskaa Bike-Discount myy. Osat on katsottu Cane Creekin finderilla ja haettu kivijalasta, että kyllähän noiden nyt oikeat pitäisi olla.

----------


## paaton

> Uusi runko niin kai tuon pesän pitäisi ehjä olla tai mistä tuon tietää mitä paskaa Bike-Discount myy. Osat on katsottu Cane Creekin finderilla ja haettu kivijalasta, että kyllähän noiden nyt oikeat pitäisi olla.



Ja ylä/alakooli ei ole vaihtanut paikkaa? Radonin 1/8" runkoon on ainakin helppoa asentaa koolit väärinpäin, ja sen jälkeen se tekee just tuota mitä kirjoitit.

----------


## Blackborow

> Ja ylä/alakooli ei ole vaihtanut paikkaa? Radonin 1/8" runkoon on ainakin helppoa asentaa koolit väärinpäin, ja sen jälkeen se tekee just tuota mitä kirjoitit.



Ei ole mahdollista. Tapered-runko.

Oli mulla muutakin asiaa. Oliko se nyt niin, että Shimpan maantiekahvoille ei ohjata maastotakavaihtajaa, mutta Sramilla vastaavasti toimii? Kymppikilkkeet kyseessä.

----------


## TERU

Simpan maantiekahvoilla kymppiin saakka voi ohjata maastovaihtajaa ysiin saakka ja toimii kymppinäkin.

----------


## Aatoss

Mulla on 105 osasarja pyörässa. Eturattaat 52/39. Lehtiä takana 10. Kysymys kuuluu että käykö http://www.wiggle.co.uk/shimano-105-...pact-chainset/ linkistä löytyvä kampi automaattisesti pyörääni. Vai onko jotain jota pitää vielä tietää ? Mahtaako olla muita 50/34 -kampia mitä voi käyttää?

A

----------


## paaton

> Mulla on 105 osasarja pyörässa. Eturattaat 52/39. Lehtiä takana 10. Kysymys kuuluu että käykö http://www.wiggle.co.uk/shimano-105-...pact-chainset/ linkistä löytyvä kampi automaattisesti pyörääni. Vai onko jotain jota pitää vielä tietää ? Mahtaako olla muita 50/34 -kampia mitä voi käyttää?
> 
> A



Laita tämä, uudempaa halvemmalla. Ja käy, mikäli siellä on 24mm akselilla oleva keskiölaakeri, kuten ilmeisesti on 105 osasarjallisessa pyörässä.
11spd toimii ongelmitta 10spd kanssa.

https://www.merlincycles.com/shimano...ack-72363.html

----------


## Aatoss

> Laita tämä, uudempaa halvemmalla. Ja käy, mikäli siellä on 24mm akselilla oleva keskiölaakeri, kuten ilmeisesti on 105 osasarjallisessa pyörässä.
> 11spd toimii ongelmitta 10spd kanssa.
> 
> https://www.merlincycles.com/shimano...ack-72363.html




Okei kiitos, halvempihan tuo on. Onkos tuo keskiölaakeri jotenkin helposti mitattavissa?

A

----------


## paaton

> Okei kiitos, halvempihan tuo on. Onkos tuo keskiölaakeri jotenkin helposti mitattavissa?
> 
> A



Ottaa sen kammen pois, tai googlettaa pyörän ja kampisarjan mukaan...

----------


## Aatoss

Selvähän tämä. Kiitoksia paljon  :Hymy:  Tämä on kyllä huippu palsta, apua tulee aina!

----------


## Greycap

> Simpan maantiekahvoilla kymppiin saakka voi ohjata maastovaihtajaa ysiin saakka ja toimii kymppinäkin.



Onko tämä tulkittavissa niin että se ysivaihtaja toimii kymppijärjestelmässä, kuten onkin, vai niin että se kahva jollain patentilla toimii kymppivaihtajallakin?

----------


## TERU

> Onko tämä tulkittavissa niin että se ysivaihtaja toimii kymppijärjestelmässä, kuten onkin, vai niin että se kahva jollain patentilla toimii kymppivaihtajallakin?



Kympin maastovaihtaja ei käy, koska siinä on uusi vetosuhde. Enkä tiedä patenttiakaan.😊
Maantieosat kymppiin saakka ja maasto-osat ysiin saakka voi aika hyvin sekoittaa keskenään.

----------


## Aatoss

> Laita tämä, uudempaa halvemmalla. Ja käy, mikäli siellä on 24mm akselilla oleva keskiölaakeri, kuten ilmeisesti on 105 osasarjallisessa pyörässä.
> 11spd toimii ongelmitta 10spd kanssa.
> 
> https://www.merlincycles.com/shimano...ack-72363.html



Pieni lisäkysymys eli käykö Ultegra 10 spd 12-30 kasetti cs-6700 automaattisesti 105:seen? Saisin kaverilta sellaisen..

----------


## paaton

> Pieni lisäkysymys eli käykö Ultegra 10 spd 12-30 kasetti cs-6700 automaattisesti 105:seen? Saisin kaverilta sellaisen..



Käy se. 50/34 kaverina pitää olla pitkähäkkinen takavaihtaja. 50/36 ja 12-30 toimii taas hienosti ainakin 6700 ultegran lyhythäkkisellä vaihtajalla.
Muutenkin kannattaa tilata samalla 36 eturatas, koska se ei maksa kuin kympin ja eturatasta on huomattavasti mukavampi käyttää, mitä 50/34 rattailla.

----------


## zamierm

Auttakaahan noviisia. Vaimolle haettiin suppi ja nyt en meinaa enää pysyä perässä omalla cyclollani. Saattaa olla jotain vaikutusta sillä, että perässä on pyöräkärry ja lastina 35kg ihmistä. Mäessä loppuu voimat nykyisillä vaihteilla. Pyörä on tämä:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/f.../rp-prod104927


*Crankset:* Truvativ Elita Compact - 38/46t*Rear Derailleur:* Shimano Tiagra RD4500 9 Speed*Front Derailleur:* Shimano Tiagra FD4500*Shifters:* Shimano Tiagra ST4500*Cassette:* Shimano HG50 - 12/25t 9 Speed
Tähän pitäis nyt löytää tilalle jotain tyyliin mitä on esim. Surlyn Long Haulissa eli 26/36/48t. ja taakse 11–32t. Vaihtajat saa mennä vaihtoon ja saa olla esim. Ultegran sarjaa.

Olen yrittäny katella sopivia, mutta kun ei ole vielä tietoa aiheesta, niin pakko kääntyä osaajien puoleen.

Kiittää!

----------


## TERU

Ei tuohon runkoon maastokampia. Vaihda eteen pienemmäksi rattaaksi 34 T ja taakse tuo mainittu maastopakka, myös takavaihtajan joutuu vaihtamaan pitempihäkkiseksi, vaikka Ultegra GS-häkkinen. Muuta ei tarvitse välttämättä vaihtaa. Tuosta saa jo paljon vääntöä, ellei riitä pane, vaimo vetämään lapsia.   :Hymy: 

Olisko jollain parempaa, lähemmäs toivottua?

----------


## paaton

> Auttakaahan noviisia. Vaimolle haettiin suppi ja nyt en meinaa enää pysyä perässä omalla cyclollani. Saattaa olla jotain vaikutusta sillä, että perässä on pyöräkärry ja lastina 35kg ihmistä. Mäessä loppuu voimat nykyisillä vaihteilla. Pyörä on tämä:
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/f.../rp-prod104927
> 
> 
> *Crankset:* Truvativ Elita Compact - 38/46t*Rear Derailleur:* Shimano Tiagra RD4500 9 Speed*Front Derailleur:* Shimano Tiagra FD4500*Shifters:* Shimano Tiagra ST4500*Cassette:* Shimano HG50 - 12/25t 9 Speed
> Tähän pitäis nyt löytää tilalle jotain tyyliin mitä on esim. Surlyn Long Haulissa eli 26/36/48t. ja taakse 11–32t. Vaihtajat saa mennä vaihtoon ja saa olla esim. Ultegran sarjaa.
> 
> Olen yrittäny katella sopivia, mutta kun ei ole vielä tietoa aiheesta, niin pakko kääntyä osaajien puoleen.
> 
> Kiittää!



Ei aivan halvaksi tule uusilla osilla, miettisin kyllä kahteen kertaan koko pyörän vaihtamista maasturiin, tai osien etsimistä käytettynä.  3x10 osilla hintaa tulee yli 500e.

Jos ajelet vain suomessa, niin 34t eturatas, maasturin 12-36t takapakka ja trainerin pikainen hankinta olisi varmasti järkevintä. Jos kuormaa on alle 50kg, niin tuolla kyllä pitäisi pärjätä.

----------


## kumiketju

> Ei tuohon runkoon maastokampia.



Miksei?

Kysyn siksi, koska meinasin juuri itse laittaa cykloon maastokammet ja -vaihteet.

----------


## TERU

Mielipide tuo on, monenmoista on tullut sekoiteltua, mutta kaikella on rajansa, sanoi kartantekijä. En pane pahakseni noudattipa tai jätti noudattamatta joku näitä ohjeita. Minulla rima kaikessa korkeudella, jonka juuri pystyy alittamaan.

----------


## paaton

> Miksei?
> 
> Kysyn siksi, koska meinasin juuri itse laittaa cykloon maastokammet ja -vaihteet.



Toimiikohan 3x10 road kahva maastoetuvaihtajan kanssa? Varmaankin. 
Ilmeisesti road puolella täytyy kuitenkin olla 3x sti, eikä kahvan toimintaa voi muuttaa napista, kuten mtb liipasimissa.

----------


## zamierm

Kiitos. Hyviä kommentteja. Helpoimmalla pääsis, kun pistäis vaimon supin seinälle ja antais sille takas vanhan 20kg painavan Xtremen :-)
Muttaku on haaveena päästä kesällä pidemmälle reissulle pyörällä ja vaimo ei luvannu tuolla vanhalla lähteä. Mulla on toki itelle listalla 29er, mutta en pysty nyt ostaan, kun tuli läski hommattua viime vuonna. Ei ehkä riitä vaimon huumorintaju tähän harrastukseen...siis pyörien osteluun :-)

Eli olisko mitään järkeä päivittää tuota Ridleyn pyörää isommalla kädellä? Mä haluan retkipyörältä kuitenkin droppitangon, joten maastopyörä ei senkään vuoksi sovellu tähän tarkoitukseen...moneen muuhun toki olis tarpeen. 9lehtinen takapakka tuntuis olevan auttamatta poistuvaa mallia, joten uusien osien saanti esim. 3 vuoden päästä voi olla kyseenalaista. Vai mitä ootte mieltä?


Koitin tuohon kampisarjaan kattella (110mm) pienempää kuin 34t ratasta, mutta en mielestäni löytäny. Eli jos ei kampia vaihda niin on mentävä 34t:llä?

Maastopakkako sopii suoraan maantiesarjan kanssa?

Takavaihtajaa kattelin, niin maantiepuolella monissa suurin ratas saa olla max. 30. Ja aika vähän on tarjolla niitä vaihtajia jotka sopivat 9lehtiseen. Toki Sorasta löytyy, mutta emmä ny huonompaan vaihda. Tavoitteena pitää olla kuitenkin parannus laatuun ja pitkäikäisyys. Eli mieluummin vaihdan nyt enemmän jotta ne mahdollisesti sopii sitten vielä muutaman vuodenkin päästä johonkin runkoon.

*SHIMANO 105 RD-5701 GS rear derailleur
*sprocket size 27 - 32 teeth/min. 11 - 12 teeth

*SHIMANO Ultegra RD-6700A SS rear derailleur*· max. pinion size: 23 - 30 teeth
· min. pinion size: 11 - 14 teeth

*SHIMANO Ultegra RD-6700A GS rear derailleur*· max. sprocket size: 23 - 30 teeth
· min. sprocket size: 11 - 13 teeth

Maastopuolelta löytyis esim.
*SHIMANO Deore XTRD-M772-SGS => mutta sopiiko Tiagran vaihtajat tähän?*Takapakka
*SHIMANO CS-HG201 9-speed cassette 11-32t => vaatii 105 vaihtajan ylläolevista*Eturatas, jaa-a, saako olla 10speed compatible? 9speediä ei mainita missään Rosessa.
*SHIMANO Ultegra FC-6750 chainring 34t*Ketjut
*SHIMANO Ultegra/XT CN-HG93 chain*Näillä päivityksillä ei tulisi ihan paha hinta, mutta onko järkevää...pakko kait se on, jos ei uutta pyörää osta :-)

*

*

----------


## JackOja

> ...9lehtinen takapakka tuntuis olevan auttamatta poistuvaa mallia, joten uusien osien saanti esim. 3 vuoden päästä voi olla kyseenalaista. Vai mitä ootte mieltä?



Ihan turha huoli, saahan 7- ja 8-pakkojakin vielä ihan helposti.

----------


## Munarello

Ei noita 34t-ratasta pienempiä eturattaita maantiekampiin juurikaan taida olla saatavilla. Mutta jos siinä Ridleyssa on siis 9spd-osat niin kevyempää välitystä mäkeen saa suht huokealla kun 34t-eturattaan lisäksi laittaa vaan 9spd maastopakan ja -takavaihtajan. Saksan verkkopuljusta löytyy esim tämmöisiä vaihtoehtoja:

takavaihtaja
https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...2515/wg_id-449

pakkoja
https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...9435/wg_id-401
https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...3286/wg_id-401

----------


## paaton

Eikös 10spd pakka mene suoraan 9spd vapaarattaaseen, eli voit kyllä päivittää 3x10 road sarjaan kahvoineen. Mutta hintaa tosiaan tulee yli 500e.

Fillaritorilla oli 105/tiagra 3x10 setti. Osta se ja 12-30 takapakka.

Tai sitten pelkästään se 12-36 xt pakka ja xt 9spd takavaihtaja. Käsittääkseni 9spd mtb vaihtajan pitäisi toimia 9spd road kahvoilla. Näin tekisin itse. Ero 25 ja 36 välillä on jo iso.

----------


## TERU

"Maastopuolelta löytyis esim.
SHIMANO Deore XTRD-M772-SGS => mutta sopiiko Tiagran vaihtajat tähän?

Takapakka
SHIMANO CS-HG201 9-speed cassette 11-32t => vaatii 105 vaihtajan ylläolevista"

Toimii noin ja maastopakka käy täysin myös maantiekahvojen kanssa, ultegran takavaihtaja toimii myös kun eturattaiden kokoero ei ole kovin iso. Samoin edellisen kanssa samaa mieltä ysistä. Noita 9/10 eturattaita 34 t löytyy n. kympin hintaan saksan kaupoista. Hyvin järkevää sovittaa välityksiä omiin tarpeisiin sopiviksi. Uuden pyörän hankinta on myös aina järkevää!😆

----------


## Aatoss

> Käy se. 50/34 kaverina pitää olla pitkähäkkinen takavaihtaja. 50/36 ja 12-30 toimii taas hienosti ainakin 6700 ultegran lyhythäkkisellä vaihtajalla.
> Muutenkin kannattaa tilata samalla 36 eturatas, koska se ei maksa kuin kympin ja eturatasta on huomattavasti mukavampi käyttää, mitä 50/34 rattailla.



Mitäs luulet sopiiko pakka jos säilyttäisinkin alkuperäiset kammet? Eli 52/39. Mulle saattaisi riittää hyvinkin 12-30 kevennys. Tällä hetkellä takapakka 12-27.

----------


## paaton

> Mitäs luulet sopiiko pakka jos säilyttäisinkin alkuperäiset kammet? Eli 52/39. Mulle saattaisi riittää hyvinkin 12-30 kevennys. Tällä hetkellä takapakka 12-27.



52/39:llä lyhythäkkisen 6700 vaihtajan pitäisi toimia 12-30 pakalla ongelmitta. 50/34 kanssa loppuu vaihtajan järkevä kapasiteetti ketjulle, vaikka senkin saa kyllä jollain tavalla toimimaan.

Vanhemmalla 105n vaihtajalla en ole käyttänyt isompaa kuin 28 pakkaa, eli sen toimivuudesta en osaa sanoa. Luultavasti kyllä toimii.

----------


## Aatoss

> 52/39:llä lyhythäkkisen 6700 vaihtajan pitäisi toimia 12-30 pakalla ongelmitta. 50/34 kanssa loppuu vaihtajan järkevä kapasiteetti ketjulle, vaikka senkin saa kyllä jollain tavalla toimimaan.
> 
> Vanhemmalla 105n vaihtajalla en ole käyttänyt isompaa kuin 28 pakkaa, eli sen toimivuudesta en osaa sanoa. Luultavasti kyllä toimii.




Kiitoksia  :Hymy:  Kokeillaan, sittenhän se nähdään.

----------


## Warlord

Nyt on hyvät vinkit kalliita: vaimon työmatkakulkineessa on DT Swissin tubeless- kiekot ja oon laittamassa niille Schwalben marathoneja (sisureilla). Takarangas nousi vanteelle viidessä baarissa mutta eturengasta en saa nousemaan millään. Jää nousematta n. 20cm matkalata samalta kohtaa molemmin puolin. Huoltsikan kompurassa ei riittäny paine ja laitoin kotona reilusti rasvaa väliin ja jalkapumpulla kymmeneen bariin (kumin kyljessä maksimi 6 bar). Enempää en uskaltanut pumpata, ei noussut.

Millä ilveellä tuon saa vanteelle?

----------


## Laerppi

Saippuavedellä olen saanut nousemaan lopulta kaikki renkaat

----------


## Warlord

Just kokeilin uudella sisurilla (vanhassa paikkoja) ja runsaalla fairyvedellä. 10 bar eikä nouse. Kysyin jo myyjältäkin (bike24) et voisko kumi olla viallinen ku toinen meni heittämällä.

----------


## SSGT-92

Merkkaa se kohta/alue joka ei nouse,sekä vanne että rengas,tiputa paineet pois.Siirrä se merkattu kohta vaikka 1/4 kierros suuntaan tahi toiseen.Paineista rengas,et nousee vanteelle.Jos ei nouse  kumiin merkatulta alueelta mutta vanteeseen merkatulla nousee -> vika renkaassa.Toista edellinen,siirrä vielä 1/4 kierros jne.Jos ei nouse,tiedät kummassa vika.

----------


## Blackborow

> Uusi runko niin kai tuon pesän pitäisi ehjä olla tai mistä tuon tietää mitä paskaa Bike-Discount myy. Osat on katsottu Cane Creekin finderilla ja haettu kivijalasta, että kyllähän noiden nyt oikeat pitäisi olla.



Kellään kokemuksia noista Cuben kuiturungoista, että pitääkö niihin olla jokin erityisen spesifilaakeri vai olikohan tuo runko valmiiksi paskana. Myyjä ei kommentoinut mitenkään.

----------


## Warlord

> Merkkaa se kohta/alue joka ei nouse,sekä vanne että rengas,tiputa paineet pois.Siirrä se merkattu kohta vaikka 1/4 kierros suuntaan tahi toiseen.Paineista rengas,et nousee vanteelle.Jos ei nouse  kumiin merkatulta alueelta mutta vanteeseen merkatulla nousee -> vika renkaassa.Toista edellinen,siirrä vielä 1/4 kierros jne.Jos ei nouse,tiedät kummassa vika.



Hyvä idea, kokeiluun!

----------


## sentier

Kona jakesta tekis mieli ottaa nuo mitkälie lisäjarrukahvat irti, kun ei niihin ole tullut kertaakan koskettua. Meneekö vaijerit vaihtoon, kun ne kulkevat noiden lisäkahvojen läpi?

----------


## TERU

Samat vaijerit käy, mutta jos ihan siistin haluaa, kuoret joutuu vaihtamaan ja samalla tankoteipit.

----------


## Moska

> Kona jakesta tekis mieli ottaa nuo mitkälie lisäjarrukahvat irti, kun ei niihin ole tullut kertaakan koskettua. Meneekö vaijerit vaihtoon, kun ne kulkevat noiden lisäkahvojen läpi?



Jos ei halua kuoria vaihtaa niin laittaa vaikka https://www.ebay.com/p/Jagwire-Pro-5...ster/691144684 väliin.

----------


## SamiMerilohi

Uuden maantiepyörän jarruteho on aika olematon, joten ajattelin päivittää siihen kunnon jarrupalat. Huomasin kuitenkin, että enhän mä tiedä maantiepyörän jarruista mitään. Jarrut on Tektrot ja näyttää tältä. Paloja näyttäisi olevan ainakin Shimano- ja Campagnolo-yhteensopivia. Mitkähän näihin menee ja mitkä olisi hyvät?

----------


## paaton

> Uuden maantiepyörän jarruteho on aika olematon, joten ajattelin päivittää siihen kunnon jarrupalat. Huomasin kuitenkin, että enhän mä tiedä maantiepyörän jarruista mitään. Jarrut on Tektrot ja näyttää tältä. Paloja näyttäisi olevan ainakin Shimano- ja Campagnolo-yhteensopivia. Mitkähän näihin menee ja mitkä olisi hyvät?



Minä ajattelin päivittää kerrasta ultegran 6800 jarrut, kun noita saa reilulla satkulla paloineen euroopasta. Tektrojen teho ei ole kummoinen kuitukiekkojenkaan kanssa, vaikka palat ovat laadukkaat.

----------


## Marsusram

Mikä konsti sisäisten jarruletkujen vetämiseen kun rungon sisäistä putkitusta ei ole ja runkoa saa auki vain takaa, edessä pienet läpivientireiät?

Oma vastaus:
Letkua  kun ei viitsi lyhentää peräpäästä, niin työnsin ensin edestä  vastaan vaijerinkuoren pätkän, jonka kärkeen oli laitettu kuparisesta  sähkölangasta n. 10mm ulkoneva tappi. Sen tultua ulos takaluukusta laitoin  sen päittäin jarruletkun kanssa ja työnsin letkusta takaisin, jolloin  vaijerinkuori toimi edellä ohjurina. Jarruletku tuli etureiästä ulos  siististi ohjurin perässä, vaikka niissä millin ero onkin halkaisijassa.

----------


## hofu

Jos vanteen leveys on 28mm niin silloinko sinne oikean leveyinen vannenauha on 28mm? https://bythehive.com/collections/tr...s-plus-wheel-r kyse näistä vanteista.

----------


## SSGT-92

Kuvan perusteella ei kovin syvä vanne,mutta siltikin 28mm teippi voi jäädä kapeaksi tuohon,ilmoitettu sisäleveys 28mm.
 Liimaa sinne vanteen pohjalle poikittain vaikka reilu pätkä maalarinteippiä,merkkaa kohdat joihin sen tulee ylttää,irroita varovasti,siirrä tasopinnalle ja mittaa merkkiesi väli -> teipin leveys on siinä.

----------


## hofu

> Kuvan perusteella ei kovin syvä vanne,mutta siltikin 28mm teippi voi jäädä kapeaksi tuohon,ilmoitettu sisäleveys 28mm.
>  Liimaa sinne vanteen pohjalle poikittain vaikka reilu pätkä maalarinteippiä,merkkaa kohdat joihin sen tulee ylttää,irroita varovasti,siirrä tasopinnalle ja mittaa merkkiesi väli -> teipin leveys on siinä.



Eipä ole tullut tämmöinen mieleenkään, kiitokset tipsistä

----------


## Blackborow

Toimiiko seuraava yhdistelmä:

- Sramin 1x11 maantiekahvat. Esim. Apex
- Sramin 1x11 takavaihtaja samaa sarjaan esim. se Apex
- Sram NX/Shimano/Sunrace tms. perinteiseen vapariin menevä 11spd 11-42 maastopakka

----------


## SSGT-92

Sramin sivuillahan tuo on kerrottu;toimii,kun pitkähäkkinen takavaihtaja.Sramin sivuiltahan tuo selvinnee.
 Ja olikos se sillai et toi 11s pakka menee maastokiekoissa 9s vapariin muttei road,vaan vaatii sen 11s yhteensopivan vaparin.Tuosta oli juttua tuolla 1x11s säikeessä.

----------


## Blackborow

Se on juuri niin. Siksi kiinnostaisi käyttää em. pakkaa ettei tarttisi vaparia vaihtaa olemassa oleviin kiekkoihin. NX/Apex 1 sarjaan tarjotaan näemmä samaa PG-1130 pakkaa eli tuohan sitten toimii.

----------


## SSGT-92

Tämähän menisi/toimisi kaiketi kans,ja ilmoitettujen painojen mukaan olisi 104g kepoisampikin.Inasen ois edukkaampi...
...verrattuna siis sram-1130 pakkaan...

----------


## Raikku

Mitens nyt nykyään tuo ketjun pituus 1x10:ssä? Maailmalla näköjään mielipiteitä ettei se iso-iso nafti plus 2 olekaan se ainoa, jotkut sanoo että plus 3 tai 4 ennemmin koska yhdellä rattaalla takaisokin enemmän käytössä. Itsellä siis nyt laitettu 34 etu, takana 11-32 ja Deore Shadow+ medium gage-vaihtaja.

----------


## SSGT-92

Noista otat mieleisen ohjeen :http://si.shimano.com/pdfs/dm/DM-CN0001-05-ENG.pdf , sivu 8 https://sram-cdn-pull-zone-gsdesign....and_chains.pdf ,video aiheesta :http://bicycletutor.com/calculate-chain-length/ .
Tai sitte teet niin kuin oot ennenkin,jos se on ongelmitta toiminut.

----------


## Raikku

Kai se sitten täytyy taas tuolla perus +2 linkkiä mennä. Onko tuossa Sramissa sitten jotain eroa kun siellä suositellaan 1x systeemiin +4linkkiä. Shmpalla jokseenkin huvittava tuo ohje kun luetellaan ties kuinka monta vaihdevaihtoehtoa ja jokaisen kohdalla erikseen sanotaan se sama +2 linkkiä.

Toki se harmittaa ehdollisesti että jos tuo 34 onkin liian pieni ratas niin menee ketjukin taas sitten 36-rattaan mukana ostoon.

----------


## JackOja

> Toki se harmittaa ehdollisesti että jos tuo 34 onkin liian pieni ratas niin menee ketjukin taas sitten 36-rattaan mukana ostoon.



Jäähän sulle pätkä sitä ketjua, älä heitä pois. Hyvä noita ketjunpätkiä on varalla olla.

----------


## Aakoo

> Kai se sitten täytyy taas tuolla perus +2 linkkiä mennä. Onko tuossa Sramissa sitten jotain eroa kun siellä suositellaan 1x systeemiin +4linkkiä. Shmpalla jokseenkin huvittava tuo ohje kun luetellaan ties kuinka monta vaihdevaihtoehtoa ja jokaisen kohdalla erikseen sanotaan se sama +2 linkkiä.
> 
> Toki se harmittaa ehdollisesti että jos tuo 34 onkin liian pieni ratas niin menee ketjukin taas sitten 36-rattaan mukana ostoon.



Ite laitoin kolmeen pyörään juuri tuon +4, eikö ole mitään ongelmaa. Ketjun mitoitushan on tarkempi kahden eturattaan systeemissä, jossa takavaihtajan kapasiteetti tulee kysymykseksi. Tuolla pakalla et ole lähelläkään edes medium häkillisen kapasiteettia (35T), joten voit laittaa pidemmän ketjunkin.

----------


## Raikku

> Jäähän sulle pätkä sitä ketjua, älä heitä pois. Hyvä noita ketjunpätkiä on varalla olla.



Ei ole Shimanon ketjua että voisi niillä tapeilla jatkaa, KMC 10sl:ää missing linkillä. Toki voisi ensin tuon 4 jättää ja sitten lyhentää, varsinkin jos jatkaa samalla eturattaalla.

----------


## peeppa

Osaako joku auttaa miten Salsan fätti etunavasta saa nuo end cabit pois? Salsan ohjeessa lukee että pitäisi lähteä sormilla vetämällä mutta nämä ei lähde edes väkivalloin, vinkkejä?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Roko

Toisesta päästä suorapäisellä ruuvarilla ja jollain naputtelee pois jos on jotain kiellekettä? Ei nätein tapa mutta voi toimia

----------


## peeppa

> Toisesta päästä suorapäisellä ruuvarilla ja jollain naputtelee pois jos on jotain kiellekettä? Ei nätein tapa mutta voi toimia



 No juu, väkivaltaa piti käyttää ja jäljet jäi. Sain kuitenkin auki. Kiitos. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## vaaka970

Tulin hankkineeksi maasturiin mavicin kiekot. Olen aika nöösi pyörien kanssa, enkä perehtynyt vapaarattaaseen yhtään. Kiekossa xd-vapaaratas ja mulla on shimanon deore 10-vaihtaja, joka tosin alkaa olla tiensä päässä.

 Toimisko tuossa kuitenkin sramin pakka ja shimanon vaihtaja yhteen? Vai pitäisikö takavaihtaja päivittää sramiksi.. Montaa satasta en haluaisi tähän pyörään enää satsata.

----------


## SSGT-92

Kyllä niiden pitäisi toimia ihan ok,vaikka valmistajat suositteleekin käyttämään vain omia.

----------


## JackOja

> ...Kiekossa xd-vapaaratas ja mulla on shimanon deore 10-vaihtaja, joka tosin alkaa olla tiensä päässä.
> 
>  Toimisko tuossa kuitenkin sramin pakka ja shimanon vaihtaja yhteen? Vai pitäisikö takavaihtaja päivittää sramiksi.. Montaa satasta en haluaisi tähän pyörään enää satsata.



Saako XD-vapariin muuta kuin 11-pakan? Halvimalla pääset jos vaihdat sen vaparin Shimano-yhteensopivaan.

----------


## Warlord

Kyseessä ei ole kysymys vaan ihmettelyn aihe: vaimon työmatkakulkineessa on Shimanon BR-M396 hydrolevarit. Eilen oli työmatkalla pudonnut pinni joka pitää palat paikallaan ja palat putos, välissä oleva jousilevy jäi jarrulevyn päälle. Rouva ei heti hoksannut mistä oli kyse ja ehti jarruttaa muutaman kerran sillä seurauksella että männät naarmutti levyä. Pinni oli hiuspinnin mallinen josta käännetään toinen pää pystyyn ettei se putoa. Enpä ole moiseen ennen törmännyt. Katsotaan miten Canyonin aspa vastaa reklamaatioon, pyörä on muutaman kuukauden ikäinen.

----------


## Blackborow

Tuollainen on kaikissa alle XT tason Shimanon levareissa. Eipä ole koskaan ollut ongelmia.

----------


## Raikku

Onko muuten niin ettei niitä pinnejä saa muuten kuin palojen yhteydessä hankittua? Sellaista kamaa että niitä voisi 
yleensäkin olla varalla isompikin nippu.

----------


## JackOja

Niitä saa rautakaupasta kilohinnalla eurolla ~satoja

----------


## Raikku

Kun ei ole aiemmin 1x ollut, toisaalta netistä jo vähän katselin. Eli onko normaalia että uusi Deore clutch-vaihtaja, NW-ratas, pakka(HG500/10psd) ja KMC X10-ketju pyörii aika pirun karkeasti. Jos siis esim "normi useampi eturatas"-systeemiin vertaa samassa tilanteessa.

Eli kuluuko sitten herkemmäksi piankin?

----------


## Moska

^ meneekö ketju takavaihtajan läpi oikeaa reittiä? Ei ratasmäärä vaikuta "karkeuteen"

----------


## ViliA

> Kun ei ole aiemmin 1x ollut, toisaalta netistä jo vähän katselin. Eli onko normaalia että uusi Deore clutch-vaihtaja, NW-ratas, pakka(HG500/10psd) ja KMC X10-ketju pyörii aika pirun karkeasti. Jos siis esim "normi useampi eturatas"-systeemiin vertaa samassa tilanteessa.
> 
> Eli kuluuko sitten herkemmäksi piankin?



Onko kammet kiristetty turhan tiukkaan rattaanvaihdon yhteydessä?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Raikku

Ihan hyvin kammet pyörii, sanoisin että vapaaliike sama kuin ennenkin, en mitenkään "liikaa" sitä muoviruuvia kiristänyt. Aiempi kokemus clutch-vaihtajista on kun varsinaiseen maasturiin 2x10-vaihteet(Race Face 2xkammet ja XT shadow+) vaihdoin ja siinäkin tuntui 3x:aan verrattuna karkeammalta aluksi. Tosin vähemmän kuin tämä toisen pyörän nyt. kammet siis XT HTII jostain vuosien takaa.

Mutta tosiaan netissä näyttää yleinen mielipide olevan että NW-ratas runksuttaa alussa aikamoisesti.

edit. Siis vertasin noihin 3x systeemeihin sen takia kun yksi syy varmaan tuohon karkeuteen on Shadow+ vaihtajien huomattavasti kovempi
jousivoima normivaihtajiin verrattuna, ilman clutchiakin kiristävät ketjua enemmän kuin perinteiset.

----------


## virtuaalipyöräilijä

Tuntuuko voimansiirto karkealta koko ajan vai vaan kun ketju on takapakan uloimmilla rattailla? Ketjulinjahan menee enemmän pieleen yhdellä eturattaalla, koska harvoin useammalla eturattaalla ajettaessa käydään läpi koko takapakkaa.

Sitten omaan kysymykseen. Kuinka hyvin tollaset suoraan pinnatut maantiekiekot kestää jokapäiväistä kaupunki- tai talviajoa? Arkipyörään olen miettinyt sellasta etukiekkoa mutta tuo kestävyys kaupunki- ja talviajossa hieman mietityttää. Kyseessä siis ei mikään hipo kiekko vaan perus halpa, esim joku tämmöinen: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/f.../rp-prod140604

----------


## Irocci

Mikähän tuo vipu on off/on asennot Deore XT M786 shadow+ takavaihtajassa?

----------


## Greycap

Eikö se liene kitkakytkimen namiska.

----------


## Irocci

Varmaan pitää olla ON asennossa ajaessa? Mulla saattanut olla OFF.

----------


## Greycap

Kyllä se vaihtaa ihan hyvin molemmissa asennoissa, OFF-asennossa se vaan on "tavallinen" vaihtaja ilman sitä kitkakytkintä ja ketjut saattaa päästä heilumaan enemmän.

----------


## Jonttu.

Osaako joku löytää Sram:n maantiekampia jostain 162,5mm pituisena. Forcea ja Red:ä valmistetaan käsittääkseni tässä pituudessa, mutta en ole onnistunut kyseisiä tuotteita löytämään mistään myynnistä?

----------


## Raikku

Jagwiren (teflon tms) 1.1mm vaihdevaijeri Shimanon kuoreen, joka kai tarkoitettu 1.2mm vaijerille? Hyvä vai huono idea.
Jostain syystä aikoinaan ostanut kaappiin jagia punaisella kuorella joka ei kyllä nyt tähän kaupunki 1x maasturiin sovi, joten
shimpan mustalla kuorella ja ehkä sitten myös shimpan narulla pitäisi mennä.

----------


## kauris

Jos Canyonin Grand Canyon cf pyörän mukana tuli nämä dt swiss spline 1700 29-kiekot 15 mm edessä ja 12/142mm takana,
https://www.dtswiss.com/Wheels/MTB-W...-Spline-TWO-29
, niin saako ne jollain adapterilla ilman kiekkojen rihtausta tarvittaessa helpohkosti sopimaan Santa Cruzin High Tower pyörään, jossa 148 mm boost takanapa. Entä onko etukiekko suoraan yhteensopiva?
https://www.santacruzbicycles.com/en-GB/hightower

Ajatus olisi ostaa High tower 27,5+ versiona, jossa tulee 150 mm keula (29 versiona ostettaessa tulisi 140 mm keula) ja tietty 27,5 kiekot mutta käyttää siinä vaihtoehtoisesti sitten 29 kiekkoja ja olisi hienoa, jos niitä ei tarttisi ostaa uusia.

----------


## pikkukara

Toimiiko sram level-jarrut Centerlock -levyjen kanssa? Ettei tarvi sahata jarrupaloja kuten bb7 kanssa. .

----------


## SamiMerilohi

> Jos Canyonin Grand Canyon cf pyörän mukana tuli nämä dt swiss spline 1700 29-kiekot 15 mm edessä ja 12/142mm takana,
> https://www.dtswiss.com/Wheels/MTB-W...-Spline-TWO-29
> , niin saako ne jollain adapterilla ilman kiekkojen rihtausta tarvittaessa helpohkosti sopimaan Santa Cruzin High Tower pyörään, jossa 148 mm boost takanapa. Entä onko etukiekko suoraan yhteensopiva?
> https://www.santacruzbicycles.com/en-GB/hightower
> 
> Ajatus olisi ostaa High tower 27,5+ versiona, jossa tulee 150 mm keula (29 versiona ostettaessa tulisi 140 mm keula) ja tietty 27,5 kiekot mutta käyttää siinä vaihtoehtoisesti sitten 29 kiekkoja ja olisi hienoa, jos niitä ei tarttisi ostaa uusia.



Tässä on setti, jolla pitäisi saada ainakin etunapa muutettua. Takakiekolle ei ilmeisesti ole vastaavaa olemassa ainakaan MRP:llä.

----------


## Irocci

Magura MT 54 kahvan ilmausruuvin kierre?
Oli sit näköjään muovia kyseinen ruuvi ja jäi kanta avaimen päähän. Jos joku tietäis kierteen niin osais pulttia metsästää.
Ainakin Tektron ilmaus-sarjan nipan kierre on eri. Oliskohan Magurassa tuumanen kierre?
Liian suolanen hinta orkkiksella https://www.bike-components.de/en/Ma...-HS-RT-p41193/
Tosin mikähän tarkoitus on ruuvin päässä oleva terävä kärki?

----------


## OneTen

Mistä tällainen henkari suht pikaisesti?


http://i.imgur.com/QN7Kmdm.jpg


Edit: Voisikohan kyseessä olla tällainen? 
https://sarmabikes.com/collections-p...er-for-vortex/

----------


## J-P Ellilä

Tuo tiivistyy kärjessä olevalla O-renkaalla, ruuvikaupan kilopultit ei toimi tuossa. Tuollanen nippa ei tiivisty sen paremmin vaikka kiristää tiukemmalle, riittää kun pyörittää pohjaan asti eikä kiristä yhtään enempää. Ite tilaisin uuden nipan ja muistaisin seuraavalla kerralla oikean kiristystavan.





> Magura MT 54 kahvan ilmausruuvin kierre?
> Oli sit näköjään muovia kyseinen ruuvi ja jäi kanta avaimen päähän. Jos joku tietäis kierteen niin osais pulttia metsästää.
> Ainakin Tektron ilmaus-sarjan nipan kierre on eri. Oliskohan Magurassa tuumanen kierre?
> Liian suolanen hinta orkkiksella https://www.bike-components.de/en/Ma...-HS-RT-p41193/
> Tosin mikähän tarkoitus on ruuvin päässä oleva terävä kärki?

----------


## EemeIi

Maasturin takavaihtaja (Deore XT) on alkanut vinkaisemaan vaihtaessa, ja välillä (ylös tai alas vaihtaessa) vaihde ei vaihdu, ja kuuluu jatkuvaa kitinää/vinkunaa. Ketjut ovat rasvassa ja vaijeri oikealla kireydellä. Koitin rasvata takavaihtajaa myös, erityisesti jousen ympäriltä, mutta siitä ei ollut apua. Missä vika/kuivuus?

----------


## TERU

Rissat alkavat olla lopussa?

----------


## Pexxi

Kaksille kiekoille pitäisi vähän säätää toisen kiekon jarrulevyn paikkaa. Ilmeisesti ei oikein aluslevyjä löydy kauhean ohuina niin pitää noilla jollain valmiilla shimmilevyillä tehdä? Syntacella ainakin jotain 0,2 millin levyjä.

----------


## JackOja

Kaljatölkistä saat shimmejä. Saksilla leikkaantuu ja reijittäjällä reikääntyy.

Tai sit limukkatölkistä jos olut ei maistu.

----------


## Reiss

Kahdet eri vanteet, toisessa 11-32t takapakka, toisessa 11-28t. Onko yhteensopivuus ongelmia, 11-32t se originaali. (Googletin jo mutta jäi vielä epäselväksi..)

----------


## paaton

> Kaksille kiekoille pitäisi vähän säätää toisen kiekon jarrulevyn paikkaa. Ilmeisesti ei oikein aluslevyjä löydy kauhean ohuina niin pitää noilla jollain valmiilla shimmilevyillä tehdä? Syntacella ainakin jotain 0,2 millin levyjä.



Minulla olisi ylimääräinen avaamaton syntacen setti helsingissä. Laita yv, jos tarvetta.

----------


## TERU

Ei ongelmia. Tarkista kuitenkin ennen ajoon lähtöä etenkin alarajoitin ettei ketju pääse pakan ja pinnojen väliin. Pienellä tai ilman säätöä pitäis vaihdon onnistua.

----------


## JackOja

> ...Kannattaa tarkistaa ja lyhentää ketjua tarvittaessa.



Sitten se ketju on liian lyhyt niille toisille kiekoille. Sitäpaitsi se pieni-pieni -päähän on samankokoinen.

----------


## paaton

> Sitten se ketju on liian lyhyt niille toisille kiekoille. Sitäpaitsi se pieni-pieni -päähän on samankokoinen.



Näinhän se menee. Ehdinkin jo poistaa typerän viestini.

----------


## EemeIi

> Rissat alkavat olla lopussa?



Bingo. Vaihdoin uusiin ja vaihtaja toimii kuin unelma. Jotenkin oli unohtunut rissat kokonaan huoltosyklistä, ja niille ehti kertyä kilometrejä kokonaiset 15 tuhatta.

----------


## Irocci

Shimano CS-HG50-10 kymppi pakan (11-36) tilalle kestävämpää pakkaa. Ketjuna pyörii Kmc X10.
Oliskos tämä? https://www.bike-components.de/en/Sh...0-fach-p25082/

Merkillä ei väliä kunhan menee heittämälle paikalleen ja kestää paremmin kuin tuo HG50, joka näyttää jo kuluneelta 750km jälkeen. Pakan painolla jne. ei väliä.

----------


## Greycap

Tämä saattaa olla tyhmä kysymys mutten jaksa purkaa maasturin tubeless-takakiekkoa kokeillakseni...

Jos ostan kiekot joissa etuakseli on 15x100 ja taka-akseli 12x142 niin ne menee minun maasturiin ihan hienosti. Mukana kuitenkin tulee adapterit joilla ne saa muutettua pikalinkuille jolloin ne menisi myös minun crossariin. Ja tässä kohtaa loppuu logiikka, ymmärrän kyllä että 15x100 akseli muuttuu 9x100 kokoiseksi mutta miten ihmeessä on mahdollista että se 12x142 lyhenee seitsemän milliä mahtuakseen tavalliseen 135 mm runkoon? Vai onko olemassa myöskin 142 mm pikalinkkuakseleita? Vai onko tässä nyt joku juttu jota en vaan tajua, todennäköisesti.

----------


## SSGT-92

Jos ton mitta dilemman kääntäisi,sillai että se takanapa onkin nyt modattuna siihen 142 mittaan ja se on normaalina sen 135.Aukeaisiko helpommin näin ajatelle.
 Tämäkin sit vaan on ajatelma...

----------


## JackOja

> ...ymmärrän kyllä että 15x100 akseli muuttuu 9x100 kokoiseksi mutta miten ihmeessä on mahdollista että se 12x142 lyhenee seitsemän milliä mahtuakseen tavalliseen 135 mm runkoon?...



Ihan samalla ymmärryksellä pitäisi hoitua etu- ja takapää. Jos ymmärtää 6mm niin milli enemmän ei ole paljoa lisää.

----------


## Blackborow

> Tämä saattaa olla tyhmä kysymys mutten jaksa purkaa maasturin tubeless-takakiekkoa kokeillakseni...
> 
> Jos ostan kiekot joissa etuakseli on 15x100 ja taka-akseli 12x142 niin ne menee minun maasturiin ihan hienosti. Mukana kuitenkin tulee adapterit joilla ne saa muutettua pikalinkuille jolloin ne menisi myös minun crossariin. Ja tässä kohtaa loppuu logiikka, ymmärrän kyllä että 15x100 akseli muuttuu 9x100 kokoiseksi mutta miten ihmeessä on mahdollista että se 12x142 lyhenee seitsemän milliä mahtuakseen tavalliseen 135 mm runkoon? Vai onko olemassa myöskin 142 mm pikalinkkuakseleita? Vai onko tässä nyt joku juttu jota en vaan tajua, todennäköisesti.



Napahan on sen 135mm. Päätytulpista tuo ero tulee.

----------


## Greycap

> Ihan samalla ymmärryksellä pitäisi hoitua etu- ja takapää. Jos ymmärtää 6mm niin milli enemmän ei ole paljoa lisää.



On se aika paljon enemmän huomioiden että se on tehtävä materiaalia jostain poistamalla kun reiän halkaisijaa voidaan helposti pienentää sitä lisäämällä.





> Napahan on sen 135mm. Päätytulpista tuo ero tulee.



No siinä tapauksessa. Vähän ehkä erikoista sikäli että eikös yksi syy 142 mm takapäähän siirtymiseen ole olevinaan kiekon jäykkyydenlisäys kun saadaan pinnat suurempaan kulmaan toisiinsa nähden, tällaisessa virityksessähän se hyöty jää kokonaan käyttämättä. Eipä silti että sillä minun käytössäni olisi mitään väliä.

----------


## hece

Taisi olla mittaustekninen juttu, pikalinkkunapa on oikeasti 142mm, haarukan leveys 135mm, osa navasta uppoaa haarukkaan. Joka tapauksessa voihan niillä päätykappaleilla olla eri pituus.

----------


## zipo

Häh?Trollaatkste?
142mm Takanapa standardi on tehty ihan muista syistä,ei mitään eroa 135mm navan pinnojen suhteen.
Edit: Olkaa hyvä:https://www.pinkbike.com/news/12x142-explained.html

----------


## JackOja

> Taisi olla mittaustekninen juttu, pikalinkkunapa on oikeasti 142mm...



Häh? Nyt kaivataan linkkiä tuotteeseen.

----------


## CamoN

Esimerkiksi Rovalin kiekoissa on käytetty 12x142+ -rakennetta (vai mikä se oli), jossa naparunko hyödynsi 142mm leveää takahaarukkaa oikeasti, kun pinnojen laipat oli leveämmällä kuin perinteisessä naparungossa. Boost taisi tappaa tuon 142+:n melko tehokkaasti. Boostille on varmaan olemassa vastaavia kiekkoja, joita ei kavennella "normaaleiksi"?

----------


## Nightuser

Tässä kuvana aika hyvä esimerkki mistä ymmärtää kaiken tarpeellisen. Onneksi on adaptereita niin on kiekot moni käyttöisempiä.

----------


## hece

> Tässä kuvana aika hyvä esimerkki mistä ymmärtää kaiken tarpeellisen. Onneksi on adaptereita niin on kiekot moni käyttöisempiä.



Kuvasta näkee hyvin mitä tarkoitin. Pikalinkkunavan täysi leveys (ilman pikalinkkua) on 142mm mutta 3.5mm kapeampi pätkä per puoli uppoaa haarukkaan. Eli 135mm jää haarukan sisäpuolelle.

----------


## Needleman

Toimiiko dura ace sähkö etuvaihtaja ultegran kahvoilla ja rattailla?

----------


## Gunnar

Typerähkö kysymys.
Otin etu ja takajarrupalat irti, putsasin ja laitoin takapalat eteen ja etupalat taakse. Nyt molemmat kahvat on aivan kivikovat ja ottavat kiinni aivan ylhäältä, sekä jarrut jäävät laahaamaan. Mistähän tämä voisi johtua?
Jarruina Shimano XT-M8000

----------


## Aakoo

^Työnsitkö männät sisään ennen kuin laitoit palat kiinni? Menihän palat oikein päin?

----------


## WECLIMITS

Cyklossa edessä 36/46 ja takana 11/28. Tarvitsee kevyempää välitystä kuusikossa konttaamiseen (kunnes rikastuu maasturin). Takapakan voisi vaihtaa 11/32 mutta vaatinee pitemmän vaihtajan. Onnistuuko nöösiltä pakan ja vaihtajan vaihtaminen ja säätäminen vai pitäisikö viedä pajalle? Rahaa saattaisi itse tekemällä säästyä ~100E. Mutta olellisempaa on, että olisi kiva tehdä itse, jos onnistumisen todennäköisyys on edes >80%

----------


## JackOja

> ...mutta vaatinee pitemmän vaihtajan....



Se riippuu ihan siitä mikä sen nykyisen vaihtajan kapsiteetti on.

Uudet ketjut tarvitset.





> Onnistuuko nöösiltä pakan ja vaihtajan vaihtaminen ja säätäminen



Joskushan nuo kannattaa opetella, miksipä ei nyt?

----------


## Munarello

Kyllä ne itsekin pystyy vaihtamaan. Siihen hommaan on hyvä olla esim tämänlaiset työkalut https://www.mountainbikesdirect.com....7009339902.jpg (esim mätänetistä kolmellakympillä) ja vaihtajan säätämiseen löytyy ohjeita netistä. Pitää vaan puntaroida, pitääkö saada nopeasti ja kerralla kuntoon vai voiko itse sähnäytellä pikku hiljaa kohdilleen. Vaihtajan säätäminen ilman sopivaa telinettä on vähän vaivalloista puuhaa. Toisaalta pyörähuolloissakin saattaa olla tähän aikaan ns "sesonki" päällä joten eivät ehkä ehdi heti huomiseksi tehdä.

----------


## WECLIMITS

Niinpä, miksipä ei opettelisi nyt. Kamat tilaukseen. Hyvä huomio, jotta täytyy odotella sopivaa rauhallisempaa rakosta... kuten selkä kipeänä telakalla, tai pitkä sateinen jakso heinäkuussa. Molemmat hyvin mahdollisia. Kiitokset vastauksista.

----------


## Raikku

Sain tuossa vanhaan alumiinirunkoon(r-cycles/dacon, 90-luvun loppu) tehdyn kaupunkimaasturin valmiiksi. Deore-jarrut(m615 taitaa olla), ongelma on että takajarru päräyttää/ulvahtaa aivan saatanasti kun jarruttaa. Lyhensin letkut ilmaamatta, kahvan tuntuma pysyi ihan samana, en usko että ilma olisi ongelma. Levyinä Avidin 180/160mm, etujarru toimii ihan hyvin varsinkin kun vähän jarrutteli kokeillessa.

Mutta takajarrussa tuon huudon lisäksi myös vähän huono pito, ainakin vielä. Värisemäänhän se ilmeisesti lähtee kun ääni syntyy. Toki on kaapissa Ashiman roottoreita eli niillä voisi kokeilla josko Shimanot ei vaan Avidin levyistä pidä.

----------


## Blackborow

Paloissa on jotain rasvaa. Ota ne irti ja kuumenna.

----------


## Raikku

> Paloissa on jotain rasvaa. Ota ne irti ja kuumenna.



Toki voi olla, mutta käyttämättömät jarrut tähän asti, viime(tai toissa vuonna) ostettu ja pakkauksesta suoraan fillariin.

----------


## Julle83

Ajattelin vaihtaa GT:n 9-rattaisen takapakan uuteen. Tiirailin Bikesterin valikoimaa, ja melkoinen hintahaitari noissa on. Onko näissä syytä välttää liian halpaa? Mitä ominaisuuksia pitäisi ottaa huomioon?

----------


## makoivik

Pyörään on tullut sellainen "ominaisuus", että joka polkaisulla tuntuu  hieman tyhjää? Aaivan kuin ketju hyppäisi hampaan yli, mutta tämä  tapahtuu tasaisessa vauhdissa pienellä voimalla. Mistä kannattaisi alkaa  etsimään syytä?

----------


## Dr TuKo

^Et kertonut vaihteiston tyyppiä.
Ainakin ketjuvaihteisessa pyörässä helpommassa vaihtoehdossa vaihdevaijeri voi olla katkeamaisillaan. Toinen vikakohde mahdollisesti vapaaratas.

----------


## makoivik

Sori, jäi epähuomiossa pois. Kyseessä on 27 vaihteinen hybridi. Voiko vaihdevaijeri vaikuttaa tasaisessa ajossa, jos ei vaihda vaihdetta?

----------


## Pexxi

Ilmeisesti Shimanon XTR- ja XT-jarruihin käy samat palat mutta kuinka vanhoihin? Esim 2010 ja 2015 samat palat? Vai onko noi jarrut kuinka muuttuneet vuosien varrella?

----------


## Munarello

^En tiedä, mutta omien levyjarrujen kanssa olen yleensä vaan ottanut palat irti ja lähtenyt sitten hakemaan uusia. Joko verkkokaupoista tai sitten mennyt kivijalkakauppaan pudottaen palat tiskille kysyen että saisko tuommoisia.

----------


## Pexxi

Se nyt ei ole kovin helppo vaihtoehto. Ajatus lähinnä että onko niissä tullut muutoksia kun näyttävät ainakin samalta ja olisin tilaamassa yhdestä kaupasta tavaraa niin tulisi samalla. Kun ei just sitä omaa jarrua ollut mainittuna niissä paloissa.

----------


## SSGT-92

Tsekkaa siel kaupast toisen valmistajan palojen sopivuuksista,onko mainittu ko. asiaa.Tai sit esim. KoolStop:n yms. palojen valmistajan sivuilta.

----------


## Hamme

Mitä tulee ottaa huomioon jos olisi aikeissa vaihtaa halpis joustohaarukan kiinteään? Kyse budjettipyörästä. Tarvittavia mittoja kaipailisin ja tarviiko itse etuhaarukan lisäksi ostaa muuta?

----------


## hece

Akselin tyyppi, onko 100mm pikalinkku (100x9), vai 100mm läpiakseli (100x15). Budjettipyöräss varmaan pikalinkku.
Jarrujen tyyppi (levyt, v-jarrut?). Levyissä postmount (yleisin) tai IS.
Rengaskoko (26, 27.5, 29), maksimi renkaan leveys. Axle-to-crown (AC) -mitta. Esim 100mm joustolla AC 500mm paikkeilla ja siitä pois 20-30% sägi -> 470-480mm kieppeillä sopiva.
Ohjainputken halkaisija, onko suora 1 1/8 " koko matkan (straight) vai alaosasta 1.5" (tapered). Budjettipyörässä todennäköisesti suora.
Mahdolliset lokasuojan, valojen tms. kiinnityspisteet.

Uuden kävyn tarvitset ohjainputken sisään. Vanhasta haarukasta pitää siirtä alakooli (crown race). Jos pyörässä ei ole nyt ahead -tyyppistä ohjainkannatinta (stemmi), tarvitsee sekin uusia.

----------


## Hamme

Nyt viuhahti vastaus omaan korvaan aikalailla heprean puolelle  :Vink:  Kai tuola vanhallakkin etiä päin pääsee..

----------


## Stagertoni

Tere, mahtaakohan olla normaalista poikkeavaa, että takarengasta heiluttaessa tuntuu pakasta (HG-50, Mavic FTS-X) välittyvän renkaan ollessa tietyssä asennossa hienoista klonksuntaa? Laakerien kiereys tarkastettu, kuin myös pakankin. Takapakalle on ominaista lukemani perusteella kuitenkin heilua aivan minimaalisesti? Kolina on nyt kuitenkin paikannettu, sillä pakkaa painaessa hieman vannetta kohden, kolina lakkaa. 

Kiitos.

----------


## TERU

Pakan pohjalle tarttis laitta ohut soviterengas?

----------


## Stagertoni

> Pakan pohjalle tarttis laitta ohut soviterengas?



Siellä on parin millin vahvuinen prikantapainen jo omasta takaa. 10-lehdykkäinen pakka

----------


## TERU

No eipä sitten tuo, jos pakka kiristyy kunnolla vapaarattaaseen. Vapaaratas pakkoineen heiluu tosiaan minimaalisesti koska laakerointi ei ole tarkka, se on ominaisuus ei vika. Oliskohan tuo hienoinen klonksunta sitten vain harmiton ääni, tarkkaile kuitenkin edelleen ettei mitään vakavampaa. Pyörä yksinkertaisuudessaan on mutkikas laite. :Hymy:

----------


## JackOja

> Tere, mahtaakohan olla normaalista poikkeavaa, että takarengasta heiluttaessa tuntuu pakasta (HG-50, Mavic FTS-X) välittyvän renkaan ollessa tietyssä asennossa hienoista klonksuntaa?



Jos sä otat kiekon irti niin koitappa ottaa  pakan isoimman rattaan reunoista kiinni ja vemputa. Onko klappia?

----------


## Stagertoni

> Jos sä otat kiekon irti niin koitappa ottaa  pakan isoimman rattaan reunoista kiinni ja vemputa. Onko klappia?



On siinä tosiaan sen millin verran välystä.

----------


## JackOja

Kuullostaapa siltä, että vapaarattaan nailonpusla alkaa olla tiensä päässä. Joko sirittää rullaillessa?

Tällä viikolla ollut paljonkin juttua tuolla "viimeisin hankintasi"-topicissa Mavicin vaparin huolloista. Tietty myös vapaaratastopicista löytyy jorinaa.

----------


## Stagertoni

> Kuullostaapa siltä, että vapaarattaan nailonpusla alkaa olla tiensä päässä. Joko sirittää rullaillessa?
> 
> Tällä viikolla ollut paljonkin juttua tuolla "viimeisin hankintasi"-topicissa Mavicin vaparin huolloista. Tietty myös vapaaratastopicista löytyy jorinaa.



Mahtaakohan moiset paukkua, kun on vasta noin kuutisensataa kilometriä takana koko vehkeellä? Ihan normaalilta omaan korvaan ainakin kuulostaa.

----------


## TERU

Onko ajossa mitään kummempaa ääntä tai tuntemusta? Uudella laitteella on takuu tuotevikojen ja asennustyönkin osalta.

----------


## JackOja

> Mahtaakohan moiset paukkua, kun on vasta noin kuutisensataa kilometriä takana koko vehkeellä? Ihan normaalilta omaan korvaan ainakin kuulostaa.




No ei noin vähällä pitäisi. Aja vielä pari tonnia ja huolla sit.

----------


## alli

Onkohan eturattaiden kokoerolle jotain sääntöä? Huollossa vaihdettiin pari pykälää pienempi eturatas ja vaihdevaijeri kuorineen, ja uusi vaijeri meni poikki jo viikossa. Sain uuden vaijerin, työn ja säädön kyllä takuuseen, mutta jäi mietityttämään, että voisiko tuossa kombossa olla kuitenkin jotain pielessä.

Kysyin siis kevyemmän välityksen mahdollisuutta, kun korjaus tuli muutenkin eteen, ja tällaista tarjosivat.

----------


## TERU

Ei muuta säätöä kuin etuvaihtaja oikealle korkeudelle, jos isompi ratas vaihtui pienemmäksi. Kun isompi eturatas käytössä häkin pitäis olla 1-5 mm rattaasta. Ei vaijeri saisi katketa vuosienkaan käytöllä vaikka käytettäisiin paljonkin eikä millään normaalilla ratasyhdistelmälläkään tulisi tulla ongelmia. Joutavat korjaamaan samaan taksaan, jos ei toimi.

----------


## alli

Anteeksi, eka viesti pyyhkiytyi ja tuo selitykseni jäi vähän torsoksi. Siis pienempi eturatas vaihdettiin vielä pienemmäksi, jotta kevyin välitys olisi vähän kevyempi. Ja uusi ketju on kuulemma vähän entistä lyhyempi.

----------


## TERU

Ei anteeksi, vaan markka rahaa, sanottiin ennen euroa.😆
Tuon muutoksen ei pitäis vaikutta oikeastaan mihinkään, ketju lienee ollut muutoinkin vähän ylipitkä. Vaijerin ei pitäisi katkeilla muutoksen vuoksi, lieneekö virheellisesti laittaneet vaijerinkulun. Olikos etuvaihtajan käyttö muuttunut entisestä vaikkapa selvästi raskaammaksi? Joutavat korjaamaan, jotain virhettä tuossa asennuksessa.

----------


## alli

No kiitos, ajattelin vaan, jos ketjun olisi raskaampi kiivetä ylös pienemmältä rattaalta, kun eroa tulee lisää, ja että jos vaikutti nopeaan katkeamiseen... vaihtaja ei ollut oikein säädöissään huoltoon viedessä, enkä osaa oikein verrata siksi vanhaan  :Nolous: . Katselenpa, miten sujuu jatkossa.

----------


## Raikku

Miten nuo RFacen bashguardit kooltaan vertautuu, jos on 34(tai ehkä kohta 36) NW-eturatas niin minkä kokoinen pitää suhteessa olla bashguard-kiekon?  Ei sellaista nyt kaupunkipyörässa tarvitsisi mutta samalla toimisi vähän lahjesuojana kun ei suoraan ratas olisi siinä, tuleeko niissä muuten pitkät pultit mukana vai miten. Varsinkin kun nytkin itsellä sellaiset parin millin korotuspalat siirtämässä ratasta sisemmälle niin aika pitkä pitää sen pultin sitten olla.

----------


## Hylsy

Onkos levyjarrun vinkumiseen ja pidon puutteeseen jotain muuta kikkaa vielä, kun koittanut jo palat ja vähän levyä hiomapaperilla vetästä? Levyyn jää suht nopeesti sellanen tummempi pinta jos koittaa jarrua painella. Missään vaiheessa ei oo etujarru fillarissa ollu käyttökelponen, pitää hirveetä meteliä eikä oikeen pidä. Ton metelin takia oon ajatellu ongelman olevan paloissa tai levyssä, enkä oo ilmausta kokeillu, mutta voisko se auttaa? Olis ihan jees saada toinenkin jarru toimivaks.     

E: Fillari siis on Radon ZR team 5.0 jos sillä jotain merkitystä tässä on?      
E2: Kävin sitte hakemassa uudet jarrupalat, muttei auttanu oikee. Meteliä ei pidä läheskään yhtä paljon, mutta tehoa ei kyllä vieläkää oo yhtään.

----------


## Tumbes

Hei

Aloitteleva pyöräilijä (samallahan sitä pitää fixata). Aloittelijan kysymys: Caadx105 Shimanon 105 alkuperäinen vaihteisto. Takarengas oli irti talven ja nyt pyöritellyt tuota kuvassa näkyvää mutteria, eikä ole varmuutta miten se alkunperin siinä oli. Nyt ihan sormilöysänä. En ihan varma ole mikä tuon tehtävä. Onko tuon tarkoitus kirrata kevyesti kiinni, höplälleen, ettei laakerit puristu liian tiukasti kun pikalukolla viimeinen kiristys.

Ongelma se kun tuntuu että takarengas ei pyöri läheskään yhtä hyvin vapaana/ilmaan nostettuna kuin eturengas? Pyörällä pari kesää ajettu (vasta) noin 1500km, kävi viime keväänä huoltoliikkeessä huollossa. En tiedä onko ollut viime kesänä samanlainen vai onko tämä ihan uusi vikalöytö. Alla kuvat. Kiitos avusta.

[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## slade

Hey, onko shimpan maantievaihtajissa sama vetosuhde kuin maastovaihtajissa?
Tarkoitus olis parittaa zee vaihtaja ja tiagra/105 kahva, toimiiko? 10speed kyseessä.

----------


## arctic biker

Tuossa sladelle opiskeltavaa http://www.cyclingabout.com/wider-ge...hill-climbing/ 

Ja tumbes kyllä tuon mutterin kuuluu olla ihan tiukasti kiinni, on olennainen osa navan toimintaa. Miten ihmeellä se voi noin löysällä olla??? Takakiekolla on vapaaratas jossa hampaita, ne ääntä pitää ja hieman vastustaa.

----------


## Hamme

Minkäs näköistä avainta tuo kaipaa avaamiseen?

Toinen kysymys, polkiessa kammet tai joku siltä alueelta on alkanut pitää narisevaa ääntä, mistähän voisi johtua?

Edit. Jatketaan tähän samaan, tein virheliikkeen ja yritin säätää takavaihtajaa jottai saisi kaikki vaihteet toimimaan. Lopputuloksena vähemmän toimivia vaihteita. Yritin kiristää vaijeria, mutta ilmeisesti oli niin kireellä kun mahdollista kun en yhtä kireelle meinaa enään saada, kaiken maailman säätöruuvit on tullut kierreltyä joka asentoon tuloksetta. Suurin vaihde eli pienin ratas toimii, pienemmälle vaihdettaessa hyppää yhden yli, pari seuraavaa taitaa toimia normaalisti ja kolmea suurinta ratasta en saa edes vaihtajasta enään vaihdetuksi. Tätä se on kun lähtee vähän kokeilemaan. Taitaa olla viisainta kääntyä pyörähuollon puoleen josko ne saisi homman toimimaan.

----------


## Nyyhtipilli

Hei!

Sain käsiini vanhan armeijan pyörän. Tuntuu toimivan hyvin ja on jämäkkä kuten pitääkin.

Vanteiden reikien kohdilla, nippeleiden ympärillä on kuitenkin jonkin verran ruostetta. Tämä lienee ihan yleistä vanhoissa, teräsvanteisissa pyörissä, mutta mietin onko vanteiden rakenne mahdollisesti heikentynyt tai onko todennäköistä että reiät ruostuvat niin paljon että nippeli tulee läpi ja kiekko hajoaa?

Kiitos vastauksista!

----------


## slade

[QUOTE=arctic biker;2677154]Tuossa sladelle opiskeltavaa http://www.cyclingabout.com/wider-ge...hill-climbing/ 

Ääääh...... Joskus ois kiva saada kyllä/ei vastauksia....mutta vain jos on tietoa asiasta.

----------


## Gunnar

Mahtaako olla normaalia että takavaihtajan rissapyörät pitää äänekästä ja suht pahan kuuloista raplatusta ketjun ollessa noin kasetin puolivälissä?

Ääni on pahimmillaan kun ketju on isolla rattaalla edessä ja kuudennella rattaalla takana.
11-40 kasetti ja 26 + 36 eturattaat.

Muuten voimansiirto on suht äänetön ja suht hyvin pelittävä, mutta lenkillä kaverini rupesi ihmettelemään, kun hänen pyöränsä ei tee vastaavaa.

Kaikki vaihteiston osat Xt M8000 ja toistaiseksi vielä 2x11. Kaverillani 2x10 ja xt/slx osaa sekaisin.

Otin rissapyörät irti, putsasin ja voitelin. Pesin kaikki rattaat ja vaihdoin ketjun. Sen jälkeen vielä säädin maanisesti vaihteiston niin huolellisesti kuin pystyin. Vaihtajakorvake näyttää suoralta.
Ketju voideltu Muc Off Dry Lubella.

Tuntuu että tuo ääni olisi voimistunut viimeisen 100 kilometrin aikana. Kaikilla voimansiirron osilla on ajettu hieman alle 1000 kilometriä.

----------


## TERU

Kaikki mitä voi arvailla etänä ja mitä et tuossa maininnut lienee tsekattu, mutta jos nyt jotain yrittäis. 
Tarkista pakan kiinnitys, eturattaiden kiinnitys, takavaihtajan kannakkeen silmämääräinen suoruus, ketjulinja, vaihda pyörää kaverisi kanssa jotta kuulet itsekin äänen laadun... ääni saattaa olla harmitonkin, osasarjalle tai yksilölle tyypillinen, aina ketjuvaihteisto ääntääkin, pyörä on melkoinen kaikukoppa joka vahvistaa ääniä. Jos äänen lähde ei kuitenkaan ole asiaan kuuluva, kyllä sille selityskin löytyy ja korjausmahdollisuus.😮

----------


## Moska

Oletko mitannut ketjun venymää?

----------


## Malamuutti

Hollowtech II -keskiölaakeri jumissa - ei pitäisi kai olla niin tiukassa, että ei lähde aukeamaan, kun avaimen päällä seisoo? Kierteen suunnat tarkistettu moneen kertaan asennetusta laakerikupista, vastapäivään yritin avata vasemmalla puolella. Alumiinirunko. Avain lähti luistamaan laakerikupin urissa. Uuden laakerin (halkaisijaltaan pienemmät kupit kuin vanhassa) mukana tuli muovinen soviterengas, jolla ei todellakaan kiristetää mitään tuollaisiin momentteihin. 

Ilmeisesti nyt on edessä perinteinen jumittuneen jengan aukaisutalkoo - aukaisuöljyä kierteisiin, mahdollisesti lämpöä (varovasti) ja lopuksi meisselillä lyömällä, jos muu ei auta. Vai olisiko jollakulla tarjolla jokin kikkakolmonen tähän?

Pitänee muistaa laittaa kuparitahnaa jenkaan, kunhan uuden laakerin asennukseen asti pääsen...

----------


## H. Moilanen

Ei kiristämiseen tarvita mitään huikeaa momenttia, että saa kupit jämähtämään. Jättää vaan rasvat laittamatta, niin jumi on selviö.

Itse olen aukonut jumissa olevat kupit hakkaamalla vasaralla työkalun varteen. Terävä isku saa kupin yleensä liikahtamaan paremmin kuin raivokas mutta tasainen vääntö.

----------


## Malamuutti

Kiitos tiedosta. 
Joo, olin tuota naputteluakin jo kokeillut, mutta vasen puoli oli niin hyvin jumissa, että työkalun hampaat hyppivät ylitse. Meisselin kanssa lyömällä sain sitten kupin liikahtamaan sen verran, että työkalulla sai pyöritettyä loput, tosin meisseliilläkin piti pariin kertaan lyödä kiinni päin jumin nitkauttamiseksi. Kierre oli kyllä sinänsä ihan siisti, ei hapettumaa tmv mutta ei siellä kyllä rasvan hiukkaakaan näkynyt. 
Nyt on kuitenkin laakeri vaihdettu, kierteissä rasvaa ja kampi pyörii taas tasaisesti ja rutisematta.

----------


## GetAGrip83

Millä porukka on ilmannu simpan jarrut. on nii suolasen hintasia kaupungissa nuo setit

----------


## Malamuutti

Moottoripyörän jarruja olen ilmannut alhaalta ylöspäin - ilmakuplat kun kulkevat ainakin periaatteessa jarrunesteessä mieluummin ylös- kuin alaspäin. 

Olen siis täyttänyt systeemin jarrusatulan ilmausnippa auki, sitten sulkenut nipan ja irrottanut jarrusatulan, kolistellut systeemiä lenkkiavaimella/vastaavalla ilmakuplien irrottamiseksi ja vuoroin vivunnut jarrusatulan männät sisään ja sitten hetken kuluttua painanut ne jarruvivulla taas ulos. Tässä vaiheessa pitää olla jarrupalat tai esimerkiksi se äskeinen lenkkiavain mäntien välissä, etteivät männät pullahda kokonaan ulos. Tässä pitää myös varoa, ettei jarrunestesäiliöstä tursu nestettä ulos, kun mäntiä vipuaa sisään. Homma on valmis, kun mäntiä sisäänpäin vivutessa ei jarrunestesäiliöön enää tule ilmakuplia. 

En tosin tiedä, mahtaako tämä olla fillarin nestejarruissa esimerkiksi nestesäiliön koon/sijainnin puolesta mahdollista tai käytännöllistä.

----------


## Gunnar

> Mahtaako olla normaalia että takavaihtajan rissapyörät pitää äänekästä ja suht pahan kuuloista raplatusta ketjun ollessa noin kasetin puolivälissä?



Vika selvisi vihdoin. Pyörä oli tammistossa huollossa ja siellä oli vaihtaja säädetty pieleen sekä laitettu ketju väärältä puolelta takavaihtajan häkin ohjainlevyä. Sitä mikä on rissapyörien välissä.

Vaihtajan huonon säädön huomasin jo heti tämän huollon jälkeen, kun lenkillä ensimmäisessä oikein jyrkässä ylämäessä vaihdoin ykkösvaihteelle ja ketju paukahti voimalla pinnojen väliin.

Pyörä on kuitenkin nyt kunnossa ja se on tärkeintä!  :Hymy:

----------


## jone1

Eiköhän toi pitäis huomata heti kun ekan kerran kampea pyöräyttää?

----------


## Gunnar

> Eiköhän toi pitäis huomata heti kun ekan kerran kampea pyöräyttää?



Tässä tapauksessa ei ilmeisesti. Pyörä tosiaan kävi kahdella pajalla josta vasta toinen löysi vian. Kammissa ei tuntunut mitään kummallista vastusta. Itsekin hölmönä laitoin ketjun takaisin väärin kun vikaa etsiessä sen vaihdoin. Tuli hieman hölmö olo!  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## JK-

Maantiepyörän rungonvaihto projekti menossa: vanhan etuvaihtajan clamppi 28mm on liian pieni uuteen runkoon 34,9mm

Eli uuden etuvaihtajan osto edessä

Nykyinen voimansiirto vanha (mutta alle 1tkm ajettu) 2x8 dura-ace 

Toimiiko tuossa esim 2x9 tai 10 etuvaihtaja vai pitääkö olla juurikin sama 2x8?



Lähetetty minun SM-G920F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## TERU

Ainakin nuo molemmat uudemmat toimii.

----------


## Qisma

Hei,

minulla on aloittelijan ongelmia eturattaiden kanssa. Irrottelin tuossa taannoin takapyörää ja mietin, voisiko se johtua siitä. Pienellä eturattaalla ketju helposti jumittuu, isolla taas putoaa kokonaan. Sen lisäksi molemmilla eturattailla ajettaessa on alkanut kuulua naksuvaa ääntä. Shimanon osat käytössä kauttaaltaan, 9sp maantiepyörä.

Mistähän tällainen saattaisi johtua?

----------


## H. Moilanen

Ketjun tippuminen johtunee väärin säädetystä etuvaihtajasta, jumiutuminen kuluneesta ketjusta/rattaasta. Naksumisen aiheuttajia fillarissa on ainakin x+1 kappaletta, joista kaikki ovat yhtä potentiaalisia. Takapyörän irroittaminen ei kuitenkaan näitä oireita selitä, aiheuta tai korjaa.

----------


## Ari H

Pari kertaa onketju noussut  alhaalta etuvaihtajalle. Ketju on ikään kuin jäänyt eturattaaseenalla osaan kiinni ja nousut rattaan mukana etuvaihtajaan jumin. Ketju on irronnutkun polkaisen takasin päin reippaasti.

Syy moiseen?

----------


## Jani Mahonen

Ilmiö on ns. Chain suck tai ketjuimu. 

Likainen tai kulunut voimansiirto ja ainakin joskus oli tiettyjen täysjoustorunkojen ominaisuus.

----------


## Drifter

Tekeekö tällaisella setillä mitään jos ajattelee päivittävänsä shimanon 3x9 alivio-deore setistä? 
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/f.../rp-prod137570
Olisi ideana päästä vähän kevyempään ajokkiin vähemmällä krääsällä tangossa ja helpompihan tuollaista vaihteistoa on ajossa käyttää. 
- D

----------


## Ari H

Kiitos Jani.
Katsotaa, jos pudistus auttaisi.

----------


## maapaa

Tietääkö kukaan mistä kuvan Terminator Strenght bar end plugeja saisi tilattua?

----------


## H. Moilanen

> Tekeekö tällaisella setillä mitään jos ajattelee päivittävänsä shimanon 3x9 alivio-deore setistä? 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/f.../rp-prod137570



Kyllähän GX:llä ajelee. Painosta tuolle setille tulee pisin miinus, jos painoa pitää merkittävänä asiana.





> Ilmiö on ns. Chain suck tai ketjuimu. 
> 
> Likainen tai kulunut voimansiirto ja ainakin joskus oli tiettyjen täysjoustorunkojen ominaisuus.



Tai loppuun kulunut ketju/ratas.

----------


## cuppis

Maantiepyörässä usein isommalta eturattaalta pienemmälle vaihtaessa ketju tippuu takavaihtajan alemmalta rissalta. Mikä mättää? Campan Athena komponentit kyseessä.

----------


## Drifter

> Kyllähän GX:llä ajelee. Painosta tuolle setille tulee pisin miinus, jos painoa pitää merkittävänä asiana.



Olisiko tässä: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/f.../rp-prod137311
...enemmän järkeä?

----------


## SSGT-92

> Tekeekö tällaisella setillä mitään jos ajattelee päivittävänsä shimanon 3x9 alivio-deore setistä? 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/f.../rp-prod137570
> Olisi ideana päästä vähän kevyempään ajokkiin vähemmällä krääsällä tangossa ja helpompihan tuollaista vaihteistoa on ajossa käyttää. 
> - D



Tuollainen taitaa olla edullisin ;https://www.bike-components.de/en/SR...32-GXP-p51048/ ,mukana myös keskiön laakerit .
 Tuo sramin https://www.sram.com/sram/mountain/p...wuvc1unpgsvqi9 sopii siihen sramin XD™ driver bodyyn,eli sulla menis lisäksi toi vapari uusiksi =hinta nousee.

----------


## H. Moilanen

> Olisiko tässä: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/f.../rp-prod137311
> ...enemmän järkeä?



Sinällään kyllä, että jos vaihdat Shimanon 11-settiin, et joudu vaihtamaan vapaarattaan runkoa. Jos takakiekko/vapaaratas on muutenkin uusittavien listalla, ihan sama kumman otat. Molemmat hyviä vaihtoehtoja.

----------


## Drifter

Eli kannattaa pysyä shimanossa... Pitäisikö samantien ottaa tektron aurigojen tilalle slx-jarrut ja tilata settinä tällainen: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/f.../rp-prod148594
...jos alkaa optimoimaan?

----------


## SSGT-92

Sramin NX-pakat (11 speed) myös normivapareille

----------


## H. Moilanen

^^Budjettiasia, sanoisin. 11-lehtisestä ei ole kokemusta, mutta ainakin kympissä XT:n tuntuma oli huomattavasti jämäkämpi kuin SLX:n. Sen takia ääni XT:lle. Jarruissa SLX:n ja XT:n ero on olematon, eli SLX riittäisi jarruksi kivasti. Jos hanuri kestää, ota XT vetokalut ja SLX jarrut. Ei tuo SLX-osasarjaakaan epäonnistuneeksi hankinnaksi voi sanoa. Varmista ennen tilausta pyöräsi keskiön tyyppi. Todennäköisesti se on BSA-kierteellä, mutta silti.

^Pitää paikkansa. Tosin NX-osasarja on tyypillisesti hinnoiteltu varsin pienellä hintaerolla GX:ään tai SLX:ään, jolloin sen ostohysteriaa herättävä vaikutus jää pieneksi.

----------


## Drifter

Alivio-kammet tällä hetkellä joten nykyinen on hollowtech-keskiöllä. Siitä en ole varma, onko hollowtech II: https://www.hi5bikes.fi/tuotteet/717...75mm-48-36-26t

----------


## oppes

> Tässä tapauksessa ei ilmeisesti. Pyörä tosiaan kävi kahdella pajalla josta vasta toinen löysi vian. Kammissa ei tuntunut mitään kummallista vastusta. Itsekin hölmönä laitoin ketjun takaisin väärin kun vikaa etsiessä sen vaihdoin. Tuli hieman hölmö olo!



Vahvistaa käsitystäni siitä, että pitää tietää minne pyörän vie huoltoon  :Irvistys:  Ison ikäni olen autoja ja moottoripyöriä rakentanut ja huoltanut. Jotenkin sitä kuvittelee, että polkupyörää kohtuullisen yksinkertaisena värkkinä huoltaa pienellä opiskelulla ja kohtuullisella valikoimalla työkaluja. Iän mukana on tullut laiskuus ja taloudellinen mahdollisuus teetättää työ myös muilla. Kaksi kertaa olen vienyt pyörän huoltoon - kummallakin kerralla pettymys on ollut suuri kun edes vaihtajaa ei ole osattu/haluttu/viitsitty säätää toimivaksi ja äänettömäksi. Molemmilla kerroilla kyseessä on käsittääkseni kyseessä ollut ihan hyvämaineinen pyöräliike/-huolto. Nyt en edes ajattele vieväni liikkeeseen, vaan askartelen itse. Itse kun huoltaa, tietää tasan mitä saa. Tavallaan harmittaa kun olisi mahdollista ja tavallaan ihan mukava myös tukea kotimaista työtä (puhumattakaan laiskuudesta  :Hymy:   )

----------


## Raikku

Onko saksalaisten puljujen 26" vannejarru-kiekkoparin(8-9spd) hinnat jonkin verran päälle 100€ halvinta mitä voi saada työmatka/jämäpyörään? Noissa jonkinlainen lx-napa ja alexxin tms vanteet. Suomesta jostain halvalla? Alkaa olla nykyiset(7spd) jo vähän huonossa kunnossa ja mitään kalliin näköisiä ei viitsi laittaa ettei ihmisiä kiinnosta, tosin ei vanhaan Wheeleriin kannata muutenkaan.

----------


## Zeipii89

Kiekkoja katsellut talvi renkaille mutta vielä tietämätön näissä joten mitkähän mahtaisi käydä pyörääni? Tuosta pyörän tietoja http://silverbacklab.com/product/sphere-comp/

----------


## lai

> Onko saksalaisten puljujen 26" vannejarru-kiekkoparin(8-9spd) hinnat jonkin verran päälle 100€ halvinta mitä voi saada työmatka/jämäpyörään? Noissa jonkinlainen lx-napa ja alexxin tms vanteet. Suomesta jostain halvalla?



Merlin myy usein V-jarrukiekkoja siihen 120€ hintaluokkaan. https://www.merlincycles.com/shimano...-26-54304.html
Näyttää vaan takakiekot olevan loppu. Katsoisin kyllä fillaritorilta käytettyjä. DT swiss 240 kiekkoja tms. hipokiekkkosettejä v-jarrukehillä on ollut myynnissä 150€ ja halvemmallakin.

----------


## missile

> Maantiepyörässä usein isommalta eturattaalta pienemmälle vaihtaessa ketju tippuu takavaihtajan alemmalta rissalta. Mikä mättää? Campan Athena komponentit kyseessä.



Eihän ketju ole turhan pitkä? Tai rissa kulunut?

----------


## kauris

Olen vähän tuskaillut Cannondale Caad12 rungon takajarruvaijerin sisäänviennin hankauksen kanssa. Eli takajarrun vaijeri raapii johonkin siinä vaakaputken etuosan sisäänviennin tienoilla. Rungon sisällä on ilmeisesti jonkinlainen mutkan tekevä ohjuri tms ja sen läpi ei vaijeri kulje ihan smootisti. Mietin olisiko 1,5 mm halkaisijan jarruvaijeri parempi kuin nykyinen 1,6 mm versio. Tai olisiko sellainen päällystetty vaijeri parempi kuin puhdas metallivaijeri mutta luultavasti se päällyste vain hankautuisi irti kuten tuntuvat herkästi tekevän ihan itsestäänkin. 
Ihan kuin aikanaan alkuperäisellä ultegran jarru- ja vaihdevaijerisetin aikana ei hankausta olisi niin tuntunut (ja kuulunut). Nyt mulla on ollut joku shimanon halpa-sarjan maantiejarruvaijerisetti. 

Sitten tällaisia ohjurin sisältäviä päätytulppiakin olisi näköjään myynnissä mutta epäilen ettei ohjuri mahdu sinne rungon oman ohjuripätkän sisään vaan sinne mahtuu suunnilleen vain pelkkä vaijeri. 
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/f.../rp-prod131347

----------


## paaton

Minä itseasiassa mietin aivan samaa cayon vaihdevaijerin kanssa. En oikein usko shimanon herkästi kuoriutuvaan polymer vaijeriin rungon sisäisten mutkien vuoksi, mutta inhoan yli kaiken tahmovaa vaijeria.

Ajattelin kokeilla joko jagwiren koko settiä, tai sitten 1.1mm vaijeria ja shimanon sp41 kuorta. Muilla kokemuksia jagwirestä?

https://www.bike24.com/p286964.html

----------


## CamoN

> Ajattelin kokeilla joko jagwiren koko settiä, tai sitten 1.1mm vaijeria ja shimanon sp41 kuorta. Muilla kokemuksia jagwirestä?



Jagwiren seteissä on ainakin päätyholkkeja joka lähtöön, ja sinänsä ne mahdollistaa hyvin erilaiset asennukset. Tuo Elite Link on tietysti omanlaisensa setti, sanoisin että kannattaa hankkia jos on tarve tehdä erityisen tiukkoja mutkia tai muuten erikoinen asennus. Noiden "alumiinihelmien" ulkohalkaisija ei välttämättä ole minkään standardin mukainen, eli voivat suhteutua läpivienteihin hyvinkin yllättävällä tavalla.

Aika-ajopyörässäni on jarruvaijerikuorina PowerCordzin vastaavat ja kyseisen rungon takajarrun läpiviennit mahdollistaa normaalin 5mm kuoren läpiviennin. Kaikin puolin hyvät, kun on tarkoitukseen sopiva runko.

----------


## nopsako

Kertokaapa. Nyt tilasin Giantin cyclocrossiin 15x100mm läpiakselin, joka on mallia road, eli 125mm pitkä. Lyhyempää en löytänyt. Nyt ongelma on se, että kierteet loppuu ennen kuin kiristyy riittävästi ja vanne elää pahasti haarukassa. Onko tohon jtn spacereitä, adapteria vai mikä on ratkaisu? On kyllä yks perkele koko od2 keula ja läpiakseli!

----------


## Raikku

> Merlin myy usein V-jarrukiekkoja siihen 120€ hintaluokkaan. https://www.merlincycles.com/shimano...-26-54304.html
> Näyttää vaan takakiekot olevan loppu. Katsoisin kyllä fillaritorilta käytettyjä. DT swiss 240 kiekkoja tms. hipokiekkkosettejä v-jarrukehillä on ollut myynnissä 150€ ja halvemmallakin.



ctionsport näyttää myös suht halpja myyvän https://www.actionsports.de/en/shima...atz-4090?c=402

Itse asiassa itsellä on ikivanhat, vielä ok kunnossa olevat, 2000-luvun alun Crossridet, ne joissa keltaiset navat. Niiden ongelma lähinnä se miten kestäisivät(vapaaratashan kuulemma noissa aina hajoaa joskus) tuollaisessa fillarissa jota ei ole tarkoitus niin huoltaa. Ja tietysti ovat vähän turhan silmiinpistävät, joku vielä pöllii fillarin vaikkei sillä arvoa ole. 8spd tulee kuitenkin laitettua kun kaappiosaa on ja nykyinen 7spd alkaa olla lopussa plus välitykset tyhmät. Edestä varmaan otan vaihteet pois/laitan vaihtajan pitämään ketjun keskirattaalla.

----------


## H. Moilanen

> Kertokaapa. Nyt tilasin Giantin cyclocrossiin 15x100mm läpiakselin, joka on mallia road, eli 125mm pitkä. Lyhyempää en löytänyt. Nyt ongelma on se, että kierteet loppuu ennen kuin kiristyy riittävästi ja vanne elää pahasti haarukassa. Onko tohon jtn spacereitä, adapteria vai mikä on ratkaisu? On kyllä yks perkele koko od2 keula ja läpiakseli!



Oikea vastaus on oikean mittainen akseli. Läpiakseli ei ole mikään standardituote, joten kokoja ja kierteitä löytyy vaikka ja mitä. Suomalaiselta Giantin maahantuojalta (Finmebli) on ainakin takavuosina saanut ostettua osia sopivasti tai ainakin tiedon mistä saa ostaa ja mitä pitää ostaa.

----------


## EemeIi

Maasturin takavaihtaja (Deore XT) alkoi reistailemaan: vaikka olen koittanut säätää vaijerin kireyden tarkkaan, välillä vaihtaessa pienemmälle rattaalle ketju jää hetkeksi rattaiden väliin eikä voima kulje jaloist pyörään. Samoin välillä isommalle rattaalle vaihtaessa (sama vaihdevaijerin säätö) vaihtaminen ei oikein suju ja polkaistessa ketju kolahtaa väkivaltaisesti uudelle vaihteelleen.

Ymmärtäisin jos osat olisivat kuluneet, mutta vaihdon pari sataa km sitten ketjut, takapakan ja rissat (toistaiseksi olivat toimineet hyvin). Lisäksi pesin kaiken juuri ja öljysin ketjut päälle. Eturattaallakin on ikää vain vajaa 3000km. Vaihtajalla toki reilut 15000km, mutta ei kai siellä muita kuluvia osia ole? Missä vika?

----------


## TERU

Tuollaista toimintaongelmaa tulee, jos häkki tai korvake on vähän vääntynyt. Aika pienellä rymäyksellä nuo vääntyvät. Noiden tarkistus seuraavaksi.

----------


## oppes

> Tuollaista toimintaongelmaa tulee, jos häkki tai korvake on vähän vääntynyt. Aika pienellä rymäyksellä nuo vääntyvät. Noiden tarkistus seuraavaksi.



KOMPS. Mutta ota nyt ja tsekkaa vaijerin toiminta ensin. Kun vaihtohäiriöitä on molempiin suuntiin, niin vaijerinkin saattaa takerrella tai luistaa muuten huonosti kuorissaan. Eli pieni voitelu voi tehdä ihmeitä.

Mutta itelläkin oli tuliterä-uuden pyörän häkki vinossa. Huollossa tuon nopeasti tsekkaavat.

----------


## nopsako

> Oikea vastaus on oikean mittainen akseli. Läpiakseli ei ole mikään standardituote, joten kokoja ja kierteitä löytyy vaikka ja mitä. Suomalaiselta Giantin maahantuojalta (Finmebli) on ainakin takavuosina saanut ostettua osia sopivasti tai ainakin tiedon mistä saa ostaa ja mitä pitää ostaa.



Kävi perinteinen. 2vaihtoehtoa, Rokkari tai DT Swiss.. jälkimmäinen on Giantin käyttämä.

----------


## Blackborow

Sama pyörä kaksi eri osasarjaa. Kannattaako maksaa reilu satku lisää, että saa Tiagra 4700:n Sora 3000:n sijaan?

----------


## CamoN

> Sama pyörä kaksi eri osasarjaa. Kannattaako maksaa reilu satku lisää, että saa Tiagra 4700:n Sora 3000:n sijaan?



Riippuu toki käyttäjän ja käytön vaatimuksista, mutta itse maksaisin ehdottomasti. Ilman mitään kokemuspohjaa ko. sarjoista.

----------


## Blackborow

> Riippuu toki käyttäjän ja käytön vaatimuksista, mutta itse maksaisin ehdottomasti. Ilman mitään kokemuspohjaa ko. sarjoista.



Puhdas työmatka/hyötykäyttö.

----------


## TERU

Tuohan viittaa melkoisen runsaaseen ajoon, samaa mieltä kuin CamoN, kannattaa maksaa.

----------


## vapa

Pitäiskö kytkimellisen XT (1x10) takavaihtajan kiristää ketjua yläpuolelta kun kytkin käännetään päälle? Nyt ketjun kireydessä ei juuri huomaa eroa. Vaihtajaa eteenpäin vääntäessä kyllä tuntuu selvästi jäykemmältä, mutta ketjua heiluttaessa vaihtajaa liikkuu vasta kun ketjua yläpuolelta reilummin painaa. Nyt ketjut hakkaa runkoa ja heiluu mielestäni normaalia enemmän. Tai ainakin edelliseen pyörään verrattuna jossa sama vaihtaja. Pari kertaa pompannut ketjut kammen taakse jumiin. Joten onko kytkin paskana tai joku säätö huonosti? Vaihteet kyllä toimii ok. 

Lähetetty minun VTR-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Ski

Ketju liian pitkä tai sitten vaihtajan kytkin on rikki. Lukossa se on siis ON asennossa vipu ylhäällä.

----------


## vapa

Ketjun pituus on aika minimissään, joten ei ole liian pitkä. Ja kytkimen ON asentoon kääntö ei siis vaikuta ketjun kireyteen yläpuolella.

Lähetetty minun VTR-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Late_h

Pikainen kysymys liittyen SRAM Apex 1x11 vaihteiston säätöön. Toimii tarkasti ja hiljaisesti kaikilla muilla paitsi kahdella suurimmalla rattaalla. Ostin pyörän XXL:stä ja käytinkin sitä jo kerran siellä säädettävänä, mutta vikaa esiintyy myös heidän säätöjensä jälkeen. Lähdin sitten itse hakemaan takavaihtajan säädöt kokonaan uusiksi kun en jaksa roudata pyörää taas XXL:ään ja sainkin sen vähän paremmaksi (huomasin, että XXL:n säätöjen jäljiltä mm. low limit ruuvi oli aivan liian auki ja ketju pääsi pinnojen väliin). Low ja high rajoittimet pitäisi nyt olla about kohdillaan, mutta ketju ei meinaa edelleenkään pysyä isoimmalla rattaalla ja jos kiristän vaijeria lisää niin että ketju pysyy isoimmalla rattaalla, pienemmillä rattailla alkaa ketju hangata/hyppiä. Myös "b-ruuvia" koetin säätää youtubesta bongaamieni vinkkien ja SRAM manuaalin mukaan.

Mistähän kannattaisi alkaa jäljittää vikaa?

----------


## TERU

Huh, tuo alarajoittimen säädön jättö tuollaiselle mallille viittaa liikkeen huollon ammattitaidottomuuteen. Tuollainen epämääräinen toiminta säätöjen jälkeenkin viittaa häkin tai korvakkeen pieneen vaurioon. Katso vähän edempää takaapäin miten rissat ja ketju asettuvat kohdilleen ketjun ollessa keskikohdilla pakkaa ja siitä isommille rattaille. Pientä vinoutta ei aivan helposti huomaa, mutta toiminnassa tuollaista ongelmaa esiintyy. Pienen vinoutuman pystyy oikomaan, mutta kun on takkuujuttu, niin liikkeen pitäisi se tehdä, tai vaihtaa uutta osaa.

----------


## vihtis83

> Pitäiskö kytkimellisen XT (1x10) takavaihtajan kiristää ketjua yläpuolelta kun kytkin käännetään päälle? Nyt ketjun kireydessä ei juuri huomaa eroa. Vaihtajaa eteenpäin vääntäessä kyllä tuntuu selvästi jäykemmältä, mutta ketjua heiluttaessa vaihtajaa liikkuu vasta kun ketjua yläpuolelta reilummin painaa. Nyt ketjut hakkaa runkoa ja heiluu mielestäni normaalia enemmän. Tai ainakin edelliseen pyörään verrattuna jossa sama vaihtaja. Pari kertaa pompannut ketjut kammen taakse jumiin. Joten onko kytkin paskana tai joku säätö huonosti? Vaihteet kyllä toimii ok. 
> 
> Lähetetty minun VTR-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Se kytkin ei kiristä ketjua, se vain estää ketjun hakkaamista lisäämällä kitkaa vaihtajan liikkeessä. Kitkakytkintä voi kiristää jos se on käytössä löystynyt. http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/ar...ailleur-36461/

----------


## Late_h

> Huh, tuo alarajoittimen säädön jättö tuollaiselle mallille viittaa liikkeen huollon ammattitaidottomuuteen. Tuollainen epämääräinen toiminta säätöjen jälkeenkin viittaa häkin tai korvakkeen pieneen vaurioon. Katso vähän edempää takaapäin miten rissat ja ketju asettuvat kohdilleen ketjun ollessa keskikohdilla pakkaa ja siitä isommille rattaille. Pientä vinoutta ei aivan helposti huomaa, mutta toiminnassa tuollaista ongelmaa esiintyy. Pienen vinoutuman pystyy oikomaan, mutta kun on takkuujuttu, niin liikkeen pitäisi se tehdä, tai vaihtaa uutta osaa.



Veinpä kuitenkin pyörän vielä tänään uusiksi XXL:n huoltoon ja täytyy sanoa että jos ensimmäisellä kerralla voi kyseenalaistaa huoltomiehen osaamisen niin toisella kertaa oli aivan pätevä kaveri tiskin takana ja huollon vasteaikakin oli todella hyvä. Nyt ilmeni huollossa, että niin vaihtajan korvake kuin itse vaihtajan runkokin oli hieman kierossa. Tämä oli saatu oiottua ja nyt pelaa vaihteet kuten pitääkin kautta linjan.

----------


## vapa

> Se kytkin ei kiristä ketjua, se vain estää ketjun hakkaamista lisäämällä kitkaa vaihtajan liikkeessä. Kitkakytkintä voi kiristää jos se on käytössä löystynyt. http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/ar...ailleur-36461/



Vaihtajalla ei kyllä paljoa ikää, joten tuskin vanhuutta löystynyt. Ja kytkin kyllä kiristää tuon vaihtajan liikettä, mutta ketju pääsee silti hakkaamaan ennenkuin vaihtaja liikkuu kunnolla. Pitää vielä tutkia ja käyttää vaikka auki.

----------


## SSGT-92

> Tietääkö kukaan mistä kuvan Terminator Strenght bar end plugeja saisi tilattua?



Ajaisikovat nuo asiansa tarkoitukseesi ;http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/f.../rp-prod160197

----------


## Kyde

Ongelma. Maastopyörä, 1x9 voimansiirto. Edessä ovaali ja takana XT-pakka. XT-vaihtaja ja Alivio-kammet ja alkuperäinen keskiölaakeri. Ajaessa pyörästä on alkanut kuulumaan tasainen _tic-tic-tic_ -ääni. Jos ääntä tarkemmin kuvailisi, niin ihan niinkuin paimenpoika näppäisi ruohoon. Ääni kuuluu vain veto päällä. Ääntä en saannut kuulumaan telineessä, joten vaatii voimaa. Ääntä ei myöskään kuuluu koko aikaa, mutta silloin kun kuuluu niin tikitys on tasaista. Vesisade yllätti, joten tämän tarkempaa kuvausta en osaa antaa. Myöskään ihan tarkasti en osaa sanoa kuuluuko edestä vai takaa. Jos veikata pitäisi, niin edestä kuuluu.

Eli olisiko keskiölaakeri loppu? Laakeri on pyörän mukana tullut perus-Octalinkki. Ajettu arviolta n. 4000-5000km.

----------


## oppes

> Ongelma. Maastopyörä, 1x9 voimansiirto. Edessä ovaali ja takana XT-pakka. XT-vaihtaja ja Alivio-kammet ja alkuperäinen keskiölaakeri. Ajaessa pyörästä on alkanut kuulumaan tasainen _tic-tic-tic_ -ääni. Jos ääntä tarkemmin kuvailisi, niin ihan niinkuin paimenpoika näppäisi ruohoon. Ääni kuuluu vain veto päällä. Ääntä en saannut kuulumaan telineessä, joten vaatii voimaa. Ääntä ei myöskään kuuluu koko aikaa, mutta silloin kun kuuluu niin tikitys on tasaista. Vesisade yllätti, joten tämän tarkempaa kuvausta en osaa antaa. Myöskään ihan tarkasti en osaa sanoa kuuluuko edestä vai takaa. Jos veikata pitäisi, niin edestä kuuluu.
> 
> Eli olisiko keskiölaakeri loppu? Laakeri on pyörän mukana tullut perus-Octalinkki. Ajettu arviolta n. 4000-5000km.



Näitä erilaisia naksutuksia, raksutuksia ymv. ärsyttäviä ääniä on puitu ketjussa:

http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...4ss%E4ni-ketju

----------


## Alpertti

Vaihoin ketjut ja takapakan ja nyt lykkäs semmosen ropleemin että ketju hyppää/"pyörii tyhjää" ku pistää vähänkään voimaa peliin. Voiko ongelma olla eturattaissa vai selviäiskö vaihtamalla takavaihtajan rissat? Ei oikeen saa selvää että mistä hyppää.

----------


## TERU

Rissojen vaihto ei ole lääke tuohon tautiin, kunhan pyörivät mukana ja vähän piikkejäkin jäljellä, eturattaat on sitten todennäköisempi juttu. Katso miten ketju asettuu piikeille, kun pyörä seisoo, voit selvitä jopa vain kuluneimman vaihdolla. Eipä sitä oikein tahdo pystyä toteamaan missä hyppii, kun ketju on vain jousivoiman kiristämä, lakkaa hyppimästä kun kaikki kunnossa.😆

----------


## SSGT-92

Montako ratasta kammissa on,jos useampi,hyppääkö ketju kaikilla vai vain jollain tietyllä vaan ???Onko ketjun pituus oikein ja ketju oikean lainen ?
Periaatteessa ne takavaihtajan rissat vois olla sileätkin,mutta silloin niiden sivuttaissiirto ominaisuus vaan olis huono.

----------


## CamoN

*Kuluneiden eturattaiden diagnosointi*
Aseta ketju rattaalle ja yritä nostaa sitä irti hampaista käsin tai työkaluin. Internet tietää tähän ohjeelliset raja-arvot, mutta muistaakseni ratas on vaihtokunnossa jos ketju erkanee nostokohdasta lähes hampaan korkeuden.

*Jäykän ketjun diagnosoint
*Ketju voi olla uuden karheana jäykkä, tai se voi olla huonosti liitetty (jos käytettiin liitintappia). Ota ketjuun löysää esimerkiksi ripustamalla pyörä ja irrottamalla takakiekko. Kokeile jokaisen nivelen liikkuvuus käsin. Jos löytyy jäykkiä, yritä ensimmäisenä herkitellä käsin taivuttelemalla ketjua joka suuntaan.

----------


## Alpertti

poistin vahinkossa viestin.
taitaa olla rattaat vaihtokunnossa jos vertaa alin eli käytetyin vrt ylin eli käyttämättömin?
Ei taida Oulun seudulta saaha alle 35e moisia, eli Bikesteristä pitänee tilata?
Tein muuten semmosen kokeen että ruuvasin sitä takaruuvia takavaihtajasta, eli alin rissa menee alemmas ja rissat kauemmaksi pakasta niin sillon ei pasahtanu niin helposti tyhjää..

----------


## TERU

Erittäin vaihtokuntoiset, kun piikit alkaa olla terävät, niin hammasväli on venynyt niin paljon ettei uusi ketju pelaa.
Hintavia ovat osat meikäkaupoissa. Rissat säädetään sillä b-ruuvilla lähelle pakan suurinta, kun hommat on kunnossa. Eiköhän se siitä.

----------


## Alpertti

Kiitoksia. En vissiin tarvi muuta työkalua ku kuuskolon ja ilmeisesti sen kammen ulosvetäjän? Samalla saa linkittää jos joku tietää mielellään suomenkielisiä ohjeita taikka ketjua missä asiaa käsitellään  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## TERU

Tuota onko tuo nelikanttikeskiö? Tässä jotain ohjetta
https://fi.m.wikibooks.org/wiki/Polk..._ja_eturattaat

----------


## Kiiski Vastaranta

Millaisellakohan tarkkuudella kannattaa odottaa vastarihdatun takakiekon  olevan keskellä?  Pyörä katollaan ja takahaarukan alaputken päältä  viivoittimella mitattuna on yhdellä puolella ~11-12mm ja toisella  puolella ~6-7mm tilaa kehän ja putken välillä. Ei nyt tietenkään  absoluuttisen tarkka menetelmä, mutta vahvasti kuitenkin tukee  silmämääräisellä tarkastelulla saatua vaikutelmaa siitä, että toisella  puolella on selkeästi isompi rako. Pikalinkkua availtu ja suljettu ihan  tarpeeksi. 

Pohjustuksena todettakoon, että lenkiltä palatessani  rupesi ajoittain kuulumaan melko veikeää ääntä, joka myöhemmin  osoittautui renkaan sisälle tipahtaneeksi nippeliksi. Pinnassa oli  edelleen kierteetkin tallella, joten en edes ole enää ihan varma, että  poikkesiko se, vai onko se vaan jotenkin päässyt niin löysäksi, että  nippeli tipahti omia aikojaan? No, XXL:stä hankittu pyörä, joten jostain  syystä tuntui luontevalta vain kiikuttaa kiekko sinne heidän murheikseen. Ilmeisesti vastoin alkuperäistä - ehkä hieman lapsellista ja naaiviakin  - olettamustani vika on oletusarvoisesti aina käyttäjässä ja maksuhommia oli tiedossa, vaikka ajattelin, että ajallaan heidän ehtojensa mukaisesti huollatetussa pyörässä tämmöiset asiat saattaisivat ehkä jopa hoitua ilman lompakon availua. Tänään noudin sen ja  rupesin roplaamaan takeltelevaa takavaihtajaa, jolloin löi silmille tuo  rakonen. Häiritsee.

----------


## TERU

Keskellä ne pitää olla, muuten pyörä kulkee kuin ajokoira, renkaat eivät ole peräkkäin, ainakin kun itse kasaa kiekkoja. Uudelleen vaan liikkeeseen, vaikka ei ole iso homma, jos nippeliavain käsillä.

----------


## Krabba

> Millaisellakohan tarkkuudella kannattaa odottaa vastarihdatun takakiekon  olevan keskellä?  Pyörä katollaan ja takahaarukan alaputken päältä  viivoittimella mitattuna on yhdellä puolella ~11-12mm ja toisella  puolella ~6-7mm tilaa kehän ja putken välillä. Ei nyt tietenkään  absoluuttisen tarkka menetelmä, mutta vahvasti kuitenkin tukee  silmämääräisellä tarkastelulla saatua vaikutelmaa siitä, että toisella  puolella on selkeästi isompi rako. Pikalinkkua availtu ja suljettu ihan  tarpeeksi. 
> 
> Pohjustuksena todettakoon, että lenkiltä palatessani  rupesi ajoittain kuulumaan melko veikeää ääntä, joka myöhemmin  osoittautui renkaan sisälle tipahtaneeksi nippeliksi. Pinnassa oli  edelleen kierteetkin tallella, joten en edes ole enää ihan varma, että  poikkesiko se, vai onko se vaan jotenkin päässyt niin löysäksi, että  nippeli tipahti omia aikojaan? No, XXL:stä hankittu pyörä, joten jostain  syystä tuntui luontevalta vain kiikuttaa kiekko sinne heidän murheikseen. Ilmeisesti vastoin alkuperäistä - ehkä hieman lapsellista ja naaiviakin  - olettamustani vika on oletusarvoisesti aina käyttäjässä ja maksuhommia oli tiedossa, vaikka ajattelin, että ajallaan heidän ehtojensa mukaisesti huollatetussa pyörässä tämmöiset asiat saattaisivat ehkä jopa hoitua ilman lompakon availua. Tänään noudin sen ja  rupesin roplaamaan takeltelevaa takavaihtajaa, jolloin löi silmille tuo  rakonen. Häiritsee.



Tuli mieleen, että onko nää haarukan putket molemmin puolin symmetriset?

Lähetetty minun E5823 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## oppes

> Millaisellakohan tarkkuudella kannattaa odottaa vastarihdatun takakiekon  olevan keskellä?  Pyörä katollaan ja takahaarukan alaputken päältä  viivoittimella mitattuna on yhdellä puolella ~11-12mm ja toisella  puolella ~6-7mm tilaa kehän ja putken välillä. Ei nyt tietenkään  absoluuttisen tarkka menetelmä, mutta vahvasti kuitenkin tukee  silmämääräisellä tarkastelulla saatua vaikutelmaa siitä, että toisella  puolella on selkeästi isompi rako. Pikalinkkua availtu ja suljettu ihan  tarpeeksi. 
> 
> Pohjustuksena todettakoon, että lenkiltä palatessani  rupesi ajoittain kuulumaan melko veikeää ääntä, joka myöhemmin  osoittautui renkaan sisälle tipahtaneeksi nippeliksi. Pinnassa oli  edelleen kierteetkin tallella, joten en edes ole enää ihan varma, että  poikkesiko se, vai onko se vaan jotenkin päässyt niin löysäksi, että  nippeli tipahti omia aikojaan? No, XXL:stä hankittu pyörä, joten jostain  syystä tuntui luontevalta vain kiikuttaa kiekko sinne heidän murheikseen. Ilmeisesti vastoin alkuperäistä - ehkä hieman lapsellista ja naaiviakin  - olettamustani vika on oletusarvoisesti aina käyttäjässä ja maksuhommia oli tiedossa, vaikka ajattelin, että ajallaan heidän ehtojensa mukaisesti huollatetussa pyörässä tämmöiset asiat saattaisivat ehkä jopa hoitua ilman lompakon availua. Tänään noudin sen ja  rupesin roplaamaan takeltelevaa takavaihtajaa, jolloin löi silmille tuo  rakonen. Häiritsee.



Vahvistaa näkemystäni XXL:n huollosta. Sinne en enää (ilmaiseksikaan) vie pyörää (vaikka sieltä hankittu). Kyllähän ensihuollossa kiekot käydään läpi niin, jotta nippelit eivät irtoile. Minulla ei saatu edes kiekkoa suoraksi. Käynti "luotto kiekon-rakentajan" puheilla hoiti ongelman puolessa tunnissa. Mitä tulee kiekon sikjaintiin sivusuunnassa, niin keskellähän sen pitää olla. Jos on epäilys siitä, että runko on epäsymmetrinen aiehuttaen eron, kannattaa koettaa pitkällä lankulla / rimalla ovatko kiekot yhdensuuntaiset.

----------


## Kiiski Vastaranta

> Keskellä ne pitää olla, muuten pyörä kulkee kuin ajokoira, renkaat eivät ole peräkkäin, ainakin kun itse kasaa kiekkoja. Uudelleen vaan liikkeeseen, vaikka ei ole iso homma, jos nippeliavain käsillä.



Meinasinkin, että olisin vain käynyt metsästämässä nippeliavaimen ja varttikierroksin lähtenyt säätämään itsekseni, mutta päädyin kuitenkin viemään XXL:ään, kun kerran olin jo siitä maksanut. Huoltojantteri tuumasi kanssa, että se on sen millin tai parin säädön tarpeessa ja rupesi säätämään samantien. Nyt näyttäisi olevan asiallisesti keskellä.





> Tuli mieleen, että onko nää haarukan putket molemmin puolin symmetriset?







> Mitä tulee kiekon sikjaintiin sivusuunnassa, niin keskellähän sen pitää olla. Jos on epäilys siitä, että runko on epäsymmetrinen aiehuttaen eron, kannattaa koettaa pitkällä lankulla / rimalla ovatko kiekot yhdensuuntaiset.



Mitään sopivanmittaista rimaa ei sattunut löytymään, mutta kokeilin tuolla "lanka ja viivoitin" -menetelmällä tutkiskella, niin millin tai aivan korkeintaan kahden eron sain langan ja satulaputken välistä etäisyyttä mitatessa kummaltakin puolelta. Mennee hashtag "toleranssit", vaiko?

Kiitoksia kaikille konsultaatiosta. Siinä Kalevan XXL:n portaiden alapäässä on Hesburger, joten nyt lienee sopiva aika lähteä koittamaan ihan käytännön tasolla, että kulkeeko pyörä hyvin.

----------


## TERU

Maukas loppu tarinalla, renkaat kulkevat riittävän suoraan peräkkäin kun ovat keskellä haarukoitaan ja siis kun runko ynnä haarukatkin ovat vielä suorat.☺

----------


## Greycap

Mahtaakohan tuolla Shimanon ns. tavallisella takavaihtajamallilla olla jotain etuja Shadow-versioihin? Rupesi vaan ihmetyttämään kun katselin crossarin takavaihtajaa joka on tuollainen julmettu murikka verrattuna maasturin vastaavaan, luulisi että pakko siinä on olla jotain parempaa koska miksi muuten tehtäisiin muuta kuin yhtä tyylisuuntaa.

----------


## TERU

Jos tuo murikka on maantiepuolen vaihtajia, niin se on vaan muotoililtaan ja tyyliltään vähän vanhempi, klassisempi, ulottumat vähän suurempia, mutta ei se sisuksiltaan järeä ole, vaijerin kulku erilainen, jotain muutakin...kehittelevät noita...tiedä vaikka paranee kun uusivat.

----------


## Alpertti

> Tuota onko tuo nelikanttikeskiö? Tässä jotain ohjetta
> https://fi.m.wikibooks.org/wiki/Polk..._ja_eturattaat



Tuosta en osaa sanoa, tietäskö joku tämän perusteella? Tämmönen siis kyseessä ja tilasin samanlaisen. Tietäs että hakeeko sen työkalun, pitää netistä katella videoita. Löytyy varmaan jostain täältäki vaan jos joku tietää suomenkielisiä ohjeita tai videoita niin kiitokset jo etukäteen  :Hymy: 
https://www.bikester.fi/shimano-altu...ea-404638.html

edit. tuossa kuvauksessa luki että nelikulmainen eli nelikanttikeskiö? Eli semmonen mihin sen kammen ulosvetäjän tarvii. Onko tässä oikia video semmoselle kammelle? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cPQyQnNdews

----------


## TERU

Tulevat kammet, työkalu ja työmenetelmät täsmäävät, videossa oli toinen akselityyppi vaan.
Vielä käytännön ohje, kun olet kiristänyt jonkin verran, kopsauta kampeen jollakin, niin irtoaa herkemmin, ei tarvi käyttää ylivoimaa, joskus nimittäin kammen kierteet korkkaa, sen verran pehmeätä alumiinia ovat.

----------


## Pexxi

Onko näitä jarruja erilaisia kun olen kuvitellut että adapterilla säädetään sitten jarrulevylle sopiviksi? Tässä PM40.

https://www.canyon.com/fi/accessorie...=3423#id=62764

----------


## 1972

Sain levyjarruun öljyä huollon yhteydessä  :Vihainen: . Onko kokemusta riittääkö palojen vaihto vai pitääkö myös levyt vaihtaa? Olen putsannut levyt ja palat MuccOffin Disc Brake-cleanerilla ilman suurta vaikutusta.

----------


## Iglumies

Ei ne levyt öljyä ime, palat kyllä.

----------


## Moska

> Sain levyjarruun öljyä huollon yhteydessä . Onko kokemusta riittääkö palojen vaihto vai pitääkö myös levyt vaihtaa? Olen putsannut levyt ja palat MuccOffin Disc Brake-cleanerilla ilman suurta vaikutusta.



Voi koittaa lämmittää, omat puhdistin masterin liekissä ja tuli hyvä

----------


## LJTP

Miten ylös satulan uskaltaa nostaa? Eli kuinka paljon satulaputkea pitäisi vähintään olla rungon sisässä? Onko jotain yleistä suositusta? Runko 80 -luvun teräksinen maantie. Satulaputki alumiinia 26.6mm.

----------


## oppes

> Voi koittaa lämmittää, omat puhdistin masterin liekissä ja tuli hyvä



Kunnon puhdistus jollain "Bräkleenillä" ja Moskan mainitsemalla lämmityksellä (ite en oo koskaan koettanut, mutta ei oo tarvinnutkaan) ja muutaman kympin ajo reiluilla jarrutuksilla kyllä elvyttää jarrut. Itellä sama tilanne ollut vaikka kuinka monta kertaa ja aina nuo jarrut on elpyneet pelkällä puhdistuksella ja kunnon lenkillä / agressiivisilla jarrutuksilla.

----------


## H. Moilanen

> Miten ylös satulan uskaltaa nostaa? Eli kuinka paljon satulaputkea pitäisi vähintään olla rungon sisässä? Onko jotain yleistä suositusta? Runko 80 -luvun teräksinen maantie. Satulaputki alumiinia 26.6mm.



Tolpassa on yleensä se "minimun insertion" merkki noin 10 cm kohdalla.

----------


## Alpertti

> Tulevat kammet, työkalu ja työmenetelmät täsmäävät, videossa oli toinen akselityyppi vaan.
> Vielä käytännön ohje, kun olet kiristänyt jonkin verran, kopsauta kampeen jollakin, niin irtoaa herkemmin, ei tarvi käyttää ylivoimaa, joskus nimittäin kammen kierteet korkkaa, sen verran pehmeätä alumiinia ovat.



jeps, kiitokset. Saattaskohan joku minua paremmin enklantia taitava kahtoa tästä linkistä että mikä ois osuva opetusvideo nelikanttikeskiölle  :Hymy: 

https://www.bikester.fi/shimano-altu...ea-404638.html

http://www.parktool.com/blog/repair-...&area%5B%5D=51

----------


## H. Moilanen

^Tämä video käsittelee nelikanttikeskiön irroitusta ja asennusta.

----------


## Alpertti

> ^Tämä video käsittelee nelikanttikeskiön irroitusta ja asennusta.



Suurkiitokset!  :Hymy: 

Häiriköin vielä sen verran että tämä lienee oikia työkalu? http://www.biltema.fi/fi/Vapaa-aika/...in-2000038271/

----------


## TERU

Tuo on oikea työkalu kampien irroittamiseen ja samassa kuvassa oikealla ylhäällä keskiökasetin irroitus ja kiinnitystyökalu. Samanlaiset saa myös Motonetista, jossa osa pyörätyökaluista on parempilaatuisia kuin biltsussa. Molemmilla harrastelija pärjää.

----------


## LJTP

> Tolpassa on yleensä se "minimun insertion" merkki noin 10 cm kohdalla.



En kelpuuta vastausta. Kysytäämpäs näin päin: Jos tolpassa on yleensä se "minimun insertion" merkki noin 10 cm kohdalla ja nostan sen niin ylös, että vain 5 cm tai jopa vähemmän on rungon sisällä niin mitä siitä sitten seuraa?

----------


## hartsu

> En kelpuuta vastausta. Kysytäämpäs näin päin: Jos tolpassa on yleensä se "minimun insertion" merkki noin 10 cm kohdalla ja nostan sen niin ylös, että vain 5 cm tai jopa vähemmän on rungon sisällä niin mitä siitä sitten seuraa?



Hyvällä tuurilla vain runko hajoaa, mutta kannattaa varautua myös hammasremonttiin.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Saattaa olla tyhmä kysymys ja googlestakin helposti löydettävissä oleva tieto, mutta hyödynnetään nyt tätä ketjua ja kysytään, että onko Sram PG-1130 11-speed 11-42 pakka yhteensopiva shimanon 11spd road vapaarattaan kanssa ?

----------


## H. Moilanen

> Saattaa olla tyhmä kysymys ja googlestakin helposti löydettävissä oleva tieto, mutta hyödynnetään nyt tätä ketjua ja kysytään, että onko Sram PG-1130 11-speed 11-42 pakka yhteensopiva shimanon 11spd road vapaarattaan kanssa ?



Sramin sivuilta lainattua: 
Compatible with non XD™ driver body
Eli kyllä on.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Sramin sivuilta lainattua: 
> Compatible with non XD™ driver body
> Eli kyllä on.



Kuten oletin, niin aika helpolla olisi päässyt itsekin selvittämällä, mutta tätä vartenhan tämä ketju on  :Leveä hymy:  Kiitos

----------


## noniinno

Toimiiko campan 10-pakka, jos muu voimansiirto on 10-shimanoa?

----------


## H. Moilanen

^Toimii, mutta rattaiden keskinäisen etäisyyden eroista johtuen pienemmälle vaihtaminen ei välttämättä tyydytä kaikkia

https://cyclingtips.com/2014/10/mixi...d-what-doesnt/

"For 10-speed users, there is also reasonable compatibility between Shimano/SRAM and Campagnolo. While the chains are almost identical in width (Shimano’s chain is 5.88mm versus Campy’s 5.90mm), Campagnolo employs variable spacing that leads to some extra chain noise and lazy upshifts that is more obvious than that seen for 11-speed transmissions. Regardless, the compatibility is more than adequate in an emergency, but the mix is unlikely to satisfy all users."

----------


## Johnson

Mikähän tuossa 200km ajetussa spessun fusessani piettää ääntä? Kaikki on kiritty ja rasvattu mutta ei hiljene... Meteli kuuluu vain kun pyörä ajettu ns. lämpimäksi elikkä aina noin 5km jälkeen. Pyöräliikkeessäki tuota käytin ja seuraava tuumasivat: "Kammesta laakeriholkki väärinpäin. Kammet käytetty irti ja kasattu oikein". Tosin ääni ei tuostakaan kummentunu. Alkaa olemaan jo niin kova ääni että mummot säikkyy poluilta jo kaukaa

https://youtu.be/u11N68OBx4U

----------


## Iglumies

Uudet laakerit auttaa.

----------


## TERU

Pikkupojat olis ihastuksissan äänestä, ei tarttis laittaa pyörään pyykipojalla räpättiä.

Auki vaan uudelleen, jotainhan tuolla sisuksissa on, kun on uusi pyörä takuu vastaa vaivoista. Hyvin kevyesti näyttää pyörivän, voi olla ääni ainoa harmi.

----------


## Johnson

Cyclestoresta tilattu joten perävalotakuu... Pistin viestiä ja tuon videon niin vastaus oli: "unfortunately a creak is not a warrantable item, more of a preventative maintenance issue."

Eikai tuo auta kun pukata takaisin huoltoon

----------


## Malamuutti

Nykyinen takanapa 130 mm, alumiinirunko, dropouttien väli kiristämättä karvan verran alle 135 mm - sopiiko 135 mm napa tuohon runkoon vai meneekö köykämiinimateriaalin vuoksi vaarallisen puolelle?

----------


## TERU

Suosittelen kaventamaan, 132,5  mm vois jo mennä mukavasti. Navoissa on monestikin täyttöpalikka, jonka voi vaihtaa tai poistaa kokonaan. On siinä vähän askartelua, mutta kiekko asettuu jatkossa helpommin ja turvallisemmin haarukkaan.

----------


## Malamuutti

Kiitos vastauksesta. Tässä nyt selvittelen eri vaihtoehtoja, kun ei oikein tunnu löytyvän haluamaani kiekkoa 130 mm maantienavalla.

----------


## henripit

Ajattelin laittaa pyörääni (Grand Canyon CF SL) hissitolpan. Sille ei kuitenkaan löydy valmista läpivientiä satulaputkessa tai keskiön suunnalla. Minkälainen homma läpiviennin tekeminen hiilikuituun on tai saako sellaista edes itse tehdä?

Edit: Keskin etupuolella on yksi läpivienti, josta tulee ulos takajarruvaijeri. Läpivientimuovia ei kuitenkaan saanut irti, koska se oli sisäpuolelta kiinni takavaihtajan vaijerissa, joka jatkoi matkaansa putken sisällä. Siinä ei oikein ollut tilaa ylimääräiselle vaijerille.

----------


## H. Moilanen

Onhan noita läpivientejä tehty hyvällä poranterällä - ulkomaan foorumeilta löytyy onnistumistarinoita asiasta. Juttujen perusteella reiän tekeminen ja sijainnin valitseminen on tehty täydellisen tietämättömyyden tuomalla varmuudella. Lopputulos saattaa olla hyvä ja kestävä tai seuraavalla lenkillä hajonnut runko.

Itse valkkaisin hissitolpan ulkoisella letkulla muovirungon rei'ittämisen sijaan.

----------


## Needleman

Mitä eroa 12-25 ja 12-25T rataspakoilla? Eli mitä T tarkoittaa?

----------


## CamoN

> Mitä eroa 12-25 ja 12-25T rataspakoilla? Eli mitä T tarkoittaa?



T = Teeth. Tai ainakin luulen noin. Eli ero ainostaan merkintätavassa. Yleisesti vakiintuneena tapana on merkitä eturattaan hammasmäärä T-lisäkkeellä ja takapakan hammasjako sellaisenaan.

----------


## Needleman

*SHIMANO DURA ACE CS-9000 CASSETTE 11S 12-25T**SHIMANO DURA ACE CS-9000 CASSETTE 11S 12-25*kummatkin pakat myynnissä canyonin ale myynnissä samaan hintaan.

----------


## CamoN

Noilla on jo ihan käytännön ero. 11-25:ssä pienin ratas on 11 hampainen, 12-25:ssä pienin ratas on 12 hampainen.

----------


## Needleman

https://www.canyon.com/fi/accessorie...ory=T185#open=

Hups, olinkin kopioinut väärän pakan otsikon. Yllä olevassa linkissä pakkoja T:llä ja ilman myynnissä

----------


## aaretti

Nopea kysymys jarrujen kitinästä. Felt 85x ja jarruina tektro mirat. Tuntuvat kitisevän tosi paljon. Vanha kokemus huonosta hybridistä ja jostain halvoista nestejarruista, jotka toimivat melko huonosti, mutta eivät pitäneet ääntä muuta kuin märällä kelillä. Onko tämä ihan normaalia? pyörä on ihan uusi ja ensihuollonkin käynyt jo. Siinä pitäisi tarkastaa jarrut kyllä.

----------


## oppes

Kaikki ne huutaa. Eri jarrut eri tilanteissa. Toiset kaikissa.

----------


## Weston

Vaihdoin eilen 24-38 eturattaat 24-32:ksi. Takana 10-pakka. Ennen meni maastossa iso ratas usein liian pitkäksi, mutta nyt se on käyttökelpoinen. Huiput tippui noin neljäänkymppiin. Mitä häviän nyt verrattuna 1x10 joka alunperin oli mielessä? Deoren kammet ja SLX 32t ratas.

----------


## Irocci

Painossa häviät mutta mahdollisuuksissa voitat.
Loput riippuu ihan ajopaikoista ja kuskista.

----------


## Jonttu

Moi!

Mulla on maastofillarissa sram gxp kampisetti 2x10 vaihteistolla, isompi 34t eturatas on aika kulunut, mutta pienimpi tosi hyvä vielä. Voinko vaihtaa vain ton 34t rattaan ja mitä pitää ottaa huomioon uutta tilatessa? meneekö esim Race Facen wide narrow 34t heittämällä tilalle, kunhan on sama pulttijako (104mm)?

----------


## Iglumies

Menee, mutta etuvaihtajaa ei pysty käyttämään n/w rattaan kanssa.

----------


## Jonttu

ok, minkälainen ratas siihen sit pitäs olla et etuvaihtaja toimis?

----------


## Iglumies

2x10 vaihteistolle tarkoitettu Sram/Truvativ ratas, muunmerkkiset rampilliset ei välttämättä sovi ilman viilausta.
Todennäköisesti myös ketju ja takapakka on vaihtokunnossa, jos eturatas on kulunut loppuun.
Tässätapauksessa vahva suositus 1x10 muutokseen ja siihen löytyy ohjeet foorumilta.

----------


## Jonttu

ok, kiitos vastauksesta!

----------


## Munarello

Woi bergele! Mistähän lähtisi kyselemään uutta vaihtajan korvaketta Bianchi Via Nirone Seiskaan?

Edit: Google tiesi kertoa ne kotimaan puljut, joilla on edustusta. Pitää varmaan mennä huomenna paikalliseen Sportiaan katsomaan, kuinka myyjä pyörittelee silmiään samalla kun kysyy "että siis minkä sinä tarvitset"...  :Hymy:

----------


## TERU

Numero 38 on vm. 2011 Nironessa, yksi tuollainen tuli omasta lähihuollosta, meni kylläkin aikaa kun tilasivat jostain, yhdessä malliin vertaillen katseltiin paksusta bumaskasta. SUP Tampere vois panna postiinkin.

----------


## Munarello

Okei, SUPia pähkäilin itsekin. Pitänee varmaan kilauttaa huomenna ja kysyä.

Edit: Ainakin Bike24.de:sta löytyy sopivan näköinen: https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...=1000,2,99,101

----------


## hiilikuitumies

Terve! Tuli sellainen tenkkapoo, että etuvaihtajan vipu jää välillä liikkumaan tyhjää isommalle rattaalle yrittäessä. Siis pienimmällä ja keskimmäisellä rattaalla saa painaa vipua, mutta se ei kiristä vaijeria, vaan vipu liikkuu vastuksetta. Huomasin, että se ehkä johtuu siitä, että vipu ei palauta välillä täysin. Jos vetää itse vipua takaisinpäin, niin sen jälkeen se tuntuisi ottavan taas ja vaihde vaihtuu normaalisti. Näin ainakin alustavasti. Vika ei ilmene jatkuvasti, mutta aiempaa useammin.

En ole aukaissut vielä tuota, mutta olen tekemässä tilausta pyöränosista nettikaupasta, joten ajattelin kysäistä, kannattaako laittaa uusi vaihtajan liipasin saman tien tulemaan? Vai olisiko tuolla esim. jonkinlainen jousi löystynyt niin, että sen pystyisi korjaamaan itse? Vai onko jotain muoviosaa siellä kulunut niin, että sille ei voi mitään itse? Räjäytyskuvasta en itse mitään jousia erota. Vaihtaja on SLX SL-M670 (2/3).

----------


## TERU

Vaijeri saattaa olla turhan kireällä. Otappa säätö uusiksi, pienin vaihde päälle ja vaihtajan alarajoittimella (L) häkin sisempi aisa niin lähelle ketjua ettei se liioin satu ketjuun, tässä vaijerista vain löysät pois kireys, tämä on hyvä lähtökohta. Vaijerilla tarvitsee säätää vain kahta isompaa ratasta. 
Kun vaihtaja on oikein suunnattu ja oikealla korkeudella sekä ylärajoitin siten ettei pääse yli nakkaamaan, niin pitäis tuon toimia. Vipua ei pidä aukaista eikä se helposti rikkoudu. Katso myös vaijerin oikea kulku ja voitele tarvittaessa sitä ja vaihtajan niveliä.

----------


## SSGT-92

Kuis vanha vipu kyseessä,oletko voidellut sitä ? Siellä saattaa olla kuivahtaneet vassut jotka jumii niitä pieniä osia siel sisällä.
 Älä avaa ensteks,vaan niis vivun rei`ist koitat sinne sisälle suihkuttaa vaik ptf2;ta ja sit liksuttelet niitä vipuja ees taas.
Saattaa voitelemalla lähtee pelittämään uuvestaan ...

----------


## H. Moilanen

Mitään varaosia vivun sisää ei saa, eli jos ei säätämällä ja öljyämällä lähde toimimaan, on uuden ostaminen seuraava toimenpide.

----------


## Zorbuli

Pyöränä Bianchi impulso Ultegra/105 osilla. Kokeilin eräässä liikkeessä ultegran v-jarruja ja hämmästyin kuinka kevyesti jarrut toimivat. Pyörässä on alkuperäiset Reparto Corse jarrut jotka ovat aika jäykän oloiset ja jarru kahvoja saa puristaa aika kovaa että jarrut toimivat tehokkaasti. Johtuukohan tuon tyyppinen v-jarrujen jäykkyys jarrulängistä vai jostain muusta. Muuten jarrut kyllä toimivat hyvin. Pyörässä on Ultegran kahvat valmiina. Jarrujen jäykkyys aiheuttaa sen että tuntuma jarruihin on vähän hukassa kun vähäiseenkin jarrutukseen joutuu kahvaa puristamaan tarpeettoman paljon. Tämä ongelma ollut siis alusta asti, nyt pyörällä ajettu reilu 3000km.

----------


## hiilikuitumies

> Vaijeri saattaa olla turhan kireällä.



Se ei ole mahdollista, koska vaihtaja on täsmälleen oikein säädetty (osaan tehdä sen erittäin hyvin) ja jo  aikoja sitten, kun taas ongelma on alkanut hetki sitten. Vaijerikaan ei  voi itsestään ainakaan kiristyä.





> Kuis  vanha vipu kyseessä,oletko voidellut sitä ? Siellä saattaa olla  kuivahtaneet vassut jotka jumii niitä pieniä osia siel sisällä.
>  Älä avaa ensteks,vaan niis vivun rei`ist koitat sinne sisälle suihkuttaa vaik ptf2;ta ja sit liksuttelet niitä vipuja ees taas.
> Saattaa voitelemalla lähtee pelittämään uuvestaan ...



Vipu on pari tai kolme vuotta vanha. En ole huoltanut sitä mitenkään. Kiitos vinkistä. Kokeilen laittaa sinne jotain liukastetta. Ehkä voisin kokeilla, voiko sitä jotenkin puhdistaakin, jos siellä olisi vaikka hiekanjyvänen.





> Mitään varaosia vivun sisää ei saa, eli jos ei säätämällä ja öljyämällä lähde toimimaan, on uuden ostaminen seuraava toimenpide.



Hieman pelkäsinkin katsoessani räjäytyskuvaa, että ei sitä selvästikään ole tarkoitettu näprättäväksi. Ehkä minun on parempi kuitenkin ottaa uusi vipu jo varmuudeksi varastoon. Voihan sen vaihtaa joskus myöhemminkin, vaikka tämä ongelma menisikin muuten ohi.

Sellainen tuli mieleeni, että liekö on sattumaa, että tämä ilmeni sen jälkeen, kun tankohässäkkä roikkui vaijereiden varassa keulaa vaihtaessani. Ei kertaakaan ennen. Jos tämä oli lyhin piuha, niin se saattoi olla pelkästään tämän varassa. Olisiko sieltä voinut jotain kuitenkin hajota, koska muoviahan ne sisukset muistaakseni näissä vain ovat?

----------


## H. Moilanen

> Pyöränä Bianchi impulso Ultegra/105 osilla. Kokeilin eräässä liikkeessä ultegran v-jarruja ja hämmästyin kuinka kevyesti jarrut toimivat. Pyörässä on alkuperäiset Reparto Corse jarrut jotka ovat aika jäykän oloiset ja jarru kahvoja saa puristaa aika kovaa että jarrut toimivat tehokkaasti. Johtuukohan tuon tyyppinen v-jarrujen jäykkyys jarrulängistä vai jostain muusta. Muuten jarrut kyllä toimivat hyvin. Pyörässä on Ultegran kahvat valmiina. Jarrujen jäykkyys aiheuttaa sen että tuntuma jarruihin on vähän hukassa kun vähäiseenkin jarrutukseen joutuu kahvaa puristamaan tarpeettoman paljon. Tämä ongelma ollut siis alusta asti, nyt pyörällä ajettu reilu 3000km.



Vaijerit kuorineen vaihtoon. Todennäköisesti syypää löytyy sieltä. Kun vaijerit ovat irti, voi helposti kokeilla liikkuuko länki kevyesti.

----------


## Munarello

Näin spekulatiivisella tasolla pohdin, että huomaisinko eroa jarruissa jos vaihtaisin oman Piankini Reparto Corset esim Shimanon satavitosiin? Semmoiset saisi esim verkkokaupoista noin 70e hintaan, mutta ei taida olla vaivan arvoista...

----------


## Zorbuli

Kertokaapas mitä eroa noilla mtb pyörien erilaisilla stongilla on. Itsellä on Cubessa alkuperäinen Cuben ns. Flat stonga eli lähestulkoon suora ja avopuolisen Cubessa on Cuben oma RTB stonga jossa on siis hieman droppia alaspäin keskellä stongaa. Mitä näillä on käytännössä eroa ajossa eli mitä tuolla dropilla haetaan jne. Tietää vain jos joskus vaihtaa stongaa että tietää mitä ostaa, jos haluaisi kokeilla jotain muutakuin tuota suoraa tankoa.

----------


## H. Moilanen

^Ettei se tanko ole asennettu väärin päin? Droppi pitäis olla varmaan risee, kuten kuvassa:
https://www.cube.eu/en/equipment/bik...0-x-15-mm-x-9/

Mutta tangon muodolla muutetaan ohjaamon geometriaa. Korkeuden muutoksen voi tehdä myös muuttamalla stemmin kulmaa.

----------


## Zorbuli

Pyörissä on siis erilaiset stongat. Sen tiedän kun mallimerkinnät on erilaiset. Ja kyllä tanko ihan oikein siinä on. Ajattelin vain onko tuolla joku suurikin vaikutus ajotuntumaan yms. Minulla siis on tämä LTD PRO pyörässä CUBE Rise Trail Bar, 700mm ja avopuolisolla LTD SL mallissa CUBE Flat Race Bar, 720mm. Tämä jäljempänä olevassa on siis droppia paljon enemmän. Mutta jos ei niillä ole isoja vaikutuksia ajotuntumaan niin mennään nykyisellä. Pyörä muuten on sopiva eikä ajoasennossa mitään vikaa ole.

----------


## Zorbuli

> Pyörissä on siis erilaiset stongat. Sen tiedän kun mallimerkinnät on erilaiset. Ja kyllä tanko ihan oikein siinä on. Ajattelin vain onko tuolla joku suurikin vaikutus ajotuntumaan yms. Minulla siis on tämä LTD PRO pyörässä CUBE Rise Trail Bar, 700mm ja avopuolisolla LTD SL mallissa CUBE Flat Race Bar, 720mm. Tämä jäljempänä olevassa on siis droppia paljon enemmän. Mutta jos ei niillä ole isoja vaikutuksia ajotuntumaan niin mennään nykyisellä. Pyörä muuten on sopiva eikä ajoasennossa mitään vikaa ole.



Eipä sitten pidäkään paikkaansa nuo pyörien speksit cuben sivuilla, koska nyt kun noita eri malleja katsoo niin minulla on Flat tanko kuten jo aiemmin sanoin ja toisessa on rise trail ihan selkeästi. Omaa silmää tuo rise trail tanko miellyttäisi enemmän. Liekö isoa vaikutusta ajoon jos sellaisen vaihtaisi tilalle.

----------


## H. Moilanen

> Pyörä muuten on sopiva eikä ajoasennossa mitään vikaa ole.



Jos ei se oo rikki, niin miks pitää korjata?

Tangon vaihtaminen saattaa aiheuttaa yllättävää säätötarvetta satulan kulmaan ja tämä puolestaan saattaa vaikuttaa polkemiseen. Tai sitten se ei vaikuta mitään, etkä edes huomaa ajoasennosta tangon vaihtuneen. Tai sitten jotakin tältä väliltä.

----------


## Slwrider15

Vettä vanteen sisällä... Sattuneesta syystä kuluvana kesänä jokunen lenkki sateessa ajettu, sillä seurauksella, että vanteen sisällä vettä. Hitaasti vannetta pyöräyttäessä kuuluu vanteesta pieni "lotina".
Onko miten yleistä? Ja saako vettä pois muuten kuin kumit ja vannenauha irti?

----------


## Gibsy

Onko ok laittaa prikka vaihtajan ja korvakkeen väliin, että saisi häkin siirtymään riittävästi ulos, kun ruuvia vääntämällä ei tunnu siirtyvän tarpeeksi?

----------


## H. Moilanen

> Onko miten yleistä? Ja saako vettä pois muuten kuin kumit ja vannenauha irti?



Pinnan ja nippelin reikä saattaa vuotaa kun sitä ei millään ole tiivistettykään. Kumin irroittaminen on ainoa järkevä konsti saada vesi pois.





> Onko ok laittaa prikka vaihtajan ja korvakkeen väliin, että saisi häkin siirtymään riittävästi ulos, kun ruuvia vääntämällä ei tunnu siirtyvän tarpeeksi?



Ei. Jotain on pielessä jos pitää prikkojen kanssa viritellä, esim. vaihtajan korvake. Vai yritätkö rakentaa jotakin täysin spesiaalia?

----------


## Gibsy

> Ei. Jotain on pielessä jos pitää prikkojen kanssa viritellä, esim. vaihtajan korvake. Vai yritätkö rakentaa jotakin täysin spesiaalia?



Mikä on sitten pielessä? Korvakkeen pitäis olla suora kun on uusi, niin kuin on runkokin. Vaihtaja on ottanu vanhassa rungossa hieman hittiä. Mutta sekin pelasi moitteetta vanhassa rungossa, niin kuin pelaa moitteetta uudessakin prikan kanssa.

----------


## H. Moilanen

Kyllähän vaihtajassa, toimivassa siis, liikerata riittää työntämään ketjun pakan ja haarukan väliin, kun rajoitin on täysin auki. Vikakohteitahan ei ole montaa; vaihtaja, korvake, runko.

----------


## nopsako

Mulla on FUNN Fantom kiekot, ja ne tuli ostettua qr9. Nyt oon ruvennu miettimään rungon vaihtoa, ja etenkin 12x142mm akselilla tuntuu olevan kaikki tyylikkäimmät rungot, joten miten ostaa oikeat end capsit? Funn:n sivuilta löytyy räjäytyskuvat, ja niiden mukaan päivitys onnistuu, mutta end capseistä ei ole mitään mittoja eikä noita löydy tuolla tuotekoodilla? Ei kai nyt sentään nämä ole jotain standardi kokoisia? :O Ohjeen mukaan ne pitäis olla: CP16FMR3

http://www.funnmtb.com/upload_file/productsManual/productsManual_594.pdf

----------


## JK-

Toimiiko jarruvaijerin kuori (terässpiraalilla) vaihdevaijerin kuorena (vanhassa sisällä suorat langat)??

Miksi on erilaisia?

Tangon vaihto kesken, vain toista kuorta tarpeeksi tallilla...

----------


## H. Moilanen

> Mulla on FUNN Fantom kiekot, ja ne tuli ostettua qr9. Nyt oon ruvennu miettimään rungon vaihtoa, ja etenkin 12x142mm akselilla tuntuu olevan kaikki tyylikkäimmät rungot, joten miten ostaa oikeat end capsit? Funn:n sivuilta löytyy räjäytyskuvat, ja niiden mukaan päivitys onnistuu, mutta end capseistä ei ole mitään mittoja eikä noita löydy tuolla tuotekoodilla? Ei kai nyt sentään nämä ole jotain standardi kokoisia? :O Ohjeen mukaan ne pitäis olla: CP16FMR3
> 
> http://www.funnmtb.com/upload_file/productsManual/productsManual_594.pdf



Linkkaamassasi katalogissa on myös tuon CP16FMR3:n mitat; viimeinen sivu, oikea alakulma.





> Toimiiko jarruvaijerin kuori (terässpiraalilla) vaihdevaijerin kuorena (vanhassa sisällä suorat langat)??
> 
> Miksi on erilaisia?
> 
> Tangon vaihto kesken, vain toista kuorta tarpeeksi tallilla...



Todennäköisesti ei toimi kunnolla. Jarruvaijerin kuori, rakenteestaan johtuen, painuu kasaan ja tarkoitettu 0,4mm paksummalle vaijerille. Ulkomitassakin pitäisi olla millin ero, jolloin asettuminen kahvan, vaihtajan ja rungon vaijeriholkkeihin on heikkoa.

----------


## nopsako

> Linkkaamassasi katalogissa on myös tuon CP16FMR3:n mitat; viimeinen sivu, oikea alakulma.



Mitkä mitat? että reikä on 12mm ja pituus 142? En löydä end capsien mittoja? Vai missaanko jtn?

----------


## H. Moilanen

> Mitkä mitat? että reikä on 12mm ja pituus 142? En löydä end capsien mittoja? Vai missaanko jtn?



Mitä muita mittoja tarvitset? Tuo kitti sopii Fantom -napaan ja antaa sopivuuden 12x142 akselille.

----------


## nopsako

> Mitä muita mittoja tarvitset? Tuo kitti sopii Fantom -napaan ja antaa sopivuuden 12x142 akselille.



 tuon verran olen itsekin pähkäilly, mutta jos tuota ei saa Funn:lta tilattua, niin hain sitä, että sopiiko dt swiss, tai joku vastaava. Spostia lähti Funn:lle, mutta sivujen kautta ei ainakaan shoppailu onnistu, eikä google auttanut.

----------


## Raikku

Jämä-duunimatka/käyttöpyörään jos tarvitsisi kestävät ketjut niin onko ne wippermanin ruostumattomat päteviä? Tällä hetkellä 7spd mutta kohta kun pitää ylijäämäosia siihen laittaan huollon merkeissä niin sitten 8spd. Katselin vain että että ne stainlekset taitaa kulua nopeasti? Ja kalliitahan ne on, eli olisiko saman valmistajan puolet halvempi nikkelöity järkevämpi.

Nyt kun sataa oikeastaan joka päivä ja duunifillari väkisin sitten sateessa niin nykyinen vanha ketju(10v tms) ei oikein ole tykännyt(voitelun jälkeenkin jäi kivan punaiseksi...) kun eihän sitä koko aikaa rasvaa. Tätä fillaria ei muutenkaan viitsi ropata kuin vain pakkotilanteessa. Mutta hyvä olla fillari jota ei niin pöllitä.

Muissa fillareissa ollut tapana KMC:tä käyttää mutta varmaan vähän turhaa tuollaiseen.

----------


## tiaalto

Onko kenelläkään havaintoa PK-seudun kivijaloissa tämäntapaisesta 15mm -> 9mm QR adapterista vai tilaanko suosiolla?

https://r2-bike.com/RITCHEY-Conversi...-Quick-Release

----------


## Mr_W

Vaikuttaa siltä, että etukiekko saattaisi vaatia pientä rihtausta, eli ei näytä täysin "ojennuksessa olevalta". 

Kannattaako viedä äkkiä huoltoon (itse opettelua ehkä pidemmällä tähteimellä) vai haittaako pikkuvikaisuus ajoa, eli huonontuuko tilanne todennäköisesti ajan kanssa tms. riski?

----------


## H. Moilanen

Pieni vipatus ei meinaa mitään. Vika ei välttämättä edes pahene itsestään - riippuen mistä syystä kiekko ei ole enää suorassa. Jos syypää on esim. auki kiertyvä nippeli, vika pahenee koko ajan. Pahimmillaan tämä aiheuttaa keskeytyksen ja yleensä mahdollisimman hankalan tien taakse.

Jatkoa varten kannattaa opetella itse. Ei ole rakettitiedettä ja pinna-avain ei maksa juuri mitään. Rihtauspukki ei ole välttämättömyys.

----------


## grilli-jaska

iltapäivää

on pyörässä tommonen eturatas sydeemi kun truvativ 44-33-22. alkaa olla aika kuluneet hampaat ja yksi puoliksi poikki.
kun näitä myyydään ni ne on "crankset" missä on ilmeisesti muutakin kuin vain rattaat?  voiko tähän vaihtaa rattaita yksittäin? tai kaikki rattaat muttei muuta sälää mikä kuuluu cranksettii?mistä ulkoimaisesta nettikaupasta kannattais tilata?
pyörällä ikää 4vuotta, onko tässä ajassa tullut joku "korvaava" tuote tilalle?

ja kun tässä nyt kyselyn makuun päästiin niin kuin tarkasti noiden täytyy mennä tuollaisessa suhteessa, siis tässä esim 44-33-22, voisiko olla esim 42,33,20? tai jotain muuta?

----------


## Raikku

Jos pulteilla kiinnitettäviä rattaita niin voi vain ostaa uudet sopivalla hammastuksella kunhan katsot millä pultinväli-mitoituksella ovat. Jos, kuten joissain ihan halpapyörissä yhteen niitattu paketti niin silloin toki ei voi rattaita erikseen vaihtaa. Ei ole pakko olla juuri sama hammasmäärä, mutta muista että välitys muuttuu sen mukaan.

Kampisatsin voi myös hankkia kokonaan uuden, joko kammet/rattaat erikseen tai kampisarjan missä rattaa jo mukana. Pitää tietää millainen keskiö(=kampien kiinnitys) ja minkämittaiset kammet haluaa.

----------


## Kanuuna

Saako xd vaparin vaihdettua kivuttomasti shimanoon ihan vaan tyylillä; xd vapari pois ja shimano napsauttamalla paikalleen ja päätyholkit kiinni? 
Nyt tuli kipeä tarve uusille kiekoille ja crcltä aattelin Heistit tilata. Saatavilla on vain xd:tä ja shimanon vapari löytyy omasta takaa. 
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/m.../rp-prod148949


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## H. Moilanen

^Siltähän tuo näyttäis. Jos 11-systeemi käytössä, niin kumpi on halvempi ostaa: pakka vai vapari?

----------


## Kanuuna

^Vapari tosiaan löytyy takataskusta. Taidampa pistää kiekot tilaukseen. Kiitos. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## minimake

Moi.

Ajatuksissa olisi rakentaa emännälle uusi takakiekko ja enempi vaihteita että polulla ajelu kiinnostaisi tulevaisuudessakin.
Takakiekoksi olisi tyrkyllä seuraavaa:http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/WBOOEELF...-mount-spacing
Sopiiko tuon kaveriksi esim seuraavat palikat:https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...7637/wg_id-391
Tarviiko jotain muuta? esim työkaluja? Jotain muita palikoita?
Ekaa kertaa siis vastaava kasaan...

----------


## Aakoo

^Mihin pyörään olet tuota 11s settiä laittamassa? Mikä siinä nykyisessä takakiekossa on vikana?Edit: katsoinkin itse väärin....

----------


## oppes

Uudessa maantie-rattaassa 2*11 (Shimpan 105). Ketjulinja on selvästi lyhyt ja sitä kautta kulma eturattaalta taakse muodostuu jyrkemmäksi. Onko(han) kuinka normaalia, että pieni eturatas vs pienin takaratas ääntää etuhäkissä? Kun samaan aikaan isoin eturatas vs suurin takaratas pitää myös (hieman vähemmän) ääntä tulkitsen, että ketjun kulma noissa ääriasennoissa vaan on häkille liian suuri?

----------


## H. Moilanen

Etuvaihtajan kahvassa on nk. trimmausta varten pykäliä, eli väliasentoja ääripäiden välillä.

Säätö pitää tietysti olla kunnossa, mutta toistaiseksi kaikki kohtaamani yksilöt on kyllä saatu äänettömiksi.

----------


## Zorbuli

Missä vaiheessa kannattaa yleensä vaihtaa takavaihtajan pikkurattaat, onko olemassa jotain yleispätevää km määrää minkä jälkeen hyvä vaihtaa? Takapakalla ja ketjulla ajettu 3400km ja menossa nyt vaihtoon lähiaikoina.

----------


## JackOja

Sitku ne hampaat on kuluneet tai eivät enää pyöri.

----------


## kianto

Millaiset nippelit rungon ulkopuolisiin vaijerinvetoihin kohtiin jossa vaijeri on paljaana? Ettei vaijeri hakkaa ja rämise runkoa vasten.

----------


## paaton

> Uudessa maantie-rattaassa 2*11 (Shimpan 105). Ketjulinja on selvästi lyhyt ja sitä kautta kulma eturattaalta taakse muodostuu jyrkemmäksi. Onko(han) kuinka normaalia, että pieni eturatas vs pienin takaratas ääntää etuhäkissä? Kun samaan aikaan isoin eturatas vs suurin takaratas pitää myös (hieman vähemmän) ääntä tulkitsen, että ketjun kulma noissa ääriasennoissa vaan on häkille liian suuri?



Trimmi tosiaan toimintaan. Jos vaijeri on liian kireällä, niin trimmi ei toimi. Etuvaihtajan voi myös säätää omien tottumuksien mukaan. Minä en esimerkiksi käytä pikkurattaalla takaa pieniä rattaita, eli sen pään kiinniottaminen ei haittaa mitään.





> Missä vaiheessa kannattaa yleensä vaihtaa takavaihtajan pikkurattaat, onko olemassa jotain yleispätevää km määrää minkä jälkeen hyvä vaihtaa? Takapakalla ja ketjulla ajettu 3400km ja menossa nyt vaihtoon lähiaikoina.



Heti, jos ne ovat 105 sarjaa. Ultegran 6800 rullat ovat molemmat oikeilla laakereilla, eivätkä välijllä ja liasta tahmovilla liukulaakereilla.

----------


## Zorbuli

> Heti, jos ne ovat 105 sarjaa. Ultegran 6800 rullat ovat molemmat oikeilla laakereilla, eivätkä välijllä ja liasta tahmovilla liukulaakereilla.



Kyseessä on Ultegran takavaihtaja vm. 2013 jos oikein muistan. Ei ne mitenkään erityisen kuluneet ole vielä kun puhdistin kaikki rasvat yms moskat pois niistä.

----------


## Aakoo

> Heti, jos ne ovat 105 sarjaa. Ultegran 6800 rullat ovat molemmat oikeilla laakereilla, eivätkä välijllä ja liasta tahmovilla liukulaakereilla.



Ainoa kerta kun minulla on rissat juminneet tosissaan, niin kyseessä oli nimenomaan kuulalaakereilla varustetut rissat (Sram X9). Puslilla varustetut ovat toimineet moitteetta...

----------


## Zorbuli

No nyt kun tilailen tässä tarvittavat osat ja työkalut takapakan ja ketjun vaihtoon niin mikäs noista pakanavaimista on se oikea. Noitahan on ihan pirusti tuolla myynnissä. Irroitettava pakka on Shimanon 10spd, ehkä tiagra tai muu halvinta mallia oleva ja paikalleen tulee 105 takapakka. Onko avain missä on HG merkintä oikea noihin pakkoihin?

----------


## CamoN

> No nyt kun tilailen tässä tarvittavat osat ja työkalut takapakan ja ketjun vaihtoon niin mikäs noista pakanavaimista on se oikea. Noitahan on ihan pirusti tuolla myynnissä. Irroitettava pakka on Shimanon 10spd, ehkä tiagra tai muu halvinta mallia oleva ja paikalleen tulee 105 takapakka. Onko avain missä on HG merkintä oikea noihin pakkoihin?



Kyllä, Shimano HG tai ihan vaan yleisesti Shimano on oikea. Shimano TL-LR15 on hyvä esimerkki. Ketjupiiskan tarvitset tietysti myös pakan irrotukseen.

----------


## kianto

> Millaiset nippelit rungon ulkopuolisiin vaijerinvetoihin kohtiin jossa vaijeri on paljaana? Ettei vaijeri hakkaa ja rämise runkoa vasten.



Nostellaas tätä kun taisi hautautua muiden keskustelujen jalkoihin...

----------


## Moska

Ainakin joissain seteissä on mukana o-renkaan näköisiä renkuloita jotka on tarkoitettu justiinsa estämään räminää. 
Runkoon vielä kiveniskusuoja teippiä.

----------


## kianto

> Millaiset nippelit rungon ulkopuolisiin vaijerinvetoihin kohtiin jossa vaijeri on paljaana? Ettei vaijeri hakkaa ja rämise runkoa vasten.



Englanniksi nämä nippelit tottelevat näköjään nimiä cable donuts. Osaako joku vinkata mistä suomalaisesta liikkeestä noita voisi hankkia?

----------


## Zorbuli

Voiko Fsa megaexo bsa keskiön laakereita rasvata jotenkin, avasin keskiön kun huomasin että kammissa on vähän klappia joka paikantui keskiöön. Nyt kun keskiö on irti ja pyörittää laakeripesää niin pientä kahinaa/rahinaa sieltä kuuluu. Uusi keskiö on tilauksessa mutta voi mennä reilu viikko ennen kuin se on käsissä. Vai onko tilanne se että keskiö on entinen eikä sitä kannata enään edes väliaikaisesti laittaa kiinni että pääsisi ajamaan. Ajaessa en ole huomannut tuota klappia enkä ylimääräisiä ääniä. Ilmeisen huono säkä, ajettu vasta 3400km ja keskiö sökönä.

----------


## Aakoo

Jos se on vähänkään samanlainen kuin Shimano/Sram, niin muovikupit lähtee irti vetämällä ja alla on laakerit. Suoja irti veitsellä/ruuvimeisselillä, putsaus ja vassua perään.

----------


## TERU

Jos tuo FSA on 19 mm akselilla, ei sillä ole mitään jälkikäyttöä, kiinni vaan sen verran että pärjää, kestää se ajoa viikon ja kaksikin, sitten metallijätteisiin moinen. Samoin kävi omalleni kun suunnilleen sama matka oli ajettu. Shimanon laakeri ja kampisarja on ilo ajaa.

----------


## Zorbuli

Laakerit aukaistu ja uudet rasvat laitettu. Ainakin klappi lähti tuolla toimenpiteellä. Ajaa tuolla nyt sen mitä tarvii kunnes tulee uusi keskiö postissa.

----------


## Zorbuli

> Jos tuo FSA on 19 mm akselilla, ei sillä ole mitään jälkikäyttöä, kiinni vaan sen verran että pärjää, kestää se ajoa viikon ja kaksikin, sitten metallijätteisiin moinen. Samoin kävi omalleni kun suunnilleen sama matka oli ajettu. Shimanon laakeri ja kampisarja on ilo ajaa.



Keskiössä on merkintä 24mm. Mitäs se meinaa? Käyköhän tuohon suoraan shimanon hollowtech II keskiö jos haluaa laittaa. Tosin jatkan jokatapauksessa noilla samoilla kammilla kun siihen on jo tulossa uusi eturatas joten jos siihen laittaa shimanon keskiön käykö lie enään fsa gossamer kammet sen kanssa?

----------


## paaton

> Keskiössä on merkintä 24mm. Mitäs se meinaa? Käyköhän tuohon suoraan shimanon hollowtech II keskiö jos haluaa laittaa. Tosin jatkan jokatapauksessa noilla samoilla kammilla kun siihen on jo tulossa uusi eturatas joten jos siihen laittaa shimanon keskiön käykö lie enään fsa gossamer kammet sen kanssa?



Mittaa se akseli. Jos se on 24mm, kuten nyt siitä merkinnästä luulisi, niin shimanon keskiö passaa kyllä fsa:n megaexon tilalle ja toimii molemmilla kammilla.

----------


## JTu

Erot eri valmistajien NW rattaissa? Hintahaitari on aika laaja, kympistä aina liki sataseen. Mitä saa maksamalla enemmän? Mitkä merkit ovat osoittautuneet hyviksi?

----------


## noniinno

Omia kokemuksia ja havaintoja: Yksi Blackspire käytännössä räjähti palasiksi. Kaikkia osia ei edes löytynyt. RaceFacen piikit on jotenkin alamittaiset, ketju tippuu kunnon rynkytyksessä jos takana pikkuratas käytössä. Absolute blackin rattaat tehty juustosta. Max 2000km ja ketju murisee jo siihen malliin, että roskiskamaa. Kiinan halpisrattaat ovat toimineet yhtä hyvin kuin merkkirattaat. PlanetX  rattaat ovat paksua tavaraa, ei taipuile. Superstar components tekee hyviä ja suht. halpoja rattaita. Ostan sieltä kaikki direct-mount rattaani.

----------


## zipo

Älä osta listaan lisään Bionicon b-labs ovaalin.
Praxisen 32 teräs näyttäis kanssa kestävän mutta oikeet kilsat jäi tältä kesältä ajamatta.
Race Facesta ei ketjut tipu jos ei ole joku järkky laaja pakka tai vinkkeli ketjulinja löysässä rungossa.

----------


## Nuutu

Voinko korvata 1x10 takavaihtajan, tässä tapauksessa Sram X7, 2x10 vaihtajalla esim. Sram GX? Toimiiko nuo samalla tavalla? Ei ole siis tarkoitus muuttaa 1x10 mihinkään, ei vaan tahdo nopeella aikataululla löytyä tuota X7 mistään.

----------


## H. Moilanen

Kyllä voi.

----------


## Warra

Poikani onnistui rikkomaan Raleigh Viper 26" maastopyörästään (vuoden vanha) takajarrukaliberin. Jarrut ovat mekaaniset, ja kaliberista ei löydy mitään merkkiä, eikä googlekaan auttanut. Voinko korvata jarrukaliberin esim. Shimanon BR-M375:lla? Tässä kuva.. Nuo kiinnityspisteet vaikuttaa olevan n. 7.5cm etäisyydellä toisistaan.

----------


## H. Moilanen

^Kyllä voi. Mahdollisesti joudut ostamaan myös uuden adapterin, ellei kaliiperiä kiinnitetä suoraan runkoon.

----------


## Dr TuKo

Näyttää ihan jarrusatulalta. Tseinsaa cäliberi nyyvillä.

----------


## Warra

> ^Kyllä voi. Mahdollisesti joudut ostamaan myös uuden adapterin, ellei kaliiperiä kiinnitetä suoraan runkoon.



Kiitos.

----------


## STN

Milloin vaihdevipu yleisesti ottaen siirtyi viistoputkesta jarruvipuihin? 

Mitä pitää selvittää että voi hommata yhteensopiva keskiölaakerin? Mulla on tossa pyörässä ilmeisesti joku venäläinen keskiö ja siinä kiinni Shimanon Dura-Acen kampisarja, tosin vanhalla nimellä.

----------


## lastumaki

Kona Wo 2016 jarrupäivitykseen sopivia osia varmistelen;


edessä nyt 180 mm ja adapteri SMMAF180PP2, tarkoitus vaihtaa 203 mm, onko sopiva adapteri SMMAF203PPA?


takana nyt 160 mm, adapterin malli ei käy selville, mutta näkyy kuvassa. Tarkoitus vaihtaa 203 mm, onko sopiva adapteri SMMAR203PSA?


Jarruiksi ZEEt

----------


## 1972

Emäputken ja haarukan "yhtymäkohdan" naksuminen. Kuituhaarukka ja alurunko. Mikä voi olla?

----------


## H. Moilanen

Laakeri rikki, laakerikuppi liikkuu, epäpuhtauksia välissä. Purkaen ja putsaten näin esimmäisenä lääkityksenä.

----------


## Zorbuli

Nyt on uudet voimansiirron komponentit saatu pyörään kiinni ketjua lukuunottamatta. Varmistusta asiaan ennen ketjun katkaisua. Vaihdoin eturattaat 50/34 -> 50/36 eli pikkuratas vaihtui ja takapakka vaihtui 12/28 -> 12/27. Vaikuttaako tuo ketjun pituuteen mitenkään. Otanko vanhasta ketjusta mitan ja pitäisi pelittää. Toinen asia jo ilman kokeilua askarruttaa että mahtaako tuollaisen vaihdon jälkeen vaihteet napsua kohdilleen ilman säätöjä. Illalla totuus koittaa kun projekti jatkuu mutta onhan tässä päivä aikaa asiaa spekuloida  :Vink:

----------


## JackOja

> ......Vaikuttaako tuo ketjun pituuteen mitenkään. Otanko vanhasta ketjusta mitan ja pitäisi pelittää.



Ei, iso-iso -yhdistelmän pieneneminen yhdellä hampaalla ei vaadi ketjun lyhentämistä. Vanhasta ketjusta voi ottaa mallia jos se oli oikean mittainen. Eihän se välttämättä ollut. Tai jos oli juurikin yhden hampaan verran "rajatapaus" alunperin. Kannattaa mitata oikealla tavalla oikeaan mittaan.





> Toinen asia jo ilman kokeilua askarruttaa että mahtaako tuollaisen vaihdon jälkeen vaihteet napsua kohdilleen ilman säätöjä.



Mahdollisesti.

----------


## Zorbuli

> Ei, iso-iso -yhdistelmän pieneneminen yhdellä hampaalla ei vaadi ketjun lyhentämistä. Vanhasta ketjusta voi ottaa mallia jos se oli oikean mittainen. Eihän se välttämättä ollut. Tai jos oli juurikin yhden hampaan verran "rajatapaus" alunperin. Kannattaa mitata oikealla tavalla oikeaan mittaan.




Kyllä ketju oli oikean mittainen. Ainakin vaihteet toimi moitteetta tähän asti, mitä nyt ketju tietty kulunut ja aiheutti hieman ääntä yms, mutta käsittääkseni väärän mittaisella ketjulla vaihteet ei toimi kuten pitäisi.

----------


## H. Moilanen

> Kyllä ketju oli oikean mittainen. Ainakin vaihteet toimi moitteetta tähän asti, mitä nyt ketju tietty kulunut ja aiheutti hieman ääntä yms, mutta käsittääkseni väärän mittaisella ketjulla vaihteet ei toimi kuten pitäisi.



Väärän mittanen ketju aiheuttaa ongelmia vain iso-iso tai pieni-pieni yhdistelmällä. Jos mitta on rajusti pielessä, ongelmat voivat alkaa jos muutamalla viereiselläkin vaihteella. Jos näitä ratasyhdistelmiä on välttänyt, toimivassa vaihteistossa voi olla hyvinkin väärän mittainen ketju ilman että kukaan huomaa.

----------


## Zorbuli

Samahan se on nyt mitata myös oikein kun kerran on vielä paketissa ja siihen mahdollisuus. Heittäkääpä jotain hyvää ohjetta miten tuo oikeaoppinen mittaaminen tapahtuu. Joku hyvä Youtube video kehiin. Kertoo aina enemmän kuin sanat.

----------


## JackOja

> Samahan se on nyt mitata myös oikein...



No nyt puhutaan asiaa!





> ...Joku hyvä Youtube video kehiin. Kertoo aina enemmän kuin sanat.



Vaikka tästä: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vg2SoOOrpE8 tai https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0YibMDWBAw

----------


## Zorbuli

Ketju saatu paikalleen oikean mittaisena. Vaihteet toimii ja kaikki napsuu kohdalleen muutamaa pientä viilausta vaille. Eka huomio entiseen -> Edessä iso ja takana pienin ratas, ketju hankaa etuvaihtajan häkkiin. Ja toinen huomio, edessä pieni tai iso niin takapakassa 13t ja 14t rattailla ketju kihnuttaa hiukan eli ihan kuin ei olisi kohdillaan, pahemmin kuuluu kun edessä on pieni ratas valittuna ja ilmenee noilla rattailla molemmista suunnista tultaessa. Ei mikään iso ääni ja ketju pysyy siinä rattaalla mutta muilla rattailla se on lähes äänetön joten jokin siinä mättää. Nuo vaihtajan säädöt ovat aina olleet itselle vähän tuskaisia kun niin monesti on mennyt pieleen. Mielellään kuitenkin tuon oppisi. Vinkkejä mitä noille pitäisi tehdä.

----------


## henripit

> Ketju saatu paikalleen oikean mittaisena. Vaihteet toimii ja kaikki napsuu kohdalleen muutamaa pientä viilausta vaille. Eka huomio entiseen -> Edessä iso ja takana pienin ratas, ketju hankaa etuvaihtajan häkkiin. Ja toinen huomio, edessä pieni tai iso niin takapakassa 13t ja 14t rattailla ketju kihnuttaa hiukan eli ihan kuin ei olisi kohdillaan, pahemmin kuuluu kun edessä on pieni ratas valittuna ja ilmenee noilla rattailla molemmista suunnista tultaessa. Ei mikään iso ääni ja ketju pysyy siinä rattaalla mutta muilla rattailla se on lähes äänetön joten jokin siinä mättää. Nuo vaihtajan säädöt ovat aina olleet itselle vähän tuskaisia kun niin monesti on mennyt pieleen. Mielellään kuitenkin tuon oppisi. Vinkkejä mitä noille pitäisi tehdä.



Ketju hankaa vaihtajan häkkiin --> tod näk tarvitsee kiristää vaijeria. Pyöritä kahvan juuresta vastapäivään.

Toinen ongelma koskee takavaihtajan säätöä. Kuulostaisi, että on liian kireällä. Eli löystytä kahvasta, pyöritä vaihtajan juuresta kellon suuntaan.

Etänä vähän vaikea neuvoa, eikä nämä välttämättä toimi.

----------


## myykkeli

Hei, spessun stumpjumper compin (-15) takavaihtajan drop-out pääsi rysäyksessä taipumaan, ei murtunut, mutta vaihteet lipsuvat paikoiltaan, joten uutta osaa vaihtamaan. En millään saa vanhaa droppia irti, rungon ruuvi irtoaa, mutta vaihtajan päässä oleva ruuvi on syvällä "onkalossa" ? Ei aukia  :Leveä hymy:  Vinkkiä? Voiko iskua saanut takavaihtaja jumittaa osan turhankin tiukkaan? 
Huomenna pitäisi pakata pyörä junaan ja kiitää Italiaan ajelemaan..

----------


## JackOja

> ...takavaihtajan drop-out..



Varmaan oikeasti tarkoitat kuitenkin rungon vaihtajakorvaketta?





> ...En millään saa vanhaa droppia irti, rungon ruuvi irtoaa, mutta vaihtajan päässä oleva ruuvi on syvällä "onkalossa" ? Ei aukia  Vinkkiä? Voiko iskua saanut takavaihtaja jumittaa osan turhankin tiukkaan? 
> ..



Laitat sinne reikään syvälle sopivan kokoisen kuusiokoloavaimen ja väännät auki. Ei sen kummempaa.

----------


## kuovipolku

Itse olisin luullakseni lähtenyt liikkeelle toisessa järjestyksessä, s.o.ensin takavaihtaja irti korvakkeesta, sitten korvake irti rungosta. Mutta voihan sitä vielä ottaa askeleen taaksepäin päästäkseen kaksi eteenpäin...

----------


## myykkeli

> Itse olisin luullakseni lähtenyt liikkeelle toisessa järjestyksessä, s.o.ensin takavaihtaja irti korvakkeesta, sitten korvake irti rungosta. Mutta voihan sitä vielä ottaa askeleen taaksepäin päästäkseen kaksi eteenpäin...



Huh, en sanoisi, että noin vaan irtoaisi ainakaan tässä mallissa. Tiukassa oli, kierteet meni ennen kuin irtosi, joten vaihtaja vaihtoon reissun jälkeen. Toivottavasti ei ihan heti uudestaan hajahda. Rungon ruuvi olisikin irronnut liian helposti. Kiitos vinkeistä. Italia odottaa !

----------


## plr

Vuokrapyörässä piti olla SPD-yhteensopivat polkimet. Siinä olivat jotkin BTwin-merkkiset (kuva alla) SPD:ltä näyttävät polkimet, mutta käytännössä Shimanon SPD-klossit eivät lukittuneet polkimeen kunnolla. Kenkä irtosi polkimesta, kun jalkaa veti ylöspäin polkiessa. Pitäisikö tuollaisten yleensä edes olla SPD-yhteensopivat? Joskus aikanaan käytössä olivat Wellgo-merkkiset SPD-yhteensopivat polkimet, mutta niissäkin oli tiettyä tahmaamista poljinta irrottaessa, joten vaihdoin omissa pyörissä kaikki polkimet Shimanoon. Niissä ei ole koskaan ollut huomauttamista toimivuudessa.

----------


## Blackborow

Vinkkejä alakoolin irroittamiseen. Ruuvari ei mene alle eikä tuntunut menevän edes mattoveitsen terä.

----------


## noniinno

Tylsä  mora, suora terän osuus kruunun ja koolin väliin vasaralla varovasti naputellen, joka puolelta tasaisesti. Koolit ei paljoa maksa, itse en yleensä irrota kuin äärimmäisessä tapauksessa.

----------


## Blackborow

Sillä että jääkö kooli ehjäksi ei ole väliä. Pitäisi vaihtaa toisen tyyppiseen.

----------


## MK16

Takavaihtajan häkki vääntyi ja murtui kun sai osumaa jostain kepistä tms. Onko tietoa saako noita häkkejä varaosina vai meneekö koko vaihtaja uusiksi? Vaihtajana Sram x01 type 2.1. Kiitoksia vastauksesta.

----------


## SSGT-92

Oisko käypäsiä osia tuolla :https://www.bike-components.de/en/SR...-Parts-p52007/
 ja tuollakin jotain ;https://en.hollandbikeshop.com/sram/...-parts/?page=3

----------


## H. Moilanen

> Sillä että jääkö kooli ehjäksi ei ole väliä. Pitäisi vaihtaa toisen tyyppiseen.



Jos laakeri on mallia urakuulalaakeri, katkaise alakooli ennen asennusta. Ei jumita enää.

----------


## MK16

> Oisko käypäsiä osia tuolla :https://www.bike-components.de/en/SR...-Parts-p52007/
>  ja tuollakin jotain ;https://en.hollandbikeshop.com/sram/...-parts/?page=3



Kiitokset tästä!

----------


## Raikku

Onko threaded headsetin kupit ihan helppo sillä "ruuvitanko/mutterit/prikat"-tekniikalla saada paikoilleen? Työkalua ei viitsi ostaa kun tuon joutuu kerran 10-20v tekemään, nyt alkaa olla työmatkaromu-Wheelerissä alkup Tange vähän heikossa hapessa ei pysy enää milään kireällä ja muutenkin taitaa olla finito. Toisaalta on se sentään 90-luvun alusta tms(ATB 2100 pyörä, faijan peruja).  Jos 1" setti niin minkä paksuinen ruuvi/mutteri/prikka olisi hyvä tuohon hommaan?

----------


## Iglumies

Tahtoo noilla kierretanko-prikka-mutteri virityksillä mennä kupit helpommin vinoon, kuin kumivasaralla tai laudanpätkällä lyödessä.

----------


## Raikku

> Tahtoo noilla kierretanko-prikka-mutteri virityksillä mennä kupit helpommin vinoon, kuin kumivasaralla tai laudanpätkällä lyödessä.



  Meinaat että ihan kumivasaralla tms vaan hakkaa paikoilleen? Rasvaa varmaan kannatta putken reunoihin laittaa. Tietysti ne vanhatkin pitää saada pois... Mitenkähän lähtevät vuosikymmenien jälkeen on toinen juttu, muutenhan ne ihan vasaralla taltalla/meisselillä lähtee.

----------


## tikola

Toimivatko sekalevyjarrut?? Eli minulla on ollut kesto-ongelmaa (öljyvuotoa tms. ulinaa ja heikkopitoisuutta) Shimanon halpislevyjarrun kanssa ja nyt pohdin parannuskeinoa. Ovatko levyjarrut valmistajittain yhteensopivia vai pitääkö olla yhdestä talosta koko satsi. Eli jos jättäisin ihan toimivat shimanon kahvat, mutta laittaisin jonkun muun merkkiset kehutut satulat, niin toimisiko paketti. Eli onko jarrut aina suunniteltu jollekkin tietylle kahvalle ja sen öljytilavuuksille vai liikuttaako mikä tahansa kahva/letku yhdistelmä merkistä riippumatta sopivan määrän öljyä ja siten shimanon kahvalla vaikkapa esim. avidin satulat toimisivat, kunhan vain liittimet saa käymään. Kysymyksen voisi siis tiivistää - alanko katsella apuja kalliimmasta shimanon jarrusatulasta vai voinko vapauttaa itseni myös muihin merkkeihin satulan osalta?

----------


## CamoN

> Ovatko levyjarrut valmistajittain yhteensopivia vai pitääkö olla yhdestä talosta koko satsi. Eli jos jättäisin ihan toimivat shimanon kahvat, mutta laittaisin jonkun muun merkkiset kehutut satulat, niin toimisiko paketti.



Pitää olla samalta valmistajalta. Välttämättä edes liittimet eivät sovi, koska mm. SRAM/Avidin liittimissä on satulan päässä tehdasprässätty liitin. Jarrunesteet on eri valmistajilla erilaisia joten tiivisteet ym. kestävät erilaisia aineita.

Periaatteessa samalla valmistajalla voi olla eri malleissa erilaisia työsylintereitä/nestetilavuuksia erityisesti eri vuosimalleissa, jolloin edes saman valmistajan palikat ei käy keskenään.

----------


## Carl0s

Moro, 

Emännällä on tuorehko Focus Mares ja eilen kun oltiin kimppalenkillä pisti silmään että aina kun emäntä lopetti polkemisen ja siirtyi rullaamaan meni ketju yläpuolelta aivan löysäksi. Aivan kuin vapaaratas ei olisi tarpeeksi herkkä tms... Mitäs tolle vois tehdä? Ja onko vika nimenomaan vapaarattaassa vai voiko jokin muukin pistää vastaa? (sama jos kampia pyörittää taaksepäin menee ketjut löysäksi).

----------


## JackOja

> Emännällä on tuorehko Focus Mares ... Aivan kuin vapaaratas ei olisi tarpeeksi herkkä tms... Mitäs tolle vois tehdä?...



Vapaarattaassa todennäköisin vika. Sun ei tarvitse tehdä mitään vaan myyjäliike hoitaa asian kuntoon.

----------


## tikola

> Pitää olla samalta valmistajalta. Välttämättä edes liittimet eivät sovi, koska mm. SRAM/Avidin liittimissä on satulan päässä tehdasprässätty liitin. Jarrunesteet on eri valmistajilla erilaisia joten tiivisteet ym. kestävät erilaisia aineita.
> 
> Periaatteessa samalla valmistajalla voi olla eri malleissa erilaisia työsylintereitä/nestetilavuuksia erityisesti eri vuosimalleissa, jolloin edes saman valmistajan palikat ei käy keskenään.



Erinomainen vastaus, joten lähden pohtimaan tuolta pohjalta. Tässä tapauksessa voisin harkita sellaista sekajärjestelmää, jossa vaihdan vain ongelmallisen etujarrun ja jätän hyvin toimineen takasen silleen.

----------


## Carl0s

Tänks pikaisesta vastauksesta. Pitääpi olla myyjäliikeeseen yhteydessä.

----------


## henripit

Mites kun jarrulevyyn eksyi WD40:stä. Putsasin brakecleanerilla, mutta silti jarruteho jäi onnettomaksi. Vähän parani kun muutaman kovan jarrutuksen tein, mutta silti uskaltaa asfaltilla painaa jarrua täysiä (etujarru, maastopyörä, sram avid). On palat entiset vai paraneeko se jarruttelemalla?

----------


## Gibsy

> Mites kun jarrulevyyn eksyi WD40:stä. Putsasin brakecleanerilla, mutta silti jarruteho jäi onnettomaksi. Vähän parani kun muutaman kovan jarrutuksen tein, mutta silti uskaltaa asfaltilla painaa jarrua täysiä (etujarru, maastopyörä, sram avid). On palat entiset vai paraneeko se jarruttelemalla?



Miten tarkalleen putsasit levyt? Vaihtamalla palat selviää onko palat entiset.

----------


## jone1

Uunita palat.

----------


## Jomppanen

> Mites kun jarrulevyyn eksyi WD40..



Enduromotskarissa aikoinaan pudistin palat juuri tuolla puhdistussprayllä ja laitoin bensaan likoomaan yöksi. Seuraavana päivänä uudestann puhdistus sprayllä. Levyn puhdistin vain putssprayllä.

----------


## lanteine

Moi! 
Käykö Shimanon Ultegra CS-6800 11-lehtinen takapakka Schimanon HB 5800 napaan (Shimano 105)

Kiitos tiedosta

----------


## H. Moilanen

^Kyllä
http://bike.shimano.com/content/sac-...fh-5800-l.html

----------


## JK-

Paitsi että hb 5800 on etunapa, pieniä yhteensopivuus ongelmia saattaa olla... huomioi tuo jos olet tilaamassa

http://bike.shimano.com/content/sac-...hb-5800-l.html

Oikea napa mitä tarkoittanet on fh 5800
http://bike.shimano.com/content/sac-...fh-5800-l.html

Lähetetty minun SM-G920F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## lanteine

[QUOTE=JK-;2703387]Paitsi että hb 5800 on etunapa, pieniä yhteensopivuus ongelmia saattaa olla... huomioi tuo jos olet tilaamassa

http://bike.shimano.com/content/sac-...hb-5800-l.html

Oikea napa mitä tarkoittanet on fh 5800
http://bike.shimano.com/content/sac-...fh-5800-l.html

Kiitos vastauksesta. Minulla on Dt Swiss:n takakiekko https://www.dtswiss.com/Wheels/Road-Wheels/R-32-SPLINE , johon meinaan tuon Ultegran rataspakan vaihtaa

----------


## Ari H

Vannejarru nykií jarruttaesa - vanne kiero?

----------


## H. Moilanen

^Mahdollinen syy, muttei ainoa mahdollinen.

----------


## JackOja

> ...vanne kiero?



Äärimmäisen helppoa tarkistaa.

----------


## Kanuuna

^^yksi syy voi olla haljennut kehä siitä jarrupinnan kohdalta. 



Nyki niin julmetusti.

----------


## Mr_W

Onko 8-ketjujen "pin lengthillä/widthilla" merkitystä? Esim. KMC:llä (http://www.kmcchain.eu/chain-touring...ispeed-8_speed) on ketjuja, joissa on merkintä 7,3 mm tai 7,1 mm. Voiko molempia käyttää vai vain jompaakumpaa? Miksi näitä on olemassa erilaisia?

Wikipedia kertoo (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bicycle_chain#Width) pituudesta, että "_8 speed – 7.1 mm (9⁄32 in) (all brands)_". Toinen polkupyöräwiki (https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Bicycl...External_width) taas, että "In general, drivetrains up to and including 8 speeds can use the same speed chain. [...] The pin width of these chains is usually 7.1 or 7.2mm."

Mutta ainakin KMC:llä siis 8-ketjuissa 7,3 tai 7,1 mm. Tuntuisi siltä, että tuon valmistajan ketjuista 7,3 mm ketjut ovat laadukkaampia, mutta Wikipedian mukaan tuon pituiset on tarkoitettu (ensisijaisesti?) 7-vaihteisille. Ilmeisesti 5-8-vaihteisille menevät pääosin samat ketjut (?) KMC:nkin nettisivujen mukaan, mutta toisaalta Wikipedia kertoo kuitenkin eri (suositus?)mittoja eri vaihdemäärille. 

Onko tässä 8-tapauksessa 7,1 ja 7,3 mm:llä eroa tai merkitystä?

----------


## H. Moilanen

> Onko tässä 8-tapauksessa 7,1 ja 7,3 mm:llä eroa tai merkitystä?



Pinnin pituudella lienee jotakin tekoa ketjun muiden osien materiaalivahvuuksien kanssa. Jos asiaa mietitään yhteensopivuuden kautta, asialla ei ole merkitystä.

----------


## Raikku

Tuossa laitoin osia kiinni duunimatka-wheeleriin. On mallia ghetto 1x, eli kaapeissa olleista vanhoista muista fillareista jääneistä osista. Vanhat LX-kammet 110mm niin tuli ostettua normi 38T joku ranskalainen ratas eteen. Takana(vanhoilla vuosituhannen vaihteen keltanapaisilla Crossrideilla) 11-28 8spd Sram pakka, vaihtajana RD750 long cage XT. Wippermanin 808 ketjua laitan.  Minkä pituinen ketju pitäisi laittaa tuohon 1x kun vielä tuo vaihtaja pitkä häkki eikä medium, eikä clutch.

----------


## TERU

Sopiva kun ketju ei ole yhtään liian pitkä 38/28 yhdistelmällä.

----------


## CamoN

> Minkä pituinen ketju pitäisi laittaa tuohon 1x kun vielä tuo vaihtaja pitkä häkki eikä medium, eikä clutch.



Kun edessä ei ole NW-ratasta eikä takavaihtajassa kitkakytkintä, ketjun pituus täytyy minimoida. Vaihtajan häkin pituudella ei ole vaikutusta ketjun minimimittaan, koska häkki täytyy saada kuitenkin lähes täyteen ojennukseen isoimmalla takarattaalla. Pidempi häkki (ja maastovaihtajan jäykempi jousi vrt. maantievastaava) parantaa ketjun jännitystä pienillä takarattailla.

(2 x taka-akselin ja kampi-akselin väli linkkeinä) + 19 + 14 + takavaihtajan välttämättä vaatima lisä, vaikka 6 linkkiä.

----------


## Aakoo

Eikö kryptisten laskukaavojen sijasta tuossa nyt voi käyttää iso-iso + 4 mitoitusta, mitä olen itse käyttänyt 1x viritysten kanssa?

----------


## CamoN

> Eikö kryptisten laskukaavojen sijasta tuossa nyt voi käyttää iso-iso + 4 mitoitusta, mitä olen itse käyttänyt 1x viritysten kanssa?



Mutta kun tässä ei vielä selvinnyt edes pyörän vannekoko, joka vaikuttaa takanavan ja kampiakselin väliseen etäisyyteen. Jos pyytää internetiä laskemaan ketjun linkkimäärän, se laskee ketjun linkkimäärän.

Tietysti varmin ratkaisu kaikissa ketjumitoituskysymyksissä on sovittaa ensin ja katkaista sitten. Tässä tapauksessa ketju tullee jäämään huomattavasti tyypillistä vaihdepyörän ketjua lyhyemmäksi, eli kaupasta voi ihan hyvin ostaa jonkun 112-116 linkkisen ja lyhennysvaraa jää reilusti.

----------


## Aakoo

Olet toki oikeassa, itselleni ei tullut mieleenkään että joku kysyisi noilla tiedoilla ketjun mittaa eikä neuvoa sen mitoittamiseen.....

----------


## Raikku

Ajattelin että siihen joku hellppo tapa olisi, siihen 3x systeemien "plus 2 linkkiä" tyyliin. Mitään noita funktiokaavoja en osaa laskea, kun ei kvanttifysiikan taitoja ole. Mutta tosiaan netissä näyttävät jotain 3 linkkiä tai 4 suositella. Sehän on selvä että ketjun pitää olla mahdollisimman lyhyt ettei putoile, mutta ettei sitten rikkoisi vaihtajaa jos iso-iso tulee käyttöön.  Huomasin tuossa asennellessa että keskiössäkin klappia kivasti, mutta kammet pyörii herkästi joten ei niin väliä, duunimatkafillari kuitenkin vaan. Vaihtaa keskiön sitten jos pakko.

----------


## elasto

Onko tuossa ketjun mitoittamisessa nyt jotain kummallista tiedettä, joka on mulla mennyt ohi?

Yhden eturattaan systeemeissä kun vaihdan uutta ketjua niin ensin laitan pienimmän vaihteen sisään ja sitten pujottelen uuden ketjun paikoilleen. Sen jälkeen työnnän takavaihtajan häkkiä eteenpäin ääriasentoonsa ja katson mistä kohtaa ketjun voi katkaista niin että sen pituus riittää vielä liittää ketjun päät yhteen. Ehkä jätän varmuuden vuoksi yhden linkin ylimääräistä lyhimmästä mahdollisesta mitasta ja tähän vielä pikaliitin päälle. Täpärissä homma tehdään tietenkin takaiskarin paineet pihalla ja puristettuna täyteen joustomatkaan. Tällä menetelmällä ketjusta on aina tullut sopivan pitunen eli pienimmällä vaihteella pituus riittää, mutta ei ole liian pitkä ettei ketju heilu turhaan ympäriinsä ja pysyy paremmin eturattaalla. Suurimmalla vaihteella taas takavaihtaja kiristää riittävästi ketjua ettei se roiku löysänä. Joskus oli joku tosi lyhythäkkinen takavaihtaja, joka oli todella tarkka siitä, että ketju oli pienimmällä vaihteella lyhyin mahdollinen, koska muuten se ei suurimmalla vaihteella kiristänyt ketjua tarpeeksi.

----------


## Raikku

Näytti loppujen lopuksi sillä normaali 2+, plus se master-linkki eli 3(?):lla toimivan ok. Raskaimmalla vaihteella vaihtaja aika pystyssä, eikä kevyimmällä veny ääriasentoon vaan toimii kivutta.

Toinen juttu sitten että kevyimmällä menee pirun läheltä rengasta ja että olisi ehkä voinut 36T eteen laittaa kuten vanhakin keskiratas oli. Toki voisi vaan isomman pakan vaihtaa.

----------


## Raikku

Tietääkö joku pystyykö vanhat Maguran HS33:t(vm.1999/2000 omassa tapauksessa) laittamaan niihin uudempiin "asennuskehikoihin"? Evo 2 plate jne. Eli onko sylintereissä tms jotain eroja mitkä tuon estää.

Tuossa kun olisi etuja alkuperäiseen systeemiin verrattuna, esim ne "tapit" haarukan sisäpintaa vasten jäisivät pois.

----------


## timo64

Saattaa olla off-topic mutta tietääkö joku mistä saisi Specialized Fuse Compiin kampisarjan? Menin vääntämään polkimet väärille kierteille (ei minun järjen mukaan pitänyt olla mahdollista) seurauksena molempien kampien jengat sökönä. Teknistä tietoa kammest : Specialized Stout XC, forged alloy, 148-specific chain line, PF30, Cr-Mo spindle, 30T, 76mm BCD spider

----------


## cyanidesayonara

Hei! Huomasin eilen että pyörästä on irronnut kuvan keskellä oleva ruuvi, eli vaihdesysteemi näyttäisi olevan kiinni enää tuolla akselin mutterilla (sori, en osaa termistöä), mikä lienee vähemmän kuin ideaalista. Täältä luulisi löytyvän tietämystä minkälainen pultti siihen sopii ja mistä sellaisen voisi käydä hankkimassa. Kiitos etukäteen!

----------


## Greycap

Kaikissa mitä minulla on ollut tuota virkaa on hoitanut normaali eturattaan kiinnityspultti. Luulisi löytyvän jokaisesta pyöräliikkeestä.

----------


## tjlukkar

Hei!
Todennäköisesti tosi tyhmä kysymys... Minulla on vanha Nopsan trekking-runko, jota en raaski heittää pois, ja sitä nyt huollan. *Voiko Sealed cartridge BB:n (mikä liekään on suomeksi) Brittiläisellä kierteellä korvata truvativ GXP BB:llä?* Jos koko on sopiva, eikös tuon pitäisi istua? Ajattelin vaihtaa samalla kammet ja GXP ylimääräinen kampisetti löytyy jo ennestään.
Kiitos paljon,
Timo

----------


## TERU

Ihan satavarmasti en tiedä, kun olen ihan simppa-kuskeja, mutta kai tuo sopii. Akselin vahvuus nykyisistä ja katsoo jos vaikka panis Shimanon vastaavan.
http://www.bikester.fi/pyoranosat/et...akselilla.html

----------


## JackOja

> ... Brittiläisellä kierteellä korvata truvativ GXP BB:llä? Jos koko on sopiva, eikös tuon pitäisi istua? ...



Joo, GXP menee BSA-keskiöön.

----------


## Taneli79

Onko Shimanon maantiekahvoissa eroja reachin suhteen? En tarkoita sitä jarruvivun säädettävää etäisyyttä vaan kahvan etäisyyttä tangosta. Tuntuu, että esim. St RS685 on kauempana tangosta kuin Ultegra St 6800. En löydä valmistajan manuaalista tietoa.

----------


## TurboKoo

Molemmissa on säädettävä reach.

----------


## Taneli79

Olin ehkä epäselvä. En tarkoita jarruvivun säädettävää etäisyyttä. Olen kiinnostunut otteen etäisyydestä suhteessa tankoon kahvoilta ajettaessa.

----------


## CamoN

> Onko Shimanon maantiekahvoissa eroja reachin suhteen?



Varmasti on eroja, varsinkin jos haluaa tarkastella hydraulisen jarrujen pääsylinterillä varustettua kahvaa perinteiselle vaijerijarrulle tarkoitettuun. Valmistajalle kahvan muodon "sukunäköisyys" on toissijaista kun siihen halutaan sisällyttää tietyt toiminnallisuudet.

----------


## Taneli79

Tuota hydrokahvojen muhkeutta ja kokoa juuri tarkoitan. Esim. sysiruma 105:n (st rs505) hydrokahva vaikuttaa silmällä arvioituna todella pitkältä. Näppituntumalta ote omissa Ultegran nestelevari-vaijerivaihdekahvoissa on sentin kauempana Ultegran vaijeri-vaijerikahvoihin verrattuna. Sillä vaan mietin, että vaikuttaa ohjaamon mitoitukseen ja ajoasennon säätöön.

----------


## H. Moilanen

> Onko Shimanon maantiekahvoissa eroja reachin suhteen?



Joskus on saanut pienikätiselle tarkoitettuja short reach -kahvoja. En tiedä onko enää saannissa.

----------


## H. Moilanen

Hope Pro4 XD -vaparin laakerit; minkä kokoiset ja montako?

Hopen sivujen varaosakuva väittää laakerin olevan kokoa 17x28x7. Väittäisin että tieto on väärää ainakin ulomman laakerin kohdalla ja sama virhe toistuu kuin Pro2 Evon XD-vaparin kuvassa.

----------


## Weston

Etsin kohtuullisen hintaisia kiekkoja, jotta voisi vaihtaa ennen lenkkiä renkaat helposti. Nykyiset vanteet ovat WTB Stp i19 TCS. En ole osannut kaivata parempia. Oisko nämä samaa tasoa? http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/fi/en/shimano-mt35-mtb-wheelset/rp-prod120086 Ois aika kivassa tarjouksessa.
Tähän pyörään: http://www.feltbicycles.com/Internat...9-/nine-4.aspx

----------


## H. Moilanen

^Jyrkkä ei Shimanon navoille. Kertakäyttöisiä ja pahimmillaan vielä lyhytikäisiä.

----------


## Dalmore

Onko tukevuudessa/kestävyydessä merkittävää eroa jos boost  28 h navoille teettää kiekot 27,5+ kehillä verrattuna 32 h vastaavin?

----------


## H. Moilanen

^Normaalin ruumiinrakenteen omaavien kuskien kohdalla sanoisin ettei ole merkittävä asia. 32 pinnaa kestää kuitenkin jo isojen poikien hissipyöräilyä.

----------


## Breakbeat

Hmm....kiiturin takajarrun länget ei palaudu kunnolla. Vaijeri jää yläputken kohdalla aavistuksen löysäksi, muttei palat kuitenkaan laahaa. Länget putsattu perusteellisesti ja muutenkin yleiskunto todettu hyväksi-> ei vaikutusta. Mitäs seuraavaksi? Uutta caliperia ja/tai vaijeri uusiksi?

(edit: korjattu)

----------


## SSGT-92

Tuoda,jarrulänget viittais vannejarruun ja sit toi satula taas levyjarruihin ; siis kumpi jarrutyyppi ny on kyseessä ?

----------


## Breakbeat

> Tuoda,jarrulänget viittais vannejarruun ja sit toi satula taas levyjarruihin ; siis kumpi jarrutyyppi ny on kyseessä ?



Tsorgen, vannejarrut tosiaan kyseessä.

----------


## retry

Minulla on hypridi fillarissani tälläiset renkaat: Schwalbe Citizen 42-622 kevlarguard. Koko 28" on ihan selkokieltä vielä, mutta siihenpä tämän noosin tieto taito tyssää.. 
Kaipaisin siis neuvoja uusien renkaiden hankintaan. Ajan enimmäkseen maantiellä ja paremmin rullaavat renkaat kiinnostaisivat, kun eivät ole hinnallakaan pilattuja! Samalla voisin ostaa uudet sisäkumit.

Tässä on ainakin hyvät arvostelut saaneet renkaat, jotka sopivat minun budjetilleni. Käykö nämä renkaat minun vanteilleni ja jos käy niin mikä malli/koko pitää valita?
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/f.../rp-prod123549

Jos olen ihan metsässä noiden renkaiden suhteen, niin vastaavan hintaluokan renkaita voisi ehdottaa jotka käyvät vanteilleni. 
Kiitos neuvoista ja vinkeistä jo etukäteen!

----------


## Moska

> Minulla on hypridi fillarissani tälläiset renkaat: Schwalbe Citizen 42-622 kevlarguard. Koko 28" on ihan selkokieltä vielä, mutta siihenpä tämän noosin tieto taito tyssää.. 
> Kaipaisin siis neuvoja uusien renkaiden hankintaan. Ajan enimmäkseen maantiellä ja paremmin rullaavat renkaat kiinnostaisivat, kun eivät ole hinnallakaan pilattuja! Samalla voisin ostaa uudet sisäkumit.
> 
> Tässä on ainakin hyvät arvostelut saaneet renkaat, jotka sopivat minun budjetilleni. Käykö nämä renkaat minun vanteilleni ja jos käy niin mikä malli/koko pitää valita?
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/f.../rp-prod123549
> 
> Jos olen ihan metsässä noiden renkaiden suhteen, niin vastaavan hintaluokan renkaita voisi ehdottaa jotka käyvät vanteilleni. 
> Kiitos neuvoista ja vinkeistä jo etukäteen!



Käy. Leveimmät nuista valitsisin, mutta valitsisin (ja valitsinkin aikoinaan omaan hybridiin ja emännän mummikseen) vaikka 35mm kumin https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/TYVIVO...r-folding-tyre nuista. samat sisurit varmaan menisi nuihin kuin nykyisiinkin

----------


## SSGT-92

Suattasha nuo käyväkkii,varmempi ois sanoo jos kerrot mitkä vanteet sul on sii kiituris.vanteen leveys tieto etusijalla,merkillä ei oo ni nuukaa.

----------


## jone1

Jos ajelet talvella hiekoitussepelissä niin maratonit ( http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/f...d/rp-prod24544 ) on hyvä valinta.
Pyörässäsi on nyt 42mm leveät renkaat , 622mm halkaisijan vanteella joten mieti paljonko kapeammilla renkailla tulet toimeen?
Heikommin pistosuojatut rullaavat toki paremmin , toi yllä linkattu 35mm leveä rengas on varmaan hyvä tota rullaavuutta ajatellen.
Sisureista että kato mikä venttilityyppi on nyt ja sen mukaan uutta kehiin.
Noi mitä ite linkkasit on maantiepyörän renkaita , saa ne varmaan vanteilles jos välttämättä haluaa mutta leveys 23- 28 mm eikä pistosuojaus lähelläkään maratonin veroista.

----------


## mjjk

Kun en näistä uusista akselistantardeista ymmärrä niin pitääpä kysyä täältä. Runko tehty perinteisille pikalinkkunavoille mutta noille tehtyjä 27,5 kiekkoja ei mieleisiäni ole sattunut silmiini. Saako noita läpiakseli kiekkoja joillain adaptereilla muunnettua tuohon käyttöön? Toki saa sopivia vinkata muutenkin. Tarve olisi n 20 mm sisäleveydellä, 6-pultti kiinnityksellä ja tubelesyhteensopivuudella varustetuista kiekoista. Hintakaan ei mielellään saisi kivuta yli 300.

----------


## CamoN

> Kun en näistä uusista akselistantardeista ymmärrä niin pitääpä kysyä täältä. Runko tehty perinteisille pikalinkkunavoille mutta noille tehtyjä 27,5 kiekkoja ei mieleisiäni ole sattunut silmiini. Saako noita läpiakseli kiekkoja joillain adaptereilla muunnettua tuohon käyttöön?



Naparungon leveys ratkaisee. 100mm etunavan ja 135mm takanavan saa konvertoitua hyvin helposti pikalinkuille päätyadaptereilla. Leveämmät navat (edessä 110mm, takana 142mm tai 148mm) voivat olla nekin konvertoitavissa, jos "normaalileveyksinen" napa sattuu vaan olemaan jälleenmyyntipaketoitu suoraan tietylle standardille sovitettuna. BOOST-kiekot on varmaan poikkeus tuohon sääntöön (edessä 110mm ja takana 148mm), koska niiden nimenomainen idea on hyödyntää haarukan kasvanutta leveyttä kasvattamalla navan laippojen välistä etäisyyttä.

----------


## mjjk

Ok. Kiitos. Pitää tutkailla valikoimaa tuo mielessä

----------


## das_rad

Presta venttiilit pääseet löystymään nyt pariin otteeseen päästäen ilmat pihalle, eli jotenkin toi venttiiliosa pitäisi saada pysymään paikallaan. Toimiiko normi kierrelukite?

----------


## kuovipolku

> Presta venttiilit pääseet löystymään nyt pariin otteeseen päästäen ilmat pihalle, eli jotenkin toi venttiiliosa pitäisi saada pysymään paikallaan. Toimiiko normi kierrelukite?



Tarvitaanko tässä todella mitään muuta kuin venttiiliosan eli sen "sielun" kiertäminen *kunnolla* kiinni? Etenkin joidenkin valmistajien sisureissa ne ovat juuri sen verran löysällä että jopa ajaessa mutta ennen kaikkea pumpunpäätä irrottaessa ne tahtovat löystyä entisestään kysymyksessä mainituin seurauksin. Pelkillä näpeillä ei oikein tahdo saada riittävän tiukkaa otetta joten tarvitaan jokin työkalu.

Sellainen on itse asiassa jopa erikseen olemassa, se tulee esimerkiksi tubeless-venttilien mukana mutta saattaapa sellaisen saada pyöräkauppiaaltakin kun vain viitsii pyytää:



Mutta melkein mitkä tahansa pihdit käyvät eikä tarvitse käyttää apinan raivoa, normaali järkevä tiukkuus riittää enkä ole kuullut että kerran kunnolla kiristetty sielu enää löystyisi. Tosin jotkut pumpunpäät ovat pahamaineisia sielun irrottajia, mutta ne tuppaavat olemaan sellaisia että asiaan kiinnittää huomiota kun pumpunpäätä joutuu kiertämään saadakseen sen irti.

----------


## CamoN

> Tosin jotkut pumpunpäät ovat pahamaineisia sielun irrottajia, mutta ne tuppaavat olemaan sellaisia että asiaan kiinnittää huomiota kun pumpunpäätä joutuu kiertämään saadakseen sen irti.



Toinen todennäköinen syy voi olla sen sielun sisäosan eli vastapainemännän (vai mikä se on?) varren pieni kierous huolimattoman pumpun suulakkeen käytön seurauksena, jolloin sen kiristysmutteri ei kiristy jämptisti vaan vähän puolittain ja siten kiilaa männän jumiin. Ja sitten kun kiristysmutteria taas löysää, voi olla että koko sielu lähtee pyörimään kiristysmutterin mukana.

Kolmantena syynä paikkausaine tai muu mähnä vastapainemännänvarren kierteessä, samat oireet ja tulokset. Mutta sielussa on halkaisijaansa nähden aika jyrkkä kierre, joten sielun löysyys venttiilirungossa pitäisi olla melko helposti todettavissa.

----------


## mjjk

Mulla autto tuon kunnollisen kiristämisen lisäksi kun kasteli syljellä tms tuon prestan ulkokierteet ennenkuin kiersi pumpun letkun kiinni. Pienensi irrooituskitkaa ja näin sielu ei lähtenyt kiertymään letkun mukana irroitettaesa...

----------


## retry

> Käy. Leveimmät nuista  valitsisin, mutta valitsisin (ja valitsinkin aikoinaan omaan hybridiin  ja emännän mummikseen) vaikka 35mm kumin https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/TYVIVO...r-folding-tyre nuista. samat sisurit varmaan menisi nuihin kuin nykyisiinkin



Kiitos vastauksestasi! 
Ongelmana  on juurikin nuo venttiilit, joiden kanssa en tule toimeen. Siksi tahdon  jotkut varmatoimisemmat tilalle. Ongelmana on, että jos tahdon lisätä  renkaisiin hieman ilmaa, niin koko prkl kumi menee ensiksi tyhjäksi ja  sitten saan pumpata koko renkaan täyteen! (Onneksi minulla on erittäin  pätevä jalkapumppu, jolla rengas on täysi abaut parissa minuutissa ilman  hikoilua! Maksoi muuten vaatoimattomat 10€ Prismassa.) Tässä voi olla  erittäin todennäköisesti kyseessä, se että en osaa käyttää venttiilejä  oikein. Jokatapauksessa esim. autoni renkaissa on erittäin toimivat  venttiilit, joiden kanssa minulla ei ole ollut ikinä mitään ongelmia. 

Noista  eri venttiili tyypeistä, miksi kutsutaan noita normi auton  venttiileitä, jotta osaan sitten sellaiset hankkia/suosituksia otetaan  vastaan!





> Suattasha nuo käyväkkii,varmempi ois sanoo jos  kerrot mitkä vanteet sul on sii kiituris.vanteen leveys tieto  etusijalla,merkillä ei oo ni nuukaa.



Kiitos vastauksestasi!
Oma käsitykseni on, että vanteeni on: 28" ja 1.4" leveät -tämä tosiaan ei ole tiukkaa faktaa.. =) 
Ensimäisessä kuvassa on vanteen tarkat specsit.

Nykyisistä renkaista löytyy seuraavat merkinnät, tässä järjestyksessä: 40-622, 700 x 38C - 28 x 1 5/8 x 1 1/2 -Minulle täyttä hepreaa.. tulkkaus olisi paikallaan? 
Mittasin vanteen leveydeksi noin: 2.5-2.6cm -vanteen ulkoreunasta, mihin jarrupalat ottavat kiinni.





> Jos ajelet talvella hiekoitussepelissä niin maratonit ( http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/f...d/rp-prod24544 ) on hyvä valinta.
> Pyörässäsi on nyt 42mm leveät renkaat , 622mm halkaisijan vanteella joten mieti paljonko kapeammilla renkailla tulet toimeen?
> Heikommin pistosuojatut rullaavat toki paremmin , toi yllä linkattu 35mm  leveä rengas on varmaan hyvä tota rullaavuutta ajatellen.
> Sisureista että kato mikä venttilityyppi on nyt ja sen mukaan uutta kehiin.
> Noi mitä ite linkkasit on maantiepyörän renkaita , saa ne varmaan  vanteilles jos välttämättä haluaa mutta leveys 23- 28 mm eikä  pistosuojaus lähelläkään maratonin veroista.



Kiitoksia vastauksestasi!
Minulla on ajatuksena ostaa talveksi sitten nastarenkaat, mahdollisimman leveät mitä vain noille vanteille saa laitettua, tästäkin aiheesta vinkkejä otean erittäin mielelläni vastaan! Tässä on kuitenkin vielä pitkälti syksyä tähteellä, ilman jäisiä tienpintoja. Joten siksi rullaavat renkaat on nyt hakusessa, sekä se pääsyy.. nyt niitä saa erittäin edullisesti! 
En aja hiekkateillä / maastossa laisinkaan. Kun pyörän ostin ja kävin kokeilemassa hiekkatiellä (hiihtoladun pohja), niin kaikki ajoominaisuudet hävisivät välittömästi, kun vauhti nousi 15-20km/h tuntumaan! Tärinä ja pompotus, keulan pito/ohjattavuus oli alaluokkaista. Johtuen tosiaan kapeista renkaista sekä kovista rengaspaineista. Jousitettu haarukka löysimmillä säädöillä auttoi hieman, mutta ajaminen oli kaikkea muuta kuin nautittavaa. Joten olen pysytellyt tiukasti asfaltin päällä, jossa hybridini toimii vähintäänkin erinomaisesti! -Kun ei tiedä paremmasta, niin sitä osaa olla aika pirun tyytyväinen fillariin, joka on halvempi kuin esim toisten pyöräilyhousut! :Nolous: 
(Pyöräni on: Insera Reflex 360 -viime tai toissavuoden malli, poistomyynnistä hintaan:199€!)

*Jatko kymykset:*

Kuinka käytetään "oikein" nykyisiä venttiilejäni?(kuva kertoo mistä mallista on kyse, niin ja mikä malli siis on kyseessä?)Mikä on paras/helppo käyttöisin venttiilimalli?Onko katurenkaiden "rungolla" isoa merkitystä, Folding Bead / Wire Bead? Mihin nuo vaikuttavat käytännössä?Renkaideni specsit: 40-622, 700 x 38C - 28 x 1 5/8 x 1 1/2 (ensimäisessä kuvassa on vanteen tarkat specsit) -Minulle täyttä hepreaa, renkaan sekä vanteen merkinnät. Tulkkaus olisi paikallaan jotta oppisin jotakin, jatkossa ei tarvitsisi kysellä samoja asioita.Nyt kun nykyisten renkaideni specsit on tiedossa(40-622, 700 x 38C - 28 x 1 5/8 x 1 1/2 , Mittasin vanteen leveydeksi noin: 2.5-2.6cm -vanteen ulkoreunasta, mihin jarrupalat ottavat kiinni. -Näiden tietojen perusteella, voisiko nämä katukumit mätsätä, joita olen harkinnut: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/f.../rp-prod123549  -Jos käyvät, niin kumpi on malli on parempi: Folding vai Wire Bead? 

*Kiitokset kaikille jotka vaivautuvat auttamaan minua näissä rengas asioissa!*

Liitteenä vielä kuvat vanteesta löytyneestä tarrasta, jossa kiekon tarkat specsit sekä renkaan kyljestä löytyvät merkinnät.

https://i.uppaa.fi/2017/09/16/20170916_133842187ba.jpg
https://i.uppaa.fi/2017/09/16/20170916_1342092c0fc.jpg
https://i.uppaa.fi/2017/09/16/Orgine...tiilib2b4a.jpg

----------


## Moska

> Kiitos vastauksestasi! 
> Ongelmana  on juurikin nuo venttiilit, joiden kanssa en tule toimeen. Siksi tahdon  jotkut varmatoimisemmat tilalle. Ongelmana on, että jos tahdon lisätä  renkaisiin hieman ilmaa, niin koko prkl kumi menee ensiksi tyhjäksi ja  sitten saan pumpata koko renkaan täyteen! (Onneksi minulla on erittäin  pätevä jalkapumppu, jolla rengas on täysi abaut parissa minuutissa ilman  hikoilua! Maksoi muuten vaatoimattomat 10€ Prismassa.) Tässä voi olla  erittäin todennäköisesti kyseessä, se että en osaa käyttää venttiilejä  oikein. Jokatapauksessa esim. autoni renkaissa on erittäin toimivat  venttiilit, joiden kanssa minulla ei ole ollut ikinä mitään ongelmia. 
> 
> Noista  eri venttiili tyypeistä, miksi kutsutaan noita normi auton  venttiileitä, jotta osaan sitten sellaiset hankkia/suosituksia otetaan  vastaan!
> 
> 
> 
> Kiitos vastauksestasi!
> Oma käsitykseni on, että vanteeni on: 28" ja 1.4" leveät -tämä tosiaan ei ole tiukkaa faktaa.. =) 
> ...



Jos siinä on nämä "oikeat" pyörän venttiilit(presta), ei auton eikä pika, niin niiden halkaisia on pienempi kuin auto ja pika venttiili llä. 
Toisekseen ne ovat erittäin hyvät venttiilit, kun oppii niiden käytön ja on hyvä suukappale pumpussa. Kierrettävät sulakkeet ovat syvältä. Vivulla tai vastaavalla kiristettävistä löytyy hyviä. Itsellä on helkaman ja lidlin pumput käytössä ja toimivat, mutta mieli tekisi hipompaa. 🤣

Nyt luin loppuun ja presta näkyy olevan. Saahan sen vanteen porattua jos pakko on.

Minulla on samanlevyisillä vanteilla 57mm nastarenkaat, mutta ne eivät mahdu monenkaan hybridin haarukoihin.

Nuista kumeista 28mm versio, mutta suosittelen linkkaamani. On nopeampi ja mukavampi.

----------


## teeässä

Autonrengasventtiili = schrader

----------


## SSGT-92

retry,tuon https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO_5775 mukaan noille 700 x 19c vanteille suositus olisi ;kapein 28mm ja levein 47mm.

----------


## Moska

> retry,tuon https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO_5775 mukaan noille 700 x 19c vanteille suositus olisi ;kapein 28mm ja levein 47mm.



Tuo 57 on jo vähän ylileveä, mutta ISPiä (schwalben Ice spiker pro) ei saa kapeampana ja se on paras rospuuttorengas mitä tuohon saa. Ekana pyöräily talvena takana oli maraton winter 50mm nastakumi mutta se oli aika masentava verrattuna ISPiin. 
Viimetalven ajoin 35mm gravdaaleilla cyclolla ja onhan se loistava kanssa, mutta aivan erilainen kuin ispi. Toinen on maasturin kumi ja toinen lähes maantie rengas. Hybridi oli kyllä lähes koko talven tallissa ja cyclo käytössä.
No, meni offtopikin puolelle, mutta jospa ei haittaisi.

----------


## jone1

- käyttö https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9byRp9e2USU (http://fi.lmgtfy.com/?t=v&q=presta)
- presta joka on itselläsi. Muut schrader=auto ja dunlop=mummopyörä eivät käy koska vanteessa tarttee olla isompi reikä venaa varten. Täytyis porailla isompi sulle jos noita muita haluis käyttää.
- Folding on taittuva jonka voi esim.taitella pieneen pakettiin ja esim.taskuun varakumi mukaan. Ovat kevyempiä kuin wired joka ei taitu kun siinä on rautalanka reunassa. Tosin folding on hinnakkaampi.
- Merkintä 40-622 ISO standardin merkintä jossa 40 on renkaan leveys ja 622 vanteen halkaisija (_700 x 38C - 28 x 1 5/8 x 1 1/2  sama asia eri muodossa) älä käytä muita.
- Folding parempi 28mm leveä ja tossa sisurit 
_ http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/f...e/rp-prod26727  ota 40mm pitkä vena koska muut tolkuttoman pitkiä ja valkkaa leveys kumiesi mukaan.

----------


## Fat Boy

Edelliseen liittyen.  Kun tekisi mieli vaihtaa presta schraderiksi,  niin onko mitään syytä,  miksi reikää ei voisi porata/hioa isommaksi? Crc:llä näkyi olevan tubeless schraderiksi. 

Äkkiseltään ei tule esteitä mieleen,  mutta paluu vanhaan on aika haastava.. 

Lähetetty minun G3121 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Moska

Ei varmaan. Luultavasti prestaakin pystyisi käyttämään vaikka poraakin isommaksi. Ei niissä niin suuri ero kuitenkaan ole.

----------


## SSGT-92

> Crc:llä näkyi olevan tubeless schraderiksi. 
> Näitäkös http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/f...t/rp-prod94761 tarkoitit?
> Jos myöhemmin haluaa käyttää prestallist sisurii,ni tollain sovitin nippeli jeesii : https://www.bike24.com/1.php?content...gc=0;orderby=2
> 
> Lähetetty minun G3121 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Fat Boy

Juurikin noita.  Sisureita tuskin takas tulee. 

Lähetetty minun G3121 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## 0802905

Maastopävityskärpänen iski..

Ajan 29 jäykkäperällä. Taakse mahtuu max 2,25" rengas, joku 2,3" saattaisi mahtua rimoja hipoen..

Olen huomannut että omat polkurymistelyt ovat lähinnä rynkytystä juurakossa. Teknistä hinaamista, välillä jalkautuen. Harvoin pääsee tykittämään yli 20km nopeuksia. Keskarit poluilla jotain 13km/h. 

 Aloin miettimään, että voisin haluta leveämpää rengasta alle jotta ajo "helpottuisi" / olisi miellyttävämpää. Kaipaisin sivuttais pitoa hieman lisää ja rynkytystä vähemmälle - en halua täysjoustoa enkä läskiä.  

Mikä olisi paras ratkaisu ongelmiin? 27,5+ vai 29" ja 2,6" renkaat vai 27,5, 2,6 renkailla. Vai jotain ihan muuta?


Onko järkeä kokeilla vanhaa runkoa 27,5 kiekoilla?

----------


## Sementtireisi

ei mitään enää

----------


## Kylian

Nöösillä pieni kysymys, kuunnelkaa kertaa lukkopolkimet reistaa. Mulla siis maastoklossit ja olisko ollu pd324 combipolkimet.. mutta siis oikea jalka on vähän notkunut ja naksunut, ikäänkuin että kenkä ja klossi hölskyy ja liikkuu polkimessa edestakaisin. Ei ole kuitenkaan irronnut. Ja nyt viime lenkillä alkoi vasenkin pikkasen tekemään samaa. Klossien kireys on suunnilleen puolivälissä, kilometrejä kertynyt ehkä 1500. Mutta onko tämä nyt siis sitä klassisen kulumista vai voiko noiden polkimien kohdalla tehdä jotain? kiitos avusta, kun ei ole aikaisemmin tällaista vielä tapahtunut itelle niin apuja kaipailen. Kannattaako kokeilla esim. kiristää sitä Polkimen jousta kireämmälle?

----------


## TERU

Katso ensiksi onko klossit löystyneet kengistä, polkimissa on kireydensäätö, plussa kiristää miinus löysää. Ei voine olla kulumisen syy vielä.

----------


## arctic biker

PD324 pedaalit ei aivan parasta Shimanoa ole, itsellä on rahtiruunassani nuo  ja kun noihin työläännyn niinnen samanlaisia osta tilalle..
https://www.bike24.com/1.php?content=8;product=187035;menu=1000,2,142,91;  pgc%5B78%5D=262
Nuo ny on ainoat oikeat siis mulle. Yhdessä pyörässäni pitää olla kombipedaalit, tarvii tyhjää kenkiä arpoa.

----------


## retry

> Jos siinä on nämä "oikeat" pyörän   venttiilit(presta), ei auton eikä pika, niin niiden halkaisia on   pienempi kuin auto ja pika venttiili llä. 
> Toisekseen ne ovat erittäin hyvät venttiilit, kun oppii niiden käytön ja   on hyvä suukappale pumpussa. Kierrettävät sulakkeet ovat syvältä.   Vivulla tai vastaavalla kiristettävistä löytyy hyviä. Itsellä on   helkaman ja lidlin pumput käytössä ja toimivat, mutta mieli tekisi   hipompaa. 藍
> 
> Nyt luin loppuun ja presta näkyy olevan. Saahan sen vanteen porattua jos pakko on.
> 
> Minulla on samanlevyisillä vanteilla 57mm nastarenkaat, mutta ne eivät mahdu monenkaan hybridin haarukoihin.
> 
> Nuista kumeista 28mm versio, mutta suosittelen linkkaamani. On nopeampi ja mukavampi.



*Kiitokset jälleen, Moska!*
Tosiaan pitää ottaa huomioon tuo haarukankin leveys talvirenkaita  hankkiessa. Linkkaamasi renkaat ovat tällähetkellä 1-sijalla, kunhan  saan listan valmiiksi, mitä tilaan sitten kuunvaihteessa. 

Jos verrataan noiden renkaiden specsejä, eli ne minun linkkaamani  renkaat CRC:n VS Planet X:n(sinun linkkaamasi) renkaat, joiden linkit on  tässä mainttu useaan otteeseen. Niin nuo Planet X:n renkaiden leveys  olisi minun vanteille käypäinen 38mm -leveänä, viitaten tähän, joka on  renkaiden specseissä.

ERTO 32x622 = 700x32c = 32mmERTO 37x622 = 700x35c = 35mmERTO 40x622 = 700x38c = 38mm 

Ehdotit minun vanteiilleni 35mm renkaita, mutta eikö se ole sama ottaa  nuo 32mm renkaat, jos nekin käyvät vanteilleni? Vai sattuiko tässä pieni  virhe ja minun tulisi ostaa nuo 38mm -renkaat jotka olisivat ISO  -standardin mukaiset renkaat?

Tässä vielä linkki vanteideni kuvaan: https://i.uppaa.fi/2017/09/16/20170916_133842187ba.jpg
Renkaasta löytyvät merkinnät: (40-622, 700 x 38C - 28 x 1 5/8 x 1 1/2)





> Autonrengasventtiili = schrader



*Kiitokset teeässä!

*



> retry,tuon https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO_5775 mukaan noille 700 x 19c vanteille suositus olisi ;kapein 28mm ja levein 47mm.



*Tässäpä oivaa faktaa, kiitokset jälleen kerran SSGT!*





> Tuo 57 on jo vähän ylileveä, mutta ISPiä (schwalben   Ice spiker pro) ei saa kapeampana ja se on paras rospuuttorengas mitä   tuohon saa. Ekana pyöräily talvena takana oli maraton winter 50mm   nastakumi mutta se oli aika masentava verrattuna ISPiin. 
> Viimetalven ajoin 35mm gravdaaleilla cyclolla ja onhan se loistava   kanssa, mutta aivan erilainen kuin ispi. Toinen on maasturin kumi ja   toinen lähes maantie rengas. Hybridi oli kyllä lähes koko talven   tallissa ja cyclo käytössä.
> No, meni offtopikin puolelle, mutta jospa ei haittaisi.



Heheh, abaut puolet tai oikeastaan koko teksti jäi vaille ymmärrystä! ispit, cyclot, gravdaalit..  :Leveä hymy:  
Niin ja eihän se niin justiinsa ole, jos juttu lähtee vähän sivu poluille! 





> - käyttö https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9byRp9e2USU (http://fi.lmgtfy.com/?t=v&q=presta)
> - presta joka on itselläsi. Muut schrader=auto ja dunlop=mummopyörä   eivät käy koska vanteessa tarttee olla isompi reikä venaa varten.   Täytyis porailla isompi sulle jos noita muita haluis käyttää.
> - Folding on taittuva jonka voi esim.taitella pieneen pakettiin ja   esim.taskuun varakumi mukaan. Ovat kevyempiä kuin wired joka ei taitu   kun siinä on rautalanka reunassa. Tosin folding on hinnakkaampi.
> - Merkintä 40-622 ISO standardin merkintä jossa 40 on renkaan leveys ja 622 vanteen halkaisija (_700 x 38C - 28 x 1 5/8 x 1 1/2  sama asia eri muodossa) älä käytä muita.
> - Folding parempi 28mm leveä ja tossa sisurit 
> _ http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/f...e/rp-prod26727  ota 40mm pitkä vena koska muut tolkuttoman pitkiä ja valkkaa leveys kumiesi mukaan.



*Kiitokset jone1!* Tästä oli paljon apua ja iloa!

ISO -standardi merkinnästä vielä, 40mm olisi renkaan maksimi leveys.  Mutta todellisuudessa siihen käy miltei mikä rengas tahansa? Olen saanut  nyt sen käsityksen että vanteen halkaisija 622-on lähinnä ainoa rajoittava  tekijä rengasta valittaessa,  Viittaan mm ööh Moskan tai kuka se nyt  mainitsikaan, että on samoilla vanteilla yli 50mm renkaat ja muihin  edellä mainittuihin rengas suosituksiin jne. Olenko ihan metsässä vai..?

Tosiaan katukumia ostaessani haluan mahdollisimman hyvin rullaavan  renkaan, mutta hinta pitää pysyä kohtuullisena(tarkoittaa minulla max  20-30€/kpl, mielummin alta 20€/kpl). Moskan linkkaamat renkaat ovat  budjetissani ja niitä saa leveydellä 32 , 35 ja 38mm. Joten onko tuolla  32mm leveällä renkaalla mitään merkitystä verrattuna leveimpään 38mm  malliin? Onko kyseessä vain se, että mikä mätsää vanteeseen vai onko  jotakin joka vaikuttaa ajo ominaisuuksiin?
Ottaen vielä huomioon, että olen "sunnutai pyöräilijä", jonka lenkit on  n.30-40km/3-4 kertaa  viikossa. -En siis minkään sortin urheilija, jos  se ei ole vielä tullut selväksi! :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Moska

> *Kiitokset jälleen, Moska!*
> Tosiaan pitää ottaa huomioon tuo haarukankin leveys talvirenkaita  hankkiessa. Linkkaamasi renkaat ovat tällähetkellä 1-sijalla, kunhan  saan listan valmiiksi, mitä tilaan sitten kuunvaihteessa. 
> 
> Jos verrataan noiden renkaiden specsejä, eli ne minun linkkaamani  renkaat CRC:n VS Planet X:n(sinun linkkaamasi) renkaat, joiden linkit on  tässä mainttu useaan otteeseen. Niin nuo Planet X:n renkaiden leveys  olisi minun vanteille käypäinen 38mm -leveänä, viitaten tähän, joka on  renkaiden specseissä.
> 
> ERTO 32x622 = 700x32c = 32mmERTO 37x622 = 700x35c = 35mmERTO 40x622 = 700x38c = 38mm
> 
> Ehdotit minun vanteiilleni 35mm renkaita, mutta eikö se ole sama ottaa  nuo 32mm renkaat, jos nekin käyvät vanteilleni? Vai sattuiko tässä pieni  virhe ja minun tulisi ostaa nuo 38mm -renkaat jotka olisivat ISO  -standardin mukaiset renkaat?



Mitkä vain nuista käy, mutta itse ostaisin 35mm kumet, eli nuo keskimmäiset. Makuasioita ja joku toinen on varmasti eri mieltä.

----------


## Köfte

Muinaisasiaa taas. Jarrupaloja teräsvanteille?

----------


## tonza85

Onko 8v takapakka käypänen 7v takapakan tilalle?

Lapsen maastopyörästä kyse

----------


## Mr_W

Onkohan Shimanon perustason kampi+rattaat-paketeilla käytännön eroja?

Esim. nykyiset ovat FC-M311 (kai "Altus?", esim. täällä), mutta saatavilla on myös ainakin esim. FC-TY501 (täällä, ilmeisesti "Tourney" tämän sivun mukaan?). 

Biltemasta saa myös kampisarjoja, mutta ovatkohan kestäviä. Harmillista, ettei näihin sa vaihdettua vain rattaita, vaan menee koko paketti vaihtoon. Onkohan tähän jotakin syytä?

Mitä tulee ottaa huomioon, jos lähtee tilaamaan/vaihtamaan tuollaisia. Identtiset osat ainakin toimivat, mutta niitä tuskin saa enää muutaman vuoden päästä, eikä varastoon tilaaminen ehkä ole järkevää. Youtube-videoiden perusteella vaihtaminen onnistunee itsekin, kun rattaat kuluvat, mutta mites sopivuus tai vaikka hinta/laatu-suhde.

----------


## kaveri1200

Tietääkö kukaan onko pääkaupunkiseudulla pyöräliikettä, jossa suht laaja valikoima laakerikartioita?
Vai joutuuko tilaamaan jostain Kiinasta juuri oikeanlaisen.
On nimittäin aika ruhjeilla jo kartio

----------


## TERU

Kartioita ja kuulia löytyy lähimmästä pyörähuoltoliikkeestä. Kannattaa uusia molemmat, jos navan puolen kupit on kunnossa, yleensä ovat. Luultavimmin myyvät akseleineen, mutta ei kallis juttu, kun itse asentelee.

----------


## BEAT!!

QUOTE=tonza85;2711033]Onko 8v takapakka käypänen 7v takapakan tilalle?



Korjatkaa jos olen väärässä:

-Ensiksi pitää tarkistaa onko 7v pakka kierrepakka vai kasettipakka. 8v pakka on kaikella todennäköisyydellä kasettipakka ja se ei sovi kierrepakkaan ilman kiekon/navan vaihtoa.

-Mikäli pakka sopii, niin pysyykö ketjunleveys samana. Jos ei niin ketju ja kampi/eturattaat pitää myös vaihtaa. (Ketju toki kannattaa vaihtaa uuden takapakan kanssa muutenkin).

-Mikäli edellä olevat on kunnossa, niin takavaihtaja pitää säätää niin että joko suurin tai pienin ratas jää käyttämättä. 

Noita 7v kierrepakkoja löytyy nettikaupoista kohonkin 14-18 euroon.


::edit
Jos asut Tampereella, niin multa voi tulla noutamaan ilmaiseksi 5kk käytetyn Shimanon 7v kierrepakan.

----------


## Matti Heikkinen

Jos kierrepakka tilalle sopii vain 8 kierrepakka,jos ei 8-pakka tarvitsee leveämmän vapaarattaan ja vasemmalta puolelta pitää vähentää prikkoja n 5mm ja vanne pitää keskittää uudelleen,jos käytät edelleen 7-vipuja säädä vaihtajan liike 7 rattaalle ,jos vaihdat 8-vivun vaihtajan säätövara yleensä riittää

----------


## BEAT!!

> Jos kierrepakka tilalle sopii vain 8 kierrepakka,jos ei 8-pakka tarvitsee leveämmän vapaarattaan ja vasemmalta puolelta pitää vähentää prikkoja n 5mm ja vanne pitää keskittää uudelleen,jos käytät edelleen 7-vipuja säädä vaihtajan liike 7 rattaalle ,jos vaihdat 8-vivun vaihtajan säätövara yleensä riittää



Onko 8 lehtisiä kierrepakkoja olemassa?

----------


## A.M.®

Onhan niitä

https://www.sjscycles.co.uk/freewheels-8-speed/

----------


## retry

> Mitkä vain nuista käy, mutta itse ostaisin 35mm kumet, eli nuo keskimmäiset. Makuasioita ja joku toinen on varmasti eri mieltä.



Päädyn tilaamaan suosittelemasi renkaat ja 35mm leveydellä. 
Sillä jos erot ovat käytännössä olemattomia, niin silloin hinta ratkaisee. Nuo 35mm ovat 6€ per rengas edullisemmat, verrattuna kapeampiin tai leveämpiin malleihin. No ero ei ole kummoinen mutta köyhän on oltava tarkkana..

----------


## Moska

> Päädyn tilaamaan suosittelemasi renkaat ja 35mm leveydellä. 
> Sillä jos erot ovat käytännössä olemattomia, niin silloin hinta ratkaisee. Nuo 35mm ovat 6€ per rengas edullisemmat, verrattuna kapeampiin tai leveämpiin malleihin. No ero ei ole kummoinen mutta köyhän on oltava tarkkana..



Laitahan tuntemuksia, kun saat renkaat.

----------


## BEAT!!

> Onhan niitä
> 
> https://www.sjscycles.co.uk/freewheels-8-speed/



No niinpä näkyy olevan.  :Hymy:

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Miten tämä voi olla mahdollista ?

Vaihdoin cc-pyörään toiset kiekot mihin laitoin ihan uuden pg 1030 11-42 pakan. Toisilla kiekoilla ajettu about 600km ja niissä on ihan sama pakka kiinni, mutta sillä on siis ajettu 600km. Tuolla uudella pakalla takavaihtaja on aivan sekaisin ja vaihteet eivät pysy paikoillaan. Sram apex 1x11 systeemistä kyse. Aika outoa saatana.

----------


## kuovipolku

Huumorilla esitetty vastaus: ei mikään ihme, sillä PG 1030 on kymppipakka.

Asiallinen mutta ilman omaa kokemusta esitetty ja täysin arvaamalla heitetty vastaus: akseli voi olla nimellisesti sama, mutta vaatii kuitenkin hienosäätöä jotta rattaat "olisivat kohdallaan".

----------


## SSGT-92

Ja ne toiset kiekot on erimerkkiset kuin ne toiset ? Jos sul on levyjarrut,jouduit tod,näk, nekin laittaan kohilleen ?
 Tollain on ihan normaalia,säätö onnistuu vaijeria kirraamaalla/löystyttämällä,rajatkin kannattaa tsekata.

----------


## TERU

Vaihto vaatii juuri pienen hienosäädön, kun kiekot vaihtuvat, tai toisen pakan pohjalle ohuen säätörenkaan, koska noissa vapareissa pakka asettuu hiukan eri syvyyteen. Luule.😊

----------


## Huge004

Mitä vaseliinia suosittelisitte etu ja takarenkaan napoihin? 
Oli mielessä jos samalla kun vaihtelen takapakkaa ja ketjuja niin voisin huoltaa myös molemmat navat.

----------


## TERU

Weldtite on yksi hyvä, mutta mikä tahansa napojen laakereihin tarkoitettu käy.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Kiekot on erimerkkiset joo, mutta jarrutkin osui täysin kohdilleen tällä kertaa. Ikinä ei ole tarvinut vaihteita säädellä omien kiekojen vaihtojen yhteydessä, mutta jarrut on pitänyt lähes poikkeuksetta joka kerta keskittämään. Ja joo, eli pakka siis on 1130  :Hymy:  Pitää huomenna testata jos saisi tuolla vaijerin pikasäätimellä kohdilleen.

----------


## Pexxi

Voiko v-jarruihin alkuperäisten 55-millisten palojen tilalle laittaa 72-milliset? Tai suunnillen noi koot noin. Mietin vaan että voiko etujarru lyödä liian herkästi lukkoon kun pitoa kai tulee käsittääkseni lisää.

----------


## retry

> Voiko v-jarruihin alkuperäisten 55-millisten palojen tilalle laittaa 72-milliset? Tai suunnillen noi koot noin. Mietin vaan että voiko etujarru lyödä liian herkästi lukkoon kun pitoa kai tulee käsittääkseni lisää.



Hieman offtopic, mutta menkööt.. Kun olin ostamassa ensimmäistä pyörääni tänä kesänä(noh penskana oli kyllä fillari), niin aavistuksen verran epäillytti ostaa viime/toissavuoden -malli, kun siinä ei ollut levyjarruja, ne näyttävät olevan ihan must juttu nykyään.. Joten minulle tulikin käsitys, että ei tarvitse sitten kummosia tehoja odottaa jarruilta, kun vanhaa mallia ovat jne..

Ihmetus ja ilo oli suurimmillaan, kun ensimmäiselle lenkille sitten lähdin! Jarut toimivat todella hyvin. Vaikka kuskilla painoa n.100kg, niin pyörä pysähtyy erittäin hyvin ja nyt kun kokemusta on kertynyt muutama satakilometriä, niin etu ja takajarrun yhtäaikanen käyttö on alkanut tulemaan luonnostaan ja pyörä pysähtyy vähintäänkin hyvin ellei erinomaisesti! 

Kaikenlisäksi kun katsoin Velogin jarrupalojen vaihto/säätö -filmin Youtubesta, niin jarrujen vähäinen vinkuminen meni ihan minimiin. En voisi olla tyytyväisempi jarrujeni toimintaan! Eikä levyjarruja ole ollut ikävä, vaikka varmasti niissä on parempi tuntuma jarruttaessa ja ties mitäkaikkea kehitystä tapahtunut.
(Jarrupalat ovat 60mm)

Niin ja itse kysymykseen vastaan, vaikka nöösi olenkin.. en usko että jarrutusteho kasvaa niin paljon, että siitä ongelmia seuraa. Toki totuttellua varmasti vaatii, kun tuntuma jarrutustehoon muuttuu. 
Oleelisinta on varmaan valita sellaiset jarrupalat, jotka ovat laadukkaat. Tästä aiheesta sitten kokeneemmat osaavat jatkaa paremmin!

----------


## STN

Onhan noi vannejarrut ihan tehokkaita, kun pitää paikat puhtaina ja toimivina. Lienee vissiin märkäpito parempi levyjarruilla, tosin itse en ole omassa pyörässäni huomannut eroa sateella ja kuivalla jarrutustehossa, tosin mulla on nahkapalat käytössä. Mut kyllähän noi levyjarrut tulevaisuutta on.

----------


## Pexxi

Kyse siis kauppapyörästä jossa varmaan 10+ vuotta vanhat jarrupalat. Varmaan jos hioisi ja putsaisi voisi saada toimimaan joksikin aikaa mutta kai tohon voi jo laittaa uudet.

----------


## maalinni

> Onhan noi vannejarrut ihan tehokkaita, kun pitää paikat puhtaina ja toimivina. Lienee vissiin märkäpito parempi levyjarruilla, tosin itse en ole omassa pyörässäni huomannut eroa sateella ja kuivalla jarrutustehossa, tosin mulla on nahkapalat käytössä. Mut kyllähän noi levyjarrut tulevaisuutta on.



Eron huomaa nollakeleillä, kun ajat jäisillä v-jarruille mersun kylkeen. Levyjarrumies on nauraa selkäsi takana.

----------


## STN

Miten toi Sramin doubletap tms. toimii etuvaihtajan kohdalla? Eikös se takavaihtajan kohdalla mennyt että ensimäinen pykälä vaihto fyysisesti pienemmälle rattaalle ja kun vetää sen yli, mentiin isommalle rattaalle. Mites etuvaihtajassa, mille vaihtaa eka pykälä ja toka? Kaikki videot, joita olen jaksanut katsoa, kertoo vain miten se takavaihtaja toimii.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## SSGT-92

Oiskos tästä apuja sulle ja muillekin ;http://thebicyclechain.com/articles/...vers-pg292.htm

----------


## Raikku

RF sanoo että 38T rattaan kanssa pitäisi olla 26 toisena, itsellä nyt 40/28 ja pitkään ollut 38T varuilla, miksi en saisi laittaa sitä. Ymmärrän että rattaalta toiselle ketju voi liikkua eri lailla kun ne rampit yms on miten on, mutta eikai tuossa mitään ihmeellistä voi muuten olla(?)

----------


## TERU

Omissani olen "sekoitellut" rattaita ihan oman hyvin tasisen maastoni mukaiseen tarpeeseen välittämättä mistään suosituksista. Raja jossain kulkee, mutta toimineet ovat, se onkin vaatimustasoni. Rattaiden eroksi suositus on tuo 12 piikkiä, jotta etuvaihtajan voi asentaa ohjeen mukaan oikealle korkeudelle isommasta rattaasta. Joskus on ollut pyörässä vain 8 piikin ero ja vaihtajan on joutunut asentamaan yli suosituksen, se toimii nonkin aivan hyvin molempiin suuntiin huolellisella asennuksella. Omiin pyöriin saa asentaa mitä itse haluaa omalla vastuulla.😊
Shimanolla on krossareihin käyvä etuvaihtaja, jolla toimii hyvinkin pienellä piikkierolla olevat rattaat, CX70, tuollaisen olen asentanut kahtee omaan pyörään, vieläpä ylävetoisena.
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/f...h/rp-prod70123

----------


## jappari

Tuli tuossa vaihdettua etu v-jarruun aqua guide V-jarrupalat ja ens tuntumalla vaikuttaa hyviltä, hinta 2.90e  molemmat palat yhteensä!

----------


## JK-

Retropyörää kasatessa tuli seuraava ongelma: Miten tuosta kuulasta jatketaan vaijerin kuorella vaihtajalle päin? 

Tarvinnee jonkin osan väliin, pelkkä kuori+päätyholkki ei tunnu oikein asettuvan tuohon..

Lähetetty minun SM-G920F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## H.Brooks

Nyt sain hommattua Surly Krampuksen, jossa Aleks MD40 vanteet. Renkaina 3:n tuuman Surlyt. Koska vanne on noinkin leveä, en löydä taulukkoa sopiville renkaille.
Eli voinen käyttää esim. Swalben Marawintereitä mutta mikä on leveys, tai siis kapeus, jota voin käyttää. Ylikoon eli 29 tuuman renkaitahan ei ole pakko käyttää.
Tarkoituksenani on käyttää pyörää talvella pyöräteillä ja kesällä asfaltilla juhtana. Auttakaa tietämätöntä.

----------


## TERU

Apua tulee kun kerrot vannekoon. Se löytyy vanteesta pienellä präntättynä.

----------


## TERU

JK- olisko tuossa kuulassa ollut jonkinlainen hienosäätöruuvi? Tuohon saa pyöräliikkeestä uuden ja vaijerinkuorenpätkän siitä vaihtajaan tarvii. Kuva on vähän turhan tiukasti rajattu.

----------


## H.Brooks

> Apua tulee kun kerrot vannekoon. Se löytyy vanteesta pienellä präntättynä.



Joo, Kiitos. Olen nyt vankimielisairaalassa mutta pääsen illalla pois ja katson speksit. Luulin tuon numeron 40 merkkaavan leveyttä millimetreinä. Kehävalmistajan sivuilta ei asia selvinnyt.

----------


## STN

> Retropyörää kasatessa tuli seuraava ongelma: Miten tuosta kuulasta jatketaan vaijerin kuorella vaihtajalle päin? 
> 
> Tarvinnee jonkin osan väliin, pelkkä kuori+päätyholkki ei tunnu oikein asettuvan tuohon..
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G920F laitteesta Tapatalkilla







> JK- olisko tuossa kuulassa ollut jonkinlainen hienosäätöruuvi? Tuohon saa pyöräliikkeestä uuden ja vaijerinkuorenpätkän siitä vaihtajaan tarvii. Kuva on vähän turhan tiukasti rajattu.



Itsellä kanssa oli ongelma, mutta sitten kuorin uuden vaijerikuoren päältä n. 5mm matkalta sen muovin pois ja se sisäspiraali upposi tuohon hyvin.

----------


## H.Brooks

^^ Vanteen koko 622x40.

----------


## TERU

Taisi tulla rengaskoko, mutta eipä sen väliä, Marathon Winter on ihan hyvä valinta. Nyt on hyvä aika miettiä kun liukkaisiin vielä aikaa. Oma pyöräliike on hyvä apu. Jos netistä niin:

https://www.bikester.fi/schwalbe-mar...28-355376.html

----------


## vihtis83

^Kyllä noi Alexrims MD40 näyttäis vaan olevan 40mm leveät.

----------


## TERU

Huh huh, mistä noihin nastarenkaat?

----------


## TERU

> ^^ Vanteen koko 622x40.



Tietämättä ollenkaan varmuusastetta, kuvassa melko leveälle vanteelle asennettu 50-622 rengas, voiskohan tuollaisen asentaa 40 mm leveälle vanteelle?

https://www.bike-components.de/en/Sc...e-Tyre-p32899/

----------


## JackOja

> ...Tarkoituksenani on käyttää pyörää talvella pyöräteillä ja kesällä asfaltilla juhtana. Auttakaa tietämätöntä.



Ice Spiker on loistokas rengas myös pyöräteille. Laittaisin mielummin sen kuin jonkun 50-millisen Marawintterin.

----------


## TERU

Kun on hyvä ehdotus, panisitko kysyjälle linkin renkaaseen.

----------


## JackOja

No vaikka tästä. Pyöräteille menis kai tuo halpisversiokin, kaapeliversio Performance. Pari kymppiä isommalla rahalla saa taittuvan.

----------


## paaton

Isp on aika lipsakka kuivalla asfaltilla. Ottaisin mieluummin nicotinen kelville. Tosin jos ajaa maastossa, niin en edes harkitsisi muuta kuin ispiä 

http://45nrth.com/products/tires/nicotine

----------


## JK-

> Retropyörää kasatessa tuli seuraava ongelma: Miten tuosta kuulasta jatketaan vaijerin kuorella vaihtajalle päin? 
> 
> Tarvinnee jonkin osan väliin, pelkkä kuori+päätyholkki ei tunnu oikein asettuvan tuohon..
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G920F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Vastaan itselleni, pyöräkauppa auttoi  :Hymy: 

Eli tarvitsee alla olevan päätyholkin normaalin suorapäisen sijaan: istuu tukevasti tuon kuulan sisään

----------


## H.Brooks

Kiitos paljon vastauksista. Hauskaa tulee tuon semifätin kanssa varmaan riittämään.

----------


## Marsusram

ISP toimii 40mm vanteella hyvin. Ainoa vaaran paikka niillä on metallinen jäätynyt viemärikaivon kansi, jolla ei mikään pidä.
Lumella leveämpi vanne levittää pintaa ja tuo vakautta, kapealla vanteella syö herkemmin uraa lumeen ja alkaa upottaa spooriin.
Vielä leveämpää lumelle kaivatessa on ensimmäisiä 29+ plussakumeja Sharktoothit

----------


## MikkoM

Jaahas, uus kampe saapui Englannista ja jarruthan ne oli jääneet uk-asentoon vaikka siitä oli tilausvaiheessa puhetta. Elikkäs mitä tarvitaan ja onnistuuko kotioloissa ilman erikoistyökaluja sramin db5 jarrujen kääntö eu-malliin?

----------


## Iglumies

Vaihdat kahvat puolelta toiselle.
Irrottamatta letkuja, kahvat on samanlaiset.

----------


## MikkoM

No perhana, pikasesti katoin että vaihdevivut oli samassa rungossa, mutta eihän ne ollut  :Hymy:  Helppoa ku heinänteko, Kiits.

----------


## Reiss

mikä siinä on kun joka kerta kun pikalinkullisen takavanteen irroittaa, joutuu takaisin laiton jälkeen säätämään levyjarrujen jarrusatulan uudelleen. Tuota säätöä jos & kun ei muista tehdä niin hankaa toiselta reunalta pala levyyn..

----------


## oppes

> mikä siinä on kun joka kerta kun pikalinkullisen takavanteen irroittaa, joutuu takaisin laiton jälkeen säätämään levyjarrujen jarrusatulan uudelleen. Tuota säätöä jos & kun ei muista tehdä niin hankaa toiselta reunalta pala levyyn..



No eipä ole tullut moista vastaan...  :Irvistys:  Itellä kyllä asettuu aina siihen "keskelle" - tai ei ainakaan hinkkaa palaan, jos satula on ollut alun perin keskitetty.

----------


## Reiss

Tuossa vielä tarkemmin tutkin kun taas säädin satulan kohdilleen. Lenkillä edelleen kuuluu satunnaisesti hankaavat metallinen ääni. Välillä niin kovaa että alkaa vituttamaan. Ääni poistuu kun kahvaa painaa ihan millin, mutta palat eivät vielä kosketa levyä.. lenkin jälkeen tutkin vielä että levy palojen välissä keskellä, rakoa kylläkin joku puoli milliä puolellaan. Ja pyörii nätisti keskellä kun paikoillaan pyörittää.. hydrauliset siis kyseessä. Mistä helevetistä se hankaus tulee ..

----------


## SSGT-92

Onhan akseli varmasti siellä haarukan hahlojen pohjalla ?Pikalinkkukeulat tuppaa sivusuunnassa hieman myötäämään,jolloin kihnuttaa.Tarkista myös ne pikalinkun,haarukan ja akselin vastinpinnat,niihin ku pikkuhiljaa kertyy sopivan reilu lika ym. pinnoite,ei ne pidä vaik kuinka kireälle laittais.Silloin se sivuttais voimista "nuljuaa".
Olihan riittävän epäselvästi ny selvitetty tuo ...

----------


## Reiss

Kyllä pitäisi pohjassa olla. Tuon mainitsemasi etuhaarukan kihnutuksen tunnistan kyllä kun esim putkelta runttaa. Mutta tää mun ongelma on takapäässä. Täytyy vaikka seuraavaksi koittaa jos se on kertyneestä liasta kiinni, vaikka pyörä oli puhdistettu ennen tämän illan lenkkiä.

----------


## Aakoo

^Eihän vaan akseli ole löysällä, eli liikkuuko sivusuunnassa kun sormilla kokeilee?

----------


## SSGT-92

Takajäykkä vai täpäri ?Onhan takarunko/korvakkeet ehjä/t ?Takanavan laakerit ok ?

----------


## Reiss

Liekkö tuo mainitsemani ongelma vaan yhteensattumien summa.. ihan millipeliä. Ehkä akseli ei kuitenkaan satu joka kerta täysin pohjaan, ellei pientä voimaa käytä. Sama kireydessä, lienee jäänyt laittamatta tarpeeksi tiukallem, kun sen käsityksen sain ettei pikalinkkua tarvitse hampaat irvessa kiristää. Ei se nytkään niin kireällä ole etteikö aukeasi, mutta tällä kireydellä oli selkeästi vaikutusta myös jarrulevyn käyttäytymiseen palojen välissä. Runko + muut paikat ehjänä.. fillari GG/CX jos se nyt jotain merkkaa. Alusta asti oli jarrusatulan kohdilleen saamisessa pientä haastetta, kun se pyrkii kiristäessä vinoon levyyn nähden. Mutta vieläkin hämmentää se ääni mikä siitä tuli, kun ei se oikein palojen hankaamiselta levyynkään kuulostanut.

----------


## .Vaeltaja.

Löytyykö sramin gx11 takavaihtajan vipuun kasaus ohjetta mistään? Todennäköisesti helpompi ostaa uusi, mutta tilaushommiksi menee. En suosittele huoltopurkamista 😅

----------


## jpo

Ihmettelin tässä pyörän pesun jälkeen etuvanteen läpiakselin kiristämistä. Kierrän akselin paikalleen ja kiristän kevyesti. Sitten pitäisi kääntää "pikalinkku" kiinni. Vaan se ei liiku juuri lainkaan, jää miltei akselin suuntaiseksi. Minun pitää löysätä akselia noin varttikierroksen verran, että linkun saa kiinni. Ei se ajoa tunnu haittaavan, mutta tuntuu hassulta jättää se löysälle. Pyörä on 2017 Kona Jake the Snake (kuituhaarukalla). Mitään manuaalia ei tämän mukana tullut, mistä voisin opiskella.
Kuuluko sen noin toimia?

----------


## STN

> Ihmettelin tässä pyörän pesun jälkeen etuvanteen läpiakselin kiristämistä. Kierrän akselin paikalleen ja kiristän kevyesti. Sitten pitäisi kääntää "pikalinkku" kiinni. Vaan se ei liiku juuri lainkaan, jää miltei akselin suuntaiseksi. Minun pitää löysätä akselia noin varttikierroksen verran, että linkun saa kiinni. Ei se ajoa tunnu haittaavan, mutta tuntuu hassulta jättää se löysälle. Pyörä on 2017 Kona Jake the Snake (kuituhaarukalla). Mitään manuaalia ei tämän mukana tullut, mistä voisin opiskella.
> Kuuluko sen noin toimia?



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hcq-PwYj3TE

----------


## jpo

Kiitos STN,
 katselin GCN-videon myös läpiakselista. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ssBzGNWO20 
Taka-akselin suhteen tuo oli selvä, "snug but not tight". Itselläni etuakselin kanssa käy niin, että kun kierrän akselin "snug",linkku ei mene kiinni.Eli "snug" miinus 1/4"-kierros ja sitten saan lukkolinkun ilman voimaa kiinni. Kuuluuko sen toimia noin? 
Taisin jo ehtiä saada vahinkoa aikaisesi: Mene nyt prkle kiinni! Nyt tuntuu hitaasti ajaessa eturenkaassa vetelyä...

----------


## juhaa

Eturattaat 34 ja 42
Takapakka 13-28 (7 ratasta)

Noista tulee taka häkin mitaksi Short?
20" lasten pyörän Shimano Tourney SiS Indexin tilalle pitäisi arpoa uusi. Tilalle sopii mikä vain Shimanon 6/7 vaihtaja lyhyellä häkillä?

----------


## SSGT-92

Kyllä,jos se takavaihtaja vaan sallii ton suurimman rattaan,vaihtajan spekseistä löytyy tolle tehtaan antama max. koko-

----------


## ussaf

Putsailin aamulla maantiepyörän ketjuja ja pakkaa pienen ajotauon jälkeen. Ongelmana vain oli, että kammet ei tahtoneet pyöriä mihinkään suuntaan - paitsi erittäin tahmeasti. Ekana ajattelin, että pyörän PF30-keskiö varmaankin on syypää. Irrotin kuitenkin vielä takakiekon kokonaan, jonka jälkeen kammet pyöri ihan mallikkaasti ainakin noin näppituntumalla. 

Aikani ihmeteltyäni päädyin tulemaan, että voimansiirto vetää jumiin kun kiekon laittaa paikalleen JA kiristää pikalinkun. Kun pikalinkun löysää, voimansiirto hyrrää huomattavasti paremmin. Kuvittelisin siis, että ongelma olisi pikemminkin takanavassa, sen laakereissa, vapaarattaassa tms. kuin keskiössä. Mitäpä ajattelette muut?

Runko on Focuksen Izalco Max ja takakiekko DT Swissin R20 dicut jos näillä tiedoilla on merkitystä. Aiemmin en ole huomannut ongelmia.

----------


## Iglumies

Kuullostaa ihan keskiölaakerin kuolonkankeudelta, takakiekkoa irrottaessa sait siihen riittävästi liikettä, että se lähti taas pyörimään.
Vaiva ei korjaannu kuin laakerit vaihtamalla, rasvauksella saa annettua väliaikaista ensiapua.
Jumiintuneet vaihtajan rissat saattaa myös tehdä vähän samanlaista.

----------


## Unkka.T.Kumiankka

Olen asentamassa vanhaan maantierunkoon Hollowtech II laakerikupit vanhan nelikantti keskiön tilalle. Kävin feissauttamassa keskiöputken päät suoriksi pyöräliikkeessä. Pitääkö keskiön paljaille hiotuille pinnoille laittaa jotain ruostumista estävää ainetta ennen kuppien asennusta, riittääkö pelkkä rasva? Kyseessä siis crmo-runko...

----------


## Moska

> Olen asentamassa vanhaan maantierunkoon Hollowtech II laakerikupit vanhan nelikantti keskiön tilalle. Kävin feissauttamassa keskiöputken päät suoriksi pyöräliikkeessä. Pitääkö keskiön paljaille hiotuille pinnoille laittaa jotain ruostumista estävää ainetta ennen kuppien asennusta, riittääkö pelkkä rasva? Kyseessä siis crmo-runko...



Ite varmaan laittaisin kotelonsuojaa. Dinitrolin ml kilipullosta.

----------


## Blackborow

Itse laittaisin vaan reilusti vassua.

----------


## retry

> Laitahan tuntemuksia, kun saat renkaat.



Dodiin!
Uudet renkaat sain jo viime viikonlopuksi, testaamaan pääsin vasta eilen kun kelit/aikataulut menivät yksiin. 
Kiitokset Moskalle erittäin paljon tästä regas suosituksesta! Leveys on kylläkin 37mm eikä 35mm, kun renkaat löytyivät ihan sattumalta fillaritorilta hintaan 30€ + toim.kulut(ja ihan uudet!)

Ajoin vakion n.30km lenkin ja täytyy todeta, että ihan kuin alla olisi ollut toinen pyörä! Jos olisin tämän tiennyt, että kuinka iso vaikutus renkailla voi olla, niin olisin nämä hankkinut jo heti alkuunsa.
Pyörä tuntuu huomattavasti vakaammalta ja miellyttävämältä polkea, ero on uskomaton! Rullaa niin eri tavalla etä se vaikuttaa jopa "ajotyyliini" negatiivisesti. 

Esimerkki: 
Jos poljen abaut samalla vaihteella kuin vanhoilla renkailla suoralla tiellä(siten että polkeminen tuntuu kepeältä ja vauhti on tasaisen tappava), niin pyörä alkaa "pomppimaan" , en osaa paremmin kuvailla.. 
Joudun vaihtamaan isompaa vaihdetta ja polkeminen ei enää ole niin kevyttä kuin pitäisi(rasittaa polvia ikävästi), mutta meno muuttuu vakaaksi. Saa nähdä, että onko kyse vain totuttelusta, kuten oli lukkopolkimien/kenkien kanssa
(oli useampikin ongelma, jotka korjaantuivat pienillä säädöillä ja totuttelulla.) 

Tämä ongelma ilmenee siis juuri tasaisella tiellä, jos on vähänkin ala- tai ylämäkeä, niin ongelma häviää. Joo pyöräni on hybridi, eikä se maantiepyöräksi muutu..  mutta koitan saada tuon jousihaarukan lukittua nyt kokonaan ensimmäiseksi, niin se voi korjata tätä asiaa.

Pari kysymystä:
Onko nuo etuhaarukat 1:1 -käypäsiä, vai onko eri merkeillä erinlaisia yms? Ajatuksena olisi hankkia jäykkä haarukka jos sellaisen edulliseen hintaan löydän. En tarvitse hiilikuitu haarukkaa tai mitään muutakaan hibleetä, ihan teräs haarukan tohon laitan jostain hylkypyörästä, jos vain mahdollista.  

Sitten päivän kevennys pitempään harrastaneille, mutta minua ihmetyttänyt asia.. 
Kun olen katsonut maantiepyöriä, niin minun silmissäni Cyclocross ja maantie -fillarit on ihan samanlaisia, mitä eroa näillä oikein on?

----------


## JackOja

> Kun olen katsonut maantiepyöriä, niin minun silmissäni Cyclocross ja maantie -fillarit on ihan samanlaisia, mitä eroa näillä oikein on?



Ei muuten ole pikakysymys.

Mutta jos lyhyesti... onhan cyclocrossarissa enemmän rengastilaa, yleensä bb-droppia vähemmän ja muutenkin pikkasen maastoketterämpi geometria. Sun mielestä varmaan _gravel grinder_ -pyöräkin on ihan samanlainen kuin cyclocrossari tai maantiepyörä.





> Onko nuo etuhaarukat 1:1 -käypäsiä



Pikakysymykseen pikavastaus: eivät ole.

----------


## SSGT-92

> Dodiin!i
> Jos poljen abaut samalla vaihteella kuin vanhoilla renkailla suoralla tiellä(siten että polkeminen tuntuu kepeältä ja vauhti on tasaisen tappava), niin pyörä alkaa "pomppimaan" , en osaa paremmin kuvailla.. 
> Joudun vaihtamaan isompaa vaihdetta ja polkeminen ei enää ole niin kevyttä kuin pitäisi(rasittaa polvia ikävästi), mutta meno muuttuu vakaaksi. Saa nähdä, että onko kyse vain totuttelusta, kuten oli lukkopolkimien/kenkien kanssa
> (oli useampikin ongelma, jotka korjaantuivat pienillä säädöillä ja totuttelulla.)



Tuo pyörän pomppiminen saattanee johtua siitä,että jalkasi ryntäävät "ylikierroksille" sillä kepeällä vaihteella = tottumattomuus reilumpaan kadenssiin (poljin kierros/min).
 Korjaantuu ajamalla suuremmalla kadenssilla siten että pyrkii pitämään pyörityksen tasaisena,ei ala pomppia pyörä eikä kuski satulassa.
Tuo että isompi vaihde ottaa polviin;olethan säätänyt satulan paikan kohdilleen,pituus- ja korkeussuunnassa.Herkästä +1 pykälä raskaammalle vaihteelle siirto ei vielä pitäisi ottaa polviin.
Tuohon kyllä vaikuttaa vaihdevälikin paljon.Montakos vaihdetta hybridissäsi on?

----------


## retry

> Tuo pyörän pomppiminen saattanee johtua siitä,että jalkasi ryntäävät "ylikierroksille" sillä kepeällä vaihteella = tottumattomuus reilumpaan kadenssiin (poljin kierros/min).
>  Korjaantuu ajamalla suuremmalla kadenssilla siten että pyrkii pitämään pyörityksen tasaisena,ei ala pomppia pyörä eikä kuski satulassa.
> Tuo että isompi vaihde ottaa polviin;olethan säätänyt satulan paikan kohdilleen,pituus- ja korkeussuunnassa.Herkästä +1 pykälä raskaammalle vaihteelle siirto ei vielä pitäisi ottaa polviin.
> Tuohon kyllä vaikuttaa vaihdevälikin paljon.Montakos vaihdetta hybridissäsi on?



Tulin juuri lenkiltä, kävin ajamassa saman lenkin uudelleen. Säädin satulaa 2-3mm korkemmalle heti alkumatkasta ja polvien rasitus hävisi(minulla on risat polvet, olleet jo +10v. Pyöräily on auttanut huomattavasti tuohon vaivaan, kun jalkojen lihakset ovat vahvistuneet ja paino tippunut.) Uskonkin että satulan pikalinkku säätö on voinut antaa hieman periksi ajan myötä ja renkaita asentaessa pyörä oli välillä väärinpäin satulan varassa. Ei taida olla ihan pätevin ratkaisu satulan kiinnityksessä.. 

Satulan säätö vaikutti myös tuohon "pomppimiseen" -joka oli liian hmm.. voimakas ilmaisu, mutta ymärsit selvästi mitä tarkoitin. Ajo vakaantui entisestään, kun siirsin persausta aavistuksen taaksepäin tasaisella tienpätkällä.
Eli satulan pituus säätöä pitää hiemen rukata, mukana ei ollut sopivaa työkalua sitä varten, mutta uskon että saan sillä korjattua tuon vaivan kokonaan. Pyörässäni on 24 -vaihdetta, joten vaihdeväli on suht tiheä, mutta tosiaan pienillä säädöillä homma hoitunee lopullisesti.

----------


## retry

> Ei muuten ole pikakysymys.
> 
> Mutta jos lyhyesti... onhan cyclocrossarissa enemmän rengastilaa, yleensä bb-droppia vähemmän ja muutenkin pikkasen maastoketterämpi geometria. Sun mielestä varmaan _gravel grinder_ -pyöräkin on ihan samanlainen kuin cyclocrossari tai maantiepyörä.
> 
> 
> 
> Pikakysymykseen pikavastaus: eivät ole.




En tiedä mikä gravel grnder pyörä on, mutta joo, sen takiahan minä kysyinkin että mitä eroa noilla nimikkeillä on, kun vaikuttavat minusta niin samalta. Eli "bb-droppia vähemmän" -selvä homma..

----------


## CamoN

> Eli "bb-droppia vähemmän" -selvä homma..



...eikä välttämättä ole ihan kategorisesti noinkaan. Nykyään tarjontaa on niin tolkuttomasti ja niin moneen erilaiseen käyttöön, ettei selkeä rajanveto mielestäni oikein onnistu. Jos yleisnimityksellä ”käyräsarvisia polkupyöriä” haluaa laittaa jonkinlaiseen jonoon, löytyy ainakin aeropyörä, perinteinen maantiepyörä, endurance-pyörä, gravel grinder, cyclocross, retkipyörä ja monstercross. Jaottelua voi jatkaa edelleen jakamalla eri alakategoriat vaikka rungon valmistusmateriaaln mukaan. On aivan varmaa että vähintään vierekkäisten alakategorioiden pyöriä on saatavilla eri valmistajilta samalla geometrialla ja muutenkin hyvin samankaltaisina, vaikka niitä myydään eri tyyppisenä ja himpun verran erilaiseen käyttöön suunniteltuna.

Tällä hetkellä olisi aikamoinen savotta lähteä valitsemaan ensimmäistä ”maantiepyörää” aivan aloittelijana. Käyttötarkoituksen perusteella voi ottaa vähän suuntaa, mutta silti saattaa tulla tehty vikaostos. Vielä viisi vuotta sitten maantiepyörä oli maantiepyörä, cyclocross oli cyclocross ja sillä selvä.

----------


## retry

> ...eikä välttämättä ole ihan kategorisesti noinkaan. Nykyään tarjontaa on niin tolkuttomasti ja niin moneen erilaiseen käyttöön, ettei selkeä rajanveto mielestäni oikein onnistu. Jos yleisnimityksellä ”käyräsarvisia polkupyöriä” haluaa laittaa jonkinlaiseen jonoon, löytyy ainakin aeropyörä, perinteinen maantiepyörä, endurance-pyörä, gravel grinder, cyclocross, retkipyörä ja monstercross. Jaottelua voi jatkaa edelleen jakamalla eri alakategoriat vaikka rungon valmistusmateriaaln mukaan. On aivan varmaa että vähintään vierekkäisten alakategorioiden pyöriä on saatavilla eri valmistajilta samalla geometrialla ja muutenkin hyvin samankaltaisina, vaikka niitä myydään eri tyyppisenä ja himpun verran erilaiseen käyttöön suunniteltuna.
> 
> Tällä hetkellä olisi aikamoinen savotta lähteä valitsemaan ensimmäistä ”maantiepyörää” aivan aloittelijana. Käyttötarkoituksen perusteella voi ottaa vähän suuntaa, mutta silti saattaa tulla tehty vikaostos. Vielä viisi vuotta sitten maantiepyörä oli maantiepyörä, cyclocross oli cyclocross ja sillä selvä.



Kiitoksia vastauksestasi. Tämä valotti asiaa jo erittäin paljon. Joo, maantiepyörä on ollut mielessä, että ensi kesäksi sitten. Syksy talvi ja kevät mennään vielä tällä hybridi fillarilla, johon olen edelleen erittäin tyytyväinen.
On tosiaan valinnavaraa noissa maantiepyörissä! Kun niistä on koittanut saada edes jotakin käsitystä, nimikkeet tosiaan ei ole tiedossa jne, aloittelija kun olen.  

Tällähetkellä on sellainen ajatus, että ostan sen kiiturin sitten käytettynä ja kun ensimmäistä maantiepyörää on ostamassa, niin ei sen tarvitse olla viimesintä tekniikkaa yms. 
Saan edullisesti laadukkaan pyörän, kun käytetyn etsii ajankanssa ilman mitään hoppua.

----------


## santei

Onko tankonauhoissa jotain oleellista eroa? Muutaku väri.  :Leveä hymy:  Mukavuutta yms joissakin mainostetaan mutta onko käytännön eroa? Onko joku ylitse muiden esim. GG-käytössä?

----------


## kuovipolku

Onhan niitä eri paksuisia ja pinnaltaan erilaisia eli otetuntumaan voi tankonauhojen valinnalla vaikuttaa. Mutta yksi tykkää yhdenlaisesta ja toinen toisenlaisesta eivätkä edes kaikki jotka tykkäävät pehmustuksesta GG-käytössä halua sitä tankonauhoiltaan vaan valitsevat mielummin geelipehmusteiset ajohanskat.

Sitten lienee loputtomiin mielipiteitä siitä mikä tankonauha on vaivaton laitettava, käytössä kestävä ja kaiken lisäksi helppo pitää puhtaana. Ja jotkut ovat jopa sitä mieltä ettei millään noista kolmesta ominaisuudesta ole suurempaa väliä kunhan tankonauha on hyvä ajettava...

----------


## Flextone2

Pikaisesti kysyttynä: mistä kannattaa tilata Cannondalen caadx:n uudet jarrulevyt. Siinähän on Promaxin 160mm ja 140mm levyt, mutta harmittavan vähän noita pienempiä tuntuu olevan verkkokauppojen sivuilla.. :-O

----------


## SSGT-92

Onhan näitä :https://www.bike-components.de/en/CO...-Rotor-p55021/
https://www.bike-components.de/en/Sh...Brakes-p28525/
https://www.bike-components.de/en/Av...oseout-p25564/
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/f...&sort=pricelow
https://www.evanscycles.com/en-fi/bi...=price_inc_vat
Ko. liikkeet vain esimerkkejä.Et maininnut onko tarve 6 bolt- vai centerlocklevyt.Yllä olevat linkit ovat 140mm levyihin.Noiden Promax:ien tilalle käynee jokin yllä olevista.

----------


## teeässä

Kyseessä on shimano acera BR-M395 hydraulinen takajarru. Tuota yritin ilmata ja siinä epäonnistuin. Etujarrun kanssa oli helpompaa, edessä on joku deore jossa sen nipan, josta öljy menee sisään, juuressa on 7 mm pultti joka avaa yhteyden letkuun. Kuten kuvasta näkyy takana tälläistä ei ole. Miten tämän takajarrut kanssa tulisi toimia?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Aakoo

^  http://si.shimano.com/pdfs/dm/DM-BR0005-12-ENG.pdf tuosta sivulta 20 eteenpäin on aika selkeät ohjeet.

----------


## Laissy

Tuossa kuvassa näkyy tuo 3 mm kuusiokolo.

----------


## teeässä

> ^  http://si.shimano.com/pdfs/dm/DM-BR0005-12-ENG.pdf tuosta sivulta 20 eteenpäin on aika selkeät ohjeet.



No niin. Näinhän siinä käy kun puuhastelee liian hämärissä olosuhteissa. Jäi näkemättä tuo 3 mm kuusiokolo. Kiitos


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Pexxi

Paljonko jarrulevyt kuluu maastopyörässä? Koska pitäisi vaihtaa? Katselin tossa pari vuotta ajettuja levyjä ja selkeä "kynnys" niissä on siinä missä jarrupalat eivät enää ota kiinni. Eipä ole aiemmin tullut kiinnitettyä asiaan mitään huomiota.

----------


## SSGT-92

Käyttöohjeessa tai levyssä mainittu ko. min. thicknes. Shimanoilla joissakin 1.5mm ja Hayes V6/V8 levyissä se on 1.52mm.

----------


## SammyB

> Paljonko jarrulevyt kuluu maastopyörässä?



Riippuu paljon jarruttelee.  :Hymy: 

Mutta joo, kyllä ajan kanssa kuluu. On suhteellisen edullisia, niin ei kirpaise kovin, jos vaikka joka toinen ja jopa joka kevät vaihtaa.

----------


## Pexxi

Näistä olikin apua.

----------


## H. Moilanen

> Paljonko jarrulevyt kuluu maastopyörässä?



Hartsi -palalla ei oikeastaan yhtään, sintteripalalla jonkin verran.

----------


## Pexxi

Ilmeisesti ilmaa jarrussa. Jarru Avid DB3 Elixir, pyörä ollut väärin päin koko kesän. Jarru menee pohjaan asti mutta kun pumppaa muutaman kerran niin saa jarrutettua. Sen jälkeen taas menee pohjaan. Toipuuko jarru vai pitääkö ilmata? Tein vain hätäisen testin pihassa niin ei varmaa tietoa. Ja mistä ne ilmat tulivat talven aikana kun en muista että viime talvena olisi ollut. Vai onko nesteitä voinut kadota jostain kun ollut pyörä väärin päin? Toinen jarru toimii normaalisti.

----------


## Tomy

G02S vs G02A?

Minulla on pyörässäni SLX M7000 -jarrut, joissa Shimano G02S Resin jarrupalat. Tätä mallia näyttää olevan huonosti saatavilla Jyväskylästä. Sen sijaan G02A-paloja saattaisi löytyä helpommin. Kuvien perusteella palat ovat samannäköiset. Tietääkö kukaan voinko korvata G02S-palat G02A-paloilla ja odottaa suunnilleen samanlaista suorituskykyä kuin alkuperäisillä paloilla?

Tänks!

----------


## H. Moilanen

> Ilmeisesti ilmaa jarrussa. Jarru Avid DB3 Elixir, pyörä ollut väärin päin koko kesän. Jarru menee pohjaan asti mutta kun pumppaa muutaman kerran niin saa jarrutettua. Sen jälkeen taas menee pohjaan. Toipuuko jarru vai pitääkö ilmata? Tein vain hätäisen testin pihassa niin ei varmaa tietoa. Ja mistä ne ilmat tulivat talven aikana kun en muista että viime talvena olisi ollut. Vai onko nesteitä voinut kadota jostain kun ollut pyörä väärin päin? Toinen jarru toimii normaalisti.



Jarrunestesäiliö kahvassa on vajaa ja siksi ilmaa pääsee letkuun. Ihan tyypillinen juttu ensiasennusjarruissa. Ilma voi nousta letkusta itsekseen takaisin säiliöön ja siten jarrujen teho palautua, mutta vika ei varsinaisesti korjaannu ilman että täyttää säiliön.





> G02S vs G02A?



Ei pitäisi olla merkitystä. Molemmat on hartsipaloja. Tehoeroa näille voidaan ehkä saada labramittauksessa, mutta sellaista eroa jonka käyttäjä huomaa, ei ole.

----------


## Pexxi

Kiitos. Pitänee nyt sitten vielä katsella mutta kuitenkin tilata ilmaussetti valmiiksi kun kuitenkin yhdessä toisessakin pyörässä Avidin jarrut. Läski ja oikeastaan ihan vaan lumipyörä kyseessä niin ei kai vielä kauhea kiire. Tai mistä sen tietää kun viime vuonnakin taisi marraskuussa kausi alkaa. Näyttäisi aika monivaiheiselta toi Avidien ilmaus mutta onneksi löytyy hyviä videoita.

----------


## H. Moilanen

Avidin ilmaus on periaatteeltaan hyvin yksinkertainen, mutta käytännössä ilman poistaminen systeemistä on välillä suorastaan saatanasta. Mikä lienee syynä, että välillä nestettä saa lutkuttaa edes takasin ja pitkään että viimeinenkin ilmakulpa tulee pois.

----------


## duris

Onko mitään hyväksi todettuja jarrupaloja Sramin maantie Hydroihin, siis jotka olisi huomattavasti Sramin originaaleja halvempia, mutta jarruteho/kesto kuitenkin OK. Noi alkaa tulemaan aika kalliiksi, kun näillä keleillä kestää palat yhden cx-kisan.

----------


## Tomy

> G02S vs G02A?
> 
> Minulla on pyörässäni SLX M7000 -jarrut, joissa Shimano G02S Resin jarrupalat. Tätä mallia näyttää olevan huonosti saatavilla Jyväskylästä. Sen sijaan G02A-paloja saattaisi löytyä helpommin. Kuvien perusteella palat ovat samannäköiset. Tietääkö kukaan voinko korvata G02S-palat G02A-paloilla ja odottaa suunnilleen samanlaista suorituskykyä kuin alkuperäisillä paloilla?
> 
> Tänks!



Sain vastauksen muualla kysymykseeni. G02S-pala on teräsrungolla ja G02A-pala alumiinirungolla. Itse jarrupalan materiaali lienee sama.

----------


## Munarello

Spessun Crux (vm 2015 Elite) on alkanut napsumaan ja keskiölaakeria tietysti epäilen. No olisi kai helppo homma, senkun vaihtaa laakerin, mutta kun... Siinähän speksin mukaan on BB30 keskiö, mutta nettiseikkailu keskiöstandardien hämmentävään maailmaan toi lisäkierrettä eli ymmärsinkö nyt oikein että kun tuossa on Praxisin kammet (Zayante M30), joissa akseli on vetopuolella 30mm ja toisella puolen 28mm niin siihen käy vain_ja_ainoastaan Praxisin oma M30 BB -laakerisetti?

Pyörähän sinänsä on ollut erinomainen lenkkikaveri, mutta jos spessun SCS-sekoilun lisäksi tulee vielä tämäkin eteen niin pitäisiköhän alkaa taas katselemaan seuraavaa mankelia..  :Vihainen:

----------


## CamoN

> Pyörähän sinänsä on ollut erinomainen lenkkikaveri, mutta jos spessun SCS-sekoilun lisäksi tulee vielä tämäkin eteen niin pitäisiköhän alkaa taas katselemaan seuraavaa mankelia..



En ota teknisesti kantaa kuin sen verran, että se keskiömuhvi on kuitenkin BB30:lle tarkoitettu. Suosiolla kerralla isompi remontti ja homma kuntoon. Prässättävään muhviin tarkoitetut toisiinsa kiertyvät keskiökupit ja mieleiset kunnolliset BB30-kammet. Avot.

----------


## Munarello

^Meinaat siis, että kerralla koko kampisarja ja keskiölaakerit uusiksi. Tuo ei toki kuulosta lainkaan pöljemmältä  kun ottaa huomioon, että pyörä muuten olisi ns 'keeper'. Pitääpä vähän miettiä lisempää, nuo praxisin kammet ja rattaat toki olisi muuten ihan sitä niin sanottua 'kunnollista' kamaa, mutta tosiaan tuo laakerisekoilu ei oikein kuulosta hyvältä.

----------


## FocusOn

Cyclossa Cosine 23mm kiekot. Mäkeen polkiessa ja monessa muussa tilanteessa takajarrulevy rapisee, vaikka jarrusatula on keskitetty. Vanne ilmeisesti jotenkin liikehtii sivuttaisvoimien vaikutuksesta. Mistähän moinen? En ole mitannut kiekon akselin holkkia, joka tulee haarukan koloon - voiko se olla liian pieni? Löysin foorumilta mainintoja 15x100 thru axle -konversiosta - onko siinä kyse juuri holkkien vaihtamisesta haarukkaan sopiviin?

----------


## JackOja

> ...takajarrulevy rapisee, vaikka jarrusatula on keskitetty. Vanne ilmeisesti jotenkin liikehtii sivuttaisvoimien vaikutuksesta. Mistähän moinen?



Takahaarukka antaa periksi ja taipuu woiman alla. Ei ole vaarallista eikä haitallista, mutta kiusallista toki pyrittäessä täydelliseen hiljaisuuteen. Vika on oikeastaan fillarin rungossa eikä kiekoissa.





> En ole mitannut kiekon akselin holkkia, joka tulee haarukan koloon - voiko se olla liian pieni?



Eipä oikeastaan voi. Tai jos näin olisi koko pyöräkin olisi täydellisen ajokelvoton.





> Löysin foorumilta mainintoja 15x100 thru axle -konversiosta - onko siinä kyse juuri holkkien vaihtamisesta haarukkaan sopiviin?



Ei ole.

----------


## FocusOn

Unohtui mainita, että pyörän alkuperäisillä kiekoilla ei tuota vaivaa ilmene ollenkaan. Mikä ero kiekoissa voi olla, että haarukka joustaisi eri tavalla?

----------


## H. Moilanen

^Pikalinkun ja akselin materiaali. Orkkiskiekot linkkuineen ovat oletettavasti jotain panssarivaunurautaa, niinkuin orkkiskiekot usein ovat.

E: lisätään vielä navan laakeroinnin rakenne ja mahdollinen välys.

----------


## FocusOn

On kyllä siinä määrin häiritsevä rapina - kuin joku risu olisi pinnojen välissä, että mistähän saisi panssarivaunurautaisen akselin ja pikalinkun..? Välillä se asettuu ja ei rapise niin herkästi, kun taas välillä rapisee tasaisella polkiessakin.

----------


## JackOja

Oletko ihan satavarma, että ääni tulee jarrulevyn ja -palojen kontaktista? Käyttämäsi termi "rapina" ei minusta viittaa sellaiseen vaan esimerkiksi pinnojen löysyyteen. Joka voisi olla myös "ritinää". Laakerit voisi myös "rapista".

----------


## FocusOn

Hienoisesti jarrua painamalla (niin ettei vielä tunnu juuri vastusta) riplatus loppuu. Mutta totta on, että se kuulostaa pinnojen helinältä. Jarru tuskin sitä kuitenkaan lopettaisi..?

----------


## H. Moilanen

^Jarrupala ei ole männässä millään kiinni ja renkaasta johtuva tärinä ravistaa palaa --> pala hakkaa levyyn pitäen ääntä. Jarrun painaminen pysäyttää palan heilumisen ja ääni häviää. Levyn muoto ja paksuus ovat olla tässä tapauksessa avaintekijöitä.

----------


## Reiss

olen taistellut samankaltaisen ongelman kanssa, josta kyselen aiemmissa viesteissä. Luulin jo päässeeni eroon tarpeeksi pikalinkkua kiristämällä, mutta p*skanmarjat.. sama homma uusiutui edellisen rengasjumpan jälkeen ja taas keskitettävä jarrusatula uusiksi. Seuraavaksi ajattelin koittaa josko linkku on liian kireällä, koska takavanteen jarrulevy näkyy liikkuvan samaa tahtia sivuttaissuunnassa, kun linkkua laittaa lukitusasentoon / avaa. Kato FocusOn jos tuolla olisi sulle vielä jotain kokeilemisen arvoista vinkkiä: http://www.bikeradar.com/forums/view...php?t=12999103

----------


## FocusOn

Jep, kiitos vastauksista!

Kehtaisiko joku vielä selittää mitä tarkoittaa "100x15 thru axle conversion" ja mitä sillä voi saavuttaa?

Toiseksi pystyisikö tuohon Cosinen kiekkoon vaihtamaan tanakamman akselin? Alkuperäisessä kiekossa näyttäisi haarukan koloon tulevat akselin holkit olevan rautaa, kun taas Cosinessa muovia(?).

----------


## H. Moilanen

Kiekko sopii keulaan, jossa on 15x100 millinen akseli. Jos keula on pikalinkullinen, tuolla muunneltavuudella et tee mitään.

----------


## JackOja

> Kiekko sopii runkoon, jossa on 15x100 millinen akseli.



Kaiketi tarkoitat keulaan.





> Alkuperäisessä kiekossa näyttäisi  haarukan koloon tulevat akselin holkit olevan rautaa, kun taas Cosinessa  muovia(?).



Melko varmasti eivät ole muovia.

Joissakin kiekoissa voidaan pikalinkkuakselien tilalle vaihtaa 9x100 ja 10x135 mm "pikalinkkuläpiakselit", jotka käyvät samaan etu- ja takahaarukkaan kuin pikalinkutkin. Tukevuutta haetaan muutoksella.

----------


## H. Moilanen

^Runko... runkosetti... keula... Seison korjattuna  :Vink:

----------


## Reiss

Uusi vanne. Jarrupinnassa skröbö, vähän koholla. Hiomapaperia, viilaa vai ei mitään? Ei ole kyllä kuljetuksessa tullut.. 

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A5000 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kanuuna

Itte reklamoisin, jos kerran uusi vanne. 

Jos ei reklamaatioasia, hioisin varovasti tai rapsuttaisin kevyellä kädellä. Ehkäpä jollain terävällä, puukkoa pienemmällä välineellä. Lelumiinin pitäs muuttaa muotoonsa aika helposti. Toisaalta näyttää niin pieneltä hitiltä kuvassa, että en tekis mitään, jos tosta ei ole harmia. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Reiss

> Itte reklamoisin, jos kerran uusi vanne. 
> 
> Jos ei reklamaatioasia, hioisin varovasti tai rapsuttaisin kevyellä kädellä. Ehkäpä jollain terävällä, puukkoa pienemmällä välineellä. Lelumiinin pitäs muuttaa muotoonsa aika helposti. Toisaalta näyttää niin pieneltä hitiltä kuvassa, että en tekis mitään, jos tosta ei ole harmia. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Joo pieni on osuma. Korkeintaan syö jarrupalaan uraa, kun se puoli milliä koholla. Nyt olis hyvä tasoitella ennenkuin asentaa, mietin vaan mikä olisi työkalu jolla tekee vähiten damagee lisää.

----------


## Moska

> Joo pieni on osuma. Korkeintaan syö jarrupalaan uraa, kun se puoli milliä koholla. Nyt olis hyvä tasoitella ennenkuin asentaa, mietin vaan mikä olisi työkalu jolla tekee vähiten damagee lisää.



Terävällä puukolla vuolaasee röpön pois, roplem solved.

----------


## köpä

Tuleeko ongelmaa jos vaihtaa fsa ohjainlaakerin yläpään cane creekkiin? Kummatkin zs44 ja tarkotus ois vaihtaa kaikki muu paitsi kuppi. Eli voiko kupit ja laakerit olla erilaiset?

----------


## H.Brooks

Sram nx 1-11 ja kuukauden vanha. Siis trigger liipasimet.
No eikös ne lakanneet vaihtamasta kesken ajon. Löysäsin vivuston kantta ja taas toimi vähän aikaa. Ongelma uusiutui. Avasin kannen ja pesin rasvanpostajalla ja paineilmalla sen enempi jousiin koskematta. Laitoin löysät öljyt ja taas toimi...päivän. Nyt on kansi löysästi kiinni niin toimii. Vituttaa. Onko muilla vastaavaa ongelmaa tai tietoa?

----------


## Huoleton

> Tuleeko ongelmaa jos vaihtaa fsa ohjainlaakerin yläpään cane creekkiin? Kummatkin zs44 ja tarkotus ois vaihtaa kaikki muu paitsi kuppi. Eli voiko kupit ja laakerit olla erilaiset?



Ei tule ongelmaa jos laakerin mitat on samat. Sisähalkaisija nyt varmaan on sama, ulkohalkaisijoissa voi ehkä olla eroja. Sitten on vielä se kupin kulma, joka todennäköisesti on sama. Molemissa laakereissa todennäkösesti joko lukee nuo mitat kyljessä tai sitten siinä on koodi jonka googlaamalla saa mitat selville.
ZS44 periaatteessa kertoo vaan että semi-integroitu ja sopii 44mm reikään. Laakerit kuitenkin usein sattuu oleen mitoiltaan samoja.

----------


## Mr_W

Kolmen rattaan etuvaihtajalla ketju siirtyy usein isoimmalta rattaalta suoraan pienimmälle, eikä siis siirry vivusta "kolmoselta" (isoin) "kakkoselle" (keskimmäinen ratas). Tämän 3 -> 1 -ylivaihtamisen jälkeen kakkoselle pääsee kyllä vaihtamalla vivunkin ykköselle (ketju on jo siellä) ja kipuamalla ykköseltä kakkoselle. 

Mitä pitäisi säätää? Mekaaninen ymmärrys ei oikein riitä hahmottamaan.

----------


## H. Moilanen

Vaijeri on löysällä tai vaihtajan häkki liian ylhäällä. Näistä lähtisin hakemaan syypäätä.

----------


## Mr_W

Kiitoksia avusta! Kokeilen.

----------


## CamoN

Ihan alkutekijöistään kun säätää ajatuksella, lähtee toimimaan. Vaihtajan häkin vino asentokin voi aiheuttaa tuon.

----------


## Lvaline

muistaako kukaan minkä kokoinen ja millanen pultti menee noihin etuvaihtajan kiinnikkeeseen?

----------


## H. Moilanen

M(atti) vitonen

----------


## Jomppanen

Cyclossa on Shimanon ketju, HG-X11 CN-HG800.
Pitääkö siinä oleva teksti olla ulospäin?
Ketjussa on merkki IN tai NI, siitä pohdin että pitääkö se olla sisäänpäin eli rungon puolelle. Muistan lukeneeni että tekstit pitää olla ulospäin mutta en löytänyt nopealla Googlella uudelleen tuollaista ohjetta.

Sitten,  miksi siinä ei ole pikalukkoa?
Toisessa fillarissa on Sramin edukas PC 1110 ketju ja siinäkin on pikalukko. Sitten kun laitan Shimanon ketjuun pikalukon niin onko joku syy miksi ei vois käyttää samanlaista pikalukkoa kun Sramissa?

----------


## Moska

> Cyclossa on Shimanon ketju, HG-X11 CN-HG800.
> Pitääkö siinä oleva teksti olla ulospäin?
> Ketjussa on merkki IN tai NI, siitä pohdin että pitääkö se olla sisäänpäin eli rungon puolelle. Muistan lukeneeni että tekstit pitää olla ulospäin mutta en löytänyt nopealla Googlella uudelleen tuollaista ohjetta.
> 
> Sitten,  miksi siinä ei ole pikalukkoa?
> Toisessa fillarissa on Sramin edukas PC 1110 ketju ja siinäkin on pikalukko. Sitten kun laitan Shimanon ketjuun pikalukon niin onko joku syy miksi ei vois käyttää samanlaista pikalukkoa kun Sramissa?



Teksti ulos ja ylhäältä luettavaksi. Shimano käyttää tappia ketjun liitokseen, mutta voi käyttää pikalinkkuakin.

----------


## oppes

Shimpan huolto-/säätöohjeet (tosin kökkösuomella tai Englanniksi) löytyy aika helposti Interwebistä. Noita kun ajatuksella, kärsivällisyydellä ja pienillä muutoksilla/säädöillä seuraa, niin toimii kuin junan vessa siinä Buickissa. Etuvaihtaja varsinkin on aika yksinkertainen vekotin. Kun ala- ja ylärajat on kohdallaan, niin toi vaijerin kireyden säätäminen on aika helppoa.

----------


## JK-

Olisi projektiin hakusessa 9 speed laaja takapakka esim. 11-40 hampaisena. 

Löytyykö muita vaihtoehtoja kuin Sunrace csm990 

http://www.sunrace.com/en/products/detail/csm990

tai kiinakaupan Ztto

http://s.aliexpress.com/rQVzmYZb 

Tuleeko toimimaan jos tangossa on maantiekahva Tiagra 4500, samaten 9 vaihteisena: vetosuhde lienee oikea?

EDIT: 1x9 ketjusta löytyikin vastaukset: Sunrace taitaa olla fiksuin vaihtoehto ja maantiekahva toimii

----------


## 0802905

Podin mahdollisuuksia päivittää Tunen king kong navoille, sapim cxrayn pinnoilla, bor 333 xmd+ wide vanteille kasatut keikot päivittää leveämpi kehäisiin. 

Ei taida olla mahdollista heittää alle suoraan, 30mm sisäleveyden omaava vanne? Vai pitääkö pinnat vaihtaa samalla? En yritä tehdä tätä itse - joku ammattilainen saa hoitaa.

----------


## noniinno

^ No jos kehän erd-mitta, kehän offset ja reikäluku täsmää niin mikäettei. Nippelit kannattaa vaihtaa uusiin.

----------


## Miklo

Pikakysymys: 

https://www.dtswiss.com/en/products/...900-spline-30/

vs

https://www.dtswiss.com/en/products/...700-spline-30/

Onko päivitys noihin 1700-sarjan kiekkoihin 150e arvoista? Google kertoo että , vapaaratas on mahdollisesti heikompi noissa 1900-sarjan kiekoissa.
Tämän vastauksen sain jälleenmyyjältä: We do occassionally get issues with them yes - but not so much for us to be concerned - we sell hundreds and hundreds but only see a handful back each year. The freehub system is certainly not as reliabable as the ratchet system on the other wheels which is basically bombproof, but its not specifically problematic.

Syy miksi kysyn, alkaa liika speksaus vaivaamaan ja hinta lähtenyt uhkaavasti jo nousemaan..

----------


## FocusOn

Kyselin tuossa sivu taaksepäin arvauksia takajarrulevyn rapinaan/riplatukseen. Kiekkoja taas vaihtaessa tuli syy selville, kun keskitin jarrut, mutta levy riplatti jo ilman mitään painoa/vetoa mihinkään suuntaan.

Vaikka jarrupalat asettuivat irti levystä, jarrusatula ei keskittynyt ja jarrulevyn uloin kulma hankasi satulan aukon reunaan. Levyn ulkoreunan muodosta riippuen ääni on sitten hankaus tai riplatus - minulla isolla aaltokuviolla jälkimmäistä. Säätelin sitten jarrulevyn keskelle satulan aukkoa ja eipä enää hankaa eikä riplata missään tilanteessa. Tilaa levyn molemmin puolin suhteessa jarrusatulan aukkoon jää mulla milli tai puolitoista, joten pienistä toleransseista on kiinni.

Juurisyy lienee jarrusatulan liikkuvuus keskitettäessä eli pultit pitää avata reilusti auki ja tsekata, että liikkumispinta on puhdas. Tosin sekään ei ole välttämättä takuu onnistumiselle, jos jarrusylinteri ei liikuta paloja symmetrisesti. Palojen epäsymmetrisestä kulumisesta päätellen omassa laitteessa myös jälkimmäistä oiretta.

----------


## JackOja

> ...jos jarrusylinteri ei liikuta paloja symmetrisesti. Palojen epäsymmetrisestä kulumisesta päätellen omassa laitteessa myös jälkimmäistä oiretta.



Sun pitää herkistää ne männät silikonirasvalla.

----------


## oppes

> Juurisyy lienee jarrusatulan liikkuvuus keskitettäessä eli pultit pitää avata reilusti auki ja tsekata, että liikkumispinta on puhdas. Tosin sekään ei ole välttämättä takuu onnistumiselle, jos jarrusylinteri ei liikuta paloja symmetrisesti. Palojen epäsymmetrisestä kulumisesta päätellen omassa laitteessa myös jälkimmäistä oiretta.



No juuri näin. Keksit juuri asian, jonka moni muukin on joutunut myös opettelemaan antapään kautta. Tuo satulan kiristys siihen "keskelle" ei ole ihan niin helppo juttu kuin voisi kuvitella. Se voi kiristysvaiheessa liikkua. Mutta viimeisen kiristyksen jälkeen on helppo (ainakin omissa pyörissä) katsoa, että jarrulevyn ja -palojen välille jää välys ja se säilyy koko pyörän kierroksen. Jos ei, niin löysään satulan ja aloitan uudelleen. Satula löysälle, jarru kireälle, pulttien kiristys kohtuullisesti, jarrun löysäys, jarrupulttien kiristys, jarrun löysäys, pyöritä kiekkoa / hankaako? Jos hankaa, niin kummalta sivulta, pulttien löysäys ja homman aloitus alusta.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## CamoN

Oma timanttiseksi hioutunut tekniikkani jarrusatulan kiristykseen:
- löysää pultit
- kokeile käsin, että jarrusatula pääsee oikeasti liikkumaan (pultit ovat riittävän löysällä)
- pumppaa jarrukahvaa ja pidä pohjassa
- ota käsin kiinni jarrusatulasta, pidä satulaa paikallaan ja vapauta jarrukahva
- kiristä ensin toista pulttia sen verran, että se alkaa kiristyä ja pitää satulaa paikallaan
- kiristä toinen pultti suoraan oikeaan momenttiin
- palaa ensiksi kiristettyyn ja kiristä momenttiin
- tarkista vielä toinen.

Puristamalla jarrukahvaa pohjaan ei ole mitään mahdollisuutta huomata jarrusatulan pientä kiertyvää liikettä kiristyksen aikana. Sen sijaan jos satulasta pitää kiinni käsin, sen tuntee välittömästi. Ja sitä on jopa mahdollisuus vastustaa, kun tuntee kumpi pää lähtee kiertymään helpommin. Jos jarrupaine ei meinaa keskittää satulaa millään, toinen yksinkertainen keino on asettaa satula ihan vaan tarkalla silmällä välykset arvioiden.

----------


## oppes

> Oma timanttiseksi hioutunut tekniikkani jarrusatulan kiristykseen:
> - löysää pultit
> - kokeile käsin, että jarrusatula pääsee oikeasti liikkumaan (pultit ovat riittävän löysällä)
> - pumppaa jarrukahvaa ja pidä pohjassa
> - ota käsin kiinni jarrusatulasta, pidä satulaa paikallaan ja vapauta jarrukahva
> - kiristä ensin toista pulttia sen verran, että se alkaa kiristyä ja pitää satulaa paikallaan
> - kiristä toinen pultti suoraan oikeaan momenttiin
> - palaa ensiksi kiristettyyn ja kiristä momenttiin
> - tarkista vielä toinen.
> ...



Pitää kokeilla! Kiitos vinkistä... On noi keskelle saatu omallakin tyylillä, mutta joskus on vaatinut "uusintayritystä"...

----------


## ranzi

Mikäs mahtaa olla vikana SLX takajarrussa? Ilmatessa ei saa painettua jarrusatulaan kiinnitetyn ruiskun mäntää ollenkaan. Mäntä on siis aivan jäykkä. Ilmausruuvi oli auki satulasta ja kahvan ruuvin tilalla ruisku ilman mäntää. Molemmat satulan männät oli painettuna pohjaa ja välissä palikka. Eikö mäntiä pidäkään painaa aivan pohjaan?  Jarru toimii kyllä muuten, mutta on vähän pehmeä.

----------


## H. Moilanen

^Kyllähän siellä kuuluu neste kulkea satulasta kahvaan ja toisinpäin ihan vaan ruiskun mäntää painaen. Lähtisin etsimään syyllistä jumittavasta kahvan männästä. Satulan mäntien asennolla ei ole merkitystä.

----------


## ranzi

Mutta eikös jumiva kahvan mäntä vaikuttaisi jarrun toimintaa? Esimerkiksi hidas palautuminen tai pohjaan jäänti. Täytyy kokeilla illalla vielä uutta ilmausta.

----------


## H. Moilanen

> Mutta eikös jumiva kahvan mäntä vaikuttaisi jarrun toimintaa?







> Jarru toimii kyllä muuten, mutta on vähän pehmeä.



Itse itsellesi vastaten.

----------


## Laroute

Keväällä tyhmyyttäni tilasin Shimano SLX osasarjan, jossa ei ollut jarrukahvoja, vaan ainoastaan 11x shifteri. Se oli tietysti Shimanon idiotismillä varustetulla kiinnikkeellä, eikä käy Avidin kahvoihin, jotka tietysti ovat mekaaniset.

Onko olemassa jotain mekaaniseen levyjarruun jarrukahvaa, mihin tuo SL-M7000-11 Dyna-sys II käy? Vai, joutuuko käyttämään tuota ProblemSolverin Mismatchia tai vetämään sen klemmarilla tankoon?

Eiköhän nuo Sramin tai jonkin muun valmistajan shifterit normipannalla pelitä tuon SLX takavaihtajan kanssa, vai onko siinäkin Shimano protectionismin nimissä tehnyt jonkin källin.

----------


## ranzi

Nyt on jarru ilmattu. Syynä jäykkään ruiskun mäntään ei ollut jumiva pääsylinteri, vaan kahvan etäisyyden säätö. Säätö ei vissiin saa olla kaikista kaukaisimmassa asennossa. Säätämällä kahvaa noin 5 mm lähemmäksi tankoa alkoi neste virrata satulasta pääsylinteriin vaivattomasti.

----------


## Seppo63

Kiinnostaisi ostaa alennusmyynti ketjussa postatut Mavic Cosmic Carbonet cycloon maantiekäyttöön, mutta millä konstein 12mm läpiakselin saisi toimimaan 15mm haarukassa. Mavicin sivut väittävät että tämä olisi tehtävissä, mutta tarvittavaa adapteria ei kerrota. Vinkkejä?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CamoN

> Kiinnostaisi ostaa alennusmyynti ketjussa postatut Mavic Cosmic Carbonet cycloon maantiekäyttöön, mutta millä konstein 12mm läpiakselin saisi toimimaan 15mm haarukassa. Mavicin sivut väittävät että tämä olisi tehtävissä, mutta tarvittavaa adapteria ei kerrota. Vinkkejä?



Ensimmäisenä vinkkinä oikea kysymyksen asettelu - millä konstilla 15mm läpiakselin saa mahtumaan 12mm läpiakselille tarkoitettuun napaan? Keulan akselistandardi ei ole muuttumassa ihan helpolla mihinkään, eli adapterit hankitaan napaan. Etunavassa joko oikeasti on huomioitu 15mm läpiakselin käyttö mm. navan laakereiden halkaisijassa, tai sitten ei.

----------


## Seppo63

Kiitos paljon avusta kysymyksen asettelusta! Juuri tuossa apua tarvitsinkin! 

No tällä setillä tuo ilmeisesti onnistuu. Part Number : B4104401


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Be.

Moi! Osaisiko joku sanoa, mitä tämä osa on? Tuli irti kun olin laittamassa takapyörä takaisin renkaan vaihdon jälkeen enkä keksi mihin laittaa!

----------


## ranzi

Onko vapaarattaan rungot aina napakohtaisia, vai voiko napaan asentaa eri merkkisen vapaarattaan. Nykyinen napa on Syncros Factory ja jossain vaiheessa tarvisi vapaaratas vaihtaa. 
Nykyinen vapaaratas on neljällä kynnellä.

----------


## JackOja

> Onko vapaarattaan rungot aina napakohtaisia...



Kyllä. Joskin joitakin geneerisiä kiinanapoja (ainakin Novatec, Chosen, Joytech) myydään muillakin nimillä. Ja vaikka DT:n sisuskaluja muille brändätyissä navossa.

----------


## MK16

Race Face Next sl kammet. Vetopuolen kammessa tuntuu klappia. Toisen puolen kampi ok. Kiristin tuota 8mm kuusiokolopulttia, mutta se ei auttanut. Tuossahan on vielä tuo 16mm kuusiokolo, onkohan sen kiristyksestä apua vai onko kampi entinen?

----------


## elasto

> Race Face Next sl kammet. Vetopuolen kammessa tuntuu klappia. Toisen puolen kampi ok. Kiristin tuota 8mm kuusiokolopulttia, mutta se ei auttanut. Tuossahan on vielä tuo 16mm kuusiokolo, onkohan sen kiristyksestä apua vai onko kampi entinen?



Kurkkaapas sinne akselin ja kammen väliseen liitokseen ja kerro näyttääkö tämä tutulta:





Lisää aiheesta täällä: http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...Next-SL-kammet

----------


## MK16

^ Joo juuri samanlailla klappaa, kylläkin vaan toinen eli rattaan puoli.

----------


## Jomppanen

Uusin jarruja cycloon ja tarkoitus olisi 105 kahvoilla ohjata Avid BB7-jarruja.
Noissa jarruissa ei ole vaijerin kireydelle varsinaista säätöä ja se on kauheeta.
Mukana tuli Avid in-line barrel adjuster https://www.tritoncycles.co.uk/compo...adjuster-p5442
Tuossa in line-säätimessä ei ole kierteitä ja sekin on kauheeta. Jos joitain säätää niin siinä pitää olla ruuvi tai kirteet mitä väännetään, ensin väärään suuntaan ja sit toiseen. Ja aina reilusti kerralla!
Onko tuosta kyseisestä säätimestä kokemusta vai onko se ihan turha?

Näyttää ainakin ihan lelulta ja sellaiselta että ei pysy säädöissä. Säätövarakin on aika onnettoman pienen oloinen.
Nyt olis tangon vaihtokin menossa eikä tankonauhat ole vielä paikallaan joten nopeasti tuon säätimen paikalleen laittaisi mutta jos siitä ei ole hyötyä niin voisin jättää poiskin.

----------


## Marsa

Noviisi kaipaa apua..

Jarruvaijerin kuori irtoaa kahvasta. Miten saan sen ensinnäkin takaisin paikoilleen ja miksi se irtoilee?

Kuukausi sitten irtosi viimeksi yllättäen. Huollossa öljysivät sen ja öaittoivat takaisin. Itse räpelsin niitä kahvan muttereita jonkin aikaa aamulla, mutta kahvaa painaessa lähtee kuori taas irti.

----------


## Kanuuna

> Noviisi kaipaa apua..
> 
> Jarruvaijerin kuori irtoaa kahvasta. Miten saan sen ensinnäkin takaisin paikoilleen ja miksi se irtoilee?
> 
> Kuukausi sitten irtosi viimeksi yllättäen. Huollossa öljysivät sen ja öaittoivat takaisin. Itse räpelsin niitä kahvan muttereita jonkin aikaa aamulla, mutta kahvaa painaessa lähtee kuori taas irti.



https://bicycles.stackexchange.com/q...arrel-adjuster

Olisko lähellä tommosta onkelmaa? Vai mitä meinasit kuoren irtoomisella?

----------


## Marsa

> https://bicycles.stackexchange.com/q...arrel-adjuster
> 
> Olisko lähellä tommosta onkelmaa? Vai mitä meinasit kuoren irtoomisella?



Juuri noin käynyt. Kyseessä takajarru, niin haittaa huomattavasti matkan tekoa.

 Miten tämän saa korjattua? Linkin vaatauksista ymmärsin, että vaijeri ilmeisesti löysällä, mutta niin..

----------


## Kanuuna

Linkki oli ihan vaan kuvan takia, että tiedetään, mitä tarkoitit. 

Eli tilanne voi olla se, että jarruvaijeri on päässyt löysälle längistä. Eli ruuvin kiristyksellä ja vaijerin säädöllä voi selvitä.
Toinen voi olla, että jousen voima längistä ei riitä palauttamaan vaijeria. 
Kolmas, vaijeri ei luista -> vaijeri vaihtoon.

Mestarit saa korjata ja lisätä, jos oon väärässä.

----------


## hartsu

> Moi! Osaisiko joku sanoa, mitä tämä osa on? Tuli irti kun olin laittamassa takapyörä takaisin renkaan vaihdon jälkeen enkä keksi mihin laittaa!



Veikkaisin että se on Shimanon napavaihteiston vaihteensiirtäjässä oleva vaihdevaijerin kuoren stoppari. Eli tuo kiiltävä osa kuvassa.
Työnnä takaisin paikalleen.

----------


## Marsa

> Linkki oli ihan vaan kuvan takia, että tiedetään, mitä tarkoitit. 
> 
> Eli tilanne voi olla se, että jarruvaijeri on päässyt löysälle längistä. Eli ruuvin kiristyksellä ja vaijerin säädöllä voi selvitä.
> Toinen voi olla, että jousen voima längistä ei riitä palauttamaan vaijeria. 
> Kolmas, vaijeri ei luista -> vaijeri vaihtoon.
> 
> Mestarit saa korjata ja lisätä, jos oon väärässä.



Töistä lähtiessä jarru taas toimi tosin on todella löysä ja näin ollen hyödytön. Kiristelen viikonloppuna niin katsotaan auttaako. Kiitos avusta  :Hymy:

----------


## Kanuuna

Ja jos vaijeri ei luista hyvin, niin vaijerin kuori on mahdollisesti sisältä möhnässä tai vaijeri rispaantunut. Samalla siis vaijerin lisäksi kuori vaihtoon.

----------


## Razer

Mikä piru vois olla ongelmana ku resin palat lasittuu joka kerran sateella? Saa olla kokoajan putsaamassa, poistamassa lasitusta tai jarrupaloja vaihtamassa. Inhottavaa ku seuraavan kerran ajossa ei ookkaa jarruja

----------


## Marsa

> Noviisi kaipaa apua..
> 
> Jarruvaijerin kuori irtoaa kahvasta. Miten saan sen ensinnäkin takaisin paikoilleen ja miksi se irtoilee?
> 
> Kuukausi sitten irtosi viimeksi yllättäen. Huollossa öljysivät sen ja laittoivat takaisin. Itse räpelsin niitä kahvan muttereita jonkin aikaa aamulla, mutta kahvaa painaessa lähtee kuori taas irti.



 Jatko kysymys: sain jarrun fiksattua, tai niin luulin, kunnes sama toistui taas tänään aamulla noin 3 km ajon jälkeen. V-jarrut siis kyseessä. 

Jarrupalat eivät palaudu takaisin pois vanteelta vaan jäävät jarruttamaan. Tämä taas nykäisee kuoren irti kahvasta. Veikkaisin jäätymistä sillä joka kerta kun näin on käynyt on ollut pakkasta. Auttaisiko lukkosula mitään (jos ei niin mikä?)  ja mihin sitä kannattaisi sutia?

----------


## Moska

> Jatko kysymys: sain jarrun fiksattua, tai niin luulin, kunnes sama toistui taas tänään aamulla noin 3 km ajon jälkeen. V-jarrut siis kyseessä. 
> 
> Jarrupalat eivät palaudu takaisin pois vanteelta vaan jäävät jarruttamaan. Tämä taas nykäisee kuoren irti kahvasta. Veikkaisin jäätymistä sillä joka kerta kun näin on käynyt on ollut pakkasta. Auttaisiko lukkosula mitään (jos ei niin mikä?)  ja mihin sitä kannattaisi sutia?



Vaijerin ja kuoren uusiminen, jarrun puhdistus ja liukupintojen voitelu, glykooli olisi oma resepti

----------


## Olli L

> Jatko kysymys: sain jarrun fiksattua, tai niin luulin, kunnes sama toistui taas tänään aamulla noin 3 km ajon jälkeen. V-jarrut siis kyseessä. 
> 
> Jarrupalat eivät palaudu takaisin pois vanteelta vaan jäävät jarruttamaan. Tämä taas nykäisee kuoren irti kahvasta. Veikkaisin jäätymistä sillä joka kerta kun näin on käynyt on ollut pakkasta. Auttaisiko lukkosula mitään (jos ei niin mikä?)  ja mihin sitä kannattaisi sutia?



Mahdollinen syy V-jarrujen palautumattomuuteen on myös jarrupaloihin tullut "kynnys". Tällainen tulee palan kuluessa ja kääntyessä ohi vanteen navan puolelta. Puristusvoima vie sinne, mutta jousi ei jaksa palauttaa. Veitsellä (varaa laastaria lähelle) tai viilalla "kynnys" pois, ja palat kohti vannetta.

Tuo irtoaminen kahvasta kuulostaa kuitenkin oudolta.

----------


## Be.

Suurkiitokset tästä! Just tuohon meni mainiosti ja pyörä tuntuu olevan nyt taas kunnossa. Hyvä että tuli tämä, olin jo löytänyt toisen, "melkein sopivan" paikan johon vääntää sitä palasta  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## JK-

Hyllyssä olisi Shimano XT Rd-m786 10-speed takavaihtaja.

Mistä löytyisi (vai onko olemassa?) adapteri jolla sen saisi toimimaan 9speed takapakan & vaihtajan kanssa?


EDIT: Vastaan itselleni: onnistuu tuommoisella shiftmate 6 palikalla, 35punnan hinta tekee hommasta vain kannattamattoman.. 


http://www.jtekengineering.com/?&SingleProduct=7

Toinen vaihtoehto olisi muokata vaijerin kiinnityspistettä vaihtajan päässä, tuon onnistuminen tosin on kai vähän tuurissaan

EDIT 2.
9speed kahva vetää vaijeria 2.5mm/vaihde
9speed vaihtajan vetosuhde 1.7/1 eli häkki liikkuu 4,25mm/vaihde
10speed mtb vaihtajan suhde on 1,2/1 eli 9speed kahvalla 10 speed häkki liikkuu 1.2*2,5mm eli 3mm/veto

Vaijerin pään kiinnityspisteen uutta kohtaa laskiessa loppui Hesarin kulma ja aamukahvi, epäilen tuloksen olevan n. 30% lyhyempi vipu.. tosin vastaus lienee tuossa alla

----------


## oppes

> Hyllyssä olisi Shimano XT Rd-m786 10-speed takavaihtaja.
> 
> Mistä löytyisi (vai onko olemassa?) adapteri jolla sen saisi toimimaan 9speed takapakan & vaihtajan kanssa?
> 
> 
> EDIT: Vastaan itselleni: onnistuu tuommoisella shiftmate 6 palikalla, 35punnan hinta tekee hommasta vain kannattamattoman.. 
> 
> 
> http://www.jtekengineering.com/?&SingleProduct=7
> ...



Tyhymä taas ihmettelee. Eikös 9/10-vaihteiset oo about samalla takapakan leveydellä, joten takavaihtajan liike määräytyykin etuvaihtajasta? Ainakin ite tilasin alennusmyynnistä omaan 9-vaihteiseen hyrbidiin alkuperäisen SORA-vaihtajan tilalle Ultegran, joka oli "for 9 or 10 gears". Meni heittämällä paikalleen ja toimii kuten pitää. Eli eikös tuollaisen 9-indeksoidun etuvaihtajan käyttö hoida homman? Vai olenko ihan kuutamolla ja omassa pyörässä tuo toimii vaan tuurilla?

----------


## JK-

> Tyhymä taas ihmettelee. Eikös 9/10-vaihteiset oo about samalla takapakan leveydellä, joten takavaihtajan liike määräytyykin etuvaihtajasta?




Takapakkojen kokonaisleveys on sama mutta rattaiden väli 10 vaihteisessa kapeampi.

Edessä mulla on 9v maantiekahva ja taakse olin sovittamassa maastopuolen vaihtajaa

Tuossa 9 ja 10 v takavaihtajissa on eri välitys, 9v häkki liikkuu 1mm vaijerin vedolla 1,7mm ja 10v samalla vedolla 1,2mm

Eroa on myös muutenkin 9maantie ja 10mtb puolen osilla: 9v maantiekahva vetää vaijeria 2,5mm/vaihde ja 10v maastokahva 3,4mm/vaihde

Lähetetty minun Mi A1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## oppes

> Takapakkojen kokonaisleveys on sama mutta rattaiden väli 10 vaihteisessa kapeampi.
> 
> Edessä mulla on 9v maantiekahva ja taakse olin sovittamassa maastopuolen vaihtajaa
> 
> Tuossa 9 ja 10 v takavaihtajissa on eri välitys, 9v häkki liikkuu 1mm vaijerin vedolla 1,7mm ja 10v samalla vedolla 1,2mm
> 
> Eroa on myös muutenkin 9maantie ja 10mtb puolen osilla: 9v maantiekahva vetää vaijeria 2,5mm/vaihde ja 10v maastokahva 3,4mm/vaihde
> 
> Lähetetty minun Mi A1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Juuri näin. Eli takavaihtajan liike on riippuvainen etuvaihtajasta. 9-vaihteisella etuvaihtajalla toimii "10-vaihteinen" takavaihtaja 9-lehtisen pakan kanssa. Oikeasti siis tuollaista "10spd takavaihtajaa" ei ole olemassa.

----------


## JK-

> Juuri näin. Eli takavaihtajan liike on riippuvainen etuvaihtajasta. 9-vaihteisella etuvaihtajalla toimii "10-vaihteinen" takavaihtaja 9-lehtisen pakan kanssa. Oikeasti siis tuollaista "10spd takavaihtajaa" ei ole olemassa.



Nimenomaan on... Ei tosin montaa 

http://blog.artscyclery.com/science-...compatibility/

Tuossa mun 10spd Shimanon XT vaihtajassa on 1,2 vetosuhde kun taas sulla "maantie" shimanossa tuo vetosuhde on 1.7

Eli millin vedolla toinen liikkuu 1,2mm ja toinen 1,7mm

Tällöin samalla kahvalla ne liikkuvat eri mitan eivätkä toimi ristiin. 



Lähetetty minun Mi A1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## oppes

> Nimenomaan on... Ei tosin montaa 
> 
> http://blog.artscyclery.com/science-...compatibility/
> 
> Tuossa mun 10spd Shimanon XT vaihtajassa on 1,2 vetosuhde kun taas sulla "maantie" shimanossa tuo vetosuhde on 1.7
> 
> Eli millin vedolla toinen liikkuu 1,2mm ja toinen 1,7mm
> 
> Tällöin samalla kahvalla ne liikkuvat eri mitan eivätkä toimi ristiin. 
> ...




En kinaa. Kun oot mitannut/selvittänyt, niin asia varmaan on noin. Oikeasti en vaan jaksa ymmärtää. Jos Shimppa myy takavaihtajaa sopivana 9/10-vaihteiselle, niin mikä muu kuin etuvaihtaja voi tuolloin voi olla se  joka päätää...

----------


## JK-

Noin onkin "maantie" puolella, 9 ja kymppi on samalla vetosuhteella ja toimii ristiin, etuvaihtaja määrittää liikkeen

Maastopuolella asia on eri: tuolla Shimano lähti peesaamaan 10v kohdalla Sramin 1:1 vetosuhdetta ja kaikki meni sekaisin ainakin noissa yhteensopivuuksissa

Ajatus tuossa pienemmässä suhteessa lienee suurempi vaijerin liike ja tätä kautta pienempi häiriöalttius lialle yms

Eli nivelien paikat suhteessa toisiinsa muuttui tuossa maasto-ysistä kymppiin mentäessä ja suuremmalla vaijerin vedolla saatiin aikaan pienempi liike

Edit: tuota porattua vaihtajaa tuijottamalla ymmärrät varmaan mistä on kyse 
Tuossa muutosta nivelissä kompensoidaan muuttamalla vetovarren mittaa lyhyemmäksi tuomalla vaijeri lähemmäs nivelkohtaa

----------


## Jenkka

https://www.wolftoothcomponents.com/...roducts/tanpan

tanpan neuvottelijalla saa shimpan  sti kahvojen vetosuhteen muutettua maastovaihtajalle

----------


## JK-

Vastaan itselleni, taas

Tuommoinen shiftmate lähti tilaukseen, tuo tallista löytyvä 10spd XT tuntuisi paremmalta kuin tarjolla olevat 9spd vaihtajat, varsinkin tossa 35punnan hintaluokassa

Hyvä budjettipyörä rakenteilla, taitaa kalliimmaksi tulla kuin kaupasta

----------


## oppes

> Noin onkin "maantie" puolella, 9 ja kymppi on samalla vetosuhteella ja toimii ristiin, etuvaihtaja määrittää liikkeen
> 
> Maastopuolella asia on eri: tuolla Shimano lähti peesaamaan 10v kohdalla Sramin 1:1 vetosuhdetta ja kaikki meni sekaisin ainakin noissa yhteensopivuuksissa
> 
> Ajatus tuossa pienemmässä suhteessa lienee suurempi vaijerin liike ja tätä kautta pienempi häiriöalttius lialle yms
> 
> Eli nivelien paikat suhteessa toisiinsa muuttui tuossa maasto-ysistä kymppiin mentäessä ja suuremmalla vaijerin vedolla saatiin aikaan pienempi liike
> 
> Edit: tuota porattua vaihtajaa tuijottamalla ymmärrät varmaan mistä on kyse 
> Tuossa muutosta nivelissä kompensoidaan muuttamalla vetovarren mittaa lyhyemmäksi tuomalla vaijeri lähemmäs nivelkohtaa



No nyt "meni jakeluun".  :Leveä hymy:  Kiitos selityksestä.

----------


## arctic biker

> Onko vapaarattaan rungot aina napakohtaisia, vai voiko napaan asentaa eri merkkisen vapaarattaan. Nykyinen napa on Syncros Factory ja jossain vaiheessa tarvisi vapaaratas vaihtaa. 
> Nykyinen vapaaratas on neljällä kynnellä.



JackOja jo vastasi, Syncros merkkinä kuulostaa mun korvaan sillai että saksanmaan nettikaupoista vois löytyä. Jos lohduttaa niin Rolfin Dolomiteen oli vapari haussa, oli 2002 Trek Fuelin orkkiksena. Jo se kuinka sen sai irti, paremmin varustellusta paikallisesta ei pyöräliikkeestä löytyi iso tähtiavain jolla irtosi. Kertaalleen huolsin ja sain toimimaan. Kilsat sitten kun tosiaan täynnä niin naapurikaupungin Trekin myyjältä uutta vaparia tilasin. Toimitus kesti vain 1,5v! En nyt tuon kiekkosetin varassa ollut.

Nyt 2011 halpisfeltin kiekkojen vapari alkoi klappaamaan. Noilla on rahtiruunan nastarenkaat ollut vuosia, käytin auki eikä mikään omistamani avain käynyt. Navat on Joytechin halpissarjaa ja luulen vähimmällä pääseväni kun vapaarattaasta aika lopullisesti jättää niin kiekko metallikierrätykseen. Joku halpiskiekko talvikäyttöön. Tuolla ajan vain kauppamatkaa kera sivulaukkujen lyhyimmän kaavan mukaan.

----------


## arctic biker

> saako Shimanon pikalinkkunavoille (9mm ja 10mm qr, en muista nyt tarkkaa mallinumeroa) sovitetta 142 x 12 akselille? jotenkin järki sanoo että ei, mutta ihan kuin joku olisi toisin väittänyt. jos vielä linkin saisi niin jees.



Kun tätäkin säiettä selaan niin huomaan aina vaan vähemmän nippelitekniikkaa osaavani. Olisin varsin yllättynyt jos sovitteen löytäisit! Eli nogo.

----------


## arisaast

DT SWISS XR1501 Spline (Eli ilmeisesti 240s), joka on RS-1 keulalle, eli ns. predictive steering 15x110mm. 

Saako adapteria jolla menee normi 15x100mm keulaan?

----------


## H. Moilanen

^Teknisen manuaalin mukaan ei. Tai niin tuon tulkitsen (s.11)
https://dycteyr72g97f.cloudfront.net...WEB_EN_002.pdf

----------


## Pexxi

Millä ootte lyhentäneet keulan alumiinista ruotoputkea (pahoittelut jos termi on väärä mutta fiksut ymmärtänee mistä on kysymys)?

----------


## Greycap

En millään mutta putkileikkuria käyttäisin jos tarvetta olisi.

----------


## noniinno

Putkileikkurin ongelma on putken pään tyssääntyminen. Rautasaha ja kunnon ohjuri on mielestäni parempi ratkaisu. Rälläkkä on osoittautunut myös hyväksi ratkaisuksi jos käsi on vakaa ja silmä on tarkka.

----------


## Fat Boy

En oo ruotoputkea kokeillut ties milloin, mutta ainakaan tangon pää ei tyssääntynyt putkileikkurilla. Kova alumiini vaati muutaman kierroksen ja alun naarmun jälkeen murtui irti varsin siististi. Jos tyssääntynyt, niin pikkuisen viilaa perään. 

Mitäpä vielä?

----------


## TERU

Rautasahalla katkenneet, ihan ehdotonta suoruuttakaan ei vaadi, hiomapaperilla haavan aiheuttavat terävät reunat puhtaiksi.

----------


## JackOja

> Millä ootte lyhentäneet keulan alumiinista ruotoputkea...



Rautasaha & ohjuri -yhdistelmällä ja viime aikoina putkileikkurilla.

Vai odotettiikohan edes, että kaikki vastaavat tähän vaikka kysymyksenasettelu oli tuollainen?

----------


## Pexxi

Kyllä vaikka ihan jokainen voi vastata mutta eiköhän nämä riitä. Rautasahaa aattelin kanssa mutta ei oikein luottoa löydy omiin kykyihin ilman ohjuria niin vien kaverille kun sieltä voi semmoinen löytyä. Tai toi putkileikkuri.

----------


## TheMiklu

Eihän sillä sahauksen suoruudella mitään väliä ole ellei nyt 45° kulmaan sitä vedä. Sinnehän se jää piiloon  :Leveä hymy: 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

----------


## JackOja

Itse asiassa saahan se sahaus melkolailla tasan suora olla. Jos on ohut spacer päällimmäisenä ja/tai päällyskorkin muotoilussa on "spacerin sisään päin menevyyttä" voi tulla ongelmia kun kanittaa reunalla  :Hymy: 

Ja koska aina välillä otetaan esille kamojen jälleenmyyntiarvo niin voi ihmetellä kuka ostaa keulaa, jossa kaulaputki on sahattu vinoon. Sitähän voi ruveta miettimään onko myyjä muutenkin ihan pelle.

----------


## elasto

Stemmiä ja speissereitä luovasti käyttämällä saa hyvän ohjurin.

----------


## TheMiklu

> Itse asiassa saahan se sahaus melkolailla tasan suora olla. Jos on ohut spacer päällimmäisenä ja/tai päällyskorkin muotoilussa on "spacerin sisään päin menevyyttä" voi tulla ongelmia kun kanittaa reunalla 
> 
> Ja koska aina välillä otetaan esille kamojen jälleenmyyntiarvo niin voi ihmetellä kuka ostaa keulaa, jossa kaulaputki on sahattu vinoon. Sitähän voi ruveta miettimään onko myyjä muutenkin ihan pelle.



No mutta ei sillä edelleenkään ole väliä jos se on oikeaan mittaan sahattu!  :Leveä hymy: 

Voiko sen pellen myymän keulan ruotoputken sahata suoraan vai maksaako se sahaus niin paljon, että jälleenmyyntiarvo laskee? Ei tarvi vastata  :Vink: 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

----------


## Pexxi

Kävin nyt kuitenkin teettämässä kaverin pajalla ja rautasahalla vetivät. Siisti ja suora tuli joten jälleenmyyntiarvokaan ei täysin romahtanut.

----------


## cuppis

Fargoon tekeillä napadynamokiekko. Mikäs olisi kustannustehokas 29"-vanne keveään bikepacking-käyttöön?

----------


## Munarello

Nöösikysymys, mutta kun tuota ihmetellyt... Onko se "tubeless ready" kehän ominaisuus, että rengas tarttuu tiukasti kehään kiinni? Spessun kiekoilla, jotka on tubeless ready käy noin samoin kuin White Fatin Jalco kehillä, joista en ole ihan varma ovatko tubeless ready vaikka niitä ilmeisen usein on viritelty sisurittomiksi. Tämä siis kun irroittaa rengasta.

----------


## ranzi

Kyllähän se on. Rengas "nousee" vanteen hyllylle aivan kuten auton renkaassa.

----------


## Pexxi

Mikähän mahtaa olla vikana kun etukiekko liikkuu noin puoli senttiä kun pitää etujarrun lukittuna ja liikuttaa pyörää eteen-taakse -suunnassa? Ilmeisesti jotenkin liittyy napaan ja laakereihin? Liike on siis selvästi sellainen että se ei tarvitse käytännössä yhtään voimaa eli jossain on "tyhjää". Ajamista ei haittaa mutta ei toi nyt kauhean normaalilta tunnu.

----------


## Xieppo

Jarrupalat liikkuvat jarrusatulan sisällä. Kokemukseni mukaan ihan normaalia levyjarrujen käytöstä.

----------


## Pexxi

Omasta mielestä levy pysyy aivan paikallaan eli eikös senkin pitäisi vähän liikkua jarrupalojen mukana? Mutta pitää tarkistaa tää.

Olikin vaan jarrulevyn pultit löystyneet, jaksoin sen verra tutkia asiaa. Eli ongelma ratkaistu.

----------


## Moska

> Omasta mielestä levy pysyy aivan paikallaan eli eikös senkin pitäisi vähän liikkua jarrupalojen mukana? Mutta pitää tarkistaa tää.
> 
> Olikin vaan jarrulevyn pultit löystyneet, jaksoin sen verra tutkia asiaa. Eli ongelma ratkaistu.



Olisi voinut ainakin alumiini pulteilla tulla yllätys jossain vaiheessa.

----------


## Xieppo

Joo, levyn olisi pitänyt liikkua jarrupalojen mukana. Yleensä ruuvien ja levyn reikien sovitus on aika tarkka, eli siitä ei olisi pitänyt huomattavaa välystä tulla. Ruuvien alla on usein lukkoaluslevyt tai sitten niissä käytetään lukitetta löystymisen estoon. Pääasia on, että vika löytyi.

----------


## Greycap

Mitähän minä nyt en tajua.  :Sekaisin: 

Pyörän teksteistä: "New Roval 29 rims w/ Hi Lo hubs, 142+ rear hub spacing and 12mm axle for confident control" "REAR HUB                                                                                                              Specialized Hi Lo disc, 4 sealed cartridge bearings, 12mm thru-axle, 32h"

Ruuvasin siihen juuri takakiekoksi DT Swissin joka on ihan normi 142x12 ja pakka osuu kohdalleen just eikä melkein. Ymmärtääkseni 142+ pitäisi olla pakka pari milliä ulompana että saadaan pinnoihin enemmän kulmaa - joo, pinnat on kyllä melkein pakassa kiinni siltä puolelta eli jotain eroa rakenteessa on mutta silti. Näppäräähän tämä on kun ei joudu säätämään mutta vähän kyllä outoa.

----------


## elasto

> Mitähän minä nyt en tajua. 
> 
> Pyörän teksteistä: "New Roval 29 rims w/ Hi Lo hubs, 142+ rear hub spacing and 12mm axle for confident control" "REAR HUB                                                                                                              Specialized Hi Lo disc, 4 sealed cartridge bearings, 12mm thru-axle, 32h"
> 
> Ruuvasin siihen juuri takakiekoksi DT Swissin joka on ihan normi 142x12 ja pakka osuu kohdalleen just eikä melkein. Ymmärtääkseni 142+ pitäisi olla pakka pari milliä ulompana että saadaan pinnoihin enemmän kulmaa - joo, pinnat on kyllä melkein pakassa kiinni siltä puolelta eli jotain eroa rakenteessa on mutta silti. Näppäräähän tämä on kun ei joudu säätämään mutta vähän kyllä outoa.



Minäkään en ihan ymmärrä noita Spessun omia standardeja. Mullakin oli Stumpjumper FSR tuollaisella 142+ takapäällä ja ostin siihen toisen kiekkosetin normaalilla 142x12 navalla eikä tarvinnut vaihteita uudelleen säädellä kiekkojen vaihdon yhteydessä.

----------


## Jsavilaa

Mistähän löytyis Novatecin D201SB etunapaan (150mm läskin etunapa) 15mm päätykupit? Tai passaako jonku muun navan kupit tuohon? Navassa nyt qr-kupit ja ne poistamalla reikä on kyllä 15mm, mutta kokonaisleveys jää sitten öpaut 6mm liian kapeaksi.

----------


## wex4

Bike24 on ainakin oikean näköinen, en osaa luurilla linkittää, hubs/ novatec... 
novatec / conversion 4 in 1 front... 15mm näyttää oikealta onko oikea?

----------


## PekkaLyyti

Miten nuo Shimanon takapakkojen, vaihtajien ja napojen yhteensopivuudet menee? 
Onko näistä jotain selkeää yhteenvetoa missään?
Mökkipyörässä on takanapa Shimano FH-R505, vaihtaja Deore XT ja pakka CS-HG31-8.

Käykö tuohon periaatteessa mitkä tahansa Shimanon 8-lehtiset takapakat?

Pyörä on ilmeisesti aikanaan aloittanut elämänsä hybridinä ja nykyisin on 29" maasturi... 
Välillä on tullut tilanne jossa kaipaisi ihan hitusen pienempää pienintä vaihdetta. Onnistuuko vain takapakkaa vaihtamalla?

Kiitokset!

----------


## TERU

Kaikki Shimano-yhteensopivat kasipakat käyvät

vaikkapa täältä  https://www.rosebikes.fi/tuotteet/sh...nchor_products

----------


## Viriviri

Jos takarengas ilmassa polkimia pyörittäessä tuntuu turhaa vastusta ja kuuluu rohinaa, mutta rengas jää pyörimään vapaana täysin ok, onko syyllisenä vapaaratas?

----------


## SSGT-92

Mun mielestä ei,mutta otas ketjut pois ja sit pyöritä kammista ;rohiseeko vielä ? jos rohisee,se on keskiössä vika.
Onhan ketjut puhtaat ja muutenkin ok ?
Viisaammat jatkakoon ...

----------


## Viriviri

Kejtut tuli juuri liuotin & lubekylvystä, ja takavaihtaja on myös puhdas->epäilyt siirtyy kampien suuntaan. Katotaan lenkin jälkeen uusiks. Ketjun hengen mukainen pikanen vastaus, tattis.

----------


## cimzy

Sram X7 2x10 etuvaihtajaongelmaa janoviisi alalla.
Vaihtaja ”high clamp/top pull”-versio, ainakin vaijeri tulee yläkautta.
Vaihdevaijeri tulee edestä  runkoputken  sisälle ja satulatolpasta ulos ja tolpan takakautta vaihtajalle.
Tielle osuu vaihtajan ruuvit eli joka vaihdossa vaijeri hinkkaa  ylempään ruuviin.  Onko tässä kohtaa mahdollista lyhentää ylempää ruuvia/etsiä lyhyempi tilalle, jottei vaijeri osuisi siihen?  Säätövara toki häviää sinne kireämpään suuntaan... Vaihde on muuten juuri säädetty ensiajojen jälkeen niin, ettei ketju hyppää yli isommasta eikä myöskään jää hilkulle hinkuttamaan.

----------


## H. Moilanen

^Joo, voihan siitä ruuvista vaikka sahalla ottaa siivun pois. Pitää vaan huolen, että säätövara riittää katkaistullakin ruuvilla.

----------


## Gibsy

Kysymys takavaihtajan häkin pituudesta; pakka 11-42 edessä 26t. Shimano xt:tä hankkimassa tuohon, mutta pitkä vai medium häkki? Runko on täysjäykkä.

----------


## hece

> Kysymys takavaihtajan häkin pituudesta; pakka 11-42 edessä 26t. Shimano xt:tä hankkimassa tuohon, mutta pitkä vai medium häkki? Runko on täysjäykkä.



Medium yhdelle eturattaalle.
 Muoks. M8000 GS (medium) kapasiteetti 39, sulla pakan rattaiden erotus vain 31.

----------


## Blackborow

Juu medium. Shimanolla ei tartte pitkää häkkiä, jos 1x.

----------


## cimzy

> ^Joo, voihan siitä ruuvista vaikka sahalla ottaa siivun pois. Pitää vaan huolen, että säätövara riittää katkaistullakin ruuvilla.




Ja homma hoidettu lyhyemmällä ruuvilla, vanha talteen...  :Hymy:

----------


## ranzi

Onko normaalia, että takanavan (10mm kiinteällä akselilla) ja dropouttien väliin yhteensä noin 1-2mm suuruinen välys kun akselin pultteja ei ole kiristetty? Napa nopeasti mitattuna 134,5mm leveä. Runko perus qr. Navan runkoa vasten tulevat pinnat ovat aivan sileät, mutta akselin muttereissa on karkeat prikat. Tämän ei vissiin pitäisi olla mitenkään outoa?

----------


## carp

Minne viedä Novatec-navalla oleva kiekko laakerien vaihtoon pääkaupunkiseudulla?

----------


## noniinno

^ Ei kai sen ole väliä, mutta High5bike Novateciä myy. Luulisi tavaran olevan hyllyssä. Ei ole iso homma.

----------


## JackOja

> Minne viedä Novatec-navalla oleva kiekko laakerien vaihtoon pääkaupunkiseudulla?



Ihan minne tahansa, vie vaikka Ibikeen?

----------


## N-Man

Toimiiko Shimanon 11-vaihteisten maantiesarjojen etuvaihtaja 10-vaihteisella kahvalla eli onko vetosuhde sama?

----------


## Norcoilija

Kysymys, mulla on fatbikessä. Novatec d202sb 197x12 takanapa, shimanon 10v pakalla. Mistä sais varmuuden tietoa että pystyykö sen päivittämään 11v pakalle? Näyttäis näin irroittamatta että siinä vois olla tilaa vielä yhdelle hammasrattaalle. Mutta olen löytänyt vain ristiriitaista tietoa netistä. Ja se tietenkin kiinnostaa että sopiiko srammin pakat tähän?

Lähetetty minun FRD-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JackOja

Sopiihan siihen Shimanon 11s maastopakka.

Sramin NX myös.

Googleta tuolla navan mallilla ja xd freewheel jos löytyy xd-vapari.

----------


## Norcoilija

Kiitos, vielä kysymys. Eli esim bike discountista kun katsoo shimanon päivitys paketteja niin vaihde liipasimet tulee ilman kiinnikettä tankoon. Mä tarvisin sitten sen kiinnikkeen myös saako niitä mistää erikseen tilattua/ostettua?

Lähetetty minun FRD-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## SSGT-92

Esim. tuollaisenko ;https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...0-rechts-53347

----------


## Blackborow

> Kiitos, vielä kysymys. Eli esim bike discountista kun katsoo shimanon päivitys paketteja niin vaihde liipasimet tulee ilman kiinnikettä tankoon. Mä tarvisin sitten sen kiinnikkeen myös saako niitä mistää erikseen tilattua/ostettua?
> 
> Lähetetty minun FRD-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Eikä tule kun valitsee sen clamp-vaihtoehdon.Esim. tässä paketissa on pannallinen liipaisin https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...h-11-46-578477





> *Shimano XT 11-speed Rapidfire PLUS SL-M8000 right*
> 
> 
> *Use:* MTB*Group:* XT*Model:* SL-M8000*Shifter Type:* Rapidfire Plus*Mounting:*  Clamp right



Tuotekuviin ei pidä koskaan luottaa eikä niiden saa antaa hämätä. Tosin tuossa kuvassa on juurikin pannallinen liipaisin. Panta jää vaan vaihdenäytön alle.

----------


## Pave

Sopiikohan DT:n ratchet-MTB-navalle (XR1501 142/12TA) alkuperäisen MTB-S11-vapaaratasrungon tilalle vastaava road-S11-vapaaratasrunko suoraan alkuperäisillä päätyholkeilla?

----------


## 49's

Moi, eka postaus ja heti kyselemässä..  :Leveä hymy:   elikkä olen muokannut mun -08 Kona Jakesta 3x9 -> 1x9. Etukiekko Race Facen NW 42t, takana SRAMin (muistaakseni 12-25) pakka, shimano 9-v Ultegra ketju. Ekalla kokeilulenkillä 5 ja 6 vaihteet hyppi, muut toimi kunnolla. Mun veikkaus ois kulunut takapakka, mutta kaikki vaihteet toimi kyllä alkuperäisillä eturattailla. Vai onko näissä NW rattaissa joku säätöniksi mitä en ole tajunnut? Ketjun lyhensin niin lyhyeksi kuin mun mielestä mahdollista. Takapakkaa en ole vaihtanut, onko se kova homma tehdä itse?

----------


## JackOja

> ......Mun veikkaus ois kulunut takapakka...



Ihan hyvä veikkaus. Paljonko sillä on ajettu?





> ... mutta kaikki vaihteet toimi kyllä alkuperäisillä eturattailla.



Vaihdoitko ketjut?





> onko näissä NW rattaissa joku säätöniksi mitä en ole tajunnut



Ei.





> Takapakkaa en ole vaihtanut, onko se kova homma tehdä itse?



Ei.

----------


## 49's

Kiitos nopeasta vastauksesta  :Leveä hymy:    Takapakka voi olla ihan alkuperäinen, ostin pyörän käytettynä. Ihmettelen vaan, miksi hyppii nyt eikä silloin kun oli vielä 3 x eturatas.. Ketjua en saanut hyppäämään lenkillä pois vaikka yritin, ainoastaan polkiessa "löi tyhjää" 5 ja 6 vaihteilla. Ja ketju on siis uusi.  Pitänee hommata uusi takapakka ja vähän opiskella, mitä työkaluja tarttee hankkia. Ja jos se ei auta, niin uutta takavaihtajaa ostamaan??

----------


## JackOja

> ...Ja ketju on siis uusi.



No niin, siinä syy. Kulunut takapakka ei toimi uuden ketjun kanssa.





> ...mitä työkaluja tarttee hankkia...



Kasettiavain ja ketjuruoska.





> Ja jos se ei auta, niin uutta takavaihtajaa ostamaan??



Ei sitä tarvii vaihtaa.

----------


## H. Moilanen

Uusi ketju + kulunut ratas = epätaydellistä vaihtamista ja hyppimistä.

Saattaa asettua pienellä ajolla ja toimia, tai sitten ei. Riippu miten kulunut pakka on.

----------


## H. Moilanen

Tässä vielä ohjeviideo

----------


## 49's

Kiitos! Tästä on hyvä jatkaa säätöä sitten kun taas ehtii

----------


## Norcoilija

Ultegran ketjuissa lukee että vain kahden eturattaan järjestelmään. Mulla on 1x10 ja ultegran ketju, isommilla vaihteilla ketju saattaa hypätä vaihteilta yli. Lieneekö ketju syypää? Että tuo ultegran ketju ei soveltuisi noin vinoon ketjulinjaan?

Lähetetty minun FRD-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## H. Moilanen

Vaihteilta yli? Vivusta kun vaihtaa yhden, niin vaihtuukin kaksi? Vai ketju ei asetu hampalle ja loikkaa hampaan yli?

----------


## Norcoilija

Kun vaihtaa pienemmälle rattaalle vaihtuukin kaksi. pientä rutinaa kuuluu kokoajan rattaista ja ketjuista.

Lähetetty minun FRD-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## H. Moilanen

Vaijeri jumittaa tai vaihtajan (eli vaijerin) säätö pielessä.

----------


## CamoN

Tai 2x -> 1x muutoksessa ei huomioitu ketjun mitan muutosta tai B-ruuvin säätömuutosta. Jompikumpi tai molemmat pielessä. Helpommalla pääsee kun säätää ensin B-ruuvilla vaihtajan ylemmän rissan etäisyyden pakasta kuntoon. Jos vaikuttaa siltä ettei säätövara riitä, täytyy harkita ketjun lyhennystä.

----------


## Pexxi

Shimanon SLX675-jarrut. Muutamalla nopealla pumppauksella jarrukahva menee "kovemmaksi" ja ottaa aikaisemmin kiinni.  Ilmaa jarruissa? Samassa takajarrussa ilmeisesti pöllyävän lumen kanssa ongelmia kun tuntuu jäätyvän. Parilla jarrutuksella alkaa taas toimimaan.

----------


## H. Moilanen

Hitusen jumittava mäntä kuulostaa todennäköisemmältä. Mäntä ei ehdi palautumaan normaaliin asentoonsa kun kahvasta painetaan jo lisää lientä putkeen. Tämän seurauksena kahva painuu vähemmän kun pala ottaa jo levyyn kiinni.

Lumi levyn ja palan välissä vähentää kivasti kitkaa. Levyn leikkauksesta riippuen lumi häviää jarruttamalla tai sitten ei. Jäätymisestä tuskin on kyse, mutta levyä vaihtamalla oire voi vähentyä tai poistua.

----------


## Iglumies

Diagnoosit vaikuttaa aikalailla oikeilta.

----------


## STN

Meneeköhän 8-vaihteiseen hybridipyörään 9 tai 10 lehtinen pakka vapaarattaan osalta?

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Menee, jos kyseessä Shimano/Sram -pakka Shimano/Sram -vapaaratasrunkoon. Shimanon kymppipakka vaatii asiaankuuluvan spacerin, joka yleensä tulee 10-pakan mukana.

----------


## Aakoo

> Shimanon SLX675-jarrut. Muutamalla nopealla pumppauksella jarrukahva menee "kovemmaksi" ja ottaa aikaisemmin kiinni.  Ilmaa jarruissa?



XT kasitonnisissa sama oire kivijalassa tehdyn jarrusatulan takuuvaihdon jälkeen, poistui ilmaamalla kahva.

----------


## Pexxi

Kiitos vastauksista. Nää on uudet jarrut mutta voineet olla varastossa joten toi jumitus on yksi vaihtoehto. Jäätymisellä tarkoitin suunnilleen samaa mutta Elixireissä ei muistakseni ollut tätä ja sama jarrulevy. Nyt on kyllä väh leveämpi takarengas joka voi heittää lunta helpommin tonne jarrulle mutta seuraillaan tilannetta kun ei nää kuitenkaan kauhean akuutteja kai ole.

----------


## Gibsy

Mulla oli myös SLX:sissä samaa oiretta aluksi. Ja myös jarrutehon häviämiästä. Päivitin jarrulevyt RT56 --> RT66 ja jarrupaloiksi jäähdytysrivalliset. Ilmasin jarrut oikein huolella ja nyt on pelittäny tosi hyvin.

----------


## 49's

> Ultegran ketjuissa lukee että vain kahden eturattaan järjestelmään. Mulla on 1x10 ja ultegran ketju, isommilla vaihteilla ketju saattaa hypätä vaihteilta yli. Lieneekö ketju syypää? Että tuo ultegran ketju ei soveltuisi noin vinoon ketjulinjaan?  Lähetetty minun FRD-L09 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



  Mulla siis hyppi ne vaihteet, mitkä on suorassa ketjulinjassa. Pienimmät ja suurimmat vaihteet toimii hyvin. No, tilasin uuden takapakan + työkalut, sittenpähän näkee meneekö ketju vielä toisen kerran vaihtoon..  :Irvistys:

----------


## Moska

Omassa alkoi hyppimään kaksi tai kolme vaihdetta keskialueella, kun trainerissa otti enemmän wattia ja d-asen pakassa oli kolmesta rattaasta piikkien nokat vähän levinneet. Nyt uudella pakalla en saanut hyppimään vaikka kuinka yritin. 
Kuvassa kahden setti ja 15 piikkinen.

----------


## 49's

> Tai 2x -> 1x muutoksessa ei huomioitu ketjun mitan muutosta tai B-ruuvin säätömuutosta. Jompikumpi tai molemmat pielessä. Helpommalla pääsee kun säätää ensin B-ruuvilla vaihtajan ylemmän rissan etäisyyden pakasta kuntoon. Jos vaikuttaa siltä ettei säätövara riitä, täytyy harkita ketjun lyhennystä.



B-ruuvista en ollut kuullutkaan aiemmin.. ketjun lyhensin niin lyhyeksi kuin sain, niin ettei pienimmällä vaihteella mikään osa kosketa toista. Kona on senverran vanha, että oli 3x9 vaihteet. Uusi 12-25 pakka postitettu, jos sen vielä vaihtaisi ja vois vielä opiskella b-ruuvista ja sen säädöstä.

Kiitos kaikille avusta! Hyvä siitä tulee  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## hiilikuitumies

Ongelma: 3x9 (Shimano MTB) voimansiirto on kulunut. Muualla turhaksi käyneiden MTB-osien (Shimano) varastosta löytyvät 3x10-kampisetti ja 3x10-etuvaihtaja.

Mikä olisi järkevin sekoitus saada tämä kampisetti käyttöön sillä oletuksella, että korkeintaan uudet ketjut voi ostaa? Jätänkö 9-etuvaihtajan, käytänkö 9-ketjua? Ymmärtääkseni 10-ketju ei olisi kuitenkaan ongelma 9-takarattailla? Jos niin on, niin silloin parasta olisi ehkä laittaa 10-etuvaihtaja (toimii kai täysin samoin 9-vivulla?) ja 10-ketju?

----------


## TERU

Menisin omassani matalimman kautta, vain tuo 3x10 kampisarja, uusi ysiketju ja pakka tarvittaessa.
Nosto kympiksi kaikkiaan, jos pyörä on hyvä, kympille tarvetta ja pitkästi tulevaisuutta näköpiirissä. 
Taakuuta eikä palautusoikeutta ohjeellani ei laisinkaan.😊

----------


## hiilikuitumies

> Menisin omassani matalimman kautta, vain tuo 3x10 kampisarja, uusi ysiketju ja pakka tarvittaessa.
> Nosto kympiksi kaikkiaan, jos pyörä on hyvä, kympille tarvetta ja pitkästi tulevaisuutta näköpiirissä. 
> Taakuuta eikä palautusoikeutta ohjeellani ei laisinkaan.



Mutta tuo etuvaihtajan vaihtaminen ei tuo kustannuksia ollenkaan, koska sellainen on jo ylimääräisenä, eikä sitä myytyäkään saa vaivaan nähden järkevällä hinnalla. Sen vaihtaminen ei siis ole mikään ongelma. 10-ketjukin näyttää jo löytyvän toisen pyörän odottavista varaosista, mutta pari 9-ketjua jäisi tuosta ylimääräiseksi, jos niitä en tuohon laita. Toisaalta luultavasti pystyn asentamaan ne jonkun tuttavan pyörään. Eli tämä ei olisi olennaisesti kalliimpi tie, vaan kyse on siitä, että kumpi toimii paremmin.

10-päivitystä en halua tehdä, koska vasta ostin uuden takavaihtajan vanhan hajottua. Harmittaa nyt vähän, että en silloin ostanut 10-vaihtajaa, mutta en osannut ennakoida silloin näitä ylimääräisiä kampia ja HTII-keskiötä ja etuvaihtajaa. Jos tämän olisin tiennyt, niin olisin selvinnyt pelkästään ylimääräisellä takavaihtajan vivun ostamisella, joten olisihan se kannattanut tehdä.

----------


## TERU

Kymppiketjuja säästää mieluummin, niillä riittä käyttöä eivätkä happane, etuvaihtajaksi käynee kumpi vaan. Tuossa rakosessa tuli muutos Shimanolla, mutta luulenpa ettei sillä ole merkitystä edessä. Koettua tieto ei ole, pianhan sen näkee kun kokeilee, rikkoutumisen vaaraa ei liene. Hyvällä ratasvalinnalla ysillä pääsee yhtä hyvään kuin kympilläkin.

----------


## Jusa.L

Minulla on tällä hetkellä 9-speed takapakka ja kiinnostaisi päivittää kiekot uudempiin, tarjolla olisi vähän käytetyt hyvät kiekot 11-speed pakalle, joten pystyykö tuon 9 pakan asentamaan 11 pakan tilalle?

Ja jos pystyy, niin mitä tarvikkeita tarvitaan?

Tietysti voisi päivittää vaihteet nykyaikaisemmiksikin, mutta kun nykyinen XT setti on vain niin hyvässä kunnossa, että sen voisi ajaa ensin loppuun...

----------


## JackOja

> ...pystyykö tuon 9 pakan asentamaan 11 pakan tilalle?...



Pääsääntöisesti pystyy.





> Ja jos pystyy, niin mitä tarvikkeita tarvitaan?



Jos se 11-pakka on Shimanon maastopakka et tarvitse mitään
Jos se 11-pakka on Sramin maastopakka (pl NX) tarvitset uuden vapaarattaan/kasettirungon
Jos se 11-pakka on Shimanon tai Sramin maantiepakka tarvitset 9-pakan alle spacerin/välirenkaan/aluslevyn/shimmin
Jos se 11-pakka on Campagnolon maantiepakka tarvitset uuden vapaarattaan/kasettirungon tai uudet kiekot

----------


## Jusa.L

> Pääsääntöisesti pystyy.
> 
> 
> 
> Jos se 11-pakka on Shimanon maastopakka et tarvitse mitään
> Jos se 11-pakka on Sramin maastopakka (pl NX) tarvitset uuden vapaarattaan/kasettirungon
> Jos se 11-pakka on Shimanon tai Sramin maantiepakka tarvitset 9-pakan alle spacerin/välirenkaan/aluslevyn/shimmin
> Jos se 11-pakka on Campagnolon maantiepakka tarvitset uuden vapaarattaan/kasettirungon tai uudet kiekot



Kiitos vastauksesta, kyseessä on siis Shimanon maastopakka.

----------


## Aakoo

Saako canti/mini-v jarruihin kiinni tavallisten maantiejarrujen jarrupalat vaihtamalla pidemmät ruuvit ja laittamalla väliin v-jarrupaloista ne kartiospacerit? Ostin crossariin maantiehommiin kuitukiekot, ja saisi helpoiten niille tarkoitetut maantiejarrujen jarrupalat käyttöön tällaisella virityksellä. Minkäköhän kokoinen se ruuvi niissä on? 
Siis tarkoituksena on saada suurinpiirtein tämä lopputulos:

Tietenkin voisi siis ostaa nuo Tektrot, mutta jos saisi jotain hianompaa ja eri väreissä....

----------


## arctic biker

> Moi, eka postaus ja heti kyselemässä..   elikkä olen muokannut mun -08 Kona Jakesta 3x9 -> 1x9. Etukiekko Race Facen NW 42t, takana SRAMin (muistaakseni 12-25) pakka, shimano 9-v Ultegra ketju. Ekalla kokeilulenkillä 5 ja 6 vaihteet hyppi, muut toimi kunnolla. Mun veikkaus ois kulunut takapakka, mutta kaikki vaihteet toimi kyllä alkuperäisillä eturattailla. Vai onko näissä NW rattaissa joku säätöniksi mitä en ole tajunnut? Ketjun lyhensin niin lyhyeksi kuin mun mielestä mahdollista. Takapakkaa en ole vaihtanut, onko se kova homma tehdä itse?



Näissä omituisissa takavaihtajan ongelmissa mun mielestä pitäisi ekana tarkistaa kannattimen suoruus. Derailleur hanger alignment, kolmannella kotimaisella, ja jos Saame  niin neljännellä.

----------


## arctic biker

> Saako canti/mini-v jarruihin kiinni tavallisten maantiejarrujen jarrupalat vaihtamalla pidemmät ruuvit ja laittamalla väliin v-jarrupaloista ne kartiospacerit? Ostin crossariin maantiehommiin kuitukiekot, ja saisi helpoiten niille tarkoitetut maantiejarrujen jarrupalat käyttöön tällaisella virityksellä. Minkäköhän kokoinen se ruuvi niissä on? 
> Siis tarkoituksena on saada suurinpiirtein tämä lopputulos:
> 
> Tietenkin voisi siis ostaa nuo Tektrot, mutta jos saisi jotain hianompaa ja eri väreissä....



Cantijarruissahan käytetään normimaantiepyörän jarrujen paloja eli siis tottakai. Maantiepyörän kahvoille tarkoitetuissa V-jarruissa on vakiona pitkät vanhan ajan maastopyörän palat, en ny mitään estettä näe. Mun on kyllä helppo asia tutkia kun molemmat käytössä...

----------


## CamoN

> Saako canti/mini-v jarruihin kiinni tavallisten maantiejarrujen jarrupalat vaihtamalla pidemmät ruuvit ja laittamalla väliin v-jarrupaloista ne kartiospacerit? Ostin crossariin maantiehommiin kuitukiekot, ja saisi helpoiten niille tarkoitetut maantiejarrujen jarrupalat käyttöön tällaisella virityksellä.



Siis toiminnallinen tarve on hiilikuitukehille sopiville jarrupaloille? Ja nykyiset jarrupalat on kokonaan kumia, ei erillistä jarrukenkää johon voi vaihtaa kumin? Maantiejarrujen jarrukenkien kiinnityspultit on varmasti säännönmukaisesti lyhyet, mutta nehän on irtopultteja. Periaatteessa tilalle voi vaihtaa pidemmänkin pultin.

----------


## Aakoo

Joo, pääsitte jyvälle asiasta. Nyt jarruissa on kiini Kool Stopin Salmonit, ja tarve olisi kuitukiekkojen kanssa saada kiinni SwissStop Black Princet. Mutta ei kait auta muuta kuin koittaa, saisiko viriteltyä. Satutteko muistamaan, onko noi maantiepyörän jarrukengän pultit minkä kokoisia ja onko kierre ihan standardi? Sittenhän se olisi ihan helppo homma.

----------


## Pexxi

> Näissä omituisissa takavaihtajan ongelmissa mun mielestä pitäisi ekana tarkistaa kannattimen suoruus. Derailleur hanger alignment, kolmannella kotimaisella, ja jos Saame  niin neljännellä.



Yleensä jompi kumpi pää toimii jos on vääntynyt, ei molemmat ja keskellä ei toimi. Mulla oli sama kun meni kammet vaihtoon mutta lopullista diagnoosia ei tullut tehtyä kun pyörä pöllittiin, saipahan joku kivasti pomppivat vaihteet.

----------


## CamoN

> Satutteko muistamaan, onko noi maantiepyörän jarrukengän pultit minkä kokoisia ja onko kierre ihan standardi? Sittenhän se olisi ihan helppo homma.



En usko että kierre olisi universaali standardi, koska jarrukenkiäkään ei ole käsittääkseni standardoitu tarkkaan vaan ne muuttuu jarrulängen mallin mukaan. Jarrukumit taitaa olla lähes poikkeuksetta yhteensopivia laidasta laitaan.

Helpoimmalla varmaan pääsee kun ostaa mieluisat jarrukengät ja lähtee sitten ratkaisemaan sitä pulttiasiaa.

----------


## Gibsy

10-ketjun pikaliitin kyseessä; tarviiko sen liittimen olla niin tiukka kestääkseen ajamista, että se aukeaa vain pihdeillä? Mulla tuli siis vastaan nyt liitin, joka lähtee helposti käsin auki. Merkki taitaa olla KMC

----------


## TERU

Ysi ja kymppipikaliittimiä merkiltään juuri KMC on useita käytössä ja niitä avattu ja suljettu moneen kertaan aina käsin eikä yksikään ole pettänyt. Syvä luottamus noihin syntynyt.

----------


## Gibsy

Ok. Mulla on vaan liittimet ollu tähän asti niin tiukkoja ettei mitään jakoja avata ilman pihtejä. Tämä liitin ei edes napsahda kun sen sulkee.

----------


## jone1

10 ja 9 ollu mulla löysiä. 11 vaatinu pihdit.

----------


## arctic biker

> Yleensä jompi kumpi pää toimii jos on vääntynyt, ei molemmat ja keskellä ei toimi. Mulla oli sama kun meni kammet vaihtoon mutta lopullista diagnoosia ei tullut tehtyä kun pyörä pöllittiin, saipahan joku kivasti pomppivat vaihteet.



Ihan yleisellä tasolla halusin kannattimen suoruuden mainita. Jollei vaikka kuin osaa takavaihtajan säätää jos homma ei toimi niin vika on vääntyneessä kannattimessa, tämän uskallan sanoa. Tietenkin nää vaijeri/kuoret poislukien.

Joulun alla sen verran kylkimyyryä vedin jotta oikaisemaan jouduin, kolmesti ihan oikealla työkalulla, kesti ajaa 20-30 kilsaa ja sitten ketju mun tapauksessa pakan keskivaiheillakin  teki ihan omiaa hyppyjään. Uus kannatin ja homma ok. Postilaatikkoon tuotuna 20€/kpl. En pidä kalliina, semmoinen ohjenuora mulla on ,varsinkin jos kannatin on perussekundalaatua jotta 20t ja 3 oikaisua, kumpi ekana täyttyy niin kannatin vaihtoon. Voi olla liioittelua mutta jos mietitään pahinta skenaariota niin vaihtaja pinnojen väliin, tuhoutuu siinä ja kuski tonttiin. Kiekko paskana ja ajajan naamataulu ehken myös.

----------


## arctic biker

> Ysi ja kymppipikaliittimiä merkiltään juuri KMC on useita käytössä ja niitä avattu ja suljettu moneen kertaan aina käsin eikä yksikään ole pettänyt. Syvä luottamus noihin syntynyt.



KMC10 ja 11spdliittimet mullakin käytössä, pihtejä avatessa käytän, suljen ilman. Samalla liittimellä useita tuhansia. Njet probleema.

----------


## TERU

> KMC10 ja 11spdliittimet mullakin käytössä, pihtejä avatessa käytän, suljen ilman. Samalla liittimellä useita tuhansia. Njet probleema.



Niin mellähän on kolmen ketjun kierrätys käytössä. Sama liitin kiertää ketjunvaihdon yhteydessä koko ketjun iän, paljon yli kymppitonnin per ketju ja liitin, monta keraa avataan ja suljetaan eikä ainoatakaan rikkoutumista. Ei se tosiaan napsahda lukittuessaan, mutta selvästi sulkeutuu ja huolellinen oltava jotta molemmat puoliskot asettuvat oikein. Liittimen rakennetta tutkimalla selviää liittimen kestävyys. Loppuunajettu liitin on jo poikkitapeistaan huomattavasti kulunut, syvät urat sivulevyjen kohdilla. Tämä on kokemusperäistä nippelitietoa.😁

----------


## oppes

Kolme fillaria (9-, 10- ja 11-ketjut). Nopea vastaus:  9- ketjun liittimet helppoja ja aukeaa käsin. 10-ketjun liitin aukeaa yleensä käsin, mutta jos on vaihtoväli venynyt, niin on kerran vaatinut pihdit, 11-ketjut puolestaan todella piukat ja jo liittäminenkin tapahtuu vasta "polkaisemalla". Aukaiseminen *vaatii* pihdit.

----------


## Gibsy

Haluaisin vaihtaa deoren 10-systeemin sramiin, mutta esmes gx 10s takavaihtajalle suurin ratas 36T. Deoren pakka  mulla on 10-42. Pitääkö siis unohtaa koko asia?

----------


## Kanuuna

Miksei Simppa kelpaa?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kare_Eskola

> Haluaisin vaihtaa deoren 10-systeemin sramiin, mutta esmes gx 10s takavaihtajalle suurin ratas 36T. Deoren pakka  mulla on 10-42. Pitääkö siis unohtaa koko asia?



En nyt kyllä yhtään hahmota tilannetta enkä motiiveja. Ensinnäkin oletko ihan varma, että sulla on Shimano Deore 10-42 -pakka?

Oli miten hyvänsä, vaihda haluamasi Sramin 10-liipasin ja 10-vaihtaja. Ne toimivat nykyisellä pakalla, jos se ei ole kulunut. Valmistajan speksit eivät pidä useinkaan paikkaansa.

----------


## Gibsy

> En nyt kyllä yhtään hahmota tilannetta enkä motiiveja. Ensinnäkin oletko ihan varma, että sulla on Shimano Deore 10-42 -pakka?
> 
> Oli miten hyvänsä, vaihda haluamasi Sramin 10-liipasin ja 10-vaihtaja. Ne toimivat nykyisellä pakalla, jos se ei ole kulunut. Valmistajan speksit eivät pidä useinkaan paikkaansa.



Pakka olikin 11-42 ja CS-HG500 on tarkempi malli. Motiivit sikseen.

----------


## Mnederst

Deoren hydraulisesta levarista katosi paineet. Näyttää vuotavan jonkin verran öljyä tuolta kahvan kannen etupuolelta. Toimii nyt, ilmaamisen ja täyttämisen jälkeen, mutta öljyä tihkuu edelleen.

Onko havaintoa, voisiko tiivistettä viritellä itse kuntoon? Ilmeisesti sellaista ei saa erikseen tilattua?

Tämä jarru kyseessä:

https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...m615-set-88973

----------


## Marsusram

Siis kansitiiviste? 
http://www.biltema.fi/fi/Autoilu---M...ri-2000017979/ 
Leikkely vaatii terävät terät kun on noinkin pieni kohde.

----------


## SSGT-92

Tai hommaa sinne sen "separator unit" : https://www.sjscycles.co.uk/brake-le...nit-y8vc98060/
Linkin liike vain esimerkkinä,muualtakin varmaan saatavana.

Osanumeron katsoin tuolta :http://si.shimano.com/pdfs/ev/EV-BL-M615-3496.pdf

----------


## Mnederst

Kiitokset, huomattavasti kivempi hoitaa korjaamalla kuin kokonaan uusi jarrusetti ostamalla.

----------


## Jsavilaa

On-Onen Fatty keulaan pitää ilmeisesti olla jonkinlainen offset adapteri jarrulle kun perinteisellä PM-IS palikalla tulee noin 3mm liian lähelle levyä (lue=kiinni levyyn). Eipä oo tuommoseen aikasemmin törmännyt, mistähän löytyis ratkaisu?

----------


## Trecu

Eturattaat nykyään edessä 40-30-22 ja takana 28-12 ja vaihtaisin eurattaat 42-32-22. Ei kait tässä muuta kun vaihtaa ketjut niin jättää ne muutaman lenkin pidemmäksi ja säätää etuvaihtaja?

----------


## SSGT-92

Niinpä,eipä siinä kai muuta,jos takarattaat ei kovin paljon ajetut/kuluneet.

----------


## Trecu

> Niinpä,eipä siinä kai muuta,jos takarattaat ei kovin paljon ajetut/kuluneet.

----------


## JackOja

> ... Ei kait tässä muuta kun vaihtaa ketjut niin jättää ne muutaman lenkin pidemmäksi...



Älä paa "muutamaa lenkkiä pidemmäksi" vaan juuri oikean mittainen.

----------


## Pexxi

> On-Onen Fatty keulaan pitää ilmeisesti olla jonkinlainen offset adapteri jarrulle kun perinteisellä PM-IS palikalla tulee noin 3mm liian lähelle levyä (lue=kiinni levyyn). Eipä oo tuommoseen aikasemmin törmännyt, mistähän löytyis ratkaisu?



Ilmeisesti olet kiekon vaihtanut? Itsellä oli sama ongelma ja ratkaisin vaihtamalla/päivittämällä keulan kun on tuplakiekot että pääsee nastoillakin nopeasti liikkeelle. En ainakaan löytänyt mitään adapteria mutta jotkut ovat työstäneet alkuperäisestä sopivan. Eli ostin siis toisen kiekon joka ei tosiaan mene alkuperäiseen keulaan.

----------


## Jsavilaa

> Ilmeisesti olet kiekon vaihtanut? Itsellä oli sama ongelma ja ratkaisin vaihtamalla/päivittämällä keulan kun on tuplakiekot että pääsee nastoillakin nopeasti liikkeelle. En ainakaan löytänyt mitään adapteria mutta jotkut ovat työstäneet alkuperäisestä sopivan. Eli ostin siis toisen kiekon joka ei tosiaan mene alkuperäiseen keulaan.



Runkosetistä kasasin pyörän. Vaihdoin keulan kun sattui sopiva alsa kohalle. Keulaa ei ensimmäisenä viiti leikellä (=kiinnikkeen siirto) niin vois sorvata jotain adapteria matalemmaksi ja tutkia miten toimii. Sais tuon orkkiksen käyttöön hyllystä.

----------


## Marsa

Tuli ostettua uusi pyörä ja asensin ensi töikseni nastoja alle. Renkaan vaihdon jälkeen jarru levy hankaa jarrupaloihin. Työkaveri kehoitti säätämään jarrusatulaa, mutta olisiko todennäköisempää, että rengas on vain aavistuksen vinossa? Löysäsin pikalukkoja kunnes hankaus loppui, mutta jäi arveluttamaan niiden kireys loppupeliessä. Kireämmälle ne vielä saisi, mutta sitten hankaa jarru. Miten tälläistä lähtee korjaamaan? 

Pyörällä ei ole ajettu.

----------


## Greycap

Säätää sen jarrun. Pikalinkun kanssa sen kireys voi vaikuttaa vähän satulan paikkaan suhteessa levyyn ja jos laitoit kireämmälle kuin alkujaan on ollut niin säätö on pielessä.

----------


## Marsa

Ohjekirjassa käskettiin laittamaan pikalinkut niin kireälle, että jää jälki kämmeneen. Jotta jarrut ei hankaa on pikalinkut kireällä, töitä saa tehdä kiinni laittamiseksi, mutta eivät ne ihan noin kireällä ole. Takahaarukka selvästi "vääntyy" rengasta kohti jos pikalinkun vetää niin kireälle kuin vaan saa. Tässä varmasti siis lienee syy tuohon hankaukseen. Hämmentää silti tavallaan miksi se hankaa jo nyt.

Jarruja en ole myöskään koskaan itse säätänyt. Onko hankala prosessi? Ensimmäiset levyjarrut kyseessä

----------


## Kanuuna

On mahdollista, että kiekko on vinossa. Ensin kiekko kohdilleen eli pikalinkku pohjaan asti, ettei jää kiekko vinoon. Sitten tarvittaessa satulan tai/ja palojen/mäntien säätö riippuen onko ne kohdillaan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kuovipolku

Takahaarukka ei aivan varmasti väänny minnekään vaikka pikalinkkua kiristäisi kuinka. Se mitä saattaa tapahtua on että takapyörän (eli -kiekon kuten tavataan sanoa) akseli pyrkii nousemaan toiselta puolelta, jolloin takakiekko tietysti asettuu hieman vinoon ja voi aiheuttaa esim. levyjarrun hankaamista.

Laittoipa takakiekon paikalleen fillari oikeinpäin tai kumipuoli ylöspäin, pitää pikalinkkua kiristäessään painaa sitä kunnolla jotta akseli pysyy dropoutien pohjalla ja kiekko suorana. 

PS Rengas on se mikä on kumia ja vanteella.

----------


## Marsa

Kiitos näistä, kokeilempa avata pikalinkut uudestaan ja painaa kiekkoa kiristäessä. Nyt vain vedin ne kiinni, kuten vanhassakin fillarissa. Jos ei se auta niin ihmetellään taas lisää.

----------


## oppes

Jokainen tietty vetelee linkut niin kireälle kuin ohjekirjasta / oman mielenrauhan vuoksi hyvältä tuntuu, mutta ite en noita ole kovinkaan kireälle vetänyt. Eli sen verran, jotta nyt tuntuu selvä kiristys/vastus. Hyvin ovat kiekot paikallaan kestäneet. 

Jarrusatuloiden säätö kannattaa kyllä opetella. Sekin on suhteellisen helppoa. Jarrusatulan kiristyspultit sen verran löysälle, että satula on liikuteltavissa. Kahvasta puristellaan satula keskelle. Siinä sitten kiristellään varovasti satulan pultit vuorotellen. Lopputulos pitäisi olla laahaamaton jarru. Jos kihnaa, niin eikun uudelleen. Homman voi tietty myös hoitaa ensin puristelemalla satula keskelle ja pitämällä toisella kädellä satulaa paikallaan ja toisella kiristämällä pultit. Jos kyseessä on  mekaaninen/säädettävä levyjarru, kannattaa ensin säätää palojen välys levyyn ja sen jälkeen keskitys. Tuon kun pari kertaa harjoittelee, niin menee nopeasti/helposti.

----------


## tuurev

Ensikesää varten olisi menossa cyclocrossista takapakka vaihtoon välitysten takia. Onko 105:n  10-vaihteinen takavaihtaja yhteensopiva tiagran kahvojen kanssa ja saanko jotain etua vaihtamalla samalla takavaihtajan tiagrasta 105:seen?

----------


## CamoN

Kun vaihdemäärä, valmistaja ja käyttötarkoitus (maantie/maasto) pysyy samana, eri mallisarjojen kahvoja ja vaihtajia voi sekoittaa huoletta. 105 taitaa olla nykyään kuuminta hottia mitä tulee maantieosiin ja hinta-laatusuhteeseen. Jos saa hyvään hintaan ei se ainakaan huononna, mutta jos vanha toimii moitteetta niin ei se parannakaan. 

Kahvoilla on suurempi vaikutus vaihtotuntumaan kuin takavaihtajalla.

----------


## tuurev

Kun ei nykyisellä voimansiirrolla ole rullattu kuin 600km niin taitaa sitten vaihtaja jäädä kauppaan. Juuri tuota vaihteiston tuntumaa ajattelin jos se olisi parantunut. Kahvojen vaihto onkin sitten kalliimpaa hommaa.

----------


## Arosusi

Tiagra 4700 kahvat toimivat vain Tiagra 4700 vaihtajien kanssa.
https://www.bike24.com/1.php?content...ge=2;orderby=2
Niissä oli muistaakseni ei vetosuhde. Viisaammat korjatkoot!

----------


## STN

> Tiagra 4700 kahvat toimivat vain Tiagra 4700 vaihtajien kanssa.
> https://www.bike24.com/1.php?content...ge=2;orderby=2
> Niissä oli muistaakseni ei vetosuhde. Viisaammat korjatkoot!



Mun käsittääkseni ne toimii kaikki keskenään. Ainakin jos pysyy maantievaihtajissa ja -kahvoissa. Tosin löysin googlella jotain muutakin viestiä että ei välttämättä toimisi.

----------


## Arosusi

Shimanon yhteensopivuus kaavioissa 4700 sarja on myös omissa lokeroissaan
http://productinfo.shimano.com/#/com/2.0?types=road
Jos joku muistaa miksi näin on niin voisi valistaa muita. Jostain olen lukenut asiasta mutta en nyt muista mistä.

----------


## JK-

> Shimanon yhteensopivuus kaavioissa 4700 sarja on myös omissa lokeroissaan
> http://productinfo.shimano.com/#/com/2.0?types=road
> Jos joku muistaa miksi näin on niin voisi valistaa muita. Jostain olen lukenut asiasta mutta en nyt muista mistä.



Muistin mukaan 4700 sarja toimii 11spd vaijerin vetosuhteella vaikka on 10 vaihteinen

Tuolla selitetty eri vetosuhteet, tosin tiagrasta ei ole juttua 

http://blog.artscyclery.com/science-...compatibility/

Edit: Bikeradarissa tuo olikin mainittu

https://www.bikeradar.com/gear/artic...illeurs-48460/

----------


## titu

Pojalle tuli juuri Commencal Meta HT 24+ ja siinä on SRAMin X5 vaihteet. Vipujen käyttö vain tuntuu olevan lyhyt sormiselle 8-vuotiaalle aika hankalaa. Tuli mieleen, että mitkäköhän gripshiftit tuohon sopisi?

----------


## wex4

^Käsitääkseni mikä tahansa Sram grippari käy tuohon (X7,X9,X0), 9 vaihteinenhan  tuo on? Uusi X0 n.30€ puoli, käytettynä on näkynyt jonkin verran.
Äkki katsomalla vaikutti hyvältä laitteelta, meni harkintaan. Laitteletko kokemuksia sitten?

----------


## Jar56

Ite olen lyhentänyt ,laitoin maaalarin teippiä sisäpuolelle ja sahasin reunaa myöten varovasti pyörittämällä .Eli puhki ja siirto.

----------


## Moska

Sama tyyli itsellä, mitä hienompihampaimen saha niin parempi ja jättää pölyt vetämättä nenään.

----------


## kauris

Onnistunut myös täällä. Ostin hienoimman karkeuden vaihtoterän, merkkasin leikkauskohdan maalarinteipillä ja kun ylivarovainen olen hiilikuitupölyn suhteen, sahasin ulkona, laitoin jonkun kotoa löytyneen hengitysmaskin ja suihkutin vielä välillä sumutinpullosta vettä leikkauspintaan. Hieman jopa noloa myöntää.
Viimeistelin pinnan hienolla vesihiomapaperilla.

----------


## Brmpr

Hydraulinen etulevyjarru laahaa. Ja olen tehnyt tällä foorumilla/youtubesta löytyvien ohjeiden mukaan jarrusatulan säädön n. 50 kertaa ja jarru laahaa edelleen, mikä avuksi?

----------


## hece

Kyllähän jokaisen jarrun suoralla levyllä saa laahaamattomaksi alkuunsa kun palat on painettu sisään. Jos levy suora, oikean kokoinen ja adapterit oikeat eli ei ota esim levyn ulkolaidasta satulaan kiinni. Jos muutaman jarrutuksen jälkeen kuitenkin laahaa, eikä levy vino, syy lienee jumittavassa männässä.

----------


## Brmpr

Pyörä on siis Silverback Scoop Fatty läskipyörä, otin yhteyttä pyörän myyneeseen verkkokauppa.comiin. Josta sain ohjeen, ”antaa asian olla ja ajaa vaan”. Mikä mielestäni kuullostaa vähän oudolta..

----------


## Huoleton

Oletko koittanut myös sillä youtubeohjeella jossa laitetaan pahvipalat levyn ja jarrupalojen väliin säätäessä? Jos sillä ei onnistu niin sitten mennään "antaa olla" osastolle. Tai siis joku kohta systemissä ei pysy ajaessa paikallaan tai on kiero jos vielä sitten laahaa.

----------


## CamoN

> Hydraulinen etulevyjarru laahaa. Ja olen tehnyt tällä foorumilla/youtubesta löytyvien ohjeiden mukaan jarrusatulan säädön n. 50 kertaa ja jarru laahaa edelleen, mikä avuksi?



Lisätietona sillä olisi arvoa, laahaako jarru koko kehän kierroksen ajan vai vaan osilla siitä. Jos laahaus on vaan osissa kehän kierrosta, kannattaa tietysti yrittää ihan ensimmäisenä suoristaa levyä.

Kyseessä ei ole avaruusteknologia. Jarrusatulan päältä sen "läpi" katsomalla hyvässä valossa näkee jarrulevyn ja -palojen välyksen. Levyn kummallakin puolella pitäisi tietysti olla hiuksen hieno ilmarako, jolloin palat eivät laahaa.

Jos rakoa ei näy kummallakaan puolella, jarrusatula on yhdessä tai useammassa suunnassa vinossa. Jos rako näkyy toisella puolella, jarrusatula on keskitetty sivuun tai jarrumäntä on jumissa. Jarrukahvaa painamalla ja jarrusatuloita katsomalla selviää, yrittävätkö ne puristaa levyä symmetrisesti.

Jarrusatulan keskittämiseen voi vaikuttaa moni asia. Letku saattaa vääntää jarrusatulaa vinoon niin paljon, ettei sen asento pysy pultteja kiristäessä. Pultit saattaa kiristyessään kiertää satulaa vinoon. Kiristyspinnoissa tai pulttien aluslevyissä saattaa olla likaa jotka ohjaa satulaa epäkeskosti jne.

Kokeilemalla selviää millä keskitystekniikalla jarrut saa helpoiten kohdalleen. Ja se on toisaalta aika paljon pyörän omistajasta kiinni, minkä vahvuisen laahauksen kokee häiritsevänä. Uskaltaisin väittää että aika harva hydraulinen levyjarru on aivan täysin laahaamaton, erityisesti jos samassa pyörässä käytetään erilaisia kiekkosettejä.

----------


## jone1

Itellä ilmeisesti jumittaa sisäpuolen männät sekä edessä että takana. Miten olette noita herkistelleet?

----------


## Huoleton

Jos jumitus tarkoittaa sitä että toinen mäntä ei liiku kohti jarrulevyä kun jarrua painaa niin paras tapa lienee uuden satulan hankinta. Esim SLX satula maksaa 26€.
Jos on jotain hienovaraisempaa niin sitten voi ottaa kiekon ja palat irti, pumppailla mäntiä vähän ulos ja pyyhkiä männän kylkiä vaikka sinolilla tai vastaavalla aineella.
Mäntiä ulos pumppaillessa herkempää mäntää voi jarrutella vaikka rengamuovilla ettei kokonaan ulos pullahda. Jos pullahtaa niin tod. näk. satulakaupoille.

----------


## JackOja

> Itellä ilmeisesti jumittaa sisäpuolen männät sekä edessä että takana. Miten olette noita herkistelleet?



1) Jarrupalat pois
2) Jarrusatulan sisäpuolen ja mäntien reunojen putsaus brake cleanerilla (männät varovasti mahdollisimman ulos)
3) Mäntien reunojen voitelu silikonirasvalla
4) Männät painetaan takaisin sisään ja pyyhitään ylimääräiset rasvat jarrusatulan sisältä
5) Jarrupalat paikoilleen, jarrusatulan keskitys ja kowaa ajoa.

----------


## LJL

> 1) Jarrupalat pois
> 2) Jarrusatulan sisäpuolen ja mäntien reunojen putsaus brake cleanerilla (männät varovasti mahdollisimman ulos)
> 3) Mäntien reunojen voitelu silikonirasvalla
> 4) Männät painetaan takaisin sisään ja pyyhitään ylimääräiset rasvat jarrusatulan sisältä
> 5) Jarrupalat paikoilleen, jarrusatulan keskitys ja kowaa ajoa.



Oikein, oikein ihania toimenpiteitä. Myöskin ilimaus voi auttaa, joskus on ollut niinkin että se ei-herkempi puoli ei ole "imeytynyt" kunnolla sisään kun on ollut ilmaa systeemissä. Tai mistä niitä oikeasti koskaan tietää, mutta omat kokemukset tukee että jos systeemissä on ilmaa niin ei se kunnolla palauta (varsinkin Avid)

----------


## Jukka Lahtinen

Hei, pari tyhmää kysymystä
1. Nykyisissä kiekoissani on edessä 9mm akseli ja takana 10mm. Voiko noiden tilalle laittaa 5mm akselilla olevat kiekot? Esim.Front axle 5 x 100 mm QR
· Rear axle: 5 x 130 mm QR
2. Tarkoittavatko nuo 100 ja 130 mm tarvittavaa haarukoiden leveyttä vai akselienpituutta?

----------


## Late_h

Olen speksailemassa uutta sorapyörää, johon tulisi näillä näkymin Sramin Apex tai Rival 1 1x11 voimansiirto ja hydr. jarrut. Haluaisin (budjettisyistä) laittaa runkoon Apex 1 osasarjan hydraulisilla jarruilla. Kaavailemassani rungossa on jarruille flat mount kiinnitykset ja Sramin sivuilla näkyy kyllä Apex 1 jarruista flat mount -versio, mutta en löydä näitä mistään myynnistä. Rival 1 sarjan jarrut löytyy myynnistä flat mount versioina, mutta koko sarja on noin 200 euroa kalliimpi enkä usko että niissä olisi käytössäni mitään eroa Apexiin.

Eli saa vinkata, jos olette nähneet jossain myynnissä flat mount Apex 1 jarrut tai tiedätte jonkin edullisen paikan mistä niitä kannattaisi kysellä.

----------


## Late_h

Toinen pikakysymys heti perään: jos hankin Kinesis Tripster AT rungon (142mm taka-akseli) niin millainen kampisarja siihen käy, että ketjulinja osuu oikein Sramin 1x11 vaihteistolla?

Toimivatko esim. nämä vaihtoehdot:
https://r2-bike.com/SRAM-Rival-1-Cra...1x11-GXP-black
https://r2-bike.com/SRAM-Apex-1-Crank-for-GXP
https://r2-bike.com/SRAM-Bottom-Brac...v-GXP-Team-BSA

----------


## Vivve

Sopiiko 11s maantiepakka Shimanon maastonapaan? Tarkoitus olisi hankkia kestävät kiekot cyclocrossiin pyörämatkailua ajatellen.

----------


## JackOja

> Sopiiko 11s maantiepakka maastonapaan?



Ei sovi.





> Tarkoitus olisi hankkia kestävät kiekot cyclocrossiin pyörämatkailua ajatellen.



Onnistuuhan tuollainen ilman maastonapaakin.

----------


## TurboKoo

CS-HG800 11-34 menee maastopyörän vapaarattaaseen.

----------


## Vivve

> Onnistuuhan tuollainen ilman maastonapaakin.



Mikä olisi toinen vaihtoehto valmiskiekkoseteissä? Levyjarrullinen cyclocross siis kyseessä. Budjetti pyörii n. 200-300€ tietämissä. Vai onko ainut vaihtoehto itse kasaaminen?

----------


## arctic biker

> Ohjekirjassa käskettiin laittamaan pikalinkut niin kireälle, että jää jälki kämmeneen. Jotta jarrut ei hankaa on pikalinkut kireällä, töitä saa tehdä kiinni laittamiseksi, mutta eivät ne ihan noin kireällä ole. Takahaarukka selvästi "vääntyy" rengasta kohti jos pikalinkun vetää niin kireälle kuin vaan saa. Tässä varmasti siis lienee syy tuohon hankaukseen. Hämmentää silti tavallaan miksi se hankaa jo nyt.
> 
> Jarruja en ole myöskään koskaan itse säätänyt. Onko hankala prosessi? Ensimmäiset levyjarrut kyseessä



Voi olla että turhaan mutta näin yleisellä tasolla. Laitappa pyörä selälleen ja pikalinkku auki. Kiekko kunnolla haarukan hahloissa ja väännä sivuttain, onko klappia? Jos on niin diagnoosi helppo. Siellon dropouteissa väljyyttä johtuen liika löysästä pikalinkun kiristyksestä. Olen sitä mieltä että levyjarrupyörissä on pikalinkku perseestä.

----------


## Vivve

> Mikä olisi toinen vaihtoehto valmiskiekkoseteissä? Levyjarrullinen cyclocross siis kyseessä. Budjetti pyörii n. 200-300€ tietämissä. Vai onko ainut vaihtoehto itse kasaaminen?



Löysin ja tilasin CRC:ltä customkiekot Shimano RS505 navoilla ja Mavic A719 kehillä. Jarrupintahan noissa kehissä on mutta eipä kait tuo haittaa.

----------


## Marsa

> Voi olla että turhaan mutta näin yleisellä tasolla. Laitappa pyörä selälleen ja pikalinkku auki. Kiekko kunnolla haarukan hahloissa ja väännä sivuttain, onko klappia? Jos on niin diagnoosi helppo. Siellon dropouteissa väljyyttä johtuen liika löysästä pikalinkun kiristyksestä. Olen sitä mieltä että levyjarrupyörissä on pikalinkku perseestä.



Ratkaisin asian täältää tulleiden ohjeiden yhdistelmällä. Takakiekko oli tosiaan hieman huonosti paikallaan. Irroitus ja uudelleen kiinnitys pikalinkkua painamalla kiristäessä ratkaisi asian. Edessä keskitin jarrun. Nyt on molemmat linkut niin kireällä kun vain sain (niin, että ne saa vielä aukikin toki) ja jarrut laahaamattomat. Kiitoksia siis vain kovasti avusta.

----------


## arctic biker

Hyvä että Marsan ongelma noin helposti ratkesi. Ittellä on yks maasturi jossa pitää jotain tilkettä hahloihin keksiä, vasta vuoden ollut aieaikomuksena...

----------


## Trecu

Ensimmäisen kerran takavaihtajana deore ja malli Shimano Deore M6000 Shadow+. Kysymys et mikä toi ON/OFF kytkin on, ja missä asennossa sen pitäisi olla maastoajossa tai mikä sen virka noin yleensäkin on? Pyörää pestessä ja ketjuja voidellessa vasta tuon kytkimen huomasin  :Hymy: 

Siis tämä
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/f.../rp-prod160761

----------


## JackOja

Ajaessa ON ja kiekkoa irroitellessa OFF. Ketjua sen on tarkoitus pitää kireällä.

----------


## Trecu

> Ajaessa ON ja kiekkoa irroitellessa OFF. Ketjua sen on tarkoitus pitää kireällä.



Kiitti. Noin sen ajattelin olevan mutta varmistin asian ennen rikkomista ja toteamista että noin se ei ollutkaan  :Hymy:   Se oli OFF asennossa ja ketjut pysyivät matkassa mutta kai sen seuraavalla lenkillä ON asennossa kireällä ollessa sitten huomaa.

----------


## hece

> Kiitti. Noin sen ajattelin olevan mutta varmistin asian ennen rikkomista ja toteamista että noin se ei ollutkaan   Se oli OFF asennossa ja ketjut pysyivät matkassa mutta kai sen seuraavalla lenkillä ON asennossa kireällä ollessa sitten huomaa.



Röykkyytyksessä ei pauku ketju niin pauku runkoon (chain guide) ja psyyy paremmin eturattaalla. Ei noita muutama vuosi sitten ollut ollenkaan, joten ei mikään välttämättömyys varsinkaan kevyemmässä ajossa.

----------


## JackOja

[pikkunipotus]





> Röykkyytyksessä ei pauku ketju niin pauku runkoon (chain guide)...



Tarkoitatko, ettei ketju pauku chainstayhin vai ketjuohjuriin?

[/pikkunipotus]

----------


## hece

> [pikkunipotus]
> Tarkoitatko, ettei ketju pauku chainstayhin vai ketjuohjuriin?[/pikkunipotus]



Ajatuskatkos kirjoittaessa, chainstaytä tarkoitin.

----------


## Velogi

> Ensimmäisen kerran takavaihtajana deore ja malli Shimano Deore M6000 Shadow+. Kysymys et mikä toi ON/OFF kytkin on, ja missä asennossa sen pitäisi olla maastoajossa tai mikä sen virka noin yleensäkin on? Pyörää pestessä ja ketjuja voidellessa vasta tuon kytkimen huomasin



Mekanismi jarruttaa vaihtajan häkin liikettä - tahatonta ja tahallista. Kannattaa kokeilla onko sen käyttö omassa ajossa tarpeen, sillä vaihtaja pelaa pienemmällä voimalla ilman.

----------


## Ettan

Ostin Merida 400 cyclon työmatka/harrastepyöräksi. Siinä on Shimanon 11v 105 osasarja ja Tekno spyre jarrut. 
Haluaisin Sramin vaihteet, niin kysymykseni kuuluu : jos hommaan Forcen mekaanisetkahvat niin toimiiko Teknon jarrut niillä? Ja mulla löytyis Sramin 11v X01 takavaihtaja varastosta, niin toimiiko se noitten Forcen kahvojen kanssa ja 2x11 systeemissä?

----------


## CamoN

> Haluaisin Sramin vaihteet, niin kysymykseni kuuluu : jos hommaan Forcen mekaanisetkahvat niin toimiiko Teknon jarrut niillä?



Shimanon ja SRAM:n vaijerijarrukahvoissa on erilainen vetosuhde. Muistaakseni ero on niin päin, että SRAM:n kahvoilla Shimanon jarruissa on valtava vapaaliike, ja jarrut alkavat ottavat kiinni myöhään mutta terävästi. Toisinpäin Shimanon kahvoilla jarrut ottavat kiinni nopeasti, mutta kahvassa on pitkä liikealue jossa jarruteho lisääntyy hitaasti.

Tektro Spyrejä (mekaanista levyjarrusatulaa) on myyty myös SRAM-kokoonpanoissa. Joko Spyrestä on olemassa erilaisia OEM-malleja pyörävalmistajien kokoonpanoihin, tai sitten tuo vetosuhteen ero ei ole mekaanisella levyjarrulla niin ilmeinen.





> Ja mulla löytyis Sramin 11v X01 takavaihtaja varastosta, niin toimiiko se noitten Forcen kahvojen kanssa ja 2x11 systeemissä?



Pitäisi toimia, mutta kannattaa kuitenkin tarkistaa SRAM:n sivuilta että komponenttien ominaisuuksissa luetellaan sama vaihtotekniikan markkinointinimi. Onko se nyt sitten Exact Actuation vai joku muu.

----------


## Trecu

> Mekanismi jarruttaa vaihtajan häkin liikettä - tahatonta ja tahallista. Kannattaa kokeilla onko sen käyttö omassa ajossa tarpeen, sillä vaihtaja pelaa pienemmällä voimalla ilman.



Kävin juuri noin 25km lenkillä maastossa ja kyllä täytyy sanoa että ainakin korville oli miellyttävämpi ratkaisu kun oli niin hiljainen  :Hymy:  Seuraavalla kertaa täytyy kokeilla vaihdella ON/OFF asentoa matkan varrella.

----------


## arctic biker

Shimano XT 10 SPD on maasturissa ja lukko Off-asennossa on mulle mieluisempi.

----------


## Tomos

Moro. Kevät tuloo ja pyörää pitäisi alkaa huoltaa kautta varten, joten:

Mitkäs olisi oikeat toimenpiteet maastopyörän nestelevyjarruille jotka ulisee ja ei pidä? Kokeilin jo perinteistä eli jarrupaloille kevyt hionta, ja levyille karhennus + rasvanpoisto, mutta ei kyllä ollut mitään apua. Tuo ongelma alkoi sen jälkeen kun käytin pyörää pitkässä alamäessä jossa kuskin kantinpuutteen takia piti jarrutella piiitkiä matkoja, ja levyt kävi niin kuumana että poltin niissä vielä toisen jalkanikin  :Leveä hymy:  Eli liekkö palat sitten ihan finito ja läpikypsentyneet ja hionta ei enää auta, vai mikä lienee tuomio? Luulis että levyjä nyt ei kyllä tuollaisella saa kuitenkaan tuhottua.

----------


## J-P Ellilä

> Moro. Kevät tuloo ja pyörää pitäisi alkaa huoltaa kautta varten, joten:
> 
> Mitkäs olisi oikeat toimenpiteet maastopyörän nestelevyjarruille jotka ulisee ja ei pidä? Kokeilin jo perinteistä eli jarrupaloille kevyt hionta, ja levyille karhennus + rasvanpoisto, mutta ei kyllä ollut mitään apua. Tuo ongelma alkoi sen jälkeen kun käytin pyörää pitkässä alamäessä jossa kuskin kantinpuutteen takia piti jarrutella piiitkiä matkoja, ja levyt kävi niin kuumana että poltin niissä vielä toisen jalkanikin  Eli liekkö palat sitten ihan finito ja läpikypsentyneet ja hionta ei enää auta, vai mikä lienee tuomio? Luulis että levyjä nyt ei kyllä tuollaisella saa kuitenkaan tuhottua.



Ei niiden levyjen pilalle pitäs mennä jos vielä ovat suorat ja yhdessä osassa. Jarrupalat kannattaisi uusia näin alkuunsa. Levyt pitää hioa ihan kunnolla että kiilto lähtee pois joka kohdasta kitkapintaa.

----------


## Tomos

^Koo, pitänee sitten laitella uutta palikkaa tilaukseen. Arvelinkin että noin varmaankin käy, mutta koska jarrupalatkin maksaa kuitenkin jotain niin ajattelin että kysäisen nyt kuitenkin ensin.

----------


## Vertti83

Mahtaakohan jostakin, internetzs tai kivijalkakaupasta, saada kapeampaa about 9-12mm leveää "stänin vanneteippiä" taikka vastaavaa?

Pikaisella tutkimuksella näyttäisi olevan 19mm kapein löytämäni stänin(ja muiden valmistajien) teippi. Tarvisin Arch mk3 kehiin kapeampaa teippiä joka peittäisi pelkästään vanteen "keskiuran", ilman että sitä tarvisi turhaan hampaat irvessä vetää koko vanteen leveydelle, mistä ei varsianaisesti ole tämän vanteen kanssa edes mitään hyötyä...

----------


## JackOja

> Mahtaakohan jostakin, internetzs tai kivijalkakaupasta, saada kapeampaa about 9-12mm leveää "stänin vanneteippiä" taikka vastaavaa?
> ...



Onhan Stanilla 12-millinen teippi tarjolla. Omani ostin joskus ihan kivijalkakaupasta. Tuolta Stanin kaupastakin olen tilannut tavaraa ja nopeasti tulivat.

----------


## Vertti83

Juu itsellänikin on tuota kapeampaa ollut, mutta en nyt ehkä ameriikasta asti viitsisi lähteä pelkkää teippirullaa tilaamaan, tulee äkkiä teippirullalle hintaa. Eli siis kaipaisin lähinnä kotimaassa tai euroopassa olevaa kauppaa, mistä tuollaista voisi tilata tai käydä paikanpäällä hakemassa...

----------


## JackOja

^no jos on aikaa odottaa niin osta vaikka Bike24:sta. Tai sitten haet tai tilaat Yläfemmasta.

----------


## Vertti83

Ach so, oli yläfemmassa näemmä piilotettu "Universal" nimen alle niin ei tajunnut katsoa tarkemmin. Ehkäpä sieltä sitten... Kiitoksia tästä.

----------


## Aatoss

Ostin Cuben maastopyörän ja renkaina Maxxis Forekaster 29x2.35. Vanteet CUBE ZX20, 32H, Disc. Onko tietoa kuinka kapeat/leveät kumit noille vanteille menee? Onko porukkaa jotka ovat noilla Forekastereilla ajaneet talvella? Ei viitsisi enää nastoja ostaa tälle vuodelle. Hinku päästä ajamaan on kuitenkin kova..

----------


## CamoN

1. Mittaa työntömitalla kehän ulkoleveys.
2. Poista tuloksesta 4mm, jolloin sinulla on tuloksena arvioitu kehän sisäleveys.
3. Peukalosääntönä käännä kehän sisäleveyden millit renkaan leveydessä tuuman kymmenyksiksi. Jos kehän sisäleveys on 23mm, 2.35" rengas on aika lähellä optimaalista. Järkevä skaala on silloin luokkaa 2.2-2.5".

Toki kaikenlaisia kehiä voi naittaa kaikenlaisiin renkaisiin, mutta ei kannata haahuilla kovin kauas suosituksista jos haluaa järkevät ajo-ominaisuudet. Yhtälö mutkistuu kun otetaan mukaan käyttötarkoitus ja siihen sopivat rengaspaineet.

Ja kun ylläolevasta ottaa henkilökohtaiset mieltymykset pois, ei jäljelle jää kuin jarrujälki.

----------


## Aatoss

Kiiton CamoN. Pitää tehdä noin. Olisi yhdet renkaat tyrkyllä joten pääsen hyvinkin alkuun näin!

----------


## rentoratsastaja

Onko tuo nyt oikein pinnattu? Vähän oudolta näyttää kun pinnat menee tuollalailla ristiin. Ja koko vanne on näin, "uudet" shimano R500 kiekot.

----------


## CamoN

On oikein pinnattu, jos on haluttu perinteinen 3-ristiin kuvio. J-pinna risteää 3-ristiin kuviossa siten, että pinnojen päät risteää navan päässä välittömästi navan laipan molemmin puolin, seuraavaksi välittömästi navan laipan ulkopuolella ja kolmannen kerran ennen pinnamitan puoltaväliä. Kolmannessa risteyksessä pinnojen pitäisi olla kosketuksessa toisiinsa, jos pinnareiät ovat kehällä yhdessä linjassa. Muihin tapauksiin en ota kantaa.

Jos pinnojen pituus on alunperin valittu oikein, kiekkoa on hankala rakentaa väärällä kuviolla. Pinnat on muille kuvioille systemaattisesti liian pitkiä tai lyhyitä. Kauneusvirheet, kuten esimerkiksi pinnojen risteyttäminen kehän venttiilireiän kohdalta, on sen sijaan helppoja huolimattomuusvirheitä. Ne eivät kuitenkaan vaikuta kiekon  rakenteen vahvuuteen.


Levyjarrukiekkojen kanssa pitäisi huomioida myös Peter Verdonen wiki-sivullaan kuvaama pinnakuvion suunta, jolla pyritään ylläpitämään tasainen pinnajännitys jarrutustilanteissa.

----------


## rentoratsastaja

En siis ole tuota itse pinnannut, vaan ihan tuollaisenaan ostin. Ite oisin tuon laittanut niin, että navan ulkopuolelta tuleva pinna menis sisäpuolelta tulevan pinnan yli. Mutta kai se noinkin toimii.

Edit:

Tuollaisen hutaisin, tämä siis vanteen suuntaisesti. Vihreä on navan laippa, punanen ja musta pinnoja. Tilanne hieman ylikorostetusti, jotenkin kummastuttaa että sisempi pinna menee ulomman yli ja näin ne vääntävät toisiaan.

----------


## CamoN

Juuri noin risteävästi niiden kuuluisi olla, tarkoituksena on synnyttää jäykempi rakenne.

----------


## Late_h

Saattaa mennä luokkaan tyhmiä kysymyksiä, mutta haluaisin tietää onnistuuko takavaihtajaa (tässä tapauksessa Sram Apex 1) käyttää samoilla säädöillä kahdella eri kiekkosetillä, jossa toisessa on 10-42 pakka (XG-1150) ja toisessa 11-32 (PG-1130) vai joutuuko vaihtajan säätöjä aina rukkaamaan pakan vaihtuessa yhteydessä? Ajatuksena siis se, että toisessa kiekkosetissä on vähän paksummat nakit ja isompi välitysalue ja toisessa enemmän maantielle soveltuva setti renkaineen ja pakkoineen. Olisi hyvä tietää ennakolta niin ettei tarvi kokeilla kantapään kautta.

----------


## CamoN

Koska takavaihtaja on säädettävä erittäin tarkkaan (alle millin tarkkuudella) toimiakseen puhtaasti eikä vapaarattaan tai pakan paikkaa ole standardoitu missään tarkkaan (+ variaatioita eri pakoista ja niiden aluslevyistä on useita), aina kannattaa varautua siihen että kiekon vaihto vaatii vaijerikireyteen pientä hienosäätöä rumpusäätimellä.

Sitten menee huonon tuurin puolelle, jos täytyy säätää myös B-ruuvia tai rajoittimia.

----------


## Iglumies

B-tensionia täytyy väkisinkin säätää tuollaisella erolla, ketjukin on noilla välityksillä vaihdettava oikean mittaiseksi.

----------


## Lare

Läskin takakiekko kävi Hi5:ssä rihdattavana. Huomasin juuri että nyt vapaaratas jumittaa kun linkun kiristää. Napa Dt 350. Aiemmin ei ongelmaa. Veikkauksia ongelmasta? Aamulla olis tarkoitus päästä lenkille...
Edit:
Hi5:n mekaanikko oli jostain hämärästä syystä irroittanut vapaarattaan, pakan ja yhden laakerin. Se oli asentanut rojut takaisin mutta kyseinen laakeri oli jäänyt vähän ulos ja se jumitti.

----------


## 49's

> Mulla siis hyppi ne vaihteet, mitkä on suorassa ketjulinjassa. Pienimmät ja suurimmat vaihteet toimii hyvin. No, tilasin uuden takapakan + työkalut, sittenpähän näkee meneekö ketju vielä toisen kerran vaihtoon..



Kevään eka testilenkki takana. Renkaita ei puhjennut, vaihteet toimi hyvin ja hyvin kulki! Vaihdoin siis nämä uudet osat: racefacen nw 42t eteen, ketjun, 12-25 takapakan ja keskiön. Loput osat shimanoa. Kiitos kaikille avusta! Itse tehdessä meni sormi suuhun muutaman kerran noita pähkäillessä..

----------


## Fiets

Tilaamassani fillarissa, jota en ole vielä saanut, on takana Shimanon 105 11-32 rataspakka. Jos en ole välityksiin tyytyväinen(11 ja 32 jää vaille käyttöä) ja tilaan 12-25 rataspakan, niin pystyykö noista kahdesta kasaamaan haluamansa kokoonpanon? 12-28 siis mielessä.

----------


## Aakoo

^Ei pysty, koska 11-32 pakassa isoimmat rattaat (32-28-25) on kiinni spiderissä. Tai no, sahaamalla joo. Manuaalista voit tutkia eri yhdistelmiä. SRAMilta löytyy 12-28, eli katse sinne suuntaan jos tuo on pakko saada.

----------


## Moska

> Tilaamassani fillarissa, jota en ole vielä saanut, on takana Shimanon 105 11-32 rataspakka. Jos en ole välityksiin tyytyväinen(11 ja 32 jää vaille käyttöä) ja tilaan 12-25 rataspakan, niin pystyykö noista kahdesta kasaamaan haluamansa kokoonpanon? 12-28 siis mielessä.



Ainakin 10s ultegra ja D-a pakoissa on kolme isointa ratasta samassa rungossa kiinni. Eli luultavasti ei pysty. Shimanon sivuilta jostakin löytyy kuvat joista näkyy eri pakoissa käytetyt osat.

----------


## Warlord

Sramin 12-28 on kymppivaihteinen, 11-28 on 11-spd.

----------


## Aakoo

> Sramin 12-28 on kymppivaihteinen, 11-28 on 11-spd.



Näinpä onkin. Eli Shimanon Dura-Ace, jos 12-28 on saatava. Mä ehkä tyytyisin siihen 11-28 versioon....

----------


## Fiets

Kiitos vastauksista. En tiennytkään, että noi kolme isointa ratasta on toisissaan kiinni, kun 9s pakassa ne oli irrallaan. Eikö tän pitäis sopia kuitenkin 105:een?

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/miche-primato-11-speed-cassette-shimano/

----------


## Moska

> Kiitos vastauksista. En tiennytkään, että noi kolme isointa ratasta on toisissaan kiinni, kun 9s pakassa ne oli irrallaan. Eikö tän pitäis sopia kuitenkin 105:een?
> 
> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/miche-primato-11-speed-cassette-shimano/



Eihän tuolla ole mitään tekemistä 105 kanssa, mutta sopii kyllä sen tilalle.
Ihtellä 10s pyörä ja D-a pakoissa kolme isointa samassa ja kaksi seuraavaa vielä omana settinä. Loput irto osina. Suurin painoero tulee isoimmasta spideristä. Ja lopuissa on vain grammojen eroja.

----------


## TERU

Parhaan vaihtuvuuden saa kun pysyttäytyy simpan pakoissa, hampaat muotoiltu.

https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...0-11-28-212941

----------


## mahead

Kysäisempäs tässä keskustelussa, kun en oikein parempaakaan löytänyt... Ostin Motonetista AT-Asennusvoiteluaine -nimistä tököttiä, tarkoituksena käyttää sitä liukasteena jumalaisen tiukkojen Continental 4 Season -kumien asennuksessa (kyllä ne kumit on saanut aina paikoilleen ährättyä, mutta huomattavasti helpompaakin olisi voinut olla; youtubesta olen katsonut useita videoita ja niistä on kyllä apua ollutkin).

http://www.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/60006...nkaille-400-ml

Rupesin vain miettimään että ostinko huonon purkin, kun vaikka tuossa lukeekin että käy kumien asennukseen vanteille, niin siinä sanotaan myös että:

"Asennuksen jälkeen, haihduttuaan muodostaa kumin ja metallin väliin  kitkapinnan joka estää kumin liukumisen. Pois otettaessa tunkeutuu kumin  ja metallin väliin, jolloin kumi voidaan ottaa pois helposti rikkomatta  sitä."

Eli kuivuttuaan ilmeisesti liimaa kumin vanteeseen? Tuohan olis vielä ihan ok vaikkakin tarpeetonta kerran samalla aineella sen saa liuotettua poiskin, mutta jos kumi hajoaa tien päällä, niin olenko entistä pahemmissa ongelmissa? Eli olisiko sittenkin kannattanut ostaa täysin överikokoinen 5 kg rasvapurkki: http://www.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/80782...vannerasva-5kg ? Tai tämä, jos sitä olisi ollut saatavilla: http://www.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/80783...sva-1-kg-Musta .

----------


## Kanuuna

Mites saippuavesi? Eikö se aja asiaansa? Otat vaikka pieneen puteliin mukaan reissulle, jos välttämättä tarvii. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mahead

> Mites saippuavesi? Eikö se aja asiaansa? Otat vaikka pieneen puteliin mukaan reissulle, jos välttämättä tarvii.



On siitä vähän apua ollut, mutta ei ole riittänyt. Ajattelin siksi kokeilla tuommoista oikeaa rasvaa.

----------


## Greycap

Ei vissiin tavallisissa yhdestä palasta tehdyissa kuusipulttisissa jarrulevyissä juuri toiminnallisuudessa eroja eri mallien välillä ole, toisin sanoen ne kannattaa ostaa jotka näyttää hyvältä ja on halvat?

----------


## mahead

> Ei vissiin tavallisissa yhdestä palasta tehdyissa kuusipulttisissa jarrulevyissä juuri toiminnallisuudessa eroja eri mallien välillä ole, toisin sanoen ne kannattaa ostaa jotka näyttää hyvältä ja on halvat?



Varmaan jäähtyvyydessä jotain eroa, jolla tuskin täkäläisissä maastoissa ja ilmastossa on mitään merkitystä. 

Lisäksi jotkut levyt on speksattu vain resin-jarrupaloille, mutta saaneeko niitä edes kaupoista yksityiset ostettua. Jos saa, niin älä osta, kun metallijarrupalojen kans se levy kuluu eikä palat.

----------


## Köfte

Oikeasti hyvä pikalinkku (painolla ei ole merkitystä)
levyjarrulliseen etukiekkoon. Hiilarihaarukka kohteena.
Tiedän kyllä yhdistelmän olevan per*eestä säätää.

Myös muut vaihtoehdot, kuten läpiakseli ko. Shimanon
napaan huomioidaan. Vinkit tervetulleita, vanhukselle
tämä osa-alue on vierasta, rieska lienee centerlock.

Jarrusatulat ja nestehärdellit ovat tuttua äpöstelyä jo
80-luvulta, nämä fillareiden ovat vain pienempiä.

----------


## Vivve

> Oikeasti hyvä pikalinkku (painolla ei ole merkitystä)
> levyjarrulliseen etukiekkoon...



Eikös Shimanolla ole aika hyviä?

----------


## Greycap

> Lisäksi jotkut levyt on speksattu vain  resin-jarrupaloille, mutta saaneeko niitä edes kaupoista yksityiset  ostettua. Jos saa, niin älä osta, kun metallijarrupalojen kans se levy  kuluu eikä palat.



Saa niitä, halvimmat Shimanon levyt on "resin pads only"  merkinnöillä. Joo ei sellaisia nyt muutenkaan... lähinnä katselen kun  tuossa olisi Shimanon SLX:t, onkohan nuo nyt RT66:t, ja TRP:n Spyret  että kummat ottaisi käyttöön. Molemmat on kyllä varmasti riittävän  laadukkaat ja TRP:t näyttää paremmilta eli ehkäpä niillä mennään.

----------


## Huoleton

On leyvyissä kyllä eroja. Vaikka nyt Ashima airrotorissa on selvästi heikompi jarruteho, täristää jarruttaessa ja menee helposti kieroon verrattuna perus Shimanoon. Painaa sitten vastaavasti paljon vähemmän ja on halpa.
Jotkut merkit on myös vähä eri paksusia mutta en ole varma onko tuolla toiminnallista merkitystä.
Spyre ja RT-66 näyttää niin samalta että tuskin on toiminnallista eroa.

----------


## mahead

> Saa niitä, halvimmat Shimanon levyt on "resin pads only"  merkinnöillä.



Ok. Itte vaihdoin syksyllä pyörän resin only -orggislevyt RT66-levyihin. Ja palat kans korvasin metallipaloilla. Olen kyllä tykännyt, enkä usko että huomaisin eroa kalliimpiin levyihin. Resin-setuppiin verrattuna jarrutehoa löytyy paremmin talvikeleillä.

Sen verran tarkennusta, että aiempaa kommenttia kirjoittaessani mielessäni oli pelkästään Shimanon levyt.

----------


## Raikku

Kun haarukasta ruuvattu vannejarrutapit pois niin mistä saa ja minkä kokoisia(normaalisti) siihen sopivat pultil peittämään reiän? Tässä tapauksessa tulee myös etulokasuojan kiinnitykseen kun löydän jostain  vanhan jarruboosterin kaltaisen osan tuohon tarkoitukseen. Yritin noita pultteja googletella ilman tulosta.

----------


## Tattelsson

Mulla on tuossa työn alla kaksipyöräisen laatikkopyörän jarrupäivitys ja uusiksi jarruiksi on tulossa ilmeisimmin Shimanon XT hydrauliset levyjarrut. Pakko saada rullajarruja parempi jarrutusteho. Teen ite. 

Laatikkopyörä kun on kyseessä, on kahvalta etujarrulle matkaa kolme metriä.

Kysymyksiä:

1) Voiko noita jarruletkuja katkoa ihan oman tarpeen mukaisiin mittoihin, vai onko niissä jotkin päätteet, joita ei voi katkoa?


2) Sopiiko noihin Shimanon jarruihin kaikkien muidenkin valmistajien letkut, vai onko niissä joku oma kiinnitys tai vastaaava?

3) Voiko Shimanon oman jarruletkun jatkaa, jos sen mitta ei riitä? Onko olemassa joitain erityisiä jatkoja ja millaisella työkalulla niitä jatkoja tehdään?

Teen ite ja säästän. Kiitän jo etukäteen asiantuntevista vastauksista.

Edit: 

Yhteensopiiko tämä Jagwiren letku Shimanon jarrujen kanssa?

https://www.bike24.com/1.php?content=8;product=52433;menu=1000,2,15,117;p  gc%5B146%5D=18207

----------


## Jusa.L

Ajattelin kevään kunniaksi päivittää jarrulevyt uusiin, onko suosituksia hyvän hinta/laatu/keveys suhteen 160/180mm "perus" (6 pultti) levyistä?

Shimanon RT66 (SLX/Zee) näyttäisi saavan hyvään hintaan, kuten myöskin Shimanon RT56 (Deore) levyjä ja noiden lisäksi olen katsellut Avidin HS1 levyjä, kommentteja näistä?

----------


## CamoN

Avidin HS1 on hyvinkin pitkälti kevyt peruslevy. Jos haluaa selvästi kevyempää, täytyy hankkia ihan kunnolla kevennettyä. Jarruteho ja äänitaso märkänä lienee keskivertoja.

----------


## Marsusram

RT56 on "Resin only" hartsipaloille tarkoitettu, RT66 käy kaikille jarrupaloille.

----------


## Greycap

RT66 on niin pomminvarma peruslevy kuin olla voi ja tosiaan halpakin vielä. Kolme paria olen omistanut eikä mitään pahaa sanottavaa.

----------


## salaisuus

> Mulla on tuossa työn alla kaksipyöräisen laatikkopyörän jarrupäivitys ja uusiksi jarruiksi on tulossa ilmeisimmin Shimanon XT hydrauliset levyjarrut. Pakko saada rullajarruja parempi jarrutusteho. Teen ite.



Olin itse samassa tilanteessa viitisen vuotta sitten, kun Bakfietsissä olleet rullajarrut häipyivät pienessäkin alamäessä. Alkuperäiset jarrut olivat sopivat lähinnä Hollannin tasamaille. Ne olivat muistaakseni mallia BR-IM45. Haaveilin levyjarruista, mutta... Laatikkopyörän navat olisivat menneet uusiksi ja runkoon olisi pitänyt hitsata jarrusatuloiden kiinnitykset prikulleen suoraan, joten levyjarrut jäivät haaveeksi.

Vaihdoin BR-IM80 jarrut. Eiväthän ne ole levyjarrut, mutta kun muistaa märkäpainoltaan 120 - 150 kg Bakfietsin massan hitauden ja isoiksi kasvaneet kersat laatikossa, niin en ole harmitellut levyjarrujen jäämistä haaveeksi.

Nykyisin BR-IM80 jarruja vastaava on käsittääkseni Shimanon Nexus RBRC6000 -alkuisilla tuotenumeroilla. Suosittelen vaihtamaan niihin.

Mutta jos sinulla on levyjarrunavat ja rungossa paikat jarrusatuloille, niin mikäs siinä.





> Laatikkopyörä kun on kyseessä, on kahvalta etujarrulle matkaa kolme metriä.
> 
> Kysymyksiä:
> 
> 1) Voiko noita jarruletkuja katkoa ihan oman tarpeen mukaisiin mittoihin, vai onko niissä jotkin päätteet, joita ei voi katkoa?



Paikallisessa pyöräkorjaamossa on varmasti metritavarana jarruletkua, ja kiltti kauppias pätkii sinulle valmiiksi sopivat pätkät kun menet sinne pyörän kanssa. Mutkineen etujarruletku on yllättävän pitkä.






> 2) Sopiiko noihin Shimanon jarruihin kaikkien muidenkin valmistajien letkut, vai onko niissä joku oma kiinnitys tai vastaaava?



Letkuissa on mutterilla kiristettävä helmiliitos. Letkun sisäpuolelle lyödään tukiholkki, joka on samantapainen kuin muovisten vesijohtoputkien liitoksissa käytettävä. Shimanon helmi käy varmasti Shimanon jarruun, ja paikallinen kauppias myy helmet ja holkit edullisesti letkujen kera.





> 3) Voiko Shimanon oman jarruletkun jatkaa, jos sen mitta ei riitä? Onko olemassa joitain erityisiä jatkoja ja millaisella työkalulla niitä jatkoja tehdään?



Miksi letkuja pitäisi jatkaa? On paljon helpompi pätkäistä rullasta letku ja jättää siihen vielä sopiva työvara.





> Teen ite ja säästän. Kiitän jo etukäteen asiantuntevista vastauksista.



Suosittelen, että otat apupojaksi kaverin, joka on tehnyt putkitöitä ja ilmannut auton jarruja. On ikävää, jos helmiliitos pettää risteyksessä ja jarru roiskii nesteet pihalle. Laatikkopyörää kun ei pysäytetä tassujarrulla. Säästö voi mennä pahasti debet-puolelle siinä kohtaa.  

Edit: 





> Yhteensopiiko tämä Jagwiren letku Shimanon jarrujen kanssa?
> 
> https://www.bike24.com/1.php?content...5B146%5D=18207



Sovittimella: https://www.bike24.com/1.php?content...5B146%5D=18207

----------


## CamoN

> Miksi letkuja pitäisi jatkaa? On paljon helpompi pätkäistä rullasta letku ja jättää siihen vielä sopiva työvara.



Voisi olla joku asennukseen tai huollettavuuteen liittyvä syy, jonka perusteella olisi fiksua jatkaa jarruletkua pikaliittimellä. SRAM:lla on siihen tarkoitukseen connect-a-magic -liitin ja Shimanolla on muistaakseni ollut ainakin maantielle tarkoitettujen hydraulisten jarrujen yhteydessä samanlainen. Mutta tuo connect-a-magic on taas siinä mielessä hankala asennettava, että ne pikaliittimet on prässätty tehtaalla ja letku lyhennetään aina sieltä toisesta päästä.

Joka tapauksessa asennuksesta tulee siistimpi jos voi käyttää yhtä pitkää letkua. Ja tietysti jokainen liitos on myös potentiaalinen vuotokohta.

----------


## hphuhtin

> Mulla on tuossa työn alla kaksipyöräisen laatikkopyörän jarrupäivitys ja uusiksi jarruiksi on tulossa ilmeisimmin Shimanon XT hydrauliset levyjarrut. Pakko saada rullajarruja parempi jarrutusteho. Teen ite.



Mulla päivitettiin kuormattuna n. 230kg laatikkopyörään tehokkaammat levyjarrut Fillarivelhon toimesta kun tehdasasenteiset M315 keitti isossa alamäessä.

Pähkäiltiin yhdessä toteutusta, hylättiin jatkaminen hankalana. Sen sijaan vedettiin uudet letkut vanhaa letkua vetämiseen apuna käyttäen. Piti katsoa jarrut joissa letku ei ole valmiiksi prässätty, vaan saa kiinni ”olivella” (vitsi näitä termejä, mikä oliivi.. ).  BR-M6000 tuli sitten valittua. Jarrulevyt isommiksi (203mm eteen ja taakse) ja metalliset jäähdytysrivoilla varustetut jarrupalat, josko auttaisi. En ole viitsinyt kokeilla kovaa vauhtia alamäessä  :Hymy:

----------


## JK-

Mikä vapaaratas tuo on & millaisen pakan tuohon saa kiinni?

Lähetetty minun Mi A1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## oem

Käykö shimano SL-RS35 Revoshiftin tilalle  Acera SL-M310 Rapid Fire vipuvaihtaja?
Takavaihtaja on Acera RD-M360.

----------


## Nicco

Päivitin pyörään br-m7000 jarrut. Lyhensin letkut ilman ilmaamista ja tuntuma oli napakka. Huomasin että kun käännän pyörän ylösalaisin niin kahva painuu lähelle tankoa. Ilmaa kahvassa ja pyörää kääntäessä kupla lähtee liikkeelle kohti jarrusatulaa vai mikä tämän selittää?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## KotooTöihin

Pitäis toimia ainakin shimanon omien yhteensopivuustaulukoiden mukaan.
http://productinfo.shimano.com/#/com...432&acid=C-437

----------


## oem

^Kiitos. Taulukko vaikuttaa tallentamisen arvoiselta tiedolta.

----------


## TheMiklu

> Mikä vapaaratas tuo on & millaisen pakan tuohon saa kiinni?
> 
> Lähetetty minun Mi A1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Sinkulanapa. Yksi ratas plus pari holkkia. Tai kai siihen kolme ratasta sais mahtumaan  :Leveä hymy: 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk

----------


## elasto

> Päivitin pyörään br-m7000 jarrut. Lyhensin letkut ilman ilmaamista ja tuntuma oli napakka. Huomasin että kun käännän pyörän ylösalaisin niin kahva painuu lähelle tankoa. Ilmaa kahvassa ja pyörää kääntäessä kupla lähtee liikkeelle kohti jarrusatulaa vai mikä tämän selittää?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Enpä ole itsekään koskaan joutunut Shimanon jarruja ilmaamaan jos olen letkut lyhentänyt. Muistelisin joskus joutuneeni kuitenkin pumppailemaan kahvaa muutaman kerran jos pyörä on ollut ylösalaisin, koska muuten kahva on mennyt kuvailemallasi tavalla lähemmäs tankoa, joten lienee normaalia? Voihan sitä yrittää tietty ilmata tai sitten ratkaisuna voisi olla ettei yritä jarruttaa samalla jos ajat paljonkin renkaat ylöspäin.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Nicco

^ Ok. Eli yritän pitää renkaat kohti maata ja jos ne pyrkii kohti taivasta niin voin lopettaa jarruttelun. Näillä vinkeillä pärjää varmasti pitkälle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kanuuna

> Päivitin pyörään br-m7000 jarrut. Lyhensin letkut ilman ilmaamista ja tuntuma oli napakka. Huomasin että kun käännän pyörän ylösalaisin niin kahva painuu lähelle tankoa. Ilmaa kahvassa ja pyörää kääntäessä kupla lähtee liikkeelle kohti jarrusatulaa vai mikä tämän selittää?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Voipi olla että satulassa on myös ilmaa. Itse ilmasin juuri viikko takaperin perusteellisesti takajarrun(SLX), kun kahva tahtoi välillä painua liikaa. Otin satulan kokonaan irti takahaarukasta ja pidin sen siten, että ilma pääsee satulan päästä pois. Ja ilmaa tuli yllättävän paljon. Molemmista päistä öljyä sisään-ulos, sisään-ulos...Nyt toimii jarru moitteetta. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## rentoratsastaja

Nuo ilmaamattomat jarrut tuntuu välillä toimivan oikein hyvin, mutta jos ne pääsee lämpiämään kunnolla niin sit voi käydä hupsis ihan normaalissa pyörän käyttöasennossa ja se ei oo kivaa.

----------


## aleksi_

Pieni kysymys.
Voinko lyödä jarruihin jotain muuta jarrunestettä(esim autoille tarkoitettua) kuin valmistajan omaa? Toki siis valmistajan suosituksen mukaista DOT 5.1 nestettä.

----------


## zipo

Sama Dot arvo riittää.

----------


## sentier

Epätoivoisesti yritän saada kona jaken jarrut (hayes cx comp) edes hitusen tehokkaammiksi. Tarkotuksena oli vaihtaa palat, jos noihin edes saa mitään parempia kuin orkkikset? ja mielessä oli myös isompien levyjen vaihto. Näyttää noita adaptereita olevan sata erilaista, eikä mitään hajua niistä, niin löytyykö tollaseen sopivia adaptereita, että 180mm levyt menisi?

----------


## Weston

Tällaisen avulla https://www.ebay.com/itm/262590349420 ajattelin laittaa tällaisen https://www.ebay.com/itm/362086485155 kiinni 15x150 Blutoon.
Teoriassa toimii, mites käytännössä? Tekisi mieli testata fatbikea plussarenkaalla.

----------


## oppes

Päivittelin viime syksynä työmatka-hybridiin väljistyneen SORA-takavaihtajan (9v) tilalle alennusmyynnistä silmämunaan sattuneen Ultegran (9/10v). Etuvaihtajana vanha SORAn "peukalo-etusormi"-valitsin. Pientä taistelua käynyt tuon säädön kanssa ja MUTUna joutuu peukalolla hakemaan aika paljon syvemmälle, että saa tuon vaihtamaan isommalle rattaalle. SORAn kanssa sai tuon vaihtamaan maksimissaan kaksi ratasta isommalle painamalla valitsimen pohjaan. Nyt ei mene kuin yhden tai "puolitoista" eli ei vaihda kunnolla ja palaa takaisin "yhden isommalle" (sekavaa...) Ihan kuin tuo vetosuhde olisi jotenkin erilainen. Ristiriitaista kyllä kaikki vaihteet löytyvät ja varsinkin alas isoimmalta rattaalta vaihtaa tuntien säädön jälkeen virheettömästi ratas kerrallaan. Mielipuolessa vaan tänään lenkillä kävi, jotta olisiko tuo Ultegra suunniteltu ehkä monitoimikahvoille ja vetosuhde olisi jotenkin erilaiseksi mitoitettu. Järki sanoo, että jos tuo vaihtaa virheettömästi isommalta rattaalta pienemmälle niin ei se tarvittava peukalon liike isommalle vaihtaessakaan voi olla aiempaa isompi. Olisi jäänyt päivittämättä, jos olisin tiennyt tähän palaneen työmäärän  :Irvistys:  Varsinkin kun "TURO"-teknikko (se peilistä vastaan tuijottava) ensin onnistui hätäillessään ryssimään kannakkeen kierteet. No hakemaan uusi kannake paikallisesta kivijalasta. Tuo sitten olikin vissiin jostain "kolaripyörästä" kun oli valmiiksi kiero. Eikun korjaamaan alkuperäisen kierteet.... Ja sen päälle nyt sitten tuo tuntikausien säätely...

----------


## Pera123

Toivottavasti ei ole off-topic, mutta tuli tossa ostettua pitkästä aikaa fillari. Ei mikään erikoinen Tunturi montauk 29. Täsä kun kattelin niin ihan kuin renkaat vipattaisi. Hämääkö renkaan kuvio silmää vai voiko olla mahdollista että uudessa pyörässä vipattaa. Myös takaa jarrusta kuuluu pieni ääni kun rengastapyörittää vapaasti. Ääni on pieni mutta mietin että pitäisikö jarrua koittaa säätää vai onko vain alku kankeutta uusissa jarruissa?

----------


## Malamuutti

Etupyörän länkijarru ei keskity kunnolla vaan laahaa toiselta toiselta puolelta vanteeseen, jousi näyttää painavan kiinni vanteeseen. Vaijerin kuoresta nostamalla saa palan irti vanteesta. Laitoin siis purkkavirityksenä vaijerin nippusiteellä kiinni niin, että jarru ei laahaa. Mutta onko tuossa jokin säätö, jolla tuon jarrun saisi keskitettyä kunnolla? Vaijerin kuoren pituudessa joku juttu? Vaijerin pituussäätöruuvin säädössä ei ollut tuohon taikaa vaan pala oli koko ajan kiinni vanteessa sääti kumpaan auuntaan tahansa. Pyörä on Felt Z85, jarrulängissä ei näy merkkiä - olisiko tuo Tektro?

----------


## Kanuuna

> Etupyörän länkijarru ei keskity kunnolla vaan laahaa toiselta toiselta puolelta vanteeseen, jousi näyttää painavan kiinni vanteeseen. Vaijerin kuoresta nostamalla saa palan irti vanteesta. Laitoin siis purkkavirityksenä vaijerin nippusiteellä kiinni niin, että jarru ei laahaa. Mutta onko tuossa jokin säätö, jolla tuon jarrun saisi keskitettyä kunnolla? Vaijerin kuoren pituudessa joku juttu? Vaijerin pituussäätöruuvin säädössä ei ollut tuohon taikaa vaan pala oli koko ajan kiinni vanteessa sääti kumpaan auuntaan tahansa. Pyörä on Felt Z85, jarrulängissä ei näy merkkiä - olisiko tuo Tektro?



https://youtu.be/q4ay12CSF48


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Malamuutti

> https://youtu.be/q4ay12CSF48



Kiitos, tuosta oli apua vaikka vika taisi sitten loppujen lopuksi olla hieman löysä jarrulänkien kiinnityspultti. Tuskin olisin ilman tuota älynnyt lähteä kiinnityspulttia kiristelemään.

----------


## TERU

Oppesin ongelmaan, yhteensopivia ovat nykyiset osat, ei missään välttämättä vikaa, ehkä jossain jotain likaa, vaijerin ja sen kuoren tarkistusta, öljyäkin saattaa kaivata, jostain vikaakin löytyä.
Ultegran palautusjousi on vankempi kuin entisen, selittänee vaihtamisen tuntuman mutoksen.

----------


## caic

Semmonen ongelma/ominaisuus vaivaa dtswiss m1900ssa kun vaihdoin sunracen 10vaihteisen 11-42 pakan, niin pyörii kammet mukana 10rattaalla. Shimanon lukitusrenkaalla ei pyöri niin pahasti. Shimanon pakalla ei moista ominaisuutta ollut. On kokeiltu laittaa rikka pakan alle, mut silleen ottaa vielä kovemmin kiinni.

----------


## Jomppanen

Onks ihan ok käyttää Sram NX voimansiirrossa Shimanon 105-sarjan ketjuja vai hajooks kaikki heti?
11-speed on molemmat.

----------


## Kanuuna

^^Siis vapaaratas jumittaa? Puhdista vapaarattaan hampaat ja mahdollisesti laakerit. Toisaalta se ei pitäs olla pakasta kiinni
^Sram, Simppa ja KMC pitäs toimia ristiin. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jomppanen

Thanks, sitä vaan jännitin kun toinen on maastovaihde ja 105 tielle.

----------


## caic

> ^^Siis vapaaratas jumittaa? Puhdista vapaarattaan hampaat ja mahdollisesti laakerit. Toisaalta se ei pitäs olla pakasta kiinni
> ^Sram, Simppa ja KMC pitäs toimia ristiin. 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Kaikki on puhdistettu. Vika ilmeisesti siinä, että sunracen romut painaa päätykorkkia laakerin ulkokehää vasten, niin pyörii sillä mukana.

----------


## Kanuuna

> Thanks, sitä vaan jännitin kun toinen on maastovaihde ja 105 tielle.



En oo kyllä ihan varma, mutta omassa Sramin maastopakassa toimii Ultegran ketjut. En pistä päätäni pantiksi. 


edit. Netistä löydetyssä kuvassa hg601 paketissa maantiepyörän, maastopyörän ja sähkövempeleen kuva. 

Kuva otettu tietokoneen näytöltä perunalla.

----------


## Jomppanen

Kappas, samat symbolit löytyy omasta 105 paketista. Olis pitänyt tutkia tarkemmin.

----------


## oppes

> Toivottavasti ei ole off-topic, mutta tuli tossa ostettua pitkästä aikaa fillari. Ei mikään erikoinen Tunturi montauk 29. Täsä kun kattelin niin ihan kuin renkaat vipattaisi. Hämääkö renkaan kuvio silmää vai voiko olla mahdollista että uudessa pyörässä vipattaa. Myös takaa jarrusta kuuluu pieni ääni kun rengastapyörittää vapaasti. Ääni on pieni mutta mietin että pitäisikö jarrua koittaa säätää vai onko vain alku kankeutta uusissa jarruissa?



Suoruuden tarkastus - Tsekkaus kuten Tommi2 tuossa jo esitti. Uusi pyörä siis kyseessä. Saattaahan nuo kiekot tehtaan jäljiltä varsinkin ensimmäisten kilometrien jälkeen hieman vipattaa, jos kiekkoja ei ole "leivottu / käsitelty". Ensimmäisessä huollossahan nuo kiekot käydään läpi...

----------


## Raikku

Miten kun vaikuttaa että Race Facen NW-rattaiden saanti huonontunut merkittävästi? Esim saksan liikkeissä melkein vain paria hammaskokoa jos sitäkään, toki aina jostain löytyy vaikka se 36t joka itsellä haussa mutta paljon huonommin kuin vaikka vuosi tms sitten.

----------


## Vivve

Eikö joku muu ratas kelpaa?

----------


## maalinni

> Eikö joku muu ratas kelpaa?



Minä olen ajellut Race Facella ja kaikenmaailman halpisversioilla. En ole kyllä eroa huomannut.

----------


## Masansa

Olisko vinkkejä miten saa läpiakselin auki Rebasta? Talven aikana jämähtänyt niin lujaan kiinni ettei pyöri millään. Läpiakselina tällainen https://www.bike24.com/p279038.html tuota ei pysty kunnolla edes vääntämään kun tuntuu että hajoaa tuo "kaulus".

----------


## Kanuuna

^Kumivasaralla naphauttelee liikkeelle varovasti. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Iglumies

^^Irrotusainetta kierteisiin ja lämmitystä, myös maltti on hyvä olla mukana näissä.

----------


## WECLIMITS

Kaksi pientä kysymystä.

Harkinnassa kahdet renkaat yhteen runkoon, jossa Ultegra8000 takavaihtaja. Levyjarrut (6-bolt). Nykyisellä vanteella 11-30 pakk,toisessa mahdollisesti x-34.

- Vanteita/pakkaa vaihtaessa, tarvitseeko takavaihtajaa tailevyjarrua säätää?

- Vanteita/pakka vaihtaessa ketjut menevä todennäköisesti vaihtoonmyös. Kuinka monta kertaa ”missing link” kestää avaamista ja sulkemistakäytännössä ?


Jos takavaihtajaa pitää säätää TAI jos ketjut ja missing linkpitää vaihtaa aina vanteita vaihdettaessa (kerran viikossa?), niin projektinvoinee unohtaa ja uutta pyörää katsellaan sen sijaan.

----------


## Vivve

> Kaksi pientä kysymystä.
> 
> Harkinnassa kahdet renkaat yhteen runkoon, jossa Ultegra8000 takavaihtaja. Levyjarrut (6-bolt). Nykyisellä vanteella 11-30 pakk,toisessa mahdollisesti x-34.
> 
> - Vanteita/pakkaa vaihtaessa, tarvitseeko takavaihtajaa tailevyjarrua säätää?
> 
> - Vanteita/pakka vaihtaessa ketjut menevä todennäköisesti vaihtoonmyös. Kuinka monta kertaa ”missing link” kestää avaamista ja sulkemistakäytännössä ?
> 
> 
> Jos takavaihtajaa pitää säätää TAI jos ketjut ja missing linkpitää vaihtaa aina vanteita vaihdettaessa (kerran viikossa?), niin projektinvoinee unohtaa ja uutta pyörää katsellaan sen sijaan.



Pitäisi onnistua vaihto ilman takavaihtajan säätöä. Levyjarrua saattaa joutua säätämään/keskittämään. Ketjua ei tarvitse vaihtaa jokaisen vaihdon yhteydessä kunhan mitoitat ketjun tuon isomman pakan mukaan. Missing Link kyllä kestää tuon uuden ketjun vaihdon.

----------


## madekala

Mulla olis tuossa ovaali 32T ratas vanhan pyöreän 30T tilalle. Pyöränä 160mm joustava täysjousto. Meneekö vanhalla ketjulla vai tarviiko pidemmän? Ei viitsisi ruveta vaihtamaan jos sitten toteaa että ketju on liian lyhyt, eikä uutta ole hankittuna. Ei oikein ole netissä mitään nyrkkisääntöä näille ovaali vs pyöreä vastaavuuksille.

----------


## CamoN

> Ei oikein ole netissä mitään nyrkkisääntöä näille ovaali vs pyöreä vastaavuuksille.



Kyllä on. Normaalissa ovaalissa laskennallinen välitysmuutos on neljä hammasta, eli 32T-ratas vastaa 34:n hampaan pyöreää välityksen ollessa pisimmillään ja 30:n hampaan pyöreää välityksen ollessa lyhimmillään. 

Se ei kuitenkaan määrittele sitä, onko ketjusi liian lyhyt. Jos se on katkaistu jostain syystä aivan minimiin 32:n hampaan pyöreälle rattaalle, sitten se tullee olemaan kaksi linkkiä liian lyhyt. Mutta ketjun katkaisemiselle aivan äärimmäiseen minimiin ei yleensä ole perusteltua syytä.

Täysjoustopyörän kanssa pitää tietysti huomioida myös jousituksen vaikutus, eli ketjun pituus tulisi määrittää iskari kasaan painettuna.

----------


## Raikku

> Eikö joku muu ratas kelpaa?



Mikä toinen valmistaja tekee samanalaisia, siis joissa ketju pysyy itsestään?

----------


## JackOja

"Ketju pysyy itsestään"? Siis tarkoitetaan noita pitkähampaisia narrow/wide -tyylisiä 1X -rattaita?

Shimano, Sram, AbsoluteBlack, Wolftooth, e*thirteen, Garbaruk, Praxis, Hope, Renthal, Niner, NOW8 jne jne... helpompi olisi ehkä kysyä kuka ei tee. Noi pelkästään R2:n valikoimasta.

----------


## hece

> Kyllä on. Normaalissa ovaalissa laskennallinen välitysmuutos on neljä hammasta, eli 32T-ratas vastaa 34:n hampaan pyöreää välityksen ollessa pisimmillään ja 30:n hampaan pyöreää välityksen ollessa lyhimmillään. 
> 
> Se ei kuitenkaan määrittele sitä, onko ketjusi liian lyhyt. Jos se on katkaistu jostain syystä aivan minimiin 32:n hampaan pyöreälle rattaalle, sitten se tullee olemaan kaksi linkkiä liian lyhyt. Mutta ketjun katkaisemiselle aivan äärimmäiseen minimiin ei yleensä ole perusteltua syytä.



Ei se ihan noinkaan mene. Välitys toki on raskaimillaan sama kuin 34T pyöreässä. Tällöin siis ketjun kytkeytymiskohta ylhäällä kauimpana keskiöstä. Mutta keskiön etupuolella ketju "oikaisee" pyöreään 34T rattaaseen verrattuna. Ketjun pituus pysyy kierroksen aikana suunnilleen samana, ei kuitenkaan täysin. Eli 32T ovaalin ketjun pituus on lähempänä 32T pyöreää ratasta. Voi siis hyvinkin toimiakin samalla ketjulla, mutta ei kokeilematta voi varmaksi sanoa.

----------


## Masansa

> Olisko vinkkejä miten saa läpiakselin auki Rebasta? Talven aikana jämähtänyt niin lujaan kiinni ettei pyöri millään. Läpiakselina tällainen https://www.bike24.com/p279038.html tuota ei pysty kunnolla edes vääntämään kun tuntuu että hajoaa tuo "kaulus".



Tämä lähti lopulta suht helposti kylmäsprayn ja papukaijapihtien kanssa.

----------


## japajapa

tyhmä kysymys mut kysyn silti. Pitääkö jarrulevyt rasvata, vai pidetäänkö ne täysin kuivana?

----------


## JackOja

> tyhmä kysymys



Olet oikeassa.





> ...Pitääkö jarrulevyt rasvata...



Ei missään nimessä.

Eipä silti, jokunen vuosi sitten jostain vaimokullan naistenlehdestä (Anna?) lueskelin fillarin keväthuolto-ohjeita ja siinä kehoitettiin voitelemaan(!) jarrupalat jos jarrut (vannejarruista oli kyse) vinkuvat.

Yhtä dorkaa juttua oli taannoin sähköpyöristä ja maastopyöristä "Kauneus ja Terveys" -lehdessä. TM alkaa vaikuttaa ihan pätevältä pyöräilylehdeltä.

----------


## mahead

> (Tyhmä kysymys)Olet oikeassa.



Paree silti että se kysytään, kuin että lähdetään sokkona rasvaamaan. Mutta mollaamalla seuraavalta jää vastaava kysymättä.

----------


## JackOja

> ...Mutta mollaamalla seuraavalta jää vastaava kysymättä.



Tota noin, en muuten mollannut. Toteavan tyly -joskin asiallinen- äänensävyni saattaa antaa sensuuntaisen vaikutelman, mutta sellainen ei ollut tarkoitus.

Pääasia, että joku jaksaa vastata. Aika usein nykyään jäävät rookie-kysymykset vaille huomiota.

----------


## mahead

> Tota noin, en muuten mollannut.



Ok, hyvä että se tuli täsmennetyksi. En tosin vieläkään tiedä miten tuo "tyhmän kysymyksen" komppaamisen voi lukea ilman että se kuulostaa mollaamiselta. Ja minäkin sentään olen suorapuheinen pohjalaanen.  :Hymy:

----------


## sentier

Mitä eroa on avid bb7 mtb ja maantiemallin jarruissa?

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Vetosuhde. Toinen toimii maantie- toinen maastokahvoilla.

----------


## Ari H

Vaihdoin Rouvan pyörään kesäkumit - nyt Nexus 7 -napavaihde paukkuu/rutisee kun käyttä hiukan enemmäkin voimaa.
Miksi?
Mitä tehdä?

----------


## TurboKoo

Asensitko vaihdevaijerin oikein?

----------


## TERU

Nelosella merkit kohdakkain?

----------


## Raikku

Press fit-bb ja sellainen integroidun ohjainlaakerin ne "kartiot", tarvitseeko hiilikuiturunko jotain mömmöä/rasvaa ja onko sama käyttää molemmissa ruuvitankot/levyjä/muttereita vai asentaa ne "oikeilla" työkaluilla?

Kysyn kun esim tuo rasva/muut aineet näyttää olevan aika riidelty aihe.

----------


## Ari H

^^^ & ^^
Pitää tarkistaa.

----------


## Huoleton

> Press fit-bb ja sellainen integroidun ohjainlaakerin ne "kartiot", tarvitseeko hiilikuiturunko jotain mömmöä/rasvaa ja onko sama käyttää molemmissa ruuvitankot/levyjä/muttereita vai asentaa ne "oikeilla" työkaluilla?
> 
> Kysyn kun esim tuo rasva/muut aineet näyttää olevan aika riidelty aihe.



Jos sovitus on tiukka, niinkun sen pitäis olla niin rasvaa. Jos on löysä niin lukitetta ja sormet ristiin että pysyy myyntiin asti.
Ohjainlaakerin kartiot voi olla niin tiukat ettei mene ilman rasvaa ollenkaan, ainakaan suoraan.
Levy/mutterisysteemillä menee kyllä mutta oikeella työkalulla on helpompi saada suoraan. Riippuu hirveesti kuinka tiukka sovitus on. Helpommat tapaukset menee huonommillakin vehkeillä.

----------


## Niguel

Jos laakerit/kupit on suoraan kosketuksessa komposiittiin ja aikoo käyttää rasvaa niin kannattaa käyttää sellaista mikä soveltuu komposiitille. Osa saattaa turvottaa/pehmentää (ei kokemusta). Park Tool ainakin mainostaa yhteensopivuuden hiilikuidun kanssa: https://www.parktool.com/product/hig...e-grease-hpg-1

----------


## Köfte

> Vaihdoin Rouvan pyörään kesäkumit - nyt Nexus 7 -napavaihde paukkuu/rutisee kun käyttä hiukan enemmäkin voimaa.
> Miksi?
> Mitä tehdä?



Pari muutakin kommentoi jo asiaa, nuo Nexus/Alfine napahärvelit 
ovat erittäin tirsmuja (nirso) perussäädölle. Tuosta itsekin lähtisin.
Vaijerin kireys ja kyseessä olevan dropppisysteemin myötä myös 
kiekon asento haarukassa.

----------


## TERU

Eräs tapaus ku tuttavani oli heittämässä seiskapykäläistä simpan takakiekkoa metallinkeräykseen, kun oli regastyössä avannut vaijerin päästä nippelin eikä oikeaoppisesti liittimistään. Kun oli pannut kiekon takaisin, vaihteisto paukkui juuri noin. Oli sillä ajettukin jo paljon. Kaikki pyörivä kiinnostaa, niin otin sen jotta voin avata mielenkiinnon tyydyttämiseksi. Ei siinä mitään vikaa vielä ollut, katsoin netistä ohjeet säädöille ja panin sen yhteen varapyörään, josta viisiportainen napa oli lähes loppu ja hirvittävän raskas ajettava. Tämä pelaa edelleen miksipä ei kun ei sillä kukaan ajakaan.😁

----------


## Kare_Eskola

> Kyllä on. Normaalissa ovaalissa laskennallinen välitysmuutos on neljä hammasta, eli 32T-ratas vastaa 34:n hampaan pyöreää välityksen ollessa pisimmillään ja 30:n hampaan pyöreää välityksen ollessa lyhimmillään. 
> 
> Se ei kuitenkaan määrittele sitä, onko ketjusi liian lyhyt. Jos se on katkaistu jostain syystä aivan minimiin 32:n hampaan pyöreälle rattaalle, sitten se tullee olemaan kaksi linkkiä liian lyhyt. Mutta ketjun katkaisemiselle aivan äärimmäiseen minimiin ei yleensä ole perusteltua syytä.
> 
> Täysjoustopyörän kanssa pitää tietysti huomioida myös jousituksen vaikutus, eli ketjun pituus tulisi määrittää iskari kasaan painettuna.



Tämä vastaus on kyllä sellainen aivopieru, että pitää oikein palata. CamoNilta on unohtunut ellipsin keskeinen ominaisuus - kehän puoliskot miltä tahansa kohtaa ovat saman mittaiset. Ja vaikkei geometriaa ymmärtäisi, voi katsoa ovaalirattaalla varustetun pyörän takavaihtajaa. Ihme - se pysyy paikallaan vaikka ketju liikkuu. 32T-ovaali menee ihan samalla ketjulla kuin 32T-pyöreä.

Tämä on sikälikin ilahduttavaa, että ovaaliratas ei hukkaa watteja takavaihtajan heilutteluun edestakaisin.

----------


## mahead

> Tämä on sikälikin ilahduttavaa, että ovaaliratas ei hukkaa watteja takavaihtajan heilutteluun edestakaisin.



Miettimättä nyt sen enempää geometriaa (analyyttinen geometria ei ollut lukiossa eikä varsinkaan yliopistossa vahvuuksiani...), totean kuitenkin että kyllä mulla vaan häkki pientä edes-takas -liikettä tekee kun pyöritän kampia taaksepäin. Edessä 26t ovaali.

----------


## CamoN

Minullakin kävi mielessä että olenkohan käyttänyt vääriä ovaaleja, kun ihan ilmiselvästi takavaihtajan alempi rissa heijaa edes takaisin kampien pyöriessä. Piti ihan käydä tarkastamassa kaikki neljä pyörää, toimiiko kaikki samalla tavalla. Näytti toimivan.

----------


## paaton

Niin kosahtaako tuo karen yhtälö siinä kohtaa, ettei ketju ole tietenkään 360ast rattaassa kiinni. Muutenhan tosiaan hampaita ja ketjun pituutta on eturattaalla täsmälleen sama määrä, on se sitten ovaali tai ei.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Tarkoitat varmaan 180 astetta?

----------


## oppes

Eilen mukana Tapiolan kirjaston järjestämässä fillarin huoltoneuvonta-tapahtumassa. Kohdalle sattui hauska 90-luvun Tunturi jossa (ratas)vaihteet toimi jännästi nurinpäin / "Puolalaisella käänteislogiikalla" Eli jousi veti isoimmalle takarattaalle. Eli peukalolla painettiin vaihdetta "isommalle". Ylämäessä taas pienempää saa sisään painamalla nappia, jousi hoitaa homman.... Onkos tuollaisia toteutuksia enemmänkin? Vaihteistossa ei ollut tunnistettavaa valmistajan infoa, joten en tiedä valmistajaa tai tyyppiä. Täytyy myöntää, että hetken piti arpoa miten saa vaihdevaijerin löysälle kuoren saamiseksi irti rasvausta varten. Samassa fillarissa myös rullajarrut, jotka ajajansa esitteli "levyjarruina"  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## hece

Shimanolla tuon kaltaisia vipuja/takavaihtajia kutsutaan low normal ja rapid rise nimillä.

----------


## SSGT-92

Tuota taidetaan kutsua "rapid rise" vaihtajaksi.Vaikka tuolla lisää aiheesta ;https://www.bikeforums.net/bicycle-m...erailleur.html ja http://forums.mtbr.com/shimano/where...go-707003.html

----------


## Pexxi

Mistäköhän tommosen akselin löytää? Varmaan noilla On-Onella voisi olla mutta onko toi mitenkään yleinen? Läskistä, pituus 160 mm ja ulkohalkaisija 15 mm. Meni poikki, en tiedä miten sekin onnistui.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCLAyFGJGxI

E1. Ilmeisesti nää on Stansin napoja niin sieltä löytyy varmaan apu. Akselin paksuus vielä hämää kun nopeasti katsottuna en löytänyt noin paksua taka-akselia

----------


## Miko Leino

Nytpä kävi niin ikävästi, että tänään uudella pyörällä kouluun lähtiessäni huomasin polkimen olevan poissa kammen kierteiltä (Kiinni, mutta aivan vinossa).Eilen kävin 20 km lenkillä, ikään kuin testiksi, kun ei viitsinyt lähteä kovin pitkälle jos pyörä kyrvähtää. Tässä vaiheessa en vielä huomannut mitään, saattoi tosin löystyä niin hitaasti, ettei sitä erottanut. Kammesta oli mennyt osittain kierteet, mutta sain polkimen kuitenkin kiinni. Poljin oli siis asennettu oikein, vasemmasta polkimesta kyse, joten kierretty kiinni vastapäivään, riittävän kireälle. Osaatteko kuulkaa viisaat ihmiset kertoa, uskaltaako tuolla ajaa, poljin tuntuu olevan tukevasti kiinni, ja pysyi ainakin tämän päivän kiinni. Entä olisiko mun syytä ottaa Shimanoon tai pyörän myyjään(Bikester) yhteyttä?

----------


## Moska

> Nytpä kävi niin ikävästi, että tänään uudella pyörällä kouluun lähtiessäni huomasin polkimen olevan poissa kammen kierteiltä (Kiinni, mutta aivan vinossa).Eilen kävin 20 km lenkillä, ikään kuin testiksi, kun ei viitsinyt lähteä kovin pitkälle jos pyörä kyrvähtää. Tässä vaiheessa en vielä huomannut mitään, saattoi tosin löystyä niin hitaasti, ettei sitä erottanut. Kammesta oli mennyt osittain kierteet, mutta sain polkimen kuitenkin kiinni. Poljin oli siis asennettu oikein, vasemmasta polkimesta kyse, joten kierretty kiinni vastapäivään, riittävän kireälle. Osaatteko kuulkaa viisaat ihmiset kertoa, uskaltaako tuolla ajaa, poljin tuntuu olevan tukevasti kiinni, ja pysyi ainakin tämän päivän kiinni. Entä olisiko mun syytä ottaa Shimanoon tai pyörän myyjään(Bikester) yhteyttä?



Viisaasta en tiiä, mutta varmaankin ihminen oon. Kävisin reklamoimassa pyörän myynyttä liikettä, jos polkimet on heidän asentamat

----------


## Miko Leino

Polkimet mä asensin itse, pyörä kun tilattu netistä, niin pakattu toki mahdollisimman pieneen tilaan. Se tässä juuri onkin onkelmana.

----------


## Miko Leino

> Viisaasta en tiiä, mutta varmaankin ihminen oon. Kävisin reklamoimassa pyörän myynyttä liikettä, jos polkimet on heidän asentamat



Polkimet mä asensin itse, pyörä kun tilattu netistä, niin pakattu toki mahdollisimman pieneen tilaan. Se tässä juuri onkin onkelmana.

----------


## Köfte

*"Polkimet mä asensin itse"*
Ei millään pahalla tai muutoinkaan veetuiilakseen, 
tuon perusteella saattaa olla aika heikkoa reklamoida myyjää.

----------


## hphuhtin

> Poljin oli siis asennettu oikein, vasemmasta polkimesta kyse, joten kierretty kiinni vastapäivään, riittävän kireälle. Osaatteko kuulkaa viisaat ihmiset kertoa, uskaltaako tuolla ajaa, poljin tuntuu olevan tukevasti



Hieman epäilen tuota ”poljin oli asennettu oikein”. Jos se on nyt vinossa, sillä ei voi ajaa vaan on kohta kokonaan irti. Vai otitko sen irti ja ruuvasit uudelleen kiinni?

----------


## Miko Leino

> Hieman epäilen tuota ”poljin oli asennettu oikein”. Jos se on nyt vinossa, sillä ei voi ajaa vaan on kohta kokonaan irti. Vai otitko sen irti ja ruuvasit uudelleen kiinni?



Irti otin ja uudestaan kiinnitin. Se mua juuri huolettaakin, uskallanko luottaa siihen, että se pysyy kiinni,kun ulkoreunasta kierteet melki sileänä, mutta rungon puolelta ihan päällisin puolin hyvässä kunnossa. Äsken uskaltauduin käymään kaupassa, 11 km yhteensä. Pysyi kiinni, eikä löystynyt. Eli voinko olettaa, että se on ihan fine?

----------


## Iglumies

Niin kauan kun se pysyy kiinni, on asiat ihan kunnossa.

----------


## Miko Leino

> Niin kauan kun se pysyy kiinni, on asiat ihan kunnossa.



Täytyy vaan luottaa siihen. Voin kyl sanoo, et mun tuurilla se laukee lopullisesti just ku oon jossain 80 km päässä kotoa.

----------


## Jomppanen

^Jos kierre on huonossa kunnossa ja peloottaa että poljin irtoaa niin teflonteippiä mukaan http://www.biltema.fi/fi/Rakentamine...pi-2000035476/.
Ei maksa mitään, ei paina mitään ja tota kun pyöräyttää polkimen kierteisiin niin pysyy ainakin sen verran että mahdollisesti irronnut poljin pysyy kotiin asti kiinni ja sen saa vielä irtikin.

----------


## Miko Leino

> ^Jos kierre on huonossa kunnossa ja peloottaa että poljin irtoaa niin teflonteippiä mukaan http://www.biltema.fi/fi/Rakentamine...pi-2000035476/.
> Ei maksa mitään, ei paina mitään ja tota kun pyöräyttää polkimen kierteisiin niin pysyy ainakin sen verran että mahdollisesti irronnut poljin pysyy kotiin asti kiinni ja sen saa vielä irtikin.



Kiitos, kiitos, kiitos, ja vielä kerran kiitos! Tuotahan voisi vetäistä ikään kuin tiivisteeksi jo valmiiksi. Hetken jo aattelin näyttää sille hitsipilliä, mutta tuota teippiä voisi kokeilla, kerta ei maksa kun 4 muumitikkaria. Vielä kertaalleen, kiitos!

----------


## Ynnykkä

*DT SWISS R 24 SPLINE DISC*Kiekot niin edessä kuin takana ovat vääntyneet n 2cm kohdalta. Parista eri kohtaa edestä ja takaa vain yhdestä. Ihme juttu, että vielä lenkit onnistuvat. Minkä verran kannattaa antaa vääntyä ennen uusien ostamista  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Vivve

> *DT SWISS R 24 SPLINE DISC*Kiekot niin edessä kuin takana ovat vääntyneet n 2cm kohdalta. Parista eri kohtaa edestä ja takaa vain yhdestä. Ihme juttu, että vielä lenkit onnistuvat. Minkä verran kannattaa antaa vääntyä ennen uusien ostamista



Vie rihdattavaksi mielummin.

----------


## Scrap

Ketjut pitää valita takapakan mukaan. Eli 10 vaihteiseen 10 vaihteisen ketju. 9 rattaiseen 9 ketju jne. Eturatas ei taida tuosta välittää? Eli olipa ketju miten monelle vaihteelle tahansa se toimii eturattaan/rattaiden kanssa?

Entäs eri valmistajien välillä? Onko mahdollista käyttää esim sram takapakkaa, vaihtajaa ja ketjua shimanon eturattaiden ja vaihtajan kanssa?

----------


## Moska

> Ketjut pitää valita takapakan mukaan. Eli 10 vaihteiseen 10 vaihteisen ketju. 9 rattaiseen 9 ketju jne. Eturatas ei taida tuosta välittää? Eli olipa ketju miten monelle vaihteelle tahansa se toimii eturattaan/rattaiden kanssa?
> 
> Entäs eri valmistajien välillä? Onko mahdollista käyttää esim sram takapakkaa, vaihtajaa ja ketjua shimanon eturattaiden ja vaihtajan kanssa?



10s pakalla toimii 11s ketjukin ja onkohan toisinkinpäin. Varmaankin jossain kohtaa tulee ketjun sisäleveys ja etuhammasrattaan ulkoleveys vastaan, eli ne alkavat ahdistamaan.
Mulla on nyt 10s pakka, ketju ja 11s eturattaat maantiepyörässä ja ne pelaa hyvin.
Hypridissä on muuten 9s osia, mutta 7s etuvaihtaja.
Eri valmistajien ketjut on vaihtokelpoisia, jopa campagnolon ketju toimii esim shimanossa, vaikka eroaan vähän mitoiltaan. Toki valmistaja suosittaa omaa, siihen tarkoitettua, ketjua.

----------


## Ynnykkä

Vanne ei ole kiero vaan reunat ovat oudosti vääntyneet. Itsellä ei tälläistä onkelmaa ole aijemmin ollut. Ilmeisesti osunut viime kesänä johonkin terävään kuoppaan useamman kertaa.

----------


## SamiMerilohi

Dear Eki, onx normaalia??

Kun teen etujarrulla ns. "medium"-jarrutuksen, niin ohjaustangossa tuntuu selvää täristystä. Hiekalla, soralla, puhtaalla asfaltilla kaikilla sama juttu. Jos jarrutan kevyesti tai teen maksimijarrutuksen, niin ilmiö ei esiinny. Takajarrulla en myöskään ole huomannut samaa. Tunnetta voisi ehkä verrata auton ABS-jarrujen aktivoitumiseen, mutta ei ihan niin voimakas. Ja mielestäni kyseessä ei ole renkaan pidon rajoitus. Jarru ei siis mene jarrutuksessa lukkoon.

Kyseessä on Sram Apex hydrauliset levyjarrut (flat mount), ja droppitankopyörä. Täristyksen huomaa parhaiten jos ajaa hupuilta. Mulla ei ole ennen ollut droppitankopyörää levyjarruilla, niin en tiedä kuuluuko tämä asiaan.

----------


## Moska

Onko ohjauslaakeri oikein säädetty?
Tärinä ei kuulu asiaan.

----------


## KTM_MX

Ajattelin kunnostaa pojan vanhan Yosemiten X-Dirtin. Rahallisestihan tuossa ei ole järkeä mutta huvikseen ja varapyöräksi voisi tehdä..
Keskiölaakeri on kaput ja kammetkin kierossa, myös takapakka ja ketjut pitäisi uusia. En ole vielä pyörää purkanut ja kun en ole fillareita juuri kunnostanut, osien valinta on vähän hakusessa.

Kammiksi meinasin hakea Motonetistä nämä:
http://www.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/38499...likantti-musta

Mikähän keskiölaakeri noille kammille ja Biltsun pyörään sopii?

Takapakaksi kävisi varmaan tämä:
http://www.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/38170...G41-8-v-11-30T

Ebaystä lisäksi halpa jäykkä keula rikkinäisen pomppukepin tilalle..

----------


## hece

> Olikos se niin että chimanon 11 pakka menee 10 vapariin ja sram ei ?
> Eli sramissa viimeinen ratas ja kiristysrengas ei yllä vaparille .



Jos maasto-osista puhutaan niin juuri näin. Shimanolla 11-pakka käy normaalille vapaarattaalle, samalle mille maasto 10-pakkakin (ja 8 sekä 9) . Sramilla 11- ja 12-vaihteiset käyttävät omaa XD-vaparia.

Muoks. Sramin 11s NX-pakka käy myös normaalille 10-vaparille.

----------


## Visqu

> Dear Eki, onx normaalia??
> 
> Kun teen etujarrulla ns. "medium"-jarrutuksen, niin ohjaustangossa tuntuu selvää täristystä.



Mulla samaa esiintyy sekä etu- että takajarrulla kahdessa pyörässä, osasarjoina Sram Rival ja Red, kummatkin toki hydr.levyt siis. 

Red-kapineessa Shimanon levyt ja tärinä on sellanen että hiilikuiturunko vapisee kuin haavanlehti. Rivalissa taasen Campagnolon levyt ja efekti samanlainen mutta huomattavasti lievempi.

Luovuin Shimanon levyistä ja oottelen Sramin omia saapuvaksi.

Mun teoria on että Sramin jarrupala on levyn näkökulmasta radiaalisuunnassa pienempi kuin shimano ja ns. uppoaa levyn hahlotukseen, ainakin lämmettyään, aiheuttaen hurjan ryskeen. Pala kuluu nopeasti ja modulaatio on vaikeaa.

Campan levyillä vielä ajaa, toivottavasti sramin omat levyt on hitusen paremmin palan muodolle sopivat, ainakin levyn reiitystä katsellessa uskoisin ryskeen olevan hallinnassa.

Tulipa wall of text, long story short, luulisin *pienen* sykkeen jarruissa olevan normaalia, jarrulevy ikäänkuin hitusen kuorii palan päällimmäistä kerrosta lovillaan. Lisäksi jarrusatulaa voi koittaa toki shimmata jotta pala ottaisi levyssä mahdollisimman optimaaliseen kohtaan.

Huomionarvoista vielä on se, että simpan 105 hydrauleilla ja samoilla jarrulevy-yksilöillä ei ryskettä esiinny, ainakaan niin että olisin pannu merkille.

----------


## jame1967

Katos nero taas asialla piti muokata viestiä niin poistin sen .
Eli juu xd-vaparille sramin maastosarjat 1×11,1×12 oli jo tiedossa .
Kiekoissa siis normi vapari chimano /sram ja pakka sopii vaparin booreihin mutta kiristysrengas ei yllä jengoille . 
Cycloa ollaan rakentelemassa , en nyt muista mikä pakka kyseessä , muistaakseni ei chimano eikä sram.

----------


## hece

> Katos nero taas asialla piti muokata viestiä niin poistin sen .
> Eli juu xd-vaparille sramin maastosarjat 1×11,1×12 oli jo tiedossa .
> Kiekoissa siis normi vapari chimano /sram ja pakka sopii vaparin booreihin mutta kiristysrengas ei yllä jengoille . 
> Cycloa ollaan rakentelemassa , en nyt muista mikä pakka kyseessä , muistaakseni ei chimano eikä sram.



Eli siis *S*himano? Olisiko kuitenkin kyseessä maantie 11s pakka? Ne vaatii leveämmän vaparin joka siis muuten perinteinen, vain pidempi. Kuinka suuri suurin ratas?

----------


## jame1967

^Tarkistin pakan ja muisti petti olihan se sramin rival ja 11 speed 11-32 , siis metsästämään leveämpää vaparia tai odotellaan vielä .
Projektista puuttuu vielä kahvat ja takavaihtaja , eli katsotaan mitä tulee torilla vastaan , mulle riittää 
1×10:kin.

----------


## SamiMerilohi

> Onko ohjauslaakeri oikein säädetty?
> Tärinä ei kuulu asiaan.



Hyvä ajatus! Ohjainlaakeri tuntui olevan kireällä, mutta kiristin vielä aavistuksen lisää, niin että tanko kääntyi kuitenkin vielä helposti. Sitten testilenkille, ja... ei auttanut. Mutta ainakin ohjainlaakeri on nyt poissuljettu aiheuttajana.

edit: ja tuohon jarrulevyteoriaan: mulla on Sramin jarrut, palat ja levyt.

----------


## Huoleton

> ^Tarkistin pakan ja muisti petti olihan se sramin rival ja 11 speed 11-32 , siis metsästämään leveämpää vaparia tai odotellaan vielä .
> Projektista puuttuu vielä kahvat ja takavaihtaja , eli katsotaan mitä tulee torilla vastaan , mulle riittää 
> 1×10:kin.



Shimano HG-800 11v 11-34 pakka pitäis mennä 10/MTB vaparille.

----------


## das_rad

Vaihtaaks kukaan takapakan lukkorenkaita irroituksen irroituksen ja takaisinlaiton yhteydessä? Pitäiskö?

Esim:
https://www.sjscycles.co.uk/cassette...acer-10z-0400/

----------


## JackOja

> Vaihtaaks kukaan takapakan lukkorenkaita irroituksen irroituksen ja takaisinlaiton yhteydessä?



Ei.





> Pitäiskö?



Ei tarvii. Mut vaihda jos haluat, ei siitä varmastikaan haittaa ole.





> Esim:
> https://www.sjscycles.co.uk/cassette...acer-10z-0400/



Toi ei oo lukkorengas. Tää on:
https://www.sjscycles.co.uk/cassette...cer-y1pu98010/

----------


## arctic biker

> Vaihtaaks kukaan takapakan lukkorenkaita irroituksen irroituksen ja takaisinlaiton yhteydessä? Pitäiskö?
> 
> Esim:
> https://www.sjscycles.co.uk/cassette...acer-10z-0400/



Ei todellakaan ole tarvista vaihtaa! Toki vaseliinia kannattaa laittaa kierteisiin, ns merivaseliini eli vettä hyvin kestävä on hyvä, normivassu kelpaa myös.

----------


## Raikku

Tarvitseeko IS 42-52 ohjainlaakeri loppujen lopuksi mitään kalua paikalleen laitettaessa vai meneekö laakeripesät
(tai yhtenäinen osahan se taitaa olla ylhäällä/alhaalla) "suoraan pudottamalla"/painamalla paikoilleen?

Kun näyttää olevan vähän kahdenlaista, varsinkin jos siis rungossa suoraan ne vastapinnat. Kun turhahan esim rungon hankkimisen yhteydessä olisi pyytää asentamaan/maksamaan lisää jos sen kuitenkin vaivatta voisi itse. 1 1/8 - 1.5" IS-laakeroinnista kyse(esim Cube ja Radon fillarit).

----------


## CamoN

Pelkkä laakeri pitäisi olla käsin tai erittäin kevyesti työkaluilla avustaen painettavissa paikalleen

----------


## Raikku

Tuossahan juuri ilmeisesti on olennaista onko se integroidun laakerin "vastapinta" suoraan siinä (hiilikuitu)rungossa vai pitääkö se ensin jonkun 
painaa paikoilleen. Harmi vaan kun rungoista ei tuota mitenkään sanota, niin saa arvailla mikä se oma osuus sitten olisi.

----------


## arctic biker

Tämmöistä pähkäilen. Mulle on kertynyt melkoinen kokoelma urakuulalaakerikiekkosettejä, kun ajossa on vain yhdet kerrallaan niin ei yhdelle setillä hirmuisia kilometrejä kerry mutta jotain kuitenkin. Kolme tai ehkä neljä kaipaa 6903 kokoista. Akuutein on Campan Vento, nuo tilasin: https://www.laakerimyynti.fi/epages/laakerimyynti.sf/fi_FI/?ObjectPath=/Shops/2017050221/Products/"61903-2RS%20Neutral%20Laakeri"

Kävin kertolaskua harrastamaan jotta jos tusinan tilaan SKF laakereita 14€ per kipale niin aikas iso hinnanero. Jotenkin en usko että rapian kolme kertaa kallimpi laakeri kestäis kolme kertaa pidempään. Mulla sekin että reilu enemmistö kiekkoja on vannejarrullisia.

Kommenttia kiitos!

Edit , linkin takaa löytyy tämä Valmistaja jokin näistä. LBS, LDI, CX, FK, .mulle ei nuo kerro yhtään mitään.

----------


## TERU

Uskaltaa noita neutraaleja tilata tuollaiseen käyttöön, tosin en noista paljoa tiedä, luultavasti kestävät sen mitä kalliimmatkin, kun et pesuvettä laakereihin ujuta. Iso kokonaishintaero kun noinkin monta tilaa. Vielä jos tuon vaihtaminen ei ole kovin suuri juttu, niin vaihtaa tarvittaessa seuraavan ja vielä kun kiekot seisovatkin ajoittain. Rohkeasti vaan.

----------


## arctic biker

En ees painepesuria omista ja osaan toki kumitiivisteen avata jotta eheänä saan takaisin painettua. Kun paskat pois ja uutta puhasta rasvaa tilalle. Vasen takalaakeri onse pahin . Vaihtaminenkin toki  onnistuu, sen verta jo harjoitellutkin itte sorvaamilla kaluilla.

----------


## TERU

Menee se vesi, kun siitä pesuaineella pintajäänitys poistetaan, melkeinpä vesitiiviisiinkin paikkoihin ilman painepesuriakin, varmaan noista urakuulalaakereiden tiivisteistä helpostikin. Tuskin noissa kalliimmissa laakereissa tiivisteet sen paremmat ovat. Nuo neutraalit laakerit tullevat kaukoidästä, Kiina, Taiwan, Indoneesia, Malesia, mikseip itä-euroopan maistakin. Ei noiden hankkiminen öle iso riski, heti uutena jokaiseen vaseliinia lisää kuin liukuhihnalta, jos noissa sitä tapaa olla niukasti.

----------


## Huoleton

> Tuossahan juuri ilmeisesti on olennaista onko se integroidun laakerin "vastapinta" suoraan siinä (hiilikuitu)rungossa vai pitääkö se ensin jonkun 
> painaa paikoilleen. Harmi vaan kun rungoista ei tuota mitenkään sanota, niin saa arvailla mikä se oma osuus sitten olisi.



IS tarkoittaa että vastapinnat on rungossa. ZS on se jossa kupit painetaan runkoon, mutta näyttää sen verran integroidulta että sellaseksi välillä kutsutaan.
Cubessa kannattaa ottaa cube-spesifinen laakeri että osuu se suojahatun korkeus kerralla kohdalle. Toinen mahdollisuus on omistaa nippu sopivia prikkoja ja/tai viila.

----------


## TERU

Vielä jos veistelis noista laakereista, nuo tuollaiset yleensä asennetaan sisätiloissa oleviin laitteisiin, väliin paikkoihin joissa pyörivät koko työpäiviä, ovat paikoissa joihin vaihtaminen on työlästä, kovilla kierroksillakin, niin sellaisiin jotkin SKF laakerit hyvin paikallaan. Fillarikäytössä olosuhteet, vaatimustaso, on kovin erilainen, "halpalaakerit" mielestäni riittävät hyvin.

----------


## arctic biker

> Vielä jos veistelis noista laakereista, nuo tuollaiset yleensä asennetaan sisätiloissa oleviin laitteisiin, väliin paikkoihin joissa pyörivät koko työpäiviä, ovat paikoissa joihin vaihtaminen on työlästä, kovilla kierroksillakin, niin sellaisiin jotkin SKF laakerit hyvin paikallaan. Fillarikäytössä olosuhteet, vaatimustaso, on kovin erilainen, "halpalaakerit" mielestäni riittävät hyvin.



Joo tuon urakuulalaakerin peruskäyttötarkoituksen ymmärrän hyvin, eihän niitä ole tarkoitettu sivukuormitukseen kuten pyörässä. Tein tuossa inventaariota ja lisäsin vihkoon mitä sieltä puuttuu. 8 kiekkosettiä näillä teollisuuslaakereilla ... Joitain olen pakon edessä vaihtanutkin mutta jos kilsakertymä pysyy entisellään niin lisätarvista tulee aikas äkkiä. Sain Tampereen tutuilta yhden ammattilaisen nimen ja toinen toivottavasti on tuo myyjä jonka setti on tulossa. 

Eli perusedullinen urakuulalaakeriehdotus on edelleenkin haussa, vaikka saattanen soittaa ja kysyä mielipiteitä.

PS kuppijakuulasysteemillä on kiekkoja 4 paria.

----------


## Kiiski Vastaranta

Kumppanille tarttui eilen matkaan cyclo, mutta vasta illalla vähän  pidemmällä testiajolla kävi selväksi, että ei meinaa oikein  vaivattomasti yltää kahvoihin (Claris 2400). Siellä välissä näyttäisi  olevan jo tuollainen 4 asteen "kiila". Ilmeisesti tällä mekanismillä  olisi mahdollista saada myös 8 asteen kiila laittamalla kaksi erilaista  palaa päällekkäin. Millähän nimellä näitä "kiiloja" pitäisi etsiä ja  löydänkö Tampereella kivijalasta jostain, tai edes kotimaisesta  verkkokaupasta nopeasti? 

Hybridiä lähdettiin etsimään, mutta  vastoin kaikkia odotuksia kumppani innostui kippurasarvisesta. Tämä ongelma ei oikein kerennyt ilmetä  vielä siinä kaupalla nopeasti pyöritellessä. Oli vaan innoissaan lajin helppoudesta vanhan huoltamattoman markettijyränsä jälkeen.  Kuitenkin kovasti harmistui tämän jarrukahvaongelman tultua ilmi  myöhemmin. Hyvät neuvot nopeaan fiksaamiseen olisivat siis arvokkaita,  jotta innostus ei ehdi katoamaan.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## TERU

Minulle teollisuuslaakereiden käyttö fillarin navoissa on ihan vailla kokemusta enkä mitään  kunnollista osaa jelpata noista tuohon käyttöön, joskus apua voi olla jappasustakin. 
Olin pitkään hommissa alalla, jossa noita laakereita oli laitteissa runsaasti, pyörivät päivittäin, vuosia ja laitteita vanheni, ajettiin loppuunkin, mutta ei koskaan vikoja noiden laakereiden vuoksi. Huonelämmössä toimivat, joten olosuhteet vallan muuta kuin fillareissa, luulen veden joutumisen laakerirasvan sekaan pahimman syyn laakerin keston lyhenemiseen. Sivukuormituksella luulen samoin olevan ikää lyhentävä vaikutus, onhan navan akseli jokseenkin lyhyt verrattuna noihin muihin käyttökohteisiin. Kun on noinkin monta käypää kiekkoa, asiaan kantsii paneutua ihan molemmilla aivolohkoilla.

----------


## TERU

Kiiski Vastarannalle: Kahvoihin tottuu nopeasti ja jarruttaminen paljokseltaan tapahtuu kahvoilta ajaen, siis yläkautta. Kun runko on oikean kokoinen eikä ajopituus ole liian pitkä, niin pian ajo sujuu ilman noita kiiloja.

----------


## Greycap

Jos vaihtaa 105 takapakan vastaavaan Ultegraan niin muuttuuko mikään muu kuin tieto siitä että siinä on eri teksti? Kestävyys, vaihtamisen sujuvuus tms.

Sama juttu ketjun kanssa. Väittävät että maantiepakan kanssa ei saisi ajaa kuin maantieketjua (ja maastopakalla maastoketjua) mutta onko sillä mitään väliä tempaisenko sinne 105/Ultegra- vai SLX/XT-ketjun, vai vedänkö budjetilla ja laitan Deoren. Jotenkin pistää epäilemään onko niissä missään mitään käytännön eroa.

----------


## Moska

> Jos vaihtaa 105 takapakan vastaavaan Ultegraan niin muuttuuko mikään muu kuin tieto siitä että siinä on eri teksti? Kestävyys, vaihtamisen sujuvuus tms.
> 
> Sama juttu ketjun kanssa. Väittävät että maantiepakan kanssa ei saisi ajaa kuin maantieketjua (ja maastopakalla maastoketjua) mutta onko sillä mitään väliä tempaisenko sinne 105/Ultegra- vai SLX/XT-ketjun, vai vedänkö budjetilla ja laitan Deoren. Jotenkin pistää epäilemään onko niissä missään mitään käytännön eroa.



Väittäisin että kestävyys paranee. Ollut deore, D-a ja nyt ultegra. D-a kesti 12500-15000 km. Ostin sen käytettynä niin tarkkaa tietoa ei ole. Ite ajoin sillä tuon 12500.
Shimanon ketjuista ei ole kokemusta, mutta ainakin kmc:n ketjuissa on iso ero kestossa halppiksen ja hipon välillä.
Ketjun vaihdan aina hyvissä ajoin.

----------


## kuovipolku

Minä puolestani väittäisin että vaihtamalla 11-pakkansa Ultegraksi vaihtaisi tietyn määrän euroja tietyksi määräksi vähentyneitä grammoja, koska erot näiden kahden sarjan välillä eivät ole rattaiden materiaalissa tai valmistusmenetelmässä.

PS Samoin voi olla myös 10-pakkojen kohdalta, mutta siltä osin en luota muistiini senkään vertaa.

----------


## Kiiski Vastaranta

> Kiiski Vastarannalle: Kahvoihin tottuu nopeasti ja jarruttaminen paljokseltaan tapahtuu kahvoilta ajaen, siis yläkautta. Kun runko on oikean kokoinen eikä ajopituus ole liian pitkä, niin pian ajo sujuu ilman noita kiiloja.



Kiitoksia, mutta emme välttämättä puhu samasta ongelmasta, sillä ilmaisin itseäni hieman epämääräisesti aiemmin. Asento on siis ihan ok ja kädet asettuvat mukavasti kahvojen päälle, mutta sormien pituus ei vain meinaa riittää tästä jarrulle asti oikein kunnolla. Vähän vaikea selittää, mutta joutuu siinä kahvan päältä pyöräyttämään rannettaan ketkuun asentoon saadaakseen sormenpäät kunnolla jarrukahvalle. Tämä sitten rupesi tuottamaan kipua vähän pidemmällä testilenkillä ja tuumailin, jos ongelmaa koittaisi helpottaa noilla "kiiloilla".

----------


## e150330

Mistä löytyy Brand-X:n hissitolppaan niitä ruuvattavia mokkuloita vaijerin päähän? Piti lainata omasta pyörästä pojan mopon kaasuvaijeriin...

----------


## JK-

Ruuvinippa nimellä vähän kaikista varaosaliikkeistä..  :Vink: 

Lähetetty minun Mi A1 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## e150330

No perskele! Eipä ole tullut ennen vastaan, mutta enpä ennen kersoja ole joutunut mopoja rassaamankaan, KIITOS!

----------


## TERU

> Kiitoksia, mutta emme välttämättä puhu samasta ongelmasta, sillä ilmaisin itseäni hieman epämääräisesti aiemmin. Asento on siis ihan ok ja kädet asettuvat mukavasti kahvojen päälle, mutta sormien pituus ei vain meinaa riittää 
> tästä jarrulle asti oikein kunnolla. Vähän vaikea selittää, mutta joutuu siinä kahvan päältä pyöräyttämään rannettaan ketkuun asentoon saadaakseen sormenpäät kunnolla jarrukahvalle. Tämä sitten rupesi tuottamaan kipua vähän pidemmällä testilenkillä ja tuumailin, jos ongelmaa koittaisi helpottaa noilla "kiiloilla".



Kun ensimmäinen argumentti ei käynyt, kokellaan toista, löysää hiukan vaijereita, jotta kahvat puristuvat aluksi helpommin. Jokseenkin sama vaikutus kuin noilla kiiloilla, tosin kahvat edelleen yhtä kaukana. Muistan omasta maantiekahvoihin siirtymisestä, että oli totuteltava aikansa, mutta sitten nuo kiilat huomasin heikentävän jarrujen toimintaa, kun kahvojen liikerata jäi lyhyeksi, vähän sama juttu tuolla vaijereiden löysäilyllä.🤗

----------


## Kiiski Vastaranta

> Kun ensimmäinen argumentti ei käynyt, kokellaan toista, löysää hiukan vaijereita, jotta kahvat puristuvat aluksi helpommin. Jokseenkin sama vaikutus kuin noilla kiiloilla, tosin kahvat edelleen yhtä kaukana. Muistan omasta maantiekahvoihin siirtymisestä, että oli totuteltava aikansa, mutta sitten nuo kiilat huomasin heikentävän jarrujen toimintaa, kun kahvojen liikerata jäi lyhyeksi, vähän sama juttu tuolla vaijereiden löysäilyllä.珞



Tattista, voisi kai sitä kokeilla näin. Tuo liikeradan mahdollinen liiaksi lyheneminen kanssa vähän mietitytti itseäni. (Arvostin kyllä jo ensimmäistä neuvoakin, mutta oli sen verran vielä harmitus  päällä, että joutuuko tässä hyödyntämään tyytyväisyystakuuta tämmöisen asian takia muuten ilmeisen mukavasti istuvan pyörän kohdalla  :Hymy: )

Tällä kertaa hieman nopeampi kysymys: tarvitsevatko mekaaniset levyjarrut reippaan sisäänajon ja helpottuuko jarruttaminen tästä mainittavasti?

----------


## Ohiampuja

Nyt tyhmä kysymys Sram vaihteista. Olen kasaamassa ekaa Sram pyörääni ja tuo takavaihtajan vaijerin kiinnitys tuntuu pöhköltä.

Ohjeen mukaan vaijeri pitää kiertää myötäpäivään kiinnitysruuvin alle, mutta minusta noin tehtynä se vaan pakottaa vaijeria pois sieltä kääntövivun ohjausurasta. Minusta vastapäivään laitettuna se istuu paremmin sinne uraansa. Mutta onko vastaavia kokemuksia muilla?


Ps. Vika löytyi, pitäisi hommata kunnon lukulasit tai joku kellosepän linssihässäkkä näitä tarkkoja hommia varten.  :Hymy: 

https://www.sram.com/sram/road/produ...ear-derailleur

----------


## Moska

> Nyt tyhmä kysymys Sram vaihteista. Olen kasaamassa ekaa Sram pyörääni ja tuo takavaihtajan vaijerin kiinnitys tuntuu pöhköltä.
> 
> Ohjeen mukaan vaijeri pitää kiertää myötäpäivään kiinnitysruuvin alle, mutta minusta noin tehtynä se vaan pakottaa vaijeria pois sieltä kääntövivun ohjausurasta. Minusta vastapäivään laitettuna se istuu paremmin sinne uraansa. Mutta onko vastaavia kokemuksia muilla?
> 
> 
> Ps. Vika löytyi, pitäisi hommata kunnon lukulasit tai joku kellosepän linssihässäkkä näitä tarkkoja hommia varten. 
> 
> https://www.sram.com/sram/road/produ...ear-derailleur



Ohjeen mukaisesti oon ite laittanut, eikä ongelmia.

----------


## Moska

> Tattista, voisi kai sitä kokeilla näin. Tuo liikeradan mahdollinen liiaksi lyheneminen kanssa vähän mietitytti itseäni. (Arvostin kyllä jo ensimmäistä neuvoakin, mutta oli sen verran vielä harmitus  päällä, että joutuuko tässä hyödyntämään tyytyväisyystakuuta tämmöisen asian takia muuten ilmeisen mukavasti istuvan pyörän kohdalla )
> 
> Tällä kertaa hieman nopeampi kysymys: tarvitsevatko mekaaniset levyjarrut reippaan sisäänajon ja helpottuuko jarruttaminen tästä mainittavasti?



Kiilat on ihtellä 10s 105 kahvoissa eikä huomaa haittaa. 
Jarrupala materiaali ja puhtaus taitaa olla suurimmat tekijät jarrutehoon. Tietenkin satuloiden välillä on eroja.

----------


## TERU

> Tattista, voisi kai sitä kokeilla näin. Tuo liikeradan mahdollinen liiaksi lyheneminen kanssa vähän mietitytti itseäni. (Arvostin kyllä jo 
> ensimmäistä neuvoakin, mutta oli sen verran vielä harmitus  päällä, että joutuuko tässä hyödyntämään tyytyväisyystakuuta tämmöisen asian takia muuten ilmeisen mukavasti istuvan pyörän kohdalla )
> 
> Tällä kertaa hieman nopeampi kysymys: tarvitsevatko mekaaniset levyjarrut reippaan sisäänajon ja helpottuuko jarruttaminen tästä mainittavasti?



Omaa kokemusta levyjarruista ei ole, mutta täältä olen lukenut tuon sisäänajon vaikuttavan juuri kysytyllä tavalla, jarruteho paranee kun ajoa kertyy. Kahvojen tuottaman harmituksen voi purkaa, jarruihin ja vaihtamiseen tottuu pian ja sitten toimii kuin ajatus, tai pikemminkin ajattelematta.

----------


## mahead

> Tällä kertaa hieman nopeampi kysymys: tarvitsevatko mekaaniset levyjarrut reippaan sisäänajon ja helpottuuko jarruttaminen tästä mainittavasti?



Kyllä ne tarttee sisäänajon ja se helpottaa jarruttelua. Ja metallipalat on orgaanisia tehokkaampia (ja voivat olla äänekkäämpiä). Parhaiten sisäänajon merkityksen huomas kun vaihdoin sisänsä kurantissa kunnossa olevat palat ja levyt uusiin. Alkuun huomas että uudet oli selvästi vanhoja tehottomammat. Mutta aika pian tehoa rupesi löytymään.

----------


## Viriviri

Mistäs löytäisin 30mm tai sinnepäin pitkällä kierteellä olevia nelikanttikeskiön kampien pultteja? Eikös nuo ole aina m8 1mm nousulla?

----------


## teeässä

Mistä löytyisi noin 3-4 mm paksu halkaisijaltaan noin 10 mm paksu aluslevy tai holkki. Voi olla alumiinia tai terästä tai vaikka nylonia. Läpi pitäisi mahtua M5 paksuinen ruuvi. Tarvitsen muutaman tällaisen korotuspalaksi.

----------


## arctic biker

https://www.laakerimyynti.fi/epages/laakerimyynti.sf/fi_FI/?ObjectPath=/Shops/2017050221/Products/"61903-2RS%20Neutral%20Laakeri"

Joo soitin tuolle Petri Hyvärille, hää ei ainakaan itse ole pyöräilijä! Keskustelun tuloksena tilaan tuolta jatkossakin näitä hinnat alkaen laakereita, niinkuin Teru sanoikin, kaikki paskottuu. Mulle  uutena tuli NSK:n VV suojattu laakeri, Petri kertoi jotta noin sormin pyöritellen selkeästi herkemmin  rullaa kuin normi RS-suojattu.
Jos numerolappu tolpassa ajaisin ja kisakiekkoni urakuulalaakereilla ois niin iliman muuta. Marginal Gains! Tilaustavaraa ja kannattaa pyytää tarjous,ei aivan ilmaisia, listahinnallaan.

----------


## arctic biker

> Mistä löytyisi noin 3-4 mm paksu halkaisijaltaan noin 10 mm paksu aluslevy tai holkki. Voi olla alumiinia tai terästä tai vaikka nylonia. Läpi pitäisi mahtua M5 paksuinen ruuvi. Tarvitsen muutaman tällaisen korotuspalaksi.



Mutta mihin? Aluslevy pyöreä ja holkki on mun tajun mukaan eri asioita.

----------


## teeässä

> Mutta mihin? Aluslevy pyöreä ja holkki on mun tajun mukaan eri asioita.



Asennan lokasuojia hybridiin. Etulokasuojan aisat kiinnittyvät haarukan sisäpuolelle. Ja SKS-lokasuojien aisan päähän tuleva kiinnityssysteemi ei asetu ilman korokerengasta kunnolla haarukkaan. Sen takia sellaisen renkaan tarvitsen. On se sitten prikka, aluslevy tahi holkki. Toki tuohon voisi laittaa useamman prikan mutta jotenkin ajattelin että yksi osa olisi kauniimpi. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## TERU

Sopivasta putkesta rautasahalla sopivan pituisia holkkeja, on ollut oma kikka tuohon saumaan.

----------


## TERU

> https://www.laakerimyynti.fi/epages/laakerimyynti.sf/fi_FI/?
> ObjectPath=/Shops/2017050221/Products/"61903-2RS%20Neutral%20Laakeri"
> 
> Joo soitin tuolle Petri Hyvärille, hää ei ainakaan itse ole pyöräilijä! Keskustelun tuloksena tilaan tuolta jatkossakin näitä hinnat alkaen laakereita, niinkuin Teru sanoikin, kaikki paskottuu. Mulle  uutena tuli NSK:n VV suojattu laakeri, Petri kertoi jotta noin sormin pyöritellen selkeästi herkemmin  rullaa kuin normi RS-suojattu.
> Jos numerolappu tolpassa ajaisin ja kisakiekkoni urakuulalaakereilla ois niin iliman muuta. Marginal Gains! Tilaustavaraa ja kannattaa pyytää tarjous,ei aivan ilmaisia, listahinnallaan.



Tuo tärkeä muovisuojus tuntuu sormin pyörittäessä tahmaavan, ei tuosta haittaa pyörän navassa ja tuo suoja on ihan välttämätön toisin kuin sisätiloissa toimivissa laitteissa. Toivotaan parasta!

----------


## teeässä

> Sopivasta putkesta rautasahalla sopivan pituisia holkkeja, on ollut oma kikka tuohon saumaan.



Kiitos vinkistä. En tullut tätä ajatelleeksi. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mahead

> Mistä löytyisi noin 3-4 mm paksu halkaisijaltaan noin 10 mm paksu aluslevy tai holkki. Voi olla alumiinia tai terästä tai vaikka nylonia. Läpi pitäisi mahtua M5 paksuinen ruuvi. Tarvitsen muutaman tällaisen korotuspalaksi.



Tästä vain sahailemaan. Alumiini menee helposti normi-käsikäyttöisellä rautasahallakin.

http://m.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/4013219/Alumiinilaatta-2-m

----------


## EvilOne

Toista jarrukahvaa painaessa kuuluu naksahdus, mistä lie kyse?

----------


## CamoN

Ei riipu kovin paljon jarrukahvan merkistä, mallista ja toimintaperiaatteesta. Veikkaan, että naksahdus johtuu jostain kahvan osasta, joka naksahtaa kun sitä liikuttaa.

----------


## EvilOne

Juu, kahvasta kuuluu. Shimanon perus-nestelevari kyseessä.

----------


## Kanuuna

Olisko toi ”kynsi”? 
Esimerkkikuva: https://www.sjscycles.co.uk/brake-le...ght-y8vv98010/

Ittellä oli kans semmosta ihme naksumista ja palautus ei toiminu hyvin. Puhdistin ja vähän purin, mitä kahva oli syönyt. Nyt toimii. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## EvilOne

> Olisko toi ”kynsi”? 
> Esimerkkikuva: https://www.sjscycles.co.uk/brake-le...ght-y8vv98010/
> 
> Ittellä oli kans semmosta ihme naksumista ja palautus ei toiminu hyvin. Puhdistin ja vähän purin, mitä kahva oli syönyt. Nyt toimii. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ok, kokeillaan näillä ohjeilla, kiitos!

Shimano BR-M447 jarrut kyseessä.

----------


## Stagertoni

Moi, tarkoituksena olisi päivitellä Shimano FC-M612 3x10 NW-rattaaseen. Kaikinpuolin simppelin oloinen edesottamus, tai siltä se ainakin vaikutti. Heti alkuunsä törmäsin ongelmiin oikean rattaan valinnassa, Shimano nimittäin kertoo sivuillansa jaon olevan 96mm, mutta en itse saa mitenkään mittailemalla tätä lukemaa.. Tönäriä en omista, ja perus viivoittimella mitatessa lukema on lähempänä 104mm.

Kyseessä on siis tämä kampisarja: https://bike.shimano.com/en-EU/produ...0/FC-M612.html

Kertokaa nyt toopelle, että minkä ihmeen rattaan mä noihin lykkään kiinni?!

----------


## JTu

> Moi, tarkoituksena olisi päivitellä Shimano FC-M612 3x10 NW-rattaaseen. Kaikinpuolin simppelin oloinen edesottamus, tai siltä se ainakin vaikutti. Heti alkuunsä törmäsin ongelmiin oikean rattaan valinnassa, Shimano nimittäin kertoo sivuillansa jaon olevan 96mm, mutta en itse saa mitenkään mittailemalla tätä lukemaa.. Tönäriä en omista, ja perus viivoittimella mitatessa lukema on lähempänä 104mm.
> 
> Kyseessä on siis tämä kampisarja: https://bike.shimano.com/en-EU/produ...0/FC-M612.html
> 
> Kertokaa nyt toopelle, että minkä ihmeen rattaan mä noihin lykkään kiinni?!



Tuossa on symmetrinen 96mm. Eli vaikkapa tämä käy: https://www.superstarcomponents.com/...arrow-wide.htm

----------


## oppes

Hankin syksyllä Hyrbiidiin alennuksesta Ultegran takavaihtajan korvaamaan +6000km ajetun SORAn. Heti alusta alkaen oli vaikeuksia saada tuo säätöihinsä. Nyt on tarkastettu kannakkeen ja häkin suoruus, vaijerin toiminta ja about kaikki perusasiat. Jäljelle jäi (mietityttämään). Onkos tuossa Ultegrassa preferoitu vaijerin "kiertosuunta"? Ei mitään muistikuvaa tuliko tuossa mukana mitään ohjetta...  :Irvistys:

----------


## SSGT-92

Tarkoittanet vaijerin kiinnitystä takavaihtajassa,se tulee sinne uraan sen "prikan" alle.
Tuosta apuja ;http://si.shimano.com/pdfs/si/SI-5X90B-003-ENG.pdf

----------


## oppes

> Tarkoittanet vaijerin kiinnitystä takavaihtajassa,se tulee sinne uraan sen "prikan" alle.
> Tuosta apuja ;http://si.shimano.com/pdfs/si/SI-5X90B-003-ENG.pdf



No ei oikeastaan. Tuttu dokumentti. Joku viisas tiesi, että sillä kummalta puolelta lukitusruuvia kiertää saattaa olla merkitystä. Tuo dokkari (ainakaan meikäläisen ymmäryksellä) anna suoraa vastausta siihen.

----------


## SSGT-92

Kyllä tuo minusta kertoo selvästi että asennetaan sen ruuvin alapuolelle.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Se tulee sen ruuvin alapuolelle. Siellä on ura, kun silmällä katsoo.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Heti alkuunsä törmäsin ongelmiin oikean rattaan valinnassa, Shimano nimittäin kertoo sivuillansa jaon olevan 96mm, mutta en itse saa mitenkään mittailemalla tätä lukemaa.. Tönäriä en omista, ja perus viivoittimella mitatessa lukema on lähempänä 104mm.



Dokumentista en osaa sanoa, mutta eikös perinteinen 3-lehtinen kampisarja ole juurikin 104 mm?

Tai ainakin mun vanhat XT kammet on.

----------


## Kiiski Vastaranta

Tuli ihmeteltyä laahaavia mekaanisia levyjarruja ja täten päädyin taas vaihteeksi tähän ketjuun. Mikä lie funktio kuvassa näkyvällä muovilirpakkeella? Vain etujarrun ja rungon välissä, takana ei vastaavia näy. Jarrulevy mahtuu pyörimään ilman näitä epätasaisesti  kokoonpuristuvia rimpuloitakin, ja ainoastaan ottamalla nämä pois saan  jarrut keskitettyä siten, ettei hankausta tule. Eli onko näillä jokin  oikea tarkoitus vai voiko huoletta nakata menemään?

----------


## Scrap

Ketjukirje... eiku kysäri.

Miten nopeasti ketjut voi kulua, kun ajo on suurimmaksi osaksi hiekkateitä säässä kuin säässä? Kyseessä Shimano CN-HG54 ilmeisesti.

----------


## JackOja

> Miten nopeasti ketjut voi kulua, kun ajo on suurimmaksi osaksi hiekkateitä säässä kuin säässä?...



Likaiset ketjut nopeammin kuin puhtaat. Vaikka alle tonnin ajolla.

----------


## arctic biker

Kaikkea olen värkännyt, osin ihan hyvällä? tuloksella. Vapaarattaiden ,näitten nykyisten urakuulalaakereita sisältävien sielunelämään en ole vielä kovin hyvin perehtynyt.
Oisko tää hyvä kalu laakereita poistaa? https://www.bike24.com/1.php?content...5B3407%5D=3419

----------


## KotooTöihin

Tilasin nyt sitten tämän keulan, ku suntourin toiminta on paras lukittuna  :Sarkastinen: 
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Fo...kstatt-p61616/ 
Hopen napaan osasin ilmeisesti tilailla oikeat päätykupit, mutta onko tuossa keulassa joku omanlaisensa akseli, vai käykö siihen aivan perus 15x110 läpiakseli.
Edit: siinä vissiin tulee akseli mukana  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Munarello

Pari tiukkaa pikakyssäriä. Jos takapakka vaihtuu 28:sta 32-piikkiseen niin minkä verran ketjuun lisää olettaen että nykyinen ketju on sopivan mittainen? 

Onkohan jostain saatavana 2x11spd 105 -kampisetin vasenta kampea varaosana? (Muuten kuin käytettynä fillaritorilta...)

----------


## Moska

> Pari tiukkaa pikakyssäriä. Jos takapakka vaihtuu 28:sta 32-piikkiseen niin minkä verran ketjuun lisää olettaen että nykyinen ketju on sopivan mittainen? 
> 
> Onkohan jostain saatavana 2x11spd 105 -kampisetin vasenta kampea varaosana? (Muuten kuin käytettynä fillaritorilta...)



Vasempia kampia ainakin ebayssa, en ole perehtynyt että ovatko uusia vai käytettyjä, varmaan jäänyt wattikammen hommaamisen takia yli.

----------


## Pexxi

> Pari tiukkaa pikakyssäriä. Jos takapakka vaihtuu 28:sta 32-piikkiseen niin minkä verran ketjuun lisää olettaen että nykyinen ketju on sopivan mittainen? 
> 
> Onkohan jostain saatavana 2x11spd 105 -kampisetin vasenta kampea varaosana? (Muuten kuin käytettynä fillaritorilta...)



Olisko noissa joku:

https://www.sjscycles.co.uk/cranks-left/

Yksi lenkkipari? Arvaus...

----------


## oem

> Pari tiukkaa pikakyssäriä. Jos takapakka vaihtuu 28:sta 32-piikkiseen niin minkä verran ketjuun lisää olettaen että nykyinen ketju on sopivan mittainen? 
> 
> Onkohan jostain saatavana 2x11spd 105 -kampisetin vasenta kampea varaosana? (Muuten kuin käytettynä fillaritorilta...)



Ite en pidentänyt ketjua yhtään, (lenkkimäärää uudehkossa ketjussa), pyörään tehtaalla asennettuun verrattuna kun ylettää suurimmalta eturattaalta suurimmalle takarattaalle eikä ole ahdistavan tiukka. Seuraava ketju sitten 1 lenkkiparin pitemmäksi. 

Kammen pituus kannattaa ottaa huomioon ettei tule eri paria.

----------


## Munarello

> Kammen pituus kannattaa ottaa huomioon ettei tule eri paria.



Juu. Harmittelenkin juuri sitä, että esim tuolla sjscyclesilla olisi kyllä kampia, mutta ei mätsäävää 172,5mm mittaista. Ebayssa näyttäisi löytyvän, mutta pitää vähän tuumailla.

----------


## t-p

Mitä tekee vaihtajassa Shimano XT RD-M8000-DSGS kuvassa ympyröity ruuvi (tai siis kuvassa sitä ei ole)? 

Oli löysä, ei millään takarattaalla tehnyt mitään
Oli koko ajan hieman löysällä ja yli 25km/h nopeuksissa resonoi inhottavasti. Otin siis pois enkä pienellä testilenkillä huomannut eroa.

----------


## SSGT-92

Tuolta ;http://si.shimano.com/pdfs/dm/DM-RD0004-08-ENG.pdf katsoen,olisi mielestäni "Low adjustment" ruuvi.

----------


## Unkka.T.Kumiankka

Asennan ekaa kertaa Shimano XT M772-takavaihtajaa josta tuntuu puuttuvan joku pusla alemman ketjupyörän laakerista. Laakeri on väljä ruuviin nähden. Millainen pusla siinä kuuluisi olla ja löytyykö pyöräkaupan miljoonalaatikosta, ei viitsis ostaa uusia pylpyröitä yhden puslan takia...

----------


## TERU

> Tuolta ;http://si.shimano.com/pdfs/dm/DM-RD0004-08-ENG.pdf katsoen,olisi mielestäni "Low adjustment" ruuvi.



Jos tuon ottaa pois, niin saa varautua kettingin joutumisesta pakan ja pinnojen väliin.

----------


## TERU

On tuossa M 772 vaihtajassa puslat tallessa, toisen noista rissoista kuuluu vähän liikkua sivusuunnassa.
Samanlaisen GS häkkisenä asensin omaani ja on hyvin toimiva takavaihtaja.

----------


## Unkka.T.Kumiankka

> On tuossa M 772 vaihtajassa puslat tallessa, toisen noista rissoista kuuluu vähän liikkua sivusuunnassa.
> Samanlaisen GS häkkisenä asensin omaani ja on hyvin toimiva takavaihtaja.



Ylempi rissa liikkuu sivusuunnassa mutta tämä alempi on mulla niin väljä että liikkuu säteittäis-suunnassa toista milliä!

----------


## TERU

Nyt on jäänyt kasausvaiheesa pusla pois, pitääpä katsella löytyiskö laatikosta tuollaista, käyttämätöntä ei kuitenkaan.

PS. Ei ollut tallessa, mutta hommaa vararissat ja ota niistä, pian noita joutuu kuitenkin uusimaan, tuota holkkia voi kierrättää, jos ei muuta keinoa löydy.

----------


## Unkka.T.Kumiankka

> Nyt on jäänyt kasausvaiheesa pusla pois, pitääpä katsella löytyiskö laatikosta tuollaista, käyttämätöntä ei kuitenkaan.
> 
> PS. Ei ollut tallessa, mutta hommaa vararissat ja ota niistä, pian noita joutuu kuitenkin uusimaan, tuota holkkia voi kierrättää, jos ei muuta keinoa löydy.



Joo näin varmaan kannattaa tehdä. Joissain geneerisissä jälkiasennusrissoissa taitaa tulla useita erilaisia puslia mukana, sieltä varmaan löytyy sopivat.

----------


## TERU

> Joo näin varmaan kannattaa tehdä. Joissain geneerisissä jälkiasennusrissoissa taitaa tulla useita erilaisia puslia mukana, sieltä varmaan löytyy sopivat.



Taitaapi olla ettei käy muu kuin simpan rissoista ja vieläpä samaa mallia, ei ole varmaa tietoa kun en ole noita vertaillut. Pyörähuoltoliikkeest voisi saada purkuosan, nuohan eivät kulu liioin, teillä Turussa on ammattiliikkeitä...

----------


## Ohiampuja

Kyseessä uudet Sram Apex 1 hydrauliset jarrukahvat. Mikä on kahvojen normaali liikematka? Minusta ne painuvat aika lähelle tankoa...

----------


## TERU

Vanhoissa autoissa oli "pumppujarrut" kun oli ilmaa systeemissä, onkohan näissä fillarin nestejarruissa samoin?

----------


## Jasar

Automaattivaihteinen Jopo. Millä periaatteella tuo siis toimii? Älyääkö se itse vaihtaa vaihdetta jossain vaiheessa, vai mikä juttu tuossa on?

----------


## oppes

Tapojeni vastaisesti  :Leveä hymy:  kysyn nyt foorumin tietäjiltä neuvoa, ennen kuin alan isompaan hommaan. Haaste: Säädellessäni takavaihtajaa telineessä, huomasin että oikeanpuoleinen kampi osuu etuvaihtajan häkkiin kun ketju on isommalla rieskalla. Häkki on suorassa rattaan kanssa ja ohjeen mukaan 1 - 3mm rattaasta. Löysäsin vaijeria niin paljon, että häkki ei enää ota kampeen. Tulos: Ei vaihda enää kunnolla isommalle rieskalle  :Irvistys:  Toisaalta: Käyttämällä vaihdevivun "trimminaksun" saa häkin siirtymään pari milliä sisään ja kammen kosketuksen loppumaan. Mutta ei kait tuon kuulu noin olla. Trimminaksu on sitä "Ketjut ristissä"-tilannetta varten. Kävi mielessä, että auttaisiko vaihtajan/häkin pieni kääntö (vaihtaja pannalla kiinni rungossa) sisään? Kokeilemallahan tuo toki selviää, mutta josko kaikkea ei tarttis kantapään kautta  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## beehoo

Onko kenties 3x etuvaihtaja 2x systeemissä. Saa senkin kyllä toimimaan, mutta 3x vaihtajan häkki on leveämpi.
H ruuvillahan ton häkin liian ulos liikkumisen saa ainakin estettyä.

----------


## TERU

Säädä ensin etuvaihtajan alarajoitin niin ettei häkin sisempi aisa juuri satu ketjuun, kun ketju edessä pinimmällä rattaalla ja takana suurimmalla rattaalla, siis ketju lähimmillään runkoa. Nyt vaihdevaijerista vain löysät pois. Tässä hyvä lähtökohta, samalla tulee alarajoitin aktiivikäyttöön ja vaijerilla tarvii säätää vain isompaa ratasta. Ylärajoitin kohdilleen, vaihtajan suuntaus ja korkeus kohdilleen, niin pitäis toimia oikein. Joskus joutuu suuntaa kääntämäänkin kuten olet ajatellut.

----------


## anomuumi

> Kävi mielessä, että auttaisiko vaihtajan/häkin pieni kääntö (vaihtaja pannalla kiinni rungossa) sisään?



Tuota ehdottaisin, jouduin maasturissa kääntämään etuvaihtajaa vähän vinoon kun hankasi renkaaseen pienellä rattaalla. Ei ole aiheuttanut mitään ongelmia ainakaan vielä.

----------


## oppes

> Säädä ensin etuvaihtajan alarajoitin niin ettei häkin sisempi aisa juuri satu ketjuun, kun ketju edessä pinimmällä rattaalla ja takana suurimmalla rattaalla, siis ketju lähimmillään runkoa. Nyt vaihdevaijerista vain löysät pois. Tässä hyvä lähtökohta, samalla tulee alarajoitin aktiivikäyttöön ja vaijerilla tarvii säätää vain isompaa ratasta. Ylärajoitin kohdilleen, vaihtajan suuntaus ja korkeus kohdilleen, niin pitäis toimia oikein. Joskus joutuu suuntaa kääntämäänkin kuten olet ajatellut.



Tuo on tehty. Vaijeri irti ja häki haettu (ala)rajoilleen.  Nyt tosiaan ongelma on yläpäässä. 2 * 9 kyseessä.

----------


## TERU

Naksuttelitko kahvan pohjille ennenkuin kiinnitit vaijerin vaihtajaan?

Vaijerin säädöllä isolle rieskalle rupeaa nousemaan kuten kuuluisi, ylärajoitin sen verran väljälle, että kun kahvasta yrittää vielä kääntää, niin häkki hiukan liikahtaa ulos päin.

Etuvaihtaja on niin yksinkertainen, pyörän harmittomin, tarpeellinen ja toimivinkin lisäke, että sen toiminnan ymmärtää vain yksinertaisimmat.🤗

----------


## Trecu

Miten tää kampien kirisryt nyt menee? Ennen luulin että kammet kiristetään niin et kampienpäät ottaa kiinne välissä olevaan muovilevyyn. Mutta nyt kammessa lukee 12-14 Nm, ja väliin jää tilaa kahden muovilevyn verran tilaa?

----------


## jone1

Niinkuin kammessa lukee.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Se muovilevy ei liity kampien kiristämiseen mitenkään. Mutta kiristä ruuveja vuorotellen aina vähän kerrallaan.

----------


## LJL

On mielenkiintoisa kysymys, miksi se muoviläpyskä pitää ylipäänsä olla ja miks se tappi pitää iskeä siihen kampiakselissa olevaan aukkoon. Vaikuttaa turhalta hommalta, kun kammen muovikorkkilla kuitenkin keskitys kuntoon ja näin. Onko se joku insinöörivitsi

----------


## JackOja

Eikö se ole varmistussokka, ettei kampi pääse irtoamaan JOS pultit olisivat löstyneet ja JOS päätykorkki olis pudonnut. Amerikan lakimiehia varten tehty.

Nii ja varmistaahan se senkin, että polkimet ovat 180° kulmassa toisiinsa nähden. Helpompi polkea.

Musta taas on mielenkiintoista, että joku tosiaan on kiristänyt pultit niin saatanan kireälle kuin Trecu on aikaisemmin luullut olevan tarve.

----------


## LJL

> Nii ja varmistaahan se senkin, että polkimet ovat 180° kulmassa toisiinsa nähden. Helpompi polkea.



Totta på totta!!! Olette nero.

----------


## Munarello

Siis täh. Omia oppirahoja maksellessani onnistuin rys... siis pilaamaan vuosi sitten maantiepyörään hommaamani kampisarjan juuri sillä, että kammen kiinnitys ei pitänytkään ja kampi jäi viikko sitten kauden ekalla koepolkaisulla kirjaimellisesti kengän pohjaan... Hankin uuden kampisarjan, mutta ei siitä mitään tappia löytynyt? Kammet siis Shimanon 2x11 105. Poistin tällä kertaa "välipalat" ja sen myötä keskiön leveys pitäisi olla passeli. Muovikorkilla keskitys ja sitten kammen pultit vuorotellen tiukaten kiinni Karen neuvomalla tavalla.

Mistä pääsenkin taas näihin ketjunmittakysymyksiin. Jos siis takapakan vaihto neljä piikkiä isompaan vaatii korkeintaan yhden lenkkiparin pidennyksen, niin jos eturatas vaihtuu 50 -> 52 niin ei varmaan tarvitse välttämättä senkään vertaa?

----------


## Trecu

Pakko se on uskoa kun tuohon 14Nm tuli kiristettyä ja ajettua 40km lenkki ja kampi pysyi kiinne  :Hymy:

----------


## Ohiampuja

Noin pienille ruuveille sekin on tosi kova momentti. Itse olen vetänyt juuri ja juuri siihen 11 Nm lujuuteen.

----------


## oppes

> Naksuttelitko kahvan pohjille ennenkuin kiinnitit vaijerin vaihtajaan?
> 
> Vaijerin säädöllä isolle rieskalle rupeaa nousemaan kuten kuuluisi, ylärajoitin sen verran väljälle, että kun kahvasta yrittää vielä kääntää, niin häkki hiukan liikahtaa ulos päin.
> 
> Etuvaihtaja on niin yksinkertainen, pyörän harmittomin, tarpeellinen ja toimivinkin lisäke, että sen toiminnan ymmärtää vain yksinertaisimmat.珞



No täähän tässä jyrsiikin. Naksuttelin toki kahvan "löysälle" ja kiersin kuoren säätörummun kiinni. Irrotin myös vaijerin vaihtajasta. Hain alarajan niin, että häkki ei hinkkaa ketjuun (just eikä melkein). Sen jälkeen vaijeri kiinni/päällimmäiset löysät veks. Vaihtaa isolle rieskalle todella laiskasti mutta kun sille nousee, niin kampi kihnuttaa häkin ulkoreunaan. Jossain vaiheessa tuo tuon on alkanut. En alkuunsa tuota edes huomannut, kun on ajellessa radio/poppikone korvanapeissa. Kun tuota tallissa säätelin, niin huomasin ja samalla kiinnittyi huomio häkkiin tulleeseen hankausjälkeen.

Eli vaihtaa huonosti isolle, mutta kun vaihtaa, niin kampi jää kihnuttamaan kunnes trimmi-naksulla päästää häkkiä hieman sisempään. Ei jaksa tajuta.

----------


## oppes

> No täähän tässä jyrsiikin. Naksuttelin toki kahvan "löysälle" ja kiersin kuoren säätörummun kiinni. Irrotin myös vaijerin vaihtajasta. Hain alarajan niin, että häkki ei hinkkaa ketjuun (just eikä melkein). Sen jälkeen vaijeri kiinni/päällimmäiset löysät veks. Vaihtaa isolle rieskalle todella laiskasti mutta kun sille nousee, niin kampi kihnuttaa häkin ulkoreunaan. Jossain vaiheessa tuo tuon on alkanut. En alkuunsa tuota edes huomannut, kun on ajellessa radio/poppikone korvanapeissa. Kun tuota tallissa säätelin, niin huomasin ja samalla kiinnittyi huomio häkkiin tulleeseen hankausjälkeen.
> 
> Eli vaihtaa huonosti isolle, mutta kun vaihtaa, niin kampi jää kihnuttamaan kunnes trimmi-naksulla päästää häkkiä hieman sisempään. Ei jaksa tajuta.



Ja itselleni vastaten statuspäivitys: Otin siten vaihdevaijerin irti, löysäsin vaihtajan pannan ja käänsin häkkiä aavistuksen sisään. Alarajojen (edessä pieni ratas, takana isoin) uusi säätö, vaijerin kiinnitys ja LAAKISTA TOIMI. Ei tarvinnut edes vaijeria säätää.  Kampi ei enää osu häkkiin, ei äännä edes ketjut ristissä (pieni ratas edessä, Pienin takana / iso edessä, isoin takana) Pienen ihmisen ilo onnistua  :Leveä hymy:  No kuten TERU tuossa totesit: On se niin simppeli värkki, että ei siinä monimutkaista vikaa voi olla. Vaihtaja on vissiin kääntynyt aavistuksen ulos kun taannoin onnistuin saamaan ketjun solmuun häkin kanssa kun kesken tiukan mutkan polkaisin liian aikaisin taaksepäin ja eturattaan vaihto oli samalla vissiin vielä kesken. Joutui hetken virkkaamaan ketjua häkistä/solmusta...

----------


## TERU

Mukaa kuulla jos noista jappasuista oli uskoa vahvistavaa tukea, kun etuvaihtaja on noin kohdillaan, se myös pysyy säädössään ja nuo välinapsut ovat käytettävissä. Soittokello pyörässä vain tätä yksinkertaisempi!

----------


## Stagertoni

Tuli vaihdettua fillariin 1x10:nen, mutta näyttäisin hieman ahnehtineen ketjun kanssa. Miltä vaikuttaa teidän silmään? Vaihtaa ihan suht sulavasti isoimmalle rattaalle, mutta silloin ei ketju tahdo enää ottaa kunnolla kiinni vaihtajan ylempään rattaaseen. B-ruuvia säätämällä saa ketjun nappaamaan kiinni, tosin silloin vaihtaja venähtää eteenpäin vielä entisestään.


Kuvat löytyvät täältä: https://imgur.com/a/QuH5i8D


Pitäisiköhän vaan kipaista hakemaan uutta ketjua ja olla hieman maltillisempi?

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Jos on ylimääräinen pikaliitin niin laita kaksi linkkiä katkaistua pätkää tuohon.

----------


## Stagertoni

> Jos on ylimääräinen pikaliitin niin laita kaksi linkkiä katkaistua pätkää tuohon.



Ei ikävä kyllä löydy. Itseä kyllä sen verran vaivaa tuo vaihtajan kulma, että parempi taitaa olla hipsiä kauppaan ketjuostoksille.

----------


## TERU

Suosituksista huolimatta voi liittää palan jatkoksi, varovaisen huolellisesti hyvällä avaimella. Asettelu avaimeen niin ettei vioita sivulevä ja tarkasti tappi perille. Lopputarkastus ettei tappi ole rikkonut levyä ja sitten ajoon!

----------


## mahead

Jep, vaihdoin omaani aiemmin 46-piikkisen takarattaan ja ketjut samalla. Lyhensin uusia ketjuja aivan liikaa ja jouduin jopa kolmeen kertaan lisäämään uusia paloja (käyttämättömiä Shimanon tappeja onneksi löytyi kun käytän aina normaalisti pikaliittimiä). Vähän arvelutti että minkähänlainen ketjusta tuli, mutta on sillä nyt jotain 500-1000 km ajeltu, joista osa aikamoista suovääntöä sulamisvesien keskellä (edessä 26t, läskipyörä).

----------


## mahead

> Ei ikävä kyllä löydy. Itseä kyllä sen verran vaivaa tuo vaihtajan kulma, että parempi taitaa olla hipsiä kauppaan ketjuostoksille.



Jos hipsit ostoksille, ota uusista pikkupala irti ja kokeile liittää se vanhojen jatkoksi. Jos tuli hyvä, et menettänyt mitään ja sait varaketjun valmiiksi vaihtoa odottamaan.

----------


## TERU

Taisi olla ihan uudesta ketjusta kyse ja juuri siitä oli katkaistu hitusen liian pitkästi pois. Noilla olevilla ketjunosilla voi jatkaakin, edellytykset onnistumiselle on hyvät. Varaketju ei ole huono juttu sekään, nämähän ei happane.

----------


## Raikku

Haittaako pintaanaarmut Syntacen kuitustongassa(580/25.4)? Otin kulahtaneita Ritcheyn lock-kahvoja pois hybridin stongasta ja unohdin että niissä ne kuusiot molemmin puolin
niin tietysti sitten vedin/pyörittelin tiukasti niitä irti. Tekivät kivan siksak-naarmuun stongaan, toisaalta jossain hybridissä ei tule rasituksia joten varmaan ei-aivoitus?

----------


## TERU

Musta kynsilakka peittää naarmut ja antaa tunteen että korjattu on! Harmittomia pintanaarmuja, ei heikennä tankoa, näin täältä kauempaa arvelen.

----------


## Raikku

Katselin myös netistä ja tosiaan ihan pintanaarmut ei kai niin pahoja. Ja taidan laittaa kaapista sramin kahvat jossa pultti kiristää klamppia eikä pureudu suoraan
stongaan...

----------


## Stagertoni

Kiitoksia kaikille vastauksista! Kävin hakemassa kuitenkin uuden ketjun, ja se näyttää nyt tältä, aletaankohan olla jo melko lähellä optimaalista pituutta?

----------


## CamoN

> Katselin myös netistä ja tosiaan ihan pintanaarmut ei kai niin pahoja.



Rakenne on yksinkertaisesti kuvaten laminaatti. Eli ei se ainakaan räjähdä käsiin jos on hajoamassa. Sitten voi huolestua, jos tanko alkaa naksua kuorman kanssa tai jos siinä alkaa tuntua puolittaista jäykkyyseroa.

Hiilikuitutangolle varmaan se vaarallisin vaurio on halkeama tangon päässä, josta laminointi voi lähteä pikku hiljaa erkanemaan.

----------


## Shamrock

Tosi tyhmä kysymys... Tuli eteen eturattaan vaihto. Käykö esim. tämä https://www.suomenurheilupyora.fi/bb...cr-31-eturatas FSA:n kompaktikampiin. Molemmat 110 millisiä ja viidellä pultilla, mutta mutta kunhan varmistelen.

----------


## ZaWing

Tänään noissa mojovissa tuulissa heiteltiin miestä syvillä vanteilla ku räsynukkea orpokodissa. Etuvanne 62mm Reynolds Strike slg. Jos ei halua räsynukke oloa niin varmaan täytyy vaihtaa matalempaan profiiliin. Onko nuo Reynoldsin huonot sivutuulessa ja ei varmaan heittelylle mitään mahda? Ajonautinto kaukana ku saa suoli jäykkänä polkea odottaen seuraavaa puuskaa.

----------


## TERU

> Tosi tyhmä kysymys... Tuli eteen eturattaan vaihto. Käykö esim. tämä https://www.suomenurheilupyora.fi/bb...cr-31-eturatas FSA:n kompaktikampiin. Molemmat 110 millisiä ja viidellä pultilla, mutta mutta kunhan varmistelen.



Käyhä tuo, mutta saa kampiin ihan samanmerkkisenkin jos jaksaa maailmalta tilata,

https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...ainring-568288

----------


## CamoN

> Tänään noissa mojovissa tuulissa heiteltiin miestä syvillä vanteilla ku räsynukkea orpokodissa. Etuvanne 62mm Reynolds Strike slg. Jos ei halua räsynukke oloa niin varmaan täytyy vaihtaa matalempaan profiiliin. Onko nuo Reynoldsin huonot sivutuulessa ja ei varmaan heittelylle mitään mahda? Ajonautinto kaukana ku saa suoli jäykkänä polkea odottaen seuraavaa puuskaa.



Useat kiekkovalmistajien tutkimukset on tulleet tässä sivutuuliherkkyyskysymyksessä siihen lopputulokseen, että "hankalassa" kiekossa ilmavirtaus eroaa kehän jättöreunasta  (eli tuulen  alapuolelta) turbulenttisesti joka aiheuttaa nykimistä tai haukkaamista tai milloin mitäkin. Läpileikkaukseltaan U-muotoinen kehä on hyvä useilla ilmavirran kohtauskulmilla ja ainakin Zipp sekä Enve taitavat molemmat olla sitä mieltä, että pullistettu U on vielä parempi.

Jos puhe oli tästä kiekosta, tuo näyttää teoreettisesti aika keskiverrolta. Muistaakseni kapea V-muotoinen kehä on teoreettisissa "tosielämän tilanteissa" huonoin vaihtoehto.

Tällä viikolla on tullut ajettua vaihtelevissa tuuliolosuhteissa aika-ajopyörällä jossa edessä Zipp 808 ja maantiepyörällä jossa edessä FFWD F5R. Selvästi hankalinta oli maanantaina 808:n ja aika-ajopyörän kanssa pyörivässä vastatuulessa, mutta toisaalta pyörissä painopistekin on niin erilainen ettei voi oikein vetää johtopäätöksiä.

----------


## Raikku

Onko loppujen lopuksi väliä jos takana isoin ratas pienempi kuin vaihtajan "min large sprocket", kun shadow+:n kanssa taitaa väkisin tulla kun
hybridiin jonkun 11-32 tai 34 laittaa 1x juttuun(40 tai 42 medium vaihtajien suosituksena on).

----------


## CamoN

> Onko loppujen lopuksi väliä jos takana isoin ratas pienempi kuin vaihtajan "min large sprocket"...



Ei ole. Kuulostaa shimanomaiselta ylioptimoinnilta, jos nykyään ilmoitetaan takavaihtajan spekseissä pienin suositeltu isoin takaratas.

----------


## Shamrock

> Käyhä tuo, mutta saa kampiin ihan samanmerkkisenkin jos jaksaa maailmalta tilata,
> 
> https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...ainring-568288



Saisihan sitä, mutta kun tarve olisi saada se paikalleen mahdollisimman nopeasti. Mutta kiitos tiedosta.

----------


## wex4

Bianchi 2x10 etuvaihtaja ongelma tai oikeastaan vaijerin kiinnitys, alunperin siihenhän tulee osan matkaa vaijeri avonaisena, nyt edessä oleva vaijerinkuoren pidin ja säätö otti kipeetä, ei ilman hitsausta saa kuntoon.
Vaihtajassa on alaveto ja ajattelin jos vetäisi kuoren vaihtajalle asti, mutta siinä on ongelmani, mihin kiinnitän vaijerin, onko olemassa klamppikorvakkoa seat tubeen vaijerin kiinnitykseen tai minkä mallisen pantakiinnitteisen etuvaihtajan tuohon tilaisi? kuvissa näyttävät olevan ilman kuori korvakkoa.

----------


## TERU

Joo tarttee vaijerinkuorelle tuen johon kinkohtaa, en äkkiseltään löytänyt nettikaupasta, saattais löytyä helpoiten pyörähuoltoliikkeestä...SUP...

----------


## Pexxi

Sramin NX-takavaihtaja, kuinka pelittää 11-46 -pakalla? Virallisesti 42 olisi maksimi mutta ainakin osan mielestä pelittäisi myös 46:een asti. Kuis on?

----------


## Aakoo

> Bianchi 2x10 etuvaihtaja ongelma tai oikeastaan vaijerin kiinnitys, alunperin siihenhän tulee osan matkaa vaijeri avonaisena, nyt edessä oleva vaijerinkuoren pidin ja säätö otti kipeetä, ei ilman hitsausta saa kuntoon.
> Vaihtajassa on alaveto ja ajattelin jos vetäisi kuoren vaihtajalle asti, mutta siinä on ongelmani, mihin kiinnitän vaijerin, onko olemassa klamppikorvakkoa seat tubeen vaijerin kiinnitykseen tai minkä mallisen pantakiinnitteisen etuvaihtajan tuohon tilaisi? kuvissa näyttävät olevan ilman kuori korvakkoa.



Mä laitoin joskus krossariin sinne satulaputkeen vaihtajan alapuolella tuollaisen Problem Solversin Backstopin. Vaatii toki pyöreän runkoputken, ja rengastilan kanssa voi tehdä tiukkaa. Toimii kuitenkin hyvin.

----------


## Thp

Mikä noista internetin pinnalaskureista ois suhkot luotettava? Ainakin DT:n ja Prowheelbuildingin laskurit antavan vähän eri mittaa ja sit kun pitäis olla kuulemma millin sisään pinnat oikein.

Edit: Jos joku haluaa laskeskella niin halon etunavan C-L: 40 C-R 52 ja taka C-L: 40 C-R 35. Flange dia 58(kaikissa sama). Vanteeksi DT:n BR 710.

----------


## Aakoo

^Mä olen käyttänyt tuota: https://leonard.io/edd/. Aina on osunut kohdilleen, kun on pyöristänyt millin osat alaspäin.

----------


## wex4

> Mä laitoin joskus krossariin sinne satulaputkeen vaihtajan alapuolella tuollaisen Problem Solversin Backstopin. Vaatii toki pyöreän runkoputken, ja rengastilan kanssa voi tehdä tiukkaa. Toimii kuitenkin hyvin.



Kiitos. 
Juuri tuollasita tarkoitin, etsin vain bike24 sieltä en löytänyt tuollaista, uskoisin mahtuvan sinne väliin.

----------


## Seppo63

Onko ideoita miten Magura RT 6 TT takajarrun saisi keskitettyä? Nyt toinen puoli laahaa ja toinen on irti vanteen jarrupinnasta. Jarrukalibeerin etupinnassa kolme säätökohtaa, joista keskimmäinen jarrujen ilmausta varten mutta kahta reunimmaisesta ei ohjekirjakaan sano mitään. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## TERU

Noin hienosta systeemistä en mitään oikeata tiedä, mutta kun ei nuo muutkaan, niin yritän arvailla. Ei ole keskitysjuttu, vaan jousipalautteiset länget akselistaan vähän eritahtiin jumittaa, tippa ohutta öljyä molempiin ja käyttöä päälle. Onkohan ollenkaan tuollaista kyseessä?

----------


## SSGT-92

Tuolla ;https://forum.slowtwitch.com/forum/S...reak_P4946485/ pähkäilty
samaa asiaa.Kolmanneksi viimeisessä postauksessa oli ollut silloiselle kysyjälle apu.

----------


## Jami2003

Cyclossa on Sram Apex 11-32T takapakka ja 36/46T eturattaat. Nyt pitäis saada kevyempää pienempää, joko esim 11-36T takapakalla tai eturatas pienentämällä esim. 34T.

Todella rajallisia vaan vaihtoehdot ainakin Sramilla. Tollaista 11-36T takapakkaa ei löydy ollenkaan. Eturatas löytyisi juurikin 34T jos vaan saa varmistettua että se sopii paikalleen. Tosin tuollakin jää vielä hieman turhan tiukaksi pienimmät välitykset mutta riittää nyt tähän hätään.

Onko muita suosituksia ?

----------


## Aakoo

^ Onko kyseessä siis 10- vai 11-vaihteinen takapakka? Molempia pitäisi olla saatavilla 11-36 SRAM 1070 ja 1170. Toinen juttu taas on, toimiiko takavaihtajasi niiden kanssa...

----------


## CamoN

Jos takavaihtaja on perinteinen lyhythäkkinen Apex, se ei todennäköisesti riitä 11-36 -pakalle ja 36/46 tai 34/36 -eturattaille. Jos muokkaisi yhden eturattaan voimansiirroksi, käsittääkseni  lyhythäkkisen kiristysvara riittäisi. Mutta sillä keinoin haluttu välitysten lyhyen pään keventäminen on hankalaa, jos haluaa ylläpitää kohtalaisen pitkät isoimmat välitykset.

SRAM:n osasarjat on siitä ystävällisiä, että mielestäni kaikki maasto- ja maantietakavaihtajat käyvät ristiin minkä tahansa SRAM:n vaihdekahvan tai -vivun käskytettäväksi kunhan pykälämäärä täsmää. Takavaihtajat ei ole ilmaisia jos tähtää 10-vaihteisessa vaikka X9:ään ja 11-vaihteisessa Rivaliin tai GX:ään, mutta ne mahdollistaisivat maastopakkojen käytön täysimääräisesti.

----------


## Jami2003

Kiitti vinkeistä. Kymppivaihteinen apex kyseessä ja taitaa olla lyhythäkkinen. 

Toihan oli mielenkiintoinen tieto takavaihtajista. En välttämättä halua muodikkaaksi yhden rattaan systeemiksi mutta kyllä kevein välitys pitäisi saada vähintään 1:1, mielellään vaikka hieman kevyemmäksikin. Tuo orkkis välitys 32 takana ja 36 edessä on pirun raskas hiekkaisessa keskisuomalaisessa metsäautotie yms ylämäessä.

----------


## paaton

Mulla on aina talvella 34/44 edessä ja 11-32, sekä 12-30 pakat shimanon 10 vaihteisessa ja noilla kyllä nousee vaikka puuhun. Molemmat tuntuvat toimivan lyhythäkkisellä ultegran vaihtajalla ongelmitta.

----------


## Jami2003

Joo täytyy laittaa 34 eteen. Toinen syy on halu saada pienempää vaihdetta ja toinen on laajentaa vaihdealuetta. 36/46 eturattaat on mun cyclo touhuihin (maastopyöräreiteiltä maantielle) turhan lähellä toisiaan.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Pitäis saada canyonin läskiin vaihdettua polkimet funn tacticeista --> shimanon xt. Katselin eilen noita, niin on nyt pyörällä ympäri vuoden polkiessa jämähtänyt kiinni sen verran lujaa, että en pikaisella kokeilulla saanut kuin kuusiokolot vähän pyöreäksi ja noita funn tacticceja ei saa avattua normaalilla poljinavaimella vaan pelkästään kuusiokololla. Onko hyviä vinkkejä millä noita voisi vielä koittaa availla ? Auttaako kuumentaminen yhtään ? Jos ei muu auta, niin voi suositella myös uusia hyvän hintalaatusuhteen omaavia kampia dudeen  :Leveä hymy:  Polkimet pitää kuitenkin saada pois, koska nuo ovat tulleet tiensä päähän.

----------


## Iglumies

Jotakin irrotusöljyä väliin ja kuumennusta, sitten kunnollisella avaimella oikeaan suuntaan vääntämällä auki.
Seuraavalla kerralla rasvaa kierteisiin.

----------


## TERU

Usein kunnon täräys irroittaa juutuneen kierteen. Tue kampi ettei väänny ja tärrskäytä polkimen ulkopäähän "lekalla" ja yritä saada kuusiokoloavain uudelleen hyvin paikoilleen. Polkimen akseli on kovaa terästä, hyvällä melkoisen pitkällä avaimella voisi vielä aueta. Jos keskiö ja kammet ovat kunnossa, niitä kantsii suojella.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Seuraavalla kerralla rasvaa kierteisiin.



Rasvasin kyllä kierteet kun polkimet laitoin ja ei ole ikinä mitkään polkimet jämähtäneet noin pahasti kiinni, mutta kerta se on näköjään ensimmäinenkin.

----------


## oppes

Updatea vanhaan viestiin. Taannoin marisin ja kyselin onko SORA (9V) vaihdevalitsin yhteensopiva Ultegra-sarjan takavaitajan kanssa (spekseissä 9/10v). Kaikki järki sanoo, että toki on. Eli kun vaihdoin takavaihtajan (9v/SORA --> 9v/10v Ultegra) vaikeudet alkoivat  :Irvistys:  Vaikka kuinka sääti niin "arpoi" vaihtaessa ylös tai alas ja pahimmillaan jäi soutamaan rattaiden välillä. 

Nyt kun tuon kanssa on askarreltu, säädetty ~2000tkm (oikeasti osaavienkin toimesta), tarkistettu vaijerin toiminta, tarkistettu häkin suoruus etc... niin. Oikeasti tuo SORAn vaihteenvalitsin ei ole 100% yhteensopiva. SORA vaihtaa periaatteessa pienellä napsulla yhden rattaan ylös/pienemmälle. Pidemmällä painalluksella kaksi ratasta pienemmälle. Ultegra-takavaihtajan kanssa - No Way. Toimii hyvin kun malttaa painaa 1,8 naksua (eli ei sitä kahden rattaan/vaihteen) versiota. Jos painaa yhden naksun, niin ei vaihda tai vaihtaa minuutin viiveellä. Jos taas painaa "melkein" kaksi naksua/vaihdetta, niin vaihtaa/toimii hyvin. Jos taas painaa "kaksi naksua/vaihdetta, niin vaihtaa yhden rattaan ylös ja jää rallattamaan/arpomaan kun ei vaihda kahta kerrallaan.

Sekavaa mutta toimii kunhan muistaa, että tuo "Rapidfire"-ominaisuus (kaksi vaihdetta kerallaan) ei ole kaksi vaihdetta vaan 1,x. Kun maltilla käyttää tuota ja valitsee pienemmän rattaan (mutta varoo painamasta "tupla-vaihtoa") niin ihan hyvin toimii...

----------


## Kanuuna

Tänään oli samaa taistelua kuin Sotanorsulla. Polkimien vaihto. Piti olla kymmenen minuutin homma, vaan menikin pari tuntia ja kuusiokolo pyöreäksi. Kaksi avainta ja polkimen akseli saivat rutkasti osumaa. Olin irrottamut ja puhdistellut polkimet viimeksi parisen kuukautta sitten, enkä ollut muistanut laittaa voidetta. Nythän ne oli sitten ruosteessa kiinni jämähtäneenä. Toisen sain irti helposti parissa minuutissa, mutta toiseen tarvittiin kokeneempaa herraa. 
Ei ole itsellekään käynyt aiemmin näin. (Liian) kireälle en koskaan mielestäni laita polkimia, että ne olisi nopeat vaihtaa. Sillain sopivasti ihan muutamaan nyyttoniin.

----------


## cubemeister

Osaisiko kukaan neuvoa kun pyörästäni löytyy Shimano FH-RM66 takanapa johon pitäisi vaihtaa vapaaratas. Käykö esim. https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...re-lx-xt-31047 ?

----------


## Aakoo

> Osaisiko kukaan neuvoa kun pyörästäni löytyy Shimano FH-RM66 takanapa johon pitäisi vaihtaa vapaaratas. Käykö esim. https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...re-lx-xt-31047 ?



Tuolla kuvauksella ostaisin mielummin tuon: https://www.bikeshop.fi/Kasettirunko...pa/pY3TD98050/

----------


## seikkailijasetä

alkaa konstit loppumaan...

ongelmana se että polkimet lyö tyhjää lähes joka poljin kierroksella,ei tarvitse edes kovin raskaasti polkea.vastaavaa ongelmaa on joskus ollut tyyliin kerran pidemmän lenkin aikana,mutta nyt yhden ulkona vietetyn yön jälkeen tekee koko ajan.
3x8 vaihteisto.

1. ekana tuli mieleen vapaaratas ja vaihdoin sen uuteen kun sellainen oli valmiina ja samalla tietysti laakerien säädöt.
2. huomasin ketjuissa hieman vääntyneen ja jäykän lenkin niin uusin myös ne.samalla puhdistin kaikki rattaat ja vaihtajat.
3. takavaihtajan rajoitin säädöt on mielestäni kohdallaan,isoimmalla rattaalla samassa linjassa ja pienimmällä hieman ulompana.

edelleen sama vika,polkimet rosahtelee tyhjää,ilmeisesti ketju hyppii rattailla.

telineessä "poljettaessa" ja vaihteita vaihdellessa kun ketju on isoimmalla eturattaalla ja isoimmalla takarattaalla niin ketju tippuu välillä toiseksi isoimmalle takarattaalle.jos taas laitan edessä ja takana pienimmille niin ketju tippuu vaihtajan alarissalta.en ole koskaan noin ketju ristissä ajanut mutta ei se tuota tippumistakaan ennen ole tehnyt.

mistä tota vikaa nyt seuraavaksi etsisi?
vaijeri liian tiukalla tai löysällä?

sabotaasin mahdollisuuttakaan ei ole pois suljettu kun aina ennen ollut sisällä mutta nyt eka yö ulkoruokinnassa...

----------


## J-uge

^ Oliko rataspakka ja ketjut vaihdettu milloin viimeksi?

----------


## seikkailijasetä

> ^ Oliko rataspakka ja ketjut vaihdettu milloin viimeksi?



pyörällä ajettu noin 2tkm tässä muutaman vuoden sisällä,eli rattaat vielä alkuperäiset,pakka näyttää lähes uuden veroiselle.

eniten tässä ihmetyttää kun illalla toimi normaalisti mutta 10 tunnin seisonnan jälkeen tuo ongelma.

----------


## arctic biker

Vaihtajan kannattimen suoruus kannattaa tarkistaa.

----------


## TERU

> Vaihtajan kannattimen suoruus kannattaa tarkistaa.



Samoin häkin aisojen suoruus, nämä on ajomäärästä riippumattomia ongelmanaiheuttajia.

----------


## J-uge

Tapahtuuko kaikilla välityksillä vai vain joillakin? Kokeilisin myös vaihtaa niitä ketjuja ja rattaita, 3x8:lle löytyy hyvinkin edullisesti. Kokemuksen mukaan temppuilu voi alkaa hyvinkin yhtäkkisesti kun on alkaakseen.

----------


## mahead

Alumiininen 26t ovaali absolute Black ei kestänyt läskipyörässä kuin reilut 3000 km. Ratas siis kului loppuun, ketjujen vaihdon yhteydessä kävi ilmi. Vaihdoin tilalle hyllystä vanhan 24t-alumiinirattaan, mutta sillä on kilometrejä jo valmiiksi tuhatkunta takanaan joten epäilen ettei sekään kauhean kauaa tästä eteenpäin kestä. Tuli mieleen että kestävyyden nimissä voisin laittaa teräksisen rattaan tilalle; sadan gramman tappion kanssa pystyn elämään kun tuskinpa tuossa kokoluokassa painoeroa juuri enempää on.

Tietääkö kukaan löytyykö tämmöisillä spekseillä mistään ratasta: mieluiten ovaali, 24t-26t, valmistettu ruostumattomasta teräksestä, Race Face Cinch-kiinnityksellä (ei boost), narrow wide hammastus ja hintaa ei mieluusti juuri 50 euroa enempää. Ulkomailta tilailu ei ole ongelma.

Tämmöisiä löysin, mutta ei nämä ihan ole sitä mitä haen: http://www.jensonusa.com/Race-Face-C...teel-Chainring (liian iso), http://www.foxcomp.fi/surly-mr-whirl...-24t-chainring (väärä kiinnitys). Joku ukrainalainen Ka-Engineer myy titaanista muuten kaikki toiveet täyttävää ratasta, mutta se ei ihan mahdu budjettiin: http://kaeng.pro/spiderless-oval-tit...finish-exposed .  :Hymy:

----------


## Iglumies

Kauanko eturattaan sitten pitäisi kestää? 3tonttua on kumminkin jo tuonkokoiselle rattaalle ihan kelpo suoritus.

----------


## mahead

> Kauanko eturattaan sitten pitäisi kestää? 3tonttua on kumminkin jo tuonkokoiselle rattaalle ihan kelpo suoritus.



Niin kauan kuin mahdollista. Vaikka värkkääminen kivaa onkin, niin silti minimoisin vaihdot, etenkin kun tää tuli ilmi samaan aikaan kun tein keskiörempan ja ihmettelin miksi sen jälkeenkin rutisee.

Kulahdus yllätti myös kun en mistään pyörästä eturatasta ole koskaan ajanut loppuun, mutta eipä alurattaita ole tainnut pyörissäni ollakaan (en tosin ole cyclostani ihan varma).

----------


## STN

Onko olemassa ns. kiinteää vaparatasmekanismia? Mulla on tossa halpa hypridipyörä ja en ole siitä saanut vapaaratasta irti. Oon kyllä katsonut YouTubesta lukuisia videoita jossa esitellään miten vaihdetaan vapaaratas ja sieltäkin läytänyt monia erilaisia kiinnitystapoja, muta mikään ei toimi tuossa. Itselle on tullut mieleen että hintaa on painettu alas siten että tehty systeemi jota ei pysty purkamaan.

----------


## seikkailijasetä

> Vaihtajan kannattimen suoruus kannattaa tarkistaa.



paikallaan ollessa näyttää ihan suoralle.





> Samoin häkin aisojen suoruus, nämä on ajomäärästä riippumattomia ongelmanaiheuttajia.



vaihtajan häkki näyttää myös suoralle itse vaihtajaan nähden,mutta koko vaihtaja on mielestäni hieman vinossa pakkaan nähden.vaihtajassa on vähän väljää siellä täällä ja kädellä sen saa käännettyä suoraan,mutta "normaalisti" jäkittää mielestäni hieman vinossa.
olisiko tässä käynyt niin että se vanhan ketjun vääntynyt ja jumittava lenkki on jossain vaiheessa takertunut vaihtajaan ja vääntänyt vaihtajan sohloksi.

pahiten ketju pomppii 4 pienimmällä rattaalla mutta ei ne isoimmatkaan ongelmattomia ole.telineessä kun säätelin niin kaikki toimii hienosti mutta ajamaan kun yrittää lähteä niin viimeistään toisella polkasulla rusahtaa kun ketju nousee rattaan päälle ja pomppaa.se ei yritä mennä eri rattaalle,nousee vain siinä omallaan.

noin 30€ saisi nettikaupoista uuden pakan ja uuden samanlaisen vaihtajan,mutta saanko sitä toimimaan niilläkään.






> Onko olemassa ns. kiinteää vaparatasmekanismia? Mulla on tossa halpa hypridipyörä ja en ole siitä saanut vapaaratasta irti. Oon kyllä katsonut YouTubesta lukuisia videoita jossa esitellään miten vaihdetaan vapaaratas ja sieltäkin läytänyt monia erilaisia kiinnitystapoja, muta mikään ei toimi tuossa. Itselle on tullut mieleen että hintaa on painettu alas siten että tehty systeemi jota ei pysty purkamaan.



oletko kokeillut isoa kuusiokolo avainta jarrulevyn puolelta napaan työnnettynä?
tällä konstilla irtosi meridasta,taisi olla 12mm kuusiokolo avain.

----------


## STN

> oletko kokeillut isoa kuusiokolo avainta jarrulevyn puolelta napaan työnnettynä?
> tällä konstilla irtosi meridasta,taisi olla 12mm kuusiokolo avain.



Olen kokeillut ja varmuuden vuoksi molemmista päistä. Kaikki gcn:n, cycling weaklyt jne. ohjeet on käyty, ei löydy irrotusmekanismia.

----------


## Smuli

Osaisiko joku täällä antaa vinkin mistä mahtaa kiikastaa konan vaihteiden kanssa.

Pyöränä kona Dew Plus ja ongelmallinen etuvaihtaja mallia shimano altus. Eilen lenkillä ajoin siis suojatien yli ja kelville palatessa pieni reunus kanttikivessä. Samaisia oli reitillä paljon eikä mitään ongelmaa. täräyksestä etuvaihtaja sai hepulin ja kun yritin alkaa polkemaan niin ketjut tarttuivat vaihtajaan ja vaihtaja vinoon. Samanlainen kävi viime kesänä ja jouduin tekemään kenttäsäädön vaihtajalle, että pääsi kotiin polkemaan. Vein pyörän huoltoliikkeelle jotta saisi selville olisiko vaihtajassa jokin vika, eivät kuitenkaan löytäneet mitään. säätivät kaiken kuntoon ja pyörä toimi ongelmitta loppukesän. 

Kotipihaan  kun pääsin eilen niin totesin että etuvaihtajan vaijeri on huomattavan löysällä runkoputken alla, on kuitenkin molemmissa päissä kiinni ja mitään poikkeavaa ei näkynyt. Mikä tämän mahtaa aiheuttaa?

----------


## hece

> Kotipihaan  kun pääsin eilen niin totesin että etuvaihtajan vaijeri on huomattavan löysällä runkoputken alla, on kuitenkin molemmissa päissä kiinni ja mitään poikkeavaa ei näkynyt. Mikä tämän mahtaa aiheuttaa?



Joissain etuvaihtajissa vaijeri kiertää lenkin vaihtajan päässä. Olisiko siitä kyse, olisi vaijeri päässyt hyppäämään pois? Esim näin:

----------


## Iglumies

Kiinnityspanta löysällä ja pompannut ylöspäin.

----------


## SSGT-92

> Sramin NX-takavaihtaja, kuinka pelittää 11-46 -pakalla? Virallisesti 42 olisi maksimi mutta ainakin osan mielestä pelittäisi myös 46:een asti. Kuis on?



Tämä askarruttanut itseänikin,ja nyt sain aikaiseksi netistä tuota haeskella.Tuon mukaan ei ole estettä :https://www.brokenspokebikes.com/blo...imano-cassette
Tuo 46 kokeesta siellä loppupuolella.
 Eikun edullisia  - 46 pakkoja tai laajentajia ettimään . . .

----------


## Smuli

> Joissain etuvaihtajissa vaijeri kiertää lenkin vaihtajan päässä. Olisiko siitä kyse, olisi vaijeri päässyt hyppäämään pois? Esim näin:



Tuossa se tosiaan tekee tuollaisen lenkin mutta ainakaan omaan silmään ei näyttänyt siltä että vaijeri olisi luistanut paikaltaan. 

Pitänee kaivaa tuon vaihtajan ohjeet esiin ja katsella onko se jotenkin oudossa asennossa tms.

----------


## Kva66

Eilen huolsin takanavan: Shimano Ultegra 6800. Irtokuulat. Eilen mietin vain, voiko tuohon vaihtaa sellaiset kuulat, jotka "kehällä" kiinni toisissaan. Irtokuulien kanssa värkääminen on vähän rasittavaa. Helpottaisi ja nopeuttaisi huoltoa.

Toinen kysymys samaa aiheeseen liittyen: Onko jollain valmistajalla maantiepyörässä käytössä ns. umpinaiset laakeroinnit? Jos on, kokemuksia?

----------


## JackOja

> ...Eilen mietin vain, voiko tuohon vaihtaa sellaiset kuulat, jotka "kehällä" kiinni toisissaan....



Ei se "kehä" sinne mahdu.





> ...Onko jollain valmistajalla maantiepyörässä käytössä ns. umpinaiset laakeroinnit?



Umpinaiset? Sellaiset suojatut "teollisuuslaakerit"? Kaikilla muilla paitsi Shimanolla  :Leveä hymy: 
No jaa, oli vissiin jossain Fulcrumin halpiskiekoissakin.

----------


## Kva66

Näin epäilinkin

Juuri tuollaista teollisuuslaakeria tarkoitin. Maantievanteet, anna joku malli/valmistaja niin perehdyn asiaan.

----------


## JackOja

> ...Maantievanteet, anna joku malli/valmistaja niin perehdyn asiaan.



DTSwiss ja Mavic vaikkapa alkuun.

Noille kartio & kuulat -laakereillekin vankkumattomat kannattajansa. Eiköhän tässäkin kohta joku tule julistamaan niiden erinomaisuutta  :Hymy:

----------


## STN

> Eilen huolsin takanavan: Shimano Ultegra 6800. Irtokuulat. Eilen mietin vain, voiko tuohon vaihtaa sellaiset kuulat, jotka "kehällä" kiinni toisissaan. Irtokuulien kanssa värkääminen on vähän rasittavaa. Helpottaisi ja nopeuttaisi huoltoa.
> 
> Toinen kysymys samaa aiheeseen liittyen: Onko jollain valmistajalla maantiepyörässä käytössä ns. umpinaiset laakeroinnit? Jos on, kokemuksia?



Niitä kehiä saa laakerikaupasta ja hyvin varustelluista pyöräliikkeistäkin. Käsittääkseni silloin sinne laitetaan yksi kuula vähemmän.

----------


## arctic biker

> Eilen huolsin takanavan: Shimano Ultegra 6800. Irtokuulat. Eilen mietin vain, voiko tuohon vaihtaa sellaiset kuulat, jotka "kehällä" kiinni toisissaan. Irtokuulien kanssa värkääminen on vähän rasittavaa. Helpottaisi ja nopeuttaisi huoltoa.
> 
> Toinen kysymys samaa aiheeseen liittyen: Onko jollain valmistajalla maantiepyörässä käytössä ns. umpinaiset laakeroinnit? Jos on, kokemuksia?



Mun vajamaisessa arvomaailmassani nuo Ultegran navat ovat niitä parhaimpia. Toki moottoriturpa JacOja kertonee mikä niissä hänen mielestään on huonoa, tai oikeesti factaa pyydän.

----------


## Kva66

> Mun vajamaisessa arvomaailmassani nuo Ultegran navat ovat niitä parhaimpia. Toki moottoriturpa JacOja kertonee mikä niissä hänen mielestään on huonoa, tai oikeesti factaa pyydän.



Käytätkö irtokuulia? En näe, että ovat mitenkään huonot. Pohdin vain sitä, voisiko huolto olla helpompaa/nopeampaa toisella laakeroinilla. 

Mitä vaseliinia muuten käytät?

----------


## JackOja

> ... Toki moottoriturpa JacOja kertonee mikä niissä hänen mielestään on huonoa...



Ööö... Enhän minä ole sanonut niitä huonoiksi.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Vaihdoin maasturiin Thompsonin stemmin. Ja olipas siinä luvattoman huonot ruuvit. 

Kuusiokoloavaimen pallopään kun pistää ruuvin kantaan, niin se pyörii ihan hupia. Eli se prässätty kuusiomuoto on vain siinä kannan pinnassa eikä mene pohjalle asti. Mikä ihme kun kalliissakin osissa käytetään ihan paskoja ruuveja?

----------


## Iglumies

Kokemuksen perusteella Thomsonin ruuvit ei kyllä ihampaskoja ole, aivaimestasi en menis takuuseen.

----------


## TERU

> Mun vajamaisessa arvomaailmassani nuo Ultegran navat ovat niitä parhaimpia. Toki moottoriturpa JacOja kertonee mikä niissä hänen mielestään on huonoa, tai oikeesti factaa pyydän.



Myötäilen edellistä. Kuularenkaat voi jättää höyryveturikauden liukulaakereiden jälkeiseen fauber-kauteen ja pikkurillat, teollisuus-, kone-, urakuulalaakerit tulostimen, kopiokoneiden ja muiden sellaisten sisuksiin sisäsiistehin hommin. Shimano käyttää kuppi-kartio-kuulat laakerointia kaikissa navoissa halvimmista kalleimpiin. Tällainen kertakäyttökulttuurin vastainen huollettava laakerointi sopii pyörän tyyppiseen ulkotyöhön, kuormituksetkin ovat sille hyvin sopivat.

----------


## Zorbuli

Vaihde ja jarruvaijereiden vaihtotarve 5000km ajon jälkeen? Onko sitä vai ei. Suojakuoret on menossa vaihtoon mutta onko noilla kilometreillä tarpeen vaihtaa vaijeritkin. Kuorta pitää tilata, mietin vain otanko pelkät kuoret vai valmiit paketit. Sinänsä toiminnallisuudessa ei ole vikaa, kuoret uusiksi koska veikkaan että siellä suurin syy kankeahkoon jarrujen toimintaan. Samalla vaihtuu kuorien väri niin menee myös vaihdevaijerin kuoret uusiksi. Onko muuten tuo kuori samaa vaihde ja jarruvaijereissa. Kyseessä on Bianchi maantiepyörä.

----------


## duris

> Vaihde ja jarruvaijereiden vaihtotarve 5000km ajon jälkeen? Onko sitä vai ei. Suojakuoret on menossa vaihtoon mutta onko noilla kilometreillä tarpeen vaihtaa vaijeritkin. Kuorta pitää tilata, mietin vain otanko pelkät kuoret vai valmiit paketit. Sinänsä toiminnallisuudessa ei ole vikaa, kuoret uusiksi koska veikkaan että siellä suurin syy kankeahkoon jarrujen toimintaan. Samalla vaihtuu kuorien väri niin menee myös vaihdevaijerin kuoret uusiksi. Onko muuten tuo kuori samaa vaihde ja jarruvaijereissa. Kyseessä on Bianchi maantiepyörä.



Kannattaa tietenkin vaihtaa samalla vaivalla myös ne vaijerit, eihän nuo maksa mitään. Pienenee riski että katkeaa vaijeri kesken lenkin, kun vaihtaa ajoissa. Jarruvaijeri on paksumpi kuin vaihdevaijeri niin ei mahdu samaan kuoreen.

----------


## Kanuuna

> Vaihde ja jarruvaijereiden vaihtotarve 5000km ajon jälkeen? Onko sitä vai ei. Suojakuoret on menossa vaihtoon mutta onko noilla kilometreillä tarpeen vaihtaa vaijeritkin. Kuorta pitää tilata, mietin vain otanko pelkät kuoret vai valmiit paketit. Sinänsä toiminnallisuudessa ei ole vikaa, kuoret uusiksi koska veikkaan että siellä suurin syy kankeahkoon jarrujen toimintaan. Samalla vaihtuu kuorien väri niin menee myös vaihdevaijerin kuoret uusiksi. Onko muuten tuo kuori samaa vaihde ja jarruvaijereissa. Kyseessä on Bianchi maantiepyörä.



Muista myös, että Campalla ja Simpalla on eri halkaisijolla olevat vaijerit. 

Itse pistin hätäratkasuna Campan vaijerin Simpan kuoreen. Hyvin on pelittänyt, ainakin vielä. En tiedä lähteekö syömään kuorta sisältä päin. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## TERU

Vaijerit kuorineen vaihtoon kuten edelliset jo sanovatkin.

 Kuorissa on muutakin eroa kuin vahvuus, jarrukuoressa kierteinen metallilanka, vaihdekuoressa pitkittäiset langat, koska vaihtajien kuori ei saa olla ollenkaan joustava.

----------


## Zorbuli

Jep, pitää tilata valmiit shimanon setit. Niissä on sitten kaikki valmiina. Kiitos vinkeistä.

----------


## teeässä

Voiko olla mahdollista että keskiölaakeri on paskana noin 6500 km:n jälkeen. Shimano ultegra keskiö kyseessä. Ketjun puolella laakeri pyörii tasaisesti, toisella puolella tuntuu rutinaa. Aivan kuin olisi hiekkaa. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## LJL

> Voiko olla mahdollista että keskiölaakeri on paskana noin 6500 km:n jälkeen. Shimano ultegra keskiö kyseessä. Ketjun puolella laakeri pyörii tasaisesti, toisella puolella tuntuu rutinaa. Aivan kuin olisi hiekkaa.



Hyvinkin voi, varsinkin jos pressfit. Oma enkka pressfitillä taitaa olla 300km kohdalla alkanut nakse.. Syytän kuitenkin enemmän Canyonin passiivia runkoa siitä. Ulkoisen BSA-Dura-Acen keskiön ajoin viimeksi loppuun noin 3000km:ssä, aiempiin kokemuksiin nähden olin ihan tyytyväinen.

----------


## teeässä

Juu ei ole pressfit vaan ihan kierteillä.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mahead

> Voiko olla mahdollista että keskiölaakeri on paskana noin 6500 km:n jälkeen.



Mulla meni läskipyörästä jotain 4000 km jälkeen. Kierteillä myös.

----------


## teeässä

Halpojahan nuo keskiötovat. Eiku tilaukseen

----------


## Zorbuli

Onko jollakin kokemusta maantiepyörän jarrulänkien vaihdosta, muuttuuko jarrut kevyemmäksi käyttää kun vaihtaa ns. paremmat länget. Itsellä Bianchin reparto corse ensiasennus jarrulänget ja ajatuksena vaihtaa 105 tai ultegra jarrut, koska nuo on jäykät käyttää. Kahvat on kuitenkin ultegra. Mietinnässä vain että johtuuko kankeus längistä vai vaijerin reitistä miten kulkee varsinkin takajarrulle vai huonoista/kuluneista suojakuorista jotka jokatapauksessa menee nyt uusiksi. Samalla kun tilaan uudet vaijerit/kuoret niin tilaisin myös uudet jarrulänget jos jollakin oikeaa kokemusta että niillä on vaikutusta. Jo uutena huomasin että jarrut ei ole hirveän herkät kun kahvasta puristaa. Erilaisia pyöriä kun olen kaupoissa testaillut niin jarrut tuntuu erittäin kevyeltä käyttää eli kahvasta puristaminen käy ihan yhdellä sormella. Nyt siis vaatii ihan turhaa voimaa että jarrut pelaa kunnolla. Jossakin peruspyörissä on auttanut kun vaihtaa vaijerin reittiä miten kulkee takajarrulle mutta tuossa ei nyt ole oikein mahdollista vaihtaa reittiä.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Kokemuksen perusteella Thomsonin ruuvit ei kyllä ihampaskoja ole...



Käytössä olevat kuusiokoloavaimet on kyllä ihan "parasta" laatua ja teroitankin niitä aina tarpeen mukaan.  :Hymy: 

Mutta tarkoitin sitä avaimen päässä olevaa "pallopäätä". Ja se kun pyörii tyhjää siellä kannan pohjalla, niin silloin sitä 3mm kuusiomuotoa ei ole stanssattu sinne kannan pohjalle saakka. Mikä on siis yleensä tapana.

----------


## CamoN

> Onko jollakin kokemusta maantiepyörän jarrulänkien vaihdosta, muuttuuko jarrut kevyemmäksi käyttää kun vaihtaa ns. paremmat länget.



Yleistäen jarrukahvan jäykkyys johtuu vaijerivedosta. Jos pyörässä on monta vuotta huoltamatta ajetut jonkun tarvikevalmistajan jarrulänget, voi niilläkin olla osuutta asiaan.

Parhaaseen lopputulokseen pääsee vaihtamalla vaijerit ja kuoret sekä vanhojen länkien tilalle ne Ultegrat. Jos haluaa päästä mahdollisimman halvalla, ensimmäisenä se vaijeriremontti. Länget on helppo vaihtaa sitten jatkoksi jälkikäteen.

----------


## KotooTöihin

> Käytössä olevat kuusiokoloavaimet on kyllä ihan "parasta" laatua ja teroitankin niitä aina tarpeen mukaan. 
> 
> Mutta tarkoitin sitä avaimen päässä olevaa "pallopäätä". Ja se kun pyörii tyhjää siellä kannan pohjalla, niin silloin sitä 3mm kuusiomuotoa ei ole stanssattu sinne kannan pohjalle saakka. Mikä on siis yleensä tapana.



Avaimen "teroittaminen" lienee tällä kertaa syynä.

----------


## Zorbuli

> Yleistäen jarrukahvan jäykkyys johtuu vaijerivedosta. Jos pyörässä on monta vuotta huoltamatta ajetut jonkun tarvikevalmistajan jarrulänget, voi niilläkin olla osuutta asiaan.
> 
> Parhaaseen lopputulokseen pääsee vaihtamalla vaijerit ja kuoret sekä vanhojen länkien tilalle ne Ultegrat. Jos haluaa päästä mahdollisimman halvalla, ensimmäisenä se vaijeriremontti. Länget on helppo vaihtaa sitten jatkoksi jälkikäteen.



tässä on nyt hiukan monta rautaa tulessa, joten pitää miettiä kokonaisuutta. Vaijerit ja kuoret menee nyt uusiksi, mutta noita länkiä on BR8000-R ja sitten tuo BR6800. Ilmeisesti riippuu mitkä kahvat on käytössä. Mikäs sitten on tuo Direct Mount malli? Kahvat kun saattaa mennä uusiksi niin en osta tähän hätään mahdollisesti vääriä länkiä.

----------


## Takamisakari

Sram Guide takajarru uudella levyllä ja paloilla laahaa. Fillari ajamatta reilu 6kk. Ilm mäntiä pitäisi "herkistellä", onko muuta tehtävissä kuin painella mäntä sisään ja puristella kahvasta ulospäin? Ilmaushommat ei kiinnosta/onnaa ja ajamaan pitäisi päästä.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Avaimen "teroittaminen" lienee tällä kertaa syynä.



Tämä nyt ei ole mikään työkalujen kunnossapito-ketju, mutta vastaanpa silti.  :Hymy:  Kuusiokoloavaimen teroittaminen tarkoittaa sitä että avaimen päätä hiukan lyhennetään kun ne avaimen kulmat ovat käytössä hiukan kuluneet ja pyöristyneet. Että matalakantaisissakin ruuveissa saadaan hyvä pito siihen ruuvin kantaan. Kaikki hyvätkin työkalut tarvitsevat huolta ja huolenpitoa.   :Vink:

----------


## pyoraleksi

Ostin Saksasta uuden vivun takavaihtajaan. Mukana ei tullut pantaa, jolla sen saisi kiinni tankoon, vaan ainoastaan tuollainen sovitin. Millaisen osan tarvitsen, että saan tämän kiinni?

----------


## KotooTöihin

Mitenkäs tuon pallopään teroittaminen sitten käy.

----------


## STN

> Mitenkäs tuon pallopään teroittaminen sitten käy.



Laadukas työkalu pysyy hyvänä kymmenien vuosien käytön jälkeen. Jos työkalua "teroittaa" (lue pilaa) jotenkin se työkalu on entinen. Työkaluissa on pinnassa karkaisu, joka hiomalla hiotaan pois, jonka jälkeen siinä työkalun pinnalla on pehmeää terästä, ei karkaistua.

----------


## Juhis.T

Jossakin asennusohjeessa oli kielto käyttää pallopäätä.

----------


## polkuauto

taisi tulla vähän hutkittua ennen tukimista. Eli säädin hieman laahaavia levyjarruja ja menin jossain kohtaa painamaan jarrukahvaa kun rengas ei paikoillaan. Jarrupalojen välinen rako ehkä vähän liian kapea, vaikka jarrulevy mahtuukin paikoilleen. Jarrupaloja olen koittanut työntää erilleen sen verran kun pystyy, saako niitä jotenkin enemmän raolleen? Laahaamatonta kohtaa ei tunnu sitli löytyvän millään. Satulan säätömuttereita avaamalla olen löytänyt laahaamattoman kohdan käsipelillä, mutta mutterit on olleet sen verran löysällä että kiristäessä aina paluu lähtöpisteeseen. Olen myös koittanut kiristää mutterit jarrukahva pohjassa mutta ei parantunut.

----------


## oppes

> taisi tulla vähän hutkittua ennen tukimista. Eli säädin hieman laahaavia levyjarruja ja menin jossain kohtaa painamaan jarrukahvaa kun rengas ei paikoillaan. Jarrupalojen välinen rako ehkä vähän liian kapea, vaikka jarrulevy mahtuukin paikoilleen. Jarrupaloja olen koittanut työntää erilleen sen verran kun pystyy, saako niitä jotenkin enemmän raolleen? Laahaamatonta kohtaa ei tunnu sitli löytyvän millään. Satulan säätömuttereita avaamalla olen löytänyt laahaamattoman kohdan käsipelillä, mutta mutterit on olleet sen verran löysällä että kiristäessä aina paluu lähtöpisteeseen. Olen myös koittanut kiristää mutterit jarrukahva pohjassa mutta ei parantunut.



Hydrauli vaiko vaijeri. Onkos tuossa joku automaaginen säätömekanismi?

----------


## polkuauto

> Hydrauli vaiko vaijeri. Onkos tuossa joku automaaginen säätömekanismi?



Hydrauliset Shimano BR-M315. En ole tietoinen että olisi automaattinen säätö

----------


## oem

Löysäisin jarrusatulan pultit niin että satula liikkuu helposti.
Sitten pyörä kiinni oikeaan kohtaan ja kireyteen.
Kova jarrutus kahvasta paikallaan.
Jarrusatulan pultit kiinni jarrukahva "pohjassa".

ja kovaa ajoa.

----------


## hphuhtin

Jos mäntiä ei saa työnnettyä kokonaan pohjaan, voi koittaa avata yläpään ruuvin ja työntää sitten. Itsellä piti tehdä niin kun laahasi eikä mennyt millään voimalla enää syvemmälle männät. Sitten jarrujen kiinnitys löysänä sai hankaamattomaksi, mutta ihan vähän hinkkaa välillä esim. kaarteessa kun pistin kiinni. Ehkä vielä tuunaamalla saisi sen 0,1mm siirrettyä minkä vaatisi, mutta sen verran nuo nyt kääntyy hinkkaamaan kaarteessakin.

----------


## SamiMerilohi

Täällä samat jarrut ja sama ongelma. Tuo kahvan avaus, mäntien erilleen työntäminen ja ylimääräisen jarrunesteen poistokin on jo tehty, mutta ei tuntunut auttavan. Laahaamatonta kohtaa ei löydy. Mikä olisi seuraava steppi?

----------


## Kanuuna

Itsellä oli SLX:ssä vähän samaa onkelmaa. Joku takajarrussa ”kilkatti” joka kierroksella samassa kohtaa. Palat olin työntänyt mahd kauas toisistaan, vaan kilkatuspas jatkui. Lopulta kilkatus häipyi, kun siirsin jarrusatulaa mahdollisimman eteen, eli liukukiinnityksen turvin mahd ulos levystä. Eli maalaisjärjellä ajateltuna levy otti johonkin kohtaan satulassa kiinni ylä-/ulkoreunastaan, ei paloista. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## SamiMerilohi

> Itsellä oli SLX:ssä vähän samaa onkelmaa. Joku takajarrussa ”kilkatti” joka kierroksella samassa kohtaa. Palat olin työntänyt mahd kauas toisistaan, vaan kilkatuspas jatkui. Lopulta kilkatus häipyi, kun siirsin jarrusatulaa mahdollisimman eteen, eli liukukiinnityksen turvin mahd ulos levystä. Eli maalaisjärjellä ajateltuna levy otti johonkin kohtaan satulassa kiinni ylä-/ulkoreunastaan, ei paloista.



Eipä tullut mieleenkään, ja innostuin jo kun huoltotelineessä sain tällä ratkaisulla laahaamisen pois. Testilenkillä se kuitenkin palasi heti. Täytyy jatkaa harjoituksia ja testata vaikka ohutta prikkaa jarrusatulan alle.

----------


## JackOja

Kestääkö GXP-keskiöt keraamisilla laakereilla käyttöä 3-4 kertaa tavallisia kauemmin/pidempään?

----------


## arctic biker

http://road.cc/content/feature/17564...-pros-and-cons .I

Itsellä on FSA:n keraaminen laakeri  BSAmuhvissa, toki herkästi pyörii! Kestävyydestä paha sanoa mitään kun toista kesää maantiepyörässä on. Enpä usko keraamista ostavani kun tuosta aika jättää, sain halvalla kampien mukana.

----------


## SSGT-92

> Kestääkö GXP-keskiöt keraamisilla laakereilla käyttöä 3-4 kertaa tavallisia kauemmin/pidempään?



tavallinenkin versio kestää ihan hyvin,kun niiden voitelusta pitää huolen,ei tarvi kun kammet silloin tällöin irroittaa.
Ainekin ennen muinoin noiden mukana oli ihan huolto-ohjeet tuota varten.
https://sram-cdn-pull-zone-gsdesign....nual-rev-a.pdf Sivu 25 ohjeistaa voitelun saloihin.

----------


## CamoN

> Kestääkö GXP-keskiöt keraamisilla laakereilla käyttöä 3-4 kertaa tavallisia kauemmin/pidempään?



Yhden keraamisen GXP-keskiön vaihtokuntoon ajeneena uskallan väittää että ovat juuri ja juuri hintansa väärtit, käyttöikä on suunnilleen kolminkertainen perusversioon verrattuna. Toki sekin on mahdollisesti että joissain tapauksissa pilaantuvat nopeammin.

----------


## Weston

Tarvitseeko takavaihtajaa yleensä säätää kiekon vaihdon yhteydessä? Harkinnassa olisi toiset kiekot sadekelille ja toiset kuivalle.

----------


## JackOja

> Tarvitseeko takavaihtajaa yleensä säätää kiekon vaihdon yhteydessä?



Joskus tarvii - yleensä ei. Jarrusatulaa joutuu todennäköisemmin jos levyjarrut kyseessä. Muttei sitäkään läheskään aina.

----------


## kauris

> tavallinenkin versio kestää ihan hyvin,kun niiden voitelusta pitää huolen,ei tarvi kun kammet silloin tällöin irroittaa.
> Ainekin ennen muinoin noiden mukana oli ihan huolto-ohjeet tuota varten.
> https://sram-cdn-pull-zone-gsdesign....nual-rev-a.pdf Sivu 25 ohjeistaa voitelun saloihin.



Melko viitseliäs saa olla, jos ohjeen mukaisesti irroittaa kammet ja voitelee laakerit jokaisen sateella ajetun lenkin jälkeen. Kuivalla sai ajaa sentään sata tuntia mutta muutamat rasvaukset vuodessa sekin edellyttäisi

----------


## seikkailijasetä

oma ketjujen pomppiminenhan loppui kun laitoin uusien ketjujen kaveriksi uuden shimanon takapakan sen "ei kovin kuluneelta" näyttävän sunracen tilalle.jotenkin tuntuu että shimanon ketju nousee paremmin noille shimanon rattaille kuin uutena kmc ketju sunracen rattaille.
mikään ihmehän ei ollut että ne vanhat ketjut hyppi vanhoilla rattailla kun olivat venyneet yli yhden niitti välin ja yksi lenkki jumitti,mutta oudon yht´äkkiä vaiva alkoi yön seisonnan aikana.

jatkokysymys:
tilailin samalla uuden vaihdevaijerin varalle,enkä tilatessa sen enempää ajatellut vaan koriin tarttui maantie käyttöön tarkoitetut shimanon vaijerit.onko noissa jotain eroa maasto/hybridin vaijereihin?
se kahvan päähän menevä tina löntti näytti oudon pienelle.on niin kauan kun viimeksi vaihdevaijeria irrotellut kahvan päästä ettei hajuakaan miltä sen pitäis näyttää  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## CamoN

Jos on Shimanolle tarkoitettu vaijeri, ei ole eroa. Valmiissa maasto- ja maantievaijerisetissä vaijerit saattaa olla oletuksena hieman eri mittaisia, mutta pitäisi kuitenkin käydä ristiin ihan hyvin. Vaijerit ja vaijerikuoret sisältävässä setissä siinä maastoon tarkoitetussa saattaa olla enemmän kuoren pehmusteita ja kiinnikkeitä ym. tilpehöörejä, maantieversiossa on todennäköisesti enemmän päätyholkkeja ja vastaavaa.

----------


## hsr

Pojan hybridiin pitäisi uusia takapakka, 9 lehtinen Simano 11-32T. Noita on aika eri hintaisia, esim. CS-HG30 näyttää maksavan Motonetissa 29,90 ja kalliimpi CS-HG80 SUP:ssa tarjouksessa 49,00, netistä saanee vielä halvemmalla. Onko noissa kestävyydessä niin paljon eroa että kannattaisi ostaa esim. tuo HG80 tai jopa joku vielä kalliimpi?

----------


## Moska

Suurin ero taitaa olla painossa ja muotoilussa. Vaihteen vaihtuminen voi olla nopeampaa sen ansiosta. Mielestäni suurin vaikutus pakan kestoon on huolto ja ketjun vaihtaminen ajoissa, ennenkuin kulunut ketju ehtii muokata pakkaa. Tietenkin aktiivinen vaihteiden käyttäminen on hyväksi, pakan eri lehdet kuluvat tasaisemmin. Ketjun vahamaiset voiteluaineet helpottavat puhtaanapitoa, ja ketjutulkki auttaa ketjun kunnon seurannassa.

----------


## arctic biker

Sama vaihdevaijeri käy Shimanon maasto ja maantievehkeisiin. NykyCampan vaijereista en tiedä, joskus muinoin Shimanon vaijerin nipukkaa piti viilata.

----------


## seikkailijasetä

Hyvä tietää etten ostanu turhaan väärää vaijeria

----------


## Malamuutti

> Hyvinkin voi, varsinkin jos pressfit. Oma enkka pressfitillä taitaa olla 300km kohdalla alkanut nakse.. Syytän kuitenkin enemmän Canyonin passiivia runkoa siitä. Ulkoisen BSA-Dura-Acen keskiön ajoin viimeksi loppuun noin 3000km:ssä, aiempiin kokemuksiin nähden olin ihan tyytyväinen.



Oho, ilmeisesti oma ~5000 km R565-keskiöllä oli sitten ihan OK lukema. Aika lyhykäisillä matkoilla tuntuvat laakerit sanovan heippa.

----------


## RATE

> Oho, ilmeisesti oma ~5000 km R565-keskiöllä oli sitten ihan OK lukema. Aika lyhykäisillä matkoilla tuntuvat laakerit sanovan heippa.



Kylä nyt on jossain muussakin vikaa kun keskiölaakerissa omalla pressfit- ultegralla ajettu ainakin 12000km eikä mitään vikaa, ajettu etelän lämmössä ja sateessa. No koputan puuta ettei tänään ala naksuun. Maastopyörässä kylla Sramin ole saanut naksuun muutamassa tonnissa, siis Sram-laatu ei kyllä ole Shimanon vertainen.

----------


## sammug

Ketjut KMC X11-1. Toimiiko Shimanon 11S pikaliitin vai pitääkö olla KMC:n oma?

----------


## SSGT-92

Kyllä sen pitäisi käydä , ei se liitin syrji toisiakaan ketju merkkejä . Vaihdeluvusta ne sit taas välittää . . .

----------


## sammug

> Kyllä sen pitäisi käydä , ei se liitin syrji toisiakaan ketju merkkejä . Vaihdeluvusta ne sit taas välittää . . .



Joo aittelin kun ei nämä eri firmojen yhteensopivuudet ole aina itsestäänselvyys, noin niinkuin yleensäkkään.

Monessa paikassa lukee KMC:n kohdalla, että sopii shimanoon ja sramiin. Shimanon kohdalla tällaista luetteloa ole.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Kaveri vaihtoi vanhaan 9-vaihteiseen maantie Trekkiin uudet eturattaat ja nyt on ilmennyt outo vika. Isolta lehdeltä alas tiputtaessa ketju voi jäädä hassusti siihen välille. Eli se ei putoa alas asti. Tämä tapahtuu helposti jos takana ketjut on siellä pikku rattailla. Mutta jos takana ketjut on valmiiksi isoilla rattailla, niin kaikki pelaa OK.

Mikähän tuollaisen voi aiheuttaa, minulle outo ongelma? Pikkuratas on 9 Ultegra ja isompi Sora-sarjasta.

----------


## arctic biker

> Kaveri vaihtoi vanhaan 9-vaihteiseen maantie Trekkiin uudet eturattaat ja nyt on ilmennyt outo vika. Isolta lehdeltä alas tiputtaessa ketju voi jäädä hassusti siihen välille. Eli se ei putoa alas asti. Tämä tapahtuu helposti jos takana ketjut on siellä pikku rattailla. Mutta jos takana ketjut on valmiiksi isoilla rattailla, niin kaikki pelaa OK.
> 
> Mikähän tuollaisen voi aiheuttaa, minulle outo ongelma? Pikkuratas on 9 Ultegra ja isompi Sora-sarjasta.



Onhan ne kammenrattaat varmasti oikein päin? Ekana tulis mieleen että että uudempien välimatka toisistaan on isompi kuin entisillä?

----------


## CamoN

Vaihtuiko ketju samalla?

----------


## TERU

Etuvaihtajan alarajoitinta hitusen auki.

----------


## TurboKoo

Joskus saattaa tehdä noin mikäli yhdistelee ns listan ulkopuolelta rattaita esim 34-46 tai 36-50 koska nosto/pudotuskohdat eivät mene suunnitellusti ja näin ketju tippuu hampaan päälle.

----------


## TERU

Noinhan se on, vaijerikin voi olla hitusen kireällä.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Joskus saattaa tehdä noin mikäli yhdistelee ns listan ulkopuolelta rattaita...



Tämä oli minulle uusi tieto, luulin että se riittää kunhan vaan pulttijako täsmää.

----------


## arctic biker

Siinä isomman rattaan kyljessä voi lukea että 50/34, tämä tarkoittaa jotta isomman rattaan pinnit ja rampit on suunniteltu juuri 34 kokoiselle. Minun ymmärrys on että isolle vaihdettaessa homma menis oikein. Omissa kolmessa on insinöörien toisilleen siunatut rattaat, neljännessä ei. Rahtiruunan 34 on Shimanon ja 46 Fsa joka on tarkoitettu 36piikkiselle. Saattaa toimia tai sitten joskus heittää ketjun isommalle vaihtaessa yli.

Kun kaikissa on Shimanoa ja muissa pelaa niin asentajan erheet on poissuljettu.

----------


## WECLIMITS

Tähän väliin on sopiva tiedustella seuraavaa... Edessä Ultegran kammissa 36/46. Yläpää riittää minulle, alas hakisin mielellään 30, 32, tai 34 -piikkistä. Nyt kun 34/50 on tarjolla ja ilmeisesti tälläinen fyysillinen jako on toiminnaltaan tuettu, niin toimiiko noissa kammissa suoraan esim. 30/46 tai 32/48? Näitä käsittääkseni on tarjolla ei-Shimano kampisetteinä, lienee myös rattaina erikseen? Yläpäähän 50 -piikkinen olisi minulle tarpeeton.

----------


## arctic biker

> Tähän väliin on sopiva tiedustella seuraavaa... Edessä Ultegran kammissa 36/46. Yläpää riittää minulle, alas hakisin mielellään 30, 32, tai 34 -piikkistä. Nyt kun 34/50 on tarjolla ja ilmeisesti tälläinen fyysillinen jako on toiminnaltaan tuettu, niin toimiiko noissa kammissa suoraan esim. 30/46 tai 32/48? Näitä käsittääkseni on tarjolla ei-Shimano kampisetteinä, lienee myös rattaina erikseen? Yläpäähän 50 -piikkinen olisi minulle tarpeeton.



Ei toimi, 110bcd kammissa pienin (poisluettuna Praxis Works) mahdollinen ratas on 34t, jos laitat tuon niin saman sarjan Ultegran ratas kuin isonen. Voit huomata ettei ketju vaihdu yhtä hyvin kuin ennen tai sitten et.

----------


## TERU

Tällaista käytän tarvittaessa pienempänä ja ko. kampiin tämä on pienin mitä sopii, isompana onkin vähän mitä sattuu ja kun jos ei kisaväline, niin saa nuo toimimaan kiitettävästi sopivasti säädettynä.
https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...750-grey-26197

----------


## WECLIMITS

Eipä tuossa hirveästi köyhdy, 34 -piikkistä kokeilemaan mars! Kiitokset.

----------


## Jami2003

Onko mekaanisissa levyjarruissa eri välitys(veto) suhteita. Vaihdoin sorarouskuttimeen uudet 160mm levyt ja jarrut. Tuli jo paremmiksi verrattuna vanhaan 140 mm mutta molemmissa on tuntuma että vetopituus suhde saisi olla isompi. Eli samalla kahvan liikkeellä  jarrut liikkuisivat pitemmän matkaa.

----------


## SSGT-92

Tuollaisilla noita ongelmia on aikaisemminkin, jonkinlaisella menestyksellä ratkottu;https://problemsolversbike.com/produ..._agents_-_6416
 Käsittääkseni noista joillakin foorumilaisilla on kokemustakin.
Esim. vaikka tuolta ;https://www.bike24.com/p279885.html

----------


## Jami2003

Problem solvers nimi ainakin kuulostaa lupaavalta  eipä olisi pahan hintainen kokeilla.

----------


## Lukija5

Kuinka monta kierrosta pitäisi etu- ja takakiekon pyöriä kiinni ollessaan vähintään, jotta jarrujen laahausta ei katsota haitalliseksi? Hydr. levyjarrut.

----------


## Moska

> Kuinka monta kierrosta pitäisi etu- ja takakiekon pyöriä kiinni ollessaan vähintään, jotta jarrujen laahausta ei katsota haitalliseksi? Hydr. levyjarrut.



Eihän tuohon voi mitään vastausta sanoa, kun on erilaisia vapareita, laakereita, pyörittäjiä, eri painoisia renkaita, vanteita... Mielestäni jarrujen laahaus on aina haitallista.

----------


## STN

Missä luokassa pelaa Sramin GX-sarja? Ilmeisesti kuitenkin halvemmanpään osasarja. Jos vertaa Shimanoon, niin mikä sarja on suunnattu samoille käyttäjäkunnille tms?

----------


## Kanuuna

^ZEE? SLX?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## oppes

> Kuinka monta kierrosta pitäisi etu- ja takakiekon pyöriä kiinni ollessaan vähintään, jotta jarrujen laahausta ei katsota haitalliseksi? Hydr. levyjarrut.



Minulla kiekot pyörii sen verran herkästi, että hakee aina raskaimman kohdan (venttiili) alas. Toki toisessa pyörässä takakiekon vapaaratas on selkeästi "kitkaisempi" (mikä olisi oikea termi) että tuossa ei takakiekko hae venttiiliä alas. Niin - eihän niiden hydraulistenkaan levyjarrujen kuulu laahata yhtään - ehkä uusien palojen kanssa hetken.

----------


## CamoN

> Kuinka monta kierrosta pitäisi etu- ja takakiekon pyöriä kiinni ollessaan vähintään, jotta jarrujen laahausta ei katsota haitalliseksi? Hydr. levyjarrut.



Tietysti riippuu himpun verran myös kiekon alkuvauhdista, mutta sanoisin että jos kiekko pyörähtää vain 2-3 kierrosta kun sen ainoastaan pyöräyttää pyörimään kammilla tai sormin, jarru saattaa vastustaa jonkun mitattavissa olevan 10-20W (per kiekko). Se on maastossakin jo hieman haitallista.

Jos kuuluu kihnuttava ääni mutta kiekko pyörii jonkun epämääräisen 10-20 kierrosta, jarru ei käytännössä tuota tehohäviötä sen enempää kuin laakeritkaan. Se kuulostaa paljon rasittavammalta kuin itse asiassa on. Erityisesti maantiellä kaikki tuollaiset tehohäviöön viittaavat äänet ovat erityisen rasittavia, jos pyörä rullaa muuten kevyesti ja äänettömästi.

Asian "katsominen haitalliseksi" on itsessään kovin subjektiivinen lähtökohta, mutta mielipiteitähän tässä varmaan kysyttiin.

----------


## Raikku

Jos fillarissa on Shimanon pressfit keskiö(kai se bb92 tms) niin voiko runkoon silloin laittaa Sramin keskiötä jos vaikka haluaisi Eagleen tms 1x12 vaihtaa systeemin. En ole netistä selkeyttä löytänyt, tosin onhan shimpallakin 1x11 systeemit ettei sikäli.

----------


## JackOja

^http://www.foxcomp.fi/sram-bb92-pressfit-41

----------


## Moska

> Jos fillarissa on Shimanon pressfit keskiö(kai se bb92 tms) niin voiko runkoon silloin laittaa Sramin keskiötä jos vaikka haluaisi Eagleen tms 1x12 vaihtaa systeemin. En ole netistä selkeyttä löytänyt, tosin onhan shimpallakin 1x11 systeemit ettei sikäli.



Löytyyhän sramilta kanssa laakerit. Tai shimanon keskiöön adapteri?

----------


## Raikku

Kysyin koskan muistelin että joskus ollut puhetta siitä kuinka Sramin tms valmistajan kammet/laakerit tarvitsee omanlaisen muhvin runkoon.

Tosin eipä tuohon Sramiin oikein kannata kun vaatisi uuden kiekonkin jotta se niiden pakka sopisi. Shimpan 11 sopii nykyisiinkin jossa 10 nyt, jotan se sitten jos haluaa 2x.sta vaihtaa 1x:een.

----------


## JackOja

> Tosin eipä tuohon Sramiin oikein kannata kun vaatisi uuden kiekonkin jotta se niiden pakka sopisi...



Laita NX, se sopii. Tai Sunrace.

----------


## Huoleton

Kammet voi olla eri merkkiä kun vaihteet.
Jos kuitenkin haluaa vaihtaa kammet niin voi saada halvemmalla sellasia upgradekittejä joissa on kammet mukana kun että ostaisi kammet erikseen.
SRAM kammet taitaa olla nykyään DUB keskiöllä ja vanhemmat GXP tai BB30. Näistä DUB ja GXP menee tuohon runkoon laakerin vaihtamalla. Shimanon laakeriin ne ei mene.

----------


## Mtx

Olisi aika tehdä pientä huoltoa. Mietin millaisiin ongelmiin törmään jos haluan päivittää XT-osasarjan XT Di2 -osasarjaan?
Nykyisessä marketti-jättiläisessä vaijerit kulkevat vielä rungon ulkopuolella, tuoko tämä ongelmia? Kun eikös tuo Di2:n akku pitäisi saada jonkun putken sisään piiloon? Tarvitaanko joltain tietyltä osalta yhteensopivuutta tuon Di2 sarjan kanssa?

----------


## Lukija5

> Tietysti riippuu himpun verran myös kiekon alkuvauhdista, mutta sanoisin että jos kiekko pyörähtää vain 2-3 kierrosta kun sen ainoastaan pyöräyttää pyörimään kammilla tai sormin, jarru saattaa vastustaa jonkun mitattavissa olevan 10-20W (per kiekko). Se on maastossakin jo hieman haitallista.
> 
> Jos kuuluu kihnuttava ääni mutta kiekko pyörii jonkun epämääräisen 10-20 kierrosta, jarru ei käytännössä tuota tehohäviötä sen enempää kuin laakeritkaan. Se kuulostaa paljon rasittavammalta kuin itse asiassa on. Erityisesti maantiellä kaikki tuollaiset tehohäviöön viittaavat äänet ovat erityisen rasittavia, jos pyörä rullaa muuten kevyesti ja äänettömästi.
> 
> Asian "katsominen haitalliseksi" on itsessään kovin subjektiivinen lähtökohta, mutta mielipiteitähän tässä varmaan kysyttiin.



Etukiekko menee ton ~10 kierrosta just kun antaa kohtuullisesti vauhtia ja takakiekko ~5-6 kierrosta.

Pieni rahina kuuluu etukiekon jarrusta, että jonkin verran tehohäviötä. Takana vapaarattaan melu estää äänen kuulumisen.

Maasturi kun kyseessä ja ääni pieni jota ei ajossa huomaa niin en oo tuota sen enempää koittanut fiksata, kun tuntuu menevän vaan huonompaan suuntaan.

----------


## Raikku

Toimiiko 10spd Xt shadow+ vaihtaja 11spd setissä(shifteri/rattaat toki sitten)? Netistä jo katsoin ja niin kuin aina jengi eri mieltä. Toiset sanoo että vaihtajan geometria/linkut suunniteltu vaihdemäärän/ratasvälien mukaan ja siksi ei toimisi oikein.

----------


## arctic biker

> Tämä nyt ei ole mikään työkalujen kunnossapito-ketju, mutta vastaanpa silti.  Kuusiokoloavaimen teroittaminen tarkoittaa sitä että avaimen päätä hiukan lyhennetään kun ne avaimen kulmat ovat käytössä hiukan kuluneet ja pyöristyneet. Että matalakantaisissakin ruuveissa saadaan hyvä pito siihen ruuvin kantaan. Kaikki hyvätkin työkalut tarvitsevat huolta ja huolenpitoa.



Olen samaan syntiin syyllistynyt itsekin... Joskus 90luvulla pyöräretkellä Kemijokeen laskevaan Kuohunkijoen vartta etelään ajettaessa löytyi hylätty mettäkone, minä tietysti tutkimaan. Kaluja oli monenlaista mutta 8mm kuuskoloavain ,Gehawe W-Germanyn sosialisoin. Lyhensin ja muotoilin pään rälläkällä. Muutakin käyttöä nähnyt vuosien varrella , nää nykykammet tuota usein kaipaa ja uusimpia Praxsiksia asentaessani kattoin jotta ompa rupisen näköinen. Hain Fixukselta Boxo merkkisen puolen tuuman vääntiölle kun on passeli momenttiavainkin. Aika paljon enempi oli klappia Wehawessa! Siirtyi eläkkeelle.
Yleisin pyöräpultti on M5 kuuskolo, noista en niin huolissani ole, uusia saa tarpeen mukaan.

----------


## mahead

> Hain Fixukselta Boxo merkkisen puolen tuuman vääntiölle kun on passeli momenttiavainkin.



Motonetti joskus myi Bondhusin nivelvartisia kuuskulma-avaimia parilla kympillä poistomyyntinä. Onneksi tuli ostettua, ovat olleet mahdottoman käteviä fillarin kans. Muuten käytän Bondhusin tavallista L-avainsettiä. Hyviä avaimia.

https://m.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/774087...0-80-mm-5-osaa

https://m.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/774067...pitka-15-10-mm

Momenttiavaimen kaveriksi hankin tämän: https://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B001IL...=yo_pop_mb_pd# . Harvemmin käyttöä, mutta silloin kun tarvittee niin ei tuonkaan setin esillekaivaminen ole tympinyt. (Jottei menisi pelkäksi ylistämiseksi, niin joskus hairahduin ostamaan Lidlistä kuuskulma-T-avainsarjan; niiden laatu tuntui jo käsissä siltä että niitä ei ilolla tarpeen vaatiessa käytä, eikä ekan tiukemman väännön seurauksena katkennut avain hymyjä naamasta irrottanutkaan.)

----------


## MK16

Pieni kysymys jarruista. Kyseessä Sram Level Ult. Vaihdoin jarrupalat ja nyt palat liian lähellä toisiaan. Jarrulevyäkin oli hankala saada väliin koska palat niin tiukat. Pitääkö vääntää männät talttapääruuvarilla vaan kauemmaksi toisistaan vaan onkohan joku muu systeemi? Kiitokset vastauksesta😁

----------


## J-uge

^ Näinhän sitä usein joutuu hydraulisten levareiden kanssa toimimaan. Kannattaa käyttää joko vanhoja paloja tai jotain muuta siinä välissä jotta ei vaurioita uusia paloja tai mäntiä.

----------


## mahead

> Pieni kysymys jarruista. Kyseessä Sram Level Ult. Vaihdoin jarrupalat ja nyt palat liian lähellä toisiaan. Jarrulevyäkin oli hankala saada väliin koska palat niin tiukat. Pitääkö vääntää männät talttapääruuvarilla vaan kauemmaksi toisistaan vaan onkohan joku muu systeemi? Kiitokset vastauksesta



Omien sramin palojen kans on tullu kiila, joka painetaan paikalle silloin kun jarrupalat on irrotettuna. Kiila painaa männät etäälle toisistaan.

Jos tuommoosta ei löydy, ruuvarilla voi varovasti vääntää myös.

----------


## kalasatu

Tuossa on englanniksi miten ne jarrumännät saa kammettua erilleen.




Suositellaan mm. rengasrautaa (sinulta varmaan löytyy muovisia), talttapäistä ruuvaria tai ihan tuohon tehtyä varsinaista työkalua.

----------


## MK16

Hyvä, kiitokset asiallisista vastauksista.

----------


## oppes

Kuuluu sarjaan "vinkit" mutta kun ei viitti ehkä hyvinkin (muille) triviaalille aiheelle avata uutta ketjua niin seuraava vinkki: Tuli (viimein) mieleen valokuvata kaikkien pyörieni runkonumerot. Pyörä nurin ja kuvaa keskiön alta. Samalla tuli dokumentoitua talvi-/työmatka-29":n keskiön alta poikineet vaihdevaijerit. Sekä etu- että takavaihtajan vaijereista on useita säikeitä poikki ja "rullalla". Hämmästyttävää se, että Deore/SLX-tasoiset vaihteet toimivat kuin junan vessa - Tekis mieli sanoa, että jopa verrattuna 105- tai Ultegra-tasoisiin muihin fillareihini. Eli 7500km ympärivuotista ajoa riittää finalisoimaan vaihdevaijerit. Samaan kastiin kuuluu kun taannoin valitin, että vaihdettuani toisesta fillarista +7tkm ajetun SORA-takavaihtajan  Ultegraan, niin ei vaihteita meinannut saada säädettyä mitenkään järkevästi toimiviksi. Onneksi oikea ongelma ilmaisi itsensä parin kuukauden ihmetelyn jälkeen. Tangon "peukalovaihtaja" jyrähti jumiin ja lopetti toimintansa. No onneksi miljoonalaatikosta löytyi (hieman nolo) Altus-vaihtaja. Sen vaihdon jälkeen alkoi Ultegrakin toimia kuin se kuuluisa Sveitsiläinen kello. Eli kyllä nää ajamalla saa loppuun  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Marsusram

Onkos nuo uudet XT BR-M8020 nelimäntäiset jo joku testannut kotimaassa? 
Edellisten XT BR-M755 nelimäntäisten jälkeen kun on ollut vain kaksimäntäisiä XT kevennysjarruja, niin ehkä noista uusista olisi jo tuntumaltaan vanhan klassikon voittajaksi. (Saint ja Zee ovat vähän kalliimpia ja DH -järeitä. )

----------


## hece

> Onkos nuo uudet XT BR-M8020 nelimäntäiset jo joku testannut kotimaassa? 
> Edellisten XT BR-M755 nelimäntäisten jälkeen kun on ollut vain kaksimäntäisiä XT kevennysjarruja, niin ehkä noista uusista olisi jo tuntumaltaan vanhan klassikon voittajaksi. (Saint ja Zee ovat vähän kalliimpia ja DH -järeitä. )



Zeet samassa kaupassa melkein 80e vähemmän (vajaa 200e).

----------


## KotooTöihin

^^^ ne halvemman pään shimanot on vähän samaan tyyliin rakennettuja ku noi kalashnikovit. Pitää kestää olosuhteita, vaikka olis vähän laiskempikin huoltamaan. Acera on samaa sarjaa. Toimii ku junan vessa, tosin viime viikonlopun puskareissun jälkeen vähän on kuulunu rallatusta. Se on käyttäjän virhe ;D

----------


## KotooTöihin

Nyt rakentelen uutta maasturia ja siihen on tulossa xt vaihtaja. Kai se hajoo osiks ku sitä kattoo väärin  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## KotooTöihin

Nyt kun sain ton halvan ohjainlaakerin kotiin ja totesin ettei muovilla ainakaan ajeta ihan hirveen kovaa. Nyt ollaan budjetti edellä.  Tapered 42 /52 is. Tuota pyörää rakennetaan pitkään ja hartaasti, mut chris kingiä ja vastaavia ei tarvi tarjota. Eli kohtuuhintaista  mielellään aivan riittävän hyvää headsettiä haussa.

----------


## Vivve

Mikäs ero on 12x142mm akselilla ja X12 akselilla? Pitäis Hopen kiekot sovittaa pyörään jossa on nuo X12 akselit

----------


## CamoN

12x142mm -läpiakseleita on ainakin kolmea eri tyyppiä ja X12 on yksi niistä. Akseli on haarukkakohtainen mutta kiekkojen napa on akselistandardikohtainen. Eli 12x142mm-napa sopii 12x142mm-takahaarukkaan mutta jos runkoon haluaa uuden akselin, sen pitää olla oikeaa tyyppiä.

----------


## Vivve

Kiitoksia  :Hymy:  ei muutakuin adaptereita hankkimaan

----------


## Jaha

Takavaihtajan kanssa ongelmia. Pienimmältä rattaalta vaihto ylös päin toimii huonosti, kaikki muut vaihteet toimii ja tuo ongelmaratas toiseen suuntaan. Vaijerin kiristyksellä tuon saa toimimaan jotenkuten, mutta kun vaihto toimii niin alkaa ketju hangata heti vaihdonjälkeen seuraavaan rattaaseen. Olisiko tuohon rattaaseen voinut tulla joku vika kun sinne kiertyi joskus jo aiemmin lenkillä pajukkoa? Silmämääräisesti näyttäisi kuitenkin olevan ratas ok ja vaihtaja sekä korva suorassa jne. Olisiko muita korjaavia ehdotuksia? 

Osat: Shimano XT RD-M781, SLX CS-HG81-10 pakka, KMC x10-93 ketju.

Video ongelmasta: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1WTi...ew?usp=sharing
Takapakka  https://drive.google.com/file/d/1PhM...ew?usp=sharing

----------


## oppes

On noi Deore-/SLX-vaihteet vaan niin hienot/hyvin toimivat.   :Leveä hymy:  7500km ympäri vuoden ajetusta 29":stä alkoi vaihdevaijerit porsia keskiön alta. Uudet vaijerit paikalleen ja pihdeillä peruskireyteen. Kaikki toimi laakista  :Leveä hymy:  Yhden "naksun" vedin takavaihtajan rummusta kireämmälle ja se oli siinä... Verattuna maantievaihtajiin noi toimii NIIN hienosti ja varmasti.

----------


## mahead

> On noi Deore-/SLX-vaihteet vaan niin hienot/hyvin toimivat.   7500km ympäri vuoden ajetusta 29":stä alkoi vaihdevaijerit porsia keskiön alta. Uudet vaijerit paikalleen ja pihdeillä peruskireyteen. Kaikki toimi laakista  Yhden "naksun" vedin takavaihtajan rummusta kireämmälle ja se oli siinä... Verattuna maantievaihtajiin noi toimii NIIN hienosti ja varmasti.



Vähän vähemmillä kilometreillä samansuuntaisia kokemuksia. Maastopyörässä säädöt pysyy ja homma toimii (xt / slx), cyclossa ei ihan niin hyvin. Siinä tosin Sramin Rival -osasarja, mutta noin asiaa sen enempää pohtimatta olis olosuhteet huomioiden olettanut että toimivuus ja varmuus olisivat toisinpäin.

----------


## Mr_W

^^^ Katsoin juuri äsken hyvin havainnollisen Youtube-videon "Principles of Bike Shifting - Understanding And How to Adjust/Setup Rear Derailleurs + Shifters" (24 min.)

Ymmärsin itse ehkä etäisesti jotain noista säädöistä. Jos pitäisi veikata tällä hyvin huonolla asiantuntemuksella, niin arvaisin että L-stop-ruuvia voisi säätää. Miksi tämä sitten vaikuttaisi vain yhteen rattaaseen eikä useampaan... Jaa-a. Eli toivottavasti joku oikeasti asiaa tunteva voi auttaa. Tai video voisi auttaa. Mutta olen kiinnostunut ratkaisusta, tästä voi toivottavasti oppia jotain.

----------


## JackOja

> ... arvaisin että L-stop-ruuvia voisi säätää. Miksi tämä sitten vaikuttaisi vain yhteen rattaaseen eikä useampaan...



Eihän se tietenkään vaikuta kuin siellä toisessa päässä. Ja H toisessa. Ne ovat vain yksinkertaisia vaihtajan häkin liikkeen rajoittimia eivätkä osallistu vaihtotapahtumaan millään tavalla.

----------


## Mr_W

^ Kiitoksia, näinkin yksinkertaisen tuntuinen juttu voi olla vaikea ymmärtää, mutta ehkä nämä pikkuhiljaa avautuvat ja pääymmärrys kehittyy. Pitäisi olla omaa säätökokemusta ja teline, pelkkä videokaan ei oikein riitä. (Pahoittelen arvailua.)

----------


## Mr_W

Yksi korjausajatus tuohon takavaihtajaongelmaan löytyi videolta Fix Bike Rear Derailleur That Won't Shift Into Highest Gear/Small Cog. Tässä takavaihtaja pestiin ja liikuteltiin WD40-kylvyssä ja rasvattiin sen jälkeen ja alkoi vaihtamaan myös pienimmälle rattaalle. (Tosiaan aikaisemmassa arvauksessani meni vielä rajoitusruuvien nimet väärinpäin, tarkoituksena ei ollut sanoa L-stop vaan H-stop.)

----------


## CamoN

> Takavaihtajan kanssa ongelmia.



Luulin nähneeni kaiken, mutta tämä on jotain uutta. Havainnollisesta videosta huolimatta erittäin hämmentävä tilanne. Todella outoa, että ketju ei nouse tuolla ensimmäisellä pykälällä mutta muut toimii siististi. Ja edelleen oudommaksi menee, kun sama vaihdeväli toimii toiseen suuntaan hyvin.

En oikein usko tuohon pakan vikaantumiseen, koska se on kuitenkin vain möykky metallia. Jos silmämääräisesti ei näy vaurioita, ei sellaisia ole. Ainut mahdollinen vikakohde jonka keksin on joku ylärajoitinruuvin ja vaijerikireyden välinen asia, vaikka siinäkin kaiken logiikan mukaan pitäisi tapahtua toisinpäin (ensimmäinen naksu toimii mutta loput jää vajaaksi).

Kokeilisin nollata tilanteen:
1. Vaijeri irti ja rumpusäätimien kierto yhtä täyttä kierrosta vaille ”kiinni”.
2. Rajoitinruuvien säätäminen kun vaijeri irrotettu.
3. Vivun kokeileminen pitämällä sormin vaijerista kiinni ja naksuttelemalla vivusta pykälät läpi laidasta laitaan (vaikkei tässä vipua epäiltykään).
4. Vaijerin kiinnittäminen ja kireyden hienosäätäminen siten, että se ensimmäinen vaihdeväli nousee.
5. Kun ensimmäinen vaihdeväli toimii, loppujen pitäisi toimia automaattisesti oikein sen perusteella.

----------


## 0802905

Miten siirtyminen 26mm korkeista maantiekiekoista 56mm -, vaikuttaa ajo-ominaisuuksiin?  Kiinnostaa lähinnä nuo negatiiviset vaikutukset. Positiiviset ovat kutakuinkin markkinamiesten takia hallussa=)
Painoa kuskilla n.74kg

----------


## Kanuuna

> Miten siirtyminen 26mm korkeista maantiekiekoista 56mm -, vaikuttaa ajo-ominaisuuksiin?  Kiinnostaa lähinnä nuo negatiiviset vaikutukset. Positiiviset ovat kutakuinkin markkinamiesten takia hallussa=)
> Painoa kuskilla n.74kg



Mahdollisesti raskaammat kiihdyttää(riippuen tietysti, kuinka ankkurit aiemmat on) ja ottaa sivutuuleen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jaha

> Luulin nähneeni kaiken, mutta tämä on jotain uutta. Havainnollisesta videosta huolimatta erittäin hämmentävä tilanne. Todella outoa, että ketju ei nouse tuolla ensimmäisellä pykälällä mutta muut toimii siististi. Ja edelleen oudommaksi menee, kun sama vaihdeväli toimii toiseen suuntaan hyvin.
> 
> En oikein usko tuohon pakan vikaantumiseen, koska se on kuitenkin vain möykky metallia. Jos silmämääräisesti ei näy vaurioita, ei sellaisia ole. Ainut mahdollinen vikakohde jonka keksin on joku ylärajoitinruuvin ja vaijerikireyden välinen asia, vaikka siinäkin kaiken logiikan mukaan pitäisi tapahtua toisinpäin (ensimmäinen naksu toimii mutta loput jää vajaaksi).
> 
> Kokeilisin nollata tilanteen:
> 1. Vaijeri irti ja rumpusäätimien kierto yhtä täyttä kierrosta vaille ”kiinni”.
> 2. Rajoitinruuvien säätäminen kun vaijeri irrotettu.
> 3. Vivun kokeileminen pitämällä sormin vaijerista kiinni ja naksuttelemalla vivusta pykälät läpi laidasta laitaan (vaikkei tässä vipua epäiltykään).
> 4. Vaijerin kiinnittäminen ja kireyden hienosäätäminen siten, että se ensimmäinen vaihdeväli nousee.
> 5. Kun ensimmäinen vaihdeväli toimii, loppujen pitäisi toimia automaattisesti oikein sen perusteella.



On tätä kyllä hetki jo tullut täälä ihmeteltyä ja ilmeisesti vielä  jatkuu  :Hymy:   toki eilenkin ajettu 20km lenkki ja hienosti toimii muuten.  Koitettu on ainakin: erilaisilla säädöillä, pakka irroitettu ja "tarkistettu", uutta  ketjua koitettu ja vaihtajan rattaat tarkastettu. Tuo vaihtajan ylempi  ratas pääsee elämään sivuttain 1-2mm (laakeri kuitenkin on muuten ok),  mutta ei ole tietoa minkälainen pitäisi uutena olla.

 Kun tuota  ketju tuosta hieman auttaa, että saa vaihdon tehtyä niin ketju kuitenkin  kulkee oikealla kohtaa rattaalla. Jos tuosta videolta näkyvästä  säädöstä vaihtajan vaijeria kiristää (vaihdevivun päästä pikasäädöstä)  niin vaihto alkaa kohtalaisesti toimia, mutta tosiaa heti vaihdon  jälkeen ketju hankaa viereiseen rattaaseen (kaikilla vaihteilla,  suurimpia raittaita kohden menee huonommaksi). Noilla rajoitinruuveilla  en oikein näe olevan asiaan mitään vaikutusta ja ne kyllä on kohdalleen  säädetty. Vaihtajan "B säätö" tehty niin lähelle pakkaa kuin  mahdollista. Joku vanha pakka on vielä hyllyssä ja pitäisi vielä sillä  koittaa mitä tekee ,mutta siitä on tietysti aivan loppuunajettu juuri  nuo rattaat.

----------


## hphuhtin

Pikakysymyksiä: 

Voinen käyttää 3x9 etuvaihtajaa 7x takapakan kanssa (joo, ei ole ”tuettua”, mutta yleensä)?

Mitähän ihmeen eroa on Shimano FD-M4000-DS6 ja -DS3 malleilla. 

Jälkikasvun halvassa XXL-pyörässä kesti Acera pari vuotta näköjään. Nyt ei saa enää säädettyä kuin auttavasti kuntoon, liekö vääntynyt.

----------


## SSGT-92

Tuolla ;https://bike.shimano.com/en-EU/produ...rontDerailleur kun noita vertailee ,näkyisi ero olevan tuossa "chain stay angle :ssa".
-TS6 = 66 - 69 ja -TS3 = 63 - 66 astetta.

----------


## hphuhtin

Kiitos - en huomannut eroa kun mobiililla speksisivuja vuorotellen latailin. Mittaa nyt sitten tuollaista eroa rungosta jotenkin  :Hymy:

----------


## CamoN

> vaihto alkaa kohtalaisesti toimia, mutta tosiaa heti vaihdon  jälkeen ketju hankaa viereiseen rattaaseen (kaikilla vaihteilla,  suurimpia raittaita kohden menee huonommaksi).



Tuon pienen lisätiedon perusteella osoittaisin syyttävällä sormella vaihtajan korvaketta. Koska takavaihtajan nivelten liikeradat on varsinkin nykyvaihtajissa aika erikoisia, korvakkeen suoruutta voi olla hankala todentaa nornaalikäytön toimivuuden tai toimimattomuuden perusteella. Virheen lisääntyminen/kertaantuminen pakan laitaa kohden viittaisi vinoon korvakkeeseen. Vinous sattuu tässä tapauksessa vaan vaikuttamaan siihen normaalikäyttöön aika pistemäisesti. Usein vinolla korvakkeella vaihtajan saa säädettyä hyväksi suunnilleen yhdelle pakan kolmannekselle ja loput toimii, jos toimii.

----------


## arctic biker

CamoN kirjoittaa järkeviä. Mielenkiinnolla seurannut säiettä ja kun peilaan omaan historiaani joka ketjuvaihteisista alkaa 5 lehtisestä pakasta aina nykyiseen 11aikaan niin aivan ilman kärjistämättä kannattimen oikaisutyökalu on nykyään pakin pakollinen. Sikäli kun takavaihtajan säätötaidot on ees perustasolla eikä kerta ruuvauksella ala toimimaan niin kannattimen suoruuden tai kierouden tarkastus sitten seuraava toimenpide.

----------


## Jaha

Vaihtajankovake on ollut irti ennen tuota videoa ja sitä 1-2mm taivutin. Sellaista virallista työkalua ei tuohon ole, mutta korvakkeen oikaisin niin että korvakkeen suorapinta istuu tasaiselle pinnalle. Vaihteiden säädön jälkeen sama vika. Huonosti tuota nyt ehtinyt tutkimaankaan viimepäivinä.

----------


## oppes

> Vaihtajankovake on ollut irti ennen tuota videoa ja sitä 1-2mm taivutin. Sellaista virallista työkalua ei tuohon ole, mutta korvakkeen oikaisin niin että korvakkeen suorapinta istuu tasaiselle pinnalle. Vaihteiden säädön jälkeen sama vika. Huonosti tuota nyt ehtinyt tutkimaankaan viimepäivinä.



Korvakeen suoruushan tarkastetaan suhteessa pyörivään kehään. Siihen on oma työkalunsa, joka ruuvataan takavaihtajan tilalle (jolla siten voidaan taivutella korvaketta suoraksi). Itsellä kokemusta vastaavista oireista, jotka ovat aiheutuneet tuosta korvakkeen vääntymisestä mutta kuten tänä keväänä: vaihtajan (peukalo-mekanismi) loppuunkulumisesta. Ihmettelin aikani kun Ultegra-takavaihtaja toimi hyvin huonosti ja epämääräisesti. Korvakeen suoruuskin tarkastetiin mutta ratkaisua ei löytynyt. Lopulta tangon vaihtaja/mekanismi jumiutui täysin. Sen kun vaihdoin alkoi takavaihtajakin "yllättävästi" toimia. +7tkm riitti kuluttamaan mekanismin loppuun.

----------


## Zorbuli

Miksi kammet ei pyöri kevyesti kun niitä pyörättää ilman ketjua. Menee just yhden kierroksen kun semikovasti antaa vauhtia kädellä. Kuuluuko niiden edes pyöriä vapaasti useita kierroksia kun laittaa pyörimään? Mistä tuo ”tahmeus” voi johtua. Voiko keskiö olla liian tiukalla.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

http://www.cyclingweekly.com/reviews...enn-rev-35-tcc

Tuolla lukee että 27mm leveys aiheuttaa ongelmia joidenkin jarrujen kanssa. Mahtuukohan nuo toimimaan Ultgrean 6800 sarjan jarrujen kanssa ? Onko kokemuksia kyseisistä jarruista leveiden vanteiden kanssa ?

----------


## Jaha

Vaihdoin nyt kuitenkin vielä tuon vanhan kuluneen pakan ja vaihteet alkoi toimimaan. Vaihdoin takaisin tuon ongelmia aiheuttaneen, mutta laittoin pienimmän rattaan tuosta vanhasta ja vaihteet toimii (tästä video). 
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1T8B...w?usp=drivesdk

Ja pakan omalla rattaalla vielä koitin ja ei toimi.

----------


## Jaha

Tuossa ongelmallisessa pakassa (11T-36T) on tuo pienin ratas on tyyppiä BL ja tuon dokumentit mukaan http://si.shimano.com/pdfs/ev/EV-CS-HG81-10-3018B.pdf  minä ymmärtäisin että pitäisi olla BJ/BK. Tuolla edellisen viestin videolla oleva vanha ratas jolla toimii on tyyppiä BJ/BK. Olisiko vaan mennyt tehtaalla pakettiin väärällä rattaalla tuo pakka. En vieläkään usko, että omissa säätö/mittaustaidoissa vika  :Hymy:  Erikoista että tuo on kyllä jonkun aikaa pelannutkin, toki vähän tulee pienimmällä rattaalle käyttöä. Onko joku näistä paremmin perillä?

Jonkin verranhan noissa eroa on.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1fm6...ew?usp=sharing

----------


## jamoo

Jalkajarrullinen lasten polkupyörä saako tuota kampien tyhjää liikettä jotenkin pienemmäksi tai pois kokonaan?

----------


## Mikko93

Ajaessa pilkottaa vähän etupyörän akseli ohjaustangon etupuolelta ja käsittääkseni tällöin ajoasentoni on liian pitkällä suhteessa ohjaustankoon? Tarvitsisi siis vaihtaa nykyinen "Zoom TDS-RD701-8FOV 100mm Alloy 27,2 x 350mm" -stemmini ainakin sentin, ehkä pari pidempään.

Kysymyksenä siis se, että mihin minun pitää uutta stemmiä ostaessa kiinnittää huomiota, jotta se olisi varmasti yhteensopiva pyörääni?

----------


## Jöpöttäjä

Maasturin 559x19c vanteet on nyt siinä kunnossa, että menee kehät uusiksi. 
Rengaskoko millä ajan on 2.35 leveä. Minkäs levyinen vanne tuohon olisi optimi , sillä tuo rengas 19c vanteella on aika iso. Pienemmillä paineilla havaittavissa muljahtelua. 
Mavic tekisi 559x29c vannetta. Meneekö liian leveäksi vain onko bueno?

----------


## JackOja

> ...onko bueno?



On.

----------


## JackOja

> Ajaessa pilkottaa vähän etupyörän akseli ohjaustangon etupuolelta ja käsittääkseni tällöin ajoasentoni on liian pitkällä suhteessa ohjaustankoon?



Tuntuuko ajoaasento pahalta? Ellei tunnu, älä tee mitään. Toi etuakselin näkyminen on pikkusen sellaista vanhojen setien käyttämää mitoittelutapaa.





> Tarvitsisi siis vaihtaa nykyinen "Zoom TDS-RD701-8FOV 100mm Alloy 27,2 x 350mm" -stemmini ainakin sentin, ehkä pari pidempään.
> 
> ...mihin minun pitää uutta stemmiä ostaessa kiinnittää huomiota, jotta se olisi varmasti yhteensopiva pyörääni?



Toi "27,2 x 350mm" on kylläkin satulatolpan mitat. Tärkein mitta puuttuu, eli ohjaustangon paksuus. Onko 31,8mm? Ohuempia harvoin näkee nykyään. 100mm on kaiketi stemmin nykyinen pituus. Ota huomioon, että stemmin kulma vaikuttaa myös ajosasentoon. Mm. tällä voit mallintaa asiaa: http://yojimg.net/bike/web_tools/stem.php

----------


## CamoN

> Jalkajarrullinen lasten polkupyörä saako tuota kampien tyhjää liikettä jotenkin pienemmäksi tai pois kokonaan?



Tarkoitat varmaan jarrun vapaaliikettä kampia taaksepäin pyöräyttäessä? Jos vapaaliike on neljäsosakierros tai alle, se on sen verran eikä sille voine tehdä kummoisia säätöjä. Jos vapaaliikettä on säännöllisesti esim. puoli kierrosta tai enemmän, navan purkamalla ja jarruosat rasvaamalla se alkaa toimia herkemmin ja ylimääräinen vapaaliike poistuu.

----------


## caddis

Onko mahdollista vaihtaa hybridipyörän ketjuvaihteisto napavaihteistoon? Vaihteiden lukumäätä ei ongelma, jopa 3 riittäisi. Tavoite olisi jalkajarrullinen pyörä.

----------


## Mikko93

> Tuntuuko ajoaasento pahalta? Ellei tunnu, älä tee mitään. Toi etuakselin näkyminen on pikkusen sellaista vanhojen setien käyttämää mitoittelutapaa.
> 
> 
> 
> Toi "27,2 x 350mm" on kylläkin satulatolpan mitat. Tärkein mitta puuttuu, eli ohjaustangon paksuus. Onko 31,8mm? Ohuempia harvoin näkee nykyään. 100mm on kaiketi stemmin nykyinen pituus. Ota huomioon, että stemmin kulma vaikuttaa myös ajosasentoon. Mm. tällä voit mallintaa asiaa: http://yojimg.net/bike/web_tools/stem.php



Kiitos vastauksestasi. Asento ei kyllä sinällään tunnu huonolta, mutta on semmoinen olo, että voisin pidemmällekin ajaessa kurottaa. Eli asento on aavistuksen "kasassa". Oletin kanssa 100mm stemmin pituudeksi (en ole ihan varma mistä kohtaa se mitta otetaan) ja siltä se silmämääräisesti vaikuttaakin. Rullamitalla näyttäisi tuo ohjaustangon paksuus kutakuinkin tuolta 31,8mm:ltä. http://whitebikes.com/bikes/17-rr-pro/ Kyseessä on tuo pyörä L-kokoisena ja olen n. 183cm pitkä ja inseam jossain 86-87cm paikkeilla. Kamalan suurihan tuo pyörä L-kokoiseksi ei ole.

----------


## CamoN

Oudot reach- ja stack-erot tuolla Whiten taulukossa. M on selvästi matalampi kuin L mutta lähes yhtä pitkä. XL on yhtä matala kuin L mutta selvästi pidempi.

Noiden ajajan mittojen perusteella voisi kokeilla 110mm ohjainkannatinta. Mutta se etunavan näkyminen ohjaustangon etupuolella on vain yksi mitta monista. Ja se on vielä aika subjektiivinen, kun käsien, hartioiden, niskan ja pään asennot vaikuttaa huomattavasti siihen missä ajajan silmät sijaitsee suhteessa etuakseliin. Minun kuulemani yleisin ohje on muistaakseni ollut, että asento on aika lähelle kohdallaan jos etunapa näkyy kokonaan ohjaustangon etupuolella.

----------


## TERU

Kamalan suurihan tuo ei ole L-kokoiseksi on ihan totta, sentti stemminpituuteen  vaikuttaa paljon, puoli satulaa taaksepäin lisää myös ajopituutta.

----------


## JackOja

> ... puoli satulaa taaksepäin lisää myös ajopituutta.



Kaikkea menet ehdottamaan! Ei taida kiskot riittää.

Mutta joo, stemmit on halpoja ja käytettynäkin liikkuu hyvin. 110mm hyvä kokeilu. Mikähän kulma mahtaa olla? 6°? 10°? Se vois löytyä stemmistä jostain kohtaa merkittynäkin.

----------


## TERU

Voipa olla että satulatolppakin menee uusiksi, jotta loppuu ahtaus.

----------


## Mikko93

> Kaikkea menet ehdottamaan! Ei taida kiskot riittää.
> 
> Mutta joo, stemmit on halpoja ja käytettynäkin liikkuu hyvin. 110mm hyvä kokeilu. Mikähän kulma mahtaa olla? 6°? 10°? Se vois löytyä stemmistä jostain kohtaa merkittynäkin.



Löytyi! 7 astetta näyttäisi olevan. Ja samalla varmistui pituus, eli 100mm.

----------


## Vivve

> Onko mahdollista vaihtaa hybridipyörän ketjuvaihteisto napavaihteistoon? Vaihteiden lukumäätä ei ongelma, jopa 3 riittäisi. Tavoite olisi jalkajarrullinen pyörä.



Miks ihmeessää haluat jalkajarrullisen pyörän?

----------


## caddis

> Miks ihmeessää haluat jalkajarrullisen pyörän?



Harmittaa, kun ihan kohtuu pyörä jää ajamatta (kyseessä ei siis oma) 
Ilmeisesti pienen kolarin jälkeen jäi pelko käsijarruihin.

----------


## TERU

> Löytyi! 7 astetta näyttäisi olevan. Ja samalla varmistui pituus, eli 100mm.



Venyttäminen onnistuu vielä vaikka joutuisi käyttämään 120 mm stemmiä ja satulatoppaa jossa jättöä sentin enemmän kuin nykyisessä. Putkiosi vaihtamalla se loppusilaus useimmiten ja tuossa ei keula aivan matala ole, ajokki tuosta syntyy.

Omassa pyöräkaupassa on stemmejä lootassa, jotka purettu ajamattomina, kun asiakas on halunnut vaihtaa pyörää ostaessaan erilaisen. Nämä on hinnoiteltu hyvin alas laadusta riippumatta, ostin vasta 3T / 100 mm stemmin 20, - hintaan, tuollaisen hinta on yli tupla pakkauksessaan. Ei tule kalliiksi säätäminen.

----------


## Vivve

> Harmittaa, kun ihan kohtuu pyörä jää ajamatta (kyseessä ei siis oma) 
> Ilmeisesti pienen kolarin jälkeen jäi pelko käsijarruihin.



Kyllähän se varmaan onnistuu mutta helpommalla pääsee myymällä nykyinen ja ostamalla suoraan jalkajarrullinen pyörä. Turvallisemmat ne käsijarrut kuitenkin ovat.

----------


## caddis

Tuossa myynnissä varmaan tulee takkiin aika rajusti. Pyörä maksoi muutama vuosi sitten 1k €. Jos muutamalla sadalla eurolla saisi muutoksen tehtyä.

----------


## TERU

Napavaihteellinen jalkajarrullinen takanapa on ns. haastava juttu saada toimivaksi ketjuvaihteelliseen takahaarukkaan, ei yhtään tapausta ole tiedossa. Hyvää pyörää ei kannata myydä eikä tarjota vaihdossakaan, menee alle käyttöarvon. Hyvä olisi jos löytyisi omasta piiristä jatkokäyttäjä, minulta on mennyt jo aikuisille lapsille kaksikin, kun en ole halunnut kenkätä noita halvalla. 
Uusi napavaihteellinen tilalle, jos pelot eivät hellitä.

----------


## Roiala

käykö sram 11 vaihteinen ja vastaava 11v shimanon takapakalla varustettu kiekko ristiin niin ettei tule ongelmia vaihtajan tai ketjujen tms kanssa?

----------


## YocceT

Pyörässä Shimanon maantievannejarrut ja flatbar. Toimiiko ok esim Alivion jarrukahvalla?
https://www.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/3827...-pari-2-sormen

----------


## SSGT-92

^^ Toimii,mutta jos kiekot ei ole identtiset,voit joutua säätämään takavaihtajan kohilleen kiekot vaihtaessa.itella on 11 - 42 Sramin NX ja Shimpan SLX pakat käytössä.Ei ongelmia,kunhan säätää sen t-vaihtajan kohilleen.

----------


## Roiala

> ^^ Toimii,mutta jos kiekot ei ole identtiset,voit joutua säätämään takavaihtajan kohilleen kiekot vaihtaessa.itella on 11 - 42 Sramin NX ja Shimpan SLX pakat käytössä.Ei ongelmia,kunhan säätää sen t-vaihtajan kohilleen.



Kiitos

----------


## hartsu

> Napavaihteellinen jalkajarrullinen takanapa on ns. haastava juttu saada toimivaksi ketjuvaihteelliseen takahaarukkaan, ei yhtään tapausta ole tiedossa.



Minulla tuollainen viritys oli vuoden verran käytössä, vaatii epäkeskokeskiön ja tuurista (eli takahaarukan pituudesta) riippuen half-linkin ketjuun.

Mutta kalliiksi se tulee jos vaihtoon menee takakiekko ja keskiö sekä vielä ehkä kampisarja jollei vanha sovi uuteen keskiöön.

----------


## TERU

Suositteletko muutosta tähän tapaukseen kokemuksei perusteella?

Ketjun pituuden säätö on yksi ogelma, toinen napavaihtajan akseli pitää tukeutua haarukkaan pyörimisen estämiseksi, se voi onistua koht. helposti, samoin jarruraudan kiinnitys. Oliko muita juttuja sovittamisessa? Vaijeri kahvoineen asettunee kohtuudella?

Pelkojen voittaminen ei ole myöskään helppoa sille, joka on ruvennut pelkäämään, pelko aiheuttaa herkästi pelon toteutumisen. Eräs melkoisen läheinen henkilö pelkää lukon taakse jäämistä ja hissin jumittumista, välttää hissiä viimeiseen saakka ja jos joutuu käyttämään hissiä, niin usein se pysähtyy kesken matkaa ja lukotkin tahtovat vikuroida hänelle, lievä ahtaanpaikan kammo.

----------


## caddis

> Suositteletko muutosta tähän tapaukseen kokemuksei perusteella?
> 
> Ketjun pituuden säätö on yksi ogelma, toinen napavaihtajan akseli pitää tukeutua haarukkaan pyörimisen estämiseksi, se voi onistua koht. helposti, samoin jarruraudan kiinnitys. Oliko muita juttuja sovittamisessa? Vaijeri kahvoineen asettunee kohtuudella?
> 
> Pelkojen voittaminen ei ole myöskään helppoa sille, joka on ruvennut pelkäämään, pelko aiheuttaa herkästi pelon toteutumisen. Eräs melkoisen läheinen henkilö pelkää lukon taakse jäämistä ja hissin jumittumista, välttää hissiä viimeiseen saakka ja jos joutuu käyttämään hissiä, niin usein se pysähtyy kesken matkaa ja lukotkin tahtovat vikuroida hänelle, lievä ahtaanpaikan kammo.



Asia on juuri näin, tuskin omistaja koskaan tuolla pyörällä tulee ajamaan... Siksi tuo projekti kiinnostaa kyseessä on muuten tämä pyörä: https://archive.trekbikes.com/us/en/...fx_wsd/details

----------


## TERU

Hieno pyörä lajissaan. Tuolle pitää löytää ajaja, onhan lehtemme nettikauppakin ja Tori.fi sivujen kauttakin monet ostaneet onnistuneita löytöjä. Ei tuota kirppishinnalla tarvitse myydä, voi saada jopa samalla hinnalla napavaihteisen jalkajarrulla melkoisen samaan hintan, ei noin hienoa tosin.

----------


## hartsu

En minä sitä oikeastaan suosittele, varsinkaan kun sitä keskiötä joka minulla oli ei enää valmisteta. Oli huomattavasti halvempi kuin Trickstuff Exzentriker joka on noin 160€ pakollisen asennustyökalun kanssa. Sopii käytettäväksi Hollowtech 2 kampien kanssa.

Pyörimisenestoprikkoja on muutamaa mallia joista saa valita mihinpäin haluaa vaijerin sojottavan joten se ei ole ongelma. 
Jarruvarren kiinnitys voi vaatia jotain virittelyä mutta pitäisi onnistua kohtalaisen helposti.
Kokopitkä vaijeri ei tuota ongelmia.

Ketjun kireyden säätövara on aika mitätön joten saa varautua vaihtamaan ketjua aika usein.

----------


## Mr_W

V-jarrupalojen paksuuksista: nämähän voivat näköjään olla hyvinkin eri kokoisia paksuus/kulutuspinta/leveyssuunnassa (kuten pituussuunnassa esim. 55 tai 70 mm). 

Hankin toisen takakiekon talvirengasta varten, joka oli muutaman millin levemäpi kuin alkuperäinen kiekko. Kävikin ilmi, että käyttämäni Wigglen Lifeline V-Brake Padit olivat liian paksut! Vanne ei siis mahtunut pyörimään, eikä edes koko jarru kiinni. Tuoteselosteessa ei ole tuosta mitasta mitään, ainoastaan kerrotaan pituus 55 mm. No, hain Biltemasta jarrupalat, joiden muistin olevan paljon kapeammat (vähemmän kulutuspintaa), ja tilaa tuli. Nyt vanne pyörii hyvin ja jarrut mahtuvat kiinni. 

Wigglen ja Bilteman myymät jarrupalat siis eroavat paksuudeltaan monen monta millimetriä (tämän huomasi vertaamalla vierekkäinkin).

Mutta... Mistä jatkossa tietää, minkälaisia jarrupaloja tuohon takakakkoskiekkoon saa mahtumaan? Ostaa vain silmällä arvioimalla "kapean näköisiä", tai jotain? Standardimittoja jarrupalojen paksuudelle ei taida olla tai edes merkintöjä pakkauksessa.

----------


## kauris

Jol ei taida olla standardeja. Ostat siis suunnilleen oikean näköiset. Esim lasten pienemmissä kiekoissa on se ongelma, että aikuisten pyörien palat ovat liian leveitä tai liiän vähän kaareviksi muotoiltuja ja ne ottavat siten päistä herkästi renkaaseen kiinni.

Monet palat myös sotkevat törkeästi märällä kelillä. Vanne ja palojen ympäristö pyörän rungonkin osalta on hirveässä mustassa töhnässä. Koolstopin salmon palat (punaiset) eivät tätä ongelmaa aiheuta. Clarksin jotkut mustat tarvikepalat kyllä.

----------


## hphuhtin

Tarkentava ihmetys - eikö jarrupala siis mahdu rungon ja vanteen väliin? Muutenhan etäisyyttä saa säädettyä ihan vapaasti.

----------


## Mr_W

^ Jarruvaijerin pituus paksujen palojen ja paksumman kiekon kanssa ei riittänyt siihen, että länget olisi saanut kiinni. Eli ei saanut edes niin paljon kiinni, että palat olisivat täysin kiinni vanteessa, vaan jarru ei edes mahtunut kiinni siitä ylhäällä olevasta vaijerin hahlosta/"avauskohdasta". 

Jos jarrupalat ovat paksut ja vanne on "liian leveä", niin etäisyyden säätö ei onnistu käytännössä lainkaan.

Tosin jarrupaloissa on niitä aluslevyjä, joista yhden olisi ehkä voinut poistaa, niin olisi tullut vähän lisätilaa jarrupalan kulutuspinnan ja jarrulängen väliin. Muuten jarrupala olisi ollut aika vinossa, vaikka vaijeri olisikin mahtunut kiinni. Vaijerin pituus rajoittaa, tiedä sitten miten toimisivat pidemmällä jarruvaijerilla, jossa olisi enemmän marginaalia.

En itsekään osannut odottaa miten paljon tällainen yhdistelmä eroaa visuaalisestikin kapeasta jarrupalasta ja kapeasta vanteesta. Tai edes paksusta jarrupalasta ja kapeasta vanteesta. 

Ei vain mahdu ja silmällä katsottuna ero paksun ja kapean jarrupalan välillä on hämmästyttävän suuri. Nuo Wigglen Lifeline-palat ovat varmaan äärilaitaa kulutuspinnan määrässä ja paksuudessa; vaivoin mahtuvat pyörimään kapeammallakaan vanteella ja helposti osuvat uutena vanteeseen, jos vanne ei ole ihan suora ja jarrulänkien etäisyys vanteesta tasainen molemmilta puolilta.

----------


## Mr_W

Näköjään on ainakin olemassa varta vasten jarrupaloja, jotka on suunniteltu tiukkoihin paikkoihin. Kool Stop Thinline -jarrupalat näyttävät jo kuvissakin kapeilta: "Designed for tight brake clearance systems. Low Profile."

----------


## TurboKoo

Yksi hyvä ja helppo keino on käyttää jarrukahvassa olevaa pikasäätöä.

----------


## SSGT-92

itellä kans ollu noita v-jarrullisia , cantejakin ja maantiepyörissä sivuvetojarruja ,mutta nyt ei oikein aukea toi "pikasäätö" kahvassa . Tarkoittanet sitä suoratankoisten kahvoissa olevaa säätöä ?

----------


## TurboKoo

Enpä huomannut, että kyseessä on maantiekahvat. Silloin ehkä laittaisin väliin tämän. Olettamuksella, että ainoa harmitus on tuo erilainen vanteen leveys eikä mikään muu.

----------


## hphuhtin

> Vaijerin pituus rajoittaa, tiedä sitten miten toimisivat pidemmällä jarruvaijerilla, jossa olisi enemmän marginaalia.



En pidä vaijerin lyhyyttä ihan oikeana rajoitteena, se on siis vain pätkäisty niin lyhyeksi asentaessa että ei jäänyt säätövaraa?

----------


## Mr_W

^ No joo, säätövaraa on ihan riittävän hyvin normaalikokoisella jarrupalalla ja alkuperäisellä vanteella, muttei tuolla leveämmällä kakkosvanteella ja paksulla jarrupalalla. Eli varmaan pyörää kasattaessa vaijeri on pätkäisty ihan oikein normikäyttöön, mutta leveämpi vanne ja paksumpi jarrupala aiheuttavat ongelmia. Tällöin ei enää mahdu.

Tuosta vaijerin säätövaran pituudesta siis onnistuminen jäi Lifeline-jarrupaloilla ainakin kiinni. Voi olla että yhdistelmä toisi längille muitakin ongelmia tai paloille asento-ongelmia, jos vaijeri olisi ollut pitempi. 

En kuitenkaan viitsi lähteä asentelemaan uutta pitempää jarruvaijeria, kun muuten toimii ihan hyvin ja kapeammat normaalit jarrupalat korjasivat ongelman. Täytyy vain muistaa, että tuon kakkos/talvitakakiekon kanssa eivät mahdu paksummat jarrupalat - ainakan nykyvaijerin pituudella.

Tämä oli vain yllätys, että jarrupaloja onkin niin eri kokoisia ja siihen täytyy joskus kiinnittää huomiota. Mutta mittoja tai standardeja ei ole.

----------


## inconel

Asiaan vihkiytymätön kysyy. Minulla on plussapyörä (27.5+) ja ajattelin ostaa siihen toiset vanteet (29"). Akselistandardi on boost ja takavaihtaja Sram NX (11-vaihteinen). Takapakka on sunrace 11-46t. Katsoin että netissä oli tarjouksessa "hyvään hintaan" Sram GX-takapakka (10-42t). Mietin yhtenä vaihtoehtona että voisiko minulla olla 29:ssä 10-42t pakka ja 27+:ssa 11-46t pakka?

Tiedän että GX takapakka vaatii XD-vapaarattaan, mutta pitääkö tässä ottaa vielä muuta huomioon?

----------


## hphuhtin

> Tiedän että GX takapakka vaatii XD-vapaarattaan, mutta pitääkö tässä ottaa vielä muuta huomioon?



Ehkä ketjun pituus eri pakoilla?

----------


## kauris

Mr_W: Jarruvaijerin kuten vaihdevaijerienkin vaihto kuorineen on ihan hyvä välillä tehdä muutoinkin. Jos kuoretkin vaihtaa ja vaijerit kulkee tankonauhan alla pitää tankonauhakin toki vaihtaa. Jarruvaijerin lyhyys jos lähinnä on ongelma niin vaihtaisin vaijerit ja kuoret. Mutta sinä taisit epäillä muutakin epäsopivuutta niin toki silloin palat joka tapauksessa sopivammiksi.

----------


## hphuhtin

> Tämä oli vain yllätys, että jarrupaloja onkin niin eri kokoisia ja siihen täytyy joskus kiinnittää huomiota. Mutta mittoja tai standardeja ei ole.



Ihan totta kyllä, olisin itsekin olettanut, että jotain vakiopaksuutta kaikki ovat. Nyt tiedän paremmin, kiitos tiedosta  :Hymy:

----------


## Mr_W

^^ Tosiaan on noilla vannejarrupaloilla on eroja: paksut Wigglen  Lifeline-palat eivät jätä paljoakaan jarruvaijeria jäljelle. Paljon  kapeammat Bilteman palat taas jättävät vaijeria jäljelle senttikaupalla  enemmän, eli hyvin reilusti täysin uusina ja kulumattominakin. Ja paksut  jarrupalat  + ehkä suunniteltua leveämpi kiekko = ei mahdu. 

Pyörä  on nelisen vuotta vanha, joten en tiedä kannattaako jarruvaijeria ja  kuoria vielä vaihtaa. Mitään isompia ongelmia ei jarruissa ole ollut  tämän jarrupalakokoyllätyksen lisäksi.

^ Voisi ehkä olettaa, että nuo Wigglen Lifeline-palat (taitavat myydä samanlaisia myös Ashima-merkin alla) ovat lähestulkoon ennätyspaksut ja harvemmin noin leveyssuunnassa isoja paloja näkee. Voisihan nuo mitata joskus huvin vuoksi, jos muistaa.

----------


## Mr_W

Niin, periaatteessa kaupassa voisi kai olla vaikka 10 senttimetrin paksuisia jarrupaloja... Ilmeisesti noin yleisesti siis jää ostajan silmämääräisesti arvioitavaksi mikä jarrupala sopii ja mikä ei. Ja jos ei mahdu niin erityisen laihojakin on olemassa.

----------


## hphuhtin

(Tapatalk tuplapostauksen poisto)

----------


## Nautiskelija

Mekaaniset levyjarrut: Onko Tiagra-kahvoissa sama jarrutus vipusuhde kuin Sora-kahvoissa? Eli saisiko niillä paremman jarrutustehon?

Toimiiko 9-lehtiset 11-32 tai 11-34 takapakat myös Tiagra kahvoilla? Tai jopa 105 kahvoilla? Takavaihtaja itsessään on 105 mikäli vaikuttaa asiaan. Nyt siis Sora-kahvat vielä.

Jarrusatulan yms päivitys TRP Spyreksi on tehty jo, mistä teho parani huomattavasti. Haluaisin kuitenkin vielä lisää tehoa ja pienempää sormivoiman tarvetta.

----------


## Kanuuna

Isompaa levyä


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## oppes

> Mekaaniset levyjarrut: Onko Tiagra-kahvoissa sama jarrutus vipusuhde kuin Sora-kahvoissa? Eli saisiko niillä paremman jarrutustehon?
> 
> Toimiiko 9-lehtiset 11-32 tai 11-34 takapakat myös Tiagra kahvoilla? Tai jopa 105 kahvoilla? Takavaihtaja itsessään on 105 mikäli vaikuttaa asiaan. Nyt siis Sora-kahvat vielä.
> 
> Jarrusatulan yms päivitys TRP Spyreksi on tehty jo, mistä teho parani huomattavasti. Haluaisin kuitenkin vielä lisää tehoa ja pienempää sormivoiman tarvetta.



Varmaan tyhmä kommentti ja tältä foorumilta löytyy näistä yhteensopivuusasioista paremmin erillä oleva, mutta Shimpan 9v takapakan (ja maantie-takavaihtajan) kanssa toimii tietty mikä hyvänsä vastaava tangon 9v-vaihtaja. Eikös kyse ole siitä mille takapakalle (lehtien lkm) etu-/tangon vaihtaja on suunniteltu. Oma 105-sarjainen fillari on maantie-plaatua ja takapakka 11-lehtinen. Etuvaihtajan tarttee tietty tukea 11v-indeksointia. Maasturissa puolestaan on 10v Tiagra-pakka mutta maasturin SLX-takavaihtaja kuulemma vaatii taas omanlaisensa vaihtajan tankoon. Googlea käyttäen Tiagra-tason pakkoja löytyy 9v ja 10v, joten vaativat varmaan vastaavan vaihdevivuston tankoon. Nyt nneksi joku korjaa kaiken disinformaation  :Leveä hymy:  jonka päästin näppäimistöstäni

----------


## kauris

> Pyörä  on nelisen vuotta vanha, joten en tiedä kannattaako jarruvaijeria ja  kuoria vielä vaihtaa. Mitään isompia ongelmia ei jarruissa ole ollut  tämän jarrupalakokoyllätyksen lisäksi.



Tuossa tapauksessa itse olisin siis vaihtanut jo viimeistään pari vuotta sitten  :Hymy: 

Tästä olisikin mielenkiintoista laittaa kyselyt ja gallupit puolelle kysely. Tyyliin kuinka usein vaihdat pyörääsi vaihde- ja jarruvaijerit maasto-, työmatka-, maantie- jne. pyörään.
Hydraulisten levyjarrujen jarruletkuja en tosin vaihtele säännöllisesti.

----------


## Malamuutti

> Mekaaniset levyjarrut: Onko Tiagra-kahvoissa sama jarrutus vipusuhde kuin Sora-kahvoissa? Eli saisiko niillä paremman jarrutustehon?



Todennäköisesti ei ole parannusta luvassa.





> Toimiiko 9-lehtiset 11-32 tai 11-34 takapakat myös Tiagra kahvoilla? Tai jopa 105 kahvoilla? Takavaihtaja itsessään on 105 mikäli vaikuttaa asiaan. Nyt siis Sora-kahvat vielä.



Jos Tiagra- tai 105-kahvat ovat 9-vaihteiselle indeksoidut niin mitä suurimmalla todennäköisyydellä toimivat. Kahva ei tiedä, montako piikkiä takarattaassa on. Kymppi-Tiagrat (4600) tai -105:t toimivat, jos vaihdat takapakan 10-pakaksi. 4700-Tiagran kahvat taitavat vaatia oman takavaihtajansa.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Tuli ostettua kuituiset kiekot maantielle ja nyt tarvisi ultegra 6800 jarruihin pätevät palat kuitupinnalle. Suosituksia ?

----------


## JackOja

> ...pitäisköhän tilata 2 kpl isompi levy + adapteri jarrusatulaa varten ja suurentaa molemmasta kiekkoparista etukiekon levy.



Jaa-a, vaikea kysymys meille internetin tyypeille vastattavaksi. Jos koet, että jarrulevy edessä on käyttöösi liian pieni, pitäisi.

----------


## Nautiskelija

> Isompaa levyä
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Piti edellisessä viestissäni viitata tähän Kanuunan kommenttiin. Viesti katosi bittiavaruuteen samalla, kun koitin muokata sitä (android-kännyllä). Isompien levyjen kokeilu voisi tosiaan olla helpointa, mikä vaatinee adapterin jarrusatulaa varten.

Edit: 

Nykyiset levyt ovat 160mm TR-29.





> Todennäköisesti ei ole parannusta luvassa...



Saattaisi jäädä siis turhaksi kokeiluksi tuo kahvapäivitys.

----------


## Malamuutti

> Saattaisi jäädä siis turhaksi kokeiluksi tuo kahvapäivitys.



Vivun etäisyyden säätö saattaa myös auttaa. Onko noissa Soran kahvoissa mahdollisuus siirtää vivun alkuasentoa lähemmäs stongaa? Esmes 105:ssä on vivun ja kahvan rungon väliin laitettavat säätökiilat, jotka siirtävät vipua lähemmäs stongaa. Lyhytsormisempaa helpottaa, kun ei tarvitse niin kaukaa lähteä pruristamaan.
 Tai sitten voisi tietty kokeilla uusia, pitävämpiä (pehmeämpiä?) jarrupaloja.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Tuli ostettua kuituiset kiekot maantielle ja nyt tarvisi ultegra 6800 jarruihin pätevät palat kuitupinnalle. Suosituksia ?



https://www.xxl.fi/jagwire-jarrupala...097656_1_style

Tarvis saada palat suht nopeasti, että pääsee köröttelemään uusilla kiekoilla. Tekeekö noilla mitään ? Jostain pk-seudulta pitäisi saada palat tänään ja tammiston xxl:ssä näyttäisi olevan noita hyllyssä.

----------


## Nautiskelija

> Vivun etäisyyden säätö saattaa myös auttaa. Onko noissa Soran kahvoissa mahdollisuus siirtää vivun alkuasentoa lähemmäs stongaa? Esmes 105:ssä on vivun ja kahvan rungon väliin laitettavat säätökiilat, jotka siirtävät vipua lähemmäs stongaa. Lyhytsormisempaa helpottaa, kun ei tarvitse niin kaukaa lähteä pruristamaan.
>  Tai sitten voisi tietty kokeilla uusia, pitävämpiä (pehmeämpiä?) jarrupaloja.



Täytyy tutkia, kiitti vinkistä! Saatan muuten aiheuttaa osan ongelmista itse, koska enimmäkseen tulee ajettua kahvojen päältä (lisää lyhytsormisuus efektiä ?).

----------


## SSGT-92

> https://www.xxl.fi/jagwire-jarrupala...097656_1_style
> 
> Tarvis saada palat suht nopeasti, että pääsee köröttelemään uusilla kiekoilla. Tekeekö noilla mitään ? Jostain pk-seudulta pitäisi saada palat tänään ja tammiston xxl:ssä näyttäisi olevan noita hyllyssä.



Esim. tuolta ; https://www.tonitoni.fi/jarrukumi-du...n-2-paria-55mm ,varmaan muidenkin valmistajien paloja tuolla kuitukiekoille .

----------


## Malamuutti

> Täytyy tutkia, kiitti vinkistä! Saatan muuten aiheuttaa osan ongelmista itse, koska enimmäkseen tulee ajettua kahvojen päältä (lisää lyhytsormisuus efektiä ?).



No kahvoiltahan nyt "kaikki" yleensä ajaa.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Esim. tuolta ; https://www.tonitoni.fi/jarrukumi-du...n-2-paria-55mm ,varmaan muidenkin valmistajien paloja tuolla kuitukiekoille .



Tammiston Velo&Oxygenista löytyi samaa palaa hyllystä pari euroa kalliimmalla, joten kävin sieltä hakemassa, kun en Toneille oikein kerkeä arkena ennen sulkemisaikaa.

----------


## kuovipolku

On se riivattua näiden maailman helpoimpien, uusavuttomille vannejarrumiehille sopivien hydraulisten levyjarrujen ja låpuiakselien kanssa! Niitähän ei pitänyt tarvita säätää ja niiden piti mennä aina kohdalleen!


Ensin katosi se lähes taianomaisen hienolta tuntunut jarrutuntuma, kun kukaan ei viitsinyut kertoa ettei pyörää tule missään nimessä keikauttaa katolleen kun tottumattomana laittaa kiekon paikalleen. No, sen tai ainakin osan siirtä olen valmis ottamaan tyylipuhtaana user errorina. Kai se jossain manuaalissa olisi ollut präntättynäkin jos olisi malttanut lukea...


Mutta nyt tämä: irrotin kiekon (ja vaihdoin toisen ulkorenkaan), pidin pyörän koko ajan oikeassa asennossa, en koskenutkaan jarrukahvaan, laitoin kiekon takaisin, kiersin läpiakselin kiinni eli tein kaiken ihan saamarin oikein - ja jarrulevy pitää hitonmoista ääntä ja hankaa pahimman kerran! Ei vain jollain kohtaa vaan koko kierroksen ajan, siis lakkaamatta!

Olen kyllä lukenut että jarrulevy voi olla kiero ja ymmärrän ettei siihen välttämättä suurtakaan vääntävoimaa tarvita eikä kieroutta tarvitse olla millikaupalla, mutta eihän sitä tässä välissä ole voinut mikään vääntää! 

Eikö se ollukaan muka niin ettei kiekkoa saa kuin yhteen ja ainoaan kohtaan ja sataprosenttisen oikeaan asentoon kun on tämä mahdottoman hieno keksintö? Että kiekon keskittämisestä tai vinoon asettumisesta ei tarvitse huolehtia kuten pikalinkullisen kiekon käyttäjän?

PS Kaksi kertaa irrotin ja laitoin uudelleen kiinni - samalla tuloksella!

----------


## hphuhtin

Tietty pitää jarrut keskittää ja se on helppoa ainakin tällaiselle uusavuttomalle kuten meikäläinen. Jarrusatula löysälle, jarru kireälle, jarrusatula kireälle. Yleensä sillä selvä.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Tietty pitää jarrut keskittää ja se on helppoa ainakin tällaiselle uusavuttomalle kuten meikäläinen. Jarrusatula löysälle, jarru kireälle, jarrusatula kireälle. Yleensä sillä selvä.



Kiekkoja jos vaihtaa toisiin, niin silloin joo, mutta ei kai samoilla kiekoilla ? Tai ei ainakaan omissa pyörissäni ole tarvinnut.

----------


## travelleroftime

Jos sen kiekon laittaa eri momenttiin kuin se oli irroitettaessa niin sitten se hankaa levyyn.

----------


## Moska

> Jos sen kiekon laittaa eri momenttiin kuin se oli irroitettaessa niin sitten se hankaa levyyn.



Varmaan jos ensin on löysällä ja sitten vetää apinanraivolla. 

Jarrulevyllä on voinut pökkiä jarrupaloja ja toinen siirtynyt kauemmas ja jarruttaessa molemmat liikkuu yhtäpaljon, jolloin toinen jää liian liki. Likellä olevaa voi puskea kauemmas, vaikka varovasti levyllä painamalla. Tai siirtää satulaa jos männät on symmetrisesti.

----------


## kuovipolku

Jos sen läpiakselin kiinnikiertämisen momentin kanssa on niin tarkkaa että käytännössä ilmeisesti tarvitaan momenttiavain, ei minusta pitäisi kovin paljon kehua systeemin erinomaisuudella tai helppokäyttöisyydellä. 

Ja onhan tämä melkoisen yllättävä tieto ja havainto että jarrupalat voivat olla näin mimoosanherkkiä ja siirtyä milteipä pelkästä kosketuksesta. 

Kun tämä tuntuu olevan näin vaikeaa siisteissä sisätiloissa ja kaikessa rauhassa tehtynä niin mitenköhän se mahtaa onnistua ulkosalla ja vähän nopeuteenkin pyrkien?

Tai hetkinen, olenhan minä sen kertaalleen tehnyt rengarrikon jälkeen ulkonakin. Ja nastarenkaiden vaihdon yhteydessä syksyllä ja keväällä, vieläpä sekä eteen että taakse, ja täysin ilman ongelmia.

Jännäksi menevät nämä fillarihommat, mutta kai tässä vähitellen oppii.

Vaan olisivat ne levyjarrujen kehujat saaneet pitää enemmän ääntä tämmöisistäkin ominaisuuksista!


PS Ainoa mikä ei yllätä on että löytyy vastaaja joka ei selvästikään ole malttanut lukea kysymystä.

----------


## HMK

> Jarrulevyllä on voinut pökkiä jarrupaloja ja toinen siirtynyt kauemmas ja jarruttaessa molemmat liikkuu yhtäpaljon, jolloin toinen jää liian liki. Likellä olevaa voi puskea kauemmas, vaikka varovasti levyllä painamalla. Tai siirtää satulaa jos männät on symmetrisesti.



Levyjarrullista pyörää koskaan omistamattomana ihmettelen, että onko todella noin? Eikös sentään neste paina molempia paloja samalla paineella levyä vasten? Eli jos on tönäissyt toisen palan kauemmaksi, niin ensimmäisellä jarrutuksella sille puolelle hakeutuu enempi nestettä, ja paine tasaantuu. Vai onko niissä joku systeemi, joka ohjaa juuri vakiomäärän nestettä kummankin männän taakse, että liikematka on vakio?

----------


## Fat Boy

Ei oo systeemejä, mutta on tuossa vähän perää. Fillarin levyt on niin rimpuloita, että ne taipuilee varsin herkästi eikä keskitä mäntiä niin luotettavasti kuin jämerämmissä vehkeissä.

Omissa fillareissa, niissä levyjarrullisissa ei oo moisia murheita ollut. Läpiakselilla rengas asettuu varmuudella suoraan. Mitä navan laakeroinnissa tapahtuu kiristäessä, on toinen juttu, joka voisi muuttaa navan paikkaa, jos jossain on ollut löysää. Toinen, mikä muuttaa taas satulan paikkaa kiristäessä, on pieni vinous rungon puolella, pinnassa joka puristuu navan akselia vasten kiristäessä. Voi olla myös likaa, maalia tms. 

Mitäpä vielä?

----------


## hphuhtin

Kieltämättä itsellä hyvin harvoin on keskittämistarvetta vaikka vaihdan kiekkoakin toiseen, jarrupalan vaihdon jälkeen kylläkin. Pikemminkin epäilen, että kysyjä on onnistunut kiekkoa irroittaessaan vääntämään vahingossa jarrumäntiä sivuttain, vaikka varoikin. Muu ei oikein selitä. Eri momenttiin kiristämisen vaikutuksenhan voi vieläkin testata, että vaikuttaako.

----------


## Moska

Jäsen Fat Boy hyvin selvensikin ongelmaa polkupyörien nestelavareiden kanssa. Ongelma on justiinsa se ohkanen levy, joka sujuu helposti, eikä keskitä jarrupaloja. Esimerkiksi autoissa on monesti samanlainen rakenne jarruissa, mutta levy voi olla 25mm paksu ja se pakottaa molemmat männät oikealle etäisyydelle jarrulevystä. (jos eivät ole pahoin jumissa)
Mutta jos pyörän satulassa molemmat männät liikkuvat normaalisti, niin keskittäminen onnistuu helposti käsin auttamalla.

----------


## Moska

> Kieltämättä itsellä hyvin harvoin on keskittämistarvetta vaikka vaihdan kiekkoakin toiseen, jarrupalan vaihdon jälkeen kylläkin. Pikemminkin epäilen, että kysyjä on onnistunut kiekkoa irroittaessaan vääntämään vahingossa jarrumäntiä sivuttain, vaikka varoikin. Muu ei oikein selitä.



Justiinsa tuota tuossa koitin sanoa, tai vielä helpommin se onnistuu kiekkoa takaisin laittaessa, ja siinä puskee jarrulevyllä jarrupalaa, joka puskee jarrumäntää, tai osuu levyn reunalla palan ja männän väliin. Ja kun kahva ei ole painettu niin neste menee kahvaan. Sitte ensimmäiset jarrutukset vain liikuttavat paloja lähemmäs levyä, ja kahva tuntuu löysältä.

----------


## kauris

Mutta Kuovipolku tuosta sinun kirjoittamasta, että kiekkoa ei saisi irroittaa ja laittaa takaisin paikoilleen pyörän ollessa katollaan, en ollut koskaan kuullut enkä koskaan noudattanut. Pyörän pystyssä ollessa varsinkin takarenkaan kiinnittäminenhän on huomattavan hankalaa. 

Minulla ei ole levyt normaalisti alkaneet hankailemaan. Jos jarrukahva on painunut kiekon ollessa irti kuljetuksen aikana on ongelmia tullut. Tai ehkä just jos kiekkoa asentaessa levyillä on tökkinyt pahasti paloja.

Ja jos keskittämistä on tarvinnut, niin mulla ei usein kerrasta onnistu. Vaikka pultit on löysällä ja jarrun painaa kiinni ja samalla pultit kiristää, jää usein toinen paloista toista lähemmäksi levyä. Tätä joutuu joko tekemään monta kertaa tai sitten ujuttaa ennen kiristämistä ja jarrun painamista ohuita muovilevysuikaleita yhden molemmille tai yhden toiselle ja kaksi toiselle puolelle levyn ja palan väliin. Tällaisia muovisuikaleita 1 cm x 4 cm voi tehdä saksilla vaikka niistä eri tilaisuuksissa rintaan kiinnitettävistä nimikylttien muoveista. Paperinen käyntikorttikin tms pahvi voi käydä mutta on kertakäyttöinen ja tahtoo mennä ryttyyn tai taittua ujuttaessa.

----------


## Moska

Ei sinne väliin tarvitse mitään muovikortteja puskea, riittää esim että kevyesti puristaa jarrua ja pukkaa levyllä palat oikeaan kohtaan. Varmasti vaatii toistoja tämäkin, mutta helppoa ja nopeaa.

----------


## kuovipolku

Viittaan viestiini ja saamaani vastaukseen ketjussa "Hydr. levyjarrujen säätäminen". Voi toki olla että ymmärsin nevuot väärin tai tulkitsin ne jotenkin väärällä tavalla kirjaimellisesti tarkoitetuiksi.

Ottaen huomioon sen kuka kiekkoa takaisin paikolleen laittanut tyyppi oli ja sen miten monin tavoin hankala ja huonotuurinen päivä sillä tänään on ollut, ei ole mahdotonta että ön onnistuttu tökkimään vääriin paikkoihin pahastikin. Ainoa mikä tässä minua ihmetyttää on että vaikkei se vieläkään sillä lailla ihmeen sujuvasti käynytkään, en huomannut mitään erityistä tökkimistä tai hankaluutta. kiekko ei missään vaiheessa jumiutunut enkä käyttänyt voimaa enkä vääntänyt...

Ei kai tuota voi rikkoa tai nykyistä tilaa huonommaksi saada, vaikka kokeilisin keskittämistä ihan itse? Jos ei onnistu, niellään ennestään vähäinen tai jo olematon ylpeys ja viedään luottomekaanikolle (joka ei minun osaamattomuudestani enää hämmästy)!

----------


## TERU

Aiheellista ja asiatäyteistä kirjoittaa kritisoivaakin tietoa, kokemuksia, näistä kehutuista nestelevyistä ja läpiakseleista, suo siellä vetelä täällä, ei pelkästään hymistelyä kun muutkin...

Taas yhtä sekoitusta mietin ja törmäsin tällaiseen minulle uuteen yhteensopivaisuustaulukkoon:
http://productinfo.shimano.com/#/com...-455&cid=C-453

----------


## hphuhtin

Jotain perää läpiakselin momentin (no, kireyden..) vaikutuksessa ainakin on, ihmettelin yhdelle mekaanikolle ääneen kun takaa läpiakseli löystyy itsekseen ja  sen seurauksena alkaa vaihde hyppiä. 

Käski sitten mun kiristää taka-akselin ja käänsi sen jälkeen puoli kierrosta lisää ”nyt se on oikeassa kireydessä”  Jätin siis aina liian löysälle. Opin sitten sormiin oikean ”momentin” ja sen jälkeen ei ole enää itsekseen löystynyt.

Sitä keskittämistä en kyllä yhtään epäröisi itse tehdä. Tässä juuri muutama päivä sitten kesken reissun perheen odotellessa jonkun kirkon edessä keskitin tavarapyörän etujarrun kun hinkkaili, on niin paljon painoa päällä ja 203mm jarrulevy 20” renkaassa että kaipaisi läpiakselia, pieni liikahdus systeemiin tulee helposti. Ei siinä mennyt edes viittä minuuttia kaikkinensa.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Jos sen läpiakselin kiinnikiertämisen momentin kanssa on niin tarkkaa että käytännössä ilmeisesti tarvitaan momenttiavain, ei minusta pitäisi kovin paljon kehua systeemin erinomaisuudella tai helppokäyttöisyydellä.



Ei varmasti ole. Ikinä en ole momenttiavaimella läpiakseleita laittanut ja eipä ole tuollaisia ongelmia ollut. Nyt on sattunut jotain muuta. Onneksi jeesussysteemien kanssa ei voi sattua mitään.

----------


## oem

Suosittelen hphuhtin tapaan kiristämään käyttökireyteen ja tarkastamaan että akseli on "pohjassa".

----------


## kuovipolku

Ensinnäkin kiitos kaikille neuvoista. Ja siitäkin ettei kukaan ole vain käskenyt käyttämään foorumin hakua ja lukemaan ensin vaikkapa tuon mainitsemani ketjun tai googlaamaan "brake rub" tat jotain muuta vastaavaa.

Mutta mitä tarkoittaa esimerkiksi "käyttökireyteen kiristäminen"? Tämä on yleinen kommentti eikä siis kohdistu erityisesti tuohon termiin tai oem:n vastaukseen; jotkut kätevät ilmaukset ovat vain siitä hankalia että ne eivät aina toimi tai välity oikein ilman että neuvoja on paikalla näyttämässä tai vieressä katsomassa...


Muuten: akselin arvelisin olevan pohjassa, koska (a) se tuntuu ja näyttää olevan pohjassa tai paremmin sanottuna ei tunnu eikä näytä olevan eri lailla silloin kun onnistuin kiekon paikalleenlaitossa, (b) todennäköisyys sille että ensin saisin sen neljä kertaa peräkkäin paikalleen pohjaan asti ja sitten kolme kertaa peräkkäin en saisi lienee häviävän pieni, ja (c) koska läpiakseli on niin hieno ja idioottivarma systeemi.


Lopputulema tässä vaiheessa onkin että olen kaikesta huolimatta onnistunut "ei-keskittämään" jarrut eli itse sitä huomaamatta ja tajauamatta tökännyt jarrulevyllä huonotuurisesti. Koska maantiemiehellä on myös hänelle helpompi ja ilmeisesti sopivampi pyörä ja hän viihtyy erinomaisen hyvin seillä missä on valkoista viivaa seurattavaksi, niin jätän tämän nyt tähän joksikin aikaa ja palaan siihen kun mielentila on oikea.

Eli aito cliffhanger kaikille kiinnostuneena seuraaville :Hymy:

----------


## H. Moilanen

^Jos jarrukahvan säiliö ei ole täynnä nestettä, pyörän kääntäminen pystyyn tai mätipuoli ylöspäin voi päästää ilmaa letkuun. Nämä ns. valmiiksi ilmatut systeemit ovat varsin usein vajaalla nestetäytöllä.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

^noihan se hyvin usein on. Siksi tuossa tilanteessa kokeilisin esim. rengasmuovilla painaa palat pohjaan. Laittaa kiekon paikoilleen ja painella kahvasta, että vieläkö kinnaa.

----------


## kuovipolku

Tervetuloa takaisin Fiilarifoorumille (ymmärtääkseeni täysin vapaa- ja omaehtoisen poissaolon jälkeen)! Elämä on lopultakin tylsää ilman foorumia, eikö vain? :Cool: 

Päädyin neuvoja  ja kokemuksia kuunneltuani ja hiukan muualtakin tietoa haettuani samaan tulokseen että kyseisen, alunperin XXL:stä ostetun pyörän tapauksessa juuri mainitsemasi seikka oli syynä että jarrutuntuma ikään kuin katsoi "käden käänteessä". Sittemmin se on toiminut paremmin ja jopa hyvin eikä kaipaa huoltoa ennen kuin, well, pyörä menee muutenkin aikanaan huoltoon.

----------


## sampo12

Moi! Alottejilta muutama peruskysymys:
Ketjujen, renkaiden, jarrupalojen vaihto alkaa olla käsillä. Tarkotus olisi tilata bikesterin kautta riittävät varusteet, kun kympin alekoodi käytettävissä. Tarvisin siis varmistusta olenko tilaamassa oikeaa tavaraa suunnilleen oikeaan hintaan. Pyörästä löytyy tektro hydrojarrut ja 3*9 vaihteisto. Takapakka Sunrace CS-9S 11-32
Jarrupalat: näistä olen ihan pihalla, https://www.bikester.fi/red-cycling-products-deore-nexave-br-m555-c-92-hydraulic-levyjarrupalat-384669.html
Ketju: https://www.bikester.fi/kmc-x-9-73-k...inen-5532.html  onko mitään hyötyä maksaa shimanosta enempää?
Katkaisija: https://www.bikester.fi/tarjoukset/p...et/355804.html 
Ketjumitta: https://www.bikester.fi/rcp-chain-we...ta-528142.html
Ketjulukko:https://www.bikester.fi/kmc-cl-566-k...mm-353282.html tuntui aika kalliille


Vinkkejä mitä muita erikoistyökaluja tulevaisudessa tarvii, voisin samalla tilata?
https://www.bikester.fi/red-cycling-...ta-484023.html tommonen ainakin tulee myöhemmin tarpeeseen


Kiitän teitä ketkä jaksatte auttaa, ei viitsisi tilata väärää tavaraa

----------


## Moska

> Moi! Alottejilta muutama peruskysymys:
> Ketjujen, renkaiden, jarrupalojen vaihto alkaa olla käsillä. Tarkotus olisi tilata bikesterin kautta riittävät varusteet, kun kympin alekoodi käytettävissä. Tarvisin siis varmistusta olenko tilaamassa oikeaa tavaraa suunnilleen oikeaan hintaan. Pyörästä löytyy tektro hydrojarrut ja 3*9 vaihteisto. Takapakka Sunrace CS-9S 11-32
> Jarrupalat: näistä olen ihan pihalla, https://www.bikester.fi/red-cycling-products-deore-nexave-br-m555-c-92-hydraulic-levyjarrupalat-384669.html
> Ketju: https://www.bikester.fi/kmc-x-9-73-k...inen-5532.html  onko mitään hyötyä maksaa shimanosta enempää?
> Katkaisija: https://www.bikester.fi/tarjoukset/p...et/355804.html 
> Ketjumitta: https://www.bikester.fi/rcp-chain-we...ta-528142.html
> Ketjulukko:https://www.bikester.fi/kmc-cl-566-k...mm-353282.html tuntui aika kalliille
> 
> 
> ...



Ketjun hyvyys ei riipu myyjän nimestä, vaan valmistajat tekevät erilaatuisia ketjuja eri hintaluokkiin. Esim kmc sl sarja on huippuluokkaa ja kmc ketjuissa on pikalinkku mukana. 
Itsellä on pyörän mukana tullut kmc ketju mennyt alle 1000 km hylkyyn ja sl malli kestänyt samassa pyörässä jo päälle 2000 km.

----------


## sampo12

Mulla tulee semmoseen pyörään millä ajelen kesät talvet, mutta kilsoja tulee melko vähän noin 2k vuodessa eli koitan noilla alkuun pärjäillä, mutta siis hyvä jos en lukkoa erikseen tarvitse  :Hymy: . Kommentteja muista?

Lähetetty minun BLA-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kanuuna

> ...kmc ketjuissa on pikalinkku mukana.



Simpallakin taitaa nykyään tulla. Ainakin Ultegra/Deore XT:n ketjuissa tulee. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Munarello

^Mitä onko Shimanokin jo luopunut tapeista ja vaihtanut pikalinkkeihin?

----------


## marco1

On mutta Shimano pikalinkkiketjujen hinta on aika kova kotimaan kaupoissa.
+ se että ne pikalinkit on Shimanon mukaan kertakäyttöisiä ja napsuvat kyllä hyvinkin tiukkaan kiinni.

----------


## mahead

> pikalinkit on Shimanon mukaan kertakäyttöisiä ja napsuvat kyllä hyvinkin tiukkaan kiinni.



Ovat kyllä tiukkoja. Yhden olen laittanut paikalleen ja yllätyin Sramin pikalukkoihin tottuneena kuinka tiukka oli.

----------


## oppes

Tiukkoja ja tiukkoja... 9 (helppo ja aukeaa sormivoimin), 10 (tiukempi ja vaatii askartelua, mutta sormivoimin aukeaa) 11 (helppo kun käyttää sopivia pihtejä - ei tartte olla tarkoitukseen rakennetut vaan vaikka Papukaijat toimii hyvin)

----------


## Nautiskelija

> Moi! Alottejilta muutama peruskysymys:
> Ketjujen, renkaiden, jarrupalojen vaihto alkaa olla käsillä. Tarkotus olisi tilata bikesterin kautta riittävät varusteet, kun kympin alekoodi käytettävissä. Tarvisin siis varmistusta olenko tilaamassa oikeaa tavaraa suunnilleen oikeaan hintaan. Pyörästä löytyy tektro hydrojarrut ja 3*9 vaihteisto. Takapakka Sunrace CS-9S 11-32
> Jarrupalat: näistä olen ihan pihalla, https://www.bikester.fi/red-cycling-products-deore-nexave-br-m555-c-92-hydraulic-levyjarrupalat-384669.html
> Ketju: https://www.bikester.fi/kmc-x-9-73-k...inen-5532.html  onko mitään hyötyä maksaa shimanosta enempää?
> Katkaisija: https://www.bikester.fi/tarjoukset/p...et/355804.html 
> Ketjumitta: https://www.bikester.fi/rcp-chain-we...ta-528142.html
> Ketjulukko:https://www.bikester.fi/kmc-cl-566-k...mm-353282.html tuntui aika kalliille
> 
> Vinkkejä mitä muita erikoistyökaluja tulevaisudessa tarvii, voisin samalla tilata?
> ...



Moro. Katso myös tämä tai sitten kalliimpi satasen versio: https://m.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/450094...rja-21-osainen

----------


## Nautiskelija

Mites ja millä levyjarrujen jarrupaloja kannattaa putsata ja kuinka usein? Siis perushuoltona ja kuran putsaamisena, olettaen että ei ole ollut erityisiä ongelmia? Vai putsataanko ne vasta sitten, jos tehot häviää tms? Älä korjaa sitä mikä ei ole rikki vai miten se nyt oli?

----------


## H. Moilanen

^Pala ja levy puhdistuu jarruttamalla. Ei niitä mitään puhdistaa tarvitse. Jos tehot häviää, systeemissä on yleensä jotakin vikaa. Tai sitten olet roiskinut ketjuöljyä paloihin.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> On mutta Shimano pikalinkkiketjujen hinta on aika kova kotimaan kaupoissa.



Suomalaiset ne osaa. Saksassa nuo maksoi saman kuin ennenkin. En itseasiassa huomannut koko asiaa ennen kuin paketin avasin.

----------


## hphuhtin

> Moi! Alottejilta muutama peruskysymys:
> Ketjujen, renkaiden, jarrupalojen vaihto alkaa olla käsillä. Tarkotus olisi tilata bikesterin kautta riittävät varusteet, kun kympin alekoodi käytettävissä. 
> 
> ..
> 
> Vinkkejä mitä muita erikoistyökaluja tulevaisudessa tarvii, voisin samalla tilata?



Et anna tarpeeksi tietoja, että tietäisi sopivatko jarrupalat. Perus resiinipalat ovat yleensä peruskäyttöön oikea valinta, mutta tietysti muodon pitää sopia. Jarrujen tarkka malli olisi tarpeen tietää. 

Bikesterhan taitaa olla siis saksalainen verkkokauppa, ei tule mitenkään Suomesta. 10€ alennuskoodi ei vielä välttämättä ole se syy, millä kauppa kannattaa valita, mutta ei nuo Bikesterin hinnat pahoilta näytä joten lienee ok. 

Ketjuista itse olen käyttänyt Shimanoa mutta KMC on yleisesti käytetty myös. Sähköpyörässä kuluu ketjut sitä tahtia että itse en ehdi huomata eroja kalliimman ja halvemman välillä 

Työkaluosastolle voisi harkita takapakan avaustyökalua tai holkkia jolla se aukeaa jakoavaimen kanssa. Jos kampia on tarve vaihtaa niin kammen vedin. 

Joku hyvä multitool voi olla hyödyllinen mukaan otettavaksi, tämän tapainen esim. https://m.bikester.fi/tarvikkeet/pol...lu/222375.html

----------


## oppes

> Et anna tarpeeksi tietoja, että tietäisi sopivatko jarrupalat. Perus resiinipalat ovat yleensä peruskäyttöön oikea valinta, mutta tietysti muodon pitää sopia. Jarrujen tarkka malli olisi tarpeen tietää. 
> 
> Bikesterhan taitaa olla siis saksalainen verkkokauppa, ei tule mitenkään Suomesta. 10€ alennuskoodi ei vielä välttämättä ole se syy, millä kauppa kannattaa valita, mutta ei nuo Bikesterin hinnat pahoilta näytä joten lienee ok. 
> 
> Ketjuista itse olen käyttänyt Shimanoa mutta KMC on yleisesti käytetty myös. Sähköpyörässä kuluu ketjut sitä tahtia että itse en ehdi huomata eroja kalliimman ja halvemman välillä 
> 
> Työkaluosastolle voisi harkita takapakan avaustyökalua tai holkkia jolla se aukeaa jakoavaimen kanssa. Jos kampia on tarve vaihtaa niin kammen vedin. 
> 
> Joku hyvä multitool voi olla hyödyllinen mukaan otettavaksi, tämän tapainen esim. https://m.bikester.fi/tarvikkeet/pol...lu/222375.html



Ketjutyökalu (katkaisemiseen) ja tietty ketjuruoska tuon takapakan avaustyökalun kanssa käytettäväksi. Ja toi monitoimityökalu tietty on hyvä mukana kannettavaksi, mutta talliin / kotihuoltoon kannattaa hankkia kunnon (=laatu-) kuusiokolo-avainsarja.

----------


## callahan

Moro, oon muutamaan otteeseen ravannut väestösuojan, jossa säilytän fillaria ja koneen väliä selvitelläkseni, missä se ruuvi on millä shimanon 105 jarrukahvojen etäisyyttä tangosta voi säätää? 
Ei ees lukulasien hakeminen auttanut, kyllähän täällä sanotaan että siinä ruuvi on... En löydä enkä noita peitelevyjä ilman vinkkejä rupea irti kampeemaan jos näin tarvitsee tehdä, kokemuksesta tiedän että silloin  kuuluu ilkeä "kräks". Fillari on tämän vuoden mallia.

Toinen kyssä tai lähinnä toteamus koskee saman sarjan maantiepolkimia. Niistäkin täällä juttua mut onks ne todella aluksi kireän ja hankalan tuntuiset saada paikoilleen vaikka säätö löysimmällä. 
Sitäkin testailin äsken, just saa kädellä kengän polkimeen. Lähinnä vasen jalka mulla reistaa, taitaa vaan olla heikompi motoriikka. Nyt pari kertaa tolla ajellu ja joutunut pihalla jopa pitämään kädellä poljinta vastaan jotta ajokengän saa kii ja sit kikkailee itsensä pyörän päältä. Opettelevan juttuja ja kiusoja...Keltaset klossit on.

----------


## JK-

Eipä mitään

----------


## Vivve

> Moro, oon muutamaan otteeseen ravannut väestösuojan, jossa säilytän fillaria ja koneen väliä selvitelläkseni, missä se ruuvi on millä shimanon 105 jarrukahvojen etäisyyttä tangosta voi säätää? 
> Ei ees lukulasien hakeminen auttanut, kyllähän täällä sanotaan että siinä ruuvi on... En löydä enkä noita peitelevyjä ilman vinkkejä rupea irti kampeemaan jos näin tarvitsee tehdä, kokemuksesta tiedän että silloin  kuuluu ilkeä "kräks". Fillari on tämän vuoden mallia.
> 
> Toinen kyssä tai lähinnä toteamus koskee saman sarjan maantiepolkimia. Niistäkin täällä juttua mut onks ne todella aluksi kireän ja hankalan tuntuiset saada paikoilleen vaikka säätö löysimmällä. 
> Sitäkin testailin äsken, just saa kädellä kengän polkimeen. Lähinnä vasen jalka mulla reistaa, taitaa vaan olla heikompi motoriikka. Nyt pari kertaa tolla ajellu ja joutunut pihalla jopa pitämään kädellä poljinta vastaan jotta ajokengän saa kii ja sit kikkailee itsensä pyörän päältä. Opettelevan juttuja ja kiusoja...Keltaset klossit on.



Siinä heti hupun alla on se säätöruuvi https://www.google.fi/url?sa=t&sourc...QELe9NMLLowhWi

----------


## TimoTee

Läskipyöräni Sram DB5 -jarrun vivusta on pudonnut ruuvi, olisikohan se tuollainen kahvan liikettä säätävä reach adjuster. Jarru toimii muuten ok, mutta liipaisin ei palauta ja on ikäänkuin holtiton. Mistä tuollaisen ruuvin voi hankkia ja onko sen kiinnittäminen tumpelolle mahdollista?

----------


## JackOja

^tahmaisko sulla vaan vaijeri? Mitäs jos vaihdat vaijerin ja kuoren? Tai auttaisiko vaijerin voitelu?

----------


## Kanuuna

Näytä asetonia tai isopropanolia kuorelle ja vaijerille. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## callahan

> Siinä heti hupun alla on se säätöruuvi https://www.google.fi/url?sa=t&sourc...QELe9NMLLowhWi




Kiitos!

(sitä taas tuntee ittensä tyhmäksi, onneksi ei eka kerta. Arvelinkin että youtubesta löytyy, mutten englannin kieltä taitamattomana oikeeta hakusanaa löytänyt)

----------


## Zorbuli

En löydä ultegra 6700 takavaihtajasta merkintää mistä kävisi ilmi onko se lyhyellä vai pitkällä häkillä, mistä sen erottaa? Ja toinen kysymys minkälainen takapakka kärsii laittaa jos on se lyhyt häkkinen vaihtaja, eikös tuo häkin pituus juuri vaikuta siihen minkälainen pakka käy maksimissaan taakse? Nykyinen on 12-27. Mahdollisesti joskus reissu alpeille missä tarve varmaan 11-30 tai 12-30 pakalle niin käykö se heittämällä tuohon ilman säätöjä?

----------


## TERU

Vaihtajasta löytyy stanssattuna numero ja häkin pituus. SS lyhyt GS pitkä. Riippu myös eturattaista minkälaisen pakan taakse saattaa asentaa ja pakan vaihtaminen onnistuu yleensä hyvin heittämllä. Tässä kuvassa on lyhythäkkinen takavaihtaja, kuvan tiedoista selviää muutakin kysyttyä.

https://www.rosebikes.fi/shimano-ult...ailleur-573575

----------


## Monroe

Pystyykö DT Swiss XMC 1200 15x100 etukiekon muuttamaan 12x100mm?

https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...heelset-648174

Valmistajan taulukossa asiaa ei ole mainittu eli sieltä ei apuja löytynyt.

----------


## elasto

> Pystyykö DT Swiss XMC 1200 15x100 etukiekon muuttamaan 12x100mm?
> 
> https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...heelset-648174
> 
> Valmistajan taulukossa asiaa ei ole mainittu eli sieltä ei apuja löytynyt.



Nuo on 240s navat, MTB-taulukossa ei tuota akselistandardia ole, mutta maantiepuolelta löytyy: https://www.dtswiss.com/en/support/c...on-road-front/

En sitten tiedä eroaako 240s MTB-napa jotenkin tuosta maantiemallista. Jollain tapaa näyttäisi liittyvän myös käytettyyn jarruun.

----------


## Pexxi

Voiko tubelessteippiä pistää vierekkäin (ja siis tietty vähän päällekkäin) useamman kierroksen eli vaikka läskikiekkoon 40-millistä teippiä kolme kiekkaa ja pitääkö sitten litkut ja ilmat sisällä?

----------


## H. Moilanen

^Pitää ilmat ja litkut, eikä ole välttämätönä edes limittää. Ite oon vetäny leveeseen kehään kaks erillistä raitaa teippiä pinnareikien päälle. Hyvin toimii.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

FSA Gossamer cross 46/36t kampisetti. Yksi rattaiden välisistä spacereista on paksumpi ja erilainen kuin muut. Mihin kohtaan tuo kuuluu laittaa?

----------


## dmntn

Haluaisin päivittää halppismaasturin takavaihtajan parempaan, siinä on nyt Shimano RD-TX800, 8-Speed. Tuo ei meinaa pysyä säädöissä. Pyörä tosiaan Cube Aim Pro 29" 19". Käykö tuohon esim. Deoren vaihtaja, vai pitääkö tyytyä Aceraan? Vaikuttaako uusi vaihtaja ketjujen pituuteen (pitääkö ketju uusia)? Linkki pyörän tietoihin: https://www.velo-oxygen.fi/aim-pro-2...yora-2018.html

----------


## H. Moilanen

Voi laittaa minkä vaan 8/9 -vaihtajan. Tarvitset joka tapauksessa pitkähäkkisen vaihtajan, joka pyörässäkin on, ole samaa ketjua voi käyttää. Siinä ei tosin ole järkeä, ellet juuri ole vaihtanut uutta ketjua uuteen. Huono ja kulunut ketju huonontaa vaihtamista ja jossakin määrin vaikeuttaa säätämistä. Kyse on kuitenkin 20 euron osasta, joten ohuesti väärä paikka säästää?

----------


## Kanuuna

Onko jotain syytä, miksi en voisi käyttää 11s ketjun pikaliitintä 10s systeemissä?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Onko jotain syytä, miksi en voisi käyttää 11s ketjun pikaliitintä 10s systeemissä?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



11s on kapeampi. Ei välttämättä mene edes paikalleen.

----------


## dmntn

> Voi laittaa minkä vaan 8/9 -vaihtajan. Tarvitset joka tapauksessa pitkähäkkisen vaihtajan, joka pyörässäkin on, ole samaa ketjua voi käyttää. Siinä ei tosin ole järkeä, ellet juuri ole vaihtanut uutta ketjua uuteen. Huono ja kulunut ketju huonontaa vaihtamista ja jossakin määrin vaikeuttaa säätämistä. Kyse on kuitenkin 20 euron osasta, joten ohuesti väärä paikka säästää?



Kiitos vastauksesta. Eli 8 ketju sopii yhteen myös 9 vaihtajan kanssa?

----------


## Kanuuna

^^Ookke. Meni ketjut poikki ajossa ja pikaliitin hukku sen siliän tien. Ei ole varastossa enää muuta kuin 11s liittimiä. Täytyy koittaa, josko sattuis sopiin. Tai sitten kaupoille. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Eeppa

Vanteen sisäleveys 26mm:

1.Onko liian leveä 28mm maantierenkaalle
2.Onko liian leveä 40mm CX renkaalle

----------


## H. Moilanen

> Kiitos vastauksesta. Eli 8 ketju sopii yhteen myös 9 vaihtajan kanssa?



Kyllä.

----------


## H. Moilanen

> Vanteen sisäleveys 26mm:
> 
> 1.Onko liian leveä 28mm maantierenkaalle
> 2.Onko liian leveä 40mm CX renkaalle



Tarpeettoman leveä kyllä, mutta ei liian leveä toimiakseen ainakaan sisärenkaan kanssa. Tubelesshommat saattavat ahdistaa tuon maantierenkaan kanssa. 

Ei missään nimessä optimileveys, setä-Sheldonin mukaan jopa liian leveä. Etujahan tuosta ei ole.

----------


## Eeppa

Ok, kiitos. Täytynee sitten valita 23mm vanne. Tarkoitus on käyttää ilman sisureita.

----------


## Jöpöttäjä

Mikähän on kammen oikea pituus neidolle, jolla jalan mitta 73cm  ja koko neito 158cm?

----------


## Gargamel

SRAM GX-vaihtaja. Eihän tuon irroittamisessa vaihtajankorvakkeesta pitäisi olla mitään ihmeellistä? 5mm kuusiokolo on niin syvällä ettei sinne saa mitään kunnon bitsiä, joten yritin väännellä L-avainta pihdeillä, mutta muuta ei tapahtut kuin että avaimen varsi vääntyi. Srammin ohjeen mukaan kiristysmomentti olisi 10-12Nm, mutta ovatko ne Specializedilla laittaneet jotain kierreliimaa väliin vai miksi tuo on niin kireällä?

----------


## H. Moilanen

Hapettunut kiinni, sano.

----------


## Gargamel

Toivottavasti ei, 1kk vanha pyörä  :No huh!:

----------


## H. Moilanen

Kuukausi ajettu vai kuukausi sitten valmistettu? Vinha ero.

Muistaakseni vaihtajan ruuvissa on valmiiksi pieni tippa nk. kuivalukitetta, mutta sen funktio on estää avautuminen tärinästä. Muun liiman käyttö olisi kyllä täysin järjetöntä.

Onhan se voitu vääntää väärälle kierteellekin.

----------


## JackOja

> ...yritin väännellä L-avainta pihdeillä, mutta muuta ei tapahtut kuin että avaimen varsi vääntyi.



Kunnon työkalu voisi auttaa. Bilteman ja ikean kuusiokolot toimivat noin.

----------


## mahead

> Kunnon työkalu voisi auttaa. Bilteman ja ikean kuusiokolot toimivat noin.



Kunnon työkaluhan nimenomaan taipuu siinä vaiheessa kun ei kestä enää. Huono työkalu räksähtää ja sitä kirotaan rystyset verillä. Toki rahalla saanee lisää väännönkestoa, mutta tosiaan vääntymällä antautuminen ei mielestäni ole automaattisesti huonon työkalun tunnusmerkki (ja ei, en väitä että tinasta syntyy laatutyökaluja).

----------


## 0802905

Mites tollanen +150g /vanne lisäys vaikuttaa maastokiekoissa? Nyt sisäleveys 24,3mm ja päivitys olisi +150g ja sisäleveys kasvaisi noin 5mm. Vähän epäilyttää jäisikö oma kiekko päivitys negatiivisen puolelle. Renkaina 2.6" nobby nic.

----------


## H. Moilanen

Massanlisäys pelkästään kehälle?

----------


## 0802905

^ jotakin grammoja tulee myös muualle. Mutta merkittävin muutos on tuo n. 150g lisäys vannekehälle.

----------


## H. Moilanen

Kyllä tuollaisen muutoksen kehällä huomaa kiihtyvyydessä.

----------


## 0802905

^Sitä juuri mietin, että söisikö tuo paino kaiken vanteen leveyden tuoman edun.

----------


## Eeppa

Toimiiko Ultegran vaihtaja yhteen Shimanon maastopakan kanssa? Molemmat toki 11spd.

----------


## H. Moilanen

^Toimii, mutta vaatii Road Linkin

E: 42t päättyvään pakkaan ei virallista toimintatakuuta, mutta tornihuhut kertovat että toimii.

----------


## das_rad

Pitäis saada 170mm Shimano XT 3x10 kammet, mutta aika huonosti tuntuu löytyvän tota kymppisarjaa enään kaupoista, eli meniskö tuohon heittämällä 3x11 kammet tilalle?

----------


## H. Moilanen

Menee. Kampisetti ei ole vaihteiden määrästä nuuka.

----------


## Eeppa

> Toimiiko Ultegran vaihtaja yhteen Shimanon maastopakan kanssa? Molemmat toki 11spd.







> ^Toimii, mutta vaatii Road Linkin
> 
> E: 42t päättyvään pakkaan ei virallista toimintatakuuta, mutta tornihuhut kertovat että toimii.



Kiitos! Mutta vaatiiko tuon palikan vaikka käyttäisin esim 11-34 pakkaa?

----------


## H. Moilanen

^Virallisen ohjeen mukaan kymppisysteemissä vaatii. Tästä johtopäätöksenä sama vaatimus 11-systeemissä.

----------


## Gargamel

> Kunnon työkalu voisi auttaa. Bilteman ja ikean kuusiokolot toimivat noin.



Näin tein, kävin Puuilosta asiallisimman näköisen 5mm kuusiokoloavaimen. Sitten vielä kohteen lämmitystä varovasti juotoskolvilla ja uutta avainta kiertämään. Hetken jännittelyn jälkeen liitos pamahti ja kiertyi kevyesti auki. Liitospinnoissa oli jotain valkoista ainetta joka irtosi suikaleina. Tuskin siis hapettumaa kun kierteiden (maali-)pintakäsittely oli ehjä. 

Hyvä että tuli avattua paremmissa oloissa. Vaihtajan korvake matkassa olisi melko turha jos ruuvia ei saa auki piskuisella multitoolilla.

----------


## YocceT

Varmaan ihan tyhmä kysymys mutta kysyn sen silti: ovatko centerlock ja 6-pultti-kiinnityksellä olevat levyjarrukiekot keskenään vaihtokelpoisia (siis meneekö toisen paikalle pyörään toinen "heittämällä")?

----------


## LJL

> Varmaan ihan tyhmä kysymys mutta kysyn sen silti: ovatko centerlock ja 6-pultti-kiinnityksellä olevat levyjarrukiekot keskenään vaihtokelpoisia (siis meneekö toisen paikalle pyörään toinen "heittämällä")?



Omien kokemusten mukaan ei välttämättä. Siis levyjarrun keskityksen puolesta. Ainakin joskus kun oli samaan aikaan 26" kiekoissa DT Swissin CL- ja kuusipulttinavat niin ei jarrulevyt niissä ihan identtisessä kohdassa olleet. Hanu-revasta sinänsä

----------


## SSGT-92

Kyllä pitäisi mennä,jarrun saattanet joutua keskittämään.Sovittamallahan tuo selviää.

----------


## ederopaa

Osaako joku keksiä mistä pk-seudun kaupasta saisi oliivin Shimanon BH90 jarruletkuun? Nettiselailun perusteella ei keksinyt mistä. Maanantaina toki saa, muuta sunnuntaina pitäisi päästä lenkille.

----------


## SSGT-92

Tuolta siis et katsonut ;https://www.fillarikellari.fi/jarrul...m-bh90-shimano

----------


## ederopaa

Moi, kiitti vastauksestasi, joo katoin ei vaan ole tänään sunnuntaina auki. XXL:lästäkään ei saa.

----------


## hphuhtin

Voikai Sramin vaihteissa ja jarruissa käyttää Shimanon vaijereita? Mietin yhdestä pyörästä vaihtaa ja varastoissa on vain Shimanoa..  :Vink:

----------


## aleksi_

> Voikai Sramin vaihteissa ja jarruissa käyttää Shimanon vaijereita? Mietin yhdestä pyörästä vaihtaa ja varastoissa on vain Shimanoa..



Itse olen käyttänyt ristiin ilman ongelmia.

----------


## padildo

Moi. Minulla on 29 takakiekko dt swiss 350 straightpull navalla (12x142). Onko tätä napaa mahdollista muokata joillain adaptereilla, jotta saisin sen käyttöön pyörääni joka on boost akselilla?

----------


## 0802905

^ Tässä tallainen adapteri

----------


## padildo

^ Kiitos...

----------


## Pancho

Moi. Mulla on syklon runko työn alla ja nyt olen osasarjaa tilaamassa. Etuhaarukassa jarru on post-mount ja takapäässä is-standard. Osasarjan jarru on edessä ja takana post-mount. Kysymys kuuluukin, miten saan takajarrun sopimaan runkoon? Suoraan se ei onnistu vaan tarvitsen jonkun adapterin? Is to post mount -adapteri siis ilmeisestikin? Onko niitä erilaisia vai kaikki markkinoilta löytyvät mallit sopivat?

----------


## axtrion

Vanhan mutta erinomaiset Helkaman Ainon 28” taka-akselin aukaisin ja kiinni laittaessani väänsin aika tiukkaan ja rusahti. Taka-akseli on nyt mutkalla ja kuulakehä vääntyi. Mitenkäs löydän oikean kokoiset tilalle?

----------


## nasse

Mikäköhän etujarru mahtaisi sopia Isojopoon? Jokin maantiejarru keskikiinnityksellä tietty tarvitsisi olla, mutta onko sellaista mallia joka mahtuu lokarin yli ja silti vielä yltää vanteelle?

----------


## Kanuuna

Enpä lukenut kyssäriä kunnolla. Turha viesti.

----------


## nasse

Ainoa kiinnitysmahdollisuus jarrulle on lokarin pultin reikä, joten pitää olla keskikiinnitteinen jarrulänki.

----------


## H. Moilanen

Siinä tapauksessa menee no-can-do osastolle. Noi pulleeta länkeä ei tiettävästi ole olemassa.

----------


## Malamuutti

Tektro R559? Menee ainakin 46 mm lokarista kevyesti ylitse ja speksattu maksimietäisyys kiinnityspultista vanteen jarrupintaan on 73 mm. Sopiiko muuten tuon Isojopon kehä vannejarrulle?

----------


## Malamuutti

Maantiekiekot, 11-v Shimano/SRAM-vapaanapa ja kymppipakka olisi tarkoitus saada kiinni. Kiekkojen mukana ei tullut nettitietojen mukaista 1,85 mm avaruudetinta, mutta miljoonalootasta löytyy 2,15 mm aluslevy. Onko seurauksena varma osien tuho jos tuon asentaa vai saattaisiko toimia?

----------


## H. Moilanen

^Eihän kolmannesmilli tunnu kuin kuukausiansiossa. Kokeilisin.

----------


## nasse

> Tektro R559? Menee ainakin 46 mm lokarista kevyesti ylitse ja speksattu maksimietäisyys kiinnityspultista vanteen jarrupintaan on 73 mm. Sopiiko muuten tuon Isojopon kehä vannejarrulle?



Noita olen katsellut netissä, mutta tuo lokarin leveys juuri mietitytti. Kiitos tästä tiedosta, nyt saan ainakin tarkastettua onko mitään toivoa. Joissain jopoissa on edessä V-jarru, joten uskoisin/toivoisin, että Isojopon kehä ei materiaaliltaan eroa noista (vaikka toki eri kokoinen vanne voi olla muutenkin täysin erilainen).

----------


## Malamuutti

> Noita olen katsellut netissä, mutta tuo lokarin leveys juuri mietitytti. Kiitos tästä tiedosta, nyt saan ainakin tarkastettua onko mitään toivoa. Joissain jopoissa on edessä V-jarru, joten uskoisin/toivoisin, että Isojopon kehä ei materiaaliltaan eroa noista (vaikka toki eri kokoinen vanne voi olla muutenkin täysin erilainen).



R559 jättää noiden 46 mm lokareiden kummallekin puolelle leveyssuunnassa vielä vähintään tuollaiset puoli senttiä tilaa mutta tuollainen asennus itselläni on, joten sen voin varmuudella sanoa mahtuvan.

----------


## Malamuutti

> ^Eihän kolmannesmilli tunnu kuin kuukausiansiossa. Kokeilisin.



Kaipa tuon uskaltaa kokeilla, kunhan varovasti asentelee, jos ei oikea levy jostain tähän hätään materialisoidu. Säätämään varmaan hieman joutuu, mutta niinhän sitä aina joutuu.

----------


## oppes

Mikä toi keltainen "työkalu" (tuli fillarin mukana vuosi sitten) on? En ole keksinyt tuolle mitään järkevää käyttöä / merkitystä. Punainen on tuttu ja sen käyttötapa tuttu. Tuolla keltaisella on selkeästi jotain yhdennäköisyyttä mutta paksuus on ihan jotain muuta...

----------


## marco1

Keltainen blokki laitetaan jarrupalojen tilalle kun jarrut ilmataan.

----------


## oppes

Marco. Kiitos hyvästä kommentista/ehdotuksesta. Pitää kokeilla. Nopea MUTU on se, ettei tuo sinne mahdu. Mutta pitää kokeilla. MUTU on monesti väärässä....  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## JackOja

Se se kuitenkin on.

----------


## Arosusi

> Maantiekiekot, 11-v Shimano/SRAM-vapaanapa ja kymppipakka olisi tarkoitus saada kiinni. Kiekkojen mukana ei tullut nettitietojen mukaista 1,85 mm avaruudetinta, mutta miljoonalootasta löytyy 2,15 mm aluslevy. Onko seurauksena varma osien tuho jos tuon asentaa vai saattaisiko toimia?



S/S 11 maantie vapaarattaalle 10 pakkaa asennettaessa tarvitaan 1,85 + 1,0 mm  prikat. 9 pakalle riittää 1,85 mm.
https://www.slowtwitch.com/Tech/Cass...2013_3978.html
Jos 2,15 mm prikalla saa tarpeeksi kireälle eikä haittaa että pakka on vähän sisempänä (Esim kahdet vanteet) niin mikä ettei...

----------


## Malamuutti

> S/S 11 maantie vapaarattaalle 10 pakkaa asennettaessa tarvitaan 1,85 + 1,0 mm  prikat. 9 pakalle riittää 1,85 mm.
> https://www.slowtwitch.com/Tech/Cass...2013_3978.html
> Jos 2,15 mm prikalla saa tarpeeksi kireälle eikä haittaa että pakka on vähän sisempänä (Esim kahdet vanteet) niin mikä ettei...



Tuo 2,15 mm prikka - kymppipakan lehtien väliin tuleva - toimi aivan kybällä; kiristys onnistui, vaihteet toimivat säätämättä eikä mitään tuhoutunut (ainakaan vielä). Pidempi koeajo jäi tekemättä, kun huomasin ulkorenkaan sivussa muutaman millin viillon, josta näkyi sisärengas kun paineta nosti, mutta lyhyellä kokaisulla tuntui siltä kuin tähän kiekkopariin asentamani Tiagra-sarjan 12-28-pakka rutisisi pakan keskimmäisillä rattailla vaihtaessa hieman enemmän kuin toisen kiekkosarjan 12-30-Ultegra. Ei siis ongelmia tai epätäsmällisyyttä vaihdossa, hieman ehkä enemmän ääntä. Tai ehkä tuo on juuri sen spekseistä poikkeavan vajaan millin eron aiheuttamaa rutinaa, tiedä häntä.

Aika äänekäs kyllä tuo DT Swissin vapari, taitaa olla DT Swiss 370. Melkoista rallatusta pitää. 

Varmaan osaltaan kuvittelua, mutta pyörä tuntui kyllä herkemmältä ajaa kun kiekkopari keveni reilun puoli kiloa (vanhat kiekot 2,2 kg valmistajan ilmoituksen mukaan, uudet punnittuna 1,6 kg).

----------


## tsändör

Terve!

Osaisiko kukaan sanoa, miten tästä saisi rataspakan irti?



Olen esim. Park Toolin Youtuve-videoita katsellut, enkä oikein saa selvyyttä asiaan.

----------


## hphuhtin

^ Kuva ei näy ainakaan mulla

----------


## tsändör

Kiitos huomiosta! Nyt pitäisi näkyä.

----------


## Matti Heikkinen

uloin ratas on kierteillä pakan rungossa,tarvitset 2 ketjuruoskaa,toisella pidät jostain muusta rattaasta kiinni ja toisella kierrät ratasta

----------


## kotilo

Tarvis uusia rataspakka jotta saan paremmat välitykset isompiin mäkiin Cyclocrossiin. Ajan yleensä yksin tai kaverin kanssa, mutta en isommassa porukassa ja varsinkaan maantiepyörälenkeillä.
Nykyinen ratas yhdistelmä on 38/46 ja 12-25 kasetti. Vaihteistona Shimano Tiagra 9
Ajatuksena vaihtaa kasetti Shimano Tiagra HG50 9 Speed Road Cassette 11-32 T. Noita ei vaan tunnu löytyvän joka kivijalasta.
Biltemasta löytyy Shimano CS-HG50 Art. 27-0075 https://www.biltema.fi/vapaa-aika/py...kka-2000021007
Toimisko/sopiiko tuo vanhan tilalle suoraan mikäli siinä vaan sattuu olemaan haluamani pienempi välitys?

----------


## padildo

Jos haluan vaihtaa nykyisen takakiekon navan 12x142->uuteen 12x148boost napaan, niin käykö nykyiset pinnat vielä kuitenkin? Eli pärjäänkö pelkällä uuden navan ostolla?  :Hymy:

----------


## hphuhtin

> Marco. Kiitos hyvästä kommentista/ehdotuksesta. Pitää kokeilla. Nopea MUTU on se, ettei tuo sinne mahdu. Mutta pitää kokeilla. MUTU on monesti väärässä....



Ilmauspala se on, tarkoituksena on pitää männät paikallaan kun pumppaa jarrukahvoja. Mäntiä voi varovasti painaa sisään jollain työkalulla jossa ei ole teräviä kohtia (itse käytän jostain jäänyttä pyöreää muovitikkua), jotta saa tuon mahtumaan. Tai vaihtoehtoisesti, jos männät on passelilla kohdalla, voi hioa sitä palaa vähän ohuemmaksi. 

Mutta mikä se punainen pala on, itsellä pyörii niitä enkä ole tarvinnut.. :Vink:

----------


## marco1

Punainen pala on kuljetussuoja, se estää jarrupaloja painumasta yhteen esim kuljetuksen aikana jos kiekko on irti.

Ikivanha Maguran versio on parempi siinä mielessä että jos palat on painuneet yhteen niin sen terävällä reunalla ne palat saa helposti irti toisistaan.

----------


## ealex

> Tai vaihtoehtoisesti, jos männät on passelilla kohdalla, voi hioa sitä palaa vähän ohuemmaksi.



Ilmauspalaa ei todellakaan saisi hioa ohuemmaksi, sehän on koko prosessin tarkoitus, miksi pitää poistaa kiekko ja jurrupalat ilmauksen aikana ja käyttää ilmauspalaa – että saa männät oikealle kohdalle jotta järjestelmään ei jää liikaa nestettä. Nimittäin jos palat ja levy ovat hiukan kuluneet, männät ovat liian ulkona ilmausprosessin kannalta.


Lisäksi jarrusatulan sisälle jää helposti ilmakuplia jos männät ovat hiukan ulos painuneet.

----------


## oppes

Joo. On se (keltainen työkalu yllä) ilmaukseen tarkoitettu  :Hymy:  Piti oikein kokeilla. Männäthän on helppo painaa sisään esimerkiksi sopivaa ruuvimeisseliä mäntien välissä kääntämällä. Kun männät on sisällä, tuupataan tuo blokki väliin. Moottoripyörien jarruja kun on tullut lukemattomia ilmattua vuosien aikana, olen aina käyttänyt "omatekemiä" blokkeja palojen välissä.

----------


## oppes

> Punainen pala on kuljetussuoja, se estää jarrupaloja painumasta yhteen esim kuljetuksen aikana jos kiekko on irti....



Eikös se punaisen tarkoitus ole estää mäntää pullahtamasta ulos sylinteristä kun levy on välistä veks, jos jarrukahvaa vahingossa painetaan.

----------


## hphuhtin

> Ilmauspalaa ei todellakaan saisi hioa ohuemmaksi, sehän on koko prosessin tarkoitus, miksi pitää poistaa kiekko ja jurrupalat ilmauksen aikana ja käyttää ilmauspalaa – että saa männät oikealle kohdalle jotta järjestelmään ei jää liikaa nestettä.



Täällä foorumillakin on keskusteltu, että hiomalla pala sopivasti pienemmäksi saa poistettua jarruista välystä, jota voi joskus olla jos palat ovat turhan kaukana jarrulevystä. Lähellekään aina ei tarvitse ja jos turhaan tekee se tietysti johtaa palojen hinkkaamiseen.

----------


## hedveikki

Pitäisi paikantaa missä vika kun 4 vaihteinen naistenpyörä polkaisee tyhjää ylämäessä kun polkee. Pitääkö vaihtaa taka hubi vai saako säädöllä fiksattua? Mulla kokemusta vain normaaleista mtb takakasettien vaihdoista jne.

----------


## ealex

> Täällä foorumillakin on keskusteltu, että hiomalla pala sopivasti pienemmäksi saa poistettua jarruista välystä, jota voi joskus olla jos palat ovat turhan kaukana jarrulevystä. Lähellekään aina ei tarvitse ja jos turhaan tekee se tietysti johtaa palojen hinkkaamiseen.



Huomasin, mutta en kahteen paikkaan viitsinyt kommentoida.  :Sarkastinen:  Männät asettuvat toimivassa jarrussa täysin automaattisesti oikealle paikalle, mutten tulisi ongelmia, kun jarrupalat ja levyt kuluvat.

----------


## H. Moilanen

> Tarvis uusia rataspakka jotta saan paremmat välitykset isompiin mäkiin Cyclocrossiin. Ajan yleensä yksin tai kaverin kanssa, mutta en isommassa porukassa ja varsinkaan maantiepyörälenkeillä.
> Nykyinen ratas yhdistelmä on 38/46 ja 12-25 kasetti. Vaihteistona Shimano Tiagra 9
> Ajatuksena vaihtaa kasetti Shimano Tiagra HG50 9 Speed Road Cassette 11-32 T. Noita ei vaan tunnu löytyvän joka kivijalasta.
> Biltemasta löytyy Shimano CS-HG50 Art. 27-0075 https://www.biltema.fi/vapaa-aika/py...kka-2000021007
> Toimisko/sopiiko tuo vanhan tilalle suoraan mikäli siinä vaan sattuu olemaan haluamani pienempi välitys?



Periaattessa mikä tahansa 9 lehtinen pakka käy tilalle, kunhan suurin ratas on max 32T ja vaihtajassa häkin pituus riittävä. Suuremmat rattaat vaativat lisäosan, ettei vaihtaja ja pakka kohtaa. Esim. Wolftooth Componentsin Road Link on toimiva kapistus.





> Jos haluan vaihtaa nykyisen takakiekon navan 12x142->uuteen 12x148boost napaan, niin käykö nykyiset pinnat vielä kuitenkin? Eli pärjäänkö pelkällä uuden navan ostolla?



Suattaapi ollakkii, vuan suattaapi olla olemattakkii. Jos ainoa muuttuja on laippojen välinen etäisyys, todennäköisesti pärjäät vanhoilla. Pinnalaskuri kertoo viimekädessä totuuden, kun syötät sinne uuden navan mitat ja vertaat tuloksia vanhan navan mitalla tehtyihin laskelmiin.

----------


## oskaricc

Miten tälläisestä Reynolds navasta saa vaaparattaan rungon irti? Ei lähde vetämällä.

----------


## Rawjunk

Uskaltaako tämmöisen stemmin oikeasti kiristää 8 nm:iin hiilarikaulaputkeen: https://cdn.road.cc/sites/default/fi...Pro%20stem.jpg ?

Kiristin aamulla 6nm:iin ja ajoin 80 km ja taas on keulassa välystä.

----------


## Moska

Onhan expanderi oikean mallinen ja kiristetty riittävän tiukalle? Sekin tukee ruotoa. Onhan kaksipulttisissakin stemmeissä ruuvit 5nm kireydessä ja niitä on kaksi. Enemmän olisin huolissani itse stemmin kestävyydestä, mutta tuossahan on valmistajan ohje painettuna.
Välyksen ei kyllä pitäisi muuttua vaikka stemmin ruuvit olisi auki, jos expanderi ja hattu on oikein kiristetty.

----------


## Rawjunk

> Onhan expanderi oikean mallinen ja kiristetty riittävän tiukalle? Sekin tukee ruotoa. Onhan kaksipulttisissakin stemmeissä ruuvit 5nm kireydessä ja niitä on kaksi. Enemmän olisin huolissani itse stemmin kestävyydestä, mutta tuossahan on valmistajan ohje painettuna.
> Välyksen ei kyllä pitäisi muuttua vaikka stemmin ruuvit olisi auki, jos expanderi ja hattu on oikein kiristetty.



Tämmönen suht järeä expanderi löytyy ja on pysynyt pohjassa: https://www.rosebikes.fi/xtreme-compression-plug-480323

Top cap tulee stemmin päälle ja sen ja expanderin välillä on se noin 5mm tyhjää. Yleensä kiristän laakerin niin, että ei tunnu välystä eikä jäykkyyttä ohjauksessa. Ajoin kyllä paikoiteillen suht huonokuntoisia teitä tänään.

Edit: Kiristin sen nyt 7nm:iin aluksi eikä kuulunut rusahdusta kaulaputkesta. Jospa se pysyisi kireällä.

----------


## Remonttireiska

Tunnistaako joku näiden mekaanisten jarrujen valmistajan ja mallin? En löytänyt mitään merkintöjä. Kyseessä 2000-luvun alun maastopyörä.

http://kuvanjako.fi/63mhu.jpg
http://kuvanjako.fi/om750.jpg

----------


## maapaa

^ ProMax tulee ekana mieleen.

----------


## ranzi

26" jäykkäperä enskaan kiekkosetti hakusessa. Millainen setti olisi hyvä, kun osa ajosta sijoittuu helpommille alamäkiradoille ja osa perus polkuajoon? Mistäs kiekkoja kannattaisi tilailla?

----------


## Einiö

Tuli ostettua Kuota kebel (kiinan?) Maantie runko kun halvalla sai. 
Mietin vaan että mitä asioita kiekoista pitää ottaa huomioon että sopivat, vai onko näissä standardi mitat, napojen leveys yms? Ja toki se että onko pikalinkuilla vai läpiakselilla, muuta?

Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Pexxi

Vapaarattaan nopeus, kympistä ei saa yhtätoista kai kuin viilaamalla. Yhteentoista menee sitten kyllä kymppi.

----------


## SamiMerilohi

> Miten tälläisestä Reynolds navasta saa vaaparattaan rungon irti? Ei lähde vetämällä.



Tod. näk. tuo vapaarattaan vieressä oleva musta akseliadapteri lähtee vetämällä irti, jonka jälkeen myös vapaarattaan saa vedettyä pois.

----------


## hphuhtin

> Tod. näk. tuo vapaarattaan vieressä oleva musta akseliadapteri lähtee vetämällä irti, jonka jälkeen myös vapaarattaan saa vedettyä pois.



Arvaus, katso ettei vastapuolella oleva musta holkki lähde vetämällä pois, se voi olla vain suojus ja sen alla olisi sitten jotain mistä saa otetta.

----------


## jone1

Palat pois ja johonkin liuottimeen kylpyyn mikä pystyy oljyyn, mahdollinen uunitus päälle.
Brake cleaner on hyvää mutta vaatii ilmeisesti kaupassa käynnin.
Laikan putsaus rätillä ja liuottimella.

----------


## TERU

> Millä levyjarrut kannattas puhdistaa, jos sinne on lurahtanut WD-40:stä?



Sinol auttaa rasvan poistoon.

----------


## oskaricc

> Arvaus, katso ettei vastapuolella oleva musta holkki lähde vetämällä pois, se voi olla vain suojus ja sen alla olisi sitten jotain mistä saa otetta.



Molemmilta puolilta lähtee tuo musta holkki ihan vetämällä pois mutta sieltä alta ei apuja ole löytynyt eikä vapaaratas liikahda nuo irrallaankaan.

----------


## TERU

Olisko vapaarattaan keskellä kymppimillinen kuusiokoloavaimen paikka?

----------


## oskaricc

> Olisko vapaarattaan keskellä kymppimillinen kuusiokoloavaimen paikka?



Ihan pyöreä reikä on. Tuossa siis 12mm thruaxle.

----------


## paaton

> Molemmilta puolilta lähtee tuo musta holkki ihan vetämällä pois mutta sieltä alta ei apuja ole löytynyt eikä vapaaratas liikahda nuo irrallaankaan.



Ja olet koettanut jättää pakan paikalleen, jotta siitä saa nykäistyä?

----------


## TERU

No niinpä tietenki, voisko siellä ihan reiän pohjalla olla 13 mm kuusiokoloavaimen paikka? 
Jotenkinhan napa on kasattu.

----------


## PatilZ

Miksi Shimano Ultegra r8010 direct mount jarrujen lukitus-vapautus-vipu (se sellainen kierrettävä) aukeaa itsestään?

----------


## TERU

Pelkkää arvelua, voisko vaijeri olla liian löysällä?

----------


## ereavk

Vanhassa(-01) Corratec maantiepyörässä Sram Gemini vasen etuvaihdevipu on rikki, voiko sen tilalle laittaa Sram X.4 ??? Tai joku muu?

----------


## TERU

Vasemmaksi vivuksi voi laittaa (melkein) minkä tahansa, mutta voiko eriparivivuilla ajaa?

----------


## ereavk

> Vasemmaksi vivuksi voi laittaa (melkein) minkä tahansa, mutta voiko eriparivivuilla ajaa?



Miksei vois? :Sekaisin:

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Ihan hyvin voi.

----------


## JK-

Pyörässä on nyt 1 1/8" - 1 1/2" tapered keula, saako tuon keulan käymään runkoon joka syö 1 1/8 - 1 1/4" laakeria? Järkeilin ettei mutta kysytään vielä viisaammilta..

Ajatuksena päivittää runkoa Vitus -> Cube, uusien osien lista tuppaa vaan kasvamaan

----------


## arctic biker

> Pyörässä on nyt 1 1/8" - 1 1/2" tapered keula, saako tuon keulan käymään runkoon joka syö 1 1/8 - 1 1/4" laakeria? Järkeilin ettei mutta kysytään vielä viisaammilta..
> 
> Ajatuksena päivittää runkoa Vitus -> Cube, uusien osien lista tuppaa vaan kasvamaan



Eihän se paksumpi paksumpi putki pienempään reikään mahdu.

----------


## JK-

> Eihän se paksumpi paksumpi putki pienempään reikään mahdu.



Jep, järjellä ajatellen noinhan se menee.. 

Ajattelin lähinnä onko olemassa ulkopuolista laakerointia (ja onko tuossa mitään järkeä, ei) vähän linkin tapaan. Menee kyllä turhan askarteluksi..

https://www.bikeradar.com/news/artic...d-tubes-25275/

----------


## Slatan

Muutama pikakysymys Sram GS Eagle 12s vaihteistoon liittyen:
1. käykö takapakan irroittamiseen normaali 11-pakalle tarkoitettu ketjupiiska vai täytyykö hommata 12-pakalle tarkoitettu piiska?
2. sama ongelma ketjunkatkaisimen kanssa. Löytyy 11-lehtiselle tarkoitettu katkaisin, saako sillä 12- ketjun siististi poikki?
3. Vaihdevivussa ärsyttää, kun sekä pienemmälle että suuremmalle vaihtamiseen joutuu käyttämään peukaloa. Ei riitä säädöt, että saisi ergonomiseen asentoon nuo vivut? Peukalo kipeytyy kun pienemmälle vaihtaminen on niin "kaukana". XO1 vaihtaja tarjoaa hieman enemmän säätömahdollisuutta vivun asentoon? Onko kenelläkään ollut samaa ongelmaa ja löytänyt esim. tuosta XO1 vaihtajasta apua?

----------


## H. Moilanen

^11 spd työkalut käy 12 spd vehkeille.

----------


## Graze

> Muutama pikakysymys Sram GS Eagle 12s vaihteistoon liittyen:
> 1. käykö takapakan irroittamiseen normaali 11-pakalle tarkoitettu ketjupiiska vai täytyykö hommata 12-pakalle tarkoitettu piiska?
> 2. sama ongelma ketjunkatkaisimen kanssa. Löytyy 11-lehtiselle tarkoitettu katkaisin, saako sillä 12- ketjun siististi poikki?
> 3. Vaihdevivussa ärsyttää, kun sekä pienemmälle että suuremmalle vaihtamiseen joutuu käyttämään peukaloa. Ei riitä säädöt, että saisi ergonomiseen asentoon nuo vivut? Peukalo kipeytyy kun pienemmälle vaihtaminen on niin "kaukana". XO1 vaihtaja tarjoaa hieman enemmän säätömahdollisuutta vivun asentoon? Onko kenelläkään ollut samaa ongelmaa ja löytänyt esim. tuosta XO1 vaihtajasta apua?



Tänään asentelin X01 vivun, huomenna kunnolla testaamaan. Hieman parempaan asentoon saa pitkän vivun, mutta jos koittaa säätää vieläkin paremmin, niin haittaa pikkuvivun käyttöä. Lienee tottumiskysymys.

----------


## Graze

Pitkä vipu jos olisi vähän lyhyempi tai lyhentäisi itse niin voisi olla hyvä. Parempi tuo kuitenkin on kuin ei säädettävä vaihdevipu. En viitsi muokata kun toimii ihan ok.

----------


## hece

> Pyörässä on nyt 1 1/8" - 1 1/2" tapered keula, saako tuon keulan käymään runkoon joka syö 1 1/8 - 1 1/4" laakeria? Järkeilin ettei mutta kysytään vielä viisaammilta..



Siis hetkinen, mitä tarkoittaa '1 1/4" laakeri' ? Oleellista tässä siis tietää rungon emäputken sisämitat. Teräsrungoissa ihan yleisesti käytössä 44mm sisämitan emäputki jolloin tapered 1.5" keuloilla alapuolinen laakeri tulee emäputken alapuolelle.

----------


## oskaricc

> Ja olet koettanut jättää pakan paikalleen, jotta siitä saa nykäistyä?



kokeiltu nyt myös tuota, ei liikahda mihinkään.

----------


## Reiss

Mikä siinä nyt on kun kampien läheisyydestä kuuluu ärsyttävää naksuntaa, kun antaa vähänkään enemmän voimaa? Keskiölaakeri vaihdettu, ketjut vaihdettu, polkimet vaihdettu, eturattaiden ruuvit irrotettu ja laitettu kireälle, satulaputki tsekattu. Pyörä kyllä kulkee, mutta tulee sellainen fiilis että hajoo tien päälle rutinan vuoksi. Ääni tulee riippumatta siitä kumpi eturatas käytössä. Ei nuo etuset nyt niin kuluneelta näytä, vai voiko olla niin harhaanjohtava että takapakka tiensä päässä? Rungon olen myös tarkastanut, eikä siinä näytä mitään vikaa olevan. Entä kuuluuko nuo keltaisella ympyröidyt liitoskohdat olla noin raollaan? En keksi muuta kun laittaa uudet rieskat tilaukseen.

----------


## tumz

Vaihdevaijerista katkesi se muovinen säätöruuvi joka tulee kiinni Shimanon vaihdevipuun. Uuusi pitäisi hommata. Onko näitä ihan yleisesti myynnissä kaupoissa?
Samalla pitäisi uusia alivion vaihdevipu. Voiko tähän hommata tilalle esim. Deore sarjaa olevan?

----------


## hphuhtin

En tiedä onko säätöruuveja (”adjuster” kaiketi) kaupoissa yleisesti. Voipi olla, voipi olla että ei. Sen sijaan vaihdinta voi vaihtaa, edellyttäen että on sama määrä vaihteita tai sitten ns. friction shifter (näitä tosin ei taida Deorena olla..).

----------


## laukkis

Onko tämä kierrepakka vai kasetti? Ja mistä sen tunnistaa?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk

----------


## Herkko6

Aukaiset tuon "mutterin" ja katsot. Googleta kuvia polkupyörän kasettipakka ja kierrepakka, niin ero näkyy. Kasettipakka liukuu paikalleen lovettuja uria pitkin ja kierrepakassa on pohjalla kierteet ja se kierretään paikalleen. Ketjun veto pitää sen tiukasti pohjassa.
https://www.biltema.fi/vapaa-aika/py...alu-2000023873

----------


## laukkis

Jees, kasetiksi osoittaitui kun kävin ostamassa työkaluja. Vielä kun sais keskiolaakerin auki... On aika tiukassa. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk

----------


## Herkko6

Keskiölaakerin avaamisessa muista oikea suunta!  :Hymy: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=in0eWKepZ2c

----------


## sampo12

Onko KMC ketjuissa pikalukot valmiina? Srameissa lukee että powerlock löytyy mutta esim tässä ei http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/f.../rp-prod120675

----------


## Moska

> Onko KMC ketjuissa pikalukot valmiina? Srameissa lukee että powerlock löytyy mutta esim tässä ei http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/f.../rp-prod120675



Ainakin kaikissa omissa on ollut mukana.

Ja tuolla on käyttäjä arvioissa: Plus is really cheap and durable and it has extra link included

----------


## Mr_W

^^ Tuossa Q&A-kohdassa kysytään jotta "does MIssing Link come with this chain?" ja vastauksena useita kappaleita "kyllää". 

Eli olettaisin että useimmissa (kaikissa?) KMC:n ketjuissa tulee tuo missing link mukana. Mutta ilmeisesti missing linkejä on olemassa kertakäyttöisiä ja monikäyttöisiä ja ainakin omien hankintojeni mukana varoiteltiin sen kertakäyttöisyydestä. Voinee silti kestää useitakin irrotuksia.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Tyhmä kysymys. Ostin uudet kiekot jotka ovat paketissa qr-navoilla ja paketissa mukana tuli myös sovitteet läpiakseleille. Etukiekosta qr end capit lähtikin ihan käsin vetämällä, mutta mites ne lähtee tuolta takanavasta ? Tarviiko jotain erikoistyökaluja ? Ei viitsisi lähteä uusia kiekkoja rikkomaan, joten kysytään ensin.

----------


## zipo

Katso  thrubolt adaterin sisään ,jos ei ole jengoja niin lähtee vetämällä.Päätykorkit saattaa olla melko tiukasti kiinni.(o-rengas lukitus)

----------


## mando

Jarrujen (vanne) päivitystä, 105 vai Ultegra ?
Nyt kiinni Tiagran jarrut, muu osasarja 105 (5800).

----------


## JK-

105 jarruihin mahtuu 28mm rengas, Ultegraan 25mm jos merkitystä

Tehossa/käytössä/hinnassa ei liene suurta eroa

Itselle tosin vaihdoin ultegrat koska muu sarja samaa

----------


## Nautiskelija

Toimiiko 9 speed 11-34 takapakka 9 speed 11-32 takapakan tilalla? Sora kahva ja 105 takavaihtaja. Uusi pakka tulee siis kakkoskiekkoihin kiinni. Toimiiko saman pituinen (esim isomman pakan mukaan mitoitettu) ketju molempien pakkojen kanssa ongelmitta? Cheers!

----------


## H. Moilanen

^Vaihtaja ei välttämättä toimi. Virallisesti vaihtaja riittää vain 32 piikkiselle rattaalle. Ketjun saa kyllä toimimaan.

----------


## kauris

> 105 jarruihin mahtuu 28mm rengas, Ultegraan 25mm jos merkitystä
> 
> Tehossa/käytössä/hinnassa ei liene suurta eroa
> 
> Itselle tosin vaihdoin ultegrat koska muu sarja samaa



Minulla mahtuu 28 mm Contin four seasonit 2016 Ultegroihin, jotka ovat kiinni Cannondale Caad12 maantiepyörässä. 
Vanteet tosin aika kapeat.

----------


## Nautiskelija

> ^Vaihtaja ei välttämättä toimi. Virallisesti vaihtaja riittää vain 32 piikkiselle rattaalle. Ketjun saa kyllä toimimaan.



Ok. Jos ei toimi, niin toimisiko jollain toisella takavaihtajalla? Olisiko sinulla muuten linkata jotain taulukkoa näistä yhteensopivuuksista? Löysin itse tämän: https://www.mantel.com/blog/en/derai...um-techcenter/

----------


## TERU

Maastopuolen 9-vaihtajat toimii, Deore, SLX, XT esimerkiksi. Minulla ysin maantiekahat ja XT takavaihtajana. Noilla toimii kysytty pakka, vaikka saattaa tuo toimia 105 vaihtajallakin Shimano on varovainen taatessaan toimivuuden.

----------


## arctic biker

Just ootan Bike24 pakettia , loppuviikkoa tullee. 11-34 takapakka ynnä  Deoren 9takavaihtaja , nuo 10Ultegrakahvalle aattelin naittaa. Kammenrattaissa köyhäilin, hyvännäköiset 48/34 löytyi jemmoista. Toki uusi ketju KMC:n 93 eli perustasoa hieman parempi. Toivon niin.

----------


## TERU

Tuo onkin jännä juttu, että ysin maastotakavaihtaja toimii kympin maantiekahvoillakin ja ihan aidosti kymppinä, tietenkin pakka ja ketju myös kymppiä. Monin tavoin voi "rikkoa" Shimasnon antamia ohjeita kun sen osaa, säännöt on osattava jotta niitä voi rikkoa.

----------


## Nautiskelija

Kyllä kyllä, kiitti kommenteista. Onko ketjun speed muuten parempi valita takavaihtajan vai takapakan speedin mukaan, jos näissä eroa?

----------


## TERU

Pakan rattaiden lukumäärän mukaan on varminta.

----------


## tokera

Onko tietoa riittääkö 11 spd 105 sarjan takavaihtajassa kapasiteetti ja toimiiko 11-34 tai 11-36 pakalla? 11-32 nyt ja toimii hienosti, mutta tiuhempaa tarvitsisi aina välillä.

----------


## H. Moilanen

^Vaatii Road Linkin tai muun vastaavan kikkareen.

----------


## makton

Kenelläkään käyttökokemuksia wolftooth tanpanista? 6800 Kahvat ja XT 8000 takavaihtaja kombo toimii ilman kytkintä ihan hyvin, mutta kytkimen kanssa ei meinaa vaihtaa vaihteita ollenkaan, kumpaankaan suuntaan. Säätämällä kytkin miltei pois päältä, toiminta paranee, mutta hyöty jää olemattomaksi.

----------


## TurboKoo

Ei kokemusta mutta Ultegra RX olisi parempi valinta tuohon komboon.

----------


## Fat Boy

Eilen raksahti eturattaasta pala pois ja siihen perään takavaihtaja päreiksi. Kyseessä 11s sram nx (2017). Onko perusteltuja tai mutuiltuja syitä vaihtaa tilalle jotain muuta vai samanlainen. Toiminta sinällään on ollut suht luotettavaa.

----------


## makton

> Ei kokemusta mutta Ultegra RX olisi parempi valinta tuohon komboon.



Laitoinkin eilen tilaukseen RX:n ja roadlink DM:n. Jotenkin tuntuu varmemmalta yhdistelmältä.

----------


## TurboKoo

Ultegra RX menee 34 piikkiseen asti.

----------


## makton

Ja roadlink DM:llä 11-42 asti, joka nyt cutthroatissa on kiinni.

----------


## Tomos

Korkkasinpa sitten jarrulevyn ruuvin kierteet mavicin navasta. Meni sen verran helpolla että on tainnut jo tehtaalta tulla viallinen osa tai sitten Canyonin kokoonpanija on käyttänyt liikaa voimaa kasatessa.

Oli miten oli, mikähän lienee sitten tuollaisen hazardipotentiaali suht kevyessä xc-ajossa? Ei oikein nappais alkaa vaihtamaan uutta kiekkoa noin uuteen pyörään, ja uutta napaakaan ei taida mavicilta irrota.

edit: Kyseessä siis sellainen napa missä jarrulevy on kiinni kuudella ruuvilla.

----------


## marco1

^5:llä pysyy varmasti ja kuudennen voi liimata näön vuoksi paikalleen.

----------


## oppes

^^ Jos haluaa HIFIstellä, niin poraus seuraavaan kokoon ja jenkatapilla kierre. Ei kummoinen homma.

----------


## Moska

Jos haluaa hifistellä, niin oikean kokoinen helicoil. Tai liimalla muka ruuvi
Itse en ainakaan sietäisi väärän kokoista ruuvia, mikä ei mahdu jarrulevystä läpi, kanta on isompi, eikä välttämättä mahdu edes olemaan kunnolla.

----------


## Tomos

Kiitoksia vastauksista, pitää nyt kattoa että mitä tuo alkaa sanomaan kun käy testaamassa. Kyllä tuo ruuvi tuossa nyt jollain lailla kiristyy ja pysyy mutta vähän epäilyttää silti. Onneks on sentään takakiekossa niin ei ole ihan niin #yolo-meininkiä.

On kyllä varmaan maailman typerin napadesign kun ruuvinreikä on yhdeltä sivulta jyrsitty auki. Ilmeisesti noiden suoravetopinnojen takia tai jotain.

----------


## kebavirtanen

Ostin tyttärelle napavaihteisen Tunturi Tiffanyn (7 vaihdetta). http://www.tunturi.fi/tuote/citypyor...turkoosi-2018/

Nyt kun fillarilla on ajettu ehkä 50 km, niin polkimet alkoivat pyöriä tyhjää kun niitä polkaisee. Pyörä on täysin ajokelvoton. Kun pyörä on ylösalaisin, niin käsillä pyöritettäessä veto toimii kuten pitääkin.

Mikäs tässä on vikana?

----------


## jii.haanpaa

Osaakohan joku sanoa suoriltakäsin, mikä homma: eilen lenkillä huomasin, että takavaihtaja ei enää vaihda 3-4 pienemmälle rattaalle ollenkaan. Kahva tuntui pienemmälle rattaalle vaihdettaessa lyövän samalla tavalla tyhjää, kuin normaalisti ketjujen jo ollessa pienimmällä rattaalla. Muuten vaihteet vaihtuivat nätisti. Saan säädettyä vaihteet myös siten, että ketjut vaihtuvat normaalisi pienimmälle rattaalle, mutta nyt ne eivät vaihdu enää 3-4 suurimmalle rattaalle. Taas tällä välillä kaikki "toimii" ja vaihtuu normaalisti. Eipä ole koskaan tullut tällaista vastaan. Voiko kahvalle tapahtua jotakin tämän selittävää hämärää?

Kahva ja vaihtaja Shimanon 5800 105:t.

----------


## oem

^Villi arvaus:
Vaijerin kuori on lähtenyt pois pidikkeestään :Vink:

----------


## jii.haanpaa

^No eipä käynyt itselläni mielessä tällainen vaihtoehto  :Hymy:  Pikavilkaisun perusteella vaijeri meni kuitenkin sieltä ja siten miten pitäisikin. Näyttää hieman siltä, että indeksointi olisi sillä tavalla keturallaan, että vaihtajan liikerata olisi pienempi kuin pitäisi. Eli jossakin välissä pakkaa vaihteen saa yhden isommalle/pienemmälle, jos vaihtaa kaksi kertaa jne ja tämä olisi sitten pois pakan ääripäistä.

----------


## Moska

Löytyykö kahvasta kuitenkin kaikki pykälät?

----------


## Iglumies

Todennäköisesti kahvasta löytyy tämän näköinen vaijerinpää.

----------


## jii.haanpaa

Pikaihmettelyn perusteella kahvasta löytyy kyllä kaikki pykälät, mutta risa vaijeri olisi tosiaan looginen selitys. Kiitoksia vinkeistä jo tässä vaiheessa tragediaa  :Hymy:

----------


## Ile72

Käytin eturengasta irti jotta sain fillarin auton kyytiin. Nyt levyjarrun(neste) vasen pala laahaa. Onko se vaan rengas irti ja painaa sitä sisään vai mitä temppuja vaaditaan?

----------


## H. Moilanen

^Jarrusatulan keskittäminen, etukiekon asentaminen uudellen (=oikeasti paikalleen) tai sitten viimeisenä tuo mäntien painaminen sisään. Mitään näistä ei kyllä yleensä tarvi tehdä, ellei jarrukahvaa ole painanut kiekon ollessa irti tai vaihtoehtoisesti kiekko ei ole kunnolla paikallaan.

----------


## Huge004

Hei,

Tuli ajettua etuvanne solmuun ja nyt pitäisi saada pyörä takaisin ajoon.

Olen nyt yrittänyt löytää kyseistä vannetta netistä mutta huonolla menestyksellä.
Tuli myös mieleen että jos vaan vaihtaisi kehän ja veisi pyöräliikkeeseen koottavaksi? Mitä pitää ottaa huomioon jos ostan pelkästään uuden kehän?

Vai onko tässä nyt vain pakko ostaa uudet vanteet että pääsee ajamaan. Ei olisi nyt kyllä hirveästi rahaa laittaa palamaan.

Kyseessä tämä vanne 27.5 koossa ja boostina

https://www.dtswiss.com/en/products/...900-spline-30/


-Mika

----------


## kuovipolku

> ^Jarrusatulan keskittäminen, etukiekon asentaminen uudellen (=oikeasti paikalleen) tai sitten viimeisenä tuo mäntien painaminen sisään. Mitään näistä ei kyllä yleensä tarvi tehdä, ellei jarrukahvaa ole painanut kiekon ollessa irti tai vaihtoehtoisesti kiekko ei ole kunnolla paikallaan.



Ehkä ei yleensä mutta ilmeisesti joskus kuitenkin, sillä mulla kävi ihan sama juttu vaikka (1) se asia mistä voin mennä takuuseen on nimenomaan etten koskettanutkaan jarrukahvaa eikä siihen mikään voinut osuakaan, ja (2) en ymmärrä vieläkään miten sillä paljon mainostetulla ja ylistetyllä läpiakselilla kiekko voisi olla olematta kunnolla paikallaan,

Selitys jota silloin minulle tarjottiin että olin jotenkin onnistunut kiekkoa takaisin laittaessani osumaan jarrumäntään. Ongeman luvattiin poistuvan painamalla jarrumäntää. Koska kumpikaan ei minulle täysin auennut enkä viitsinyt vaivata lähipiiristä ketään asian päälle ymmärtävää enkä kehdannut viedä luottomekaanikolleni ja koska maantiekausi on jatkunut iloisesti, pyörä on vielä kellarissa samassa tilassa...

----------


## H. Moilanen

> Tuli myös mieleen että jos vaan vaihtaisi kehän ja veisi pyöräliikkeeseen koottavaksi? Mitä pitää ottaa huomioon jos ostan pelkästään uuden kehän?



Onhan tämäkin vaihtoehto. Ainoa huomioitava seikka on pinnareikien määrä (=oltava sama kuin navassa). Tosin kustannuksilla mitattuna tämä ei välttämättä ole järkevä vaihtoehto.

----------


## hece

> Olen nyt yrittänyt löytää kyseistä vannetta netistä mutta huonolla menestyksellä.
> Tuli myös mieleen että jos vaan vaihtaisi kehän ja veisi pyöräliikkeeseen koottavaksi? Mitä pitää ottaa huomioon jos ostan pelkästään uuden kehän?
> 
> Vai onko tässä nyt vain pakko ostaa uudet vanteet että pääsee ajamaan. Ei olisi nyt kyllä hirveästi rahaa laittaa palamaan.
> Kyseessä tämä vanne 27.5 koossa ja boostina
> https://www.dtswiss.com/en/products/...900-spline-30/







> Onhan tämäkin vaihtoehto. Ainoa huomioitava seikka on pinnareikien määrä (=oltava sama kuin navassa). Tosin kustannuksilla mitattuna tämä ei välttämättä ole järkevä vaihtoehto.



Niin, jos se on sama kehä. Muuten pitää myös vanteen ERD (effective rim diameter ~pinnareikien halkaisija) täsmätä tai voi mennä pinnatkin vaihtoon.

----------


## t-p

Mitä teen väärin? 

Muksun pyörässä halpa Shimano TZ30 etuvaihtaja. Laitoin revoshiftin tilalle altus sl-m310 liipaisimen.

Nyt joko vaijeri on kireä ja vaihtaa suoraan pienimmältä rattaalta isoimmalle 1->2 liipaisulla (eli hyppää keskimmäisen yli).

Tai vaijeri on lerpattavan löysä ollessaan pienimmällä edessä, mutta vaihto 1->2->3 toimii ok.

Pitäisikö näillä saada toimiva kombo ilman tosi löysää vaijeria?

----------


## sampo12

Käykö ketjulukot ristiin eri valmistajan ketjuun? Sramin lukot kmc ketjuun

Lähetetty minun BLA-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kanuuna

^Ainakin KMC on käynyt Simppaan. Sama nopeus vaan niin pitäisi käydä. Tosin jotkut lukot sanotaan olevan kertakäyttöisiä ja toiset monta kertaa käytettäviä. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kauris

Säädin täpärin gx eagle 12 takavaihtajan ensin kuntoon b-tensionsäädön osalta tällä työkalulla ja se edellytti ruuvaamista vain hieman vaihtajaa lähemmäs rattaita ruuvaamalla. 
https://r2-bike.com/SRAM-Chaingap-To...ear-Derailleur

Sen jälkeen siirryin gx 11 sarjalaisen takajäykän pariin ja huomasin, että mittari näytti vaihtajan ylemmän rissan kulkevan toooodella paljon liian lähellä. Kun aloin ruuvaamaan säätöruuvia lisää sisään niin ruuvi piti ruuvata aivan loppuun saakka ,jotta säädöt olivat työn työkalun mukaan kohdillaan. Aloin epäilemään sopiiko työkalu gx 11 vaihtajaan lainkaan mutta kyllä se yhteensopivaksi mainitaan tuon linkin tekstiosuudessa 
Onko samanlaisia kokemuksia?

----------


## JackOja

^
[OffT]
Punnitsitko tuon muovinpalan painaako luvatut 7g? Siis lähinnä ihmettelen Ärkakkosen tyyppejä, pitääkö tuollaisen työkalun paino tietää ja mainostaa oikein vaakakuvan kanssa  :Hymy:  :No huh!: 
[/OffT]

----------


## H. Moilanen

> Onko samanlaisia kokemuksia?



Tuon kalun kanssa kun säätää, rissa kulkee vähän turhankin kaukana pakasta. Kuluneen pakan kanssa ketju rupee herkästi loikkimaan hampaita yli. Säädin lähemmäksi ja pakalle tuli lisää elinkaarta.

----------


## LJL

> ^
> [OffT]
> Punnitsitko tuon muovinpalan painaako luvatut 7g? Siis lähinnä ihmettelen Ärkakkosen tyyppejä, pitääkö tuollaisen työkalun paino tietää ja mainostaa oikein vaakakuvan kanssa 
> [/OffT]



Ärsyttävä-kakkonen ei olisi ärsyttävä-kakkonen, jos ei olisi punnittu. Siksi se on välillä ärsyttävä. Myös siksi, että sinne on uponnut sievoisia summia rahaa.

----------


## Papana

Meikäläinen on ihan käsi näissä pyörähommissa, joten heltiäisikö apua?
White 3 lite siis ajossa ja edestä rattaasta piikkejä poikki. Kannattaa varmaankin uusia kaikki kerralla? Ihan sekaisin kammista ja kaseteista ja kaikesta muustakin. Että jos ei tähän viitsi niin vaikka yksityisviestillä jos joku voisi linkata minulle mitä tarvitsen kaikkiaan. .

----------


## oem

Kammen sisäpuolella, lähellä poljinta, näkyy osanumero jolla löytyy siihen käyvät rattaat ja hammasluvun voi laskea, samoin takaa pienimmän ja suurimman ja rattaiden kappalemäärän.
Ketjussakin lukee mitä tyyppiä se on.

Lisäksi tarvitset työkaluja.

Osa pyöräilijöistä korjauttaa ja huollattaa pyörän liikkeessä...

----------


## kauris

> ^
> [OffT]
> Punnitsitko tuon muovinpalan painaako luvatut 7g? Siis lähinnä ihmettelen Ärkakkosen tyyppejä, pitääkö tuollaisen työkalun paino tietää ja mainostaa oikein vaakakuvan kanssa 
> [/OffT]



No nyt punnitsin. Ei tarvitse reklamoida  :Vink:

----------


## Papana

Ehkä huonosti ilmaisin itseäni, rattaiden piikkimäärät tiedossa. Ketjuista en tiedä mitään enkä takakasetista(?)
 11-32T takana ja edessä 38-24. Pitääkö minun tilata kampisarjan lisäksi vielä eturatas?
Kaikkia muita romuja on tullut nypittyä niin eiköhän osat asetu paikalleen kunhan vaan tiedän mitä tilata.

----------


## jii.haanpaa

> Todennäköisesti kahvasta löytyy tämän näköinen vaijerinpää.



Kiittää ja kumartaa  :Hymy:  Tämähän se.

Onnistuin vielä räpätessä katkaisemaan vaijerin ja sitä olikin kiva yrittää ronkkia ulos kahvasta kun oli niin rispaantunut, että mekanismi ei jaksanut pyöriä vaihdevipuja naksuttamalla. En ole vielä ehtinyt hommata uutta vaijeria, mutta jännittää jo etukäteen, että kuinka sen saa läpi rungon alaputkesta (2015 jake the snake). On niin perhanan pieni reikä alapäässä, että hyvä kun paljas vaijeri mahtuu läpi. Tuskin siellä kuitenkaan minkäänlaista vaijerivientiäkään menee.

----------


## kauris

Vaijerinpudotuksessa itseäni on auttanut se, että vaijerin päähän tekee esim 1 cm ennen loppu muutaman kymmenen asteen mutkan. Sormilla vain vääntää pään hieman vinoon siis. Tällä keinoin vaijerin pään saa vähän helpommin kenties ulos sieltä toisesta päästä samalla kun sisäänmenon puolelta pyörittelee vaijeria eri suuntiin. Otsalamppu myös päähän, niin sen avulla saa paremmin ulostuloreiästä urkittua milloin vaijerinpää on about tulossa ulos. 

Olen myös lukenut (ja kokeillut onnistumatta) pölynimurikikkaa. Eli laitatkin ensin rungon sisään villalankaa, jonka koitat imeä pölynimurin suulakkeella ulos toisesta päästä. Jos langan saa kulkemaan ensin läpi tuolla keinoin, voi lankaan koittaa sitten teipata vaijerinpään ja vetää langan avulla vaijerin rungon läpi. Joitan magneettikikkojakin voi kai koittaa mutta eikai se itse vaijeri magneettiin ota kovin hyvin. En ole tähän menetelmään tarkemmin tutustunut.

----------


## marco1

Milläs olette saaneet Stanimalit eli tubeless-litkuista muodostuneet kökkäreet vanteen sisältä?
Jossain vaiheessa venttiilin juuri tai teippi vuotanut ja vaikka ongelma on korjattu niin kökkäreet rapisee siellä edelleen. Yritin imuroida, viritellä imuriin tiivistä suulaketta, vangita teippiin tms mutta ei vieläkään kaikki lähteneet. Muovivanteessa ääni on vielä melkoisen kova.

----------


## Moska

> Kiittää ja kumartaa  Tämähän se.
> 
> Onnistuin vielä räpätessä katkaisemaan vaijerin ja sitä olikin kiva yrittää ronkkia ulos kahvasta kun oli niin rispaantunut, että mekanismi ei jaksanut pyöriä vaihdevipuja naksuttamalla. En ole vielä ehtinyt hommata uutta vaijeria, mutta jännittää jo etukäteen, että kuinka sen saa läpi rungon alaputkesta (2015 jake the snake). On niin perhanan pieni reikä alapäässä, että hyvä kun paljas vaijeri mahtuu läpi. Tuskin siellä kuitenkaan minkäänlaista vaijerivientiäkään menee.



Ohkaiset linerit on käteviä, kunhan sen pukkaa vaijerin päälle ennen vanhan poistoa. Osaan olen laittanut linerin pysyvästi, niin pelkkä vaijeri helppo ja nopea vaihtaa ja linerin uusinta onnistuu vaijerin avulla helposti. 
Esimerkiksi maantiepyörässä etuvaihtajalle menee lineri viistoputkesta, keskiön alta ja ylös haarukasta. Vaijerissa on kutistesukasta vesisuoja joka menee löysänä linerin päälle.

----------


## 0802905

Maguran MT8:sit temppuilevat.  Palat liian lähellä jarrulevyä, jarruja ei saa kesikitettyä siten etteivät ne hankaisi. Männät eivät penetroidu tasaisesti, vaan toisen liike on normaali ja toisen olematon. Kahvojen tuntuma on mielestäni sellainen kuin pitää. 

Olen työntänyt männät sisään ei auta.
Olen puhdistanut männät, ei auta
Olen rasvannut männät, ei auta.

Joudunko ilmaus hommiin?

----------


## jii.haanpaa

> Ohkaiset linerit on käteviä, kunhan sen pukkaa vaijerin päälle ennen vanhan poistoa. Osaan olen laittanut linerin pysyvästi, niin pelkkä vaijeri helppo ja nopea vaihtaa ja linerin uusinta onnistuu vaijerin avulla helposti. 
> Esimerkiksi maantiepyörässä etuvaihtajalle menee lineri viistoputkesta, keskiön alta ja ylös haarukasta. Vaijerissa on kutistesukasta vesisuoja joka menee löysänä linerin päälle.



Kuulostaa ratkaisulta. Kovin vain tuntuu olevan tuntematonta tavaraa tuollainen lineri tamperelaisissa fillariliikkeissä. Ja fillarikin pitäisi tietenkin saada kuntoon huomiseksi  :Hymy: 

Nykyisessa vaijerissa on alaputken alemman läpiviennin kohdalla noin 10cm pitkä muovipilli. Tarkoitus on ilmeisesti estää kuran pääsy runkoon ja liukastaa vaijerin liikettä keskiön alla olevassa ohjurissa. Olisikohan tuo "muovipilli" nyt sitten jonkinlaista kutistesukkaa, on ainakin niin tiukasti kiinni, että ei taida olla vain päälle pujotettavaa lineria. Onko tähänkin olemassa joku varsinainen tuote? Näyttää siis tältä:

----------


## Moska

https://m.ebay.com/itm/New-JAGWIRE-S...EAAOSw9r1WABYf

Tällaista taitaa olla tuo mitä olen käyttänyt. Siinä oli valmiina kaulus toisessa päässä.

----------


## H. Moilanen

> Maguran MT8:sit temppuilevat.  Palat liian lähellä jarrulevyä, jarruja ei saa kesikitettyä siten etteivät ne hankaisi. Männät eivät penetroidu tasaisesti, vaan toisen liike on normaali ja toisen olematon. Kahvojen tuntuma on mielestäni sellainen kuin pitää. 
> 
> Olen työntänyt männät sisään ei auta.
> Olen puhdistanut männät, ei auta
> Olen rasvannut männät, ei auta.
> 
> Joudunko ilmaus hommiin?



Puhdista männät kunnolla ja kauttaaltaan. Eli pura koko satula. Ja sitten pääset lopulta ilmaamaan jarrun.

----------


## LJL

> Joudunko ilmaus hommiin?



Joudut. Olisin siitä aloittanut, mäntien herkistely voi kai toimia mutta itse olen joskus siitä saanut vain marginaalista hyötyä jos sitäkään. Toivottavasti ilmaus onnistuu, itse jouduin ammattilaisen pakeille MT8:n etujarrun ilmauksen kanssa eikä itse ilmattu takajarrukaan ole kovin napakka.

----------


## misopa

Nuo MT8:t on aika hankalat ilmattavat. Itsellä auttoi tämä konsti kun keinot loppuivat normi-ilmauksen jälkeen:
https://youtu.be/CKeSL_Z84E8

----------


## LJL

> Nuo MT8:t on aika hankalat ilmattavat. Itsellä auttoi tämä konsti, kun keinot loppuivat normi-ilmauksen jälkeen:
> https://youtu.be/CKeSL_Z84E8



Niin on. Maguran mainostama EBT- eli easy bleeding technology herättää perustellun kysymyksen siitä, että mitäköhän se vaikea ilmaaminen sitten on  :Leveä hymy:  Kiitti vinkistä!

----------


## arctic biker

> https://m.ebay.com/itm/New-JAGWIRE-S...EAAOSw9r1WABYf
> 
> Tällaista taitaa olla tuo mitä olen käyttänyt. Siinä oli valmiina kaulus toisessa päässä.



https://www.bike24.com/1.php?content...enu=1000,4,167, just tilasin ja sainkin muun roinan ohella, akuuttia tarvista ei itsellä ole mutta pojan Felt F65X käyttää tuota. Kuukausi sitten tein täyshuollon, ens kesänä vaihdan linerit.

Kutistesukkakikka on hyvä!

----------


## jii.haanpaa

Kiitoksia taas vinkeistä. Aika monta fillariliikettä ja sekalaisia kauppoja tuli kierrettyä, mutta mistään ei löytynyt apuja. Yksi liike sentään lupasi tilata Shimpan lineria ja toinen sopivaa kutistesukkaa metritavarana. Tilasin lineria seuraavia ähräyksiä varten, mutta nyt oli sen verran kiire, että piti keksiä jotakin muuta. Kuitusiima on ennenkin pelastanut ja niin tälläkin kertaa (toimiikohan googlen kuvat). Meni helposti ja ensiyrittämällä. Ensin siima vanhan vaijerin kanssa putkesta läpi ja uuden kanssa sama toiseen suuntaan. Monikäyttöistä tavaraa  :Hymy:  Läpivientiä suojaamaan löytyi vielä omista varastoista sopivaa kutistesukan pätkää.

----------


## 0802905

> Nuo MT8:t on aika hankalat ilmattavat. Itsellä auttoi tämä konsti kun keinot loppuivat normi-ilmauksen jälkeen:
> https://youtu.be/CKeSL_Z84E8



Tätä täytyy kokeilla, koska en vielä omista ilmaussettiäkään. Kiitsa

----------


## Köfte

> Kiitoksia taas vinkeistä. Aika monta fillariliikettä ja sekalaisia kauppoja tuli kierrettyä, mutta mistään ei löytynyt apuja. Yksi liike sentään lupasi tilata Shimpan lineria ja toinen sopivaa kutistesukkaa metritavarana. Tilasin lineria seuraavia ähräyksiä varten, mutta nyt oli sen verran kiire, että piti keksiä jotakin muuta. Kuitusiima on ennenkin pelastanut ja niin tälläkin kertaa (toimiikohan googlen kuvat). Meni helposti ja ensiyrittämällä. Ensin siima vanhan vaijerin kanssa putkesta läpi ja uuden kanssa sama toiseen suuntaan. Monikäyttöistä tavaraa  Läpivientiä suojaamaan löytyi vielä omista varastoista sopivaa kutistesukan pätkää.



Kah, kuitusiimaapa en ollutkaan hoksannut, tuohan täytyy laitella korvan taakse. Kiitos

----------


## tokera

> Onko tietoa riittääkö 11 spd 105 sarjan takavaihtajassa kapasiteetti ja toimiiko 11-34 tai 11-36 pakalla? 11-32 nyt ja toimii hienosti, mutta tiuhempaa tarvitsisi aina välillä.



 Testattu ja riittää 11-34 ainakin hienosti, eikä säätöruuveihin ollut tarvetta koskea ollenkaan. Ehkä säätämällä voisi 11-36 toimia. Samaan testiin eteen vähän pienempiä rattaita (33 ja 40) ja nyt koeajolenkin jälkeen tuntui omaan käyttöön hyvälle.

----------


## oppes

> Kah, kuitusiimaapa en ollutkaan hoksannut, tuohan täytyy laitella korvan taakse. Kiitos



Ite käyttänyt normi-kutistesukkaa, jota saa Biltemasta, Motonetistä ja vaikka mistä. Vanhan vaijerin mukana vetänyt kutistesukalla (vaatii tietty kuumailmapuhaltimen) siihen kiinnitetyn "työvaijerin". Toiseen suuntaan siten on taas veetty se uusi vaijeri.

----------


## laspa

Mikä on vikana kun ketjut hyppii takarattailla? Ketjut ja rattaat on viimeviikolla vaihdettu, eikä takavaihtajassakaan ole ongelmaa.

----------


## TERU

Jokin ketjun nivelistä on jäykkä?

----------


## laspa

Yksi nivelistä on tosi jäykkä, koitin sitä liikutella mutta ei se siitä löystyny yhtään.

----------


## TERU

Siitä se notkistuu ajossa, mutta nopeammin kun taivuttelee ketjua sivusuunnassa käsin siitä jäykästä kohtaa.

----------


## arctic biker

> Mikä on vikana kun ketjut hyppii takarattailla? Ketjut ja rattaat on viimeviikolla vaihdettu, eikä takavaihtajassakaan ole ongelmaa.



Vaihtajan kannattimen suoruus kannattaa tarkistaa.

----------


## laukkis

Supin fatbaikkiin pitäis tilata 2x10 rattaat ja ketjut.Takavaihtaja on xt mutta pakka ja ketju ei. Xt 10takapakka ja ketju on jotain ~60e. Laitan sellaset. Mutta Kammet on sramin x5 ja niissä on truvativ 22 ja 36 rattaat (64 104bcd?) , oisko näiden rattaiden  tilalle jotain järkevämpää. En oikein ole tyytyväinen kestävyyteen ja uusi samanlainen rataspari maksaisi myös noin 60e. Pienempi etunen ehkä vois olla pari pykälää isompikin. Saisko sillä rahalla parempaa? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk

----------


## ranzi

Käykö 20 mm Maxle 360 akselin tilalle 20 mm Maxle lite? Keulana Rokkarin Totem 2007.

----------


## sampo12

Mitä teen väärin? Claris ja 8 lehtinen takapakka. Vaihdoin ketjut ja samalla otin kiekon irti ja putsasin rattaat. Nyt ongelmana, että kun 4. suurin ratas takana käytössä hyppii yhden isommalle. Kiristin vaijeria pikkuhiljaa kuvan keskellä olevasta säätimestä ja ongelma siirtyi aina yhden rattaan ylemmäs. Pienillä rattailla vikaa ei ole. Ketju on oikeassa mitassa. Pyörä Merida ride 90

Lähetetty minun BLA-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kanuuna

Vaijerissa tai vaijerikuoressa vikaa/möhnää? Ei luista smuutisti. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kauris

Säätöruuvia kuvassa olisi pitänyt ruuvata lähtötilanteessa myötäpäivään. Vähän kerrallaan kuten max puoli kierrosta. Jos säätövara oli jo loppu eli se säätö jo pohjassa, vaijeria pitää vähän löysyttää ensin ihan kiinnityksestään. Vaihtajaa voisi myös koittaa säätää vähän lähemmäksi rattaita korkeussuunnassa eli ns. B-tension ruuvia kääntämällä. Googlaa b-tension adjustment.
Toki mainittu vaijerinkuorien ja samalla toki vaijerin vaihto hyödyksi, niin säätötoimenpiteet auttaa paremmin kun vaijeri liikkuu luistavasti. Joskus käy myös niin, että ketjunvaihdon jälkeen eniten käytetyillä takarattailla hyppii. Kulunut ketju oli kuluttanut myös rattaita ja kuluuhan ne rattaat joka tapauksessa. Uusi kulumaton ketju ei sitten istu kuluneisiin rattaisiin niin hyvin. Saattaa asettua hetken päästä paremmaksi tai sitten vaihdat ne takarattaatkin eli koko pakan.

ps. Tarkista myös takakiekon kiinnitys. Jos se ei istu aivan pohjassa kun kiristit sen, ei vaihteet toimi täydellisesti välttämättä. Laita pyörä oikeinpäin, löysää pikalinkkua, laita vähän painoa päälle nojaamalla  ylävartalolla sstulaan ja kurota linkkuun ja laita se kiinni. Joskus kun kiristää takapyörän paikoilleen pyörän ollessa "katollaan", ei takavanne nimittäin siis menekään kunnolla paikoilleen.

----------


## sampo12

Kiitos neuvoista! Kattelin velogin videon aiheesta ja huomasin just ton että ruuvasin väärään suuntaan. Löysäsin ja alotin alusta koko homman niin nyt tuntuu toimivan. Pyörällä ajettu alle 500 km niin ei pitäs kulumaa vielä olla, vanha ketju vaan meni pesuun niin laitoin uuden kun et heti jaksanut puhdistaa

Lähetetty minun BLA-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Moska

> Pyörällä ajettu alle 500 km niin ei pitäs kulumaa vielä olla, vanha ketju vaan meni pesuun niin laitoin uuden kun et heti jaksanut puhdistaa
> 
> Lähetetty minun BLA-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Kannattaa harkita toisenlaista ketjurasvaa, jos joutuu irtaallaan pesemään. Itekin aikani pesin ketjuja, mutta nykyään piisaa rätti ja joskus jos hipostelee, niin harja.
Myös rattaat pysyy puhtaana.

----------


## Sinoli

Läskipyörän vapaarattaan kanssa ongelmia, osaako joku auttaa mitä valmistaja haluaa tietää varaosaa varten?

CRC:stä ostetun läskipyörän vapaarattaan tinakynnet antautuivat liiallisen reisivoiman vaikutuksesta. Vapaaratas oli onneksi kiinalaisvalmisteinen ilman merkkiä/mallia tai muitakaan tunnistetietoja. Onneksi valmistajakaan ei tiedä mikä tuo vapaaratas heidän valmistamassaan pyörässä on, jotta voisivat toimittaa varaosan vaan haluavat mittoja.

"inside the freehub is a cylinder. We need to know the length. Maybe it is still on the axle"* "*We need a length of the cylinder. The cylinder should be on the axle" -- Näillä tiedoilla haluavat selvittää tuon vapaarattaan...

Mitähän osaa tuossa nyt sitten käytännössä tarkoitetaan. Läpiakselin mitta ei kiinnostanut, eikä se pätkä, jonka päälle tuo vapaaratas asennetaan... Tarkoitetaanko tuolla jotain mikä menee koko navan lävitse? https://imgur.com/a/JVQxPHb tuolta löytyy kuva. Eli haluaakohan ne koko tuon perkaleen putken sisämitan, josta läpiakseli tuupataan läpi? Vääntäkää rautalangasta amatöörille .

----------


## Kanuuna

Jotenkin kuvittelisin heidän tarkoittavan tuota...



Vaan miksi, en tiedä. 

Eikös toi kuitenkin liu’u akselin päältä pois?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sinoli

Kyllä toi "kaulus" vaikuttaisi olevan kiinteä osa, eikä liu'u yhtään mihinkään. Enkä huonolla silmällä erota mitään rakoa tuon ja akselin välillä.

No kai tuon kauluksen saa jotenkin mitattua ja koko akselin samalla, niin saavat sitten arpoa lisää... 

Nimimerkillä: "mitä maksaa uuden vanteen ja navan kasaaminen hyllystä saatavilla osilla -87"

----------


## Kanuuna

Monissa kiekoissa noi spacerit on kyllä irtoovia. Tiedä tosta sitten. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## litku

Osasarjana Ultegra R8000 Di2 36/52 rattailla. Jos vaihdan kampisarjan vastaavaan mutta 39/53 rattain tarviiko minun säätää etuvaihtajaa mitenkään? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jone1

Kai sitä ainakin nostaa tarttee.

----------


## oppes

> Kai sitä ainakin nostaa tarttee.



Yhden hampaan vuoksi?  No ehkä / en kinaa...

----------


## Trecu

RaceFace ratasta olisi tarkoitus irrottaa. Onko nää siihen käyviä työkaluja kaikki? 
Parktool BBT-22
https://www.parktool.com/product/bot...et-tool-bbt-22
Super B Classic Keskiötyökalu
https://www.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/3838...Peruskeskiolle
Keskiölaakerin asennustyökalu
https://www.biltema.fi/vapaa-aika/py...alu-2000023876

----------


## H. Moilanen

^Niinhän nuo näyttäisi olevan, jos siis Cinchin lukitusrenkaasta on kyse.

----------


## Trecu

> ^Niinhän nuo näyttäisi olevan, jos siis Cinchin lukitusrenkaasta on kyse.



Siis joo kait toi Cinch lukitusrengas kyseessä  https://youtu.be/aL90JhshKhs?t=89

----------


## H. Moilanen

^Kyllä juu, eli linkkaamasi työkalu on oikea. Kampi ei sitten välttämättä irtoa noin kuin videossa, vaan tarvitset kammen irrottamiseen ulosvetäjän. Löytyykö pakista?

----------


## oem

Takapakka 
Voiko freewheel 7s takaratasnipun kiinnitykseen navassa kiinnittää vapaarattaan johon sitten kävisi monivaihteinen rataspakka?

----------


## Trecu

> ^Kyllä juu, eli linkkaamasi työkalu on oikea. Kampi ei sitten välttämättä irtoa noin kuin videossa, vaan tarvitset kammen irrottamiseen ulosvetäjän. Löytyykö pakista?



Tämmöinen löytyy ja ilmeisesti sillä aukeaa?  https://www.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/3838...c-Kampityokalu

----------


## ealex

Cinch kammissa "irrotustyökalu" on aina kammessa valmiina, kuten videossakin näkyy...

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Cinch kammissa "irrotustyökalu" on aina kammessa valmiina, kuten videossakin näkyy...



Itse asiassa ei ole. Aeffect cincheissä ei ole ulosvetävää pulttia vai mikä se self extracting bolt suomeksi lieneekään.

----------


## ealex

No niinpäs onkin. Alunperin Cinch piti olla standardisoitu modulaarinen kammen järjestelmä: https://www.raceface.com/products/microsite/cinch# mutta kutsuvat Aefect kammetkin Cinchiksi, vaikka niissä Cinchiä on vain ratas...

----------


## hece

> Itse asiassa ei ole. Aeffect cincheissä ei ole ulosvetävää pulttia vai mikä se self extracting bolt suomeksi lieneekään.



Jossain erässä Aeffecteja ilmeisesti ollutkin ko pultti mukana. Joka tapauksessa F30018 on sen tuotekoodi.

----------


## Zorbuli

Varmistetaas vielä ennen uuden osan tilaamista. Maantiepyörässä kun laitan takakiekon paikalleen ja kiristän pikalinkun, takavaihtaja liikkuu kiristettäessä sisään päin. Ei mitenkään paljoa mutta kuitenkin silmin huomattavissa oleva liike. Vaihteet toimii hyvin ja on toiminut kokoajan. Onko siis korvake hiukan vääntynyt ulospäin ja kun kiristän linkun niin se oikaisee sen suunnilleen oikeaan asentoon. Eikai linkun kiristäminen pitäisi millään tavalla liikuttaa korvaketta normaalitilanteessa. Olisiko arvaukseni oikea eli korvake on vääntynyt hiukan rungon kiinnityspisten läheltä ja linkku oikaisee sen hyvinkin lähelle oikeaa asentoa, koska en ole huomannut tätä vaihteiden toimivuudessa mitenkään.

----------


## kauris

Vai kiristyisikö runko eli takahaarukan päät vain juuri oikealle etäisyydelle toisistaan pikalinkun kiristäessä haarukan kiinni juuri oikean mittaisen kiekon takanavan ympärille. Vaihtajasta näkee liikkumisen helpommin kuin pelkkää runkoa katsomalla. 
Näin vasta vain puoliksi heränneen heittona.

----------


## zifo

Mahtaako sramin XG-1275 pakka käydä XG-1295 tilalle? Netistä 1275  kohdalta löyty tietoa: "suitable for XD freewheel body ja Compatible with  all Eagle drive systems", mutta sramin sivuilta ei sen tarkemmin  mainintaa.

----------


## H. Moilanen

^Käy. ja puuttuvat merkit.

----------


## Kusari

Tarkotuis olisi hommata Sramin HRD kahvat+vaihtaja 1x11 systeemiin. Kysymys kuuluu, että Apex1 vai Rival1 ? Hintaeroa kahvoilla n. 100€ ja vaihtajalla n. 30€

----------


## Zorbuli

Nykyiseen 2x10 järjestelmään haluaisin uusia kampisarjan. Käyköhän tuohon 11sp kampisarjat, kun jostain näin muistelin jonkun joskus sanoneen. Aika kitsaasti löytyy enää kampisarjoja 2x10sp (36-52) ja kun sen pitää olla ultegra niin vielä huonommin.

----------


## H. Moilanen

^Kyllä käy.

----------


## arctic biker

https://bikerumor.com/2017/11/17/aas...ed-drivetrain/

Luultavasti mutta jollei välttämättä pidä Ultegraa kampien olla niin https://www.bike24.com/1.php?content...mid%5B879%5D=1

Toimii hyvin Shimano 10spdsysteemissä.

----------


## Moska

> Nykyiseen 2x10 järjestelmään haluaisin uusia kampisarjan. Käyköhän tuohon 11sp kampisarjat, kun jostain näin muistelin jonkun joskus sanoneen. Aika kitsaasti löytyy enää kampisarjoja 2x10sp (36-52) ja kun sen pitää olla ultegra niin vielä huonommin.



Vuoden olen nyt ajanut ultegra 6800 kammilla ja 2*10 vaihteilla. Hyvin pelaa ja pyörän paino putosi kivasti.

----------


## Zorbuli

> Vuoden olen nyt ajanut ultegra 6800 kammilla ja 2*10 vaihteilla. Hyvin pelaa ja pyörän paino putosi kivasti.



Jep eli samanlainen setti olisi tarkoitus päivittää itsekin talven aikana. Hyvä että toimii. Oliko sulla mikä välitys tai muuttuiko se tuon vaihdon yhteydessä. Minulla on nyt 36/50 ja tarkoitus laittaa 36/52 tilalle. Ei varmaan aiheuta ongelmia?

----------


## Moska

> Jep eli samanlainen setti olisi tarkoitus päivittää itsekin talven aikana. Hyvä että toimii. Oliko sulla mikä välitys tai muuttuiko se tuon vaihdon yhteydessä. Minulla on nyt 36/50 ja tarkoitus laittaa 36/52 tilalle. Ei varmaan aiheuta ongelmia?



36/50 oli ja tuli. 52 oli kanssa vaihtoehtona, mutta nuo tuli "sopivasti" 
Ei aiheuta ongelmia.

----------


## Lebako

Vanhan fillarin vaijerit näyttävät olevan enemmän tai vähemmän sellaisen "nukan" peitossa. Vaijerit eivät kuitenkaan ole rikki, eli varsinaisia säikeitä ei näy katkenneena. Onko tämä suora turvallisuusriski vai kestääkö ajaa marraskuulle ja sitten vasta huoltoon?

----------


## Marsusram

> Vanhan fillarin vaijerit näyttävät olevan enemmän tai vähemmän sellaisen "nukan" peitossa. Vaijerit eivät kuitenkaan ole rikki, eli varsinaisia säikeitä ei näy katkenneena. Onko tämä suora turvallisuusriski vai kestääkö ajaa marraskuulle ja sitten vasta huoltoon?



Jos ei säikeiden kulumista tai muodonmuutosta näy, niin riski on pieni.
Jos tuo "nukka" on ulkoista likaa ja kuitua, joka on tarttunut vaijeriin, niin puhdistus ja voitelu parantaa toimintaa.
Jotkin vaijerit ovat pinnoitettuja, esim SRAM musta vaijeri, joissa tuo lisäliukkauutta tuova muovipinnoite ajan myötä kuluu repaleiseksi. Ei muuta kuin kosmeettista haittaa.

----------


## makkis

Vanha m775 xt-jarru alkoi vuotamaan satulasta ja varaosien saatavuus tuntuu olevan aika heikkoa. En mielellään alkaisi uusimaan molempia jarruja ja eripari kahvat ei ole vaihtoehto, niin mietin mahtaisiko jokin toinen shimanon jarrusatula toimia vanhan kahvan kanssa. Onko kenelläkään omakohtaisia kokemuksia satuloiden ja kahvojen sekoittamisesta?

----------


## darka

Hankin Roubaixin ja siinä on Axis Sport Disc -vanteet niin onko järkeä päivittää parempiin? 400e/ pari olisin valmis investoimaan. Jotain merkkejä ja malleja kaipailisin niin voisi talven seurailla tarjouksia.

Edit: bonuskysymys.

Onko mitään estettä päivittää claricksen takapakka tiagraan tai 105:en?

----------


## wex4

^^ Minulla toiminut ainakin shimpan jarrujen sekoitukset, m775 kahvoissa, edessä saint, takana xtr, hyvin toiminut muutaman vuoden ja on niitä muutenkin tullut sekoiteltua, vähimmällä vaivalla pääsee, kun letkun kiinnitys satulassa on sama. Muistaakseni m775 on perus helmiliitos joka on monessa vanhemmassa satulassa. Banjo on ainakin useammassa nelimäntäisessä.

----------


## Raik

Nishiki Cross Road 2013 pyörästä alkaa ilmeisesti ohjainlaakeri vedellä viimeisiä. Etupää lenkkasee jarruttaessa paitsi jos kiristää headsetin yläruuvin niin tiukalle että kääntäminen on jo tahmeaa. En kuitenkaan löytänyt tälläisiä laakereita mistään. Headtuben sisämittä sekä ylä- että alapäässä on 40mm

http://tinypic.com/r/inebzk/9
http://tinypic.com/r/2lmq8v5/9

----------


## Raik

> Nishiki Cross Road 2013 pyörästä alkaa ilmeisesti ohjainlaakeri vedellä viimeisiä. Etupää lenkkasee jarruttaessa paitsi jos kiristää headsetin yläruuvin niin tiukalle että kääntäminen on jo tahmeaa. En kuitenkaan löytänyt tälläisiä laakereita mistään. Headtuben sisämittä sekä ylä- että alapäässä on 40mm
> 
> http://tinypic.com/r/inebzk/9
> http://tinypic.com/r/2lmq8v5/9



Tuin paikallista pyöräliikettä josta löyty apu. Nyt on uudet ohjainlaakerit pyörässä ja kääntäminen tuntuu taas taiselta ei nytkähtele.

----------


## hsr

Onko yleistä, että Ultegra 6800 takavaihdevaijeri rispaantuu vaihdekahvan sisällä niin, että vaihteet ei enää toimi kunnolla. Minulla nyt viidettä vuotta 3-4 tkm/v käytössä olevaan cykloon jouduin vahtamaan vaijerin toistamiseen ja oli rispaantunut pahasti kuten edelliselläkin kerralla. Kannatisiko tuota rasvata jollain? Tietysti vaijerin voi vaihtaakin muutaman vuoden välein ennenkuin toimintahäiriötä ilmenee.

----------


## TERU

Johonkin metalliseen vaijeri hankaa kun noin nopeasti vioittuu. Onko kuoren pää avattu katkaisun jälkeen? Omissani ei ole ihan tuo sama kahva, mutta vuosia ja paljon ajoa kestävät vaijerit.

----------


## hsr

Pitääpä tarkistaa tuo kuoren pää, vika ehkä tosiaan voisi olla siinä. Onko noita vaijereita tapana voidella jollain?

----------


## TERU

Shimanon vaijerit jos on, niin niissä sisällä jotain liukastekalvoa, ei kait noita tarvi voidella. Tuskin voitelu yleisöljyllä mitään haittaa.

----------


## hsr

Vaijeri oli rispaantunut samalla tavalla kuin tässä videossa: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnXNc4dhWck . En ole ehtinyt vielä asiaa tutkia, mutta olisikohan rispaantuminen edennyt noin pitkälle vaihtajan sisään jos johtuisi kuoren päästä?

----------


## teeässä

Shimanon hydraulinen jarru ulvoo. Puhdistelin ja pahaa ääntä pitää edelleenkin. Vaihdoin jarrupalat ja -levyn ja meteli on edelleenkin kova. Laitoin puhdistusainetta paloihin ja levyyn, ei apua.  Mitä tässä oikein voi tehdä. Vaihto- operaation jälkeen pyörällä ei ajettu moneen viikkoon. Tuoreeltaan operaation jälkeen ulvahtelua ei kuulunut. Voiko sinne paloihin mennä niin paljon likaa vaikka sitä ei ole edes käytetty?

----------


## Kanuuna

> Shimanon hydraulinen jarru ulvoo. Puhdistelin ja pahaa ääntä pitää edelleenkin. Vaihdoin jarrupalat ja -levyn ja meteli on edelleenkin kova. Laitoin puhdistusainetta paloihin ja levyyn, ei apua.  Mitä tässä oikein voi tehdä. Vaihto- operaation jälkeen pyörällä ei ajettu moneen viikkoon. Tuoreeltaan operaation jälkeen ulvahtelua ei kuulunut. Voiko sinne paloihin mennä niin paljon likaa vaikka sitä ei ole edes käytetty?



Onko palat sisäänajettu? Itsellä vinkumiseen auttaa (aina) sisäänajo, elikkäs palttiarallaa kymmenen terävää jarrutusta (30kmh->10kmh). Tuon tyylinen sisäänajo tosin vaatii vähän reisiä. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Aakoo

> Shimanon hydraulinen jarru ulvoo. Puhdistelin ja pahaa ääntä pitää edelleenkin. Vaihdoin jarrupalat ja -levyn ja meteli on edelleenkin kova. Laitoin puhdistusainetta paloihin ja levyyn, ei apua.  Mitä tässä oikein voi tehdä. Vaihto- operaation jälkeen pyörällä ei ajettu moneen viikkoon. Tuoreeltaan operaation jälkeen ulvahtelua ei kuulunut. Voiko sinne paloihin mennä niin paljon likaa vaikka sitä ei ole edes käytetty?



Mitkä jarrut? Uudemmissa XT jarruissa itsellä oli samaa oiretta, ja satula vuoti öljyä paloille.

----------


## Kanuuna

^Saattaapi vaikuttaa myös jarrutustehoon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## teeässä

Maantiepyörässä kasettina 11-32 11 spd. Eihän tuollaista tarvitse täällä Etelä-Suomessa ja ajattelinkin vaihtaa tuon 11-28 kokoiseksi. Samalla ajattelin vaihtaa häkin lyhyemmäksi. Pitääkö ottaa muuta huomioon kuin ketjut lyhyemmäksi?

----------


## Arosusi

> Maantiepyörässä kasettina 11-32 11 spd. Eihän tuollaista tarvitse täällä Etelä-Suomessa ja ajattelinkin vaihtaa tuon 11-28 kokoiseksi. Samalla ajattelin vaihtaa häkin lyhyemmäksi. Pitääkö ottaa muuta huomioon kuin ketjut lyhyemmäksi?



Uusi ketju kannattaa vaihtaa. Mikä takavaihtaja? Esim Shimanon 11-vaihteinen medium takavaihtaja toimii speksienkin mukaan 11-28 pakan kanssa. Kannattaako vaihtaa?  Eturattaiden kunto?

----------


## teeässä

Ultegra 6800. Eturattaat ihan ok. Häkki lyhyemmäksi esteettisistä syistä ja kun osat sattuu löytymään kaapista. Ketjut tilaan yhdessä kasetin kanssa 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hphuhtin

Sarjassamme aloitteleva pyörämekaanikko-oppilaskandidaatti kyselee.. jos nykyinen jarru BR-M615 on jarruletku kiinni ”suoralla” liittimellä, niin eikös tuohon voi siis vaihtaa toisen suoralla kiinnityksellä olevan jarrusatulan suoraan ilman letkujen tai kahvojen vaihtoa? Se letkun päähän tuleva tappi/sovitin tietysti pitää katsoa oikeaksi. Kestääkö letku vekslausta? Tuleeko susi? 

BR-MT520 mielessä. Kahva BL-M615. Suositeltu kahva tietysti on uusi BL-MT501. 

Ja syy tälle on se, että haluaisin välttää uuden letkun pujottamisen. Voi kai sitä ajatella kahvojenkin vaihtoa, jos letkujumpalta silti välttyy.

----------


## Vertti83

Shimanon jarrut ja satulat pitäisi oleman pääosin yhteensopivia ja jos liitin on sama niin ei pitäisi olla mitään sen kummempia kommervenkkejä. Se jarruletku on kyllä suht jämäkkää ja kestää jonkinverran vääntelyä ja kiertämistä, kunhan et taita niin tiukassa kulmassa että letku "lysähtää kasaan", eikä se siitäkään heti tuhoudu, menee siis ihan näppituntumalla kun maalaisjärjen kanssa harrastaa. Satulaa kun vaihtaa niin se jarru tarvii toki ilmata proseduurin jälkeen, mutta se varmaan oli tiedossa muutenkin..?

----------


## hphuhtin

Kiitos vastauksesta. Ilmaus on tuttua, ja tuli tuossa juuri Saksasta litra Shimanon öljyä 15€, ei lopu heti kesken.

----------


## Laroute

Käypkö tämä Shimano 105 kahva Sram Rivalin takavaihtajan kanssa? http://www.wiggle.co.uk/shimano-105-...oad-lever-set/

----------


## SSGT-92

Sramin "Exact Actuation" eli vetosuhde on 1:1,tekee sen ettei käy muun merkkisten kanssa.
 Tuolla lisää ;https://www.sram.com/sram/road/techn...xact-actuation .

----------


## Laroute

^ Kiitos. Rivalin takavaihdevipu on cyclossa muuttunut pirun jäykäksi, pitkäliikkeiseksi ja tolkuttomaksi, eli selkokielisesti sanottuna se on paskana. En alusta pitäenkään pitänyt Sramin kahvasta ja nyt vaihdetaan Shimanoon. Ei taida olla vielä 1x11 settiä heillä. Mahtaako SLX vaihtaja käydä tuon 105:den kanssa?

----------


## SSGT-92

Tokihan Sramilta tuollaisia löytyy,lompakon ja halujen mukaan ; Apex1 , Rival1 ja Force1.
 Rival1 malliksi,on mekaanisille- ja nestejarruille omat kahvansa ;https://www.sram.com/sram/road/family/sram-rival-1

----------


## Laroute

^ Tarkoitin, että Shimano ei taida tehdä vielä 1x11?

----------


## LJL

> ^ Tarkoitin, että Shimano ei taida tehdä vielä 1x11?



Mulla on 1x11 Shimanon Ultegra mutta edellyttää Wolftoothin eturattaan ja ketjuohjurin hankkimista erikseen

----------


## SSGT-92

Juu , puusilmä täällä ei honannu , et shimanoo tarkoitit . Eipä löytynyt , muutkin tuota maailmalla pähkäilleet ;https://www.reddit.com/r/bicycling/c...eres_the_left/

----------


## Laroute

> Mulla on 1x11 Shimanon Ultegra mutta edellyttää Wolftoothin eturattaan ja ketjuohjurin hankkimista erikseen



Miksi 1x11 vaatii tuon eturattaan normaalin sijaan?

----------


## LJL

> Miksi 1x11 vaatii tuon eturattaan normaalin sijaan?



Koska ainakin normaalipiikkinen Rotorin ratas oli erittäin ns. kürvasta parin tuhannen kilometrin jälkeen ja ei pysynyt ketju rattaalla vaikka oli ohjuri. N/W toimii paremmin pidempään

----------


## Laroute

Ihmettelen kovin sitä, että Shimano ei ole tehnyt 11 kahvaa Cycloon. Tarkoitan siis, sitä että maasturiin löytyy setti 1x11, mutta cycloon ei, ellei lähde itse "sorvaamaan" sitä. Minulla on maastopyörässä 1x11 SLX setti ja se on perin mainio. On emämunaus Shimanolta, että sille ei ole kippuratankoon kahvaa.

----------


## LJL

> Ihmettelen kovin sitä, että Shimano ei ole tehnyt 11 kahvaa Cycloon. Tarkoitan siis, sitä että maasturiin löytyy setti 1x11, mutta cycloon ei, ellei lähde itse "sorvaamaan" sitä. Minulla on maastopyörässä 1x11 SLX setti ja se on perin mainio. On emämunaus Shimanolta, että sille ei ole kippuratankoon kahvaa.



Ei tarvetta valmistaa erikseen, oikea kahva normaali 11sp ja vasen puoli tyhjänä. Ongelmana on lähinnä tuo eturattaan pysyminen, jonka senkin saa kontrolloitua joko ketjuohjurilla tai RX-sarjan takavaihtajalla, mutta kahvoihin ei liity mitään erityistä. Itsekin pohdin asiaa aikanaan mutta turhaan.

----------


## teeässä

> Shimanon hydraulinen jarru ulvoo. Puhdistelin ja pahaa ääntä pitää edelleenkin. Vaihdoin jarrupalat ja -levyn ja meteli on edelleenkin kova. Laitoin puhdistusainetta paloihin ja levyyn, ei apua.  Mitä tässä oikein voi tehdä. Vaihto- operaation jälkeen pyörällä ei ajettu moneen viikkoon. Tuoreeltaan operaation jälkeen ulvahtelua ei kuulunut. Voiko sinne paloihin mennä niin paljon likaa vaikka sitä ei ole edes käytetty?



Jarrupaloja sisään ajettu, jarrutettu tehokkaasti ja nopeasti parikymmentä kertaa. Ei mitään hyötyä. Ulvominen jatkuu. Täällä ehdotettiin että jarrut vuotavat öljyä jarrupaloille/-levylle. Eli uusi setti jarrua pitänee hankkia?

----------


## Moska

> Jarrupaloja sisään ajettu, jarrutettu tehokkaasti ja nopeasti parikymmentä kertaa. Ei mitään hyötyä. Ulvominen jatkuu. Täällä ehdotettiin että jarrut vuotavat öljyä jarrupaloille/-levylle. Eli uusi setti jarrua pitänee hankkia?



Kuumentamalla saa puhdistettua.

----------


## MikkoJKL

Aikaisemmin oli pakkana 11-42ja sillä toimi.netti sivujen mukaan tuon pitäisi selittää 1x11 systeemissä 46hampaiseen saakka.

----------


## MikkoJKL

Oho poistui koko viesti. Eli voiko toimia compo XT takavaihtaja malli (RD-M8000 GS) ja pakka 11-46 shimano. 11lehtinen paketti 1x11. Ongelma-- on että 1.seltä 2.selle vaihtaessa häkki jää suurimman lehden taakse jumiin!!

----------


## hece

> Oho poistui koko viesti. Eli voiko toimia compo XT takavaihtaja malli (RD-M8000 GS) ja pakka 11-46 shimano. 11lehtinen paketti 1x11. Ongelma-- on että 1.seltä 2.selle vaihtaessa häkki jää suurimman lehden taakse jumiin!!



B-ruuvin säätö liian lähellä?

----------


## oem

Liian pitkä ketju?

----------


## MikkoJKL

No täytyy huomenna ruuvailla tuota "b ruuvia" lähinnä kysymys oli et pitäisikö tuon vaihtajan ja pakan keskenään olla yhteensopivia?. Liian pitkä ketju ei ole..kiitos vastauksista.

----------


## Lebako

Takakumi meni puhki ja vaihtotyön jälkeen takavaihtaja ei vaihda isoimmalle rattaalle ja toisaalta taas vaihtaa ”yli” pienimmän rattaan jälkeen eli ketju tippuu pois rattaalta kokonaan. Mitä ihmettä menin tekemään väärin kun pistin renkaan takaisin paikalleen?

----------


## hece

> No täytyy huomenna ruuvailla tuota "b ruuvia" lähinnä kysymys oli et pitäisikö tuon vaihtajan ja pakan keskenään olla yhteensopivia?. Liian pitkä ketju ei ole..kiitos vastauksista.



Ovat yhteensopivia.

----------


## A.M.®

> Takakumi meni puhki ja vaihtotyön jälkeen takavaihtaja ei vaihda isoimmalle rattaalle ja toisaalta taas vaihtaa ”yli” pienimmän rattaan jälkeen eli ketju tippuu pois rattaalta kokonaan. Mitä ihmettä menin tekemään väärin kun pistin renkaan takaisin paikalleen?



Katso ettei kiekko jäänyt vinoon, kun kiristit pikalinkun. Tai toisin sanoen, takanavan akselin molemmat päät pitää olla niin pohjassa kun pystyvät olemaan.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

> Takakumi meni puhki ja vaihtotyön jälkeen takavaihtaja ei vaihda isoimmalle rattaalle ja toisaalta taas vaihtaa ”yli” pienimmän rattaan jälkeen eli ketju tippuu pois rattaalta kokonaan. Mitä ihmettä menin tekemään väärin kun pistin renkaan takaisin paikalleen?



Laskit pyörän huolimattomasti takavaihtajan päälle ja vaihtajan korvake vääntyi.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Löytyykö jostain valmiita halpoja 29" kiekkosettejä missä on etunapa 110 ja takanapa 142 ? Yleensähän on 100/142 ja 110/148, mutta olen nyt katsomassa uutta pyörää itselleni ja siinä tosiaan 110 keula ja 142 perä. Tai sitten jos ostaa 100/142 setin, niin varmaan ainakin isoilta valmistajilta löytyy jotain boost-adaptereita keulaan ?

----------


## JackOja

> ...varmaan ainakin isoilta valmistajilta löytyy jotain boost-adaptereita keulaan ?



https://www.wolftoothcomponents.com/...ts/boostinator

----------


## slow

Vielä helpompi tuolta:

http://www.velosolo.co.uk/shopmisc.html

----------


## ranzi

Superstarsin Tesla navasta meni kynnet sileäksi ja nyt tarvis melkein päivittää uusi napa. Kahden vaiheilla oon ollu ja nyt kaipaisinkin raadin mielipidettä. Dt Swiss 350 vai Hope Pro evo 4? Myös vastaavan hintaluokan napaa voi ehdottaa 10x135, Shimano vapari ja 32 reikää.

----------


## eagle

Missäköhän vika, kun X0 (10spd, type 2.1) vaihtajan jousi lakkasi yllättäen toimimasta sen jälkeen kun käytin rissat pois puhdistusta varten? Siis se mikä kiristää ketjua...

----------


## xubu

Kysyin aikaisemmin toisessa topicissa, enkä saanut vastausta. Joten kysyn täällä: Anteeksi tyhmyyteni, mutta voiko Shimanon systeemin laittaa Sramin pakan? Tuolla  Bike-discountissa tälläinen ainakin näyttää kuvassa kestävältä, tiedä  sitten. https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...90-11-32-27137

----------


## elasto

> Kysyin aikaisemmin toisessa topicissa, enkä saanut vastausta. Joten kysyn täällä: Anteeksi tyhmyyteni, mutta voiko Shimanon systeemin laittaa Sramin pakan? Tuolla  Bike-discountissa tälläinen ainakin näyttää kuvassa kestävältä, tiedä  sitten. https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...90-11-32-27137



Kyllä tuo toimii Shimanon 9-lehtiselle tarkotettujen maasto-osien kanssa.

----------


## hiilikuitumies

> Tuolla  Bike-discountissa tälläinen ainakin näyttää kuvassa kestävältä, tiedä  sitten. https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...90-11-32-27137



Jos kestävyyttä haet, niin et sinä voita tuossa mitään, vaan haaskaat rahojasi. Laita ennemmin vaikka tällainen ja ota säästyneillä rahoilla hyvää ketjuvahaa, jos et sellaista vielä omista, koska hiekkahan noita rattaita jauhaa:

https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...0-11-32-209864

----------


## xubu

No hyvä, että sramin pakan voi laittaa shimanoon. Mutta minulla tämmöinen kesti noin 2000 km: https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...00-12-27-25529
Eli onko tuo edellisen viestin CS-HG400. Ketjuvahasta en ole kuullutkaan.Teflon pintaisella öljyllä olen voidellut ketjut.

----------


## Moska

https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...uid-50ml-37081

https://www.xxl.fi/muc-off-dry-lube-...146279_1_style

Tuossa pari hyvää vaihtoehtoa, itse käytän muc offia ja nyt kuivana kesänä ketju kesti noin 4500 km ennenkuin ketjutulkki alkoi menemään syvälle. Ketjun puhdistukseen riittää yleensä rätti ja pakka pysyy puhtaahkona ilman sen kummempaa. Pakalla oletan ajavani päälle 10000km. 10s Ultegra. 
Holmenkol kestää ilmeisesti vettä paremmin ja onkin tulossa testiin jossain vaiheessa.

----------


## hiilikuitumies

> Mutta minulla tämmöinen kesti noin 2000 km



Minä en ole kuullut, että noissa olisi ihmeemmin eroja kestävyydessä. Tai jos niitä on, niin ei niistä kukaan käytännössä tunnu tietävän. Ei ole mitään vertailutietoa riittävästi, että tämä on kestänyt keskimäärin x kilometriä ja tämä toinen y kilometriä. Terästähän nuo rattaat ovat, pinnan viimeistelyssä on hieman eroja, mutta lähinnä käsittääkseni kosmeettisia. Minä uskon vahvasti, että erot tulevat käytännössä siitä, kuinka puhtaana ne ja ketjun onnistuu pitämään.





> Ketjuvahasta en ole kuullutkaan.



Tällä luultavasti pystyy pidentämään pakan ikää huomattavasti, jos ei ole tapana jynssätä ketjuja hiekkamönjästä puhtaaksi vähän väliä, koska vaha ei kerää öljyn lailla hiekkaa.

----------


## mkp

Käykö Ultegran vaihtaja 105 korvakkeeseen vai pitääkö tietää/ottaa huomioon jotain erityistä? Traineripyörästä(maantiekonkeli) on kysymys.

----------


## SSGT-92

Vaihtajan korvakkeet usein on pyöräkohtaisia,ei vaihtaja kohtaisia.Uskaltaisin laittaa sen toisen vaihtajan kiinni.

----------


## xubu

Toi Muc-Off löytyy näköjään myös vetisiin olosuhteisiin, on myös halvempi kuin XXL:ssä

https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...wet-lube-32781

Täytyy nyt syksyllä kokeilla vaikka sitä. On muutakin tilattavaa bike-discountista. 

Ton ketjuvahan sitten saisi vaikka heti kun ajaisi vain Motonettiin.

https://www.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/6030...tjuvaha-150-ml

----------


## 0802905

Onnistuisiko kiekoista pelkkien vanteiden vaihto, ilman pinnojen ja nippeleiden vaihtoa? Suunnittelen vaihtoa bor 333 +wide (erd606) flow mk3:seen (erd 605).  Haittaako tuo millin heitto erd:ssä ja onko muuta huomioitavaa?  Onkohan projektissa mitään järkeä, sillä omat kädet eivät projektiin taivu?

----------


## Moska

> Toi Muc-Off löytyy näköjään myös vetisiin olosuhteisiin, on myös halvempi kuin XXL:ssä
> 
> https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...wet-lube-32781
> 
> Täytyy nyt syksyllä kokeilla vaikka sitä. On muutakin tilattavaa bike-discountista. 
> 
> Ton ketjuvahan sitten saisi vaikka heti kun ajaisi vain Motonettiin.
> 
> https://www.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/6030...tjuvaha-150-ml



Mugoff wetlube sotkee huomattavasti enemmän kuin drylube. Siksi haluankin kokeilla holmenkollenia.

----------


## Moska

> Onnistuisiko kiekoista pelkkien vanteiden vaihto, ilman pinnojen ja nippeleiden vaihtoa? Suunnittelen vaihtoa bor 333 +wide (erd606) flow mk3:seen (erd 605).  Haittaako tuo millin heitto erd:ssä ja onko muuta huomioitavaa?  Onkohan projektissa mitään järkeä, sillä omat kädet eivät projektiin taivu?



Miksipä ei onnistuisi. Vanha kiekko löysälle ja teipaten uusi kehä vierelle ja pinna kerrallaan siirto.

----------


## mkp

> Käykö Ultegran vaihtaja 105 korvakkeeseen vai pitääkö tietää/ottaa huomioon jotain erityistä? Traineripyörästä(maantiekonkeli) on kysymys.



Itselleni vastaten. Hyvin onnistui ja samalla vaihdoin Kickr'iin 11-pakan kympin tilalle, kun vaihtajakin muuttui 11-malliseksi. Kaikki pelaa ikivanhaan 105-vaihtajaan verrattuna kuin unelma. En oikein koskaan saanut sitä toimimaan sulavasti. Meni jo usko itseeni, mutta nyt palasi takaisin :Hymy: .

----------


## kauris

Tässä on varmaan virhe, kun Bike-discountin sivuilla lukee DT Swiss 1900 kiekonkin kohdalla, että olisivat Ratchet-vapaarattaalla. Mun 1900 kiekot ainakin on kolmikynsimallia ja 1700 mallista alkaen napojen pitäisi vasta olla ratchet-tyyppiä. 
https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...arwheel-630986

Tuohan on siitä kätevä puoti, että myyvät myös irtokiekkoja, jos vain takakiekon haluaa uusia. E13 takakiekko 27.5 boostina ja 30 leveenä olis muuten hyvän hintainen ja aika kevyt (1000g) mutta senkin takanapa on ilmeisen epäluetettava mitä muutamia kommentteja löysin. https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...r-wheel-755077
Samoin siis kuin DT 1900 kiekkojen napa. E1700 takakiekko maksaa jo 330 euroa.

EDIT: Vielä mitä. Nää uudet 1900 hybrid kiekotkin onkin tosiaan 24 T ratchet vapaarattaalla! Ei siis mikään pahan hintainen päivittää nykyinen 1900 kiekko, jos sen tekniikka ei kestä tai alkaa muutoin ahdistamaan. 
https://www.missionhybrid.dtswiss.com/

edit2: Ja tällä sivulla taas lukee, että 3 pawl... mutta silti kuvassa on hybrid-napa. En tajua
https://www.dtswiss.com/en/products/...900-spline-30/

----------


## ElBike

Harkinnassa XT 11spd -> 10 tai jopa 9. 

1. Meneekö 10 tai 9 pakka vapaarattaaseen heittämällä?
2. Toimiiko XT 11spd takavaihtaja 10 ja 9 pakoilla ok?
3. Onko Shimano Zee 10spd vaihtaja toimiva? Onko verrattavissa XT:hen? Pystyykö vaihtamaan monta vaihdetta suuremmalle kerralla?

11 spd on toki kiva, mutta tuntuu että tarvetta ei ole niin monelle vaihteelle ja lisäksi 10 ketjuja ja pakkoja näyttää saavan huomattavasti halvemmalla kuin 11spd.

----------


## El Cheapo

Hankin vaimolle Cannondale Synapse -crossarin "edullisesti" ja laite tuntuu muutoin ihan pätevältä pyörältä syksyn ajoihin mutta jarrut ovat suorastaan surkeat.
Tässä on mekaaniset 160mm levyt edessä ja takana, ilmeisesti Promaxin jarrut, joissa lukee Decoder kyljessä.
Olen jo tilaamassa Avidin BB5:ia mutta nuo Promaxin satulat ovat kummallisella kiinnityksellä enkä oikein hahmota minkälaisia adaptereita noihin Avideihin pitäisi laittaa...

Osaatteko auttaa aiheessa? Kiitokset jo etukäteen.

Netistä haettu vastaavasta takajarrun kiinnityksestä:
https://static.evanscycles.com/produ...71-5000-19.jpg

Ja etujarrun kiinnityksestä:
https://static.evanscycles.com/produ...71-5000-17.jpg

----------


## JackOja

Toi kiinnitys on flatmount. Jarrut tai adapterit sen mukaisesti.

----------


## El Cheapo

> Toi kiinnitys on flatmount. Jarrut tai adapterit sen mukaisesti.



Noniin, kiitos opastuksesta.
Flatmount -> Postmount -adapteria olen siis vailla.
Käyvätkö nuo BB5:t myös STI-kahvojen kanssa? Pakko varmistaa kun alkoi epäilyttää..

----------


## TheMiklu

Olisin sitä mieltä, että elä hanki BB5. Hanki BB7. Säästyy monelta säätöharmilta. Malli pitää olla sitten Road. Niissä on maantiekaffoille sopiva vetosuhde.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk

----------


## LJL

> Olisin sitä mieltä, että elä hanki BB5. Hanki BB7. Säästyy monelta säätöharmilta. Malli pitää olla sitten Road. Niissä on maantiekaffoille sopiva vetosuhde.



On muuten hyvät, suosittelen. Swisstopin sintratuilla paloilla erityisesti. Tässä jarruilla ajettujen 10-15tkm (vaihtunut pyörästä toiseen, ei voi tietää paljonko kilsoja 4v aikana) jälkeen voin todeta olevani erittäin kiintynyt BB7:hini.

----------


## jaakko82

Tarvitsisin Kona Kahuna 2014 pyörään toisen etuvanteen pinnoineen, napoineen ja jarrulevyineen, jotta talvirengas olisi nopeasti vaihdettavissa alle. Mitä pitää huomioida, jotta vanne olisi vaihdettavissa suoraan pikalukosta toiseen ja menoksi ilman jarrujen säätöä jne. Pyörässä on Shimano 180mm jarrulevy, vanne: WTB SX19, pinnat  Stainless 14g ja joytech napa.  Saman tasoinen riittäisi ja pitäisi saada hankittua kasassa olevana. Arvostaisin suuresti linkkejä esim. bike-components.de sivulta. Kiitoksia neuvoistanne jälleen.

----------


## Pexxi

Tää tuli ekana vastaan ja varmaan sopii. Jotain shimmejä voit joutua laittamaan jarrulevyn alle jompaan kumpaan kiekkoon. 100 milliä leveällä navalla etsit ja joka on tai on muunnettavissa pikalinkulliseksi. Tai kun tarkemmin katsoin niin olisiko kuitenkin läpiakseli? Mutta sopii siihenkin.

https://www.bike-components.de/en/Ma...aufrad-p45856/

https://www.bike-components.de/en/Sy...sc-Shim-p7096/


Korjatkoon joku jos aivan metsässä. Ja jarrulevy tietty.

----------


## Lebako

Hybridiin pitäisi asentaa lokasuojat, mutta niiden mukana ei tullut pultteja. Mikä on se "normikoko" noille pyörän rungossa valmiina oleville pultinrei'ille? Mielestäni esim. ne juomapullotelineiden mukana tulevat pultit menevät noihinkin lokasuojien kiinnitysreikiin.

----------


## oppes

...... Poistan epätarkan / varman vastaukseni... (ennen mittausta)...

----------


## hartsu

> Hybridiin pitäisi asentaa lokasuojat, mutta niiden mukana ei tullut pultteja. Mikä on se "normikoko" noille pyörän rungossa valmiina oleville pultinrei'ille? Mielestäni esim. ne juomapullotelineiden mukana tulevat pultit menevät noihinkin lokasuojien kiinnitysreikiin.



Kyllä se taitaa olla m5, ei ole muita kokoja tullut vastaan.
Ruuvit ei silti välttämättä aina mene heittämällä paikalleen jos on jengat täynnä maalia.

----------


## Matti Heikkinen

Yleensä 5mm,kerran ainakin kerran tuli vastaan ihan kierteettömät reiät,pyörän merkkiä en muista.Hanki joko Torx,kuusiokolo tai kuusiokannalla olevat ruuvit,ristipää-ja uraruuvien kannoista on vaikea saada otetta jos sattuvat ruostumaan kiinni,vaseliinia voit laittaa kierteisiin

----------


## xubu

> Yleensä 5mm,kerran ainakin kerran tuli vastaan ihan kierteettömät reiät,pyörän merkkiä en muista.Hanki joko *Torx*,kuusiokolo tai kuusiokannalla olevat ruuvit,ristipää-ja uraruuvien kannoista on vaikea saada otetta jos sattuvat ruostumaan kiinni,vaseliinia voit laittaa kierteisiin



Jos torx-kannalla olevan laittaa, kannattaa sitten olla laadukas torx-avain. Ostin Motonetistä edullisen torx-sarjan ja en saanut jarrulevyn ruuveja auki. Torx-avain vain vääntyi, siis se osa joka menee ruuvin sisään. Kyllähän yleensäkin kunnon työkaluihin kannattaa panostaa.

----------


## KotooTöihin

Oon joskus saanu kans ihan laatu torx avaimen kierteelle töissä. Kummasti kotoo haettu halpisromu avas sen ruuvin  :Sarkastinen:  Laadusta saa maksaa, toisaalta laatua saa halvemmallakin. Yks asia, joka rikkoo torx avaimet on se, ettei se avain ole pohjassa asti.

----------


## arctic biker

> Jos torx-kannalla olevan laittaa, kannattaa sitten olla laadukas torx-avain. Ostin Motonetistä edullisen torx-sarjan ja en saanut jarrulevyn ruuveja auki. Torx-avain vain vääntyi, siis se osa joka menee ruuvin sisään. Kyllähän yleensäkin kunnon työkaluihin kannattaa panostaa.



Olen samaa kokemusperäistä mieltä, varsinkin Torx-avaimissa kannattaa satsata laatuun.

----------


## mahead

> Oon joskus saanu kans ihan laatu torx avaimen kierteelle töissä. Kummasti kotoo haettu halpisromu avas sen ruuvin  Laadusta saa maksaa, toisaalta laatua saa halvemmallakin. Yks asia, joka rikkoo torx avaimet on se, ettei se avain ole pohjassa asti.



Laadukas avain antautuu vääntymällä, halpisavain räsähtää yhtäkkiä hajalle. Laatuavaimen kanssa rystyset kiittää.

----------


## Pexxi

Edessä kaksi, takana kymmenen ratasta. Kun edessä on pieni ja takana nostaa suurimmalle niin kun yrittää pudottaa takaisin toiseksi suurimmalle niin ei putoa. Kolmella neljällä napsulla putoaa sitten oikealle rattaalle suoraan. Jos edestä pistää isolle takana ollessa isoimman niin putoaa toiseksi suurimmalle. Mikä mahtaa olla vikana?

----------


## TurboKoo

Vaijerinkuori ja vaijeri tahmaavat.

----------


## Pexxi

Joo kyllä se varmaan näin on. Muutenkaan alaspäin eivät kaikki vaihteet menneet kauhean hyvin.

----------


## immudium

Takavaihtaja meni paskaksi ja vaihdevipukin temppuilee. Ajattelin tilata uuden takavaihtajan, vaihdevivun ja rataspakan. Ajattelin tilata eri merkkiset kuin aiemmin, jos takapakka on edelleen 9-rattainen niin sopiiko se merkistä riippumatta edellisen tilalle? Ajattelin tilata Bike-components.fi:stä halvimmat osat, Shimanon Altus SL-M2000 vaihdevipu 16 eur, Altus RD-M370 Takavaihtaja 9-vaihteinen 21 eur, Alivio CS-HG400-9 takapakka 19 eur. Ajaako nämä tällaiset edulliset osat asiansa ja kestääkö ne kunnon maastopyöräkäytössä vai kannattaisiko ostaa hieman kalliimmat? Vanha takavaihtaja on Sram X-0, josta meni poikki poikki häkin hiilikuituiset sivut, jotka varaosina maksavat pelkästään yli 100 eur. Jos vaihdan tuollaisen 200 eur maksavan takavaihtajan tilalle halvimmat 20 eur vaihtajat niin vaikuttaako se pyörän käytettävyyteen millään lailla?

----------


## Weston

Ostettiin pojalle Trek Roscoe 20. Siinä on triggerinä tällainen: https://m.bikester.fi/shimano-altus-...ta-379418.html
Hiukan on pojan peukalo vielä lyhyt vaihdoissa pienemmälle. Jos tuohon vaihtaisi kierrettävän vaihdekahvan, niin mikäs olisi oikea? Tämä?: https://www.bike24.com/p2140039.html

Pyörä: 
https://www.trekbikes.com/fi/fi_FI/p...colorCode=grey

----------


## oem

Jos kahvassa on "sis"-merkki, käy tilalle kaikki "sis", (shimano indexing system), revoshift-kahvat 8s.
Vaihdoin itse toisin päin kun revoshift tuntui vaikealta kiertää pakkasilla talvihanskoilla.

----------


## Weston

Kiitos.
Täytyy vielä katsella onko tarvetta ollenkaan. Muuten tuntui vaihtuvan hyvin, mutta viimeinen vaihto 2 -> 1 vaikutti tiukalta.

----------


## helmijak

Tulipa hölmöiltyä: päällyskumin vaihtamisen yhteydessä onnistuin vääntämään takavanteen todella pahasti (kumi oli liimautunut 'fairy-liimalla' vanteen reunaan). Nyt varmaan kannattaisi suosiolla hommata uusi kiekko ja mutta kun en oikein osaa...

Vanhasta kiekosta mulla on nämä tiedot: Bontrager sealed cartridge bearing, alloy axle rear hub w/Bontrager Mustang 32-hole Tubeless Ready disc rims. 
29" maastofillari siis kyseessä.

Ilmeisesti vanhasta kiekosta voi (joku osaava) siirtää takapakan ja jarrulevyn (Shimano SLX -hydraulijarrut fillarissa) uuteen kiekkoon? Varmaan pinnat kannattaa uusia samalla? Osaisiko joku suositella sopivaa kiekko +pinna -yhdistelmää noilla tiedoilla? Ihan perushyvä kiekko käy kyllä, koska fillari on etupäässä työmatkakäytössä.

Sitten vielä tuli mieleen, että tekevätköhän pyöräliikkeet noita kasaamisia muista kuin itse myymistään osista? Osaatko neuvoa minne kannattaisi osat viedä kasattavaksi? Asun Helsingissä.

Kiitos jo etukäteen, jos joku ehtii neuvoa.

----------


## Amfinaut

> Vanhasta kiekosta mulla on nämä tiedot: Bontrager sealed cartridge bearing, alloy axle rear hub w/Bontrager Mustang 32-hole Tubeless Ready disc rims. 
> 29" maastofillari siis kyseessä.
> 
> Ilmeisesti vanhasta kiekosta voi (joku osaava) siirtää takapakan ja jarrulevyn (Shimano SLX -hydraulijarrut fillarissa) uuteen kiekkoon? Varmaan pinnat kannattaa uusia samalla? Osaisiko joku suositella sopivaa kiekko +pinna -yhdistelmää noilla tiedoilla? Ihan perushyvä kiekko käy kyllä, koska fillari on etupäässä työmatkakäytössä.



Pakan ja jarrulevyn siirtäminen ei ole ongelma mutta ylipäätään sulla on nyt kaksi vaihtoehtoa: a) uusi vanne alkuperäiseen kiekkoon tai b) kokonaan uusi kiekko (napa+pinnat+vanne -paketti).

a) Kiekon kasauttaminen maksaa. Todennäköisesti pinnat menee uusiksi koska tilalle ei löydy samanlaista vannetta. Napa jää ennalleen, joten ei tarvi huolehtia yhteensopivuuksista.

b) Valmis paketti kunhan tilaa oikeanlaisen. Noilla tiedoilla ei vielä selviä kaikki tarpeellinen eli katso, että uudessa kiekossa on yhteensopiva kiinnitys pyörään (pikalinkku vai kenties joku läpiakseli) ja samanlainen jarrulevyn kiinnitys (6-bolt tai centerlock).

----------


## petewow

Kaksiosainen kysymys: Nykyisissä kiekoissa on kiinni Shimano CS-5800 11-32 takapakka, voiko tuon korvata suoraan CS-5800 11-28 takapakalla? Tuohon 11-32 tarvitaan ilmeisesti pidempi takahäkki, niin onko sillä vaikutusta?

edit. Niin se toinen kysymys oli, että käykö nuo uudet Shimanon 105 R7000 takapakat noiden CS-5800 osien kanssa ristiin?

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

> Kaksiosainen kysymys: Nykyisissä kiekoissa on kiinni Shimano CS-5800 11-32 takapakka, voiko tuon korvata suoraan CS-5800 11-28 takapakalla? Tuohon 11-32 tarvitaan ilmeisesti pidempi takahäkki, niin onko sillä vaikutusta?
> 
> edit. Niin se toinen kysymys oli, että käykö nuo uudet Shimanon 105 R7000 takapakat noiden CS-5800 osien kanssa ristiin?



32 ja 28 piikkiseen takapakkaan käy sama takavaihtaja. Pitkällä häkillä 28 on minimi kun taas lyhyemmälle häkille 28 on maksimi.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## kauris

Mutta oliko sitten keskipitkiäkin häkkejä. Nimimerkki kesän ajoin 25 pakalla ja syyskuussa kanarialla oli 32 pakka ja molemmat toimi moitteetta.

----------


## SSGT-92

Tuossa yksi vaihtoehto, josta saatavana kolmella erimittaisella häkillä ;https://www.sram.com/sram/road/produ...railleur#specs
 Eikös ne ennen, kait, häkit ollu et ; ss , gs ja sgs tai jotain . . .

----------


## helmijak

> Pakan ja jarrulevyn siirtäminen ei ole ongelma mutta ylipäätään sulla on nyt kaksi vaihtoehtoa: a) uusi vanne alkuperäiseen kiekkoon tai b) kokonaan uusi kiekko (napa+pinnat+vanne -paketti).
> 
> a) Kiekon kasauttaminen maksaa. Todennäköisesti pinnat menee uusiksi koska tilalle ei löydy samanlaista vannetta. Napa jää ennalleen, joten ei tarvi huolehtia yhteensopivuuksista.
> 
> b) Valmis paketti kunhan tilaa oikeanlaisen. Noilla tiedoilla ei vielä selviä kaikki tarpeellinen eli katso, että uudessa kiekossa on yhteensopiva kiinnitys pyörään (pikalinkku vai kenties joku läpiakseli) ja samanlainen jarrulevyn kiinnitys (6-bolt tai centerlock).



Kiitos selkeästä vastauksesta.

----------


## mangelman

Jos hankin nastoille omat kiekot niin mitä tarvitsen? Eli piisaako vaan vanne, takapakka ja jarrulevyt? Ovatko nämä aina ns. oikealla paikalla vai joutuuko isommin säätämään vaihtajaan sopivaksi. Tarkoitus olisi siis, että pikalinkun käyttö ainoa asia, jonka teen kun haluan nastat alle. Varminta lienisi hankkia samanlaiset rattaat ja levyt kuin nyt alla olevissa pyörissä vai miten? Ja vanteen kokokin tietysti kai jotain tekee. Tyhmiä kysymyksiä varmasti mutta kun en ole näiden kanssa pelannut.

----------


## Aakoo

^Jos et halua mitään ylimääräistä tehdä, niin osta täysin samanlainen setti eli kiekot, pakka ja jarrulevyt kuin nytkin on alla. Näistä suurin vaikutus on tietysti kiekoilla tai oikeastaan niiden navoilla. Eli eivät ole aina automaattisesti kohdillaan, voi joutua varsinkin jarrulevyjä shimmailemaan kohdilleen.

----------


## lysmy

Pitäisi MTB irtorunkoon osta ohjauslaakeri ja tässä pähkäillyt nyt 'standardien' kanssa että mitäs oikeen tilaan.

Tuo on tapered keula eli ylhäältä kapeampi ja alhaalta leveämpi, eli lienee se 1 1/8" - 1.5".

Ylhäältä olen mitannut sisäleveydeksi 44mm (sekä pieni 'olka' sentin päässä on 42mm). Onkos tämä nyt sitten ZS44/28.6 koska siihen nuo mitat lähinnä osuisi ?

Alaleveys on sisältä mitattuna 52mm ja ulkomitta on 57mm. Onko tämä nyt sitten ZS57 vai ZS52 ? (veikkaan zs57)

Hyllyssä olisi tuohon sopiva fsa th mr019 alalaakeri mutta eipä tuohon taida mistään kuolevainen kruunua löytää joten taitaa mennä koko laakerin ostoksi, kun vaan tietäisi mitä ostaa.

Kiitoksia jos joku vastaa ja saa selvää epämääräisestä sepustuksesta.


On kyllä epätoivoinen maailma tämä kun ei ole mitään standardia.

----------


## lysmy

> Pitäisi MTB irtorunkoon osta ohjauslaakeri ja tässä pähkäillyt nyt 'standardien' kanssa että mitäs oikeen tilaan.
> 
> Tuo on tapered keula eli ylhäältä kapeampi ja alhaalta leveämpi, eli lienee se 1 1/8" - 1.5".
> 
> Ylhäältä olen mitannut sisäleveydeksi 44mm (sekä pieni 'olka' sentin päässä on 42mm). Onkos tämä nyt sitten ZS44/28.6 koska siihen nuo mitat lähinnä osuisi ?
> 
> Alaleveys on sisältä mitattuna 52mm ja ulkomitta on 57mm. Onko tämä nyt sitten ZS57 vai ZS52 ? (veikkaan zs57)
> 
> Hyllyssä olisi tuohon sopiva fsa th mr019 alalaakeri mutta eipä tuohon taida mistään kuolevainen kruunua löytää joten taitaa mennä koko laakerin ostoksi, kun vaan tietäisi mitä ostaa.
> ...



Pitäisi aina kirjoitella kun heti kirjoittamisen jälkeen saattaa ongelma ratketa itsekseen. Mahtaisiko tuo nyt sitten olla standardia IS42-52 ?

edit: ja kaiken googleamisen ja säätämisen perusteella tuloksena taitaakin olla ZS44 / IS52 yhdistelmä mikä tuohon uppoaa.

----------


## Olli L

> Jos hankin nastoille omat kiekot niin mitä tarvitsen? ...



Jos on paha tapa ajaa voimansiirto loppuun (en minä mutta muut ....), rataspakan ja ketjun yhteensopivuus voi olla ongelma takakiekkoa vaihtaessa. Tämä siis, jos kilometrejä on kertynyt hyvin epätasaisesti eri kiekoille. Nämä kelit ovat yllättävän kuluttavia. Jos seuraa tilannetta ja tarvittaessa vaihtaa pakat ristiin, välttyy tuolta ongelmalta.

----------


## mangelman

Kiitos vastauksista, se tuntuikin vähän liian helpolta ratkaisulta. Arvon tässä keinoja talvipyöräilyn lisäämiseen ja isp nykyiseen tai läski alle ovat ykkösvaihtoehdot. Talvet vaan ovat niin erikoisia olleet, että suurimman osan toissa talvena ois saanut ajaa nastoilla sulalla maalla. Viime talvenahan riitti luntakin täällä pirkanmaalla.

----------


## lysmy

> Kiitos vastauksista, se tuntuikin vähän liian helpolta ratkaisulta. Arvon tässä keinoja talvipyöräilyn lisäämiseen ja isp nykyiseen tai läski alle ovat ykkösvaihtoehdot. Talvet vaan ovat niin erikoisia olleet, että suurimman osan toissa talvena ois saanut ajaa nastoilla sulalla maalla. Viime talvenahan riitti luntakin täällä pirkanmaalla.



Eläppä masennu heti. Itse eroavaisuuksia miettimättä (luulin tuolloin että näissä olisi jotain standardeja käytössä ympyrän muotoisten renkaiden lisäksi) menin kauppaan ja ostin uudet kiekot kesää varten ja laitoni vanhoihin isp:t kiinni. 3 talvea ajellut sen kummemmin mitään säätämättä ja kääntämättä. Molemmissa eri navat, eri jarrulevyt ja aina osunut kohdalleen. Aina on vaihteet toiminut ja pyörä pysähtynyt mitä on ajoja ajellut. Molemmissa takasissa on omat kasettinsa mutta ketjut pysyy samana. Ehkä joku viilaaja ajaisi noilla osilla muutaman tonnin enemmän mutta itselleni on tärkeämpää ajella eikä pohtia säästettyjä pennejä.

----------


## 0802905

Olisko jollain tietoa; mitkä laakerit(6802? etc) menvät dt swiss 240 maantienapoihin?  
Akseli 12mm edessä ja takana. Navat dicut, muttei taida vaikuttaa mitenkään sisälmyksiin.
Tahtoo ne laakerien numerokoodit, kiitos

----------


## SSGT-92

Katoppas oisko tuolla sopivia malliksi :https://www.bike-components.de/en/Fe...e_asc&limit=60
 tai https://www.bike-components.de/en/Cu...y-Clip-p33204/  tekee itse tuollaiset.

----------


## hsr

Ajattelin vaihtaa cykloon (Ultegra 6800 vaihteet 2x11, mekaaniset lvyjarrut) vaijerit ja kuoret samalla kun vaihdan kulahtaneen tankonauhan. Mikähän olisi hyvä valinta vaijereiksi?

----------


## Aakoo

> Ajattelin vaihtaa cykloon (Ultegra 6800 vaihteet 2x11, mekaaniset lvyjarrut) vaijerit ja kuoret samalla kun vaihdan kulahtaneen tankonauhan. Mikähän olisi hyvä valinta vaijereiksi?



Mekaanisille levyjarruille suosittelen ns. compressionless kuoria, esimerkiksi: https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=224353;menu=1000,4,167;pgc  %5B5%5D=37. Vaihteissa toimii varmaan Shimanon omat hyvin, tai itse olen käyttänyt Jagwirea hyvällä menestyksellä myös niissä.

----------


## slow

^Vahvasti puoltava ääni kokoon puristumattomille vaijerinkuorille myös täältä.

Yokozunaa, joka on oikeasti todella napakaa, saa kotimaasta. Muuttivat tyystin omien CX77- jarrujen tuntuman ja tehon.

*https://www.velobia.fi/yokozuna-comp...ess-jarrukuori*

----------


## k2x80w

Ketjut/takapakka rätisee kun polkee voimakkaasti ja ketju takapakan neljällä fyysisesti isommalla rattaalla.
Koitettu laskea vaihtajaa alaspäin, mutta ei vaikutusta.
Ketju ei pompi vaan veto pysyy kokoajan Ok.
Mitä tutkimaan?

Sent from my HTC U Ultra using Tapatalk

----------


## Pexxi

Varmaan voisi ekana yrittää tarkistaa ettei mitään ole rikki/vääntynyt (vaihtajan häkki, korvake). Jos ei niin säätämään vaan sitten.

----------


## k2x80w

> Varmaan voisi ekana yrittää tarkistaa ettei mitään ole rikki/vääntynyt (vaihtajan häkki, korvake). Jos ei niin säätämään vaan sitten.



Mitään ei ainakaan ole katki/murtunut.
Jos vääntynyt niin sit niin vähän,  että ei paljassilmä erota. Tosin jos vääntynyt niin luulis sit pienemmilläkin rattailla olevan ongelma.
Shimanon xt on vaihtaja ja vaihteen vaihdot menee ongelmitta ja "päätyrajat" Ok niin mitä tuossa sit voi vielä säätää?
Niin ja sitä korkeutta jo säädetty.

Hyviä kikkoja tohon vääntyneisyyden toteamiseen?

Voiko ketju olla väärässä "kohdassa"...eli pitäisi antaa löysää ylälinjalle...jos ketju liian tiukkana isoilla rattailla...
Täytyy tutkia.

Sent from my HTC U Ultra using Tapatalk

----------


## Fat Boy

Tuolla tarkistetaan sulakkeen suoruus. Alkoiko ääntely yhtäkkiä vaiko jotain muuta. 

https://youtu.be/tXfvW0L3iLM

----------


## HMK

> Voiko ketju olla väärässä "kohdassa"...eli pitäisi antaa löysää ylälinjalle...jos ketju liian tiukkana isoilla rattailla...
> Täytyy tutkia.



Kyllä se itse paikkansa hakee. Tässä olisi hyvä, kun tietäisi, toimiko se nykyisellä kokoonpanolla hyvin aiemmin, ja alkoiko vika yhtäkkiä, vähän kerrassaan vai esim. jonkun huoltotoimenpiteen seurauksena?

----------


## k2x80w

> Kyllä se itse paikkansa hakee. Tässä olisi hyvä, kun tietäisi, toimiko se nykyisellä kokoonpanolla hyvin aiemmin, ja alkoiko vika yhtäkkiä, vähän kerrassaan vai esim. jonkun huoltotoimenpiteen seurauksena?



Edellisellä ajokerralla en vikaa huomannut, mut sit seuraavalla ilmeni ja välissä ei ollut huoltoja.
Tosin ei tiedä olisiko edellisellä ajolla tapahtunut jotain ja loppumatkasta sitten ei tullut tiukkoja mäkiä tai täyskiihdytyksiä jolloin ääni ilmenee.

Pyörä 3kk vanha, mut aika matka viedä tuo tutkittavaksi takuuhuoltoon.

Sent from my HTC U Ultra using Tapatalk

----------


## eratt

Vanhan Cross Checkin isommasta eturattaasta oli mennyt yksi hammas siististi juuresta poikki. Kuinka paljon tuo haitannee ajoa? Katkeaako noita hampaita normaaliajossa vai onko täytynyt osua johonkin, että noin katkeaa?

----------


## JackOja

> Kuinka paljon tuo haitannee ajoa?



Ei yhtään.

----------


## jalo

Shimanon vanteessa (Deore XT, MTB 29") oli keltainen lappu, jossa kiellettiin käyttämästä rengasrautaa? Miten tuohon ice spikerin saa takaisin paikalleen rengasrikon sattuessa (talvella kesken lenkin)?

----------


## JackOja

> ...kiellettiin käyttämästä rengasrautaa? Miten tuohon ice spikerin saa takaisin paikalleen rengasrikon sattuessa (talvella kesken lenkin)?



Käytä "rengasmuovia" ts. muovista rengasrautaa ja järkeä väkivallan sijaan. Teksti on amerikan lakimiehiä varten.

----------


## Moska

Eikait ispit tarvi edes muovia, renkaan laidan asettelee vanteen uraan niin menee käsin helposti.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Käytä "rengasmuovia" ts. muovista rengasrautaa ja järkeä väkivallan sijaan. Teksti on amerikan lakimiehiä varten.



Et kai sä tosissasi kuvitellut että kysyjä tarkoitti jotain muuta kuin "rengasmuovia" ja sen normaalia ja oikeaoppista käyttämistä? "Rengastyökalu" ei vain jostain syystä ole vallannut alaa puhekielessä...



Tuon näköinen kuvallinen kielto voi siis olla pakkauksesta löytyvässä lapussa tai vanteeseen liimatussa tarrassa. Kuitenkin ilmeisesti ainoastaan (joistakin?) tubeless--käyttöön tarkoitetuista eli UST- tai Road Tubeless -vanteista. 

Olisivatkohan nettikeskusteluissa esitetyt arvaukset siitä että Shimanon kielto koskee vain ja ainoastaan sisurittomia renkaita olla oikeaan osuneita? Toisin sanoen, Shimano ei pelkää että vanne rikkoutuu vaan varoittaa siitä että tubeless-renkaan reunalanka voi vahingoittua ja asennus sen vuoksi epäonnistuu (hyvinkin mahdollisesti niitä Amerikan lakimiehiä puoleensa vetäen)?

----------


## kuovipolku

> Eikait ispit tarvi edes muovia, renkaan laidan asettelee vanteen uraan niin menee käsin helposti.



Fillarifoorumi näyttää jälleen parhaat puolensa: ensimmäinen vastaaja on ymmärtävinään väärin (ja vastaa kuin neuvottomalle idiootille) ja toinen vastaaja piilokehuu omalla osaamisellaan (ja vastaa kuin neuvottomalle idiootille).

On totta että useimmat tai ainakin varsin monet renkaat saa vanteelle ilman työkaluja, kunhan otteet ovat oikeat ja kokemusta ja ennen kaikkea luottamusta siihen että homma onnistuu on kertynyt, mutta lienee yhtä totta että on vanne- ja rengasyhdistelmiä jotka ovat kertaluokkaa hankalampia tapauksia.

Lienee myös niin että vaikka varsin monet niistä renkaista jotka on saanut vanteelle ilman rengasrautaa - kieltäydyn käyttämästä sanaa "rengasmuovi" - saa myös nostettua vanteelta ilman työkaluja, läheskään kaikkien kohdalla se ei välttämättä onnistu.

ISP:t Deore XT -vanteilla voivat olla kuvaamallasi tavalla helppo ja vaivaton tapaus, mutta kysymys saattoi olla myös yleisemmäksi tarkoitettu.

----------


## JackOja

Voihan toi lappu tarkoittaa myös "älä käytä rengasrautaa pinnan kohdalla". Tai "älä käytä rengasrautaa väärinpäin"

----------


## kuovipolku

> Voihan toi lappu tarkoittaa myös "älä käytä rengasrautaa pinnan kohdalla". Tai "älä käytä rengasrautaa väärinpäin"



Kun puhtaalla huumorilinjalla nähtävästi mennään, niin voisihan tuo kielto koskea vain tiettyä, juuri tuonnäköistä rengasrautaa?

Mutta mitä tulee amerikkalaisilta lakimiehiltä, sikäläisiltä oikeusistuimilta ja mahdollisilta "tähtitieteellisiin summiin nousevilta" vahingonkorvauksilta suojautumiseen, herää aina yhtä uteliaassa mutta saakutin totisessa mielessäni kysymys mahtaako pelkkä kuva riittää? 

Eikö tarvita myös suorasanainen ja kuvan kertomaa täsmentävä teksti tyyliin "Do not use tire levers!" (ja tietenkin se varoitus kuinka kiellon tai ohjeen noudattamatta jättämisestä voi seurata vakava loukkantuminen tai kuolema)?

PS Onhan tämä mielestäni oikeasti ihan mielenkiintoinen juttu, en olisi moista kieltoa osannut kuvitellakaan. Enkä muuten pikaisella haulla löytänyt vastaavanlaista kieltoa kuin yhden HED:in fat bike -vanteen kohdalla.

----------


## JackOja

> Kun puhtaalla huumorilinjalla nähtävästi mennään...



No ei oikeastaan, aloin ihan pseudofilosofisesti pohtia mitä kaikkea tuo kuva voisi tarkoittaa.





> ...voisihan tuo kielto koskea vain tiettyä, juuri tuonnäköistä rengasrautaa?



Tai jättimäisen kokoista rengasrautaa?





> PS Onhan tämä mielestäni oikeasti ihan mielenkiintoinen juttu, en olisi moista kieltoa osannut kuvitellakaan.



Minäkään en ymmärrä miksei rengasrautaa saisi käyttää. Jaksaiskohan kaivella shimanon tech doc -sivuilta manuaalin ja vilkaista olisko siellä tarkemmin?

EDIT: katselin kiekkojen manuaalin (esim: http://si.shimano.com/pdfs/dm/DM-WH0007-05-ENG.pdf tai vastaava) läpi, siellä ei sanallakaan kielletty käyttämästä rengasrautoja.

----------


## Hapape

Uuden pyörän omistaja kyselee: onko normaalia, että jarrupaloissa on pieni välys/elää jarrusatulassa jarruttaessa? Joskus jarruttessa naksahtaa ja huomaa paikallaan ollessa kun painaa jarrun pohjaan ja ”nylkyttää” edes takaisin. Kyseessä shimanon hydrauliset jarrut.

----------


## Iglumies

On                            .

----------


## arctic biker

Kuukkeloimalla Lawyer Tabs voi löytää kaikkea hauskaa.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Kuukkeloimalla Lawyer Tabs voi löytää kaikkea hauskaa.



Eivätkös lawyer tabs ole presiis sama kuin lawyer lips eli ne ihmisten kiusaksi etuhaarukoihin aikanaan Amerikan lakimiesten takia ilmestyneet ulokkeet (jotka hankaloittavat etukiekon irrottamista, ellei niitä viilaa pois, ja joista ei ole mitään hyötyä niille jotka osaavat pikalinkkua käyttää)?

Tarkoititko samantapaisia kieltoja ja varoituksia kuin nyt puheena oleva Shimanon rengasrautakielto ja niistä kertovia tarroja ja lappuja noin yleensä?

(Mulla on tunne että sellaisista käytetään englannin kielessä jotain yleisnimeä ja se on mulla ihan tossa kielen päällä...)

----------


## SSGT-92

> Et kai sä tosissasi kuvitellut että kysyjä tarkoitti jotain muuta kuin "rengasmuovia" ja sen normaalia ja oikeaoppista käyttämistä? "Rengastyökalu" ei vain jostain syystä ole vallannut alaa puhekielessä...
> 
> Tuon näköinen kuvallinen kielto voi siis olla pakkauksesta löytyvässä lapussa tai vanteeseen liimatussa tarrassa. Kuitenkin ilmeisesti ainoastaan (joistakin?) tubeless--käyttöön tarkoitetuista eli UST- tai Road Tubeless -vanteista. 
> 
> Olisivatkohan nettikeskusteluissa esitetyt arvaukset siitä että Shimanon kielto koskee vain ja ainoastaan sisurittomia renkaita olla oikeaan osuneita? Toisin sanoen, Shimano ei pelkää että vanne rikkoutuu vaan varoittaa siitä että tubeless-renkaan reunalanka voi vahingoittua ja asennus sen vuoksi epäonnistuu (hyvinkin mahdollisesti niitä Amerikan lakimiehiä puoleensa vetäen)?



Näistä rengas työkalujen käyttökielloista keskustelua ollut jo 2014 ,Ultegra 6800 yhteydessä,"Dealers manual":ssa selitys ;

"Edit: I looked up the Dealer's manual and the only mention of tire levers I found was under the tubeless tire section.

Installing and removing tubeless tires
TO ENSURE SAFETY
WARNING
••Read these Technical Service Instructions carefully, and keep
them in a safe place for later reference.
CAUTION
••Do not use rim tape if using an inner tube either. Rim tape
may make it difficult to remove and install the tire, and the
tire or tube may become damaged or the tires may suddenly
puncture and come off, and severe injury may result.
Note
*••The tires should always be installed and removed by hand.
Never use tools such as tire levers, as they can damage the
seal between the tires and the rims and cause air to leak out
from the tires.**
••Do not tighten the valve nut too much, otherwise the valve
seal may become warped and air leaks may occur.
••If the tires are difficult to fit, use plan water or soapy water
to help them slide more easily.
••Products are not guaranteed against natural wear and
deterioration from normal use and aging."

Eli pelkäävät työkalun (rengasmuovin) vahingoittavan renkaan tiivistepintaa ja aikaan saavan ilmavuodon.*

----------


## Moska

> Fillarifoorumi näyttää jälleen parhaat puolensa: ensimmäinen vastaaja on ymmärtävinään väärin (ja vastaa kuin neuvottomalle idiootille) ja toinen vastaaja piilokehuu omalla osaamisellaan (ja vastaa kuin neuvottomalle idiootille).
> 
> On totta että useimmat tai ainakin varsin monet renkaat saa vanteelle ilman työkaluja, kunhan otteet ovat oikeat ja kokemusta ja ennen kaikkea luottamusta siihen että homma onnistuu on kertynyt, mutta lienee yhtä totta että on vanne- ja rengasyhdistelmiä jotka ovat kertaluokkaa hankalampia tapauksia.
> 
> Lienee myös niin että vaikka varsin monet niistä renkaista jotka on saanut vanteelle ilman rengasrautaa - kieltäydyn käyttämästä sanaa "rengasmuovi" - saa myös nostettua vanteelta ilman työkaluja, läheskään kaikkien kohdalla se ei välttämättä onnistu.
> 
> ISP:t Deore XT -vanteilla voivat olla kuvaamallasi tavalla helppo ja vaivaton tapaus, mutta kysymys saattoi olla myös yleisemmäksi tarkoitettu.



Sori, ei ollut tarkoitus kehua (ainakaan paljon) eikä idiotisoida kysyjää, vaan ilmaista mielipide siitä ettei isp ole mitenkään erityisen tiukka päälle laitettava.

----------


## kuovipolku

^^ "Kuukauden asiallisin, selventävin ja tyhjentävin vastaus" menee SSGT-92:lle!

^ Tapani mukaan vähän liioittelin. Olihan se tavallaan ihan suora ja asiallinen kommentti kysyjän mainitsemaan huolenaiheeseen.

----------


## oppes

> ^^ "Kuukauden asiallisin, selventävin ja tyhjentävin vastaus" menee SSGT-92:lle!
> 
> ^ Tapani mukaan vähän liioittelin. Olihan se tavallaan ihan suora ja asiallinen kommentti kysyjän mainitsemaan huolenaiheeseen.



Kovasti nostan pipoa kaikille teille, jotka saatte ilman rengas"muoveja" kumin kiekolta. ISPit lähtee helposti mutta aika monet muut gummit muissa fillareissa jäisivät kyllä vanteelleen ilman apukaluja...

----------


## kuovipolku

Vaikka kieltämättä monissa asioissa omahyväinen ja itseäni täynnä olenkin, en kehuisi nostavani läheskään kaikkia käyttämiäni renkaita vanteelta ilman apuvälineitä. Mutta varsin monet kuitenkin.

Tarvitaan (1) tuuria eli sitä että vanne- ja rengaskombinaatio ei ole perkeleestä. Useimmiten vanne on se ongelman aiheuttaja, vaikka rengas on se jota sitten haukutaan tiukaksi ja vaikeaksi asentaa.

Lisäksi tarvitaan (2) tekniikkaa eli sitä että mahdollisimman huolellisesti painaa renkaan molemmat reunat vanteen keskiuraan tai jos sellaista ei ole niin ainakin pois reunahyllyltä. Sitten otetaan kämmenillä sellainen avo-ote sormet melko suorina noin kello puoli yhdentoista ja kello puoli kahden kohdalta ja työnnetään rengasta ylös eli ulospäin ja sitten käsiä kääntämällä alas eli vanteelta poispäin, Tässä vaiheessa voi yleensä huomata että rengas on jo kokonaan ulkona vanteelta ja peukaloilla hieman auttamalla sitä saa silloin painettua tarvittavan määrän.

Kolmanneksi tarvitaan (3) kärsivällisyyttä, harjoitusta ja uskoa siihen että kyllä se lähtee.


PS  On kokonaan toinen juttu mutta joillekin - kuten minulle - ikävä tosiasia että kun joutuu porukkalenkillä renkaanvaihtoon, käy niin ettei kotioloissa tai soololenkillä kohtalaisen vaivattomasti ja nopeasti sujuvasta hommasta selviydy millään alta vartin, kun porukka seisoo vieressä ja odottaa (vaikkei millään lailla hoputakaan tai kukaan ei seuraa toimitusta sillä silmällä että saisi arvostella). Silloin mikään rengas ei lähde vanteelta ilman työkaluja eikä vanteelle takaisinlaittokaan suju niin kuin  tavallisesti...

----------


## HMK

Ei tarvinnut ISP rautoja sen enempää kuin muovejakaan ainakaan vanhan Kayapon vanteille laittaessa. Mietin jo, että onko turhankin löysä. Menee suunnilleen pudottamalla rengas lattialla olevan vanteen päälle. Ei tarvitse minkäänlaista vääntämistä tai voimankäyttöä missään kohdassa.

----------


## arctic biker

Vuosituhannen alussa asensin Michelinin Wildgripper City renkaita jollekin 26" kiekoille. Muistaakseni 5 paikkaa jouduin sisureille laittamaan. Ei ny ollut kunnon asennuskalujakaan. Toki asennusolutta löytyi talon päädyn huoltoasemalta riittämiin mikä ei kompensoinut osaamiseni puutetta ollenkaan.

----------


## jkohvakk

Salsan fatbike takanavan avaus. Pitäiskö ton jarrulevyn puoleisen kupin lähteä ihan vetämällä irti? Kovasti taistellu papukaijapihtien kanssa ilman tulosta.

Lähetetty minun H8324 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## jkohvakk

Yritin ladata kuvia, mutta jostain syystä epäonnistuu tapatalkilla. Kyseessä siis qr-napa.

----------


## jalo

No niin. Hyvä keskustelu asiasta ja nyt sitten totuus :Hymy: , koska sen hokasin. 
Asensin tänään ice spikerit paikalleen ja sattui (koska ostaessa en osannut niitä erotella) toinen olemaan tubeless ready ja sitten ei tubeless. Toinen meni käsin paikalleen tubeless vanteeseen, mutta toista ei kyllä olis saanut vanteelle ilman rautoja.
Rengasrautakielto koskee siis tubeless renkaita ja vanteita, koska saattaa aiheuttaa naarmuja, jotka aiheuttavat vuotoja. Noissa tubeless vanteissa on syvempi keskikohta, johon rengas työnnetään, jotta se on helpompi asentaa. 
Me vanhan liiton miehet voimme käyttää rengasrautoja myös näissä "kieltovanteissa".





> Shimanon vanteessa (Deore XT, MTB 29") oli keltainen lappu, jossa kiellettiin käyttämästä rengasrautaa? Miten tuohon ice spikerin saa takaisin paikalleen rengasrikon sattuessa (talvella kesken lenkin)?

----------


## FocusOn

Tuli fillarin päivityksen yhteydessä probleemi eteen: haarukoissa on 12mm läpiakselit ja pitäisi saada vanhat pikalinkulliset Cosine 23mm kiekot käyttöön. Wigglen q&a-palstalla joku sanoo onnnistuneensa konversiossa, vaikka wiggle useaan kertaan sanoo, ettei onnistu - kuin myös joku toinen käyttäjä. Navat on wigglen ilmoituksen mukaan Novatec D771SB ja D772SB.

Etupäähän löysin ainoastaan tämän: https://www.ridewill.it/p/en/novatec...1-hubs/261947/

Tuolta ei sitten löytynyt adapteria taakse, vaan sen joutuisi tilaamaan eri kaupasta: https://www.bike24.com/p2223036.html...nversion%20kit

Onko jollain tiedossa löytyykö noita paremmin jostain googlen ulottumattomista? Ja millä todennäköisyydellä noi toimii - minkälaisia sudenkuoppia näissä voi olla?

Edit: osuuko esim. jarrulevyt kohdilleen ilman lisävirityksiä?

----------


## Aakoo

> Tuli fillarin päivityksen yhteydessä probleemi eteen: haarukoissa on 12mm läpiakselit ja pitäisi saada vanhat pikalinkulliset Cosine 23mm kiekot käyttöön. Wigglen q&a-palstalla joku sanoo onnnistuneensa konversiossa, vaikka wiggle useaan kertaan sanoo, ettei onnistu - kuin myös joku toinen käyttäjä. Navat on wigglen ilmoituksen mukaan Novatec D771SB ja D772SB.
> 
> Onko jollain tiedossa löytyykö noita paremmin jostain googlen ulottumattomista? Ja millä todennäköisyydellä noi toimii - minkälaisia sudenkuoppia näissä voi olla?
> 
> Edit: osuuko esim. jarrulevyt kohdilleen ilman lisävirityksiä?



Novatecilla on Euroopassa oma eShop, olisko noi oikeat: 
https://www.eshop.novatecwheels.eu/e...p-329290.xhtml
https://www.eshop.novatecwheels.eu/e...p-329481.xhtml

Itse en ole tuolta tilannut, mutta maksutapana on Paypal joka on aika turvallinen, ja eikä postitkaan olleet pahan hintaiset. Osaisikohan heidän aspansa auttaa oikeiden adaptereiden valinnassa? Jarrulevyihin en osaa ottaa kantaa, voi osua kohdilleen tai olla osumatta.....

----------


## Tukkasotka

> Tuli fillarin päivityksen yhteydessä probleemi eteen: haarukoissa on 12mm läpiakselit ja pitäisi saada vanhat pikalinkulliset Cosine 23mm kiekot käyttöön. Wigglen q&a-palstalla joku sanoo onnnistuneensa konversiossa, vaikka wiggle useaan kertaan sanoo, ettei onnistu - kuin myös joku toinen käyttäjä. Navat on wigglen ilmoituksen mukaan Novatec D771SB ja D772SB.
> 
> Etupäähän löysin ainoastaan tämän: https://www.ridewill.it/p/en/novatec...1-hubs/261947/
> 
> Tuolta ei sitten löytynyt adapteria taakse, vaan sen joutuisi tilaamaan eri kaupasta: https://www.bike24.com/p2223036.html...nversion%20kit
> 
> Onko jollain tiedossa löytyykö noita paremmin jostain googlen ulottumattomista? Ja millä todennäköisyydellä noi toimii - minkälaisia sudenkuoppia näissä voi olla?
> 
> Edit: osuuko esim. jarrulevyt kohdilleen ilman lisävirityksiä?



Tein vastaavan muutoksen samoihin Wigglen Cosineihin, tilasin adapterit Aliexpressiltä. Eteen 12x100 ja taakse 12x142 akselin. Jarrulevyt meni kohdilleen ilman virityksiä.

----------


## FocusOn

Kiitos vinkeistä. Laitoin Novatecille postia noista, kun viittaavat X12:een, joka on ilmeisesti joku oma standardinsa? Jos ei sieltä tärppää, niin pitää suunnata Kiinan markkinoille. Olisko Tukkasotkalla antaa sinne suoraan linkkiä mitkä oli sopivat?

----------


## cimzy

Eturattaan offset asiaa;
pyörä fatbike, Mukluk -18 197-perällä, nykyinen offset edessä 1x-vaihteiston rattaassa 4mm. Mikä offset tulisi valita uuteen kun vaihtaa ovaaliin? Kammet gx eagle, 30t. Ovaalivaihtoehdot on 0mm, 3mm ja 6mm :P En ymmärrä.

----------


## Tukkasotka

> Kiitos vinkeistä. Laitoin Novatecille postia noista, kun viittaavat X12:een, joka on ilmeisesti joku oma standardinsa? Jos ei sieltä tärppää, niin pitää suunnata Kiinan markkinoille. Olisko Tukkasotkalla antaa sinne suoraan linkkiä mitkä oli sopivat?



Taakse: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Nova...27424c4dzEX4IC

Eteen: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Nova...27424c4dzEX4IC

Etucapsit näköjään ovat loppu, mutta ainakin näet tuolta miltä ne näyttävät. Ostin muistaakseni tuolta jotta sain vältettyä parin eri eurooppalaisen toimituksen postikulut. Olen tilannut Aliexpressistä myös Novatecin D792SB ja D792SB navat, joista rakensin roadplus 650b-kiekot, nekin olivat ihan käypää tavaraa. Halvalla toimivaa.

----------


## FocusOn

Kiitokset linkeistä - myös Aakoolle! Päädyin tilaamaan suoraan Novateciltä, kun vahvistivat olevan sopivat.

Itse akseleita en taida alkaa arvailemaan, vaan käytän fillarin alkuperäisiä. Tässä hauska ja myös informatiivinen kokemusperäinen artikkeli niistä: http://www.bermstyle.com/how-to-dete...ear-thru-axle/

----------


## Huge004

Osaisiko joku kertoa mistä saisi kompuraan sopivan presta ventiili adapterin?

----------


## JackOja

> Osaisiko joku kertoa mistä saisi kompuraan sopivan presta ventiili adapterin?



Mistä tahansa fillarikaupasta tai leikkaamalla prestaventtiilin hatusta kärki pois.

----------


## Huge004

> Mistä tahansa fillarikaupasta tai leikkaamalla prestaventtiilin hatusta kärki pois.




Pystyisitkö antamaan jotain linkkiä? En meinaan ole löytänyt kuin noita suoraan presta venttiiliin asennettavia ja ne on kyllä ihan perseestä.

----------


## Vivve

> Pystyisitkö antamaan jotain linkkiä? En meinaan ole löytänyt kuin noita suoraan presta venttiiliin asennettavia ja ne on kyllä ihan perseestä.



Onko niitä muitakin?

----------


## Huge004

> Onko niitä muitakin?



https://www.bike-components.de/en/Cy...istole-p50253/

Tollasen löysin kun aloin oikein etsiä.

En kylläkään vielä tilannut mutta täytyy varmaan jossain vaiheessa kokeilla.

----------


## Huge004

> https://www.bike-components.de/en/Cy...istole-p50253/
> 
> Tollasen löysin kun aloin oikein etsiä.
> 
> En kylläkään vielä tilannut mutta täytyy varmaan jossain vaiheessa kokeilla.



Ja tässä vielä jos ei omista pistoolia ennestään.

https://www.bike-components.de/en/Cy...istole-p29267/

----------


## arctic biker

https://www.bike-components.de/en/Ko...Adapter-p3199/ tai sitten Jackojan kertoma.

----------


## Olli L

> Tuli fillarin päivityksen yhteydessä probleemi eteen: haarukoissa on 12mm läpiakselit ja pitäisi saada vanhat pikalinkulliset Cosine 23mm kiekot käyttöön. 
> ...



Tätä keskustelua ja adapterilinkkejä ihmettelin aikani ja nyt esitän tyhmän kysymyksen. Onko niin, että noissa Cosinen kiekoissa on muunneltavaksi suunnitellut navat? Perinteisiä pikalinkullisia napoja ei kai saa läpiakselilla varustettujen tilalle?

----------


## Tukkasotka

Cosineissa on Novatecin navat, jotka ovat konveroitavissa pikalinkuille, 15x100, 12x100 ja 12x142. Tämän ansiosta voin käyttää kiekkoja kolmessa eri pyörässäni.

----------


## malandio

Pitäisi saada vapaa-ratas irti ja sopiva työkalu hakusesssa. 
Mallina vanha "kierrettävä" single https://photos.app.goo.gl/aEZb4bjmsM9A3XwK6, jossa ei ole sisällä hammastuksia https://photos.app.goo.gl/Hy282bmZGipNWrCx5, joten oletettavasti pitäisi olla joku kahdella tapilla kylki kehältä kiinni ottava.
Vai onko todennäköinen ainoa vaihto ehto vetää lentävällä vanhasta liikkuvat irti ja vetää jämästä ruuvipenkkiin, sekä kiertää kehästä?  :Hymy: 

Edit: itse itselleni vastaten tarvitsisin oletettavasti Shimano TL-FH20 työkalun jota ei kaikesta päätellen enää saatavilla kovinkaan helposti ja ratkaisuksi saattaisi kelvata diy-versio tyyliin: http://stat.ameba.jp/user_images/201...1016550288.jpg

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Paras ketjuöljy talven loska ja pakkaskeleille ? Pari talvea menty shimanon wetlubella, koska kestää vähän kosteuttakin ja ei heti huuhtoudu pois, jos vähän loskaa tarttuu ketjuun ja pakkaan, mutta onko suositella jotain muuta vaihtoehtoa vai mennäänkö jatkossakin tuolla mikä vähän sotkee, mutta kestää paremmin kuin "kesäkiisselit". Joten nyt haluaisin tietää mitä juuri sinä käytät talvella ketjussasi ja miksi ?

----------


## JackOja

> ... Joten nyt haluaisin tietää mitä juuri sinä käytät talvella ketjussasi ja miksi ?



Squirtlubea. Voitelee mainiosti eikä sotke.

----------


## Vivve

Kuinkas luotettavia nuo Sramin kalliimat (esim. Force) maantiehydrot on? Huonoja kokemuksia ainakin Apexien kestävyydestä kun uudesta pyörässä alkoi jarrusatula vuotamaan. Tässä speksailen retkipyörän jarruja ja mietin onko turhan riskialtista laittaa nestelevareita siihen.

----------


## oppes

> Kuinkas luotettavia nuo Sramin kalliimat (esim. Force) maantiehydrot on? Huonoja kokemuksia ainakin Apexien kestävyydestä kun uudesta pyörässä alkoi jarrusatula vuotamaan. Tässä speksailen retkipyörän jarruja ja mietin onko turhan riskialtista laittaa nestelevareita siihen.



Shimanon ihan "perus-hydrot" on nyt kolmessa pyörässä ympärivuotisessa ajossa kestäneet 3 vuotta / 25000km, joten en jaksa uskoa kalliimpien olevan huonompia tai muutenkaan miettisi uskaltako noihin luottaa retkipyörässäkään.

----------


## HMK

Riippuen toki siitä missä aikoo retkeillä, kannattaa retkipyörässä tyytyä johonkin turvallisen luotettavaan perustason ratkaisuun jo varaosien saatavuudenkin takia.

Joku Sramin kalliimpi maantienestelevyjarru kuulostaa sellaiselta, että reissu muuttuu helposti leirielämäksi, kun mahdollisen vikantumisen sattuessa odottelee osapakettia johonkin Sallan moottorisahakorjaamoon saapuvaksi.

----------


## Visqu

Sramin maantiehydrot on kaikki samoja, pl. eTap.

Erot ovat grafiikoissa ja itse jarru- ja vaihdevivun materiaalissa. Lisäksi jossain kohtaa saa vaihdevaijeri luistoa parantavan pinnoitteen.

Taloudessa on 2x Rival HRD, 1x Force1 HRD ja 1x Red22 HRD. Ainoa vika on oikeastaan ominaisuus; jarrutuntuma on huonompi kuin Shimanolla. DoubleTap nyt vaan sattuu olemaan mieleen, että menee nuo jarrutkin samassa.

----------


## Vivve

> Sramin maantiehydrot on kaikki samoja, pl. eTap.



Lähde?

----------


## Visqu

Varaosaluettelosta on hyvä katsella osakokonaisuuksia.
https://www.sram.com/service/techdoc...-parts-catalog

Vain yhdet piston kitit kumpaankin päähän, kahvalle ja jarrusatulalle.

Lisäksi kun tutkii kahva+jarru yhdistelmän normaaleja vähittäismyyntihintoja, huomaa että Red22 maksaa vain joitain kymppejä enemmän kuin Rival, hintojen pyöriessä 600e luokassa kahdelle kahvalle ja jarrusatulalle.

----------


## Vivve

No kappas... Näköjään Sramilta ei saa siis laatua edes rahalla. Itsekin kyllä pidän tuosta DoubleTapista. Täytynee harkita mekaanisia levareita.

----------


## TheMiklu

Apex 1 ainakin ollut pomminvarma ja tunnokas hydro 1,5 vuotta. So far so good.

----------


## Vivve

Ehkäpä mulla oli vaan maanantaikappaleet tuolloin pyörässä...

----------


## Ykkösfani

Amatööri keräilee osia ensimmäiseen pyöräprojektiin – tarkemmin droppitankoiseen maastopyörään, runkona uusin Salsa Fargo.  En tule kasaamaan pyörää itse kun en näistä juuri ymmärrä, mutta osat koitan haalia siis kasaan itse – yksi kaveri jeesailee kyllä. Saa siis vääntää rautalangasta!  :Hymy: 

Kysymys voimansiirrosta. Akselit siis mallia boost, 15x110mm ja 12x148mm. Droppitankoon kiinnostaisi ostaa kokonainen maantiesarja kuten Sram Apex1 tai Sram Rival kahvoineen, ja vaihtaa sitten jotain osaa jos on tarvis. Erikseen nuo kahvat tuntuu maksavan aika paljon.

Joitain maastosarjoja myydään boosteina, joten miten käy jos hommaan tuollaisen ’normaalin’ road/gravel groupsetin pyörään? Ilmeisesti ketjulinjaan on tuolla boostilla vaikutusta, mutta löytyykö jotain lisäkilkettä mitä sitten käyttää ns. tavallisen osasarjan kanssa?

Pitäisi siis tietää, mitä pitää ottaa huomioon tuossa, että osaa jatkaa pähkäilyä asian kanssa... 1x11 on lähinnä mielessä, mutta 2x10/11 ei myöskään ole mahdoton ajatus. Vanteet on juuri tilattu, vapaarattaana Shimano 11-speed.

(Vielä lisäinfona sanottakoon, että tarkoituksena on siis kasata kohtuullisella budjetilla maastokelpoinen bikepacking/yleispyörä. Retkikäyttö- /huoltomielessä jarruiksi tullee mekaaniset levyjarrut.)

----------


## JackOja

> ...miten käy jos hommaan tuollaisen ’normaalin’ road/gravel groupsetin pyörään? Ilmeisesti ketjulinjaan on tuolla boostilla vaikutusta...



Hyvin käy. Keskiöhän on normaali 73mm BSA. Boost-keskiötä ei ole pakko laittaa (https://salsacycles.com/bikes/fargo/...steel_frameset).





> ...mutta löytyykö jotain lisäkilkettä mitä sitten käyttää ns. tavallisen osasarjan kanssa?



Väliprikkoja sitten jos ongelmia ilmenee.

----------


## Ykkösfani

Kiitoksia!

----------


## Vivve

> Kuinkas luotettavia nuo Sramin kalliimat (esim. Force) maantiehydrot on? Huonoja kokemuksia ainakin Apexien kestävyydestä kun uudesta pyörässä alkoi jarrusatula vuotamaan. Tässä speksailen retkipyörän jarruja ja mietin onko turhan riskialtista laittaa nestelevareita siihen.



Tilasin nyt kuitenkin Forcet ku sai Apexeja halvemmalla  :Leveä hymy:  Voihan ne sit laittaa vaikka maantiepyörään

----------


## Taneli79

Shimano suosittelee sähkövaihteiden lataamiselle 0-45*C ja käytölle -10-50*C. (http://si.shimano.com/pdfs/dm/DM-R8050-03-ENG.pdf)

Äsken hankkimassani maantiepyörässä on Ultegra Di2 ja pyörä roikkuu talvikauden kylmän varaston (lämpötila vastaava kuin ulkolämpötila) seinällä.

Kannattaako ottaa satulatolppa ja sen sisällä oleva akku talveksi sisälle säilytykseen? Entä miten purkaa akkua, jos ei pääse ajamaan (en omista traineria, enkä valitettavasti pääse säännöllisesti pyörän kanssa etelään lomalle)? Ja miten usein akku kannattaa ladata, jos sitä ei ajossa käytä? Riittääkö kerran kuukaudessa?

Terv. Sähkövaihdenöösi

----------


## eratt

Etukiekkoa ei saa irti haarukasta, kun läpiakseli (boost) on jumissa. Ei aukea vaikka kuinka vääntää. Mitä tuolle voi tehdä?

----------


## arctic biker

> Riippuen toki siitä missä aikoo retkeillä, kannattaa retkipyörässä tyytyä johonkin turvallisen luotettavaan perustason ratkaisuun jo varaosien saatavuudenkin takia.
> 
> Joku Sramin kalliimpi maantienestelevyjarru kuulostaa sellaiselta, että reissu muuttuu helposti leirielämäksi, kun mahdollisen vikantumisen sattuessa odottelee osapakettia johonkin Sallan moottorisahakorjaamoon saapuvaksi.



HMK on minusta aivan oikeassa, näin  vanhan liiton miehen kanta on se että varsinkin retkillä pitää pystyä maan(sora)tien laidassa pyörä parsimaan kasaan jos haveria sattuu. Kestäähän nestelevarit mutta jos kunnolla turvallaan ja letku kärsii niin so what. Perinteisen tekniikan murheisiin suattaa vaikka Sallan Husqvarnan sielunelämään perehtyneeltä korjaajalta apua löytyä.

----------


## HMK

Juu, kyllähän sieltä reissusta jollain kostilla kotio pääsee, mutta jäisi se silti harmittamaan, jos matkan joutuu keskeyttämään jonkun pikkuvian takia. Vaijereita on helppo kuljettaa varalle mukana, ja muutenkin mekaanisia vehkeitä on helpompi paikkailla vaikka tilapäisillä virityksillä, että seuraavalle varaosakaupalle pääsee. Ja niitäkin kauppoja on tiheämmässä yleisimpien mallien osille.

----------


## grebe

Onko kenelläkään kokemusta tai mielipiteitä, toimiiko 3 mm offsetillä oleva eturatas nykyisen rattaan tilalla, jossa offset on 6 mm? Saako vaihteet säätöihin pienimmällä vaihteella? Vai meneekö ketjulinja liian vinoon? Kokeilemalla se tietysti selviää, mutta kokeilu maksaa sen 60-70 euroa.

Pyörä on 26" kiekoilla oleva PIVOT Mach 5.7c, jossa on normaalit navat (ei boost). 2.8" plus kumeilla ja i40 kehillä ketju menee pienimällä vaihteella sen verran läheltä rengasta, että mutakelillä rengas pyyhkii mudat ketjuihin. Olisi kiva saada edes milli pari lisää väliä.

----------


## Fat Boy

Varmaksihan ei voi sanoa, kun ei tiedä, miten "rajoilla" se nyt menee. Mutta omaan pyörään vaihdoin muista syistä rattaan 3mm offsetistä suoraan rattaaseen. Alkuun ketjut ei pysyneet takapakan isoimmalla rattaalla jos pyöritti taaksepäin ja ensimmäisen 100m matkalla tippui kerran myös eturattaalta normaalisti polkien, kun takaa oli isoimmalla rattaalla. Kuitenkin, ajoin rattaalla lopulta kaksi kesää ilman ongelmia, kunnes se hajosi muuten. Eli mulla toimi, kun karkeahkosti viimeistelty kiinalaisrinkula kului kulmistaan hieman.

----------


## oppes

Mitkäs ketjut tuollaiseen SRAMin 1*12 NX'ään sopii / mistä saa?

----------


## jame1967

Olikos se niin , että noita sramin 1x11 maastoosia voi käyttää ristiin .
Siis normivaparille tulevaa pakkaa olen suunnitellut , eli onko muuta eroo kun
toi pienin ratas ja paino . Vipu olisi vaikka nx ja vaihtaja x01 esim.
Ajattelin kun yleensä kyttään torin kautta käytettyjä ja mikä tulee ensin tarjolle.
Nyt olis jo nx vipu olemassa.

----------


## Iglumies

On se niin.

----------


## LJL

> On se niin.



Lisäisin vielä sen, että se se vaan on sillää lailla.

----------


## Istumatyöläinen

SRAM Force Douple-tap vaihtajavipu (10 sp takavaihde) lakkasi toimimasta kunnolla. Vipua painettaessa vaihde lähtee siirtymään isommalle rattaalle kuten kuuluukin, mutta kesken liikkeen vaihtaja sanoo "naks" ja vaihde putoaakin pienemmälle rattaalle. Mahtaako olla tyypillinen vika? Onko vaihtaja nyt lopullisesti kaputt vai korjattavissa? Kilometrejä tällä on minun ajamanani reilut 15 000. Edellisen kuskin kilometreistä en tiedä. Cyclocrossari kyseessä.

----------


## JackOja

^voisi olla ihan vaan huoltoa vaille
https://www.youtube.com/results?sear...le+tap+service

----------


## JackOja

> Hyvin käy. Keskiöhän on normaali 73mm BSA. Boost-keskiötä ei ole pakko laittaa (https://salsacycles.com/bikes/fargo/...steel_frameset).







> Kiitoksia!



Sitä rupesin miettimään, että oliko maantiekampia 73mm keskiölle? Pitääköhän laittaa maastokammet kuiteskin?

----------


## kauris

Mulla on nyt viimeisillä maastolenkeillä pari kertaa tippunut ketju takaa alimmalta pikkurissalta ja mennyt jumiin sinne rissan ja sitä kiinni pitävän häkin väliin. Sisemmlle puolelle. Nyt lähti samalla ketju pois rattaalta edestä. En tiedä kumpi tapahtui ensin mutta edellisellä kerralla taisi lähteä vain sieltä takaa jumittamaan pois rattaalta. Vauhtia oli reilusti ja monttua matkalla. Joku aika pieni takaratas siis käytössä. 
Mikähän vois olla syynä? Luulis, ettei sinne häkin ja rissan väliin pitäis ketjun mahtua tippumaan. Kyseessä Eagle 12, edessä yksi narrow-wide ratas.

----------


## kauris

> Etukiekkoa ei saa irti haarukasta, kun läpiakseli (boost) on jumissa. Ei aukea vaikka kuinka vääntää. Mitä tuolle voi tehdä?



Koita suihkuttaa jotain voiteluainetta ja anna vaikuttaa. Jatkossa hieman vaseliinia sinne kosketuspintoihin. Siskon miehellä oli ollut etukiekko ikuisuuden irroittamatta ja oli jämähtänyt kiinni ne haarukan ja läpiakselin kartiomalliset vastinpinnat.

----------


## Istumatyöläinen

> ^voisi olla ihan vaan huoltoa vaille
> https://www.youtube.com/results?sear...le+tap+service



Kiitos videolinkistä! Yhden videon katsottuani purin oman kahvan kuoren ja alta paljastui vaihdevaijerin vetämisestä huolehtiva hammastettu rulla, jonka hampaista useimmat olivat joko kuluneet tai murtuneet liian mataliksi, jotta rullaa kiertävä kynsi pystyisi tarttumaan niihin. Rullaa pyörittävä kynsi vaikutti ihan ehjältä. Yritän liittää tähän selitystä havainnollistavan kuvan (en tietenkään onnistunut). En ihan päässyt selvyyteen, olivatko rullan hampaat kuluneet vai murtuneet, mutta joka tapauksessa vaihde näyttää siltä osin olevan finaalissa. Mahtaako tuollaisia yksittäisiä osia olla myytävänä vai meneekö koko kahva vaihtoon?

----------


## Ykkösfani

> Sitä rupesin miettimään, että oliko maantiekampia 73mm keskiölle? Pitääköhän laittaa maastokammet kuiteskin?



Tuo katsomani Apex1 ainakin näin; "Bottom Bracket: GXP BSA 68/73"

Mutta eipä tuo tuollaisenaan oikein 42T kelpaisikaan... Pitänee laittaa 28T tai 30T

EDIT: siis meinaan, että voi laittaa kammet vaihtoon kokonaankin, vaikka sitten ei olisikaan sopiva keskiöllekään. Ellei sitten irto-osina saa samaan hintaan sopivilla kammilla/eturattaalla. On tää vaikeaa piruvie  :Hymy:

----------


## Vivve

Pitäis löytää läpiakseli Merida CC 600 pyörään. Akselin kokonaispituus 135mm, kierre M15xP1,5. Hieman on haasteellista. Mahtaiskohan toimia tollanen DT Swissin, jonka kokonaispituus on 143mm?

----------


## kuovipolku

Vaadittava asiantuntemus ja perehtyneisyys ylittävät jälleen kerran omani, mutta joskus osuin sivuille joista voi olla apua ainakin niin sanotusti yleisen ongelmatiikan ymmärtämiseksi: 

https://robertaxleproject.com/what-axle-do-i-need/

----------


## kervelo

Minkälaista ainetta käytätte hydraulijarrujen jarrunesteroiskeiden puhdistukseen? Campagnolon asennusohjeissa käsketään puhdistamaan jarrujen ilmauksessa tulleet roiskeet kahvoista ja jarrusatulasta alkoholilla, mutta alkoholia on aika monenlaista.

----------


## Vivve

> Vaadittava asiantuntemus ja perehtyneisyys ylittävät jälleen kerran omani, mutta joskus osuin sivuille joista voi olla apua ainakin niin sanotusti yleisen ongelmatiikan ymmärtämiseksi: 
> 
> https://robertaxleproject.com/what-axle-do-i-need/



Tuolta ei löytynyt sopivaa mutta laitoin heille kuitenkin viestiä

----------


## A.M.®

> Minkälaista ainetta käytätte hydraulijarrujen jarrunesteroiskeiden puhdistukseen? Campagnolon asennusohjeissa käsketään puhdistamaan jarrujen ilmauksessa tulleet roiskeet kahvoista ja jarrusatulasta alkoholilla, mutta alkoholia on aika monenlaista.



Bräkleen, Muc Off Disc Brake Cleaner tai joku muu vastaava

----------


## kauris

Isopropanoli, jolla hoituu keulahuoltojenkin puhdistuksetkin, on itselläni käytössä.

----------


## Poy

Mihin väliin tuo sram nx 11sp takaivaihteet meneen, esim. jos vertaan shimanon 10sp? Tuo olisi tulossa maastopyörään, joka on arki käytössä. Tuolle ensimmäiselle saa päivitys sarjan ja shimanoa taas joutuu osina ostamaan.

----------


## JackOja

> Mihin väliin tuo sram nx 11sp takaivaihteet meneen, esim. jos vertaan shimanon 10sp? Tuo olisi tulossa maastopyörään, joka on arki käytössä. Tuolle ensimmäiselle saa päivitys sarjan ja shimanoa taas joutuu osina ostamaan.



En paljoa ymmärrä mitä tässä kysytään, mutta yritän silti vastata.

Ilmeisesti haluat verrata NX:aa ja Shimanoa, että kuinka "hyvä" NX on? No minä sanoisin, että se on Deore- tai Deore miinus -tasoa.

"Ensimmäiselle saa päivityssarjan"? Siis NX:lle ilmeisesti tarkoitat? Ja sitä, että kaupasta saa jonkinlaisen NX-päivityspaketin, joka sisältää tietyt voimansiirron palikat? No ihan samanlaisia 11-speed upgrade -settejä saa Shimpaltakin SLX-, XT- ja XTR -sarjoissa. Ei tarvitse erikseen ostaa.

----------


## Poy

> En paljoa ymmärrä mitä tässä kysytään, mutta yritän silti vastata.
> 
> Ilmeisesti haluat verrata NX:aa ja Shimanoa, että kuinka "hyvä" NX on? No minä sanoisin, että se on Deore- tai Deore miinus -tasoa.



Tuota hain.
Niin siis katsoin että nx sarja maksaa jotain 140€. Bike-discountista en nyt muita sarjoja äkkiseltältään löytänyt. Ilmeisesti erikseen osista keräämällä tulee aina kalliimmaksi? Sitten yrittänyt katsoa noita myös käytetttynä, shimanoa joku myy uutta tai melkein uutta sekalaisilla osilla tai samaa sarjaa. Tuo 140€ alkaa olemaan kyllä aikalailla budjetin yli tuohon pyörän ikään verrattuna, mutta jos se sen arvoinen on niin toki voisin sen laittaa.

----------


## JackOja

> Niin siis katsoin että nx sarja maksaa jotain 140€. Bike-discountista en nyt muita sarjoja äkkiseltältään löytänyt.



Tuossa samasta kioskista esim. SLX 155€. BC:lla kympin halvempi. 





> Ilmeisesti erikseen osista keräämällä tulee aina kalliimmaksi?



Ei välttämättä.

----------


## Poy

> Tuossa samasta kioskista esim. SLX 155€. BC:lla kympin halvempi. 
> 
> 
> 
> Ei välttämättä.



Mutta ei taida olla 10sp samanlaisia sarjoja.

----------


## JackOja

> Mutta ei taida olla 10sp samanlaisia sarjoja.



Siis haluat Sramilta 11-rattaisen mutta Shimpalta 10-rattaisen. Miks?

----------


## Poy

> Siis haluat Sramilta 11-rattaisen mutta Shimpalta 10-rattaisen. Miks?



Ei kun molemmat käy, vertailen vaan hintoja. Luultavasti se 10 käy, mutta jos 11 ei maksa paljoa enempää ja jos toimii vaihdot paremmin niin sitten 11. Mulla itellä on ollut x01 ja xt 11sp, niin noita halvempia ei taas ole ollut. Taas 10sp on ollut halvempia, mutta ei parempaa sarjaa. Tuo pyörä ei tule itelle.

----------


## hece

Itse päivittelin vasta 10s käyttikseen pakan + ketjun + takavaihtajan. Laitoin 11-42 HG500 10s pakan, M7000 11s takavaihtajan ja XT 10s-ketjun. Maksoi noin 100e. Päivitys 10s->11s olis maksanut noin 55e enemmän, koska pakka kalliimpi ja olisi tarvittu uusi triggeri. Haussa oli siis 11-36 laajempi (ja uusi) voimansiirto. Laitoin kuitenkin tuo 11 M7000 takavaihtajan koska hintaeroa 10s M6000 takavaihtajaan oli vitonen ja onpahan tulevaisuuden varalta 11s yhteensopiva. Alkuperäinen XT M789 -takavaihtaja ei olisi tuota 42-hampaista suosiolla käyttänyt. Tässä tapauksessa siis yksi jää yksi vaihde vähemmän käyttöön minkä joskus huomaa 18->15 vaihdossa (7->8 vaihde), vanhalla pakalla ja 11s pakalla tuo hyppy olisi 17-15.

Mielestäni tuo kombo vaihtaa oikein hyvin SLX 10s triggerillä ja suht tuoreilla kaapeleilla. Ei häpeä toisen pyörän rinnalla jossa XT 11s 11-46 pakka ja muut osat XTR:ää.

----------


## anomuumi

Minä ostin myös vielä 10-vaihteiston, erikseen osia valikoimalla. Deore M6000 pakka ja takavaihtaja, Zee vipu ja joku satunnainen ketju. Muutaman kympin halvemmaksi jäi kuin SLX tai NX. Kuitenkin tässä saa jo 11-42 pakan ja kytkimen aika halvalla. Ajokokemuksia ei vielä ole, mutta kovasti vaikuttaa siltä, että tämä on ihan samaa tavaraa kuin SLX, mutta yksi ratas vähemmän.

----------


## hece

> Minä ostin myös vielä 10-vaihteiston, erikseen osia valikoimalla. Deore M6000 pakka ja takavaihtaja, Zee vipu ja joku satunnainen ketju. Muutaman kympin halvemmaksi jäi kuin SLX tai NX. Kuitenkin tässä saa jo 11-42 pakan ja kytkimen aika halvalla. Ajokokemuksia ei vielä ole, mutta kovasti vaikuttaa siltä, että tämä on ihan samaa tavaraa kuin SLX, mutta yksi ratas vähemmän.



Taitaa tuo M6000 pakka olla oikealta koodiltaa HG500, sama pakka siis. Zee ja SLX 10s triggerit näyttävät hyvin samoilta, pl. SLX:n vaihdenäyttö. Lisäksi SLX:n mukana ainakin bike-discountista tulee kaapelikuori, toisaalta Zee (yli kuoren verran) halvempi.

----------


## Poy

Jos vaihteisiin vaihtaa uuden kaapelin ja sen ulkokuoren, niin onko mitään erityistä kun pätkin ulkokuoren oikean mittaiseksi? Esim. meneekö mattoeitsellä siististi poikki?
Tämän ehkä ajattelin tilata:
https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...ble-set-820493

----------


## HMK

Siinä kuoressa on metallikudos pintamuovin alla, ei katkea veitsellä. Tarvitsee sivuleikkurit tai mieluummin kaapelisakset. Pitää katsoa, että pää ei leikatessa litisty tai jää mitään purseita. Tarvittaessa sitten siistii katkaisun jälkeen niin, että se sisäreikä on varmasti auki ja pyöreä.

Tuon tyyppiset pihdit toimii hyvin:

----------


## Lehisj

Ihan vain perjantainipotukseksi, niin sitä "kaapelia" kutsutaan ainakin fillareissa vaijeriksi.

----------


## oppes

Se kuori katkeaa kyllä ilman "erityispihtejä" normaaleilla kunnon sivuleikkureilla, mutta katkaisu kannattaa tehdä vaikka vasaralla, moskalla tmv. Kerralla kun kunnolla täräyttää vaijerin kuori katkeaa siististi ilman että siihen jää vaijerin liikettä haittaavia vääntymiä.

----------


## Slatan

Uusi takakiekko haussa 12x148 boost XD (30mm) trail/all mountain ajeluun. Mitähän käytännön eroa on noilla kahdella kiekolla? R2 bikessä olisi 25e halvemmalla mutta onkohan siinäkin ratchet systeemi?

https://r2-bike.com/DT-SWISS-Rear-Wh...reehub-SRAM-XD

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...6?varid=676052

----------


## hece

Taitaa E:ssä olla tukevampi ja siten painavampi kehä. Molemmissa 1700-kiekoissa 350 napa, jossa 18 POE ratchet vapaaratas. Päivitettävissä 36 tai 54 POE:n versioihin vajaalla satkulla.

----------


## Tolkun mies

Vuoden verran on ollut sekalaisessa trail-käytössä DTswissin 29" 1700E kiekot 25mm leveänä ja boost navoilla. Löysin tuollaisen setin alla kolmensadan halpuutuksesta.  Tuo kapeampikin kehäinen on ollut hyvä ja jäykkä kiekko, mutta suosittelen päivitystä 36-hampaiseen vapaarattaaseen.

----------


## _ava_

Laittelen vanhan cyclon voimansiirtoa uusiksi (2x10, 36/46). Sopiiko, kuten oma järki niin sanoo, 2x11 *etu*vaihtaja konstruktioon? Aikomus olisi vaihtaa 105 FD-5700 vaihtajan tilalle Ultegran FD-R8000. Vai olisiko vielä parempaa ehdokasta tarjolle? Kahvoina 105 STI ST-5700, kampisettinä FC-RS500, jos sillä on jotain merkitystä.

----------


## Pexxi

Pystyykö tolle takajarrun jäätymiselle oikein mitään näillä puuterilumikeleillä? Ilmeisesti palat tai levy vetää jäähän kun lumi pöllyää mutta pienellä jarruttelulla sulaa kyllä. Aina ei vaan kerkee kun sitä jarrua tarvitsisi.

----------


## Iglumies

Teipinpala jarrusatulan päälle, niin että reunat kumminkin jää auki, tuolla saa joissakin olosuhteissa vähennettyä puuterin pääsyä jarruun.

----------


## Lukija5

Voinko pistää BB92 bottom bracketiin Shimanon 1x11 groupsetin? Tarkistetaan vielä kun ensimmäistä tälläistä projektia tekemästä.

 Runkoon sopii BB92 bottom bracket, eli ilmeisesti Pressfit, Shimanon 24mm kammille.

1x11 suunnitelmissa, ilmeisesti fiksuinta on ostaa tuohon joko XT tai SLX 11x

----------


## Aakoo

^Eikös siihen tuollainen sovi: https://www.rosebikes.fi/shimano-xtr-sm-bb94-pressfit-92-bottom-bracket-cups-674908

----------


## Lukija5

> ^Eikös siihen tuollainen sovi: https://www.rosebikes.fi/shimano-xtr-sm-bb94-pressfit-92-bottom-bracket-cups-674908



Kiitos. Ilmeisesti tuohon tosiaan SLX ja XT(R) ainoat vaihtoehdot jos 1x11 jarjestelmaa haluaa?

Saako tuohon muilta valmistajilta parempia kampia tai muita osia, vai ostanko vaan suoraan Shimanolta?

Olen kanssa katsonut tarjouspyoria joissa olisi valmiina tuo 1x11 minka voisi omaan napata, osat yksittain ostettuna tulee helposti kalliimmaksi.

----------


## Aakoo

^Shimanolla tosiaan 11s on SLX:stä eteenpäin. Onko muut sitten parempia, no makuasia sano koira kun.... Kokonainen SLX osasarja maksaa n.260€, en mä mitään osaluovuttajaa alkaisi tuohon hintaan etsimään, jos muille osille ei ole tarvetta: https://www.bike-components.de/en/Sh...oupset-p65605/

----------


## hece

> Kiitos. Ilmeisesti tuohon tosiaan SLX ja XT(R) ainoat vaihtoehdot jos 1x11 jarjestelmaa haluaa?
> 
> Saako tuohon muilta valmistajilta parempia kampia tai muita osia, vai ostanko vaan suoraan Shimanolta?
> 
> Olen kanssa katsonut tarjouspyoria joissa olisi valmiina tuo 1x11 minka voisi omaan napata, osat yksittain ostettuna tulee helposti kalliimmaksi.



Race Facen Aeffect kammet käy samaan keskiöön. Huom, kalliimmat ei. Noissa etuna (race facen) direct mount -kiinnitys rattaalle. Tykkään siitä enemmän kuin Shimanon spideriratkaisusta. Ja sopii varmasti pienempikin ratas jos sellaista halajaa.

----------


## fuku

Pikainen kysymys. Vaihdoin ensimmäistä kertaa itse sisäkumin takapyörään, oli aika väkivaltaista touhua. Pyörä seissyt lumessa ja pakkasessa n. viikon päivät ennen kuin sillä lähdin taas liikenteeseen ja huomasin, että ketjut hyppii. Johtuuko ulkona pakkasessa värjöttelystä vai onko ketjunohjain tmv. vääntynyt sisäkumin vaihdon yhteydessä? Eli pitäisköhän viedä ihan huoltokaverille säädettäväksi, ei kai tuossa mitään peruuttamattoman pahaa ole päässyt tapahtumaan... Nishiki 501 kyseessä.

----------


## JackOja

Ehkä vain kiekko huonosti paikallaan. Avaa pikalinkku, aseta akseli kunnolla hahlojen pohjaan, kiristä pikalinkku kireälle.

----------


## fuku

Kiitos, testataan.

----------


## Kanuuna

Vajjeri lyhentynyt lämpölaajenemisen seurauksena? —>Rullasäädöstä vaihteet kohdilleen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## fuku

> Vajjeri lyhentynyt lämpölaajenemisen seurauksena? —>Rullasäädöstä vaihteet kohdilleen.



Otin ny vekottimen sisälle ja heitin selälleen. Rengas oli ihan hyvin paikoillaan, joskin avasin ja varmistin voimankäytöllä, että on pohjassa. 

Koitin sitten siinä vaihdella vaihteita ja ihmetellä, mitä tapahtuu. Ei vaihda yhdellä painalluksella, pitää kolinaa, toisen kerran kun vaihtaa, niin sitten kolahtaa seuraavalle vaihteelle aika ikävän kuuloisesti ja siltikin jää hankaamaan vierekkäistä pakan ratasta, jossa suurempi halkaisija  :Irvistys:  

Taitaa olla reissu läheiseen pyörähuoltoon edessä.

----------


## Kanuuna

> Otin ny vekottimen sisälle ja heitin selälleen. Rengas oli ihan hyvin paikoillaan, joskin avasin ja varmistin voimankäytöllä, että on pohjassa. 
> 
> Koitin sitten siinä vaihdella vaihteita ja ihmetellä, mitä tapahtuu. Ei vaihda yhdellä painalluksella, pitää kolinaa, toisen kerran kun vaihtaa, niin sitten kolahtaa seuraavalle vaihteelle aika ikävän kuuloisesti ja siltikin jää hankaamaan vierekkäistä pakan ratasta, jossa suurempi halkaisija  
> 
> Taitaa olla reissu läheiseen pyörähuoltoon edessä.



Joko liipasimen tai vaihtajan päästä rullasäädöllä säädöt kohdilleen. Vaijerikin saattaa jumittaa vaijerikuoren sisällä, jos kuoren sisällä on möhnää. 

Tässä vielä video-opastusta. 

https://youtu.be/gg6WWeaPGi0


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sampo12

> Otin ny vekottimen sisälle ja heitin selälleen. Rengas oli ihan hyvin paikoillaan, joskin avasin ja varmistin voimankäytöllä, että on pohjassa. 
> 
> Koitin sitten siinä vaihdella vaihteita ja ihmetellä, mitä tapahtuu. Ei vaihda yhdellä painalluksella, pitää kolinaa, toisen kerran kun vaihtaa, niin sitten kolahtaa seuraavalle vaihteelle aika ikävän kuuloisesti ja siltikin jää hankaamaan vierekkäistä pakan ratasta, jossa suurempi halkaisija  
> 
> Taitaa olla reissu läheiseen pyörähuoltoon edessä.



Voit ihan hyvin kokeilla ensin itse säätää vaihtajan vaijeria, jos menee pieleen, niin samaan rahaan se pyörähuolto sen säätää joka tapauksessa. Tällä idealla itse opettelin. Olen harrastanut pyöräilyä reilu vuoden ja mitään tee-se-itse taitoja en omaa millään saralla, mutta tuon opin aika nopeasti. YouTube sisältää useamman videon ihan suomeksi missä näytetään mallia "vaihteiden säätäminen". Meinaan hienosäätöä vaihteisiin joudun ite ainakin tekemään useamman kerran vuodessa, jopa kuukausittain jos ketjua vaihtaa ym niin ajotunnit lisääntyy ku saa pyörän itse nopeasti ajokuntoon

Lähetetty minun BLA-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## fuku

Kiitti Kanuuna ja sampo12 ja muutkin ohjeita antaneet. Ehkä koitan vielä. Epäilytti vain että jotain menny enemmänkin pieleen, kun meni selkeesti tossa kumin vaihdon yhteydessä risaksi. 

Olen kanssa itse vasta kohta vuoden päivät harrastanut ja sit kun olis halunnut alkaa enemmän pyöräilemään, niin tuntuu, että sisäkumit puhkeaa viikon välein ja siksi ajattelinkin, että täytyy koittaa opetella itse vaihtamaan... ja seuraavaksi ostaa pistosuojattuja sisäkumeja ja sen jälkeen järeemmät renkaat, jossei meinaa loppua tulla. Ei jaksais aina varata puolta tuntia ylimääräistä matka-aikaa mahdollisen kumirikon takia.

----------


## Kanuuna

Ilman muuta opettele itse huoltamaan helpot pyörähommat. Rengas- ja ketjuhuoltoja on hyvä osata itse, jos aikoo pyöräillä enemmän. 





> ...tuntuu, että sisäkumit puhkeaa viikon välein ja siksi ajattelinkin, että täytyy koittaa opetella itse vaihtamaan... ja seuraavaksi ostaa pistosuojattuja sisäkumeja ja sen jälkeen järeemmät renkaat, jossei meinaa loppua tulla.



Osta mieluummin kunnon pistosuojatut ulkorenkaat. Painanee enemmän, muttei puhkea niin helposti. Schwalben Mara plussat alle

Toisaalta kannattaa tutustua tubelessointiin, jos on kaluston puolesta mahdollista. Eli sisäkumit veks. Rengaspalstalla lisää. 

Niin ja tervetuloa molemmille lajin pariin. 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## johcuu

Millä ketjuilla voisi korvata Shimanon CN HG74 ketjut?

----------


## TERU

Muutkin merkit käyvät kunhan pakan ratasluku täsmää, omissani on KMC.

https://www.bike-discount.de/en/shop/chains-374

----------


## Twinning

Miten pikalinkun ilmoitettu kokonaispituus mitataan (esim. Shimanon takanavoissa usein joko 163, 168 tai 173 mm)? Mittaamalla kahvapään haarukkaa vasten puristuvasta reunasta tikun päähän, tuloksena näyttäisi olevan selvästi pienempi lukema kuin nimellinen kokonaismitta.

----------


## El Cheapo

Ongelmia Ultegra 6800 -etuvaihtajan säätöjen kanssa..
Toimiva ja säädöissään oleva 105-5700 korvattiin Ultegra 6800:lla jotka ovat siis säädöiltään identtiset. Samalla vaihtui vaihdevaijeri ja osa kuorista(teipin alla oleva pästä on vanhaa) ja vaijerin kuorien välissä oleva säädin kun vanha katkesi kuoria vaihtaessa.
Nyt ongelmana on se, ettei vaihtajaa tahdo saada säädettyä kunnolla. Tuntuu siltä että vaijeri ei kiristy tarpeeksi sillä kun edestä vaihtaa suuremmalle rattaalle ja takaa 5-rattaasta ulospäin, alkaa ketju hankaamaan etuvaihtajan häkkiin.
Jos etuvaihtajan kahvsta vääntää "isommalle", siirtyy häkki sen verran että hankaus loppuu ja saman efektin saa myös kiristämällä kuorien välissä olevaa kiristintä lähelle ääripäätään.
Kuoret ja niiden päätyholkit ovat kunnolla ja tiukasti paikoillaan.
 L- ja H-ruuvit on ainakin sinnepäin säädetty sillä ketju kyllä liikkuu rattaalta toiselle hyvin, ongelma on tuo hankaus.
Pyöränä on 2017-mallinen BH Quartz jossa kaapelit menevät rungon sisällä, kahvat ovat Shimano RS-505:t ja entinen 105-vaihtaja oli siten erikoisesti asennettu että vaijeri oli kiristetty vaihtajan yli eikä tuon konvertteri-näppylän kautta.

Tarkennusta: Asennuksessa on käytetty Shimanon dealer-manuaalia

Apuja?

----------


## SSGT-92

Tämä "Tuntuu siltä että vaijeri ei kiristy tarpeeksi sillä kun edestä vaihtaa suuremmalle rattaalle" luo ikään kuin vaikutelman siitä,että olisit vasta "trimmi"pisteessä ja se seuraava vaihe "iso ratas" olisi sitten seuraavaksi tulossa.

Myös "Jos etuvaihtajan kahvsta vääntää "isommalle", siirtyy häkki sen verran" viittaisi tähän.
Täällähän oli se oma ketju etuvaihtajan säätämisestä,katsoitko sieltä YouTube.linkkejä ?
Oiskohan se ollu tää ;http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...minen-ei-auta

----------


## El Cheapo

> Tämä "Tuntuu siltä että vaijeri ei kiristy tarpeeksi sillä kun edestä vaihtaa suuremmalle rattaalle" luo ikään kuin vaikutelman siitä,että olisit vasta "trimmi"pisteessä ja se seuraava vaihe "iso ratas" olisi sitten seuraavaksi tulossa.
> 
> Myös "Jos etuvaihtajan kahvsta vääntää "isommalle", siirtyy häkki sen verran" viittaisi tähän.
> Täällähän oli se oma ketju etuvaihtajan säätämisestä,katsoitko sieltä YouTube.linkkejä ?
> Oiskohan se ollu tää ;http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...minen-ei-auta




Kiitos tästä.
Kirkkain silmin huomenna uudelleen säätämään, linkin keskustelun takaa löytyy vaikka mitä mielenkiintoista.

----------


## Lukija5

Oheisessa satulatolpassa ei ole "baseplatea" eli vapaasti käännettynä pohja-alustaa.. tarvitseeko sellaisen sitten erikseen ostaa?

https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...seplate-682707

----------


## Lousku

Kysymys Shimpan 11 lehtisen 105 5800 ja Ultegran 11 lehtisen Di2 6800 takapakan yhteensopivuudesta. 

Omistan maantiepyörän jossa on täysi ultegran di2 osasarja ja ostin nyt harjoitusvastuksen mallia Tacx Neo 2, tähän ostin myös samalla 105 5800 sarjan takapakan (välityksellä 11-28) ajatuksella että se menee heittämällä maantiepyöräni kaveriksi. Vaan eipäs mennytkään, ko. pakalla isoimmat vaihteet pitävät melkoista epätervettä metallista rutinaa, joka tulee ketjusta ja sen huonosta istuvuudesta rattaille. Korjasin tilanteen ottamalla fillarini takarenkaasta ultegran 6800 pakan irti ja laittamalla sen traineriin => toimii sulavasti. Vaikka kuinka yritin säätää, niin tuota 105 pakkaa ei voinut kyllä paikalleen jättää, joten ei ongelma ainakaan säädöissä mielestäni ole.

Nyt kysymys siis kuuluukin viisaammille, onko todellakin niin että 105 takapakkaa ja ultegran ketjua ja eturattaita ei voi sotkea keskenään? Entäs toisteppäin voinko hommata Ultegran pakan traineriin ja ajaa sitä vastaavasti rouvan 11 lehtisen 105 osasarjalla varustetulla (jossa tosin Shimano RS500 kampisarja ja 105 ketju) Focus Mares Al 105 2018 -pyörällä?

Ajatus oli että molempia fillareita voisi helposti heittää traineriin kiinni tarvittassa, tosin Mareksen kanssa pitää vaihtaa adapterit läpiakselille, mutta se nyt on pieni juttu. Oletin että 11-v 105 ja ultegran osasarjoja voi sotkea aivan vapaasti keskenään...

Oman maantiefillarini osat ohessa:
Focus Cayo  Evo 1.0 2014 malli: https://www.thebikelist.co.uk/focus/cayo-evo-1-0-2014

Rouvan Cc:
Focus Mares Al 105 2018 malli: https://www.leosport.fi/tuotteet.html?id=1/669159

Traineriin otettu 105 takapakka: 
https://bike.shimano.com/en-EU/produ...0/CS-5800.html

----------


## Kanuuna

^Ketjut vaihtoon uudelle pakalle?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## TERU

El Cheapo "L- ja H-ruuvit on ainakin sinnepäin säädetty sillä ketju kyllä liikkuu rattaalta toiselle hyvin, ongelma on tuo hankaus."

Säädä alarajoitin niin ettei pienimmällä vaihteella ketju juuri hankaa etuvaihtajan sisempään aisaan, näin ei vaijerilla tarvitse säätää kuin isomman eturattaan oikeata kohtaa ja siihen hienosäätö sopii hyvin. Nyt pitäisi välinaksujenkin toimia kumpaankin suuntaan, kunhan vielä etuvaihtaja on oikealla korkeudella ja oikein suunnattu. Tällä säätö pysyy pitkään oikein, oikeastaan ei koskaan tuota tarvitse säätää, jos ei mitään vahinkoa satu.

----------


## El Cheapo

Noniin, nyt se vaihtaja toimii jo melko hyvin.
Käytin tässä videossa: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5jn...7s&app=desktop    olevaa kikkaa vaijerin esikiristykseen ja sain toimivuuden vastaamaan lähes edellistä 105:sta, sillä erotuksella että ylempi trimmitaso ei liikahda juurikaan alaspäin kahvasta naksauttaessa mutta toisaalta ketjukaan ei häkkiin enää hankaa missään tilanteessa.
Käytin apuna myös tätä ohjetta: https://www.artscyclery.com/road/ask...nd-adjustment/

Testaan tätä nyt vähän aikaa ja katson sitten säätöjä lisää...

----------


## El Cheapo

> Noniin, nyt se vaihtaja toimii jo melko hyvin.
> Käytin tässä videossa: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5jn...7s&app=desktop    olevaa kikkaa vaijerin esikiristykseen ja sain toimivuuden vastaamaan lähes edellistä 105:sta, sillä erotuksella että ylempi trimmitaso ei liikahda juurikaan alaspäin kahvasta naksauttaessa mutta toisaalta ketjukaan ei häkkiin enää hankaa missään tilanteessa.
> Käytin apuna myös tätä ohjetta: https://www.artscyclery.com/road/ask...nd-adjustment/
> 
> Testaan tätä nyt vähän aikaa ja katson sitten säätöjä lisää...




Hehheh, pari päivää jäi väliin treenissä ja nyt kun testasin etuvaihtajan toimintaa uudelleen, toimii se juuri kuten edellinen 105 toimi.
Harvinaistahan se on että itsestään nämä korjautuvat mutta oletan vaijerin olleen aavistuksen liian kireällä. Osat lienevät nyt asettuneet kohdilleen sillä vaihdot ja trimmit toimivat nyt suunnitellusti.
Kiitos avusta!

----------


## Kanuuna

Sattuisko R8000 Ultegran 11s kahvoissa oleen sama vetosuhde kuin 5700 105 10s kahvoissa?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## otski

> Sattuisko R8000 Ultegran 11s kahvoissa oleen sama vetosuhde kuin 5700 105 10s kahvoissa?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Tuskin, kun 5800/6800 sarjan kahvoissakin oli jo eri vedosuhde. Lisäksi Shimanon yhteensopivuustaulukon mukaan 5800/6800 ja R7000/R8000 kahvat sopivat ristiin.

----------


## Kanuuna

> Tuskin, kun 5800/6800 sarjan kahvoissakin oli jo eri vedosuhde. Lisäksi Shimanon yhteensopivuustaulukon mukaan 5800/6800 ja R7000/R8000 kahvat sopivat ristiin.



Okei, kiitos. RCZ:n tarjous ehtikin mennä jo ohi suun. Onneksi en ehtinyt tilaamaan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Hikoilevat sentit

Ostaa päräytin hetken huumassa uuden voimansiirron kameliini. XT 11-42 takapakan, XT 32 piikkisen etuleivän ja samaa sarjaa ketjun.

Nyt siinä on noin 2500 kilometriä ajettu 11-40 XT kasetti ja vaihteisto toimii edelleen kuin se kuuluisa junan vessa.

Mitäs mieltä olette ajelenko vanhan kasetin ensin loppuun vai vaihdanko suosiolla kaikki osat kerralla?

2x11 --> 1x11 päivitys siis kyseessä ja ainakin eturatas vaihtuu nyt. Mietin vaan että kuinka kauan tollanen XT tason takapakka yleensä kestää ajossa?

----------


## JackOja

> ...kuinka kauan tollanen XT tason takapakka yleensä kestää ajossa?



Paljolti riippuu sun voimansiirron puhtaanapidosta, mut sellaiset 6000-10000 km.

Parit kolmet ketjut toki käytetty samalla matkalla.

----------


## arctic biker

> Ostaa päräytin hetken huumassa uuden voimansiirron kameliini. XT 11-42 takapakan, XT 32 piikkisen etuleivän ja samaa sarjaa ketjun.
> 
> Nyt siinä on noin 2500 kilometriä ajettu 11-40 XT kasetti ja vaihteisto toimii edelleen kuin se kuuluisa junan vessa.
> 
> Mitäs mieltä olette ajelenko vanhan kasetin ensin loppuun vai vaihdanko suosiolla kaikki osat kerralla?
> Ilman muuta ketjut kannattaa vaihtaa riittävän usein. Shimanon ketjumittari ja 0,5% venymällä niin pakka ja ratas kestää pisimpään. Kolmen ketjun kierrätys ei ,IMO, aivan perseestä ole.
> 
> 
> 2x11 --> 1x11 päivitys siis kyseessä ja ainakin eturatas vaihtuu nyt. Mietin vaan että kuinka kauan tollanen XT tason takapakka yleensä kestää ajossa?

----------


## arctic biker

Jaa sori, tuossa omaishoidettavani häiritsi niinnei vastaus ihan jackojan lainauksen veroinen ole mutta kai näkemykseni selvisi???

----------


## Hikoilevat sentit

Joo siis lähinnä kiinnosti että tarvitseeko myös kasetti vaihtaa aina samalla kun vaihtaa eturattaan?

Kierrätän kahta ketjua 500 kilsan välein ja rasvaan ketjut jokasen lenkin jälkeen samalla kun putsaan pyörän. Ketjumittarilla mittailen venymän ja kun 0,75 lenkki menee läpi niin heitän ketjun roskiin.

Kasetissa näkyy vain pientä painaumaa joissakin hampaissa. Muuten on silmämääräsesti aika jees.

----------


## Matti Heikkinen

Jos olet vaihtanut ketjun niinkuin kirjoitat normaalisti pakka kestää parit-kolmet ketjut,jos pakassa näkyy selvää kulumaa se syö uudet ketjut nopeammin,silloin on aika vaihtaa

----------


## Vivve

Onkos jollain kokemuksia Fun Worksin navoista? Onko ihan kelvollista laatua? Tällanen kiekkosetti olis harkinnassa https://www.actionsports.de/en/fun-w...0g-12471?c=399

----------


## SamiMerilohi

Olen päivittämässä pyöräni jarruja. Nykyiset ovat mallia Sram Level T. Uusilta jarruilta kaipaisin vähän lisää tehoa, ja Shimanon jarrukahva istuu käteen parhaiten. Merkki on siis jo valittu, enää pitäisi valita malli. Budjetti jarruparille on n. 150 €.

Ensin meinasin ostaa SLX M7000 -jarrut, jotka ilmeisesti ovat tässä hintaluokassa varma valinta. Nyt huomasin kuitenkin uudet BR-M520-jarrut, jotka ovat Deore-tasoiset mutta nelimäntäiset. Kumpaa raati suosittelisi? Jarrut tulevat normaaliin polkuajoon n. 90 kg kuskille.

----------


## petewow

Tänään työmatkalla lopetti takavaihtaja isommalle vaihteelle (eli pienemmälle rattaalle) vaihtamisen. Mitään troubleshootingia en kerenny vielä tekemään, mutta mitähän tuosta kannattaisi tarkistaa ekana?
Pyörä on alle vuoden vanha ja takavaihtaja Shimanon 105 5800.

----------


## Kanuuna

> ...mitähän tuosta kannattaisi tarkistaa ekana?



Vajjeri ja vaihtajan rajotinruuvi. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hece

Jään määrä vaijerissa, vaihtajassa ja vivussa. Ts. sisälle kuivumaan?

----------


## oppes

> Vajjeri ja vaihtajan rajotinruuvi. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ei kai se rajoitinruuvi iteksen siirry. Vaijeri takertelee kuoressaan.

----------


## Kanuuna

> Ei kai se rajoitinruuvi iteksen siirry.



Vaihtajassa möhnää tai jäätä->rajoitinruuvin ja vaihtajan rungon välissä voipi olla möhnää tai jäätä, joka rajoittaa entistä enemmän. 

Kunhan heitin vaan ehdotuksen, mistä voi lähtee ettiin vikaa. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nnevari

Käykö sramin takavaihtajan tilalle shimanon takavaihtaja? Meneekö samoihin kiinnitys reikiin? Pyörä siis vanha trek session 7, jossa ollut alunperin SRAM X-9 takavaihtaja. Tarkoitus laittaa myös vanteet uudet ja olisi tulossa myös shimanolta rataspakka.

----------


## SSGT-92

Eipä käy, erilaiset vetosuhteet noilla,vaihda vivut kanssa tai hommaa se Sramin takavaihtaja.Pakka käy kyllä.

----------


## Aakoo

> Tänään työmatkalla lopetti takavaihtaja isommalle vaihteelle (eli pienemmälle rattaalle) vaihtamisen. Mitään troubleshootingia en kerenny vielä tekemään, mutta mitähän tuosta kannattaisi tarkistaa ekana?
> Pyörä on alle vuoden vanha ja takavaihtaja Shimanon 105 5800.



Olisiko Shimanon perusvika eli vaijeri on katkeamassa kahvassa eikä rispaantuneena palauta?

----------


## nnevari

Jos laitan myös Shimanon vaihteen valitsimen niin sopiiko sitten? Takavaihtajissa on siis samanlaiset kiinnityksen sramilla ja shimanolla?

----------


## hece

> Jos laitan myös Shimanon vaihteen valitsimen niin sopiiko sitten? Takavaihtajissa on siis samanlaiset kiinnityksen sramilla ja shimanolla?



Noin päin kyllä käy aina.

Sramin vaihtaja ei käy jos pyörässä on Shimanon direct mount -kiinnitys mutta tämä on aika harvinainen.

----------


## aleksin

Ostin pyörän jossa pitäisi olla uusi deore vapaaratas. Vapaaratas kumminkin pitää ääntä, joka kuulostaa siltä kuin laakerissa ei olisi rasvaa ja ikään kuin resonoi tietyillä nopeuksilla. 

Yritin sinne jo kurkistella mutta avaaminen tyssäsi napa-avainten ja 10mm kuusiokolon puuttumiseen. Kannattaako sitä avata vai lähteekö vain kovalla ajolla? Ja jos sen avaa, niin mitä sinne sitten kannattaa laittaa ja mihin (öljyä vai vaseliinia)?

----------


## Moska

> Ostin pyörän jossa pitäisi olla uusi deore vapaaratas. Vapaaratas kumminkin pitää ääntä, joka kuulostaa siltä kuin laakerissa ei olisi rasvaa ja ikään kuin resonoi tietyillä nopeuksilla. 
> 
> Yritin sinne jo kurkistella mutta avaaminen tyssäsi napa-avainten ja 10mm kuusiokolon puuttumiseen. Kannattaako sitä avata vai lähteekö vain kovalla ajolla? Ja jos sen avaa, niin mitä sinne sitten kannattaa laittaa ja mihin (öljyä vai vaseliinia)?



Ääntääkö se poltettaessa vai rullatessa?

----------


## aleksin

> Ääntääkö se poltettaessa vai rullatessa?



Rullatessa ja pelkkää vapaaratasta pyörittäessä

----------


## Moska

Laakereihin vaseliini ja kynsiin ohutta öljyä vähän. Mutta jos epäilee kuivaksi niin voisi laittaa tipat öljyä aivan purkamatta.

----------


## JackOja

Olisko kyse ihan normaalista vapaarattaan äänestä?

----------


## aleksin

> Laakereihin vaseliini ja kynsiin ohutta öljyä vähän. Mutta jos epäilee kuivaksi niin voisi laittaa tipat öljyä aivan purkamatta.



Kiitoksia vinkeistä!




> Olisko kyse ihan normaalista vapaarattaan äänestä?



Voihan tuo ollakkin. Eli kysytäämpä näin: Kuuluuko vapaarattaasta kuulua muuta ääntä kuin kynsien napsuminen?

----------


## Kanuuna

> Olen päivittämässä pyöräni jarruja. Nykyiset ovat mallia Sram Level T. Uusilta jarruilta kaipaisin vähän lisää tehoa, ja Shimanon jarrukahva istuu käteen parhaiten. Merkki on siis jo valittu, enää pitäisi valita malli. Budjetti jarruparille on n. 150 €.
> 
> Ensin meinasin ostaa SLX M7000 -jarrut, jotka ilmeisesti ovat tässä hintaluokassa varma valinta. Nyt huomasin kuitenkin uudet BR-M520-jarrut, jotka ovat Deore-tasoiset mutta nelimäntäiset. Kumpaa raati suosittelisi? Jarrut tulevat normaaliin polkuajoon n. 90 kg kuskille.



Yv. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ykkösfani

Rungon spekseistä kerrotaan seuraavaa: bottom bracket - 73mm BSA, threaded.

Olen tilaamassa Sramin Apex1 groupsettiä, bottom bracket vaihtoehtoina olisi: SRAM Truvativ BB30 | BB30 +25,00 € tai SRAM Truvativ PF30 | Pressfit30 +35,00 €. Käykö nuo molemmat? Jos käy, mitä eroa noilla on (käytännössä)? Vai jätänkö kenties ottamatta tässä kohtaa...

Joku liike saa loppukuusta rungon ja kasan osia koottavaksi  :Leveä hymy:  Tilailkoon sitten puuttuvat / oikeat osat... Minne/kelle muuten veisi Pirkanmaalla kokoonpanoon?

----------


## JackOja

> Rungon spekseistä kerrotaan seuraavaa: bottom bracket - 73mm BSA, threaded.
> Olen tilaamassa Sramin Apex1 groupsettiä, bottom bracket vaihtoehtoina olisi: SRAM Truvativ BB30 | BB30 +25,00 € tai SRAM Truvativ PF30 | Pressfit30 +35,00 €. Käykö nuo molemmat? Jos käy, mitä eroa noilla on (käytännössä)? Vai jätänkö kenties ottamatta tässä kohtaa...



Kumpikaan noista ei käy. Sulla on kierteellinen keskiö ja kumpikin laakerivaihtoehto on pressfit.

----------


## Ykkösfani

> Kumpikaan noista ei käy. Sulla on kierteellinen keskiö ja kumpikin laakerivaihtoehto on pressfit.



Tulipa pikaisesti tietoa, kiitos! Näinhän se taitaakin olla tosiaan, jätän siis välistä.

----------


## JackOja

^sun runkoon menee SRAM-kielellä GXP-laakeri. Mutta maantiekammille pitäisi olla 68mm keskiömuhvi. Voi olla, että sun pitäisi laitaa maastokampisarja tuohon runkoon koska maantiekampien akseli on 5mm liian lyhyt. Jotain tapauskohtaista pelivaraa tuossa voi olla ja voi saada toimimaankin jollain virittelyllä, mutta kannattaa perehtyä.

----------


## Ykkösfani

> ^sun runkoon menee SRAM-kielellä GXP-laakeri. Mutta maantiekammille pitäisi olla 68mm keskiömuhvi. Voi olla, että sun pitäisi laitaa maastokampisarja tuohon runkoon koska maantiekampien akseli on 5mm liian lyhyt. Jotain tapauskohtaista pelivaraa tuossa voi olla ja voi saada toimimaankin jollain virittelyllä, mutta kannattaa perehtyä.



Aivan, GXP siis. Tilaankin kokonaiset groupsetin sijaan (jossa tulisi road-kammet) irrallisina osina kun näyttää saavan sittenkin samoihin hintoihin (aiemmin vilkaisin, että kannattaisi ottaa setti ja myydä kammet pois). Siispä 11-42t pakka + sopiva ketju, ja boost-kammet (32t). Sit kahvat, jarrut ja takavaihtajat tuota Apex1-sarjaa. Kyllä se tästä  :Cool:

----------


## Vivve

Mikä runko sulla on?

----------


## JackOja

Veikkaan, että sillä on Salsa Fargo.

----------


## Ykkösfani

> Veikkaan, että sillä on Salsa Fargo.



Tämäpä juuri. Vivvelle tiedoksi, että valotin asiaa jossain aiemmassa kysymyksessäni tässä ketjussa johon JackOja taisi silloinkin vastata.

Tulossa siis bikepacking / yleispyörä tästä. Tuon voimansiirron jälkeen puuttuukin vissiin enää ohjaustanko, stemmi ja polkimet.

----------


## JackOja

Ai niin, jos uusimpia (DUB) SRAMeja olet ostamassa niin silloin ei tietenkään GXP-lakruja vaan DUB BSA73 -keskiölakrut.

Mut aika monessa kioskissa vielä tarjolla ei-DUBiakin. Jossain juuri näin X0 hiilarikammet alle kahteen rahaan, siinä olis oiva ostos.

----------


## nnevari

Trek session 7 tosiaan rakentelemassa ja vanteiden hankinnassa vähä meinaa ahdistaa. Eteen tarvisi 26" 20x100 akselille sopivan ja taakse 10x135. Mutta tälläisen kombinaation löytäminen on tuottanut hankaluuksia. Ehdotuksia? Budjetti vanteille 200e tai alle mahdollisimman halavat siis.

----------


## Vivve

Onpas eksoottinen koko tohon keulaan. Tolla budjetilla täytyy kyl laittaa haku fillaritorille. Hopelta taitaa kyllä löytyä napa jos haluaa rakennella.

----------


## SenioriP

Ajelin Espanjassa pari viikkoa Cannondale supersix (Ultegra osasarja,  Mavic Aksium kiekot). Pyörä oli täysin hiljainen sekä vapaalla että  polkiessa. Miten tähän päästään?  Omat huomiot on hiljaisista ja  vähemmmän hiljaisista vapaarattaista ja ketjulinjasta tulevista pienistä  äänistä. Miten usein vapaaratas tulisi huoltaa (vaseliini + öljy  kynsiin)?

----------


## JackOja

> ...Pyörä oli täysin hiljainen sekä vapaalla että  polkiessa. Miten tähän päästään?



Takanavan valinnalla tehdään tuosta iso osa. Jotkut ovat hiljaisempia kuin toiset. Esim. Shimanot ovat tylsän hiljaisia verrattuna vaikka Hopeen tai DTSwissiin.

Shimanolla oli joskus markkinoilla se erityisen hiljainen "silent clutch" takanapa, mutta saakohan niitä enää mistään. Uusin XTR pitäisi olla lähes äänetön.

Polkiessa ei pitäisi kuulua ylimääräisiä ääniä voimansiirrosta, sehän on kunnia-asia. Voimansiirron puhtaus ja ketjujen hyvä voitelu hyvällä tavaralla ovat tärkeässä osassa. Eikä ajeta ketjut ristissä. 
Niin ja hihnaveto olisi äänetön ketjuun verrattuna.

Mavicin vaparit eivät mielestäni ole erityisen hiljaisia. "Ylivoitelemalla" nekin saa äänettömäksi. Ei välttämättä toimi sitten enää pakkasella.





> Miten usein vapaaratas tulisi huoltaa (vaseliini + öljy  kynsiin)?



Käytön mukaan. Jos ajaa märässä ja kurassa niin useammin kuin kuivalla kesäkelillä. Mavicin FTS-X/FTS-L -vaparien ohje oli muistaakseni jotenkin hysteerinen, olikohan peräti 500km välein?

----------


## hece

> Trek session 7 tosiaan rakentelemassa ja vanteiden hankinnassa vähä meinaa ahdistaa. Eteen tarvisi 26" 20x100 akselille sopivan ja taakse 10x135. Mutta tälläisen kombinaation löytäminen on tuottanut hankaluuksia. Ehdotuksia? Budjetti vanteille 200e tai alle mahdollisimman halavat siis.



On tosiaan sen verran harvinaisempi ja vanhempi koko tuo 20x100 (ja 26") että vaikea löytää mitään uuttaa. Myös DT:llä ollut sopiva 240s oversize 20x100 napa, mutta ei kai vuosiin tehty. Veikkaisin myös joillain noita etukiekkoja pyörivän nurkissa puoli-ilmaiseksi jos osaa vain kysyä. Takakiekkoja löytyy varmasti helpommin.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Ei kai tuo mikään eksoottinen ole. Ihan peruskamaa järeämmissä vehkeissä kuten DH-fillarit. Nykyään tosin taitaa olla boostattu 20x110mm.

----------


## Iglumies

> Trek session 7 tosiaan rakentelemassa ja vanteiden hankinnassa vähä meinaa ahdistaa. Eteen tarvisi 26" 20x100 akselille sopivan ja taakse 10x135. Mutta tälläisen kombinaation löytäminen on tuottanut hankaluuksia. Ehdotuksia? Budjetti vanteille 200e tai alle mahdollisimman halavat siis.



https://www.merlincycles.com/pro-bui...-26-82071.html

----------


## Vivve

> Ei kai tuo mikään eksoottinen ole. Ihan peruskamaa järeämmissä vehkeissä kuten DH-fillarit. Nykyään tosin taitaa olla boostattu 20x110mm.



Sepä siinä onkin kun se on boostattu. Mistäpä tuollaisen 20x100mm löytää uutena?

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Sepä siinä onkin kun se on boostattu. Mistäpä tuollaisen 20x100mm löytää uutena?



Eipä varmaan mistään kuten ei juuri fauber-kampiakaan, mutta ei se niistä kummastakaan mitään eksoottisia osia tee.

----------


## Iglumies

20mm akselilla on navat 110mm leveitä, ellei joku ole uutta standardia keksinyt.

----------


## hece

> 20mm akselilla on navat 110mm leveitä, ellei joku ole uutta standardia keksinyt.



Mitä enemmän asiaa tutkin, sitä järkevämmältä tämä kuulostaa  :Leveä hymy:  Tässä esimerkiksi Hope 4:n etunavan (ei-boost) räjäytyskuva: https://www.hopetech.com/_repository...b-Assembly.pdf
Kuvassa 6 on 15x100mm päätykorkit ja 7 20x110mm päätykorkit, jotka selvästi leveämmät. Perun sanani 20x100 240s olemassaolosta, ko. yksilön on täytynyt olla 20x110 joka onnistuneesti päätykorkein muunnettiin 15x100.

Ja näemmä on olemassa 20x110 ja 20x110 boost. Mutta tämä on niin uusi juttu että ei koske 26" kiekkoja:
https://www.notubes.com/news/say-wha...les-explained/

----------


## Dragonborn

Tervehdys, osaisko joku laittaa linkkiä et miten noita hydraulijarruja ilmataan ja lisätään nestettä? Tuli tos hommattuu rakentelu projektis radon stage 5.0 ni on pientä hienosäätöö vailla ku takana ei jarru pelaa.

----------


## SSGT-92

Aika paljon auttaisi, kun kertoisit ensiksi mitkä jarrut on kyseessä. Niitä kaikkia kun ei ilmata samoilla metodeilla. Tai siis periaatteessa kyllä, käytännössä ei.
 Tuo pyörän nimi ja malli ei sitä välttämättä kerro.
You tubesta aika hyvin löytyy jarrun nimellä ja mallilla hakemalla ohjeita.
Ilmaus on englanniksi ; bleeding.

----------


## Dragonborn

Formula oro k18

----------


## nnevari

Joo siis typo tuossa kävi. 20x110 on edessä. Laitan tuolta merliniltä tilaukseen, kiitos!

----------


## STN

> Tervehdys, osaisko joku laittaa linkkiä et miten noita hydraulijarruja ilmataan ja lisätään nestettä? Tuli tos hommattuu rakentelu projektis radon stage 5.0 ni on pientä hienosäätöö vailla ku takana ei jarru pelaa.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xp_s-CK9CwA
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Axte-FscPKY

----------


## Dragonborn

Ilmeisesti tos letkussa oleva torx ruuvin alla se ilmaus nippa kun ei muutakaan järkevää paikkaa näy 




kahvasta löyty kans pienen kyyläämisen jälkeen tollanen torxi



tuli vielä mieleen et käykö ihan perus dot4 neste vai pitääkö olla jottai merkkikohtasta lirpettiä?

----------


## Juputti

Citikan hydrauliöljyä olen käyttänyt, hyvin on toiminut. https://www.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/5995...ydraulioljy-1L
Tietenkin jos haluaa käyttää mitä valmistaja suosittelee, niin sitten alkuperäistä ostolistalle.

----------


## JackOja

DOT-jarruihin laitetaan DOTtia ja öljyjarruihin öljyä.

----------


## Dragonborn

Kiitos neuvoista

----------


## Lukija5

Suositelkaa Shimano Soraan sopivat hyvät vannejarrupalat? 

Käykö siihen esim. Ultegran jarrupalat?

----------


## YocceT

Toki voit laittaa vaikka Dura-Ace -palat, mutta ihan pelkästään niiden kumien vaihdollakin selviää. 

https://www.fillarikellari.fi/jarrukumit-55mm-tec

----------


## das_rad

Takanavasta nopea kysymys: 

"Rear Axle: 12mm Thru x 142mm , QR x 135mm"

Katselen ko. vannetta 135mm QR takahaarukkaan, mutta koska 142mm > 135mm, niin mitenhän tuo mahtaa sopia pyörään? Siis tuo 12mm thru axle on toteutettu adapterilla, jonka vaihtamalla 5mm versioon tiputtaa navan leveyttä 7mm?

https://www.bike24.com/p2237680.html

----------


## Iglumies

Näyttää tulevan qr 135 päätytulpat mukana

----------


## SSGT-92

Helpompi olisi ottaa kantaa, jos olisit laittanut linkin ko. kiekkoon.
 Tuo siis muuntautuu navan päätyholkit ja akselin vaihtamalla,pitäisi sen siis olla käypänen.
Tuleeko ko. muunnos sarjat mukana vai ostettava erikseen ?

Olihan siellä linkki, puusilmä ei hokannu.
Tuolta spekseistäkään selvinny millä akselilla tuo tulee

----------


## TMo

> Takanavasta nopea kysymys: 
> 
> "Rear Axle: 12mm Thru x 142mm , QR x 135mm"
> 
> Katselen ko. vannetta 135mm QR takahaarukkaan, mutta koska 142mm > 135mm, niin mitenhän tuo mahtaa sopia pyörään? Siis tuo 12mm thru axle on toteutettu adapterilla, jonka vaihtamalla 5mm versioon tiputtaa navan leveyttä 7mm?
> 
> https://www.bike24.com/p2237680.html



Just noin - siinä on end capit (korkit) sekä 12x142  (through axle) että 5x135 quick release perälle. Melko yleistä että nuo molemmat korkit tulee kiekon mukana optiona.

----------


## Lukija5

> Toki voit laittaa vaikka Dura-Ace -palat, mutta ihan pelkästään niiden kumien vaihdollakin selviää. 
> 
> https://www.fillarikellari.fi/jarrukumit-55mm-tec



Kiitos. Mistä tiedän mitkä kumit tuohon sopii sitten?

55 mm? 

Käykö esim

https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/.../rp-prod130686

https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...-/rp-prod42658

----------


## shaishai

Onko M7000 sarjan SLX vaihtajat yhteensopivia XT M786 takavaihtajan kanssa? En löydä vastausta Googlen avulla.

----------


## markkinn

Cannondalen maantiepyörästä ratkesi etuvaihtajan korvake. Runko alumiinia ja kiinnikekohta ei-pyöreä. Ei taida olla klamppikiinnikkeitä muita kuin pyöreitä saatavana?
Ikuinen runkotakuu loppuu näköjään siinä vaiheessa kun ostokuitti on hukassa. Joko maantiekäytössä on 1x10 systeemit käytössä niin sillähän tuo ratkeaisi.

----------


## YocceT

> Kiitos. Mistä tiedän mitkä kumit tuohon sopii sitten?




Katso millainen vanha on ja tilaa samanlaiset. Joko tuollainen vakiomittainen 55 millinen, jos se kenkä on sellainen että sen voi vaihtaa. Tai sitten tuollainen:
https://www.bike24.com/1.php?content...20,130;page=13

----------


## Hanski85

Nyt kävi niin, että oman toiminnan johdosta paskoin takajarrunkahvasta säiliön halki ja nesteet vuoti säiliöstä pois. Jarrut on maguran mt5. Uuden pyörän mukana tulivat siis vasta viikko sitten. 

Paikallisesta kahdesta pyörähuollosta kävin palveluksia kysymässä ja siellä ei kummassakaan voinut koko homma vähempää kiinnostaa niin tehdään nyt sitten itse se ilmaus. 

Eli tarvitsenko sen uuden kahvan lisäksi nyt muuta kun tuon ilmaussarjan? 

Letku vanhasta kahvasta irti ja uuteen kiinni, ja ilmaus? Näin ainakin ymmärsin ja ainakin tubevideoiden perusteella melko helppo homma

----------


## Gary oin'

Päivittäisin rumat muoviset säätöruuvit koska tärkeä yksityiskohta, mutta campagnolon varasoat arveluttaa. Oisko kellään 2015-> Veloce/Chorus-jarruja joista mitata onko kierre M6? Meneekö BR-VL021 mönkään ja onko näiden tuotteiden mitat samat?

BR-VL021 (Veloce 2015->, oikea väri ja halvempi)
https://www.bike-components.de/en/Campagnolo/Brake-Cable-Adjuster-for-Potenza-11-Chorus-Veloce-Models-as-of-2015-p55694/

BR-AT221 (Veloce 2006-2014, google kertoo M6)
https://www.bike-components.de/en/Ca...ersal-o300001/

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Eli tarvitsenko sen uuden kahvan lisäksi nyt muuta kun tuon ilmaussarjan? 
> 
> Letku vanhasta kahvasta irti ja uuteen kiinni, ja ilmaus? Näin ainakin ymmärsin ja ainakin tubevideoiden perusteella melko helppo homma



Oliivi kannattaa uusia.

----------


## Hanski85

> Oliivi kannattaa uusia.



Meinaatko että olisi uusimista vailla jo alle 100km ajon jälkeen? 

Arvatenkin Suomessa näitä ei kukaan myy? Ainakaan pikaisella haulla ei löytynyt

----------


## SSGT-92

Kysyppäs tuolta ;http://magura.fi/tarvikkeet-osat/jar...of-20-pcs.html . http://magura.fi/

----------


## Hanski85

> Kysyppäs tuolta ;http://magura.fi/tarvikkeet-osat/jar...of-20-pcs.html . http://magura.fi/



Kiitti vinkistä!! Laittelin mailia menemään  :Hymy:

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Meinaatko että olisi uusimista vailla jo alle 100km ajon jälkeen?



Kyllä se kannattaa uusi laittaa aina kun letku liitetään kahvaan.

----------


## Iglumies

Itse moisesta kannattamisesta huolimatta tarkistan (jos vähänkään tuntuu ettei kaikki ole kohdallaan) ensimmäisen kiristyksen jälkeen, onko oliivi kunnolla paikallaan ja kyllä se kestää useamman kiristyksen.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

No paremmat mekaanikot voi tehdä mitä lystää ja aukoa muille, mutta itse pelaan varman päälle. Parin euron osa ja eipähän tartte sorkkia sitten pitkään aikaan, jos vanha ei pidäkään.

----------


## Hanski85

Kiitoksia vastauksista, taidan tehdä niin kuitenkin että tilaan ainakin varalle niitä pari vastaisuuden varalle  :Hymy:  Voi olla että kokeilen pitääkö vanha kunhan ne nyt saapuu, vaikutti niin helpolta ja nopealta itse letkun pätkäisy ja uuden laitto

----------


## Lukija5

> Kiitos. Mistä tiedän mitkä kumit tuohon sopii sitten?
> 
> 55 mm? 
> 
> Käykö esim
> 
> https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/.../rp-prod130686
> 
> https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...-/rp-prod42658



Käytätkö nuo Soran kanssa?

----------


## Ykkösfani

Jos rungon spekseissä on takajarrun osalta (Salsa Fargo) mainittu; *51mm I.S.* (160-180mm) niin otanko jarruvaihtoehdoista POST MOUNT vai FLAT MOUNT?? Jollain adaptereilla voi / pitää pelailla?

----------


## SSGT-92

Oikeassa olet,adaptereilla pelataan.Rungon puolesta tuo I.S. on selvä, mikä kiinnitys jarrulla on keulassa ?
Toi flat mount käsittääkseni tuli maantie levareiden myötä.
Tuo ehken selventää :https://www.bikehugger.com/posts/roa...vs-post-mount/

Tokihan noihin adaptereihin vaikuttaa myös minkä kokoisia levyjä haluaa käyttää, flat mountissa saattaa olla 160 max. ,en tiedä varmasti.

----------


## Kuhan

Voiko näihin (https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...s-resin-532697) vaihtaa itse uudet jarrumännät? Jos voi, mistähän löytyisi varaosia?

----------


## SSGT-92

Kun ei hajoituskuvassa sille ole numeroa, ni hankalaa se saatavuus on.
 Toisaalta, uusi satula paloineen 26 egee,https://www.bike-components.de/en/Sh...e-Pads-p50013/ ,ni kannattaako niitä mäntiä ees ettiä,lisäksi tarvis kuiteskin satulan tiivistesarjan.
23 egee ;https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...ar-g02s-532018

----------


## Kuhan

Asiaa, kiitos! Lähtee vaan selkärangasta se, voiko korjata olemassa olevaa vai pitääkö lisätä jätemäärää/ja nyk. hiilijalanjälkeä.  :Cool:  Uusi tilaukseen, että pääsee ajamaan.

----------


## Ykkösfani

> Oikeassa olet,adaptereilla pelataan.Rungon puolesta tuo I.S. on selvä, mikä kiinnitys jarrulla on keulassa ?
> Toi flat mount käsittääkseni tuli maantie levareiden myötä.
> Tuo ehken selventää :https://www.bikehugger.com/posts/roa...vs-post-mount/
> 
> Tokihan noihin adaptereihin vaikuttaa myös minkä kokoisia levyjä haluaa käyttää, flat mountissa saattaa olla 160 max. ,en tiedä varmasti.



Edessä post mount, ja siihen on sen mallinen jarrusatula tulossa.

Linkki olikin hyvä, kiitos! Google kyllä viuhui mutta tuossa oli selkeästi tuota asiaa, sai juonesta paremmin kiinni.

Tilaan siis myös taakse post mount-jarrusatulan, ja siihen sitten 'IS to PM'-adapterin (international standard > post mount).
Flat mount-jarrusatulaan kun ei taida edes olla olemassa adapteria jolla sen tuohon IS:ään kiinni saisi. Ja adapterin mallista sitten näyttää riippuvan myös se, minkä kokoista levyä sitten mahtuu.

----------


## Zorbuli

Bianchi Impulsoon pitäisi tehdä pieni päivitys kampien ja keskiön osalta. Pyörä on 10sp ultegra 6700 takavaihtajalla ja 105 etuvaihtajalla. Muistanko oikein että tuohon käy suoraan Ultegra 6800 setin kammet ja keskiö, vaikka se on 11sp. Nykyiset kammet ja keskiö on FSA.

Ja vielä lisäyksenä, käykö edelleen 10sp ketju tuon 6800 kampien kanssa.

----------


## TERU

Pitäis käydä ihan kysytyllä tavalla, takuuta eikä palautusoikeutta tällä ei ole, etuvaihtajaa säätämään joutunee, kun kammen rattaat ovat tiviimmällä. Tässä sopivuustaulukko jota voi myös katsella:

http://productinfo.shimano.com/#/com...-455&cid=C-453

----------


## mkb

Moikka. 
Mistä verkkokaupasta löytyisi 80-luvun Tunturi matkapyörään uusi etuhaarukka? Itse olen ihan pihalla minkälainen tuohon pitäisi tilata.

----------


## TERU

Tähän ei pitäisi vastata kun ei tiedä mitään, mutta jos ihan pihalla asiassa, niin on viisainta kääntyä hyvän pyörähuollon puoleen, niin ei ala kertyä vaihto-osalaatikkoon sopimatonta tavaraa.

----------


## Olli L

"80-luvun Tunturi matkapyörä" kuulostaa siltä. että uuteen etuhaarukkaan ei monta euroa kannata uhrata. Paikkakuntasi lähellä menisin ensin Kyläsaaren kierrätyskeskuksen takapihalla (siitä tunnelista läpi ja vasemmalle aidassa olevasta portista, parakki oikella) olevaan polkupyörien kierrätysosien osastolle (tämä oli ennen Uusix-nimellä, auki vain ma-pe päivällä?).

Jos tuolta ei löydy, kuten Teru sanoi, verkkokaupan sijaan menisin kivijalkakauppaan. Uuden haarukan voisi löytää Fillarikellarista Annankadulta (siellä on joitain malleja 45 e). Siihen haarukkaan pitää asentaa sopiva laakerikartio alas, läpimitan pitää olla olla oikea ja ruotoputken oikean mittainen (kierteellisessä ohjainlaakerissa ei ole paljon pelivaraa).

Jos runko on iso (noin 62 cm), minulta löytyy Tunturi Retki Superin raato, jonka jälkiasennettu haarukka ei kelpaa entisöintiprojektiin (cantilevertapit, paksu maasturimainen ulkonäkö), mutta toimii. Laita yv, jos kiinnostaa.

----------


## Hanski85

Tekisi mieli kokeilla ovaalia eturatasta läskissä, ja en nyt ole jyvälle päässyt noiden offsettien kanssa. Osaako täällä kukaan sanoa mikä pitäisi valita? Racefacen kammet niin cinch-kiinnityksellä kyllä, mutta sitten on boostia sun muuta täysin outoa termiä mulle  :Leveä hymy:  

Vaihteistona 1x11 jos se auttaa neuvomaan, nykyinen eturatas 28t enkä löytänyt merkintöjä auttamaan, ellei nykyisen rattaan kiinnitysrenkaan alle ne jää  :Hymy:

----------


## Pexxi

Onko Rodin kehistä kokemusta? Halpoja ovat ja käytetään ns oikeissakin pyörissä. Linkin mukaista kattelin:

https://best-bike-parts.de/Rodi-Felg...-622-32-Loch_1

----------


## JackOja

Onks Shimanon ja Sramin jarrulevyjen paksuus suunnilleen sama? Sramille löysin tiedon 1.8mm.

----------


## SSGT-92

Shimpat 1.8mm;Shimano rotors are made 1.8mm thick and should be replaced when the thickness has been reduced to 1.5mm. Since 2010, the 1.5mm minimum recommended rotor thickness has been printed on Shimano rotors.
Tuolla lisää ;https://www.velonews.com/2011/10/mou...n-holes_252053

----------


## harald

> Onko Rodin kehistä kokemusta? Halpoja ovat ja käytetään ns oikeissakin pyörissä. Linkin mukaista kattelin:
> 
> https://best-bike-parts.de/Rodi-Felg...-622-32-Loch_1



Tilasin juuri 29-setin läskipyörääni juuri tuolla vanteella. Kohta on kokemusta. Nobby Nicit 29x2.6" tulee tubelessina alle.

----------


## Pexxi

> Tilasin juuri 29-setin läskipyörääni juuri tuolla vanteella. Kohta on kokemusta. Nobby Nicit 29x2.6" tulee tubelessina alle.



Millä kokoonpanolla? Uskaltaako hintaa kysyä... Laskeskelin että Hopen navoilla jotain 500 varmaan.

----------


## harald

Novatecin navoilla renkaineen vähän päälle 400

----------


## harald

Ei kannata ainakaan mulefutin src napoja ottaa. Etunapa ok, mutta vapari ei kestä ainakaan mun painolla ja sähköläskissä.

----------


## Pexxi

Kiitti. Hopen napa varmaan taakse tulisi kun yhdessä jo on niin käytännöllistä. Vähän ylipäätään pohdinnassa hukkaako jonkun pyörän, lähinnä tilalle tulisi plussakiekot läskiin.

----------


## sampo12

Tarviiko hiilikuituosat jotain väliainetta asennukseen? Tällä foorumilla ei kovin tuoretta keskustelua aiheesta ole. Uuteen maantiepyörään pitäs satulatolppa asettaa paikalleen, pyöräkauppiaalta tätä kysyin ja hänen mielestään ei tarvi tai "vaseliinilla pärjää". Jotenkin pieni ja terve pelko hiilikuitua kohtaan on (hiihtosauoista peräisiä), tilasin momenttiavaimen jo varmuuden vuoksi

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Vaseliinia ei ainakaan pidä mennä laittaman. Jos asennuspastaa ei ole niin vaikka hammastahnallakin pärjää.

----------


## sampo12

> Vaseliinia ei ainakaan pidä mennä laittaman. Jos asennuspastaa ei ole niin vaikka hammastahnallakin pärjää.



Kiitos! Joo tuo vaseliini oli mullekkin selvää että sitä ei tungeta

Lähetetty minun BLA-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sambolo

Shimano zee VS xt m8020 VS deore m520 jarrut. Pohdinnassa jarrupäivitys, onko näistä joku selkeesti toisia parempi?

----------


## Predator_fin

Terve ostin jokusen titania maastopyörän ja ongelmana on tällähetkellä rattaiden huono kunto. (ketju hyppii yli) mitkä kammet ja kierrepakat tuohon sopii?  Takana on 7kiekkonen shimanon ultra low 14-34t(mitä ei tunnu mistään löytyvän) Edessä laskeskelin että olisi 28-38-48 rattaat. Kammet on 170mm pitkät ja niissä lukee sr suntour. Kampiakseli on neliskanttinen 122,5mm pitkä.
Takasiirtäjä on uusi acera ja ketjut shimanon HG40. Kaikki apu tervetullutta

----------


## kuovipolku

> Tarviiko hiilikuituosat jotain väliainetta asennukseen? Tällä foorumilla ei kovin tuoretta keskustelua aiheesta ole. Uuteen maantiepyörään pitäs satulatolppa asettaa paikalleen, pyöräkauppiaalta tätä kysyin ja hänen mielestään ei tarvi tai "vaseliinilla pärjää". Jotenkin pieni ja terve pelko hiilikuitua kohtaan on (hiihtosauoista peräisiä), tilasin momenttiavaimen jo varmuuden vuoksi



Nyrkkisääntö on että kaikki mikä pitää asentaa "riittävälle kireydelle" ja joskus vielä avatkin, vaatii jotain väliainetta asennukseen. Siksi kai tuoreempaa keskustelua ei ole, kun asia on muuttumaton ja tunnustettu tosiasia.

Hiilikuitupasta edullisemmasta päästä kelpaa mainiosti eikä maksa paljon ja vaikka yhden satulatolpan kerta-asennukseen ei paljon ainetta mene, ei pasta tai tahna kovin pian vanhene - ja jos ei muuten löytyy sille käyttöä vuoden välein sillä esimerkiksi juuri satulatolppa on viisasta kerran vuodessa irrottaa ja asentaa uudelleen kiinnijuuttumisen estämiseksi. (Ja onhan sinne tolpan ja putken väliin voinut päästä jotain joka sitten aiheuttaa rasittavaa ja mysteeriomaista natinaa tai nitinää tai pientä paukettakin.)

Momenttiavain ei ole missään tapauksessa huono ostos, sille löytyy joka tapauksessa varmasti käyttöä ja tarvettakin, mutta satulatolppaa kiristäessä riittää niin sanotun apinanraivon tai käsivarsivoimien käytön välttäminen. (Ja kun olen tämän kirjoittanut, seuraavaksi saadaan lukea omia tai kuultuja kokemuksia rikkoutu

PS "Pyöräkauppiaan " voisi tämmöisessäkin tapauksessa kertoa tarkemmin - silläkin uhalla että joku valittaa että leimataan koko liike yhden myyjän takia. Jos olen oikein ymmärtänyt, kyseessä oli Kampin Cycle Center josta ostit Merida Sculturasi?

----------


## sampo12

> PS "Pyöräkauppiaan " voisi tämmöisessäkin tapauksessa kertoa tarkemmin - silläkin uhalla että joku valittaa että leimataan koko liike yhden myyjän takia. Jos olen oikein ymmärtänyt, kyseessä oli Kampin Cycle Center josta ostit Merida Sculturasi?



Joo palaute myyjästä tulee siihen kuuluvaan aiheeseen toivottavasti lähipäivinä....
Kiitos vastauksesta!


Lähetetty minun BLA-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## El Cheapo

Jos vaihdan takapakan 11-28 -> 11-32, onko tarvetta pidemmälle ketjulle? Edessä 50/34.

----------


## Warlord

Ite tein tuon, pikkasen piti pidentää. Riippuu tietysti ekan ketjun pituudesta.

----------


## Munarello

GG-pyörään takakiekkoa speksaillessani kysyisin, onko DT Swissin 350 ja 370 navoissa paljoakin käytännössä eroa? Ekassa on ratchet ja jälkimmäisessä 3-kynsinen, mutta onko sillä väliä peruskurvailussa?

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Veikkaisin että GG:ssä ei niinkään, mutta maastopyörään en ottaisi kolmekyntistä.

----------


## Kokko666

Kertokaas viisaammat.
Systerillä on täydessä tikissä oleva 22" renkailla oleva Jopo ja nyt kun asuu maalla eli hiekkatietä kaikkialla niin haluaisi hiukan keveämmäksi polettavaksi?
Onnistuuko esim. rattaita vaihtamalla?

----------


## Kuhan

Tuolta rattaita: https://www.fillarikellari.fi/ratas-...-productpage-1

----------


## Kokko666

> Tuolta rattaita: https://www.fillarikellari.fi/ratas-...-productpage-1



Kiitos.

----------


## JK-

Tänään lenkillä hajosi cyclosta 105 10spd etuvaihtaja, mallia top pull

Toimiiko 105 kahvan kanssa 10spd xt vaihtaja, noita olisi tallilla valmiina: saisi viikonlopuksi pyörän nippuun 

Maantievaihtajat mitä tallilla on tarvitsee alhaalta vaijerin vedon

----------


## Kusari

Mitä eroa on DT Swissin Dicut ja Spline kiekkoseteillä? Kovasti kokeilin nettiä etsiä ja ilmeisesti navassa jotain pientä eroa ?
Näitä kahta lähinnä vertaillut:
ER 1400 Dicut db21
https://www.bike24.com/p2293678.html?q=er+1400

ER 1400 Spline db21
https://www.bike24.com/p2237595.html?q=er+1400

----------


## TERU

^^ Saa sen toimimaan jotta pääsee ajamaan ja sitten ajan kanssa hommaa täsmälleen sopivan, tuo ei ole oikein tyylikäs juttu.

----------


## fatbiker78

Vannejarrupalat.. Vinkkejä hyviin jarrupaloihin? Uskoin ensiksi paikallista pyöräliikettä. Sain ihan puuskeidaa. Seuraavaksi kokeilin hetken mielijohteesta alelaarista löytämiäni 72mm Jupiter (Red Cycling) ABS -paloja. Stoppaa siedettävästi. Luulisi, että rahalla saa parempiakin?

----------


## JackOja

> Vannejarrupalat.. Vinkkejä hyviin jarrupaloihin? ...



KoolStopin punamustat.

----------


## fatbiker78

Varmaankin nämä? 

https://www.bikester.fi/pyoranosat/j...lle/15566.html

Otetaan kokeiluun. Kiitos vinkistä.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Vannejarrupalat.. Vinkkejä hyviin jarrupaloihin? Uskoin ensiksi paikallista pyöräliikettä. Sain ihan puuskeidaa. Seuraavaksi kokeilin hetken mielijohteesta alelaarista löytämiäni 72mm Jupiter (Red Cycling) ABS -paloja. Stoppaa siedettävästi. Luulisi, että rahalla saa parempiakin?



Olisi tietysti voinut kertoa mitkä jarrupalat "paikallinen pyöräliike" myi ja millaisille vanteille ja mihin käyttöön niitä haluttiin ja tarvittiin. 

Jarrupaloja kun on kovin erilaisia ja hyviäkin jarrupaloja on erilaisia. 

Mutta muuten voin yhtyä JackOjan suositukseen: KoolStopin punamustat ovat mainiot sekakäyttöön alumiinivanteille niin kuivalle kuin märälle kelille, eivät ole liian kovat (lue: pitävät mutta vannetta kuluttavat) eivätkä liian pehmeät (lue: pitävät mutta kovin nopeaan kuluvat) ja säilyttävät tehonsa varsin pitkään (lue: eivät ole niitä jotka uutena stoppaavat hienosti mutta sitten mystisesti eivät).

----------


## kauris

Koolstopin punamustat eivät myöskään sotke koko pyörää sateella mustaan väriin. Jotkut palat kuten viimeksi yhdet clarksit päästivät reilusti väriä. Rouvan pyörän paitsi vanteet, niin myös koko takakolmion runko oli mustassa liassa vähän sateisemman pyörämatkan jälkeen. Valkoisessa pyörässä näkyi toki vielä erityisen hyvin. Pistin vaihtoon samantien. En siis kuitenkaan rouvaa, koska itsehän olin ne tilannut ja asentanut.

----------


## fatbiker78

> Olisi tietysti voinut kertoa mitkä jarrupalat "paikallinen pyöräliike" myi ja millaisille vanteille ja mihin käyttöön niitä haluttiin ja tarvittiin. .



Totta. Pahoittelut. Kyseessä 28" hybridi ihan perusalumiinivanteilla. Ajoa on varmaan puolet asfaltilla ja loput sorateillä/hyväkuntoisilla poluilla. Ajan keväästä syksyyn. Talvet skippaan.

Valitettavasti en enää muista mitkä palat silloin sain. Aikaa tuosta on jo pari vuotta. Koskaan eivät stopanneet nimeksikään vaikka kuinka koetin säätää ne ottamaamaan hyvin kiinni vanteeseen. Nuo pseudojupiterit toimii paljon paremmin.

----------


## Predator_fin

> Terve ostin jokusen titania maastopyörän ja ongelmana on tällähetkellä rattaiden huono kunto. (ketju hyppii yli) mitkä kammet ja kierrepakat tuohon sopii?  Takana on 7kiekkonen shimanon ultra low 14-34t(mitä ei tunnu mistään löytyvän) Edessä laskeskelin että olisi 28-38-48 rattaat. Kammet on 170mm pitkät ja niissä lukee sr suntour. Kampiakseli on neliskanttinen 122,5mm pitkä.
> Takasiirtäjä on uusi acera ja ketjut shimanon HG40. Kaikki apu tervetullutta



https://www.bikeshop.fi/Rataspakka-7...pEMFTZ217428T/
https://www.bikeshop.fi/Kampisarja-A...EFCM361C888CL/
Toimiiko noilla?

----------


## oem

Mikä rasva napalaakereihin?
Etuakseli näyttää öljyiseltä ja päätinkin tarkastaa/vaihtaa laakerirasvat.
Mitä suosittelette?

----------


## Moska

> Mikä rasva napalaakereihin?
> Etuakseli näyttää öljyiseltä ja päätinkin tarkastaa/vaihtaa laakerirasvat.
> Mitä suosittelette?



Joku vaseliini, mielellään vedenpitävä. Tuommoista oon käyttänyt kartiolaakereissa https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...se/rp-prod5958

----------


## oem

^Oliko niin että teflon käy teflonille, muuten entiset pestävä pois ensin?

----------


## xubu

Ostin vanhaan fillariini uuden takavaihtajan ja se ei sopinut. Onko jotenkin mahdollista 
saada se asennettua. Uusi on tällainen: https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...m772-sgs-28435 Vanhasta on kuva tässä:

----------


## KotooTöihin

Mahdollisesti tarvitset tämän osan.
https://www.sjscycles.co.uk/gear-spa...nit-y5xf98020/

----------


## xubu

Kiitos, tuo näyttää siltä, että se uudempi versio sopii siihen.

----------


## muhruis

Moi.

Mulla on takavaihtaja Shimano Deore Shadow+

Millanen vaijerinsäätö ruuvi siihen menee ? Vanha vaihtaja oli Deore, joku vanhempi malli ja sopi mainiosti.. Vai teenköhän jotain väärin ?

Kasetti rupee meneen tässä pyörää laittaessa, ois kiva saada ajoon :/

Tässä kuva https://imgur.com/a/VcwgdfN

Kiitos.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Ei tuohon mene minkäänlainen ruuvi vaan Shadow-vaihtajassa säätö on kahvan päässä.

----------


## muhruis

> Ei tuohon mene minkäänlainen ruuvi vaan Shadow-vaihtajassa säätö on kahvan päässä.




Joo kiitti ! On sitä ihminen tyhmä  :Leveä hymy:  Vähän tässä selailin foorumi ja vastaus löytyi. Kiitos kuitenkin

----------


## tsändör

Osaisiko kukaan sanoa, mistä saisi tällaisia vaihevaijerin suojia, jotka menevät meikäläisenkin pyörässä rungon sisässä ja poljinkampien akselin alitse? Taisin tuommoisia pillejä löytää, mutta vain sellaisia, joissa ei ole tuota mustaa osaa. Se pikku osa ottaa vastaan isomman vaijerinkuoren ja pitää ohuen kuoren paikallaan siten, että se ei liu'u syvemmälle rungon sisään.

----------


## arctic biker

> Joo kiitti ! On sitä ihminen tyhmä  Vähän tässä selailin foorumi ja vastaus löytyi. Kiitos kuitenkin



Ei tuota tarvii hävetä, osin siksi tää foorumi onkin.

----------


## Sambolo

Sain tänään uudet kiekot. Niiden vaparissa oli valmiiksi yksi irrallinen spaceri. Mitähän varten? Shimanon vapaarattaalla.

----------


## Kanuuna

^ 11s vapari, 10s:ä varten spaceri. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sambolo

Eli pitääkö tuota käyttää sram nx 11 kanssa, eikös se mene kuitenkin shimpan 10 vaparille?

----------


## Kanuuna

Itsellä meni pari vuotta sitten pg-1130 11s (road) vapaarattaalle ilman speiseriä. Mutta tosiaan maantie- ja maastovaparit taitaa olla sen pari milliä eri pitusia. 
Helppo kuitenkin kokeilla kumpi toimii. Jos ilman speiseriä kiristyy tarpeeksi, niin sitten vaan kovaa ajoa. Jos taas pakka jää helisemään, niin speiseriä väliin ja kovaa ajoa. 
Ilmottele kumpi toimii. Väittäisin, että et tarvi speiseriä. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## SSGT-92

Toi sramin 11s maastopakka kay simppa yhteensopiviin vapareihin 9 - 11s.Nyt kun sulla on 11s vapari ja 11s pakka, et tarvitse sitä spaceriä.

----------


## hece

Siis seis. Shimanon HG-vaparille menevät 8-12s vaihteiset maastopakat ovat samanlevyisiä, eli sama kuin road 10s. Jos vapaaratas on road 11s, spaceri tarvitaan.

----------


## Sambolo

Maastopyörän kieko, veikkaan että siis menee nyt ilman spacereita, katotaan kun saan muut vannehommat ensin tehtyä.

----------


## arctic biker

Mulla on jotain rapia 10 kiekkosettiä  kertynyt yli 20 vuoden aikana, pirullakaan muista mikä pakka ja millä spacerillä milläkin vapaarattaalla pitäis olla. Onneksi noita rinkuloita piisaa , lievää arpomista välillä on. Ja pari kierrepakkaa ,ihan ok kuntoista ja sopiva kieikkokin!

----------


## Nippa_

Onko jarrukahvojen työsylinterin koko miten vakio? työmatkafillariin kasailen maasturin ylijäämäosia ja vois Maguran jarruihin vaihtaa tektron sirommat kahvat. Vanhat Magurat joissa kahva on mallia moottoripyörä ja tektron jarruihin pitäs uusia palat jos niitä meinais käyttää.

----------


## SSGT-92

Isompi ongelma saattaa olla letkujen kiinnitysten erilaisuudet eri merkkien välillä.Saattanet löytää letku-/liitin settejä,esim. Jagwire, https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/fi/en/jagwire-pro-quick-fit-adaptor-kit-magura/rp-prod150875, .Joita sitten kahteen eri jarruun hommaamalla yhdistelee itse sopivaksi setiksi.
Saattaa alkaa tulla hintoihinsa,mutta jos on haluja rassailla . . .

----------


## Nippa_

> Isompi ongelma saattaa olla letkujen kiinnitysten erilaisuudet eri merkkien välillä.Saattanet löytää letku-/liitin settejä,esim. Jagwire, https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/fi/en/jagwire-pro-quick-fit-adaptor-kit-magura/rp-prod150875, .Joita sitten kahteen eri jarruun hommaamalla yhdistelee itse sopivaksi setiksi.
> Saattaa alkaa tulla hintoihinsa,mutta jos on haluja rassailla . . .



Mikäs tuossa estää lyhentämästä jarruletkua ja laittamasta uuden insertin ja oliivin?

----------


## Sambolo

> Itsellä meni pari vuotta sitten pg-1130 11s (road) vapaarattaalle ilman speiseriä. Mutta tosiaan maantie- ja maastovaparit taitaa olla sen pari milliä eri pitusia. 
> Helppo kuitenkin kokeilla kumpi toimii. Jos ilman speiseriä kiristyy tarpeeksi, niin sitten vaan kovaa ajoa. Jos taas pakka jää helisemään, niin speiseriä väliin ja kovaa ajoa. 
> Ilmottele kumpi toimii. Väittäisin, että et tarvi speiseriä. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ilman spaceria toimi  :Hymy:

----------


## kempula

Nykyinen takavaihtaja Sram X7. Käykö Shimanon takavaihtaja (vähintään Slx tasoa ja 11-speed) samaan korvakkoon?

----------


## hece

> Nykyinen takavaihtaja Sram X7. Käykö Shimanon takavaihtaja (vähintään Slx tasoa ja 11-speed) samaan korvakkoon?



Käy.

----------


## Makarooni

Pyörästäni (maastopyörä) meinaa loppua isot eli raskaat vaihteet kesken tiellä ajaessa. Kyseessä sähköpyörä jolla ajelen työmatkaa ja kauppa-ajoja sekä tielenkkejä. Koska en ole ollenkaan perehtynyt vaihteiston sielunelämään niin kertoisitteko minulle, tarvitseeko vaihtaa takapakka vai selviäisikö pelkän eturattaan vaihdolla? Nyt edessä 32t ja takana Shimano HG500 10s 11-42t. Haluaisin nykyisen isoimman vaihteen päälle vielä pari isoa vaihdetta ja vastaavasti pienempiä vaihteita joutaisi pari pois. Jos vaihtaisi eturattaan 34t:ksi niin kuinka iso vaikutus sillä olisi?

----------


## Hanski85

> Pyörästäni (maastopyörä) meinaa loppua isot eli raskaat vaihteet kesken tiellä ajaessa. Kyseessä sähköpyörä jolla ajelen työmatkaa ja kauppa-ajoja sekä tielenkkejä. Koska en ole ollenkaan perehtynyt vaihteiston sielunelämään niin kertoisitteko minulle, tarvitseeko vaihtaa takapakka vai selviäisikö pelkän eturattaan vaihdolla? Nyt edessä 32t ja takana Shimano HG500 10s 11-42t. Haluaisin nykyisen isoimman vaihteen päälle vielä pari isoa vaihdetta ja vastaavasti pienempiä vaihteita joutaisi pari pois. Jos vaihtaisi eturattaan 34t:ksi niin kuinka iso vaikutus sillä olisi?



Kadenssin ollessa 90, 32t-11t rattaille tulee nopeudeksi laskennallisesti 36,5kmh. 34-11t rattaille 38,8kmh. 36-11t rattaat antaa nopeudeksi jo isomman eron alkuperäiseen, eli 41kmh, olettaen että mahtuu pyörimään 

Tämä esimerkki oli laskettu samankokoisilla renkailla

----------


## harald

Minulla on sähköpyörässä 38 ja 11-42. Riittää mainiosti, voi kiivetä seinää ja polkea vielä 40 km/h vauhdissa.

----------


## Makarooni

> Kadenssin ollessa 90, 32t-11t rattaille tulee nopeudeksi laskennallisesti 36,5kmh. 34-11t rattaille 38,8kmh. 36-11t rattaat antaa nopeudeksi jo isomman eron alkuperäiseen, eli 41kmh, olettaen että mahtuu pyörimään 
> 
> Tämä esimerkki oli laskettu samankokoisilla renkailla



Muutos kuulostaa melko pieneltä, jospa sitten miettis 36t tai jopa 38t kuten Haraldilla. Mutta ilmeisesti eturattaan vaihdolla selviäisi? Onko helppo vaihtaa itse ja miten osaan valkata oikean pituisen ketjun?

----------


## harald

Plussaat vaan saman verran kuin eturatas kasvaa

----------


## Sinoli

Läskipyörän taka-akselin pikalinkku on sen verran kärsinyt, että pitää kiinnittää nippusiteillä, ettei aukea väärässä paikassa. Ajattelin uusia koko roskan vähintäänkin paremmalla kamppeella tai pikalinkuttomalla akselilla, kun aika harvoin sitä tulee availtua työkaluttomissa olosuhteissa. 

Nykyinen on mallia Formula FQR-12M ja pituudeksi akselissa lukee 222.5 mm. Peräpää käsittääkseni 190mm 12mm läpiakselilla, 1,75 kierre.

Mitä vaihtoehtoja tuon korvaamiselle löytyy ja mitä eroja noilla ontoilla putkilla voi ylipäätään olla? 

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A3003 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## ONEFORALL25

Onkos ketää muuta törmänny samaan ongelmaan eli uusissa shimano 105 hydraulisis kahvoissa esiintyy kamalaa rätinää kun on vähänki epätasainen maasto? Vanhat 5800 ei tätä ikinä tehneet. Varsin vittumainen ääni.

----------


## polkuauto

Tämä lienee tyhmä kysymys, mutta bilteman shimano HG-53 ketjujen tuotekuvauksessa lukee: "Vain 27-vaihteisiin pyöriin, joissa on 9-osainen takahammaspyörästölle". Eli siis onko tuo "Vain"-sana tuossa hieman virheellinen ilmaisu, koska itselläni 1x9 systeemi johon ketjun laittaisin?

----------


## Moska

> Tämä lienee tyhmä kysymys, mutta bilteman shimano HG-53 ketjujen tuotekuvauksessa lukee: "Vain 27-vaihteisiin pyöriin, joissa on 9-osainen takahammaspyörästölle". Eli siis onko tuo "Vain"-sana tuossa hieman virheellinen ilmaisu, koska itselläni 1x9 systeemi johon ketjun laittaisin?



On.

----------


## Calle.private

Moi,
Mulla on vähän tuunattu fillari, josta on on etuvaihtaja poistettu alkuperäisine rattaineen ja se on korvattu 32 piikkisellä eturattaalla, Edellinen omistaja oli ajellut ensisijaisesti maastossa.

Haluaisin tuohon nyt arviolta 38-40 piikkisen, jotta matka-ajoja ei tarvitsisi veivata raskaimmalla vaihteella. Omat ajot on ensisijaisesti hiekkateitä ja kinttupolkuja.


tarvittava ratas on 104mm x 4 pultin malli, mutta kun noita selailee, niin on vaikka mitä erilaisia, sekä Wide-Narrow malleja. 


Osaisiko joku opastaa, minkälaisen tilaan ?  + mistä kannattaa?

----------


## Vivve

Vaikka tuolta https://www.bike24.com/1.php?content...ge=2;orderby=2 . Jos haluaa päästä erityisen halvalla niin ebaystä/aliexpressistä löytyy edullisia NW-rattaita.

----------


## Calle.private

Kiitos, halpa ei ole ensisijainen vaatimus, ilmeisesti tuo linkitetty on OK, pitää pääsiäisen aikana tilata moinen, jos ei PKS seudulta löydy hyllystä kohtuu hinnalla. Tuolta löytynee bash ring varmaan kanssa

----------


## Vivve

Hi5bikesilla on ainakin valikoimassa NW-rattaita ja varmaan bash ringiäkin löytyy https://www.hi5bikes.fi/tuotteet/331...ring-38t-black

----------


## JackOja

> Kiitos, halpa ei ole ensisijainen vaatimus, ilmeisesti tuo linkitetty on OK, pitää pääsiäisen aikana tilata moinen, jos ei PKS seudulta löydy hyllystä kohtuu hinnalla. Tuolta löytynee bash ring varmaan kanssa



Niitä on vaikka missä kioskeissa. Ihan normitavaraa.

Muista uudet ketjut myös.

----------


## Calle.private

Luulin kanssa näin, mutta erään kohtuukokoisen liikkeen mekaanikko laittoi tälläisen vastauksen kysymykseeni:
"104mm x 4 pultin ratasta meillä on yhtä mallia 42 hampaisena. Siinä on tosin sellainen ongelma että hampaita joutuu hieman viilaamaan jotta se toimii hyvin."

Tuo viilaus asia jäi hieman mietityttämään.

----------


## JackOja

Ibikessa hypistelin eilen näitä
http://ibike.fi/tuote/1xr-104mm-retaining-chainring/

----------


## Cerppi

Hip Hei!
Olen aloitteleva pyöräilijä ja hommasin Cervelon S2:n viime syksynä. Itse olen sen verran uusi pyöräilymaailmassa, joten pää menee nopeasti sekaisin kun osille on tarjontaa paljon ja moneen hintaan. Tarkoitus olisi rakennella pyörästä mieleisempi vaihtamalla kiekot ja samalla myös vaihtaa vannejarrut levyjarruihin. Mitkä nyt ovat hyviä kiekkoja ja mitkä hyviä levyjarruja sopusuhtaiseen hintaan? Pyörästä olisi aikomus tehdä treeni- ja triathlonpyörä.

----------


## Pexxi

> Hip Hei!
> Olen aloitteleva pyöräilijä ja hommasin Cervelon S2:n viime syksynä. Itse olen sen verran uusi pyöräilymaailmassa, joten pää menee nopeasti sekaisin kun osille on tarjontaa paljon ja moneen hintaan. Tarkoitus olisi rakennella pyörästä mieleisempi vaihtamalla kiekot ja samalla myös vaihtaa vannejarrut levyjarruihin. Mitkä nyt ovat hyviä kiekkoja ja mitkä hyviä levyjarruja sopusuhtaiseen hintaan? Pyörästä olisi aikomus tehdä treeni- ja triathlonpyörä.



Noin sekunnin miettimisellä voi olla aika vaikeaa laittaa levyjarruja. Ei taida rungossa ja haarukassa olla edes paikkoja levyjarruille.

----------


## MK79

Kuinka usein nuo öljyt kannattaisi vaihtaa hydraulisiin jarruihin?

----------


## Kanuuna

^ Itse vaihtanut silloin, kun öljy on mustaa. Ilmaamiset tarpeen mukaan, jolloin näkee, jos öljy tosiaan on mustaa. Vuoden tai parin välein öljyn vaihto, aika iso haarukka. Riippuu paljolti jarruista ja käytöstä. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cerppi

Ainiin totta, en tullut ollenkaan ajatelleeksi asiaa! Elikkä levyjarrut pitää sulkea pois ostoskärrystä ja keskittyä pelkkiin kiekkoihin.

----------


## Marcolli

Mikä on optimi vanteen leveys (ulko ja/tai sisämitta 29x2,8 renkaille) ja mahtuuko pyörimään ei boost keulassa?

----------


## Kanuuna

> Mikä on optimi vanteen leveys (ulko ja/tai sisämitta 29x2,8 renkaille) ja mahtuuko pyörimään ei boost keulassa?



Palttiarallaa sisä 35+ mm. Riippunee paljolti keulasta mahtuuko. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## J-ri

Ultegra vaihde- ja jarruvaijereiden öljyäminen? Saiko nämä vaijerit öljytä vai oliko niissä jokin pinnoite, joka ei kestä öljyä?

----------


## STN

> Ultegra vaihde- ja jarruvaijereiden öljyäminen? Saiko nämä vaijerit öljytä vai oliko niissä jokin pinnoite, joka ei kestä öljyä?



Park Toolin Calvin Jones suosittelee vaijereiden öljyämistä, toiset sanoo että tehdasrasva riittää. Kai se on makuasia, kunhan öljyää sellaisella öljyllä, joka ei muutu tahnamaisemmaksi ajan kuluessa. Monesti spray-öljyissä liottimia jotka haihtuu.

https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...s/rp-prod33666

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Sram XO1 Eagle vaihtaja vaihtaa huonosti. Noin 4 raskainta välitystä kun yrittää vaihtaa, niin vaihto toimii paremmin, jos pitää liipasinta pidempään pohjassa. Kevyemmälle vaihtaa alhaalta ylös ilman ongelmia. Mistäköhän vikaa kannattaisi etsiä ? Uusi vaijeri ja kuori on, sekä uusi reititys vaijerille, kun tehtaan reittiä rungon sisällä kulkiessaan ei toiminut edes noin hyvin. Osilla on ajettu n.600km, joten ei pitäisi kyllä olla kovin kuluneetkaan. Oli kyllä viimeinen pyörä minkä ostan ulkomailta, koska tämäkin asia olisi niin ihana hoitaa takuuna kivijalassa, mutta tässä ne ulkomailta tilaamisen säästöt nyt konkretisoituu taas, prkl.

----------


## PETEBJ75

Sama ilmiö NX vaihtajan kanssa. B-gap oli liian suuri, jonka säätämällä rupesi pelaamaan

Lähetetty minun SM-G950F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## 0802905

Jarrut Magura mt8. Etujarru ei pure. Kahva tuntuu "normaalilta". Kun rutista yli kovaa lopulta jarru lukkiutuu, mutta silloin ollaan jo ojassa. Takajarrun kahvatuntuma samanlainen, mutta toimii ongelmitta. Toinen männistä liikkuu huonommin kuin toinen -  mäntiä pumppaamalla ja painelemalla ongelma vaihtaa mäntää. Molempia ei saa liikkumaan yhtä hyvin. 

Tehdyt toimenpiteet: Jarrupalat + levyt hiottu ja puhdistettu, männät putsattu rasvattu ja nitkuteltu, ilmattu, imetty ruiskulla yläpäästä(magura kikka), olleet nipparilla yön kahva lukittuna.  Nämä toimenpiteet on tehty useammin kuin kerran=(

Mitä seuraavaksi? Täytyisi varmaan vaan ajaa, jos korjautuisivat itsestään. Varmaan ostan xteet tilalle, vai mitkä olisivat hyvät?

----------


## Hanski85

> Varmaan ostan xteet tilalle, vai mitkä olisivat hyvät?



Itse vaihdoin juuri magurat nelimäntäisiin xt:n jarruihin, ja ainoa asia mikä kaduttaa on etten tehnyt vaihtoa jo paljon aiemmin.

----------


## N.N.

Apuu-va! Tulin juuri ulkomaille pyörälomalle ja purin uuden fillarini pyörälaukusta, ja kas, matkan ajaksi alas laskemani satulaputki ei enää suostu liikahtamaankaan, vaikka otin kiinnityskiilan ruuveineen kokonaan irti. Ja huomenna pyöräliikkeet kiinni. Kaadoin muutaman pisaran astianpesuainetta putken liitoskohtaan jos auttaisi. Hiilikuitufillari. Mikä neuvoksi?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## N.N.

No irtosi. Fairy toimi.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## PunainenTäysjoustoFatbike

Yksi pieni kysymys. Tietoa onko keneltäkään valmistajalta saatavissa 1-v levyjarru takanapaa, OLD jotaki 100-120mm? Tulisi -70-80 luvun miesten pyöristä tehtyyn tandemiin. Tandemista ajettiin kaverin kanssa takakiekko soikiaksi niin kävi mielessä päivittää jarrut samalla. Aika hengenvaarallinen kapistus kun ainut jarru on vähän hinkkaava takajarru. Ja tandemissa tottakai toinen polkee eteenpäin ja toinen yrittää jarruttaa.. :Vink:

----------


## petri75

Tuossa tuli hommattua tuommonen ilmeisesti vuosimallia n.2000 Kuwahara lähinnä koiran lenkityskulkineeksi. Tarkoitus olisi fiksailla timmimpään kuntoon ja suunnitelmissa uusia voimansiirto ainakin sekä muuta palikkaa(satula jne.) Minkäslaista hyvällä hinta/laatu suhteella olevaa voimansiirtoa tuohon kattelis?

----------


## JackOja

Vastataan nyt vaikkei tämän mikään "pikakysymys" olekaan.





> ...Tarkoitus olisi fiksailla timmimpään kuntoon ja suunnitelmissa uusia voimansiirto ainakin sekä muuta palikkaa(satula jne.)...



Miksi tuo voimansiirto pitäisi uusia? Rattaatkin näyttää lähes käyttämättömiltä.

Kunnon putsaus ja uudet ketjut olis mun lääke.

Satulaksi joku päin (omaa) persettä oleva.





> Minkäslaista hyvällä hinta/laatu suhteella olevaa voimansiirtoa tuohon kattelis?



No biltemasta tai Motonetistä jotkin sopivat. Tai jos hienostella haluaa niin Shimanon joku edullinen 1x11 -päivityspaketti, vaikka SLX.

----------


## hece

> No biltemasta tai Motonetistä jotkin sopivat. Tai jos hienostella haluaa niin Shimanon joku edullinen 1x11 -päivityspaketti, vaikka SLX.



11x (eikä 8, 9, 10 tai 12) ei onnistu koska pyörässä 7-vaihteinen takapakka ja siten liian kapea vapaarattaan runko.

----------


## JackOja

> 11x (eikä 8, 9, 10 tai 12) ei onnistu koska pyörässä 7-vaihteinen takapakka ja siten liian kapea vapaarattaan runko.



Oho, niinpä olikin seiskapakka (mistä mä katoin, että olis kasi?). Pieni mahdollisuus toki, että olisi spacerilla (mutta tuskin). No mut hei, vaihtaa takakiekon modernimpaan, muutamalla kympillä. Tai jättää 8-12 -pakasta pienimmän rattaan pois?

----------


## Kivikasvo

Pikainen kysymys aloittelijalta vaihteisiin (niiden käyttöön) liittyen. 100km uutta harrastusta takana ja törmäsin ensimmäiseen ongelmaan.

Eli tuossa ajelin pientä lenkkiä ja yhdessä isommassa nousussa vaihdoin pienempää vaihdetta päälle, tässä tapauksessa eturattaan keskimmäiseltä pienimmälle. Vaihtaessa ketju hyppäsi eturattailta kokonaan pois ja jouduin askartelemaan sen takaisin paikoilleen, jonka jälkeen vaihtoi kyllä takaisin sieltä pienimmältä eturattaalta isommalle normaalisti.

Mitä tein väärin? Vaihteet huonosti säädetty?

----------


## Lukija5

Kiekko heittää pyöriessään joitain millejä - syytä huoleen?

Rengas heittelee kanssa mutta ehkä kanssa myös huonosti istumisesta.

----------


## hece

Jos pinnat suunnilleen tasakireät (eri puolilla eri kireys) ja pyörässä levyjarrut, ajoa vain.

----------


## Kanuuna

> Pikainen kysymys aloittelijalta vaihteisiin (niiden käyttöön) liittyen. 100km uutta harrastusta takana ja törmäsin ensimmäiseen ongelmaan.
> 
> Eli tuossa ajelin pientä lenkkiä ja yhdessä isommassa nousussa vaihdoin pienempää vaihdetta päälle, tässä tapauksessa eturattaan keskimmäiseltä pienimmälle. Vaihtaessa ketju hyppäsi eturattailta kokonaan pois ja jouduin askartelemaan sen takaisin paikoilleen, jonka jälkeen vaihtoi kyllä takaisin sieltä pienimmältä eturattaalta isommalle normaalisti.
> 
> Mitä tein väärin? Vaihteet huonosti säädetty?



Etuvaihtajan alarajotinruuvia (L) pikkusen kiinni. Sillain sopivasti, ettei ketju hinkkaa kuitenkaan vaihtajan häkkiin pienimmällä pykälällä. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## STN

> Oho, niinpä olikin seiskapakka (mistä mä katoin, että olis kasi?). Pieni mahdollisuus toki, että olisi spacerilla (mutta tuskin). No mut hei, vaihtaa takakiekon modernimpaan, muutamalla kympillä. Tai jättää 8-12 -pakasta pienimmän rattaan pois?



Vaihtajassa lukee 8 speed.

----------


## hece

> Vaihtajassa lukee 8 speed.



Shimanon 8s vaihtaja toimii 7s pakan ja 7s liipasimen kanssa. Ja takapakassa näyttäisi olevan 7 vaihdetta. Tuskin siis käy 8+ pakat ko. vapaarattaaseen.

----------


## Jami2003

Toimiiko 10v ultegrassa 11v kahva? Meni kahvasta akseli poikki ja näyttää siltä ettei 10v kahvoja ole enää saatavilla.

----------


## YocceT

Saahan noita vielä, esim Bike24:llä:

right: https://www.bike24.com/p2269597.html
left: https://www.bike24.com/p2269596.html

tai parina: https://www.bike24.com/p2269599.html

----------


## Antsa41

Läskipyörän eturatas on ruvennut pyörimään vähemmän suoraa linjaa enkä kampien ja keskiön irroituksen jälkeen pysty vieläkään sanomaan, onko vika keskiössä, kammissa(/akselissa) vai rattaassa. Mainitut osat vaikuttavat yksitellen silmäiltyinä olevan täysin kunnossa, mutta homma ei silti pelitä kuten kuuluisi, vaikka on tullut kiristeltyä ja purettua palikoita useampaan kertaan. Osaisiko joku antaa perustellun arvion, mitä osaa kannattaa ruveta vaihtamaan?

https://www.dropbox.com/s/aqiii6cwlj...83843.mp4?dl=0

----------


## Jami2003

> Saahan noita vielä, esim Bike24:llä:
> 
> right: https://www.bike24.com/p2269597.html
> left: https://www.bike24.com/p2269596.html
> 
> tai parina: https://www.bike24.com/p2269599.html



Kappas. Kiitos. En löytänyt sakemanni kaupoistani kuin 105 10v mikä tietysti toimisi mutta ulkonäkö kysymyksestä johtuen ikävä laittaa ultegran kanssa ristiin. Täytyypä tilata.

Ja itse itselleni kysymykseen vastaten. 11v kahva ei toimi 10v takavaihtajan kanssa koska vetosuhde eri...

----------


## J4nn3R

Tälle ei ollut osastoa, mutta pikakysymys kuitenkin: Eka kertaa ostin stemmin ihan uutena, eli ohjeet mukana, ja siinähän sanottiin sitten, että vähintään yksi 5mm avaruudetin tarvii laittaa alle. Onko toi jotain jenkkien(Bontrager) vastuuvapaushöpinää vai voiko noin yksinkertasessa osassa olla joku syy tolle? Oon aina laittanut miten sattuu tarpeen mukaan, myös ihan slämmättynä ja toiminut.

----------


## petewow

Miten tällainen on tarkoitus avata? Etukiekosta sain "normaalilla" pakka-avaimella auki, mutta takana akseli on jotenkin pidempi, niin hylsy ei yletä pohjaan.



Käytössä vastaavanlainen

----------


## Marsusram

> Miten tällainen on tarkoitus avata? Etukiekosta sain "normaalilla" pakka-avaimella auki, mutta takana akseli on jotenkin pidempi, niin hylsy ei yletä pohjaan.
> 
> Käytössä vastaavanlainen



Onko tuo akselin päässä oleva halkaistu pusla irrotettavissa?

----------


## Zorbuli

Ennakkokyselyä mitä pitää ottaa huomioon.

Shimano 10sp järjestelmään on tulossa 11sp kampisetti ja uusi keskiö. Kahvat, takapakka ja ketju on 10sp. Minulle on useasta lähteestä sanottu että saa pelittämään ihan moitteetta, mutta onko tuossa vaihdoksessa otettava jotain erityistä huomioon, esim etuvaihtajan uudelleen säätö vai meneekö ihan normaalilla takavaihteiston säädöllä. Osaa vähän varautua kun pääsee noita vaihtamaan paikalleen kun saapuvat.

----------


## JackOja

> ...meneekö ihan normaalilla takavaihteiston säädöllä.....



Miten kampisetin vaihto vaikuttaa takavaihtajan toimintaan? JOS jotain säätötarvetta ilmenee niin edessä. Eikä sielläkään jos rattaiden koko ja ketjulinja säilyvät samana.

----------


## Moska

> Ennakkokyselyä mitä pitää ottaa huomioon.
> 
> Shimano 10sp järjestelmään on tulossa 11sp kampisetti ja uusi keskiö. Kahvat, takapakka ja ketju on 10sp. Minulle on useasta lähteestä sanottu että saa pelittämään ihan moitteetta, mutta onko tuossa vaihdoksessa otettava jotain erityistä huomioon, esim etuvaihtajan uudelleen säätö vai meneekö ihan normaalilla takavaihteiston säädöllä. Osaa vähän varautua kun pääsee noita vaihtamaan paikalleen kun saapuvat.



Mulla on justiinsa tuommoinen kokoonpano. Edes etuvaihtajan säätöä ei tarvinnut muuttaa, kun vaihdoin pelkän kampisetin. Shimano R565 50-34 muuttui Ultegra cf-6800 50-34 settiin.

----------


## Zorbuli

> Mulla on justiinsa tuommoinen kokoonpano. Edes etuvaihtajan säätöä ei tarvinnut muuttaa, kun vaihdoin pelkän kampisetin. Shimano R565 50-34 muuttui Ultegra cf-6800 50-34 settiin.



Mulla vaihtuu FSA Gossamer 50-36- Ultegra 6800 50-34 ja siis keskiö tuohon ultegraan sopivaksi.. Pikkurattaan muutos ei taida vaikuttaa mihinkään koska kun vaihdoin FSa kammissa 34 rattaan 36 niin se toimi ilman säätöjä. Ultegraan myös tarkoitus laittaa 36 pikkuratas jos jostakin sattuisi löytymään.

----------


## hsr

Cyklossa 46/36 eturattaat ja lyhythäkkinen (SS) Ultegra 6800 takavaihtaja, takapakka 11-28. Kun pakka kuluu loppuun, olen harkinnut tilalle 11-32 tai 11-34 pakkaa. Ilmeisesti tuo ei onnistu lyhythäkkisellä takavaihtajalla vaan pitäisi olla pitkähäkkinen (GS). Riittääkö että vaihtaa häkin ( jos sellaisen onnistuu jostain löytämään, aika huonosti näyttää olevan tarjolla) vai pitääkö vaihtaa koko takavaihtaja?

----------


## TERU

Auttaisko mitään jos eteen panis 34t rattaan pienemmäksi? Ei tarvitsisi muuta muutosta.
https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...0-silver-47751

----------


## hsr

> Auttaisko mitään jos eteen panis 34t rattaan pienemmäksi? Ei tarvitsisi muuta muutosta.
> https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...0-silver-47751



Harkitsemisen arvoinen ehdotus. Pyörässä on FSA:n eturattaat (FSA Gossamer Pro Cross 36-46 Mega 11), joten tuo linkkaamasi Ultegran ratas ei taida sopia?

----------


## TERU

En ole käsitellyt noita kampia, mutta mielestäni normaalit viisipulttiset compact rattaat käy. Mustanakin löytynee tuolta. 
Tässä linkki kampiin CRCn sivuilta.
https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/.../rp-prod129442

----------


## Malamuutti

> Harkitsemisen arvoinen ehdotus. Pyörässä on FSA:n eturattaat (FSA Gossamer Pro Cross 36-46 Mega 11), joten tuo linkkaamasi Ultegran ratas ei taida sopia?



Jos FSA:n pulttijako (BCD) on sama 110 mm kuin Ultegran, niin pitäisi kyllä sopia. Ja juuri eilen kun pälyilin noita 6800-takavaihtajan kapasiteetteja, niin muistelisin lyhythäkkisen kiristyskapasiteetin olevan 33 hammasta ja 28 hammasta suurin takana. 36/46+11/28 tekee 28 hammasta, joten kiristyskapasiteetti riittää kyllä (ja luultavasti myös 11/30-takakasetti toimisi, Shimanon ilmoittamat arvot ovat usein suht konservatiivisia).

34 pienemmäksi rattaaksi eteen on kyllä tässä tapauksessa sikäli parempi ratkaisu, ettei tarvitse ketjun lyhyeksi jäämisestä huolehtia toisin kuin rattaita suurentaessa.

----------


## duris

> Jos FSA:n pulttijako (BCD) on sama 110 mm kuin Ultegran, niin pitäisi kyllä sopia.



Ei sovi vaikka BCD on sama kun tuossa Ultegrassa on 5-pulttia ja tuossa FSA:n spiderissä epäsymmetrisesti 4.

----------


## SSGT-92

Tuoko olisi sopiva ;https://www.bike-components.de/en/FS...f-2016-p50999/ ?
 Tai sitten joku noista ; https://www.bike-components.de/en/co...uctsPerPage=72

----------


## hsr

Kuten tuosta TERUn linkkaamasta kuvasta näkyy, kammissa on 5 pulttia. Mutta onko 10 speed ja 11 speed rattailla jotan eroa, minulla on 11 lehtinen takapakka, tuo TERU:n linkkaama ratas on 10 speed.

----------


## TERU

Juuri tuo 34t ratas ollut pitkään talvisin omissa kammissani monenlaisen isomman rattaan parina, ei tosin 11 sarjaisen kanssa. Oletan ettei toiminnassa ole mitään ongelmaa, toimintatakuuta en anna. :Hymy:

----------


## STN

> Shimanon 8s vaihtaja toimii 7s pakan ja 7s liipasimen kanssa. Ja takapakassa näyttäisi olevan 7 vaihdetta. Tuskin siis käy 8+ pakat ko. vapaarattaaseen.



Vastaus olikin kun hän kysyi mistä hän oli saanut päähänsä että oli 8-vaihteinen. Ehkä hän lukenut vaihtajasta sen ja ei laskenut lehtiä ollenkaan.

----------


## ostermaister

Tuomiota mikä mahtaa olla vialla:


Takavaihtaja XX1 11spd (1x11) kesällä lopetti toimintaansa ja vei ketjut jumiin pakan ja vanteen väliin. Tästä selvittiin rukaamalla ketjut paikoilleen ja tarkistamalla rajat ja ketjun kireys.
Vaiva ei vaan poistunut ja ongelmana on että ketjut tuntuu rahisevan tuntemattomasti ja välillä hyppää ulos rissoilta sivuun häkin viereen.
On koitettu seuraavat korjaustoimet:
- rajat säädetty
- vaijerin kireys tarkastettu monesti
- tarkastettu että rissat on oikeinpäin
- ketjut vaihdettu
- vaihtajan korvake vaihdettu


Mikä mahtaa olla ongelmana vaihtajassa?

----------


## TERU

Vaihtajan häkin aisat propelilla, kun ketju mennyt pakan ja pinnojen väliin, se on aikamoinen rymäys. Häkin aisat irti toisistaan ja oikaisu aisa kerrallaan.

----------


## lai

Just meinasin kirjoittaa saman kuin Teru. Sitten vielä vaihtajan oikaisun jälkeen täytyy saada vaihtajan korvake oikeaan asentoon jos vaihtaja ei ole linjassa pakan kanssa.

----------


## kulkurixii

Hei, ei meinaa löytyä oikeaa avainta takapakan (kierre) avaamiseen. On huomattavasti isompi, kuin useimmat. Käykö tuohon millainen avain? Vinkkejä?
Saanee selvää, vaikka kuva jäi vähän epäskarpiksi (anteeksi!) 
Edit: Upotuksessa jotain hässäkkää..

----------


## oem

^Ei se mitään kun se ei näy. :Vink:

----------


## grebe

> Onko kenelläkään kokemusta tai mielipiteitä, toimiiko 3 mm offsetillä oleva eturatas nykyisen rattaan tilalla, jossa offset on 6 mm? Saako vaihteet säätöihin pienimmällä vaihteella? Vai meneekö ketjulinja liian vinoon? Kokeilemalla se tietysti selviää, mutta kokeilu maksaa sen 60-70 euroa.
> 
> Pyörä on 26" kiekoilla oleva PIVOT Mach 5.7c, jossa on normaalit navat (ei boost). 2.8" plus kumeilla ja i40 kehillä ketju menee pienimällä vaihteella sen verran läheltä rengasta, että mutakelillä rengas pyyhkii mudat ketjuihin. Olisi kiva saada edes milli pari lisää väliä.



Vastaan itse itselleni, jos tästä joskus jollekkin on hyötyä. Vaihdoin X-Sync 2 Eagle CF 3mm Offset Boost Chainring eturattaan. Sain 7 mm välystä ketjun ja renkaan väliin pienimmällä vaihteella. Näyttää ja tuntuu ok:lta korjauspukissa. Testaiajot jää hieman kuivemmalle päivälle, jonka jälkeen lisää kokemuksista. Tosiaan ketjut tippuu suurimalta takarattaalta taaksepäin pyörittäessä. En usko, että siitä on haittaa. Välillä tippui vanhalla setupillakin.

----------


## petewow

> Onko tuo akselin päässä oleva halkaistu pusla irrotettavissa?



Lähtihän se kun vähän käytti voimaa, kiitokset!

----------


## kulkurixii

> ^Ei se mitään kun se ei näy.



Entä nyt?

----------


## lai

> Hei, ei meinaa löytyä oikeaa avainta takapakan (kierre) avaamiseen. On huomattavasti isompi, kuin useimmat. Käykö tuohon millainen avain? Vinkkejä?



Villi veikkaus on, että on uniglide vapaaratas. Eli tuossa pienimmässä rattaassa on kierre. Siis tuon vapaarattaan päällä on kierre johon tuo pienin ratas on kierretty. Setä Sheldon tietää paremmin:
https://www.sheldonbrown.com/k7.html

----------


## kulkurixii

> Villi veikkaus on, että on uniglide vapaaratas. Eli tuossa pienimmässä rattaassa on kierre. Siis tuon vapaarattaan päällä on kierre johon tuo pienin ratas on kierretty. Setä Sheldon tietää paremmin:
> https://www.sheldonbrown.com/k7.html



Hmmm, kiitos vinkistä. Haiskahtaa uniglidelta. Nopeella vilkaisulla ei mikään yleisin meininki enään ja varaosat kiven alla. Oiskohan järkevintä vaihtaa koko systeemi.. Tohon kun joutuis kai säätämään normipakkaa viilan kanssa jne., plus pienin ratas kai olisi pakko sit olla tuo nykyinen (lukko).

----------


## Aakoo

> Cyklossa 46/36 eturattaat ja lyhythäkkinen (SS) Ultegra 6800 takavaihtaja, takapakka 11-28. Kun pakka kuluu loppuun, olen harkinnut tilalle 11-32 tai 11-34 pakkaa. Ilmeisesti tuo ei onnistu lyhythäkkisellä takavaihtajalla vaan pitäisi olla pitkähäkkinen (GS). Riittääkö että vaihtaa häkin ( jos sellaisen onnistuu jostain löytämään, aika huonosti näyttää olevan tarjolla) vai pitääkö vaihtaa koko takavaihtaja?



Yleinen harhaluulo on, että vaihtajan häkin pituudella olisi jotain tekemistä sen kanssa kuinka iso takapakan suurin ratas voi olla. Lyhythäkkisen vaihtajan kapasiteetin (33) puolesta tuo 11-34 takapakka toimisi noilla eturattailla ihan ok, mutta vaihtaja ei varmaankaan "taivu" niin ison rattaan alle ilman jotain roadlinkkia tms., koska Shimano ilmoittaa maksimi takarattaan kooksi 28T. 11-30 varmaan vielä toimisi, ja korvakkeesta riippuen ehkä jopa 11-32?

----------


## oppes

> Yleinen harhaluulo on, että vaihtajan häkin pituudella olisi jotain tekemistä sen kanssa kuinka iso takapakan suurin ratas voi olla. Lyhythäkkisen vaihtajan kapasiteetin (33) puolesta tuo 11-34 takapakka toimisi noilla eturattailla ihan ok, mutta vaihtaja ei varmaankaan "taivu" niin ison rattaan alle ilman jotain roadlinkkia tms., koska Shimano ilmoittaa maksimi takarattaan kooksi 28T. 11-30 varmaan vielä toimisi, ja korvakkeesta riippuen ehkä jopa 11-32?



Ei ymmärrä. Kait tuolla häkin pituudella nyt tietysti on tekemistä sen kanssa kuinka iso takaratas on verrattuna pienimpään. Johonkinhan se tarvittava "lisäketju" pitää varastoida. Ainakin omassa 1*12v läskissä on "aika" pitkä häkki juuri rattaiden kokoeron vuoksi.

----------


## oem

Takavaihtajien tiedoissa on maininta suurimmasta rattaasta.

----------


## Aakoo

> Ei ymmärrä. Kait tuolla häkin pituudella nyt tietysti on tekemistä sen kanssa kuinka iso takaratas on verrattuna pienimpään. Johonkinhan se tarvittava "lisäketju" pitää varastoida. Ainakin omassa 1*12v läskissä on "aika" pitkä häkki juuri rattaiden kokoeron vuoksi.



Häkin pituus vaikuttaa juurikin tuohon kapasiteettiin eli siihen miten pitkän ketjun kanssa toimii (chain wrap), eikä siihen toimiiko takavaihtaja vaikkapa 34 tai 36 hampaisen takarattaan kanssa. Eli tässä tapauksessa vaihtamalla häkkiä pidemmäksi ei vaihtajan geometria muutu, vaan sen maksimi takarattaan koko pysyy samana eli 28T. Maastopuolella esim. Shimanolla 11-46 takapakan kanssa riittää 1x kampien kanssa medium häkkinen takavaihtaja, vaikka isoimmalla takarattaalla kokoa onkin.

----------


## oem

Jos haluaa asian varmistaa niin avainsanat esim. shimano compatibility...tai
https://productinfo.shimano.com/#/com

----------


## oppes

Tytär raahasi Crescent-mummiksensa huoltoon minulle. Ketjut olivat paksun sonnan peitossa ja "venyneet". Niinpä päätin, että helpommalla pääsen kun haen tuohon uudet ketjut *netistä. "Yhden koon sukkahousut" löytyi 4,90€ huimaan hintaan ja ketjuliitin vissiin ~1€ päälle. Hämmästys oli melkoinen kun uudet ketjut jurisi ja paukkui alla melkoisesti. Aikani ilmiötä hämmästelin ja kummastelin. Rattaat Nexuksessa ja edessä näyttivät ihan toimivilta. Takaisin *nettiin ja ostin sitten reilulla kympillä Shimanon 1v/nexus-ketjut. Jo vain - nyt toimii  :Hymy:  Ei ymmärrä miten virvelitehdas on osannut tuollaisenkin perustekniikan kolvata vain omalla ketjullaan toimivaksi....

----------


## opadude

Entäs jos virvelisalaliiton sijaan halavat ketjut oli vaan halvalla tehdyt?

----------


## ostermaister

> Vaihtajan häkin aisat propelilla, kun ketju mennyt pakan ja pinnojen väliin, se on aikamoinen rymäys. Häkin aisat irti toisistaan ja oikaisu aisa kerrallaan.



Viikonlopun aikana purkasin vaihtajaa ja koitin oikoa paremmaksi. Eipä mainittavaa parannusta tullut. Ulkopuolinen häkki oli hiilikuitua ja sisempi metallia, sitä uskalsi hieman enemmän runnoa. Metallisesta häkista näki että ketju on raapinut sitä pintaa huolella alemman rissan kohdalta. Onko vinkkejä konkreettisista työtavoista oikaisuun vai mitä tulisi tehdä tässä tilanteessa? 
Voiko olla riskinä että vaihtaja viallisella toiminnallaan taivuttaa myös uuden korvakkeen vinoon? Onko siinä tarpeeksi jerkkua siihen?

----------


## Dr TuKo

> Ei ymmärrä miten virvelitehdas on osannut tuollaisenkin perustekniikan kolvata vain omalla ketjullaan toimivaksi....



  Sama kokemus Nexuksen ketjuista. Ostin perusketjut jostain etukäteen. Vaihdatin pyöräliikkeessä isomman takarattaan ja kerroin siellä aikeistani vaihtaa myöhemmin uudet perusketjut. 

Siellä kerrottiin ettei tule toimimaan.   Päätin kuitenkin kokeilla perusketjulla. Ja seuraavana päivänä samaan pyöräliikkeeseen ostamaan Nexuksen ketjut.

----------


## TERU

> Tuomiota mikä mahtaa olla vialla:
> 
> Takavaihtaja XX1 11spd (1x11) kesällä lopetti toimintaansa ja vei ketjut jumiin pakan ja vanteen väliin. Tästä selvittiin rukaamalla ketjut paikoilleen ja tarkistamalla rajat ja ketjun kireys.
> Vaiva ei vaan poistunut ja ongelmana on että ketjut tuntuu rahisevan tuntemattomasti ja välillä hyppää ulos rissoilta sivuun häkin viereen.
> On koitettu seuraavat korjaustoimet:
> - rajat säädetty
> - vaijerin kireys tarkastettu monesti
> - tarkastettu että rissat on oikeinpäin
> - ketjut vaihdettu
> ...



Meillä molemmilla tuntuu peli olevan hallussa, ei tuohon täältä kaukaa ole oikein mitään ihmeempää. Kun jos häkin aisat ovat riittävän suorat, jää vähän apukeinoja mieleen.

Jotain noiden rissojen suuntauksessa tuntuis olevan vialla, kun hypittää ketjua tuolla tavalla.

----------


## oem

Vannejarrullisten vanteet.
Kuinka paljon kilometrejä vanteet kestää?

----------


## JackOja

> Vannejarrullisten vanteet.
> Kuinka paljon kilometrejä vanteet kestää?



Sori, tuohon ei voi vastata (ainakaan pikakysymyksenä) koska se riippuu noin kuudestasadasta asiasta.

Tärkeimpinä esim. käytetyn vanteen seinämän paksuus, ajotapa ja olosuhteet. Toki myös jarrupalojen ominaisuudet ja laatu.

Mutta jos lyhykäisesti yrittäisi vastata, niin _tuhansia kilometrejä_.

----------


## sampo12

> Vannejarrullisten vanteet.
> Kuinka paljon kilometrejä vanteet kestää?



Nyt on tosi laaja kysymys. Maantiepyörä? Vanteet kuitua vai alumiinia? 
Omat lenkkireitit semmoset, että varmaan keskimäärin kerran 10 km joudun jarruttamaan johonkin risteykseen , kaikki alamäet laskettavissa jarruttamatta ja ajan pääsääntöisesti kuivalla. Eli omassa käytössä kaikki muu pettää ennen kun vanteet kuluu puhki

Edit. Miten Oja on aina noin nopee?
Lähetetty minun BLA-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Zorbuli

Olen hankkimassa momenttiavainta.

Onko olemassa momenttiavain joka toimii molempiin suuntiin. Liittyy siihen kun kiristää keskiölaakeria missä toisella puolella on käänteinen kierre. Muutamaa momenttiavainta olen kokeillut mutta momenttiin laittaminen ei onnistu kuin vain toiseen suuntaan eli toisen laakerikupin saa laitettua kuten pitää ja toinen pitää laittaa fiiliksen mukaan.

----------


## kuovipolku

JackOja on päivystävän dosentin isobroidi. Kaiken minkä päivystäva dosentti osaa ja mihin se pystyy on JackOjan sen sille jo pentuna opettanut.

Joku joskus sanoi että alumiinivanteet saa ei-kisakäytössä puhki ajamalla kymmenentuhatta kilometriä. Se joka onnistuu alle sen ei koskaan putsaa tai vaihda jarrupaloja.

Toisaalta mä en tunne ketään joka 2000-luvulla olisi ehtinyt ajaa vanteitaan puhki tai edes kulumisen takia vaihtokuntoon. Yleensä vanhat ovat päätyneet kierrätysmetalliastiaan jo ennen sitä, vanne on ottanut hittiä eikä siitä ole saanut rihtaamalla enää priimaa tai vanteeseen on ilmaantunut halkeaman merkkejä tai napaa ei ole kannattanut uusia tms.

----------


## Moska

> Olen hankkimassa momenttiavainta.
> 
> Onko olemassa momenttiavain joka toimii molempiin suuntiin. Liittyy siihen kun kiristää keskiölaakeria missä toisella puolella on käänteinen kierre. Muutamaa momenttiavainta olen kokeillut mutta momenttiin laittaminen ei onnistu kuin vain toiseen suuntaan eli toisen laakerikupin saa laitettua kuten pitää ja toinen pitää laittaa fiiliksen mukaan.



Ainakin biltemalla ollut 1/2" avain jossa pukataan keskiön nelikanttipala avaimen toiselle puolelle kiristys suunnan mukaan.
Mulla on vastaava, mutta melkein 40v vanha ja tarkka edelleen.
3/8 ja 1/4 avainta en ole nähnyt kuin yksisuuntaisena räikkänä, mutta pyörä käytössä tuo 1/4" ollut eniten käytössä

----------


## Calle.private

Moi, vaihdan isomman eturattaan ja ketju pitää siis vaihtaa myös. Kysymys voi olla vähän dille  :Hymy: 
Eli jos ratas kasvaa 6 piikkiä, niin eikö uusi ketju ole silloin 6 palaa nykyistä suurempi ?

----------


## Moska

> Moi, vaihdan isomman eturattaan ja ketju pitää siis vaihtaa myös. Kysymys voi olla vähän dille 
> Eli jos ratas kasvaa 6 piikkiä, niin eikö uusi ketju ole silloin 6 palaa nykyistä suurempi ?



Ei ole, ketju ei ole kokokierrosta eturattaalla. Valmistajan ohjeen mukaan edestä ja takaa isolle ja sitten katsotaan pituus oikeaksi.

----------


## Calle.private

> Ei ole, ketju ei ole kokokierrosta eturattaalla. Valmistajan ohjeen mukaan edestä ja takaa isolle ja sitten katsotaan pituus oikeaksi.



Hmm, tuo on käytettynä ostettu MTB, johon on modattu etuvaihtaja pois edellisen omistajan toimesta. Nyt olen vaihtamassa 32 piikkisen tilalle 38 piikkistä (täältä haettu ohjeet oikean rattaan hankkimiseksi) .

Jos siis edessä eturattaalle ja takana isoimmalle, niin "miten jännittynyt" takavaihtajan tulee olla ?

----------


## Moska

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?url...3&share_type=t

Tuossa asiaa käsitelty ja useampikin määrittely löytyy, Itse olen katsonut häkin asentoa isoilla ollessa.

----------


## Calle.private

> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?url...3&share_type=t
> 
> Tuossa asiaa käsitelty ja useampikin määrittely löytyy, Itse olen katsonut häkin asentoa isoilla ollessa.



 kiitos luen nuo ja askartelu alkaa viim huomenna 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## arctic biker

Itse just huomenna laitan uuden ketjun 48-32 kammenrattaille ja 11/34 pakalle ,iso/iso yhdistelmä ja sillain että takavaihtaja vielä sentin toista liikkuu etiäpäin.
Onko tää nyt se oikea niin tiijä tuota.

----------


## Calle.private

> Itse just huomenna laitan uuden ketjun 48-32 kammenrattaille ja 11/34 pakalle ,iso/iso yhdistelmä ja sillain että takavaihtaja vielä sentin toista liikkuu etiäpäin.
> Onko tää nyt se oikea niin tiijä tuota.



Ite otin kuvan missä asennossa takavaihtaja oli ja aika helposti tuli ketjulle mitta ja hyvin toimi lyhyen koeajon perusteella + voi tarvittaessa vähän nippasta vielä pois jos alkaa vaikuttamaan löysältä 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## arctic biker

> Ite otin kuvan missä asennossa takavaihtaja oli ja aika helposti tuli ketjulle mitta ja hyvin toimi lyhyen koeajon perusteella + voi tarvittaessa vähän nippasta vielä pois jos alkaa vaikuttamaan löysältä 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Minusta aivan oikein, jos yhdistelmällä  pieni/pieni ei takavaihtaja pysty täysin kiristämään ketjua niin siitä mun mielestä on vähemmän riesaa ja aina voi napata lenkin pari ketjusta pois.

----------


## ATK

Tarkoituksena olisi vaihtaa isompi eturatas Konan Unit X:ään 28 hampaisen tilalle, mutta X-SYNC mallistossa teräsrattaita on pelkästään kolmea eri kokoa ja niistäkin vain yksi suoralla kiinnityksellä (28t). Sopivatko siis SRAMin X-SYNC 2 malliston eturattaat ihan suoraan sellaisenaan myös muille kuin Eagle osasarjoille (SRAM NX) vai voiko tuon kanssa tulla ongelmia? Ja kannattaako tuolle rattaalle ostaa myös joku muu ketju kuin NX-sarjaan oletuksena kuuluva PC-1110?

----------


## Sambolo

Jos pinnat pitää ääntä onko ne vain kiristystä vaille?

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Tarkoituksena olisi vaihtaa isompi eturatas Konan Unit X:ään 28 hampaisen tilalle, mutta X-SYNC mallistossa teräsrattaita on pelkästään kolmea eri kokoa ja niistäkin vain yksi suoralla kiinnityksellä (28t). Sopivatko siis SRAMin X-SYNC 2 malliston eturattaat ihan suoraan sellaisenaan myös muille kuin Eagle osasarjoille (SRAM NX) vai voiko tuon kanssa tulla ongelmia? Ja kannattaako tuolle rattaalle ostaa myös joku muu ketju kuin NX-sarjaan oletuksena kuuluva PC-1110?



Kyllä tuo pelaa ihan suoraan. Ketjukin toimii hyvin. Eturatas ei oo niin kranttu. Enpä hoksannutkaan, että SRAMilla on omia noin edullisia rattaita. Omaan Unittiin on tuloss Blackspiren ratas.

----------


## Malamuutti

> Itse just huomenna laitan uuden ketjun 48-32 kammenrattaille ja 11/34 pakalle ,iso/iso yhdistelmä ja sillain että takavaihtaja vielä sentin toista liikkuu etiäpäin.
> Onko tää nyt se oikea niin tiijä tuota.



Samaa tuossa pähkin itse eilen uuden käytetyn pyörän kanssa. Pyörän mukana tulleissa kiekoissa kiinni olevan pakan suurin 25T, omissa kiekoissa kiinni olevan pakan suurin 28T. Paikallaan olevalla ketjulla vaihtaa 28-pakalla sievästi iso-iso-yhdistelmälle ja vaihtajassa on vielä liikkumavaraa eteenpäin. Eiköhän tuo siis ketjun pituuden puolesta pelitä.

----------


## arctic biker

Mulla on sekin vielä että teetin gg/retkikiekot joissa 11-34 pakka, käytän kahdessa pyörässä ja näille on nimikkoketjunsa. Ketjun pitää piisata myös teräsvehkeen pidemmälle takahaarukalle.

----------


## Trecu

Osaisiko joku sanoa kuinka paljon sitä noin keskimäärin ajaa maasturin/fatbiken ketjuilla, takapakalla ja eturattailla?
Itse tuossa syksylllä päivitin XT sarjaan ja kilometrejä nyt 1207 km takana
Isoimmat rattaat takana tuntuisi olevan kuluneet että ei aina vaihda kunnolla ja ketjut putosi viime lenkillä pinnojen ja rattaan väliin. Säädin rajoitinta hieman sisälle päin vaikka ei ole koskaan ennen sinne pudonnut. Shimanon ketjut eivät näyttäisi myöskään olevan venyneet lainkaan mitan mukaan. 
Yrittänyt säätää mutta 42,37 ja 32 rattaiden välillä hieman raplattaa ja joskus hyppii. 
Tuntuu ettei oikein uskalla mäkiä nousta jos on siellä pinnojen ja rattaan välissä taas tai nyppii sinne tänne ja on hampaat poikki ja rattaat kierossa jälleen?
Vai onko ketjut sitten väljistyneet sivusuunnassa tai antaa ammattilaisen säätää?  :Hymy:

----------


## oppes

> Jos pinnat pitää ääntä onko ne vain kiristystä vaille?



Kun omissa ei "pinnat ole ikinä pitäneet ääntä" niin en tiedä välttämättä mitä tarkoitat. Kunnolla rakennettujen / huollettujen kiekkojen pinnat "soi" tasaisesti. Kun otat vaikka ruuvarin ja tuolla soitat pinnat läpi, niin saman puolen pinnat soi samalla taajuudella jos mitään suurempia vauriokorjauksia ei ole tehty.

----------


## oppes

> Osaisiko joku sanoa kuinka paljon sitä noin keskimäärin ajaa maasturin/fatbiken ketjuilla, takapakalla ja eturattailla?
> Itse tuossa syksylllä päivitin XT sarjaan ja kilometrejä nyt 1207 km takana
> Isoimmat rattaat takana tuntuisi olevan kuluneet että ei aina vaihda kunnolla ja ketjut putosi viime lenkillä pinnojen ja rattaan väliin. Säädin rajoitinta hieman sisälle päin vaikka ei ole koskaan ennen sinne pudonnut. Shimanon ketjut eivät näyttäisi myöskään olevan venyneet lainkaan mitan mukaan. 
> Yrittänyt säätää mutta 42,37 ja 32 rattaiden välillä hieman raplattaa ja joskus hyppii. 
> Tuntuu ettei oikein uskalla mäkiä nousta jos on siellä pinnojen ja rattaan välissä taas tai nyppii sinne tänne ja on hampaat poikki ja rattaat kierossa jälleen?
> Vai onko ketjut sitten väljistyneet sivusuunnassa tai antaa ammattilaisen säätää?



Noilla kilometreillä (jos et ole noita hiekassa/savessa kylvettänyt ja polkenut) eivät ole kuluneet moiseen. +1000km ei ole ketjuille / rattaille mitään, jos niistä on alkeellisestikin pidetty huolta. Varsinkin  vielä hyvälaatuisista (XT). Kannattaa lukea ajatuksella tältäkin foorumilta löytyviä säätöohjeita. Ketjujen tai rattaiden kuluminen ei aiheuta niiden päätymistä pinnojen ja rattaiden väliin - vaan väärä säätö.

----------


## KotooTöihin

Vaihdoin kiekon ja jostain syystä ei vaihteet osu millään paikalleen. 
Kaikki on boost standardia ja sama rataspakka on käytössä. 
Korvakkeen kierous on tarkistettu(uusia löytyy kyllä).
Onko mulla menny runko solmuun, vai mikä tässä on onkelmana.

----------


## Lukija5

MT-5 ilmauskysymys - ei saa ihan uudenlaiseksi, hiuka jää ilmaa aina. ilmattu joku 3-4 kertaa nyt eri tavoilla. Vinkkejä?

----------


## harald

Onko takajarrusta kyse? Laita pari milliä pienempi palikka palojen väliin, ei ilmaannu muuten. Tai sitten kahva on halki, jos otat kahvan irti stongasta niin onko sen sisäpuoli rasvainen?

----------


## Sambolo

> Kun omissa ei "pinnat ole ikinä pitäneet ääntä" niin en tiedä välttämättä mitä tarkoitat. Kunnolla rakennettujen / huollettujen kiekkojen pinnat "soi" tasaisesti. Kun otat vaikka ruuvarin ja tuolla soitat pinnat läpi, niin saman puolen pinnat soi samalla taajuudella jos mitään suurempia vauriokorjauksia ei ole tehty.



Vähän huonosti selitin. Elikkä no aluks vanne otti vähän osumaa. Sit ajaessa kuuluu pinnoista ääntä, ikään kuin elää, jokunen oli vähän löysällä, kiristelin mutulla löysiä, ääni ei kadonnu kiristin lisää, ääni paheni, löysäsin vähän helpotti vähän, pientä heittoa oli myös ja paikallistin ääneen tulevan kun kallellaan jarrujen puolelle, sillä puolella niitä löysiä pinnoja olikin. Tänään kuulin tuosta äänijutusta, sen perusteella koitin vähän säätää, sit alko häirittee heitto minkä kutakuinkin korjasin sormituntumalla ja pinnat nyt suunillee ehkä yhtä kireinä  :Leveä hymy:  jos nyt eio hyvä ni kai se on vietävä rihdattavaks  :Leveä hymy:  Pitää varmaa hommaa täpäri että alkaa takakiekot kestämään  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Trecu

> Noilla kilometreillä (jos et ole noita hiekassa/savessa kylvettänyt ja polkenut) eivät ole kuluneet moiseen. +1000km ei ole ketjuille / rattaille mitään, jos niistä on alkeellisestikin pidetty huolta. Varsinkin  vielä hyvälaatuisista (XT). Kannattaa lukea ajatuksella tältäkin foorumilta löytyviä säätöohjeita. Ketjujen tai rattaiden kuluminen ei aiheuta niiden päätymistä pinnojen ja rattaiden väliin - vaan väärä säätö.



No nyt sai tuossa korjauspukilla testaillemalla ainakin ihan hyvin toimimaan. Täytyy käydä huomenna testilenkillä ja katsoa toimiiko silloin. 
Ei vain oikein mennyt järkeen kun joutui vaijeria löystää vaikka olisi luullut että ennemmin olisi venynyt ja joutunut hieman kiristää?

----------


## Lukija5

> Onko takajarrusta kyse? Laita pari milliä pienempi palikka palojen väliin, ei ilmaannu muuten. Tai sitten kahva on halki, jos otat kahvan irti stongasta niin onko sen sisäpuoli rasvainen?



Takajarru kyllä. Koitetaan pienemmällä palikalla seuraavalla ilmauksella. Nyt saatiin se siedettävään kuntoon, ei toki lähelläkään etujarrun tasoa mutta parempi kuin aikaisemmin. 

Kahvan sisäpuoli oli rasvainen ilmauksen jälkeen, mutta saattoi olla jäämiä kun pursus yli ja pyörä oli hieman kallellaan oikealle. Otin pahimmat rasvat pois siitä ja katon tuleeko ne takaisin.

----------


## harald

Aivan muistivaralta muistelisin että ilmauskitin mukana tuleva palikka on 10 mm paksu. Laitoin palojen väliin kiintoavaimen toisen leuan joka oli 8 mm paksu.

----------


## Hirsipuutarhuri

Mitäköhän tarkoittaa eturattaassa "boost" ( Sram )???


Kiitos

----------


## Kanuuna

3mm offsettia?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 0802905

> Jarrut Magura mt8. Etujarru ei pure. Kahva tuntuu "normaalilta". Kun rutista yli kovaa lopulta jarru lukkiutuu, mutta silloin ollaan jo ojassa. Takajarrun kahvatuntuma samanlainen, mutta toimii ongelmitta. Toinen männistä liikkuu huonommin kuin toinen -  mäntiä pumppaamalla ja painelemalla ongelma vaihtaa mäntää. Molempia ei saa liikkumaan yhtä hyvin. 
> 
> Tehdyt toimenpiteet: Jarrupalat + levyt hiottu ja puhdistettu, männät putsattu rasvattu ja nitkuteltu, ilmattu, imetty ruiskulla yläpäästä(magura kikka), olleet nipparilla yön kahva lukittuna.  Nämä toimenpiteet on tehty useammin kuin kerran=(
> 
> Mitä seuraavaksi? Täytyisi varmaan vaan ajaa, jos korjautuisivat itsestään. Varmaan ostan xteet tilalle, vai mitkä olisivat hyvät?



Vastaus: vuotaa kahvasta. Laitoin bike-discountille viestiä, koska Maguralla 5v vuototakuu.  Xteet ovat jo paikallaan ja hyvin toimivat.

----------


## JK-

Pyörään olisi tarkoitus päivittää vanneteipit, onkohan tähän joku tyylipoliisi-ohjeistus miten päin tekstit kulkee

Vaihtoehdot mihin törmännyt:
- Alhaalla oikeinpäin, ylhäällä ylösalaisin (näin taitaa valtaosa olla)
- Alahaalla oikein, ylhäällä oikein (esim. Schwalben kumit), puolen kierroksen jälkeen toki väärin-väärin tilanne
-Ylhäällä oikein, alhaalla väärinpäin (esim. Zippin kiekot)
- mustaksi jättäminen vähän laimea vaihtoehto




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Hirsipuutarhuri

> 3mm offsettia?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Kun vain niin noviisi ja pyörä pitäisi nyt muuttaa 1x 10 ( alkuperäinen 3x 8)
niin mitähän tuo "offset" tarkoittaa?
Mitä asiassa täytyy erityisesti huomioida?

Kaikkihan ei voi olla aloittaessaan kaikki tietäviä.

----------


## Kanuuna

> Kun vain niin noviisi ja pyörä pitäisi nyt muuttaa 1x 10 ( alkuperäinen 3x 8)
> niin mitähän tuo "offset" tarkoittaa?
> Mitä asiassa täytyy erityisesti huomioida?
> 
> Kaikkihan ei voi olla aloittaessaan kaikki tietäviä.



Juu, en tiedä minäkään läheskään kaikkea. Offset rattaassa tarkoittaa hampaiden tai hammaslinjan etäisyyttä rattaan kiinnityksestä kampeen tai spideriin. Kuva kertoo enemmän. 

Kuvassa vasemmalla ”suora” ratas (0mm offset) ja oikealla offset-ratas. Kuva absoluteBlackin sivuilta. Normaali Sramin ratas taitaa olla 6mm offsetilla ja boost 3mm offsetilla. Boost-perä leveämpi kuin ei-boost, joten pakka tulee hiukan ulos päin keskilinjasta. Eli ketjulinjan säätöön tarkoitettu tuo offset-muutos. 




Korjatkaa mestarit, jos olen väärässä!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Hulius

Vaihdoin eka kertaa ketjun silverbackin scoop delight läskiin, ja totta kai lyhensin ketjua väärästä kohtaa ja siitä tuli yhden "lenkin" verran lyhempi kuin vanhasta.

Vaihteet toimii kuitenkin ok, mutta toisinaan kovasti runtatessa jokin antaa periksi ja polkimet pyörähtää hieman tyhjää. 
Tuntuu ainakin että tapahtuu useammin kun edessä ketju on pienemällä rattaalla. Väljä liike on siis todella pientä, enkä usko että ketju hyppää rattaiden yli, mutta voiko tuo johtua siitä että ketju on karvan verran liian lyhyt?

Samalla voisin kysyä mikä avuksi kirkuviin jarrupaloihin, meni talven aikana huonoksi eikä jarrutehoakaan ole nimeksikään.
Ostanko suosiolla uudet palat vai onko nuo pelastettavissa? Asetonilla putsailin palat mutta tuloksetta.

----------


## oem

Uusi ketju vanhoilla rattailla saattaa vaatia vähän "tekeytymistä".
Yksi konsti kirkuviin jarruihin on jarrulevyjen puhdistaminen.

----------


## Pexxi

Olisko takapakka jo sen verran kulunut, yhden lenkkiparin puuttuminen ei pitäisi tolla tapaa vaikuttaa. Jarrupaloja voit yrittää sillä tavalla että laahaat jarruja vaikka tasaisella tai loivaan alamäkeen vähitellen lisäten jarrutusta, vaikka sata metriä tai jotain. Itsellä ainakin toiminut välillä.

----------


## sampo12

> Vaihdoin eka kertaa ketjun silverbackin scoop delight läskiin, ja totta kai lyhensin ketjua väärästä kohtaa ja siitä tuli yhden "lenkin" verran lyhempi kuin vanhasta.
> 
> Vaihteet toimii kuitenkin ok, mutta toisinaan kovasti runtatessa jokin antaa periksi ja polkimet pyörähtää hieman tyhjää. 
> Tuntuu ainakin että tapahtuu useammin kun edessä ketju on pienemällä rattaalla. Väljä liike on siis todella pientä, enkä usko että ketju hyppää rattaiden yli, mutta voiko tuo johtua siitä että ketju on karvan verran liian lyhyt?
> 
> Samalla voisin kysyä mikä avuksi kirkuviin jarrupaloihin, meni talven aikana huonoksi eikä jarrutehoakaan ole nimeksikään.
> Ostanko suosiolla uudet palat vai onko nuo pelastettavissa? Asetonilla putsailin palat mutta tuloksetta.



Omat palat oli ihan lasittuneet, hioin paljon ja putsasin niin lopulta autto. Eka varovainen hionta ei vielä riittänyt. Hioin ihan vähän myös levyä, en tiedä onko tämä suositeltavaa ja syökö palat heti mutta ainakin jarru toimii hyvin

Lähetetty minun VOG-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Hulius

> Olisko takapakka jo sen verran kulunut, yhden lenkkiparin puuttuminen ei pitäisi tolla tapaa vaikuttaa. Jarrupaloja voit yrittää sillä tavalla että laahaat jarruja vaikka tasaisella tai loivaan alamäkeen vähitellen lisäten jarrutusta, vaikka sata metriä tai jotain. Itsellä ainakin toiminut välillä.



Voiko tosiaan olla että takapakka olisi niin kulunut, pyörällä ajettu vain n. 2000km. Tänään se teki jo "hyppimistä" maantiesjossakin,  ihan normaali polkemisella.

Tuli mieleen että onkohan uusi ketju ylipäätään oikeanlainen, tämä ketju siis kyseessä: https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...d-chain-798782

Taidan kohta lyödä vanhan ketjun takaisin, ja ajaa sillä niin kauan että alkaa hyppimään sekin, saapahan sitten hyvän syyn päivittää voimansiirto 1x10

----------


## Moska

> Voiko tosiaan olla että takapakka olisi niin kulunut, pyörällä ajettu vain n. 2000km. Tänään se teki jo "hyppimistä" maantiesjossakin,  ihan normaali polkemisella.
> 
> Tuli mieleen että onkohan uusi ketju ylipäätään oikeanlainen, tämä ketju siis kyseessä: https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...d-chain-798782
> 
> Taidan kohta lyödä vanhan ketjun takaisin, ja ajaa sillä niin kauan että alkaa hyppimään sekin, saapahan sitten hyvän syyn päivittää voimansiirto 1x10



Jos alkuperäisellä ketjulla olet läskillä ajanut 2000km niin ketjun laadusta riippuen se on pilannut jo ainakin takapakan. Hyppiikö semmoisella vaihteella mitä et ole paljon käyttänyt?
Oman cyclon vakioketju oli talvikäytössä vaihtokypsä alle 1000 km. Kannattaa hommata ketjutulkki.

----------


## Pexxi

Kierrätys ketjuissa itsellä käytössä eli jotain 500 ja vaihto. Kolmet ketjut yleensä. Joku kolme kierrosta menee. Kyllähän nytkin voit tosiaan ajaa niin pitkään kuin toimii ja sitten vaihtaa kaiken eli eturataskin vaihtoon. Kyllähän noin on ajettu vaikka kuinka ja paljon, vaihtaminen vähän heikentyy mitä enemmän kuluu mutta periaatteessa kyllä toimii. Mulla taitaa täpärissä olla kaikki ketjut jo yli rajan mutta hyvin toimii.

----------


## Hulius

"Hyppii" milloin missäkin vaihteella, välillä ei ollenkaan. Poljintuntumalla en vaan millään usko että se hyppii yli, mutta jokin siellä antaa periksi, eikä sinne näkemäänkää pääse ajon aikana. Pakan kuntoa ei varmaan silmämääräisesti voi oikein tarkistella?
Harmi kun en tiennyt että ketju pitää vaihtaa noinkin tiuhaan, toki olen kyllä säntillisesti pitänyt voimansiirron osat puhtaana

----------


## Aakoo

Turha asiaa on arvailla, mittaa sen ketjun kuluma niin tiedät missä kunnossa se oli.

----------


## Moska

> "Hyppii" milloin missäkin vaihteella, välillä ei ollenkaan. Poljintuntumalla en vaan millään usko että se hyppii yli, mutta jokin siellä antaa periksi, eikä sinne näkemäänkää pääse ajon aikana. Pakan kuntoa ei varmaan silmämääräisesti voi oikein tarkistella?
> Harmi kun en tiennyt että ketju pitää vaihtaa noinkin tiuhaan, toki olen kyllä säntillisesti pitänyt voimansiirron osat puhtaana



Voisi olla myös vaparissa ongelma, jos se on kynsi mallinen niin voi olla esim osa kynsistä rikki.

----------


## Jouko

Hiilikuituhaarukassa gorillateipin liimajäämiä (stnan tiukassa). Millä uskaltaa yrittää poistaa?

----------


## Sambolo

Ite poistanu liimajälkiä kaikkilta pinnoilta valet pron citrus tar and glue removerilla. Tosin en kuidusta, mutta onkai siinä kuidussakin maali ja lakka päällä?

----------


## Jouko

> Ite onkai siinä kuidussakin maali ja lakka päällä?



Niinpä. Kiitos.

----------


## k2x80w

Mistäs tällä hetkellä löytyy edullisin XT jarrusetti (kahvat,letkkut, satulat)?
https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...a-resin-453782
?

----------


## A.M.®

https://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info...ducts_id=18219

----------


## HMK

Kysymys XT hydraulisista levyjarruista: Minulla on uudessa pyörässä tuollaiset, ja niissä on kahvoissa aluksi aika pitkä tyhjä liike, ja jarrutus tapahtuu vasta kahvan liikkeen lopuksi aivan lyhyellä matkalla. Onko tuollainen vapaa liike kahvoissa normaalia toimintaa? Ei se sinänsä käyttööä haittaa, kun jarrut toimii hyvin kuitenkin, mutta ovat minulle ensimmäiset nestejarrut, niin mietin vaan, kuuluko sen olla noin vai onko esim. ilmaa tai joku muu säätöjuttu.

----------


## Kanuuna

> Kysymys XT hydraulisista levyjarruista: Minulla on uudessa pyörässä tuollaiset, ja niissä on kahvoissa aluksi aika pitkä tyhjä liike, ja jarrutus tapahtuu vasta kahvan liikkeen lopuksi aivan lyhyellä matkalla. Onko tuollainen vapaa liike kahvoissa normaalia toimintaa? Ei se sinänsä käyttööä haittaa, kun jarrut toimii hyvin kuitenkin, mutta ovat minulle ensimmäiset nestejarrut, niin mietin vaan, kuuluko sen olla noin vai onko esim. ilmaa tai joku muu säätöjuttu.



Sanoisin, että ilmausta vailla. Ilmaa joko kahvassa tai satulassa. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## oppes

> Sanoisin, että ilmausta vailla. Ilmaa joko kahvassa tai satulassa. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Jos jarrutuntuma on "jämäkkä" eikä kumipallomainen (tyypillinen ilmausta vaativalle) niin kyse voi olla kuluneista paloista tai jarrukahvan säätöruuvista (siellä pohjalla).

Eli ilma jarruissa ilmaisee itsensä sillä, että jarrukahva "joustaa, pohjaa tankoon, jarruteho on huono"...

----------


## HMK

Kyllä niissä tuntuma on mielestäni hyvä muuten ja jarruttaa hyvinkin tehokkaasti. Kuluneisuudesta ei voi olla kyse 600km kuivassa kelissä ajetussa uudessa pyörässä, kun on olleet alusta asti samanlaiset. Noin kaksi kolmasosaa kahvan liikkestä on tyhjää, ja sen jälkeen jarruttaa. Minulla vaan ei ole nestejarruista mitään vertailukohtaa, niin siksi kyselen.

----------


## Kanuuna

> Jos jarrutuntuma on "jämäkkä" eikä kumipallomainen (tyypillinen ilmausta vaativalle) niin kyse voi olla kuluneista paloista tai jarrukahvan säätöruuvista (siellä pohjalla).
> 
> Eli ilma jarruissa ilmaisee itsensä sillä, että jarrukahva "joustaa, pohjaa tankoon, jarruteho on huono"...



Totta. Ja ylempään vielä lisäykseksi; kuluneiden jarrupalojen seurauksena männät voivat jäädä liian ulos ja jarru ei ota heti painaessa kiinni. Tämä korjautuu painamalla jarrua ilman kiekkoa, jolloin palat siirtyvät lähemmäksi toisiaan. Täytyy kuitenkin varoa, että männät eivät pullahda pihalle. Ja ei parane laittaa paloja liian lähelle levyjä, koska kiekko joustaa aina inasen mutkassa ja sillon jarru hinkkaa.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## J4nn3R

Tuleeko raadille mieleen kohtuuhintasia vannejarrukiekkoja 1800g hujakoille, jotka söisi 40mm nurkilla olevia kumeja? Halvat maantiekiekothan menee helposti tuon alle, mutta mahtaako toimia 15-17mm sisämitta läskimpien kumien kanssa?

----------


## Ohiampuja

Kuinka paljon center lock jarrulevyissä on väljää? Tavallinen 6-pulttilevy adapterilla asennettuna heiluu monta astetta ennen kuin sen kiristää...

----------


## Kanuuna

> ...mahtaako toimia 15-17mm sisämitta läskimpien (40mm) kumien kanssa?



Mahtaa. Riippuu toki millaista ajoa on tarjolla. On sitä joskus huvikseen kolmituumaistakin nasautettu 19mm vanteelle. Ei tosin yllätyksellisesti jäänyt pysyäkseen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## J4nn3R

Ihan kommuuttia(välillä traileri perässä) ja pk-lenkkiä kaikenlaisilla tiepinnoilla, metsiin on toinen pyörä. Gravel King sliksejä 38-700 koossa himottelin, niin oletus siis on että huoletta vois käyttää ihan maantiekiekkojen kanssa tollasia kumeja?

----------


## Kanuuna

Itse ajaisin huoletta, mutta kohta joku tulee sanomaan, ettei missään tapauksessa. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Malamuutti

> Ihan kommuuttia(välillä traileri perässä) ja pk-lenkkiä kaikenlaisilla tiepinnoilla, metsiin on toinen pyörä. Gravel King sliksejä 38-700 koossa himottelin, niin oletus siis on että huoletta vois käyttää ihan maantiekiekkojen kanssa tollasia kumeja?



Olen käyttänyt 40 mm rengas/15c vanne -yhdistelmää ja tässä vielä hengissä kirjoittelen.

----------


## J4nn3R

Enköhän mäkin siihen lähde sitten. Tuo valikoima ja hinta/paino-suhde on melkoisesti parempi tuolla maantiepuolella, kun touring tms. osastolla.

----------


## arctic biker

> Ihan kommuuttia(välillä traileri perässä) ja pk-lenkkiä kaikenlaisilla tiepinnoilla, metsiin on toinen pyörä. Gravel King sliksejä 38-700 koossa himottelin, niin oletus siis on että huoletta vois käyttää ihan maantiekiekkojen kanssa tollasia kumeja?



Aja huoletta.

----------


## caddis

Aloin päivittämään täpäriin jarruja, ongelmana on ettei uudelle jarrusatulalle Magura MT7 näytä olevan tilaa leveyssuunnassa tilaa takana. Jarrua ei saa keskitettyä, vaan se jää kantamaan. Mikä olisi järkevä ratkaisu? En haluaisi tehotonta Shimano MT201 ainakaan takaisin...

https://photos.app.goo.gl/JJBB94Q7qfBDJYnf6

----------


## Huoleton

Saattaisko mahtua 160mm levyn kanssa? Vähän näyttäis että tila levenee alaspäin.

----------


## Moska

Saisikohan levyyn tehtyä offsettia ja alkaisikohan se sujumaan jarruttaessa jos sitä siihen tekisi?

----------


## caddis

> Aloin päivittämään täpäriin jarruja, ongelmana on ettei uudelle jarrusatulalle Magura MT7 näytä olevan tilaa leveyssuunnassa tilaa takana. Jarrua ei saa keskitettyä, vaan se jää kantamaan. Mikä olisi järkevä ratkaisu? En haluaisi tehotonta Shimano MT201 ainakaan takaisin...
> 
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/JJBB94Q7qfBDJYnf6



Onko missään jarrusatuloiden ulkomittoja? Tuohon ilmeisesti mahtuu Srammin Guide ja Code sekä Shimanon XTM8020. Mitenkä iso olisi Magura MT8, voisi käyttää vissiin letkua ja kahvaa tuosta MT7:stä?


Pitää kokeilla pienemmällä levyllä. Offset, mitä ja miten??

----------


## Lukija5

Käykö Dura-acen jarrupalat Soran jarruihin?

Esim. noi

https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...gra-105-443378

----------


## Moska

> Offset, mitä ja miten??



Elikkä samallailla kuin on monesti kammenrattaissa. Keskikohta ja jarrukehä eri linjassa, tuossa olisi kuitenkin aika pienestä kiinni.

----------


## J4nn3R

Kasailen tuommosta 80-luvun retki-/harjoituskilpapyörää ja eilen pääsi ensimmäiselle koeajolle. Pyörä on tehty kaikesta mitä nurkista löytyy, niin jarrupaloiksi tuli jotkut markettitason v-jarrupalat, varsinaiset jarrut on alkuperäiset Gipiemme Sprint- rotuiset länget(putsattu ja rasvattu), kahvat on ensimmäisen sukupolven Sorat, nekin siis 20 vuoden takaa. Vaijerit on uusittu, jarrupinnat hiottu kevyesti ja putsattu jarruspraylla, säädötkin näyttää ja tuntuu asialliselta, MUTTA: jarrut ei juuri hidasta pyörää 😂 Noista tuon tyyppisistä vehkeistä ei ole juuri kokemusta, niin onko nuo vain noin heikkoja? Onko joku säätö mistä erityisen kranttuja? Voisiko laadukkaammat jarrupalat tehdä massiivisen eron? Hassulta tuntuu, jos tuo on ominaisuus eikä vika 🤔

----------


## TERU

Taitaapi olla teräsvanteet, niihin ei pure oikein mitkään jarrupalat. Oikeasta pyörähuollosta teräsvanteille sopivimmat palat voipi hitusen auttaa ja sitte on vaan tyydyttävä höyhenjarrutukseen ja ennakoitava.🙂

----------


## J4nn3R

Alukehät on molemmissa päissä, edessä orkkis Weinmann ja taakse on uusittu sillon 20 vuotta sitten Mavic CXP30. Täytyy ottaa lisää kilometreja alle, jos palat alkais toimimaan ja koittaa muita paloja, jos ei tunnu auttavan. Säätöjä tietty vois koittaa hakea lisää, mut voi olla että on eniten tottumiskysymys, kun monta vuotta ajellu vaan hydraulilevareilla välissä.

----------


## lai

> Alukehät on molemmissa päissä, edessä orkkis Weinmann ja taakse on uusittu sillon 20 vuotta sitten Mavic CXP30. Täytyy ottaa lisää kilometreja alle, jos palat alkais toimimaan ja koittaa muita paloja, jos ei tunnu auttavan. Säätöjä tietty vois koittaa hakea lisää, mut voi olla että on eniten tottumiskysymys, kun monta vuotta ajellu vaan hydraulilevareilla välissä.



Jos nuo länget on tälläiset single pivot jarrut: https://www.vintagevelo.co.uk/shop/v...sprint-brakes/
Niin niistä ei kummoisia jarrutehoja kannata odotella, tuon aikakauden jarrut on vaan hidastimet ja vaatii oikeasti melkoista puristamista että saa aikaiseksi lukkojarrutuksen.

----------


## xubu

> Alukehät on molemmissa päissä, edessä orkkis Weinmann ja taakse on uusittu sillon 20 vuotta sitten Mavic CXP30. Täytyy ottaa lisää kilometreja alle, jos palat alkais toimimaan ja koittaa muita paloja, jos ei tunnu auttavan. Säätöjä tietty vois koittaa hakea lisää, *mut voi olla että on eniten tottumiskysymys, kun monta vuotta ajellu vaan hydraulilevareilla välissä.*



Epäilen tuosta olevan kysymys. Ajelin itse pitkästä aikaa vanhalla pyörällä, missä ei ole levyjarruja. Pyörä tuntui pysähtyvän ihan hyvin aikaisemmin, kun ei ollut ajanut levyjarruiila. Nyt ei tuntunut olevan jarruja ollenkaan kun oli levyjarruihin tottunut. On niillä eroa kuin yöllä ja päivällä.

Voihan se tietysti parantua toisilla paloilla ja säädöilläkin.

----------


## SSGT-92

Jos korvasit jarrupalat tosiaan V-jarrupaloilla,silloin onkin odotettavissa huonompi hidastuvuus johtuen ko. palojen suuremmasta pinta-alasta.
 Tuollaiset ;https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...s/rp-prod47493 lyhkäisemmät palat vois antaa paremman pidon.
Nuo linkitetyt vaan esimerkki.

----------


## Fearless

Nyt kaipailisin kipeästi apua. Ensi viikolla pyöräprojektin kasaus, mutta yksi Avid BB7 Road pultin stemmauspala (vai mikälie, se kovera/kupera säätölaatta) puuttuu. En ymmärrä mihin se olisi hävinnyt, tai sitten sitä ei ollut alunperinkään. Tarvitsisin kuitenkin uuden. Mistä näitä saa?

----------


## J4nn3R

> Jos korvasit jarrupalat tosiaan V-jarrupaloilla,silloin onkin odotettavissa huonompi hidastuvuus johtuen ko. palojen suuremmasta pinta-alasta.



Jaa jaa, mä kun aattelin, että ne suuremman kitkapinnan ansiosta ois tehokkaammat. Tietty se palan aiheuttama paine siinä jarrupinnalla on sillon samalla voimalla pienempi,  niinhän se menee. Pitääpä koittaa lyhyemmillä paloilla, että miltä tuntuu, asiallinen vinkki.

----------


## arctic biker

> Nyt kaipailisin kipeästi apua. Ensi viikolla pyöräprojektin kasaus, mutta yksi Avid BB7 Road pultin stemmauspala (vai mikälie, se kovera/kupera säätölaatta) puuttuu. En ymmärrä mihin se olisi hävinnyt, tai sitten sitä ei ollut alunperinkään. Tarvitsisin kuitenkin uuden. Mistä näitä saa?



Lähimmästä pyöräkaupasta tuonnäköiset, https://www.bike24.com/1.php?content...30;mid=0;pgc=0
 Siitä säätöprikat ja jollei jarrupaloille ole tarvista niin huolisko myyjä?

----------


## SSGT-92

> Nyt kaipailisin kipeästi apua. Ensi viikolla pyöräprojektin kasaus, mutta yksi Avid BB7 Road pultin stemmauspala (vai mikälie, se kovera/kupera säätölaatta) puuttuu. En ymmärrä mihin se olisi hävinnyt, tai sitten sitä ei ollut alunperinkään. Tarvitsisin kuitenkin uuden. Mistä näitä saa?



Sitä, mistä juuri noita saa, en tiedä. Mutta eikös noi v-jarrupalojen; https://www.prisma.fi/fi/prisma/jupi...tterilla-60-mm , https://www.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/3816...-V-60mmmutteri vastaavat kävisi, saatavuus helpompi ja hintakin kohillaan.Jos noissa vaan koko passaa, varmaan noita fillarihuolloissakin miljoonalaatikoista löytynee.
 Tarpeettomat osat voi lahjoittaa jonnekin.

----------


## J4nn3R

> Pitääpä koittaa lyhyemmillä paloilla, että miltä tuntuu, asiallinen vinkki.



Hioin kymmeniä vuosia vanhoista orggispaloista tuoreen pinnan esiin ja kasasin uudestaan niillä. Huomattavasti paremmat tuli, ei toki vieläkään mitenkään erityisen hyvät, mutta kovalla työllä saa takapyörän lukkoon. Opimme siis, ettei saa laittaa maantiejarruihin v-jarrujen paloja. Jos tolla innostuu ajamaan enemmän, niin tarvii kyllä hommata modernimmat hidastimet.

----------


## Fearless

Kiitos näistä. Löysinkin miljoonalaatikosta jo omani.  :Hymy:

----------


## Lukija5

> Käykö Dura-acen jarrupalat Soran jarruihin?
> 
> Esim. noi
> 
> https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...gra-105-443378



Käykö Soran jarrusysteemiin Dura-ace/Ultegran palat? Pistäisin koko ruuvattavan systeemin sinne tohon tyyliin:

https://www.suomenurheilupyora.fi/sh...tie-jarrupalat

Mietin että mikseikö kelpaa, samalta ruuvilta nuo näyttää?

----------


## arctic biker

> Käykö Soran jarrusysteemiin Dura-ace/Ultegran palat? Pistäisin koko ruuvattavan systeemin sinne tohon tyyliin:
> 
> https://www.suomenurheilupyora.fi/sh...tie-jarrupalat
> 
> Mietin että mikseikö kelpaa, samalta ruuvilta nuo näyttää?



Siitä vaan.

----------


## sampo12

Suoritin ekan ketjunvaihdon maantiepyörään, 2*11 täydellinen 105 sarja kmc ketjulla. Siinä telineessä kun samalla hienosäädin vaihteet alkoi ihmetyttämään voimansiirron kitka. Ei hankaa etuvaihtajaan, mutta kammet pyörii taaksepäin pyöräyttämällä alle kierroksen, maasturiin kun vertasin niin siinä pyörii ilosesti samalla voimalla 3 kierrosta. Voiko olla normaalia, kun ihan käsin pyörittäen tuntee selvän eron? Vähän poljin niin siinä ei tietty tunne eroa

Lähetetty minun VOG-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Aakoo

> Suoritin ekan ketjunvaihdon maantiepyörään, 2*11 täydellinen 105 sarja kmc ketjulla. Siinä telineessä kun samalla hienosäädin vaihteet alkoi ihmetyttämään voimansiirron kitka. Ei hankaa etuvaihtajaan, mutta kammet pyörii taaksepäin pyöräyttämällä alle kierroksen, maasturiin kun vertasin niin siinä pyörii ilosesti samalla voimalla 3 kierrosta. Voiko olla normaalia, kun ihan käsin pyörittäen tuntee selvän eron? Vähän poljin niin siinä ei tietty tunne eroa



Käytä kammet irti, jos sattuu olemaan se muovinen kiristysruuvi käännetty liian tiukalle ja painaa laakereihin?

----------


## eakin

Avasin lapsen vanhasta 16" pyörästä takanavan (jokin vanha bmx) ja toisen puolen laakerit on ihan sökönä. Onko nuo miten standardia tavaraa, löytyykö yleensä laakerikaupan hyllystä vai mistä kannattaa hankkia?

----------


## Moska

> Suoritin ekan ketjunvaihdon maantiepyörään, 2*11 täydellinen 105 sarja kmc ketjulla. Siinä telineessä kun samalla hienosäädin vaihteet alkoi ihmetyttämään voimansiirron kitka. Ei hankaa etuvaihtajaan, mutta kammet pyörii taaksepäin pyöräyttämällä alle kierroksen, maasturiin kun vertasin niin siinä pyörii ilosesti samalla voimalla 3 kierrosta. Voiko olla normaalia, kun ihan käsin pyörittäen tuntee selvän eron? Vähän poljin niin siinä ei tietty tunne eroa
> 
> Lähetetty minun VOG-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Voi olla vaparikin mikä vastustaa, mutta rakenteesta riippuen se ei mahdollisesti vastusta poljettaessa. Toki keskiölaakerin herkkyys kannattaa katsoa, ettei pilaa laakeria.

----------


## J4nn3R

> Avasin lapsen vanhasta 16" pyörästä takanavan (jokin vanha bmx) ja toisen puolen laakerit on ihan sökönä. Onko nuo miten standardia tavaraa, löytyykö yleensä laakerikaupan hyllystä vai mistä kannattaa hankkia?



Ottaa osat malliksi, niin paikalliselta pyöräkorjaamolta saanee. Näin ainakin meillä päin.

----------


## xubu

> Ottaa osat malliksi, niin paikalliselta pyöräkorjaamolta saanee. *Näin ainakin meillä päin.*



Missä päin oot?

----------


## J4nn3R

Kanta-Hämeessä, mutta toiminee varmaan useimmissa palvelualttiissa puljuissa, joissa on asiallinen fillarihuolto.

----------


## Malamuutti

> Suoritin ekan ketjunvaihdon maantiepyörään, 2*11 täydellinen 105 sarja kmc ketjulla. Siinä telineessä kun samalla hienosäädin vaihteet alkoi ihmetyttämään voimansiirron kitka. Ei hankaa etuvaihtajaan, mutta kammet pyörii taaksepäin pyöräyttämällä alle kierroksen, maasturiin kun vertasin niin siinä pyörii ilosesti samalla voimalla 3 kierrosta. Voiko olla normaalia, kun ihan käsin pyörittäen tuntee selvän eron? Vähän poljin niin siinä ei tietty tunne eroa
> 
> Lähetetty minun VOG-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Olisiko ketjut mennyt vaihtajan häkin keskiosassa olevan lirpakkeen väärältä puolelta?

----------


## oppes

> Olisiko ketjut mennyt vaihtajan häkin keskiosassa olevan lirpakkeen väärältä puolelta?



Ajele nyt ensin sata, pari sataa kilometriä. Uusi ketju on tiukempi kuin vanha.

----------


## Mikkomoe

Etuvaihtaja, vaihdetta vaihtamalla ketju menee pienimpään ja keskirattaaseen ja pysyvät siinä, menee kolmosrattaaseen eli suurimpaan ihan hyvin mutta ei pysy siellä, palaa aina takaisin keskirattaaseen. Jos haluaa pysyä kolmosrattaassa niin vaihtajasta täytyy pitää kiinni ettei palaa kakkospykälään.. kyseessä vika joka vaatii osien vaihtoa vaiko pelkästään säädöt on pielessä?

----------


## TERU

Avaa etuvaihtajan ylärajoitinruuvia ihan vähän (H).

----------


## Moska

Vai onko vaijeri kuitenkin hitusen löysällä?

----------


## TERU

Ei pitäisi olla kun pienimmältä keskimmäiselle nousee.

Hyvä aloituskohta kun alarajoittimen säätää pienimmällä vaihteella siten ettei ketju juuri hankaa vaihtajan sisempään häkkiin. 
Häkin suuntaus ja korkeus säätöihin ensin.

----------


## Mikkomoe

> Avaa etuvaihtajan ylärajoitinruuvia ihan vähän (H).



Joo kiitos kokeillaan sit.. tää on kaverini 15 vuotta vanha pyörä.. katotaan mitä vaikuttaa.

----------


## Moska

Kyllähän keskelle nousee löysälläkin. 
Vivulla vetämällä vaihtaja liikkuu hiukan pitemmälle, kuin mihin se asettuu ilman vetoa ja se voi tiputtaa ketjun jos vaijeri on hiukan löysällä. Jos rajoitin on tiellä niin vaihtaja ei välttämättä nosta ollenkaan isoimmalle ja se voi tuntua vivussakin niin ettei se tahdo liikkua isoimmalle pykälälle

----------


## TERU

On tuokin mahdollista, jos vaijerin kireys pienimmällä eturattaalla on liian löysä. Vaijerin kireyden tarkistus sopivasti löysät pois kireydelle pienimmälle eturattaalle naksuttelun jälkeen.
Pitäis tulla ihan vaan säädöillä kuntoon, ellei niin sitte jotain rikki.

----------


## Gary oin'

Droppitangoista: onko ajotuntumassa eroa painava 6061 vs kevyt 7075?

Vagabondissa on nyt Ritchey Comp Road Curve (6061 320g 44cm) ja meno dropeilta on hieman liian kovaa, enkä ole oikein saanut kahvoille koskaan oikeaa asentoa. Sigmalla on Cyrano R3 -tangot (7075 245g 42cm) tarjouksessa, paraneeko nämä seikat?

----------


## Aakoo

> Droppitangoista: onko ajotuntumassa eroa painava 6061 vs kevyt 7075?
> 
> Vagabondissa on nyt Ritchey Comp Road Curve (6061 320g 44cm) ja meno dropeilta on hieman liian kovaa, enkä ole oikein saanut kahvoille koskaan oikeaa asentoa. Sigmalla on Cyrano R3 -tangot (7075 245g 42cm) tarjouksessa, paraneeko nämä seikat?



Itse kysymykseen en osaa vastata, mutta ajotuntuman suhteen en ole alutangoissa eroja huomannut. Varmaankin helpoiten alutankoon saa pehmeää tuntumaa paksummalla tankonauhalla tai nauhan alle laitettavilla geelipehmusteilla. Miten kahvoja ei saa oikeaan asentoon?

----------


## Gary oin'

> Itse kysymykseen en osaa vastata, mutta ajotuntuman suhteen en ole alutangoissa eroja huomannut. Varmaankin helpoiten alutankoon saa pehmeää tuntumaa paksummalla tankonauhalla tai nauhan alle laitettavilla geelipehmusteilla. Miten kahvoja ei saa oikeaan asentoon?



Olen lähinnä tottunut maantiepyörässä Campan kahvoihin kompaktilla droppitangolla ja Vagabondiin hankkimani TRP:n kahvat ovat jo lähtökohtaisesti niin erilaiset että ei vaan tunnu mitenkään istuvan mukavasti. Fizikin tangon hieman jyrkempi mutka kahvojen kohdalla voi tehdä asemoinnille hyvää, mutta tämänpä näkee vasta kun asentaa.

Päräytin tilaten pehmustetun tankonauhan kera, toivotaan että tästä tulee enemmänkin iloa kuin pelkkä keventely. 52€ on ainakin hyvä hinta Fizik Cyrano R3:lle (vink)

----------


## Serpico

Nyt tarvitaan apua. Eli mun Helkama S2:ssa on sellainen ongelma, että takarattaat heiluvat/liikkuvat sivusuunnassa. Mistähän mahtaa johtua ja tuleeko korjaaminen maksamaan maltaita? Ihmettelin kun ajossa rupesi kuulumaan ihmellistä meteliä ja rupesin taluttamaan pyörää ja samalla huomasin tuon takarattaiden sivuttaisliikkeen.

----------


## Kanuuna

> Nyt tarvitaan apua. Eli mun Helkama S2:ssa on sellainen ongelma, että takarattaat heiluvat/liikkuvat sivusuunnassa. Mistähän mahtaa johtua ja tuleeko korjaaminen maksamaan maltaita? Ihmettelin kun ajossa rupesi kuulumaan ihmellistä meteliä ja rupesin taluttamaan pyörää ja samalla huomasin tuon takarattaiden sivuttaisliikkeen.



Pakka löysällä, jos vain rattaat liikkuvat sivuttaissuunnassa. Jos taas koko napa liikkuu, on sen kiristys löysällä tai laakerit finaalissa. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Moska

Tai jos vapari ja pakka liikkuu, niin vaparin laakeroinnissa ongelma. 
Riippuu niin paljon takanavan rakenteesta että mitä se tekee.

----------


## Matti Heikkinen

voihan olla että vapaaratasta ei ole kunnolla kiristetty napaan ja on löystynyt kokeile renkaasta onko laakerissa klappia,jos on avaa napa ja kiristä kuusiokoloavaimella voi olla 10 mm tai jotain muuta

----------


## Jouko

Vaihdoin kesäkumit, pesin fillarin ja nyt vapaaratas rahisee. Mitä tapahtui? Fillari on suht uusi (2000 km) cannondale caad12.

----------


## Jouko

Vastaan itse. Ei ilmeisesti mitään, koska ääni hävisi. Tilalle tuli kyllä jotain muita kilkatuksia, joiden lähdettä selvittelen.

----------


## jii.haanpaa

Campagnolon Zondasta paukahti pinna poikki. Mistähän tuollaisia kannattaisi lähteä kyselemään? Suoravetoiset aeropinnat kyseessä. Vähän kiiruskin olisi kun pitäisi Pirkkakin kiertää  :Hymy:

----------


## SSGT-92

Velosportista ;https://velosport.fi/yhteystiedot/ ite aloittaisin kyselyn. Toki muitakin on . . . 
Tuollainen setti kotona ei oo haitaksi ;https://www.bike-components.de/en/Ca...Models-p29880/ Tämä vain esimerkiksi/malliksi kun et kertonut minkä vuotiset kiekkosi ovat ja etu-/ takakiekko kyseessä.

----------


## Gary oin'

Campan 10s Centaur-takakahva skippailee suuremmalle vaihteelle vaihtaessa, pääosin isommilla rattailla vielä toimii mutta mm. neljänneltä tipahtaa usein kertaliipaisulla pienimmälle rattaalle. Ilman ketjuja käsin vaijeria vetämällä tuntui toimivan hyvin, mutta ongelmat alkaa kun on ketju ja vaihtaja kuormana. Kahva oli kerännyt vähän möhnää poteroon jarruvivun taakse, näiden putsaus tuntui auttavan hieman, mutta ajaessa pomppii taas.

Onko tämmöinen tyyppivika ja mitä kannattaa tarkistaa ennen kuin pistää vaijerit poikki ja avaa koko kahvan? Kynnys tähän on melko iso, kun juuri tuli vaijerit ja tankonauhat vaihdettua. Kuoret olleet pari vuotta, siistin vain eläneet päät vaihdon yhteydessä.

edit: ja heti löytyi vanha ketju liipaten lähelle. Tilaan siis uudet vaijerit, tutkin varaosajemman g-jouset ja odottelen sadepäiviä

----------


## sampo12

> Ajele nyt ensin sata, pari sataa kilometriä. Uusi ketju on tiukempi kuin vanha.



Noniin vihdoin pyörän kimpussa ja tajusin ettei mulla ole kammen irrotukseen vaadittavaa työkalua. Ketjun otin irti ja pyörähtää kammet semmosen 3 kierrosta ku reippaasti pyöräyttää, uskaltaisko tolla ajaa ja kattoa just niinku tossa neuvottu? Muuten en edes ihmettelis, mutta maasturi on paljon herkempi

Lähetetty minun VOG-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## oppes

> Noniin vihdoin pyörän kimpussa ja tajusin ettei mulla ole kammen irrotukseen vaadittavaa työkalua. Ketjun otin irti ja pyörähtää kammet semmosen 3 kierrosta ku reippaasti pyöräyttää, uskaltaisko tolla ajaa ja kattoa just niinku tossa neuvottu? Muuten en edes ihmettelis, mutta maasturi on paljon herkempi
> 
> Lähetetty minun VOG-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Nyt ei pysy perässä... Viimeksi vaihdoit ketjut(?) ja "kitka"  lisääntyi? Nyt olet purkamassa kampia? Miten nää asiat liittyy yhteen vai minkä kommentin / keskustelun  / infon missasin?

----------


## sampo12

Tuolla aikaisemmin kehotettiin irrottamaan kammet

Lähetetty minun VOG-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## oppes

> Tuolla aikaisemmin kehotettiin irrottamaan kammet
> 
> Lähetetty minun VOG-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Miten tuo liittyy ketjun vaihtamisen jälkeiseen "kitkan / vastuksen" lisääntymiseen? Aloita nyt tarkastamalla ketjulinja. Ettei ketju mene väärältä puolelta häkin "rajoittajaa" tai mikä tuo onkaan... Eihän ketjujen vaihdolla ole mitään tekemistä kampien kanssa???

----------


## Moska

> Miten tuo liittyy ketjun vaihtamisen jälkeiseen "kitkan / vastuksen" lisääntymiseen? Aloita nyt tarkastamalla ketjulinja. Ettei ketju mene väärältä puolelta häkin "rajoittajaa" tai mikä tuo onkaan... Eihän ketjujen vaihdolla ole mitään tekemistä kampien kanssa???



Tässä on ilmeisesti huomattu ketjun vaihdon yhteydessä ylimääräistä kitkaa jossakin, kun on kampia pyöritetty taaksepäin. Tiedossa ei ole, että onko kitka ollut jo aikaisemminkin olemassa, mutta sekin on mahdollista.

----------


## sampo12

> Tässä on ilmeisesti huomattu ketjun vaihdon yhteydessä ylimääräistä kitkaa jossakin, kun on kampia pyöritetty taaksepäin. Tiedossa ei ole, että onko kitka ollut jo aikaisemminkin olemassa, mutta sekin on mahdollista.



Näin juuri. Uutta pyörää en ollut aiemmin säätänyt, niin ei ollut vertailukohtaa

Lähetetty minun VOG-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Reiska79

Mulla viime kesäksi ostettussa Cannondalen Synapse Carbonissa isommalla eturattaalla ajellessa hinkkaillut vaihtajan "rajoitin" ketjua alusta asti, siksi pääosin pienemmällä pärjännytkin. Alla muutama kuva, joissa osassa takaa käytössä isoin ja osassa pienin ratas, nokkelimmat varmaan päättelevät kummin päin. Mielestäni tuo säätö pitäisi olla noin kohdillaan, kun takana isoin vaihde, eli jää se ~2mm tilaa, mutta tuolloin kuudella pienimmällä vaihteella hankaa sitten tuo rajoitin ketjuun. Osaako joku auttaa miten tämä ongelma paranisi? Onko kyse säädöistä, vai onko tuo rajoitin vain liian kapea, ehkä vääntynyt tms? Tuollaisena tuo verkosta tilattaessa tuli, ei ole itsellä ainakaan taaturmaa tähän tullut. Alla linkit muutamaan kuvaan, kun en näitä pixabaystä tähän onnistunut linkkaamaan:

https://pixabay.com/fi/photos/shiman...htaja-4261759/

https://pixabay.com/fi/photos/shiman...htaja-4261760/

https://pixabay.com/fi/photos/shiman...htaja-4261761/

https://pixabay.com/fi/photos/shiman...htaja-4261762/

https://pixabay.com/fi/photos/shiman...htaja-4261763/

----------


## SSGT-92

Pitäis olla tunnukset tuonne pixabayhin et näkyis kuvat.
Mikäs shimpan sarja kyseessä ? Miksi et käytä etuvaihtajan trimmisäätöä ? ,sehän on juurikin noita tilanteita ajatellen hyvä.
Mekaanisissa vivuissa oli/on kaksi napsua suuntaansa,eka on trimmi ja se seuraava napsu sitten siirtää sen ketjun sinne halutulle rattaalle.
Viisaammat kertonee lisää.

----------


## Reiska79

Tässäpä kuvia. Digielämön harjoittelua...

Lähetetty minun SM-A520F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## TERU

Välinaksut käyttöön, pienimmällä vaihteella alarajoitin juuri niin ettei ketju hankaa sisempään aisaa, vaijerista vain löysät pois ja vähällä hienosäädöllä vaijeri sopivaan kireyteen. Muutoin kaiken perussäädön pitää olla kunnossa. Nyt välinaksut, tai trimmit ovat molempiin suuntiin käytettävissä ja molemmilla eturattailla voi pakan käyttää kokonaan. Ihan ristissä ei pidä pidempään ajaa.

----------


## Reiska79

Noin. Opitaan tätä päivää, myös kuvien liittämistä. Nuo trimmihommat meni yli hilseen, mutta kai nyt pitäisi etuvaihtaja saada muutenkin kohdalleen(?), ei minään dissauksena!

----------


## Reiska79

No hitto. Välinapsut oon jo unohtanutkin, tai ehken ole niiden merkitystä sisäistänyt oikein koskaan. Täytyypä napsutella niitäkin.

Lähetetty minun SM-A520F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## TERU

Nyt katselin kuvia ja ihan säädöillä tuosta selviää, muutoin kaikki kunnossa. 

Suurimmalla vaihteella vaijeria hiukan kireämmälle ja ylärajoitinta tarvittaessa hiukan auki, häkin tulisi vielä sopia vähän liikahtamaan ulospäin kun kahavasta kääntää ja ketju on jo isommalla rattaalla.
Alarajoitinta yritin edellisessä selittää.
On tuossa hakeminen joskus...

----------


## Reiska79

Kiitoksia tästä. En muista säätelinkö tätä pyörän saadessani. No, otetssn nyt hyökkäys. Eiköhän tuon kohdalleen saa näillä ohjeilla!

Lähetetty minun SM-A520F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Hirta

Pyörässäni on Shimano CS-HG200 9-vaihteinen takapakka ja olisin uusia ketjuja ostamassa. Mitä tietoja ketjuista pitää tarkastaa että sopivat, riittääkö että tietää pelkän pakan koon, eli omassa tapauksessa yhdeksän? 

Nykyinen takapakka: https://www.bikester.fi/shimano-cs-h...ch-376482.html
Nykyiset ketjut: https://www.kmcchain.com/en/product/...ain-z9-9-speed

Näistä jompaa kumpaa mietin, mitä eroa noilla kahdella on?

1. https://www.wiggle.co.uk/sram-pc951-9-speed-chain/
2. https://www.wiggle.co.uk/sram-pc971-9-speed-chain/

----------


## hece

Molemmat käyvät, kalliimmassa näyttäisi olevan nikkelipinnoitus joka saattaa lisätä sen kestoa. Tuolla hintaerolla ottaisin sen enempiä miettimättä.

----------


## Hirta

> Molemmat käyvät, kalliimmassa näyttäisi olevan nikkelipinnoitus joka saattaa lisätä sen kestoa. Tuolla hintaerolla ottaisin sen enempiä miettimättä.



Selvä homma, pistetään tilaukseen! Kiitos

----------


## petewow

Uskaltaako noita Prestallisia sisäkumeja käyttää vanteissa, jossa on aiemmin käytetty Dunlopillisia? Eli onko tuo halkaisijassa oleva 2mm (8mm vs. 6mm) heitto miten merkittävä asia?

----------


## Moska

Minä laittaisin teippiä tai kutistesukkaa venttiilin varteen ja antaisin palaa.

----------


## J4nn3R

> Uskaltaako noita Prestallisia sisäkumeja käyttää vanteissa, jossa on aiemmin käytetty Dunlopillisia? Eli onko tuo halkaisijassa oleva 2mm (8mm vs. 6mm) heitto miten merkittävä asia?



Usein prestasisureissa on siinä muttereissa semmonen kaulus joka täyttää tuon rakosen.

----------


## JackOja

> Uskaltaako noita Prestallisia sisäkumeja käyttää vanteissa, jossa on aiemmin käytetty Dunlopillisia? Eli onko tuo halkaisijassa oleva 2mm (8mm vs. 6mm) heitto miten merkittävä asia?



Käytin minä vuosia roska/kalja/työmatkapyörässä eikä mitään kamalaa tapahtunut.

----------


## oppes

> Usein prestasisureissa on siinä muttereissa semmonen kaulus joka täyttää tuon rakosen.



 Ja jos ei ole, niin vaikka (galvanoituvasta?) eristysnauhasta voi tehdä pienen kauluksen. Ite en miettisi hetkeäkään.

----------


## xubu

> Käytin minä vuosia *roska/kalja/*työmatkapyörässä eikä mitään kamalaa tapahtunut.



Ihan mielenkiinnosta kysyn mitä nuo roska/kalja pyörät tarkoittavat? Työmatkapyörän kyllä ymmärrän.

----------


## JackOja

> Ihan mielenkiinnosta kysyn mitä nuo roska/kalja pyörät tarkoittavat? Työmatkapyörän kyllä ymmärrän.



Noo... sellainen monikäyttöfillari, joka on roska. Mutta sillä voi ajella työmatkoja, maastohommissa siirtymiä ja baarireissuja ynnä muuta sellaista. Sellainen, josta pitkään toivoin varastetuksi joutumista.

Tosin sitä tuli nyt päivitettyä isolla kädellä (kenties Suomen ainut ysäri-Kuwahara, jossa hiilarikammet?*) F-torilöydöillä eikä se enää mikään roskapyörä varsinaisesti ole. Itse asiassa säätämössä odottaa vielä runkokin ja sitten siitä tulee ihan hieno  :Hymy: 


*EDIT: itse asiassa odotin taannoiseen fiilistelykuvaan kommenttia "Onko tossa romussa hiilarikammet!?!" tjsp.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## xubu

Kiitos, nyt selvisi. Hyvä ettei varastettu baarireissulla, koska siitä tuli hieno.

Multa aikoinaan pöllittiin monta fillaria kun olin mennyt niillä baariin. Eivät olleet
enää aamulla tallella, kun menin noutamaan. Yksi oli lukittu rungosta pyörätelineeseen,
niin olivat vieneet myös sen telineen pyörineen.

----------


## 0802905

Mitä eroa on dt swiss:in rachet mtb ja maantie vapaarattailla?

Idea olisi ostaa xt12 upgrade kitti. Vanha mtb dt350 vapaaratas jäisi ylimääräiseksi. Tämän ylimääräisen vapaarattaan voisin laittaa kuluneen dt240 road disc vapaarattaan tilalle.

----------


## Moska

Luulisin että 11s maantievapari on pitempi booriltaan, kuin 11s maasto.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Kyllä. 11spd maantiepakka ei mene tuohon maastovapariin.

----------


## 0802905

Jatko kysymys. 

Dt swiss:in vapaarattaasta(alumiini) ovat kuluneet hg-splinet osittain niin paljon, että rattaat pääsevät hieman pyörimään. Kilometrejä takana n. 4000.  
Onko tuo vapari heikko, vai olenko tehnyt jotain väärin?  Saako tuolle vaparille käyttöikää lisää, vai onko vaihtaminen ainoa tapa korjata ongelma.

Vastaavasti notubesin 8v vanhan vaparin splinet ovat vielä kunnossa - tai kuluma ei tunnu ajossa.

----------


## MTB Engineer

Jos ratas on syönyt vaparin niin kyllä se vaihtokunnossa on. Voit yrittää lisätä pakan ja navan väliin ohuen välirenkaan, jolla siirrät pakkaa hieman ulommas jos rungossa riittää vara ja näin hankkia vähän lisäaikaa vaparille. Sramin XD-navoissa tulee välirengas yleensä mukana, mutta XD ei kärsi tuosta samasta kulumisilmiöstä. Muistaakseni myös keskiöön tarkoitetut välirenkaat sopii Shimanon vapariin välirenkaiksi.

----------


## hece

Onko ko. Stanin vapaaratas alumiinia vai terästä? Alumiininen luonnollisesti herkempi kulumaan. En tunne maantiepakkoja, mutta maastopuolella suosin kalliimpia pakkoja, joissa 6-7 suurinta rataas kiinni leveämmällä alumiinispiderillä, niin eivät ainakaan ne pureudu vaparin runkoon. Siltikin pienemmät rattaat ovat pureutuneet kaikkiin kolmeen omistamaani alumiinisiin vaparin runkoihin. DT:n vaparin rungon saa myös teräksisenä, painaa tietysti alumiinista enemmän.

----------


## Rahkarotta

Käykö 7-vaihteisen pyörän uudeksi vaihtajaksi mikä tahansa vai pitääkö olla samaa mallia? Olettaen että vaihtajasta löytyy se 7 vaihdetta.

----------


## hphuhtin

> Käykö 7-vaihteisen pyörän uudeksi vaihtajaksi mikä tahansa vai pitääkö olla samaa mallia? Olettaen että vaihtajasta löytyy se 7 vaihdetta.



Ei kelpaa. Eri valmistajilla on eri määrä vetoa vaihdekahvoissa (ellei ole ns. kitkavaihtaja tietyn mitan vaijeria vetävän vaihtajan sijaan). 

Vaihtajan häkin pituus pitää riittää huomioiden rattaiden koko etu- ja takavaihteessa (max cog capability). 

Ja sitten vielä maasto- ja maantievaihtajat erikseen, tosin joissakin tapauksissa näitä voi sekoittaa  :Hymy:  

Sen sijaan takavaihtaja ei tiedä vaihteiden määrästä mitään, joten jos ketjun leveys ei tule ongelmaksi, voi käyttää eri vaihdemäärän vaihtajaa. 11-vaihteisen vaihtajaan tuskin mahtuu 7-vaihteisen ketju kulkemaan.

”Rear derailleur compatibility” googleen kertoo lisää.

----------


## oem

Jos vaihtaja on S.I.S, (shimano indexing system), niin saman järjestelmän 7-vaihteiset käy.

----------


## Rahkarotta

Selvä juttu. Unohdin muuten viestissäni mainita, että kyseessä on siis napavaihteinen pyörä, jota olen laittamassa kuntoon (ja samalla ensimmäinen pyörä, jota olen fiksaamassa enempää kuin paikkaamassa kumia/öljyämässä ketjuja...). Vanha rannevaihtaja on kaputt ja uusien kahvojen kanssa sen käyttö olisi muutenkin tuntunut tosi kankealta, joten ajatuksena olisi vaihtaa se peukalolla säädettävään vaihtajaan. 

Vanha:


Ja "uusi", jollainen löytyisi valmiiksi:

Näiden yhteensopivuus vielä vähän askarruttaa, kun selvyyttä ei löytynyt edes Shimanon sivuilta.

----------


## Pyöräilevä Hullu

Saakohan I-Spec II vaihtajan kiinni I-Spec B jarrukahvan runkoon jos vaan ottaa vanhasta vaihtajasta irti tuon I-Spec B kiinnittimen ja laittaa sen tuohon uuteen I-Spec II vaihtajaan?

----------


## Fiets

Voinko korvata tämän eturattaan

https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...g/rp-prod69019

tällä eturattaalla

https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...l-black-161319 ?

Kolmella eturattaalla varustetun hybridin keskimmäinen ratas vaatii uusimisen ja tuo Shimanon huokeampi ratas on tarkoitettu kahden eturattaan setuppiin. Onko siis jotain syytä miksi tämä huokeampi ratas ei kävisi?

----------


## Huoleton

Keskirattaassa on varmaan jotkut nousurampit ja nastat. Pikkurattaassa ei ole eli varmaan vaihtaa hunosti pieneltä keskelle

----------


## prat

Vaihdoin campagnolo vapaarattaaseen uuet kynnet sekä jousen. Kynnet tuntuu kädessä toimivan ok mutta sittenku asentaa kiekkoon niin on todella jäykkä liikkuu? Vaparin laakerit huonot vai asennus virhe?

----------


## EemeIi

Etuvaihtaja on alkanut reistailla: pienen ja keskirattaan välillä vaihtuu niin kuin pitää, mutta isoimmalle ei edes yritä. Vaihtaja ei tunnu edes tarttuvan vaijeriin, vaan liikkuu täysin ilman vastetta kun yrittää vaihtaa isoimmalle rattaalle. Vaijerin pitäisi olla oikealla kireydellä, eivätkä rajoittimetkaan ole vastassa (jos olisivat, niin vaihdinvipuhan tökkäisi vastaan, eikä kulkisi tyhjää). Tarkistin vaijerinkin, ja se oli päällisin puolin täysin ehjä. Missä vika, ja millä sen korjaa? Muutenkin kuin ostamalla uuden vaihtajan? Koitin öljyä ruikkia sisään kasat, mutta toiminta ei muuttunut ainakaan vielä. (En vielä avannut etuvaihtajaa kun siinä olevasta ruuvista oli kanta entinen.)

Speksit: Olisko Shimano Deore etuvaihtaja (kolme vaihdetta) ja joku alemman sarjan vaihteenvalitsin.

----------


## Matti Heikkinen

Eemeli,kovin tavallinen vika vanhemmissa vaihdevivuissa,korjataan öljyllä.Avaa vähän vivun kiinnitysruuvia ja käännä vipu pohjapuoli ylöspäin,avaa muovisuojuksen kiinnitysruuvi tai ruuvit ja nosta pois.nyt pääset ruikkimaan oljyä vivun sisään,vika taitaa olla siinä että kieleke mikä vastaa vaijeria liikuttavaan osaan liikkuu huonosti kun vanhat voiteluaineet ovat kovettuneet,pistä öljyä kielekkeen akseliin ja tarkista että alkaa liikkumaan kevyesti

----------


## Mr_W

^ Joo, ainakin Youtube-videoilla korjataan usein vaihdevipuja esim. WD40-kylvyillä. Siis jotain kevyttä öljyä kuten WD40:tä reilusti vipujen liikkuviin osiin ("kylvetetään"), liikutellaan vipua jonkin aikaa että vanhat möhnät lähtevät liikkeelle ja peseytyvät uusien öljyjen mukana pois. Ja sitten tämän jälkeen jotain vahvempaa öljyä vielä perään.

Noiden vaihdevipujen ruuvien kannat voivat olla todella pieniä ja kannat menevät heti kun yrittää avata. Mutta voihan ne ruuvinkannat vaikka porata auki. Ja laittaa vaihdevivun kannen tuon öljyämisoperaation jälkeen kiinni esim. teipillä.

----------


## Asku90

Mitäs etuja tolla xt sarjalla on xls sarjaan konkreettisesti? 

https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...h-11-46-578477

https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...h-11-46-652950

Olen jo ottanu 3x etuvaihtajan pois ja korvannut sen 32 ovaalilla mutta nyt takana oleva kymppipakka 11-36 olisi tarkoitus korvata jommalla kummalla noista sarjoista 11-46 tai 11-42.

Käykö shimanon vapaarattaaseen sramin sarjat? Ihan mielenkiinnosta jos katsoisi sellaisiakin.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## hphuhtin

Jotain pientä halvennusta sieltä täältä SLX:ssä. Youtubesta löytyy jotain kun etsii ”XT SLX difference”. SLX:stä puuttuu takavaihtajasta joku säätöruuvi, jota en ole omasta XT:stä ikinä säätänyt. Takapakassa on muistaakseni SLX:ssä takarattaat 4-6 erillään kun XT:stä ne on yhtä palaa ja ehkä 1-3 eri metalliseosta. Vaihtovivuista en osaa sanoa. XT on toiminut todella hyvin itsellä, SLX-sarjaa olen hankkinut uudeksi takapakaksi matkan varrella kun menee päittäin. 

SRAM ja Shimano menee jossain määrin yksiin. 12-vaihteiset ei taida sopia ristiin kaikilta osin (en siis tiedä), mutta mitä nyt kiekkoja usein katselen niistä sanotaan mielestäni monesta että Shimano 9/10/11 tai SRAM 9/10. Taitaa tosin mennä myös jotkin SRAM 11, ainakaan ei mene jos on kyseessä SRAM 11v jossa 10 piikkinen pienin ratas, kuten esim. XG-1150.

----------


## Asku90

https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...t-11-50-753977

Käsittääkseni myös tuo sramin nx pakka toimis shimanon vaapaarattaalla, mitäs mieltä porukka on tosta setistä? Pari kymppiä kalliimpi mutta sais vielä leveemmät välitykset. Eipä jäis ainakaan harmittaa jos vertaa tohon xt 11-46 sarjaan.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Vivve

Eagle taitaa vaatia oman eturattaansa jolloin kammetkin menee vaihtoon.

----------


## Asku90

> Eagle taitaa vaatia oman eturattaansa jolloin kammetkin menee vaihtoon.



Tota joo, voisko joku valaista miten eturatas vaikuttaa takapäähän? Käsittääkseni 1x systeemissä  välissä ei ole kuin ketju vai onko ketjun malli nimenomaan eri, ettei passaa rattaalle?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JK-

Tuo Eagle (Nx takapakka, Gx vivut&vaihtajat) on nyt käytössä läskissä ja +täpärissä, aiemmin oli molemmissa tuo 46T 11l-lovinen Xt. Molemmat sopii Shimanon vaparille 

XT on vaihdoltaan sujuvampi ja hiljaisempi, Sram pitää kovempaa ääntä vaihtaessa: enemmän ehkä mekaanine tunnelma. Molemmat kuitenkin toimii hienosti ja vaihtaa miettimättä.

Yllättävän paljon käyttöä löytyy tuolle 50T rattaalle kun se kerta on, itsellä edessä 32t, säästää polvia monin paikoin. Eipä sillä etteikö 46t olisi riittänyt, enemmän jää kuskista kiinni. Kuitenkaan 42t tai pienempään ei ole paluuta

Jos tuohon Eagleen päädyt, kannattaa se tilata @pyörä24 ja laittaa osina koriin: tulee halvemmaksi. Itse otin Gx vaihtajalla & liipaisimella, hintaa jäi silti vain n.215€ posteineen

Eturatas käy sama kuin 11spd, taitaa pieni ero olla teoriassa mutta hyvin on ristiin toiminut

----------


## JackOja

> Eagle taitaa vaatia oman eturattaansa jolloin kammetkin menee vaihtoon.



Miks kammetkin vaihtais?

----------


## Vivve

> Miks kammetkin vaihtais?



 Sillä oletuksella ettei Sramin ratas käy vanhoihin kampiin. Mutta ilmeisesti nuo toimii hyvin 11s rattaallakin.

----------


## TheMiklu

GX Eagle läskissä ja plussassa shimppaa 11-46 pakalla. XT 11 siis. GS/medium häkkinen takavaihtaja toimii Sunracen 11-50 pakan kanssa. Onko jollakulla kokemuksia pakan kestosta? Hinta ei ole paha. Painopenalttia tulee mutta ei paljon vs. XT 11-46.

https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...e-11-50-624741

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk

----------


## EeTee80

Meni No Tubesin vapaaratas paskax kun yritin saada jumiutunutta päätyholkkia pois. Koitin tilailla Hi5Bikesilta uutta, ei kuulemma enää valmisteta koko napaa (3.30HD). Kyseessä siis noin 5 vuotta vanha 29" Flow Ex kiekkosetti 135 taka spacingillä. Alkaa hippasen hankala olla löytää tuohon uutta romua, tai edes uusia kiekkoja.. 2012 Salsa El Mariachi runko. Tietty jos jollain olis myydä käytetty takakiekko nuilla spekseillä niin olisi jees. Tai vinkata jos jossain myydään vielä tuohon sopivia hilppeitä. Ainiin, Shimanon vapaaratas kyseessä.

----------


## JK-

> GX Eagle läskissä ja plussassa shimppaa 11-46 pakalla. XT 11 siis. GS/medium häkkinen takavaihtaja toimii Sunracen 11-50 pakan kanssa. Onko jollakulla kokemuksia pakan kestosta? Hinta ei ole paha. Painopenalttia tulee mutta ei paljon vs. XT 11-46.
> 
> https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...e-11-50-624741
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk



Kestosta ei kokemusta, muuten kyllä: en saanut aikanaan säädettyä 50T sunracen vaihtoa niin nätiksi kuin 46T XT pakan kanssa joten laitoin myyntiin viikon jälkeen vähän käytettynä.. 

Eniten häiritsi kun pudotti alaspäin taaksepäin polkiessa ja mietti alas&ylöspäin vaihtaessa.. saattoi kyllä johtua myös asentajasta, tosin tilalle tullut XT pelasi ongelmitta suoraan

Lähetetty minun SM-A605FN laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JackOja

^^NoTubesin sivuilta etsimään https://www.notubes.com/shop/accessories/3-30-hub-parts. Nopea oli toimitus kun tilasin. R2-Bike myy NoTubesia myös. Pyörä24?

Mulla on muuten ylimääräisenä 3.30 takanapaan 10x135mm läpiakselipikalikku-adapterit, yv jos (jotakuta) kiinnostaa.

----------


## SSGT-92

^^^Tuolla jotain ;https://www.bike24.com/1.php?content...mid%5B468%5D=1 ja/tai https://www.bike24.com/1.php?content...mid%5B468%5D=1 osuisko toinen noista ?

----------


## EeTee80

> ^^NoTubesin sivuilta etsimään https://www.notubes.com/shop/accessories/3-30-hub-parts. Nopea oli toimitus kun tilasin. R2-Bike myy noita myös.
> 
> Mulla on muuten ylimääräisenä 3.30 takanapaan 135x10mm läpiakselipikalikku-adapterit, yv jos kiinnostaa.



Juu, ensimmäisenä notubesin sivuilta etsin. Eikös nuo vaan tule jenkeistä? Tulee tullit yms..? Saattaa tulla palikoille hintaa. Yksi vaihtoehto on viedä kiekko paikalliselle ja laitattaa uusi napa, olettaen että jostain vielä 135 napoja edes saa.

----------


## JackOja

> ...Yksi vaihtoehto on viedä kiekko paikalliselle ja laitattaa uusi napa, olettaen että jostain vielä 135 napoja edes saa.



Saahan niitä. 

Noi Stanin navathan on perimätiedon mukaan oikeasti geneerisiä kiinalaisia halpisnapoja ja mm. Actionsportsin FunWorksit pitäisi olla samoja. Mut mikä niistä olisi HD-napaa vastaava sitten ja kaikki eri versiot, huoh.

----------


## TheMiklu

> Kestosta ei kokemusta, muuten kyllä: en saanut aikanaan säädettyä vaihtoa niin nätiksi kuin XT pakan kanssa joten laitoin myyntiin viikon jälkeen vähän käytettynä.. 
> 
> Eniten häiritsi kun pudotti alaspäin taaksepäin polkiessa.. saattoi kyllä johtua myös asentajasta, tosin tilalle tullut XT pelasi ongelmitta suoraan
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-A605FN laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Kymppipakalla muistan Sunracen pudotelleen isoilta rattailta ku taaksepäin polki.
Ehkä se on niin, ettei pidä kokeilla semmosia pakkoja millekkä vaihtajaa ei oo suunniteltu.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk

----------


## elasto

Mulla on pelannut Sunracen 11-lehtinen 11-42 pakka hienosti XT M8000 voimansiirron kanssa. Ehkä vähän nopeesti kuluu vaan loppuun.

----------


## KotooTöihin

^ sama homma. Hyvin pelaa. Kolmea ketjua vaihtelen aina silloin tällöin. Miksi polkea taakse isoimmalla leivällä. Pyörähän ehtii pysähtyä jo puolen kierroksen aikana, jos on tarve esim. 50 leivälle.

----------


## Laroute

Auttaisiko noihin "chain catcher"?

----------


## Ativan

Totteleeko 105 10v vaihtaja esim SLX liipasinta?

----------


## TERU

Tottelee ysikahvoja, slx ynnä muut maastokahvat...

----------


## arctic biker

> Tottelee ysikahvoja, slx ynnä muut maastokahvat...



Hetkinen. Shimanon 10maantiekahvat pelaa kyllä 9takavaihtajan kanssa mutta toisinpäin??? Ilman kuukkelointia epäilen ettei 10spd slxmaastovipu toimi 10spd maantievaihtajan kanssa.

----------


## niklasso

Ei toimi 10speed SLX vipu 105:n vaihtajan kanssa. Jos kuitenkin halutaan näitä käyttää yhdessä, täytyy vaijerin vetosuhdetta muuttaa esim Shiftmatella.

----------


## JK-

Tuossa aika hyvä artikkeli vetosuhteista jne, kannattaa jokaisen asian kanssa painivan lukaista läpi 

https://www.artscyclery.com/science-...compatibility/

Lähetetty minun SM-A605FN laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jouko

Jos vaihtaa kasetin 11-28:ta 11-32: seen, niin pitääkö olla pidempi ketju?

----------


## Moska

> Jos vaihtaa kasetin 11-28:ta 11-32: seen, niin pitääkö olla pidempi ketju?



Riippuu siitä että kuinka tarkalle on ketju mitoitettu, mutta monesti riittää hyvin. Joudut kokeilemaan, paljonko nyt jää löysiä isoilla rattailla?

----------


## Ativan

> Ei toimi 10speed SLX vipu 105:n vaihtajan kanssa. Jos kuitenkin halutaan näitä käyttää yhdessä, täytyy vaijerin vetosuhdetta muuttaa esim Shiftmatella.



Kiitos. Näperetelen vanhaan Kulkuriin jotain muuta.

----------


## Jouko

> Riippuu siitä että kuinka tarkalle on ketju mitoitettu, mutta monesti riittää hyvin. Joudut kokeilemaan, paljonko nyt jää löysiä isoilla rattailla?



Kiitos. Kokeillaan.

----------


## TERU

> Kiitos. Näperetelen vanhaan Kulkuriin jotain muuta.



Ai vanhaan, minä aja myös yhdellä vanhalla vähän pilkkeistä kootulla. Tässä on takana 105/5700 vaihtaja, siis kympille tarkoitettu, mutta ysipakka ja ysiketju, vipuina perusdeore M 590 ysinä, muutkin enintää ysivipuset käyvät. Ysisarjahan on vielä ihan hyvä ja edullinen, kestäväkin pakkoja saa monenlaisia. Hyvin tyytyväinen ole yhtenä pyöränä tähän ajokkiin. Niin ja kammissa on kaksi ratasta, kolmelle tarkoitettu vipu toimii ...

https://www.bike-discount.de/en/shop/9-speed-438/l-24

----------


## Ativan

No pistetään siis 9 kokeiluun. Kiitti

----------


## Munarello

Kyselenpä taas tyhmiä, kun pitäisi halpisläskipyörää pimpata. DT Swiss BR2250 takakiekko, jossa nyt Shimanon 9-pakka. Ymmärränkö oikein, että tilalle menee heittämällä Shimanon 11-lehtinen mtb-pakka? Vai mitä tuo alla oleva tarkoittaa?

"Shimano Freehub Body: 8-/ 9-/10-speed Shimano/SRAM; 11-speed Shimano MTB, 11-speed SRAM NX"

----------


## Moska

> Kyselenpä taas tyhmiä, kun pitäisi halpisläskipyörää pimpata. DT Swiss BR2250 takakiekko, jossa nyt Shimanon 9-pakka. Ymmärränkö oikein, että tilalle menee heittämällä Shimanon 11-lehtinen mtb-pakka? Vai mitä tuo alla oleva tarkoittaa?
> 
> "Shimano Freehub Body: 8-/ 9-/10-speed Shimano/SRAM; 11-speed Shimano MTB, 11-speed SRAM NX"



sitähän se tarkoittaa, Shimanon 11road on sitten pitempi ja sramilla on lisäksi oma versio NX pakan lisäksi

----------


## Munarello

Hyvä homma, sittenhän tässä pääseekin speksaamaan osia.  :Hymy:

----------


## Carl0s

Moro, 

Kertokaas nyt tyhmälle miten tuollaisella 2x11 pakalla tulisi oikeaoppisesti vaihtaa jotta vastus kasvaisi tai laskisi lineaarisesti?

Jos aloittaa edessä pienellä ja lähtee takaata pudottamaan raskaalle, niin jossain 7-rattaan kohdalla kun vaihtaa edestä isolle kasvaa vastus expotentiaalisesti jolloin takaata joutuu vaihtaa pari kevyemmälle ja ainakin omaan silmään vaikuttaa että ketju menee aika reilusti vinossa.  :/

----------


## hcf

Jaa-a enpä ossaa sanoa ku maastoversiosta. Sillä mä pääasiassa ajan isommalla eturattaalla mut sitku menee möyrimiseksi ne se on pienellä rattaalla eli aika vähän vaihtoa on etuvaihtajalla

----------


## Carl0s

Aamun työmatkan ajelin nyt 90% edestä isolla, tällöin takaata voi käyttää 4:sta ja sitä suurempia. Kolmoselle vaihtaessa ketju alkaa hankaamaan etuvaihtajaan. 

Ärsyttävää vain, että kun takaata nousee kolmoselle ja tajuaa että tarvitaan vähän kevyempää välitystä joutui pudottaa edestä pienelle. Tällöin välitys menee aivan liian kevyelle jolloin takaata joutuu kelaa isommalle. Kaipa tämän ”eri suuntaan samaan aikaan” vaihtamisenkin oppii, mutta nyt meinaa mennä kyllä aika solmuun... Vai teenkö mä jotain faataalisti väärin?

----------


## SSGT-92

Tuoda, kerropas kenen vaihteet ja mitä osasarjaa ne on ? Jos maantie shimanoa,ni siel taitaa olla "trimmi"asennot käyttämättä etukahvasta ?

----------


## Carl0s

> Tuoda, kerropas kenen vaihteet ja mitä osasarjaa ne on ? Jos maantie shimanoa,ni siel taitaa olla "trimmi"asennot käyttämättä etukahvasta ?



Sori, tuo tieto tosiaan unohtui. Vaihteet on Shimanon 105 2x11. Mitä tarkoittaa trimmi? Etuvaihtajassa huomasin että pudottaessa isolta pienelle, voi vaihtajasta vaihtaa "vielä yhden" pienemmälle. Etuvaihtaja ei tosin liiku (lepää rajoitinta vasten), mutta kaapeli löystyy silminnähtävästi. Takavaihtajalla tai etuvaihtajalla "isommalle" en vastaavaa ole huomannut.

----------


## Malamuutti

> Aamun työmatkan ajelin nyt 90% edestä isolla, tällöin takaata voi käyttää 4:sta ja sitä suurempia. Kolmoselle vaihtaessa ketju alkaa hankaamaan etuvaihtajaan. 
> 
> Ärsyttävää vain, että kun takaata nousee kolmoselle ja tajuaa että tarvitaan vähän kevyempää välitystä joutui pudottaa edestä pienelle. Tällöin välitys menee aivan liian kevyelle jolloin takaata joutuu kelaa isommalle. Kaipa tämän ”eri suuntaan samaan aikaan” vaihtamisenkin oppii, mutta nyt meinaa mennä kyllä aika solmuun... Vai teenkö mä jotain faataalisti väärin?



Kyllä sen kahdella kahvalla samaan aikaan (tai oikeastaan pienellä viipeellä, pienentää ketjujen rattaalta tippumisen riskiä mielestäni) oppii varsin nopeasti. Ensin naks vasemmalla ja sitten heti perään oikealla vastaavalla vivulla naks tai naksnaks. Näin siis maantiekahvoilla. Mielestäni helpompaa kuin trimmin hakeminen etuvaihtajalle.

E: Trimmi tarkoittaa etuvaihtajassa ison ja pienen rattaan välissä olevaa asentoa, tuntuu kahvassa välinaksuna.

----------


## Carl0s

> Kyllä sen kahdella kahvalla samaan aikaan (tai oikeastaan pienellä viipeellä, pienentää ketjujen rattaalta tippumisen riskiä mielestäni) oppii varsin nopeasti. Ensin naks vasemmalla ja sitten heti perään oikealla vastaavalla vivulla naks tai naksnaks. Näin siis maantiekahvoilla. Mielestäni helpompaa kuin trimmin hakeminen etuvaihtajalle.
> 
> E: Trimmi tarkoittaa etuvaihtajassa ison ja pienen rattaan välissä olevaa asentoa, tuntuu kahvassa välinaksuna.



Okei, oonkin miettinyt mikä tuo "välivaihe" tuossa etuvaihtajassa on. Nythän tuo siis toimii niin että 1 naksu pudottaa isolta pienelle. Tässä kohtaa etuvaihtaja lepää jo rajoitinruuvia vasten joten tuo toinen naksu ei enää liikuta etuvaihtajaa vaan ainoastaan löystää vaijeria. Vastaavasti isommalle vaihtaessa nyt ensimmäinen naksu vain kiristä vaijerin, ja toinen nostaa suoraan isolle. Normi ajossa napsuttelen siis vain kerran suuntaan tai toiseen "napsujen 2-3 välissä".

----------


## Malamuutti

> Okei, oonkin miettinyt mikä tuo "välivaihe" tuossa etuvaihtajassa on. Nythän tuo siis toimii niin että 1 naksu pudottaa isolta pienelle. Tässä kohtaa etuvaihtaja lepää jo rajoitinruuvia vasten joten tuo toinen naksu ei enää liikuta etuvaihtajaa vaan ainoastaan löystää vaijeria. Vastaavasti isommalle vaihtaessa nyt ensimmäinen naksu vain kiristä vaijerin, ja toinen nostaa suoraan isolle. Normi ajossa napsuttelen siis vain kerran suuntaan tai toiseen "napsujen 2-3 välissä".



Kuulostaa siltä, että etuvaihtajan vaijeri on vähän löysällä.

----------


## Moska

Helpoiten tajuaa etuvaihtajan kahvan toiminnan, kun ottaa vaijerin irti vaihtajasta ja vaijerin päästä vetämällä naksuttelee kahvaa edestakaisin. Liian tiukalla olevat rajoitinruuvitkin voivat "leikata" trimmiliikkeen isolta pois. Silloin ei ole kuin kolme asentoa käytössä, eikä vipu edes liiku ison rattaan laitimmaiseen asentoon.

----------


## hcf

Tuo trimmi on kyllä ollu vähä hämmentävä maantiepyörässä. En ymmärrä miksi se pitää olla olemassa. Vois suunnitella ne vaihteet semmoseksi että ne ei hankaa häkkiin koko pakalla niinku muissaki

----------


## Moska

Onkohan siinä ison ja pienen rattaan välinen kokoero syynä trimmin "tarpeeseen"?

----------


## arctic biker

Maantiepyörissä trimmi on tarpeen lyhyen takahaarukan takia. IMHO.

----------


## Moska

> Maantiepyörissä trimmi on tarpeen lyhyen takahaarukan takia. IMHO.



Hyvä huomio, kuinka paljon on tyypillisesti eroa maantiepyörän ja esim 26" jäykkäperä maasturin takahaarukassa?

----------


## Carl0s

> Hyvä huomio, kuinka paljon on tyypillisesti eroa maantiepyörän ja esim 26" jäykkäperä maasturin takahaarukassa?



Piti ihan piruuttani käydä kurkkaamassa Cuben sivuilta. 28" maasturissa Chain stay on 435mm, Cyclocrossissa 430mm ja maantiepyörässä 410mm. 

Testailin eilen tuota trimmiä ja tosiaan kyllähän se sieltä löytyy kun sitä osasi ettiä. Eli kun edessä ajaa isolla, ja vain kevyesti napauttaa alaspäin trimmaa etuvaihtaja vähän alemmaksi kuitenkaan pudottamatta ketjua. Pieneltä isolle vaihtaessa tuota ei kuitenkaan löydy.

----------


## Moska

Ainakin 2.sarjan 10s 105 kahvassa se on jo molemmissa päissä. Vanhemmasta, missä on vaijerit näkösällä, en osaa sanoa.

----------


## arctic biker

> Hyvä huomio, kuinka paljon on tyypillisesti eroa maantiepyörän ja esim 26" jäykkäperä maasturin takahaarukassa?



Ihan mittasin, 26" Poison Zyankalissa 427mm, Battaglin maantiepyörässä 405mm.

----------


## +€+

Onko tietoa mitkä palat käy Magura MT32 jarruihin? Myyntispekseissä lukee aina MT5 + MT7 mutta tuollaista 32:sta ei ole mainittu missään. Voishan ne joskus ottaa irti ja katsoa mitä siellä lukee mutta vielä jonkunmatkaa niissä on pintaa niin ei ole vielä ajankohtainen. Olis hyvä vaan olla valmiiksi palat kun sen vaihdon aika tulee.

----------


## Nickname

Löytyisikö hyviä ideoita miten saisi vanhan Shimano Suntourin kitka vaihdevivut tankoon kiinni? tai vaihtoehtoisesti saako Suntouria pelaamaan esim. tämmöisen "peruspyörän" pyöritettävällä vaihdekahvalla?

----------


## Marsusram

^Käykö peukkuvivut kitkalla?
http://www.sunrace.com/en/products/detail/slm10

----------


## Nickname

^ Nuo voisi olla toimivat ja helpot vaihtaa nykyisten tilalle. Pitääpä laittaa tilaukseen.

Lähetetty minun K7 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Hamme

Olen pistämässä uutta kiekkoa tilaukseen mun maasturi Konaan. Tällä hetkellä kiinni joku peruskiekko mihin ei levyjarru sovi ja haarukkaan taas ei vannejarru mene, eli ilman etujarrua tällä hetkellä.
https://www.bikeshop.fi/Etukiekko-55...auppa/p720317/

Tommonen tällä hetkellä korissa, noviisina en näistä mitään tiedä ja mietin että riittääkö tuo pelkkä kiekko, tuleeko tossa kaikki mukana että iskee kiinni vaan vai mitä pitää ottaa huomioon? Tarviiko lisäks vielä tilata jotain? Ajattelin eka tilata kiekon ja sumplia jarru hommat sen jälkeen.

----------


## Nickname

^^^ Hollandesbike:ltä löytyisi tämmöiset https://hollandbikeshop.com/fi-fi/po...-3-nopeus-alu/ mutta nämä on 3 vaihteisella ja pyörässä on 2 ratasta edessä, onko tämmöisissä kitka vivuissa väliä onko tarkoitettu 3 tai 2 vaihteiselle? takapakalle löytyy ko. vipua 5 vaihteiselle.

Näissähän liikeradan pituus määrittää vaihteiden määrän vai olenko väärässä? eli 3 vaihteiselle tarkoitettuun voisi laittaa vaan jonkinlaisen stopparin niin siitä saisi 2 vaihteisen vivun?

----------


## kauris

> Olen pistämässä uutta kiekkoa tilaukseen mun maasturi Konaan. Tällä hetkellä kiinni joku peruskiekko mihin ei levyjarru sovi ja haarukkaan taas ei vannejarru mene, eli ilman etujarrua tällä hetkellä.
> https://www.bikeshop.fi/Etukiekko-55...auppa/p720317/
> 
> Tommonen tällä hetkellä korissa, noviisina en näistä mitään tiedä ja mietin että riittääkö tuo pelkkä kiekko, tuleeko tossa kaikki mukana että iskee kiinni vaan vai mitä pitää ottaa huomioon? Tarviiko lisäks vielä tilata jotain? Ajattelin eka tilata kiekon ja sumplia jarru hommat sen jälkeen.



Ei pystytä auttaa kun ei tiedetä mikä haarukka sulla on. Vannekoko ja navan leveys ja kiinnitys tarttee tietää. Ja jarruasiastakin olis kiva tietää ehkä kuitenkin.

----------


## Hamme

Tota tota.. 26 tuumanen, keulana toimii tommonen marocchin dirt jam pro pikalinkku kiinnityksellä. Navan leveyksistä en nyt tähän hätään osaa sanoa ja jarruja ei oo vielä laisinkaan.

----------


## Marsusram

> Tota tota.. 26 tuumanen, keulana toimii tommonen marocchin dirt jam pro pikalinkku kiinnityksellä. Navan leveyksistä en nyt tähän hätään osaa sanoa ja jarruja ei oo vielä laisinkaan.



Näyttää olevan tavallinen 100mm leveä pikalinkkunapa. Tuohon aikaan läpiakselinavat olivat vielä 20mm akselilla, joten sen kyllä erottaa.
https://www.marzocchi.com/support/fo...8-59&idS=15741
Jarrukiinnitys on IS, eli nykystandardi PM tarvitsee IS-PM -adapterin jarrulevyn halkaisijan mukaan. 
esim: https://www.bikeshop.fi/SRAM-levyjar...p005318009001/
Keula on hyppimiseen suunniteltu, eli teräksisillä liukuputkilla jäykistetty "pomminkestävä" malli.

Jos dirttiä meinaa ajaa, niin tarpeeksi hyppimistä kestävä kiekko kannattaa hankkia. Linkin takaa löytyvä kestänee hyvin perusmaastoajeluun, tarkempien tietojen puuttuessa.
Joku ehkä haluaa dirttiin jäykemmän 36-pinnaisen kiekon tai leveämmän vanteen, makuasia.
Nuo 559 kiekot ovat pois muodista ja suht edullisia nykyisin. Valinnanvara kuitenkin käy pikkuhiljaa vähiin.
Pikalinkut tarvitsee tilata erikseen, ellei mainita kuuluvan tuotteeseen tai sitten siirtää vanhasta jos on kunnossa.

----------


## Pedros

Uudeksi keulaksi tulossa RS Reba 15x100 akselilla. Nykyinen keula Unitissa Konan P2 ja etukiekossa "Profi line" -tekstillä varustettu napa, joka toimii 9mm QR-akselilla. Ensin ajattelin, että hommaan toisen etukiekon vaan foorumisurffailun ansiosta huomasin kokeilla, lähteekö navan päätykupit irti. Ja nehän lähti näppärästi. Tuo Reban mukana tullut akseli menee heittämällä läpi, oisko laakerien sisähalkaisija jotain 17-18 mm. Eli olisi toivoa saada tämä nykyinen kiekko Rebaan kiinni, jos löytyy sopivat uudet päätykupit napaan?

Ongelmia tuon navan kanssa on, että "Profi line" ei hirveästi palauttele googlella järkeviä tuloksia, saatika että verkkokaupoistakaan oikein mitään löytyisi. Lisähakuja täällä tehdessä näyttäisi olevan jotain kiinanapaa. Onkohan näiden päätykuppien suhteen mitään standardia, että saisi about kerralla sopivat palat?

Ao. linkkien takaa pitäisi löytyä kuvaa navasta ja kupista.

https://aijaa.com/sOU161
https://aijaa.com/uo5pL1

----------


## Marsusram

^Kysäise Fillariosasta, olisiko vielä osaava tekijä leivissä.
Nuo päätypuslat tarvitsee mitata ja sorvata.
Standardia ei ole, joten onnella jostakin voi löytyä sopivat jos ei valmistajan kautta saa.

----------


## Asku90

> Tuo Eagle (Nx takapakka, Gx vivut&vaihtajat) on nyt käytössä läskissä ja +täpärissä, aiemmin oli molemmissa tuo 46T 11l-lovinen Xt. Molemmat sopii Shimanon vaparille 
> 
> XT on vaihdoltaan sujuvampi ja hiljaisempi, Sram pitää kovempaa ääntä vaihtaessa: enemmän ehkä mekaanine tunnelma. Molemmat kuitenkin toimii hienosti ja vaihtaa miettimättä.
> 
> Yllättävän paljon käyttöä löytyy tuolle 50T rattaalle kun se kerta on, itsellä edessä 32t, säästää polvia monin paikoin. Eipä sillä etteikö 46t olisi riittänyt, enemmän jää kuskista kiinni. Kuitenkaan 42t tai pienempään ei ole paluuta
> 
> Jos tuohon Eagleen päädyt, kannattaa se tilata @pyörä24 ja laittaa osina koriin: tulee halvemmaksi. Itse otin Gx vaihtajalla & liipaisimella, hintaa jäi silti vain n.215€ posteineen
> 
> Eturatas käy sama kuin 11spd, taitaa pieni ero olla teoriassa mutta hyvin on ristiin toiminut



Eilen tuli asennettua cube ltd pro pyörään sramin gx eagle vaihtaja ja vipu sekä nx pakka. Nämä siis 12 vaihteisena. Uuden vaijerin askartelin myös. Ensimmäisen 15km maastolenkin jälkeen pakko myöntää että vaihteet nasahtelee nyt aivan loistavasti vanhaan simpan satsiin verrattuna. Suosittelen jos 1x12 kompinaatio.


Menikö ketju liian lyhyeksi? Varaa näyttää kuitenkin olevan vielä kiristyäkki.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Hamme

Joo huomasin että kiekoissa valinnanvara tosiaan on aika minimissä. Pistin osat kuitenkin tilaukseen bikesteristä, sieltä kiekko missä valmiina pikalinkku.
https://www.bikester.fi/mavic-crossr...ta-465579.html

 Hirveää pomppimista luultavasti ei ole tiedossa joten jämäkämpää kiekkoa tuskin tarvitsee. 

Kiekon lisäksi lähti tilaukseen contin trail kingit 26x2,2 ja jotkut flättipolkimet. Kunhan nuo on asenneltu niin pitää alkaa miettimään jarrusettiä eteen.

----------


## HMK

Menin tuossa irrottamaan maasturista takakiekon ensimmäistä kertaa puhdistaakseni osia paremmin. Nyt akselin saaminen paikalleen ei tunnu onnistuvan mitenkään. Menee kyllä kiekosta läpi ja kohdalleen, mutta kierre ei vedä. Olen kokeillut kiertää akselin paikalleen myös ilman kiekkoa, ei vedä sittenkään. Jos pyöritän akselin kierteelle rungon ulkopuolelta, pyörii kevyesti. Samoin jos ottaa sen vaihtajankorvakkeen ruuvin kiinni pitämän kierrekappaleen pois paikaltaan ja kiertää sen akselin päähän. Kierre siis on ehjä. Pujottamalla akseli rungon (ja navan) läpi tökkää heti, ehkä yhden kierteen verran menee. Mistä johtuu ja mikä avuksi? Runko siis Cube C62 kuiturunko ja Fulcrum-kiekko. Aiemmissa pyörissäni ei ole läpiakseleita ollut, joten näiden kanssa pelaaminen ei ole tuttua. Ei kylläkään kovin monimutkaiselta näytä, mutta joku konsti tässä kai piileksii?

----------


## HMK

Ongelma ratkesikin jo, eli tuo mainittu vaihtajankorvakkeen kiinnitysruuvi löysälle, ja vähän liikuttelua / nitkuttelua samalla kun kiertää akselia alkuun. Olin sen jo toki käyttänyt löysällä aiemminkin, mutta vaati vähän lisää suostuttelua.

----------


## hphuhtin

Pitäisi löytää 12x100 700c/29” etukiekkoja läpiakselilla. Niitä vaikutti olevan jotenkin vähemmän tarjolla. Mutta sitten huomasin, että ainakin dt swissin 350/370 15x100-napoihin saa vaihdettua sovittimet joilla ne saa vaikka mihin akseli kokoon. 

Tämä sovitintouhuko se on se tapa millä tuo 12x100-koko yleensä tehdään? Tuohan on sinänsä kätevää, kun saa saman kiekon menemään myös perinteiseen dropout-haarukkaan, voi käyttää sitten monissa pyörissä samaa. Onko nuo 350/370 navat sitten ”riittävän hyviä” noin viimeisistä sekunnin kymmenyksistä (tai minuuteista) piittaamattomalle kuskille, mutta jolle katu-uskottavuus on tärkeää?  :Hymy:

----------


## Kanuuna

350 ON hyvä napa. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hitlike

https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/.../rp-prod183857

Tekeeköhän noilla mitään? Mietin tulevaisuuden varalla varakiekoiksi. 27.5 versio itselle sopivilla specseillä tosiaan lähtee hintaan *181*€, ja 36mm sisäleveys vissiin hyvä plussarenkaalle jolla siis ajelen.

----------


## hphuhtin

^ Niin, no. Samaan hintaan saa DT Swissin kiekkoja rczbikeshopista vähän kokoajan jos tilaa uutiskirjettä, mutta ihan hyvin on kahdet Sun Ringlen navat itsellä sähköläskissä kestäneet, vaikka monilla on ne hajonneetkin. Ei kai ne ihan huonoja siis ole. 

Katselin itse sitä crc clearancea ja oli siellä musta kiinnostavampiakin kiekkoja kuin nuo sun ringlet, mutta etsin 29” joista ei löytynyt sopivia, ei jäänyt muuta mieleen että ”äh miksi tämäkin on 27.5”  :Vink:

----------


## hitlike

> ^ Niin, no. Samaan hintaan saa DT Swissin kiekkoja rczbikeshopista vähän kokoajan jos tilaa uutiskirjettä, mutta ihan hyvin on kahdet Sun Ringlen navat itsellä sähköläskissä kestäneet, vaikka monilla on ne hajonneetkin. Ei kai ne ihan huonoja siis ole. 
> 
> Katselin itse sitä crc clearancea ja oli siellä musta kiinnostavampiakin kiekkoja kuin nuo sun ringlet, mutta etsin 29” joista ei löytynyt sopivia, ei jäänyt muuta mieleen että ”äh miksi tämäkin on 27.5”



Kiitti rczbikeshop-vinkistä. Lisäksi pystyisitkö linkkaamaan jos huomasit jotain erityisen hyviä 27.5 wheelset-diilejä CRC:stä? Pitäisi olla siis 27.5 boost 110x15mm/148x12mm.

----------


## hphuhtin

Piti ihan selailla kun en muistanut. Eteen olisi:

https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/.../rp-prod180060

tai https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/.../rp-prod187686

Taakse ei ollutkaan yhtä hyvin, etsin aiemmin itse vain etukiekkoja.. 

https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/.../rp-prod174973

.. mutta kuten sanottu, itsellä on kestänyt Sunringlet vallan hyvin, mitä nyt alumiininen vapaaratas antautui n. 1000km sisään. Vaihdoin teräksiseen (50€) ja sillä on pelannut yli 4000km (kahdet kiekot yhdessä).

----------


## Gary oin'

GX-vaihtajista: Onko 2x11 vaihtajan rissat oleellisesti erilaiset kuin GX Eaglessa? Sopiiko Eagle-rissat 2x11 vaihtajaan? Hampaita on yhtä monta, mutta voiko mm. paksuus heittää niin että jää klappia?

Bike24-tilauksen myötä tuli mieleen, että rissat voisi uusia, mutta ihan noin paljon en taida tarvita:
GX Eagle 23,96€ https://www.bike24.com/1.php?content=8;product=255526 
GX 2x11 44,80€ https://www.bike24.com/1.php?content=8;product=182633

----------


## Moska

> GX-vaihtajista: Onko 2x11 vaihtajan rissat oleellisesti erilaiset kuin GX Eaglessa? Sopiiko Eagle-rissat 2x11 vaihtajaan? Hampaita on yhtä monta, mutta voiko mm. paksuus heittää niin että jää klappia?
> 
> Bike24-tilauksen myötä tuli mieleen, että rissat voisi uusia, mutta ihan noin paljon en taida tarvita:
> GX Eagle 23,96€ https://www.bike24.com/1.php?content=8;product=255526 
> GX 2x11 44,80€ https://www.bike24.com/1.php?content=8;product=182633



Itsellä Shimanon 10s 105 vaihtajassa tacx rissat ja hyvin tyytyväinen olen niihin.
Tämä vois olla sramiin https://www.deporvillage.net/tacx-sr...-with-bearings sopiva?

----------


## Rahkarotta

Kuinka vapaasti napavaihteella varustetun takapyörän kuuluisi pyöriä? Jos pyöräytyän niin liike loppuu alle minuutissa, eli ei läheskään yhtä smoothisti kuin etupyörä.

----------


## Roces

Uusi pyörä haettu liikkeestä ja satula oli jätetty kiristämättä kasauksessa kunnolla. Koitin kiristää ruuveja tasaisesti molemmilta puolilta melko tiukkaan ja silti satulaan jää pieni välys. Eli satula heiluu. Koskaan ei oo näin käynyt ja pitääkö tässä nyt sitten ajella liikkeeseen säädättämään kaksi pulttia kohilleen... Vai mitä voin vielä koittaa? Bontragerin hissitolppa ja perus Bontragerin satula. Kiinnitys kahdella pultilla satulan etu- ja takapuolelta.

----------


## J-P Ellilä

> Uusi pyörä haettu liikkeestä ja satula oli jätetty kiristämättä kasauksessa kunnolla. Koitin kiristää ruuveja tasaisesti molemmilta puolilta melko tiukkaan ja silti satulaan jää pieni välys. Eli satula heiluu. Koskaan ei oo näin käynyt ja pitääkö tässä nyt sitten ajella liikkeeseen säädättämään kaksi pulttia kohilleen... Vai mitä voin vielä koittaa? Bontragerin hissitolppa ja perus Bontragerin satula. Kiinnitys kahdella pultilla satulan etu- ja takapuolelta.



Onko satula irti vai onko välys itse hissitolpassa? Eli liikkuuko hissitolpan liukuputki tolpan rungossa? Tämmönen tuli vastaan juuri.

----------


## Roces

Kyl mä sanoisin, että satula heiluu sivuttais suunnassa ja tolppa myös. Tai siis se yläosan kiinnitys... Näkyi selkeästi ku tolpan painoi alas. Välys on ärsyttävä ja eihän tollasta pitäis olla...

----------


## Roces

Ilmeisesti pieni välys/klappi taitaa olla jonkinlainen ominaisuus tässä hissitolpassa myös. Täytyy kysyä asiasta ku vie pyörän ensihuoltoon.

----------


## Kanuuna

Hissitolppien ominaisuus. Kovaa ajoa vaan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kilpuri

Pikakysymys rataspakoista

Mulla on nyt pyörässä (eMTB) PG-1130 11-42 pakka ja GX vaiheet pitkällä kehdolla. Tilasin uuden samanlaisen, mutta tulossa myös vaihtokiekot mihin voisi kokeilla toistakin pakkamerkkiä jos vaihtaminen olisi hieman sulavampi. Shimanon XT:tä havittelin, mutta XXL:n kuvauksessa sanotaan että toimii vain lyhyen kehdon kanssa. Onko oikeasti noin / miten voi olla? 🤔 

Toisaalta onko muita pakkasuosituksia? Paino ei kovin kriittinen anyway painavassa pyörässä. Enemminkin sais kestää ja olla sulavat vaihdot kovallakin vedolla.

----------


## SSGT-92

Tätä ;https://bike.shimano.com/en-EU/produ.../CS-M8000.html varmaan tarkoitit ?
Sivuuta noi pullukkaliikkeen tekniset infot, valmistajan sivuilla oikeaa tietoa.
Kyllä tuo toimii tuolla GX vaihtajalla ihan ok.
Vaihtaessasi kiekon toiseen,saattanet joutua säätämään sen takavaihtajan sit kohilleen.

----------


## Jori82

Tietämätön kyselee kun ei varmaa vastausta löytänyt mistään.

Voiko tubeless-vanteelle huoletta laittaa sisuri+rengas yhdistelmän?

----------


## Kanuuna

> Tietämätön kyselee kun ei varmaa vastausta löytänyt mistään.
> 
> Voiko tubeless-vanteelle huoletta laittaa sisuri+rengas yhdistelmän?



Voi. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ripee

Focus Jam2 on avustusvipujen yläpuolel tuollainen vipu mistä vaijeri lähtee rungon sisälle takavaihtajalle? Mikä vivun tarkoitus on?
https://uppaa.fi/image/XPW

----------


## hphuhtin

Eiköhän se mene hissitolpalle..

----------


## Ripee

Vivusta ei ainakaan satula laske?

----------


## hphuhtin

Oletan, että osaat käyttää hissitolppaa. Jos ei penkki mene alas kun painat tuota kun istut satulassa (etkä ole tosi kevyt) sitten on jotain rikki. Jam2:sta tietysti voi olla joku malli jossa ei ole hissitolppaa, mistäs minä tiedän, luulen vain että kaikissa on. Hissitolpan vivulta tuo vaan näyttää. Teoriassa voisi myös olla joku jousituksen lukitusvipu, mutta sen kyllä huomaisi iskarin puolelta.

----------


## Ripee

Kävin uudelleen kokeilemassa ja hissitolppa se on :Hymy: 
Uutuuden kankeutta oli. Aikaisemmin ei ole tuollaista ollut, ja kun satulaan ei ulkoisesti näy edes menevän mitään vaijeria, niin eipä tullut mieleen. Kiitos rohkaisusta :Hymy:

----------


## hphuhtin

Omatkin tolpat voi olla vähän jämähtäneitä jos ei ole pidempään hetkeen käyttänyt. On se tyylikkäämpää vetää lukitus sisäkautta. 

Annan samaa hoitoa hissitolpan putkelle kuin iskareiden putkille, eli  aina ajon jälkeen puhtaaksi, harvakseltaan ”SRAM butteria” pintaan, pumppaus ja ylimääräiset pois, toisinaan jotain voitelevaa öljyä kuten brunox deo suihkauttaen ja rätillä pyyhkäisy.

----------


## Jori82

Tätäkin varmaan monesti täällä kysytty mutta pikaisella haulla en löytänyt vastausta taas kerran.
Miten läpiakseli kiristetään niin että pyörä on varmasti suorassa? Irrotin kiekon ja laitoin takaisin niin levyjarru laahaa aika rajustikin, kuvittelin että läpiakseli menisi automaattisesti ns. oikeaan kohtaan.

----------


## Iglumies

Navan päätyholkit ei ole, tai ole olleet kohdallaan.
Muuten läpiakselilla ei pitäisi tulla tuollaista ongelmaa.

----------


## hphuhtin

> Tätäkin varmaan monesti täällä kysytty mutta pikaisella haulla en löytänyt vastausta taas kerran.
> Miten läpiakseli kiristetään niin että pyörä on varmasti suorassa? Irrotin kiekon ja laitoin takaisin niin levyjarru laahaa aika rajustikin, kuvittelin että läpiakseli menisi automaattisesti ns. oikeaan kohtaan.



Olisiko tullut hipaistua jarrukahvaa kun kiekko oli poissa, ja mäntä tai männät päässeet vähän ulos? Kiekko uudestaan pois ja jollain litteällä ja tylpällä esineellä painellen mäntiä sisään (itse käytän talttaa, mutta kaikissa ohjeissa käsketään varomaan niin varoitan  :Vink: ) 

Ja sen jälkeen ehkä sitten jarrusatulan keskitys, eli kiekko paikalleen, jarrusatulan ruuveja vähän löysälle, jarru pohjaan joko jonkun toisen avustamana tai vaikka nippusiteellä ja satulan ruuvit taas kireälle.

----------


## oem

Ainakin kannattaa irrottaa pyörä haarukasta ja laittaa takaisin niin että akseli "pohjassa".

----------


## SSGT-92

Läpiakselihan on "pohjassa" aina, ymmärtääkseni. Avoimilla haarukan päillä tuo on hyvinkin mahdollinen tilanne.

----------


## oppes

> Läpiakselihan on "pohjassa" aina, ymmärtääkseni. Avoimilla haarukan päillä tuo on hyvinkin mahdollinen tilanne.



+1. Samaa ajattelin. Miten ihmeessä läpiakselilla varustetun saisi asennettua toispuoleisesti?

----------


## sampo12

Miltä noiden resin jarrupalojen kuuluu näyttää? En luonnollisesti kun jarrut toimii jaksa paloja katsoa, nyt kun katson niin ihan lasittuneet. Helvetillinen ulvonta (siis oikeasti sellanen, että risteyksessä autoilijatkin katsoo) kuuluu ja jarruteho huono. Ongelma ollut keväästä asti pahenevana. Hioin palat ja levyt, auttoi yhden lenkin. Kävin tekemässä 10 kovaa jarrutusta, auttoi yhden lenkin. Viime lenkillä aina kun enemmän jarrutteli teho palasi, muuten huonoa. Vaihdoin uudet palat, noille heti alkuun varmaan ne kovat jarrutukset sisäänajona? Voiko levyssä olla jotain "vikaa"? http://whitebikes.com/bikes/xc-290-ltd-xt-18/

----------


## tokage

Moro,

Mulla on pari kesää sitten käytettynä ostettu cyclo, jossa on nyt muutaman tuhannen ajamani kilometrin jälkeen eturattaan ja kammen välinen liitos alkanut natisemaan, ja pari pulttiakin kiinnityksestä irronnut. Googlailin ja luin, että tässä tilanteessa lienee oikea ratkaisu uusi kampisarja, koska pulttien kierteet ovat aika varmasti menneet pilalle jo. 

Pyörässä on SRAMin Apex-vaihteet, 1x10 setup, eturatas 39T ja takana 12-28 pakka. 39T kampisarjoja ei ollut hirveän isoa valikoimaa kaupoissa mitä nopeasti katsoin, mutta tällainen sarja olisi aika monessa kaupassa saatavilla: https://bike.shimano.com/en-EU/product/component/alfine-s7000s700/FC-S501.html

Speksattu 9-vaihteisille rataspakoille, mutta toisaalla foorumeilla puhuttiin että ei pitäis tulla silti ongelmia. Mitä veikkaatte tällaisen kampisarjan yhteensopivuudeksi pyörään? Sanokaa myös jos tulee mieleen muita keinoja ratkaista ongelma.

Kiitos jos etukäteen neuvoista.

----------


## Marsusram

> Moro,
> 
> Mulla on pari kesää sitten käytettynä ostettu cyclo, jossa on nyt muutaman tuhannen ajamani kilometrin jälkeen eturattaan ja kammen välinen liitos alkanut natisemaan, ja pari pulttiakin kiinnityksestä .



Kuulostaa että tarvitaan vain uudet rattaanpultit ja vastakappaleet, kiinni kierrelukitteen kanssa.

----------


## Carl0s

Mikä meni pieleen? Päätin pestä fillarin kun tuli alkuviikko ajettua sateessa. Suihkin takapakkaan tehopesua ja hinkkasin vanhat rasvat pois 20mm pensselin avulla. Sama operaatio ketjuille ja etuvaihtajalle. Huuhtelu kastelukannulla ja loppuksi loppufillarin pesu. Pesun alussa ketju oli takaa isoimmalla rattaalla, mutta abaut puolessavälissä napsuttelin ketjun pienimmälle rattaalle. Pesun jälkeen kun oli tarkoitus aloittaa rasvaa ketjuja Ja lähdin vaihtamaan takaata takaisin isolle rattaalle olikin yllätys suuri kun ensimmäisellä 5:llä naksulla vaihtaja ei liikkunut ollenkaan. Aivan kuin vaihtajan pidätinruuvi olisi luistanu. Melkeen tunnin tuota tutkin enkä saanut päähän mistä vika olisi voinut johtua. Pidätinruuvin luistaminen olisi epätodennäköistä, sillä kun lopulta säädin vaihteet takaisin kohdilleen vetämällä pidätinruuvin alta ”löysät pois” oli vaijerinpää niin pitkä että se meni pinnojen väliin. 

Toinen mysteeri oli jumittamaan alkanut vapaaratas, eli kun vapaaraattaslla on veto päällä ei vedon lopputtua ratas hyppääkään vapaalle. Tuota en viellä saanut purettua, tuo napa vaatii ilmeisesti 17mm ”ohkaseb” kiintoavaimen jollasta ei pakista löytynyt. 

nyt oon vähän ihmeissäni syy-seuraussuhteesta pesuun. Järkeen kävisi jos olisin pessyt takapakan jollain teollisuushöyrypainepesurilla, mutta kun pesu oli suihkepullolla ja ”sadekastelukannulla” joten paineet ei ollu suuret.

----------


## Amfinaut

> Mikä meni pieleen? Päätin pestä fillarin kun tuli alkuviikko ajettua sateessa. Suihkin takapakkaan tehopesua ja hinkkasin vanhat rasvat pois 20mm pensselin avulla. Sama operaatio ketjuille ja etuvaihtajalle. Huuhtelu kastelukannulla ja loppuksi loppufillarin pesu. Pesun alussa ketju oli takaa isoimmalla rattaalla, mutta abaut puolessavälissä napsuttelin ketjun pienimmälle rattaalle. Pesun jälkeen kun oli tarkoitus aloittaa rasvaa ketjuja Ja lähdin vaihtamaan takaata takaisin isolle rattaalle olikin yllätys suuri kun ensimmäisellä 5:llä naksulla vaihtaja ei liikkunut ollenkaan. Aivan kuin vaihtajan pidätinruuvi olisi luistanu. Melkeen tunnin tuota tutkin enkä saanut päähän mistä vika olisi voinut johtua. Pidätinruuvin luistaminen olisi epätodennäköistä, sillä kun lopulta säädin vaihteet takaisin kohdilleen vetämällä pidätinruuvin alta ”löysät pois” oli vaijerinpää niin pitkä että se meni pinnojen väliin.



Oisko takavaihtajan vaijerin kulkureitin pituus muuttunut kun vaijeria tulee yhtäkkiä "ylimääräistä"? Eli tsekkaa, että vaijeri menee oikeaa reittiä ja kaikki mahdolliset vaijerin kuoret ja holkit ovat oikeissa koloissaan.

----------


## Carl0s

> Oisko takavaihtajan vaijerin kulkureitin pituus muuttunut kun vaijeria tulee yhtäkkiä "ylimääräistä"? Eli tsekkaa, että vaijeri menee oikeaa reittiä ja kaikki mahdolliset vaijerin kuoret ja holkit ovat oikeissa koloissaan.



Koitin tänään tutkailla ja kaikki vaijerit vaikuttaisi olevan paikoillaan. Vaijeri sukeltaa takahaarukan alusta rungon sisään ja ilmestyy uudelleen keulaputken vierestä. Kummassakin "läpiviennissä" vaijerinkuori tuntuu olevan tiukassa ilman ylimääräistä väljää. 

Sain tänään avattua tuo takanavan ja vettähän sinne oli pestessä päässyt. Ei muuta kun laakerit putsaukseen jonka jälkeen kävin tuon vapaa-navan kimppuun. vaapaa-navan merkistä ei hajua, mutta pikaisella googlauksella SunTour käyttää samanlaista lukituspulttia (2 tappia 25mm päässä toisistaan). Oikeaa työkalua ei löytynyt, mutta ikean hyllykkannatin oli tehty 3mm x 25mm lattaraudasta ja sopi noihin hahloihin kun nenä päähän. Ongelma: Tuohan on aivan pirun tiukassa - Meni tuo 3mm jengalle kun tuota koitin avata. 

Eikös tuon pitäisi aueta ihan normaalisti vastapäivään?

----------


## Twinning

> Eikös tuon pitäisi aueta ihan normaalisti vastapäivään?



Jotain videota vilkaisin, missä ukko toteaa, että (ilmeisesti) vastaava osa on vasenkätisillä kierteillä.

...tuossa vielä linkki, kolmen minuutin kohdilla irrottaa tuota kuppi/kartio-osaa: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9gIEG1db0s

e. mainitaanhan tuo muuten tietysti tämän aihealueen ainoassa sticky-ketjussakin heti ensimmäisessä viestissä. :P

----------


## 3001

Kuinka suuri ero on hope tech 3 x2 ja hope tech 3 e4 jarruilla? Mietin vaan loppuuko x2:sista puhti kovemmassa rymistelyssä?

----------


## Carl0s

> Jotain videota vilkaisin, missä ukko toteaa, että (ilmeisesti) vastaava osa on vasenkätisillä kierteillä.
> 
> ...tuossa vielä linkki, kolmen minuutin kohdilla irrottaa tuota kuppi/kartio-osaa: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9gIEG1db0s
> 
> e. mainitaanhan tuo muuten tietysti tämän aihealueen ainoassa sticky-ketjussakin heti ensimmäisessä viestissä. :P



Hetki... Tuossa tuo kaveri purkaa tuon vapaa-navan avaamalla tuon kupin. Hällä näyttäisi olevan koko napa irti vanten keskiöstä. Mulla ongelmana on että en saa koko napaa irti vanteen keskiöstä. Purin kasetin pois, akselin pois jonka jälkeen tuon ylemmässä olevan kupin päällä oli pölysuoja jonka alla oli laakerikuulat. Mitä koitin ohjeita guuglailla niin tuon vapaa-navan pitäisi lähteä irti keskiöstä (yleensä) 10mm kuusiokoloavaimella, mutta tuossa tuo läpireikä on täysin pyöreä. Siitä siis oletus että tuo erikoiskiinnitteinen kuppi pitäisi vapaa-napaa kiinni vanteen keskiössä.

----------


## tuplas

> Hetki... Tuossa tuo kaveri purkaa tuon vapaa-navan avaamalla tuon kupin. Hällä näyttäisi olevan koko napa irti vanten keskiöstä. Mulla ongelmana on että en saa koko napaa irti vanteen keskiöstä. Purin kasetin pois, akselin pois jonka jälkeen tuon ylemmässä olevan kupin päällä oli pölysuoja jonka alla oli laakerikuulat. Mitä koitin ohjeita guuglailla niin tuon vapaa-navan pitäisi lähteä irti keskiöstä (yleensä) 10mm kuusiokoloavaimella, mutta tuossa tuo läpireikä on täysin pyöreä. Siitä siis oletus että tuo erikoiskiinnitteinen kuppi pitäisi vapaa-napaa kiinni vanteen keskiössä.



Myötäpäivää kiertämällä tuota kahen uran rinkulaa pitäs avautua ja sit lähtis vapaaratas irti. Tuolla vähän saman tyylinen purettuna kuvissa http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/vie...hp?f=1&t=46156

----------


## Carl0s

> Myötäpäivää kiertämällä tuota kahen uran rinkulaa pitäs avautua ja sit lähtis vapaaratas irti. Tuolla vähän saman tyylinen purettuna kuvissa http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/vie...hp?f=1&t=46156




Pitääpi huomenna katsoa tuoreilla silmillä uudelleen. Tuolla ( https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v12fi_1GbGs ) kaverit rakentavat saman näköisen navan uudelleen ja tuo vapaa-napa lähtee irti 15mm kuusiokololla. Jätin ton navan nyt yöksi liikoomaan ATF kylpyyn. Jos toiminta ei sillä normalisoidu niin pitää perehtyä lisää tuohon purkamiseen. (Pesun jälkeen vapaa-napa jäi siis "kiinni" niin että kammet pyörii satunnaisesti takarenkaan mukana).

----------


## palikka

Kuvasta paha sanoa mutta ootko varma, ettei ole 12mm kuusiokoloavaimeilla aukaisu.. ja tuolta vastapuolelta (jarrulevyn) kuusiokoloavain sisään. Näin se tais ainakin itellä olla ku luulin pyöreeksi ku suurin kuusiokoloavainsetin 10mm pyöri tyhjää tuolla ja paha silmällä oli pohjalle asti nähdä. Jotain muuta hommaa varten olin sitten kuitenkin isomman avaimen vielä ostanut erikseen niin onneksi löytyi työkaluistani moinen. Mainittakoon navan koko 148x12 boost KT-M4TR, vapaarattaan mallia en tiedä... arvaus novatec jotain.

----------


## Carl0s

> Kuvasta paha sanoa mutta ootko varma, ettei ole 12mm kuusiokoloavaimeilla aukaisu.. ja tuolta vastapuolelta (jarrulevyn) kuusiokoloavain sisään. Näin se tais ainakin itellä olla ku luulin pyöreeksi ku suurin kuusiokoloavainsetin 10mm pyöri tyhjää tuolla ja paha silmällä oli pohjalle asti nähdä. Jotain muuta hommaa varten olin sitten kuitenkin isomman avaimen vielä ostanut erikseen niin onneksi löytyi työkaluistani moinen. Mainittakoon navan koko 148x12 boost KT-M4TR, vapaarattaan mallia en tiedä... arvaus novatec jotain.



Pitää huomenna kattoo vielä fikkarilla jarrulevyn puolelta, tähän asti tarkastellu lähinnä rataspakan puolelta olettamuksella "Totta kai se täältä lähtee auki"... Tossa navassa ei lue oikeen mitään joka vähän hankaloitti tätä operaatiota (jotkut Cuben kiekot). Mutta varsinainen vanne tulee runkoon kiinni 12mm läpiakselilla, ja toi napaa kassasa pitävä akseli on varmaan ton 15mm halkasijaltaan joten siltä kantilta toi 15mm kuusiokolo voisi olla osuva :/

----------


## El Cheapo

Ajatuksissa on "pieni vaihto", Shimano Claris -> SRAM Red 10v.
Kohteena on naisen fillari johon omistaja on vahvasti tykästynyt ja runko/ajoasento on "sweetspotissa".
Claris on 8v ja Red siis 10v, vaihtoon menee siis vähintään takapakka, ja kammet(kahvat ja vaihtajat ovat jo)?
Kiekot ovat DT Swissin P1800:t, tähän tarvitaan shimmi kymppipakkaa varten?
Kammet ovat Suntourin valmistetta neliökiinnityksellä. Kävisikö näiden tilalle Tiagran kammet ja keskiö?

Kiitos vastauksista!

----------


## Keukeu

Jos vaihtaa hydraulisen jarrusatulan (shimano Br-rs785), niin pitääkö jarruletkun osia vaihtaa (olive/helmi tms) vai voinko käyttää vanhaa letkua sellaisenaan?

pyörällä on ajettu yli 10tkm ja jarrupalojen tai levyjen vaihto tai ilmaus ei auta vinkuminen, joten epäilen että jarrusylinterin välistä pääsee öljyä.

----------


## ikispessu

Säätänyt n. 8v vanhaa ultegran vaihteistoa jossa kolme eturatasta ja en saa etuvaihtajaa millään  keinolla toimimaan ilman että vaatii ylimääräisen napsun pienimmältä keksimmäiselle siirron jälkeen jotta häkkikin liikahtaa kohdalleen. Onko tämä normaalia että ylimääräinen napsu vaaditaan vai mikähän auttaisi?

----------


## oppes

> Jos vaihtaa hydraulisen jarrusatulan (shimano Br-rs785), niin pitääkö jarruletkun osia vaihtaa (olive/helmi tms) vai voinko käyttää vanhaa letkua sellaisenaan?
> 
> pyörällä on ajettu yli 10tkm ja jarrupalojen tai levyjen vaihto tai ilmaus ei auta vinkuminen, joten epäilen että jarrusylinterin välistä pääsee öljyä.



Siis onko ongelma vinkuminen? Se nyt ei ainakaan samanlaiseen satulaan/paloihin vaihtamalla ratkea. Ja öljyhän ei vinkumista aiheuta....

----------


## Keukeu

> Siis onko ongelma vinkuminen? Se nyt ei ainakaan samanlaiseen satulaan/paloihin vaihtamalla ratkea. Ja öljyhän ei vinkumista aiheuta....



Ongelma on sama kuin tässä kuvattu:
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...t-vesisateessa

Eli kulunut/rikkoutunut satula pääepäily.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Carl0s

> Kuvasta paha sanoa mutta ootko varma, ettei ole 12mm kuusiokoloavaimeilla aukaisu.. ja tuolta vastapuolelta (jarrulevyn) kuusiokoloavain sisään.



Tämä! Aamulla kun paremmassa valossa katsoi niin tosiaan, tuolla sisällä oli koneistettu aivan uskomattoman pienet ”kolot” joihin kuusiokoloavaimen kulmat käyvät. Nopealla kurkkauksella putki näyttää täysin pyöreältä. 

kuitenkaan vapaa-napaa en lähtenyt ruuvaamaan irti. 15mm kuusiokoloavainta ei löydy pakista eikä mistään lähistön kivijalkakaupasta. Tuo yön yli ATF:ssä liottaminen tuntui tekevän taikoja. Aamulla tuossa ARF:ssä oli selkeästi jotain sakkaa ( vettä? Skeidaa?) ja vapaa-napa toimi tuon jälkeen taas täysin moitteitta. Ei muuta kun fillari kasaan ja kovaa ajoa. 


PS. Tuolle jarruvaijerin selittämättömälle pidentymiselle ei löytynyt mitään järjevää selitystä. Voiko olla mahdollista että vaijeri olisi venynyt noin paljon?

----------


## SSGT-92

Taitaa tuo mainitsemasi ylimääräinen napsu olla se varsinainen siirto ja sitä edeltävä on trimmisäätö (liikuttaa vain hieman siirtäjänhäkkiä,ettei pienemmillä takarattailla ketju hankaa häkkiin), luulen mä.
Mikäs mallinumero sun vivuilla on,voisi helpomminettiä lisä infoa niistä ?

----------


## oppes

> Ongelma on sama kuin tässä kuvattu:
> http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...t-vesisateessa
> 
> Eli kulunut/rikkoutunut satula pääepäily.
> 
> No eihän mahdollisesti vuotavalla satulalla ole mitään tekemistä kirskuvan/kiljuvan jarrun kanssa. Jos tuo satula vuotaisi, olisit huomannut tuon ajat sitten jarrutehossa / kahvan painumisessa tankoon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ikispessu

> Taitaa tuo mainitsemasi ylimääräinen napsu olla se varsinainen siirto ja sitä edeltävä on trimmisäätö (liikuttaa vain hieman siirtäjänhäkkiä,ettei pienemmillä takarattailla ketju hankaa häkkiin), luulen mä.
> Mikäs mallinumero sun vivuilla on,voisi helpomminettiä lisä infoa niistä ?



6700 lienee mallinumero noilla

----------


## SSGT-92

Tuossa ;https://si.shimano.com/pdfs/um/UM-6VX0A-002-00-ENG.pdf sit trimmiä (noise prevention) on selitetty.

Ketjun ollessa pienimmällä etusella alat kääntää jarruvipua sisällepäin, siin tuntuu eka vastus suht pienen liikkeen jälkeen, tämä on se trimmi. Paina vipu suoraan tästä yli liikkeen loppuun asti ja vaihtaja siirtyy isommalle rattaalle.
Jos lopetat liikkeen siihen ekaan "vastukseen" ja vapautat vivun, olet trimmannut.
Alaspäin toimii saman lailla, se eka "pieni napsu on trimmi ja siitä suoraan yli painaessa vaihtaa pienemmälle eturattaalle.

----------


## ikispessu

Ok, kiitoksia!

----------


## EemeIi

> Etuvaihtaja on alkanut reistailla: pienen ja keskirattaan välillä vaihtuu niin kuin pitää, mutta isoimmalle ei edes yritä. Vaihtaja ei tunnu edes tarttuvan vaijeriin, vaan liikkuu täysin ilman vastetta kun yrittää vaihtaa isoimmalle rattaalle. Vaijerin pitäisi olla oikealla kireydellä, eivätkä rajoittimetkaan ole vastassa (jos olisivat, niin vaihdinvipuhan tökkäisi vastaan, eikä kulkisi tyhjää). Tarkistin vaijerinkin, ja se oli päällisin puolin täysin ehjä. Missä vika, ja millä sen korjaa? Muutenkin kuin ostamalla uuden vaihtajan? Koitin öljyä ruikkia sisään kasat, mutta toiminta ei muuttunut ainakaan vielä. (En vielä avannut etuvaihtajaa kun siinä olevasta ruuvista oli kanta entinen.)
> 
> Speksit: Olisko Shimano Deore etuvaihtaja (kolme vaihdetta) ja joku alemman sarjan vaihteenvalitsin.



Löytyi tähän korjaus, eikä ollutkaan öljystä kiinni. Vaihtajassa on sisällä vipuun liittyvä pala, joka vuorostaan työntää/kiertää osaa, johon vaijeri on kiinnitetty. Ko. palassa oleva jousi oli päässyt väärälle puolelle, jolloin pala saa työnnettyä vain pienimmän vaihteen kakkoselle, muttei menee enää koloon, jonka kanssa saataisiin työnnettyä kakkonen kolmoselle.

En nyt löytänyt sopivaa kuvaa aiheesta, mutta ehkä tuosta joku vastaavan vaihtajan avannut saa selon.

----------


## Hirta

Onko Shimanon SLX vaihteisto / jarrut yhtähyvät jossei paremmat kuin Sram NX / Guide R vaihteisto / jarrut? Shimanon jarrut taitavat olla harrastelijalle helpompi huoltaa? Vaikea päättää kahdesta pyörästä joissa nuo komponentit ovat merkittävin ero..

----------


## EemeIi

Miten eri osasarjat eroavat keskenään ketjun kireyden suhteen, ja siten siinä miten töyssyissä ketjut hakkaavat runkoon? Mietin tätä aina välillä maastossa, koska se on omassa pyörässä ainoita kovia äänenlähteitä, josta ei oikein pääse eroon. Tekeekö eroa onko eturattaita 1, 2 vai 3?

Itsellä Shimanon 3x9 Deore (XT) sarja ja röykköisissä alamäissä aikamoinen melu. Joskus olen jostain lukenut että XTR olisi kireämmällä, mutta miten on ihmisten kokoemukset hakkaamisen ja melun suhteen?

----------


## +€+

> Miten eri osasarjat eroavat keskenään ketjun kireyden suhteen, ja siten siinä miten töyssyissä ketjut hakkaavat runkoon? Mietin tätä aina välillä maastossa, koska se on omassa pyörässä ainoita kovia äänenlähteitä, josta ei oikein pääse eroon. Tekeekö eroa onko eturattaita 1, 2 vai 3?
> 
> Itsellä Shimanon 3x9 Deore (XT) sarja ja röykköisissä alamäissä aikamoinen melu. Joskus olen jostain lukenut että XTR olisi kireämmällä, mutta miten on ihmisten kokoemukset hakkaamisen ja melun suhteen?



Deore XT takavaihtajajissa on se harmaa kytkin jolla saa ketjun tiukemmalle ja vastaavasti huollon aikana löysemmälle. Tätä kytkintä ei ole kuin 10, 11 ja 12 lehtisissä. Ketju voi myös olla liian pitkä ja miljoona muutakin syytä. Kuva kertoisi kyllä paljon. Ilman sitä on aika turha kysellä apua.

----------


## Marsusram

Nykyisissä "Shadow Plus" -takavaihtajissa on nivelessä kitkakytkin, joka vaimentaa häkin heilumista. Harmaa vipu vapauttaa kitkajarrutuksen.
Vaihdoin yhteen 3x10v pyörään vanhan kitkakytkimettömän XT -vaihtajan tilalle SLX 7000 Shadow Plus malliin ja johan loppui ketjun hakkaaminen ja vaihtaminenkin parani.
Tarpeeksi uuteen vaihtamalla siis paranee, jousen kireys on pienempi tekijä kuin tuo lisävaimennus.

3 eturatasta johtaa pitkähäkkiseen vaihtajaan, jolloin pitempi heilurin varsi on vaikeampi jousella pidätellä.

----------


## Marsusram

> Onko Shimanon SLX vaihteisto / jarrut yhtähyvät jossei paremmat kuin Sram NX / Guide R vaihteisto / jarrut? Shimanon jarrut taitavat olla harrastelijalle helpompi huoltaa? Vaikea päättää kahdesta pyörästä joissa nuo komponentit ovat merkittävin ero..



Uusimmissa malleissa ovat yhtä hyvät, molemmat toimivat. Ero on makuasia, haluaako kaksisuuntaiset Rapidfire niksuttimet, vai peukkutoimiset NX raksuttimet (jotka onneksi voi vaihtaa kiertovaihtajaan). Taikka max 2 sormelle riittävän pikkukahvan vai pitemmän 3-sormiotteen jarrulla. Mineraaliöljyn kanssa on helpompi puljata kuin DOT-jarrunesteiden.

Paremman näköinen pyörä kannattaa valita..

----------


## Hirta

> Uusimmissa malleissa ovat yhtä hyvät, molemmat toimivat. Ero on makuasia, haluaako kaksisuuntaiset Rapidfire niksuttimet, vai peukkutoimiset NX raksuttimet (jotka onneksi voi vaihtaa kiertovaihtajaan). Taikka max 2 sormelle riittävän pikkukahvan vai pitemmän 3-sormiotteen jarrulla. Mineraaliöljyn kanssa on helpompi puljata kuin DOT-jarrunesteiden.
> 
> Paremman näköinen pyörä kannattaa valita..



Kiitos vastauksesta! Pyörillä on vielä 400e hintaeroa, kalliimpi 29" ja halvempi 27.5" nakeilla. Kumpikin Stumpjumper 2019 mallia.

----------


## ikispessu

Mikähän on tämä mystinen ääni joka kuuluu pyörästäni ajaessa?
Ei kuulu jos nostaa pyörän pukille ja pyörittää siinä. Eli vaatii ajamista. Ääni on epäsäännöllinen ja välillä sitä ei kuulu ollenkaan. Linkki videoon:
https://streamable.com/nnbzl

----------


## TERU

Mistä näppärästi xtr m960 kampiin rattaita, 44/32/22, tuo keskimmäinen nyt hetimmiten? Muutakin kulutustavaraa fillareihin vois samalla katella. Taitaa mennä ulkomaan kauppaan.

----------


## Jori82

Mulla on tollanen Cuben cyclocross jolla oon ajanut alle 300km. Kun pyöritän etukiekkoa ilmassa niin se pyörii todella tahmeasti, ei rullaa hyvin ollenkaan. Olen irroittanut kerran etukiekon, olenko voinut jotenkin tyriä tuossa? Jarru tsekattu tietenkin, ettei se laahaa. Ko. mallissa on läpiakseli. Olen myöskin lähes varma, etten ole kiertänyt akselia liian kireään.

Mitä mun kannattaa tarkistaa / tehdä?

----------


## hphuhtin

> Mulla on tollanen Cuben cyclocross jolla oon ajanut alle 300km. Kun pyöritän etukiekkoa ilmassa niin se pyörii todella tahmeasti, ei rullaa hyvin ollenkaan. Olen irroittanut kerran etukiekon, olenko voinut jotenkin tyriä tuossa? Jarru tsekattu tietenkin, ettei se laahaa. Ko. mallissa on läpiakseli. Olen myöskin lähes varma, etten ole kiertänyt akselia liian kireään.
> 
> Mitä mun kannattaa tarkistaa / tehdä?



Onko pyörä ensihuollettu?

----------


## Jake77

Mikähän adapteri olisi oikea, kun fox rhythm 34 etuhaarukkaan haluan 203 mm jarrulevyn. Nykyinen levy on 180 mm ja ilman adapteria menisi kai 160 mm. Guide r on jarru. Millään en tahdo löytää sopivaa.

----------


## arctic biker

> Mistä näppärästi xtr m960 kampiin rattaita, 44/32/22, tuo keskimmäinen nyt hetimmiten? Muutakin kulutustavaraa fillareihin vois samalla katella. Taitaa mennä ulkomaan kauppaan.



Voe Teru ,luulis sun tietävän nuo BCDmitat.

Offarina ens kuun alussa saatan ajaa Oulun kautta Rovaniemelle, saat tarjota kahvit.

----------


## SSGT-92

> Mikähän adapteri olisi oikea, kun fox rhythm 34 etuhaarukkaan haluan 203 mm jarrulevyn. Nykyinen levy on 180 mm ja ilman adapteria menisi kai 160 mm. Guide r on jarru. Millään en tahdo löytää sopivaa.



Tuolta ;https://www.bike24.com/1.php?content...18323%5D=18337 toi kai olisi sopiva;SM-MA-F203P/P2 
tai https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...t/rp-prod13747 tai https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...tmount-6-54447
Adapterin kaiketi pitäisi olla PM-PM 160 to 203 merkinnällä.

----------


## Jake77

Kiitos! Eiköhän näistä löydy. Noiden merkinnät ei ihan aukea aina.

----------


## JackOja

> Mistä näppärästi xtr m960 kampiin rattaita, 44/32/22, tuo keskimmäinen nyt hetimmiten? ....



Ai hitsi, otan osaa. Mulla oli nuo kammet yhdessä fillarissa jokunen vuosi sitten ja vaikea oli löytää kun BCD:t tosi eksoottiset. Niitä ei ole missään muissa kammissa kuin noissa ja alkavat olla museokamaa.

Hienot ja kevyet kyllä.

Shimanon omat ovat pirun kalliita jos onnistuu löytämään. Tarvikevalmistajista Blackspire, Middleburn, Stronglight, TA Specialities ja Wolftooth on tehnyt myös noihin kampiin rattaita. Paria edellämainittua löytyy pienemmistä brittikaupoista (ja valmistajalta suoraan?). Stronglightia ja TA:ta ranskalaiskioskeista... TA oli joskus myös bike-componentsin valikoimissa.

Hyvällä onnella voisi löytyä jonkin kioskin euron alelaaristakin? Tai taalan.

----------


## TERU

Kiitos osanotosta, museota jo ehdinkin ajatella, voi nuo kammet sinne joutaakin, mutta pitääpä panna vielä varakappale tilaukseen enne kuin museoin nuo. Ei joka maitokaupasta noita tosiaan saakaan.
https://www.bike-components.de/en/TA...mm-BCD-p13825/

----------


## TERU

> Voe Teru ,luulis sun tietävän nuo BCDmitat.
> 
> Offarina ens kuun alussa saatan ajaa Oulun kautta Rovaniemelle, saat tarjota kahvit.



Paha, ajan sunnuntaina, luultavasti vaimo mukana ja vielä autolla no pyörä sentään mukana, Vilppulaan tytön luo, siellä on muuten ihania mäkiä, vaikkapa Tammikosken tie ja maaston mukaisia vanhanaikaisia sorateitä, 26x2,2 tuuman renkaat toimii hyvin. Menee alkukuukausi sitten noissa maastoissa! Kahvia saa nauttia Oulussa tai Kempeleessä mukavin ajatuksin. 
Hyvää matkaa meille molemmille!

----------


## JackOja

^hyvä löytö, edullinenkin!

----------


## TERU

Hyvä tietää, kun ei noita lantteja yleensä helpolla minulta irtoa, samalla kait otettava tuo isompikin, kun vajaalla viidelläkympillä ja muutaman päivän toimitusajalla samaa merkkiä tuolta saa, ja sitten olisi iskaripumppukin ostettava tuolta, mikähän noista perushyvää käyttölaatua ei ammattilaiselle? Jotain pikkurihkamaa vielä samaan kolliin.

----------


## Aakoo

> Siis onko ongelma vinkuminen? Se nyt ei ainakaan samanlaiseen satulaan/paloihin vaihtamalla ratkea. Ja öljyhän ei vinkumista aiheuta....



Tässä puhutaan taas ilman parempaa tietoa. Öljy jarrupaloissa nimenomaan aiheuttaa jarrujen vinkumista. Itsellä XT 8000 jarrut vinkuivat kuin pistetty sika, ja kun otti palat irti, niin selkäpuolella näkyi öljyä männän kokoisina ohuina rinkuloina. Leyjen putsaamisen ja palojen vaihdon jälkeen oire häipyi hetkeksi, kunnes palasi samanlaisena ja taas öljyä paloissa. Toinen satula jopa vaihdettiin takuuseen, mutta sekin alkoi vuotaa talven mittaan. Ilmeisesti ihan tyyppivika Shimanon jarruissa. Homma korjaantui lopulta, kun hankin Sramin Guide jarrut....

----------


## oppes

> Tässä puhutaan taas ilman parempaa tietoa. Öljy jarrupaloissa nimenomaan aiheuttaa jarrujen vinkumista. Itsellä XT 8000 jarrut vinkuivat kuin pistetty sika, ja kun otti palat irti, niin selkäpuolella näkyi öljyä männän kokoisina ohuina rinkuloina. Leyjen putsaamisen ja palojen vaihdon jälkeen oire häipyi hetkeksi, kunnes palasi samanlaisena ja taas öljyä paloissa. Toinen satula jopa vaihdettiin takuuseen, mutta sekin alkoi vuotaa talven mittaan. Ilmeisesti ihan tyyppivika Shimanon jarruissa. Homma korjaantui lopulta, kun hankin Sramin Guide jarrut....



En muuten usko (FWIW). a) Noissa fillarin hydrauli-öljytilavuuksissa kyllä vuoto näkyy muutenkin kahvan painumisena tankoon b) jos tuonne oikeasti menee öljyä, niin jarruista katoaa pito kyllä samoin tein - ei se öljy sinne selkäpuolelle jää. Noilla palojen koolla ja kahvojen pituuksilla. Helppo kokeilla vaikka ruiskauttamalla CRC'tä tai muuta öljyä paloille / levylle - en suosittele. Mutta uskoo jokainen mihin haluaa - varsinkin jos tietää olevansa oikeassa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## TERU

Toinenkin toimittaja löytyi xtr m960 rattaille, jopa vähän edullisempi, näistä ei mitään kokemusta TA rattaat ovat olleet kestäviä ja toimivia muutoinkin.
https://www.probikeshop.com/en/gb/st...teeth/784.html

----------


## Aakoo

> En muuten usko (FWIW). a) Noissa fillarin hydrauli-öljytilavuuksissa kyllä vuoto näkyy muutenkin kahvan painumisena tankoon b) jos tuonne oikeasti menee öljyä, niin jarruista katoaa pito kyllä samoin tein - ei se öljy sinne selkäpuolelle jää. Noilla palojen koolla ja kahvojen pituuksilla. Helppo kokeilla vaikka ruiskauttamalla CRC'tä tai muuta öljyä paloille / levylle - en suosittele. Mutta uskoo jokainen mihin haluaa - varsinkin jos tietää olevansa oikeassa



Ihmeellistä vänkäämistä. Noin 6 kk palojen vaihto / levynjenputsaus yms. jumpan jälkeen tiedän tasan tarkkaan mistä puhun. Mäntien tiivisteistä tihkuu tippa pari viikossa öljyä palojen taakse rinkulaksi, ja imeytyy sieltä paloihin aiheuttaen jarrujen infernaalista kiljumista. Tuo määrä öljyä ei a) aiheuta kahvan painumista tankoon eikä b) vie jarrujen pitoa kokonaan. Ulkomaisten foorumien perusteella vika on hyvin tyypillinen Shimpan jarruille parin vuoden käytön jälkeen, ja oli ilmeisen tuttu mys Shimanolle koska viallinen satula meni takuuvaihtoon ilman mitään sen kummempia ihmettelyitä. Koska mitään korjaussarjaa tiivisteille ei ole, niin halvin keino on vaihtaa koko satula.

----------


## kalasatu

Sopiva määrä öljyä jarrupaloissa/levyllä aiheuttaa jarrujen huutamista. Itsekin joskus möhlinyt ketjuja voidellessa. Onneksi levyn voi puhdistaa liuottimella ja jarrupalat voi polttaa puhtaiksi sopivassa lämmössä.

Minimalistisen pieni vuoto jarrusatulassa ei pitäisi vielä aiheuta jarrukahvan painumista tankoon. Jarrukahvassahan on nestesäiliö, jossa on ylimääräistä jarrunestettä. Tuo ylimääräinen neste valuu normaalisti jarrusatulaan, kun jarrupalat kuluvat ja jarrumännät siirtyvät.

----------


## hphuhtin

> Ilmeisesti ihan tyyppivika Shimanon jarruissa.



No ei kyllä kaikissa XT 8000 jarruissa ole, ainakaan mulla ei vuotele. Yhden tapauksen perusteella en vielä puhuisi tyyppiviasta, vaikka vikaa saattoi hyvin olla siinä yksilössä. Oliko sitten enemmänkin kokemuksia, huolto sanoi näin tms.? Voi toki guuglata minkä tahansa hydraulisen jarrun + leaks ja hittejä löytyy aina, myös sram guide  :Vink:  (ei sinänsä mitään niitä vastaan).

----------


## TheMiklu

Joo juurikin XT (ja SLX?) jossa keraamiset männät. Talvella erityisesti valskaavat. Jotain asiassa ovat kaikessa hiljaisuudessa korjanneet.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk

----------


## hphuhtin

Ok, eli ehkä on sitten itsellä tarpeeksi uusi malli, 2018 pyörä. Ei viime talvenakaan ollut ongelmia.

----------


## Karvapallo

Olen muokkaamaan pyörää 2x -> 1x vaihteiseksi. Onko järkeviä tulppia ostettavissa tilkitsemään etuvaihtajan rungon sisäisiin kaapeliveto reikiin? Tai mitä olette käyttäneet tähän hommaan? Kyseessä 2017 alumiini Canyon Inflite

----------


## arctic biker

> Olen muokkaamaan pyörää 2x -> 1x vaihteiseksi. Onko järkeviä tulppia ostettavissa tilkkitsemään etuvaihtajan rungon sisäisiin kaapeliveto reikiin? Tai mitä olette käyttäneet tähän hommaan? Kyseessä 2017 alumiini Canyon Inflite



Voisit vaikka Canyonilta kysyä? Radon Jealousiin löytyi -discountilta hyllystä hissitolpan vaijerin reiälle tulppa, tosin ensin  piti emailata kunnen sivuiltaan löytänyt.

Gorillateipillä ens alkuun peitin josta muuten jää liimajäämiä.

----------


## Vivve

Tarviiko niitä tulpata?

----------


## oppes

> Sopiva määrä öljyä jarrupaloissa/levyllä aiheuttaa jarrujen huutamista. Itsekin joskus möhlinyt ketjuja voidellessa. Onneksi levyn voi puhdistaa liuottimella ja jarrupalat voi polttaa puhtaiksi sopivassa lämmössä.
> 
> Minimalistisen pieni vuoto jarrusatulassa ei pitäisi vielä aiheuta jarrukahvan painumista tankoon. Jarrukahvassahan on nestesäiliö, jossa on ylimääräistä jarrunestettä. Tuo ylimääräinen neste valuu normaalisti jarrusatulaan, kun jarrupalat kuluvat ja jarrumännät siirtyvät.



Ainakaan Shimpan männät ei siirry ulos palojen kuluessa vaan kahvan liike pitenee (ainakin minun neljässä pyörässäni, joissa kaikissa Shimanot). Toimii siis fillarissa eri logiikalla kuin autoissa tai moottoripyörissä, jossa pääsylinteriin tulee "korvausilmaa". Tämä on hyvä / kaiketi suunniteltukin ominaisuus, jotta palat eivät jää laahaamaan jarrutuksen jälkeen. Tuolla logiikalla vuotava työsylinteri aiheuttaa myös ilman pääsyn/imeytymisen jarruihin.

----------


## villho

Kyllähän maastopyörienkin jarrunestesäiliössä on reikä tuota "korvausilmaa" varten, jotta palojen kuluessa männät voivat liikkua ulospäin (ja jäädä sinne). Ilma on nestesäiliöstä löytyvän kumikalvon toisella puolella, jotta riski ilman pääsystä pääsylinteriin ja eteenpäin järjestelmään olisi mahdollisimman pieni.


Ja samalla tavalla mäntien tiivisteet näissäkin osallistuvat liikkeen palauttamiseen. Jos männät tahmaavat tiivisteiden kanssa niin kahvan liike kasvaa -> tällöi itse ainakin herkistelisin männät.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Ok, eli ehkä on sitten itsellä tarpeeksi uusi malli, 2018 pyörä. Ei viime talvenakaan ollut ongelmia.



Näiden asiantuntijoiden mukaanhan kaikissa on aina ongelmia. Itse olen pultannut fattiin 2016 tammikuussa Shimanon XT M785:t eikä nille ole sen jälkeen mitään muuta tehty kuin kerran vaihdettu palat.

----------


## Aakoo

Ja joidenkin asiantuntijoiden mukaan mikään mikä ei heille ole juuri henkilökohtaisesti tapahtunut, ei ole edes mahdollista.

----------


## oppes

> Kyllähän maastopyörienkin jarrunestesäiliössä on reikä tuota "korvausilmaa" varten, jotta palojen kuluessa männät voivat liikkua ulospäin (ja jäädä sinne). Ilma on nestesäiliöstä löytyvän kumikalvon toisella puolella, jotta riski ilman pääsystä pääsylinteriin ja eteenpäin järjestelmään olisi mahdollisimman pieni.
> 
> 
> Ja samalla tavalla mäntien tiivisteet näissäkin osallistuvat liikkeen palauttamiseen. Jos männät tahmaavat tiivisteiden kanssa niin kahvan liike kasvaa -> tällöi itse ainakin herkistelisin männät.



Juu. Varmaa noita voi olla erilaisia, mutta Shimanon perusjarruissa (ainakin omissa fillareissa) tuota korvausilmaa ei sinne pääsylinteriin pääse mitään "rakennettua reittiä". Siksi männätkin "peruuttavat".

----------


## Karvapallo

> Voisit vaikka Canyonilta kysyä? Radon Jealousiin löytyi -discountilta hyllystä hissitolpan vaijerin reiälle tulppa, tosin ensin  piti emailata kunnen sivuiltaan löytänyt.
> 
> Gorillateipillä ens alkuun peitin josta muuten jää liimajäämiä.



Kiitos vinkistä!

En jostain syystä tajunnut kysyä Canyonilta. Laitoin eilen illalla viestiä ja laittoivat tänään pari tulppaa veloituksetta postissa tulemaan. Hyvää palvelua!

----------


## dxteri

Onko näin että sramin vaihdeliipaisimissa vaihdetta saa vaihdettu vain peukalolla? Ei ole molempiin suuntiin toimivat vivut? Arvelin tuon pyöritettävän rullan viskata pois ja vaihtaa normaalin triggerin tilalle..

----------


## arctic biker

> Kiitos vinkistä!
> 
> En jostain syystä tajunnut kysyä Canyonilta. Laitoin eilen illalla viestiä ja laittoivat tänään pari tulppaa veloituksetta postissa tulemaan. Hyvää palvelua!



Mun piti maksaa!

----------


## Keukeu

> Koska mitään korjaussarjaa tiivisteille ei ole, niin halvin keino on vaihtaa koko satula.



Teitkö itse vaihdon? Vaihdoitko letkun osia (olive/helmi) vai käytitkö vanhoja?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Teitkö itse vaihdon? Vaihdoitko letkun osia (olive/helmi) vai käytitkö vanhoja?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Satulan päässä on banjopultti.

----------


## TheMiklu

> Näiden asiantuntijoiden mukaanhan kaikissa on aina ongelmia. Itse olen pultannut fattiin 2016 tammikuussa Shimanon XT M785:t eikä nille ole sen jälkeen mitään muuta tehty kuin kerran vaihdettu palat.



No niin pitäis ollakkin. Oli kuitenkin kyse 8000-sarjan jarruista.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rawjunk

Vein Zippin hiilikuitukiekot paikalliseen rihdattavaksi, niin eivät kuulemma saisi niitä rihdata, vaan ne pitäisi lähettää jonnekin Cycle Service Nordiciin, jos haluaa takuun säilyvän  :No huh!:  Onkohan tämä ihan normi käytäntö?

----------


## +€+

Cube Stereo 160 SL 27.5" taka-akselia vaille. Spekseissä lukee vain 12x148, eli boost. Pituus ja kierre pitäisi selvittää että voisi ostaa akselin jostain. Ilmeisesti Cubeissa on ainakin vanhemmissa 142mm käytetty 1mm pitchiä. Tästä en tiedä kun malli on 2018.

Sori jos väärä ketju. En löytänyt pienet kysymykset -ketjua akseleille.

----------


## SSGT-92

Et sitte oo kehannu kysyy RTech:ltä.https://rtech.fi/rtech/yritys/yhteystiedot/

----------


## +€+

> Et sitte oo kehannu kysyy RTech:ltä.https://rtech.fi/rtech/yritys/yhteystiedot/



Kiitos! Näköjään pitäisi useammin etsiä suomeksi tietoa. Tuollahan tuo https://rtech.fi/cube_x12_jd_142148_...tml?attr1_id=0

Ei tosin tietoa pituudesta mutta pitääpä varmistaa.

----------


## Aakoo

> Teitkö itse vaihdon? Vaihdoitko letkun osia (olive/helmi) vai käytitkö vanhoja?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



En, mutta tosiaan kuten todettu siinä on se banjo -liitin. Siihen ei tarvita kuin uudet o-renkaat (kumitiivisteet banjon molemmille puolille).

----------


## Munarello

> Mun piti maksaa!



Et vaan ole tarpeeksi tärkeä asiakas.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tepi-46

> Sopiva määrä öljyä jarrupaloissa/levyllä aiheuttaa jarrujen huutamista. Itsekin joskus möhlinyt ketjuja voidellessa. Onneksi levyn voi puhdistaa liuottimella ja jarrupalat voi polttaa puhtaiksi sopivassa lämmössä.
> 
> Minimalistisen pieni vuoto jarrusatulassa ei pitäisi vielä aiheuta jarrukahvan painumista tankoon. Jarrukahvassahan on nestesäiliö, jossa on ylimääräistä jarrunestettä. Tuo ylimääräinen neste valuu normaalisti jarrusatulaan, kun jarrupalat kuluvat ja jarrumännät siirtyvät.




Itse en spray öljypurkkia tuo enää  metriä lähemmäksi pyörää.  PTF viimeksi laittelin niveliin, sehän hyppäsi laikoille. Tehot pois ja hirveä huuto.

----------


## 3001

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/default/p...8mm-black.html

Onko kenelläkään kokemusta Progress merkkisistä maastopyörän vanteista? Uskaltaako tuollaisia hommata?

----------


## Warlord

> Vein Zippin hiilikuitukiekot paikalliseen rihdattavaksi, niin eivät kuulemma saisi niitä rihdata, vaan ne pitäisi lähettää jonnekin Cycle Service Nordiciin, jos haluaa takuun säilyvän  Onkohan tämä ihan normi käytäntö?



Näin mullekin eräästä huollosta sanottiin. Saivat siellä itse vain tarkistaa Zippit mutta kaikki huollot CSN:ssä. Mulla meni 5 viikkoa sillä reissulla.

----------


## Rawjunk

> Näin mullekin eräästä huollosta sanottiin. Saivat siellä itse vain tarkistaa Zippit mutta kaikki huollot CSN:ssä. Mulla meni 5 viikkoa sillä reissulla.



No onpa prkl kätevää. Pitääköhän tässä unohtaa takuut ja kirjottaa noille joku vastuuvapautuslomake  :Hymy:

----------


## TPP

http://www.swissstop.ch/tech/compounds/ghp2/

----------


## Sambolo

Mistä tietä milloin pakka lopussa? Vaihtaja menee uusiksi ja sattuneesta syystä myös ketju, pelaako uus ketju vielä ton kanssa vai pitäskö vaihtaa pakka myös? Nykynen sramin pakka nx 11-42, voiko laittaa isompi lehtistä sunracea tilalle?

----------


## Kanuuna

> Mistä tietä milloin pakka lopussa? Vaihtaja menee uusiksi ja sattuneesta syystä myös ketju, pelaako uus ketju vielä ton kanssa vai pitäskö vaihtaa pakka myös? Nykynen sramin pakka nx 11-42, voiko laittaa isompi lehtistä sunracea tilalle?



Pakka on finaalissa viimeistään, kun ketju lyö kaikilla rattailla yli. Sitä ennen ongelmaksi tosin muodostuvat vaihteiden hyppimiset ja ylilyöminen käytetyimmällä rattaalla. Lisäksi rutiseminen alkaa jo hyvissä ajoin vaikka ketjuja kierrättäisikin. 

Uuden ketjun toimiminen selvinnee koittamalla. Monesti hakee kyllä paikkansa parin kymmenen kilometrin aikana. 

Isompi pakka riippuu vaihtajan kapasiteetista. Jatkopalalla saa toimimaan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sambolo

Mitä meinaa tuo yli lyöminen? Vaihteet toimineet mielestäni normaalisti, pakkaa tai ketjuja en ole tosin vielä ikinä vaihtanut ja pyörällä menossa vissiin kolmas kausi, niin voishan sen ehkä varuilta vaihtaa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Kanuuna

Sitä, että hampaat ovat niin kuluneet, että ketju hyppää hampaiden yli, kun veto on päällä. 
https://youtu.be/g5uqTNmikro

Mutta joo, jos ei mitään merkkejä vielä ole, niin ei ole mielestäni vielä kiirusta vaihtaa pakkaa. 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hphuhtin

> Mitä meinaa tuo yli lyöminen? Vaihteet toimineet mielestäni normaalisti, pakkaa tai ketjuja en ole tosin vielä ikinä vaihtanut ja pyörällä menossa vissiin kolmas kausi, niin voishan sen ehkä varuilta vaihtaa



Mulla on kahdessa pyörässä menossa 15. kausi/vuosi samalla pakalla, joten ei kannata hötkyillä pelkästään ajan perusteella. Toinen käytettynä ostettu, joten siinä on vielä enemmän. Riippuu ajomäärästä ja millaista ajoa, ja millainen pyöräkin. Sähköläski on varmaan voimansiirrolle pahin, pitoa ja vääntöä kun on ja ajokeleistä pahimmissa tulee se valittua. 

Paljonko on pakalla kilometrejä? 

Jos se toimii, älä korjaa..

----------


## Sambolo

Ei mitään hajua pakan kilometreistä, en pidä mitään laskua enkä träkkää ajoja. Mietin vaa just sit et miten uus ketju ton kanssa toimii, ehkä se pitää vaan kokeilla  :Leveä hymy:  Vanhan ketju lyhennetty liian lyhyeks kun vaihtaja hajos. Ketjun ja pakan sais yhteishintaan ~60e, pelkkä ketju 20e luokkaa..

----------


## Qilty

Onko olemassa jarrulänkiä missä reach olisi 45-55mm välillä ja hyväksyis 32mm kumin? Kasaan maantierunkoon käyttöpyörää, 32mm kumi mahtuu sopivasti niin sellaset mielellään laittaisin. Vanhan tunturin länget oli nurkissa mutta niillä palat menee just ohi vanteen...

Lähetetty minun LM-G710 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## J4nn3R

Sekä Tommin että Qiltyn kyssäriin liittyy. Ite olen speksaillut vanhaan Rossiniin tehokkaampia jarruja, Tektrolta löytyy isommille kumeille ainakin R559 ja R539 pidempiä länkiä ja nuo on "dual pivottia" eli pitäis olla vanhoja "single pivotteja" tehokkaampia ihan rakenteensa puolesta. Jälkimmäinen malli on vakiona joissain Pelagoissa 38mm kumin kaverina, ihan asialliselta vaikutti pikku hypistelyllä. Vielä en oo kumpiakaan tilannut, kun pyöränkin kohtalo on vielä vähän auki.

----------


## Qilty

> Onko olemassa jarrulänkiä missä reach olisi 45-55mm välillä ja hyväksyis 32mm kumin? Kasaan maantierunkoon käyttöpyörää, 32mm kumi mahtuu sopivasti niin sellaset mielellään laittaisin. Vanhan tunturin länget oli nurkissa mutta niillä palat menee just ohi vanteen...
> 
> Lähetetty minun LM-G710 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Jarrut löyty, tosin vielä ei ole varmuutta mahtuuko 32mm kumi.

Toinen kysymys olisi sellainen että onko 7- ja 9-lehtisessä pakassa rattaissa samat "välit"? Eli jos mulla on 7-vaihteisen vaihtaja ja laitan sen ohjaamaan 9-lehtistä pakkaa, niin toimiiko vaihteet, lukuunottamatta niitä kahta extra lehteä? 

Lähetetty minun LM-G710 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Olli L

> ...
> Toinen kysymys olisi sellainen että onko 7- ja 9-lehtisessä pakassa rattaissa samat "välit"? Eli jos mulla on 7-vaihteisen vaihtaja ja laitan sen ohjaamaan 9-lehtistä pakkaa, niin toimiiko vaihteet, lukuunottamatta niitä kahta extra lehteä? 
> 
> ...



Ei ole samat välit. Ei toimi 7-vipu 9-pakalla. Vaihtaja tarkoittaa suomeksi sitä osaa, jonka kautta ketju kulkee. Sen toiminnasta sanon epävarman eiköhän, jos vipu vastaa rattaiden lukumäärää. Sormien ulottuvilla on vaihdevipu, -kahva tai vaihteenvalitsin (englanniksi harhaanjohtavasti shifter).
 Tuolla lisää https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Bicycl...ing_Dimensions

----------


## Ouzoo

Vaihdoin On-One Fattyyn alkuperäisen 32t eturattaan tilalle 30t ovaalin, joka ottaa kiinni takahaarukaan. Saako tätä ongelmaa ratkaistua muutoin, kuin laittamalla pyöreän rattaan takaisin? Onko olemassa jotain prikkoja, joilla saisi eturatasta siirrettyä millin kauemmaksi?

----------


## 3001

Pitäs kakkoskiekoille jarrulevyjä kattella, niin onko Hopen kelluvista levyistä oikeasti jotain hyötyä vrt. Ihan perus jarrulevyyn?

----------


## hphuhtin

^ei ole hopesta kokemusta, mutta eikö tuo floating ole sama ajatus kuin Shimano icetech-roottoreissa on? Shimano RT-86 on osoittautunut oikein hyväksi, toki pitää olla simpan jarrutkin että paksuus sopii.. Epäilen, että onko tässä toivosta hyötyä.

----------


## 3001

Juu no Jarruina mulla hope tech 3 x2, ja toisissa kiekoissa Hopen peruslevyt. Katoin vaan ku kymppi hintaeroa kelluvilla, noihin peruslevyihin verrattuna.

Edit: tällä hetkellä slx 1x11 vaihteisto, toimiiko ihan normaalisti, jos heittää sramin 11spd kammet?

----------


## JackOja

> Edit: tällä hetkellä slx 1x11 vaihteisto, toimiiko ihan normaalisti, jos heittää sramin 11spd kammet?



Toimii, vaihteisto ei tiedä mitkä kammet sulla on.

----------


## hphuhtin

> Juu no Jarruina mulla hope tech 3 x2, ja toisissa kiekoissa Hopen peruslevyt. Katoin vaan ku kymppi hintaeroa kelluvilla, noihin peruslevyihin verrattuna.



Niin ajattelin, että ”peruslevyt” olisi nuo Shimanot jotka on jonnin verran halvemmat, mutta ehkä RT-86 ei voi pitää peruslevynä sitäkään. Käytän itse noita RT-86, selvästi jämäkämpiä kuin hinnat alkaen-mallit mutta ei missään highend järjettömissä hinnoissa. Kuumenemisen kestosta ei ole haittaa. Painoa ehkä voi olla muutama gramma enemmän. 

Osta vaan ne paremmat siis  :Hymy:

----------


## Sambolo

Huoh, sain vaihtajan korjattua enkä tarvitsekkaan uutta, sen sijaan vaihdevaijeria vaihtaessa sain jotenki vaihdevivun jousen poikki, onko tuo menetetty tapaus nyt?

----------


## Qilty

> Ei ole samat välit. Ei toimi 7-vipu 9-pakalla. Vaihtaja tarkoittaa suomeksi sitä osaa, jonka kautta ketju kulkee. Sen toiminnasta sanon epävarman eiköhän, jos vipu vastaa rattaiden lukumäärää. Sormien ulottuvilla on vaihdevipu, -kahva tai vaihteenvalitsin (englanniksi harhaanjohtavasti shifter).
>  Tuolla lisää https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Bicycl...ing_Dimensions



Ainiin liipasinhan sen vaihtajan liikkeen pituuden määrää.
No ratkaisin tämän ostamalla spacerin 9-lehtisen vapariin jolla siihen sai 7-lehtisen pakan.

Lähetetty minun LM-G710 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Malamuutti

> Onko olemassa jarrulänkiä missä reach olisi 45-55mm välillä ja hyväksyis 32mm kumin? Kasaan maantierunkoon käyttöpyörää, 32mm kumi mahtuu sopivasti niin sellaset mielellään laittaisin. Vanhan tunturin länget oli nurkissa mutta niillä palat menee just ohi vanteen...
> 
> Lähetetty minun LM-G710 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Tektro R559 menisi nippa nappa tuohon lyhyempään päähän ja mahtuu 40-millinen kumi. Eiköhän joku hiukan pienemmällä reachilla oleva Tektro sitten tuon 32.millisen syö.

----------


## Moska

> sain jotenki vaihdevivun jousen poikki, onko tuo menetetty tapaus nyt?



Ei välttämättä, jos vaan on sen laatuinen jousi että kestää vääntää uuden lenkin. Miksi vipu piti purkaa? Vai eikö vaijeri lähde muuten pois?

----------


## Sambolo

Siis tuo jousi katkennu kiinnikkeen kohdasta. Juu pitää purkaa vaijerinvaihtoa varten. Taitaa uusimiseks mennä.

----------


## Carl0s

> Siis tuo jousi katkennu kiinnikkeen kohdasta. Juu pitää purkaa vaijerinvaihtoa varten. Taitaa uusimiseks mennä.



Saisiko tuohon koloon joka aikaisemmin toimi jousen päädyn kiinikkeenä ruuvattua matalakantaisen ruuvin joka toimisi jousipidikkeenä? Tai jengatapilla ajaa sinne jengat ja laittaa pidätinruuvin.

----------


## Sambolo

Tuo jousihäkkyrä on yhtä tuon oikeen alanurkassa näkyvän jousen kanssa, en sit tiiä miten toimis. Ei uus liipasin paljoa maksa, mutta olis ollu kiva eilen tai tänään päästä ajamaan  :Irvistys:

----------


## Qilty

> Tektro R559 menisi nippa nappa tuohon lyhyempään päähän ja mahtuu 40-millinen kumi. Eiköhän joku hiukan pienemmällä reachilla oleva Tektro sitten tuon 32.millisen syö.



Kiitoksia. Jotkut tektrot löytyi samalta kaverilta keneltä rungon ostin ja ne oli passelit.

Lähetetty minun LM-G710 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## 3001

Jos on boostillinen runko, niin tarvitseeko sitä huomioida pelkkiä kampia ostaessa, vai katotaanko sit sopivalla rattaan offsetilla ketjulinja kondikseen?

----------


## htlr

Jarrujen (Shimano BR-MT200, Hydr. Disc Brake (180/160)) kahvat on "väärinpäin". Haluaisin siis, että oikealla puolella on takajarru ja vasemmalla etujarru. Minkälainen operaatio olisi "vaihtaa vaijerit keskenään"?
Shimano BR-MT200, Hydr. Disc Brake (180/160)

----------


## Vivve

> Jarrujen (Shimano BR-MT200, Hydr. Disc Brake (180/160)) kahvat on "väärinpäin". Haluaisin siis, että oikealla puolella on takajarru ja vasemmalla etujarru. Minkälainen operaatio olisi "vaihtaa vaijerit keskenään"?
> Shimano BR-MT200, Hydr. Disc Brake (180/160)



Otat molemmat letkut irti kahvoista ja laitat takaisin oikeinpäin. Saattaa vaatia ilmauksen sen jälkeen tai sitten ei.

----------


## Kanuuna

> Otat molemmat letkut irti kahvoista ja laitat takaisin oikeinpäin. Saattaa vaatia ilmauksen sen jälkeen tai sitten ei.



...ja huonoimmassa tapauksessa oliivin vaihdon. Muuten juurikin niin helposti kuin kuulostaa. Kasimillisellä muistaakseni auki. 
Juutupe auttaa, jos halajaa varmuuden välttämiseksi tarkistaa operaation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MTB Engineer

> Jos on boostillinen runko, niin tarvitseeko sitä huomioida pelkkiä kampia ostaessa, vai katotaanko sit sopivalla rattaan offsetilla ketjulinja kondikseen?



Jos on direct mount ratas, eli esim. Sram tai Race Face niin kammet on samat, rattaan offset muuttuu.

----------


## hece

> Jos on boostillinen runko, niin tarvitseeko sitä huomioida pelkkiä kampia ostaessa, vai katotaanko sit sopivalla rattaan offsetilla ketjulinja kondikseen?



Riippuu kammista. Ainakin moni direct mount kampi on sama, rattailla ero boostin ja ei-boostin välillä. Ja ainakin shimanon 104BCD -kiinnityksen kammissa ratas suora, kammet erilaiset boostille.

----------


## 3001

Rf:n sixc kammista oli kyse, eli dm rattaista kyse. Kiitoksia  :Hymy:

----------


## Sambolo

Noniin.. ketju vaihdettu, pakka pelaa sen kanssa hyvin, mutta eturattaalla rutisee ja tahmaa kiinni, eturatas vaihtokunnossa? Boost runko, onko kaikissa ”boost” rattaissa sopiva offsetti ja mikä tuo offsetti on? Ei ole direct mounttia itellä.

----------


## Kanuuna

> onko kaikissa ”boost” rattaissa sopiva offsetti ja mikä tuo offsetti on?



Normaali Srammin offsetti on 3mm, joillain valmistajilla vaihtelee hampaiden mukaan noin kolmesta millistä reippaaseen viiteen milliin. Käytännön eroa? En tiedä, mutten usko. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kauris

^^Eturattaan hampaita ei montaa näy mutta ne näyttävät kyllä vielä ihan hyväkuntoisilta.

----------


## Sambolo

Tässä parempi kuva. Tuollahan ei siis pysty polkemaan, tyhjää ku pyörittää toimii, kevyesti kun polkee ni pitää vaa meteliä, vähän ku runttaa ni nousee toho chainstayn päälle. Rattaan pulttijako 76bcd, kaupat tyrkyttää lähinnä vaa xx1 kampien rattaita ja semmosia mulla ei ole, jotku nimettömät halpiskammet. Käykö kaikki 76bcd? Toi nykynen on molemmilta puolilta tasapaksu, kaupoissa olevissa näytää että ois upotusta ruuvien kohalla, onkohan ketjulinja sit eri.. huoh ei tässä taida ikinä päästä ajamaan, ehkä laitan vanhan ketjun takas.

----------


## Sambolo

Ja ketju on samanlainen kun vanhakin.

----------


## TeekooVee

Uudessa pyörässäni (11spd flatbar road) on mun makuun liikaa "kevyitä" vaihteita (34/50T 11-32T 11s).

Nyt kevyin on 32 takana/34 edessä (11-32T 11s). 

Kattelin tuollaista 14-28T 11s takapakkaa korvikkeeksi.

Meneekö ihan metsään? Vai olisiko esimerkiksi parempi käyttää nykyistä pakkaa (11-32T) ja laittaa eteen isompaa 36T tai 38T ratasta?

Lisäksi 50T on aivan liian iso kannattaisiko se vaihtaa 46T (mietin myös ihan 1x11 muokkausta - en koskaan ole käyttänyt millään pyörällä isoa eturatasta)?

----------


## hphuhtin

Laittaisin kyllä 11-28, mutta jos olet kokeillut että ajeluissasi ei pienemmät rattaat tule käyttöön, ei 14-28 käyttöä mikään estä. Ei tosin 50/11 mitenkään liian isolta välitykseltä tunnu sekään jos lujaa ajelee. Muuta yksi asia kerrallaan.

----------


## JackOja

> Uudessa pyörässäni (11spd flatbar road) on mun makuun liikaa "kevyitä" vaihteita (34/50T 11-32T 11s).
> 
> Nyt kevyin on 32 takana/34 edessä (11-32T 11s). 
> 
> Kattelin tuollaista 14-28T 11s takapakkaa korvikkeeksi.
> 
> Meneekö ihan metsään? Vai olisiko esimerkiksi parempi käyttää nykyistä pakkaa (11-32T) ja laittaa eteen isompaa 36T tai 38T ratasta?
> 
> Lisäksi 50T on aivan liian iso kannattaisiko se vaihtaa 46T (mietin myös ihan 1x11 muokkausta - en koskaan ole käyttänyt millään pyörällä isoa eturatasta)?



Sulle on edessä siis 34 liian pieni ja 50 liian iso jos oikein ymmärsin. Laita tosiaan eteen yksi ratas, kokeile vaikka 40- ja 42 -hampaista.

EDIT: joo, 42 eteen nykyisellä pakalla vois olla sopiva.

----------


## Malamuutti

> Sulle on edessä siis 34 liian pieni ja 50 liian iso jos oikein ymmärsin. Laita tosiaan eteen yksi ratas, kokeile vaikka 40- ja 42 -hampaista.



Tuossa joku aika sitten luisti lenkillä etuvaihtajan vaijeri löysälle vaihtajan päästä, joten käytössä oli 36-piikkinen eturatas. Pienemmillä takarattailla ketju tietysti rahisi vaihtajan häkkiin, mutta välitysten puolesta silläkin ajeli ihmeen hyvin, takana on 11-lehtinen 11-28. Ei nopeus tasaisella oikeastaan välityksien loppumisesta jäänyt kiinni.

----------


## TeekooVee

> Sulle on edessä siis 34 liian pieni ja 50 liian iso jos oikein ymmärsin. Laita tosiaan eteen yksi ratas, kokeile vaikka 40- ja 42 -hampaista.
> 
> EDIT: joo, 42 eteen nykyisellä pakalla vois olla sopiva.



no niimpä - kiitos linkistä. tuo onkin mainio apuväline  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## pviitane

Mieleen on noussut, että keskiön voisi huoltaa. Mun taidoilla teen mieluiten niin, että tilaan rinnalle uuden samanlaisen ja jos huolto menee vihkoon, laitan uuden tilalle.. kysymys onkin, miten selvitän oikean ja sopivan mallin.

Pyörä on Kona Blast 2016 ja valmistajan sivujen perusteella keskiö on Shimano ES300. Tällä tuotenimellä bike-discountista löytyy kolme eri variaatiota (68 mm, 73 mm ja 70 mm), lisäksi jokaiselle löytyy vielä useita eri akselin pituuksia.

Miten löydän pyörääni sopivan osan, mieluiten purkamatta koska haluan pitää fillarin ajokunnossa?

----------


## TERU

Varmimmin saat Konan myyjältä täsmälleen oikean akselipituutta myöten.
https://www.bikeshop.fi/Kona-Blast/ekauppa/pKOBL/

----------


## Mr_W

^^ Jos ei muualta niin Konan omasta asiakaspalvelusta voi myös kysellä englanniksi. Sain sieltä vastauksen Dewin keskiön kierteestä/mitoista taannoin. (Pyörän suomalaista myyjäliikettä ei enää löytynyt/ollut olemassa.) Harmi, ettei pyörien tarkkoja speksejä löydy valmiiksi Konan omilta sivuilta.

----------


## Aatoss

Maantiepyörässäni on Mavic aksium race - vanteet ja tekisi mieli päivittää ne. Muuttuuko oikeastaan mikään jos pistän vaikkapa 300 euroa käytettyihin hyväkuntoisiin vanteisiin...? Vai pitääkö rahaa olla isompi tukku ennenkuin eroa syntyy?

----------


## petewow

Jos edessä on käytössä 140mm jarrulevy ao. "adapterilla", niin uskaltaako sen vaan kääntää ja iskeä 160mm levyn kiekkoihin? 
Netissä puhuttiin, että pitäisi ensin varmistaa onko haarukkaa speksattu sen kokoisille levyille, mutta en ainakaan valmistajan sivuilta tai haarukkaa googlettelemalla sitä suoraan löytänyt. 

Pyöränä Giant TCX SLR 2018.

----------


## tempoilija

Mitkäs pajat pääkaupunkiseudulla osaavat uskottavasti rihdata litteäpinnaisia kiekkoja? Pari vuotta sitten kun asia oli viimeksi ajankohtainen, meni vakiopajani säätäjällä sormi suuhun.

----------


## Makkonen

Shimanon hydrauliset STI-kahvat ja post mount -jarrut: tarjontaa tuntuu PM-kiinnityksellä löytyvän merkittävästi enemmän maastopyöräpuolelta. Pystyykö hydrauliset brifterit ja Shimpan maastojarrut parittamaan ongelmitta yhteen, vai onko noissa jotain kahvan ja jarrumännän liikkeen välityssuhteissa huomioitavia asioita?

----------


## hphuhtin

> Jos edessä on käytössä 140mm jarrulevy ao. "adapterilla", niin uskaltaako sen vaan kääntää ja iskeä 160mm levyn kiekkoihin?



En tiedä osan kääntämisestä, jos se sillä sopii niin mikäs siinä. Itse olen ihan silmämäärällä ja viivottimella pienemmän jarrulevyn päälle katsellut, että mahtuuko isompi levy kun olen pariin pyörään vaihtanut, tai vaan vaihtanut levyn ja pyöritellyt sitten ilman jarrusatulaa paikallaan. Ehkä ihan vähän varaa laskisin haarukan/kiekon väännössä joustamiselle, joku 1-2mm.

----------


## hphuhtin

Vannetyökaluista: mitäs kaikkea tarvitsisi noin alkuun pinnojen kireyden säätöön? Työkalu pinnan kiristämiseen on, mutta olen ihan mutulla, korvakuulolla ja käsituntumalla ihan eniten poikkeavia vain vähän säätänyt. 

Riittäisikö pidemmälle pinnakireyden mittari vai pitäisikö olla ihan rihtaustyökalu tai molemmat? (Olen käsittänyt että joskus vanne ei ole suora vaikka pinnojen jännitys on tasainen  :Vink: ).

Pärjääkö ”halvalla” kireysmittarilla mikä näyttäisi maksavan joku 30€-70€ vai toimiiko vasta tuollaiset 300€-1000€ työkalut (jolloin saattaa jäädä hankkiminen väliin  :Hymy: ). 

”Halpa” https://www.bike24.com/p234570.html

”Ei halpa” https://www.bike24.com/p238206.html

”Rahamies” https://www.bike24.com/p259252.html

----------


## Twinning

> Vannetyökaluista: mitäs kaikkea tarvitsisi noin alkuun pinnojen kireyden säätöön? Työkalu pinnan kiristämiseen on, mutta olen ihan mutulla, korvakuulolla ja käsituntumalla ihan eniten poikkeavia vain vähän säätänyt. 
> 
> Riittäisikö pidemmälle pinnakireyden mittari vai pitäisikö olla ihan rihtaustyökalu tai molemmat? (Olen käsittänyt että joskus vanne ei ole suora vaikka pinnojen jännitys on tasainen ).



Korva on itse asiassa vähintään yhtä tarkka ja nopeampi kuin kireysmittarit. Toiminut vuosikymmenet niin harrastajien kuin tehtaiden käytössä, tuossa esimerkiksi Eastonilta kuvaa: https://youtu.be/bdQB384sMSc?t=317. Itse hankkisin rihtauspukin ehdottomasti ennemmin kuin mittarin, vaikka toki joku kalibroitu mittarikin olisi ainakin mielenkiintoinen olla vertailukohtana. Lopputulos on sitten aina kompromissi tasaisen jännityksen ja vanteen suoruuden välillä.

----------


## hphuhtin

Kiitos, korvaa olenkin tähän asti käyttänyt, mutta ajatellut, että kyllähän mittari sen voittaa  :Vink: 

Rihtauspukeissa näyttää olevan hinnoissa yhtä paljon hajontaa kuin noissa kireysmittareissa. Pulma melkeinpä sama. Kiekkoja on taloudessa vähän kaikkia mittoja ja napoja pitkälti toistakymmentä paria, mikähän olisi hyvä..

----------


## JackOja

Yhden tutun kiekon korjasi kitaransoittaja laittamalla kaikki pinnat samaan säveleen viritysmittarin avulla. Kiekko tuhoutui ajossa aikas pian sen jälkeen  :Hymy:

----------


## Sambolo

^haha  :Leveä hymy:  eipä kyllä itelläkään sävelkorva toho hommaa riitä.. kyllä jotku äärimäiset erot toki huomaa.

----------


## Twinning

Juu, pitää tietää mitä tekee, sillä viritysmittari voi poimia ties mitä resonanssitaajuuksia, erityisesti jos ei vaimenna vähintään risteävää pinnaa. Plus tietysti joku referenssitaajuus kannattaa olla joko laskettuna tai vastaavasta vanteesta, ettei tee kaikista liian kireitä tai löysiä.

Ilmeisen hyvin onnistui mm. Sheldon Browniltakin taajuuden mukaan kireyden tasaaminen, vaikka teoreettinen ymmärrys asiasta ei ollut kaiketi ihan kohdallaan ja referenssitaajuutena oli kasetille nauhoitettu pianon nuotti.

----------


## Moska

Taitaa äkkinäisen korvakuulolta säädetyt monesti ollakin joko kireällä tai helv.tin kireällä. Ihte ehkä arvoittaisin tuohon hyvän pinna-avaimen, mittarin ja sitten vasta pukin. Ja koittaisi pärjätä esim nippusiteiden kanssa jos pukkia ei ole käytössä.

----------


## slow

> Yhden tutun kiekon korjasi kitaransoittaja laittamalla kaikki pinnat samaan säveleen viritysmittarin avulla. Kiekko tuhoutui ajossa aikas pian sen jälkeen



Huutonaurua

----------


## oppes

Hyvä kompromissi on mittari JA korva. Kun on haettu sama taajuus (huomioiden puolen) niin mittarilla tarkistus lopputuloksesta.

----------


## das_rad

Ongelmana isommissa ylämäissä seisten polkiessa alkaa kuulua jarrun hankaava ääni takaa - toistuu aina kun jompikumpi poljon kello kolmen kohdalla. Jarrut säädetty ok, mutta tosiaan tuntuis että akseli / takahaarukka joko taipuu tai vääntyy kuorman alla, ja levyjarru alkaa hinkkaamaan jarrupaloja. Pyöränä siis 5mm QR linkullinen Focuksen hybridi, osat XT:tä. Koittanut ratkaista ongelmaa kiristämällä takalinkun niin kireälle kun mahdollista, ja kokeillut mutterillista pikalinkkuakselia myls (PitLock), ja nyt alkais olemaan omat eväät jo vähän syöty.. Fillarin vaihto ei olis nyt kuitenkaan suunnitelmissa, eli olisko tossa vielä jotain mitä kannattais kokeilla? Tai no hinnat puolesta kokeilematta vielä napojen vaihto kiekkoihin, jos löytyis jostain mahdollisesti paremmin pitävät rungon vastinpäät - tietoa/kokemuksia tästä kenelläkään?

----------


## Vivve

Polje istualtaan

----------


## Moska

Laakerin välykset ookoo?

----------


## das_rad

Kadenssin kasvattaminen auttaisi varmasti, mutta laahaavan äänen saa toki myös istualtaan polkien, kun aletaan oikein runttaamaan ;-)

Laakerin välykset pitäisi olla ok, vaihdoin molempiin kiekkoihin juuri uudet navat ja ovat edelleen tehtaan säädöissä (aavistuksen rutisevat siis). Renkasta runkoa vasten heiluttaessa ei tunnu myöskään mitään klappia, eli melkein sanoisin että laakereiden puolelta vika ei löydy.

----------


## oppes

Veltto runko...

----------


## hitlike

Voi olla et kun miettii menee joktap ohi suun, mutta ei sekään haittaa pahasti. Säästyisi rahat.

Uudet kiekot tarvitsisi jäykkäperään halpisten tilalle, eli tekeekö näillä mitään? 399€ hintaan lähtisi. Specsit täsmää ja selvitin sen verran että ovat TR ready yms muut oleelliset jutut.

http://www.rczbikeshop.fr/fr/progres...8mm-black.html


Ei vaan löydy mitään revikoita tai tietoa koko Progress-lafkasta tai laadusta. Toisesta paikasta löytyi vanha (sold out) sivu jossa wheelsetin painoksi ilmoitetaan vähän reilu 1500g. Toisaalta nykyisen 199€ kiekkosetin painoksi ilmoitettu 1800g eli ei tuo ero kyllä tajuton ole siihen nähden kun nuo kuituiset on olevinaan yli tonnin kiekot.

----------


## hphuhtin

RCZ:n ”ovh” hinnat on kyllä enemmän utopiaa kuin edes XXL:n, ei kannata niitä katsoa, ellei ole vakuutusyhtiöltä korvausta hakemassa (ja kuvittele että se menee läpi).

Ihan hyvät kiekot ne todennäköisesti on, jos kuitua himoitsee. Olen parit kiekot RCZ:lta tilannut ja tavara on vastannut kuvausta. Ei se tuolla hintaa nyt maailmoja kaada vaikka olisivat sitten vain hintansa väärti  :Hymy:

----------


## hitlike

> RCZ:n ”ovh” hinnat on kyllä enemmän utopiaa kuin edes XXL:n, ei kannata niitä katsoa, ellei ole vakuutusyhtiöltä korvausta hakemassa (ja kuvittele että se menee läpi).
> 
> Ihan hyvät kiekot ne todennäköisesti on, jos kuitua himoitsee. Olen parit kiekot RCZ:lta tilannut ja tavara on vastannut kuvausta. Ei se tuolla hintaa nyt maailmoja kaada vaikka olisivat sitten vain hintansa väärti



Taidan odottaa turvallisesti RCZ:sta laatu-alumiinin esim DT:n sopivaa jytkytarjousta sopivista kiekoista. Kuituisten hankkiminen vaan johtaisi pakonomaiseen keventelyyn muualtakin ja sitä kautta varsinkin lompakon.

----------


## hphuhtin

Itsekään en kuitua kiekkoihin halaja, mutta en halunnut lannistaa ostohaluja  :Hymy:  XM 1501 näkyy välillä 400 pintaan/setti.

----------


## travelleroftime

Mites kun pyörässä on BSA 73 mm neliskanttikeskiö niin voiko tilalle laittaa esim: https://www.bike24.com/1.php?content...81;mid=0;pgc=0 mahdollistaen eri kammet? Ajatuksena olisi päivittää 3x9 1x9:ksi, ja käyn tässä vaihtoehtoja läpi.

Onnistuuko eturattaiten poisto ja tilalle oikealla bcd-mitalla uusi ratas, ja 10-vaihteinen ketju?

----------


## Vivve

> Mites kun pyörässä on BSA 73 mm neliskanttikeskiö niin voiko tilalle laittaa esim: https://www.bike24.com/1.php?content...81;mid=0;pgc=0 mahdollistaen eri kammet? Ajatuksena olisi päivittää 3x9 1x9:ksi, ja käyn tässä vaihtoehtoja läpi.
> 
> Onnistuuko eturattaiten poisto ja tilalle oikealla bcd-mitalla uusi ratas, ja 10-vaihteinen ketju?



Juuri näin

----------


## kervelo

> ...XM 1501 näkyy välillä 400 pintaan/setti.



Onko vinkkejä, mistä maastokiekkotarjouksia kannattaa kytätä?

----------


## hphuhtin

Liity rczbikeshopin postituslistalle. Sieltä tulee tarjoukset koodeineen, voimassa yleensä aina pari päivää kerrallaan.

----------


## Kanuuna

> Onko vinkkejä, mistä maastokiekkotarjouksia kannattaa kytätä?



RCZ:sta tuli juuri eilen uutiskirjeessä XR1501 500€ 29” boostina 25mm sisäleveydellä olevat kiekot tarjoukseen, mutta olivat melkeimpä samoin tein menneet out of stockiin. En ehtinyt painaa tilausnappia puoli tuntia spostin tulemisen jälkeen. Noita tarjouksia tulee parin viikon taikka kuukauden välein. XRC1200 oli joskus alkukesästä myös halvalla samassa puljussa, mutta en ehtinyt siihenkään junaan.

----------


## Vivve

Hyvä pulju varmaan jos on aikaa odotella tavaraa 2kk.

----------


## TheMiklu

Lisäks sieltä tulee niitä tarjousmaileja n.18kpl päivässä...vaikka tarjouskamat olis myyty jo kaksi viikkoa sitten  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## maustevoi

Moro,

Vaihteisto toimi kotoa lähtiessä, mutta jotain tuolla Bike Parkissa tapahtui, kun loppumatkasta alkoi kuulua "kilinää" ja vaihteet eivät toimineet samaan malliin, kuin lähtiessä. Joku niissä ketjuissa tai vaihteissa nyt ääntää tai ei toimi, kuten lähtiessä.
Mitä teen ensiapuna? Ei vaihda nyt puhtaasti, Deore vaihtaja. Uusi MTB-pyöräilyn parissa.

Pyöränä Focus Jam 6.7 Plussa täysjousto, ajettu 280km, josta 160km varmaan jyrkkääkin maastoa.

----------


## hphuhtin

^ kävikö ajellessa jotain?
-onko taka-akseli löystynyt?
-takavaihtajan korvake vääntynyt
-vaihdevaijerin suojakuori lipsahtanut pois kiinnikkeestä
-vaihdevaijerin reitti muuten muuttunut edessä tai takana, kiinni jossakin tms.

----------


## Sambolo

Itellä kävi viimeks bike parkissa(varmaan osittain ajanmyötä)silleen että vaihtajan jousi joka pitää ketjua kireellä antautui, ketju oli sit lörppö mikä hakkas runkoon.

----------


## Vivve

> Moro,
> 
> Vaihteisto toimi kotoa lähtiessä, mutta jotain tuolla Bike Parkissa tapahtui, kun loppumatkasta alkoi kuulua "kilinää" ja vaihteet eivät toimineet samaan malliin, kuin lähtiessä. Joku niissä ketjuissa tai vaihteissa nyt ääntää tai ei toimi, kuten lähtiessä.
> Mitä teen ensiapuna? Ei vaihda nyt puhtaasti, Deore vaihtaja. Uusi MTB-pyöräilyn parissa.
> 
> Pyöränä Focus Jam 6.7 Plussa täysjousto, ajettu 280km, josta 160km varmaan jyrkkääkin maastoa.



Purkaisin kaikki pois ja yksitellen kävisin läpi mikä on pielessä.

----------


## Kombi1

Moro

Napero kaatu fillarillaan ja vaihdevipu rikkoutui. Tietämätön kyselee, onko mahdollista vaihtaa pelkkä vaihdevipu vai pitääkö vaihtaa vaihdevaijeri ym osat? Malli näyttäs olevan Shimano nexus 3 (kuvassa) https://uppaa.fi/image/XJM . Sopiikohan vaihtaa tilalle tälläinen motonetin https://www.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/3837...Nexus-3-2000mm vaikka onkin eri näkönen?

----------


## Sambolo

Vaihdoin just ite vivun, mukana tulee vaijeri, mutta voi kai pelkän vivunki vaihtaa, samalla vaivalla kyllä menee.

----------


## ikispessu

Kuinka tämän läpiakselin pikalukituksen saa niin että se lukittuu vipu ylöspäin? En ymmärrä
Linkissä kuva -> https://ibb.co/vQWjFDC

----------


## 3001

Pieni kuusiokolo auki, sit pitäisi saada tuo vastakappale vedettyä hieman ulos, ja pyöräytettyä . Nyt ilmeisesti pitäisi pyörähtää 180 astetta, jos nyt törröttää suoraan alas? 
Edit: eli se mistä kohtaa akseli lähtee kierteille, niin se kohta pitäisi saada käännettyä päinvastaiseen missä nyt on.

----------


## ikispessu

> Pieni kuusiokolo auki, sit pitäisi saada tuo vastakappale vedettyä hieman ulos, ja pyöräytettyä . Nyt ilmeisesti pitäisi pyörähtää 180 astetta, jos nyt törröttää suoraan alas? 
> Edit: eli se mistä kohtaa akseli lähtee kierteille, niin se kohta pitäisi saada käännettyä päinvastaiseen missä nyt on.



tarviipa yrittää uusiksi. availin tuota kyllä, mutta en huomannut että se olis vaikuttanut mitään mihinkään ja ihmettelin tuota numerokiekkoa tuossa, en saanut sitä liikkumaan enkä uskaltanut ottaa kuusiokoloa täysin irti.

----------


## 3001

> tarviipa yrittää uusiksi. availin tuota kyllä, mutta en huomannut että se olis vaikuttanut mitään mihinkään ja ihmettelin tuota numerokiekkoa tuossa, en saanut sitä liikkumaan enkä uskaltanut ottaa kuusiokoloa täysin irti.



Tuossa lopussa näkyy. Aivan siis satavarma en ole, mutta joskus tuollein sai akselin lukituksen säädettyä ylöspäin jäämään.

----------


## ikispessu

aa suuri kiitos tästä, juuri noinhan tuo menee eli pitää uskaltaa siis ruuvata se kuusiokolo kokonaan irti jotta se numerokiekko oikeasti pääsee ulos sieltä uomastaan.

----------


## Carl0s

Mikä avuksi kun ohjauslaakeria saa olla kiristämässä joka toinen päivä?

Klappi katoaa kun stemmin pultit löysää ja päältä kiristää 1/4-kierroksen verran. Stemmi tiukalle ja kovaa ajoa kunnes taas seuraavana, tai sitä seuraavana päivänä taas klappaa.

päivänä eräänä purin tuon keulan tarkoituksena rasvata laakerit, mutta ihmetystä herätti tuo lukkorengas stemmin alla. Voiko tuo lukko jotenkin estää laakerin kiristymistä?



Edit: En nyt saa tuota kuvaa näkymään: https://ibb.co/h2FJRyh

----------


## pakasteherra

Onko kenelläkään Oulun seudulla Shimanon di2 vaihteisiin SM-PCE1 kaapelia? Kävi siis niin, että ohjelmistopäivitys Ultegran sähkövaihteisiin keskeyty ja nyt akkua (BT-DN110) ei tunnisteta. Akun irroittaminen ja takaisinkytkentä auttaa sen verran, että e-tube ohjelma löytää muut komponentit ja kertoo, että akkua ei tunnisteta. Mitään keinoa korjata tuo ongelma en löydä.. toki jos tiedätte kivijalkaliikkeen missä tuo onnistuu tehdä niin sekin hyvä!

----------


## jone1

> Onko kenelläkään Oulun seudulla Shimanon di2 vaihteisiin SM-PCE1 kaapelia? Kävi siis niin, että ohjelmistopäivitys Ultegran sähkövaihteisiin keskeyty ja nyt akkua (BT-DN110) ei tunnisteta. Akun irroittaminen ja takaisinkytkentä auttaa sen verran, että e-tube ohjelma löytää muut komponentit ja kertoo, että akkua ei tunnisteta. Mitään keinoa korjata tuo ongelma en löydä.. toki jos tiedätte kivijalkaliikkeen missä tuo onnistuu tehdä niin sekin hyvä!



Paikallinen shimano service center auttoi minua vastaavassa ongelmassa etelässä, kympin pari maksoi.
Edit. olisko pyörä-suvala teillä

----------


## pakasteherra

> Paikallinen shimano service center auttoi minua vastaavassa ongelmassa etelässä, kympin pari maksoi.
> Edit. olisko pyörä-suvala teillä



Kiitos, tuota ajattelin itsekin koittaa. Ottaa päähän kun tänään oli tarkoitus lähteä porukalla lenkille, mutta eipä tuolla nyt mitään tee.

----------


## Ripee

> tarviipa yrittää uusiksi. availin tuota kyllä, mutta en huomannut että se olis vaikuttanut mitään mihinkään ja ihmettelin tuota numerokiekkoa tuossa, en saanut sitä liikkumaan enkä uskaltanut ottaa kuusiokoloa täysin irti.



Onko tuon numerokiekon tarkoitus ainoastaan tuo lukituksen asennon ilmaisu?

----------


## jalkkis

Pyörässä nyt droppitanko, Rivalin kahvat,  2x10 voimansiirto Rivalin vaihtajilla ja BB7 jarrut.


Mahdollisessa projektissa tanko vaihtuisi suoraksi, joten kahvat menisi uusiksi. Onko niin, että Shimanon vaihdevivut eivät tykkää Sramin vaihtajista (vetosuhteet eri)? Eli joko Sramin kahvat tai myös vaihtajat vaihtoon?


Takajarru jäätyy talvella. Kuori, vaijeri ja tiivisteet kuoren päässä vaihdettu. Ei auta. Jarrusatulan sijainti takakolmion edessä on niin vammanen, että kuori imee kosteuden sisäänsä. Ja kun vaijeri kulkee keskiön alta niin homma selvä. Onkohan mitään tehtävissä? Hydraulista tilalle?

----------


## oppes

Löytyisikö jonkun miljoonalaatikosta Shimanon (taka)vaihtajan vaijerin säätörumpua? Kulut toki korvataan / kohtuullinen korvaus maksetaan.

----------


## TERU

Monta seikkaa tulee mieleen, rungon pitäisi olla monta senttiä liian pitkä maantietankoisena jotta se sopisi hyvin suoralle tangolle, kahvojen vetosuhteet menee noin, jarrukahvoiksi noilla jarruilla pitäisi valita sellaiset joissa on kaksi vetosuhdetta, mitähän vielä, hydraulisista en sano mitään, tällaiset muutokset ovat riskaapeleita...

----------


## oppes

> Löytyisikö jonkun miljoonalaatikosta Shimanon (taka)vaihtajan vaijerin säätörumpua? Kulut toki korvataan / kohtuullinen korvaus maksetaan.



Korjaus: Säätörumpua tarvitaan etu-shifteriin, mutta on käsittääkseni sama kuin takavaihtajassa...

----------


## A.M.®

> Löytyisikö jonkun miljoonalaatikosta Shimanon (taka)vaihtajan vaijerin säätörumpua? Kulut toki korvataan / kohtuullinen korvaus maksetaan.



Varmaan tuollainen miljuunalootastani löytyy? Mites toimitus, asun myös Espoossa?

----------


## jalkkis

> Monta seikkaa tulee mieleen, rungon pitäisi olla monta senttiä liian pitkä maantietankoisena jotta se sopisi hyvin suoralle tangolle, kahvojen vetosuhteet menee noin, jarrukahvoiksi noilla jarruilla pitäisi valita sellaiset joissa on kaksi vetosuhdetta, mitähän vielä, hydraulisista en sano mitään, tällaiset muutokset ovat riskaapeleita...



Pyörällä olen ajanut 15-20tkm, josta arvioni mukaan ylätangolta 95%, ylätangon "mutkasta" 4,88%, kahvoilta 0,119% ja loput alatangolta. Jos luovun droppitangosta ja laita tilalle suoran tangon ehkä aivan pienellä backsweepillä (tangon taivutus taaksepäin, menikö termi oikein?), mitä menetän? Ja mikä muuttuu, muuta kuin tangon leveys? 

Ehkä runko on ollut mulle liian pitkä, kun en ole osannut ajaa kahvoilta. Nyt top tube 58cm+ stemmi 10cm = 68cm. Jos ohjaamo lyhenee pari senttiä, niin en usko sen olevan ongelma.

Jos päädyn tangon vaihtoon, niin ehkä parempi laittaa kaikki hallintavipstaakit uusiksi plus jarrut ja vaihtajat. Pääsis ehkä eroon takajarrun jäätymisestä.

Kupletin juoni on tehdä pyörästä "talvikelpoisempi", johon liittyy myös sähköistys.

----------


## oem

Oletko sitoutunut pitämään juuri tuota pyörää ja ajamaan sillä vai onko jopa vaihto mahdollinen? :Leveä hymy:

----------


## oppes

> Varmaan tuollainen miljuunalootastani löytyy? Mites toimitus, asun myös Espoossa?



yv lähetetty....

----------


## TERU

> Pyörällä olen ajanut 15-20tkm, josta arvioni mukaan ylätangolta 95%, ylätangon "mutkasta" 4,88%, kahvoilta 0,119% ja loput alatangolta. Jos luovun droppitangosta ja laita tilalle suoran tangon ehkä aivan pienellä backsweepillä (tangon taivutus taaksepäin, menikö termi oikein?), mitä menetän? Ja mikä muuttuu, muuta kuin tangon leveys? 
> 
> Ehkä runko on ollut mulle liian pitkä, kun en ole osannut ajaa kahvoilta. Nyt top tube 58cm+ stemmi 10cm = 68cm. Jos ohjaamo lyhenee pari senttiä, niin en usko sen olevan ongelma.
> 
> Jos päädyn tangon vaihtoon, niin ehkä parempi laittaa kaikki hallintavipstaakit uusiksi plus jarrut ja vaihtajat. Pääsis ehkä eroon takajarrun jäätymisestä.
> 
> Kupletin juoni on tehdä pyörästä "talvikelpoisempi", johon liittyy myös sähköistys.



Onhan tuo perusteltua ja onnistumismahdollisuus näköpiirissä, todellakin runko lienee pitkä mittaisellesi ja se sopii tulevaan, runkosarja lienee niin hyvä että perusta kunnossa, hommiin vaan kun intoa riittää! 

Tunnustaa täytyy että olen suorittanut saman muutoksen yhteen, mutta vähän sellaisista romulaatikko-osista, vain vähän uutta, perusta oli tässä niin hyvä että lopputulos yllätti, tuli enemmän kuin varapyörä.

----------


## jalkkis

> Oletko sitoutunut pitämään juuri tuota pyörää ja ajamaan sillä vai onko jopa vaihto mahdollinen?



Uusia pyöriä on käyty tsekkaamassa mutta toistaiseksi ei ole löytynyt mieleistä peliä. Tavoite on siirtää työmatkaliikennöinti pääosin kaksipyöräisen varaan ympäri vuoden mutta jotta se onnistuisi, tarvitaan (erittäin todennäköisesti) vähän jeesiä sähköstä. Mutta näiden nykysähköhärpäkkeiden paino (22-25kg) ja sitä myöten tahmeus avutuksen loppuessa yli 25km/h nopeuksissa ahistaa. Tää nykyinen painaa (ilman varusteita) pikkasen yli 9kg ja tuo pitäisi saada sähköiseksi siinä 6-7kg nettolisäyksellä. Ollaan siis 15-16kg luokassa ajokunnossa. Eli 6-8kg vähemmän kuin nuo oman budjetin pyörät. 

Lisäksi varastotilaa on yhdelle pyörälle, lisäkappaleet joutuu ulkosäilytykseen. 

Toki halvimmillaan ei tartte tehdä mitää muuta kuin ostaa nykyiseen muutossarja + akku ja lähtea keulimaan. Silti jäis jäätyvä takajarru tappamaan yritystä...

Tämmönenhän sen pitäisi olla: https://www.electricbike.com/lightest-bike/

----------


## jalkkis

> Onhan tuo perusteltua ja onnistumismahdollisuus näköpiirissä, todellakin runko lienee pitkä mittaisellesi ja se sopii tulevaan, runkosarja lienee niin hyvä että perusta kunnossa, hommiin vaan kun intoa riittää! 
> 
> Tunnustaa täytyy että olen suorittanut saman muutoksen yhteen, mutta vähän sellaisista romulaatikko-osista, vain vähän uutta, perusta oli tässä niin hyvä että lopputulos yllätti, tuli enemmän kuin varapyörä.




Olen 180cm pitkä ja inseam n. 81cm. Netin kokomitotuslaskureiden mukaan oikea koko olisi 18-19 mutta fillariputiikit laittavat 21 tuumaista alle kun minulla on pitkät raajat.

Mutta ihan tyytyväisenä olen tuolla nykyisellä polkenut menemään eikä koko ole haitannut missään muodossa. Kai tuo Cicli on aikoinaan ollut ihan asiallinen merkki ja varmaan ihan toimiva aihio 9v-ikäisenäkin. 

Ja vaikka en ole insinööri, niin rakentelu on kivaa  :Hymy:

----------


## TERU

Cicli onkin niin hyvä runko, keveä, pintakäsittely kestää ja koko vaikuttaa hyvin sopivalta tulevaan, että tuohon voi kasata vaikka mitä, sähköstä lähtien, ainakin valaistus. Jos vielä matalahkon emäputken kanssa tulee toimeen, sopiva nousu taakse taivutuksen lisäksi tankoon? Ysi on hyvin toimiva sarja ja käyttöosia saa, saahan noita vanhempiinkin, mutta kun kahvat uusii, on järkevää miettiä monilovinenko tulee.
Paremman saa kuin kaupasta uutena!

----------


## 3001

> Onko tuon numerokiekon tarkoitus ainoastaan tuo lukituksen asennon ilmaisu?



Näin itse ainakin luulisin, että vain sitä varten. Saa toki korjata jos sillä on joku muu tarkoitus.

----------


## SSGT-92

> Uusia pyöriä on käyty tsekkaamassa mutta toistaiseksi ei ole löytynyt mieleistä peliä. Tavoite on siirtää työmatkaliikennöinti pääosin kaksipyöräisen varaan ympäri vuoden mutta jotta se onnistuisi, tarvitaan (erittäin todennäköisesti) vähän jeesiä sähköstä. Mutta näiden nykysähköhärpäkkeiden paino (22-25kg) ja sitä myöten tahmeus avutuksen loppuessa yli 25km/h nopeuksissa ahistaa. Tää nykyinen painaa (ilman varusteita) pikkasen yli 9kg ja tuo pitäisi saada sähköiseksi siinä 6-7kg nettolisäyksellä. Ollaan siis 15-16kg luokassa ajokunnossa. Eli 6-8kg vähemmän kuin nuo oman budjetin pyörät. 
> 
> Lisäksi varastotilaa on yhdelle pyörälle, lisäkappaleet joutuu ulkosäilytykseen. 
> 
> Toki halvimmillaan ei tartte tehdä mitää muuta kuin ostaa nykyiseen muutossarja + akku ja lähtea keulimaan. Silti jäis jäätyvä takajarru tappamaan yritystä...
> 
> Tämmönenhän sen pitäisi olla: https://www.electricbike.com/lightest-bike/



Oletko tutustunut ;http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...hp?60175-Orbea ,painonsa puolesta aattelin, kun siitä mainitsit . . .

----------


## JackOja

Tekeekö Ashiman jarrulevyillä mitään vai onko ihan purkkaa?

----------


## jalkkis

> Oletko tutustunut ;http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...hp?60175-Orbea ,painonsa puolesta aattelin, kun siitä mainitsit . . .



Kiitokset linkistä, tässä on oikeanlaista yritystä. Ei taida olla parhaimmillaan talvella, kun on integroitu akku ja kapeahkon oloiset paikat nastoja ajatellen?

Netistä löytyy pari mielenkiintoista mallia Orbealta mutta ullattaen niissä ei ole painoa ilmoitettu...

----------


## tkhyla

Jarrutehoa kaipaisin lisää Haibike fatsix pyörääni. Jarruthan tuossa on Shimano Deore XT M785 (180mm). Olen jostain saanut käsityksen, että nuo pitäisi kait olla ihan kelpo osat? (voin olla täysin väärässäkin)
Itse käyttänyt nyt Kool Stopin orgaanisia paloja. Näillä ei ole pysähdyksen tuntua. Hidastuu mutta takapäätä on vaikea saada asfaltilla edes lukkoon.
Onko vika nyt väärissä paloissa vai pitääkö vaihtaa kokonaan paremmat osat? Osiinkin olen valmis sijoittamaan kunhan vaan saisi "pysähdyksen tunteen"

----------


## 3001

> Jarrutehoa kaipaisin lisää Haibike fatsix pyörääni. Jarruthan tuossa on Shimano Deore XT M785 (180mm). Olen jostain saanut käsityksen, että nuo pitäisi kait olla ihan kelpo osat? (voin olla täysin väärässäkin)
> Itse käyttänyt nyt Kool Stopin orgaanisia paloja. Näillä ei ole pysähdyksen tuntua. Hidastuu mutta takapäätä on vaikea saada asfaltilla edes lukkoon.
> Onko vika nyt väärissä paloissa vai pitääkö vaihtaa kokonaan paremmat osat? Osiinkin olen valmis sijoittamaan kunhan vaan saisi "pysähdyksen tunteen"



Sijoitat kerralla poskettoman määrän euroja, mutta tuskin tarvii ikinä tehokkaampiin vaihtaa, 
Eli : Trickstuffin direttissimat :Sarkastinen: 

No joo ehkä vähän överi kyl mut...

----------


## tkhyla

> Sijoitat kerralla poskettoman määrän euroja, mutta tuskin tarvii ikinä tehokkaampiin vaihtaa, 
> Eli : Trickstuffin direttissimat
> 
> No joo ehkä vähän överi kyl mut...



hups, en ihan noin paljoa kuitenkaan  :Hymy:  Sellainen 300 oli kiikarissa, että jos tuolla saisi oikeasti hyvät mutta kun ei näistä oikein tiedä itse

----------


## 3001

> hups, en ihan noin paljoa kuitenkaan  Sellainen 300 oli kiikarissa, että jos tuolla saisi oikeasti hyvät mutta kun ei näistä oikein tiedä itse



 Veikkaan, että tuo ongelmasi korjaantuu ihan paloilla tai levyillä, ja ilmauksella, mutta jos tuohon hintaan pitäs uudet ostaa , niin itse ainakin Guide rsc:t, tai jos sattuu tarjouksesta löytymään hope e4:set. Itelläni hope tech 3 x2, ja tarkoitus olisi e4siin päivitellä  :Hymy: 

Edit: https://enduro-mtb.com/en/best-mtb-disc-brake-can-buy/ tuossa ainakin testi mistä saa vähän osviittaa eri jarruista.

----------


## Sambolo

Mitkä tahansa shimanon toimivat jarrut saa kyllä lukkoon asfaltilla. Kokeile shimanon paloja?

----------


## 3001

> Mikä avuksi kun ohjauslaakeria saa olla kiristämässä joka toinen päivä?
> 
> Klappi katoaa kun stemmin pultit löysää ja päältä kiristää 1/4-kierroksen verran. Stemmi tiukalle ja kovaa ajoa kunnes taas seuraavana, tai sitä seuraavana päivänä taas klappaa.
> 
> päivänä eräänä purin tuon keulan tarkoituksena rasvata laakerit, mutta ihmetystä herätti tuo lukkorengas stemmin alla. Voiko tuo lukko jotenkin estää laakerin kiristymistä?
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: En nyt saa tuota kuvaa näkymään: https://ibb.co/h2FJRyh



Eikös tuohon pitäisi vielä tulla se laakerin mikälie kupu päälle, ettei stemmi nyt suorassa kontaktissa ole tuohon lukkorenkaaseen?

----------


## Moska

Mihin lukkorenkaaseen? Eikös tuo FSA tekstinen rinkula ole justiin se laakerinkupu jonka päälle stemmi tulee.

----------


## SSGT-92

^^Jos tarkoitat lukkorenkaalla tuota laakerin keskellä olevaa katkosraollista osaa, ni se on ns. yläkooli, se keskittää ruotoputken laakeriin ja poistaa näin sivuttaisvälyksen.

----------


## tkhyla

> Veikkaan, että tuo ongelmasi korjaantuu ihan paloilla tai levyillä, ja ilmauksella, mutta jos tuohon hintaan pitäs uudet ostaa , niin itse ainakin Guide rsc:t, tai jos sattuu tarjouksesta löytymään hope e4:set. Itelläni hope tech 3 x2, ja tarkoitus olisi e4siin päivitellä 
> 
> Edit: https://enduro-mtb.com/en/best-mtb-disc-brake-can-buy/ tuossa ainakin testi mistä saa vähän osviittaa eri jarruista.



Menisikö alla olevalla ihan metsään jos tavoittelisi huomattavasti parempaa nykytilanteeseen?
https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...rake-set-86993

Tuota adapteria en nyt oikein ymmärrä. On 180 ja 203mm levyille mutta miksi näitä on näin paljon. Mistä tiedän mitkä nyt on ne jotka tarvitsen?
https://www.bike-discount.de/en/shop.../brand-shimano

Kun nälkä kasvaa syödessä niin olisiko järkeä vaihtaa samalla 203mm levy eteen jos täydellistä jarruremppaa aletaan tekemään? Tähän vielä myös tuo adapteri kysymys, että tuleeko tässä tapauksessa kaksi päällekäin? Ihan sekaisin näiden kanssa 😊

----------


## 3001

> Menisikö alla olevalla ihan metsään jos tavoittelisi huomattavasti parempaa nykytilanteeseen?
> https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...rake-set-86993
> 
> Tuota adapteria en nyt oikein ymmärrä. On 180 ja 203mm levyille mutta miksi näitä on näin paljon. Mistä tiedän mitkä nyt on ne jotka tarvitsen?
> https://www.bike-discount.de/en/shop.../brand-shimano
> 
> Kun nälkä kasvaa syödessä niin olisiko järkeä vaihtaa samalla 203mm levy eteen jos täydellistä jarruremppaa aletaan tekemään? Tähän vielä myös tuo adapteri kysymys, että tuleeko tässä tapauksessa kaksi päällekäin? Ihan sekaisin näiden kanssa 



No sainteissa ei ainakaan luulis teho loppuvan, kun DH käyttöönhän nuo tarkoitettu. 
Yleensä keulaan suoraan laitettaessa jarrusatula on sopiva 160mm levylle. Eli keulaan jos laitat yhden 203mm pm adapterin, niin tarvitset vaan sen yhden. Sama homma muistaakseni takana, eli jos postmount kiinnike rungossa, niin ilman adapteria käy 160mm levylle. Ja sinne yksi 180mm tai 203mm adapteri kiinni, riippuen levyn koosta. Jos taas rungossa IS kiinnike, eli pultit on vaakatasossa, niin tarttet IS to PM adapterin, ja riippuen taas jarrulevyyn koosta. 

Tässä 160mm tai 180mm taakse: https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...s/rp-prod13749

Eteen: 
https://www.bike24.com/p23452.html

Edellyttäen että keulasi on 160mm direct mount kiinnityksellä.

Itse ainakin kaikissa fillareissa pitänyt 203/180 levyjä, koska ei oo kallis investointi, ja jos sillä enemmän saa jarrutehoa niin se on aina tervetullutta  :Hymy:

----------


## dan13rla

Ostin tässä hiljattain ensimmäisen maantiepyöräni eli käytetyn Spessun (Roubaix Sport vm. 2013). Tässä osasarjat on erikoisesti sekä Tiagraa että 105:sta (2x10). Nyt tekisi mieli päivittää kampisetti rattaineen, etuvaihtaja sekä jarrut pois Tiagrasta. Vannejarrut on ok, mutta sopiiko nuo nykyisen 105 (tai ultegra) 2x11 eturattaat ja vaihtaja 2x10 takapakan ja vaihtajan kanssa? Joku toisella foorumilla arveli, että homma soi jos käyttää 2x11 ketjua mikä mulla tuossa jo taitaa olla (KMCx11).

Mitä sanoo tietäjät? Kiitos jo etukäteen.  :Hymy:

----------


## hece

> Menisikö alla olevalla ihan metsään jos tavoittelisi huomattavasti parempaa nykytilanteeseen?
> https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...rake-set-86993
> 
> Kun nälkä kasvaa syödessä niin olisiko järkeä vaihtaa samalla 203mm levy eteen jos täydellistä jarruremppaa aletaan tekemään? Tähän vielä myös tuo adapteri kysymys, että tuleeko tässä tapauksessa kaksi päällekäin? Ihan sekaisin näiden kanssa 



Itse päivittelin Shimanon perus kaksimäntäisistä 180mm orgaanisilla paloilla -> 203mm -> Zee -> metallipalat eteen. Nyt pysähtyy iso mies ja plussapyörä hyvin. Läskissäkin pitoa riittää, jolloin jarruteholle on käyttöä. Noi Saintit tulee metallipaloilla, ja monesti Shimanon peruslevyt on "Resin only" jolloin levyt pitää vaihtaa joka tapauksessa. Eli täältä suositus 203mm + Saint -kombolle. Zeessä on sama teho halvempaan hintaan jos vaihtaa orgaaniset palat metallisiin, blingiä ja säätöjä on toki vähemmän. Takana olen tullut toimeen 180mm ja orgaaniset palat yhdistelmällä.

----------


## tkhyla

Kiitos, nyt alan jo ymmärtämään  :Hymy: 
Eli kun mulla on PM kiinnitys molemmissa niin sama adapteri tarvitaan molempiin (olettaen, että 180mm levyt). Jos ja kun vaihdan samalla eteen 203mm:sen niin tähän sitten siihen adapteri. bike-discountin front / rear lajittelu taisi sekoittaa päätäni liikaa.
Korjaatko jos olen vielä hukassa?

----------


## 3001

Juu elikkä jos sulla nyt adapteri on kiinni 180mm levyllä edessä, niin tarviit PM to PM +43mm adapterin siihen. https://r2-bike.com/Shimano-adapter-pm-203_1

----------


## Vivve

> Jarrutehoa kaipaisin lisää Haibike fatsix pyörääni. Jarruthan tuossa on Shimano Deore XT M785 (180mm). Olen jostain saanut käsityksen, että nuo pitäisi kait olla ihan kelpo osat? (voin olla täysin väärässäkin)
> Itse käyttänyt nyt Kool Stopin orgaanisia paloja. Näillä ei ole pysähdyksen tuntua. Hidastuu mutta takapäätä on vaikea saada asfaltilla edes lukkoon.
> Onko vika nyt väärissä paloissa vai pitääkö vaihtaa kokonaan paremmat osat? Osiinkin olen valmis sijoittamaan kunhan vaan saisi "pysähdyksen tunteen"



Vuotaako jarrusatula tai onko ilmauksen tarvetta?

----------


## hphuhtin

> Jarrutehoa kaipaisin lisää Haibike fatsix pyörääni. Jarruthan tuossa on Shimano Deore XT M785 (180mm). Olen jostain saanut käsityksen, että nuo pitäisi kait olla ihan kelpo osat? (voin olla täysin väärässäkin)
> Itse käyttänyt nyt Kool Stopin orgaanisia paloja. Näillä ei ole pysähdyksen tuntua. Hidastuu mutta takapäätä on vaikea saada asfaltilla edes lukkoon.
> Onko vika nyt väärissä paloissa vai pitääkö vaihtaa kokonaan paremmat osat? Osiinkin olen valmis sijoittamaan kunhan vaan saisi "pysähdyksen tunteen"



En usko, että jarruja tarvitsee vaihtaa, jotain osaa ehkä. Itsellä on läskissä ”huonommat” jarrut ja kyllä ne lukkoon helpolla saa, varmaan edestäkin jos viitsisi kokeilla kovaa puristaa. 

Onko kahva kova vai pehmeä tuntumaltaan? Ilmaus jos pehmeä.

Tai olisiko mennyt öljyä jarrulevyille/paloille? Levyt ja palat vaihtoon jos ei jaksa putsailla ja hinkkailla.

----------


## Carl0s

> Eikös tuohon pitäisi vielä tulla se laakerin mikälie kupu päälle, ettei stemmi nyt suorassa kontaktissa ole tuohon lukkorenkaaseen?




Joo siis tosiaan, tuon laakerin päälle tulee ensin tuollainen kupu, sitten pari spaceria ja lopuksi vasta stemmi ja top cap. Eli noilta osin konstruktion pitäisi olla ihan normaali. Tuo kuvan laakeri kyllä näyttää samalta kuin tuossa omassa filarrissa - Kuitenkaan kun stemmin irroitti niin keula ei ohjauslaakerista halunnut tippua pienestä suostuttelusta huolimatta. Tämän takia oletin että tuo olisi jonkinlainen lukkorengas :/

----------


## Moska

> Ostin tässä hiljattain ensimmäisen maantiepyöräni eli käytetyn Spessun (Roubaix Sport vm. 2013). Tässä osasarjat on erikoisesti sekä Tiagraa että 105:sta (2x10). Nyt tekisi mieli päivittää kampisetti rattaineen, etuvaihtaja sekä jarrut pois Tiagrasta. Vannejarrut on ok, mutta sopiiko nuo nykyisen 105 (tai ultegra) 2x11 eturattaat ja vaihtaja 2x10 takapakan ja vaihtajan kanssa? Joku toisella foorumilla arveli, että homma soi jos käyttää 2x11 ketjua mikä mulla tuossa jo taitaa olla (KMCx11).
> 
> Mitä sanoo tietäjät? Kiitos jo etukäteen.



Mulla on 10s ultegra pakka, 105 10s vaihtajat ja kahvat, 10s kmc SL ketju ja 11s ultegra kammet ja pelaa.
Yhdessä pyörässä on 3*9 vaihteet ja etuvaihtaja on 3*7 pyörästä. Sekin pelaa täysin.

----------


## harald

Minulla on fatsixissä 203 mm etulevy Maguran jarruilla ja siinä saan kyllä etukiekon pysähtymään. Painoa on sen verran että toisen pyörän 180 mm etukiekko ei oikein riitä, vauhdista ei vain riitä teho. Vaihtaisin ensin isomman etulevyn. Halpa kokeilu.

----------


## Highlander

Onkos joku vaihtanut FSA MegaExo keskiön tilalle Shimanon keskiöö? BB6800 Ultegra tms. Kammet ovat siis FSA Gossamer kompaktit cyclossa. _Kuulemma_ laakerit olisivat hieman naftit Shimanon keskiöllä ja _vaatisi vähän avustusta vetopuolelta asennettaessa_, mutta pitäisi toimia..kuinkahan pitkään.. :Sarkastinen:  Eipä tosin tule kalliiksi kokeilla.

----------


## 3001

Jos vaihdan 11-42 pakan 11-46 pakkaan, niin toimiiko kaikki kuin ennenkin, ettei tarvii vaihtajaa alkaa vaihtamaan?

----------


## MTB Engineer

Ehkä toimii, ehkä ei. Riippuu vaihtajasta. Voit alustavasti tsekata paljonko B-tension antaa varaa säätää. Jos on pitkä häkkinen vaihtaja niin toimii, lyhyillä tehnee tiukkaa mahtuuko.

----------


## hece

> Ehkä toimii, ehkä ei. Riippuu vaihtajasta. Voit alustavasti tsekata paljonko B-tension antaa varaa säätää. Jos on pitkä häkkinen vaihtaja niin toimii, lyhyillä tehnee tiukkaa mahtuuko.



Häkin pituus ei vaikuta B-ruuvin säätövaraan eli siihen kuinka suuri suurin ratas voi pakassa olla. Yhteensopivalla vaihtajalla todennäköisesti B-ruuviin joutuu koskemaan, jos ei niin nykyinen B-ruuvin asetus ei ollut optimi 11-42 pakalle.

----------


## 3001

Eli jos on 11-42 pakalla sopinut, sopii myös 11-46, mutta pientä hienosäätöä joutuu tekemään? Onko tä,Ä nyt pitkä häkki vai medium, en tiiä ku mitään ei missään lukenut.

----------


## hece

> Eli jos on 11-42 pakalla sopinut, sopii myös 11-46, mutta pientä hienosäätöä joutuu tekemään? Onko tä,Ä nyt pitkä häkki vai medium, en tiiä ku mitään ei missään lukenut.



11-46 sopii tuolle SLX 11s -vaihtajalle. Ei väliä onko lyhyt vai pitkä häkki. B-ruuvia voi joutua kiristämään joka tuo ylempää rissaa kauemmas pakasta. Tässä yksi video aiheesta: https://youtu.be/ur_9wzZ7JxI

----------


## 3001

Tattista vaan  :Hymy:

----------


## jalkkis

> Takajarru jäätyy talvella. Kuori, vaijeri ja tiivisteet kuoren päässä vaihdettu. Ei auta. Jarrusatulan sijainti takakolmion edessä on niin vammanen, että kuori imee kosteuden sisäänsä. Ja kun vaijeri kulkee keskiön alta niin homma selvä. Onkohan mitään tehtävissä? Hydraulista tilalle?



Ihmetellääs tätä vielä. Jarruvaijeri kulkee siis keskiön alta ja vaijeri jäätyy alakohdassa. Mietin, että josko vaijerin kuoreenn tekisi katkon + liitoksen, jotta jäätyneen kohdan saisi huollettua / voideltua / uitettua Lasolissa tms. helpommin. Onko tuollaisia kaapelin kuoren jatkopaloja olemassa? Shimanolla on joku Cable Housing Junction mutta onko tuo tarkoitettu kaapelin päähän?

Tai onko muita ideoita jäätymisen ehkäisyyn? Satulan asennon takia vaijerin pitää kulkea alkumatka alaviistoon ja ne heppoiset tiivisteet eivät jaksa pitä kosteutta loitolla.

----------


## TurboKoo

Shimanolla on tiivistettyjä päätyholkkeja jotka auttavat todella paljon tuohon ongelmaan.

----------


## Highlander

> Onkos joku vaihtanut FSA MegaExo keskiön tilalle Shimanon keskiöö? BB6800 Ultegra tms. Kammet ovat siis FSA Gossamer kompaktit cyclossa. _Kuulemma_ laakerit olisivat hieman naftit Shimanon keskiöllä ja _vaatisi vähän avustusta vetopuolelta asennettaessa_, mutta pitäisi toimia..kuinkahan pitkään.. Eipä tosin tule kalliiksi kokeilla.



Vastaan itselleni, että kyllä onnistuu ja tuntuisi toimivan. Vaati vain hieman sitä puunuijaa avuksi akselia naputellessa keskiön sisään :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Kanuuna

> Ihmetellääs tätä vielä. Jarruvaijeri kulkee siis keskiön alta ja vaijeri jäätyy alakohdassa. Mietin, että josko vaijerin kuoreenn tekisi katkon + liitoksen, jotta jäätyneen kohdan saisi huollettua / voideltua / uitettua Lasolissa tms. helpommin. Onko tuollaisia kaapelin kuoren jatkopaloja olemassa? Shimanolla on joku Cable Housing Junction mutta onko tuo tarkoitettu kaapelin päähän?
> 
> Tai onko muita ideoita jäätymisen ehkäisyyn? Satulan asennon takia vaijerin pitää kulkea alkumatka alaviistoon ja ne heppoiset tiivisteet eivät jaksa pitä kosteutta loitolla.



Hydraulista tsydeemiä tilalle. Tutun hypridissä oli kanssa tommonen suunnittelijan kukkanen ja mekaaninen levyjarru meni päivittäin jumiin sopivilla keleillä. Hydee tilalle ja onkelmat poistuivat.

----------


## Kanuuna

> Vastaan itselleni, että kyllä onnistuu ja tuntuisi toimivan. Vaati vain hieman sitä puunuijaa avuksi akselia naputellessa keskiön sisään



Samoille kammille tehnyt saman keskiömuunnoksen. Toimii vallan mainiosti. Luprikanttia väliin niin holahtaa sisään.

----------


## ikispessu

pakko kysyä koska hämmentää tämä, että onko tuon numerokiekon ainoa funktio kertoa missä asennossa tuo kierre/akseli on?
https://media.alltricks.com/hd/5936c7725ac77.jpg

----------


## 3001

> pakko kysyä koska hämmentää tämä, että onko tuon numerokiekon ainoa funktio kertoa missä asennossa tuo kierre/akseli on?
> https://media.alltricks.com/hd/5936c7725ac77.jpg



https://forums.mtbr.com/california-n...le-938798.html

----------


## ikispessu

tänks, jos ymmärsin oikein niin se on siis tuon ainoa idea.

----------


## jalkkis

> Hydraulista tsydeemiä tilalle. Tutun hypridissä oli kanssa tommonen suunnittelijan kukkanen ja mekaaninen levyjarru meni päivittäin jumiin sopivilla keleillä. Hydee tilalle ja onkelmat poistuivat.



Tätä olen miettinyt mutta jos droppitangosta ja Sramista haluaa pitää kiinni, niin on hiukka arvokasta päivittämistä.

----------


## vihtis83

> pakko kysyä koska hämmentää tämä, että onko tuon numerokiekon ainoa funktio kertoa missä asennossa tuo kierre/akseli on?
> https://media.alltricks.com/hd/5936c7725ac77.jpg



Siitä numerokiekosta saa muutettua tuon kahvan asentoa ettei jää kiristettynä sojottamaan alaspäin esimerkiksi.

----------


## Ripee

Aiheuttaako jotain ongelmia, jos vaihdan Shimanon rataspakan 11-46T 11-42T. Vaatiiko lyhyemmät ketjut? Tosin en tuota 46 ratasta käytä ikinä. Muutenhan kaikki muut rattaa on saman kokoisia.

----------


## paaton

> Onkos joku vaihtanut FSA MegaExo keskiön tilalle Shimanon keskiöö? BB6800 Ultegra tms. Kammet ovat siis FSA Gossamer kompaktit cyclossa. _Kuulemma_ laakerit olisivat hieman naftit Shimanon keskiöllä ja _vaatisi vähän avustusta vetopuolelta asennettaessa_, mutta pitäisi toimia..kuinkahan pitkään.. Eipä tosin tule kalliiksi kokeilla.



Fsa:lla on tosiaan liian isoja kampia. Jotain 5satkua taisi olla paksuja. En hakkaisi paikalleen.

----------


## Highlander

> Fsa:lla on tosiaan liian isoja kampia. Jotain 5satkua taisi olla paksuja. En hakkaisi paikalleen.



Ultegran keskiö taisi maksaa 16 €, 0,1 mm on akselissa eroa. Joku amerikkalainen oli päässyt setillä 5000 mailia...riittää kyllä mulle  :Sarkastinen:  Kahdesta pyörästä mennyt Megaexodukset vähemmällä km määrällä.

----------


## Hajastus

Moi. Uusi täällä.
Ultegra hytraulinen kahva, mitkä satulat siinä pitäisi toimia?? Löytyy deorea slx, mutta ne ei kai siinä toimi?? Kiitos

----------


## SSGT-92

Tuo ;https://bike.shimano.com/en-EU/produ...T-R8020-R.html  tarjoaa tuollaisia ;https://www.bike24.com/p2223843.html
 Tuolla lisää ;https://si.shimano.com/pdfs/dm/DM-RADBR01-06-ENG.pdf

----------


## Hajastus

Kiitos, tietysti oma satula toimii. Toimiiko kaikkien satuloiden kanssa, vai pelkästään maantiesarjoen kanssa. Jostain olin näin lukevani, mutta enään en sitä löydä. Olisi satuloita deourea , slx yms, mutta toimiiko niiden kanssa...

----------


## SSGT-92

Google auttais jos viittisit siel kattoo ???
https://bicycles.stackexchange.com/q...n-ultegra?rq=1 se toisen vastauksen tyyppi Zee:tä kehuu käyttävänsä.
Haettu tuolla ; "shimano ST-R8020 compatible brake calipers ?"

----------


## 3001

Onko kenelläkään tietoa, saako racefacen cinch kampiin mistään metallista preload adjusteria?

----------


## jalkkis

Onkin pitänyt kysyä tyhmiä. Ohjainlaakerin seudulla napsuu. Ei auta  kiristäminen. Ja mutu, että napse tulisi ohjauslaakerin alaosista (sen  saa paikoillaan aikaiseksi, ilman jarruja ja sen tuntee kädellä ja  mielestäni kruunun seuduilla). Joskus muinoin Ajomies-Eppu, kun hää  Tikkurilassa vaikutti, avasi ja kasasi laakerin ja napse katosi joksikin  aikaa. Mietin, että voisiko esim. kruunu jotenkin elää ja siistä syystä  napse? Rasvaa väliin ja kasaus vähän eri asentoon? Vai onko sillä joku  tietty asento?

Nykyinen laakeri on ihan perus Ritchey Comp,  fillari Cicli B ja haarukka hiilikuitua, ainakin osittain (kait). Jos  tuo ei asetu voitelulla/säätämisellä niin vaihtoonhan tuo joutaisi...

----------


## ahmatti

> Eli jos on 11-42 pakalla sopinut, sopii myös 11-46, mutta pientä hienosäätöä joutuu tekemään? Onko tä,Ä nyt pitkä häkki vai medium, en tiiä ku mitään ei missään lukenut.



Tarkista vielä ketjulinja häkin sisällä eli sen ohjurilevyn takaa, ei päältä kuten kuvassa.  :Hymy:

----------


## tkhyla

Kaipaisin hieman ”rautalanka neuvoa” vanne asiaan.
Toisessa sähkärissäni on 29” 2.35 koon renkaat. Haluaisin tähän kuitenkin plussa koon kumit. Tällä vannekoolla nämä eivät mahdu pyörimään.
Mietin, että hommaisin edulliset toiset täydelliset vanteet kesäajoon ja ajaisin nykyisellä koolla talvella nastoilla. Hankittavat kesävanteet olisi 27.5” ja 3.00 renkaalla.

Ongelma on kun en ymmärrä näitä miljoonaa vaihtoehtoa.
Nykyiset kapat ovat edessä Shimano Deore XT HB-M8000 Napa etukiekko, Center-Lock
https://www.bikester.fi/shimano-deor...ta-405904.html

ja takana Shimano Deore XT FH-M8000 
https://www.bikester.fi/shimano-deor...ta-405903.html

Ajatuksena oli, että saisin vaihdettu rattaat ja jarrulevyt päikseen vanteista toisiin aina siihen jota käyttää. Katsellessani vaan olen ihan sekaisin näiden reikien ja leveyksien kanssa. On 14 & 15mm kappareikää, 9&10mm akselia, yms.
Helpoin olisi jos olisi olemassa vanteet samoilla kapoilla niin minäkin ymmärtäisin mutta tuollaisia en löydä. Jos osista pitää kasata niin jää kyllä vanne pinnoittamatta, itsellä ainakin  :Hymy: 

Onko tuo pikalukitusakseli ns. vakiokoko joka menee kappaan kuin kappaan? Joissain tuo on mukana kun taas joissain ei…
Saako tuollaisia vannesettiä 300-400€ hintahaarukkaan? Onko olemassa helppoa ABC-oppia jolla saisin sopivat vanteet pyörääni?  :Hymy:

----------


## Aakoo

^Noi ei ole nimeltaan kappoja, vaan napoja. Jos olet hankkimassa uusia kiekkoja, niin tarvitset tiedon siitä onko navat läpiakselilla vai ei, ja boost vai ei-boost (eli mikä on napojen leveys). Noita Shimanojakin on kaikilla mahdollisilla vaihtoehdoilla tarjolla, joten lienee helpompaa jos kerrot mihin pyörään tulevat, niin osataan paremmin auttaa. Plussakumit vaatii yhteensopivan rungon ja -haarukan jotta mahtuvat pyörimään, joten se mikä pyörä on kyseessä lienee olennaisin tieto tässä vaiheessa.

----------


## 3001

> Tarkista vielä ketjulinja häkin sisällä eli sen ohjurilevyn takaa, ei päältä kuten kuvassa.



Joo tattis  :Hymy:  laitoin uuden ketjun sieltä vaan mistä edellinenkin laitettu edellisen omistajan toimesta. Sanon kyllä p*rkl ton pikaliittimen kanssa, kun ei sitä sopivaa työkalua ole.. helpompi oli ruuvailla rattaat irti vaihtajasta  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## tkhyla

> ^Noi ei ole nimeltaan kappoja, vaan napoja. Jos olet hankkimassa uusia kiekkoja, niin tarvitset tiedon siitä onko navat läpiakselilla vai ei, ja boost vai ei-boost (eli mikä on napojen leveys). Noita Shimanojakin on kaikilla mahdollisilla vaihtoehdoilla tarjolla, joten lienee helpompaa jos kerrot mihin pyörään tulevat, niin osataan paremmin auttaa. Plussakumit vaatii yhteensopivan rungon ja -haarukan jotta mahtuvat pyörimään, joten se mikä pyörä on kyseessä lienee olennaisin tieto tässä vaiheessa.



Termit tosiaan hakusessa ja napoja siis tarkoitin.

Kyseessä siis Cube reaction hybrid HPA race
https://www.cube.eu/en/2016/e-bike-h...flashred-2016/

Ei-boost runko kyseessä. Navat siis ovat:
FRONT HUB Shimano XT HB-M8000, QR
REAR HUB Shimano XT FH-M8000, QR

Mahtuuko tuolla pyörimään sitten 2.8 vai 3.0 niin en vielä tiedä. (2.8 ainakin menee)

Jos joku viitsii auttaa tästä hieman alkuu niin kiitollinen olisin  :Hymy:

----------


## Kanuuna

Eikösten tohon mene mitkä vaan kiekot, joissa on 9x100mm /9x135 mm navat? Nykystandardeilla kiekot myydään monesti läpiakseleihin sopivilla päätykupeilla, mutta paketissa on usein mukana toiset, pikalinkkuihin sopivat päätyholkit ja itse akselit. Kiekkoja on tarjolla mielin määrin. Millaisia haet? Kolmituumaisen saa sopimaan vaikka 19 mm sisäleveelle vanteelle, mutta optimaalisempi sisäleveys lienee 30+mm. 35 mm tai 40 mm vois olla sopiva?! Saksan ja Enklannin kaupoista saa kiekkoja vaikka mihin käyttöön. Onko kiekkojen painolla väliä, merkillä, kestävyydellä...?

Esim Mavicin sivuilta XA ELITEN (joka nyt ei välttämättä ole sopiva kiekko kysyttyyn tarkoitukseen) tiedoista bongattu:


Hopen Tech 35W? 35 mm sisälevee kehä ja 32 pinnaa. Plussarenkaalle suunniteltu. Mukaan nähtävästi end capit, muttei pikalinkkuja.

Ai niin, pitikö olla sama jarrulevyn kiinnitystapa? Osta suoraan samanlainen kiekkosetti, joka on jo valmiina, niin pääset ilman suurempia ihmettelemisiä.

----------


## Pexxi

Mulla on edessä 27,5-tuumaisessa 2,8-tuumainen juuri 19-millisellä vanteella. Ei kai toi mikään optimi oo mutta ihan hyvin ajellut. Varmaan jollain oikeasti osaavilla ei toimi. Eihän näistä saisi kyllä kertoa...

----------


## Kanuuna

Itsellänikin oli testissä 3.00” Chronicle i19 vanteella. En kauaa pitänyt, kun burppaili ja taittui alta sopivilla paineilla. Jos painetta pisti taas lisää, rengas oli kivikova ja halutut ominaisuudet hävisivät eli renkaasta tuli täysin pyöreä ja pidot loppuivat tyystin. 
Eli suosittelen ostamaan plussarenkaalle sopivamman, leveämmällä sisäleveydellä olevat kiekot.

----------


## paaton

> Ultegran keskiö taisi maksaa 16 €, 0,1 mm on akselissa eroa. Joku amerikkalainen oli päässyt setillä 5000 mailia...riittää kyllä mulle  Kahdesta pyörästä mennyt Megaexodukset vähemmällä km määrällä.



Itse en tietystikkään ole asentanut fsa kammille racefacen keskiötä, joissa on konelaakerit sisällä. Kaverilta vaan hajosi fsa:n kampisarja noin tehdessään. Halkesi boori prkle  :Hymy:

----------


## Pexxi

Paljonko toi muuten riippuu vanteesta? Alle barin paineilla ajellut eikä mitään ongelmia. Edelliset renkaat piti jaloilla survoa pois ja pitiköhän lopulta lämmittää että lähti, näitä en ole kokeillut.

----------


## tkhyla

> Eikösten tohon mene mitkä vaan kiekot, joissa on 9x100mm /9x135 mm navat? Nykystandardeilla kiekot myydään monesti läpiakseleihin sopivilla päätykupeilla, mutta paketissa on usein mukana toiset, pikalinkkuihin sopivat päätyholkit ja itse akselit. Kiekkoja on tarjolla mielin määrin. Millaisia haet? Kolmituumaisen saa sopimaan vaikka 19 mm sisäleveelle vanteelle, mutta optimaalisempi sisäleveys lienee 30+mm. 35 mm tai 40 mm vois olla sopiva?! Saksan ja Enklannin kaupoista saa kiekkoja vaikka mihin käyttöön. Onko kiekkojen painolla väliä, merkillä, kestävyydellä...?
> 
> Ai niin, pitikö olla sama jarrulevyn kiinnitystapa? Osta suoraan samanlainen kiekkosetti, joka on jo valmiina, niin pääset ilman suurempia ihmettelemisiä.




Juuri näin, kaikki 9x100mm /9x135 mm navat varmasti sopivat. Mutta kun yritän etsiä samoilla navoilla olevia kuin on vanhat niin ei löydä (tai veikkaan, etten vaan osaa. Bike-discountia selailin)  :Hymy: 
Ei ole väliä merkillä tai painolla. Varmaan jokin 25-30mm leveys. Edullinen setti centerlock jarruille ja Shimanon 11-v rattaille jotka ovat nykyisessä. Tämä on se yksinkertaisin kuten sanoit.

----------


## hece

https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...eel-set-792255 tai
https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...eel-set-792263

Ja mukaan (ei ilmeisesti tule mukana enää):
https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...ion-kit-758029

i30mm sopii paremmin 2.6" asti, i35 jos varmasti menee 2.8 tai 3.0".

----------


## tkhyla

> https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...eel-set-792255 tai
> https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...eel-set-792263
> 
> Ja mukaan (ei ilmeisesti tule mukana enää):
> https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...ion-kit-758029
> 
> i30mm sopii paremmin 2.6" asti, i35 jos varmasti menee 2.8 tai 3.0".



Kiitos!
Yksi kysymys näistä. Leveydeksi sanotaan 
*rear:* 12 x 142mm

pitäisi ilmeisesti kuitenkin olla 135mm?

----------


## maustevoi

> ^ kävikö ajellessa jotain?
> -onko taka-akseli löystynyt?
> -takavaihtajan korvake vääntynyt
> -vaihdevaijerin suojakuori lipsahtanut pois kiinnikkeestä
> -vaihdevaijerin reitti muuten muuttunut edessä tai takana, kiinni jossakin tms.




Vaihteisto ei oikein pelaa, tai ainakaan kolme isointa vaihdetta. Kun ajelee ja katsoo alas, niin näkee kuinka "ketju vääntyy" tai tulee jotenkin kierossa ja välillä hyppii ketju yli.. Ainakin tuntumaltaan. Ronksuu ja lonksuu.
Korjaamolle ajettelin viedä, mutta mikäs se vika tuossa on sitten lopulta. Videolla vika kuvattuna. 
Mielestäni ei tapahtunut mitään ihmeellistä Bike Parkissa, mut rupesi vaan venkoilemaan. Tietenkin tein jotain pieniä hyppyjä ja iskuja, mutta en ainakaan hokassut, että olisi joku mennyt. Nyt ei kuitenkaan homma pelitä järkevästi.
Osaako joku tämän videon perusteella kertoa, missä vika? Olen viemässä korjaamolle, mutta silti kiinnostaa.

https://youtu.be/xlKVHXs-90o

----------


## hphuhtin

Videosta en saa mitään selvää, mutta onko taka-akseli riittävän kireällä? Vaihtajan korvake vääntynyt? Vaihtajan kiinnitys korvakkeeseen löystynyt?

----------


## Kanuuna

> Kiitos!
> Yksi kysymys näistä. Leveydeksi sanotaan 
> *rear:* 12 x 142mm
> 
> pitäisi ilmeisesti kuitenkin olla 135mm?



Vaihdettavilla päätyholkeilla sopivaksi. Edestä ja takaa. Hecen viimeinen linkki.

----------


## Kanuuna

^^^ vaihteet vaan vituralleen säädetty? Vaijeri päässyt lipsumaan vaihtajasta?

----------


## hece

> Kiitos!
> Yksi kysymys näistä. Leveydeksi sanotaan 
> *rear:* 12 x 142mm
> 
> pitäisi ilmeisesti kuitenkin olla 135mm?



Tämä jäi puuttumaan jolla takapää 142 -> 135
https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...qr-135mm-44881

----------


## Krüger

Hei! Ajattelin hommata cyclocrossiini maantievanteet. Vaihdoin nykyisiin vanteisiin (Syncros Race 24 Disc 28 Front / 28 Rear) continentalin 5000,mutta ne tuntuvat vähän liian isoilta ja renkaiden vaihtokin oli todella tuskallista. Olisi myös kätevää jos saisin nappulat/nastat toisiin ja maantierenkaat toisiin. Saako 200e pintaan hyviä levyjarrullisia vanteita esim ulkomailta tms.?

----------


## Aakoo

> Juuri näin, kaikki 9x100mm /9x135 mm navat varmasti sopivat. Mutta kun yritän etsiä samoilla navoilla olevia kuin on vanhat niin ei löydä (tai veikkaan, etten vaan osaa. Bike-discountia selailin) 
> Ei ole väliä merkillä tai painolla. Varmaan jokin 25-30mm leveys. Edullinen setti centerlock jarruille ja Shimanon 11-v rattaille jotka ovat nykyisessä. Tämä on se yksinkertaisin kuten sanoit.



Fillaritorilla sattui tulemaan tämä setti vastaan (ei ole oma ilmoitus): https://www.fillaritori.com/topic/16...kkosettiuudet/

Jäisi rahaa ostaa uusi pakka ja jarrulevytkin, ettei tarvitse setistä toiseen vaihdella.

----------


## tkhyla

Kiitos kaikille avusta, ohjeilla pääsen eteenpäin! "Käytettykin" on vaihtoehto (vaikka ilmoitus ei käytetty olekaan)

----------


## markkut

> Ultegran keskiö taisi maksaa 16 €, 0,1 mm on akselissa eroa. Joku amerikkalainen oli päässyt setillä 5000 mailia...riittää kyllä mulle  Kahdesta pyörästä mennyt Megaexodukset vähemmällä km määrällä.



Minä vaihdoin keskiön FSA:sta Ultegraan. En muista oliko keskiö juuri tuo MegaExo, mutta kammet minullakin FSA Gossamer kompaktit ja alumiinisesta cyclocrossarista kyse. Luin netistä juttuja, että tosi tiukkaa tekee, mutta Velosportin huollon kaveri vakuutti, että kyllä se menee. Laitoin akselin vähäksi aikaa pakastimeen ennen asennusta ja meni paikalleen kuminuijalla ihan kevyesti naputtelemalla. Ei tosiaankaan vaatinut mitään erikoista väkivaltaa.

Muoks: Jaa, se menikin jo paikoilleen.  :Hymy:  No ehkä tuon pakkasvinkin voi tuohon jättää.

----------


## 3001

203 levy tällä hetkellä edessä, ja mistä olisin tilaamassa muutakin tavaraa, niin 203 levyt loppu, mutta 205mm levyä olisi varastossa. Onko mitään ongelmia luvassa, jos vaan millin prikat heittää jarrusatulan alle?

----------


## Lukija5

Mistä saan ostettua taka hubiin uudet conet (cup & cone -systeemi)? Toinen coneista on kulunut osalta matkasta aika pahasti. Ei pyöri smoothisti enää.

Bike-disconutista en löytänyt muuta kuin itse bearing-palloja. Conet puuttuu vielä.

----------


## SSGT-92

Helpottaisi vastaamista kun kertoisit navan merkin ja mallin, noita kun on jokunenkin erilainen.
 Oisko tuolla ;https://www.fillarikellari.fi/varaos...SABEgIMvvD_BwE

----------


## Lukija5

> Helpottaisi vastaamista kun kertoisit navan merkin ja mallin, noita kun on jokunenkin erilainen.
>  Oisko tuolla ;https://www.fillarikellari.fi/varaos...SABEgIMvvD_BwE



Halpiskiekot mitkä tuli pyörän mukana. Ei varmaan löydä täsmälleen samannäköistä conea, mutta jos sinne päin. Pyörä Aasiasta.

8ight *Glide30 on merkki*

----------


## Ohiampuja

Olen tässä tuskaillut kun centerlock levyt ei pysy kireällä maasturissa. Tektron levyt DT adapterilla.

Nyt eilen vaihdoin tilalle SLX:n centerlock levyt, niin tilanne taisi korjaantua. Se koko levyjen kiristäminen ja yleinen jämäkkyys tuntui heti toiselta, kuin niiden adaptereiden kanssa.

----------


## Lukija5

> Helpottaisi vastaamista kun kertoisit navan merkin ja mallin, noita kun on jokunenkin erilainen.
>  Oisko tuolla ;https://www.fillarikellari.fi/varaos...SABEgIMvvD_BwE



Tuolta ei löytynyt juurikaan coneja, muutama shimanon specific oli mutta ei taida soveltua. Tiedättekö muita saitteja?

----------


## Pexxi

> Tuolta ei löytynyt juurikaan coneja, muutama shimanon specific oli mutta ei taida soveltua. Tiedättekö muita saitteja?



SJSCycles

----------


## Lukija5

> SJSCycles



Kiitos.

Voiko pahasti erehtyä jos otan ton koko akselin? (saman hintaisia kun conet) Conet näyttäis olevan tossakin ja samanlaista arvontaa se on onko oikea toi vai muut.

130 mm road bike, onko 136 mm akseli siihen sopiva?

----------


## 3001

https://www.bike24.com/1.php?content...7C%7C%7C%7C%7C


Kenelläkään kokemusta tuon merkkisistä levyistä? Hopen levyjä kun ei sopivassa koossa ole hyllyssä :Irvistys:

----------


## ikispessu

Ajattelin laittaa momenttiin stemmin kun oli selkeästi löysällä ja momenttiavain löytyy. Alemmasta kuului naks/pam, luulin että se oli momentin naksaus mutta nähtävästi tuo pultti tms katkesi koska pyörii vain paikallaan. Ylempi taas teki stemmiin halkeaman ennenkuin momentti saavutettiin. 
Missähän vika? Avain säädetty 9 kuten stemmissä lukee ohjeena. Ei tuolla stemmilä varmaan uskalla kovin kovaa ajaa ainakaan vaikka tuon alimmaisen pultin saisi irti ja uusisi?

----------


## PETEBJ75

Onko newtonit ja kilot menny sekaisin?

Lähetetty minun SM-G950F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JK-

Edit: Peteb olikin nopeampi

Stemmi pyytänee 9Nm kun taas 9 Kgm=88Nm

Ylikiristämiseltä tuo hieman haisee

----------


## LJL

Omissa pyörissä ei saa kiristää enempää kuin 4-5 Nm (stemmin/rungon/stongan rajoituksia), joka on ollut stemmin pulteille varsin riittävä. Noin perstuntumalla 9 Nm kuulostaisi järkyttävän suurelta kiristysmomentilta.

----------


## jusutus-

> Missähän vika?



Huonossa momenttiavaimessa tai liian korkeassa momentissa.

----------


## ikispessu

En ole kyllä ihan varma tuosta, mutta päättelin että tuo tarkottaisi että momentti on 9Nm ja se kyl lukee tuossa stemmissä

----------


## Ohiampuja

5-6 Nm on stemmeille ihan riittävä momentti. 9 on kyllä liikaa...

----------


## ikispessu

> 5-6 Nm on stemmeille ihan riittävä momentti. 9 on kyllä liikaa...



Kuulostaa silti todella kummalliselta että stemmiin painetaan 9Nm teksti jos se olisi sille liikaa, mutta mikäpä nykymaailmassa enää yllättäisi.

----------


## hphuhtin

En olisi yllättynyt, jos momenttiavain antaisi väärän momentin.

----------


## Moska

Laatu  4.6 5.8 8.8 

M3.     0,5
M4.     1,2
M5       2,4 4,1 6,5
M6      4,2 6,9 11

Tuossa esim M5 pultti 8.8 lujuisena Max kiristys 6.5 Nm. 

Ruuvihankinta.fi sivulta löytyy tuo taulukko mistä kopsattu
Stemmin pultit varmaan M5 kokoa.

----------


## ikispessu

> En olisi yllättynyt, jos momenttiavain antaisi väärän momentin.



onko tosiaan niin että tuollaiseen 70€ momenttiavaimeen ei ole mitään luottamista? paljonko pitää lompakkoa raottaa että saa luotettavan momenttiavaimen jolla ei hajota paikkoja?

----------


## hphuhtin

Pitää kalibroida aika ajoin jos haluaa tietää, että toimii.

----------


## vihtis83

> En ole kyllä ihan varma tuosta, mutta päättelin että tuo tarkottaisi että momentti on 9Nm ja se kyl lukee tuossa stemmissä



Tässähän kuvassa sulla on 5,9Nm asetettuna. Tuossa kierrettävässä osassa näkyy kymmenesosat ja varren asteikossa kokonaiset newtonmetrit.

----------


## ikispessu

> Tässähän kuvassa sulla on 5,9Nm asetettuna. Tuossa kierrettävässä osassa näkyy kymmenesosat ja varren asteikossa kokonaiset newtonmetrit.



aa noniin, tätä vastausta odotinkin että vihdoin ymmärtäisin mikä tuossa asteikossa on ideana. kiitoksia. eli nähtävästi tuo avain on täysin plörinää kun kerran tuollaisella momentilla meni paskaks osa joka pitäisi vään 9Nm momenttiin.

----------


## vihtis83

Vai oliko sulla kenties stemmiä kiristettäessä ruuvattuna tuo pyöritettävä osa vielä tuota kuvassa olevaa kohtaa pidemmälle, silloin momentti on voinut tosiaan olla liian suuri tuolle pultille. Siis jos olet mahdollisesti ihmeissäsi pyöritellyt säätöä ees taas?

----------


## ikispessu

^mielestäni en tuota pyöritellyt tuon jälkeen, mutta en ole ihan varma. no, nyt on uus stemmi tilattuna niin yritetään sitten uusiksi paremmalla onnella.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## PETEBJ75

Ja olihan momentin suuntavipu oikeassa asennossa?

Lähetetty minun SM-G950F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JackOja

Tosiaan, nythän tuo on vastapäiväisen kierron asennossa.

(ainakin mun avaimissa noin)

----------


## Moska

Likikään kaikki M5 pultit eivät kestä edes 5,9Nm kiristystä.

----------


## LJL

> onko tosiaan niin että tuollaiseen 70€ momenttiavaimeen ei ole mitään luottamista? paljonko pitää lompakkoa raottaa että saa luotettavan momenttiavaimen jolla ei hajota paikkoja?



Ostin Motonetistä Bahco Pro 4-20 Nm avaimen, kalibrointitodistus 0,25 tarkkuudesta kolmella eri ohjearvolla oikean- ja vasemmankätisiin kierteisiin oli mukana. Maksoi 149€. Ei rasahtanut 3T:n runko kun kiristin satulatolpan kiilaa eli olen tyytyväinen

----------


## 3001

Hieman aloin miettimään kun kymmenkunta maastopyörää elämäni aikana omistanut, ja jokainen niistä ollut pari kertaa ihan atomeina läpikäyntiä varten, tai muuten vaan näperrelly,  ja ikinä en oo mitään kiristäny momentilla, vaan näppituntumalla. 

Pitää vissiin investoida tuollaiseen, jos tuurilla pyörät kestäny kasassa tähän mennessä  :No huh!:

----------


## ikispessu

Eka itelläkin(kuten voi päätellä  :Leveä hymy: ) 
Hommasin tuon oikeastaan siksi että talven aikana on pakko purkaa, rasvata ja kasata uusiksi koko maantiepyörä, jos sillä vaikka häviäisi mystinen naksunta/natina. Mietin että kaiken ollessa kiristettynä oikeaan momenttiin eliminoisin liian löysään kiristetyt äänen aiheuttajat. Onneksi en kajonnut tarmacin runkoon vielä tällä.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Harvoin momenttiavaimien tarkkuus tai sen puute pyörähommissa haittaa. Ei se niin tarkkaa ole...
Minulla on omasta kokemuksesta syntynyt sellainen käsitys että valmistajat ilmoittaa jostain vastuu yms syistä aika kovat momentit joka paikkaa. Keskiöitä lukuunottamatta itse käytän hiukan matalampia momentteja eikä mitään ongelmia ole ollut...

----------


## KetjutOn

Pyörässäni on Ultegran 6800 takarataspakka. Käykö uudempi rataspakkaversio Ultegra CS-R8000 korvaavaksi tuotteeksi vai pitääkö hommata vanhemman mallinen pakka? Uudemman mallin hinta voi olla edullisempi mitä vanhan mallin. Pyörässä on Di2-vaihteet.

----------


## Nippa_

Itelle tuli ostettua motonetistä motonetin omaa merkkiä oleva Mtx basic 5-25Nm momenttiavain. Töistä löytyy kalibroituja avaimia niin niihin vertaamalla sain jonkunlaisia eroja.

Mtx - kalibroitu
4,5 - 5
5 - 6
10 - 12,5
13 - 16

----------


## Ohiampuja

Tuolla yläpäässä olikin isot heitot. Mutta samalla tyylillä olen omanikin kalibroinut.  :Hymy:

----------


## 3001

Elämäni ensimmäiset kuitukiekot saapuu huomenna, niin onko antaa vinkkejä jos on jotain, mikä pitää tehdä erilailla kuin aluvanteissa? Joskus muistelisin et oisko pesuun liittynyt ainakin jotain? Ettei nyt omalla "huoltamisella" sais noita heti paskottua? Maastokiekot siis kyseessä.

----------


## harmis

Pitäisikö Sramin pakka (eagle) aueta samalla työkalulla kuin shimanon pakat? Jos ei niin mikä on oikea?

----------


## JK-

Samoilla irtoaa: ketjupiiskan & rataspakka-avaimen tarvitsee

----------


## harmis

[QUOTE=JK-;2903155]Samoilla irtoaa: ketjupiiskan & rataspakka-avaimen tarvitsee
Juu, kiitosta!

----------


## tkhyla

Minkälaisella härpäkkeellä saa Shimano SL-M780-B shifterin (I-Spec B) kiinni Maruga MT7 kahvaan?
Löydän vain noita Shiftmix I-Spec 1+2:ia mutta eikö nämä ole vääriä tuohon?

Toinen vaihtoehto olisi vastaava kuin _KCNC XTR I-spec I Shifter Clamps_ mutta näissäkin sanotaan, että "These are not compatible with the newer Shimano I-Spec B Shifter standard." Millaisella tuo vanhan vivuston saisi tankoon... vai onko helpoin vaihtaa koko shifteri?

----------


## elasto

> Elämäni ensimmäiset kuitukiekot saapuu huomenna, niin onko antaa vinkkejä jos on jotain, mikä pitää tehdä erilailla kuin aluvanteissa? Joskus muistelisin et oisko pesuun liittynyt ainakin jotain? Ettei nyt omalla "huoltamisella" sais noita heti paskottua? Maastokiekot siis kyseessä.



Ei tarvi tehdä mitään erilailla.

----------


## El Cheapo

Pyörässäni(BH Quartz) on FSA Gossamer 386Evo-keskiöinen kampisarja, löytyykö vastaavalle keskiölle Ultegraa tms.?

----------


## 3001

> Ei tarvi tehdä mitään erilailla.



Tattis :Nolous:

----------


## Warlord

> Elämäni ensimmäiset kuitukiekot saapuu huomenna, niin onko antaa vinkkejä jos on jotain, mikä pitää tehdä erilailla kuin aluvanteissa? Joskus muistelisin et oisko pesuun liittynyt ainakin jotain? Ettei nyt omalla "huoltamisella" sais noita heti paskottua? Maastokiekot siis kyseessä.



Kovaa ajoa vain.

----------


## JackOja

> Elämäni ensimmäiset kuitukiekot saapuu huomenna, niin onko antaa vinkkejä jos on jotain, mikä pitää tehdä erilailla kuin aluvanteissa? Joskus muistelisin et oisko pesuun liittynyt ainakin jotain?...



Muistan lukeneeni, että alumiininippelit ja hiilikuitu reagoivat kemiallisesti (muodostavat galvaanisen parin) jos pestään voimakkaasti emäksisellä pesuaineella, esim. Fairylla tms. Ja nimenomaan niin, että alumiini hapertuisi, hiilikuidulle ei tapahdu mitään. Messinkinippelit olisi huolettomammat. Maantiesuolakin hapertaa alunippelit.

Voihan tuo toki olla alumiinikehä- tai messinkinippelitehtaiden johtajien propagandaa  :Hymy:

----------


## SSGT-92

> Pyörässäni(BH Quartz) on FSA Gossamer 386Evo-keskiöinen kampisarja, löytyykö vastaavalle keskiölle Ultegraa tms.?



Mitä äkkiseltään tuosta ko. keskiöstä tietoa löysin,ni sehän taitaa olla leveämpi (86,5mm) keskiömuhvin kohdalta, ja kammet taas suoremmat kuin muiden keskiönormien kyseessä ollessa.https://www.bikeradar.com/advice/buy...ket-standards/
Tuo muhvin leveys saattaa aiheuttaa yhteensopivuus ongelmia.
Viisaammat jatkakoon . . .

----------


## sampo12

Mitkä on merkittävimmät erot slx ja xtr osasarjojen toiminnassa? 
Vuosimalli molemmissa 2018 ja 1x11 voimansiirto, vaihtaja sekä liipaisin samaa sarjaa. Olen muutamaa fillaria torilta katsellut nykysen tilalle (täpäri jos sillä jotain väliä on). Nykyisessä pyörässä xt 2x10, varmaan vähän vanhempaa mallia (pyörä vaan vuoden vanha, mutta eikait kymppiä ole uusittu) ja toiminta ollut ihan täsmällistä, olen tykännyt nopeasta vaihtotapahtumasta ja mahdollisuudesta hypätä kaksi pykälää kerralla (tämä tietysti toimii missä vaan sarjassa kun painaa kaksi kertaa...). Myös säädöt ovat kestäneet hyvin. 
Eli siis perus polkuajossa painolla ei väliä, vaihtaako slx myös täsmällisesti, vaikka ei varmaan tuntuma kalliimmalle pärjää?
Katselin vaan, että xtr ei oo ihan ilmasta päivittää jälkikäteen ni mielellään ottais "koko setin" kerralla. XTR vaan kuulostaa mun käyttöön liian hyvälle

----------


## hece

XTR:ssä on multi-release (2 pykälää isommalle kerralla) ja instant release (isompi pykälä vaihtuu kun vipua painaa, ei vasta vapauttaessa). Noi on myös XTn vivussa. XTn vipu ja muut SLXää on järkikombo mikäli noita ominaisuuksia arvostaa.

----------


## JiiPee

Voiko 9 pakan vapaarattaalle laittaa 11 pakan? Kyselee epätietoinen.

----------


## JackOja

Voi jos kyseessä on *maasto*pakka *ja* Shimano *tai* Sramilta NX, eli 1130.

----------


## 3001

Onko ihan normaalia, kun uudet kiekot tuli, ja vaihdoin renkaat niille, niin renkaat meni ihan sormineen päälle, ja kompuralla laitoin ilmaa niin ilman kummempia pamauksia nousi vanteelle. Jotenki tuli fiilis et kestääköhän renkaat edes noilla vanteilla paikallaan  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## MTB Engineer

> Muistan lukeneeni, että alumiininippelit ja hiilikuitu reagoivat kemiallisesti (muodostavat galvaanisen parin) jos pestään voimakkaasti emäksisellä pesuaineella, esim. Fairylla tms. Ja nimenomaan niin, että alumiini hapertuisi, hiilikuidulle ei tapahdu mitään. Messinkinippelit olisi huolettomammat. Maantiesuolakin hapertaa alunippelit.
> 
> Voihan tuo toki olla alumiinikehä- tai messinkinippelitehtaiden johtajien propagandaa



Pitää hyvinkin paikkansa. Kaveriporukassa käytännössä kaikki, kenellä on tehdaskuitukiekoissa ollut alunippelit ovat niitä joutuneet vaihtamaan. Laitoin omiin customkiekkoihini Newmenin rosteriset nippaprikat ja Sapimin messinkinipat. Toistaiseksi ~2500km ajettuna ei vielä mitään ongelmia, tosin en tule näillä talvella ajamaan eli suola ei ole ongelma.

----------


## JiiPee

> Voi jos kyseessä on *maasto*pakka *ja* Shimano *tai* Sramilta NX, eli 1130.



Thnx. Shimanon xt 11 pakka kyseessä ja teräksinen vapaaratas. Nyt on pari kertaa löystynyt ajossa niin ihmettelen vaan että miksiköhän?

----------


## sampo12

> XTR:ssä on multi-release (2 pykälää isommalle kerralla) ja instant release (isompi pykälä vaihtuu kun vipua painaa, ei vasta vapauttaessa). Noi on myös XTn vivussa. XTn vipu ja muut SLXää on järkikombo mikäli noita ominaisuuksia arvostaa.



Nämä oli itsellä tiedossa, mutta kiitos selvennyksestä. Ehkä pitää unohtaa pröystäily ja päivittää sitten liipaisin jos siltä tuntuu. Lähinnä mulle on olennaista, että kestää hyvin säädöissä ja on helposti säädettävissä tarpeen tullen. Joskus kun on nopeasti ajanut jotain 8-pykäläistä aceraa on sekin ihan hyvin toiminut. Toi säätämisen helppous on syy miks ylipäätään otan mieluummin shimanon slx/xt/xtr 11 kun esim sramin nx tai gx 12. Enemmän kuullut soraääniä sramista

Lähetetty minun VOG-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JiiPee

> Thnx. Shimanon xt 11 pakka kyseessä ja teräksinen vapaaratas. Nyt on pari kertaa löystynyt ajossa niin ihmettelen vaan että miksiköhän?



Poikkesin paikallisessa ostoksilla ja ammattilaiset kasasivat pakan uudelleen ja nyt toimii taas. Ei sais väsyneenä tyriä my bad.

----------


## vihtis83

> Oliko niitä jotain suoraan tankoon liitettäviä lisäkahvoja, jotka tuovat ikäänkuin droppitangon jarruilta ajamisen otteen? Saiskos ihan linkkien kanssa, jos on tiedossa.



Näitä vissiin meinasit?

SqLab innerbarends 411

----------


## Hajastus

Mistä saisi shimanon kampiin 110 jaolla rattaan 2x10 vaihtuisi 1x10.

----------


## SSGT-92

Tuota, kerrotko lisää; asymmetrinen vai symmetrinen pulttijako, 4- vai 5-pulttinen, maantielle vai maastoon . . . ?

Bike24, bike-components, hi5bikes,fillarikellari,toni&toni ym.
Tuolta ; http://www.fillari-lehti.fi/Linkit.aspx kohdasta kaupat valitsee itelleen sopiva/mieluisan paikan.

----------


## Hajastus

5 pulttiset soran kammet

----------


## SSGT-92

Jep, tuossa noita ;https://www.bike24.com/1.php?__qf_pr...D%5B17713%5D=1 , https://www.bike-components.de/en/co...sort=price_asc ja https://r2-bike.com/5-Arm-Spider_2__1-speed_1__110-mm_7 ,toki muitakin on.
Noissa on nw-rattaita kans,kun etuvaihtajan ottanet pois, pysyy ketju paremmin rattaalla.
 Ketjulinjassa joutunet tekemään kompromissin, tai passailet sen prikoilla kohilleen. Road kampiin offset-rattaat voi olla hankalia löytää.

----------


## 3001

Jos on vanteen ID 27mm, oliko se että vähän leveämpää teippiä, esim 30mm/33mm olisi suositeltavaa laittaa?

----------


## Kanuuna

^Riippuu vanteen muodosta. 30 kuulostaa sopivammalta. Ittellä i25 kehällä 27mm teippi.


^^^ tässä myös pari vaihtoehtoa. https://www.superstarcomponents.com/...=110+chainring

----------


## 3001

Mitkä ovat kuvan kiekot?  Pinkbiken foorumilta lainattu: https://m.pinkbike.com/forum/listcom...7&pagenum=3378

----------


## SSGT-92

^Loistavasti aseteltu kymysys, joka olisi ollut todella paikallaan, siellä Pinkbiken foorumilla.

----------


## 3001

> ^Loistavasti aseteltu kymysys, joka olisi ollut todella paikallaan, siellä Pinkbiken foorumilla.



Pyydän anteeksi. Ei pidä täällä kysellä :No huh!:

----------


## taakeferd

Poistin cubesta etuvaihtajan ja jäi tollanen ruma pahka runkoon. Mistähän Suomesta saisi tällaisen osan:

https://r2-bike.com/SRAM-High-Direct...railleur-Cover

Ei tarvitse olla Sramin. Näyttää löytyvän monen merkkistä Saksan nettikaupoista mutta ei ole nyt muuta tilattavaa.

----------


## 3001

> Poistin cubesta etuvaihtajan ja jäi tollanen ruma pahka runkoon. Mistähän Suomesta saisi tällaisen osan:
> 
> https://r2-bike.com/SRAM-High-Direct...railleur-Cover
> 
> Ei tarvitse olla Sramin. Näyttää löytyvän monen merkkistä Saksan nettikaupoista mutta ei ole nyt muuta tilattavaa.



Koitin etsiä, mutta en löytänyt. Oletko ajatellut ketjunohjuria laittaa siihen?

----------


## taakeferd

> Koitin etsiä, mutta en löytänyt. Oletko ajatellut ketjunohjuria laittaa siihen?



No sellainenkin kävisi. Olisiko siihen antaa vinkkiä mistä löytyisi?

----------


## 3001

> No sellainenkin kävisi. Olisiko siihen antaa vinkkiä mistä löytyisi?



https://www.bikester.fi/xlc-cr-a20-k...ta-820949.html

----------


## SSGT-92

> Pyydän anteeksi. Ei pidä täällä kysellä



Sopii kysellä.Sitä ajoin takaa et tuol Pinkbiken foorumil vastaus vois tulla ripeesti vaik silt alkuperäisen kuvan postaajalta.
 Eikä linkki sinne foorumillekaan ko. säikeeseen ois paha ollu.

----------


## tuplas

> Mitkä ovat kuvan kiekot?  Pinkbiken foorumilta lainattu: https://m.pinkbike.com/forum/listcom...7&pagenum=3378



https://www.pinkbike.com/news/review...ry-robust.html

----------


## 3001

Kiitoksia  :Hymy:

----------


## Sambolo

Jäätävän rumat kiekot, ne ne ovat.

----------


## J4nn3R

Tuohon työmatka-touring-gravel-allroad-harjoituskilpapyörä(en kyllä harjoittele kilpapyöräilyä)-adventure-fillariin olisi tarkoitus kokonaisvaltaisen läpikäynnin yhteydessä speksata uudet kiekot. Perä on 130mm tai mahdollisesti hiukan vaille, mutta 130mm napa siinä parhaillaan on. Nyt takakiekko on vanha 32-puolainen Shimano/Mavic ja edessä vielä vanhempi 36-puolainen Weinmann, molemmat sisäleveydeltään 15mm luokkaa ja varsinkin Mavicin korkeaprofiilinen ihan hanurista kumien vaihtoa ajatellen. Päivitykseen ei ole tarkoitus taloudellisesti juuri satsata, eli satasen nurkille olisi tarkoitus saada kiekot. Nyt alla on 37mm kumit, jotka vaihtunee Schwalben Marathon Almotioneihin 40 millisenä, ellei jotain ehdottomasti järkevämpää ilmaannu.

Kiekoiksi vaihtoehtoina on hinnat-alkaen maantiekiekot, joilla runko ei tarviis mitään modauksia ja kiekot olisi vaihtoehdoista keveimmät, mutta pinnaluku jäisi johonkin 24-huitteille sekä vanteen sisäleveys olisi tarpeettoman kapea. Toinen vaihtoehto olisi ns. touring kiekot, jolloin 32 ja 36 puolaisia vaihtoehtoja on valmissetteinä tarjolla, perää vaan pitäisi levittää 2,5mm puoleltansa. Painoa tulisi jotain vajaa puoli kiloa enemmän, mutta vanne olisi leveämpi ja ainakin omissa uskomuksissani kestävämpi. Kolmas vaihtoehto on kasata 32h maantienapojen ympärille ite kiekot, jolloin runkoon ei tarvitsisi koskea ja vanteet saisi sellaiset kun haluaa, mutta tuo olisi kallein ja vaivalloisin vaihtoehto.

Runko on terästä, kuskin paino sadan kilon huitteilla ja ajosta 90-95 prossaa kohtuullista tai huonoa kestopäällystettä, loput soratietä, voimansiirto on Shimanoa ja 8-10 pakoissa tullaan pysymään. Miten edetään ja miksi?

Lähetetty minun GM1903 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Twinning

^Jos riittävän edullista takakiekkoa ei löydy 130 mm -navalla, niin yksi vaihtoehto voisi olla modata 135-navasta sopiva. Tai sitten vain laittaa se leveämpinapainen kiekko paikoilleen ilman modauksia mihinkään. Monet tekevät niin teräsrunkojen kanssa, jos takahaarukka tosiaan on 130 eikä esim. 126.

Rosebikesista muuten ainakin taitaa saada halvat, mutta hyvät osat edullisemmin kuin vastaavan kiekon valmiiksi kooottuna mistään. Tiagra-takanapa sekä DT Swissin 535-vanne, pinnat ja nippelit yhteensä 55 euroa.

----------


## J4nn3R

> ^Jos riittävän edullista takakiekkoa ei löydy 130 mm -navalla, niin yksi vaihtoehto voisi olla modata 135-navasta sopiva. Tai sitten vain laittaa se leveämpinapainen kiekko paikoilleen ilman modauksia mihinkään. Monet tekevät niin teräsrunkojen kanssa, jos takahaarukka tosiaan on 130 eikä esim. 126.
> 
> Rosebikesista muuten ainakin taitaa saada halvat, mutta hyvät osat edullisemmin kuin vastaavan kiekon valmiiksi kooottuna mistään. Tiagra-takanapa sekä DT Swissin 535-vanne, pinnat ja nippelit yhteensä 55 euroa.



Täytyy tsekata toi Rose Bikes, kuulostaa hyvältä hinnalta! Tosiaan noissa 135mm irtokuulanavoissa vois olla muttereissa ja aluslevyissä varaa kaventaakin se 5mm.

Toi on niin vanha runko, vesijohtoputki-"Rossin" jostain 80-90-luvun vaihteesta ja paikallaan on ollut 130mm napa vajaa 20-vuotta, eli siitä lähtien kun pyörän ekan kerran kasasin, niin en tiedä onko alunperin 126 vai 130. Muistaakseni oli seiskalehtinen Gipiemme-napa orggiksessa auton alle jääneessä takakiekossa. Tota nykystä kiekkoa saa jonkin verran väännellä paikalleen, että voi olla 126 haarukka ihan hyvin.

Lähetetty minun GM1903 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Twinning

Deore-takanavassa ainakin näyttäisi olevan nds-puolen lukkomutterin alla aika tarkkaan sentin paksuinen spacer-holkki, jonka voisi vaihtaa puolet ohuempaan.

----------


## J4nn3R

Pitääpä selvittää asia, tuollaisenhan saisi sitten kerralla modattua vaikka siihen 126 milliinkin, jos runko syö sellasta napaa alkujaa. Taitaa tällasessa hintaluokassa kuitenkin valmiskiekot tulla kustannustehokkaammaksi kun kasatut ja Deoren navat noissa edullisemmissa trekking kiekoissa tyypillisesti on. Tää navan kavennus vinkki oli erinomainen, kiitoksia! Saisi jämäkämmät kiekot leveemmällä vanteella, eikä tarvis vanhaa runkoa alkaa vääntelemään.

Lisäys: Tokihan toi täytyy rihdata keskelle, jos toiselta puolelta nappaa 5-9mm pois, niin mahtaneeko riittää pinnojen pituus valmiskiekoissa tuollaiseen, vai menisikö kasailuhommiksi kuitenkin?

Lähetetty minun GM1903 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Twinning

Tuo sivusuuntainen siirtymä ei paljon pinnan kokonaispituuteen vaikuta, sitä voi kokeilla pinnan pituuden laskureilla, mutta ero jännityksessä vanteen eri puolilla kyllä kasvaa keskitystä muuttaessa, joten muutos kannattaa olla mahdollisimman pieni.

----------


## TERU

> Pitääpä selvittää asia, tuollaisenhan saisi sitten kerralla modattua vaikka siihen 126 milliinkin, jos runko syö sellasta napaa alkujaa. Taitaa tällasessa hintaluokassa kuitenkin valmiskiekot tulla kustannustehokkaammaksi kun kasatut ja Deoren navat noissa edullisemmissa trekking kiekoissa tyypillisesti on. Tää navan kavennus vinkki oli erinomainen, kiitoksia! Saisi jämäkämmät kiekot leveemmällä vanteella, eikä tarvis vanhaa runkoa alkaa vääntelemään.
> 
> Lisäys: Tokihan toi täytyy rihdata keskelle, jos toiselta puolelta nappaa 5-9mm pois, niin mahtaneeko riittää pinnojen pituus valmiskiekoissa tuollaiseen, vai menisikö kasailuhommiksi kuitenkin?
> 
> Lähetetty minun GM1903 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Hyvin tuo toimii, minimi vain pois akselilta, jotta ei tarvitsisi akselia lyhentää eikä keskittääkään uudelleen, kuitenkin jos haarukat ovat ohuet voi joutua akselihommiinkin. Vanteen saa helposti siirrettyä keskelle, kun homma on siinä vaiheessa, tuo on tuttu homma kaikkiaan, tosin vain 130 leveyteen.

----------


## J4nn3R

Ok, kiitoksia näistä! Eiköhän tuo ole tässä tapauksessa kustannustehokkain ratkaisu, kaikkien kuvien mukaan tossa 135mm Deoressa pitäisi olla tuo kymmenkunta milliä kavennusvaraa. Keskittämisen joutunee tekemään, 40mm kumin kanssa ei rungossa juuri ole ylimääräistä tilaa ja akselikin voi tarvita lyhennystä, mutta samalla voisi vaikka vaihtaa umpiakseliin muttereilla, tuohon vanhan mallin edestä auki olevaan droppiin kun saa pikalinkkua kiristellä hampaat irvessä, että pysyy paikoillaan, eikä siltikään aina pysy.

Nyt vaan oottelemaan lumia, että maasturi siirtyy kommuuttikäyttöön, niin pääsee purkamaan vanhaa sotaratsua!

Lähetetty minun GM1903 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tkhyla

Ajattelin vaihtaa takarattaat 10-speed 11-42 => 11-46 mutta eihän se mennytkään kuin elokuvissa.
Nykyinen vaihtajani XT 10-speed RD-M786 ottaakin kiinni isoimpiin rattaisiin. Ei siis ainakaan näin.
https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...ow-black-36249


Mitenkäs tämä korjataan? Uusi erilainen vaihtajako jossa tämä "vaijerin kiinnike varsi" ei käänny niin paljon rattaiden suuntaan vai onko tähän jokin muu konsti?
Vai pystyykö tuota vaihtajan "kiinnikettä" vaihtamaan pidemmäksi? Jos vaihtaja menee vaihtoon niin mikähän vaihtaja tuohon kävisi?

----------


## Pexxi

Keskimmäisessä kuvassa samalla rattaalla? Jos on niin eikös tossa ole aika pitkä ketjukin? Mitenkäs b-ruuvin säätö vaikuttaisi? Voi olla ettei tolla vaihtajalla ylipäätään toimi edes.

----------


## +€+

> Ajattelin vaihtaa takarattaat 10-speed 11-42 => 11-46 mutta eihän se mennytkään kuin elokuvissa.
> Nykyinen vaihtajani XT 10-speed RD-M786 ottaakin kiinni isoimpiin rattaisiin. Ei siis ainakaan näin.
> https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...ow-black-36249
> 
> 
> Mitenkäs tämä korjataan? Uusi erilainen vaihtajako jossa tämä "vaijerin kiinnike varsi" ei käänny niin paljon rattaiden suuntaan vai onko tähän jokin muu konsti?
> Vai pystyykö tuota vaihtajan "kiinnikettä" vaihtamaan pidemmäksi? Jos vaihtaja menee vaihtoon niin mikähän vaihtaja tuohon kävisi?



Perinteinen, eli vaihtajan ja korvakkeen välistä swing pois kun kyseessä direct mount korvake.

----------


## tkhyla

> Keskimmäisessä kuvassa samalla rattaalla? Jos on niin eikös tossa ole aika pitkä ketjukin? Mitenkäs b-ruuvin säätö vaikuttaisi? Voi olla ettei tolla vaihtajalla ylipäätään toimi edes.



Keskimmäinen kuva on siis pienemmällä rattaalla 11-42 jolla kaikki toimii hienosti.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Tuohon Bike-Discountin linkissä olevaan vaihtajaan sopii maksimissaan 36-piikkinen takaratas. Ei kai sinun ole samanlainen kuin linkissä oleva?.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tkhyla

> Tuohon Bike-Discountin linkissä olevaan vaihtajaan sopii maksimissaan 36-piikkinen takaratas. Ei kai sinun ole samanlainen kuin linkissä oleva?.



Ihan samaa ihmettelin itsekin mutta näin se vaan on. SunRace 11-42 pakka kiinni ja vaihtajassa on merkit RD-M786 ja kaikki toimii hienosti.

Ilmeisesti tuota vaihtajaa onkin short & long mallit. Minun oltava sitten tuo long jolla speksi sanoo 43 tooth. Tämä selittäisi toiminnallisuuden. Nyt tarvisi saada vaan toimimaan 46 hammasta  :Hymy: 
https://www.bike-components.de/en/Sh...illeur-p32373/






> Perinteinen, eli vaihtajan ja korvakkeen välistä swing pois kun kyseessä direct mount korvake.



Tarkoitatko, että tuo pieni jatkopala pois kokonaan välistä? Eikös tuo sitten tule vielä lähemmäksi tuo varsi?
Mikä tuon "jatkon" (swing) tarkoitus tuolla ylipäätään on?

----------


## J4nn3R

https://www.bike-components.de/en/Wo...dapter-p64002/

Tääkin on vaihtoehto jos ei muuten ala toimiii.

Lähetetty minun GM1903 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## vihtis83

> Ilmeisesti tuota vaihtajaa onkin short & long mallit. Minun oltava sitten tuo long jolla speksi sanoo 43 tooth. Tämä selittäisi toiminnallisuuden. Nyt tarvisi saada vaan toimimaan 46 hammasta



Vaihtajan kapasiteetti on 43, se ei tarkoita että syö suoraan 42-hampaisella rattaalla olevan pakan. Esimerkiksi takapakka 11-36 ja edessä rattaat 22-32-40 kapasiteetti on 43. Tarkoittaa siis sitä että pitkällä vaihtajalla ketju pysyy riittävän tiukalla (eikä mene liian tiukalle) kaikilla ratasyhdistelmillä.
Virallisesti suurin ratas tuolle vaihtajalle on 36 pikkinen, itse käytin tuolla vaihtajalla 42 hampaisen pakan kanssa goatlinkkiä kun muuten joutui vetämään b-ruuvin tappiin asti eikä toiminta ollut kamalan sulavaa.

----------


## +€+

> Tarkoitatko, että tuo pieni jatkopala pois kokonaan välistä? Eikös tuo sitten tule vielä lähemmäksi tuo varsi?
> Mikä tuon "jatkon" (swing) tarkoitus tuolla ylipäätään on?



Kyllä tuo jatkopala pois ja sama akseli käy korvakkeeseen mikä tuossa nivelessä on. Sen tarkoitus on lisätä osamyyntiä eli nostaa mahdollisten konfiguraatioiden määrä exponentiaalisesti.

Jos sinulla on Direct Mount, eli korvake on suora takaa katsoen niin silloin pääsääntöisesti keinu pois.

----------


## tkhyla

> https://www.bike-components.de/en/Wo...dapter-p64002/
> 
> Tääkin on vaihtoehto jos ei muuten ala toimiii.



Tässä vielä pähkäilin tallissa tilannetta. Tuollaisen se ilmeisesti vaatii. Vaihtajaa pitäisi saada se muutama milli taaksepäin.
Tuosta vaan ei tiedä tuon pituutta. Onko tuo yhtään pidempi kuin nykyinen pala (mikä tuon nimi ikinä nyt onkaan). Tuollakin puhutaan "optimal location when using 40 T and 42 T cassette"
Haukkasinko tässä nyt liian ison palan kun yritän kasvattaa ykkös rattaan kokoa hieman? 
Kun katselee noita uusia pyöriä niin osassa on jo 50T kokoja, tosin 12v. Onko näin, että 11 tai 12 vaihteista vaihtajaa ei saa toimimaan 10v pakalla (stoppariruuvit ei riitä?)

----------


## vihtis83

Tämä 10-vaihtaja syö suoraan 42-hampaisen rattaan joten voisi (ehkä?) toimia myös 46 kanssa. 
https://www.bike24.com/p2221961.html

----------


## tkhyla

> Kyllä tuo jatkopala pois ja sama akseli käy korvakkeeseen mikä tuossa nivelessä on. Sen tarkoitus on lisätä osamyyntiä eli nostaa mahdollisten konfiguraatioiden määrä exponentiaalisesti.
> 
> Jos sinulla on Direct Mount, eli korvake on suora takaa katsoen niin silloin pääsääntöisesti keinu pois.



Pakko vielä kysyä kun en nyt oikein pysynyt perässä.
Punainen osa kuvassani on siis suora. Jos otan sen pois ja laitan kiinni suoraan siniseen osaan niin eikös juuri tuolloin ongelmaksi muodostunut varsi (musta pallo kuvassa) tule vielä lähemmäksi rattaita kuin mitä se on nyt?
Itse nyt pähkäisin, että punainen osa pitäisi saada hieman pidemmäksi mitä on nyt?
Ei saa suuttua jos olen nyt ihan hakotiellä  :Hymy:

----------


## +€+

Poistamalla keinun vaihtaja "keikahtaa" alas niin, että vaihtajan vaijerin päätyholkki on about linjassa.

Vaihdat sitten tuohon Goatlinkin tai et, joudut tuon keinun poistamaan joka tapauksessa.

Itse saman jumpan kävin aikoinaan, siksi olen melko varma tuosta. Tosin en siitä ole varma riittääkö tuon häkin pituus 46 rattaalle. Poista tuo keinu ja katso mitä tapahtuu. Ei siinä mene kuin 2 minuuttia.

Edit. tarkoitin sinistä palloa kuvassasi joka on suora. Standard on S muotoinen ja kaartuu pakkaan päin.

Edit2. Jotenkin nyt ei oikein lähde lauseenmuodostus tänään, mutta vaihtajasi on luonnottomassa asennossa ja "XT" teksti sen jo näyttää. Se pitää olla about vaakatasossa. Samoin vaihdevaijerin asento on luonnoton. Näistä jo näkee että vaihtaja on väärin asennettu.

----------


## tkhyla

> Poistamalla keinun vaihtaja "keikahtaa" alas niin, että vaihtajan vaijerin päätyholkki on about linjassa.
> 
> Vaihdat sitten tuohon Goatlinkin tai et, joudut tuon keinun poistamaan joka tapauksessa.
> 
> Itse saman jumpan kävin aikoinaan, siksi olen melko varma tuosta. Tosin en siitä ole varma riittääkö tuon häkin pituus 46 rattaalle. Poista tuo keinu ja katso mitä tapahtuu. Ei siinä mene kuin 2 minuuttia.
> 
> Edit. tarkoitin sinistä palloa kuvassasi joka on suora. Standard on S muotoinen ja kaartuu pakkaan päin.
> 
> Edit2. Jotenkin nyt ei oikein lähde lauseenmuodostus tänään, mutta vaihtajasi on luonnottomassa asennossa ja "XT" teksti sen jo näyttää. Se pitää olla about vaakatasossa. Samoin vaihdevaijerin asento on luonnoton. Näistä jo näkee että vaihtaja on väärin asennettu.



Kiitos avusta. Kokeilen tämän huomenna.
Tuolla Goatlinkillä ilmeisesti joka tapauksessa saa sitten toimimaan. Löysin tuolta juuri samoilla osilla olevan ongelman ja siihen ratkaisun. 
https://forum.bikeradar.com/viewtopi...004&t=13101993

----------


## hece

Goatlink auttaa, muttei toimi niin hyvin kuin oikea isolle rattaalle tehty vaihtaja. RD-M7000 11s takavaihtaja toimii hienosti myös 10s triggerin kanssa kymppipakalla. Ja syö ainakin 50t isoa ratasta jos nälkä kasvaa syödessä.

Muoks. goat link siis korvaa kuvan punaisen palan (ns b-link). Mikäli korvake on direct mount -tyyppiä, ei vaihtajassa tule käyttää b-linkkiä eikä goat linkkiä. Katso aiempi kuva, onko vaihtajan kiinnitys nyt suoraan akselin alapuolella (standard) vai takaviistossa (direct mount)?

----------


## tkhyla

> Poistamalla keinun vaihtaja "keikahtaa" alas niin, että vaihtajan vaijerin päätyholkki on about linjassa.
> Vaihdat sitten tuohon Goatlinkin tai et, joudut tuon keinun poistamaan joka tapauksessa.
> Itse saman jumpan kävin aikoinaan, siksi olen melko varma tuosta. Tosin en siitä ole varma riittääkö tuon häkin pituus 46 rattaalle. Poista tuo keinu ja katso mitä tapahtuu. Ei siinä mene kuin 2 minuuttia.
> Edit. tarkoitin sinistä palloa kuvassasi joka on suora. Standard on S muotoinen ja kaartuu pakkaan päin.
> Edit2. Jotenkin nyt ei oikein lähde lauseenmuodostus tänään, mutta vaihtajasi on luonnottomassa asennossa ja "XT" teksti sen jo näyttää. Se pitää olla about vaakatasossa. Samoin vaihdevaijerin asento on luonnoton. Näistä jo näkee että vaihtaja on väärin asennettu.



Kokeilin ottaa tuon palan pois ja silloin ei mahdu vanne ja ratas edes paikoilleen. Eli ilman sitä ei tule mitään.
Kertokaapas nyt onko tuo kiinnitys standard vai direct mount? (selviääkö kuvasta, suora on)

Jos tuo on väärin asennettu niin hyvin on toiminut  :Hymy:  Mitenkähän tuo sitten pitäisi olla.


isompi kuva: https://ibb.co/m90g1Hf








> Goatlink auttaa, muttei toimi niin hyvin kuin oikea isolle rattaalle tehty vaihtaja. RD-M7000 11s takavaihtaja toimii hienosti myös 10s triggerin kanssa kymppipakalla. Ja syö ainakin 50t isoa ratasta jos nälkä kasvaa syödessä.
> Muoks. goat link siis korvaa kuvan punaisen palan (ns b-link). Mikäli korvake on direct mount -tyyppiä, ei vaihtajassa tule käyttää b-linkkiä eikä goat linkkiä. Katso aiempi kuva, onko vaihtajan kiinnitys nyt suoraan akselin alapuolella (standard) vai takaviistossa (direct mount)?



Olisiko tämä https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...-shadow-532695 juuri tuo ko. vaihtaja? Taidan tilata vaihtajan ja goat link ja toivoa, että jompi kumpi pelittää  :Hymy: 
Toimisiko tämä XT- vaihtaja myös tuossa https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...-shadow-450082 ?

----------


## kauris

Jos mun takajäykässä canyon grand canyonissa on takana 160 mm jarrulevy ja haluaisin vaihtaa siihen 180 mm levyn, mikä jarruadapteri siihen pitää asentaa ja se tarvinnee sitten myös pidemmät pultit, jotta ne yltää ensin adapterin läpi ja sitten tarpeeksi rungon sisään. Nyt siinä ei ole adapteria lainkaan.
Käykö siihen adapteri joka on ollut mulla edessä joskus muuttamassa pm 180 keulaa 200 levylle?  Ja sitten pitäis olla 10 mm pidemmät pultit?

----------


## hcf

Tänä kesänä sattunu parikertaa että olen onnistunu polkaseen silleen että ketju on mennu etukiekkojen väliin ja aika tiukkaan kiinni. Mistähän tuo vois johtua ku ennen en ole moiseen onnistunu?
SLX FD-M7025-11-D
RaceFace Affect, Fat Bike Specific, 36/26T

----------


## Moska

> Tänä kesänä sattunu parikertaa että olen onnistunu polkaseen silleen että ketju on mennu etukiekkojen väliin ja aika tiukkaan kiinni. Mistähän tuo vois johtua ku ennen en ole moiseen onnistunu?
> SLX FD-M7025-11-D
> RaceFace Affect, Fat Bike Specific, 36/26T



Melkeen rohkenen väittää että jotain on mennyt mutkalle, tai sitten jompikumpi ratas väärinpäin.

----------


## tkhyla

> Näistä jo näkee että vaihtaja on väärin asennettu.



Joo, kyllä tuo on "väärin" asennettu. Pyörittelin sitä tässä edes takaisin ja tuo kuvassani oleva "punainen" osa pitäisi olla alaspäin, eikö suoraan taaksepäin. Ongelma tuossa oikein asennetussa on se, että isot vaihteet eivät mene päälle kun vaihtaja ottaa runkoon kiinni. Olen pyörän käytettynä ostanut joten en tiedä mikä tässä on vakio takapakan koko. Oletettavasti pienempi kuin nyt käytössä oleva 11-42T. Edellinen omistaja kääntänyt tuon vaihtajan "jatkon" tuohon asentoon jotta on saanut toimimaan tämän isomman rattaan. Hyvin se onkin toiminut, ei siinä mitään. Ainoa vaan nyt kun haluaisin vielä isomman 46T rattaan niin enää ei mahdo ko. komponenteilla.

Nyt oppinut taas paljon uutta vaihtajista  :Hymy: 
Nyt kun joku viisaampi näissä asioissa kuin minä voisi vielä vahvistaa, että toimisiko tämä https://www.bike24.com/p2124095.html vaihtaja 10v 11-46T pakan kanssa. Vaikka vaihtaja on 11v niin onnistuuko 10v pakan kanssa?*Shimano Deore XT RD-M8000-SGS Rear Derailleur long 11-speed*

----------


## BB Holland

> Jos mun takajäykässä canyon grand canyonissa on takana 160 mm jarrulevy ja haluaisin vaihtaa siihen 180 mm levyn, mikä jarruadapteri siihen pitää asentaa ja se tarvinnee sitten myös pidemmät pultit, jotta ne yltää ensin adapterin läpi ja sitten tarpeeksi rungon sisään. Nyt siinä ei ole adapteria lainkaan.
> Käykö siihen adapteri joka on ollut mulla edessä joskus muuttamassa pm 180 keulaa 200 levylle?  Ja sitten pitäis olla 10 mm pidemmät pultit?



Näyttääkö tämä oikeanlaiselta https://www.bike24.com/1.php?content...D=18338;page=4

Kyllähän eteen on eri adapterit kuin taakse, olen kyllä viritellyt etuadaptereita taaksekin lisäprikoilla mutta menee säätämiseksi. Eihän näistä aina ota selvää, onko se  PM-IS muunnos vai IS-PM muunnos kuten Bike24-kielessä.

Tai jos  rungossa on PM kiinnitys, voisi olla tämä https://www.bike24.com/1.php?content...18323%5D=18337

----------


## hece

> Joo, kyllä tuo on "väärin" asennettu. Pyörittelin sitä tässä edes takaisin ja tuo kuvassani oleva "punainen" osa pitäisi olla alaspäin, eikö suoraan taaksepäin. Ongelma tuossa oikein asennetussa on se, että isot vaihteet eivät mene päälle kun vaihtaja ottaa runkoon kiinni. Olen pyörän käytettynä ostanut joten en tiedä mikä tässä on vakio takapakan koko. Oletettavasti pienempi kuin nyt käytössä oleva 11-42T. Edellinen omistaja kääntänyt tuon vaihtajan "jatkon" tuohon asentoon jotta on saanut toimimaan tämän isomman rattaan. Hyvin se onkin toiminut, ei siinä mitään. Ainoa vaan nyt kun haluaisin vielä isomman 46T rattaan niin enää ei mahdo ko. komponenteilla.
> 
> Nyt oppinut taas paljon uutta vaihtajista 
> Nyt kun joku viisaampi näissä asioissa kuin minä voisi vielä vahvistaa, että toimisiko tämä https://www.bike24.com/p2124095.html vaihtaja 10v 11-46T pakan kanssa. Vaikka vaihtaja on 11v niin onnistuuko 10v pakan kanssa?*Shimano Deore XT RD-M8000-SGS Rear Derailleur long 11-speed*



Ilman etuvaihtajaa lyhythäkkinen (medium) RD-M7000-GS tai RD-M8000-GS parempi, etuvaihtajan kanssa pitää olla pitkähäkkinen SGS jommasta kummasta. Mulla vuoden ollut RD-M7000-GS shimanon 11-42 kymppipakan ja SLX kymppitriggerin kanssa käytössä, hienosti toimii.

----------


## kauris

Hmm. Ehkä minä pitäydyn vain 160 levyssä takana. Kyllähän sen pitää riittää takajäykkään jolla ei ole tarkoitus ajella alamäkeä. Viime viikolla kävin tosin sitäkin kokeilemassa tällä kun täpäri oli huollossa. 
Jarrut ovat tässä takajäykässä olleet ongelma pidempään mutta tilanne paranee nyt muutoinkin selvästi, kun ostin Shimanon nelimäntäiset vanhojen (4 vee) kuumalla jumittavien ja kurnuttavien alkuperäisten 2 mäntäisten guide ärrien tilalle.

Edit. Pm kiinnitys siinä siis on. Ja tuo linkittämäsi 180 versio
https://www.bike24.com/1.php?content...18323%5D=18337
olisi varmaan se oikea mutta eikö tuo juurikin ole se ihan samalla lailla eteen käyvä 20 mm adapteri. Eli jollainen mulla taitaa jo ollakin paitsi sramin versiona. Mutta pultit jotka käyvät ilman adapteria vanhaan levyyn olis adapteri väliin lisättynä liian lyhyet.

----------


## vihtis83

> Ilman etuvaihtajaa lyhythäkkinen (medium) RD-M7000-GS tai RD-M8000-GS parempi, etuvaihtajan kanssa pitää olla pitkähäkkinen SGS jommasta kummasta. Mulla vuoden ollut RD-M7000-GS shimanon 11-42 kymppipakan ja SLX kymppitriggerin kanssa käytössä, hienosti toimii.



Näissä kannattaa kyllä olla tarkkana. M7000-GS (lyhyt häkki) on 1x11 vaihtaja ja syö 46-piikkisen rattaan mutta M7000-SGS (pitkä häkki) on 3x10 vaihtaja ja toimii vain 36-piikkisen kanssa.

----------


## tkhyla

> Ilman etuvaihtajaa lyhythäkkinen (medium) RD-M7000-GS tai RD-M8000-GS parempi, etuvaihtajan kanssa pitää olla pitkähäkkinen SGS jommasta kummasta. Mulla vuoden ollut RD-M7000-GS shimanon 11-42 kymppipakan ja SLX kymppitriggerin kanssa käytössä, hienosti toimii.



Kiitos, RD-M8000-GS lähtee vkl aikana tilaukseen.

----------


## pyoramies85

Voinko päivittää 1*10-sarjan 1*11:een ainoastaan vaihtamalla kasetin, ketjun ja vaihdevivun? Takavaihtaja on deore m6000 gs shadow+

----------


## palikka

Mutu, että todennäkösesti siirtää kyllä vaihteet mutta toimii silti heikommin mitä oikea 11-takavaihtaja. Oleellista myös vaihtajan kapasiteetti eli joku variaatio (riippuen häkin pituudesta) tuosta ainakin näyttää pystyvän 11-42t kasetille, joten tilata sitten vastaava 11 kasetti. Tuossa et kyllä tule muuta samaan kuin yhden rattaan tuonne väliin ja marginaalisesti lyhyempiä hyppäyksiä, joten minusta aika turha päivitys. Suosittelisin päivitystä suoraan 12-vaihteistoon, jos nykyinen ei riitä. Kuitenkin, jos aiot noita osia erikseen ostella niin miksipä tuota ei voisi kokeilla?

Kysymys:
Osaako joku sanoa mikä on tiivisterenkaan merkitys kammessa (deore fc-m627 tms)? Tämä vanha irvistää puoleksi pois vasemman puolen kammesta eikä sitä meinaa saada paineltua takaisinkaan. Edessä on hollowtech II bottom bracketin vaihto mutta siinä mukana ei tulee tuota tiivistettä/o-rengasta. Jotku nettikaupat myyvät näitä parin euron hintaan mutta voisko näitä saada ostettua rautakaupasta tai muusta vastaavasta kunhan oikean halkaisijan tietää. Pyöräliikkeistä voisi tietenkin kysyä myös muttei huvittais aika tuhlata siihenkään.
Kuva: https://steveukmtb.files.wordpress.c...2/htiiring.jpg

----------


## Sambolo

> Hmm. Ehkä minä pitäydyn vain 160 levyssä takana. Kyllähän sen pitää riittää takajäykkään jolla ei ole tarkoitus ajella alamäkeä. Viime viikolla kävin tosin sitäkin kokeilemassa tällä kun täpäri oli huollossa. 
> Jarrut ovat tässä takajäykässä olleet ongelma pidempään mutta tilanne paranee nyt muutoinkin selvästi, kun ostin Shimanon nelimäntäiset vanhojen (4 vee) kuumalla jumittavien ja kurnuttavien alkuperäisten 2 mäntäisten guide ärrien tilalle.
> 
> Edit. Pm kiinnitys siinä siis on. Ja tuo linkittämäsi 180 versio
> https://www.bike24.com/1.php?content...18323%5D=18337
> olisi varmaan se oikea mutta eikö tuo juurikin ole se ihan samalla lailla eteen käyvä 20 mm adapteri. Eli jollainen mulla taitaa jo ollakin paitsi sramin versiona. Mutta pultit jotka käyvät ilman adapteria vanhaan levyyn olis adapteri väliin lisättynä liian lyhyet.



tuossa linkissä sama kun itellä takana. Osta uus, pultit tulee mukana, ei nuo paljoa maksa.

----------


## Tepsu

Olisi tarkoitus ostaa toinen kiekkopari Bombtrack Hook Ext graveliin. Eikös tässä olisi hyvä setti?
DT Swiss X 1900spline 25 27,5"
https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/dt-swiss-x-1900-spline-25-27.5-sram-xd-wheel-set-792141
Sram PG 11spd
https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/sram-pg-11-speed-cassette-powerglide-pg-1130-11-42t-527752
Sram Centerline rotor
https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...c-rotor-914550 

Pyörän mukana tulleet vanteet on WTB i19 tubeless ja pitäisi saada toiset kiekot. Linkin takapakka on sama kuin nykyinen ja sama koskee jarrulevyjä (140mm/160mm). Halvempia vaihtoehtoja jarrulevyihin? DT Swissin navat vissiin ihan kelvollisia? Ja nuo kiekotkin polkuajoon/hiekkatielle? Olisi tuota settiä toki 22,5mm sisäleveydelläkin, mutta tahtoisi koittaa tuota 25mm leveyttä.

----------


## Pexxi

> Olisi tarkoitus ostaa toinen kiekkopari Bombtrack Hook Ext graveliin. Eikös tässä olisi hyvä setti?
> DT Swiss X 1900spline 25 27,5"
> https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/dt-swiss-x-1900-spline-25-27.5-sram-xd-wheel-set-792141
> Sram PG 11spd
> https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/sram-pg-11-speed-cassette-powerglide-pg-1130-11-42t-527752
> Sram Centerline rotor
> https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...c-rotor-914550 
> 
> Pyörän mukana tulleet vanteet on WTB i19 tubeless ja pitäisi saada toiset kiekot. Linkin takapakka on sama kuin nykyinen ja sama koskee jarrulevyjä (140mm/160mm). Halvempia vaihtoehtoja jarrulevyihin? DT Swissin navat vissiin ihan kelvollisia? Ja nuo kiekotkin polkuajoon/hiekkatielle? Olisi tuota settiä toki 22,5mm sisäleveydelläkin, mutta tahtoisi koittaa tuota 25mm leveyttä.



Ainakaan vapaaratas ja pakka eivät taida olla samaa paria. XD-pakka pitäisi olla noihin kiekkoihin. Tai Shimanon vaparilla kiekot.

----------


## Tepsu

> Ainakaan vapaaratas ja pakka eivät taida olla samaa paria. XD-pakka pitäisi olla noihin kiekkoihin. Tai Shimanon vaparilla kiekot.



On se hyvä, että kysyin täältä ensin ennen tilausta, kiitos!
Eli tässä pitäisi olla oikea vapaaratas kyseiseen pakkaan? 
https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...eel-set-792139

----------


## Pexxi

Näin taitaa olla.

Ja kysymystä: Mikä on yleisin systeemi näissä Shimanon ja Sramin vapaarattaissa. Menevät samaan napaan suoraan tai jollain spacerillä vai kokonaan omat navat? Varmaan molempia on mutta onko jompi kumpi yleisempi?

----------


## MTB Engineer

Kunnollisissa navoissa, kuten DT, i9, Mavic, yms. vapari on vaihdettavissa ja akseli pysyy samana. Halpisnavoissa voi olla muita ratkaisuja.

----------


## J4nn3R

> Näin taitaa olla.
> 
> Ja kysymystä: Mikä on yleisin systeemi näissä Shimanon ja Sramin vapaarattaissa. Menevät samaan napaan suoraan tai jollain spacerillä vai kokonaan omat navat? Varmaan molempia on mutta onko jompi kumpi yleisempi?



En ole varma ymmärsinkö kysymysta, mutta vapaaratas on napakohtainen. Shimanon napaan menee Shimanon vapaaratas, DT:n napaan DT:n jne. Eli ei kai ne juuri vaihtokelpoisia eri valmistajien kesken ole?

Lähetetty minun GM1903 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Tepsu

> On se hyvä, että kysyin täältä ensin ennen tilausta, kiitos!
> Eli tässä pitäisi olla oikea vapaaratas kyseiseen pakkaan? 
> https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...eel-set-792139



Itselleni vastaten, pitäisi kyllä sopia. Mutta kuitenkin olen katsonut vääränlaisia kiekkoja. Noissa etuakseli olikin 15mm eikä 12mm, niin kuin piti olla.

----------


## Pexxi

> En ole varma ymmärsinkö kysymysta, mutta vapaaratas on napakohtainen. Shimanon napaan menee Shimanon vapaaratas, DT:n napaan DT:n jne. Eli ei kai ne juuri vaihtokelpoisia eri valmistajien kesken ole?
> 
> Lähetetty minun GM1903 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Osittain mutta edellinen ymmärsi täysin. Vapareita ei taida kauheasti olla tarvikemyyntinä toisella nimellä vaan on tosiaan valmistajan omia. Lähinnä toi Sram/Shimano yhteensopivuus kiinnostaa. Eli samaan napaan menee molempien mallien vaparit eikä ole erikseen omia napoja Sramin ja Shimanon pakoille.

----------


## J4nn3R

Juu, kaikki maastopakat joissa pienin ratas on minimissään 11 piikkiä menee samaan. 10-piikkiä syövät on eri, Sramilla xd, Shimanoa en tunne.

Lähetetty minun GM1903 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## e150330

Rakentelen Cube Stereon kuitutäpäriä, jossa X12 142x12 läpiakseli takana. Mavic:n Crossride, napa 142x12 ottaa runkoon kiinni, mikä on?

Holkeilla sain jarrulaikan & pakan irti rungosta, mutta ei kai se noin pidä mennä...

----------


## Sambolo

Onko tietoa dt swissin hybridi(siis sähköpyöriin tarkoitettujen) kiekkojen navasta, ovatko muunneltavissa päätykupeilla pikalinkullisiks, niin kuin muutkin dt swissin navat/kiekot? Esim spline H1900. Pistin toki kyselyä valmistajalle myös, mutta malttamattomana kyselen täältäkin jos jollain tietoa..

----------


## Qilty

> Osittain mutta edellinen ymmärsi täysin. Vapareita ei taida kauheasti olla tarvikemyyntinä toisella nimellä vaan on tosiaan valmistajan omia. Lähinnä toi Sram/Shimano yhteensopivuus kiinnostaa. Eli samaan napaan menee molempien mallien vaparit eikä ole erikseen omia napoja Sramin ja Shimanon pakoille.



Siis vapari sen määrää mikä kasetti sopii, eikä napa. Kyllähän merkkinapoihin ainakin saa shimanon tai sram xd vaparin. Niinkun joku sanoikin niin kaikki mtb kasetit missä pienin on 11-piikkiä, käy normi shimano vapariin. 10-piikkiselle on sram xd(johon käy myös 9-piikkinen) ja myös 12-lehtinen. Shimanon normi vapariin ei vissiin mene kun max 11-lehtinen. Shimano microspline on sit se uusi mihin käy 12-lehtinen ja 10-piikkisellä pikku rattaalla, näitä ei vissiin vielä ihan mihin tahansa napaan saa. 

Tulikohan nyt sotkettua tarpeeksi

----------


## JK-

Tuli 

Shimanon normi maastovapariin menee kyllä 12 lehtinen, kunhan pienin ratas on tuo 11 hampainen..

Sramin Eagle ja Sunracen Mz90 nyt ainakin tulee mieleen

----------


## Pexxi

> Siis vapari sen määrää mikä kasetti sopii, eikä napa. Kyllähän merkkinapoihin ainakin saa shimanon tai sram xd vaparin. Niinkun joku sanoikin niin kaikki mtb kasetit missä pienin on 11-piikkiä, käy normi shimano vapariin. 10-piikkiselle on sram xd(johon käy myös 9-piikkinen) ja myös 12-lehtinen. Shimanon normi vapariin ei vissiin mene kun max 11-lehtinen. Shimano microspline on sit se uusi mihin käy 12-lehtinen ja 10-piikkisellä pikku rattaalla, näitä ei vissiin vielä ihan mihin tahansa napaan saa. 
> 
> Tulikohan nyt sotkettua tarpeeksi



Voisin vaan sen verran lisätä että ensimmäinen vastaaja antoi jo riittävän vastauksen. Lähinnä kiinnostaa navan ja vaparin yhteensopivuus eri merkeillä.

----------


## TERU

Miten se kasettien hammasrattaiden paksuus menikään alkaen ysistä?

----------


## Qilty

> Voisin vaan sen verran lisätä että ensimmäinen vastaaja antoi jo riittävän vastauksen. Lähinnä kiinnostaa navan ja vaparin yhteensopivuus eri merkeillä.



Tämä kiinnostais muakin. Tai lähinnä että jos on kolmi kynsinen vapari niin voiko sinne sopia neli kynsinen? Kun esimerkiksi novatecilta saa 4 kynnen vaparia n.30€, ei olis tietysti kallis kokeilu.

Itse en edes tiedä minkä merkkinen napa mun pyörässä on, croc bike siinä vaan lukee. Vapari näytti samalta kun edellisen silverbackin, tosin crocissa xd vapari ja silverissä shimano.

----------


## Qilty

> Tuli 
> 
> Shimanon normi maastovapariin menee kyllä 12 lehtinen, kunhan pienin ratas on tuo 11 hampainen..
> 
> Sramin Eagle ja Sunracen Mz90 nyt ainakin tulee mieleen



Ainiin tietysti, sx ja nx sarjan eaglethan on shimano vapariin.

----------


## SSGT-92

> Miten se kasettien hammasrattaiden paksuus menikään alkaen ysistä?



Tuossa ; Multi speed chains from 9 to 12 speeds have inner width of 11/128″ (2.18 mm).
Tuolta ;https://bike.bikegremlin.com/3555/bi...ion-standards/

----------


## hece

> Voisin vaan sen verran lisätä että ensimmäinen vastaaja antoi jo riittävän vastauksen. Lähinnä kiinnostaa navan ja vaparin yhteensopivuus eri merkeillä.



Huono. Onyxin uusiin napoihin menee DT:n vapaarattaat, muuten en tunne tapauksia joissa eri merkit sopivat yhteen. En väitä ettei näin voisi olla, kertokaa toki jos tiedätte poikkeuksia. Jonkin Bontragerin navan voi päivittää useampikynsiseen Bontragerin malliin. DT:n 240/350 ratchet -hammasrattaat voi korvata millä vain 18/24/36/54 -vaihtoehdoista.

----------


## TERU

> Tuossa ; 
> Multi speed chains from 9 to 12 speeds have inner width of 11/128″ (2.18 mm).
> Tuolta ;https://bike.bikegremlin.com/3555/bi...ion-standards/



Kiitos, tässä vähän hölmö säätö mielessä, ysimaastopakkaan 11-32 täyttöä portaisiin, ainakin 15 ja 17 lehtiset 105/kympistä, joka on jäänyt ajamattomaksi. M760 pakka niitattu pohjalata viiden lehden nippuun, niin ei 19 piikkistä voi ympätä. Joutilaita pikkurattaita pois, niin saa talvipakan, jolla kiipeää vaikka lumilinnan päälle.

----------


## harald

Manitou Mastodon keula, jossa 180 mm levylle satulan ruuvipaikat valmiina. Kaikissa kiekoissani on kuitenkin 203 mm levy, joten sain pyörän mukana SM-MA-F203P/P adapterin. Mutta tämä ei sopinut ollenkaan. Tai no, kiekon sai paikalleen mutta jarrupalat ottivat vain levyn uloimpiin millimetreihin. Tuo adapteri sopisi kyllä jos ruuvaisi satulan kiinni noiden tornien läpi, eli adapterin pitäisi olla yhtä paksu kuin tuo kuvassa oleva, mutta ilman ofsettiä. Missä meni vikaan? Minkälaisen adapterin minun pitäisi ostaa että saan tuon toimimaan?



Pitäisi varmaan hankkia tällainen?


edit: ilmeisesti tuo ylempi on 160 -> 203 muunnokselle, ja alempi on oikea 180 -> 203 muunnokselle.

----------


## Qilty

Kokeilitko toisinpäin tuota adapteria? Siis ylösalaisin?

Edit. Eiku juu, empä ollut ajatellut että olisi 180-203mm adapteria. Onkohan se sitten sama kun 160-180 adapteri.

Vaikka tällänen
€ 2,98  30%OFF | SHIMANO MA F180P/P2 Post Mount Disc Brake Adapter (Front) (180mm) (P/P) 7 in Disc brake rotor PM A pillar Brake Disc
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/ldqjrNcy

----------


## Sambolo

Aivan oikein päätelty, ylempi on 160->203 ja alempi 180->203.

Ja ei, ei ole sama adapteri kuin 160->180, mutta senkin saa ylimääräisillä prikoilla toimimaan.

Jos jotain muuta kiinnostaa vastaus mun esittämään kysymykseen, niin tänään sain siihen vastauksen. Dt swissin H(hybrid) sarjan kiekkojen navat ovat samalla tavalla muunneltavissa kuin muidenkin kiekkojen, vaikka niitä ei dt:n sivujen ”end cap solution” taulukossa olekkaan. Eli jos kaipaa tukevampaa kiekkoa vammaselle QR141 perälle, niin nuo käyvät kuten kaikki muutkin dt:n kiekot.

----------


## Qilty

Osaako joku sanoa miksi kammet jätetään niin kauas chainstaysta tehtaalta? Ainakin läskeissä missä muutenkin on iso q factor. Onko siihen joku syy? Eihän ainakaan pitäisi rungon elää niin paljoa että kampi osuisi chainstayhin vaikka rakoa olisi vaikka vaan 5mm sen 20mm sijaan? 

Omassa pyörässä on se hyvä puoli että on racefacen 30mm akselilla kammet, niin saisi vaihdettua pelkän akselin ja q-factoria 15mm kapeammaksi, silti kammen ja chainstayn väliin jäisi lähemmäs 10mm

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Osaako joku sanoa miksi kammet jätetään niin kauas chainstaysta tehtaalta? Ainakin läskeissä missä muutenkin on iso q factor. Onko siihen joku syy? Eihän ainakaan pitäisi rungon elää niin paljoa että kampi osuisi chainstayhin vaikka rakoa olisi vaikka vaan 5mm sen 20mm sijaan?



Enpä ole moiseen törmännyt noin yleisesti. Jostain syystä pyöräsi valmistaja on noin tehnyt, mutta ei tuo mikään sääntö ole.

----------


## TERU

Vastausta ei kyseiseen minullakaan ole, mutta monesti tuota katsonut pyörätyypistä riippumatta, vasta hyvin kalliissa maantiepyörissä mitta minimoidaan, omissani olen minimoinut kampien välin, heti kun siihen on tullut mahdollisuus. Myös klossien säädöllä olen viimeiset millit tiristellyt. Ehkä tehtaalla on helpointa roiskauttaa tohon väljyyttä.

----------


## Qilty

Kyseessä on crocin fat carbon, eli ei mikään hinnat alkaen ollut uutena. Ja kammet RF turbine, en tiedä sitten saako akselia valita kampia tilatessa, mutta kolmea eri pituutta olisi 100mm keskiölle, nyt on se pisin ja 11mm spacerit molemmin puolin. Samaa olen huomannut monessa muussakin pyörässä mitä olen katsellut. Voiko ajatuksena olla se että avopolkimilla saattaa jalan asento muuttua sen verran että kantapää mahdollisesti osuisi johonkin ja tämän takia jätetään rakoa reilusti? Ymmärrän kyllä että niissä halvimmissa kampisarjoissa on vain yksi leveys mikä käy sitten 100-120mm keskiöön.

Perimmäinen kysymys oli se että ei pitäisi siis olla mitään estettä vaihtaa lyhyempää kampiakselia kunhan jonkulainen rako kampien ja chainstayn väliin jää?

----------


## TheMiklu

Moneen 197mm perällä olevaan läskiin käy  177mm takapäälle tarkoitetut kammet. Mainitaan nyt esimerkkeinä RF Aeffectit Dudessa ja Nutrailissa. Ja ovat kyllä mukavan maastopyörämäisiä kumpikin laite kapeammalla q-factorilla.

----------


## Juujika

Pikakyssä uuden pyörän jarruista. Kun pyörä on telineellä ja renkaita pyörittää, niin jarrut krahahtaa lujaa aina jossain kohtaa. Tekee tuota niin edessä kuin takanakin.
Tein testiajon ja ajossa vielä pahemmin hinkkaa.
Onko tuo jotain uuden karheutta, aiemmassa pyörässä oli myös levyjarrut ja se ei krahissu tai hinkannut yhtään uutena eikä vieläkään?
Onko tuolle jotain helppoa keinoa fixata?

----------


## Kanuuna

> Pikakyssä uuden pyörän jarruista. Kun pyörä on telineellä ja renkaita pyörittää, niin jarrut krahahtaa lujaa aina jossain kohtaa. Tekee tuota niin edessä kuin takanakin.
> Tein testiajon ja ajossa vielä pahemmin hinkkaa.
> Onko tuo jotain uuden karheutta, aiemmassa pyörässä oli myös levyjarrut ja se ei krahissu tai hinkannut yhtään uutena eikä vieläkään?
> Onko tuolle jotain helppoa keinoa fixata?



Jarrujen keskitys. Yksinkertaisimmillaan satulan pulttien avaus, jarrun puristus ja samalla pultit kiinni. Kiekko tietysti paikallaan ja satulalla tarkoitetaan tässä tapauksessa jarrusatulaa. Jos ei siirry muutamalla keskityksellä kohdalleen, katson itse yleensä silmällä levyn keskelle satulaa/paloja. 

Tosin vika saattaa olla kierossa levyssäkin. Katso heittääkö levy pikkusen sivuttaissuunnassa hinkkaamiskohdassa. Jos heittää, niin jakarilla vääntää levyn suoraan. 

Jaa niin, onko kyseessä mekaaniset- vaiko hydejarrut? Keskitys riippuu pikkusen minkälaiset jarrut on kyseessä.

----------


## Juujika

> Jaa niin, onko kyseessä mekaaniset- vaiko hydejarrut?



Hydet ovat. Ihan uusi juuri pakasta vedetty pyörä.
Tosin pyörä oli ihan pölyinen joka paikasta, pakkauskin oli avattu ja mukana ei tullut yhtään asennustahnaa, sen sijaan satulaputki oli ylt'ympäriinsä tahnoissa.
Miten tuo, jos kiinnittää ohjaimen ja satulaputken ilman tahnaa, olisiko se kuinka tärkeätä olla välissä? Edellisen pyörän mukana tuli työkalut, asennusohjeet kuvien kanssa ja tahnaa myös. Tuossa ei ollut mitään semmoisia.

----------


## hphuhtin

Eipä ole itselle yhdenkään pyörän mukana tullut vielä erikseen tahnaa. Ei ole kiire, osta joskus kun kaupoille satut ja laita sitten. Tarkoitus on estää kiinni juuttuminen ja natinoita.

----------


## Qilty

> Tarkoitus on estää kiinni juuttuminen ja natinoita.



Vai onko kyseessä kuitupyörä ja tahnan tarkotus lisätä kitkaa? Mä käytin hammastahnaa

----------


## 3001

Saako 7spd 11-25 pakan tilalle vaihdettua isompaa, esim 11-32, ilman vapaaratasmuutoksia?  Vai millä skaalalla noita 7spd pakkoja on tehty?

----------


## J4nn3R

Vaikka tää: https://www.bike24.com/1.php?content...pgc%5B10%5D=56 , jos se on kasettinapa.

Lähetetty minun GM1903 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## 3001

> Vaikka tää: https://www.bike24.com/1.php?content...pgc%5B10%5D=56 , _jos se on kasettinapa._
> 
> Lähetetty minun GM1903 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Tuo punaisella merkitty, tarkennatko mitä tarkoitat. 2017 vuoden santa cruz olisi kyseessä.

----------


## J4nn3R

Seiskanavapa voi olla kasettinapa, eli vapaaratas navassa kiinni tai kierteellinen, eli vapaaratas rataspakassa kiinni. Joku alamäkijuttu vissiin kun on noin uusi seiskalehtisellä? Ne on itelle tuntematonta aluetta, mutta villi veikkaus olisi että on kasetti kun ihan uuden karhee pyörä. Toi kierteellinen on enemmän historiallinen tai edullisimpien markettipyörien ominaisuus. Mutta tosiaan alamäkiosasto itelle ihan vierasta, vanhat romut tutumpaa.

Edit: Ja jos on alamäkipyörästä kyse, niin ei varmaan kannata tollasta hinnat-alkaen kasettia harkita. Mut löytyy samasta kaupasta siihenkin tarkotukseen laajempia seiskapakkoja.

Lähetetty minun GM1903 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## 3001

> Seiskanavapa voi olla kasettinapa, eli vapaaratas navassa kiinni tai kierteellinen, eli vapaaratas rataspakassa kiinni. Joku alamäkijuttu vissiin kun on noin uusi seiskalehtisellä? Ne on itelle tuntematonta aluetta, mutta villi veikkaus olisi että on kasetti kun ihan uuden karhee pyörä. Toi kierteellinen on enemmän historiallinen tai edullisimpien markettipyörien ominaisuus. Mutta tosiaan alamäkiosasto itelle ihan vierasta, vanhat romut tutumpaa.
> 
> Lähetetty minun GM1903 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Juu alamäkijuttuja. Itsellenikin aika vierasta aluetta tuo DH puoli, mutta katsoo eksyykö sitä kohta sen pariin  :Hymy:

----------


## Pexxi

Ilmeisesti Shimanolla ei ole keskiöitä 30-millin akselille? Ja Racefacen on paskoja...? Hopen?

----------


## Vertti83

Shimanon hifimmät kammet taitaa kaikki olla 24mm HT2 keskiöllä. Noissa 30 mm keskiöissä taitaa olla se ongelma että sinne ei oikein saa sopimaan kunnon kokoisia laakereita ja/tai niille tiivisteitä, jolloin ne tuppaa menemään helposti entiseksi kun vähäkin pääsee vettä sisään...

----------


## MRe

Mikähän mahtaa olla näiden kahden eturattaan se suuri ero, paitsi viisikymppiä hinnassa?

https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...00,2,84;page=1

https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...;mid%5B70%5D=1

----------


## Firlefanz

Toinen on "cold forged" eli toisen materiaali on "kaltgeschmiedetes Aluminium" ja toisen "Aluminium". Ovatko ne suomeksi kylmä- ja kuumataottuja?

Mulla on yhtä syvällinen perehtyneisyys näihin juttuihin kuin alttoviulun sormituksiin eikä pikainen vilkaisu tuonut kuin entistä suurempaa varmuutta siitä että ei tiedä mitään.

----------


## MRe

^Se mitä ihmettelin, niin mulla on se käsitys, että kylmätaottu alumiini on nimenomaan kestävämpää. Ja se versio olisi siis halvempi. Onhan noissa ulkonäössäkin eroa...

----------


## TERU

Ei oikein mitään perusteluja arvelulle, mutta luulen kalliimman olevan kisatasoa ja halvemman hyvää käyttötasoa. Varmastikin valmistajalla on ihan oikeata perustetta hinnan erolle. Luulisi myös eroa huomattavan kun noita vuorotellen hetken hypistelee käsissään.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Tuo kalliimpi taitaa olla se paino-optimoitu versio, joka tulee X01 ja parempien kampien mukana. Tuo jälkimmäinen sitten GX:n jne. mukana ja on jotain parikymmentä grammaa painavampi, mutta kuten jo todettu kestävämpi.

----------


## TERU

Perustelut ei parane, mutta valmistajan luokitus täytyy olla selitys, vähän ihme kun ei myyjän eikä tehtaan tieto tuotteestaan tuo luokkaeroa esiin. Tässä varmaan tuttu osasarjojen vertailutaulukko.
https://www.xxl.fi/osasarjat

----------


## TERU

Omissa valinnoissa tuollaisessa saumassa olen väliin valinnut kalliimman väliin halvemman. Kun on ollut voimansiirron kulutusosista kyse, on valinta usein halvemmalta ja kahvat sekä vaihtajat kalliimmalta puolelta. Tässä kammenratasvalinnassa katsoisin minkä tasoinen pakka ja ketjukin on tullut valituksi. Lisäksi kisaanko vai en pyörälläni, lopuksi vielä katsoisin lompakkoon.🙂

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

https://r2-bike.com/SRAM-X-SYNC-2-XX...et-BOOST-black

https://r2-bike.com/SRAM-X-SYNC-2-GX...m-Offset-BOOST

Tuossa on toisen kaupan sivuilla puntarilla nuo rattaat. Kuten nähdään niin se parinkymmenen gramman painoero niissä on.

----------


## MRe

> lopuksi vielä katsoisin lompakkoon.



Tämä... tuntuu taas "halvalla sain"-pyörän budjetti olevan siirtymässä maata kiertävälle radalle. Hetkeksi ennen kiihdytystä kohti Marsia.

Tuossa nyt ei viisikymppiä juuri tunnu, mutta ehkä periaatteen vuoksi otan tuon halvemman, niin voin sitten sen säästyneen viisikymppiä kertoa kymmenellä ja ostaa näin säästyneillä rahoilla vaikka hipo-hissitolpan.

Hei näin me säästetään...  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## MRe

^^Kiitos Kotleri. Olisko toinen stanssattu & kylmätaottu ja toinen CNC-koneistettu?

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> ^^Kiitos Kotleri. Olisko toinen stanssattu & kylmätaottu ja toinen CNC-koneistettu?



Juu eiköhän se ole juuri noin, että halvempi on prässätty ja kalliimpi koneistettu. Onko muuten joku syy, että haluat juuri Sramin oman rattaan?

----------


## MRe

^Kammet... kiikarissa XX1-kuitukammet, jotka nyt näyttäisi olevan kai ne, minkä voi olettaa kestävän. Kun kerran rallinaamat on haukuttu suohon. Tosin on mulla kahdessa fillarissa Next R:tkin ja tähän asti toimineet. Mutta ei ne ole mitään kovaa runtua saaneetkaan.

Toisaalta en kauheasti ole etsinyt kolmannen osapuolen rattaita, jotka menisi direct mountiin. Kun tuohon fillariin ei taida sopia (mikään järkevä) ovaali. Max. eturatas on 32t, joten ainoa mahdollisuus olisi 30t ovaali ja sekin vain, jos se 100% varmasti pysyy 32t halkaisijan mitoissa.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> ^Kammet... kiikarissa XX1-kuitukammet, jotka nyt näyttäisi olevan kai ne, minkä voi olettaa kestävän.



Onhan Sramin DM:ään third party rattaita vaikka kuinka.

----------


## MRe

^Okko, enpä ole kaivellut. Mutta ei kai noissa vikaakaan ole. Mitään grammanviilausta ei ole tarkoitus harrastaa.

----------


## J4nn3R

Absolute Blackin aspa on ainakin mulle vastaillut, kun jostain sopivuuksista joskus kyselin. Eli jos ovaali kiinnostaa, niin kannattaa kysästä.

Lähetetty minun GM1903 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## J4nn3R

Absolute Blackin aspa on ainakin mulle vastaillut, kun jostain sopivuuksista joskus kyselin. Eli jos ovaali kiinnostaa, niin kannattaa kysästä.

Lähetetty minun GM1903 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## J4nn3R

Tapatalk bugaa.

Lähetetty minun GM1903 laitteesta Tapatalkilla joka toimii hieman epävakaasti

----------


## MRe

Joo, kyselin A-B:ltä ja tosiaan 30t ovaali pitäisi mahtua.

----------


## Pexxi

> Shimanon hifimmät kammet taitaa kaikki olla 24mm HT2 keskiöllä. Noissa 30 mm keskiöissä taitaa olla se ongelma että sinne ei oikein saa sopimaan kunnon kokoisia laakereita ja/tai niille tiivisteitä, jolloin ne tuppaa menemään helposti entiseksi kun vähäkin pääsee vettä sisään...



Kammet kun on 30-milliset niin päädyin kuitenkin 30-milliseen keskiöön enkä uusiin kampiin. Rotorin keskiöllä mennään.

----------


## Zorbuli

Osaako joku kertoa voiko näitä maastopyörän napoja huoltaa: Nopealla vilkaisulla aika halpoja uutena joten onko edes järkeä huoltaa. Toki uuden asentaminen vaatii kiekkojen uudelleen kasaamisen yms säätämisen jota ei jaksaisi tehdä enkä tosin edes osaa. 

Shimano HB-M525
Shimano FH-M525

----------


## J4nn3R

Ihan perus kuppi ja kartio- kamaa, muutaman euron työkaluilla huollettavissa ihan kotioloissa ja varaosat ei maksa juuri mitään.

Lähetetty minun GM1903 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## SSGT-92

Tuon ;"Shimano Hub Overhaul (Cup and Cone)" laittaa googleen ni löytyy ohjeita.

----------


## TERU

Napojen laakerit puhtaiksi ja hyvä uusi rasva laakereihin, huolellinen säätö ja pyörä kulkee.
http://index.weldtite.co.uk/products...lon-tube-150ml

----------


## SBIAN

Tietääkö joku onko Shimano XT M8000 sarjan jarrukahva yhteensopiva XT M8100 sarjan jarrusatulan kanssa??? Näyttäis päällisin puolin ero olevan 8000 ja 8100 kahvoissa pelkästään kiinnitys panta mutta onko noissa muuta rakenteellista eroa että ne ei toimisi keskenään??

----------


## Iglumies

Tuskin on edes shimanolla viitsitty keksiä uutta tapaa pumpata nestettä satulaan, joten uskoisin olevan yhteensopivia.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Onko kukaan tehnyt levareille adapteria joka siirtäisi jarrusatulat 5 mm sisäänpäin. Eli voisi käytää 100 mm etukiekkoa 110 mm  haarukassa. Sorvaisi vaan 2 kpl 5 mm prikkoja sinne napaan. 

Tai sitten olisi jarrulevy joka on sen 5 mm "sivussa" kiinnityspinnasta.

----------


## JK-

Olisiko "Boost conversion kit" ratkaisu? Lähipyöräkaupastakin löytynee

----------


## Ohiampuja

Harmi kun noita ei ole center lock napoihin.  Mutta ymmärrättekö miten tuo pelaa? Se 380 versio.

https://problemsolversbike.com/produ...es/center-lock

----------


## TheMiklu

> Harmi kun noita ei ole center lock napoihin.  Mutta ymmärrättekö miten tuo pelaa? Se 380 versio.
> 
> https://problemsolversbike.com/produ...es/center-lock



Meikällä on tämä. Centerlockille. Joutuu hommaan jarrulevyn toki tuota adapteria varten mutta hienosti toimii.

https://r2-bike.com/NOW8-Conversion-...k-15x110-Boost

----------


## Ohiampuja

No kiitos, jotain tuollaista kaipailinkin.   :Hymy:

----------


## palikka

Tässä talvikumit vaihtaessani kesällä ostettuun gräveliin tuli etukiekkokin vasta irtoitettua ensimmäistä kertaa. Huomasin kuitenkin laakereiden olevan ilmeisen tiukalla, koska rengasta pyörittäen pitäen navan päätyjen muttereista kiinni, tuntuu pykälää sormissa. Tosin rengas pyöri lähestulkoon moitteetta. Tämä on varmastikin tehtaan jäljiltä. Napa on Formula RX-512 12mm läpiakselilla ja päissä 23mm avainvälillä olevat mutterit.

Räjäytyskuva: https://www.sykkel.no/Media/Cache/Im...342089416.Jpeg

Kysymys kuuluukin nyt lähinnä, että kannattaisiko lähteä tuota vähän löysäämään, jotta pykälän tuntu poistuisi? Pyöräillessä tai muutenkaan en ole kyllä huomannut että tuo mitenkään huonosti pyörisi. Toisekseen olisin kai jo yrittänyt tuota säätää, jos sattuisi tuollainen 23mm kartio/napa-avain-setti löytymään ja googlailtuani noita en vielä muuta löytänyt kuin kallista parktoolin avainta, joten aika heikosti noita muualta kun pyöräliikkeestä saisi, jos sen mahdollisimman pian haluaisi... Tuo ei ole edes minkään vakiokoko noissa lenkkiavaimissa, jotta voisi jonkun käytetyn hioa ohuemmaksi.

----------


## SSGT-92

Englannis halvempi :https://www.wiggle.co.uk/park-tool-shop-cone-wrench/ ja kivijalast :https://www.fillarikellari.fi/tarvik...t/napatyokalut

Kaikkihan on suhteellista. Oikein säädetyillä laakereilla napakin(laakerit) kestää pidempään.

----------


## palikka

No joo, pitänee laittaa tilaukseen sitten kun jotain muutakin tilattavaa on tai tehdä avain itse. Pakko ajella pyörällä siihen asti, tuskin se ihan vituiks männöö  :Hymy:

----------


## SBIAN

Se on tuo laakerien säätö sellaista hiuksen hienoa hommaa. Kun kiekko irrallaan välys on oikein on se paikalleen kiinnitettynä liian tiukka eli irrallaan ollessa ennen kiristystä pieni välys joka sitten akselin kiristyksellä paikalleen laitettaessa katoaa niin säätö on täydellinen :Hymy:

----------


## hcf

Eikös tässä kuuluis olla joku suoja välissä?
Kyseessä uusi pyörä. Cube AIM SL Allroad 2018
Promo kuvassakaan ei kyllä mitään suojaa näy ku pyörittelee tuota kuvaa

----------


## SSGT-92

Jos/kun pyörässä on linkin mukainen osa kokoonpano, niin tuoltahan nuo nelikantti keskiöpatruunoiden päät näyttää. En ainekaan ole mitään "suojia" tuollaisissa nähnyt.

----------


## hcf

Okei. Näytti vaan jotenki niin oudolta

----------


## arctic biker

> Okei. Näytti vaan jotenki niin oudolta



Aivan ok on keskiösi!

----------


## SSGT-92

> Okei. Näytti vaan jotenki niin oudolta



Näimpä,jos silmä on "tottunut" ulkopuolisiin laakerikuppeihin, niin kyllähän tuo on aikas "alastoman" näköinen.

----------


## JackOja

Mut vastinpinnat feissattu! Tai ainakin maalit poistettu valmiiksi.

Mutta mikä kuori/kaapeli tuolla nippusiteellä on litistetty? Se tuossa on outoa.

----------


## hcf

^Napadynamosta virtakaapeli takavalolle. Siinä on vaan semmonen suojakumi kaapelin päällä joka on litistyny

----------


## BB Holland

*Campagnolon Ultra Torque -kammet*
Kun tuo hässäkkä on kertaalleen loksahtanut paikoilleen, niin pysyykö hyvin kiinni? Kun tarvitaan pitkä iso kuusiokoloavain, aika hankala kotikonstein kiristää.

Toisekseen, jätin veks sen vasemman laakerin mukana tulleen vääntyneen rinkulan........... liian irvokas

----------


## SSGT-92

Itel oli tost Fulcrumin versio , eiks tos kiristys momentti ollu joku n. 40+ Nm,ei se ainekaan mulla ikinä auennu,vaik laitoin vaa "kiinni".Lukitettahan ne suosittelee käytettäväksi,joku matala lujuuksinen kaiketi käy.Välineinä pitkä kuuskolo + jakari..
Se waveWacher merkitys ei oikeen auennu,oli kyl paikallaan,vetopuolelhan on se lukkorengas laakerin sivuttais liikkeen estämiseksi.
Totahan käytit ;https://www.campagnolo.com/media/fil...EV01_02_15.pdf

----------


## BB Holland

Jaha, taisin heittää menemään sen vetopuolen kapineen. No, laakerit ei paljon maksa jos tilaa uuden. Sehän vasta kummallisen näköinen hämähäkki oli.

----------


## Pexxi

Mitenkähän kannattaisi toimia kun pitäisi siirtää jarru toiseen pyörään mutta jarruletku menee rungon sisällä? Ilman että tarvitsee ilmata vai onnistuuko edes? Letkun lyhennys onnistuu sitten tarvittaessa.

----------


## Iglumies

Kahvan päästä kun letkun katkaisee ja työntää vaikka coctailtikun läpivedon ajaksi letkuun, ei nestettä valu kauheasti ulos.
Onnistuuko liittäminen ilmaamatta, on sitten vähän niin ja näin.
Pääsääntöisesti ilmaus on hyvä suorittaa aina, kun letkuja joutuu liittämään.

----------


## Vivve

> Kahvan päästä kun letkun katkaisee...



Riippuu jarruista mistä kohtaa liitos kannattaa aukaista

----------


## harald

Vaihdoin juuri shimanon takajarru maguraan. Katkaisin shimanon letkun satulan nipan vierestä, ja maguran letkun kahvan päästä (jarrusarjan mukana tuli parikin inserttiä ja oliivia/jarru). Sitten katkaisin ohuesta messinkiruuvista (3 mm taisi olla) kierreosan ja kiersin sen ensin maguran letkuun leikattu pää ekana, sitten letkua veivaamalla shimanon letkuun.

Tässä vaiheessa kannattaa katso kaikki tulevat helat,  helmet ja oliivit että ovat oikealla puolella runkoa. Minulla oli kahvan pää tukimuovi satulan päällä joten uusiksi meni. 

Sitten vain työntäen / vetämällä uusi letku paikalleen. Ilmaamaan joutuu kyllä.

----------


## MRe

Mulla on grävelissä SRAMin vaihde- ja jarruheebelit (Rival 22) ja niiden letkut on luokattoman pitkät. Nyt pitäisi lähteä niitä lyhentelemään, mutta mutta... on nämä SRAMit vähän tuntematonta tavaraa (pl. RS Reverb, joka on aika suoraviivainen). Noissa jarruletkuissa on jotkut ihme väliliittimet, joiden kohdalta ajattelin letkuja trimmata. Onko kenelläkään kokemusta mitä sieltä väliliittimistä paljastuu kun ja jos sen avaa ja mitä tarvitaan lyhentäessä?

----------


## kervelo

> Mulla on grävelissä SRAMin vaihde- ja jarruheebelit (Rival 22) ja niiden letkut on luokattoman pitkät. Nyt pitäisi lähteä niitä lyhentelemään, mutta mutta... on nämä SRAMit vähän tuntematonta tavaraa (pl. RS Reverb, joka on aika suoraviivainen). Noissa jarruletkuissa on jotkut ihme väliliittimet, joiden kohdalta ajattelin letkuja trimmata. Onko kenelläkään kokemusta mitä sieltä väliliittimistä paljastuu kun ja jos sen avaa ja mitä tarvitaan lyhentäessä?



Löytyisikö tuolta apua: https://www.servicearchive.sram.com/service

----------


## MRe

^Yritin kyllä sieltä kaivella, mutta en löytänyt sellaista idioottiohjetta mitä olisin ehkä tarvinnut. Mulle tuollaiset väliliittimet on aivan uusi tuttavuus, enkä oikein ymmärrä niiden syvintä olemusta tai olemassaolon tarkoitusta. Mutta ehkä sieltä löytyy kun jaksaa kaivella...

SRAMin speksien mukaan näyttäisi siltä, että tuolla on käytetty connectamajic-liittimiä (helmiä)... "Connect-a-majig, In-line Connect-a-majig,"

Eli voishan se olla, että siitä liittimen kohdalta tuon letkun voisi helposti katkaista ja lyhentää.

---
Eipä voi... siinä on molemmin puolin sellaiset metalliset "shuntit". Eli jos lyhennetään, niin sitten jarrusatulan päästä. Ilmeisesti siellä kuitenkin connectamajic-helmet käyvät?

Varmaan menee siihen, että puretaan, kiroillaan, mietitään, KIROILLAAN, huudetaan että perkele miksi tää taas on näin vaikeaa. Ja sitten saadaan se jotenkin kasaan. Tai tilataan koko voimansiirto uusiksi ja rakennetaan alusta.

----------


## Qilty

> ^Yritin kyllä sieltä kaivella, mutta en löytänyt sellaista idioottiohjetta mitä olisin ehkä tarvinnut. Mulle tuollaiset väliliittimet on aivan uusi tuttavuus, enkä oikein ymmärrä niiden syvintä olemusta tai olemassaolon tarkoitusta. Mutta ehkä sieltä löytyy kun jaksaa kaivella...
> 
> SRAMin speksien mukaan näyttäisi siltä, että tuolla on käytetty connectamajic-liittimiä (helmiä)... "Connect-a-majig, In-line Connect-a-majig,"
> 
> Eli voishan se olla, että siitä liittimen kohdalta tuon letkun voisi helposti katkaista ja lyhentää.
> 
> ---
> Eipä voi... siinä on molemmin puolin sellaiset metalliset "shuntit". Eli jos lyhennetään, niin sitten jarrusatulan päästä. Ilmeisesti siellä kuitenkin connectamajic-helmet käyvät?
> 
> Varmaan menee siihen, että puretaan, kiroillaan, mietitään, KIROILLAAN, huudetaan että perkele miksi tää taas on näin vaikeaa. Ja sitten saadaan se jotenkin kasaan. Tai tilataan koko voimansiirto uusiksi ja rakennetaan alusta.



https://www.google.com/amp/s/road.cc...c-brakes%3famp

Onko tuosta apua? Mahtaako noissa soratiejarruissa olla niin kuin maastojarruissa että ilmaukseen on kahta eri ilmaus systeemiä, riippuen vuosimallista? Mua paikallinen fillarihuolto pelotteli että ihan kamalan vaikeaa on ilmata Guide jarruja, no ei se kuitenkaan ollut...

Edit. Entäs tämä video?
https://youtu.be/dB5fTLKOmNQ

----------


## Pexxi

> Kahvan päästä kun letkun katkaisee ja työntää vaikka coctailtikun läpivedon ajaksi letkuun, ei nestettä valu kauheasti ulos.
> Onnistuuko liittäminen ilmaamatta, on sitten vähän niin ja näin.
> Pääsääntöisesti ilmaus on hyvä suorittaa aina, kun letkuja joutuu liittämään.



Tää toimikin hyvin, kiitos. Uuteenkiin piuhat sisälle ja läpivienneistä puuttuu ne sovittimet niin ei kai siitä sen suurempaa ongelmaa ole? Pistää vaikka jesaria tai jotain niihin kohtiin. Jarru pitää vaikka huomenna vielä katsoa tarvitseeko ilmata. Sitten enää kammet, takajarrulevy, pakka ja takavaihtaja paikoilleen niin pääseekin testailemaan.

----------


## Qilty

> Tää toimikin hyvin, kiitos. Uuteenkiin piuhat sisälle ja läpivienneistä puuttuu ne sovittimet niin ei kai siitä sen suurempaa ongelmaa ole? Pistää vaikka jesaria tai jotain niihin kohtiin. Jarru pitää vaikka huomenna vielä katsoa tarvitseeko ilmata. Sitten enää kammet, takajarrulevy, pakka ja takavaihtaja paikoilleen niin pääseekin testailemaan.



Tai sitten halkaiset sopivan kokoista letkua suojaksi niiden(mitkä sinne rungon sisään meneekään) päälle.

----------


## MRe

> Onko tuosta apua?



Kyllä noita ilmausvideoita on, mutta ihmetyttää ne keskellä letkua olevat möntit (liittimet). Näkyy vaikka täällä tuossa isossa kuvassa. Eli liittimet siinä letkun vapaassa osasso stongan jälkeen ennen kuin letku menee runkoon:
https://www.marinbikes.com/fi/bikes/20-gestalt-x11

Tai tässä: https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/00...g?v=1567289310

Mutta ilmeisesti letkut on lyhennettävä sieltä jarrusylinterin päästä. Noissa kuvissa letkut on siedettävän pituiset, mutta mulla on n. 10 cm liikaa ja se tekee ohjaamosta siivottoman näköisen.

----------


## Qilty

> Kyllä noita ilmausvideoita on, mutta ihmetyttää ne keskellä letkua olevat möntit (liittimet). Näkyy vaikka täällä tuossa isossa kuvassa. Eli liittimet siinä letkun vapaassa osasso stongan jälkeen ennen kuin letku menee runkoon:
> https://www.marinbikes.com/fi/bikes/20-gestalt-x11
> 
> Tai tässä: https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/00...g?v=1567289310
> 
> Mutta ilmeisesti letkut on lyhennettävä sieltä jarrusylinterin päästä. Noissa kuvissa letkut on siedettävän pituiset, mutta mulla on n. 10 cm liikaa ja se tekee ohjaamosta siivottoman näköisen.



Ne on pikaliittimet. Tarkoitettu nopeuttamaan ja helpottamaan kasausta linjastolla.

https://bikerumor.com/2013/04/15/sra...s-first-rides/

We*mentioned that the new Connectamajig will be offered for use with this, and it’s*aimed at the OEM manufacturers to ease assembly line efforts. SRAM’s product managers were careful to point out that it’s not really designed to be a quick disconnect for travel frames, it’s primarily to make installation easier.

Eli kai ne letkut voi lyhentää sieltä missä se ylimääräinen 10cm on, jos siellä päässä on helmiliitos...ei kai siinä mitään ihmeitä ole

----------


## MRe

> Eli kai ne letkut voi lyhentää sieltä missä se ylimääräinen 10cm on, jos siellä päässä on helmiliitos...ei kai siinä mitään ihmeitä ole



Joo, tähän tulokseen itsekin tulin. Tai siis SRAMilla taitaa se helmiliitos olla jarrusatulan päässä ja kahvassa on banjo. Ja tosiaan tuossa pikaliittimessä ei taida olla helmiliitosta. No, pitää tutkia vielä hiukka lisää. Eihän tuossa ole ongelmallinen kuin takajarrun letku. Etujarrun letku on oikean kokoinen ja sitten vaihdevaijeri ja hissitolpan vaijeri ovat "perinteistä" tekniikkaa, josta selviää sivuleikkureilla.

Toinenkin mielenkiintoinen tidbit tuossa artikkelissa:
_"What they found was quite interesting. Despite the rim essentially being a much larger diameter rotor than, say, a 160mm rotor, the disc brakes turned out to be substantially stronger."_

Tästähän on täälläkin väännetty. Eli siitä, että vannejarrun vanne on kuin iso jarrulevy. Ei ole.

----------


## MikkoJKL

Onko muilla pääty navan pääty holkeissa väljää ollu? Luulis että pitäs olla napakat muttei ole. Kyseessä ajamaton sunringle SRX 110 napa.?

----------


## MRe

^Mittaa että on varmasti 110-millinen. Voihan siinä olla väärät holkit. Mutta siis ei kuulu olla väljää, enemmän sellainen tiukka sovitus.

----------


## SSGT-92

> Onko muilla pääty navan pääty holkeissa väljää ollu? Luulis että pitäs olla napakat muttei ole. Kyseessä ajamaton sunringle SRX 110 napa.?



Tuota. avaatko hieman tätä väljyyttä.
Onko holkit siis väljät siihen napaan vai suhteessa siihen haarukkaan, leveydessä vai miten  ?

----------


## MikkoJKL

Holkit siis ovat väljät suhteessa napaan.
Napsahtaa kyllä paikalleen. Mutta kun kirraa kiekon niin kehästä heiluttaen tuntuu "pieni" klappi. Kokeilin toisella akselillakin ja sama homma.

----------


## MikkoJKL

Ajo pyörästä lainasin kiekkoa niin se kyllä toimii siinä. 
Kyseessä siis uus pyörä jota kasailemassa ja heti alkuun alkaa vastustamaan  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## palikka

Mikä olis järkevin tapa toteuttaa halvalla 1x9 gravel-pyörään, jos haluaisi http://www.sunrace.com/en/products/detail/csm990 11-40T pakan saada toimimaan? Kahvoina tuoreimmat Shimanon Sorat ja takavaihtajana Sora rd-m3000 medium häkillä. Tossa ois ihan passelit välitykset itselle 40t tai 42t-eturattaan kanssa. 
Clutchia ei taida mistään 9-vaihtajasta löytyä muutakun microshift adventista, jossa on omat cable pull ratiot ja vaatisi niiden omat kahvat. Takavaihtajista lienee parhammistoa Alivio RD-M4000, joka tukee virallisesti pakkoja 36T asti mutta toiminee isommillaki intternetin mukaan. Tuo Sora taitaa olla max34T asti mutta RoadLinkin/kopion kanssa myös toimisi? Tuo GRX-400 takavaihtajaki ois vielä ollu bueno mutta cable pull ratio vaihtunut tuosta 1.7 11-vaihteisten 1.4(?)
Kokemusta 1x9 setupista maantie/cx/gravel-puolella anyone?

----------


## solisti

> Mikä olis järkevin tapa toteuttaa halvalla 1x9 gravel-pyörään, jos haluaisi http://www.sunrace.com/en/products/detail/csm990 11-40T pakan saada toimimaan? Kahvoina tuoreimmat Shimanon Sorat ja takavaihtajana Sora rd-m3000 medium häkillä. Tossa ois ihan passelit välitykset itselle 40t tai 42t-eturattaan kanssa. 
> Clutchia ei taida mistään 9-vaihtajasta löytyä muutakun microshift adventista, jossa on omat cable pull ratiot ja vaatisi niiden omat kahvat. Takavaihtajista lienee parhammistoa Alivio RD-M4000, joka tukee virallisesti pakkoja 36T asti mutta toiminee isommillaki intternetin mukaan. Tuo Sora taitaa olla max34T asti mutta RoadLinkin/kopion kanssa myös toimisi? Tuo GRX-400 takavaihtajaki ois vielä ollu bueno mutta cable pull ratio vaihtunut tuosta 1.7 11-vaihteisten 1.4(?)
> Kokemusta 1x9 setupista maantie/cx/gravel-puolella anyone?



Maasturista kokemusta. Roadlink kopion kanssa toimii SRAM X-0 tuon pakan kanssa hyvin. M4000 toimi suoraan. Clutchin puute ei ole ollut iso juttu ainakaan mun kokeiluissa...

----------


## harald

Sattuisiko kellään olemaan magura mt kahvaa ylimääräisenä? Paskoin omani.

----------


## Sambolo

Facebookissa on myynnissä https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&sfns=mo

----------


## maustevoi

Etsin vanteita sähkömaastopyörään spekseillä (ostan marraskuun tarjouksesta) --> Front tyre
Maxxis Rekon 2.8 Dual EXO TR, 27.5"

Rear tyre
Maxxis Rekon 2.8 3C EXO TR, 27.5"

Wheelset
Race Face AR40, 584-40, Novatec, 148x12 mm / 110x15 mm


Mitkä voisivat olla varteenotettavia vaihtoehtoja? 
Ideana laittaa näille vanteille talvirenkaat. Thru axle -kiinnitys taitaapi olla.

----------


## harald

> Facebookissa on myynnissä https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&sfns=mo



Kiitos, oikeasti tarvitsemani osa on kai nimeltään pääsylinteri. Mutta kiva nähdä että noita erimittaisia kahvoja löytyy tarvittaessa.

----------


## Hattala

Moi! Hyviä neuvoja kaivattaisiin, työmatkapyöränä matalanbudjetin cyclocross (nishiki cross master), johon olen vaihtanut 2x11 setin (105) ja nestejarrut. Kampisarja on alkuperäinen, 34/50t. Haluaisin näiden välin pienemmäksi, edes tuon isomman tilalle jonkun 42-46 piikkisen. Onko mitään muita vaihtoehtoja, kun koko kampisarja uusiksi ? Netistä selaillut rattaita, mutta ei ihan helppoa oo löytää. 65mm/110mm

----------


## pohjola

jos vaikka kiinasta https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3300...27424c4d7ie5V8

----------


## TERU

Tässä yks hyvä, halvempikin saattaa löytyä samasta kaupasta, samoin pienemmäks pari piikkiä isompi...

https://www.bike-components.de/en/TA...mm-BCD-p39896/

----------


## Hattala

Kiitokset !

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Tykkään paljon pyöräilystä, mutta lähinnä vain ajamisesta, joten speksailusta ja ropaamisesta olen vähän ulkona. Siksi kysynkin, ehkä tyhmiä, mutta kysyn kuitenkin: Onko mitään estettä miksi en voisi käyttää Orbea Terra M21 gravelpyörässäni 650b kiekkoja ? 

Joissain gravelpyörien spekseissä mainitaan, että sopii 650b sekä 700c kiekoille ja joissain ei mainita mitään, mutta miksi ne jotkut rungot ei sopisi ? Keskiöhän voi vähän tippua pienemillä kiekoilla tai sitten ei, jos tulee tilavampaa kumia alle ja jos se tippuukin pari milliä, niin onko se nyt niin paha asia hiekkateillä lenkkeillessä ?

----------


## paaton

Kaikkiinhan ne 650 kiekot sopivat, mutta on eriasia onko suurimpaan osaan pyöristä järkeä laittaa 650 kiekkoja, jos vastaavasti ei saada leveämpää rengasta.
Tai no tosiaan, tippuuhan tuossa tapauksessa keskiökin liian alas. 

Esimerkiksi tuohon rakenteilla olevaan nineriin ei mahdu yhtään leveämpi rengas 650 koossa.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

^ Lähinnä kiinnostaa noi wtb:n melkein slicksit(bywayt yms) 650*47 kumit mitä ei jostain kumman syystä ole isommalle kiekkokoolle ollenkaan tarjolla. Toiveissa myös kokeilla jotain 2.1" leveetä thunder burttia, mutta se on aika 100% varmasti jo liian leveä tuohon runkoon.

----------


## paaton

> ^ Lähinnä kiinnostaa noi wtb:n melkein slicksit(bywayt yms) 650*47 kumit mitä ei jostain kumman syystä ole isommalle kiekkokoolle ollenkaan tarjolla. Toiveissa myös kokeilla jotain 2.1" leveetä thunder burttia, mutta se on aika 100% varmasti jo liian leveä tuohon runkoon.



Tietysti jos tuo 47mm mahtuu, niin sittenhän 650 on järkevä.

Terra on loistava pyörä. Jos siihen olisi rakennettu tila 700cc/47mm renkaille, niin se olisi ihan eri fillari. Jo tuo 50mm tila 650 koossa vaatii aikamoista kikkailua takaharukan kanssa ja tinkimistä rattaiden koosta.

Edit: Tämän mukaan tosiaan mahtuu wtb, eli mars vaan toneille 
https://gravelcyclist.com/bicycle-te...s-ready-tires/

----------


## Mr_W

Tilasin uuden pyörän ja se tulee pakettina, jossa ohjaustanko on irti. Ohjaustanko pitää kiinnittää varmaankin normaaleilla 3 kpl kuusiokoloruuveilla, mutta mistä tiedän kuinka tiukalle (n. 5 nm)? Riittääkö käsivaralta vedetty kiristys vai pitäisikö tätä varten hankkia momenttiavain tai viedä lähihuoltoon? Olisihan huonompi homma, jos ohjaustanko irtoaa kesken ajon.

Edit: aiheesta lyötyikin jo vanha ketju Ohjainkannattimen oikea momentti - Kuinka tärkeää/kohtalokasta? . Ehkä ensin kokeilen "peruskireäksi" ja vien esim. huoltoon, jos tuottaa ongelmia?

----------


## hphuhtin

Voi hyvinkin lukea se oikea momentti ohjainkannattimessa. 5-6Nm todennäköisesti. 

Jos epäilyttää, osta momenttiavain, siitä on hyötyä jatkossa. Ei sitä pakko ole käyttää, mutta itse käytän kun ei omat sormet näköjään osaa arvioida momentteja kovinkaan hyvin. Ei se tanko kyllä kovin helpolla vahingossa irtoa, sen huomaa muutenkin jos on liian löysällä. Lähinnä momenttiavainta itse käytän ettei menisi liian tiukalle.

----------


## Mr_W

^ OK, kiitos kommentista! Näyttäisi että Motonetistä lähtisi kolmellakympillä 5-25 Nm momenttiavain, mutta vaikea sanoa paljonko käyttöä tuolle tulisi. Ja tosiaan olisiko muuten tai ihan välttämättä tarpeen. Voi olla että jäisi tuon yhden säädön jälkeen vaille käyttöä (tai ainakin pitkäksi aikaa).

----------


## Mr_W

Vielä toinen kysymys: kiekot ovat mitoiltaan ERTRO 622x20 (Cube ZX 20, Alexrimsin ilmeisesti valmistamat, levyjarrut, centerlock). Jos hankkii toiset kiekot esim. talvikäyttöön, mitä tarvitsee tietää? Onko mitoituksilla tms. väliä? Mitoitus pakalle taitaa olla sama 8-11-vaihteisille, mutta onko esim. vanteen tarkalla leveydellä väliä? Millin ero sinne tänne ei luulisi haittaavan? Meneekö vielä tuon alkuperäisen 622-20:n tilalle esim. 622-18 tai 622-25 ja vaikuttaako mihinkään?

----------


## STN

> ^ OK, kiitos kommentista! Näyttäisi että Motonetistä lähtisi kolmellakympillä 5-25 Nm momenttiavain, mutta vaikea sanoa paljonko käyttöä tuolle tulisi. Ja tosiaan olisiko muuten tai ihan välttämättä tarpeen. Voi olla että jäisi tuon yhden säädön jälkeen vaille käyttöä (tai ainakin pitkäksi aikaa).



Momenttiavaimelle on pyörässä paljonkin käyttöä. Satulatolpan kiristys, jos on thu axle sen kiristys, itse asiassa en keksi mihin sitä ei voisi käyttää. Ammattilaisetkin käyttää momenttiavainta, miksi ei sitten kotimekaanikot.

----------


## Juhosson

Osaisiko joku neuvoa, löytyykö jostain Shimanon 105-etuvaihtajan säätöohjeita? En saa tuossa edes vaijerin kireyttä säädettyä, kun ne kohdistusviivat eivät asetu kohdalleen millään kireyden säätöruuvia pyörittämällä, vaikka mielestäni olen vetänyt vaihterin riittävän tiukalle ennen ruuvin kiristystä. Olen katsellut Youtubesta paria videota mutta ne eivät kyllä auta. Eikä onnistunut Shimanon ohjeillakaan. Tuo tuntuu olevan ihan käsittämätön himmeli verrattuna aikaisempiin malleihin, joiden säätö on aina ollut helppo homma.

----------


## TERU

Olisko Velogin ohjeesta apua.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jaLlLp-KqRc

----------


## Juhosson

Kiitos, mutta tuo video ei vielä auta. Unohdin mainita tuossa edellisessä viestissäni, että kyseessä on 105 R7000 etuvaihtaja ja vivut 105 R7020. Kahvoissahan on vielä erikseen säätöasento mm. vaijerin kireyttä säädettäessä mutta ei silti ole toistaiseksi onnistunut millään löytämälläni ohjeella.

----------


## SSGT-92

Sul on siis tällainen ;https://bike.shimano.com/en-EU/produ...D-R7000-F.html
 Tuolta säätö apuja ;https://si.shimano.com/pdfs/dm/DM-RAFD001-05-ENG.pdf
Noiden dealers manuaalien kuvat joskus selventää ajatuksia . . .

----------


## +€+

Tulossa ensimmäinen uutena ostettu taperedkeula uuteen projektiin. Muut osat tilattu mutta yksi asia askarruttaa. Tuleeko Crown Race Ring keulan tai laakerisetin mukana? Jos ei niin onko noissa joku sääntö minkälainen pitää olla jos alalaakeri on ZS56/40. Muissa pyörissä ollut muovinen halkaistu tai hakattava alumiininen mutta ei hajuakaan miten nuo valitaan kun vaihtoehtojakin on vaikka kuinka.

----------


## pyoramies85

Käykö sramin kasetit microspline-vaparille? Eli ne jotka menee xd-vapaarattaalle

----------


## Pexxi

> Tulossa ensimmäinen uutena ostettu taperedkeula uuteen projektiin. Muut osat tilattu mutta yksi asia askarruttaa. Tuleeko Crown Race Ring keulan tai laakerisetin mukana? Jos ei niin onko noissa joku sääntö minkälainen pitää olla jos alalaakeri on ZS56/40. Muissa pyörissä ollut muovinen halkaistu tai hakattava alumiininen mutta ei hajuakaan miten nuo valitaan kun vaihtoehtojakin on vaikka kuinka.



Ohjainlaakerin kanssa pitäisi tulla.

----------


## +€+

> Ohjainlaakerin kanssa pitäisi tulla.



Ok, hyvä homma. Kiitos.

----------


## elasto

> Käykö sramin kasetit microspline-vaparille? Eli ne jotka menee xd-vapaarattaalle



Ei käy. Microspline-vaparille menee microspline-pakka ja xd-vaparille xd-pakka.

----------


## TERU

> Kiitos, mutta tuo video ei vielä auta. Unohdin
>  mainita tuossa edellisessä viestissäni, että kyseessä on 105 R7000 etuvaihtaja ja vivut 105 R7020. Kahvoissahan on vielä erikseen säätöasento mm. vaijerin kireyttä säädettäessä mutta ei silti ole toistaiseksi onnistunut millään löytämälläni ohjeella.



Kun vaihtaja on kohdallaan, raksuttele kahvasta vaijeri ihan löysälle, ketju pienemmällä rattaalla, ota vaijerista löysät pois. Usein ei tarvitse muuta hienosäätöä.

Ylärajoitintakaan en ihan noin tiukan tarkasti säädä kuin Velogi ohjeistaa, vaan jätä niin että häkki vielä hitusen liikahtaa kun kahvasta kääntää. 
Väliin on tullut ajelluksi pidempään ilman kummankaan pään hienosäätöä, sitten taas mukavuussyistä johonkin huomaamattomaan kohtaan lisännyt vaijerinkuoreen hienosäädön. Etuvaitajan saa hyvin toimimaan pelkästään tuolla vaijerista "löysän" pois ottamisella, säädön sietoraja ei ole kovin tarkka...

----------


## Iero

Voiko Shimanon hydraulisen etujarrun jarrunesteputken vaihtaa pitemmäksi? Miten tapahtuu? Onnistuisiko ihan tällaiselta harrastelija asentajalta vai tarvitaanko erikoistyökaluja?

----------


## Moska

Uusi putki, tukiholkit, helmet, mutterit vanhasta ja jonkinlaiset ilmaus välineet. Taikka jos löytyy jokin jatkoliitin niin pätkä uutta jatkoksi, mutta siinä ei säästä kuin letkussa jonkin sentin. Niin ja tietysti sopivaa nestettä.

----------


## Vivve

Muistan kuulleeni joskus, ettei hiilikuitu tykkäis kauheesti vaseliinista. Onko ihan potaskaa?

----------


## STN

> Muistan kuulleeni joskus, ettei hiilikuitu tykkäis kauheesti vaseliinista. Onko ihan potaskaa?



Ei se siitä pilalle mene jos sitä rungolle menee tai vahingossa jopa unohtuu pyyhkiä mutta ajan kanssa se saattaa tuhojaan tehdä.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Tietysti jos tuo 47mm mahtuu, niin sittenhän 650 on järkevä.
> 
> Terra on loistava pyörä. Jos siihen olisi rakennettu tila 700cc/47mm renkaille, niin se olisi ihan eri fillari. Jo tuo 50mm tila 650 koossa vaatii aikamoista kikkailua takaharukan kanssa ja tinkimistä rattaiden koosta.
> 
> Edit: Tämän mukaan tosiaan mahtuu wtb, eli mars vaan toneille 
> https://gravelcyclist.com/bicycle-te...s-ready-tires/



Löytyi torilta 650b kiekot ja mukaan tuli edullisesti pienellä riskillä 48mm gravel king sk:t. Tänään nopealla testauksella todettu, että nekin mahtuvat pyörimään Orbea Terran rungossa. Tuli vanteiden päällä ja sisurit sisällä. Toivottavasti ei montaa milliä leviä, kun litkutan noi  :Leveä hymy:  Sitten voidaan olla takahaarukassa jo aika tiukilla.

----------


## Mr_W

Minulla on uudet jarrupalat JA uudet talvirenkaat. Uudet jarrupalat tarvitsisi ilmeisesti sisäänajaa tekemällä rajuja jarrutuksia, kun taas uusilla nastarenkailla juuri näin ei pitäisi tehdä. Onko tähän jotain ratkaisua? 

Ajella vain 50 kilometriä rauhassa nastojen takia ja vasta sen jälkeen tehdä jarrupalojen sisäänajojarrutukset, mutta onko niistä enää tässä vaiheessa hyötyä? En oikein tiedä miten tuo jarrupalojen sisäänajo toimii eli  millä periaatteilla, nastat kyllä ymmärtää maalaisjärjellä.

----------


## tempokisu

^ Olen tässä 20 vuotta ajanut ympäri vuoden ja erilaisilla fillareilla sekä myös erilaisilla nastarenkailla. Mutta anteeksi tietämättömyyttäni, ikinä ole mitään "jarrupalojen sisäänajojarrutuksia" tarvinnu. Kaveri olisi varmasti kertonut jarrupalojen vaihdon yhteydessä jos näin pitäisi tehdä.

----------


## Mr_W

Levyjarrujen jarrupalojen kohdalla ilmeisesti tällaista kannattaa tehdä. Tuli uusi pyörä niin (minulle) uusia juttuja, kuten levyjarrut. En vannejarrujeni paloja tosiaan sisäänajanut. Löysin esim. tämän täältä:





> Bedding in disc brake pads basically involves riding fast sprints  around somewhere flat and smooth and hauling your brakes on hard. Do  this a lot – at least a dozen times. Try not to come to a dead halt  before releasing the brakes (as this can leave a build-up ‘lip’ of  material on the rotor that will take a while to get rid of).
> It sounds faffy and a bit silly, but bedding in your pads will extend their lifespan – a lot.



Voihan olla että lämpötilalla on osuutensa asiaan ja kylmässä sisäänajo ei muutenkaan toimi yhtä hyvin kuin lämpöisemmässä. Ja en oikein tiedä pitäisikö tuo levyjarrujen sisäänajojarruttelu olla niin rajua että se voisi edes vaikuttaa nastoihin. Ehkä kokeilen varovasti eli niin lujaa että luulen kuitenkin nastojen pysyvän matkassa.

----------


## STN

Jarrupalat on sen verta halpoja verrattuna renkaisiin, että jättäisin jarrupalojen sisäänajon seuraaviin paloihin.

----------


## hphuhtin

Alkuun palat pitää vähän huonosti. Aika äkkiä kuitenkin pito on kohdallaan. Jopa yhdeltä puolelta jarruttavat, mekaaniset Hayesin levyjarrut alkoivat selvän alkuheikkouden jälkeen jarruttamaan tehokkaasti muksun pyörässä kun oli  ehkä viikon sillä ajellut. (Vaihtui silti TRP Spyreen mutta se oli korvaa vihlovan 20000Hz vinkunan takia  :Hymy: )

Itse teen palojen vaihdon jälkeen useamman lujan jarrutuksen, mutta ainakin uusilla nastoilla jättäisin ehkä väliin. Uutena tuppaa nastoja irtoamaan helpommin, nekin kun pitää sisäänajaa  :Vink:

----------


## peteetd

HB-MT400-B/FH-MT400-B. Onko kyseiset navat konelaakereilla vai (normi ) kuulalaakereilla?

----------


## J4nn3R

Uskaltaako vaihtaa pari kolhiintunutta pinnaa kiekosta, jos ei ole tarkkaa mallia tiedossa? 2,0-jotain-2,0 noi varmaan on ja suoravetoa. Voiko jotain hirvittävää kamaluutta tapahtua, jos pinnat on erilaisia?

Lähetetty minun GM1903 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## kauris

> Muistan kuulleeni joskus, ettei hiilikuitu tykkäis kauheesti vaseliinista. Onko ihan potaskaa?



Toisaalta hiilikuituisen etuhaarukan jossa kaulaputkikin on hiilaria ja jossa ei ole erillistä ohjainlaakerinkaan crown racea vaan laakerin vastinpintana on tämä haarukan hiilikuitu, pintojen voitelussa on käytettävä (?) vaseliinia. Eli haarukka on koko ajan tarkoituksella rasvattuna ja vaurioita ei kyllä olisi parempi siitä syntyä! Mutta onko sitten joissain vaseliineissa joitain aineita jotka on haitallisia ja joissain ei. Muistan, että tiettyjä vaseliineja ei suositeltu osiin joissa on kumitiivisteitä. Olikohan liittiumia sisältäviä.

----------


## kauris

> Uskaltaako vaihtaa pari kolhiintunutta pinnaa kiekosta, jos ei ole tarkkaa mallia tiedossa? 2,0-jotain-2,0 noi varmaan on ja suoravetoa. Voiko jotain hirvittävää kamaluutta tapahtua, jos pinnat on erilaisia?
> 
> Lähetetty minun GM1903 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Sanoisin että hyvin uskaltaa jos ei nyt mistään tuhansien eurojen viimeiseen asti viritetetyistä maantiekiekoista puhuta. Mutta täytyy sun toki löytää oikean mittainen pinna ensin ja olla j tai suoraveto jne.

----------


## kauris

> HB-MT400-B/FH-MT400-B. Onko kyseiset navat konelaakereilla vai (normi ) kuulalaakereilla?



https://bike.shimano.com/en-EU/produ...H-MT400-B.html

Dealers manual sivu 13.

----------


## arctic biker

> Sanoisin että hyvin uskaltaa jos ei nyt mistään tuhansien eurojen viimeiseen asti viritetetyistä maantiekiekoista puhuta. Mutta täytyy sun toki löytää oikean mittainen pinna ensin ja olla j tai suoraveto jne.



IMO ,hyvin uskaltaa varsinkin jos on teräsnippeleistä kyse. Silloin ei niin nokonuukaa kuinka paljon pinnaa on nippelin sisällä, kuhan ees 2/3 pinnasta on.

----------


## arctic biker

> https://bike.shimano.com/en-EU/produ...H-MT400-B.html
> 
> Dealers manual sivu 13.



Peteedtiä voin lohduttaa että pikku hiljaa alan tipahtaa kehityksen kärryiltä! Avaamatta kauriksen linkkiä luulen vahvasti cubandcone eli kuppi ja kuula ,eikä niin huonoa tekniikkaa napojen olevan. Mennä kuussa kaverin Aceran navat huolsin ,miljoonalootastani löytyi passelit laakerikuulat, kiero taka-akseli jäi vaihtamatta mutta suora löytyy kunhan innostun. Sillä pyörällä ei talvella ajeta.

----------


## Bensa

Löytyykö Helsingin pyöräliikkeistä kohtuuhintaisia vanteita, vai onko kaikki tilauskamaa? Siis ihan perus Mavic, DT Swiss, Ryde jne vanteita joita saa verkosta 20-30€ hintahaarukassa. Ei haittaa maksaa pientä ekstraa mutta jotenkin epäilen, ettei valikoima ole kovin laaja. Ehkä olen väärässä.


Jos pitää alkaa maksamaan 40€ niin sillä alkaa jo melkein saamaan valmiita peruskiekkoja.

----------


## markkut

Missähän voisi olla syy, kun n. 2008 vuosimallin (pyykkinarut) Shimano Ultegra -takavaihtajan liipaisin pienemmälle rattaalle vaihtaessa "sutii tyhjää", eli ei naksahda?

Liipaisinta saa joskus vatkata varmaan kymmeniä kertoja ennenkuin ottaa kiinni ja naksahtaa. Kun naksahtaa, niin ketju siirtyy kyllä ihan ripeästi. Edellä mainittu pätee tien päällä, tallissa pyörä korjaustelineessä naksahtelee ihan iloisesti. Lämpötilalla voi olla vaikutusta tai voi olla olemati. Ei varmaan kuitenkaan jäätymisestä kyse, kun temppuilee plussa-asteillakin. Vaijerinkuoren mutka ennen vaihtajaa vaihdettu aika äskettäin ja lähinnä nätin kelin ajoa sen jälkeen, että siitä kohtaa ei luulisi jumittavan.

----------


## palikka

https://www.tonitoni.fi/vanteet
Tarjoushinnat 18-39€. Ja tässä siis vanteita, ei valmiita kiekkoja. Joku muu osannee sanoa, että löytyykö suoraan hylllystä. Kuitenkin tuo esim. tuo R460 vanne erittäin kilpailukykyinen, jopa halvempi kuin Saksasta.

----------


## eakin

Tuli tilattua muun sälän ohessa Shimano RS21 700c kiekot kun halvalla sai. Ajatuksena että hommaisin tulevan pyörän 650b kiekoilla ja näihin sitten kapeammat renkaat. Mutta kun nuo tuli niin amatöörinä muutama kysymys:

- Jos pyörässä on Sram-rival niin saako nuo sen kanssa toimimaan helposti? 
- Jos saa niin vaatiiko uuden vapaarattaan ja paljonko maksaa?
- Saako noihin levyjarrut, kun jarrun tyyppi oli rim brake. Tajusin vasta kun olin nuo tilannut...

Eli siis nämä: https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...rp-prod191606?

----------


## Moska

> Tuli tilattua muun sälän ohessa Shimano RS21 700c kiekot kun halvalla sai. Ajatuksena että hommaisin tulevan pyörän 650b kiekoilla ja näihin sitten kapeammat renkaat. Mutta kun nuo tuli niin amatöörinä muutama kysymys:
> 
> - Jos pyörässä on Sram-rival niin saako nuo sen kanssa toimimaan helposti? 
> - Jos saa niin vaatiiko uuden vapaarattaan ja paljonko maksaa?
> - Saako noihin levyjarrut, kun jarrun tyyppi oli rim brake. Tajusin vasta kun olin nuo tilannut...
> 
> Eli siis nämä: https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...rp-prod191606?



Muuten ei ongelmaa, mutta navoissa ei luultavasti ole paikkaa jarrulevylle.

----------


## eakin

Tuota vähän pelkäsin kun paketin avasin, ei pitäs aina ostaa kun halvalla saa. Saattaa olla että laitan myyntiin Fillaritorille tai sitten viritän vanhaan Nishikin vannejarruhybridiin alkuperäisten tilalle. Onnistuukohan noihin taas Alivio takapakan asennus jos tuohon vanhaan laittas?

----------


## palikka

^Freehub: Shimano 8/9/10/11-speed. Ja vaikka ois 7-speed niin menee kunhan laittaa tarvittavan määrän spacereita, jotta pakan saa kiristettyä kiinni eikä jää heilumaan sivusuunnassa. Mitä muuten maksoi?

----------


## eakin

Vajaa 80€ noille jäi hintaa, joten ei tässä korkealta tiputa.

----------


## J4nn3R

> Missähän voisi olla syy, kun n. 2008 vuosimallin (pyykkinarut) Shimano Ultegra -takavaihtajan liipaisin pienemmälle rattaalle vaihtaessa "sutii tyhjää", eli ei naksahda?
> 
> Liipaisinta saa joskus vatkata varmaan kymmeniä kertoja ennenkuin ottaa kiinni ja naksahtaa. Kun naksahtaa, niin ketju siirtyy kyllä ihan ripeästi. Edellä mainittu pätee tien päällä, tallissa pyörä korjaustelineessä naksahtelee ihan iloisesti. Lämpötilalla voi olla vaikutusta tai voi olla olemati. Ei varmaan kuitenkaan jäätymisestä kyse, kun temppuilee plussa-asteillakin. Vaijerinkuoren mutka ennen vaihtajaa vaihdettu aika äskettäin ja lähinnä nätin kelin ajoa sen jälkeen, että siitä kohtaa ei luulisi jumittavan.



Mä huolsin hiukan vanhemmat pyykkinaru-Sorat (mitkä jumitteli varsinkin pienemmälle vaihtaessa miten sattu) kuorimalla kumit ja suihkimalla ensin brake cleanerilla kaikista raoista reilusti ainetta läpi - tuli paljon ruskeenharmaata töhnää ulos -, sitten annoin kuivua ja annostelin maltillisesti teflon sprayta perään. Valutus vähän joka asennossa ja ylimääräiset rätillä pois. Nuo toimii edelleen kun uudet, mutta kilsoja on kyllä alla vähemmän kun ikää.

Lähetetty minun GM1903 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## paaton

> Missähän voisi olla syy, kun n. 2008 vuosimallin (pyykkinarut) Shimano Ultegra -takavaihtajan liipaisin pienemmälle rattaalle vaihtaessa "sutii tyhjää", eli ei naksahda?
> 
> Liipaisinta saa joskus vatkata varmaan kymmeniä kertoja ennenkuin ottaa kiinni ja naksahtaa. Kun naksahtaa, niin ketju siirtyy kyllä ihan ripeästi. Edellä mainittu pätee tien päällä, tallissa pyörä korjaustelineessä naksahtelee ihan iloisesti. Lämpötilalla voi olla vaikutusta tai voi olla olemati. Ei varmaan kuitenkaan jäätymisestä kyse, kun temppuilee plussa-asteillakin. Vaijerinkuoren mutka ennen vaihtajaa vaihdettu aika äskettäin ja lähinnä nätin kelin ajoa sen jälkeen, että siitä kohtaa ei luulisi jumittavan.



Vanhan vaseliinin ja pölymoskan seos jumii kahvan toimintaa. Ota kahvakumi pois ja ruuttaa alakautta ja huoltoluukusta rasvapoistoainetta painepullosta reilusti kahvan sisään. Sitten kuivaus paineilmalla ja perään ohut vaseliini/öljy. Toimii.

Mulla teki tuota heti kun lämpö laski alle 10c ilmeisesti vanha moska jähmettyi liikaa.

Niin ja se kahvakumi kannattaa tosiaan ottaa kokonaan pois. Siitå tulee äkkiä entinen rasvojen kanssa leikkiessä.

----------


## markkut

Okei, kuulostaa ihan loogiselta. Kiitos vinkeistä, pistetään kokeiluun.

----------


## Lammy

Sramin GX takavaihtaja, 11 Lehtinen pakka ja Sramin Force 22 etuvaihtajana.
Ongelmana on etten saa kunnolla säätöihin. Olenko minä syy ongelmaan vai osien yhteen sopivuus?
Vaijerin hienosäätö on laitettu Vaijerin vaippaan. 

Lähetetty minun BLA-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## harald

Noilla ohjeilla olen saanut omat säätöön

https://m.pinkbike.com/news/tech-tue...ents-2010.html

Aika paljon säätämistä kokonaan ilman vaijeria.

----------


## Lammy

> Noilla ohjeilla olen saanut omat säätöön
> 
> https://m.pinkbike.com/news/tech-tue...ents-2010.html
> 
> Aika paljon säätämistä kokonaan ilman vaijeria.



Kiitos - kokeilen tätä. 

Lähetetty minun BLA-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Moska

Ilmeisesti sram apex takavaihtajan tilalle käy rival 1 long cage tai forcen vastaava? Mulla on 11s 11-42 vaihteet ja mitä ilmeisemmin tuo vaihtaja kankottuu ja jäätyy aina pakkasilla, niin olen miettinyt että olisiko esim tuosta forcen vaihtajasta apua ongelmaan.

----------


## Hirsipuutarhuri

Tämä on varmaan kysytty jo useasti, mutta vielä kertaus. Pyörässä on XT-osat 10v ja kaapista löytyisi iskemätön Sramin 10 takapakka ja ketjut. Eikös nää voi sekoittaa huoletta?

----------


## Iglumies

Kyllä voi.

----------


## elasto

> Ilmeisesti sram apex takavaihtajan tilalle käy rival 1 long cage tai forcen vastaava? Mulla on 11s 11-42 vaihteet ja mitä ilmeisemmin tuo vaihtaja kankottuu ja jäätyy aina pakkasilla, niin olen miettinyt että olisiko esim tuosta forcen vaihtajasta apua ongelmaan.



Ettei vaan olisi vaijerinkuoren sisällä kosteutta?

----------


## Moska

> Ettei vaan olisi vaijerinkuoren sisällä kosteutta?



Ei ole, tuo on ollut melkein uudesta herkkä aina pakkasilla ja oon vaijeria ja kuoria uusinut turhankin usein.

----------


## Olli L

^Eikö vaihtajaa todennäköisempi ongelmien aiheuttaja pakkasilla ole kahva? Oletko sulkenut tuon syyn jotenkin pois?

----------


## Moska

> ^Eikö vaihtajaa todennäköisempi ongelmien aiheuttaja pakkasilla ole kahva? Oletko sulkenut tuon syyn jotenkin pois?



Ainakin chainstayn kohdalta vaijeria käsin painamalla kahva tuntuu toimivan oikein, mutta vaihtaja on nihkeä liikkumaan ongelman päällä ollessa.

----------


## TERU

Eihän takavaihtajan nivelten voitelu ohuella öljyllä ole unohtunut?

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Ainakin chainstayn kohdalta vaijeria käsin painamalla kahva tuntuu toimivan oikein, mutta vaihtaja on nihkeä liikkumaan ongelman päällä ollessa.



Vaihtaako pakkasella isommalle rattaalle, mutta pienempien suuntaan nihkeästi tai ei ollenkaan?

----------


## Moska

> Vaihtaako pakkasella isommalle rattaalle, mutta pienempien suuntaan nihkeästi tai ei ollenkaan?



Jeps, ja kun on napsutellut pienelle niin saattaa jonkin ajan kuluttua vaihtaakin, riippuen röykkyjen määrästä & muista muuttujista. Eikä isommallekaan ole kevytliikkeinen.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Ei ole, tuo on ollut melkein uudesta herkkä aina pakkasilla ja oon vaijeria ja kuoria uusinut turhankin usein.



Ja toimii kuorien ja vaijerin vaihdon jälkeen pakkasellakin?

----------


## Moska

> Ja toimii kuorien ja vaijerin vaihdon jälkeen pakkasellakin?



Ei, nyttenkin melkein uudet ja lähes sinkula. Vaihtajaa käsin jumppaamalla saattaa toimia jonkin aikaa

----------


## J4nn3R

> Eihän takavaihtajan nivelten voitelu ohuella öljyllä ole unohtunut?



Ja vaihtajistakin saa kaikki kakat ulos joka raosta runsaalla brake cleaner- suihkuttelulla. 

Lähetetty minun GM1903 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Moska

> Eihän takavaihtajan nivelten voitelu ohuella öljyllä ole unohtunut?



Oon kokeillut useammankin laista, mutta tuo ei halua totella. Pitäisiköhän tuo käyttää atomeina, jos siinä on jotain vaikka mutkalla tai jotain.
Toisen pyörän 105 saanut vähemmän huomiota ja se pelaa. Tosin vähemmän pakkasella sillä ajanut, mutta kuralla kuorrutettunakin pikkupakkasessa se toimii.

----------


## K.Kuronen

Onhan tämä vaiva tullut tutuksi, mutta ei uusilla osilla, vaan vasta hyvin ajetuilla.

Sramista ei ole kokemusta, mutta onkohan mainitun mallin takavaihtajan jousi veltto jo uutena.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Oon kokeillut useammankin laista, mutta tuo ei halua totella. Pitäisiköhän tuo käyttää atomeina, jos siinä on jotain vaikka mutkalla tai jotain.
> Toisen pyörän 105 saanut vähemmän huomiota ja se pelaa. Tosin vähemmän pakkasella sillä ajanut, mutta kuralla kuorrutettunakin pikkupakkasessa se toimii.



Samalla kun katkaisee ketjun ja irrottaa vaijerin, niin anna pyörän seisoa pakkasessa -käsinhän pääsee sitten vaihtajaa rungosta liikuttamalla tarkistamaan jousen jämäkyyden ja nivelten liikkuvuuden.

----------


## Moska

> Onhan tämä vaiva tullut tutuksi, mutta ei uusilla osilla, vaan vasta hyvin ajetuilla.
> 
> Sramista ei ole kokemusta, mutta onkohan mainitun mallin takavaihtajan jousi veltto jo uutena.



Mielestäni se on veltto ja on tuolla joku 6.5k ajettu ettei kuitenkaan aivan uusi enään.

----------


## Moska

> Samalla kun katkaisee ketjun ja irrottaa vaijerin, niin anna pyörän seisoa pakkasessa -käsinhän pääsee sitten vaihtajaa rungosta liikuttamalla tarkistamaan jousen jämäkyyden ja nivelten liikkuvuuden.



Kun kliksuttaa pienelle ja lukitsee huoltoasentoon niin pääsee kanssa ja se on yleensä jäykkä.

----------


## K.Kuronen

^Ajattelin että pääsisi täysin vapaasti liikutttamaan takavaihtajaa reunasta toiseen. Itse ottaisin vaihtajan irti ja suihkisin puhtaaksi jollakin, vaikka WD-40:llä.

----------


## Mikko93

Tuli semmoinen juttu mieleen, että kuinka nuo maantietangon kahvat kestää staattista painetta?

Asensin häkkivaraston seinään pultattuun puuhyllyyn koukut, joissa pyörä nyt roikkuu. Koukut lähtevät vähän hölmösti takaviistoon ja sen seurauksena tangon kahvat ottavat hyllyn reunaan kiinni. Suurin osa painosta levännee kuitenkin koukkujen päällä. Laitoin siihen hyllyn reunaan myös vähän pehmustetta niin ei tule jälkiä. Vähän kuitenkin mietityttää, että voiko nuo kahvat löystyä, jos niihin kohdistuu kokoajan pieni paine.

Tuollaiset koukut kyseessä: https://www.prisma.fi/fi/prisma/habo...117mm-sinkitty

Niin, ja jos joku tietää jotain parempia tuollaisia samantyylisiä koukkuja niin saa ihmeessä vinkata.

Edit. Tajusin tuossa juuri, että kun asennan koukun 90 asteen kulmassa, niin siitähän voi laittaa pyörän roikkumaan tangon sijasta kiekosta, eli problem solved.

----------


## Moska

> ^Ajattelin että pääsisi täysin vapaasti liikutttamaan takavaihtajaa reunasta toiseen. Itse ottaisin vaihtajan irti ja suihkisin puhtaaksi jollakin, vaikka WD-40:llä.



Mutta sehän menee, kun nostaa toisella kädellä ketjun irti pakasta. 
No, tänään muutin vaijerivedon yhtenäiselle kuorelle, puhdistin ja voitelin vaihtajan siinä paikallaan nyt odottaa kestotestiä. Jos se vieläkin on pakkasarka, niin en kyllä keksi muuta kuin kokeilla jollain toisella vaihtajalla..

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Ei ole, tuo on ollut *melkein uudesta herkkä aina pakkasilla* ja oon vaijeria ja kuoria uusinut turhankin usein.



Jotenkin tämä häiritsee, että jos siinä setupissa on jokin muu syy, johon vaihtajan vaihto ei ole ratkaisu.

----------


## Moska

> Jotenkin tämä häiritsee, että jos siinä setupissa on jokin muu syy, johon vaihtajan vaihto ei ole ratkaisu.



No, tein muutoksen alkuperäiseen, jossa kuori tuli viistoputken kylkeen, jatkui vaijerilla putken sisällä, keskiön ali ja takana vähän ennen vaihtajaa meni taas kuoreen. Väljensin läpiviennit niin että kuori menee läpi niistä ja on nyt täyspitkällä kuorella.

----------


## eakin

Oiskohan tämä oikea paikka kysyä? Tuli vahingossa tilattua vanteet jotka sopii vanhaan hybridiin. Ajattelin että tuosta voisi tehdä "kauppapyörän". Pyörässä on 3x7 vaihteinen Alivio, josta mm. etuvaihtaja vipu sökönä. Olisiko mitään järkevää settiä alle 200€ jolla tuosta pyörästä saisi 1x9-11 vaihteisen? Pystyykö vanhaa kampisettiä hyödyntämään, tuo taitaisi se kallein investointi olla? Tuon uuden vanteen vapaaratas sopii 8-11 rattaan Shimanolle.

----------


## SSGT-92

Tuollaista vois ajatella ;https://www.bike-components.de/en/Sh...de-Kit-p65572/ ja sille kaveriksi tuolta sopivaksi katsomasi koko eturattaaksi ;https://www.bike-components.de/en/co...uctsPerPage=72
8s eturatas on hieman liian paksu 9-11 ketjulle. Oletin tuon 8s kampisarjan keskimmäisen rattaan pulttijaoksi 104,siitä nuo eturattaat. Miten sitten ketjulinja sattuu kohilleen selvittänet helpoiten työntömitalla.
Linkkien puoti vain esimerkki/malli, muitakin on . . .

----------


## hece

Jos kampisetissä rattaat pulteilla, keskimmäisen rattaan paikalle saa narrow wide -tyyppisen rattaan vaihdettua. Taakse Shimanon 11-42 10s pakka, M6000 Deore kytkimellinen vaihtaja ja mikä vaan Shimanon 10s vipu ja ketju. Eturattaan kanssa menee alta 200e. Samalla kannattaa vaihtaa takavaihtajan vaijerinkuori, uusi vaijeri tulee vivun mukana.

Muoks. Ei tuo ehdotettu SLX 1x11 setti montaa kymppiä 1x10 settiä kalliimpi ole. Sinällään ei valtavaa eroa toiminnassa/ominaisuuksissa mikäli ei 11-46 pakan kevyintä välitystä tartte.

----------


## eakin

Kiitos vinkeistä. Onko Shimanon kaikki 10x ja 11x takapakat saman levyisiä vai onko maantie ja maastopyöräseteissä eroja? Eli kun noita katselee niin onko väliä onko esim. 105 vaihtaja vai slx sekä pakka vai mikä niiden käytännön ero on? Tuollaisella slx-setillä tuosta pyörästä voisi tulla jo kyllä ihan mukava kauppakassi romuttamolle viemisen sijasta.

----------


## Shoeiman

MTB 29" uudet vanteet amatöörille, millaiset?

Pyöränä Cannondale Trail 1: Sram NX Eagle 12 vaihteet, Shimano MT500 jarrut 160mm levyillä. Osaisiko joku neuvoa amatööriä millaisilla spekseillä pitäisi tilailla toiset vanteet joita voisi helposti vekslailla talvirengasvanteiden kanssa tarpeen mukaan. Orkkisvanteilla on siis tällä hetkellä nastat. Orkkisvanteet ovat nämä: "WTB STX i23 TCS, 32h, tubeless ready". Kuskilla massaa 95kg, ajo on varovaista maastoajoa, Kovin koitos tulee olemaan Tahkon 60km.

Kaksi kysymystä:

1.) Millaisilla hubeilla, vapaarattailla, yms. kilkkeillä pitäisi vanteiden olla että ylipäätään sopisi pyörääni? (Rengasleveys 2.25)
2.) Osaako jokus suositella "parempia" tubeless ready -vanteita kuin noi orkkikset alle 400€/pari hintaluokassa jos nyt talven aikana kyttäisi tarjouksia?

----------


## hece

> Kiitos vinkeistä. Onko Shimanon kaikki 10x ja 11x takapakat saman levyisiä vai onko maantie ja maastopyöräseteissä eroja? Eli kun noita katselee niin onko väliä onko esim. 105 vaihtaja vai slx sekä pakka vai mikä niiden käytännön ero on? Tuollaisella slx-setillä tuosta pyörästä voisi tulla jo kyllä ihan mukava kauppakassi romuttamolle viemisen sijasta.



Kaikki HG-vapaarattaalle (ns. tavallinen) tulevat 8-12 vaihteiset maastopakat ovat saman levyisiä. Kuten 10s maantiepakat, 11s vaativat leveämmän vaparin. Muutenkin maantie- ja maasto-osta käyvät huonosti ristiin, pysyisin maastopuolella kauppapyörässä.

----------


## J4nn3R

> Tuollaista vois ajatella ;https://www.bike-components.de/en/Sh...de-Kit-p65572/ ja sille kaveriksi tuolta sopivaksi katsomasi koko eturattaaksi ;https://www.bike-components.de/en/co...uctsPerPage=72
> 8s eturatas on hieman liian paksu 9-11 ketjulle. Oletin tuon 8s kampisarjan keskimmäisen rattaan pulttijaoksi 104,siitä nuo eturattaat. Miten sitten ketjulinja sattuu kohilleen selvittänet helpoiten työntömitalla.
> Linkkien puoti vain esimerkki/malli, muitakin on . . .



Ketjut toimii mun kokemuksen mukaan ihan mukisematta kyllä niin, että useampivaihteisen ketju menee vähempivaihteiseen ainakin kymppiin asti.

Maasto-osissa pysymällä on vähiten yhteensopivuussäätöä, ja jos taakse riittää suurimmaksi rattaaksi 34 piikkinen, niin 1x8 on kustannustehokkain voimansiirto kommuuttikäyttöön ja kaikki palikat löytyy Motonet/Biltema-osastolta (ihan Shimanona) jos jotain hajoaa. Eturattaan ei ole välttämätöntä olla N/W, jos ihan kelviajoa on tiedossa. 

Lähetetty minun GM1903 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kanuuna

> MTB 29" uudet vanteet amatöörille, millaiset?
> 
> Pyöränä Cannondale Trail 1: Sram NX Eagle 12 vaihteet, Shimano MT500 jarrut 160mm levyillä. Osaisiko joku neuvoa amatööriä millaisilla spekseillä pitäisi tilailla toiset vanteet joita voisi helposti vekslailla talvirengasvanteiden kanssa tarpeen mukaan. Orkkisvanteilla on siis tällä hetkellä nastat. Orkkisvanteet ovat nämä: "WTB STX i23 TCS, 32h, tubeless ready". Kuskilla massaa 95kg, ajo on varovaista maastoajoa, Kovin koitos tulee olemaan Tahkon 60km.
> 
> Kaksi kysymystä:
> 
> 1.) Millaisilla hubeilla, vapaarattailla, yms. kilkkeillä pitäisi vanteiden olla että ylipäätään sopisi pyörääni? (Rengasleveys 2.25)
> 2.) Osaako jokus suositella "parempia" tubeless ready -vanteita kuin noi orkkikset alle 400€/pari hintaluokassa jos nyt talven aikana kyttäisi tarjouksia?



Onko nykyisissä jotain vikaa? Ja mitä haet uusilla/-lta kiekoilla/-lta?

1.)Shimano/Sram vaparilla, ei siis Sram XD. Akselit samat kuin nykyisissä. Taitaa olla konkelisi vm-19, joten takanen lienee boost qr (10x141mm) ja etunen boost-läpiakselilla 10x110mm), eli navat mallia sekasikiö. Vanteen sisäleveys luokkaa 20+mm. Nykyään leveämmällä vanteella haetaan muun muassa renkaaseen parempaa muotoa, ettei taitu alle pienemmillä paineilla. Väittäisin ettei harrastelija hitaassa vauhdissa huomaa eroa leveämpään vanteeseen. 

2.) Katso kysymykseni yllä. 
Actionsportista voisi katsella, jos sattuisi olemaan alle 400€. Tarjonta ei välttämättä ole huimaa qr-boostin osalta ylipäätään. Jäsen Sambololta voinee kysellä.

----------


## Shoeiman

> Onko nykyisissä jotain vikaa? Ja mitä haet uusilla/-lta kiekoilla/-lta?



Ei mitään vikaa. Haen lähinnä vaivatonta vekslausta nastojen ja kesärenkaiden välillä. Nyt on nastat alla ja niitä ei olisi montaa kertaa vielä oikeasti täällä PKS-seudulla tarvittu.

----------


## Kanuuna

> Ei mitään vikaa. Haen lähinnä vaivatonta vekslausta nastojen ja kesärenkaiden välillä. Nyt on nastat alla ja niitä ei olisi montaa kertaa vielä oikeasti täällä PKS-seudulla tarvittu.



Okei, ymmärrän yskän. Ja yhdyn mielipiteeseen. Kahdilla kiekoilla on helpompaa vaihtaa kelin mukaan sopivat renkulat alle. Muista, että eri navoissa saattaa olla hieman eri offsetit, eli vaihtajan ja jarrusatulat joutuu mahdollisesti säätämään kiekkojen vaihdon yhteydessä. Saman merkkisillä tai samoilla navoilla olevilla kiekoilla ongelmaa ei tule. Lisäksi joutuu ostamaan pakan ja jarrulevyt vaivatonta kiekonvaihtoa ajatellen. 

Tuli muuten mieleen, että eihän DT:n napoja sattuisi saamaan adaptereilla suoraan oikeiksi?! Eli ostaisi vaan boostikiekkosetin ja sitten vaihtaa taakse qr141 adapeterit. Homma bueno. Olettaen, että etunen on boosti 15x110 ja takana lymyää pikalinkullinen boosti. Onko navat kuten uumoilen?

Oliko hakusessa muuten paremmat kiekot vai vain toiset ”samanmoiset”?

----------


## arctic biker

Mullon käsitys ettei boostkiekkoja (15x110/12x148) pysty muuntamaan tavalliselle läpiakselille (15x100/12x142), viisaammat korjannevat jos oon väärässä.

----------


## velib

> Mullon käsitys ettei boostkiekkoja (15x110/12x148) pysty muuntamaan tavalliselle läpiakselille (15x100/12x142), viisaammat korjannevat jos oon väärässä.



Varmaankaan suurinta osaa ei voi. Jotkut kylläkin pystyy, mutta silloinhan ne eivät ole ”oikeat” boost-kiekot, kun ylimääräistä leveyttä ei ole hyödynnetty. Näin on esimerkiksi omissa superstar componentsin kiekoissani, joihin löytyy molemmat adapterit. Periaatteessa ne ovat siis 100- ja 142-milliset, mutta lisäksi minulla on boost-adapterit. Vaihdossa myös kiekko pitää rihdata uudelleen, kun rengas on puoli senttiä enemmän jarrun puolella.

----------


## arctic biker

Jeps, multa unohtui sana aito pois... Nykyään pitää olla melkoinen muistihirmu ja viettää netissä rutosti aikaa jotta kaikki yhteensopivuudet ja sopimattomuudet tietäs, eikä kaikki nettitietokaan paikkaansa pidä..

Käy vaan pörsän päälle ,kevättalvella tuli Radon Jealous,boost ja loppukesästä Pace Chicken myös läpiakselivehje. Ja kun kumpikin oli ensimmäinen nykynavoilla niinnei vanhaa varastoa kiekkopuolella tieten ollut. Itse perustelen toisten kiekkojen hankinnan järkevyyden ihan sillä että jos ainoille jotain tapahtuu niin silloin on ko pyörälle kovasti tarvista ja lievää suurempaa epävarmuutta vaikkapa rihtaamiseen tunnen. Vähäpinnaisia kun ovat. Perinteinen 32 kolme ristiin on tähän asti sujunut...

Viimeisimmät Chickenin Newmenit Rtechiltä oottaa tuossa vannenauhojaan, pakkaa ja jarrulevyjä. Jos jotain sattuu niin kartonkilootan säästin ja lähtee murheen sattuessa Tampereelle!

----------


## velib

Joo, ja nyt kun luin uudestaan tuon aiemman viestin, niin tässä tapauksessa ei ole siitä kyse, vaan aidoista boost-kiekoista. Takana vain on ilmeisesti qr-pikalinkku eikä läpiakseli.

----------


## velib

> Kiitos vinkeistä. Onko Shimanon kaikki 10x ja 11x takapakat saman levyisiä vai onko maantie ja maastopyöräseteissä eroja? Eli kun noita katselee niin onko väliä onko esim. 105 vaihtaja vai slx sekä pakka vai mikä niiden käytännön ero on? Tuollaisella slx-setillä tuosta pyörästä voisi tulla jo kyllä ihan mukava kauppakassi romuttamolle viemisen sijasta.



Sramin 10-vaihteiset road ja mtb setit toimii ristiin, mutta Shimanon ilmeisesti ei, kuten tuolla yllä todettiin. Suosittelisin tuota SLX upgrade-settiä, ellei jostain onnistu kokoamaan huomattavasti halvemmalla 9- tai 10-vaihteista vaihteistoa. Lisäksi sitten jostain halvalla sopivan kokoinen eturatas. Mutta kannattaa varmistaa vielä pari asiaa kampisetistä, eli että rattaat ovat varmasti irroitettavaa mallia (käytännössä neljällä pultilla) ja mikä tuo mahdollinen pulttijako on, että osaa ostaa siihen sopivan rattaan. Ohjeita sen mittaamiseen löytyy esimerkiksi täältä: https://www.wolftoothcomponents.com/...e-diameter-bcd

----------


## Sambolo

Kaikki dtswissin boost kiekot saa end capeilla muutettua boost qr navalle. Eli lienee helpoin ettiä dt swissiltä kiekot, niitä kun on joka paikassa kaupan, esim rcz bikessähän niitä on alessa vähän väliä. Muita boost qr kiekkoja on lähinnä pyörämerkkien alkuperäiskiekot kuten trekin sunrigle ja bontrager kiekot. Hopella joku napa myös muunneltavissa qr malliseks end capeilla. Alpkitillä myös love mud kiekkoja muunneltavilla navoilla, itellä tämmöset.

----------


## eakin

Katselin että Shimano Altus osat saisi 11-36 9-vaihteen kasetilla alle 50 eurolla, tuo voisi olla yksi vaihtoehto. Eturatas homma pitää tosiaan ensiksi tutkia ja jarrukahvatkin ostaa kun nuo vanhat on vaihteet/jarrut yhdessä.

----------


## tkhyla

Sähkö Fatbiken vapaarattaan kynnet ei sitten kestä millään. Jo toinen vapaa ratas mennyt lyhyen ajan sisällä. Nyt viimeisin ei montaa sataa kilometriä kestänyt metsäajoa. Kynnet alumiiniä ja pyöristyvät ja alkaa luistaa yli. 
Cannondale Freehub Body FH-502 vapaaratas siis kyseessä. Mistähän tietäisi olisiko tuo korvattavissa rautaisilla kynsillä olevalla mallilla? Ei oikein kuulosta normaalilta vaihdella näitä 200-300km välein.
Tai toinen, saisiko näitä kynsiä pussillisen jotta voisi vaihdella uusia tilalle.

----------


## harald

Tuttuja ongelmia: https://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/...attaan-fiksaus 

Minä vaihdatin toisen navan, Hope Fastno tuli tilalle. Siitä meni tosin laakerit 200 km jälkeen, mutta se on toinen story.

----------


## eakin

Tutkiskelin eilen tuota 3x rataspakkaa hybridissäni ja totesin että tuossa nuo rattaat ei taida olla kiinni edes millään pulteilla vaan jotenkin niittattu? Tuohon ei varmaan saa pelkkää keskiratasta vaihdettua?

 

Eli pitäisikö tuohon hommata myös uusi Crankset ja jos hommaa niin mitä mittoja/asioita pitää ottaa huomioon ennen kuin lähtee mitään tilaamaan?

----------


## hece

> Eli pitäisikö tuohon hommata myös uusi Crankset ja jos hommaa niin mitä mittoja/asioita pitää ottaa huomioon ennen kuin lähtee mitään tilaamaan?



Keskiölaakeri menee joka tapauksessa vaihtoon, koska ei tuohon nelikanttikeskiöön juuri järkeviä kampia saa. Eli uudet kammet ja siihen sopiva kierteellinen BSA 68/73 keskiö. Ainakin budjetti paisuu, ellet metsästä käytettyjä. Kammilla ei sinällään ole tässä tapauksessa kauheasti väliä, kunhan siinä on halutun kokoinen eturatas.

----------


## lai

> Tutkiskelin eilen tuota 3x rataspakkaa hybridissäni ja totesin että tuossa nuo rattaat ei taida olla kiinni edes millään pulteilla vaan jotenkin niittattu? Tuohon ei varmaan saa pelkkää keskiratasta vaihdettua?
> Eli pitäisikö tuohon hommata myös uusi Crankset ja jos hommaa niin mitä mittoja/asioita pitää ottaa huomioon ennen kuin lähtee mitään tilaamaan?



Kyllä ainakin omasta mielestä tuossa kampisetissä näyttäisi olevan pulttikiinnitys rattaille. Miksi keskiratas pitää vaihtaa, hyppiikö uusi ketju kun polkee voimalla? Mika oli voimansiirto 3*8, täällä ainakin ihan edullista kampisettiä https://www.bike-components.de/en/Sh...-Guard-p35955/

----------


## eakin

Tarkoitus olo tehdä tuosta pyörästä 1x ja olisin poistanut ylimääräiset kilkkeet. Varmaan mitään käytännön järkeä ei ole, kunhan puuhastelua pimeisiin iltoihin. Vaihtaja/kytkin tuosta 3x systeemistä on rikki että hieman oikeaakin syytä. Nuo keskirattaan "pultit" on enemmän kyllä niitin oloiset ja ei noihin mikään avain pure kun syväystä ehkö vajaa 1mm. Noissa toissa 56mm etäisyydellä olevissa on kunnon paikat kuusiokoloille mutta en saanut omilla voimilla aukemaan niitäkään.

----------


## J4nn3R

> Keskiölaakeri menee joka tapauksessa vaihtoon, koska ei tuohon nelikanttikeskiöön juuri järkeviä kampia saa. Eli uudet kammet ja siihen sopiva kierteellinen BSA 68/73 keskiö. Ainakin budjetti paisuu, ellet metsästä käytettyjä. Kammilla ei sinällään ole tässä tapauksessa kauheasti väliä, kunhan siinä on halutun kokoinen eturatas.



Tää nyt ei pidä pätkääkään paikkaansa. Jos fillari on työmatka/kommuuttipyörä, nelikantit ajaa asiansa paremmin kun hyvin. Noissa budjettihybrideissä tosin keskiö saattaa olla melko heikkoa laatua, mutta Shimpan nelikanttia saa alle 20e marketista ja siihen 4x110 kammet esim. Aceraa tai jopa joku niitattu Nexus ja hyvä tulee perus kelviajeluun. Miks ei tulis?

Lähetetty minun GM1903 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## hece

Ok, katsoin kans että esim fillaritorissa oli jotkut kympin 104BCD nelikanttikammet johon saisi 1x eturattaan. Uusia 1x kampia nelikanttiin huonommin tarjolla. Tai ainakaan ns. paremmissa saksalaisissa nettikaupoissa. Mulla on lisäksi vähän huonoja kokemuksia nelikanttikeskiöiden ja kampien ketjulinjan sovittamisesta. Ehkä huonoa tuuria ja tietämättömyyttä. Jos Acerassa on rattaat pulteilla, saa semmoisia kolmella kympillä esim motoneteistä.

----------


## J4nn3R

Juu noi napavaihteitten kampisarjat(esim. Nexus) varmaan ainoita valmiiks nelikantteja 1x kampia, niitä en oo kokeillut kun on riittänyt vanhoja 104bcd kampia noihin kommuuttikonversioihin vielä nurkissa. Ketjulinja pitää säätää valitsemalla oikeen pitusella akselilla oleva keskiö, en osaa sanoo onko vaikkapa 10-lehtisellä  vaikeempi saada toimii, mut 1x8 pelaa ihan asiallisesti 3x:n orkkisakselipituuksilla kun laittaa keskirattaan paikalle sen ainoon.

Siinä oot tosiaan oikeessa, että 1x kampia ei sillä nimellä hirveesti oo tarjolla valmiina setteinä nelikantteihin.

Lähetetty minun GM1903 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Shoeiman

> Onko nykyisissä jotain vikaa? Ja mitä haet uusilla/-lta kiekoilla/-lta?
> 
> 1.)Shimano/Sram vaparilla, ei siis Sram XD. Akselit samat kuin nykyisissä. Taitaa olla konkelisi vm-19, joten takanen lienee boost qr (10x141mm) ja etunen boost-läpiakselilla 10x110mm), eli navat mallia sekasikiö. Vanteen sisäleveys luokkaa 20+mm. Nykyään leveämmällä vanteella haetaan muun muassa renkaaseen parempaa muotoa, ettei taitu alle pienemmillä paineilla. Väittäisin ettei harrastelija hitaassa vauhdissa huomaa eroa leveämpään vanteeseen. 
> 
> 2.) Katso kysymykseni yllä. 
> Actionsportista voisi katsella, jos sattuisi olemaan alle 400€. Tarjonta ei välttämättä ole huimaa qr-boostin osalta ylipäätään. Jäsen Sambololta voinee kysellä.







> Okei, ymmärrän yskän. Ja yhdyn mielipiteeseen. Kahdilla kiekoilla on helpompaa vaihtaa kelin mukaan sopivat renkulat alle. Muista, että eri navoissa saattaa olla hieman eri offsetit, eli vaihtajan ja jarrusatulat joutuu mahdollisesti säätämään kiekkojen vaihdon yhteydessä. Saman merkkisillä tai samoilla navoilla olevilla kiekoilla ongelmaa ei tule. Lisäksi joutuu ostamaan pakan ja jarrulevyt vaivatonta kiekonvaihtoa ajatellen. 
> 
> Tuli muuten mieleen, että eihän DT:n napoja sattuisi saamaan adaptereilla suoraan oikeiksi?! Eli ostaisi vaan boostikiekkosetin ja sitten vaihtaa taakse qr141 adapeterit. Homma bueno. Olettaen, että etunen on boosti 15x110 ja takana lymyää pikalinkullinen boosti. Onko navat kuten uumoilen?
> 
> Oliko hakusessa muuten paremmat kiekot vai vain toiset ”samanmoiset”?







> Mullon käsitys ettei boostkiekkoja (15x110/12x148) pysty muuntamaan tavalliselle läpiakselille (15x100/12x142), viisaammat korjannevat jos oon väärässä.







> Joo, ja nyt kun luin uudestaan tuon aiemman viestin, niin tässä tapauksessa ei ole siitä kyse, vaan aidoista boost-kiekoista. Takana vain on ilmeisesti qr-pikalinkku eikä läpiakseli.







> Kaikki dtswissin boost kiekot saa end capeilla muutettua boost qr navalle. Eli lienee helpoin ettiä dt swissiltä kiekot, niitä kun on joka paikassa kaupan, esim rcz bikessähän niitä on alessa vähän väliä. Muita boost qr kiekkoja on lähinnä pyörämerkkien alkuperäiskiekot kuten trekin sunrigle ja bontrager kiekot. Hopella joku napa myös muunneltavissa qr malliseks end capeilla. Alpkitillä myös love mud kiekkoja muunneltavilla navoilla, itellä tämmöset.



Kiitos vastauksista. Menee vaan kuitenkin itselle liian hepreaksi  :Sekaisin: . Fillari on tosiaan vm. -19. Takarengas on pikalinkulla ja eturengas läpiakseli. Fillarin spekseissä lukee hubeista näin: "Formula 15x110 front, Boost QR rear" Pystyisikö joku esim. luettelemaan mitä buzzwordejä pitäisi vannesetissä lukea että sopisi paikalleen? Tai linkata johonkin kauppaan? Kiitos ja kumarrus.

----------


## hece

Esimerkiksi:
https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...eel-set-792301
ja
https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...qr-135mm-44881
sekä 160mm jarrulevyt centerlock kiinnityksellä.

Vanha pakka käy, tai sitten uusi samanlainen. Tälle kiinnitys on nimeltään HG, usein myös Shimano 8-11s nimellä tunnettu.

Tarjouksia vastaavista tosiaan varmasti löytyy, esim RCZ bike shop mutta sitä ei uskalla tietämättömälle tai kärsimättömälle suositella.

1700 -sarjan DT:n navoissa on vahvempi ja tiheämpään päivitettävä vapaaratas, jos sellaisesta löytää tarjouksen. Tuo 25mm vanteen sisäleveys on oikein passeli 2.25-2.35 -renkaille ja siitä leveydestä löytyy hyvin tarjouksia kun trendi on "oikeassa" maastoajossa tuonne 30-35mm suuntaan ja 2.4-2.6" renkaaseen.

----------


## Kanuuna

> https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...qr-135mm-44881



Ei sopine? Pitää olla boost QR eli 141 qr. Eli 9x141mm? Ei 5x135mm. Joo boostinapa on jo valmiiksi leveämpi, halkaisija vain ihmetyttää. 

Vai onko toi sopiva? Tietävämmät vastaa. Mää vaan kyseenalaistin, sori hece.

E. Taitaapi se kuule olla oikea. Pahoittelut.

----------


## tkhyla

> Tuttuja ongelmia: https://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/...attaan-fiksaus 
> 
> Minä vaihdatin toisen navan, Hope Fastno tuli tilalle. Siitä meni tosin laakerit 200 km jälkeen, mutta se on toinen story.



Kävin paikallisessa liikkeessä kysymässä neuvoa. Minun navan sisällä olevat hampaat kuulemma viottunut ja hajottavat tuon vapaarattaan kynnet. Hinnan puolesta ei kannata ruveta vaihtamaan pelkkää napaa uuteen. Suosittelivat koko takavannetta joko Sun ringle Mulefut tai DT Swiss BR 2250. Onko tuo Sin ringle aivan susi vielä nykypäivänäkin? Kertoivat, että pari vuotta sitten näitä hajosi paljon mutta nykyään kuulemma kestäisivät Tiedä näistä sitten mitä on totta ja mikä ei?! Olisiko tuo DT Swiss sitten hintansa arvoinen ja oikeasti kestävä?

----------


## harald

Mulefutidta menee vapaaratas. Osta DT

----------


## hphuhtin

Mulla on sunringlet (2 paria) kestäneet sähköläskissä kun vaihdoin teräksiseen vapaarattaan runkoon, mutta olen itse aika köykäinen joten en runttaa kovin lujaa vissiin  :Hymy: 

DT Swiss 350 ratchet taas kesti tuoreimmassa pyörässä 400 metriä ajoa ennenkuin hajosi, maanantaikappale siis. Takuuseen uudet ratchetit toki ja onneksi oli samanlainen setti toisissa kiekoissa niin ei tarvinnut odotella pahemmin. Sittemmin on kestänyt.

----------


## harald

No niin, näinhän näissä voi käydä. Mun mulefut tulo novatecin vaparilla, ja se oli ihan hyvä kunnes kynnet meni kerran. Sen jälkeen uudet kynnet meni aika heti.

Sain tilalle hopen fatsno 4 navan, teräksisellä vaparilla. Tässä on vapari kestänyt, mutta akselin laakerit jouduin vaihtamaan 200 km kohdalla. 

Vilkuilen noita DT-swissejä sillä silmällä. Vaparin pitäisi olla niissä about ikuinen. Laakereista ei tietoa, mutta ovat kevyet jos sillä nyt on mitään merkitystä läskipyörässä.

----------


## Sambolo

> Ei sopine? Pitää olla boost QR eli 141 qr. Eli 9x141mm? Ei 5x135mm. Joo boostinapa on jo valmiiksi leveämpi, halkaisija vain ihmetyttää. 
> 
> Vai onko toi sopiva? Tietävämmät vastaa. Mää vaan kyseenalaistin, sori hece.
> 
> E. Taitaapi se kuule olla oikea. Pahoittelut.



Kyllä nuo on juuri ne endcapit mitkä muuttaa boost navan boos qr141. Oon kysyny tuota dtswissin tuestakin ja sama osanumero tuossa, kun siinä mitä dtswissin tuki ehdotti.

Tässä myös yks vaihtoehto, itellä tuli qr end capit ilmasiks vanteiden mukana, ne pitää vaa muistaa pyytää.https://www.alpkit.com/products/love...-29er-wheelset

----------


## oily

Vaihdan suoratankoiseen Nishiki hybridiin Feltin UHC hiilikuituhaaarukan ja droppitangon sekä Sora jarru/vaihtajat. Nishikissä on ennestään mini V-jarrut. Feltin haarukassa ei ole V-jarruille paikkoja. Millaiset jarrut käy tähän projektiin? Shimano Ultegra, 105 tai Tiagra? Taakse voi jättää mini V:n vai kannattaisiko vaihtaa sama kuin eteen?
Mitä mieltä olisiko järkeä laittaa 1x8-speed vaihteet (44/11-13-16-20-24-28-34-40 tai 42)? Matkavauhti on 17-19 km/h, 70 kierr/min mäkisessä maastossa. Pakan mukana tulisi riipukekorvake, mutta tarvinneeko Shimano Deore vaihtaja sitä?

----------


## jänis

Halppis maasturista sanoi kierrepakka poks. Tilalle tuli shimano ja alkoi vaihteet vaihtua pehmeästi alkuperäiseen verrattuna. Nyt tekis mieli vaihtaa kamnet myös shimanoon ja samalla hieman lyhentää välitystä kun isoimpia vaihteita en tarvitse. 

Mitä pitää huomioida? Mitä tarkoittaa ketjulinja mitta noissa kampiseteissä? Kuinka eturattaissa menee tuo ketjuhomma, että onko se kuinka tarkka? Meinaan kun on 7 vaihdetta takana niin sopiiko siihen vain 7 tehty etupää vai voiko käyttää 8 tai 9:ä?

----------


## eakin

Nyt on osat oman hybridin tuunaukseen tilattu. CRC:ltä sai Shimano Zee kammet 36 piikkisellä rattaalla keskiön kanss 58 eurolla, joten eiköhän tuossa ole ihan hinta kohdillaan. Kammet vaan aika lyhyet 165mm, mutta huomaako tuossa edes eroa 170mm kampiin? Vaikka taitaa olla aika painava setti, niin punnitsin että silti kevenee pyörä melkein 0,5kg kun tuo edellinen systeemi painaa polkimineen ja keskiöineen 1,75kg.

Samasta puljusta 10-speed SLX takavaihtaja vajaa 20€ ja 20€ hintainen Zee-vaihdevipu. Kokonaiskulut jää vielä alle 150 euron. Taakse 11-36 takapakka.

Tuohon BSA-keskiön asennukseen tarvii varmaan jonkin oman kiristysavaimen? Ja ketjut pitää vielä jostain hommata.

----------


## eakin

Nyt on lähes koko pyörä palasina ja selvisi että tuo vanha takapakka on täysin erilainen kuin tuon uuden kiekon systeemi. Katsoin netistä videoita ja tuo on ns. "freewheel" kun uudet on "casette". 



Saakohan tuohon jotenkin uuden mallisen vapaarattaan tai rataspakkoja? Tarkoitus oli että olisin vanhoille vanteille laittanut talvirenkaat ja uusille kesäksi kumit.

----------


## eakin

Löysin kattavan videon aiheesta ja ei näköjään onnistu. No kaikkea oppii kokoajan...

----------


## Qilty

Kysymys kippurasarvisen vaihteista. Haaveissa olis kasailla gravel pyörä 1x voimansiirrolla ja etsiä osia tarjouksista/käytettynä. Kysymys onkin että mitenkä jarru/vaihtajavivut ja takavaihtajat sopii yhteen? Ja mitkä pakat sopii?

Lisäyksenä vielä että hydraulisilla levyillä siis. Onko esimerkiksi sramin maantievivuissa sama suhde kun maastovivuissa? Tai shimano maantie vs maasto? Eli voiko sotkea maantievipuja ja mtb vaihtajaa?

----------


## arctic biker

Eipä Qilty paljoa kysykkään... Toki voisit aloittaa siitä tärkeimmästä eli mikä runko??? Toisaalta suosittelen että helpompaa ostaa valmis pyörä ja palata sitten parin vuoden ja vähintään 10t kilsan jälkeen asialle. Jollei ole ittelle kertynyt hyllyyn osia jemmaan niin myös halvempi ja paljon järkevämpi tapa,IMO.

----------


## Moska

Tässähän oli vasta vaihdeongelma ja syyksi osoittautui sramin maantiekahva ja maastovaihtaja. Eli ainakaan se yhdistelmä ei toiminut. 11s Sramin ja Shimanon pakat on samalla jaolla, mutta 11s Shimanon maantiepakka tarvitsee hiukan leveämmän vaparin kuin muut.

----------


## Qilty

> Eipä Qilty paljoa kysykkään... Toki voisit aloittaa siitä tärkeimmästä eli mikä runko??? Toisaalta suosittelen että helpompaa ostaa valmis pyörä ja palata sitten parin vuoden ja vähintään 10t kilsan jälkeen asialle. Jollei ole ittelle kertynyt hyllyyn osia jemmaan niin myös halvempi ja paljon järkevämpi tapa,IMO.



Mitenkäs runko liittyy tähän? Vaikka mummikseen laittaisin. Ja mä en tarvitse kyllä 10tkm ajoa alle ennen kun tajuan mikä toimii tai ei.

----------


## Qilty

> Tässähän oli vasta vaihdeongelma ja syyksi osoittautui sramin maantiekahva ja maastovaihtaja. Eli ainakaan se yhdistelmä ei toiminut. 11s Sramin ja Shimanon pakat on samalla jaolla, mutta 11s Shimanon maantiepakka tarvitsee hiukan leveämmän vaparin kuin muut.



Mtb puolelta tiedän voimansiirron yhteensopivuudet. Mutta selvisi tässä ainakin se ettei maantiekahvalla käsketä mtb vaihtajaa. Sehän oliskin ollut liian helppo saada laaja 1x10 tai 1x11 voimansiirto

Ja tiedän että helpoin olisi ostaa osasarja. Mutta tämä pyörä on tulossa ihan käyttöfillariksi millä voi joskus heittää lenkin niin ei ainakaan eka vaihtoehto ole.

----------


## arctic biker

> Mitenkäs runko liittyy tähän? Vaikka mummikseen laittaisin. Ja mä en tarvitse kyllä 10tkm ajoa alle ennen kun tajuan mikä toimii tai ei.



No jos mummikseen levyjarrut  laitat niin uskon ja tiedän että minun lisäkseni moni foorumilla vaikuttavista minua paljon osaavammista pyöränrassaajista seisoo nöyränä kypärä kädessä.

Eläpä ny ota itseesi.

----------


## Qilty

> No jos mummikseen levyjarrut  laitat niin uskon ja tiedän että minun lisäkseni moni foorumilla vaikuttavista minua paljon osaavammista pyöränrassaajista seisoo nöyränä kypärä kädessä.
> 
> Eläpä ny ota itseesi.



 en ota. En myöskään ymmärrä miksi tähän pitää sotkea turhaa lätinää rungoista jos kysymys koskee maantievipuja/vaihtajia ja niiden sotkemista keskenään tai mtb hilujen kanssa?

Mulla siis käytännössä on kaikki muu kyseiseen operaatioon, paitsi jarrut ja voimansiirto. Toki jos haluaisi ajaa suoralla stongalla sorateitä niin olisi reilusti halvempi toteuttaa. Mutta kun haluaisin kuitenkin pitää pyörän myös grävel pyörän näköisenä. Ja huolin myös 2x voimansiirron jos sellainen onnistuu halvemmalla.

No mitenkäs maantie takavaihtajat ja mtb kasetit pelaa yhteen? Oletan että ei pelaa....

----------


## J4nn3R

Budjeteimman ratkasun saa 1x9:llä kun maantiekahvat ja maastovaihtajat vielä jutteli keskenään. 11-36 pakalla saa kohtuulliset välitykset, laajemmilla erikoispakoilla lisää, mut sitte häviää budjetti ja/tai helppous kun loppuu vaihtajista kapasiteetti jne., pykälien väliset loikatkin kasvaa melkosiksi. Toki 1x9 menee enemmän hobo-osastolle kun vakavasti otettavaksi harrasteeksi.

Edit. Edellinen ei päde tietty mitenkään hydraulilevareilla. Niille ei taida 1x droppitankosysteemiä saada kun rahalla.

Lähetetty minun GM1903 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## SSGT-92

> Mtb puolelta tiedän voimansiirron yhteensopivuudet. Mutta selvisi tässä ainakin se ettei maantiekahvalla käsketä mtb vaihtajaa. Sehän oliskin ollut liian helppo saada laaja 1x10 tai 1x11 voimansiirto
> 
> Ja tiedän että helpoin olisi ostaa osasarja. Mutta tämä pyörä on tulossa ihan käyttöfillariksi millä voi joskus heittää lenkin niin ei ainakaan eka vaihtoehto ole.



Tuo Rival 1 taitanee olla sitä mitä haet ;https://www.sram.com/en/sram/road/se...levancy&page=1 .
Apex 1 antaa kans laajan takapakan ja on edukkaampi ;https://www.sram.com/en/sram/road/se...levancy&page=1
Ei yhteesopivuus ongelmaa kun kaikki (kahvat ja takavaihteensiirtäjä) samaa sarjaa.Kammet sit oman mieltymyksen mukaan ?.

----------


## markkut

> Mä huolsin hiukan vanhemmat pyykkinaru-Sorat (mitkä jumitteli varsinkin pienemmälle vaihtaessa miten sattu) kuorimalla kumit ja suihkimalla ensin brake cleanerilla kaikista raoista reilusti ainetta läpi - tuli paljon ruskeenharmaata töhnää ulos -, sitten annoin kuivua ja annostelin maltillisesti teflon sprayta perään. Valutus vähän joka asennossa ja ylimääräiset rätillä pois. Nuo toimii edelleen kun uudet, mutta kilsoja on kyllä alla vähemmän kun ikää.







> Vanhan vaseliinin ja pölymoskan seos jumii kahvan toimintaa. Ota kahvakumi pois ja ruuttaa alakautta ja huoltoluukusta rasvapoistoainetta painepullosta reilusti kahvan sisään. Sitten kuivaus paineilmalla ja perään ohut vaseliini/öljy. Toimii.
> 
> Mulla teki tuota heti kun lämpö laski alle 10c ilmeisesti vanha moska jähmettyi liikaa.
> 
> Niin ja se kahvakumi kannattaa tosiaan ottaa kokonaan pois. Siitå tulee äkkiä entinen rasvojen kanssa leikkiessä.



Kiitos näistä. Pikaisella koeajolla kahva vaikutti toimivan taas kuin uusi.

----------


## Qilty

> Tuo Rival 1 taitanee olla sitä mitä haet ;https://www.sram.com/en/sram/road/se...levancy&page=1 .
> Apex 1 antaa kans laajan takapakan ja on edukkaampi ;https://www.sram.com/en/sram/road/se...levancy&page=1
> Ei yhteesopivuus ongelmaa kun kaikki (kahvat ja takavaihteensiirtäjä) samaa sarjaa.Kammet sit oman mieltymyksen mukaan ?.



Apexia mä jo varuiksi olen katsellut, en vaan tiedä onko liian kallis tähän projektiin.  Mutta oliko niin että 8-9-10spd shimano vapariin käy vielä 11spd mtb pakka? Sellainen vapari mulla meinaan on, alunperin ollut 8-lehtinen.

2x10 voisi varmaan löytyä hydraulisille levyille? Siis vaikka käytettyjä. Mekaanisien levyjen käyttö toisi varmaan kanssa lisää mahdollisuuksia, kuten niiden mtb vaihteiden sotkemisen mukaan(koska ne tuntuu oman kokemuksen mukaan olevan jämäkämpiä).

----------


## STN

Aikoinaan kun 10 vaihteinen SRAM GX 10 hajosi kysyin asiaa SRAM customer servicestä, sanoivat että kaikki 10 vaihteiset SRAMit toimii ristiin ja rastiin minkä tahansa vivun ja vaihtajien kanssa kunhan molemmat on 10-vaihteisia SRAM:eja. En tiedä onko sama enää 11. vaihteisten kanssa.

----------


## Qilty

> Aikoinaan kun 10 vaihteinen SRAM GX 10 hajosi kysyin asiaa SRAM customer servicestä, sanoivat että kaikki 10 vaihteiset SRAMit toimii ristiin ja rastiin minkä tahansa vivun ja vaihtajien kanssa kunhan molemmat on 10-vaihteisia SRAM:eja. En tiedä onko sama enää 11. vaihteisten kanssa.



Kiitos tästä.

----------


## tual

> Mtb puolelta tiedän voimansiirron yhteensopivuudet. Mutta selvisi tässä ainakin se ettei maantiekahvalla käsketä mtb vaihtajaa. Sehän oliskin ollut liian helppo saada laaja 1x10 tai 1x11 voimansiirto



Tällä videolla on avattu pull ratio asiaa: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=myXVbwITvNk
Lyhyesti: 10spd maantiekahvoilla voi käskeä 7, 8 ja 9spd maastovaihtajaa. Poikkeuksena taitaa olla uudet Tiagra kahvat joissa eri pull ratio. 

Minulla on budjetti gravelissa käytössä 105 sarjan 10spd kahvat, 8spd maastovaihtaja ja 11-36 10spd pakka.

----------


## maustevoi

https://www.superstarcomponents.com/...untain-wheels/ 

Etsin tuolta vanteita talvirenkaille (2.6 Ice Speaker Pro) 

Pyörä nykyään alla oleva -->Front tyre
Maxxis Rekon 2.8 Dual EXO TR, 27.5"

Rear tyre
Maxxis Rekon 2.8 3C EXO TR, 27.5"

Wheelset
Race Face AR40, 584-40, Novatec, 148x12 mm / 110x15 mm



Vinkkejä, mitkä vanteet tuolta kannattaa ostaa? En osaa itse ostaa, kun hinnat heittelee laidasta laitaan ja vannekoollakin lienee väliä.

----------


## Olli L

Läpiakselinapojen sopivuudesta runkoon ja haarukkaan. Eli jos napojen mitat 12x100 ja 12x142 ovat oikein, ovatko eri valmistajien napojen päätyholkit (siis se uloin osa) halkaisijaltaan saman kokoisia? Kona Sutrassani on haarukan päissä noin 20 mm halkaisijaltaan oleva syvennys, eli ainakaan isompi ei käy. Originellit navat lienevät Formulan tekoa.
Netistä osasin löytää vain akselistandardien selityksiä.

Lisäys: Hieman epävarman "tiedon" löysin, että 19 mm halkaisija olisi "standardi" 12 mm akseleilla, onko?

----------


## arctic biker

Ainakin Newmenin Evolution  R25 kiekoissa jotka Pace  Chickeniin tarkoitettu ja juuri noilla samoilla navan mitoilla on päätyholkkien ulkohalkaisija 19mm nii edes kuin takana.

----------


## Hulius

Pitäisi uusia koko voimansiirto silverback delight 2018 pyörään, mutta minkälaiset etuhampikkaat tuohon käy?

----------


## Marsusram

Näyttää 104/64 BCD rattaat käyvän rinnakkaismalleihin joita google löysi.

----------


## ikispessu

Sram:n axs päivitys kiinnostaisi maantiepyörään j/tai graveliin koska sähkövaihteet JA langattomuus kiinnostaa. 
En ole koskaan päivittänyt vaihteita, mutta pystynkö ongelmitta vaihtamaan vaikkapa shimanon 105(2x) sram:n axs:ään jossa vain 1x? 
Entä jos myös päivitettävä on 1x, meneekö silloin ongelmitta?

----------


## JackOja

> ... pystynkö ongelmitta vaihtamaan vaikkapa shimanon 105(2x) sram:n axs:ään jossa vain 1x? 
> ...



Vaikea sanoa kun ei tiedä sun teknisiä taitoja ja mitä oikeastaan haluat vaihtaa... Mutta jos otat kaiken Shimanon irti ja Srammia tilalle niin eihän tuossa ongelmaa ole. Vapaaratasrunko toki sitten kasetin mukaan.

----------


## jiihaa2

Tänään lähdin pitkästä aikaa fatilla lenkille. Siinä on Maguran MT Trail jarrut eli edessä MT5 ja takana kai MT4. Pakkasta -7. Jouduin tunkkaamaan yhdessä puskassa ja sen jälkeen hävisi molemmista päistä jarrut, kokonaan. Eikä ole elpyneet millään. Palat ja levyt aivan alarajoilla kun edestä katsoin. Ilmeisesti siis liemet ns. loppui kun jarruja ei hetkeen käytetty ja nesteet jäähtyi ja kutistui..? Mutta molemmat yhtä aikaa?? Miten nuo saa elvytettyä, ja mitä hel...iä tapahtui? Kiitän jos joku osaa kertoa.

----------


## ikispessu

> Vaikea sanoa kun ei tiedä sun teknisiä taitoja ja mitä oikeastaan haluat vaihtaa... Mutta jos otat kaiken Shimanon irti ja Srammia tilalle niin eihän tuossa ongelmaa ole. Vapaaratasrunko toki sitten kasetin mukaan.



Ei ole ihmeellisiä taitoja, mutta faija on kasaillut ja korjaillut pyöriä joskus muutama kymmenen vuotta sitten enemmänkin, mutta on vähän tippunut jo kärryiltä nykyhommista, joten hän ja youtube olis apuna.  :Leveä hymy: 
Ajattelin että vaihtaisin vain ne mitä tarvitsee eli esim. https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...atmount-804734 , mutta on vähän epäselvää tosiaan nämä kaikki setit mitä on myytävänä ja mitä kaikkea tarvitsee vaihtaa. Tietysti helpoin olisi varmasti vaihtaa vain koko osasarja niin ei tarvitsisi pähkäillä yhteensopivuuksia.

----------


## hphuhtin

Samalla linjalla jaskaojan kanssa, mikäänhän ei ole ongelma jos tietää mitä tekee. Itselleni on vaikeaa eli varmaan sitten ongelma nuo keskiön tienoon asiat, ”mikä keskiö tässä on/mikä sopii tilalle” ja ”millainen offset eturattaalla pitää olla tässä setupissa”. Ongelma olisi myös ”miten vaihdan keskiön” jos en tietäisi siihen vastausta omalla kohdalla: pyydän pyöräliikettä tekemään sen  :Hymy:

----------


## jänis

Kampisettien ketjulinja. Mistä mihin se mitta on?

----------


## eakin

Tilasin sit vahingossa ton Zeen 83mm version, laitoin myyntiin. Nyt olis taas kampisettiä vaille ja pikakysymys käykö tämä 63mm hybridin keskiöön:

https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/.../rp-prod191231

Ja tuosta varmaan saa helposti myös 1x systeemin?

----------


## eakin

68mm oli tuo mitta siis, kirjoitusvirhe...

----------


## jänis

Kampisarjojen ketjulinja? Mistä mihin se mitta on?

----------


## Twinning

> Kampisarjojen ketjulinja? Mistä mihin se mitta on?



Keskiön keskeltä rattaiden keskikohtaan, eli (keskimmäisen) rattaan keskelle tai kahden rattaan keskiväliin.

----------


## paaton

> Tilasin sit vahingossa ton Zeen 83mm version, laitoin myyntiin. Nyt olis taas kampisettiä vaille ja pikakysymys käykö tämä 63mm hybridin keskiöön:
> 
> https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/.../rp-prod191231
> 
> Ja tuosta varmaan saa helposti myös 1x systeemin?



No keskiön mukana pitäisi tulla rikkoja joilla kampisetti sovitetaan 68milliseen. 1x systeemiin 2x kammet ei minusta ole kauhean hyviä. Joutuu säätämään rikoilla ketjulinjan järkeväksi.
Kannattaakin katsella, jos saisi ne keskiön rikat niinpäin, että ketjulinja tulisi paremmaksi.

----------


## eakin

Spekseissä sanotaa vielä näin: 

Adjustment: Fully adjustable chainline

Mitä tuo tässä tarkoittaa? Parempi olisi tietysti kun löytyisi sopiva 1x setti valmiina tai hyvä 3x josta saisi sisimmän ja uloimma  pois.

----------


## STN

> Kampisarjojen ketjulinja? Mistä mihin se mitta on?



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0lN3Zf9gpp8

----------


## Hulius

> Näyttää 104/64 BCD rattaat käyvän rinnakkaismalleihin joita google löysi.



Eli käykö nämä rattaat? 
https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...ium-grey-45373
https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...ium-grey-45375

Todella vaikea löytää oikeanlaiset, vaihtoehtoja on satoja. Pyörä oli siis silverback delight 208.

----------


## Qilty

> Sram:n axs päivitys kiinnostaisi maantiepyörään j/tai graveliin koska sähkövaihteet JA langattomuus kiinnostaa. 
> En ole koskaan päivittänyt vaihteita, mutta pystynkö ongelmitta vaihtamaan vaikkapa shimanon 105(2x) sram:n axs:ään jossa vain 1x? 
> Entä jos myös päivitettävä on 1x, meneekö silloin ongelmitta?



Onko tämä 105 sarja hydraulisilla jarruilla? Jos on niin tännepäin voi vielä yrittää myydä kahvoja kun en ole mitään voimansiirron osia tilaillut.

Ja sun kysymykseen, mun mielestä tuon osakasan lisäksi tarvitset 1xkampisarjan ja kasetin, kai noihin käy esim sx/nx eagle 11-50kasetti?. Sellainen ainakin käy normi shimanon vapariin. Etkä edes koko kampisarjaa jos nykyisiin saa sopivan rattaan

----------


## Qilty

> Tällä videolla on avattu pull ratio asiaa: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=myXVbwITvNk
> Lyhyesti: 10spd maantiekahvoilla voi käskeä 7, 8 ja 9spd maastovaihtajaa. Poikkeuksena taitaa olla uudet Tiagra kahvat joissa eri pull ratio. 
> 
> Minulla on budjetti gravelissa käytössä 105 sarjan 10spd kahvat, 8spd maastovaihtaja ja 11-36 10spd pakka.



Tämän sainkin selville netin nurkista, ja myös sen että sramilla ne toimii kaikki ristiin kunhan vaihdeluku täsmää. (Edit. Ei se sramikaan toimi kun 10spd asti)

Mutta onko shimanon 8 tai 9spd mtb vaihtajat kytkimellisiä kun ovat kuitenkin 2/3x setupeista alunperin? Ketjuthan putoo muuten kaiken aikaa jos yhtään epätasaisempaa pintaa ajelee

----------


## ikispessu

> Onko tämä 105 sarja hydraulisilla jarruilla? Jos on niin tännepäin voi vielä yrittää myydä kahvoja kun en ole mitään voimansiirron osia tilaillut.
> 
> Ja sun kysymykseen, mun mielestä tuon osakasan lisäksi tarvitset 1xkampisarjan ja kasetin, kai noihin käy esim sx/nx eagle 11-50kasetti?. Sellainen ainakin käy normi shimanon vapariin. Etkä edes koko kampisarjaa jos nykyisiin saa sopivan rattaan



on joo, mutta tuo 105 menee toiseen projektiin.

joo, googlailinkin tuota aika paljon, tarvii tutkailla vielä.

----------


## tual

> Mutta onko shimanon 8 tai 9spd mtb vaihtajat kytkimellisiä kun ovat kuitenkin 2/3x setupeista alunperin? Ketjuthan putoo muuten kaiken aikaa jos yhtään epätasaisempaa pintaa ajelee



Ei taida olla kytkintä noissa mutta narrow/wide rattaalla on ketjut pysynyt hyvin paikalla

----------


## EemeIi

Pojalla on potkupyörä, johon saa myöhemmin laitettua polkimetkin kiinni. Takanavassa on siis ratas, ja sen lisäksi jalkajarru. Vastaavannäköisiä jarrusysteemejä löytyi haulla "coaster brake". Ainakin nyt kun pyörässä ei ole ketjuja eikä polkimia, takarengas rullaa aika heikosti, kevyellä pyöräytyksellä ehkä vain yhden täyden kierroksen (vrt. eturenkaan n. 10 kierrosta). Takaratas liikkuu renkaan pyöriessä vähän itsekseen suuntaan ja toiseen, ja "jarrutussuunnassa" näyttäisi aiheuttavan hidastumista.

Koitin säätää navassa olevaa kiristysruuvia: suuremmalla kireydellä rengas menee lukkoon, ja pienemmällä kireydellä alkaa rullaamaan paremmin. Ainoa vaan että pienemmällä kireydellä napa käy niin löysäksi että renkaaseen tulee sivuttaissuuntaista klappia.

Kokemuksia moisesta? Onko kyseessä ominaisuus, vai korjattavissa oleva juttu?

Vastaavannäköisiä komponentteja esim.: https://bicycles.stackexchange.com/q...-brakes-itself

----------


## Qilty

> Pojalla on potkupyörä, johon saa myöhemmin laitettua polkimetkin kiinni. Takanavassa on siis ratas, ja sen lisäksi jalkajarru. Vastaavannäköisiä jarrusysteemejä löytyi haulla "coaster brake". Ainakin nyt kun pyörässä ei ole ketjuja eikä polkimia, takarengas rullaa aika heikosti, kevyellä pyöräytyksellä ehkä vain yhden täyden kierroksen (vrt. eturenkaan n. 10 kierrosta). Takaratas liikkuu renkaan pyöriessä vähän itsekseen suuntaan ja toiseen, ja "jarrutussuunnassa" näyttäisi aiheuttavan hidastumista.
> 
> Koitin säätää navassa olevaa kiristysruuvia: suuremmalla kireydellä rengas menee lukkoon, ja pienemmällä kireydellä alkaa rullaamaan paremmin. Ainoa vaan että pienemmällä kireydellä napa käy niin löysäksi että renkaaseen tulee sivuttaissuuntaista klappia.
> 
> Kokemuksia moisesta? Onko kyseessä ominaisuus, vai korjattavissa oleva juttu?
> 
> Vastaavannäköisiä komponentteja esim.: https://bicycles.stackexchange.com/q...-brakes-itself



Mun veikkaus on että ominaisuus. Eli  kun siinä vapaasti ilmassa pyörittämällä se ratas ikäänkuin pyörähtää vähän vastapäivään, eli jarrun suuntaan, niin se hidastaa sen kevyen pyörän pyörimisen. Miltä se tuntuu jos maassa työnnät pyörää?

Ja tarkoitatko sillä säädöllä nyt kuitenkin navan laakereiden kireyden säätöä?

----------


## opadude

Laita ratas pinnoihin kiinni narulla/nippusiteellä/jeesusteipillä ettei se heilahda jarrusuuntaan ja testaa auttaako.

----------


## EemeIi

> Mun veikkaus on että ominaisuus. Eli  kun siinä vapaasti ilmassa pyörittämällä se ratas ikäänkuin pyörähtää vähän vastapäivään, eli jarrun suuntaan, niin se hidastaa sen kevyen pyörän pyörimisen. Miltä se tuntuu jos maassa työnnät pyörää?
> 
> Ja tarkoitatko sillä säädöllä nyt kuitenkin navan laakereiden kireyden säätöä?



Varmaankin joo, en ole termeistä ihan varma (ja typokin sattui tuonne mukaan). Tarkoitin siis taka-akselissa olevaa kiristysmutteria, joka menee osittain navan sisään/läpi. Tätä ulompana on sitten erikseen mutterit, joilla kiinnitetään akseli runkoon. Pitää testailla vielä työntämälläkin, huoltotarve lähti siitä kun poika valitteli raskasta pyöräilyä jo lyhyillä matkoilla. 






> Laita ratas pinnoihin kiinni narulla/nippusiteellä/jeesusteipillä ettei se heilahda jarrusuuntaan ja testaa auttaako.



Pitääkin laittaa, uskoisin että auttaa. Saa nähdä miten tilanne muuttuu sitten kun laittaa polkimet ja ketjun paikalleen. Olettaisin että polkiessa ei tule jarrutusta, mutta kadenssin ollessa nolla tuohan pahimillaan jarruttaa enemmän kuin nyt. :/ Outo systeemi näin käsijarruihin tottuneelle. Pikagooglailulla löytyi että tuollaisia coaster jarruja on myös joissakin isompienkin harrastajien pyörissä (sinkulat yms.), ilmeisesti säädettynä niinkin etteivät itsekseen jarruttele. Mene ja tiedä sitten mikä kaikki tuohon vaikuttaa, laakereihin en osaa sen kummemmin koskea.

----------


## Minttukaakao

Tietääköhän joku käykö nykyinen 11x Potenza/Centaur takavaihtaja yhteen 2013 SR kahvan kanssa? Nykyään pyörässä on 2013 Athena vaihtaja mutta on tarve 32 takapakalle.

----------


## SSGT-92

Tuon mukaan ei käy ;"Q: What are the compatibilities between 2009-14 mechanical systems and their 2015 counterparts?A: 2015 Front and Rear derailleurs and shift levers, ErgoPower or bar-end must be used in conjunction with each other. There is no compatibility between 2009-14 shifters and 2015 or later derailleurs. "
Tuolta ; http://www.velotech-cycling.ltd.uk/c...shtml#comp-mec tuon laitoin.

----------


## Qilty

> Varmaankin joo, en ole termeistä ihan varma (ja typokin sattui tuonne mukaan). Tarkoitin siis taka-akselissa olevaa kiristysmutteria, joka menee osittain navan sisään/läpi. Tätä ulompana on sitten erikseen mutterit, joilla kiinnitetään akseli runkoon. Pitää testailla vielä työntämälläkin, huoltotarve lähti siitä kun poika valitteli raskasta pyöräilyä jo lyhyillä matkoilla. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pitääkin laittaa, uskoisin että auttaa. Saa nähdä miten tilanne muuttuu sitten kun laittaa polkimet ja ketjun paikalleen. Olettaisin että polkiessa ei tule jarrutusta, mutta kadenssin ollessa nolla tuohan pahimillaan jarruttaa enemmän kuin nyt. :/ Outo systeemi näin käsijarruihin tottuneelle. Pikagooglailulla löytyi että tuollaisia coaster jarruja on myös joissakin isompienkin harrastajien pyörissä (sinkulat yms.), ilmeisesti säädettynä niinkin etteivät itsekseen jarruttele. Mene ja tiedä sitten mikä kaikki tuohon vaikuttaa, laakereihin en osaa sen kummemmin koskea.



Kyllähän tuo "jalkajarru" on peruskauraa. Kun ketjut ja polkimet tulee ja lakkaa polkemasta niin ei se jarruta, jarrutus tapahtuu painamalla poljinta taaksepäin.

Tosiaan ne mutterit on navan laakerien välyksen säätöä varten, ja niitä on kaksi per puoli(siis niiden lisäksi jolla pyörä kiinnitetään runkoon), ne mitkä siellä näkyy + niiden alla toiset joissa on kartiopäät. Kartiopäisistä ne kuuluisi säätää ja niillä näkyvillä muttereilla lukita. Mutta todellisuudessa se menee niin että kun sillä kartiolla säätää muka sopivaksi ja kiristää sen päälimmäisen niin laakeri meni liian tiukaksi. Ja nyt kun olet niihin koskenut niin melko varmasti joudut ne uusiksi säätämään.

----------


## Munarello

On se nyt taas kun romut hajoilee alle. Polkaistessa takakiekosta kuului vaan räks ja kiekko lakkasi pyörimästä. Pysäytin saman tien ja aloin hakemaan vikaa. Läpiakseli näkyi irronneen. Pötkylä näyttäisi suoralta ja kierteetkin ehjiltä, sillä kiekko irti kokeillessa sain pyöriteltyä akselin runkoon paikalleen. Se vaan, ettei mene navasta läpi. Mitähän hittoa tuossa oikein tapahtui? Voiko akseli vaan irrota omia aikojaan, liian löysällä vai kuinka? Napa taitaa olla entinen?

----------


## Iglumies

Minkä merkkinen ja mallinen napa?

----------


## Munarello

Se on Spessu Chiselin orkkiskiekon napa, speksi sanoo vain että "specialized alloy". Napa näytti pyöritellessä olevan kiero, mikä selittäisi miksei akseli mene läpi. Kai sillä takuutakin olisi, mutta kiinnostaisi miksi näin kävi.

----------


## Pyöräilevä Hullu

Löytyykö shimano/sram mtb -vapaarattaalle jotain kevyttä (~250g) ja edullista 11-36 takapakkaa? Aluksi olin jo tilaamassa tuon, mutta eihän tuo käykkään kun on tarkoitettu 11sp road -mallin vapaarattaalle.

https://m.aliexpress.com/item/400017...8aaa23f&is_c=N

----------


## Qilty

> Löytyykö shimano/sram mtb -vapaarattaalle jotain kevyttä (~250g) ja edullista 11-36 takapakkaa? Aluksi olin jo tilaamassa tuon, mutta eihän tuo käykkään kun on tarkoitettu 11sp road -mallin vapaarattaalle.
> 
> https://m.aliexpress.com/item/400017...8aaa23f&is_c=N



Siis varmaan 10lehtistä haluat? Toi on vähän kevyempi, haittaakse?

€ 103,21  46%OFF | ZTTO 10 Speed 11-36T Ultimate Bicycle Cassette ULT 10s Steel MTB Freewheel CNC for MTB Gravel Bike Compatible XX X0 M980 M780
https://a.aliexpress.com/Caf1Y5sU

----------


## Pyöräilevä Hullu

> Siis varmaan 10lehtistä haluat? Toi on vähän kevyempi, haittaakse?
> 
> € 103,21  46%OFF | ZTTO 10 Speed 11-36T Ultimate Bicycle Cassette ULT 10s Steel MTB Freewheel CNC for MTB Gravel Bike Compatible XX X0 M980 M780
> https://a.aliexpress.com/Caf1Y5sU



Unohtuikin mainita se oleellinen tieto, että kevyt 11-lehtinen 11-36 pakka etsinnässä 10/11 shimano/sram -vapaarattaalle. Jostain syystä just niitä ei näyttäs olevan tuolla myynnissä..

----------


## Pyöräilevä Hullu

> Siis varmaan 10lehtistä haluat? Toi on vähän kevyempi, haittaakse?
> 
> € 103,21  46%OFF | ZTTO 10 Speed 11-36T Ultimate Bicycle Cassette ULT 10s Steel MTB Freewheel CNC for MTB Gravel Bike Compatible XX X0 M980 M780
> https://a.aliexpress.com/Caf1Y5sU



Mulla on useammat Dt Swissin vanteet ni tuli suosiolla tilattua 11 speed road -vapaaratas kun kohtuu edullisesti löyty ja nyt ylimääräiseksi jäävä vapaaratas menee joku päivä maastopyörän erittäin kuluneen vapaarattaan rungon tilalle.

----------


## hece

11s maantiepakoissa on rattaat tiheämmässä kuin 11s maastopakoissa. En usko että toimii maastovaihtajalla ja -vivulla.

----------


## Pyöräilevä Hullu

> 11s maantiepakoissa on rattaat tiheämmässä kuin 11s maastopakoissa. En usko että toimii maastovaihtajalla ja -vivulla.



Hyvä tietää. Tuo on onneksi mulla tulossa graveliin, jossa Rivalin vaihtajat, mutta toinen kiekkosetti oli tarkoitus saada pelittään perus maastopakalla Rivalin vaihtajien kanssa. Onneksi on halpa kokeilu kun nuo mtb-pakat kiekkoineen on ennestään  :Hymy:

----------


## Qilty

> Hyvä tietää. Tuo on onneksi mulla tulossa graveliin, jossa Rivalin vaihtajat, mutta toinen kiekkosetti oli tarkoitus saada pelittään perus maastopakalla Rivalin vaihtajien kanssa. Onneksi on halpa kokeilu kun nuo mtb-pakat kiekkoineen on ennestään



Eikös Rival ja Apex syö maastopakkoja? Tai ainakin Apex on ihan NX pakalla

Edit. Juu, näinhän se on että rival ja apex käyttää mtb kasettia. Mutta jos sulla on se pidempi häkkinen vaihtaja niin sillehän käy myös 11-42, ja niitähän kiinalainen oli tehnyt myös kevyenä.

----------


## Kanuuna

Jos pakka on kiinalainen ja on kevyt, niin sen on pakko myös olla kestävä. Pyhä kolminaisuus.

----------


## Qilty

No neljä suurinta ratasta jyrsitty samasta alumiiniklöntistä, varmaan aika sama missä maassa se on jyrsitty niin kuluuhan se nopeammin kun teräsrattaat.


Edit. Olihan noista juttua.
https://weightweenies.starbike.com/f...56139&start=45

----------


## Aakoo

> 11s maantiepakoissa on rattaat tiheämmässä kuin 11s maastopakoissa. En usko että toimii maastovaihtajalla ja -vivulla.



Eikös 11s maasto -ja maantiepakoissa nimenomaan ole sama jako, ja 1x maantievirityksissä käytetään maastopakkaa?

----------


## Oulunjulli

^joo, shimanon katuvapariin vaan se 1.8mm spacer jos maastopakka. 
Ainakin toivottavasti onäin kun ihtellä on tuolla shimanon 11-40 pakka ja apexi pariutumassa yhteen kun samalla vaihtuu 2x10 mekaaniset jarrut 1x11 hydrauliikkaan.

https://www.bike24.com/p259996.html

----------


## hece

> Eikös 11s maasto -ja maantiepakoissa nimenomaan ole sama jako, ja 1x maantievirityksissä käytetään maastopakkaa?



https://www.google.fi/amp/s/bike.bik.../%3famp?espv=1

Sprockets are 1.6 mm thick, spaced at 3.74 mm (road), or 3.9 mm (MTB).

Eihän tuo tee kuin 1.6mm pakan päästä päähän. Kokemusta ei ole, mutta saattaa jotenkin toimiakin, kun säätää 6. vaihteella kohdilleen.

----------


## Qilty

Eipä ole montaa postausta taaksepäin kun näistä mtb/maantie yhteensopivuuksista oli juttua. Ja 10spd asti tais olla yhteensopivuuksia. Ja nyt puhuttiin 11spd

Taitaa nää nykyset 1x11/12 maantiehommat mitkä mtb kasettia käyttää, olla tehty niin että vivuissa sama suhde kun maantie puolella mutta vaihtajassa jollain muutettu suhde vastaamaan mtb kasettia?

----------


## JackOja

> Eikös 11s maasto -ja maantiepakoissa nimenomaan ole sama jako, ja 1x maantievirityksissä käytetään maastopakkaa?



Ei käytetä, ellei nyt sitten välttämättä halua.





> Taitaa nää nykyset 1x11/12 maantiehommat mitkä mtb kasettia käyttää, olla tehty niin että vivuissa sama suhde kun maantie puolella mutta vaihtajassa jollain muutettu suhde vastaamaan mtb kasettia?



Ei.

----------


## Qilty

No mites rival ja apex? Ja molempia on 2x ja 1x? Ja molemmissa 11-42 mtb kasetti?

Vai onko niin ettei kyseisten sarjojen kahvat pelaa muissa maantiesarjoissa?

Tai kerro nyt edes jotain kun niin kovasti tiedät

----------


## JackOja

> No mites rival ja apex? Ja molempia on 2x ja 1x? Ja molemmissa 11-42 mtb kasetti?



Kuka sanoo, että noissa olis mtb-kasetti? Ei mun Rivalissa ainakaan. 

Voihan mtb-kasettia kuitenkin käyttää jos haluaa. Onhan noita joissain ihan tehtaan kasaamissa kokoonpanoissakin. Erot kasetissa ovat mitättömän pienet, toimii ~riittävän hyvin. Sramin PG1130 on ihan sama kasetti vaikka sen ostaisi mtb- tai rd-valikon alta.





> Vai onko niin ettei kyseisten sarjojen kahvat pelaa muissa maantiesarjoissa?



Pelaahan ne.

----------


## duris

Ultegra r8000 kammissa 39/53 rattaat mutta tarvitsisi isompaa. Onkohan noihin millään valmistajalla ok hintaisia rattaita (56 hammasta). Dura-Acea saa 55hampaisena mutta hintaa yli 200€

----------


## Qilty

> Kuka sanoo, että noissa olis mtb-kasetti? Ei mun Rivalissa ainakaan. 
> 
> Voihan mtb-kasettia kuitenkin käyttää jos haluaa. Onhan noita joissain ihan tehtaan kasaamissa kokoonpanoissakin. Erot kasetissa ovat mitättömän pienet, toimii ~riittävän hyvin. Sramin PG1130 on ihan sama kasetti vaikka sen ostaisi mtb- tai rd-valikon alta.
> 
> 
> 
> Pelaahan ne.



No ihan sillä vaan että tollanen 11-42 PG kasetti on varmaan kuitenkin alunperin ollut mtb puolella(nx). Ja toisissa verkkokaupoissa sitä ei myöskään löydy Road puolelta.


Edit. Eikö se siltikään ole Mtb kasetti vaikka vaatii 11spd road vaparin kanssa spacerin?

----------


## paaton

> Ultegra r8000 kammissa 39/53 rattaat mutta tarvitsisi isompaa. Onkohan noihin millään valmistajalla ok hintaisia rattaita (56 hammasta). Dura-Acea saa 55hampaisena mutta hintaa yli 200€



Noin ison rattaan kannattaisi varmaan olla myös jäykkä. Siis ultegraa/duraa vastaava rakenne. Minä en ihan vakuuttunut ole esim rotorin suorista rattaista. Vääntyy kun peukalolla painelee sivusta. Luulisi isomman rattaan wattisäästön hupenevan tuohon.

----------


## tuntuma

Sram apex hydrauliset jarrut kyseessä.

Menin nyt ronkkimaan noita jarruja ja nyt en saa niitä enää toimimaan. Help!
Eli:
- otin renkaan pois
- otin jarrupalan pois
- laitoin jarrupalan takaisin
- olin laittamassa rengasta takaisin, jolloin huomasin että jarrupalat on niin tiukasti yhdessä ettei jarrulevy ja rengas mahdu paikoilleen
- poistin jarrupalan
- työnsin männät sisään, sain tilaa taas paloille ja jarrulevylle
- nyt kaikki paikoillaan, jarrukahva käy tyhjää
- sormella kun kokeilee niin *todella* pientä liikettä tuntuu männissä

Jossain vaiheessa myös avasin vahingossa yhtä mutteria sen verran että jarrunestettä pääsi karkuun yhden tipan verran. 

Mikä tässä nyt mättää? Videoita kahlannut läpi, siellä mäntien sisääntyöntämisen jälkeen parilla jarrukahvan pumppauksella männän asettuvat paikoilleen ja jarrutavat taas....

----------


## hphuhtin

Päässyt ilmaa letkuun. Ilmaa jarrut. Videoista haet aihetta bleed hydraulic brakes tms.

----------


## Lammy

https://youtu.be/-_tGOPniwgo

Joudut hommaamaan ilmaussetin.
XXLn setti oli halvin minkä itse löysin.
Seuraa huolellisesti ohjeet. Et voi tehdä yhtään vaihetta liian huolellisesti. 

Lähetetty minun BLA-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Firlefanz

Rengas on rengas eli se kuminen osa joka laitetaan vanteelta ja otetaan vanteelta ja pyörä on pyörä eli se renkaan, vanteen, pinnojen, navan ynnä muiden muodostama kokonaisuus. Tai saa kiekostakin puhua.

Mutta se termeistä ja niiden oikeasta käytöstä...



Mulla on myös hydraulisten levyjarrujen uutena ja osaamattomana käyttäjänä ollut näitä mystisiltä tuntuvia jarrujuttuja. Kun niistä olen kysellyt, on usein tarjottu niiden aiheuttajaksi sitä että olisin erehtynyt painamaan jarrukahvasta kun olen jo irrottanut pyörän. Tai sitä että olen pitänyt pyörää ylösalaisin. (Jälkimmäiseen tosin kerran syyllistyinkin.) 

Onneksi enimmät ongelmat ovat poistuneet mainitulla pumppauksella, muutamalla voimakkaammilla jarrutuksella - ja kerran jopa niin että ongelma oli hävinnyt kun pienen tauon jälkeen seuraavan kerran tartuin pyörään.


Nyt ei sentään esitetty kummempaa kuin että letkuun on päässyt ilmaa. Tosin sitä ei selitetty miten se oli käynyt tai mikä väärä toimi sen oli aiheuttanut. Ei kai pelkän jarrupalan irrottamisen vuoksi sellaista pitäisi tapahtua? Onko se siis vain hydraulisten jarrujen ominaisuus että niin käy koska tahansa ja, kuten käyttäjästä tuntuu, miltei hetkessä?

----------


## jusutus-

> Onko se siis vain hydraulisten jarrujen ominaisuus että niin käy koska tahansa ja, kuten käyttäjästä tuntuu, miltei hetkessä?



No ei.

----------


## Lammy

> Sram apex hydrauliset jarrut kyseessä.
> 
> Menin nyt ronkkimaan noita jarruja ja nyt en saa niitä enää toimimaan. Help!
> 
> 
> 
> Jossain vaiheessa myös avasin vahingossa yhtä mutteria sen verran että jarrunestettä pääsi karkuun yhden tipan verran. 
>  taas....



Tässä kerrottu syy. 



Lähetetty minun BLA-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Lammy

Sramin ilmaus-setin mukana tulee jarrupalojen väliin laitettava kiila joka estää edellä mainitun vahingon. 
Ilmausruuvit ovat asia erikseen. 

Lähetetty minun BLA-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Firlefanz

> Tässä kerrottu syy.



Niin jos haluaa nähdä että ko. "jossain vaiheessa" tapahtui jo silloin kun kysyjä kertoi ottaneensa jarrupalan pois ja laittaneensa sen takaisin.

Onhan se toki mahdollista, vaikkei se minulle ensimmäisenä, ilmeisenä tai todennäköisimpänä vaihtoehtona mieleen tullutkaan (koska en itse nähnyt jarrupalaa vaihtamaan ruvetessani minkäänlaista syytä tai tarvetta avata mitään mutteria).

----------


## Firlefanz

> Sramin ilmaus-setin mukana tulee jarrupalojen väliin laitettava kiila joka estää edellä mainitun vahingon.



Pudotit minut kärryiltä. Mikä se edellä mainittu vahinko tarkalleen sanottuna oikein olikaan?

Jarrupalojen väliin tiedän laitettavan kiilan siltä varalta että vahingossa painaisi jarrukahvaa tai että se esimerkiksi kuljetuksen aikana painuisi - mutta tarvitaanko sitä johonkin silloinkin kun jarrukahva ei sataprosenttisen varmasti liiku mihinkään?

----------


## K.Kuronen

Ilmatessa tulee käyttää.

----------


## jänis

Miten 28" ja 29" vanteelle myytävissä renkaissa on sama sisähalkaisija??

----------


## Mr_W

^ Schwalbe vastaa kohdassa: "What is actually the difference between 28 and 29 inches?" Koska ulkohalkaisija on maastorenkaissa isompi käytetään 29"-merkintää tjsp.

----------


## hece

> Ilmatessa tulee käyttää.



Ilmatessa palat pois jotteivat vahingossa saa nestettä päälleen ja ainakin Shimanolla mäntien väliin laitetaan pala jolla varmistetaan että nestettä menee sopiva määrä. Tuo pala tulee ainakin uusien jarrujen mukana.

----------


## harald

Ja maguraan takajarruun 8 mm paksu pala sen 10 mm sijaan niin ilmaantuu sekin.

----------


## jänis

> ^ Schwalbe vastaa kohdassa: "What is actually the difference between 28 and 29 inches?" Koska ulkohalkaisija on maastorenkaissa isompi käytetään 29"-merkintää tjsp.



Eli vanteissa on sama halkaisija, mutta kumi on 29 korkeampi?

----------


## arctic biker

> Eli vanteissa on sama halkaisija, mutta kumi on 29 korkeampi?




Just noin, sama 622kehä, mitä ny maastovanteet ovat leveämpiä verraten maantie/gravelkiekkoihin.

----------


## hphuhtin

^kyllä. Hauskoja nuo tuumakoot. ETRTO merkintä on hyvä, leveys-sisämitta, esim. 37-622. Ei pidä sekoittaa ranskalaiseen 700-37C merkintään, jossa C-kirjain kertoo sisähalkaisijan olevan 622 ja 700 on ulko-. 

Aika hyvin selviää kun lukee https://www.schwalbetires.com/tech_info/size_markings

----------


## oem

> Eli vanteissa on sama halkaisija, mutta kumi on 29 korkeampi?



Noin se on. Jotkut vaan sekottaa selvään asiaan renkaan leveyksiä.

----------


## J.U.K

Toisesta aiheesta:Toimiiko takavaihtaja ,

*Shimano Deore  RD-T6000 SGS  10-speed Rear Derailleur jos vaihdin kahva on Shimano 105 ,  5700-sarjan maantiekahva myös siis 10-vaihteinen.* 
Tarkoituksena saada vanhaan maantiepyörään 11-34 takapakka, ettei turhaan koittais miten käy.

----------


## tual

> Toisesta aiheesta:Toimiiko takavaihtaja ,
> 
> *Shimano Deore  RD-T6000 SGS  10-speed Rear Derailleur jos vaihdin kahva on Shimano 105 ,  5700-sarjan maantiekahva myös siis 10-vaihteinen.* 
> Tarkoituksena saada vanhaan maantiepyörään 11-34 takapakka, ettei turhaan koittais miten käy.



Ei toimi. 10spd maantie- ja maastovaihtajissa on eri vetosuhde. Sensijaan jos kaapista löytyy 7, 8 tai 9 vaihteinen Shimanon maastovaihtaja niin sitä tuo kahva pystyy käskyttämään 10 vaihteisena.

----------


## LoneWolf76

Tietäisiköhän joku, onko DT swissin centerlock-adapterin maantieversio (se, joka on max. 160 mm:n levyille) ohuempi kuin maastoversio (max 210 mm)? Etukiekon kanssa kävi niin, että tuo maastoversio adapterista ottaa etuhaarukkaan kiinni ja vie lakat ja maalit mennessään.

----------


## J.U.K

> Ei toimi. 10spd maantie- ja maastovaihtajissa on eri vetosuhde. Sensijaan jos kaapista löytyy 7, 8 tai 9 vaihteinen Shimanon maastovaihtaja niin sitä tuo kahva pystyy käskyttämään 10 vaihteisena.



Kiitos ripeästä vastauksesta, vähän tota epäilin ja nyt sitten tiedän

----------


## J.U.K

> Ei toimi. 10spd maantie- ja maastovaihtajissa on eri vetosuhde. Sensijaan jos kaapista löytyy 7, 8 tai 9 vaihteinen Shimanon maastovaihtaja niin sitä tuo kahva pystyy käskyttämään 10 vaihteisena.



Ihan yksilöidysti vielä: pystyykö shimanon 105 , 5700- sarjan vaihdevipu käsittelemään sram X3 takavaihtajaa 10-pakassa. Vai onko Sram eri juttu

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Tietäisiköhän joku, onko DT swissin centerlock-adapterin maantieversio (se, joka on max. 160 mm:n levyille) ohuempi kuin maastoversio (max 210 mm)? Etukiekon kanssa kävi niin, että tuo maastoversio adapterista ottaa etuhaarukkaan kiinni ja vie lakat ja maalit mennessään.



Joku malli oli hyllyssä ja paksuutta on 2,20 mm.

----------


## LoneWolf76

Kiitoksia! Täytyypä mitata tuo nykyinen.

----------


## K.Kuronen

^Siinä olikin vielä 1 mm:n aluslevy, eli levyn ulkopinnasta kait 3,2 mm. Hyvän työkalun tuon kiristäminen vaatii.

----------


## Irocci

Minkähän tyyppinen eturattaan kiinnitys käy tämmöseen kampisettiin? 
https://shop.fullspeedahead.com/en/t...ar-crankset-1x

Uusi pyörä johon pitäis saada 26T eturatas. https://www.xxl.fi/white-7fat-lite-1...163484_1_style

----------


## A.M.®

Siis Direct Mount ratas? Tuolta löytyy 26t

https://www.bike24.com/p2119912.html

----------


## Qilty

> Sram apex hydrauliset jarrut kyseessä.
> 
> Menin nyt ronkkimaan noita jarruja ja nyt en saa niitä enää toimimaan. Help!
> Eli:
> - otin renkaan pois
> - otin jarrupalan pois
> - laitoin jarrupalan takaisin
> - olin laittamassa rengasta takaisin, jolloin huomasin että jarrupalat on niin tiukasti yhdessä ettei jarrulevy ja rengas mahdu paikoilleen
> - poistin jarrupalan
> ...



Kokeilitko vaan pumpata sitä kahvaa? Tosin se nesteen määrä siellä järjestelmässä on niin olematon että sen tipan ulospääsy riittää siihen että jarruja ei enään ole.

Ja sramin ilmaussarjaa valitessa pitää selvittää kumpaa mallia pitää ostaa. Luultavasti sitä uudempaa kun kyseessä apex.

----------


## SSGT-92

> Ihan yksilöidysti vielä: pystyykö shimanon 105 , 5700- sarjan vaihdevipu käsittelemään sram X3 takavaihtajaa 10-pakassa. Vai onko Sram eri juttu



Sramin x-sarjalaset ei toimi muilla kuin sramin vivuilla. Jotkin sramit on/oli shimppa yhteen sopivia, taisi olla Attack-sarja, mut maastopuolen hilpe.

----------


## J.U.K

> Sramin x-sarjalaset ei toimi muilla kuin sramin vivuilla. Jotkin sramit on/oli shimppa yhteen sopivia, taisi olla Attack-sarja, mut maastopuolen hilpe.



Kiitos vastauksista, hyvin ja nopeasti selvis asiat foorumilla.
Yks vielä: toimiiko 10-ketju 3-pykäläisellä eturattaalla missä nyt 8 ketju.

----------


## Visqu

> Tietäisiköhän joku, onko DT swissin centerlock-adapterin maantieversio (se, joka on max. 160 mm:n levyille) ohuempi kuin maastoversio (max 210 mm)? Etukiekon kanssa kävi niin, että tuo maastoversio adapterista ottaa etuhaarukkaan kiinni ja vie lakat ja maalit mennessään.



Maantiekiekkojen kanssa DT on toimittanut ainakin kahta erilaista lukitusrengasta.
Korkeammassa on haarukan puolella kovera pinta ja hieman ohuempi versio on tasainen.
Mittasin hätäisesti pyörästä osien ollessa kiinni ja ohuemman ulkopinta olisi alle 3mm levyn vastinpinnasta.

Jos tämäkään ei riitä, eli tilaa on todella vähän, Shimano toimittaa levyjensä kanssa takapakan lukitusrenkaan näköistä mustaa osaa.
Takapakan lukitusrenkaan halkaisija on 35mm ja jarrulevyjen kanssa tulevan 40mm.
Tämän osan käyttörajoite on useimmiten takapakan irrotustyökalun mahtuminen akselin ja lukitusrenkaan väliin,
joissain navoissa non-drive side end cap on halkaisijaltaan drive sidea suurempi.
Osaan liittyvää levyn kokorajoitetta en tiedä.

Shimanon osia kannattaa kysellä pyörähuoltojen roskalaatikoista, levyjen vaihdon yhteydessä vanhat yleensä kai heitetään vaan roskiin.

----------


## SSGT-92

> Kiitos vastauksista, hyvin ja nopeasti selvis asiat foorumilla.
> Yks vielä: toimiiko 10-ketju 3-pykäläisellä eturattaalla missä nyt 8 ketju.



Tuossa noiden eri ketjujen sisämitat,tuolla tarkemmin ;https://bike.bikegremlin.com/3555/bi...ion-standards/Kaksi kymmenystä on sisämitassa eroa, saattaisi toimiakin,ei välttämättä hyvin.
Multi speed chains, from 5 to 8 have inner width of 3/32″ (2.38 mm).Multi speed chains from 9 to 12 speeds have inner width of 11/128″ (2.18 mm).

----------


## J.U.K

> Tuossa noiden eri ketjujen sisämitat,tuolla tarkemmin ;https://bike.bikegremlin.com/3555/bi...ion-standards/Kaksi kymmenystä on sisämitassa eroa, saattaisi toimiakin,ei välttämättä hyvin.
> Multi speed chains, from 5 to 8 have inner width of 3/32″ (2.38 mm).Multi speed chains from 9 to 12 speeds have inner width of 11/128″ (2.18 mm).



Kiitos vastauksesta, tarttee miettiä onko 3 edessä ja 10 takana tarpeellinen. Toisaalta tekis mieli koittaa ja maantiepyörään sais Aceran taakse käyttämään 10 pakkaa 5700 vaihtajan kanssa.

----------


## Irocci

> Siis Direct Mount ratas? Tuolta löytyy 26t
> 
> https://www.bike24.com/p2119912.html



Ei taida FSA Comet kampeen käydä tuo ratas. Piti ihan purkaa niin rattaan kiinnitys on tämänlainen direct mount eli on 2 suoraa kohtaa. Ja juuri tämä ratas  https://shop.fullspeedahead.com/en/t...inring-1x-3336

Tuolta kun selailee rattaita niin näyttää olevan monenlaista direct mount hahlotusta.
https://www.bikester.fi/sram-x-sync-...ta-404767.html

----------


## eakin

Mikä on minimitila vaihtajan rattaan ja isoimman rattaan välillä joka pitäisi olla. Minulla on SLX-vaihtaja jossa on speksien mukaan maksimi 36 piikkinen ratas ja 11-36 pakka ja kaikki ny viritetty ääriasentoihin. Tuollainen tila jää, onko liian vähän:



Speksien mukaan pitäisi toimia kyllä...

----------


## Visqu

> Mikä on minimitila vaihtajan rattaan ja isoimman rattaan välillä joka pitäisi olla. Minulla on SLX-vaihtaja jossa on speksien mukaan maksimi 36 piikkinen ratas ja 11-36 pakka ja kaikki ny viritetty ääriasentoihin. Tuollainen tila jää, onko liian vähän:
> 
> 
> 
> Speksien mukaan pitäisi toimia kyllä...



Mikäli sulla on M7000 SLX, sanoo dealer manual että 5-6mm on sopiva etäisyys jos suurin takaratas on 42t tai pienempi.
Linkki manuaaliin: https://si.shimano.com/pdfs/dm/DM-MBRD001-04-ENG.pdf

----------


## Jsavilaa

> Mikä on minimitila vaihtajan rattaan ja isoimman rattaan välillä joka pitäisi olla. Minulla on SLX-vaihtaja jossa on speksien mukaan maksimi 36 piikkinen ratas ja 11-36 pakka ja kaikki ny viritetty ääriasentoihin. Tuollainen tila jää, onko liian vähän:
> 
> 
> Speksien mukaan pitäisi toimia kyllä...



Ihan ookoolle näyttäs etäisyys. Jotenki näyttää että vaihtaja on suhteellisen edessä pakkaan nähden ja ketju menee rissalta toiselle stopparin väärältä puolen?

----------


## Visqu

> Ihan ookoolle näyttäs etäisyys. Jotenki näyttää että vaihtaja on suhteellisen edessä pakkaan nähden ja ketju menee rissalta toiselle stopparin väärältä puolen?



Hyvä bongaus, ketju tosiaan on viety häkin läpi väärin.
Linkittämästäni oppaasta löytyy tähänkin havainnollistava kuva.

Shimanon Dealer's Manualit on oikeasti tosi hyviä ja yksityiskohtaisia, ne löytyy Shimanon sivuilta kaikille, ainakin nykyisille, tuotteille.

----------


## eakin

Kiitos tarkoista huomioista. Vaihtaja on 10-vaihteinen max. 36-rattaalle eli eri malli. Säädin ketjun oikealle puolella ja olin saanut vaihtajan korvakkeeseen kiinni väärään asentoon, nyt on taempana hyvällä säätövaralla ja toimii nätisti. Tuleepahan hyvin oppia kun laittaa kaiken aluksi väärin  :Hymy:  Katsotaan saanko vielä lopun pyörän kasaan.

----------


## eakin

Se toimii sittenkin ja hienosti vaihtaa eikä rutise. Projekti pysyi budjetissa (alle 200€) ja tulipahan monenlaista opittua tästäkin. Vanha hybridi sai seuraavat osat sekalaisista alennusmyynneistä:

Shimano HG50 kasetti 11-36 30€
SLX M675 takavaihtaja 20€
Shimano Zee vaihtaja 22€
Clarks jarrukahvat 9€
10 speed ketjut 20€
Race Face Evolve kampisetti + laakeri 51€
Deckas NW eturatas 15€

----------


## A.M.®

> Ei taida FSA Comet kampeen käydä tuo ratas. Piti ihan purkaa niin rattaan kiinnitys on tämänlainen direct mount eli on 2 suoraa kohtaa. Ja juuri tämä ratas  https://shop.fullspeedahead.com/en/t...inring-1x-3336
> 
> Tuolta kun selailee rattaita niin näyttää olevan monenlaista direct mount hahlotusta.
> https://www.bikester.fi/sram-x-sync-...ta-404767.html



Ihanaa on tämä standardivapaus   :Sarkastinen:

----------


## mhanttu

Kysymys levyjarruista. 
Pyörässäni on Hayes Stroker Ryde -levyjarrut. 

Pyysin hinta-arviota pyörähuollosta jarrupalojen vaihdolle ja sain vastauksen:

”Ikäväkyllä meillä ei ole jarrupaloja tuohon jarrumalliin, muutenkin kyseisessä jarrussa, vaikka toimisikin vanhoilla jarrupaloilla niin uusilla paloilla levy ei enää mahdu edes pyörimään.”

Eli pitääkö jarrut vaihtaa kokonaan???

Voiko edes vanhoja kahvoja, litkuja ja letkuja hyödyntää vai pitääkö ostaa koko setti (x2)
eli voiko vaihtaa pelkän jarrusatulan?

----------


## Mr_W

^ Ensimmäiseksi kysyisin toista mielipidettä toisesta huollosta. Olemattomalla levyjarruosaamisellani voisin arvuutella, että ei kai tuollaisia toimimattomia jarruja pahemmin valmisteta (saatan olla väärässä). Tai hankkisin palat itse ja kokeileisin vaihtaa omatoimisesti (hakemalla Youtubesta esim. ohjeita, äkkiä löytyi yksi video).

----------


## teeässä

> Kysymys levyjarruista. 
> Pyörässäni on Hayes Stroker Ryde -levyjarrut. 
> 
> Pyysin hinta-arviota pyörähuollosta jarrupalojen vaihdolle ja sain vastauksen:
> 
> ”Ikäväkyllä meillä ei ole jarrupaloja tuohon jarrumalliin, muutenkin kyseisessä jarrussa, vaikka toimisikin vanhoilla jarrupaloilla niin uusilla paloilla levy ei enää mahdu edes pyörimään.”
> 
> Eli pitääkö jarrut vaihtaa kokonaan???
> 
> ...



https://www.bikester.fi/red-cycling-...wE&ev_chn=shop



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## SSGT-92

[QUOTE=mhanttu;2941420]Kysymys levyjarruista. 
Pyörässäni on Hayes Stroker Ryde -levyjarrut. 
”Ikäväkyllä meillä ei ole jarrupaloja tuohon jarrumalliin, muutenkin kyseisessä jarrussa, vaikka toimisikin vanhoilla jarrupaloilla niin uusilla paloilla levy ei enää mahdu edes pyörimään.”
QUOTE]
Ei tainu olla ihan kartalla tuon arvion antaja. Ei se levy mahdukaan siihen väliin, jos mäntiä ei paina sisään,
Et kehtaisi tämän huippuliikkeen, josta nämä kommentit sait. nimeä tai edes paikkakuntaa kertoa.

----------


## STN

> Kokeilitko vaan pumpata sitä kahvaa? Tosin se nesteen määrä siellä järjestelmässä on niin olematon että sen tipan ulospääsy riittää siihen että jarruja ei enään ole.
> 
> Ja sramin ilmaussarjaa valitessa pitää selvittää kumpaa mallia pitää ostaa. Luultavasti sitä uudempaa kun kyseessä apex.



SRAM omassa sarjassa tulee työkalut kaikille SRAM:n jarruille, jos ostaa tarvikesarjan, niin sittten pitää tietää minkä mallin ostaa.

----------


## mhanttu

Liikettä en halua mustamaalata. Olen ymmärtänyt, että kyseinen putiikki on asiantunteva. Paikkakunta on Espoo ja liike sijaitsee Etelä-Espoossa  :Hymy: 

Kiitos tiedosta. Yritän vielä itse. Jarrusetti maksaa 100€ tilattuna Saksasta (olin jo tilaamassa), mutta kokeillaan miten jarrupalat mahtuu.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Sen muistan että Stroker Rydeissä on harvinaisen pieni palojen väli. Huolella painelee männät sisään niin luulisi tuon silti onnistuvan. Keskittäminen tuskallisen tarkka operaatio.

----------


## Sambolo

EIköhän mihin vaan jarruihin saa palat vaihdettua vaikka olisikin pieni väli  :Leveä hymy:   Toki jarrulevyjen paksuus saattaa myös vaihdella merkeittäin ja niiden yhteensopivuus kannattaa tarkastaa.

----------


## Kanuuna

Pakan osto edessä. Pohdinnassa Xg-1295 ja xg-1275 pakkojen kestävyys. Palttiarallaa tupla hinta X01:ssä, onko myös lähellä tupla kestävyyttä?
Tällä hetkellä xg-1275 eli GX Eagle -pakka käytössä. 
Pikasella guuglauksella löysin tällaisen kestävyystestin;

https://bikepacking.com/gear/sram-eagle-review/

----------


## kukavaa

Eiköhän tuo ole lähinnä kevyempi ei välttämättä yhtään kestävämpi.

----------


## Kanuuna

^
NX: Standard stamped steel cogs, and other than the three-cog cluster at the top, each are individual pieces with plastic spacers between them, offering 11-50 range.
GX: Upgrades to a one-piece construction with all cogs pinned together, and increases to 10-50 range.
X01: Upgrades to a one-piece hollow machined steel main cluster with alloy 50-tooth cog pressed onto the back. Premium black ano coating to reduce friction and increase durability.
XX1: Same construction as X01 cassette, upgrades to PVD gold Ti-Nitride-like coating to improve corrosion resistance and durability.

https://bikerumor.com/2018/06/23/com...nx-gx-x01-xx1/

Eli anodisoitu pinnoitus olisi kestävyyden kannalta mahdollisuus. Ajattelin vaan, jos jollain sattuisi olemaan omaa ”testidataa” jaettavaksi tai muiden testaajien dataa tiedossa.

Ja kelpaa vertailu Garbarukin vastaavaankin, jos löytyy.

----------


## kyöräilijä

Onko kukaan saanut Sram GXP kampia paritettua simpan keskiölaakerin kanssa? Itse hommasin adapterin keskiölaakerin toiselle puolelle ja kävin tuumasta toimeen, mutta kampea ei tarvinnut juurikaan ihmeemmin kiristää kun huomasin sen paivavan laakeria ja kammet eivät kunnolla pyörineet.
En ole Sram:in kampien kanssa aikaisemmin ollutkaan tekemisissä. Onko tässä jotain mitä en tajua vai ostanko suoraan GXP keskiölaakerin? Kyseessä brittikierre versio, jos sillä merkitystä on.

----------


## Qilty

> Onko kukaan saanut Sram GXP kampia paritettua simpan keskiölaakerin kanssa? Itse hommasin adapterin keskiölaakerin toiselle puolelle ja kävin tuumasta toimeen, mutta kampea ei tarvinnut juurikaan ihmeemmin kiristää kun huomasin sen paivavan laakeria ja kammet eivät kunnolla pyörineet.
> En ole Sram:in kampien kanssa aikaisemmin ollutkaan tekemisissä. Onko tässä jotain mitä en tajua vai ostanko suoraan GXP keskiölaakerin? Kyseessä brittikierre versio, jos sillä merkitystä on.



Itse just kanssa kampia-asioita joutunut tutkimaan niin kaikenmaailman kirjoituksista käy selväksi että laakerit useimmiten pitää olla "oikeat" tai joutuu vähintään säätämään. Eli helpoimmalla ainakin pääset kun ostat gxp keskiön

----------


## JackOja

Mitkäs noi käyttis ja salasana saitille tech.mavic.com olikaan?

----------


## SSGT-92

Tuolla ; https://singletrackworld.com/forum/t...ch-page-login/ kertoivat tuollaista ;User: mavic-com
 Pass: dealer
Haettu tuolla ;www.tech-mavic.com password

----------


## Nickname

Dia-compen tangonpää jarrukahvojen kiinnitys ongelmia eli kahvat ei kiristy tarpeeksi, kyseessä Dia-compen 188 malli https://www.veloshop.fi/fi/dia-compe...rrukahvat.html.
Ei kiristy sitten millään tapeeksi että pysyisi paikallaan, olen kokeillut laittaa sähkö- ja kangasteippiä ( erkkaria ) tuon holkin ympärille, mutta ei auta mitään.

Onko muilla ollut samanlaisia ongelmia ko. tai vastaavien kahvojen kanssa? Hirmu kiva jos pitää ostaa uudet erilaiset kahvat kun kerkesin jo laittaa vaijerit ja tankonauhat paikalleen  :Irvistys:

----------


## TERU

Teippiä parempi on "tölkkialumiinin" suikale. Tanko taitaa olla hyvin ohennettu kun kiinnike ei yllä täyttämään tilaa.

----------


## Nickname

Kiitos vinkistä, pitää käydä tölkki kaupoilla

----------


## tobby

2x11 vaihteisto maantiepyörässä.

Yleensä kuulee/lukee suositeltavan, että pari ratasta tyhjänä takarattaalta etummaisen rattaan vastakkaiselta puolelta on sopiva ketjulinja ja ei ketju/rattaat liikaa rasitu.  

Nyt olen oppinut/jaksanut ottaa edestä suuremmankin rattaan jopa käyttöön. Edellinen vuosi
meni melkolailla kokonaan pienellä eturattaalla.

Mutta pienemmissä ylämäissä laitan välillä ketjun sille toiseksi suurimmalle takarattaalle (fyysisesti), kun edessä on suurimmalla rattaalla.
*-Rasittaako kovasti ketjua/rattaita*, voiko hetkellisesti käyttää näin vinoa ketjulinjaa ilman suurempia pelkoja ketjujen/rattaiden ylenpalttisesta kulumisesta?

Kuinka sinä käytät/hyödynnät 2x10-11 ratttaiden kapasiteettia.

----------


## kauris

> Kiitos vinkistä, pitää käydä tölkki kaupoilla



Koff III ainakin toimi hyvin kun aikanaan testasin  :Hymy:

----------


## Moska

Jos tiedän että iso- iso yhdistelmä ei piisaa niin silloin vaihdan edestä pienelle. Tärkeintä kulumisen kannalta on puhtaus ja hyvä voide ketjussa.

----------


## Nickname

^^^^^  Hyvä vinkki käyttää tölkin soiroja nyt pysyy, piti tosin laittaa melkein 3 kierrosta.  

^^ taisi olla batteryn tölkki mitä käytin, oli joku jättänyt taloyhtiön oven eteen yhden tökkin niin tein hyvän työn ja kierrätin hyötykäyttöön  :Hymy:

----------


## TERU

Kiitos palautteesta, tuossa meni kaikki kympin arvoisesti, vaikka tölkkejä on paksumpiakin, otan palautteen vastaan koko palstan puolesta, sillä täältä vihje on alkujaan peräisi.😊

----------


## Pancho

Etuvaihtajissa ei aina ilmoiteta, että onko bottom vai top pull. Mistäs sen sitten tiedät? Esim shimanon 105 etuvaihtajasta fd-r7000 todetaan vaan joka paikassa, että more cable routing options. Mitä sitten tarkoittaakaan. Jos tuo ei ole top pull niin mistä löytää hydraulisilla jarruilla maantieosasarjan jossa top pull on mahdollista?

----------


## TERU

Etuvaihtajat maantielle luulojeni mukaan ovat alavetoisia. 
Kahteen pyörään ole asentanut tämän ylävetoisen vaikka maantiekahvat. Edelleen luulen tämän toimivan 11 kahvoillakin, minulla ovat ysi ja kymppikahvojen komennuksessa.
https://www.rosebikes.fi/shimano-520135-520135

----------


## Aakoo

En ole etsimälläkään löytänyt muita ylävetoisia etuvaihtajia maantielle kuin tuon yllä vinkatun Shimanon CX70. Itsellä Campan 11 kokoonpanossa, ja toimii mainiosti.

----------


## Pancho

Kiitos vastauksista. Noin se asiaa taitaa tosiaan olla ettei ylävetoisia maantievaihtajia juuri ole. Hyvä siis, että omistan sellaisen rungon ja varmaan jollain muullakin sellaisia on. Bike-componentsilta tarjosivat problem solversin tuotetta: https://www.bike-components.de/en/Pr...ocross-p31494/ mutta onhan tuo aivan järkyttävän näköinen. 

Kun tuo cx70 on olevinaan max. kymppipakalle niin mikä siinä on erona 11-pakkojen etuvaihtajiin? Häkin leveys on vähän eri? Täytyy varmaan hommata tuo vaihtaja kun niitä vielä saa.

----------


## TERU

Tuo pylpyrä kuuluu veneisiin ei polkupyöriin, tuon eliminoin pois ylävetoisella vaihtajalla. Ulkonäön lisäksi tuo kerää aktiivisesti muraa.

----------


## TeekooVee

Tarvitsen sääsuojaus nippeleitä jarrukaapelikuoren päätyihin. 

Kovasti googlettelin mutta en löytänyt hyviä. Suurin osa on 4mm vaihdekuorelle.

Vinkkejä?

Tälläisiä:

----------


## SSGT-92

Käypäs tuolla esim. ; https://jagwire.com/guides/end-caps katsoos valikoimaa ja esim. tuolta valikoimaa : https://www.bike24.com/1.php?content...5B3451%5D=6456

----------


## Nickname

Miten kuvassa oleva pakka lähtee irti? Onko näissä laakeri pakassa kiinni vai erillään, tuntuu tahmealle pyörittäessä niin on varmaan laakeri entinen.

Lähetetty minun K7 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Moska

Mahtaa olla kierrepakka, eli pitäisi olla sopiva työkalu mikä sopii pakan keskiöön ja vastapäivään auki.
Piti varmaan purkaa ekaksi akseli pois.

----------


## Nickname

Vaihtaja ja vivut on suntouria niin oletetusti myös pakka on eli tällä auki https://www.pyorakeskus.fi/lisavarus...s-tools-detail ?
Mutta tämä pakka ei käy tilalle https://www.pyorakeskus.fi/osat/ketj...a-14-28-detail ?
Jos tuo yllä mainittu pakka ei käy niin mistä suntourin 5v pakka? ja se tärkeä tieto ennen kuin hommaan mitään pakkoja ja työkaluja, onko vapaaratas pakassa eli pakan vaihdolla korjaantuu?

Toinen vaihtoehto on tietysti uusi vanne 5v pakalla, mutta ei näitä 5v härpäkkeitä myydä missään.

----------


## kauris

> Käypäs tuolla esim. ; https://jagwire.com/guides/end-caps katsoos valikoimaa ja esim. tuolta valikoimaa : https://www.bike24.com/1.php?content...5B3451%5D=6456



Olipa hyvä valikoima tuolla bike24:ssä. Pitää muistaa kun seuraavan kerran miettii jarru- ja vaihdevaijerien tuunausta.

----------


## Olli L

^^Jos toinen kotimainen sujuu, tarjoaa https://www.sheldonbrown.com/freewheels.html rajattomasti tietoa vanhoista osista. Kierteellisellä rataspakalla varustettu takanapa on lähes kuin etunapa, siihen vain ruuvataan yhtenä kappaleena rattaat ja rullaamisen salliva vapaaratassysteemi. 

Ja vanne on vain se ulkokehä. Jos haluat olla "pro", älä käytä sitä termiä koko takapyörästä/takakiekosta (tähän kai kuuluisi se naurunaama tai joku puolivakavuutta osoittava kuva, mutta ei oikein ole minun sukupolveni juttu).

----------


## Nickname

^ kiitos pitää selata tuo linkki läpi, vaikka ei se toinen kotimainen aina halua taittua, menee vähän rallin puolelle. Jos haluaisin olla "pro" niin en varmaan tämmöistä 50€ arvoista pyörää korjaisi monella sadalla vaan ostaisin "oikean" retki-/maantiepyörän  :Vink:  ( hymiö koska on minun sukupolveni juttu )

----------


## eakin

Uuden Vitus Energien vaijerit ja jarruletkut viimeistelty vähän vasemmalla kädellä. Onko vinkkejä mistä kannattaa hommata ilmaussetit Apex-jarruille jos haluaa jarruletkuja lyhennellä? Ja onnistuuko lyhentäminen miten helposti jarrulevyjen puoleisesta päästä? Ja onko miten vaikea homma ylipäätänsä?

----------


## Nickname

Tuossa pyörittelin näitä teräsvanteita mihin pakan vaihto olisi tarpeen niin huomasin akselin olevan kiero ja vanteen sisältä kuuluu rahinaa eli olisiko vanteen sisällä hiekkaa tai ruostetta? 

En tiedä maksaako vaivaa ryhtyä näistä tekemään kaluja, varsinkin kun Baiks myy 5-7 vaihteiselle kierrepakalle käypästä alumiini kiekkoa 50€. Laitoinkin Baiksille kyselyä ko. kiekon akselin leveydestä, Monarkkiin käy 126mm leveä kiekko, mutta varmaan siihen saisi mahtumaan myös 130mm?

Käykö kaikkiin 7v kierrekiekkoihin myös 5v pakka? Baiksilta kun ei saa etukiekkoa mutta Bikeshopilta löytyisi molemmat, tässä Bikeshopin kiekossa vaan ei ole mainittu käypäisyyttä 5v pakalle.

*Edit:* Tai kysytään näin eli periaatteessa 5v pakan pitäisi käydä 7v kiekkoon mutta vaihtaja ei välttämättä yletä isoimmalle rattaalle jos akseli on leveämpi, vai olenko taas ihan pihalla?

----------


## Tassu

Tehdäänkö sellaisia levyjarrunapoja/-kiekkoja, jotka sopii single/fix käyttöön eli 100mm ja mutterikiinnitys? Etunen siis kyseessä.

----------


## J4nn3R

> Tehdäänkö sellaisia levyjarrunapoja/-kiekkoja, jotka sopii single/fix käyttöön eli 100mm ja mutterikiinnitys? Etunen siis kyseessä.



Siihen menee mikä tahansa perus 100mm pikalinkku levyjarrunapa, ei siinä edessä tarvii muttereita sen kummemmin. Akselin vaihtamalla saa toki mutteritkin halutessaan.

Lähetetty minun GM1903 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Tassu

> Siihen menee mikä tahansa perus 100mm pikalinkku levyjarrunapa, ei siinä edessä tarvii muttereita sen kummemmin. Akselin vaihtamalla saa toki mutteritkin halutessaan.



Ok. Täytyy tutkia asiaa enemmän. 
Ja syy miksi kysyin oli nimenomaan se, että haluaisin nimenomaan sen mutterikiinnityksen, koska sitten ei kukaan ainakaan hetken mielijohteesta pölli etukiekkoa, kun käypi asioilla. Harvalla on mukana 15mm lenkkiavainta ja ne joilla on, niin ovat tod.näk. samanhenkisiä kanssani ja jättävät etukiekon rauhaan. :Hymy:

----------


## Kettu-Pekka

Mitä tarkoittaa kiekkojen yhteydessä maininta "clincher"?

----------


## oem

Ei mitään kun rengastermi.
Clincher on perinteinen rengas, sisä-  +ulkorengas, "avorengas".

----------


## JackOja

^kyllä tubelessitkin on clincher.

Tuubirengas ei ole clincher, muut on.

----------


## SSGT-92

Jep jep,ja sit on tällainen  yhdistelmä Tubular Clinchers esim :https://www.tufo.com/en/road-cycling1/detail/calibra1/
 Elikäs rengas joka on rakenteeltaan tuubirengas mutta käy avovanteelle (clincher)

----------


## moukari

Miltä merkiltä löytyisi riittävän jäykkä maantieohjaustanko? Materiaalilla ei väliä, kunhan ei anna periksi tosipaikan tullen. Saisi olla silti Di2-integraatiolla. Kaikki kokeilemani "köykämiiniset" tangot ovat tuntuneet liian löysiltä, kun sprinttaa tai kiipeää dropeilta.

----------


## TurboKoo

PRO vibe täyttää molemmat toiveet.

----------


## Olli L

Mistä tulee erot vanhojen Shimanon halpojen napojen vapaaratas-systeemeihin? Samalle ratasmäärälle tuntuu löytyvän monia eri vaihtoehtoja. Minulla olisi mahdollisuus korvata tyhjää sutiva fh-m510 romukiekosta fh-m530, mutta noille on erikseen vapaarattaat. Molempiin käy ymmärtääkseni 8-rattaat. Koko navan vaihto tuntuu työläältä, erityisesti pinnojen poisto ja asennus. Rihtaus on kyllä kivaa terapiaa.

Onko eri mallit oikeasti yhteensopimattomia, vai onko tuo vain Shimanon hehkulamppuhuijausosaston touhuja?

Lisäys klo 15: Ja kasettinapojen siitä vapaaratas-systeemistä puhun, kuten pari ystävällistä vastaajaa on ymmärtänytkin. En kierrepakoista.

----------


## TERU

Tuohon suutaan on omakin ymmärrykseni noiden yhteensopivuudesta.

Saat ihan hyvän vaparin tuosta 510, kun teet sille tuollaisen kevythuollon, siellon sisällä liian jäykkää rasvaa vaan, irroita vapari, aukaise sisäpuolelta sen verran, että voit tiputella ohutta yleisöljyä sisuksiin, ei kait haittaa vaikka tulee läpikin, kun jätät tuon vähäksi aikaa sopivasti pystyyn. Näin on pitänyt tehdä kaikille talvikäytössä oleville ja ovat sitten toimineen hurjan kauan.

----------


## SSGT-92

Ite elvytin tollaisen liottamalla sitä ATF:ssä.Hommasin uuden ja tuon jätin varaosaksi,noita kun lähipiirissä on useita.Tuo mun kesti n. 9600 km.
Sika hintainenhan toi ei oo ; https://www.fillarikellari.fi/kasett...alivio-shimano , ulkomailta ehkä edullisemminkin saatavissa.

----------


## TERU

Minun käytännönläheinen kokemusperäinen tieto näistä simpan vapaarattaista on ettei nuo mene rikki, vain kynnet lakkaavat tarttumasta, kun ne on hennoilla jousilla toimivia, pohjola kylmät jäykistävät ne, yhtään en ole vaihtanut uuteen huonon toiminnan vuoksi. Useilla noilla omilla jo monia kymppejä ajettu ja monia vuosia käyttöä. Vaparissa on oma laakerointi, melkoisen vatimaton navan laakereihin verrattuna, helpollahan se tosin pääseekin, mutta ei sitä pitäisi kuitenkaa ihan puhtaaksi tehtaan rasvasta pestä, ohut yleisöljy notkistaa vaseliinia, omissani se on riittänyt.

----------


## #78

Kysymys jarruista.
Mulla toisessa pyörässä slx jarrut ja nyt uuteen fillariin tuli guide r jarrut. 
Quideja pitää puristaa huomattavasti enemmän pieneen jarrutukseen kuin slx:ää. 
Onko jarruissa vikaa vaiko ominaisuus? Itse jarrutustehoa enbole saanut mitattua talvesta johtuen.
Quidet kuitenkin 4 mäntäiset, niin luulisi olevan enemmän jarrutehoa?

----------


## STN

> Kysymys jarruista.
> Mulla toisessa pyörässä slx jarrut ja nyt uuteen fillariin tuli guide r jarrut. 
> Quideja pitää puristaa huomattavasti enemmän pieneen jarrutukseen kuin slx:ää. 
> Onko jarruissa vikaa vaiko ominaisuus? Itse jarrutustehoa enbole saanut mitattua talvesta johtuen.
> Quidet kuitenkin 4 mäntäiset, niin luulisi olevan enemmän jarrutehoa?



Ainakin mitä yleensä sanotaan SRAM:n ja Shimanon jarrujen erosta, että Shimano on enemmän on/off tyyppinen jarru ja SRAM taas toiseen laitaan. Tosin nämä yleistyksiä.

----------


## hphuhtin

Uudessa fillarissa voi mennä hetki että jarrupalat hioutuu kohdalleen. N. 30 tosi kovaa jarrutusta, lujasta vauhdista, ei lukossa, sen jälkeen voi sanoa sitten jotain.

----------


## sampo12

Omissa srameissa ainakin on säätö kahvassa. Olen itse tarkoituksella säätänyt aika "tehottomaksi" niin alottelijana on voiman säätely helpompaa

Lähetetty minun SM-N975F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## #78

Tommosesta tehon säädöstä en ole kuullutkaan. En nopeasti huomannut kuin sen ruuvin jolla säädetään kahvan etäisyyttä.

----------


## #78

Äkkiä hyvin erityyliset jarrut. Jotenkin tottunut shimano herkkyyteen. No pitänee vähän totutella ja sisään ajaa jattuja

----------


## Kanuuna

Shimpat tosiaan on/off-tyyppiset, Srameissa ”modulaatiota”. Shimpoille peukku.

----------


## harald

Mihin kohtaan Magurat asettuu tässä? Tämä on osin levyjen koon vertailemista. Jos levy on liian pieni, jarrustakin tulee liian pehmeä. Liian iso levy taas liian pureva. 160 mm = 60 kg kaveri, 180=80 ja 203=100kg noin karkeasti.

Mutta kannataa tosiaan jarruttaa pala sopivaksi levyyn ensin, ennen kuin tekee hätiköityjä päätöksiä. Purevuus paranee parin ekan lenkin aikana.

----------


## jusutus-

> Tommosesta tehon säädöstä en ole kuullutkaan. En nopeasti huomannut kuin sen ruuvin jolla säädetään kahvan etäisyyttä.



Tässä tarkoitettiin kaiketi bite pointin säätöä joka löytyy vain RSC:stä ja Ultimatesta.

----------


## Nixuu

> Tässä tarkoitettiin kaiketi bite pointin säätöä joka löytyy vain RSC:stä ja Ultimatesta.



Myös Hopen jarruissa on bite point:in säätö kahvassa (ainakin Tech 3 E4 / V4 jarruista)

----------


## jusutus-

> Myös Hopen jarruissa on bite point:in säätö kahvassa (ainakin Tech 3 E4 / V4 jarruista)



Aloittaja puhuu SRAMin jarruista  :Vink:

----------


## Noviisipyöräilijä

Voiko rataspakkoja purkaa ja vaihtaa ristiin? Esim. rakentaa kahdesta HG41 pakasta:

11-13-15-17-20-23-26-34T
11-13-15-18-21-24-28-32T

yksi, jossa

15-17-18-20-23-28-32-34

Tuleeko tuossa jotain teknisiä sopivuusongelmia? Muuta siis kuin se niittaus, jonka joutuu purkamaan.

----------


## Qilty

> Joo, tähän tulokseen itsekin tulin. Tai siis SRAMilla taitaa se helmiliitos olla jarrusatulan päässä ja kahvassa on banjo. Ja tosiaan tuossa pikaliittimessä ei taida olla helmiliitosta. No, pitää tutkia vielä hiukka lisää. Eihän tuossa ole ongelmallinen kuin takajarrun letku. Etujarrun letku on oikean kokoinen ja sitten vaihdevaijeri ja hissitolpan vaijeri ovat "perinteistä" tekniikkaa, josta selviää sivuleikkureilla.
> 
> Toinenkin mielenkiintoinen tidbit tuossa artikkelissa:
> _"What they found was quite interesting. Despite the rim essentially being a much larger diameter rotor than, say, a 160mm rotor, the disc brakes turned out to be substantially stronger."_
> 
> Tästähän on täälläkin väännetty. Eli siitä, että vannejarrun vanne on kuin iso jarrulevy. Ei ole.



Kuinkas sulle kävi tässä? Onko se connect a majig kikkare irrotettavaa mallia?

Sain halvalla uudet Apex kahvat ilman satuloita ja valmiiksi mietin että saisko niihin mitkä vaan dottia käyttävät satulat paritettua

----------


## Olli L

> Voiko rataspakkoja purkaa ja vaihtaa ristiin? Esim. rakentaa kahdesta HG41 pakasta:
> 
> 11-13-15-17-20-23-26-34T
> 11-13-15-18-21-24-28-32T
> 
> yksi, jossa
> 
> 15-17-18-20-23-28-32-34
> 
> Tuleeko tuossa jotain teknisiä sopivuusongelmia? Muuta siis kuin se niittaus, jonka joutuu purkamaan.



Sheldon Brownilla on oma kappaleensa rataspakkojen tuunauksesta (https://www.sheldonbrown.com/k7.html).  Ymmärsin lukemaani niin, että ylimääräiselle rattaalle/rattalta vaihto ei ole yhtä sujuvaa kuin HG-rattailla yleensä. Mutta koska ilman HG:a pärjättiin vuosikymmeniä, ei pitäisi olla muita ongelmia. Pienimmän rattaan kuuluisi olla sille paikalle suunniteltu ("Generally, the smallest sprocket needs to have a built-in spacer, designed for the top-gear position.").

Ongelmaksi voi muodostua takavaihtaja. Katsoin paria mallia, joissa pienimmän rattaan maksimikoot olivat 12 ja 14 hammasta. Tosin maantielle (yhteensopivia maaston kanssa kasilla) myydään Michen junnupakkoja (esim.tuolla), jotka alkavat jopa kuudestatoista. Mikä vaihtaja niistä selviää?

Ilmeisesti olet keskiörattaiden pienentämismahdollisuudet käyttänyt jo? Olisi helpompi tapa.

----------


## TERU

Nyt kun olen lukenut Noviisipyöräilijän tarinaa täältä muualtakin enkä enää epäile mitään vedättämistä kaden pakan yhdistämisajatuksesta, vastaan ettei tuohon ole esteitä. Saman suuntaisia olen kokeillut, vaikka suositukset ylittyvät paljonkin. 
Kierteellisen lukkorenkaan alle sopiva teräsrinkula, joka sitten kiristetään riittävän kohtuullisesti, jotta pakka pysyy kasassa. Eipä tuossa muuta, omalla vastuulla voi tehdä mitä vain.

----------


## Noviisipyöräilijä

> Sheldon Brownilla on oma kappaleensa rataspakkojen tuunauksesta (https://www.sheldonbrown.com/k7.html).  Ymmärsin lukemaani niin, että ylimääräiselle rattaalle/rattalta vaihto ei ole yhtä sujuvaa kuin HG-rattailla yleensä. Mutta koska ilman HG:a pärjättiin vuosikymmeniä, ei pitäisi olla muita ongelmia. Pienimmän rattaan kuuluisi olla sille paikalle suunniteltu ("Generally, the smallest sprocket needs to have a built-in spacer, designed for the top-gear position.").
> 
> Ongelmaksi voi muodostua takavaihtaja. Katsoin paria mallia, joissa pienimmän rattaan maksimikoot olivat 12 ja 14 hammasta. Tosin maantielle (yhteensopivia maaston kanssa kasilla) myydään Michen junnupakkoja (esim.tuolla), jotka alkavat jopa kuudestatoista. Mikä vaihtaja niistä selviää?
> 
> Ilmeisesti olet keskiörattaiden pienentämismahdollisuudet käyttänyt jo? Olisi helpompi tapa.



Joo, ei saa kohtuudella enää pienempiä keskiörattaita. Mutta sellainen idea tuli mieleen, että jos laittaisi 11-30T pakan, jättää sitä tuon 11:n pois ja laittaa tilalle toiseen päähän (vanhasta 11-34T pakasta puretun) 34-hampaisen. Lopputulos olisi aika lähellä tuota mitä haen (13-15-17-20-23-26-30-34). Eli pääkäyttö kun painottuu sinne isojen rattaiden päähän (ajaminen melko hidasta) ja valmiin 11-34T:n ongelmana on iso hyppy 2-rattaalta (26) ykköselle (34). 

Tuota minä en ymmärrä, miksi tuo pienin pitää olla mukana? En sitä koskaan käytä ja ketju mahtuu kyllä kulkemaan hieman isommankin ylitse.

----------


## Noviisipyöräilijä

> Kierteellisen lukkorenkaan alle sopiva teräsrinkula, joka sitten kiristetään riittävän kohtuullisesti, jotta pakka pysyy kasassa. Eipä tuossa muuta, omalla vastuulla voi tehdä mitä vain.



Aivan totta, se pakka (valmis tai custom) pitää saada kiristettyä kunnolla navan päälle.

----------


## Olli L

> ....
> Tuota minä en ymmärrä, miksi tuo pienin pitää olla mukana? En sitä koskaan käytä ja ketju mahtuu kyllä kulkemaan hieman isommankin ylitse.
> ...



Pienin ratas kasetissa  on yhtä metallikappaletta sen ja toiseksi pienimmän rattaan väliin tulevan täytteen kanssa. Jos laitat pelkän lätyn pienimmäksi, ja irrallisen välikappaleen, tuo ei liene tukeva. Pienin ratashan on melkeinpä vapaaratasrungon ulkopuolella. 

Tämä näin päättelemälle, en ole kokeillut.

----------


## Noviisipyöräilijä

> Pienin ratas kasetissa  on yhtä metallikappaletta sen ja toiseksi pienimmän rattaan väliin tulevan täytteen kanssa. Jos laitat pelkän lätyn pienimmäksi, ja irrallisen välikappaleen, tuo ei liene tukeva. Pienin ratashan on melkeinpä vapaaratasrungon ulkopuolella. 
> 
> Tämä näin päättelemälle, en ole kokeillut.



Joo, varmaan se jonkun prikan sitten vaatii, että pakan kiristys toimii. Pitää tutkia tarkemmin, kun saan osat irti.

----------


## oem

Tektro jarruöljy
Käykö ja mikä mineraaliöljy muutaman tipan täydentämiseen?
Vajaus johtunee palojen kulumisesta ja ilmenee
kun pyörä käy nurin eli renkaat ylöspäin.
Ilmaantuu, (ilmat poistuu), mutta haittaa seuraavia jarrutuksia siihen asti.

----------


## TERU

Pienimmässä on se ritiratipinta, voi sen jättää pois ja korvaa sileällä teräsrinkulalla ja kiristää pakan kunnolla, kylsepysyy. Vaihtaja toimii noinkin, se on varmaa.

----------


## STN

> Tektro jarruöljy
> Käykö ja mikä mineraaliöljy muutaman tipan täydentämiseen?
> Vajaus johtunee palojen kulumisesta ja ilmenee
> kun pyörä käy nurin eli renkaat ylöspäin.
> Ilmaantuu, (ilmat poistuu), mutta haittaa seuraavia jarrutuksia siihen asti.



Ei kannata jarruihin kokeilla vippaskonstia. Shimanolla ainakin on 50 ml puteli valikoimissa, joka maksaa muutaman euron. Tosin en tiedä onko Treknon jarruissa eri öljy sisällä.

----------


## oem

^Tilasin pienen pullon Shimano-nestettä joka myyjän mukaan käy myös Tektroon, punainen neste.

----------


## KetjutOn

Onko kokemusta miten saa Ultegran 11-lehtisen rataspakan irti. Ähräsin tunnin verran rataspakan kanssa, mutta en saanut pakkaa irti. Työkalut (Park tool) on ok. Kiitollinen vinkeistä.

----------


## Moska

Kiinnitysruuvia auki, vai rattaita pois vaparilta?

----------


## Aakoo

> Onko kokemusta miten saa Ultegran 11-lehtisen rataspakan irti. Ähräsin tunnin verran rataspakan kanssa, mutta en saanut pakkaa irti. Työkalut (Park tool) on ok. Kiitollinen vinkeistä.



On joo. Pidetään pakkaa ketjuruoskalla paikallaan, ja avataan pakka vääntämällä avaimella lukitusrengasta vastapäivään.

----------


## KetjutOn

> Kiinnitysruuvia auki, vai rattaita pois vaparilta?



Kiinnitysruuvi jumittaa. Rataspakkoja on tullut uusittua ennenkin. Joskus olleet tiukassa, mutta aina olen ne irti saanut. Kokeilen vielä kerran irroitusta. Jos ei onnistu, niin pitänee viedä kiekko jollekin pyörähuollon ammattilaiselle.

----------


## Oses

Ostin kiekkosetin käytettynä. Pinnat ovat kiinnitetty navasta kehiin siten, että risteävät pinnat osuvat toisiinsa. Satunnaisesti kun painoa laittaa paljon etu- tai takarenkaalle, kuuluu metallinen paukahdus, eli pinnat ikäänkuin liikahtavat hiukan paikoillaan äänen kerä. Onko tämä normaalia? Yksi pinna oli myös takakiekosta kovin löysällä, ja selkeästi taipunut siitä kohdasta, missä se risteää toisen pinnan kanssa. Kiristin pinnan takaisin. 

Kiekot olivat myyjän mukaan otettu uudesta pyörästä, mitä en epäilekään. Pinnat ehkä vaikuttavat näppituntumalla myös vähän löysiltä, pitäisi ehkä kiristellä? Ajoa on jo varmaan 400 km alla. 


Molemmat kehät pyörivät suorana ja vaikuttavat muutenkin tukevalta. Vähän vaan epäilyttää tällainen paukkuminen, ei ole ennen tullut vastaan.

Onko kellään kokemusta vastaavasta tai neuvoja asiaan liittyen?

----------


## Pexxi

> Kiinnitysruuvi jumittaa. Rataspakkoja on tullut uusittua ennenkin. Joskus olleet tiukassa, mutta aina olen ne irti saanut. Kokeilen vielä kerran irroitusta. Jos ei onnistu, niin pitänee viedä kiekko jollekin pyörähuollon ammattilaiselle.



Jatkovartta vaan kehiin niin saa lisää vääntömomenttia. Joskus oli itselläkin tiukalla ja aika hurjalta tuntui vääntää mutta irti lähti.

----------


## Noviisipyöräilijä

> Kiinnitysruuvi jumittaa. Rataspakkoja on tullut uusittua ennenkin. Joskus olleet tiukassa, mutta aina olen ne irti saanut. Kokeilen vielä kerran irroitusta. Jos ei onnistu, niin pitänee viedä kiekko jollekin pyörähuollon ammattilaiselle.



Ohut spray-öljy voi auttaa, jos/kun tunkeutuun kapillaarisesti sen kiinnitysmutterin alle. Toinen kikka on se, että vääntö päälle ja samalla napauttaa terävästi vararalla mutteriin.

----------


## itv

> Ostin kiekkosetin käytettynä. Pinnat ovat kiinnitetty navasta kehiin siten, että risteävät pinnat osuvat toisiinsa. Satunnaisesti kun painoa laittaa paljon etu- tai takarenkaalle, kuuluu metallinen paukahdus, eli pinnat ikäänkuin liikahtavat hiukan paikoillaan äänen kerä. Onko tämä normaalia? Yksi pinna oli myös takakiekosta kovin löysällä, ja selkeästi taipunut siitä kohdasta, missä se risteää toisen pinnan kanssa. Kiristin pinnan takaisin. 
> 
> Kiekot olivat myyjän mukaan otettu uudesta pyörästä, mitä en epäilekään. Pinnat ehkä vaikuttavat näppituntumalla myös vähän löysiltä, pitäisi ehkä kiristellä? Ajoa on jo varmaan 400 km alla. 
> 
> 
> Molemmat kehät pyörivät suorana ja vaikuttavat muutenkin tukevalta. Vähän vaan epäilyttää tällainen paukkuminen, ei ole ennen tullut vastaan.
> 
> Onko kellään kokemusta vastaavasta tai neuvoja asiaan liittyen?



Risteävien pinnojen kuuluukiin osua toisiinsa (mennä ristiin) normaalissa 3-ristiin-puolauksessa kerran. Eli navasta lähtevä pinna risteää kolmen muun samalta puolelta lähtevän pinnan kanssa. Kahdessa ensimmäisessa kohtaamisessa pinnat eivät kosketa toisiaan, mutta kolmannessa kyllä.

Uusissa, juuri puolatuissa kiekoissa myös tuota paukahtelua saattaa esiintyä, etenkin jos jännityksiä ei ole kunnolla poistettu. Mutta 400km ajetuissa tuo ei liene syynä. Veikkaisin epätasaisia kireyksiä. Jos lähdet kiristelemään itse, ota huomioon että takakiekossa (ja myös edessä jos levyjarrukiekko) yleensä toisen puolen kuuluu olla löysemmällä, muuten kiekko on sivussa rungon/haarukan keskilinjasta.

----------


## KetjutOn

Kiitos vastaajille. Sain rataspakan mutterin lopultakin irti tukemalla kiekon kunnolla. Naputtelin varovasti keskiöruuvin avaajaa samalla kun vääntö oli päällä. Jatkovarren käyttö kävi myös mielessä, mutta en kokeillut, kun muutenkin hirvitti, että vanne menee solmuun.

----------


## Noviisipyöräilijä

> Kiitos vastaajille. Sain rataspakan mutterin lopultakin irti tukemalla kiekon kunnolla. Naputtelin varovasti keskiöruuvin avaajaa samalla kun vääntö oli päällä. Jatkovarren käyttö kävi myös mielessä, mutta en kokeillut, kun muutenkin hirvitti, että vanne menee solmuun.



Se työkalun vääntö pitäisi kohdistaa kokonaan siihen kierteeseen, eli pakka pitää tukea vanhalla ketjulla tai ketjupiiskalla. Tällöin itse vanteeseen ei kohdistu juurikaan voimia, vaan pelkästään rataspakkaan.

----------


## Oses

> Risteävien pinnojen kuuluukiin osua toisiinsa (mennä ristiin) normaalissa 3-ristiin-puolauksessa kerran. Eli navasta lähtevä pinna risteää kolmen muun samalta puolelta lähtevän pinnan kanssa. Kahdessa ensimmäisessa kohtaamisessa pinnat eivät kosketa toisiaan, mutta kolmannessa kyllä.
> 
> Uusissa, juuri puolatuissa kiekoissa myös tuota paukahtelua saattaa esiintyä, etenkin jos jännityksiä ei ole kunnolla poistettu. Mutta 400km ajetuissa tuo ei liene syynä. Veikkaisin epätasaisia kireyksiä. Jos lähdet kiristelemään itse, ota huomioon että takakiekossa (ja myös edessä jos levyjarrukiekko) yleensä toisen puolen kuuluu olla löysemmällä, muuten kiekko on sivussa rungon/haarukan keskilinjasta.



Kiitoksia vastauksesta! Eli normaalia tämä siis on. Ei tuota paukahtelua enää juurikaan kuule. Ensimmäisillä lenkeillä poksui aika paljonkin. Hyvä tietää tuokin että toinen puoli pitää jättää löysemmälle. Tuskin lähden itse kiristelemään, ellen huomaa yksittäisiä löysiä pinnoja.

----------


## STN

> Kiitoksia vastauksesta! Eli normaalia tämä siis on. Ei tuota paukahtelua enää juurikaan kuule. Ensimmäisillä lenkeillä poksui aika paljonkin. Hyvä tietää tuokin että toinen puoli pitää jättää löysemmälle. Tuskin lähden itse kiristelemään, ellen huomaa yksittäisiä löysiä pinnoja.



Pinnat käsittääkseni kuuluu olla yhtä kireällä, tosin ne ovat pidempiä toisella puolen kuin toisella. Itse asiassa Park Tool WTA-sovelluksessa (Wheel Tension Application, googlle löytää) kertoo että pitäisi pyrkiä maksimissaan 20 % eroon pinnoissa.

----------


## Moska

> Pinnat käsittääkseni kuuluu olla yhtä kireällä, tosin ne ovat pidempiä toisella puolen kuin toisella. Itse asiassa Park Tool WTA-sovelluksessa (Wheel Tension Application, googlle löytää) kertoo että pitäisi pyrkiä maksimissaan 20 % eroon pinnoissa.



Jos navan pinnojen kiinnityskohta ei ole symmetrisesti vanteen pinnojen porauksiin niin silloin pinnat ovat toisella puolella löysemmällä ja pidemmät. 
Varmaankin tuo parktoolin sovellus on aivan oikeassa, mutta tuo sääntö koskee saman puolen pinnoja.
Tuota kompensoimaan on tehty epäsymmetrisiä vanteita ja monesti takana pinnauskin on epäsymmetrinen, eli esimerkiksi oikealla 2ristiin ja vasemmalla 1suoraan.

----------


## STN

> Jos navan pinnojen kiinnityskohta ei ole symmetrisesti vanteen pinnojen porauksiin niin silloin pinnat ovat toisella puolella löysemmällä ja pidemmät. 
> Varmaankin tuo parktoolin sovellus on aivan oikeassa, mutta tuo sääntö koskee saman puolen pinnoja.
> Tuota kompensoimaan on tehty epäsymmetrisiä vanteita ja monesti takana pinnauskin on epäsymmetrinen, eli esimerkiksi oikealla 2ristiin ja vasemmalla 1suoraan.



Itsellä ainakaan ei ole tullut eteen kiekkosettiä, jossa olisi pinnat eri tiukkuudella, tosin en ole ostanut uutena kuin Fulcrumin ja Campagnolon kiekkosettejä.

----------


## oppes

> Itsellä ainakaan ei ole tullut eteen kiekkosettiä, jossa olisi pinnat eri tiukkuudella, tosin en ole ostanut uutena kuin Fulcrumin ja Campagnolon kiekkosettejä.



No jos pinnojen kulma on erilainen eri puolella (tyypillistä levyjarrullisissa / takakiekossa) niin totta **nassa ne pinnat on eri tiukkuudella eri puolella. Ne on epäsymmetriset.

----------


## Moska

Jos ne olivat yhtä kireällä, niin vanne tulisi keskelle jos vaan pitemmissä pinnoissa kierre riittäisi ja lyhyemmät yltäisi nipalle.
Jos on symmetrinen pinnoitus.

----------


## kervelo

> Itsellä ainakaan ei ole tullut eteen kiekkosettiä, jossa olisi pinnat eri tiukkuudella, tosin en ole ostanut uutena kuin Fulcrumin ja Campagnolon kiekkosettejä.



Campagnolon ja Fulcrumin kiekoissa perusperiaate on ihan sama, kuin missä tahansa muissakin kiekoissa: takakiekon vasemman puolen pinnojen jännite on oikeaa puolta pienempi.
http://www.campagnolo-sirer.cz/img/c..._2015-2016.pdf

----------


## STN

> No jos pinnojen kulma on erilainen eri puolella (tyypillistä levyjarrullisissa / takakiekossa) niin totta **nassa ne pinnat on eri tiukkuudella eri puolella. Ne on epäsymmetriset.



Kuulostaa loogiselta, mutta uskon mittaria enemmän kuin mutua.

----------


## oppes

> Kuulostaa loogiselta, mutta uskon mittaria enemmän kuin mutua.



No ei ole mutua vaan ihan mittarista nähtyä ja korvalla kuultua. Jokaisessa kiekossa (neljä fillaria).

----------


## Noviisipyöräilijä

Mahtaako kellään olla tiedossa hyvää ohjetta kiekon/vanteen säätämiseen? Siis missä järjestyksessä homma tehdään, kun pitää säätää sivuttaisheitto, pystyheitto ja vieläpä pinnojen kireys? Mä olen säätänyt lähinnä sivuheittoa noiden vannejarrujen takia, mutta voisi samalla vaivalla opetella säätämään vanteen oikein.  :Hymy:  

Muistelen, että on olemassa äänitaajuuteen perustuvia appseja vanteen kireyden mittaamiseen. Toimivatko ne?

----------


## TERU

Selasin nettiä etsien jotain sopivaa ohjetta, vähän olivat brutaaleja ja Velgigin aloitti keväthuolto-ohjeensa pyörän pesun tärkeydellä, omissani tuo on viimeisin, oikeastaan vältän pyörön pesu kuin ruttoa. Maastoajot puuttuu kokonaan omiltani.

Vanteen kasaus omissani on myös melkoisen kehno esimerkki kenellekään muulle, mutta jotain ehkä. Kiekon pyöreydestä aloitan, se ensin nollaheittoon, sitten sivuttaisheitto nollaan kun vannejarrut. Pinnojen kireyden tasaisuus on juuri kuten oppes selitti, pystymmällä puolella korvaan ja sormeen tulee olla kireämmällä, soinnista sen kuulee ja tasaisuus tärkein asia. Muutaman satasen ajon jälkee tarkistus ja yleensä varttikierros jokaista pinnaa kireämmälle venttiilistä lähtien, jos tarttee ja yleensä tarpeen jos kokonaan uusi kiekko. 
Jos vain katkenneen pinnan vaihto, en poista edes rengasta kun nippeli jää vanteeseen ehjänä, pinnan pujottelu paikoilleen ja kiristys  sopivasti, pyöreyden ja suoruuden tarkistus.

----------


## antsa_m

Moii,,sellanen vanteen rakentelu ohje sattu miulle kohille,,haulla " Rihtausohje J. Puhakka". https://docplayer.fi/1491581-Rihtausohje-j-puhakka.html. Tuossa aika hyvin saa käsityksen,vanteen tekoon ja rihtaamiseen. Ja oon joskus enennkin maininnut, että jos on joku vanha kiekko,,niin sillä alkuun harjoittelee rihtaamista ja perehtyy kuinka se on kasattu,,ei se mitään rakettitiedettä ole.

----------


## TERU

Ei ole rakettitiedettä ei, ensimmäiset kiekot kasasin oikein kasattua kiekkoa mallina käyttäen ja kun oikeaoppisuus on kaukana näistä, niin jouduin panemaan kiekkoon n. 15 cm verran pidemmästi pinnaa kuin ammattilainen olisi laittanut, painoa lisää!

Ei nämä ole mitään kisatason kiekkoja ei, vaan retki- matka- asiointitasoisia, jopa kierrätysosia, uudet navat kuitenkin aina vähintään simpan keskihintaisia. Sellaisista kisattomistahan tässä keskustelu?

----------


## Noviisipyöräilijä

> Kiekon pyöreydestä aloitan, se ensin nollaheittoon, sitten sivuttaisheitto nollaan kun vannejarrut. Pinnojen kireyden tasaisuus on juuri kuten oppes selitti, pystymmällä puolella korvaan ja sormeen tulee olla kireämmällä, soinnista sen kuulee ja tasaisuus tärkein asia.



Tuossa asetat siis kiekon pyöreyden (pystyheiton) pinnan kireyden edelle. Ongelma on, ettei molempia voi säätää optimiin, ainakaan jos vanne ei ole ihan priima. 

Kysymys kuulukin: kumpi on haitallisempaa, epätasainen pinnojen kireys vai vanteen pystyheitto? Sivuttaisheitto on tärkeää, jos vannejarru. Levyjarrulla se liene samassa tärkeydessä pystyheiton kanssa.

----------


## Noviisipyöräilijä

> Moii,,sellanen vanteen rakentelu ohje sattu miulle kohille,,haulla " Rihtausohje J. Puhakka". https://docplayer.fi/1491581-Rihtausohje-j-puhakka.html. Tuossa aika hyvin saa käsityksen,vanteen tekoon ja rihtaamiseen. Ja oon joskus enennkin maininnut, että jos on joku vanha kiekko,,niin sillä alkuun harjoittelee rihtaamista ja perehtyy kuinka se on kasattu,,ei se mitään rakettitiedettä ole.



Ihan hyvä ohje uuden kasaamiseen. Vanhalla vanteella (kiekolla) harjoittelu on sikäli vaikeaa, että jos vannekehä saanut kipeää (ei ole suora ilman pinnoja) niin se vaikuttaa merkittävästi suoraksi oiotun vanteen pinnojen kireyteen. 

Mulla meni vanne lentokonekuljetuksessa vinoksi. Oioin pinnoilla kiristämällä suoraksi ja seuraavalla reissulla hajosi noin 10 pinnaa. Normaalisti niitä menee 0-2 per muutaman viikon reissu.

----------


## TERU

> Tuossa asetat siis kiekon pyöreyden (pystyheiton) pinnan kireyden edelle. Ongelma on, ettei molempia voi säätää optimiin, ainakaan jos vanne ei ole ihan priima. 
> 
> Kysymys kuulukin: kumpi on haitallisempaa, epätasainen pinnojen kireys vai vanteen pystyheitto? Sivuttaisheitto on tärkeää, jos vannejarru. Levyjarrulla se liene samassa tärkeydessä pystyheiton kanssa.



Jonkinverran kireyttä täytyy jo olla kun ruvetaan pyöreyttä ja sitten suoruutta hakemaan, tarvittaessa löysätään pinnojen kireyttä siltä alueelta mistä tarvii. Melkoisen lähelle pääsee jo kun alkukiristää nippelit ruuvitaltalla niin ettei kierrettä juuri enää näy. Molemmat mielestäni haitallisia, pyöreä vanteen tulee olla ja melkoisen tasainen pinnojen kireys, työjärjestystä enemmän kuin tärkeyttä aattelin.

PS Vanteen keskittäminen haarkoiden väliin jäi vielä tuosta pois, sopivassa saumassa sekin tulee tehdä jotta pyörä kulkee suoraan.

----------


## oppes

> Ihan hyvä ohje uuden kasaamiseen. Vanhalla vanteella (kiekolla) harjoittelu on sikäli vaikeaa, että jos vannekehä saanut kipeää (ei ole suora ilman pinnoja) niin se vaikuttaa merkittävästi suoraksi oiotun vanteen pinnojen kireyteen. 
> 
> Mulla meni vanne lentokonekuljetuksessa vinoksi. Oioin pinnoilla kiristämällä suoraksi ja seuraavalla reissulla hajosi noin 10 pinnaa. Normaalisti niitä menee 0-2 per muutaman viikon reissu.



Jotain sulla menee pieleen. Minulla ei kymppitonnien ajelussa mennyt ensimmäistäkään pinnaa. Etsippä nyt ensin kunnon kiekon rakentaa/huoltaja.

----------


## Noviisipyöräilijä

> Jotain sulla menee pieleen. Minulla ei kymppitonnien ajelussa mennyt ensimmäistäkään pinnaa. Etsippä nyt ensin kunnon kiekon rakentaa/huoltaja.



Kyllä tuo kuorma +30kg voi jotain vaikuttaa. Ja tietty kaikki vanteet tähän asti olleet melko vanhoja. 

Kiekonrakentajani on nyt XXL ja sieltä 60€:lla uusi takavanne.  :Hymy:

----------


## MTB Engineer

No ei ole ihme jos 60€ kiekko ei kestä, mutta toki jos noita jaksaa vaihtaa ja ajella surkeilla navoilla niin yhden kunnollisen hinnalla saa noita ~5kpl.

----------


## Noviisipyöräilijä

> No ei ole ihme jos 60€ kiekko ei kestä, mutta toki jos noita jaksaa vaihtaa ja ajella surkeilla navoilla niin yhden kunnollisen hinnalla saa noita ~5kpl.



No tuopa minulla 300€ euron vanne, väänetään siitä kolmasosa 5cm sivuun, oikaistaan ja katsotaan miten pinnat kestää.  :Vink:  Sillä tavalla hajosi vanha vanne, jolla ei ollut mitään tekemistä tämän 60€ vanteen kanssa. maksoi muistaakseni 20€ käytettynä. Ajelin sillä noin 3000km ennen kuin lentoyhtiö väänsi solmuun.

----------


## TERU

Kestää tuo 60 e. kiekko normaalia retki- matka-ajoa kunnes jarrupalat syö kyljet puhki, kun sen jälkirihtaa jonkun satasen jälkeen huolellisesti. Onnistuu nyt jo ominkin konstein, kun täältä äärettömän hyvää ohjetta. Pinnojen riittävä kireys ja tasaisuus, siinä se.

PS Pinnojen ongelmattomaksi työstämisen lisäksi tuo uusi Deorenapa ongelmattomaksi, kun tarkistaa laakerien kireyden, ei yhtään klappia mutta ei yhtään kireällekään. Usein tehtaan jäliltä laakeri on kasaukseltaan liian kireä, se lyhentää ikää.

----------


## Nautiskelija

Tuleeko laadullisesti pahasti takapakkia, jos laitan tämän "vain" Deore-tasoisen 2x10 kampisetin (alustavasti 34/24) xls-tasoisen 3x10 kampisetin tilalle (ja laitan xls etuvaihtajan vivun tietysti 2x -asentoon)? Tarkoituksena on selkeyttää 29-maasturin vaihteistoa. 2x on tuntunut cyclossa mukavalta ja toisaalta haluan pitää hypyt suht pieninä, koska vaihtelevaa käyttöä ja usein muksukärry perässä.

https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...0-34-24-629732

----------


## TERU

En näe mitää estettä noiden kampien suhteen ja kolmelle tarkoitettu kahva toimii täysin myös kahdella rattaalla, mutta pääseekö paljon nykyistä parempaan?
Vois harkita taakse tiheämpiportaista pakkaa, sillä porrastusta voi paremmin tiivistää, vaikkapa 12-28T tästä
https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...ear-set-869392

----------


## TERU

Vaihdetaanpa kauppaa niin heti saatavilla
https://www.bike-components.de/en/Sh...ssette-p43864/

----------


## Nautiskelija

Kiitos, Teru. Hyvä idea pohtia kokonaisuus  jo alkuunsa tiheämmän (ja samalla vähempi hampaisen) kautta. Täytyy siis harkita myös vähempihampaisia versioita kampisarjasta, jottei kevyestä päästä joudu liikaa tinkimään. Kärryä vetäessä tietyt mäet nostaa pulssin, molempiin suuntiin mennessä =D

----------


## TERU

Hattua, tai siis kypärää tekis monta kertaa mieli nostaa, kun näkee lastekärryä vetävän kuskin, mutta olen välttänyt ettei tulisi puheita kylillä.😁

Pakan vaihto ei tosin pulssiin vaikuta, mutta noita tehtaan välityksiä kannattaa miettiä omaan tarpeeseen sopivammiksi. Minulla nuo rimppajalat ilman kärryäkin edellyttävät tarkkaa valintaa kammen ja pakan rattaisiin, vaikka alpitkin ympäristöstä puuttuvat.

----------


## Noviisipyöräilijä

Täällä hyvä laskuri, jolla saa valmiin taulukon eri välityssuhteista. Auttaa suunnittelemaan optimaalista välitystä omiin tarpeisiin. 

https://www.sheldonbrown.com/gear-calc.html

----------


## TERU

Olen laskenut kynällä, paperilla ja laskimella itselleni taulukon, jossa on etenemä metreissä per kampikierros omille ratsasyhdistelmilleni, esimerkki 46/17×2,135=N, siis eturatas/takaratas x renkaan ympärysmitta = etenemä. Tuohon kun on tottunut niin pärjäilee. 
Toisen jo edesmenneen partanaaman gurumaisia ohjeita on myös tullut seuratuksi.

----------


## Nautiskelija

Tattis, nyt onkin hyvä hetki ottaa laskuri käyttöön. Laskettuja numeroita vertailemalla erot hahmottaa kieltämättä paremmin. Testasin heti.
Heh, lastenkärryä vetävillä näyttäisi usein olevan vähäisen näköinen panostus omaan kulkineeseen ja puoliso tms siinä sitten vieressä jäniksenä harrastepyörän selässä =D

----------


## Noviisipyöräilijä

Lastenkärryn vetäminen lienee lähellä retkipyöräilyä, jossa usein 20-30kg kuormaa. Itsellä pääosin käytössä eturattaat 24 ja 32, ja takana väli 20-34. Eli varsin hiljaa kuljetaan ja hyvin hiljaa ylämäissä. Alamäissä taas ei tarvitse juurikaan polkea, eli +30km/h vauhdeissa voi vain katsella maisemia.  :Hymy:  

Laskin joskus keskinopeuksia ja noin 10km/h on koko päivän keskinopeus. Siitä kun vähentää tauot, niin päästään hurjaan 15km/h keskivauhtiin ajossa.  :Hymy:

----------


## TERU

Samoin minun Saimaankierroksilla ja itärajan retkillä on ajoajan keskinopeus ollut samoissa n. 15 km keskinopeuksissa. 
Ei nopeus eikä päivämatkakaan ole tärkeintä, kun noin retkeilee. Ajoaika päivittäin kuitenkin monia tunteja joten kilometrejäkin kertyy. Nämä retket olleet kesyjä Noviisipyöräilijän suunnitelmaan verrattuna, vain viikon mittaisia,  itärajan liepeillä joitakin, kerran saaristoreitti ja kerran naapuripohjoismaissa. Täysi retkivarustus noissa aina mukana. Alkaa riittää.

----------


## 0802905

Onko tuo ihan normaalia että toisen puolen dropoutin hahlo on isompi kuin toinen. Toisella puolella prikkaan ei jää ympärille tilaa.  Alkoi epäilyttää kun pyörä oli kasattu tehtaalla väärin; linkuston puslien osalta.
Pyörä: Radon skeen trail 2020.

----------


## Kanuuna

^En tiedä, onko normaalia. Sanoisin, että ei ole normaalia. Mutta onko haittaakaan, kun kyseessä on läpiakselivehje. Ei napaa kuitenkaan hahlon varassa ole tarkoitus pyörittää.

----------


## Minttukaakao

> Tietääköhän joku käykö nykyinen 11x Potenza/Centaur takavaihtaja yhteen 2013 SR kahvan kanssa? Nykyään pyörässä on 2013 Athena vaihtaja mutta on tarve 32 takapakalle.



 Vastaanpa itselleni että ainakin Centaur toimii oikein hyvin. Luulis 32-34 välityksen riittävän vähän jyrkempäänkin mäkeen..  :Hymy:

----------


## das_rad

Kesäkiekoissa DT Swissin 350 classic navat (135mm 5mm QR adapterit) ja kävin miettimään saisko noihin vaihdettua 10mm (QR/noneQR) akselit tilalle näillä adaptereilla?

https://www.bikester.fi/997121.html#productDetails

----------


## das_rad

> Kesäkiekoissa DT Swissin 350 classic navat (135mm 5mm QR adapterit) ja kävin miettimään saisko noihin vaihdettua 10mm (QR/noneQR) akselit tilalle näillä adaptereilla?
> 
> https://www.bikester.fi/997121.html#productDetails



Edit: Eli tarkoituksena käyttää nykyisen 5mm QR:n tilalla normi avodropeissa 10mm QR akseleita (tai vastaavat kiinteät akslit kenties) - ja vahvistusta kaivattais uskolle, että näin tosiaan pitäis olla mahdollista tehdä. DT:n navasta siis pitäis mennä toi 10mm akseli läpi, ja eiks sen pitäis olla kiristettävissä droppeihin siinä missä normi 5mm QR akselikin(10mm ulkohalkaisija adapterin kanssa)? Etuna tässä 10mm  adaptereissa olis, että vain akseli ja runko ovat vertikaalisti kontaktissa, kun nyt tuossa on runko, adapteri ja akseli (5mm).

----------


## J4nn3R

Maastojarrujen (I.S.) ja droppitangon naittamiseen löytyy nykyään montaa tapaa, mutta mikä ois suositeltavin jos lähdetään nollasta ja budjetti tarkotus pitää matalana? Vaihteita tullaan käskyttämään tangon päästä ja mekaaniset levarit lienee hinnaltaan ylivertaiset. Vaihtoehtoina näyttää olevan joko satulat, jotka toimii maantiekahvojen vetosuhteella tai maantiekahvat joissa on maastokahvojen vetosuhde. Onko näissä vaihtoehdoissa toiminnassa, säädöissä yms. eroja kokemusten mukaan? Hinnat vaikuttaisi olevan varsin samoissa.

Lähetetty minun GM1903 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Gargamel

Minulla nämä vivut koska vielä v-jarrut: 

https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/BLTEKR...r-brake-levers

Seuraavaksi hankinnassa on kuitenkin mekaaniset levarit, ja niitä ei yllättäen näytä  kovin paljon olevan v-jarruvipusuhteella tarjolla. Ilmeisesti ko. tuote on niin halpispyörien osaa että niitä ei kunnialliset osakaupat myy. Maantiekahvoille käyvissä malleissa valinnanvara tuntuu olevan parempi, ainakin näin tuotteiden happamuutta arvioivan ketun näkökulmasta.

----------


## simoz

Olen saanut päähänpiston, että Whyte Glencoen alkuperäiset kiekot (WTB ST i23 vanteet, Whyten omat navat ja pinnat) pitäisi vaihtaa parempiin. Jos vaihdan ne DT Swiss GR 1600 -kiekkoihin, onko ajofiilikseen odotettavissa olennaista eroa?

----------


## J4nn3R

> Minulla nämä vivut koska vielä v-jarrut: 
> 
> https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/BLTEKR...r-brake-levers
> 
> Seuraavaksi hankinnassa on kuitenkin mekaaniset levarit, ja niitä ei yllättäen näytä  kovin paljon olevan v-jarruvipusuhteella tarjolla. Ilmeisesti ko. tuote on niin halpispyörien osaa että niitä ei kunnialliset osakaupat myy. Maantiekahvoille käyvissä malleissa valinnanvara tuntuu olevan parempi, ainakin näin tuotteiden happamuutta arvioivan ketun näkökulmasta.



Aijaa, eli noi ei käykään. Mä oon luullut että mekaaniset levarit on oletuksena samalla vetosuhteella kun v-jarrut, mut onko niilläkin omansa? Vai sama kun perus canteilla? Bb7 road ja joku muu suht tunnettu satula ainakin löyty satuloista maantiejarrujen vetosuhteella.

Lähetetty minun GM1903 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Aakoo

> Minulla nämä vivut koska vielä v-jarrut: 
> 
> https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/BLTEKR...r-brake-levers
> 
> Seuraavaksi hankinnassa on kuitenkin mekaaniset levarit, ja niitä ei yllättäen näytä  kovin paljon olevan v-jarruvipusuhteella tarjolla. Ilmeisesti ko. tuote on niin halpispyörien osaa että niitä ei kunnialliset osakaupat myy. Maantiekahvoille käyvissä malleissa valinnanvara tuntuu olevan parempi, ainakin näin tuotteiden happamuutta arvioivan ketun näkökulmasta.



Eikö noiden kanssa käy ihan perus mekaaniset maastopuolen levarit? Löytyyhän noita esim. Avid BB7: https://www.bike-components.de/en/Av...oseout-p46269/

----------


## J4nn3R

> Eikö noiden kanssa käy ihan perus mekaaniset maastopuolen levarit? Löytyyhän noita esim. Avid BB7: https://www.bike-components.de/en/Av...oseout-p46269/



Mä olisin olettanut näin, mutta mulla ei oo mekaanisia levareita ollu missään pyörässä. Eli onko mekaanisissa "maastolevareissa" sama vipusuhde kuin v-jarruissa? Miten tää nyt sitte on.

Lähetetty minun GM1903 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Vivve

Miksi mekaaniset kun samaan rahaan saa hydrauliset?

----------


## Marsusram

> Eli onko mekaanisissa "maastolevareissa" sama vipusuhde kuin v-jarruissa? Miten tää nyt sitte on.



On. Ainakin tarpeeksi lähelle sama, jotta toimii.

----------


## TERU

Pitkälänkiset veet vaativat pidemmän vedon kuin maantie- tai cantit ja kait enimmät levarit, joten kahvat sen mukaan. Tomii jotenkuten sopivasti sekaisinkin.

----------


## Aakoo

> Miksi mekaaniset kun samaan rahaan saa hydrauliset?



Mistä ja mitkä droppitankoon sopivat hydrauliset saa samaan rahaan kuin mekaaniset?

----------


## Vivve

Oho, luulin puhuttavan maastopuolen osista kun puhuttiin v-jarruista  :Leveä hymy:  mutta eipä hintaero jää kovin suureksi siltikään.

----------


## Nautiskelija

Onko olemassa adapteri, jota käyttämällä flat mount jarrusatulaan saisi 180mm jarrulevyn? Etujarru kyseessä ja BR-RS405 satula.

----------


## J4nn3R

Kahvat ja satulat mekaanisina on satasen luokkaa, hydraulisina esim. TRP Hylex lähemmäs kolme satkua.

----------


## TERU

> Onko olemassa adapteri, jota käyttämällä flat mount jarrusatulaan saisi 180mm jarrulevyn? Etujarru kyseessä ja BR-RS405 satula.



Yksi paikka jossa noita osia voi olla, tuli omaan keulaan tosin Formulaan sopiva, ei nyt jaksa penkoa.
https://www.bike-discount.de/en/shop...ptors-284/l-24

----------


## juhss

Saakohan Shimanon xt hydraulisiin maastolevyjarruihin jotenkin maantiekahvat liitettyä. Ja mitkähän kahvat tuohon sopisi. Tekisi mieli sinkulaan vaihtaa droppitanko.

----------


## harald

Eikö mistään löydy hydraulista pääsylinteriä, joka olisi vaijerivetoinen?

----------


## Nautiskelija

> Yksi paikka jossa noita osia voi olla, tuli omaan keulaan tosin Formulaan sopiva, ei nyt jaksa penkoa.
> https://www.bike-discount.de/en/shop...ptors-284/l-24



Pahoin pelkään, ettei löydy mistään/ ole olemassa. Tarkoitus oli nopeuttaa kiekkojen vaihtoa kahden pyörän välillä, pitämällä molemmissa 180 levyä. En viitteis maasturista pienentää 160 kokoiseksi, joten ehkä vaan suosiolla vaihdan levyn pyörän mukaan tältä erää..

----------


## J4nn3R

> Saakohan Shimanon xt hydraulisiin maastolevyjarruihin jotenkin maantiekahvat liitettyä. Ja mitkähän kahvat tuohon sopisi. Tekisi mieli sinkulaan vaihtaa droppitanko.



Mä koitin tätä juuri selvittää, ennen kun päädyin siihen, että lähen metsästämään mekaanisia. Trp Hylex on varmaan ainoa vaihtoehto hydrauliseksi ja noita ei näyttäis olevan pelkkinä kahvoina, noista hybridisysteemeistäkään en oo löytänyt semmosta settiä, jolla vois hyödyntää vanhoja satuloita. Eli mun ohuehkon käsityksen mukaan ei saa, ainakaan valmiina kaupallisena ratkasuna.

Edit: Trickstuffin Doppel Moppel sylinteri vaijerikahvojen ja hydraulisatuloiden väliin löyty sopuisaan 300e hintaan. Eli ei ainakaan mun setuppiin.

----------


## Zorbuli

Osaisiko joku neuvoa mistä saisi sellaista "letkua" joka työnnetään esim. vaihdevaijerin vaihdon yhteydessä vanhan vaijerin avulla läpi jotta uuden vaijerin asentaminen kävisi helposti sitä pitkin. Tämä siis siksi että vaijeri kulkee osan matkaa rungon sisässä ilman mitään suojakuorta.

Olisko tämä juurikin sitä:

https://www.bike24.com/p2116849.html

----------


## xubu

^ Sido siihen vaihdevaijeriin ompelulanka ja mittaa suunnilleen etäisyys reikien välillä ja pujota lanka ylemmästä reiästä sisään. Ota pölynimuri ja ime lanka siitä alemmasta reiästä läpi. 
Vedä sitten langan avulla vaijeri rungon sisältä ulos. Sen voi tehdä myös ensin niin, että sitoo pelkän ompelungan toiseen pään vaikka stongaan kiinni ja kun lanka on saatu läpi alemmasta
reiästä läpi niin sitoo vasta sitten sen vaijerin siihen ompelulankaan. Kannattaa siinä imurointivaiheessa tukkia myös muut rungosso mahdollisesti olevat reiät vaikka jollain teipillä. Toimii hyvin, olen tehnyt
tuon usein.

----------


## Suiza

Bilteman vaihdevaijerisetissä oli mukana apuputki.

----------


## palikka

Shimanolta löytyy 12-speed kampisarjoistaan nykyään 52mm, 55mm ja jopa 56,5mm ketjulinjat viimeisen ollessa 157mm taka-akselille. Tämä on sikäli hämmentävää, että aiemmin 52mm oli boostille mutta nyt se on speksattu 142/148 ja 55mm 148 boostille. Alla linkit 1x XT kampisarjoihin. Onko mitään syytä valita tuota 55mm, koska mielestäni tästä enemmän haittaa, kun hyötyä, jos ketju ei hankaa renkaaseen nytkään?
Toinen kysymys liittyy, että onko noiden shimanojen vakio 1x-ratas yhteensopiva 11-speed ketjun (ja vaihteiston) kanssa?

https://bike.shimano.com/en-EU/produ...C-M8100-1.html
https://bike.shimano.com/en-EU/produ...C-M8120-1.html
https://bike.shimano.com/en-EU/produ...C-M8130-1.html

----------


## Sambolo

Hitto et ärsyttää. Vanha bb oli lopussa, pientä klapia piti vähä narinaa. Laitoin simpan deore bb:n, bsa tyyppinen. Nyt narisee varmaa enempi kun vääntöä päällä.. Laitoin saman spacerin samaa kohtaa mitä edellisellä bb:llä koska se oli metallia ja simpan mukana tulevat muovia, tuntu kyllä että kampien esijännitysruuvia sai vääntää enempi ja kammet silti pyöri nätisti. Mietin muuttuko ketjulinja ja lähteekö ääni ketjuista kun ketjuja rasvatessa pisti jotenkin silmään että ois ketju lähempänä rengasta, varma siitä en kyllä ole. Tossa bb:n vaihdon yhteydessä putsasin myös pinttyneen lian eturattaasta ja nyt mietin sitäki voiko olla ja liian kulunut ja tehdä tuon äänen.. Vai mikähän tässä nyt mättää, kaikki pinnat yritin putsata hyvin ja vanhan keskiön olin aiemmi irrottanu ja laittanu takas ilman ongelmia.

Edit, kyse siis bsa 73 bb ulkoisilla laakereilla. Nyt vasta tajusin mitata nuo laakerien ulkokupit, shimanossa ainakin millin kapeemmat. Oisko vika sitten siinä? Lisää spaceria väliin, mutta minkä verran ja minne, varmaa ainaki vetopuolelle.

----------


## Sambolo

Oisko tää elokuussa ostettu ratas vaa jo kypsä ja aiheuttas narinaa ketjuissa?

----------


## Visqu

> Hitto et ärsyttää. Vanha bb oli lopussa, pientä klapia piti vähä narinaa. Laitoin simpan deore bb:n, bsa tyyppinen. Nyt narisee varmaa enempi kun vääntöä päällä.. Laitoin saman spacerin samaa kohtaa mitä edellisellä bb:llä koska se oli metallia ja simpan mukana tulevat muovia, tuntu kyllä että kampien esijännitysruuvia sai vääntää enempi ja kammet silti pyöri nätisti. Mietin muuttuko ketjulinja ja lähteekö ääni ketjuista kun ketjuja rasvatessa pisti jotenkin silmään että ois ketju lähempänä rengasta, varma siitä en kyllä ole. Tossa bb:n vaihdon yhteydessä putsasin myös pinttyneen lian eturattaasta ja nyt mietin sitäki voiko olla ja liian kulunut ja tehdä tuon äänen.. Vai mikähän tässä nyt mättää, kaikki pinnat yritin putsata hyvin ja vanhan keskiön olin aiemmi irrottanu ja laittanu takas ilman ongelmia.
> 
> Edit, kyse siis bsa 73 bb ulkoisilla laakereilla. Nyt vasta tajusin mitata nuo laakerien ulkokupit, shimanossa ainakin millin kapeemmat. Oisko vika sitten siinä? Lisää spaceria väliin, mutta minkä verran ja minne, varmaa ainaki vetopuolelle.



Kokeile kasata keskiö ja kammet shimanon laakereiden mukana tulleilla spacereilla.

----------


## Sambolo

Laakereissa lukee että "do not disassemble"  :Leveä hymy:  Meinaako sitte vaa niitä kuppien laakereita?

----------


## palikka

Meinaa juurikin sitä ettei niitä kuppeja avattais. No tätä sääntöä on tulut rikottua ja elvytettyä joskus laakereitakin vaihtamalla rasvat niiden sisältä mutta lähinnä noi on tarkotettu kertakäyttösiksi. Minulla on puoltoista vuotta ollu maasturissa vastaava 30t blackspiren ratas, enkä oo huomannut siinä ongelmia. En silti väitä, että oisin ajanut sillä enemmän, koska varsinkin maastoajot jääny vähemmälle viime aikoina.  Oothan varmasti eliminoinu polkimet, kammet... satulatolpan ym. mitkä pitää nitinöitä ja natinoita, joita vois luulla tulevan juurikin tuolta keskiön seudulta.
Laitatko kuitenkin tarkempaa tietoa laakerin ja kampien mallista...

----------


## Sambolo

Joo naksuminen tulee seisaalta polkiessa ja oon kyllä paikallistanu sen kammen liikkeeseen, ilman ketjua en saanu ääntä, mutta en myöskää niin voimakasta vääntöä kampiin. Kammet mallia alumiini(norco fluidin orkkikset merkittömät) ja ja bb shimano SM-BB52 ja vetopuolella yks 2.5mm spaceri. Kaikki pultit sun muut kiristelty, kammet purkasin myös jo kerran ja tarkistelin ja kiristelin uudelleen paikalle. Joskus kuivat ketjut mulla rutissu vähän samaan tapaa ja sen luulinkin ennen bb vaihtoa olevan ongelma, ja viimeks kun ketjun vaihdoin ja eturatas oli kulunu oli vähän saman tapaista myös, mutta sillo ketju oireili muutenkin. Voihan tuo kammen kiinnitys toiseen kampeen olla jotenkin kulunu tai shimpan laakeri susi, tai sit oon ryssiny asennuksen jotenkin mut en kyllä tiedä miten..

----------


## vihtis83

On tuossa rattaassa aikamoiset pykälät, mulla alkoi kuulua alle vuoden vanhalla alumiiniovaalilla rutinaa voimalla polkiessa kun vaihdoin uudet ketjut. Nopsaan kuluu joskus pilalle rattaat. Kokeile kääntää ratas toisinpäin testiksi jos vain mahdollista.

----------


## Kuhan

Eturattaan kulumista taitaa nopeuttaa trendikäs 1x -systeemi? Tulee väkisin ajettua ns. huonolla ketjulinjalla.

----------


## palikka

Mulla on whiten maasturissa varmaan kolme kappaletta niitä muovisia spacereita. Saman bb-52 muistaakseni vaihdoin uuteen sen pari kuukautta sen jälkeen kun olin niitä vanhoja kuppeja sörkkiny, koska toinen puoli ei uusillakaan rasvoilla hyvin pyörinyt. Muistelisin, että olisin työntömitalla rungon keskiön leveydeksi saanut 68mm ja tosiaan taitaa tuo keskiölaakeri vaatia sen 73mm matskua kuppien väliin eli tämä vaatii itsellä 5mm edestä spacereita. Jotenkin toispuoleisesti ne spacerit mulla oli alunperin olleet eli tämähän vaikuttaa sekä ketjulinjaan ja siihen että onko kammet yhtä kaukana keskipisteestä...

edit: yritetty muokata jotain järkeä noilla alleviivatuilla korjauksilla/lisäyksillä

----------


## Sambolo

Mulla bb on 73, eli tuo yksi 2.5mm spaceri vetopuolella pitäis riittää. Valmistajien välillä näköjään kuitenkin erilaisia toleransseja. Tai en edes tiedä onk nuo kupit jotain standardi paksuutta. Kai mä kokeilen uutta ratasta.. on tota ajoa vuodenaikaan nähden enempi ollut ja varmaa kurasempana kun normaalisti. Mut ei edellinen ratas pitäny kuluneena ääntä kuluneen ketjun kera. Mietin myös et pari kertaa eturatas ja ketju toki sen välissä ottanu osumaa, voisko tää aiheuttaa? Jos kokeilenki uutta ketjua?

----------


## harald

Magura MT4, noin 1400 km takana. Melkein pelkkää maastoa/hiekkatietä. Kuluuko takajarrun palat tosiaan noin nopeasti?

----------


## Mr_W

^ Hyvä kysymys. Miten usein noita jarrupaloja pitäisi tarkistaa/vaihdella? Tarkistelee välillä kulumaa (joskus?) ja vaihtaa kun 1 mm tjsp. jäljellä? 

Vai vaihtaa sitten kun jarrut ei enää toimi? (Mutta tällöin kai levyt voivat vioittua.)

----------


## elasto

Pitäisi vaihtaa sisäisellä jarruletkun viennillä olevaan runkoon taakse uusi hydraulinen levyjarru. Millä olette tulpanneet sen letkun pään ettei nesteitä valu rungon sisään?
Vanha jarru syö dottia ja uusi mineraaliöljyä.

----------


## kervelo

Campagnolon hydraulijarrujen mukana tulee letkun päähän asennettava tulppa. Tuo tulppa on muotoiltu niin, että siihen saa kiinnitettyä vaihdevaijerin, jolla letkun saa vedettyä rungon läpi paikalleen. Osa näkyy tässä letkukiepin keskellä: https://www.bike24.com/p2262497.html

En osaa sanoa, saako tuota osaa erikseen, mutta jollain tuon tyyppisellä varmaan onnistuu.

----------


## harald

Minulla sattui olemaan sellainen ohut ja pitkä messinkinen ruuvi, varmaan jostain kynnysprojektista jäänyt. Katkaisin siitä kierteettömän osan pois, ja kiersin sen molempien letkujen päihin. Hyvin se pysyi nipussa letkun vaihtamisen aikana.

----------


## STN

Myöskin kervelon kertoman osan kaltainen nippeli tulee Park Toolin IR-2.2 työkalun mukana.

----------


## Aakoo

> Magura MT4, noin 1400 km takana. Melkein pelkkää maastoa/hiekkatietä. Kuluuko takajarrun palat tosiaan noin nopeasti?



Onko toisen puolen mäntä jumissa, kun on kulunut noin epätasaisesti?

----------


## KotooTöihin

> Pitäisi vaihtaa sisäisellä jarruletkun viennillä olevaan runkoon taakse uusi hydraulinen levyjarru. Millä olette tulpanneet sen letkun pään ettei nesteitä valu rungon sisään?
> Vanha jarru syö dottia ja uusi mineraaliöljyä.



Ota alhaalta  eli satulan päästä irti. Pistä letkun pää pulloon... Yläpäästä irti ja paineilmaa perään. Letku on tyhjä.

----------


## harald

> Onko toisen puolen mäntä jumissa, kun on kulunut noin epätasaisesti?



Uudet satulat, joten epäilen. Liikkuivat kyllä hyvin kun laitoin uudet paikalleen. Pitää varmaan jollain tulkilla mitata onko satula keskellä vaiko ei. Hommaa ei helpota että olen mennyt kahden kiekon menetelmällä enkä ole tarkastanut onko se keskellä molemmilla kiekoilla. Kuvasta kyllä näkee miten toisesta on pinta irronnut kokokaan ja toisessa on sitä vielä. Rapakylpyä se on kyllä saanut vrt. etujarruun nyt ainakin.

----------


## hphuhtin

> Magura MT4, noin 1400 km takana. Melkein pelkkää maastoa/hiekkatietä. Kuluuko takajarrun palat tosiaan noin nopeasti?



On mulla sähköläskistä mennyt samaa tahtia takajarrupalat, molemmat puolet tosin, tuo näytti aika toispuoleiselta. Olosuhteet vaikuttaa. Mulla meni talvella kuraisessa jää/loskassa työmatkaa ajellessa, jossa enimmäkseen jarrutteli takajarrulla. Painava pyörä, renkaassa paljon pitoa, sähköllä vauhtia paljon..

Nyt on ainakin hiovaa hiekkalientä ollut paljon tarjolla.

----------


## glider

Taas olis jokavuotinen ongelma edessä kun sää on vielä kylmä (lähellä nollaa). Shimano Deore XT noin 4v vanha hybridissä on aina kylmällä säällä sellainen ongelma, että takavaihtaja ei vaihta pienemmälle rattaalle (isommalle rattaalle vaihtaa ongelmitta aina). Kun säät lämpenee niin toimii taas kun unelma. Olen tässä miettinyt että ainoa syyllinen täytyy olla vaijeri, joka jämähtää kylmässä. Pystyisikö tätä auttamaan esimerkiksi lisäämään takavaihtajan jousen jäykkyyttä? oliko tähän jokin ruuvi jossakin?

----------


## TERU

Voitele ohuella yleisöljyllä vaihtajan nivelet, vaijeri ja kahvan mekaniikkakin. Jousivoiman lisääminen jäykistäisi vetosuuntaa, kun kaikki kunnossa eikä vettä ole noissa niin toimii. 
Vaijerin kulkun tarkistus muutoinkin etenkin keskiömuhvin alta, jos vaijeri sieltä kulkee. Minulla sama takavaihtaja ja toimii pahimmilla pakkasillakin vaikka kylmä varasto.

----------


## glider

> Voitele ohuella yleisöljyllä vaihtajan nivelet, vaijeri ja kahvan mekaniikkakin. Jousivoiman lisääminen jäykistäisi vetosuuntaa, kun kaikki kunnossa eikä vettä ole noissa niin toimii. 
> Vaijerin kulkun tarkistus muutoinkin etenkin keskiömuhvin alta, jos vaijeri sieltä kulkee. Minulla sama takavaihtaja ja toimii pahimmilla pakkasillakin vaikka kylmä varasto.



mistä pääsen törkkäämään vaijerin sisään vähän tf2:sta? oo kyllä putsannu ja kokeillu kaikista paikosita putsata missä vaijeri on näkösällä..ainoastaan tuo kahvan mekaniikka on sellainen paikka, mihin en ole laittanut öljyä..mistä pääsisi siihen helpoten käsiksi hajottamatta paikkoja?  :Hymy:

----------


## Kanuuna

Vaijerinkuoren saa puhtaaksi ja voidelluksi, kun laittaa sisään glykolia ja antaa paineilmaa perään. Tai sitten isopropanolilla/jarrukliinerillä kuoren sisästä möhnät pois ilman kera ja glykolia ilman ilmaa sekä vaijeri puhdistettuna perään.
Tai yllä oleva öljykin on hyvä, mutta öljyn on oltava sitten tosi ohutta. Muuten jämähtää.

----------


## TERU

> mistä pääsen törkkäämään vaijerin sisään vähän tf2:sta? oo kyllä putsannu ja kokeillu kaikista paikosita putsata missä vaijeri on näkösällä..ainoastaan tuo kahvan mekaniikka on sellainen paikka, mihin en ole laittanut öljyä..mistä pääsisi siihen helpoten käsiksi hajottamatta paikkoja?



Naksuttele ajaessa pienin vaihde päälle, pysäytä ja naksuttele isompaan suuntaa, jotta vaijeri löystyy, nyt vaijerinkuoren voi ottaa stoppareista ja liikuttaa sen verra eestaas, että voi voidella vaijeria ja öljy menee riittävän pitkälle. Tässä lyhyt öjyhuolto. 

Omissani kuoret ovat vain osamatkaa ja vaijeriin saa öljyä (vain vähän harvakseltaan) koko kuorien matkalle tällä tavalla. Ei ketjuöljyä vaan yleisöljyä!

----------


## PETEBJ75

Uusi vaijeri maksaa muutaman euron. Ne on kuluvia osia ja hyvä vaihtaa ennenkuin pilaa ajamisen ilon ihan kokonaan.

Lähetetty minun SM-G950F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## cokekola

Ryhdyin vaihtamaan Sramin cyclocross-jarruihin jarrupaloja. Uudet palat eivät mahdu tai siis en saa satulaa paikoilleen, mun jarrulevy ei mahdu palojen väliin. Koetin (väksisinkin) painaa sylintereitä sisään, mutta eivät ne mene aivan satulan tasalle, vaan jäävät n. 0,5 mm (tai ehkä vähemmänkin) koholle. Ilmeisesti tämä riittää, että jarrulevy ei mahdu palojen väliin.

Onko järjestelmässä liikaa nestettä vai miksi sykinterit eivät mene pohjaan asti? Miten nestettä saa vähennettyä? (Uudet palat ovat Sramin orkkikset, joten ei pitäisi olla palojen mitoituksestakaan kiinni.)

(Juuri muutama päivä sitten käytettynä ostettu fillari, joten nesteen määrästä en sen vuoksi tiedä...)

----------


## Firlefanz

Vastaus kiinnostaa minuakin. Mulla on Apex1 jonka kanssa on ollut erinäisiä pieniä mutta ärsyttäviä ongelmia, mukaanlukien tuo. Valitsin silloin helpoimman tien eli vein pyörän huoltoon ja vaihdatin jarrupalat. Sain kuulla että SRAM:n road-jarrujen yleinen ominaisuus on että jarrupalojen väli on merkittävästi pienempi kuin Shimanoilla ja ettei ole kovin harvinaista että sylinterit eivät painu tai palaudu kunnolla jos tai kun pyörällä on ajettu ja likaa on siellä missä sitä ei soisi olevan.

Mutta asiantuntevat ohjeet siitä miten itse selviytyy tarvittavasta huollosta ja mitä työvälineitä siihen tarvitaan saat ihan muilta kuin minulta!


PS Rasittavin tapauksista oli kun edellisellä lenkillä kaikki oli ollut hunky dory, mikään ei hangannut mihinkään, ja lenkin ensimmäiset 50 km sujuivat lennokkaasti - mutta tietysti juuri silloin kun kääntyi kotimatkalle alkoi ei vain kuulua vaan myös tuntua että jarru oli niin sanotusti pohjassa vaikkei kahvaan koskenutkaan. Sitten kun kuvitteli pelastavansa tilanteen irrottamalla kiekon ja painamalla rengasmuovilla varovaisesti (kuten oli jostain lukenut), ei siitä ollut mitään apua vaan päinvastoin melkein kävi niin ettei saanut kiekkoa takaisin paikoilleen koska jarrulevy ei ollut enää mahtua...

----------


## cokekola

Pienen salapoliistyön jälkeen selvisi, että kyseessä oli kuin olikin liikatäyttö. Tämä hoitui kohtuu helposti siten, että kahvassa kumin alla olevaa ruuvia avataan hieman, sitten painetaan männät sisään ja täyttöruuvi kiristetään kiinni. Täyttöruuvin ympärille voi yrittää kietoa jotain rättiä tai talouspaperia (vessapaperi on liian arvokasta tähän:-D), sillä ruuvista pursuaa jarrunestettä muutamia tippoja.

Itse jouduin painamaan mäntiä melkoista voimaa käyttäen, sattui kuitenkin sopivan järeä ruuvimeisseli käteen, jolla kampeaminen kävi kohtuullisen helposti lopulta. 

Tämän jälkeen jarrulevy mahtui palojen väliin, melko niukka sovitus siinä edelleen on, mutta palat eivät kuitenkaan laahaa.

----------


## Dude

Ongelmana on, että sähköpyörässä kuluu 11 ja 13-piikkiset rattaat vaihtokuntoon n. 500km välein. Olen ostellut pakkoja, mutta oishan noita irtorattaitakin.
Shimanolla tosin vain XT-pakkaan.

https://www.bike-components.de/en/Sh...-speed-p57704/
Onko tosiaan niin, että noi 11 ja 13 piikkiset käy vain XT pakkaan?

Just vaihdoin pyörään HG500 -pakan ja siinäkin on 2 pienintä ratasta irtomallia.
https://www.bike-components.de/en/Sh...ssette-p43864/


Mahtaisko noi XT:n pikkurattaat sopia?

Tietty voin tilata ja kokeilla, mutta helpommalla pääsis, jos jollain ois tietoa.

Pyörä on siis pojalla pääosin koulumatkakäytössä ja vaikka kuinka olen koettanut opettaa, niin se ajaa Boostilla (E8000 shimano) ja isoilla vaihteilla ja siksi siis ne pikkurattaat alkaa hyppimään aina n. 500km ajon jälkeen.
Pyörässä jo >3tkm mittarissa ja oisko 5 pakkaa mennyt... Pakkoja on varastossa muuata säilössäkin, kun eihän noista ole kuin ne 2 pienintä ratasta menneet.

----------


## SSGT-92

Ei ole vain xt,tuossa "The 11, 13, 15, 17 and 19 tooth versions are also compatible with the SLX CS-M7000-11 and the CS-HG800-11 groupless cassette."
mainittu nuo muut sarjat joiden kanssa toimii.

----------


## Dude

> Ei ole vain xt,tuossa "The 11, 13, 15, 17 and 19 tooth versions are also compatible with the SLX CS-M7000-11 and the CS-HG800-11 groupless cassette."
> mainittu nuo muut sarjat joiden kanssa toimii.



Äh. Väärä linkki tuli. Toi on 11sp. Piti olla 10sp.
Eli tämä

https://www.bike-components.de/en/Sh...-speed-p58392/

----------


## TERU

Olisko eteen vaihdettavissa isompi ratas niin takaa saisi isompia lehtiä käyttöön? Voimansiirron kestoikä pitenis.

----------


## Dude

> Olisko eteen vaihdettavissa isompi ratas niin takaa saisi isompia lehtiä käyttöön? Voimansiirron kestoikä pitenis.



Tämä on tehty jo. 38 hampainen edessä (ja siksi haluan ton 42t taakse, kun muuten maastoajo menee välillä hankalaksi, siis 36t takapakalla).

----------


## polkukettu

Tuli erikoinen ongelma, jota en ole saanut korjattua. 
Hankin maastopyörään toiset kiekot. Kun uuden takakiekon kiristää paikalleen, ei vapaaratas pyöri kunnolla, vaan alkaa pysähtelemään, jolloin ketju takkuaa. Vapaarattaan saa toimimaan normaalisti, jos taka-akselin kiristää vain puolitiehen, mutta tälle takakiekko ei ole stabiili ja ajaminen olisi vaarallista (rikkonee myös sekä dropouteja että itse napaa). Kun kiekko irti, pyörii takapakka ihan normaalisti vapaarattaan kanssa. Takanapa 142 mm (sekä spekseissä, että työntömitalla mitattuna fyysisesti) ja akselina 12x142 mm versio.

Kiitos jos apua tähän löytyy!

----------


## TERU

Jos on simpan navat, on laakereiden lukitukset tarkistettava. Tai pakka/vapari hankaa takahaarukan sisäreunaan. Arvaustason päättelyä näkemättä ja hiplaamatta.

----------


## polkukettu

> Jos on simpan navat, on laakereiden lukitukset tarkistettava. Tai pakka/vapari hankaa takahaarukan sisäreunaan. Arvaustason päättelyä näkemättä ja hiplaamatta.



Kiitos vastaukseta Teru. Tuota pakan/vaparin hankaamista olen itsenkin miettinyt, mutta en osa sanoa mitä asialle tekisi. Kun pakan kiristää kiinni, jää vapaarattaan runko hieman näkyviin. Tässä vaiheessa pakka kiutenkin kiristetty jo luokille Kyseessä Hope ProEvo 3 napa ja Sram XD vapaaratas.

----------


## JackOja

^mulla Hopen vaparissa joskus oli huollossa jäänyt laakeri laittamatta ihan pohjaan ja teki juuri noin. Onhan siellä vaparin alla myös se sinne kuuluva prikka?

----------


## TERU

Toinen huolen aihe, ei kait pakka pääse heilumaan vapaarattaassa, fylliä pakan pohjalle kuten Jaska sanoo.

Taitaa olla ongelmana, että takahaarukka hiukan hankaa vapariin, tai siis toisin päin.

----------


## JackOja

> Toinen huolen aihe, ei kait pakka pääse heilumaan vapaarattaassa, fylliä pakan pohjalle kuten Jaska sanoo.



En sanonut tuollaista. Puhuin prikasta vaparin alle, navan sisäinen palikka, Hopessa





> Taitaa olla ongelmana, että takahaarukka hiukan hankaa vapariin, tai siis toisin päin.



Tätä minä en hahmota.

----------


## Iglumies

Hopen vaparin pölysuoja vastustaa juuri kuvatulla tavalla, ellei se ole napsahtanut kunnolla paikalleen.

----------


## TERU

Parempi tarkistaa myös tuo pakan mahdollinen heiluminen vaparissa vaikka kiristysrengas on kiinnitetty tiukkaan, siis kun jos vaparin runkoa näkyy. Tuosta Jaskan prikasta en sitten tiedäkään mitään.
Johonkin vapari laahaa kun ketju takeltelee.

----------


## Munarello

TRP hy/rd -jarruun yritän vaihtaa paloja, mutta ei meinaa männät painua tarpeeksi sisään että saisi jarrulevynkin mahtumaan väliin. Yhtä mäntää kun painaa sisään niin toisen puolen mäntä tulee ulos perässä. Mikäs tässä nyt mättää?

Edit: Aukesihan ne lopulta kun päästi ilmausreiästä vähän öljyä ulos. Taitaa vaan olla öljyä levyllä tai muuta kun jarruteho on yhä aivan onneton...

----------


## Moska

> Mikäs tässä nyt mättää?



Onkohan ilmattu kuluneilla paloilla ja nyt liikaa öljyä systeemissä?

----------


## Munarello

^Juu, todennäköisest juuri noin.

----------


## cokekola

Eikös Shimanon ja Sramin ketjut ole keskenään vaihtokelpoisia? Sramin Apex 1 x 11 kaipaa ketuja, XXL olisi lähinnä, mutta siellä vain Shimanoa. 
- Jos Shimano sopii, kannattaako investoida HG701 (34,90 eur) vai tyydynkö HG601 (29,90 eur)? 
- Vai odotanko maanantaihin ja haen Toni&Tonilta Sramin PC1130 (27,90 eur)?
- Tonilla olisi vielä PC-Red 22, jonka hinta on peräti 47,90 euroa, mutta se on onneksi loppu.

----------


## Munarello

Juu, ovat ne. Se on kai lähinnä omista mieltymyksistä kiinni, minkä valitsee. Minä olen laittanut halvimpia Sramin ketjuja, koska niissä on kätevät pikalinkit eikä joku marginaalinen lisäpaino juuri harmita. Mutta nykyisinhän uudemmissa Shimanon ketjuissakin on siirrytty pikalinkkeihin.

----------


## Aakoo

^^ Ostaisin itse jomman kumman Shimanon, varsinkin kun on pikaliittimellä. Ota nyt vaikka se kalliimpi, ei ole suuri menetys eikä jää harmittamaan. Sramin ketjut (pl. kalliimmat 12s) ei ole kovinkaan hääppöisiä.

----------


## harald

Sramin ketjut on kehuttu kestäviksi. Etenkin x01 ja xx. Tässä oli toinen ketju ketjuista missä oli ihan testimateriaaliakin.

----------


## Kanuuna

Ainakin Sramin Eagle ketjuissa on kyllä älyttömät erot NX/GX-tasoiset vs. X01/XX1 kalliimpien hyväksi. Tuplahinta ja oliko 2,5-3,5-kertainen kesto. Eli kannattaa Eaglen tapauksessa ottaa kalliimpi pitkällä juoksulla. Omat tilastot kertovat samaa. 
Itsellä on testattuna NX, GX ja XX1. GX napsahti poikki ja venähti yli 0,75 rajan 600-700 km välissä. NX toistaiseksi kestänyt yllättävän hyvin, 800-900 km 0,75 venymään ja XX1 menossa 1500 km kohdalla venymättä edes 0,5 rajaan vielä.
Ajo on kaikilla ketjuilla ollut samanlaista ja huolto on ollut säännöllisesti muutaman lenksun välein.

----------


## Visqu

Mulla kesti Sram Force-tason ketju (pc1170) 500km 1x meininkiä.

Nyt ajossa Shimanon Dura ace/xtr -ketju, hg901, kilsoja kai joku reilu 1000. Vaihtaa paljon paremmin xtr-pakan kanssa kuin tätä edeltänyt Sram Red22 (pc1190).

PC1190 kesti muistaakseni ihan ok, ei kuitenkaan niin hyvin kuin nyt hg901 ketju. Tosin tämäkin alkaa olemaan vaihtoa vaille.

----------


## palikka

Löytyykö Suomesta joku pulju mistä saa suhteellisen edukkaasti ja kirjeposteilla laakereita 6902-2RS (tai 61902-2RS) eli 28/15/7mm urakuulalaakeria kumitiivistein? Jos noita lähden ulkomaisista pyöräliikkeistä hakemaan, niin tuppaa ostoskoriin eksymään sitä sun tätä eikä tilaustakaan meinaa saada aikaseksi sitten. Nyt ei tarvetta sille laadukkaimmalle vaan kunhan saan vain tuohon perustason vapaarattaaseen 1-2 toimivaa. Sisemmän löin paskaksi tuolle huoltoa tehdessä enkä kyllä usko että helposti ehjänäkään sitä olisi ulos saanut.

----------


## xubu

^ Kysyppä tuolta https://www.laakeri-center.fi/index....search=15x28x7 niillä on myös myymälöitä aika monella paikkakunnalla.

----------


## palikka

Ei saanut hintaa ulos tuolta eikä myymälää löydy Oulusta. Jostain würth eshopista sain kaivettua, että niiltä löytyy muttei näkynyt hintaa. Joka tapauksessa tämmönen liike löytyisi suoraan työmatkan varrelta niin voisi piipahtaa. Tosiaan tässä on ihan periaatteesta kyse siitä ettei tuo laakerin hinta itsessään ole älytön korjattavan vapaarattaan arvoon nähden, tai koko kiekon, jolla ei paljon arvoa ole, että ihan opettelumielessä mennään... prässäys sitten kierretangolla ja muttereilla paikoilleen. Ei tällä kiire ole, kun vanha kiekko on vaan olemassa varatarpeisiin tai mahdollisesti nastarengasta varten joskus. Jos hyvä tulee niin saatan myydäkin, kunhan myös saan rihdattua ensin suoraksi..  :Hymy: 
Pitäiskö tuon laakerin muuten olla ruostumattomasta teräksestä tai onko jotain muuta tärkeää joka tulisi tietää?

----------


## +€+

Tuleeko centerlock jarrulevyn mukana se kiinnitysmutteri? 

Toinen kysymys: käykö Shimanon 180mm jarrulevy Magura MT4 takajarrun kanssa yhteen? Vai onko niissä paksuudessa kuinka eroja?

----------


## harald

Shimanon levy käy hyvin MT4:en kanssa, ainakin minulla toimii.

----------


## solisti

^toimii, mutta Maguran levyt ovat hieman paksummat joten kuluneena ja äärioloissa on riski, että eivät enää toimikkaan. Shimanon levy taitaa olla uutena Maguran suositellussa vaihtopaksuudessa.

----------


## PekkaLyyti

Mistä päätellään minkä levyinen vannenauha vanteeseen tarvitaan?
Itsellä on cyclossa 17c vanteet ja nyt päällä Schwalben Marathon Supreme Evolutionit sisureilla.
Tekisi mieli kokeilla noita tubelesina. Mutta noin kapeaa tubeles vannenauhaa ei näytä olevan juuri missään.
Onnistuuko se leveämmälläkin nauhalla?

----------


## jone1

https://r2-bike.com/TESA-Tubeless-Tape-17-mm-x-66-m  tossa riittävästi.

----------


## elasto

> Tuleeko centerlock jarrulevyn mukana se kiinnitysmutteri?



Ainakin Shimanon levyissä tulee, mutta se on niin pieni sisämitaltaan ettei 15mm akseli mahdu läpi.

----------


## +€+

> Ainakin Shimanon levyissä tulee, mutta se on niin pieni sisämitaltaan ettei 15mm akseli mahdu läpi.



OK, päädyin nyt hankkimaan adapterin kun noita Maguran jarruja ja levyjä on talli täynnä ja tuohon yhteen vanteeseen pitäis saada jotain.

----------


## Nickname

Takavaihtajan kanssa probleema, eli pienimmät vaihteet ei pysy päällä vaan hyppää takaisin isommalle. Kyseessä kitkavipuinen laitos, voiko liian lyhyt ketju aiheuttaa tämmöistä?  vaihdoin takapakan ja uudessa on isoin ratas kaksi hammasta suurempi.

----------


## Trecu

Nyt olisi neuvot paikalla kuinka onnistuu käsiporalla teräsrrunkoiseen Konaan porattua vesivalumareikä keskiön alle. 
Laakeri rikkoontunut näköjään siitä syystä ja ruostemönjää noin puolisenttiä avatessa keskiötä.
Hyvä terä tietty ja alhainen kierronnopeus ilman vapisevaa kättä, mutta onnistuuko teräsrunkoon?
En tiedä kuuluuko tähän ketjuun vai ei?

----------


## hece

> Nyt olisi neuvot paikalla kuinka onnistuu käsiporalla teräsrrunkoiseen Konaan porattua vesivalumareikä keskiön alle. 
> Laakeri rikkoontunut näköjään siitä syystä ja ruostemönjää noin puolisenttiä avatessa keskiötä.
> Hyvä terä tietty ja alhainen kierronnopeus ilman vapisevaa kättä, mutta onnistuuko teräsrunkoon?
> En tiedä kuuluuko tähän ketjuun vai ei?



Kuuluu kuuluu, kertokaa vain joku kokemuksia kun luultavasti sama tilanne Genesis Tarn -teräsrungon kanssa. Sateisten päivien ja muutaman pakkaspäivän seisonnan jälkeen keskiö ollut jumissa mutta lähtee pyörimään. Toisaalta, kohtahan nuo pakkaset loppuu, tarvitseeko moisesta sitten enää huolehtia  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Aakoo

Kahteen teräsrunkoon olen keskiön alle vedenpoistoreijän porannut. Olikohan 3 tai 4mm terällä, varmaan jälkimmäinen. Tussilla merkitsee oikean kohdan, lyö vähän tuurnalla alkua ja poralla läpi, ei siinä ollut mitään ihmeellistä. Keskiön sisään voi laittaa pyyhkeen ennen porausta tms. ja reikään vähän maalia jälkeenpäin. Takuun perään ei välttämättä kannata huudella....

----------


## Jehu

Eipä tuossa taida muuta lisättävää olla kuin että pistepuikolla kannattaa tehdä alkumerkki sopivaan paikkaan niin ei lähde pora alussa juoksemaan ja tee naarmuja maalipintaan. Kannattaa myös porauksen jälkeen poistaa mahdolliset jäysteet reiän sisäpuolelta jos niitä on.

t. Janne

----------


## Trecu

Kiitos Aakoolle ja Jehulle nopeista vastauksista. Ei ole koskaan kokeillut pyörän runkoa ja ei mitään tietoa kuinka kovaa noiden teräs on.
Pistepuikko/tuurna löytyy ja mm. 3mm ja 4mm terätkin.  Avasin tuon ruosteisen ja jumitttuneen keskiön laakerin varovasti pikkumeisselillä, putsasin hyvinj a laitoin uudet rasvat. Näyttää sekin hyvin pyörivän et saa siitä varalle keskiön.

----------


## Wason

Onko kampien pituudella, esim. 170mm vs 175mm suurta eroa maastoajossa? Itsellä ollut 175mm ja nyt uusia tilaamassa. Sinkulalla siis ajellut. Lähinnä haluaisin kuulla kommentteja niiltä, joilla kokemusta eripituisista kammista maastoajossa.

----------


## Rapakuntoilija

Minulla aikanaan lyheni läskin kammet tuon viisi milliä, enkä huomannut polkemisessa mitään muuta eroa kuin polkimet kolisi vähän vähemmän kiviin ja juuriin.

----------


## Sambolo

Joo ei sillä ainakaan polkemiseen ja voimantuottoon ole vaikutusta. Tästä löytyy ihan jotain artikkeleitakin lyhyiden kampien puolesta.

----------


## opadude

> Onko kampien pituudella, esim. 170mm vs 175mm suurta eroa maastoajossa? Itsellä ollut 175mm ja nyt uusia tilaamassa. Sinkulalla siis ajellut. Lähinnä haluaisin kuulla kommentteja niiltä, joilla kokemusta eripituisista kammista maastoajossa.



Lyhyempi kampi, enempi kierroksia. Koko ajan (fiksut) yllyttävät tiheämpään kadenssiin, ylämäessä mielestäni.

----------


## Wason

Eikös sillä teoriassa voimantuottoon ole vaikutusta? Pyöränä siis Da Bombin Grenade, 24" kiekot. Dirt pyörän tyylinen. Itse olen suht lyhyt 169cm, jalan sisäpituus 78cm. Suositteleeko raati kuitenkin 170mm kampia, tai jopa 165mm? Toistan, että sinkulalla mennään...

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Osasarjana on Force ja takapakka on PG-1130 11-42. Toimiiko Shimano XT 11-42 pakka tuossa systeemissä?

----------


## Jassi

Käykö 0mm offset ovaaliratas -4mm offsetillä olevan pyöreän tilalle? 1x12 sram eagle sx dm

----------


## JackOja

> Osasarjana on Force ja takapakka on PG-1130 11-42. Toimiiko Shimano XT 11-42 pakka tuossa systeemissä?



Väitän että toimii. Itsellä samat suunnitelmat.

----------


## Wason

> Pyöränä siis Da Bombin Grenade, 24" kiekot. Dirt pyörän tyylinen. Itse olen suht lyhyt 169cm, jalan sisäpituus 78cm. Suositteleeko raati kuitenkin 170mm kampia, tai jopa 165mm? Toistan, että sinkulalla mennään...



Saisko tähän vielä mielipiteitä, 
Kiitos

----------


## J4nn3R

> Saisko tähän vielä mielipiteitä, 
> Kiitos



Tohon on valitettavan vaikea antaa oikeen minkäänlaista vastausta, kun pyöräkään ei ole kovin tyypillinen ja käyttöä voi vain arvailla. Itsellä on ollut kaiken pituisia kampia sen mukaan mitä on pyörien mukana tullut ja hyllystä löytynyt, enkä ole massiivisia eroja huomannut. Jos uusia ostelen, niin 175mm ihan tottumuksesta.

Eli käytännössä voit tietää vain kokeilemalla. Ihan hattuheittona voisin veikata, että esteillä kikkailua voi helpottaa saada pikkupyöräiseen sentti lisää pelivaraa, mutta miten tuo vaikuttaa sitten räjähtävään paikaltaan lähtöön tai jyrkän nousun kiipeämisen viimiseen puristukseen sinkulalla, en tiedä.

Ainoa vaihtoehto tietää kummasta tykkää, on hommata molemmat ja kokeilla.

Lähetetty minun GM1903 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jehu

> Osasarjana on Force ja takapakka on PG-1130 11-42. Toimiiko Shimano XT 11-42 pakka tuossa systeemissä?







> Väitän että toimii. Itsellä samat suunnitelmat.



Sähköläskiin pistin PG-1130 pakan tilalle Shimanon CS-M8000 11-42 pakan, kun alkoi jotkut vaihdevälit vaihtumaan huonosti pienemmän rattaan suuntaan uusien ketjujen vaihtamisen jälkeen, nyt pelittää taas hyvin. Takavaihtajana SRAMin NX.

t. Janne

----------


## Wason

> Tohon on valitettavan vaikea antaa oikeen minkäänlaista vastausta, kun pyöräkään ei ole kovin tyypillinen ja käyttöä voi vain arvailla. Itsellä on ollut kaiken pituisia kampia sen mukaan mitä on pyörien mukana tullut ja hyllystä löytynyt, enkä ole massiivisia eroja huomannut. Jos uusia ostelen, niin 175mm ihan tottumuksesta.
> 
> Eli käytännössä voit tietää vain kokeilemalla. Ihan hattuheittona voisin veikata, että esteillä kikkailua voi helpottaa saada pikkupyöräiseen sentti lisää pelivaraa, mutta miten tuo vaikuttaa sitten räjähtävään paikaltaan lähtöön tai jyrkän nousun kiipeämisen viimiseen puristukseen sinkulalla, en tiedä.
> 
> Ainoa vaihtoehto tietää kummasta tykkää, on hommata molemmat ja kokeilla.
> 
> Lähetetty minun GM1903 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Kiitos vastauksesta.

Käyttö on jokseenkin sekalaista, mutta pääasiassa metsäpätkiä ja joskus teknisempää osaa. Sekalaista ajoa kuitenkin. 

Lähinnä mietityttää jos nykyisistä 175 vaihdan 170mm, niin huomaako sen noviisi helposti. 165mm ei ole poissuljettu, mutta se - kuten mainitsitkin - vaikuttaa(ko) räjähtävään lähtöön, jää arvailuun.. 

Pahus, että menikin hankalaksi..

----------


## J4nn3R

Riippuu varmaan tosi paljon kuskista, miten herkkä on muutoksille, mutta mä en edes tällä hetkellä muista mitkä kammet on missäkin pyörässä, enkä sitä kyllä erota.

Teorian teorian teoriassahan sinkulalla vois kompensoida teoreettista eroa vipuvarressa ihan ohuesti lyhyemmällä välityksellä, kun lyhyemmällä kammella pustyisi singertää aavistuksen korkeemmalla maksimikadenssilla.

Ei siitä lopullista versiota tuu kuitenkaan, eli kokeilemaan rohkeesti 

Lähetetty minun GM1903 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Wason

> Riippuu varmaan tosi paljon kuskista, miten herkkä on muutoksille, mutta mä en edes tällä hetkellä muista mitkä kammet on missäkin pyörässä, enkä sitä kyllä erota.
> 
> Teorian teorian teoriassahan sinkulalla vois kompensoida teoreettista eroa vipuvarressa ihan ohuesti lyhyemmällä välityksellä, kun lyhyemmällä kammella pustyisi singertää aavistuksen korkeemmalla maksimikadenssilla.
> 
> Ei siitä lopullista versiota tuu kuitenkaan, eli kokeilemaan rohkeesti 
> 
> Lähetetty minun GM1903 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Enköhän mä 170mm kampiin kallistu...  :Hymy:

----------


## Graze

Itte suurinpiirtein Wasonin kokone ja aikojen alusta ollut 175mm kammet, kunnes 2011 ostetussa pyörässä oli 170mm. Valtaisa ero, ja parempaan suuntaan. Nyt on vieläkin lyhyemmät mutta moottori hoitaa väännön.

----------


## heeman

Onko pyöräliikkeiden miljoonalaatikoissa ultegra 8000 etuvaihtajan rajoitinruuveja? Jonnekkin pudonnut ja kohta olisi kiva päästä tien päälle.
Ei jaksaisi soittaa joka puljua läpi pikkuruuvin vuoksi.

----------


## MRe

Miljoona kertaa kysytty & vastattu. Kysyn miljoonannen ensimmäisen kerran:
voiko tätä sitikan LHM+ -hydrauliöljyä käyttää Shimanon (ja miksei myös Maguran) jarruissa:
https://www.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/6059...ineste-Citroen

----------


## Terotalo

> Onko pyöräliikkeiden miljoonalaatikoissa ultegra 8000 etuvaihtajan rajoitinruuveja? Jonnekkin pudonnut ja kohta olisi kiva päästä tien päälle.
> Ei jaksaisi soittaa joka puljua läpi pikkuruuvin vuoksi.



Tsekataan josko jostain löytyisi!

----------


## Wason

> Miljoona kertaa kysytty & vastattu. Kysyn miljoonannen ensimmäisen kerran:
> voiko tätä sitikan LHM+ -hydrauliöljyä käyttää Shimanon (ja miksei myös Maguran) jarruissa:
> https://www.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/6059...ineste-Citroen



Tätä seuraan myös.. itsellä maguran jarrut..

----------


## Wason

Oletteko keskiötä vaihtaessa kiristäneet aina momenttiavaimella, vai maalaisjärjellä ja käsimomentilla?

----------


## MRe

^Sulta puuttui se ainoa oikea vaihtoehto: apinan raivolla. Olisko se keskiön kiristysmomentti (BSA-kierre) 50 Nm ja avain oli sellainen teräslevystä stanssattu puolen metrin varrella. Niin sillä voi melko huoletta vääntää sen mitä kämmenet kestää ja olisko se sitten siinä.

Tarkoitus oli kyllä vääntää momenttiavaimella, mutta siihen hätään en saanut karaan sopivaa avainta.

----------


## xubu

> Miljoona kertaa kysytty & vastattu. Kysyn miljoonannen ensimmäisen kerran:
> voiko tätä sitikan LHM+ -hydrauliöljyä käyttää Shimanon (ja miksei myös Maguran) jarruissa:
> https://www.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/6059...ineste-Citroen



Maguran alkuperäinen on ainakin väriltään sinistä, vaikka onkin royal blood.

----------


## MRe

^No, eikös kuninkaallisia kutsuta "siniverisiksi"? Mutta edelleen, voiko tuota sitikan hydrauliöljyä käyttää? Tai tarkemmin: onko omakohtaisia kokemuksia?

----------


## xubu

Tiedän kuninkaalliset, en käyttänyt Maguroissa kuin alkuperäistä, eli ei muista nesteistä ole kokemusta.  Ajattelin vaan kun se sitikan öljy on vihreää. Muistaakseni kun vielä joskus autoilin, niin erivärisiä syylärinesteitä ei saanut sekoitella keskenään, no toihan oli jo offtopic.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> ^No, eikös kuninkaallisia kutsuta "siniverisiksi"? Mutta edelleen, voiko tuota sitikan hydrauliöljyä käyttää? Tai tarkemmin: onko omakohtaisia kokemuksia?



On. Käyttöpyörän jarruihin laitoin ilmatessa. Purnukka oli Biltemasta. Mitään ei tapahnut, paitsi että jarrut toimivat. Sittemmin olen pitänyt Shimanon laatua kaapissa, kun ei ole tietoa, miten tiivisteet kestävät vieraita aineita. Tuo käyttöpyörä palveli öljyineen loppuun asti.

Olen myös käyttänyt geneeristä ohutta hydrauliöljyä, joka tosin jämähti reilussa pakkasessa.

----------


## heeman

> Tsekataan josko jostain löytyisi!



Nevermind. Löytyi trainerin vierestä. Etuvaihtaja toimii taas.

----------


## Terotalo

> Nevermind. Löytyi trainerin vierestä. Etuvaihtaja toimii taas.



Hyvä!  :Hymy:

----------


## Wason

Te, jotka ajelette sinkulalla maastossa, minkälaisia välityksiä teillä on?

----------


## J4nn3R

> Miljoona kertaa kysytty & vastattu. Kysyn miljoonannen ensimmäisen kerran:
> voiko tätä sitikan LHM+ -hydrauliöljyä käyttää Shimanon (ja miksei myös Maguran) jarruissa:
> https://www.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/6059...ineste-Citroen



Mä oon käyttäny Shimanoissa tota ja Avideissa Motox 5.1:tä. Ihan tavallisesti on toiminu, mutta öljyt ollu vasta vuoden verran kyllä.

Lähetetty minun GM1903 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Waverunner

Apua!

Viime syksynä meni poikani pyörästä takavanne soikeaksi ja nyt kevään kunniaksi pitäisi tämä asia saada kuntoon.

Vanteessa lukee "rigida SAFETYLINE" ja kumissa merkintöjä 40-622 (700 X 38 C - 28 X 1 5/8 X 1 1/2)

En mä mikään "tee-se-itse" mies ole mutta tarkoitus yrittää tästä selvitä kohtuu kustannuksin. Mistäköhän tuollaisen vanteen (ja renkaan) löytäisin?

Asun tässä pk-seudulla ja autolla tietysti pääsisin osat hakemaan vai olisiko fiksumpaa tilata netistä?
Kyse siis hybridi pyörän takavanteesta... luuletteko että kannattaisi suosiolla viedä huoltoon, aikaisempaa kokemusta näistä mulla ei juurikaan ole.

Nyt tarvitsisin teidän vinkkejä - pakko tunnustaa että meni sormi suuhun kun kävin nuo tiedot varastosta poimimassa ;D

Apua! Help!

Waverunner

J

----------


## hphuhtin

Ensinnäkin termit. Vanne on se ulkokehä. Vanne, pinnat ja napa yhdessä muodostaa kiekon. Ajattelit varmaan vaihtaa koko kiekon? Silloin pitäisi tietää millaiset vaihteet pyörässä on, jotta tulisi oikeanlainen takanapa. Ja onko vannejarrut vai levyjarrut (ja millä kiinnityksellä, jos jarrulevy säilytetään). Jos on vaihdekasetti, tarvitsee pari työkalua (ketjupiiska ja kasettiavain) sen vaihtoon.

Ei ole kovin vaikeaa, riippuu enemmän siitä miten kiire on. Jos hoppu niin menisin pyöräliikkeeseen.

----------


## Waverunner

> Ensinnäkin termit. Vanne on se ulkokehä. Vanne, pinnat ja napa yhdessä muodostaa kiekon. Ajattelit varmaan vaihtaa koko kiekon? Silloin pitäisi tietää millaiset vaihteet pyörässä on, jotta tulisi oikeanlainen takanapa. Ja onko vannejarrut vai levyjarrut (ja millä kiinnityksellä, jos jarrulevy säilytetään). Jos on vaihdekasetti, tarvitsee pari työkalua (ketjupiiska ja kasettiavain) sen vaihtoon.
> 
> Ei ole kovin vaikeaa, riippuu enemmän siitä miten kiire on. Jos hoppu niin menisin pyöräliikkeeseen.



Kiitos nopeasta vastauksesta!

Piti oikein käydä tarkistamassa... pyörä on Insera X-Cross (sorry, tällä ei varmaan saada tällä pastalla arvostusta mutta hyvin se on varmaan seitsemän vuotta toiminut).

Vaihteissa näytti lukevan: Shimano Deore XT
Levyjarruissa näytti lukevan: Tektro Auriga COMP

Jos osaisin vaikka itse tilata jostain verkkokaupasta (teidän avulla ;D) edes osat niin voisin sitten viedä nuo johonkin pyöräkorjaamoon tässä pk-seudulla.

Parempia ideoita?

----------


## hphuhtin

No ei ihan tähän kysymykset jääneet.. montako takavaihdetta, arvaan 9? Ei niin tarkkaa, mutta hyvä tietää, 8/9/10/11 pykäläiset Shimano-yhteensopivat tyypillisesti saa samaan, mutta voi tarvita pieniä prikkoja takapakan alle. 

Jarrulevy on siis kiinni kuudella ruuvilla? (6bolt vs centerlock kiinnitys). 

Ja oletus: Kiekko on rungossa arvatenkin kolossa, josta sen saa kiinnitystä löysäämälla alaspäin tippumaan, ei tarvitse vetää koko akselia ulos? (Ns. pikakiinnitys, quick-release vs läpiakseli, thruaxle).

Sitten vielä yksi oletus: takanavan leveys 135mm? Ts. Takahaarukan väli johon vanteen pitää mahtua.  Pääsääntöisesti hybrideissä on 135mm. Mutta ettei ole sittenkin 130mm? 

Ehdottaisin vanteen sisäleveydeksi ehkä 19mm, +-2mm. 

Noilla kriteereillä sitten hakemaan. Jos oletuksissa on jotain pielessä, niin pieleen menee, mutta jos ei, niin edullisesta päästä joku tällainen, mutta tätä saa vasta 1kk päästä: https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...19-disc-510826

----------


## JackOja

> Apua!
> 
> Viime syksynä meni poikani pyörästä takavanne soikeaksi ja nyt kevään kunniaksi pitäisi tämä asia saada kuntoon.
> 
> Vanteessa lukee "rigida SAFETYLINE" ja kumissa merkintöjä 40-622 (700 X 38 C - 28 X 1 5/8 X 1 1/2)
> 
> En mä mikään "tee-se-itse" mies ole mutta tarkoitus yrittää tästä selvitä kohtuu kustannuksin. Mistäköhän tuollaisen vanteen (ja renkaan) löytäisin?
> 
> Asun tässä pk-seudulla ja autolla tietysti pääsisin osat hakemaan vai olisiko fiksumpaa tilata netistä?
> ...




Vie kiekko johonkin pyörähuoltoon, siellä se oikaistaan muutamalla kympillä. Jos vannekehä joudutaan vaihtamaan niin joku peruskehä maksaa muutaman kympin.

----------


## oem

Onko tietoa Tektro jarrupaloista.
Kuvassa oikealla alkuperäinen joka toimittajalta loppu. Pitänee ostaa muu numeroinen.
Mitä nuo numerot alaosassa tarkottaa? 
https://pic.useful.fi/q-_cxJO_h.png

----------


## MRe

> Jos osaisin vaikka itse tilata jostain verkkokaupasta (teidän avulla ;D) edes osat niin voisin sitten viedä nuo johonkin pyöräkorjaamoon tässä pk-seudulla.
> 
> Parempia ideoita?



En tiedä onko parempi idea, mutta ainakin varmempi. Eli veisin koko vehkeen pyörähuoltoon ja antaisin heidän tehdä sen siellä alusta lähtien. Nyt on liian suuri riski siihen, että tilaat osan, joka ei pyörään käykään. Kun viet sen huoltoon, tulee kerralla oikea & jos sen kanssa tulee myöhemmin ongelmaa, niin osaavat (viitsivät) huollossa myös korjata sen.

Yksinkertaisimmillaan rihtaavat takakiekon uudelleen, jolloin uutta osaa ei edes tarvita. Tosin 8 vuotta vanhassa vehkeessä todennäköisesti koko voimalinja voi olla vaihtoa vailla. Tai sitten ei. Vaimon 20 vuotta vanhassa fillarissa on vielä ketjujen venymä <0.5. Mitään en ole fillarille tehnyt, muuta kuin kerran pari vuodessa ketjut öljynnyt ja jarrut säätänyt. Samaan aikaan kun omat fillarit on pukilla pari kertaa kuussa.

----------


## Aappi

Vaihdoin pyörään uuden ketjun. (Shimano Ultegra 11 v) Pyöräni on Canyon Grail al 7.0., missä on Shimano 105 osasarja. Ketjun vaihto sujui muuten hyvin, mutta en saanut pikaliittimiä asennettua kunnolla. Liitoskohta nousi eturattaan kohdalla 10 yli 1 hiukan irti rattaasta, mukä aiheutti naksuntaa ketjussa. Vaihdoin vanhan ketjun liitospalat ketjuun ja taas homma pelittää. Laitoin kuitenkin Ultegran liitospalat talteen, jos hoksaisin vielä, miksen saanut niitä kunnolla kiinni. Ketjun pituus oli sama kuin ennenkin. Ei ollut venynyt, mutta olin huoltanut talvella väärin. Pesin tinnerillä ja laitoin vain liitoskohtiin Rexin parafiiniöljyä. Ensi talvena täytyy toimia toisin. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G965F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JackOja

> Onko tietoa Tektro jarrupaloista.
> Kuvassa oikealla alkuperäinen joka toimittajalta loppu. Pitänee ostaa muu numeroinen.
> Mitä nuo numerot alaosassa tarkottaa? 
> https://pic.useful.fi/q-_cxJO_h.png



Eikö nuo Tektron palat ole samat kuin Shimano Deore M525. Löytyy helpolla ihan marketista ellei ole pakko olla Tektro.

----------


## Kanuuna

^ Eli Shimpan koodi B01S.

----------


## oem

OK.
Noita E10.11 on vaan niin monella numerolla että ajattelin jos pinnan paksuuksissa ja materiaalissa on eroja. Samassa kuvassa vasemmalla on shimanoon yhteensopiva jonka sitten laitan...

----------


## +€+

> OK.
> Noita E10.11 on vaan niin monella numerolla että ajattelin jos pinnan paksuuksissa ja materiaalissa on eroja. Samassa kuvassa vasemmalla on shimanoon yhteensopiva jonka sitten laitan...



Muistaakseni mulla on tuollaiset avaamattomassa paketissa jotka voin myydä jos et saa muualta.

edet. olikin 7A233E mutta kait samaa tavaraa. Ainakin sama väri ja koko Tektron logolla.

----------


## Holkki

Hei, oon ihan uusi täällä foorumilla mut ois vähän kysyttävää pyöristä, ite en oo muuten himopyöräilijä mutta työmatkaa tulee 90km viikossa joten pyörää tullee tämän tästä huollettua jollain tapaa, sillä on nyt ajettu arviolta  12 000km joten aika paljon tässä ehtinyt polkea  :Leveä hymy: 

Ois muutama kysymys shimanon vaihtajista. Tuolla alkuperäisellä on ajettu jo sen verran että alkaa käymään väljäksi (Shimano acera 8s).
Kysymykset:
1. Onko noissa shimanon vaihtajissa noi kiinnitykset miten standardit? Tuo nykyinen on runkokiinnityksellä niin jos ostan uuden (ja vähän kalliimman) niin voinko luottaa että sen saa asennettua paikalleen ilman suurempaa projektia.
2. Alkuperäisessä on pitkä reki niin mikä merkitys tuolla itseasiassa on? Jokatapauksessa kattelin nimenomaan pitkällä rekillä varustettuja mutta ihan mielenkiinnosta et mitä plussia / miinuksia tuolla rekin pituudella on ja onko ylipäänsä mahdollista pitkä rekisen vaihtajan tilalle vaihtaa keskipitkä tai lyhyt?
3. Tuossa on taakse 8 vaihdetta ja en löytänyt kalliimpia 8s vaihtajia suoraan joten oletin että siihen voi olla mahdollista laittaa 9s tai ehkä jopa 10s vaihtaja, joten onko näin?

Edit: Tai ylipäänsä vaihtajista jotka tulee tuolla runkokiinnityksellä.

----------


## oem

^^Jään seuraamaan nettikauppojen saldoja. Kiitos vastanneille.

----------


## +€+

> Hei, oon ihan uusi täällä foorumilla mut ois vähän kysyttävää pyöristä, ite en oo muuten himopyöräilijä mutta työmatkaa tulee 90km viikossa joten pyörää tullee tämän tästä huollettua jollain tapaa, sillä on nyt ajettu arviolta  12 000km joten aika paljon tässä ehtinyt polkea 
> 
> Ois muutama kysymys shimanon vaihtajista. Tuolla alkuperäisellä on ajettu jo sen verran että alkaa käymään väljäksi (Shimano acera 8s).
> Kysymykset:
> 1. Onko noissa shimanon vaihtajissa noi kiinnitykset miten standardit? Tuo nykyinen on runkokiinnityksellä niin jos ostan uuden (ja vähän kalliimman) niin voinko luottaa että sen saa asennettua paikalleen ilman suurempaa projektia.
> 2. Alkuperäisessä on pitkä reki niin mikä merkitys tuolla itseasiassa on? Jokatapauksessa kattelin nimenomaan pitkällä rekillä varustettuja mutta ihan mielenkiinnosta et mitä plussia / miinuksia tuolla rekin pituudella on ja onko ylipäänsä mahdollista pitkä rekisen vaihtajan tilalle vaihtaa keskipitkä tai lyhyt?
> 3. Tuossa on taakse 8 vaihdetta ja en löytänyt kalliimpia 8s vaihtajia suoraan joten oletin että siihen voi olla mahdollista laittaa 9s tai ehkä jopa 10s vaihtaja, joten onko näin?
> 
> Edit: Tai ylipäänsä vaihtajista jotka tulee tuolla runkokiinnityksellä.



1. On aikalailla standardit. Joissain rungoissa pitää poistaa se swingi mikä tulee mukana mutta harvemmin. 8s on aikalailla markettipyörissä käytetty ja noita ei oikein löydy edes laadukkaampia kuin tuo Acera.

2. Pitkä tarvitaan jos suurin ratas on iso kuten yleensä maastopyörissä. Yli 32 hampainen yleensä vaatii pitkähäkkisen. 8s on lähes aina kasettipakalla joka on lähes aina 11-28 tai 11-32 rattailla. Eli vaihtajan liike on hyvin pieni.

3. Jos vaihdat 8s johonkin muuhun, joudut vaihtamaan samalla vaihdevivun, vaihtajan ja pakan. LIsäksi menee pyörännapa uusiksi koska 9s ja suuremmat ovat nykyaikaisella systeemillä eli vapaarattaalla (kasettipakassa vapari on integroitu pakan sisään). Tämä operaatio tulee yleensä hyvin kalliiksi.


Edit. siis olisi helpompi auttaa jos kerrot rungon merkin ja tietoja mikä vanne (napa) kyseessä. Vielä helpompi jos otat kuvan siitä.

----------


## JackOja

> 2. Pitkä tarvitaan jos suurin ratas on iso kuten yleensä maastopyörissä. Yli 32 hampainen yleensä vaatii pitkähäkkisen. 8s on lähes aina kasettipakalla joka on lähes aina 11-28 tai 11-32 rattailla. Eli vaihtajan liike on hyvin pieni.
> .



Pitkä tarvitaan itse asiassa silloin kuin etu- ja takarattaiden erotusten summa (kokonaiskapasiteetti) on iso. Takarattaiden koolla ei sinänsä ole väliä. Toki vaihtajalle on myös teknisesti suurin mahdollinen ratas jonka kanssa toimii. Jos edessä on kolme ratasta niin takavaihtajan pitää käytännössä olla pitkähäkkinen. Muuten voi laskea tarkemmin.

Laskukaava:

(iso etu - pieni etu) + (iso taka -pieni taka)

Esimerkki:

(44 - 22) + (32 - 11) = 43 ja vaihtajan tiedoista katsotaan riittääkö.





> 3. Jos vaihdat 8s johonkin muuhun, joudut vaihtamaan samalla vaihdevivun, vaihtajan ja pakan. LIsäksi menee pyörännapa uusiksi koska 9s ja suuremmat ovat nykyaikaisella systeemillä eli vapaarattaalla ...



8-vapariin menee myös 9-10 pakat ja Shimanolta myös 11s maastopakat. Ja Sramiltakin NX ja SX.

----------


## +€+

^ Noinhan se olikin tarkemmin ajateltuna tuo häkkien koko. 

"8-vapariin menee myös 9-10 pakat ja Shimanolta myös 11s maastopakat. Ja Sramiltakin NX ja SX."

Kirjoittaja ei kertonut onko kyseessä kasettipakka vai irtolevypakka+vapari. Oletan ja että kasipakka on 99% varmuudella kasetti. Näitä on aina vähän vaikea arpoa jos tiedetään vain että kyseessä on kasipakka ja kaikki muut 1000 tarvittavaa inputtia puuttuu. Siksi kuva olisi aina paras olla tuollaisessa kysymyksessä mukana.

----------


## Trecu

Semmoista  kysyisin et miten toi ketjulinja pitäisi mennä1x10 ja 11-42T? Nyt näyttäisi menevän eturattaalta suora linja toiseksi pienemmälle rattaalle (13T) vai pitäisikö se mennä kolmannelle vai mihin?
Näyttää toimivan koelenkillä asfaltilla ajaessa oikein hyvin. Mutta toimiiko se  jyrkissä ylämäessä suurimmalla rattaalla (42T) runnoessa kuinka kauan jos ketjulinja on liian vinossa? 

Niin ja porasin Konan teräsrunkoon sen vesivalumareiän 3mm cobolttiterällä  ja hyvin onnistui akkuporakoneella samalla sumupullosta vettäs ruiskien terää jäähdyttääkseen.

----------


## Arosusi

> 3. Tuossa on taakse 8 vaihdetta ja en löytänyt kalliimpia 8s vaihtajia suoraan joten oletin että siihen voi olla mahdollista laittaa 9s tai ehkä jopa 10s vaihtaja, joten onko näin?



Jack kertoi jo olleeliset asiat. Jos ei muisti petä niin 8 ja 9 takavaihtajissa on sama vetosuhde eli 9 voi käyttää ja siitä löytyy vielä esim BIKE24 XT ja varmaan riittävä Deore vähän yli 30 €.

----------


## J4nn3R

> 3. Jos vaihdat 8s johonkin muuhun, joudut vaihtamaan samalla vaihdevivun, vaihtajan ja pakan. LIsäksi menee pyörännapa uusiksi koska 9s ja suuremmat ovat nykyaikaisella systeemillä eli vapaarattaalla (kasettipakassa vapari on integroitu pakan sisään). Tämä operaatio tulee yleensä hyvin kalliiksi.



Mä ymmärsin, että kysyttiin toimiiko 8s systeemissä useempivaihteisen vaihtaja, jotta pääsisi laadukkaampia osia käyttämään. Johonkin asti ne meni ristiin, mä en muista mihin.

Vaikka toimisikin, niin tuskin mitään lisäarvoa tuollaisesta päivityksestä 3x8 työmatkakommuutteriin saisi. Todennäköisin syy klappiin vaihtajassa on rissat, eli rissojen vaihdolla ja läpikotaisella puhdistamisella vanha Acera vaihtanee vielä ihan asiallisesti. Jos ei, niin tuollainen 8s vaihtaja on niin edullinen, että kustannus on jää muutamaan euroon vuodessa, jos sen uusi vaikkapa viiden vuoden välein.

Lähetetty minun GM1903 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Holkki

Joo on kasettipakalla ja lisäyksenä että nyt lähiaikoina pyörä menee vuosihuoltoon, oon ottanut tavaksi joka kevät huollattaa liikkeessä kun ei oo itellä tilaa ja aikaa alkaa käymään läpi jokaista osaa ajan kanssa joten oon nähny tuon järkevänä vaihtoehtona joten sitä silmällä pitäen mietin että pitäskö vaihtaa vaihtaja siinä samalla. Vaihtoon menee myös kasetti ja ketjut sekä takavaihtajalle vaijeri. 2 ensimmäistä on vielä alkuperäiset ja sen huomaa. Ja nuillakin jo paranee vaihteiden toiminta jonkun verran. Aattelin ostaa kuitenki osat ite etukäteen ennen huoltoon vientiä

https://aijaa.com/aoD72u

En ymmärtänyt miten tohon saa kuvan järkevästi niin tuolta sen ainakin näkee

----------


## Kanuuna

> Joo on kasettipakalla ja lisäyksenä että nyt lähiaikoina pyörä menee vuosihuoltoon, oon ottanut tavaksi joka kevät huollattaa liikkeessä kun ei oo itellä tilaa ja aikaa alkaa käymään läpi jokaista osaa ajan kanssa joten oon nähny tuon järkevänä vaihtoehtona joten sitä silmällä pitäen mietin että pitäskö vaihtaa vaihtaja siinä samalla. Vaihtoon menee myös kasetti ja ketjut sekä takavaihtajalle vaijeri. 2 ensimmäistä on vielä alkuperäiset ja sen huomaa. Ja nuillakin jo paranee vaihteiden toiminta jonkun verran. Aattelin ostaa kuitenki osat ite etukäteen ennen huoltoon vientiä
> 
> https://aijaa.com/aoD72u
> 
> En ymmärtänyt miten tohon saa kuvan järkevästi niin tuolta sen ainakin näkee



Jos ketju ja pakka menee vaihtoon, niin vaihtaisin myös samalla etuleivät. Nekin mahtaa olla kuluneet, jos ovat alkuperäiset. Siinähän onkin sitten jo uusi voimalinja.

----------


## juhss

Olen uusia kiekkoja ostamassa ja akselityypit herättävät kysymyksiä. Eli olen ostamassa DT-Swissin kiekkoja joissa takana 12x142mm läpiakseli. Rungossani on kuitenkin 10x135mm akseliväli. Tuleekohan noissa mukana aina 10x135 QR akseli vai pitääkö ostaa joku konversiopaketti. Ja tyhmä kysymys: Mikä on 12x135 ja 10x135 QR ero? Käykö 12x135 runkoon kun valmistaja ilmoittaa rungon akseliksikooksi 10x135?

Näitä kiekkoja olen katsonut: https://www.bike-components.de/de/DT...12x142-Shimano

Kiitos kärsivällisyydestä etukäteen!  :Hymy:

----------


## Aakoo

> Olen uusia kiekkoja ostamassa ja akselityypit herättävät kysymyksiä. Eli olen ostamassa DT-Swissin kiekkoja joissa takana 12x142mm läpiakseli. Rungossani on kuitenkin 10x135mm akseliväli. Tuleekohan noissa mukana aina 10x135 QR akseli vai pitääkö ostaa joku konversiopaketti. Ja tyhmä kysymys: Mikä on 12x135 ja 10x135 QR ero? Käykö 12x135 runkoon kun valmistaja ilmoittaa rungon akseliksikooksi 10x135?
> 
> Näitä kiekkoja olen katsonut: https://www.bike-components.de/de/DT...12x142-Shimano
> 
> Kiitos kärsivällisyydestä etukäteen!



Jos scrollailet tuotetiedot alas asti, niin siellä paljastuu sama asia mikä näkyy viimeisessä kuvassa.





> Contents:...
> - 2 x DT Swiss 5 mm end cap kits
> ....



Eli mukana tulee tarvittavat välineet muuntaa molemmat päät pikalinkulle. Ne tulpat lähtee vetämällä irti, ja painetaan uudet paikalleen. Itse pikalinkkua ei tule, mutta sellainen on varmaan entuudestaan? Jos ei, niin tilaa DT Swissin RWS linkku matkaan.

----------


## PekkaLyyti

Shimanolla ja muilla valmistajilla tuntuu olevan noin miljuuna erilaista vaihtajan pyöräsettiä tarjolla.
Mikä on "paras" kohtuuhintainen osa 11-vaihteiseen 105 takavaihtajaan?
Ilmeisesti kannattaa pysyä Shimanon tarjonnassa?

----------


## Moska

> Shimanolla ja muilla valmistajilla tuntuu olevan noin miljuuna erilaista vaihtajan pyöräsettiä tarjolla.
> Mikä on "paras" kohtuuhintainen osa 11-vaihteiseen 105 takavaihtajaan?
> Ilmeisesti kannattaa pysyä Shimanon tarjonnassa?



https://www.bike-discount.de/en/shop/jockey-wheels-4289 Itsellä on ollut 10s 105 käytössä jonkin vuoden noilla rissoilla.

----------


## Waverunner

> Vie kiekko johonkin pyörähuoltoon, siellä se oikaistaan muutamalla kympillä. Jos vannekehä joudutaan vaihtamaan niin joku peruskehä maksaa muutaman kympin.



Kyllä se siltä näyttää, että näin täytyy tehdä. Työkalut tosiaan mökillä ja täällä pk-seudulla saarroksissa ;D

No, lisää tyhmiä kysymyksiä. 

1) vienkö me koko fillarin huoltoon vai vain sen takapyörän ja vaihteiston siinä mukana?

2) mitäs edullista perushuoltoa suosittelette tässä pk-seudulla?

Kiitos taas!

ps. eiköhän tämä ollut viimeinen lumisade tänä keväänä... kausi alkakoon!!!!

----------


## PekkaLyyti

Moska:

Tuolla näyttäisi olevan juurikin 9/10s merkinnät noissa.
Missäs kohtaa se menee raja, että on pyörät kaposemmat? Vai onko 9-11 jo samat?

----------


## Moska

> Moska:
> 
> Tuolla näyttäisi olevan juurikin 9/10s merkinnät noissa.
> Missäs kohtaa se menee raja, että on pyörät kaposemmat? Vai onko 9-11 jo samat?



Käsittääkseni hammasluku on se juttu, jonka pitäisi olla sama.

----------


## Aakoo

> Shimanolla ja muilla valmistajilla tuntuu olevan noin miljuuna erilaista vaihtajan pyöräsettiä tarjolla.
> Mikä on "paras" kohtuuhintainen osa 11-vaihteiseen 105 takavaihtajaan?
> Ilmeisesti kannattaa pysyä Shimanon tarjonnassa?



Ne Shimanon omat on varmaan ihan hyvät, ja maksaa kuusi euroa. Mitäköhän hyötyä on hankkia jotain kuulalaakeroituja rissoja?
Tuosta vaan valitsemaan oikea malli: https://www.bike-discount.de/en/shop...himano/o-preis

----------


## oppes

> Kyllä se siltä näyttää, että näin täytyy tehdä. Työkalut tosiaan mökillä ja täällä pk-seudulla saarroksissa ;D
> 
> No, lisää tyhmiä kysymyksiä. 
> 
> 1) vienkö me koko fillarin huoltoon vai vain sen takapyörän ja vaihteiston siinä mukana?
> 
> 2) mitäs edullista perushuoltoa suosittelette tässä pk-seudulla?
> 
> Kiitos taas!
> ...



Väljä kysymys: Jos omat taidot säätää vaihteisto, ja mitata ketjun venymä & tarkistaa ohjainlaakerin (ja muidenkin) välykset, puhdistaa ja voidella ja tarkista jarrut (palat?) ei piisaa, niin vie huoltoon. Mikään edellämainituista ei ole tähtitiedettä vaan opittavissa about parissa hetkessä.

----------


## arctic biker

*Tacx*
T4075 Puleys 11 Teeth SRAM Race
Kyllä nuo herkästi pyörii ja ovat helposti(?) huollettavia.

----------


## kervelo

> Ne Shimanon omat on varmaan ihan hyvät, ja maksaa kuusi euroa. Mitäköhän hyötyä on hankkia jotain kuulalaakeroituja rissoja?
> Tuosta vaan valitsemaan oikea malli: https://www.bike-discount.de/en/shop...himano/o-preis



Tuolla linkatulla sivulla näyttäisi olevan laakereilla varustettuja shimanon rissoja alkaen 8 eur.

----------


## Aakoo

> Tuolla linkatulla sivulla näyttäisi olevan laakereilla varustettuja shimanon rissoja alkaen 8 eur.



Totta, en muistanutkaan että Shimanon "paremman pään" rissat oli kanssa kuulalaakereilla. Kerran on Sramin rissat leikannut kokonaan kiinni, oli ruosteessa sisältä. Mun mielestä aivan turha kohde käyttää lakereita, vaikeampi huoltaa eikä mitään merkittävää hyötyä. Kun pyörä oli sattumalta telineessä tänään, niin avasin maasturin XT vaihtajan rissat. Laakerit oli täynnä jotain ruskeaa mönjää, yh.

----------


## Jase

Shimanon BR-M447 jarru ja Deoren kahva. Etujarrun ilmaus onnistu niinku ohjeessa, jarrun päästä nestettä sisään ja kahvaan kiinnitettyyn säiliöön tuli litkua ja kuplia. Takajarru ei onnistukaan, säiliöön ei tule mitään ja kun laittaa riittävästi painetta niin alkaa pursuaan kahvan tiivisteistä läpi. Eli ilmausreikä on tukossa tmv. Ruuvasin kahvan etäisyydensäädön niin ulos kuin se tuli ja koetin antaa painetta eri kahvan asennoissa. Ei auttanut. Mitäköhän tuolle voisi keksiä? Kahvaa purin sen verran mitä siitä irtosi, mutta itse sylinteriin ja ilmausreikään ei pääse käsiksi sen enempää kuin purkamatta.

----------


## Mr_W

Uskaltaako kakkos/talvikiekkoja eli niillä olevia renkaita pitkäaikaisvarastoida pystyasennossa?

 Kun paineet poistuvat pikkuhiljaa, niin kärsivätkö sisä- ja ulkokumit liikaa? Eli haittaako painuminen? (Ajoittainen pumppaaminen voisi unohtua.)

----------


## arctic biker

> Uskaltaako kakkos/talvikiekkoja eli niillä olevia renkaita pitkäaikaisvarastoida pystyasennossa?
> 
>  Kun paineet poistuvat pikkuhiljaa, niin kärsivätkö sisä- ja ulkokumit liikaa? Eli haittaako painuminen? (Ajoittainen pumppaaminen voisi unohtua.)



En usko, ja jos renkaat(IMO) normiiiviit on niinnei ees tyhjene.

----------


## Mr_W

^ Joo, ja voihan tuota seurata ja vaikka parin kuukauden välein muuttaa asentoa/lisätä ilmaa. Luulisi että vaikka lässähtäisivät täysin niin kovin paljon vahinkoa sisä+ulkokumille ei tulisi. Talvikiekot menevät siis säilytykseen n. 8 kuukaudeksi.

----------


## Poy

Mulla on Canyon Dudessa takana SLX SM-RT70S 160mm jarrulevy kiinnitettynä sellaisella lukolla, joka aukeaa pakka-avaimella. Edessä on taas SLX SM-RT70M 180mm, mutta sen lukko taas aukeaa sillä keskiöavaimella. En tiedä syytä miksi lukot ovat erilaisia, eikö eteen mahdu tuota pienempää lukkoa vai johtuuko 180mm levystä. Nyt pitäisi tilata uudet levyt uusiin vanteisiin, niin tuleeko 180mm aina mukana tuo sama lukko? Vai miten varmistun asiasta. Osaisko kukaan laittaa linkki vastaaviin tai parempii levyihin? Muuten nuo jarrut on Shimano XT, ettei kai sinne mitään paljon huonompaa levyä kannata laittaa.

----------


## elasto

> Mulla on Canyon Dudessa takana SLX SM-RT70S 160mm jarrulevy kiinnitettynä sellaisella lukolla, joka aukeaa pakka-avaimella. Edessä on taas SLX SM-RT70M 180mm, mutta sen lukko taas aukeaa sillä keskiöavaimella. En tiedä syytä miksi lukot ovat erilaisia, eikö eteen mahdu tuota pienempää lukkoa vai johtuuko 180mm levystä. Nyt pitäisi tilata uudet levyt uusiin vanteisiin, niin tuleeko 180mm aina mukana tuo sama lukko? Vai miten varmistun asiasta. Osaisko kukaan laittaa linkki vastaaviin tai parempii levyihin? Muuten nuo jarrut on Shimano XT, ettei kai sinne mitään paljon huonompaa levyä kannata laittaa.



15mm akselin kanssa ei tavallinen pakka-avain mahdu sitä lukkorengasta kiristämään. Siksi erilainen lukkorengas edessä. Shimanon levyissä tulee se pakka-avaimella kiristettävä lukkorengas mukana eli kannattaa käyttää sitä vanhaa edessä olevaa.

EDIT: Eli tarvitset yhden tuollaisen levyjen lisäksi jos tulee toiseen kiekkosettiin: https://r2-bike.com/SHIMANO-Center-L...u-Axle-SM-HB20

----------


## eakin

Onkohan normaalia että GXP-keskiön laakerit alkaa rohisemaan muutaman sadan kilometrin talvi/kevätajon jälkeen? Pystyykö hiekan/pölyn joutumista tuonne ehkäisemään? Availin äsken keskiön ja sain pahimmat hiekat poistettua eikä enään rohise, mutta ei kait tuo mikään perushuolto ketjujen puhdistuksen yhteydessä kuuluisi olla?

----------


## xc-pyöräilijä

Kahdet kiekot tarkoitus hankkia täysjoustoon, kysymys kuuluu onko 6 pultti ja centerlock levyt samassa kohtaa kiinnitettynä vai ei? Toki jarrusatulan keskitys ei kauan vie ja sen varmaan joutuu joka tapauksessa tekemään kun ei täsmälleen samat kiekot ole kyseessä.

----------


## Kanuuna

> Onkohan normaalia että GXP-keskiön laakerit alkaa rohisemaan muutaman sadan kilometrin talvi/kevätajon jälkeen? Pystyykö hiekan/pölyn joutumista tuonne ehkäisemään? Availin äsken keskiön ja sain pahimmat hiekat poistettua eikä enään rohise, mutta ei kait tuo mikään perushuolto ketjujen puhdistuksen yhteydessä kuuluisi olla?



GXP:t on sukkia. Voi ehkäistä laittamalla o-renkaan tai pari tai nippusiteen kammen ja laakerin väliin, jolloin pölysuojat pysyvät paremmin paikallaan. 

Katso Hambinin GXP-video.

----------


## hphuhtin

> Kahdet kiekot tarkoitus hankkia täysjoustoon, kysymys kuuluu onko 6 pultti ja centerlock levyt samassa kohtaa kiinnitettynä vai ei? Toki jarrusatulan keskitys ei kauan vie ja sen varmaan joutuu joka tapauksessa tekemään kun ei täsmälleen samat kiekot ole kyseessä.



Samassa kohtaa ne on. Kunhan muut mitat on oikein.

----------


## eakin

Kiitos, pitääpä katsoa video. Ulkomaan foorumeilta luin että jotkut ostaneet tilalle mm.  Praxis M24, onko kokemuksia näistä korvaavista vaihtoehdoista? Onko kalliimmissa Rival/Force samat ongelmat?

----------


## palikka

Onko kellään kokemusta esim. 11-vaihteisten ketjujen käyttämistä 9-vaihteistoissa tai vastaavaa? Jonkun aikaa olen Gravel-pyörässäni tätä testannut. Otin ~0.5% venyneet ajetut sram pc-x1 11-vaihteiset ketjut Sora 2x9 vaihteistoon, kun ketjut piti muutenkin vaihtaa. Tämä tuntui pelaavan alkuunsa kuin unelma (vaikkei uudet ketjut olleetkaan) mutta vasta huomasin, että vaihdevaijeri lienee veynynyt kun ei ajoa ollut pariin kuukauteen niin hyvin herkästi ilmoittamatta ketju vaihtoi takana rattaalta toiselle. Säädin eilen takavaihtajan vaijerin kireyden kohdilleen sekä rajat.

Mielenkiintoista tässä on juurikin se, ettei kapeampi ketju juuri rahise tuolla ollenkaan ja etuvaihtajan puolella ei tarvi trim-funktiota käyttää, sillä ketju ei missään vaiheessa osu etuvaihtajan häkkiin vaikka kuinka vinossa ketjulinja olisikin. Etuvaihtajan häkillä on kyllä nyt enemmän välystäkin ketjuun.

Yhdet uudet ysi-ketjut nyt löytyy varastosta mutta mietin juurikin sitä, että kannattaiskohan vain jatkossa ostaa vain 11-ketjuja, koska maasturissani on 1x11. Eli kokemusta pidemmältä ajalta haluaisin kuulla onko käyttö ongelmatonta sittenkään.

----------


## Kanuuna

Ketjun sisäleveyshän pysyy samana, ulkoleveys muuttuu eri ratamäärälle tarkoitetuissa ketjuissa. Sillä perusteella ei pitäisikään rohista, mutta vaihteiden vaihto saattaa muuttua, koska häkki on ”liian leveä” isommalle ratasmäärälle tarkoitetulle ketjulle.

----------


## Stifu

Pitäs päivitellä vähä pyörän jarruja, nuo cantileverit kun ei tunnu pysyvän säädöissä, niin olis tarkotus vaihdella v-jarrut tilalle. Mitkäs olis hyvät budjettijarrut ja meneekö tuossa kahvat samalla vaihtoon vai pärjääkö vanhoilla? Pyöräillä olis tarkotus lähinnä metsäpoluilla yms.

----------


## TERU

Ei toimi vanhoilla kahvoilla.

Meniskö kunnollisilla uusilla jarrupaloilla tai jopa kenkineen?

----------


## Stifu

> Ei toimi vanhoilla kahvoilla.
> 
> Meniskö kunnollisilla uusilla jarrupaloilla tai jopa kenkineen?



Saattaishan tuo noillakin mennä, vaan nuo kun on jotkut Shimanon 18v vanhat jarrut niin parhaat päivänsä ovat nähneet. Sillä ajattelin, että voisi olla hyvä päivittää koko jarrusysteemi, kun muut osat on pari vuotta sitten päivitelty.

----------


## jonitzi

Ensimmäinen ''kunnon'' pyörä hommattu ja ekojen lenkkien jälkeen pientä ongelmaa vaihteiden kanssa.
Pyöränä Trek Fuel Ex 7 ja voimansiirtona SRAM NX Eagle.
Ongelmana suurimalla (pienin ratas) ajaessa n. 2-3 kampikieroksen välein voimansiirto paukahtaa/rutisee (ketju hyppii?).
Satunnaisesti huomasin samaa ongelmaa myös muilla rattailla mutta ei läheskään yhtä pahana.

Millä säädöillä ja miten lähteä ongelmaa etsimään?

----------


## JackOja

^uusi pyörä? Vie vaihteet säädettäväksi myyjäliikkeeseen. Jos et osaa säätää vaihteita saat ne vain pahemmin solmuun.

----------


## Kanuuna

> Ensimmäinen ''kunnon'' pyörä hommattu ja ekojen lenkkien jälkeen pientä ongelmaa vaihteiden kanssa.
> Pyöränä Trek Fuel Ex 7 ja voimansiirtona SRAM NX Eagle.
> Ongelmana suurimalla (pienin ratas) ajaessa n. 2-3 kampikieroksen välein voimansiirto paukahtaa/rutisee (ketju hyppii?).
> Satunnaisesti huomasin samaa ongelmaa myös muilla rattailla mutta ei läheskään yhtä pahana.
> 
> Millä säädöillä ja miten lähteä ongelmaa etsimään?



Joko vaihtajasta ylärajaruuvia(sisempi) puoli kierrosta auki. Tai/ja liipaisimen päästä pyörittele säätöpylpyrää. ”Ruuvia” kiinni—>vaihtaja koittaa vaihtaa isommelle, ”ruuvia” auki—>vaihtaja siirtyy kohti pienempää vaihdetta. Katso pakkaa ja vaihtajaa takaa päin ja tiiraile, onko ketju suunnilleen keskellä ratasta vai koittaako se hypätä toiselle rattaalle jompaan kumpaan suuntaan. Sitten säädöt tiirailun mukaan ylläolevin ohjein. Kolmantena ongelmana voi olla korvakkeen vinous, josta Eaglet ovat tarkkoja. Oletko tutustunut lenkeilläsi maa-aineksiin läheltä? Elikkäs kaatunut, jolloin korvake olisi ottanut osumaa ja vääntynyt. Ja on ne korvakkeet olleet vinossa jo uutuuttaankin.


Ja yllä oleva Jaskan ohje on ehkä se varmin.

----------


## jonitzi

Jees, täytyy tiirailla. Korvake suorassa ellei tehtaalta ole kierona tullut.
Edellisen ''markettipyörän'' Shimanoja tullut säädeltyä joten säädön perusperjaate tuttu.
Sitä juuri hain että mikä tuon hyppimisen aiheuttaa, ilmeisesti se jos ketju ei ole keskellä?

----------


## +€+

^Kanuunan listaamista asioista voisi lisätä myös liian pitkät ketjut ja/tai säätöruuvien asento. Kokeile ottaa ketju pois ja sitten kädellä työnnät vaihtajaa kohti suurimpaa ratasta ja katsot meneekö yli keskilinjan (siis rissapyörä suhteessa rattaaseen). Sitten sama toiseensuuntaan. Jos rissapyörä ei ole linjassa päätyrattaiden kanssa niin silloin ketju pyrkii hyppäämään toiseen rattaaseen tai jää raplattamaan välille.



Eli sun pitää katsoa pyrkiikö ketju hyppäämään sivusuunnassa vai hyppääkö se rattaan yli. Jälkimmäisessä tapauksessa ei oikein ole muita vaihtoehtoja kuin liian pitkä ketju tai kulunut pakka ja/tai ketju.

Ketjun mitasta vaikea arvioida. Laita kuva sivulta pienimmällä vaihteella niin siitä näkee jos ihan överipitkät ketjut.

edit. ja katso vielä suurinpiirtein että B-ruuvi ei ole ihan päin p:tä asetettu.

----------


## Marsusram

Onko myös tarkistettu pyörittämällä onko jäykkä nivel ketjussa?

----------


## Pexxi

Onkos Shimanon canteissa ja v-jarruissa samat jarrupalat tai oikeastaan se irroitettava kumiosa?

----------


## jonitzi

> Ketjun mitasta vaikea arvioida. Laita kuva sivulta pienimmällä vaihteella niin siitä näkee jos ihan överipitkät ketjut.



Tässä kuvat, yhtään tarkemmin en kerinnyt vielä säätöjä tutkia.

----------


## Asku90

> Tässä kuvat, yhtään tarkemmin en kerinnyt vielä säätöjä tutkia.



Itselle vaihoin cubeen gx eagle setin ja lyhensin yhen pykälän vielä ketjua tästä tilanteesta. 6 fat pro,ssa taas on nx eagle ja ketju näin samanlailla tehtaalta, oon harkinnu lyhentämistä kun säädöt on ollut paljon hankalammat saada toimimaan. Epäilen että hiukan liian pitkö ketju kun vaihtaja on vaakassa ja b-ruuvi liian löysällä jopa nousee ylöspäi häkki.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## +€+

^^ Näyttäis aika pitkiltä ketjut. Eli saattaa hyppiä ja tuo rissapyörien asento saattaa jumittaa ketjua kun nousee häkki noin ylös. Kokeile tuolla suurimmalla rattaalla ollessa vetää käsin vaihtaja eteen ja katso paljonko jää löysää. Tuollatavalla käsin vedettynä ja siitä pari lenkkiä lisää niin pitäisi ketjun olla ok mitassa.

Katoinko oikein että tuossa tokassa kuvassa on renkaan kohdalla ketjun missing link -liitospala? Jos on niin näyttäisi olevan väärinpäin. Tuo hyppyyttää ketjua myös jos oikein olen ymmärtänyt.

----------


## Kanuuna

Eikös Srammin ohjeen mukaan ketjun mitta määritetä siten, että ketju kierretään isoimman rattaan ja etuleivän ympäri ilman ketjun käyttämistä vaihtajan läpi, ja tähän lisätään kaksi ketjulinkkiä? Siinä oikea mitta.

E. Ja sitten tuo vaihtajan b-ruuvin säätö:

(Perunalla otettu tietokoneen näytöltä)

----------


## Kanuuna

> ^Katoinko oikein että tuossa tokassa kuvassa on renkaan kohdalla ketjun missing link -liitospala? Jos on niin näyttäisi olevan väärinpäin. Tuo hyppyyttää ketjua myös jos oikein olen ymmärtänyt.



Kyllä, väärin päin.

----------


## SSGT-92

^Ylläolevaan lisäyksenä, muista myös huomioida jouston vaikutus jos/kun ketjua lyhennät.

----------


## jonitzi

Kiitokset hyvistä vinkeistä!
Täytyypä ensitöikseen kääntää liitospala oikeinpäin.





> Eikös Srammin ohjeen mukaan ketjun mitta määritetä siten, että ketju kierretään isoimman rattaan ja etuleivän ympäri ilman ketjun käyttämistä vaihtajan läpi, ja tähän lisätään kaksi ketjulinkkiä? Siinä oikea mitta.



Ketju kireänä + 2 lenkkiä?

----------


## das_rad

Mistähän löytyisi lokasuojat pyörään, jossa on kuvan mukaiset kiinnityspisteet (tulpattu ruuvinreikä tossa valkoisen tarran yläpuolella)? Takalokarille siis normi kiinnitys, mutta etuiskarissa ainoa kiinnityspiste siis putken takapuolella, eikä sivussa kuten normaalisti.

https://photos.app.goo.gl/eJLFLb4PZPNsJsfQA

----------


## The Eye

Vaihteiston uusiminen for dummies: 

Vanhaan 3x7  kona lanaan pitäisi vaihtaa vaihteisto. 

Voinko laittaa 8-speed nikaleet tuohon? 
vaihtajat,  takapakka, ja ketjut uusiksi, meneeköhän 8 speed takapakka vahalle vanteelle? Ja toimiiko kaikki kauniisti?

----------


## +€+

^Jos kyseessä kasettipakka niin pitäisi mennä samanlainen kasilehtinen tilalle.

----------


## Mr_W

^^ Isompi 8-takapakka ilmeisesti ei mahdu 7:lle tehtyyn kiekkoon.





> The wider 8-speed cassette does not fit on the narrower 7-speed body. To get more than 7 sprockets on thsi body, you would need to modify the largest sprocket of an 8-speed cassette or install only 8 sprockets from a 9-speed cassette or 9 sprockets from a 10-speed cassette. A simpler alternative is to replace the 7-speed cassette body with an 8/9/10-speed body. (Sheldon Brown)



Eli muuten tuskin tulee ongelmia, mutta pakka ei mahdu simppelisti vanhaan kiekkoon. Vapaaratas vaihtoon kiekosta tai uusi kiekko ilmeisesti?

----------


## harald

Kannattaa tuossa ketjun pituusjutussa tavata se sramin ohje joka eroaa hiukan 11v ja 12v sekä täpäri-/jäykkistapauksissa.

Mun pyörässä oli myös liian pitkä ketju alunperin. Hyppi suurimmalla vaihteella. Ja suurimmalla vaihteella tilanne oli juuri kuten kuvassa että vaihtajan pylpyröiden asento oli niin että tavallisesti alempi rissa oli ylemmän yläpuolella.

https://www.servicearchive.sram.com/...d_chains_0.pdf

Sivu 9 eteenpäin

Epäilen vähän tuota kuvaa sivulla 11, sillä sen mukaan täpärissä pitäisi olla yksi lenkkipari (kapea+leveä) ylämääräistä iso-iso pyörien ympäri lisäksi. Ja jäykkiksessä kaksi paria? Mun mielestä pitäisi olla just toisinpäin että täpärissä enemmän varaa.

----------


## Juhani

Ostin pari viikkoa sitten uuden fillarin, Whyten Portobellon. Kaikki on toiminut kuin junan vessa, mutta pari päivää sitten alkoivat Tektron hydrauliset levyjarrut ääntelemään. Ääni sellaista erikoista hankaavan pätkivää ja vikisevää. Vaikuttaa jarruttamiseen myös muuten kuin pelkästään äänellä, nimittäin jarrutus pätkii aika paljon. Mikähän voisi olla vialla? Kävin äsken pesemässä jarrut ja olin iloinen kun vika oli hetken aikaa poissa mutta palasi sitten takaisin kun jarrut kuivuivat.

Tässä video jonka otin tänään jarruttaessa:

----------


## das_rad

Löytyi lopulta googlaamalla, SKS:n lokareihin löytyy sopivat adapterit:
https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...ck-shox-452414

----------


## SSGT-92

^^ Vaikuttaa ihan siltä, että Juhanin Whytessä jarrusatuloissa on vuoto. Luultavimmin männän tiiviste vuotaa nestettä ja sotkee palat ja levyn.
uuden pyörän kyseessä ollen reklamoi myyjälle asiasta, jos on kivijalka kauppa, asia saattanee hoitua helposti ja nopeasti.

----------


## Tolppa

Maastopyörän takapakka (9sp) ei irtoakkaan niin kuin toisesta pyörästä. Eli pakka avattu, mutta siitä lähti vain ensimmäinen ratas irti ja muuten pakka kiinni? Mikä systeemi tässä on ja miten saan irti?

----------


## +€+

^Rattaat ovat pureutuneet vapariin kiinni. Jotkut noita ovat kevyesti ruuvarilla ja vasaralla naputelleet yksitellen auki. Sitten viilaa ne dentit tasaiseksi vaparista tai vaihtaa uuden.

----------


## Tolppa

^Kiitos, sehän se oli.

----------


## oem

Mistä löytyis shimanon rd m 360 (Aceraan) 13T+13T, vaihtajan muovirattaat?
Huomasin että ovat ihan piikkeinä 10000km jälkeen.

----------


## SSGT-92

Tuon ;https://si.shimano.com/pdfs/ev/EV-RD-M360-2808.pdf mukaan, vaikka tuolta ;https://www.hi5bikes.fi/tuotteet/347...0-13t-7-8speed .
 Tai sit etsii varaosa numerolla mieleisemmän putiikin.

----------


## oem

^Kiitokset!
Noin löytyy paremmin kuin vaihtajan tyypillä.

Kysyn vielä
Kumpi tulee lähemmäs akselia kun näköjään vähän erilaiset holkit ja kumpi puoli ulos jos on väliä. Vanhat ehkä kulumisen takia epäsymmetriset.
https://pic.useful.fi/g9HAfV1tT.jpg

----------


## GetAGrip83

Onko kukaan ostanut rautakaupasta Levyjarrun adapteri kiinitys pultteja. tarvis sramin jarruihin pultteja ja ovat jokapaikasta loppu. mitä kaikkea pitää ottaa huomioon. pituus kierre paino kierre olisi hyvä loppua  ~3/4 matkasta.

----------


## 29er

Mitenkäs vaihdevivustot on yhteensopivia keskenään? Riittääkö että ostaa huonosti toimivan (kuluneen?) kymppivaihtajan tilalle uuden vaikka se ei olisikaan sama malli kuin vanha? Kyse on maastopyörästä ja muistaakseni vaihteisto on SLX. Vaihtajan tyyppiä en muista (pyörä on muualla joten en voi tsekata).

----------


## Pexxi

> Onko kukaan ostanut rautakaupasta Levyjarrun adapteri kiinitys pultteja. tarvis sramin jarruihin pultteja ja ovat jokapaikasta loppu. mitä kaikkea pitää ottaa huomioon. pituus kierre paino kierre olisi hyvä loppua  ~3/4 matkasta.



Kierre ja pituus, oli mulla joku ihan tavallinen pultti vähän aikaa kun ei löytynyt heti sopivaa. Hankala vaan jos löystyy reissussa niin mulla ei ainakaan työkalussa sopivaa avainta tavalliseen pulttiin. Painaviahan noi varmaan on.

----------


## hece

> Mitenkäs vaihdevivustot on yhteensopivia keskenään? Riittääkö että ostaa huonosti toimivan (kuluneen?) kymppivaihtajan tilalle uuden vaikka se ei olisikaan sama malli kuin vanha? Kyse on maastopyörästä ja muistaakseni vaihteisto on SLX. Vaihtajan tyyppiä en muista (pyörä on muualla joten en voi tsekata).



Ainakin mikä vain shimanon maastokymppivaihtaja toimii.

----------


## Sambolo

Onko normaalia että mavicin id360 vapari antautuu ekalla lenkillä.. Ei kovin luottamusta herättävät kiekot.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

No ei se nyt kyllä oo normaalia ja eikö tuo oo vielä ratchet-tyylinen vapari? Sellaisen jos jonkun pitäisi kestää. Mulla on kaikissa maastokiekoissa DtSwissin ratchet eikä ole ikinä mitään ongelmia ollut. Kynsivapareita sen sijaan on tullut paskottua, vaikka vinkuheinä luokkaan kuulunkin.

----------


## Iglumies

> Onko normaalia että pakasta vedetyissä DT:n navassa tuo end cap vai mikä onkaan on tuollainen vetkula etukiekossa?
> 
> Video: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1pPS...106Tb3LZ5/view



On, akseli keskittää sen paikalleen.

----------


## Sambolo

> No ei se nyt kyllä oo normaalia ja eikö tuo oo vielä ratchet-tyylinen vapari? Sellaisen jos jonkun pitäisi kestää. Mulla on kaikissa maastokiekoissa DtSwissin ratchet eikä ole ikinä mitään ongelmia ollut. Kynsivapareita sen sijaan on tullut paskottua, vaikka vinkuheinä luokkaan kuulunkin.



Joo ratchet tyyppinen, kuulema jotain paperia ne hammaskehät. Ja joku saanu kuulema toimimaa poistamalla ylimääräset rasvat  :Leveä hymy:  Muuten toimii mut vääntöä ei pysty antaa, pari pientä mäkeä kerkes kiivetä kunnes alko pyöriä tyhjää.

----------


## hitlike

> On, akseli keskittää sen paikalleen.



Kiitos.

----------


## JackOja

Onko noista yleismallisista boost-adaptereista mihinkään?

Siis niistä kun etuakselille laitetaan kummallekin puolelle 5 mm speisseri ja jarrulevyn alle samanlainen ja taakse vastaavasti 3-milliset.

Luulisi jotenkin epäkäytännölliseksi? Akselispeisserit putoaa (ja häviää kaseikkoon) kun läpiakselin vetää pois?

Niinku https://www.bike-components.de/en/Pr...er-Kit-p64443/

----------


## +€+

> Onko normaalia että mavicin id360 vapari antautuu ekalla lenkillä.. Ei kovin luottamusta herättävät kiekot.



On normaalia. Mulla kesti 200km. Vapari kyllä kestää mutta ratchet ei.

----------


## hphuhtin

Mulla kesti kokonaista 400m DTSwissin 240 navassa tullut ratchet. Varmaan oli ollut alun alkaen jotenkin tahmea eikä painunut kunnolla kiinni. Takuuseen uudet ratchetit eikä mitään ongelmia sittemmin.

----------


## Sambolo

> On normaalia. Mulla kesti 200km. Vapari kyllä kestää mutta ratchet ei.



Pitääkö tässä alkaa jo miettimään kiekkopäivitystä..

----------


## harald

Kiva, minulla on tekeillä kiekkosetti jossa DT-swissin ratchet.

----------


## +€+

> Pitääkö tässä alkaa jo miettimään kiekkopäivitystä..



Otat lenkille mukaan pussillisen näitä niin pääset lenkiltä pois ilman potkuttelua https://www.bike24.com/p2178405.html

Tulee tosin parinlenkin jälkeen kalliimmaksi kuin uusi budjettivannesetti...

----------


## Sambolo

Jännä joo että jotku halpiskiekkojen navat toiminu paremmin. Mutta, jos tää ois mavicilla kovin yleinen juttu, luulis olevan netissä enempi tietoa, vai enkö osaa googlettaa.

----------


## hphuhtin

En mä kyllä yhtään huolehtisi noista ratcheteista vaikka itseltä yhdet menikin. Kolmet DTswiss kiekot on itsellä missä on ratchetit ja noi yhdet oli vaan selvästi uutena tahmeat eikä painuneet kunnolla vastakkain. 

Tällä foorumilla on sellainen ominaisuus, että kun yksi sanoo jostain tuotteesta jotain ja toinen sanoo että mulla kävi sama, niin kohta se on tulkittu totuudeksi mikä käy kaikille  :Vink:  Mutta kyllä, eiköhän tuo ratchet ole se kuluva osa, ehkä jouset niiden takana myös. Jos joutuu korvaamaan voi valita eri tasoisen mökän ja nopeamman kiinni nappaamisen 18/36/54 pykäläisen ratchetin välillä.

----------


## JackOja

Mulla on DT:n ratchet kestänyt jo ~tonneja. 18-pykäläinen, jonka sanotaankin olevan kestävin ja vähiten huoltoa vaativa.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

No foorumillahan totuus on, että jos joku on joskus jossain saanut jotain rikki tai edes kuullut, että jossain on joku jollakin mennyt rikki niin se on automaattisesti paskaa ja hajoaa kaikilla.

Ratchettiin ei pidä laittaa mitään vaseliinia tms. paksua rasvaa vaan ohutta rasvaa. Itselläkin on ratchetit kestäneet maastokäyttöä läskissä ja täpärissä jo pitkään. Huoletta saa runnoa jyrkkäänkin mäkeen sen mitä ukosta irtoaa eikä vaparista ole koskaan kuulunut mitään. Kynsivaparit on aina jossain vaiheessa alkaneet protestoida pl. Hope. i9 toimii varmaan myös, mutta siitä ei ole kokemusta.

----------


## MTB Engineer

On kokemusta Mavicin IT4 ja ID360 vapareista. Yhden olen molempia ajanut sileäksi. https://mtbengineer.blogspot.com/201...-wheelset.html

Edellinen ID360 kesti ~5000km, mutta olen myös huomannut, että tuo on erittäin kranttu voitelusta. DT:n vaparirasva toimii kesällä, mutta on talveksi liian paksua, joten talvella olen ajanut Dumonde Techin öljyllä.

----------


## Kanuuna

> Onko normaalia että mavicin id360 vapari antautuu ekalla lenkillä.. Ei kovin luottamusta herättävät kiekot.



Mulla kestänyt tähän mennessä Crossmaxeissa ID360 tonnin verran kakkos-/talvikiekoissa ja puksuttaa edelleen. Sanoisin kysymykseen, että ei normaalia ja takuuseen. En ole ottanut rasvoja pois. Dt:n 36 pykäläinen kestänyt tähän mennessä kolmisen tonnia moitteetta.

----------


## Sambolo

Mavicilla itsellähän ei ole tällä hetkellä takuuta corona takia..  :Leveä hymy:  Mä mietin kans et jos noissa on voitelussa vikaa, välillä pitää ja kevyemmässä poljennassa pitää, joten en tiedä onko mitään hajalla. Metässä tuli satunaisia lipsahduksia ja sit alkokin pettää huolella, mutta jossain määrin ainaki tuli nyt takas pito, enkä saanu kevyellä testillä uusimaan, enkä sit viittiny enää runttaillakkaan. Bikeworx kasas ja luovutti pyörän joten heidän kanssa asioin ja tänää pitäis kuulua mitä tehdään, alustavasti oli vähän puhetta vaparin vaihdosta jos niitä löytyy, mutta tuossahan riittäis vaa ratchetin vaihto varmaan. Ellei jopa rasvauksen parantelu. Mut tosiaan, jostain kuullu aikasemmin myös et tuo ratchetkehä ois aika heikkoa materiaalia ja jostain taas että systeemiin pääsee helposti vettä, jonka takia tulee vikaa. Mut tosiaan, aivan uudet ovat, ni vähän mietityttää. Pyörähän piti tulla DTswissin E1900 kiekoilla alunperin, tiedä sit oisko paremmat, itellä kynsinavat toiminu, ja dt:llä voinee vaihtaa ratchettiin sen. Pitäisköhän sit vaatia niitä dt kiekkoja tilalle vai kokeilla vielä onnea noilla..

----------


## sampo12

Pyöräjä Jeffsy https://www.yt-industries.com/en/det.../sArticle/1924
Edessä olis pakan vaihto ja samalla mietin etuleivän vaihtoa. Lyhyin välitys samana (tai jopa lyhyempänä), mutta tiivistää voisin vähän pakkaa kun maastossa ei noita pisimpiä ole tarvinut. Tuossahan on ilmeisesti XD vapari, eli aina oltava XD pakka? Näyttäis olevan 10-42 tarjolla  eli silloin voisin edestä vaihtaa 32 jopa 28 tai 30 ovaaliin. Kammet tuossa on vaihtuneet edellisen omistajan toimesta etuleivän ollessa sama niin mitä specsejä rattaalla pitäis olla että olis oikea?
Edit. Nythän pakkana e13 ja järkevän hintaiset ovat sramia kaikki. Vaihtajana XTR, toimiiko sram sujuvasti?

----------


## harald

> Kynsivaparit on aina jossain vaiheessa alkaneet protestoida pl. Hope. i9 toimii varmaan myös, mutta siitä ei ole kokemusta.



Novatecin vaparista meni kynnet. Vaihdoin Hopeen, niin sen originaali laakerit kesti 200 km mutta sen teräsvapari on kyllä kestävä. SKF:n pyöräilylaakerit polymeerirasvalla nyt sisällä, katotaan.

----------


## harald

> Pyöräjä Jeffsy https://www.yt-industries.com/en/det.../sArticle/1924
> Edessä olis pakan vaihto ja samalla mietin etuleivän vaihtoa. Lyhyin välitys samana (tai jopa lyhyempänä), mutta tiivistää voisin vähän pakkaa kun maastossa ei noita pisimpiä ole tarvinut. Tuossahan on ilmeisesti XD vapari, eli aina oltava XD pakka? Näyttäis olevan 10-42 tarjolla  eli silloin voisin edestä vaihtaa 32 jopa 28 tai 30 ovaaliin. Kammet tuossa on vaihtuneet edellisen omistajan toimesta etuleivän ollessa sama niin mitä specsejä rattaalla pitäis olla että olis oikea?
> Edit. Nythän pakkana e13 ja järkevän hintaiset ovat sramia kaikki. Vaihtajana XTR, toimiiko sram sujuvasti?



Pakat voi melko huoletta käyttää ristiin Shimano/SRAM. Minulla Sram vaihtaja ja Shimanon pakka ja toimii vähintään yhtä hyvin.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Novatecin vaparista meni kynnet. Vaihdoin Hopeen, niin sen originaali laakerit kesti 200 km mutta sen teräsvapari on kyllä kestävä. SKF:n pyöräilylaakerit polymeerirasvalla nyt sisällä, katotaan.



Laakerithan niissä on paskaa, mutta nyt olikin kyse vaparista.

----------


## Sambolo

> Onko normaalia että mavicin id360 vapari antautuu ekalla lenkillä.. Ei kovin luottamusta herättävät kiekot.



Purin paketin nähdäkseni mitä käyny, kaikki osat vaikutti olevan ehjiä, ehkä ihan minimaalista kulumaa lipsumisesta. Poistin sen kilon rasvaa mitä sielä oli ja ei ainakaan tänään lenkillä lipsunu enää yhtään. Ihme toimintaa mavicilta.

----------


## toosle

Päivien päivää! Surly straggler tai midnight hawk runkoa oon ostamassa ja pyörää kokoomassa. Stragglerissa kiekot kiinni quick releasella ja levyjarrut post mount. Midnight hawkissa läpiakseli ja flat mount. Onko stragglerin "vanhan aikaiset" kiinnitykset poistumassa mitenköhän nopeesti markkinoilta, eli voiks olla ettei muutaman vuoden päästä uusia post mount jarruja löydy? Stragglerin etuna ois parisataa € halvempi hinta. Muuten aikalail samat vekottimet.

----------


## J4nn3R

Tuo Stragglerin jarrustandardi on käytössä maastureissa, eli ei ole häviämässä mihinkään. Eikä kyllä seuraavaan kahteenkymmeneen vuoteen ole katoamassa qr-kiekotkaan, väittäisin. Riippuu paljon minkä hintatason kiekot meinaa kasailla, mutta edullisemmassa päässä valikoima on laajempi qr-navoilla.

Jos ei ole vielä speksaillut pyörää muuten, niin kannattaa selvittää itelleen, tuleeko esim. hydrauliset vai mekaaniset jarrut ja droppi- vai flättitanko. Ihan lonkalta veikkaisin, että enemmän valikoimaa droppitanko+hydraulilevarit yhdistelmään pienemmällä mix'n'match jumpalla saa valitsemalla flatmountin.

Lähetetty minun GM1903 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Trecu

Kuinkahan tämän vapaarattaan saa irti? Mitään merkintää ei missään ole jotta voisi etsiä ohjeita muuten kuin et alkuperäisenä pitäisi olla novatec eikä tarkempaa tietoa.
Isolla kuusiokololla jossain videolla näin ton tyyppisiä irrotettavan, utta niitäkin toiset avattiin jarrulevyn puolelta ja toiset tuosta pakan puolelta?
Kaikki lähti siitä kuin tuossa 10 lehtinen pakka heilui ja aloin tuhkailemaan asiaa ja epäilin että jos toi vaparatas on 11 lehtiselle sopiva nin siellä ilmeisesti pitäisi olla semmonen metallirengas välissä 10 lehtistä käyttäessä? Alenperin ja itselle tullessa tuo oli singlespeed. 

Tuossa kuvat

https://i.imgur.com/knfDjMn.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/nrdrHdp.jpg

----------


## Olli L

^Ei tuota vapaaratassysteemiä tarvitse kuvaamasi ongelman takia irrottaa. Se soviterengas pistetään vain ennen rattaita lähimmäs pinnoja. Tämmöinen (Shimanon pakka, oletan) https://www.bike-components.de/en/Sh...ssettes-p9904/

----------


## Trecu

> ^Ei tuota vapaaratassysteemiä tarvitse kuvaamasi ongelman takia irrottaa. Se soviterengas pistetään vain ennen rattaita lähimmäs pinnoja. Tämmöinen (Shimanon pakka, oletan) https://www.bike-components.de/en/Sh...ssettes-p9904/



Joo en sen takia sitä irrottaisi vaan kun tuntui et se hieman takertelee niin varmistaakseni, puhdistaakseni ja voidellakseni kynnet jos tarvetta

----------


## Sambolo

Omaa novatechin vaparis ei vissiin saanut edes irti, siihen myös tuli jota klapia ni meni sit kiekko vaihtoon.

----------


## slow

Löytyykö sieltä sisältä sovite kuusiokoloavaimelle? Yleensä kymppimillinen on se oikea.

----------


## markkut

Ridley X-Trail 105 takavaihtajan risat vaijerinkuoret ja samalla vaijeri pitäisi saada vaihdettua. Vaijeri kulkee rungon sisällä. Katselin GCN videon, jossa vanhan vaijerin päälle pujotettiin ohut muoviputki, vanha vaijeri putken sisältä pois ja uusi tilalle. Samaa metodia on tälläkin foorumilla suositeltu ainakin nimimerkki frp:n toimesta. Mutta mistä sellaista putkea löytäisi?

Jos putkea ei löydy, niin ajattelin, että voisiko uuden vaijerin liittää vanhaan vaikkapa kutistesukalla ja vetää vanhalla vaijerilla uuden paikoilleen. Mitä mieltä tällaisesta?

----------


## Trecu

> Omaa novatechin vaparis ei vissiin saanut edes irti, siihen myös tuli jota klapia ni meni sit kiekko vaihtoon.



Ok, se kans mielessä et olisi huonosti kiinne tai siihen tullut klappia.

----------


## Trecu

> Löytyykö sieltä sisältä sovite kuusiokoloavaimelle? Yleensä kymppimillinen on se oikea.



Sisältä näyttäisi et on semmoinen kuin lenkkiavaimen se lenkkipää eli 12 koloinen?
 ja kaiken lisäksi vielä yhdeltä kohtaa ilmeisesti hiotunut tasaiseksi.  Kymppimilli on ainakin liian pieni ja taitaa olla jotain 12mm?

----------


## xubu

> Ridley X-Trail 105 takavaihtajan risat vaijerinkuoret ja samalla vaijeri pitäisi saada vaihdettua. Vaijeri kulkee rungon sisällä. Katselin GCN videon, jossa vanhan vaijerin päälle pujotettiin ohut muoviputki, vanha vaijeri putken sisältä pois ja uusi tilalle. Samaa metodia on tälläkin foorumilla suositeltu ainakin nimimerkki frp:n toimesta. Mutta mistä sellaista putkea löytäisi?
> 
> Jos putkea ei löydy, niin ajattelin, että voisiko uuden vaijerin liittää vanhaan vaikkapa kutistesukalla ja vetää vanhalla vaijerilla uuden paikoilleen. Mitä mieltä tällaisesta?



Sido ompelulanka siihen vaijeriin kiinni. Mittaa ompelulangasta pituus suunnilleen menoreijän ja ulostuloreiän pituus ja työnnä se menoreiästä sisään. Laita pölynimurin suulake sinne tuloreikään ja ime se ompelulanka reiästä läpi. Sitten ompelulangan avulla vedät sen vaijerin läpi. Kannatta sulkea muut rungossa oleva reijät siksi aikaa, kun imuroi. Helppoa.

----------


## Jh_20

Olen ostamassa hiilikuitukiekkoja käytettynä onko jotain mitä pitäisi erityisestä tarkistaa kun pääsen kiekkoja katsomaan?

----------


## markkut

> Sido ompelulanka siihen vaijeriin kiinni. Mittaa ompelulangasta pituus suunnilleen menoreijän ja ulostuloreiän pituus ja työnnä se menoreiästä sisään. Laita pölynimurin suulake sinne tuloreikään ja ime se ompelulanka reiästä läpi. Sitten ompelulangan avulla vedät sen vaijerin läpi. Kannatta sulkea muut rungossa oleva reijät siksi aikaa, kun imuroi. Helppoa.



Joo kiitos vastauksesta. Tämä lanka/siimahomma on kanssa tullut vastaan. En tähän tarvitsisi imuria, koska vanha vaijeri on sisällä ja sen avulla langan saisi vedettyä runkoon. Mutta onko lanka ohjurina jollain lailla parempi kuin se vanha vaijeri?

----------


## hsr

Ei ole kokemusta, mutta miksi pitää tehdä noin vaikeasti tuon langan ja imurin kanssa? Miksei ennemmin solmi tuota lankaa vanhaan vaijeriin ja vedä lankaa vaijerin avulla rungon sisään? Tai edellä ehdotetusti vanhan vaijerin avulla vetää uuden paikalleen.

----------


## +€+

Itse liitän jesarilla uuden vaijerinkuoren vanhaan ja vedän läpi. En tiedä miksi tuosta pitää niin vaikeaa tehdä.

----------


## markkut

Itsellä ensimmäinen vaijerin vaihto tällaiseen runkoon ja kauhutarinoita on tullut netissä vastaan, sillä kyselin. Ilmeisesti riippuu vähän rungostakin, kuinka vaikea homma voi olla.

----------


## SenioriP

Uusi pyörä, Shimano Deore XT8100 12-speed vaihtaja, 10-51 pakka, ja 51 piikin rattaalla oheisessa kohdassa (lameleissa porrastus) ketju nousee hieman ylös ja "rasahtaa" aina samassa kohtaa ratasta. Oisko jotain tehtävissä?


https://www.dropbox.com/s/5k0tpyqkf2...etju3.jpg?dl=0

----------


## J4nn3R

> Ei ole kokemusta, mutta miksi pitää tehdä noin vaikeasti tuon langan ja imurin kanssa? Miksei ennemmin solmi tuota lankaa vanhaan vaijeriin ja vedä lankaa vaijerin avulla rungon sisään? Tai edellä ehdotetusti vanhan vaijerin avulla vetää uuden paikalleen.



Mun käsittääkseni tuo temppu on hätävara, jos ohjuriksi käyvä vaijeri on karannut tai poistettu kokonaan.

Lähetetty minun GM1903 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## slow

> Sisältä näyttäisi et on semmoinen kuin lenkkiavaimen se lenkkipää eli 12 koloinen?
>  ja kaiken lisäksi vielä yhdeltä kohtaa ilmeisesti hiotunut tasaiseksi.  Kymppimilli on ainakin liian pieni ja taitaa olla jotain 12mm?



Jos olisi kuusiokolosovite niin kyllä se olisi kuusikulmainen eli ei sitten tässä navassa.
Entä lähteekö vain vetämällä?

----------


## JackOja

> ...Entä lähteekö vain vetämällä?



Samaa ehdotan. Pikkusen nitkuttaa samalla kun vetää.

----------


## JackOja

Heeeetkinen, onko näin ettei flatmount-jarrusatulaa saa naitettua postmount-paikkaan? Toisinpäin adaptereita löytyy.

----------


## SSGT-92

Ymmärsinkö oikein ;https://www.assolutions.ca/shop/adap...ith-140-rotor/
Minkäs kokoiselle levylle ois meininki ?

Haettu tuolla ;flat mount caliper to post mount fork/frame adapter

----------


## JackOja

> Ymmärsinkö oikein ;https://www.assolutions.ca/shop/adap...ith-140-rotor/
> Minkäs kokoiselle levylle ois meininki ?



Haarukka 140mm PM ja takana 160mm PM paikat. Levyt 160mm kummassakin päässä.

Pikkusen ajatuksia siirtyä Forcesta GRX:ään, mutta GRX saatavilla vain flatmounttina. Niin ainakin katselin.

----------


## xubu

> Ei ole kokemusta, mutta miksi pitää tehdä noin vaikeasti tuon langan ja imurin kanssa? Miksei ennemmin solmi tuota lankaa vanhaan vaijeriin ja vedä lankaa vaijerin avulla rungon sisään? Tai edellä ehdotetusti vanhan vaijerin avulla vetää uuden paikalleen.



Jos on jo vanhan vaijerin ehtinyt vetää pois.

----------


## Trecu

> Jos olisi kuusiokolosovite niin kyllä se olisi kuusikulmainen eli ei sitten tässä navassa.
> Entä lähteekö vain vetämällä?



Kokeilin vetämistäkin ja nitkuttelua kun siinä tuntuu aavistuksen verran klappia mutta ei lähde vetämällä tai en minä saanut ainakaan. 
Laitoin uuden akselin ja kuulalaakerit sitten kasasin todetakseni että taitaa olla laakeripinnat kuluneet niin ettei saa sopivalle kireudelle edes. On joko klappia tai liian tiukalla et ei pyöri kunnolla. On niin kuin vähän kaikkialla klappia  :Hymy: 
Taitaa olla ajot ajettu tuolla kiekolla

----------


## SSGT-92

> Haarukka 140mm PM ja takana 160mm PM paikat. Levyt 160mm kummassakin päässä.
> 
> Pikkusen ajatuksia siirtyä Forcesta GRX:ään, mutta GRX saatavilla vain flatmounttina. Niin ainakin katselin.



Osuisko noi ;flat mount caliber to post mount fork :https://www.bikeinn.com/Pyöräily/sra...mm/136336809/p
 ja tuolta molempiin päihin ;https://fairwheelbikes.com/sram-flat...brake-adapter/
Saahan noista ainakin numerot, joilla hakea muualtakin.

----------


## Aakoo

> Haarukka 140mm PM ja takana 160mm PM paikat. Levyt 160mm kummassakin päässä.
> 
> Pikkusen ajatuksia siirtyä Forcesta GRX:ään, mutta GRX saatavilla vain flatmounttina. Niin ainakin katselin.



Ei kait tuohon halvalla mitään adaptereita saa (Assolutionskin 40$/pää + tullit yms). Helpointa lienee vaan laittaa Shimanon maastopuolen PM jarrusatulat kiinni, ne maksaa muutaman kympin kappale.

----------


## Fuuga

Olisiko kellään ideaa mahdollisesta adapterista seuraavaan ongelmaan?
Pojalla Focuksen joku halvimman pään jäykkis, jossa Suntourin samaa tasoa oleva keula.
Keulan renkaankiinnityshahlot ovat, nyt kun sitä tarkemmin katselin, leveydeltään kuin perinteiselle mutterikiinnitteiselle akselille.
Kiekko on pikalinkuilla. Ostovaiheessa - käytettynä ostettu juu - en tuota tarkemmin tutkinut ja silloin se olikin ihan ok. Nyt on alkanut käydä niin, että pikalinkku ei jaksa pitää rengasta suorassa vaan se muljahtaa vinoon eikä tietysti ole hyvä asia.

Onko pikalinkulliseen akseliin jotain adapteria, jolla tuota hahloon tulevan akselin osan halkaisijaa saisi kasvatettua?

----------


## TERU

Tuossa liikutaan niin turvallisuuskeskeisellä alueella, että hyvä turvallinen vaihtoehto olisi vaihtaa etukiekkoon mutterikiinnitteinen akseli. Tuo ei ole kovin iso homma ekä maksa paljon, mutta tietenkin navan pitäisi olla hommaan sopiva, l. Shimano tai sen kopio.
Eipä pöllömpi juttu olisi hankkia jostain biltsusta uusi kiekko muutteriakselilla?

----------


## nnurmo

Osaiskohan joku antaa vinkkiä mistä etsiä vikaa. Aloitteleva pyöränhuoltaja täällä, vaihdoin sram NX 1x11 vaihtajan vaijerin, kun vanha meni poikki aivan vaihdevivun juuresta. Nyt kun uusi vaijeri pakkallaan, takavaihtaja "jumiutuu" 2 pienimmille vaihteille, eli suurimmille rattaille. Ei siis pysty vaihtamaan vaihdetta suuremmalle, mutta kun hieman nykäisee vaijerista tai avittaa takavaihtajaa kädellä niin vaihde vaihtuu. Vaihtaja mielestäni oikeissa säädöissä, yritetty b-tension(?) ruuvia säätää tuloksetta lähes joka asentoo, ja vaijerin kireyden säädöllä ei tunnu myöskään olevan vaikutusta. Osat putsattu ja öljytty/rasvattu. Mistä moinen voisi johtua? Oma osaaminen loppui.

----------


## Pexxi

Vaihdoitko kuoren? Voi olla että siinä on jotain joka aiheutti vaijerinkin katkeamisen.

----------


## TERU

Jäikö vaijerin säikeen pätkä vivun sisälle?

----------


## Johannes Ahola

Osaisiko joku neuvoa, mistäpäin maailmaa kannattaisi kysellä adapteria Surly Ice Cream Trucin etuhaarukan ja Sramin Guide RS:n väliin?

----------


## Pexxi

Vaikka tuolta:

https://www.bike-discount.de/en/shop...284/brand-avid

Tietty Suomestakin saa:

https://www.hi5bikes.fi/kategoriat/3...terit-ja-levyt

Ei nyt varmaan ihan joka liikkeessä ole mutta suurimmassa osassa kyllä.

----------


## SSGT-92

Pyörän valmistajan sivuilta vakoiluna etuhaarukassa on jarrulle IS-standardin kiinnitys. Vaikka tuolta :https://www.bike24.com/mtb-disc-brak...5D%5B1302%5D=1 tai kotimaasta :https://www.hi5bikes.fi/kategoriat/3...terit-ja-levyt
Millaisen sitten tarviit,riippuu levyn koosta.

----------


## eakin

Poika alkanut kiinnostumaan vähän enemmän maastossa pyöräilystä ja huomaa tiukemmissa mäissä että vähän 32-32 välitystä pienempää voisi olla. Vituksen 24 pyörässä on tuo eturatas tuollainen kuin kuvassa. Saakohan tuohon tilalle esim. 28-piikkisen ja millaista pitäisi tilata?



Taakse taitaisi saada 12-32 8-rattaisen tilalle 11-34 pakan. 28-34 olisi jo varmasti aikapaljon kevyempi kiivetä.

----------


## A.M.®

Toi ratas on niitattu spideriin, eli taitaa mennä kampisarja vaihtoon. Voi olla vaikea löytää kuitenkin lyhyitä kampia lastenpyörään

----------


## Jorie

Hölmö kyssäri, jos poljette esim. 300km 20km-30km lenkeissä, kuivissa keleissä.
Lisäättekö öljyä ketjuun kuinka usein? Pesettekö pyörän/ketjun aina välissä ennen lisäystä?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## JackOja

^ei tuo ole pikakysymys vaan on jaarittelua tiedossa. 

Korkeintaan kerran. Emme.

----------


## eakin

> Toi ratas on niitattu spideriin, eli taitaa mennä kampisarja vaihtoon. Voi olla vaikea löytää kuitenkin lyhyitä kampia lastenpyörään



Pitää vielä avata nuo kuusiokolot ja tutkia tarkemmin, mutta kait se niitattu on.. Sitten varmaan parempi upgrade päivittää esim. 9x tai 10x tarvittaessa.

----------


## Wason

Voiko uusissa jarruissa(uudessa pyörässä, esim. Magura/Shimano (high-end) olla hiuksen hienoja heittoja levyssä? 

Esim. Vanteen pyöriessä se sihauttaa aina hitusen levyyn. 

Olen aikasemmissakin pyörissänk, huomannut samaa.

----------


## JackOja

> Voiko uusissa jarruissa(uudessa pyörässä, esim. Magura/Shimano (high-end) olla hiuksen hienoja heittoja levyssä? .



Voi.

----------


## kauris

Voi myös aavistuksen korjaantua, kun pääsee ensimmäisiä kertoja kunnolla kuumenemaan. Tarkemmalla jarrujen keskityksellä voi myös saada palat sopivan etäälle niin ettei se levy ihan ylläkään osumaan.

----------


## JackOja

Ja jakoavaimella voi oikoa.

----------


## Wason

Ok, kiitoksia vastauksista.

----------


## Hulius

Pyörässä mekaaniset levyjarrut, etujarru toimii ihan ok mutta takana ei. Jarrupalat on ikäänkuin vinossa, eikä palat ota kiinni levyyn koko pinta-alaltaan. Palat on kuin uudet ja oikein paikoillaan. Miten noita vois säätää?
Jarrut on tyyppiä Promax DSK-718R.

Jos en saa kuntoon, minkälainen hieman parempi satula tuon sijalle sopisi?

----------


## tOz

onkos porukalla kokemusta veltecin vanteista? yritin löytää keskustelua mutta en löytänyt. enemmän kestävyydestä kiinnostunut.

----------


## Aakoo

> Pyörässä mekaaniset levyjarrut, etujarru toimii ihan ok mutta takana ei. Jarrupalat on ikäänkuin vinossa, eikä palat ota kiinni levyyn koko pinta-alaltaan. Palat on kuin uudet ja oikein paikoillaan. Miten noita vois säätää?
> Jarrut on tyyppiä Promax DSK-718R.
> 
> Jos en saa kuntoon, minkälainen hieman parempi satula tuon sijalle sopisi?



Onko se jarrusatula siis suorassa levyyn nähden? Jos ei, niin pultit auki, laita suoraan ja takaisin kiinni. Avid BB7 on aika varma valinta mekaaniseksi levyjarruksi.

----------


## J4nn3R

> Pyörässä mekaaniset levyjarrut, etujarru toimii ihan ok mutta takana ei. Jarrupalat on ikäänkuin vinossa, eikä palat ota kiinni levyyn koko pinta-alaltaan. Palat on kuin uudet ja oikein paikoillaan. Miten noita vois säätää?
> Jarrut on tyyppiä Promax DSK-718R.
> 
> Jos en saa kuntoon, minkälainen hieman parempi satula tuon sijalle sopisi?



Huvikseni Googlasin tota jarrua, niin missä pyörässä toi on kiinni? Ei juuri Googlesta löydy mitään, mutta se vähä mitä löyty niin näytti että ois tuplasylinterillinen maantievetonen jarru, eli jonkinlainen TRP Spyre kopio tai muuten vaan saman tyyppisellä tekniikalla. Tuossa tapauksessa BB7 on ennemmin alaspäin päivittämistä, eli Spyret(melko kalliit) tai hydrauliset(tosi kalliit) ois parempaan suuntaa.

Testaa, säätyykö palan etäisyys levystä sillä pienellä kuusiokoloruuvilla satulan kyljessä.

Lähetetty minun GM1903 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jorie

Xxl: hybridipyörässä tuli kuvan osat mukana, ekaa pyörää kasaan ja olisin kysynyt minne nuo mahtavat kuulua?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## J4nn3R

Tuo nippuside tulee varmaan johonkin, jossa jotain vielä repsottaa, vaikkapa jarruletkuun. Nuo mustat muovirenkulat tulee jarrusatulan pultteihin johonkin väliin, itekään en niitä koskaan laita, jos joku osaa kertoa funktion niin ehkä laitan jatkossa? Kiiltävät pikku putkilot puristetaan vaihtajien vaijereiden päihin estämään rispaantuminen, kun oot ensin mitottanu sopiviksi. Tylsillä sivareilla onnistuu puristaminen.

Lähetetty minun GM1903 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## SSGT-92

Nuo neljä mustaa on jarrusatuloiden kiinnitysruuvien aukikiertymisen estämiseen tarkoitettuja ja nuo kirkkaat jutut on vaijerin päähän asennetavia,ettei se vaijerin pää ala rispaantua.
Sivulla 12 kerrottu noiden mustien käyttö ;https://si.shimano.com/pdfs/dm/DM-TRBR001-02-ENG.pdf

----------


## palikka

Promax DSK-718R

Itselläni on kyseiset jarrut Cannondale Topstone Sorassa ja muistaakseni Cannondale käyttää joissain muissakin malleissaan noita. Joka tapauksessa näiden päivittäminen ei välttämättä mitään ihmeitä tuo. Jarruissa kumpikin mäntä liikkuu ja jarrutusteho on yllättävän hyvä oletettuun laatuunsa nähden. Promaxin jarruissa internetin haukut yleensä kohdistuu yksimäntäisiin malleihin. Vajaan vuoden näillä itse ajanut ja toiminut muuten paitsi takajarrun vaijeri pääsi talvella pariin otteeseen jäätymään, joka nyt on yleistä kaikissa ja ohjeet tämän hoitoon eri asia.

Otin ensikosketuksen näiden säätämiseen viime viikonloppuna, koska kahvoja sai painaa jo melkoisesti että, jarruttaa mutta kyse oli enemmänkin lopulta vaijerin venymisestä kuin palojen kulumisesta. Jarrusatulan molemmilla puolilla on pienet korkit, jotka aukeaa torx-avaimeilla (t20 tai t25 se oli). Näistä se, jonka korkin päällä lukee 3mm -> IN tjsp on se jonka alta oikeasti löytyy 3mm kuusiokoloavaimeilla löytyvä säätöruuvi, jolla kulunutta palaa voi säätää sisäänpäin... eli jos tätä ruuvaa, joutuu keskittään jarrusatulan uusiksi haarukassa.

Kun taas toiselta puolelta korkin aukaisee, onkin tämän vastakappaleena ilmeisesti jo se mäntä/painin eikä säätöä siis ollenkaan. Noh, ruuvailin tämän takaisin niin lopputulos oli sitten jarrupalat vinossa/kierossa eivätkä ottaneet koko pinta-alaltaan jarrulevyyn kiinni. Tässä kannatti siis sitten ottaa jarrupalat pois, aukaista se korkki ja kattoa että ne mäntä on suorassa sisällä ennenkuin ruuvaa takaisin kiinni. Sormella joutui vähän painaa mäntää sisäänpäin että asettui suoraan. Lopuksi palat takaisin. Tämän puolen toteutus oli jarrusatulassa selvästi huterampaa tekoa, josta suurimmat haukut antaisin.

Yhteenvetona siis sopivalla torx-avaimeilla ja parilla kuusiokoloavaimella pääset vauhtiin. Isompaa vahinkoa tossa ei helposti ainakaan pitäisi saada aikaseksi. Tärkeää on lopuksi kuitenkin uudelleenkeskittäminen jarrulevyyn nähden eli jarrusatulan kiinnityspultit auki, jarru pohjaan ja uudelleenkiristys.

lisäys: päivitysmielessä tai vaihtoa ajatellen on mahdollista valita paskemmatkin jarrut ja ainoat vaihtoehdot ovat kai Spyret, joissa jarrutustehoa ei välttämättä ole juuri sen enempää, kallis/paras(?) Paul Components Klamper sekä semihydrot HY/RD ja Juintech R1 sekä ainakin Giantilla ja Trickstuffilla taisi olla stemmiin kiinnitettävät systeemit, jotka käytti siitä eteenpäin oikeita hydrauliletkuja ja jarrusatuloita. Järkevämpää voi olla säästää nämäkin rahat voimansiirron päivitykseen uusine kahvoineen ja hydraulisiin jarruihin.
Nyt tärkeä huomautus kuitenkin, että nämä vain ja ainoastaan käyräsarvisten vaihtajien tapauksessa. Mikäli suoratankoisesta pyörästä nämä promaxit löytyy niin päivitys hydraulisiin on todella halpaa...

----------


## J4nn3R

> Nuo neljä mustaa on jarrusatuloiden kiinnitysruuvien aukikiertymisen estämiseen tarkoitettuja ja nuo kirkkaat jutut on vaijerin päähän asennetavia,ettei se vaijerin pää ala rispaantua.
> Sivulla 12 kerrottu noiden mustien käyttö ;https://si.shimano.com/pdfs/dm/DM-TRBR001-02-ENG.pdf



Kiitos uudesta tiedosta!

Lähetetty minun GM1903 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jorie

Kiitos avusta kaikille

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Hirta

Löytyisikö foorumilta henkilöitä jotka olisivat testanneet jotain näistä?
Arvosteluja lueskellessa tullu paljon ristiriitaista tietoa tehokkuudesta sekä hienosäätöjen toimivuudesta.

Kaikkien pitäisi olla perkeleen tehokkaita jarruja mutta onko joku ylitse muiden? Luetun perusteella Saintin Free stroke säätö ei taida toimia yhtähyvin kuin RSC:n.

https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...ake-set-895652

https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...torm-hc-737701

https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...ake-set-687941

----------


## kauris

Code rsc:tä kyllä testaajat aina vuolaasti kehuu. Shimanoissa jarrutusteho on ymmärtääkseni kovin mutta modulaatio heikompi. Jarruvoiman annostelu siten vaikeampaa mutta lienee tottumiskysymys. Itselläni ei ole noistä mitään, vaan ainoastaan halvan miehen Saintit eli Zeet, Srameista kokemusta vain Guide R-mallista (en tykkää) ja Maguroista käytössä halvemman pään mt5 trail mallit joiden jarruteho ei kyllä vakuuta. Takana maguroissani 2-mäntäiset ja edessä 4.

----------


## Hirta

> Itselläni ei ole noistä mitään, vaan ainoastaan halvan miehen Saintit eli Zeet.



Noitakin kattelin, ootko ollu tyytyväinen?

----------


## Pexxi

Pyörä vanha 80-luvun Crescent ja sen ajan jarrut, suunnilleen linkin mukaiset jarrupalat:

https://www.bike-components.de/en/Ja...-Shoes-p34543/

Ei kai tossa ole mitään estettä laittaa vaikka V-jarrujen jarrupaloja jos saisi lisää jarrutehoa?

----------


## janik

Mä ottaisin saintit, hinta edellä. Vaikuttaako palat kuinka paljon modulaatioon? Omiin avidin jarruihin kun vaihdoin tarvike palat (xxl) niin teho parani ja vinkuminen lakkas. Olin alkuun päivittämässä jarruja uusiin tehottomuuden vuoksi, mutta palojen vaihto vaikutti niin paljon, että päivitys jäi tekemättä

----------


## J4nn3R

> Pyörä vanha 80-luvun Crescent ja sen ajan jarrut, suunnilleen linkin mukaiset jarrupalat:
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/en/Ja...-Shoes-p34543/
> 
> Ei kai tossa ole mitään estettä laittaa vaikka V-jarrujen jarrupaloja jos saisi lisää jarrutehoa?



Mä tein tuon virheen ja jarrut hävis tyystin! Eli vanhoilla jarruilla ei saa tarpeeksi puristusta v-jarrupalan isommalle pinta-alalle ja jarrut ei hidasta käytännössö ollenkaan. Nyt on toi sun linkkaama pala ja ihan ok on.

Lähetetty minun GM1903 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## El Cheapo

Mahtaako 8-vaihteisen kampisetti rattaineen toimia 10/11-vaihteisen ketjun ja muun voimansiirron kanssa?
Onko odotettavissa ongelmia vaihtamisessa pieneltä isommalle tai toisinpäin?
Kakkosfillarista kun hajosi takavaihtaja enkä viitsisi Clarista ostaa kun hyllyssä on 11v-kampisettiä vaille oleva 105-satsi niin voisin ehkä upgreidata jos tuo kombo toimii?

----------


## Hirta

> Mä ottaisin saintit, hinta edellä.



Saintteihin pitäisi levyt vielä ostaa jolloin kokonaishinta on n.374e. Käyköhän Sramin 200mm centerlinet noiden kanssa päikseen, vaikuttaakohan 3mm alitus paljoa?

----------


## Pexxi

> Mä tein tuon virheen ja jarrut hävis tyystin! Eli vanhoilla jarruilla ei saa tarpeeksi puristusta v-jarrupalan isommalle pinta-alalle ja jarrut ei hidasta käytännössö ollenkaan. Nyt on toi sun linkkaama pala ja ihan ok on.
> 
> Lähetetty minun GM1903 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Ehdin jo tilaamaan mutta eipä tossa suurta vahinkoa tapahtunut kun menevät toiseen pyörään kyllä jossain vaiheessa. Näköjään ihan Biltemasta löytyy jotain.

----------


## Hulius

> Promax DSK-718R
> 
> Itselläni on kyseiset jarrut Cannondale Topstone Sorassa ja muistaakseni Cannondale käyttää joissain muissakin malleissaan noita. Joka tapauksessa näiden päivittäminen ei välttämättä mitään ihmeitä tuo. Jarruissa kumpikin mäntä liikkuu ja jarrutusteho on yllättävän hyvä oletettuun laatuunsa nähden. Promaxin jarruissa internetin haukut yleensä kohdistuu yksimäntäisiin malleihin. Vajaan vuoden näillä itse ajanut ja toiminut muuten paitsi takajarrun vaijeri pääsi talvella pariin otteeseen jäätymään, joka nyt on yleistä kaikissa ja ohjeet tämän hoitoon eri asia.
> 
> Otin ensikosketuksen näiden säätämiseen viime viikonloppuna, koska kahvoja sai painaa jo melkoisesti että, jarruttaa mutta kyse oli enemmänkin lopulta vaijerin venymisestä kuin palojen kulumisesta. Jarrusatulan molemmilla puolilla on pienet korkit, jotka aukeaa torx-avaimeilla (t20 tai t25 se oli). Näistä se, jonka korkin päällä lukee 3mm -> IN tjsp on se jonka alta oikeasti löytyy 3mm kuusiokoloavaimeilla löytyvä säätöruuvi, jolla kulunutta palaa voi säätää sisäänpäin... eli jos tätä ruuvaa, joutuu keskittään jarrusatulan uusiksi haarukassa.
> 
> Kun taas toiselta puolelta korkin aukaisee, onkin tämän vastakappaleena ilmeisesti jo se mäntä/painin eikä säätöä siis ollenkaan. Noh, ruuvailin tämän takaisin niin lopputulos oli sitten jarrupalat vinossa/kierossa eivätkä ottaneet koko pinta-alaltaan jarrulevyyn kiinni. Tässä kannatti siis sitten ottaa jarrupalat pois, aukaista se korkki ja kattoa että ne mäntä on suorassa sisällä ennenkuin ruuvaa takaisin kiinni. Sormella joutui vähän painaa mäntää sisäänpäin että asettui suoraan. Lopuksi palat takaisin. Tämän puolen toteutus oli jarrusatulassa selvästi huterampaa tekoa, josta suurimmat haukut antaisin.
> 
> Yhteenvetona siis sopivalla torx-avaimeilla ja parilla kuusiokoloavaimella pääset vauhtiin. Isompaa vahinkoa tossa ei helposti ainakaan pitäisi saada aikaseksi. Tärkeää on lopuksi kuitenkin uudelleenkeskittäminen jarrulevyyn nähden eli jarrusatulan kiinnityspultit auki, jarru pohjaan ja uudelleenkiristys.
> ...



Kiitos selventävästä vastauksesta, purin itsekin tänään koko satulan ja koitin perehtyä sen perehtyä sen toimintaan. Kun ottaa sen ei säätöpuolen kuusiokolon irti ja jos jarrupalat on myös pois, koko mäntä irtoaa. Näin kävi, ja siellä oli myös kolme pientä haulia, kaikki tippuivat teranssin laatoille. Ihme kyllä löysin jokaisen. En sieltä mitään vikaa löytänyt, palat on edelleen hieman vinossa, jarru tehoton sekä laahaa heti jos koittaa säätää paloja lähemmäs.
Täytyy huomenna tutkia lisää sen männän toimintaa, se on jotenkin erikoinen ja mitä virkaa niillä hauleilla on. Ilmeisesti se on todella tarkka oikeasta asennosta. Pitää vielä uudet palatkin ostaa varmuuden vuoksi jos siitä jotain apua olisi.
Etujarru on ihan toista maata, nappaa heti kiinni eikä laahaa.

----------


## palikka

Ohhoh, olisihan siinä voinut vahingossa ne haulit kadottaa. Mulle ei itselle tätä tapahtunut vaan kun törkkäsin sen männän takaisin sisään ja kiristin sen korkin/pultin niin sain tämän kuntoon. Siinä taisi hetki mennä, että sain tosiaan sen männän suoraksi ja kuusikolopultin järkevästi asemoitua ja kierteilleen. Yritin kovasti etsiä räjäytyskuvaa tuosta mutta löytyi vain Render 717:sta, joka on täysin eri jarru kuin tämä. Alla katalogista revityt tiedot sekä kuva kiinnostuneille :

BRAKE system MECHANICAL DISC BRAKE 
 DECODE R (DSK-718R)
[DUAL OPPOSED PISTON CALIPER]
Barrel cable adjuster design
Flat-Mount type for Road bikes FLAT MOUNT
Adapter info - P.67
Material: Aluminum [swing arm & body]
Pads: Sintered
Caliper: DC-718R
Disc rotor: DT-160G [96g]
DSK-718R = DC-718R + Disc rotor
Standard rotor size: 160mm [front & rear]
Option rotor size: 140mm [rear]
Weight: 148g (includes Caliper / Screws) Produced in: Taiwan
BRAKE SYSTEM PD099S

----------


## kauris

> Saintteihin pitäisi levyt vielä ostaa jolloin kokonaishinta on n.374e. Käyköhän Sramin 200mm centerlinet noiden kanssa päikseen, vaikuttaakohan 3mm alitus paljoa?



Jos oikein ymmärsin niin ei vaikuta. 200 mm levyt ja sulla ne vanhat 200 mm adapterit niin ei haittaa, että jarrut itsessään on suunniteltu 203 mm levylle. Shimanolta jos kysyy niin jarrut ei toimi yhtä tehokkaasti/hyvin muun merkkisillä levyillä. 
Googlella löytyy varmasti lisätietoa kun epäilen että hyvin moni on kokeillut shimanon jarruja muiden merkkien 200 mm levyillä. Toisin päin tehtäessä eli 203 mm shimano-levyt jos vaihtaa aiemmin olleiden 200 mm levyjen tilalle, edellellyttää se 1,5 mm prikkoja (1 mm voi myös riittää) tai uuden adapterin (editoin tätä lausetta jälkikäteen hieman)

Kysymykseesi Zeestä. Minä olen ollut tyytyväinen. Mulla tuo prikkakikka käytössä, kun adapteria en vaihtanut.
Aluksi muussa kuin hissiajossa jarrupalat tahtoivat lasittua hiljalleen ja jarruteho katosi. Esim talvikaudella jarrut eivät saaneet tarpeeksi kunnon käyttöä tms. Nyt vaihdoin täysmetallisiin jarrupaloihin ja jarrut puree kyllä tosi hienosti. Aiemmat ongelmia aiheuttaneet testatut olivat ebc:n punaiset ja jarrujen mukana tulleet alkuperäiset orgaaniset mitkä lie.

Code rsc:t olis kiva kokeilla mutta maksavat niin törkeästi. Nyt olivat toki hyvässä alessa linkissäsi. Shimanoissa tykkään kuitenkin myös helposta ilmattavuudesta. Sen tötterön kahvan päähän ruuvaaminen ja ohjeiden mukaan jarrukahvan painelu ilmakuplien poistamiseksi on helppo toteuttaa.

----------


## Hirta

> Jos oikein ymmärsin niin ei vaikuta. 200 mm levyt ja sulla ne vanhat 200 mm adapterit niin ei haittaa, että jarrut itsessään on suunniteltu 203 mm levylle. Shimanolta jos kysyy niin jarrut ei toimi yhtä tehokkaasti/hyvin muun merkkisillä levyillä. 
> Googlella löytyy varmasti lisätietoa kun epäilen että hyvin moni on kokeillut shimanon jarruja muiden merkkien 200 mm levyillä. Toisin päin tehtäessä eli 203 mm levyt ja ei shimanon jarrut edellyttää 1,5 mm prikkoja (1 mm voi myös riittää) tai uuden adapterin.
> 
> Kysymykseesi Zeestä. Minä olen ollut tyytyväinen. Mulla tuo prikkakikka käytössä, kun adapteria en vaihtanut.
> Aluksi muussa kuin hissiajossa jarrupalat tahtoivat lasittua hiljalleen ja jarruteho katosi. Esim talvikaudella jarrut eivät saaneet tarpeeksi kunnon käyttöä tms. Nyt vaihdoin täysmetallisiin jarrupaloihin ja jarrut puree kyllä tosi hienosti. Aiemmat ongelmia aiheuttaneet testatut olivat ebc:n punaiset ja jarrujen mukana tulleet alkuperäiset orgaaniset mitkä lie.
> 
> Code rsc:t olis kiva kokeilla mutta maksavat niin törkeästi. Nyt olivat toki hyvässä alessa linkissäsi. Shimanoissa tykkään kuitenkin myös helposta ilmattavuudesta. Sen tötterön kahvan päähän ruuvaaminen ja ohjeiden mukaan jarrukahvan painelu ilmakuplien poistamiseksi on helppo toteuttaa.



Kiitos vastauksesta! 🙂

Edellisen pyörän kaks mäntä slx jarruista jäi jo hyvä maku niin kyllä Saintit taitaa olla ykkönen tästä porukasta!

----------


## hsr

Shimanolla on erikseen rissat 105 ss ja gs takavaihtajiin. Onko noissa isokin ero, toimiiko gs-rissat ss vaihtajassa?

----------


## metusala

> Pyörä vanha 80-luvun Crescent ja sen ajan jarrut, suunnilleen linkin mukaiset jarrupalat:
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/en/Ja...-Shoes-p34543/
> 
> Ei kai tossa ole mitään estettä laittaa vaikka V-jarrujen jarrupaloja jos saisi lisää jarrutehoa?



Vaihdoin linkilläsi olevat jarrupalat sellaisiin:
https://www.bike-components.de/en/Sh...-Shoes-p37903/
Niissä on aurauksen säätöprikat eikä pala ollut niin pitkä kun usein V-jarruissa on, että olisi ottanut etuhaarukkaan kiinni.
Toimi hyvin: jarruteho on parempi ja kiitos aurauksen säätöön myös iiik äänimerkki hävinnyt mille tosiaan oli joskus käyttöä.

----------


## J4nn3R

Juu juu. Toi toimivuus on tietty aika monesta tekijästä kiinni, jarrut, kahvat, vaijerit, vanteet jne jne. Mä en tosiaan saanut mitään henkeä vanhoihin maantiejarruihin ilman riittävän lyhkäisiä paloja, mutta nuohan ei liikoja maksa ja vaihtaa hetkessä, että jos haluaa parhaan mahdollisen lopputuloksen niin noitahan voi ihan asiakseen testailla. Ite metsästän pitkälänkiset tuplasaranajarrut jostain, jos tuo fillari pysyy pidempään käytössä, se lienee varmin tapa lisätä vanhaan fillariin jarruvoimaa.

Lähetetty minun GM1903 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## taski

Millä ukot on suojanneet  noita vaijereiden ja jarrujen nesteletkujen kuoria rungon läpivienneissä? Näyttää omassa täpärissä olevan aika perustavaa laatua oleva suunnitteluhäikkä siinä mielessä että noin 300km ajelun jälkeen on selvästi jo molemmat hiertyneet kaulaputken takana olevien läpivientien kohdalta.

----------


## Jorie

Kuinka usein pyörän rengaspaineet on hyvä tarkistaa ja miten tähän vaikuttaa venttiili tyyppi?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Pexxi

Laitoin tohon Crescentiin suoran tangon kippuran tilalle niin voi olla että saa paremmin tehoa jarruihinkin kun tulee uudet kahvat.

----------


## Moska

> Kuinka usein pyörän rengaspaineet on hyvä tarkistaa ja miten tähän vaikuttaa venttiili tyyppi?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk



Näppituntemalla kokeilen melkein joka kerta kun lähden liikkeelle ja tarkemmin ennen pidempiä lenkkejä. Toki sisärengas, tubeles yms asiat vaikuttavat asiaan, esim lateksi ei ole niin tiivis kuin butyyli ja pikaventtiili ei mielestäni ole niin hyvä kuin presta.

----------


## xubu

Schwalbe sanoo, että paineet on syytä tarkistaa ja säätää kerran kuukaudessa. Mulla putoo sisärenkaalliset presta venttiilillä noin 0,5 bar
kuukauden aikana. Laitan 3,2 bar aina kun "tankkaan".  https://www.schwalbe.com/en/luftdruck

typo korjattu

Miksi toi linkin alleviivaus jatkuu ja jatkuu?

----------


## kauris

venttiilit eivät taida vuotaa ehjänä ollessaan dunloppia lukuun ottamatta. Mutta sisäkumit materiaalista ja seinämävahvuudesta riippuen hiljalleen kyllä ilma varsinaisia reikiä. Tubeleksena eli ilman sisäkumeja tilanne vaihtelee vanteittain ja renkaittaan sekä riippuen planeettojen asennoista  :Hymy: 
Jos on kiinnostunut ja harrastaa tosissaan voi renkaan paineet tarkistaa ja säätää joka lenkkiä ennen. Jos vähän vähemmän niin kokeilee käsillä tuntuuko paine olevan about kohdillaan eli ettei poikkeuksellista tyhjentymistä ole tapahtunut ja sitten silti silloin tällöin kuten just vähintään kerran kuussa tarkistaa mittarilla/pumpulla.

Millä pyörällä ja renkailla xubu ajaa? 3.2 baria on paljon maastopyörään ja vähän maantiepyörään. Sopivalle gravel renkaalle, hybridiin tms varmaan just se ihan oikea paine. Näitä pyöriä ei vain löydy omasta taloudesta. 
Maastokäyttöön tässä erinomainen laskuri oikean rengaspaineen haarukoimiseksi. Renkaan leveys pitää toki ensin pähkäillä tuumista millimetreiksi ja laskuri on tosiaan vain 2-3 tuuman levyisille (maasto-)renkaille.https://www.schwalbe.com/en/pressureprof

----------


## xubu

Ajan maastopyörällä johon olen laittanut itse moottorin (TSDZ2). Sivulaukku on aina mukana, jossa juomaa ja muuta tarpellista. Joskus myös vara-akku, eli painoa on paljon.
Ja vaikka se on maastopyörä, niin ajan asfaltilla ja metsässä hiekkateillä.

----------


## jtph

Meinasin vaihtaa fillariin uudet jarrupalat. Etujarrun kohdalla (Hydraulinen levyjarru Avix X0 Trail) tuli heti vastaan ongelma. Paloja kiinni pitävän ruuvin reikä oli kulahtanut pyöreäksi, tiedä sitten oliko jo edellisen omistajan jäljiltä vai sovitinko vain väärää työkalua. Joka tapauksessa nyt reikään (oletettavasti 2.5mm hex) sopivat torx tai kuusioavain pyörii tyhjää. Kellään vinkkiä millä tuollaisen saisi auki?

----------


## Asku90

> Meinasin vaihtaa fillariin uudet jarrupalat. Etujarrun kohdalla (Hydraulinen levyjarru Avix X0 Trail) tuli heti vastaan ongelma. Paloja kiinni pitävän ruuvin reikä oli kulahtanut pyöreäksi, tiedä sitten oliko jo edellisen omistajan jäljiltä vai sovitinko vain väärää työkalua. Joka tapauksessa nyt reikään (oletettavasti 2.5mm hex) sopivat torx tai kuusioavain pyörii tyhjää. Kellään vinkkiä millä tuollaisen saisi auki?



Pykälää isomman torksin napautat kii ja avaat. Tai talttapäämeisselin lyöt siihen ja vieläparempi jos pystyy sahaamaan uran.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Hirta

Jollain pienillä pihdeillä voi kokeilla myös pyöritellä auki

----------


## Jorie

Ostin linkin pyörän
https://www.velo-oxygen.fi/atto-hybr...v-sininen.html

Ja siihen nämä polkimet:
https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...AaAoLeEALw_wcB

Onko näissä sama kierre? 
Tuntuu ettei poljin lähde kierteelle, saa nähä menikö kierteet jo paskaksi.
Sain vanhan polkimen jotenkin takaisin, mutta kierteet ainakin alusta romuna.

Jännä että Shimanon osissa olisi eri kierteet/nousut? 
Silmin tuo nousu kyllä näyttää eriltä...

Saakohan tuota vielä ammattilainen korjattua?



Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## J4nn3R

Kyllä niissä kaiken järjen mukaan on sama kierre. Jos ei ole tuttua pyörien kasailu, niin huomaa, että vetopuolella on perus oikeakätinen kierre, mutta ei-vetopuolella "väärään suuntaan" kierrettävä vasenkätinen.

Lähetetty minun GM1903 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## jtph

> Pykälää isomman torksin napautat kii ja avaat. Tai talttapäämeisselin lyöt siihen ja vieläparempi jos pystyy sahaamaan uran.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Kiitos vinkeistä, koitin vielä kerran kopauttaa sen oikeankokoisen kuusioavaimen paikoilleen ja ilmeisesti kolon pohjalta löytyi sen verran särmää että ruuvia sai pyöräytettyä hitusen ja lähti aukeamaan. Onneksi käytettyjen pelien kanssa voi mahdolliset omatkin tössit pistää aina edellisen omistajan piikkiin....

----------


## kervelo

> Kuinka usein pyörän rengaspaineet on hyvä tarkistaa...



Minä tarkistan eli käytännössä pumppaan renkaisiin oikeat paineet ennen jokaista lenkkiä. Lateksit pehmenevät nopsaan.

----------


## Jorie

Eli vituiksi meni, kyllä nuo sopii, mutta kierre meni vinoon, ja poljin on nyt kuvan mukaisessa asennossa.
Uskaltaako tuolla ajaa, vai pitäisikö viedä vaan suosiolla pajalle pyörä?



Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Pexxi

Varmaan ottaa päähän aivan suunnattomasti mutta tavaraahan toi vaan lopulta on. Vastaisuuden varalle niin pääsääntöisesti kaikki ruuvit ovat käsin pyöriteltävissä ellei niissä ole ruuvilukitetta ja lopulliseen lujuuteen vaan avaimella. On noinkin kai ajeltu mutta poljinta ei oikein enää vaihdeta eikä irroiteta ilman kierteiden korjausta tai uusia kampia. En tiedä saisiko ton vielä suoraan survottua, lisävahinkoa ei kai enää synny.

----------


## Jorie

Noh, tavaraa se tosiaan vaan on.
Minkä hintaiseen remonttiin kannattaa suunnilleen varautua kun vie korjaamolle?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## +€+

Kävi juuri sama moka Bafangin kampien kanssa. Nyt jo toiset keskihintaiset polkimet putkeen joissa kierteen harja tuntuu olevan paljon korkeampi mitä yleensä (näyttää ihan kierretapin kierteiltä). Vaikka menee oikealle kierteelle niin saa vääntää aika reippaasti jakarilla eikä kuusiokololla puhettakaan.

Vedin auki ja otin kammen ruuvipenkkiin. Sitten väänsin väkisin kiintolenkillä ja toisellakädellä pidin suorassa poljinta. Oli muuten niin järeä kierre että se porasi uuden kierteen tuohon kampeen ja tiukka sovitus takasi että pysyy. Opin tästä että jos näyttää vähänkään vaikeammalta tapaukselta niin otan jatkossa kammen irti ja ruuvaan sen pöydällä hyvässä valaistuksessa kiinni. Silloin näkee heti jos lähtee menemään vinoon ja pystyy kontrolloimaan hommaa paremmin.

Molemmat polkimet Bike-Discountista ja hintaluokka 30-50 euroa per pari, eli ei nyt ihan markettitavaraakaan.

----------


## duris

Ehkä itsestäänselvyys, mutta tuossa vasemmassa polkimessahan on sitten kierteet toiseen suuntaa. Eli eikai ole kiristetty myötäpäivään.

Kampi varmaan menee vaihtoon

Lähetetty minun SM-G981B laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jorie

Ei väännetty väärään suuntaan.
Kävin heittää lenkin ja vähän muljuu, ajan ensihuoltoon tuolla ja saavat sitten samalla laittaa tuon kuntoon.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## janik

Kammissa taitaa olla tuumaiset kierteet, 9/16" x 20 tpi. Ja vasemmassa kammessa on vasenkätiset kierteet. 

Tuollaisen kyllä korjaisi helicoililla, mutta koska tuumakoko ja vielä vasenkätinen kierre, helocoilin löytäminen on hankalaa. Ja kallista. Pyöräliikkeissä saattaisi olla, tuskin on ensimmäinen kerta kun kierteet menee. Oikeanpuoleisen kammen kierteen olen joskus korjannut bilteman sytystulpan kierteenkorjaussarjalla (https://www.biltema.fi/tyokalut/kasi...rja-2000016884) mutta se pyörä ei ollut mitenkään kovalla käytöllä.

Pyöräliikkeeseen vain. Kyllä niiltä sulle kammet löytyy

----------


## +€+

> Ei väännetty väärään suuntaan.
> Kävin heittää lenkin ja vähän muljuu, ajan ensihuoltoon tuolla ja saavat sitten samalla laittaa tuon kuntoon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk



Näyttäisi olevan ihan perus nelikanttikeskiö ja kampi joka on melkein ilmainen. Eli ei tule montaa markkaa maksamaan uusi kampi.

----------


## Diklofenaakki

Pyörässäni on nyt 3x8 shimanon vaihteet. Tekisi mieli päivittää 1x11 slx settiin. Sopiiko tuo 11 rataspakka samaan keskiöön kuin 8?

----------


## maapaa

Vapaarattaan voit ainakin joutua vaihtamaan samalla kun vaihdat pakan.

----------


## +€+

> Pyörässäni on nyt 3x8 shimanon vaihteet. Tekisi mieli päivittää 1x11 slx settiin. Sopiiko tuo 11 rataspakka samaan keskiöön kuin 8?



Riippuu onko kyseessä kasettipakka vai normaali. Yleensä kasipakat ovat kasettimallisia ja päivityksessä menee napa uusiksi. 11-lehtinen yleensä vaatii ns. kykyaikaisen leveämmän haarukan myös.

----------


## Diklofenaakki

Nykyinen pakka on muistaakseni shimano hg31. Napa on 135mm qr. Vaatiiko 11-lehtinen 142 tai 148 haarukan?

----------


## Arosusi

> Pyörässäni on nyt 3x8 shimanon vaihteet. Tekisi mieli päivittää 1x11 slx settiin. Sopiiko tuo 11 rataspakka samaan keskiöön kuin 8?



11 maastopakka (SLX) menee tuohon vapaarattaaseen. (11 maantie ei).

----------


## +€+

edit. turha viesti pois

----------


## markkut

Eturattaat ja takapakka vaihtokunnossa. Nyt edessä 50/34 ja pakka 11-32. Jos laittaisi tuon ison tilalle vaikkapa 46, niin seuraako siitä ylimääräistä säätöä, esim. etuvaihtajan sijoittelun tai ketjun pituuden suhteen? 50-11 ei tämän vähän vajaan 10000 kilometrin aikana varmaan montaa minuuttia ole ollut päällä ja vanhassa pyörässä oli kiva tuo 46, kun usein pystyi vaihtelemaan pelkällä etuvaihtajalla.

----------


## J4nn3R

> Tällainen? https://www.bikester.fi/tarjoukset/p...at/353664.html
> 
> Jos tuo niin vähän epäilen mitään 11 päivityksiä ilman suurempia muutoksia.



Ei mitään syytä epäillä. Toho  vaparii  saa 12-lehtisenkin, jos pienin ratas on 11 piikkiä.

Lähetetty minun GM1903 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## +€+

> Ei mitään syytä epäillä. Toho  vaparii  saa 12-lehtisenkin, jos pienin ratas on 11 piikkiä.
> 
> Lähetetty minun GM1903 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Edit. Poistan kommenttini. Näköjään cassetteja on myös erillisellä vaparilla. https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...assette-838171

----------


## Arskav

Farley 5 takavaihtaja kiinnostaisi päivittää! Olisiko heittää linkkiä mikä kannattaa laittaa tilalle?

Lähetetty minun S41 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JackOja

> Farley 5 takavaihtaja kiinnostaisi päivittää! Olisiko heittää linkkiä mikä kannattaa laittaa tilalle?ö



Laita parasta eli XTR tai XX1.

----------


## hsr

Pitääkö lyhentää ketjua, kun vaihtaa maantiepyörään 52/36 eturattaiden tilalle 50/34 rattaat? Takapakka 11-34.

----------


## J4nn3R

> Pitääkö lyhentää ketjua, kun vaihtaa maantiepyörään 52/36 eturattaiden tilalle 50/34 rattaat? Takapakka 11-34.



Tietää vaan kokeilemalla. Jos on vanha ketju hienosti mitotettu niin todennäkösesti pitää, jos on vähän sinne päin tai viilattu grammoja niin ei välttämättä tarvii. Teoriassa siis ehdottomasti pitää, käytännössä ei välttämättä.

Lähetetty minun GM1903 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## QuBee

Viime kesänä kesken lenkin takajarrut(levyjarrut) lakkasi toimimasta, ei siis paloissa ole pitoa.
Ajattelin että ne on varmaankin lasittuneet, siltä ne näyttikin. Kokeilin hioa palat kuntoon, mutta ei auttanut yhtään. 
Sitten ajattelin että vaihdanpa etupalat taakse ni on ainakin takana hyvä jarrut, no nyt sitten ei etu- eikä takajarruissa pitoa..

Mitä voin itse tehdä? Jarrulevyt näyttää ainakin ihan hyviltä, koitin putsata niitäkin mutta ei mitään apua. Pyöränä vanha Cube Attention hydraulisilla levyjarruilla.

----------


## hphuhtin

Ei ne kyllä kesken lenkin pitäisi lasittua itsekseen.. olisiko takana vuotanut jarruneste esim. mäntien välistä paloille/levylle? Ei kannata esim. jarrulevyä vaihdella ennenkuin tuon on katsonut. Muuten vaihtaisin palat ja levyn uusiin, mutta jos jokin vuotaa öljyä, nekin menee sitten.

----------


## QuBee

En ainakaan huomannut että jarrunestettä olisi vuotanut. Huomaanko sen itse jotenkin että onko jarrunestettä vuotanut?

----------


## xubu

Ei vastausta itse kysymykseen, mutta itse pitäisin kuitenkin paremmin toimivan jarrun edessä.

----------


## J4nn3R

Kuinka tiukat voi vanteet olla?! Hermot ja työkalut särkyy ja varmaan kiekko, en ole ikinä törmännyt vastaavaan. Muksun 16-tuumasen (305) kumeja koitan vaihtaa, vanhat ei lähtenyt vanteelta leikkaamatta kappaleiksu, no, aattelin että nimettömät, vuosia vanhat ensiasennuskumit nyt vaan on sellaset. No eipä ollu! Ei saa uusia Conteja mitenkään väännettyä paikoilleen. Voiko olla vanne, jolle rengasta ei saa? Ei ole niin pieni ero, että liukasteella tekis mitään eroa, vaan ihan monesta sentistä väliä. Muoviset rengasraudat vääntyy fjongalle, mutta kumi ei tee mitään. Prkl.

Lähetetty minun GM1903 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## SSGT-92

Tuosta apuja ;https://www.modernbike.com/iso-sizes...tires-and-rims vannekoon määrittämiseen. 16" ;sia näkyy olevan kaksi erilaista.

----------


## J4nn3R

Juu, tuota vähän aikaa epäilin tuollaista, mutta molemmat on ISO305 - joka on huomattavasti järkevämpi tapa ilmoittaa renkaitten kokoja, muuten. Sain uuden kumin paikoilleen tunnin nyherryksellä, nyt on takakumi työn alla. Venytystä ja vääntöä, niin kyllä se milli kerrallaan menee. Onneks lapset kasvaa, ettei tohon tarvii toiste vaihtaa kumeja.

Lähetetty minun GM1903 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## MK16

Kammet pitäisi vaihtaa ja aika pihalla näistä. Keskiönä Cinch 30mm bb system pf30. Keskiön  ulkoleveys laakerit paikoillaan 94mm. Vanhassa akselissa merkintä 68/73mm spindle. Sopisiko esim nämä https://www.bike-components.de/en/SR...ankset-p43671/

----------


## gaz

SRAM Guiden takajarru alkoi temppuilemaan viimeisten talvikelien aikaan siten, että jarrupalat olivat alkaneet laahata jarrulevyä vasten ja muutaman kilometrin matkan jälkeen kävivät jo niin kuumina, että saivat nesteen lämpenemään ja painamaan jarrut jokseenkin ihan kiinni. Rengas ei juuri pyöriny, kun yritti pyöräyttää. Olin käyttänyt ilmattavana ja säädettävänä edelliskesänä, siitä asti oli toiminu moitteetta. En tiedä mistä tämä alkoi. Pyörä oli säilytyksessä ulkovarastossa. Eräs mekaniikasta paljon ymmärtävä arveli, että olisiko jokin jarrujen sisällä oleva palanen kääntynyt poikittain, estäen niiden toiminnan kunnolla. Mutta tällä henkilöllä ei ollut kokemusta polkupyörien jarruista.

Yritin itse painaa männät takaisin, mutta jarrut oli sen verran tiukassa että piti rengas ottaa irti. Sen jälkeen painelin mäntiä takaisin, mutta ei mennyt pohjaan. En saanut enää jarrupaloja asennettua takaisin, oli liian ahdasta. Seuraavaksi vein pyörän paikalliselle halvemmalle pyöräkorjaamolle, joka sitten päästi nesteitä vähän ulos ja oli silti joutunut purkamaan ja kokoamaan jarrun saadakseen palat sisään. Rengas pyöri nyt, mutta hankasi hieman silti. Kehotti että ajele ja jarruttele paljon, niin kyllä se siitä. Nojoo, kuntosalille olenkin päässyt.

Mutta kun pitäisi päästä sinne metsäänkin ajelemaan ja nyt jarrut ovat löysät. Parempi lafka veloitti 80 euroa ilmauksesta ja kun laitoin sähköpostia ongelmastani, kysyivät vain että mitkä jarrut ja kannattaakohan edes korjata. Laitoin vastauksessa jarrujen mallin, jonka jälkeen ei kuulunut mitään. Ymmärsin vihjeen.

Vika ei nyt ole kuitenkaan siinä tyyppiongelmassa, että kahva ei palaudu lämpenemisen vuoksi. Alkuun ajattelin, olisiko kevään hiekkapöly voinut päästä tukkimaan mäntiä, mutta niiden putsaaminen taitaa edellyttää jokatapauksessa uutta ilmausta. Halvempi lafka hoitaisi sen reiluun hintaan, alta 15-25e, mutta en tiedä osaavatko säätää niin prikulleen hyvän jarrutuntuman, kuin tuo kalliimpi paikka.

Kerta se nesteiden poispäästäminen ei kuitenkaan ratkaissut ongelmaa, niin pelkkä ilmauskaan tuskin auttaa. Edellyttää ilmausta ja jarrujen purkamista, tarkistamista ja korjaamista, jos vika edes löytyy.

Nyt siihen kysymykseen: kannattaisiko tässä tapauksessa hankkia kokonaan uusi (tai käytetty?) takajarru, niin että vaihtaa pelkän jarrusatulan (jos sillä sitä kutsutaan)? Entä onko nuo SRAM Guide-sarjan jarrusetit siten yhteensopiva, että voi ostaa uudemman mallin jarrusatulan (en nyt muista oliko mulla R vai RS, ostin käytettynä pyörän) ja liittää sen vaan olemassaolevaan jarruletkuun ja kahvaan?

Tai onko jollain valistunutta veikkausta, mistä tuo vika voisi olla yhtäkkiä alkanut?

Kolmannen korjaamonen miekkonen arveli, että kyse olisi letkuun höyrystyneestä (?) ilmasta. Että vain tippa riittäisi tuottamaan tuon efektin. Jos nesteitä on päästetty kuitenkin pois, eikä se ratkaissut ongelmaa, niin ei taida selitys toimia?

----------


## vihtis83

^ Olikohan juuri nuo Sram Guidet, joissa oli kahvoissa jotain valmistusvikaa mikä estää jarrunesteen palautumisen takaisin ja aiheuttaa tuota laahaamista?

----------


## santeriki

Pyöränä trek dual sport 2 ja takavaihtajana acera m360. Vaihtajaan ei ole tullut iskuja tms ja kilometrejä takana vain noin 500.

En saa takavaihtajaa/vaijeria oikeaan säätöön millään. Jos säädän vaijerin siten, että ketju ei laahaa 5, 6 tai 7 rattailla seuraavaan rattaaseen niin ketju ei jaksa sulavasti nousta 4->3. Noin joka kolmas vaihto jää tuolla välillä hetkeksi roklattamaan. Jos taas säädän vaijerin siten, että 4 ja 3 väli menee liukkaasti niin ketju alkaa 5, 6 ja 7 ollessaan hankaamaan viereiseen rattaaseen. Säätöä olen tehnyt siten, että etuvaihtaja on keskimmäisellä. 3-4 välin käytöksessä ei ole suurta eroa oli etuvaihtaja pienimmällä tai keskimmäisellä.

Onko ajatuksia kuinka tuon saisi säätöön tai onko kyseessä mahdollisesti vika tahi ominaisuus?

----------


## TERU

Pientä rymäystä saanut takavaihtaja, ehkä, vaihtajan korvake tai häkki hiukan vääntynyt. Vaiva kuulostaa niin tyypilliseltä, oikaisua tai uusi korvake ja toimii taas.

Melko pieni kolhaisu tai ketju pinnojen ja pakan väliin, siinä se.

----------


## JackOja

Onko normi Thomsonin tolpan satulakiinnikkeet 7x9mm hiilarikiskojen kanssa yhteensopivat?

----------


## TERU

Jotain tietoa kysymykseen
https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/.../rp-prod124357

----------


## Asku90

Mietin tässä että jos nuo mt-200 jarrut läskissä vuotaa niin minkälaista kannattas laittaa tilalle? Oisko nää yliampuvat? 

https://r2-bike.com/MAGURA-MT5-eStop-Disc-Brake-Set oiskoha noi yliampuvat whitessa?

Alkaa ärsyttää tuo huono jarruteho ja ulvominen, nyt puhdistin jarrut ja hioin palat testiksi.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## kauris

Itse kyllästyin tehottomiin lasittuviin jarruihin ja halusin edulliset tehokkaat vaikka sitten vähän painavat tilalle. Vaikka olen kevyt ja pyörä johon niitä ostin oli kevyt xc-pyörä. Valintani oli nelimäntäiset Shimano br-mt520 ja niihin metalliset jarrupalat sekä Shimanon metallisille paloille yhteensopivat levyt.
https://www.bikemag.com/gear/tested-...145-per-brake/

----------


## vihtis83

^ Suositus myös täältä näille ylläoleville. Vakiopaloillakin tosi tehokkaat. Huomattava parannus MT200 verrattuna.

----------


## kervelo

> Mietin tässä että jos nuo mt-200 jarrut läskissä vuotaa niin minkälaista kannattas laittaa tilalle? Oisko nää yliampuvat? 
> 
> https://r2-bike.com/MAGURA-MT5-eStop-Disc-Brake-Set oiskoha noi yliampuvat whitessa?



Noista MT5-jarruista on myös se ns.normaaliversio:
https://r2-bike.com/MAGURA-MT5-Set-Disc-Brake

----------


## Asku90

> Noista MT5-jarruista on myös se ns.normaaliversio:
> https://r2-bike.com/MAGURA-MT5-Set-Disc-Brake



Nuo voiskin olla hyvät. Ilmeisesti simoan levyt käy vaikka onkin hieman kaposemmat?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Nickname

Ohjainlaakeri probleema, kiristyy mutta jää väljäksi eli laakeri mukamas mennyt? vaikka ei pitäisi olla vielä niin paljon ajettu.
Eli kun kiristän niin että kääntyy vielä herkästi ja kun painaa jarrusta, pitää kiinni tuosta alimmasta spacerista ja nytkyttää niin tuntuu pieni välys, eli ei kiristy tarpeeksi kun eihän tuossa kuulu olla välystä?

----------


## xubu

Mulla oli edellisessä fillararissa Magura MT5:et. Nykyisessä tuli Shimano MT 400, joissa jarrutusteho paljon huonompi. Vaihdoin isommat levyt joka paransi vähän tilannetta. Melkein vuoden ajanut, niin jotenkin jo tottunut niihin.

----------


## hphuhtin

MT200 ja MT400 on hinnaltaankin aika alapään jarruja (eikä mun mielestä kuulu maastopyörään ainakaan jos sillä ajetaan maastossa, saati sitten läskiin) Magura MT5 näyttäisi 2,5x-4x hintaiselta. Pitää olla ja on varmasti tehokkaampi. Jarrulevyt kannattaa vaihtaa jos vaihtaa merkkiä, jos se mihin vaihdetaan kaipaa paksumpaa levyä. Olikohan niin että Shimanon levyt on uutena juuri ja juuri maguran ohjeistaman vaihtopaksuuden yli..

----------


## harald

Nuo Magurat vaikuttaa hyviltä. Magura Trail Sport on hyvä setti myös, paremmat kahvat mun mielestä. Takana riittää kyllä heikoimpikin satula. Eteen 203 ja taakse 180 mm levyt. Shimanon levyt toimivat kyllä maguroiden kanssa, mutta paksuusero voi johtaa siihen että kahva menee syvemmälle, tai sitten minun on vain ilmattava takajarru taas.

https://r2-bike.com/MAGURA-MT-Trail-Sport-Disc-Brake

----------


## hardthigh

Terve,

Etujarru vuotaa. Niin ja jarru on avid elixir 1. Näyttäisi vuotavan jarrukahvasta siitä mihin letku tulee. Ajattelin että pätkäsen osan pois, mutta tarviiko letkuun laittaa uusi olive ja connector insert? Saakohan näitä varaosina vai pitääkö ostaa uusi letku? Toinen vaihtoehto on tietenkin ostaa uusi jarrukahva. Onko sillä väliä mikä se on? Nyt etsitään budjettiratkaisua ja nykyiset jarrut kelpaavat toistaiseksi.

----------


## SSGT-92

Tuota, oletko kokeillut kiristää sitä mutteria , mikä painaa sen letkussa olevan oliivin vasten sitä kahvassa olevan porauksen pohjaa. Ei sitten kuitenkaan hampaat irvessä, vaan sillai sopivasti.
Kyllä jarruihin aika hyvin saa varaosia, jos ei nyt kovin eksoottinen merkki/malli kyseessä.
Kyllä kahvalla on väliä, ne on valmistaja suunnitellut toimimaan yhdessä jarrusatuloiden kanssa, jolloin myös letkut sopii. Noita jarrujen letkuliitoksia kun ei ole standardisoitu.
 Toki muutossarjoja on saatavana, lopputulos vaan silloin voi olla aikas vinkeä.

----------


## Asku90

Ilmeisesti 6fat prossa on edessä postmount 160mm kiinnike ja takana is2000, onko tarkempaa tietoa? Jos alan isompia levyjä laittaan.
Onko nuitten jarruadaptereiden valmistajilla väliä? Sopikoo maguran satula simpan adaptereihin jne?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## gaz

> ^ Olikohan juuri nuo Sram Guidet, joissa oli kahvoissa jotain valmistusvikaa mikä estää jarrunesteen palautumisen takaisin ja aiheuttaa tuota laahaamista?







> Vika ei nyt ole kuitenkaan siinä tyyppiongelmassa, että kahva ei palaudu lämpenemisen vuoksi.



Jos joku tietää, niin olisi hyvä tietää voisinko ostaa R- tai RS-mallin jarrusatulan tuohon riippumatta siitä, kumpaa mallia edellinen on?

----------


## SSGT-92

Sramin sivuilta vilkaistuna ; https://www.sram.com/en/sram/mountai...levancy&page=1 äkkiseltään näyttäisi, sama jarrusatula olevan noissa.

----------


## Nickname

> Ohjainlaakeri probleema, kiristyy mutta jää väljäksi eli laakeri mukamas mennyt? vaikka ei pitäisi olla vielä niin paljon ajettu.
> Eli kun kiristän niin että kääntyy vielä herkästi ja kun painaa jarrusta, pitää kiinni tuosta alimmasta spacerista ja nytkyttää niin tuntuu pieni välys, eli ei kiristy tarpeeksi kun eihän tuossa kuulu olla välystä?



 nooh... vastaan nyt sitten itselleni ja tunnustan taas olevani viisauden perikuva, olin vahingossa laittanut alalaakerin vääriinpäin, eikä mennyt kuin eilinen ilta ja tänään vielä tunti töitten jälkeen ennenkö hokasin  :Vink:

----------


## Jsavilaa

Shimano BR M505 jarrun ilmaus. Onkohan tässä kahvassa joku jippo kun ei meinaa huilata neste kahvan läpi? Joskus teki vanha XTR vähän vastaavaa, siinä piti kahvaa painaa johonki tiettyyn kohtaan mutta tässä 505:ssä ei tunnu auttavan mikään; kahvaa on lipsuteltu, asentoa vaihdeltu, käytin letkunkin varalta irti (sen läpi tulee öljy ok). Ja painetta on laitettu sen verran että Shimanon ruisku tekee "suck downin". Epäilin että oisko mäntä jumissa, kahvaa painaessa kuitenkin tuntuu painetta ruiskun päässä.

----------


## hphuhtin

Olisiko tiedossa liian innokasta pyöräilyvälineharrastajaa palvelevaa metallisorvaamoa?  :Vink:  Tarttisi joko tehdä uusi akseliputki kiekkoon (pieni muutos olemassaolevaan) tai jyrsiä ihan vähän endcapin päistä. Vaihtoehtoisesti jos löytyisi jostain 18327-laakereita jostain..

Nimim. Muunnoskappale ei sopinut  :Hymy:

----------


## JackOja

> Olisiko tiedossa liian innokasta pyöräilyvälineharrastajaa palvelevaa metallisorvaamoa?  Tarttisi joko tehdä uusi akseliputki kiekkoon (pieni muutos olemassaolevaan) tai jyrsiä ihan vähän endcapin päistä.
> 
> Nimim. Muunnoskappale ei sopinut



Mä kysyisin uujiiltä tai Shock Therapysta.

----------


## hphuhtin

> Mä kysyisin uujiiltä tai Shock Therapysta.



Kiitos, voitko uiijiitä vielä vähän avata tietämättömälle?  :Vink:  (miksei Shock Therapyäkin, vai onko tarkoititko jenkkilafkaa?)

----------


## sampo12

Valitaanko etuleivän kiinnitys aina kampien mukaan? Eli jos mulla on raceface kammet niin race face direct mount on ainoa mikä käy

Lähetetty minun SM-N975F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Laars

^Kyllä, Race Face kampiin tarvitset Cinch-kiinnityksellä olevan rattaan.

----------


## JackOja

^jos ylipäätään puhutaan direct mount -kiinnitystavasta. Kysymyksestä ei käy ilmi onko ratas/rattaat kiinni spiderissa ja montako eturatasta on kyseessä.

----------


## juha_s

Mulla on ympärivuotisessa työmatkakäytössä Focus Mares AX3 cyclocross (vm 2011). Kesäisin tulee myös kuljetettua lasta pyöräkärryssä. Kärryn vedossa ja talviajossa tahtoo vaihteet loppua kesken. Pitäisi siis saada pienempää vaihdetta käyttöön. Pyörässä on alkuperäinen 105 osasarja. Olen vaihtanut vain ketjut ja kasetin kulumisen vuoksi.
Edessä on 50 ja 34 rattaat ja takana 11-28 (10 ratasta). Vaihtajana edessä 105 FD-5700 ja takana 105 RD-5700. Suurimmalla vaihteella 50-11 on tullut ajettua erittäin vähän. Suurimpien vaihteiden häviäminen ei siis haittaa.

Miten tätä kokoonpanoa kannattaisi lähteä muokkaamaan sellaiseksi, että olisi pienempiäkin vaihteita käytössä?

Eturattaat alkavat pian olla vaihtokunnossa. Tuli mieleen, että kannattaisiko hommata Shimanon GRX RX600 kampisarja, jossa on 46 ja 30 rattaat. Ilmeisesti siinä on 2.5mm offsetti vanhaan kampisarjaan verrattuna, joten silloin pitäisi vaihtaa varmaankin myös etuvaihtaja GRX FD-RX400. Jos taas taakse vaihtaisi pakan, jossa isompi suurin ratas (esim. Tiagra HG500 11-32), ilmeisesti silloin pitäisi vaihtaa myös takavaihtaja? Ilmeisesti 105 sarjassa olisi uudempi takavaihtaja pidemmällä häkillä: https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...gs-black-37455
Jos suorittaa nuo molemmat toimenpiteet, niin sitten pienemmässä päässä luulisi jo riittävän vaihteita kärrynkin vetoon paremmin. Nykyään pienin on 34-28 ja vaihdon jäleen olisi 30-32.

Herääkö ajatuksia? Mikä olisi fiksuinta?

----------


## J.U.K

Jatkampa juha s:n kysymystä: onko kokemusta toimiiko GRX400 takavaihtaja vanhan 5700 vaihdinkahvan kanssa. Luin että GRX400 vaatii joko GRX tai Tiagra47xx 10-vaihdinvivun koska vetosuhdetta on muutettu.

----------


## Weston

Nykyisissä ensiasennuskiekoissa on 620g painavat kehät. Alle satasen sijoituksella alle saisi n 450grammaa painavat kehät, sama erd. Pyörivästä massasta katoiaisi about 340grammaa. Pinnat ja navat säilyisi samoina perus halppiksina ja kasaus itse.
Kannattaako?

----------


## Pexxi

> Pyörä vanha 80-luvun Crescent ja sen ajan jarrut, suunnilleen linkin mukaiset jarrupalat:
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/en/Ja...-Shoes-p34543/
> 
> Ei kai tossa ole mitään estettä laittaa vaikka V-jarrujen jarrupaloja jos saisi lisää jarrutehoa?



No niin pyörä sai uudet jarrukahvat ja suoremman tangon. Jarrupalat jäi vielä vanhat ja kyllä noillakin pysähtyy vaikka ikää varmasti yli kymmenen vuotta. Eteen ei tosiaan mene ainakaan isommat v-jarrujen palat mutta taakse menisi. Pitää jossain vaiheessa ehkä testata. Jarrukahvat tuntuvat toimivan ihan asiallisesti, tommoset:

https://bike.shimano.com/en-EU/produ...0/BL-R780.html

e. Pitää jossain vaiheessa kuvaakin laittaa.

----------


## gaz

Tykkäsin SRAM Guide RS:n napakasta tuntumasta läskipyörässä, mutta nyt täytyy ostaa uudet taakse. 100 eurolla saisi samanlaiset. Kaupan sivujen mukaan vuosimallia 2020. Onko näissä enää ongelmia kuumentumisen kanssa?

Entä onko tarjota vaihtoehdoksi jotain toista merkkiä, jolla saisi samanlaisen jarrutuntuman ja jossa ei olisi ongelmia? Hintaluokka tuossa satasen kieppeillä.

----------


## kauris

> Nykyisissä ensiasennuskiekoissa on 620g painavat kehät. Alle satasen sijoituksella alle saisi n 450grammaa painavat kehät, sama erd. Pyörivästä massasta katoiaisi about 340grammaa. Pinnat ja navat säilyisi samoina perus halppiksina ja kasaus itse.
> Kannattaako?



Tuolla hinnalla tuollainen pudotus ja jos kasaaminen on hallussa niin kannattaa.

----------


## HulluVelho

Hybridin vannekehä halkesi ja pitäisi se sitten opetella vaihtamaan. Tietoja vanhasta vanteesta on sen verran, että koko on 622-18, siinä on 36 reikää ja vannejarru. Kaikki nippelit ja pinnat on hienossa kunnossa, kehä oli vaan ohentunut vuosikausien jarruttelun seurauksena ja lopulta petti.

Mitäs kannattaa ottaa huomioon uutta vannetta valittaessa? Näyttää ainakin olevan eroa materiaaleissa, sitten tuli myös vastaan termi "holkitettu". Jos vanhassa vanteessa ei ole holkkeja, niin täytyykö tilalle ostaa nimenomaan holkittamaton vanne vai sopisiko myös holkitettu?

----------


## TERU

Katoppa tätä, näitä löytyy yleisesti pyörähuoltojen myyntitiskiltä. Nuo kertomasi tiedot pelaavat muihinkin tällaisiin käyttötason vanteisiin. Näitä on tullut omiinkin, tosin malli oli Alex ACE 18, toimivat tavallisessa ajossa hyvin. Holkitus on hyvä juttu mutta ei välttämätön. Vaihto ei ole kummonen juttu eikä vaikka purkaa ensin kokonaan ja mallin mukaan kasaa uudelleen, no on siinä vähän äherrystä...

https://powerfactory.fi/vanne-alex-28-18-622-ace-17-tuplapohja-36r-musta-holkitettu-koneistettu-ja.html

Ja tässä vanne edullisesti, jos jaksaa tilata ulkomailta

https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...-28-rim-884682

----------


## Olli L

> Hybridin vannekehä halkesi ja pitäisi se sitten opetella vaihtamaan. Tietoja vanhasta vanteesta on sen verran, että koko on 622-18, siinä on 36 reikää ja vannejarru. Kaikki nippelit ja pinnat on hienossa kunnossa, kehä oli vaan ohentunut vuosikausien jarruttelun seurauksena ja lopulta petti.
> 
> Mitäs kannattaa ottaa huomioon uutta vannetta valittaessa? Näyttää ainakin olevan eroa materiaaleissa, sitten tuli myös vastaan termi "holkitettu". Jos vanhassa vanteessa ei ole holkkeja, niin täytyykö tilalle ostaa nimenomaan holkittamaton vanne vai sopisiko myös holkitettu?



Uuden vanteen ns. E.R.D. pitäisi olla aika tarkalleen sama kuin vanhan. Eli vanteen pitäisi olla malliltaan sellainen, että vanhat pinnat kelpaavat pituutensa puolesta. Näin ei välttämättä ole, vaikka rengaskoko täsmää. Vanhan vanteen mallin mukaan tuo voi selvitä netistä, tai sitten hankalasti mittaamalla. Voit myös mitata pinnan molemmilta puolilta ja laskurin avulla katsoa uuden vanteen vaatimia pituuksia. Esim. https://leonard.io/edd/

Kivijalkaliikkeessä voit verrata uutta ja vanhaa vannetta rinnakkain, mutta hinnat VOI olla kovia.

Ja joku voisi minulle kertoa, miten tämän alleviivauksen saa loppumaan.

----------


## TERU

Näyttää tulevan noin kun jatkaa asettamansa linkin jälkeen, väriä tulee ja alleviivauskorostetta, haitanneeko tuo mittään.😊

Pinnojen pituuksista, nämä perusvanteet menevä melkoisen varmasti entisillä pituuksilla jos nyt vetopuolella 293 ja toisella 295 mm mittaiset.

----------


## xubu

^Minua kyllä vähän häiritsee, kun linkki mukamas jatkuu ja jatkuu. Joku ylläpidosta voisi korjata asian.

----------


## JackOja

> Esim. https://leonard.io/edd/
> 
> Kivijalkaliikkeessä voit verrata uutta ja vanhaa vannetta rinnakkain, mutta hinnat VOI olla kovia.
> 
> Ja joku voisi minulle kertoa, miten tämän alleviivauksen saa loppumaan.



Siirtämällä url-tagin oikeaan kohtaan.

----------


## Ativan

11 spd NX vaihtaja, toimiiko 11 - 46 pakalla? Ohjeessa 11 - 42

----------


## Olli L

> Siirtämällä url-tagin oikeaan kohtaan.



Siis miten? Mitä ruuvia käännän ja mihin suuntaan? Lisäys, Firefoxilla pöytäkoneella selailen.

----------


## Pexxi

> 11 spd NX vaihtaja, toimiiko 11 - 46 pakalla? Ohjeessa 11 - 42



Toimii. Tieto.

----------


## EiSeOoNiinJust

PK-seudulta suosituksia vanteiden kasaukseen?

----------


## putkitunnus

> Siis miten? Mitä ruuvia käännän ja mihin suuntaan? Lisäys, Firefoxilla pöytäkoneella selailen.






```
[ URL]web-osoite[/URL ]
```


BBCoden linkki määritellään alkavaksi koodilla URL ja loppuvaksi koodilla /URL, molemmat hakasulkeissa. Esimerkissä on ylimääräiset välilyönnit hakasulkujen sisällä, jotta koodi jää näkyviin.

----------


## kauris

Ja siis menet siihen viestiisi ja painat muokkaa niin saat nuo muodostuneet hakasulje-urlit näkyviin.

----------


## Olli L

^En ole itse kirjoittanut BB-koodia, vaan käyttänyt valintanappulaa "Linkki". Näin en saa näkyviin mitään url-tageja, joita voisin siirrellä.

----------


## opadude

> ^En ole itse kirjoittanut BB-koodia, vaan käyttänyt valintanappulaa "Linkki". Näin en saa näkyviin mitään url-tageja, joita voisin siirrellä.







> Ja siis menet siihen viestiisi ja painat muokkaa  niin saat nuo muodostuneet hakasulje-urlit näkyviin.

----------


## Olli L

Vastaus tuohon kehittämääni linkkiongelmaan selvisi minullekin. "Vaihda editori koodin esittävään"-nappula löytyy oman viestini kirjoitus- ja muokkaustilassa. Aina oppii, kiitos Kauris ja muut asiallisesti neuvomaan pyrkineet.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Venyyköhän tuollainen maantielle tarkoittettu sisuri(23-28mm kumille tarkoitettu) tarpeeksi, että 40mm ja sen alle olevat gravelkumit nousisivat hyllylle ja pääsisi nilkuttamaan kotio, jos tubeless pettää tienpäällä. Mulla on pyörässä vajaat 40mm korkeat kehät ja ei tunnu mistään lähikaupasta pk-seudulta löytyvän varasisuria leveämmälle kumille 60mm venttiilillä. Onkohan tuollaista edes olemassa ? Tähän asti ajeltu tyytyväisenä ilman rengasrikkoja 40mm venttiilillä varustettu varasisuri takataskussa, mutta tänään vasta tajusin tubelesshommissa renkaan hyllyä sisurilla nostaessa, että eipä tuosta olisi paljon iloa ollut rengasrikon tapahtuessa. Vähän venttiilin pää pilkistää reiästä, mutta sen verran vähän että pumppua ei saa tarttumaan kiinni  :Leveä hymy:  Ei sitä pää aina pysy mukana näissä hommissa. Prestaventtiili luonnollisesti pitäisi olla, jos jostain pk-seudun kaupasta löytyy 60mm venttiilillä ja 32mm+ rengasleveydelle.

Edit. Maantielle löytyisi sisureita pitkällä prestalla, mutta ne jaksaisi kokeilla niiden venyvyyttä gravelkumin kanssa, kun on jo kiisselit tuolla sisällä yms yms.

----------


## metusala

^ Ei onnistunut löytämään pitkällä ventiilillä oleva 40mm sisuria niin ratkaisin ongelman venttiilin pitennysputkella tai miks sitä sanotaan.
https://www.bike24.com/p24107.html?menu=1000,4,22,78

----------


## Firlefanz

Pikavastaus eli ei ihan täydellinen: mä ajoin pitkään onnellisena 35-millisillä cyclorenkailla ja 23-25-millisillä butyylisisureilla. En tosin tainnut niitä ajopaidantaskupumpulla täyttää, mutta 28-millisiä mulla on ollut varasisurina ja muistaakseni kahdesti olen niihin turvautunutkin.

----------


## SSGT-92

^^^ Venttiilin jatko varmaan ratkaisu ; https://www.sigmasports.com/item/Zip...e-Extender/A5B
Käsittääkseni pitää sitten sielun olla irrotettavissa siitä sisurin venttiilistä.

----------


## Visqu

> Venyyköhän tuollainen maantielle tarkoittettu sisuri(23-28mm kumille tarkoitettu) tarpeeksi, että 40mm ja sen alle olevat gravelkumit nousisivat hyllylle ja pääsisi nilkuttamaan kotio, jos tubeless pettää tienpäällä. Mulla on pyörässä vajaat 40mm korkeat kehät ja ei tunnu mistään lähikaupasta pk-seudulta löytyvän varasisuria leveämmälle kumille 60mm venttiilillä. Onkohan tuollaista edes olemassa ? Tähän asti ajeltu tyytyväisenä ilman rengasrikkoja 40mm venttiilillä varustettu varasisuri takataskussa, mutta tänään vasta tajusin tubelesshommissa renkaan hyllyä sisurilla nostaessa, että eipä tuosta olisi paljon iloa ollut rengasrikon tapahtuessa. Vähän venttiilin pää pilkistää reiästä, mutta sen verran vähän että pumppua ei saa tarttumaan kiinni  Ei sitä pää aina pysy mukana näissä hommissa. Prestaventtiili luonnollisesti pitäisi olla, jos jostain pk-seudun kaupasta löytyy 60mm venttiilillä ja 32mm+ rengasleveydelle.
> 
> Edit. Maantielle löytyisi sisureita pitkällä prestalla, mutta ne jaksaisi kokeilla niiden venyvyyttä gravelkumin kanssa, kun on jo kiisselit tuolla sisällä yms yms.



Asiantuntijan valinta on Conti Cross 28.
Jonkin aikaa sitten näitä sai vaikkapa Verkkiksestäkin.

----------


## metusala

> ^^^ Venttiilin jatko varmaan ratkaisu ; https://www.sigmasports.com/item/Zip...e-Extender/A5B
> Käsittääkseni pitää sitten sielun olla irrotettavissa siitä sisurin venttiilistä.



Käyttämällä Zipp:in extenderia ei tarvitse ventiilin sielu olla irrotettavissa, melkein kaikissa muissa täytyy.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Asiantuntijan valinta on Conti Cross 28.
> Jonkin aikaa sitten näitä sai vaikkapa Verkkiksestäkin.



Tämä hyvä. Kiitos. Verkkokaupassa vain pirkkalan myymälässä. Laitetaan seuraavaan saksantilauksen mukaan tuollaisia pari ja ajellaan sen aikaa maantiesisuri taskussa hätärinä.

----------


## _ava_

Kuinka hyvin (vai huonosti, jos ollenkaan) toimii etuvaihtaja, jos isomman rieskan vaihdan 46-piikkisestä 44:een tekemättä mitään korkeussäätöä? Syystä että etuvaihtajaa ei enää alemmas voi laittaa. Vaihtajaa en viitsi vaihtaa, joten mennään sitten nykyisellä 46-piikkisellä. Pitkänmatkan filo kun on kyseessä niin omille tehoilleni 44:n olis parempi.

----------


## TERU

Toimii tyydyttävästi jopa ylikin, mutta hiukan hitaammin molempiin suuntiin, kisoihin ei pysty osallistumaan.😁

Mikä etuvaihtaja, mikä ratas tulossa?

----------


## sampo12

> ^Kyllä, Race Face kampiin tarvitset Cinch-kiinnityksellä olevan rattaan.



Kiitos

Vaan milläs ne kammet saa irti? Tämä vai joku muu? https://www.bike24.com/p211575.html?menu=1000,185,191
Käyttökertoja tuotteelle tulee loppuelämän aikana varmaan alle 20 joten saisi olla myös edullinen

Offsettia ei vissiin onneksi tarvi miettiä, kun ratas on raceface spesifi?

----------


## _ava_

> Toimii tyydyttävästi jopa ylikin, mutta hiukan hitaammin molempiin suuntiin, kisoihin ei pysty osallistumaan.
> 
> Mikä etuvaihtaja, mikä ratas tulossa?



Vaihtajana Shimano 105 FD-5700 ja rattaiksi suunnitellut TA Syrius 34/44, ellei tiedossa olis jotain sopivampaa. Vielä parempi setuppi olis 32/44 tai jopa 30/44. Kampisetti RS-500 (5-arm, 110 mm BCD).

----------


## hece

Tämän saa euron halvemmalla ja sen jälkeen aukeaa 8mm kuusiokololla:
https://www.bike24.com/p2244179.html

En tiedä mitkä kammet sulla tarkalleen on, oletan että sopii. Minä laitoin Aeffectiin tuommoisen.

Racefacen mielestä offsettiä ei tarvitse miettä, mutta muut valmistaja tarjoavat siihenkin vaihtoehtoja boost (3mm) tai ei-boost (6mm). Tähän ei oikeastaan ole oikeaa vastausta, vaan riippuu pyörästä, sen käytöstä jne.

----------


## TERU

> Vaihtajana Shimano 105 FD-5700 ja rattaiksi suunnitellut TA Syrius 34/44, ellei tiedossa olis jotain sopivampaa. Vielä parempi setuppi olis 32/44 tai jopa 30/44. Kampisetti RS-500 (5-arm, 110 mm BCD).



En tiedä olisko parempi, mutta noihin 5x110 kampiin sopii hyvin tällainen isommaksi, vaikka häkki olisi vähän korkeallakin. Rattaassa on CNC työstetty olake hampaiden juuressa, joka korvaa rampit. Pidemmän aikaa ollut kammissa ja pienempänä mikä sattuu, 38, 36 ja 34 piikkinen, pienempi ei näihin taida sopiakaan. 
Talvisi olen tarpeen mukaan pannut pakan pohjalle yhden isomman rattaan puretusta maastopakasta ja pieni tarpeeton jäänyt pois, tämä vois olla hyvä kovalla retkelle.
www.bike24.com/p295033.html

PS  Katoppas ku ovat käyneet varovaisiksi, lupaavat enää kasiketjulle, minulla ollut ysiketjulla ja kokeilin kymppiä tallissa sovittaa, hyvin sopi. Varmaan pelaisi kympilläkin, mutta takuuta enkä palautusoikeutta myönnä. :Leveä hymy: 

PPS TA on hyvä varma valinta.

----------


## sampo12

> Tämän saa euron halvemmalla ja sen jälkeen aukeaa 8mm kuusiokololla:
> https://www.bike24.com/p2244179.html
> 
> En tiedä mitkä kammet sulla tarkalleen on, oletan että sopii. Minä laitoin Aeffectiin tuommoisen.
> 
> Racefacen mielestä offsettiä ei tarvitse miettä, mutta muut valmistaja tarjoavat siihenkin vaihtoehtoja boost (3mm) tai ei-boost (6mm). Tähän ei oikeastaan ole oikeaa vastausta, vaan riippuu pyörästä, sen käytöstä jne.



Aeffect joo on
Eli semmosta yleismallia ei irrotukseen ole vaan joka merkille spesifi? 
Pitänee vähän tutki nykyistä ratasta

Lähetetty minun SM-N975F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## hece

Kyllä yleismallinen kampien irroitustyökalu käy. Tuolla pultilla saa vain kammet "lisävarusteltua" niin että 8mm kuusiokolo käy. Osissa aeffect-kammista on tullut se jo valmiiksi.

----------


## sampo12

> Kyllä yleismallinen kampien irroitustyökalu käy. Tuolla pultilla saa vain kammet "lisävarusteltua" niin että 8mm kuusiokolo käy. Osissa aeffect-kammista on tullut se jo valmiiksi.



Jes, varmaan tilailen tämmösen https://www.bike24.com/p296831.html?q=crank niin saa jatkossa kaikki kammet irti

----------


## Sambolo

Eka mäkipäivä takana code r jarruilla ja kahva painuu syvemmälle mitä enennen mäkipäivää, huuteleeko se ilmausta, nesteiden vaihtoa vai palojen vaihtoa?

----------


## janik

Sopiiko nämä yhteen, shimano sm-hb20 jarrulevyn centerlock mutteri ja https://m.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/383841...-Keskiotyokalu yhteen? Hylsyn syvyys on kyllä ihan hilkulla, mutta saattaa juuri riittää..

----------


## mattix

Mikä on hintalaatu-suhteeltaan hyvä tapa saada lisää välitystä Kahunaan, erityisesti nopeaan päähän? Kyseessä 2019 Kahuna, jossa SRAM NX 1x11, PG1130 11-42t, kampi NX 28t X-Sync. Maastureista ei aiempaa kokemusta.
a) pelkän eturattaan vaihto 30 (tai jopa 32, kärsiikö mäet pahasti?)
b) eturattaan vaihto 32 (vai 30) ja pakan vaihto 11-46 (NX kai aika painava, joten saisi painoakin pois vaihtamalla toiseen?)

Nyt tuntuu, että pykälä kovempaa voisi asfaltilla päästellä alamäissä. Toinen pää on fine ja tuntuu että voipi ensin loppua kuskilta halut kiivetä ennen välityksen loppumista. Kaikista teknisimmät paikat skippaan ja muutenkin olen perinteisen kuntourheilijan irvikuva.

----------


## Pexxi

Kannattaa kokeilla ne jyrkimmät kevyimmällä ja vertailuna toiseksi kevyimmällä ja siitä laskeskella sitten. Eli eturatas/takaratas (nyt 28/42=0,67). Jos vaikka toiseksi kevein riittää (37?) niin 28/37=0,76. 0,76x42=31,92 eli 32 piikkisellä voisit mennä tolla takapakalla. Raskaammasta päästä onkin vaikeampi testata kun välitykset ei riitä.

e. Olikin 36 toiseksi kevein.

----------


## el_perro

Vanhaan .243 runkoon tarvis uudet nestejarrut puhkiruostuneiden hayesin ysien tilalle, sais olla aika halvat kun pyöräkin on ainakin 15v vanha.

----------


## Kanuuna

^ Jotkut perus-Shimpat? MT-200, suunnilleen neljäkymppiä sakemanneilta?

----------


## el_perro

Näyttäis olevan 25e/pääty bikesterillä, hinta ainakin kunnossa. Toinen asia että pysähtyykö pyörä noilla ja tarviiko kokoajan huoltaa?

----------


## Laars

Varsin hyvin noilla pärjää, kuten muillakin Shimanon jarruilla. Tehoa on ja ilmaus on tarpeen mukaan todella helppo tehdä, jarrupaloja saa XXL:stä. Ainoa asia minkä takia nuo itse hylkäisin on nuo 3-sormen moottoripyörän jarrukahvat, ne on hirveät. 2-sormen kahvat jos haluaa, niin täytyy mennä jo varmaankin tuplahintaisiin M6000.

----------


## Hirta

Vetäsin sitten Mielakassa takavanteen kiveen ja kohtalainen lommo tuli  :Kieli pitkällä: 

Lueskelin että alumiinivanteita ei kauheesti kannattas väännellä takaspäin ettei kehä heikenny entisestään. Rihtaa suoraksi ja antaa palaa vai kannattaako uutta vannetta katella?

----------


## valitski

Heippa! Tuli ongelmia uuden pyörän suhteen. Piti ääntä, kun rullasi.
Päätin kokeilla avata itse ja katsoa missä vika, virhe, mutta kysyisinkin nyt, että miten saan tämän takaisin kasaan niin, että se toimisi taas.
Löysin sisältä siis tuon ruostuneen kuularenkaan ja kävin ostamassa uuden tilalle. Ajattelin, että siinä tosiaan vika.
Kun homma on ulkona vanteesta kaikki toimii hyvin, mutta sisäänlaittaessa homma lukkiutuu ja pyörii vain väärään suuntaan. Siten, että tuo keskimmäinen akseli pyörii myös vastasuuntaan samaan aikaan.

Ohessa kuvat aiheesta ja olen tosiaan aivan ummikko näiden asioiden kanssa. Ja aionkin viedä pyörän huoltamoon, jos ongelmaan ei ihan simppeliä ratkaisua ole.
https://imgur.com/a/odArbth

----------


## larppa9

Kysyn tässäkin ketjussa. Vaihdoin sähkötäpäriin Sram NX 1x12 tilalle Shimano M8100 -takavaihtajan. Pakkana Sunrace 11-51. Edessä Sramin 34T-ratas. Setti toimii muuten hyvin, mutta suurimmalla lehdellä taaksepäin rengasta pyörittäessä ketju putoaa alkuun pienemmälle lehdelle ja lopulta menee guide pulleyn ja häkin väliin. Aiemmalla setillä en ainakaan huomannut vastaavaa. Missä vika vai kuuluuko ollakin näin? Voiko olla liian lyhyt ketju (vaikka senkin pituus on Shimanon ohjeen mukainen).

----------


## brilleaux

Cycloon 27.5" järkevän hintaisia hiilarikiekkoja? Sisäleveys luokkaa 23mm.

----------


## JackOja

^"järkevän hintaisia"? Se pitää päättää itse, mut koska tämä oli pikakysymys niin laitetaan pikavastaus:

https://www.lightbicycle.com/Disc-65...vel-bikes.html

----------


## brilleaux

Iskin vielä jäitä hattuun tälle, mutta tuosta jollekin "järkevän hintaiset":

https://r2-bike.com/MCFK-Wheelset-27...m-CX-Ray-XC-MA

----------


## Sambolo

> Vetäsin sitten Mielakassa takavanteen kiveen ja kohtalainen lommo tuli 
> 
> Lueskelin että alumiinivanteita ei kauheesti kannattas väännellä takaspäin ettei kehä heikenny entisestään. Rihtaa suoraksi ja antaa palaa vai kannattaako uutta vannetta katella?



Ite oon varovasti taivutellu. Tuo kyllä näyttää etttä ois murtuma taitekohdassa, voi olla että hajoaa jos vääntää. Jos ei pahemmi vipata ja ilmat pysyy sisällä ni kovaa ajoa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## janik

> Sopiiko nämä yhteen, shimano sm-hb20 jarrulevyn centerlock mutteri ja https://m.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/383841...-Keskiotyokalu yhteen? Hylsyn syvyys on kyllä ihan hilkulla, mutta saattaa juuri riittää..



Itse itselleni vastaten - sopii

----------


## Matti Heikkinen

En suosittele ajamaan ainakaan maastossa tms.Rengas näyttää myös saaneen kipeää ja vanteen painuma on niin syvä että renkaan reuna saattaa nousta siitä yli sopivassa paikassa

----------


## zzxx

Ostin XXL:stä White 7Fat Interceptorin tänään. Siinä SRAM 1X12 GX-vaihtajalla. Kun vaihdan ykköselle ja pyöritän kampia taaksepäin, hetken pyörittää isoimmalla ykkösrattaalla mutta sitten ketju hyppää kolmos- tai nelosrattaalle itsestään. Missä vika?

----------


## JackOja

^tota ne tekee monessa topicissa. Älä polje taaksepäin, polje eteenpäin.

----------


## kauris

Jos ketju on tarpeeksi lyhyt, b-tension säädetty oikein, rajoitinruuvi ei ole liian kireällä ja vaijeri oikealla kireydellä ja ketju napsahtanut kohdilleen (levee-kapeet) niin tuntuu pysyvän. Ketjulinja eli eturattaan sivussa olemisen määrä isoimpaan takarattaaseen nähden voi vaikuttaa myös onnistuuko takaisinpäin polkeminen enemmän kuin puoli kierrosta.

----------


## Forcer

Mikäköhän mättää pyörässä, kuuluu vähän samanlainen ääni kuin jarrupalat ottaisivat kiinni, mutta kuuluu vain polkiessa ja ääni tulee pyörän keskiosasta (jostain keskiön kohdilta siis).

----------


## rcta

Löytyisiköhän 24" etukiekkoa vannejarrulle ja pikalinkulle jostain?

----------


## kervelo

> Mikäköhän mättää pyörässä, kuuluu vähän samanlainen ääni kuin jarrupalat ottaisivat kiinni, mutta kuuluu vain polkiessa ja ääni tulee pyörän keskiosasta (jostain keskiön kohdilta siis).



Pyörän runko yleensä elää (muuttaa muotoaan) ajettaessa: tulisiko ääni niistä jarrupaloista?

----------


## Soiski

Nykyinen Headset on mallia Cane Creek Forty, ylhäällä 41mm laakeri ja alhaalla 52mm. Laakerit alkaa olemaan loppu, sopiiko nämä korvaaviksi?
https://foxcomp.fi/cane-creek-hellbe...6x45-41mm-52mm

----------


## Hyggejay

Fillaristani irtosi takakiekosta yksi pinna, huomasin sen vasta kun olin tullut lenkiltä takaisin kotiin. Vanne on Alexrimsin 6061H-T6 ETRTO 622x14. Millaisen pinnan tarvitsen tähän (ja mistä se kannattaisi tilata)? Osaamiseni fillareiden suhteen rajoittuu lähinnä renkaiden vaihtoon ja ketjujen huoltoon.

----------


## Aakoo

^Vie huoltoon korjattavaksi.

----------


## +€+

^ Monesti jos vanne on uutenakin halpa niin tulee yhtä kalliiksi uusi vanne kuin viedä huoltoon. Uusi pinna ja rihtaus töineen ei ihan ilmaiseksi onnistu.

Ja tällähetkellä huollot tuskin ottaa edes vastaan tuollaista pikkutyötä kun kalenterit ovat jo täynnä koko kesäksi.

Minulla on halpisvanne asiointihybridissä jossa on 2 pinnaa ollut poikki jo parivuotta enkä aiokaan tehdä asialle mitään. Maastopyörässä vähän eri asia.

----------


## zpeed

Nopia kyssäri liittyen b-ruuvin säätöön täysjoustofillaris. Tuleeko tuossa ottaa huomioon takaiskarin sagi vai riittääkö et sramin ohjurilevyl asettaa kohdilleen pyörän ollessa huoltotelineessä roikkumas?

----------


## Pexxi

> ^ Monesti jos vanne on uutenakin halpa niin tulee yhtä kalliiksi uusi vanne kuin viedä huoltoon. Uusi pinna ja rihtaus töineen ei ihan ilmaiseksi onnistu.
> 
> Ja tällähetkellä huollot tuskin ottaa edes vastaan tuollaista pikkutyötä kun kalenterit ovat jo täynnä koko kesäksi.
> 
> Minulla on halpisvanne asiointihybridissä jossa on 2 pinnaa ollut poikki jo parivuotta enkä aiokaan tehdä asialle mitään. Maastopyörässä vähän eri asia.



Nimenomaan noita pieniä voivat ottaa väliin jos on jotain mennyt rikki. Ainakin hyvät pyöräliikkeet. Mulla teki samana päivänä. Huollot sitten asia erikseen. Eivät ne varmaan ihan täyteen noita kalentereitaan varaa.

----------


## janik

> Fillaristani irtosi takakiekosta yksi pinna, huomasin sen vasta kun olin tullut lenkiltä takaisin kotiin. Vanne on Alexrimsin 6061H-T6 ETRTO 622x14. Millaisen pinnan tarvitsen tähän (ja mistä se kannattaisi tilata)? Osaamiseni fillareiden suhteen rajoittuu lähinnä renkaiden vaihtoon ja ketjujen huoltoon.



Irtosi mistä, menikö pinna poikki vai katkesiko nippeli? Mun spessusta on menny monta pinnaa nippelistä poikki, uusi nippeli vanhan tilalle ja kovaa ajoa. Nippeleitä löytyy jokaisesta pyöräliikkeestä

----------


## Hirta

> Ite oon varovasti taivutellu. Tuo kyllä näyttää etttä ois murtuma taitekohdassa, voi olla että hajoaa jos vääntää. Jos ei pahemmi vipata ja ilmat pysyy sisällä ni kovaa ajoa



Sai kohtuu suoraan kyl pinnahommilla, pitää antaa runtua metässä ja kattoo mitä tapahtuu, jos tapahtuu  :Leveä hymy: 






> En suosittele ajamaan ainakaan maastossa tms.Rengas näyttää myös saaneen kipeää ja vanteen painuma on niin syvä että renkaan reuna saattaa nousta siitä yli sopivassa paikassa



Tuolla tuli ajettua iskun jälkeen vielä n.3h bikeparkissa jonka aikana ajettiin isompi droppi ja hyppyjä kaupanpäälle. Pitää seurailla ja tilata uusivanne jo varuille jos sattuu nytkähtää enemmän.. :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Sambolo

> ^ Monesti jos vanne on uutenakin halpa niin tulee yhtä kalliiksi uusi vanne kuin viedä huoltoon. Uusi pinna ja rihtaus töineen ei ihan ilmaiseksi onnistu.
> 
> Ja tällähetkellä huollot tuskin ottaa edes vastaan tuollaista pikkutyötä kun kalenterit ovat jo täynnä koko kesäksi.
> 
> Minulla on halpisvanne asiointihybridissä jossa on 2 pinnaa ollut poikki jo parivuotta enkä aiokaan tehdä asialle mitään. Maastopyörässä vähän eri asia.



Ei kyllä itellä montaa kymppiä maksanu kun mummiksen kiekko rihdattiin ja lisättiin pari pinnaan kadonneiden tilalle.

----------


## putkitunnus

> Vetäsin sitten Mielakassa takavanteen kiveen ja kohtalainen lommo tuli 
> 
> Lueskelin että alumiinivanteita ei kauheesti kannattas väännellä takaspäin ettei kehä heikenny entisestään. Rihtaa suoraksi ja antaa palaa vai kannattaako uutta vannetta katella?



Mulla tuli M1900 kiekkoon samalta näyttävä kolhu. Kun vanne näytti muuten suoralta, vain huuli oli painunut sisään, päätin naputella sen suoraksi ajatuksella, ettei siinä enää mitään menetä. 

Lopputulos oli ihan riittävä, vanteessa ei juurikaan heittoa, enkä silmämääräisesti havainnut murtumia syntyneen. En tiedä, olisiko riittävän suora tubeless-käyttöä varten, sillä käytän sisuria.

----------


## Graze

Ite vastaavassa tilanteessa vääntelin ylhäätäpäin katsoen lommot suoraksi, niitä oli useampia ja molemmissa sivuissa. Olkapäät kittasin joustavalla kitillä että sain pyöreän muodon ja hioin lopuksi. Tubeleksina ajan ja hyvin pitää ilmaa.

----------


## hece

Samoin tein omalle yhdeltä puolen lommoontuneelle DT:n kehälle. Teippi peittää kittauksen. Toista vuotta tapahtuneen jälkeen yhä pelittää.

----------


## crcm

Mistä tietää, että vanne on tubeless? Itsellä Funworksin Universe CCR vuodelta 2016. Ja pikasella googlausella en löytänyt tietoja. Toki valmistajalle on laitettu kysymys.

----------


## Fuuga

> Heippa! Tuli ongelmia uuden pyörän suhteen. Piti ääntä, kun rullasi.
> Päätin kokeilla avata itse ja katsoa missä vika, virhe, mutta kysyisinkin nyt, että miten saan tämän takaisin kasaan niin, että se toimisi taas.
> Löysin sisältä siis tuon ruostuneen kuularenkaan ja kävin ostamassa uuden tilalle. Ajattelin, että siinä tosiaan vika.
> Kun homma on ulkona vanteesta kaikki toimii hyvin, mutta sisäänlaittaessa homma lukkiutuu ja pyörii vain väärään suuntaan. Siten, että tuo keskimmäinen akseli pyörii myös vastasuuntaan samaan aikaan.
> 
> Ohessa kuvat aiheesta ja olen tosiaan aivan ummikko näiden asioiden kanssa. Ja aionkin viedä pyörän huoltamoon, jos ongelmaan ei ihan simppeliä ratkaisua ole.
> https://imgur.com/a/odArbth



Toi on pakkavaihde? Jos sitä käsissäsi pyörittelet, se käyttäytyy juuri noin. Lyö kiinni pyörään ja se toimii niin kuin pitääkin.

----------


## Tokko

Keskiöstä kuuluu "paukahdus" n. 75% ajasta jos jalan painaa kokonaan alas. Useimmiten kuuluu vasemman polkimen puolelta mutta välillä myös oikeasta keskiön lokarin alta. Vastapuolella olevassa polkimessa tuntuu sellainen pieni "nykäisy" myös aina kun tämä tapahtuu. 400e Tunturi markettipyörä vm. 2014, mistähän voisi johtua..? Sellainen "naks, naks, naks" ääni ja pieni "tyhjän" polkaiseminen vastakkaisella puolella.

----------


## Kanuuna

Keskiön laakeri(t) kaput? Polkimet huolto? Rungossa särö?

----------


## Adrift

Tässä pitäis DT:n 370-napoihin vaihtaa akselien holkit (tehtaalta läpiakseliasetuksella ja pikalinkut pitäis saada), mutta eipä ole kovin helpon tuntuinen homma. Eikös noi pitäis irrota vaan vetämällä? Ja uudet sitten sisään koputtelemalla?

On vaan aivan hiton tiukassa. Toiselta puolelta edestä sain jotenkin kohtuudella irti, mutta toiselta puolelta ei meinannut lähteä millään. Sisäpuolelta piti yrittää jäähdyttää pakastemarjoilla ja ulkopuolta lämmittää hiustenkuivaajalla. Sormet turtana pihdeillä kiskomisesta, kun ei viilapenkkiäkään ole tarjolla. Takaa en vielä uskaltanut edes yrittää, kun niissä ei ole edes semmoista kaulusta, jonka taakana pihdit sais pysymään. Millä noita yleensä irroitellaan vai onko siihen joku kikkakolmonen?

E: Takanavastahan nuo lähtikin aika helposti pihdeillä nyppäämällä.

----------


## e-tracker

Täysin newbi filllarinjarrujen kanssa, haibikessa Magura mt7, takana oli palat kuluneet ihan loppuun, vaihdoin uudet mutta jarrutustehoa korkeintaan puolet alkuperäisestä, juuri saa pyörän apinanraivolla lukkoon, etujarru tuplasti tehokkaampi. Mitkä ne kaksi säätöruuvia siinä kahvassa, kumpaakaan kääntelemällä ei mielestäni ihmeitä tapahdu? Todennäköisin syy huonoon jarrutehoon?

----------


## kauris

uudet palat vaatii hetken sisäänajoa. Muutama kymmenen jarrutusta. Aluksi kevyesti, sitten vähän kovemmin jarruttaen vauhti reilun parinkympin vauhdista. Satulassa istuen, tasaisella ja vain yhtä jarrua käyttäen. Ja ei ihan pysähdyksiin asti saakka vaan vain kävelyvauhtiin ja sitten taas uudet vauhdit. Kahvan säädöt eivät vaikuta tehoon. Yleensä kahvoissa kahvan etäisyydensäätö ja jos on toinenkin säätö niin se on ns. bite point eli vapaaliikkeen suuruus ennen kuin palat ottaa kiinni levyyn.

Mutta mietin, että olisko sulla päässyt vaihdon yhteydessä sormista tms likaa tai rasvaa paloihin ja/tai jarrulevyihin. Se vie kaiken tehon.

----------


## e-tracker

^Tänks, hieman on teho parantanut jarrutellessa, mutta edelleen toivomisen varaa. Kahvan tuntuma pehmeämpi ja painuu syvemmälle kuin etujarru, tuntuu oudolta että palojen loppumisen lisäksi hydrauliikassa olisi toivomisen varaa.

----------


## kauris

Takajarrussa on pidempi jarruletku. Mahdollisuus sille, että järjestelmässä on vähän ilmaa nesteen joukossa ja että se vaikuttaa tuntumaan on ehkä suurempi. Jarrut edellyttävät välillä ns. ilmaamista eli ilmakuplien poistoa. Magura brake bleed hakusanalla löytyy ohjevideoita. Hyvin ja oikein tehdyn ilmaamisen jälkeen kahvojen tuntuma on napakka eikä sellainen joustava, kumipallomainen mikä kielii ilmasta järjestelmässä.

----------


## -jamo-

Ajattelin uusia maantiefillariin jarrupalat ja menin fillariliikkeeseen ja sanoin, että Ultegran 6800 jarruihin palat ja vanteet on alumiinia. Myyjä varmisti minulta, että siis alumiinia, ei hiilikuitua. Hän myi minulle kuvan palat: https://ibb.co/wNSBDY2. Kaupan ulkona huomasin, että palat on keraamiselle vanteelle ja palasin kauppaan. Myyjä kertoi palojen sopivan myös alumiinivanteelle, mutta kotona kun otin palan pakkauksesta käteen niin onhan se sen verran eri tuntuinen kuin kumipala, että en uskaltanut niitä vaihtaa.

Voiko nuo alumiinivanteelle laittaa vai puhuiko myyjä ns. palturia?

----------


## TheMurno

Uusi foorumilainen ja tuore maastopyöräilyn harrastaja täällä. Hommasin siis Trek Roscoe 7:n tuossa maaliskuun alussa maastopyöräilystä innostuneena ja onhan se mahtavaa puuhaa. Mutta asiaan: Käytin pyöräni ensihuollossa ja sen jälkeen vaihde kahdeksan paukkuu ja lyö tyhjää polkiessa. Voisin tietysti viedä sen sinne takaisin fiksattavaksi, mutta ostoliike on toisella kylällä, se tietää ainakin yhtä mahdollista ajopäivää vähemmän (elleivät he korjaa sitä samantien) ja ajattelin, että voisin itse opetella tekemään pieniä huoltotöitä. Joten neuvoja otetaan vastaan, vai pitäisikö vaan suosiolla olla yhteydessä liikkeeseen. Polkupyörää ei ole ollut noin 15 vuoteen ja silloinkin suht yksinkertainen Jippo, joten vaihteiden säätämisestä ei ole juuri mitään kokemusta.

----------


## Mr_W

^ Itselläni on myös hyvin vähän kokemusta vaihteiden säädöstä. Mutta oli mukavaa, kun sain itse samanlaisen ongelman ratkaistuksi taannoin. 

Oma ratkaisuni: etsin takavaihtajasta kierresäädön muistaakseni Velogin videon avulla. Kiersin säätöä ja tihrustin yhdellä silmällä siten, että vaihtaja osui suoraan rattaan alapuolelle. (Aiemmin vaihtaja oli silmällä havaittavasti sivussa rattaasta eli ei suoraan alapuolella). Pientä säätöä ja kokeilua... Voilà! 

Asiantuntevammat ehkä osaavat neuvoa vielä tarkemmin/paremmin. Velogin video on aika selkeä. Ja noin yleisesti ongelma voi olla siinäkin, että korvake on vääntynyt, jolloin millään asetuksilla ei saa vaihteita toimimaan hyvin. Tällöin vaatii vanhan korvakkeen suoristusta tai uuden korvakkeen.

----------


## eakin

Ihmettelin kun ketju piti ihmeellistä ääntä aina kerran kierroksen aikana. Tutkin ketjua ja huomasin että ottanut osumaa kiveen ja siitä on kadonnut osia:



Ei taida saada pahemmin korjattua? Uskaltaakohan tuolla ajella (vahingoittaako rattaita) kunnes saan uuden ketjun jostain?

----------


## tumz

shimano slx vaihtajan "liipasin" heiluu pystysuunnassa jonkin verran. onko normaalia ja pystyyköhän kiristämään jotenkin?

----------


## ebike-harrastelija

Huoltotoimenpiteitä tehdessäni totesin, että pyöräni "entry level" vaihteenvalitsin (Shimano SL-TX50) on mallia 99% muovia rattaineen kaikkineen. Eli tuskin kestää kovinkaan montaa osumaa. Myös avaaminen ja puhdistaminen multapölystä yms. ylimääräisestä osoittautui rakenteensa takia mahdottomaksi, kun en halunnut ottaa riskiä että rikon jotain.

Onko niin, että nuo vaihteenvalitsimet ovat samaa settiä takavaihtajan, rataspakan ym. kanssa VAI voiko noita tarvittaessa vaihdella yksitellen? Parin tunnin googlettelun jälkeen tuon em. vaihteenvalitsimen saatavuus varaosana on aika heikko, ja muutenkin hiukan toisentyyppinen valitsin kiinnostaisi.

----------


## hece

Yleisesti ottaen saman valmistajan saman vaihdemäärän valitsimet toimivat ristiin.

----------


## harald

> Takajarrussa on pidempi jarruletku. Mahdollisuus sille, että järjestelmässä on vähän ilmaa nesteen joukossa ja että se vaikuttaa tuntumaan on ehkä suurempi. Jarrut edellyttävät välillä ns. ilmaamista eli ilmakuplien poistoa. Magura brake bleed hakusanalla löytyy ohjevideoita. Hyvin ja oikein tehdyn ilmaamisen jälkeen kahvojen tuntuma on napakka eikä sellainen joustava, kumipallomainen mikä kielii ilmasta järjestelmässä.



Omaa maguran takajarrua pitää vielä ilmata 8mm välipalalla, eikä sillä 10 mm paksulla. En tiedä miksi, mutta aina kun ilmaa tuolla 10 mm paksulla jää jarru jotenkin pehmeäksi.

----------


## harald

> Ihmettelin kun ketju piti ihmeellistä ääntä aina kerran kierroksen aikana. Tutkin ketjua ja huomasin että ottanut osumaa kiveen ja siitä on kadonnut osia:
> 
> 
> 
> Ei taida saada pahemmin korjattua? Uskaltaakohan tuolla ajella (vahingoittaako rattaita) kunnes saan uuden ketjun jostain?



Odottaisin

----------


## metusala

> Huoltotoimenpiteitä tehdessäni totesin, että pyöräni "entry level" vaihteenvalitsin (Shimano SL-TX50) on mallia 99% muovia rattaineen kaikkineen. Eli tuskin kestää kovinkaan montaa osumaa. Myös avaaminen ja puhdistaminen multapölystä yms. ylimääräisestä osoittautui rakenteensa takia mahdottomaksi, kun en halunnut ottaa riskiä että rikon jotain.
> 
> Onko niin, että nuo vaihteenvalitsimet ovat samaa settiä takavaihtajan, rataspakan ym. kanssa VAI voiko noita tarvittaessa vaihdella yksitellen? Parin tunnin googlettelun jälkeen tuon em. vaihteenvalitsimen saatavuus varaosana on aika heikko, ja muutenkin hiukan toisentyyppinen valitsin kiinnostaisi.



Tässäs Shimanon 7v soveltuvuustaulukko:
https://productinfo.shimano.com/#/co...-439&cid=C-432

----------


## ebike-harrastelija

> Tässäs Shimanon 7v soveltuvuustaulukko:
> https://productinfo.shimano.com/#/co...-439&cid=C-432



KIITOS!  :Hymy:

----------


## eakin

Hain paikallisesta tuplahintaisen ketjun että pääsee ajamaan. Kestääköhän vanha ketju miten hyvin jos ketjutyökalulla ja vanhoilla tapeilla liittää pätkän toisesta ketjusta tuohon tilalle? Vai suoraan roskiin? 550km tuolla on ajettu että muuten varmaan vielä kilometrejä jäljellä.

----------


## kauris

Suosittelen liittämään kahdella pikaliittimellä sopivan pätkän ketjua väliin, en vanhoilla tapeilla. Jos nyt haluat sitä säästää vielä käyttöön vaikka uusi ketju jo onkin. Tai säilöt siitä vain jonkinmoisen pätkän niin voit hyödyntää sitä myöhemmin korjaustilanteessa. Ja just kahdella pikaliittimellä liittää väliin joka on rikkoutunut.

----------


## Hamme

Vaihdoin tuossa juuri etukumin ja jarrupalat cyclooni, etujarrua testatessa kuului napsahdus ja jarrunestettä lätäkkö alapuolella. Jarrua painaessa, neste puskee ulos jarruletkun ja "mutterin" saumasta, jolla letku on kiinni jarrusatulassa. Olisikohan tuo helposti korjattavissa vai meneekö vaihtohommiksi? Takajarrun testasin ja se pelaa niin kuin pitää, täytyy lähteä lenkille pelkällä takajarrulla ja sen jälkeen joko itse yrittää korjailla tai suosiolla vaan liikkeeseen. Juhannukseen mennessä pitäisi saada ehjä pyörä alle

----------


## STN

> Hain paikallisesta tuplahintaisen ketjun että pääsee ajamaan. Kestääköhän vanha ketju miten hyvin jos ketjutyökalulla ja vanhoilla tapeilla liittää pätkän toisesta ketjusta tuohon tilalle? Vai suoraan roskiin? 550km tuolla on ajettu että muuten varmaan vielä kilometrejä jäljellä.



Jos ne rullat on kadonneet jos ketjussa on valmistusvirhe, niin todennäköisesti ne muutkaan rullat eivät kauaa siinä pysy. Ja itselleni ketjut ei niin paljoa maksa että ottaisin riskin että ne hajoaa matkalla ja joutuisin joko soittaa taksin tai häiritsemään kaveria että hakee pois/tuo uutta ketjua.

----------


## brilleaux

Kona Rove ST 2020 eturatas, onko se tämä:
https://www.bike24.com/p2132660.html

Voisi 42t vaihtaa nyt aluksi tuon 40t tilalle.

----------


## Pexxi

Vähemmän yllättäen Sramin GXP-keskiöstä oikean puolen laakeri sökönä. Meneeköhän tohon Shimanon HT2:n tilalle? Tolla puolella samaa kokoa pitäisi olla.

e. Unohdetaan edellinen. Mikä ton Sramin laakerin mitat on? 24x37x7 on monessa paikassa että olisi mutta kun mittasin niin ennemmin 25x37x7 ja noita on enemmän tarjolla.

e2. 24-millinen ei ainakaan ole kun vertasin HT2:n laakeriin, selvästi isompi. Pitää jostain hommata työntömitta että saa asiaan selvyyden. Onnistuin laakerin melkein elvyttämään mutta kai se olisi parempi laittaa uusi.

----------


## Soiski

> Vähemmän yllättäen Sramin GXP-keskiöstä oikean puolen laakeri sökönä. Meneeköhän tohon Shimanon HT2:n tilalle? Tolla puolella samaa kokoa pitäisi olla.
> 
> e. Unohdetaan edellinen. Mikä ton Sramin laakerin mitat on? 24x37x7 on monessa paikassa että olisi mutta kun mittasin niin ennemmin 25x37x7 ja noita on enemmän tarjolla.
> 
> e2. 24-millinen ei ainakaan ole kun vertasin HT2:n laakeriin, selvästi isompi. Pitää jostain hommata työntömitta että saa asiaan selvyyden. Onnistuin laakerin melkein elvyttämään mutta kai se olisi parempi laittaa uusi.



Ei mikään ihme että laakeri hajoaa jos laakeri on 25 mm kun kammen akseli on kuitenkin 24 mm?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Pexxi

No ei se nyt näin yksinkertaista ole. Tiivisteessä on kaulus jonka päällä laakeri on ollut eli kyllä se on ollut tiukasti akselilla mutta vähän kyllä ihmettelen tota rakennetta. Pitää purkaa yhdestä toisesta pyörästä myös keskiö ja tehdä tutkimusta.

----------


## Soiski

> No ei se nyt näin yksinkertaista ole. Tiivisteessä on kaulus jonka päällä laakeri on ollut eli kyllä se on ollut tiukasti akselilla mutta vähän kyllä ihmettelen tota rakennetta. Pitää purkaa yhdestä toisesta pyörästä myös keskiö ja tehdä tutkimusta.



Hmm okei. Kerro ihmeessä lopputulokset.
t. GXP-omistaja, jolla ei vielä mitään hajonnut.

----------


## Marsusram

Vanha GXP akseli on Non-drive-side puolelta ohennettu, HT II patentin kiertämiseksi.
https://wheelsmfg.com/crankset-tech 

Crankset    Spindle Diameter    Bearings
GXP            24mm/22mm            24x37 (Drive) / 22x37 (Non-Drive)

Hope ja ChrisKing kierteellisissä HT II -keskiölaakereissa oli muistaakseni mukana GXP -adapteri.

----------


## Pexxi

Mutta laakeri ei ole vetopuolella 24 vaan 25 tai jotain, Truvativin läskikeskiö. Olisikohan linkin mukainen:

https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...fatbike-214025

Toisella puolella on 22 ja on suoraan akselin päällä kuten nyt kai normaalisti on. Laakerin saisi kympillä, keskiö Suomesta viis kymppiä. Aattelin että laakerilla selviäisi ja kun ei 26-millisiä ole niin kai sen on oltava 25. Pitää käydä vaikka tossa tokmannilla mittaamassa... Jos uuden keskiön ostaa niin se on se ja sama mikä se laakeri on kunhan keskiö muuten sopii akseliin ja kyllä se on sopinutkin. Täpärissä mulla oli presfit ja siinä oli muistaakseni ihan normaalisti. Toi laakerin elvytys ei sitten onnistunut. Kun pistin takaisin kuppiin niin hyvää rohinaa piti.

e. Vedin sitten kanin hatusta ja laitoin oikealla ton, vasen oli hyvä. Ei tossa kyllä mitään pitäisi olla miksei toimisi.

https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...500-bsa-450898

----------


## Pexxi

Sen 10 kilsaa kesti... Sitten meni rengas eikä jaksanut vaihtohommiin kun oli reilu kilsa kotiin ja läskirengas.

----------


## vikidi

Uudessa Whyte shoredtich pyörässäni on edessä 1, takana 10 ratasta. Sisäänajon huollon jälkeen, n. 300km takana ketjut/rattaat ovat alkaneet pitämään pientä ääntä/sirinää etenkin kun takana iso ratas päällä. Onko normaalia luonnollisesta kulumisesta johtuvaa? Uutena ei minkäänlaisia ääniä.

----------


## kauris

Ja olet voidellut ketjut? Ja kyllä pientä ääntä tulee helposti silloin kun on ketju kiskottu vinoon eli valittu kaikista sisin ja isoin takaratas.

----------


## vikidi

> Ja olet voidellut ketjut? Ja kyllä pientä ääntä tulee helposti silloin kun on ketju kiskottu vinoon eli valittu kaikista sisin ja isoin takaratas.



Juu, pyörää on huollettu, puhdistettu ja ketjuja rasvattu säännöllisesti. Totuin vain uudenkarhealla äänettömyyteen.

----------


## Kanuuna

Ei kyllä mahdottomia ääniä pitäisi kuulua noilla kilometreillä, vaikka kuinka juustoa olisi voimansiirto. Omassa vehkeessä voimansiirrolla ajettu paria ketjua kierrättäen vajaa neljä tonnia, eikä pesun jälkeen rohise tai kitise sen enempää kuin uudenkarheanakaan. 

Saako ääni/viteonäytettä?

----------


## vikidi

Voin ajettaesaa ottaa videon. Käytin eilen yleisfillarihuollossa ja säätivät takavaihtajan. Jotenkin ärsyttävää, kun uutena kuitenkin täysin äänetön kaikilla vaihteilla.

----------


## Kanuuna

^Perushuoltohommat kannattaa opetella tekemään itse. Säästää sekä aikaa että rahaa.

----------


## vikidi

https://streamable.com/r5sjrc
https://streamable.com/kvo4kb
https://streamable.com/cn5xxc

Toimivatko videot? Kolme eri videota, Isoimmalla, keski ja pienimmällä rattailla ajettaessa. Tarkasti kun kuuntelee, huomaa "sivuäänenä" sirinää.

----------


## Kanuuna

> https://streamable.com/r5sjrc
> https://streamable.com/kvo4kb
> https://streamable.com/cn5xxc
> 
> Toimivatko videot? Kolme eri videota, Isoimmalla, keski ja pienimmällä rattailla ajettaessa. Tarkasti kun kuuntelee, huomaa "sivuäänenä" sirinää.



Videot toimii. 

Omaan korvaan kuulostaa äkkiseltään vain kuivalta ketjulta. Oletko voidellut ketjuja tuon 300km aikana? Oletko koittanut antaa kenkää, että kuuluuko ”venyneen ketjun” ääntä. Onko ketju siis venynyt? Yhtenä ehdotuksena voisi olla korvakkeen vääntyminenkin, koska sirinää kuulunee vain isolla limpulla. Ja sitten tietysti on vaihteiden säätö. Kai vaihteet ovat säädetyt?

E. Olitkin näköjään ketjuja puhdistellut ja rasvaillut. Hmmm.

----------


## kooAa

Sähläsin Cube Nutrailin (Sram SX Eagle 1x12) kanssa ja onnistuin vaihtamaan pienemmälle vaihteelle kun valittuna oli jo pienin vaihde. Ketjut siirtyivät takapakan taakse ja tovi meni että ne sai ronkittua sieltä takaisin. Varmaan ihan perusjuttuja, saako takavaihtajaa säädettyä niin ettei moista pääse tapahtumaan vai pitääkö vain olla tarkempi vaihtamisen kanssa. 

Vaihdepyöristä ei juuri ole kokemusta, tämäkin pyörä aika tuore joten ihan kuutamolla ollaan näiden asioiden kanssa. Takavaihtajan hienosäätö on nyt eka asia johon täytyy perehtyä, tuntuu että episodin jälkeen parissa vaihteessa on vähän hienosäätöä

----------


## Laars

Siinä vaihtajassa on kolme pientä ruuvia, kahdesta niistä säädetään nimenomaan ns. stoppi ylös ja alas, että vaihtaja ei fyysisesti pääse liikkumaan yli rataspakasta. Googleta takavaihtajan säädöt ja siitä ruuvailemaan.

----------


## J4nn3R

> Sähläsin Cube Nutrailin (Sram SX Eagle 1x12) kanssa ja onnistuin vaihtamaan pienemmälle vaihteelle kun valittuna oli jo pienin vaihde. Ketjut siirtyivät takapakan taakse ja tovi meni että ne sai ronkittua sieltä takaisin. Varmaan ihan perusjuttuja, saako takavaihtajaa säädettyä niin ettei moista pääse tapahtumaan vai pitääkö vain olla tarkempi vaihtamisen kanssa.



Ei ole säädöt kohdillaan. Vaihtajassa on ruuvit jolla säädetään liikeradan ääripäät. Sramilla löytyy asialliset ohjevideot Youtubesta, varmaan "eagle derailleur adjustment" tms. hakusanaa käyttäen löydät. Hommaan tarvii 3mm kuusiokolon muistaakseni.



Edit: Laars oli nopeempi

----------


## vikidi

Vaihteet ovat säädetyt (ensihuollossa) ja sitten toistamiseen toisessa huoltpaikassa. Ketjuja putsailtu ja öljyilty 50 kilsan välein. 

Kuuntelin äänen syntyä ja näyttäisi siltä, että se syntyy vaihtajan alemmasta rissasta. Mikäköhän mahtaa olla syy?

----------


## SSGT-92

Voipi olla öljy-pöly kitti siin rissapyörän pinnassa.Tuohon mönjään kiinnittää huomiota viimeistään silloin kun alkaa vaikuttamaan vaihtamiseen . . .

----------


## Laars

Siinä rissan keskellä on laakeri. Ota rissa irti, putsaus, rasvaus ja kasaan.

----------


## vikidi

Kokeillaan tätä seuraavaksi. Toivottavasti toimii. 😂

----------


## paaton

Meneekö r8000 rattaat 6800 kampiin?

----------


## SSGT-92

Tuolta ; https://forums.roadbikereview.com/co...-a-360975.html päätellen, kyllä.

Haettu tuolla ;"r8000 chainrings to 6800 cranks?"

----------


## Late_h

Pientä haastetta uuden X01 Eagle vaihteiston hienosäädössä. Kaikki rajoittimet säädetty pariin kertaan, korvake on uusi ja silmämääräisesti suora ja B-ruuvikin on Sramin punaisen jigin avulla just eikä melkein (jousitus nippusiteillä sägissä). Ketju tahtoo hyppiä satunnaisesti toiseksi isoimmalla takarattaalla ja jos kiristää vaijeria, että hyppiminen loppuu tyystin niin alaspäin vaihtaminen muuttuu tahmeaksi. Korvakkeen suoruuden tarkastamiseen tai oikaisuun ei löydy omasta takaa työkaluja. Onko jotain mitä kannattaisi vielä kokeilla kotikonstein ennen ammattiapua?

----------


## Poy

Ymmärränkö oikein, että r2:sta ei tule missing linkkiä, vaikka sama ketju kuin bike-discountissa. Muuten tilaisin bike-discountista, mutta tuo toimitusaika.
Eli pitäisi olla XT 11 pakka ja sille ketju: XT 11-speed Wear and Tear Set CN-HG701+CS-M8000 11-46

https://r2-bike.com/WEAR-SET-11-spee...CN-HG701-Chain
https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...0-11-46-564404

----------


## HarrY61

Pientä haastetta uuden X01 Eagle vaihteiston hienosäädössä. Kaikki rajoittimet säädetty pariin kertaan, korvake on uusi ja silmämääräisesti suora ja B-ruuvikin on Sramin punaisen jigin avulla just eikä melkein (jousitus nippusiteillä sägissä). Ketju isoimmall hyppiä satunnaisesti toiseksi isoimmalla takarattaalla ja jos kiristää vaijeria, että hyppiminen loppuu tyystin niin alaspäin vaihtaminen muuttuu tahmeaksi. Korvakkeen suoruuden tarkastamiseen tai oikaisuun ei löydy omasta takaa työkaluja. Onko jotain mitä kannattaisi vielä kokeilla kotikonstein ennen ammattiapua?

Sama ongelma, isoimmalla rattaalla ja kolmannesta pienempiin päin hiljainen, mutta toiseksi suurimmalla raksuttaa, ei uskalla enää säätää ku välillä oli täysin toimimaton ku raivona sääti. En omista sitä punaista säätö välinettä. Paljonko mm esim. isoimman rattaan  piikin päästä rissan piikinpäähän tai isoimman rattaan piikin päästä rissan keskiöön?
Kokeillu kans kiristää/löysätä vaijeria, pahenee vaan. Mitään sägi juttuja en oo käyttäny.

----------


## PETEBJ75

Onhan lukko oikeinpäin?

Lähetetty minun SM-G950F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kanuuna

Kuulostaa X01-säätäjillä korvakkeen ihan minimaaliselta vinoudelta. Ittellä noita korvakkeita paukkunut muksahtamisien myötä ja olen suoristellut ja kierrättänyt neljää korvaketta. Vinous ei todellakaan tarvitse olla suuri, jotta käy juuri noin ja on samaa oiretta itsellänikin. Suoralla korvakkeella ei ongelmia. Toki voi olla muukin häikkä; rissojen huolto, vaijeri, pikaliitin väärin päin tai kuori voi jumittaa. Toleranssit ovat melko pieniä, mutta aina olen saanut kotikonstein pelittämään. Korvakkeen suoristusvehje on kyllä käytössä. On muuten kertakaikkisen yksinkertainen, mutta sitäkin kätevämpi laite.

----------


## kauris

Jos mikään yllä luetelluistakaan ei auta, voisiko ketju olla vähän liian pitkä? Ja huom jos telineessä vain pyörittelee vaihteita, kahdella isoimmalla takarattaalla ketju ei välttämättä osu oikeisiin väleihin. Kaksi isointa takaratasta, kun on muotoiltu hieman eturattaan tavoin piikeiltään leveiksi ja kapeiksi. 

Ylemmän rissan ja isoimman takarattaan etäisyys on vaikea arpoa sramin tarkoittamaksi ilman sitä punaista härpäkettä. Mutta ei niiden niin lähellä kuulu olla, että ylemmän rissan piikit ulottuisi koskettamaan isoimman takarattaan piikkejä saati että menisi lomittain. https://youtu.be/Ly4wDlMWR9o
ks. tuon videon kohta noin 8 min kohdilta alkaen. Siitä voit katsoa miltä sen etäisyyden tulisi näyttää. Ensin on liian kaukana ja sitten se säädetään kohdilleen. Ja huom., niin erinomainen kuin tuo video onkin, ketju on siinäkin liian pitkä kuten herra siinä alussa itsekin toteaa.

edit. okei, siis Harryn viestin alussa oli Laten viestiä ilman, että lukijalle olisi kerrottu, että kyse oli lainauksesta. Ihmettelinkin mikä mättää ja onko se punainen säätöpalikka vai ei vai mistä jälkimmäisessä kappaleessa puhutaan. Mutta viestini sinänsä sopii molemmille. Latella se korvake todennäköisimpänä vaihtoehtona ja ei taas b-tension. Korvake ei välttämättä ole runkoon ja vaihtajaan nähden täydellisiä vaikka korvake olisi uusikin. Niin ärsyttävää kuin se onkin. Harrylla taas nimenomaan b-tension parhaimpana veikkauksen mutta ilmeisesti kaikki muukin mahdollinen voi olla pielessä  :Hymy: 
Ketjun pituuden voi tietty molemmat varmistaa. Mutta huom, jos ketjua lyhentää, rattaiden etäisyys rissoista pitää tarkistaa ja säätää uudelleen.

edit2. Laten pyörä nyt on tuliterä ja ketju varmaan myös uusi mutta entäs Harryn ketju. Voiko se olla jo venynyt ja siksi ei enää istu nätisti isoimmilla rattailla? Itsellä kävi tämä hiljattain.

----------


## kauris

> Ymmärränkö oikein, että r2:sta ei tule missing linkkiä, vaikka sama ketju kuin bike-discountissa. Muuten tilaisin bike-discountista, mutta tuo toimitusaika.
> Eli pitäisi olla XT 11 pakka ja sille ketju: XT 11-speed Wear and Tear Set CN-HG701+CS-M8000 11-46
> 
> https://r2-bike.com/WEAR-SET-11-spee...CN-HG701-Chain
> https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...0-11-46-564404



Jep, R2 setissä tulee pinnin kanssa, ei ketjulukon. Sen pinnin saa toki kiinni ketjutyökalulla (katkaisijalla). Tai voit tilata samalla pikalukon https://r2-bike.com/KMC-Chain-Lock-1...11-R-Ti-N-gold tai https://r2-bike.com/SHIMANO-chain-qu...hains-11-speed

Jos se R2 setti tuliskin kuitenkin pikalukon kanssa ei se haittaa, että on yksi ylimääräinen varalla.

----------


## HarrY61

joo, en osaa lainata, copy paste vaan. mutta asiaan..siis XO1 vaihteisto kyseessä.

pyörä ostettu vuodenvaihteessa. Nyt ajettu 750km. pyörä siis tehtaan jäljiltä eli luulis ketjujen mitan olevan ok. Uutena jo vaihteet reistas, rutisi aina kun hiemankin ponnisti pieneenkin ylämäkeen, sen sain loppumaan kun säädin b-tensionia pienemmäksi, oli tosi iso väli. 
Ja katsellut videoita runsaasti, mutta ei niistä oikea mitta ilmene, ja juuri ton "sick bikerin" videon mukaan yritin säätää ja siis aika hyvin pelaakin, mutta kun Latekin valitti samasta asiasta nii aattelin että joku tietäs miten paremmaksi.

Jos jollain olis toi punainen mitta niin siitä vois mitata sen välin.

----------


## hsr

Jos hankkii levyjarrulliseen pyörään toiset kiekot, onko todennäköistä että kiekkoja vaihtaessa ei tarvitse joka kerta keskittää jarrusatuloita uudelleen?

----------


## JackOja

> Jos hankkii levyjarrulliseen pyörään toiset kiekot, onko todennäköistä että kiekkoja vaihtaessa ei tarvitse joka kerta keskittää jarrusatuloita uudelleen?



Ei ole todennäköistä. Jos on sama napa voi selvitä vähemmällä.

Mutta keskittäminen ei ole iso vaiva ja toisen levyn voi shimmata ellei ole centerlock.

----------


## Mr_W

^ Voisi luulla, että jos kyseessä ovat saman valmistajan navat, niin mitoitukset ovat (todennäköisemmin) samat kuin eri firmoilla. Ja tietysti jos identtiset navat, niin silloin varmasti. Itselläni kahdet kiekot Shimanon eri mallisilla navoilla, eivätkä vaadi säätöjä.

----------


## JackOja

^saman valmistajan napa ei takaa mitään, edes DT:n periaatteessa sama napa. BTDT.

----------


## Mr_W

^ OK, voihan hyvin että olen ollut onnekas Shimano-napojeni kanssa. Oma esimerkki ja kokemus/harrastuspohjani ei ole kovin edustava.

----------


## palikka

Vaihtaessani ensimmäistä kertaa Topstonen orkkis-kiekot Hopen 20five-kiekkoihin piti vaihteistoa hienosäätää sekä levyjarrut keskittää. Kuitenkin tuli ongelmia rengastuksen kanssa ja käytin orkkis-kiekkoja reilun viikon ajan pyörässäni niin ei tarvinnutkaan mitään em. muutoksia tehdä. Ota näistä nyt selvää. Veikkaisin, että orkkis-kiekoissa kun on Formulan kuppi- ja kartionavat (ainakin edessä) niin nämä vähän elää. Suurin ero tuntui nyt olevan taka-akselin kiristysvivun jäävän reilut 90 astetta eri kulmaan... Talveksi sitten, kun nastarenkaat tulee taas pyörään kakkoskiekoilla, niin aion keskittää jarrut vaikka vaikuttaisivatkin alkuunsa olevan kohdallaan.

----------


## Iglumies

> joo, en osaa lainata, copy paste vaan. mutta asiaan..siis XO1 vaihteisto kyseessä.
> 
> pyörä ostettu vuodenvaihteessa. Nyt ajettu 750km. pyörä siis tehtaan jäljiltä eli luulis ketjujen mitan olevan ok. Uutena jo vaihteet reistas, rutisi aina kun hiemankin ponnisti pieneenkin ylämäkeen, sen sain loppumaan kun säädin b-tensionia pienemmäksi, oli tosi iso väli. 
> Ja katsellut videoita runsaasti, mutta ei niistä oikea mitta ilmene, ja juuri ton "sick bikerin" videon mukaan yritin säätää ja siis aika hyvin pelaakin, mutta kun Latekin valitti samasta asiasta nii aattelin että joku tietäs miten paremmaksi.
> 
> Jos jollain olis toi punainen mitta niin siitä vois mitata sen välin.



Tikkuaski on 15mm

----------


## cokekola

Näyttääkö tämä normaalilta hiilaribianchin ohjainlaakerin pesältä. Vai pitääkö olla huolissaan?

----------


## Late_h

> edit. okei, siis Harryn viestin alussa oli Laten viestiä ilman, että lukijalle olisi kerrottu, että kyse oli lainauksesta. Ihmettelinkin mikä mättää ja onko se punainen säätöpalikka vai ei vai mistä jälkimmäisessä kappaleessa puhutaan. Mutta viestini sinänsä sopii molemmille. Latella se korvake todennäköisimpänä vaihtoehtona ja ei taas b-tension. Korvake ei välttämättä ole runkoon ja vaihtajaan nähden täydellisiä vaikka korvake olisi uusikin. Niin ärsyttävää kuin se onkin. Harrylla taas nimenomaan b-tension parhaimpana veikkauksen mutta ilmeisesti kaikki muukin mahdollinen voi olla pielessä 
> Ketjun pituuden voi tietty molemmat varmistaa. Mutta huom, jos ketjua lyhentää, rattaiden etäisyys rissoista pitää tarkistaa ja säätää uudelleen.
> 
> edit2. Laten pyörä nyt on tuliterä ja ketju varmaan myös uusi mutta entäs Harryn ketju. Voiko se olla jo venynyt ja siksi ei enää istu nätisti isoimmilla rattailla? Itsellä kävi tämä hiljattain.



Kiitoksia vinkeistä! Näin arvelin itsekin, että täytyy olla korvake ja runko vain hieman kierossa takapakkaan nähden, vaikka uudet ovatkin. Runkosetin mukana tuli varakorvake, joten täytyy vielä kokeilla sitä ja laittaa samalla jatkoa varten tuollainen korvakkeen suoristustyökalu tilaukseen. Olen selvinnyt ilmeisen hyvin ilman mitään korvakeongelmia Eaglen kanssa viimeiset pari vuotta, vaikka vaihtajakin on saanut osumia säännöllisesti. Nyt sitten uuden pyörän ja vaihteiston kanssa joutuu jumppaamaan säätöjen kanssa.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## A.M.®

Ei näy säröjä, joten eiköhän tuo ole ok

----------


## xp9

Etuvanteen laakerit kaipaa vaihtoa. Miten keksin hubin mallin ja oikeat laakerit?
Pyörä Scott Genius 710 ja hubi: Syncros TR2.0 Plus CL / 15x110mm made by DT Swiss 
Sarjanumeron löysin, mutta en keksi miten sillä kaivaisi tiedot esiin.
Kiitos.

----------


## Kanuuna

Eiköhän laakereissa lue merkintä, kun saat laakerit näkyville. Yleensä lukee stefassa:

https://cdn.bike24.net/i/mb/97/6e/2f...0-d-316511.jpg

----------


## Jpukki

onko normaalia, että poljinkeskiössä on sivusuunnassa "väljää" vajaan sentin verran? Pyörä Spessu Chisel, jolla ajettu vasta noin 200km. Eilisen ajon jälkeen pestessä huomasin, että kammista vetämällä saa keskiötä siirrettyä puolelta toiselle eli sivuille. Ajossa ei oikeastaan tuntunut, mutta olisin tuon varmaan huomannut, jos olisi ollut aiemmin samanlainen. Keskiö on sellainen kierteillä oleva, mutta ainakaan käsin siitä eturattaan ja rungon välistä ei se kiristysholkki liiku. 

Työkaluja ei ole tätä varten vielä minkäänlaisia, vai tarjottelenko takuuhuoltoon? Pyörä ostettu Bike24:stä.

----------


## JackOja

> onko normaalia....



Ei ole. Kampi löystynyt. Kiristys kahden minuutin homma (sisältäen työkalujen etsinnän) kuusiokoloavaimella tms, mutta jos et itse osaa vie huoltoon. Kiristä ennenkuin ajat.

----------


## Jpukki

Joop, ensijärkytyksestä selvittyäni tutkin vähän tarkemmin. Vasemman kammen kiinnitystä vähän löysemmälle, jonka jälkeen saa kirittyä siitä kammen keskiöstä. Nyt oikeastaan pitäisi vaan tietää, että kuinka tiukalle?

----------


## JackOja

^mitkä kammet siinä on? Shimano? Sram?

----------


## Jpukki

Kammet on Stout Prot. Löysin ParkToolin videolta ohjeen, että kiristetään hellästi. Riittää että kampi tulee laakereita vasten ja sen jälkeen lukitaan niillä kammen sivuilla olevilla pulteilla. Pitää nyt seurata, että miksi oli päässyt löystymään, kun ne juuri nuo kaksi sivulla olevaa pulttia olivat kyllä kireällä.

----------


## Jukman

Emännän Whiten hybridistä http://whitebikes.fi/bikes/17-sc-lite-ane/ menee takakiekon pinnoja hieman turhan kovaan tahtiin, n. kk sitten oli Foxcompissa rihdattavana pinnan katkettua ja taas on kaksi pinnaa poikki vähäisien ajojen jälkeen. Olisiko kiekkojen uusinta pitkäkestoisempi ratkaisu tähän ongelmaan? 

700c, QR-navat ja Centerlock-tyyppiset jarrulevyt ovat alkuperäisissä kiekoissa, joten näillä spekseillä pitäisi löytää uudet. Uudet Fulcrumin 7 DB -kiekot https://www.fulcrumwheels.com/en/whe...ls/racing-7-DB olisi fillaritorissa tarjolla, olisiko tämä hyvä vaihtoehto? Budjetti kiekoille kuulemma n. 200 e, joka asettaa suurimman rajoitteen...

----------


## Mr_W

Aloittelijan levyjarrujen ilmauskysymyksiä:

Ilmaussetit: onko väliä hankkiiko levyjarrujen ilmaukseen setin, jossa on kuppi (esimerkkituote) vai ruisku (esimerkkituote) nesteen keräykseen kahvasta? 

Jos koko järjestelmän nesteet haluaa joskus vaihtaa (eikä vain ottaa ilmoja pois), niin ilmeisesti vain tarpeeksi nestettä sisään ja vanhat ulos. Täytynee tietää paljonko systeemissä nestettä on ja vain työntää tarpeeksi läpi yläpään kuppiin tai ruiskuun. Onko tähän jotain tarkempaa ohjetta?

Joissakin ruiskuissa sanotaan "single use only", tarvitseeko siis jostain hankkia aina uusia ruiskuja?

----------


## Aakoo

^Tapoja on tietenkin monia, mutta Shimanon omien ohjeiden menee näin (s.20): https://si.shimano.com/pdfs/dm/DM-BR0005-12-ENG.pdf . Ostin itse pelkän kupin (5€?), ruiskuja nappasin apteekista ja letkun pätkän rautakaupasta. Veikkaisin että "single use" viittaa ruiskujen lääkinnälliseen käyttöön, ilmauksessa kyllä toimii useammankin kerran.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Pientä haastetta uuden X01 Eagle vaihteiston hienosäädössä. Kaikki rajoittimet säädetty pariin kertaan, korvake on uusi ja silmämääräisesti suora ja B-ruuvikin on Sramin punaisen jigin avulla just eikä melkein (jousitus nippusiteillä sägissä). Ketju tahtoo hyppiä satunnaisesti toiseksi isoimmalla takarattaalla ja jos kiristää vaijeria, että hyppiminen loppuu tyystin niin alaspäin vaihtaminen muuttuu tahmeaksi. Korvakkeen suoruuden tarkastamiseen tai oikaisuun ei löydy omasta takaa työkaluja. Onko jotain mitä kannattaisi vielä kokeilla kotikonstein ennen ammattiapua?



Vaihtaa Shimanon XT-kamoihin on niin ongelmat loppuu.

----------


## Mr_W

^^ Kiitos ohjeista. Noissa ilmausseteissä on hyvänä puolena että mukana tulee usein työkalut ja tarvittavat palikat (kuten se "bleeding block/spacer" jarrupalojen tilalle).

----------


## kauris

Block on kyllä tullut mulle myös uuden pyörän mukana ja uusien jarrujen mukana.

----------


## Aakoo

^^ Ei tuollainen setti huono ole, eikä pahan hintainenkaan. Kuppi on helppo, jos haluaa pelkän kahvan ilmata tms.

----------


## nikobiker

Olisi kahvojen ja voimansiirron päivitystä edessä 10v vanhaan reissuputkikameliin. Pyörässä 122.5 mm nelikanttikeskiö ja vaihto Hollowtech II:een, että saa enemmän kampisarjavaihtoehtoja. Eli onnistuuko? 

Onko triplakammista tuplaan vaihdossa mitään mahdollisia komplikaatioita? 9 spd => 10spd, pitäisi olla ihan triviaali vaihto sinänsä? 

Mekaaniset levyjarrut saavat jäädä, mutta eikös 105:set maantiekahvat sovi niiden kanssa? Avid BB-7:t pyörässä. Joissakin maantiekahvojen myynti-ilmoituksissa tosin sanotaan, että "rim brakes only". Toisissa ei.

----------


## nikobiker

Toinen vaihtoehto tuli vielä vastaan, jos pitäytyisikin 9 spd ja vaihtaisi kammet näihin:
https://www.bike24.com/p2310541.html

Ei tarvitsisi keskiötä vaihtaa. Mietitytti vain tuo recommended spindle kammissa olisi 118 mm. Mahtaakohan sopia 122.5 mm keskiön kanssa mitenkä?

Kiitos jos joku tietävä osaisi sanoa..

----------


## TERU

Ei tuota voi tietää, mutta joutuu tuohon vaihtamaan keskiön sopivamman pituisella akselilla, 14 mm on liikaa ja jalatkin jäävät haralleen polkiessa.

Klassikkorungossa on kapea takahaarukka, 110 akselikin voisi riittää, sais kammet vielä lähemmäksi.

----------


## ilkk<

Äkkinäisyyden vaivoja 
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ARQ...w?usp=drivesdk

Tästä hävisi jarru kokonaan. Näyttäisi vuotavan tuosta kuvassa vasemmalla olevan ruuvin vieressä olevan kolon seudulta. Kantta en ole avannut, onko yksinkertaisesti tiiviste rikki vai jotain muutakin kurjuutta odotettavissa. Mistä osia etsimään?

----------


## HulluVelho

Heippa.

Etsin 28" hybridipyörän nestekeulan tilalle jäykkäkeulaa ja siihen sopivaa 622 etukiekkoa. Mittasin keulaputken halkaisijaksi 1 1/8" ja pituudeksi 240mm. Pyörässä on V-jarrut.

Voisiko joku linkata minulle etukiekon ja jäykkäkeulan, jotka käy yhteen, koska itse en ole varma mikä vanne sopii mihinkin keulaan.

----------


## hece

> Heippa.
> Etsin 28" hybridipyörän nestekeulan tilalle jäykkäkeulaa ja siihen sopivaa 622 etukiekkoa. Mittasin keulaputken halkaisijaksi 1 1/8" ja pituudeksi 240mm. Pyörässä on V-jarrut.



Ainakin tämä keula käy: https://www.bike-components.de/en/3m...d-Fork-p46943/

Lisäksi tarvitse joko vanhasta keulasta alakoolin (crown race) tai uuden.

Etukiekoksi 9x100mm akselilla vannejarruille, esimerkiksi tämä mutta ei ole nyt saatavilla: https://www.bike-components.de/en/bc...-Wheel-p56308/

----------


## Kuhan

Mistä löytyisi paras ohje shimano ultegra 10v katkenneen vaijerin pään poistoon kahvasta? Modernimpi, ei pyykkinarumalli.

----------


## SSGT-92

Tuossa yksi ; https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENloDqKxXUQ muitakin varmaan on . Parhauteen en ota kantaa . . . 
 Haettu tuolla " snap gear cable removing in 6700 levers "

----------


## brilleaux

Tuleeko centerlock-levyssä aina lukkorengas mukana?

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Ei ainakaan Sramin laikoissa tullut. Shimanon laikoissa muistaakseni on aina tullut, mutta 100% en ole.

----------


## TERU

Näyttää Shimanon levyssä tuleva mukaan. Noilta myyjiltä löytyy tietoa mihin levyihin kuulu.

https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...r-160mm-530765

----------


## JackOja

> Tuleeko centerlock-levyssä aina lukkorengas mukana?



Ei.

----------


## hece

> Näyttää Shimanon levyssä tuleva mukaan. Noilta myyjiltä löytyy tietoa mihin levyihin kuulu.
> 
> https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...r-160mm-530765



Kuvan lukkorengas ei käy 15mm akselille eteen, pitää olla se toinen versio joka kiristyy ulkokehältä keskiötyökalulla.

----------


## brilleaux

^Eli 12mm akselille käy molemmat?

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

^kyllä käy

----------


## Hegetsu

Takapyörän vanteeseen tuli 5 cm halkeama kaarteessa. Ensimmäistä kertaa laatuaan. Tuota ei taida enää saada kuntoon. Muutenkin jäämässä kakkospyöräksi, niin en viitsisi ostaa mitään uutta kallista vannetta. 





Pyöräni on 28-tuumainen 9-lehtisellä takarattaalla, jossa pikalukitus. Mitä kaikkea pitäisi ottaa huomioon? Käykö kaikki takarattaat vanteisiin vai onko niissäkin samanlaisia eroja kuin esim. rataspakka-avaimessa? Tämä oli halvin jonka löysin: https://www.bikeshop.fi/Takakiekko-6...auppa/p725769/ Käykö tuo? 

Jos jollakin olisi vinkata Helsingistä/PK-seudulta kauppaa mistä saisi sopivan takavanteen haettua? Googlauksella löysin joko turhan tyyriitä tai sitten vähempivaihteiseen pyörään sopivia vanteita. Kiitos jo etukäteen.

----------


## solisti

^Kyllä tuo on loppuunajettu. Ainut ero pikalukolla olevissa vannejarrulle tulevissa 28-tuuman vanteissa taitaa olla, että jos kyseessä on maantiepyörä takanapa voi olla 130mm leveä. Linkittämäsi vanne on 135mm navalla ja 9-pakka pitäisi mennä tuohon heittämällä. Toki vanteen leveyskin vaihtelee, mutta tuo 19mm sisäleveyksinen lienee ko. kumille hyvä.

----------


## Hegetsu

Kesärengas on 40-622 ja talvirengas 37-622. Onkohan tuo 19-622 vanne liian ohkanen noille?

----------


## metusala

^ 37 ja 40mm leveille suositellaan vannetta jonka sisäleveys on 17 - 23mm. 
https://bikerumor.com/2016/08/12/tec...-best-results/

----------


## Olli L

> T
> ...
> Jos jollakin olisi vinkata Helsingistä/PK-seudulta kauppaa mistä saisi sopivan takavanteen haettua? Googlauksella löysin joko turhan tyyriitä tai sitten vähempivaihteiseen pyörään sopivia vanteita. Kiitos jo etukäteen.



Vaikka https://www.fillarikellari.fi/takapyora-28-622-8-10kas-ace17-tourney-qr-m-h-h
Tuo sinun linkkaamasi on kyllä hieman paremmalla navalla, ja posteineenkin jokseenkin saman hintainen.

----------


## Nickname

Kestäisköhän tuommonen haarukka jalkajarrullisen navan? On akselissa melkosesti väljää ja aattelin jos hakis vaan jostain marketista jalkajarrullisen kiekon.

----------


## TERU

Voi olettaa kestävän saman mitä vannejarrullisenakin.

Mutta eikö napaa voi huoltaa, vassua laakeriin ja sopiva laakerin säätö?

----------


## Nickname

^ Jeespoks, kyllähän sen vois huoltaakin mutta kun pitäs lisäks ostaa uusi jarrulänki kun tuosta on säätöruuvilta mennyt kierteet ( ja myös edessä sama homma )sekä jarrukahva kun siitäkin on näköjään säädön kierteet pitänyt vääntää solmuun, eikö ihmisillä oo mitään suhteelllisuuden tajua kun väännellään näitä ruuveja....

Tulin siis siihen tulokseen että jos menis siitä mistä aita on matalin ja ostas vaan napajarullisen kiekon, ei nyt oikein hirveesti kiinnostais aukoa tuota napaa ja yrittää saada siitä kalua, olisihan siinä sitten yksi vaijeri vähemmän solmussa kun tarvitsee taittaa kasaan.
Etujarrun tarpeellisuutta tämmösessä pyörässä mietin myös, mutta jos sen viittis laittaa kuitenkin kuntoon.

----------


## Moska

Jos jarrunavan tuohon laittaa niin pitää rakentaa momenttituki kanssa. Vakiomalli ei yllä tuon putken ympäri.

----------


## Nickname

> Jos jarrunavan tuohon laittaa niin pitää rakentaa momenttituki kanssa. Vakiomalli ei yllä tuon putken ympäri.



Joo tuo on tiedossa, varmaan iso putkikiinnike toimii

----------


## Hegetsu

Varmaan tyhmä kysymys, mutta kun ostaa vanteen, niin tarvitseeko erikseen ostaa vielä vannenauha siihen vai onko jo valmiina?

----------


## opadude

ei tule vannenauhaa mukaan. Riipuen käytöstä (sisärenkaaton/sisärenkaallinen) vannenauha on erilainen (ja vannekkin). Sisärenkaan kanssa toiset taitaa käyttää jotakin teippejäkin.

----------


## Pexxi

Ja jos kiekosta puhutaan niin sen mukana yleensä tulee jos on valmiskiekko. Jos teettää niin sitten sen mukaan mitä sopii. Jos pelkän vannekehän ostaa niin siinä ei sitten tule.

----------


## STN

Ja jos valmiskiekossa ei ole, niin kysyy myyjäliikkeeltä, usein laittavat jos pyytää vanneteipin. jotkut ei ota edes siitä mitään.

----------


## ilkk<

> Äkkinäisyyden vaivoja 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ARQ...w?usp=drivesdk
> 
> Tästä hävisi jarru kokonaan. Näyttäisi vuotavan tuosta kuvassa vasemmalla olevan ruuvin vieressä olevan kolon seudulta. Kantta en ole avannut, onko yksinkertaisesti tiiviste rikki vai jotain muutakin kurjuutta odotettavissa. Mistä osia etsimään?



Höh. Opintojen tässä vaiheessa näyttää siltä, että vuotomahdollisuus tarkoittaisi, että kannen alla oleva kumi olisi rikki. Mutta näytti ehjältä ja ruuvasin takaisin (oli varmasti ensimmäinen avauskerta). Öljyä täyttöreiästä kumin taakse ja jarrua löytyy, vaikka ei ole kunnolla ilmattu...

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Höh. Opintojen tässä vaiheessa näyttää siltä, että vuotomahdollisuus tarkoittaisi, että kannen alla oleva kumi olisi rikki. Mutta näytti ehjältä ja ruuvasin takaisin (oli varmasti ensimmäinen avauskerta). Öljyä täyttöreiästä kumin taakse ja jarrua löytyy, vaikka ei ole kunnolla ilmattu...



Ihan ilman varoitusta hävisi jarrut?

Eikö tuon kannen alla ole kuminen rakko ja se pieni reikä kannessa sallii ilman pääsyn rakon kuivalle puolelle.

----------


## brilleaux

2015 Kona Dew plussan napojen leveydet? 8spd takapakka. 
Alkaa takapää olemaan loppunsa edellä, ennenkuin alan tarkemmin tutustumaan niin josko on tietoa ovatko navat+vapari vaihdettavilla konelaakereilla?
Ja jos on vinkata erittäin halpoja uusia kiekkoja nekin kiinnostaa.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

100/135mm varmaankin.

----------


## jalkkis

Vaihdoin keskiön. GXP BSA 68/73. Fillarissa rullamitalla mitattu leveys 68mm. Intterwebs sanoo, että jos 68mm, käytä prikkoja molemmin puolin. Tämä selvä, asennan prikkojen kanssa. Kun lyön kammet kiinni, ne ei sitten pyörikään. Eli prikat pois ja homma ok. Miksi näin? Mun kammet on Sramia vuodelta 2010 ja näiden kanssa ei ainakaan voi käyttää prikkoja. Onko kammet nykyisin mitoitettu kaikki alkaen 73mm?

Tahtoo vaan ymmärtää.

----------


## Aakoo

Onko ne maantiepyörän vai maastopyörän kammet?

----------


## jalkkis

Sram Rival 2x10 osasarjaa droppitankoisessa CicliB:ssä. Kammen mallia en tiedä muutoin kuin että siinä lukee Sram. Mittaa 175mm. Olisko kuitenkin joku aavistuksen parempi malli kun kammet + (vanha) keskiö painavat yhteensä vajaat 700gr?

----------


## jalkkis

Kammet taitaa olla Sram S950.

----------


## Visqu

Prikat kuuluu laittaa vain mikäli sinulla on 68mm leveä keskiö JA Sramin harvinaisemmat Wide Axle Road -kammet, tai jos olet asentamassa MTB-kampia 68, 83 ja 100mm leveisiin keskiöihin.
Ilmeisesti sinulla ei ole Wide Axlea eikä kuvauksen perusteella MTB-kampiakaan  :Hymy: 

Taisi wide axle kuolla melkein lähtökuoppaan aikoinaan.

----------


## jalkkis

^Kiitos, tuo avasi asiaa. Nyt kun otin uuden KVG:n Sramin manuaaleihin, niin onhan tuo wide axle mainittu tässä ohjeessa. Kenties aikaisempi manuska oli joku MTB-versio. 

17tkm menin samalla keskiöllä. Jatkuvaa naksuntaa sain toki kuunnella suurimman osan ajasta. Nyt on toivottavasti hetken hiljaista  :Hymy:

----------


## Aakoo

Hyvä että selvisi. Jos omat muistikuvat GXP keskiöstä pitävät paikkansa, niin eiköhän se naksunta ala ihan tuota pikaa  :Hymy: .

----------


## sampo12

Vaihdoin stemmin Whiten maasturiin. Ohjailaakerin kiristys tms ruuvi mikä on siinä kaulaputken päässä pyörii vain tyhjää eikä kiristy. Mitähän olen rikkonut? Stemmin irroituksia takana varmaan 20 kertaa mutta näköjään senkin homman voi tyriä.

----------


## SSGT-92

Kävyn ja ruuvin kierteet ehjät ? Kävyn kierreniitti ei pyöri "tyhjää" eli on kunnolla kiinni ? Oletko kokeillu7 ilman sitä top-cap:ä meneekö ruuvi kierteelle yms. ?

----------


## Kuhan

Jos sen uuden stemmin runko on korkeampi (eli se osa, joka tulee kaulaputken ympärille) ja vanha pultti ei ylety käpyyn.

----------


## palikka

Sain tässä käsiini GRX-kahvat jarruineen. En ajatellut sen koommin asiaa tilatessani mutta taakse tarkoitettu jarrusatula tuli tosiaan ilman korokepalaa ja käytössä Shimanon XT MT-800 centerlock-jarrulevyt 160mm edessä ja takana.

Vanhassa mekaanisessa jarrussa korokepala näyttää tältä:
https://www.modernbike.com/promax-fl...mm-rear-rotors

Tämä olisi Shimanon oma hommaan tarkoitettu:
https://www.bike24.com/p2139811.html

Kovin samanlaisilta näyttävät, joten kannattaako kokeilla tuota Promaxin korokepalaa ensi alkuunsa? Onko näissä mitään yhtenäistä standardia olemassa? Löytyykö noita korokepalasettejä mistään pyöräliikkeistä tai xxl jne sopuhintaan? En usko, että hetkeen alkaisin edes harkitsemaan 140mm levyä.

edit: Luin vähän flatmount standardista ja kahta erilaista korokepalaa pitäisi vain olla olemassa. Edessä tuo käännettävä 140/160 ja takakiinnitys on natiivina 140mm ja sille tarkoitetun palan kanssa 160mm.

----------


## Iitta

Pyöräilyn pariin palaajan amatöörin kysymys. Ostin perus 7-vaihteisen pyörän. Nyt käytössä on ykköselle vaihteassa rusahtanut vaihteet ikävän kuuloisesti jokusen kerran.. Kerran ihan vain liikkeelle lähtiessä. Onkohan voinut tulla jotain tuhoa? Mistä voi johtua.. olen vuosikausia ajanut vanhoilla romupyörillä lähinnä kolmivaihteisilla, viimeksi hyvin raskasajoisella vanhalla tunturi riderilla, nyt käsissä aivan uusi. Mietinkin, että enkö ole hoksannut keventää tarpeeksi polkemista ennen vaihteen vaihtoa esim ylämäessä..vai kuinka..vaihteet tuntuvat toimivan ja kaikki pyörin nätisti. 

Ehkä hieman pohtii liikaa, kun seitsemäniinkin vaihdetta uusi ja erilainen tuntuma. Olen ihmeissäni ollut kuinka helposti rullastessa ja sen jälkeen polkimet löyvät tyhjää, mutta ehkäpä en vain vielä osaa valita sopivaa vaihdetta pyöritysnopeuteen/etenemisnopeuteen. Rullaamisen jälkeistä tyhjää puolikasta kierrosta ennen tuntuman saamista ihmettelin, kunnes hoksasin että rullatessa jalat(+ketjut) pyörähtävät taaksepäin vähän.

Ja pohdin vain vaihteita siksi, pitäisikö jossain vaiheessa viedä takuuhuoltoon.. onko normaalia. .Vai sattuuko tuota vain ja miten tulisi välttää..

----------


## sampo12

> Kävyn ja ruuvin kierteet ehjät ? Kävyn kierreniitti ei pyöri "tyhjää" eli on kunnolla kiinni ? Oletko kokeillu7 ilman sitä top-cap:ä meneekö ruuvi kierteelle yms. ?



Ruuvi meni siis vähän matkaa kiinni, mutta ohjaus jäi löysäksi, kiristin lisää ja nyt pyörii molempiin suuntiin tyhjää enkä saa ruuvia edes irti. 

Seuraava tunarin kysymys, miten vaikeaa voi olla 11 pakan irroitus XD vaparista? Joku pieni (endcap?) irtosi kyllä mutta pakka avain ei edelleenkään ota kiinni mihinkään.

Lähetetty minun SM-N975F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## kauris

Eikai se ota mihinkään kiinni, kun xd vaparissa pakka lähtee irti ihan vain nykäisemällä. Välillä jopa vahingossa, kun olen kiekkoa ravistellut pakka alaspäin tarkoituksena renkaanvaihdon jälkeen litkuja ravistella renkaan sisällä.

----------


## sampo12

> Eikai se ota mihinkään kiinni, kun xd vaparissa pakka lähtee irti ihan vain nykäisemällä. Välillä jopa vahingossa, kun olen kiekkoa ravistellut pakka alaspäin tarkoituksena renkaanvaihdon jälkeen litkuja ravistella renkaan sisällä.



Jaha, on tää kun esim Sramin videossa on aina pakka avain käytössä. Varmaan ottanut runkoon kiinni kun ei vetämällä liiku mihinkään

Lähetetty minun SM-N975F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Pexxi

Mulla ainakin aukesi ihan normaalilla pakka-avaimella, toi koko paketti on yhtä ja kierteilla vapaarattaassa. 11-v ainakin. Jos oikein muistan kun kerran vaan vaihtanut.

----------


## kauris

Joo sori, vastasin tavallaan väärään kysymykseen. Kun mulla on xd pakka tippunut lattialle ns. itsestään, niin pakkahan on pysynyt tavallaan kiinni ja vapaaratas siinä on auennut. Ja sen seurauksena vapaarattaan ratchet jousi ja hammasrattast pitkin lattioita  :Hymy:

----------


## sampo12

No mutta milläs perkeleellä tuo pakka tosta lähtee  :Leveä hymy: ?

Lähetetty minun SM-N975F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jona

> No mutta milläs perkeleellä tuo pakka tosta lähtee ?



Onkos tuo e*thirteenin pakka... https://service.bythehive.com/Guide/...S+cassettes/72

----------


## sampo12

> Onkos tuo e*thirteenin pakka... https://service.bythehive.com/Guide/...S+cassettes/72



On ja kiitos. Varmaan menee 10 vuotta ennen ku työkalut maksaa ittensä takasin, nyttekin tarvii toisen piiskan

Edit. Onhan tuolla onneksi toinenkin tapa

Lähetetty minun SM-N975F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Pexxi

Onko Connexin ketjuissa väliä miten päin ne laittaa?

e. Jaksoin etsiä vähän alusta ja ilmeisesti toi pikaliitin aiheuttaa hyppimistä pienimmällä rattaalla. Pitää varmaan vaihtaa Connexin kun laitoin vaan jonkun vanhan. Tuntui kyllä että ketju ottaisi kiinni toiseksi pienimpään rataaseenkin mutta tolla linkin vaihdolla voi kai korjaantua.

----------


## SSGT-92

Ketjujen asennolla ei kait väliä, jos pakkauksessa ei erikseen mainita, mutta lukko pitää asentaa oikein päin.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqGMPAFtWgo

----------


## Pexxi

Joo löysin ton illalla itsekin. Siinähän se vika oli. Oli kyllä jopa oikea linkki mutta väärin päin.

----------


## Sempre

24" KTM Wild speediin olen uusimassa voimansiirtoa. 
Force c8.3 kampisarjan istuvuus ihmetyttää.

Onko neliökiinnitteisissä eri malleja?
Kammet ei ikään kuin mene tarpeeksi syvään.

----------


## A.M.®

Taitaa olla liian leveä nelikanttiakseli tuolle kampisetille?

----------


## Sempre

> Taitaa olla liian leveä nelikanttiakseli tuolle kampisetille?



Kammet jää aavistuksen verran etäämmälle kuin alkuperäiset Suntourin, ehkä noin 2-3mm rattaasta runkoon mitattuna.
Vaihdoin Aceran takavaihtajan ja uuden kiinnikkeen sille myö pakan ja ketjujen lisäksi.
Näyttäisi etten taida saada tuosta kalua...ei oikein tunnu säädöt riittävän.

----------


## Olli L

> Kammet jää aavistuksen verran etäämmälle kuin alkuperäiset Suntourin, ehkä noin 2-3mm rattaasta runkoon mitattuna.
> Vaihdoin Aceran takavaihtajan ja uuden kiinnikkeen sille myö pakan ja ketjujen lisäksi.
> Näyttäisi etten taida saada tuosta kalua...ei oikein tunnu säädöt riittävän.



Vanhan keskiölaakerin akseli on liian pitkä (tätä A.M. lienee tarkoittanut tuolla "liian leveä"), "recommended bottom bracket length: 118 mm
chain line: 47,5 mm ".  Eli keskimmäinen ratas asettuisi tuolla akselilla tuolle etäisyydelle rungon keskilinjasta.

https://www.force.bike/EN/cranks-for...t-152mm-black/

----------


## Sempre

Kiitos vinkeistä.

----------


## Fiets

Maantiepyöräni etuvaihtaja ja kahva:

https://bike.shimano.com/en-EU/produ...FD-5800-F.html

https://bike.shimano.com/en-EU/produ...0/ST-5800.html

Gravelpyöräni etuvaihtaja ja kahva:

https://bike.shimano.com/en-EU/produ...FD-5801-B.html

https://bike.shimano.com/en-EU/produ...T-RS505-L.html

Ongelma: Gravelpyörän etuvaihtaja toimii hyvin. Maantiepyörässä etuvaihtajaa ei saa säädettyä niin, että ei ketju ei osu vaihtajaan joko pienimmällä tai suurimmalla vaihteella.

1. Kun kiristän etuvaihtajan vaijeria niin, että suurimmalla vaihteella ketju ei osu vaihtajan häkkiin, niin vaijeri on niin kireällä, että etuvaihtaja ei palaudu täysin rajoitinruuvia vasten kun laittaa pienemmän vaihteen. Vaihtajan saa kyllä sormella painettua rajoitinruuvia vasten (liikkuu n. 2mm).
2. Kun löysään vaijeria niin, että pienimmällä vaihteella etuvaihtaja palautuu rajoitinruuvia vasten, niin sitten vaijeri on liian löysällä ja suurimmalla vaihteella ketju osuu vaihtajan häkkiin. Eli kahvan pitäisi vetää vaijeria enemmän, jotta toimisi hyvin. 

Vaijeri on uusi ja liikkuu hyvin, joten ongelma ei ole siinä. Kahvassakaan tuskin ongelmaa on, koska vähän ajettu pyörä. Onko vaihtaja vain huonosti suunniteltu? Seuraavaan pyörään taidan ottaa sähkövaihteet.

----------


## ilkk<

> Ihan ilman varoitusta hävisi jarrut?
> 
> Eikö tuon kannen alla ole kuminen rakko ja se pieni reikä kannessa sallii ilman pääsyn rakon kuivalle puolelle.



Edellisellä ajokerralla mielestäni jarru toimi, sitten seuraavalla totaalisen nolla. Varsinaista vuotopaikkaa en löytänyt, kun kaikki näytti kuivalta. Lisäsin ensimmäisenä toimena öljyä yläruuvista ja silloin vuoti tuosta ilmareiästä. Kaivelin sitten tuon rakon pois ja venyttelin reikätarkastuksen ja asensin takaisin. Nyt se ei sitten vuoda ainakaan omia aikojaan ja jarruteho tuntuu säilyvän. Pitäisi vissiin käydä ajamassakin  :Sekaisin:

----------


## SSGT-92

> Maantiepyörässä etuvaihtajaa ei saa säädettyä niin, että ei ketju ei osu vaihtajaan joko pienimmällä tai suurimmalla vaihteella.
> 
> 1. Kun kiristän etuvaihtajan vaijeria niin, että suurimmalla vaihteella ketju ei osu vaihtajan häkkiin, niin vaijeri on niin kireällä, että etuvaihtaja ei palaudu täysin rajoitinruuvia vasten kun laittaa pienemmän vaihteen. Vaihtajan saa kyllä sormella painettua rajoitinruuvia vasten (liikkuu n. 2mm).
> 2. Kun löysään vaijeria niin, että pienimmällä vaihteella etuvaihtaja palautuu rajoitinruuvia vasten, niin sitten vaijeri on liian löysällä ja suurimmalla vaihteella ketju osuu vaihtajan häkkiin. Eli kahvan pitäisi vetää vaijeria enemmän, jotta toimisi hyvin.



Tämä nyt kuulostaa siltä että nyt käytössä vivun asennot ; trimmi ja isoratas. Siirrä vaihtaja vivulla isolle rattaalle.Nyt pitäisi olla olla vielä 2:si napsua jäljellä,se seuraava on pienempi / suht kevyt liike ja vaihteensiirtäjä pääsee nyt hieman lähemmäs pientä ratasta, ei kuitenkaan siirrä ketjua. Seuraavan .isomman napsun pitäisi tiputtaa v-siirtäjä pienelle rattaalle. Jos rajoitin ruuvi estää tuon, vedä vaijeria käsin kireälle kun teet sen jälkimmäisen napsun.

----------


## Visqu

> Maantiepyöräni etuvaihtaja ja kahva:
> 
> https://bike.shimano.com/en-EU/produ...FD-5800-F.html



Shimanon etuvaihtajissa on 4 asentoa.

Klikkaa laittamastasi linkistä Dealer's Manual ja tee säädöt kuten oppaassa kerrotaan.

----------


## rymy

> Maantiepyöräni etuvaihtaja ja kahva:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Kun kiristän etuvaihtajan vaijeria niin, että suurimmalla vaihteella ketju ei osu vaihtajan häkkiin, niin vaijeri on niin kireällä, että etuvaihtaja ei palaudu täysin rajoitinruuvia vasten kun laittaa pienemmän vaihteen. Vaihtajan saa kyllä sormella painettua rajoitinruuvia vasten (liikkuu n. 2mm).
> 2. Kun löysään vaijeria niin, että pienimmällä vaihteella etuvaihtaja palautuu rajoitinruuvia vasten, niin sitten vaijeri on liian löysällä ja suurimmalla vaihteella ketju osuu vaihtajan häkkiin. Eli kahvan pitäisi vetää vaijeria enemmän, jotta toimisi hyvin. 
> 
> Vaijeri on uusi ja liikkuu hyvin, joten ongelma ei ole siinä. Kahvassakaan tuskin ongelmaa on, koska vähän ajettu pyörä. Onko vaihtaja vain huonosti suunniteltu? Seuraavaan pyörään taidan ottaa sähkövaihteet.



Itsellä oli joskus samanlainen ongelma käytettynä ostetussa pyörässä. Myöskin oli Simpan vaihtaja. 
Syyksi paljastui pitkän ihmettelyn jälkeen: Vaijeri oli laitettu etuvaihtajassa kiinnitysruuvin väärältä puolelta. Ei vaikuttanut paljon, mutta ärsyttävästi. Tsekkaappa tämä juttu.

----------


## Fiets

Vaijeri on vedetty oikeasta paikasta - vaihdoin eilen uuden vaijerin siinä toivossa, että ongelma olisi korjaantunut. Käänsin vielä illalla dealers manualissa mainitun "convertterin" toiseen asentoon, mikä ehkä hieman paransi tilannetta. Pienimmällä vaihteella tulee joka tapauksessa ajettua niin harvoin, että hinkatkoon ketju sitä muovista kulutuspalaa siinä häkin sisäpinnalla sitten sen aikaa :Hymy:

----------


## Sambolo

Pannuissa hieman väänty sramin centerlile 200 jarrulevy. Onko kukaan väännelly noita onnistuneesti vai suoraan uutta levyä?

Mitkä muut levyt pelaa yhteen sramin jarrujen kanssa, code r jarrut? Hopen levyä
esim harkinnu.

----------


## Topsi

> Pannuissa hieman väänty sramin centerlile 200 jarrulevy. Onko kukaan väännelly noita onnistuneesti vai suoraan uutta levyä?...



Riippuu kuinka pahasti on vääntynyt. Ainakin hieman kiero levy (ärsyttävä, mutta ajettava, laahaus) on suhteellisen helppo saada oikaistua jakoavaimella (siihen levyn ympärille, rätti välissä) vääntämällä. Ja jos menee liikaa, niin aina voi vääntää takaisin. Mutta ei sillä pieniäkään kulmia saa (varmaankaan) oikenemaan.

----------


## ebike-harrastelija

> Pannuissa hieman väänty sramin centerlile 200 jarrulevy. Onko kukaan väännelly noita onnistuneesti vai suoraan uutta levyä?
> 
> Mitkä muut levyt pelaa yhteen sramin jarrujen kanssa, code r jarrut? Hopen levyä
> esim harkinnu.



Amatöörit tekee näin:
https://youtu.be/O0c2Ez2v0PU

Tosihenkilöt vääntää fiilispohjalta pihdeillä suoraan.

Rahamiehet vaihtaa koko jarrusetin.

----------


## Jarkki86

Pyörä biltema x-trail 29", runkoon ja muuhun pyörään olen tyytyväinen(nyt sähköistetty 750w bafang) mutta:

Voisiko joku linkata kestävämmän rataspaketin, ketjut ja ennenkaikkea paremman vaihtajan(deore?) Ketjut tahtoo hyppiä juurakossa.

Nykyiset:

Pakka cs hg200-8
Takavaihtaja tourney tx
Liipaisin ilmeisesti rapidfire 8

Kiitos!

----------


## Sambolo

> Amatöörit tekee näin:
> https://youtu.be/O0c2Ez2v0PU
> 
> Tosihenkilöt vääntää fiilispohjalta pihdeillä suoraan.
> 
> Rahamiehet vaihtaa koko jarrusetin.



Joo sain jakoavaimella semmoseks että ei enää laahaa, saa nähä miltä tuntuu ajossa. Vois kai sitä jo alkaa levyä varmuuden vuoksi kattelemaan. Semmonen selvis et hopen levy ei sovi suoriltaan, niiden niitit osuu sramin satuloihin, jotku niitä viilannu vähä että sopisi.

----------


## Pyhä Risti

Hei!
Tarvisin varmistusta siitä että Whiten 3 Fat (Chosen) takanavan veto eli pakkapuolen päätyholkki on kierteillä kiinni.
Ei vetopuolen end cap lähti normaalisti vetämällä pois. Akselissa on hahlo ei vetopuolella joka myös viittaisi siihen että toinen pää on kierteillä ja hahloa käytetään akselin pitämiseen paikallaan.
Tarkoituksena olisi vaihtaa n. kolme vuotta vanhoihin Whiten Fat ? takakiekkoon QR päätyholkit läpiakseliholkkien tilalle. Eli 197 mm läpiakseli 190 mm pikalinkuksi.
Ei vetopuolelle ainakin meni nätisti paikalleen holkit päittäin vaihtamalla. Lienee täysin sama napa näissä.
XD-vapaaratas molemmissa.
Mielestäni tuo vanha vanne jossa oli pyöreät kevennysreiät oli helpompi tehdä tubelekseksi.

----------


## puppy

> Pyörä biltema x-trail 29", runkoon ja muuhun pyörään olen tyytyväinen(nyt sähköistetty 750w bafang) mutta:
> 
> Voisiko joku linkata kestävämmän rataspaketin, ketjut ja ennenkaikkea paremman vaihtajan(deore?) Ketjut tahtoo hyppiä juurakossa.
> 
> Nykyiset:
> 
> Pakka cs hg200-8
> Takavaihtaja tourney tx
> Liipaisin ilmeisesti rapidfire 8
> ...



jos hyppii juurakossa onko ketju tarpeeksi kireällä eli vanha jo jne.

----------


## palikka

Osaako joku sanoa millaiselta vasta-asennetun keskiön pitäisi tuntua, kun kampia pyörittää? Hieman jäykältä tuntuu ensialkuun... Edellisestä keskiön asentamisestakin pari vuotta ja aika perstuntumalla noi kupit tulee tiukalle kiristettyä, kun ei ole momenttiavainta joka riittäisi noille kireyksille. 
Keskiönä uusi 30mm ulkoisilla kupeilla oleva Eastonin oma bsa-kierteellinen keskiö, jossa on Eastonin EA90 cinch maantiekammet kiinni. 
Keskiön asennuksen jälkeen kun laitoin akselin läpi, joitui tätä kumivasaralla avittaan, jotta sai toiselta puolelta läpi. Tässä jo huomasi jäykkyyttä, kun akselissa kiinni oleva yksi kampi ei pyörähtänyt ala-asentoon painovoiman myötä vaan jäi sojottamaan siihen asentoon mihin sen oli pyörittänyt. Tuntuma ei muuttunut, kun molemmat kammet kiinnitti ja sivuttaisvälyksen poisti preload ringillä. Pyörässä ei vielä ketjut ja kiekot ole paikallaan niin en ole ajossa kokeillut.

 Jonkun verran oon tuota pyöritellyt ja kun kammesta vauhdikkaasti pyöräyttää niin reilun yhden kierroksen saattaa pyörähtää ja aika nopeaan pysähtyykin. Onko normaalia? Sellainen käsitys mulla on laakereista, että tiukoilla toleransseilla ne kuuluisikin olla enemmänkin alkuunsa jäykkiä kuin väljiä. Ei tuossa tunnu eikä kuulu mitään asiaankuulumatonta sentään muuta kuin kevyempänä tuo ei jäisi askarruttamaan.

edit:
Tässä asennusohje / räjäytyskuva:
https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/00...68mm.pdf?62353
Luin ainakin RaceFacen 30mm BSA-keskiöissä (mtb 73mm) tuon keskellä kulkevan mustan suojaputken aiheuttaneen jäykkyyttä parissa tapauksessa.

----------


## TERU

Muhvien päissä ei saisi olla maalia eikä väritöntä lakkaakaan, koska kupit asettuvat muhvin päiden mukaisesti. Kiinni kuppien tulee olla, mutta ei niitä hurjan tiukalle tarvitse vetää. Tässä tuntuu kuin olisi jotain vikaa asennuksessa, ei noin jäykkää pyörimisen tulisi olla kun pitkään laakerinkestoon tähdätään, jo akselin läpimenon helppous kertoisi onnisumisen. Parempi olisi tarkistaa asennus ennen pidempää ajoa.

Muutaman oman asennellut ja kymppitonneja ajanut eikä ole klappia tai naksumisia, no simppaa nuo tosin vain ovat.

----------


## palikka

Kiitos TERU! Aika orjallisesti noudatin asennusvaiheessa valmistajan ohjeita ja näitä perusasioita en ajatellut tarkemmin. Äkkiä tuon purki ja asensi uudestaan. Muhvin päätyjä vähän kevyesti puhdistin, josko jotain pinnalla olisi ollut epätasaisuutta ollut. Hieman näytti DS-puolen ottaneen toispuoleisesti kiinni kupin takana olevan maalipinnan (tai mustan anodisoinnin) kulumisen perusteella. Ei kuitenkaan kovin selviä rakoja näyttänyt jäävän muhvin ja kupin väliin ennen lopullista kiristystä. Joutui sitä akselin läpimenoa vähän avittamaan edelleen kumivasaralla kevyesti mutta sievemmin meni läpi. Onhan tuo hieman ranttu jo ensimmäisenkin laakerin kohdalla saada akseli läpi menemään kun välys on niin pieni tuossa.
Sen verran tämä paranikin, että edellisen asennuksen yhden kierroksen pyörimiseen verrattuna pyörähtää nyt lähemmäs 2,5 kierrosta eli ei vastusta niin paljoa.

----------


## TERU

Nyt pitää kestää ajaa asennuksen vuoksi, uusi vassu laakereissa on tuon tahmaamisen selitys eikä nämä ulkopuoleiset laakerit pyöri ihan niin herkästi kuin pitkästi ajetut nelikantit. 
Mukava juttu kun oli apua, ei kiittämistä moisesta.

----------


## TERU

Yhteen vanhaan olis Deore LX kasivivut, mutta seiska takapakka kierteellä, toimiskohan yhdistelmä ollenkaan, ei noissa iso ero eikä käyttökään mitenkään vaativaa? Pyörä on vanha tytön käytössä oleva Cressun trekking-hybridi? 
Jos ei toimi noin, niin joutuu vaihtaa takakiekko kasin kasettipakalle.

Järkyttävän jäykät Aceran seiskavivut alkujaan tuossa.

Ps. Ongelmaa aiheuttaa vielä se, että pyörä on neljäsataakilometriäkaukana.

----------


## trash-base

Tyhmä kysymys:nyt saapui kotiin uudet kiekot maantiepyörään eli campagnolo scirocco C17:t. Eihän ne tarvitse vannenauhaa? Ei ollu paketissa mukana, manuaalissa lukee et "cover the rim using only the tape supplied with the rim".

----------


## Aakoo

^Näkyykö vanteessa rengasuraan katsottaessa pieniä reikiä missä on nippelin päät? Jos kyllä, tarvitset teipin tai vannenauhan.

----------


## trash-base

Ei näy, vain venttiilin reikä --> eli ilmeisesti vaan asennushommiin.

----------


## arctic biker

> Yhteen vanhaan olis Deore LX kasivivut, mutta seiska takapakka kierteellä, toimiskohan yhdistelmä ollenkaan, ei noissa iso ero eikä käyttökään mitenkään vaativaa? Pyörä on vanha tytön käytössä oleva Cressun trekking-hybridi? 
> Jos ei toimi noin, niin joutuu vaihtaa takakiekko kasin kasettipakalle.
> 
> Järkyttävän jäykät Aceran seiskavivut alkujaan tuossa.
> 
> 
> Ps. Ongelmaa aiheuttaa vielä se, että pyörä on neljäsataakilometriäkaukana.



Pitäisi toimia,  mun ymmärrys on että 6/7/8 ero on se että pakka leveni aina yhden rattaan verran mutta rattaiden väli säilyi samana. Eli myös ketju on sama. 9pakassa sitten  rattaiden väli kapeni.

----------


## TERU

^Tuohon ei paljon resursseja halua uhrata, se on melkoisen iso rungoltaan, lyhensin jo stemmiä jotta tangon sai ihan alas, jokunen sentti sahalla kiilapultin alta pois. Jos noilla kahvoilla ja muutamalla vaijerilla selviää, niin ajaa tyttö tuolla lenkkiajoakin, itse kehui ohjaamon säädön jälkeen paremmaksi ajoa kuin noilla mummiksilla mitä pihasta löytyy.

Kiitokset jälleen tuesta arctic biker!

----------


## Maalainen

Canyon-tietäjät hoi! Nervestä vääntyi vaihtajan korvake. Canyonin sivuilla oli oikein selvät ohjeet, kuinka fillarista löytyvän numeron perusteella saa oikean korvakkeen. Muuten hyvä, mutta ei käy lähellekään! Hajonneessa korvakkeessa on numero 27, minkä perusteella google osaa ohjata Canyonin sivulle, jolla kerrotaan ettei ko tuotteessa ole saatavuutta. Korvakkeen saisi ehkäpä täältä: https://www.elanusparts.com/ Onko kokemusta, uskaltaako tuolta tilata?

----------


## vihtis83

> Canyon-tietäjät hoi! Nervestä vääntyi vaihtajan korvake. Canyonin sivuilla oli oikein selvät ohjeet, kuinka fillarista löytyvän numeron perusteella saa oikean korvakkeen. Muuten hyvä, mutta ei käy lähellekään! Hajonneessa korvakkeessa on numero 27, minkä perusteella google osaa ohjata Canyonin sivulle, jolla kerrotaan ettei ko tuotteessa ole saatavuutta. Korvakkeen saisi ehkäpä täältä: https://www.elanusparts.com/ Onko kokemusta, uskaltaako tuolta tilata?



Oisko tämä korvake sopiva? https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/gear/co.../10001126.html

----------


## Maalainen

> Oisko tämä korvake sopiva?  https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/gear/components/spare-and-wear-parts/derailleur-hangers/derailleur-hanger-gp0156-01/10001126.html



Tuo lienee oikea, kiitos!! 

En minä vaan osannut sitä löytää...

----------


## Jokiniemi 1

Mikä pinna menee näihin kiekkoihin Roval Traverse 29, hookless alloy, 30mm inner width, tubeless ready, 28h. Lukis että pinna on DT Swiss Industry

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## JackOja

^minulla oli tuollaisissa DT:n Revolutionit. Mutta sukupolvia ja versioita on monia, etkä kerro omastasi enempää. Ehkä spessukauppa osaisi auttaa.

----------


## Jokiniemi 1

> ^minulla oli tuollaisissa DT:n Revolutionit. Mutta sukupolvia ja versioita on monia, etkä kerro omastasi enempää. Ehkä spessukauppa osaisi auttaa.



 2019 spessun evossa pyörii nuo kiekot. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kanuuna

> 2019 spessun evossa pyörii nuo kiekot. 
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Sitten vielä tuli mieleen, mikä evo. Evojakin on eri malleista. Epic, Stumppi...?

----------


## Jokiniemi 1

> Sitten vielä tuli mieleen, mikä evo. Evojakin on eri malleista. Epic, Stumppi...?



Stumpjumper evo 29* 

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## jra72

Jos haluaa päivittää vaihteet sähkärissä niin mitä kaikkea pitää ottaa huomioon ja mitä kaikkea menee sitten vaihtoon? Kaikki osat vai pärjääkö esim pelkän takavaihtajan vaihdolla? Nykyinen vaihtaja on Shimano Deore XT M786

----------


## tobby

Takavaihtajan rissojen hampaat, varsinkin alemmassa on kulunut melkein piikeiksi, voisiko se vaikuttaa pienimuotoista ketjun hyppimistä rattaalla.
Takapakka ja ketjut on uudet. 

Säädetty on moneen suuntaan, ja säätäminen on kohtuudella hanskassa. 
Mietin, että voisiko noiden rissojen kuluminen vaikuttaa mitään, vai onko täysin merkityksetön asia?

Tiagra 3x9 kyseinen vaihteisto.

----------


## janik

Pyöriikö ne rissat kevyesti?

----------


## kauris

> Jos haluaa päivittää vaihteet sähkärissä niin mitä kaikkea pitää ottaa huomioon ja mitä kaikkea menee sitten vaihtoon? Kaikki osat vai pärjääkö esim pelkän takavaihtajan vaihdolla? Nykyinen vaihtaja on Shimano Deore XT M786



Mikähän ajatus tässä kysymyksessä on takana? Onko joku osista rikki tai kulunut vai haluatko vaihtaa kalliimpaan tai toiseen merkkiin? Mitä tarkoitat vaihteiden vaihdolla? Niihin luetaan vähintään ohjaustangossa oleva vaihteenvalitsin ja vaijerin (jos ei sähkövaihteista puhuta) toisessa päässä oleva takavaihtaja. Laajemmin kun puhutaan voimansiirrosta mukaan voidaan katsoa takapakka, ketju, eturatas, kenties myös kammet siihen sekä jopa vapaaratas, joka määrittelee mitkä takapakat sopii.

Mutta jos missään ei ole vikaa ja haluat vain jotain vaihtaa niin kyllä voit vaihtaa xt takavaihtajan yksinäänkin esim uuteen xt takavaihtajaan tai sitten sitä ylempään tai alempaan Shimanon sarjaan kuten xtr tai slx. Jos haluat muuttaa vaihteiden määrää eli esim siirtyä 2x10 setistä 1x12 settiin ei pelkän takavaihtajan vaihtaminen riitä alkuunkaan  :Hymy:

----------


## jra72

> Mikähän ajatus tässä kysymyksessä on takana? Onko joku osista rikki tai kulunut vai haluatko vaihtaa kalliimpaan tai toiseen merkkiin? Mitä tarkoitat vaihteiden vaihdolla? Niihin luetaan vähintään ohjaustangossa oleva vaihteenvalitsin ja vaijerin (jos ei sähkövaihteista puhuta) toisessa päässä oleva takavaihtaja. Laajemmin kun puhutaan voimansiirrosta mukaan voidaan katsoa takapakka, ketju, eturatas, kenties myös kammet siihen sekä jopa vapaaratas, joka määrittelee mitkä takapakat sopii.
> 
> Mutta jos missään ei ole vikaa ja haluat vain jotain vaihtaa niin kyllä voit vaihtaa xt takavaihtajan yksinäänkin esim uuteen xt takavaihtajaan tai sitten sitä ylempään tai alempaan Shimanon sarjaan kuten xtr tai slx. Jos haluat muuttaa vaihteiden määrää eli esim siirtyä 2x10 setistä 1x12 settiin ei pelkän takavaihtajan vaihtaminen riitä alkuunkaan



Kauhean hyviä kysymyksiä  :Leveä hymy:  Lähinnä ajattelin upgreidausta "jossain vaiheessa". Kunhan on pyörän hankinnan aiheuttaman lompakkodamagen kärsinyt, alan päivittelemään osia siinä järjestyksessä mikä tuntuu tärkeimmältä siihen mennessä kertyneiden kokemusten perusteella. Eli tämä on lähinnä nöösin tiedonkeruuta tulevaa varten. 

Vaihteiden määrä saattaisin lisääntyä takapakassa (nyt 1x10) mutta eteen ei ole tulossa enempää rattaita. Vaihdekahvana nyt https://www.bikester.fi/shimano-deor...ta-644252.html joka ilmeisesti ei osaa vaihtaa 11:ttä vaihdetta.

----------


## Jokiniemi 1

> Kauhean hyviä kysymyksiä  Lähinnä ajattelin upgreidausta "jossain vaiheessa". Kunhan on pyörän hankinnan aiheuttaman lompakkodamagen kärsinyt, alan päivittelemään osia siinä järjestyksessä mikä tuntuu tärkeimmältä siihen mennessä kertyneiden kokemusten perusteella. Eli tämä on lähinnä nöösin tiedonkeruuta tulevaa varten. 
> 
> Vaihteiden määrä saattaisin lisääntyä takapakassa (nyt 1x10) mutta eteen ei ole tulossa enempää rattaita. Vaihdekahvana nyt https://www.bikester.fi/shimano-deor...ta-644252.html joka ilmeisesti ei osaa vaihtaa 11:ttä vaihdetta.



Mikä pyörä kyseessä? Jos meinaat pyörän pitää niin mä laittaisin 12 speed shimanoa. Järkihinnoissa verrattuna sramiin. Toki joutuu vaihtaan vapaarattaan samalla. Nykysellä vaparilla menis varmaa 11 pakka suorilta? Sekin hyvä vaihtoehto

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## jra72

> Mikä pyörä kyseessä? Jos meinaat pyörän pitää niin mä laittaisin 12 speed shimanoa. Järkihinnoissa verrattuna sramiin. Toki joutuu vaihtaan vapaarattaan samalla. Nykysellä vaparilla menis varmaa 11 pakka suorilta? Sekin hyvä vaihtoehto



Pyörä on Canyon Neuron:ON 5.0 2019 jonka olen pitämässä.

----------


## Jokiniemi 1

> Pyörä on Canyon Neuron:ON 5.0 2019 jonka olen pitämässä.



Mutta kannattaa ajaa tuo nykyinen ensin loppuu ja mietit sen jälkeen riittääkö se? Sähköllä luulis riittävän myös nousuihin

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## jra72

> Mutta kannattaa ajaa tuo nykyinen ensin loppuu ja mietit sen jälkeen riittääkö se? Sähköllä luulis riittävän myös nousuihin



Joo just näin! Nyt keräilen vaan tietoa, nämä tekniset ratkaisut ei ole kauhean yksinkertaisia  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Malamuutti

> Kauhean hyviä kysymyksiä  Lähinnä ajattelin upgreidausta "jossain vaiheessa". Kunhan on pyörän hankinnan aiheuttaman lompakkodamagen kärsinyt, alan päivittelemään osia siinä järjestyksessä mikä tuntuu tärkeimmältä siihen mennessä kertyneiden kokemusten perusteella. Eli tämä on lähinnä nöösin tiedonkeruuta tulevaa varten. 
> 
> Vaihteiden määrä saattaisin lisääntyä takapakassa (nyt 1x10) mutta eteen ei ole tulossa enempää rattaita. Vaihdekahvana nyt https://www.bikester.fi/shimano-deor...ta-644252.html joka ilmeisesti ei osaa vaihtaa 11:ttä vaihdetta.



Maastopuolelta en tiedä, mutta maantievermeissä muutos 5700/6700-vaihteista 6800-vaihteisiin paransi kyllä elämänlaatua aika paljon. Jotenkin paljon täsmällisempi tuntuma vaihteensiirrossa. Ja myös välitysten välit tuntuvat yleensä käytössäolevilla vaihteilla sopivan 11-vaihteisella paremmin, vaikka välitysalue on sama, 11-28 takana. Kyseessä siis pyörä, jolle tein voimansiirron vaihdon 10-v 6700 -> 11-v 6800.

----------


## JackOja

> ... nämä tekniset ratkaisut ei ole kauhean yksinkertaisia



On ne.

----------


## TheMiklu

Imho sähkikseen ei päde samat lainalaisuudet vaihteiston osalta vs. akustinen.
Ensinnäkin 10 pykälää on hyvinkin riittävästi kun moottori on avustamassa ja toiseksi usean pykälän vaihtaminen kerrallaan on aina pieni riski. Jos sattuu veto olemaan päällä jne. kun ei se leikkaa niitä tehoja heti alas kun lopettaa polkemisen.
Toisaalta heikkona ymmärrän kyllä tarpeen esim. 50t rattaalle kun kokeilin ajella Vuokatin huipulle vuokrasähkiksellä.

----------


## +€+

Sähköpyörässä kymppipakka riittää hyvin. Ainut ero tulee siitä verrattuna 11-12s, että kymppiin osat ovat paljon halvempia uusia.

Tietenkin jos haluaa mennä muodin mukaan tai käydä näyttelyssä esittelemässä pyöräänsä niin varmaan kannattaa harkita jotain 12s voimansiirtoa. Mitään järkisyytä sille ei ole sähköpyörässä.

----------


## tobby

> Takavaihtajan rissojen hampaat, varsinkin alemmassa  on kulunut melkein piikeiksi, voisiko se vaikuttaa pienimuotoista  ketjun hyppimistä rattaalla.
> Takapakka ja ketjut on uudet. 
> 
> Säädetty on moneen suuntaan, ja säätäminen on kohtuudella hanskassa. 
> Mietin, että voisiko noiden rissojen kuluminen vaikuttaa mitään, vai onko täysin merkityksetön asia?
> 
> Tiagra 3x9 kyseinen vaihteisto.








> Pyöriikö ne rissat kevyesti?



Aika likaset oli, taaksepäin pyörittäessä myös takelteli, olisi voinut ehkä pikku huolto/rasvaaminenkin auttaa.
Ostin uudet, tosin ovat ultegran.
Alempaa jossa pyörimissuunta merkittu, ei saanut auki rasvaamista varten, joten laitoin vain vassua siitä
akselin reiästä minkä meni.

Tulipahan tehtyä..

----------


## jra72

> Tietenkin jos haluaa mennä muodin mukaan tai käydä näyttelyssä esittelemässä pyöräänsä niin varmaan kannattaa harkita jotain 12s voimansiirtoa. Mitään järkisyytä sille ei ole sähköpyörässä.



Vaihteiden määrä ei ole oleellinen asia mulle tässä vaiheessa. Enemmän mietityttää ajomukavuus eli esim. vaihteiston kestävyys, toiminta ja täsmällisyys.

----------


## Nickname

Maailmanluokan ongelma, sain vihdoin ja viimein taittikseen jalkajarrullisen takakiekon ( huomaa oikea ammattisanasto ), ensin tuli takakiekon tilalla etukiekko ja nyt sitten takanen ilman ratasta.

Ja itse kysymys, kyseessä painettava takaratas eli tarvitsen sille myös lukitusrenkaan, onko nämä lukitusrenkaat ja tämmöiset navat standardi mittaisi eli käykö tähän vaikka tuommonen Shimano nexuksen lukitusrengas? https://www.fillarikellari.fi/sh7-ra...rengas-shimano

Takanapa on mallia marketti-merkitön.

----------


## Kanuuna

> Vaihteiden määrä ei ole oleellinen asia mulle tässä vaiheessa. Enemmän mietityttää ajomukavuus eli esim. vaihteiston kestävyys, toiminta ja täsmällisyys.



10- ja 11s voimansiirrot ovat oman kokemuksen mukaan toimintavarmempia kuin 12 lehtiset. Ainakin Sramin leirissä. Shimpan 12 ei kokemusta, mutta muutenhan Shimpat toimii 10- ja 11s loistavasti, myös kolhujen jälkeen. X01 12s vaihtaja on esimerkiksi yllättävän tarkka korvakkeen suoruudesta.

----------


## viimeinenlenkki

XX1 12lehtisellä takarattaalla pelannut todella hyvin myös sähköisenä kerralla kohdalleen ja se on siinä.mikä vaihde vain pelaa huonosti jos korvike vääntyy toimii samalla ”sulakkeen”.

----------


## viimeinenlenkki

Sulakkeena

----------


## viimeinenlenkki

Tietenkin korvake.tabletissa joku automaatti päällä muuttaa tekstiä prrrr.

----------


## brilleaux

............................

----------


## Jokiniemi 1

Sram pg-1230 vai sunracen vastaava 12 speed? Toimiiko nuo sunracet miten 12 sramin kanssa

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## TERU

> Maailmanluokan ongelma, sain vihdoin ja viimein taittikseen jalkajarrullisen ...
> 
> Takanapa on mallia marketti-merkitön.



Shimanokopio oletettavasti ja koska Shimanon napavaihteellisiin sekä vaihteettomiin sopii sama lukkorengas että ratas, niin hyvin lähellä varmaa on tämän sopiminen.
- Pyörissä ei ole koskaan mitään ihan varmaa.

----------


## Kanuuna

> XX1 12lehtisellä takarattaalla pelannut todella hyvin myös sähköisenä kerralla kohdalleen ja se on siinä.mikä vaihde vain pelaa huonosti jos korvike vääntyy toimii samalla ”sulakkeen”.



Kyllä, korvakkeen tehtävä on toimia sulakkeena. Tarkoitin vain, että 11s Shimppa toimii hyvin myös hiukan vääntyneellä korvakkeella, Eagle ei omien kokemuksien mukaan.

----------


## viimeinenlenkki

Tarkoitin vain, että 11s Shimppa toimii hyvin myös hiukan vääntyneellä korvakkeella, Eagle ei omien kokemuksien mukaan.näinhän se on sramin osalta ainakin 12 lehtisellä pakalla,itselläni onkin varalla yksi korvake jotta voi vaihtaa tarvittaessa

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Käykö Sramin 10spd mtb-vapariin Shimanon Deore 10spd pakka ? Maantiepakat ainakin käy ristiin, mutta näistä ei kokemusta.

----------


## solisti

> Käykö Sramin 10spd mtb-vapariin Shimanon Deore 10spd pakka ? Maantiepakat ainakin käy ristiin, mutta näistä ei kokemusta.



Käy

----------


## Nickname

> Shimanokopio oletettavasti ja koska Shimanon napavaihteellisiin sekä vaihteettomiin sopii sama lukkorengas että ratas, niin hyvin lähellä varmaa on tämän sopiminen.
> - Pyörissä ei ole koskaan mitään ihan varmaa.



Kiitos taasen, laitoin 20 piikkisen rattaan ja lukkorenkaan tilaukseen, sormet ristiin että sopii.

----------


## Sempre

mitäs työkaluja ja tarvikkeita tarvitaan mekaanisista levyjarruista hydraulisiin vaihdettaessa?
onko olemassa jotain yleis settiä ilmauksiin, kun yhdessä pyörässä on Maguran mt2, toisessa Tektrot ja vaihdon kohteena olevaan ilmeisesti shimanot?

----------


## +€+

> mitäs työkaluja ja tarvikkeita tarvitaan mekaanisista levyjarruista hydraulisiin vaihdettaessa?
> onko olemassa jotain yleis settiä ilmauksiin, kun yhdessä pyörässä on Maguran mt2, toisessa Tektrot ja vaihdon kohteena olevaan ilmeisesti shimanot?



Kuusiokoloavaimia ja lenkkiavain. Jos Centerlock levyt vaihdat niin tarvii siihen joko pakka-avaimen tai erikoisavaimen jolla saa ulkokehätyyppisen kiinni. Kovat jätkät käyttää siirtoleukapihtejä tuohon.

Lisäksi tarvit jarrukohtaiset päätyholkit ja helmet letkun lyhentämiseen. Ja yleensä kun letku lyhennetään tarvitaan ilmaus. On noita yleiskittejä saatavilla ihan joka saksankaupasta. Paikalliset kivijalat yleensä myyvät vain Shimanoa ja kaikki muu on kuulemma turhaa. Setti itsessään on sama mutta se nippa joka tulee sylintereihin kiinni on jarrukohtainen. Esim. tuo Magura MT2 käyttää eri nippaa kuin uudemmat mallit. Samoin siinä on sylinterinpään letku erilainen (suora liitin banjon sijaan).

Tarvittavien osien esimerkkikuva alla random jarrumerkistä (Hose olive & Connection insert).

----------


## bipabupa

Pistetäänpäs tällainen pikakysymys tulille: jos hydraulisissa jarruissa rupeaa jarruneste olemaan lopussa tai on loppunut, niin mikä on oireena? Onko jarrukahva tällöin löysänä vai jäykkänä? Tai onko takajarru kenties lukossa tällöin?

Yritän keksiä mikä vika tuossa takajarrussa voisi olla, koska välillä se toimii ihan ok ja välillä on taas lukossa ja jarrukahva jäykkänä/jumissa. Meni loman pyöräilysuunnitelmat vähän uusiksi, kun jarru rupesi sittenkin temppuilemaan kesken lenkin vaikka luulin vian jo korjaantuneen itsestään.

----------


## kauris

Vanhemmat Sram guide r jarrut teki tuollaista kuumalla säällä / auringossa. Kahvan joku mekanismi lämpölaajeni ja jumitti jarrun.

----------


## Mikko93

Ostin tässä Jopon käytettynä lyhyisiin kaupunkiajeluihin. Tarkoituksena oli ottaa tuosta nyt pieni projekti ja hieman kunnostella pyörää samalla. Pääsinkin hakkaamaan heti päätä seinää, nimittäin uusien ketjujen laittaminen ei meinaa onnistua oikein millään. Ostin kaupasta noita yleismallin ketjuja "1/2 x 1/8". Leikkasin niistä silmämääräisesti yhtä pitkät kuin vanhoista ketjuista, mutta ne jäävät aivan liian tiukaksi enkä saa niitä edes kiinnitettyä. Onkohan jotain yhteensopivuusongelmaa? 

Tarkistin, niin uudessa Jopossa on tämän malliset ketjut: "KMC Z610R 1/2"x3/32". Eli onkohan nuo ostamani yleisstandardin ketjut kuitenkin väärät? Onko muilla kokemuksia tästä aiheesta?

EDIT:

Tämä onkin mielenkiintoinen keissi. Selvittelin asiaa ja tuo 1/2 tuumaa -mittahan pitäisi olla ihan yleinen standardi: yhden ketjun lenkin pituus. Olin siis ostanut vähän paksumpia ketjuja, mutta ei niillä pitäisi olla merkitystä muuhun kuin lenkin paksuuteen. Mikä sitten on, että vaikka leikkasin ketjut ihan yhtä pitkiksi, niin ne eivät mahtuneet pyörään..

Mallasin tuota vanhaa ketjua, niin se kyllä mahtuu juuri sopivasti. Ei mene ylitiukalle eikä jää myöskään löysäksi. Kävi mielessä, että onhan se voinut venyä ja siksihän se pitäisikin vaihtaa. Mutta en nyt ymmärrä yhtään, kun eivät uudet 1/2" lenkeistä pitkät ketjut mahdu samalla lenkkimäärällä, että miten tuokaan on alunperin mahtunut? Laitan nyt nuo vanhat ketjut puhtaina takaisin pikku liuotinpesun jälkeen, mutta en minä tästä tapauksesta kyllä hullua hurskaammaksi tullut. Lompakko kyllä keveni parien ketjujen verran.. Onko tähän asiaan jotain kikkakonstia, jota en tiedä? Alkaa olla ihan hölmö olo.

Onhan näitä ketjuja tullut katkottua ja ketjulukolla yhdisteltyä maantiepyöriin mutta ei se niissä ole näin vaikeaa ollut  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kurvaaja

Takanapa ruvennut pitämään ääntä. Otin ketjun pois ja rohisee kun pyörittää kiekkoa paikallaan pyörässä. Varmaan siis navan laakerit menossa? Kyseessä DTSwiss E1800 kiekko. Ei tuolle varmaan muuta ole tehtävissä kuin vietävä huoltoon laakerien vaihtoon?

----------


## Kanuuna

Ensiapuna voi ottaa laakerin kumisuojan irti, näyttää painepullosta isopropanolia, antaa kuivua ja laittaa perään rasvat. Sitten kumisuoja takaisin ja vähän laakerien pyörittelyä. En kyllä tiedä, kuinka syvällä laakerit noissa kiekoissa on, että kuinka helppoa kumisuojan irrotus on.

----------


## Pexxi

Jopossa ketju kiristetään kiekkoa siirtämällä ja nyt pitäisi siis tuoda kiekkoa eteenpäin. Olet ilmeisesti vaan katkaissut ketjun ja yrittänyt laittaa uutta tilalle? Vaihteellisissa maantiepyörissä ja maastureissa sitten vaihtaja hoitaa sen oikean kireyden.

----------


## Laars

Jep, löysää taka-akselia ja siirrä kiekkoa eteenpäin, saat ketjuille enemmän tilaa.

----------


## Mikko93

Kiitos Pexxi ja Laars vinkeistä. Olin kattovinani, että kiekko on takahaarukalla jo aika edessä, kun siinä on se pieni säätövara. Pitää tutustua lisää tilanteeseen. Onhan tämä tarkempaa hommaa kuin takavaihtajan omaavissa fillareissa, mutta kyllä tämä vielä hyväksi muuttuu.

Melkeen paras tekniikka on varmaan se, että kiinnittää kiekon vasta sitten, kun ketju on jo siinä takarattaalla? Eikö noissa ketjuissa kuitenkin pidä pieni löysä olla, ettei ihan kireänä kuin viulunkieli kuitenkaan?

----------


## Laars

Juurikin noin, takahaarukan säätövara kulkee vasemmalta oikealle, pistät ketjun ensin paikalleen ja työnnät kiekon akseleineen haarukkaan sopivaan ketjun kireyteen. Ei liian kireä, mutta ei niin löysä, että ketju roikkuu. Ei se millintarkkaa ole  :Hymy:

----------


## litku

Campagnolo compact kammet. Campyltä saa alkuperäisinä rattaina vaan 34-50T. Stronglight:lta löytyi isompia rattaita Campy yhteensopivana ja tilasin sieltä 38-53T rattaat. Nyt onkin seuraavana ongelmana sellainen, että kun ketju on edestä pienellä eturattaalla ja takana kolmanneksi pienemmällä(eli kolmanneksi raskain), alkaa ketju hankaamaan edessä isoon eturattaaseen. Eli ketjulinja on jo niin ristissä, että ketju osuu isoon rattaaseen. Toiseksi raskaimmalla ja raskaimmalla (takana) ketju yrittää jo nousta edessä isolle rattaalle vaikka etuvaihtajaan en ole koskenut.

Onko vastaavaa tullut muilla vastaan? Onko tämä vaan ominaisuus koska rataskoko ei ole alkuperäinen?

----------


## jone1

Itellä uusin ultegra di2 aeroadissa niin kun pieni eturieska käytössä niin ei anna ottaa käyttöön kahta pienintä takaa. Juurikin tän ongelman takia.

----------


## litku

> Itellä uusin ultegra di2 aeroadissa niin kun pieni eturieska käytössä niin ei anna ottaa käyttöön kahta pienintä takaa. Juurikin tän ongelman takia.



Edellisessä pyörässä minulla oli Ultegra R8000 Di2 ja ei se siinäkään antanut ottaa kahta pienintä käyttöön kun ohjainboksista oli valittuna ”auto” asento. Manu asennolla antoi vaihtaa kaksi pienintä, mutta en jaksa muistaa osuko silloin ketju isoon eturattaaseen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hsr

R8050 Di2:ssa ei saa edes manuaalivaihtomoodissa vaihdettua 2 pienimmälle takarattaalle, jos ketju on pienellä eturattaalle. Jos tätä yrittää, vaihteisto siirtää ketjun isolle eturattaalle. Jos vaihtaa pienelle eturattaalle ketjun ollessa 2 pienimmällä takarattaalla, siirtyy ketju automaattisesti 3. pienimmälle takarattaalle. Näin ollen ei pääse kokeilemaan ostaisiko ketju kiinni isoon eturattaaseen.

----------


## litku

> R8050 Di2:ssa ei saa edes manuaalivaihtomoodissa vaihdettua 2 pienimmälle takarattaalle, jos ketju on pienellä eturattaalle. Jos tätä yrittää, vaihteisto siirtää ketjun isolle eturattaalle. Jos vaihtaa pienelle eturattaalle ketjun ollessa 2 pienimmällä takarattaalla, siirtyy ketju automaattisesti 3. pienimmälle takarattaalle. Näin ollen ei pääse kokeilemaan ostaisiko ketju kiinni isoon eturattaaseen.



Aaa selvä homma


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sempre

Takanavan laakereissa jotain oireita, kun ääntää ja jyristää.
FH-TX505 8v paikalla. 
Tähän ei ilmeisesti pysty laakereita vaihtamaan?
https://bike.shimano.com/en-EU/produ...H-TX505-8.html

----------


## A.M.®

> Takanavan laakereissa jotain oireita, kun ääntää ja jyristää.
> FH-TX505 8v paikalla. 
> Tähän ei ilmeisesti pysty laakereita vaihtamaan?
> https://bike.shimano.com/en-EU/produ...H-TX505-8.html



Laakerikartiot ja kuulat ovat vaihdettavissa, kuten kaikissa Shimpan navoissa

----------


## SSGT-92

^^ja tuossa hajoituskuva avuksi,jos on tarvis ; https://si.shimano.com/pdfs/ev/EV-FH-TX505-3835B.pdf

----------


## Sempre

Eli kuulat ja ulkopuolen laakerikartiot? 
Puhdistin osat ja en kyllä silmämääräisesti mitään selkeää vikaa havainnut. Kasasin wurthin vasulla nippuun, mutta en saa säädettyä, kun ei ole centerlockin avainta ( jarrulevy pitää saada pois tieltä)
Sormissa laakerin kireyksiä kokeilemalla tuntuu, ettei kuitenkaan taida tulla hyvä.
Huomenna etsimään Jyväskylästä osia ja työkaluja.

----------


## rymy

> Campagnolo compact kammet. Campyltä saa alkuperäisinä rattaina vaan 34-50T. Stronglight:lta löytyi isompia rattaita Campy yhteensopivana ja tilasin sieltä 38-53T rattaat. Nyt onkin seuraavana ongelmana sellainen, että kun ketju on edestä pienellä eturattaalla ja takana kolmanneksi pienemmällä(eli kolmanneksi raskain), alkaa ketju hankaamaan edessä isoon eturattaaseen. Eli ketjulinja on jo niin ristissä, että ketju osuu isoon rattaaseen. Toiseksi raskaimmalla ja raskaimmalla (takana) ketju yrittää jo nousta edessä isolle rattaalle vaikka etuvaihtajaan en ole koskenut.
> 
> Onko vastaavaa tullut muilla vastaan? Onko tämä vaan ominaisuus koska rataskoko ei ole alkuperäinen?



Eipä ole moista ongelmaa tullut vastaan millään yhdistelmällä. Taitaa olla olla takarattaat eturattaisiin nähden sivussa. Mitä jos pistäis vaikka prikat ison rattaan ruuvien alle. Sais pikkasen levitettyä rattaiden väliä. Tosin ei kai toi iso ongelma ole?

----------


## litku

> Eipä ole moista ongelmaa tullut vastaan millään yhdistelmällä. Taitaa olla olla takarattaat eturattaisiin nähden sivussa. Mitä jos pistäis vaikka prikat ison rattaan ruuvien alle. Sais pikkasen levitettyä rattaiden väliä. Tosin ei kai toi iso ongelma ole?



Niin ne taitaa olla. Rataspakka on myös Campagnolo luonnollisesti vapaaratasta myöten joten kaiken pitäisi toimia yhteen. Prikkoja voisi kokeilla jos vaan pulteissa riittää varaa leventää. No ei ole varsinaisesti ongelma, lähinnä vaan ärsyttävä tekijä kun Italo ei rullaa smuutin äänettömästi  :Hymy: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Visqu

^Mitä lyhyemmät chainstayt, sitä varmempi on rahina.

Kysyjällä ei Shimanoa ole mutta muille aiheeseen liittyen.. Jos di2-asetuksista valitsee eturattaiksi 53/39,
voi tällöin asettaa gear position control -asetuksen pois päältä ja systeemi vapauttaa pikkurattaallakin kaikki vaihteet käytettäviksi.

----------


## Sempre

Huollon diagnoosi tuosta takanavasta oli, että kasaan vaan. Ei vikaa pesissä, kartioissa eikä vapaarattaassa, kuulat vaihtoon.
Saas nähdä hiljeneekö.

----------


## brilleaux

Mielipiteitä, saati kokemuksia?

https://www.cyclingweekly.com/review...s/miche-swr-50

----------


## brilleaux

Käykö tämä

https://www.bike24.com/p236233.html

Tähän?

https://www.bike24.com/p2237455.html


Sent from my iPhone 11 Pro Max  using Tapatalk

----------


## STN

> Käykö tämä
> 
> https://www.bike24.com/p236233.html
> 
> Tähän?
> 
> https://www.bike24.com/p2237455.html
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 11 Pro Max  using Tapatalk



Hae/Tilaa Velosportista Fulcrum Racing 6, suht samaa hintaa ja siihen saa valittua Campagnolon vapaarattaan.

----------


## brilleaux

^En löytänyt vannejarrulliseen.

----------


## TERU

Kun ei ihan kiire kun kiekot käytössä kun ei kisakiekot, niin tilaa näistä jotku.
https://www.bike-components.de/en/co...e=rim%20brakes

----------


## Sempre

Kuinka nopeasti ketjut voivat venyä 0.75% yli?
Vaihdoin muutama viikko sitten isomman pojan pyörään uudet kammet, pakan, vaihtajan ja ketjut.
Tänään kaveri kävi n.15v vanhalla, huoltamattomalla Tunturilla ja kokeilin ketjujen venymään tulkilla. Siinä meni 0.5% helpolla, muttei enää 0.75 ta 1.
Pojan pyörään verrokkina kokeilleissa meni 1% heittämällä...voiko laatu olla tätä luokkaa? 
Hg40 ketjut ja pakka oli 50 tai 60 sarjaa, kammet jotain junioripyörien.

----------


## Jokiniemi 1

> Kuinka nopeasti ketjut voivat venyä 0.75% yli?
> Vaihdoin muutama viikko sitten isomman pojan pyörään uudet kammet, pakan, vaihtajan ja ketjut.
> Tänään kaveri kävi n.15v vanhalla, huoltamattomalla Tunturilla ja kokeilin ketjujen venymään tulkilla. Siinä meni 0.5% helpolla, muttei enää 0.75 ta 1.
> Pojan pyörään verrokkina kokeilleissa meni 1% heittämällä...voiko laatu olla tätä luokkaa? 
> Hg40 ketjut ja pakka oli 50 tai 60 sarjaa, kammet jotain junioripyörien.



Jotain outoa. Isommat lenkit tai jotain. Kyllähän ketjuilla tuhannen kaks ajaa

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sempre

Mittasin vielä kolmen muun pyörän ketjut samalla tulkilla ja kyllä se vaan on uskottava, että pojan pyörän ketjut on vaihtokunnossa..

----------


## Jokiniemi 1

Mitkä tommoset ketjut mitkä venyy kahdessa viikossa? 

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Leishon

Miten navan akseli kuuluu mittailla oikealle kohdalle kun se kiinnitetään? Ihan vain silmätuntumalla vai...? Minun ainakin on vaikea luottaa silmiini niin paljon, kun sen jarrulevyn ja pakan pitäs varmaan aika lähelle oikeaa kohtaa osua...

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Pikakysymys: Sramin Level TL jarru jumittaa. Palat ja satula on putsattu ja tuntuu niinkuin kahvan sylinteri liikkuisi huonosti. Silikonispray ja liikuttelu ei auttanut.

Kannattaako ajatella korjausta, vaiko suosiolla uudet jarrut tilalle?

Onko Sramin TL tietävien mielestä hyvä, vaiko joku muu?  Paloja on varastossa joten mielellään samoilla paloilla oleva.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Eikö tuo ole ihan tyyppivika Sramin jarruissa, että alkavat jumittaa ja nimenomaan ongelma on kahvan päässä.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Eli voisi kuitenkin olla parasta päivittää joillain muilla pysäyttimillä?

----------


## Kanuuna

> Eikö tuo ole ihan tyyppivika Sramin jarruissa, että alkavat jumittaa ja nimenomaan ongelma on kahvan päässä.



Ainakin noissa vanhemmissa Guide R:ssä.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Pikakysymys: Sramin Level TL jarru jumittaa. Palat ja satula on putsattu ja tuntuu niinkuin kahvan sylinteri liikkuisi huonosti. Silikonispray ja liikuttelu ei auttanut.
> 
> Kannattaako ajatella korjausta, vaiko suosiolla uudet jarrut tilalle?
> 
> Onko Sramin TL tietävien mielestä hyvä, vaiko joku muu?  Paloja on varastossa joten mielellään samoilla paloilla oleva.



Purin kahvan pois ja yritin pienellä ruuvimeisselillä liikutella mäntää ja samalla voidella silikonisprayllä. Ei auttanut, jumittui pahemmin. Ja kun katselin netistä löytynyttä räjäytyskuvaa niin eipä suuremmin kiinnosta yrittää korjaamista.  Parasta varmastikin laittaa jonkinlainen uusi jarru hankintaan.  Samaa palaa käyttävää jarrua ei taida olla juuri muita?

----------


## JouniJK

Pikakysymys ketjun asettamisesta 1x voimansiirron eturattaalle. Sramin voimansiirto kyseessä.
Maastopyörän eturattaassa on erilaisia hampaita. Ketjussa on taas kapea väli ja leveä väli. Miten tuo ketju pitää oikein rattaiden hampaille asettaa vai onko asennustavalla mitään merkitystä?

----------


## Fat Boy

Ketjun leveä väli paksulle hampaille ja kapea väli ohuelle hampaille.

----------


## Graze

Meneekö muka muulla tavalla kuin leveä hammas ketjun leveään väliin ja kapea hammas kapeaan. Vaihtajanrissoissa yleensä sama juttu.

----------


## JouniJK

> Ketjun leveä väli paksulle hampaille ja kapea väli ohuelle hampaille.



Lämmin kiitos

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Tuosta kahvasylinterin yllättävästä jumiutumisesta; pitäisikö, tai olisiko hyvä suihkaista jotain voiteluainetta, vaikka silikonisprayta aika ajoin kohti mäntää?

----------


## Sempre

> Mitkä tommoset ketjut mitkä venyy kahdessa viikossa? 
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Shimanon HG-40

----------


## Hamme

Mulla ois tuossa kunnostettavana siskon pyörä josta on takakiekko kadonnut teille tuntemattomille. 7 vaihdetta takana, aika niukasti tuntuu löytyvän noita 7-speed kiekkoja, sopiikohan 8speed lainkaan? Ja mites, oliko akselikiinnityksellä väliä, voiko mennä vikaan? Kunhan ei läpiakselia ota

----------


## Visqu

> Tuosta kahvasylinterin yllättävästä jumiutumisesta; pitäisikö, tai olisiko hyvä suihkaista jotain voiteluainetta, vaikka silikonisprayta aika ajoin kohti mäntää?



Kuis vanha tää kahva on?
Muistelisin että Sram on näitä vaihdellut takuuna. Noin muutenkin yleensä hyvä ottaa edustajaan yhteyttä ennen kuin räjäyttää osat atomeiksi, varsinkin jos kyseessä on tunnettu vika.

----------


## Qilty

> Pikakysymys: Sramin Level TL jarru jumittaa. Palat ja satula on putsattu ja tuntuu niinkuin kahvan sylinteri liikkuisi huonosti. Silikonispray ja liikuttelu ei auttanut.
> 
> Kannattaako ajatella korjausta, vaiko suosiolla uudet jarrut tilalle?
> 
> Onko Sramin TL tietävien mielestä hyvä, vaiko joku muu?  Paloja on varastossa joten mielellään samoilla paloilla oleva.



Se mäntä turpoaa siellä kahvassa. Ei auta mikään litku. Edellisen pyörän guide ärristä hioin ne männät jollain 800 vesipaperilla niin paljon että putoovat itse sinne kahvaan, ilman työntämistä. Sen jälkeen vaan jarruvaseliinin kanssa kasaan ja ilmaus, ei uusinut mun aikana vika. Noihinhan saa niitä alumiinisia mäntiä niin ei ainakaan uusi vikaa.

----------


## Qilty

> Kuis vanha tää kahva on?
> Muistelisin että Sram on näitä vaihdellut takuuna. Noin muutenkin yleensä hyvä ottaa edustajaan yhteyttä ennen kuin räjäyttää osat atomeiksi, varsinkin jos kyseessä on tunnettu vika.



Näin, jos siis haluaa viikkotolkulla olla ajamatta.

----------


## Jokiniemi 1

> Näin, jos siis haluaa viikkotolkulla olla ajamatta.



Joo vaihtaa takuisiin uudet. Kuukausi menee varmaan

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Visqu

Mielestänne on järkevää olla reklamoimatta huonosta, turvallisuuskriittisestä tuotteesta koska siinä kestää kauan?

Ymmärrän kyllä ettei haluaisi keskeyttää ajoja mutta joku tolkku nyt.

----------


## Qilty

> Mielestänne on järkevää olla reklamoimatta huonosta, turvallisuuskriittisestä tuotteesta koska siinä kestää kauan?
> 
> Ymmärrän kyllä ettei haluaisi keskeyttää ajoja mutta joku tolkku nyt.



Jos on kyseessä tuorekkin jarrupari, niin siinä ei enää mitkään reklamoinnit taida auttaa jos sama vika ollut jostain vuodesta 2013...

Ja kuka sanoi ettei silti voi reklamoida vaikka itse korjaisikin?

Ite yritin ihan suoraan maahantuojalta kysyä, kun vaivautuivat vastaamaan, käskivät olla yhteydessä merkkihuoltoon, siinä kohtaa jo riitti.

----------


## Oses

Helloou. Hommasin Sutturaani uuden voimansiirron, sillä etelä-Suomen talvi oli tehnyt rattaille tehtävänsä. Kammet ovat siis RaceFacen Aeffect ja niiden kiinnitysstandardi on Racefacen oma Cinch-systeemi. Teoriassa ja youtube-videossa tuo on yksinkertainen purkaa ja koota (esimerkki: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ikIyVYhIKb0). Mulla vaan on sellainen ongelma, että kun olen kampia yhteenliittävän pultin irroittanut (ja tietysti sitä suojaavan muovikorkin), niin kammet eivät tahdo irrota toisistaan sitten mitenkään. Eli ilmeisesti Helsingin tiesuolat ovat vahvistaneet vasemman ja oikeanpuolen kammen liitosta. Olen hakannut kumivasaralla ja koittanut kammeta kampia kumivasaran varrella irti toisistaan. Olen myös yrittänyt maastanostotekniikalla nostaa kampea ja eturatasta irti. Onkos jollakin vinkkejä miten nuo saisin irtoamaan?

----------


## Visqu

> Jos on kyseessä tuorekkin jarrupari, niin siinä ei enää mitkään reklamoinnit taida auttaa jos sama vika ollut jostain vuodesta 2013...
> 
> Ja kuka sanoi ettei silti voi reklamoida vaikka itse korjaisikin?
> 
> Ite yritin ihan suoraan maahantuojalta kysyä, kun vaivautuivat vastaamaan, käskivät olla yhteydessä merkkihuoltoon, siinä kohtaa jo riitti.



Jos kerta parempia mäntiäkin on saatavilla, voisi kuvitella että uudemmissa jarruissa olisi tehty jotain parannuksia.

Jos itse meet ronkkimaan niin taitaa takuut raueta. Keskustelitko pyöräsi ostajan kanssa tekemästäsi valmistajan virhevastuun poistavasta toimenpiteestä?

Takuuasiat yleensä hoidetaan myyjäliikkeiden kautta, he sitten ovat yhteydessä maahantuojaan jne. Ihan normihommia, turha valittaa.

----------


## Jennije

Pyöräilynoviisina kysymys droppitankoon liittyen. Nykyisellä tangolla ala-asennossa ei tahdo löytyä ergonomista asentoa, jossa olisi samanaikaisesti ranteilla hyvä asento ja kahvoihin pääsisi kuitenkin käsiksi. Enkö vaan ymmärrä jotain ajoasentoon liittyvää asiaa vai onko tanko/kahvat vaan huonon mallisia? Onko tangon asentoa tapana säätää tällaisissa tilanteissa eri kulmaan? Äkkiseltään tuntuisi että kulman muuttaminen taasen huonontaisi asentoa ajettaessa yläasennossa, joka kuitenkin tuntuu ihan hyvältä tällä hetkellä. Tanko on Bontrager Comp VR-C ja kahvat Shimano Sora.

----------


## Oses

Eipä siellä dropeilla viihdytäkään kuin lyhyitä aikoja, joten tuskin kannattaa alkaa ohjaamoa säätämään sen perusteella. Tietysti jos kahvat on liian ylhäällä tangossa kiinni, niin niitä voi olla vaikea kurotella. En usko että millään droppitangolla saa ergonomista ajoasentoa sieltä ala-asennosta. Jos ajoasento on hyvä siellä "hoodseilla", eli yläotteella, niin en olisi huolissani. Itse käytän droppeja alamäissä ja vastatuulessa. Jarrukahvat pitää aina "haarukoida" sieltä sitten etusormille valmiiksi, eli jo vähän puristaakin tyhjän klapin pois.

----------


## Jennije

> Jarrukahvat pitää aina "haarukoida" sieltä sitten etusormille valmiiksi, eli jo vähän puristaakin tyhjän klapin pois.



Hyvä kuulla, eli se on ns. normaalia että joutuu niitä vähän hakemaan ja ranteet ovat hieman solmussa. Kun ei ole kokemusta ajoasennosta droppitankoisella, niin on tosi vaikea sanoa, mikä on ylipäänsä ero normaalin, ihan ok:n tai peräti erinomaisen välillä.

----------


## Visqu

> Eipä siellä dropeilla viihdytäkään kuin lyhyitä aikoja, joten tuskin kannattaa alkaa ohjaamoa säätämään sen perusteella. Tietysti jos kahvat on liian ylhäällä tangossa kiinni, niin niitä voi olla vaikea kurotella. En usko että millään droppitangolla saa ergonomista ajoasentoa sieltä ala-asennosta. Jos ajoasento on hyvä siellä "hoodseilla", eli yläotteella, niin en olisi huolissani. Itse käytän droppeja alamäissä ja vastatuulessa. Jarrukahvat pitää aina "haarukoida" sieltä sitten etusormille valmiiksi, eli jo vähän puristaakin tyhjän klapin pois.



Jotain on pielessä jos ei kykene ajamaan dropeilta pitkiäkin matkoja, eikä se ole uskon asia.

Tankoja on eri muotoisia ja kaikille löytyy oma kannattajakuntansa. Valitettavasti vain kokeilemalla ja sitä kautta karttuvalla kokemuksella löytyy mieleinen.

Ensi hätänä voit koittaa kahvojen reach-säätöä lähemmäs tankoa. Myös itse kahvoja voi koittaa asemoida uudelleen tankoon nähden, tankoa voi myös kiertää samalla. Säädöissä ei kuitenkaan kannata mennä överiksi, muutamia asteita suuntaan tai toiseen noin alkuun.

Kaikki ajoasennot on mahdollista saada mukaviksi.

----------


## jusutus-

> Helloou. Hommasin Sutturaani uuden voimansiirron, sillä etelä-Suomen talvi oli tehnyt rattaille tehtävänsä. Kammet ovat siis RaceFacen Aeffect ja niiden kiinnitysstandardi on Racefacen oma Cinch-systeemi. Teoriassa ja youtube-videossa tuo on yksinkertainen purkaa ja koota (esimerkki: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ikIyVYhIKb0). Mulla vaan on sellainen ongelma, että kun olen kampia yhteenliittävän pultin irroittanut (ja tietysti sitä suojaavan muovikorkin), niin kammet eivät tahdo irrota toisistaan sitten mitenkään. Eli ilmeisesti Helsingin tiesuolat ovat vahvistaneet vasemman ja oikeanpuolen kammen liitosta. Olen hakannut kumivasaralla ja koittanut kammeta kampia kumivasaran varrella irti toisistaan. Olen myös yrittänyt maastanostotekniikalla nostaa kampea ja eturatasta irti. Onkos jollakin vinkkejä miten nuo saisin irtoamaan?



Katso tuo video ajatuksen kanssa niin alkaa irtoamaan...  :Hymy:

----------


## Jennije

> Kaikki ajoasennot on mahdollista saada mukaviksi.



Fiilispohjalta tuntuu, että käyrän kulma, johon kädet pitäisi laittaa, on liian alhaalla kahvoihin nähden. Ranteita ei saa pidettyä suorana silloin kun taas ylettäisi kahvoihin mukavasti. Kun ranteet ovat mutkalla, ajoasento ei tunnu vakaalta ja juuri alamäissä kovassa vauhdissa kovasti toivoisi, että ote olisi vakaa ja tukeva.

----------


## Visqu

> Fiilispohjalta tuntuu, että käyrän kulma, johon kädet pitäisi laittaa, on liian alhaalla kahvoihin nähden. Ranteita ei saa pidettyä suorana silloin kun taas ylettäisi kahvoihin mukavasti. Kun ranteet ovat mutkalla, ajoasento ei tunnu vakaalta ja juuri alamäissä kovassa vauhdissa kovasti toivoisi, että ote olisi vakaa ja tukeva.



Kuulostaa siltä, että tangossasi on liikaa droppia ja/tai jarrukahvasi ovat asennettu liian ylös tangossa. Lisäksi itse dropin muoto vaikuttaa efektiiviseen dropin määrään. Myös kahvojen reach-säätökin voisi auttaa.

Muuttujia on aika paljon ja niiden vaikutukset yksilöllisiä, parhaiten kalustonsa kanssa pääse sinuiksi kun harjoittelee sen säätöä ja vaihtaa osia, sitä kautta tunnistaa miten mitkäkin asiat vaikuttavat tuntumaan. 

Pienikätisille muuten on Shimanolla myös omat kahvamallinsa joissa kahvan reach on mahdollista säätää pienemmäksi kuin tavallisissa malleissa.

----------


## Oses

> Katso tuo video ajatuksen kanssa niin alkaa irtoamaan...



Juu eli siinähän sitä ulkokorkkia "Raceface Cinch Puller Cap" käytetään hyödyksi kun halutaan ulosvetää kampi. No yritetäänpä vielä..

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Se mäntä turpoaa siellä kahvassa. Ei auta mikään litku. Edellisen pyörän guide ärristä hioin ne männät jollain 800 vesipaperilla niin paljon että putoovat itse sinne kahvaan, ilman työntämistä. Sen jälkeen vaan jarruvaseliinin kanssa kasaan ja ilmaus, ei uusinut mun aikana vika. Noihinhan saa niitä alumiinisia mäntiä niin ei ainakaan uusi vikaa.



Soittelin Sramin maahantuojalle ja asia on juuri kuten Qilty sanoo. Jotain puhuivat että sylinterin halkaisija on toleranssien alarajalla ja mäntä vastaavasti sattuu olemaan ylärajalla niin kun mäntä tosiaan turpoaa jarrunesteessä, tapahtuu kiinni muuttuminen.

Selkosuomeksi: Mäntä valmistettu halvasta ja heikkolaatuisesta materiaalista.        Ei kunnolliset aineet missään jarrunesteissä muuta muotoaan.

Takuu on kaksi vuotta.  Ja oma konkeli on jo neljä vuotta vanha. Eli kättä taskuun. Ei ihme että esimerkiksi Maguran ja Shimpan jarrut on myydyimpiä monissa nettikaupoissa.  Ei taida vaikka Magurassa männät  pahemmin paisuilla kun ovat paljon ostettuja?

----------


## jusutus-

Ei liity jarrunesteeseen vaan lämpölaajenemiseen.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Ei liity jarrunesteeseen vaan lämpölaajenemiseen.



Lämpölaajenemiseen perustuvat mittojen muutokset palautuvat ennalleen lämpötilan laskiessa.  Tällaista en ole havainnut vaan viileässä tallissa on jarru vähintään yhtä jumissa kuin aurinkoisella lenkilläkin.  Ja noissa halkaisijoissa mitä kahvasylinterissä on, ovat lämpölaajenemisesta aiheutuvat muutokset todella pieniä.

Ja jos lämpölaajeneminen olisi syynä, pitäisi keski-ja etelä-Euroopassa esim. olla Sramin jarrut hyvin pahasti jumissa koko kesän.

----------


## Sempre

Vaihdoin äsken muutaman viikon vanhat HG-40 ketjut. Testasin tulkilla läpi ketjun ja joka kohtaan meni 1% tulkki helposti. 
Nyt meni HG-71 tilalle ja pitääpä nyt oikein seurata näiden uusien venymään.

----------


## Weston

Voiko takakiekkoja vaihtaa ongelmitta päikseen vaikka niissä olisi eri vapaarattaat (hg, microspline, xd)? Olettaen, että ovat samoilla ominaisuuksilla esim. 12speed-pakka ja boost-napa. Tarkoitus siis käyttää eri vaparattaalla olevia kiekkoja toisina kiekkoina.

----------


## Tee Koo

Nyt on ohjainlaakerit hakusessa, paikallinen pyörähuolto nosti kädet pystyyn, tilaustavaraa kuulemma.

Pyörän  emäputkessa on ulkohalkaisijaltaan 41 milliset integroidut laakerit  (ylä+ala). Meinasin vaihtaa siihen keulan, mutta koskapa vanha keula oli  tuumaisella putkella ja uusi on 1 1/8 -putkella, niin ei sovi, ei  passaa.

Lisämausteen tilanteeseen tekee se, että uudessa keulassa  (RockShox Paragon Gold RL Solo Air) on pieni paksunnos, (29,5mm)  venäläisellä työntömitalla, huonoilla silmälaseilla ja  parallaksivirheellä kuikuiltuna.
Koittanut perehtyä näitten  laakereiden sielunelämään, mutta kaikkea ei kässää. Emäputken yläpäähän  käy kaiketi IS41 -tyyppinen kikkare, esim:

https://foxcomp.fi/aheadset-is-41-integrated-1-1-8-threadless-headset

Mutta vajavaisen käsitykseni mukaan tuossa on alemman laakerin sisäkoolin sisämitta myös tuo 28.6mm. Eihän se sovi, eikä passaa.

Että  millainen sekalaisen seurakunnan laakerointi tässä nyt pitää metsästää?  Ja mistä löytyy? On vaimon pyörä, jonka lupasin korjata, eli ongelman  dumppaaminen metallijätteisiin ei ole vaihtoehto!  ;-)

----------


## SSGT-92

Tuoda,yksistään tuo seikka , että siinä on aiemmin ollut tuumaisella putkella oleva keula, saattaa tehdä 1 1/8 keulan asentamisen mahdottomaksi. 
 Olethan mitannut/tarkistanut emäputken sisämitan siltä laakereiden väliin jäävältä alueelta ?
Ja olisi helpompi noiden laakereiden suhteen antaa vinkkiä, kun vielä kertoisit mihin pyörään se keula olisi tarkoitus asentaa ?

----------


## Striimaaja

Minulla on napavaihteisessa (Nexus-8) pyörässä takakiekon kiinnityspulttien alla ulokkeelliset aluslaatat (non turn washer). Asennusohjeen mukaan uloke kuuluu laittaa kohti runkoa, mutta nyt en saa ketjua enää riittävän kireälle, koska tuo uloke ottaa kiinni dropoutin pohjaan. Käänsin nämä non turn washerit toisinpäin eli ulokkeet dropoutin avointa päätä kohti. Tuleeko tästä jotain ongelmia vai onko ihan normaali ratkaisu ketjun kuluessa?  Voiko ketju olla jo vaihtokunnossa, vaikka pyörällä on ajettu vasta 1100 km?

----------


## Kanuuna

> Tuoda,yksistään tuo seikka , että siinä on aiemmin ollut tuumaisella putkella oleva keula, saattaa tehdä 1 1/8 keulan asentamisen mahdottomaksi. 
>  Olethan mitannut/tarkistanut emäputken sisämitan siltä laakereiden väliin jäävältä alueelta ?
> Ja olisi helpompi noiden laakereiden suhteen antaa vinkkiä, kun vielä kertoisit mihin pyörään se keula olisi tarkoitus asentaa ?



Eikös emäputken ulkopuolelle tulevia laakereitakin ole olemassa?

----------


## Laars

> Minulla on napavaihteisessa (Nexus-8) pyörässä takakiekon kiinnityspulttien alla ulokkeelliset aluslaatat (non turn washer). Asennusohjeen mukaan uloke kuuluu laittaa kohti runkoa, mutta nyt en saa ketjua enää riittävän kireälle, koska tuo uloke ottaa kiinni dropoutin pohjaan. Käänsin nämä non turn washerit toisinpäin eli ulokkeet dropoutin avointa päätä kohti. Tuleeko tästä jotain ongelmia vai onko ihan normaali ratkaisu ketjun kuluessa?  Voiko ketju olla jo vaihtokunnossa, vaikka pyörällä on ajettu vasta 1100 km?



1100km kohdalla voi hyvinkin olla ketjut jo vaihtokunnossa.

----------


## Nikse

Löytyiskö neuvoa vaihteistojen laittamista paremmuusjärjestykseen?
Samalla voisi verrata shimano vs Sram malleja vastakkain.

----------


## Kanuuna

> Löytyiskö neuvoa vaihteistojen laittamista paremmuusjärjestykseen?
> Samalla voisi verrata shimano vs Sram malleja vastakkain.



https://www.xxl.fi/vinkit-ja-neuvot/pyoraily/osasarjat

----------


## Laars

Karkeasti näin, vasemmalta oikealle, low endistä high endiin:

Sram: 
SX, NX, GX, X01, XX1 / AXS

Shimano:
Acera, Alivio, Deore, SLX, XT, XTR

Yksi yhteen Sramin ja Shimanon välillä on vaikea tehdä vertailua nykyisin ja se lienee tarkoituskin nykymalliston suunnittelussa ja etenkin hinnoittelussa.

----------


## Dr TuKo

Suuntaa antava vertailutaulukko löytyy joka vuoden ensimmäisestä Fillarilehdestä. Eikö Fillarifoorumin käyttäjät lue Fillarilehteä?

----------


## Striimaaja

> 1100km kohdalla voi hyvinkin olla ketjut jo vaihtokunnossa.



Nykyinen ketju on speksien mukaan ”KMC Z510 EPT”. Sopiiko tuon paikalle esim. Shimano CN-NX10?

Suositelkaa hyvää ketjua (napavaihde) ja katkaisutyökalua?

----------


## Dr TuKo

^Harva foorumilainen muistaa ulkoa ketjujen koodeja. Ja vielä harvempia kiinnostaa googlata koodeja neuvoakseen jotakuta. Laita linkit ketjuihin, niin auttajia löytyy helpommin.

----------


## Striimaaja

> ^Harva foorumilainen muistaa ulkoa ketjujen koodeja. Ja vielä harvempia kiinnostaa googlata koodeja neuvoakseen jotakuta. Laita linkit ketjuihin, niin auttajia löytyy helpommin.



OK. Voiko tämän: https://www.chainreaction.com/produc...n-281742-1.htm  tilalle laittaa (helpommin kaupoista löytyvän) tällaisen: https://bike.shimano.com/en-EU/produ...7/CN-NX10.html

Tuo Shimanon ketju on esim. Motonetissä 8 eur. Katkaisutyökaluksi tarjoavat tällaista: https://www.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/3838...etjunkatkaisin

----------


## Laars

^Sopii. Ketjunkatkaisija on universaali, tuo toiminee ihan hyvin, joskin aika kallis.

----------


## Sempre

Osta tuo Premium-versio, normi on melko karua tekoa (ohjurit(runko) oli ihan kura valua)

----------


## Hower

Ultegra di2-vaihteet.
Tuntuu siltä, että takavaihtajalla pienemmälle rattaalle vaihdettaessa ketju ikäänkuin klonksahtaa äänekkäästi siirtyessään alaspäin... mulla on semmonen tunne että ennen toi meni ihan pehmeästi ja äänettömästi (tai sitten vaan muistan väärin?).
Tämä alkoi kun irrotin takakiekon jarrupaloja/mäntiä säätääkseni ja laitoin kiekon takaisin paikoilleen.
Ketju ei pidä rattailla mitään hankaavaa ääntä rattaisiin eli periaatteessa se kai on oikeassa kohtaa.
Olen kuitenkin yrittänyt hienosäätää kahvasta naksuttelemalla molempiin suuntiin, mutta ei apua.
Mikä vikana?

edit: taitaa vika olla korvieni välissä. Ainakin tässä di2-säätövideossa lonksahteleminen on hyvinkin kovaäänistä (kohdassa 2.30 alkaen) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5EEd7eRUFY
Eli ilmeisesti ääntä on lähtenyt ennenkin...

----------


## Tee Koo

> Tuoda,yksistään tuo seikka , että siinä on aiemmin ollut tuumaisella putkella oleva keula, saattaa tehdä 1 1/8 keulan asentamisen mahdottomaksi. 
>  Olethan mitannut/tarkistanut emäputken sisämitan siltä laakereiden väliin jäävältä alueelta ?



Emäputkessa on hyvin tilaa, tarkistettu. Kävin nyt vielä tarkistamassa Rokkarin tiedot, sieltähän löytyi nuo:
Steerer Tube Diameter (Stem): 28.6 mm
Steerer Tube Diameter (Crown Race): 30 mm

Siispä vaikuttaa siltä, että  IS41/28.6 - IS41/30 -tyyppinen laakerikombo on passeli, FSA ja Cane Creek näyttää ainakin moisia valmistavan.





> Ja olisi helpompi noiden laakereiden suhteen antaa vinkkiä, kun vielä kertoisit mihin pyörään se keula olisi tarkoitus asentaa ?



Veikkasin, ettei pyörän merkillä/mallilla ole niin väliä, kyseessä kun on Tunturi X220 -hybridi. Ei nyt marketista ostettu, mutta markettipyörän kategoriaan taitaa tällä foorumilla upota ;-)

----------


## Benny

> Pikakysymys: Sramin Level TL jarru jumittaa. Palat ja satula on putsattu ja tuntuu niinkuin kahvan sylinteri liikkuisi huonosti. Silikonispray ja liikuttelu ei auttanut.
> 
> Kannattaako ajatella korjausta, vaiko suosiolla uudet jarrut tilalle?
> 
> Onko Sramin TL tietävien mielestä hyvä, vaiko joku muu?  Paloja on varastossa joten mielellään samoilla paloilla oleva.



Mäntä ulos kahvasta ja vesihiomapaperilla varovasti hioo sitä tasaisesti niin kauan, kunnes liikkuu smootisti. Männän tiivisteet kun ottaa ehjänä irti, niin ei tarvitse mitään uusia palikoita varata. Itse tein sen Guide RS jarruihin ja toimineet reilun vuoden verran ilman ongelmia. 

Ihan jumissa oli mäntä, joutui käyttämään reilusti voimaa, että sai sen ulos kahvasta.

Sramin sivuilta löytyy hyvät ohjeet kahvan purkamiseen.

----------


## Striimaaja

> ^Sopii. Ketjunkatkaisija on universaali, tuo toiminee ihan hyvin, joskin aika kallis.



Kiitos neuvoista Laars, Dr TuKo, ja Sempre. Ostin Motonetistä Shimanon ketjun ja sen paremman katkaisutyökalun. Nyt aluslaatat (non turn washer) voivat olla taas oikein päin ja ketjun saa kuitenkin riittävän kireälle. Kuvat ennen ja jälkeen:

----------


## brilleaux

Campagnolo Chorus 11sp takavaihtaja; uus Campan pakka+Campan ketjut, miten voi olla noin vaativa säätää toimimaan kuin kello?
Meinaa raksutella väkisin kun tiputtaa pienimälle rattaalle.
Ja jos kampia pyörittää taaksepäin, saattaa satunaisesti ajaa ketjua sivuun ylemmältä rissalta. Yläpuoleta siis.

Rajat+ vaijerin kireydet säädetty toki.
Rissojen hampaat ok. Voiko olla että rissojen laakerit on kaput?

Vai voiko tuohon vaikuttaa se että edellisen omistajan jäljiltä tuossa oli Shimanon ketju? Ajettu ties kuinka paljon.


Sent from my iPhone 11 Pro Max  using Tapatalk

----------


## jone1

Jumittaako vaijeri?

----------


## TERU

Kuvassa ketju näytti melkoisen pitkältä, pala pois?

----------


## brilleaux

> Kuvassa ketju näytti melkoisen pitkältä, pala pois?



No ei se kyllä kai liian pitkä ole, toki ääripäiden isoilla rattailla ollessa on vielä hiukan löysää vaihtajassa. Ja pitää ollakin? 





> Jumittaako vaijeri?



Ei. Kyllä vaihtaa kuten kuuluukin, tuppaa vaan "roksottamaan" kun pyörii 11-hampaisella.


Sent from my iPhone 11 Pro Max  using Tapatalk

----------


## TERU

Entäs kun on pienimmät käytössä molemmissa päissä? Noin reunoja kolistellen ei ajeta, mutta mahdollisuus on oltava.

----------


## Aakoo

Ei pitäisi kuulua mitään ylimääräistä. Pyöriikö ilman ääniä 11 rattaalla kun ottaa vaijerin irti?

----------


## Jona

Vaihtajan korvake vääntynyt? Oli vastaavantyylinen ongelma pakasta vedetyllä voimansiirrolla, ei saanut millään säädettyä toimimaan kunnolla. Korvakkeen kun suoristi niin heti korjaantui.

----------


## brilleaux

En minä tiedä onko tuo vähän vääntynyt vai ei. Saati että osaisin sen oikealla tavalla suoristaa.
Mun silmään näyttää melko suoralta.

Eikä toi toiminta nyt ihan toivotonta ole, vaati vaan ihmeen paljon hinkkurointia että sai tyydyttäväksi.
Ylempi rissa ainakin "keinuu" aika reilusti akselillaan, tiedä sitten kuuluko asiaan?





Sent from my iPhone 11 Pro Max  using Tapatalk

----------


## Aakoo

^Kyllä toi aika suoralta näyttää. Campan vaihtajissa ylärissa liikkuu ainakin millin sivusuunnassa, ihan normaalia. Campan ohjeen mukaisesti: Kun saat alarajan kohdalleen eli ei röpötä ilman vaijeria niin siitten vaan vaijeri kiinni ja kiristelyä kunnes nousee seuraavalle rattaalle. Sitten naksuttelet 5. rattaalle, ja säädät vaijerin kireydellä keskelle sitä ratasta. Tämän jälkeen pitäisi toimia ilman mitään sivuääniä.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Oletko yrittänyt säätää b-tension ruuvia niin että rissat on mahdollisimman lähellä takarattaita?.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## pedelec

> En minä tiedä onko tuo vähän vääntynyt vai ei. Saati että osaisin sen oikealla tavalla suoristaa.
> Mun silmään näyttää melko suoralta.



Velogi opastaa takavaihtajan korvakkeen oikaisun
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESAYzDz17lE

----------


## brilleaux

> Oletko yrittänyt säätää b-tension ruuvia niin että rissat on mahdollisimman lähellä takarattaita?.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Tietty. Ja kyllä toi roksottelu tuntui häviävän, alarajan säätö vain käsittämättömän tarkka tuon suhteen vs vaikkapa Sram.





> ^Kyllä toi aika suoralta näyttää. Campan vaihtajissa ylärissa liikkuu ainakin millin sivusuunnassa, ihan normaalia. Campan ohjeen mukaisesti: Kun saat alarajan kohdalleen eli ei röpötä ilman vaijeria niin siitten vaan vaijeri kiinni ja kiristelyä kunnes nousee seuraavalle rattaalle. Sitten naksuttelet 5. rattaalle, ja säädät vaijerin kireydellä keskelle sitä ratasta. Tämän jälkeen pitäisi toimia ilman mitään sivuääniä.




Ylärissa liikkuu luullakseni kyllä 2-3mm ainakin, jos hampaiden päistä katsotaan. Tilasin nyt varmuudeksi uudet rissat vielä.
Ja vaijerit, niistä kun ei tiedä kauanko on olleet.

Edit: kuinkas kestäviä nämä Campan vivut ylipäätään on? Neitsyyslenkillä kävi muutamaan otteeseen niin ettei suostunut takana vaihtaja nousemaan ylöspäin, vaihtajan vipu kyllä meni ääriasentoon. 
Tiputtaminen pienemälle rattaalle ja taas toimi.
Onko näissä vivuissa jotain perusvikaa, kuinka kestäviä yleensä ovat? Ja onko tästä Choruksesta muita versioita olemassa kuin kuvan? Ilmeisesti näihin saa myös pelkkiä sisuksia uusia, olettaen että osaa ostaa oikeanlaisen?

Epäilen kyllä edelleen vaijereita syypääksi, mutta voishan sitä varalta jo selvittää mikä kahva tai sisus tuohon käy, kulutustavaraa kuitenkin.






Sent from my iPhone 11 Pro Max  using Tapatalk

----------


## kervelo

Kahvan tarkan tyypin löydät, kun nostat kahvan suojakumia sieltä ohjaustangon päästä. Kahvan rungossa pitäisi olla jossain kohdassa pieni tarra, jossa on qr-koodi sekä kahvan tyyppi mikroskooppisen pienellä fontilla (esim.EP15-CH1C). Kahvan tyypistä on iloa siinä vaiheessa, jos on tarpeen hankkia varaosia.

----------


## brilleaux

^Kiitos tästä. Hyvin selkeät kuviot siis Campalla. 


Sent from my iPhone 11 Pro Max  using Tapatalk

----------


## Fragu

Hommasin uudet DT Swiss e1900 kiekot. Sramin vapaaratas tuntuu oudon jäykältä ihan käsin pyörittäenkin. Pyörän ollessa ylösalaisin ja pyörittäen renkaita, jatkavat kammetkin pyörimistä itsekseen (kun käsin pitää kammista kiinni, niin rengas jatkaa normaalisti pyörimistään). Onko toi normaalia vai pitäisikö tässä nyt tehdä jotakin toimenpiteitä?
edit: avasin ja oli aika kuivat, kevyesti rasvaa ja herkistyi.

Toinen kysymys koskee jarrulevyjen shimmejä, löytyykö näitä kotimaisista kivijalkaliikkeistä vai meneekö tilaten ulkomailta?

----------


## brilleaux

Löytyykö jostain hyvät ja selkeät ohjeet Campan Chorus takavaihtajan kahvan vivun mekaniikan huoltoon/indeksijousen vaihtoon?

Edit: löytyi aika hyvä. Samalla kaavalla kai Choruskin?

https://youtu.be/naFM8TT3MxY


Sent from my iPhone 11 Pro Max  using Tapatalk

----------


## paaton

Mä en tiedä campasta tasan mitään, mutta olisin penteleen varovainen kahvojen purkamisen kanssa. Ja tosiaan varmistaisin, onko halvempikin chorus tarkoitettu korjattavaksi. En minä muuten, mutta kaveri kerran joutui ostamaan uudet kahvat, tai itseasiassa koko pyörän, kun meni korjaamaan 105 kahvoja loman aikana  :Hymy:

----------


## brilleaux

Kyllä mäkin tässä ehkä luotan ammattilaisiin, laitoin huollosta hintakyselyä jo.
Kahvoja ei taida saada ostettua kuin pareittain?
N. 250€/pari maksaa Choruksen kahvat.
Jos oikean kahvan sisuksen löytäis jostain varaosana vois olla se helpoin ja halvin tie?
Käsittääkseni noihin on mahdollistaa vaihtaa "koko sisus"?


Sent from my iPhone 11 Pro Max  using Tapatalk

----------


## TheMiklu

Halvimpia campan kaffoja ei voi korjata ku vaihtamalla sisukset kokonaan (jolloin onkin halvempaa ostaa uudet). Chorus pitäisi olla huollettavissa pala kerrallaan.

----------


## TERU

Harvoin kahvojen mekaniikka rikkoutuu tai kuluu loppuun, paattoman tapaan ei campasta ole vähäisintäkään kokemusta, mutta kokeilisin ensin rasvoja, hyvää teflonöljyä sumuttaen kahvojen mekaniikkaan, yleisöljyä vaihtajien niveliin ja vaijereihinkin, ketjuille sitten onkin omansa rasvat.
Yksi hyvä rasvasarja, https://www.weldtite.co.uk/tf2

----------


## TERU

Noista rasvoista onkin hyvä kooste, kaupallinen tosin, Huntteri lienee yksi maahantuoja:
https://huntteri.fi/fi/tuotteet/huol...eldtite?page=2

----------


## Mika A

> Kahvoja ei taida saada ostettua kuin pareittain?
> N. 250€/pari maksaa Choruksen kahvat.
> Jos oikean kahvan sisuksen löytäis jostain varaosana vois olla se helpoin ja halvin tie?
> Käsittääkseni noihin on mahdollistaa vaihtaa "koko sisus"?



Kyllä niitä sisuspaketteja löytyy ympäri Euroopaan nettikaupoista. Löytyi tuollainen brittikauppa, jossa eri vaihtoehdot ovat kätevästi tarjolla smalla sivulla  https://thecycleclinic.co.uk/collections/shifter-spares. 

Veikkaisin, että sinulla on 11-v Ultra Shift, eli kun googlaa EC-RE100, niin voi löyytä mieluinen osatopaikka.

Sisusten vaihtoon tarvitaan pieni lyöntituurna, jolla sisukset vaihtajatunkoon kiinnittävä metallitappi lyödään pois (ja uusi runko tilalle). Vaijerit menvät samalla vaihtoon. En ole ihan varma, onko Campan vaihdevaijerin pään nuppi jonkin sadasosamillin pienempi kuin esim. Shimanon, mutta joskus Shimanon vaijeria käyttäneenä se menee kyllä helposti paikalleen, mutta seuraavan vaijerivaihdon koittaessa se on jumittunut niin tiukasti hahloonsa, että irti saaminen aiheuttaa päänvaivaa. Campan omalla vaihdevaijerilla ei ole ollut samaa ongelmaa. Eli Campan oma vaijerisetti tai ainakin irtovaihdevaijereita samalla tilaukseen.

----------


## brilleaux

Campan vaijerit ja kuoret on muutoinkin jo tilauksessa.
Pitää nyt ensin antaa öljyhoitoa, katsotaan sitten eteenpäin.


Sent from my iPhone 11 Pro Max  using Tapatalk

----------


## TERU

Tämäkään kokemustieto ei liity campan kahvoihin, koska aina on ollut simppaa, noita on sitten ollutkin monenlaisia ja monia.
Yhden ainoan kahvan olen ajanut sillai loppuun, että ei toiminut enää tarkasti, takavaihtajan kahva ysi-Tiagra, josta jokin liipaisin kului eikä ole noihin vaihdettavissa, sanoi huolto. Mittarissa oli runsas 34 th ja kun tehdas oli paukauttanut taakse SLX vaihtajan, koska krossari oli ajokki, slx palautusjousi on jäykkä ekä kahvan mekaniikka tuota kestänyt, Tiagran takavaihtajaa olisi kestänyt vielä paljon, luulen ma.

----------


## olliboi

Hei,
Olen yrittänyt säätää pyöräni takavaihtajaa, mutta ei sitten millään meinaa asettua. Kyseessä siis Shimanon Tiagra ja ongelma on se, että millään H-ruuvin asetuksella ja vaijerin kireydellä en saa vaihtoa sujuvaksi alimpien rattaiden osalta. Ei siis jaksa vaihtaa kunnolla isommalle eikä palauttaa pienemmälle.

Uusin juuri ketjut, mutta se ei tuonut apua asiaan. Rattaat näyttää silmämääräisesti vielä ihan kunnossa olevilta. Missähän vika voisi olla?

----------


## TERU

Vaihtajan palautusjousen voima on hyvin pieni pienimmillä rattailla, kevytkin jumi aiheuttaa ongelmaa, öljyä vaihtajan niveliin, vaijeriin ja kahvaankin. 
Ei kuitenkaan ketjuöljyä. 

Myös häkin tai korvakkeen pienikin sujahtaminen aiheuttaa epämääräistä käyttäytymistä, ei millään saa enää täsmällistä toimintaa ennen kuin oikoo noita.

----------


## kervelo

Kuinka paljon kilometrejä/tunteja SRAMin GX-kasetti arviolta kestää? Entä Eagle x-sync2 eturattaat?

Ajoa on monenlaista, mikä tietty vaikuttaa osien kestoon, mutta jonkinlainen arvio olisi hyödyllinen.

----------


## r.a.i

> Campan vaijerit ja kuoret on muutoinkin jo tilauksessa.
> Pitää nyt ensin antaa öljyhoitoa, katsotaan sitten eteenpäin.
> Sent from my iPhone 11 Pro Max  using Tapatalk



Olen kyllä todella hämmästynyt, jos kahvojen mekaniikka on kulunut. Itsellä on melkein 10-vuotta vanhat saman sarjan Recordit ja käy kuin kello. Vaijerit on voinu venyä tai sitten siellä on väärät vaijerit sisässä, mikä voi vaikuttaa toimintaa. Campan vaijerin stopperi on pienempi kuin sram/shimano ja jälkimmäinen voi ahdistaa toimintaa.

----------


## brilleaux

Öljyhoidolla ilmeisesti tokeni. Reilusti TF2:sta sisuksiin, annoin pari tuntia hautua ja äsken naksuttelin reilumman kautta. 

Nyt ei toiminnassa valittamista. Toimii oikein hienosti. 
Campan Vaijerisetti siis kuitenkin kuorineen tulossa+uudet vaihtajan rissat.

Kun ei tosiaan tiedä mitä pyörä on syönyt edellisen omistajan jäljiltä, olihan tuossa Shimanon ketjukin...

Jos vaikka tuon alutangon vaihtais talven aikana kuituiseen, siinä samalla vaijerit sitten. 
Rissat vaihdan varmaan samointein kun tulevat, on niin pienitöinen homma.


Sent from my iPhone 11 Pro Max  using Tapatalk

----------


## Jone51

Tyhmä kysymys: olen vaihtamassa shimano vaihtajan vipua toiseen (slx -> xt) niin saako tuota vaihdettua ilman vaijerin uusimista? Ja jos ei niin onko selvin katkaista vanha vaijeri vivun päästä ja vetää uusi vaijeri vanhan mukana? Uudehko pyörä niin kuorien vaihdolle ei tarvetta.

----------


## JackOja

> Tyhmä kysymys: olen vaihtamassa shimano vaihtajan vipua toiseen (slx -> xt) niin saako tuota vaihdettua ilman vaijerin uusimista?



Mikä siinä pelottaa? Jos laitat uuden vivun siinä on vaijeri mukana.





> Ja jos ei niin onko selvin katkaista vanha vaijeri vivun päästä ja vetää uusi vaijeri vanhan mukana? Uudehko pyörä niin kuorien vaihdolle ei tarvetta.



No eipä todellakaan katkaista vivun päästä jos haluat väkisin käyttää vanhan vaijerin. Katkaiset sieltä vaihtajan päästä ja kiskot vivun ulostuloreiästä pois.

----------


## Jone51

Katkaisu siis siinä tapauksessa jos vaihdan uuden  :Hymy:  Toki kait voin vetää vanhan vaijerin pois mutta meneekö se ilman ohjuria takaisin. Voin kait vetää jonkun langan sen mukana ja pujottaa saman vaijerin takaisin langan kanssa. Lähinnä vaan olis säästynyt se vivun mukana tullut vaijeri, kun nykyinenkin on käytännössä uusi, mutta eihän ne mitään maksa niin paras kait vaan vetää se uusi...

----------


## Zorbuli

Minkä verran pitää olla ketjussa lenkkejä tähän vaihteistoon. Tulevaan pyörään olen tilaamassa varaosia valmiiksi.


Shimano Deore XT M8100 34T
Shimano Deore XT M810012 10-51 12s


Vaihtoehdot 116 link, 126 link vai 138 link.

----------


## kauris

Se riippuu sun pyörästä. Joustomatkasta jos takana on joustoa, jouston geometriasta ja takakolmion pituudesta eli siitä kuinka kaukana taka-akseli on keskiöstä. Mutta voit laskea lenkit nykyisestä ketjusta (kun olet saanut pyörän) ja tilata vähintään saman mittaisen. Yleensä 126 riittää.

----------


## kauris

> Olen kyllä todella hämmästynyt, jos kahvojen mekaniikka on kulunut. Itsellä on melkein 10-vuotta vanhat saman sarjan Recordit ja käy kuin kello. Vaijerit on voinu venyä tai sitten siellä on väärät vaijerit sisässä, mikä voi vaikuttaa toimintaa. Campan vaijerin stopperi on pienempi kuin sram/shimano ja jälkimmäinen voi ahdistaa toimintaa.



Mulla aikanaan recordeista kului kyllä se hammastus. Toki enemmän kuin 5 vuotta kesti. Sain Velosportista varaosat. Osan vaihtaminen ei ollut ihan helppoa ja oikea osakin osui kohdalle vasta toisella yrittämällä.

----------


## pedelec

> Minkä verran pitää olla ketjussa lenkkejä tähän vaihteistoon. Tulevaan pyörään olen tilaamassa varaosia valmiiksi.
> 
> 
> Shimano Deore XT M8100 34T
> Shimano Deore XT M810012 10-51 12s
> 
> 
> Vaihtoehdot 116 link, 126 link vai 138 link.



Katso pyörän tiedoista chainstayn pituus ja syötä se yhdessä em. piikkien määrän kanssa esim. tällaiseen laskuriin
http://www.machinehead-software.co.u...engthcalc.html
Vastauksena saat *arvion* tarvittavan ketjun pituudesta tuumina tai lenkkipareina, joka siis pitää vielä kertoa kahdella, jotta saat lukeman, jota etsiä uuden ketjun myyntipaketista. Nykyään pikalukkojen aikakaudella pienin liitettävissä oleva yksikkö ei ole enää tuuman mittainen lenkkipari, vaan puolen tuuman mittainen lenkki, mutta laskuri on mitä ilmeisemmin ajalta ennen sitä.

----------


## brilleaux

> Mulla aikanaan recordeista kului kyllä se hammastus. Toki enemmän kuin 5 vuotta kesti. Sain Velosportista varaosat. Osan vaihtaminen ei ollut ihan helppoa ja oikea osakin osui kohdalle vasta toisella yrittämällä.



50km ajoin tänään ja kyllä vaihteet toimi kuin kello. Toivotaan että asettui nyt pelkällä öljyllä.


Sent from my iPhone 11 Pro Max  using Tapatalk

----------


## +€+

Onko jostain saatavilla 24H vannetta (siis rims, mitä lie suomeksi) erikseen? Pitäisi Shitmanon kolhittuun kiekkoon saada uusi rims ja samalla vähän testailla kiekon rakentelua. Kiekko on MT-600 sirkkelimalli mutta leveämpää ois tarkoitus laittaa jos vain löytyisi. 

Kaikkea muuta löytyy laidasta laitaan mutta noita 24H ei tunnu olevan missään.

----------


## Zorbuli

> Se riippuu sun pyörästä. Joustomatkasta jos takana on joustoa, jouston geometriasta ja takakolmion pituudesta eli siitä kuinka kaukana taka-akseli on keskiöstä. Mutta voit laskea lenkit nykyisestä ketjusta (kun olet saanut pyörän) ja tilata vähintään saman mittaisen. Yleensä 126 riittää.



Ei auta nyt odottaa pyörää kun olen tilaamassa ennakkoon ison kasan varustetta muutenkin ja tämä tulee siinä samalla. Pyörässä on 110mm edessä ja 100mm takana. Taidan ottaa tuon 126 link ketjun niin luulisi riittävän.

----------


## kauris

Silloin luulen, että riittää. Noissa vähän lyhytjoustoisemmissa ei perät (chainstay) ole yleensä mahdottoman pitkiä ja joustomatkakaan ei pidennä ketjun tarvittavaa mittaa niin paljoa.

----------


## Laars

Veikkaan, että 126 linkkiä on just eikä melkein. Minulla L-koon täysjoustossa 30t ratas edessä 10-51t pakka takana, otin 126l ketjusta 3 linkkiä pois.

----------


## miz

> Mä en tiedä campasta tasan mitään, mutta olisin penteleen varovainen kahvojen purkamisen kanssa. Ja tosiaan varmistaisin, onko halvempikin chorus tarkoitettu korjattavaksi. En minä muuten, mutta kaveri kerran joutui ostamaan uudet kahvat, tai itseasiassa koko pyörän, kun meni korjaamaan 105 kahvoja loman aikana



Kahvat on ihan samat kuin kallimmissa sisaruksissakin jarruvipuja ("kevennys" reijät ja tekstit) lukuunottamatta.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Lämpölaajenemiseen perustuvat mittojen muutokset palautuvat ennalleen lämpötilan laskiessa.  Tällaista en ole havainnut vaan viileässä tallissa on jarru vähintään yhtä jumissa kuin aurinkoisella lenkilläkin.  Ja noissa halkaisijoissa mitä kahvasylinterissä on, ovat lämpölaajenemisesta aiheutuvat muutokset todella pieniä.
> 
> Ja jos lämpölaajeneminen olisi syynä, pitäisi keski-ja etelä-Euroopassa esim. olla Sramin jarrut hyvin pahasti jumissa koko kesän.



Vähän katselin nettiä niin kävi ilmi että ulkomaisista nettikaupoista saa varaosia, rebuild kitteja, Sramin Level -jarrujen kahvoihin ja ajattelin että kyselen kotimaasta ensin, kun ei nyt just ole muuta hankinnassa ja saisi ehkä nopeasti osat käsiin.  Mutta, turha vaiva, useasta paikasta tehty tiedustelu antoi tulokseksi että Suomessa ei löydy. Usein puhutaan että pitäisi suosia suomalaista mutta valitettava tosiasia on että se ei vaan ole mahdollista. Eli ulkomailta vaan tilaamaan.  Ja onhan moni laittanut linkin esim bike components.de ja sanonut että se on hänen "lähikauppansa", eikä siis ihme.

----------


## Nautiskelija

> Hommasin uudet DT Swiss e1900 kiekot. Sramin vapaaratas tuntuu oudon jäykältä ihan käsin pyörittäenkin. Pyörän ollessa ylösalaisin ja pyörittäen renkaita, jatkavat kammetkin pyörimistä itsekseen (kun käsin pitää kammista kiinni, niin rengas jatkaa normaalisti pyörimistään). Onko toi normaalia vai pitäisikö tässä nyt tehdä jotakin toimenpiteitä?
> edit: avasin ja oli aika kuivat, kevyesti rasvaa ja herkistyi.
> 
> Toinen kysymys koskee jarrulevyjen shimmejä, löytyykö näitä kotimaisista kivijalkaliikkeistä vai meneekö tilaten ulkomailta?



Shimmit kotimaasta kiinnostaisi minuakin

----------


## kotilo

Suosituksia jarrupaloista? Toiveena tehokkaat ja kestävät.
Cantilever jarrut kyseessä. Pelkät jarrukumit onnistuu vaihtaa tapit irroittamalla ja pala ulos rungosta liuvuttamalla.
Pyörä on perus cyclocross ja vanne alumiini fulcrum racing 7.

----------


## JackOja

^vakiovastaus, eli Koolstopin punamustat.

----------


## mpk

Toimiiko Campan 2x11 kammet ja eturattaat 2x10 vaihteisen Centaur-osasarjan kanssa moitteetta?

EDIT: taisin löytää 2x10, 34/50, 172,5 setin

----------


## Laars

> Shimmit kotimaasta kiinnostaisi minuakin



BAS-Shop uskoisin, että löytyy.

----------


## pkuitune

Mistähän löytäisi mahdollisimman huokean ETRTO 622x19 -vannekehän levyjarrulle? Tuntuu järjestäen maksavan alkaen 30 euroa tuollaiset, mutta jos jostain löytyy edullisempi, niin aina parempi. Tarkoituksena olisi rakentaa vanhaan Nishikin hybridiin uusi etukiekko, joten vanteen ei tarvitsisi mikään state-of-the-art -tyyppinen olla.

----------


## SSGT-92

Vois olla helpompi ettiä noita,jos kertoisit vielä montako pinnanreikää siin pitäis olla ?
Siihenhän käy myös vannejarrulle oleva vanne . . .

----------


## Nautiskelija

> BAS-Shop uskoisin, että löytyy.



Tack!

----------


## pkuitune

> Vois olla helpompi ettiä noita,jos kertoisit vielä montako pinnanreikää siin pitäis olla ?
> Siihenhän käy myös vannejarrulle oleva vanne . . .



Pahoittelut kömpelyydestäni! Olen aikeissa kasata ensimmäisen kiekkoni ikinä, joten tuo tieto jäi uupumaan aloituksestani. Vanha kiekko on tosiaan 32-pinnainen ja mustan värinen, eli varmaankin tuo uusikin tulisi sitten olemaan samanmoinen.  :Sarkastinen:  Ja varmaan suosisin levyjarrulliseen vehkeeseen tarkoitettua vannetta, jotta se edes etäisesti muistuttaisi ulkonäkönsä puolesta vanhaa takakiekkoa.... tai mikäpä estää samoilla vauhdeilla vaihtamasta takakiekkoon vannetta, jos alkaisi kiekkojen erinnäköisyys ahdistaa.

----------


## Aatoss

Tällä hetkellä on kampisarjana maantiepyörässä Dura-Ace 53/39 ja kevyempää polkemista pitkiin ja jyrkkiin mäkiin tarkoitus saada. Takapakkana 10 sarjaa.
Ongelmana on että uudet kampisarjat 50/34 ovat pääsääntöisesti 2x11. Ultegra ja 105 hakusessa. Etuvaihtaja 105 ja kahvat Dura-Ace, jos sillä on merkitystä.
Käykö joku 2x11 kampisarja tuohon?
Kiitos etukäteen 👍

----------


## SSGT-92

Onkos Aatoss millainen takapakka käytössä ? Saisiko sitä kautta kevitettyä välityksiä ?

----------


## miz

> Tällä hetkellä on kampisarjana maantiepyörässä Dura-Ace 53/39 ja kevyempää polkemista pitkiin ja jyrkkiin mäkiin tarkoitus saada. Takapakkana 10 sarjaa.
> Ongelmana on että uudet kampisarjat 50/34 ovat pääsääntöisesti 2x11. Ultegra ja 105 hakusessa. Etuvaihtaja 105 ja kahvat Dura-Ace, jos sillä on merkitystä.
> Käykö joku 2x11 kampisarja tuohon?
> Kiitos etukäteen 👍



Onnistuisiko pelkkien rattaiden vaihto jos kammet on muuten ok, eli löytyykö noihin sopivia rattaita pienempinä?

----------


## Moska

Käy ne. Mulla on 10s 105 osien kanssa 6800 kampisarja käytössä ja pelaa hyvin.

https://www.bike-components.de/en/Sh...ankset-p35876/

Tuommoinen kampi löytyi kerran vähänkäytettynä ebaysta, niin sai kevennettyä pyörää ja vattikammen samaa sarjaa

Tuommoinen oli alkuperäinen https://www.viaciclante.com/shimano-...725-50-34.html

----------


## Aatoss

12-28 eikä säädöt riitä kuin tuohon.. Nykykammet Dura-Ace joten sinänsä harmi.

----------


## Malamuutti

> Tällä hetkellä on kampisarjana maantiepyörässä Dura-Ace 53/39 ja kevyempää polkemista pitkiin ja jyrkkiin mäkiin tarkoitus saada. Takapakkana 10 sarjaa.
> Ongelmana on että uudet kampisarjat 50/34 ovat pääsääntöisesti 2x11. Ultegra ja 105 hakusessa. Etuvaihtaja 105 ja kahvat Dura-Ace, jos sillä on merkitystä.
> Käykö joku 2x11 kampisarja tuohon?
> Kiitos etukäteen 👍



Itse vaihdoin männäkesänä 2x10-voimansiirron 2x11-voimansiirtoon. Kampisarja on edelleen sama, eturattaat vaihdoin 11-vaihteisiin. Toimii ongelmitta. Olettaisin toimivan toiseenkin suuntaan, siis niin että 11-v kampisarja toimii 10-v kamojen kanssa.

----------


## SSGT-92

> Onnistuisiko pelkkien rattaiden vaihto jos kammet on muuten ok, eli löytyykö noihin sopivia rattaita pienempinä?



Noilla rattailla bcd tod. näk. on 130mm ja pienin ratas 38t.Ite käytin aikanaan 38/48 eturattaita.
Compact-kampiin (bcd 110mm) sit pienempiä saatavilla.

----------


## Aatoss

Eli esim. tämä voisi toimia. https://www.bike-components.de/en/Sh...ankset-p35876/

----------


## Aatoss

> Noilla rattailla bcd tod. näk. on 130mm ja pienin ratas 38t.Ite käytin aikanaan 38/48 eturattaita.
> Compact-kampiin (bcd 110mm) sit pienempiä saatavilla.



Juu noin se menee.

----------


## Aatoss

> Käy ne. Mulla on 10s 105 osien kanssa 6800 kampisarja käytössä ja pelaa hyvin.
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/en/Sh...ankset-p35876/
> 
> Tuommoinen kampi löytyi kerran vähänkäytettynä ebaysta, niin sai kevennettyä pyörää ja vattikammen samaa sarjaa
> 
> Tuommoinen oli alkuperäinen https://www.viaciclante.com/shimano-...725-50-34.html



Okei, kiitos

----------


## TuomasPe

Sain vähän käytetyn hissitolpan (Rockshox Reverb) kaupantekijäisenä. Ongelma on nyt kuitenkin se, että fättini (satula)putkessa ei ole Reverbin hydrauliletkun mentävää reikää vaan vain vaijerille. Voinko porata alumiinirunkoon reiän n. 10 cm keskiön yläpuolelle letkua varten vai paanko suosista tolpan myyntiin ja ostan sellaisen, jossa letku kulkee ulkokautta? Mitä mieltä? Pyöränä siis Specialized Fatboy.

----------


## Lobo

Voiko Shimanon jarrukahvan XT BL-M8000 kanssa käyttää uutta nelimäntäistä XT BR-M8120 jarrusatulaa?

----------


## TurboKoo

> Voiko Shimanon jarrukahvan XT BL-M8000 kanssa käyttää uutta nelimäntäistä XT BR-M8120 jarrusatulaa?



Hyvin toimii.

----------


## brilleaux

Mitä rasvaa Campagnolon uusiin rissoihin? Ovat siis vielä paketissa.

Messinkiholkit(?) siis ja rasva-(öljy?)ura vastakappaleessa.

Vai uitanko messingit öljyssä?



Edit: moista rasvaa löytyisi varastosta:




Sent from my iPhone 11 Pro Max  using Tapatalk

----------


## Aakoo

^Tarviiko ne muuta kuin tipan öljyä? Eikö ne tule uutenakin aika kuivana vaihtajassa kiinni?

----------


## Sempre

20" levyjarrullinen takavanne, vm.2019 on kierrepakalla 13-34 ja edessä 36. 7v kiertovaihtajalla.

Pienempää vaihdetta olisi tarve ja samalla siirtyminen normaaliin pakkaan kiinnostaisi. Eturatas on niitattu.
Pikaisesti katseltuna saatavuus 20" vanteilla heikkoa.

Saisiko jotenkin rakennettua vanteen tuohon? Vaikka 10/11 vaihteiselle. Kait joku 11-42 tuohon kokoon olisi sovitettavissa?

----------


## STN

> Mitä rasvaa Campagnolon uusiin rissoihin? Ovat siis vielä paketissa.
> 
> Messinkiholkit(?) siis ja rasva-(öljy?)ura vastakappaleessa.
> 
> Vai uitanko messingit öljyssä?
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: moista rasvaa löytyisi varastosta:
> ...



Eikös Choruksen rissoissa kuuluisi olla jo laakerit? Super Recordissa on ja Campan sivuilla lukee että chorus eroaa vain materiaalivalinnoilla ja painoltaan. Tosin noi mainospuheet on sellasia ettei jokaisesta yksityiskohtaa voi siitä tarkistaa. Mulla tosin on Choruksen vaihtaja autotallissa, pitää katsoa onko siinä.

----------


## Aakoo

^Recordiin asti on puslat, sama varaosa: https://www.bike24.com/p2284663.html. SR rissat maksaakin sitten 3x enemmän...

----------


## STN

Choruksessa olikin puslat. Shimanolla vissiin Ultegrassa on jo laakerit? Mulla cyclossa on SRAM:n GX:ä ja siinä on jo laakerit. Toisaalta onkohan sillä loppupelissä kovinkaan paljon vaikutusta onko siellä puslat vai laakerit, ellei haeta ihan niitä viimeisiä tehoja.

----------


## brilleaux

Pistin nyt ihan tavan TF2:sta sisuksiin ja paikalleen.


Sent from my iPhone 11 Pro Max  using Tapatalk

----------


## TERU

Omissani on ollut rissoja liukulaakerein ja väliin kuulalaakerein ja vähiten ongelmia liukulaakereilla, vaativat vähän huomiota, joskus tippa öljyä. Kun taas kuulalaakeroidut ovat tuottaneet totaljumin loppuessaan eikä siitä seuraa hyvää, korvake mutkalle häkki samoin. Jätän kisakuskeille kulalakkeroidut.

----------


## kmruuska

Vaihdoin työmatkapyörääni Cannondale Bad Boyhin orkkisvanteiden tilalle Huntin Superdura Four Seasonit. Etupyörä meni heittämällä mutta takana alkaa levyjarru laahata kun kiristää pikalinkun. Linkku löysänä pyörii hyvin. Voiko olla että pitäisi laittaa jarrun puolelle joku prikka ettei hinkkaa?

----------


## JackOja

^mitä jos keskität sen jarrun? Vai eikö säätövara riitä?

----------


## kmruuska

> ^mitä jos keskität sen jarrun? Vai eikö säätövara riitä?



Yritin siten että löysäsin jarrun kiinnityspultteja vähän ja kiristin pitäen jarrua pohjassa. Ei auttanut.

----------


## brilleaux

Ketjujen sopivuus ristiin? Sram, KMC, Shimano: kaikki noista käyvät Campagnolon voimansiirtoon? Ja toisinpäin?

Campan 11sp Chorus-ketju maksaa sen 40-50€, onko hintansa väärti keston suhteen?
Jos kerran esim. Sram toimii setissä yhtälailla?
Näin nettifoorumit ainakin antaa ymmärtää, mitä pikaisen otannan otin.


Sent from my iPhone 11 Pro Max  using Tapatalk

----------


## TERU

Yhteensopivuus on niukkaa pyörämaailmassa, jotain sentään, tämä hieno kehitelmä rullaketju sentään, polkimien akselit, onko lopulta paljonkaan muuta? Putkikokojakin turkasesti, kerran laskettiin huoltoliikkeessä tukkuliikkeen luettelosta satulatolpille liki 30 mittaa!
Hinta takaa keveyden ensisijaisesti mutta ajokestävyyttäkin. Halvimpia osia kuitenkin kannattaa välttää kun aktiivisemmin harrastaa.

----------


## brilleaux

https://www.velonews.com/gear/we-wen...what-we-found/


https://cyclingtips.com/2019/12/the-...ciency-tested/

Campan Record ainakin on testien perusteella varsin kestävä ketju. 


Sent from my iPhone 11 Pro Max  using Tapatalk

----------


## TERU

Lasin taakse seinälle tällainen menettelisi, hintaa on ja kevytkin, ei kuulu omiin ajovälineisiin, kaikkiin omiinkin sopisi.
Pyörän merkkejä on vaikka kuinka, tehtaat hankkivat osia pitkin maailmaa ja kasaavat tehtaissaan merkkejään. Tapahtuukohan tuota ketjujen osaltakin, vai valmistaako merkit kukin omansa?

https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...low-pin-886350

----------


## k2x80w

Onko SRAM ja Shimanon takavaihtajien kiinnitykset samanlaiset?
Esim. jos pyörässä on  XT-8000 vaihtaja, mutta siihen korvaajaksi tulisikin GX/X01.
Eli sopiiko suoraan kiinni vain pitääkö olla eri hangeri?

----------


## SSGT-92

Vaihtajankorvake on pyöräkohtainen, ei riipu vaihtajan valmistajasta, paitsi :
 Korvakkeen joutunee vaihtamaan jos pyörässä on alun perin "direct connection" vaihtaja ja sille tarkoitettu korvake, tai sellaisen haluat myöhemmin laittaa.
Tuolla ; https://wheelsmfg.com/blog/standard-...r-hangers.html lisää niiden eroista.

----------


## brilleaux

> Lasin taakse seinälle tällainen menettelisi, hintaa on ja kevytkin, ei kuulu omiin ajovälineisiin, kaikkiin omiinkin sopisi.
> Pyörän merkkejä on vaikka kuinka, tehtaat hankkivat osia pitkin maailmaa ja kasaavat tehtaissaan merkkejään. Tapahtuukohan tuota ketjujen osaltakin, vai valmistaako merkit kukin omansa?
> 
> https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...low-pin-886350



No ei toi Campagnolon Chorus kovin kallis oikeastaan olekaan.


Sent from my iPhone 11 Pro Max  using Tapatalk

----------


## brilleaux

> 50km ajoin tänään ja kyllä vaihteet toimi kuin kello. Toivotaan että asettui nyt pelkällä öljyllä.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 11 Pro Max  using Tapatalk



Jotain kummaa noissa vielä on, äsken taas toimivat kyllä hienosti mutta takana kun vaihtaa isommalle rattaalle, vipua vääntäessä jossain "narisee". Oisko sitten keskiön alapuolinen ohjuri??
Tai sitten vaijerinkuoret vaan alkaa olemaan lopussa.

Uusi vaijerisetti kuorineen on kyllä jo varastossa, kun vaan sais aikaiseksi alkaa vaihtohommiin.


Sent from my iPhone 11 Pro Max  using Tapatalk

----------


## TERU

Hurjan kova voima kohdistuukin vaijeriin, kun isommalle rattaalle vipua käännetään, ihmeen hyvin ohut vaijeri kestää, vielä kauankin, vuosia sama ohut vaijeri. Jokin kohta vielä öljyä pyytää naristessaan.

----------


## palikka

Missä myydään Shimanon ns. Easy Hose Joint -liitoksen osia hydrauliletkuihin? Mulla tuli GRX-kahvoissa etujarrun mukana tuommonen mutta mikäli haluan esim. pidentää jarrujen letkua johtuen vaikkapa jostain ylileveän gravel-tangon akuutista "tarpeesta", niin olisi tämä helppo tapa pidentää olemassa olevaa letkua ilman, että joutuisi noiden sisäisien vaijerivetojen kanssa puljaamaan. Voihan se olla, että nykyiselläänkin riittää. Vois ostaa kuitenkin varastoon.

edit: Tarkennetaan siis, että tarkoitus yhdistää 2 letkun pätkää toisiinsa, ei letkua kahvaan tai satulaan.

----------


## elasto

> Vaihtajankorvake on pyöräkohtainen, ei riipu vaihtajan valmistajasta, paitsi :
>  Korvakkeen joutunee vaihtamaan jos pyörässä on alun perin "direct connection" vaihtaja ja sille tarkoitettu korvake, tai sellaisen haluat myöhemmin laittaa.
> Tuolla ; https://wheelsmfg.com/blog/standard-...r-hangers.html lisää niiden eroista.



Itse tein kyseisen vaihdon (Shimano XT M8000 -> Sram X01 Eagle) ja mun pyörään löytyi ainakin molemmille oma korvakkeensa. En sitten tiedä onko oikeasti eroa ja en lähtenyt kokeilemaan sillä Shimanolle tarkoitetulla korvakkeella vaan tilasin suosiolla Sramille tarkoitetun.

https://www.canyon.com/en-fi/gear/co...36/139738.html
https://www.canyon.com/en-fi/gear/co...37/139739.html

Onko tuo Shimanon korvake sitten sellaiselle "direct connectionille" tarkoitettu?

----------


## Laars

Shimano on luopunut Direct Mountista uusissa 12sp vaihteistoissa. Mutta joo, yllä olevat ovat nimenomaan Shimano Direct Mount ja normaali vaihtajan korvake, johon siis myös Shimanon vaihtaja käy, jos vaan lisää direct mount vaihtajaan B-linkin.

----------


## kwsela

Vaikuttaako paljon/huomaako jo eron: nyky-droppitangon reach 80 mm ja uuden mahdollisen tangon reach olisi 75 mm?

Nykyisen tangon reach tuntunut aivan sopivalta, mutta muista syistä tankoa päivittämässä.

----------


## John McCurve

Onko joku kokeillut toimiiko Shimano Zee 10-takavaihtajalle suurempi takaratas kuin 36, joka on spekseissä suurin mahdollinen?

----------


## SSGT-92

> Onko joku kokeillut toimiiko Shimano Zee 10-takavaihtajalle suurempi takaratas kuin 36, joka on spekseissä suurin mahdollinen?



Tuolla ; https://forums.mtbr.com/drivetrain-s...e-1023983.html  sitä ovat pähkäilleet.
Sekä fr että dh version suhteen.Sillä pitempihäkkisellä versiolla ilmeisesti myönteisiä kokemuksia saaneet . . .

----------


## Rawjunk

Jos ostan graveliin maantiekiekkosetin, niin miten iso ero voi olla pakkojen koossa ilman säätämistä? Jos gravel-setissä on 11-32 pakka, niin kuinka pienen maantiepakan kehtaa laittaa, että takavaihtaja toimii kuitenkin nätisti ym.?

----------


## rymy

> Jos ostan graveliin maantiekiekkosetin, niin miten iso ero voi olla pakkojen koossa ilman säätämistä? Jos gravel-setissä on 11-32 pakka, niin kuinka pienen maantiepakan kehtaa laittaa, että takavaihtaja toimii kuitenkin nätisti ym.?



Enpä jaksa uskoa etteikö nämä nykymuodin mukaiset takavaihtajat toimisi ihan millä tahansa pakalla.
Tosta kehtaamisesta.  Kultaisella 80-luvulla mulla oli pyörässä 13-14-15-16-17   pakka. Hyvin kehtasin....

----------


## putkitunnus

Saako DT Swissin 370-takanapaan (Boost) vaihdettua XD-vaparin tilalle Microsplinea? Kiekko on M1900  ja vm. 2018. Kiinnostaisi vaihtaa nykyinen sekasikiö 11s Shimpan 12s SLX-sarjaan.

Lähetetty minun J9210 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Laars

Tämä kaiken järjen mukaan käy:
https://r2-bike.com/DT-SWISS-Freehub...or-Pawl-System

Eikö siellä M1900 kiekoissa ole kynnet vaparissa, ei ratchet?

----------


## putkitunnus

Näin olen ymmärtänyt. Löysin saman tuotteen Bike Componentsilta, jonka tuotesivulla vahvistetaan sopivuus 1900-sarjaan. Kiitos linkistä, r2-bike näyttää olevan tässä kohtaa selvästi edullisempi (52,50 vs. 83) kuin BC. Tuo 83 euroa on jo niin paljon, että mietin jos ostaisi kokonaan uuden kiekon Microsplinella alle 200 euroon.

----------


## Jeltsar

Apua kaivataan. Osaisiko joku sanoa näiden linkkien perusteella, onko käypänen ovaali eturatas Trek Fuel EX 8 2018:

https://www.garbaruk.com/gxp-mtb-ova...ml?category=20

https://m.vitalmtb.com/product/guide...-EX-8-29,20682

Garbarukilta eivät ole vastanneet.

----------


## Laars

Sram Direct mount (GXP) ja boost offset, kyllä, on oikea tuote.

----------


## Jeltsar

Kiitos varmistuksesta!

----------


## kwsela

Mikä/millainen on hyvä teippi ohjaustangolle jarru- ja vaihdevaijereiden siistimiskiinnitykseen gripin alla JA gripin päättelyyn, kun sen on saanut käärittyä tankoon?

----------


## mpk

Vinyyliteippi, Nitto ja 3M ainakin toimivat

----------


## Benny

> Mikä/millainen on hyvä teippi ohjaustangolle jarru- ja vaihdevaijereiden siistimiskiinnitykseen gripin alla JA gripin päättelyyn, kun sen on saanut käärittyä tankoon?



Sähköteipillä olen itse laittanut. Niitä löytyy vielä erivärisinä jos haluaa hifistellä 🙂

----------


## palikka

Löytyykö mistään vertailukelpoista tietoa paljonko uusimmat Shimanon SLX, XT (ja XTR) jarrut painaa, jotta voisin verrata niitä nykysiin Sram Level TL jarruihin (en kyllä näiden painoa muista). Harkinnassa 4-mäntäinen versio eteen ja 2 taakse mutta saattaa 2/2 settikin mennä, kun hinnassa ainakin on eroa ja painokin saattaa edukseen olla. Ajaminen pääosin rauhallisempaa xc/trail-tyyppistä menoa jäykkäperäsellä ja riittävä teho ollut nykyisissäkin. Saako näillä minkäänlaista kevennystä pyörään edes aikaiseksi? Toinen syy vaihtoon tässä olisi, että kaikista pyöristä löytyisi sitten Shimanon jarrut ja ilmaustoimenpiteet sekä jarruneste olisi siten sama. 
Toisaalta mietin, että Sramin centerline -jarrulevyt voisin jättää paikoilleen. Ei kai näissä mitään yhteensopivuusongelmia pitäisi olla?

----------


## Kanuuna

> Löytyykö mistään vertailukelpoista tietoa paljonko uusimmat Shimanon SLX, XT (ja XTR) jarrut painaa, jotta voisin verrata niitä nykysiin Sram Level TL jarruihin (en kyllä näiden painoa muista). Harkinnassa 4-mäntäinen versio eteen ja 2 taakse mutta saattaa 2/2 settikin mennä, kun hinnassa ainakin on eroa ja painokin saattaa edukseen olla. Ajaminen pääosin rauhallisempaa xc/trail-tyyppistä menoa jäykkäperäsellä ja riittävä teho ollut nykyisissäkin. Saako näillä minkäänlaista kevennystä pyörään edes aikaiseksi? Toinen syy vaihtoon tässä olisi, että kaikista pyöristä löytyisi sitten Shimanon jarrut ja ilmaustoimenpiteet sekä jarruneste olisi siten sama. 
> Toisaalta mietin, että Sramin centerline -jarrulevyt voisin jättää paikoilleen. Ei kai näissä mitään yhteensopivuusongelmia pitäisi olla?



https://bikerumor.com/2019/05/30/shi...-weight-lists/

Kirjuutin kuukkeliin ”m8100 brake weight”. 

Toimii ainakin XT itselläni Centerline levyillä. Ei se pala tai satula tiedä, mitä hinkkaa.

----------


## Visqu

> [url] 
> Ei se pala tai satula tiedä, mitä hinkkaa.



Kyllä ne valitettavasti tietää.
Palat ja levyt on suunniteltu yhdeksi kokonaisuudeksi.

Suurin osa yhdistelmistä toimii mutta yllätyksiä välillä tulee, esim. maantiellä Sramin jarrut, Shimanon RT99 tai Campagnolon AFS levyt.

----------


## Kanuuna

> Kyllä ne valitettavasti tietää.
> Palat ja levyt on suunniteltu yhdeksi kokonaisuudeksi.
> 
> Suurin osa yhdistelmistä toimii mutta yllätyksiä välillä tulee, esim. maantiellä Sramin jarrut, Shimanon RT99 tai Campagnolon AFS levyt.



Juu, tuota meinasinkin, että peruskaurat menee ristiin. Oletin, että kyseessä on meidän peruspulliaisten osat, jotka monesti toimivat muitta mutkitta. Sitten kun mennään hipompiin osiin, alkaa malleilla olla hyvinkin suuri merkitys sopiviudessa sekä toimivuudessa.

----------


## moukari

Sopivatko eri merkkien flatmount-adapterit eri merkkien jarrusatuloihin? Esimerkiksi sopiiko TRP:n 160 mm flatmount-adapteri Shimano Ultegra -takajarrusatulaan? Kuvien perusteella näyttävät ainakin melko lailla samoilta.

----------


## K.Kuronen

^shimanon pultit ovat ainakin erilaiset: päähän tulee lukkosokka.

----------


## Kuminauha

> Saako DT Swissin 370-takanapaan (Boost) vaihdettua XD-vaparin tilalle Microsplinea? Kiekko on M1900 ja vm. 2018. Kiinnostaisi vaihtaa nykyinen sekasikiö 11s Shimpan 12s SLX-sarjaan.
> 
> Lähetetty minun J9210 laitteesta Tapatalkilla




Käsittääkseni pitää ensin selvittää, onko 3-prawl vai ratchet vapari kyseessä ja sen mukaan sitten valitaan vapaarattaan runko. Myös akselistandardi pitää olla oikea.

Esim 148 boostille

https://r2-bike.com/DT-SWISS-Freehub...or-Pawl-System

tai 

https://r2-bike.com/DT-SWISS-Freehub...OOST-Thru-Axle

----------


## MTB Engineer

370 on kynsivaparilla ellei ole jälkeenpäin päivitetty ratchetille. Toki jos vaparia on vaihtamassa niin päivitys olisi "helppo" tehdä samalla.

----------


## Kanuuna

> Käsittääkseni pitää ensin selvittää, onko 3-prawl vai ratchet vapari kyseessä ja sen mukaan sitten valitaan vapaarattaan runko. Myös akselistandardi pitää olla oikea.
> 
> Esim 148 boostille
> 
> https://r2-bike.com/DT-SWISS-Freehub...or-Pawl-System
> 
> tai 
> 
> https://r2-bike.com/DT-SWISS-Freehub...OOST-Thru-Axle



Eikös (-18) 1900-sarjaa ole alunperin vain kolmikyntisenä?

----------


## hece

> https://bikerumor.com/2019/05/30/shi...-weight-lists/
> 
> Kirjuutin kuukkeliin ”m8100 brake weight”. 
> 
> Toimii ainakin XT itselläni Centerline levyillä. Ei se pala tai satula tiedä, mitä hinkkaa.



Mulla on kokemusta centerline (180 ja 160mm) levyistä ja m675 slx -jarruista. Palat meni vähän yli levyn ulkolaidalta. Pyörässä oli alunperin Avidin jarrut, joten voi olla että adaptereissakin on eroja.

Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk

----------


## Pexxi

Mulla on läskissä i9:n takanapa ja ovaali eturatas. POE on 120 eli aika tiuha. Täpäreissä ilmeisesti näillä luvuilla saattaa tulla pientä takapotkua jos pyöritys ei ole tasaista mutta voiko läskissä olla samaa ilmiötä? En jaksa (osaa) nyt oikein miettiä miten tää menee. Semmonen tunne vaan on enkä oikein tiedä mitä muuta se voisi olla.

----------


## t.j.k

Shimanon deoreen resin palojen tilalle metallit. Tuntuu että resin ei oikein teho riitä varsinkaan märällä. Onko odotettavissa selvää parannusta jarrun purevuuteen?

----------


## frenik

20x110mm ei-boost napa pitäisi sovittaa 15x110mm boost-keulaan. En löydä adapteria, onko vinkkiä mistä löytyisi?

----------


## Laars

> Shimanon deoreen resin palojen tilalle metallit. Tuntuu että resin ei oikein teho riitä varsinkaan märällä. Onko odotettavissa selvää parannusta jarrun purevuuteen?



Mitä olen resin ja metal paloja käyttänyt samoissa jarruissa, niin en pysty huomaamaan eroa tehossa. Teoriassa kai pitäisi purra pikkasen enemmän, todennäköisesti myös etenkin märällä ulvoo enemmän.
Ero on lähinnä kestossa, metalliset on pitkäikäisemmät.

----------


## Laars

> 20x110mm ei-boost napa pitäisi sovittaa 15x110mm boost-keulaan. En löydä adapteria, onko vinkkiä mistä löytyisi?



Mikä napa?

----------


## frenik

> Mikä napa?



FCF siinä lukee

----------


## frenik

> FCF siinä lukee



Foxcompin logo, laitoin sinnekin kyselyä.

----------


## Tommitomminen

Mikä on korvake englanniksi? 

Ja tähän jatkokysymyksenä suoraan, että mistähän löytäisin minkälainen korvake tuossa miun Orbea Wild FS H25-fillarissa on? 

Lähetetty minun ELE-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## hece

Derailleur hanger.
Kysyisin esim täältä: https://huntteri.fi/fi/tuotteet/vara...vakkeet?page=3
Näkyy olevan myös vaihtoehtoja vuosimallin tai vaihtajan kiinnityksen mukaan (direct mount tai normaali). Direct mount käy vain shimano 10s ja 11s vaihtajille, mutta niilläkin käy normaali kunhan on vaihtajassa ns. b-link mukana, niitä saa tarvittaessa erikseenkin.

----------


## Tommitomminen

> Derailleur hanger.
> Kysyisin esim täältä: https://huntteri.fi/fi/tuotteet/vara...vakkeet?page=3
> Näkyy olevan myös vaihtoehtoja vuosimallin tai vaihtajan kiinnityksen mukaan (direct mount tai normaali). Direct mount käy vain shimano 10s ja 11s vaihtajille, mutta niilläkin käy normaali kunhan on vaihtajassa ns. b-link mukana, niitä saa tarvittaessa erikseenkin.



Kiitti paljon! 

Lähetetty minun ELE-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Henrique

Mitäs tehdä teräsrunkoisella (Kona Rove 2012 tai 13) pyörällä jossa ei ole takavaihtajan korvaketta joten runko on vääntynyt takavaihtajaan tulleen osuman seurauksesta. 

Pähkäilin vaihtoehdoiksi sinkulaksi tekemisen tai rungon kiinnityskohdan vääntäminen takaisin suoraksi. Miten lienee jälkimmäinen paras toteuttaa ettei napsahda rungon korvakepaikka kokonaan poikki...

----------


## JackOja

> Pähkäilin vaihtoehdoiksi sinkulaksi tekemisen tai rungon kiinnityskohdan vääntäminen takaisin suoraksi. Miten lienee jälkimmäinen paras toteuttaa ettei napsahda rungon korvakepaikka kokonaan poikki...



Teräs kestää oikaisun.

----------


## brilleaux

Kai noi Campagnolot on sentään keskenään yhteensopivia?
11sp Chorus-kahvalla voi käskyttää record/super record vaihtajaa?


Sent from my iPhone 11 Pro Max  using Tapatalk

----------


## SSGT-92

Tämä ; https://www.campagnoloservicecentre.co.uk/faq/?id=18 antaisi ymmärtää että kyllä voi. Ultra-Shift:t vivut ja vaihtajat, kun ovat samaa perhettä, toimivat ristiin.

----------


## brilleaux

2011-2014 Chorus takavaihtajan jos vaihtaa uudempaan 2015-&gt;Chorukseen, netti antaa ymmärtää ettei vipu käy.

Voiko olla mahdollista?? Että osasopivuudet ovat Campalla vm-sidonnaisia?
Italians...vaihtaiskohan koko osasarjan Shimanoon...

Taitaa nimittäin olla hiukan väljä toi takavaihtaja kun sivusuunnassa häkkiä vääntelee.
Kyllä haukkasin tän pyörän kanssa hatullisen paskaa.
Ja myyjä ei näistä tietty tiennyt mitään/ katsonut asiakseen kertoa...


Sent from my iPhone 11 Pro Max  using Tapatalk

----------


## SSGT-92

Juu. tuo -14/15 on rajana, eivät toimi yhteen. Tuolla ;http://glorycycles.blogspot.com/2014...cal-group.html lisää.

----------


## TERU

Takavaihtajan rakenne ja toimintaperiaate on sellainen ettei pieni pehmeä sivuttaisjoustavuus haittaa ollenkaan. Luulenpa jo uutena vähin heiluvan. Kun korvake ja häkki ovat suoria, jousipalautteiset voimat kunnossa, samoin vaijerin kulku, niin toimii vuodesta toiseen ja tonnista toiseen. Toimii vähän kuin koura, peukalo ja sormet puristuvat vastakkain. Campasta en tosin tiedä mitään, mutta noin yleisperiaate, ei hevin kannata vaihtaa, kunhan ei mitään rymäystä satu.

----------


## Zorbuli

Osaisiko joku sattumalta sanoa mikä ohjainlaakeri on Bianchi Impulso pyörässä. Vm 2013. Joku FSA se on mutta ennen kuin aukaisen sen niin voisin jo katsoa löytyykö miten helposti uusi tilalle.

----------


## TERU

Lähes varma tieto, Fsa ZS4-CUSTOM. Tätä ovat käyttäneet hyvin monissa pyörämalleissaan.

----------


## El Cheapo

Pyörässäni oli aluperin 11-32 -takapakka, vaihdoin tilalle 11-28:n enkä lyhentänyt ketjua sillä kaikki toimi ongelmitta. Nyt haluan tilalle 11-25:n, tarvitseeko ketjua lyhentää vai meneekö vanhalla pituudella hyvin?
Vaihteisto on 6800 Ultegraa ja edessä 50/34.

----------


## Zorbuli

> Lähes varma tieto, Fsa ZS4-CUSTOM. Tätä ovat käyttäneet hyvin monissa pyörämalleissaan.



Kiitos tiedosta, täytyy avata ja katsoa olisiko siellä jotain tyyppimerkintää ennen kuin tilaa uuden. Facessa kun kysyin samaa niin sain pääasiassa vittuilua siitä että kun ei tiedä ulkoa mikä on oikea osa niin kannattaa käyttää ammattihuollossa.

----------


## TERU

> Pyörässäni oli aluperin 11-32 -takapakka, vaihdoin tilalle 11-28:n enkä lyhentänyt ketjua sillä kaikki toimi ongelmitta. Nyt haluan tilalle 11-25:n, tarvitseeko ketjua lyhentää vai meneekö vanhalla pituudella hyvin?
> Vaihteisto on 6800 Ultegraa ja edessä 50/34.



Ei ole välttämätöntä, edelleen ketju löysimmällä 34/11 rattailla. Halutessaan voi lyhentää, etenkin jos ei enää vanhaa pakkaa laita, niin järkevääkin.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Minulla oli pitkään maantiefillarissa edessä 52/36 ja takana 11-28. Pieni/pieni yhdistelmällä ketju jäi tietenkin löysälle kunnes päätin vaihtaa 52 eturattaan 50 piikkiseksi. Yksi linkki pois ja nyt on ketju sopivan kireä myös pieni/pieni yhdistelmällä. Toinen vaihtoehto olisi ollut vaihtaa 36ratas 38 piikkiseksi niin ei olisi tarvinnut ketjua lyhentää.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## palikka

Supertärkeä kysymys Shimanon hydrauliletkujen päähän työnnettävästä päätynipasta / insertistä! Valmiiden GRX jarrusatuloiden letkujen päässä oli valmiiksi asennettuina nämä ja päätynippojen päällä kalvo jottei neste valu pois eikä ilmaa pääse letkuun. Lyhensin kuitenkin letkut asennusvaiheessa ja ajattelin ottaa nämä talteen letkunpätkistä, kun helposti lähtee pois vetämällä kun letkunpätkän halkaisee pitkittäissuunnassa. Osoittautui kuitenkin sitkeäksi tapaukseksi irroittaa tuo kalvo. Jos olisin lyhentämättömänä asentanut niin, onko tuohon tarkoitus tökätä reikä vaiko riittääkö jarrukahvan painamisen aiheuttama paine puhkaisemaan tuon kalvon?

----------


## El Cheapo

> Ei ole välttämätöntä, edelleen ketju löysimmällä 34/11 rattailla. Halutessaan voi lyhentää, etenkin jos ei enää vanhaa pakkaa laita, niin järkevääkin.



Kiitän. Jos hampaiden määrään tulee näin suuri ero, niin onko järkevämpää ottaa pois 2 vai 3 linkkiä? Vanhaa pakkaa tuskin enää käytän vaikka hyväkuntoinen onkin. Siirrän sen sitten graveliin..

----------


## TERU

Ketju 50/25 asentoon ja siitä arvio paljonko sietää lyhentää, taitaa tarvita parillisen määrän eikä sitten liian lyhyeksi! 
Onhan ketjun pikaliitin käytössä?

----------


## TurboKoo

> Supertärkeä kysymys Shimanon hydrauliletkujen päähän työnnettävästä päätynipasta / insertistä! Valmiiden GRX jarrusatuloiden letkujen päässä oli valmiiksi asennettuina nämä ja päätynippojen päällä kalvo jottei neste valu pois eikä ilmaa pääse letkuun. Lyhensin kuitenkin letkut asennusvaiheessa ja ajattelin ottaa nämä talteen letkunpätkistä, kun helposti lähtee pois vetämällä kun letkunpätkän halkaisee pitkittäissuunnassa. Osoittautui kuitenkin sitkeäksi tapaukseksi irroittaa tuo kalvo. Jos olisin lyhentämättömänä asentanut niin, onko tuohon tarkoitus tökätä reikä vaiko riittääkö jarrukahvan painamisen aiheuttama paine puhkaisemaan tuon kalvon?



Kahvan sisällä on piikkimäinen insertti joka olisi puhkaissut kalvon.

----------


## El Cheapo

> Ketju 50/25 asentoon ja siitä arvio paljonko sietää lyhentää, taitaa tarvita parillisen määrän eikä sitten liian lyhyeksi! 
> Onhan ketjun pikaliitin käytössä?



Kyllä, pikaliittimiä käytetään. 
Lähden liikeelle kahdesta ja testaan. Kiitokset avusta.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Mielestäni 50/34 tai 52/36 yhdistelmä on haaste ketjun pituudelle jos hakee sopivaa ketjun kireyttä jokaiselle välitykselle koska noitten eturattaiden ero on liian suuri, 50/36 tai 52/38 on paljon parempi yhdistelmä. Pieni/pieni yhdistelmässä ketju jää roikkumaan kun vaihtajasta loppuu kiristysvara. Vaarana on tosiaan että ketju menee liian lyhyeksi jos aikoo ratkaista tuon ongelman lyhentämällä ketjua, toivottavasti El Cheapo onnistuu tuossa testissä.

----------


## jalkkis

Jeesatkaas (taas) tyhmää. Tavallinen kartiolaakereilla varustettu napa. Säätö/kiristys tuottaa tuskaa. Edelleen. Olen kiristänyt toisen puolen ensin mutta toista kiristettäessä akseli alkaa pyörimään mukana ja homma menee aika hankalaksi. Ihan oikeat ja ko. operaatioon tarkoitetut työkalut on mutta se ei auta kun akseli pyörii mukana. 

Miten "lukita" akseli paikoilleen? Mietin jo tuplamutteria ja niiden väliin L-muotoinen rauta, jonka toisessa päässä hahlo, johon laittasi pinnan... Vai onko mulla nyt taas kerran ihan väärä taktiikka?

----------


## Hower

> Kyllä haukkasin tän pyörän kanssa hatullisen paskaa.



Äh... onko niiden vaihteidenkin kanssa noin isoa ongelmaa? Tilapäinen v...tutus vai oikeesti?

----------


## rymy

> Jeesatkaas (taas) tyhmää. Tavallinen kartiolaakereilla varustettu napa. Säätö/kiristys tuottaa tuskaa. Edelleen. Olen kiristänyt toisen puolen ensin mutta toista kiristettäessä akseli alkaa pyörimään mukana ja homma menee aika hankalaksi. Ihan oikeat ja ko. operaatioon tarkoitetut työkalut on mutta se ei auta kun akseli pyörii mukana. 
> 
> Miten "lukita" akseli paikoilleen? Mietin jo tuplamutteria ja niiden väliin L-muotoinen rauta, jonka toisessa päässä hahlo, johon laittasi pinnan... Vai onko mulla nyt taas kerran ihan väärä taktiikka?



Itse oon laitanut fiilapenkin, tai kuten täällä Raumalla sanotaan "Ruustuukin", leukoihin kupari- tai alumiinilevyt ja rutistanut akselin niiden väliin. Ei ole koskaan navan akselin kierteet vahinkoittuneet.

Toinen keino ei pikalukitteisissa pyörissä pitää toisen puolen kiristysmutteri piukassa ja säätää löysän puolen laakerisäätömuttereita. Tällöin siis kiekko paikallaan pyörässä.

Lisäystä: Yleensähän riittää kun fiilapenkillä tai lukituspihdeillä lukitsee kireän puolen lukitusmutterin. Tai laittaa vaikka lukituspihtien leukoihin esim. riittävästi teippiä ja tällä lukitsee akselin näin.

----------


## Fiets

Ongelma: Gravel-pyörän voimansiirrossa ei kestä ketjut. Voimansiirto on muuten 5800-sarjan 105, mutta kampisarja FSA Omega.

Ostin pyörän uutena ja olen ajanut sillä noin 3500km. Voimansiirto alkuperäinen ketjuja lukuunottamatta. Tapana on ollut irrottaa ketjut pesua varten ja halusin säästää ketjulukkojen hinnassa ja liittää ketjut ketjupinnillä -> ketjupinnillä liitetyt ketjut katkesivat ensimmäisellä lenkillä. Lenkki jäi vuoden viimeiseksi ja tämän kevään ekalla lenkillä oli toiset ketjupinnillä liitetyt, käytetyt ketjut, jotka myös katkesivat ensimmäisellä lenkillä. Laitoin sitten pakasta uudet ketjut ketjulukolla varustettuna. Nämä kestivät n. 800km, kunnes katkesivat. Nyt oli onneksi ketjutyökalu ja ketjulukko mukana, niin pääsi ajamalla kotiin asti. Katsoin ketjuja lähemmin ja niissä on 7 murtunutta lenkkiä. 

En keksi mikä tämän aiheuttaa. Pakka ei näytä kuluneelta eikä siinä ole vääntyneitä tai muuten epätavalliselta näyttäviä hampaita. Myös eturattaat näyttävät normaaleilta. 

Mikään käyttövirhekään tätä tuskin aiheuttaa, koska maantiepyöräni 105 voimaansiirto on kovemmalla käytöllä eikä siitä ole koskaan ketjut katkenneet....

Uusi takapakka paikalleen ja toivoa, että sillä korjaantuu?

----------


## SSGT-92

Murtumia omaavista sivulenkeistä täällä ollut juttua ja kuvia ennenkin. Niiden ketjujen merkkiä en nyt muista tähän hätään.
Mikäs ketju kyseessä tällä kertaa ?

----------


## Fiets

> Murtumia omaavista sivulenkeistä täällä ollut juttua ja kuvia ennenkin. Niiden ketjujen merkkiä en nyt muista tähän hätään.
> Mikäs ketju kyseessä tällä kertaa ?



Olen käyttänyt sekä maantie- että gravel-pyörässä ainoastaan Shimanon HG601 ketjuja.

----------


## Limetic

Onko renkaiden rullattavuuksissa hirveästi eroja tällaiselle aloittelijalle? Ostin Radon ZR Team 8.0 alkuvuodesta ja nyt on tullut useampi sata kilometriä ajeltua. Kysessää on etujousitettu maastopyörä ja ajot on 80% asfaltilla, loput hiekkatiellä. Metsään ei ole menemistä. 
Renkaina radonissa tuli mukana Schwalbe Nobby Nicit. Nyt koeajoin täysjousitettua Cuben pyörää ja siinä oli jotkin toiset renkaat jotka eivät olleet niin korkealla kuviolla. Tuntui että Cube rullasi asfaltilla alamäessä aivan erilailla ja oma radon melkeinpä tuntuu jarruttavan alamäissä  :Leveä hymy:  Onko kyse pyörästä vai renkaista...
Continentalin Race Kingit on motonetissä 19,90€, mutta saanko näistä mitään iloa verrattuna nobbyihin?

----------


## SSGT-92

Esim. tuolta ; https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/.../rp-prod116487  katsoo arvosteluja, ni et ole ainut kellä ne ei kestä. Toiset taasen kehuu kovastikin.
Jos eivät kestä, vaihda toisenlaisiin.

----------


## TurboKoo

> Olen käyttänyt sekä maantie- että gravel-pyörässä ainoastaan Shimanon HG601 ketjuja.



Millä peset ketjut? Kuulostaa, että peset ketjut liian vahvalla hapolla

----------


## Fiets

En muista kerkesinkö näitä nyt katkenneita ketjuja pesemään erikseen, mutta pesin pyörän kertaalleen laimennetulla Pinelinellä, jolloin ketjut tuli samalla puhdistettua. Maantiepyörän ketjut olen pariin otteeseen pessyt Bilteman rasvan kylmäpoistoaineella eikä maantiepyörässä ole ketjujen keston kanssa ollut ongelmia. 

Otin ketjut pyörästä irti ja ketjujen sisäpuolella (missä ei ole tekstejä) oli 9 haljennutta lenkkiä. Ulkopuolella (missä tekstit) haljenneita lenkkejä on siis 7. Voisikohan olla jopa viallinen ketju...?

----------


## kervelo

> Onko renkaiden rullattavuuksissa hirveästi eroja tällaiselle aloittelijalle?



Kyllähän renkaissa eroja on. Tuolla niitä on mittailtu: https://www.bicyclerollingresistance.com/

Ostoksille lähtiessä kannattaa olla tarkkana, sillä valmistajat tekevät yleensä saman nimisestä renkaasta useampia erilaisia versioita, joiden ominaisuudet voivat poiketa toisistaan paljonkin.

----------


## jonitzi

Sram DUB BB92 keskiölle pitäisi irroitus ja asennus työkalu hommata.
Onko suosituksia? Ei ollutkaan niin helppo rasti mitä kuvittelin, ilmeisesti tuo keskiö tarvitsee oman työkalun?

----------


## Visqu

> Sram DUB BB92 keskiölle pitäisi irroitus ja asennus työkalu hommata.
> Onko suosituksia? Ei ollutkaan niin helppo rasti mitä kuvittelin, ilmeisesti tuo keskiö tarvitsee oman työkalun?



Irrotustyökaluksi käy mikä vaan 30mm akselille tarkoitettu, DUBissa on sisähalkaisijaltaan 30mm laakeri joka on holkitettu 28.99mm akselille.
Asennukseen on ainakin Wheels MFG:llä jokin ~12mm keskireiällä oleva prässisovite, saatavuudesta en tiedä.
https://r2-bike.com/WHEELS-MFG-Open-...29x42-SRAM-DUB

----------


## jonitzi

Kiitokset tuosta ainakin saa mitat jos itse sorvailee.

https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...rackets-780818
Onko Shimanon keskiöt erilaiset vai käykö tuo myös Sramin keskiöille?

----------


## hitlike

Toimiiko BMX-jarrukahvat niin sanottujen maantiejarrujen eli dual pivot vannejarrujen kanssa?

----------


## mjarkko

Kuinka paljon rattaan halkaisija kasvaa, kun koko kasvaa 42-> 44 -piikkiseksi

----------


## pedelec

> Kuinka paljon rattaan halkaisija kasvaa, kun koko kasvaa 42-> 44 -piikkiseksi



2 piikkiä on noin 1 tuuma, eli halkaisija kasvaa noin 25,4mm / Pi, eli 8-9mm.

----------


## TeekooVee

https://www.rosebikes.fi/shimano-deo...0-fach-2689571

Tietojeni mukaan Shimano MTB 11-spd ja 10-spd eivät ole yhteensopivia. 

Elikkä kysymys kuuluu miten tuossa on toteututettu se että tuop RD tukee 10/11? Onko siinä kaksi eri reittiä kaapelille tms?

____

Lähteenä olen referoinut tätä https://bike.bikegremlin.com/1278/bi...compatibility/

*10 speed MTB RD*Rear shift ratio of this RD is about 1.2. It  is only compatible with Shimano 10 speed MTB shifters and nothing else.  Shimano calls this system *Dyna-Sys*.


*11 speed MTB*Rear shift ratio is around 1.1. Compatible with Shimano MTB 11 speed shifters. Shimano calls this system *Dyna-Sys*, same as 10 speed MTB, but they’re not compatible!

----------


## metusala

> https://www.rosebikes.fi/shimano-deo...0-fach-2689571
> 
> Tietojeni mukaan Shimano MTB 11-spd ja 10-spd eivät ole yhteensopivia. 
> 
> Elikkä kysymys kuuluu miten tuossa on toteututettu se että tuop RD tukee 10/11? Onko siinä kaksi eri reittiä kaapelille tms?
> 
> ____
> 
> Lähteenä olen referoinut tätä https://bike.bikegremlin.com/1278/bi...compatibility/
> ...




Teknisia tietoja on järkevämpi katsoa valmistaja sivuilta missä RD-M5120 löytyy sekä 10s että 11s taulukosta: 
https://productinfo.shimano.com/#/co...432&acid=C-435

----------


## mjarkko

> 2 piikkiä on noin 1 tuuma, eli halkaisija kasvaa noin 25,4mm / Pi, eli 8-9mm.



Kiitos tiedosta, eiköhän uusi sitten sovi hyvin.

----------


## brilleaux

Jos tässä tulevaisuudessa istuttaa taakse Campan 12-vaihteisen setin, mahtaneeko 11-vaihteisen setin eturattaat hyväksyä 12-vaihteisen ketjun?

----------


## _mkoo_

Sramin kanssa pientä kitkaa.
Kukas osaisi kertoa mikä lienee vikana, 12 vaihteinen sram vaihteisto, iso leipä eli ykkönen toimii kyllä, mutta kakkonen-nelonen ei kunnolla, tai siis ketjut hyppii yli, ja aika rytinä? 5-12 sitten toimii taas ihan moitteetta, eli vaihteet napsahtelee silmään niinkun pitääkin, onko kellään aavistusta mikä olisi kyseessä?
-kiitän

----------


## SSGT-92

> Jos tässä tulevaisuudessa istuttaa taakse Campan 12-vaihteisen setin, mahtaneeko 11-vaihteisen setin eturattaat hyväksyä 12-vaihteisen ketjun?



Ketjujen sisämitta pysyy samana 9 - 12 vaihteisissa.Tuolla , https://bike.bikegremlin.com/3555/bi...ion-standards/
 Jos ei ulkomitoiltaan kapeampi ketju sitten aiheuta ongelmia etuvaihtajan kanssa suhteessa eturattaiden välinen etäisyys toisistaan.

----------


## Kanuuna

> Sramin kanssa pientä kitkaa.
> Kukas osaisi kertoa mikä lienee vikana, 12 vaihteinen sram vaihteisto, iso leipä eli ykkönen toimii kyllä, mutta kakkonen-nelonen ei kunnolla, tai siis ketjut hyppii yli, ja aika rytinä? 5-12 sitten toimii taas ihan moitteetta, eli vaihteet napsahtelee silmään niinkun pitääkin, onko kellään aavistusta mikä olisi kyseessä?
> -kiitän



Veikkaisin, että häkki tai korvake on vinossa. Toisen päädyn saa monesti toimimaan vinolla korvakkeella, mutta toinen pääty jää sitten arpomaan vaihteita. Toki ongelmana voi olla vaikka vääntyneet rattaat, mutten uskoisi, että kaikilla 2-4 vaihteilla olisi vääntyneitä rattaita.

----------


## _mkoo_

> Veikkaisin, että häkki tai korvake on vinossa. Toisen päädyn saa monesti toimimaan vinolla korvakkeella, mutta toinen pääty jää sitten arpomaan vaihteita. Toki ongelmana voi olla vaikka vääntyneet rattaat, mutten uskoisi, että kaikilla 2-4 vaihteilla olisi vääntyneitä rattaita.



Ei ole kauaa kun vaihdoin korvakkeen, eikä se ole ottanut osumaakaan, siis vaihtaja, nyt just tuli mieleen että onko pieni välys joka tekee klappia pitemmällä vipuvarrella, niin nuo pisimmällä olevat eivät oo ihan tarkkoja. Se vaihtajan pultti voi olla hieman löysä. Tai kakkaa jossakin niissä kiristys osissa.

----------


## Kuminauha

Tähän liittyen taitaa olla normaalia, että SRAM:n NX vaihtaja heiluu korvakkessa hieman vaikka pultti olisi momentissaan. Tämä siis vain kun häkki on lukittu auki. Kun taas jousen kiristämä niin ei heilu enää

----------


## _mkoo_

> Tähän liittyen taitaa olla normaalia, että SRAM:n NX vaihtaja heiluu korvakkessa hieman vaikka pultti olisi momentissaan. Tämä siis vain kun häkki on lukittu auki. Kun taas jousen kiristämä niin ei heilu enää



Nyt on paikalla XX1 .
Ja kyllä, toi halppis oli kyllä kaikin puolin pletku.

----------


## uusitunnus

> https://www.rosebikes.fi/shimano-deo...0-fach-2689571
> 
> Tietojeni mukaan Shimano MTB 11-spd ja 10-spd eivät ole yhteensopivia. 
> 
> Elikkä kysymys kuuluu miten tuossa on toteututettu se että tuop RD tukee 10/11? Onko siinä kaksi eri reittiä kaapelille tms?
> 
> ____
> 
> Lähteenä olen referoinut tätä https://bike.bikegremlin.com/1278/bi...compatibility/
> ...







Tätä itsekin katsoin kun nämä uudet Deoret julkaistiin.

Ennestäänhän oli jo tiedossa (löytyy netistäkin monia keskusteluja aiheesta) että Shimanon 10- ja 11-vaihteiset maastotakavaihtajat toimivat ristiin hyvin. Itselläni oli esimerkiksi 11-vaihteinen M7000 slx käytössä 10-vaihteisen Saintin vaihdevivun kanssa (tietty ketju ja rattaat oli 10-vaihteisia) ja hyvin toimi, pystyi ajamaan ihan voimansiirtoa säälimättä. Tuohon aikaan muutama vuosi sitten Shimanon virallinen kanta oli, että 10- ja 11-vaihteiset systeemit eivät mitenkään toimi ristiin, mutta totuus on toinen ja nyt näköjään sen epäsuorasti myöntävätkin.

Esimerkiksi video vuodelta 2016:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7cSjUPJLrZU
11-vaihteinen XT-vaihtaja 10-vaihteisella vaihdevivulla ja toimii

Ja toinen samanlainen video vuodelta 2015:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1I4WzYbOb4M
Eli taas 11-vaihteinen XT ja 10-vaihteinen vaihdevipu.


Ja uusien Deorejen vetosuhteet ovat edelleen ennallaan, ostin uuden 11-vaihteisen Deoren ja laitoin 11-vaihteisen XT-vaihdevivun sen pariksi ja pelaa ilman ongelmia. Eli Shimano ei voi käyttää mitään vetosuhteen vaihtumisia verukkeena miksi sama takavaihtaja nyt yhtäkkiä toimiikin sekä 10- että 11-vaihteisen vaihdevivun kanssa. Maanteipuolellahan Tiagralle kävi vetosuhteen vaihdos, uusi Tiagra oli 10-vaihteinen mutta vaihdevipu vetikin vaijeria saman verran kuin 11-vaihteinen vaihdevipu. Elikkäs jos ostaa 4700 Tiagran 10-vaihteisen takavaihtajan, niin ei toimi esim vanhan 10-vaihteisen Ultegran vivun kanssa.

----------


## Felippe14

Osaisiko täällä valistuneemmat auttaa Shimano Tiagran takavaihtajan tai -pakan säädöissä? Puolison maantiepyörä tuli tehtaalta lähes ajokunnossa ja vain vaihtajat on temppuilleet. Etuvaihtajan kanssa piti painia muutama ilta ja nyt pyörä on kutakuinkin ajettava.

Ongelmana siis ketjun tippuminen/pomppiminen takarattailla, erityisesti toiseksi, kolmanneksi ja neljänneksi pienimmillä rattailla. Kun ajan takana ja seuraan miten ketju käyttäytyy niin näkee selvästi, miten ketju on välillä menossa pienemmällä rattaalle, muttei kuitenkaan tipu sinne. Tämä on varmaan perus juttuja, mutta olisi mahtava saada joltain täsmä vinkki, jolla lähteä poistamaan tuota ominaisuutta.

----------


## TeekooVee

> Osaisiko täällä valistuneemmat auttaa Shimano Tiagran takavaihtajan tai -pakan säädöissä? Puolison maantiepyörä tuli tehtaalta lähes ajokunnossa ja vain vaihtajat on temppuilleet. Etuvaihtajan kanssa piti painia muutama ilta ja nyt pyörä on kutakuinkin ajettava.
> 
> Ongelmana siis ketjun tippuminen/pomppiminen takarattailla, erityisesti toiseksi, kolmanneksi ja neljänneksi pienimmillä rattailla. Kun ajan takana ja seuraan miten ketju käyttäytyy niin näkee selvästi, miten ketju on välillä menossa pienemmällä rattaalle, muttei kuitenkaan tipu sinne. Tämä on varmaan perus juttuja, mutta olisi mahtava saada joltain täsmä vinkki, jolla lähteä poistamaan tuota ominaisuutta.



Ite olen opetellut noita uutuupista. Takapään säätö on IMO helpompi kuin etu.

----------


## Myssy

Takarattaiden säätämiseksi menee itselläkin parissa pyörässä, ja kysymys kuuluukin: onko normaalia että noin 1000km jälkeen rupeaa takavaihtajan säätö olemaan tarpeen? Kyseessä 105-sarjalainen, toki vanha.

----------


## JackOja

> ...onko normaalia että noin 1000km jälkeen rupeaa takavaihtajan säätö olemaan tarpeen? ...



On jos olet juuri tuolloin alkanut käyttää uutta vaijeria ja/tai kuoria. Vaijeri venyy alussa ja (huonolaatuinen) kuori voi painua kasaan tai "asettua".

----------


## Myssy

Ok! Kiitos!

----------


## nakamura10

mistä löytyy runkokorvake vakavaihtajaan xt 9v? onko mitä englanniksi? vai onko ihan pyörän valmistajalta tiedusteltava?

----------


## Benny

> mistä löytyy runkokorvake vakavaihtajaan xt 9v? onko mitä englanniksi? vai onko ihan pyörän valmistajalta tiedusteltava?



"Derailleur hanger" ja kysy valmistajalta, tai googlaile netistsä rungon merkin ja mallin mukaan.

----------


## Zorbuli

Mitä asennustahnaa/pastaa kannattaisi käyttää satulatolpan ja stemmin/tangon asennuksessa? Kyseessä alumiiniosat. Jotain ainetta ainakin satulatolpassa on minulla ollut kun pyörän aikanaan ostin uutena.

----------


## markkut

> Ite olen opetellut noita uutuupista. Takapään säätö on IMO helpompi kuin etu.



Itse en tuubiohjeilla meinannut saada etuvaihtajaa järkeviin säätöihin (kolmea eri 105-sukupolvea, kaikissa samaa ongelmaa). Aina meni vaijeri niin kireälle, että isommalle eturattaalle vaihtaessa pelkäsi, että vaihtajan vipu katkeaa. Shimanon vaihtajakohtaisista Dealer's Manualeista sitten löytyi vihdoin ohjeet, joilla sain vaihtajan kunnon säätöihin.

----------


## Benny

Samaa kuin kuituosien kanssa.

Esimerkiksi tälläistä:

https://www.xxl.fi/muc-off-carbon-gr...146282_1_style

----------


## Benny

> Mitä asennustahnaa/pastaa kannattaisi käyttää satulatolpan ja stemmin/tangon asennuksessa? Kyseessä alumiiniosat. Jotain ainetta ainakin satulatolpassa on minulla ollut kun pyörän aikanaan ostin uutena.



Samaa kuin kuituosien kanssa.

Esimerkiksi tälläistä:

https://www.xxl.fi/muc-off-carbon-gr...146282_1_style

----------


## Pexxi

Vapaarattaassa vähän klappia. Akselista kun edestakaisin vetää niin ei ole mutta vapaaraattasta vääntäessä on. Akseli ok, vapaaratasta ei ehtinyt irroittamaan (tiennyt miten irtoaa) kun ei ole oma pyörä ja piti saada kasaan. Vapaarattaan laakerit sökö vai mikä lie?

----------


## tuomokoo

Nippeleitä on alkanut cyclosta menemään melkein joka toisella lenkillä, lähinnä etuvanteesta. Kannattaako nuo vaihtaa kaikki kerralla uusiin, kun suurimmalla osalla on se noin 4000km takana? Onko niissä laadullisia eroja ja siten väliä mitä laittaa?

----------


## uusitunnus

> Nippeleitä on alkanut cyclosta menemään melkein joka toisella lenkillä, lähinnä etuvanteesta. Kannattaako nuo vaihtaa kaikki kerralla uusiin, kun suurimmalla osalla on se noin 4000km takana? Onko niissä laadullisia eroja ja siten väliä mitä laittaa?



Ovatko alumiinia vai messinkiä? Mulla alkoi yksi talvi napsumaan alumiininippeleitä poikki päivittäin työmatkakäytössä. Viisi päivää jaksoin yksitellen niitä vaihdella kunnes totesin että pistetään kaikki kerralla uusiksi. Huonot alumiininippelit voivat päästä hapettumaan ja hajoamaan olosuhteiden takia, itselläni tuon aiheutti muutaman kuukauden ajo loskavellissä ja tiesuolassa.

----------


## Sambolo

> Vapaarattaassa vähän klappia. Akselista kun edestakaisin vetää niin ei ole mutta vapaaraattasta vääntäessä on. Akseli ok, vapaaratasta ei ehtinyt irroittamaan (tiennyt miten irtoaa) kun ei ole oma pyörä ja piti saada kasaan. Vapaarattaan laakerit sökö vai mikä lie?



Oman kokemuksen mukaan ominaisuus halpisnavoissa.

----------


## tuomokoo

Joo ovat alunippeleitä ja kun tarkemmin katsoo niin onhan niissä hapettuman merkkejä. Vein etuvanteen nippeleiden vaihtoon paikalliseen. Ei löytynyt mustia nippeleitä alkuperäisten mustien tilalle, mutta korjaaja sanoi kiiltävien kestävänkin paremmin. Tiedä sitten mihin tuo perustuu... Toivottavasti lenkkien keskeytykset vähenee tuolla operaatiolla  :Hymy:

----------


## Zorbuli

Shimano XT M8100 1x12 takavaihtajan säätö menossa. Onko normaalia että ketju makaa "pienimmällä (10T)" rattaalla ollessaan hyvinkin löysästi chainstayn päällä kun ei ole ns. veto päällä. Vaihtaja vaihtaa ihan hyvin kaikki välitykset. Ensimmäinen pyörä moisella tekniikalla ja ihmettelen vain että tuohon hakkaa runkoa jatkuvasti kun on niin löysällä ja kulkee hyvin lähellä chainstayta koko ajan. Toki chainstayssä on suoja yläpuolella mutta silti. Pyörä on siis uusi pakasta otettu Canyon Lux missä pitäisi olla ketju jo valmiiksi oikean mittainen. "isoimmalla (51T) takarattaalla ketju on hyvin jämäkkä joten ehkäpä se on oikean mittainen sitten.

----------


## brilleaux

Spessuun vois vaihtaa pienemmän eturieskan, 53:n on näille kintuille aika iso. 
Mahtaako tämä olla oikea?

https://www.mantel.com/fi/campagnolo-fc-co050-chainring

Tässä nykyinen:



Edit: on muuten järjetön hinnoittelu; pieni ja iso ratas 250e. Koko kampisetin saa 300euroon.
https://www.condorcycles.com/product...speed-chainset

----------


## Zorbuli

> Shimano XT M8100 1x12 takavaihtajan säätö menossa. Onko normaalia että ketju makaa "pienimmällä (10T)" rattaalla ollessaan hyvinkin löysästi chainstayn päällä kun ei ole ns. veto päällä. Vaihtaja vaihtaa ihan hyvin kaikki välitykset. Ensimmäinen pyörä moisella tekniikalla ja ihmettelen vain että tuohon hakkaa runkoa jatkuvasti kun on niin löysällä ja kulkee hyvin lähellä chainstayta koko ajan. Toki chainstayssä on suoja yläpuolella mutta silti. Pyörä on siis uusi pakasta otettu Canyon Lux missä pitäisi olla ketju jo valmiiksi oikean mittainen. "isoimmalla (51T) takarattaalla ketju on hyvin jämäkkä joten ehkäpä se on oikean mittainen sitten.




Tämä case taisi selvitä. Vaihtajan säätöruuvilla millä säädetään etäisyys takapakkaan pystysuunnassa sai vaihtajan oikeaan asentoon että ketju kiristyi kunnolla.

----------


## Zorbuli

Mutta jatketaan kysymyksillä.

Ketju vaihtaa hyvin läpi koko pakan. Muutamilla rattailla ketju jää ns. rallattamaan ja vaihtajan häkistä näkee että ei kulje kunnolla kun häkki tärisee/nykii hiukan. Mites tämä rallatus säädetään pois?

----------


## brilleaux

Onko takavaihtaja lähellä "ääriasentoa" kun ollaan sillä 51t takarattaalla? Mun maantiepyörässä on muuten 53T eturatas, on tää menny hulluksi.  :Sarkastinen: 

Mutta missä myydään pyöriä ulos väärin säädettyinä? Kiinnostaa tietää.





> Ketju vaihtaa hyvin läpi koko pakan. Muutamilla rattailla ketju jää ns. rallattamaan ja vaihtajan häkistä näkee että ei kulje kunnolla kun häkki tärisee/nykii hiukan. Mites tämä rallatus säädetään pois?



Mulla teki kuluneet vaijerit+kuoret samaa oiretta. Kummallista.

----------


## Pexxi

Hullu arvaus että Canyonilta... Onko se vaihtaja jo liian lähellä pakkaa? Kai laitoit suurimmalla rattaalla sen etäisyyden? Pitkältä ketjultahan toi muuten tuntui mutta erikoista että on tehtaalta tommosena lähtenyt. Veikkaus edelleen että Canyon.

----------


## Laars

12spd Shimanon säätö on aika helppo keissi. Takavaihtajan häkin takapuolella on kaksi nuolta, viiva ja teksti 51, isoimman rattaan (51t) hampaat kohdistetaan tuohon viivaan, silloin etäisyys on säädetty oikein. Kun etäisyys on oikea, niin 11t rattaalla kunhan ketjuun jää pieni jännitys (eli ei roiku löysänä chainstayn päällä) niin ketjun mitta on oikea. 

Sen jälkeen säädät vaihdevivusta vaijerin kireyden niin, että vaihtajan ylin rissa on about linjassa pakan kanssa. Jos jollain vaihteella pikkasen napsuu, niin pyöräytä vivusta vaijeria yksi kliksu suuntaan tai toiseen kunnes napsunta loppuu. 

Ei tuo omasta mielestä mikään äärimmäisen tarkka ole säädön suhteen, mutta onhan käytössä Shimanon ketju, sekä Shimanon HG+ ketjulle sopiva eturatas? 
Jos ruksutusta tapahtuu vaan taaksepäin pyöriteltäessä, niin siitä ei niin kannata välittää, jos kaikki toimii ok eteenpäin polkiessa. 

Lisäksi onhan pakka sekä taka-akseli momentissa?

----------


## TERU

> Mutta jatketaan kysymyksillä.
> 
> Ketju vaihtaa hyvin läpi koko pakan. Muutamilla rattailla ketju jää ns. rallattamaan ja vaihtajan häkistä näkee että ei kulje kunnolla kun häkki tärisee/nykii hiukan. Mites tämä rallatus säädetään pois?



Jousipalautteinen tekniikka ei siedä paljonkaan jumia vaijerissa, kahvojen tai vaihtajan nivelissäkään, ohutta öljyä noihin, ei kuitenkaan ketjuöljyä.

----------


## SSGT-92

> Spessuun vois vaihtaa pienemmän eturieskan, 53:n on näille kintuille aika iso. 
> Mahtaako tämä olla oikea?
> 
> https://www.mantel.com/fi/campagnolo-fc-co050-chainring
> 
> edit: on muuten järjetön hinnoittelu; pieni ja iso ratas 250e. Koko kampisetin saa 300euroon.
> https://www.condorcycles.com/product...speed-chainset



Tuota, onko niiden rattaiden pakko olla campan tekemiä.Tuolla 110 bcd:ä valikoimaa riittää.
Esim. tuollainen;https://shop.fullspeedahead.com/en/t...uper-chainring
Vaikka tuolta ;https://www.bike24.com/p2220981.html?menu=1000,4,122

----------


## brilleaux

> Tuota, onko niiden rattaiden pakko olla campan tekemiä.Tuolla 110 bcd:ä valikoimaa riittää.
> Esim. tuollainen;https://shop.fullspeedahead.com/en/t...uper-chainring
> Vaikka tuolta ;https://www.bike24.com/p2220981.html?menu=1000,4,122



No mutta kun foorumilla sanotaan että S-worksiin ei saa laittaa mitä tahansa! Saati että Campagnoloon sekoittais muuta merkkiä!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## TERU

No sitten tästä
https://www.bike-components.de/en/co...rer=Campagnolo

----------


## Zorbuli

> 12spd Shimanon säätö on aika helppo keissi. Takavaihtajan häkin takapuolella on kaksi nuolta, viiva ja teksti 51, isoimman rattaan (51t) hampaat kohdistetaan tuohon viivaan, silloin etäisyys on säädetty oikein. Kun etäisyys on oikea, niin 11t rattaalla kunhan ketjuun jää pieni jännitys (eli ei roiku löysänä chainstayn päällä) niin ketjun mitta on oikea. 
> 
> Sen jälkeen säädät vaihdevivusta vaijerin kireyden niin, että vaihtajan ylin rissa on about linjassa pakan kanssa. Jos jollain vaihteella pikkasen napsuu, niin pyöräytä vivusta vaijeria yksi kliksu suuntaan tai toiseen kunnes napsunta loppuu. 
> 
> Ei tuo omasta mielestä mikään äärimmäisen tarkka ole säädön suhteen, mutta onhan käytössä Shimanon ketju, sekä Shimanon HG+ ketjulle sopiva eturatas? 
> Jos ruksutusta tapahtuu vaan taaksepäin pyöriteltäessä, niin siitä ei niin kannata välittää, jos kaikki toimii ok eteenpäin polkiessa. 
> 
> Lisäksi onhan pakka sekä taka-akseli momentissa?



Kiitos vinkeistä: Tarkennuksena vielä.....

Pyörä on siis uusi, juuri pakasta vedetty Canyon Lux eli osat ovat uudet ja pyörässä on täydellinen Shimano XT järjestelmä.

Tarkoitatko että ketjun pitää olla 11T rattaalla vai pienimmällä eli 10T rattaalla jolloin ketjuun pitää jäädä pieni jännitys. Itsellä siis 10-51 takapakka.

----------


## arctic biker

> Ovatko alumiinia vai messinkiä? Mulla alkoi yksi talvi napsumaan alumiininippeleitä poikki päivittäin työmatkakäytössä. Viisi päivää jaksoin yksitellen niitä vaihdella kunnes totesin että pistetään kaikki kerralla uusiksi. Huonot alumiininippelit voivat päästä hapettumaan ja hajoamaan olosuhteiden takia, itselläni tuon aiheutti muutaman kuukauden ajo loskavellissä ja tiesuolassa.



Alunippelit on syvältä, vuoden satunnaisessa ajossa meni kolme.

----------


## Laars

> Kiitos vinkeistä: Tarkennuksena vielä.....
> 
> Pyörä on siis uusi, juuri pakasta vedetty Canyon Lux eli osat ovat uudet ja pyörässä on täydellinen Shimano XT järjestelmä.
> 
> Tarkoitatko että ketjun pitää olla 11T rattaalla vai pienimmällä eli 10T rattaalla jolloin ketjuun pitää jäädä pieni jännitys. Itsellä siis 10-51 takapakka.



Ajatusvirhe, 10T piti siis kirjoittaa. 
Jos kaikki kikat on koitettu, niin sitten se lienee se perinteinen, eli vaihtajankorvake on pikkasen vino ja vaatii suoristuksen. Ei ole mitenkään eriskummallista, että uudessa pyörässä on korvake vino. 

Mutta kun kyseessä on uusi pyörä, niin takuuhuoltoon vaan.

----------


## Aakoo

> Spessuun vois vaihtaa pienemmän eturieskan, 53:n on näille kintuille aika iso. 
> Mahtaako tämä olla oikea?
> 
> https://www.mantel.com/fi/campagnolo-fc-co050-chainring
> 
> Tässä nykyinen:



Eikös noi ole ns. standardikammet eikä kompaktit? Jos näin, niin bcd on 135mm johon ei taida Campalla olla pienempiä rattaita. Tarvikkeena löytyy esim. Stronglight https://www.bike24.com/p237314.html?menu=1000,4,122 . Muita valmistajia Campan rattaille on TA Specialites ja Miche.

----------


## brilleaux

> Eikös noi ole ns. standardikammet eikä kompaktit? Jos näin, niin bcd on 135mm johon ei taida Campalla olla pienempiä rattaita.



Juu ilmeisesti juuri näin. Eli tarvitaan vain isommat reidet.


https://www.campagnolo.com/media/fil...EV01_02_15.pdf

----------


## kervelo

> Juu ilmeisesti juuri näin. Eli tarvitaan vain isommat reidet...



Campan omien rattaiden ostaminen ei välttämättä ole järkevää, jos lähes samaan hintaan saa kammet. Niissä sentään tulee samalla mukana uudet laakerit.

Merlinin tarjous: uudempaa mallia ja siksi hiukan erilainen muotoilu.
*​*https://www.merlincycles.com/campagn...eed-79613.html

----------


## brilleaux

^Harvinaisen totta. Mutta mennään vanhoilla vielä, ihan ok kunnossa ovat vielä kuitenkin. Poljetaan lisää niin se 53T tulee tutuksi.  :Hymy:

----------


## TERU

Ajattelin myös ensin ehdottaa uusia compacti-kampia, mutta kun katsoin hintoja jätin...

Pakan valinnalla luulen ma pääsee sopivampaan/parempaan välitysalaan, omaan ajoon ja maastoonkin paremmin sopivaan, pienimmät rattaat pakasta pois ja niin isoa isompaan päähän kuin onnistuu nykyisellä pyörän tekniikalla. Pakkoja saa kohtuuhinnalla eikä merkkikään näy kovin julkisesti.🤗

----------


## brilleaux

^Ihan ok olen kyllä pärjännyt nykyisellä 11-32 pakalla. Toki 11-53 välitystä ei juuri tarvita.  :Leveä hymy: 
Ehkä muutama alamäki on missä sitä hetkellisesti saa käytettyä.

----------


## TERU

Tai ammattilaisten loppuspurtissa kelpo, mutta kun jo 32, niin eipä sitten pakanvaihtoonkaan.
Jos ei olisi noin hieno väline kyseessä, olisi vielä konsteja.

----------


## hemppa

Laita 12-32 pakka niin saat periaatteessa yhden lisävaihteen käyttöön

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Pikakysymys: Kaverini miettii mahdollisimman hoitovapaata pyörää, ovatko mekaaniset levyjarrut vähemmän huoltoa vaativat kuin hydrauliset?

----------


## Marsusram

> Pikakysymys: Kaverini miettii mahdollisimman hoitovapaata pyörää, ovatko mekaaniset levyjarrut vähemmän huoltoa vaativat kuin hydrauliset?



Ei, mutta onnistuu perustyökaluilla helpommin.

----------


## pedelec

> Pikakysymys: Kaverini miettii mahdollisimman hoitovapaata pyörää, ovatko mekaaniset levyjarrut vähemmän huoltoa vaativat kuin hydrauliset?



Jos oikeasti hoitovapaata pyörää haluaa, niin silloin pitäisi painottaa ihan muita komponentteja kuin jarruja. Mieluummin vaikka napavaihde ja mahdollisesti jopa hihnaveto ketjun tilalle.

----------


## brilleaux

Perus hydrauliset jarrut ei vaadi minkäänlaista huoltoa, jos onni käy. Mekaaniset vaativat palojen etäisyyden säätöä ajoittain. Samoin vaijerit+kuoret kuluvat.

Mun Kona Dew tektron hydrauliset meni nyt vaihtoon, niihin ei ole koskettu vuosiin.
Tilalle Shimanon jotkut perusjarrut, hintaa kai muutaman kympin yhteensä. Plug and play; vanhat pois ja uudet tilalle. Ja taas mennään muutama vuosi koskematta jarruihin.

Edit: Kosken toki ajaessa. Yleensä.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## velib

Hydrauliset ovat tosiaan ainakin periaatteessa huoltovapaammat, toki aina voi käydä huono tuuri. Jos huolto tapahtuu joka tapauksessa liikkeessä, niin ottaisin hydrauliset. Jos taas yllä mainitut palojen säätö ja vaijerien sekä kuorien uusinta onnistuu itse niin mekaanisiakin voisi harkita, mutta silti taipuisin itse silti hydraulisten puolelle.

----------


## Nickname

Kysymys nelikantti kammista, onko nelikantti akseli standardi mitoitettu vai onko näitä eri kokoisia?

Taittikseen kaipailen isompaa eturatasta ja kammen irroituettuani huomasin nykyisen rattaan olevan prässätty kampeen kiinni eli sitä ei pysty vaihtamaan erikseen...  :Sarkastinen: 
Löysin Stylerideltä hyvän ( lue halvan ) oloisen kampisarjan, mutta mitähän tarkoittaa tuotekuvauksessa mainittu JIS-kiinnitys?

https://www.styleride.fi/tuote/18969765

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Kiitokset kommenteista mekaaniset levyjarrut vs hydrauliset.   Yksiäkään mekaanisia levyjarruja en ole käyttänyt mutta hydrauliset  on tosiaan monesti toimineet vuosia hyvin.  Oman pyörän Sramin Level TL:t meni vaihtoon ja etujarru alkoi jumia lämpimällä kelillä, eli Sramin tiettyjen vuosimallien tyyppivika, ja tästä kaverini veti johtopäätöksen että mekaaniset on ehdottomasti paljon paremmat.   Joten ajattelin että kysyn kokeneiden näkemyksiä niin ainakin itse sitten tietää.

----------


## stenu

> Spessuun vois vaihtaa pienemmän eturieskan, 53:n on näille kintuille aika iso. 
> Mahtaako tämä olla oikea?
> 
> Edit: on muuten järjetön hinnoittelu; pieni ja iso ratas 250e. Koko kampisetin saa 300euroon.



Mä olen käyttänyt sekä Specialities TA:n että Stronglightin rattaita sen jälkeen, kun alkuperäiset on ajettu loppuun. Eivät ehkä kestä kilsoja ihan yhtä paljon kuin originaalit, mutta riittävän hyvin, ovat edullisempia ja löytyy enemmän vaihtoehtoja. Jos sulla on kompaktikammet (bcd 110 mm), niin esim tuossa: https://www.bike24.com/p247337.html?menu=1000,4,122

Edit eikun siis standardikammet eli tosta: https://www.bike24.com/p247352.html

----------


## virkpe

minulla XT hydrauliset ja ajanut tuhansia kilometrejä tekemättä mitään niille, eli erittäin luotettavat.
Nyt olen miettinyt uusien jarrupalojen hankintaa kun alkaa olemaan loppu, mitkä kannattaa ostaa tilalle samat kuin alkuperäiset vai jotku muut? 
Jarrut on BR-M785 
https://www.bikester.fi/search.html?...hQuery=br-m785
https://www.bikester.fi/shimano-j04c...aa-404206.html
https://www.bikester.fi/red-cycling-...ge-704231.html
https://www.bikester.fi/shimano-g04s...ta-473892.html
https://www.bikester.fi/shimano-ice-...k-1105736.html
https://www.bikester.fi/shimano-g04t...ge-404204.html
mikä noista olisi hyvä?
 Olisi hyvä jos saisi pienemmällä voimalla lisää purevuutta.

----------


## Diklofenaakki

Pitäisi vaihtaa uudet rattaat fsa gossamer kampisettiin. Rattaat on 39/53 bcd 130mm. Käykö tuohon mitkä vaan rattaat missä on bcd 130? Esim shimano fc-5700

----------


## TERU

Noin se yhteensopivuus pääpiirteissään menee, viisikäpäläisiä rattaita kun vielä, hyvin tuo Shmanon rataskin käy.

----------


## rymy

> Kysymys nelikantti kammista, onko nelikantti akseli standardi mitoitettu vai onko näitä eri kokoisia?
> 
> Taittikseen kaipailen isompaa eturatasta ja kammen irroituettuani huomasin nykyisen rattaan olevan prässätty kampeen kiinni eli sitä ei pysty vaihtamaan erikseen... 
> Löysin Stylerideltä hyvän ( lue halvan ) oloisen kampisarjan, mutta mitähän tarkoittaa tuotekuvauksessa mainittu JIS-kiinnitys?
> 
> https://www.styleride.fi/tuote/18969765



JIS=Japanese Industrial Standard.  Se toinen standardi on ISO.   Ovat niin lähellä toisiaan että voi sekoittaa osia keskenään.   Tosin nykyään JIS on varmaankin 99% neliskanttikeskiöistä.

----------


## TERU

Tattis rymy, tuota ei oo tullut mietityksikään vaikka nelikanttien kanssa paljonkin, akselin pituus on yksi kysymys kampia valitessa.

----------


## brilleaux

............................

----------


## TERU

> ............................



Historiaan on jääneet nelikantit eikä noista pahaa sanaan nyt vielä yhdessä varapyörässä, lV, on Cressun asentama Fauber-keskiö ja onkin hienoakin hienompi. Pyörä vaan painaa sikana kaikkiaan, seisoo betonilattialla, taitaa olla jo kolot lattiassa.

----------


## Smo

Crossarin Campagnolon vapaaratas lakkasi rallattamasta .. ja saattaa jopa vähän paukahtaa polkemaan lähtiessä. Pitääkö olla huolissaan?

----------


## TERU

Shimano-suunnalta asiaa katsellen vapari tarttis öljyhoitoa.
Jokseenkin ikuisia vähäisellä huollolla, ns. isältä pojalle, noiden homma jokseenkin yksinkertaista, laakeroinnin merkityskin vähäinen.

----------


## Pexxi

Onko tämmösestä Kiinan-ihmeestä kuin Bolany tietoa kun kattelin 8-nopeuksista pakkaa ja tuolla olisi 11-40. Jalat joo jne sitten toisessa ketjussa. Miten takavaihtajan toiminta, pelittääkö joku perus triplakampien kanssa oleva jos tekee 1x8?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001...78305ed0U2pcHu

----------


## Qilty

> Onko tämmösestä Kiinan-ihmeestä kuin Bolany tietoa kun kattelin 8-nopeuksista pakkaa ja tuolla olisi 11-40. Jalat joo jne sitten toisessa ketjussa. Miten takavaihtajan toiminta, pelittääkö joku perus triplakampien kanssa oleva jos tekee 1x8?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001...78305ed0U2pcHu



Onko tämä nyt mihin tarkoitukseen? Yhtään epätasaisessa maastossa tollanen perusvaihtaja ei toimi. Microshiftiltä saa 9 ja 10 settiä laajalla kasetilla hintaluokassa 80-150€. Liipasin, vaihtaja ja kasetti.

https://www.microshift.com/en/produc...tain/advent-x/

Lähetetty minun SM-G973F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## brilleaux

Hieman on sellainen kutina että 2011-2014 Campan 11speed Chorus takavaihtajassa on hieman liikaa välystä jo. Toimii kuin kello vaijerien ja kuorien vaihdon jälkeen MUTTA toiseksi keveimmällä rattaalla välillä hiukan raksuttaa edelleen. Nosto keveimmälle ja tiputus takas yleensä auttaa.
Siis; 2014-mallin tilalle ei käy uudempi, sen tiedän. Kahvat ei toimi. Käykö ko. kahvaan sitten mahdollisesti joku Record? vai onko niillekin omat kahvansa?
Helvetin Italialaiset...

Mieluiten hankkisin 2011-2014-mallin uuden samalaisen vaihtajan, mutta eipä oikein mistään löydy.
Onko tienä siis uusia sekä kahva että vaihtaja??  :Vihainen: 

Nykyisen vaihtajan tyyppi: RD11-CH1SP

----------


## Aakoo

^Oletko kysynyt maahantuojalta eli Velosportista löytyykö heidän kauttaan varaosaa? Vaikka nettikaupoissa ei olekaan, niin heidän kauttaan voisi löytyä.

----------


## brilleaux

Käykö tämä settiin suoraan tilalle:

https://www.merlincycles.com/campagn...014-50028.html

EDIT: Velosportin mukaan käy.

----------


## Pexxi

> Onko tämä nyt mihin tarkoitukseen? Yhtään epätasaisessa maastossa tollanen perusvaihtaja ei toimi. Microshiftiltä saa 9 ja 10 settiä laajalla kasetilla hintaluokassa 80-150€. Liipasin, vaihtaja ja kasetti.
> 
> https://www.microshift.com/en/produc...tain/advent-x/
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G973F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Kiitti mutta kiinnostaa vaan lähinnä toi pakka. Tosin ei enää kun päädyin tavalliseen Shimanon todettuani että pärjään sillä pääsääntöisesti. Poluille sekä hiekkateille tulee. Miksei toimisi maastossa? Ainakin pari kertaa kun kokeillut niin ei ongelmaa, toki ketjut vähän paukkuu mutta eipä juuri haittaa. Ohjurit kun saan vielä laitettua niin helpottaa sekin vähän. Budjettipyörä.

----------


## Hirsipuutarhuri

Voiko olla mahdollista, että vaihtaja ikäänkuin "väsyy"?

Mulla Sram Apex ei tahdo millään vaihtaa pienemmille rattaille. Kaiken laisia säätöjä kokeiltu. Ongelma on siinä, että vaikka vaijeri  olisi kuinka löysä niin vasta jonkin matkan jälkeen vaihde putoaa raskaammalle. Asiaa auttaa kun hieman nykii vaijerista. Tulkintani mukaan vaitaja on tullut elinkaarensa päähän, vai löytyisikö ongelma sittenkin liipasimesta?
Kysyy; "pitääkö nyt mennä pyöräkauppaan"?

----------


## Pexxi

Vaijerin varmaan olet jo vaihtanut? Rahamies toki hakee uuden fillarin kaupasta ja antaa romun vaihdossa.

----------


## Hirsipuutarhuri

Kun jotenkin vain ajattelee, että noiden vaihtajien kuitenkin tulisi/ kuuluisi  kestää. Kuitenkaan en keksi muuta syytä kuin vaihtajan rikkoutumisen. Tosin asiahan sitten etenee niin, että käyn näyttämässä asiantuntijalle ja hän arvioikoon sitten vaihtajan kunnon. Itse vain haluaisin oppia ymmärtää vaihtajan toimintaperiaatteen, itse kun pitäisi osaa huoltaa.

----------


## Kanuuna

Koitappa tipauttaa tippa öljyä vaihtajan nivellin ja suihkauta haihtuvaa puhdistusainetta (Brakleeni tai jotain hieman voitelevaa) liipaisinmekanismiin. Koita auttako.

----------


## kervelo

> ...vaikka vaijeri  olisi kuinka löysä niin vasta jonkin matkan jälkeen vaihde putoaa raskaammalle. Asiaa auttaa kun hieman nykii vaijerista...



En usko että vika välttämättä on vaihtajassa: tuo vaikuttaa enemmänkin siltä, että vaijeri ei liiku siellä kuoren sisällä normaalisti. Vaihtaja yrittää vetää vaijeria ulospäin, mutta kitka on liian suuri. Vaijerin kuoren sisään voisi ensiavuksi laittaa jotain oikein ohutta voiteluainetta; kunnolla tuon saa sitten korjattua vaihtamalla vaijerin ja kuoren.

----------


## Moska

> En usko että vika välttämättä on vaihtajassa: tuo vaikuttaa enemmänkin siltä, että vaijeri ei liiku siellä kuoren sisällä normaalisti. Vaihtaja yrittää vetää vaijeria ulospäin, mutta kitka on liian suuri. Vaijerin kuoren sisään voisi ensiavuksi laittaa jotain oikein ohutta voiteluainetta; kunnolla tuon saa sitten korjattua vaihtamalla vaijerin ja kuoren.



Mun cyclossa on tuo sama apex ja se on kyllä laiska vetämään pienille. Tuohon laitoin yhtenäisen kuoren vaihtajalle asti ja sillä toimii kohtuullisesti, mutta maantiepyörän vanha 10s105 on paljon nopeampi.

----------


## sampo12

Estääkö mikään käyttämästä näitä shimpan korotuspaloja Lookin klossin kanssa? https://larunpyora.com/tuote/saatole...pl-sis-ruuvit/
Klossit on kumminkin niin lähellä toisiaan. Lookille ei ainakaan suomesta löytynyt omia

Lähetetty minun SM-N975F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tkhyla

Aikeissa hankkia toinen takavanne mutta DT Swiss kokoonpano aiheuttaa tietämättömälle vaikeuksia.


Mikä ero on vanteilla (DT Swiss W0H1700THDBSA00791) jossa on Shimano Steel (SS) vapaaratas tai (DT Swiss W0H1700THD3SA10128) jossa taas on Shimano 12SP Steel (SS12) vapaaratas body?
Itsellä on Shimano XT CS-M8100 12-speed (10-51T) rataspakka. Kumpiko ylläolevista siis oikea tälle?
Shimano Steel (SS) vs Shimano 12SP Steel (SS12)

pakan spekseissä sanotaan "10T lowest sprocket realized by new FREEHUB body construction"

edit:
Ilmeisesti Shimano 12SP Steel (SS12) tarkoittaa Micro Spline joka olisi kait oikea tuohon minun pakkaani. Olenko ihan hakoteillä? Osaako joku vahvistaa tai kumota?  :Hymy:

----------


## Kuminauha

> Aikeissa hankkia toinen takavanne mutta DT Swiss kokoonpano aiheuttaa tietämättömälle vaikeuksia.
> 
> 
> Mikä ero on vanteilla (DT Swiss W0H1700THDBSA00791) jossa on Shimano Steel (SS) vapaaratas tai (DT Swiss W0H1700THD3SA10128) jossa taas on Shimano 12SP Steel (SS12) vapaaratas body?
> Itsellä on Shimano XT CS-M8100 12-speed (10-51T) rataspakka. Kumpiko ylläolevista siis oikea tälle?
> Shimano Steel (SS) vs Shimano 12SP Steel (SS12)
> 
> pakan spekseissä sanotaan "10T lowest sprocket realized by new FREEHUB body construction"
> 
> ...





Microspline pitää olla sinun tapauksessasi. Kaikki Shimanon 12 nopeuksiset MTB pakat käyttää mirco splineä.


-791 näyttäisi olevan SRAM XD tai Shimanon HG vapareilla (Included in delivery: *SRAM XD & Shimano HG freehub body*, rim tape & tubeless valve")
https://www.bike24.com/p2224812.html


-128 näyttäisi olevan Microspline
https://www.bike24.com/p2337544.html

Noihin DT:n kiekkoihin saa vaihdettua todella helposti minkä tahansa vapaarattaan rungon. Suosittelen myös 54T hammaspäivitystä jos haluaa tiheämpää vapaarattaan vedon käynnistymistä ja päheämpää ääntä.

----------


## nure

Sisäisistä vaijerinvienneistä, rungossa ei ole perinteistä ohjainta takavaijerille, miten olette ko. ongelman ratkaisseet? Takavaihtajasta kyse, kuori vain alussa ja lopussa. Ajattelin että laittaisko pätkän kuorta keskiön kohdalle että luistavuus säilyy...

----------


## brilleaux

2014 tai 2015 Kona Dew plussan keskiö; taitaa olla 68mm muhvi.
Nelikanttikeskiön tilalle kaiketi kävis Shimanon kuppilaakerit ja vaikkapa SLX-kampisetti?
3x8 on tuossa nyt siis.

Jotkut tuollaiset löytyy miljoonalaatikosta itseltä:

https://www.wiggle.com/shimano-deore...bottom-bracket


Sent from my iPhone 11 Pro Max  using Tapatalk

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Sisäisistä vaijerinvienneistä, rungossa ei ole perinteistä ohjainta takavaijerille, miten olette ko. ongelman ratkaisseet? Takavaihtajasta kyse, kuori vain alussa ja lopussa. Ajattelin että laittaisko pätkän kuorta keskiön kohdalle että luistavuus säilyy...



Niitä muovisia ohjureita saa ostaa, jos vain keskiöstä löytyy reikä ruuville.

----------


## TERU

Luulenpa samaa, avoin ohjuri parempi kuin kuori.
https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...e-guide-972449

----------


## nure

^Tuollaista ensin ajattelin mutta ei onnistu, runko täysin suljettu altapäin, sisällä ohjuriletkut mutta riittääkö tai kestääkö ne kulutusta...?

----------


## kodax

SRAM Guide T:n säätäminen: löytyykö vinkkiä, miten jarrukahvan etäisyyttä saa säädettyä? Tuossa mallissa kun ei ole samanlaisia kahvan etäisyyden säätöruuveja kuin joissain muissa Guide-malleissa

----------


## Laars

Pienellä kuusiokoloavaimella säädetään kahvan alta tai välistä, miten sitä nyt katsoo. Eli nivel missä jarruvipu kiinnittyy itse kahvaan, siellä välissä on pieni ruuvi.

----------


## Marsusram

Onkohan 650b vannejarruvanteita euroalueella jossakin vanhan mankelin kunnostukseen edullisemmin kuin 100€/kpl 
https://www.libertecycles.fr/boutiqu...ocity-synergy/

----------


## Waverunner

Moi, pojallani joku Carraro 26’ lasten maastopyörä (26*1.95). Nyt päässyt etuvanne soikeaksi, mistä kannattaisi kysellä jotain käytettyä vannetta tilalle?

----------


## Pexxi

> Onkohan 650b vannejarruvanteita euroalueella jossakin vanhan mankelin kunnostukseen edullisemmin kuin 100€/kpl 
> https://www.libertecycles.fr/boutiqu...ocity-synergy/



Ei varmaan kauhean ronkeli voi olla, https://www.bike24.com/p2314887.html?menu=1000,2,302

Käytettyjä löytynee tori.fi sekä fillaritori.com.

----------


## Waverunner

Auttakaa uunoa eli mua. Etuvanne vai kehä, 26 * 1.95 pitäisi löytää (50-599). Joku ihan perus... missä noita myydään? Puuilo, Motonet... 

Pystyykö joku linkittää jonkun niin haen pois... KIITOS!!!

----------


## Pexxi

Eiköhän sen saa pyöräliike oikaistua tai ainakin kertoo voiko sen oikaista.

----------


## Waverunner

Kaikilla vaan viikon jono ja tarve pyörälle jo huomenna....

----------


## velib

Onko koko tosiaan 599? Jos kyseessä on kuitenkin 559 eikä 599 niin Biltemasta ainakin löytyy: https://www.biltema.fi/vapaa-aika/py...-mm-2000019218
Vaihtoehtoisesti voi kysellä pyöräkorjaamoista löytyykö vaikka jostain vanhasta purettuna.

----------


## xubu

> Auttakaa uunoa eli mua. Etuvanne vai kehä, 26 * 1.95 pitäisi löytää (50-599). Joku ihan perus... missä noita myydään? Puuilo, Motonet... 
> 
> Pystyykö joku linkittää jonkun niin haen pois... KIITOS!!!



Jos asut pääkaupunkiseudulla, niin Kyläsaaren kierrätyskeskuksen yhteydessä on Uusix niminen toimintakeskus. Siellä on paljon fillarin osia. https://uusix.fi/#kauppa

----------


## hitlike

Mistä saa niitä kumisia "hihoja" jarrukahvaan? En siis tarkoita STI-kahvojen huppuja vaan maastokahvoihin niitä grippejä, tai mitä ovatkaan nimeltään.

eBay yms mutta josko Suomesta koska vähän kiire?

----------


## Qilty

> Mistä saa niitä kumisia "hihoja" jarrukahvaan? En siis tarkoita STI-kahvojen huppuja vaan maastokahvoihin niitä grippejä, tai mitä ovatkaan nimeltään.
> 
> eBay yms mutta josko Suomesta koska vähän kiire?



Biltema ja motonet on ainaki joskus myynyt

Lähetetty minun SM-G973F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## hitlike

> Biltema ja motonet on ainaki joskus myynyt
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G973F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Tattis. Onko noilla joku "virallinen" nimi?

----------


## Nickname

Kysymys cantilever jarruista, onko näillä malleilla jotain eroa jarrutehon tuoton suhteen vai onko tämä vain muotoilu kysymys?

----------


## Arosusi

> Kysymys cantilever jarruista, onko näillä malleilla jotain eroa jarrutehon tuoton suhteen vai onko tämä vain muotoilu kysymys?



Avid Ultimaten samat länget voi säätää sekä kapeaan että leveää asentoon. Kapeassa asennossa jarrutehoa on valmistajan mukaan 20% enemmän. Leveä yleensä ei kerää mutaa yhtä paljon. Miten asia on eri valmistajien kohdalla niin  ???

----------


## Pexxi

> Mistä saa niitä kumisia "hihoja" jarrukahvaan? En siis tarkoita STI-kahvojen huppuja vaan maastokahvoihin niitä grippejä, tai mitä ovatkaan nimeltään.
> 
> eBay yms mutta josko Suomesta koska vähän kiire?



Tämmöset: https://kauppa.mimoto.fi/product/148...g480-musta-1pr

https://progrip.com/en/product/brake-knob/

Jenkkilässä taisi olla joku Sticky fingers tai vastaava mutta nopeasti ei löytynyt täältä, eipä noissa kai juuri eroja ole.

----------


## Arosusi

> Mistä saa niitä kumisia "hihoja" jarrukahvaan? En siis tarkoita STI-kahvojen huppuja vaan maastokahvoihin niitä grippejä, tai mitä ovatkaan nimeltään.
> 
> eBay yms mutta josko Suomesta koska vähän kiire?



Onnistuisiko kutistesukalla. Halpaa, löytyy autotarvikeliikkeistä, ohut ja pysyy hyvin paikoilla.

----------


## metusala

> Kysymys cantilever jarruista, onko näillä malleilla jotain eroa jarrutehon tuoton suhteen vai onko tämä vain muotoilu kysymys?



Alempien jarruteho olisi teoreetisesti isompi mutta Sheldon Brownin mukaan ei ole ero merkittävä: https://www.sheldonbrown.com/cantilever-geometry.html  .

----------


## markkut

> Kysymys cantilever jarruista, onko näillä malleilla jotain eroa jarrutehon tuoton suhteen vai onko tämä vain muotoilu kysymys?



Vaimon vanhassa pyörässä oli ylemmän malliset ja omassa vanhassa pyörässä alemman malliset. Koin alemman malliset helpommaksi säätää ja sain ne selvästi tehokkaammin jarruttaviksi, sikäli kun se nyt mitään kertoo.

Muoks: Omat cantijarrut sain Sheldonin suosittelemiin kulmiin vasta lokarit poistamalla. Sen jälkeen kuivan kelin jarrutusteho ei mielestäni paljonkaan jäänyt edes nykyisen pyörän hydraulilevareista.

----------


## Pyorailija85

Minulla on tällaiset kammet:

https://praxiscycles.com/wp-content/...B_Std_Inst.pdf

Keskiölaakerit pitäisi vaihtaa eikä praxis m24 bsa -laakeria löydy mistään enää. Käykö tilalle mikä vain bsa gxp bottom bracket, akseli on 24mm halkaisijaltaan mutta spindlen loppuosa kapenee 22mm:iin.

----------


## El Cheapo

Missä voi vika olla kun satunnaisesti etuvaihtajalla vaihtaessa pienemmälle rattaalle ketju jää jotenkin kiinni/jumiin/tjsp. niin että se osuu chainstayn alapuolelle?
Ketjut on puhtaat, pestyt ja voideltu Muc Offin Dry lubella, edessä kammet ja rattaat ovat uudet FSA Gossamer Pro:t, takapakka on lähes uusi ja vaihteisto Ultegraa jonka toiminnassa ei ongelmia.
Alas vaihtessa ketju on yleensä takapakalla noin puoliväliä ylempänä.

----------


## TERU

Piikkien tarkistus herkin sormin, jossain pientä karstaa, johon ketju hitusen yrittää tarttua. Veikkaan pienempää ratasta, kevyt pyyhkäisy viilalla tai hiekkapaperilla, kun vika löytyy.
Onhan ketju sopivan mittainen?

----------


## El Cheapo

> Piikkien tarkistus herkin sormin, jossain pientä karstaa, johon ketju hitusen yrittää tarttua. Veikkaan pienempää ratasta, kevyt pyyhkäisy viilalla tai hiekkapaperilla, kun vika löytyy.
> Onhan ketju sopivan mittainen?



Piikit suorassa eikä sormilla tunnu pesun jäljitä mitään erikoista, olisikin ollut niin syy olisi löytynt.
Ketjun oletan olevan sopivan mittainen, voimansiirto on toistaiseksi vielä tehdasasenteista vastaava ja takavaihtaja on vielä järkevässä asennossa kun ketju on isoilla rattailla edessä ja takana.
Voiko liian pitkä ketju aiheuttaa tällaista ongelmaa?

----------


## TERU

Mitenkäs ketjunpituus kun molemmissa päissä pienimmillä rattailla? 

Takavaihtajan häkin ketjunkireyden jousivoima lähestyy nollaa jos/kun ketju on turhan pitkä. Vois se siten tarttua herkemmin eturattaan piikkeihin -  jos tarttuakseen.

----------


## KotooTöihin

Joku helppo tapa vetää vaihtajan vaijeri rungon ulkopuolelta. Rove nrb, vähän reipas vuosi ikää ja vaijerin kuoret on rungon sisäänviennissä entiset jo. En edes aja kovin paljoa, lähinnä työmatkaa ja jotain hupia tulee ajeltua. Ei huvita vaihtaa vaijerin kuoria joka vuosi näillä kilsoilla.

----------


## SSGT-92

Saisiko jollain tuollaisilla sen laiteltua ; https://www.bike24.com/p2228635.html?menu=1000,2,85

----------


## Nickname

Kysymys 1: Miten leveä on kiekon ulkohalkaisija ( jarrupinnasta jarrupintaan ) vannejarrullisessa alukiekossa jos sisähalkaisija on 19mm?

Kysymys 2: Pikalinkku kiekoissahan tulee akselit mukana, eikö?

----------


## Kanuuna

> Kysymys 1: Miten leveä on kiekon ulkohalkaisija ( jarrupinnasta jarrupintaan ) vannejarrullisessa alukiekossa jos sisähalkaisija on 19mm?
> 
> Kysymys 2: Pikalinkkukiekoissahan tulee akselit mukana, eikö?



1. Riippuu vanteesta. Voi olla vaikkapa 21 mm tai 25 mm tai jotain siltä väliltä.

2. Monesti tulee, ei aina. Luottaisin, että tulee, jos ei muuten ilmoiteta.

----------


## Jpukki

Nyt tartteis hyviä neuvoja.. joku kepakko sattui sopivasti ketjujen väliin niin, että mokomat pyörähti takapakan ja kiekon väliin. Kotiin nilkutettua otin renkaan pois, mut ketjut on niin tiukassa ettei nyhtämällä tai vääntelemällä hievahdakaan. Pari lenkkiä on siellä ihan syvällä, pinnan juurien ja pakan välissä. Mulla ei tietenkään ole avainta sille pakalle ja huomenna oli tarkoitus rälläillä koko päivä kun kelit suosii. Olisko kellään mitään vinkkejä tarjota? Saako esim niistä akselin reiän ympärillä olevista"muttereista" pakkaa löysättyä yhtään? En uskalla summassa pyöritellä..

----------


## Pexxi

Pistä paikkakuntaa niin eiköhän joku jeesaa, kuitenkin viiden minuutin homma ottaa pakka irti ja pistää takaisin. Tai johonkin paikalliseen FB-ryhmään.

e. Motonet aukeaa näköjään kympiltä niin siellä ainakin on työkalut eli pakka-avain, ketjupiiska sekä avaimeen muistaakseni 19-millinen lenkkiavain.

----------


## Jpukki

> Nyt tartteis hyviä neuvoja.. joku kepakko sattui sopivasti ketjujen väliin niin, että mokomat pyörähti takapakan ja kiekon väliin. Kotiin nilkutettua otin renkaan pois, mut ketjut on niin tiukassa ettei nyhtämällä tai vääntelemällä hievahdakaan. Pari lenkkiä on siellä ihan syvällä, pinnan juurien ja pakan välissä. Mulla ei tietenkään ole avainta sille pakalle ja huomenna oli tarkoitus rälläillä koko päivä kun kelit suosii. Olisko kellään mitään vinkkejä tarjota? Saako esim niistä akselin reiän ympärillä olevista"muttereista" pakkaa löysättyä yhtään? En uskalla summassa pyöritellä..



Lähtipä kuitenki. Sellasella pienellä ruuvarilla mahtui nitkauttamaan pinnojen välistä ja samalla pakkaa kääntelemällä lopulta irtosi. Pitää kyllä käydä arkena hankkimassa varalle välineitä.

----------


## Joosuah

Amatöörille neuvoja kaivattaisiin. Onko uusien hydraulisien levyjarrujen kohdalla normaalia, että jarruttaessa ”rahisevat” / ääntävät uutuuttaan.. 
Noin 30km ajoa takana. 

Vaativatko uudet palat jonkin verran sisäänajoa? Vai onko nämä äänet enemmän tai vähemmän erilaisien jarrujen ominaisuuksia..

----------


## Kanuuna

> Amatöörille neuvoja kaivattaisiin. Onko uusien hydraulisien levyjarrujen kohdalla normaalia, että jarruttaessa ”rahisevat” / ääntävät uutuuttaan.. 
> Noin 30km ajoa takana. 
> 
> Vaativatko uudet palat jonkin verran sisäänajoa? Vai onko nämä äänet enemmän tai vähemmän erilaisien jarrujen ominaisuuksia..



Riippuu rahinasta. Koita ajaa jarrut sisään. 5-10 tehokasta jarrutusta 30-&gt;5 km/h ja kuuntele sen jälkeen rahiseeko vielä.

----------


## El Cheapo

> Mitenkäs ketjunpituus kun molemmissa päissä pienimmillä rattailla? 
> 
> Takavaihtajan häkin ketjunkireyden jousivoima lähestyy nollaa jos/kun ketju on turhan pitkä. Vois se siten tarttua herkemmin eturattaan piikkeihin -  jos tarttuakseen.



Kyllä se takavaihtaja oli aikalailla vaakasuorassa taaksepäin pienimmillä rattailla, käytännössä jousi ei enää vaikuttanut.
Napsin kaksi lenkkiä ketjusta pois ja tuloksena oli huima parannus toimintaan yleisestikin.
Kiitos!

----------


## +€+

Onko nämä muuten samat paisi mukana tulevat rattaat?

https://www.bike24.com/p2372227.html

https://www.bike24.com/p2378308.html

Olis tarve tuolle singlesetille mutta ilmeisesti kyseessä on Shimanon "on meillä halvempiakin vaihtoehtoja" -malli jota ei ole koskaan oikeasti myyty. Saattaa toki olla että tuo tuplaratasmalli on samanlainen vedätys mutta saldot vain sekoilee.

Sinänsä ihan sama kumman ottaisi jos vain ketjulinja olisi sama. Molempiin vaihtuisi anyway eri ratas.

----------


## cokekola

Compressionless-vaijerinkuoret normaalissa vannejarrussa: uhka vai mahdollisuus?

Hankin edellisen työmatkapyörän mekaanisiin levyjarruihin compressionless-kuoret vaijereihin modulaation parantamiseksi, mutta pyörä jäi eläkkeelle ennen kuin ehdin ne asentaa. Nyt olisi maantiekiiturissa Shimanon 105 -sarjan jarruista vaijerien kuoret uusimisen tarpeessa. Kannattaako käyttää nuo compressionless-kuoret siihen? Paraneeko jarrutuntuma vai saattaako se peräti heikentya?

(Vieressä on fillariliike, joten normikuoretkin saa helposti, ellei compressionlessistä ole hyötyä vannjarruissa.)

----------


## Jpukki

Maasturin keskiölaakerit (sellaiset kierteellä olevat) alkoi erään kosteamman lenkin jälkeen rahisemaan aika kovasti. Käytin polkimet irti pyörittelin laakereita sormilla niin selvästi hiekkaa sisällä. Saako tai kannattaako noita availla ja millä roippeilla kannattaa ensin varustautua? Keskiöavaintakaan ei vielä ole. Ja onko kuinka tavallista että noihin pääsee reilummin kuraa sisään?

----------


## MTB Engineer

Tuskin on hiekkaa sisällä vaan vesi päässyt laakeriin ja tuhonnut kuulat / koolit. Uutta tilalle, rasvaus on korkeintaan laastari murtumaan.

----------


## Benny

> Maasturin keskiölaakerit (sellaiset kierteellä olevat) alkoi erään kosteamman lenkin jälkeen rahisemaan aika kovasti. Käytin polkimet irti pyörittelin laakereita sormilla niin selvästi hiekkaa sisällä. Saako tai kannattaako noita availla ja millä roippeilla kannattaa ensin varustautua? Keskiöavaintakaan ei vielä ole. Ja onko kuinka tavallista että noihin pääsee reilummin kuraa sisään?



Sramin kierteellisiä gxp keskiöitä olen elvyttänyt menestyksekkäästi. Jos siinä ei ole välyksiä, niin kupit irti, kunnon putsaus (brake cleaner + paineilma), reilusti vaseliinia sisään ja kovaa ajoa.

----------


## Smo

Mahtoiko olla renkaille pikakysymyksiä .. maantierenkulan kanssa kävin krossarilla kaupungilla kun tuli äkkilähtö ja onnistuin täräyttämään sen pois Pasilasta Keskuspuistoon hämärissä vauhdilla siirtyessä jossain nurkassa vähän oikoessa päällysteen ja maa-aineksen kulmaan ja se tyhjeni metsässä. Nyt ei ollutkaan varasisuria kun olin laittanut sen toiseen renkaaseen ja paikka ei pitänyt .. mahtoikohan sisäkumi olla jotain ainetta jossa ei paikka pysy vai onko paikan liima jotenkin vanhentunut? Juoksi ja kuivui kyllä mutta haju ei ehkä ollut niin tiukka.. koitin kyllä vähän karhentaa sisuria.

----------


## jame1967

Itse kysäisin aikoinaan vanhemmalta pyöräliikkeen omistajalta palkkauksen pitävyys ongelmasta .
Hän neuvoi tekemään tuplaliimauksen , eli liiman kuivuttua uusi liimaus ja sitten vasta paikka .
Tällä systeemillä on itsellä paikat alkaneet pysyä , tosin omissa pyörissä sisärenkaat vain varalla.

----------


## Jpukki

> Sramin kierteellisiä gxp keskiöitä olen elvyttänyt menestyksekkäästi. Jos siinä ei ole välyksiä, niin kupit irti, kunnon putsaus (brake cleaner + paineilma), reilusti vaseliinia sisään ja kovaa ajoa.







> Tuskin on hiekkaa sisällä vaan vesi päässyt laakeriin ja tuhonnut kuulat / koolit. Uutta tilalle, rasvaus on korkeintaan laastari murtumaan.



Päivitystä vähän tähän tapaukseen. Jäi mainitsematta, että pyörä on siis keväällä ostettu ja kilsoja takana vasta noin 700. Kai noi laakerit vähän pidempään luulis kestävän. Pesin tuossa viikonloppuna pyörää ja ilman ketjuja kampia pyörittelemällä ei kuulunut enää mitään ääntä tai tuntunut epätasaisuutta. Sitten kun ottaa kammet pois ja pyörittelee sitä keskiötä sormilla niin tuntuu karheutta. Otapa selvää... No laakereita ei itsesään kai saa auki ilman omaa työkalua, eikä niiden availu pitäisi kai yleensä olla kovin tarpeellista. Polkiessa kuitenkin ääntä ja napsumista kuuluu (myös toisilla ketjuilla ja polkimilla) joten pitänee ottaa keskiöt auki ja putsailla/rasvailla kierteet jne. Motonetistä löytyi sopiva avainkin. Luulen että keskiöiden kierteet vaan kuivat ja siitä nuo äänet lopulta johtuu.

----------


## Firlefanz

Pari kysymystä: 

Mitä merkkiä käytit?

Irtosiko paikka kokonaan tai joltain reunalta vai falskasiko se vain siten että ilma pääsi karkuun?

Irrotitko läpinäkyvän muovikalvon vai jätitkö sen paikalleen?


Mä en ole tien päällä paikkaamiseen koskaan joutunut turvautumaan vaan olen (sitten joskus myöhemmin kun olen sattunut innostumaan) paikannut useampia (omia ja lenkkikavereiden hylkäämiä) sisureita siisteissä ja hyvin valaistuissa sisätiloissa. Tärkeintähän on että (1) paikattava kohta on puhdas ja "auki" pyyhkäisty, ja (2) liimaksi nimitetty aine on levitetty tasaisesti ja kauttaaltaan ja sen on annettu kuivua eli liuottimen haihtua ennen paikan laittamista. Ei ehkä aina niin yksinkertaista ulkona ja huonossa valossa.

Liimaahan se ei ole vaan jotain liuotinta ja pieni määrä kumia. Rema TipTopin kyljessä lukee "Naphta (Erdöl)" ja sen kyllä uskoo haistavansa. Se kumi tarttuu lujasti sisurin pintaan ja sitten paikka tarttuu yhtä lujasti ja pysyvästi siihen kumiin. Jos ei tartu tai jos paikka myöhemmin irtoaa, niin jossain välissä on hutiloitu :Cool:  Tai on erehdytty käyttämään jotain kiinalaista näköistuotetta :Vihainen:  koska sellainen on ollut saatavilla (tai se on saanut TipTopin vaikuttamaan ylihintaiselta).

Liiman kuivumisesta putkiloonsa mulla ei ole kokemusta, mutta en silti menisi väittämään että sellaista tapahtuu vain jos jättää korkin sulkematta kunnolla. Mutta voihan toki olla että jos liuotin on päässyt haihtumaan, kumiaines ei enää tartukaan.


PS Jotkut väittävät että paikkojen sisäpinnassa olisi jonkinlaista vaikuttavaa ainetta sen alumiinikalvon suojaamana. Ehkäpä, mutta kun opin tietämään että lateksisisurin voi paikata vanhasta lateksisisurista leikatulla palalla - kunhan huomaa laittaa sen talkkipinta päällepäin :Sarkastinen:  - kokeilin uteliaisuudesta butyylisisurin paikkaamista lateksisisurin palalla. Hieman hämmästyin kun totesin että paikka piti ja kesti jopa maantiepaineet. Sittemmin olen lukenut että sama on onnistunut butyylisisurin palallakin...


PPS Olen erinomaisen tietoinen siitä että monista sisurien paikkaaminen on turhaa ja tarpeetonta koska sisurit ovat niin halpoja ja että on älytöntä tuhlata aikaansa mokomaan näpertelyyn. En minäkään koe maailmaa pelastavani enkä saituudestani huolimatta tavoittele rahansäästöä, mutta minusta vain tuntuu niin tyhmältä heittää helposti korjattavaa tavaraa roskiin.

----------


## Layz

Pikainen kysymys jarruihin liittyen:

Voinko käyttää Shimanon SM-RT70 jarrulevyä BR-MT200 jarrujen kanssa? Esim. bike componentsin listauksessa ei ole mainittu hyväksyttyjen jarrujen listassa https://www.bike-components.de/en/Sh...othing-p49899/

----------


## Laars

Voi käyttää. Tuo RT70 on itseasiassa vielä jarrutuspinnaltaan oikeaa kokoa, mutta MT200 ei vaan ole icetech.

----------


## wekkuli

Tyttäreni meni kaatamaan ja solmimaan fillaristaan vaihteet... Osaatteko sanoa sopiiko tähän pyörään:

https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...-n-aqua-768055

... tämä takavaihtaja ja sen korvake? Ulkonaisesti näyttävät tismalleen samanlaisilta kuin vaurioituneet osat.

https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...l-black-499810

https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...t-black-459226

----------


## Moska

Vaihtajan pitäisi ainakin olla sama, kuin linkin pyörässä, mutta henkarista en osaa sanoa mitään varmaa

----------


## Marsusram

> Liimaahan se ei ole vaan jotain liuotinta ja pieni määrä kumia. Rema TipTopin kyljessä lukee "Naphta (Erdöl)" ja sen kyllä uskoo haistavansa. Se kumi tarttuu lujasti sisurin pintaan ja sitten paikka tarttuu yhtä lujasti ja pysyvästi siihen kumiin. Jos ei tartu tai jos paikka myöhemmin irtoaa, niin jossain välissä on hutiloitu Tai on erehdytty käyttämään jotain kiinalaista näköistuotetta koska sellainen on ollut saatavilla (tai se on saanut TipTopin vaikuttamaan ylihintaiselta).
> 
> Liiman kuivumisesta putkiloonsa mulla ei ole kokemusta, mutta en silti menisi väittämään että sellaista tapahtuu vain jos jättää korkin sulkematta kunnolla. Mutta voihan toki olla että jos liuotin on päässyt haihtumaan, kumiaines ei enää tartukaan.



Ei se liimaa tosiaan ole, vaan vulkanointinestettä. Se saa kumin juoksevaan tilaan, jolloin sillä käsitellyt kumipinnat "sulavat" kiinni toisiinsa. Nestettä laitetaan aina molemmin puolin, sekä paikkaan, että sisuriin.
Liuotin kyllä haihtuu herkästi, joten tuubin sulkeminen on tarpeen, ilmakin kannattaa pusertaa ulos tuubista.
Uudet pikapaikat ovat sitten erikseen.

----------


## Kanuuna

> Päivitystä vähän tähän tapaukseen. Jäi mainitsematta, että pyörä on siis keväällä ostettu ja kilsoja takana vasta noin 700. Kai noi laakerit vähän pidempään luulis kestävän. Pesin tuossa viikonloppuna pyörää ja ilman ketjuja kampia pyörittelemällä ei kuulunut enää mitään ääntä tai tuntunut epätasaisuutta. Sitten kun ottaa kammet pois ja pyörittelee sitä keskiötä sormilla niin tuntuu karheutta. Otapa selvää... No laakereita ei itsesään kai saa auki ilman omaa työkalua, eikä niiden availu pitäisi kai yleensä olla kovin tarpeellista. Polkiessa kuitenkin ääntä ja napsumista kuuluu (myös toisilla ketjuilla ja polkimilla) joten pitänee ottaa keskiöt auki ja putsailla/rasvailla kierteet jne. Motonetistä löytyi sopiva avainkin. Luulen että keskiöiden kierteet vaan kuivat ja siitä nuo äänet lopulta johtuu.



Naksetta voi kuulua paljon muualtakin, vaikka monesti metakka kuulostaa tulevan keskiöstä. Rungon kautta resonoi vaikka minkämoisia ääniä.

----------


## Kanuuna

> Ei se liimaa tosiaan ole, vaan vulkanointinestettä. Se saa kumin juoksevaan tilaan, jolloin sillä käsitellyt kumipinnat "sulavat" kiinni toisiinsa. Nestettä laitetaan aina molemmin puolin, sekä paikkaan, että sisuriin.
> Liuotin kyllä haihtuu herkästi, joten tuubin sulkeminen on tarpeen, ilmakin kannattaa pusertaa ulos tuubista.
> Uudet pikapaikat ovat sitten erikseen.



Onko pikapaikoista minkälaista sanottavaa? Itse olen muutamiin sisureihin kokeillut parin viime vuoden aikana. Reissussa pohjoosessa pari kertaa tuli tarvetta ja paikkaaminen onnistui mahdottoman helposti. Piti, kävi ja kukkui. Nyt kuitenkin parin viime kerran paikkauksen jälkeen pikapaikka on alkanut vuotaa ja liimapinta ikään kuin antaa periksi ja ilmat karkaavat. On koitettu Topeakin, superstarin ja park toolin paikkoja. Park toolia oli aiemmin, ne ainakin toimivat silloin pari vuotta takaperin. Topeakit ostin verkkokaupasta ja ei voi kehua. 
Onneksi ajan omilla pyörilläni tubelessina

----------


## Pulimonni

> Compressionless-vaijerinkuoret normaalissa vannejarrussa: uhka vai mahdollisuus?
> 
> Hankin edellisen työmatkapyörän mekaanisiin levyjarruihin compressionless-kuoret vaijereihin modulaation parantamiseksi, mutta pyörä jäi eläkkeelle ennen kuin ehdin ne asentaa. Nyt olisi maantiekiiturissa Shimanon 105 -sarjan jarruista vaijerien kuoret uusimisen tarpeessa. Kannattaako käyttää nuo compressionless-kuoret siihen? Paraneeko jarrutuntuma vai saattaako se peräti heikentya?
> 
> (Vieressä on fillariliike, joten normikuoretkin saa helposti, ellei compressionlessistä ole hyötyä vannjarruissa.)



Ainakin mekaanisissa levareissa on ero kuin yöllä ja päivällä compressionleksen hyväksi. En ole asiantuntija, mutta äkkiseltään en keksi syytä, miksei näin olisi myös vannejarruissa? Kertokaa tietäjät.

----------


## Smo

> Pari kysymystä: 
> 
> Mitä merkkiä käytit?
> 
> Irtosiko paikka kokonaan tai joltain reunalta vai falskasiko se vain siten että ilma pääsi karkuun?
> 
> Irrotitko läpinäkyvän muovikalvon vai jätitkö sen paikalleen?
> 
> 
> ...



Olen kyllä paikkaillut kumeja hyvällä menestyksellä, joskus mökkimaastoissakin ja kaupungin reiteillä, nyt varmaan  hämmentävät lähemmäs 10K km ilman flattia.. taisi olla ensimmäinen krossarilla.

Taisi olla jotain halpispaikkasatsia. Muovikalvo on joskus tullut jätettyä paikoilleenkin kun ei ole paikan irtoamisen pelossa uskaltanut repiä irti .. 
Nyt paikka irtosi reunasta ja oli niin huonosti kiinni etten edes ehtinyt yrittää pumpata ilmaa.

Joskus muinoin on ollut samantyylistä ilmiötä, olisiko vielä samn merkin paikoilla .. kun 26" kulkineesssa piti laittaa paikkaa toisensa perään ja meni varmaan koko paketti enkä tiedä mahtoiko pitää. 

Täytyy kokeilla paikata tuo TipTopeilla niin pääsee tuosta traumasta eroon.

----------


## Marsusram

> Muovikalvo on joskus tullut jätettyä paikoilleenkin kun ei ole paikan irtoamisen pelossa uskaltanut repiä irti .. 
> Nyt paikka irtosi reunasta ja oli niin huonosti kiinni etten edes ehtinyt yrittää pumpata ilmaa.



Kun paikkaa venyttää sitä paikalleen puristaessa kahdella peukalolla, niin se muovikalvo repeää keskeltä halki kahteen osaan. Palat on helppo poistaa keskeltä ulospäin vetäen, eikä paikan reuna irtoa sisurista.

----------


## Firlefanz

> Olen kyllä paikkaillut kumeja hyvällä menestyksellä, joskus mökkimaastoissakin ja kaupungin reiteillä, nyt varmaan  hämmentävät lähemmäs 10K km ilman flattia.. taisi olla ensimmäinen krossarilla.



Kymmenentuhatta on aika hyvin vaikka ottaisi huomioon ettei ole ajettu niin kutsutuilla kevyillä kisarenkailla. Jossain vaiheessa tietysti krossi- tai gravelrenkaankin nappula- tai muu kuvio on etenkin enemmän asfalttiakin ajaessa niin kulunut että rengasrikkoon on ikään kuin syytä alkaa henkisesti valmistautua (ja muistaa pitää pumppu ja varasisuri(t) mukana), Nythän tosin ei uudella krossareilla tainnut vielä olla hirveästi kilometrejä takana.

En muuten epäillyt etteikö aiempaa kokemusta olisi, arvelin lähinnä että syystä tai toisesta eli olosuhteista johtuen saattoi tulla kiirehdittyä. Hommahan on yksinkertaista (koska minäkin sen melko hyvin hallitsen) mutta missään työvaiheessa ei saisi oikaista. Liima-ainetta pitäisi levittää oikea määrä, ei liikaa eikä liian vähän, se pitäisi levittää tasaisesti - Schwalbe käskee tekemään viisi ristikkäistä pyyhkäisyä! - ja malttaa antaa sen kuivahtaa (ja olla kokeilematta sitä sormella).





> Taisi olla jotain halpispaikkasatsia. Muovikalvo on joskus tullut jätettyä paikoilleenkin kun ei ole paikan irtoamisen pelossa uskaltanut repiä irti .. 
> Nyt paikka irtosi reunasta ja oli niin huonosti kiinni etten edes ehtinyt yrittää pumpata ilmaa.



Paikkaa pitäisi vielä jaksaa painella (reunoihin päin) minuutin pari.  






> Kun paikkaa venyttää sitä paikalleen  puristaessa kahdella peukalolla, niin se muovikalvo repeää keskeltä  halki kahteen osaan. Palat on helppo poistaa keskeltä ulospäin vetäen,  eikä paikan reuna irtoa sisurista.



TipTopilla noin käykin, halpispaikkaa jota kerran erehdyin käyttämään sai taitella jotta sai muovikalvon repeämään. Mutta toisaalta: Park Tool käskee jättämään muovikalvon paikalleen, koska se auttaa paikatun kohdan liukumista ulkorenkaaseen nähden, toisin sanoen estää sen että vielä tuore paikattu kohta tarttuu ja sen vuoksi irtoaa.

(Kotioloissa paikatuille sisureillehan on vanhan koulukunnan ohjeiden mukaan hyvä antaa talkkikäsittely esim. muovipussukassa.)







> Ei se liimaa tosiaan ole, vaan  vulkanointinestettä. Se saa kumin juoksevaan tilaan, jolloin sillä  käsitellyt kumipinnat "sulavat" kiinni toisiinsa. Nestettä laitetaan  aina molemmin puolin, sekä paikkaan, että sisuriin.



.

Sinullla on varmasti luja kokemuspohjainen näkemys tuon menetelmän tarpeellisuudesta tai ainakin sen paremmuudesta, mutta eihän sellaista esitetä yhdenkään valmistajan ohjeissa?  Uskaltaisin jppa väittää että meidän sisuriaikaa yhä elävien ja sisureiden paikkaamiseen yhä rupeavien keskuudessa ylivoimaisesti yleisempi menetelmä on vain irrottaa se alumiinikalvo ja paikan sisäpintaan koskematta painaa se saman tien paikalleen :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## miz

> Naksetta voi kuulua paljon muualtakin, vaikka monesti metakka kuulostaa tulevan keskiöstä. Rungon kautta resonoi vaikka minkämoisia ääniä.



Joo näin voi olla. Jos se kuitenkin tulee samassa kohtaa joka polkaisulla sekä istuen että putkelta niin vahvasti viittaa keskiöön.
Viimeksi oli täysin samat oireet ja äänet kuin bsa gxp laakerin hajotessa. Lopulta laakerien ja poljinten vaihdon, ja kaiken muun tarkastelun ja kiristelyn jälkeen vika löytyi keskiön yläpuolelta hajonneesta rungosta. Oli tässä kohtaa ratkennut jo ihan kunnolla näkyväksi.

Joskus ihan kampien irrotus ja kaiken keskiönseudulla olevan kunnollinen puhdistaminen laakereita avaamatta on poistanut kans rahinat ja melskeet.

----------


## Satunnaiset kolme sanaa

En löytäny keskustelua aiheesta, ehkä en osannu vaan ettiä. Laitoin lokasuojan ja tarakan samaan reikään, jotta saisin tarakan vähän alemmas. Ylempi reikä siis löytyisi. Onkohan tässä jotain riskejä? Racktime ADDitissä tuli mukana vähän pidempi ruuvi, niin mahtui molemmat ja prikka vielä. Kai se jonkun verran viel uppos sinne runkoonkin.

----------


## TERU

Aina, siis hyvn kauan, on ollut samalla pultilla kiinni, kun pultti riittävän pitkä ja aina riittävän kireällä, saa tavaraa olla paljon kyydissä olemattomin ongelmin. Näin on näreet.

----------


## Satunnaiset kolme sanaa

> Aina, siis hyvn kauan, on ollut samalla pultilla kiinni, kun pultti riittävän pitkä ja aina riittävän kireällä, saa tavaraa olla paljon kyydissä olemattomin ongelmin. Näin on näreet.



Okkei! Tällä mennään siis. Jossain törmäsin neuvoon, että voi laittaa lokarin kiinni ulommaksi ja sen alle tarakan. Mulla se ei oo mahdollista, ellen saa väännettyä lokarin varsia(?) sopivasti. Tulee siis vähän kauemmaksi se painopiste, mutta ei kai se niin paljoa vaikuta. Eli tällä hetkellä siis pultti->prikka->tarakka->lokari->runko.

----------


## TERU

Ihan on sama järjestyskin, väliin toispuoleinen raskas kaupparahti sivulaukussa, on kestänyt. Tässä pyörässä vähän korotettu tuo ruuvinpaikka, siis jokseenkin vahva rakenne, noin lienee aina, kun eihän ohueeseen putkeen muutoin kunnon kierrettä. Tarkistus vaan jonkin lastin jälkeen pultin kireyden taso, kuin myös muidenkin tarakan pulttienriittävä kireys, pieniä pultit ovat - ei ylikiristystä.

----------


## Gargamel

Onko tuttu ongelma: Sram Level T -etujarru aiheuttaa yhdessä notkuvan Fox 34 Performance -haarukan kanssa jarruttaessa ärsyttävää värinää: pala haukkaa levyyn kiinni -> haarukka taipuu taakse -> pala luiskahtaa irti ja tarttuu seuraavaan kohtaan ja sama alusta. Seurauksena haarukka värisee nopeasti edestakaisin. Muuten jarru toimii ok.

Olisiko tuohon saatavilla jotain vähemmän haukkaavia paloja?

----------


## Qilty

> Onko tuttu ongelma: Sram Level T -etujarru aiheuttaa yhdessä notkuvan Fox 34 Performance -haarukan kanssa jarruttaessa ärsyttävää värinää: pala haukkaa levyyn kiinni -> haarukka taipuu taakse -> pala luiskahtaa irti ja tarttuu seuraavaan kohtaan ja sama alusta. Seurauksena haarukka värisee nopeasti edestakaisin. Muuten jarru toimii ok.
> 
> Olisiko tuohon saatavilla jotain vähemmän haukkaavia paloja?



Palojen hionta(viila/hiomapaperi), levyn hionta(hienolla vesihiomapaperilla), putsaus ja uusi sisäänajo. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G973F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Pexxi

Tein 1x8 voimansiirron vanhaan maasturiin niin tarviiko jotain ohjureita laittaa ettei ketju tipu? Tavallinen eturatas ja ajelen hiekkateillä ja sukkulointia.

----------


## Kanuuna

> Tein 1x8 voimansiirron vanhaan maasturiin niin tarviiko jotain ohjureita laittaa ettei ketju tipu? Tavallinen eturatas ja ajelen hiekkateillä ja sukkulointia.



Laita nyt NW-eturatas ensihätään.

----------


## Jpukki

> Sramin kierteellisiä gxp keskiöitä olen elvyttänyt menestyksekkäästi. Jos siinä ei ole välyksiä, niin kupit irti, kunnon putsaus (brake cleaner + paineilma), reilusti vaseliinia sisään ja kovaa ajoa.



Otin sadepäivän ratoksi pyörän olkkariin ja keskiöt irti. Vasemassa laakerissa hiekkaa. Ohuempaa öljyä yritin tarjota ja pyöritellä ylösalaisin, mutta eipä juuri auta. Jos suihkuttelen bräkleeniä sisään ja puhaltelen hetken päästä kompuralla niin ehkä sieltä jotain uloskin tulee, mut mites se sitten rasvataan ilman laakerin avaamista?

----------


## SSGT-92

Tuolla ; https://www.servicearchive.sram.com/...e_manual_0.pdf on kerrottu kierteellisen gxp keskiön rasvauksesta, alkaen sivu 6.

----------


## eepeli

Puolison pyörästä meni ketjut poikki (2x9 sora/tiagra). Hommasin uudet ja laskin lenkit ja asennus. Lopputulos oli, että vaihteet toimii huonosti, vaikka en säätöihin koskenut. Ja vanhat ketjut oli venynyt aika paljon, kun niitä vertasin uusiin. Kysymys kuuluu, onkohan takapakka ehtoopuolella vai uudet ketjut vielä vaan jäykät?

----------


## JanneKii

Uudet ketjut eivät ole mitenkään jäykät, ne ovat hyvissä rasvoissa tehtaan jäljiltä. Jos se edellinen ketju ehti venyä yli 0,75% niin se takapakka on loppu ja pitää vaihtaa.

----------


## Jpukki

> Tuolla ; https://www.servicearchive.sram.com/...e_manual_0.pdf on kerrottu kierteellisen gxp keskiön rasvauksesta, alkaen sivu 6.



Ei ole SRAMin keskiöt. Tuo ei varmaan päde kaikkiin kierteellisiin keskiöihin, joten en uskalla lähteä meisselillä vääntelemään ennen kun uudet hankittu ja kunnostaisin ihan vaan harjoittelun vuoksi. Luulen, että hiekkaa on päässyt helposti sisään, kun laakerin sivulla ei ole ollut juurikaan rasvaa suojana. 

Voiko laittaa tilalle esim. nää https://bas-shop.fi/p38628/shimano-x...i%C3%B6laakeri, vaikka ei ole HT2 kammet? kunhan akseli on sen 24mm? Niissä on toisessa päässä vaan sellanen kuusiokololla kiristettävä holkki, eikä mitään tollasia tähtihommeleita.

----------


## Aakoo

Mikä keskiö ja mitkä kammet ne ovat?

----------


## Jpukki

> Mikä keskiö ja mitkä kammet ne ovat?



Kammet on Spessun Stout Pro. 24mm akselilla. Keskiöistä en tiedä tarkemmin, kuin kierteistä merkintä BC 1.37" ja rungon leveys 73mm. Tää on eka kunnollinen maastopyörä, niin oon vähän pihalla. Yritän vältellä ainakin väärien osien ostamista, kun sit kun on yrittäny laittaa paikalleen, niin ei kehtaa hirveesti palautella...

----------


## Aakoo

^Pikaisen googletuksen perusteella kyseessä on Shimano Hollowtech 2 -tyyppiset kammet, joten luulisin että keskiökin käy. Ne laakeritkin voi toki huoltaa samalla tavalla kuin SSGT-92 linkkaamassa ohjeessa, mutta eihän nuo paljoa maksa uutenakaan.

----------


## Benny

> Otin sadepäivän ratoksi pyörän olkkariin ja keskiöt irti. Vasemassa laakerissa hiekkaa. Ohuempaa öljyä yritin tarjota ja pyöritellä ylösalaisin, mutta eipä juuri auta. Jos suihkuttelen bräkleeniä sisään ja puhaltelen hetken päästä kompuralla niin ehkä sieltä jotain uloskin tulee, mut mites se sitten rasvataan ilman laakerin avaamista?



Joo, juurikin noin niin kuin linkissä oli. Se pölysuoja laakerin etu/ulkopuolelta pitää irroittaa, että saa läpi puhallettua. 

Olen ottanut vielä laakerit irti pyörästä, niin on helpompi puuhastella.

----------


## Jpukki

> Joo, juurikin noin niin kuin linkissä oli. Se pölysuoja laakerin etu/ulkopuolelta pitää irroittaa, että saa läpi puhallettua. 
> 
> Olen ottanut vielä laakerit irti pyörästä, niin on helpompi puuhastella.



Joo kyllä se näytti lähtevän, tosin pölysuoja meni siitä laakerin keskeltä läpi eli se pinta joka kosketuksissa akseliin. Pölysuojan alla oli hiekkaa jonka puhdistin ja rahina loppui siihen. Aiemmin pyöritellessä kyllä tuntui että se itse laakeri pykältää... Pölysuojan alla olevaa kumitiivistettä en siis avannut. Pitää käydä koelenkillä ja katsoa tarvitseeko vielä vaihtaa rasvat laakerin sisältä.

----------


## nure

Toimiiko hydrauliset jarrut ristiin, maantiesatulat ja maastokahvat...?

----------


## Kanuuna

^Toimii ainakin maastosatula, maantiekahva. Ei ole itsellä kokemusta, mutta toveri juutupe osasi kertoa. Ei kai se kahva tiedä, mihin se öljyä työntää. Eikä vastaavasti satulan männät tiedä, mistä öljy on tulossa.

----------


## nure

^Sitähän minäkin... Mutta tietävät ne että onko mineraalia vai Dot öljynä? Jos esim. Forcen satulat ja XT:n kahvat, meneekö homma hankalaksi? 
Joutilas maantierunko olis ja jos siitä rakentaisi jonkinsortin flatbar hässäkän sekalaisilla osilla.

----------


## Kanuuna

> ^Sitähän minäkin... Mutta tietävät ne että onko mineraalia vai Dot öljynä? Jos esim. Forcen satulat ja XT:n kahvat, meneekö homma hankalaksi? 
> Joutilas maantierunko olis ja jos siitä rakentaisi jonkinsortin flatbar hässäkän sekalaisilla osilla.



Tämä kieltämättä hankaloittaa hommaa. En osaa vastata, muuta kuin, että DOT-ölyä ei sekoiteta Shimppaan ja mineraaliöljyä ei sekoiteta Sramiin. Olettaisin, että sinulla on molemmat jo valmiina hyllyssä. Tai ergonomia-/kiinnityssyistä haluat sekasetin. 
Joskus oli juttua, että kahvan ja satulan o-renkaat eivät tykkää väärästä öljystä, vaan alkavat turvota ja näin alkavat jumittaa. En ole uskaltanut itse testata. 
Tee kompromissi, Force-satulat ja XT-kahvat ja laita systeemiin vettä, kuten jotkut kisakuskit joskus tekivät kesäkisoissa. Mahtaa vaan olla vähän jäässä näin pakkaskeleilläEntä jäähdytinneste? Ei taida olla moni poika testannutÄlä oikeasti tee tällaista kompromissia. Tai jos teet, niin ilmoita siitä tänne, miten onnistui

----------


## nure

^Projekti ajatustasolla vielä, Forcen satulat jossain oli flatmount kiinnityksellä edullisesti ja jotenkin mieltynyt noihin XT:n kahvoihin... Voi olla että projekti jää tekemättä mutta kun on niin tylsää!!!

----------


## Marsusram

> ^Toimii ainakin maastosatula, maantiekahva. Ei ole itsellä kokemusta, mutta toveri juutupe osasi kertoa. Ei kai se kahva tiedä, mihin se öljyä työntää. Eikä vastaavasti satulan männät tiedä, mistä öljy on tulossa.



Riippuu varmaankin männän poikkipintojen suhteesta samaan tapaan kuin vaijerivetoisissa vipusuhteesta.
Suunnilleen saman kokoisilla sylintereillä tehot ovat samanlaiset ja puristustuntuma myös.

----------


## TERU

> ^Sitähän minäkin... Mutta tietävät ne että onko mineraalia vai Dot öljynä? Jos esim. Forcen satulat ja XT:n kahvat, meneekö homma hankalaksi? 
> Joutilas maantierunko olis ja jos siitä rakentaisi jonkinsortin flatbar hässäkän sekalaisilla osilla.



Houkutteleva juttu tuollainen vapaa runko, jos runko vielä pituuden puolesta riittää, suora tanko vaatii pari neljä senttiä pituutta lisää.
Yhteensopivuuksista ei käsitystä, mutta XT on hyvä sarja, uusi koko jarrusarja samaksi, hyvin hauskan ajokin parhaimmillaan tuollaisesta saa, yhden hyvän saman tapaisen olen toteuttanut, runko oli ns. isommalta puolelta ja vaakapituus riitti, kun stemmiä jatkoi ja satulatolppaan vähän jättöä lisää. Ei nuo putkiosien muutokset huonontaneet ajettavuutta lainkaan!

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> ^Sitähän minäkin... Mutta tietävät ne että onko mineraalia vai Dot öljynä? Jos esim. Forcen satulat ja XT:n kahvat, meneekö homma hankalaksi? 
> Joutilas maantierunko olis ja jos siitä rakentaisi jonkinsortin flatbar hässäkän sekalaisilla osilla.



Shimanot ei kestä DOTtia ja luulenpa että tuo yhdistelmä ei muutenkaan toimi suunnitellusti. Ei se ihan niin yksinkertaista ole että pelkkää nestettä työnnetään suuntaan jos toiseen. Kyllä siinä männänpoikkipinta-ala jne. vaikuttaa kuinka paljon sitä nestettä pitää työntää jne. 

Sen sijaan Shimanon 2-mäntäiset systeemit on tietääkseni keskenään tuossa suhteessa yhteensopivia eli voit ihan hyvin parittaa ne XT-kahvat esim. GRX flatmount-satuloiden kanssa.

----------


## nure

^Tietenkin vois XT:t laittaa adapterin kanssa, hankkis koko setin alle 800€ voimansiirtoineen...

----------


## STN

Ash, tai josh

----------


## Jone51

Onko kuinka yleistä että takakiekon vaihdon yhteydessä vaihtajan säädöt eivät ole kohdallaan ja että kiekkojen kesken on yli puolen lähes yhden rattaan/vaihteen heitto? Shimanon 12 vaihteinen XT vaihtaja ja kiekoissa SLX ja XT pakat. Uusien kiekkojen kanssa jouduin säätämään vaihtajan uusiksi ml. rajoitinruuvit. Tässä tulevaa talvea ajatellen oli aikomus laittaa toisille kiekoille nastat, että olisi helppo vaihtaa kelien mukaan kiekkoja/renkaita, mutta taitaa tulle tyyliin yhtä pysyvä vaihto kuin pelkät renkaat vaihdettaessa jos joka kerta saa vaihtajaa olla ropaamassa. Kiekkojen merkkit/navat DT Swiss ja Hunt Wheel (eli Novatec navat kaiketi).

----------


## JackOja

> Onko kuinka yleistä että takakiekon vaihdon yhteydessä vaihtajan säädöt eivät ole kohdallaan....



On aivan yleistä. Hyvällä tuurilla ei tarvitse säätää vaihtajaa tai keskittää jarruja kun eri napa kyseessä.

----------


## Aakoo

^Voi olla että toimii tai ei toimi, eli tuuripeliä. Jos varman päälle haluaa ottaa, niin hankkii kahdet kiekot samanlaisilla navoilla. Enemmän on joutunut säätämään jarrulevyjen suhteen, eli keskittämään jarrut uudestaan.

----------


## harald

Niitä väliprikkojakin on, mitä voi laittaa pakan alle. Sillä olen saanut säädettyä niin että kaikki pakat toimivat ristiin.

----------


## Jone51

Kiitos vastauksista, jarrujen keskityksen vielä jaksaisi mutta vaihtajan säätö on ainakin itselle myrkkyä. Jos laittaisi sen hienosäädön kliksaukset ylös niin vois onnistua. Täytyy selvitellä vielä niita prikkoja tai jotain shimmilevyjä.

----------


## nure

Itsellä maantiepyörässä kahdet levylliset kiekot, Tune & Acros, Redin & Rotorin pakoilla ja ei ole säätöä erikseen tarvinut, ei edes jarrujen... Kaiketi moukan tuuria.

----------


## Jpukki

Voimansiirto paukkuu. videolla kuuluu hyvin:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Gi48UI1k2wjdWSMQ8EfYttXDJJVE1b-C/view

Kammissa tuntuu aika selvä nykäys aina kun toi voimakkaampi ääni kuuluu. Tarkistin vaihtajan säädöt, eikä vaikuta olevan mitään vaikutusta vaikka siirtäis kumpaan suuntaan hyvänsä. Missään ei tunnu myöskään välystä. Pienillä rattailla ei oikeastaan kuulu ääntä, mut tuntuu silti suunnilleen sama nykiminen. Tossa joskus alkusyksystä huomasin ekan kerran, mut kun tuntui häviävän silloin muiden rämppäysten yhteydessä. Olis kyllä kiva tietää ton lähde. Mistä ja miten kannattais lähtee etsimään?

----------


## Kanuuna

> Voimansiirto paukkuu. videolla kuuluu hyvin:
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Gi48UI1k2wjdWSMQ8EfYttXDJJVE1b-C/view
> 
> Kammissa tuntuu aika selvä nykäys aina kun toi voimakkaampi ääni kuuluu. Tarkistin vaihtajan säädöt, eikä vaikuta olevan mitään vaikutusta vaikka siirtäis kumpaan suuntaan hyvänsä. Missään ei tunnu myöskään välystä. Pienillä rattailla ei oikeastaan kuulu ääntä, mut tuntuu silti suunnilleen sama nykiminen. Tossa joskus alkusyksystä huomasin ekan kerran, mut kun tuntui häviävän silloin muiden rämppäysten yhteydessä. Olis kyllä kiva tietää ton lähde. Mistä ja miten kannattais lähtee etsimään?



Tuntuuko/kuuluuko kammista pykällystä, jos pyörittää niitä ilman ketjua? 
Rissat puhtaat? 
Ketjuissa jäykkiä linkkejä?
Meneehän ketju oikealta puolelta sitä vaihtajan häkin lärpäkettä?
Ääni kuului eteen- ja taakse polkiessa, joten vapari on mielestäni poissulkettu. Ja navan laakerit samoin. 
Hmmm. Mielenkiintoinen nakse kyllä.

----------


## Jpukki

> Tuntuuko/kuuluuko kammista pykällystä, jos pyörittää niitä ilman ketjua? 
> Rissat puhtaat? 
> Ketjuissa jäykkiä linkkejä?
> Meneehän ketju oikealta puolelta sitä vaihtajan häkin lärpäkettä?
> Ääni kuului eteen- ja taakse polkiessa, joten vapari on mielestäni poissulkettu. Ja navan laakerit samoin. 
> Hmmm. Mielenkiintoinen nakse kyllä.



Kammet pyörii ilman ketjuja tasaisesti ja ääneti. Kuuluu kaikilla rissoilla jotka suurempia kuin neljäs tai viides. Testaan vielä toisilla ketjuilla, muistaakseni kuului niilläkin. ellei kuulu niin löytääkö sellaisen jäykän lenkin ihan sormilla nitluttelemalla? Ketju menee takavaihtajassa oikein.

----------


## Kanuuna

> Kammet pyörii ilman ketjuja tasaisesti ja ääneti. Kuuluu kaikilla rissoilla jotka suurempia kuin neljäs tai viides. Testaan vielä toisilla ketjuilla, muistaakseni kuului niilläkin. ellei kuulu niin löytääkö sellaisen jäykän lenkin ihan sormilla nitluttelemalla? Ketju menee takavaihtajassa oikein.



Tarkoitin siis vaihtajan rissoja. Jäykän lenkin löytää kyllä ihan sormilla, kun ketju on pois paikaltaan ja pyörittelee hyppysissä. Voi myös löytyä ihan ketjua paikallaan pyöritettäessä, mutta ei ainakaan äkkiseltään videon perusteella näyttänyt mitään kummallista olevan. 
B-ruuvin säätö kohdillaan eli ylempi vaihtajan rissa ei ole liian lähellä pakkaa?

----------


## Jpukki

> Kammet pyörii ilman ketjuja tasaisesti ja ääneti. Kuuluu kaikilla rissoilla jotka suurempia kuin neljäs tai viides. Testaan vielä toisilla ketjuilla, muistaakseni kuului niilläkin. ellei kuulu niin löytääkö sellaisen jäykän lenkin ihan sormilla nitluttelemalla? Ketju menee takavaihtajassa oikein.







> Tarkoitin siis vaihtajan rissoja. Jäykän lenkin löytää kyllä ihan sormilla, kun ketju on pois paikaltaan ja pyörittelee hyppysissä. Voi myös löytyä ihan ketjua paikallaan pyöritettäessä, mutta ei ainakaan äkkiseltään videon perusteella näyttänyt mitään kummallista olevan. 
> B-ruuvin säätö kohdillaan eli ylempi vaihtajan rissa ei ole liian lähellä pakkaa?



Joo vaihtajan rissat puhtaat, pyörii hyvin ja kireällä. Sama ilmiö tapahtuu myös Shimanon ketjuilla eikä noissa videolla olleissa ketjuissakaan mitään jäykkyyttä tunnu.
Kyllä toi ehkä vaihtajan varteen liittyy. Kun se clutchi on auki ja painaa ihan kevyesti sormella alemman rissan vierestä häkkiä eteenpäin niin ääni loppuu. Siis silleen, että se häkki ei varsinaisesti liiku, mutta ei ole jousta vasten. B-ruuvia avaamalla eli ketjun kireyttä lisäämällä ääni ehkä muuttuu vähän terävämmäksi, mutta ei säätämällä kuitenkaan häviä. Kun vaihtajan vartta heiluttaa käsin, niin ennen kun se liikahtaa tuntuu sellainen jäykkä kohta. Mutta kytkin tosiaan auki. Pitäiskö se varren nivel putsailla ja pitikö siihen olla jotain erikoisrasvaa?

----------


## K.Kuronen

^Jotenkin tulisi kuitenkin mieleen äänestä laakerivika: vaikka keskiö pyörii ilman ketjua pehmeästi, niin itse ottaisin kammet irti ja tunnustelsin sormin, pyörivätkö laakerit pehmeästi.

----------


## Smo

> Kymmenentuhatta on aika hyvin vaikka ottaisi huomioon ettei ole ajettu niin kutsutuilla kevyillä kisarenkailla. Jossain vaiheessa tietysti krossi- tai gravelrenkaankin nappula- tai muu kuvio on etenkin enemmän asfalttiakin ajaessa niin kulunut että rengasrikkoon on ikään kuin syytä alkaa henkisesti valmistautua (ja muistaa pitää pumppu ja varasisuri(t) mukana), Nythän tosin ei uudella krossareilla tainnut vielä olla hirveästi kilometrejä takana.



On se krossari jo yli vuoden, talvet on aika pitkälle menneet sliksi takana ja hybridissä semisliksi/nasta tai krossarissa Contin Cyclocross Race edessä. Täysjäykässä teräsmaasturissa oli sliksi takana ja nappula / nasta edessä. Mökkimaasturissa ja maasturissa sitten maastorengasta ja edessä nastaa, todella harvoin käytössä. Voi olla että kilsoja oli enempikin 7k kuin 10k ilman puhkeamisesta, pitäisi käydä läpi kaikki trackerit niin tietäisi  :Hymy:  ja saatan myös unohtaa 

Nyt on hybridi joutunut arkikulkineeksi kun krossarin vapaaratas pyörii tyhjää eikä gravelia viitsi jättää yksin kylille. Tiedä sitten viitsiikö sillä myöskään suolassa ajella.

----------


## Jpukki

> Joo vaihtajan rissat puhtaat, pyörii hyvin ja kireällä. Sama ilmiö tapahtuu myös Shimanon ketjuilla eikä noissa videolla olleissa ketjuissakaan mitään jäykkyyttä tunnu.
> Kyllä toi ehkä vaihtajan varteen liittyy. Kun se clutchi on auki ja painaa ihan kevyesti sormella alemman rissan vierestä häkkiä eteenpäin niin ääni loppuu. Siis silleen, että se häkki ei varsinaisesti liiku, mutta ei ole jousta vasten. B-ruuvia avaamalla eli ketjun kireyttä lisäämällä ääni ehkä muuttuu vähän terävämmäksi, mutta ei säätämällä kuitenkaan häviä. Kun vaihtajan vartta heiluttaa käsin, niin ennen kun se liikahtaa tuntuu sellainen jäykkä kohta. Mutta kytkin tosiaan auki. Pitäiskö se varren nivel putsailla ja pitikö siihen olla jotain erikoisrasvaa?



Eeh, paljastan taas typeryyteni kysymällä, mutta kysynpä kuitenkin; kuuluukohan takapakan liikkua vapaasti sivusuunnassa? Kyseessä siis 1x11 ja pakka liikkuu sellaisen puoli senttiä sivusuunnassa eli akselin suuntaisesti. Se lukitusrengas ei ainakaan sormin pyöri yhtään, joten jostain muusta johtuu? tuo takanavan rakenne ei ole vielä tullut lainkaan tutuksi.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Ei kuulu liikkua.

----------


## Kanuuna

^^Ei kuulu liikkua kyllä yhtään. Olisko siinä sitten nakseen vika? Vaparin hampaat ei ole omalla tontillaan? Tutustus navan ja vaparin rakenteeseen. Mahtaako olla kierteellinen vapari?

----------


## Nickname

Pitäis ostaa eturatas mutta pulttijako tuottaa päänvaivaa, Shimano Deore kampi 5 pulttia ja pulttien väli 55mm tai 56mm mitattu rullamitalla niin ei nyt ole millintarkka, ei vaan löydy tuollasia 55mm pulttivälin rattaita  :Sekaisin:   :Sekaisin:

----------


## #78

Jos vierekkäiset pulttien väli on 55.4mm on pulttijako bcd 94

----------


## Nickname

> Jos vierekkäiset pulttien väli on 55.4mm on pulttijako bcd 94



Kiitän ja kumarran, foorumiin voi aina luottaa.  :Hymy:

----------


## rymy

> ^^Ei kuulu liikkua kyllä yhtään. Olisko siinä sitten nakseen vika? Vaparin hampaat ei ole omalla tontillaan? Tutustus navan ja vaparin rakenteeseen. Mahtaako olla kierteellinen vapari?



Onko olemassa 11-rattaisia kierteellisiä rataspakkoja? En ainakaan ole kuullut. En usko

----------


## Kanuuna

> Onko olemassa 11-rattaisia kierteellisiä rataspakkoja? En ainakaan ole kuullut. En usko



En tiedä, mutta Shimpallahan on niitä ikään kuin kierteellisiä, jotka avataan 10 vai oliko 12 mm kuusiokololla. Tällainen kikkare pitää vaparia paikallaan:

Ja päätyholkki voi olla kierteellinen ja löysällä, jolloin pakka liikkuu.

----------


## Jpukki

> ^^Ei kuulu liikkua kyllä yhtään. Olisko siinä sitten nakseen vika? Vaparin hampaat ei ole omalla tontillaan? Tutustus navan ja vaparin rakenteeseen. Mahtaako olla kierteellinen vapari?



[QUOTE=rymy;3028882]Onko olemassa 11-rattaisia kierteellisiä rataspakkoja? En ainakaan ole kuullut. En usko[/QUOTE

Akselin päässä vääränkätinen mutteri, jonka pois ottamalla vapaaratas ja pakka lähti irti. Vaparin ulkokehä jäi siihen napaan... Meni kyllä nätisti takaisin ja mutterin kirimällä tietysti myös sivuttaisliikekin poistui. Tosin liian kireälle ei voi laittaa, kun alkaa laakerit kahnaamaan, mutta tuota pakan puoleista mutteria ei sitten vissiin lukita millään? Toisessa päässä on kyllä mutteri ja lukkomutteri. No pitänee tosiaan yrittää jostain etsiä ohjeita tms. 

Paukkeen lähdettä aiemmin selvitellessä yritin pakkaa kyllä nitkutella, mutta en akselin suuntaisesti. Epäilemättä tämähän se on vikana ollutkin.

----------


## LeeK

Eturatas haussa.
Nyt on 34T ja tekisi mieli kokeilla talveki 33T tai 32T.
Rattaasta löytyvät merkinnät WB069A 34T ja hieman sivummalla 7H. Kiinnitys 5 ruuvilla.

Mistä saan selville pulttien jaon / mikä ratas on oikea?

----------


## JackOja

^Google tiesi kertoa, että kyseessä FSA-ratas 110BDC -pulttijaolla. Ota sillä pulttijaolla. Samoin internetissä kerrotaan, että 33T olisi pienin 110BCD-ratas.

----------


## LeeK

^ Jumangekka! Tämä oli nopea. Kiitos avusta.

----------


## arctic biker

> ^Google tiesi kertoa, että kyseessä FSA-ratas 110BDC -pulttijaolla. Ota sillä pulttijaolla. Samoin internetissä kerrotaan, että 33T olisi pienin 110BCD-ratas.



Voisin mainita Praxis Works. 48-32 ja 110bcd

----------


## JackOja

No kerro vielä kysyjälle käykö tuo mainittu Praxis 32T -ratas mihin tahansa 110BDC-kampiin. Äkkiä vilkaistuna on jotain spesiaalia muotoilua, mutta en ole niin kiinnostunut eikä oikein ehtiskään, että jaksaisin lukea ajatuksella.

----------


## arctic biker

Praxis 48-32 chainrings are compatible with our Praxis Alba, Praxis Zayante and Zayante Carbon cranks as well as the new Specialized alloy 110BCD spider. These chainrings are not compatible with any other cranks or spiders. Note: 48-32 rings are not compatible with TURN Zayante cranks


Todennäköisesti ei ,ymmärsin myös että Praxiksen kammen rattaat tulee aina parina

----------


## Nickname

Voiko etuvaihtajan pannan ja rungon väliin laittaa kovaa kumia olevan "shimmin" vai aihettaako se ylimääräistä liikettä vaihdettaessa ja vaihteet ei mene kunnolla päälle?

----------


## TERU

Voi laittaa kunhan se on riittävän joustamatonta, tuohon kohdistuu melkoisen kova voima vaihtaessa, etuvaihtajien mukana tulee noita aitoja sovittimia, huoltoliikkeissä voisi olla jääneitä. 
Alumiinisuikaleita muovia mieluummin, jos ei muovi toimi tai ei sopivaa aitoa löydy, jotain olis omassa romulaatikossakin jouten. Noiden mittojen kanssa vähän haasteellista!

----------


## Nickname

^ Kiitän, omastakin romu/jämäosa laatikosta löytyy alumiini- ja teräsputken pätkää sekä muovin ja kumin palaa, onneksi on tullut otettua kaikki ylijäänyt talteen.  :Hymy:

----------


## TERU

Ajatus kulkee huonosti, ilmaisu vielä huonommin, oli tarkoitus sanoa, että aitoja etuvaihtajan sovittimia tuolla romulaatikossa. Noiden putkikokojen ja vaihtajan klampin kokojen kanssa on haasteellista. Meillä lienee välimatkaakin ettei voi ihan käytännössä kokeilla sopimista?

----------


## nure

^Olutpurkista saa helposti ja tarkasti shimmin jos ei milleistä kyse...

----------


## JackOja

Onko XD-vaparit jotenkin luonnostaan hiljaisempia kuin HG samalla navalla?

Ihmettelen kun ekaa kertaa XD:n kanssa tekemisissä (Mavic ITS-4 kynsivapari) ja vaihdoin XD-vaparin napaan eikä kuulu juuri mitään tikitystä aikaisemman mukavan kuuluvan nakutuksen sijaan. Ihan perseestä jos näin on.

----------


## Laars

Eiköhän se itse kynsirakenne ole ihan samanlainen molemmissa. Ainoa ero on siinä vaparin rungossa, mihin pakka kiinnittyy. Taitaa johtua lähinnä siitä, että vanhaa vaparia et ollut huoltanut hetkeen.

----------


## JackOja

^itse asiassa XD oli edellisellä omistajalla käytössä ja HG:n asensin oikeaoppisesti (5 tippaa Mavicin vapariöljyä) voideltuna paikalleen. Jospa toi XD kynsineen onkin liian smäidäinen? Voisikin kokeilla huoltaa sen.

----------


## Nickname

> Ajatus kulkee huonosti, ilmaisu vielä huonommin, oli tarkoitus sanoa, että aitoja etuvaihtajan sovittimia tuolla romulaatikossa. Noiden putkikokojen ja vaihtajan klampin kokojen kanssa on haasteellista. Meillä lienee välimatkaakin ettei voi ihan käytännössä kokeilla sopimista?



Ei minulla vielä ole edes sitä vaihtajaa, piti kysyä ensin etten osta sellaista mitä ei saa toimimaan.  :Hymy: 





> ^Olutpurkista saa helposti ja tarkasti shimmin jos ei milleistä kyse...



Metrimitalla sain tuloksen jossa putki olisi 2mm pienempi kuin harkitsemani vaihtajanpanta, pitäis varmaan ostaa tönäri.

----------


## JackOja

> Ei minulla vielä ole edes sitä vaihtajaa....



Kaikissa mun ostamissa etuvaihtajissa on tullut shimmejä mukana.

----------


## TERU

Näin on kertynyt joitakin noita sovittimia laatikkoon, melko paksustikin pahimmillaan tarvitaan, ei ohuesta tölkistä oikein, vaihtajan tiedoissa kerrotaan minkä vahvuiselle rungon satulaputkelle sovittimilla tai ilman asentuu, joten tönäriä tarvitaan. Melkoinen soppa putkikoot kaikkiaan.

----------


## Qilty

> Onko olemassa 11-rattaisia kierteellisiä rataspakkoja? En ainakaan ole kuullut. En usko



Tässä puhuttiinkin vaparista. Ja niitä löytyy varmaan kaikista marketti tason kiekoista

Lähetetty minun SM-G973F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jpukki

> Voimansiirto paukkuu. videolla kuuluu hyvin:
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Gi48UI1k2wjdWSMQ8EfYttXDJJVE1b-C/view
> 
> Kammissa tuntuu aika selvä nykäys aina kun toi voimakkaampi ääni kuuluu. Tarkistin vaihtajan säädöt, eikä vaikuta olevan mitään vaikutusta vaikka siirtäis kumpaan suuntaan hyvänsä. Missään ei tunnu myöskään välystä. Pienillä rattailla ei oikeastaan kuulu ääntä, mut tuntuu silti suunnilleen sama nykiminen. Tossa joskus alkusyksystä huomasin ekan kerran, mut kun tuntui häviävän silloin muiden rämppäysten yhteydessä. Olis kyllä kiva tietää ton lähde. Mistä ja miten kannattais lähtee etsimään?



Tarina jatkuu. tapahtui edellisessä jaksossa: Takanavan akselin toisen pään mutteri löysällä jonka seurauksena vaparin runko ja pakka pääsi liikkumaan akselin suuntaisesti. 

Tuon kiristämisellä ei kuitenkaan ollut mitään vaikutusta alkuperäiseen pulmaan, eli epäilyttävään ääntelyyn. Luulin tietysti, että ilman muutahan se tuosta on johtunut, mutta eipä tietenkään. vaihtaja säädetty uudestaan, herkistelty kytkintä jne.. Napaa uudestaan aukoessa huomasin sitten, että osa rattaista pääsee pyörähtämään millin tai pari, vaikka lukitusrenkas vaikuttaa olevan kireällä. Luulisin, että ne vaparin hahlot kuitenkin pitäisi ne aikalailla paikallaan noin niinkun pyörimissuuntaan nähden... Seuraavaksi pitänee hommata siis pakka-avain ja kokeilla tuota kiristellä. Isoimmat rattaat kyllä pysyy ihan paikallaan, mutta keskimmäinen nippu ja pienimmät pääsee liikkumaan. Ja noilla ketjun ollessa ei sitä ääntä oikeastaan kuulu, vaan juuri isoimmilla. Eikä ne silleen helise tai mitenkään helposti liiku, vaan kun vääntää niin napsahtaen pyörähtää sen pari milliä (hampaiden kärkien suhteen). Tuo on nyt tässä seuraava pääepäilty, mutta luulen, että tuo hieman sitkeältä tuntuva vaihtajan häkin nivel voimistaa ilmiötä. Pitää laittaa herkumpaa rasvaa tilaukseen ja ottaa sekin sitten auki.

----------


## Laars

Ei rattaat pakassa pitäisi antaa periksi mihinkään suuntaan, eli pakka-avain kaupoille.

----------


## Olli L

^^ Sopiiko rataspakka leveyssuunnassa varmasti siihen vapaarattaan runkoon? En löytänyt viesteistäsi muuta mainintaa kuin että 11-rattaasta on kyse. Esim. Shimanon 11-maastopakka maantienavassa vaatii sovittimen isoimman rattaan ja pinnojen väliin (kai, en ole ihan varma). https://www.bike-components.de/en/Sh...ssettes-p9904/

Ainakin Shimanon perinteisissä systeemeissä pienimmän rattaan tulee ulottua hieman vapaaratasrungon ulkopuolelle, muuten lukkorengas kiristyy vain vapaaratasrunkoa vasten, ja rattaat ovat siellä takana edelleen löysällä.

----------


## Kanuuna

^ & ^^ hyviä pointteja yllä. Lisään vielä oman epäilyni. HG-vaparin runkoon on kairaurunut ne perinteiset kolot rattaiden kohtaan ja rattaat pääsevät sen takia liikkumaan. Tosin liikkeen laajuudesta ei ole tietoa. Ja monesti rattaat itsellä ovat kyllä olleet niin tiukasti pureutuneina vaparin rungon kalvautuneihin koloihin, että on välillä ollut vaikeuksia saada rattaita ylipäätään liikkeelle, kun pakkaa on ottanut irti.

----------


## nure

^Jokin tälläinen yhteensopimattomuus itsellä tuli mieleen...

----------


## Jpukki

> ^^ Sopiiko rataspakka leveyssuunnassa varmasti siihen vapaarattaan runkoon? En löytänyt viesteistäsi muuta mainintaa kuin että 11-rattaasta on kyse. Esim. Shimanon 11-maastopakka maantienavassa vaatii sovittimen isoimman rattaan ja pinnojen väliin (kai, en ole ihan varma). https://www.bike-components.de/en/Sh...ssettes-p9904/
> 
> Ainakin Shimanon perinteisissä systeemeissä pienimmän rattaan tulee ulottua hieman vapaaratasrungon ulkopuolelle, muuten lukkorengas kiristyy vain vapaaratasrunkoa vasten, ja rattaat ovat siellä takana edelleen löysällä.



Setup on ihan alkuperäinen, ostin pyörän uutena keväällä. Pakka on Sunrace, mutta navan/vaparin tyyppiä en ole tarkemmin onnistunut selvittämään. Pyörä spessun Chisel, ja spekseissä mainittu takanavasta vain "sealed cartridge bearings, 12x148mm thru-axle". 

Mietin tossa sellasta, että jos pakan vaan kiristää, niin mistäs tietää, että mihin asentoon niiden liikkuvien rattaiden pitäisi jäädä? Vai meneekö kiristäessä itsessään oikeaan asentoon. Ehkä se selviää, kun otan ensin auki.

----------


## TERU

Rattaiden asento ei muutu kiristettäessä, huomaat sitten kun joskus käytät pakan kokonaan irti, kiristä nyt vaan kohtuullisesti pakan lukkorenas ja pakan kaikkien rattaiden täytyy sitten olla ikään kuin yhtä puuta. Jos jää liikettä pakkaan, täytyy pakan pohjalle laittaa ohut rinkula täytteeksi. Onhan tuo voinut jäädä jopa pois pyörän kasausvaiheessa, kukapa meistä olisi virheetön.

Työkaluiksi pakka tarvitsee avaimen ja ketjuruoskan.

----------


## nure

Olisi mielenkiintoista tietää että mistä vapaarattaasta kyse? Ei ainakaan Shimano/SRAM pakkaa saa väärin asennettua vapaarattaalle...

----------


## Kanuuna

^ Jotenkin epäilisin edelleen jotain muuta kuin pakkaa (kiinnityksestään) tai vaparia. Voivat toki nekin olla. Pitäisi itse päästä hipelöimään (kyseistä pyörää).
Ettei nakse kuuluisi ketjun ja etu-/takarattaan yhdistyessä? Vääntynyt hammas?

----------


## Jpukki

> ^ Jotenkin epäilisin edelleen jotain muuta kuin pakkaa (kiinnityksestään) tai vaparia. Voivat toki nekin olla. Pitäisi itse päästä hipelöimään (kyseistä pyörää).
> Ettei nakse kuuluisi ketjun ja etu-/takarattaan yhdistyessä? Vääntynyt hammas?



Joo vähän samaa mieltä olen ehkä itsekin. Jos oletetaan, että pakka on ollut akselin suuntaisesti oikealla paikallaan tuon akselin pakan puoleisen mutterin kiristämisen jälkeen, niin ei oikein käy järkeen että ääni kuuluu vain isommilla rattailla. Lisäksihän ketju vetää tietysti ne "irtonaiset" lehdet eteenpäin, joka on luultavasti se asento jossa niiden kuuluu olla. Tarkistin eturattaan, siinä hampaat suorassa ja takarattaissa ei mahdollinen, koska kuuluu ketjun ollessa eri rattailla. Jos siitä voi mitään päätellä, että kampia taakse päin pyörittäessä ja ketjun ollessa isoimmalla rattaalla, tuntuu liike aika jähmeältä. Ihan kuin jokin ylimääräinen vastustaisi. Tiedän toki, että ketjulla peruutetaessa se pyrkii vetämään niitä alempia rattaita kohti kun yläpuolella ei mikää sitä ketjua ohjaa. Kuvittelen ainakin, että tuntuu vähän erilaiselta kuin joskus kesällä ketjua putsaillessa. Tähän liittyen sellainen varmistus, että eihän noiden keskiölaakereiden kuppien spacerit tule koskaan kuin voimansiirron puolelle? Yksi prikka siinä on välissä ja muistelen noi irto käyttäessä katsoneeni, että siihenhän se ilman muuta kuuluu. Jos se olisi väärässä paikassa niin olisi silloin siirtänyt eturatasta pari milliä ulos päin, joka juuri vaikuttaisi eniten ketjulinjaan isoimpien takarattaiden suhteen.

Laitoin noita tarvikkeita tilaukseen, kun ajattelin hommata samalla vähän muutakin, joten pääsen jatkamaan hommaa vasta joskus ensi viikolla.

Laitan tähän nyt vielä videon tuosta pakan välyksestä: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Ivc...ew?usp=sharing ja kuva mitä siihen kiekkoon vielä jäi: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1J08...ew?usp=sharing

----------


## Kanuuna

> Laitan tähän nyt vielä videon tuosta pakan välyksestä: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Ivc...ew?usp=sharing



Joo-oh. No ei pakan tai rattaiden ainakaan kuulu liikkua noin. Pakka taitaapi olla Shimpan HG-vaparilla, koska lukkorengas. Eihän lukkorengas satu pyörimään sormivoimin, kun on noin löysällä rattaat?

----------


## moukari

> Hei haluatko naida kuumaa tyttöä? kirjoita minulle 
> http://chatie.club/xxx
>  Nimeni on Anna69 ♥ ️ odotan sinua tänään



Ei kiitos, olen onnellisesti naimisissa. 

Mistä johtuu, että pinnat katkeavat yllättäen? Nyt on Fulcrumin budjetti-gravelkiekkosetistä katkennut takakiekosta jo kaksi pinnaa, ja kumpikaan ei ole katkennut käytössä. Ensimmäinen meni, kun kiekot olivat auton perällä kiekkopusseissa ja toinen meni rengasta vanteelta irrottaessa. On nämä kiekot toisaalta aika kovaa käyttöä nähneet, mutta ovat kuitenkin suorat ja muuten ehjät.

----------


## markkut

^ Minulla samanlainen kokemus Fulcrum racing 7 levyjarrullisesta takakiekosta. Kerran oli pinna paukahtanut itsestään toimiston pyörävarastossa työpäivän aikana. Minun kiekossa pinnojen kireydet eivät ainakaan olleet tasapainossa toisiinsa nähden. Eli kun _saman puolen_ pinnoja näppäilee vuorotellen, niin kuuluu epävireinen melodia sen sijaan, että kaikki pinnat soisivat edes suurin piirtein samalta korkeudelta. Ongelma ratkesi, kun teetin itselleni kunnon kiekon osaavassa paikallisessa pyöräliikkeessä.  :Hymy:

----------


## moukari

> ^ Minulla samanlainen kokemus Fulcrum racing 7 levyjarrullisesta takakiekosta. Kerran oli pinna paukahtanut itsestään toimiston pyörävarastossa työpäivän aikana. Minun kiekossa pinnojen kireydet eivät ainakaan olleet tasapainossa toisiinsa nähden. Eli kun _saman puolen_ pinnoja näppäilee vuorotellen, niin kuuluu epävireinen melodia sen sijaan, että kaikki pinnat soisivat edes suurin piirtein samalta korkeudelta. Ongelma ratkesi, kun teetin itselleni kunnon kiekon osaavassa paikallisessa pyöräliikkeessä.



Joo siis mulla sama kiekko kyseessä. Ensimmäisen pinnan katkettua tarkastin nuo kireydet ja olivat kuitenkin Park Toolin mittarilla vetopuolelta muistaakseni 5-10 % sisässä ja toiseltakin puolelta aika hyvin toleranssissa, joten ei pitäisi olla siitäkään kiinni. Pitää varmaan laittaa jotain laadukkaampaa alle ja ajaa nämä talven aikana loppuun...

----------


## markkut

Minulta pinnat paukahtivat jarrun puolelta. Kiekonrakennusketjussa juttua, kun vertailin fulcrumia https://www.wheelpro.co.uk/ -sivustolta löytyvään kiekonrakennuskirjan ohjeisiin siitä, miten rakennetaan hyvä kiekko. Tiivistettynä Fulcrumin kiekko on monella tapaa päin pebaa kasattu, ainakin jos em. kirjaa uskoo.

Siinä mielessä ikävä ominaisuus, kun pinnoja on tuossa Fulcrumissa niin vähän (jarrun puolella vain 8), että yhden katkeaminen aiheutti minun pyörässä vanteeseen niin ison heiton, ettei matkaa pystynyt jatkamaan. Luotto menee.

----------


## Nostaja

Asensin Wahoo Kickr Core harjoitusvastuksen ja siihen Ultegran CS-R8000 11-32T takapakan. Testin yhteydessä havaitsin ketjun rutisevan kahdella pienimmällä takarattaalla. Rutina kuuluu riippumatta siitä onko edessä iso vai pieni ratas. Normaalisti minulla on takana 12-25 hampainen ratas ja ajattelin rutinan kenties johtuvan näiden pakkojen erilaisesta hammastuksesta. Vaihdoin siis vastukseen tuon 12-25 pakan ajatellen asian korjaantuvan, mutta vastaava ääni kuului edelleen. Tiellä ajettaessa rutinaa ei 12-25:sta kuulu, tuota toista pakkaa en ole muualla kuin vastuksessa kokeillut. Valmistajan mukaan ketju on yhteensopiva. Mikähän tässä on vikana? Ketju väärän mittainen? Väärin päin (ei mielestäni, kun tekstit ulospäin)? Vai mikä ihme?

----------


## kervelo

> Asensin Wahoo Kickr Core harjoitusvastuksen ja siihen Ultegran CS-R8000 11-32T takapakan. Testin yhteydessä havaitsin ketjun rutisevan kahdella pienimmällä takarattaalla. Rutina kuuluu riippumatta siitä onko edessä iso vai pieni ratas. Normaalisti minulla on takana 12-25 hampainen ratas ja ajattelin rutinan kenties johtuvan näiden pakkojen erilaisesta hammastuksesta. Vaihdoin siis vastukseen tuon 12-25 pakan ajatellen asian korjaantuvan, mutta vastaava ääni kuului edelleen. Tiellä ajettaessa rutinaa ei 12-25:sta kuulu, tuota toista pakkaa en ole muualla kuin vastuksessa kokeillut. Valmistajan mukaan ketju on yhteensopiva. Mikähän tässä on vikana? Ketju väärän mittainen? Väärin päin (ei mielestäni, kun tekstit ulospäin)? Vai mikä ihme?



Olisiko niin, että trainerin vapaaratas on aavistuksen eri kohdassa, kuin pyörän takakiekon vapaaratas? Tuolloin noita rutinoita voisi ilmaantua. Tuo vastaa sitä tilannetta, että pyörään laitetaan takakiekoksi joku muu/eri merkkinen kiekko, kuin siinä on ollut takavaihtajaa äänettömäksi säädettäessä.

----------


## Nostaja

Vaikea sanoa, näin voi toki olla, koska kun kokeilin tuota 11-32T pakkaa takakiekossa, niin mitään rutinaa ei enää kuulunut. Mikä neuvoksi vai pitääkö vain sietää?

----------


## Jpukki

> Joo-oh. No ei pakan tai rattaiden ainakaan kuulu liikkua noin. Pakka taitaapi olla Shimpan HG-vaparilla, koska lukkorengas. Eihän lukkorengas satu pyörimään sormivoimin, kun on noin löysällä rattaat?



Ei sentään sormin liiku vaikka napakasti yrittäis.

----------


## JackOja

Onko 142x12 dropouttien kierre standardi? Vai voiko se olla mitä tahansa?

----------


## hece

Ei, ainakin 1.0, 1.5 ja 1.75mm nousulla niitä on. Mahdollisesti eri pituuksillakin, muyta tästä en ole varma.

----------


## JackOja

> Ei, ainakin 1.0, 1.5 ja 1.75mm nousulla niitä on. Mahdollisesti eri pituuksillakin, muyta tästä en ole varma.



Jos akselissa lukee Shimano ja fillarissa Yeti voisiko siitä tehdä jotain päätelmiä kierteestä?

----------


## TurboKoo

> Jos akselissa lukee Shimano ja fillarissa Yeti voisiko siitä tehdä jotain päätelmiä kierteestä?



Onko sulla siellä rungossa irroitettava kierreosa? Veikkaisin vahvasti 1,5 kierrettä. 

https://www.pure-bike.co.uk/12x142-m...shimano-system

----------


## Iglumies

> Jos akselissa lukee Shimano ja fillarissa Yeti voisiko siitä tehdä jotain päätelmiä kierteestä?




Ei oikein, mutta jos oikean jetin kuukkeloin, manuaalissa lukeeXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

kuukkeloin väärin, sori

----------


## Kanuuna

On pieni ropleema jarrujen kanssa. Shimpan halvemman pään hydejarru kyseessä. Onkelmana on sellainen, että satulan männät eivät halua palauttaa ja nän ollen palat jäävät hankaamaan levyä tai ovat hyvin lähellä. Ajattelin tietysti aluksi, että on vain ilmausta vailla, mutta huolellisen molemmista päistä tapahtuneen ilmauksen jälkeen tilanne oli edelleen sama. Noh, päätinpä sitten purkaa koko satulan ja puhdistaa. Eipä siinä, homma onnistui hyvin ja törkyä tuli (mm. männistä) pihalle ja satulan sain onnistuneesti puhtaaksi ja takaisin kasaan. Taas huolellinen täysilmaus (satulaa ja kahvaa eri asennoissa pyöritellen), vaan eipä ongelma poistunut vieläkään. Männät eivät tahdo palauttaa. Kyllä jarruilla nyt ajaa, mutta samaa sarjaa oleva etujarru toimii paljon paremmin ja palauttaa männät takaisin kuten omat XT:ni. Onko tsydeemissä edelleen ilmaa vai mitä arvon raati on mieltä? 
Lisäksi (oletettavasti) männät pyrkivät vielä ulostullessaan hieman vinoon, jolloin palat kuluvat paljon enemmän "alapäästä" eli kauimmaisesta pisteestä kiinnitykseen nähden. Palat kuluvat kuitenkin toisiinsa nähden tasaisesti, joten männät toiminevat myös yhtä hyvin toisiinsa nähden.
Aika mysteeri omasta mielestäni. XT:t ovat tällaisissa tilanteissa alkaneet toimia mukisematta ilmauksen jälkeen. 
Ja sitten vielä spessu kyssäri: Mitähän materiaalia halvemman pään männät ovat? Tuntuivat ihan muovilta verrattuna XT:n keraamisiin.

----------


## A.M.®

Nyt kun satula on käyty huolella läpi, niin epäilys ongelman sijaintiin siirtyy kahvaan

----------


## SSGT-92

Nyt en muista kuka täällä pähkäili samanmoisen ongelman parissa, enkä ko. jarrujen merkkiäkään. Viimein oli vika löytynyt ; letkuliitoksessa oli ollut jotain röhnää/roskaa, joka esti nesteen takaisin virtausta kun kahvasta hellitettiin. 
 Voipi olla kaukaa haettu ,tulipahan vaan mieleeni . . .

----------


## Kanuuna

^&^^ kiitokset vastauksista. Tarviipa tutkailla ehdottamistanne paikoista. Helpolla pääsee, kun testaan suoraan toisella kahvalla. Täytyy vaan saada pyörä takaisin hyppysiin, kun ei ole oma peli.

----------


## JackOja

> Onko sulla siellä rungossa irroitettava kierreosa? Veikkaisin vahvasti 1,5 kierrettä. 
> 
> https://www.pure-bike.co.uk/12x142-m...shimano-system



Jees, tuollainen se juuri on kun tarkemmin katsoi (ihme systeemi muuten). Tarviipa etsiä jos löytyisi stealth-mallinen akseli tuohon.

----------


## jalkkis

10-ketjun tarviin. Miten mtb-ketju eroaa road-ketjusta? Road on kevyempi ja mtb "suojatumpi"?

Eiks noitten pitäisi olla suunnilleen yhtä vahvoja?

----------


## Nickname

Joku crc jarrukliineri varmaan käy vannejarrullisen pyörän jarrupinnan putsaukseen hyvin? Uskaltaakohan jarrukliinerillä suihkia jos rengas on paikallaan?

----------


## Olli L

^Jarrupuhdiste on tarpeettoman raju aine vanteille. Vesi ja käsitiskiaine sekä kunnon huuhtelu on riittävä ja paljon ympäristöystävällisempi menetelmä. Pinttynyttä likaa voi hinkata varovasti karhunkielellä. 
Jos kovia kemikaaleja haluaa jostain syystä käyttää, suihke rättiin, ei kohti renkaallista vannetta.

----------


## Nickname

^ Kiitän, aattelinkin että on se kumille suihkittuna liian tujua tavaraa mutta hyvä tietää että ei tarvitse käyttää kliineriä ollenkaan.

----------


## Lovejoy

Ongelma: ketju tippuu isommalta takarattaalta (pari pykälää pienemmälle) taaksepäin kampia pyöriteltäessä.

Taustatietoa:
Pyörä päivitetty 1x11 systeemiin Clariksesta->
- mtb 11-46 pakka kyseessä ja vaihtajana GRX812 Goatlinkillä
- GRX 600 sarjan kammet, ketjulinja 50,4 mm. Pyörässä 135 qr-napa, jossa ketjulinja taitaa olla 47mm (mahdollisesti osuutta asiaan)
- B-ruuvi säädetty siten, että ketju nousee nätisti isoimmalle rattaalle.
- Ketjuun jätin ohjeistuksen mukaisesti 5 lenkkiä extraa mitoituksessa. 
- Ilmiötä ei tapahdu muilla vaihteilla ja kaikki vaihteet vaihtuu tarkasti molempiin suuntiin mentäessä.
- Rajoitusruuvit säädetty silmämääräisesti linjaan pakan / vaihtajan ylärissan kanssa ja tehty pientä hienosäätöä koepyörittelyllä.

Ideoita vaivaan vai tyytyäkö tähän asiaan kuuluvana ominaisuutena?

----------


## Laars

^Aiheesta löytyy aikamoinen määrä keskustelua. Kyseessä on lähinnä ominaisuus. Riippuu pyörän chainstayn pituudesta ja kuun asennosta jne. pysyykö rattaalla kun pyörittää taaksepäin. Monessa tapauksessa tosiaan ei.

----------


## Lovejoy

^Joo, eipä tuosta käytännössä haittaa ole, lähinnä voisi luokitella kauneusvirheeksi. Isoimman takarattaan käyttö tässä pyörässä rajoittuneen retkikamojen kanssa nyppylöiden könyämiseen, eikä tarvetta pyöritellä kampia taaksepäin. Maastopyörässä tilanne olisi toki toinen, jossa moista tarvetta välillä on, mutta onneksi siinä ei tätä ilmiötä ole.

----------


## virkpe

Eipä siellä maastossa kampia tule juurikaan pyöriteltyä taaksepäin. Ja kun on pienin vaihde käytössä niin yleensä maasto pakottaa polkemaan eteenpäin.
Itsekkin mietin tuota mutta kuten Laars totesi niin ominaisuus kyseessä.
Liikkeessä katsoin uuden pyörän ketjulinjaa niin eipä taida siinäkään ketju pysyä kun taaksepäin pyörittää, näytti ketju sen verran vinossa menevän.

----------


## Lovejoy

^ kyllä noita kampia tulee pienessä määrin (tyyliin max 1/2kierrosta) maastossa välillä pyöräyteltyä, jos kiveä tai kantoa polun vierustat täynnä. Joskus saattaa jopa olla se kevyinkin välitys, mutta harvinaistahan tuo on.

----------


## JackOja

Mikähän mahtaa olla Mavicin "torque cap" -adapterin paksuus? Tasan viisi milliä olisi nasta juttu!





> ... Taitaa johtua lähinnä siitä, että vanhaa vaparia et ollut huoltanut hetkeen.



Tästä se oli kiinni. Rasvat pois ja nyt lähtee ääntä tuostakin.

----------


## jame1967

Tuli tossa hommattu uudet kahvat CC.iin 1x11 speed . Mites se sopivuus olikaan , mulla nyt vapaaratas 10speed . Onko takapakoissa sama rattaiden väli versus chimano , sram normi vapaaratas ja sram XD niin ja kahva apex hyd.jarruilla .

----------


## tonza85

Pojalla on trek marlin 7 vuosmallia en tarkalleen tiedä mutta 3x9 vaihteisto.
Haluisin muuttaa 1x9 taikka 1x10 jos on vaan mahdollista.
Mikä kampisarja kävisi eteen ja mistä tiedän meneekö taakse 10v pakka?

----------


## JackOja

> ...
> Mikä kampisarja kävisi eteen ja mistä tiedän meneekö taakse 10v pakka?



Nykyiset kammet kelpaa jos rattaat saa irti. Kymppipakka menee jos nyt ysi.

----------


## tonza85

> Nykyiset kammet kelpaa jos rattaat saa irti. Kymppipakka menee jos nyt ysi.



Kurkkasin nii ei saa rattaita irti edestä.
Mikäs paketti tuohon nyt sit käy?

----------


## Kanuuna

> Kurkkasin nii ei saa rattaita irti edestä.
> Mikäs paketti tuohon nyt sit käy?



Shimanon kammet? Lukeeko kammissa sisäpuolella jotain mallimerkintää? Sisäpuolella (keskiön puolella) eturattaiden pultit?

Jos rattaat eivät tosiaan lähde irti, niin vaihtoehtoina on uudet kammet (riippuu vanhoista kammista, jos ei halua vaihtaa keskiötä samalla), ghetto-1X eli poraa niitatut rattaat irti ja laittaa uuden rattaan paikalleen pulteilla tai kolmantena vaihtoehtona on käyttää iloisesti keskimmäistä eturatasta ilman etuvaihtajaa ”1X-tsydeeminä”. Jos nyt ylipäätään haluaa 1X-voimansiirron.

----------


## mvas

Pitäisi homma shimano 105 5800 uusi takapakka 11-28 11s, kyseinen pakka tuntuu kaikkialta olevan varastosta loppu. Onko CS-7000 sarjan takapakka yhteensopiva tämän 5800 sarjan takapakan kanssa?

----------


## Aakoo

^On yhteensopiva eli toimii.

----------


## Kanuuna

> Voiko Shimanon levyjarrut ilmata ilman ilmauskittejä ja hyviä ohjeita tähän jos voi? Halvat kitit näyttävät olevan loppu kaikkialta (tähänkin saa toki linkata jos löytyy).



Apteekista 10-20ml ruutta ja sillä saa tehtyä ilmauksen. Muistaakseni 10ml ruutassa on liian pieni pää, jotta saisi sopimaan kahvan kierteisiin. Jos 20ml tai inasen isompia ruuttia vielä saa, niin sen sain sopimaan aikoinaan suoraan varovasti kiertäen kahvan ilmausreiän kierteisiin. Sitten vain mäntä ruutasta veks, kiertäen loppuruutta paikalleen ja mineraaliöljyä sisään. Ja ei kun jarrukahvaa pumpaten. Ei mielestäni korvaa sitä Shimpan omaa kuukuppia, mutta toimii paremman puutteessa. 
Letkun ja toisen ruutan tarvii, jos meinaa ilmata samalla satulan päästä.

----------


## Jpukki

> Voiko Shimanon levyjarrut ilmata ilman ilmauskittejä ja hyviä ohjeita tähän jos voi? Halvat kitit näyttävät olevan loppu kaikkialta (tähänkin saa toki linkata jos löytyy).



https://www.luckybirdbikes.fi/produc...etal-adapters/

Saatavuutta ei tosin kerrota. Jos ei hirveä kiire ole, niin saman saa hieman halvemmalla:

https://m.aliexpress.com/item/400037...640x640Q90.jpg

Jos tavallista muoviruuttaa pyörittelee siihen kahvan kierteille niin kannattaa tarkistaa ettei jää muovisilppua. Itse yritin ensin tektron kahvaan sillä tavalla, mut ei siitä mitään tahtonu tulla.

----------


## Kanuuna

12s XT vs XTR ketjut. Minkälainen mahtaa olla kestävyysero? Cyclingtips.comissa näytti olevan XTR:n kestotesti, mutta kuinka on XT:n laita. Hintaero kertaostoksena parinkympin luokkaa. Entä pitkässä juoksussa?
Sramilta kannattaa oman kokemukseni mukaan ottaa ehdottomasti X01/XX1-laatua ketjuissa, kun tulee pitkän päälle halvemmaksi, helpommaksi, varmemmaksi ja ekologisemmaksi. Win-win-win-win.

----------


## cimzy

Navan akselista: saako jostain varaosana, jos on hävittänyt? Päätyholkit löytyy mutten millään tajua minne olen laittanut sen akselin...

Navasta vaihdettiin siis laakerit jolloin purin koko höskän, eli etunavan sisin osa puuttuu nyt. Boost-navasta kyse, merkki Specialized alloy  :Leveä hymy:  Millähän mitalla tuo oikea voisi löytyä?

----------


## Aakoo

^Siis etsikö haarukaan tulevaa läpiakselia, vai mikä akseli nyt on kateissa?

----------


## vihtis83

Joissain tapauksissa ainoa navan sisäinen akseli on siellä laakereiden välissä. Päätyholkit tulee sitten siihen laakereiden päälle, yleensä pysyvät paikallaan o-renkailla tms, ja läpiakselilla vedetään paketti kasaan haarukan päiden väliin. Ehkä sieltä ei puutukaan mitään?

----------


## cimzy

En kyllä tajua miten, ihan kuin puuttuisi ainakin se 0 rengas. Mikään osista ei istu suoraan paikalleen
Napa:  https://pic.useful.fi/kisnYwVJA.jpg
Osat https://pic.useful.fi/L7LT4wtwF.jpg https://pic.useful.fi/Et4nvRwKQ.jpg
EDIT: No tajusin kuitenkin, nämähän lyödään paikalleen  :Leveä hymy:  ja mieluiten oikeassa järjestyksessä

----------


## K.Kuronen

^Onkos laakereiden sisämitta sitten just läpiakselin halkaisijan kanssa sama?

----------


## cimzy

Taitaa olla, siis onko tää nyt laakeri 6902 (15x28x7), jossa on kapeampi keskusta, kuin 6903(17x30x7). Kumpiakin pyörästä kuitenkin löytyy kun sitä varten tilasin. Toiset taakse, toiset eteen.
Vähän sai miettiä taas, että mikä oli jutun juoni, kerrankin tunnustan olevani nainen ja hieman ulkona tekniikasta..

----------


## K.Kuronen

^Oudolta tuntuisi, jos siellä ei olisi sellaista tukiholkkia ollut, joka asettuu tiukasti laakerien väliin. Itse en kasaisi ja ajaisi ennen, kuin asiaan on varmuus.

----------


## cimzy

Laakerien välissä on holkki, eli laakeri-holkki-laakeri. Ulkopinnoille tuli sitten nuo irto-osat. Muuten napsahti hyvin paikoilleen keulaan ja akseli menee kiinni.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

27.5+ kiekolle rengasinserttiä pk-seudulta järkihintaan ? Onko jotain suosituksia ?

----------


## moukari

Aerokiekot ja nastarenkaat. Onko heresiaa vai kannattaako? Meinaan mulla on yksi ylimääräinen kuitukiekkopari, jonka myyntiä vielä mietin. Nyt viimeisille liukkaille keleille voisi laittaa liukkaammat kiekot alle. Laakerithan tuossa kuluu, mutta niitä saa kaupasta ja niitä on helppo vaihdella. Kuiturungot kun kestävät talven, niin miksi ei myös kiekot kestäisi? Maasturissa kuitukiekot ovat pelanneet hyvin talvella.

----------


## taski

Jeesatkaa hiukan tyhmää. Haen varmaan väärillä hakusanoilla kun ei millään tärppää...

Mistähän ihmeestä löytäisi 180 (pituus) x 12 (paksuus) ja 20mm kierteen pituudella olevan läpiakselin? Akselissa löytyy nuo tiedot mutta taas 
itse fillarin tiedoissa lukee seuraavaa, onko tuo 148mm siis joku rungon sisämitta vai mistä tuo 148mm tulee jos 180mm on koko akselin pituus ja kierteiden pituus 20mm:
SHIMANO HB-MT400, 32H, CENTER LOCK, 15x110mm THRU Type AXLE - REAR, 12x148mm - WTB ST i29, 32H

----------


## metusala

Jos kierteen nousu on 1.75 mm niin täältä löytyisi 180mm - M12 x 1.75mm läpiakseli: https://www.bike-discount.de/en/the-...xles-rearwheel .  Jostain saa varmaan halvemmallakin, esim. Kiinasta: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005...archweb201603_

----------


## Marsusram

> Akselissa löytyy nuo tiedot mutta taas 
> itse fillarin tiedoissa lukee seuraavaa, onko tuo 148mm siis joku rungon sisämitta vai mistä tuo 148mm tulee jos 180mm on koko akselin pituus ja kierteiden pituus 20mm:



Se 148mm on navan ulkoleveys (OLD-) mitta, eli takahaarukan sisäleveys. 148mm on yleinen mitta ns. Boost -navoille.

----------


## taski

OK, mutta kierre on tosiaan 1,5. 1,75 minäkin kyllä googlella löysin. Kävin muutamassa kivijalkapuljussakin kyselemässä mutta ei-oota tarjottiin.

----------


## metusala

> OK, mutta kierre on tosiaan 1,5. 1,75 minäkin kyllä googlella löysin. Kävin muutamassa kivijalkapuljussakin kyselemässä mutta ei-oota tarjottiin.



Kyllä M12x1,5:kin googlella löytyy:
https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...?mx01=a&mx02=a
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005...archweb201603_ .

----------


## taski

Thanks, näin arvelinkin - en vain näköjään osannut hakea oikeista paikoista. Suurkiitos vielä.

----------


## Jpukki

Pitäiskö putsattujen jarrujen sisäänajo onnistua pakkasella? Ilmasin tuossa syksymmällä, samalla hioin palat sekä levyt ja suihkuttelin lopuksi bräkleenillä. Enkä tajunnut, että olis pitänyt tehdä sisäänpolttoa. no jarruthan oli tässä talvella varsin kehnot ja äänekkäät, joten hioin ja puhdistelin nyt uudestaan kun oli noita heikompia ajukelejä välissä. Laskettelin eilen muutaman kerran pitkää alamäkeä jarrutellen ohjeiden mukaan pysähtymättä jne. Ei tuntunut juurikaan muuttuvan ja enkä saanut edes takarengasta kunnolla lukkoon kuivalla, sepelipintaisella asfaltilla. pakkasta taisi olla joku 4 astetta, joten mietin, että pitäisköhän olla lämpimämpää, jotta levytkin kuumenis... pölyä paloista kuitenkin irtosi jonkin verran. en oikein usko, että ne ois tosta mitenkään pilalle menny. palat on ollu hyvin turvassa jarruöljyltäkin.

----------


## vilhu

Olen uusimassa vanhan 26" Spessun voimansiirtoa. Se on loppu. Rahallista järkeä tässä ei niin älyttömästi ehkä ole mutta enemmän on ollut tarkoitus opiskella pyörän huoltoa ja päästä näpräämään. Etuvaihtaja on lähdössä eli eteen on tulossa joku halpis Narrow Wide ratas. Takavaihtajana on 9-V Deore joka on mielestäni vielä kunnossa. Takapakka on tällä hetkellä 11-34T ja pitäisi löytää uusi vastaavan kokoinen jotta takavaihtaja voidaan pitää. Se mikä minulle on kaiken tutkimisen jälkeen hieman epäselvää on se, että miten näitä voi sekoitella kun nyt on joku Shimano niin voiko ostaa vaikka Sramin? Niinhän tuossa lukee mutta ajattelin varmistaa https://www.bikester.fi/sram-pg-950-...241&cgid=37132

----------


## skyof

Olisi tarkotus hankkia taakse 27.5plus vanne.
Pyöränä focus jam2 2021 6.8 nine ja  RaceFace AR30 offs, Novatec D162 Disc, 12x148 mm kiekko nyt takana.
Mikäs tuohon taakse olisi hyvä kiekko micro spline vaparilla?
Löytyykö alle 200e?

----------


## Mohkku

Alivio SL-M4000 2-v etuvaihtajan vipu löytyy kotoa, mutta tarve olisi samanlaiselle 3-v vivulle. Naksuttelin 2-v vipua ja huomasin, että siinä onkin kolme asentoa. Ilmeisesti mekaniikka on siis sama kuin 3-v vivussa, mutta osoittimesta ainoastaan suurin vaihde peitetty ja homma toimii vaihtajan säätöjen varassa?

----------


## TERU

Mitään tietämättä, olen varma, että päätelysi on oikea, vaijerin ja rajoittimien säädöillä saat vivun toimimaan.

(Oikeastaan kakskin naksua riittää kun vaijeri sopivan löysälle ja pienimmällä häkki nojaa alarajoittimeen sopivasti)

----------


## Qilty

> OK, mutta kierre on tosiaan 1,5. 1,75 minäkin kyllä googlella löysin. Kävin muutamassa kivijalkapuljussakin kyselemässä mutta ei-oota tarjottiin.



Ihan vaikka tulevaisuuden varalle, esim biltemasta saa kierrekamman millä voi kierteen nousun tarkastaa.

----------


## Qilty

> Olisi tarkotus hankkia taakse 27.5plus vanne.
> Pyöränä focus jam2 2021 6.8 nine ja  RaceFace AR30 offs, Novatec D162 Disc, 12x148 mm kiekko nyt takana.
> Mikäs tuohon taakse olisi hyvä kiekko micro spline vaparilla?
> Löytyykö alle 200e?



Ymmärtääkseni tämä kävisi tuohon vanhaan napaan.

https://www.eshop.novatecwheels.eu/e...-1035093.xhtml

----------


## kauris

Mutta kysyjä ei halunnut uutta vapaaratasta pelkästään vaan uuden 27.5+ kiekon. 
Kuinka leveä on toiveissa, riittääkö 35 mm sisäleveys (ja siihen 2.8 rengas esim)?

----------


## skyof

> Mutta kysyjä ei halunnut uutta vapaaratasta pelkästään vaan uuden 27.5+ kiekon. 
> Kuinka leveä on toiveissa, riittääkö 35 mm sisäleveys (ja siihen 2.8 rengas esim)?



Joo 35mm riittää varsin hyvin.
Mites tuossa kun nykyisessä vanteessa offset on 4.5mm,nii pitääkö se miten ottaa huomioon uudessa vanteessa?

Mitä nettiä selaillu nii vanteita kyllä löytyy mutta saatavuus monessa aika huono ja sit samalta valmistajalta löytyy erillaisia settejä.

Paljonkos tuollasen vanteen kasaus osista maksaa,kalliimpi kun valmis?

----------


## Valis

Aloittelija olen. Laitetaan nyt tähän ketjuun kysymys. Pojalla on GT Avalance 2016 hardtail missä 2x9. Olisi tarkoitus ottaa etuvaihtaja pois ja tehdä 1x9. Eli mistä tiedän minkälaisen eturattaan siihen tarvitsen? Ja onko tuo 1x9 järkevä, riittääkö välitykset, että mukava polkea?

----------


## Kanuuna

> Aloittelija olen. Laitetaan nyt tähän ketjuun kysymys. Pojalla on GT Avalance 2016 hardtail missä 2x9. Olisi tarkoitus ottaa etuvaihtaja pois ja tehdä 1x9. Eli mistä tiedän minkälaisen eturattaan siihen tarvitsen? Ja onko tuo 1x9 järkevä, riittääkö välitykset, että mukava polkea?



Katsoo tai mittaa ensin kammesta pulttijaon, BCD (bolt circle diameter). Tilalle sitten sen kokoinen ratas, kun pojan reisissä on ytyä. Pienemmällä eturattaalla kevyempi, mutta normi-9-pakalla ei pääse hurjiin vauhteihin. Isommalla etuleivällä saa nopeutta, muttei jaksa väännättää jyrkissä ylämäissä. Jos jompi kumpi nykyisistä rattaista tuntuu suurimmaksi osaksi hyvältä, niin menee sillä koolla. Tarvittaessa mieltymysten mukaan muutamia hampaita sinne tänne. Eli haussa esim. 32T(hammasta) NW(narrow-wide) -ratas, joka on mittaamallasi pulttijaolla, esim 104 mm. Ja NW-ratas sen takia, ettei ketju tipahda rattaalta pois, kun ketju menee vinoon pakan ääripäissä. 
Netistä löytyy myös laskureita välitysten laskemiseen. Bike gear calculator tjmv.

----------


## harald

Kas, sunracella 11-40 9s kasetti olemassa.

----------


## Mohkku

Mutta mikä 9-vaihtaja toimii 11-40 kanssa?

Valiksen kysymykseen liittyy olennaisesti käyttötarkoitus. Jos tarvitaan maastossa käyttökelpoisia pieniä vaihteita, ei taida 1x9 riittää muuhun ajoon. Jos esim. takana on 11-36 ja edessä 32, pääsee jo helpossa maastossa ongelmitta, mutta suurin vaihde on aika vaatimaton jouhevaan tiellä ajamiseen. Maastureissa pienin vaihde on vielä paljon lyhyempi. 

Edessä 38-40 olisi ehkä ok toisinpäin, mutta maastossa aika onneton. Oma vaikutuksensa on myös kiekkojen koolla. 26 eroaa välitysten suhteen verrattuna 29 kiekkoihin. 

Mutta miksi etuvaihtaja pitää ottaa pois? Eihän siitä mitään haittaa ole. Itse säilyttäisin melkeimpä käyttötarkoituksesta riippumatta 2x9-vaihteet. Vain lasten pyörissä (n. alle 12 v) ei etuvaihtajasta ole iloa, kun 1x9 yksinkertaisuus tuo enemmän hyötyä.

----------


## Qilty

> Mutta kysyjä ei halunnut uutta vapaaratasta pelkästään vaan uuden 27.5+ kiekon. 
> Kuinka leveä on toiveissa, riittääkö 35 mm sisäleveys (ja siihen 2.8 rengas esim)?



Mistä sä sen tiedät? Kiekkoa kysyi koska halusi siihen micro splinen, ei kertonut enempää. Ajattelin jos pelkkää vaparia on vailla että saa pyöräänsä oikeat vaihteet niin tuolla se onnistuu.

----------


## xubu

Mulla on tälläiset jarrupalat B01 Resin https://fillarikellari.fi/tuote/levy...no-b01s-resin/

Muuten ovat toimineet hyvin mutta märkänä ulisevat kovaa. Hyvä puoli äänessä on, ettei alamäessä tarvitse soittaa edessä menijöille kelloa. Muuten ääni kyllä ärsyttää.
Onko noiden tilalle paloja, jotka ovat hiljaisempia? Jarrulevyssä lukee Resin bad only.

----------


## ATK

^Samaa ongelmaa oli itsellä noilla paloilla halpojen Shimanon jarrujen ja levyjen kanssa. Ei auttanut juuri palojen ja levyjen hionta / putsauskaan. Vaihdoin toisesta pyörästä Sramit tilalle, korjasi ongelman etujarrun osalta mutta edelleen oli takajarrussa välillä ongelmaa. Vaihdoin sitten takajarruun Jagwiren Sport Semi-Metallicit tilalle ja helpotti taas kun ajoin kunnolla palat sisään, kunnes ongelma palasi jossain vaiheessa. Huomasin että jarrusatulan keskittäminen ja puhdistaminen tuntui välillä auttavan, jotenkin todella herkkä keskityksen ja lian suhteen ettei vingu. 

Tiedä sitten onko ongelma enemmän noissa jarrulevyissä, kun alkuperäisillä Sramin resiinipaloilla ei ollut mitään ongelmaa Centerline-levyillä. Toki vaikkapa Jagwiren Sport Organicia voisi testata noiden tilalle, taitaa olla hinnaltaan samaa luokkaa Shimanon palojen kanssa.

----------


## xubu

^Löytyyköhän noita Jagwirea jostain pääkaupunkiseudulta kivijalasta? Hain hakukoneella ja nettikauppoja tulee vastaukseksi.

----------


## Gary oin'

Samaa ongelmaa Centerline-levyillä ja Swissstopin 15 E-paloilla, eli ainakaan tätä comboa en suosittele. Jarruina Spyret ja hyvin sisäänajettuna tuntuma ja teho erinomainen, mutta heti pienimmästäkin kosteudesta lähtee aivan järkyttävä vollotus. Työmatkat sateella menee jarruja lämmitellessä, että saa veden haihtumaan ja huudon hetkeksi loppumaan. Kuunnellaan siis mielenkiinnolla vaihtoehtoja

----------


## PekkaLyyti

Toimiiko 11-28 ja 11-32 pakat samalla 11 vaihteisella 105 vaihtajalla ongelmitta samoilla säädöillä?
Alunperin pyörässä tuo 11-28 pakka ja toista kiekkosettiä varten ostin isomman, kun tuo pienin 28/36 välitys on satunnaisesti tuntunut hieman turhan isolta.
Edessä siis 36/46.

Vai meneekö vaihtaja vaihtoon? Jos menee, niin mitä tilalle?

----------


## Smu

Riippunee vaihtajan häkin pituudesta. Medium-häkkisen takavaihtajan pitäisi selviytyä molemmista, mutta lyhyelle häkille Shimano suosittaa max. 28-piikkistä. Omaa kokemusta ei ole, joten en tiedä onko asia tiukasti näin myös käytännössä. Kokeilemalla selvinnee.

----------


## Aakoo

^^Onkohan se vaihtaja tarkalleen ottaen mitä mallia? 5800 sarjan osalta vaatinee medium (GS) häkkisen vaihtajan, 7000 sarjasta toimii varmaan molemmat mallit vaikka lyhythäkkiselle valmistaja ilmoittaakin 30T max.

----------


## Gary oin'

> Mites vannemaantiejarruista mitataan se ulottuvuus (mikä sen oikea nimi nyt sitten on... kuinka pitkälle jarrupalat yltävät)? Mistä mihin?



Pystysuoraan kiinnityspultin keskipisteestä palan keskipisteen tasolle säätöalueen ääripäissä.



(Kuva täältä: http://www.khurramhashmi.org/khurram..._guide-13.html )

Edit: Uusi kuva edellisen jumbokokoisen tilalle.

----------


## Joni Kani

Shimanon jarruletkun katkaisu eli millä ne kannattaa katkaista? Meneekö ihan sivuleikkureilla oikein?

----------


## Kanuuna

^Itse olen katkonut molemmilla; sivareilla ja Park Toolin vajjerileikkureilla. Terävät ja tasaiset kannattaa olla joka tapauksessa. Lähelle sama lopputulos molemmilla, mutta vajjerileikkureilla helpompi työ ja inasen siistimpi visuaalinen lopputulos. Jos visuaalisiidella nyt on mitään tekemistä, kun letkun ja mutterin päälle kuitenkin tullee huppu.

----------


## Rullaa&

> Shimanon jarruletkun katkaisu eli millä ne kannattaa katkaista? Meneekö ihan sivuleikkureilla oikein?



Oon katkonut sivuleikkureilla jokusen letkun. Toimii ihan ok, mutta parempi leikkauspinta tulee tosi terävällä mattoveitsellä puupalikan päällä. Varmaan joku kaapelileikkuri ois paras.

----------


## Gary oin'

> Samaa ongelmaa Centerline-levyillä ja Swissstopin 15 E-paloilla, eli ainakaan tätä comboa en suosittele. Jarruina Spyret ja hyvin sisäänajettuna tuntuma ja teho erinomainen, mutta heti pienimmästäkin kosteudesta lähtee aivan järkyttävä vollotus. Työmatkat sateella menee jarruja lämmitellessä, että saa veden haihtumaan ja huudon hetkeksi loppumaan. Kuunnellaan siis mielenkiinnolla vaihtoehtoja



Tämä vaimeni huomattavasti, kun rasvasin kevyesti palojen takaosan, eli männän ja jarrupalan välisen kontaktin. Kuivana asennettuna teki mieli hypätä pyörän selästä ja isällisesti lohdutella silittäen satulaa aina kun vähän koski kumpaankaan jarruun kostealla kelillä, rasvattuna takajarru vinkaisee enää vähän silloin tällöin.

Kaikenlaista hiekkaa ja pölyähän tuo väli nyt kerää tehokkaammin, onko tästä muuten haittaa?

Edit: Käytössä Parkin HPG-1, joka kestää lämpöä ja vettä. Ihan mitä tahansa en tähän väliin laittaisi.

----------


## xubu

^Kuullostaa mielenkiintoiselta, minä ajettelin äänen tulevan juuri jarrupalan ja jarrulevyn välistä, silloin kun on kosteutta siellä välissä. Mitä rasvaa käytit? Miten ehkäisit rasvan joutumisen jarrutuspinnoille.

----------


## vihtis83

Myydään autoihinkin kitinänvaimennuslevyjä palan ja jarrumännän väliin. Myös kitinänvaimennustahnaa näyttäisi löytyvän joten miksei fillarissakin toimisi samalla tavalla. Rasvakin varmasti toimii mutta vaarana voi olla sen joutuminen levylle ja palan kitkapintaan.  https://products.liqui-moly.com/brak...-squeal-3.html

----------


## Aakoo

> Oon katkonut sivuleikkureilla jokusen letkun. Toimii ihan ok, mutta parempi leikkauspinta tulee tosi terävällä mattoveitsellä puupalikan päällä. Varmaan joku kaapelileikkuri ois paras.



Tätä tekniikkaa olen itsekin käyttänyt, ja tulee todella siisti lopputulos.

----------


## Gary oin'

> Myydään autoihinkin kitinänvaimennuslevyjä palan ja jarrumännän väliin. Myös kitinänvaimennustahnaa näyttäisi löytyvän joten miksei fillarissakin toimisi samalla tavalla. Rasvakin varmasti toimii mutta vaarana voi olla sen joutuminen levylle ja palan kitkapintaan.  https://products.liqui-moly.com/brak...-squeal-3.html



Tällä periaatteella juurikin turautin, joku tuollainen olisi tosiaan suositeltavampi vaihtoehto. Rasvana Park Toolin HPG-1, tuo on jämäkkää ja vedenpitävää joten en uskoisi vähäisen määrän karkaavan takaa levylle, mutta tämä riski on toki tiedostettava.

----------


## Joni Kani

> Oon katkonut sivuleikkureilla jokusen letkun. Toimii ihan ok, mutta parempi leikkauspinta tulee tosi terävällä mattoveitsellä puupalikan päällä. Varmaan joku kaapelileikkuri ois paras.



Tätä mattoveitsi hommaa täytyy kokeilla kuhan nyt tulis ne uudet jarrut. Thx.

----------


## nure

^Ei montaa euroa leikkurikaan maksa...

----------


## kervelo

> ^Ei montaa euroa leikkurikaan maksa...



Juuri näin. Korviketyökaluista yleensä seuraa vain ongelmia.

----------


## Joni Kani

Melko lailla mattoveitsen terällä nämäkin sen katkoo: https://www.bike-components.de/en/Ja...Cutter-p34577/

----------


## skyof

Kertokaas miten saan kaikki ilmat pois takajarrusta.
Kyseessä Shimano BR-MT520 jarrut.
Satulaan nippaan letku ja pullo mihin menee vanha neste.
Jarrukahvaan se kuppi kiinni mihin laitetaan neste ja sit pumppailemaan niin kauan kun ei tule ilmaa.
Kaksi kertaa ilmannu mutta silti ilmaa jää jonnekkii,huomaa kahvasta kun painelee muutaman kerran nii jäykistyy.

Etujarruissa kyseistä ongelmaa ei ollut.

----------


## M A

> Tätä mattoveitsi hommaa täytyy kokeilla kuhan nyt tulis ne uudet jarrut. Thx.



Niiden jarrujen mukana tulee sellaset keltaiset muovit. Laitoin muovit tasaan, puristin pihdeillä ja mattopuukolla painoin rauhallisesti läpi. Tuli suora ja siisti. Ekan letkun katkaisin bilteman vaijerileikkureilla ja siitäkin tuli ok, mut painoi letkua vähän lyttyyn. Piikin kärjellä pyöristin ja ok tuli siitäkin, mut mattopuukko parempi mun mielestä, leikkureilla tulee rosoisempi jälki niin pitää katsoa ettei jää mitään roskaa siihen suuaukolle.

----------


## M A

> Kertokaas miten saan kaikki ilmat pois takajarrusta.
> Kyseessä Shimano BR-MT520 jarrut.
> Satulaan nippaan letku ja pullo mihin menee vanha neste.
> Jarrukahvaan se kuppi kiinni mihin laitetaan neste ja sit pumppailemaan niin kauan kun ei tule ilmaa.
> Kaksi kertaa ilmannu mutta silti ilmaa jää jonnekkii,huomaa kahvasta kun painelee muutaman kerran nii jäykistyy.
> 
> Etujarruissa kyseistä ongelmaa ei ollut.



Ruutalla alhaalta ylös rauhallisesti.

Mulla oli samoissa jarruissa sellanen ongelma et vapaaliike katos kahvasta kokonaan. Syyksi selvisi jumittava/vuotava mäntä. Toinen mikä voi aiheuttaa saman on jos letkuja lyhentäessä joku pieni kuoren pala tms on jäänyt sinne letkuun ja hidastaa öljyn takaisinvirtausta.

----------


## skyof

> Ruutalla alhaalta ylös rauhallisesti.
> Mulla oli samoissa jarruissa sellanen ongelma et vapaaliike katos kahvasta kokonaan. Syyksi selvisi jumittava/vuotava mäntä. Toinen mikä voi aiheuttaa saman on jos letkuja lyhentäessä joku pieni kuoren pala tms on jäänyt sinne letkuun ja hidastaa öljyn takaisinvirtausta.



Tätä kokeilin aikasemmin mutta kahva painu sen jälkeen tankoon kiinni.
Eli ruuttasin alhaalta ylös nesteet ja sit suljin nipan satulasta ja kahvasta.
Pitääkö tuossa jossain välissä painella kahvasta ettei jää aivan löysäksi vai mitä tein väärin?

----------


## vihtis83

> Kertokaas miten saan kaikki ilmat pois takajarrusta.
> Kyseessä Shimano BR-MT520 jarrut.
> Satulaan nippaan letku ja pullo mihin menee vanha neste.
> Jarrukahvaan se kuppi kiinni mihin laitetaan neste ja sit pumppailemaan niin kauan kun ei tule ilmaa.
> Kaksi kertaa ilmannu mutta silti ilmaa jää jonnekkii,huomaa kahvasta kun painelee muutaman kerran nii jäykistyy.
> 
> Etujarruissa kyseistä ongelmaa ei ollut.



Mä tappelin samojen jarrujen kanssa kun niitä asentelin. Takajarrussa oli sama vika vaikka ilmailin moneen kertaan. Lopulta tajusin että jarrusatula ei vaan ollut keskitetty kunnolla, satulan säätövarat eivät riittäneet kunnolliseen keskittämiseen. Shimanon 180 levylle tarkoitetussa adapterissa on reiät tehty hieman toiseen laitaan ja tämä aiheutti ongelman. Tai no, satula näytti olevan keskitetty levyyn nähden mutta kun pultit kiristi, satula asettui vinoon levyyn nähden. Toisen merkkisellä adapterilla satulan sai keskitettyä ja ongelma korjaantui. Pikakorjauksena toimi jonkun aikaa myös ohut aluslevy rungon ja navan välillä.

----------


## M A

> Pitääkö tuossa jossain välissä painella kahvasta ettei jää aivan löysäksi vai mitä tein väärin?



Tää on mun mielestä hyvä video aiheesta: 
https://youtu.be/HggV5BFTRw8

^itsellä riitti kyllä hyvin. Tosin adapteri on vaan haarukassa. Luulisin että kaikissa shimanoissa on samanlaiset hahlot satulassa..

----------


## Kanuuna

Jos siellä jarrusatulassa on ilmaa jossain mutkassa, josta se ei pääse likkeelle ilmauksen aikana, tarvitsee jarrusatula irroittaa haarukasta ja pyöritellä ilmauksen aikana. 
Toinen mahdollinen ongelma kyseiseen tilanteeseen on sitten se, että männät eivät työnny tarpeeksi ulos, kun painaa jarrua. Siihen voi auttaa se, että painaa pari kertaa varovasti kahvan pohjaan ilman, että palojen välissä on mitään (ruutat ja kuukupit pois, eli jarrut ikään kuin käyttövalmiina). ÄLÄ PURISTA MÄNTIÄ PIHALLE! Muuten tulee sotkua. Männät ja palat tulevat lähemmäs toisiaan ja kahvan liike ottaa nopeammin kiinni.

----------


## Nickname

Mistähän löytäisi 28" kiekon 5v kierrepakalle? Aikalailla kaikkialta ollut loppu jo puolen vuotta ja nyt ne muutamat mitkä oli tulossa on varmaan jumissa Suezin kanavassa, ei kiinnostaisi ruveta rihtaamaan noita teräsvanteita suoriksi kun jarrutus tehokin noilla kromatuilla on hyvin huono.

----------


## TERU

Oliskohan tästä mihinkään, entinen Uimonen on tukkuliike, joten pitäisi tilata jonkin pyörähuollon kautta, jos näyttää käypäseltä.

https://powerfactory.fi/takapyora-28...miini-36r.html

----------


## Henssi

Moi! Mulla on vanhan katupyörän voimansiirrossa takanapana shimanon 105 osasarjan FH-1055 / HB-1055. Vapaaratas vetää viimisiään. Onko kellään käsitystä/tietoa käykö tähän mikään nykyisistä myynnissä olevista vapaarattaista? Rihtautin vasta kiekot ja harmittaa jos kiekot jäävät tämän takia käyttökelvottomaksi. Rattaita mulla on takana 7 ja akseli kiinnittyy pikalinkulla, kyseessä 90-luvun fillari. Kiitos vastauksista jo etukäteen!

----------


## TERU

Toimiskohan vapariin öljyhuolto, vapaaratas irti, tiivistettä raottaen ohutta öljyä niin että menee läpii, jotain kymmenkunta tippaa, näkyviin kuuliin vaseliinia hiukan ja kasaus. Navan laakerin huolto samalla on suositeltava juttu, mutta vaparin purku enemmälti ei.

Vaparin kynsille laitettu rasva on jäykistynyt ja kevyet jouset eivät jaksa palauttaa kynsiä tarvittavasti. Yhtään simpan vapaaratasta ei ole tarvinnut vaihtaa ikinä, mutta kun ajan talvellakin, on joutunut talvipyöriin tuon tekemään melko uusinakin.

----------


## Nickname

> Oliskohan tästä mihinkään, entinen Uimonen on tukkuliike, joten pitäisi tilata jonkin pyörähuollon kautta, jos näyttää käypäseltä.
> 
> https://powerfactory.fi/takapyora-28...miini-36r.html



Näyttää ihan käypäselle, ei tässä kierrepakka kategoriassa tosin hirveästi ole edes vaihtoehtoja kiekkojen suhteen, mutta minun käytössä toimisi varmasti hyvin.
Kiitos.

----------


## TERU

Eipä mitään kiittämistä... noilla oli listalla toinenkin hieman leveämmällä vanteella, mutta 17 mm vanteellekin menee lähemmäs 40 mm rengas.

Uskoisin noita myös olevan saatavana.

----------


## Matti Heikkinen

105 napaan pitäisi käydä ihan normaali Shimpan vapaaratas,varmuuden saat kun poistat taka-akselin ja kokeilet irroittaa vapaaratasta kuusiokoloavaimella,aloita vaikka 10 mm avaimella,jos saat irti ota malliksi kauppaan mukaan

----------


## skyof

XT M8100 12v alko rutisemaan lenkillä kun käyttää keskimmäisiä-isointa ratasta mutta pienillä rattailla ei kuulu ääntä.
Yritin vaihdevivusta säädellä vaijeria mutta ei auta.
Vaihtajaa ei ole kolautettu mihinkään ja korvake on suora.
Pyörällä ajettu 150km.
Mitäs seuraavaksi kannattaa tsekata?

----------


## Qilty

> XT M8100 12v alko rutisemaan lenkillä kun käyttää keskimmäisiä-isointa ratasta mutta pienillä rattailla ei kuulu ääntä.
> Yritin vaihdevivusta säädellä vaijeria mutta ei auta.
> Vaihtajaa ei ole kolautettu mihinkään ja korvake on suora.
> Pyörällä ajettu 150km.
> Mitäs seuraavaksi kannattaa tsekata?



Onko pyörässä bashguard? Mulla nimittäin oli bashguardiin tullut sopiva kolhu joka aiheutti sen että otti ketjuun kiinni ja piti rutinaa.

Ja toinen, rutisiko myös alkulenkistä vaiko vasta myöhemmin. Kurainen voimansiirto rutisee aina.

----------


## skyof

> Onko pyörässä bashguard? Mulla nimittäin oli bashguardiin tullut sopiva kolhu joka aiheutti sen että otti ketjuun kiinni ja piti rutinaa.
> 
> Ja toinen, rutisiko myös alkulenkistä vaiko vasta myöhemmin. Kurainen voimansiirto rutisee aina.



Ei oo bashguardia ja alkoi noin puolessa välissä lenkkiä rutisemaan.
Mietin kanssa tuota että oisko vaa kiveä yms paskaa ketjuissa yms.

Mutta miksi ei rutise pienimmillä rattailla sit.

----------


## Qilty

> Ei oo bashguardia ja alkoi noin puolessa välissä lenkkiä rutisemaan.
> Mietin kanssa tuota että oisko vaa kiveä yms paskaa ketjuissa yms.
> 
> Mutta miksi ei rutise pienimmillä rattailla sit.



Pienemmillä rattailla on vähemmän lenkkejä rattaalla, ihan vaan veikkaus?

----------


## Kanuuna

Shimpan halvemman pään hytrauliset levyjarrut vinkuu. Edessä ja takana. Kuivana, märkänä, aina. Kyseessä pyörä, jonka otin pikahuoltoon. 
Puhdistin ja hioin palat ja levyt. Kaikki näytti olevan päällisin puolin kunnossa, joskin hyvin likaiset, työmatkakäytössä kun ovat. Tarkistin, että männät toimii, eikä vaatisi ilmausta. 
Jarrut sinällään toimii kuten pitää. Männät puristaa molemmin puolin ja satula on keskellä levyä. Kahvasta tuntee selvästi, että palat ottavat levyyn hyvin kiinni. 
Jarrutusteho on äänen lisäksi olematon. Vaihdoin palat, ei vaikutusta. Edelleen karmea meteli ja ei tehoa. 
Vaihdoin huollettavan pyörän kiekon omaan pyörääni, toimi normaalisti, eli levyssä ei ole oletettavasti vikaa. Vaihdoin myös oman kiekkoni huollettavaan pyörään, josta seurasi taas vinkumista ja tehottomuutta. 

Mikäs tuolla voi olla vikana? Ja molemmissa jarruissa tosiaan. Vannejarruissa samantyyppistä meteliä syntyy, kun palat asentaa takapään ottamaan ensin kiinni, jolloin jarrut koittavat ikään kuin hirttää itseään kiinni sekä alkaa pykältää.

----------


## #78

> XT M8100 12v alko rutisemaan lenkillä kun käyttää keskimmäisiä-isointa ratasta mutta pienillä rattailla ei kuulu ääntä.
> Yritin vaihdevivusta säädellä vaijeria mutta ei auta.
> Vaihtajaa ei ole kolautettu mihinkään ja korvake on suora.
> Pyörällä ajettu 150km.
> Mitäs seuraavaksi kannattaa tsekata?



Ainakin 11v xt vaihtajan säätöruuvi joka säätää etäisyyttä pakkaan pyörii itsekseen auki joten joutuu ajoittain säätämään ettei otta isoimmalla rattaalla kiinni. 12xt:ssä en ole vielä huomannut.

----------


## Kuminauha

> Shimpan halvemman pään hytrauliset levyjarrut vinkuu. Edessä ja takana. Kuivana, märkänä, aina. Kyseessä pyörä, jonka otin pikahuoltoon.
> Puhdistin ja hioin palat ja levyt. Kaikki näytti olevan päällisin puolin kunnossa, joskin hyvin likaiset, työmatkakäytössä kun ovat. Tarkistin, että männät toimii, eikä vaatisi ilmausta.
> Jarrut sinällään toimii kuten pitää. Männät puristaa molemmin puolin ja satula on keskellä levyä. Kahvasta tuntee selvästi, että palat ottavat levyyn hyvin kiinni.
> Jarrutusteho on äänen lisäksi olematon. Vaihdoin palat, ei vaikutusta. Edelleen karmea meteli ja ei tehoa.
> Vaihdoin huollettavan pyörän kiekon omaan pyörääni, toimi normaalisti, eli levyssä ei ole oletettavasti vikaa. Vaihdoin myös oman kiekkoni huollettavaan pyörään, josta seurasi taas vinkumista ja tehottomuutta.
> 
> Mikäs tuolla voi olla vikana? Ja molemmissa jarruissa tosiaan. Vannejarruissa samantyyppistä meteliä syntyy, kun palat asentaa takapään ottamaan ensin kiinni, jolloin jarrut koittavat ikään kuin hirttää itseään kiinni sekä alkaa pykältää.



Satula on varmaan kunnolla kiinni? Tämä ongelma siis uusillakin paloilla?

----------


## xubu

> Shimpan halvemman pään hytrauliset levyjarrut vinkuu. Edessä ja takana. Kuivana, märkänä, aina. Kyseessä pyörä, jonka otin pikahuoltoon. 
> Puhdistin ja hioin palat ja levyt. Kaikki näytti olevan päällisin puolin kunnossa, joskin hyvin likaiset, työmatkakäytössä kun ovat. Tarkistin, että männät toimii, eikä vaatisi ilmausta. 
> Jarrut sinällään toimii kuten pitää. Männät puristaa molemmin puolin ja satula on keskellä levyä. Kahvasta tuntee selvästi, että palat ottavat levyyn hyvin kiinni. 
> Jarrutusteho on äänen lisäksi olematon. Vaihdoin palat, ei vaikutusta. Edelleen karmea meteli ja ei tehoa. 
> Vaihdoin huollettavan pyörän kiekon omaan pyörääni, toimi normaalisti, eli levyssä ei ole oletettavasti vikaa. Vaihdoin myös oman kiekkoni huollettavaan pyörään, josta seurasi taas vinkumista ja tehottomuutta. 
> 
> Mikäs tuolla voi olla vikana? Ja molemmissa jarruissa tosiaan. Vannejarruissa samantyyppistä meteliä syntyy, kun palat asentaa takapään ottamaan ensin kiinni, jolloin jarrut koittavat ikään kuin hirttää itseään kiinni sekä alkaa pykältää.



Voisiko vika olla levyissä, jos ne ovat kuluneet liikaa. Itsellä Shimanon jarrut vinkuvat vain märkinä. Täällä ehdotettiin mm. vaihtamista Jagwiren paloihin ja jarrupalan takapuolen rasvausta.

----------


## #78

> Ainakin 11v xt vaihtajan säätöruuvi joka säätää etäisyyttä pakkaan pyörii itsekseen auki joten joutuu ajoittain säätämään ettei otta isoimmalla rattaalla kiinni. 12xt:ssä en ole vielä huomannut.



Rutina siis johtuu siitä kun vaihtajan ylempi Rissa osuu rattaaseen

----------


## Kanuuna

> Satula on varmaan kunnolla kiinni? Tämä ongelma siis uusillakin paloilla?



Juu. On kiinni.

----------


## Kanuuna

> Voisiko vika olla levyissä, jos ne ovat kuluneet liikaa. Itsellä Shimanon jarrut vinkuvat vain märkinä. Täällä ehdotettiin mm. vaihtamista Jagwiren paloihin ja jarrupalan takapuolen rasvausta.



Samaiset levyt toimivat omassa pyörässäni XT:n jarrujen kanssa ilman onkelmia ja ilman vinkumista.

----------


## Qilty

> Shimpan halvemman pään hytrauliset levyjarrut vinkuu. Edessä ja takana. Kuivana, märkänä, aina. Kyseessä pyörä, jonka otin pikahuoltoon. 
> Puhdistin ja hioin palat ja levyt. Kaikki näytti olevan päällisin puolin kunnossa, joskin hyvin likaiset, työmatkakäytössä kun ovat. Tarkistin, että männät toimii, eikä vaatisi ilmausta. 
> Jarrut sinällään toimii kuten pitää. Männät puristaa molemmin puolin ja satula on keskellä levyä. Kahvasta tuntee selvästi, että palat ottavat levyyn hyvin kiinni. 
> Jarrutusteho on äänen lisäksi olematon. Vaihdoin palat, ei vaikutusta. Edelleen karmea meteli ja ei tehoa. 
> Vaihdoin huollettavan pyörän kiekon omaan pyörääni, toimi normaalisti, eli levyssä ei ole oletettavasti vikaa. Vaihdoin myös oman kiekkoni huollettavaan pyörään, josta seurasi taas vinkumista ja tehottomuutta. 
> 
> Mikäs tuolla voi olla vikana? Ja molemmissa jarruissa tosiaan. Vannejarruissa samantyyppistä meteliä syntyy, kun palat asentaa takapään ottamaan ensin kiinni, jolloin jarrut koittavat ikään kuin hirttää itseään kiinni sekä alkaa pykältää.



Vaihdoitko samanlaiset b01resin palat sinne? Kai sä sisäänajoit ne? Ei niissä uutena tehoa olekkaan ennen kun ajaa sisään.

----------


## Kanuuna

> Vaihdoitko samanlaiset b01resin palat sinne? Kai sä sisäänajoit ne? Ei niissä uutena tehoa olekkaan ennen kun ajaa sisään.



Joo vaihdoin ja koitin uudet B01S-palat ja ajelin niitä sisään 5 kertaa (30-5 km/h). Tuolla niiden yleensä pitäisi jo alkaa toimia, vaan eipä pure ja huutaa kuin kissaa vääntäisi kuivaksi. Ja kyllä kuumeni levy ja palat. Mystistä. 
Laitoin nyt pikkuisen rasvaa tuonne männän ja jarrupalan takalevyn väliin. Katsotaan, auttaako. Pyörä lähti jo taas hetkellisesti takaisin omistajalleen.

----------


## Sempre

Mikä shifteri korvaamaan Revoshiftin 7-vaihteisessa lasten maastopyörässä?
Takanavaihtaja joku Acera tai Tourney

Toimiiko joku Sramin 7v DH shifteri takavaihtajan kanssa? Joku kunnollinen haussa.

----------


## Qilty

> Mikä shifteri korvaamaan Revoshiftin 7-vaihteisessa lasten maastopyörässä?
> Takanavaihtaja joku Acera tai Tourney
> 
> Toimiiko joku Sramin 7v DH shifteri takavaihtajan kanssa? Joku kunnollinen haussa.



Eiks noissa alle 10spd ollu kaikissa sama vetosuhde eli mikä tahansa kävis?

----------


## Qilty

> Joo vaihdoin ja koitin uudet B01S-palat ja ajelin niitä sisään 5 kertaa (30-5 km/h). Tuolla niiden yleensä pitäisi jo alkaa toimia, vaan eipä pure ja huutaa kuin kissaa vääntäisi kuivaksi. Ja kyllä kuumeni levy ja palat. Mystistä. 
> Laitoin nyt pikkuisen rasvaa tuonne männän ja jarrupalan takalevyn väliin. Katsotaan, auttaako. Pyörä lähti jo taas hetkellisesti takaisin omistajalleen.



Mulla on kans läskissä jotku shimanon alahyllyn jarrut ja kashima rst levyt, semi-metalli paloilla on tehoa mutta kyllä nekin taitaa ulvoa(en just muista).

----------


## K.Kuronen

^Itsellä jotkut halvemmat Shimanot: halpa satula, halpa levy ja halvat palat oireili välillä -ei pitoa, vaan ääntä. Bräkleeniä ja kunnon laahaukset alamäkeen polkien hoidoksi. Muistini mukaan sillä tavalla kitka taisi uudelleen löytyä.

----------


## hece

> Eiks noissa alle 10spd ollu kaikissa sama vetosuhde eli mikä tahansa kävis?



Shimano ennen 10s pitäisi olla sama vetosuhde takavaihtajalla niin sen puolesta ne käy ristiin, mutta liipasimet vetää niissäkin eri määrän kaapelia. Lisäksi SRAMilla eri vetomäärät. Pitää siis olla Shimanon 7 speed liipasin Shimanon 7-vaihteisen pakan kanssa.

----------


## Kanuuna

> ^Itsellä jotkut halvemmat Shimanot: halpa satula, halpa levy ja halvat palat oireili välillä -ei pitoa, vaan ääntä. Bräkleeniä ja kunnon laahaukset alamäkeen polkien hoidoksi. Muistini mukaan sillä tavalla kitka taisi uudelleen löytyä.



Juu tuolla tavalla on aiemmin löytynyt pito, mutta se toimii vain hetkellisesti tässä tapauksessa. Kaupassakäynnin jälkeen (=jäähtymisen jälkeen?) sama ongelma ilmenee taas uudelleen. Eikä viitsisi joka puolen tunnin kohdalla ajaa uudelleen sisään jarruja. Tarvis hirveet reidet tai loputonta alamäkeä. Tai molempia.

----------


## Sempre

> Shimano ennen 10s pitäisi olla sama vetosuhde takavaihtajalla niin sen puolesta ne käy ristiin, mutta liipasimet vetää niissäkin eri määrän kaapelia. Lisäksi SRAMilla eri vetomäärät. Pitää siis olla Shimanon 7 speed liipasin Shimanon 7-vaihteisen pakan kanssa.



Eli valikoima lähes nolla.

----------


## Santtu75

Jos takapyörä "tahmautuu" ajossa niin että lisääntynyt vastus on selvästi havaittavissa, ilmassa ollessa rengasta kun pyörättää kohtuullisella vauhdilla niin pyörii ehkä pari-kolme kierrosta ennen kuin pysähtyy. Tuntuu kuin jarru kokoajan laahaisi kevyesti päällä, mutta varmistettu useampaan otteeseen että levyjarru ei osu jarrupaloihin eikä minkään muunkaan osan pitäisi hangata minnekkään. Mitään isompaa ääntä ei kuulu ajossa eikä ilmassa pyöritettäessä, eikä mitään varsinaista "klappiakaan" näy eikä tunnu.
Tilanne tule omien havaintojen perusteella yhden ajolenkin aikana kun satoi ihan kohtuullisen paljon ja asvaltiltta runsaasti vielä hiekkaa talven jäljiltä jota roiskui veden mukana runsain määrin pyörän takaosaan.
Eilennä tehty pyörään hieman huoltoa, mutta takapään osalta ei ole thty muuta kuin putsattu takapakka sekä ketjut.
Osaako kukaan sanoa mitä todennäköisesti käynyt ja miten selvittää eteenpäin?

----------


## Santtu75

Jatketaan vielä edelliseen viestiin liittyvällä toisella kysymyksellä.
Ei ole tullut ikinä joutuneeksi uutta vannetta pyörään tilaamaan, joten uusi "aihealue" itselleni.
Mikäli päädyn uuden takavanteen tilaamiseen, niin mitä asioita pitää ottaa huomioon että tulee oikeanlainen vanne vanhan tilalle.
Ne asiat mitä tällähetkellä tiedän vanteesta ovat:
-27,5" MTB vanne.
-9V. Shimano HG-400 takapakka.
-6pulttinen levyjarrukiinnitys.
-Pikalinkkukiinnitys.

Ilmeisesti vielä jotain mittoja pitäisi saada/mitata että oikeia vanne tulisi hankittua?

----------


## TERU

Tuosta vaatimuslistasta puuttuu oikeastaan vain vanteen sisäleveys, joka selviää nykyiseen vanteeseen merkitystä luvusta, voi olla vaikkapa 584x19c, jälkimmäinen luku on se ja edellinen vanteen halkaisija siltä kohtaa mihin rengas asettuu.
Kotimaan kaupoistakin noita "kiekkoja" saa mutta tässä yksi ehdokas:
https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...r-wheel-510780

Jos nykinen takakiekko ei ole vanha ja loppuunajettu, niin navan laakeroinnin huolto ilmeisen tarpeellinen homma.

----------


## Kanuuna

^^Pyöriikö kammet samalla, kun pyörittää ilmassa takakiekkoa? Veikkaisin tosiaan samaa kuin yllä, eli navan laakerien tai vapaarattaan huollon tarvetta, jos kammet pyörivät mukana.

----------


## Olli L

^^^ Tai kokeile ilman ketjua (kiekko irti  pyörästä ?) , pyöriikö hyvin? Entä jos tartut kiinni rataspakasta, muuttuuko selvästi?

----------


## Santtu75

> ^^^ Tai kokeile ilman ketjua (kiekko irti  pyörästä ?) , pyöriikö hyvin? Entä jos tartut kiinni rataspakasta, muuttuuko selvästi?



Eilennä kun testailin ilman ketjuja, niin nimenomaan pyöri erittäin huonost, ketjujen kanssa ei tullut testattua, kun ensimmäinen homma varastolle tullessa oli ottaa ketjut pois.

----------


## Santtu75

> ^^Pyöriikö kammet samalla, kun pyörittää ilmassa takakiekkoa? Veikkaisin tosiaan samaa kuin yllä, eli navan laakerien tai vapaarattaan huollon tarvetta, jos kammet pyörivät mukana.



Kävin juuri työpaikan varastolla testaamassa.
Kun takakiekkoa pyörittää eteenpäin (työntää pyörää eteenpäin) Kammet ovat paikallaan, mutta kun pyörittää taaksepäin (työntää pyörää taaksepäin) kammet pyörivät taaksepäin.

----------


## Santtu75

> Tuosta vaatimuslistasta puuttuu oikeastaan vain vanteen sisäleveys, joka selviää nykyiseen vanteeseen merkitystä luvusta, voi olla vaikkapa 584x19c, jälkimmäinen luku on se ja edellinen vanteen halkaisija siltä kohtaa mihin rengas asettuu.
> Kotimaan kaupoistakin noita "kiekkoja" saa mutta tässä yksi ehdokas:
> https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...r-wheel-510780
> 
> Jos nykinen takakiekko ei ole vanha ja loppuunajettu, niin navan laakeroinnin huolto ilmeisen tarpeellinen homma.



Näyttäisi nykyisestä takavanteesta löytyvän merkintä ETRTO 584*21
Nopeasti etsittynä tuollaista kokoa ei löytyisi varastoista suoraan (siis ainakaan alle 100€:n "budjettihintaan").
Toimiiko vaikka seuraava, jossa kokona 584*24C
https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...r-wheel-690288

Tai sitten toisena vaihtoehtona tuollainen:
https://www.alltricks.com/F-11941-ro...___6tr_9x135mm

----------


## TERU

Käy kumpikin leveys, joko 19c tai 24c, voisi olla parempi tuo jälkimmäinen, pyörässähän lienee melkoisen leveät renkaat, päälle 40 mm leveät kuitenkin.
Tuo vanteen leveysero ei ole edes ulkonäkövirhe mielestäni.
Eikä tuo Mavikin kiekkokaan ihan ulkona ole.

----------


## Kanuuna

> Kävin juuri työpaikan varastolla testaamassa.
> Kun takakiekkoa pyörittää eteenpäin (työntää pyörää eteenpäin) Kammet ovat paikallaan, mutta kun pyörittää taaksepäin (työntää pyörää taaksepäin) kammet pyörivät taaksepäin.



Juu eli onkelmaa ei liene vapaarattaassa. Napa sitten seuraavaksi tarkasteluun. Jos kyseessä on cup&cone tyyppinen rakenne, voi olla, että laakerit ovat liian tiukalla ja siksi ahdistaa pyörimistä. Tai sitten vain möhnää liikaa väärässä paikassa.

----------


## Santtu75

> Käy kumpikin leveys, joko 19c tai 24c, voisi olla parempi tuo jälkimmäinen, pyörässähän lienee melkoisen leveät renkaat, päälle 40 mm leveät kuitenkin.
> Tuo vanteen leveysero ei ole edes ulkonäkövirhe mielestäni.
> Eikä tuo Mavikin kiekkokaan ihan ulkona ole.



Kiitoksian neuvoista, vaikka pari-kolmevuotta olen hieman koittanut opetella näitä eri pyriin liittyviä asioita, niin jostain syystä noihin kiekkojen "saloihin" ei ole tullut oikeastaan juuri yhtään tutustuttua, niin pitää neuvoja kysellä.
Tuo Bike Discountin kiekko lähti tänäin tilaukseen (sopivasti tuli viikonloppuna tilattua myös uusi takapakka, minkä saa sitten samalla kiinnitellä paikoilleen).

----------


## j00ppis

Moi! uusi täällä foorumilla ja ajattelin kysyä jos joku vois vähän ohjeistaa mitä osia joudun pöyrääni hankkimaan jotta saisin sen ajokuntoon.
Kävi meinaa niin että pyörä varastettiin ja löysin sen somen kautta rikkinäisenä takaisin. 
kaikki runkolukot ja lukot nussittuna suomeksi

pöyrä löyty naamioituna:
- Uusi vanne uudella renkaalla
- 9 lehtinen takapakka, aikaisempi oli 8 lehtinen
- Shimano altus vaihtaja täysin paskana roikkuu, ilmeisesti kuitenki " tämä korvake rungossa " ehjä ja suora.
- Taka levyjarru irti, puuttuu 2 pulttia niin sais paikalleen

Mitä osia katsoisin et saan toimii nykyisten vanhojen kamppeiden kanssa?
katsoin että shimano altus vaihtajan sais n.20e mutta sit tämä takapakka tuottaa tuskaa että mikä siihen sopii, pitääkö vanteessa jotain huomioida esim laakerointia?
Ilmeisesti myös erikoistyökaluja pitää ostaa


nii ja en ole pölliny fillaria jos joku sitä rupee epäilee  :Hymy: , oli tarpeeksi nöyryyttävää taluttaa fillaria tossa kunnossa kun ihmisiä kyseli olenko varas, piti todistella vähä väliä kuvien kera mikä sinänsä hyvä että ihmiset ovat valveilla kun näitä tuntuu olevan jatkuvasti!

Nopeita oli kaverit ku paris tunnis lukot kaikki poissa, uuden vanteen takarenkaineen vaihtaneet.

----------


## Qilty

> Shimano ennen 10s pitäisi olla sama vetosuhde takavaihtajalla niin sen puolesta ne käy ristiin, mutta liipasimet vetää niissäkin eri määrän kaapelia. Lisäksi SRAMilla eri vetomäärät. Pitää siis olla Shimanon 7 speed liipasin Shimanon 7-vaihteisen pakan kanssa.



Pakalla ei ole kyllä mitään väliä, se ei tiedä kenen vaihtaja siellä on. 

Mutta tosiaan voi olla niinkin että pitää olla shimano 7spd liipasin. Kyllä kai niitä on? Olihan siis ketjuvaihtaja eikä napavaihteet?

----------


## Tietämätön

Mulla on ollut pyörässä kiinni Tekro 521A dual pivot long reach 47-57mm.
Siis tällainen:
https://www.harriscyclery.net/produc...lipers-706.htm

Minusta se ei ole edes uutena toiminut mitenkään hyvin, tahtoo jäädä vähän laahaamaan. Nyt sitten se alkoi laahaamaan kunnolla ja kun otin renkaan pois ja vähän painoin jarrua, niin jousi hyppäsi pois. 

Ajattelin, että helpommalla pääsen, kun ostan vaan uuden jarrun tilalle. Millaiset jarrut olisi yhteensopivat?

Suosituksia ja vaikka suoraan linkkiä jonnekin.

----------


## wlfwd

Onnistuuko avoimen vaihdevaijerin vaihtaminen suojaputken sisällä kulkevaksi? Jos onnistuu, niin onko iso operaatio?

----------


## kauris

Onnistuu. Ja ei ole. Yksinkertaisimmillaan ostat täyspitkän vaijerinkuoren, katkaiset sopivaan mittaan juuri sinun pyörääsi ja laitat tuon osuuden missä kulkee vain vaijeri näkyvissä muutamilla nippusiteillä kiinni runkoon.

----------


## Salmonella

Vaihdoin cycloon uudet eturattaat 52-38 ja vanhat olivat 50-34. Samalla uusiksi ketju ja takapakkia. Mielestäni näppäränä korjaajana kaikki meni OK ja pyörän ollessa huoltotelineessä tiputtaa nätisti pienemmälle ja sama toisinpäin. No lähdin koeajamaan niin isommalla eturattaalla kaikki toimii ja kun tiputan pienemmälle niin muutaman polkaisun jälkeen ketju ns. hirttää kiinni ja vetää itsensä solmuun. Vähän niinkuin takertuisi kiinni rattaaseen ja matka loppuu siihen. Paremmin en osaa ongelmaa sanoiksi muuttaa

----------


## TERU

Pienemmässä rattaassa on jotain työstöstä jäänyttä pursketta, tunnustele sormin ja pyyhkäse viilalla pois, puukollakin lähtee, ei sitä ole kuin hyvin hyvin vähän.

----------


## Marsusram

> Pakalla ei ole kyllä mitään väliä, se ei tiedä kenen vaihtaja siellä on. 
> 
> Mutta tosiaan voi olla niinkin että pitää olla shimano 7spd liipasin. Kyllä kai niitä on? Olihan siis ketjuvaihtaja eikä napavaihteet?



Luultavasti parhaiten löytyy 7v ja 8v Shimanon low-end vipuja, Altus tms.
7v ja 8v pakassa on sama ratasväli, vaijerin vetosuhde siis sama. Eli 8v vivuista jää yksi pykälä käyttämättä 7v pakalla, voi rajoittaa ettei mene yli.
SRAMilta kävi 7v Shimpan tilalle 8v Rocket (tai Attack), joka oli Shimanon vetosuhteella. 1:1 vetosuhteen SRAMit ei käy.

----------


## willow

Kysymys ketjujen irroittamisesta... Opettelen irroittamaan ketjuja putsausta varten. En löytänyt ketjuista erillistä liitoskohtaa/-palaa, joten joutunen avaamaan jonkun satunnaisen linkin ketjutyökalulla. Kysymys kuuluu, että saako tuon ketjutyökalulla irroitetun linkin takaisin, vai pitääkö aina hankkia uusi ketju tai sellainen liitospala?

----------


## Kanuuna

> Kysymys ketjujen irroittamisesta... Opettelen irroittamaan ketjuja putsausta varten. En löytänyt ketjuista erillistä liitoskohtaa/-palaa, joten joutunen avaamaan jonkun satunnaisen linkin ketjutyökalulla. Kysymys kuuluu, että saako tuon ketjutyökalulla irroitetun linkin takaisin, vai pitääkö aina hankkia uusi ketju tai sellainen liitospala?



Osta oikealle vaihdemäärälle tarkoitettu pikaliitin/quicklink/missinglink/masterlink/powerlink ja voit irroitella ja yhdistellä ketjuja monia kertoja.

https://youtu.be/Bb1Kve645G8

----------


## moukari

> Vaihdoin cycloon uudet eturattaat 52-38 ja vanhat olivat 50-34. Samalla uusiksi ketju ja takapakkia. Mielestäni näppäränä korjaajana kaikki meni OK ja pyörän ollessa huoltotelineessä tiputtaa nätisti pienemmälle ja sama toisinpäin. No lähdin koeajamaan niin isommalla eturattaalla kaikki toimii ja kun tiputan pienemmälle niin muutaman polkaisun jälkeen ketju ns. hirttää kiinni ja vetää itsensä solmuun. Vähän niinkuin takertuisi kiinni rattaaseen ja matka loppuu siihen. Paremmin en osaa ongelmaa sanoiksi muuttaa



Onko ketjun pikalukko varmasti kunnolla kiinni? Joskus pyörää huoltaessa on hätäinen ja sitä ei huomaa tarkistaa.

----------


## 4n77i

Tuore foorumilainen kyselee Shimanon 8-rattaisesta Acerasta. 

Ongelma on sellainen, että vaihteet klonksuvat vaihdettaessa. Jos ajaa rauhallisesti/keventää polkemista vaihteen vaihdon aikana, ei ongelmia, mutta "täysiä" ajaessa vaihtaminen aiheuttaa klonksahduksen. 

Vaihtajan sivuttaisliikerataa olen säätänyt, ja se on mielestäni ok, ainakin rissa on asiallisesti linjassa isoimman ja pienimmän rattaan kanssa. Olisiko vian syy vaijerissa vai kuluneessa rataspakassa/ketjussa?

----------


## skyof

> XT M8100 12v alko rutisemaan lenkillä kun käyttää keskimmäisiä-isointa ratasta mutta pienillä rattailla ei kuulu ääntä.
> Yritin vaihdevivusta säädellä vaijeria mutta ei auta.
> Vaihtajaa ei ole kolautettu mihinkään ja korvake on suora.
> Pyörällä ajettu 150km.
> Mitäs seuraavaksi kannattaa tsekata?



Vielä sama ongelma jatkuu vaikka pyörä pesty,ketjut puhdistettu ja öljytty.
Vaihteet säädin kokonaan uudestaan ja takapakan  myös irrotin ja asensin uudestaan.
Polkimissa tuntuu selvästi että jotain häikkää on.
Pakan hampaat on suorat.
Onko seuraava vaihe sitten ketjun vaihto vai mitä vielä voisi tarkistaa?

----------


## Soiski

Toimiiko tämä bleed kit SRAM Rivaliin? Sivun mukaan ei, mutta en löydä mitään omaa kittiä Rival/Apex/Force -osastolle?
https://www.bike-components.de/en/SR...-Fluid-p69075/

----------


## Kanuuna

> Vielä sama ongelma jatkuu vaikka pyörä pesty,ketjut puhdistettu ja öljytty.
> Vaihteet säädin kokonaan uudestaan ja takapakan  myös irrotin ja asensin uudestaan.
> Polkimissa tuntuu selvästi että jotain häikkää on.
> Pakan hampaat on suorat.
> Onko seuraava vaihe sitten ketjun vaihto vai mitä vielä voisi tarkistaa?



B-ruuvi varmaankin on tsekattu vaihteita säädettäessä? Onko korvake varmasti suora (tarkistettu)? Etuleipä oikealla offsetilla?

----------


## Qilty

> Joo vaihdoin ja koitin uudet B01S-palat ja ajelin niitä sisään 5 kertaa (30-5 km/h). Tuolla niiden yleensä pitäisi jo alkaa toimia, vaan eipä pure ja huutaa kuin kissaa vääntäisi kuivaksi. Ja kyllä kuumeni levy ja palat. Mystistä. 
> Laitoin nyt pikkuisen rasvaa tuonne männän ja jarrupalan takalevyn väliin. Katsotaan, auttaako. Pyörä lähti jo taas hetkellisesti takaisin omistajalleen.



Saitko näihin koskaan mitään tolkkua? Just kävin läskillä ajamassa ja sehän huutaa kans kun syötävä, tehoa sentään on. Siinä siis jotkut halvat Shimano jarrut, semi-metalli palat ja rst levyt.

----------


## Kanuuna

> Saitko näihin koskaan mitään tolkkua? Just kävin läskillä ajamassa ja sehän huutaa kans kun syötävä, tehoa sentään on. Siinä siis jotkut halvat Shimano jarrut, semi-metalli palat ja rst levyt.



En vielä. Eilen juuri sain vekottimen takaisin tarkasteluun. 
Putsasin taas präkleenillä palat ja levyt, kuumensin sytkällä palat, voitelin palojen takalevyjen ja mäntien välisen pinnan ja koitin sisäänajaa, mutta ei auttanut. Huutaa niin, että hävettää jarruttaa. Olen aika hämilläni. Aiemmin ei ole ollut tällaista.
Jotenkin tuntuu, että männät ohjaisivat paloja jotenkin vinoon ja sitä myötä syntyisi resonointia. Kuten vannejarruissa. Vaan enpä tiedä.
Huoltoehdotyksia otetaan edelleen vastaan. Tai sitten joutuu ostaan uudet.

----------


## skyof

> B-ruuvi varmaankin on tsekattu vaihteita säädettäessä? Onko korvake varmasti suora (tarkistettu)? Etuleipä oikealla offsetilla?



Joo säädin B-ruuvilla isoimman takarattaan hampaat vaihtajan 51t kohdalle eli pitäisi olla kohdillaa?pakan isoin on siis 51.
Kyllä korvake on suora ja eturatas on alkp mikä pyörän mukana tuli ja tosiaan ajettu sen 160km kaikilla osilla.
Takapakkaa katsoessa näyttää että ketju hankaisi ylhäällä viereiseen rattaaseen aavistuksen,mutta vaihtajan luona ketjun ja rattaan välissä on muutaman millin rako normaalia?

Takapakka on laitettu kiinni ihan näppi tuntumalla,voisiko olla liian tiukassa ja pakka painuu kasaan.
Onko edes mahdollista?

----------


## HarrY61

Onko jäykkäperä vai täysjousto. Itsellä Sram osilla täysjoustossa saman tapaista ongelmaa heti uutena ku säädin b-ruuvia ilman sägin huomioon ottamista. Ilmat pois takaiskarista niin sägi meni kohdilleen ja sitten b-ruuvilla säätö kohdilleen...enää ei oo rutissu.

----------


## Kanuuna

> Takapakka on laitettu kiinni ihan näppituntumalla, voisiko olla liian tiukassa ja pakka painuu kasaan.
> Onko edes mahdollista?



En usko, vaikkei uskon asia olekaan.

----------


## Ramzez

Pikainen kysymys: Pitäisi etsiä vaimon 2010-luvun alun Kona Dew Plussaan (hybridi) uudet vaihdevaijerit. Mitä eroa on Shimanon Road ja MTB-vaijereilla, vai onko mitään? Etsin siis sellaista settiä, jossa on kuoret, vaijerit ja muut tarvikkeet.

----------


## skyof

> Onko jäykkäperä vai täysjousto. Itsellä Sram osilla täysjoustossa saman tapaista ongelmaa heti uutena ku säädin b-ruuvia ilman sägin huomioon ottamista. Ilmat pois takaiskarista niin sägi meni kohdilleen ja sitten b-ruuvilla säätö kohdilleen...enää ei oo rutissu.



Täsyjousto kyseessä,eli oliko sulla liikaa vai liian vähän säädetty b-ruuvia ilman sägin huomioon ottamista?

----------


## HarrY61

En muista, ruuvailin molempiin suuntiin ja koeajoin, aina oli jotain pielessä. Sitten youtube ja B-Gap adjustment...siellä millimetri mittojakin isoimman rattaan ja ylemmän rissapyörän keskenäisistä väleistä, uusin tapa oli mitata toiseksi suurimman rattaan ja rissapyörän väli, tällä ohjeella onnistuin parhaiten. En muista missä parhaat ohjeet...katselin paljon.

Youtube kyllä tarpeellinen. Uskalsin tehdä vanhemman pyörän etujousituksen täyshuollonkin youtube ohjeilla. Makso muutaman kympin vs. oikea huolto n.120e vs. uusi etupää n.200e

----------


## ruuduntakaa

Shimanon 12spd voimansiirron osien hinta/laatu? Pakka ja ketjut siis, sähköpyörään. Onko kannattavaa maksaa SLX:ää enempää? Kilometrit ja käytetty euromäärä siis ratkaisee.

----------


## Kanuuna

> Shimanon 12spd voimansiirron osien hinta/laatu? Pakka ja ketjut siis, sähköpyörään. Onko kannattavaa maksaa SLX:ää enempää? Kilometrit ja käytetty euromäärä siis ratkaisee.



Ketjuista juttua. 
https://cyclingtips.com/2019/12/the-...rable-12-speed

----------


## ruuduntakaa

Eli nytkin käytössä oleva Sramin NX antaa rahalle aika hyvän vastineen. 
Onko kukaan laittanu Sramin ketjua Shimanon pakalle? Tai jopa Sramin pakkaa ja ketjua Shimanon vaihtajalle?

Muoks: Näyttäis toimivan ristiin:

----------


## harald

Minulla on 12-speed Eagle ketju ja 11-speed shimanon SLX. Toimii hyvin. Suosittelen 12-speed X01 tai XX1 eagle-ketjua, ilmeisesti kestävin kaikista.

----------


## Jokkepappa

> Shimanon 12spd voimansiirron osien hinta/laatu? Pakka ja ketjut siis, sähköpyörään. Onko kannattavaa maksaa SLX:ää enempää? Kilometrit ja käytetty euromäärä siis ratkaisee.



Vaihtaja riittää slx. Liipasimen laittaisin xt. Ketjuiksi xt tai xtr. Tosin sähköllä varmasti saa kaiken rikki jos kunnolla antaa runtua. 



Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jokkepappa

> Joo säädin B-ruuvilla isoimman takarattaan hampaat vaihtajan 51t kohdalle eli pitäisi olla kohdillaa?pakan isoin on siis 51.
> Kyllä korvake on suora ja eturatas on alkp mikä pyörän mukana tuli ja tosiaan ajettu sen 160km kaikilla osilla.
> Takapakkaa katsoessa näyttää että ketju hankaisi ylhäällä viereiseen rattaaseen aavistuksen,mutta vaihtajan luona ketjun ja rattaan välissä on muutaman millin rako normaalia?
> 
> Takapakka on laitettu kiinni ihan näppi tuntumalla,voisiko olla liian tiukassa ja pakka painuu kasaan.
> Onko edes mahdollista?



Ootko tarkistanut että vaihtaja on kunnolla kiinni korvakkeessa? Tämä voisi hyvin selittää miksi yhtäkkiä vaihteet eivät toimi. Itellä nyt jäykkäperässä ja täpärissä 12 shimanoa eikä ole moitittavaa. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## skyof

> Ootko tarkistanut että vaihtaja on kunnolla kiinni korvakkeessa? Tämä voisi hyvin selittää miksi yhtäkkiä vaihteet eivät toimi. Itellä nyt jäykkäperässä ja täpärissä 12 shimanoa eikä ole moitittavaa. 
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Joo tarkistettu ja kiristetty.
Vaihteet vaihtaa hyvin kyllä mutta tietyillä vaihteilla tulee rutina mukaan vaikka ketju ei hankaa mihinkään pakassa.
Varmaa seuraavaksi pitää kokeilla toisia ketjuja sit.

----------


## Jokkepappa

> Joo tarkistettu ja kiristetty.
> Vaihteet vaihtaa hyvin kyllä mutta tietyillä vaihteilla tulee rutina mukaan vaikka ketju ei hankaa mihinkään pakassa.
> Varmaa seuraavaksi pitää kokeilla toisia ketjuja sit.



Ketjussa voi olla jokin linkki jumissa tai vääntynyt. Katso että ketju ja lukko ovat oikeinpäin. Ootko säätänyt shimanon ohjeiden mukaan rajoittimet ja b ruuvin? Taisit tuosta bruuvista mainitakkin ja sehän on helppo kun katsoo vaihtajan takaa merkin kohdalleen. Alaratas pitää olla säädetty vähän sivuun ja isoin keskelle rissaa. Mutta omien kokemuksien mukaan shimano ei oo kyllä läheskään niin nuuka kuin sram 12

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Tietämätön

> Mulla on ollut pyörässä kiinni Tekro 521A dual pivot long reach 47-57mm.
> Siis tällainen:
> https://www.harriscyclery.net/produc...lipers-706.htm
> 
> Minusta se ei ole edes uutena toiminut mitenkään hyvin, tahtoo jäädä vähän laahaamaan. Nyt sitten se alkoi laahaamaan kunnolla ja kun otin renkaan pois ja vähän painoin jarrua, niin jousi hyppäsi pois. 
> 
> Ajattelin, että helpommalla pääsen, kun ostan vaan uuden jarrun tilalle. Millaiset jarrut olisi yhteensopivat?
> 
> Suosituksia ja vaikka suoraan linkkiä jonnekin.



Olikos tää liian tyhmä kysymys experteille? Vaikea uskoa ettei kukaan täällä tietäisi.
Mutta ahkeran googlaamisen jälkeen löysin Shimano BR-451 jarrun, jossa ainakin näyttäisi olevan aika lailla samat speksit ja oli jopa halpa. Enpä tiennytkään, että mulla on pyörässä harvinaista osaa kiinni, tosi vaikeata löytää tolla 57mm reachillä, kun kaikki on nykyään jotain lyhyemmillä längillä. Toivottavasti on täysin yhteensopivia eikä tarvitse ihmetellä mistä saisi oikean kokoiset kiinnitysruuvit tai muuta hämärää.

----------


## metusala

> Olikos tää liian tyhmä kysymys experteille? Vaikea uskoa ettei kukaan täällä tietäisi.
> Mutta ahkeran googlaamisen jälkeen löysin Shimano BR-451 jarrun, jossa ainakin näyttäisi olevan aika lailla samat speksit ja oli jopa halpa. Enpä tiennytkään, että mulla on pyörässä harvinaista osaa kiinni, tosi vaikeata löytää tolla 57mm reachillä, kun kaikki on nykyään jotain lyhyemmillä längillä. Toivottavasti on täysin yhteensopivia eikä tarvitse ihmetellä mistä saisi oikean kokoiset kiinnitysruuvit tai muuta hämärää.




Jousen laitat takaisin ja kiinnität jarrut sellaiseen kulmaan, että jarruttaessa ottaa molemmat jarrupalat samanaikaisesti vanteeseen kiinni. Mahdollisesti tarvi myös jarrut huoltoa (puhdistus+niveleiden rasvaus), vanne suoristamista tai jarruvaijeri vaihtoa mutta en näe tarvetta vaihtaa itse jarruja.

----------


## ruuduntakaa

Shimano 12 speed trigger: Kuinka iso ero SLX vs XT? 
Funtsin jos vaihdattais tulevaan pyörään jo liikkeessä XT-triggerin, vaihtaja kuitenkin XT. Trigger SLX.

----------


## TERU

Kun on jasennettu niin joutuvat purkamaan eivätkä hyvitä juuri mitään poistuvasta, omaani en tekisi tuota vaihtoa, vaan ajaisin aikani ja sitten päivittäisin jos tarvii. 

Tätä ohjetta ei tarvitse noudattaa, kun monia tyhmiä juttuja tullut tehdyksi omille.

----------


## hece

> Shimano 12 speed trigger: Kuinka iso ero SLX vs XT? 
> Funtsin jos vaihdattais tulevaan pyörään jo liikkeessä XT-triggerin, vaihtaja kuitenkin XT. Trigger SLX.



Triggerissä nimenomaan suurin ero SLX/XT:n välillä. XT:n triggerissä vaihtaa ylöspäin (isompi vaihde) 1-2 pykälää painalluksella kun SLX:ssä vain yhden (Multi Release). Kätevää kun ylämäen jälkeen tarvitsee nopeasti isompaa pykälää. Lisäksi XT:llä isompi vaihde vaihtuu jo painettaessa, ei vasta liipasinta vapauttaessa (Instant Release).

----------


## Jokkepappa

> Triggerissä nimenomaan suurin ero SLX/XT:n välillä. XT:n triggerissä vaihtaa ylöspäin (isompi vaihde) 1-2 pykälää painalluksella kun SLX:ssä vain yhden (Multi Release). Kätevää kun ylämäen jälkeen tarvitsee nopeasti isompaa pykälää. Lisäksi XT:llä isompi vaihde vaihtuu jo painettaessa, ei vasta liipasinta vapauttaessa (Instant Release).



Moni valmistaja näyttää laittavan näin päin. Mä laittaisin slx vaihtajan ja xt liipasimen juuri ton multi releasen takia. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Antti Salonen

Nyt ollaan epämukavuusalueella, joten kysymys:

Asennan maantiepyörän hydraulista levyjarrua eteen. Letku menee hiilikuituhaarukan lavan sisältä, eli on paljaana sen reilut viisi senttiä kaliiperin yläpuolella. Ilmaus on jo suoritettu ongelmitta. 

Millä tekniikalla kannattaa keskittää jarru? 

Painoin nimittäin kahvan pohjaan ja kiristin kiinnitysruuvit, mutta jää laahaamaan sisäpuolen palaan. Järkeilin itse, että letku vääntää kaliiperiä kevyesti ulospäin ja eikä kaliiperi jää siksi täysin keskelle. Maantiejarruissa marginaalit on pirullisen pienet.

----------


## marco1

Saattaa joutua silmämääräisesti keskittämään jos ei ole toista käsiparia, vaihtoehtoisesti rakotulkkki sinne jarrupalan ja levyn välin tukemaan kiristysvaiheessa.

----------


## Antti Salonen

Käsipareja on kyllä, osaamista ja kokemusta sitten vähemmän. 

Mulla on rakotulkki, eli kokeilempa sen avulla. Oletan, että menee yritys-ja-erehdys-tekniikalla, että pistetään pykälää isompaa ahtaamman puolen väliin, kunnes on silmämääräisesti keskellä?

----------


## Aakoo

Henkkoht olen luopunut noista kahvan puristeluista, en ole koskaan saanut yksiäkään jarruja tuolla metodilla kuntoon ja keskitän jarrut aina ihan silmäpelillä. Eli ruuvit auki snadisti, kädellä satulaa siirrämällä saman verran rakoa molempiin paloihin ja ruuvit kiinni. Jos levy on suora, niin menee ehkä minuutti per pää.

----------


## marco1

^^ Tyyli vapaa mutta sinnepäin, usein jompi kumpi mäntä vähän jumii niin puristelemalla rakotulkin kanssa saa helpommin sopivalle paikalle. 
Yhden ongelmatapauksen sain laahaamattomaksi työntämällä rakotulkin levyjä levyn molemmin puolin täyttämään tilan ja sitten kiristämällä.

----------


## janik

Konan jake the snake (2010?) cycloon ajattelin päivittää jarrut, cantit v-jarruun, koska cantit ovat aika onnettomat.. tietty palatkin taitaa olla alkuperäiset, mutta huonot ne oli uutenakin, eikä vuodet ole niitä parantanut.
Konassa on hiilikuituinen etuhaarukka ja105 jarru/vaihdevivut. Onko jotain erikoista huomioitavaa ja sopiiko mikä tahansa v-jarru, esim tämä setti? https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...t-black-409783

----------


## TERU

Ei käy maantiekahvoille.
Huoltoa, jarrupaloja, säätöä nykyisille jarruille.
Minulla Shimano CX 70 cantit, joihin käy maantiepalat, jotensakin kelvot, mutta noita ei saa enää, nyt tarjoilevat CX 50 mallia, siihenkin voi laittaa maantiepalat halutessaan.

----------


## Arosusi

Mini V-jarrut 

https://www.bike24.com/p2217764.html?menu=1000,4,320

Halvempiakin löytyy!!!

----------


## Valis

Itellä tällä hetkellä trailpyörässä 1x11. Edessä nyt 32T, takana 11-42T ja mietin keveneekö miten paljon jos vaihdan 30T? Entä miten paljon ketjua joutuu lyhentämään? Vai joutuuko?
Vaikka itse sanonkin niin jaloissa on potkua, mutta pääasiassa ajan tällä pyörällä vaan metsässä. 
Olisi kiva jos voisi käyttää esim 3 tai 4 vaihdettakin. Tuntuu, että 1 tai 2 mennään.

----------


## janik

> Ei käy maantiekahvoille.



Mikäs kahvoissa on epäsopivaa? Jääkö vaijerin vetosuhde liian lyhyeksi?

----------


## TERU

Lyhyeksi jää.

----------


## Jokkepappa

> Itellä tällä hetkellä trailpyörässä 1x11. Edessä nyt 32T, takana 11-42T ja mietin keveneekö miten paljon jos vaihdan 30T? Entä miten paljon ketjua joutuu lyhentämään? Vai joutuuko?
> Vaikka itse sanonkin niin jaloissa on potkua, mutta pääasiassa ajan tällä pyörällä vaan metsässä. 
> Olisi kiva jos voisi käyttää esim 3 tai 4 vaihdettakin. Tuntuu, että 1 tai 2 mennään.



No et välttämättä joudu lyhentään ollenkaan. Kyllähän se vähän siitä kevenee. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Krüger

Moi! Tekisi mieli ostaa omaan Gravel grinderiin uudet kiekot, koska nykyiset on hyvin syvät ja maantierenkaiden laittaminen on hyvin tuskallista. Scott Gravel Comp 2018 tms. On malli ja pyörässä taisi olla 2x10 shimanon vaihteet  sekä levyjarrut. Renkaat ovat olleet 622-35 eli 28” eikö vain?

Saisiko 100-200€ hintaluokassa noille spekseille jotain sopivaa? Käytettynäkin voisi ostaa, en vain yhtään tiedä että millaiset sopivat pyörääni ja mitkä olisivat hyvät.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Itellä tällä hetkellä trailpyörässä 1x11. Edessä nyt 32T, takana 11-42T ja mietin keveneekö miten paljon jos vaihdan 30T? Entä miten paljon ketjua joutuu lyhentämään? Vai joutuuko?
> Vaikka itse sanonkin niin jaloissa on potkua, mutta pääasiassa ajan tällä pyörällä vaan metsässä. 
> Olisi kiva jos voisi käyttää esim 3 tai 4 vaihdettakin. Tuntuu, että 1 tai 2 mennään.



Jos tarkoitat, että takana on pääasiassa maastossa käytössä kaksi isointa ja haluaisit, että käytössä olisi 3 tai 4 isointa ratasta, niin tuo ajateltu muutos on liian pieni. Jos isot rattaat ovat 42,37,32 niin eteen laitettuna 28 toisi yhden vaihteen lisää. Kohtuullisella tarkkuudella 37/32=32/28.

----------


## seeke

Mistä adapteri 180mm->220mm levylle (Shimanon takajarrut) ja mitä levyä suosittelette? Ei nimittäin meinaa löytyä.

----------


## HarrY61

Mahtavaa, kiitos. Sain vastauksen ennen kuin edes kerkisin kysyä.

Tilasin ja asensin 1x12v. (11-50) 32T eturattaan 30T malliin ja mietin juuri tuota suhdetta että oisko pitäny laittaa suoraan 28T, mutta pelkäsin että huippu nopeudesta joutuu tinkimään jo liikaakin. Uuden ketjun laitan samalla ja mietin tota katkaisua, mutta näyttäis ainakin vanhalla mitta hyvältä. 
Kokeillaan sillä mitalla ensin jos haluaakin 32T takaisin. Ja jos 30T hyvä niin kerkiäähän katkaisemaan myöhemmin, vaikeampi jatkaa jos katkaisee turhaan liian lyhyeksi.

99% maastoajoa ja paljon laskettelurinnettä ylös niin 32T ei jaksa keväällä, syksyllä menee jotenkin (vanha 26" 3x10v.kin kevyempi ykkös vaihde ja sillä jaksaa mutta keulii armottomasti)

Mutta jos tarkkoja ollaan niin paljonko ketjua pitäisi lyhentää 32 vs. 30 että olis just eikä melkein, esim. riittääkö yksi väli pois vai enemmän?

----------


## Valis

> Jos tarkoitat, että takana on pääasiassa maastossa käytössä kaksi isointa ja haluaisit, että käytössä olisi 3 tai 4 isointa ratasta, niin tuo ajateltu muutos on liian pieni. Jos isot rattaat ovat 42,37,32 niin eteen laitettuna 28 toisi yhden vaihteen lisää. Kohtuullisella tarkkuudella 37/32=32/28.




Kyllä maastossa käytössä kaksi isointa ratasta. Vai onko sillä niin väliä, jos niitä vaan käyttää. Auttaisiko tuo 30T, että nousut olisivat helpompia? Se tässä taitaa olla se isoin ongelma. Vai vaikuttaako tuo 28T enemmän?
Aloittelijan kysymyksiä, mutta pakko kysyä kun ei tiedä.

----------


## K.Kuronen

^28T vaikuttaa enemmän, kuin 30T. Siirtyminen edessä 32:sta 28:n vaikuttaa likipitäen samalla tavalla, kuin jos pitäisit nykyisen 32-eturattaan, mutta taakse laitettaisiin kuvitteellinen 13-48.

----------


## Kuminauha

> Mistä adapteri 180mm->220mm levylle (Shimanon takajarrut) ja mitä levyä suosittelette? Ei nimittäin meinaa löytyä.



https://r2-bike.com/MAGURA-Adapter-Q...PM-40-mm-FW-RW

Tietämättä yhtään mitkä kiinnitykset on, niin +40mm spaceri tarvitaan, tässä yksi vaihtoehto PM-PM versiona.

----------


## Valis

> ^28T vaikuttaa enemmän, kuin 30T. Siirtyminen edessä 32:sta 28:n vaikuttaa likipitäen samalla tavalla, kuin jos pitäisit nykyisen 32-eturattaan, mutta taakse laitettaisiin kuvitteellinen 13-48.



Päädyin tilaamaan tuon 28T. Minulla on Race Face Aeffect kammet joten tilasin siihen sopivan rattaan. Edellinen olikin 104BCD kiinnityksellä. Tuo 28 tulee näköjään suorakiinnityksellä.
Montakohan linkkiä joutuu ketjua lyhentämään?
Aamutuimaan jo irrottelin valmiiksi osat toisistaan.
Kiitos neuvoista.

----------


## Kuminauha

Katsot voimansiirron valmistajan ohjeesta, miten oikea ketjumitta mitataan ja sen mukaan lyhennät jos tarvii. Mikä pakka/vaihtaja kyseessä? Onko kyseessä täpäri?

Esim SRAM: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BkENlxhLSKM
Ja tässä park toolin video aiheesta: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0YibMDWBAw

----------


## Valis

> Katsot voimansiirron valmistajan ohjeesta, miten oikea ketjumitta mitataan ja sen mukaan lyhennät jos tarvii. Mikä pakka/vaihtaja kyseessä? Onko kyseessä täpäri?
> 
> Esim SRAM: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BkENlxhLSKM



Kyseessä on täpäri. Pakka on SLX ja vaihtaja XT.

----------


## TANUKI

XT M8100 kahva päätti mennä poikki. Pystyykö tuohon vaihtamaan pelkän metallikahvan vai meneekö koko kahva vaihtoon? Eipä tuo koko kahvakaan kallis ole, mutta alle 100km ajettu osa niin vähän vituttaa, eikä edes kunnon pannuissa hajonnut vaan kuvan oton aikana tuulenvire nappasi pyörään, fillari kyljelleen ja kahva poikki...

----------


## TERU

Turussa on Nummen Pyörä Shimano huoltoliike, Vantaan suunnalla Velobia ja Velosport, varmasti vipuja löytyy tilaamalla jostain Ruotsista...

----------


## TANUKI

^pikaisella vilkaisulla isoihin saksalaisiin nettikauppoihin pitänee todeta, että se koko kahvan vaihtaminen lienee helpompaa/halvempaa/nopeampaa, kun ei sieltäkään pelkkää metallikahvaa näkynyt. Eipä kysyvä tieltä eksy, jos sitä vaikka nummen pyörästä kysäisi. YläFemmassa ois koko kahva hyllyssä ja sinne muutakin asiaa lähiaikoina niin voi olla, että menee koko kahva vaihtoon...

----------


## TERU

Ikävä vahinko kun vielä noin uuteen kahvaan osu. Kerran yritin kans tilata hultoliikkeen kautta takavaihtajaan uuden häkin, olisivat tilanneet muun tavaran mukana Shimanon varaosavarastolta Ruotsista, hommasin kuitenkin koko vaihtajan. Ns. varaosat ovat kalliita ja siksi ns. korjaaminen tuntuu tyhmältä vaikka sen pitäisi olla hyvin viisasta!

----------


## Nikse

Hei,
Kysymys Kona Mahunaan sopivista kiekoista. 

Ideana olisi hommata tuohon Konaan toiset kiekot + rengas setin vähän kapeammilla ja paremmin rullaavilla renkailla. Voisiko joku auttaa tarvittavien osien tilaamisessa? 

Millaiset kiekot ja mitkä renkaat olisi järkevät? 
Myös takapakka pitäisi tilata, onko muuta väliä kuin saman verran (11) rattaita kuin alkuperäisessäkin?

----------


## Kanuuna

> Hei,
> Kysymys Kona Mahunaan sopivista kiekoista. 
> 
> Ideana olisi hommata tuohon Konaan toiset kiekot + rengas setin vähän kapeammilla ja paremmin rullaavilla renkailla. Voisiko joku auttaa tarvittavien osien tilaamisessa? 
> 
> Millaiset kiekot ja mitkä renkaat olisi järkevät? 
> Myös takapakka pitäisi tilata, onko muuta väliä kuin saman verran (11) rattaita kuin alkuperäisessäkin?



Ensin pitää tietää navan leveys ja kiinnitystapa, kiekon ja renkaan koko, jarrulevyn kiinnitys (jos haluat saman) ja vapaarattaan (pakan) tyyppi. Näillä pääsee jo pitkälle. Toki voidaan auttaa, jos tiedetään minkä vuoden Mahuna on kyseessä eli mitä kikkaretta on kiinni. 
Jos on tämän vuoden malli, niin näyttäisi olevan pikalinkuilla (10x135/9x100), Centerlock-jarrukiinnityksellä, vapari Shimanon HG, 622-vanteella ja 2.35” leveällä renkaalla. Tubelessrenkaat ja -vanteet?

----------


## Nikse

> Ensin pitää tietää navan leveys ja kiinnitystapa, kiekon ja renkaan koko, jarrulevyn kiinnitys (jos haluat saman) ja vapaarattaan (pakan) tyyppi. Näillä pääsee jo pitkälle. Toki voidaan auttaa, jos tiedetään minkä vuoden Mahuna on kyseessä eli mitä kikkaretta on kiinni. 
> Jos on tämän vuoden malli, niin näyttäisi olevan pikalinkuilla (10x135/9x100), Centerlock-jarrukiinnityksellä, vapari Shimanon HG, 622-vanteella ja 2.35” leveällä renkaalla. Tubelessrenkaat ja -vanteet?



Kiitos! 
Kyllä on tämän vuoden malli noilla tiedoilla mitä luettelit ja joo tubelessina olisi hyvä.

----------


## Santtu75

> Näyttäisi nykyisestä takavanteesta löytyvän merkintä ETRTO 584*21
> Nopeasti etsittynä tuollaista kokoa ei löytyisi varastoista suoraan (siis ainakaan alle 100€:n "budjettihintaan").
> Toimiiko vaikka seuraava, jossa kokona 584*24C
> https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...r-wheel-690288
> 
> Tai sitten toisena vaihtoehtona tuollainen:
> https://www.alltricks.com/F-11941-ro...___6tr_9x135mm



Noniin, "ketuiksihan" tämäkin tilaus sitten lopulta meni. Tänäin lopulta vanne tuli vihdoin ja viimein, mutta olin sitten kuitenkin väärän vanteen tilannut vaikka kuinka katsoin että olisi oikea...
Vanha takavanne oli 6-pulttisella kiinnityksellä olevalla jarrulevyllä ja uusi sitten tuolla centerlock:lla...

Miten homma onnistuu, jos tilaan Centerlock jarrulevyn ja asennan sen sitten tuohon uuteen vanteeseen, niin toimiiko ihan kuten pitääkin... Eli kävisi sitten tuon vanhan vanteen tilalle?

----------


## ATK

^ Onnistuu toki jos hommaat uuden Centerlock-kiinnityksellä olevan jarrulevyn samalla halkaisijalla uuteen kiekkoon. Joudut vain sisäänajamaan jarrupalat uutta levyä varten.

Jos vanha levy on kunnossa niin hieman halvemmalla voit päästä, jos ostat adapterin Centerlock-navalle: https://larunpyora.com/tuote/jarrule...lock-sm-rtad05

Voi löytyä jostain halvemmallakin vastaavia adaptereita, joskin aika paljon oli ei-oota myynnissä näin pikavilkaisulla.

----------


## TERU

Entä jos kuitenkin uusi levy ja entisen kiekon navan huolto, niin madollista hommata toinen kiekkopari toisille renkaille?

Omassa käyttöpyörässä jopa kolme kiekkoparia, vannejarruilla nuo kuitenkin...

----------


## Santtu75

> Entä jos kuitenkin uusi levy ja entisen kiekon navan huolto, niin madollista hommata toinen kiekkopari toisille renkaille?



Tämä asia tuli myös itselleni mieleen eilennä kun totesin että joudun tilaamaan myös uuden jarrulevyn.
Eli käytännössä pitäisi siis tilata myös uusi etuvanne ja nuo jarrulevyt.
Näin varmaankin tulen toimimaan.

----------


## Kanuuna

> Kiitos! 
> Kyllä on tämän vuoden malli noilla tiedoilla mitä luettelit ja joo tubelessina olisi hyvä.



https://www.bikeshop.fi/Shimano-MT50...pEWHMT500RD9C/

https://www.bikeshop.fi/Shimano-MT50.../pEWHMT500FD9/

https://www.bikeshop.fi/Continental-...uppa/p0150406/

Tässä esimerkkinä tällainen setti. Ei tosin ole virallisesti tubelessina, mutta kaverin puolesta voin kehän osalta sanoa, että toimii litkuilla, kun vaan teippaa. 
Monet paikat myyvät eiiota, kuten muissakin kilkkeissä. Sitten tähän vielä pakka ja jarrulevy, niin saa suoraan vaihtaa päikseen kiekkoja.

----------


## Tietämätön

> Olikos tää liian tyhmä kysymys experteille? Vaikea uskoa ettei kukaan täällä tietäisi.
> Mutta ahkeran googlaamisen jälkeen löysin Shimano BR-451 jarrun, jossa ainakin näyttäisi olevan aika lailla samat speksit ja oli jopa halpa. Enpä tiennytkään, että mulla on pyörässä harvinaista osaa kiinni, tosi vaikeata löytää tolla 57mm reachillä, kun kaikki on nykyään jotain lyhyemmillä längillä. Toivottavasti on täysin yhteensopivia eikä tarvitse ihmetellä mistä saisi oikean kokoiset kiinnitysruuvit tai muuta hämärää.








> Jousen laitat takaisin ja kiinnität jarrut sellaiseen kulmaan, että jarruttaessa ottaa molemmat jarrupalat samanaikaisesti vanteeseen kiinni. Mahdollisesti tarvi myös jarrut huoltoa (puhdistus+niveleiden rasvaus), vanne suoristamista tai jarruvaijeri vaihtoa mutta en näe tarvetta vaihtaa itse jarruja.



Ehdin jo tilaamaan enkä aluksi edes saanut sitä jousta takaisin, mutta toki onnistui heti, kun oli uutta osaa tulossa.
Ei kyllä kaduta toi Shimanon hankkiminen, koska näyttää olevan kaikin puolin parempi. Jo kädessä se tuintuu liikkuvan täsmällisemmin ja napakammin. Palautusjousi on niin pitkä ettei varmasti lähde missään asennosta paikaltaan ja siihen on vielä erikseen laitettu muoviohjuri.

Harmittavasti kyllä se mihin tulee vaijerin läpiveto ja mistä säädetään tarvittaessa vaijerin pituutta, menee just sen takatarakan kiinnitysruuvin eteen. Nyt on tarakka kiinni vain toiselta sivulta.

Toinen vähän huonompi on, että toi länkien hienosäätöruuvi, millä laitetaan länget täsmälleen vaateriin, että ottavat yhtä aikaa kiinni, on ristipää. 
Onkos noissa jarruissa ihan normaalit millikierteiset pultit? Jos on, niin sen voi sitten vaihtaa joskus johonkin parempaan.

----------


## Nickname

Pystyykö 3/8" akselin tilalle vaihtamaan ohuemman? Tilasin kiekot ja vanhassa on näköjään ohuempi akseli edessä kuin 3/8", jotenkin luulin että 3/8" on stantardi koko ja näitä mutteri akseleita ei ole montaa kokoa, muita vaihtoehtoja voisi toki olla haarukan hahlon suurennus tai haarukan vaihto.

----------


## Nickname

^Menin sieltä "helposta" päästä ja otin viilan kauniiseen käteeni ja suurensin haarukan hahloa, naapurit tykkää kun kerrostalossa turaa.  :Hymy:

----------


## Valis

> ^28T vaikuttaa enemmän, kuin 30T. Siirtyminen edessä 32:sta 28:n vaikuttaa likipitäen samalla tavalla, kuin jos pitäisit nykyisen 32-eturattaan, mutta taakse laitettaisiin kuvitteellinen 13-48.



Metsälenkki heitetty. Ratas vaihdettu. Aivan huikea ero vanhaan. Suuri apu oli nousuissa. Juuri se mitä hain. Eikä maksimi nopeus kärsinyt oikeastaan yhtään. Tasasella en oikeastaan aja. Vaihdoin samalla myös uuden ketjun. Tuntuu ainakin olevan oikeassa mitassa. Ja jos saahan sitä aina muokattua, jos mieli muuttuu.

Kiitos neuvoista.

----------


## Jpukki

Onko takavaihtaja väärin asennettu jos b ruuvin kääntäminen ei muuta vaihtajan asentoa? Ruuvi kyllä osuu korvakkeessa olevaan kohtaansa. Vaihtajan kiinnityskohdassa on rungon ja korvakkeen välissä sellainen kirkas muotoiltu "prikka" jossa korvakkeeseen sopiva lovi, mutta ei kuitenkaan kiristäessä asetu siihen. Vaihtaja mallia rd-m2300. Ohjeessa ei tuohon oteta kantaa.

Purin voimansiirron kokonaan ja uusi ketju hyppii pienimmillä lehdillä vaikka eivät ole kuluneen oloiset. Hyppii myös pienimmällä, jolla en ole juurikaan ajanut. Vaihtaminen toimii sulavasti eikä ylimääräisiä ääniä ole havaittavissa.

----------


## Jpukki

> Onko takavaihtaja väärin asennettu jos b ruuvin kääntäminen ei muuta vaihtajan asentoa? Ruuvi kyllä osuu korvakkeessa olevaan kohtaansa. Vaihtajan kiinnityskohdassa on rungon ja korvakkeen välissä sellainen kirkas muotoiltu "prikka" jossa korvakkeeseen sopiva lovi, mutta ei kuitenkaan kiristäessä asetu siihen. Vaihtaja mallia rd-m2300. Ohjeessa ei tuohon oteta kantaa.
> 
> Purin voimansiirron kokonaan ja uusi ketju hyppii pienimmillä lehdillä vaikka eivät ole kuluneen oloiset. Hyppii myös pienimmällä, jolla en ole juurikaan ajanut. Vaihtaminen toimii sulavasti eikä ylimääräisiä ääniä ole havaittavissa.



Eipä vissiin ollut vaihtajan asennuksessa vikaa. Laitoin vanhan venyneen ketjun takaisin, jolloin hyppiminen loppui. Pakka vaihtoon siis. Varmistaisin vielä, että pitäisihän KMC Z8 ketjun toimia HG-pakoilla ongelmitta (kyseessä 8-lehtinen). Tai mahtaako olla herkempi ongelmille pakan kulumisen myötä. Epäilyttää vain tuo kun hyppii tosiaan lähes ajamattomilla lehdilläkin. Kannattaisiko ostaa samalla Shimanon ketjukin?

----------


## Macce83

Ketju meni tänään sananmukaisesti poikki. Pakkaa puhistellessani huomasin että pakka liikkuu hieman edestakaisin. Videossa näkyy miten. Luulisin että ei ole normaalia. 

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/roinztm2b...4cD26vEOa?dl=0

Oisko kellään heittää mikä ois menny rikki?

----------


## Kanuuna

> Oisko kellään heittää mikä ois menny rikki?



Arvaisin vaparin kiinnitystä (kiristys löystynyt) tai laakeria/laakereita riippuen rakenteesta. Mikä napa?

E. Näyttää olevan Shimppa. Olisiko kierteellinen? Pakka ja mahdolliset päätyholkit irti ja 10/12mm avaimella vaparin kiristys.

----------


## Macce83

Shimano Deore 11-42t 10spd
FH-TX505

----------


## Latvus

Itsellä nyt kokemusta sähköpyöräilystä lähinnä ajamisen nautinnon puolelta, joten kyselen varoilta vähän tukea.

Onko kauhea vääryys hankkia DT-Swiss H1700 30mm alumiini rullat sähkömaasturiin? Tarkoitus vaihtaa nykyisistä 27,5” isompiin 29” vanteisiin. Ei kai noilla ihan metsään mene? Hinta n. 500€

Voiko nuo tehdas tekoisina laittaa suoraan alle, vai pitääkö viedä jonnekin huollettavaksi (rihtaus?) ennen ajoa? Tarvitseeko tällaisissa seteissä pakan irroitus työkalun lisäksi jotain vapaarattaan työkaluja alle laittoon? Hubina DT350

----------


## tikola

Mistä tietää onko vaihdevaijerille eilen laittamani uusi kuori vaihde- vai jarruvaijerin kuorta? Onko niissä siis mittaeroa vai toimiiko jarruvaijerille mitoitettu hieman isompireikäinen kuori kaikessa? Vai onko niissä edes mitoituseroa - luulen että on, koska vanhat tulpat eivät menneet uuteen kuoreen millään ilveellä  :Sekaisin:

----------


## A.M.®

> Mistä tietää onko vaihdevaijerille eilen laittamani uusi kuori vaihde- vai jarruvaijerin kuorta? Onko niissä siis mittaeroa vai toimiiko jarruvaijerille mitoitettu hieman isompireikäinen kuori kaikessa? Vai onko niissä edes mitoituseroa - luulen että on, koska vanhat tulpat eivät menneet uuteen kuoreen millään ilveellä



Jarruvaijeri on 5mm ja vaihdevaijeri 4 mm paksuja ulkomitaltaan

----------


## Aakoo

^^Vaihdekuoria on 4mm ja 4,5mm paksuisia, jarruille on muistaakseni 5mm. Lukiko kuorissa mitään?

----------


## tikola

Tämä oli hyvä vastaus - erotan nuo laatikossa olevat nyt toisistaan, jos vain näkö riittää, kun oma tönäri on mekaaninen. Oletan että mitään isompaa toimintavikaa ei tule, jos vaihdevaijeri menee jarruvaijerin kuorella - paitsi, että likaa mahtuu kertymään vähän enemmän ja nopeammin?

----------


## kervelo

Vaihdevaijerin kuori on yleensä tehty hiukan eri tavalla, jotta se vastustaa paremmin kokoonpuristumista. Tällä saavutetaan tarkempi vaihteiden toiminta. Ainakin Campagnolon vaijerikuorissa nuo erottaa toisistaan helposti katsomalla sitä kuoren poikkileikkauskohtaa.

Shimpasta ja Srammista joku muu varmaan tietää paremmin.

----------


## tikola

Tässä tapauksessa vaijerit ovat merkkiä - "mitä laatikossa sattuu olemaan". Pitääpä tutkia visuaalista eroa, tuo 4/5mm eron perusteella. Näissä toki voi olla aika paljon merkki/mallikohtaista vaihtelua.

----------


## Verska-Vesa

> Vaihdevaijerin kuori on yleensä tehty hiukan eri tavalla, jotta se vastustaa paremmin kokoonpuristumista. Tällä saavutetaan tarkempi vaihteiden toiminta. Ainakin Campagnolon vaijerikuorissa nuo erottaa toisistaan helposti katsomalla sitä kuoren poikkileikkauskohtaa.
> 
> Shimpasta ja Srammista joku muu varmaan tietää paremmin.



Vaihdevaijerin kuori on tehty eri tavalla (säikeet ovat vaijerin suuntaisesti pitkittäin), jotta kuoren pituus ei muutu niin paljon sitä taivutellessa. Jarruvaijerin kuoressa säikeet on kierretty, jolloin kuoren pituus muuttuu hiukan enemmän. Jarruissa sillä ei ole niin väliä (jos ei tee barspinnejä, tämän vuoksi BMX:iin myydään vaihdevaijerin rakenteella tehtyjä jarruvaijerinkuoria), mutta vaihteet voisivat alkaa ruksuttamaan tankoa käännellessä.

----------


## tikola

Erinomaista - nyt tiedän. Eli olkoon toistaiseksi noin, mutta etsitään sinne 4mm paksua vaihdevaijerin kuorta jollain aikataululla niin saadaan vaihteiden toiminta napakammaksi. Ja samalla voin erotella löytölaatikostani kuorenpätkät kahteen kategoriaan. Kiitoksia avusta.

Timo

----------


## TERU

Juuri noin, jarruvaijerin kuoren metallilanka on spiraalikierteinen, koska pieni jousto käy, vaihdevaijerin metallilangat ovat pitkittäin, koska pituusjoustoa ei saa olla.
Ulkomitassa myös eroa kuten tuossa ylempänä sanottiin. Kuorten erot eivät ole pelkästään ulkoasujuttuja ja nyt nämä koskee ainakin Shimanoa.

----------


## Lauri H

Maastopyöräni SL-M310 -etuvaihtajan sisuskalut hajosivat, voisiko sen korvata ongelmitta tällä, kun ei meinaa oikein löytyä samanlaista tilalle? https://www.bikester.fi/shimano-sl-m...5_3024923.html

----------


## TMB

Moro tietäjät. Tuli hankittua junnulle käytetty rymypyörä raskaaseen käyttöön. Keskiölaakeri oli tiensä päässä ja lähdin sitä irrottamaan, malli olikin totutusta poikkeava.

Onko ideaa millä ilveellä tai työkalulla oheisen keskiön saa irti? Kiitos jo etukäteen. 

https://ibb.co/xYrkgtc

----------


## Kuminauha

Näyttäisi tuolta vanhalta brittikeskiöltä 16mm harjanteilla.

 park toolin työkalu https://www.parktool.com/product/adj...-wrench-hcw-11
super b työkalu http://www.superbiketool.com/prod4.a...&cid=2&pid=260

https://www.parktool.com/blog/repair...hread-together

----------


## nure

Jos kierreosuus noinkin paljon näkyvissä niin kunnon putkipihdit vaan kehiin. Kun tuossa kunnossa niin kannattaa uittaa CRC:ssä tai vastaavassa muutama tovi. Kannattaa muistaa keskiön kierteiden suunnat myös. 
Tottakai nuo "oikeat" avaimet tarpeellisia mutta jos muutenkin onnistuu niin anna mennä vaan. Tuollainen 25€:n avain tässätapauksessa kallis yhteen kertaan mielestäni...

----------


## -Antti

Moi! 

Kertokaas viisaammat mistä sais Shimanon Ultegran CS-5600 takapakan? Vai millä nimellä kyseinen pakka mahtaa nykyään kulkea?

----------


## Kanuuna

> Moi! 
> 
> Kertokaas viisaammat mistä sais Shimanon Ultegran CS-5600 takapakan? Vai millä nimellä kyseinen pakka mahtaa nykyään kulkea?



Muistaakseni 10-pakka?
Bikesterista ainakin löytyy Ultegra CS-6700. Hinta näyttää tosin olevan koronamaisesti kohdallaan. Verrattuna joskus ~40€ ostamaani verrattuna. 
Myllyn ja Tammiston XXL:stä pitäisi löytyä saldon mukaan, bike-components 11-25, bas-shopista 11-25/11-28...

----------


## nure

Bikester kalliimmasta päästä... Ultegra yleensä Shimanon pakoista paras hinta/laatusuhteessa.

----------


## Tsygäilijä

Tuleeko ongelmia, jos asentaa hydrauliset mtb-kahvat kulmaan niin, että letku lähtee ylöspäin sylinteriin ja säiliöön nähden? Vuotaako säiliöstä ilmaa letkuun?

Voiko esim. nämä Shimanon uudemmantyyppiset jarrut ilmata säiliön ilmausreiän kautta niin täydellisesti, ettei säiliöön jää yhtään ilmaa?

----------


## -Antti

> Muistaakseni 10-pakka?
> Bikesterista ainakin löytyy Ultegra CS-6700. Hinta näyttää tosin olevan koronamaisesti kohdallaan. Verrattuna joskus ~40€ ostamaani verrattuna. 
> Myllyn ja Tammiston XXL:stä pitäisi löytyä saldon mukaan, bike-components 11-25, bas-shopista 11-25/11-28...




Kiitos nopeasta vastauksesta  :Hymy:  Tosiaan on 10-pakka 11-25. Seuraava kysymys koskisi eturatasta, kampi ja vaihtaja on 105-mallia ja rattaassa ainoastaan 50-F merkintä. Mahtaako olla sama ratas tämän kanssa? https://www.bike-components.de/en/Sh...inring-p37757/ 

Millaiset ketjut tuohon sitten kannattaa ottaa? Kiitos jo etukäteen taas kun jaksatte neuvoa kokematonta.  :Hymy:

----------


## nure

^Pulttijako ja pulttien määrä ratkaisee. Jos on viidellä pultilla niin lienee sopiva. Jos et hifistellä halua niin jokin 10 perusketju esim. jos samasta puodista https://www.bike-components.de/en/Sh...-Chain-p29587/

----------


## -Antti

Jees, nyt lähti sieltä kaikki tilaukseen. Kiitoksia vastauksista  :Hymy:

----------


## Kanuuna

Näin jälkikäteen korostaisin vielä tuota nuren mainitsemaa pulttijakoa. Eli vaikka pultteja on sama määrä, tässä tapauksessa viisi, voi jako olla ainakin kompakti 110mm tai 130mm. En nyt muista, mikä 105:ssa on.

----------


## KekeRosberg

Kyseessä Sram SX Eagle ja kysymys, että miten epäonnistuneen vaihteiden säädön jälkeen palataan ns. nolla pisteeseen? Amatöörimäisesti tuli käänneltyä vähän kaikkia ruuveja ja voitte olettaa millanen sekasotku siitä syntyi. Ongelma oli siis alunperin se, että pakan keskipaikkeilla vaihteet takkuili poluilla ajaessa.

----------


## Kanuuna

> Kyseessä Sram SX Eagle ja kysymys, että miten epäonnistuneen vaihteiden säädön jälkeen palataan ns. nolla pisteeseen? Amatöörimäisesti tuli käänneltyä vähän kaikkia ruuveja ja voitte olettaa millanen sekasotku siitä syntyi. Ongelma oli siis alunperin se, että pakan keskipaikkeilla vaihteet takkuili poluilla ajaessa.



Ettei vaan olis korvake vinossa? Tuppaa oleen noi halvemman pään Srammilaiset aika nirsoja korvakkeesta. 
Ensin ala- ja ylärajat kohdalleen, jos ei vielä ole. Sitten vajjerin kiristysruuvista säätämään. Ruuvia kiinni ruuvatessa vaihtaja pyrkii vaihtamaan kohti raskaampaa ja ja auki ruuvatessa kohti kevyempää.

----------


## kauris

> Kyseessä Sram SX Eagle ja kysymys, että miten epäonnistuneen vaihteiden säädön jälkeen palataan ns. nolla pisteeseen? Amatöörimäisesti tuli käänneltyä vähän kaikkia ruuveja ja voitte olettaa millanen sekasotku siitä syntyi. Ongelma oli siis alunperin se, että pakan keskipaikkeilla vaihteet takkuili poluilla ajaessa.



Katsomalla takavaihtajan säätöohjeet ja/tai video. Tän videon kohdassa 1.20 on huomioitu myös yllä mainittu mahdollisen vinoon menneen vaihtajankorvakkeen asia. Tosin ihan tarkkaan sitä on silmällä vaikea nähdä.
https://youtu.be/anZIgnxpCbw

Tän videon lisäksi googlaa sram b-tension säätö. Pikakelauksella tuossa videossa ei puututtu siihen ruuviin.

----------


## Föhn

Ei näköjään posti osaa toimittaa Är kakkosen pakettia jotta saisi fillarin läjään. Toista viikkoa jo samassa statuksessa mutta siihen kysymykseen. Etap AXS ei taida osata käyttää sramin xg 1190 pakkaa 12 -lehtisen korvikkeena?

----------


## Tsygäilijä

Haluan laittaa 9v-pakan kiekkoon, jossa on nyt 10v-pakka. Napa on Shimano FH-M615, johon sopii 8v, 9v ja 10v pakat. Mistä tiedän, minkä levyinen spaceri tarvitaan väliin?

----------


## TERU

Vois olla 1mm, katselepa tästä, muuten aina tuo vähän arpapeliä, joten jos noita vaihtelee, on hyvä olla muutamia vahvuus vaihto-osalaatikossa, pakka pitää aina saada kunnolla kiinni vapariin, se tärkeintä.

https://bike.bikegremlin.com/1259/bi...compatibility/

----------


## Arosusi

Niin kuin tuossa TERUn linkissä sanotaan siellä 10 pakan takana pitäisi olla 1 mm prikka. 9 pakan kohdalla se otetaan pois koska 10 pakka on 1 mm kapeampi kuin 9 pakka.

----------


## Tsygäilijä

Pitääkin irrottaa pakka ja katsoa, löytyykö prikka.

----------


## Tsygäilijä

Onnistuisiko tällainen viritys joillain budjettiosilla:
- taakse kattava, esim 11-46-pakka ja tietysti vaihtaja, jolle kelpaa noin iso ratas
- maantiekahva
Vaihteiden määrä pidettäisiin takana max. yhdeksässä, koska silloin kaikki Shimanon takavaihtajat liikkuvat sivusuunnassa saman verran tiettyä vaijerin vetomatkaa kohden. Sitten riittää valita yhtä monta vaihdetta sisältävä kahva ja pakka, ja saa sotkea Shimanon maasto- ja maantieosia, jos olen ymmärtänyt oikein.

Toimiiko siis, jos otan minkä vain Shimanon 9-vaihteisen maantiekahvan, 9-vaihteisen maastopakan ja oikeastaan minkä tahansa max. 9-vaihteiselle tarkoitetun Shimanon takavaihtajan, jonka häkissä riittää kapasiteetti?

----------


## TERU

Kyllä vaan toimii, minulla tuollainen yhdistelmä ollut jo kauan käytössä.

Tässä Ultegra ysikahvat hienolla pyykkinaruvaijerilla, kaksi ratasta kammissa, mutta tämä ei merkityksellinen kysyjälle, takana XT vaihtaja lyhyemmällä häkillä (GS) koska ei tarvi noin isoa pakan ratasta, etuvaihtajana CX70.  Hyvä yhdistelmä, ei mitään syytä muuttaa mihinkään, käyttöosia saa noihin yseihin edelleen...

----------


## Tsygäilijä

Sehän on hyvä tietää. Mietin jopa edessä pelkkää 53-ratasta ja takana tosiaan 11-46. Kevyin välitys olisi 53/46=1,15, joka on lähes identtinen verrattuna siihen, mitä saadaan esim. 39-eturattaan ja 34-takarattaan yhdistelmällä.

Saattaa tosin vaatia pidemmän ketjun. Yhdistää sitten kahdesta normaalista.

----------


## Aakoo

^^Taipuuko joku Shimanon ysivaihtaja oikeasti 11-46 takapakan isoimman rattaan alle?

----------


## ascomm

Mitä vapaarattaan kierteen koko 3/32" tarkoittaa? Sopiiko tuommoinen 34mm ulkohalkaisijaltaan olevaan takanavan kierteeseen?

----------


## TERU

> ^^Taipuuko joku Shimanon ysivaihtaja oikeasti 11-46 takapakan isoimman rattaan alle?



Tuotapa en tiedäkään ja muutoinkin ihmettelen suunnitelmaa. Minä olen ehdottoman tiukasti kahden eturattaan kannalla matkapyörän kaltaisessa ajokissa, omat maisemani vielä ääretöntä tasankoa, jossa enimmät ajot, tämäkin tukee kahta ratasta kammissa ja melkoisen tiivistä pakkaa.

----------


## Kanuuna

> Mitä vapaarattaan kierteen koko 3/32" tarkoittaa?



Olisko kuitenkin laakerikuulien koko? Ihan arvaus vain.

----------


## ascomm

> Olisko kuitenkin laakerikuulien koko? Ihan arvaus vain.



Siis esim. tuollainen.

https://www.bikeshop.fi/Vapaaratas-D...auppa/pFW1200/

----------


## Kanuuna

> Siis esim. tuollainen.
> 
> https://www.bikeshop.fi/Vapaaratas-D...auppa/pFW1200/



Ei ole itsellä käsitystä noista. Eikös tuollaisen kierre ole metrinen M30 x 1mm nousulla? Ja 3/32” viittaa oletettavasti käytettävissä olevan ketjun leveyteen. Tod näk 1/8”:kin käy. 

https://porkchopbmx.com/dicta-14t-bm...x-3-32-chrome/

----------


## Tsygäilijä

> ^^Taipuuko joku Shimanon ysivaihtaja oikeasti 11-46 takapakan isoimman rattaan alle?



Enpä löydäkään tollaista pikaisella etsimisellä. 46 ei ole mikään ehdoton. Kuinkahan isoon voisi päästä? Tai sitten ottaa varmasti isoille rattaille riittävän vaihtajan ja etsii jostain/rakentaa itse sellaisen talja-adapterin, joka muuttaa vaijerin vetomatkaa. Adapterilla voisi toisaalta käyttää mitä tahansa vaihteenvalitsinta, jos siihen päätyisi.

----------


## Aakoo

^Mä etsisin jostain Sramin 1x11 kahvat ja takavaihtajan, esim. Rival tai Apex, niiden pitkähäkkinen vaihtaja on muistaakseni 42 hampaiselle takarattaalle ihan speksattukin. Noiden kanssa voi käyttää muistaakseni myös Shimanon maastopuolen kasettia tyyliin Deore.  Eivätkä ole kalliitakaan, varsinkin jos tulee mekaanisille jarruille, toki en tiedä mikä oli budjetti. Ei ne 9s osat ihan ilmaisia ole.

----------


## TERU

Taitaa olla 34 maksimi noissa ysipakoissa, ne olivat aikanaan kolmirattaisten hyridien ja maastureiden pakkoja.
Yhdellä eturieskalla ketjulinja on vino pidempiä matkoja ajatellen, keskemmällä pakkaa voi olla suorakin. Aina kylläkin on hyvä pohtia asioita myös boksin ulkopuolelta, joskus löytää kultaa...
Minulle yksi eturatas on liian vähän, kolme liian paljon - olkoon siis kaksi!

----------


## metusala

Sun Race:ilta löytyy 11-46 ysipakka sunrace.com/en/products/cassettes-mtb. Ja Box Componetsilta https://boxcomponents.com/collection...cassette-black .
Laajin ysi kai 11-50.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> ^^Taipuuko joku Shimanon ysivaihtaja oikeasti 11-46 takapakan isoimman rattaan alle?



Tuskin.

----------


## Tsygäilijä

> esim. Rival tai Apex



Ei olekaan mitään älyttömän hintaisia, vielä jos käytettynä löytää. Tossa vaan olisi jotkut vanhat 105-kahvat, joita ajattelin käyttää, jos onnistuu.





> Yhdellä eturieskalla ketjulinja on vino pidempiä matkoja ajatellen



Hyvä huomio, tota en tullut ajatelleeksi. Eihän se iso eturatas siirry yhtään keskemmäs vaikka yksin olisikin.

----------


## Padex

> ^^Taipuuko joku Shimanon ysivaihtaja oikeasti 11-46 takapakan isoimman rattaan alle?



Alivion on raportoitu taipuvan. Itellä on vain 11-40 ysipakka ja Altuksen pitkähäkkinen toimii heittämällä ja b-ruuveja säätämättä. Vois kokeilla 11-46 pakkaakin sillä Altuksella. Goatlinkin vaatinee kyllä molemmat vaihtajat, ja ketju lyö chainstayhin otaksun..

https://larunpyora.com/tuote/takavai...v-pitka-hakki/

https://www.bike24.com/p2237677.html

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOBZYUpNZG0


10-vaihteinen Deore 11-46 kannattaa ennemmin laittaa. Kalliimmaksihan se tulloo..

Jos ysivaihteisena, niin 36/22 ja 11-36 on ihan toimiva konsepti. Pääsee mistä vain ja välitykset riittää.

----------


## Tsygäilijä

> 10-vaihteinen Deore 11-46 kannattaa ennemmin laittaa.



Toi taitaa ollakin yhdessä pyörässä, siitä voisi napata osat. Ei vaan sovi yhteen minkään maantiekahvan kanssa ilman adapteria.

----------


## laattamaa

Microshiftillä on advent sarjassa 9speed vaihtaja joka taipuu 46 rattaalle ja sille triggeri.

----------


## Tsygäilijä

Eikös noi microshiftit ole shimano-yhteensopivia? Tai osa käy sramiin...

----------


## TERU

Ajoin partitalvea kuudella lehdellä ysipakasta, pienet tarpeettomat lehdet pois ja pakan pohjalle tavaraa niin paljon, että tämä jämäpakka asettui vaparin ulkoreunalle. Vain takavaihtajan alarajoitinta tartti säätää. Ketjulinja säilyi ja saattoi ajaa hyvin molemmilla eturattailla ristiin kaikilla takarattailla. Jätin taakseni tuon, kun kesällä tuli vähän ongelmia koko alueen toiminnalle takana. 
Omiin saa kehitellä mitä haluaa.

----------


## laattamaa

Nuissa uudemmissa on eri vetosuhde mitä simpalla ja sramilla, ei ollu pelannu aikonaan tarpeeksi hyvin niin ovat pidentäny sitä. Microshiftiltä löytyy myös maatiekahvoja.

----------


## hece

> Eikös noi microshiftit ole shimano-yhteensopivia? Tai osa käy sramiin...



Ilmeisesti 49T suurinta ratasta tukeva Microshift Advent ei ole. Tässä yksi listaus: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...#gid=965182040

Mutta:
As stated on bikegremlin, I mixed a SRAM X7 Trigger 9 speed shifter to a 11-speed M8000-SGS rear derailleur on a Sunrace 11-40 9 speed cassette. Perfect shifts.
https://www.mtbr.com/threads/staying...#post-14846151

Taulukostakin voi tämän lukea että Advent 9s ja Sram 9s MTB -takavaihtajissa on sama ratio kuin Shimanon 11/12s takavaihtajissa. Tämä ei kysyjää auta kun haussa maantiekahva. Mutta Advent tarjoaa myös sellaista:
https://www.microshift.com/models/sb-m090/
https://www.microshift.com/products/groups/advent/

Ja ilmeisesti vaihtaja voisi olla myös shimanon M7000/M8000 ja pakka Sunrace 9s 11-40.

----------


## El Cheapo

Vaimon fillarissa on 10-v Sram Red -osasarja muutaman ajan takaa ja nyt kun voimansiirron kuluvat osat uusitaan(pakka ja ketjut) toiveena oli siirtyä 11-28 -> 11-32.
Ongelmanahan tuossa on että tuo vanha Red-takavaihtaja(https://www.wiggle.com/sram-red-10-s...erailleur-2011) pystyy vain tuohon 11-28:iin eikä 32:een.

Toimi(s)iko tämä palikka tuossa vaihtajan ja korvakkeen välissä vaikkei sitä erityisemmin tuotetiedoissa mainitakaan: https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...ailleur-891775
Tuollainen palikka kun oli jo miljoonalaatikossa ja tielle mielii kuski.

----------


## Aakoo

^Kannattaa varmaan kokeilla, mutta tuleeko lyhyen häkin kapasiteetti vastaan ketjun pituudessa? Mitkä ovat eturattaat?

----------


## El Cheapo

Kokeillaan juu, tuota lyhyen häkin riittävyyttä puntaroin itsekin. Edessä normaalit 34/50-setti.
Eihän tuo vallan iso muutos ole mutta muutos kuitenkin. Raportoin testin tuloksista myöhemmin.

----------


## Aakoo

^Sram lyhyen häkin kapasiteetiksi ilmoittavat 33, ja noilla 34/50 eturattailla ja 11-32 pakalla tulee kapasiteetin tarpeeksi 16+21=37. Eli pieni-pieni yhdistelmällä ei välttämättä kiristä ketjua.

----------


## El Cheapo

> ^Sram lyhyen häkin kapasiteetiksi ilmoittavat 33, ja noilla 34/50 eturattailla ja 11-32 pakalla tulee kapasiteetin tarpeeksi 16+21=37. Eli pieni-pieni yhdistelmällä ei välttämättä kiristä ketjua.



Jep, näinhän siinä siten kävikin. Ketju jää löysälle eikä vaihtaja itseasiassa suostu edes vaihtamaan pienimmälle ilman ketjuakaan.
Kakskasilla mennään siis jatkossakin.

----------


## Aakoo

^WiFli vaihtajalla toki homman saa hoidettua, mutta satanen mennee siihenkin.

----------


## MacGyver

> ^WiFli vaihtajalla toki homman saa hoidettua, mutta satanen mennee siihenkin.



Tai maastovaihtajalla. Saa siistimmän kaapelivedonkin.

----------


## skyof

Shimano BR-MT520 ilmaus probleema.
Olen ilmannut satulasta kahvaan päin ruutalla ja sit myös kahvasta satulaan päin,painelemalla kahvaa jolloin neste poistuu satulan nipasta.
Silti kun pumppailen kahvaa nii jäykistyy aavistuksen,eli ilmaa siellä on vielä jossain.
Etusatulan kanssa ei ollut mitään ongelmaa.

Neuvoja mitä voisi kokeilla että saisi ilman pois?

----------


## El Cheapo

> ^WiFli vaihtajalla toki homman saa hoidettua, mutta satanen mennee siihenkin.







> Tai maastovaihtajalla. Saa siistimmän kaapelivedonkin.



Enpäs ollutkaan ajatellut tuota Forcea ollenkaan, saati tuota maastovaihtajaa. Jotenkin olen jumittunut siihen että Red tykkää nimenomaan Red-vaihtajasta. Toki, 28-pakka on jo olemassa ja siten nollabudjetin ratkaisu..
Tuo maastovaihtajakinko toimii Red-maantiekahvalla?

----------


## laattamaa

Nosta pyörä pystympään ja naputtele letkua terävästi satulalta kahvaanpäin niin lähtee maholliset kuplat liikkeelle, kahvan ruuvi auki ja suppilo paikollaan kera öljyn tieten.

----------


## Aakoo

> Enpäs ollutkaan ajatellut tuota Forcea ollenkaan, saati tuota maastovaihtajaa. Jotenkin olen jumittunut siihen että Red tykkää nimenomaan Red-vaihtajasta. Toki, 28-pakka on jo olemassa ja siten nollabudjetin ratkaisu..
> Tuo maastovaihtajakinko toimii Red-maantiekahvalla?



Pitäisi varmaankin maastovaihtajankin toimia kahvan kanssa, mutta tuossa medium -häkkisessä maastovaihtajassa kapasiteetti on 35 kun maantieversiossa se tarvittava 37. Löytyyhän noista maantievaihtajista myös Apex ja Rival -versiotkin.

----------


## ilkkaluukkonen

> Shimano BR-MT520 ilmaus probleema.
> Olen ilmannut satulasta kahvaan päin ruutalla ja sit myös kahvasta satulaan päin,painelemalla kahvaa jolloin neste poistuu satulan nipasta.
> Silti kun pumppailen kahvaa nii jäykistyy aavistuksen,eli ilmaa siellä on vielä jossain.
> Etusatulan kanssa ei ollut mitään ongelmaa.
> 
> Neuvoja mitä voisi kokeilla että saisi ilman pois?



Oletko kääntänyt kahvan ohjeiden mukaiseen kulmaan? Oletettavasti mikään paikka ei vuoda, mutta isolta ilmamäärältä kuulostaa tuo kahvan toiminta. Jollain pienellä avaimella on myös naputellut kuplia liikkeelle. SRAMin vanhoja jarruja ilmatessa nostin toisinaan pyörän pystyyn ja pumppasin ilmat valmiiksi kahvaan ennen ilmausta.

----------


## Gargamel

Onko joku saanut *XT RD-M8100*-vaihtajan toimimaan hyvin *NX Eagle* -pakan kanssa? Asennukseni toimii telineessä, mutta ajossa ilmenee ristiriitaisia säätötarpeita. 1->2 -vaihto jää räplättämään ja kestää varsin kauan ennenkuin ketju putoaa alemmalle rattaalle. Samaten 4->3 nosto ei tahdo onnistua ilman pientä ylivaihtoa. Muut vaihdot toimivat. B-ruuvin kääntelyllä ei hyvää asetusta löytynyt, ei Shimanon merkkiin asetettuna eikä siitä +-2 kierrosta eri suuntin kokeilemalla. Korvake on suora. Ketjuna uusi X01 Eagle ja vipu NX.

----------


## arctic biker

> Toi taitaa ollakin yhdessä pyörässä, siitä voisi napata osat. Ei vaan sovi yhteen minkään maantiekahvan kanssa ilman adapteria.



Mikä ihmeen adapteri? Mulla normiUltegran kahva käskyttää Deoren takavaihtajaa ihan ok. (Kymppi pakka)

1x11 Force takavaihtaja nostaa ketjun 46 piiikkiselle rattaalle, jos ny ei aivan puhtaasti mutta silloin harvoin kun ryömintävaihdetta tarvii niin pärjää. B-ruuvia pitää hieman säätää.

----------


## tp76

Hei Tietäjät! 2007-Klein Attituden takajarru vuotaa jarrusatulasta tai letkun takapään liitoksesta (satula: BR-M585, letku: SM-BH59, kahva: ST-M585). Meinasin vaihtaa tuohon helposti saatavan eli uudemman satulan ja letkun (palojen ja levyn lisäksi). Sopiiko tuohon kahvaan esimerkiksi BR-MT500 -satula, johon suositellaan SM-BH59-JK-SS -letkua?

BR-MT500:
https://www.bike24.com/p2251807.html
SM-BH59-JK-SS:
https://www.bike24.com/p2253510.html
SM-BH59-JK:
https://www.bike24.com/p2123672.html

----------


## JTu

> Onko joku saanut *XT RD-M8100*-vaihtajan toimimaan hyvin *NX Eagle* -pakan kanssa? Asennukseni toimii telineessä, mutta ajossa ilmenee ristiriitaisia säätötarpeita. 1->2 -vaihto jää räplättämään ja kestää varsin kauan ennenkuin ketju putoaa alemmalle rattaalle. Samaten 4->3 nosto ei tahdo onnistua ilman pientä ylivaihtoa. Muut vaihdot toimivat. B-ruuvin kääntelyllä ei hyvää asetusta löytynyt, ei Shimanon merkkiin asetettuna eikä siitä +-2 kierrosta eri suuntin kokeilemalla. Korvake on suora. Ketjuna uusi X01 Eagle ja vipu NX.



Toimii. Tosin vipuna myös XT. Parhaiten nämä tuntuvat toimivan kun vaihtaja ja vipu ovat samaa merkkiä, pakan merkillä ei juuri väliä.

----------


## JH4

Sramin GX 12v pakka pitäisi vaihtaa. Katselin youtubesta ettei näytä kovin vaikealta hommalta. Pitäisi kuitenkin hankkia ketjupiiska ja pakka-avain. Käykö tuohon mikä vaan bilteman piiska ja onko pakka-avaimet omansa sramille ja shimanolle vai meneekö samalla? Jos on linkkiä heittää kohtuuhintaisiin työkaluihin niin saa laittaa. Toki jos nuo tulisi jonkun työkalusarjan mukana, niin voisin sijoittaa vähän enemmän, että saisi myös muut huoltotyöt hoitumaan. Ketjunkatkaisijalle ja ketjupihdeille olisi ainakin tarvis.

----------


## kauris

Hmm. Sram gx. Eikös se lähde irti suorastaan vahingossa.

Edit. Tai no, vahinkoirroituksessa lähtee vapaaratas samalla. Pakka-avaimia on ainakin pari erilaista. Ketjuruoskan ketjulla ei väliä. Kyllä se ihan ok tarttuu pakan hampaisiin joka tapauksessa. Mikä vain biltema siihen ok.

----------


## ilkkaluukkonen

Huolsin SRAMin Rival hydraulisia maantiejarrukahvoja. Etupään mäntä oli vissiin vähän tiukemmin jumissa, koska kahvan päästä tuli muutama tippa jarrunestettä läpi kun painoin kahvaa ja pidin toista mäntää paikallaan. Kävin tuohon päälle ajamassa reilu 50km ja kahva ei näyttänyt vuotavan nestettä. Muutenkin pelasin kuten ennenkin.

Kahvassaon ilmeisesti jonkinlainen rakko, jonka tiiviste on porukalla falskannut. Tuntuu olevan tuokin osa euroopasta loppu, joten mietin, että jatkanko tyytyväisenä ajoa vai pitäisikö asialle tehdä jotain. Toisaalta kun se toimii... mutta kuinka kauan. Mielipiteitä?

täällä on kuva kahvasta ja todennäköinen vuotopaikka:
https://www.reddit.com/r/bikewrench/..._from_hole_in/

----------


## Kanuuna

> Sramin GX 12v pakka pitäisi vaihtaa. Katselin youtubesta ettei näytä kovin vaikealta hommalta. Pitäisi kuitenkin hankkia ketjupiiska ja pakka-avain. Käykö tuohon mikä vaan bilteman piiska ja onko pakka-avaimet omansa sramille ja shimanolle vai meneekö samalla? Jos on linkkiä heittää kohtuuhintaisiin työkaluihin niin saa laittaa. Toki jos nuo tulisi jonkun työkalusarjan mukana, niin voisin sijoittaa vähän enemmän, että saisi myös muut huoltotyöt hoitumaan. Ketjunkatkaisijalle ja ketjupihdeille olisi ainakin tarvis.



Itse olen käyttänyt samaa jotain vanhaa luultavasti Motonetin pakka-avainta ja vanhasta ketjun pätkästä itsetehtyä piiskaa sekä Shimppaan että Srammilaiseen. 

Parkilla näyttää olevan ainakin kuutta eri pakka-avainta. 
https://www.parktool.com/category/cassette-freewheel

XD-pakan irroitus on muuten välillä vähän jämähtänyt ja lähtee naksauksen kera liikkeelle vähän naheesti.

----------


## Tsygäilijä

Pitäisi vaihtaa vanha 28,6mm kaulalla varustettu kierteellinen haarukka kierteettömäksi. Emäputki on sisältä n. 34mm. Ihan tarkkaan en ole mitannut, koska en ole vielä lyönyt vanhoja laakerikuppeja ulos.

https://www.bikester.fi/ritchey-logi...204&cgid=84759

Onko tämä oikea laakeri konversioon?

----------


## Marsusram

^Luultavasti on. Normaali Aheadset suoralle kierteettömälle kaulalle.
Omassa konversiossa meni vaihtoon myös ohjainkannatin ja tarvitsi jonkin verran spacereita.

----------


## Tsygäilijä

Uudemmissa on emäputki isompi halkaisijaltaan ja laakerit menee piiloon putken sisään. Tässä ne jää vanhojen kierteellisten tapaan ulkopuolelle.

----------


## vema1

Tervehdys tuoreelta pyöräharrastelijalta.
Ostin juuri ensimmäisen "kunnon" pyöräni, joksi valikoitui Merida Silex 400. Kyseessä on siis Shimanon grx 400 groupsetillä varusteltu gravelpyörä. Tilasin pyörän tehdaspaketissa osittain siksi että halusin päästä kasaamaan ja säätämään sen itse, ja siten oppia tärkeitä perusjuttuja ihan käytännössä eikä pelkästään netistä.

Kasaus sujui hyvin, kunnes (yllätys yllätys) päästiin vaihteiden säätöön. Kaksi portaisen etuvaihteiston säätö ei sitten millään tunnu osuvan kohdilleen. Vakuuttavan oloisen youtube videon mukaisesti aloitin ensin tarkastamalla etuvaihtajan korkeuden ja kulman, jotka olivat mielestäni täysin kohdillaan. Seuraavaksi aloin säätää l-ruuvia, koska ketjun ollessa takana ylimmällä vaihteella ja edessä alemmalla, ketju laahasi etuvaihtajan sisäreunaan. L-ruuvin säätö ei kuitenkaan riittänyt koska vaijeri oli niin kireällä että vaihtaja makasi sen päällä. Löysäsin siis vaijeria, jolloin vaihtaja laskeutui l-ruuvin päälle ja sain ketjun laahauksen pois. Ajattelin että ok, l-ruuvi säädetty, tämähän menee hyvin. Seuraavaksi siirryin h-ruuviin, eli yritin siirtää ketjun takaa alimmalle vaihteelle ja edestä ylimmälle. Noh, etuvaihde ei noussut ollenkaan joten ajattelin että olin löysännyt vaijeria liikaa. Kiristin vaijeria ja vaihde nousi mutta todella hitaasti ja vaivalloisesti. H-ruuvia reilusti kiristämällä sain etuvaihteiston toimimaan tässä kohtaa todella nätisti. Ei laahannut ja etupää vaihtui ylös ja alas näpsäkästi. Tässä vaiheessa päätin tarkastaa uudelleen myös ketjun toisen ääripään, eli takaa isoimmalle vaihteelle ja edestä pienemmälle, ja perkele. Ketju laahasi etuvaihtajan sisäreunaan aivan pirusti. Ainoa konsti jolla sain laahauksen pois, oli säätää h-ruuvia löysemmälle, jolloin jälleen olin tilanteessa että etuvaihtaja ei nostanut vaihdetta kunnolla.

TLDR:
En onnistu löytämään tasapainoa jolloin ketju ei laahaa etuvaihtajan sisäreunaan, ja etuvaihde nousee nätisti isommalle kiekolle. Molemmat onnistuvat yksittäin.

Epäilen että etuvaihtajan vaijeri on reilusti liian löysä, mutta koska olen vielä todella noviisi näissä hommissa, niin haluaisin vähän inputtia kokeneemmilta konkareilta ennen kuin irrotan vaijerin. Vaijerin kiinnitys on tässä grx 400 setissä suhteellisen monimutkaisen näköinen, enkä haluaisi sörkkiä sitä ellei ole pakko.

----------


## TERU

Ainakin vanhemmissa vaihdekahvoissa on sellainen välinaksu, jolla tätä häkkiin hankausta saa pois. Sitten toinen juttu on ettei pitäisi liioin ajaa kettingin ollessa ihan äärivinossa.

Vähitellen tuon etuvaihtajan kanssa oppii pelaamaan ja se on ihan tärkeä!

----------


## vema1

Korostan vielä että kun etuvaihteet vaihtuvat sujuvasti on h-ruuvi _todella_ kireällä, ja ketju laahaa toisessa ääriasennossa _reilusti_ etuvaihtajan sisäreunaan. En tosiaan ole expertti, mutta tilanne ei mielestäni tunnu normaalilta trimmillä korjattavalta jutulta.

----------


## Carolus

Tuon GRXn etuvaihtajan (800) säädön kanssa tappelin kokeneen kaverin avustuksella tuntikausia ennenkuin lopputulos oli tyydyttävä.  Jännästi näissä GRXssä tuo H ruuvi  tuntuu tekevän muutakin kuin pelkästään rajoittaa etuvaihtajan liikettä. Ja tuo etuvaihtaja on todella herkkä asennuskulmalle ja korkeudelle. 
Omassa tapauksessa toimi seuraava:  H ruuvia riittävän löysälle, kulma uudelleen kohdalle, vaijerin kiristys, H-ruuvia kireämmälle kunnes etuvaihtaja toimii, L-ruuvin hienosäätö. Rinse and repeat!
Siinähän GRXssä  on myös sellainen "support" ruuvi jolla etuvaihtajaa saattaa saada tuettua runkoon. Omassa fillarissa kyseinen ruuvi on tukevasti ilmassa eli se ei vaikuta mihinkään.  
Vaijerin kuljetus on itse asiassa yllättävän selkeästi kuvattuna Shimanon manuaalissa ja jonkin ajan kuluttua se asettuu nätisti sille tarkoitettuun uraan.

----------


## Jpukki

> Tervehdys tuoreelta pyöräharrastelijalta.
> Ostin juuri ensimmäisen "kunnon" pyöräni, joksi valikoitui Merida Silex 400. Kyseessä on siis Shimanon grx 400 groupsetillä varusteltu gravelpyörä. Tilasin pyörän tehdaspaketissa osittain siksi että halusin päästä kasaamaan ja säätämään sen itse, ja siten oppia tärkeitä perusjuttuja ihan käytännössä eikä pelkästään netistä.
> 
> Kasaus sujui hyvin, kunnes (yllätys yllätys) päästiin vaihteiden säätöön. Kaksi portaisen etuvaihteiston säätö ei sitten millään tunnu osuvan kohdilleen. Vakuuttavan oloisen youtube videon mukaisesti aloitin ensin tarkastamalla etuvaihtajan korkeuden ja kulman, jotka olivat mielestäni täysin kohdillaan. Seuraavaksi aloin säätää l-ruuvia, koska ketjun ollessa takana ylimmällä vaihteella ja edessä alemmalla, ketju laahasi etuvaihtajan sisäreunaan. L-ruuvin säätö ei kuitenkaan riittänyt koska vaijeri oli niin kireällä että vaihtaja makasi sen päällä. Löysäsin siis vaijeria, jolloin vaihtaja laskeutui l-ruuvin päälle ja sain ketjun laahauksen pois. Ajattelin että ok, l-ruuvi säädetty, tämähän menee hyvin. Seuraavaksi siirryin h-ruuviin, eli yritin siirtää ketjun takaa alimmalle vaihteelle ja edestä ylimmälle. Noh, etuvaihde ei noussut ollenkaan joten ajattelin että olin löysännyt vaijeria liikaa. Kiristin vaijeria ja vaihde nousi mutta todella hitaasti ja vaivalloisesti. H-ruuvia reilusti kiristämällä sain etuvaihteiston toimimaan tässä kohtaa todella nätisti. Ei laahannut ja etupää vaihtui ylös ja alas näpsäkästi. Tässä vaiheessa päätin tarkastaa uudelleen myös ketjun toisen ääripään, eli takaa isoimmalle vaihteelle ja edestä pienemmälle, ja perkele. Ketju laahasi etuvaihtajan sisäreunaan aivan pirusti. Ainoa konsti jolla sain laahauksen pois, oli säätää h-ruuvia löysemmälle, jolloin jälleen olin tilanteessa että etuvaihtaja ei nostanut vaihdetta kunnolla.
> 
> TLDR:
> En onnistu löytämään tasapainoa jolloin ketju ei laahaa etuvaihtajan sisäreunaan, ja etuvaihde nousee nätisti isommalle kiekolle. Molemmat onnistuvat yksittäin.
> 
> Epäilen että etuvaihtajan vaijeri on reilusti liian löysä, mutta koska olen vielä todella noviisi näissä hommissa, niin haluaisin vähän inputtia kokeneemmilta konkareilta ennen kuin irrotan vaijerin. Vaijerin kiinnitys on tässä grx 400 setissä suhteellisen monimutkaisen näköinen, enkä haluaisi sörkkiä sitä ellei ole pakko.



Tämän avulla opettelin itse etuvaihtajan asennusta ja säätöä: https://www.parktool.com/blog/repair...eur-adjustment

Useamman kerran sain irroitella vaijeria ja hakea oikeaa asentoa, mutta kyllä se noita videon vaiheita ja järjestystä seuraamalla meni kohdalleen.

----------


## Jpukki

Olisi tarkoitus irroittaa vapari tuollaisen Nishiki hybridin navasta, kun tuntuu aika tahmaiselta ja kokeilen putsata tai hommaan uuden. Kiekon valmistaja Linus Disc, mutta muuten ei mitään hajua navan mallista tms, joten pitäisi saada irti ennen kun osaa ostaa tilalle. Tutkin sitä tuossa pari viikkoa sitten ja näytti siltä, että suurin piirtein navan keskellä oli 12mm kuusiokololle pykälät. 12mm avain ei mahdu vaparin puolelta läpi eli olettaisin, että pitää vääntää kiekon vasemmalta puolelta. Hommasin riittävän pitkän kärkihylsyn, joten nyt pitäisi yltää, mutta tulipa mieleen kysäistä, että kumpaankohan suuntaan tuo mahtaa aueta?

----------


## Takamisakari

Kysymys liittyen ohjainlaakerin vaihtoon, työmatkakulkine Focus Mares CX (vuosimalli noin 2012-2013) palasina ja pitäisi saada uusi ohjainlaakeri alapäähän. Vanhassa yläpää konelaakeri mutta alapäässä kuulat joista enää muutama tallella. Mistä ihmeestä tuotakin nyt mittaa jotta osaa tilata uuden? Mahtaisiko joku tietää mistä löytyisi tietoa laakerin koosta tai jopa mittoja millä löytyisi uudet? Myyjäliikkeestä ei ole nyt tässä apua..

----------


## kervelo

> Kysymys liittyen ohjainlaakerin vaihtoon, työmatkakulkine Focus Mares CX (vuosimalli noin 2012-2013) palasina ja pitäisi saada uusi ohjainlaakeri alapäähän. Vanhassa yläpää konelaakeri mutta alapäässä kuulat joista enää muutama tallella. Mistä ihmeestä tuotakin nyt mittaa jotta osaa tilata uuden? Mahtaisiko joku tietää mistä löytyisi tietoa laakerin koosta tai jopa mittoja millä löytyisi uudet? Myyjäliikkeestä ei ole nyt tässä apua..



Kannattaa olla yhteydessä Focukseen. Ainakin aiemmin vastasivat hyvin, kun kyselin jotain vastaavanlaisia teknisiä tietoja.
https://www.focus-bikes.com/fi_en/contact

----------


## Takamisakari

Kiitos! Tottakai näin..

----------


## Tsygäilijä

> Olisi tarkoitus irroittaa vapari tuollaisen Nishiki hybridin navasta, kun tuntuu aika tahmaiselta ja kokeilen putsata tai hommaan uuden. Kiekon valmistaja Linus Disc, mutta muuten ei mitään hajua navan mallista tms, joten pitäisi saada irti ennen kun osaa ostaa tilalle. Tutkin sitä tuossa pari viikkoa sitten ja näytti siltä, että suurin piirtein navan keskellä oli 12mm kuusiokololle pykälät. 12mm avain ei mahdu vaparin puolelta läpi eli olettaisin, että pitää vääntää kiekon vasemmalta puolelta. Hommasin riittävän pitkän kärkihylsyn, joten nyt pitäisi yltää, mutta tulipa mieleen kysäistä, että kumpaankohan suuntaan tuo mahtaa aueta?



Olisiko tästä apua:
https://youtube.com/watch?v=FXZY0A3DUkk

Videon tapauksessa 15mm kuusiokoloavainta tarvittiin... jotain tollaisia työkaluja voi korvata sopivan pultin kannalla, mutta M8:n kanta on yleensä 13mm ja M10:n 17mm. Pitäisi löytää erikoisempi pultti.

----------


## Jpukki

> Olisiko tästä apua:
> https://youtube.com/watch?v=FXZY0A3DUkk
> 
> Videon tapauksessa 15mm kuusiokoloavainta tarvittiin... jotain tollaisia työkaluja voi korvata sopivan pultin kannalla, mutta M8:n kanta on yleensä 13mm ja M10:n 17mm. Pitäisi löytää erikoisempi pultti.



Kiitos, tuo oli hyvin havainnollistava video. Eipä ollut 12mm eli mahdollisesti etsittävä jostain 11mm ja se ehkä voisi mahtua oikealta puolelta läpikin. Lyhyttä hylsyä näyttää olevan motonetissä, mutta perus mutka-avainta ei saa kuin ehkä tilaamalla kallista.

----------


## tp76

Mikä myynnissä olevista Shimanon jarrusatuloista sopisi dual control shifteriin Shimano ST-M585?

SM-BH59-letku pitää ilmeisesti olla ja kaksimäntäinen satula kai sopii tuohon paremmin? https://epicbleedsolutions.com/blogs...ert-do-i-need# listaa yhteensopivuuksia, mutta ei sekään listaa ko. kahvan kanssa sopivia satuloita. Ja satulasta riippuen letkuun banjo satulan päähän tai ei. Mutta entä se shifterin pää, onko siinä liitos aina samanlainen?

BR-MT500 tai BR-MT410 vois ehkä sopia?





> Hei Tietäjät! 2007-Klein Attituden takajarru vuotaa jarrusatulasta tai letkun takapään liitoksesta (satula: BR-M585, letku: SM-BH59, kahva: ST-M585). Meinasin vaihtaa tuohon helposti saatavan eli uudemman satulan ja letkun (palojen ja levyn lisäksi). Sopiiko tuohon kahvaan esimerkiksi BR-MT500 -satula, johon suositellaan SM-BH59-JK-SS -letkua?

----------


## Aspidov

Hei kaikille, olen uusi naama täälllä!

Ostin käytetyn pyörän edullisesti sillä mielellä, että kun itse huollan ja korjaan niin opin. Youtubesta on tullut katsottua ohjeita mm. Velogilta. Yhtä asiaa en vielä ymmärrä:

Vaihdoin vanhan Shimano Nexus Positron 7 vaihtajan tilalle uuden vaihtajan, Shimano Tourneyn (koska halvin -> lompakkoystävällisin). Samalla reissulla hankin uuden vaihdevivun (Shimano Nexus 7), koska myyjän mukaan nämä komponentit sopivat yhteen. No ei sovi, vaihdevipu vetää vaijeria liikaa. Palautin vaihdevivun kauppaan.

Mistä tiedän mikä vaihdevipu sopii kys. Shimano Tourney -vaihtajaan? Mistä tiedän ylipäätään osien soveltuvuuksista, onko olemassa jokin sopivuustaulukko jossain tms?

Br, Aspidov

----------


## Tsygäilijä

> Mistä tiedän mikä vaihdevipu sopii kys. Shimano Tourney -vaihtajaan? Mistä tiedän ylipäätään osien soveltuvuuksista, onko olemassa jokin sopivuustaulukko jossain tms?



http://blog.artscyclery.com/science-...compatibility/

Tuolla on osien yhteensopivuudesta. Shimanon kaikki 7-vaihteiset osat pitäisi toimia keskenään (ainakin ketjuvaihteelliset).

Olisin kyllä luullut, että myös Nexus 7:n valitsin käy Tourneyyn...

----------


## Tsygäilijä

ISO-postmount-levyjarruadaptereista kysymys:

Käykö eteen ja taakse aina sama adapteri niin, että edessä se toimii yhtä kokoa isommalle levylle kuin takana? Adapteri, jolla eteen saa 180mm levyn, käy taakse 160mm levylle? Taas isommalla adapterilla 203mm eteen ja 180mm taakse?

Tätä isompiin pätee ehkä eri säännöt, mutta olen kiinnostunut lähinnä näistä 160mm-203mm-levyistä.

Välillä myydään erikseen esim. taakse 180mm-adapteria. Hämäävää...

----------


## Aspidov

> http://blog.artscyclery.com/science-...compatibility/
> 
> Tuolla on osien yhteensopivuudesta. Shimanon kaikki 7-vaihteiset osat pitäisi toimia keskenään (ainakin ketjuvaihteelliset).
> 
> Olisin kyllä luullut, että myös Nexus 7:n valitsin käy Tourneyyn...



Ilmeisesti kyseinen valitsin on tarkoitettu napavaihteiselle. Kolme pienintä ratasta toimi ok, mutta 4 valitsimessa skippasi 4. rattaan ja hyppäsi 5. rattaalle. 5 valitsimessa hyppäsi 7. rattaalle ja sen jälkeen tulikin rajoitin vastaan.

Kiitos infosta, fiksumpana kauppaan seuraavan kerran.  :Hymy:

----------


## Tsygäilijä

> Ilmeisesti kyseinen valitsin on tarkoitettu napavaihteiselle.



https://www.biltema.fi/polkupyorat/p...ipu-2000021005

Nämä pitäisi olla ketjuvaihteille. RevoShift-nimellä kulkee myös, jos etsit nimenomaan moottoripyörän kaasun tapaan kahvan ympäri pyöritettävää mallia.

----------


## rymy

Onpas Simpalla sekavaa nimeämistä.  Nexus 7 on napavaihde ja Nexus positron 7 on ketjuvaihtaja. Ihmikös jos menee sekaisin.

----------


## Antti Salonen

> Nexus 7 on napavaihde ja Nexus positron 7 on ketjuvaihtaja. Ihmikös jos menee sekaisin.



Näissä on tosin sellainen ero, että Nexus Positron -vaihtajaa ei ole valmistettu noin 30 vuoteen?

----------


## nure

^Luojan kiitos ettei ole valmistanut, yksi paskoimmista vaihdesysteemeistä.

----------


## Raikku

Onko Sunracen 11 tai 12 pakat ok Shimanon systeemissä(okei, ketju saattaa olla KMC)? Sen verta halvempia että kiinnostaa. Ja oliko 12spd pakkoja jotka voi laittaa vanhemman malliseen 135mm "shimanon"(DT/Fulcrum etc mitä nyt pyörissäni on) takanapaan, vai oliko juuri esim nuo Sunracet tms? Hintahan noiden puolella on Shimanot yms aika suolaisissa hinnoissa. Olisi siis tarkoitus taas muutama pyörä muuntaa 1x, toki sitten taas menee 2x Race Face nw ostoon ja 2x shimanon takavaihtajia clutchilla 11 rai 12.

----------


## laattamaa

Mz903, mz90 passaa hg vaparille ja pelaa ilmeisesti hyvin, itellä kokemusta vain sunracen 11-46 10speed  pakasta, se on ainaki pelittäny hyvin vuodenpäivät.

----------


## Aspidov

> https://www.biltema.fi/polkupyorat/p...ipu-2000021005
> 
> Nämä pitäisi olla ketjuvaihteille. RevoShift-nimellä kulkee myös, jos etsit nimenomaan moottoripyörän kaasun tapaan kahvan ympäri pyöritettävää mallia.



Tällä ongelma ratkesi. Säädön ja vaijerinkuoren vaihdon jälkeen kaikki pelaa niinkuin pitääkin. Kiitos avustasi!

----------


## KekeRosberg

Terve, pyöränä Roscoe 7 ja siinä vakiot Shimanon MT200 jarrut niin edessä, kun takana. Nyt muutaman sadan kilometrin jälkeen tekisi mieli päivittää jarrut vähän paremmiksi. Mielessä käynyt esim MT520 jarrut. Onko porukalla kokemuksia näistä jarruista, tai ehdottaa jotain muuta? Kannattaako katsoa 2 vai 4 mäntäsiä jarruja? Eteen 4, taakse 2, vai molemmat 4 mäntäseksi? Mitään varsinaista alamäkirallia ei vielä ainakaan ole tullut ajettua, mutta mahdollisesti tämäkin voi tulla eteen.

----------


## laattamaa

Parhaita budjetti jarruja nuo mt520, jos haluaa 4 männät, normi polokurymistelyyn riittää että vain edessä on 4 mäntänen kun kumminki etupäässä on suurin jarrutusteho, tuntuma asia sitten erikseen kun mt200 saa puristaa rystyset valakosena ja mt520 riittää 1 sormi, eli sama ois vaikka laittaa taaksekki se 520, varsinki jos meinaat mäkiäki mahollisesti laskia, tai ihan vaan tuntuman takia. Tai laittaa vaikka deore 2 mäntäsen taakse niin säästää "kauhiasti" painossaki.

----------


## Kanuuna

Oliko jäsen Sambolo vai kuka, kun ilmoitti noiden 520/420 nelimäntäisten satuloiden vuotavan. En pistä päätäni pukille, kunhan heitin muistin syövereistä ilmoille.

----------


## laattamaa

Joitaki on ollu jotka vuotanu, en kyllä muista oliko sitten talvella, kun keraamiset männät niin vuotaa kylmässä herkemmi, mutta palio niitä on kyllä kehuttukki.

----------


## xubu

Mulla on MT200 jarrut eikä niitä tarvitse mitenkään lujaa puristaa. Tehokkaampia jarruja tosin löytyy.

----------


## Tsygäilijä

Saakohan tollaisia FC-6600 Ultegra-kampia tai maantiekampia yleensä kiinni 73mm poljinkeskiöputkeen? Noissa Ultegroissa on pari prikkaa, joista voisi juuri tulla se 5mm ero 68mm putkeen verrattuna.

----------


## nure

Osaakos kukaan sanoa mitähän tuo tarkoittaa kun Krysium SL Disc kiekoissa kiekoissa teksti että 28mm:n renkailla maksimipaine 5bar.? Onko kokemusta kovemmista paineista?

----------


## TERU

Ei mitään kokemusta, mutta vähän ristiriitaista, kun suositus 25...32 mm renkaille.
Varovaisia ovat isot valmistajat kielloissaan, tuollainen 19 mm leveä vanne ei kauheita paineita kapeilla renkailla tietekään kestä. Järki käteen paineiden kanssa.
https://shop.mavic.com/en-int/ksyriu...html#1028=3283

----------


## nure

^TERU, tuolla sivulla ei moista infoa mutta vanteessa moinen merkintä. Itse mietin että onhan moisiin kiekkoihin suurempiakin paineita lyöty...

----------


## TERU

Noin ajattelinkin, että vanteeseen ovat varoituksen laittaneet, kumma että 28 kohdalle kun vielä 25 käy, joka repii vannetta voimakkaammin halki ja kun tuohon tietenkin tulee laittaa enemmän painetta kuin 28 milliseen. 

On tuossa kovin varmanpäälle tuo luku, käytännössä kestänee kohtuullisesti yli, vaikka keveä kehä on eikä tuossa suunnassa mahdottomia kestä.

----------


## nure

Projektia pukkaa: Jos maantiepyörä suoratankoiseksi niin toimiiko SRAM 11 vivut kuten XO1 Forcen takavaihtajan kanssa? Tai jos ei niin tuleeko ongelmia jos vaihtaa maastosarjasta sekä vivun että vaihtajan? Toimiiko maantiepakat (Red & Rotor) niiden kanssa yhteen... Apexiltahan löytyy flatbar vipuversio ja sehän toiminee... 

Pelkkää spekulointia mutta aina jotain voi miettiä...

----------


## nure

^^TERU, ainahan sitä marginaalia täytyy olla ja tuskin suunnattomasti ylittyy paineet...

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Terve, pyöränä Roscoe 7 ja siinä vakiot Shimanon MT200 jarrut niin edessä, kun takana...



Voisiko eri jarrupaloja kokeilla ekana? Niilläkin on vaikutusta.

----------


## Rawjunk

Cervelon Aspero Shimano/Sram GXP malleissa on sama kierrettävä keskiö, mutta eri laakereilla(GXP nds 22x37x8mm vs Shimanon 24x37x7mm). Jos vaihdan molemmille puolelle uudet 24x37x7mm laakerit, niin toimiikohan tuo ilman 1mm spaceria ym. Shimanon, tai lähinnä Rotor Aldhu24, kampien kanssa? 

Keskiö itsessään on kuulemma ihan ok, mutta vakiolaakerit on kuraa.

----------


## El Cheapo

> ^WiFli vaihtajalla toki homman saa hoidettua, mutta satanen mennee siihenkin.



Tämä hankittiin ja tällä myös toimii. Kiitos opastuksesta, 11-32 toimii nyt moitteitta!

----------


## Aakoo

^Hyvä että homma ratkesi!

----------


## #78

Pojan maasturista väljeni 8v aceran takavaihtaja yllättävän nopeasti, niin mitkä muut vaihtajat kävis tilalle, jossa olis sama veto suhde? Ajoa tulee jonkun verran ja pitäis vielä tytöllekin jäädä fillariks, niin mietin jos laittais paremman vaihtajan.

----------


## Pyorailija85

Pitäisikö nämä 11-speed maantieosaset toimia hyvin yhdessä? Vaihdekahva Rival, takavaihtaja Force ja pakka 105? Isommalle vaihtaa hyvin mutta kevyemmälle epämääräisesti, tai sitten en osaa kunnolla vielä käyttää Sramin vaihdekahvaa, erilailla toimii ainakin kuin entinen ultegra. Rivalin kahvalla tiagran vannejarru toimii tosi hyvin

----------


## hece

Ainakin Shimanon ysi takavaihtajat käy, kovin hyviä ei niihinkään enää saa.

----------


## TERU

> Pojan maasturista väljeni 8v aceran takavaihtaja yllättävän nopeasti, niin mitkä muut vaihtajat kävis tilalle, jossa olis sama veto suhde? Ajoa tulee jonkun verran ja pitäis vielä tytöllekin jäädä fillariks, niin mietin jos laittais paremman vaihtajan.



Alivio ja Deore käyvät vaikka ovat ysiä, niissä sama vetosuhde kuin kasin Acerassa.

Nämä kaikki takavaihtajat ovat ihan uutenakin ominaisuuksiltaan "väljiä" mutta kun katsot tarkemmin toimintaa, niin toteat sen kuuluvan asiaan. 
Tuolla Acerallakin pärjää kun vaijeri ja kahva toimivat kunnolla ja öljyä vaihtajan nivelissä.

----------


## #78

Jeps kiitos. Vaihdoin vaijerin kun en saanut säädettyä vaihteita toimimaan ja huomasin että siirtäjä heiluu melko paljon. Suurin välys on siinä akselissa mistä takavaihtaja kiinnittyy rungon korvakkeeseen. Pitää vielä vähän tutkia

----------


## taski

Takapakan paikalleen kiristävä "lukkorengas" hukassa. Millä nimellä tätä virallisesti kutsutaan, en oikein tunnu löytävän sopivaa tuolla hakusanalla.
Pakka on SRAM PG1230 Eagle. Vai onko niin että lukkorengas tulee automaattisesti pakan mukana eikä sitä saa erikseen?

----------


## Kuminauha

> Takapakan paikalleen kiristävä "lukkorengas" hukassa. Millä nimellä tätä virallisesti kutsutaan, en oikein tunnu löytävän sopivaa tuolla hakusanalla.
> Pakka on SRAM PG1230 Eagle. Vai onko niin että lukkorengas tulee automaattisesti pakan mukana eikä sitä saa erikseen?



https://www.bikester.fi/shimano-cs-m...ml?cgid=300847

Ymmärtääkseni tämä kävisi. Joku voi korjata jos olen väärässä.

tai tämä:

https://www.bike24.com/p2400255.html

----------


## taski

Tähän olisi hyvä saada vahvistus, linkissä ei varsinaisesti mainita että olisi yhteensopiva.
Tuleeko tuo yleensä pakan mukana? Yhtenä vaihtoehtona olisi toki ostaa koko pakka kun edellinen on jo jonkin aikaa ollut käytössäkin.

----------


## Kuminauha

Joo pakan mukana noi tulee.

----------


## Joni Kani

> Tähän olisi hyvä saada vahvistus, linkissä ei varsinaisesti mainita että olisi yhteensopiva.
> Tuleeko tuo yleensä pakan mukana? Yhtenä vaihtoehtona olisi toki ostaa koko pakka kun edellinen on jo jonkin aikaa ollut käytössäkin.



Osta uus pakka ja ota siitä ensin läyttöön vain se kiristysrengas? Sitten kun tarvetta uudelle pakalle niin vaihdat. Ei se kulu käytössä.

----------


## taski

Joo sehän se varmaan järkevintä on.

----------


## Nickname

Kysyn taas kitkavivuista, olen yrittänyt metsästää Monarkiin peukkuvipuja tankoon kun en oikein ikinä nuista vinoputkessa olevista ole tykännyt (oli myös syy sille miksi pyörä on nyt ilman etuvaihtajaa), nyt löytyi tankoon kitkavivut mutta ei lue moniko vaihteisille nuo on eli käykö kaikki kitkavivut kaikille vaihde määrille? 

Alkuperäisissä vivuissa on stopparit ääriasennoissa, voiko vaihde mennä yli pienimmmällä ja suurimmalla rattaalla jos uusissa vivuissa on ääriasennot kauempana vai onko kitkavivut aina yhtä isolla liikeradalla?

----------


## TERU

Jos noissa ei ole pykäliä, ne käynee hyvin monille. 
Olisko tästä linkistä apua:
https://www.bike-components.de/en/co...%5D=microSHIFT

----------


## Olli L

> ...
> Alkuperäisissä vivuissa on stopparit ääriasennoissa, voiko vaihde mennä yli pienimmmällä ja suurimmalla rattaalla jos uusissa vivuissa on ääriasennot kauempana vai onko kitkavivut aina yhtä isolla liikeradalla?



Ne stopparithan on vaihtajissa (L- ja H-ruuvit).

----------


## rymy

Siis kitkavaihtajalla saadaan vaijeria kiristettyä/löysättyä portaattomasti. Ei silloin ole väliä kuinka monta ratasta on vaihdettavana. Tosin voi olla esim. 13-rattaisessa vaihtoehdossa jo aika säserää vaihtaminen. Tuskimpa kellään kokemusta vai onko?

En tiedä onko kaikissa kitkavaihtajissa juuri sama liikerata, mutta kokemukseni perusteella aina on ollut pelivaraa reilusti. Tuskin siitä tulee ongelmaa.

----------


## Nickname

Tosiaan ne vaihtajan rajotinruuvit ottaa vastaa eli eihän se voi mennä yli  :Sarkastinen:  että kun jalsais joskus miettiä loppuun asti...

----------


## A.M.®

> Siis kitkavaihtajalla saadaan vaijeria kiristettyä/löysättyä portaattomasti. Ei silloin ole väliä kuinka monta ratasta on vaihdettavana. Tosin voi olla esim. 13-rattaisessa vaihtoehdossa jo aika säserää vaihtaminen. Tuskimpa kellään kokemusta vai onko?
> 
> En tiedä onko kaikissa kitkavaihtajissa juuri sama liikerata, mutta kokemukseni perusteella aina on ollut pelivaraa reilusti. Tuskin siitä tulee ongelmaa.



Kymppipakalla on kokemusta, ja ainakin siinä näppien/vivun tarkkuus riittää onnistuneisiin vaihtoihin. Korva kuulee jos ketju jää vähänkin räklättämään

----------


## r.a.i

> Siis kitkavaihtajalla saadaan vaijeria kiristettyä/löysättyä portaattomasti. Ei silloin ole väliä kuinka monta ratasta on vaihdettavana. Tosin voi olla esim. 13-rattaisessa vaihtoehdossa jo aika säserää vaihtaminen. Tuskimpa kellään kokemusta vai onko?
> 
> En tiedä onko kaikissa kitkavaihtajissa juuri sama liikerata, mutta kokemukseni perusteella aina on ollut pelivaraa reilusti. Tuskin siitä tulee ongelmaa.



12-rattaista olen käyttänyt kitkavivulla ja onnistuu kyllä.

----------


## Gargamel

> Toimii. Tosin vipuna myös XT. Parhaiten nämä tuntuvat toimivan kun vaihtaja ja vipu ovat samaa merkkiä, pakan merkillä ei juuri väliä.



Kiitos, tästä se lienee kiinni. Samaa tukee havaintoni, että esim. Microshiftin vipuvalikoimassa on erilliset tuotteet Shimanon vs. Sramin vaihtajan kanssa käytettäväksi.

----------


## petewow

Keskiöasiaa..

Nykyisessä pyörässä on vaihteistona Sramin Force 1x ja keskiönä tällainen PF30; https://www.theproscloset.com/produc...racket-68-73mm
Tarkoituksena olisi päivittää GRX:ään, niin onnistuuko ihan vaihtamalla tämmöiseen keskiöön https://www.bikester.fi/rotor-bb30-2...s-M307056.html

edit. Eipä taida mennäkään, kun tuo on 46mm vs. 42mm, entäs tämä; https://r2-bike.com/KCNC-Bottom-Brac...ch-2-24mm-Axle ?

----------


## janik

Eikös XT (8100) vaihdevivun multirelease pitäisi toimia molempiin suuntiin? Siis peukulla ja etusormella? BD:ltä tuli vipu ja tuo multirelease ei toimi kuin peukalolla. Muutenkin kumi pari kertaa ja naksuu epämääräisesti ja karkeasti.. taitaa lähtee palautukseen

----------


## paaton

> Keskiöasiaa..
> 
> Nykyisessä pyörässä on vaihteistona Sramin Force 1x ja keskiönä tällainen PF30; https://www.theproscloset.com/produc...racket-68-73mm
> Tarkoituksena olisi päivittää GRX:ään, niin onnistuuko ihan vaihtamalla tämmöiseen keskiöön https://www.bikester.fi/rotor-bb30-2...s-M307056.html
> 
> edit. Eipä taida mennäkään, kun tuo on 46mm vs. 42mm, entäs tämä; https://r2-bike.com/KCNC-Bottom-Brac...ch-2-24mm-Axle ?



Tuo käy, mutta itse suosittelen nyt reilun vuoden ja jo kertaalleen vaihdetun keskiön perusteella tätä bsa adapteria.

https://www.bike24.com/p2386834.html

Toimii ja tuon jälkeen löydät mistä vaan edullisia ja hyvin suojattuja shimanon bsa keskiöitä.

----------


## hece

> Eikös XT (8100) vaihdevivun multirelease pitäisi toimia molempiin suuntiin? Siis peukulla ja etusormella? BD:ltä tuli vipu ja tuo multirelease ei toimi kuin peukalolla. Muutenkin kumi pari kertaa ja naksuu epämääräisesti ja karkeasti.. taitaa lähtee palautukseen



Ei pitäisi. Multirelease toimii vain eteenpäin peukulla työntäen. Tai omakohtaista kokemusta vain M8000 11-vaihteisesta.

Muoks. Näin sen kuuluu 11- ja 12-vaihteisissa toimia mutta dremelillä saisi asian korjattua ainakin 11-vaihteisiin:
https://www.mtbr.com/threads/xt8000-...ne-way.998311/

----------


## janik

> Ei pitäisi. Multirelease toimii vain eteenpäin peukulla työntäen. Tai omakohtaista kokemusta vain M8000 11-vaihteisesta.
> 
> Muoks. Näin sen kuuluu 11- ja 12-vaihteisissa toimia mutta dremelillä saisi asian korjattua ainakin 11-vaihteisiin:
> https://www.mtbr.com/threads/xt8000-...ne-way.998311/



Kyllä se linkin takaa löytyvän linkin ja taulukon mukaan pitäisi toimia molempiin suuntiin, siis 12v sl-m8100

----------


## Kanuuna

Mikä homma kun vapari syö hampaiden palautusjousia kuin leipää? Hampaat ja hammaskehä näyttävät olevan silmämääräisesti kunnossa. 

Kuvat rakenteesta ja jousen taipumisesta alla. Fulcrumin maastonapa.

----------


## K.Kuronen

^Pelkkä arvaus: pääsiskö jousi pyörähtämään, että tuo taivutettu osa ei pysyisi urassaan tai vastaavassa?

----------


## A.M.®

Joskus Fulcrumeja korjanneenna, muistan että tuon jousen pitää olla täsmälleen oikeassa kohdassa. Siis joku syvennys mihin tuon taivutettu pää mahtuu/kuuluu

----------


## Kanuuna

Joo toi tarkoituksella taivutettu kulma on ja oli kyllä oikealla paikallaan. Nyt vääntyneenä jousi ei tietenkään palauta hampaita tasaisesti ja yksi hammas jää alas. Enkä uskalla taivuttaa heiveröistä jousta, kun edellinen napsahti poikki. Samasta kohtaa oli edellinenkin jousi taipunut.

----------


## Diklofenaakki

Mavic crossmax 15x100 etukiekko ei kiristy haarukkaan. Vaikka kiristän akselin heiluu kiekko sivusuunnassa pari milliä. Aikaisemmin sama kiekko oli kiinni vanhassa keulassa qr adaptereilla. Vaihdoin nyt läpiakselilla olevan keulan ja luulin, että sama kiekko sopii. Kiekko on navan kohdalta 97mm. Puuttuuko tuosta nyt jotkut holkit välistä vai mikä mättää? Keula on Rockshox recon silver rl

----------


## harmis

Varmaan on täällä joskus kysytty, mutta kysytään kuitenkin. Käykö Shimano Nexus 7 speediin normaali vaihdevaijeri, vai pitääkö olla joku eriloismalli? Siellä navan päässä on joku ruuvihässäkkä, mutta sen kait voi ottaa vanhasta.

----------


## A.M.®

> Varmaan on täällä joskus kysytty, mutta kysytään kuitenkin. Käykö Shimano Nexus 7 speediin normaali vaihdevaijeri, vai pitääkö olla joku eriloismalli? Siellä navan päässä on joku ruuvihässäkkä, mutta sen kait voi ottaa vanhasta.



Normivaijeri sopii kyllä

----------


## harmis

> Normivaijeri sopii kyllä



Näin minä arvelinkin, mutta piti varmistaa. Kiitoksia nopeasta vastauksesta. Foorumiin voi luottaa kun tarvii jeesiä.

----------


## moukari

Tuleeko näissä SRAMin jarruseteissä, esim Guide R:ssä jarruletkuja mukana? En ole maastopyöriin aiemmin uusinut jarruja, joten pitää varmuuden vuoksi kysyä. Tätä https://r2-bike.com/SRAM-Guide-R-Dis...t-black-glossy olen harkinnut läskipyörään ensi talveksi.

----------


## hece

Olisipa erittäin outoa jos ei tulisi. Lisäksi linkissä maininta "Brake line: front 950 mm or 1800 mm rear".

----------


## moukari

> Olisipa erittäin outoa jos ei tulisi. Lisäksi linkissä maininta "Brake line: front 950 mm or 1800 mm rear".



Joo kiitos, tuo rivi jäi huomaamatta. Sitä minäkin mutta kun ei koskaan tiedä varmaksi, joskus on odoteltu koko kesä jotain tempopyörän eturattaan ruuveja, jotka oletin kuuluvan pakettiin.

----------


## jonitzi

Ketjuna tällä hetkellä KMC X11SL ja tarkoituksena hommata toiset ketjut kiertoon.
Mitä suosituksia? Shimanoa, KMC vai jotain muuta?

----------


## hemppa

> Ketjuna tällä hetkellä KMC X11SL ja tarkoituksena hommata toiset ketjut kiertoon.
> Mitä suosituksia? Shimanoa, KMC vai jotain muuta?



Laittaisin samanlaisen. Mutta jos haluaa kokeilla jotain muuta, niin tuosta voi vertailla yhden kulutustestin tuloksia: 
https://cyclingtips.com/2019/12/the-...rable-11-speed

----------


## Tsygäilijä

Onko levyjarrun/jarrulevyn kiinnityspultit jotain tavallista lujempaa terästä? Voiko niiden sijaan käyttää normaaleja rautakaupan pultteja?

----------


## jame1967

Voi käyttää .

----------


## Matti Heikkinen

Levyn kiinnityspultit ovat melko matalakantaisia rautakaupasta voi olla vaikea löytää vastaavia

----------


## #78

Orkkis pulteissa on yleensä sininen lukkoliima

----------


## jalkkis

Fulcrumin (Red Power 29 XL) vapaarattaan toinen laakeri rahisee. Laakereita (koko 28x19x5 ilmeisesti) saa mutta onko mieltä lähteä vaihtamaan pelkkää laakeria? Ulosvetäjää ja/tai prässiä, jos semmoisia tarvitaan, ei ole. Uusia vapaarattaita saa 70 rahaan ja pelkkä laakeri kustantaa siinä 10e, joten vaihtaminen menisi enempi harrastamisen piikkiin.

EDIT: juutuubivideoiden perusteella vanhan laakerin voisi saada pois suht helposti napauttamalla tuurnan tapaisella. Meniskö uusi paikoilleen kierretangolla ja prikkamutterivirityksellä? 

EDIT2: Kanuunalla olikin samaa ilmiötä kuin minulla. Yksi kynsistä ei palaudu kunnolla vaan suunnilleen puolitiehen. Minulla jousirengas on silmämääräisesti kunnossa ja istuu urassaan hyvin. Onkohan tuosta mitään haittaa kun 2 muuta pelaa hyvin ja käytännön ongelmia ei ole ollut?

----------


## simoz

Onnistuin katkaisemaan poljinkammen toisen kiinnityspultin. Onkohan katkenneen palan irtikaivaminen täysin mahdotonta? Läpiruuvaaminen saattaisi teoriassa olla mahdollista, jos jämästä saisi otteen. Vai hankinko suoraan uudet kammet?

----------


## Kanuuna

> Kanuunalla olikin samaa ilmiötä kuin minulla. Yksi kynsistä ei palaudu kunnolla vaan suunnilleen puolitiehen. Minulla jousirengas on silmämääräisesti kunnossa ja istuu urassaan hyvin. Onkohan tuosta mitään haittaa kun 2 muuta pelaa hyvin ja käytännön ongelmia ei ole ollut?



Ei ollut onneksi oma kiekko. Palautumattoman hampaan ongelma on se, että lyö yli paikoittain ja siten lähtee kuluttamaan hammaskehää. Ja vapari menee jumiin. Eli muuttuu kuulemma sinkulaksi.

----------


## Kanuuna

> Onnistuin katkaisemaan poljinkammen toisen kiinnityspultin. Onkohan katkenneen palan irtikaivaminen täysin mahdotonta? Läpiruuvaaminen saattaisi teoriassa olla mahdollista, jos jämästä saisi otteen. Vai hankinko suoraan uudet kammet?



Vastakierretappi?

----------


## A.M.®

> Onnistuin katkaisemaan poljinkammen toisen kiinnityspultin. Onkohan katkenneen palan irtikaivaminen täysin mahdotonta? Läpiruuvaaminen saattaisi teoriassa olla mahdollista, jos jämästä saisi otteen. Vai hankinko suoraan uudet kammet?



Ei pitäisi olla mahdotonta. Pultinjämän keskelle porataan vaikkapa 4 mm reikä, ja sen jälkeen  tuo jämä kiertyy vastaavan kokoisella vastakierretapila pois

----------


## simoz

Kiitos ehdotuksista. Katkennut pultti (/ruuvi) taitaa olla 4,5 mm paksu. En ole asiantuntija, mutta porattava reikä ei saane olla kovin suuri.

----------


## references

Easton Haven takavanne halkesi nippelin juuresta ja pitäisi vanteet vaihtaa.. Budjetti on rajallinen ja tilalle olen ajatellut dt swiss m1900.. Vai olisiko järkevämpää rakentaa uudet vanteet Eastonin navoilla? ( Takana M1-121 ja edessä M1-112)

----------


## StevieRayVehkakoski

On niin naurettavan typerä kysymys että en kehtaa tälle uutta topiccia perustaa mutta mulla on kahdessa pyörässä sekavannesetit ja tietysti etuvanteissa mustat pinnat ja takavanteissa kirkkaat. Onko jotain tussia ym. temppua jolla nuo kirkkaat pinnat saisi mustattua niin että väri pysyisi? Mustista pinnoista tuskin saa kirkkaita ilman järjetöntä hinkkaamista?

----------


## Kanuuna

Maalarinteippiä ja paukkupullo käteen?

----------


## janik

> etuvanteissa mustat pinnat ja takavanteissa kirkkaat.



Ny löyty nolous-topicin voittaja..

----------


## StevieRayVehkakoski

Mitä noloa tässä oikein on, ei kai aikuisen miehen sitä tarvitse häpeillä että haluis saman väriset pinnat eteen ja taakse? Voin vahvistaa että mustalla kynsilakalla ei onnistu  :Hymy:

----------


## Gargamel

Hiomistakaan en suosittele, alkavat ruostumaan ilman pintakäsittelyä. 

Tässähän on erinomainen tilaisuus opetella kiekon kasaaminen. Pinnan pituuskin on helppo selvittää kun on vanhat mallina.

----------


## StevieRayVehkakoski

Lähes kaikki laatupinnat on mun käsittääkseni rosteria, ei ne mihinkään ruostu mutta ei se musta pinnoitekkaan kyllä mihinkään niistä lähde. Kiekkoja olen kasannut vaikka kuinka, ei tässä oo siitä kiinni etteikö kirkkaita saisi vaihdettua mustaksi mutta kun ei viitsisi hyvää ja ehjää kiekkoa purkaa ja kasata uudestaan ihan vaan sen takia että silmään vähän sattuu kun katsoo pyörää..

----------


## nure

^Jos tuolle linjalle mennään niin pitää varmaan kirkkaita nippeleitäkin mustiksi vaihtamaan... Yksi kerrallaan pikkuhiljaa...

----------


## jonitzi

Jarrupäivitys alkaisi olla ajankohtainen alamäki touhuja silmällä pitäen. 
Pyöränä Fuel EX 7 ja nykyiset jarrut Shimano MT400 180mm levyillä.
Mitä suosituksia 200-300€ budjetilla?
Pärjääkö vanhoilla RT56 levyillä vai suosista uudet?

----------


## Kuminauha

RT56 levyjen kanssa ei käsittääkseni saa käyttää metallisia jarrupaloja, jos sellaisia joskus laittaa jarruihin, eli voisi noi samalla päivittää, ei toki heti pakko. 

Shimanon 7120 ja 8120 menee tohon hintahaarukkaan ja ei pitäs jättää kylmäksi. Myös Shimano 520 kannattaa harkita. SRAM:n jarruista ei omaa kokemusta, mutta ainakin noissa Guide R:issä kahden eri frendin pyörässä ollut ongelmia. Jos olet nykyisiin ollut tuntuman puolesta tyytyväinen niin shimano ei ainakaan suuria yllätyksiä toisi.


Oman sähkärin 7120:iin olen ollut hyvin tyytyväinen. 8120:ssa on bite pointin säätö verrattuna 7120:aan. Molemmissa on reach säätö.

----------


## jonitzi

Pitää laittaa mietintään, näyttäisi jop abike-discountilta ainakin löytyvän molempia.
Vanhoja letkuja ei taida saada hyödynettyä? Letkun kiinnitys satulaan ilmeisesti eri?

----------


## Ohiampuja

8000 sarjan XT takavaihtaja ja shadow-kytkin.

Pitääkö se huoltaa ja voidella jos sitä ei ole ikinä käyttänyt? Ja pitäisikö sitä käyttää?  :Hymy:

----------


## Huoleton

Jos kytkin on aina OFF niin ei tarvi huoltaa. Jos se on ON niin tarvii.
Kyllähän se ketju tuppaa läpsyyn maastoajossa välillä ihan maahan asti ilman tuota jarrua. Haittojakaan ei oikein ole jos sen välillä huoltaa.
Aika monessa pyörässä se on pois päältä kun tehtaalta tulevat siinä asennossa.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Täysjäykällä 29:llä ajelu on sellaista hissuttelua, ettei läpsyminen ole ongelma.  :Hymy:

----------


## polkukettu

27+ pyörään vaihtui vanne, mikä muutti renkaan profiilia niin, että ketju hankaa renkaaseen pienimmillä vaihteilla. Eli pitäisi saada muutettua ketjulinjaa hieman ulospäin (tai lähteä testaamaan erilaisia renkaita). Pyörässä SRAM pressfit dub keskiö. Yhden eturattaan systeemissä 6 mm offset ratas.

Onnistuuko ketjulinjan siirtäminen lisäämällä spaceri niin että kampia saisi oikealle? Toimisiko/ onko tarjolla eturatas isommalla offsetillä? Muita ajatuksin ongelman korjaamiseksi?

Kiitos avusta!

----------


## hece

6mm offset on (vanhaa) 142mm normaalia takanapaa  varten, 3mm 148mm boostille ja siirtää tosiaan ketjua 3mm ulommas. Sellainen ainakin toimii. Ko. keskiön spacereista en tiedä.

----------


## Siketne

Pojan pyörään vaihdoin eilen takavaihtajan, sekä vaihdevaijerin ja kuoret. Ongelma oli että edellinen vaihtaja kun ketju oli isoimmalla rattailla takana ja pienimällä edessä osui pinnoihin. Ongelma ei poistunutkaan tuolla vaihtajan vaihdolla. Tuossa ei näy erillistä korvaketta mietin voisiko johtua siitä? Pyörä on Jupiter merkkinen, onkohan noihin saatavilla jotain universaalia korvaketta vai onko noissa ollenkaan? Toinen mitä mietin että tuo runko on vääntynyt. Jos on voiko tehdä mitään vai osat talteen ja pyörä kaatopaikalle? Säädöt tein velogin ohjeiden mukaan että en usko että nyt rajoitinruuveista voi tuo johtua? Takapakkaa mietin myös, mutta jotenkin tuo vaihtaja näyttää vinksallaan olevan.

----------


## Kimbyyri

https://bas-shop.fi/p37852/shimano-s...-jarrukahvalla

Onko tässä kahvassa vaihteiden käyttö peukalolla ja etusormella.

Jos ei niin missä mallissa olisi.

----------


## Kimbyyri

> https://bas-shop.fi/p37852/shimano-s...-jarrukahvalla
> 
> Onko tässä kahvassa vaihteiden käyttö peukalolla ja etusormella.
> 
> Jos ei niin missä mallissa olisi.



Edit: pelkkä vaihevipukin riittäisi, ei siis tarvitse jarrukahvaa.

----------


## Siketne

> Pojan pyörään vaihdoin eilen takavaihtajan, sekä vaihdevaijerin ja kuoret. Ongelma oli että edellinen vaihtaja kun ketju oli isoimmalla rattailla takana ja pienimällä edessä osui pinnoihin. Ongelma ei poistunutkaan tuolla vaihtajan vaihdolla. Tuossa ei näy erillistä korvaketta mietin voisiko johtua siitä? Pyörä on Jupiter merkkinen, onkohan noihin saatavilla jotain universaalia korvaketta vai onko noissa ollenkaan? Toinen mitä mietin että tuo runko on vääntynyt. Jos on voiko tehdä mitään vai osat talteen ja pyörä kaatopaikalle? Säädöt tein velogin ohjeiden mukaan että en usko että nyt rajoitinruuveista voi tuo johtua? Takapakkaa mietin myös, mutta jotenkin tuo vaihtaja näyttää vinksallaan olevan.





Tuossa pari kuvaa


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Jos kytkin on aina OFF niin ei tarvi huoltaa. Jos se on ON niin tarvii...



No tulipa huollettua. Ja kannattaa huoltaa vaikka ei sitä jarrua käytä. Ne neulalaakerit ja se jarrurumpu pyörii kuitenkin koko ajan kun vaihtaja tekee töitä. On se jarru sitten päällä tai ei.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Tuossa pari kuvaa...



Onhan tuo aika paljon mutkalla. Ja sen saa käännettyä suoraksi, ei tarvi vaihtaa mitään korvaketta. Eli kun pyörä on pystysuorassa niin se häkinkin pitää olla pystysuorassa kun takaa katsoo. Nythän se on reilusti sisäänpäin kääntynyt.

Eli vaihtaja pois ja isolla jakarilla varovasti kääntää, niin pitäisi onnistua.

Ja jos vaihtaa katsoo suoraan ylhäältä päin, ja samalla kääntää häkkiä eteenpäin, niin sen häkin pitää osoittaa suoraan eteenpäin.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Jos on voiko tehdä mitään vai osat talteen ja pyörä kaatopaikalle?



Eli kaikki on oikaistavissa, mitään ei tarvi heittää kaatopaikalle.   :Hymy:

----------


## TERU

Hyvin tuo tulee kuntoon noilla ohjeilla, rungossa näyttää olevan "integroitu" korvake, ei erillistä palikkaa. Vääntyminen tapahtuu melkoisen pieneltä tuntuvassa rymäyksessä, vakkapa ketju menee pakan ja pinnojen väliin, joka voisi tässä olla kyseessä ja korvake on hiukan propelilla, tosin kuva saattaa vähän vääristää näkymää.

----------


## rymy

Jos se korvake katkee (toivottavasti ei) niin, eiköhän siihen fillariisi saa vielä pistettyä vaikka tollasen vaihtajan 

Takavaihtaja Shimano Tourney - Biltema.fi

----------


## Siketne

> Eli kaikki on oikaistavissa, mitään ei tarvi heittää kaatopaikalle.



Kiitos paljon vastauksesta!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kanuuna

> Edit: pelkkä vaihevipukin riittäisi, ei siis tarvitse jarrukahvaa.



Eli haussa 8-vaihteiseen liipaisinta? Samasta puljusta kuin aiempi linkkisi:

https://bas-shop.fi/p39301/shimano-m...ihdevipu-oikea

E. Linkki korjattu.

----------


## Peeke

Poljin jumissa uudenkarheassa maasturissa, mikä avuksi? 
Olen vaihtamassa flättejä lukkoihin mutta oikeanpuoleinen poljin ei ota lähteäkseen. Kokeiltua: 
- jatkovarsi kiintolenkkiin - haastava kun poljin haluaa koko ajan pyöriä takaperin. Ei tulosta ja alkaa hirvittämään jo että avain luiskahtaa ja jotain on kohta hajalla. 
- kiintolenkkiä naputeltu vasaralla, tai oikeammin jo murjottu loppumetreillä mutta ei tulosta.
- CRC:tä ruiskittu kierteille molemmin puolin, kuumennettu (hiustenkuivaajalla :/), ei tulosta. 

Mitä vielä? Ruuvipenkkiä ei ole, pitäisi varmaan yrittää tukea johonkin mutta en nyt keksi mihin ja miten.

Oikeanpuoleinen kaiken tietoni mukaan, sekä uudesta polkimesta varmistaen avautuu ”normiruuvin” tapaan vastapäivään ja sinne suuntaan sitä on myös yritetty. Vasemmanpuoleinen lähti pelkillä käsivoimilla lenkkiavaimella ja kierteillä oli hyvät vaseliinit joten samaa olettaisin myös toisesta.

Onko mitään konsteja enää vai pitääkö nöyrtyä ja lähteä johonkin fillarikorjaamolle?

----------


## janik

Onko polkimen karassa kuusiokoloavaimelle paikka? Iskevällä ruuvinvääntimellä vois lähteä

----------


## Peeke

> Onko polkimen karassa kuusiokoloavaimelle paikka? Iskevällä ruuvinvääntimellä vois lähteä



Juu on myös kuusiokololle paikka, ei ole ikävä kyllä muuta iskevää työkalua kuin iskuporakone joka lienee vähän väärä tähän käyttöön?

----------


## Kimbyyri

> Eli haussa 8-vaihteiseen liipaisinta? Samasta puljusta kuin aiempi linkkisi:
> 
> https://bas-shop.fi/p39301/shimano-m...ihdevipu-oikea
> 
> E. Linkki korjattu.



Thank You.

----------


## Kanuuna

> Poljin jumissa uudenkarheassa maasturissa, mikä avuksi? 
> Olen vaihtamassa flättejä lukkoihin mutta oikeanpuoleinen poljin ei ota lähteäkseen. Kokeiltua: 
> - jatkovarsi kiintolenkkiin - haastava kun poljin haluaa koko ajan pyöriä takaperin. Ei tulosta ja alkaa hirvittämään jo että avain luiskahtaa ja jotain on kohta hajalla. 
> - kiintolenkkiä naputeltu vasaralla, tai oikeammin jo murjottu loppumetreillä mutta ei tulosta.
> - CRC:tä ruiskittu kierteille molemmin puolin, kuumennettu (hiustenkuivaajalla :/), ei tulosta. 
> 
> Mitä vielä? Ruuvipenkkiä ei ole, pitäisi varmaan yrittää tukea johonkin mutta en nyt keksi mihin ja miten.
> 
> Oikeanpuoleinen kaiken tietoni mukaan, sekä uudesta polkimesta varmistaen avautuu ”normiruuvin” tapaan vastapäivään ja sinne suuntaan sitä on myös yritetty. Vasemmanpuoleinen lähti pelkillä käsivoimilla lenkkiavaimella ja kierteillä oli hyvät vaseliinit joten samaa olettaisin myös toisesta.
> ...



Koita antaa lämpöä vaikka kuumailmapuheltimella kampeen. Ei polkimeen.

----------


## Peeke

> Koita antaa lämpöä vaikka kuumailmapuheltimella kampeen. Ei polkimeen.



Ainoa varteenotettava lämmönlähde talossa on hiustenkuivaaja, en tiedä saako sillä tarpeeksi lämpöä mut kyllä se kampi niin paljon kuumeni ettei siitä kiinni voinut ottaa. Töhötin viimeksi sinne kierteisiin joten voihan sitä kokeilla vielä ainoastaan kampeen.

----------


## Kanuuna

> Ainoa varteenotettava lämmönlähde talossa on hiustenkuivaaja, en tiedä saako sillä tarpeeksi lämpöä mut kyllä se kampi niin paljon kuumeni ettei siitä kiinni voinut ottaa. Töhötin viimeksi sinne kierteisiin joten voihan sitä kokeilla vielä ainoastaan kampeen.



Kierteeseen kun antaa lämpöä, niin polkimen akseli lämpölaajenee, vaikka tavoite olisi toisin päin. Tavoitteenahan olisi jäähdyttää polkimen akselia ja lämmittää kampea, jotta kokoero kasvaisi.

----------


## Peeke

> Kierteeseen kun antaa lämpöä, niin polkimen akseli lämpölaajenee, vaikka tavoite olisi toisin päin. Tavoitteenahan olisi jäähdyttää polkimen akselia ja lämmittää kampea, jotta kokoero kasvaisi.



Niinhän se taitaa olla, tuntui tuossakin lämpö siirtyvän aika tehokkaasti myös polkimeen. Ei auttanut (ainakaan yksinään) mutta päätin vielä kokeilla laittaa fillarin kyljelleen ja lukita tuon kampien pyörimisen tunkemalla ties mitä klapia erinäisiin rungon rakoihin. Rakensin dedikoidun vääntövälineen ja yritin minimoida riskin että jotain muljahtaa, usko meinasi pettää mut lisäsin voimaa vaan ja sitten se tapahtui! Ei naksahtanut, ei muljahtanut, aukesi pehmeästi ja melkein saman tien helposti sormivoimin avattavissa. Huh enpä odottanut tällaista savottaa ihan uuden polkimen irroituksessa. Kiitos avuista kaikille!

----------


## janik

Ihailtavaa mielikuvitusta ja diy-henkeä

----------


## Kuminauha

Polkimien pyörimisen voi estää esim jollain sopivan korkuisella jakkaralla tms, joka laitetaan toisen puolen polkimen alle. Tai ihan vaan joku kakkosnelosen pätkä kammen alle maata vasten.

Ite kerran iskevällä ruuvinvääntimellä (milwaukee) sain 3/8" -> 3/4" muuntokaran poikki kun jumissa olevaa poljinta yritin kuusiokolo hylsykärjellä avata, kovasti voimaa tommosessa pikkukoneessaki on. Joskus on kovaa kii.

----------


## kauris

Ite en meinannut pari vuotta sitten saada auton rengaspulttia auki. Lopulta teleskooppi rengasvääntimen (puoli metriä) päähän laitoin vielä fiskarsin rautaisen puolitoistametrisen lapionvarren jatkoksi (lapion kahvan kun irroitti niin siitä sai onton pitkän putken) ja sillä sitten aukesi! Olin varma että jotain hajoaa mutta onneksi ei.

----------


## TeekooVee

Mikä on suurin kumi jota itse laittaisitte 14mm leveään kehään?

Taulukot näyttää että 28mm olisi suurin suositeltu - onko tosiaan että isompaa ei voisi?

----------


## TERU

Voi toki, mulla 15c vanteilla 57 mm rengas, tosin vain 26", voit laittaa leveämpää kunhan sopii haarukoissa hyvin pyörimään.

Tuo mun pyörä on vanha maasturi, joka nyt jäykistetyin keuloin on ihan sora- ja muutiepyörä.

Vanteilla ja renkailla tietenkin vaikutusta, joillekin renkaille pitää olla "koukut" vanteissa...

----------


## ascomm

Mistähän mahtaa johtua että ketju jää rattaiden väliin isommalta pienemmälle vaihtaessa. Kyseessä uusi fillari jolla on ajettu vasta vähän.
Vaihteistona shimano tiagra. Kuvassa ko. tilanne. Säätöjä ei paremmin kohdilleen saa sillä jos vaihtajaa siirtää sisemmäksi hankaa se sitten jatkuvasti ketjun ulkoreunaan ketjun ollessa muualla kuin isoimmalla takarattaalla.
Edit: Jaa, eipä se kuva tule millään tänne näkyviin mutta tuolla se on: https://aijaa.com/w8z2x6

----------


## Kanuuna

> Vaihteistona shimano tiagra.



Siinä syy. 

Ei vaan, aika mielenkiintoinen ongelma. Ei ole itselle käynyt noin koskaan…

----------


## TERU

Oliskohan alarajoitin (L) hitusen liian ahtaalla?

----------


## Nautiskelija

Onko säätäessä huomioitu, että Tiagrassa on trimmaus mahdollisuus?

----------


## ascomm

> Onko säätäessä huomioitu, että Tiagrassa on trimmaus mahdollisuus?



Eipä ole. Mikäs tämä tämmöinen trimmaus on?

----------


## ascomm

> Oliskohan alarajoitin (L) hitusen liian ahtaalla?



Tuossa mainitsinkin jo, että jos siirtää sisemmäs, niin häkki jää sitten hinkkaamaan ketjuun jos takaratas on jokin muu kuin 1 tai 2. Eli ei oikein voi enempää siirtää.

----------


## BB Holland

Mitenkäs kun keskiömuhvi on 73mm ja nelikanttikeskiö on 68mm niin voiko se aiheuttaa klappia? Vaikuttaako akselileveyteen mitään, laitoin ensin kiinni 113mm mutta varalla on 118mm. Ei näytä kammet lähtevän irti, oliko se ulosvetäjä sama isisille ja nelikantille? Ei  taisi se pyörivä tappi olla niissä erilainen. Vasen kampi on nyt useamman millin oikeaa sisemmällä.

----------


## TERU

> Tuossa mainitsinkin jo, että jos siirtää sisemmäs, niin häkki jää sitten hinkkaamaan ketjuun jos takaratas on jokin muu kuin 1 tai 2. Eli ei oikein voi enempää siirtää.



Sitten vaijeri vähän liian kireällä?
 Joku tuossa estää ketjun loksahtamisen reppaasti pienemmälle.

Trimmaus on pikkunaksu jolla rahinoita yritetään estetää.

----------


## Nautiskelija

Teru jo selvensikin trimmausta. Olisikohan etuvaihtajan alkusäädöt tehty vahingossa niin, että etuvaihtaja on ollut trimmattuna väärään asentoon? Joku guruista voi vahvistaa?

----------


## nure

Joskus aikoinaan neuvottiin säätämään vaihtajan häkki hieman vinoon rattaiden suhteen, siis häkin takapää hieman ulos... Kylläkin liian kireä vaijeri ja säätö voi aiheuttaa moisen...
Jos kerran uusi pyörä niin myyjälle vaan tutkittavaksi...

Kanuuna, ei se Tiagra niin huono ole...

----------


## rymy

Kuvassa näyttäis kammet olevan neliskantti-mallia. Ei oo siis Tiagraa, jos kerran uusi pyörä. Olisko jonkinlaista "yhteensopivuus"-ongelmaa?

----------


## Kanuuna

> Kanuuna, ei se Tiagra niin huono ole...



Joo. Oli vitsi. Mutta itse ongelma kuulostaa hämmentävältä, jos säätöjä on koitettu tehdä kuitenkin jotakuinkin oikein.

----------


## Lebako

Sramin Eagle NX:n takajarru ottaa kiinni omaan makuun vähän ”myöhään” eli kahvaa pitää vetää aika paljon ennen kuin jarrutus alkaa. Saako tuota säädettyä kireämmälle mitenkään vai onko ainoa keino jarrun ilmaus?

----------


## A.M.®

> Sramin Eagle NX:n takajarru ottaa kiinni omaan makuun vähän ”myöhään” eli kahvaa pitää vetää aika paljon ennen kuin jarrutus alkaa. Saako tuota säädettyä kireämmälle mitenkään vai onko ainoa keino jarrun ilmaus?



Tarkista ensin, onko jarrupalat kovin kuluneet. Tuommoiset palat lisäävät kahvan vapaaliikettä

----------


## hphuhtin

> Sramin Eagle NX:n takajarru ottaa kiinni omaan makuun vähän ”myöhään” eli kahvaa pitää vetää aika paljon ennen kuin jarrutus alkaa. Saako tuota säädettyä kireämmälle mitenkään vai onko ainoa keino jarrun ilmaus?



Riippuu jarrukahvasta voiko säätää. Luulin että NX on takavaihtaja, eikä jarru.

----------


## ATK

^ Jeps, Sramin jarruilla liikeradan säätö on yleensä mukana vasta kalliimmissa kahvoissa, joissa on SwingLink ja Contact Point Adjustment. Jos vaihteet on NX tasoa, niin luultavasti vastaavan hintaluokan DirectLink jarrukahvoissa (Level T, Guide R, Guide T?) on tuskin mahdollista säätää muulla kuin ilmaamalla ja "ylitäyttämällä" säiliöt. 

SwingLink-mekanismi taitaa markkinapuheiden perusteella myös itsestään hieman vähentää tarvittavan liikeradan määrää DirectLinkiin verrattuna, vaikka ei tarjoakaan hienosäätöä. En oo tosin itse testannut eroa pelkän perus SwingLink-kahvan ja sellaisen josta löytyy lisäksi CPA välillä. Omat Code RSC:t saa ottamaan pelkällä CPA-säädöllä kiinni todella ärhäkästi tai jopa laiskemmin kuin vaikka Level T -kahvat.

----------


## Lebako

Äh joo, mitä ihmettä mä sekoilen. Sram G2 R oli jarru. Onko tietoa onko siinä noita ATK:n mainitsemia ominaisuuksia?

----------


## ATK

^ Tuossa mallissa kahva on juurikin DirectLinkillä eikä siis ole muuta kuin vivun ulottuvuuden säätö: 

https://www.sram.com/en/sram/models/db-g2-rs-a1

Eli ilmaamiseksi käytännössä menee, jos haluaa lyhyempää vapaaliikettä. Sramilta löytyy nuo paremmat säädöt yleensä RSC-malleista alkaen, esim. Sram G2 RSC: https://www.sram.com/en/sram/models/db-g2-rsc-a1

----------


## hphuhtin

Ehkä tässä tapauksessa pelkkä liikeradan säätö riittää? Jos pyörä on siinä käsillä niin äkkiähän sen koittaa  :Hymy:  itsellä on yhdessä maasturissa Code R jarrut ja ne on DirectLink, ihan hyvin riittänyt. Muistaakseni jotain säätöä olen jossain kohtaa tehnytkin.

----------


## Kanuuna

Ota kiekko pois, paina ”tyhjänä” kerran tahi pari kahvasta, jolloin palat tulevat lähemmäs toisiaan. Näin puree nopeammin.

----------


## AnttiP82

Mikähän on ongelma kun Deore XT takavaihtaja ei meinaa vaihtaa isommalle rattaalle pakan keskivaiheilla? Häkki kyllä liikkuu sisäänpäin, mutta ketju ei jaksa nousta rattaalle.

----------


## Kuminauha

Kiristä vähän vaijeria vaihdevivun säädöstä?

----------


## AnttiP82

Olen sitä koittanut, mutta tuntuu että ei auta. Mutta pitää koittaa kiristää vielä vähän lisää.

----------


## #78

Onko ketjut puhtaat. Jos paljon kökköä ketjun sivuilla niin lähtee huonosti nousemaan

----------


## kauris

Vaihtajankorvake vino.

----------


## Firlefanz

Hiilikuituvanteille on omat jarrupalansa ja alumiinivanteille omansa. Siihen saakka selvää. Mutta onko mitään syytä olla käyttämättä hiilikuituvanteille tarkoitettuja jarrupaloja, jos ajaa alumiinivanteilla? 

(Siis vain ja ainoastaan alumiinivanteilla eikä niin sanotusti kontaminaatiovaaraa niin ollen voi olla. Jarrupalat on ostettu oikein, mutta toimitettu väärin ja virhe jäänyt aikoinaan huomaamatta.)

----------


## metusala

Olen käyttänyt hiilaripaloja alu vanteilla ja koin jarrutustehon paremmaksi. Siis en näe mitään syytä olla käyttämättä.

----------


## Santtu75

Mikä olisi hyvä jarrupala uusien Shimano XT RT-MT800 jarrulevyjen kaveriksi maastoajoon?

----------


## Sambolo

^metalliset.

----------


## -jamo-

Avid Elixir 9. Mistähän löytyisi kahvapäähän korjaussarja kun näyttää vuotavan jostain kahvähärdellin sisältä? Ja millä ihmeellä saisi kahvan sisällä olevan lukkorenkaan pois kun ei mitkään pihdit meinaa ahtaaseen paikkaan yltää ja kärkipihdit vaan lipsuu. Hermot menee...

----------


## Harhailija

> Avid Elixir 9. Mistähän löytyisi kahvapäähän korjaussarja kun näyttää vuotavan jostain kahvähärdellin sisältä? Ja millä ihmeellä saisi kahvan sisällä olevan lukkorenkaan pois kun ei mitkään pihdit meinaa ahtaaseen paikkaan yltää ja kärkipihdit vaan lipsuu. Hermot menee...



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4C_6De2Yn8

https://duckduckgo.com/?q=Avid+Elixir+9+lever+piston+kit&ia=web

----------


## -jamo-

Joo, tuota jälkimmäistä videota itsekin katselin. Täytyy vaan jollain ihmeen konstilla saada lukkorengas irti. Käsittämättömän hankala paikka kyllä.

----------


## volmar

Kysymys kummallisista vintagevanteista /-renkaista. Ostin vanhan pyörän (Puch Mistral SE), kun halvalla sain. Meinasin että vaihdan siihen ehjät gummit, kun entiset murenevat kosketuksesta. Mutta eihän tähän voi tavallisia renkaita vaihtaakaan, nämä vanteet on jotkut oudot. Linkin takana kuva: http://imgur.com/a/NJzkY3K

Löytyykö tuommoisiin uusia kumeja vielä herran vuonna 2021, vai pitääkö minun nyt hankkia uudet vanteet jostain? Minun piti päästä vielä tänä iltana ajelemaan, mutta ei kai sitten...

----------


## Joni Kani

> Kysymys kummallisista vintagevanteista /-renkaista. Ostin vanhan pyörän (Puch Mistral SE), kun halvalla sain. Meinasin että vaihdan siihen ehjät gummit, kun entiset murenevat kosketuksesta. Mutta eihän tähän voi tavallisia renkaita vaihtaakaan, nämä vanteet on jotkut oudot. Linkin takana kuva: http://imgur.com/a/NJzkY3K
> 
> Löytyykö tuommoisiin uusia kumeja vielä herran vuonna 2021, vai pitääkö minun nyt hankkia uudet vanteet jostain? Minun piti päästä vielä tänä iltana ajelemaan, mutta ei kai sitten...



Näyttäisivät tuubirenkailta ja löytyyhän noita vielä. https://www.google.com/amp/s/karttur...en-poisto/amp/

----------


## nure

Löytyy pilvin pimein... Suht hintavia kylläkin...

----------


## wlfwd

Uuden pyörän ketjut tuntuvan hyppivän rattaiden hampaiden yli laittaessa enemmän painetta polkimille (ylämäissä). Ajattelin ettei vaihtaja vain ole säädöissä ja säädätin vaihteet pyöräliikkeessä, mutta sama ongelma vaivaa edelleen. Pyörässä 7 v Shimano Altus vaihteet. Onkohan edelleen säädöt pielessä vai jotain ihan muuta?

----------


## Kanuuna

> Uuden pyörän ketjut tuntuvan hyppivän rattaiden hampaiden yli laittaessa enemmän painetta polkimille (ylämäissä). Ajattelin ettei vaihtaja vain ole säädöissä ja säädätin vaihteet pyöräliikkeessä, mutta sama ongelma vaivaa edelleen. Pyörässä 7 v Shimano Altus vaihteet. Onkohan edelleen säädöt pielessä vai jotain ihan muuta?



Ketjut, pakka, eturattaat tai kaikki edellä mainituista kulahtanut. Paljonko voimansiirrolla mahtaa olla ajettu?

----------


## A.M.®

> Uuden pyörän ketjut tuntuvan hyppivän rattaiden hampaiden yli laittaessa enemmän painetta polkimille (ylämäissä). Ajattelin ettei vaihtaja vain ole säädöissä ja säädätin vaihteet pyöräliikkeessä, mutta sama ongelma vaivaa edelleen. Pyörässä 7 v Shimano Altus vaihteet. Onkohan edelleen säädöt pielessä vai jotain ihan muuta?



Vaihtajan korvake vääntynyt?

----------


## Munarello

Löytyisiköhän jostain krossariin uutta keskiölaakeria seuraavilla spekseillä: BB30, 73mm ja Praxiksen M30 kammet eli 30mm vetopuolella ja 28mm toisella puolen? Siinä taitaa olla nyt tämmöinen: https://praxiscycles.com/product/m30-bb30pf30-mtb/

Bikeshop.fi näyttäisi olevan maahantuoja joten pitää laittaa spostia olisiko niillä, mutta eihän sen välttämättä tarvitsisi olla Praxiksen tekemä vaan muitakin voi kokeilla.

----------


## paaton

Mun mielestä tuohon ei käy mikään muu keskiö. Tosi hyvä ja toimiva keskiöratkaisu, mutta ei todellakaan yleinen. Kun saat tilattua oikein keskiön, niin itse vaihtaisin jatkossa pelkkiä laakereita. 6806 on aika varmasti 30mm puoli ja toistakin puolta näyttää saavan ainakin endurolta. Mitat tietystikkin pitää vielä varmistaa.

https://www.bike24.com/p2378773.html

----------


## paaton

Tuohan on siis toiminnaltaan samanlainen kuin sramin gxp, mutta isommalla akselilla. Oikean levyiseen 30mm keskiöön voisi tietystikkin vaihtaa 28mm laakerin toiselle puolelle, tai sorvata sisään olakkeellisen holkin. Mutta todennäköisesti menee säätmiseksi leveyden kanssa, eikä sopivia pölysuojia löydy. Eli tilaisin sen orginaalin.

----------


## Munarello

Nonnih, jotain tuommoista itsekin arvelin. Tässä on muutama vaihtoehto eli joko Bikeshop pystyy toimittamaan, ostetaan suoraan Praxikselta (tuskin näin) tai antaa napsua ja vaihdetaan sitten joskus.

----------


## paaton

> Nonnih, jotain tuommoista itsekin arvelin. Tässä on muutama vaihtoehto eli joko Bikeshop pystyy toimittamaan, ostetaan suoraan Praxikselta (tuskin näin) tai antaa napsua ja vaihdetaan sitten joskus.



No jos sinulla on tuo praxis nyt siellä jo paikallaan, niin osta ihmeessä pelkät laakerit. Maksaa muutaman kympin ja nuo on nopea vaihtaa.

Edit: Ja jos se napsaa, niin kannattaa nyt varmistaa tuleeko se laakereista, vai onko hiekkaa päässyt rungon ja BB-kuoren väliin. Keskiön joutuu käyttämään irti, jos laakerit on ehjät.

----------


## hitlike

Nyt kaivattaisiin fiksumpien ideoita. Kasaan runkoon rymyttely cyclocrossaria ja laatikosta löytyy seuraavia osia:


- 1x kampisarja (Shimpan 105:t kammet 42 hampaisella NW eturattaalla)

- GRX400 takavaihtaja 10 speed

- 105 10 speed pakka (11-36) sekä ketju

- cantijarrut


Mitenhän tuosta kannattaisi lähteä liikkeelle että selviäisi mahdollisimman pienellä rahalla? Kampisarja nyt ainakin jää koska universaalein. Tottakai houkutus käyttää myös takavaihtaja ja pakka hyväksi on suuri mutta sitten pitäisi hommata kahvat jotka on kuitenkin se kallein osa.

Vaikka 10 vaihdetta riittäisi mennen tullen, 11 vaihteiset kahvat lienee samoja hintoja tai vain hieman kalliimmat kuin 10 vaihteiset joten olisiko nyt järkevää vaan laittaa suoraa kokonaan uusi 11 vaihteinen? Ensiksi tuli mieleen että se tulee kyllä turhan kalliiksi uusine vaihtajineen, ketjuineen ja pakkoineen vaikka kahvat onkin se yksittäinen kallein osa.

Tulisiko kellekään mieleen jotain ghettoratkaisua miten toutettaa fiksusti 1x10 kahvat? Lisämutkana vielä että oltava mekaanisella jarruvedolla koska cantileverit.

PS. Tämän voisi myös hätätilanteessa toteuttaa suoralla tangolla mutta toimiiko joku MTB nappishifteri GRX takavaihtajan kanssa?

----------


## Hajastus

Moi. 

Mistä levyjarrusatulat 105 kahvoihin , mekaaniset

----------


## metusala

> Nyt kaivattaisiin fiksumpien ideoita. Kasaan runkoon rymyttely cyclocrossaria ja laatikosta löytyy seuraavia osia:
> 
> 
> - 1x kampisarja (Shimpan 105:t kammet 42 hampaisella NW eturattaalla)
> 
> - GRX400 takavaihtaja 10 speed
> 
> - 105 10 speed pakka (11-36) sekä ketju
> 
> ...



Tässä soveltuvuustaulukko:
https://productinfo.shimano.com/#/co...453&acid=C-454
Nopeasti katsottuna, tarkista:
Tiagran ST-4700-R näyttää sopivan GRX400 takavaihtajalle jos vaierijarrut, kaveriksi ST-4700-L, etuvaihtaja jää kytkemättä. 
5700 sarjan 105:lle sopivat 11-36 takapakat on ohjattavissa myös GRX400 vaihtajalla.

----------


## hitlike

> Tässä soveltuvuustaulukko:
> https://productinfo.shimano.com/#/co...453&acid=C-454
> Nopeasti katsottuna, tarkista:
> Tiagran ST-4700-R näyttää sopivan GRX400 takavaihtajalle jos vaierijarrut, kaveriksi ST-4700-L, etuvaihtaja jää kytkemättä. 
> 5700 sarjan 105:lle sopivat 11-36 takapakat on ohjattavissa myös GRX400 vaihtajalla.



Kiitos vastauksesta.

Hittolainen kun nuo Tiagra kahvatkin on satasen kipale, etenkin harmittaisi maksaa toinen satanen etenkin siitä vasemmasta jarrukahvasta kun shiftermekanismit menee hukkaan ilman etuvaihtajaa.



Eikös SRAM road-kahvat ja SRAM mtb-takavaihtajat toimi yhteen ainakin 10 speediin asti? Ja nämä taas kaikki toimii Shimanon pakoilla ja ketjuilla?

Jos näin, voisi myydä tuon GRX takavaihtajan pois ja tilata esim seuraavat osat:

https://www.bike24.com/p228573.html
https://www.bike24.com/p269617.html
https://www.bike24.com/p2137652.html

Missaanko jotain?

----------


## Kuminauha

Mikähän on kun olen päivittämässä kaupunkimankeliin (DBS allroad) 11sp voimansiirtoa. 

Pakkana XT M8000 11-40
Vaihtaja Deore M5100 SGS
Edessä 1x 36T narrowide
HG-701-11 116L ketju

Ongelma on siis, että vaihtaja on todella oudossa asennossa vaikka mittasin ketjun shimanon ohjeen mukaan, eli isoimman ympäri (ei vaihtajan häkin läpi) ja jättää 5 linkkiä. Pienimmällä rattaalla häkki oisoittaa jo suoraan alaspäin. Isommille vaihtaessa tietenkin sitten sojottaa suoraan eteenpäin. En nyt ymmärrä miksi tuo ketjun mittaus on mennyt näin metsään. Tuntuu, että toi 116L ketju ei edes täydessä mitassa riittäis (en poistanu ku yhden linkin).

EDIT: Voisiko olla, että tuo pitkähäkkinen vaihtaja on se syy? Eli olisi liian iso?

----------


## metusala

> Kiitos vastauksesta.
> 
> Hittolainen kun nuo Tiagra kahvatkin on satasen kipale, etenkin harmittaisi maksaa toinen satanen etenkin siitä vasemmasta jarrukahvasta kun shiftermekanismit menee hukkaan ilman etuvaihtajaa.
> 
> 
> 
> Eikös SRAM road-kahvat ja SRAM mtb-takavaihtajat toimi yhteen ainakin 10 speediin asti? Ja nämä taas kaikki toimii Shimanon pakoilla ja ketjuilla?
> 
> Jos näin, voisi myydä tuon GRX takavaihtajan pois ja tilata esim seuraavat osat:
> ...



Tuntuu, että olet oikeassa.
http://blog.artscyclery.com/science-...compatibility/
SRAM (Exact Actuation) 10 Road/Mountain shifter cable pull 3.1mm
Shimano/SRAM 10-speed cassette sprocket pitch     3.95mm

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Mikähän on kun olen päivittämässä kaupunkimankeliin (DBS allroad) 11sp voimansiirtoa. 
> 
> Pakkana XT M8000 11-40
> Vaihtaja Deore M5100 SGS
> Edessä 1x 36T narrowide
> HG-701-11 116L ketju
> 
> Ongelma on siis, että vaihtaja on todella oudossa asennossa vaikka mittasin ketjun shimanon ohjeen mukaan, eli isoimman ympäri (ei vaihtajan häkin läpi) ja jättää 5 linkkiä. Pienimmällä rattaalla häkki oisoittaa jo suoraan alaspäin. Isommille vaihtaessa tietenkin sitten sojottaa suoraan eteenpäin. En nyt ymmärrä miksi tuo ketjun mittaus on mennyt näin metsään. Tuntuu, että toi 116L ketju ei edes täydessä mitassa riittäis (en poistanu ku yhden linkin).



Vaihtaja on korvakossa kiinni väärässä asennossa.

----------


## miz

Ylläolevan ongelman välttämiseksi olen aina asentanut ketjun eka kunnolla paikalleen, ja tarkastanut siitä sopivan lyhennyksen. Jos siis välitykset vaihtuu isommin.

Olen satavarma että kyselisin täällä samaa asiaa jos toimisin noiden rattaan ympäri + x linkkiä ohjeiden mukaan.

Jos on sopivan pituinen korvattava ketju paikalla mallina, kuten yleensä on, tuota ongelmaa ei tietty ole.

----------


## Kuminauha

^^^^No se toimii jotenkuten, mutta isoimmalla rattaalla tekee aika ärsyttävää ääntä ku ylempi rissa lähinnä vaan hipoo ketjua. Vaihtaa myös laiskasti kun ylempi rissa ei oo ohjaamassa ketjua yhtä tehokkaasti.

^^Vaihtaja on huolellisesti laitettu korvakkeeseen niin, että se vaihtajassa oleva kynsi on kovakkeen kynttä vasten. B-ruuvin säätö on niin auki ku saa mut silti ylempi rissa tosi kaukana isoimmasta rattaasta.

^Pitää varmaa tommonen 126/138 ketju jostain löytää. Ainoa mitä oon löytäny saatavilla tällä hetkellä on M8000 e-bike ketjua, vois tommosenkin hommaa. Toi 116 linkkinen ketju ei nyt sit ois riittäny ees lyhentämättömänä. Tämä yhdistelmä siis keskiöstä taka-akseliin mitta 450mm ja 40T takana, 36T edessä. Vertasin myös sähkötäpärin 51/34T ketjun pituuteen ja aika saman pituset on. Toki tos täpärissä pari senttiä lyhyempi chainstay.

Nyt olis silcan super secret blendillä uppovahattu 115L 11sp 701 ketju varmaan myynnissä jos uusi ketju toimii paremmin. :Hymy: 

Pöyrässä on ollut alunperin 3x7 voimansiirto ja ajattelin kanssa voiko toi korvake olla jotenkin epäyhteensopiva modernien voimansiirtojen kanssa?

----------


## paaton

Otas kuva tuosta laitteesta, niin näkee mihin suuntaan vaihtaja osoitaa. Siis onko se asennettu runkoon jotenkin väärin.

Edit: Juurikin tuo korvake. Vähän epäilen, ettei vaihtaja ole tosiaankaan oikeassa asennossa.

----------


## Zykkel

Jos takavaihtaja on jotenkin oudossa asennossa niin olisiko B-tension säätö totaalisesti pielessä? Tuollainen löytyy vielä Saksasta:
Shimano XTR / Dura Ace CN-HG901 Chain 11-speed - with Quick Link - 138 Links (bike24.com) tai sitten jos et muuta löydä, niin toinen samanlainen ketju ja siitä ketjulukolla pieni pätkä jatkoksi perään. Aika monet säästää ne pätkät mitkä on jäänyt ketjun vaihdossa yli. Minäkin, mutta ei ole nyt kuin yhden 10 speed mallin ketjujen pätkiä.

Edit. Olitkin jo tuota B-tension ruuvia säätänyt. Laita kuva niin varmaan saat kommentteja näkyykö siinä jotain erikoista.

----------


## Kuminauha

Tässä nyt muutama kuva asennuksesta, ylseikuva isoimmalla ja pienimmällä rattaalla. Noissa siis B ruuvi on säädetty niin, että ylempi rissa on niin lähellä pakkaa kun mahdollista (täysin auki). Sen kiristäminen vaan pahentaa tilannetta.

----------


## vihtis83

> Mikähän on kun olen päivittämässä kaupunkimankeliin (DBS allroad) 11sp voimansiirtoa. 
> 
> Pakkana XT M8000 11-40
> Vaihtaja Deore M5100 SGS
> Edessä 1x 36T narrowide
> HG-701-11 116L ketju
> 
> Ongelma on siis, että vaihtaja on todella oudossa asennossa vaikka mittasin ketjun shimanon ohjeen mukaan, eli isoimman ympäri (ei vaihtajan häkin läpi) ja jättää 5 linkkiä. Pienimmällä rattaalla häkki oisoittaa jo suoraan alaspäin. Isommille vaihtaessa tietenkin sitten sojottaa suoraan eteenpäin. En nyt ymmärrä miksi tuo ketjun mittaus on mennyt näin metsään. Tuntuu, että toi 116L ketju ei edes täydessä mitassa riittäis (en poistanu ku yhden linkin).
> 
> EDIT: Voisiko olla, että tuo pitkähäkkinen vaihtaja on se syy? Eli olisi liian iso?



Tuo vaihtaja sopii speksien mukaan vain pakalle jonka suurin ratas on 51-piikkinen. Pienemmällä rattaalla se jää liian kauas rattaasta. Siinä siis ongelma. Sulla on siis väärä pakka.

----------


## Kuminauha

> Jos takavaihtaja on jotenkin oudossa asennossa niin olisiko B-tension säätö totaalisesti pielessä? Tuollainen löytyy vielä Saksasta:
> Shimano XTR / Dura Ace CN-HG901 Chain 11-speed - with Quick Link - 138 Links (bike24.com) tai sitten jos et muuta löydä, niin toinen samanlainen ketju ja siitä ketjulukolla pieni pätkä jatkoksi perään. Aika monet säästää ne pätkät mitkä on jäänyt ketjun vaihdossa yli. Minäkin, mutta ei ole nyt kuin yhden 10 speed mallin ketjujen pätkiä.
> 
> Edit. Olitkin jo tuota B-tension ruuvia säätänyt. Laita kuva niin varmaan saat kommentteja näkyykö siinä jotain erikoista.



Tolla 138 linkkisellä saisin varmaan rakennettua 2 oikean pituista ketjua  :Hymy: . Yks ylimääränen quick linkki vaan.

----------


## Kuminauha

> Tuo vaihtaja sopii speksien mukaan vain pakalle jonka suurin ratas on 51-piikkinen. Pienemmällä rattaalla se jää liian kauas rattaasta. Siinä siis ongelma. Sulla on siis väärä pakka.



Jos mulla ois vielä isompi pakka, niin silloinhan toi tilanne ois vielä korostuneempi. Toki on suunniteltu sille, ajattelin kuitenkin että se on lähinnä sen max kapasitetti.

----------


## vihtis83

> Jos mulla ois vielä isompi pakka, niin silloinhan toi tilanne ois vielä korostuneempi. Toki on suunniteltu sille, ajattelin kuitenkin että se on lähinnä sen max kapasitetti.



Ei välttämättä. Sillon sulla pitäisi olla myös pidempi ketju mutta vaihtajan ylempi ratas olisi myös lähempänä isoa ratasta ja vaihtaja sojottaisi samalla tavalle eteen kuin nytkin. Pidemmällä ketjulla vaihtaja menee sitten pikkurattaalla enemmän vaakasuoraan taaksepäin. Shimanon spekseissä kerrotaan tuon kapasiteetiksi 40 hammasta (51-11=40) sekä low sprocket max=51 ja low sprocket min=51. Tuo vaihtaja on ihan oikeasti siis suunniteltu toimimaan vain tuon 11-51 pakan kanssa. Tietty tuo voisi paremmin toimia tuon 11-40 pakankin kanssa jos ketjua pidentäisi?

----------


## Zykkel

En ainakaan itse näe noissa kuvissa mitään ihmeellistä, paitsi tietenkin sen että ketju on hiukan liian lyhyt. Luulisin, että takavaihtajasi kyllä toimii tuolla 11-40 pakalla. Minulla itselläni on nyt käytössä Deore RD-M6000 GS vaihtaja ja senkin speceissä lukee: Only compatible with the gear ratio 11-42. Tuo 11-42 pakka minulla oli käytössä vain muutaman kuukauden, kun pyörä oli aivan uusi ja sen jälkeen 12-32, 11-34. Loistavasti toimii näillä pakoilla. Silloin kun vaihdoin 11-42 pakan -> 12-32 vaihdoin kyllä myös ketjun ja sovitin sen pituuden tuohon uuteen yhdistelmään, eli en ole varma miten olisi toiminut jos olisin vaan sen pakan vaihtanut ja jättänyt vanhan 11-42 pakkaan sovitetun ketjun vaihtamatta. Minulla on myös B-tension ruuvi täysin auki.

----------


## Kuminauha

Koitan nyt eka pidemmällä ketjulla ja katson mitä käy. Voi olla että joutuu ton ison rieskan vielä hommaa.

----------


## vihtis83

> Koitan nyt eka pidemmällä ketjulla ja katson mitä käy. Voi olla että joutuu ton ison rieskan vielä hommaa.



Kannattaa toki kokeilla sitä pidempää ketjua. Tuo mitoitustapa millä uuden ketjun mittasit, toimii hyvin kyllä silloin kun isoin ratas on tuo 51t mutta tuolla 40t rattaalla ketju jää samalla mitoitustavalla liian lyhyeksi. Ketjun pituushan vaikuttaa tuollaisella vaihtajalla rissan etäisyyteen pakasta, rissa jää siis liian kauas joka rattaan kohdalla.

----------


## TheMiklu

Onko tuo isoin takaratas - eturatas +5 linkkiä tosiaan joku Shimanon erikoismitoitus? +2 linkkiä on normaalisti ollut suositus. Kuvissa ketju näyttää liian pitkältä ja sitä edelleen haluttais jatkaa. 
Joku muuttunut mitoituksessa nyt 12 systeemien myötä vai tosiaan koskee vain shimppaa?

Edit: +2 tosiaankin tarkoittaa lyhintä yksikköä mitä ketjua voi pikaliittimen kanssa lyhentää/pidentää. +4 on seuraava pätkä.

----------


## Zykkel

Onhan netissä jopa valmiita laskureita ja kaavoja joita voi käyttää, mutta ainakin itselläni ne näyttää niin erikoisia lukuja, että sovittelen ketjun pituuden musta tuntuu manuaali menetelmällä. Pääasia, että toimii. :Hymy:

----------


## marco1

Vikana tuo erikoinen takavaihtaja 51-rattaalle kuten jo todettukin. Jos ei saa lähemmäksi b-ruuvia säätämällä (tässä pitäis modata b-ruuvin stopparia?) niin ei tuu hyvää millään ketjun mitalla.

----------


## 0802905

Takapään akselissa välystä. Polkiessa hieman voimakkaammin takapää pitää pientä naksuttelua jonka kuulee ja aistii jalassa polkimien kautta. Paikansin mielestäni äänen lähteen, joka on taka-akseli. Laitoin alumiini teippiä hieman akselin päähään kasvattaakseni ympärysmittaa- Lisäsin teippiä myös akselin "päätykartion?" ympärille. Ongelma poistui aluksi. N. 150km jälkeen naksahtelu on palanut, muttei ole läheskään yhtä paha. Runko on 3t strada ja akseli syntace x-12 12mmx142mm, molemmat pakasta vedettyjä.

Ennen kuin alan miettiä yhteydenottoa jälleenmyyjään, arvuuttelen olisiko ongelma vain akselissa vai rungon toleransseissa ja miten selvittää asia itse. Mieleni ei tee palauttaa runkoa kesken kauden ja purkaa kaasaamaani pyörää.
Merlin bikes tuli  vastaan rahallisesti, kun rungon etuhaarukan kierteet olivat kontaminoituneet epoxsista/hartsista. Joten odotan myös yhtä hyvää palvelua tämän ongelman osalta.

----------


## Aakoo

Shimanolla on noille pienemmille pakoille vaihtaja M5120. Tuosta kuvien vaihtajastahan puuttuu kokonaan B-linkki, eli on tosiaan tarkoitettu vain noille 51t pakoille. Ei tuosta saa toimivaa vaikka laittaisi kuinka pitkän ketjun, ylärissa jää 7 sentin päähän isoimmasta rattaasta.

----------


## Kuminauha

> Onko tuo isoin takaratas - eturatas +5 linkkiä tosiaan joku Shimanon erikoismitoitus? +2 linkkiä on normaalisti ollut suositus. Kuvissa ketju näyttää liian pitkältä ja sitä edelleen haluttais jatkaa. 
> Joku muuttunut mitoituksessa nyt 12 systeemien myötä vai tosiaan koskee vain shimppaa?
> 
> Edit: +2 tosiaankin tarkoittaa lyhintä yksikköä mitä ketjua voi pikaliittimen kanssa lyhentää/pidentää. +4 on seuraava pätkä.



Ihan vaihtajan manuaalissa tämä mitoitusohje on. Nämä toki sillä oletuksella, että käytössä olisi saman osasarjan (M5100) takapakat ja eturattaat.

----------


## vihtis83

Tässä vielä kuvat miltä näyttä kun ketju on tuon yllä olevan ohjeen mukaan mitoitettu, vaihtaja ja kasetti M51000:

----------


## Zykkel

^Tuosta alemmasta kuvasta voi päätellä, että *vihtis83*:lla ketju on lähes maksimi pituudessa mikä tuossa vielä mahtuu pyörimään. ^^Ylemmässä kuvassa ketjun rata näyttää aika samalta ylempään ohjainpyörään nähden kuin *Kuminauhalla*. Jos ymmärsin oikein, niin hänellä tuo ei kuitenkaan toimi täysin tyydyttävästi: "*No se toimii jotenkuten, mutta isoimmalla rattaalla tekee aika ärsyttävää ääntä ku ylempi rissa lähinnä vaan hipoo ketjua*" Kun kyseessä osien yhdistelmä johon ei suoraan voi soveltaa valmistajan ohjetta, niin mielestäni tuohon ylempään ohjainpyörään hänen pitää saada hiukan enemmän kulmaa ketjuun nähden. Kun B-tension säätö on jo kokeiltu ei tuossa oikein ole muuta vaihtoehtoa kuin hiukan pidemmällä ketjulla kokeilla tai sitten alkamaan osia enemmänkin vaihtamaan. Tietenkin jos jollain on parempi ehdotus niin mielelläni myös itse sen kuulisin, koska ei sitä tiedä koska edessä on sama ongelma.

  Edit. ^^Ylemmässä kuvassa ketjun rata näyttää aika samalta ylempään ohjainpyörään nähden kuin Kuminauhalla* 
Vai olisiko siinä kuitenkin hiukan enemmän kulmaa, eikä ole aivan niin suora verrattuna Kuminauhan kuvaan?

*Velobialla Helsingissä näyttäisi olevan HG701 ketjua 138 pituisena 2 kpl varastossa.Shimano Ultegra | XT CN-HG701 11v ketju - Velobia Bike Co. Oy

----------


## marco1

Voihan tuossa ongelmapyörässä viilata vaihtajankorvaketta siten että vaihtaja pääsee kääntymään enemmän eteen. 
Ei tuosta hyvin toimivaa saa millään muuten kuin toisella vaihtajalla, vahva veikkaus.

----------


## Jussiko

Onko suosituksia, missä Tampereella/Pirkanmaalla sujuisi vaivattomasti uuden kehän vaihtaminen takakiekkoon? Yksityishenkilökin sopii, jos jollain halua ja ammattitaitoa tehdä. Tuntuu isoimmissa liikkeissä huoltojonot ulottuvan useamman viikon päähän..

----------


## wlfwd

> Ketjut, pakka, eturattaat tai kaikki edellä mainituista kulahtanut. Paljonko voimansiirrolla mahtaa olla ajettu?



Tuolloin oli ajettu noin 40 km.
Ongelma poistui huolellisemmalla säädöllä. "Nykiminen" tulikin vaihtajasta, eikä ketjujen hyppimisestä rattaiden hampaiden yli.

----------


## Kuminauha

Testaan nyt toisella (pitemmällä ketjulla). Jossei futaa ni laitan uuen pakan. Toi nykynen pakka tuli fillatorilta halvalla, ja saan sen varmaan iha ok myytyä.

----------


## ilkkaluukkonen

> Onko suosituksia, missä Tampereella/Pirkanmaalla sujuisi vaivattomasti uuden kehän vaihtaminen takakiekkoon? Yksityishenkilökin sopii, jos jollain halua ja ammattitaitoa tehdä. Tuntuu isoimmissa liikkeissä huoltojonot ulottuvan useamman viikon päähän..



Kannattaa kysyä täältä: https://servizio-corse.com/

----------


## Trecu

Missä vika kun kampi on lähteä pyörimään mukaan ja alkaa pikkasen tärisemään niin kuin tuossa lopussa? Tärinä tuntuu kädessäkin jos laittaa käden polkimelle. Vaihdettu juuri uusi vapaaratas enkä ole vielä kerennyt ajamaan.

https://i.imgur.com/4XOBmT5.mp4

----------


## Kanuuna

^Vika vai ominaisuus? Vaparin kynsien jousi lienee kohtuu kireä (=hyvä) ja/tai rasvat on jämäkät. Ketjuöljyä hampaiden rasvaksi voi halutessaan koittaa ensi töiksi.

----------


## Trecu

> ^Vika vai ominaisuus? Vaparin kynsien jousi lienee kohtuu kireä (=hyvä) ja/tai rasvat on jämäkät. Ketjuöljyä hampaiden rasvaksi voi halutessaan koittaa ensi töiksi.



Kiitti vastauksesta. Täytyypä avata ja koittaa voitelua.

----------


## JackOja

Tai vain ajelet jonkin aikaa ja tilanne notkistuu.

----------


## Kanuuna

^Kyllä. Ja eihän tuo sinällään mitään haittaa. Muuta kuin tuntuu värisevän.

----------


## ruuduntakaa

Kahdet kiekot, kummassakin SXL 12sp pakka. Eri merkkisissä vapareissa "syvyyssuunnassa" heittojako?
Nimittäin kiekkoja vaihtaessa on yläraja säädettävä aina uusiksi. Samoin hienosäätö vaijerille.

Muutoinkin jännä että toinen setti toimii kuin kello, toisessa taas pientä epämääräisyyttä varsinkin alaspäin tiputtaessa.

Kummallista.

----------


## marco1

^ei tarvitse olla isoa eroa vapaarattaan sijainnissa että tulee säädön tarvetta kiekkoa vaihtaessa. Lisäksi jotkut vapaarattaat vähän "löysiä" ts. niissä on klappia joka ehkä vaikuttaa vaihteiden täsmällisyyteen. Yleensä ongelmat kiekonvaihdossa on kyllä jarrulevyn kohdistamisessa.

----------


## ruuduntakaa

Mulla taas jarrulevyt on kummillakin kiekoilla just eikä melkein kohdallaan.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Purkk1

Mulla on -21 vuoden spessu fuse 27.5 ja ajattelin vaihtaa tubelessiin. Renkaat on tubeless ready mut oletettavasti vanteisiin joudun teipin hankkimaan. Vanne on siis Stout Trail 27.5, 38mm internal width. Kyssäri onkin, että mikä teipin leveys olisi hyvä? Joillain valmistajilla on 39mm ja osalla taas 40mm. Vai onko käytännössä mitään väliä?

----------


## metusala

Laittaisin teipin joka täyttää koko vanteen pohjan ja nousee pikkasen reunille. Vanteen pohja ei ole suora niin 40 - 42 mm leveä olisi sellainen.

----------


## kauris

> ^Kyllä. Ja eihän tuo sinällään mitään haittaa. Muuta kuin tuntuu värisevän.



Mutta tuntuuko vain kädellä kokeillen. Väriseekö kengänpohjan läpikin tuntuen pyörällä ajaessasi? Jos ei niin unohda koko asia.

----------


## Kanuuna

> Mutta tuntuuko vain kädellä kokeillen. Väriseekö kengänpohjan läpikin tuntuen pyörällä ajaessasi? Jos ei niin unohda koko asia.



Jotenkin näytti viteolta siltä, ettei mitään pahempaa, kuten kynsi poikki, kynsi pois paikaltaan tai jousi poikki, olisi käynyt, kun noin tasaisesti väristää.

----------


## Trecu

> Jotenkin näytti viteolta siltä, ettei mitään pahempaa, kuten kynsi poikki, kynsi pois paikaltaan tai jousi poikki, olisi käynyt, kun noin tasaisesti väristää.



En ole vielä kerennyt tekemään mitään pyörälle.  Siihen tuli semmoinen poikkeus entiseen et kun akseli oli sopivalla kireydellä niin vipu näytti lähes suoraan eteenpäin. Mutta nyt se on siinä kohdassa löysä ja sopiva kireys on löytyy vasta kun se vipu sojottaa suoraan alas? Mutta ei kai sitä nyt niin voi jättää onkimaan kaiken maailman risuja mukaan, kiviin ja kantoihin kolisemaan? Saa sitten kiristää vielä ylimääräiset 90° et saa sen vaakatasoon sojottamaan pois maata kuokkimasta.
Kävi vielä niin et en vapaaratasta itse vaihtanut vaan vein pelkän kiekon liikkeeseen vianmääritykseen ja korjattavaksi.

----------


## Kanuuna

> En ole vielä kerennyt tekemään mitään pyörälle.  Siihen tuli semmoinen poikkeus entiseen et kun akseli oli sopivalla kireydellä niin vipu näytti lähes suoraan eteenpäin. Mutta nyt se on siinä kohdassa löysä ja sopiva kireys on löytyy vasta kun se vipu sojottaa suoraan alas? Mutta ei kai sitä nyt niin voi jättää onkimaan kaiken maailman risuja mukaan, kiviin ja kantoihin kolisemaan? Saa sitten kiristää vielä ylimääräiset 90° et saa sen vaakatasoon sojottamaan pois maata kuokkimasta.
> Kävi vielä niin et en vapaaratasta itse vaihtanut vaan vein pelkän kiekon liikkeeseen vianmääritykseen ja korjattavaksi.



Läpiakseleissa on monesti kahvan kulman säätömahdollisuus. Joko kuusiokololla tai kuten DT:llä ihan vaan vetämällä ja pyörittämällä sopivaan kohtaan. 
Pikalinkuissa säätö tapahtuu voimansiirron puolelta mutteria pyörittämällä ja vääntämällä ei voimansiirron puolen kahva kireälle. 
En nyt muista, mikä akselityyppi pyörässäsi oli.

----------


## Kuminauha

Noniin, pitempi ketju saatu, hieman lyhennetty, asennettu. Homma toimii nyt aika hyvin. Eli kyllä tämän saa toimimaan 11-40T pakalla kun vaan jättää shimanon ohjeen ketjun mitoituksesta pois. Tämä on toki ymmärrettävää, kun ohje on tehty sillä olettamuksella, että käytetään M5100 11-51T pakkaa. Vähän vielä empii, kun vaihtaa isoimmalta yhden alaspäin, mutta ton saan varmaa hienosäädöllä tottelee.





Ketjulinja on vähän huono tolla nelikantti kampisetillä isoimmilla (takapakan) rattailla, varmaan ois parempi ku vaihtas johonki modernimpaan keskiöön ja 1x kampisettiin. Ketju kyllä pysyy paikallaan, mutta vähän ääntä pitää. Ehdotuksia 104bcd kammista + BSA keskiöstä voi ehdottaa, mahd edukkaita.

----------


## Trecu

> Läpiakseleissa on monesti kahvan kulman säätömahdollisuus. Joko kuusiokololla tai kuten DT:llä ihan vaan vetämällä ja pyörittämällä sopivaan kohtaan. 
> Pikalinkuissa säätö tapahtuu voimansiirron puolelta mutteria pyörittämällä ja vääntämällä ei voimansiirron puolen kahva kireälle. 
> En nyt muista, mikä akselityyppi pyörässäsi oli.



Miten on jäänyt huomaamatta et tuosta läpiakselista saa kahvan asentoa muutettua? Tuossa oli 3mm kuusiokolo. 
Avasin ja laitoin parfiiniöljyä liukasteeksi kynsien väliin. Siellä kun oli jotain vaaleata nahkeata vaseliinia tjms.
Jos huomenna kerkeäisi lähteä jo kokeilemaan

----------


## skoto

Vanhan tiagra (4500?) STI kahvan korvaaja pitäisi löytää. Ajatus oli mahdollisesti vaihtaa uuteen Tiagra 4700 sarjaan  ja päivittää samalla jarrut hydrauliseksi. 4700 ei ole kuitenkaan ilmeisesti sellaisenaan yhteensopiva vanha 10-vaihteisen  tiagran kanssa. Mitähän pitää samalla vaihtaa, että saisi toimivan kombinaation? Riittääkö vaihtaja vai pitääkö vaihtaa myös pakka ja jos pakka niin myös keskiö tai koko takapyörä?

----------


## Trecu

50km koeajo tehty ja pelaa täydellisesti

----------


## makton

GRX kahvoista (810) alkoi vuotamaan jarrukammion tms tiiviste, oman mokan seurauksena. Näemmä uusien kahvojen kanssa pitää olla tarkempi, miten jarrun sylintereitä puristelee takaisin sisään.  Tiivisteessä ei näy silmämääräisesti halkeamaa/reikää, mutta vuotaa silti. Saakohan tuota korjattua mitenkään, tai onko näitä varaosina missään?

----------


## K.Kuronen

Löytyykö osalle varaosanumeroa räjäytyskuvassa.  Muistaakseni ultegra kahvaan ei ollut tuota rakkoa saatavilla erikseen.  Olikohan kahvaan lisätty öljyä jossakin vaiheessa palojen kuluessa?

----------


## makton

Räjäytyskuvassa ei ole tuota kammiota avattuna, eli siihen ei ole varaosaa? Laitoin ilmatessa hitusen liikaa öljyä, kun yritin saada loppuja ilmoja pois. Uudemmissa kahvoissa ei näemmä paljoakaan tarvii jarrupaloja/sylintereitä painaa sisään.

----------


## 0802905

Eikö tämä video kerro, että rungon akselin reijän tolenranssit ei vät ole kohdillaan?

https://youtu.be/5GfsPbPkjIE

----------


## palikka

Pöh, olen tilannut joskus syksyllä Sram Level TL -jarruille bleedkit.comin Edge editionin ja nyt kokeilin noita jarrumäntään, niin T10-ruuvihan siinä on eikä tota bleeding edge porttia. En tainnu olla tilatessa satavarma sillonkaan mutta ketuttaa kun en tajunnut ostaa versiota, jossa olisi 2 standardiruiskua ja 1 bleeding edge. Muutenkin just tuossa mallissa on hemmetin ristiriitasta tietoa tosta että kumpi se nyt on...

Saanko mää jostain pyöräliikkeestä (Oulusta) tollasen pelkän letkun clampilla ja siinä sopivat adapterit?

On mulla XLC:n valmistama joku halpa shimanon ilmausarjakin, kattelin, että siinä on lähes samannäkönen adapteri kierteellä, joka sopisi tuohon bleedkitin ruiskuunkin mutta letku clampilla jää tällöin välistä pois ja vaikka kierreosa sopisikin kahvaan tai mäntään niin irrotettaessa kyllä sotku tulisi...

----------


## palikka

^tämä tulikin jo selvitettyä. Vähemmän yllättäen ei ollut kuin kokonaisia ilmaussettejä tarjolla ylihintaan. Päätin säästää kympin ja tilasin sitten tän lisäksi yli satasella tavaraa netistä....  :Leveä hymy: 


Osaako joku sanoa noista uusista Shimanon kampisettien ketjulinjoista, että mihin tuo 55mm ketjulinja on tarkoitettu FC-Mx120-malleissa? Tuleeko noita edes minkään pyörien mukana vakiona? Väittää olevansa boostille mutta FC-Mx100-mallit käy myös boostille sekä 135/142 perälle.
Mittasin omastakin pyörästäni 1x11-vaihteiston ketjulinjan joka on ~51mm ja silti 27.5x3.0" rengas ei osu ketjuun pienimmällä vaihteella. Tosin hyvin lähellä mennään. Tässä olisi tavallaan syy käyttää tuota mutta nytkin ketju on suorana vasta 7:nnellä vaihteella, joten huononisi vain ketjulinja entuudestaan pienillä vaihteilla. Toisaalta pari pienintä on hyvin harvinaisessa käytössä, joten yleisillä käyttövaihteilla saattaisi olla parempikin tuo ketjulinja keskimäärin (?). Takana kun on 11-46t pakka. 

Kovassa harkinnassa on siis vanhan deoren kampisetin päivittäminen SLX FC-M7100 tai FC-M7120-malliin 30t-rattaalla. Kumpikin varmaan toimisi? Suosituksia / kokemuksia, anyone?

----------


## Kanuuna

> ^tämä tulikin jo selvitettyä. Vähemmän yllättäen ei ollut kuin kokonaisia ilmaussettejä tarjolla ylihintaan. Päätin säästää kympin ja tilasin sitten tän lisäksi yli satasella tavaraa netistä.... 
> 
> 
> Osaako joku sanoa noista uusista Shimanon kampisettien ketjulinjoista, että mihin tuo 55mm ketjulinja on tarkoitettu FC-Mx120-malleissa? Tuleeko noita edes minkään pyörien mukana vakiona? Väittää olevansa boostille mutta FC-Mx100-mallit käy myös boostille sekä 135/142 perälle.
> Mittasin omastakin pyörästäni 1x11-vaihteiston ketjulinjan joka on ~51mm ja silti 27.5x3.0" rengas ei osu ketjuun pienimmällä vaihteella. Tosin hyvin lähellä mennään. Tässä olisi tavallaan syy käyttää tuota mutta nytkin ketju on suorana vasta 7:nnellä vaihteella, joten huononisi vain ketjulinja entuudestaan pienillä vaihteilla. Toisaalta pari pienintä on hyvin harvinaisessa käytössä, joten yleisillä käyttövaihteilla saattaisi olla parempikin tuo ketjulinja keskimäärin (?). Takana kun on 11-46t pakka. 
> 
> Kovassa harkinnassa on siis vanhan deoren kampisetin päivittäminen SLX FC-M7100 tai FC-M7120-malliin 30t-rattaalla. Kumpikin varmaan toimisi? Suosituksia / kokemuksia, anyone?



Eiköhän kampisetin tai keskiön mukana tule prikat voimansiirron (tai molemmille) puolelle, joilla säädetään ketjulinja.

----------


## nure

^Loppupeleissä jos ketjulinja heittää pari milliä on täysin epäolennainen seikka, ei moisesta kannatta stressata.

----------


## Kanuuna

^Totta sekin.

----------


## nure

Taisi olla 2000luvun puolella kun eka kerran moisesta kuulin ja siihen mennessä koonnut monta hienosti toimivaa pyörää...

----------


## palikka

No en minä sillä stressaa mutta onhan noissa eroa q-factorissa ym. Tärkeinhän tuo on, ettei ketju osu renkaaseen.
Sen verran selvitin asiaa, että toi leveämpi versio tulee tarpeeseen, mikäli on lyhyt chainstay ja levee rengas sekä tarve ovaalille tai isommalle eturattaalle. Tuossa FC-M7120 on 6mm pidempi akseli ja 3mm spacerit laitetaan kampiosien ja laakerin väliin. Nurekin tietää, että tuo on varmasti muutamana gramman painavampi niin se on kaikkea muuta kuin epäolennainen seikka!  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Kollinjoki

Millä keinoin lähtisin lääkitsemään tällaista ongelmaa:
Epätasaisella pinnalla ajaessa kolisee. Näin ei tapahdu silloin, kun käytetään isompia rattaita eli ketju on kireällä. Vaihdoin ketjun kokeeksi ja pituus on kuitenkin mielestäni oikea. En usko, että tuota on varaa lyhentää ja pituus on mitoitettu sen mukaan mikä aiemmassakin ketjussa oli ennen kuin kolinat alkoi. Äänen lähdettä etsitty myös etuvaihtajasta, mutta ei se sieltä tule. Tarkempi tutkiminen ja kuulostelu on osoittanut ääntä kuuluvaksi ennemminkin pakasta. Töyssyissä ja epätasaisuuksissa kuuluva kolahdus on samantapainen kuin silloin, kun ropeltaa pakkaa: rattaat pyörähtävät pari milliä ennen kuin vapaarattaan hammas ottaa kiinni. Ehkä ketju pääsee töyssyissä ja epätasaisuuksissa sen verran elämään, että se liikuttaa pakkaa hieman ja siitä sitten aiheutuu näitä kolinoita. Tosin mielestäni kolisee silloinkin kun poljen, mutta tämä pitäisi varmistaa vielä. 

Mitään ihmeempiä ei ole päässyt tapahtumaan, joka selittäisi mistä tämä uusi epämiellyttävä äänimaailma on päässyt syntymään. Muuta kuin se, että huolimattomasti ketjua putsatessa rätti veti jumiin ja ketju tipahti isomman eturattaan ja häkin väliin, josta kampesin sen takasin rattaalle. Etuvaihtaja vaihtaa nätisti ja on hyvin säädöissä. Takavaihtajakin vaihtaa nätisti. Mitään muuta en nyt keksi kokeiltavaksi, kuin kokeilla saisiko takavaihtajan B-ruuvilla jotain toivottua vaikutusta aikaiseksi, mikä on vielä tekemättä. Mitä muuta tässä kannattaisi vielä kokeilla?

----------


## SSGT-92

" Tarkempi tutkiminen ja kuulostelu on osoittanut ääntä kuuluvaksi ennemminkin pakasta."
Onhan pakka ja vapaaratasrunko välyksettömiä ? Eivät heilu minkään suhteen?
 Minkäs valmistajan osat kyseessä? Niissä kun on rilaisia ratkaisuja esim. laakeroinnin suhteen,ni ois helpompi vikaa haeskella.

----------


## Kollinjoki

> " Tarkempi tutkiminen ja kuulostelu on osoittanut ääntä kuuluvaksi ennemminkin pakasta."
> Onhan pakka ja vapaaratasrunko välyksettömiä ? Eivät heilu minkään suhteen?
>  Minkäs valmistajan osat kyseessä? Niissä kun on rilaisia ratkaisuja esim. laakeroinnin suhteen,ni ois helpompi vihaa haeskella.



Täytyypä nuo välykset ensimmäisenä tutkia. Shimano 105 R7000 kysymyksessä.

----------


## Kollinjoki

Jahas, Park Toolin ukkeli opettaa kiristämään pakkaa samantapaisissa oireissa. Täytyypä lähteä pakka-avainostoksille seuraavaksi.

----------


## Kollinjoki

> Jahas, Park Toolin ukkeli opettaa kiristämään pakkaa samantapaisissa oireissa. Täytyypä lähteä pakka-avainostoksille seuraavaksi.



Vieläkin pärisee. Mikähän piru siinä sitten.

----------


## jalkkis

Tahtoo kokeilla lyhyempää stemmiä / ajoasentoa. Pyörä droppitankoinen CicliB. Nykyinen on 90mm Ritchey Comp, vissiinkin +6 astetta ja olettaisin (mittaamatta toki), että 31,8 ja 1 1/8. Ja tankona joku Ritchey myös.

Aattelin 80mm tai 70mm. Onkohan 70mm jo hiukka lyhyt? Meneekö ohjaus liian hätäiseksi? Jos ottaa lyhyemmän +6 asteella niin tankohan laskee aavistuksen mutta puhutaan muutamasta millistä. Ja toisaalta +17 voisi jo nostaa turhankin paljon? Avaruudettimet ovat jo tangon alapuolella, joten niillä ei voi kompensoida enempää.

Onko näissä laadullisesti mitään merkittäviä eroja? Nyt kun on testaamisesta kyse, niin ei viittiis investoida testeihin...

----------


## Gargamel

Ajoin 60-millisellä vuoden kun pyörä oli liian iso. Kyllä sillä ajamaan pystyy.

----------


## nure

usein lyhyt stemmi kertoo väärästä runkokoosta tai kuskin epäsuhteisista raajoista... Itsellä 90mm ja taitaa vaihtua 110milliseen ja -18asteiseen että asento syvenee...

----------


## Tiiksa

Miten jarrutehoa lisää? Avid BB7 mekaaniset, hiljattain huollettu pyörä, jarrupalat ok, jarrupalojen säädöt juuri ja juuri niin, ettei laahaa. Silti tuntuma kahvoissa turhan väljä. Oli kyllä heti huollosta haettaessa väljä, vaikka huolto "pro-tasoa". Mitä tehtävissä?

----------


## jalkkis

^ Vaijereista tuli minulla, Samat jarrut tai siis BB7 Road. Katso ensin, että kuoret ovat kunnolla paikoillaan kahvoissa ja toisessa päädyssä. Ihan pohjassa asti. Mulla etujarrun kuori oli snadisti irti kahvoista sen takia, että ajan saatossa kahva oli päässyt laskemaan hieman. Sen kun korjasi, niin homma parani huomattavasti.

----------


## nure

Vaijerin kuoret olennainen seikka toiminnalle. Mitkä kahvat täytössä? Tuollainen kuorten irtioleminen pelkkää huolimattomuutta asentaessa, kannattaa olla tarkka...

----------


## Tiiksa

Sellanen retkipyörähenkinen viritys, CaneCreek SCR5 kahvat ja lisäkahvoina keskellä perus CaneCreekit.

----------


## Pulimonni

> Miten jarrutehoa lisää? Avid BB7 mekaaniset, hiljattain huollettu pyörä, jarrupalat ok, jarrupalojen säädöt juuri ja juuri niin, ettei laahaa. Silti tuntuma kahvoissa turhan väljä. Oli kyllä heti huollosta haettaessa väljä, vaikka huolto "pro-tasoa". Mitä tehtävissä?



Kompressoimattomat kuoret toimivat ainakin Spyrejen kanssa samoihin ongelmiin. Pyörähuolloissa tunnutaan asennettavan peruskurssi, ja sitten myydään uudet kalliit jarrut tilalle.

----------


## nure

Itsellä maantiepyörässä Spyre SLC, Force kahvoina ja Giro Gliden vaijerit ja kuoret, pitää kuin tauti.

----------


## Tiiksa

Salsan kahvat ne onkin ne keskilisäkahvat. Ehkä tuolla set upilla jarrutuntumaa ei kovin herkäksi saakaan. Lisäkahvoja käytän melkein koko ajan, ja puoleen väliin täytyy ne kahvasta, että kunnolla jarruttaa. Herkempi ois parempi.

----------


## nure

Kannattaa skipata nuo lisäkahvat, jos käytät niitä paljon niin väärän tyyppinen tanko käytössä ja turha odottaa tehoja.

----------


## VanDamme

Löytyykö Suomesta asiantuntevaa pyörähuoltoa tai -korjaamoa, joka kasaisi kiekkoja asiakkaan toiveiden mukaan? Naapurin vanha herrasmies ja alan old school- harrastaja haluaisi kunnolliset vanhanajan kiekot, oikeilla osilla, mutta kaupasta niitä ei löydy. Osaako kukaan suositella, mistä näitä kannattaisi kysellä?

----------


## Palovamma

Maastopyörässä XT vaihtajat edessä ja takana. 2x9 kombolla. Fillari ostettu käytettynä ja ollut nyt ajossa kuukauden. Sellaista ongelmaa ilmennyt nyt kolmisen kertaa, että ketju hyppää vaihtajan alimmalta rissalta pois. Mikä voisi olla vialla? Onko ketju liian pitkä? Pitääkö vaihtajaa säätää? Rissan hampaat ei näytä erityisen kuluneilta. En ole tähän oikein mitään logiikkaa löytänyt, kun on tapahtunut kerran vain normaalisti polkiessa tasaisella assulla, ilman että vaihdoin vaihteita.

----------


## TERU

Häkki tai korvake vähän sujahtanut?
Ei tarvi isoa rymäystä, nuo ensin tulee mieleen, monta muutakin, ketjun pituuttakin katsoa molemmissa ääriasennoissa, lyhentää sopivaksi, ei tarvi ylipitkää.

----------


## Fedu

Olisi tarvis is-pm -levyjarruadapterille taakse 160mm levylle. Varastosta löytyy samanmoinen eteen niin onko ne samanlaiset eteen ja taakse vai pitääkö käydä kaupoilla?

----------


## ATK

^ IS-adapterien mitoitus on erilainen edessä ja takana, mutta käyvät yleensä muuten päittäin. 180mm IS to PM -adapteri edessä muuttuu takana 160mm levylle sopivaksi ja 200mm adapteri edessä muuttuu 180mm:lle. 

Jos etuadapteri on siis mitoitettu 160mm levylle, niin sen ei pitäisi käydä takana kuin 140mm levylle. Joutunet siis hankkimaan uuden adapterin... 

Shimanolla taisi olla vielä erikseen omat etu- ja taka-adaptereille nimitetyt mallinsa, muilla valmistajilla taitaa olla yleensä vain yhtä mallia tietylle koolle.

----------


## Fedu

Kiitokset vastauksesta! Näytti olevan lisäksi Shimanon adapteri. Ja kun tulee Sramin jarrut niin olisi pyöräjumalat rankaisseet merkkien sekoittamisesta.

----------


## nure

Taitaa olla nuo virvelitehtaan adapterit yhteensopivia muidenkin kanssa...

----------


## palikka

https://www.bikester.fi/shimano-xt-s...tml?cgid=89753

Tilasin kyseisen tuotteen maastopyörääni epähuomiossa. Jotenkin ignoorasin tuon "for FC-MX70/71" kuvauksesta, kun kaikki muu tuntui pitävän paikkaansa. Saapunut keskiö onkin mallia BB-MT800-S, joka on BMX pyöriin. Mikähän tässä tuotteessa on oikeasti poikkeavaa tavalliseen verrattuna? En tosiaankaan osannut odottaa, että näitä on eri variantteja bsa-keskiölle, kun edes Shimanon sivuiltä ei tätä löydy. Ei oikein omat taidot riitä tämän selvitykseen, enkä aio tuota myyntilaatikkoa äkkiseltään avatakaan. Onneksi mulla ei oo mitää akuuttia tarvetta tuonne niin voin palautella / vaihtaa ja olihan tuo sivukin epäselvä, että kaupan moka.

----------


## #78

Ainakin pojan dirtissä on keskiö 68mm leveä, kun yleensä maastopyörissä 73mm. Olisko keskiholkki silloin 5mm lyhyempi(kenties). Laakerit luultavasti samat

----------


## palikka

Uteliaisuus voitti.

Näyttää että noita spacereita on vain yksi ja tossa keskikappaleessa lukee MOUNTAINBMX short type

Luulisi, että voin käyttää vanhoja spacereista jostain deore bb:stä kuin myös tuota keskiputkiloa?

Tässä vielä kuvat





edit:
Löytyi sentään aiheesta jotain ja joku on mitannutkin noi laakerikupitkin.

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/shim...t800-s.847714/

----------


## f64

Ajattelin vaihtaa cyclon kiekkoihin vähän leveämmät kehät graveliin sopivia renkaita varten. Tarkoitus pitää kustannukset melko pieninä. Dt Swissillä olisi 2 kehää, R500 22mm sisäleveydellä ja G540 24mm sisäleveydellä. Painot 495 vs 565, molemmat hookless. Onko näissä mitään olennaista tiedettävää tai varottavaa? Kumpaa suosittelette, 22mm vai 24mm?
 Runkoon (Cicli B) pitäis mahtua ainakin 40mm kumi pyörimään mutta sen isommasta ei ole varmuutta.

----------


## jalkkis

Sram Rivalin kahvat 2X10, nyt Rivalin takavaihtaja. Aika mutkaiselta näyttää häkki. Käykö takavaihtajaksi mikä vaan Sramin maantie 10-vaihtaja? Eli Apex, Rival, Red, Force? Virvelitehtaan taikka Microshiftin mikään malli ei käy noiden kahvojen kanssa?

----------


## nure

Vahva veikkaus että kaikki mainitsemasi käy... Muun merkkiset ei...

----------


## arctic biker

> Vahva veikkaus että kaikki mainitsemasi käy... Muun merkkiset ei...



Samaa mieltä.

----------


## TERU

Virvelitehtaan takavaihtajan häkkiä pystyy oikaisemaan, aisa kerrallaan suoraa pintaa mittana käyttäen, kun ei ihan pahoja mutkia, toimi kuin ennenkin, voisko tuo toimia tähän?

----------


## jalkkis

^ Joo täytyy katsoa saako oikaistua. Vai onko sittenkin korvake. Kun katsoo ketjulinjaa takaa, niin ei ole ihan suoraa... Mutta ihan ajettava se vielä on, vaihteet eivät vaan toimi "niin hienostuneesti." Onhan tuolla +20tkm mittarissa, niin mietin, että josko löytyisi vaikka vähemmän ajettu käytetty tilalle.

----------


## hitlike

Onko kokemuksia klappaamista takavaihtajista? Otin paketista uuden 10 vauhtisen GX-takavaihtajan ja kiinnityspultti klappaa about millimetrin eli huomattava välys.

Juurikin kuten tässä videossa kohdassa 0:10 alkaen: https://youtu.be/4bgUCzwi8mY

Kuinkahan paljon tuolla on vaikutusta ajossa?

----------


## kauris

Gx sarjassa vielä ominaisuus on pieni klappi. X01 alkaen erilainen pultti ja klappia ei ole. Asennettuna tuntuvat silti toimivan gx ja edullisemmatkin. Gx sarjaan voi ostaa x01 pultin halutessaan noin 20 eurolla. Nämä kokemukset tosin 12-sarjasta mutta taitaa päteä sitten noihin muihinkin.

----------


## TERU

> ^ Joo täytyy katsoa saako oikaistua. Vai onko sittenkin korvake. Kun katsoo ketjulinjaa takaa, niin ei ole ihan suoraa... Mutta ihan ajettava se vielä on, vaihteet eivät vaan toimi "niin hienostuneesti." Onhan tuolla +20tkm mittarissa, niin mietin, että josko löytyisi vaikka vähemmän ajettu käytetty tilalle.



Ei nuo ajamalla lopu, pientä oikaisua, kun ei tuota pahempi, uudet rissat ja öljyä niveliin, toimii taas hienostuneesti.

Voisi oieta ihan purkamattakin, kookkaalla jakarilla harkiten ensin ripustin ja sitten tarvittaessa häkkiä varoen runkoa tietenkin, samoin ylitaivuttamista. Nuo sujahtaa vinoon jo melkoisen pienellä rymäyksellä, ketju pakan ja pinnojen väliin tai kaatuminen, joka tuntui harmittomalta. 
Samoin ei tällainen kohtuullinen oikaisu paljon voimaa vaadi.

----------


## jalkkis

Joo, tutkitaan ekaks. Rissat on kyllä vaihdettu mutta siitäkin on aikaa. 

Sitä vaan mietin, mistä koko vaihtajan ihmettely alkoi, että että kun tämä on doubletap, niin pienimmältä rattaalta seuraavalle vaihde nousee yhdellä napsauksella ja seuraavat sitten vaativat tuplanapsuun. Rajoittaja on säädetty linjaan rattaan reunan kanssa ohjeen mukaisesti. Ja myös siten, ettei ketju pidä ääntä. Sitten puolessa välissä pakkaa vaide ei aina vaihdu, pitää saattaa pitkästi. Isoimmalle rattaalle vaihde nousee nätisti. Ja alaspäin, siis suurimmalta rattaalta pienemmälle, vaihtuu hyvin.

Onkohan mulla vaijeri liian kireällä? Vaijeri kuorineen suht uusi, vaihdettu muutama pari sataa kilsaa sitten, eli se tuskin on juurisyy. Mutta jos häkki on vinossa, niin eihän se elegantisti tule vaihtamaan...

----------


## TERU

Tuossa on piirteitä lievälle vinoudelle, olisko korvake hitusen propelilla, onko ketju päässy pakan ja pinnojen väliin? 
Ei tartte olla iso nykäisy, koivissa on kuitenkin voimaa.

----------


## jalkkis

Ei ole menny ketju pakan ja pinnojen väliin mutta onhan vaihtaja ja korvake voinut saada muuta hittiä matkan varrella. 

Ehkä nyt vaan säädän sen niin hyväksi kuin saan. Ennen ens viikon reissua en ainakaan tee mitään isompaa, ettei paikat hajoa  :Hymy:

----------


## nure

Kuinkas leveällä satulalla väki maantiellä ajaa? On hankalahkoa löytää kevyttä satulaa joka kestää aikuisen painon ja tarjolla olevatkin ovat tuollaisia alle 130millisiä... Viimeiset kokemukset Tune Speedneedlestä mutta ei taida kantaa kuskia...

----------


## hitlike

> Kuinkas leveällä satulalla väki maantiellä ajaa? On hankalahkoa löytää kevyttä satulaa joka kestää aikuisen painon ja tarjolla olevatkin ovat tuollaisia alle 130millisiä... Viimeiset kokemukset Tune Speedneedlestä mutta ei taida kantaa kuskia...



Jos sulla on painoa sen verran että pitää miettiä kestääkö satula, ei satulan painolla ole enää ajossa mitään merkitystä. Kuvittele että se satula ei kuulu pyörään vaan on ruumiin osa persiissä ja osta mahdollisimman sopiva ja mukava satula.

----------


## Kanuuna

L3/145 mm Selle Italia.

----------


## nure

^ Jep, nyt vastaava SLR Evo Carbon,  hyvä mutta painavahko...

----------


## Föhn

Ehkä pitää jättää vaan ajamatta jos jakkaran paino on merkitsevä tekijä. Tuossa keventelyissä tuntuu menevän järjettömyyksiin joskus. Vaaka lukemaa ei näe kuin itse, eikä se välttämättä tai yleensä muitakaan kiinnosta. Ja mitä siihen pyörän ulkoiluttamiseen kilometri tai nopeus mielessä tulee, niin siihenkään satulaan painolla ei ole juurikaan merkitystä. Lähtisin keventelystä omasta pinosta liikkeelle. Sen jälkeen kaikki on niin paljon helpompaa kun tarjonta kasvaa. 

ja kysymykseen vastaus. Omani on Cuben C-68 kuitupenkki, leveys 143mm, painoa noin 100g

----------


## nure

^Tuo on harrastus ja mikä on järjetöntä yleensäkään? Oma paino saa kasvaa massasta johtuen, sekin kuuluu harrastuksiin... Homma menee viilaamiseen kun tiputetaan alle seitsemän kilon noinkin painavalla aihiolla ja suurin osa konsteista jo käytetty...

----------


## ruuduntakaa

Mikä jarrupala SXL M 7120-jarruihin? Originaali on hyvä omaan makuun, onko tyyppi G03A?

----------


## nure

Hit, mutta kun mä haluun uuden!!!

----------


## JackOja

> Kuinkas leveällä satulalla väki maantiellä ajaa?  ...



Ostatko saman levyisen kuin muilla vai itsellesi sopivan?

----------


## Jpukki

Sopiiko XT M8000 11spd medium häkillä SLX M7000 tilalle, kun pakka 11-46T ja edessä 30T?

Eli tämmönen: https://www.hi5bikes.fi/tuotteet/osa...-medium-hakki/

En ymmärrä näitä speksejä:

• Maximum Sprocket: Low sprocket – 40/42T*, Top sprocket – 11T
• Minimum Sprocket: Low sprocket – 40T, Top sprocket -11T
• Front Difference: MAX 10T
• Total Capacity: 39T

Luultavasti selviän korvakkeen vaihdolla (uusi postissa), mutta ellei niin päivitän samalla vaihtajan parempaan. 

Eilen meni ketju pinnojen ja pakan väliin ja sitä irti nyhtäessä lienee korvake vääntynyt erikoisella tavalla. Arvaamalla en saanut jakarilla väännellen suoraksi tai ainakaan oireet eivät muuttuneet. Siksi mietin, että onko vaihtaja sittenkin sökö. Hyvin saa aina kerralla puolet pakasta vaihtumaan kunnolla, mutta ei mitenkään kaikkia. Vaihtajassa on ollut jotain epämääräisyyttä ennenkin, joten ei sureta, jos "pitää" laittaa uusi.

----------


## nure

Jack, vertailen vaan, persus aivan oma...

----------


## Zykkel

> Sopiiko XT M8000 11spd medium häkillä SLX M7000 tilalle, kun pakka 11-46T ja edessä 30T?
> Eli tämmönen: https://www.hi5bikes.fi/tuotteet/osa...-medium-hakki/



Tuossa on jäänyt hi5bikesiltä hiukan homma kesken ja tietoja puuttuu. Alla lisää tietoa, mutta kyllä tuo vaihtaja käy kun sinulla on yksi 30T ratas edessä ja 11-46T pakka takana (1x11-speed).
RD-M8000-GS (shimano.com)
Shimano 11 spd (aijaa.com)

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Ostatko saman levyisen kuin muilla vai itsellesi sopivan?



Onko merkitystä pyörässä joka on rakennettu puntarille eikä ajoon.

----------


## nure

^Pyörä rakennettu ajoon SEKÄ puntariin... Jos ei olis ajoon tehty niin olisi huomattavasti kevyempi...

----------


## Kuminauha

> Mikä jarrupala SXL M 7120-jarruihin? Originaali on hyvä omaan makuun, onko tyyppi G03A?



Mulla oli vakiona ainakin N03A:t (ne missä on on jäähdytysrivat).

----------


## ruuduntakaa

> Mulla oli vakiona ainakin N03A:t (ne missä on on jäähdytysrivat).



Mulla ei ole jäähdytysripoja vakiopaloissa.
Mut joo, nämä varmaan sit seuraavaksi.

----------


## Kollinjoki

Enpäs ole tullut sen kummemmin miettineeksi satulan leveyttä, mutta Sellen tietojen mukaan näkyy olevan leveimmässä kohdassaan 149 mm ja on just sopiva perseelle vaikka asentoa hieman vaihtaisikin. Painaa kuin synti (synti painaa 295 g) mutta olisi tuosta saanut 55 g pois hiilikuituversion ostamalla.

----------


## nure

^SLR Evo jotain 150g... Ja on se leveämpi versio, oliskos 145mm.

----------


## kauris

Maasturissa mulla Slr boost 145 mm ja paino alle 200 g.


Edit. Oudon painoinen tuo. 32 grammaa liian kevyt halvimmaksi malliksi ja vain hieman painavampi kuin ti-malli. Tuli pyörän mukana 50 euron lisämaksusta surkeaksi haukutun "ilmaisen" satulan tilalle. Tai tää on jo toinen sellainen (takuuseen) kun ensimmäinen kappale narisi kiskojen takaosan liikkuessa hahloissaan. Kiskojen päät eivät siis pysyneet paikoillaan koloissaan. Ihan käyttökelpoinen toki sinänsä.

R2 punninnut L koon eli 145 mm leveän painoksi 250 g ja valmistaja ilmoittaa 230 g.
https://r2-bike.com/SELLE-ITALIA-Saddle-SLR-Boost-TM

Ti malli 182 g:
https://r2-bike.com/SELLE-ITALIA-Sad...Boost-Titanium

----------


## ruuduntakaa

Onko joku nähnyt jossain "hyllyssä" Shimanon 12speed-SLX pakan varalehtiä?
12 ja 14 ainakin olis haussa.

----------


## Clamence

Mulla on tämmönen Tunturi rx500 https://tunturi.fi/tuote/hybridit/rx500-miesten-2020-2/ ja kiinnostaisi luopua etuvaihtajasta.

Minkälainen kampisarja pitää hommata jos 1x8 riittää?
Vaihtoehtoisesti, jos takapakka ja takavaihtaja pitää myös vaihtaa niin osaako joku suositella koko settiä?

Kokemusta ei juurikaan ole pappapyörän renkaanvaihtoa enempää, mutta tämmöinen diy-mies kokeilee kuitenkin.

----------


## Kanuuna

^Nelikanttikammet ja niihin sopiva (NW (narrow-wide) -)ratas.

Tai joku tämmönen ja jättää keskimmäisen rattaan paikalleen. 

https://www.bike24.com/p260442.html?...1869,1886,1887

----------


## Clamence

> ^Nelikanttikammet ja niihin sopiva (NW (narrow-wide) -)ratas.
> 
> Tai joku tämmönen ja jättää keskimmäisen rattaan paikalleen. 
> 
> https://www.bike24.com/p260442.html?...1869,1886,1887



Ehkä hölmö kysymys, mutta siis linkkaamastasi sarjasta siis muut rattaat irti, vaihtaja veke ja se on siinä? En ole ehtinyt katsomaan onko nykyisessä setissä irrotettavia rattaita, mutta oletan että uutta ei edes tarvitse jos näin on.

----------


## Kanuuna

> Ehkä hölmö kysymys, mutta siis linkkaamastasi sarjasta siis muut rattaat irti, vaihtaja veke ja se on siinä? En ole ehtinyt katsomaan onko nykyisessä setissä irrotettavia rattaita, mutta oletan että uutta ei edes tarvitse jos näin on.



Juurikin näin. Katjun pituus kannattaa toki katsoa muutoksen jälkeen sopivaksi ellei ole jo. 1X-tsydeemin ongelma, eli ketjun tippuminen rattaalta, voi ilmetä pakan ääripäissä normaalilla rattaalla. Siksi suosittelen NW-ratasta. Linkkaamassani kampisetissä pulttijaot ovat 64 ja 104, joiden perusteella voi lähteä etsimään NW-ratasta. Käytännössä 104 pulttijako, joka on linkkaamani kampisetin keskimmäisen rattaan jako.

----------


## nure

Veikkaus että tuo orkkis kampisetti halvimmasta päästä "kertakäyttökamaa". NW kyllä oiva valinta, on melko vaikeaa saada ketjut putoamaan... Yksi seikka toimivuuden kannalta askarruttaa, NW rattaat tehty yleensä 11/12 vaihteisille niin miten ko. ketju toimii kasipakan kanssa...?

----------


## miz

> Veikkaus että tuo orkkis kampisetti halvimmasta päästä "kertakäyttökamaa". NW kyllä oiva valinta, on melko vaikeaa saada ketjut putoamaan... Yksi seikka toimivuuden kannalta askarruttaa, NW rattaat tehty yleensä 11/12 vaihteisille niin miten ko. ketju toimii kasipakan kanssa...?



Eikö voi käyttää 8 ketjua jos epäilyttää?
Eikös se menee NW rattaalle myös, pääasia että ketju pelaa pakan kanssa?

----------


## Huge004

Osaisiko joku neuvoa kun mulla korkkasi dt swissin 370 takapyörän navasta kierteet (ring nut pyörii siellä hubin sisällä).
Onko tässä nyt muita vaihtoehtoja kun ostaa uusi takavanne? vai yritänkö jostain metsästää uutta napaa mikä sopisi vanteelle ja asennuttaisin sen liikkeessä.

Vanne on dt swiss m 1900 spline 27.5 30mm 12x148
Ainakin dt swiss 350 napaa näyttäisin saavan 28 pinnaisena ja olisi rachet systeemillä.

Mikä olisi nyt järkevintä?

----------


## hphuhtin

Kiekko=vanne+napa+pinnat. Eli älä nyt ainakaan uutta vannetta osta. Nuo m1900 on niin halpoja (alessa olen nähnyt takakiekkoa 90€), että kannattaa ehkä hankkia vain uusi kiekko, koska kasaustyö voi maksaa enemmän.

----------


## TERU

Hyvästä huoltoliikkestä ehjä varaosa ja itse vaihtaa, pääsee pikimmin taas ajaa!

----------


## Huge004

> Kiekko=vanne+napa+pinnat. Eli älä nyt ainakaan uutta vannetta osta. Nuo m1900 on niin halpoja (alessa olen nähnyt takakiekkoa 90€), että kannattaa ehkä hankkia vain uusi kiekko, koska kasaustyö voi maksaa enemmän.



Kiekkoa tarkoitin.
Kävin jo yhdestä paikasta kysymässä mitä ottavat kokoamisesta. Ei osannut sanoa tarkkaa hintaa mutta noin 60€-90€.

Kai se on parempi ostaa vaan uusi niin pääsee ajamaan kun itseltäni ei tuo kiekon kokoaminen onnistu.

----------


## Huge004

> Hyvästä huoltoliikkestä ehjä varaosa ja itse vaihtaa, pääsee pikimmin taas ajaa!



Ideana hyvä, mutta ei tosiaan tuo kasaus onnistu itseltä.

Kokoaminen uudella navallakaan ei oikein tunnu järkevältä kun tulee hintaa saman verran kuin ostaisi uuden kiekon.
Jos osaisin itse tehdä niin ehdottomasti ostaisin vain uuden navan, asentaisin paikoilleen ja kovaa ajoa.

----------


## kauris

Ja ongelmana järkevimmän ratkaisun eli uuden 1900 kiekon ostamisen kanssa on se, että niitä ei taida olla saatavilla.

edit. Ja on sittenkin. Joku viikko sitten näyttivät olevan loppu mutta nyt saa shimano 12 ja sramin xd-vaparilla. Hinta tosin lähes 200 euroa. 
https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...arwheel-792245

----------


## Huge004

> Ja ongelmana järkevimmän ratkaisun eli uuden 1900 kiekon ostamisen kanssa on se, että niitä ei taida olla saatavilla.
> 
> edit. Ja on sittenkin. Joku viikko sitten näyttivät olevan loppu mutta nyt saa shimano 12 ja sramin xd-vaparilla. Hinta tosin lähes 200 euroa. 
> https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...arwheel-792245



Löysin tuon kanssa ja taisi olla myös E1900 kiekkoa tarjolla samaan hintaan.
Olen jo aikaisemmin vaihtanut etukiekon kun sain vanteen siitä solmuun levin bike parkissa.

Hintaa etukiekolle oli muistaakseni 135€

Täytyy nyt katsella mitä kaikkea on tarjolla. Ei mikään hirveä kiire ole mutta olisi elokuun alussa tarkoitus lähteä leville ja ylläksellä ajamaan :Hymy:

----------


## Kuminauha

Fillaritorilta voi löytyä kanssa. Jos vaihat 350 navan ni silloin käytännössä päivität kiekon M1700 sarjaan. Ei noilla kehillä hirveesti oo eroa M1900 vs m1700.

----------


## Huge004

> Fillaritorilta voi löytyä kanssa. Jos vaihat 350 navan ni silloin käytännössä päivität kiekon M1700 sarjaan. Ei noilla kehillä hirveesti oo eroa M1900 vs m1700.




Katselin fillaritoria jo, mutta ei löytynyt oikein mitään sopivaa.

En usko että lähden sitä napaa päivittämään.
Tulee sille kuitenkin uuden kiekon verran hintaa, ja jos ostan uuden niin saan siitä vanhasta vanteen tuohon lommolle menneeseen etukiekkoon :Hymy:

----------


## ruuduntakaa

> Onko joku nähnyt jossain "hyllyssä" Shimanon 12speed-SLX pakan varalehtiä?
> 12 ja 14 ainakin olis haussa.



Onko tosiaan niin että XTR, XT ja SLX-lehdet ovat samoja?

https://www.ridemore.fi/shimano-xt-i...-12t-shimano12

----------


## vihtis83

> Onko tosiaan niin että XTR, XT ja SLX-lehdet ovat samoja?
> 
> https://www.ridemore.fi/shimano-xt-i...-12t-shimano12



Shimanon dokumenteissa nuo näyttää olevan eri osanumeroilla mutta ehkä nuo samat käy silti kaikkiin noihin pakkoihin. Edit: SLX ja XT on samalla osanumerolla, XTR on eri. Sun linkkaamat pitäis sopia SLX:n.

----------


## TERU

Tässä yhden vakuuttavan kaupiaan tietoa, sopivien rattaiden saanti ei niin varmaa.
https://www.bike-components.de/en/Sh...rocket-p76832/

----------


## ruuduntakaa

Mullakin siis jostain muodostunut kuva että 12speed XTR olis oma juttunsa.
Myös ketjun osalta.

----------


## ruuduntakaa

Hyvä on kyllä hinta kahdelle rattaalle. Kuluineen 42e. 
Sylettää ihan periaatteesta.  :Leveä hymy: 

https://www.rosebikes.fi/shimano-slx...-speed-2678997

----------


## ruuduntakaa

Vaihdoin varastosta NX-pakan tilalle, en periaatteesta maksa kahdesta rattaasta moista summaa.  :Leveä hymy: 

Sitäpaitsi toi jo 600km ajettu NX näyttää reilusti vakuuttavammalta kuin slx.
GX-ketju tuli vielä kaveriksi. Katsotaan kauan noilla mennään.

----------


## Sebo

Kumpi etuvaihtajan clamppi vintage teräsrunkoon, jossa ~30,8mm pystyputki?

----------


## nure

Tarkenna, siis kumpi...

----------


## Sebo

31,8mm/34,9mm?

----------


## Arosusi

31,8 mm. .

----------


## Corsten

Nyt kävi niin, että takajarrun (oikea käsi) jarruliipasin/jarrukahva murtui kuvan mukaisesti. Nyt kysymys kuuluukin, voiko tuon pelkän kahvaosan vaihtaa vai meneekö systeemi uusiksi? Koko levyjarrun malli on Shimano BR-M486.

----------


## Clamence

Missä kuljetatte lukkoa? Ostin Kryptonite wvolution std mallisen U-lukon ja kiinnitin sen telineellään runkoon, mutta sehän kolisee niin auttamattomasti että ei sitä jaksa kuunnella. Johtuu sylinterittömän pään pienestä heilumisesta.

Eihän tuollaista osannut edes huomioida lukkoa ostaessa ja ei sitä aina haluaisi reppuakaan ottaa mukaan.

----------


## nure

^Lenkillä en lainkaan ja pikkurepussa muuten...

----------


## TERU

Shimanon jarrukahvan tai minkä tahansa varaosan vuoksi etsiytyä tuonne Shimanon valtuuttaman huollon puoleen.
https://www.shimanoservicecenter.com/fi/

----------


## Gravelking

Hola! 

Gravelini voimansiirto on tutto finito; kiitos EverGivenin ja Koronan niin varaosia ei tunnetusti löydy. Pyörä Meridan Silex 300.

Kysymyksiä arvon tietäjille;

1) alkuperäinen eturatas on 110 mm / 44 t, voinko korvata eturattaan vastaavan valmistajan 42 hampaisella? https://www.bikester.fi/fsa-megatoot...8_1928674.html
2) Takarattaita 11-42 konfiguraatiossa ei oikein löydy, voinko laittaa taakse Shimanon 11-46 version? https://www.bikester.fi/shimano-slx-...tml?cgid=37132

Etukäteen kiittäen, GK

----------


## nure

Lienee menee ja vaihda ketjukin vielä samalla...

----------


## Kanuuna

Onkos kukaan availlut Srammilaista takavaihtajaa aivan atomeiksi? Siis aivan atomeiksi, nivelineen päivineen. Kytkimeen asti häkin irroitus on tuttua kauraa, mutta koskaan ei ole jostain syystä tullut perehdyttyä pidemmälle. Tuli vaan mieleen, kun huomasin niiden jousen (ei häkin jännitysjousen vaan sen toisen) ympärillä olevien nivelten olevan kiinni pienenpienillä c-renkailla. Mitään tarvetta ei ole avata, mutta mitähän sisältä mahtaakaan löytyä kuramömmöpölykimpaleen lisäksi muutaman vuoden käytön jälkeen.

----------


## ilmora

Spessun Divergen takavaihtaja jotenkin jumittaa ja pudottaa edestä ketjun rattaalta. Liikaa likaa, pölyä (gravelissa!?) vai mekaanikkoa vaativa ongelma?

----------


## TERU

Jos tuo vaiva ilmenee polkemisen lakattua, ketjun pudottelu viittaa vapaarattaan jumitteluun ja se taas mekaanikon suuntaan. Kunpa ei olisi pesuainevesi päässyt vaparin sisuksiin? 
Putsausta ja uutta öljyä osaavissa käsissä, tai sitten tuotetakuu jos jotain on rikkoutunut melko uudesta pyörästä.

----------


## ilmora

> Jos tuo vaiva ilmenee polkemisen lakattua, ketjun pudottelu viittaa vapaarattaan jumitteluun ja se taas mekaanikon suuntaan. Kunpa ei olisi pesuainevesi päässyt vaparin sisuksiin? 
> Putsausta ja uutta öljyä osaavissa käsissä, tai sitten tuotetakuu jos jotain on rikkoutunut melko uudesta pyörästä.



Tänään tippui lähinnä silloin kun yritin vaihtaa isommalle vaihteelle.

----------


## TERU

Sitten etuvaihtajan ylärajoitin (H) ruuvia varttikierros pienemmälle!

Ja tai ehkä etuvaihtajan vaijeria hiukan löysemmälle, pienemmällä eturattaalla vaijeri on jokseenkin ei-kireä.

Näihin ei mekaanikkoa tarvita!

----------


## ilmora

> Sitten etuvaihtajan ylärajoitin (H) ruuvia varttikierros pienemmälle!
> 
> Ja tai ehkä etuvaihtajan vaijeria hiukan löysemmälle, pienemmällä eturattaalla vaijeri on jokseenkin ei-kireä.
> 
> Näihin ei mekaanikkoa tarvita!



Siinä on GRX800/600 1x11 voimansiirto.

Ja mukavaa mekaanikkoa on aina mukava työllistää. Elämä käy tylsäksi, jos pitää kaikki itse osata.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## JackOja

> Siinä on GRX800/600 1x11 voimansiirto....



Onhan sulla se vaihtajan kytkin lukossa? Eli ON-asennossa?

----------


## TERU

> Tänään tippui lähinnä silloin kun yritin vaihtaa isommalle vaihteelle.



Minulla ajatus hitsautunut niin vahvasti etuvaihtajaan tällaisessa ongelmassa ettei muuta  ajatusta osaa irti päästää. 
Heikoilla jäillä liikun, kun kyse 1xX säädöistä, uusisa niissä on omat juttunsa, mutta palaan vielä askelen taakse, kun vapaarattaan jumiakin epäilit; lähteekö polkimet edes vähän pyörimään kun pyörää työntää eteen päin?

----------


## ilmora

> Onhan sulla se vaihtajan kytkin lukossa? Eli ON-asennossa?



On kyllä. En tiennyt, että siinä on tuommoinenkin, kappas! Tän takia olisi kiva ostaa fillarit aina alan liikkeestä, eikä tilata netistä. Saattais saada jotain opastustakin.

----------


## K.Kuronen

Minkä ikäsestä pyörästä on kyse, voisko tuo kitkakytkin olla vähän jumissa? Ne tarvii huoloa aika-ajoin.

----------


## K.Kuronen

Ja liian pitkä ketju vois olla myös syynä ketjun putoamiselle.

----------


## ilmora

> Minkä ikäsestä pyörästä on kyse, voisko tuo kitkakytkin olla vähän jumissa? Ne tarvii huoloa aika-ajoin.



Tänä keväänä hankittu uutena ja maaliskuusta asti ajettu reipas 1200 km. Ensihuollon teetätin toukokuussa, mutta en oikein ole vielä päässyt jyvälle miten hyvä kyseinen mekaanikko on, vai pitäisikö palata takaisin vanhaan, joka on kalliimpi/kauempana/suurimman osan aikaa todella hyvä.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Tänä keväänä hankittu uutena ja maaliskuusta asti ajettu reipas 1200 km. Ensihuollon teetätin toukokuussa, mutta en oikein ole vielä päässyt jyvälle miten hyvä kyseinen mekaanikko on, vai pitäisikö palata takaisin vanhaan, joka on kalliimpi/kauempana/suurimman osan aikaa todella hyvä.



Ei noilla kilometreillä pitäisi olla huoltoon tarvetta. Itse kääntäisin kytkimen off-asentoon ja käsin työtäisin vaihtajan häkistä eteen päin ja katsoisin, että häkki palautuu jousen vetämänä napakasti ja vailla nihkeyttä. Lukko on-asennossa liike on eteen työntäessä raskas, mutta häkin palautuksen pitäisi olla kuten ilman lukkoa.

----------


## ilmora

^ Testasin. En huomannut eroa.

----------


## TERU

> Ja liian pitkä ketju vois olla myös syynä ketjun putoamiselle.



Tuota meinasinkin seuraavaksi, jos vapaaratas ei pahemmin jumita ja pyöritä kampia pyörää työnnettäessä.
Kuinka tiheään tapatuu ketjun ulos tulo, kuinka iso ongelma tuosta? 

Joskus nakkaa ihan ilman vikaakin, jos pyörä heilahtaa sopivasti vaihteita vaihtaessa.

----------


## TERU

Kun pyörä on noin uusi, oikeastaan ei vielä edes sisäänajettu, niin myyjä joutaa korjaamaan ongelman. 
Voi olla että helpompi hänelle kuin meille palstalaisille, kun näkemättä yritetään...

----------


## kauris

Paitsi kun nettiostos oli kyseessä niin myyjää on keskimäärin vähän hankalampi vaivata. Osa nettikaupoista antaa käyttää toki fillarihuollossa ja maksavat sitten kulut takaisin.

----------


## TERU

Ilmoralle pyyntö, panistko vaihteistosta profiilikuvan pienimmällä ja suurimmalla vaihteella, niin nähtäis tuo ketjun pituus häkin asennosta?

En oikein usko, että mitään varsinaista vikaa pyörässä josta kertyisi laskutettavaa, enintää pientä konsultoitavaa, ehkä säätöäkin.

----------


## ilmora

Kiitos avusta kuitenkin! En jaksa alkaa fillaria kuvaamaan, kun mun taidoilla ja välineillä sille kuitenkaan paljon tehdä.

Täytyy katella vieläkö oireita ilmantuu ja syvästi harkitsen jos sen jollain ammattilaisella käyttäisin ennen kesälomaa, niin saa varmuudella ajella.

----------


## Santtu75

Ensiviikolla vaihtuisi vanhemmassa etujousto(sähkö)maasturissa uudet jarrut vanhojen, ei enään niin hyvien jarrujen tilalle.
Vanhat Tektron perusjarrut lähtevät ja tilalle tulevat uudet Deore 6100-sarjan jarrut.
Levyinä ollut viimeisen vuoden shimanon Deore-tason 180mm. levyt edessä ja takana.
Nyt tuli sitten mieleen, kun tuolla laatikossa on maannut (tuli aikoinaan toiseen pyörään vahingossa tilattua centerlock versio kun olisi pitänyt olla 6-pulttinen) jonkun aikaa tuon vanhemman (11speed aikakauden) XT sarjan 203mm tuliterä levy.
Olisiko tuossa mitä ongelmaa tuon kyseisen levyn asentamisessa etupäähän, edessä tällähetkellä Rockshox Judy silver keula ja siinä nyt olevassa Tektrossa on tuollainen 160 ->180 mm adapteri (käsittääkseni) tällä hetkellä kiinni.
Minkälaisen ajapterin tuon 203mm. levyn asennus vaatii ja onko siitä edes mitään hyötyä (taikka vastavuoroisesti jotain haittaa).

----------


## nure

Kannattaa muistaa että joillakin valmistajoilla rajoitus levyn koon suhteen...

----------


## Kuminauha

Joo keulan sisään ei välttämättä mahdu 203mm levy. Asian voi toki tarkistaa laittamalla levy kiinni kiekkoon ja kattoa, mahtuuko pyörimään. Jarrusatula siksi aikaa irti.

----------


## Santtu75

> Joo keulan sisään ei välttämättä mahdu 203mm levy. Asian voi toki tarkistaa laittamalla levy kiinni kiekkoon ja kattoa, mahtuuko pyörimään. Jarrusatula siksi aikaa irti.



RockShox:n taulukko antaa kyseiselle keulalle minimi jarrulevyksi 160mm ja maksimiksi 220mm

----------


## _dc_

Onko tällainen vanne entinen vai uskaltaako vielä ajella?

https://flic.kr/p/2mdfnxa

----------


## JackOja

> Onko tällainen vanne entinen vai uskaltaako vielä ajella?
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/2mdfnxa



Kohta hajoaa kokonaan. Kaldoaivin erämaahan en lähtisi, mutta kioskilla käyntiin kelpaa jonkin aikaa.

----------


## Santtu75

> RockShox:n taulukko antaa kyseiselle keulalle minimi jarrulevyksi 160mm ja maksimiksi 220mm



Eli nyt pitäisi keksiä minkälainen "välikappale" tuonne pitäisi laittaa?
Jos oikein käsitän niin osassa keuloissa on jo valmiiksi kiinnikkeet joihin menee suoraan tuo 180mm levy kiinni ja siihen sitten sopiva välike, niin saa 203mm levyn kiinni, onko näin miten olen käsittänyt.

Nyt sitten kun keulaan menisi suoraan tuo 160mm levy ja tuo 180mm levy vaatii jo välikkeen, niin ilmeiseti tarvitsen välikkeen joka tekee 160mm -> 203mm levylle, olenko taasen oikeassa?

Koittanut noita eri myyntisivuja selata, mutta hieman huonolla menestyksellä sen suhteen minkälainen pitäisi ostaa/tilata.

----------


## nure

https://www.bike24.com/p23452.html?menu=1000,1868,1890 Jos on postmount...

----------


## vihtis83

Siinä adapterissa pitäis lukea sen tyyppi, kato mikä se on ja taulukosta sitten valkkaat seuraavan mallin:

Luultavasti tämä käy sulle:
https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...mm-rotor-26819

----------


## Santtu75

Palikka tilattu ja ensiviikolla näkee osuiko oikea.
Kiitoksia avusta.

----------


## _dc_

> Kohta hajoaa kokonaan. Kaldoaivin erämaahan en lähtisi, mutta kioskilla käyntiin kelpaa jonkin aikaa.




Kiitoksia neuvoista, pitää hommata uusi vanne. 
Mistähän tuollainen johtuu? Halkeamia on aika monessa kohtaa vaikka pyörä on ollut kevyellä käytöllä eikä sillä ole hypitty ollenkaan.

----------


## nure

^Mistähän kiekoista kyse? Jos jotkin perus niin halvemmaksi tulee ostaa uudet kuin vaihtaa vanne...

----------


## hphuhtin

Olisikohan pinnoja ollut liian kireällä? Ko. pyörän ja kuskin Kaldoaivista näyttää tulevan suuri seikkailu. Siellä ei taida olla liveseurantaa? Satelliittiträkkeri mukaan, sellainen toimii mobiiliverkon ulkopuolellakin?  :Vink:

----------


## TMie

Nopea pikakysymys:

Miten levyjarrujen sisäänajo kuuluu oikeaoppisesti tehdä?

(foorumin hakutoiminto on niin pceestä, että ei löytynyt mitään järkevää)

----------


## Olli L

Pysyykö kasettirataspakan lukkorenkaan työkalu lipsumatta paikallaan, jos siinä on kiinteä vääntövarsi (tämmöinen)? Pikalinkullisissa kiekoissa olen varmistanut pikalinkulla irrallista työkalua, jota olen vääntänyt jakoavaimella. Läpiakselin (10 mm on käytössä) kanssa ei tuota pikalinkulla varmistamisen mahdollisuutta ole. 

Minulla on myös sopivaa kierretankoa, josta voisi tehdä tukiakselin työkalulle. Onko tähän jotain muuta kikkaa? Käyttöä on useamman (alle 10 kuitenkin) kerran vuodessa, mutta aikaveloitus ei juokse itse nysvätessä.

Lisäys: Tuon linkkaamani varrellisen työkalun ohjaustapistahan ei ole hyötyä 10 mm reiässä.

----------


## Kanuuna

> Nopea pikakysymys:
> 
> Miten levyjarrujen sisäänajo kuuluu oikeaoppisesti tehdä?
> 
> (foorumin hakutoiminto on niin pceestä, että ei löytynyt mitään järkevää)



Kymmenen voimakasta jarrutusta 30-&gt;5 kmh pitäisi ajaa asia.

Viidelläkin omien kokemusten mukaan toimii. Levy ja palat on ainakin näillä keleillä niin kuumat, että vallan.

----------


## Kanuuna

> Pysyykö kasettirataspakan lukkorenkaan työkalu lipsumatta paikallaan, jos siinä on kiinteä vääntövarsi (tämmöinen)? Pikalinkullisissa kiekoissa olen varmistanut pikalinkulla irrallista työkalua, jota olen vääntänyt jakoavaimella. Läpiakselin (10 mm on käytössä) kanssa ei tuota pikalinkulla varmistamisen mahdollisuutta ole. 
> 
> Minulla on myös sopivaa kierretankoa, josta voisi tehdä tukiakselin työkalulle. Onko tähän jotain muuta kikkaa? Käyttöä on useamman (alle 10 kuitenkin) kerran vuodessa, mutta aikaveloitus ei juokse itse nysvätessä.
> 
> Lisäys: Tuon linkkaamani varrellisen työkalun ohjaustapistahan ei ole hyötyä 10 mm reiässä.



Itse en ole käyttänyt mitään ohjureita, aina on työkalu pysynyt paikallaan lipsumatta. Käytössä hylsymäinen puolen tuuman räikän päässä. Voi olla toki pullaakin, että on sattunut hyvä työkalu, joka sopii kaikkiin käyttämiini pakkoihin.

----------


## Thimba

Moi, kysytääs täällä vai eikö voimat riitä, mulla oli pyörässä sisurina vittoria 700x20/28c
20/28 622/630

ostin nyt specialisedin: 700x20-28c
27x 3/4
20-28x 622

Näillä specialisedeilla en kyllä saa mitenkään ulkorengasta paikalleen, ilmeisesti vääränkokoiset sisurit?

----------


## Kuminauha

> Pysyykö kasettirataspakan lukkorenkaan työkalu lipsumatta paikallaan, jos siinä on kiinteä vääntövarsi (tämmöinen)? Pikalinkullisissa kiekoissa olen varmistanut pikalinkulla irrallista työkalua, jota olen vääntänyt jakoavaimella. Läpiakselin (10 mm on käytössä) kanssa ei tuota pikalinkulla varmistamisen mahdollisuutta ole. 
> 
> Minulla on myös sopivaa kierretankoa, josta voisi tehdä tukiakselin työkalulle. Onko tähän jotain muuta kikkaa? Käyttöä on useamman (alle 10 kuitenkin) kerran vuodessa, mutta aikaveloitus ei juokse itse nysvätessä.
> 
> Lisäys: Tuon linkkaamani varrellisen työkalun ohjaustapistahan ei ole hyötyä 10 mm reiässä.




Ihan biltema/motonet kasettiytökalulla (hylsy tyyppinen, 1/2") ja räikällä/vääntötangolla olen avannut, ei ole ikinä lipsunut eikä muutoinkaan ollut mitään ongelmaa. Varmaan nyt tusinan kertaa tuolla tavalla irroittanut ja kiinnittänyt.

----------


## TERU

> Moi, kysytääs täällä vai eikö voimat riitä, mulla oli pyörässä sisurina vittoria 700x20/28c
> 20/28 622/630
> 
> ostin nyt specialisedin: 700x20-28c
> 27x 3/4
> 20-28x 622
> 
> Näillä specialisedeilla en kyllä saa mitenkään ulkorengasta paikalleen, ilmeisesti vääränkokoiset sisurit?



Oikean kokoiset ovat, puota paineet, mutjuttele rengasta ympäriinsä, yritä uudelleen lisätä suosituspaineet. Sisureihin ei liity tässä renkaan vanteelle asettuminen.

----------


## tikola

Uusi Shimanon halpislevy oli minusta pikkuisen kiero jo syntyessään. Sama analyysi on tehty Motonetin FirstGear levystä. Toisaaltaa ostin törkykalliin Ultegra maantielevyn ja se oli kyllä ihan suora ja tarttuvakin. 

Mikä on käytännön kokemus - kuinka suoria kaupasta ostetut jarrulevyt ovat paketista avattaessa ja onko joku toinen suorampi kuin toinen. Lähinnä siis jos muutakin kriteeriä käytetään kuin hintaa, eli jos tuomitsen nyt nuo ihan halvimmat, niin mihin kannattaa vähäiset eurot suunnata.  Käytännön kokemuksia hyvä&halpa jarrulevystä kaipailen

----------


## A.M.®

> Uusi Shimanon halpislevy oli minusta pikkuisen kiero jo syntyessään. Sama analyysi on tehty Motonetin FirstGear levystä. Toisaaltaa ostin törkykalliin Ultegra maantielevyn ja se oli kyllä ihan suora ja tarttuvakin. 
> 
> Mikä on käytännön kokemus - kuinka suoria kaupasta ostetut jarrulevyt ovat paketista avattaessa ja onko joku toinen suorampi kuin toinen. Lähinnä siis jos muutakin kriteeriä käytetään kuin hintaa, eli jos tuomitsen nyt nuo ihan halvimmat, niin mihin kannattaa vähäiset eurot suunnata.  Käytännön kokemuksia hyvä&halpa jarrulevystä kaipailen



Levyn hinta ja suoruus kulkevat käsi kädessä  :Hymy: 

Hyvä on levy missä on iso spideri, eli vääntyvää materiaalia on vähemmän

https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...hoCuuQQAvD_BwE

----------


## tikola

Spideri on siis se tuon linkin keskellä oleva musta eri materiaalinen juttu, eli tuossa levymallissa vääntyvää metallia on vain reunoilla ja siten tuollainen kaksikomponenttirakenne auttaa asiaa. Tuo toivottavasti ei ole koko totuus, että mitä kalliimman ostat, sen suoremman saat. Luulisi, että halvallakin voi suoran tehdä, mutta nämä kaksi minun kokemustani, kyllä vahvistavat sanomaasi. Alan siis etsiä sellaisia levyjä missä on iso spideri, joskin nyt levyjen löytäminen on kiven takana. Tuo sinun linkki oli hyvä löytö - noitahan on jopa hyllyssä.

----------


## f64

> Pysyykö kasettirataspakan lukkorenkaan työkalu lipsumatta paikallaan, jos siinä on kiinteä vääntövarsi (tämmöinen)? Pikalinkullisissa kiekoissa olen varmistanut pikalinkulla irrallista työkalua, jota olen vääntänyt jakoavaimella. Läpiakselin (10 mm on käytössä) kanssa ei tuota pikalinkulla varmistamisen mahdollisuutta ole. 
> 
> Minulla on myös sopivaa kierretankoa, josta voisi tehdä tukiakselin työkalulle. Onko tähän jotain muuta kikkaa? Käyttöä on useamman (alle 10 kuitenkin) kerran vuodessa, mutta aikaveloitus ei juokse itse nysvätessä.
> 
> Lisäys: Tuon linkkaamani varrellisen työkalun ohjaustapistahan ei ole hyötyä 10 mm reiässä.



Mulla on sellanen irtohylsy missä on keskellä 10mm tappi ohjurina. Toimii luonnollisesti vain läpiakselinavassa mutta on erittäin hyvä siihen!

----------


## Olli L

^Onko tuo todella 10 mm akselille, en meinaan löydä kaupoista enkä hakukoneella?

Tuossa aiemmin on mainittu, että räikkävarrella touhutessa ei ole lipsunut, joten kai kiinteävarsinenkin pysyy. Jakoavain+irtotyökalu on kyllä hontelo yhdistelmä.

----------


## moukari

Adapterikysymys liittyen IS- ja PM-standardeihin, kun lähinnä kokemusta on vaan flatmount-adaptereista. 

Mulla on pyöränä Salsa Mukluk alumiinirungolla vm. 2018. Rungon ja haarukan tiedot löytyvät täältä: https://salsacycles.com/bikes/mukluk/2018_mukluk_nx1

Tähän pitäisi tehdä jarrupäivitys, kun tarvitsee lisää jarrutehoa ja varmuutta. 

Tarkoitus olisi laittaa SRAM Guide -sarjan jarrut, joissa on ilmeisesti post mount -kiinnitys. Levyiksi tulee 180 mm levyt.

Pyörässä on edessä 74 mm post mount -kiinnitys, käykö siihen esimerkiksi nämä adapterit vai ovatko ne erilaiset: https://www.bike-components.de/en/SR...lack-PM-to-PM? 

Takana on "51 mm standard" eli ilmeisesti IS-standardi. Käykö siihen tämä, mallia "rear IS to PM" vai pitääkö olla joku muu? https://www.bike-components.de/en/SR...-rear-IS-to-PM

----------


## 0802905

Mitkä olisivat hyvät palat / seos jarrupaloille, kun halutaan pysäyttävää voimaa. 

Maguran mt5 jarrut: etupää puree hyvin 4mäntäinen. Takapäästä(2mäntää) puuttuu selkeä bitepointti. Ilmattu on..

Joskus 10vuotta sitten oli avid elixir carbon, ne olivat herkät jopa liiankin. Ei tarvinut paljon käyttää voimaa. Sen jälkeen tuntunut ettei kunnon jarruja enää saa. Maguran mt8sit olivat hyvät, mutta vuosivat

----------


## jalkkis

Toisesta ketjusta idea poimittuna. Käytössä on vanhat Fulcrum Red Power XL 29 kiekot ja etukiekko on kiinni QR:llä. Kiekko on myös 15mm / 100mm thru axle (eli QR:ää varten on adapteri). 

En löydä oikeita hakusanoja, joten kysyn: onhan olemassa adapteri, jolla kiekon saisi thru-axlena kiinni QR-haarukkaan? Eikös joku universaali adapteri käy, kun 15mm / 100mm on ihan standardimittainen?

EDIT: tarkoitus olisi siis saada kiekon kiinnitys jäykemmäksi ja selvittää johtuuko tietyissä tilanteissa tuleva napse kiekon kiinnityksestä vaiko jostain muusta (= ohjauslaakerista).

----------


## das_rad

Grandprixien asennus omille vanteille yhtä tuskaa ja ainoa mikä tuntuu helpottavan urakkaa on mahdollsimman ohut vannenauha.. Olisko mitään suosituksia merkistä?

----------


## Needleman

Onko mahdollista tai järkevää vaihtaa vannejarrullisille vanteille levyjarrum navat vai kannattaako suosista myydä vannejarrukiekot ja ostaa levyjarrukiekot?

----------


## nure

^^jos ei tubeless niin Veloplug yksi vaihtoehto ja jos tubeless niin yksinkertaisesti kaikki renkaan vaan ei asennu kaikille vanteille.
^Veikkaisin vahvasti että osta uudet ellet itse tee..

----------


## Gargamel

> Onko mahdollista tai järkevää vaihtaa vannejarrullisille vanteille levyjarrum navat vai kannattaako suosista myydä vannejarrukiekot ja ostaa levyjarrukiekot?



Teknisesti täysin mahdollista. Kuten edellä, järkevyyttä pitää sitten arvioida sen mukaan mitä se tarkoittaa rahallisesti. Itse valkkasin uuden navan sillä perusteella että pinnojen mitta pysyi samana ja tein itse, joten muita kuluja ei tullut. Muualla teetättämisen hinta pitää kysyä tekijältä.

----------


## das_rad

Käsittääkseni vanhempia vannejarrullisia vanteita ei ole suunnitteltu kestämään levyjarrujen aiheuttamaa suurempaa kuormitusta pinnojen kautta, eli käyttötarkoituksesta ja vanteesta riippuen voi kestävyyden kanssa tulla ongelmia tai sitten ei.

----------


## das_rad

+1 Veloplugeista, täytyypä laittaa kokeiluun.

----------


## jonitzi

Onko Sram Guide rsc jarruissa vielä ollut ongelmia? 
Bike-discountilla olisi kohtuulliseen hintaan tarjouksessa.

----------


## tikola

Pitkähäkkinen vs. lyhythäkkinen/normaali takavaihtaja. Pitkähäkkistä tarvitaan, jos isoin takaratas on tarpeeksi iso vai mistä se peruste tulee? Ongelmana on 2x11 maasturi, jossa vaihteiston toiminta on hieman epämääräinen ja yksi potentiaalinen muutos aiempaan on epähuomiossa ostamani pitkähäkkinen vaihtaja vanhan vääntyneen lyhythäkkisen tilalle. Eli mitä pitkä .vs lyhythäkkisyys loppupeleissä vaikuttaa. Google sanoi amerikasta, että pitkähäkkisyys on tarpeen jos on kolme eturatasta ja muissa tapauksissa lyhythäkkisyys riittäisi. Siis kannattaako minun ostaa sittenkin vielä yksi lyhythäkkinen takavaihtaja vai yritänkö vain sinnikkäästi hakea säätöjä kohdilleen?

----------


## paaton

Vaihtajan kapasiteetti. Eli edestä pienin takaa pienin vs isoimmat molemmista. 

Periaatteessa jos lyhyt riittää, niin aina se. Mutta varsinkin ilman kitkavaihtajaa ketjut tippuvat herkästi, jos kapasiteetti on liian rajoilla, eli pienellä rattaalla ajaessa häkki on painanut lähes kokonaan kasaan. Kunnon monttu tuossa kohtaa ja kiristys ei riitä enää.

Vaihtajan kapasiteetin näkee vaikka shimanon sivuilta.

----------


## tikola

Aivan, eli pitkähäkkisyys antaa pelivaraa tuolle välityksen ääripäille, kun ketju kulkee pitemmän mutkan vaihtajan rissoissa. Pitkähäkkisyys oli siis minun tapauksessa turha moka, koska alunperin siinä oli  lyhyempi, joka toimi hyvin, kunnes vääntyi mutkalle. Vaihdan ensin vaijerin ja jos se ei auta haen yhden vaihtajan lisää - noille ylijääneille löytyy kyllä töitä muista pyöristä. Pitääpä tutkia nuo Shimanon suositellut välityskartat mitä minun kombinaatiolle suositellaan.

----------


## nure

Onnistuuko ja toimiiko takana 135millisessä perässä XD vapaarattainen kiekko 12lehtisellä pakalla? HG pakkojakin löytyy mutta XD versiollisista laajempi valikoima...

----------


## Qilty

> Onnistuuko ja toimiiko takana 135millisessä perässä XD vapaarattainen kiekko 12lehtisellä pakalla? HG pakkojakin löytyy mutta XD versiollisista laajempi valikoima...



Toimii.

----------


## TERU

> Aivan, eli pitkähäkkisyys antaa pelivaraa tuolle välityksen ääripäille, kun ketju kulkee pitemmän mutkan vaihtajan rissoissa. Pitkähäkkisyys oli siis minun tapauksessa turha moka, koska alunperin siinä oli  lyhyempi, joka toimi hyvin, kunnes vääntyi mutkalle. Vaihdan ensin vaijerin ja jos se ei auta haen yhden vaihtajan lisää - noille ylijääneille löytyy kyllä töitä muista pyöristä. Pitääpä tutkia nuo Shimanon suositellut välityskartat mitä minun kombinaatiolle suositellaan.



Saat tuon pitkähäkkisen toimimaan ihan täydellisesti sopivalla kettinginpituudella, b-ruuvin, rajoittimien ja vaijerin säädöillä. Tietenki ihanteellisinta on noudattaa kaikessa valmistajan suosituksia. 
Kisakuskin ei pidä antaa etua toisille rajoilla olevilla välineillä.

----------


## paaton

> Aivan, eli pitkähäkkisyys antaa pelivaraa tuolle välityksen ääripäille, kun ketju kulkee pitemmän mutkan vaihtajan rissoissa. Pitkähäkkisyys oli siis minun tapauksessa turha moka, koska alunperin siinä oli  lyhyempi, joka toimi hyvin, kunnes vääntyi mutkalle. Vaihdan ensin vaijerin ja jos se ei auta haen yhden vaihtajan lisää - noille ylijääneille löytyy kyllä töitä muista pyöristä. Pitääpä tutkia nuo Shimanon suositellut välityskartat mitä minun kombinaatiolle suositellaan.



Jep. Ja jos pieni/pieni välitystä ei käytä, niin lyhyellä häkillä pärjää entistäkin paremmin. Esimerkiksi shimanon di2 tuo onkin estetty.

----------


## tikola

> Saat tuon pitkähäkkisen toimimaan ihan täydellisesti sopivalla kettinginpituudella, b-ruuvin, rajoittimien ja vaijerin säädöillä. Tietenki ihanteellisinta on noudattaa kaikessa valmistajan suosituksia. 
> Kisakuskin ei pidä antaa etua toisille rajoilla olevilla välineillä.



Tästä olen lievästi eri mieltä, eli kun vyötäröllä kulkee parikymppiä extraa niin vaihtajan häkin pituuden tuoma lisäpaino on marginaalinen juttu, mutta toki tärkeä asia sekin :-)

Vaihdan nyt ensin vaijerin ja sen kuoret - katsotaan toisiko se luistoa vaihtamiseen lisää ja jatkan säätöä.

----------


## jame1967

Pieni vapaaratasongelma , eli vapaalla laskiessa eikä poljeta alkaa ketjut pomppimaan ja kovassa rynkytyksessä irtoaa eturattaalta .
Olen jo pari kertaa purkanut navan ja ihmetellyt , viimeksi putsasin ja voitelin niin toimi alkuun paremmin mutta loppulenkistä ongelma palasi .
Käsin kun pyörittelee pyörii ihan hyvin , nyt pyörä seinätelineessä laitoin lammista kunnon vauhdit ja pidin kammella vastaan tunsin kun kammet yrittää pyöriä mukana . Eli ilmeisesti vapaarattaan laakeri ei pyöri tarpeeksi liukkaasti.
Navassa kone laakerit ja vapaarattaassa neulalaakeri ja Reynoldsin kiekot ja napa.
Mikäs olisi paras öljy kynsiin ja neulalaakeriin .

----------


## paaton

Ja vaihtajan rullat+rattaat on kunnossa?

Kynsivapariin ihan ohutta öljyä. Neulalaakeri vapaarattaassa kuulostaa epäilyttävältä. Ehkä se yrittää jostain syystä hirttää kiinni? Neulalaakerissahan kuuluisi olla karkaistut pinnat molemmin puolin neuloja.

----------


## Zorbuli

Vihdoin saapui uusi pyörä jossa on Shimano Ultegra Di2 R8050 vaihteisto, itselle täysin uusi systeemi. Toimittajan sivuilla lukee että varustettu automaattisella trimmaustoiminnolla, mitähän tämä tarkoittaa? Pyörä on Canyon Ultimate ja mitä nopeasti kävin vaihteiston perustoimintoja läpi niin näyttäisi toimivan vaihteet hyvin. Kiinnostaa silti tietää että mitä kaikkea on hyvä tietää tai ottaa huomioon tämän järjestelmän käytössä? Muutenkin saa vinkkejä antaa tuohon vaihteistoon liittyen.

----------


## Benny

> Vihdoin saapui uusi pyörä jossa on Shimano Ultegra Di2 R8050 vaihteisto, itselle täysin uusi systeemi. Toimittajan sivuilla lukee että varustettu automaattisella trimmaustoiminnolla, mitähän tämä tarkoittaa? Pyörä on Canyon Ultimate ja mitä nopeasti kävin vaihteiston perustoimintoja läpi niin näyttäisi toimivan vaihteet hyvin. Kiinnostaa silti tietää että mitä kaikkea on hyvä tietää tai ottaa huomioon tämän järjestelmän käytössä? Muutenkin saa vinkkejä antaa tuohon vaihteistoon liittyen.



trimmaisiko tuo automaattisesti etuvaihtajan asentoa suhteessa takavaihtajaan ettei ala kihnaamaan? Jonkun videon näin missä etuvaihtaja toimii automaattisesti ja riitti, että vaihteli takavaihtajasta vaihteita...

----------


## Föhn

Saattaa se hoitaa myös takavaihtajan asentoa. Tai molempia. En tiedä. Mulla on SRAM etap ja tuossa se hoituu kahvoja naksauttamalla.

----------


## Arosusi

> Toimittajan sivuilla lukee että varustettu automaattisella trimmaustoiminnolla, mitähän tämä tarkoittaa?



Automaattitrimmi siirtää etuvaihtajaa takavaihtajan asennon mukaan niin että se on aina optimaalisessa asennossa eikä ketju koskaan hankaa siihen.

Si.shimano.com sivuilta löytyy hyvin tietoa osasarja kohtaisesti.

Lataa tietokoneelle E-Tube ohjelmisto (jos ei ole langatonta yksikköä) sen avulla voi muuttaa asetuksia. 
1. Miten nopeasti takavaihtaja siirtyy vaihteelta toiselle. Kokeilisin joko normal (keskimmäinen) tai fast
2. Miten takavaihtaja siirtyy kun nappia pidetään painettuna, 2/3 ratasta tai vaikka koko pakan laidasta laitaan jos nappi on painettuna.
3. Painonappien toiminta eli kahvojen napit ja kahvojen päällä olevat napit ovat vapaasti valittavissa.
4. Synkro toiminnot

----------


## Proud hon

Piti oikein liittyä foorumille kun ei omat googlailutaidot riittäneet. Yritän tässä irroittaa nelikanttikeskiöstä kampia, mutta ei hylsy mahdu irroittamaan pulttia. Internetin mukaan pitäisi siis olla ohutseinäisiä 14mm tai 15mm kokoisia hylsyjä, en vaan millään löytäny että mistä niitä voisi saada.

Eli mistäs hankin kampien irroitukseen sopivia hylsyjä? Löytyykö pyöräkorjaamoista myytäväksi? Vai suostuiskohan nuo lainaamaan?

----------


## Kimbyyri

Käykö dnp:n 8v (11-32) takapakan tilalle esim Shimano altus cs-hg31  eli tämä:
https://www.bikester.fi/shimano-altu...x-M315977.html

Tarvitseeko tuo vielä erilaisen vapaarattaan, avain on ainakin erilainen. Kyse on sähköperä "maasturista"

----------


## hece

> Piti oikein liittyä foorumille kun ei omat googlailutaidot riittäneet. Yritän tässä irroittaa nelikanttikeskiöstä kampia, mutta ei hylsy mahdu irroittamaan pulttia. Internetin mukaan pitäisi siis olla ohutseinäisiä 14mm tai 15mm kokoisia hylsyjä, en vaan millään löytäny että mistä niitä voisi saada.
> 
> Eli mistäs hankin kampien irroitukseen sopivia hylsyjä? Löytyykö pyöräkorjaamoista myytäväksi? Vai suostuiskohan nuo lainaamaan?



Mulla joku varrellinen avain jossa 14mm ja 15mm hylsyt nivelen päässä kiinni. Ainakin 14mm koossa näyttäisi esimerkiksi biltema tarjoavan sytystulppahylsyjä joista osa erikseen ohutseinämäiseksi mainostettu.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Onkohan missään olemassa siistejä peitetulppia rungon vaijeriläpivientien tukkimiseen? 

Eli hissitolppaa varten olisi rungossa kaksi läpivientiä jotka haluaisin tukkia nätimmin kuin IV teipin palalla.

----------


## janik

Tästä on ollut juttua aiemminkin, mutta jäi vähän epäselväksi. Voisiko joku XT SL-8100 12v vaihdevivun omistaja kertoa, toimiiko multi-release toiminto (pienemmälle rattaalle vaihto, 2 kerralla) molempiin suuntiin, eli etusormella ja peukalolla?

----------


## Kuminauha

Ainakin redditin käyttäjien raportoinnin perusteella multi release toimii vain peukalolla

https://www.reddit.com/r/MTB/comment...multi_release/

----------


## janik

No perhana, sitten ei maksa vaivaa SLX->XT päivitys. Jotenkin mun peukalo ei sovi sille vivulle ollenkaan, etusormella napsutan isommalle vaihteelle.

----------


## laattamaa

Mitenkäs sunringle src navasta saa akselin irti?

----------


## #78

> No perhana, sitten ei maksa vaivaa SLX->XT päivitys. Jotenkin mun peukalo ei sovi sille vivulle ollenkaan, etusormella napsutan isommalle vaihteelle.



Minusta tossa xt ssä on mukampi tuntuma kun isossa vivussa kuminen pinta. pikkuvipu on jotenkin karkean oloinen käytöltään verrattuna esim pojan sram x9 vipuun. 
Mutta ei varmaan isoa hyötyä päivittää slxää xt vipuun.

----------


## A.M.®

> Mulla joku varrellinen avain jossa 14mm ja 15mm hylsyt nivelen päässä kiinni. Ainakin 14mm koossa näyttäisi esimerkiksi biltema tarjoavan sytystulppahylsyjä joista osa erikseen ohutseinämäiseksi mainostettu.



Joo löytyy Motonetistäkin nimikkeellä piippuavain

----------


## rymy

Itsellä on vanhoihin Campagnolon kampiin tämäntapainen hylsy: Etra Oy - 10750-14X15 Putkihylsyavain. Oon vielä rälläköinyt ohkaisemmaksi.

----------


## jalkkis

BB7 jarrut, onnistuin pyörittämään jarrupalan säätökiekon ulos siten, että nyt säätö ei toimi. Enkä saa sitä toimimaan vaikka miten yrittäisi. Onko jotain kikkakolmosta vai pitääkö purkaa koko hoito?

Edit: se olikin vain säätönuppi pois ja kapeakärkisillä pihdeillä pyöritystä, niin taas toimii.

----------


## JuissiS

Kampiin on tullut klappia ja liikkeessä epäiltiin alustavasti, että keskiö voisi olla vaihtokunnossa (Stiggyllä ajettu vain 5000 km). Tarkempaa diagnoosia ja varaosia odotellessa, uskaltaako tuolla ajella aiheuttamatta lisää vahinkoa? Keskiö SRAM PF30 BB ja kammet Rival 22 50/34. Voinko ilman aiempaa osaamista tehdä jotain kiristelyä tms?

----------


## paaton

> Kampiin on tullut klappia ja liikkeessä epäiltiin alustavasti, että keskiö voisi olla vaihtokunnossa (Stiggyllä ajettu vain 5000 km). Tarkempaa diagnoosia ja varaosia odotellessa, uskaltaako tuolla ajella aiheuttamatta lisää vahinkoa? Keskiö SRAM PF30 BB ja kammet Rival 22 50/34. Voinko ilman aiempaa osaamista tehdä jotain kiristelyä tms?



Uudessa stigmatassa on näemmä kierteellinen keskiö, eli ei hajoita mitään rungosta. Itse koettaisin ensimmäisenä onko keskiö kiinni.
Vanhemmissa malleissa kaiketi pf30.

Edit: Tuossa taitaa olla just pf30, eli en välttämättä ajaisi, jos keskiö kolisee.

----------


## JuissiS

> Edit: Tuossa taitaa olla just pf30, eli en välttämättä ajaisi, jos keskiö kolisee.



Kiitos varoituksesta, täytyy malttaa olla ajamatta... Olisi surkeaa jos itselle täydellinen pyörä vaurioituisi peruuttamattomasti oman kärsimättömyyden takia.

Jatkokysymys kampia sivuten: onkohan SRAMin tehomittarikampi yhteensopiva tuon kokoonpanon kanssa?

Edit: Keskiö ei ole enää ihan uudenveroinen, ensiapuna säädettiin jotain kiristysprikkaa (räjäytyskuvassa nimeltään "preload adjuster"). Jos vaiva toistuu niin sitten keskiö vaihtoon.

----------


## Jpukki

Onko kokemuksia Sramin ovaaleista eagle eturattaista? Hintaa olis reilu 80 bike24stä. Samaan rahaan wolftooth niin ikään saksasta tai absoluteblackiä hi5bikesiltä. Kaikki taitaa olla alumiinia. Sramin rattaissa on tommoset pidemmät ja terävämmän näköiset hampaat, kiinnostais että onko jotenni krantut ketjujen suhteen tms. En oikein löytänyt kunnollisia arvioita pikaisella haulla.

----------


## nure

^Ko. merkeistä en tiedä mutta jos NW rattaista kyse niin Garbaruk ainakin toimii mainiosti sekä RED:n ja muidenkin 11ketjujen kanssa...

----------


## Jpukki

Aivan joo, juuri NW rattaista. Tällaista harkitsin: https://www.bike24.com/p2229684.html
Garbarukia saa näköjään noin 50e, mutta jos olisi jotain kokemusperäistä arviota, että mahtaako kalliimpi olla parempi. Edellinen ratas kesti noin 1500km...

----------


## nure

^Sekä maantie- että maastopyörässä Garbarukin ovaalit ja kestäneet hyvin. Kummistakin kammista SRAM:n rattaat heti uusina myyty pois...

----------


## janik

Ylävitosessa taisi olla absolute blackiä ja sramia vielä, bas-shop:sta ostin oman garbarukin keväällä. Oli ihan kilpailukykyiset hinnatkin

----------


## pkuitune

Mahtaako olla mitään estettä yhdistää XT:n (CS-M8000) ja SLX:n (CS-M7000) 11-lehtisten takapakkojen rattaita keskenään? Minulla on siis SLX:n pakka, josta kaksi suurinta ratasta ovat kuluneet paskaksi, mutta loput rattaat näyttävät ulkoisesti miltei virheettömiltä. Nuo kaksi suurinta rieskaa ovat osana kolmen rattaan pakettia, joita ei SLX:ään tunnu löytyvän mistään. XT:n vastaavan kolmen rattaan paketin sen sijaan löysin, mutta jäin pohtimaan tuota yhteensopivuutta SLX:n yksittäisten pienempien rattaiden kanssa.

----------


## hphuhtin

^Käyvät kyllä ristiin ne pienemmät, olen vaihdellut niitä sikin sokin. XT:ssähän ovat tosin myös ne seuraavat kolme ”yhtä palaa” ja siitä kohtaa en ole vaihtanut ristiin, mutta en usko että ei menisi ok siitäkin.

----------


## Proud hon

> Mulla joku varrellinen avain jossa 14mm ja 15mm  hylsyt nivelen päässä kiinni. Ainakin 14mm koossa näyttäisi esimerkiksi  biltema tarjoavan sytystulppahylsyjä joista osa erikseen  ohutseinämäiseksi mainostettu.



Kiitos!

Löytyi tarpeeksi ohkainen avain biltemasta nimellä nivelavain, sopivasti 14 ja 15 millisillä päillä. Samaa tuotetta myydään myös nimellä piippuavain motonetissä ym., ihan vaan muille aloittelijoille tiedoksi.

Sai hyvin kammen pultin irti, nyt on vaan kampi niin jumissa, että kammen irroitustyökalu on aivan tiukka eikä liiku mihinkään.

----------


## Proud hon

Seuraava kysymys. Onko haarukan putki jo liian ruosteessa? Jos ei, niin millä sitä sais pois? Ja kuuluuko sitä saada edes liiemmin pois?

----------


## JackOja

Pintaruostetta, ei haittaa. Nyt kuuluisi sanoa: "eikun kovaa ajoa", mutta saat ajaa sellaista vauhtia kuin haluat.

----------


## Kanuuna

> … millä sitä sais pois?



Jos nyt haluat ruosteen pois, niin tällä ainakin lähtenee. 
https://m.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/602124...npoistoaine-1l

----------


## #78

Enemmän tuntuu haittaavan ruoste putken sisäpuolella, kun siihen leikkaantuu helposti stemmin kiila.

----------


## Ari H

Mikä on yleisin syy, että simanon takavaihtataja (ketju) ei pysy rattailla ja lonksuu?

----------


## hphuhtin

Jos säätämisestä huolimatta rallattaa, pari yleisintä syytä voisi olla:
-vääntynyt vaihtajan korvake
-ketju ja takapakka kulumisasteeltaan ”eri paria” (toinen uusi, toinen kulunut)

----------


## Proud hon

> Enemmän tuntuu haittaavan ruoste putken sisäpuolella, kun siihen leikkaantuu helposti stemmin kiila.



Okei, kiitti vastauksista. Ihan hyvin lähti stemmi irti onneksi. Satulatolpan kaa sai sen sijaan nähdä aikalailla vaivaa. Seuraavaksi rungon ruosteläikkien hiominen ja maalaaminen! Ensimmäinen alusta loppuun vanhan pyörän kunnostus, aika paljon on opittavaa näköjään.

----------


## Dr TuKo

> Mikä on yleisin syy, että simanon takavaihtataja (ketju) ei pysy rattailla ja lonksuu?



En tiedä yleisimmästä, mutta oman kokemukseni mukaan vaihteiden säädöt alkavat vaeltamaan kun vaihdevaijeri on katkeamaisillaan. Kannattaa tarkistaa, ehjä vaijeri on paljon helpompi vaihtaa kuin kaivaa vaijerin jämiä kahvan sisältä.

----------


## TERU

Yleisin syy, häkki tai korvake sujahtanut jossain rymäyksessä. Melko pieni riittää.

----------


## Kanuuna

Olikos Mavicin ID360 11s HG-vapareissa joku ero, road vs mtb? Vai käykö ristiin?

----------


## nure

Tuohon haluaisin myös vastauksen, jos muuttaa pyörän suoralle tangolle ja muuttaa esim. XO1 voimansiirron ja HG yhteensopivan takapakan Mavicin maantiekiekkoihin...

----------


## Qilty

> Tuohon haluaisin myös vastauksen, jos muuttaa pyörän suoralle tangolle ja muuttaa esim. XO1 voimansiirron ja HG yhteensopivan takapakan Mavicin maantiekiekkoihin...



Olikohan se virallisesti niin että HG road vapari vaatii alle 11lehtisessä jonku prikan? Eli 11-12 menee suoraan.


Kattokaa tuolta.
https://www.halowheels.com/which-typ...hub-do-i-have/

Edit2

Olin väärässä. Road vapariin kaikki muut vaatii prikan, paitsi 11spd road kasetti.

----------


## Kanuuna

> Olikohan se virallisesti niin että HG road vapari vaatii alle 11lehtisessä jonku prikan? Eli 11-12 menee suoraan.
> 
> 
> Kattokaa tuolta.
> https://www.halowheels.com/which-typ...hub-do-i-have/
> 
> Edit2
> 
> Olin väärässä. Road vapariin kaikki muut vaatii prikan, paitsi 11spd road kasetti.



Kiitosta. Ja tämä oletettavasti pätee myös Mavicin tapauksessa? Ettei Mavicilla ole jotain kilpailevaa ’standardia’ rinnalla.

----------


## nure

Tuo Halon aika hyvä. Mutta toimiiko Eaglen vaihteet 12lehtisen maantiepakan kanssa, varsinkin sähköinen?

----------


## Qilty

> Tuo Halon aika hyvä. Mutta toimiiko Eaglen vaihteet 12lehtisen maantiepakan kanssa, varsinkin sähköinen?



Mä epäilen että ei. Kun kerta sramin 12spd road kasetit vaatii XDR vaparin, niin olisko niissä silloin myös eroa rattaiden etäisyyksissä? 

Mutta sit taas hg vapariin käy sramin sx/nx eagle kasetti, painaa tosin jonku 700g. Mutta on niitä varmaa jotain parempiakin(rotor/garbaruk/ym)

----------


## Qilty

> Kiitosta. Ja tämä oletettavasti pätee myös Mavicin tapauksessa? Ettei Mavicilla ole jotain kilpailevaa ’standardia’ rinnalla.



Ei ole mavicilla omaa standardia.

----------


## JariL

Uudessa Slashissa Shimano XT M8120 12-v voimansiirto, joka toimii hienosti mutta XT-liipaisin on todella jäykkä.
- voiko liipaisinta löysyttää mitenkään?
- voinko käyttää GX Eagle:n vaihtajaa XT:n sijasta?
- Jos vaihdan SRAMin takavaihtajan, kasetin ja ketjun, onko Eagle XX1 ketju yhteensopiva XT eturattaan ja kampien kanssa?

----------


## nure

Qilty, ei aikomustakaan sotkeutua noin painavaan, Garbaruk painaa 320g, siis vähemmän kuin nykyinen 11-36 105:sen pakka...
JariL, ei taida SRAM/Shimano vaihtajat ristiin ja jos vaihdat vivun ja vaihtajan niin tulet ihan hyvin toimeen vanhoilla ketjuilla, kammilla ja rattailla.

----------


## JariL

> JariL, ei taida SRAM/Shimano vaihtajat ristiin ja jos vaihdat vivun ja vaihtajan niin tulet ihan hyvin toimeen vanhoilla ketjuilla, kammilla ja rattailla.



Jep, tuolla vaan olis toisessa pyörässä odottamassa GX AXS setti ja XD-vapari hommattu, joten tekisi mieli se ottaa käyttöön. En vaan viitsisi turhaan alkaa testaan ja SRAMin kammetkin on kortilla nyt. Siksi siis Eagle XX1 ketju + XT eturatas on se isoin kysymys nyt.

----------


## nure

^Itsellä vastava projekti suunnitteluvaiheessa. 11 vaihtuu 12 joko HG pakalla tai vapaarattaan vaihdolla. Ongelma että perä 135millinen ja tuleeko ongelmia XD:n ja 12 kanssa. HG vaparille löytyy vain noita "monsteripakkoja" ja itselle riittäisi max 11-44 taakse... Talvella ajankuluksi tarkoitus vaihtaa osat...

----------


## Kuminauha

AXS pitäs toimii toimii yksinään shimanon osilla. Luulis myös et shimanon 12sp eturatas toimii sramin ketjulla. It varmaan vaihtasin vaan ton AXS:n ja jättäsin siihen.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_V83_bMeHgQ

----------


## nure

^Ei eturatas mitenkään tiedosta kenen valmistajan ketju sillä pyörii...

----------


## JariL

> ^Ei eturatas mitenkään tiedosta kenen valmistajan ketju sillä pyörii...



Riittää siis, että on narrow-wide Shimano?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJmMDZOSaBA

----------


## Qilty

> ^Itsellä vastava projekti suunnitteluvaiheessa. 11 vaihtuu 12 joko HG pakalla tai vapaarattaan vaihdolla. Ongelma että perä 135millinen ja tuleeko ongelmia XD:n ja 12 kanssa. HG vaparille löytyy vain noita "monsteripakkoja" ja itselle riittäisi max 11-44 taakse... Talvella ajankuluksi tarkoitus vaihtaa osat...



Tuskin 135 perä vaikuttaa. Sehän on saman levyinen kun 142mm, 142 perässä vaan on ne 3.5mm lovet päätykupeille. Ja ainakin itellä toimii 12spd 142 peräsessä.

----------


## janik

> Uudessa Slashissa Shimano XT M8120 12-v voimansiirto, joka toimii hienosti mutta XT-liipaisin on todella jäykkä.
> - voiko liipaisinta löysyttää mitenkään?
> - voinko käyttää GX Eagle:n vaihtajaa XT:n sijasta?
> - Jos vaihdan SRAMin takavaihtajan, kasetin ja ketjun, onko Eagle XX1 ketju yhteensopiva XT eturattaan ja kampien kanssa?



Mulla oli yksi kyseinen vaihdevipu, luulin että oli rikki ja palautin sen. Slx:n vipu on toiminnaltaan kevyempi, mutta pari ominaisuutta köyhempi

E: voin vaihtaa vetreän slx:n tuohon xt:hän ????

----------


## vihtis83

Mä tein tuosta vivun jäykkyydestä saman huomion kuin edelliset, vaihdoin siis 11s SLX vivun tilalle 11s XT vivun ja sehän vaatii huomattavasti enemmän voimaa. Liikeradat siinä on lyhemmät ja tämän takia se on täsmällisemmän tuntuinen mutta tosiaan tuo jäykkyys yllätti.

----------


## marco1

Käytössä XT-vivun toiminta muuttuu kevyemmäksi. Yllättävän iso ero kun vertasin uutta XT-vipua toisen pyörän 4v vanhaan.

----------


## JackOja

Miten todennatte, että nimenomaan vipu on jäykkä?

----------


## marco1

Jos pelkästään vaihtaa vivun ja muu systeemi jää ennalleen?

----------


## Marsusram

> - voinko käyttää GX Eagle:n vaihtajaa XT:n sijasta?



Kertovat että 11v ja 12v vaihtajia voi käyttää ristiin Shimano<>SRAM. Kannustan kokeilemaan.
Hyvin toimii ainakin 11v GX vaihtaja 11v XT:n takasiirtäjän kanssa.

----------


## JariL

> AXS pitäs toimii toimii yksinään shimanon osilla. Luulis myös et shimanon 12sp eturatas toimii sramin ketjulla. It varmaan vaihtasin vaan ton AXS:n ja jättäsin siihen.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_V83_bMeHgQ



Olipa aivan loistavasti tehty video! Tuo olisi varmasti se nopein tie nyt. Mulla vaan on kahdet muut kiekot XD-vaparilla ja, jos laitan Slashiin Eagle pakan, saan sitten helposti bike parkkiin Assegait ja poluille jotain rullaavampaa. Soittelin paikallisen Trekin myyjän kanssa ja hänen mukaan Shimanon eturattaan pitäisi toimia ongelmitta myös XX1 ketjun kanssa.

----------


## nure

^Rattaan merkillä ei ole mitään merkitystä.

----------


## jalkkis

Kenties tyhmä kysymys mutta onko pikalinkku ihan standardi, ts. jos on yhdet sellaiset, niin ne käy kaikkiin?

Mietin pyörään toisia kiekkoja ja ei haittaisi, että ne olisivat jo futureproofimpia läpiakseleineen. Sitten voisi vaan hankkia napakohtaiset konversiokitit. Pikalinkkuja olisi jo ylimääräisiä.

----------


## heneeeri

^^Wolftooth on eri mieltä asiasta.

----------


## Qilty

> Kenties tyhmä kysymys mutta onko pikalinkku ihan standardi, ts. jos on yhdet sellaiset, niin ne käy kaikkiin?
> 
> Mietin pyörään toisia kiekkoja ja ei haittaisi, että ne olisivat jo futureproofimpia läpiakseleineen. Sitten voisi vaan hankkia napakohtaiset konversiokitit. Pikalinkkuja olisi jo ylimääräisiä.



On ja ei. Eikös maantiekiekot ole 130mm takanavalla? Vai onko se joku vanhempi homma? Sitten mtb ja muut vaihtajalla toimivat sen 135mm. Edessä kaiketi kaikki saman 100mm. Muuten pikalinkut on suunnilleen sen saman 5mm

Edit. Luin huonosti. Kyllä käy, jos siis olet läpiakseli kiekkoja hommaamassa, niin niistä saa vain 100/135 pikalinkulliset.

----------


## Qilty

> ^^Wolftooth on eri mieltä asiasta.



Mäkin olin siinä uskossa että shimanon 12spd ketju on jotenkin erilainen.

----------


## jalkkis

> On ja ei. Eikös maantiekiekot ole 130mm takanavalla? Vai onko se joku vanhempi homma? Sitten mtb ja muut vaihtajalla toimivat sen 135mm. Edessä kaiketi kaikki saman 100mm. Muuten pikalinkut on suunnilleen sen saman 5mm
> 
> Edit. Luin huonosti. Kyllä käy, jos siis olet läpiakseli kiekkoja hommaamassa, niin niistä saa vain 100/135 pikalinkulliset.



Joo, läpiakselikiekkoja olisi tarkoitus. Sitten vaan (napakohtaiset) QR-konversiokitit ja mitkä vaan 5mm 100/135 linkut. 

Sramin ja Shimanon linkkuja tosiaan löytyykin jo.

----------


## Joni Kani

Onko mitään DIY työkalua Shimanon SPD-SL maantiepolkimien aukaisemiseen keksitty? Eipä löydy tähän hätään ja toinen poljin rahisee karusti...

----------


## Qilty

> Onko mitään DIY työkalua Shimanon SPD-SL maantiepolkimien aukaisemiseen keksitty? Eipä löydy tähän hätään ja toinen poljin rahisee karusti...



Onko siinä samanlaisen muovinen "hammastus" kun halvemman pään shimano spd polkimissa? Ite meinaan avannut ne ihan vaan pihdeillä

----------


## Gargamel

> Uudessa Slashissa Shimano XT M8120 12-v voimansiirto, joka toimii hienosti mutta XT-liipaisin on todella jäykkä.
> - voiko liipaisinta löysyttää mitenkään?



Vaihtajan kytkintä löysäämällä pitäisi vaihdon keventyä. Kytkin auki ajamalla on helppo kokeilla olisiko tuolla mitään vaikutusta.

----------


## tumz

sram code r jarrut. ei siis löydy "bite point" säätöä. Onko mahdollista säätää niin että jarrukahva ottaisi aikaisemmin kiinni.

----------


## Joni Kani

> Onko siinä samanlaisen muovinen "hammastus" kun halvemman pään shimano spd polkimissa? Ite meinaan avannut ne ihan vaan pihdeillä



Hmmh, ei se ihan muovilta tunnu, kovahkoa se on tosin, jos nahkaa vähän kietasis ympäri ja siirtopihdeillä availis. Siellähän on lie lukitekin laitettu...

----------


## Kanuuna

> sram code r jarrut. ei siis löydy "bite point" säätöä. Onko mahdollista säätää niin että jarrukahva ottaisi aikaisemmin kiinni.



Paina mäntiä ulos ilman että levyä on välissä. Pari painallusta kahvasta pitäisi riittää. Älä pullauta mäntiä pihalle!

----------


## das_rad

Shimano HT2 spacereiden paikkaa ihmettelen, ja jotain kättä pidempää Shimanolta. Sellainen tyhmä kysymys, että onko noissa kuvissa keskiö kuvattu ala vai yläpuolelta, ts. tuleeko esim. 73mm pannallisessa setupissa spacer vasemmalle vai oikealle..?

https://si.shimano.com/pdfs/dm/DM-TRFC001-01-ENG.pdf

----------


## Aakoo

Jos tarkoitat sivun 11 kuvia, niin oikealla on oikea puoli eli vetopuoli.

----------


## TERU

Jättäisin täytepalikan kokonaan pois jos kammet asentuvat lonksumatta?

----------


## Qilty

> Hmmh, ei se ihan muovilta tunnu, kovahkoa se on tosin, jos nahkaa vähän kietasis ympäri ja siirtopihdeillä availis. Siellähän on lie lukitekin laitettu...



Tälläinen siis?
https://images.internetstores.de/pro...e&size=613x613

Ei ainakaan spd malleissa ole lukitetta, kun vaan oikeaan suuntaan kääntää

----------


## Joni Kani

> Tälläinen siis?
> https://images.internetstores.de/pro...e&size=613x613
> 
> Ei ainakaan spd malleissa ole lukitetta, kun vaan oikeaan suuntaan kääntää



Juu, just tuollainen, ihme interface taas saatu tehtyä tällaiseen...

----------


## Qilty

> Juu, just tuollainen, ihme interface taas saatu tehtyä tällaiseen...



Joo, itekin mietin että onko joku oma kalunsa noiden avaamiseen. Mutta menee ne pihdeilläkin, tosin menee myös sileiksi koska ovat jotain muovia. 

Spd polkimissa, XT ja XTR tasolla on ihan tavalliset mutterit ajamassa tuota asiaa. Luulis että maantielläkin ylähyllyn polkimissa on.

----------


## Jpukki

^ https://www.bikester.fi/shimano-tl-p...u-M174973.html
Jos on jollain vielä ehjät pykämät ja kiinnostusta pitää vanhemmatkin/halvemmatkin pedaalit pyörimässä.

----------


## Qilty

> ^ https://www.bikester.fi/shimano-tl-p...u-M174973.html
> Jos on jollain vielä ehjät pykämät ja kiinnostusta pitää vanhemmatkin/halvemmatkin pedaalit pyörimässä.



No voi vitja reilulla eurolla olis säästyny. No enää ei tarvetta kun kaikki pilattu pihdeillä

----------


## Joni Kani

> No voi vitja reilulla eurolla olis säästyny. No enää ei tarvetta kun kaikki pilattu pihdeillä



Juu, mitä sitten lie postit, 5,90e...

----------


## jalkkis

Tahtois vaihtaa eturattaiden välityksiä. Nykyiset ovat 2x systeemi, 5 pulttiset, bcd 110 Sramin Powerglidet, Sramin kammissa. Keskiö on GXP, jos merkkaa jotain. Mitäs pitäisi tajuta huomioida kun tekee valintaa? Riittääkö, että on 110 / 5 bolt, vaiko onko erikokoisia kiinnityspultteja tms? Ja kun edessä on 2x, ja tulee olemaan, niin onko rattaiden kokoerolla jotain merkitystä tai nyrkkisääntöä, jotta etuvaihtajan (Rival) saa toimimaan järkevästi?

----------


## Qilty

> Tahtois vaihtaa eturattaiden välityksiä. Nykyiset ovat 2x systeemi, 5 pulttiset, bcd 110 Sramin Powerglidet, Sramin kammissa. Keskiö on GXP, jos merkkaa jotain. Mitäs pitäisi tajuta huomioida kun tekee valintaa? Riittääkö, että on 110 / 5 bolt, vaiko onko erikokoisia kiinnityspultteja tms? Ja kun edessä on 2x, ja tulee olemaan, niin onko rattaiden kokoerolla jotain merkitystä tai nyrkkisääntöä, jotta etuvaihtajan (Rival) saa toimimaan järkevästi?



Pultit taitaa olla samat, ja monesti tulee varmaan mukanakin. Vaihtajan valmistajan sivuilta varmaan löytyy millä rattailla vaihtaja toimii, itellä ei noista etuvaihtajista ole mitään muuta hajua kun se miten ne irtoaa rungosta.

----------


## Kollinjoki

Virallisista valmistajan suunnittelemista eturataskomboista (Rival 2x11
46/36T, 50/34T, 52/36T) poikkeamisessa kaivaa verta nenästään, riski on ettei etuvaihtaja pysty hanskaamaan haluttua yhdistelmää. Voi olla että saa säädettyä jos ero alkuperäiseen ei ole suuri, tai sitten ei. 

Jos välitykset ei natsaa omiin toiveisiin niin eikös pakan vaihtaminen olisi turvallisempi vaihtoehto?

----------


## jalkkis

^ Juu kiitos, Mulla on kyllä antiikki-Rivalit, eli 2x10. Mulla on nyt 48/34, joka on virallinen kombo. Mutta olisin voinut viedä isompaa kiekkoa aavistuksen tiheämmäksi, niin olisi saanut takapakan (nyt 11-28) laajemmin käyttöön. Pienempi 34 on ollut ihan jees.

Ehkäpä sitten katson tilalle 11/12-32 takapakan, jahka niitä joskus saa.

----------


## Aakoo

Esimerkiksi 34/46 välitys toimii ihan hyvin, ja oman kokemuksen mukaan etuvaihtaja toimii paremmin mitä pienempi eturattaiden ero on.

----------


## hphuhtin

> Tahtois vaihtaa eturattaiden välityksiä. Nykyiset ovat 2x systeemi, 5 pulttiset, bcd 110 Sramin Powerglidet, Sramin kammissa. Keskiö on GXP, jos merkkaa jotain. Mitäs pitäisi tajuta huomioida kun tekee valintaa? Riittääkö, että on 110 / 5 bolt, vaiko onko erikokoisia kiinnityspultteja tms? Ja kun edessä on 2x, ja tulee olemaan, niin onko rattaiden kokoerolla jotain merkitystä tai nyrkkisääntöä, jotta etuvaihtajan (Rival) saa toimimaan järkevästi?



Juuri surffasin uusia eturattaita ja GXP:lle ilmeisesti on ”long pin”-mallit? Manasin kun törmäsin long pin/short pin-valintaan  :Vink:

----------


## zipped_

Terve, alkoi sitten meikäläisen sähkömaasturointi hyvinkin vahvasti. Piti ottaa etukiekko pyörästä irti kuljetuksen ajaksi ja kun sitten kotona aloin asentelemaan kiekkoa paikoilleen, meni uutukaisen momenttiavaimen kanssa säädöksi ja runnomiseksi. Lopputulos etuakseli (mallia läpiakseli) on vahvasti kiinni, mutta sitä ei saa enää omilla työkaluilla irti - kuusiokoloavain vain pyörii kolossaan. Pyörässä alumiinirunko, samaten tuo läpiakseli taisi oll amyös alumiinia. Osaatteko arvon viisaammat tässä kohtaa siis hieman neuvoa amatööriä? 1) uskaltaako tuolla ajaa, vai onko ajamisesta mahdollisesti lisää haittaa kuormituksessa oleville kierteille? 2) onko tuon akselin irrottaminen kotikonstein mahdollista, vai vaatiiko huoltokäyntiä? Uusi akseli tulee siis ainakin hankintalistalle hetimiten alkuviikkoon...

----------


## JarskiAi

^ https://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/...atbikest%C3%A4

----------


## zipped_

Kiitos! Haku vielä haastavaa, kun osa termeistä hukassa (+ foorumin haku on melko syvältä kun ei vielä osaa)

----------


## xubu

^Ei fillarifoorumin haku ole osaamisesta kiinni, se vain on huono. Kannattaa hakea vain hakukoneella esim. näin: läpiakseli:fillarifoorumi.fi

----------


## jalkkis

> Juuri surffasin uusia eturattaita ja GXP:lle ilmeisesti on ”long pin”-mallit? Manasin kun törmäsin long pin/short pin-valintaan



Joo, GXP = long pin.

----------


## Kuminauha

Onko nyt niin, että GXP kahvalla ei voi käyttää esim Deoren takavaihtajaa?

----------


## JackOja

> Onko nyt niin, että GXP kahvalla ei voi käyttää esim Deoren takavaihtajaa?



Mikä on GXP-kahva?

----------


## Kuminauha

> Mikä on GXP-kahva?



Ööh, aivopieru, siis GRX kahva  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Qilty

> Joo, GXP = long pin.



Eikös GXP  vaan meinaa laakeria, vetopuolella 24mm ja vasemmalla 22mm sisäreikä. Ei kai siitä voi rattaiden pulttien pituutta päätellä. Olisko se kiinni siitä tuleeko saman pultin alle yksi vai useampi ratas?

----------


## jalkkis

> Eikös GXP  vaan meinaa laakeria, vetopuolella 24mm ja vasemmalla 22mm sisäreikä. Ei kai siitä voi rattaiden pulttien pituutta päätellä. Olisko se kiinni siitä tuleeko saman pultin alle yksi vai useampi ratas?



Short / long pin viittaa rattaan over shift pinnin pituuteen, esim:

https://www.modernbike.com/sram-forc...n-use-with-34t

Estää ketjun tippumisen rattaan ja kammen väliin, pinnin ajatus:

https://www.cycleservicenordic.com/m...pin-length.pdf

----------


## Qilty

> Short / long pin viittaa rattaan over shift pinnin pituuteen, esim:
> 
> https://www.modernbike.com/sram-forc...n-use-with-34t
> 
> Estää ketjun tippumisen rattaan ja kammen väliin, pinnin ajatus:
> 
> https://www.cycleservicenordic.com/m...pin-length.pdf



Taas oppi uutta.

----------


## frenik

Onko normaalia että SX Eagle-takavaihtajaan jää parin millin klappi, ikäänkuin kiinnitysruuvi olisi löysällä korvakkeessa? Vai oonko hukannut jonkun prikan viimeksi korvaketta vaihtaessa?

----------


## A.M.®

> Onko normaalia että SX Eagle-takavaihtajaan jää parin millin klappi, ikäänkuin kiinnitysruuvi olisi löysällä korvakkeessa? Vai oonko hukannut jonkun prikan viimeksi korvaketta vaihtaessa?



On niissä aina välystä

----------


## cokekola

Luulin, että jarrukumien vaihtaminen olisi sujunut vanhasta muistista käden käänteessä, vaan eipä vanha enää osaa sitäkään. Kyseessä on selvähkö Shimano 105 jarru, jossa tosin lukee Bianchin tyyliin "Reparto Corse" eikä Shimano. Ostin siis 105 jarrukumit, ja väänsin ne paikoilleen. 

Kumit ovat sen verran paksut, että ottavat vanteeseen, vaikka vaijeri olisi täysin löysätty. Noh, 105 jarruissa oli muistaakseni ruuvi, jolla länkien etäisyyttä voi säätää, joten kuva esiin Shimanon saitilta, ja siinähän se säätöruuvi onkin, numero 9 täjäytyskuvassa (punaisella ympyröity).

*Mutta, mutta*: tässä Reparto Corse -jarrussa kyseistä säätöruuvia ei näytä olevan! (Valokuvassa ruuvin pitäisi olla keltaisen nuolen osoittamassa kohdassa.)

Osaako joku Bianchi-guru kertoa, mitvit on kyseessä? Miten länkien etäisyyttä pystyy tässä säätämään?

----------


## nure

Ennen ainakin Bianchin "Reperto" tuotteet oli jonkin italialaisen valmistajan ko. valmistajalle brändäämiä ja jos on Shimanon niin mallina jokin halpis OEM...
Jos vaijeri on täysin auki niin en usko että edes tuo hienosäätöruuvi auttaisi enää mitään...

----------


## Firlefanz

Väittävät että Reparto Corse olisi useimmiten yhtä kuin FSA ja jarru siis vain uudelleen brandattu FSA Gossamer, mutta eihän se itse ongelmaan vaikuta. 

Olen muuten siinä käsityksessä että ruuvilla jota jarrussa ei ole keskitetään länget (eikä siis säädetä niiden välistä etäisyyttä). 

Neuvomisen jätän niille jotka osaavat homman!

----------


## Arosusi

> Olen muuten siinä käsityksessä että ruuvilla jota jarrussa ei ole keskitetään länget (eikä siis säädetä niiden välistä etäisyyttä).



Näinhän se on.

----------


## nure

^^Voipi olla noinkin mutta puuttuu tai ei niin ei suurta eroa sillä korjailla. Jälkiviina vois sanoa että ottaa kuvan periaatteella ennen ja jälkeen niin näkee mitä tehty toisin.

----------


## hemppa

Onko shimanon 11s kampien rattaat lähempänä toisiaan kuin 10s kammissa? Oon nyt sujuvasti ajellut koko kesän setillä jossa kaikki muut on 10s paitsi kammet (ja eturattaat) on 11s ja en ole ihan 100% tyytyväinen etuvaihtajan säätöihin.

----------


## cokekola

> ^^Voipi olla noinkin mutta puuttuu tai ei niin ei suurta eroa sillä korjailla. Jälkiviina vois sanoa että ottaa kuvan periaatteella ennen ja jälkeen niin näkee mitä tehty toisin.



Eipä siinä vaihtoehtoja ole, tähän eivät vain 105 jarrukumit sovi. Purin koko p****n ja totesin, että mitään säätömahdollisuutta ei ole. No, Bikeinn lupasi toimittaa Ultegran jarrut ylihuomiseen mennessä. Saa nähdä, onnistuvatko lunastamaan lupauksensa. En ylläty, jos eivät onnistu.

EDIT: Tuli vasta tilaamisen jälkeen mieleen, että onhan minulla "pajalla" kyllä riittävät heebelit, joilla melko helposti saan liian paksuista kumeista tarvittavan puolen millin verran pois. No, mikään ei ole liian vähäinen syy päivittää kalustoa, eli enpä taida perua tilausta  :-)

----------


## TERU

Ajoin muutaman vuoden noilla RC jarruilla ja nyt jo muutama vuosi kun vaihdoin 105/5700 jarrut, kun palat alkoi olla lopussa, romulaatikkoon meni entiset. 

Vähitellen tuota mainiota ajokkia tullut nostetuksi osien puolesta ylös, hyvin passaa edelleen, kun vain paritonnia kesässä tuolle kertyy.

----------


## TERU

> Onko shimanon 11s kampien rattaat lähempänä toisiaan kuin 10s kammissa? Oon nyt sujuvasti ajellut koko kesän setillä jossa kaikki muut on 10s paitsi kammet (ja eturattaat) on 11s ja en ole ihan 100% tyytyväinen etuvaihtajan säätöihin.



Säädä pienempi ratas alarajoittimella oikeaan kohtaan, niin isompaa tarvitsee vain vaijerilla säätää kohdilleen.
Ratasväleistä en tiedä hönkäsen pöläystä...

----------


## Juhis.T

Mikähän on Sramin Eaglessa vikana, kun XX1 pakassa kevein ratas ääntää, vaihteet muuten toimii moitteetta ja vain tuo yksi vaihde pitää ääntä?

----------


## Fraatti

> Mikähän on Sramin Eaglessa vikana, kun XX1 pakassa kevein ratas ääntää, vaihteet muuten toimii moitteetta ja vain tuo yksi vaihde pitää ääntä?



Oletko koittanut säätää vaijeria ja/tai topparia ettei rihnuta esim viereiseen rattaaseen?

----------


## Juhis.T

> Oletko koittanut säätää vaijeria ja/tai topparia ettei rihnuta esim viereiseen rattaaseen?



Olen ja senverta iso puotos tuossa seuraavaan rattaaseen, ettei oiken mahdu siihen ottamaan. Kovemmin mäkeen runtatessa ääntää.

----------


## Pumafi

Shimanon vaihtajien vipujen yhteensopivuus. Maantiepyörästä porsi oikea vaihtaja (ST-RS685), nesteet ei pysy sisällä kun tiiviste vuotaa. Kaksi eri pyöräliikettä asiaa tutkinut ja ei pysty korjaamaan. Noita Ultegan vipuja ei oikein löydy mistään ja nyt tarvitaan yhteensopivuustietoja. Ultegra R8020 sopii, mutta onko muita sopivia kahvoja. Jarrut on BR-RS805.

Saksassa on nettikaupoissa noita R8020, joten se lienee helpoin. Shimanolla toimitusaika ST-RS685 vivulle on 39 viikkoa eli heti kesäkuussa 2022...

----------


## K.Kuronen

^Jarruletkuissa on jotakin eroa, uudessa ja vanhassa Ultegrassa: BH59 vs BH90.

----------


## Pumafi

Jarruletkut on pyörässä BH59.

----------


## K.Kuronen

^Mulla ei ole tietoa, sopiiko vanhan BH-59-letkun liittimet uuteen kahvaan.

----------


## Gargamel

> Mikähän on Sramin Eaglessa vikana, kun XX1 pakassa kevein ratas ääntää, vaihteet muuten toimii moitteetta ja vain tuo yksi vaihde pitää ääntä?



Vaihtaja/rissa ottaa rattaaseen? Pakka tai lehti pääsee liikkumaan?

----------


## Kanuuna

> Mikähän on Sramin Eaglessa vikana, kun XX1 pakassa kevein ratas ääntää, vaihteet muuten toimii moitteetta ja vain tuo yksi vaihde pitää ääntä?



Ketju liian pitkä, rajotin vithurallaan, korvake vääntynyt, ketju ja ratas kulunut eri tahtia…?

----------


## Benny

> Mikähän on Sramin Eaglessa vikana, kun XX1 pakassa kevein ratas ääntää, vaihteet muuten toimii moitteetta ja vain tuo yksi vaihde pitää ääntä?



Onko se ketjulinja vaan niin vino kevyimmällä vaihteella? Kuuluuks se eturattaasta vai pakasta?

Onko alkanu yhtäkkiä vai ollut aina?

----------


## Juhis.T

Tuo ääni ollut aina.
Ei pitäis minkään olla kulunutta.
Btensio säädetty sramin työkalulla, korvakkeen suoruus tarkistettu. Se kevein ratashan on vähän erinäköinen kuin muut.
Taitaa tuo Srami olla älyttömän tarkka säädöstään?
Jousi lukittuna lähes äänetön. Fuel exässä tuo reaktiivinen takajousi, niin se vaikuttaa tuohon ääneen.

----------


## jalkkis

DT Swissin 370 etunapa. Pitäisi vaihtaa 15mm läpiakseliadapteri QR-adapteriin. Lähteekö päätyadapterit irti ilman "mounting pin" työkalua? Tuotekoodi HWTXXX00N5290S. Manuskassa:

https://www.dtswiss.com/pmt/00/00/00...WEB_EN_002.pdf

Sivu 15. 

Voisi kuvitella, että mikä tahansa 15mm halkaisijan akseli ajaisi asian. Mutta kun on ihan bränikät kiekot (ja palautusoikeus olemassa) niin ei viittis kokeilla ei-sopivalla työkalulla...

EDIT: eihän tuo 15mm halkaisija ole. Mutta joku sopivankokoinen hylsy tms sisään ja sillä irti?

----------


## SSGT-92

Kun tuossa katsoo tuon linkkisi sisältämiä ohjeita.en usko olevan estettä käyttää muuta soveliasta välinettä sen adapteritulpan pois paikaltaan vääntämiseen.
 Ei vaan saa olla yltää liian syvälle,ettei vaurioita laakeria.Siitähän ne tuossa ohjeessa varoitelee.

----------


## jalkkis

^ Eipäs sittenkään. 15mm adapterit ovat pussukassa ja nämä ovat kiinni:

https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...ion-kit-758089

Eli nämä taidetaan vaan vetää ulos?

----------


## SSGT-92

Jos ne qr päätyholkit ei lähde 5 mm 6-koloavaimella kiertämällä,ni sit kaiketi vetämällä.Ohjeesi sivulla 19 mainittu noi kierteelliset vaihtoehdot.

----------


## JackOja

Vetämällä lähtee. Joku kangaspala suojaksi ja pihdeillä kiinni. Voi lähteä sorminkin joskus.

----------


## jalkkis

^ Kiitos, näin se näyttää menevän, kun tarpeeksi googletteli. Laitan vanhaa sisuria väliin ja sitten moniotepihdeillä vetäsen.

----------


## nure

Tietääkö kukaan mistä vuodesta alkaen Mavic CrossMaxeissa käytetty ID360 vapaaratasta?

----------


## JackOja

^Älä nyt vaan sano, ettet tiedä onko sulla id360?

Vedä irti ja katso.

Mun CrossMaxit on 2017 mallia ja on ITS-4. Sen jälkeen saattoi tulla ratchet.

----------


## nure

Jack, en sen vuoksi viitsisi purkaa... Ajattelin jos olis tietoa löytynyt...

----------


## Qilty

> Jack, en sen vuoksi viitsisi purkaa... Ajattelin jos olis tietoa löytynyt...



Pyöräytä kierros ja laske naksut. Id360 on 24 tai 40 naksua. Its-4 napa 36

----------


## Siketne

Pojan pyörästä tippui ketjut ja ilmeisesti rikkoi vapaarattaan. Irroitin renkaan niin laakerin kuulat ja ym. osat tippu syliin. 
Onkohan vaan voinut löystyä tms.? 
Rattaassa ei mitään tekstejä minkälainen malli kyseessä että osaisi alkaa varaosia etsiä vai pitääköhän kokonaan uusi kiekko ostaa?
Ja mistäs tiedän mikä kiekko tuohon kävisi.
Kyseessä on siis 24” insera mtb.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Joni Kani

> Pojan pyörästä tippui ketjut ja ilmeisesti rikkoi vapaarattaan. Irroitin renkaan niin laakerin kuulat ja ym. osat tippu syliin. 
> Onkohan vaan voinut löystyä tms.? 
> Rattaassa ei mitään tekstejä minkälainen malli kyseessä että osaisi alkaa varaosia etsiä vai pitääköhän kokonaan uusi kiekko ostaa?
> Ja mistäs tiedän mikä kiekko tuohon kävisi.
> Kyseessä on siis 24” insera mtb.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Saisko kuvaa tästä kun selvitys on hieman vaikeahko ainakin minulle?

----------


## nure

^^Kevyt arvaus jos on Insera tasoinen junnupyörä niin uuden kiekon hankita saattaa olla järkevää. Onko vanne- vai levyjarruille?

----------


## nure

Qilty, 24kertaa naksahtaa joten ID360. Onko siis vaihtoehtoina kaksi poikkeavaa ja miksi? Kiitos infosta!

----------


## skyof

Pitäisi hankkia lapsen pyörään orbea mx24 uudet v-jarrut.
Alkp on jotkut tektrot,käykö tuohon esim Shimano Alivio V-jarrut vanhojen tilalle?

----------


## A.M.®

> Pitäisi hankkia lapsen pyörään orbea mx24 uudet v-jarrut.
> Alkp on jotkut tektrot,käykö tuohon esim Shimano Alivio V-jarrut vanhojen tilalle?




Kyllä käy

----------


## Joni Kani

> ^^Kevyt arvaus jos on Insera tasoinen junnupyörä niin uuden kiekon hankita saattaa olla järkevää. Onko vanne- vai levyjarruille?



Juu voi olla mutta renkaan irroitus harvoin saa laakeria irti. Ratas onko etu vai taka vai mikä. Ketjujen tippuminen harvoin vaparia rikkoo tai en pysty kuvittelemaan sitä niin kuva ois kiva...

----------


## Siketne

> Saisko kuvaa tästä kun selvitys on hieman vaikeahko ainakin minulle?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## K.Kuronen

^se on sökönä: akseli poikki ja silleen.

----------


## Kanuuna

Eipä siinä muuta kuin uutta akselia lähipyöräkaupasta, uutta napaa tai uutta kiekkoa. Noilla palikoilla tuossa kunnossa ei saa enää toimivaan/kestävään pakettiin.

----------


## nure

Alkuperäisissä rasvoissa näköjään, roskiin ja uutta tilalle...

----------


## Siketne

Onko nuo ihan standardikokoja? Mistä tiedän minkälainen sopii?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## marco1

^Sellainen perinteinen "pyörähuolto" hoitaa homman, netin kautta noita on myös tarjolla mutta paikanpäällä varmaan onnistuu paremmin homma. Tuossa siis tarvitaan uusi akseli (ja myös uudet laakerikuulat varmaankin) ja niiden asennus paikalleen. 
Toinen vaihtoehto on hankkia kokonaan uusi takakiekko mutta tuohon 7v sarjaan niitäkin löytyy paremmin pyörähuolloista.

----------


## TERU

Samalla siirtyminen kasettivapaarattaasenn, niin akselin katkeaminen eliminoituu.

----------


## jalkkis

> Olikohan se virallisesti niin että HG road vapari vaatii alle 11lehtisessä jonku prikan? Eli 11-12 menee suoraan.
> 
> 
> Kattokaa tuolta.
> https://www.halowheels.com/which-typ...hub-do-i-have/
> 
> Edit2
> 
> Olin väärässä. Road vapariin kaikki muut vaatii prikan, paitsi 11spd road kasetti.



Onko spacerin ainoa tarkoitus kiristää esim. 10-pakka 11 vapariin? Mulla on nyt shimanon 11 vapari ja laitoin siihen Sunracen 11-28 pakan, joka lienee maantiepakka. Pakan mukana tuli 1mm spaceri. Ilman spaceria pakka jäi väljäksi mutta se 1mm spaceri pakan alle lisättynä välystä ei tunnu ainakaan sormivoimin. Mutta tuo lienee riittävä eikä spaceria tarvitse vaihtaa shimanon 1,85mm versioon?

EDIT: Aika moni intterwebs-ohje sanoo, että 11 vapariin tarvitaan 1,85mm spaceri kymppipakalle... Voiko olla niin, että vaikka sormivoimin tuntuu kireälle, niin ajossa antaa periksi?

----------


## TERU

Minulla vain teräksisiä vapareita (magneetti tarttuu) on riittänyt tuollainen kireys ja tuo sopivaksi pakan paikaksikin, kevytmetallisista vapareista en tiedä.

----------


## jalkkis

Vaihdoin kuitenkin 1mm spacerin 1,85mm versioon. Kasettikin asettui nyt paremmin vaparin reunaan nähden. Nyt vaihteetkin asettui paremmin kohdilleen ilman säätöä.

----------


## TERU

Noin on parempi.

Kun viimeisellekin rarttaalle löytyy tilaa ja lukkorenkaan saa riittäväsi vaparin kierteille ja vielä kun vaihteen säädötkin helpommin, niin parempi, varmempikin, rattaiden pysyminen tiukassa kimpussa.

----------


## nure

Onkos kenelläkään tietoa että millaiseen momenttiin on suotava kiristää Tunen kuuskolo titaani akselilliset "Pikalukot". Vanhempi malli ja ei löydy (siis mäen ainakaan löydä) infoa...

----------


## harmis

> Onko nuo ihan standardikokoja? Mistä tiedän minkälainen sopii?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Standardeja kyllä, mutta niitä standardeja on kovin paljon. Minun suositus: jos pyörän päivittäminen seuraavaan kokoon on lähiaikoina ajankohtaista, se kannattaa tehdä nyt, ja laittaa vanha kierrätykseen. Vaihtoehto kaksi: osta uusi kiekko kasettipakalla/navalla. Vaihtoehto kolme: yritä hankkia sopiva akseli sopivilla osilla. Voi olla "merkittömillä" osilla hankalaa. Tuurilla jostain pyörähuollosta löytyy oikeanlainen.

----------


## kauris

> Onkos kenelläkään tietoa että millaiseen momenttiin on suotava kiristää Tunen kuuskolo titaani akselilliset "Pikalukot". Vanhempi malli ja ei löydy (siis mäen ainakaan löydä) infoa...



Yritin googlata sulle avuksi (Tyyliin Tune Schnellspanner moment) mutten ihan helposti kyllä löytänyt. Mikä niiden mallinimi oli? Mulla on itsellä maantiepyörän Tunen pikalinkut mutta silleen perinteisesti kääntäen vivusta lukittuvat. Silloin myynnissä oli vielä kevyempiä malleja jotka piri kiristää omalla työkalullaan. Mietin oliko ne Tune Skyline nimiset. Mutta ei niissäkään ollut kuusiokolo johon momenttiavain kävisi vaan tosiaan sellainen tähtimäinen kuvio mutterin ulkopinnalla.

----------


## Kuminauha

Siis E-torx mutteri? Niitä ainakin saa hylsyinä.

----------


## nure

Kauris, nuo parikymmentä vuotta vanhat uskolliset ja tyyppinimeä en muista, alkujaan titaanipyörään hankittu, kokonaista 50g painaa setti. Skyline on se lippulaiva setti.

----------


## Teemu

Saako Shimanon I-Spec EV-vaihdevivun jotenkin paritettua Sramin jarrukahvan (Matchmaker X) kanssa? Problemsolversilla on mismatcher I-Spec I/II:lle, mutta mites tuo EV?

----------


## Teemu

> Saako Shimanon I-Spec EV-vaihdevivun jotenkin paritettua Sramin jarrukahvan (Matchmaker X) kanssa? Problemsolversilla on mismatcher I-Spec I/II:lle, mutta mites tuo EV?



Vastaan itselleni. Näköjään Wolftoothilta löytyy adapteri.

----------


## MTB Engineer

DIY: Shimano I-Spec EV shifter with Sram brakes (mtbengineer.blogspot.com)

MisMatch 2.2 sopii myös. Tein oman muutokseni alkuvuodesta kun Wolftoothin adapteria ei vielä ollut saatavilla.

----------


## nure

Mavic CrossMaxin ID360 vaihto XD versioon, irtoaako vetämällä tuo vanha HG ja uusi painamalla?

----------


## JackOja

> Mavic CrossMaxin ID360 vaihto XD versioon, irtoaako vetämällä tuo vanha HG ja uusi painamalla?



Mitä jos kokeillet? Ei maksa mitään. Etkö ole koskaan avannut ja huoltanut vaparia?

ITS-4 -vaparia mun CrossMaxeissa pitää paikallaan kierteellinen lukitusrengas. Toisessa akselin päässä irti vedettävä rengas, jonka alta paljastuu akselissa hahlot, johon käy (oliko nyt 15 mm?) kiintolenkki, jolla pitää vastaan kun lukitusrenkaan kiertää auki. Olisko myös uudemmissa. Sen näkee kyllä helposti mitä toimia vaatii.

Mavicin tech-sivuilla myös ohjeita, räjäytyskuvia ynnä muuta ja juutuubi videoita puolillaan.

Tuossa Mavicin poikien oma (en katsonut, kunhan linkkasin ekan haun tuloksen)

----------


## nure

Vaikuttaa tuon perusteella että vetämällä irtoaa. Huollettu on mutta enellinen Crossmax oli 90luvulta ja aivan eri kapistus. Kiitos kuitenkin!

----------


## Qilty

> Vaikuttaa tuon perusteella että vetämällä irtoaa. Huollettu on mutta enellinen Crossmax oli 90luvulta ja aivan eri kapistus. Kiitos kuitenkin!



Ei lähde vetämällä. Pitää jarrun puolelta löysätä se esijännitys(erikoiskalulla tietenkin), siihen tosiaan löytyy hyvä video suntuupista

Edittiä. Saattaa olla vielä niin että MTB ja Road id360 on erilaiset

Edit2 
Saattaa myös mennä mulla puurot ja vellit sekasin ja se lähteeki ihan vaa nyppäsemällä

----------


## nure

Juu, homman nimi on että HG 12 Eagle sopisi mutta pakat maailmalta loppu mutta toisaaltaan ei XD pakkojakaan paljoa tarjolla...

----------


## ViP

> Juu, homman nimi on että HG 12 Eagle sopisi mutta pakat maailmalta loppu mutta toisaaltaan ei XD pakkojakaan paljoa tarjolla...



Onko joku tietty pakka, mikä pitäisi olla? Ainakin Garbarukilta saa hg-vaparille 12v pakkoja:

https://www.garbaruk.com/12-speed-shimano-hg.html

----------


## nure

^Tiedän kyllä mutta katsoitkos toimitusaikoja...

----------


## ViP

> ^Tiedän kyllä mutta katsoitkos toimitusaikoja...



Pikku googlaus jeesii. Ajattelin, että osaat itse.

https://www.bikester.fi/garbaruk-rat...?vgid=G1332613

Etukoodilla alta kahdensadan, ilmaisilla toimituksilla, 6-8 pvä toimitus. Laitas nopsaan tulemaan.

----------


## kauris

Heh, hyvää kuittaulua nurelle, joka on yleensä se antava osapuoli  :Hymy: 
Toisaalta samalla viesteissä se itse jeesi myös mukana ettei pelkäksi kettuiluksi mene.

----------


## nure

Kiitoss, yleensä tulee vain seurattua noita "vakitoimittajien" sivuja... Mikäs olis etukoodi?

----------


## Kanuuna

> Kiitoss, yleensä tulee vain seurattua noita "vakitoimittajien" sivuja... Mikäs olis etukoodi?



Vaikkapa SuomenLatuBFI2021.

----------


## Kepsu

Suomen Ladun jäsenenmaksu varmastikin maksettu?

----------


## nure

Kiitos, herrat, tilattu reilu 190€ tuli hinnaksi...

----------


## jalkkis

> Suomen Ladun jäsenenmaksu varmastikin maksettu?



Eikös tuo koodi ole ihan KVG:lla löydettävissä netistä? Jos eivät sitä halua niin koodi pois websistä ja jäsensivuille tms...

----------


## nure

^Hyvin joka tapauksessa toimi, jäsen tai ei...

----------


## Kanuuna

> Eikös tuo koodi ole ihan KVG:lla löydettävissä netistä? Jos eivät sitä halua niin koodi pois websistä ja jäsensivuille tms...



’Koodi Bikester’ kun kirjuuttaa, niin löytyy. Suomen ladun sivulla asti en ole käynyt löytääkseni koodin.

----------


## jalkkis

> ^Hyvin joka tapauksessa toimi, jäsen tai ei...



Juu tiedän, että se toimii. Pointti olikin, että on turhaa jeesustella jäsenmaksuilla, jos tieto on täysin julkisesti intterwebsiin laitettu. Laittaisivät jäsensivuille, jäsenlehteen tms, jos "väärinkäyttöä" pelkäävät.

----------


## ViP

> Kiitos, herrat, tilattu reilu 190€ tuli hinnaksi...



Loistavaa! Ihan hyvät speksit tolla pakalla - kevyempi kuin vastaava xtr tai xx1 ja reippaasti edullisempikin.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Itse asensin tuollaisen Garbarukin pakan (tosin xD-versio) tässä viikolla. Aika hienon oloista työtä.

----------


## #78

Hei, Tietäiskö kukaan mistä löytyis 22mm quill stemmin reikään sopivan tapin, johon sais kiinnitettyä nykyaikaisen stemmin?

----------


## nure

Garbarukin eturattaita käyttänyt ja ovat tosi laadukasta työtä, odotan pakalta samaa...

----------


## nure

^^ Jos tuollaista tarkoitat https://www.bike24.com/p2280452.html niin löytyy sieltä sun täältä, kotimaastakin...

----------


## #78

Jui just tollasta, mutta 22mm reikään. Toi taitaa olla 25,4mm reikään.
Pitää tuolta saksan maalta alkaa etsimään.

----------


## TERU

Tällä voisi onnistua.
https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...pter-set-35323

----------


## #78

> Tällä voisi onnistua.
> https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...pter-set-35323



Kiitos, tuotahan näyttäis jo kohta olevan hyllyssäkin.

----------


## TERU

Toisesta kaupasta heti, vois käydä tämäkin.
https://www.bike-components.de/en/Pr...dapter-p19058/

----------


## Santtu75

Ei löytynyt sopivaa ketjua, enkä halunnut aloittaa uutta, niin kysytään täältä:
Jos hiilikuituvanteen pinnasta muutamasta kohtaa lähtenyt maali/lakka/pinnoite (miten nuo hiilikuitukiuekot edes valmistetaan, en tiedä...), mutta mitään vaurioita, halkeamia yms. ei ole havaittavissa, niin miten tuollaisen vanteen voi paikkamaalata/kunnostaa. Eli Mustalla/mustaharmaalla vanteella on muutamassa paikassa vaalenharmaita pienehköjä laikkuja mistä tämä "pintamusta" puuttuu.

----------


## TERU

Olen "korjannut" näkymättömissä olevia alueita mustasta kuitupinnasta värittömällä kynsilakalla, mustaan voisi olla musta parempi. Jos harmiton värivirhe voisi vanteeseenkin sopia, mieltä rauhoittaa kun oon korjannut vian!
https://www.tokmanni.fi/kynsilakka-5...-7618900910485

----------


## nure

^TERUn konsti aivan riittävä jos esteettisyys kelpaa. Lakan tarkoitus lähinnä suojata Uv-säteilyltä josta hiilikuitu paljaana kovinkaan paljoa tykkää...

----------


## Kanuuna

Hope Pro2 napa. Vaparin huollon yhteydessä pitäisi painaa vaparin rungon ja navan välinen tiiviste paikalleen. Meneekö ihan painamalla vai tarviiko jotain kikkakolmosia? Hopen työkalua en omista. 

Kohdasta 12:30

https://youtu.be/DWdsthsTOw8

----------


## K.Kuronen

^Hope Pro4:ssa taitaa olla sama toteutus ja siinä muovinen tiiviste menee paikalleen käsin siten, että vaparin runko ei saa olla, eikä päästä aivan pohjaan ja sormin tiivistettä painamamalla yhdestä kohdasta aloittaen edeten ympäri.

----------


## Kanuuna

Okei. Täytyy koittaa huomenissa siten.

----------


## heeman

Onko tietoa mistä saisi sram force1 kahvaan pikkuosia?

Se punainen muoviosa mihin vaijeri sujahtaa otti ja hajosi. On pysynyt koossa pikaliimalla, mutta vaijeri on kulunut vaihtokuntoon ja pelkään ettei liimaviritys lähde ehjänä kahvasta. Ei huvita ostaa uutta kahvaa, mutta onko muuta vaihtoehtoa?.

----------


## hece

> ^Hope Pro4:ssa taitaa olla sama toteutus ja siinä muovinen tiiviste menee paikalleen käsin siten, että vaparin runko ei saa olla, eikä päästä aivan pohjaan ja sormin tiivistettä painamamalla yhdestä kohdasta aloittaen edeten ympäri.



Pro4:ssä ilmeisesti tuo tiiviste tiukempi kuin Pro2:ssa. Ei pitäisi siis olla ongelma Pro2:ssa painaa käsin. Pro4:sen tiivisteen painamista varten sattui olemaan hyllyssä sopivalla halkaisijalla oleva muoviputki (olikohan 40mm?) jolla painui helposti.

----------


## nure

Taas tyhmä kysymys: Saako Crossmaxin takakiekkoon adapteria 12x148 boostille? Mavicin omia ei ainakaan löydy?

----------


## Kanuuna

> ^Hope Pro4:ssa taitaa olla sama toteutus ja siinä muovinen tiiviste menee paikalleen käsin siten, että vaparin runko ei saa olla, eikä päästä aivan pohjaan ja sormin tiivistettä painamamalla yhdestä kohdasta aloittaen edeten ympäri.



Tämä onnistui hienosti käsin juuri kuvaamallasi tavalla. Toki vaati pakan irrotuksen, että pääsi käsiksi tuohon muovilärpäkkeeseen. 
Kiitos.

----------


## stenu

Mites se ny oli noiden Sramin 11-lehtisten pakkojen ja vaihtajien kanssa? Jos mulla on pyörässä alunperin pitkähäkkinen Rival-vaihtaja ja XD 10-42 pakka. Sit mulla on toiset kiekot, joissa on tällä hetkellä HG-vapari ja Force CX1 11-36 pakka, niin onko ne pakat eri levyiset vai pitäiskö noiden toimia ristiin? Tuntuu nimittäin, että rohisee sillä HG-pakalla.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Taas tyhmä kysymys: Saako Crossmaxin takakiekkoon adapteria 12x148 boostille? Mavicin omia ei ainakaan löydy?



Jos se crossmax on 142-millinen (tai 135 mm), niin boost-napa on siten leveämpi, että jarrulevyn ja kasetin väli on 6 mm leveämpi. Eli ei kait sellaista adapteria voi edes olla.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Jos se crossmax on 142-millinen (tai 135 mm), niin boost-napa on siten leveämpi, että jarrulevyn ja kasetin väli on 6 mm leveämpi. Eli ei kait sellaista adapteria voi edes olla.



On niitä. Käytännössä se on leveämpi päätytulppa + jarrulevyspeiseri. Edellyttää vanteen rihtaamisen uudestaan keskelle. Esim. Wolftooth Boostinator. Kukaan valmistaja ei liene virallisesti tuollaisia tehnyt ja en tiedä saako noita Crossmaxiin ollenkaan.

----------


## K.Kuronen

^Eli jarrulevyn (vain 6-pulttinen) alle laitetaan 6-millinen levy ja rihdataan kiekko vasemmalle. Muuten kyllä, mutta itse tuntisin olon epävarmaksi noin paksun aluslevyn ja pidempien pulttien kanssa.

----------


## TheMiklu

https://www.bike24.com/p2271240.html
https://www.bike24.com/p2271403.html

Siinä 142mm takanapoihin 6 pulttiselle ja centerlockille. Ei tarvi rihdata mitään.
Kysehän ei ole kuin 2x3mm prikat ja jarrulevylle alusta.
Itellä oli Now8 edessä samalla systeemillä. Jos kattoo joidenkin valmistajien boost napoja niin eroa ei ole kuin pitemmät päätykorkit ja jarrrulevyn tuonti ulommas. Napa on yhtä leveä kuin kapeammalle standardilla. Se siitä boostin edusta!

----------


## jalkkis

Tarttee korvata BB7 satulan kiinnityspultteja. Onkohan kuolemaantuomittu ajatus korvata pultteja alumiinisilla? Niitä kun olisi kaapissa, terästä ei. 

Suositus/ohje lienee stainless steel?

----------


## nure

Ollut joskus alumiiniset mutta hylkäsin ja suositus ilman muuta titaaniset...

----------


## Qilty

> Mites se ny oli noiden Sramin 11-lehtisten pakkojen ja vaihtajien kanssa? Jos mulla on pyörässä alunperin pitkähäkkinen Rival-vaihtaja ja XD 10-42 pakka. Sit mulla on toiset kiekot, joissa on tällä hetkellä HG-vapari ja Force CX1 11-36 pakka, niin onko ne pakat eri levyiset vai pitäiskö noiden toimia ristiin? Tuntuu nimittäin, että rohisee sillä HG-pakalla.



Saman mittaset ne on, maastopakkoja molemmat. Sääditkö yhtään vaijeria?

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Pikkasen voi pakka asettua eri kohtaan HG vs XD. Toimii mutta ei täydellisesti.

----------


## stenu

^ ja ^^ Juu mittasin pakat ja leveys täsmää. Ei tartte vaijeriakaan säätää. B-ruuvia vaan vähän. Ehkä se HG-pakka vanhempana on vaan sen verran kulunut, että rutisee siksi. Kiitos kuitenkin.

----------


## jussi kanerva

Minkälaislla välityksillä ajatatte junnujanne? Unionin sivuilla lukee että m10-m12 sarjoissa suurin sallittu 610cm 46-16 (https://pyoraily.fi/materiaalipankki...not-ja-oppaat/)  mutta välitystaulukosta kun katsoo niin 46-16 antaa matkaksi 614cm?
Muutenkin vinkkejä aiheesta olisi kiva kuulla kun pitäisi junnujen pyörät rakennella kisa laillisiksi ensi kaudeksi.

----------


## ileh

tän vuoden canyon endurace al 7 disc; ajatuksena hommata toiseksi rengaspariksi gravelit (max 33mm). Tyhmä kun on niin olisin kysynyt vinkkiä vanteille, renkaille, takaratas/levyt? Yksinkertaisinta ostaa samaa sarjaa mitä pyörässä nyt on? Vai laittaisiko vaan 32mm GP5000 tubelessina ja niillä rymystelemään  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## MRe

Kysytty varmaan sata kertaa, mutta voiko SRAMia ja Shimanoa sekoittaa keskenään vaihteiston osalta. Eli Shimanon (GRX) kahvat ja SRAMin Rival-vaihtaja. Mahtaako toimia? Tosin kokeilemallahan se selviää.

Haluan päästä eroon SRAMin DOT-jarruista gravelissa.

----------


## JackOja

^ei käy tämän mukaan.

http://blog.artscyclery.com/science-...compatibility/

----------


## velib

Ei toimi suoraan - jollain vetosuhdetta muuttavalla lisäosalla vaihtajaan voi saada toimimaan, mutta en nopealla googlauksella löytänyt sopivaa.

----------


## MRe

^ ja ^^ Ok, ja kiitos. No, eipä noita kahvojakaan ole saatavilla, joten onhan tässä vielä aikaa hankkia vaihtajakin.

----------


## Santtu75

Tähän ketjuun saanee laittaa myös tyhmiä kysymyksiä?

Kun jarrulevyisessä etuvanteessa on käsittääkseni hieman eripituiset pinnat (että rengas keskittyy oikein tuon jarrlevyn vievän tilan takia), niin pitäisikö eri puolien pinnoissa olla eri jännitys ja jos, niin kummalla puolen enemmän/vähemmän, vaiko sama jännitys molemman puolen pinnoissa?

----------


## marco1

Pinnojen mitta määräytyy navan perusteella ja osa navoista on tehty eri kokoisilla laipoilla jotta voidaan käyttää saman mittaisia pinnoja molemmilla puolilla.

----------


## TERU

Taaksekin voi kasata kiekon saman mittaisilla pinnoilla vaikka epäsymmetria on isompi ja vaikka suositus on eri pituisille.
Mutta varsinaiseen kysymykseen; "pystymmän" puolen pinnat on todella kireämmälle vedetty kuin vastapuolen pinnat, takana ero huomattava.

----------


## ruuduntakaa

Millainen sovitin tarvitaan Sram GX-vivun kiinnittämiseen  SLX 7120-jarrukahvaan?

Muoks: tämä selvisi jo.

----------


## ViP

> Tähän ketjuun saanee laittaa myös tyhmiä kysymyksiä?
> 
> Kun jarrulevyisessä etuvanteessa on käsittääkseni hieman eripituiset pinnat (että rengas keskittyy oikein tuon jarrlevyn vievän tilan takia), niin pitäisikö eri puolien pinnoissa olla eri jännitys ja jos, niin kummalla puolen enemmän/vähemmän, vaiko sama jännitys molemman puolen pinnoissa?



Hyvä kysymys! Käsittääkseni pinnat tulevat samalle kireydelle molemmin puolin. Pinnojen pituus on tosin jarrulevyn puolella yleensä pykälän tai pari lyhyempi navan korkeamman laipan vuoksi. Pinnojen kireyden laskemisen avuksi löytyy laskureita, mutta vaativat mittarin, mitä harvalta löytyy. Pinnojen kireys ei kuitenkaan ole se juttu, mikä vaikuttaa ajettavuuteen (merkittävästi), vaan ladonta (lacing) sekä pinnojen määrä ja laatu taitavat kehän lisäksi tuntua eniten persmittauksessa. Toki kireys pitää olla tiettyjen raja-arvojen sisällä.

----------


## marco1

Pinnamittareita saa vaikka Motonetistä, ei ole hinnasta kiinni. Kestävyys on yksi kiekon tärkeä ominaisuus ja siihen pääsee sillä että pinnojen  kireys on tasainen.

----------


## Santtu75

> Hyvä kysymys! Käsittääkseni pinnat tulevat samalle kireydelle molemmin puolin. Pinnojen pituus on tosin jarrulevyn puolella yleensä pykälän tai pari lyhyempi navan korkeamman laipan vuoksi. Pinnojen kireyden laskemisen avuksi löytyy laskureita, mutta vaativat mittarin, mitä harvalta löytyy. Pinnojen kireys ei kuitenkaan ole se juttu, mikä vaikuttaa ajettavuuteen (merkittävästi), vaan ladonta (lacing) sekä pinnojen määrä ja laatu taitavat kehän lisäksi tuntua eniten persmittauksessa. Toki kireys pitää olla tiettyjen raja-arvojen sisällä.



Hieman aiheeseen tutustuin ja katsoin tuon Velogin "polkupyörän pinnojen oikea kireys, mittaus ja dokumentointi" (  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRL2wwTPI2Y ) videon jonka perustella jyrkemmässä kulmassa (= lyhyemmät) olevat pinnat tulee olla tiukemmalla, eli takakiekossa tuon rataspakan (oikea) puolen pinnat ja etukiekossa taasen jarrulevyn (eli vasemman) puolen pinnat.

Asia tuli eteen kun tuli hankittua uusi hiilikuituinen etukiekko mahdolliseen projektipyörään ja mittasin sen pinnajäykkyydet mittarilla ja toinen puoli antoi 50-52 ja toinen puoli 52-55 lukemia. Alkuun tyhmänä tasasin molemmat puolet lähemmäksi toisiaan ennen kuin tajusin että ehkä ne olivat ihan tarkoituksella eri jännityksissä. Sitten en enään muistanut kumpi puoli kummassa jännityksessa ja lopulta kun selvisi (ehkä oikein?) niin laitoin toisen puolen mahdollisimman hyvin 51 ja toisen puolen 54 lukemiin. En tiedä menikö oikein mutta tuolla nyt sitten menee jos ei joku neuvo lisää...

----------


## Situm

Pinnat ovat eri kireydellä eri puolella, esim mun takakiekossa  vasen puoli 90 ja oikea puoli 115 (5% tarkkuudella).
Pinnankireuysmittarit kannattaa kalibroida, vaikka edes uudella kiekolla, niin pysytään sinnepäin oikeissa lukemissa.
Mun parktool näytti 30% liian vähän ja noi mitä meillä on myynnissä vaihteli +10 ja -40 välillä.

Riittävä tarkkuus on kanssa, jos pinnat kuulostaa samalta, semmonen kireähkö ping.

----------


## das_rad

Jos tasasit pinnojen jännitykset, niin napa on todennäköisesti siirtynyt sivuun vanteen keskilinjalta, eli kannattaa tarkastaa tuo. Eri puolien jännitykset tulevat juurikin tuosta navan offsetista. 

Pinnojen kireydelle on varmaan vanteen puolella valmistajakohtainen raja jota ei saisi ylittää (esim. jossain DT:n vanteissa 1200N), ja liian löysällekkään noita ei kannata varmaan jättää.

----------


## K.Kuronen

...eli hankintalistalle jotakin tällaista: https://www.parktool.com/product/whe...nt-gauge-wag-4

----------


## marco1

> ...eli hankintalistalle jotakin tällaista: https://www.parktool.com/product/whe...nt-gauge-wag-4



Tai sitten voi testata laittamalla kiekon paikalleen toisin päin välillä.

----------


## nure

Boost/normi eturattaan ero, kammet pysyy samana mutta ratas muuttuu, mitä huomioitava?

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Boost/normi eturattaan ero, kammet pysyy samana mutta ratas muuttuu, mitä huomioitava?



Ero on offsetissa boost 3mm vs. non-boost  6mm.

----------


## jalkkis

Tavallinen Shimano-napa, jossa irtokuulat/kartio ja pikalinkku. Napaa kiristettäessä pitääkö (tai saako) siihen jäädä aivan pieni välys, joka sitten kiristetään pois pikalinkulla? Näin toimien navassa ei tunnu välystä, kun kiekko on pyörän alla mutta missaanko jotain?

Nyt on kyseessä ihan halpis-Shimano (TX-505 tms), jos sillä on merkitystä.

----------


## nure

^Kiitos, noin itsekin homman ajattelin...

----------


## Kanuuna

> Tavallinen Shimano-napa, jossa irtokuulat/kartio ja pikalinkku. Napaa kiristettäessä pitääkö (tai saako) siihen jäädä aivan pieni välys, joka sitten kiristetään pois pikalinkulla? Näin toimien navassa ei tunnu välystä, kun kiekko on pyörän alla mutta missaanko jotain?
> 
> Nyt on kyseessä ihan halpis-Shimano (TX-505 tms), jos sillä on merkitystä.



Juurikin oikein.

----------


## nure

^^Joskus nuorena joku vanhanliiton remppamies opetti että kiristetään kummatkin mutterit (Varsinainen ja kontra) niin kireään että laakeri tiukka ja sitten varsinaista vajaa puloi kierrosta taakse jolloin lukittuu ja löytyy oikea kireys. Toimii hyvin mutta hieman vaatii kokeilua ja totuttelua...

----------


## M A

^Kuulostaa fiksulta, otetaanpa kokeiluun kun seuraavan kerran pyöriä huolletaan. Pitäisi itseasiassa ostaa varmaan noita kuulia, pojan Vituksessa oli napa vedetty sellaiseen apinamomenttiin että osa kuulista oli jonkun muun muotoisia kuin palloja. Enkä tietenkään mittaillut minkä kokoisia olivat :Sarkastinen:  Tyttären käytettynä ostetusta islasta en ole vielä napoja kokeillut vaikka renkaatkin vaihdoin. Niissäkin on kuulemma tehtaalta ollut navat "riittävän kireällä".

----------


## TERU

> Tavallinen Shimano-napa, jossa irtokuulat/kartio ja pikalinkku. Napaa kiristettäessä pitääkö (tai saako) siihen jäädä aivan pieni välys, joka sitten kiristetään pois pikalinkulla? Näin toimien navassa ei tunnu välystä, kun kiekko on pyörän alla mutta missaanko jotain?
> 
> Nyt on kyseessä ihan halpis-Shimano (TX-505 tms), jos sillä on merkitystä.



Ei paha noinkaan, mutta oma kokemukseni tuosta on ettei pikalinkullisen tai edes mutterikiristeisen navan laakerien kireys muutu, kun laakeri on on sopivasti säädetty ja kunnolla lukittu, ei edes halvoissa simpan kopionavoissa. Ei vaikka kireälle mutterin tai pikalinkun vetää.

----------


## jalkkis

^ Mä en osaa kiristää napaa siten, että siihen ei jäisi välystä tai että se ei pyörisi kunnolla. Se halvatun akseli kun alkaa pyöriä mukana muttereita kiristäessä... Mutta jos/kun siihen saa jäädä pieni välys, niin homma on helppo.

----------


## TERU

Tarkka säätö on monestikin juuri noin hankalaa noissa, kun yrittää lukita. Akselin voisi yrittää kiinnittää johonkin, se auttaa onnistumista, joitakin tube-juttuja vois myös etsiä. 

Tuo sopiva, oikea, laakerin kireys on peevelin tärkeätä keston kanalta ja tietenkin laakerin liukkaan toiminnan kannaltakin. Parhaimmillaan jopa halvat karto- kuppi- kuulat laakeri on hyvä navan laakerointi - omasta mielestäni hyvälaatuisena paras.
Hyvät litteät laakeriavaimet täytyy olla eikä maksa edes paljon!

----------


## nure

^Tuo kertomani konsti toimii mutta tosiaan vaatii harjaantumista, kylläkin helppo harjoitella... En oikein osaa sanoa kumpi pahempaa, kireä vai löysä mutta liian kireä ainakin tuhoaa laakerikupit melko pian...

----------


## TERU

Tuossa laakerin säädössä on paljon sitä ns. hiljaista tietoa, ei vaikeata mutta siksi helposti myös virhekin tulee, laakerin rakenteesta johtuen pieni klappi sietää olla pitkäänkin, kun taas liian kireä asettelu pilaa laakerin hyvin nopeasti. Laakerin pilaa nopeasti myös vaseliinin sekaan päässyt pesuvesi hiekkoineen.

Kettingit meillä kireinä - ei laakerit!

----------


## #78

Voiko jarrulevy vääntyä jarrutuksessa? Mulla Cura jarrut ja simpan rt66 levyt. Vähän tiukemmin kun jarruttaa etujarrulla, niin jarru jää kihnuttamaan hetkeksi (luokkaa puoli minuuttia). Sen jälkeen menee taas äänettömäksi. Onkohan ihan normaalia?

----------


## JackOja

Eikun sulla palautuu hitaasti. Luultavasti ilmaa systeemissä.

----------


## M A

> ^ Mä en osaa kiristää napaa siten, että siihen ei jäisi välystä tai että se ei pyörisi kunnolla. Se halvatun akseli kun alkaa pyöriä mukana muttereita kiristäessä... Mutta jos/kun siihen saa jäädä pieni välys, niin homma on helppo.



Pienen pieni välys on itsellekin jäänyt. Sormin kiristelemällä sen saa kyllä sellaiseen sweetspottiin että välystä ei ole, mutta lukitessa se aina hieman kiristyy. Tuolla Nuren kuvaamalla konstilla pääsisi ehkä nopeammin tyydyttävään lopputulokseen. Muutaman iteraatiokierroksen ainakin itsellä aina vaatii, kun ei jatkuvasti noita ropella.

----------


## rymy

Itse säädän aina säädettävät napalaakerit jättäen pienen klapin. Tämä lienee simppelein tapa. Hyvin on laakerit kestäneet ja herkästi pyörivät. Mutta tässäkin asiassa kukin tulee uskollansa autuaaksi......

----------


## nure

^Vanha perfo ei moista hyväksy kun täydellisyyteenkin pääsee. Toisaaltaan perinteiset lääkäriit alkaa olla aika vähänen osuus joten täytyy aina mennä laakeri kerrallaan.

----------


## jalkkis

^ Mä yritän seuraavaksi soveltaa nuren sensein ohjetta. Vedän ensteks (käsin) molemmat mutterit niin kireälle ettei napa pyöri kunnolla ja sitten pidän (=yritän pitää) lukitusmutterin paikoillaan ja avata varsinaista mutteria puolisen kierrosta. Kahtellaan mitä sieltä tulee...

Muistelisin, että tuo taktikka oli joskus autojenkin laakereiden kanssa käytössä. Ensin "yli"kireälle ja sitten vartti- tai puolikierrosta auki.

----------


## nure

^Suurin piirtein noin homma menee, muutaman keran joutuu tekemään mutta kyllä se oikea kireys löytyy...

----------


## litku

TRP Hy/Rd semi hydr vaijerivetoset jarrut. Mikä ilmauskitti passaa just eikä melkein näihin jarruihin ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nure

^Joku sanoi joskus että yhdistyy hydraulisten ja vaijerivetoisten huonot puolet... Lienee TRP:n sivuilta löytyy jokin manuaali tai ilmaussettiin vinkki...

----------


## Ynnykkä

Kannattaako shimanon r55 paloja laittaa sram redin swiss stop palojen tilalle? Onko kokemusta mahtuuko?

----------


## #78

Olisko tietoa että onko sram level (perus)jarruissa kahvan etäisyyden säätöä? Pitäis pojan maasturin etsiä edulliset jarrut, mutta etäisyys säätö olis välttämätön.

----------


## Benny

> Olisko tietoa että onko sram level (perus)jarruissa kahvan etäisyyden säätöä? Pitäis pojan maasturin etsiä edulliset jarrut, mutta etäisyys säätö olis välttämätön.



https://www.sram.com/en/sram/mountain/series/level

Kyllä ton mukaan pitäisi olla. Säätö tapahtuu työkalulla (todennäköisesti kuusikulma avain) kahvan takaa, eikä sitä säätönamuskaa ole mikä joistain malleista löytyy.

----------


## #78

> https://www.sram.com/en/sram/mountain/series/level
> 
> Kyllä ton mukaan pitäisi olla. Säätö tapahtuu työkalulla (todennäköisesti kuusikulma avain) kahvan takaa, eikä sitä säätönamuskaa ole mikä joistain malleista löytyy.



Jep kiitti. Taidanpa tilata niin sitten selviää varmasti.

----------


## nure

Ohjauslaakerin alakoolista: Hopen kyseinen oli "katkaistu" ja asentaminen oli helppoa, nykyinen todella tiukka niin tuleeko ongelmia jos senkin sahaisi siististi poikki?

----------


## Qilty

> Ohjauslaakerin alakoolista: Hopen kyseinen oli "katkaistu" ja asentaminen oli helppoa, nykyinen todella tiukka niin tuleeko ongelmia jos senkin sahaisi siististi poikki?



Mä olen sahannut joskus kun ei ollut mitään millä lyödä sitä paikalleen, hyvin on pelannut.

----------


## nure

^samaa kanssa mietin, olis eri juttu jos olis kuulakehällä tai sopiva työkalu...

----------


## petev

Onko jollain kokemusta GRX 600 ja 800-sarjan kahvojen eroista ? Kasisatasessa on servo ominaisuus, mutta onko sillä niin paljon merkitystä, että näinä niukkuuden aikoina kannattaa ostaa.

----------


## nure

Osaakos kukaan kertoa kuinka Mavic CrossMax kestää rengaspainetta, kyseessä uusi versio https://www.mavic.com/en-nl/product/RV1318 enkä löytänyt valmistajan sivuilta infoa?

----------


## viimeinenlenkki

Laittanut kerran rengasta päälle (tubeles)lienee painetta n.5 bar kun rengas lähti irti kovinkin äänekäästi ja vanne paskaksi,vika toki voinut olla siinä kun renkaan suositus oli max 4,5 bar.veikkaus n.5 bar aika ylärajoilla ollaan.

----------


## Kanuuna

Vanhemmissa (~-17-vuosimallia) Crossmax Eliteissä raja on melko matala, 3 bar.

----------


## nure

Nykyinen versio 25mm leveä mutta aika alhaisilla paineilla mennään jos kovalla pohjalla graveloidaan...

----------


## ViP

Saako Shimanon i-spec EV kiinnitystsydeemin mutteriosaa mistään irto-osana? Siis se palikka, mikä tulee jarrukahvan pannan alle, johon vaihdevivun kiinnityspultti tulee kiinni. 

B-C:stä löytyi tällainen, mahtaako olla oikea?
https://www.bike-components.de/en/Sh...pec-EV-p70822/

Saa laittaa viestiä, jos ko. nippeli löytyy nurkista ylimääräisenä.

----------


## nure

Mavic ilmoitti maksimipaineen olevan 2.9Baria... Paljonkohan voi ylittää hyvällä omatunnolla vai rikkooko paukutin jo kiekon...

----------


## Kanuuna

> Mavic ilmoitti maksimipaineen olevan 2.9Baria... Paljonkohan voi ylittää hyvällä omatunnolla vai rikkooko paukutin jo kiekon...



Velipojalla oli vanhemmat Crossridet. En tiedä, paljonko painetta käytti normaalisti, mutta kehä oli renkaan puolelta haljennut pitkittäissuunnassa. Itse en ylittäisi suosituspainetta.

----------


## JackOja

> Mavic ilmoitti maksimipaineen olevan 2.9Baria... Paljonkohan voi ylittää hyvällä omatunnolla vai rikkooko paukutin jo kiekon...



Eihän tuota painetta tarvitse mennä lähellekään "suoratankogravelissa". joku 2.4 riittää mainiosti. Vai tuleeko sun graveliin GP5000:t  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Firlefanz

Mikä mahtaa nuren kielenkäytössä olla "paukutin"? Onko se sellainen jolla nostetaan hankalakin tubeless-rengas vanteelle? (Mutta nurehan taisi olla Tubolito/Revoloop-mies kautta linjan?)

Ehdin itsekin ihmetellä millaista rengasta nure aikoo vanteelle tarjota. Ja sitä ennen oikeastaan ihmettelin sitä miksi hänen hankintansa osui vanteeseen jonka valmistaja suosittelee käytettäväksi 50-70 -millisiä renkaita, jos speksatulla fillarilla on tarkoitus ajaa vanhanaikaisemmin 35-40 -millisillä ellei peräti Pariisi-Roubaix tai Tro Bro Leon -hengessä 28-32 -millisillä. (Mutta en toisaalta lainkaan epäillyt etteikö nurella olisi ollut perustellut syy valita juuri nuo vanteet.)

----------


## nure

Firle, käsittääkseni paukutin aika yleinen termi... Harvoin tubeless vanteelle helposti asettuu ja moinen kapistus auttaa... Tietenkin Revo/Tubo on vaihtoehto mutta nyt ensijaisesti litkuilla aloitetaan... 
Kyse siis "SuoratankoGravelista", hyvin epä ordotoksisesta kombinaatiosta ja kiekot siis CrossMaxit ja renkaat 2.2" RalliKunkut kun 5tonnista ei saa kovin leveänä kuten ei 4seasoniakaan...

----------


## JackOja

> Firle, käsittääkseni paukutin aika yleinen termi...



Kukaan ei  toisaalta ole ikinä missään sanonut _napsautinta_ paukuttimeksi.





> ... renkaat 2.2" RalliKunkut ...



No sitä suuremmalla syyllä sun ei tarvii mennä lähellekään maksimipainetta.

----------


## nure

Jack, ehkä Tsadilaisilla ja varsinaisilla Suomalaisilla eri terminologia, kai ymmärretään ilman tulkkia homma kuitenkin... 

Paineet menee aina alustan mukaan, jos kovalla niin maksimeilla mennään...

----------


## +€+

Miten saan end capin pois tuosta etuvanteesta? Napa on Stout XC Pro joka on ilmeisesti spessun orkkisvanne. Ei löydy mitään tietoa tuosta navasta.

Onko tuolla vain O-rengas ja lähtee jollain ulosvetäjällä? Näyttäisi menevän tuo cap aika syvälle laakeriin asti joten en uskalla kammeta sivulle.

----------


## petev

Mikä mahtaa olla shimanon 6100 jarruissa, kun ilmauksesta huolimatta muutaman jarrutuksen jälkeen jää laahaamaan eli palat ei palaudu. Seuraavan jarrutuksen taas palautuu. Ilmannut nyt pari kertaa eikä vaan tunnu tulevan kuntoon.

----------


## Kanuuna

> Mikä mahtaa olla shimanon 6100 jarruissa, kun ilmauksesta huolimatta muutaman jarrutuksen jälkeen jää laahaamaan eli palat ei palaudu. Seuraavan jarrutuksen taas palautuu. Ilmannut nyt pari kertaa eikä vaan tunnu tulevan kuntoon.



Männät jumissa?

----------


## Kanuuna

> Miten saan end capin pois tuosta etuvanteesta? Napa on Stout XC Pro joka on ilmeisesti spessun orkkisvanne. Ei löydy mitään tietoa tuosta navasta.
> 
> Onko tuolla vain O-rengas ja lähtee jollain ulosvetäjällä? Näyttäisi menevän tuo cap aika syvälle laakeriin asti joten en uskalla kammeta sivulle.



Olisko tästä apua? Eli (15/17mm) avaimelle kolot? Jos ei ole millekään avaimelle sopivaa koloa, sisäistä tai ulkoista, ainoa vaihtoehto lienee nyppäisy pihdeillä. 

https://m.imgur.com/a/OHpwP0g

----------


## petev

En tiedä, ajettu ei ole kuin 300km.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

En ole itse mikään mekaanikko-mikko ja varsinkin mekaaniset vaihteet on säädetty aina oikeastaan liikkeessä, joten kysytään täältä apuja.

Maastopyörässäni on Sram X01 Eagle voimansiirto ja ongelmana seuraava: Isoimmalla 50 piikkisellä rattaalla kampia taakse pyörittäessä ketju tippuu pienemmille rattaille. Mistä moiseen apu ? Vaihteet toimii moitteetta ja rajoitinruuvitkin varmaan suhteellisen oikeassa asennossa, kun ei pomppaa yli kummassakaan päässä. Auttakaahan miestä mäessä. Pyörällä on ajettu alle 150km, joten osat ei pitäisi olla vielä vaihtokunnossa.

Kiitosta jo etukäteen kaikille osallisille.

----------


## +€+

> Olisko tästä apua? Eli (15/17mm) avaimelle kolot? Jos ei ole millekään avaimelle sopivaa koloa, sisäistä tai ulkoista, ainoa vaihtoehto lienee nyppäisy pihdeillä. 
> 
> https://m.imgur.com/a/OHpwP0g



Samaa linkkiä itsekin pähkäilin kun googlettelin. Tuo näyttää jotenkin erilaiselta end capilta ja saattaa olla kierteellä tms. Tuossa mun omassa on hahlo ulkopuolella johon saattaa mennä jopa tuollainen avain. Onneksi löytyy Parktoolin koko setti noita litteitä kiintoavaimia niin pitääpä koittaa noilla. Jos tuon avaimen saa tuohon hahloon tukevasti niin sittenhän siitä on helppo kangottaa avaimen alta jollain puukalikalla. Kiitti vinkistä. Ei käynyt mielessäkään tuollainen vaihtoehto.

----------


## Aakoo

> En ole itse mikään mekaanikko-mikko ja varsinkin mekaaniset vaihteet on säädetty aina oikeastaan liikkeessä, joten kysytään täältä apuja.
> 
> Maastopyörässäni on Sram X01 Eagle voimansiirto ja ongelmana seuraava: Isoimmalla 50 piikkisellä rattaalla kampia taakse pyörittäessä ketju tippuu pienemmille rattaille. Mistä moiseen apu ? Vaihteet toimii moitteetta ja rajoitinruuvitkin varmaan suhteellisen oikeassa asennossa, kun ei pomppaa yli kummassakaan päässä. Auttakaahan miestä mäessä. Pyörällä on ajettu alle 150km, joten osat ei pitäisi olla vielä vaihtokunnossa.
> 
> Kiitosta jo etukäteen kaikille osallisille.



Siis eikö tuo ole enemmänkin sääntö kuin poikkeus 1x vaihteistoissa vinon ketjulinjan takia?

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> Siis eikö tuo ole enemmänkin sääntö kuin poikkeus 1x vaihteistoissa vinon ketjulinjan takia?



Jos näin on, niin seison korjattuna ja jatkan tyytyväisenä ajamista. Ei ole varmaan ajon aikana ikinä tullut kelattua kampia taakse isoimmalla rattaalla, mutta maastopyörällähän sellainen tekninen paikka voi tulla missä pitää vähän korjata kampien asentoa kivien tieltä tai jotain vastaavaa.

----------


## Kollinjoki

Eikös nyt vähän pitäisi kuitenkin kärsiä pyörittää taaksepäinkin. Tietysti jos asiaa on kokeiltu pyörittämällä kampia väärään suuntaan vimmattua vauhtia, niin se on eri juttu.

----------


## ViP

> Siis eikö tuo ole enemmänkin sääntö kuin poikkeus 1x vaihteistoissa vinon ketjulinjan takia?



Juuri näin. Jos ei haittaa ajoa, niin mitään ongelmaa ei pitäisi olla. Nykytrendin mukainen lyhyt perä vielä korostaa ilmiötä.

----------


## jalkkis

Oldschool-kysymys: Tartten uudet pikalinkut, ihan norminavoille. Näissä on varmaan eroja, eli mitkä olis havaittu toimiviksi?

----------


## Aakoo

Shimanot on halvat ja hyvät pikalinkut.

----------


## TERU

Monia shimanonapoja käytössä pikalinkuin, ovat tosiaan hyvin toimivia ja kestäviä nuo heidän pikalinkutkin, tästä vaikka:
https://www.bike-discount.de/en/sear...=Quick+Release

----------


## jalkkis

^ ja ^^ Hyvä, kiitos. Mulla on nyt käytössä 9v ikäiset Fulcrumin linkut eikä niissäkään ole ollut valittamista. Mutta ulkoinen olemus alkaa olla suht kulunut, joten noi voisi siirtää aktiiviajosta varakiekkoihin.

----------


## TERU

Joutilaita, vapaana olevia pikalinkkuja seinällä riippuvissa kiekoissa, olis tietenkin minullakin, mutta uudet ovat uusia ja pitkään käytössä, joten ei vanhoja kannata hommata, etenkin kun juuri vanhojen tilalle tahtoo tuollaiset hankkia...kuusiokololinkkujakin järkevää harkita, vaikka perus-shimanot ovatkin hyvin hyvät käytössä.

----------


## jalkkis

^Mitäs hyötyä on kuusiokolosta? Pyörää ei koskaan parkkeerata kylille ilman valvontaa, joten varkauskorttia ei tarvitse miettiä.

----------


## Adihazla

Osaisiko joku neuvoa miten tuo takavaihtajan vaijeri kiinnitetään tuossa kahvan päädyssä. Olenko jotenkin rikkonut tuon irrottaessa kun ei tuo päätypala tuolla valkosessa hahlossa ainakaan pysy? 

Varmaan fiksuinta olisi ollut perehtyä kunnolla ennen vanhan irrotusta miten se oli tuolla kiinni....

Lähetetty minun SM-A515F laitteesta Tapatalkilla


Kyseessä siis käsittääkseni shimano ef-500 8 speed tai sinnepäin

----------


## TERU

> ^Mitäs hyötyä on kuusiokolosta? Pyörää ei koskaan parkkeerata kylille ilman valvontaa, joten varkauskorttia ei tarvitse miettiä.



Samoin omissani, ei mitään riskiä eikä niin arvokkaitakaan kiekot ole, mutta käyttöpyörän kesäkiekkoihin tuollaiset hankin. Ovat jopa vähän hankalammat, mutta kun jostain vaihtelua on saatava!

Hauska noita ajaessa väliin katsella peruslinkkujen jälkeen...

----------


## nure

^Itsellä yhdet Tunet käytössä vielä ja keveyden vuoksihan nuo hankittu...

----------


## +€+

> Olisko tästä apua? Eli (15/17mm) avaimelle kolot? Jos ei ole millekään avaimelle sopivaa koloa, sisäistä tai ulkoista, ainoa vaihtoehto lienee nyppäisy pihdeillä. 
> 
> https://m.imgur.com/a/OHpwP0g



Tämä toimi ja end cap irtosi helposti. Yllättäen kaksiosainen cap johon en ole kyllä törmännyt aikaisemmin. Kuten kuvasta näkyy niin oli jo aikakin vaihtaa laakeri...

----------


## Benny

> ^Mitäs hyötyä on kuusiokolosta? Pyörää ei koskaan parkkeerata kylille ilman valvontaa, joten varkauskorttia ei tarvitse miettiä.



#ulkonäkö  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## jalkkis

> #ulkonäkö



No tuosta minä en ymmärrä mitään  :Hymy: 

Mutta viikko takaperin se vaan oli kätsyä tiputtaa rengas pois paikkausta varten vivusta kääntämällä. Ihan sama vaikka ovatkin sou lääst siisonia nuo...

----------


## Olli L

> Osaisiko joku neuvoa miten tuo takavaihtajan vaijeri kiinnitetään tuossa kahvan päädyssä. Olenko jotenkin rikkonut tuon irrottaessa kun ei tuo päätypala tuolla valkosessa hahlossa ainakaan pysy? 
> 
> Varmaan fiksuinta olisi ollut perehtyä kunnolla ennen vanhan irrotusta miten se oli tuolla kiinni....
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-A515F laitteesta Tapatalkilla
> 
> 
> Kyseessä siis käsittääkseni shimano ef-500 8 speed tai sinnepäin



Ainakin minun kahvoissani vaijeri pujotetaan ulkoa tuota kantta irrottamatta. Vipu naksutellaan pienimmän rattaan kohdalle, jolloin vipujen juuressa olevasta reiästä aukeaa reitti. Tuon reiän päällä voi olla huomaamaton tulppa. Jos sinulla on toimiva kahva toisella puolella tai muuten kokeiltavissa, sinun pitäisi nähdä vaijerin päätymötikkä tuosta reiästä.

----------


## TERU

> #ulkonäkö



Ihan hyvä, fiilikset pyöräilyssä on keskeisiä, pienintä nippeliä myöten, jopa rikki tuntuu pyörä olevan, jos toinen venttiilihattu puuttuu. 
Oma pyöräilyharrastus alkaa olla niin kysä, ellei peräti ylikypsä, että rungon materiaalit tai edes osasarjat ei paljon merkitse, kun taas täydellinen ajettavuus sekä täydelliset välitykset omaan ajoon merkitsevät pikkuseikkojen ohella kaiken, noista saa kipinän ajoon.

----------


## hemppa

> En ole itse mikään mekaanikko-mikko ja varsinkin mekaaniset vaihteet on säädetty aina oikeastaan liikkeessä, joten kysytään täältä apuja.
> 
> Maastopyörässäni on Sram X01 Eagle voimansiirto ja ongelmana seuraava: Isoimmalla 50 piikkisellä rattaalla kampia taakse pyörittäessä ketju tippuu pienemmille rattaille. Mistä moiseen apu ? Vaihteet toimii moitteetta ja rajoitinruuvitkin varmaan suhteellisen oikeassa asennossa, kun ei pomppaa yli kummassakaan päässä. Auttakaahan miestä mäessä. Pyörällä on ajettu alle 150km, joten osat ei pitäisi olla vielä vaihtokunnossa.
> 
> Kiitosta jo etukäteen kaikille osallisille.



Jos mahdollista toteuttaa, niin ketjulinjan korjaus, eli eturattaan siirto sisäänpäin auttaa tuohon.

----------


## Adihazla

> Ainakin minun kahvoissani vaijeri pujotetaan ulkoa tuota kantta irrottamatta. Vipu naksutellaan pienimmän rattaan kohdalle, jolloin vipujen juuressa olevasta reiästä aukeaa reitti. Tuon reiän päällä voi olla huomaamaton tulppa. Jos sinulla on toimiva kahva toisella puolella tai muuten kokeiltavissa, sinun pitäisi nähdä vaijerin päätymötikkä tuosta reiästä.



Kiitos vastauksesta, mutta en kyllä löydä noista mitään kohtaa mistä tuossa aukeaisi vaijerille reitti. Tuossa alla on vielä alapuolelta kuva. Tuo etuvaihtaja on hieman erilainen, alla siitäkin kuva

Lähetetty minun SM-A515F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## TERU

Se reikä on tuon kahvan kansiosassa, sellainen ristipäämeisselillä avattava korkki.

----------


## xubu

^^Onko sulla @Adihazla tämmöinen vaihtaja kuin tässä videossa.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0oS7f3R9Bt4

----------


## Olli L

^Näköjään on vipuja, joissa kansi pitääkin avata vaihdevaijerin vaihtoa varten. Anteeksi disinformaatio. Shimanon ohjeetkin ovat pitkät, mutta eivät taida auttaa. Onhan vipu tiputeltu pienimmän rattaan kohdalle? Olisi kiva kuulla ongelman ratkaisu.

----------


## harmis

> Osaisiko joku neuvoa miten tuo takavaihtajan vaijeri kiinnitetään tuossa kahvan päädyssä. Olenko jotenkin rikkonut tuon irrottaessa kun ei tuo päätypala tuolla valkosessa hahlossa ainakaan pysy? 
> 
> Varmaan fiksuinta olisi ollut perehtyä kunnolla ennen vanhan irrotusta miten se oli tuolla kiinni....
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-A515F laitteesta Tapatalkilla
> 
> 
> Kyseessä siis käsittääkseni shimano ef-500 8 speed tai sinnepäin



Näyttäisi, että vaihtajan asento on suurimmalla vaihteella. Kun naputtelee pienimmän päälle, kolon pitäisi siirtyä yläpuolelle, ja kun vaijerista vetää löysät pois, pitäisi pysyä paikallaan.
Tuo musta lerpake, jossa on punainen piste, kuuluu vaihtajan yläosassa olevaan hahloon (kuten etuvaihtajan kuvassa).
Kuvasta näyttäisi myös, että ylempi vipu on menossa hetkenä minä hyvänsä poikki. Mutta se voi olla että vaan näyttää siltä.

----------


## Adihazla

Kiitos kaikille vastauksista. Tuossa tosiaan vielä todisteena kuva, ettei tuossa mallissa ole mitään korkkia kannessa  :Leveä hymy: .
xubu oon ton videon kattonut ja melkein samanlainen, mutta kuitenkin hieman erilainen tuo vaihtaja ja vaijerin kiinnityssysteemi.

Koitan tänään keritä kokeilemaan tuolla harmiksen metodilla, jossei onnistu niin sitten täytyy kyllä varmaan luovuttaa ja viedä paikalliseen huoltoliikkeeseen.
Täytyy samalla tarkastaa onko tuossa tosiaan noin jäätävä halkeama  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Adihazla

Eihän se siinä kolossa pysy vaikka millä vaihteella kokeilisi. Mutta kun tarkemmin tota katso ni onhan siitä selvästi jotain haljennut, johtunee varmaan siitä. Lisäks tosiaan siinä vaihdevivussa on halkeama niin laitoin uuden tilaukseen. Eipä ollut pahan hintanen 19,95€.

Lähetetty minun SM-A515F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## harmis

Tästä kuvasta näkeekin paremmin. Palahan sieltä puuttuu.

----------


## Kanuuna

Laitetaan nyt kyssäri tännekin ketjuun:

Onko olemassa väärään suuntaan olevaa 3mm offsettiratasta? Tuli vaan mieleen, kun vanhemmassa Epicissä on nyt XX1 BB30 kammet ja suurin ratas, joka mahtuu paikalleen, on 32 piikkinen 0mm offsetilla. Jos tilalle haluaisi isompaa ratasta, tarvisi joko kampea tai ratasta saada ulos päin. Koitin ihan vain kääntää 3mm rattaan toisin päin, mutta siten rattaan kiinnityspultit ottaa kiinni kammen ja rungon väliseen holkkiin/prikkaan (~15 mm). Kampea ei saa juurikaan ulos päin. Mitähän keksisi kokeilla seuraavaksi? Saiko raati kiinni onkelmasta vai tarviiko kuvan, joka kertoo enemmän kuin tuhat sanaa?

Noin 15 millin prikka siellä nyt on voimansiirron puolella ja kampea ei saisi kuin palttiarallaa millin ulommas kammen säädöllä. Muuten loppuu säätövara. Ja kammen akseli. Vaan eipä siltikään riitä. Ja taitaa olla vielä pidempi akseli kahdesta vaihtoehdosta. 
Kuvassa vastaavat kammet akseliltaan.

----------


## nure

Jotkin rungot vain suunniteltu jollekin maksimi rataskoolle. Ei ole tuttu runko mutta oliskohan alkujaan suunniteltu kahdelle rattaalle jolloin isompi tullut ulos enemmän?

----------


## solisti

Mikä on akselin mitta? Racefacen akselithan menee tuohon kans ja on vaihdettavissa.

----------


## Kanuuna

Ei ole pyörä nyt hyppysissä, mutta -17 mallinen Epic HT siis kyseessä. Mietin, onko mitään apua laittaa ulkoista DUB-keskiötä ja -kampia, kun yhdet kuitukammet lojuu nurkissa. Eipä sekään taida levittää yli tuota 15 milliä, jonka nykyinen holkki levittää BB30 kampea. 
Täytyy mittailla akselin pituus, kun pääsen hypistelemään vehjettä.

----------


## Gary oin'

Ei varmaankaan optimaalisin ratkaisu painon tahi tyylin suhteen, mutta nuren viestistä tuli mieleen että kävisikö ihan 2x spider tuomaan (siihen sopivaa) ratasta ulospäin?

Minulta löytyisi joutava GX-1400 2x11 kampisetin spider SRAMin DM-rajapintaan, 24T/36T rattailla. Tuollahan ainakin saisit testattua ketjulinjan.

Edit: Mitat löytyy linkin pdf:stä sivulta 46:
https://www.servicearchive.sram.com/...etrain_ffs.pdf

Äkkiä vilkaisten spiderilla ulompi ratas asettuisi 5mm ulommas kuin vastaava 1X setup. Tästä en nyt sitten ottanut selvää, mikä on tuon verrokkina käytetyn GX-1400 1X eturattaan offset.

GX-1400 1X eturatas keskilinjasta:
norm 46.5
boost 50

GX-1400 2X isompi eturatas keskilinjasta
2X outer 52
2X boost 55

----------


## nure

^Mä jo tuota veikkasin myös että on ollut alkujaan kahdelle jolloin isompi tulee selvästi ulommas... Kannattaa kokeilla, eihän sitä pikkuratasta tarvi edes asentaa...

----------


## Oses

Pyörässä (kona sutra ltd) tällä hetkellä edessä ja takana 160mm jarrulevyt ja flat mount jarrukengät (sram Rival 1 hydrauliset) maantiekahvoilla. 

Tarvis hankkiutua eroon droppitangosta, joten vaihto mtb-jarruihin edessä. Riittääkö tällainen adapteri shimanolta: https://www.bike24.com/p2142082.html , että saa flat mount kiinnikkeisiin post mount hydrauliset jarrut? Esim. nämä sramin perus post mount -jarrut: https://www.bike24.com/p2166016.html

----------


## Marsusram

^Ensin voisi kysyä riittääkö kahvojen vaihto, samaa DOT -nestettä niissäkin käytetään.
Jos noissa maantievermeissä olisikin erilaiset liittimet, niin luulisi letkun saavan silti väliin.

----------


## Oses

hyvä ehdotus, mutta: Taitaa taidot loppua meikällä kesken jos pitää jarrujen kanssa tuolla tavalla pelaamaan. Pikaisen googlauksen perusteella ei tietoa hirveästi löydy että toimiiko tuo, mikä on harmillista. Jos jollain on faktaa että esim. Sramin level-kahvat käy rival-jarrukenkien kanssa niin asia on eri.

Muutenkin haluaisin pitää droppitangon alkuperäiset jarrut kahvoineen ns. plug n play moodissa, jos suttura ei äkkiseltään tunnu hyvältä suoran tangon kanssa. Saa vielä palautettua kohtuuvaivalla sitten droppimoodiin.

----------


## tchegge_

Jos haluaisi kasvattaa takapakan rattaiden kokoa 11-28(tms.) esim. 11-42 niin toimiiko takavaihtajana tämmöinen:
https://www.bike24.com/p2229665.html...1969,1976,1978

Kahvana Sramin Apex 10sp vuodelta 2014. 

Lähetetty minun laitteesta Takapalkilla

----------


## nure

^ Eikös selkeästi lue että 11-42 asti toimii...

----------


## tchegge_

Joo,se on selvä. Mutta onko se vaihtokelpoinen vanhan takavaihtajan kanssa ilman kahvajumppaa? 

Lähetetty minun laitteesta Takapalkilla

----------


## Benny

> Joo,se on selvä. Mutta onko se vaihtokelpoinen vanhan takavaihtajan kanssa ilman kahvajumppaa? 
> 
> Lähetetty minun laitteesta Takapalkilla



Pitäisi kyllä toimia. Itsellä on samainen vaihtaja Sramin S700 10spd kahvojen kanssa ja hyvin pelittää.

Edit:

Varmistat vain, että siinä apexin kahvassa on "exact actuation" vetosuhde. Tuon pitäisi lukea sen alkuperäisen vaihtajan häkin kyljessä. Todennäköisesti on...

----------


## velib

Mun 2014 X9 takavaihtajassa lukee tuo ”exact actuation” ja toimii Apex kahvalla.

----------


## tchegge_

Jepu, näin arvelinkin. Pitää pistää homma muhimaan talveksi. 

Lähetetty minun laitteesta Takapalkilla

----------


## Pyöräilevä Hullu

Onko kukaan koittanut toimiiko Shimanon RD-M5120 takavaihtaja 1x11 käytössä, esim. 11-42 tai 11-46 pakalla? Shimanon sivujen mukaan toimis vaan 2x11, 1x10 tai 2x10 vaihteistoissa ja vähän jäi itseä ihmetyttään miksei sitten toimisi myös 1x11 kanssa...

https://bike.shimano.com/en-NZ/produ...M5120-SGS.html

----------


## nure

^Ihmettelen myös mikä estää toiminnan, ei kertaakaan ole vaihtajan toiminta häiriintynyt kun etuvaihtajan poistanut jos muuten pysyy rattaiden koossa mukana...

----------


## Qilty

> hyvä ehdotus, mutta: Taitaa taidot loppua meikällä kesken jos pitää jarrujen kanssa tuolla tavalla pelaamaan. Pikaisen googlauksen perusteella ei tietoa hirveästi löydy että toimiiko tuo, mikä on harmillista. Jos jollain on faktaa että esim. Sramin level-kahvat käy rival-jarrukenkien kanssa niin asia on eri.
> 
> Muutenkin haluaisin pitää droppitangon alkuperäiset jarrut kahvoineen ns. plug n play moodissa, jos suttura ei äkkiseltään tunnu hyvältä suoran tangon kanssa. Saa vielä palautettua kohtuuvaivalla sitten droppimoodiin.



Käy, mulla on ollut Sram Apex hrd kahvojen parina avidin ja formulan satuloita. 

Tosin tarvitset uudet helmet ja päät niihin letkuihin jos tarvii lyhentää. Jos taas meinasit ostaa uudet Levelit, niin niissä nuo tulee mukana. Sit vaan irrotat letkut Rival satuloista ja kierrät Level kahvat letkuineen niihin. Muista poistaa jarrupalat ensin. Ja lopuksi ilmaus.

Mutta mikäli tollasia postmount->flatmount adaptereita löytyy niin on se helpompi. Lisäksi sulla jää sitten täydelliset Rivalit myytäväksi/hyllyyn.

----------


## Zykkel

> Onko kukaan koittanut toimiiko Shimanon RD-M5120 takavaihtaja 1x11 käytössä, esim. 11-42 tai 11-46 pakalla? Shimanon sivujen mukaan toimis vaan 2x11, 1x10 tai 2x10 vaihteistoissa ja vähän jäi itseä ihmetyttään miksei sitten toimisi myös 1x11 kanssa...
> 
> https://bike.shimano.com/en-NZ/produ...M5120-SGS.html



Tämä on näitä Shimanon outoja spesifikaatioita. Itselläni on RD-M6000-GS (shimano.com) ja tässä on mainittu: Low sprocket_Max. 42T ja Low sprocket_Min. 42T? Ajat sitten jo vaihdoin 11 – 42 pakan 11-32 pakkaan ja toimii erittäin hyvin. Olisin suuresti ihmetellyt jos ei olisi toiminut. Olisi varmaan pitänyt Shimanon mukaan vaihtaa SGS versioon: RD-M6000-SGS (shimano.com) :Hymy:

----------


## nure

^Ei ole eka Shimanon epäselvä info...

----------


## Pyöräilevä Hullu

No kait tuota RD-M5120 -takavaihtajaa vois koittaa jos toimis 1x11 ja 11-42 pakalla, eihän tuo kalliskaan oo. Takavaihtajat kun kuitenkin osumille alttiita, ni ei viittis kovin kallistakaan ostaa muutaman kymmenen gramman takia.

----------


## nure

Löytyykö tuollaista vastaavilla mitoilla https://www.bike24.com/p2510550.html...1000,1868,1991 mutta kevyempänä?

----------


## JackOja

^kumma kun et ole katsellut nallekarkkikaupan valikoimaa, onhan siellä alle 40-grammaisia ihan hyvin ja kevyempiäkin.

----------


## nure

Jack, ei löydy sieltä moista... On Ritcheyn oma mitta, muut joko liian pitkiä tai lyhyitä...

----------


## Zykkel

> Jack, ei löydy sieltä moista... On Ritcheyn oma mitta, muut joko liian pitkiä tai lyhyitä...



Olisiko tämä: FOX Kabolt Bolt-In Thru Axle - 15x110mm Boost - black | BIKE24

----------


## nure

^Njet, väärä kierre ja tod.näk. liian pitkä...

----------


## nure

Lisää ihmeteltävää, mitä eroa ko. osilla on https://r2-bike.com/SHIMANO-Olive-an...se-K-SMBHD1030 ja https://r2-bike.com/SHIMANO-Olive-an...se-K-SMBHD1040 ? 
Tuo ensinmäinen taitaa tulla uudempiin malleihin mutta ovatko ristiin käytettävissä kun nurkissa kierii kumpiakin...

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Löytyykö tuollaista vastaavilla mitoilla https://www.bike24.com/p2510550.html...1000,1868,1991 mutta kevyempänä?



Laita tonne kysely (mittojen kanssa, akselin pituus, kierteen pituus): https://robertaxleproject.com

(esimerkki: https://robertaxleproject.com/produc...-x-1-5-thread/)

----------


## Zykkel

> ^Njet, väärä kierre ja tod.näk. liian pitkä...



Täältäkin voisi kysyä: Uusia Fox/RockShox Boost läpiakseleita 15x110, ... (tori.fi)

----------


## nure

^^Liian lyhyt...
^Liian pitkä...
Jos olis näin yksinkertaista niin en olisi kysynyt mutta sen verran harvinainen koko...

----------


## K.Kuronen

^Kysy tämän foorumin lisäksi vaikka juuri tuolta Robertaxle... ne kun on erikoistunu läpiakseleihin. Itse tilasin sieltä Tripsteriin taka-akselin ja ainakin toistaiseksi olen ollut tyytyväinen.

----------


## JackOja

Mahtaisko olla väliä jos kierreosa on millin tai pari liian lyhyt tai pitkä?

----------


## Zykkel

> ^^Liian lyhyt...
> ^Liian pitkä...
> Jos olis näin yksinkertaista niin en olisi kysynyt mutta sen verran harvinainen koko...



Tämä voisi olla: Salsa Deadbolt Ultralight Thru-Axle, Front, 15mm Axle Diameter, 135mm Length, 1.5 Thread Pitch, 12mm Thread Length - Modern Bike tarkkaa painoa ei ilmoiteta. Kun on "ultralight" niin olettaisin, että kevyt? Tuota Salsaa myy Suomessa Tuotteet - Foxcomp mutta tätä ei ainakaan sivuilta löydy.

----------


## nure

^Kiitos, tuon pitäisi olla sopiva! Pitää ottaa Foxiin yhteyttä jos saisi tilattua.

----------


## Laars

> Lisää ihmeteltävää, mitä eroa ko. osilla on https://r2-bike.com/SHIMANO-Olive-an...se-K-SMBHD1030 ja https://r2-bike.com/SHIMANO-Olive-an...se-K-SMBHD1040 ? 
> Tuo ensinmäinen taitaa tulla uudempiin malleihin mutta ovatko ristiin käytettävissä kun nurkissa kierii kumpiakin...



Toinen on BH59 letkulle ja toinen BH90. Oliivi käy ristiin, insertti ei. Letkun sisämitta on eri.

----------


## nure

^Tuo teräksinen insertti siis käy uudempiin, esim. XT ja SLX?

----------


## nure

Zykkel, lupasivat tilata kyseisen akselin, kiitos tiedosta.

----------


## Laars

> ^Tuo teräksinen insertti siis käy uudempiin, esim. XT ja SLX?



Kyllä, BH90 on se uudempi, mutta kannattaa letkun malli aina tarkastaa. Pääosin kaikki uudet käyttää BH90, mutta jotain alempia mallisarjoja saattaa olla edelleen vanhalla.

----------


## Kanuuna

> Mahtaisko olla väliä jos kierreosa on millin tai pari liian lyhyt tai pitkä?



Eka kierre pitää, toinen varmistaa.

----------


## M A

Dotti on tietysti ikävämpää puljata kuin mineraaliöljy, mutta ei nuo nyt niin monimutkainen laitos ole etteikö pitäisi toimia ns. suoraan. Kahva työntää nestettä satulaan jossa männät puristuu levyä vasten. Sramilta löytyy nopealla googlauksella tasan yhdenlaista liitoskittiä joten 99,99 % varmasti onnistuu kahvat vaihtamalla. Letkujen pituus voi hieman heittää, mutta kokeiluun metsästäisin itse vaan käytettynä jotkut mtb-kahvat. 

Jos ilmaus ym. mietityttää niin aina voi kääntyä paikallisen pyörähuollon puoleen, mutta ei se rakettitiedettä ole. Itsellä tosin kokemusta vain shimanoista  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## nure

Laars, 8000 sarjan XT kyseessä niin tuskin syntyy ongelmia...

Kanuuna, tais löytyä oikean pituisetkin...

----------


## ruuduntakaa

DT Swiss E1900 Boost kiekon vapari, löytyykö mistään/onko edes olemassa 3 pawl HG-vaparia teräksisenä? Napa käsittääkseni 370?

----------


## stumpe

^mä laittaisin star ratchet kitin. Saatavuus voi olla heikkoa.

----------


## ruuduntakaa

> ^mä laittaisin star ratchet kitin. Saatavuus voi olla heikkoa.



Kallis setti, työkaluineen. Toki olis hyvä vaihtoehto. Mutta löytyykö siihen teräksistä HG-vaparia? 
Haluan pysyä NX-pakassa; all steel ja hinta alle satkun.

XD-rojuista saa maksaa itsensä kipeeksi.

----------


## Laars

Ymmärtääkseni tämä on teräksinen ja pitäisi käydä tuohon napaan: HWRAAMWSS0342S
https://www.worldwidecyclery.com/pro...p-not-included

----------


## hece

Ja siitä EU:sta https://hollandbikeshop.com/en-gb/br...country_id=244

----------


## ruuduntakaa

^Kiitokset.

----------


## Oses

> Käy, mulla on ollut Sram Apex hrd kahvojen parina avidin ja formulan satuloita. 
> 
> Tosin tarvitset uudet helmet ja päät niihin letkuihin jos tarvii lyhentää. Jos taas meinasit ostaa uudet Levelit, niin niissä nuo tulee mukana. Sit vaan irrotat letkut Rival satuloista ja kierrät Level kahvat letkuineen niihin. Muista poistaa jarrupalat ensin. Ja lopuksi ilmaus.
> 
> Mutta mikäli tollasia postmount->flatmount adaptereita löytyy niin on se helpompi. Lisäksi sulla jää sitten täydelliset Rivalit myytäväksi/hyllyyn.



Okei joo eli homma toimii suorilta käsin noin. Hyvä tietää. En itse jaksa opetella tekemään kahvojen vaihdosta (mitäpä sitä selittelemään ???? ). Tilasin Level tl:t eteen ja taakse valmiiksi ilmattuina. Joten muutamalla pultin irroituksella ja kiinnityksellä pitäisi pärjätä. 

Letkun pituus sitten voikin olla mielenkiintoinen, eli vähän extraa voi olla. Pyöräkorjaamolla saavat lyhennellä, jos tarvii. 

Tärkeintä tässä harjoituksessa on testata onko tuosta kulkupelistä enää mihinkään suoralla tangolla. Sitten jatkossa voi hommata hifimpää stongaa jne. Ei vaan selkä kestä enää tuota droppitangolla ajoa, ja muutenhan sutturan runko on mitä mainioin kaikenlaiseen ajeluun.

----------


## ruuduntakaa

> Ja siitä EU:sta https://hollandbikeshop.com/en-gb/br...country_id=244



Käyneekö kuitenkaan 29 E1900 boost-kiekkoon? Siinä 370-napa.

Nämä DT:t on aika hankalia kyllä; esim. H1900 on DT:n sivulla saatavilla Shimanon HG-teräsvaparilla.
En ole vielä löytänyt netistä kauppaa josta tuon löytäisi. Vaparin kohdalla lukee aina alumiini.

Ja sitten jos upgreidais Ratchettiin niin päästään lähelle uuden kiekon hintaa. Työkaluineen siis.
Alumiinisen HG-vaparin ongelmistahan pääsisi vaihtamalla XD:n mutta pakkojen hinnat syljettää.

https://www.hi5bikes.fi/tuotteet/dt-...rid-pawl-hubs/

----------


## ruuduntakaa

Ei ole kyllä työnä paha tuo upgreidaus.

----------


## Kuminauha

> Käyneekö kuitenkaan 29 E1900 boost-kiekkoon? Siinä 370-napa.
> 
> Nämä DT:t on aika hankalia kyllä; esim. H1900 on DT:n sivulla saatavilla Shimanon HG-teräsvaparilla.
> En ole vielä löytänyt netistä kauppaa josta tuon löytäisi. Vaparin kohdalla lukee aina alumiini.
> 
> Ja sitten jos upgreidais Ratchettiin niin päästään lähelle uuden kiekon hintaa. Työkaluineen siis.
> Alumiinisen HG-vaparin ongelmistahan pääsisi vaihtamalla XD:n mutta pakkojen hinnat syljettää.
> 
> https://www.hi5bikes.fi/tuotteet/dt-...rid-pawl-hubs/



Ainakin kuvan perusteella tuo on 3-prawl vapari. Kuvassa näkyy kynnet.

^Työnä ei paha, mutta työkaluineen 200€.

----------


## marco1

> Ainakin kuvan perusteella tuo on 3-prawl vapari. Kuvassa näkyy kynnet.



Minun internetissä näkyy ratchet -versio.





> Ja sitten jos upgreidais Ratchettiin niin päästään lähelle uuden kiekon hintaa. Työkaluineen siis.
> Alumiinisen HG-vaparin ongelmistahan pääsisi vaihtamalla XD:n mutta pakkojen hinnat syljettää.



DT:n työkaluja on varmaan jossain pyörähuolloissa ja jostain Puolasta sai vähän edullisemman kopion, en muista liikkeen nimeä nyt mutta voin laittaa tähän jos putkahtaa mieleen.

----------


## ruuduntakaa

Siinä olis, teräsvaparia löytyy in stock. 
https://www.bike-components.de/en/DT...-steel-Shimano

Pelkkä 3 pawl työkalu tuolla 58e.  :Leveä hymy: 

https://www.bike-components.de/en/DT...l-Tool-p61401/

Poistin tuon Upgrade kitin omaan varastoon, pitää katsella työkalut myöhemmin.

----------


## Aakoo

^ Mä tilasin joskus Ebaysta Puolasta (Bitul) sen työkalun, tarvitsin kerran  :Hymy: . Tuo Hollandbikeshopin vapari on 3 -kyntinen ainakin varaosanumeron (EAN Code 7613052039329) perusteella, kuvaus on otsikossa vaan väärä.

----------


## Kanuuna

Entä jos lainaisi tai ”vuokraisi” jostain lähipyöräliikkeestä työkalut?

----------


## ruuduntakaa

Ja muistin juuri että mulla on miljoonalaatikosssa yksi ajamaton DT:n XD-vaparikin!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## hece

Varmaan se lähipyöräliike sen vaihtotyön myy, mutta tuskin vuokraa/lainaa työkaluja. Mitä olen kuullut niin ei tuo vaihto aina mene kuin strömsössä (tai kuten linkatussa videossa!). Tuo drive ringiä kuitenkin väännetään  jokaisella polkaisulla kiinni tiukempaan. Ruuvipenkki ja kehästä kiertäminen toiminee.

----------


## Aakoo

3 -kyntisen muuttaminen ratchetiksi oli ehkä vartin homma, voi tuon varmaan liikkeessä teettääkin eikä tule kalliiksi.

----------


## ruuduntakaa

> 3 -kyntisen muuttaminen ratchetiksi oli ehkä vartin homma, voi tuon varmaan liikkeessä teettääkin eikä tule kalliiksi.



Niin tosiaan, jos kalut on reilun satkun niin ehkä kannattaa käydä tuosta paikallisesta kysymässä työlle hintaa.

----------


## TheMiklu

Pyöräilyseuralle hankittu DT:n virallinen kynsivaparin irroitukseen tarkoitettu työkalu murtui vaihdon yhteydessä. Takuusta uusi. Sen sijaan murtumisen myötä vääntynyt akseli meni omaan piikkiin, että kyllä siinä omat riskinsä aina on. Tokalla työkalulla sitten irtosikin kohtuudella kun ensin lämmitti napaa.

Fun fact: kynsivapariin voi vaihtaa laakerit irroittamatta ring nuttia mutta ratchetillä varustetusta pitää ring nut irroittaa välillä. Tässä myös syy miksi kynsivaparille tarkoitettua työkalua on huonommin tarjolla kolmansien osapuolien toimesta.

----------


## Kuminauha

Mulla myös pyörii ylimääräsenä muutama setti 18T ratchet kittejä (renkaat+jouset) mikäli joku tarvii.

----------


## ruuduntakaa

10-15e on paikallisen hinta työlle.
Vanhan kehän irroitus ja uuden asennus.

----------


## ruuduntakaa

> Ymmärtääkseni tämä on teräksinen ja pitäisi käydä tuohon napaan: HWRAAMWSS0342S
> https://www.worldwidecyclery.com/pro...p-not-included



Jos joku tietoa kaipaa niin tämä varmistettu DT-Swissiltä; tämä käy.

----------


## ruuduntakaa

> Pyöräilyseuralle hankittu DT:n virallinen kynsivaparin irroitukseen tarkoitettu työkalu murtui vaihdon yhteydessä. Takuusta uusi. Sen sijaan murtumisen myötä vääntynyt akseli meni omaan piikkiin, että kyllä siinä omat riskinsä aina on.



DT Swissin ohjevideolla poistetaan akseli työn ajaksi, selvisi ilmeisesti nyt miksi.

----------


## TheMiklu

> DT Swissin ohjevideolla poistetaan akseli työn ajaksi, selvisi ilmeisesti nyt miksi.



DT:n videolla taidetaan vaihtaa laakerit. Samalla nimittöin tietysti menee menee laakerit uusiksi jommalta kummalta puolelta kun akselin iroittamiseksi lyödään laakeri irti akselin avulla.

----------


## ruuduntakaa

https://youtu.be/RfFBlLnW6sg

----------


## K.Kuronen

^tuossa vaihdetaan myös laakerit, koska toimenpide tehdään oletetusti jo ajettuun kiekkoon.

----------


## ruuduntakaa

Totta juu.
Joskohan pitäis itsekin vaihtaa laakerit samalla.
Taitaa olla reilut 2000km takana noilla orkkislaakereilla nyt.

Ei niissä tosin mitään vikaa ole, mutta nehän levähtää tunnetusti heti upgreidauksen jälkeen jos niitä ei vaihda!  :Leveä hymy: 

Muoks:
Mitä laakereita olette napoihin pukanneet? Dt:ssä taitaa olla Enduron tavaraa, punaiset tiivisteet.
Bike Components kyllä myy ihan DT:n omia laakereitakin näemmä.
Kenen tekemiä sitten lie.

https://www.bike-components.de/en/DT...550-Hub-p7854/

----------


## TheMiklu

No niinhän siinä tietysti käy  :Leveä hymy:  vaikka eipä tuo 2000km ole mikään määrä niille lakruille.
Siinä työkalussa on tilaa akselille, että ei sitä tarvi arastella sikäli.

----------


## Kanuuna

> Kenen tekemiä sitten lie.
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/en/DT...550-Hub-p7854/



IJK lukee linkin pölysuojassa. Inoue Jikuuke Kogyo is a well-known Japanese manufacturer of angular ball bearings

----------


## ruuduntakaa

Melkoisia kauhutarinoita on netti täynnä siitä miten mahdoton homma on saada irti toi dt swissin ring nut.
Joskohan on viisainta teettää irroitustyö paikallisessa pyörähuollossa.

Kun(tai jos) Ratchetin sitten lopulta asentaa, saako tulevalle irroitukselle(laakerin vaihto) helpotusta millään kierteeseen laitettavalla mönjällä? Kuparitahna?

Vai mennäänkö taas lakki kourassa pyörähuoltoon?

Melkoisen kökkö suunnittelu on tuossa etten sanois.

----------


## paaton

Viilapenkin se saattaa vaatia, eli kotona voi olla paha rasti. En usko että mikään mönjä tuohon kamalasti auttaa. Sehän kirii, kun fillarilla poljetaan.
Viet huoltoon vaan ja vaihdatat samalla laakerit.

----------


## Joni Kani

^^Kerran oon nutringin saanut auki ja kerran jääny aukaisematta. Tilanne siis 1-1. Kyllä se pirun tiukkaan kirii. Vieläkin mietinnässä miten sen aukos...

----------


## ruuduntakaa

Auttaisko rinkulan jäähdyttäminen kylmäsprayllä?





> Viet huoltoon vaan ja vaihdatat samalla laakerit.



Ihan järkevä vaihtoehto tämä.

----------


## TheMiklu

> Auttaisko rinkulan jäähdyttäminen kylmäsprayllä?



Kuumaa napaan. Siis siihen alumiiniseen ulkopintaan kuumailmapuhaltimella. Ring nut on terästä.

----------


## ruuduntakaa

> Kuumaa napaan. Siis siihen alumiiniseen ulkopintaan kuumailmapuhaltimella. Ring nut on terästä.



No kutistuuhan se teräskin kylmällä=sama lopputulos?

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> No kutistuuhan se teräskin kylmällä=sama lopputulos?



Alumiinin lämpölaajenemiskerroin on vaan suurempi joten alumiinia tarvitsee lämmittää vähemmän kuin terästä jäähdyttää saman lopputuloksen saavuttamiseksi.

----------


## TheMiklu

> No kutistuuhan se teräskin kylmällä=sama lopputulos?



Alumiini reagoi nopeammin lämpöön joten järkevämpi manipuloida sen lämpötilaa. Lisäksi ulkopinnan lämmitys on huomattavasti helpompi operaationa vrt. spray tarkasti rinkulaan.

Tämä oli myös suositus netin foorumeilla kun tietoa rinkulan irroituksesta hain katastrofaalisen epäonnistumisen jälkeen.

Edit: noniin olin hidas

----------


## ruuduntakaa

^ja ^^Ok, kiitokset selvennyksistä.

Oishan tähän(kin) kannattanu perehtyä vähän perusteellisemmin.

100e muunnossetti, lähes 100e työkaluihin. Hiukka lisää ja kaupasta H1900-kiekko. Ja olis varakiekkokin.  :Leveä hymy: 
Eikä tarttis pelätä rikkovansa jotain.

Toki H1900:sta liikkuu ristiriitaista infoa kauppiaiden sivulla. valmistajan mukaan on ratchet ja HG-vapari terästä.
Myyjien sivuilla speksit on mitä milloinkin.

----------


## TheMiklu

Olisko muka H1900 rätsetti? Muut 1900 sarjalaiset on 370 navalla. 1700 sarjassa 350.

Meikällä hyviä kokemuksia 370 navoista. En tiedä onko noissa DT:n kynsivapareissa ollut ongelmia sitten? Rätsetti on varma ja helppo mutta sen suurin etu maastokäyttöä ajatellen on ne tiheämmät kytkennät 36t&54t. Kynsivaparissa pienempi kitka rullatessa joten vähemmän teknisessä maastossa puolustaa paikkaansa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## K.Kuronen

^jos joku uudempi olisi 370-navalla ratchet LN-vaparilla.

----------


## ruuduntakaa

> Olisko muka H1900 rätsetti? Muut 1900 sarjalaiset on 370 navalla. 1700 sarjassa 350.
> 
> Meikällä hyviä kokemuksia 370 navoista. En tiedä onko noissa DT:n kynsivapareissa ollut ongelmia sitten? Rätsetti on varma ja helppo mutta sen suurin etu maastokäyttöä ajatellen on ne tiheämmät kytkennät 36t&54t. Kynsivaparissa pienempi kitka rullatessa joten vähemmän teknisessä maastossa puolustaa paikkaansa




https://www.dtswiss.com/en/wheels/wh.../h-1900-spline

Ratchet LN18 kerrotaan tuolla.

Mullahan vaihtoajatus lähti vaan siitä alumiinivaparista. Sen vaihdosta teräksiseen, sit lähti keulimaan.  :Leveä hymy: 
2500km about nyt ajettu kynsivaparilla ja ei ongelmia. Paitsi että tuskin saan pakkaa enää  irti tuosta toistamiseen.

Muutoin vapari on ok, kyllä tässä vähän miettii jo että lähdenkö edes ratchettiin vaihtamaan.
Ehkä myyn "upgreidaus"-setin ja menen vanhalla. Etsin 3 pawl teräsvaparin. Yksi ajamaton aluvaparikin on jemmassa.

----------


## TheMiklu

> https://www.dtswiss.com/en/wheels/wh.../h-1900-spline
> 
> Ratchet LN18 kerrotaan tuolla.



Kato perhana! Jossain tuli tämä LN vastaan ja ajattelin sen olevan vain virhe kun speksissä puhuttiin rätsetistä.
Mitäpä jos EXP rätsetin myötä pidetään vanha painavampi mutta luotettava kaksijousinen systeemi edelleen tuotannossa LN nimellä! Ja järkeväähän se olisi.

----------


## K.Kuronen

^jotta soppa olisi sakea, niin mun 1600-gravelikiekoissa on 350-napa tuolla vanhemmalla rätsetillä. Vapaarattaan runko tietenkin on eri, kuin 370-pohjaisella LN:llä.

Ajattelin, että päivittäisi itselle kokeeksi tiheämmillä hampailla varustetut sisuskalut, mutta tilausnappi jäi vielä painamatta, sillä sopivuus arvelutti.

----------


## K.Kuronen

Tuota kun lueskelin, niin erehtymisen mahdollisuutta ei pitäisi olla: https://www.dtswiss.com/en/wheels/wh...ogies-overview

----------


## ruuduntakaa

> Tuota kun lueskelin, niin erehtymisen mahdollisuutta ei pitäisi olla: https://www.dtswiss.com/en/wheels/wh...ogies-overview



Ja työkalujen määrä sen kun kasvaa! Vielä vois muutaman version keksiä lisää?  :Leveä hymy: 
EXP:t jää sitten metässä korjaamatta jos kunnolla kilahtaa, mikä oli mielestäni yksi suurimmista Ratchetin eduista; vararinkulat mukana niin remontti onnistuu ilman työkaluja.

----------


## TheMiklu

> Tuota kun lueskelin, niin erehtymisen mahdollisuutta ei pitäisi olla: https://www.dtswiss.com/en/wheels/wh...ogies-overview



Nonni, nythän tällä tää selviski. 
Eli kertauksena LN = 370 kynsivaparillisen navan runko plus sisuskalut ratchet upgradekitti. 350 vs. 370 rungolla on tosiaan erona tiivisteen paikka. Siksi ei käy ristiin vaparit.

----------


## casanova

Työmatkapyörän päivitys mielessäni pohdin Apex 1 -osasarjan siirtoa toiseen runkoon. Vanha pyörä ja mainitun osasarjan hydrauliset jarrut ovat mallia "post mount". Uusi runko on mallia "flat mount". Väliin on olemassa jos jonkunlaista adapteria esim. https://www.bike24.com/p2142082.html.

Onko tässä nyt riskinä ostaa jotenkin vääränlainen adapteri? Saatavuus näillä tuntuu olevan kehnohkoa ja mm. Bikeshop lupailee takahaarukan adaptereita saataville jo helmikuussa 2022. Ei siis välttämättä onnistu adapterin hankinta lähimmästä huollosta.

----------


## K.Kuronen

^riippuu uudesta rungosta ja haarukasta: pienin sopiva jarrulevy voi olla joko 140, tai 160 millinen. Mä kuvitelisin noiden Shimanojen olevan sellaiset, jotka sopivat runkoon ja haarukkaan, joiden pienin levy on 140 mm.

----------


## casanova

> ^riippuu uudesta rungosta ja haarukasta: pienin sopiva jarrulevy voi olla joko 140, tai 160 millinen. Mä kuvitelisin noiden Shimanojen olevan sellaiset, jotka sopivat runkoon ja haarukkaan, joiden pienin levy on 140 mm.



Äh, jäi se olennainen tietysti mainitsematta, että 160-millisillä levyillä on tarkoitus jatkaa sekä edessä että takana. Kiitos huomiosta!

Linkin adaptereita näyttäisi löytyvän sekä 140- että 160-millisille. Vanhassa post mount -mallin rungossa on noin sentin korotuspalat jarrusatuloiden alla, jotka olen tulkinnut tarpeellisiksi jarrujen säätämiseksi 160-millisille levyille (ja että rungon puolesta onnistuisi myös 140-milliset ilman kyseisiä palikoita).

EDIT: Taas käy mies hitaalla. Adapterithan laitetaan tietysti uuteen runkoon, joten täytyy tutkia asiaa sen osalta...

----------


## jalkkis

Onko muuten normaalia, että tuo DT Swissin perus 3 kynnen vapari (E1900 kiekossa), paukahtelee silloin tällöin? Mulla on siis ihan muutama sata kilsaa ajettu setti ja vähintään kerran per 50km maantielenkki se paukahtaa.

Mietin, että voiko ääni tulla jostain muusta mutta kun sen tuntee jaloissaan "muljahduksena" niin mitä muuta se olisi... Vai antaako pakka periksi?

----------


## Kuminauha

Viittaisi siihen, että siellä vaparissa on jotain vikaa. Nykäse irti ja kato mitä löytyy. Lähtee ihan käsillä vetämällä, ei tarvi pakkaa irroittaa.

----------


## K.Kuronen

^^jos vapari on huolella rasvattu tahmealla vaseliinilla.

----------


## JackOja

Vaihteiden säätökin voi olla pikkusen pielessä. Ketju yrittää nousta isommalle rattalle, mutta putoaa takaisin. Samanlaista voi tapahtua jos pakka tai vapari ei ole ihan "pohjassa".

----------


## nure

Jostain varmaan löytyy vastaus mutta kysyn kuitenkin: Kun pyörässä 148mm:n boost perä ja keskiö perinteinen 73mm:n BSA niin toimiiko normikammilla, esim. XO1 kun asentaa boost eturattaan?

----------


## k2x80w

> Jostain varmaan löytyy vastaus mutta kysyn kuitenkin: Kun pyörässä 148mm:n boost perä ja keskiö perinteinen 73mm:n BSA niin toimiiko normikammilla, esim. XO1 kun asentaa boost eturattaan?



Toimii. 

Sent from my YAL-L21 using Tapatalk

----------


## ruuduntakaa

Tässäpä mielenkiintoinen vaihtoehto. Akkukäyttöinen pulttipyssy ja kyseinen työkalu nimittäin löytyy.
Mitä raati sanoo, uskaltaako kokeilla?

----------


## nure

K2, kiitos, sitä samaa mietinkin kun esim. normin ja boostin ketjulinja poikkeaa juuri tuon kolmen millin verran joka on rattaiden ero...

----------


## Kuminauha

> Tässäpä mielenkiintoinen vaihtoehto. Akkukäyttöinen pulttipyssy ja kyseinen työkalu nimittäin löytyy.
> Mitä raati sanoo, uskaltaako kokeilla?



Napaa tolla tavalla on vaikea rikkoa, ainakaan jossei kärvennä rasvoja pilalle laakereista.

Suurin vaara tossa on se, että murtaa ne 6 kohtaa, josta toi pakka-avain ottaa kiinni ja sitten on vaarana, että ei saa enää ees oikeeta työkalua sopimaan.

Ite saattasin kokeilla sun saappaissa, mutta sun riskinsietokyky on eri kun mun.

----------


## Zykkel

> Tässäpä mielenkiintoinen vaihtoehto. Akkukäyttöinen pulttipyssy ja kyseinen työkalu nimittäin löytyy.
> Mitä raati sanoo, uskaltaako kokeilla?



Tarkista ennen testiä muutamaan kertaan mihin suuntaan pyssy alkaa pyörittämään? Voi muuten vetää koko paketin palasiksi!

----------


## jalkkis

> Viittaisi siihen, että siellä vaparissa on jotain vikaa. Nykäse irti ja kato mitä löytyy. Lähtee ihan käsillä vetämällä, ei tarvi pakkaa irroittaa.



Kiitokset kaikille vinkeistä, vetäsen vaparin irti ja katsotaan mitä sieltä löytyy. Josko joku kynsi jumittaa.

Vaihteet kyllä napsuu nätisti eikä taaksepäin pyörittämenkään aiheuta rutinoita tai ketjun pomppimista.

----------


## TERU

^ Kynnet tarttuvat kevein jousin hampaisiin, kynsien akseleille ohutta yleisöljyä, se vähentää jumitusta. 
Vapari toimii sitten pakkasillakin.

----------


## Kuminauha

Noihin on sitä DT swissin omaa rasvaa kanssa olemassa, ei varmaan ole se ainoa oikea, mutta se ainakin toimii.

----------


## Oses

> Äh, jäi se olennainen tietysti mainitsematta, että 160-millisillä levyillä on tarkoitus jatkaa sekä edessä että takana. Kiitos huomiosta!
> 
> Linkin adaptereita näyttäisi löytyvän sekä 140- että 160-millisille. Vanhassa post mount -mallin rungossa on noin sentin korotuspalat jarrusatuloiden alla, jotka olen tulkinnut tarpeellisiksi jarrujen säätämiseksi 160-millisille levyille (ja että rungon puolesta onnistuisi myös 140-milliset ilman kyseisiä palikoita).
> 
> EDIT: Taas käy mies hitaalla. Adapterithan laitetaan tietysti uuteen runkoon, joten täytyy tutkia asiaa sen osalta...



Hommasin just nuo linkin adapterit 160mm flat mount - kiinnikkeille eteen ja taakse. Homma toimii hyvin uusilla mtb post mount - jarruilla (sram level tl). Takana on vaan aika tiukka tuo tila, joten jarrukenkää ei saa optimaalisesti aseteltua. Tästä johtuu se, että takajarru vähän laahaa. Mutta ehkä taakse jossain välissä sitten vaikkapa rival flat mount kenkä kiinni level tl kahvaan. Tämän pitäisi onnistua. Aiheesta juttua tässä topikissa pari sivua taaksepäin.

Täss vielä kuvia tuosta takajarrusta.
https://aijaa.com/I5FTVi
https://aijaa.com/LcoTIA
https://aijaa.com/PAY3j6
https://aijaa.com/R0OAZI

----------


## casanova

> Hommasin just nuo linkin adapterit 160mm flat mount - kiinnikkeille eteen ja taakse. Homma toimii hyvin uusilla mtb post mount - jarruilla (sram level tl). Takana on vaan aika tiukka tuo tila, joten jarrukenkää ei saa optimaalisesti aseteltua. Tästä johtuu se, että takajarru vähän laahaa. Mutta ehkä taakse jossain välissä sitten vaikkapa rival flat mount kenkä kiinni level tl kahvaan. Tämän pitäisi onnistua. Aiheesta juttua tässä topikissa pari sivua taaksepäin.
> 
> Täss vielä kuvia tuosta takajarrusta.
> https://aijaa.com/I5FTVi
> https://aijaa.com/LcoTIA
> https://aijaa.com/PAY3j6
> https://aijaa.com/R0OAZI



Kiitos kommenteista ja kuvista. Oma projekti on vielä vaiheessa, koska saksalainen istuu osien päällä, mutta eiköhän tarpeelliset kilkkeet kohtapuolin löydä tiensä tähän suuntaan.

Ei muuten tullut mieleenkään tuollainen jarrujen mahtumisongelma. Jarrusatulasta voi ainakin vähän viilata.  :Vink:

----------


## Kuminauha

Otat tosta satulasta viilalla vähän pois ni mahtuu?

EDIT: Ai tätä olikin jo ehdotettu  :Hymy:

----------


## Oses

Netissä jollain tuli sama ongelma vastaan 48.5cm rungolla, mulla 54. Laskin ettei asia mua koske =D

En ala jarrua kyllä viilaamaan vaikka alumiini pehmeä metalli onkin. Vai pitäiskö...

----------


## Qilty

> Netissä jollain tuli sama ongelma vastaan 48.5cm rungolla, mulla 54. Laskin ettei asia mua koske =D
> 
> En ala jarrua kyllä viilaamaan vaikka alumiini pehmeä metalli onkin. Vai pitäiskö...



Mä olen yhdestä etusatulasta joutunu joskus viilaamaan kun osui muuten pinnoihin

----------


## ruuduntakaa

Tänään oli ohjelmassa ring nutin irroitusyritys. Ja jäi yritykseksi kotikonstein.
Kuumailmapuhallin ja vähän liian pienet putkipihdit ei riittäny. Ja tuntuma oli se että ei ois irronnu isommillakaan vehkeillä.

Jatkan ajoa 3 pawl-vaparilla. Kotikonstein tuossa on aika isot riskit rikkoa jotain.
Onpahan tämäkin kokeiltu.

----------


## Rytky

Pitkäjoustoisella sähköpyörällä ajolinjat ovat muuttuneet senverran, että onnistuin rikkomaan XT 12spd takavaihtajan, tai ainakin ne rissoja pitävät pellit meni mutkalle.
120e xt takavaihtajasta ei houkutellut, niin laitoin sitten yli puolet halvemman derore 12spd tilalle. En huomaa eroa alkuperäiseen.
Täytyy jossai vaiheesa tilata siihen xt vaihtajaan uudet peltilärpäkkeet, kunhan niitä taas saa.. on sitten varalla.

----------


## TERU

Puolet halvempi saattaa toimia niin kauan ettet tarvitsekaan äxteetä enää, jos ei taas rymähdä, mutta XT häkin voi oikaista puoli kerrallaan ja toimii hyvin ainakin varavaihtajana, kunhan ei tuo ny ihan propelille ole vääntynyt. 
Suoraa pintaa vasten tarkistus aisa kerrallaan vaihtaja tullee kuntoon.

Ps. Kerran yritin tilata pelkät aisat, mutta hinta oli lähellä uutta vaihtajaa ja saantikin oli kaukana, odottelinkin pitkään ja lopulta päädyin tilaamaan uuden. 
Yhden pyörän oiottu takavaihtaja toimii pojan kovassa käytössä täysin.

----------


## hece

Shimanon 12-vaihteisen takavaihtajan häkki on muuten tarkoituksella mutkalla. Liekö vääntynyt ensinkään? Tai jos on, luulen että mahdoton vääntää alkuperäiseen muotoon kun ei auta suoraan pintaan vertailla. Tässä asiaa selvennetty: https://youtu.be/3FhAhb4AKYg

----------


## Pyöräilevä Hullu

Missä noihin DT:n ratchet hubeihin sais teetettyä laakerinvaihdot pääkaupunkiseudulla ja mitähän suunnilleen vaikka työ maksaa? Laakerit kun tais olla omasta takaa.. Onko suosituksia liikkeistä, kun itekkin veikkaan sen ring nutin olevan melko tiukalla omassa kiekossa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Kuminauha

Oisko Toni&Toni?, pitää ainakin valikoimassa DT swissin kiekkoja ja varaosia melkosen määrän. Ja kyllähän noita varmaan aika yleisesti pyörähuollot osaa tehä, koska aika yleinen valmistaja. Soittelemalla eri paikkoihin selviää.

----------


## Laroute

No, niin! Valitettavasti olen uuden gravelpyörän myötä pakotettu levyjarruihin. Olen levyjarrun säätöjen osalta täysi ummikko. Shimano GRX jarrut kyseessä. Takajarru hieman jarruttaa kun pyörittää kiekkoa. Siis, todella vähän, mutta ajatus siitä, että jarruttaa on häiritsevä. Mistäs päästä säädetään, että jarrupalojen väliä saisi hieman isommaksi?

----------


## JackOja

> ... Mistäs päästä säädetään, että jarrupalojen väliä saisi hieman isommaksi?



Jarrupalojen väliä ei säädetä vaan jarrusatulan paikkaa. Keskitetään jarrusatula.

1) löysää jarrusatulan pultit
2) pyöräytä kiekkoa ja paina jarrua
3) kiristä jarrusatulan pultit samalla kun pidät jarrukahvaa pohjassa.

Yleensä tuo auttaa, mutta joskus voi toinen jarrumäntä hannata ja joudutaan herkistelemään. Mutta palataan siihen sitten.

----------


## Laroute

^ Kiitos. Mennäänpäs kokeilemaan. Nyt toimii hankaamatta.

----------


## ruuduntakaa

Vastaava vanne DT:ltä mitä käytetään E1900-setissä? Vai riittääkö kun nappaa vaan Hybrid-vanteen? Näyttäis olevan 150kg painoraja niissä.
Sähköpyörään tulossa.

Kokemuksia esim tästä?

https://www.bike-discount.de/en/dt-s...ybrid-disc-rim

----------


## Kuminauha

HX 531 ois 30mm id leveys ainaki?

----------


## ruuduntakaa

> HX 531 ois 30mm id leveys ainaki?



No joo, olin taas sokea.  :Leveä hymy: 
30mm nimenomaan haetaan.

----------


## Wason

Onko muilla ollut etuvaihtajan liipaisimen kanssa ongelmia pakkasella? tuon oman xtr:n etuvaihtaja joskus ensimmäisellä painalluksella menee tyhjää. Liekö vanhat vaseliinit jäykistynee pakkasella...?

----------


## paaton

En tiedä onko samanlainen rakenne, mitä ultegran liipasimessa, mutta mulla oli siellä sisällä yksi ruuvi löysällä. Kansi auki, niin tuon näki heti.

----------


## nure

Wason, usein liipaimisissa auttanut purku/puhdistus ja joku ohuempi rasva kuin vaseliini...

----------


## #78

Mulla sama vaiva hybridin slx etuvaihtajassa. Ilmenee -5-10c ja kovemmassa pakkasessa. En tiedä auttaako jos suihkauttais sisään wd40:stä

----------


## ruuduntakaa

11speed Sram NX+Sunrace 11-46 pakka, toimiiko?
Siis virheettömästi.

----------


## SSGT-92

Tuolla jotain tarinaa noista ;https://www.mtbr.com/threads/sram-nx...sette.1094642/

----------


## JukPek

Hei,
Ostin grand canyon 8 s-kokoisen pyörän ja ei ole mitään hajua noista osista vaikka olen yrittänyt opiskella niin olisin kiitollinen jos täältä saisi apua vaivaan.
Ajattelin ostaa toiset vanteet+jarrulevyt+takarataspakan niin saisin talvirenkaat niihin ja tietoa kaipaisin juuri tuohon vannepakettiin, että mitkä vanteet+osat käy tuohon pyörään.
Vanteissa on merkintä iridium.dp25 27,5" by alexrims, etrto 584x25 6000al.
Pyörän jarruosat ovat Shimano MT400, Shimano RT10 180mm etu ja 160mm taka.
Vaihteisto Shimano Deore, 12-vaihteinen, 10-51
Vanteen akseli on Canyon Quixle, taka Shimano fh-MT410-B 12 x 148 mm, etu 15x110mmhb-mt400-b, lukitusvipu: Integroitu (ilmeisesti tuo on taka-akseli, mutta mikähän lie etusen mitta?)
Linkki vielä kyseiseen pyörään, mutta siellä on osalistassa 29"(M-kokoisen eikä tuo 27,5" S-kokoisen.
https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/maastopyorat/trail-bikes/grand-canyon/grand-canyon-8/2619.html?dwvar_2619_pv_rahmenfarbe=GY%2FRD#all-components-section-tab
Olisin kiitollinen vastauksistanne ja mukavaa päivänjatkoa.

----------


## Kanuuna

> Hei,
> Ostin grand canyon 8 s-kokoisen pyörän ja ei ole mitään hajua noista osista vaikka olen yrittänyt opiskella niin olisin kiitollinen jos täältä saisi apua vaivaan.
> Ajattelin ostaa toiset vanteet+jarrulevyt+takarataspakan niin saisin talvirenkaat niihin ja tietoa kaipaisin juuri tuohon vannepakettiin, että mitkä vanteet+osat käy tuohon pyörään.
> Vanteissa on merkintä iridium.dp25 27,5" by alexrims, etrto 584x25 6000al.
> Pyörän jarruosat ovat Shimano MT400, Shimano RT10 180mm etu ja 160mm taka.
> Vaihteisto Shimano Deore, 12-vaihteinen, 10-51
> Vanteen akseli on Canyon Quixle, 12 x 148 mm, taka Shimano fh-MT410-B, etu hb-mt400-b, lukitusvipu: Integroitu (ilmeisesti tuo on taka-akseli, mutta mikähän lie etusen mitta?)
> Linkki vielä kyseiseen pyörään, mutta siellä on osalistassa 29"(M-kokoisen eikä tuo 27,5" S-kokoisen.
> https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/maastopyorat/trail-bikes/grand-canyon/grand-canyon-8/2619.html?dwvar_2619_pv_rahmenfarbe=GY%2FRD#all-components-section-tab
> Olisin kiitollinen vastauksistanne ja mukavaa päivänjatkoa.



Tarvitset kiekot, jotka ovat 27,5-tuumaiset ja joissa on boost-navat (etu 110 mm/ taka 148 mm), Shimanon microspline-vapaaratas, center lock (CL) jarrulevykiinnitys. Lisäksi 160 ja 180 milliset CL-jarrulevyt ja 12 pykäläisen microspline-pakan. Ja renkaat tietysti.

----------


## Kuminauha

> Hei,
> Ostin grand canyon 8 s-kokoisen pyörän ja ei ole mitään hajua noista osista vaikka olen yrittänyt opiskella niin olisin kiitollinen jos täältä saisi apua vaivaan.
> Ajattelin ostaa toiset vanteet+jarrulevyt+takarataspakan niin saisin talvirenkaat niihin ja tietoa kaipaisin juuri tuohon vannepakettiin, että mitkä vanteet+osat käy tuohon pyörään.
> Vanteissa on merkintä iridium.dp25 27,5" by alexrims, etrto 584x25 6000al.
> Pyörän jarruosat ovat Shimano MT400, Shimano RT10 180mm etu ja 160mm taka.
> Vaihteisto Shimano Deore, 12-vaihteinen, 10-51
> Vanteen akseli on Canyon Quixle, taka Shimano fh-MT410-B 12 x 148 mm, etu 15x110mmhb-mt400-b, lukitusvipu: Integroitu (ilmeisesti tuo on taka-akseli, mutta mikähän lie etusen mitta?)
> Linkki vielä kyseiseen pyörään, mutta siellä on osalistassa 29"(M-kokoisen eikä tuo 27,5" S-kokoisen.
> https://www.canyon.com/fi-fi/maastopyorat/trail-bikes/grand-canyon/grand-canyon-8/2619.html?dwvar_2619_pv_rahmenfarbe=GY%2FRD#all-components-section-tab
> Olisin kiitollinen vastauksistanne ja mukavaa päivänjatkoa.



Tässä esimerkki hyvistä peruskiekoista (Oletan, että haluat myös takapakan ja jarrulevyt mukaan, ettei niitä tarvi vaihtaa kiekoilta toiselle, voi jättää pois.)

Taakakiekko: https://www.bikester.fi/shimano-deor...834&cgid=84746
Etukiekko: https://www.bikester.fi/shimano-deor...831&cgid=37094
Takapakka: https://www.ridemore.fi/kasetti-deor...100-10-51t-12s
Jarrulevyt 180mm ja 160mm: https://www.bikester.fi/shimano-sm-r...tml?cgid=37224

Voi myös harkita laittaa nykyiset kiekot talvikäyttöön ja päivittää vähän laadukkaammat kesäkiekot.

----------


## JukPek

> Tässä esimerkki hyvistä peruskiekoista (Oletan, että haluat myös takapakan ja jarrulevyt mukaan, ettei niitä tarvi vaihtaa kiekoilta toiselle, voi jättää pois.)
> 
> Taakakiekko: https://www.bikester.fi/shimano-deor...834&cgid=84746
> Etukiekko: https://www.bikester.fi/shimano-deor...831&cgid=37094
> Takapakka: https://www.ridemore.fi/kasetti-deor...100-10-51t-12s
> Jarrulevyt 180mm ja 160mm: https://www.bikester.fi/shimano-sm-r...tml?cgid=37224
> 
> Voi myös harkita laittaa nykyiset kiekot talvikäyttöön ja päivittää vähän laadukkaammat kesäkiekot.




Kiitoksia vastauksistanne ja kysyisin vielä, että mikä olisi laadukkaampi paketti jos tekisin kuin ehdotitte(ja olisiko mahdollista saada linkkejä kyseisiin osiin?). 
Olen aloittelija näissä pyöräasioissa

----------


## Kanuuna

Riippuu kuinka kevyttä, kestävää, huollettavaa ja minkä hintaista on hakusessa. Budjetin yläraja olisi hyvä tietää. Helpointa on laittaa tismalleen samalla navalla olevat kiekot, jolloin ei tarvitse säätää vaihteita eikä jarrusatulaa kiekonvaihdon yhteydessä.

----------


## nure

Saksanmaan nettitaivas täynnä tavaraa... Haku vaan sopivilla referensseillä niin kyllä löytyy joka makuun.

----------


## Benny

> Kiitoksia vastauksistanne ja kysyisin vielä, että mikä olisi laadukkaampi paketti jos tekisin kuin ehdotitte(ja olisiko mahdollista saada linkkejä kyseisiin osiin?). 
> Olen aloittelija näissä pyöräasioissa



Bike discount
Bike24
Bikester
Bike components
bikemailorder
R2-bike


Tuossa saksalaisia nettikauppoja mitä voi selata. Kaikista olen tilannut ja kaikista on tavara tullut.

Aiemmassa viestissä joku taisi ne kiekkojen ja oheiskomponenttien tarkat speksit kertoakkin  :Hymy: 

Ja unohtamatta vanhaa kunnon kivijalkaa, jos viidakko tuntuu liian tiheältä. Jos ostat kiekkosetin kumeineen ja härpättimineen, niin voit saada kohtuu diilin ihan rajojen sisäpuoleltakin.

----------


## Kuminauha

> Kiitoksia vastauksistanne ja kysyisin vielä, että mikä olisi laadukkaampi paketti jos tekisin kuin ehdotitte(ja olisiko mahdollista saada linkkejä kyseisiin osiin?). 
> Olen aloittelija näissä pyöräasioissa



Vaihtoehtoja on paljon riippuen paljon haluaa laittaa rahaa. Tässä nyt muutama esimerkki:

https://www.bike-components.de/en/DT...eelset-p78714/ Pudotusvalikosta Microspline versio.
https://www.bike-components.de/en/NE...eelset-p77908/ Pudotusvalikosta Microspline versio. Jarrulevykiinnitys tässä 6-bolt, eli sitten jarrulevyt vaan eri kiinnityksellä, nou problem.

----------


## Pulimonni

Korvake napsahti poikki, kun lähdin influenssarokotuksesta kotiin. Samalla rissasta pari hammasta poikki. Kantohommiksi meni. Tänään kun asensin uutta korvaketta ja vaihtajaa, huomasin, että ketju oli myös vääntynyt ja käyttökelvoton.

Katselin tilanteen jälkeen vaihtajaa ja huomasin rissan ja häkin välissä ison murkulan, voiko tämä aiheuttaa koko tapahtumaketjun?

Vaihtajan vaihdoin vakuuden vuoksi, kun on jo n 30tkm takana.

----------


## Kuminauha

Jos poljet kun ketju jää rissasta jumiin kiven takia, kampien pyörityksen takia vääntää vaihtajan ukemin kautta eteen, voi olla mahdollista.

----------


## HarrY61

2 kertaa kesällä korvakkeeen ruuvi poikki kun risu rissojen väliin.
Otin ketjut pois päältä, ja ne, ja vaihtaja takahaarukan ulko puolelle (toisella kerralla oli mukana jo nippusiteitä)
Sitten vaan alamäessä satulaan (paras alamäki n.1km) ja muuten sitten "potkulaudalla" kotiin.
Onneksi molemmilla kerroilla lähellä maantietä (lykkäämistä pari sataa metriä) ja muutama kilometri kotiin sitte "vapaalla ja potkulaudalla"

----------


## Armadillo

Moi. Mitkähän jarrupalat käytät Promax DSK-300 levyjarruille? Riittääkö että on saman muotoiset kun olemassa olevat jarrut vai millä tavalla noita vaihtojarruja pystyy valitsemaan? Onko esimerkkejä mitkä kävisivät jarrupaloiksi?

----------


## HarrY61

Kokeilisin ainakin Promax DSK-300 jarrupaloja. Googlella löytyy..https://www.biltema.fi/polkupyorat/p...aan-2000044839

----------


## Aakoo

Onko olemassa teräksisiä 38t NW eturattaita, jotka sopivat Shimanon XT8000 sarjan kampiin eli 96bcd? Nyt kiinni on Shimpan oma 34t ratas johon olen tyytyväinen, mutta ajot on pääsääntöisesti jonkunlaista uraa pitkin niin tuo on vähän pieni ja välitykset loppuvat välillä kesken.

----------


## Arosusi

Kaveri osti Luxemburgista (RZC) XTR DI2 RD-M9050 takavaihtajan mistä puuttui tämä
SHIMANO Axle Unit for Rear Derailleur Holder RD-M9050

https://www.sjscycles.co.uk/gear-spa...98010/?geoc=FI

Onko kenelläkään kokemusta kävisikö tämä tai joku muu + mahdollisesti Dremel

https://r2-bike.com/SHIMANO-Axle-Uni...older-RD-M9000

PS härskit postimaksut SJS:llä nykyään!

----------


## SSGT-92

Kuis ois jos ruottist tilais ; https://www.cykelkraft.se/b-axel-och...imano-rd-m9050 ?

----------


## JackOja

> PS härskit postimaksut SJS:llä nykyään!



On! Määkin tarvitsisin pikku palikan, mutta melko suolaista on. Tullit ja alvit päälle vielä.

EDIT: Fakit! Mä tarviin sen niin tilasin. Ei mitään järkeä kylläkään kun kulut tekee 60-70% lisää tuotteen hintaan  :Vihainen:

----------


## nure

Aakoo, https://r2-bike.com/Chainrings-for-S...o-asymmetric_1 myös symmetrisiä löytyy. Teräksisiin NW rattaisiin en ole törmännyt aikoihin...

----------


## Aakoo

^Alumiinisia löytynee, eli sellaiseen on tyydyttävä. Shimanon omat tekeleet on terästä.

----------


## Kanuuna

> Kaveri osti Luxemburgista (RZC) XTR DI2 RD-M9050 takavaihtajan mistä puuttui tämä
> SHIMANO Axle Unit for Rear Derailleur Holder RD-M9050
> 
> https://www.sjscycles.co.uk/gear-spa...98010/?geoc=FI
> 
> Onko kenelläkään kokemusta kävisikö tämä tai joku muu + mahdollisesti Dremel
> 
> https://r2-bike.com/SHIMANO-Axle-Uni...older-RD-M9000
> 
> PS härskit postimaksut SJS:llä nykyään!



Entä jos kysyisi paikallisien pyöräpuljujen miljoonalaatikosta? Ei mikään yleinen osa toki, mutta pulla voisi käydä.

----------


## nure

^^ Löytyykö NW 1x ratasta teräksisenä? Laita linkki kun joku muukin voi kaivata...

----------


## JackOja

> ^^ Löytyykö NW 1x ratasta teräksisenä? Laita linkki kun joku muukin voi kaivata...



Onhan niitä, esim. tässä Bike-Componentsin teräksiset 1x-rattaat.

----------


## Aakoo

> ^^ Löytyykö NW 1x ratasta teräksisenä? Laita linkki kun joku muukin voi kaivata...



Tuollainen minulla nyt on, hakusessa olisi siis isompi limppu: https://www.bike-components.de/en/Sh...-CRM81-p50276/

----------


## marco1

https://www.garbaruk.com/96-bcd-symm...e=2&category=1 Garbarukilta alumiinisena löytyy vaihtoehtoja, ehkä joku titaaniseppäkin näitä tekee.

Muuten esim. Race Face directmounttiin löytyy kyllä aika jänniäkin rattaita ja niiden perustason Aeffect-kammet käy Shimanon keskiöön, joskus niitä kampia ollut tarjouksessakin halvalla.

----------


## nure

^^Tuo aika lyhytpiikkinen verrattuna Garbarukin rattaisiin ja muihin käyttämäniin NW rattaisiin... Mutta mikäs siinä jos toimii...

----------


## Armadillo

Moi. Mitkähän jarrupalat käytät Logan M200 levyjarruille (näköjään eivät olleetkaan pyörässä promax jarrut)? Riittääkö  että on saman muotoiset kun olemassa olevat jarrut vai millä tavalla  noita vaihtojarruja pystyy valitsemaan? Onko esimerkkejä mitkä kävisivät  jarrupaloiksi?

----------


## hece

Nyt on oudompi jarru eikä löydy äkkiseltään tietoja. Mutta jos on shimanon 2-mäntäiset kopiot, niin vahva veikkaus että Shimanon B03S -palat käy. Jos näyttää samalta, kokeiluun vain. Näitä saa jopa Prismasta.

----------


## Armadillo

Moi hece. Muodoltaan https://www.bikester.fi/red-cycling-...n-M426257.html näköiset. Onko näissä muodoissa yleensä eroa jarrupalojen välillä vai ovatko universaalit eli käykö saman muotoiset toistensa kanssa?

----------


## nure

^Jotkut halpis kopiojarrut käyttävät ainakin Shimanon paloja. Yksiin meni Deoren palat, olivat jotkin merkille brändätyt ja aika lähellä Promaxia ulkoisesti. Vanha pala mukaan ja etsimään...

----------


## paaton

> Moi. Mitkähän jarrupalat käytät Logan M200 levyjarruille (näköjään eivät olleetkaan pyörässä promax jarrut)? Riittääkö  että on saman muotoiset kun olemassa olevat jarrut vai millä tavalla  noita vaihtojarruja pystyy valitsemaan? Onko esimerkkejä mitkä kävisivät  jarrupaloiksi?



Näyttää alin kopioilta tektron jarruista. Oisko vaikka nämä samat.

https://www.tektro.com/products.php?p=236

----------


## paaton

Mutta eri näköinen pala. Palan kanssa esim hi5bikeen, eiköhän sieltä sopiva löydy.

----------


## 30 hampainen

Ostin uudet avopolkimet jokin aika sitten ja nyt kävi niin että vasen tipahti kesken lenkin. Tämän pitäisi olla kai mahdotonta? Mutta niin vain oli poljin maassa. En saanut käsipelissä poljinta hyvin kiinni, mutta sillä linkkasin kotiin. Sitten rupesin laittamaan avaimella poljinta kiinni mutta eipä ollutkaan enää kierrettä kammessa. Pikkuisen ottaa pattiin. 

Shimano FC-M7000 175 QE, saako tällaista jostain yksittäin tilattua?

lis. Säilytän pyörää kerrostalon pyörävarastossa, voi olla että joku on polkimia yrittänyt kähveltää mutta on ottanut hatkat. Kiristin polkimet alussa, en mitenkään erityisen kovaan kylläkään. 

Tai sitten olen vain saanut polkimen väärälle kierteelle ja on ottanut siitä itseensä, aiheesta...

lis. Eikä tarttis olla Shimanokaan kunhan vaan käy ja ei olisi mikään hirmu kallis.

----------


## Kuminauha

Siis kierteet puuttuu kammesta? Melko outoa kyllä. Onko polkimet varmasti oikein päin (vasen/oikea)?

En löytäny euroopasta iha nopeesti pelkkää vasenta kampea. Jenkkien amazonin hinnalla saa koko kampisetin euroopasta.

Onkohan kyseessä 1x vai 2x kammet? En tiedä, onko noiden välillä vasemmassa kammessa mitään eroa. Mikä pyörä kyseesä?

1x: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/shim...tenblatt-175mm

----------


## 30 hampainen

Kyllä, kierteet lähti kammesta. Tarkastin kierteen Assioman vasemmasta polkimesta ja samansuuntainen jenka, eli oikeinpäin oli polkimet. 
Pyörä on Trek Xcaliber 9, kahdella eturattaalla.

^ On varmaan tilattava koko setti jos ei pelkkää kampea saa.

ps. on lähdettävä maate, viideltä herätys.

----------


## ViP

Käyttäjävirhe, mutta ei onneksi sattunut mitään.

Tosta halvalla:

https://www.rosebikes.fi/shimano-deo...175mm%2C+26-36

Pitäisi mennä heittämällä kiinni.

----------


## 30 hampainen

Tuhannet kiitokset kummallekkin avusta. Tilasin nuo Deoret ja viikon sisällä pitäisi olla täällä.

----------


## TERU

Seuraava hankinta, kelvollinen poljinavain, vaikkapa tästä:
https://www.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/4501...-5-poljinavain

----------


## JackOja

^kannattaa varmistaa tarvitseeko moista.

----------


## TERU

Eikä mitä, silmät kiinni ja kauppaan, kun netissä suositeltiin!

----------


## JackOja

^eikäku sillä vaan, että tuolla ei kaikkien polkimien kanssa tee ns. mitään.

----------


## nure

^Useassa poljintyypissä kuuskolo niin itsellä ainakin moinen jäänyt (melkein) ilman käyttöä...

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Eikä monienkaan polkimien kanssa tartte vaikka tekis.

----------


## TERU

> ^Useassa poljintyypissä kuuskolo niin itsellä ainakin moinen jäänyt (melkein) ilman käyttöä...



Kuusiokolopolkimille sitten hyvä, riittävän pitkä avain, kiinnipannessa pitää kireyden olla riittävä ettei toista kertaa mene kierre, avatessa kampi sopivaan kulmaan ja kämmenellä kopsautus avaimeen, kun nuo tahtovat kiinnittyä enemmän kuin kiristettykään, kun ovatten olleet pidempään kii.

Perustelua; käyttöpyörien polkimet vaihtuvat kaksi kertaa vuodessa eikä kierre ole korkannut milloinkaan kammesta. Löysä poljin taitaakin olla se yleisin syy.

----------


## nure

^Kerran kierre jostain vanhoista Campan kammista korkkasi mutta silloin legendaarinen Saarion pyörähuolto Helicoililla homman hoiti... 

En mienkään erityistä avainta tarvinut ja Vispilöistä ei edes löydy kiintoavain mahdollisuutta, taitaa Shimanolla vielä olla kumpikin vaihtoehto, IMO...

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> taitaa Shimanolla vielä olla kumpikin vaihtoehto, IMO...



Ei se kyllä mikään mielipidekysymys ole, että onko niissä vai ei. Halvemmissa on, kalliimmissa ei. Ainakin MTB-polkimissa näin.

----------


## TERU

Erästä partakonemainosta mukaillen; vedä millä vedät - mutta vedä kunnolla.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Seuraavaksi sitten topic auki, että miten jumiutuneen polkimen saa irti.

----------


## K.Kuronen

^Avaamisessa tärkeintä on pohtia kumpaan suuntaa vääntää, että ei kokeile ja vedä voimalla ensin väärään suuntaan.

----------


## kauris

Mun muistisääntö on vasen väärin ja oikea oikein.

----------


## Kanuuna

Kampia kun pyörittää eteen päin, niin avainta pitää paikallaan. Aukee siihen suuntaan.

----------


## xubu

Teillä on hyviä muistisääntöjä,

----------


## nure

^ Ja hyvä konsti että kerran kaudessa aukaisee niin ei jämähdä...

----------


## 30 hampainen

Hyviä neuvoja tullut.

Onko normaalia että polkimen akseli on jäykkä? Näissä uusissa polkimissa ne on ihmeen jäykät. Tämäkin on saattanut olla osasyy miksi asennus meni persiilleen kun ei niissä ole mitään tuntoa. Piti pyörittää alkuun koko poljinta.

BBB/BPD-32

----------


## Kuminauha

Heikkolaatuset laakerit voi olla syynä. Vaikka laakeri toimii kunnolla vasta kun sillä on painetta jalasta, pitäisi sen kuormittamattomankin pyöriä edes yksi kierros vapaasti.

----------


## 30 hampainen

Yritin irronnutta poljnta pyöräyttää niin puoleen kierrokseen jäi, en varmaankaan enää näitä polkimia laita. 
Trainerissa olevan pyörän Look maantiepolkimet pyörivät kuin tyhjää vaan.

----------


## ViP

> Mun muistisääntö on vasen väärin ja oikea oikein.



Ääni tälle.

----------


## JackOja

Kun irroittaa fillarista polkimia sehän tekee fillarista ajokelvottoman, eli pyöräilyn asialla mennään _taaksepäin_ ja _alaspäin_ 
-> muistisääntö: työkalun varsi osoittaa akselilta taaksepäin ja painetaan alas.

----------


## MRe

DOTti-nesteistä kysymys. Kuinka varovainen niiden kanssa pitää olla, kun on tarkoitus vaihtaa SRAMista Shimanoon ja pitää vetää letkut rungon läpi pois. Vai riittääkö ihan normi-varovaisuus, eli katkaisee kahvojen päästä ja vetää sitten alaspäin.

Tietääkö myös kukaan miten sellainen "tehdasliitos" toimii? Eli mulla on siinä kahvojen jälkeen sellaiset erilliset liittimet vielä ennen kuin letkut jatkavat rungon sisään. Saako ne jotenkin avattua?

----------


## Qilty

> DOTti-nesteistä kysymys. Kuinka varovainen niiden kanssa pitää olla, kun on tarkoitus vaihtaa SRAMista Shimanoon ja pitää vetää letkut rungon läpi pois. Vai riittääkö ihan normi-varovaisuus, eli katkaisee kahvojen päästä ja vetää sitten alaspäin.
> 
> Tietääkö myös kukaan miten sellainen "tehdasliitos" toimii? Eli mulla on siinä kahvojen jälkeen sellaiset erilliset liittimet vielä ennen kuin letkut jatkavat rungon sisään. Saako ne jotenkin avattua?



Tarkoitat varmaan connecAmajig liittimiä mitä srameissa on? Niitä ei ainakaan saa kaupasta niin en tiedä saako niitä purettuakaan. 

Ei DOT nesteestä tarvitse olla huolissaan, ihan vedellä kuitenkin lähtee vaikka noin muuten se on paskintapaskaa mitä fillareihin on sotkettu koska se kerää kosteutta

Edit. Meinasitko siis niiden littimien irroittamista toisistaan? Se tapahtuu ihan kiertämällä, siihen ne on suunniteltu että pyörä on helpompi kuljettaa

----------


## MRe

^Ookoo, varmaan joo tuollainen connectamajic tms. 

Tämmöinen, mutta keskellä letkua yläpäässä: https://www.bike-components.de/en/SR...XS-HRD-p81645/

Tyhmän näköinen kuin mikä ja letkutkin 5-10 senttiä liian pitkät mun makuun. Siinä yksi syy, miksi haluan moisesta eroon. DOT on se varsinainen syy, en pidä yhtään. SRAMin toimintalogiikka kyllä miellyttävämpi kuin Shimanon erillisine vaihdevipuineen. Shimanossa tyhmästi se jarrukahva on vipu ja tekee siitä hieman hempulin (muistaakseni).

----------


## Qilty

Di2 ratkaisee asian

----------


## MRe

^Joo, mulla oli alunperin tavoitteena ja ajatuksena laittaa Di2:set, mutta sitten niiden löytyminen tuotti tuskaa ja lisäksi kun on hissitolppa, ei sen akun jemmaaminen ole ihan yksinkertaista. Kaulaputkeen, mutta se vaatii hieman ranettamista, kun gravel-stemmejä ei taida olla Di2-yhteensopivia. Ibiksessä mulla on Di2:t ja akku kaulaputkessa.

----------


## Nuuskis91

Muutama kysymys (vai spekulointi) mistään mitään tietämättömältä. Ostin elokuussa uuden pyörän ku edellinen varastettiin ja on kaduttanu jo päivästä 1 lähtien.

1. Jarrut
Tässä uudessa on Shimanon nestelevyt. Mallia en tiedä, myyjäliikkeen mukaan Shimanolla on kaks mallia ja tää on niistä halvempi. Jarruttaa kesällä huonosti ja vesitipan jälkeen vinkuu 2-3 päivää. Näin talvella molemmat kahvat on jäässä/jäykät koko ajan. Sisältä ulos menon jälkeen ei liiku mihinkään. Edellisessä pyörässä oli Trekit ja ei mitään ongelmia ja jarrutehokin riitti. Kysymys: voiko nesteiden vaihto auttaa vai ostanko suoraan Trekit? Mikä Dot-numero?

2. Vapaapyörä
Vapaapyörä hajosi kokonaan viime viikolla. Oli hampaat menny. Myyjäliike vaihtoi takuuseen uuden takavanteen. Ei suostunut sanomaan mallia tai onko parempi. Eri jokatapauksessa. Tää uus menee ulkona jäähän jo yhdessä yössä ja rengas on aina lukossa ennen liikkeellelähtöä. Kysymys: Onko vapaapyöränkin toiminta vaseliinin pakkaskestosta riippuvainen?

3. Pinnat
Tästä ja edellisestä pyörästä on katkeillu takapyörältä pinnoja. Ajan vain asfaltilla enkä temppuile. Huoltoliike (ei myyjä) sanoi, että 2,3 mm pinnojen vaihto paksumpiin ja vanteen reikien avarrus poralla estäisi tätä. Osaisin tämän(kin) tehdä itse. Kysymys: kellään kokemusta tälläisestä modauksesta?

4. Lokasuojat
En tiedä onko linkit sallittu verkkokauppoihin. Asensin First Gear RST tupla-aisa lokasuojat. En saa etulokasuojaa olemaan rämisemättä hieromisesta huolimatta. Kysymys: Mallin vika, vai olenko vain käsi? (Olen). Ostanko eri mallit (mitkä?) vai mitä modauata kokeilisin?

5. Polkimet
Tässä pyörässä on tasaiset muoviset lätyt, jotka eivät alle -15 pakkasilla pyöri ollenkaan, vaan alhaalla ovat kengän alla 90 astetta väärässä kulmassa. Luistavat myös kesäkengillä sileytensä vuoksi. Ostan semmoset 80-luvun teräväreunaiset, joita ei avojaloin voi polkea. Hyllyssä oli kapeaa ja leveeä (tai lyhyttä ja pitkää mallia) Kysymys: miten polkimen pinta-ala vaikuttaa asioihin? 

6. Läskipyörät
Hybridipyörä vetelee jäällä pahimmista urista, kaltevuuksista ja epätasaisuuksista. Kysymys: loppuuko läskipyörällä nämä vetelyt (lähes) kokonaan ja voiko sillä polkea vaikka Atlantikseen?

(7. Laakerit
Hypoteettistä kysymyksiä: Onko kaikissa pyörissä edelleen kuulalaakerit vai onko oikeilla laakereilla varustettuja olemassa? Maksavatko kuinka moninkertaisesti enemmän?

Tehtaan jäljiltä vaseliinia ei ole. Onko parasta laittaa vaseliinia niin paljon kuin akselin ympärille sopii?)

Vastauksenne toimivat terapiana, joten neuvokaa kiitos edes spekuloimalla.

Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk

----------


## harmis

> Muutama kysymys (vai spekulointi) mistään mitään tietämättömältä. Ostin elokuussa uuden pyörän ku edellinen varastettiin ja on kaduttanu jo päivästä 1 lähtien.
> 
> 1. Jarrut
> Tässä uudessa on Shimanon nestelevyt. Mallia en tiedä, myyjäliikkeen mukaan Shimanolla on kaks mallia ja tää on niistä halvempi. Jarruttaa kesällä huonosti ja vesitipan jälkeen vinkuu 2-3 päivää. Näin talvella molemmat kahvat on jäässä/jäykät koko ajan. Sisältä ulos menon jälkeen ei liiku mihinkään. Edellisessä pyörässä oli Trekit ja ei mitään ongelmia ja jarrutehokin riitti. Kysymys: voiko nesteiden vaihto auttaa vai ostanko suoraan Trekit? Mikä Dot-numero?
> 
> 2. Vapaapyörä
> Vapaapyörä hajosi kokonaan viime viikolla. Oli hampaat menny. Myyjäliike vaihtoi takuuseen uuden takavanteen. Ei suostunut sanomaan mallia tai onko parempi. Eri jokatapauksessa. Tää uus menee ulkona jäähän jo yhdessä yössä ja rengas on aina lukossa ennen liikkeellelähtöä. Kysymys: Onko vapaapyöränkin toiminta vaseliinin pakkaskestosta riippuvainen?
> 
> 3. Pinnat
> ...



1. Myyjäliikkeeltä outo vastaus. Kyllä Shimanolla on niin neste- kuin mekaanisia jarruja useita malleja. Vinkuminen ja huono jarruteho on halpojen jarrujen ominaisuus. Jokin paikka tuntuu myös jäätyvän, jos kahvat jumittaa. Nesteiden vaihto voi auttaa.
2. Nopeasti hajoava vapaaratas on myös halvan vapaarattaan ominaisuus. Vaseliinia sinne ei pidä laittaa. Tai jos laittaa, niin hyvin ohutta ja pakkasen kestävää.
3. Pinnat katkeilee jos ne on väärällä kireydellä. Kyllä oikealla kireydellä olevat pinnat kestää, ellei painoa ole ylettömästi pyörän päällä.
4. Halvalla ei hyvää saa
5. Suosittelen flättipolkimia. Sellaisia jossa on metalliset nastat. Ja kannattaa niistäkin vähän maksaa.
6. Kyllä se läskikin vetelee. Urista ei niin paljoa. Asfaltilla, renkaasta ja rengaspaineesta riippuen itseohjautuvuutta esiintyy jossain määrin.
7. Mitä vikaa kuulalaakereissa on? Helppo puhdistaa ja rasvata. Prässilaakerit on toki hyviä myös, mutta niitä ei yleensä halvoissa kiekoissa ole. Akselia ei tarvi rasvata, ainoastaan laakeripesään niin paljon kuin mahtuu.

----------


## MRe

Yleisohjeena: jos joku menee jäähän, siellä on vettä väärässä paikassa. 

Vapaarattaaseen vapaa-rattaaseen sopivaa rasvaa. 

Jos pinnat katkeilevat, ne ovat liian löysällä, eli kiekko on kasattu huonosti. Mulla on kaikissa kuituvanteissa aero-pinnat. Painoa kuskilla tuurista riippuen 92-95 kg. 

Polkimiksi esimerkiksi RaceFace Chesterit. Muovirunko, metallinastat. 

Irtolaakereissa (joita kai tässä tarkoitetaan) ei ole mitään vikaa, jos vain napa on kasattu oikein. Tosin jos katson aiempia kysymyksiä/ongelmia, niin veikkaan että ei ole.

----------


## MTB Engineer

> Muutama kysymys (vai spekulointi) mistään mitään tietämättömältä. Ostin elokuussa uuden pyörän ku edellinen varastettiin ja on kaduttanu jo päivästä 1 lähtien.
> 
> 3. Pinnat
> Tästä ja edellisestä pyörästä on katkeillu takapyörältä pinnoja. Ajan vain asfaltilla enkä temppuile. Huoltoliike (ei myyjä) sanoi, että 2,3 mm pinnojen vaihto paksumpiin ja vanteen reikien avarrus poralla estäisi tätä. Osaisin tämän(kin) tehdä itse. Kysymys: kellään kokemusta tälläisestä modauksesta?
> 
> (7. Laakerit
> Hypoteettistä kysymyksiä: Onko kaikissa pyörissä edelleen kuulalaakerit vai onko oikeilla laakereilla varustettuja olemassa? Maksavatko kuinka moninkertaisesti enemmän?



3.) Tämä on p*skapuhetta. Kiekko ei pidä kasassa pinnan jäykkyys vaan siihen kiristämällä tuotettu jännitys. Jännitys laukeaa aina osittain kun ajat esim. kanttikiveltä alas ja jos pinnat ovat liian löysällä muuttuu jännitys niin, että pudotuksesta syntyvä voima on suurempi kuin pinnan jännitys ja jännitys katoaa, jolloin myös pinnaan tuotetty venymä katoaa ja pinna ei hetkeen vaikuta kiekon pyöreyteen lainkaan. Vanne- ja napavalmistajat speksaavat osilleen suurimman sallitun jännityksen, yleensä esim. 110kgf. Tämä johtaa siihen, että paksuun pinnaan sallitulla voimalla syntyy pienempi venymä kuin ohueen pinnaan vastaavalla voimalla. Venymä pitää pinnan kireällä ja kiekon kasassa. Hattuvakioarvoja, mutta oletetaan, että esim. CX-Ray tyyppinen blade-pinna venyy 5% ollessaan kiristetty maksimijännitykseen ja vastaava 2.3mm paksu pinna 1.5% kiristettynä maksimijännitykseen, on ero venymässä 300mm pinnalle jo 15mm vs. 4.5mm. Pienempi muodonmuutos johtaa siis paksumman pinnan löystymiseen. Pinnamateriaalit sitten vielä erikseen, mutta ohennetut pinnat ovat käytännössä aina suoria vahvempia ja kestävät kovempia jännityksiä.

7.) Kyllä kuulalaakeri on ihan oikea laakeri. Nyrkkisääntönä Shimano ja halpavalmistajat käyttävät navoissaan kiristettäviä kartiolaakereita irtokuulilla, jotka ovat aivan hyvä systeemi teknisesti, mutta erittäin tarkkoja oikealle kiristykselle. Suurin osa ns. laatunavoista on konelaakereilla, jotka taas teknisesti ovat huonompi ratkaisu, mutta 150% helpommat huoltaa eikä koko napa mene vaihtoon jos laakeri hajoaa.

----------


## Kuminauha

Konelaakerien huollon helppouskin vähän niin ja näin kun tarvii usein jotain erikois ulosvetimiä tai laakeripuristimia. Irtokuulien huolto vain avaus+putsaus+ehkä uudet kuulat+rasvaus+kasaus.

----------


## Aakoo

Irtokuulat vaan vaatii aika usein sitä huoltoa vs. konelaakerit, eikä niitä kireyksiä osata laittaa kuntoon edes ns. ammattimiesten toimesta.

----------


## nure

Kiekoissa kaikki perustuu pelkästään laatuun ja että hyvin rakennettu. Itse en varmaan yhtään puolaa saanut poikki vuosikymmeniin vaikka parhaimmillaan/pahimmillaan olleet kiekot 28puolaisilla DT Revolutioneilla ja kuskin paino miesmäisesti +100kg. Insinöörien höpötykset menneet pääosin ohi korvien mutta kuka niitä loppupeleissä edes tarvii... 
Mielenkiintoista olisi tietää mikä on noin paska pyörä ja mistä on hankittu että moisen puodin voi kaukaa kiertää...

----------


## Kanuuna

^Prisma

Tulisiko tässä esille se, miksi laatu tai laadukkaasti koottu maksaa?

Olisi hauska saada käsiin tuo Nuuskiksen pyörä ja katsella vähän lähemmin. Onkohan oikeasti hydejarrut vai mekaaniset? Älä nyt ainakaan Shimpan jarruihin pistä DOTtia. Mineraaliöljy kuuluu Shimppoihin. Tai vauvaöljy.
Vaparista sen verran, että paksulla rasvalla, kovalla pakkasella ja jerkulla reidessä saa pahoja aikaan. Oli sitten kyse normaalista kynnellisestä tai rätsettimallisesta vaparista. Näitä kuitenkin pääosa.

----------


## nure

^Ja ainakin huoltofirmaa kannattaa vaihtaa... Vai Shimanolla kahdet jarrut ja Trek merkkisiin kyllä en ole törmännyt...

----------


## Pitsku

Moro! Aloittelijana liikkeellä ja pyöränä Kona Honzo, 2020, (https://konaworld.com/archive/2020/honzo.cfm) Siitä meni takapyörän läpiakseli pahasti jumiin ja jouduin viemään huoltoon irroitettavaksi. Tuomiona syöpynyt kiinni, saivat irti, mutta uusi takakiekko kokonaisuudessaan pitäisi hankkia. Ei ole liikkeessä, eikä tukussa.

Minkälaista suosittelisitte netistä ostettavan? Alkuperäislaatuinen  voisi olla ja vaikka ihan linkki, jos löytyy. Kiitos!

----------


## Benny

> Moro! Aloittelijana liikkeellä ja pyöränä Kona Honzo, 2020, (https://konaworld.com/archive/2020/honzo.cfm) Siitä meni takapyörän läpiakseli pahasti jumiin ja jouduin viemään huoltoon irroitettavaksi. Tuomiona syöpynyt kiinni, saivat irti, mutta uusi takakiekko kokonaisuudessaan pitäisi hankkia. Ei ole liikkeessä, eikä tukussa.
> 
> Minkälaista suosittelisitte netistä ostettavan? Alkuperäislaatuinen  voisi olla ja vaikka ihan linkki, jos löytyy. Kiitos!





https://www.bike24.com/p2305449.html

Tuossa on aika lähellä alkuperäistä. Vannekehän leveys on hieman kapeampi (30mm vs 25mm). Mutta tuo riittää kuitenkin 2.25" kumille, mikä siinä taitaa olla alkuperäinen leveys.


Speksit on:

Boost napa (148mm)
Centerlock jarrulevyn kiinnitys
Shimano HG / sram PG vapaaratas (eli EI xd)

----------


## Kuminauha

Tosta aika edullinen merkkikiekko

https://www.bike24.com/p2337186.html

EDIT: Äh, toi olikin microspline vaparilla, tässä on uusinta uutta vähän kalliimmalla, mutta kuitenkin luotettavalla ratchet vapaarattaalla. Päivitettävissä ja huollettavissa tulevaisuuden tarpeille.

https://www.bike24.com/p2505152.html

----------


## Joni Kani

> Moro! Aloittelijana liikkeellä ja pyöränä Kona Honzo, 2020, (https://konaworld.com/archive/2020/honzo.cfm) Siitä meni takapyörän läpiakseli pahasti jumiin ja jouduin viemään huoltoon irroitettavaksi. Tuomiona syöpynyt kiinni, saivat irti, mutta uusi takakiekko kokonaisuudessaan pitäisi hankkia. Ei ole liikkeessä, eikä tukussa.
> 
> Minkälaista suosittelisitte netistä ostettavan? Alkuperäislaatuinen  voisi olla ja vaikka ihan linkki, jos löytyy. Kiitos!



Mitä tällä on tehty tai miten säilytetty että vuoteen saa taka-akselin syöpymään? Suolassa ryvetty yms.? Mulla on tuolla 50-luvun pelejä joissa vielä mintit navat. Kona-laatua jälleen...

----------


## nure

^ Ei tosiaan ymmärrä moista, jotain pahasti pielessä...

----------


## Pitsku

1,5 vuotta työmatkat läpi vuoden pk seudulla, suolaa siis riittänyt. Päässyt kai sitten akseliin ja laakereihin. Säilytys kylmässä varastossa, enkä ole tajunnut avata ja putsata välillä läpiakselia. Pesuissa ei ole painepesuria käytetty.

----------


## 30 hampainen

> Pitäisi mennä heittämällä kiinni.



Oikeassa olit, kampi oli juuri oikeanlainen. Pyörä on taas ajokunnossa.

Kiitos vielä kerran.

----------


## Joni Kani

> 1,5 vuotta työmatkat läpi vuoden pk seudulla, suolaa siis riittänyt. Päässyt kai sitten akseliin ja laakereihin. Säilytys kylmässä varastossa, enkä ole tajunnut avata ja putsata välillä läpiakselia. Pesuissa ei ole painepesuria käytetty.



Tuo suolaus on kyllä uskomatonta siellä. Jäis ajamatta itellä.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Kiekko ei pidä kasassa pinnan jäykkyys vaan siihen kiristämällä tuotettu jännitys. Jännitys laukeaa aina osittain kun ajat esim. kanttikiveltä alas ja jos pinnat ovat liian löysällä muuttuu jännitys niin, että pudotuksesta syntyvä voima on suurempi kuin pinnan jännitys ja jännitys katoaa,..



Ja tuosta tulee sanonta että kiekko ”seisoo” alimpien pinnojen varassa. Jos kiekkoon osuvissa iskuissa alaspäin olevien pinnojen jännitys pääsee nollille, niin se voimakkaasti vaihteleva jännityksen muutos katkoo pinnat.

----------


## nure

^ Tuskin ainoa syy, kyllä akselitkin fiksu rasvaa... Vuosikymmeniä ympäri vuoden työmatkat ajoin eikä milloinkaan missään pyörässä moisia ongelmia ollut.

----------


## Olli L

> 1,5 vuotta työmatkat läpi vuoden pk seudulla, suolaa siis riittänyt. Päässyt kai sitten akseliin ja laakereihin. Säilytys kylmässä varastossa, enkä ole tajunnut avata ja putsata välillä läpiakselia. Pesuissa ei ole painepesuria käytetty.



Onko tässä siis kaksi eri ongelmaa, eli läpiakseli on ollut jumissa runkoon ja rikkoutunut sekä myös kiekon laakerit ovat pilalla? Vai onko kiekko muuten risa?

Kiekon mukana ei tule akselia, se pitää ostaa erikseen, pyörään sopiva.

----------


## nure

^Veikkaus että alumiiniakseli jämähtänyt alumiinirunkoon. Mutta miten kiekon saanut rikki samassa yhteydessä?

----------


## K.Kuronen

^Jos olivatkin laakerit leikanneet kiinni ja pyörineet pesissään.

Edit: vai onko siinä Shimanon napa?

----------


## Nuuskis91

> Kiekoissa kaikki perustuu pelkästään laatuun ja että hyvin rakennettu. Itse en varmaan yhtään puolaa saanut poikki vuosikymmeniin vaikka parhaimmillaan/pahimmillaan olleet kiekot 28puolaisilla DT Revolutioneilla ja kuskin paino miesmäisesti +100kg. Insinöörien höpötykset menneet pääosin ohi korvien mutta kuka niitä loppupeleissä edes tarvii... 
> Mielenkiintoista olisi tietää mikä on noin paska pyörä ja mistä on hankittu että moisen puodin voi kaukaa kiertää...



Pyörän merkki on White ja sitä myy tietääkseni vain yksi liike. En osaa päättää, olenko enemmän pettynyt pyörään vai myyjäliikkeen suhtaumiseen takuuseen ja kaupanpurkuun heti ostotapahtumaa seuraavina päivinä.

Kiitos kaikille muillekin vastauksista. En osaa tykkäillä tapatalkilla enkä viitsi jokaiselle erikseen vastata. Annoin huoltoliikkeen vaihtaa levyt 18x mm kokoisiin ja polkimetkin se vaihtoi. Nyt jarrutehoa on ainakin talvikeleille riittävästi. Nyt kahva painuu liian lähelle tankoa. En tiedä, mitä sille voisi tehdä? Nesteet tosiaan ovat.

Seuraavaksi kokeilen rasvata navat ja vapaapyörän.

Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk

----------


## ViP

> Pyörän merkki on White ja sitä myy tietääkseni vain yksi liike. En osaa päättää, olenko enemmän pettynyt pyörään vai myyjäliikkeen suhtaumiseen takuuseen ja kaupanpurkuun heti ostotapahtumaa seuraavina päivinä.
> 
> Kiitos kaikille muillekin vastauksista. En osaa tykkäillä tapatalkilla enkä viitsi jokaiselle erikseen vastata. Annoin huoltoliikkeen vaihtaa levyt 18x mm kokoisiin ja polkimetkin se vaihtoi. Nyt jarrutehoa on ainakin talvikeleille riittävästi. Nyt kahva painuu liian lähelle tankoa. En tiedä, mitä sille voisi tehdä? Nesteet tosiaan ovat.
> 
> Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk



Jarrussa saattaa olla säätönamiska, millä syvyyttä voi säätää. Tai voi olla olematta.

Jarrunestettä voi myös olla liian vähän tai jarrupalat voi olla loppu. Jarrujärjestelmässä voi myös olla ilmaa.

----------


## ViP

> Oikeassa olit, kampi oli juuri oikeanlainen. Pyörä on taas ajokunnossa.
> 
> Kiitos vielä kerran.



Hyvä, että oli apua. Kovaa ajoa vaan!

----------


## Kanuuna

> Nyt kahva painuu liian lähelle tankoa. En tiedä, mitä sille voisi tehdä? Nesteet tosiaan ovat.



Paina jarrukahvaa muutaman kerran pohjaan ilman, että jarrulevy (=kiekko) on paikallaan. Älä pullauta mäntiä pihalle!
Näin palat tulevat lähemmäs levyä ja jarru ottaa äkimmin kiinni.

----------


## nure

^Jos Shimanon jarrut niin todella helppo ilmetä ja jos ei niin kannattaa opetella niin välttää (huonot) huoltoliikkeet...

----------


## Kanuuna

^Ilmaus ei välttämättä auta, jos männät on ”jumissa” niissä satulan neliskulmaisissa o-renkaissa. Silloin mäntiä (tai o-renkaita) pitää saada voideltua, jotta luistavat tarpeen tullen ulos, kun palat kuluvat. Muuten tiiviste vain joustaa hieman ja mäntä palaa alkuperäiseen sijaintiinsa. Toki ilmaus on ensisijainen omastakin mielestä, mutta annoin myös toisen vaihtoehdon, jos ilmaus ei auta. 
Tästä esimerkkiä. 
https://youtu.be/vQXFFgRButo

----------


## paaton

No eiköhän tuolla liikkessä vaihdetut jarrulevyt ole vain pikkuisen vanhoja ohuemmat. Jarrunestettä lisää ja paloja lähemmäs.

----------


## nure

https://www.bike24.com/p2315708.html Osaako kukaan kertoa mitä tuollaisten ulkomitta on?

----------


## JanneKii

> Paina jarrukahvaa muutaman kerran pohjaan ilman, että jarrulevy (=kiekko) on paikallaan. Älä pullauta mäntiä pihalle!
> Näin palat tulevat lähemmäs levyä ja jarru ottaa äkimmin kiinni.



Miten saa tehtyä päinvastaisen, eli saisi niitä jarrupaloja vähän kauemmas?

----------


## Aakoo

^Kampea niitä vaikka rengasmuovilla erilleen.

----------


## Kanuuna

> Miten saa tehtyä päinvastaisen, eli saisi niitä jarrupaloja vähän kauemmas?



Juurikin kuten Aakoo sanoi. Männät sisään jollain työkalulla (itse olen käyttänyt ihan talttapäämeisseliä), kiekko paikoilleen (eli palat ja levy paikalleen) ja kahvasta pumpaten. Jos mäntiä ei saa sisään, on nestettä järjestelmässä liikaa. Näin voi käydä vaikkapa uusien palojen vaihdon myötä.

----------


## K.Kuronen

^toistin ja poistin.

Mutta tosiaan jos kahvan ilmausruuvi on ollut auki ennen ongelmaa, niin mäntiä ei paineta sisään.

----------


## m-52

Puhdistin jarrulevyt läskistä ja maasturista Muc-Offin tuohon tarkoitetulla aineella. Tuon jälkeen molemmissa pyörissä jarrut alkoivat pitämään helvetillistä ääntä voimakkaammin jarrutettaessa. Onko tuo aine sopimatonta vai mahdoinko tehdä jotain väärin?

----------


## Kanuuna

> Puhdistin jarrulevyt läskistä ja maasturista Muc-Offin tuohon tarkoitetulla aineella. Tuon jälkeen molemmissa pyörissä jarrut alkoivat pitämään helvetillistä ääntä voimakkaammin jarrutettaessa. Onko tuo aine sopimatonta vai mahdoinko tehdä jotain väärin?



Hyvä kymysys. Puhdistitko myös palat? Tässä tuoteselosteessa jarrunpuhdistusaineessa on vaikka ja mitä. Oletin olevan pohjimmiltaan ipaa tai asetonia, vaan eipä olekaan. Etanolia, asetonia, butaania ja propaania näyttää pääosin olevan. Ennen puhdistelin jarruttimia GO jäänestolla, mutta en enää, kun tuli vastaavia vinkumisia reseptin muuttamisen jälkeen. Aiemmin oli 98% ipaa, nykyään kaksi kolmannesta etanolia. Jostain syystä vinkuminen oli taattu. 

https://www.cycleservicenordic.com/m...4-12-05_en.pdf

Olikohan perus bräkleeni pääosin ipaa vai oliko sekin vastaava sekamelska?
E. CRC:n on ainakin asetonipohjainen.

http://docs.crcindustries.com/msds/5151.pdf

----------


## K.Kuronen

Spraypullossa ollut Muc-Offin aine aiheutti ankaraa vinkumista, mutta kunnolla kuivuttuaan jarrut muistaakseni hiljenivät. Samoin jokin bräkleeni vingututti. Nykyisin ruiskin jarruille Rexin vihreää pesuainetta ja huuhtelen vedellä. Ketjuissa on vain vahaa, niin sieltäkään ei levyihin päädy mitään liuotinta kaipaavaa.

----------


## m-52

Jarrupaloja en puhdistanut.

----------


## nure

Ipa, etanoli, metanoli, alkoholeja kaikki...

----------


## Kanuuna

> Ipa, etanoli, metanoli, alkoholeja kaikki...



GO jäänestosta, joka on nykyään etanolipohjainen, jää joku ihme öljymäinen kalvo, vaikka muu aine haihtuukin pois. Puhtaammalla ipalla tällaista en ole huomannut. Molemmat alkoholeja joo, mutta käyttäytyvät kuitenkin erilailla. Tarvitsisi tutustua kemiaan.

----------


## eepeli

Vaihteiden säätöprobleema: Sram rival 1x11. Keskialueen tuntumassa ei saa mitenkään säätöjä kohdalleen. Vaihtaa huonohkosti joko isommalle tai pienemmälle. Uudet ketjut on, mutta voisiko syy olla kulunut takapakka? Tai mitä kannattaisi vielä tsekata? Eihän huonosti liikkuva vaijeri tällaista aiheuta?

----------


## Benny

> Vaihteiden säätöprobleema: Sram rival 1x11. Keskialueen tuntumassa ei saa mitenkään säätöjä kohdalleen. Vaihtaa huonohkosti joko isommalle tai pienemmälle. Uudet ketjut on, mutta voisiko syy olla kulunut takapakka? Tai mitä kannattaisi vielä tsekata? Eihän huonosti liikkuva vaijeri tällaista aiheuta?



Voi aiheuttaa. Jos vaihteet ei pelitä, niin itse lähden yleensä liikkeelle vaijerin ja kuoren vaihdolla.

----------


## nure

Useissa jäänestoissa saattaa olla jotain korroosiota estävää joukossa. Isopropanoli, metanoli ja etanoli sellaisenaan hyvää kunhan miettii mitä niistä juo...

----------


## Kepsu

^^
Mulla oli samaa vaivaa kun vaihdoin ketjun. Ennen ketjun vaihtoa toimi hyvin, sen jälkeen ei. Vaihdoin vaijerin, ei muuttunut mihinkään. Olisin kiukkupäissäni vaihtanut sähkövaihteisiin mutta saatavuus oli nolla. Tilasin molempiin kiekkoihin uudet pakat ja toimi taas kuin unelma.
Ja miksi vaihdoin ketjun kun kaikki toimi, koska olin päättänyt tietyn km määrän jälkeen vaihtaa ja kierrättää niitä.

----------


## Arosusi

Dt Swiss vanteiden tarrojen poisto
Millä saa em vanteista poistettua tarrat? 
Olisiko tyypiltään water slide? 
Alumiinivanteissa ei ainakaan ole lakan alla mutta ei irtoa perus kemikaaleilla ilman mekaanista rasitusta. Kuituvanteissakin näyttäisi olevan lakan päällä.

----------


## hubba

Ostin käytettynä Fulcrum racing quattro carbon kiekkosetin. Pitää kuitenkin vaihtaa siihen shimanon vapaaratas campagnolon tilalle. Ymmärtääkseni tämä pitäisi olla oikea osa? Ei varmaankaan vaadi erikoistyökaluja?

Tarvitsen myös uudet jarrupalat shimano 5800 jarruihin, käykö ihan shimanon malli vaikka nämä, vai onko jokin muu merkki parempi?

----------


## K.Kuronen

> GO jäänestosta, joka on nykyään etanolipohjainen, jää joku ihme öljymäinen kalvo, vaikka muu aine haihtuukin pois. Puhtaammalla ipalla tällaista en ole huomannut. Molemmat alkoholeja joo, mutta käyttäytyvät kuitenkin erilailla. Tarvitsisi tutustua kemiaan.



Tähän liittyen pohdin joskus, voiko esimerkiksi käsitiskiaineessa olla jokin ainesosa, jonka tehtävä on saada säihkyvän kirkas pesutulos, että vesi helmeilee kauniisti pois, eikä kuivumistahroja jää.

Onko jokainen valmistuksessa käytetty aine ilmoitettava tuoteselosteessa -mitä sanoo EU:n direktiivit?

----------


## nure

^Isopropanoli ainakin poistaa pintajännitettä. Käyttöturvallisuustiedotteesta pitäisi löytyä kaikki tiedot.

----------


## SSGT-92

> Ostin käytettynä Fulcrum racing quattro carbon kiekkosetin. Pitää kuitenkin vaihtaa siihen shimanon vapaaratas campagnolon tilalle. Ymmärtääkseni tämä pitäisi olla oikea osa? Ei varmaankaan vaadi erikoistyökaluja?
> 
> Tarvitsen myös uudet jarrupalat shimano 5800 jarruihin, käykö ihan shimanon malli vaikka nämä, vai onko jokin muu merkki parempi?



Kyllä tuo linkkaamasi osan pitäisi käydä,ainakin tämän ;https://campagnolo-cdn.thron.com/sta...rum_JG8AJP.pdf mukaan.
Tuolla ohjeen tynkää ; https://campagnolo-cdn.thron.com/sta...ENG_WRM9A7.pdf

----------


## Markku Lehikoinen

http://www.saunalahti.fi/~mlehis/kuvat/kraateri.JPG

Syökö litku alumiinia, vai jokin galvaaninen ilmiö?
Easton Haven aluvanteessa venttiilireiän ympärillä sentin pituinen syöpymä.
Ihmettelin kun ilmat välillä oudosti karkailee, ei koskaan ajossa, vaan aina
useamman päivän paussin aikana kaikki pois.
Mahtaisiko ehjäykseen riittää useampi kerros tubelesteippiä, vai kannattaisiko
täyttää jollain massalla (Araldit?) ja porata siihen uusi venttiilin reikä)?

Markku Lehikoinen
(Miksi kuvan liittäminen ei ota onistuakseen, Jotain unohtunut?)

----------


## Firlefanz

:No huh!:

----------


## paaton

Venttiilihän on rautaa ja kehä alumiinia. Ehkä tuo on ihan normaalia hapettumista. Tarpeeksi kauan kuin ajaa suolamoaskan seassa, niin noin varmaan käy.

Eli veikkaan hapettumisen alkaneen toiselta puolelta.

----------


## ruuduntakaa

Slx 7120 jarrujen ongelmat pakkasella, vika vai ominaisuus?

Lämpötila kun alle -10c niin varsin takajarrusta häviää kahvan liikevara välillä tyystin. Nappaa kiinni heti.
Etunen tekee ajoittain samaa.

Toisaalta taas takajarrun liikevara saattaa hävitä, mutta myös pito. Ei mitään pitoa muutamaan sekuntiin kun pitäis pysähtyä.
Etujarru on aina pitäny. Mutta se liikevara tuppaa hukkumaan siitäkin. Pirullinen homma kun on pitoa mutta ei liikevaraa.

Ja ei, älä ehdota Sramin jarruja.  :Vink:

----------


## Aakoo

^ XT8000 jarrut tekee samaa. Joskus meni niin jumiin, että joutui takajarrusta nappaamaan palat pois että pääsi kotiin. Ilmeisesti öljyjen vaihto parempiin voi auttaa.

Henkkoht laitoin Sramin Guidet eikä ole kaduttanut.

----------


## Kuminauha

Oon huomannu, että 7120 jarruissa takana kanssa menee kahva jäykäksi, tosin kyllä silti jarruttaa, tuntuma vaan vähän huononee. Käytössä shimanon metallipalat ja EM800 jarrulevyt. Tämäkin häviää kun pari kertaa pumppaa kahvaa.

----------


## Benny

> Slx 7120 jarrujen ongelmat pakkasella, vika vai ominaisuus?
> 
> Lämpötila kun alle -10c niin varsin takajarrusta häviää kahvan liikevara välillä tyystin. Nappaa kiinni heti.
> Etunen tekee ajoittain samaa.
> 
> Toisaalta taas takajarrun liikevara saattaa hävitä, mutta myös pito. Ei mitään pitoa muutamaan sekuntiin kun pitäis pysähtyä.
> Etujarru on aina pitäny. Mutta se liikevara tuppaa hukkumaan siitäkin. Pirullinen homma kun on pitoa mutta ei liikevaraa.
> 
> 
> Ja ei, älä ehdota Sramin jarruja.



Jäätyy ne sramin jarrutkin  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## harald

Iltaa. Onko teillä aikaa keskustella Maguran jarruista?

----------


## Joni Kani

Shimano-miehet siirtyy hiihtoon kunnon pakkasilla. On tuo varmaan siis mineraaliöljyjen ongelma. Älä jarruta...

----------


## jalkkis

^Ei siirry, ei ole tarvetta. Ehkä em. vehkeet ovat vaan liian hienoja. Mun pakkasilla (max -15c) halpis-shimanot toimivat mainiosti.

EDIT: Halpis = BR-M315

----------


## nure

Takavaihtajan korva: Ongelma että on tuollainen ulospäin taittuva malliltaan ja ja vaihtaja tulee kiinni Sen kummallekin puolelle läpipultilla. Normi kiinnityksellä oleva vaihtaja ei taida toimia...?

----------


## SSGT-92

Voiihan toimiakin,kiinityspiste vähän siirtyy sivulle;jos rajat ja alue sitten riittää.Läpipultilla kait kiinnitys,korvakkeessahan normisti kierre,tuossa ei taida olla ?

----------


## Marsusram

Jos on Shimano Direct Mount korvake kyseessä, niin siihen ei SRAM vaihtajaa saa kiinni. Normi Shimanon saa kun poistaa välilinkun.
https://bike.shimano.com/en-EU/techn...erailleur.html

----------


## nure

SRAM:n vaihtaja tarkoitus oli asentaa muttei taida onnistua... XT vanha vaihtaja...

----------


## Marsusram

ˆtarvitsee sitten uuden normistandardin korvakkeen SRAM vaihtajalle.
Onneksi sain omassa vastaavasssa 11v XT:n toimimaan hyvin GX gripparilla, joten sillä mennään kunnes saan korvakkeen hankituksi.

----------


## nure

SRAM:n vaihtaja tarkoitus oli asentaa muttei taida onnistua... XT vanha vaihtaja... Tuossa ole tuota välilinkkua joten korva tulee sen tilalle, aika vekkuli ratkaisu.

----------


## nure

^^Sitä ajattelinkin. Onkos  tietoa mistä löytyy Genesis Tarniin moinen?

----------


## SSGT-92

Oisko tuollainen ;https://www.freewheel.co.uk/genesis-...six-gnspr40006 ja tuon perusteella ;https://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/2785721/ .
Saahan tuosta aineskin tuotenumeron . . .

----------


## nure

^Kyllä löysin mutta saatavuus heikkoa...

----------


## nure

Pikainen kysymys: Polkimen ja kammen välinen prikka, tuleeko se polkimien vai kampien mukana?

----------


## paaton

Ei sinne tartte prikkaa laittaa, jos polkimet ei sitä vaadi. Eli polkimien mukana...

----------


## MacGyver

Kyllä minulla on tullut aina kampien tai pyörän mukana nuo prikat

----------


## paaton

> Kyllä minulla on tullut aina kampien tai pyörän mukana nuo prikat



Kuituikammissa joo tulee, tai ainakin sramin redeissä. Varmaan laittavat mukaan, jos niille on tarvetta. Polkimissa taas vectoreissa ja assimoissa tulee spacerit pussissa.

En ole koskaan käyttänyt, jos polkimen runko vaan nojaa nätisti koneistettuun pintaan.

----------


## nure

Paaton, ei kyse käyttämisestä vaan kumpien mukana tulee...

----------


## JackOja

Kaikkien SRAM-kampien mukana on mulle aina tullut. Alua tai hiiltä kyseessä.

----------


## MacGyver

Shimano (alu) kammissa ei taida enää tulla prikkoja, joten oletan että niissä ei tarvitse käyttää. Toisaalta jos prikkoja on jäänyt pakin pohjalle lojumaan, ei kai niistä mitään haittaa ole.

----------


## Benny

Mikä sen prikan tehtävä on? Jostain luin, sen kanssa ei polkimet hirtä niin helposti kiinni?

----------


## Kanuuna

Hirmunen paino tulee kahdesta tommosesta prikasta.

----------


## paaton

> Paaton, ei kyse käyttämisestä vaan kumpien mukana tulee...



Ketustako minä tiedän? Kumpi vai kampi? Mikä oli ensin ja minkä merkkinen kampi sulla oli?

Joskus tulee kampien mukana ja joskus polkimien.

----------


## paaton

> Mikä sen prikan tehtävä on? Jostain luin, sen kanssa ei polkimet hirtä niin helposti kiinni?



Joidenkin polkimien rungot ottavat kiinni joidenkin kampien valuun/kuituun, jos välissä ei ole rikkaa. Ainakin assioma/rotor kombolla käy noin.
Vectoreiden kanssa myös polkimen pää voi ottaa haarukkaan kiinni.

Shimanon polkimissa, eikä kammissa noita taida tulla. En ole ainakaan koskaan sellaista paikalleen laittanut.

Olisiko aiemmin ollut käytössä niin pehmeää alumiinia, että polkimen pää leikkautuu kiristettäessä päittäin kiinni?

----------


## Föhn

En ole ikinä saanut prikkoja polkusten mukana. Aina ne on ollut kampiseteissä mukana lukuunottamatta Ultegraa jotka oli kiinni kasatussa pyörässä. Tai onhan ne voineet olla lodjussa.

----------


## SSGT-92

Se aluslevy kait estää kammen/kammen kierteiden vahingoittumista silloin kun polkimen kierre ei pääty tasopintaan.
Aluslevyt viimes tullu gr-500:ten mukana pari kesää sitten.
Tuolla lisää ;http://blog.artscyclery.com/ask-a-mechanic/ask-a-mechanic-when-to-use-pedal-washers/ .

----------


## Föhn

> Hirmunen paino tulee kahdesta tommosesta prikasta.



Niinpä. Redeissä tais olla 2 grammaa.  :Vink:

----------


## Benny

> Joidenkin polkimien rungot ottavat kiinni joidenkin kampien valuun/kuituun, jos välissä ei ole rikkaa. Ainakin assioma/rotor kombolla käy noin.
> Vectoreiden kanssa myös polkimen pää voi ottaa haarukkaan kiinni.
> 
> Shimanon polkimissa, eikä kammissa noita taida tulla. En ole ainakaan koskaan sellaista paikalleen laittanut.
> 
> Olisiko aiemmin ollut käytössä niin pehmeää alumiinia, että polkimen pää leikkautuu kiristettäessä päittäin kiinni?



Ok. Rivalin kampiin muistan prikat laittaneeni ja silloin mietiskelin niiden funktiota...

----------


## Kanuuna

> Niinpä. Redeissä tais olla 2 grammaa.



Siinä kohtaa kun Korpelan Akin pyörä painaa gramman yli kahdeksan kiloa noiden prikkojen kanssa, tiedetään, mistä viilataan pari grammaa pois.

----------


## Lebako

Onnistuin kumienvaihdon yhteydessä painamaan vahingossa Sram G2 R -jarrujen vivusta kun rengas ei ollut paikallaan ja ne männäthän jumiutuvat niin ettei jarrulevy mene enää väliin. Otin jarrupalat pois ja yritin painaa niitä mäntiä sisään mutta eivät ne juuri liikkuneet. Onko mitään tehtävissä itse ilman sen kummempia työkaluja vai pitääkö viedä huoltoon?

Edit: tässä videossa nuo männät näyttävät liikkuvan öljyämisen jälkeen helposti, mutta mulla ei liiku kuin yksi. Pitäiskö niihin laittaa itsekin jotain öljyä? https://youtu.be/ILsy2q-1Lqg

----------


## Krabba

Ostin talvipyörään taakse hydrauliset jarrut. https://www.bike24.com/p2287478.html Tuolla on maininta ”filled and bleed”. Tarkoittaako että voisi asentua ilman ilmaamista vai pitääkö lähteä vielä kauppaan?

----------


## Aakoo

^No sitähän se tarkoittaa, mutta yleensä letkut tulee lyhentää tai lopputulos on törkeän näköinen. Mun mielestä jos omistaa hydrauliset jarrut, niin niiden ilmaussetti kannatta omistaa myös.

----------


## paaton

Tuohon shimanon sarjaan et tarvitse muuta kuin yläkannun ja jatkoputken sille. Letkunpätkä on tietysti kiva satulaan.

----------


## nure

Shimanon kun lyhentää fiksusti niin ei välttämättä tarvi ilmata mutta siihen kyll saa varautua. On omasta mielestä kaikkein helpoin ilmattava kupin avulla, Formulaa taas en koskaan hanki.

----------


## nure

Tyhmä kysymys: Toimivatko jarruletkut Shimano SM-BH 59 ja SM-BH90 keskenään ristiin...? Oliivi ja pinni tietenkin poikkeavia mutta vanhempiin jarruihin tarve ja tuota 59:ä ei ole varastossa...

----------


## SSGT-92

Ei kauaakaan taakkepäin ,joku kyseli samaa.Vastaus oli ettei voi,ovat eri paksuisia,kuten myös oliivinsa.

Oli tämä ;https://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/showthread.php?62469-Shimano-jarruletkujen-erot-SM-BH59-JK-SS-vs-SM-BH90-SS&highlight=bh59

Eivät tuonkaan mukaan ;https://epicbleedsolutions.com/blogs...sert-do-i-need

----------


## Kuminauha

Asensin juuri kuukausi sitten shimanon M8100 jarrut joissa pitää jarruletku kiinnittää kahvaan. Ei vaatinut ilmausta vaikka lyhensin letkun. Letkusta ei öljyä valu, koska se on toisesta päästä suljettu, vähän kuin laittaisi sorman pillin toisen päähän ja nostaa sen nesteestä, niin se neste jää pilliin.

Kahvassa tilanne on vähän eri, kun siellä on hiukkasen enemmän tilaa nesteen liikkua. Mutta jos kahvan pitää liitos ylöspäin, kun letkun kytkee, niin öljyä ei juuri yhtää pääse karkaamaan. Huolellinen pitää silti olla.

Letkun sisäholkin asennukseen kannattaa varautua joko jollain halvalla sille tarkoitetulla työkalulla tai sitten varovasti vasaraa käytttäen.

----------


## Sfb

> Tyhmä kysymys: Toimivatko jarruletkut Shimano SM-BH 59 ja SM-BH90 keskenään ristiin...? Oliivi ja pinni tietenkin poikkeavia mutta vanhempiin jarruihin tarve ja tuota 59:ä ei ole varastossa...



Kyllä voi laittaa sekaisin. BH90 pienempi sisäreikä. Ulkohalkaisija sama.

----------


## nure

Kiitos jos noin on asia... kumpaa oliivia sitten käyttää?

----------


## Qilty

> En ole ikinä saanut prikkoja polkusten mukana. Aina ne on ollut kampiseteissä mukana lukuunottamatta Ultegraa jotka oli kiinni kasatussa pyörässä. Tai onhan ne voineet olla lodjussa.



Mulle tuli Grail just ennen joulua, ja viime viikolla siihen saapui sramin rival dub tehokampi ja olin tätä prikka hommaa miettiny että mistä sais prikat. No kammen mukana tuli ja sit pengoin tossa canyonin pussukkaa niin sielläkin olis prikat ollu. Kun taas joskus ostin Apex kammet niin ei tullut prikkoja, liekö sitten fiilispohjainen asia mihin paketteihin niitä laitetaan mukaan...

----------


## Sfb

Oliivi on sama. Se insertti letkun mukaan. BH90 on parempi tuntumaltaanki. Suosittelen.

----------


## Kepsu

Oli ne prikat siellä pussissa kiinni vielä siinä vasemmassa kammessa.

----------


## Kepsu

Tämä siis vastauksena Qiltylle jolta taisin kyseiset kammet ostaa...

----------


## Qilty

Ai Eli onkin niin että mun pitäis katella paketit vähän tarkemmin

----------


## Föhn

Kyllä on itsekin oppinut syynäämään laatikot tarkemmin. Kerran kiekkoja ottaessa laatikosta, ihmettelin kun etukiekon läpiakselissa ei ollut toista päätytulppaa. Kattelin laatikon läpi ja ei löydy. Ihmettelin asiaa hetken ja meinasin jo alkaa reklamoimaan Saksaan päin. Rouva oli viemässä laatikoita pahvinkeräykseen ja tuli luokseni kourassaan muoviakseli joka siis pitää kiekkoa paikoillaan erillispakatuissa laatikoissa ja siinähän se päätytulppa oli! Kiinni siinä muovilutterossa.  :Hymy:

----------


## supera

29-työsuhdejäykkäperään pitäisi hankkia kunnon lukko jonka saa runkoon kiinni kuljetusta varten.
Hintaluokka mielellään alle 100€.

Suosituksia ?

----------


## nure

Kryptoniten mallisto kannattaa tsekata...

----------


## metusala

> 29-työsuhdejäykkäperään pitäisi hankkia kunnon lukko jonka saa runkoon kiinni kuljetusta varten.
> Hintaluokka mielellään alle 100€.
> 
> Suosituksia ?



Kaupunkipyörässä käytän runkolukkoa minne voi liittää vaierin koska se on helppokäyttöinen, riittävän turvallinen ja melkein kun 2in1. Lyhyt pysäkki lukitset vain vanteen, pidempi niin kiinnitän vaijerin joko etupyörän tai pylvääseen. 
Avain aina mukana kun se ei irtoa kun lukko on auki.
Oma on AXA mutta Kryptonitekin tekee sellaisia:

https://www.kryptonitelock.com/en/pr...l?type=bicycle





Jos vaan asennus onnistuu: https://youtu.be/FsjE6Cap8_s .

----------


## Olli L

Tuolla on "hieman" lisää lukoista: https://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/...r%C3%A4%C3%A4n

----------


## xubu

^^Minä en huonomuistisena halua sellaista lukkoa mistä avain ei lähde pois, kun se ei ole lukittuna. Joku ilkeämielinen voi lukita sen, kun pyörä on parkissa jossain. Minulla on runkolukko jota käytän harvoin lyhyillä asioinneilla, muuten on käytössä tämä: https://www.witt.fi/tuotemerkit/texlock

----------


## Tulluska

Onkohan joku valmistusvirhe tai muuta vastaavaa kun uusissa polkimissa heti ensimmäisen lenkin jälkeen tuli välystä, poljinta/laakeria kiristämällä lähti mutta heti uuen lenkin jälkeen tuli takasin, vai kuuluuko vaan asiaan, polkimet pyörii normaalisti eikä äännä mitenkään, kannattaako palauttaa vai ajella vaan menemään?

----------


## SSGT-92

Aika paljon auttiasi ,kun kertoisit valmistajan ja mallin ko. polkimille.Oudoltahan tuo kylläkin vaikuttaa,et uusia heti joutuu säätämään.

----------


## Tulluska

Red cycling  products pro ddd polkimet, bikesteristä tilattu

----------


## nure

Jotenkin Wellgon kamalta näyttää... Reklamaatio ja uudet tilalle ehdottomasti!

----------


## Tulluska

Mitä tarkoitat Wellgon kamalta? Joo ei se varmaan auta kun lähettää takasin.

----------


## nure

^Siis Wellgo oli ainakin aikoinaan valmistaja joka teki polkimia usealle brändille... Osa oli laadukkaita, osa Biltema laatua... Eikös tuo Red ole Bikesterin joku oma brändi... IMO...

----------


## Kuminauha

Joo mun mielestä kans joku Bikesterin oma brändi, eli laatu voi vaihdella kyseisen brändin tuotteissa.

----------


## nure

^Eihän monella muullakaan isolla merkillä ole omaa "tehdasta" mutta esim. itsellä ollut kahdet loistavat ja kahdet susipaskat Wellgo valmisteet. Ongelmana on usein laadun epätasaisuus mutta kyllä sitä esiintyy isoillakin merkeillä...

----------


## Tulluska

Sama poljin näytti olevan eri paikasa tuolla wellgo nimellä, hyviä mtb poljin vinkkejä?

----------


## Kuminauha

> ^Eihän monella muullakaan isolla merkillä ole omaa "tehdasta" mutta esim. itsellä ollut kahdet loistavat ja kahdet susipaskat Wellgo valmisteet. Ongelmana on usein laadun epätasaisuus mutta kyllä sitä esiintyy isoillakin merkeillä...



No jos nyt vertaa johonkin shimanon, crankbrothersin tai racefacen tuotteisiin, niin kyllä laatu luultavasti vähemmän heittelee eri poljinmallien välillä. Jos bikester tarjoaa omalla brändillään 10 eri poljinta niin varmaan myös 10 eri valmistajaa ja jossain tapauksessa samalla poljinmallillakin voi olla 2 eri valmistajaa. Itse en osaa noista fläteistä suositella kunnolla.

----------


## nure

Fläteistä paljoa tiedä, viimeksi joskus 00 omistanut ja olivat juuri Wellgon CNC koneistetut Briteistä ostetut ja niiden työnjälki/laatu oli loistavaa...

----------


## Tulluska

Reklamaation kautta tulee uudet tilalle, jospa nuo ois vaan ollu jotku vialliset kappaleet.

----------


## kauris

> Sama poljin näytti olevan eri paikasa tuolla wellgo nimellä, hyviä mtb poljin vinkkejä?



Täällä vinkkejä:
https://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/...llisesti/page4
ja
https://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/...4%C3%A4n/page4

Ja uusin RaceFace Atlas olis varmasti hyvä mutta kallis toki:
https://www.vitalmtb.com/features/Wi...-Delivers,3438
Noiden kanssa oli ennen jengillä ongelmia just tietyllä tavalla aukeamisen suhteen mutta tämä uusi malli on kuulemma siltä osin korjattu ja rakenteeltaan täysin erilainen.

----------


## Tulluska

Kyseiset polkimenihan on tehty tuolla tekniikalla että toisessa päässä pieni laakeri ja toisessa päässä muovinen pusla minne välystä tuli, toivottavasti ei oo mikään ominaisuus nuisa

----------


## nure

Crankin Stamp1 ainakin vaikuttaa hienolta hintaisekseen... Wellgon M3 titaaniversiona oli aikoinaan ehkä kaikkien aikojen paras lukkopoljin...

----------


## JukPek

Hei,
Pyöräni on grand canyon 8 s-koko ja kysyisin neuvoa seuraavaan pulmaan, kun olen tietämätön vaikka yritin etsiä tietoa netistä.
Haluaisin vaihtaa vanteiden pikalukituksen semmoisiin mihin tarvitsee kuusiokoloavaimen ja voiko tuohon yleensä semmoiset vaihtaa?.
Etuhaarukka on fox 34 boost 15x110mm ja takahaarukka boost 12x148mm.
Olisiko teillä antaa neuvoa ja mielellään vaikka linkkiä kauppaan mistä voisin moiset ostaa(mustat väriltään).
Olisin kiitollinen avustanne.

----------


## Gargamel

Haarukan akseli löytyy kun etsii Fox boost axle, esim. https://www.bikester.fi/fox-racing-s...t-M744332.html

Taka-akseli on usein runkokohtainen, joten kysyisin ensimmäisenä Canyonin Suomen asiakaspalvelusta. Saattaa sellainen joltain muultakin valmistajalta löytyä.

----------


## nure

^^ https://r2-bike.com/Thru-Axles-Quick-Release Tuolta löytyy moneen makuun...

----------


## Kuminauha

Ainakin omassa spectralissa taka-akselin vasemmassa päässä on kartio siinä pultin kannassa joka tulee rungon dropoutin kartiota vasten. Lisäksi siellä on sitten myös messinkinen kartion muotoinen prikka.

----------


## Föhn

> Hei,
> Pyöräni on grand canyon 8 s-koko ja kysyisin neuvoa seuraavaan pulmaan, kun olen tietämätön vaikka yritin etsiä tietoa netistä.
> Haluaisin vaihtaa vanteiden pikalukituksen semmoisiin mihin tarvitsee kuusiokoloavaimen ja voiko tuohon yleensä semmoiset vaihtaa?.
> Etuhaarukka on fox 34 boost 15x110mm ja takahaarukka boost 12x148mm.
> Olisiko teillä antaa neuvoa ja mielellään vaikka linkkiä kauppaan mistä voisin moiset ostaa(mustat väriltään).
> Olisin kiitollinen avustanne.



Kokeillaan auttaa miestä mäessä. Olettaen että kyseisessä pyörässä,on akselit. Ensin. Mittaa akselin pituus, ei koko pituus vaan se osa mitä sinne reikään menee. Sitten vertaat näihin 
Etuakseli:https://www.bike-discount.de/en/the-...les-frontwheel
taka-akseli: https://www.bike-discount.de/en/the-...xles-rearwheel 
sitten se vaikein eli kierre. Jos se ole oikea, oikeasta pituudesta ei ole hyötyä. Mitä loivempi nousu sitä harvempi kierre. Jos meinaa mennä lanttu sekasin niin Canyonin chatti auki kysyäkseen mikä kierteen nousu.

----------


## nure

Hyvällä tuurilla orkkis akselista löytyy mitat ja kierteen nousu... Oma veikkaus on 1.5mm nousu, sehän on mitattavissa...

----------


## Föhn

Niin on. Mulla on Canyonin maantiekonkeleissa 1mm. Maastohässäköissä se tosiaan on varmaankin Turunmaan ikitietäjän veikkaus 1,5mm.

----------


## #78

Mittaa vaikka viivaimella esim. kolmen kierteen harjan välin, niin saa aika tarkan arvion.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Tavallinen koneruuvi on hyvä ja kätevä kierretulkki.

----------


## #78

Hyvä idea, M6 on 1mm nousu ja M10 on 1.5mm nousu

----------


## nure

Föhn, ekan läpiakselisen kanssa tuskailin ja hain kevennys akseleita niin hommaan joutui tutustumaan... Taka-akseli yleensä helppo nakki mutta etummainen ongelmallinen. Nykysen keulan akselia löytyy vain yhdeltä valmistajalta ja toimitus kestää...

----------


## Föhn

Oho. Mikäs siinä etuakselissa on spesiaalia?

----------


## nure

^15x110 on todellisuudessa 135mm pitkä ja Salsalta löytyi ainoa jonka Kettukauppa on ystävällisesti toimittaa... Loppupeleissä melko viidakkoa nuo akselit...

----------


## +€+

Mikä jarruadapteri pitää hommata kun naitetaan yhteen XT 8120 ja Lyrik etuiskari? Jotenkin taas niin sekavaa tuo PM/PM adapteriviidakko ettei nyt oikein leikkaa. Levy on Shimanon 203mm. 

Löytyy tuo SM-MA-F203P-P joka jää aivan liian kauas ja paloista vain 1/3 koskee levyn pintaa.

Hommaa ei ainakaan helpota se että bike24, bike-discount ja muut listaavat mitä sattuu näiden osalta. Katsoin tuonkin tilaushistoriasta ja piti olla SM-MA-F203P-PM joka on (kait?) eri adapteri sekin. Sitten on vielä P2 loppuinen joka sekin PM-PM adapteri 203mm levylle (PM6 oletuksena iskarissa). Näissä listauksissa on vielä kuvatkin eri adaptereista mitä listauksessa.

Aina sama homma näiden kanssa...

----------


## +€+

Ota nyt näistä sitten selvää mikä arvotaan. Ehkä jossain on joku raamattu joka kertoo mutta en löydä mistään.

----------


## Kuminauha

Ainakin shimano ilmottaa, että tuo ISMMAF203PPA on sopiva 160 post mountille eteen ja taakse. Itellä tämä Revelationissa ja toimii.

https://bike.shimano.com/en-EU/produ...MAF203PPA.html

Itellä tosin takana hieman outo juttu, ISMMAR203PSA adaterilla (https://bike.shimano.com/en-EU/produ...MAR203PSA.html) tuntuu, että levyn kehä ottaa kiinni satulan takaosan runkoon, jos satulan takapultin kiristää. Eli ikään kuin olisi liian syvällä. Ratkaisin tämän laittamalla 1mm prikan alle.

----------


## +€+

> Ainakin shimano ilmottaa, että tuo ISMMAF203PPA on sopiva 160 post mountille eteen ja taakse. Itellä tämä Revelationissa ja toimii.
> 
> https://bike.shimano.com/en-EU/produ...MAF203PPA.html



Näin tuon itsekin järkeilin mutta kyllä se satula jää turhan kauas tuolla adapterilla. Menisi kohdalleen jos noihin paksuihin kohtiin poraisi läpireijät ja pidemmät pultit, mitä en tietty ala tekemään.

----------


## Kuminauha

Viilaa vähä haarukan post mountteja matalammaks  :Hymy: 

Mutta ihan tosissaan, epäilen että näissä isoissa adaptereissa on ehkä jotain toleranssivikaa, niinkuin itselläkin taka-adapterissa tuntuu olevan. Tai sitten haarukoissa ja rungoissa on toleranssivikaa.

----------


## JackOja

Onko se Lyrikin postmount 180-milliselle levylle? Luulis.

Silloin ei laiteta 160->203 adapteria.

----------


## Kuminauha

Ainakin modernit lyrikit on.

----------


## Zykkel

Tässä on SM-MA-F203P-PM adapteri. Shimano Edessä/takana PostMount-levysovitin Musta, Bikeinn  Tuossa pultit menee juuri jarrusatulan ja adapterin läpi iskariiin. Tuossa kaiken järjen mukaan jarrusatula tipahtaa hiukan alemmas ja lähemmäs. Lisäksi tuon adapterin alempi koroke josta pultti menee läpi näyttäsi olevan matalampi? Jos ei parempaa arvausta tule niin melkein tilaisin tämän.

Esit: Tässä vielä kuva siitä SM-MA90 adapterista: Shimano XTR SM-MA90 Adaptor Postmount to Postmount Brake | BIKE24 näyttää ainakin silmämääräisesti samalta kuin tuo ylempi.

----------


## nure

Taitaa olla vanha kunnon Jack oikeassa, taitaa olla 180mm levyn asennus kiinteä ja ei adapterin tarvi olla tietääkseni Shimanon valmiste... Kannattaa unohtaa porailut ja muut, kyllä oikeat osat löytyy kun etsii...

----------


## +€+

Lyrik on 2019 malli. Tuo on kyllä järkeenkäypä selitys että on PM7 eli 180mm. Näin jälkikäteen ajateltuna oishan tuon nähnyt varmaan jonkun kaupan Lyrik spekseistäkin. 

Kiitos kaikille vastanneille!

----------


## Zykkel

> (PM6 oletuksena iskarissa)



Postmount 6": pm_e_09-12-02_10.pdf (magura.com) Nykyinen tämä: Osta SHIMANO Postmount Disc Brake Adapter PM 160 mm to PM 180/203 mm | ROSE Bikes ja jos piti olla 203mm levylle ja ei voi olla suora niin kaiketi on käytettävä tuota SM-MA-F203P/PM (PM7) Osta SHIMANO Postmount Disc Brake Adapter PM 180 mm to PM 203/220 mm | ROSE Bikes adapteria. Ei helpoksi mene. 

*SM-MA-F203P/P*
Technical details:
• Material: aluminium
• Adapts from Post Mount brake calliper to Post Mount frame/fork (bolt spacing 74 mm)
• Can be mounted at the front and rear
• *Calliper mount: Postmount 6" (160 mm Direct Mount)*

Available for disc sizes:
• 180 mm (part number: SM-MA-F180P/P2)
• 203 mm (part number: SM-MA-F203P/P)
Please indicate your choice.


*SM-MA-F203P/PM*
Specs:
• Material: aluminium
• Adapts from Post Mount brake calliper to Post Mount frame/fork (bolt spacing 74 mm)
• Can be mounted at the front and rear
• *Calliper mount: Post Mount 7“ (180 mm Direct Mount)*
• Weight: approx. 24 g (203 mm)

Available for disc sizes:
• 203 mm (part number: SM-MA-F203P/PM)
• 220 mm (part number: SM-MA-F220P/PM)
Please indicate your choice.

----------


## +€+

^Tilasin noita aiemmin linkkaamiasi BikeINN stä. Kyllä tuo melko varmasti on oikea adapteri.

----------


## nure

^Ja joka ainoasta saksanpuodista löytyy tarvittavat eikä tosiaan tarvi olla ko. valmistajan tuotteita. Kiinnitykset ovat universaaleja standardeja, ihme kyllä...

----------


## nure

Ei ihan tähän aiheeseen liittyen... Mutta jos luulet että sinulla on kaikkea niin... https://r2-bike.com/SILCA-Titanium-S...black-cerakote

----------


## Olli L

Tietääkö joku, mitä pyöriä on myyty rengaskoolla 609? En tiennyt tuollaisen koon olemassaolostakaan ennen kuin osui eteen roskislöytökiekko. Sheldon Brownin mukaa "Rare Danish size". Ainakin Bikeshop ja Fillarikellari jopa myyvät rengasta, Continentalin Ride Tour, eli joku city- tai hybridi lienee kysessä. Olin luullut, että 27" on vain 630, mutta tämä 609 on myös 27 ".  Hämäävän lähellä 622-kokoa.

----------


## M A

Tarkoituksena laittaa pojan pyörään 14-28 kierrepakan tilalle 13-34. Kannattaako ton pakan kierteisiin heittää vaseliinia vai meneekö vaan tiukempaan käytössä? 
Ja kannattaako edes yrittää alkuperäisellä ketjulla vai pitääkö hakea pidempää  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## nure

Kyllä suositan jotain rasvaa väliin... Jos nykyiset ketjut lyhennetty nafteiksi niin saattaa tulla ongelmia mutta saattaa tulla myös jos ne on jo paljon ajetut...

----------


## Jusa.L

Onko raadin mielestä hyötyä päivittää Shimanon RT-10 "halppis" 180mm levyt esim SLX vastaavan kokoisiin?

Kun pyörässä on MT520 nelimäntäiset jarrut molemmissa päissä ja jotenkin on sellainen fiilis, että jarrujen teho voisi olla parempikin...

----------


## nure

Eiks SLX:n levyt ihan peruskamaa? Toisaaltaan täytyy muistaa että on niitä muitakin valmistajia...

----------


## Kuminauha

Metallipalat ainakin parantaa tehoja tuntuvasti. Niille tarviikin sitten paremmat kuin RT10 levyt.

----------


## M A

Mä ostin uusiin kiekkoihin slx/xt tason levyt rt-76 ja en nyt äkkiseltään huomaa suurta eroa halpiksiin.  Toki metallipaloja voisi käyttää näillä. Laita isompaa levyä, saat parhaan teho-euro -suhteen.

----------


## nure

Ja jotain vialla jos normaali ajossa pyörä ei pysähdy perusjarruilla...

----------


## Kuminauha

Paremmissa levyissä on myös paremmat lämmönhaihdutus ominaisuudet, mutta jarrujen häipyminen ylilämmön takia ei taida kyllä suomen maastoissa tulla vastaan. Sitten kun mennään jyrkkää alas kilometri tolkulla.

----------


## nure

^ Juuri fixasin yhdet vanhat Shimanon perusjarrut (395) ajoon ja Ashiman levyillä pysähtyy kuin seinään. Alpeille en lähtisi enkä DH:ta rytistelisi mutta loistavasti muuten tehot riittää...
Toisaaltaan kai se aiheuttaa alavatsassa miehekkään olon kun edessä on 203millinen levy...

----------


## ruuduntakaa

> Toisaaltaan kai se aiheuttaa alavatsassa miehekkään olon kun edessä on 203millinen levy...



Khyyl!

----------


## Kanuuna

> Ja jotain vialla, jos normaaliajossa pyörä ei pysähdy perusjarruilla...



Näin itsekin ajattelen. Paitsi jos massaa on päällä reilusti enemmän. Mutta noin muuten jarruissa on jotain vikaa, jos ei (väkisin halutessaan) saa kumpaa vain renkulaa lukkoon tällaisilla lumikeleillä. Ja silloin jarru on tarpeeksi tehokas, kun vastaan tuleekin renkaan pito ennen jarrutehon loppumista.

----------


## M A

> Kyllä suositan jotain rasvaa väliin... Jos nykyiset ketjut lyhennetty nafteiksi niin saattaa tulla ongelmia mutta saattaa tulla myös jos ne on jo paljon ajetut...



Merivaseliinia väliin ja kasetti paikalleen. Ketjut riitti hyvin, ehkä jopa liian hyvin, pitää pohtia tota seuraavalla kerralla kerralla kun tuota pyörää ehtii katsoa. Nyt meni ilta vaihteita säätäessä, kun en jaksanut googlailla altuksen ruuveja ja onnistuin tekemään 7 vaihteisesta 6 vaihteisen  :Leveä hymy:  No onneksi voi aina aloittaa alusta ja lopulta vaihteet toimii niin kuin pitää :P

----------


## K.Kuronen

Mulla on ollut sekä halvimman pään levyjä ja paloja, että kalliimpia. Ajatus olisi, että kalliimmat ovat vaatineet vähemmän huomiota.

----------


## nure

^Itse kai viidessä viimeisessä ollut Ashiman AiRotorin levyt kokoa 140-180mm ja jarruina sekä mekaanisia ja hydraulisia ilman pienintäkään ongelmaa. Halvimman pään levyjä, keveitä ja tyylikkäitä, palat olleet suht peruskamaa enkä johonkin laadukkaisiin verrattuna huomannut kummiakaan eroja...

Ruuduntakaa, noin se juuri menee...

----------


## harald

> Mulla on ollut sekä halvimman pään levyjä ja  paloja, että kalliimpia. Ajatus olisi, että kalliimmat ovat vaatineet  vähemmän huomiota.



Hyvin sanottu. Minun kokemukseni on että halpa levy oli Pringle-lastun muotoinen yhden testijarrutuksen jälkeen. Todella pehmeää tavaraa. Painoa on, mutta yllätyin kuitenkin miten huonoja ne huonot voi olla. 

Normaaliajo on erittäin laaja käsite. Jos ei pysty pitämään pyörää paikallaan jyrkässä kohdassa ilman että kahva taipuu on jarrut vain liian tehottomat. 

Kaikki jarrut riittävät siihen että pyörä pysähtyy normaaliajossa. Ennemmin tai myöhemmin. Se, kuinka nopeasti, millä tuntumalla ja puristusvoimalla on se joka erottaa hyvät jarrut heikoista.

Muoks: Je suis Työkalumies

----------


## JackOja

Elämä on liian lyhyt huonoilla jarruilla ja jarrulevyillä ajelemiseen.

----------


## Kuminauha

Ja jarrujen tehossa painaa myös se, että pitää pystyä yhdellä sormella operoimaan ja jyrkissä alamäissä sekä kovissa vauhdeissa. Kerran päädyin huonon harkinnan tuloksena siihen tilanteeseen että vauhtia oli jyrkässä alamäessä noin 40kmh ja tuli vastaan arviota tiukempi mutka. Siinä kohtaa jouduin kyseisen mutkan ajamaan paljon kovempaa kuin olisin halunnut koska vaikka puristin niin kovaa kuin pystyin, ei se riittänyt hidastamaan vauhtia tarpeeksi. Ja siis renkaat eivät lukkiutuneet vaikka puristin jarrua "täysiä", eli lisää tehoakin oli jarruista saatavissa. Tämä siis 4 mäntäsillä satuloilla, orgaanisilla paloilla ja 203 levyillä.

Sittemmin olen vakuutuksena vaihtanut metallipalat jos vastaavaan tilanteeseen joskus päädyn.

----------


## M A

Itse harkitsin 200 mm levyä keulalle mutta pitäydyin sitten 180mm levyssä niin ei tarvinnut ostaa toiseen kiekkoon myös uutta levyä ja haarukkaan adapteria. Oon kyllä ajanut pyörällä jossa oli 203mm levyt ja nelimäntäiset shimanot ja yhtään liikaa tehoa ei ollut niissäkään. 

Hyvillä jarruilla nopeuden säätely tapahtuu kovassakin vauhdissa kevyellä etusormen koukistelulla, ei rystyset valkoisena puristamalla. Mun ajoissa ihan Turkulaisissa metsissä Shimanon halvimmat oli liian tehottomat. Tuli peukalonhanka kipeäksi kun jatkuvasti piti kahdella sormella puristaa jarruja ja ajo ei ollut niin hauskaa kuin paremmilla. Shimanon omien materiaalien mukaan 50 % tuli lisää tehoa kun vaihdoin nelimäntäisiin. Eteen laitan tahmeampaa palaa ja isompaa levyä jos tuntuu joskus siltä. 200 sarjan jarrut siirsin pojan 20" pyörään ja siinä ne on ihan loistavat. Toki niillä tektron yksimäntäisillä mekaanisillakin sai jarrut lukkoon, mutta paremmat jarrut huomasi kyllä 6-vuotiaskin.

----------


## ruuduntakaa

> Oon kyllä ajanut pyörällä jossa oli 203mm levyt ja nelimäntäiset shimanot ja yhtään liikaa tehoa ei ollut niissäkään. 
> 
> Hyvillä jarruilla nopeuden säätely tapahtuu kovassakin vauhdissa kevyellä etusormen koukistelulla, ei rystyset valkoisena puristamalla.



Mulla Shimanon nelimäntäiset SLX 7120:t 203mm laikoilla ja ei missään tilanteessa tarvitse kuin yhden sormen kevyen koukistelun, huikeen hyvät jarrut "perustavaraksi".
Modulaatio ja teho oikein hyvällä tasolla.
Toiminta kireemmillä pakkasilla jättää kyllä toivomisen varaa.

----------


## nure

XT 180millisillä kuin seinään, renkaan pitohan siinä yleensä ennen loppuu kuin jarrun...

----------


## harald

Renkaan ja kiekon paino vaikuttaa myös siihen riittääkö vai ei. Jollain 23 mm renkaalla pito loppuu varmaan aika nopeasti. 125 mm leveällä renkaalla on eri lailla pitoa. Jo 2.3" leveä rengas omaa pitoa siihen että takapyörä nousee ilmaan ennen kuin pito häviää.

----------


## marco1

En ole ihan varma että onko nurella ajantasaista kokemusta siitä mitä maastopyöräily nykyään on? Bikeparkit ja endurotyylinen ajelu ei taida kuulua omalle harrastusalueelle?

----------


## M A

xt onkin jo ihan eri kuin nuo halvimmat. 

Mulla nyt nelimäntäiset deoret 180mm levyillä ja oon ollut ihan tyytyväinen, mutta ei siitä isommasta levystä haittaa olisi  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## ruuduntakaa

> xt onkin jo ihan eri kuin nuo halvimmat.



XT ei eroa SLX:stä juuri lainkaan. Paitsi hinnan osalta.

----------


## M A

Juu eikös se raja mene deoressa. Toki SLX ja XT on kivemman näköisiä ja kahvasta löytyy enemmän säätöjä, muuten ei teknisesti muuta eroa kuin banjoliitin ja kalliimmat palat. Halvimmilla tarkoitin noita hinnat-alkaen malleja, joita jostain syystä mm. Orbea työntää (halvimpiin) pyöriinsä. 1,5 k€ pyörässä soisi olevan yli 20€ jarrut suoraan kaupasta...

----------


## xubu

Nyt olen kyllästynyt jatkuvaan ulinaan noilla 0 asteen keleillä. Jarrulevyt/palat kastuvat vaikka ei oikein edes vesi roisku, ilmeisesti ilmankosteus rittää. Eli mitkä olisi äänettömät jarrupalat myös märällle kelille Shimano resin B30S tilalle. Varsinkin kun palat ovat jo jonkun verran kuluneet, ulina on kova. Kuivalla kelillä ei pihaustakaan.

----------


## nure

Marco, ei nykyisestä mutta aikoinaan liki vastaava vannejarruilla. Alamäkiäkin tiputeltiin moisilla...

MA, juuri SLX:t asensin ja omiin XT:hen verrattuna taitaa olla eroa vain ulkonäössä... On muuten jarrujen hinnatkin noussu ja saatavuus tosi vaikeaa...

----------


## marco1

> Marco, ei nykyisestä mutta aikoinaan liki vastaava vannejarruilla. Alamäkiäkin tiputeltiin moisilla...



Niin ajettiin vannejarruilla mutta nämä nykyhommat on ihan eri kaliiperin touhuja, pyörät ja kuskit on parempia ja vauhdit on kovempia ja sitä kautta vaatimukset jarruille on ihan toista luokkaa.

----------


## Kuminauha

Deore - kahvan etäisyyden säätö kuusikololla
SLX - kahvan etäisyyden säätö ilman työkalua
XT - kahvan etäisyyden säätö ilman työkalua, bite pointin säätö, uritettu kahvan pinta lisäpidon toivossa

----------


## nure

Marco, tai sitten nykyään pyörät parempia ja kuskit huonompia, eos...

----------


## SSGT-92

> Ja jarrujen tehossa painaa myös se, että pitää pystyä yhdellä sormella operoimaan ja jyrkissä alamäissä sekä kovissa vauhdeissa. Kerran päädyin huonon harkinnan tuloksena siihen tilanteeseen että vauhtia oli jyrkässä alamäessä noin 40kmh ja tuli vastaan arviota tiukempi mutka. Siinä kohtaa jouduin kyseisen mutkan ajamaan paljon kovempaa kuin olisin halunnut koska vaikka puristin niin kovaa kuin pystyin, ei se riittänyt hidastamaan vauhtia tarpeeksi. Ja siis renkaat eivät lukkiutuneet vaikka puristin jarrua "täysiä", eli lisää tehoakin oli jarruista saatavissa. Tämä siis 4 mäntäsillä satuloilla, orgaanisilla paloilla ja 203 levyillä.
> 
> Sittemmin olen vakuutuksena vaihtanut metallipalat jos vastaavaan tilanteeseen joskus päädyn.



Ny olisi kyllä kiva tietää,mitkä nelimäntäiset on noin heikot olleet.Onkos ollu käyttäjä häiriö vai . . . 
Suht pienelläkin j-satulan ja levyn epäkeskeisyydellä saa uskomattoman  paljon hukattua jarru voimaa.Kontaktialan pieneneminen syynä . . . vai  väärät palat ja sisään ajo unohtunut . . .

----------


## Kuminauha

Shimano 7120, palat ihan oikeat ja ei oo mitenkään kaltoin kohdeltu sisäänajon aikana. Jarrutus siis todella myöhään johtuen siitä, että tuntemattomassa paikassa päästelin vähän turhan kovaa ja näkyvyys huono. *Ihan niinkuin sanoinkin, että huonon harkinnan tulosta toi oli osaksi*, mutta siis jarruvoimaa oli  vähemmän kuin renkaissa pitoa tossa kohdassa.

Eihän sitä toki voi kiistattomasti todeta, että painoin kahvaa 100% teholla, mutta siltä se kuitenkin tuntui. Kahvat ei siis painunu tankoa vasten.

----------


## harald

Tuota tapahtuu pelottavan usein, vettä tai jäätä levyllä. Minulla Magurat MT7+MT5, mutta sama ilmiö sattuu varmaan kaikissa. Audissakin on ollut tuollaisia ongelmia ison lätäkön jälkeen, eniten A4 B6 ja B7 malleissa mutta nykyisessä A4 B8 ei vaikka ajan isoistakin läpi kuin päiväkotilapsi.

----------


## ruuduntakaa

> Marco, tai sitten nykyään pyörät parempia ja kuskit huonompia, eos...



Mä olen ainakin parempi kuski nyt kuin vannejarrujen aikaan. Omasta mielestäni.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## nure

^ Niin minäkin, ehkä en niin rämäpäinen, omasta mielestäni kuten usea muukin... Nuorempana jarruttaminen oli pyöräilyssä se epäolennaisin seikka...

----------


## JackOja

> ... Nuorempana jarruttaminen oli pyöräilyssä se epäolennaisin seikka...



Kai sinäkin sentään joskus jouduit/joudit pysähtymään?

----------


## Runtumaister

Mites noi halvat perus Shimanon jarrut eroaa toisista (esim. MT200 vs MT400)? Tuossa kun katsellut pyöriä, niin näkyy noita olevan yleisesti tuommosissa alle 1500e maastofillareissa. Nykyisessä Trekissä myös tuo MT200, niin onko merkittävää kumpi sieltä lopulta löytyy, jarrutehon tai huollettavuuden suhteen?

----------


## Kuminauha

Mitä tossa noita tutkin niin en kyllä nää noissa juuri mitään eroa. Kahvan osalta näyttäs ulkonäön perusteella, että 400:ssa olis shimanon servo wave, joka parantaisi jarrujen tuntumaa, mutta tästä ei ole mainintaa missään, joten mutuilun puolelle menee tämä spekulointi. 

200:ssa on vähän vähemmän jarruvoimaa ottaen huomioon aloittelevat pyöräilijät


Braking power adjusted for entry level riders90% of MT400 kit

----------


## M A

Ei oo kyllä 400-sarjassa vielä servoa. 200 sarjan satulassa on pienemmät männät, ei varmaan muuten suurempaa eroa. Pitkät kahvat ei omaan ajoon sopineet ollenkaan, mutta jollekin toiselle voi toki sopia. Se servowave työntää enemmän öljyä sinne letkuun puristuksen alkuvaiheessa, eli poweria on enemmän pienemmällä voimalla alussa. 

Tästä itse opiskelin shimano-jarrujen alkeet kun shoppailin uusia jarruja. Vähän vanha mutta eri sarjojen erot tulee selkeästi. Omat on 501/520 eli uudelleen nimetty 6000-sarjan deore. Jouduin takuuseen vaihtamaan takajarrusatulan ja tilalle tullut deore 6120 on logoja lukuunottamatta täysin identtinen 520 satulan kanssa. 501 vs 6100 kahvan erona on eri sukupolven i-spec kiinnitys ja x100 sarjassa on päivitetty servowave. I-spec ii oli itselle ratkaiseva, koska sain 11-vaihteisen xt-vivun samaan kiinnitykseen. 

XT-vaihdevipu on muuten kiva päivitys. Takavaihtajissa on vähän sama juttu kuin jarruissa, eli deoresta ylöspäin ei tule merkittäviä parannuksia, mutta xt-liipasimessa on ihan eri tuntuma kuin halvemmissa. Lisäksi voi vaihtaa kaksi pykälää kerralla ylöspäin. Tavallaan turha päivitys, mutta ehdottomasti kaikkien 40€ arvoinen.

----------


## kauris

Kannattaa huomioida myös se, että halvemmissa jarruissa (halvemmissa pyörissä) on vakiona huonommat jarrulevyt. Ainakin Shimanolla halvimmat levyt ovat todella huonoja. Niiden vaihto parempiin mahdollisesti jarrupalojen lisäksi saa monet halvemmat / keskihintaiset jarrut toimimaan selvästi paremmin. Eli samoin jos pyörään jossa oli huonot jarrut vaihtaa paremmat ei se siis yksin välttämättä tee autuaaksi, vaan jarrulevyt kannattaa vaihtaa myös. Tai tosiaan jopa pelkkien levyjen vaihtaminen voi auttaa.
Shimanolta rt66-sarja (deore / slx) on sitä parempaa jäykempää ja pitävämpää laatua ja joille käy myös metalliset jarrupalat.  
https://www.rosebikes.fi/shimano-sm-...-6-hole-591915

Ja tästä metalliset palat mm Shimanon 520-sarjan tai zee-jarruihin. Itse ainakin tykkään. Eivät lasitu niin herkästi kuin orgaaniset. ja jarruteho hyvä. Mulla jarrutehot nimittäin ainakin välillä joskus aikanaan vei myös se, että jarrupaljojen pinta kiillottui (lasittui) sileäksi eikä jarru enää pitänytkään. Sen voi toki hetkellisesti taas korjata hiomalla uuden puhtaan karkean pinnan jarrupalaan. 
https://www.bike24.com/p233534.html
toki siis valittava se omaan jarruun sopiva pala, tässä bike24 valikoimaa esimerkkinä:
https://www.bike24.com/search?search...lic+brake+pads

----------


## hphuhtin

Oman kokemuksen mukaan kalliitkin metallipalat lasittuu jos ei välillä jarruttele kunnolla, ainakin Shimanon. Vähenee myös vinkumisominaisuus kun välillä antaa runtua. Maastoajossa sitä tulee tietty aika itsestään.

----------


## kauris

Joiden ohjeiden mukaan lasittuminen johtuu huonosta sisäänajosta. En allekirjoita sitä vaan lasittumista on tapahtunut vaikka kuinka huolellisesti ja ohjeiden mukaan tekisi niitä sisäänajojarrutuksia. Talvella jos palat hioo tai vaihtaa niin ei sisäänajo edes taida oikein onnistua yhtä hyvin. 

Mutta joo, parhaana pysyy jarrut pyörässä jolla käy ajamassa myös alamäkiajoa. Pojan pyörässä joka kevyessä ajossa on jarruteho välillä kateissa metallipaloista huolimatta. Varmaan sitä lasittumista jossain määrin siis siinä myös tullut. 
Ja joskus kun ei metalliset palat lasittui kunnolla niin ei niitä saanut jarruttelemalla enää kuntoon. Luistavat vain liukkaan kiiltävän pinnan vuoksi. Melko liukkaan näköiseksi hioutuu jopa ne jarrulevytkin. Hienolla hiekkapaperilla olen niitäkin joskus karhentanut samalla kun olen fiksannut jarrupalat. Ja toki aina huollon yhteydessä lopuksi puhdistus isopropanolilla tai vastaavalla.

----------


## hubba

Missähän hinnoissa muutaman vuoden käytetty 105 5800 osasarja pyörii? Siis kahvat, etu- ja takavaihtaja. Etuvaihtaja on r7000 muut osat 5800. Päivitän pyörän di2 vaihteisiin pitää myydä 105 setti jossain vaiheessa.

----------


## paaton

> Missähän hinnoissa muutaman vuoden käytetty 105 5800 osasarja pyörii? Siis kahvat, etu- ja takavaihtaja. Etuvaihtaja on r7000 muut osat 5800. Päivitän pyörän di2 vaihteisiin pitää myydä 105 setti jossain vaiheessa.



Tuo on varmaankin vannejarrullinen, tai sitten levyjarrullisena niillä mölkerökahvoilla? 
R7000 disc setistä voisi pyytää vielä paljonkin. Vannejarrullisesta ei varmaan paria sataa enempää, tai ainakaan itse en kehtaisi.

----------


## hubba

> Tuo on varmaankin vannejarrullinen, tai sitten levyjarrullisena niillä mölkerökahvoilla? 
> R7000 disc setistä voisi pyytää vielä paljonkin. Vannejarrullisesta ei varmaan paria sataa enempää, tai ainakaan itse en kehtaisi.



Joo vannejarrullinen. Parisataa kuulostaisi hyvältä ajattelin jopa vähempää.

----------


## nure

^Ja jos pyykkinaru versiot niin ei edes sitäkään...

----------


## marco1

Myyjän markkinat nyt, halvimmat osasarjat nyt taitaa olla 500€ tienoilla (Saksan hinnoilla 105, Rival, Centaur). Nuo 5700:set taisi maksaa koko sarjana aikoinaan 300€ tienoilla niin nyt voi silti pyytää mitä kehtaa.

----------


## paaton

> Myyjän markkinat nyt, halvimmat osasarjat nyt taitaa olla 500€ tienoilla (Saksan hinnoilla 105, Rival, Centaur). Nuo 5700:set taisi maksaa koko sarjana aikoinaan 300€ tienoilla niin nyt voi silti pyytää mitä kehtaa.



Noin se on. Kspäät tekevät nyt tiliä vanhoillakin osilla. Itse lupaan kyllä kuittailla tuollaisille kauppiaille ihan livenäkin tavatessa.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Kannattaa huomioida myös se, että halvemmissa jarruissa (halvemmissa pyörissä) on vakiona huonommat jarrulevyt. Ainakin Shimanolla halvimmat levyt ovat todella huonoja. Niiden vaihto parempiin mahdollisesti jarrupalojen lisäksi saa monet halvemmat / keskihintaiset jarrut toimimaan selvästi paremmin.



Onko oikeasti noin? Mulla on läskissä MT 400 ja 420 jarrut 180mm RT10 laikoilla. Ja 29:ssä tosi vanhat SLX:t 160mm levyillä.  Niin kyllä ne SLX:t tuntuu paljon paremmilta. Joskus miettinyt palojen vaihtoa toisenlaisiin, mutta ajellaan nuo nyt ekana loppuun. Vaikka siihen menee varmaan 5 vuotta.  :Hymy:

----------


## kauris

Joo, ei tämä ole pelkästään oma mielipiteeni. Ja on niissä jotain oikeastikin eroa ihan materiaalissa/valmistuksessakin, koska ne halvat levyt ei kelpuuta metallipaloja. Ne paremmat hyväksyy kaikki laadut. Lisäksi ne halvat levyt on jotenkin heppoiset, peltisen oloiset. Paremmat jämäkämpiä. En tiedä onko fyysisesti paksumpia vai onko se metallilaatu eri.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Peltinen fiilis on kyllä totta. Pitääkin miettiä jos vaihtaisikin ne levyt jossain vaiheessa.

----------


## ruuduntakaa

> Ja tästä metalliset palat mm Shimanon 520-sarjan tai zee-jarruihin. Itse ainakin tykkään. Eivät lasitu niin herkästi kuin orgaaniset. ja jarruteho hyvä. Mulla jarrutehot nimittäin ainakin välillä joskus aikanaan vei myös se, että jarrupaljojen pinta kiillottui (lasittui) sileäksi eikä jarru enää pitänytkään. Sen voi toki hetkellisesti taas korjata hiomalla uuden puhtaan karkean pinnan jarrupalaan. 
> https://www.bike24.com/p233534.html



Mulla näyttää nämä olevan Levossa tehdasasennettuina SLX7120-jarruhin, on hyvät palat. Toki vinkuu ne nämäkin. Tai siis karjuu. 
Just hain paikallisesta taakse uudet, vajaat 4000km meni orkkiksilla.
Suomihinta noille on muuten 24,90e.

----------


## Kuminauha

Yritin tässä muutama päivä sitten saada 7120 takajarrun bite pointtia paremmaksi. Jostai syystä takajarrussa on enemmän vapaata liikettä kuin etujarrussa. 

Kaikenlaista kikkaa koitin mutta en millään saanut. Ilmaa ei enää perusteellisen ilmauksen jälkeen pitäisi olla missään, se verran monta keraa painoin ruiskulla läpi. Satulasta myös poistin ilmat erään ohjeet mukaan. Outo juttu. Ihan hyvin se jarru sinänsä toimii, hieman vaan ärsyttää kun jarruissa on eri bite point. 

Männät myös liikkuvat tasaisesti.

----------


## kauris

Koititko sitä, että laitat takajarrumäntien väliin ilmatessa ohuemman palikan (hiot olemassa olevaa millin-pari) tai jopa ilman palikkaa puristat ilmatessa kahvaa siten, että männät tulevat aavistuksen enemmän esiin. Näin saat hieman ylitäyttöä järjestelmään ja vapaaliike lyhenee.

----------


## M A

Mä oon siirtänyt bitepointtia lähemmäs painamalla kahvasta ilman rengasta kerran tai kaks. Olisko toisen kanssa voinut käydä noin vahingossa?

----------


## Kuminauha

> Koititko sitä, että laitat takajarrumäntien väliin ilmatessa ohuemman palikan (hiot olemassa olevaa millin-pari) tai jopa ilman palikkaa puristat ilmatessa kahvaa siten, että männät tulevat aavistuksen enemmän esiin. Näin saat hieman ylitäyttöä järjestelmään ja vapaaliike lyhenee.



Oon lukenu, että toi ylitäyttö ei ois suositeltavaa. Vois toki ilman tota palikkaa varovasti ilmata.





> Mä oon siirtänyt bitepointtia lähemmäs painamalla kahvasta ilman rengasta kerran tai kaks. Olisko toisen kanssa voinut käydä noin vahingossa?



Pitääpi tätä kokeilla varovasti.

----------


## moukari

> Yritin tässä muutama päivä sitten saada 7120 takajarrun bite pointtia paremmaksi. Jostai syystä takajarrussa on enemmän vapaata liikettä kuin etujarrussa.
> 
> Kaikenlaista kikkaa koitin mutta en millään saanut. Ilmaa ei enää perusteellisen ilmauksen jälkeen pitäisi olla missään, se verran monta keraa painoin ruiskulla läpi. Satulasta myös poistin ilmat erään ohjeet mukaan. Outo juttu. Ihan hyvin se jarru sinänsä toimii, hieman vaan ärsyttää kun jarruissa on eri bite point.
> 
> Männät myös liikkuvat tasaisesti.



Ovatko jarrupalat kuluneet vai uudet? Vanhojen jarrupalojen kanssa tuo ongelma esiintyy joskus, korjaantuu palat vaihtamalla.

----------


## Kuminauha

Kohtuu uudet palat kyseessä, 377km/25h D02S metallipalat. Myös sama ilmiö eri ikäisillä jarrulevyillä kesä ja talvikiekkojen välillä.

----------


## hphuhtin

Paremmilla (tai sanotaanko ehkä ennemminkin toisenlaisilla) jarruilla tuon kiinniottokohdan voi säätää. Rahalla ainakin ratkeaa siis. Riippuen kahvasta myös ”ylitäyttämällä” voi onnistua.

----------


## kauris

Toisaalta mun code rsc:ssä on kyllä bite point säätö mutta lähinkin asetus on mun makuun siinä rajoilla onko vapaaliike liian pitkä. Säätö siis maksimissaan. Tykkään, että kahva ei painu lähellekään tankoa, koska mulla tahtoo muutoin kahvan pää osua keskisormeen. 
Itse olen hionut bleed blockia siksi aavistuksen ohuemmaksi. En ole ihan varma/muista vaikuttiko lopputulokseen lopulta.

Edit. En nyt ulkoa myöskään muista kummassa asennossa säädön piti olla ilmatessa. Muistaakseni piti olla just tässä että säätö mahdollisimman lähellä. Logiikkani ei nyt riitä sen miettimiseen mitä tapahtuis jos ilmaisi jarrut siten,.että säätö olis puolivälissä. Kumpaan suuntaan tulis lisää pelivaraa. Pitäis varmaan koittaa ens kerralla.

----------


## Kuminauha

Saman oon huomannu toisen pyörän XT kahvoissa, säätö ääriasennossa asiat on OK, mutta lähemmäs en niitä saa, koska se säätö on jo tapissa. 

Ilmausohjeissahan jostain syystä bite point säätö neuvotaan laittamaan kiinni, itsekin järkeilisin, että säätö pitäisi olla puolivälissä.....

----------


## Qilty

Mahtaisko Sramin letkun lyhennys satulan päästä onnistua ilmaamatta? Rotkolla jätetty hirveesti löysää grailin etujarruletkuun...

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## SSGT-92

Miks satulan päästä ?
 Ite funtsinu samaa kahvan puolelt,jarrujen mukanahan tulee hilut sitä silmällä pitäen.
Kuis se satulan puolen letkuliitos onnistuu ?

----------


## Qilty

> Miks satulan päästä ?
>  Ite funtsinu samaa kahvan puolelt,jarrujen mukanahan tulee hilut sitä silmällä pitäen.
> Kuis se satulan puolen letkuliitos onnistuu ?



Koska kippurasarvi. Pyörän mukana ei tullut helmiä eikä inserttejä, et ne joutus ostaan.

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## Marsusram

Oletuksena aina letkua katkaistessa ja uudelleen liitettäessä jää sisään ilmakupla. Kahvan päässä sen onnistuu pienellä virtaamalla siirtämään männän ohi säiliöön kun puristaa jarrusatulan päässä männät sisään. Toisesta päästä letkua kuplalla on paljon pitempi matka kuljettavana ja ilmaaminen tulee tarpeen. 

Helmiliitoksen onnistuu helposti tekemään, mutta banjoliitin on yleensä kiinni puristamalla.

----------


## SSGT-92

Mitä äkkiseltään kävin netist vilkuilees noita lyhennysohjeita,olivat kaikki kahvan puolisia.
 Tuollaiset siihen tarvii uusia ;https://www.hi5bikes.fi/tuotteet/osat/varaosat-ja-pienosat/jarrun-osat/sram-hydraulic-disc-brake-hose-fitting-stealthamajig-1pcs/ .
Yllättäin halvempia tuolla mitä esim. bike24;ssa

----------


## Qilty

Kyllä mä tiedän mitä niihin pitää uusia. Tuo marsun juttu että satulalta se mahdollinen kupla ei välttämättä poistu ilmaamatta, on kyllä varmaan ihan totta.

Kahvan päästä niitä yleensä lyhennetäänkin koska se on helpompi ja ilma kulkee ylöspäin. Mutta kippurasarvessa letku kulkee tankonauhan alla, ja se tuskin siellä liikkuu, enkä ajatellut nauhoja vaihtaa. Kai se pitää vaan kaivaa ilmausvehkeet valmiiksi kun letkua lyhentää.

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## kauris

Tankonauhan ainoa oikea väri on valkoinen ja jotta se ei näytä likaiselta, pitää se kuitenkin vaihtaa joka vuosi.
Huumoria huumoria  :Hymy:

----------


## Qilty

> Tankonauhan ainoa oikea väri on valkoinen ja jotta se ei näytä likaiselta, pitää se kuitenkin vaihtaa joka vuosi.
> Huumoria huumoria



Mutku pyörällä ajettu vasta 600km/1,5kk. Tosin nauha on musta

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## ViP

> Tankonauhan ainoa oikea väri on valkoinen ja jotta se ei näytä likaiselta, pitää se kuitenkin vaihtaa joka vuosi.
> Huumoria huumoria



Näin. Ja se uusi (valkoinen) teippi vaihdetaan nimenomaan keväällä ajokauden alussa, ihan sama paljonko pyörällä on ajettu. Syksyllä, ajokauden lopussa likainen teippi on meriitti, joka kielii kauden aikana ajetuista kilometreistä.

Ja tätä(kään) ei pidä ottaa liian vakavasti  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kauris

> Mutku pyörällä ajettu vasta 600km/1,5kk. Tosin nauha on musta
> 
> Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla



Silloin sen voi vaihtaa valkoiseksi (Cinellin korkki) ja samalla tehdä jarruletkuremontin.

----------


## M A

Ketjun pituuden pohdintaa. 6 hammasta suurempi kasetti sujahti Vitus 20 plussaan heittämällä. Tossa odottelisi pikalukko ketjuun asettelua ja samalla mietin tuota ketjun pituutta. Ketjulinja näkyy vähän heikosti, mutta ketjusta katsottuna kulma on isoimmalla rattaalla alle 90 astetta. Lyhentääkin varmaan siis voisi, mutta mikä on optimipituus, vai onko tuolla suurta väliä?

----------


## Qilty

> Ketjun pituuden pohdintaa. 6 hammasta suurempi kasetti sujahti Vitus 20 plussaan heittämällä. Tossa odottelisi pikalukko ketjuun asettelua ja samalla mietin tuota ketjun pituutta. Ketjulinja näkyy vähän heikosti, mutta ketjusta katsottuna kulma on isoimmalla rattaalla alle 90 astetta. Lyhentääkin varmaan siis voisi, mutta mikä on optimipituus, vai onko tuolla suurta väliä?



Missä asennossa häkki on pienimmällä rattaalla? Jos sielläkin kaikki ok, ni sithän se on siinä

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Pitäis Sramin G2 R jarrut irroittaa pyörästä jossa sisäinen veto takajarrulle. Ei taida onnistua siten, että ilmausta ei tarttisi kun laittaa letkun takaisin paikoilleen?

----------


## asdfgh

Tuli tässä tilattua uusi Cannondale ja kokoamisen jälkeen huomasin haarukan olevan kuvan mukaisessa kunnossa akselin ympärillä. Ei ole oman työn tuloksia, enkä oikein tiedä miten tähän suhtautua. Onko vain harmiton kauneusvirhe vai voiko jotenkin pahentua tästä?

----------


## kauris

Kauneusvirhe. Maalipinta lohkeillut tuosta. Mutta ei toki nätti aivan uudessa pyörässä.

----------


## nure

^^Rasvan tai likaisen päälle maalattu...

----------


## Föhn

Tuossa on ollut tulppa. Ei tuossa kahden materiaalin rajapinnassa mikään maali pysy. Ihan kun ois akseli liian pitkällä.

----------


## hubba

Ultegra r8050 di2 vaihteita koitan säätää, mikäköhän on kun takavaihtaja saa olla +16 (maksimi) asetuksella että vaihtaa kunnolla?

Vääntyiköhän tuossa jotain kun menin etuvaihtajan hienosäätöön ja e-tube ohjelma sääti takavaihtajan väkisin traineria vasten.
Vai onkohan vaihtajan korvake ollut alunperin vääntynyt.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Kai se pitää vaan kaivaa ilmausvehkeet valmiiksi kun letkua lyhentää.



Minä ainakin onnistuin lyhentämään Sram Apex takajarruletkun ilman ilmausta. Ja sieltä jarrusatulan päästä.

----------


## Qilty

> Minä ainakin onnistuin lyhentämään Sram Apex takajarruletkun ilman ilmausta. Ja sieltä jarrusatulan päästä.



Varmaa muuten auttais kun laittaa pyörän ylösalaisin? No en ole jaksanut perehtyä, silmä tottuu liian pitkään letkuun

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## K.Kuronen

^Lyhentää sitten joskus isomman remontin yhteydessä, jos sellainen vastaan tulee.

----------


## Tulluska

Osaako joku kertoa miksi shimanon XT takavaihtaja alkaa tekemään edes takaista liikettä jos vähänkään sattuu satamaan lunta ajon aikana?

----------


## Kanuuna

> Osaako joku kertoa miksi shimanon XT takavaihtaja alkaa tekemään edes takaista liikettä jos vähänkään sattuu satamaan lunta ajon aikana?



Rissat tai pakan rattaat kerää lunta tai jäätä ja pyörivän kappaleen säde muuttuu?

----------


## Ramzez

Tarvitsisin pikaista apua. Vaimon pyörästä meni takavaihtaja tänään rikki ja pitäisi löytää uusi vaihtaja tilalle. Mikähän malli tuohon tarkalleen ottaen voi käydä? En ainakaan suoraan löytänyt mistään mallimerkintää. Kyseessä on joka tapauksessa 3x8-vaihteinen Shimano deoren vaihteilla oleva Kona Dew Plus 2010-luvun alusta.

Edit. Kuva ei näy, mutta kyseessä uskoisin olevan pitkällä kehikolla olevan vaihtajan.

----------


## Ramzez

Suunnilleen linkin kuvan mukainen, mutta 8-vaihteinen.

https://www.bikester.fi/shimano-deor...254&cgid=36939

----------


## das_rad

TRP:n 160-14 (160mm) jarrulevy olisi menossa vaihtoon, ja levyn speksejä kaivellessa tuli vastaan leveys lukuna 2,3mm, eli huomattavasti paksumpaa settiä kun esim. mitä Shimanolla on tarjolla. Noita alkuperäisiä ei näytä löytyvän oikein mistään, eli olisko jotain näkemystä siitä mitä tuohon voisi hankkia tilalle?

----------


## K.Kuronen

Melko vanha, merkitön takanapa. Laakereissa on karkeutta. Näyttäisi siltä, että laakerit eivät olisi helposti vaihdettavissa, sillä hammaskehä pitäisi kait ensin saada pois?:

----------


## nure

^^^Liekö vaihtaja tiedä millainen vipu sitä käskee...

----------


## Marsusram

> ^^^Liekö vaihtaja tiedä millainen vipu sitä käskee...



..kunhan vetosuhde on sama.
https://bike.bikegremlin.com/1278/bi...compatibility/

Ketjut kaventuvat kun vaihteet lisääntyvät, mutta sillä ei ole suurta merkitystä havaittu toimivuuteen.

----------


## TERU

> Suunnilleen linkin kuvan mukainen, mutta 8-vaihteinen.
> 
> https://www.bikester.fi/shimano-deor...254&cgid=36939



Varma tapaus, Deore käy 7, 8, 9 maastovipujen kanssa, jopa 10 maantievipujen ja on aina pitkähäkkinen (SGS).

----------


## Istumatyöläinen

Mikä on nimeltään (suomeksi, englanniksi) se muovinen uritettu lipare, joka keskiön alla toimii vaihtajien vaijereiden ohjurina?

----------


## hphuhtin

Ainakin hakusanoilla ”bottom bracket cable guide” noita löytyy.

----------


## Istumatyöläinen

^no niinpä tietysti, kiitos!

----------


## arctic biker

Ja Suomeksi vaijerin ohjuri.

----------


## Tafi

Tuleeko uuden jarruletkun mukana kaksi tai kolme nippeliä? Oliivi, mutteri ja sisäholkki. Oliivia nyt ei voi käyttää uudestaan.

----------


## petev

Aika usein näyttää nuo olevan paketissa, huomattava on, että mutteri on erilainen mtb ja maantiejarruissa.

----------


## nure

^^Riippuu ostatko pelkän letkun tai sitten setin? Setissä kyllä (mielestäni) mainittu mitä se sisältää...

----------


## Tafi

Kiitos, olen jo huomannutkin, että suoratankoisessa ei juuri muuta olekaan kuin mtb osaa.

----------


## markoka

Olen hetken aikaa ihmetellyt kun kovemmassa vauhdissa mutkaan ajaessa etupyörän jarrupala alkaa kevyesti koskettamaan jarrulevyyn. Olen säätänyt jarrusatulan useaan otteeseen ja hyvin tarkasti keskelle, mutta sama ilmiö jatkuu. Tänään huomasin, että vanteen kehästä sivu suunnassa heiluttaessa myös jarrulevy kääntyy koskettaen jarrupaloihin. Ilmeisesti pyörän navan laakerit on säädetty liian löysäksi? Onko tämä yleistäkin, kun kyseessä on vasta 500km ajettu pyörä? Napa on Giant eTracker Sport.

----------


## nure

^Sitten vaan napaa säätämään jos siltä tuntuu tai myyjälle takuuhuoltoon. Onko napa pikalukollinen vai läpiakselilla,  tarkista myös kireys ja onko jarrulevy kiinni kunnolla...

----------


## markoka

Eilen kokeilin säätää napaa, mutta ei laakeria voinut yhtään kireämmälle laittaa. Eikä navassa kyllä tuntunut irrallaan ollessa yhtään välystä edes ennen laakerin säätöä. Jarrulevyn pulttien kiinnityksen olin kokeillut jo aikaisemmin ja siinäkään ei mitään vikaa ollut. Pikalinkku kiinnitys tuossa on ja sekin on kyllä ollut aina tukevasti kiinni. Löysin eilen foorumilta topicin otsikolla "Jarrulevy helisee - ärsyttävä ääni". Tuossa kuvattu asia osuu kyllä hyvin yhteen tämän minun ongelman kanssa, mikä sitten ilmeisesti on ominaisuus.

----------


## TERU

Minulla oli myös tuollainen soiva jarrulevy, oli vähän kookkaan puoleinen eikä keskittämälläkään hiljentynyt, soi enempi juuri sopivissa kurveissa. Sitten vaihdoin renkaat sileämpikuvioisiin, kun vaihtoaika tuli, levy lakkasi soimasta enkä ole kaivannut tuota musaa.

Jarrukenkiä keskittäessä pultit täytyy käyttää riittävän löysällä jotta keskitys tapahtuu hyvin. Jos ääni ei lakkaa, on vaan opittava pitämään siitä!

----------


## Marsusram

Pikalinkkukeula ei linkut kireälläkään ole yhtä tukeva kuin läpiakselilla varustettu. Renkaiden vaikutus on suhteessa niiden sivuttaispidon aiheuttamaan vääntöön.
Parasta vain tottua helinään silloin kun se on keulan ominaisuus.

----------


## paaton

> Pikalinkkukeula ei linkut kireälläkään ole yhtä tukeva kuin läpiakselilla varustettu. Renkaiden vaikutus on suhteessa niiden sivuttaispidon aiheuttamaan vääntöön.
> Parasta vain tottua helinään silloin kun se on keulan ominaisuus.



DT:n kiekkoihin saa muuten helposti läpiakselit pikalinkkukeulaan. Varsinkin edessä rakenne on mielestäni hyvin lähellä oikeaa läpiakselia.

----------


## JackOja

> DT:n kiekkoihin saa muuten helposti läpiakselit pikalinkkukeulaan. ...



"Pikkuläpiakseli". Saa myös Hopen, NoTubesin, Novatecin ja moneen muuhunkin napaan.

----------


## markoka

Kesäksi vaihtuu koko kiekko renkaineen ja jarrulevyineen niin saa nähdä muuttuuko ääni silloin. Piikkisika on tällä hetkellä renkaana. Huomasin itsekin, että pikalinkku kiinnitys ei ole ihan hirveän tukeva läpiakseliin verrattuna. Mites tuollaisen "pikkuläpiakselin" vaihto käytännössä menee? Pitääkö laakerit vaihtaa samalla ja saako tuolla merkittävästi tukevuutta lisää?

----------


## JackOja

> ...Mites tuollaisen "pikkuläpiakselin" vaihto käytännössä menee? Pitääkö laakerit vaihtaa samalla ja saako tuolla merkittävästi tukevuutta lisää?



Mikä napa sulla on? Onko siinä vaihdettavat päätykorkit?

----------


## TERU

Omat ajot kun tuota amatööritasoa, niin pian satavuotias pikalinkkunapa on hyvin riittävä, helppo, ongelmatonkin, ei noista huolta ajossa, samaa rauhallista suhtautumista suosittelen kysyjällekin jos tunnistaa itsessään amatööriyden...ja etenkin jos on jo hankittuna pikalinkullinen ajokki.

----------


## f64

Ketjua (Shimano 12s) vahatessa huomasin että kahdesta kohti puuttuu se rulla tapin ympäriltä. Eikä siis siitä kohti missä pikalinkki on vaan ihan keskeltä ketjua. Ajettuja kilsoja en osaa sanoa kun kahta ketjua olen pyörittänyt mutta samapa se, taitaa olla vaihtokunnossa.. Kiinnostaisi tietää että mikä tuollaisen aiheuttaa? Ajo keskuspuistossa möyrimistä mutta en vaan keksi mikä olisi niin väkivaltainen tilanne että ketjusta tuo osa irtoaisi.. Haulla ei tältä foorumilta löytynyt vastaavaa, ulkomailta oli kuvia myöten muutamia postauksia. Ei sieltäkään syytä tohon löytynyt.

----------


## TERU

Huh, huh, ei koskaan tuollaista, vaikka joskus kolmen ketjun sarjalla yli 50 tuhatta. 
Rullaketjun rulla on ketjun osista tärkeimmästä päästä, mutta miten tuon edes rikki saa ajamalla???

----------


## markoka

Napa on Giant eTracker Sport ja en osaa sanoa onko siinä vaihdettavat päätykorkit. Ajot on tosiaankin amatööritasoa eikä mitään isompaa hyppimistä edes ole. Varmaan 60% hiekkatietä, 30% asfalttia ja 10% metsäpolkuja. Pienen äänen jarruista kestän jos tietää, että mitään totaali rikkoutumisen vaaraa kovasta vauhdista ei ole.

----------


## #78

> Ketjua (Shimano 12s) vahatessa huomasin että kahdesta kohti puuttuu se rulla tapin ympäriltä. Eikä siis siitä kohti missä pikalinkki on vaan ihan keskeltä ketjua. Ajettuja kilsoja en osaa sanoa kun kahta ketjua olen pyörittänyt mutta samapa se, taitaa olla vaihtokunnossa.. Kiinnostaisi tietää että mikä tuollaisen aiheuttaa? Ajo keskuspuistossa möyrimistä mutta en vaan keksi mikä olisi niin väkivaltainen tilanne että ketjusta tuo osa irtoaisi.. Haulla ei tältä foorumilta löytynyt vastaavaa, ulkomailta oli kuvia myöten muutamia postauksia. Ei sieltäkään syytä tohon löytynyt.



Lähinnä tulee mieleen lämpökäsittely tai materiaali virhe, jolloin hauras rulla on haljennut ja pudonnut

----------


## nure

Jos runko on tehty pikalinkuille niin ei mitään merkitystä vaikka päätykorkitkin saisi vaihdettua. Kai jokaiseen pikalukkonapaan saa tuollaiset "läpiakselit", niillä kyllä saa kiekon hieman kireämmin kiinni mutta rajansa silläkin. Alkaa kylläkin nuo pikalukot hieman menneisyyttä ainakin vakavammin pyöräilyä harrastavien maastopyöräilijöiden keskuudessa.

----------


## Qilty

> Kesäksi vaihtuu koko kiekko renkaineen ja jarrulevyineen niin saa nähdä muuttuuko ääni silloin. Piikkisika on tällä hetkellä renkaana. Huomasin itsekin, että pikalinkku kiinnitys ei ole ihan hirveän tukeva läpiakseliin verrattuna. Mites tuollaisen "pikkuläpiakselin" vaihto käytännössä menee? Pitääkö laakerit vaihtaa samalla ja saako tuolla merkittävästi tukevuutta lisää?



Ei taida tukevuutta tulla yhtään. Laita se linkku vaan riittävän kireälle ja putsaa pinnat rasvasta. Eli siis dropoutit ja navan päädyt.

Mulla on niin vanha mondrakerin läski että sekin on vielä linkuilla. Ja Siinäkin levy kahnasi käännöksissä kunnes kiristi linkut kunnolla, niin kovaa että sen vielä saa käsin auki. Linkustahan pitää jäädä kämmeneen jälki kun se kiristetään.

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## Qilty

> Omat ajot kun tuota amatööritasoa, niin pian satavuotias pikalinkkunapa on hyvin riittävä, helppo, ongelmatonkin, ei noista huolta ajossa, samaa rauhallista suhtautumista suosittelen kysyjällekin jos tunnistaa itsessään amatööriyden...ja etenkin jos on jo hankittuna pikalinkullinen ajokki.



Ja yksi iso parannus pikalinkkuihin on shimanon sisäisen nokan linkut. Mutta tosiaan ei ole pikalinkuissa mitään vikaa, kuitusissa dropouteissa voi laittaa tipat kitkapastaa navan ja dropoutin väliin.

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## Qilty

> Jos runko on tehty pikalinkuille niin ei mitään merkitystä vaikka päätykorkitkin saisi vaihdettua. Kai jokaiseen pikalukkonapaan saa tuollaiset "läpiakselit", niillä kyllä saa kiekon hieman kireämmin kiinni mutta rajansa silläkin. Alkaa kylläkin nuo pikalukot hieman menneisyyttä ainakin vakavammin pyöräilyä harrastavien maastopyöräilijöiden keskuudessa.



Pikalinkulla taitaa kyllä saada kireämmälle todellisuudessa.

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## nure

^ Saattaa olla mutta kun en mitannut niin ainakin Tunen kuuskoloilla tuntui tiukemmalta kuin saman valmistajan linkut.  Kylläkin voi olla vain hyvästä hankinnasta johtunutta mielihyvää...

----------


## f64

> Huh, huh, ei koskaan tuollaista, vaikka joskus kolmen ketjun sarjalla yli 50 tuhatta. 
> Rullaketjun rulla on ketjun osista tärkeimmästä päästä, mutta miten tuon edes rikki saa ajamalla???



Tätä samaa mietin. Ei tule mieleen mitään tilannetta missä sellaista iskua ketjulle tulisi että rulla hajoaa.

----------


## Kanuuna

Itsellä on ketjupiiskana lattaraudasta ja vanhasta ketjunpätkästä väsätty härpäke. Toiminut muuten loistavasti, mutta kerran lipsahti pakan rattailta. Siinä samassa iskussa ketjupiiskan ketjusta murtui pari tuollaista holkkia. Eli onko samanlaista lipsahdusilmiötä mahdollista saavuttaa poluilla pyörän päällä? Miksipä ei?

----------


## paaton

Onko nure the nurisija kokeillut noita qr läpiakseleita? 

Ainakin omaan trekin cycloon tuo asettuu keulaan kyllä kai yhtä tukevasti mitä oikeakin läpiakseli. Läpiakselin laippa ja mutteri ovat aika käypäisiä haarukan olakkeisiin. Ja tuossakin on pikalinkut, eli kirii kyllä tiukalle.

Mun mielestä tuo on selkeästi tukevampi paketti noin.

----------


## Leokissa

Aloittelija kysyy.
Ostin tänään itselleni "uuden" pyörän Tiagran osilla. Ensimmäisen testilenkin kävin polkemassa äsken kovassa lumimyräkässä ja muutaman asteen pakkasessa. Loppumatkasta ei meinannut vaihtaa isompaa vaihdetta silmään vaikka alkumatkasta toimi kaikki moitteettomasti. Vaikuttaako tuollainen huono sää vaihteitten toimivuuteen vai ehdinköhän rikkoa pyörän vajaan tunnin käytön jälkeen?

----------


## TERU

Tunti on pitkä aika rikkoa vaihteisto, joskus ajatustakin nopeampi tapahtuma, yksi rymmäys.

No jos ei ryminää kuulunut, toiminta takkuili sään vuoksi, samoin syy voi olla ajamattomuudesta johtuva jäykkyys, huoltoa ja öljyä vailla, jousipalautteinen tuo isommalle siirtyminen.
Onnea "uuden" pyörän kanssa touhuiluun!

----------


## Firlefanz

> Tunti on pitkä aika rikkoa vaihteisto, joskus ajatustakin nopeampi tapahtuma, yksi rymmäys.



Onko sulla kertoa esimerkkitapaus siitä miten ajamalla ja käyttämällä rikotaan vaihteisto? 

En haasta foorumiriitaa vaan ihmettelen vilpittömästi, koska olen aika paljon ajanut niin ikivanhoilla Tiagroilla kuin vanhoilla Ultegroilla jotka vastannevat melko pitkälle nykyisiä Tiagroja, mutten ole saanut niitä käyttämällä enkä väärin käyttämällä rikottua. Ellei sitten sitä että takavaihtajan vaijeri on napsahtanut poikki toisena tai kolmantena käyttövuotena lasketa rikkomiseksi.

Olen vahingossa eli osaamattomuuttani syyllistynyt siihenkin että olen vaihtanut keventämättä eli veto päällä ylämäessä.


Aloittelijan esittämässä tapauksessa olisin tuijottanut olosuhteisiin, kova lumimyräkkä ja muutaman asteen pakkanen, ja ehdottanut että jokin kriittinen paikka on jäätynyt. 

"Isompaa vaihdetta silmään" tarkoitti varmaankin vaihtamista pienemmälle takarattaalle; mutta muistan että joskus on käynyt niinkin että etuvaihtaja lopetti sopivassa kelissä toimintansa kesken lenkin

----------


## jalkkis

> Aloittelijan esittämässä tapauksessa olisin tuijottanut olosuhteisiin, kova lumimyräkkä ja muutaman asteen pakkanen, ja ehdottanut että jokin kriittinen paikka on jäätynyt. 
> 
> "Isompaa vaihdetta silmään" tarkoitti varmaankin vaihtamista pienemmälle takarattaalle; mutta muistan että joskus on käynyt niinkin että etuvaihtaja lopetti sopivassa kelissä toimintansa kesken lenkin



Jep, lumi voi tukkia vaihtajan ja se kangistuu. Viestistä ei käy ilmi, että onko pyörä tehdasuusi vaiko käytetty mutta uusi kysyjälle. Mutta voi olla, että vaihdevaijeri alkaa jumittaa kulumisen + kosteuden ja siitä seuraavan jäätymisen takia. Eli jos pyörä ei ole uusi, niin vaihtajalle huoltotoimenpiteitä + uudet vaijerit kuorineen.

----------


## nure

^On aika yleistä että sohjoisella kelillä takapakka täyttyy ja jäätyy jolloin ketju ei asetu rattaalle ja aloittelia voinut kuvitella ettei jokin toimi ja syyllistynyt epätoivoisiin tekoihin.

----------


## Firlefanz

^ Ei tarvitse olla sohjoinenkaan keli, tapahtuu kuivalta tuntuvassa pakkaslumessakin. 

Jätin tämän mahdollisuden mainitsematta siksi että sen aiheuttajaa on melko vaikeaa olla huomaamatta; toisin sanoen jos vaihde ei vaihdu, tulee hyvin todennäköisesti vilkaisseeksi takarattaan suuntaan ja jonkin hetken käyttämättä ollut ja lumen täyttämä osa pakasta erottuu selvästi,


PS Kysyjä ei kertonut oliko hän sitten kotiin päästyttyään ja mahdollisesti jäätyneiden tai lumesta tukkeutuneiden paikkojen sulettua kokeillut vaihteiden toimintaa.

----------


## Kanuuna

Tässä kuva muutaman viikon takaa. Jostain syystä loput vaihteet ei napsahdellut loppumatkasta ihan täydellisesti, kun loppusiirtymällä käytti vain kahta pykälää. 

Oma idea kysyjän vaihteiden vaihtamattomuuteen on joku mahdollinen jääkökkö tuolla vaihtajan rungon ja rajoitinruuvin tai nivelten välissä. Silloin ääripää(t) ei toimi ja muutenkin takeltelee. Toki, vaijeri ja kuori on myös hyvä tarkistaa.

----------


## JackOja

^ vaikket olekaan keittelyjengissä, niin hienon puhdas ketju, kuin omastani! Ei pitäisi olla mahdollista.

----------


## Kanuuna

> ^ vaikket olekaan keittelyjengissä, niin hienon puhdas ketju, kuin omastani! Ei pitäisi olla mahdollista.



Squirt. Välimallin uppovahaus.

----------


## JackOja

> Squirt...



Sehän se!

----------


## Leokissa

Pyörä on ostettu käytettynä.
Kokeilin äsken pienen lenkin ja vaihteet toimi taas, pyörä oli ollut yön yli lämpimässä. Varmaan kyse oli jonku osan jäätymisestä.

Kiitos vastauksista  :Hymy:

----------


## Ohiampuja

Millaisia nämä langattomat vaihtajat ovat, kuinka laajasti niitä pystyy conffaamaan? Joskus törmää kyselyihin eri osasarjojen yhteensopivuudesta esim retkikäytössä, niin eikö tämä langattomuus olisi ratkaisu siihen. Parametreistä vaan valitaan että onko 11 vai 12 pakka käytössä ja onko se road vai mtb sarjaa. Ja millä vivulla ohjataan,  GX tai vaikkapa Rivalin vipu?   

Mutta onko tuo mahdollista, miten se nyt menee?


https://www.sram.com/en/sram/mountai...s/gx-eagle-axs

----------


## paaton

> ^ vaikket olekaan keittelyjengissä, niin hienon puhdas ketju, kuin omastani! Ei pitäisi olla mahdollista.



Hö, tuossahan on integroitu ketjunpesuri mukana.

----------


## JackOja

^^ei ole pikakysymys -> Sähkövaihteet ja muut hömpötykset!

Mut Sram AXS toimii ristiin maasto/maantie.

----------


## Benny

Onko porukalla kokemuksia noista Sramin Guide T jarruista? 

https://www.bike24.com/p2261960.html...de%20t%20brake

6 vuotiaat Guide Rs:t alkaa olemaan tiensä päässä ja noita T malleja näyttäisi saavan kohtuu hintaan interwebistä. Jarruteho RS versiolla ja 180mm levyllä on riittänyt omiin ajoihin ihan hyvin...mitenköhän noissa, jos niitä vertailisi?

----------


## hautala82

moi.
kiekkosarjaa katellu ja taakse se ei ollut likikään niin helppoa selvitellä mikä sopii kuin luulis näin uutena pyöräharrastajana. muutaman päivän tutkinu juttuja netistä ja melkein enempi heräs kysymyksiä kuin olis ruvennu tajuamaan jotakin.
pyörä on cube kathmandu hybrid pro 625    https://www.cube.eu/uk/2022/e-bikes/...ashgreynblack/  ja toi osaluettelo pitää paikkansa ainakin noitten asioitten kohdalta jotka tähän vaikuttaa. noi kesä kummit olis kiva saada mahtumaan uusiin vanteisiin.

esim sopisko tommonen takavanne mun pyörään shimano hg versio. toi 25mm vanteen sisähalkaisia on vissiin aika passeli. tykkään tommosista tykyistä "maantie" kummeista. 55-622 on kyllä isoin mahdollisin koko mikä tonne sopii. rupee raapimaan pian rapakaaria. toiset kummit löytyy 50-622. noi tuntuu aika hyvältä koolta mun käyttötarkoituksiin.
https://www.bike-discount.de/en/dt-s...-cl-rear-wheel
toi tosin rupee meneen yli pudjetin pikkuhiljaa. joku max 400e tuntuis sopivammalta kiekkosarjasta. 
ja ilmeisesti 15x110 thru axle olis eteen se oikea koko. niitä en ole dt swissiltä vielä katellutkaan löytyykö sähköpyörä versiota "180kg" oikealla kiinnityksellä.

----------


## Kanuuna

^Kyllä tuo ehdottamasi takakike näyttää oikealta. Ja eteen tosiaan 15x110. Jos ajo on kevyempää, niin en välttämättä hakisi kuitenkaan max180 kiloa kestävää, vaan normaali 120/136 kiloinen riittäisi. Paitsi jos kuskin ja kaluston yhteispaino ylittää nuo, niin sitten. Valikoimaakin on huomattavasti enemmän matalampaan painoluokkaan. 
Semmonen kannattaa yleisesti ottaa huomioon, että navassa kaikki kiinnitykset ovat samoja, jos meinaa siirtää kilkkeet kiekosta toiseen. Eli siis jarrulevyn- ja pakan kiinnitys sekä vanteen sisäleveys samaa luokkaa. Jos taas meinaa kahdilla kiekoilla ajaa, niin silloin kiinnityksillä ei ole sinällään väliä, kun on kahdet jarrulevyt, pakat ja renkaat ja kiekot voi vaihtaa suoraan ajoon. Toki eri navoilla voi joutua säätämään hieman jarrusatulaa ja vaihtajaa.

----------


## Marsusram

Nexus 7v takanapaan laittaisin kahvan samaa sarjaa, esim:
https://www.bikester.fi/shimano-nexu...0-M734951.html

----------


## Seinfeld

Onnistuin näköjään poistamaan aikaisemmat viestini. Helkama Ellaan 7-vaihteisen vaihtaja on siis rikki ja pitäis uusia. Marsusram laittoikin linkin uuteen vaihtajakahvaan. Tässä vielä kuvat vanhasta:

https://ibb.co/99JWv22
https://ibb.co/MDPpSX2
https://ibb.co/VCJ4rsb

----------


## jalkkis

> moi.
> kiekkosarjaa katellu ja taakse se ei ollut likikään niin helppoa selvitellä mikä sopii kuin luulis näin uutena pyöräharrastajana. muutaman päivän tutkinu juttuja netistä ja melkein enempi heräs kysymyksiä kuin olis ruvennu tajuamaan jotakin.
> pyörä on cube kathmandu hybrid pro 625    https://www.cube.eu/uk/2022/e-bikes/...ashgreynblack/  ja toi osaluettelo pitää paikkansa ainakin noitten asioitten kohdalta jotka tähän vaikuttaa. noi kesä kummit olis kiva saada mahtumaan uusiin vanteisiin.
> 
> esim sopisko tommonen takavanne mun pyörään shimano hg versio. toi 25mm vanteen sisähalkaisia on vissiin aika passeli. tykkään tommosista tykyistä "maantie" kummeista. 55-622 on kyllä isoin mahdollisin koko mikä tonne sopii. rupee raapimaan pian rapakaaria. toiset kummit löytyy 50-622. noi tuntuu aika hyvältä koolta mun käyttötarkoituksiin.
> https://www.bike-discount.de/en/dt-s...-cl-rear-wheel
> toi tosin rupee meneen yli pudjetin pikkuhiljaa. joku max 400e tuntuis sopivammalta kiekkosarjasta. 
> ja ilmeisesti 15x110 thru axle olis eteen se oikea koko. niitä en ole dt swissiltä vielä katellutkaan löytyykö sähköpyörä versiota "180kg" oikealla kiinnityksellä.



Saanko kysyä miksi katsot uusia kiekkoja? Mikä vika nykyisissä?

----------


## hautala82

> Saanko kysyä miksi katsot uusia kiekkoja? Mikä vika nykyisissä?



110km ajettu pyörä ja huomasin kun vaihdoin kesäkummit alle niin takarataspakka lotisee jonkinverran. purin navan paloiksi ja välys tulee vapaarattaasta. uuden vastaavan tilannu 9 viikkoa toimitusaika hinta sen 20e. mekaanisesti olen puolipätevä, mutta polkupyörät ei ole tuttuja niin tilasin uuden vapaarattaan niin sitte selviää onko normaalia välystä vai oliko maanantai kappale. hankalaksi tekee kun ulkomailta ostettu pyörä.
tuon takia ajatellu jos tilais kesäkummeille kokonaisen tubeless kiekkosarjan ja näille vanteille nakkais noi nastarenkaat.
kyllä jos se vapaarattaan välys on normaalia niin saattaa häiritä niin pahasti, että pitää dt swissit kokeilla tilata. ei ne hukkaan menisi kuitenkaan, mutta katotaan nyt. vähä muutaki rahanmenoa ollut tässä. mitään oikeasti pakottavaa syytä ei ennen seuraavaa talvea ole.

----------


## harmis

Onkohan Nexus tietäjiä paikalla. Työn alla joku ikivanha pyörä jossa  4 vaihteinen Nexus vaihteisto. Vaihteet kyllä menee isommalle, mutta pienemmälle ei mene vivusta. Joutuu aika kovaakin sormella avittamaan. Vika tuskin vivussa. Oletan että jumittaa navasta. Joko likaa tai muuten jostain syystä jumittaa. Voisiko olla esim. rasvan puutetta, vai kuuluuko siellä vaihteistossa olla edes rasvaa? Uskaltaakohan noita yleensäkään mennä purkamaan? Meinaan että onko toivoa saada takaisin kasaan?

----------


## jalkkis

Tyhmä (?) kysymys: milloin vaihtaa takavaihtajan rissat? Mulla ne on selvästi kuluneet mutta vaihteet pelaavat moitteettomasti. Onko mitään käytännön riskiä, että noi voisi hajota lennosta ja aiheuttaa isompaa tuhoa?

----------


## nure

^Oikeastaan olen tainnut kerran vaihtaa kulumisen vuoksi, vaikka hampaat näyttää kuluneilta niin toimii aivan mainiosti. En usko että suoranaisesti hajoavat mutta jos epäilyttää niin on melko halpa investointi.

----------


## marco1

Tuossa vaiheessa (oikean puolimmainen) ketju alkoi luistella hampaiden yli miten sattui heti kun ketjussa oli vähänkin rähmää. Laakeri oli ok-kunnossa vielä tuossa vaiheessa. 
Kilometreistä ei hajuakaan mutta nelisen vuotta vanha M9000 -takavaihtaja, ehkä max 600-800h ajoa.

----------


## Benny

> ^Oikeastaan olen tainnut kerran vaihtaa kulumisen vuoksi, vaikka hampaat näyttää kuluneilta niin toimii aivan mainiosti. En usko että suoranaisesti hajoavat mutta jos epäilyttää niin on melko halpa investointi.



Jos on laakeroidut rissat, niihin tulee väljyyttä ja sen seurauksena sitten vaihtaminen huononee. Mullakin maasturissa rissat näyttää hyviltä, mutta heiluvat kun hullun mulkku sivuttaissuunnassa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## nure

^Kyllä huomaa toiminnassa. Taitaa olla vielä entisessä Rossariossa vuodelta -96 alkuperäisessä XTR:ssä orkkisrissat eikä nykyinen kuskikaan valita, monta kymmentätuhatta jo ajettu...

----------


## TERU

> Jos on laakeroidut rissat, niihin tulee väljyyttä ja sen seurauksena sitten vaihtaminen huononee. Mullakin maasturissa rissat näyttää hyviltä, mutta heiluvat kun hullun mulkku sivuttaissuunnassa



Tuollainen heiluminen ei ole vika eikä kuluneisuuttakaan vaan ominaisuus, heiluminen ei vähene kulumisen myötä.

Ketjun jousikiristys vetää noita rissoja sopivaan suuntaan niin myös häkin jouset...kun jousipalautteinen tekniikka on vähän sinne päin.

----------


## Benny

> Tuollainen heiluminen ei ole vika eikä kuluneisuuttakaan vaan ominaisuus, heiluminen ei vähene kulumisen myötä.
> 
> Ketjun jousikiristys vetää noita rissoja sopivaan suuntaan niin myös häkin jouset...kun jousipalautteinen tekniikka on vähän sinne päin.



Ei ne uudessa vaihtajassa ole ainakaan minun pyörissäni koskaan sivuttain heiluneet. 

Kyllä se kulumaa mielestäni on. 

Sellaisia "holkkimallisia" rissoja ei ollut, niin en tiedä millaiset välykset niissä on uutena.

----------


## nure

^Pienellä heilumisella se hyvä puoli että ketju paremmin pysyy linjassa ja välttämättä rissa ei kulu niin paljoa.

----------


## Föhn

> Ei ne uudessa vaihtajassa ole ainakaan minun pyörissäni koskaan sivuttain heiluneet. 
> 
> Kyllä se kulumaa mielestäni on. 
> 
> Sellaisia "holkkimallisia" rissoja ei ollut, niin en tiedä millaiset välykset niissä on uutena.



Piti ihan kokeilla kolmesta kotona olevasta fillarista heiluuko sivuttain. Ja ei, ainoassakaan. en kyllä ole edes mokomaa koskaan ajatellutkaan mutta uteliaisuus heräsi.

----------


## Benny

> ^Pienellä heilumisella se hyvä puoli että ketju paremmin pysyy linjassa ja välttämättä rissa ei kulu niin paljoa.



Tämä on totta. Eikä minulla nyt ole faktaa lyödä pöytään, kuinka paljon se välys edes vaikuttaa vaihtamiseen muutenkaan. Mutu tuntumalla mennään  :Leveä hymy:  

Tuppaa se vaihtajakin kulumaan samalla ja sekin varmasti vaikuttaa toimintaan.

----------


## tobi

Moi,
Haluaisin ostaa paremmat kiekot (kuitu) garvel  pyörääni (Scott Contessa Speedster Gravel 15 -20).
Ongelma on että pyörässä on pikalinkku akseli, mutta halauaisein ostaa kiekot missä on läpi akseli jotta kiekot sopisivat mahdollisesti myös tulevaisuudessa uuteen pyörään.
Noita adptereita tuntuu olevan vaikka kuinka paljon, enkä oikein saa selvää että mitä pitäisi ostaa.
Eli osaisko joku neuvoa minkä laiset kiekot kannattaisi ostaa ja minkä lainen thru axle to qr adapteri niihin kävisi tai kiekko setti missä adapteri tulee mukana?

----------


## JackOja

^DTSwissin kiekoissa (esim. GRC 1400) tulee tarvittavat adapterit mukana ja niitä saa tarvittaessa jälkimarkkinoiltakin.

Adaptereita, siis akselisovitteita saa myös mm. Hopen, NoTubesin, Mavicin ja monen muunkin valmistajan napoihin ja valmiskiekkoihin. Adapterihommeli toimii niin, että jotkut päätykorkit otetaan pois ja toiset tilalle. Helppoa, kätevää ja hauskaa.

----------


## nure

^Useimpiin merkki/laatunapoihin saa adapterit, esim. Mavicilla asennettu 12milliset mutta pikalukkoja varten tulee mukana. DT napoihin myös löytyy ja kummankin valmistajan sivuilta löytyy yhteensopivuus taulukotkin.

----------


## Kanuuna

Aiempaan vaihtajanrissakeskusteluun liittyen löytyisi hyvä viteo puhelimesta, mutten nyt saa tähän hätään liitettyä sitä tänne Tapatalkilla.

----------


## jalkkis

> ^Pienellä heilumisella se hyvä puoli että ketju paremmin pysyy linjassa ja välttämättä rissa ei kulu niin paljoa.



Joo, Velogin rissa-videossakin sanottiin samaa, että on ok, ertä varsinkin ylempi rissa voi vähän heilua, auttaa vaihtamisessa.

Velogin video:
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=V7xWXDxMuYU

----------


## K.Kuronen

^Piti käydä kokeilemassa vasta asennetusta uudesta (GRX 812 ja Ultegra RX): jonkinlainen välys on jo uutena. Tähän littyen vaihdoin joskus vanhemman 105-takavaihtajan rissojen tilalle Ultegran laakeroidut: vaihtaminen oli täsmällisempää.

Uudessa ketjussa on myös välystä sivusuuntaan, mutta välyksen kasvu kulumisen myötä ei ole eduksi. Olettaisin, että rissojen kanssa on samoin: suunniteltu välys on tarpeen, mutta kulumisen tuoma välyksen kasvu ei.

----------


## harmis

> Onkohan Nexus tietäjiä paikalla. Työn alla joku ikivanha pyörä jossa  4 vaihteinen Nexus vaihteisto. Vaihteet kyllä menee isommalle, mutta pienemmälle ei mene vivusta. Joutuu aika kovaakin sormella avittamaan. Vika tuskin vivussa. Oletan että jumittaa navasta. Joko likaa tai muuten jostain syystä jumittaa. Voisiko olla esim. rasvan puutetta, vai kuuluuko siellä vaihteistossa olla edes rasvaa? Uskaltaakohan noita yleensäkään mennä purkamaan? Meinaan että onko toivoa saada takaisin kasaan?



Itse itselleni vastaten: Internetistä löysin kyseisen navan räjäytyskuvan. Sitä katsottuani, ja pari youtube-videota katsottuani (ei samanlaisen navan purku/kasaus, vaan kolmevaihteisen) tulin siihen tulokseen että ei tuo mitään rakettitiedettä voi olla. Niinpä tuumasta toimeen, purkasin navan puhdistin, rasvasin, kasasin ja väkersin. Sain nippuun ja paikalleen. Suurin odotuksin testasin vaihteita. Ja eihän ne sen paremmin toimineet. No, tulin siihen tulokseen että vika täytyy sittenkin olla vivussa, joten avasin senkin, reippaasti crc:tä sisuksiin, enimmät paskat rätillä pois ja kasaan. Avot! Nyt toimii niin kuin uusi. Hyvä minä!
No, ei se navan purkaminen hukkaan mennyt. Sen olisi joka tapauksessa joutunut purkamaan jotta laakerit saa huollettua. Ja mukaan tarttui rutkasti oppia.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Tyhmä (?) kysymys: milloin vaihtaa takavaihtajan rissat? Mulla ne on selvästi kuluneet mutta vaihteet pelaavat moitteettomasti. Onko mitään käytännön riskiä, että noi voisi hajota lennosta ja aiheuttaa isompaa tuhoa?



Muistelisin, että ainakin kerran olen pyörää kuraisen reissun jälkeen huoltaessa havainnut rissan pyörivän todella heikosti: laakeri oli entinen.

Mä pohtisin mieluummin, milloin rissan voi vaihtaa. Mun vastaus olisi, että isomman huollon yhteydessä, kun vaihtaja on muutenkin irti, puhdistettavana ja uudelleen voideltavana. Ajetusta vaihtajasta tulee puhtaana ja voideltuna, kulutusosat vaihdettuna toiminnaltaan uutta vastaava.

Vanhat rissat voi tarkastaa, puhdistaa ja pakata uudesta osasta yli jääneeseen pakkaukseen ja laittaa varastoon, jos ovat vielä kelpoiset palveluun. Jos ajaa vuodet ympäri, niin se päivä tulee, jolloin varastossa makaava käytetty osa onkin tarpeen ja pelastaa päivän.

----------


## nure

^Jos aivan perus rissoilla ajaa niin on aika olematon kustannus jos vaikka kerran vuodessa vaihtaa. Itse yleensä vain putsaan ja voitelen vaihtajan huollon yhteydessä. Nykyään kun ei tarvi (Eikä huvita) ajaa muuta kuin kauniilla kelillä niin taitavat olla suht ikuisia. Forcessa on tuollaiset alumiiniset kevennys rissat niin niiden kulumista täytyy seurailla uteliaisuuttaan.

----------


## Nomppula

Kertokaa, mikä on se muovinen kiekko pyörän takarattaassa /takapakan vieressä? Saako irroittaa vai onko sillä joku merkitys?

----------


## JackOja

> Kertokaa, mikä on se muovinen kiekko pyörän takarattaassa /takapakan vieressä? Saako irroittaa vai onko sillä joku merkitys?



Sillä ei tee mitään jos vaihtajan rajoittimet on oikein säädetty. Periaatteessa estää ketjun joutumisen pakan ja pinnojen väliin. Ota pois vaan, on rumakin kuin mikä. Suotta ei anglofiilit kutsu sitä termillä "dork disk".

TahkoMTB -kisoissa sitä on käytetty Fazerin marjapiirakoiden syömäalustana kun kovat Tampereen ajokoirat tankkaa.

----------


## paaton

> ^Kyllä huomaa toiminnassa. Taitaa olla vielä entisessä Rossariossa vuodelta -96 alkuperäisessä XTR:ssä orkkisrissat eikä nykyinen kuskikaan valita, monta kymmentätuhatta jo ajettu...



Rissoja menee ainakin kahdet vuoteen. Normaalia kulutustavaraa gravellissa.

----------


## nure

No en kyllä moista määrää saanut käytetty, en tiedä onko moni muukaan? Viimeisessä työmatka Konassa oli alumiiniset kiinan tuunausrissat edellisen omistajan jäljiltä ja nelisen vuotta ympärivuoden ajettua aivan kunnossa.

----------


## JackOja

> Rissoja menee ainakin kahdet vuoteen.....







> No en kyllä moista määrää saanut käytetty, en tiedä onko moni muukaan? ...nelisen vuotta ympärivuoden ajettua aivan kunnossa.



Huomaanpa -ja niin varmaan moni muukin- ettei kilometrit käy ilmi viesteistänne. Rissat ja muutkin hammasrattaat kuluvat käytön eivätkä ajan funktiona.

----------


## kauris

> Kertokaa, mikä on se muovinen kiekko pyörän takarattaassa /takapakan vieressä? Saako irroittaa vai onko sillä joku merkitys?







> Sillä ei tee mitään jos vaihtajan rajoittimet on oikein säädetty. Periaatteessa estää ketjun joutumisen pakan ja pinnojen väliin. Ota pois vaan, on rumakin kuin mikä. Suotta ei anglofiilit kutsu sitä termillä "dork disk".
> 
> TahkoMTB -kisoissa sitä on käytetty Fazerin marjapiirakoiden syömäalustana kun kovat Tampereen ajokoirat tankkaa.



Muistan kun joskus lapsena (12-14 vuotiaana ehkä) en keksinyt miten saan sen muovilärpäkkeen pois. Ei mulla tietenkään mitään pakan irroitustyökaluja ollut niin pistin sen muovin lopulta palamaan sytkärillä  :Hymy: 
Ehkä sitä mekaanikon taidot on siitä ajasta vähän kehittyneet  :Hymy:

----------


## paaton

> Huomaanpa -ja niin varmaan moni muukin- ettei kilometrit käy ilmi viesteistänne. Rissat ja muutkin hammasrattaat kuluvat käytön eivätkä ajan funktiona.



Itseasiassa ne kuluu jos ajaa pskoilla keleillä pitkiä lenkkejä. Ne vaan kuluu silmissä.

----------


## JackOja

> Itseasiassa ne kuluu jos ajaa pskoilla keleillä pitkiä lenkkejä. Ne vaan kuluu silmissä.



Mut se aika ei niitä kuluta vaan kilsat.

----------


## nure

^ Täytynee käydä optikolla...

----------


## tchegge_

Kiitos rissakeskustelusta, pistinpä niitä setin tulemaan Hi5bikesilta . 

Lähetetty minun laitteesta Takapalkilla

----------


## paaton

> Mut se aika ei niitä kuluta vaan kilsat.



No joo, mutta kuivassa kelissä hyvin hoidetuilla ketjuilla pystyy ajamaan tosiaan kilometrejäkin törkeän paljon rissoilla. Se märkä hiekka toimii hiomatahnana ja syö sitä muovia tautista vauhtia.

----------


## JackOja

> No joo, mutta kuivassa kelissä hyvin hoidetuilla ketjuilla pystyy ajamaan tosiaan kilometrejäkin törkeän paljon rissoilla. Se märkä hiekka toimii hiomatahnana ja syö sitä muovia tautista vauhtia.



Päivänselvää. Mut ajetut kilometrit rissat kuluttaa eikä kulunut aika.

----------


## #78

Osaisiko kukaan sanoa paljonko pitää/saa olla välystä campan mirage 9 vaihtajan ylemmässä pikku rissassa? Mulla pöydällä verrokkina vain 12s XT ja siinä välys aika pieni. Syksyllä oli epämääräisyyttä vaihtaessa ja nyt päätin purkaa ja putsata niin rissa heiluu joitkin millejä sivusuunnassa. Muutenkin tuntuma kuin ala-asteen puukäsityössä tehdyltä. Hampaat tosin ihan hyvä kuntoiset

----------


## rymy

Mulla on tallissa pyörä, jossa myös Campan 9 takavaihtaja. Kävin sormella koettamassa ylärissan (alkuperäinen) heiluntaa. Onhan siinä aikamoinen välys. Monta milliä. On siis ominaisuus.
Vaihtaa myös epämääräisesti, mutta olen ajatellut johtuvan katkenneesta vaijerisäätöruuvista.

----------


## #78

Jep kiitos paljon. Uskottava se on että klappia kuuluu olla reilusti. Vaihteet tuntui toimivan ihan ok lämpimällä mutta syksyllä muutaman plus asteen kelissä ränttätänttää tuntui riittävän. Kait pitää keskittyä seuraavaksi vaijeriin.

----------


## Lauri H

Miten korjataan sellainen ongelma kun maastopyörän takarengas hankaa yhdessä kohtaa kierrosta takakolmioon kuvan osoittamalla tavalla? Nähdäkseni vanne ei ole havaittavasti kierossa, mutta renkaan tyhjennys, painelu paikoilleen ja uudelleentäyttö ei korjannut asiaa. 
https://ibb.co/ySWLKqY

----------


## nure

^Onkohan aavistuksen suuri rengas runkoon nähden ja jos/kun kaikki renkaat ei aina asennu just niin suoraa vanteelle niin ottaa kiinni.

----------


## Lauri H

Joo, voi olla, tuo on tosiaam WXC -piikkisika, jota mulla ei oo ennen ollut. Musta ei hangannut alusta asti vaan alkoi vasta myöhemmin. Mut, ratkaisu on onneksi niin simppeli, että vähän hävettää etten aiemmin sitä ajatellut: Vaihdan kesäkumit alle ja ensi talveksi sitten etu- ja takakumin paikkaa, edessä kun on vielä eri mallin rengas, jolla tuota ongelmaa ei ollut.

----------


## JackOja

Jollain valmistajalla on sellaisia rungon kaapelistoppareihin tulevia pidikkeitä, joihin saa esimerkiksi jarruletkun tai täyspitkän vaihtajakuoren kiinni siististi. Kenellä niitä on ja mitä ovat nmeltään? Nippuside on tuttu tarvike joo, mutta en halua purkkaviritystä niilllä.

Kelasin Foxcompin Problem Solvers -kataloogin läpi eikä tullut vastaan.

----------


## Kanuuna

> Jollain valmistajalla on sellaisia rungon kaapelistoppareihin tulevia pidikkeitä, joihin saa esimerkiksi jarruletkun tai täyspitkän vaihtajakuoren kiinni siististi. Kenellä niitä on ja mitä ovat nmeltään? Nippuside on tuttu tarvike joo, mutta en halua purkkaviritystä niilllä.
> 
> Kelasin Foxcompin Problem Solvers -kataloogin läpi eikä tullut vastaan.



Et mitään tämmöstä meinaa?

https://www.bike24.com/p2223862.html

----------


## marco1

Näitä ehkä haettiin: https://www.bike24.com/p211734.html

----------


## Aakoo

Virittelin maasturiin tuollaiset joskus, kyllä niillä vaihdevaijerin kuoret on pysyneet paikallaan: https://www.bike24.com/p2117198.html

----------


## JackOja

> Et mitään tämmöstä meinaa?
> 
> https://www.bike24.com/p2223862.html



Ei tuollaista.





> Näitä ehkä haettiin: https://www.bike24.com/p211734.html



Bingo!





> ... https://www.bike24.com/p2117198.html



Joo!

----------


## Aakoo

^Sen verran pitää kyllä sanoa, että snadisti on löysä vaihteiden kuorelle, koska suunniteltu jarruletkulle.

----------


## JackOja

> ^Sen verran pitää kyllä sanoa, että snadisti on löysä vaihteiden kuorelle, koska suunniteltu jarruletkulle.



Sehän ei kai haittaa tai laittaa jotain fylliä väliin? No, purkkaviritys sekin olisi. Mut jos mustaa sähköteippiä kierros ta pari clampin kohdalle.

Ei taida Jagwirea myydä kivijalkakaupat? Foxcompissa paria juttua näköjäään, mut ei noita.

----------


## #78

Työmatkahybridistä 3x9 slx särkyi kammen boorit. Voinko korvata kammet 2x11 deoren kammilla, kun niitä näyttäisi olevan Saksan verkkokaupassa kohtuu hintaan?

----------


## Aakoo

> Sehän ei kai haittaa tai laittaa jotain fylliä väliin? No, purkkaviritys sekin olisi. Mut jos mustaa sähköteippiä kierros ta pari clampin kohdalle.
> 
> Ei taida Jagwirea myydä kivijalkakaupat? Foxcompissa paria juttua näköjäään, mut ei noita.



En mä laittanut mitään, ei se kuori tarvitse kuitenkaan raivokireällä olla.

----------


## hsr

Pyörässä 1x11 voimansiirto, Shimano Deore 5100 takavaihtaja, Sunrace 11-51 pakka. Vaihteet uudesta asti olleet vaikeat saada kohdalleen, nyt n. vuoden vanhana ja alle 1000 km ajettuna ei enää saa säädettyä niin että joka kohdassa pakkaa vaihtuisi molempiin suuntiin kunnolla. Suuremmalle rattaalle vaihtamisen saa toimimaan kutakuinkin tyydyttävästi koko pakan alueella mutta sitten isoimmalta rattaalta seuraavalle vaihtaessa ei ensimmäisellä vaihtajan naksulla vaihdu lainkaan ja seuraavalla menee 2 ratasta kerralla. Jos löysää vaijeria, ei pienemmillä rattailla toimi kunnolla. Korvake vaihdettu, ei vaikutusta. Vaihtaja säädetty Shimanon dealer’s manualin ohjeen mukaan. Mitä tässä vielä voisi tehdä, uusi vaihtaja?

----------


## jalkkis

^ Milloin vaijeri kuorineen on vaihdettu? Ne vaihtoon...

----------


## jame1967

Kompataan ylempää , alkoi tuossa joulua ennen vaihteet oireileen jotka korjaantuivat vaijerin ja kuoren vaihdolla . Ympäri vuoden kun ajaa työmatkaa ja lenkkiä vajaa 10 tonnin , pitää näköjään puolen vuoden välein vaihtaa varmuuden vuoksi.

----------


## hsr

Vuoden vanha pyörä, ajettu ehkä 600 km, lämpimässä säilytetty, ei ole aiemmin näin vähällä käytöllä vaijerit menneet vaihtoon. Ja tuota samaa ongelmaa oli jo aivan uutena, tuolloin sain vaihteet joten kuten säädettyä mutta helppoa se ei ollut.

----------


## TERU

Jossain vähän jumia, kuoren katkaisun jäljiltä pää jäänyt pyöristämättä, takavaihtajan niveliin öljyä tms, jousipalautteisen tekniikan ominaisuus on tuollainen epätarkkuus toiminnassa jo pienellä jumilla. Tuntuu kaikki olevan #askana.
Sitkeätä etsintää vielä.

----------


## jalkkis

No jos korvake on mitatusti suora (ihan sama onko uusi vai vanha) niin vaihtaisin jokatapauksessa vaijerin kuorineen.

Tyhmänä kysyn foorumin viisailta, että toimiiko 11-51 pakka ylipäätään hyvin? Hypyt ovat niin isoja jokatapauksessa, niin voisin kuvitella, että se ei ole ihan pala kakkua jokaiselle vaihtajalle.

----------


## vihtis83

> Tyhmänä kysyn foorumin viisailta, että toimiiko 11-51 pakka ylipäätään hyvin? Hypyt ovat niin isoja jokatapauksessa, niin voisin kuvitella, että se ei ole ihan pala kakkua jokaiselle vaihtajalle.



En ole viisas, mutta ainakin mulla toimii Shimpan Deore 5100-sarjan vaihtaja&11-51 pakka hyvin.

----------


## nure

^XX1 AXS ainakin toimii kuin ajatus...

----------


## Hikeä pintaan

Moi.
Mistähän löytäis Shimanon CS-HG40-8I takapakkan. (Naisten tunturipyörään)
Sopiiko joku vastaava?
Iso kiitos.

----------


## K.Kuronen

^Entiä, mut epäilen, et saattais sopia: https://foxcomp.fi/8v-pakat

----------


## nure

^Eikös kaikki kasin HG:t sovi (suurinpiirtein) keskenään?

----------


## Bndit

> No jos korvake on mitatusti suora (ihan sama onko uusi vai vanha) niin vaihtaisin jokatapauksessa vaijerin kuorineen.
> 
> Tyhmänä kysyn foorumin viisailta, että toimiiko 11-51 pakka ylipäätään hyvin? Hypyt ovat niin isoja jokatapauksessa, niin voisin kuvitella, että se ei ole ihan pala kakkua jokaiselle vaihtajalle.



Mulla on sähköarkipyörässä toi 11-51 pakka, nyt vajaassa vuodessa 3200km mittarissa ja vaihteet toimii kuin uutena, toki ketju on aivan loppu, samoin kaksi pienintä ratasta  :Hymy:  Uusi pakka ja ketjut on odottamassa, mutta en viitsi vaihtaa vielä. Ostin uuteen pakkaan toiset kappaleet noita pienempiä rattaita kun ne vaan kuluu työmatka-ajossa, voi seuraavan kerran vaihtaa vaan ne. Tässä koko voimansiirto:
SHIFTER
Shimano Deore M5100, 11-speed


REAR DERAILLEUR
Shimano Deore RD-M5100, 11-speed


SPROCKET
Shimano Deore CS-M5100, 11-speed


CHAIN
Shimano CN-HG601, 11-speed

----------


## Hikeä pintaan

Kiitos paljon.

----------


## Tulluska

Osaako joku sanoa että kun jarru ja vaihde vaijeri tekee tangossa aika jyrkän mutkan että vaikuttaako jotenkin kulumiseen? molemmat toimii hyvin ja on kyllä jo kestäneet useammat kilometrit mutta olen pohtinut vaan tämmöstä asiaa.

----------


## nure

^Jos mutka on "Luonteva" eikä haittaa toimintaa niin ei pahemmin kannata murehtia, vaihtokamaa kuitenkin ovat.

----------


## MPU

Pitäisi vanhaan titaanirunkoiseen työmatkakulkimeen löytää 26" levyjarrukiekko taakse. Saisi olla vähän paremmalla navalla kuin nuo 70€ kiekot mitä näkyy löytyvän. Käytettykin kelpaa kunhan on kunnossa. Mistä löytyisi?

----------


## Turf Moor

> Pitäisi vanhaan titaanirunkoiseen työmatkakulkimeen löytää 26" levyjarrukiekko taakse. Saisi olla vähän paremmalla navalla kuin nuo 70€ kiekot mitä näkyy löytyvän. Käytettykin kelpaa kunhan on kunnossa. Mistä löytyisi?



Mitenkäs Mavic Crossride?

https://www.bike24.com/p2145635.html

----------


## Santtu75

> Mitenkäs Mavic Crossride?
> 
> https://www.bike24.com/p2145635.html



Itse hommasin tuon Crossriden 27,5" tuumaiset versiot kesäkiekoiksi vanhempaan jäykkäperämaasturiin (sähkö) ja omasta mielestäni kyllä hintaansa nähden ovat oikein mainiot kiekot.

----------


## nure

^CrossRidet takuuvarmaa peruskamaa, 29":set omistanut eikä muuta pahaa sanottavaa kuin paino.

----------


## Tagti

Morjens, toimiiko Sramin Apex 1 liipasimen/vaihtajan kanssa mtb puolen kasetit esim xg-1175? Eli onko yhteensopiva, vai onko tuo apexin kanssa tuleva pg-1130 kasetti jotain muuta.
Vapari on tietenkin eri.
Kiitoksia.

Vastaan itselleni, eli tuli laitettua mtb xg-1175 pakka ja hyvin pelaa apex liipamisella ja vaihtajalla.

----------


## kmruuska

Pyörässä 1x12 SLX -vaihtaja, kasetti ja ketju. Uudesta alkaen vaihtajan kanssa on ollut ongelmia pakan keskivaiheilla. Välillä ei meinaa vaihtaa pienemmälle ja välillä taas suuremmalle. Säädöt on tarkistettu moneen kertaan ja omasta mielestä runko vaikuttaa suoralta vaikka vaikea se on sanoa ilman vertailukohtaa. 

Olen kyllästynyt renklaamaan sen kanssa joten ajattelin vaihtaa. Kysymys kuuluu vaihdanko XTR-vaihtajaan joka kai toimii suoraan Deore-vivuilla vai sijoitanko tuplarahan SRAM GX Eagle AXS -upgradekittiin? Mitä mieltä raati?

----------


## SSGT-92

Mainitset,että "runko vaikuttaa suoralle",tällä tarkoittanet vaihtajan runkoa/häkkiä ?Mitenkäs vaihtajankorvake,onko se tarkistettu ?
Sen ei tarvi paljon olla vino,kun jo alkaa häiritä,ja aseinkin just tolla keskialueella.
Tuo on edullinen tarkistaa/tarkistuttaa.

----------


## Aakoo

^^Onko korvake ja häkki suora? Entäs vaijerin ja kuoren kunto? 

Edit. Sama siis kuin yllä,  ehti ensin.

----------


## nure

Tagti, pointsit AXS:lle ehdottomasti!

----------


## jaston

Mikä ihme mahtaa vaivata Canyon Neuron AL6 (2018) takavaihtajaa? Talvella nastat vaihdettuani ja laitettuani takakiekon takaisin kiinni säädöt oli yhtäkkiä mitä sattuu, säädettiin sitten huollossa kuntoon ja kaikki osatkin oli ok. Korvake uusi, ketju suht uusi, takapakka vielä ok. Nyt sitten taas kun vaihdoin vuorostaan kesäkumit ja käytin takapään irti, niin ketju napsuu ja vaihtaja vaihtaa huonosti. Miten ihmeessä takapään auki käyttäminen sotkee vaihteiden säädöt?

----------


## Kuminauha

Onko kesä ja talvirenkaat eri kiekoilla?

----------


## kmruuska

> ^^Onko korvake ja häkki suora? Entäs vaijerin ja kuoren kunto? 
> 
> Edit. Sama siis kuin yllä,  ehti ensin.



Silmällä katsoen korvakekin on suora. Vaijerin ja kuoren kuntoa en ole tarkistellut. Pitänee katsastaa jos jaksaa.

----------


## #78

Kannattaa katsoa esim jollain viivaimella. Sen ei tosiaan tarvitse paljoa olla vinossa niin vaihtaminen vaikeutuu. Onko voimansiirto puhdas?

----------


## Qilty

> Kannattaa katsoa esim jollain viivaimella. Sen ei tosiaan tarvitse paljoa olla vinossa niin vaihtaminen vaikeutuu. Onko voimansiirto puhdas?



Tai jopa kahdella. Ite katsoin kahdella metalliviivaimella ja kasetista(kun ei se muualle ylety), tässä mitat on tietenkin millejä eli tarvii katsoa tarkasti.

Eli vaihtaja irti ja toinen viivain korvaketta vasten ja yrittää mitata neljästä kohdasta klo 12, 3, 6 ja 9. Mitat pitäis olla varmaan ainakin millin sisällä

Sittemmin oon tehny tohon työkalun vanhasta taka-akselista ja neliöputkesta niin saa samalla kalulla myös oikoa. Ja saahan niitä kaupastakin

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## Aakoo

Jos korvakkeen saa irti, niin sen voi tasaista pintaa vasten tutkia jos tuota työkalua ei satu omistamaan.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Ja kohtuu helppo se suoruus on tarkistaa vaikka pitkällä teräsviivottimella. Viivottimen kun painaa tukevasti siihen vaihtajan kiinnityspintaa vasten, niin etäisyys viivottimesta vanteen reunaan pitäisi olla joka suunnassa suunnilleen sama. Tällöin korvake on yhdensuuntainen takakiekon kanssa.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Oho, nyt vasta tajusin että siellähän oli jo sama ohje kerrottu.  :Hymy:

----------


## Jpukki

https://youtu.be/sWdO4dnu18g

Tommosen suunnilleen väsäsin ja yhden korvakkeen sain suoraksi. Spessun korvake oli niin hienosti muotoiltu ettei siinä ollut suoraa pintaa jota olisi pöytää vasten voinut tarkistaa.

----------


## Qilty

> Jos korvakkeen saa irti, niin sen voi tasaista pintaa vasten tutkia jos tuota työkalua ei satu omistamaan.



Joo, korvakkeen, mutta ei se vielä tarkoita että se olisi suorassa kun on paikallaan. Toki yks juttu vähemmän listassa kun tuon tarkistaa.

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## Qilty

> https://youtu.be/sWdO4dnu18g
> 
> Tommosen suunnilleen väsäsin ja yhden korvakkeen sain suoraksi. Spessun korvake oli niin hienosti muotoiltu ettei siinä ollut suoraa pintaa jota olisi pöytää vasten voinut tarkistaa.



Pelkästä esikatselukuvasta katsomalla sanoisin että aika samanlainen on mullakin. Sillä erolla että on tehty vanhasta taka-akselista kun ei läheltä löytynyt M10x1 pulttia mutta vanha romuvanne löytyi

Lähetetty Savumerkeillä Tapatalkilla

----------


## Aakoo

> Joo, korvakkeen, mutta ei se vielä tarkoita että se olisi suorassa kun on paikallaan. Toki yks juttu vähemmän listassa kun tuon tarkistaa.



Nyt en ymmärrä. Korvake on joko suora tai vääntynyt, mitä väliä sillä on onko se paikallaan vai ei?

----------


## paaton

Monissa laaturungoisskin on ihmeellisiä vinouksia, eli kai tuo korvakeen pohjakin voi olla kenollaan. Vaikka se akselin alle tuleekin.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Ei korvakkeen suoruus ole itse tarkoitus, vaan sen yhdensuuntaisuus takakiekon kanssa. Eli jos esim drop out on vinossa johonkin suuntaan niin se pitää kompensoida korvakkeella. 

Siksi se todellinen suoruus pitää mitata pyörässä kiinnitettynä, ei missään työpöydällä.

----------


## Aakoo

Epäilen että tilanteessa jossa vaihteet ovat ensiksi toimineet hyvin, ja yhtäkkiä eivät enää toimikaan, vika olisikin rungossa. Tai ainakaan sellainen vika, minkä saa korjattua korvaketta vääntämällä. Tuskin ovat tehtaalla korvakkeen vääntäneet vinoon rungon virheitä korjatakseen. Tai no, kaiken maailman jaskaa sitä toisaalta nykyään kaupasta saa.

Ja tosiaan kuten sanoin: jos työkalua ei ole, niin pelkän korvakkeen suoristamalla pintaa vasten *voi* asia korjaantua.

----------


## Olli L

> Mikä ihme mahtaa vaivata Canyon Neuron AL6 (2018) takavaihtajaa? Talvella nastat vaihdettuani ja laitettuani takakiekon takaisin kiinni säädöt oli yhtäkkiä mitä sattuu, säädettiin sitten huollossa kuntoon ja kaikki osatkin oli ok. Korvake uusi, ketju suht uusi, takapakka vielä ok. Nyt sitten taas kun vaihdoin vuorostaan kesäkumit ja käytin takapään irti, niin ketju napsuu ja vaihtaja vaihtaa huonosti. Miten ihmeessä takapään auki käyttäminen sotkee vaihteiden säädöt?



Jospa vaihtaja tulee väännettyä jotenkin väärään asentoon kiekon vaihdon yhteydessä? Onko sellainen mahdollista?

----------


## SSGT-92

> Pyörässä 1x11 voimansiirto, Shimano Deore 5100 takavaihtaja, Sunrace 11-51 pakka. rattaalta seuraavalle vaihtaessa ei ensimmäisellä vaihtajan naksulla vaihdu lainkaan ja seuraavalla menee 2 ratasta



Vaikkakin vain n. vuoden vanha ja vähän ajettu,niin ;voisko olla alkuperäiset rasvat tahi niiden jäänteet,kuivunut liipaisimen mekanismiin ja siksi ei toimi oikein.
 Tuohan varmaan helppo voidella vaikka jollain teflon tjsp. sprayllä . . .
Tämä rasvojen jämähtäminen on yleisemmin ollut paljon ajettujen ja ikääntyneiden vipujen ongelma ,mutta ei kai tuosta voitelusta haittaakaan olisi.

----------


## Metsämuija

Jarrulevyjen sielunelämä - jos haluan suoran jarrulevyn, niin kuinka paljon levyn hinnalla on merkitystä siihen, että levy kestää vääntymättä kiekkojen vaihtoja sun muuta pientä kolautusta. Levy ku levy vai hifistelle kestävämpää?

Nimimerkillä kun keskittämisellä harvemmin on mitään merkitystä.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Epäilen että tilanteessa jossa vaihteet ovat ensiksi toimineet hyvin, ja yhtäkkiä eivät enää toimikaan, vika olisikin rungossa.



No ei, se nyt käsitteli sitä suoruutta noin yleisesti. 

Ja se suoruus on aika helppo tarkistaa vaikka lenkillä. Ketju sinne isoimmalle rattaalle ja pyörä johonkin pystyasentoon nojaamaan. Sitten menee polvilleen ja jostain n metrin päästä takaa katsoo sitä vaihtajaa, niin aika helposti näkee onko vaihtajan häkki yhdensuuntainen takakiekon kanssa. 

Ja sitten ketju takaisin pienimmälle rattaalle, ja sieltä takakiekon yläpuolelta katsoo ja samalla kääntää sitä häkkiä kohti eturatasta, niin aika selkeästi näkee minnepäin se häkki sojottaa. Sen pitäisi osoittaa suoraan eteenpäin. Ei sisään eikä ulos, vaan suoraan eteen. 

Tuo on minuutin parin homma ja se jo aika hyvin kertoo missä kunnossa se korvake on.

----------


## Aakoo

Se häkkikin voi olla vääntynyt, eikä korvake. Ja ylipäätään alumiinisen korvakkeen edestakaisin vääntely työkalulla ei nyt varsinaisesti sitä paranna.

----------


## paaton

> Se häkkikin voi olla vääntynyt, eikä korvake. Ja ylipäätään alumiinisen korvakkeen edestakaisin vääntely työkalulla ei nyt varsinaisesti sitä paranna.



Pehmyttä kamaa ne on. Olen alkanut tarkistamaan ja vääntelemään korvaketta ihan säännöllisesti huoltojen yhteydessä. 
Uusikin on hyllyssä, mutten nää syytä sitä vaihtaa.

----------


## hphuhtin

Onko tällaisella jarrumallilla jotain yksilöivää nimeä?

----------


## SSGT-92

Tuo taitanee olla "tankovälitteinen jarru",tuolla lisää ;https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bicycle_brake .kohdassa ;2.3.3.1Rod-actuated brakes

----------


## Soiski

Jos laitan sinkulaan vaikka 105:n länget niin toimiiko niiden kanssa mitkä vaan flattitangon jarrukahvat?

----------


## TERU

Joten kuten, mutta kun panet nämä, niin toimii paremmin, näissä veto molemmille:
https://www.bike-discount.de/en/tekt....1-eclipse-mtb

----------


## Marsusram

Onko tuossa siis kaksi "asetusta"?
MTB -kahvojen vetosuhde ei ole optimaalinen maantiejarruille. Paras pysyä road -jarruille suunnitelluissa vivuissa.
https://www.bike-discount.de/en/bike...-brake-levers/

----------


## Soiski

> Joten kuten, mutta kun panet nämä, niin toimii paremmin, näissä veto molemmille:
> https://www.bike-discount.de/en/tekt....1-eclipse-mtb



En ymmärrä, veto molemmille?





> Onko tuossa siis kaksi "asetusta"?
> MTB -kahvojen vetosuhde ei ole optimaalinen maantiejarruille. Paras pysyä road -jarruille suunnitelluissa vivuissa.
> https://www.bike-discount.de/en/bike...-brake-levers/



Tätä hieman epäilinkin, kiitän!

----------


## TERU

Paremmat on aidot maantiejarruille tarkoitetut vivut, noissa minun ehdokkaissa on kaksi vetopituutta, unohda mokomat.

----------


## nure

Tuo jarrukahvojen sopivuus aika sekalaista, itsellä oli joskus Kooka Racha kahvat canteilla, V-jarruilla ja mekaanisilla levyillä ja kaikilla toimi aivan mainiosti.

----------


## Runtumaister

Mikä olisi kotikonstein helpoin tapa ilmata Shimanon jarrut? 
Onnistuuko vaikka pelkällä tuollaisella kupilla painovoimaisesti valuttamalla läpi. https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...en-ilmauskuppi

----------


## kauris

Perustapauksessa kupilla ja pullollisella mineraaliöljyä pärjää pitkälle. Siis ilman poistoon. Lisäksi ainakin Etolasta on saanut parilla eurolla metrihintaista sopivan paksuista silikoniletkua jonka on voinut laittaa jarrusatulan päähän kiinni ja nesteen voi sieltä valuttaa muovioussiin. Tai voi hakea apteekista lääkeruiskun jonka saa kiinni siihen silikoniletkun toiseen päähän.

----------


## Jpukki

> Mikä olisi kotikonstein helpoin tapa ilmata Shimanon jarrut? 
> Onnistuuko vaikka pelkällä tuollaisella kupilla painovoimaisesti valuttamalla läpi. https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...en-ilmauskuppi



https://www.amazon.de/EZmtb-Brake-Bl...dDbGljaz10cnVl

Itse ostin ensin kalliin sarjan kun siinä tuli öljy mukana (oli melkein joka paikasta loppu) j sit ostin tollasen halvemman sarjan jossa adapterit, ruiskut (tektroja varten tarttee). Apteekin ruisku toimii myös kunhan siinä on sopiva pää tai adapteri jotta letku pysyy kiinni. Letkun sisämitta joko 4 tai 5mm Shimanon nippaan. Puuilosta löytyy ainakin molempia.

----------


## Handel

Moi,
Shimanon vanhasta Dura Acen 7800 vaihdevivun sisältä katkesi vaihdevaijeri ja tottakai räpläsin niin että vaijerin nuppi sekä muutama säie jäi sisälle. Nuppi sekä säikeet ahdistaa niin että en saa enää naputeltua niitä vivulla näkyviin. Miten ihmeessä tuon nyt saa pois? Ei viitsisi alkaa kokonaan vaihtajaa purkaa.
On tätä ennenkin tapahtunut että vaijeri katkeaa vaihtajan sisälle mutta ei se vaijerin nuppi koskaan ole noin syvälle mennyt...

----------


## nure

^^Settejä löytyy edullisestikin saksanmaalta, omani täydellisenä alle 20€ muistaakseni. Sisältää kaksi ruiskua, letkut ja kaikki sovitteet Shimanon jarruille. 
Yhdet vanhemmat jouduin kahdella ruiskulla täyttämään mutta XT:n takajarru onnistui painovoimaisesti vaikka oli jonkin verran öljyä kadonnut kun letku meni rungon sisään.

----------


## Kimbyyri

Mikä on sen nippelin nimi mikä tulee hissitolpan vaijerin päähän, se ruuvattava malli.

Siis varmaankin joku cable end, mutta pitäisi Suomesta saada tilattua.

----------


## Hikeä pintaan

Moi.

Onko kokemuksia halppis vaihtajasta esim. Bilteman Acerasta?
Naisten tunturiin 24 vaihteinen. 
Shimano Acera takavaihtaja, 7/8-osaa - Biltema.fi

----------


## nure

^Toimivat kuin junan vessa, kylläkin pelkkä sanonta.

----------


## SSGT-92

^^^Pikanippaa varmaan tarkoitat ; https://www.bing.com/images/search?q...m=IGRE&first=1

----------


## Kimbyyri

> ^^^Pikanippaa varmaan tarkoitat ; https://www.bing.com/images/search?q...m=IGRE&first=1



No tämä.

----------


## jalkkis

> Moi.
> 
> Onko kokemuksia halppis vaihtajasta esim. Bilteman Acerasta?
> Naisten tunturiin 24 vaihteinen. 
> Shimano Acera takavaihtaja, 7/8-osaa - Biltema.fi



Mikä vaihtaja on ollut aikaisemmin? Kyllä tuo Acerakin hommansa hoitaa.

----------


## Hikeä pintaan

Acera se myös.
Hain nyt Biltemasta kyseisen mallin,
Näyttää takavaihtajan rissat olevat molemmat saman kokoisia 5cm. Vanhassa mallissa alempi on isompi 6cm onko merkitystä?

----------


## Aakoo

> Moi,
> Shimanon vanhasta Dura Acen 7800 vaihdevivun sisältä katkesi vaihdevaijeri ja tottakai räpläsin niin että vaijerin nuppi sekä muutama säie jäi sisälle. Nuppi sekä säikeet ahdistaa niin että en saa enää naputeltua niitä vivulla näkyviin. Miten ihmeessä tuon nyt saa pois? Ei viitsisi alkaa kokonaan vaihtajaa purkaa.
> On tätä ennenkin tapahtunut että vaijeri katkeaa vaihtajan sisälle mutta ei se vaijerin nuppi koskaan ole noin syvälle mennyt...



Saako työnnettyä toisesta suunnasta uutta vaijeria sisään kahvaan, ja tällä sitten työntää nupin ja vaijerin jämät ulos?

----------


## Handel

> Saako työnnettyä toisesta suunnasta uutta vaijeria sisään kahvaan, ja tällä sitten työntää nupin ja vaijerin jämät ulos?



Ei saa, toinen pää on kokonaan ummessa johon ei voi mitään työntää. Jotenkin se rulla pitäisi saada pyörähtämään väkisin takaisin, eikä siinä ole oikein kunnon pintaa johon tarttua...

----------


## Andylainen

Moi,

onnistuin runttaamaan uuden pyöräni hissitolpan mekanismin hajalle. Muoviset korvakkeet tolpan pohjassa, joihin kaasutolpan vapautusnappiin kiinnittyvä mekanismi kiinnittyy, napsahtivat hajalle kun työnsin tolpan liian syvälle runkoon. Onko näihin universaaliosia, joilla tämän saisi korvattua? Tolppa Rocky Mountainin omaa tuotantoa.

Tolpassa ei ole muuten mitään vikaa, kiusallisen pienen osan takia joudun ostamaan uuden tolpan jos varaosaa ei löydy.

Kyseessä siis tätä vastaava osa, mutta näitä ei ole kovin paljon saatavilla eikä mittoja.
https://www.hi5bikes.fi/tuotteet/osa...t-150mm-170mm/

----------


## Ohiampuja

Minusta tuo kuppi on ihan turha, hyvin on pärjännyt ilmankin. 

Pari halpaa ruiskua ja pätkä letkua riittää ihan mainiosti. Riippuu onko jarrusatulassa ilmausnippa valmiina vai pelkkä tulppa. 

Ja se alaspäin ilmaaminen ei ole fiksua, parempi painaa ruiskulla alhaalta ylöspäin. Näin se jarrusatulakin pysyy öljystä puhtaana.

----------


## xubu

^Mihin ne öljyt siitä kahvan säiliöstä menee kun ei ole kuppia?

----------


## marco1

> Ja se alaspäin ilmaaminen ei ole fiksua, parempi painaa ruiskulla alhaalta ylöspäin. Näin se jarrusatulakin pysyy öljystä puhtaana.



Mutta öljyt on likaisia juurikin satulan sisällä ja muutenkin se jarrusatula on hyvä puhdistaa siinä samalla joten sen öljyyntyminen on yhdentekevää.

----------


## jullli

lääkeruisku menee siihen shimanon kahvan nestereikään suoraan kiinni ruuvaamalla

----------


## xubu

Minäkun olen ilmannut satulasta ylöspäin.

----------


## Marsusram

> Moi,
> 
> onnistuin runttaamaan uuden pyöräni hissitolpan mekanismin hajalle. Muoviset korvakkeet tolpan pohjassa, joihin kaasutolpan vapautusnappiin kiinnittyvä mekanismi kiinnittyy, napsahtivat hajalle kun työnsin tolpan liian syvälle runkoon. Onko näihin universaaliosia, joilla tämän saisi korvattua? Tolppa Rocky Mountainin omaa tuotantoa.
> 
> Tolpassa ei ole muuten mitään vikaa, kiusallisen pienen osan takia joudun ostamaan uuden tolpan jos varaosaa ei löydy.
> 
> Kyseessä siis tätä vastaava osa, mutta näitä ei ole kovin paljon saatavilla eikä mittoja.
> https://www.hi5bikes.fi/tuotteet/osa...t-150mm-170mm/



Mtbr mukaan olisi x-fusion uudelleen brändättynä. 
?Muistuttaako tuota:
https://www.xfusionshox.com/products_detail/44.htm

----------


## nure

Tuossa aivan riittävä setti Shimanolle https://www.bike24.com/p2457466.html ja tuossa toinen missä myös tuo 7mm:n avain https://www.bike24.com/p2270622.html

----------


## jullli

siis lääkeruiskun runko on kuppina siinä kahvanpäässä ilman mäntää. satulasta työnnät toisella ruiskulla nesteet pirttiin

----------


## nure

^Niin joku tumpelo voisi tehdä. Ylempään myös hieman lientä valmiiksi ja HITAASTI alhaalta nestettä ylös niin kauan ettei tule kuplia jne... Hyviä ohjeita kyllä löytyy pilvin pimein.

----------


## #78

Voiko Shimanon R7000 narukahvoilla käyttää 5700 jarruja? Eli onkohan niissä sama vaijerin vetopituus?

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Mutta öljyt on likaisia juurikin satulan sisällä...



Ei se jarrusatulan sylintereiden sisäpuoli sen kummemmin puhdistu kumminpäin sitä öljyä painaa.  :Hymy:  Pääasia että vaihtuu ja huuhtoutuu koko nestemäärä.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Hyviä ohjeita kyllä löytyy pilvin pimein.



Varmaan, onneksi olen löytänyt oman tyylin ja tavan millä homma onnistuu kohtuu helposti ja luotettavasti. Joskus 15-20 vuotta sitten ostin muistaakseni Avidin ilmaussetin. Sen tärkein anti on kourallinen erilaisia nippoja, tähän asti ne on riittäneet kaikkiin jarruihin mitä on vastaan tullut. Ne ruutat ja letkut on jo kertaalleen vaihdettu.  :Hymy: 
Muistaakseni siellä oli myös sarja oliiveja ja niitä tukiholkkeja, tai ainakin nyt siellä pussissa on lajitelma kys.osia.

----------


## Bndit

> 3141570[/URL]]https://www.amazon.de/EZmtb-Brake-Bl...dDbGljaz10cnVl
> 
> Itse ostin ensin kalliin sarjan kun siinä tuli öljy mukana (oli melkein joka paikasta loppu) j sit ostin tollasen halvemman sarjan jossa adapterit, ruiskut (tektroja varten tarttee). Apteekin ruisku toimii myös kunhan siinä on sopiva pää tai adapteri jotta letku pysyy kiinni. Letkun sisämitta joko 4 tai 5mm Shimanon nippaan. Puuilosta löytyy ainakin molempia.



Tässä on erittäin hyvä Shimanon ilmausohje, voitelee samalla männät. Ilmasin juuri elämäni ensimmäisen kerran fillarin jarrun (SLX takajarru), toimi juuri niin kuin videossakin. https://youtu.be/piWBVDh1pTE Edit kannattaa oikeasti tsiigaa niin ei tarvitse hankkia mitään ruiskuja ja letkuja pelkkä kuppi riittää ja toki huoltopukki helpottaa. Syndicaten kisamekaanikko.

----------


## Andylainen

> Mtbr mukaan olisi x-fusion uudelleen brändättynä. 
> ?Muistuttaako tuota:
> https://www.xfusionshox.com/products_detail/44.htm



Kiitos vinkistä! Näyttää kyllä erittäin samanlaiselta. Vielä kun jostain varaosan löytäisi.

----------


## Runtumaister

Tuli laitettua tilaukseen tuommonen Shimanon kuppi samalla kun uudet jarrupalat tilasin. Lääkeruisku myös löytyy, mut jos vielä jostain löytyis pätkä tuommosta ohutta letkua, niin eiköhän niillä jotenki onnistuis toi ilmaus.

----------


## M A

Itse olen kaipaillut jotain klipsua joka pitäisi letkun paikoillaan nipassa, kun ruiskulla työntää nestettä alhaalta ylöspäin. Shimanon kalliimmassa setissä sellainen olisi, mutta ostin pelkän kupin aikoinaan. Siinä on hyvä tuo tulppa, pitää homman siistinä. Ruisku on apteekista ja ohutta silikoniletkua oli jäänyt jemmaan muualta. Varmaan etra myy, myös autotarvikeliikkeistä löytynee sopivaa alipaineletkua...

Pitää kyllä uudestaan ilmailla takajarru piakkoin. Pientä vaeltelua on tuntumassa vaikka kevättalvella ilmasin...

----------


## marco1

> Ei se jarrusatulan sylintereiden sisäpuoli sen kummemmin puhdistu kumminpäin sitä öljyä painaa.  Pääasia että vaihtuu ja huuhtoutuu koko nestemäärä.



Siellä satuloissa sisällä se likainen öljy on, lika tulee tiivisteiden kulumisesta irtoavasta töhnästä, kuumuudesta ja mitälie pölyä sinne pääsee tiivisteiden ohi. Sen möhnän työntäminen kahvaan on hölmöä.

----------


## JussiH

Moi! Suunnittelen vaihtavani maantiepyörän takapakan paremmin tällaiselle ei-betonireidelle sopivaksi. Nyt siinä on 11-25 pakka paikoillaan. Jos vaihdan jonkun 11-28 tai 12-32 pakan tilalle, niin riittääkö vanhan ketjun pituus vai pitääkö ketju uusia samalla? Ja huomaako eron jo vaihtamalla "vain" 11-28 pakka nykyisen tilalle?

----------


## Aakoo

^Oma periaate on se, että ketju uusitaan aina kun takapakka uusitaan. Jos ketju on nyt oikein mitoitettu, niin se on liian lyhyt varsinkin tuolle 11-32 pakalle. Jos vaihdat 11-32 pakan, niin varmista että vaihtaja taipuu sen alle ja häkin kapasiteetti riittää kiristämään ketjua. Mitkä osat pyörässä on?

----------


## nure

Vahva veikkaus että jos nykyistä ketjua ei ole lyhennetty minimiin niin 28 menee muttei 32. Jokatapauksessa ketjun uusiminen järkevää pakan vaihdon yhteydessä jos jonkinkin verran ajettu...

----------


## JussiH

> Mitkä osat pyörässä on?



 Muuten täysi Sora, mutta takavaihtaja on Tiagra. 9-pakka takana. Laitetaan siis samalla uusi ketju, eipä se kovin kallis ole.

----------


## Aakoo

> Muuten täysi Sora, mutta takavaihtaja on Tiagra. 9-pakka takana. Laitetaan siis samalla uusi ketju, eipä se kovin kallis ole.



Mikä malli tarkemmin? Jossain iäisyyden vanhoissa ysivaihtajissa oli maksimi takarattaan koko jotain 27, eli kannattaa varmistaa että toimii isomman pakan kanssa.

----------


## Olli L

^Mallinumero löytyy pinnojen puolelta samoilta kohdilta kuin ulospäin lukee tuo Tiagra. Pienellä RD-jotain.

----------


## JussiH

RD-4500 näkyy olevan.

----------


## Aakoo

> RD-4500 näkyy olevan.



https://si.shimano.com/pdfs/si/SI-5VX0A-000-ENG.pdf

*Largest sprocket: 27T.* 11-28 pakka varmaan vielä toimii, 12-32 tuskin.

----------


## JussiH

Kiitos avusta! Vaihtoehtohan se on sekin, että jättää takapakan tuollaisekseen ja vaihtaa compact- kampisetin tilalle. Mulla on nyt vanhan ajan perus eli 39/53. Sen korvaaminen esim 34/50 olisi varmaan mulle ihan toimiva vaihtoehto.

----------


## TERU

Kampien vaihto on kelpo juttu tuohon tarpeeseen, noihin comppiskampiin on hyvin rattaita, hyvin monenlaisilla piikkiluvuilla, saa sopivat välitykset ja pyörä on kuin uusi.

----------


## hubba

Tyttöystävälle haettiin 3 vaihteinen (torpedo) naistenpyörä. Huomattiin vasta jälkikäteen että jalkajarru ottaa välillä kiinni vasta noin 1/4 kierroksen jälkeen varsinkin 1 vaihteella.

Mistähän tuo johtuu ja voiko korjata?

Jonkun verran noita takanapoja purkanut ja korjaillut mutta siitä on jo aikaa.

----------


## jalkkis

Jaahas, ohjauslaakerin alempi laakeri on täysin jumissa. Ihan tavallisen a headset ulkoisilla kupeilla tuo on mutta meneekö ketuiks jos olettaa tuon olevan ihan normaali EC34/28.6 / EC34/30? Runko on wanha Cicli B Cross Trekking Disc.

Onko muuta keinoa tietää oikea kuppikoko kuin ottaa kupit irti? KVG:lla en ole löytänyt rungon speksejä. Haarukka on ihan normi suora 1 1/8.

----------


## Pulimonni

Itsellä sama tilanne pari viikkoa sitten. Pakko se on ulos saada, jotta saat mitat. Itellä ylä 41mm ja ala 50mm. Eri pyörä, mutta samankokoinen haarukka.

----------


## jalkkis

No sain mä lopulta sen auki mutta onnistuin hukkaamaan yhden kehän kuulan nurtsille... Saaks noita alalaakerin kehiä erikseen? Ihan perus Ritchey Comp tuo olis.

Lähetetty minun MI 9 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Pulimonni

> No sain mä lopulta sen auki mutta onnistuin hukkaamaan yhden kehän kuulan nurtsille... Saaks noita alalaakerin kehiä erikseen? Ihan perus Ritchey Comp tuo olis.
> 
> Lähetetty minun MI 9 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Mulle vaihdettiin pelkkä laakeri, jos on muuten ehjänä. Mut en tiedä myydäänkö kaupoissa erikseen. Jostain huollosta kannattaa kysyä.

----------


## jalkkis

^ Joo tarttee maanantaina soitella lähiliikkeet läpi ja kysyä löytyykö.

Lähetetty minun MI 9 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## PantseO

8-vaihteinen Shimano Altus. Osaisiko joku neuvoa mikä voisi olla vikana alaspäinvaihdossa. Valitsin on todella jäykkä isolta pienelle vaihdettaessa. 4.vaihteen kohdalla valitsin ei enää vaihda ja muuttuu ihan löysäksi. Tutkailin sitä vaihtajan sisällä olevaa jousta mutta en keksinyt mistä tuo voisi johtua. Ylöspäin vaihto tuntuisi toimivan normaalisti.

----------


## Kanuuna

^Vaijeri nakelissa jossain liipaisimen päässä? Yhdessä huoltamassani pyörässä oli juurikin noin, kun vaijerin pää oli lähtenyt pois paikaltaan liipaisimen kolosta (XT M8000) ja kiilasi itsensä jumiin juurikin alaspäin vaihtaessa.

----------


## Kanuuna

Tuli tuossa aamulla avattua XTR M9000 jarrukahva. Kahvan mäntä jumitti. Oli kyllä todella jumissa pohjassa, eikä meinannut lähteä millään liikkeelle. Lopulta kahvan mäntä lähti liikkeelle, kun puristelin ensin jarrusatulan männät pihalle toisella kahvalla, vaihdoin tuon M9000-kahvan tilalle ja puristin jarrusatulan männät takaisin sisään, jolloin paine vapautti kahvan männän pohjasta. Silti oli suuri työmaa saada itse mäntä pois kahvan sisältä, kun oli niin jumissa. Lopulta sain ulos. Hiomapaperilla siivu pois männän parista isoimman halkaisijan kohdasta, mäntä takaisin sisään, kahvan kokoaminen, ilmaus ja nyt on kyllä loistavan tehokas ja palauttava jarru. Huhheijaa.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Kanuunalle pisteet sinnikkäästä duunista, arvostan.

----------


## kauris

Mä yritin vastaavaa joskus guide r jarrulle. En saanut kahvaa enää ehjänä takas kuntoon.

----------


## PantseO

> ^Vaijeri nakelissa jossain liipaisimen päässä? Yhdessä huoltamassani pyörässä oli juurikin noin, kun vaijerin pää oli lähtenyt pois paikaltaan liipaisimen kolosta (XT M8000) ja kiilasi itsensä jumiin juurikin alaspäin vaihtaessa.



Mites tuon voisi tarkistaa? Pyörä on suht uusi joten luulisi vaihteiden olevan ehjät.

----------


## Marsusram

^Katso että vaijerinkuoren päät ovat kunnolla stoppareissaan. 
Ne saattavat pullahtaa pois pesästään jos jotenkin nykäisee, esim. stonga pääsee kiepsahtamaan ääriasentoon tai joku tarttuu kiinni.

----------


## Kanuuna

> Mites tuon voisi tarkistaa? Pyörä on suht uusi joten luulisi vaihteiden olevan ehjät.



Ottaa ton muovisuojan auki ja katsoo. Voi olla, että liipaisin tarvii ottaa tangosta ensin irti. 
Jos pyörä on uusi, niin myyjäliike varmaan voisi vilkaista takuun piikkiin. 

Mutta tämä nyt oli vain arvaus.

----------


## Benny

> No sain mä lopulta sen auki mutta onnistuin hukkaamaan yhden kehän kuulan nurtsille... Saaks noita alalaakerin kehiä erikseen? Ihan perus Ritchey Comp tuo olis.
> 
> Lähetetty minun MI 9 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Monesti pyöräkorjaamoissa on erikokoisia irtokuulia myynnissä. Mallikappaleen kanssa vaan vertailemaan.

----------


## Teemu

Ootte varmaan huomanneet, että Sramin 12s-maastopakassa on semmoinen ihan naurettavan kokoinen 50- tai 52-piikkinen ratas, mitä ei oikeasti tarvitse koskaan. Sitä saattaa vahingossa joskus tulla käytettyä, mutta sellaista paikkaa ei vielä ole tullut, mikä ei myös 2. isoimmalla (42t?) olisi noussut.

Onko olemassa 12-lehtistä xd-pakkaa, jossa suurin ratas olisi 42-46t? Xdr-vaparille on, mutta semmoista ei xd-runkoon saa laitettua. Vai pitäiskö vaan downgreidata voimansiirto takaisin 11-vaihteiseksi?

----------


## TheMiklu

En oo huomannut. Monesti tullu kyllä käytettyä. 
Kokeile vaihtaa eturatas isompaan. Laskureilla voit selvitellä kadensseja ja ajonopeuksia. Netistä löytyy gear ratio calculator hakusanoilla.

----------


## Benny

> Ootte varmaan huomanneet, että Sramin 12s-maastopakassa on semmoinen ihan naurettavan kokoinen 50- tai 52-piikkinen ratas, mitä ei oikeasti tarvitse koskaan. Sitä saattaa vahingossa joskus tulla käytettyä, mutta sellaista paikkaa ei vielä ole tullut, mikä ei myös 2. isoimmalla (42t?) olisi noussut.
> 
> Onko olemassa 12-lehtistä xd-pakkaa, jossa suurin ratas olisi 42-46t? Xdr-vaparille on, mutta semmoista ei xd-runkoon saa laitettua. Vai pitäiskö vaan downgreidata voimansiirto takaisin 11-vaihteiseksi?



Tossa on ainakin muutama. Ei ehkä halvimmasta päästä, mutta todennäköisesti halvempaa, kuin uusia voimansiirtoa.

https://www.bike24.com/p2322537.html

https://www.bike-discount.de/en/e-th...speed-cassette

https://www.bike24.com/p2402848.html

https://www.bike24.com/p2353500.html

----------


## Zykkel

Pitäisi yhteen Shimanon jarruun jarruletku vaihtaa. Kaapissa olisi iskemätön:
XLC BR-X05 -jarruletku – Polkupyörän jarrut – Pyöräilytarvikkeet ja varaosat – Pyöräily – Urheilu – Verkkokauppa.com Voisikohan tuota letkua käyttää ja mahdollisesti myös oliivia ja inserttiä? Shimanon orkkis letku on SM-BH59. Oliivi on hiukan erinäköinen Tektro/Shimano mutta insertti ei hirveän paljoa eroa tai voi olla jopa sama?

----------


## nure

Sen verran halpaa kamaa etten alkaisi leikkimään, voi olla aika sotku kun sylkee öljyt ulos. Nuo jarrut taitaa olla vanhempaa/halvempaa sarjaa ja nykyiset insertit eikä oliivit toimi. Toisaaltaan, ainahan sitä voi kokeilla.

----------


## Zykkel

> Sen verran halpaa kamaa etten alkaisi leikkimään, voi olla aika sotku kun sylkee öljyt ulos. Nuo jarrut taitaa olla vanhempaa/halvempaa sarjaa ja nykyiset insertit eikä oliivit toimi. Toisaaltaan, ainahan sitä voi kokeilla.



Mittailin hiukan jo kärsineellä työntömitallani letkujen ulkomittoja ja tuo XLC/Tekro on suunnilleen 5,5mm ja Shimano 5,0mm. Voi olla että en edes saisi Shimanon oliivia tuohon XLC/Tektron letkuun pujotettua? Täytynee jostain SM-BH59 letku osineen hommata.

----------


## jalkkis

Satulatolpan ilmoitettu mitta, onko se satulan kiskoista tolpan päähän vaiko vaan se putkiosa (joka uppoaa satulaputkeen)?

----------


## Marsusram

^Yleensä satulakiskoista putken alapäähän.

----------


## Nickname

Kun ei ole tarvinnut milloinkaan ostaa nestejarruja pyörään niin kysyn tuleeko ne aina valmiiksi ilmattuina? Jossain olen nimittäin nähnyt mainosteksin missä sanottiin jarrujen olevan valmiiksi ilmattu, eli nesteet olisi jo sisässä.

----------


## paaton

Kai ne yleensä tulee, mutta kannattaa kyllä ostaa samalla tarvittavat ilmaustyökalut. Yleensä kaapeleissa on reilusti liikaa pituutta. 

Vaikka lyhennyksestä selviäisikin ilman ilmausta, niin tulet tarvitsemaan ilmausta vielä joskus.

----------


## nure

^^Yleensä valmiita asennettaviksi mutta letkut todella liian pitkät. Joissakin sarjoissa valmiiksi mukana oliivi ja insertti eikä lyhentäminen ole rakettitiedettä. Tietysti oma luku on rungot joissa sisäiset viennit. 
Viimeksi omasta projektista lyhensin, takajarrun letkun laitoin kulkemaan rungon sisälle ja etujarrua vain lyhensin. Etujarrua ei tarvinut ilmata ja takajarrukin hoitui yläkautta. Ilmaussetti kyllä hyödyllinen hankinta, parilla kympillä saa jo riittävän.

----------


## paaton

Niin shimanon maantiejarruja ei käytännössä pysty ilmaamaan ilman yläkannua.

----------


## #78

Nyt kun tankonauhat on vaihdossa niin jos uusis samalla vaijerit. Onko merkitystä mitkä vaijerit ja kuoret (vaihde/jarru) laittaa r7000 kahvojen kaveriksi?

----------


## nure

^^En huomannut että kyse maantiejarruista.

^Itse käyttänyt pitkälti JagWiren vaijereita, maantiepyörässä nyt jotkut kevyet. Toisaaltaan jos ei halvimpia hanki niin kaikilla tulee toimeen.

----------


## paaton

> Nyt kun tankonauhat on vaihdossa niin jos uusis samalla vaijerit. Onko merkitystä mitkä vaijerit ja kuoret (vaihde/jarru) laittaa r7000 kahvojen kaveriksi?



SP41 kuorta ja  opit-slick sisään. Tämä kombo taitaaa olla halvemmissakin seteissä.

 Jarruvaijeriksi kannattaa laittaa duran polymer vaijerit. Ne ovat oikeasti kevyemmät käyttää. Koko setti tietystikkin. Noi polymer vaijerit sitten vaatii myös r7000/8000/9100 tason jarrut. Ei saa asentaa vanhoihin.

Edit: Itseasiassa kannattaa ottaa tämä vaijerisetti, koska mukana tulee myös takavaihtajan lyhyt pätkä rs900 kuorta. Tällaista en ole aiemmin huomannut myynnissä.

----------


## Arosusi

> Noi polymer vaijerit sitten vaatii myös r7000/8000/9100 tason jarrut. Ei saa asentaa vanhoihin.



Joskus noita polymer vaijereita katselin ja ihmettelin mikä tuossa on jujuna. Esim Ultegran BR-6800 on aika samanlaiset kuin R8000. 
Eikö vaijerit pysy kiinni lukituksessa? 
Muiden valmistajien jarrut?
???

----------


## paaton

> Joskus noita polymer vaijereita katselin ja ihmettelin mikä tuossa on jujuna. Esim Ultegran BR-6800 on aika samanlaiset kuin R8000. 
> Eikö vaijerit pysy kiinni lukituksessa? 
> Muiden valmistajien jarrut?
> ???



Just se, eli eivät välttämättä pysy kiinni normaalin pultin alla kuoren liukkauden vuoksi. Uusissa shimanoissa on erillainen kiinnitys vaijerille.

----------


## #78

Jep kiitti. Taidan kokeilla noita da9000 vaijereita. Jos en paikallisista löydä niin pitänee tilata verkkokauppa.comista, niin ei tarttee odotella.

----------


## M A

Saakohan tektron v-jarruihin varaosana sitä osaa mihin kiinnittyy se jousi? Jousen kiristysruuvin kierteet on menneet toiselta puolen. Toimivat ihan ok ilmankin, saa keskitettyä ainakin tällä hetkellä, mutta olishan se kiva jos säätövaraa olisi...

----------


## Kanuuna

> Saakohan tektron v-jarruihin varaosana sitä osaa mihin kiinnittyy se jousi? Jousen kiristysruuvin kierteet on menneet toiselta puolen. Toimivat ihan ok ilmankin, saa keskitettyä ainakin tällä hetkellä, mutta olishan se kiva jos säätövaraa olisi...



Itse laitoin Tektron Oryx vanhaan länkeen käytetyn flättipolkimen piikin. Sitten korkkasi muutaman vuoden päästä kierteet längestä, joten toispuoleisesti on siitä lähtien kiristelty palautusjousta. Kun en ole viitsinyt uusia jenkojakaan tehdä ja homma on toiminut nykyisellään.
Mutta siis uusi jenkakin voisi olla poikaa. 
Ei vastausta kysymykseen.

----------


## M A

Eihän tuollainen koko jarru maksa kuin 10-15€, mutta periaatteen vuoksi ärsyttäisi vaihtaa tuollaisen vian takia... No toistaiseksi toimii ilman kiristelyä niin antaa olla, voipi olla että menee tuolla hamaan ikuisuuteen

----------


## rymy

Olen laittanut samanlaisessa tilanteessa sopivan puu-/peltiruuvin tilalle. Hyvin on toiminut.

----------


## korhone

Cyclon (~10 vuotta vanha Focus Mares Ax 3, 2x9, V-jarruilla) vasen vaihtaja ei halua tiputtaa pienemmälle eturattaalle. Siis nimenomaan se vaihtajan vipu, tuntuu että se ei ota kiinni siihen johonkin, mihin sen pitäisi. Aikansa kun räpeltää, niin jostain reunalta se lopulta tarttuu ja saa vaihteen vaihdettua. Jotkut Tiagrat ne vissiin on. Onkohan moisille jotain tehtävissä itse/huollossa, vai meneekö vaihtohommiksi? Ja jos menee, niin mikä siihen menee? Toimiiko tämän päivän Tiagra 2x10 kahva (vasen) tai Sora 2x9?

----------


## TERU

Saa etuvaihtajan toimimaan noillakin kahvoilla, kunhan jonkinlainen tönäri homman tekee.

Huoltona tai siis säätönä vois yrittää löysätä vähän vaijeria ja säätää vaihtajan alarajoitinruuvilla ketju pienemmällä rattaalla sopivan lähelle ratasta, nyt vaijerin ei tarvitse olla kuin sen verran kireällä, että se vetää isommalle oikeaan kohtaan. Säädettäessä takana ketju isoimalla rattaalla. 
Yleensä vaijerin kireydeksi riittä sellainen löysät pois taso. Sitten jokin on rikki jos tällä ei toimi, kahvan mekanismiin suhaus öljyä, tietty.

----------


## paaton

> Cyclon (~10 vuotta vanha Focus Mares Ax 3, 2x9, V-jarruilla) vasen vaihtaja ei halua tiputtaa pienemmälle eturattaalle. Siis nimenomaan se vaihtajan vipu, tuntuu että se ei ota kiinni siihen johonkin, mihin sen pitäisi. Aikansa kun räpeltää, niin jostain reunalta se lopulta tarttuu ja saa vaihteen vaihdettua. Jotkut Tiagrat ne vissiin on. Onkohan moisille jotain tehtävissä itse/huollossa, vai meneekö vaihtohommiksi? Ja jos menee, niin mikä siihen menee? Toimiiko tämän päivän Tiagra 2x10 kahva (vasen) tai Sora 2x9?



Kuulostaa rikkonaiselta vaijerilta. Tai sitten kahva on täynnä moskaa. 

Tsekkaat ensin vaijerin. Jos on ehjä, niin sen jälkeen kahvakumit pois, keula alaspäin ja vuorotellen koneiston sisään brake-cleaneria ja paineilmaa. Ehkä painevesikin toimii, mutta kahva pitää tietysti saada täysin kuivaksi vesipesun jälkeen. Sitten perään jotain ohutta sprayvoitelua ja rasvaa vielä päälle.

----------


## Tulluska

Onko nuille nykyajan flat polkimien välyksille jotain ite tehtävissä? Uudelleen rasvaaminen ja kiristäminen ei ole auttanut kuin hetkeksi.

----------


## kauris

Varmaan täysin merkki- ja mallikohtaista. Välyksen säädöstä en ole kyllä kuullut polkimien kohdalla mutta osaan saattaa saada varaosina jotain tilalle. Luultavasti uuden ostoksi kuitenkin menee. Ja ehkä kannattaa vaihtaa merkkiä jos ei mahdottoman pitkään kestäneet.

----------


## K.Kuronen

Jos valmistajalla on tarjota huolto-ohje, niin ehkä siitä selviää. Shimanolta löytyy ainakin ja laakerivälykset ovat kohtuu helposti säädetttävissä, vaikka ei välttämättä kaikissa malleissa.

----------


## JackOja

Nyt pitäisi ensin määrittää "nykyajan flat poljin". Ei ne kaikki ole samanlaisia. Yksinkertaisinta olisi kertoa kyseessä olevan polkimen merkki ja malli.

----------


## Tulluska

Pari eri merkkiä testannu, tarkotan sitä sisempää muovista/nailon liukulaakeria, taitaa suurimmasa osasa olla tuo laakeri malli?

----------


## nure

^Merkki vois olla poikaa. Vähemmän flättien kanssa touhunnut mutta hyvin simppeliä ainakin Shimanon säätö ja pitänyt säädöt.

----------


## Marsusram

Puslan väljyyttä ei voi säätää kuin vaihtamalla pusla.
Rasvan ahtaminen väliin hieman hillitsee kolinaa.
Liukulaakereita käytetään etenkin halvemmissa polkimissa niiden yksinkertaisuuden vuoksi. Keraamiset kestävät muovisia paremmin. Kuulalaakerit kantavat päittäistäkin kuormaa ja ovat säädettävissä, haittana kova kuorma pieneen laakeriin.

----------


## niinau

Olisin laittanut "mistä näitä saa... "-ketjuun mutta en ole keksinyt tarvikkeelle nimeä. 
Eli tarkoitus olisi vaihtaa cyclocrossiin vaihdevaijerit kun edellisillä ei oikein pelitä, mutta paksun vaijerikuoren lisäksi tarvitsisi ohutta muovikuorta muutamaan paikkaan. Vaijerit on ennen olleet ohuen kirkkaan muovikuoren sisässä rungon sisällä ja rungon alaosan kiinnikkeen kohdilla, mutta tuollaista kuorta ei tullut Shimanon vaijerisetissä. Millään en Googlaamalla löytänyt tuolle ohuelle muoville nimeä, osaisiko joku vinkata mistä sellaista kannattaa etsiä? Ja jos saisi ihan Suomesta nettipuljusta niin olisi plussaa.

----------


## Marsusram

Tuollaistako tarkoitit, mikä se nyt olisikaan suomeksi?

https://r2-bike.com/SHIMANO-Cable-Li...-Wires-1800-mm
Edit: Bikesterissä "suojus"
https://www.bikester.fi/capgo-bl-vai...m-M123752.html

----------


## niinau

Kiitokset, pistin tilaukseen tuota ekaa!
Itseasiassa tilasin aiemmin itse tuota Bikesterin "suojusta" luullen että se on oikeaa tavaraa ja se oli kyllä ihan vastaavaa Shimanon setin perus ulkokuoren kanssa, eli metallikuori jonka päällä muovi... Mutta ompahan nyt sinistä sellaista niin sopii pyörän väreihin.

----------


## arctic biker

Teflon-Cable Liner for Schift-/Brake Wires 1800mm

----------


## Waverunner

Meni ketjut poikki Insera X-Cross pyörästä. 

Olen tässä Pk-seudulla. Kannattaako ostaa suoraan uudet ketjut vai saisiko noi vain uudella liitospalalla kiinni jos vie huoltoliikkeeseen?

----------


## TERU

Uutta liitospalaa vaan, jos ei monia tuhansia ajettu. 
Pakka menee myös vaihtoon uudella kettingilla, jos monia tuhansia ajetu.
KMC liitintä ja ajo jatkuu.

----------


## Waverunner

Ok, kiitos nopeasta vastauksesta. 

Tuota takapakka asiaa en miettinyt, onkohan vähän myyntimiesten keksimä juttu lisämyynniksi vai onko tosiaan niin että uusilla ketjuilla ei voi vanhaa takapakkaa käyttää?

Kannattaako kokeilla pelkät ketjut ensin? Tarkoitus minimoida kulut kun tuo pyörä ihan kauppareissuihin vain.

----------


## jone1

Uusi ketju hyppii pakan hampaiden yli kun pistää reilusti painetta pedaaleihin. Siis jos pakka liian kulunut.
Itellä roadlitessä panin 15000km kohdalla taas uuden ketjun ja hyppi yli niin ajellut sitten vanhoilla venyneillä ketjuilla voimansiirtoa loppuun. Nyt mittarissa 28000km.
Pelaa vielä ok mutta kesällä ajattelin uusia kaikki rattaat. Dura acen rattaat kyseessä.

----------


## JackOja

Eturatta(iss)akin voi esiintyä luistoa uudella ketjulla jos on paljon ajettu.

----------


## Santtu75

Ex:lle hommattiin kevättalvella ihan asiallinen (hintaansa nähden) jäykkäperä maastosähkis joka on muuten aivan pätevä peli komponenteiltaan, mutta jarruina nuo Shimanon halvimmat MT-200 jarrut jotka ei maastossa kyllä tunnu toimivan muun pyörän tasolla. Onko noiden toimintaa mahdollista parantaa mitenkään helposti (uudet palat + levyt yms.) vai onko ainoa vaihtoehto vaihtaa vain kokonaan paremmat tilalle?

----------


## nure

^Jos Shimanossa haluaa pysyä niin SLX oiva vaihtoehto. Kaverin pyörään juuri vastaavan vaihdon tein ja selkeästi parani. Toisaaltaan nuo halpikset meni vanhaan teräs täysjäykkään kaupunki käyttöön eikä nekään aivan surkeat ole.

----------


## Santtu75

> ^Jos Shimanossa haluaa pysyä niin SLX oiva vaihtoehto. Kaverin pyörään juuri vastaavan vaihdon tein ja selkeästi parani. Toisaaltaan nuo halpikset meni vanhaan teräs täysjäykkään kaupunki käyttöön eikä nekään aivan surkeat ole.



Itsellä vaihtuu (sähkö)täpäriin viikon sisällä nuo SLX:n nelimäntäiset varsiot (alkuperäisissä Shimanon 420:ssä on nuo jarrun männät takellellut sen verran usein että hermot meni, enkä niihin ehan täysin tyytyväinen ole ollut muutenkaan...), luotto siihen että on hyvät, on korkealla...

Mutta nuo SLX:t olisivat "helmiä sioille" tuossa tapauksessa mistä kyselin, kun ei kyseinen kuski tuli ikinä "niin hyviä" jarruja omalla ajollaan tarvitsemaan. Ja saattaa olla että minua harmittaa noiden MT-200:n toiminta enemmän kuin kuskin/pyörän omistajan, niin saattaa olla että häntä ei innosta laittaa 300€:a (kun levyt varmasti vaihtuisi myös) jarrujen vaihtoon...
Siksi meinasin voisiko nuo MT-200:t saada hieman parannettua vaikkapa uusilla paloilla ja levyillä (itseltäni esim. löytyisi melkein uudet SM-RT64 levyt mitkä voisin tuohon käyttää).
Eli kyseessä siis tosiaan EX-naisystäväni pyörä joka on "minun vastuullani", mutta en nyt kuitenkaan viitsisi itse siihen kauheita summia laittaa ja omistajalle saattaa olla vaikea perustella miksi pitäisi muutama satanen laittaa osiin rahaa kiinni kun hän niin niin tyytyväinen uuteen (alle 2kk. ollut käytössä) pyöräänsä...
Levyinähän tuossa pyörässä on Shimanon SM-RT10 180mm levyt, jotka käsittääkseni ovat myöskin ne Shimanon halvimmat jarrulevy versioit.

----------


## Kanuuna

^Joko jarrujen kunnollinen sisäänajo, palojen vaihto, levyjen vaihto (isompiin), ilmaus…
Mikä on ongelmana? Tehoa uupuu, kahva painuu pohjaan, tuntuma, männät liian kaukana levystä,…?
Kyllä nuo Shimpan halvimmatkin pitäisi saada tarpeeksi hyvin toimimaan (aloittelevalle kuskille (?) riittäväksi)

----------


## Kuminauha

Isompien levyjen laittaminen pitäisi vähän parantaa tehoja. Samalla voisi ehkä metallipaloilla saavuttaa vähän lisää. Noitten halvimpien levyjen kanssa ei voi metallipaloja käyttää shimanon ohjeem mukaan.

Lisäksi shimanolta ei saa omaa metallipalaa noihin satuloihin (B01S palat) mutta on kolmannen osapuolen valmistajia joilta niitä on saatavilla, esim https://www.bike-discount.de/en/quax...isc-brake-pads

Kohtuu halpa kokeilu olisi nuo RT64 levyt ja vaikka jotkut metallipalat....

----------


## Jarppiii

Etunapa HB-M510. Täristää ja jurnuttaa joten ilmeisesti laakerit entiset. Mitä tarvitsen? Uudet kuulat ja kartiot? Löytyykö sopivat suunnilleen joka pyöräkaupasta vai onko erikoistavaraa?

----------


## Olli L

https://si.shimano.com/pdfs/ev/EV-HB-M510-1894.pdf

Kuulia varmasti löytyy kaupasta, mutta noiden kartioiden(kin) kohdalla Shimano on tehnyt elämän vaikeaksi, niitä löytyy tsiljoona erilaista, yhteensopivaa tai -sopimatonta. Auki vain ja ihmettelemään.

----------


## Santtu75

> ^Joko jarrujen kunnollinen sisäänajo, palojen vaihto, levyjen vaihto (isompiin), ilmaus…
> Mikä on ongelmana? Tehoa uupuu, kahva painuu pohjaan, tuntuma, männät liian kaukana levystä,…?
> Kyllä nuo Shimpan halvimmatkin pitäisi saada tarpeeksi hyvin toimimaan (aloittelevalle kuskille (?) riittäväksi)



Ongelma on omasta mielestäni tehon puute (ja tietty tunnottomuus). Kahva ei painu pohjaan vaan siinä tuntuu ihan asiallinen "vaste" kun sitä alkaa puristamaan eli sinänsä toiminta vaikuttaisi olevan ihan ok. Mutta ei vain tunnu kunnolla pysähtyvän.
Sisäänajo tehty minun ohjeilla mutta ei itseni toimesta, eikä jarruja ole ilmattu kun tehdasuusi pyörä (eikä itsellä ilmausvehkeitä).

Pitää miettiä josko testaisi metallipaloja ja noita itselleni turhia RT64 levyjä (ja tekisi hyvän sisäänajan niille itse), jos niistä löytyisi hieman lisätehoa jarruihin.

----------


## jalkkis

> Etunapa HB-M510. Täristää ja jurnuttaa joten ilmeisesti laakerit entiset. Mitä tarvitsen? Uudet kuulat ja kartiot? Löytyykö sopivat suunnilleen joka pyöräkaupasta vai onko erikoistavaraa?



Ekaka voisi katsoa miltä nykyiset näyttävät ja kenties putsaus ja uudet rasvat?

Lähetetty minun XQ-BC52 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## nure

^^Kannattaa tarkistaa että useilla keuloilla levyn maksimikoko, siis 200millistä ei välttämättä suositella.

----------


## Sfb

> Isompien levyjen laittaminen pitäisi vähän parantaa tehoja. Samalla voisi ehkä metallipaloilla saavuttaa vähän lisää. Noitten halvimpien levyjen kanssa ei voi metallipaloja käyttää shimanon ohjeem mukaan.
> 
> Lisäksi shimanolta ei saa omaa metallipalaa noihin satuloihin (B01S palat) mutta on kolmannen osapuolen valmistajia joilta niitä on saatavilla, esim https://www.bike-discount.de/en/quax...isc-brake-pads
> 
> Kohtuu halpa kokeilu olisi nuo RT64 levyt ja vaikka jotkut metallipalat....



Saa shimanoltaki. E01S.

----------


## Kuminauha

^Aivan, I stand corrected...

Hämäs kun ei ollu listattu Mt200 satulan jarrupalanlistaan....

----------


## T33mupa

missähän vika kun 60km ajettu shimano deore m5100:sta ei meinaa saada säädöille? isoimmilla vaihteilla tuntuu että pitäisi kiristää vaijeria, mutta sitten taas 1-->2 vaihto tökkii niin että tuntuu että vaijeria pitäisi löysätä. Alkuun laitoin tuo sisäänajon puutteen piikkiin enkä älynnyt ettää fiksuinta olisi ollut viedä pyörä takaisin liikkeeseen, kun ei tuota ollut selvästi säädetty ajokuntoon loppuun asti, mutta nyt kun tuolla on hetki ajettu niin eihän tuohon kehtaa vaatia säätöä liikkeen piikkiin

----------


## kauris

Uuden ketjun ns. tehdasrasvat voivat olla aika jäykkiä ja vaikeuttavat vaihtamista. Vaihtajan rissat saattavat myös olla väärällä etäisyydellä takapakan rattaista (ns. b-tension ruuvin oikea säätö). Jos pyörän ketjulinja on myös kovin vino kuten nykypyörissä isoilla takapakoilla saattaa olla, on parin isoimman rattaan toimintaa vaikea saada sujuvaksi. Lähinnä pitäisi aiheuttaa ongelmaa kuitenkin enemmän siinä, että ketju ei pysy isoimmalla rattaalla kun yrittää polkea taaksepäin. Mutta vino ketjulinja tarkoittaa siis sitä, että eturatas on aika sivussa takapakan isoimmista rattaista ja ketju kulkee siis hyvin vinossa. 

edit. Sekin on mahdollista, että rajoitinruuvi (joka estää ketjun menemisen takapakan yli pinnojen väliin) on säädetty aavistuksen liian lähelle. Eli tahtoo estää vaihtoa sille kaikista isoimmalle takarattaalle. Jos sitä yrität kompensoida kiristämällä vaijeria niin saattaa juuri ja juuri nousta isoimmalle mutta tosiaan silloin estyy tai vaikeutuu toiseen suuntaan vaihtaminen. Kaiken kaikkiaan vaijerin kireys tulisi säätää kuntoon siellä enemmän pakan keskivaiheilla. Vaikka 5 rattaalla suurimmasta päästä laskien yrität asettaa ketjun oikeaan kohtaan. Silleen, että ei ihan hankaa seuraavaan isompaan rattaaseen. Tällöin jos kaikki muut säädöt on kunnossa (rajoitinruuvit, b-tension ja suora vaihtajankorvake), pitäisi ketjun kulkea myös aivan isoimmille ja pienimmille rattaille. 

Yleensä ongelmat vaihtamisessa johtuvat kuitenkin hieman vinoon menneestä vaihtajan korvakkeesta tai siitä, että vaihtajan kiinnityspultti on päässyt löystymään. Sinun tapauksessa näistä ei kuitenkaan ole varmaan kyse kun pyörä on aivan uusi. 

Jos ostit pyörän liikkeestä ja ongelmia on tuossa suhteessa niin kyllä minä kehtaisin tarvittaessa mennä pyytämään auttamaan / laittamaan kuntoon/ katsomaan onko jossain jotain vikana kun ei meinaa toimia.

edit. tarkoititko isoimmilla vaihteilla niitä fyysiseltä kooltaan isoimpia takarattaita eli kevyimpiä vaihteita vai pienimpiä takarattaita ei eli raskaimpia 1-2 vaihdetta?
Itse kirjoitin yllä kevyimmistä vaihteista eli isoimmista takarattaista. Jos ongelma onkin pienimmät rattaat niin syynä saattaa olla myös aavistuksen liian pitkäksi jätetty ketju. Jos ketju ei pysy kireällä niin vaihtaminen voi olla epätäsmällistä. Tai jos ketju olisi liian lyhyt, voi vaikeuttaa isoimmille rattaille nousua.

----------


## T33mupa

> Uuden ketjun ns. tehdasrasvat voivat olla aika jäykkiä ja vaikeuttavat vaihtamista. Vaihtajan rissat saattavat myös olla väärällä etäisyydellä takapakan rattaista (ns. b-tension ruuvin oikea säätö). Jos pyörän ketjulinja on myös kovin vino kuten nykypyörissä isoilla takapakoilla saattaa olla, on parin isoimman rattaan toimintaa vaikea saada sujuvaksi. Lähinnä pitäisi aiheuttaa ongelmaa kuitenkin enemmän siinä, että ketju ei pysy isoimmalla rattaalla kun yrittää polkea taaksepäin. Mutta vino ketjulinja tarkoittaa siis sitä, että eturatas on aika sivussa takapakan isoimmista rattaista ja ketju kulkee siis hyvin vinossa. 
> 
> edit. Sekin on mahdollista, että rajoitinruuvi (joka estää ketjun menemisen takapakan yli pinnojen väliin) on säädetty aavistuksen liian lähelle. Eli tahtoo estää vaihtoa sille kaikista isoimmalle takarattaalle. Jos sitä yrität kompensoida kiristämällä vaijeria niin saattaa juuri ja juuri nousta isoimmalle mutta tosiaan silloin estyy tai vaikeutuu toiseen suuntaan vaihtaminen. Kaiken kaikkiaan vaijerin kireys tulisi säätää kuntoon siellä enemmän pakan keskivaiheilla. Vaikka 5 rattaalla suurimmasta päästä laskien yrität asettaa ketjun oikeaan kohtaan. Silleen, että ei ihan hankaa seuraavaan isompaan rattaaseen. Tällöin jos kaikki muut säädöt on kunnossa (rajoitinruuvit, b-tension ja suora vaihtajankorvake), pitäisi ketjun kulkea myös aivan isoimmille ja pienimmille rattaille. 
> 
> Yleensä ongelmat vaihtamisessa johtuvat kuitenkin hieman vinoon menneestä vaihtajan korvakkeesta tai siitä, että vaihtajan kiinnityspultti on päässyt löystymään. Sinun tapauksessa näistä ei kuitenkaan ole varmaan kyse kun pyörä on aivan uusi. 
> 
> Jos ostit pyörän liikkeestä ja ongelmia on tuossa suhteessa niin kyllä minä kehtaisin tarvittaessa mennä pyytämään auttamaan / laittamaan kuntoon/ katsomaan onko jossain jotain vikana kun ei meinaa toimia.
> 
> edit. tarkoititko isoimmilla vaihteilla niitä fyysiseltä kooltaan isoimpia takarattaita eli kevyimpiä vaihteita vai pienimpiä takarattaita ei eli raskaimpia 1-2 vaihdetta?
> Itse kirjoitin yllä kevyimmistä vaihteista eli isoimmista takarattaista. Jos ongelma onkin pienimmät rattaat niin syynä saattaa olla myös aavistuksen liian pitkäksi jätetty ketju. Jos ketju ei pysy kireällä niin vaihtaminen voi olla epätäsmällistä. Tai jos ketju olisi liian lyhyt, voi vaikeuttaa isoimmille rattaille nousua.



rajat sain säädettyä kuntoon ja molemmissa päissä siis vikaa, fyysisesti pienemmillä rattailla hankaluuksia vaihtaa fyysisesti isoimmille ja toisessa päässä isoimmalta rattaalta alaspäin vaihto tökkii

----------


## T33mupa

soittelin liikkeeseen ja asia ratkesi säätämällä b-ruuvista rissa ja ratas 1cm lähemmäksi kuin shimanon omissa ohjeissa mainitaan. Huoltaja tiesi tämän hyvin kun hänellä on sama pyörä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kauris

Hyvä että ratkesi. Vaikka 1 cm lähemmäs tuntuu aika paljolta kun eikai se normivälikään kovin iso ole (tosin itselläni enemmän kokemusta sramin vaihteista viime aikoina).

----------


## T33mupa

> Hyvä että ratkesi. Vaikka 1 cm lähemmäs tuntuu aika paljolta kun eikai se normivälikään kovin iso ole (tosin itselläni enemmän kokemusta sramin vaihteista viime aikoina).



 2cm oli normaali rako

----------


## M A

mt-200 on oikein hyvä kaupunkiin tai lasten pyörään. Oikeaan maastoajoon ne ovat mielestäni liian tehottomat. 200mm levyt varmasti auttaa, mutta mt501/deore 6000-sarjasta ylöspäin saa kyllä paljon tehokkaammat ja tunnokkaammat pysäyttimet. Voi silti olla, että exällesi ne ovat riittävät. Itselle tehon lisäksi pitkä "touring" kahva tuotti harmia ja en saanut ergonomiaa kohdilleen.

----------


## hece

> soittelin liikkeeseen ja asia ratkesi säätämällä b-ruuvista rissa ja ratas 1cm lähemmäksi kuin shimanon omissa ohjeissa mainitaan. Huoltaja tiesi tämän hyvin kun hänellä on sama pyörä



Mulla SLX 12s takavaihtaja ja M5100 11sp 11-51 -pakka. Itsekin ihmettelin sitä shimanon etäisyysmerkkiä häkissä, että kuinka kauas se jättää sen ohjurissan. Tulin myös lopputulemaan että pakko se on säätää lähemmäs.

----------


## Waverunner

Kyselin tuossa ylempänä apua ongelmaan kun Insera X-Cross pyörän ketjut menivät ajossa poikki.

Soitin pariin fillarihuoltoon ja kysyin jos onnistuisivat nuo ketjut taas lisäpalalla tms. yhdistämään ja ajo jatkuisi ilman takapakan vaihtoa mutta tuntui olevan ihmeen vähän intoa tähän vaan tosiaan haluttiin kaikki mahdollinen vaihtaa.

Kenelläkään tässä pk-seudulla tietoa pyörähuollosta joka nuo vanhat ketjut pistäisi kuntoon?

----------


## TERU

Rohkenen suositella sopivan liittimen hankintaa plus ketjun katkaisijan hankintaa ja omahuoltoa, vähän likainen homma käytettyyn ketjuun, mutta nopeasti tuo tapahtuu. Vaikkapa tästä Isosta kaupasta:
https://www.xxl.fi/kmc-9r-ept-chain-...B&gclsrc=aw.ds

----------


## PatilZ

Ultegra di2 8050 setti koottuna tässä pöydällä. Testissä ennen pyörään ripustamista. Voi olla väärin kasattu, kohtahan se selviää teidän avulla. Malli rungon sisään tuleva ja tangon päässä tämä latauspiste (RS910)

- oikea kahva mykkä eli ei ohjaa takavaihtajaa, vasen ok eli etuvaihtaja toimii
- kokeiltu crash mode recoveryä: takavaihtaja siirtyi viisi (5) pykälää pienemmälle ja viis (5) isommalle
- e-tube (via WU111) tunnistaa kaikki muut osat, mutta ei oikeaa kahvaa
- akku ollut jo pitkään latauksessa ja on täynnä (vasemmalla kahvalla vaihto ja puolen sekunnin pito -> vihreä valo)

- taka- ja etuvaihtajasta piuhat junction boxiin (SM-JC41) molemmat samalle puolelle
- junction boxing toiselta puolelta piuha akkuun ja bt-palikkaan WU111)
- bt palikasta haaroituspiuha JC130, lyhyin pää kiinni bt palikassa, yksi suoraan vasempaan kahvaan ja yksi latauspalikkaan RS910
- ja sitten tästä palikasta johto oikeaan kahvaan

Menikö oikein? 

Jos ei, missä toisin?
Jos kyllä, missä vika? Kahvassa vai voiko olla jossain muualla? Olen kokeillut tuohon latauspalikan RS910 ja kahvan väliin pariakin piuhaa, joten tuskinpa piuhaongelma.

----------


## Santtu75

> Kyselin tuossa ylempänä apua ongelmaan kun Insera X-Cross pyörän ketjut menivät ajossa poikki.
> 
> Soitin pariin fillarihuoltoon ja kysyin jos onnistuisivat nuo ketjut taas lisäpalalla tms. yhdistämään ja ajo jatkuisi ilman takapakan vaihtoa mutta tuntui olevan ihmeen vähän intoa tähän vaan tosiaan haluttiin kaikki mahdollinen vaihtaa.
> 
> Kenelläkään tässä pk-seudulla tietoa pyörähuollosta joka nuo vanhat ketjut pistäisi kuntoon?



Jotenkin voisin veikata että pyörähuolloissa miettivät että "väärin korjattu" eivätkä siksi halua tuohon ryhtyä.
Eli joko uusi ketju jos rattaat eivät vielä ole kuluneet, taikka sitten uusi ketju + uudet rattaat jos rattaatkin jo ovat kuluneet senverran etteivät enään toimi kunnolla uuden ketjun kanssa.

----------


## Arosusi

> Ultegra di2 8050 setti koottuna tässä pöydällä. Testissä ennen pyörään ripustamista. Voi olla väärin kasattu, kohtahan se selviää teidän avulla. Malli rungon sisään tuleva ja tangon päässä tämä latauspiste (RS910)
> 
> - oikea kahva mykkä eli ei ohjaa takavaihtajaa, vasen ok eli etuvaihtaja toimii
> - kokeiltu crash mode recoveryä: takavaihtaja siirtyi viisi (5) pykälää pienemmälle ja viis (5) isommalle
> - e-tube (via WU111) tunnistaa kaikki muut osat, mutta ei oikeaa kahvaa
> - akku ollut jo pitkään latauksessa ja on täynnä (vasemmalla kahvalla vaihto ja puolen sekunnin pito -> vihreä valo)
> 
> - taka- ja etuvaihtajasta piuhat junction boxiin (SM-JC41) molemmat samalle puolelle
> - junction boxing toiselta puolelta piuha akkuun ja bt-palikkaan WU111)
> ...



En ole käyttänyt RS910 mutta oletan että piuhat oikein. 
Jos kokonpanon määritys tehty ja tunnistaa kaikki osat niin niiden pitäisi olla kunnossa samoin kuin piuhojen ja piuhat kunnolla kiinni.
Kokeilisin ensin ajaa uudet koodit, jos ei tehty, jotta olisi kaikissa varmasti samat. 
Jos ei auta niin tänne uudestaan ihmettelemään.

----------


## PatilZ

> En ole käyttänyt RS910 mutta oletan että piuhat oikein. 
> Jos kokonpanon määritys tehty ja tunnistaa kaikki osat niin niiden pitäisi olla kunnossa samoin kuin piuhojen ja piuhat kunnolla kiinni.
> Kokeilisin ensin ajaa uudet koodit, jos ei tehty, jotta olisi kaikissa varmasti samat. 
> Jos ei auta niin tänne uudestaan ihmettelemään.



Siis ei tunnista oikeaa kahvaa. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Arosusi

> Siis ei tunnista oikeaa kahvaa.



Oho, lukihäiriö! 
Si.shimano.com sivuilta näkee kytkentäkaaviot syöttämällä RS910. Sen mukaan jos oikein ymmärsin selostuksen niin kytkentä on oikein. Koska piuhan vaihto ei vaikuttanut niin vian pitää olla RS910 lähtöportissa tai kahvassa. Jos kaverilta löytyy pyörästä Di2 niin hänen oikea kahva kiinni, selviää onko kahva rikki.
Itsellä aikoinaan ei tunnistanut kumpaakaan kahvaa ennenkuin akkuun ajettiin uudet koodit, siksi tuota koodien ajamista suosittelin.

----------


## PatilZ

Kiitos Arosudelle ajatuksesta: kokeilin vaihtaa RS910 lähtöportit päittäin (kun siinä on kaksi). Edelleen kahva on mykkä. 

Mietin vielä, että pitäisikö tuon takavaihtajan käydä läpi kaikki 11 vaihdetta edes - takaisin, kun tekee crash mode recoveryn? Eli voisiko silti vika olla takavaihtajassa?

----------


## Arosusi

> Kiitos Arosudelle ajatuksesta: kokeilin vaihtaa RS910 lähtöportit päittäin (kun siinä on kaksi). Edelleen kahva on mykkä. 
> 
> Mietin vielä, että pitäisikö tuon takavaihtajan käydä läpi kaikki 11 vaihdetta edes - takaisin, kun tekee crash mode recoveryn? Eli voisiko silti vika olla takavaihtajassa?



En ole koskaan joutunut käyttämään crash mode recoveryä mutta käsittääkseni pitäisi käydä läpi koko pakan. Takavaihtajan toiminnan voi testata määrittämällä E-Tubessa vasemman kahvan käskyttämään takavaihtajaa. Mutta jos ei tunnista oikeaa kahvaa niin siinä on se suurin ongelma. Uusi vai käytetty setti?

----------


## PatilZ

> En ole koskaan joutunut käyttämään crash mode recoveryä mutta käsittääkseni pitäisi käydä läpi koko pakan. Takavaihtajan toiminnan voi testata määrittämällä E-Tubessa vasemman kahvan käskyttämään takavaihtajaa. Mutta jos ei tunnista oikeaa kahvaa niin siinä on se suurin ongelma. Uusi vai käytetty setti?



Taas arvokas vinkki diagnostiikkaan. Koitanpa vaihtaa vasemman kahvan käskyttämään takavaihtajaa. 

Setti on purettu pois syksyllä 2019 vm 2018 Scott Foil 10:stä, tilalle asensin Sram red etapin. 2021 keväällä etappi purettiin pois toiseen pyörään ja nyt olisi tarkoitus palauttaa di2 takaisin. Muistaakseni ehjänä purettiin. Ja ratkaisuna ei ole palauttaa etap, koska se on ripustettu toiseen runkoon. Joo on vaikeaa. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Arosusi

> kokeilin vaihtaa RS910 lähtöportit päittäin (kun siinä on kaksi). Edelleen kahva on mykkä.



Kahvassa on myös 2 E-tube liitintä (Si.shimano.com). Kokeile myös toista jos nykyisessä on vaikka kosketusongelma.

----------


## PatilZ

> Kahvassa on myös 2 E-tube liitintä (Si.shimano.com). Kokeile myös toista jos nykyisessä on vaikka kosketusongelma.



Olin jo kokeillut, mutta olennainen vinkki tuossa. Ja sitä seuraamalla vartissa kahva kuntoon. Iso kiitos!

Enpä ajatellut, että kahvassa voisi olla kosteusongelmia kun lojunut laatikossa verstaassa (kuiva tila) jo pidempään. No koitin olettamaa, että kosteusongelma taustalla. CRC kosteudenpoistajaa suihkaus liittimiin ja perään ilmaa. Ja kahva toimii.

----------


## jalkkis

Onko riskialtista pätkiä ketju valmiiksi uuteen pyörään etukäteisinfon perusteella? Edessä 50/34, takana isoin 32, ilmoitettu chain stay 415mm. Osat 11v Ultegraa.

Joku nettikalkulaattori sanoi 108 lenkkiä + 11 vaihteisesta 2 lenkkiä lisää. Toinen lähde puhui 107 lenkkiä. Vanhan pyörän lenkkimäärän eka kalkulaattori arpoi samaksi 112 lenkiksi mikä mulla olikin.

Lähetetty minun XQ-BC52 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Evern00b

Mikähän voisi olla syynä, kun Shimano XT M8100 takavaihtajan ja rattaiden kanssa vaihteet takkuavat epäloogisesti: 
- pieniltä rattailta ylöspäin lähtiessä vaijeri on liian kireällä ja vaihteet alkavat naksuttamaan seuraavaa ratasta vasten
- keskimmäisillä rattailla vaihteet vaihtuvat hyvin ja eivät pyri itsestään minnekään
- isoimmilla rattailla vaijeri on liian löysällä ja vaihteet haluaisivat vaihtua alaspäin pienemmälle rattaalle

Vaihtajankorvake vääntyi aiemmin maastossa ja se on nyt vaihdettu uuteen. Vaihtajassa ei silmämääräisesti näy mitään vikaa. Rajoittimet ylä- ja alapäässä on säädetty valmistajan ohjeiden mukaan. Liipaisin on SLX M7100 12-vaihteista sarjaa, eli senkin vetosuhde pitäisi olla kunnossa.

Hankala saada vaihteita säädettyä kohdilleen, kun vaijeri on samaan aikaan sekä liian kireällä, että liian löysällä... Olisiko tietäjillä vinkkiä mitä tässä olisi vielä tehtävissä ennen kuin pistän uuden vaihtajan tilaukseen?

----------


## jalkkis

^ Milloin vaijeri ja kuori on vaihdettu? Onko uuden korvakkeen suoruus tarkistettu, kun korvake on pyörässä kiinni?

Lähetetty minun XQ-BC52 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## SSGT-92

> soittelin liikkeeseen ja asia ratkesi säätämällä  b-ruuvista rissa ja ratas 1cm lähemmäksi kuin shimanon omissa ohjeissa  mainitaan. Huoltaja tiesi tämän hyvin kun hänellä on sama pyörä



Samantapaista oiretta oli tälläkin kysyjällä tuossa vastikään.

----------


## Rullaa&

> Mikähän voisi olla syynä, kun Shimano XT M8100 takavaihtajan ja rattaiden kanssa vaihteet takkuavat epäloogisesti: 
> - pieniltä rattailta ylöspäin lähtiessä vaijeri on liian kireällä ja vaihteet alkavat naksuttamaan seuraavaa ratasta vasten
> - keskimmäisillä rattailla vaihteet vaihtuvat hyvin ja eivät pyri itsestään minnekään
> - isoimmilla rattailla vaijeri on liian löysällä ja vaihteet haluaisivat vaihtua alaspäin pienemmälle rattaalle
> 
> Vaihtajankorvake vääntyi aiemmin maastossa ja se on nyt vaihdettu uuteen. Vaihtajassa ei silmämääräisesti näy mitään vikaa. Rajoittimet ylä- ja alapäässä on säädetty valmistajan ohjeiden mukaan. Liipaisin on SLX M7100 12-vaihteista sarjaa, eli senkin vetosuhde pitäisi olla kunnossa.
> 
> Hankala saada vaihteita säädettyä kohdilleen, kun vaijeri on samaan aikaan sekä liian kireällä, että liian löysällä... Olisiko tietäjillä vinkkiä mitä tässä olisi vielä tehtävissä ennen kuin pistän uuden vaihtajan tilaukseen?



Onhan vaijeri oikein vaihtajassa? Joku kerta laitoin ajatuksissani vaijerin väärältä puolelta sitä kiristysruuvia ja oireilu oli juuri tuollaista. Ja tietty kuoressa takkuava vaijerikin voi olla ongelma.

----------


## Evern00b

> ^ Milloin vaijeri ja kuori on vaihdettu? Onko uuden korvakkeen suoruus tarkistettu, kun korvake on pyörässä kiinni?



Vaijeri ja kuori ovat alkuperäiset, pyörä on puolitoista vuotta ollut ajossa. Vanhan korvakkeen suoristin kerran ja se ei pysynyt kuitenkaan jostain syystä suorassa, vaan säädöt olivat jonkin ajan päästä taas pielessä. Uuden korvakkeen vaihdettuani en kyllä hoksannut testata onko suorassa, kun oletin että runko olisi kunnossa ja uusi osa suora.

----------


## Evern00b

> Onhan vaijeri oikein vaihtajassa? Joku kerta laitoin ajatuksissani vaijerin väärältä puolelta sitä kiristysruuvia ja oireilu oli juuri tuollaista. Ja tietty kuoressa takkuava vaijerikin voi olla ongelma.



Pitää tarkastaa tämäkin. En ole vielä kertaakaan aiemmin onnistunut laittamaan vaijeria väärältä puolelta, mutta kertahan se on ensimmäinenkin.  :Leveä hymy: 

Tuo uuden korvakkeen vinossa oleminen kuulostaisi omaan korvaan loogisimmalta selitykseltä. Uusi vaijeri ja kuorikaan ei tietty hirveästi maksa.

----------


## Evern00b

No niin! Tarkastin uuden vaihtajankorvakkeen suoruuden ja heittoahan löytyi kahteen eri suuntaan. Suoristuksen ja ylärajoittimen säädön jälkeen toimii vaihteet taas moitteetta. Eipä tullut mieleenkään, että uuttakin vaihtajankorvaketta joutuisi säätämään  :Sarkastinen: 

Vaijeri oli oikein vaihtajassa kyllä, heh.

----------


## paaton

> No niin! Tarkastin uuden vaihtajankorvakkeen suoruuden ja heittoahan löytyi kahteen eri suuntaan. Suoristuksen ja ylärajoittimen säädön jälkeen toimii vaihteet taas moitteetta. Eipä tullut mieleenkään, että uuttakin vaihtajankorvaketta joutuisi säätämään 
> 
> Vaijeri oli oikein vaihtajassa kyllä, heh.



Korvake on tosiaan pienen osuman jälkeen nopea kääntää oikealla työkalulla suoraan. Ja uusikin on tarkistettava. Ei ne rungot välttämättä ole suoria tuoltakaan kohtaa.

----------


## jalkkis

> Onko muuten normaalia, että tuo DT Swissin perus 3 kynnen vapari (E1900 kiekossa), paukahtelee silloin tällöin? Mulla on siis ihan muutama sata kilsaa ajettu setti ja vähintään kerran per 50km maantielenkki se paukahtaa.
> 
> Mietin, että voiko ääni tulla jostain muusta mutta kun sen tuntee jaloissaan "muljahduksena" niin mitä muuta se olisi... Vai antaako pakka periksi?



Tämä ilmiö vaan jatkuu. Nykäsin vaparin irti mutta se näytti ihan asialliselta ja asiallisessa (tehdas-)rasvassa. Kynnet ok, tosin en jäänyt niitä renaamaan. Nyt on käytössä toinen pakka (Shimanon 11v joku Ultegra-tason 11-34) mutta edellinen oli Sunracen 10v 11-28. 

Semmonen havainto, että vaparin hahloissa on selviä pureutumisen merkkejä jo n. 500km ajettuna. Edelliset kiekot oli wanhat Fulcrumin Red Power XL:t ja niiden vapari on edelleen ulkoisesti ihan kunnossa vajaat 20tkm ajettuna.

Voiko pakka olla liian löysällä? En kyllä ihan heti uskois...

Lähetetty minun XQ-BC52 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## frööbeli

Bmx etunapa tuntuu väljältä (kiekko ns falskaa vähän sivulle), sisältä ei löydy kuitenkaan mitään kiristettävää eli laakerit entiset? Umpilaakerit naaras akselin ympärillä ja 'kartiokupit' vain päissä. Mitä tehtävissä?

----------


## Rawjunk

https://imgur.io/a/bWtygqg

Huomasin pesun jälkeen, että osa Sapim CX rayista on tuolleen kierteellä, niin onkohan nuo nyt pilakalut?

----------


## Benny

> https://imgur.io/a/bWtygqg
> 
> 
> Huomasin pesun jälkeen, että osa Sapim CX rayista on tuolleen kierteellä, niin onkohan nuo nyt pilakalut?



Ei ole pilalla, mutta kiekon rihtaajaa kannattaa vaihtaa  :Leveä hymy: 

Nuo täytyy kiertää vaan suoraksi. Tarvitset nippeliavaimen ja aeropinnoihin tarkoitetun työkalun minkä nimeä en nyt muista...tai sitten teet sen itse. Noilla saat pinnan käännettyä nippelin mukana suoraksi.

Tossa videota.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zszdrNEgSDw

----------


## Rawjunk

> Ei ole pilalla, mutta kiekon rihtaajaa kannattaa vaihtaa 
> 
> Nuo täytyy kiertää vaan suoraksi. Tarvitset nippeliavaimen ja aeropinnoihin tarkoitetun työkalun minkä nimeä en nyt muista...tai sitten teet sen itse. Noilla saat pinnan käännettyä nippelin mukana suoraksi.
> 
> Tossa videota.
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zszdrNEgSDw



Hyvä homma, jos ei ole pilalla. Kärsiiköhän tuolla ajella ennen kuin saan tarvittavat vermeet/löydän paremman rihtaajan? Pitää selvittää pinnan pituus ja tilata niitäkin varalle. 

Ykkösvalinta rihtaukseen tarjosi 6vk odotusaikaa rihtaukseen, niin vein toisaalle  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Santtu75

Vanhemmassa, eli vm.2017 (sähkö)jäykkäperä maasturissa on alkuperäinen Shimanon 9s. Vaihteisto jossa on Deoren takavaihtaja + Alivion ”liipaisin”.
Tuossa tuli kevään aikana mielenkiinnosta rakennettua pyörään hieman kevyemp/laadukkaampi vanne/rengas yhdistelmä jossa takapakka (ja jarrulevyt) päivittyivät XT-sarjan tuotteisiin.
Samalla harkitsin myös vaihteiston päivittämistä, mutta tuota Deore/Alivio yhdistelmää parempia osasarjoja (shimanolta) ei enään tuohon 9s. Järjestelmään enään valmisteta ja kaikki verkkokaupat myivät ”ei oota” (eBaysta muutamat uudet sarjat olisi löytynyt, mutta hinnat todella tähtitieteelliset…)
Nyt sitten törmäsin yksityiseen myyjään joka myi käyttämättämän XT-Sarjan takavaihtajan hyvin edullisesti ja se tuli ostettua.

Onko tuosta XT vaihtajasta sanottavaa hyötyä jos tuota Alivio tason ”liipaisinta” ei vaihdeta samalla parempaan?
Eli pitääkö vielä jatkaa sen metsästämistä ja toivoa että sopiva tulee vastaan samalla tavalla kuin tuon takavaihtajan kanssa kävi.

----------


## TERU

On Deore XT jämäkämpi toiminnoiltaan kuin perusdeore vaikka vipuina käyttää nykyisiä Alivoja. Vaihda pois vaan heti kun sopiva kohta tulee.
Vivut voi tietenkin vaihtaa jos sopivasti kodalle tulee, mutta ei noilla järisyttävää parannusta saavuta.

----------


## Kuminauha

Eniten kyllä vaihteiden "näppituntumaan" vaikuttaa juuri ne liipasimet, ei niinkään se takavaihtaja. Tämä kokemus pohjautuu nykyisiin shimanon 12s sarjoihin, missä deroren vaihtaja tuntuu ihan samalta kun XT kun käyttää XT vipua.

Vaihtajissa ei yleensä ole mallien välillä juuri muuta eroa kuin painossa ja rissapyörien laakeroinnissa, kitkakytkimen huollon helppoudessa. Toki tuossa 9s sarjassa ei taida jälkimmäistä olla.

Sramilla sitten kalliimmissa on käsin tuntuvaa eroa vaihtajan kiinityksessä.

----------


## Santtu75

Jos jollain on vinkata mistä voisi löytyä (siis mielellään uutta…) Shimanon 9s. XT sarjan vaihdevipua niin otan vinkin kiitollisena vastaan..,

----------


## Benny

> Hyvä homma, jos ei ole pilalla. Kärsiiköhän tuolla ajella ennen kuin saan tarvittavat vermeet/löydän paremman rihtaajan? Pitää selvittää pinnan pituus ja tilata niitäkin varalle. 
> 
> Ykkösvalinta rihtaukseen tarjosi 6vk odotusaikaa rihtaukseen, niin vein toisaalle



En usko, että tuo kierre haittaa mitään, jos kireydet ovat vain tasaisia. Mutta omalla vastuulla tietenkin  :Hymy:

----------


## jalkkis

Mulla tais olla takapyörän Newmen läpiakselissa tiivisterengas, vasemman pään tyvessä. Siis oli, meni rikki just. Onko sillä mitään tärkeää funktiota, muuta kuin pitää moskaa ja kosteutta etäällä?

----------


## MRe

Muutaman kerran lähtenyt Maguran MT5:ssa bite-point vaeltamaan, mutta tilanne on yleensä nollaantunut nostamalla pyörä pystyyn ja pumppaamalla jarrua. Eilen etujarru valui sitten siihen pisteeseen, että kahva painui lähes stongaan kiinni. Pumppaaminen vain heikensi tilannetta. Ajoin sitten hetken ja koitin uudelleen, niin kas, tilanne nollaantui. Mikähän tuota bite-pointin haahuilua aiheuttaa? Eilen ajelin Suokin mukulakivetyksillä ja pyöränä täysjäykkä fätti.

----------


## Kanuuna

^Ilmaa tsydeemissä?

----------


## MRe

^juu, niinhän se varmaan on, mutta olen nuo ilmannut useampaakin kertaan. Miksi se sitten yleensä toimii ok?

----------


## hphuhtin

Voisiko vuotaa ilmaa letkuun tärinässä. Ja sitten pumppaus poistaa sitä ilmaa kahvaan tms.? Ei näy valunutta jarrunestettä?

----------


## MRe

Ei näy mitään vuotoja. Kerran jo vaihtanut tuon etujarrun kokonaan. Edellinen teki samaa. Voi olla, että magurat saa mennä ja tilalle tulee nelimäntä-xt:t kun sellaisetkin hyllyssä on.

----------


## hubba

Voiko fulcrumin quattro carbon kiekkojen kanssa käyttää shimanon hiilikuitujarrupaloja? Mukana tuli nuo campagnolon omat suositellut mitkä ei käyneet 105 jarruihin.

----------


## paaton

Varmaankin voi, mutta ne campan omat punaiset ovat hyvät. Noita saa myös shimanoon sopivina versioina.

----------


## nure

Onkos missään selkeitä (suomenkielisiä) ohjeita SRAM AXS:n yhdistämiseen appiin, ei oikein suostu ottamaan blutooth yhteyttä.

----------


## Pulimonni

> Onkos missään selkeitä (suomenkielisiä) ohjeita SRAM AXS:n yhdistämiseen appiin, ei oikein suostu ottamaan blutooth yhteyttä.



Ei suomenkieliset, mutta helpot ymmärtää.

https://www.sram.com/en/life/stories/AXS_App_Top_Tips

----------


## nure

^Thanks,  katsotaan yhdistääkö...

----------


## therne

Kenelläkään tietoa mistä löytyisi Bontrager end cap, osa 511167? 2017 mallin fuel ex 8, 27.5+ kiekot. Näyttää vain brittikauppoja mun hakemisella, eivätkä jostain syystä lähetä suomeen tätä. 

Vaihdoin vapaarattaan xd>hg ja tuo mutteri/holkki puuttuu.

-Tomi

----------


## Zykkel

> Kenelläkään tietoa mistä löytyisi Bontrager end cap, osa 511167? 2017 mallin fuel ex 8, 27.5+ kiekot. Näyttää vain brittikauppoja mun hakemisella, eivätkä jostain syystä lähetä suomeen tätä. 
> 
> Vaihdoin vapaarattaan xd>hg ja tuo mutteri/holkki puuttuu.
> 
> -Tomi



Olisiko tämä:
Part Number: 511167
GTIN/UPC: 601479224227

Bontrager Duster Elite End Cap Kit Black | Nr1MTBShop 
Adattatori ruota duster elite posteriore | BONTRAGER | Cingolani (cingolanibikeshop.com)

En osaa sanoa toimittaako Suomeen?
Jos ei suoraan tilaus netin kautta onnistu, niin tuohon ensimmäinen Hollantilaiseen voisi laittaa mailia ja selittää ongelman, eli osaa ei mistään EU:n alueelta muualta löydy ja voisivatko ystävällisesti yhden setin Suomeen lähettää? Maksu luonnollisesti etukäteen. Hollantilaiset ovat aika järkevää porukkaa ja ennen kaikkea pyöräilykansaa.  :Hymy:

----------


## Aakoo

Trekin osat saa helpoiten paikalliselta Trek jälleenmyyjältä, ei niitä kannata alkaa misään ulkomailta tilailemaan.

----------


## therne

Ensimmäisenä kävin paikallisella Trekin myyjällä, nettiin ohjaili... No, taidan käydä uudestaan. 

Turhauttavaa joskus näiden kanssa, kun luuli olevansa kätevä ja saa pienellä vaivalla olemassa olevia osia käyttöön, eikä tarvis kiekkokaupoille lähteä. Onneksi ei kiirettä asian kanssa ole.

Kiitos Zykkel, täytyy kysellä tuoltakin jos ei muu auta. Osa on minusta juuri tuo.

----------


## xubu

Mä en kauheesti luota noihin suomalaisiin Trek kauppoihin (tai ainakaan yhteen). Kävin taannoin kysymässä boost 141 takakiekkoa kaupasta ja myyjä tokaisi ettei semmoisia ole olemassakaan. Sanoin tuutko kattomaan, kun navassa sattuu lukemaan boost 141. Oli edelleen vaikeata myyjällä. Jatkoin matkaa.

----------


## Aakoo

Henkkoht olen saanut aina hoidettua paikallisessa (Espoontorin pyörä), etsitty yhdessä varaosanumeroa yms. Tilasi yhden osan jopa toiselta jälleenmyyjältä, jolla sitä oli hyllyssä. Ehkä näissäkin on sitten eroja.

----------


## xubu

Joo, jotkut palvelevat ja ottavat asiakkaan tosissaan ja toiset ovat ylimielisiä.

----------


## Bndit

Ei siinä vältämättä ole ylimielisyydestä kyse jos ei tiedä 141 Boostistista, se on erittäin harvinainen koko. Trekin ihan oma keksintö jossa ei ollut mitään järkeä.

----------


## xubu

Kuitenkin ollaan Trek kaupassa.

----------


## Benny

> Kuitenkin ollaan Trek kaupassa.



Pitäisi kyllä jälleenmyyjän tuo tietää. Kuuma huhu kertoo, että Dt:n boost 148mm napa ja siihen Qr end capit niin olisi Boost 141 napa.

----------


## xubu

^Hopelta löytyy myös sama systeemi.

----------


## JamppaL

Pojalle (7v) hankittiin uusi pyörä, Specialized Rockhopper 26. Kotikaupungin kivijalkaliikkeissä oli huonosti sopivankokoisia pyöriä joten tämä sai luvan kelvata. 

Itse kysymys, pyörässä on 2x8 vaihteet, jotka on mielestäni hieman turhat eli 1x8 konversio olisi mielessä. Eturattaan koko saisi olla jotain nykyisen kahden välimaastosta. Mitä osia tarvitsen jotta voin tehdä em. muutoksen ja mitä kaikkea pitää ottaa huomioon?

Pyörän speksit löytyy täältä:
https://porvoonpyorakeskus.fi/tuote/...rockhopper-26/

----------


## nure

^Sopivalla pulttijaolla olevan rattaan, jokin 28-32 hampainen aika yleinen valinta.

----------


## Benny

> Pojalle (7v) hankittiin uusi pyörä, Specialized Rockhopper 26. Kotikaupungin kivijalkaliikkeissä oli huonosti sopivankokoisia pyöriä joten tämä sai luvan kelvata. 
> 
> Itse kysymys, pyörässä on 2x8 vaihteet, jotka on mielestäni hieman turhat eli 1x8 konversio olisi mielessä. Eturattaan koko saisi olla jotain nykyisen kahden välimaastosta. Mitä osia tarvitsen jotta voin tehdä em. muutoksen ja mitä kaikkea pitää ottaa huomioon?
> 
> Pyörän speksit löytyy täältä:
> https://porvoonpyorakeskus.fi/tuote/...rockhopper-26/




Niin kuin Nure yllä sanoi. Lastenpyörään katsoisin pienimmän pulttijaoltaan sopivan eturattaan. Tällä saat välityksistä kevyemmät. Meillä on 8v:n maasturissa 28t edessä ja 11-42t takana ja voisi hyvinkin löytyä vielä kevyempääkin välitystä. Huippunopeudesta se ei noin pienillä vielä jää kiinni  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## JayjayV

Pyörässä on etuakselina läpiakseli FORMULA XQR-15 jonka pituus 135mm. Mutta kiinnitysvivun(??) ruuvi meni poikki. Mistään ei ainakaan meinaa löytyä vipua, mutta ei tuon mittaista akseliakaan. Uskaltaako pyörällä ajaa ilman tuota vipua? Jos käsipelillä saa kiristettyä.

----------


## Marsusram

Linkun säätöruuvi on yleensä normaali kuusiokoloruuvi. Ei tule rauta kalliiksi.
Katkesiko sisään, vai miksi pitäisi linkku tai akseli vaihtaa?
Edit:Tarjouksessa koko akseli
https://www.rczbikeshop.com/en_ue/fo...le-xqr-15.html

----------


## jalkkis

Kysytään taas tyhmiä, voiko pakan alle tulevan spacerin asentaa väärin? Käsitys on että ei, se menee vain yhdessä asennossa paikoilleen.

Lähetetty minun XQ-BC52 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## nure

^En kyllä kiinnittänyt huomiota moiseen eikä haitannut joten villi arvaus ettei ole merkitystä...

----------


## jalkkis

^ Sitähän minäkin mutta koitan vaan (epätoivoisesti) eliminoida syitä ylimääräiselle takanavan/vaparin kolinalle...

Lähetetty minun XQ-BC52 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kanuuna

^Saako tästä kauan vaivanneesta mystisestä ilmiöstä jotenkin ääninäytettä taikka videota nähtäville johonkin?

----------


## nure

^^Onko vapaaratas ja takapakka yhteensopivia?

----------


## TERU

Ei kolise, kun ei mitään vikaa. 
Jokin tuolla takana on löysällä kireydellä, pakan lehdet, vapaaratas, vaihtajan korvake, vaihtaja korvakkeessa, rissat häkissä, navan akseli haarukassa...
Pakan pohjalle asennettavan spacerin voi asentaa vain oikein, muutoin se ei asetu vaparin pohjalle. Useimmiten tosin spaceri on pelkkä ohut rinkula.
Kolina on harmillinen vaikka olisi harmitonkin, kolina harmittaa...

----------


## jalkkis

> ^Saako tästä kauan vaivanneesta mystisestä ilmiöstä jotenkin ääninäytettä taikka videota nähtäville johonkin?




Hiukan hankalaa, kun se ilmenee satunnaisesti mutta keskimäärin n. 20km välein. Pitäis asentaa mikit pyörään ja ajella sitten vähintään parin tunnin lenkki. 

Minusta äänimaailma vähän muuttui, kun vaihdoin toiset kynnet mutta ajokokemusta on vasta 60km. Saundi on nyt samankaltainen kuin kynsi ei aina tarraisi kunnolla kiinni vaan tulee "misfire." Voiman käytöllä ei ole tekemistä äänen kanssa. Melkein toisinpäin, ääni voi syntyä esim. pitkän tasaisen ja kevyen pyörittämisen jälkeen, kun pitää tauon ja taas jatkaa pyörittämistä.

Seuraavaksi poistan kaikki (tehdas)rasvat navan puoleisesta hammastuksesta.





> ^^Onko vapaaratas ja takapakka yhteensopivia?




DT Swissin 11s 3 kynnen vapari (E1800 kiekko / 370 (?) napa) ja kasetti CS-HG800 11-34, spaceri käytössä. Näin se oli asennettu pyörän mukana tulleessa kiekossa (joku Fulcrum).

Jos joltakulta löytyy tuollainen käytetty 3 kynnen 11s-vapari, niin otan/ostan mieluusti testiin. Uutta ei viittis laittaa, kun on takuunalainen vanne. Takuukeikassa menisi pari kk, joten sitä en halua tehdä sitä kesken kauden.

EDIT: ääni ei esiinny ilman kampien pyörittämistä, joten tästä olen päätellyt, että se liittyisi jotenkin vapariin.

EDIT2: BAS-shopin päämekaanikko sanoi, että on ollut tapauksia, joissa vapaarattaan rungosta on löytynyt ollut hiusmurtumia. Hyvin harvinaista kylläkin. Tätä en ole vielä tsekannut niin tarkasti.

----------


## pööräilijä77

Hei, en ole koskaan vaihtanut nykyiseen pyörääni ketjuja tai rattaita. Eturattaat on ihan entiset samoin ketju. Takapakka (shimano ultegra 6800)näyttää hyvältä, mutta pitäisiköhän tuokin vaihtaa? Miten voisi tarkistaa vai vaihdanko suosiolla uuteen. Noilla vermeillä ajettu ehkä 7000-9000km

----------


## hphuhtin

^Kannattaa vaihtaa kaikki, pakka ei toimi enää uuden ketjun kanssa. Jos siis vaihtamaan lähtee.

----------


## TERU

Kaikkin nuo rattaat ja ketju vaihtoon samanaikaisesti, mutta jatka noilla jos toimivat moitteettomasti vielä.

Isompi ratas edessä voi olla vielä toimintakuntoinenkin, vaikka muut vaihtuvat, omissa pyörissä nuo ovat kestäneet hyvin pitkään.

----------


## LassiV

Menee varmaan parhaiten tänne. Olisi tarkoitus vaihtaa pyörän alkuperäinen takavaihtaja uuteen, koska vaikuttaisi joskus saaneen hieman kipeää. Etuvaihtajaa ei pyörässä ole ja takana on 11-36 pakka. Iso kiitos jos joku viitsii auttaa.

Nyt pyörässä kiinni: 
Shimano Alivio M3100

Käyköhän tuohon tilalle tämä Deoren malli vai kannattaako valita joku toinen tilalle?
https://www.bike24.com/p2235084.html

----------


## hphuhtin

^Näyttäisi sopivalta. Eihän vaihtajan korvake ole voinut vääntyä? Miten kipuilu näkyy käytännössä?

----------


## TERU

Täytyy pysyä ysivaihtajassa, katsopa tätä:
https://www.bike24.com/p211846.html
Vahvistaisiko joku toinenkin varmuuden vuoksi.

----------


## jalkkis

Kuis Iso-beestä:

https://www.biltema.fi/polkupyorat/p...saa-2000047343

Lähetetty minun XQ-BC52 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## TERU

Huono saatavuus ja kova hinta, mutta jostakin löytyy heti:
https://www.bikester.fi/shimano-deor...n-M189732.html

----------


## TERU

Motonetista löytyis Alivio, jos riittää:
https://m.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/381696...D-M3100-Alivio

----------


## LassiV

Yritin silmämääräisesti ainakin katsella vaihtajan korvaketta eikä tuo näyttäisi olevan vino, mutta eipä tuota ilman virallista suoristajaa/säätäjää varmaan varmaksi näe.

Deore olisi tosiaan Saksan hinnoilla ihan mukava kun ero ihan mitätön Alivion hintaan, mutta näyttää olevan tosiaan bike24 nollilla eikä saa edes tilattua etukäteen. En tiedä olisko jossain muualla saksassa järkevällä hintaa. Pitää samalla ottaa ketjut ja takapakka niin jäänee joka tapauksessa järkevemmäksi ottaa koko kasa ulkomailta. 

Bilteman malli näyttäisi olevan väärällä korvakkeella jos en ihan väärin tulkitse.

----------


## Kanuuna

^Ei korvakkeen vinoutta kyllä näe silmällä. Paitsi jos on ihan kierossa.

----------


## nure

^ Niin juuri, olematon heitto/vääntymä ei näy silmällä ja aiheuttaa tosiaan ongelmia.

----------


## hphuhtin

Vaihdoin pari viikkoa sitten yhteen pyörään korvakkeen, vasta kun pyörittelin pöydällä uutta ja vanhaa vierekkäin reunat vastakkain pystyi sanomaan, että vanha oli vähän pystysyynnassa vääntynyt. Yksi reuna oli ehkä 0,5mm eri tasossa kuin toisessa. Kaikki muut reunat tasan.

----------


## TERU

Kotimaankauppaakin väliin täytyy suositella, löytyy sopiva takavaihtaja, ketjun ja pakankin varmaan saa. Monet tuolta tilanneet ja kiittäneet täälläkin.
https://www.bikeshop.fi/Takavaihtaja...a/pIRDM592SGS/

----------


## TERU

Hyviä huomioita korvakkeen sujahtelusta, melkoisen pieni rymäys hitusen sujauttaa. Oikaisu auttaa, myös vaihtajan häkin aisat pienessä rymäyksessä sujahtavat ja nekin oikenevat. Kumpikin vaikuttaa vaihteiston epämääräiseen toimintaan, säädöillä ei korjaannu.

Jos pyörällä on hyvä tulevaisuus käyttöpyöränä, uusi kymppi vipu, vaihtaja, pakka ja ketju päivittäis ylös päin eikä olis kovin kalliskaan parannus.

----------


## Kanuuna

Mutta ongelmana koko voimansiirron vaihdossa on se, ettei uudet palikat korjaa tuota korvaketta. Eli ongelmat jatkuvat myös uusilla kikkareilla. Jos ei siis suorista tai vaihda korvaketta samalla.

----------


## kauris

> Yritin silmämääräisesti ainakin katsella vaihtajan korvaketta eikä tuo näyttäisi olevan vino, mutta eipä tuota ilman virallista suoristajaa/säätäjää varmaan varmaksi näe.
> 
> Bilteman malli näyttäisi olevan väärällä korvakkeella jos en ihan väärin tulkitse.



Mitä tarkoitat, että Bilteman malli on väärällä korvakkeella? Ei vaihtajassa ole korvake mukana vaan korvake on pyörämerkki ja -mallikohtainen (hiljalleen kyllä yleistymässä onneksi myös ns. udh eli universaali korvake) metallilevyn pala joka tulee rungon ja vaihtajan väliin.

----------


## jalkkis

> ^Ei korvakkeen vinoutta kyllä näe silmällä. Paitsi jos on ihan kierossa.



Jep. Silmällä taikka pöydällä tms. korvaketta ihmettelemällä asia ei selviä, sillä runko ei välttämättä ole suora. Eli korvake kiinni pyörään, työkalu kiinni korvakkeeseen (vaihtajan tilalle) ja mittaamaan.

Tältä palstalta löytyy ohjeet DIY-korvakkeen oikaisutyökalun tekemiseen. Tai sitten ostaa valmiin työkalun. 

Omasta (ex-)pyörästäni oikaisin korvakkeen DIY-työkalulla ja vaikutus oli iso. Silmämääräisesti korvake oli suora ennen oikaisua.

EDIT: Säädin korvakkeeni (muistaakseni) siten, että heittoa (=etäisyyseroa) eri asennoissa mitattuina oli alle puoli senttiä vanteen venttiiliin. Vannetta siis pyöritin työkalun mukana, jotta vanteen mahdollinen kierous ei vaikuta mittaustulokseen.

----------


## TERU

Suoraksi ripustin pitää ensteks saada, riittää että sen saa riittävän suoraksi, häkki rissoineen vähän antaa anteeksi säädöissä ja asennossa. Kun hyvin toimii koko alalla molempiin suuntiin, on asia kunnossa, vielä kun vaijeri ja vaihtajan nivelet toimivat liukkaasti.

Mietintämyssyyn päivitys kympiksi tai miksei ykstoistakin, jos takavaihtajan joutuu uusimaan.

----------


## Simo Vaatehuoneelta hei

Terve kaikille! Tästä lähtee mun ensimmäinen (muttei toivottavasti viimeinen) viesti foorumille:

Edellisellä maantielenkillä huomasin hankaavaa ääntä takapyörästä. Ajattelin että jarrut hieman laahaa enkä viitsinyt pysähtyä tutkimaan sen tarkemmin, kun oli hyvä vauhti päällä. Kotiin päästyäni tutkin tarkemmin ja kävikin ilmi ettei ääni tullut jarruista. Sen sijaan renkaan kylki oli päässyt hinkkaamaan takahaarukkaa vasemmalta puolelta. Niin renkaan kylki kuin haarukka olivat kärsineet hieman. Renkaasta alkoi jo pintakerros kuoriutua ja haarukkaan oli tullut pieni lovi.

Otin molemmat kiekon irti ja rihtasin ne, sainkin hyvin suoriksi. Takaisin laitettuani huomasin kuitenkin että takakiekko on edelleen hyvin, hyvin lähellä vasenta haarukkaa; väliin jää alle milli tilaa, ja testilenkillä kaarteissa rengas otti jälleen runkoon kiinni. Otin uudelleen irti ja tarkistin dishin, joka vaikutti olevan lähes tarkalleen keskellä (ilman "oikeita" työkaluja mitattu, nähdäkseni oikein kuitenkin). Kokeilin myös asettaa takakiekon väärin päin, eli pakka vasemmalle, ja myös tällä tavalla asennettuna kiekko on lähes tismalleen yhtä lähellä vasenta haarukkaa kuin oikein päin asennettuna. Seuraavaksi tarkistin rungon suoruuden tämän narutestin avulla, ja huomasin että vasemman ja oikean puolen ero on n. 4 mm, vasemmalle puolelle jääden isompi väli narun ja rungon välille. Eli runko on hieman epäsymmetrinen.

Kyseessä on hiilikuiturunkoinen maantiepyörä jonka olen omistanut jo viitisen vuotta. Quick release -akseli, Shimano 105-osasarja (2x11). Kaupassa alle oli laitettu 23-milliset kumit, mutta viimeiset pari-kolme vuotta olen käyttänyt 25-millisiä. Kiekon laakereissa ei tunnu välystä. Jos oikein muistan, takakiekko on alusta alkaen ollut hieman "off-center", joskaan en ole siihen aiemmin kiinnittänyt huomiota sillä siitä ei ole tätä ennen ollut haittaa.

Sitten kysymyksiin: ensinnäkin kiinnostaa mikä tämän heiton on mahdollisesti nyt aiheuttanut? Miksi ongelma ilmenee vasta nyt? Onko runko antamassa periksi? En ole huomannut halkeamia tai muuta omituista rungossa, ainoastaan tuon neljän millin heiton.

Ja toiseksi se tärkein: kuinka ongelman lähtisi fiksaamaan? Olisiko esim. mahdollista jotain välikappaleita käyttäen siirtää keskiötä oikealle pari milliä? Hieman paksumpi lukkomutteri vasemmalle nykyisen, ohuemman tilalle? Tällöin dishin joutuisi toki siirtämään saman verran, eikö?

Olisi kiva saada ongelma ratkottua jo viikonlopun aikana. Toivottavasti tähän löytyy joku helppo fiksi jonka pystyn hoitamaan itse, muuten käyn alkuviikosta näyttämässä ammattilaisille.

Kiitos jo etukäteen jeesistä!

Edit: täällä vielä kuva haarukasta ja kiekosta.

----------


## jalkkis

Mikä pyörä? Olisko pääsyy liian leveä rengas?

Ei satu olemaan esim. Cannondale, jossa pitääkin olla asymmetrinen kiekko?

----------


## Simo Vaatehuoneelta hei

> Mikä pyörä? Kuinka leveä rengas? Olisko pääsyy liian leveä rengas?
> 
> Ei satu olemaan esim. Cannondale, jossa on asymmetrinen kiekko?



Runko on Scott CR1 Team. Samanlainen kuin tämä Fillaritorissa myyty. Kiekot taas Syncros Alexrims Race 27, eli vastaavat kuin täällä myynnissä olevat, joskin tuossa aeropinnat ja itselläni tavalliset pyöreät. Ei ole asymmetrinen siis.

Ja gummilla leveyttä tuo 25 mm. Samaa kokoa olen tosiaan useamman vuoden menestyksekkäästi käyttänyt vailla ongelmia. Oikealle puolelle jää muutama milli tilaa, vasemmalle ei lainkaan.

----------


## TERU

Helpoin tapa ja oikein on siirtää vannetta tarvittava määrä keskelle takahaarukkaa. Ensin toiselta puolelta jokaista pinnaa puolikierrosta auki ja sitten sitä puolta, johon vanteen pitää siirtyä pinnoja puoli kierrosta kireämmälle. Tarvittaessa toisto ja lopuksi rimalla tai jollain muulla tavalla tarkistus ovatko kiekot tarkasti linjassa. 
Kun renkaat kulkevat tarkasti samaa viivaa voi kädet irroittaa tangosta milloin tahansa, kunhan vauhtia edes kohtuullisesti. 
On tuon joutunut tekemään melkoisen laadukkaisiin kiekkoihinkin, kun noita ei ole kasattu täsmälleen samaan runkoon. Pieniä ovat toleranssit pyörässä.

Tuota seikkaa miksi siirtyminen tapahtunut ei osaa arvata.

----------


## SvaR

Kun kyseessä qr niin tarkastappa että se kiekko menee oikeasti hyvin paikalleen ja että dropoutit on kunnossa, kun tuolta saa tarvittavan heiton helposti.
Runkohan on voinut olla vähän kiero jo tehtaalta lähtiessäkin.

----------


## Simo Vaatehuoneelta hei

> Helpoin tapa ja oikein on siirtää vannetta tarvittava määrä keskelle takahaarukkaa. Ensin toiselta puolelta jokaista pinnaa puolikierrosta auki ja sitten sitä puolta, johon vanteen pitää siirtyä pinnoja puoli kierrosta kireämmälle. Tarvittaessa toisto ja lopuksi rimalla tai jollain muulla tavalla tarkistus ovatko kiekot tarkasti linjassa.



Tämä oli itsellänikin ajatuksena. Mutta kuten alkuperäisessä viestissä kirjoitinkin, tällä hetkellä itse vanne on tismalleen akselinsa keskellä samaan tapaan kuin tässä Park Toolin kuvassa. Eli kiekon ja haarukan välinen etäisyys ei kasva suuntaan tai toiseen, laittoi kiekon runkoon kiinni kummin päin tahansa. Toisin sanoen vanne ja napa on täydellisesti keskitetty keskenään. Ongelma on, että kiekko ei ole runkoon nähden oikeassa linjassa. Syy saattaa olla yksinomaan rungossa tai sitten runko on vain osasyy, vielä en ole muita syyllisiä keksinyt.

Jos nyt lähtisin vain siirtämään vannetta kuvailemallasi tavalla pinnojen kireyksiä muuttamalla, tällöin vanne ei olisi enää linjassa navan/akselin kanssa vaan nojaisi enemmän oikealle. Tämä ei liene rasituksen kannalta suotavaa. Ainakaan Park Toolin mukaan heitto ei saisi olla kuin enintään yksi milli suuntaan tai toiseen. Siksi arvelin itse että jos tämän toimenpiteen lisäksi akseliin lisäisi jonkin pari-kolme milliä paksun välikappaleen vasemmalle puolelle, kiekko olisi sekä oman akselinsa keskellä että istuisi haarukan keskikohtaan. Voisikohan vaikka kaksimillinen prikka vasemmalle puolelle ajaa asian? Tästä syntyy mahdollisesti uusi ongelma, sillä akseli ei ole tuhottoman pitkä. Mahtaakohan tuo parikin milliä olla jo liikaa, saakohan akselia enää kiristettyä turvallisesti? Taidan kokeilla kunhan löydän sopivan prikan. Nyt olisi hyvä aika varoittaa jos kuulostaa hasardilta...





> Kun kyseessä qr niin tarkastappa että se kiekko  menee oikeasti hyvin paikalleen ja että dropoutit on kunnossa, kun  tuolta saa tarvittavan heiton helposti.
> Runkohan on voinut olla vähän kiero jo tehtaalta lähtiessäkin.



Hyvä huomio. Tähän kiinnitin itse heti erityistä huomiota, eli fillari lattialle ja kiinnitys siinä niin että menee varmasti molemmilta puolilta kunnolla pohjaan. Äsken tuli vielä vinkistäsi tarkistettua nuo dropoutit, enkä huomaa niissä mitään erikoista. Ja samaa mieltä rungosta, todennäköisesti heittoa on ollut alun alkaenkin. Miksi ongelma ilmenee vasta nyt, sitä en keksi.

----------


## Painekattila

Onko olemassa adaptereita joilla saa esim. 12x148mm TA takanavan konvertoitua 12x190mm levyiseksi? Olisi tarkoitus tehdä fättiin kesäpyörät, ja löytyisi valmiina tuollaiset kapeammat. Tiedän että on olemassa adaptereita joilla saa esim 100mm muutettua 110mm mutta näin paljon leventäviä adaptereita ei ole näkynyt. Kyseessä on DT Swiss navat. Tarkempaa mallia en juuri muista mutta selviää tarvittaessa.

Terv. palstan uusi käyttäjä ja tämä on ensimmäinen viestini.

----------


## Benny

> Terve kaikille! Tästä lähtee mun ensimmäinen (muttei toivottavasti viimeinen) viesti foorumille:
> 
> Edellisellä maantielenkillä huomasin hankaavaa ääntä takapyörästä. Ajattelin että jarrut hieman laahaa enkä viitsinyt pysähtyä tutkimaan sen tarkemmin, kun oli hyvä vauhti päällä. Kotiin päästyäni tutkin tarkemmin ja kävikin ilmi ettei ääni tullut jarruista. Sen sijaan renkaan kylki oli päässyt hinkkaamaan takahaarukkaa vasemmalta puolelta. Niin renkaan kylki kuin haarukka olivat kärsineet hieman. Renkaasta alkoi jo pintakerros kuoriutua ja haarukkaan oli tullut pieni lovi.
> 
> Otin molemmat kiekon irti ja rihtasin ne, sainkin hyvin suoriksi. Takaisin laitettuani huomasin kuitenkin että takakiekko on edelleen hyvin, hyvin lähellä vasenta haarukkaa; väliin jää alle milli tilaa, ja testilenkillä kaarteissa rengas otti jälleen runkoon kiinni. Otin uudelleen irti ja tarkistin dishin, joka vaikutti olevan lähes tarkalleen keskellä (ilman "oikeita" työkaluja mitattu, nähdäkseni oikein kuitenkin). Kokeilin myös asettaa takakiekon väärin päin, eli pakka vasemmalle, ja myös tällä tavalla asennettuna kiekko on lähes tismalleen yhtä lähellä vasenta haarukkaa kuin oikein päin asennettuna. Seuraavaksi tarkistin rungon suoruuden tämän narutestin avulla, ja huomasin että vasemman ja oikean puolen ero on n. 4 mm, vasemmalle puolelle jääden isompi väli narun ja rungon välille. Eli runko on hieman epäsymmetrinen.
> 
> Kyseessä on hiilikuiturunkoinen maantiepyörä jonka olen omistanut jo viitisen vuotta. Quick release -akseli, Shimano 105-osasarja (2x11). Kaupassa alle oli laitettu 23-milliset kumit, mutta viimeiset pari-kolme vuotta olen käyttänyt 25-millisiä. Kiekon laakereissa ei tunnu välystä. Jos oikein muistan, takakiekko on alusta alkaen ollut hieman "off-center", joskaan en ole siihen aiemmin kiinnittänyt huomiota sillä siitä ei ole tätä ennen ollut haittaa.
> 
> Sitten kysymyksiin: ensinnäkin kiinnostaa mikä tämän heiton on mahdollisesti nyt aiheuttanut? Miksi ongelma ilmenee vasta nyt? Onko runko antamassa periksi? En ole huomannut halkeamia tai muuta omituista rungossa, ainoastaan tuon neljän millin heiton.
> ...



Tuo on ilmeisesti jo vanhempi pyörä, mutta monella valmistajalla runkotakuut on aika pitkiä ja jopa "elinikäisiä". Jos ei ulkoisia vaurioita näy, niin kokeile kepillä jäätä ja ota yhteyttä maahantuojaan/ valmistajaan.

----------


## Nikolas Ojala

Pikainen johdanto: Haltuuni joutui vanha hylätty maastopyörän raato, josta ylijäämä- ja halpisosilla tuunattiin sinkula. Tarkoitus on siirtää kyseinen sinkula mökkikäyttöön kunhan se tulee riittävän valmiiksi eli ajokelpoiseksi.

Etujarrua asentaessani havaitsin todennäköisen syyn hylkäämiselle. Vasen jarrutappi on hieman vinossa vasemmalle. Tappi itsessään on kunnossa, mutta se teräshaarukkaan hitsattu osa johon tappi on liitetty, on ilmeisesti antanut hieman periksi kovassa jarrutuksessa. Nyt tappi osoittaa muutaman asteen verran vasemmalle. Hetken kävi mielessä jopa paremman etuhaarukan hankkiminen mutta se nyt vaan ei ole järkevää. Uusi etuhaarukka maksaisi aivan liikaa ja sopivan käytetyn löytäminen voi olla vaikeaa. Mutta sitten muistin jarrubuusterit (brake booster). Ajattelin että voisin ehkä pelastaa etuhaarukan vänkäämällä vasemman tapin takaisin alkuperäiseen asentoon ja ehkäisemällä sen myöhemmän kääntymisen vinoon jarrubuusterin avulla. Jarrubuusteri on niin yksinkertainen ja halpa laite että siinä ei ainakaan paljon rahaa mene hukkaan, jos tulos ei tyydytä. Miltäs tämä idea vaikuttaa muiden mielestä?

----------


## nure

^Tuskin jarruttamalla saatu vinoksi. Kun teräsrunko niin voi kyllä koittaa vääntää suoraksi varoen. Toisaaltaan voi olla että ei boosteria saa asennettua ja ei tilanne muutu, koittaa kyllä voi...

----------


## Nikolas Ojala

Kuvittelen vaan ettei se jarrutappi ole ollut valmiiksi vinossa pyörän lähtiessä tehtaalta. Tätä ajatusta seuraten joku tai jokin on sen tapin vääntänyt vinoon. Ehkä fillaria on mällätty jotenkin jännästi ja etujarru on saanut siinä hittiä. Lähinnä ajattelen että niin kauan kuin kyse on teräksen taipumisesta eikä repeämisestä, takaisinpäin taivuttaminen voi olla ihan hyväksyttävä keino. Mutta buusteria ajattelin lisätä jotta tappi ei pettäisi pahemman kerran pontevan jarrutuksen seurauksena.

----------


## LassiV

Kiitoksia vinkeistä ja pitää miettiä tuota korvakkeen suoritus työkalua kyllä sille varmaan vuosien varrella käyttö löytyy. 

Kiitokset Teru:lle vinkistä tuohon päivitykseen eipä tuo tosiaan olisi järin kallis päivitys jos hommat uusii niin pistää takavaihtaja, shifteri, ketjut ja pakka uusiksi. Jos päivittäisi 10/11 vaihteiseksi.

----------


## Hirsipuutarhuri

Voisiko joku vääntää rautalangasta mitä eroa on (DT Swiss 370) 11sp Shimano Road vapaaraattaalla ja vastaavalla 11sp MTB vapaarattaalla? 
Kiitos!!!

----------


## Kanuuna

Pituus tai siis leveys oli ainakin aiemmin. Maantievapari taitaa olla sen vajaat pari milliä leveempi, jos en väärin muista. Korjatkaa toki, jos olen väärässä.
Vai olikohan se vaan 10s —&gt; 11s vaparin ero?

----------


## Arosusi

Maantievapari on 1,85 mm leveämpi kuin maasto. Eli maastopakka menee maantievapariin kun sinne alle laittaa 1,85 mm prikan. Maantiepakka ei mene maastovapariin. Poikkeuksena joku Shimanon 11-34 maantie pakka.
(Onko 11-34 enää maantiepakka?)

----------


## jalkkis

> Maantievapari on 1,85 mm leveämpi kuin maasto. Eli maastopakka menee maantievapariin kun sinne alle laittaa 1,85 mm prikan. Maantiepakka ei mene maastovapariin. Poikkeuksena joku Shimanon 11-34 maantie pakka.
> (Onko 11-34 enää maantiepakka?)



Joo. Mulla on 11-34 pakka maantievaparissa ja prikka pitää olla.

En ole keksinyt 34:lle käyttöä kompaktikampien kanssa. 28 riittäisi ihan hyvin. Ehkäpä 1x systeemeissä ja isommilla eturattailla käyttöä löytyy.

Lähetetty minun XQ-BC52 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## TERU

Pistä pienemmäksi 36 tai jopa 38 niin pakan kaikki rattaat pääsee töihin. 
Suomessa kesäpyörässä 34 on kummassakin päässä työtön, tai alityöllistetty, nollatuntisopimuksella...

----------


## laattamaa

Onkos tämä nyt ne kellofauberi? Mietein napsun pienempää ratasta että saisi kevennettyä välitystä, onkos tuo ratas miten kiinni, prässäämällä?
Pyörä on nopsa finnsport. 

Lähetetty minun JSN-L21 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## TERU

Tuo on hyvin matalan tason nelikanttikeskiö, samoin kammet, ei tuohon voine vaihtaa pienempää ratasta. Mutta katsopa täkäpäähän, ehkä takanapaan voisi laittaa isomman rattaan...

----------


## Nikolas Ojala

> Mutta katsopa täkäpäähän, ehkä takanapaan voisi laittaa isomman rattaan...
> .



Voimansiirron kokonaishyötysuhteen kannalta tämä voisi olla se paras ratkaisu.

----------


## laattamaa

> Tuo on hyvin matalan tason nelikanttikeskiö, samoin kammet, ei tuohon voine vaihtaa pienempää ratasta. Mutta katsopa täkäpäähän, ehkä takanapaan voisi laittaa isomman rattaan...



Ok, liekköhän tuo sitten bsa kierteellä? Epäilinki sitä että ei tuohon ratasta vaiheta, eli kammet vaihtoon jos haluaa pienemmän eteen. Sillä epäilin eteen kun takana on 6v kierrepakka eikä ole muuta järkevän hintasta vaihtoehtoa kuin megarangen hirvitys ja joutusi varmaanki vaihtajan vaihtamaan myös kun nykyään on positron. 

Lähetetty minun JSN-L21 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## TERU

Ihan varma ihan mistään ihan koskaa ei voi olla, kun pyöristä kyse ja tästä palstasta, mutta luulen tuohon käyvän tavallisen keskiökasetin ja jonkinlaisia kampiakin siten.

----------


## TERU

Rungon kuvista päätellen pyörä näyttää jääneen vähälle ajolle, joten tuon keskiön huollolla ja uusien nelikanttikampien asentamisella vois päästä tavoitteeseen. Minkä verran piikkejä on nyt?
Muinoin pyörän piti liikkua kampikierroksella pitkäsi ja silloin asennettiin isoja rieskoja kampiin. Vanhat kuutospakat kestivät pitkään, joten tuo saattais hyväksyä vielä uuden kettingin.

----------


## nure

Samalla vaivalla ja melkein samalla rahalla saa kammet ja keskiön vaihdettua jos on BSA. Noita kierteisiä pakkoja ei niin kauheasti ole tarjoilla ja niiden välitykset tuskin tätä päivää ellei noita Megarangeja lasketa.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Ei siinä vältämättä ole ylimielisyydestä kyse jos ei tiedä 141 Boostistista, se on erittäin harvinainen koko. Trekin ihan oma keksintö jossa ei ollut mitään järkeä.



Se ettei kaikkia tiedä, on ihan OK. Koska eihän kukaan tiedä. Mutta ylimielisyys asiakasta kohtaan on toinen juttu, uusiin juttuihin törmätessä asenne pitäisi olla enneminkin päinvastainen.

----------


## Sfb

Kuinka yleistä on vaihtajan vääntyminen? Korvakko on suoristettu mutta vaihteita ei saa kohdalleen. Kyseessä Shimano Deore 11spd pitkällä häkillä.

----------


## JackOja

> Kuinka yleistä on vaihtajan vääntyminen? Korvakko on suoristettu mutta vaihteita ei saa kohdalleen. Kyseessä Shimano Deore 11spd pitkällä häkillä.



Vaihtajan häkki voi vääntyä jos kunnon tällin saa. Yleisyydestä tai todennäköisyysprosenteista en osaa sanoa.

----------


## TERU

Jos ketju pääsee ajossa pakan ja pinnojen väliin häkki menee vähän rupelille eikä vaihtaminen ole ennallaan. 
Jos rissat menee totaalijumiin käy samoin.
Häkin aisat voi oikoa puoli kerrallaan ihan toimivaksi.
Koivissa on voimaa ja kohtalainen voima riittää.

----------


## Marsusram

Ei-direct-mount mallissa on korvakkeeseen kiinnittyvä kannatinlinkku, joka voi myös mennä propelille. Ei ole paljon korvaketta vahvempi kappale ja tällin suunta voi aiheuttaa vääntymisen.
Häkki ja runko harvemmin, mutta saattavat mennä jos häkki ulkoisesta iskusta menee pinnoihin ja korvakkeen murtuminen ei riitä pelastamaan.

----------


## Sfb

Ihan normi korvakolla on. Kona Honzo '21. Sopivan kokoinen oksa meni häkin läpi ja kiilasi ketjun sivuun. Puolta tuntia myöhemmin pyörä tippui kivikkoisen mäen alas vaihtaja edellä.

----------


## Nikolas Ojala

> ^Tuskin jarruttamalla saatu vinoksi. Kun teräsrunko niin voi kyllä koittaa vääntää suoraksi varoen. Toisaaltaan voi olla että ei boosteria saa asennettua ja ei tilanne muutu, koittaa kyllä voi...
> .



Porasin vajaan metrin pituisen puuriman päähän 8 mm reiän, ja työnsin riman päätä niin että jarrutappi meni puuhun porattuun reikään. Sitten vaan väänsin. Havaitsin että puu siinä ensimmäisenä antaa periksi ja reikä muotoutuu erilaiseksi, mutta väänsin silti. Mitään tieteellisen tarkkaa mittausta en tehnyt etukäteen enkä jälkikäteen, mutta minusta jarrutapin tilanne näyttää vääntämisen jälkeen paremmalta.

----------


## laattamaa

> Rungon kuvista päätellen pyörä näyttää jääneen vähälle ajolle, joten tuon keskiön huollolla ja uusien nelikanttikampien asentamisella vois päästä tavoitteeseen. Minkä verran piikkejä on nyt?
> Muinoin pyörän piti liikkua kampikierroksella pitkäsi ja silloin asennettiin isoja rieskoja kampiin. Vanhat kuutospakat kestivät pitkään, joten tuo saattais hyväksyä vielä uuden kettingin.



Tuo pyörä on seissy katoksessa toistakymmentä vuotta, eikä sitäkään ennen ole mahottomasti maailmaa nähny. Tuosa on nyt 48t ratas, mietein sitä että huoltasko tuon vai laittasko suoraan uuden jos vaan passaa. Muutenki tarkotus tuota hiukan modernisoida, ergonomia paremmaksi, hiukan kevennystä, nyt paino 15.2 kg viirin kans, ym. 

Lähetetty minun JSN-L21 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## laattamaa

> Samalla vaivalla ja melkein samalla rahalla saa kammet ja keskiön vaihdettua jos on BSA. Noita kierteisiä pakkoja ei niin kauheasti ole tarjoilla ja niiden välitykset tuskin tätä päivää ellei noita Megarangeja lasketa.



Juu, ei oo kauhiasti valikoimaa nuissa kierrepakoissa, rapakon takaa saa aivan poskettomalla hinnalla 14-32 ja 14-30 pakkaa, 160$->  otiskossa kun lukee vintage niin voi pyytää? 

Lähetetty minun JSN-L21 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## TERU

> Tuo pyörä on seissy katoksessa toistakymmentä vuotta, eikä sitäkään ennen ole mahottomasti maailmaa nähny. Tuosa on nyt 48t ratas, mietein sitä että huoltasko tuon vai laittasko suoraan uuden jos vaan passaa. Muutenki tarkotus tuota hiukan modernisoida, ergonomia paremmaksi, hiukan kevennystä, nyt paino 15.2 kg viirin kans, ym. 
> 
> Lähetetty minun JSN-L21 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Laskisitko pakan pienimmän rattaan piikit ja suurimman ja mikä rengaskoko?
Ei tässä varsinaisesti apua täältä löydy, muuhun kuin mietintään.
Varmasti uusi kettinkikin toimii, mutta tuskin nykyinenkään kaipaa muuta kuin vähän öljyä.
Ja tuosta rieskan koosta, onhan tuo todella iso. Pienemmän vois löytää ihan hyvästä huoltoliikeestä, tietenkin koko kampisarjan joutuu ostamaan. 
Minkälaista käyttöä ajokille olis mielessä?

----------


## paaton

> Ihan normi korvakolla on. Kona Honzo '21. Sopivan kokoinen oksa meni häkin läpi ja kiilasi ketjun sivuun. Puolta tuntia myöhemmin pyörä tippui kivikkoisen mäen alas vaihtaja edellä.



No se korvakkeen suoruus ensin tarkistukseen. Ja tosiaan marsusram on oikeassa. Uudemmissa shimanon vaihtajissa on yksi varsi lisää, joka voi myös vääntyä. Korvake ja häkki kuitenkin ehkä ensin. 

Direct mountissa ei tuota ylimääräistä vartta ole.

----------


## Sfb

Korvakko on suora (suoristettu ja mitattu).

----------


## hece

> No se korvakkeen suoruus ensin tarkistukseen. Ja tosiaan marsusram on oikeassa. Uudemmissa shimanon vaihtajissa on yksi varsi lisää, joka voi myös vääntyä. Korvake ja häkki kuitenkin ehkä ensin.
> Direct mountissa ei tuota ylimääräistä vartta ole.



Pientä tarkennusta. Direct mount on mahdollista vain Shimanon 11s maastovaihtajissa, ja osassa 10s maastovaihtajissa. Silloin vaihtaja kiinnitetään ilman ns. b-linkiä omanlaiseen direct mount korvakkeeseen. Sinällään toimiva ratkaisu, renkaan vaihto ainakin on helpompaa kun vaihtaja on taaempana ja vähemmän renkaan tiellä. Mutta ongelmana yhteensopivuus, vaatii juurikin tuon aikakauden Shimano takavaihtajan ja oikeanlaisen korvakkeen.

Uusimissa Shimanon 12s -maastovaihtajissa ei tuota erillistä b-linkkiä ole, vaan vaihtajat ovat aina normaalia tyyppiä. Shimano on siis hyljännyt kehittämänsä direct mount standardin. Sram ei ole sitä ikinä tukenut. Maantiellä näkyy Shimanon 12s -vaihtajissa yhä olevan tuo b-link käytössä.

----------


## Sfb

Ei ole tuossa ylimääräistä linkkiä välissä. RD-5100 SGS on malliltaan. Tilasin uuden. Jos jollain on tiedossa hyvä häkinsuoristus video niin vois tuota sitten joskus koittaa oikaista.

----------


## laattamaa

> Laskisitko pakan pienimmän rattaan piikit ja suurimman ja mikä rengaskoko?
> Ei tässä varsinaisesti apua täältä löydy, muuhun kuin mietintään.
> Varmasti uusi kettinkikin toimii, mutta tuskin nykyinenkään kaipaa muuta kuin vähän öljyä.
> Ja tuosta rieskan koosta, onhan tuo todella iso. Pienemmän vois löytää ihan hyvästä huoltoliikeestä, tietenkin koko kampisarjan joutuu ostamaan. 
> Minkälaista käyttöä ajokille olis mielessä?



Näyttäs olevan 14-26 pakka, laskin aiemmin että oisi 28t tuo isoin, van väärin meni. Eli saa tuohon napsun laajemman pakan suomestaki. Renkaat tuossa on 28".
Mietein että retki/yleispyörän tekisi, eli sora, mettä ja pikitietä näkenee, renkaiksi ehkä jotku gräveli tyyliset, nykynen kippuratanko vaihtuu moderninpaan.
Oisko suositusta eturattaan koolle? Mäkiä täällä kainuussa riittää kumminki.

Lähetetty minun JSN-L21 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## paaton

> Pientä tarkennusta. Direct mount on mahdollista vain Shimanon 11s maastovaihtajissa, ja osassa 10s maastovaihtajissa. Silloin vaihtaja kiinnitetään ilman ns. b-linkiä omanlaiseen direct mount korvakkeeseen. Sinällään toimiva ratkaisu, renkaan vaihto ainakin on helpompaa kun vaihtaja on taaempana ja vähemmän renkaan tiellä. Mutta ongelmana yhteensopivuus, vaatii juurikin tuon aikakauden Shimano takavaihtajan ja oikeanlaisen korvakkeen.
> 
> Uusimissa Shimanon 12s -maastovaihtajissa ei tuota erillistä b-linkkiä ole, vaan vaihtajat ovat aina normaalia tyyppiä. Shimano on siis hyljännyt kehittämänsä direct mount standardin. Sram ei ole sitä ikinä tukenut. Maantiellä näkyy Shimanon 12s -vaihtajissa yhä olevan tuo b-link käytössä.



Ymmärrän hylkäämisen täysin 12sp kanssa. Nämä shimanon road 11sp vaihtajat ovat väljiä sohloja. Itseäni on aina ärsyttänyt ylimääräinen klappi takavaihtajassa, jonka olisi tarkoitus toimia tarkasti. Ultegra tai dura-ace, aivan yhtä paljon klapaa siitä b-linkin? pultin kannan välistä. 

Vaihtajan jousi taitaa vetää välyksen toiseen laitaan, eli käytännössä tuo toimii hyvin. Mutten siltikään tajua miksi noin huonosti toteutettu ratkaisu on päästetty markkinoille.

----------


## TERU

> Näyttäs olevan 14-26 pakka, laskin aiemmin että oisi 28t tuo isoin, van väärin meni. Eli saa tuohon napsun laajemman 
> pakan suomestaki. Renkaat tuossa on 28".
> Mietein että retki/yleispyörän tekisi, eli sora, mettä ja pikitietä näkenee, renkaiksi ehkä jotku gräveli tyyliset, nykynen kippuratanko vaihtuu moderninpaan.
> Oisko suositusta eturattaan koolle? Mäkiä täällä kainuussa riittää kumminki.
> 
> Lähetetty minun JSN-L21 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Pakka on junnujen kisapakan tyyppinen, ihan hyvä aikanaan eikä eturieskassakaan vikaa - aikanaan. Nyt uuteen ajatukseen paljonkin iso ratas edessä, mutta ei ihan helppo uuttakaan suositella mäkimaastoon. 
Renkaan ulkokehän noin mitta 2,14 m, jolla nyt äärivälityksillä eteneminen kampikierroksella:
48/26×2,14=3,95 m
48/14×2,14=7,34 m

Jos pinentäis eturieskaa melkoisesti 38T
38/26×2,14=3,13 m
38/14×2,14=5,80 m
Välitysala jota nyt rohkenisin jo suositella. 

Mutta varmasti kainuusta löytyy monta ylämäkeä joissa on jalkauduttava, kun taas alamäkeä joissa välitykset loppuu. 
Kompromissiin vissiin joutuu tyytymään yhdellä eturattaalla ja maantiepakalla...

----------


## laattamaa

> Pakka on junnujen kisapakan tyyppinen, ihan hyvä aikanaan eikä eturieskassakaan vikaa - aikanaan. Nyt uuteen ajatukseen paljonkin iso ratas edessä, mutta ei ihan helppo uuttakaan suositella mäkimaastoon. 
> Renkaan ulkokehän noin mitta 2,14 m, jolla nyt äärivälityksillä eteneminen kampikierroksella:
> 48/26×2,14=3,95 m
> 48/14×2,14=7,34 m
> 
> Jos pinentäis eturieskaa melkoisesti 38T
> 38/26×2,14=3,13 m
> 38/14×2,14=5,80 m
> Välitysala jota nyt rohkenisin jo suositella. 
> ...



Juu, kompromissin joutuu kumminki tekemään, laitoin nyt ylävitoselta 14-28 pakan tilaukseen kun oli niin halpa (9€), jos tuon kans laittasi 40t rattaan niin oisi kumminki alapää vielä vähän hitaampi ja yläpää nopaimpi, vai laittasikko tuon 38t

Lähetetty minun JSN-L21 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## TERU

Tulevan pakan kanssa 40t olis jopa parempi mäkiteille. Sitten tietenkin saatavuus, ei tässä piikinpäälle ole, 42t vielä hyvin olis kompromissin sisällä.

Omistin jotakin vuosia sitten vanhana hankitun ns. harjoituskilpapyörän ja siinä oli juuri sama kuutospakka 14-26t, kammissa kaksi ratasta 52/42, kitkavipuvaihtajat. Raskasrunkoinen, hyvin keskinkertaisin osin kasattu, mutta aivan sopivan kokoinen ja vielä ajamattomaksi jäänyt aiemmalla omistajalla. Huolsin navat, keskiön, ohjaulaakerin, vaihteistoon öljyä niveliin, samoin vaijereihin, laitoin lukkopolkimet ja kolme kesää ajoin. Tällä pääsin maantietankoisten makuun. Maino ajopeli oli.

Maastot täällä pannukakkuja ja eniten tuli ajetuksi 42t eturieskalla, mutta nousi tuolla vielä mäkikin, kun pakan 26t rattaan väänsi käyttöön. Joku mäentapainen Päivärinteeltä sentäs löytyy.

----------


## Föhn

Joo pannaria on nämä meidän maisemat. Työmatkaa vetänyt pohjoiseen ja itäänpäin semmoisen vajaan tonnin tässä kuussa ja kokonaisnousumetrit alle 4000  :Hymy:  joku keinotekoinen maastonmuoto saattaa olla sellainen että viikon väsyttävän työrupeaman jälkeen 26/ 46 tiputtaa vauhdin alle 25km/h

----------


## laattamaa

Juu, ei siellä p-pohjanmaan puolella tosiaan kummosia korkeuseroja ole, itekki utajärveltä kotosi niin sai hetken totulella jatkuvaan ylämäki alamäki jumppaan. Pitää katella tuohon kammet ja jompikumpi tai kumpiki ratas, kattoo sitten kummallan on parempi sotkia, tattista vaan neuvoista. 

Lähetetty minun JSN-L21 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## TERU

Mäkinen maasto puoltaisi vahvasti kahta ratasta kampiin, vielä nuo pakkatkin.

Vaikka pannukakkua ympärillä, on kaksi ratasta kammissa hyvä valinta, voi valita pieniportaisen pakan ja välityksen saa sopivan tiiviiksi, vielä kun kammenrattaat valitsee huolella. 
Vähän erilailla sommitellen noita rattaita saa toimivan mäkivaihteiston.

----------


## laattamaa

Juu, saisihan sillä huomattavasti paremmat välitykset, mutta kokeilen ensin miten onnistuu 1x voimansiirrolla, jos ei toimi niin laittaa sitten 2x voimansiirron. Kammetki jos laittas varulta jo 2x niin ei tarvi monia ostaa, jos saa ketjulinjan passaamaan. 
Isommalla vaivalla saisi laajemman välityksen jos rupiaisi levittämään perää ja vaihamalla navan tai kiekon niin voisi laittaa usiampi lehtisen pakan. 

Lähetetty minun JSN-L21 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## therne

> Kenelläkään tietoa mistä löytyisi Bontrager end cap, osa 511167? 2017 mallin fuel ex 8, 27.5+ kiekot. Näyttää vain brittikauppoja mun hakemisella, eivätkä jostain syystä lähetä suomeen tätä. 
> 
> Vaihdoin vapaarattaan xd>hg ja tuo mutteri/holkki puuttuu.
> 
> -Tomi



Siis osa löytyi cycli.fi jos jollakin muullakin sattuu olemaan samanlaista tarvetta

----------


## TERU

> Juu, saisihan sillä huomattavasti paremmat välitykset, mutta kokeilen ensin miten onnistuu 1x voimansiirrolla, jos ei toimi niin laittaa sitten 2x voimansiirron. Kammetki jos laittas varulta jo 2x niin ei tarvi monia ostaa, jos saa ketjulinjan passaamaan. 
> Isommalla vaivalla saisi laajemman välityksen jos rupiaisi levittämään perää ja vaihamalla navan tai kiekon niin voisi laittaa usiampi lehtisen pakan. 
> 
> Lähetetty minun JSN-L21 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Ihanteelliset kammet olis, jos nelikanttiin vielä löytyis, compact mitoituksiset 5 käpäläiset maantiekammet 110 BCD, joihin saa rattaita 34-50t väliltä monen kokoisena kahteen paikkaan, yhdessä minulla tuollaiset on mutta pyörä on pojalla ajossa.

----------


## laattamaa

Pittääpä tuommosia katella jos löytysi. 

Lähetetty minun JSN-L21 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## jalkkis

Onko joku uusiokäyttänyt menestyksekkäästi Sramin (11s) Powerlockia? Sehän ei virallisesti ole reusable... 

Tunaroin ketjuvaihdossa ja singautin 50% Missing Linkistä jonnekin päin nurmikkoa... Powerlock oli käsillä, joten laitoin sen tilalle. Nyt vaan en ole varma onko tätä käytetty aiemmin. Uudelta vaikutti...

Lähetetty minun XQ-BC52 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kanuuna

> Onko joku uusiokäyttänyt menestyksekkäästi Sramin (11s) Powerlockia? Sehän ei virallisesti ole reusable...



On. Olen.

----------


## hsr

SRAM 12-speed eturattaassa ja pakassa on  merkintä ”use SRAM chain only”. Onko kokemusta toimiiko näissä huonommin esim. KMC-ketju, jota mainostetaan SRAM-yhteensopivaksi?

----------


## hphuhtin

Onkohan SRAMin 11s ja 12s vaihtajan rattaat (mitä ne nyt on, pulley/jockey wheels) ristiin yhteensopivia, jos katsoo vaan saman määrän hampaita.. näyttää olevan 11s aika monesta kaupasta lopussa. 1x Rival noin tarkemmin kyseessä.

----------


## laattamaa

Liekköhän tämä mahdollisesti shimano uniglide pakka vai wanha kierrepakka?
Kaiken tuon rasvan ja muun lian alla näkyy samantapaset hahlot kuin hg pakassa ja kierteet tuossa nokalla.

Edit. On se ug, oisi pitäny tutkia ennen kun tilasi uusia osia




Lähetetty minun JSN-L21 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tmee

Hain tänään uuden pyörän ja huomasin että etujarrulevy heittää 0,5mm. Sen verran että pitää pientä ääntä pyöräilessä, ja eihän tuo kiva ole uudessa pyörässä. Onko tuo heitto ns. Toleransseissa?

----------


## tchegge_

Se on helposti vähän vinossa, saa itse yleensä suoristettua, esim jakoavaimen avulla kevyesti vääntämällä. 

Lähetetty minun laitteesta Takapalkilla

----------


## kauris

Ja pienen sisäänajon jälkeen saattaa hieman suoristua itsestään ja samalla kun jarrupalat vähän kuluvat voi ääntely loppua. Jarru saattaa olla myös keskitetty aavistus sivuun jolloin jarrupalat ovat lähempänä levyä toisella puolella ja ottavat helpommin pienesti kiinni. Tällaisen uudelleenkeskityksen tekee helposti tarvittaessa itse.

----------


## nure

Toisaaltaan jos selkeä heitto niin myyjälle reklamaatio.

----------


## frnkr

Vaihdoin sram 11-32 => shimanon 11-36 (10spd) mutta kiekon ja pakan väliin jäi tyhjää. Eikö nuo voi vaihtaa päittäin suoraan vai tarviiko sinne jonkun spacerin? ????

----------


## frnkr

> Vaihdoin sram 11-32 => shimanon 11-36 (10spd) mutta kiekon ja pakan väliin jäi tyhjää. Eikö nuo voi vaihtaa päittäin suoraan vai tarviiko sinne jonkun spacerin? ????



Tämä selvisi pari sivua taakse päin selaamalla, eli tarvii sen 1,85mm prikan. Sattuuko pk-seudulta löytymään ylimääräistä prikkaa jonka voisi hakea kohtuullista korvausta vastaan pois? Pitäisi saada emännän fillari aamuksi kasaan…

----------


## Ohiampuja

Onko Tektro R315 normaali maantiepyörän jarru vai sellainen isomman renkaan jarru? Asennusmitta ilmoitetaan 41-57 mm. Mitä tuo tietäjille kertoo?

https://www.tektro.com/mobile/products.php?p=173

----------


## hphuhtin

> Tämä selvisi pari sivua taakse päin selaamalla, eli tarvii sen 1,85mm prikan. Sattuuko pk-seudulta löytymään ylimääräistä prikkaa jonka voisi hakea kohtuullista korvausta vastaan pois? Pitäisi saada emännän fillari aamuksi kasaan…



Laitoin yv.

----------


## JukPek

löytyi vastaus

----------


## rymy

> Onko Tektro R315 normaali maantiepyörän jarru vai sellainen isomman renkaan jarru? Asennusmitta ilmoitetaan 41-57 mm. Mitä tuo tietäjille kertoo?
> 
> https://www.tektro.com/mobile/products.php?p=173



Kyllä tuo ainakin mun näkemyksen mukaan on aivan perus maantiepyörän jarru. Tuo mitta on kiinnitysakselilta väli jarrupalojen keskelle. Tuossa eka kuva mitä googlettamalla tuli vastaan: Bicycle part Bike Brake Caliper Set 47 57mm 55 72mmReach Front Rear Bicycle Brakes Cycling C Brake for DEX Road bike|bicycle brake|bike brakec brakes - AliExpress

----------


## Julle83

Tilasin uudet jarrut eteen ja taakse: Sram G2 RSC. Oletin että asennus olisi ollut pelkkää ruuvailua, mutta aloin epäröimään. En oikein löytänyt edes asennusohjeita, ja Sramin oma dokumentaatio kattaa lähinnä perusteellisen huollon. Jos joudun katkomaan letkuja, niin tarvitsen uusia työkaluja, joita en todennäköisesti tule käyttämään kovinkaan usein. Olisiko homma kuitenkin parempi teettää pajalla?

----------


## kauris

Jos ei aio usein asennella itse ja tehdä jarruhuoltoja (ei ihan helpoimpia huoltoja ja voi koetella hermoja) ja hankkia niitä varten työkaluja niin ehkä kannattaisi viedä huoltoon. Toivottavasti hyvälle mekaanikolle. 
Hyvät Sram jarrujen ilmaussetit maksaa kuitenkin jonkin verran. Jarrunestettä saa kyllä edullisesti. Letkun lyhentämiseen käyvät pihdit (alle 10 euro kannattaa kyllä mielestäni joka tapauksessa hommata jossain kohtaa koska niillä voi katkaista myös vaihdevaijereita ja letkuja lyttäämättä niitä.

----------


## nure

^Ilmaussettejä jaa parilla kympillä ja letkuleikkurin voi hankkia jos haluaa. Itsellä on joku Jagwiren kapistus mutta mattopuukolla saa kauniisti leikattua. En tarkkaan tiedä miten SRAMin lyhennys ja ilmaus toimii esim. Shimanoon verrattuna joka ainkain on lapsenleikkiä.

----------


## SvaR

Sramin oma ilmaussetti maksaa aika reippaasti ja yksiä Avid jarruja ilmannu ja onhan se semmosta leikkimistä. Purista, taputtele, vedä, rämpsyttele...kierrä talo myötäpäivään ja huomenna vastapäivään ja oli kait siinä joku loru, manaus ja loitsukin lausuttava...nuin kait ainakin vanhemmat mallit piti ilmata ja sen sai tehdä vähintään joka vuosi niihin jarruihin. Tuon jälkeen olen kyseisen merkin jarrujen kohdalla paennut ja lujaa, joten uudemmista ei kokemusta.

Jullen tapauksessa niin kyllähän niitä yleensä joutuu lyhentämään ja nykyään kun letkut menee usein rungon sisällä osan matkaa niin lyhennys ja ilmaus pitäs tehdä.

----------


## Benny

> Tilasin uudet jarrut eteen ja taakse: Sram G2 RSC. Oletin että asennus olisi ollut pelkkää ruuvailua, mutta aloin epäröimään. En oikein löytänyt edes asennusohjeita, ja Sramin oma dokumentaatio kattaa lähinnä perusteellisen huollon. Jos joudun katkomaan letkuja, niin tarvitsen uusia työkaluja, joita en todennäköisesti tule käyttämään kovinkaan usein. Olisiko homma kuitenkin parempi teettää pajalla?



Esimerkiksi tuosta ilmaussarja ja you tubesta katsot ohjeet.

https://www.bike24.com/p2131508.html

Tuolla Sramin "bleeding edge" systeemillä varustetun jarrun ilmaaminen on äärimmäisen yksinkertaista. 

Jarruja joutuu muutenkin ilmaamaan ja nesteitä vaihtamaan, niin tulee tuolle sarjalle myöhemminkin varmaan käyttöä.

Ilmaus:

https://youtu.be/DRt-CP2l474


Letkun lyhennys:

https://youtu.be/dB5fTLKOmNQ

Tuossa ilmaussarjassa taitaa tulla muutama lyhennykseen tarvittava oliivi ja insertti mukana.

----------


## ViP

Sramilta löytyy yksityiskohtaiset ohjeet ilmaamiseen. Monta vaihetta, mutta ei ole mitenkään erityisen vaikea tehtävä eli onnistuu ihan lukutaitoiselta kotimekaanikolta.

----------


## nure

https://r2-bike.com/navi.php?qs=bleedkit&search= Tuoltakin löytyy halvempia. Itsellä Shimanoa varten tuollainen edullinen ja toimii oikein hyvin. Letkujen leikkaukseen tuollainen itsellä https://r2-bike.com/SRAM-Tool-Hydrau...-Cutter-Tool_1 mutta mattopuukolla käy aivan hyvin.

----------


## nure

https://r2-bike.com/navi.php?qs=bleedkit&search= Tuoltakin löytyy halvempia. Itsellä Shimanoa varten tuollainen edullinen ja toimii oikein hyvin. Letkujen leikkaukseen tuollainen itsellä https://r2-bike.com/SRAM-Tool-Hydrau...-Cutter-Tool_1 mutta mattopuukolla käy aivan hyvin.
Jos oliivi ja insertti ei mukana niin ne ei paljoa maksa, kannattaa samalla ottaa pari extraa varmuuden vuoksi.

----------


## kauris

Shimanon ilmaus kupin kanssa ja vain kahvan päästä menee helposti ja tarvikkeet edullisia. Kuppi taitaa tulla joidenkin jarrujen mukana peräti. Ja mineraaliöljyn kanssa on kivempi mokailla. Sramin dotit kun pärskäyttää ympäriinsä on tilanne ikävämpi. Joku letku kun pullahtaa vahingossa irti esim. Myös ilmausta lopettaessa kun kahvan pään ruiskun irroittaa tahtoo dottia pulputa ulos kahvasta jonkin verran. Saa olla tarkkana imeyttämässä sitä johonkin rättiin. 
Tarvittavia välineitä tosiaan ovat 
Parit eri kokoiset kuusiokolot, pieni torx (olikohan t10), dot jarruneste, itse ilmaussetti, hyvät hermot, letkunkatkaisupihdit, isopropanolia tai vastaavaa sotkujen ja työvälineiden puhdistukseen, rättiä (nukkaamatonta). Suojalasit ja hanskat hyvä lisä.

Just taas code rsc:t ilmanneena se rsc mallien bite pointin säätö on muuten ärsyttävä. Ohjeen mukaisessa asennossa jos ilmaa, niin bite point on liian kaukana omaan makuun. Tyhjä liike on turhan iso. Paksumpi jarrulevy auttaisi varmaan mutta nyt olen lukenut, että ilmaus kannattaa tehdä bite point säätö puolessa välissä. Tällöin jää säätövaraa molempiin suuntiin. Ohjetta jos noudattaa niin säätöä saa vain entistä lähemmäs sitä, että kahva ottaa ohjaustankoon kiinni. 
Taidan kokeilla tänään uusiksi silleen. 

En muuten voi suositella Jagwiren kallista Elite ilmaussettiä. https://www.bike-discount.de/en/jagwire-elite-bleed-kit
Luulin että olis hyvä mutta ne ruiskut on muotoiltu "neulan" päästä niin ettei ilmakuplaa saa ulos. Eli ilmakupla nesteessä tahtoo jäädä ruiskuun vaikka sitä koittaa puristaa ulos pitämällä ruiskua ylöspäin. Kupla kiertelee ulostuloaukkoa... ikään kuin ruiskun yläosa olisi kuopalla eli kovera siitä kohdasta mistä ruiskun kapea kohta alkaa. Raivostuttavaa.
Pro-mallissa ja sramin versioissa ruiskun "katto" pullistuu neulapäätä kohden ja ilma tulee ulos helpommin. Nyt kun tässä ääneen paasasin asiasta niin lähetinpä Jagwirellekin tästä valituksen. Kysyin onko ongelma tuttu, onko minun ruiskuni vialliset ja lähettäisivätkö uudet takuuna tilanne. Vaikka edullisemmat pro-mallit.

elite (jossa sinänsä kätevät letkun sulkijaventtiilit):


pro:

----------


## Benny

> Shimanon ilmaus kupin kanssa ja vain kahvan päästä menee helposti ja tarvikkeet edullisia. Kuppi taitaa tulla joidenkin jarrujen mukana peräti. Ja mineraaliöljyn kanssa on kivempi mokailla. Sramin dotit kun pärskäyttää ympäriinsä on tilanne ikävämpi. Joku letku kun pullahtaa vahingossa irti esim. Myös ilmausta lopettaessa kun kahvan pään ruiskun irroittaa tahtoo dottia pulputa ulos kahvasta jonkin verran. Saa olla tarkkana imeyttämässä sitä johonkin rättiin. 
> Tarvittavia välineitä tosiaan ovat 
> Parit eri kokoiset kuusiokolot, pieni torx (olikohan t10), dot jarruneste, itse ilmaussetti, hyvät hermot, letkunkatkaisupihdit, isopropanolia tai vastaavaa sotkujen ja työvälineiden puhdistukseen, rättiä (nukkaamatonta). Suojalasit ja hanskat hyvä lisä.
> 
> Just taas code rsc:t ilmanneena se rsc mallien bite pointin säätö on muuten ärsyttävä. Ohjeen mukaisessa asennossa jos ilmaa, niin bite point on liian kaukana omaan makuun. Tyhjä liike on turhan iso. Paksumpi jarrulevy auttaisi varmaan mutta nyt olen lukenut, että ilmaus kannattaa tehdä bite point säätö puolessa välissä. Tällöin jää säätövaraa molempiin suuntiin. Ohjetta jos noudattaa niin säätöä saa vain entistä lähemmäs sitä, että kahva ottaa ohjaustankoon kiinni. 
> Taidan kokeilla tänään uusiksi silleen. 
> 
> En muuten voi suositella Jagwiren kallista Elite ilmaussettiä. Luulin että olis hyvä mutta ne ruiskut on muotoiltu "neulan" päästä niin ettei ilmakuplaa saa ulos. Eli ilmakupla nesteessä tahtoo jäädä ruiskuun vaikka sitä koittaa puristaa ulos pitämällä ruiskua ylöspäin. Kupla kiertelee ulostuloaukkoa... ikään kuin ruiskun yläosa olisi kuopalla eli kovera siitä kohdasta mistä ruiskun kapea kohta alkaa. Raivostuttavaa.



Sama sen kahvan reach asennon kanssa. Ainakin guide Re ja Rs mallien kanssa jätän ilmatessa sen kahvan vähän kauemmaksi kuin ohjeistetaan, niin ottaa kiinni snadisti aikaisemmin.

----------


## kauris

Noissahan ei sitä bite point säätöä toki ole vaan ainoastaan kahvan etäisyyden säätö. RSC mallissa on lisänä bite point ja on tosiaan outoa että siitä ei ole mitään hyötyä, koska säätövara on kaikki siihen suuntaan mikä vie tilannetta vain "huonompaan" suuntaan.

----------


## K.Kuronen

^Ihan mielenkiinnosta kysyn, että vaikuttaako bite point-säätö jotenkin männän sijaintiin kahvan sylinterissä, vai pelkästään vivuston toimintaan suhteessa mäntään?

----------


## kauris

Mä en osaa valitettavasti sanoa. Ehkä googlettamalla löytyy vastaus. Se on toi tiheähampaisempi rulla jossa on nuoli ja lukee contact.sijainnista päätellen ehkä tuo tarkoittamasi männän sijainti sylinterissä. 
https://www.bikester.fi/sram-guide-r...BoCpmMQAvD_BwE

----------


## K.Kuronen

^löysin räjäytyskuvan ja tuubista purkuvideon, mutta en oikein saanut selvää. Jotenkin kun räjäytyskuvaa tutkii, niin tuli fiilis, että säätäisi tyhjää etuvetoa.

----------


## Julle83

Kiitos vastauksista, vein pajalle. Urakkana olisi ollut myös rungon läpivienti, ja pelkästään työkaluihin olisi mennyt enemmän rahaa kuin huoltoon. Ilmaus pitäisi toki onnistua jatkossa omin avuin.

----------


## pööräilijä77

Hei, viitsikö joku auttaa? Oon uusimassa rattaita ja ketjuja pyörään ja muutama kysymys aiheesta. Ultegra 6800 on kyseessä.
1. Onko ns vakiokoko eteen 52-39 ja taakse 11-28?
2. Missä edukkaimmat hinnat ja maksaako tosiaan 52ratas eteen melkein 100e?
3. Sopiiko 10-vaihteinen pakka taakse?

----------


## paaton

52/36 eteen ja 11-28 taakse. 

10sp pakka ei sovi.

----------


## pööräilijä77

Kiitos!  :Hymy:  onko helppo vaihtaa itse ja tarviiko erikoistyökaluja?

----------


## Malamuutti

> Kiitos!  onko helppo vaihtaa itse ja tarviiko erikoistyökaluja?



Rataskasetin vaihtoon tarvitset ketjupiiskan ja kasettiavaimen. Esimerkiksi tällaiset: https://m.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/383853...ic-Ketjupiiska https://m.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/450181...aspakkatyokalu (<- kai tuo nyt oikea on, ettei ole kierrepakan avain?)

Ketjunkatkaisin taitaa myös olla tarpeen, esim.tuommoinen: https://m.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/380902...etjunkatkaisin 

Huom: minulla ei taida itselläni olla kokemusta näistä nimenomaisista työkaluista, ja ketjunkatkaisimen on syytä olla hyvä, muuten menee hermot vaan ei ketju poikki.

----------


## pööräilijä77

Mitä ovat hg-pakat ja cs-pakat? Mistä tietää sopiiko rataspakan avain juuri tuohon ultegran 6800 11-vaihteiseen?

----------


## nure

^Tuohon Ultegraan kyllä pitäisi sopia aivan tuo perinteinen. Niitä löytyy (Melkein) joka puodista, oma Biltsun kestänyt kymmeniä vuosia ja pakkoja.

----------


## pööräilijä77

Anteeksi tyhmä kysymys, mutta mikä on "perinteinen" rataspakan avain?

----------


## TERU

Tämä keskipiikillä varustettu on "klassinen" pakka-avain, mutta kaikki kasettipakan avaimet käyvät
https://m.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/383852...avain-varrella
Sitten samasta kaupasta ketjuruoska, kun sellaisenkin tarvii, jos ei jo olekin.

----------


## Arosusi

https://www.biltema.fi/polkupyorat/p...alu-2000023874

Tai tuosta jos on ennestään räikkä. N 20 vuotta tuo ollut käytössä.

https://www.biltema.fi/polkupyorat/p...ain-2000038272

Ja ketjupiiska samaan kauppaan.

----------


## nure

^Samat itsellä, piiska hieman vanhempaa mallia kylläkin. https://www.biltema.fi/polkupyorat/p...ija-2000038268 ja tuossa vielä ketjunkatkaisija samasta puodista.

----------


## hubba

Vaihdoin tiagra hollowtech 2 keskiön ultegraan ja yllätyin kun työkalu ei sopinutkaan tuohon ultegraan (työkalu liian iso). Onko noita hollowtech 2 keskiöitäkin montaa mallia? Mistä tietää mikä työkalu sopii mihinkin?

----------


## vihtis83

> Vaihdoin tiagra hollowtech 2 keskiön ultegraan ja yllätyin kun työkalu ei sopinutkaan tuohon ultegraan (työkalu liian iso). Onko noita hollowtech 2 keskiöitäkin montaa mallia? Mistä tietää mikä työkalu sopii mihinkin?



Tarviit tällaisen välikappaleen: https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/prod...-FC25-adapteri
Ultegra ja Xt taitaa tuon vaatia. 
”Shimano TL-FC25 tool adapter for installation and  removal of SM-BBR60 and BB-MT800 bottom bracket.”

----------


## Kuminauha

Ite törmäsi samaan yllätykseen MT800:n kanssa. Ihan rimpula toi välikappale. Saa olla todella varovainen ettei mee hampaat tosta muovista sileeks.

----------


## Pulimonni

> Vaihdoin tiagra hollowtech 2 keskiön ultegraan ja yllätyin kun työkalu ei sopinutkaan tuohon ultegraan (työkalu liian iso). Onko noita hollowtech 2 keskiöitäkin montaa mallia? Mistä tietää mikä työkalu sopii mihinkin?



Ennen ainakin tuli Ultegran keskiön mukana sovitin.

----------


## vontero

Onko pelkästään pienimpien rattaiden vaihto takapakkaan mahdollista/yleistä?  
Tutustunut tässä ketjujen huoltoon, kierrätykseen ja vaihtoon, sekä ratashommiin.  

Tälläsellä 1x12 vaihteistolla ja lähinnä asfalttiajelulla käytössä on lähes koko ajan 12. Vastatuulessa ja vähemmän loivassa nousussa 11.  

Meinasin, että noi vaihtamalla koko pakan ikä voisi pidentyä, mutta onko tämä kuinka mahdollista? Myydäänkö noita erillisenä hyvin tai ollenkaan?

----------


## Pulimonni

> Onko pelkästään pienimpien rattaiden vaihto takapakkaan mahdollista/yleistä?  
> Tutustunut tässä ketjujen huoltoon, kierrätykseen ja vaihtoon, sekä ratashommiin.  
> 
> Tälläsellä 1x12 vaihteistolla ja lähinnä asfalttiajelulla käytössä on lähes koko ajan 12. Vastatuulessa ja vähemmän loivassa nousussa 11.  
> 
> Meinasin, että noi vaihtamalla koko pakan ikä voisi pidentyä, mutta onko tämä kuinka mahdollista? Myydäänkö noita erillisenä hyvin tai ollenkaan?



Eteen isompi ratas.

----------


## jalkkis

^ Joo vois olla järkevää, sais pakan paremmin käyttöön.

Mutta itse kysymykseen, kyllähän joihinkin pakkoihin saa irtorattaita. En sit tiedä olisko mahdollista laittaa eri pakkojen rattaita samaan pakettiin? Miten muistelen, että joku täällä olisi niin tehnyt?

Lähetetty minun XQ-BC52 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## TERU

Irtorattaita, pieniä
https://www.bike-discount.de/en/shim...cs-m8000/m7000

----------


## vontero

> Eteen isompi ratas.



Tuota tuli mietittyä heti, kun pyörän osti, koska 1 ei ole käytännössä koskaan käytössä ja välillä ois kiva olla yksi isompi.  
Se tietysti laajentaisi 11-12 käytön 10-12sta, mutta ei se tietysti sitä korjaa, että 3/4 pakasta olisi vielä hyvässä kunnossa, kun nuo käytetyimmät on vaihdon tarpeessa.  
Lisäisi kyllä käytetyimmän rattaan ikää ehdottomasti.





> ...kyllähän joihinkin pakkoihin saa irtorattaita. En sit tiedä olisko mahdollista laittaa eri pakkojen rattaita samaan pakettiin?



Pitänee siis tutkia enemmän. 
Tossa "eri pakkojen rattaita" ajatuksessa vois olla kans ideaa, jos esim parempilaatuiset kävis siihen myös.  
Vois kestää kulutusta vielä enemmän ja pakan ikä senku lisääntyy.    

Kattelinkin saman tien. Oma pakka on Shimano CSM6100 ja siitä löytyy myös 7100, 8100 ja 9100.  
Pienimmät rattaat 10T ja 12T myydään settinä 20€ luokkaa.  
Ymmärtääkseni näitä voi ainakin käyttää ristiin.  

Aika paljon eioota myynnissä, mutta löytynee kuitenkin.  
Tietysti noi pitäis ostaa nyt varastoon, koska ei niitä varmaan enää sillon löydä, kun tarve tulee.

----------


## TERU

Vaihteiston merkitys jää vähäiseksi vain muutaman pakan rattaan käytöllä. Kuluvat nopeasti nuo pienet ja taitaa ketjukin kulua nopeammin.

----------


## MRe

> Tälläsellä 1x12 vaihteistolla ja lähinnä asfalttiajelulla käytössä on lähes koko ajan 12. Vastatuulessa ja vähemmän loivassa nousussa 11.



Sanoisin, että käyttötarkoitukseen vääräntyyppinen pyörä kyseessä.

----------


## MRe

> Eteen isompi ratas.



Riippuu rungosta, mutta voi olla, ettei kovin paljon isompaa ole mahdollisuus asentaa.

----------


## MRe

Nyt meni kyllä hermo Maguran kanssa, vaikka olenkin niitä käyttänyt vuosikymmeniä. Ilmasin etujarrun viime viikonloppuna ja taas etujarrun kahva on kuin puristelisi velttoa mul…tasäkkiä.

Joku oli vaihtanut Maguroihin pelkät Shimanon kahvat. Toisaalta samoilla lämpösillä sitten vaihtaa jarrut kokonaan. Onneksi ei ole rungon sisäisiä vetoja.

----------


## paaton

> Onko pelkästään pienimpien rattaiden vaihto takapakkaan mahdollista/yleistä?  
> Tutustunut tässä ketjujen huoltoon, kierrätykseen ja vaihtoon, sekä ratashommiin.  
> 
> Tälläsellä 1x12 vaihteistolla ja lähinnä asfalttiajelulla käytössä on lähes koko ajan 12. Vastatuulessa ja vähemmän loivassa nousussa 11.  
> 
> Meinasin, että noi vaihtamalla koko pakan ikä voisi pidentyä, mutta onko tämä kuinka mahdollista? Myydäänkö noita erillisenä hyvin tai ollenkaan?



Oletko seurannut kadenssia? Kuulostaa polvien kannalta aika pahalta. Aiempien viestin perusteella painat yli 100kg ja pyörä on Kona Dr.Dew.

Vai päädyitkö kuitenkin sähköpyörään?

----------


## Benny

> Oletko seurannut kadenssia? Kuulostaa polvien kannalta aika pahalta. Aiempien viestin perusteella painat yli 100kg ja pyörä on Kona Dr.Dew.
> 
> Vai päädyitkö kuitenkin sähköpyörään?



Samaa ajattelin itsekkin. Vaihda mielummin vaihdetta, kuin rattaita  :Hymy:

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Ilmasin etujarrun viime viikonloppuna ja taas etujarrun kahva on kuin puristelisi velttoa mul…tasäkkiä.



Onneksi kahvit on vielä pannussa eikä mukissa. Eli rinnuksilla.  :Hymy:

----------


## vontero

> Oletko seurannut kadenssia? Kuulostaa polvien  kannalta aika pahalta. Aiempien viestin perusteella painat yli 100kg ja  pyörä on Kona Dr.Dew.
> 
> Vai päädyitkö kuitenkin sähköpyörään?



Eipä  tuollastakaan ollut vielä tullut vastaan. Kattelin muutaman video  aiheesta ja näyttää olevan aika kiistelty aihe kaikinpuolin, mutta  kyllähän tuo polvihomma ihan järkeen käy.  
Pitääpä ihan laskeskella  huomenna millasia lukemia tulee suoralla tiellä ja ottaa ihan asiaksi  kokeilla sotkea hieman nopeammin pienemmillä vaihteilla. Kokeilee miltä  sellanen tuntuu. En tosin mielestäni mitenkään "puserra väksinin isolla  vaihteella", mutta veikkaisin, että ne lukemat on lähempänä 60 kuin 100.

Dr.  Dew tosiaan alla ja noin 500km takana. Stemmi tuli vaihdettua  pidempään, säädettävään malliin, niin sai ajo-asennon paremmaksi ja  muutkin säädöt haettu ainakin omasta mielestä kohilleen.  
30km  lenkit on menny vallan mainiosti. Yllättävänkin helposti taittunu. Mikään paikka ei myöskään ole kipeytynyt... ainakaan vielä  :Leveä hymy: 






> Samaa ajattelin itsekkin. Vaihda mielummin vaihdetta, kuin rattaita



Eikös siellä silti väkisinkin ole ne pari jotka on käytössä eniten? :P  
Mutta laitetaan korvan taakse

----------


## paaton

Minimissääm 80cad pitäisi olla oikestaan jatkuvasti. Kannattaa hankkia vaikkapa edullinen kadenssimittari heti alkuun.

----------


## TERU

Pakkana täysverinen maastopakka - 10-51t!

Muutoinhan tuo pyörä on ihan sopiva tieajoon - tielle sopivampi pakka - ja jos vauhdit noin korkeita niin kampiin toinen ratas, uudet kammet 50/38 ja etuvaihtaja vipuineen. Vaihteiston saa käyttöön 2x12 alalta laajemmin ja ketju hivelee pakan keskimmäisiä rattaita pääosan ajomatkasta. 
Kuski nauttii ajosta ja voimansiirto kestää...

----------


## Benny

> Eikös siellä silti väkisinkin ole ne pari jotka on käytössä eniten? :P  
> Mutta laitetaan korvan taakse



Tiettyy rajaan asti korkeampi kadenssi tekee polkemisesta taloudellisempaakin. Jos ei kadenssiin ole kiinnittänyt huomiota, niin alkuun saattaa 80rpm:kin tuntua korkealta, mutta toisaalta sen hyödytkin huomaa aika nopeasti.

----------


## Kanuuna

Pohdituttaa itseä tällaiset maastopyörävälitykset maantieajossa. Tässä tapauksessa ei ole maastopyörä kyseessä, mutta löytyy paljon tapauksia, joissa maasturilla, maastovälityksillä, -renkailla ja maantieajoon turhilla pomppukepeillä ajellaan kelveillä tahi yleisesti asvaltilla. Eikä siinä sinällään mitään, mutta menee vähän ominaisuudet harakoille. Maastorenkaatkin kuluvat maantiellä aika haipakkaan. Samoin kuin maastovälityksillä oleva voimansiirto. Eturattaalla saa tosiaan helpotusta jo paljon edellä kuvattuun tilanteeseen. Vaikka luokkaa 48-piikkistä eturieskaa kiinni, niin pakka kulunee hieman tasaisemmin ja vaihdevälit vähän lyhenee. Jos niitä alapään vaihteita ei kuitenkaan tarvi. 
Polvien kulumista ei kannata aliarvioida. Sitten, jos kosahtaa, ottaa päähän. Tommonen 500 kilometriä on vielä niin vähän, ettei sitä siinä ajassa huomaa, mutta kilometrien karttuessa viheliäiset kivut voivat alkaa. Voivat, toivottavasti ei.

----------


## MRe

> Pakkana täysverinen maastopakka - 10-51t!
> 
> Muutoinhan tuo pyörä on ihan sopiva tieajoon - tielle sopivampi pakka - ja jos vauhdit noin korkeita niin kampiin toinen ratas, uudet kammet 50/38 ja etuvaihtaja vipuineen. Vaihteiston saa käyttöön 2x12 alalta laajemmin ja ketju hivelee pakan keskimmäisiä rattaita pääosan ajomatkasta. 
> Kuski nauttii ajosta ja voimansiirto kestää...



Saako 2x12 settiä ylipäätään? Siis tuollaista 50/38? Etuvaihtajan kaapelointi vaatisi kyllä virittelyä.

Koitin katsella, mikä tuossa on max sallittu eturatas, mutta en löytänyt. Sen sijaan kiinnitti huomiota, kun user manualissa joka toinen kappale alkaa joko warning tai caution. Nää pyörät on kyllä vaarallisempia kuin aseet…

http://downloads.konaworld.com/docs/...ers_Manual.pdf

----------


## TERU

Komppis kampiin voi asentaa haluamansa rattaat ja samaa katsoin, että nyt on maksimi 38t.

Ps. Vasemman vivun ja noi kammetkin rattaineen joutuis valistemaan joko 10 tai 11 sarjasta, toimimaan saa noillakin eikä tarvis kaikkea vaihtaa tai jopa koko pyörää, jos ajopeli on hyväksi havaittu.

----------


## hubba

Onko nuo dura-ace jarrukaapelit hintansa veroisia, huomaako eron esim sil-tec settiin? Oliko noissa polymeeripinnoitetuissa jokin että saattaa luistaa kiinnityskohdasta jarruihin?

----------


## nure

^Niro-Glide Turbo ja Jag Wire toimineet itsellä. Tuskin DA:ssa mitään vikaa.

----------


## nure

Voimansiirrosta: Jos takapakka 11-28 ja edessä 1x niin mikä määrittää eturattaan maksimi koon. Maantiepyörästä kyse.

----------


## TERU

Kammet ja runko mutta ne taitaa sallia asentamalla ja hakemalla melko laajan alan. Sitten kuskin asettama tarve, luulen tuon pakan kanssa maantielle noin 38/40/42T antavan hyvän välitysalan. Tiiviin pakan kanssa yksikin eturatas riittää, (kaksi antaa optimivälitykset).

----------


## nure

^Nyt edessä 38 mutta tuleeko esteitä esim. 44:sen kanssa?

----------


## paaton

> Onko nuo dura-ace jarrukaapelit hintansa veroisia, huomaako eron esim sil-tec settiin? Oliko noissa polymeeripinnoitetuissa jokin että saattaa luistaa kiinnityskohdasta jarruihin?



On niissä. Kevyemmät käyttää. Eikä joo saa laittaa kuin uudempin satuloihin, missä on sellainen isompi clamppi. R8000 ja vastavat.

----------


## paaton

> Voimansiirrosta: Jos takapakka 11-28 ja edessä 1x niin mikä määrittää eturattaan maksimi koon. Maantiepyörästä kyse.



Reidet.

----------


## Arosusi

> Onko nuo dura-ace jarrukaapelit hintansa veroisia, huomaako eron esim sil-tec settiin? Oliko noissa polymeeripinnoitetuissa jokin että saattaa luistaa kiinnityskohdasta jarruihin?







> On niissä. Kevyemmät käyttää. Eikä joo saa laittaa kuin uudempin satuloihin, missä on sellainen isompi clamppi. R8000 ja vastavat.



Jos käytössä muut jarrut ja epäilyttää kiinnityskohdan pito niin pinnoitteen voi hioa pois siitä kiinnityskohdasta. Vie hetken ja näyttäisi toimivan.

----------


## TERU

> ^Nyt edessä 38 mutta tuleeko esteitä esim. 44:sen kanssa?



Näkemättä sanoisin ettei tulee, tietenkin pitää takahaarukan alaputkessa olla tilaa, mutta luulen senkin kanssa tulevan juttuun, kun jos ahtaaksi menee niin siirtää ratasta vähän ulos päin, keinolla tai toisella. 
Välityksen suhteen 44 on ihan hyvä vielä: 44/28X2,15m=3,38m kampikierroksella pienin vaihde, tuolla kipuaa kotimaan mäetkin. Renkaan ymärysmitta ihan arvio, kun ei tiedä renkaan kokoa.

----------


## nure

Päätön, reidet ei ole ongelma, siis tekninen kysymys kuten varmaan ymmärsit.

TERU, takahaarukassa mainiosti tilaa, menee selkeästi suurempikin.

Lähinnä kyse kun ei etuvaihtajaa niin tuskin takavaihtaja/pakka mitenkään vaikuttaa rattaan kokoon?

----------


## moukari

> Päätön, reidet ei ole ongelma, siis tekninen kysymys kuten varmaan ymmärsit.
> 
> TERU, takahaarukassa mainiosti tilaa, menee selkeästi suurempikin.
> 
> Lähinnä kyse kun ei etuvaihtajaa niin tuskin takavaihtaja/pakka mitenkään vaikuttaa rattaan kokoon?



Joo, ei se takavaihtaja tiedä minkä kokoinen ratas on edessä. Kunhan ketju on oikean pituinen, niin menee mikä vaan, jos sopii niin voi laittaa vaikka 60T eteen. Yleensä alkaa takahaarukan alaputki ahdistamaan jossain vaiheessa, kun mennään suurempiin kokoihin. Riippuu toki pyörästä, missä vaiheessa tila loppuu kesken.

----------


## TERU

Näin naksahtelee vaihteet kohdilleen SS häkkiselläkin eturattaan koosta riippumatta.

Mutta eikö yli viidenkympin pakat jo kuutisenkymmentä kampiin tarttiskin?

----------


## MRe

> Mutta eikö yli viidenkympin pakat jo kuutisenkymmentä kampiin tarttiskin?



Edelleen riippuu pyörästä, käyttötarkoituksesta ja -tavasta. Mulla on läskissä 28T/11-46 enkä yhtään koe, että olisi liian pieni etulimppu.

----------


## nure

^^TERU, totta tuokin jos maantiellä ajelisi, itsellä tuossa FlatBarissa 10-52 takana ja korkeintaan naurettavalta näyttää, edessä 34... Tuo SRAM Eagle yhteensopivuus aiheuttaa moisen lienee, uusiin kiekkoihin sentään vain 11-48.

----------


## nure

Mistähän johtuu ettei SRAM AXS appi ei suostu ottamaan yhteyttä vaihtajaan/vipuun? Onko jokin simppeli seikka mitä tyhmä ei tajua?

----------


## hphuhtin

> Mistähän johtuu ettei SRAM AXS appi ei suostu ottamaan yhteyttä vaihtajaan/vipuun? Onko jokin simppeli seikka mitä tyhmä ei tajua?



Simppelein mitä koittaisin on appi pois ja takaisin asentaen, mutta se nyt varmaan on jo koitettu. BT päällä? Akku ja patteri irti ja takaisin?

----------


## nure

^Ekan toimenpiteen tein jo, BT päällä mutta ei tunnista, akkua en vielä irroittanut. Jatketaan taas joskus harjoituksia...

----------


## paaton

> Päätön, reidet ei ole ongelma, siis tekninen kysymys kuten varmaan ymmärsit.
> 
> TERU, takahaarukassa mainiosti tilaa, menee selkeästi suurempikin.
> 
> Lähinnä kyse kun ei etuvaihtajaa niin tuskin takavaihtaja/pakka mitenkään vaikuttaa rattaan kokoon?



Niin, reidet rajoittaa, ei muut. Miten se takavaihtaja/pakka voisi vaikuttaa?

1x sydeemilla voi myös käyttää takana lyhythäkkistä vaihtajaa, koska vaihtajan kapasiteetti ei tule vastaan. Ja tässäkin on aivan sama onko edessä 35 vai 60t ratas.

----------


## paaton

> Näin naksahtelee vaihteet kohdilleen SS häkkiselläkin eturattaan koosta riippumatta.



Joo, justiinsa noin 1x sydeemissa. 2x kanssa saa olla vähän tarkempi lyhythäkkisen kanssa, jos takana on isompaa pakkaa.

----------


## Eraseri

Tekis mieli heittää veslintua noilla SRAMin Force Etap AXS-vaihteistoilla. Asensin pyörään voimamittarin (spider) eli otin kammet irti. Homman aikana en omasta mielestäni koskenut etuvaihtajaan, mutta ilmeisesti jotain on muuttunut kun mittarin asentamisen jälkeen etuvaihtaja ei enää vaihda kunnolla isommalle kiekolle. Piti alkaa tsekkaamaan onko muilla vastaavia haasteita ja kyllä näyttäisi olevan. Olen youtubesta katsonut SRAMin ohjeet ja muutaman mekaanikon ohjeet, mutta en vaan saa tuota etuvaihtajaa pelaamaan kunnolla. Parhaiten se tuntuu pelaavan kun ohjeiden vastaisesti jättää rattaan ja vaihtajan väliin ~3 mm raon eikä valmistajan suosittelemaa 1-2 mm rakoa.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YoAdLwSk5Nw
https://www.sram.com/en/sram/road/ca...axs-chain-drop

Ihan mystinen vehje kun on näin herkkä säädöistään. Mitenhän tämän saisi pelaamaan kun ei tunnu valmistajan ohjeet auttavan?

----------


## Föhn

> Mistähän johtuu ettei SRAM AXS appi ei suostu ottamaan yhteyttä vaihtajaan/vipuun? Onko jokin simppeli seikka mitä tyhmä ei tajua?



Aloitappa alusta. Eli olet siis onnistuneesti parittanut kaikki AXS kilkkeet? Ajanut flätbaarilla, todennut mahtavaksi mutta ainoa mitä puuttuukin data apista? AXS ei näy puhelimen Bluetooth osastolla jos sitä olet tiirailu.

----------


## nure

^Niinpä...

----------


## MRe

^onko noi olleet paritettuna aiemmin johonkin toiseen puhelimeen? Jotkut laitteet hyväksyvät vain yhden pariliitoksen, eivätkä enää sitten julista itseään näkyvästi muille. Eli pitäisi ensin purkaa se vanha pariliitos.

----------


## Föhn

> ^Niinpä...



No onko valmistajan vinkit tuubissa ynnä muissa medioissa jo tsekattu ja kokeiltu? Noissa omissa 2x red, 1x force AXS kamoissa ei ongelmaa ole esiintynyt. Mitä nyt kyselee että mikä pyörä kun jonkun suorituksen vetäsee. Mutta olet siis ajanut ja kaikki toimii mutta ei löydy luuria?

----------


## nure

Mre, Ei muihin puhelimiin...

Föhn, XX1 kyseessä, toimii kuin unelma muttei yhdistä aplikaatioon.

----------


## jalkkis

^Olisko puhelin vaan kranttu? Oletko kokeillut toista puhelinta? 

Mulla oli samoja ongelmia roboimurin kanssa. Xiaomin puhelin ja robo eivät tykänneet toisistaan. Piti kaivaa kaapista antiikkinen LG, jolla kaikki pelitti laakista.

Lähetetty minun XQ-BC52 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## xubu

^ No eikö toiminut Sonyllakaan?

----------


## nure

^^Samsungin S sarjalainen, täytyy perehtyä. En ole muiden laitteiden kanssa mitään poikkeavaa.

----------


## vontero

Niinhän tuo viikko vierähti, mutta:




> Minimissääm 80cad pitäisi olla oikestaan jatkuvasti. Kannattaa hankkia vaikkapa edullinen kadenssimittari heti alkuun.



Jotain perusmittaria olisi muutenkin tarkoitus hommata. Lähinnä matkojen mittaukseen oli ajatus, mutta pitääpä katsoa missä myös tuo ominaisuus.  

Vähän ehkä aliarvioin omaa polkemista, kyllä se tolla 12 vaihteellakin kuitenkin nousee tonne 70 päälle ja 11sta kun käyttää sen sijaan, niin 80 on aika lähellä, reilu 19 kierrosta laskeskelin 15 sekunnissa.  
Eikä toi tuntunu edes pahalta. Hikihän siinä lentää, mutta sehän on vain positiivistä. 
Ehkä toi isommalla vaihteella ajaminen tuntuu itselle luontevammalta, kun reisistä löytyy kyllä vääntöä, mutta juuri tuollanen aerobinen kunto on sitten huonommalla tolalla.  

Kovaa ajoa, niin siitä se sitten karttuu :P





> Samaa ajattelin itsekkin. Vaihda mielummin vaihdetta, kuin rattaita



Tuli tuohonkin kiinnitettyä enemmän huomiota viime lenkeillä ja joskin tietty vaihdoin vaihteita ennenkin, niin se oli enemmän sellasta "poljetaan niin kauan ku jaksetaan tällä ja sitten laitetattan neljä pienemmälle" tyylistä.   

Nyt kun tohon kadenssiin kiinnitti huomiota ja yritti pitää sen siellä 80 huittavilla, niin tuli noita vaihteitakin käytettyä paljon "portaattomammin".   
Nyt tulee käytettyä huomattavasti enemmän 10-11 suorilla ja loppu pakkaakin ahkerammin.  
Yksinkertanen vinkki, mutta eipä tuotakaan tullut ajatelleeksi ennen, kun se joku mainitsi  :Leveä hymy:  
Kiitos siitä!





> Pakkana täysverinen maastopakka - 10-51t!
> 
> Muutoinhan tuo pyörä on ihan sopiva tieajoon - tielle sopivampi pakka - ja jos vauhdit noin korkeita niin kampiin toinen ratas, uudet kammet 50/38 ja etuvaihtaja vipuineen. Vaihteiston saa käyttöön 2x12 alalta laajemmin ja ketju hivelee pakan keskimmäisiä rattaita pääosan ajomatkasta.
> Kuski nauttii ajosta ja voimansiirto kestää...



Tämä pitää laittaa kyllä vakavasti harkintaan. Pelkkä isompi eturataskin voisi ajaa asian, mutta eipä tuohon harmillisesti sellasta saakkaan ihan suoraa näemmä.  
Kuvittelin ensin, että ehkä siinä olisi joku raja miten isoa ne tukee tuolla niiden direct mountilla, mutta onhan noita 2x vaihteille yli 50 piikkisiä samalla kiinnityksellä.  
Pitää tutkia mahdollisuuksia.  





> Sanoisin, että käyttötarkoitukseen vääräntyyppinen pyörä kyseessä.



Tuli ehkä hieman väärin kirjoitettua käyttötarkotuksesta. Joskin tykkään tehdä noita vähän (itselleni, vielä) pidempiä lenkkejä asfalttipyöräteillä, niin valintaan vaikutti moni muukin seikka.  
Ihan jo ruumiinrakenteen ja ajoasentomieltykmyksen takia gravel/katupyörät oli poissuljettuja. Sitten taas maastopyörät ja jousitukset ei myöskään innostaneet, koska metsäreitit ei niinkään ole se oma juttu. Sitten taas tollaset citypyörätkään ei ihan vastaa sitä mitä haen, joskin niillä varmasti työmatkat yms sujuisikin.    

Tulee siis ajeltua 5-15km joka päivä duuniin ja harrastuksiin. Suurin osa pyöräteitä, mutta joitain hiekkapätkiä ja tasaisia polkuja tulee myös väliin. Tarkoitus olisi ajaa myös talvella säiden salliessa.  

Vaihtoehdoista mielestäni osui aika nappiin, joskin nuo välitykset voisi olla hieman erilaiset. Eikä sekään mikään katastrofi. 





> Pohdituttaa itseä tällaiset maastopyörävälitykset maantieajossa. Tässä tapauksessa ei ole maastopyörä kyseessä, mutta löytyy paljon tapauksia, joissa maasturilla, maastovälityksillä, -renkailla ja maantieajoon turhilla pomppukepeillä ajellaan kelveillä tahi yleisesti asvaltilla. Eikä siinä sinällään mitään, mutta menee vähän ominaisuudet harakoille. Maastorenkaatkin kuluvat maantiellä aika haipakkaan. Samoin kuin maastovälityksillä oleva voimansiirto. Eturattaalla saa tosiaan helpotusta jo paljon edellä kuvattuun tilanteeseen. Vaikka luokkaa 48-piikkistä eturieskaa kiinni, niin pakka kulunee hieman tasaisemmin ja vaihdevälit vähän lyhenee. Jos niitä alapään vaihteita ei kuitenkaan tarvi.
> Polvien kulumista ei kannata aliarvioida. Sitten, jos kosahtaa, ottaa päähän. Tommonen 500 kilometriä on vielä niin vähän, ettei sitä siinä ajassa huomaa, mutta kilometrien karttuessa viheliäiset kivut voivat alkaa. Voivat, toivottavasti ei.



Vaihteisto olisi tosiaan voinut olla hieman fiksumpi. Ei tuo ketju tosin kovin vinossa ole tuolla 10-11 vaihteilla. En ihan tarkkaan tiedä mikä vaihde on täysin linjassa eturattaan kanssa, mutta on se selvästi painotettu tuonee isommille vaihteille. Pari pykälää isommilla rattailla olis tietty parempi. 

Eturattaan vaihto olis hyvä veto, mutta valitettavasti valikoimassa ei ymmärtääkseni ole isompaa saatavilla tuohon.  

Joskin tollanen "maastopyörämäinen" pyörä sopii itelleni parhaiten, niin yhtenä valintakriteerinä nimenomaan oli, ettei pyrässä ole jousitusta turhaan.  
Tossahan on tosiaan vielä hyvin sileät renkaat jotka sopii omaan käyttöön todella hyvin.  
Talveksi voi sitten katella nastoja ja viimmeistään sillon tulee käytettyä pienempiäkin vaihteita  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## jonitzi

Ensimmäistä kertaa tarkemmin voimansiirron osin perehtymässä. Mikä on raadin mielipide onko eturatas jo vaihtokunnossa vai vieläkö ajelee?
Takapakka ei älyttömän kuluneelta näyttänyt omaan silmään.

Nyt jos lähtee osia uusimaan mitä tilalle ja mitä täytyy osien sopivuuksissa ottaa huomioon?
Pyöränä Giant Revolt Advanced Pro 1 2021

Kammet: Praxis Zayante X Carbon, 32/48 ( https://praxiscycles.com/product/zayante-carbon/ )
Samanlaiset tilalle vai jotain muuta? Pienempi ratas käytännössä käyttämätön.
Kiinnitys taitaa olla standardi?

Takapakka: Shimano CS-HG800-11 11x34 ( https://bike.shimano.com/en-EU/produ...-HG800-11.html )
Sopiiko kaikki Hg-Ev vapaarattaalla olevat? Saatavuuden perusteella ei hirveästi taida vaihtoehtoja olla mutta jotain parempaa tilalle?

Vaihteina tosin Grx815 Di2

----------


## pturunen

Onko kenelläkään kokemusta miten titaaninen vaihtajankorvake tottelee suoraksi vääntämistä? Kyse on oikeastaan sliding dropouttiin integroidun korvakkeen mahdollisesta oikaisusta. Vaihteet hyppii kasetin keskellä ja en enää keksi oikein muuta kuin tuon syypääksi. Tosin sitten on ollut vino jo saapuessaan.

----------


## Marsusram

> Ensimmäistä kertaa tarkemmin voimansiirron osin perehtymässä. Mikä on raadin mielipide onko eturatas jo vaihtokunnossa vai vieläkö ajelee?
> Takapakka ei älyttömän kuluneelta näyttänyt omaan silmään.
> 
> Nyt jos lähtee osia uusimaan mitä tilalle ja mitä täytyy osien sopivuuksissa ottaa huomioon?



Useampirattaisten isommissa eturattaissa on madallukset hampaissa nousuramppien kohdalla, joten näyttää kuluneelta heti kun eloksointi on poissa.
Katso tarkkaan uusia rattaita, niin huomaat.

----------


## Kanuuna

Jonitzin ratashan on melekein kuin uusi.

----------


## nure

Turunen,  oman käsitykseni mukaan titaani ei kestä kovasti vääntelyä...

----------


## jonitzi

> Useampirattaisten isommissa eturattaissa on madallukset hampaissa nousuramppien kohdalla, joten näyttää kuluneelta heti kun eloksointi on poissa.
> Katso tarkkaan uusia rattaita, niin huomaat.



Tarkkaa kuvaa ei tahdo saada mutta muutamissa piikeissä urat/jäljet. Pari kertaa lenkillä ilmeisesti ketju hypännyt jostain yli ja jäänyt jumiin? Taakse pyöräyttämällä korjaantunut. Voiko urat johtua tuosta.

----------


## TERU

Ei johdu ketjun hyppimisestä, se olisi aiheuttanut paljon muutakin, vaihtajan korvake mutkalla ja häkin aisat solmulla, vähän aihetta keventäen. Työstön jälkiä kaikki tyynni, kulumattomat rattaat paljon ajoa vaan.

Säädöt kohdilleen vielä kun ei ketju aina pysy piikeissään, tai rauhallisempaa menoa!

----------


## pturunen

> Turunen,  oman käsitykseni mukaan titaani ei kestä kovasti vääntelyä...



Tämän juuri halusin (tai oikeasti en halunnut) kuulla.

----------


## JackOja

> Tämän juuri halusin (tai oikeasti en halunnut) kuulla.



Haluatko toisenkin mielipiteen? No silti huvkseni ja ajankuluksi sateessa googlettelin ja menestyksellä noita on oiottu.

----------


## pturunen

Tein työntömitalla pienen testin ja huomasin etteivät dropparit ole täysin samoilla kohdilla. Voisiko siitä tulla samanlainen "vaihtaa huonosti keskeltä" ilmiö? Korjasin eron ja ainakin vaihtaminen meni täysin sekaisin tuosta pienestä muutoksesta eli oli sillä merkitystä.

----------


## hphuhtin

> Onko kenelläkään kokemusta miten titaaninen vaihtajankorvake tottelee suoraksi vääntämistä? Kyse on oikeastaan sliding dropouttiin integroidun korvakkeen mahdollisesta oikaisusta. Vaihteet hyppii kasetin keskellä ja en enää keksi oikein muuta kuin tuon syypääksi. Tosin sitten on ollut vino jo saapuessaan.



Ei varmaan voi yleistää, kun on erilaisia seoksia olemassa, mutta itsellä oli (jossain laatikossa edelleen) titaanista tehdyt rillien sangat joita voi väännellä vaikka kuinka ees taas murtumatta. Tietty pehmeämpi riittää rilleihin kuin korvakkeeseen.

----------


## Nicco

1x 11 voimansiirtoa uusimassa. Kuormittaessa ketju alkoi hyppiä yli takapakan parilta kevyimmältä rattaalta. Vaihdoin takapakan ja ketjun. Nyt ketju takertuu eturattaan piikkeihin ja eturattaalta poistuva ketju pomppii/ napsuu kuormittaessa. Ilman kuormaa pyörittäessä ok. Eli myös eturatas vaihtoon? Kyseessä absoluteblack ovaali nw ratas. Onko rattaan piikit kaventuneet ja uusi tiukempi ketju uppoaa liian syvään takertuen piikkeihin vai mitä tässä tapahtuu?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## janik

^menihän ketju oikealle jaolle? Siis ettei mennyt leveä hammas kapeaan ketjun lenkkiin. Tosin epäilen että on vain kulunut loppuun.

----------


## Nicco

> ^menihän ketju oikealle jaolle? Siis ettei mennyt leveä hammas kapeaan ketjun lenkkiin. Tosin epäilen että on vain kulunut loppuun.



Enpä mokomaa osannut katsoa. Tosin en ole katsonut myöskään aikaisemmin ketjua vaihtaessa. Useamman kerran nostin kyllä ketjun pois rattaalta ja laitoin takaisin samalla lopputuloksella. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gargamel

Se AB:n alumiiniratas kuluu nopeasti ja ilmenee juuri tuolla lailla että ketju jää kiinni jättöpuolella ja tuntuu rutinana veto päällä. 

Uusi ratas on tietenkin oikea ratkaisu, mutta vanhaa saa elvytettyä vielä viilaamalla / dremelöimällä hampaiden reunaan muodostuneen koukun pois. Toimii vielä pitkäänkin.

----------


## hubba

Mikä on kun fulcrum quattro carbon takakiekko pitää natinaa kun liikuttaa sivusuunnassa? Putkelta ajaessa kuuluu kunnon rutinana. Laakerin välystä olen kiristänyt monta kertaa mutta ei vaikutusta. Pakkakin on tarpeeksi kireällä. Laakerit entiset?

----------


## paaton

Mulla alkoi myöskin loksamaan Fulcrum wind kiekot aika vähillä ajoilla. Säätäminen ei auttanut. Mä en tykkää yhtään tuosta Fulcrumin laakeriratkaisusta, jossa normaaleja konelaakereita kiristetään päittäin, ilman keskiholkkia.

Tuollaista ratkaisua ei saa juurikaan kiristää päittäin. Hajoaa vikkelään. Minusta viistokuulalaakeri olisi tuonne parempi. Esimerkiksi enduron angular.

----------


## Benny

> Mikä on kun fulcrum quattro carbon takakiekko pitää natinaa kun liikuttaa sivusuunnassa? Putkelta ajaessa kuuluu kunnon rutinana. Laakerin välystä olen kiristänyt monta kertaa mutta ei vaikutusta. Pakkakin on tarpeeksi kireällä. Laakerit entiset?



Onko se kuitukehä ehjä?

----------


## hubba

> Onko se kuitukehä ehjä?



On ehjä. Nyt aloin kuitenkin epäilemään kuuluuko tuo rutina keskiöstä. Olen vaan sen moneen kertaan purkanut ja rasvannut ilman tulosta.

----------


## j77

Hinnat alkaen mallisen Trek Roscoe 6 vm 2019 hienouksia. Tekisi mieli vaihtaa välityksiä vaihtamalla isompi eturatas.

FSAn nelikantti kammet käsittääkseni. Leima kammessa CK-759, ei osumia FSAn nettisivulta.

mtbr.com löytyi lopulta "It looks like it shares the same BCD as the Gamma Pro series which is 82 BCD"

Onko noille oikeasti tarjontaa? En meinaa löytää Saksan putiikeista, r-2, bike24, bike-discount.

Onko helpompaa vaihtaa Hollowtech II tai DUB keskiö ja hinnat alkaen uudet kammet?

----------


## SvaR

^https://www.trekbikes.com/us/en_US/b...coe-6/p/24011/
Eli tämäkö?
Jos on niin kammet FSA Alpha Drive ja 82bcd

----------


## SvaR

Niin ja kyllähän 82bcd rattaita löytyy.

----------


## j77

Joo, tuo pyörä.

R2-bike ja bike-discount löytyy kätevä filtteröinti eturattaat tuoteryhmässä BCDn mukaan. Vaihtoehtoja on parikymmentä, kummastakaan ei löydy 82mm valintaa.

Trekin myyjät nyt tietysti myi täälä kotimaassa, laitoin jo kyselyä kivijalkaliikkeeseen.

----------


## SvaR

https://shop.pyorakeidas.fi/product/...2-bcd-alumiini
Entäs esimtuo?

----------


## j77

Joo, täytyy asioida Trekkiä myyvässä kivijalkaliikkeessä. 

Olin vaan tilaamassa Saksasta päällirenkaat ja tubeless tarpeet. Yritin löytää samoilla postikuluilla rattaan kotiovelle toimitettuna.

Ilmeisesti se on kuitenkin fakta että tuo kiinnitys ei ole kovin yleinen kun ei sitä meinaa noista isoista nettikaupoista löytää

----------


## Kanuuna

Onko muilla kyrvähtänyt Shimpan metallipalat parissa viikossa? Paloja lohkeillut kulutuspinnasta ja pito limes nolla. Valmistusvirhe? Rekkula pistetty myyjäliikkeen suuntaan. 
Sisäänajo suoritettu normaalisti ja ei ole lasittunut. Vaihdoin uudet samanlaiset palat ja ei ainakaan vielä vastaavaa ongelmaa.

----------


## kauris

Ei ole käynyt tuollaista. Valmistusvikainen erä täytyy olla.

----------


## jalkkis

^^ Mulla ei ole jarrupalat hajonneet mistään ajopelistä (pyörä, mp, mopo, auto) tuolla tavalla. Eli jotain vikaa on.

Lähetetty minun XQ-BC52 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## caic

https://www.norco.com/bike-archives/2018/ithaqua-2/ mistä löytyy tähän pyörään käyvä vapaaratas ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## SvaR

^Huonolla tuurilla aika kaukaa. Kukas tuota silloin on maahantuonut tai nykyään. Vähän tuommoinen eksootisempi merkki ainakin itselle niin voi olla aika hankalaa.

----------


## JackOja

https://www.google.com/search?q=kt+h...obile&ie=UTF-8

----------


## gallodepelea

Toimiiko Shimano DI2 Ultergra 11 setti jos taakse vaihtaa 12 pakan, voiko ohjelmoida että ohjelmisto hoitaa 12 vaihdetta vai ei? Vai pitääkö vaihtaa myös takavaihtaja?

----------


## Santtu75

Etsinnässä kohtuupainoiset 1800-2000Gr. 29" XC-tyyppiseen ajoon soveltuvat "budejetti" kiekot noin 25mm sisäleveydellä,  jäykkäperä sähkiksen päivitykseen. 
Halpis Suntour jousikeula kun muuttui Judy Gold keulaksi, niin samalla navan kiinnitys vaihtui QR kiinnityksestä 15*110 akseliin, niin nyt tulee hankaluutta löytää kiekkoparia missä takapää 135QR kiinnityksellä ja etupää sitten tuolla 15*110 akselilla.
Ja tälläistä paria ei oikein tunnu löytyvän.
Hyviä ideoita mistä kyseinen pari löytyisi kohtuuhintaan?

Vai onko helpompi vain hommata "sekapari" eri malleista/valmistajilta?

----------


## nure

^Selaa saksanpuodit ja osta erikseen, tuskin löytyy settiä noilla spekseillä.

----------


## jalkkis

Tai jos teetät Puolan pojilla? Olikse fitwheels.eu tms?

Lähetetty minun XQ-BC52 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Santtu75

> Tai jos teetät Puolan pojilla? Olikse fitwheels.eu tms?
> 
> Lähetetty minun XQ-BC52 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



On sen verran "halpisprojekti" tämä ette ei taida mitää teetätettyjä kiekkoja tulla.

Miltä tälläinen pari vaikuttaisi:

Taakse Mavic Crossride FTS-X 29"
https://www.bike-discount.de/en/mavi...ano-rear-wheel

Eteen Mavic Crossmax 29" (tämä käsittääkseni Crossmax:n edellinen versio)
https://www.bike-discount.de/en/mavi...isc-frontwheel

Olisivat kuitenkin saman valmistajat eri mallit, joten ulko-asu pysyisi suhteellisen saman kiekkojen välillä (tuosta Crossridestä voisi otta toiset nimiteipit pois).
Hintakaan ei olisi kauhean paha, luokkaa 220€ toimituskuluineen, eihän tuo kauhean kaksinen sarja ole, mutta tuo takapään QR akseli alkaa olemaan aika ongelmallinen tämän päivän kiekkojen oston suhteen.
Tuossa ehkä negatiivisin asia on etuvanteen leveys on se 25mm. mitä etukäteen hieman mietinkin, mutta tuon takavanteen leveys on vain 21mm. aiheuttaako tämä vanteiden leveysero isompia ongelmia?

Toisaalta, itselläni toisessa pyörässä sekä edessä että takana tuo Crossriden 27,5" versio ja tyytyväinen olen siihinkin ollut (etenkin kun huomioi että pari maksoi keväällä tarjouksessa alle 180€).

----------


## K.Kuronen

^mulla oli joskus Crossridet: takakiekosta napsahti useampi pinna poikki kerralla kuoppaan ajaessani ja etukiekosta jarrulevyn pääty irtosi liimauksesta muusta navasta ja naksu ikävästi jarruttaessa -onneksi tutkin asiaa, ettei tullut täystuho jossakin kovassa jarrutuksessa.

Halvat ne oli sillonkin.

----------


## hsr

Toimiiko SRAM GX Eagle AXS 12v takavaihtaja NX Eagle 11-50 pakan kanssa? Spekseissä mainitaan vain 10-50 ja 10-52 pakat.

----------


## nure

^Toimiin varmaan, itselle uusiin kiekkoihin varattu Garbarukin 10-48 pakka ja on Eagle yhteensopiva valmistajan mukaan.

^^^Itsellä ollut sekä CrossRidet ja CrossMaxit, kummatkin kestäneet ja toimineen +100kiloisen kuskin alla aivan hyvin.

----------


## M A

Ei ne puolan kiekot hinnan kiroissa ole, esim:
https://fitwheels.eu/en/wheelset-dt-...75g-p-326.html
Noissa 20mm sisäleveä vanne, mutta kyselemällä voisi löytyä optimaalinen setti sopivassa hintaluokassa. Helpommalla tietty pääsee kun ottaa vaan noi mavicit...

----------


## Santtu75

> Ei ne puolan kiekot hinnan kiroissa ole, esim:
> https://fitwheels.eu/en/wheelset-dt-...75g-p-326.html
> Noissa 20mm sisäleveä vanne, mutta kyselemällä voisi löytyä optimaalinen setti sopivassa hintaluokassa. Helpommalla tietty pääsee kun ottaa vaan noi mavicit...



Nuohan ovan itseasissa selvästi edullisemmat kuin veikkasin niiden olevan. Itselläni lähti eilennä illalla nuo Mavic:it tilaukseen,  että saa projektia eteenpäin ja pyörän joskus ajoonkin, mutta hyvä tuollainenkin vaihtoehto on pitää mielessä.

Vielä pitäisi sopiva vaihteisto valita pyörään mietinnässä Shimanon 11-42 10s. deore taikka sitten joku 11s. versio.

----------


## nure

^Miksi Shimano?

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> ^Miksi Shimano?



Ehkä siksi että ne on halvempia ja nuo Sramin NX:t jne. on ihan puhdasti skeidaa.

----------


## nure

^Kyllä GX toimii, SX kuraa ja NX siitä väliltä...

----------


## tou123

Jarrupaloja säätäessä (aukipäin) jarrusatulasta lensi pieni jousi ja hauli. Ovatko miten oleellisess/epäoleellisessa roolissa jarrun pitkä-aikaisen toiminnan kannalta? Jarru toimii ihan normaalisti.

----------


## Santtu75

> ^Miksi Shimano?



Itsellä ajokalustossa tällähetkellä 4* Shimano (11s Xt, 11s slx, 11s 105 ja 9s. Deore) sekä yksi SRAM (12s. NX) ja omat kokemukset noista Shimanoista vain hieman paremmat kuin SRAM:sta joka muuten ihan ok. mutta tuntuu että sitä joutuu säätämään selvästi useammin kuin noita Shimano vaihteisia. 
Ei mitään varsinaisesti tuota SRAM:a vastaan, ei missään nimessä olisi esim. pyörän valinnan este, mutta jos kahdesta saa valita (kuten nyt kun shoppailee pelkkää vaihteistoa), niin oma valinta osuu  Shimanoon.
Valintana tälläkertaa Shimanon 11s. versioon
Deore CS-M5100  11-51 takapakka
Kyseiseen pakkaan sopivasta Deore RD-5100 vaihtaja
SLX 11s. vaihdevipu.

----------


## SvaR

Just toissa päivänä värkkäilin deore m5100 vaihtajan sekä 11-51 pakan ja slx vivun. Tänään sitten 75km koe lenkki ja vallanmainiosti toimi.
Parissa konkelissa on m8000 sarjan vaihteistot ja eipä nuita ole tarvinnu säädellä yhtään. Paitsi nyt kun vaihdoin vaijerin niin hifistelin säätöjä sen verran että ei enää tiputa pienimmältä vaihteelta pois vaikka pyörittää polkimia taaksepäin.

----------


## ViP

Vinkkejä Shimanon (maantie) jarrusatulan jarrupaloja kiinni pitävän pultin irroitukseen? Pultti on näköjään hirttänyt melko tehokkaasti kiinni jarrusatulaan, eikä juustosta tehty pultti helpota asiaa. Talttapääkanta pyöristyi jo pelkästä katseesta. Yritin lukkopihdeillä toiselta puolelta, mutta pultti katkesi suunnilleen jo pihtejä kiinni laittaessa. Poraamalla?

----------


## K.Kuronen

^oli sama ongelma joskus ja sahasin pienellä rautasahalla palojen välistä pultin poikki. Jarrupalat pois ja sopivilla pihdeillä tyngästä kiertämällä irtosi.

----------


## paaton

Mulla on sellainen tosi pieni butaani poltin, jolla saa pistemmäisen muutaman millin sinisen liekin. Eli vähän lämpöä ennen vääntämistä vielä hapettumisen poistamiseen.

----------


## jame1967

Formulan satulasta muljasin joskus kuusiokolon kannan , enkä saanut kuin poraamalla . Sen jälkeen sokkana toimi sopiva naula pää väännettyä .
Eli oikea ratalankaviritys.

----------


## M A

Onkos eri levyisissä bsa laakereissa muuta eroa kuin sen muovitötterön leveys? Sopivasta kaupasta löytyisi vaan leveämpää mutta sen välikappaleenhan saa vanhastakin...

----------


## K.Kuronen

^noin yleisesti eri valmistajien muovitötteröt eivät sovi ristiin, olen sen käytännössä havainnut.

----------


## M A

Halvemmasta kalliimpaan shimanoon oon vaihtamassa, joten luulis et on sama, 50-sarjasta 80-sarjaan

----------


## JackOja

Ei sitä muovitötteröä tarvitse edes laittaa. Vanhankin voi käyttää, ei se ole lainkaan kulunut käytössä.

----------


## nure

^Juu ja painoa säästyy!

----------


## paaton

> ^Juu ja painoa säästyy!



Joo ja jos pyörällä ei aja lainkaan, ei tule mitään ongelmiakaan.

Se muovitötterön tarvehhan tietty riippuu rungosta. Jos keskiö on avoin alhaalta, tai tuonne pääsee jotain muutta kautta vettä tahi pölyä kannattaa sitä käyttää. Ninerissa keskiö on täysin ympinainen, eikä tötterölle ole tosiaan mitään tarvetta.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Onkos eri levyisissä bsa laakereissa muuta eroa kuin sen muovitötterön leveys? Sopivasta kaupasta löytyisi vaan leveämpää mutta sen välikappaleenhan saa vanhastakin...



Muovitötterön leveyden lisäksi myös ulos jäävän osan mitoissa voipi olla milli eroa, siten että MTB on ohuempi, siis Shimanolla.

----------


## K.Kuronen

^Ja MTB:ssä vetopuolella voi olla kierteytetty osuus pidempi. Kuka niistä tietää.

----------


## M A

Juu, tajusin itsekin että koska haluan saint-keskiön, on siinä pakko olla lyhyempi tötterö kun oikean puolen kierteet on pidemmät. Melko siistiä on tuolla keskiössä ollut, mutta kyllähän sinne vähän sade- ja pesuvesiä tulee. Vähän vaseliinia varmaan riittäisi pitämään kuivana. 

Löysin kuitenkin oikean laakerin ja sopivan kokonaisdiilin alltricks-kaupasta ja samalla syksyn rengasvalinta lukittui michelineihin.

----------


## hoshino

Vähän vanhempaan fillariin pitäisi mahdollisesti vaihtaa  kampisarja pienellä budjetilla. Nykyinen on Shimanon STX-osasarjaa (3x7), keskiölaakeri 113 mm.  Valitettavasti tuohon keskiölaakeriin sopivia kampisarjoja ei enää  oikein kohtuuhintaisena löydy, niin mietin että voinko vaan vaihtaa  tilalle pidemmän (122.5 mm) keskiön ja siihen soveltuvan sarjan (esim. FC-TY501)? Vai onko tästä odotettavissa kielteisiä seurauksia vaikkapa ketjulinjan tai etuvaihtajan toiminnalle?

----------


## Marsusram

> Juu, tajusin itsekin että koska haluan saint-keskiön, on siinä pakko olla lyhyempi tötterö kun oikean puolen kierteet on pidemmät.



Ei välttämättä, koska tötterö tulee sisäpuolelle, missä liukutilaa. Käyhän sama tötterö 68/73 mitoillekin.

----------


## TERU

> Vähän vanhempaan fillariin pitäisi mahdollisesti vaihtaa  kampisarja pienellä budjetilla. Nykyinen on Shimanon STX-osasarjaa (3x7), keskiölaakeri 113 mm.  Valitettavasti tuohon keskiölaakeriin sopivia kampisarjoja ei enää  oikein kohtuuhintaisena löydy, niin mietin että voinko vaan vaihtaa  tilalle pidemmän (122.5 mm) keskiön ja siihen soveltuvan sarjan (esim. FC-TY501)? Vai onko tästä odotettavissa kielteisiä seurauksia vaikkapa ketjulinjan tai etuvaihtajan toiminnalle?



Mikään ei koskaan ole ihan varmaa kun fillareista kyse, mutta ei tuosta pitäisi olla muuta haittaa kuin vähän etuvaihtajan säätöä ja jalat harittaa kauempana toisistaan ajaessa. 
Katselepa rungon alahaarukkaa jos vaikka nykyisen pituisella akselilla kammet sopivatkin pyörimään?

----------


## SvaR

^&^^^Nuita kampia saa edukkaasti täältäkin niin ostaa ensin kammet ja testaa ja jos ei sovi niin panostaa reipan kympin lisää ja vaihtaa keskiönkin.

----------


## Marsusram

^^^^Jos ketjulinja uusissa kammissa on ulompana, saattaa etuvaihteensiirtäjältä loppua ulottuvuus isoimmalle rattaalle vaihdettaessa.

----------


## Arosusi

^Voi olla. Ainakin 2*11 5,3 mm on liikaa road etuvaihtajalle. Muista en osaa sanoa. Kannattaa testata rajoitinruuvia säätämällä siirtyykö vaihtaja riittävän ulos.

----------


## nure

Hoshino, voisihan sen keskiön vaihtaa erityyppiseen niin kampivalikoima laajenee.

----------


## Arosusi

> voinko vaan vaihtaa  tilalle pidemmän (122.5 mm) keskiön ja siihen soveltuvan sarjan (esim. FC-TY501)? Vai onko tästä odotettavissa kielteisiä seurauksia vaikkapa ketjulinjan tai etuvaihtajan toiminnalle?



Luin kysymyksen uudestaan.
Jos kampisarja (esim. FC-TY501) on tarkoitettu 122,5 keskiölle niin ketjulinja on sama kuin vanhassa (n 48 mm) jos vaihtaa myös 122,5 keskiön. 
Sen verran kauan kun nelikantin kanssa pelannut että vähän muisti pettää mutta minusta ne on parit, keskiö/kammet. 113 keskiöön 113 sopivat kammet jne niin ketjulinja pysyy samana.
Jos 113 keskiöön laittaa 122,5 kammet niin ne tulee lähemmäksi eikä kauemmaksi kuten aluksi ajattelin jolloin etuvaihtaja ei mahdollisesti siirry riittävän lähelle runkoa (voi testata säätöruuvilla siirtyykö 5 mm lähemmäksi runkoa) tai joissain rungoissa pienin ratas osuu runkoa.
Korjatkaa ihmeessä! jos olen ajatellut tämän taas väärin.

----------


## hoshino

> ^^^^Jos ketjulinja uusissa kammissa on  ulompana, saattaa etuvaihteensiirtäjältä loppua ulottuvuus isoimmalle  rattaalle vaihdettaessa.



Tätä itsekin mietin, että voi tulla ongelmaksi. Toisaalta voisi hommata  kampisarjan josta saa tarvittaessa uloimman rattaan irti, mutta ne  näyttävät sitten olevan taas kalliimpia. Tekisi mieli kokeilla myös  1x7-systeemiä, kun noita kahta eturatasta joka tapauksessa vähemmän  käyttää. Mutta en sitten kuitenkaan ole varma riittääkö ne 7 vaihdetta. 





> Hoshino, voisihan sen keskiön vaihtaa erityyppiseen niin kampivalikoima laajenee.



Tämäkin on totta, mutta hinnatkin taitavat sitä myöten nousta  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## buffon.bj

Olen kokoamassa Ritcheyn Road Logicia, jossa ei ole etuvaihtajalle erillistä valmista paikkaa, kuten suurimmassa osassa nykyrungoista. Haluaisin kasata runkoon modernin Campagnolon Chorus-vaihteiston, mutta minua mietityttää, millä kiinnikkeellä kiinnitän sen runkoon (28,6mm putki). Campagnolon oma (https://www.wiggle.co.uk/campagnolo-...railleur-clamp) on suunniteltu isommalle runkoputkelle. Voinko ostaa minkä vain muun merkin 28,6mm kiinnikkeen, vai onko tuossa Campagnolossa jotain erityistä standardia/mitoitusta, joka pitäisi ottaa huomioon?

----------


## Tomos

Onko shimanon ketjujen laatu huonontunut vai mistähän johtuu että nykyisin ketjun sivulevyt alkaa halkeilemaan jossain parin tuhannen kilometrin tienoilla? Ketjumitalla kun mittaa niin ketjulla olisi vielä muuten elinaikaa, mutta kun sivulevyt alkaa mennä niin poikkihan se sitten pamahtaa.

En ole edes mikään wattimonsteri ja hiljaakin ajelen vielä. Tällaista ongelmaa ei ollut mielestäni about 10v sitten.

Voihan se olla kyllä että ajelen liikaa cross-chaining-moodissa tai jotain. Ajattelin kuitenkin kysäistä onko kukaan muu huomannut samaa?

----------


## paaton

hg-701? Tuollainen ketju menee kyllä takuuseen. Lämpökäsittelyvirhettä. Minulla taisi olla kerran vastaava ketju, tosin muistaakseni KMC.

----------


## Tomos

> hg-701? Tuollainen ketju menee kyllä takuuseen. Lämpökäsittelyvirhettä. Minulla taisi olla kerran vastaava ketju, tosin muistaakseni KMC.



HG53 ja HG54, molemmilla samanlaista.

----------


## rymy

> Olen kokoamassa Ritcheyn Road Logicia, jossa ei ole etuvaihtajalle erillistä valmista paikkaa, kuten suurimmassa osassa nykyrungoista. Haluaisin kasata runkoon modernin Campagnolon Chorus-vaihteiston, mutta minua mietityttää, millä kiinnikkeellä kiinnitän sen runkoon (28,6mm putki). Campagnolon oma (https://www.wiggle.co.uk/campagnolo-...railleur-clamp) on suunniteltu isommalle runkoputkelle. Voinko ostaa minkä vain muun merkin 28,6mm kiinnikkeen, vai onko tuossa Campagnolossa jotain erityistä standardia/mitoitusta, joka pitäisi ottaa huomioon?



Kyllä meikäläisen pyörissä on Campan etuvaihtajat laitettu toinen Shimanon ja toinen tallaisella Problem Solvers Clamp for Braze-On Front Derailleurs - black | BIKE24  pannoilla. Uskoisin olevan standardisoitu.

----------


## Purkk1

Mulla olisi tarkoitus tuunata vanhasta ja kulahtaneesta hybridistä näppärä fillari kauppareissuille. Edessä on kolme ratasta ja osat todella kuluneita. Vahdan kammet kokonaan ja laitan vaan yhden rattaan. Eli edessä olis yksi ja takana sitten 8 vaihdetta. Mitä pitää ottaa huomioon ketjujen linjassa. Vai tarvitseeko tuota edes ajatella. Nytkin on tullut käytettyä edessä vain keskimmäistä ratasta. Eikö ketjujen linjan saa kuntoon säätämällä takavaihtajaa jos tarvetta?

----------


## buffon.bj

> Kyllä meikäläisen pyörissä on Campan etuvaihtajat laitettu toinen Shimanon ja toinen tallaisella Problem Solvers Clamp for Braze-On Front Derailleurs - black | BIKE24  pannoilla. Uskoisin olevan standardisoitu.



Jees, kiitoksia! Näköjään läheisessä pyöräkaupassa on myynnissä tuota Problem Solversin pantaa, joten otan sen kokeiluun  :Hymy:

----------


## Kuminauha

> Mulla olisi tarkoitus tuunata vanhasta ja kulahtaneesta hybridistä näppärä fillari kauppareissuille. Edessä on kolme ratasta ja osat todella kuluneita. Vahdan kammet kokonaan ja laitan vaan yhden rattaan. Eli edessä olis yksi ja takana sitten 8 vaihdetta. Mitä pitää ottaa huomioon ketjujen linjassa. Vai tarvitseeko tuota edes ajatella. Nytkin on tullut käytettyä edessä vain keskimmäistä ratasta. Eikö ketjujen linjan saa kuntoon säätämällä takavaihtajaa jos tarvetta?



Ei se takavaihtaja siirrä ketjulinjaa mihinkään. Jos linjasta on epävarma kannattaa hommaa semmoset kammet joissa on ns. spideri mihin eturatas kiinnitetään esim neljällä pultilla. Näin pystyy sitten pulttien väliin prikkoja lisäämällä muuttaa ketjulinjaa.

Onko muuten nykyisissä kammissa rattaa pulteilla kiinni vai niitattu? Jos pulteilla ni siihen vaan sitten NW (narrowide) ratas vanhojen tilalle.

----------


## Olli L

> Mulla olisi tarkoitus tuunata vanhasta ja kulahtaneesta hybridistä näppärä fillari kauppareissuille. Edessä on kolme ratasta ja osat todella kuluneita. Vahdan kammet kokonaan ja laitan vaan yhden rattaan. Eli edessä olis yksi ja takana sitten 8 vaihdetta. Mitä pitää ottaa huomioon ketjujen linjassa. Vai tarvitseeko tuota edes ajatella. Nytkin on tullut käytettyä edessä vain keskimmäistä ratasta. Eikö ketjujen linjan saa kuntoon säätämällä takavaihtajaa jos tarvetta?



Vanhassa ja kulahtaneessa hybridissä on varmaankin nelikanttikeskiö? Noissa kammet on suunniteltu tietyn pituisille akseleille. Osia sekoittamalla voi saada kammen osumaan kammen kiinnityskohdasta tai polkimen kohdalta runkoon, tai sitten polkimet tulevat turhan leveälle.

En ymmärrä tuota 1x 8 viritystä, mutta jos sellaisen haluaa, tuo Kuminauhan mainitsema rattaan vaihto lienee järkevin (jos siis ei ole niitattu vanhat).

----------


## nure

^Yksinkertaisiin ja halvin konsti. Oma eka 1x duunaus että pikkuratas pois ja isoimmasta hioin hampaat pois ja toimi bashringinä. Vasta kun sekin ratas ajettiin loppuun niin NW tilalle.

----------


## tchegge_

Myykö joku kivijalkaliike hyllystään  11mm kuusiokoloavainta PK-seudulla ? Vapaarattaan irroitus näyttäisi vaativan sellaista. 
Park Toolia ainakin saisi julmalta Sakemannilta. 

Lähetetty minun laitteesta Takapalkilla

----------


## hphuhtin

Oliskohan kuitenkin 7/16”, se on jotain 11,1mm.  Tuumakoon työkaluja löytyy vaikka Motonetistä.

----------


## Purkk1

> Ei se takavaihtaja siirrä ketjulinjaa mihinkään. Jos linjasta on epävarma kannattaa hommaa semmoset kammet joissa on ns. spideri mihin eturatas kiinnitetään esim neljällä pultilla. Näin pystyy sitten pulttien väliin prikkoja lisäämällä muuttaa ketjulinjaa.
> 
> Onko muuten nykyisissä kammissa rattaa pulteilla kiinni vai niitattu? Jos pulteilla ni siihen vaan sitten NW (narrowide) ratas vanhojen tilalle.







> Vanhassa ja kulahtaneessa hybridissä on varmaankin nelikanttikeskiö? Noissa kammet on suunniteltu tietyn pituisille akseleille. Osia sekoittamalla voi saada kammen osumaan kammen kiinnityskohdasta tai polkimen kohdalta runkoon, tai sitten polkimet tulevat turhan leveälle.
> 
> En ymmärrä tuota 1x 8 viritystä, mutta jos sellaisen haluaa, tuo Kuminauhan mainitsema rattaan vaihto lienee järkevin (jos siis ei ole niitattu vanhat).



Eli vanhoissa kammissa tosiaan niitattu ne rattaat et sillä ei tee mitään. Internetin ihmemaasta löysin tälläisen . Tuossa siis NW ja menee nelikanttikeskiöön. Varmaan menee myös tuo keskiö uusiksi kun on näköjään rahiseva ruostekasa se myös. Uuden kun saa kympillä niin varmaan kannattaa. Mites sen ketjulinjan kanssa jos lähtee sitten tolla keskiöllä säätämään. Eli nyt tuossa on 122/68mm niin varmaan 113/68mm kävisi siis uusien kampien kanssa paremmin.

Olenko ihan kujalla?  :Hymy:

----------


## nure

^ Loppupeleissä se ketjulinja niin kovin olennainen ole. Jos ja kun ratas mahtuu pyörimään niin homma toimii.

----------


## jalkkis

> Myykö joku kivijalkaliike hyllystään  11mm kuusiokoloavainta PK-seudulla ? Vapaarattaan irroitus näyttäisi vaativan sellaista. 
> Park Toolia ainakin saisi julmalta Sakemannilta. 
> 
> Lähetetty minun laitteesta Takapalkilla



Tsekkaa IKH. 

Lähetetty minun XQ-BC52 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## jalkkis

> Myykö joku kivijalkaliike hyllystään  11mm kuusiokoloavainta PK-seudulla ? Vapaarattaan irroitus näyttäisi vaativan sellaista. 
> Park Toolia ainakin saisi julmalta Sakemannilta. 
> 
> Lähetetty minun laitteesta Takapalkilla



Tsekkaa IKH, sieltä on löytynyt harvinaisempia kokoja eri työkaluihin 

Lähetetty minun XQ-BC52 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Olli L

> Eli vanhoissa kammissa tosiaan niitattu ne rattaat et sillä ei tee mitään. Internetin ihmemaasta löysin tälläisen . Tuossa siis NW ja menee nelikanttikeskiöön. Varmaan menee myös tuo keskiö uusiksi kun on näköjään rahiseva ruostekasa se myös. Uuden kun saa kympillä niin varmaan kannattaa. Mites sen ketjulinjan kanssa jos lähtee sitten tolla keskiöllä säätämään. Eli nyt tuossa on 122/68mm niin varmaan 113/68mm kävisi siis uusien kampien kanssa paremmin.
> 
> Olenko ihan kujalla?



Nelikanttikampien tiedoissa yleensä sanotaan suositeltava keskiöakselin pituus, sitä on vaikea päätellä mistään. Sopivuus riippuu täysin kammen muotoilusta. Keskiölaakereita saa Suomestakin melko edullisesti, eli järkevintä lienee epätietoisena hankkia ensin kammet, ja sovittaa niitä nykyiseen akseliin.

----------


## tchegge_

> Tsekkaa IKH, sieltä on löytynyt harvinaisempia kokoja eri työkaluihin 
> 
> Lähetetty minun XQ-BC52 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Sieltä katsoin heti tokana Motonetin jälkeen, verkkokaupassa ainakin vaan ei-oota. En viitsinyt lähteä liikkeestä toiseen haahuilemaan. 

Pistin jo saksasta tulemaan parin muun työkalun kanssa.

11mm avainta ilmeisesti tarvitaan maailmassa vaan vapaarattaan ja vanhojen mersujen jarrukenkien irroitukseen. 

Lähetetty minun laitteesta Takapalkilla

----------


## SvaR

^Ilmeisesti et omista 1/2" räikkää tai muutakaan vastaavan kokoista väännintä, että oisit vaan hylsyn ostanu?..tai hylsyn ja vääntimen?
Nuo on huomattavasti parempia etenkin jos joku on tiukasti kiinni.

----------


## tchegge_

Muiten joo kuusiokärkihylsy jos olisi löytänyt jostain pitkänä, se avain pitää tuoda jarrujen puolelta navan läpi.

Siksi kysyin josko nopealla vastauksella olisi löytynyt. En mä viitsi kesälomaani viettää etsimässä 10 euron palikkaa. 

Lähetetty minun laitteesta Takapalkilla

----------


## nure

Voi olla että ennenkin kysynyt mutta taas, toimiiko keskenään https://r2-bike.com/SRAM-Force-22-Rear-Derailleur ja https://r2-bike.com/SRAM-X01-Trigger...11-speed-right ? Tarkoitus modata maantiepyörä suoralle tangolle ellei mene järkevään hintaan kaupaksi. Tiedän että Apexilta löytyy yhteensopiva mutta kevyempi kiinnostaa.

----------


## Nisunen

Terve. Aloitteleva pyöräilyharrastaja täällä. Kysyisin minkälaisen työkalun kuvassa esiintyvä, nuolella merkitty osa tarvii? Joskus tulevaisuudessa eturattaan vaihto tulee kuitenkin eteen ja noiden kampien irroitukseen on kyllä työkalut tulossa mutta nuo mutterimainen osa vielä hämää. Entä mitähän nuo tekstit meinaa tuossa..

----------


## Malamuutti

^Tuo saattaisi irrota Shimano Hollowtech -keskiön avaimella. Jos mutterin ulkohalkaisija on 44 mm ja siinä on 16 koloa, niin sitten se on semmoinen. M32 x 0.75 on kierre.

----------


## nure

^^Jotkut keskiöt vaatii oman avaimen. Jos Shimanon niin Malamuutin ohje toimii. Itse irrottanut jopa putkipihdeillä,  laakerin ympäri teippiä tai vastaavaa,  kunnon ote ja vääntö, irtoaa takuulla.

----------


## Nisunen

Halkaisija näyttäisi olevan 44mm ja 16 koloa löytyy. Etsinpä käsiini tuollaisen avaimen. Kiitos. Edit: Ehkä ei tarvitsekaan etsiä koska Roselta tilaamassani työkalupakissa näyttäisi olevan siihen työkalu. Tuotakuvauksessa lukee _Bottom bracket tool for Hollowtech II cranksets_

----------


## nure

^Kerrankin käy tuuri!

----------


## xubu

Mikä tällainen roller brake on, siis toimintaperiaate. Fillari oli Bianchi Cameleonte.

----------


## hubba

Eikös tuo ole ihan vaijerikäyttöinen rumpujarru. Ja tuo levy toimii jäähdytyselementtinä.

----------


## xubu

^Siis vastaava kuin autoissa. Tuo nimi vaan: roller brake.

----------


## Olli L

^Toimintaperiaatetta on aika hyvin selitetty tuolla: https://www.sheldonbrown.com/rollerbrakes.html

Ei taida olla ihan vastaava kuin autoissa (tämä näin Wheeler Dealersin katselukokemuksella, muuta kokemusta auton jarruista on vain siitä polkimesta).

----------


## xubu

^Joo, ei oo auton rumpujarru, mutta homma selvisi, kiitos.

----------


## hoshino

> Vähän vanhempaan fillariin pitäisi mahdollisesti vaihtaa  kampisarja pienellä budjetilla. Nykyinen on Shimanon STX-osasarjaa (3x7), keskiölaakeri 113 mm.  Valitettavasti tuohon keskiölaakeriin sopivia kampisarjoja ei enää  oikein kohtuuhintaisena löydy, niin mietin että voinko vaan vaihtaa  tilalle pidemmän (122.5 mm) keskiön ja siihen soveltuvan sarjan (esim. FC-TY501)? Vai onko tästä odotettavissa kielteisiä seurauksia vaikkapa ketjulinjan tai etuvaihtajan toiminnalle?



Noniin tulipa testattua, eikä tietenkään onnistunut. Tilasin Shimanon FC-M311 -kampisarjan ja tähän valmistajan suosituksen mukaisesti 123 mm keskiön, jolloin ketjulinja 50 mm.

Ongelmana kuitenkin, että tällöin etuvaihtaja ei "yllä" vaihtamaan isoimmalle rattaalle, kuten täällä arveltiinkin. Ja puolestaan kun kokeilin uutta kampisarjaa vanhaan keskiölaakeriin, rattaat tulevat liian lähelle eikä etuvaihtaja siis pääse liikkumaan tarpeeksi "alas".

Tämä on mielestäni outoa, sillä mittasin että nykyinen ketjulinja olisi sama eli 50 mm.

Auttaisikohan etuvaihtajan uusiminen? Tai hieman lyhyempi keskiölaakeri?

----------


## SvaR

^Voi olla tyhmä kysymys, mutta säädithän myös vaihtajaa?

----------


## TERU

Katsopa vielä nuo säädöt, kahvoista pienin vaihde päälle, alarajoitinruuvilla ketju lähelle häkin sisempään aisaa, vaijerista tässä vain löysät pois, ylärajoitinruuvia auki niin että vaijeri voi vetää myös isoimmalle eturattaalle.

Pieniä ovat säätövarat, mutta pitäisi riittää sopivasti säädettynä, sopiko kammet ja rattaat pyörimään lyhyemmälläkin akselilla?
Etänä näkemättä haasteellista yrittää auttaa. 
Vähän outoa, että molemmat säätövarat loppuivat kesken?

----------


## caic

Mistähän löytyisi Kt Cr-Mo vapaaratas. Enkö osaa Googlel ehtiä, vai eikö semmosta oo enää olemassa 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Olli L

> Noniin tulipa testattua, eikä tietenkään onnistunut. Tilasin Shimanon FC-M311 -kampisarjan ja tähän valmistajan suosituksen mukaisesti 123 mm keskiön, jolloin ketjulinja 50 mm.
> 
> Ongelmana kuitenkin, että tällöin etuvaihtaja ei "yllä" vaihtamaan isoimmalle rattaalle, kuten täällä arveltiinkin. Ja puolestaan kun kokeilin uutta kampisarjaa vanhaan keskiölaakeriin, rattaat tulevat liian lähelle eikä etuvaihtaja siis pääse liikkumaan tarpeeksi "alas".
> 
> Tämä on mielestäni outoa, sillä mittasin että nykyinen ketjulinja olisi sama eli 50 mm.
> 
> Auttaisikohan etuvaihtajan uusiminen? Tai hieman lyhyempi keskiölaakeri?



Kiristitkö kammen kunnolla paikoilleen? Mittasitko silloin ketjulinjan? Kampi painuu akseliin paikalleen vain kunnolla kiristämällä.

----------


## #78

Voiko Sram pc 1110 (halvat 11s ketjut) olla laadultaan niin umpi surkeat ettei kestä 10v juniorin käytössä kuin pari kuukautta? Vaihdoin pojalle keväällä ketjut ja nyt jo melkein prosentin venymä.  Ajettu tosin joka päivä ja toisinaan useampia tunteja mutta silti. 
Putsattu ja voideltu kuitenkin säännöllisesti.

----------


## nure

^Kannattaa opettaa käyttämään vaihteita oikein, kyllä rajuilla vaihdoilla ja ääriasennoilla ketjun saa loppuun ajettua.

----------


## Lovejoy

^^ voihan ne varmaan olla kuluneetkin noin nopeasti, mutta suhtautuisin myös pienellä varauksella osaan ketjutulkeista. Itselläni Park Toolin höpö höpö tulkki näyttää jopa joillekin uusille ketjuille lähemmäs 0,5% kuluman. Nykyään käytän Parkin lisäksi Shimanon kulumamittaa, joka antaa ketjuille elinikää ihan eri tavalla. 
https://www.amazon.com/SHIMANO-TL-CN.../dp/B00DT01OBC

----------


## paaton

> ^Kannattaa opettaa käyttämään vaihteita oikein, kyllä rajuilla vaihdoilla ja ääriasennoilla ketjun saa loppuun ajettua.



On siinä taas neuvoja.

----------


## Firlefanz

^

----------


## nure

Itse en milloinkaan omistanut, joskus käyttänyt testimielessä, ketjutulkkia ja kyllä kuluman huomaa kun voimansiirto ei enää toimi luonnikkaasti.

Päätön, millaisen neuvon sinä antaisit ongelman ratkaisuksi?

----------


## paaton

> Päätön, millaisen neuvon sinä antaisit ongelman ratkaisuksi?



No en ainakaan lähtisi neuvomaan 10v lasta vaihteiden käytöstä  :Hymy: 
Aika saletisti pyöräkin on 1x eli mitään vanhaa mantraa ketjujen ristissä ajosta ei kannata tuossa kohtaa aloittaa.

----------


## Firlefanz

Eikö CWI:n idea ole juuri siinä että liiallisen kuluman huomaa _ennen_ kuin voimansiirto oireilee? Kulunut ketju alkaa kuluttaa takapakkaa, voimansiirrossa ei huomaa aluksi mitään, kunnes sitten huomaa - ja silloin voidaankin jo olla siinä pisteessä että takapakkakin on vaihdettava samalla kuin ketjukin. 

Kun vaihtaa ketjun silloin kun Shimanon työkalu sen toteaa liian kuluneeksi, välttyy työltä ja kustannuksilta. Onko sillä sitten loppupeleissä IMO merkitystä? Riippunee pitkälti siitä pitääkö pyörällyä harrastuksena johon on kiva kuluttaa rahaa vai arvostaako sitä ettei tuhlaa kulutusosiin turhaan rahaa eikä luonnonvaroja :Sarkastinen: 


Ongelman - eli 10-vuotiaan pojan kaamealta näyttävään ketjunkulutukseen - ratkaisuksi ehdottaisin vaikkapa sellaista että kun laittaa uudet ketjut, mittaa ne ketjutulkilllaan ja jos lukema on muu kuin nolla - kuten se hyvinkin saattaa olla joillain ketjutulkeilla - laittaa sen ylös talteen ja vertaa sitten mittausstuloksia siihen.

Tai sitten ostaa tuon Shimanon.

----------


## Benny

> Itse en milloinkaan omistanut, joskus käyttänyt testimielessä, ketjutulkkia ja kyllä kuluman huomaa kun voimansiirto ei enää toimi luonnikkaasti.
> 
> Päätön, millaisen neuvon sinä antaisit ongelman ratkaisuksi?



Omien kokemuksien mukaan ketju on jo reilusti pitkä, kun sen huomaa ajossa.

----------


## paaton

> Omien kokemuksien mukaan ketju on jo reilusti pitkä, kun sen huomaa ajossa.



Justiinsa noin. Ja jos pyörällä ajaa, tuo mutumetodi tulee kalliiksi. Eturattaatkin menevät vaihtokuntoon vikkelästi.

----------


## hsr

Kuinka paljon ketju on venynyt kun tuo Shimanon mittari näyttää sen olevan vaihtokunnossa? En löydä tietoa mistään.

----------


## nure

Mutumetodilla tullut toimeen pitkään ja en usko että vaihtotarve siitä muuttunut mittailen tai en. Jos kerran vuodessa vaihtaa vaihtaa voimansiirron niin siihen ei (onneksi) konkurssia tee. Toisaaltaan nykyiset NW rattaat kestää melko pitkään verrattuna normirattaisiin.

----------


## #78

Mulla on seinällä pätkä uutta ketjua johon vertaan ja jos näyttää pahalta niin mittailen työntömitalla. 
Pojan fillarissa on 1x11 (30nw edessä ja 11-42 takana). 
Taidan hakea uuden XT ketjun ja luotan että se on kestää.

----------


## paaton

> Mutumetodilla tullut toimeen pitkään ja en usko että vaihtotarve siitä muuttunut mittailen tai en. Jos kerran vuodessa vaihtaa vaihtaa voimansiirron niin siihen ei (onneksi) konkurssia tee. Toisaaltaan nykyiset NW rattaat kestää melko pitkään verrattuna normirattaisiin.



Noin se menee jos vaan speksaat niitä palikoita etkä aja sillä fillarilla. Tälläkin foorumilla aika moni kuitenkin ajaa, jolloin myös voimansiirto kuluu. Tuokin 10v tenava on varmaan ajanut tunteja jo ihan hyvin.

Eli oikeesti. Älä neuvo ettei ketjuja tarvitse mittailla, koska niitä tarttee kyllä seurata jos haluaa voimansiirron kestävän.

----------


## nure

^En neuvonutkaan, sanoin vain etten itse mittaa ja kyllä ajeltuakin tulee ihan riittämiin.

----------


## Tomos

Noin yleiskysymys: Pitääkö/kannattaako teräksestä tehtyä pyörän runkoa suojata jotenkin?

Katselin että tuossa uudessa konassa taitaa näkyä ihan suojaamaton teräs noista dropouteista, tavaratelineen kiinnityspisteistä ym. 

Kantsisko noihin sipaista jotain rasvaa suojaksi tms., vai syntyykö noihin edes pintaruostetta jos pyörä tuodaan sisätiloihin kuivamaan heti ajon jälkeen? En kyllä muista että omassa lapsuusajan teräspyörässä olisi ollut ruostetta juuri missään vaikka se seisoi koulun pihassa sateessa ja paisteessa vuosikymmenen.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Lenkillä takajarrun kahva alkoi painua oudosti. Tuumasin että jos se vaikka ilmausta kaipaa, ja kaipasihan se. 

Mutta eipä ole ollut ilmaus ennen tuollainen numero. Täälläkin olen kirjoittanut että kuinka simppeli homma se ilmaus on, mutta nyt pitää tunnustaa että näköjään siinäkin voi jotain yliluonnollista tulla vastaan. En tiedä oliko siellä satulassa joku kupla jumissa vai mitä, mutta onneksi nyt näyttäisi pelaavan. 

Pistin nyt eka kerran Motorexin öljyä, kun olen ko öljypullon kerran kaverilta saanut. Kaippa sekin SLX jarrussa pelaa.  :Hymy:

----------


## paaton

> Lenkillä takajarrun kahva alkoi painua oudosti. Tuumasin että jos se vaikka ilmausta kaipaa, ja kaipasihan se. 
> 
> Mutta eipä ole ollut ilmaus ennen tuollainen numero. Täälläkin olen kirjoittanut että kuinka simppeli homma se ilmaus on, mutta nyt pitää tunnustaa että näköjään siinäkin voi jotain yliluonnollista tulla vastaan. En tiedä oliko siellä satulassa joku kupla jumissa vai mitä, mutta onneksi nyt näyttäisi pelaavan. 
> 
> Pistin nyt eka kerran Motorexin öljyä, kun olen ko öljypullon kerran kaverilta saanut. Kaippa sekin SLX jarrussa pelaa.



Minä muuten viikonloppuna luin ensimmäistä kertaa shimanon OHJEITA ilmaukseen, kun kaveri patisti tuota tekemään. 

Noista sain sen käsityksen, että satulasta saa parahaiten ilmat pois pelkästään valuttamalla nestettä. Siis ylös purkki paikalleen, sinne nestettä ja valutetaan ilmat nesteen mukana alaspäin. Samalla voi koputella satulaa.

 Kahvasta taas saa ilmat pois pitämällä ilmaruuvin kiinni ja pumppailemalla ilmat yläkuppiin. Pyörän asentoa täytyy samalla käännellä.

Itsekkin siis olen aina ilmannut jarrut kuten autossa, eli painetta vaan ja ruuvia auki.

Kai tuo motorexin öljy oli nyt mineraaliöljyä?

----------


## kauris

Joo epäilyttävältä kuulosti öljyvalinta. Mineraaliöljyä pitäis olla Shimanoon. Tietty jos Motorex sellaista myy mutta en muista kuulleeni.

----------


## nure

^Viimeksi XT mainiosti ylhäältä, oli melko tyhjä kun letku pujotettu runkoon. Aikaisemman projektin halpis Shimanot tuli ilmattua alhaalta käsin, hieman työlästä mutta meni sekin harjoittelusta.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Vähän erinäköinen pullo, mutta tuollaista se oli. 

https://www.storm-motor.fi/moottorip...BoCjlwQAvD_BwE

----------


## #78

https://motorex.com/en-us/hydraulic-fluid-75--25574

Ainakin tossa kuva fillarissa niin vois kuvitella olevan yhteensopiva. Etenkin kun ei ole soveltuva dot nesteisiin.

----------


## paaton

No tietysti se on jos lukee vaan mineraaliöljy. Senhän ohiampuja on jo tajunnutkin.

----------


## Lovejoy

> Noin yleiskysymys: Pitääkö/kannattaako teräksestä tehtyä pyörän runkoa suojata jotenkin?
> 
> Katselin että tuossa uudessa konassa taitaa näkyä ihan suojaamaton teräs noista dropouteista, tavaratelineen kiinnityspisteistä ym. 
> 
> Kantsisko noihin sipaista jotain rasvaa suojaksi tms., vai syntyykö noihin edes pintaruostetta jos pyörä tuodaan sisätiloihin kuivamaan heti ajon jälkeen? En kyllä muista että omassa lapsuusajan teräspyörässä olisi ollut ruostetta juuri missään vaikka se seisoi koulun pihassa sateessa ja paisteessa vuosikymmenen.



Tästä varmaan monta eri näkemystä, mutta ainakin itse olen molempiin teräsrunkoisiin pyöriin tehnyt Dinitrolin sprayllä kevyen ruostesuojauksen. Myös keskiöihin olen tehnyt pienet vedenpoistoreiät, jotta kosteus ei pääse muhimaan siellä.

Kösittelyä tehdessä kannattaa jarrut suojata ja vanteet ottaa pois. Pyörä mielellään korjaustelineeseen, jotta sitä saa eri asentoihin, jolloin kotelosuojaaine leviää paremmin. Ainetta kannattaa ruskutella maltilla tai muuten sitä saattaa vielä tovin päästä tulla ulos. Itse annoin vielä vuorokauden rauhassa kuivua ennen niputusta.

Mulla yksi pyöristä ympärivuotisessa käytössä ja säilytys ulkovarastossa. Toinenkin on talvella parvekkeella, joka on avoin.

----------


## miz

> Mutumetodilla tullut toimeen pitkään ja en usko että vaihtotarve siitä muuttunut mittailen tai en. Jos kerran vuodessa vaihtaa vaihtaa voimansiirron niin siihen ei (onneksi) konkurssia tee. Toisaaltaan nykyiset NW rattaat kestää melko pitkään verrattuna normirattaisiin.



Mulla kesti edellinen garbaruk NW ratas vajaa 4000km. Vaihdoin kulahtaneen ketjun uuteen ja aattelin ettei se ratas vielä niin kuluneelta näytä, vaikka pientä ääntä pitikin alkuun uudella ketjulla.
800km myöhemmin oli ybn gold ketju kulahtanut, vaihdoin sekä ketjun että rattaan ennenkuin pakka olisi ollut entinen.

----------


## nure

Lovejoy, useassa teräsrunkoisessa on ns. ED coat joka käsittääkseni korvaa Dinitrolin. Toisaaltaan kun miettii että kuinka paljon suomessakin on vielä ajossa vanhoja teräksisiä peruspyöriä niin en kovin huolissani olisi ruostumisesta. Tietenkin kakkeen vaikuttaa esim. pyörän säilytys ja ajokuukaudet.

----------


## Lovejoy

> Lovejoy, useassa teräsrunkoisessa on ns. ED coat joka käsittääkseni korvaa Dinitrolin. Toisaaltaan kun miettii että kuinka paljon suomessakin on vielä ajossa vanhoja teräksisiä peruspyöriä niin en kovin huolissani olisi ruostumisesta. Tietenkin kakkeen vaikuttaa esim. pyörän säilytys ja ajokuukaudet.



Osassa on, mutta omasa Konassani ja Marinissa ei kyllä ole niiltä osin, mitä on tullut purettua esim keskiö, emäputki ja satulaputken alaosa. Pääosin se on ollut pintaruostetta, mikä tuskin aiheuttaa ongelmia.

Jos nyt jotain pienimuotoista suojausta haluaa, niin ainakin tuohon keskiöön tulevat putkien saumakohdat ja lähialueet käsittelisin jollain ja tekisin myös tuon reiän (runkotakuu voi mennä). Mulla ainakin oli joskus vettä keskiössä ihan kohtuullisesti ja ei se laakereillekaan hyvää tee.

En minäkään sitä epäile etteikö runko kestäisi vuosikymmeniä, mutta omaan mielenlaatuun tuo suojaus kyllä kuuluu. Autotkin olen aikanani massauttanut tai massannut, vaikkei siitä itselle iloa ole koskaan ollut, mutta ehkä seuraaville omistajille.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Lovejoy, useassa teräsrunkoisessa on ns. ED coat joka käsittääkseni korvaa Dinitrolin. Toisaaltaan kun miettii että kuinka paljon suomessakin on vielä ajossa vanhoja teräksisiä peruspyöriä niin…



Niissä vanhoissa peruspyörissä oli putkien seinämävahvuudet toista luokkaa, kuin näissä laadukkaissa harrastuspyörissä.  :Hymy: 

Kannattaa tarkistaa se ED-pinnoitus. Jos sitä ei ole, niin suosittelen suojaamaan. Se on aika helppo homma, kun joka putkesta taitaa löytyä reikä mistä saa pillin sisään. Ja sitten vaan kääntelee ja pyörittelee pyörää niin suoja-aine leviää kunnolla.

----------


## nure

Kuka uskaltaa ajaa alumiinilla kun hapettuu?

----------


## Concorde

Mulla on DT Swissin X1700 29" Boost-etukiekko, jossa on torque capit rokkarin keulalle. Nyt tarvis vaihtaa noi kiekot keulaan, johon noi torque capit ei mahdu. Ne saa napsaistua helposti irti, mutta kiekon leveys on silloin kapeampi (oliskohan sitten 100mm). Voikohan tuohon laittaa vain 15mm sisähalkaisijalla olevat 5mm sovitteet (jollaisia näyttää olevan mukana noissa boost-adapterisarjoissa) puolellensa ja that's it?

Onkohan noita pelkkiä adapteririnkuloita yleisesti saatavilla vai pitääkö aina ostaa koko sarja, jossa on jarrulevyn ada,tperi ym mukana ja hintaa 30e?  Toi kun on valmiiksi boost-napa, niin tarvis saada vaan se 5mm puollelleen tilkettä

----------


## MTB Engineer

Kiekkoseteissä tulee torque capit ja tavalliset end capit mukana, mutta molempia saa ostettua myös erillään.

----------


## Nisunen

> ^Tuo saattaisi irrota Shimano Hollowtech -keskiön avaimella. Jos mutterin ulkohalkaisija on 44 mm ja siinä on 16 koloa, niin sitten se on semmoinen. M32 x 0.75 on kierre.




Onkohan niin että tuo pitäisi aueta vastapäivään..vähän jo yrittelin  mutta en uskaltanu alkaa kunnolla runttaamaan kun ei auennu "suosiolla"  ><

----------


## Malamuutti

> Onkohan niin että tuo pitäisi aueta vastapäivään..vähän jo yrittelin  mutta en uskaltanu alkaa kunnolla runttaamaan kun ei auennu "suosiolla"  ><



Ainakin BSA-keskiölaakeri laakeri avautuu voimansiirron puolella myötäpäivään.

----------


## nure

^^Eikös kumpikin puoli kiristy vastapäivään?

----------


## Arosusi

> Onkohan niin että tuo pitäisi aueta vastapäivään..vähän jo yrittelin  mutta en uskaltanu alkaa kunnolla runttaamaan kun ei auennu "suosiolla"  ><







> Ainakin BSA-keskiölaakeri laakeri avautuu voimansiirron puolella myötäpäivään.



Ja alkuperäisessä kuvassa on kiristyssuuntanuoli vastapäivään.

----------


## Kuminauha

> Mulla on DT Swissin X1700 29" Boost-etukiekko, jossa on torque capit rokkarin keulalle. Nyt tarvis vaihtaa noi kiekot keulaan, johon noi torque capit ei mahdu. Ne saa napsaistua helposti irti, mutta kiekon leveys on silloin kapeampi (oliskohan sitten 100mm). Voikohan tuohon laittaa vain 15mm sisähalkaisijalla olevat 5mm sovitteet (jollaisia näyttää olevan mukana noissa boost-adapterisarjoissa) puolellensa ja that's it?
> 
> Onkohan noita pelkkiä adapteririnkuloita yleisesti saatavilla vai pitääkö aina ostaa koko sarja, jossa on jarrulevyn ada,tperi ym mukana ja hintaa 30e?  Toi kun on valmiiksi boost-napa, niin tarvis saada vaan se 5mm puollelleen tilkettä



DT swisseihin pitää torque capit asentaa itse jälkikäteen. DT swissillä torque capit siis myydään erikseen eikä niitä kiekkojen mukana toimiteta. Mihin ne alkuperäiset end capit on joutunu? Vai onko tullut pyörä valmistajalta suoraan torque capeilla ja ei oo laittanu mukaan normi cappei?

DT swissin sivuilta näkee tuotekoodit noille end capeille: https://www.dtswiss.com/en/support/p...700BEIXSA11569

Löysin ainakin yhden kaupan, joka noita normi end cappeja myy:

Vasen puoli: https://www.bikehit.de/en/zubehoer/1...100s7745s.html
Oikea puoli: https://www.bikehit.de/en/zubehoer/1...100s7744s.html

----------


## Nisunen

Jeps auki lähti myötäpäivään, kiits

----------


## petewow

Onko kukaan löytänyt GRX:n kahvoihin noita huppuja, joissa ei olisi noita poimuja? Lyhyeen ajeluun ihan ok, mutta pidemmillä lenkeillä on pakko käyttää hanskoja kun nuo käy ikävästi käteen..

----------


## Concorde

> Vai onko tullut pyörä valmistajalta suoraan torque capeilla ja ei oo laittanu mukaan normi cappei?



Jep. Valmis fillari tuli rokkarin keulalla ja noilla t-capeilla. Pitääkin tutkia, tuliko niiden manuaalien  ym mukana noita vakio-cappeja.  

Kiitti noista linkeistä anyways

----------


## hubba

> Onko kukaan löytänyt GRX:n kahvoihin noita huppuja, joissa ei olisi noita poimuja? Lyhyeen ajeluun ihan ok, mutta pidemmillä lenkeillä on pakko käyttää hanskoja kun nuo käy ikävästi käteen..



Samaa olen miettinyt ultegra 8050 kahvoista, en oikein välitä noista kuvioista mielummin käyttäisin sileitä huppuja.

----------


## Santtu75

Mistä tietää onko ketjut liian lyhyet?

Vaihdoin pyörän 9s. vaihteiston uuteen Shimanon Deore 11s. (11-51) vaihteistoon.
Laiton siihen sitten testiksi varastossa olleen Shimanon ketjut joissa pituutena 126 lenkkiä. Voiko tuon pituinen ketju olla liian lyhyt, kun tuntuu että vaikka kuinka koittaa vaihteistoa sätää, niin ei ala millään toimimaan ja ketju tuntuisi olevan suht tiukahkona kun sen tiukkuutta kokeilee.
Onko jotain millä pystyisi laskemaan ketjun oikean lenkkimääärn ja sitten sen perusteella pystyisi hieman päättelemään voisiko ongelmat johtua liian lyhyestä ketjusta.

----------


## stumpe

Saako noin pitkää ketjua edes uutena, yleensä 116 lenkkisiä?

Epäilen että olisi liian lyhyt, ellei sulla oo pitkäperäinen cargo-pyörä.

----------


## stumpe

About tollanen pienimmällä rattaalla.

----------


## SvaR

^^Saa 126 lenkkisiä.
^^^Mikä pyörä ja kuinka pitkä 9 vaihteiston ketju oli? Ja kuinka ongelma ilmenee?
Itse joku aika sitten 3x10 pyörän päivitin samaiseen deoren 5100 sarjaan ja ainut mikä siinä oli niin (nyt en tiedä oikeaa termiä) se vaihtajan stoppari piti jättää irti siitä dropoutin vastineesta, kun muuten b-tension säätövara ei riittänyt ja jos b-tension ruuviksi vaihtoi pitemmän niin se taasen meni pitkälle säädettynä ohi sen vastinkappaleesta. Eli nyt se vaihtajan stoppari ei nojaa mihinkään vaan vaihtajan kiinnitys pultti pitää vaihtajaa riittävän takana, että lyhyessä b-tension ruuvissa riittää vara tehdä hienosäätö.

----------


## vihtis83

> Mistä tietää onko ketjut liian lyhyet?
> 
> Vaihdoin pyörän 9s. vaihteiston uuteen Shimanon Deore 11s. (11-51) vaihteistoon.
> Laiton siihen sitten testiksi varastossa olleen Shimanon ketjut joissa pituutena 126 lenkkiä. Voiko tuon pituinen ketju olla liian lyhyt, kun tuntuu että vaikka kuinka koittaa vaihteistoa sätää, niin ei ala millään toimimaan ja ketju tuntuisi olevan suht tiukahkona kun sen tiukkuutta kokeilee.
> Onko jotain millä pystyisi laskemaan ketjun oikean lenkkimääärn ja sitten sen perusteella pystyisi hieman päättelemään voisiko ongelmat johtua liian lyhyestä ketjusta.



Mulla on läskissä 5100-pakka ja vaihtaja. Mitoitin ketjun tuon ensimmäisen kuvan ohjeen mukaan. 28-piikkisen eturattaan kanssa riitti 116-lenkkinen ketju. B-ruuvia säädin sitten tuon toisen kuvan ohjeen mukaisesti (ketju isoimmalla takarattaalla säätäessä ja ensin ketjun pituus oikeaksi).

----------


## kauris

> Mistä tietää onko ketjut liian lyhyet?
> 
> Vaihdoin pyörän 9s. vaihteiston uuteen Shimanon Deore 11s. (11-51) vaihteistoon.
> Laiton siihen sitten testiksi varastossa olleen Shimanon ketjut joissa pituutena 126 lenkkiä. Voiko tuon pituinen ketju olla liian lyhyt, kun tuntuu että vaikka kuinka koittaa vaihteistoa sätää, niin ei ala millään toimimaan ja ketju tuntuisi olevan suht tiukahkona kun sen tiukkuutta kokeilee.
> Onko jotain millä pystyisi laskemaan ketjun oikean lenkkimääärn ja sitten sen perusteella pystyisi hieman päättelemään voisiko ongelmat johtua liian lyhyestä ketjusta.



Ja vielä se lisäys, että mainitsemasi tiukkuus sai epäilemään, että tarkoitatko ketjun tuntuvan tiukalta kädellä kokeillen muillakin kuin suurimmalla (kevyemmällä) takarattaalla? Tuli siis mieleen se,.että uudessa vaihteistossasi kun on uusi tuore 11 takavaihtaja jossa on tiukahko kytkin (jotta ketju ei pompi röykyissä) niin sen ketjun kuuluukin olla tiukka.

Ja sama epäilys kuin ylempänä, että 126 ei voi olla liian pitkä. Enemminkin saattaa olla tarvetta lyhentää.

----------


## jalkkis

No jos chain stay on jäätävän pitkä... No mut missä asennossa vaihtaja on kun edessä ja takana on isoin ratas?

Mun edellisessä pyörässä oli 45cm chain stay. Rattaat 48 edessä ja takana 28, niin ketju oli 112 lenkkinen. Tuosta kun melkein tuplaa takapakan rattaat niin saatta mennä muutama lenkki enempi.

Lähetetty minun XQ-BC52 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Purkk1

Onko tietoa, että löytyykö kammen pulttia nelikanttiin jostain motonet/tokmanni/k-rauta jne kaupoista. Googlettamalla selviää, että ainakin erikoisliikkeissä olis, mutta eihän nuo motonetit jne listaa kaikkia muttereita nettiin.

----------


## hphuhtin

Onko NW-eturattaan kanssa väliä osuuko kapea vai leveä rattaan piikki kapeaan vai leveään kohtaan ketjulenkkiä?

Nimimerkki hästäg väärinköpyöräilen..

----------


## J4nn3R

> Onko NW-eturattaan kanssa väliä osuuko kapea vai leveä rattaan piikki kapeaan vai leveään kohtaan ketjulenkkiä?
> 
> Nimimerkki hästäg väärinköpyöräilen..



Yleensä NW-rattaan kanssa ketju jää kantamaan piikkien päälle, jos leveää piikkiä koittaa änkeä kapeaan väliin. Otantaa ittellä kyllä vaan muutama hassu, en tiiä onko kaikilla rattailla sama tilanne.

Lähetetty minun GM1903 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## #78

> Onko tietoa, että löytyykö kammen pulttia nelikanttiin jostain motonet/tokmanni/k-rauta jne kaupoista. Googlettamalla selviää, että ainakin erikoisliikkeissä olis, mutta eihän nuo motonetit jne listaa kaikkia muttereita nettiin.



Muistelen joskus katsoneeni että kierre olis m8x1. Ei ihan vakio tavaraa, mutta esim IKH:lta vois löytyä. Alle pitää laittaa vielä tukeva prikka.

----------


## nure

Kysele kivijaloista, varmaan monella noita varaston miljoonalaatikoissa kierii. Itse vein kierrätykseen kun tyhjensin varastoa...

----------


## ViP

> Onko NW-eturattaan kanssa väliä osuuko kapea vai leveä rattaan piikki kapeaan vai leveään kohtaan ketjulenkkiä?
> 
> Nimimerkki hästäg väärinköpyöräilen..



On... Ja arvaat varmaan miten päin niiden pitäisi osua  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## SvaR

^Juu ei ole vielä omissa pystynyt väärin asentamaan... ainakaan 11 vaihteisissa, en toki ole kokeillu meniskö joku 10, 9 tai kasi ketju väärälle jaolle.

----------


## KalleHermanni

> Onko tietoa, että löytyykö kammen pulttia nelikanttiin jostain motonet/tokmanni/k-rauta jne kaupoista. Googlettamalla selviää, että ainakin erikoisliikkeissä olis, mutta eihän nuo motonetit jne listaa kaikkia muttereita nettiin.



Miksei sitä voi erikoisliikkeestä hakea? 
Mulla noita oli muutama miljoonalaatikossa, mutta nakkasin kuukausi sitten metallikeräyslavalle..

----------


## hphuhtin

> On... Ja arvaat varmaan miten päin niiden pitäisi osua



Oon varmaan aina vaan ihmetellyt että mikä mättää ja laittanut uusiksi jos on mennyt väärin. Hieman hitaaksi taas itsensä tuntee, olisko kohta 3v ollut NW-eturatas..  :Hymy:

----------


## paaton

Haha  :Hymy:  No mutta tuolla testillähän pääsi järjestyspoliisiksi  :Hymy: 

Neliöpalikka ja pyöreäpalikka ja sillee  :Hymy:

----------


## Benny

Täpärissä ja gravelissa on molemmissa sramin 1X systeemit gxp keskiölaakereilla ja molemmilla on ajettu paljon. Nyt huomasin, että kummassakin on kammissa pieni sivuttaisvälys, joka johtuu siittä että kammen akselin ja laakerin sovitus on väljä. On kokeiltu useammalla uuden Sramin laakerilla ja "kevyellä" ylikiristykselläkin, mutta sama välys kaikissa. Merkittävää kulumaakaan kammen akselissa näe, mutta en keksi oikein muutakaan syytä tuohon?

----------


## paaton

> Täpärissä ja gravelissa on molemmissa sramin 1X systeemit gxp keskiölaakereilla ja molemmilla on ajettu paljon. Nyt huomasin, että kummassakin on kammissa pieni sivuttaisvälys, joka johtuu siittä että kammen akselin ja laakerin sovitus on väljä. On kokeiltu useammalla uuden Sramin laakerilla ja "kevyellä" ylikiristykselläkin, mutta sama välys kaikissa. Merkittävää kulumaakaan kammen akselissa näe, mutta en keksi oikein muutakaan syytä tuohon?



Niin siis meinaat päittäisvälystä? Tuohan katoaa kun non-driveside kampi kiritään laakeriaa vasten. Jos se ei kiristy laakeria vasten, niin en nää mitään ongelmaa laittaa tuohon väliin sovite prikkaa, vaikka sitä ei ohjeessa sanotakkaan.

Jos kyse ei ole päittäisvälyksestä, niin mullakin on sellainen muistikuva, että joissakin sramin laakereissa oli se 22mm puoli ylikokoinen. Enduron irtolaakereissa se on tasan 22mm, kuten kuuluukin olla.

Edit: Tässä oli tuosta juttua. 

https://www.bikeforums.net/bicycle-m...p-team-bb.html

En oikeasti käsitä, mitä tuossa on pyörinyt insinöörien päässä.

----------


## Benny

Joo, vaikuttaisi olevan sama välys kyseessä. Eli kun vaikka polkimesta ottaa kiinni ja heiluttaa sivusuunnassa, niin kammessa tuntuu pieni klappi ja tämän huomaa myös ajaessa. 

Kampia kun laitoin kiinni, niin selkeästi näki, että akselin halkaisia on pienempi kuin laakerin. Ei paljoa, mutta näköjään riittävästi. Ajopuolelle tulee sellainen muovinen sovite akselin ja laakerin väliin niin ajattelin, että tämä on liian ohut. Mutta tosiaan välys oli kolmen uuden sramin laakerin kanssa. Väittäisin, että aikaisemmin tätä ei ole ollut.

Keskiölaakereita nuo on molemmat syöneet repullisen yhteensä, mutta kammet on useamman vuoden ajetut. Täytyy varmaan piruuttaan ostaa jonkun muun valmistama gxp laakeri ja kokeilla vielä sillä...tai sitte laittaa kierros sitä ohutta putkimiesten tiivistenauhaa akselin ympärille  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Kollinjoki

> Kysele kivijaloista, varmaan monella noita varaston miljoonalaatikoissa kierii. Itse vein kierrätykseen kun tyhjensin varastoa...



Samaten jos paikkakunnalta löytyy vanha perinteinen pyöräkorjaamo. Niillä on vaikka minkälaisia osia ja tietysti tarvettakin niille.

----------


## nure

^Myös kannattaa kysellä jos jollakin vanhoja nelikantteja joissa pultit tallella, luulisi löytyvän.

----------


## arctic biker

Niin kuin mulla, nelikanttikeskiöt on entisiä mutta näitä kammenpultteja löytyy. Tosiaankin lähimmässä vanhemmassa pyöräliikkeessä luulen olevan.

----------


## Santtu75

> Mulla on läskissä 5100-pakka ja vaihtaja. Mitoitin ketjun tuon ensimmäisen kuvan ohjeen mukaan. 28-piikkisen eturattaan kanssa riitti 116-lenkkinen ketju. B-ruuvia säädin sitten tuon toisen kuvan ohjeen mukaisesti (ketju isoimmalla takarattaalla säätäessä ja ensin ketjun pituus oikeaksi).



Näyttäisi tuo 126 palaisen ketjun pituus olevan juuri tuo Quick-Link + 4 niveltä, eli ilmeisesti sitten aivan oikean pituinen ja pitää sitten ongelmaa etsiä muusta suunnasta kuin ketjusta...

----------


## nure

Pikalukollinen ketjun lyhennys helppoa, ottaa vaikka lenkki kerrallaan pois kunnes hyvä. Kun vaihtaja muuten säädetty oikein niin kyllä huomaa eturatas/ takaa iso kombinaatiolla koska vaihtaja on liian kireällä. Koskee vain 1x systeemejä.

----------


## TERU

Nuo ohjeet ovat enempi vaikeita kuin käytäntö. Omissani hyväksyn kun ketju pituus on sopiva molemmissa ääripäissä eikä ole yhtään liian pitkä.

Vanhan ketjun levittäminen vanhan sanomehden päälle ja viereen uusi. Uuden katkaisu samaan pituuteen linkkimäärä enempi huomioiden.

----------


## nure

^En ole vielä yli 40vuoteen vaikeana pitänyt. Tuo vertaaminen vanhaan ketjuun hyvä konsti JOS vanha oikean mittainen.

----------


## Kuminauha

Itse jos ei ole vanhaa ketjua vertailuna, pujotan ketjun pienimmän eturattaan ja pienimmän takarattaan ja vaihtajan läpi. Sitten alapuolelta ketjun päistä kiinni ja venytän ne rinnakkain siten, että vaihtaja ottaa jouseensa jännitystä ja häkki liikkuu alaspäin sentin tai pari verran. Silloin ketju on tarpeeksi pitkä. Toki jos kyseessä täpäri, niin sitten pitää vielä ottaa iskarista ilmat pois ja antaa pyörän olla maksimi "syväyksessä" tämän operaation ajan.

----------


## nure

Tai perinteinen isoratas/isoratas +2lenkkiä, ei kyllä toimi nykyaikaisten 1x ja isolehtisten takapakkojen kanssa. Konstit on monet... Kuitenkin hyvä neuvo ettei lyhennä liikaa heti alkuun tekee sitten miten tekee.

----------


## TERU

Ei lyhennä liian lyheksi on hyvä neuvo.

Yks hyvä juttu ketjun kanssa pelaamiseen on katkenneesta pinnasta sopiva pätkä, johon samalle puolelle koukut päihin, jolla häkki ylös alaputkeen, niin saa jousen vedon eliminoitua. 
Oma patentti ja pitkään ollut jo käytössä, monta apua tuosta.

----------


## Malamuutti

> Ei lyhennä liian lyheksi on hyvä neuvo.
> 
> Yks hyvä juttu ketjun kanssa pelaamiseen on katkenneesta pinnasta sopiva pätkä, johon samalle puolelle koukut päihin, jolla häkki ylös alaputkeen, niin saa jousen vedon eliminoitua. 
> Oma patentti ja pitkään ollut jo käytössä, monta apua tuosta.



Hyvä kikka. Sramin Rival 1 -takavaihtajassa on painike, jolla häkin saa lukittua vedon poistamiseksi. Helpottanee säätöhommien lisäksi esim. renkaanvaihtoa tien päällä, jos sellaista joutuu askartelemaan.

----------


## TERU

Käykö Simpa GRX 600 kampisarjan pienemmäksi rattaaksi tämä, kun 30 piikkinen on pienenlainen, onko kukaan asentanut?
https://www.bike-discount.de/en/fsa-...-arm-chainring

----------


## JackOja

> ...Täytyy varmaan piruuttaan ostaa jonkun muun valmistama gxp laakeri ja kokeilla vielä sillä...



Mitäs olit ajatellut? Ajankohtaista olisi itsellekin uusia.

----------


## nure

^Tuolta löytyy https://r2-bike.com/Bottom-Brackets_...GXP-24-22-mm_1

----------


## JackOja

Joo löydän toki itsekin monia vaihtoehtoja eri kaupoista ja R2 on ihan vakiokioski mulle. Yleensä olen käyttänyt Sram/Truvativ -lakruja, mutta kysyinkin Bennyltä mitä oli ajatellut tilalle. Jospa hän olisi jo tehnyt taustatyötä valinnan pohjaksi. Itse en aio laittaa yli satkun* lakruja, vaan tilaukseen saattaa lähteä vaihteeksi Stronglightin tekele kun on sopivan (=hopea) värinen. Firstin halpislakru (Alltricks.com) on ollut kestävä, mutta väärän värisiä nyt vaan tarjolla.


*tai jos joku nyt ilmoittaa, että 300€ keskiö on 100 kertaa parempi ja kestävämpi kuin 30€ keskiö niin kyllä mä sitten voin harkita.

----------


## Benny

> Mitäs olit ajatellut? Ajankohtaista olisi itsellekin uusia.



Joo, en itsekkään ihan kauheasti ajatellut siihen sijoittaa. Aika nihkeästi on muuta tarjolla. Omassa on BSA kupit ja praxis:ella on edullisempi laakeri, mutta saatavuus taitaa olla vähän heikko. Löyty tuolta nuren linkinkin kautta.

https://r2-bike.com/PRAXIS-WORKS-Bot...MTB-Road-Crank

----------


## nure

Îtsellä maantiepyörässä Praxiksen laakeri, vaikkei GXP, toiminut ja kestänyt. Toisaaltaan samaa teki SRAM:n oma GXP.

----------


## Benny

> Îtsellä maantiepyörässä Praxiksen laakeri, vaikkei GXP, toiminut ja kestänyt. Toisaaltaan samaa teki SRAM:n oma GXP.



On ne Sramin valmistamat minullakin kestäneet sen mitä voisi olettaakkin. Tuo välys kammen akselin ja uuden laakerin välissä on vain uusi käänne...

----------


## paaton

Kannattaa vielä testata, että se ei-vetopuolen kampi oikeasti puristaa päittäin laakeria. Eli lisäät kammen alle rikan. Tosin kyllä sen tuntee jo kampea kiriessä, kun se ottaa laakerin sisäkooliin kiinni. 

Mun mielestä siis se laakerin sisäkoolin väljyys ei kyllä pitäisi tuntua käsin heiluttelemalla. Voiman alla se voi siirtyä.  Jos kampi liikkuu päittäin, se ei ole kiristynyt kunnolla.

Mutta paha täsä on analysoida, kun ei ole itse päässyt tuota rassaamaan...

----------


## nure

^Ei kyllä moista esiintynyt omissa GXP:n laakereissa, aina pitänyt helppoina ja luotettavina kun BSA kyseessä.

----------


## Benny

> Kannattaa vielä testata, että se ei-vetopuolen kampi oikeasti puristaa päittäin laakeria. Eli lisäät kammen alle rikan. Tosin kyllä sen tuntee jo kampea kiriessä, kun se ottaa laakerin sisäkooliin kiinni. 
> 
> Mun mielestä siis se laakerin sisäkoolin väljyys ei kyllä pitäisi tuntua käsin heiluttelemalla. Voiman alla se voi siirtyä.  Jos kampi liikkuu päittäin, se ei ole kiristynyt kunnolla.
> 
> Mutta paha täsä on analysoida, kun ei ole itse päässyt tuota rassaamaan...



Joo, täytyy vielä tarkastaa uudestaan. Kasauksessa en huomannut mitään aikaisemmasta poikkeavaa, eikä komponenteissakaan näkynyt mitään silmiin pistävää kulumaa. Simppeli toimenpidehän tuo on, mutta kaiken varmaan pystyy sössimään  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Benny

Kokelinpa hieroa vielä lisää..  :Leveä hymy:  

Kammissa ei ole päittäin liikettä, eikä ylimääräinen prikka non drive siden puolella vaikuttanut välykseen. Kiristyivät ihan normaalisti ilman prikkaakin. Tieteellisenä kokeena laitoin sähkömiehenteippiä kampien akseliin, niihin kohtiin mitkä ovat laakerin kanssa kontaktissa ja tällä polkimen päässä tuntuva klappi poistui. Kyllä se vaan näyttäisi, että sieltä se välys löytyy. Nyt ajatuksella tutkin kampia, niin onhan se akselin kontaktipinta ainakin kiillottunut, eli kulumisen piikkiin se varmaan menee, eikä sramin toleranssien väljyyteen. Työntömittaa ei ollut, niin en saanut mitattua tuota akselin paksuutta...

----------


## paaton

> Kokelinpa hieroa vielä lisää..  
> 
> Kammissa ei ole päittäin liikettä, eikä ylimääräinen prikka non drive siden puolella ei vaikuttanut välykseen. Kiristyivät ihan normaalisti ilman prikkaakin. Tieteellisen kokeena laitoin sähkömiehenteippiä kampien akseliin, niihin kohtiin mitkä ovat laakerin kanssa kontaktissa ja tällä polkimen päässä tuntuva klappi poistui. Kyllä se vaan näyttäisi, että sieltä se välys löytyy. Nyt ajatuksella tutkin kampia, niin onhan se akselin kontaktipinta ainakin kiillottunut, eli kulumisen piikkiin se varmaan menee, eikä sramin toleranssien väljyyteen. Työntömittaa ei ollut, niin en saanut mitattua tuota akselin paksuutta...



Ei se kammen akseli kyllä ihan herkästi kulu. Varmaan se 24mm puolen kuluminen tuntuisi välyksenä. Saiko sinne rattaankin puolelle laitettua teippiä väliin?

Kävin nyt mittaamassa omankin paikallaan olevan sramin gxp laakerin ja 22.2mm se tosiaan on, eli aivan selvästi väljä. Kaikki enduroon laakerit ovat 22.0mm.
24mm puoli on tasan 24 sramissakin.

----------


## Benny

> Ei se kammen akseli kyllä ihan herkästi kulu. Varmaan se 24mm puolen kuluminen tuntuisi välyksenä. Saiko sinne rattaankin puolelle laitettua teippiä väliin?
> 
> Kävin nyt mittaamassa omankin paikallaan olevan sramin gxp laakerin ja 22.2mm se tosiaan on, eli aivan selvästi väljä. Kaikki enduroon laakerit ovat 22.0mm.
> 24mm puoli on tasan 24 sramissakin.



Molemmille puolille sai teippiä väliin, mutta juuri se 22mm non drive side puoli oli väljempi sovitus. 

Varmaan se on sitten tuo 0.2mm + nanomillin kuluma akselissa mikä siellä klappaa.

----------


## ViP

^ Minkä mallinen keskiö sulla on? Itellä oli n. 20tkm ajettu Truvativin BB86 keskiö ja varmaan 30tkm ajetut kammet, eikä mitään välystä tai kulumaa havaittavissa. Voisin mielenkiinnosta mitata ton sisäkoolin halkaisijan.

Onko sulla muuten siellä vetopuolella aaltoprikka paikallaan?

----------


## Benny

> ^ Minkä mallinen keskiö sulla on? Itellä oli n. 20tkm ajettu Truvativin BB86 keskiö ja varmaan 30tkm ajetut kammet, eikä mitään välystä tai kulumaa havaittavissa. Voisin mielenkiinnosta mitata ton sisäkoolin halkaisijan.
> 
> Onko sulla muuten siellä vetopuolella aaltoprikka paikallaan?



Nyt on siis Sramin valmistama BSA Gxp keskiö ja Rival 1x kampisetti. Sitä aaltoprikkaa ei noissa kammissa käytetä, tai sellaista ei siellä ole koskaan ollut  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## nure

^Muistaakseni sekä GXP:ssä ja DUB:ssa ei ole tuota "aaltoprikkaa", kumpiakin tyyppejä muutaman asentanut mutta en myöskään mitään kulumaa tavannut.

----------


## ViP

> Nyt on siis Sramin valmistama BSA Gxp keskiö ja Rival 1x kampisetti. Sitä aaltoprikkaa ei noissa kammissa käytetä, tai sellaista ei siellä ole koskaan ollut



No sehän selittää. Ei tosiaan tule kuin press fit -keskiöiden kanssa.

----------


## nikobiker

Ei nyt sanatarkasti liity tämän osaston alle. En löytänyt oikein parempaakaan ketjua "pienelle" kysymykselleni eli:

Onko jossain/jotenkin mahdollista tarkistuttaa hiilikuiturungon eheys? Kaaduin pyörälläni reilu viikko sitten ja käytin huollossa kolaritarkistuksessa. Haarukka oli valitettavasti murtunut ja huoltokaveri oli sitä mieltä, että kun tälli on ollut kova, niin rungossakin saattaa olla murtumia, vaikkei niitä päälle päin silmällä välttämättä näe. Eli suositteli, ettei rungolla enää ajettaisi. Onko tähän tyytyminen vai voisiko asian jotain kautta vielä varmistaa? Mielelläni jatkaisin taivalta pyöräni kanssa. Hommaisin siihen vain uuden haarukan.

----------


## nure

^Joskus tutkittu kuituosien kuntoa niin tarkka korva ja koputtelu kertoo jotain mutta tuskin sekään kaikkea. Tietenkin jonkun kuitukorjauksiin erikoistuneen mielipidettä voisi kysyä, esim. Signaturesta.

----------


## kauris

Signature on Tampereella, kysyjä Helsingissä. Ei kuitualan pyöräliikkeillä taida läpivalaisulaitteita tms olla mutta pk-seudulla asuvana voi koittaa vaikka ottaa yhteyttä Jed bikesin Jarkko Pulliaiseen.

----------


## nikobiker

Kiitokset vastauksista! Soittelenpa Jedille.

----------


## 69T

Terve foorumille, uusi käyttäjä täällä. Olen remontoimassa vanhaa maastopyörääni ja huomasin että eturattaat ovat kuluneet. Pyörässä on tällä hetkellä Fc-mc16 kampisetti edessä. 3 ratasta edessä, 7 takana. Rattaat ovat 42-34-24. Tässä vielä kuva tuosta otuksesta:
https://www.velosaloon.com/products/...ngth-from-1997

Onko tuo Fc-mc16 yhteensopiva tämän kanssa:
https://www.bikester.fi/shimano-fc-t...a-M129745.html

Hampaiden määrä täsmää. Sheldonin sivuilla on chainline annettu muodossa 47.5-50
https://sheldonbrown.com/bbsize.html#acera
Tuo bikesterin osa taas on vain 47.5. Eli tarkoittaako tuo että olisiko yhteensopiva, eli ihan vain vaihtamalla menisi kiinni? En oikein tiedä mitä kaikkea tuossa voi olla erilaista? Rattaiden välit, keskiöön kiinnitys? 

Pyörä on muuten hyvässä kunnossa niin tuolla halvalla päivityksellä saisi jo paljon kilometrejä lisää. Samalla mietin keskiön laakereiden päivitystä, mutta keskiö oli todella tiukassa kiinni kun sitä yritin avata, niin jäi sillä kohtaa aukaisematta. En viitsinyt aukaista, kun ei ollut vaihdettavia osiakaan.

----------


## Olli L

^Verkkokauppa.com myy samaa (?) kampisarjaa halvemmalla, pysyy rahatkin enemmän Suomessa. Nuo mainitut ketjulinjat pätevät vain kyseiselle mallille tarkoitetulla akselin pituudella. Verkkokauppa.com sivuilla sanotaan "akselin suosituspituus 122 mm". Ja Motonetkin myy halvemmalla. Bikesterin tuotekuvaus on kyllä tolkuton, ei taideta kertoa edes kammen pituutta.

Meinasin ensin sanoa, että vaihda vain rattaat, mutta tuossa vanhassa on kyllä outo viritys.

----------


## J4nn3R

^Eikö toi oo perus vanha viispulttinen? Voi olla uusia rattaita hankala löytyä, mut ihmisillä nurkissa kyllä varmaan asiallisia rattaita nurkissa tuohon pulttijakoon, eli käytettynä luulis löytyvän hyviä ja halpoja.

Lähetetty minun GM1903 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Olli L

> ^Eikö toi oo perus vanha viispulttinen? Voi olla uusia rattaita hankala löytyä, mut ihmisillä nurkissa kyllä varmaan asiallisia rattaita nurkissa tuohon pulttijakoon, eli käytettynä luulis löytyvän hyviä ja halpoja.
> 
> Lähetetty minun GM1903 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



"The 42 teeth and 34 teeth chainring are spot-welded together, see pictures" , "Bolt circle diameter / Lochkreisdurchmesser : 68 mm" ja pultit ovat oudossa paikassa,ei ole mielestäni perus.

----------


## 69T

Etuvaihtaja on varmaankin FD MC14. Ohjekirjassa sanotaan että "applicable chain line 47.5 mm, 50 mm" tuolle vaihtajalle. Onko tuo sitten sekä 47,5 tai 50 vai 47,5+50, vai jotain muuta? Minne tuo 2.5mm tulee?

Kaivoin ohjekirjat (tallessa!) ja kuvat, joita otin joku päivä sitten kun avasin vähän pyörää.

Bottom bracketiksi on pyörän mukana tulleessa shimanon ohjekirjassa annettu BB-LP26. Ohjekirjassa kerrotaan myös että shell widthiä on kahta erilaista tuolle 110mm -merkitylle BB:lle. 68 ja 70. Toinen näistä taitaa olla tuumakoko, eli shell width 68 ja kierre on BC 1,37 X 24 T.P.I. ja toinen on sw 70 ja M36 X 24 T.P.I.. Keskiössä lukee selvästi M110, muista keskiön merkinnöistä ei oikein saa mitään selvää. Eli villi arvaus kyseessä on metrinen 110 spindle length 70mm shell width bottom bracket, jossa 47,5mm chain line.

Kun hakee netistä BB-LP26 niin tuosta tuumakokoisesta löytyy juttua, metrisestä ei niinkään. Toki en nyt varma ole, onko minun pyörässä metrinen vai tummakoko. Suomipyörä kuitenkin, niin ajattelen että metrinen.

Tässä pari kuvaa keskiöstä:
https://zippyimage.com/image/iyfc6x
https://zippyimage.com/image/iyfNDN

Toki 25€ ei ole paha hinta kokeilla mutta tekisi mieli myös huoltaa tuo keskiö. Ainakin laakerit vaihtaa. BB-LP26 keskiötäkään ei saa mistään, mutta sopivat laakerit saisi, jos niiden koon tietäisi. Joidenkin mielestä nuo BB-LP26 keskiöt eivät edes ole avattavia, joten jos tuohon korvaavan löytäisi olisi kiva. Halvaksi keskiöksi kehuvat/haukkuvat, joten hinta ei olisi este, saatavuus ehkä enemmänkin...

Ajattelin, että ruuvaan pyörästä tuon poljinrattaiston irti ja menen sen kanssa motonettiin ja kysyn saako mittailla vähän osia. Jos vaikka antaisivat ottaa paketista tuon polkimen ulos sitä varten. Jos on parin millin sisällä samaa kokoa niin etuvaihtajassa varmaan riittää säätö että sen saa muuten kohdalleen.





> ^Eikö toi oo perus vanha viispulttinen? Voi olla uusia rattaita hankala löytyä, mut ihmisillä nurkissa kyllä varmaan asiallisia rattaita nurkissa tuohon pulttijakoon, eli käytettynä luulis löytyvän hyviä ja halpoja.
> 
> 
> Lähetetty minun GM1903 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Vaikka uusia rattaita saisikin niin jos uuden korvaavan kammet+rattaat setin saa jo 25 eurolla niin ei taida maksaa vaivaa etsiä yksittäisiä osia. Jos siis tuollainen käy.

----------


## nure

Tuo ehdotettu kampisetti ainakin on täyttä paskaa kertakäyttörattaineen, jos pyörää arvostaa niin hankkii sitten jonkin josta saa rattaat vahdettua.

----------


## 69T

> Tuo ehdotettu kampisetti ainakin on täyttä paskaa kertakäyttörattaineen, jos pyörää arvostaa niin hankkii sitten jonkin josta saa rattaat vahdettua.



 :Hymy:  mietin vain, että jos koko kampisetti on 25€  niin sen vaihtaa kerralla kokonaan aika halvalla ja helposti. Toki oma tietotaito on tasoa nöösi, niinkuin nimenkin alla lukee. Eniten kiinnostaa vanhaan pyörään kuitenkin suht edulliset ja yhteensopivat osat, pyörä itsekään ('98 tunturi scambo markettimaastopyörä) ei ole varmaan edes satasen arvoinen. Se kuitenkin toimii ja ei tule varastetuksi niin voi huoletta ajella todella halvasti vaikka missä ja jättääkin melkein mihin vain lukotettuna.

----------


## nure

^No jos noin niin kyllä maailmaan romua mahtuu kunhan muistat aikanaan metallinkeräykseen paiskata.

----------


## Olli L

> ...
> Toki 25€ ei ole paha hinta kokeilla mutta tekisi mieli myös huoltaa tuo keskiö. Ainakin laakerit vaihtaa. BB-LP26 keskiötäkään ei saa mistään, mutta sopivat laakerit saisi, jos niiden koon tietäisi. Joidenkin mielestä nuo BB-LP26 keskiöt eivät edes ole avattavia, joten jos tuohon korvaavan löytäisi olisi kiva. Halvaksi keskiöksi kehuvat/haukkuvat, joten hinta ei olisi este, saatavuus ehkä enemmänkin...



Jos ostat tuon Nuren haukkuman kampisarjan, sinulla on melko todennäköisesti nyt sille liian lyhyt keskiöakseli. Jos Verkkokauppa.com:n tieto 123 mm suositellusta akselipituudesta pitää paikkansa, voi rattaat tai kammet tökätä runkoon nykyisellä 110,5 mm akselilla. 
Vanha on kasettikeskiö, ei sitä ole suunniteltu avattavaksi. Toivottavasti irtoaa, en lähde neuvomaan kierteiden suuntia. Ainakin Motonetistä löytyy 122,5 mm 14 e.

----------


## nure

Jos laakeri orkkis niin kannattaa varata tukevat työkalut ja kylmää olutta riittävästi. Kerran on jopa jäänyt yksi saamatta irti ja pyöräliikkeen huoltomieskin liki puoli tuntia irroitti. Kona Dew:n jokin kiinalainen peruslaakeri kyseessä.

----------


## Kanuuna

^Lämpö voi auttaa.

----------


## 69T

> ^No jos noin niin kyllä maailmaan romua mahtuu kunhan muistat aikanaan metallinkeräykseen paiskata.



toki vaihtoehtoja otetaan vastaan. Metallinkeräykseen nämä kaikki joutuvat lopulta




> Jos ostat tuon Nuren haukkuman kampisarjan, sinulla on melko todennäköisesti nyt sille liian lyhyt keskiöakseli. Jos Verkkokauppa.com:n tieto 123 mm suositellusta akselipituudesta pitää paikkansa, voi rattaat tai kammet tökätä runkoon nykyisellä 110,5 mm akselilla. 
> Vanha on kasettikeskiö, ei sitä ole suunniteltu avattavaksi. Toivottavasti irtoaa, en lähde neuvomaan kierteiden suuntia. Ainakin Motonetistä löytyy 122,5 mm 14 e.



Taidan tehdä niin, että puran osat ja lähden motonetin myyjiä vaivaannuttamaan

Näillä ajattelin kokeilla:
https://www.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/4500...-170mm-423424T
https://www.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/4501...300-nelikantti

----------


## nure

Kanuuna, yhdessä purkamassa oli tuo kiristysrengas muovia niin varmaan lämpö auttaa kun tarpeeksi antaa.

&9, omistatko tarvittavat työkalut, jos et niin motonetistä taitaa löytyä nekin. Jos keskiö mallia BSA niin aukeavat kummaltakin puolelta samaan suuntaan, eli eteenpäin. muistaakseni, kyllä joku viisaampi kyllä korjaa.

----------


## 69T

Onkohan tuossa keskiössä erilaiset työkalut eri puolille? Tuo keskiötyökalu ei mene tuohon ei-ketjupuolelle sisään ollenkaan. Toiselle puolen taas menee että on jopa pikkaisen väljä. Tuossa kuvat ongelmasta:
https://zippyimage.com/image/iyDUoz
https://zippyimage.com/image/iyDIHg

Ei ole tuosta keskellä olevasta kirkkaasta osastakaan kiinni, mittasin niin se mahtuu sinne työkaluholkin sisään. Tuskin näitä on tarkoitus vasaralla hakata sisään? Nyt kun kuitenkin pyörittelen tuota keskiötä niin kyllä siinä on laakerit aika finaalissa, rohisee jne. Eli vaihtaa tarvitsee.

Sori jos tässä tulee nyt monta viestiä, pitäisikö minun tälle tehdä jo oma topikkinsa?

edit: puukolla kokeilin, muoviahan tuo keskiön osa on. Pitää varmaan vaan voimalla laittaa avainta sisään.





> Kanuuna, yhdessä purkamassa oli tuo kiristysrengas muovia niin varmaan lämpö auttaa kun tarpeeksi antaa.
> 
> &9, omistatko tarvittavat työkalut, jos et niin motonetistä taitaa löytyä nekin. Jos keskiö mallia BSA niin aukeavat kummaltakin puolelta samaan suuntaan, eli eteenpäin. muistaakseni, kyllä joku viisaampi kyllä korjaa.



Työkaluja pitäisi olla tarpeelliset. Ulosvetäjät jne mutta mutta

----------


## nure

Kyllä kummallakin puolella on samanlaiset hahlot avainta varten. Ulosvetäjä ei auta kun ovat kierteellä. siis tuollaisen https://www.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/3838...Peruskeskiolle tarvit.

----------


## 69T

> Kyllä kummallakin puolella on samanlaiset hahlot avainta varten. Ulosvetäjä ei auta kun ovat kierteellä. siis tuollaisen https://www.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/3838...Peruskeskiolle tarvit.



Juuri tuollainen on jo olemassa. Lähden tästä kaupoille, myöhemmin sitten lisää tarinaa miten kävi ja miten meni  :Hymy:

----------


## Aakoo

Eikö se keskiö kannata avata sieltä vetopuolelta (missä metallia) ja vetää keskiö ulos? Jos se vasemman puolen muovirengas ei ehjänä tule ulos niin vääntää rikki ja heittää roskiin.

----------


## Nisunen

Edit. Tai sitten tuota ei ole edes tarkoitus avata..Noihin hahloihin siis asettuu "teline" mihin sitten eturatas kiinnitetään. Mut mitenköhän tuon keskiön saa sitten ulos

Entäs minkälaisen avaimen tämä vaatii? Halkaisija 35mm -> https://i.postimg.cc/KvkX9Bft/IMG-20220825-134038.jpg

----------


## nure

Aakoo, muitaakseni noin itse toimin, jollakin terävällä piikillä hajoitin muovien kehän. Silloi oli myös se ongelma kun oli vanha teräksinen FireMountain ja kierteet hieman kärsineet niin piti rotsata uudelleen ennen kun sai uuden asennettua. Siis myös irroittaessa kannattaa kierteitäkin varoa kolhimasta.

----------


## Purkk1

Vaihteiden säätö ongelma. Eli projektipyörässä on takana 8 vaihdetta ja hankin uuden takavaihtajan, ketjut ja shifterin kaapelilla. Kun lähden säätämään takavaihtajaa saan hyvin asetettua 6 pienempää ratasta niin, että vaihtaa hyvin yhdellä naksulla ilman rätinöitä. Tässä vaiheessa kaapeli on kuitenkin jo niin kireällä, että 2lle isoimmalle rattalle en edes pääse... Jos löysennän kaapelia en taas saa 6 pienempää ratasta toimimaan kunnolla. Edessä on vain yksi ratas, takavaihtaja on 7/8 vaihteiselle ja shifteri 8 vaihteiselle. Onko mahdollista, että ketju on liian paksu ja se voisi vaikuttaa? Tuo ketju siis on kyllä tarkoitettu 8 vaihteiselle, mutta on merkkiä Kiina ja silmämääräisesti ketjun seinämät hieman paksummat kuin vanhassa ketjussa.

----------


## SvaR

^Ja olet rajoitinruuvit säätänyt kohdilleen?

----------


## nure

Koita säätää B-tension, jos rissat liian lähellä pakkaa ninnvoi olla ettei toimi.

----------


## Purkk1

B-tensionilla ei vaikutusta kaapelin kireyteen kun ihan vähän. H-ruuvi säädetty ja L-kiinni kun en ole tosiaan edes sinne isoimmalle rattaalle päässyt. Loppuu vaan tosiaan tavallaan kaapeli kesken. Ihan kireällä kun olen siellä 3 suurimmalla rattaalla. Jos löystän kaapelia niin ei enää sitten nouse pienimmältä ylöspäin.

----------


## vihtis83

> B-tensionilla ei vaikutusta kaapelin kireyteen kun ihan vähän. H-ruuvi säädetty ja L-kiinni kun en ole tosiaan edes sinne isoimmalle rattaalle päässyt. Loppuu vaan tosiaan tavallaan kaapeli kesken. Ihan kireällä kun olen siellä 3 suurimmalla rattaalla. Jos löystän kaapelia niin ei enää sitten nouse pienimmältä ylöspäin.



Ei se vaihtaja pääse siirtymään isoimmalle rattaalle jos L-ruuvi on kiinni. Avaa se, vaihtele isoimmalle rattaalle ja säädä sitten L kohdalleen.

----------


## Purkk1

> Ei se vaihtaja pääse siirtymään isoimmalle rattaalle jos L-ruuvi on kiinni. Avaa se, vaihtele isoimmalle rattaalle ja säädä sitten L kohdalleen.



Joo facepalm  :Leveä hymy: 

Katoin jonku videon missä neuvottiin laittaa alkuun molemmat kiinni. Sit kokeilin L-ruuvin avaamista mut ei ollu vaikutusta ja samalla oli siis joku muu pielessä. Nyt siis joo auttoi tuo L-ruuvi kiitos  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## jalkkis

Ennen vaihdevaijerin säätämistä mulla on tapana siirtää vaihtaja pienimmältä rattaalta suurimmalle käsin, vaijeri irti/löysällä. Saa testattua onko rajoittajat paikoillaan.

Lähetetty minun XQ-BC52 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## paaton

Noinhan se pitääkin tehdä. Ilman ketjujakin mielellään.

----------


## nure

^Ehdottomasti hyvä konsti, itse säädän niin että rajat ainakin riittää ja sitten kun muut kohdillaan niin rajat kuntoon.
Noita videoita kannattaa katsella hieman sensuroiden, ei ne kaikki ole mitenkään auttavia koska kuka niiden hyödyllisyyttä kontrolloi?

----------


## jame1967

Velogin ohjeet on kyllä hyviä ja suomeksi.

----------


## nure

^Velogi ihan ok mutta paljon sontaa noissa on joihin aloittelijat voi haksahtaa.

----------


## TERU

> Käykö Simpa GRX 600 kampisarjan pienemmäksi rattaaksi tämä, kun 30 piikkinen on pienenlainen, onko kukaan asentanut?
> https://www.bike-discount.de/en/fsa-...-arm-chainring



Ei muuten käy, tottakait simppa tekee omalla epästandartillaan epäsymmetrisen kiinnityksen, vaikka onkin nelikäpäläinen ja pulttikehä 90 mm!

Kävin äsken lähiliikkeessä toteamassa. No kammet vaihtamalla saa haluamansa rattaat.

----------


## Aakoo

> Ei muuten käy, tottakait simppa tekee omalla epästandartillaan epäsymmetrisen kiinnityksen, vaikka onkin nelikäpäläinen ja pulttikehä 90 mm!
> 
> Kävin äsken lähiliikkeessä toteamassa. No kammet vaihtamalla saa haluamansa rattaat.



Eikös tuon kammen pikkurattaan pulttikehä ole 80mm?

----------


## 69T

> Eikö se keskiö kannata avata sieltä vetopuolelta (missä metallia) ja vetää keskiö ulos? Jos se vasemman puolen muovirengas ei ehjänä tule ulos niin vääntää rikki ja heittää roskiin.



Muovirengas tuli ulos. Piti vain käyttää voimaa ja luovuutta että sai tuon työkalun menemään sisään. Oli oma hommansa metsästää hienon kierteen M8 pultti, jolla sai sisäänvedettyä tuon työkalun. Tässä kuva, jos joku haluaa inspiroitua. Kuva otettu kun saatu jo muovirengas ulos, eli muovirengas jo ruuvattu auki. Eli pultilla olevalla mutterilla vain vedetään työkalu muovirenkaan sisään. Sitten mutteri löysälle ja työkalulla muovirengas auki, vastapäivään. Lähti ihan helposti.
https://zippyimage.com/image/iyt2Fx

Nyt seuraavaksi pitää työkalu saada irti tuosta muovinpalasta  :Leveä hymy: . Sitten huomenna motonettiin osien kanssa ihmettelemään. Näin kun tekee niin ei tule ostettua epäsopivia osia. Ja jos sopivia osia ei löydy niin kaikki on vielä ehjää ja voi laittaa sellaisenaan takaisinkin...

----------


## arctic biker

Etköhän @nure ole liika jyrkkä sananvalinnoissasi? En hirveesti ole Velogin juttuja katsonut mutta selkeäsanainen hää on. Oisko jopa niin että suuntaa asiansa tämmöiselle vähemmän kokeneelle kohderyhmälle eikä meille jotka luulemme tietävämme kaiken pyöristä?

----------


## TERU

> Eikös tuon kammen pikkurattaan pulttikehä ole 80mm?



Niinpästaisikinollavielä, jostain tartunnan sain 90 mm.

----------


## Firlefanz

^^  Velogistahan nure totesi tämän videoiden olevan "ihan ok"; ne joissa hän sanoi olevan "paljon sontaa" (koska niiden hyödyllisyyttä ei kukaan kontrolloi) olivat sitten niitä muita.

----------


## arctic biker

Nurella toki paljon ihan asiallista asiaa muttei sana sontaa ole fiksua.IMO.

----------


## nure

^Sorry, Arctic, toisaaltaan olisin voinut pahempaakin sanaa käyttää. Josku ajankuluksi muutamia vilkaisin ja olivat aika p..kaa!

----------


## J4nn3R

Onko niitä runkoon kiinnitettäviä teippipintasia vaijerin/jarruletkun kiinnitystäppiä olemassa sellasia, mitkä pysyy oikeesti kiinni, niinkun useemman kauden? Jos ei, niin pitäydyn nippusiteessä rungon ympäri, mut ois kerrankin niin siistikuntonen runko että meinasin koittaa hienostella.

Lähetetty minun GM1903 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## #78

https://m.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/650252...RoCI1EQAvD_BwE

Näitä käytetään töissä protopajalla ja pitää hyvin. Pitää olla nimen omaan tuo hellermannTyton

----------


## Hyde

Moi!
Juniorin pyörästä tarkoitus irrottaa rataspakka 7-lehtinen,ei sovi normi avain.On muutaman kymmenyksen pienempi halkaisija.Onko näitäkin eri mitoilla?Vanhaa avainta hioin sopivaksi ja yritin avata,ei lähde.Kuinka aukeaa,tuntuu olevan kuin yhtä rautaa? Kuvaa ei ole mutta tuossa samanlainen.
https://www.biltema.fi/polkupyorat/p...nen-2000046397

----------


## J4nn3R

> https://m.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/650252...RoCI1EQAvD_BwE
> 
> Näitä käytetään töissä protopajalla ja pitää hyvin. Pitää olla nimen omaan tuo hellermannTyton



Kiitos, kokeilenpa tuota!

Lähetetty minun GM1903 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## J4nn3R

> Moi!
> Juniorin pyörästä tarkoitus irrottaa rataspakka 7-lehtinen,ei sovi normi avain.On muutaman kymmenyksen pienempi halkaisija.Onko näitäkin eri mitoilla?Vanhaa avainta hioin sopivaksi ja yritin avata,ei lähde.Kuinka aukeaa,tuntuu olevan kuin yhtä rautaa? Kuvaa ei ole mutta tuossa samanlainen.
> https://www.biltema.fi/polkupyorat/p...nen-2000046397



Oisko tää: https://www.biltema.fi/polkupyorat/p...ain-2000023873

Ei siis oo tosta kokemusta, mutta noi kierteiset vapaarattaat on kai ihan oma hommansa. Voi olla kovaa kiinni.

Lähetetty minun GM1903 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Cabron

Apuja tarvittaisiin; 
Guide RS (hydraulijarru siis) ja ajotauon (2kk) jälkeen tuntuu, että systeemissä olisi ikäänkuin liikaa nestettä/painetta, kun jarrukahva ottaa heti eli ei ole yhtään löysää kahvassa (aiemmin oli vähän löysää). Avasin ilmaruuvia kahvaa puristaen, muttei mitään vaikutusta. Nestettäkin otin just inasen pois, muttei auttanut. Nyt takajarru siis laahaa koko ajan sen verran ettei kannata ajaa. 

Mikäs tuohon on voinut tulla ”itsekseen”? Kiitos ja kumarrus.

----------


## Hyde

> Oisko tää: https://www.biltema.fi/polkupyorat/p...ain-2000023873
> 
> Ei siis oo tosta kokemusta, mutta noi kierteiset vapaarattaat on kai ihan oma hommansa. Voi olla kovaa kiinni.
> 
> Lähetetty minun GM1903 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Jep,täytyy mittailla tarkemmin kun joutaa.Lisää voimaa ja jatkovartta.

----------


## nure

^Taitaa olla niin että jos kierrepakka niin tuo työkalu ei toimi, on kasettia varten. Kuva pakasta auttaa mutta muistaakseni joskus sata vuotta sitten noita avannut niin lyönnyt tuon lukkokiekon jollakin piikillä auki.

----------


## Hyde

> ^Taitaa olla niin että jos kierrepakka niin tuo työkalu ei toimi, on kasettia varten. Kuva pakasta auttaa mutta muistaakseni joskus sata vuotta sitten noita avannut niin lyönnyt tuon lukkokiekon jollakin piikillä auki.



Eli onko tuo kiekko jossa teksti ja kolot lukkolevyt?

----------


## hubba

> ^Taitaa olla niin että jos kierrepakka niin tuo työkalu ei toimi, on kasettia varten. Kuva pakasta auttaa mutta muistaakseni joskus sata vuotta sitten noita avannut niin lyönnyt tuon lukkokiekon jollakin piikillä auki.



Tuo mikä aukeaa piikillä on laakerin pölysuoja. Sen avaamalla saa laakerin purettua ja kierrepakka menee 2 osaan. Ilman pakkatyökalua sen saa sitäkin kautta irti kun jäljelle jäävän osan vääntää vaikka putkipihdeillä irti. Joskus ainoa keino jos on todella jumissa.

----------


## SvaR

> Apuja tarvittaisiin; 
> Guide RS (hydraulijarru siis) ja ajotauon (2kk) jälkeen tuntuu, että systeemissä olisi ikäänkuin liikaa nestettä/painetta, kun jarrukahva ottaa heti eli ei ole yhtään löysää kahvassa (aiemmin oli vähän löysää). Avasin ilmaruuvia kahvaa puristaen, muttei mitään vaikutusta. Nestettäkin otin just inasen pois, muttei auttanut. Nyt takajarru siis laahaa koko ajan sen verran ettei kannata ajaa. 
> 
> Mikäs tuohon on voinut tulla ”itsekseen”? Kiitos ja kumarrus.



Katso ensin laahaako molemmin puolin vai vain toiselta puolen...voi helpottaa myöhemmin selvittelemään. Sitten  kiekko pois, palat irti satuloista ja kampea männät sisään. Voi olla että toinen mäntä jumissa...autoissa nuita mäntiä herkistelly, mutta omien pyörien jarrut toiminu ilman herkistelyjä. 
Sitten pistät osat takaisin paikoilleen ja vaikka kahvan ensi painalluksen ajan katsot kuinka männät liikkuu ja palautuuko molemmat vai jumittaako edelleen. Jos haluat herkistellä mäntiä niin sopiva kalikka väliin, kun rengas ja palat irti ja pumppaa mäntiä ulos ja painelee vuoroin sisään, pikku ruiskaisu caikka wd40 mäntien ulkokehälle kun ovat ulkona ja sitten painaa sisään. Lopuksi brake cleaneriä ennenkuin laitat palat takaisin...sori kiireellä kirjotettu, kun kiire saunaan ja nukkumaan.

----------


## 69T

> Muovirengas tuli ulos. Piti vain käyttää voimaa ja luovuutta että sai tuon työkalun menemään sisään. Oli oma hommansa metsästää hienon kierteen M8 pultti, jolla sai sisäänvedettyä tuon työkalun. Tässä kuva, jos joku haluaa inspiroitua. Kuva otettu kun saatu jo muovirengas ulos, eli muovirengas jo ruuvattu auki. Eli pultilla olevalla mutterilla vain vedetään työkalu muovirenkaan sisään. Sitten mutteri löysälle ja työkalulla muovirengas auki, vastapäivään. Lähti ihan helposti.
> https://zippyimage.com/image/iyt2Fx
> 
> Nyt seuraavaksi pitää työkalu saada irti tuosta muovinpalasta . Sitten huomenna motonettiin osien kanssa ihmettelemään. Näin kun tekee niin ei tule ostettua epäsopivia osia. Ja jos sopivia osia ei löydy niin kaikki on vielä ehjää ja voi laittaa sellaisenaan takaisinkin...



Tämän vaihdon sain valmiiksi ja kävin 70km polkaisemassa. Keskiön vaihto teki kyllä ison eron pyörän tuntumaan. On kuin uudella pyörällä ajaisi. No toki voimalinja uusittu aika hyvin; takapakka, ketju, eturattaat, polkimet ja keskiö. 122 millisen keskiön joutui laittamaan. Sillä sai ketjulinjan kohdalleen, ei tarvinnut etuvaihtajaan koskea ollenkaan. Vasemman puolen poljin on toki noin sentin kauempana rungosta, vähän enemmän rasitusta keskiölle mutta eipä tuolle mitään voi. Orkkis keskiön leveys taisi olla jotenkin asymmetrinen. Uudet 170mm polkimet tuntuvat myös paremmilta kuin vanhat 175mm.

Ketju on vielä paketin omilla öljyillä. Huomasin ajaessa että kaikkein pienimmällä rattaalla takana ajaessa tuntuu sellainen pieni "jurraus". En tiedä elääkö ketju jotenkin rattaiden päällä, vai pitäisikö voidella ketju uudemman kerran. Ketjulla tosiaan ajettu tuo 70km. Tuota jurraamista on jostain syystä tuntunut aina joka kerta tuolla takapakan pienimmällä rattaalla ajaessa. Mistähän tuo voisi johtua?

----------


## Goomikko

Miten löydän Canyon Roadlite AL 8.0 pyörään oikeat vanteet (vanteet,pinnat,keskiöt koko paketti). Mitä mittoja täytyy tietää että löytää oikean setin. Tarkoitus olisi kokeilla talvipyöräilyä tällä pyörällä. Halvat vanteet kelpaisi kokeiluun.

----------


## Aakoo

^Mitä niissä nykyisissä vanteissa lukee?

----------


## Goomikko

^ DT Swiss R24 db Spline

----------


## Aakoo

^Lukeeko esim. kokoa, 700c tms? Onko läpiakselit vai pikalinkut? Jos vain haluaa kokeilla talvipyöräilyä, niin nastakumit vaihtaa ihan nykyisiin kiekkoihin puolessa tunnissa. Ei tarvitse ostaa kiekkoja sen takia.

----------


## nure

^Akselin tyyppi olennaisin, 622 kokoinen varmaan ja levyjarrullinen. Vanteen leveys varmaan noin 20mm. Jarrulevy kiinnitys ei olennainen jos kokoat uudet kiekot kokonaan ja vapaaratas lienee HG, 11lehtinen takapakka. Tietenkin tubeless valmius kun nykypäivää.
Kaikilta tunnetuilta löytyy settejä, tsekkaa saksanpuodit, vaikka Bike24...

----------


## Arosusi

https://www.bike24.com/p2385238.html
Noissa läpiakselit. Periaatteessa lähes samat kuin R24, uudempi versio.

----------


## Goomikko

> ^Lukeeko esim. kokoa, 700c tms? Onko läpiakselit vai pikalinkut? Jos vain haluaa kokeilla talvipyöräilyä, niin nastakumit vaihtaa ihan nykyisiin kiekkoihin puolessa tunnissa. Ei tarvitse ostaa kiekkoja sen takia.



622 kokoinen ja pikalinkut. Noi tubeless kummit ei mielestäni tykkää hyvää jos irroittaa ja asentaa keväällä uudestaan. Ei viitsisi 140€ kummeja turhaan vääntää vanteilta pois. Aluksi kokeillaan talvipyöräilyä ja toivottavasti se ei jatkossa jää kokeiluksi. Onhan se helpompi vaihdella rengastusta kun on toinen kokonainen setti mihin vaihtaa. Voi vaikka kelien mukaan vaihtaa eikä pelkästään syksyllä ja keväällä. Ei kai kukaan puolta tuntia saa kumien vaihtoon menemään  :Vink:

----------


## paaton

Ei ne renkaat siitä huonoa tykkää. Parempi vaan, kun litkut eivät jää talveksi renkaan sisään.

----------


## jalkkis

Jos kiekot tulevat pikalinkuille, niin ainakin aikaisemmin DT Swissin kiekkoseteissä on tullut kaikki tarvittavat adapterit mukana. Yllä linkattujen kiekkojen spekseistä asia ei tosin käy ilmi.

Kiekkojen lisäksi tarttet sitten jarrulevytkin ja takapakan, eli kyllä sille kokeilulle tulee jonkin verran hintaa kiekkojen lisäksi. 

Mulla on ollut samansuuntainen mietintä tehdä maantiepyörään toiset kiekot vähän huonommille ajoalustoille. Kiekot löytyvät mutta kun tarttis levyt, pakat, kumit, sisurit/litkut, jne, niin alkaa satasia viuhumaan...

----------


## Malamuutti

> https://www.bike24.com/p2385238.html
> Noissa läpiakselit. Periaatteessa lähes samat kuin R24, uudempi versio.



Mulla on noista vannejarrullinen pikalinkkuversio maantiepyörässä eikä kyllä ole pahaa sanottavaa (jos ei varsin äänekkäästi rallattavaa vapaaratasta lasketa). Eräitäkin tuhansia kilometrejä pysynyt suorana. Tuohon hintaan voisi melkein ostaa itselleen toiseen pyörään tuon läpiakseli/levyjarruversion.

----------


## Goomikko

Ollaanpas sitä nyt huolissaan kun toinen rengas sarja tulee kalliiksi. Monella on jopa toinen kokonainen polkupyörä tai jopa kolmas pyörä. Minä ostan vaan toisen rengas sarjan. Kiitos kaikille neuvoa antaneille.

----------


## nure

^Kallis ja kallis, kaikki suhteellista. Jos talvella ajaa niin renkaan ikä vuotta kohden aika pieni. Itse kyllä kahta kiekkosettiä optimaalisena mutta myös tuota rengasrumbaakin työmatkapyörässä harrastanut eikä sekään pari kertaa vuodessa tehtynä mitenkään rasita.

----------


## kauris

Niin olikohan tässä nyt kiekkosetistä renkaineen kyse. Välillä puhuttiin rengassarjasta (edellinen Goomikon viesti) ja aloituksessa taas kiekosta (viitattiin napaan, kehään ja pinnoihin). Tuplakiekkosetti (ja kenties vielä pakka) kätevin toki varsinkin jos menee heittämällä paikoilleen ilman tarvetta keskittää edes jarrusatuloita. Pakkaa ei kaikissa tapauksissa tarvitse jos keskenään yhteensopivat ja kuten dt swississä xd vaparilla jossa pakka irtoaa ihan vain käsin nykäisemällä (tippuu myös välillä vahingossa kun litkutuksen yhteydessä olen kiekkoa ravistellut pakkapuoli alaspäin...).

----------


## Goomikko

Koko setistä kyse mutta koko setin etsintään en tarvitse apua. Mikä lie nimeltään se mikä sisältää vannekehän, pinnat, keskiön ja akselin, sitä minä etsin. Vielä sellainen nimi joka kelpaisi kaikille. 

Tämä ehkä vaikein foorumi mitä netistä löytyy. Keskustelu on välillä uskomattoman vaikeaa ellei mahdotonta.

----------


## kauris

Mutta mistä muualta saa apua yksityiskohtaisiinkin pyöräilykysymyksiin? En seuraa pääsääntöisesti muita keskusteluja mutta mitä nyt jotain googlatessa välillä erehtyy avaamaan suomi24, vauvafoorumi tai vastaavien keskusteluketjuja niin ne tuntuu sisältävän lähes vain ja ainoastaan kiusantekoa, vähättelyä, epäasiallisuutta, huumoriheittoa, asiantuntemattomuutta (silti vastaamista) jne jne. Tämä palsta on niihin vierailuihini verrattuna aivan loistava. Ja kun aihealue toki kiinnostaa itseäni. 

Oma käsitys on, että kiekko on kokonaisuus joka sisältää vanteen napoineen, pinnoineen ja tietty pinnan nippeleineen. Erikseen on sitten takapakka eli ne takarattaat, ja jarrulevy jos sellaisesta kiekosta kyse. Ja erikseen on renkaat. Jos sanoo haluavansa ostaa uuden kiekkosetin ei se sisällä renkaita (eli kumeja). Ei lähtökohtaisesti myöskään takapakkaa eikä jarrulevyä. Kiekkosettiä ostaessa pitää kuitenkin tietää minkä pakan siihen on laittamassa koska ne eivät kaikki käy ristiin ja levyjarrun kiinnitys myös. Jos taas puhuu ostavansa tai vaihtavansa uudet renkaat (voi tarkentaa sanomalla ulkorenkaat) tai käyttää termiä rengassetin tai rengassarjan niin oletuksena on ulkorenkaiden ostaminen. 

Hakemasi termi lienee siis kiekkosetti.

----------


## Firlefanz

Älä foorumia tai vastaajia syytä! Katso ensiksi peiliin! Jos kysymyksestäsi ei saa täyttä varmuutta edes siitä haetko valmista kiekkosettia - eli etu- ja takakiekkoa - vai oletko kenties kasaamassa tai kasauttamassa kiekkoja, niin ehkä sinun olisi ollut hyvä ensin vaivautua selvittämään itsellesi tarvittava perussanasto.

Ja ehkä pieni nöyryyskin olisi ollut paikallaan, kun sotki lisää alkamalla kesken kaiken puhua siitä miten on ostamassa vain toisen rengassarjan. Kauriin kommentti oli täysin paikallaan ja siihen olisi voinut vastata fiksumminkin.

Mutta emmehän koskaan voi sulkea pois mahdollisuutta että joidenkin postausten tarkoitus onkin yksinomaan trollata. Sitten on kiva esittää viatonta ja antaa ymmärtää että fillarifoorumi on mahdoton paikka...


Vaikka onhan siinä kieltämättä vissi koominen ja epäselvyyttäkin aiheuttava puoli, että kun ostamme kiekkosetin, siihen ei tietenkään kuulu renkaita, pakkaa tai (levyjarrukiekoissa) jarrulevyjä - mutta kun sitten joskus vaihdamme fillariin kiekkosettiä, ne kaikki luonnollisesti kuuluvat siihen, jos olemme ne jo asentaneet.


Mikä osa koko setistä muuten oli se jonka etsintään et tarvitse apua? Ne renkaat?

----------


## nure

Pointsit Kaurikselle ja Firlelle täydennyksestä, perusasiat kuntoon ensin ennen kuin aletaan haukkumaan. Kiekkosetti on oikea sana ja se sisältää juuri vanteen, navan, puolet/pinnat ja nippelit, joissan halpiksissa tulee 100/135mm pikalukotkin mukana. Loput siis hankittava itse oman maun mukaan.
Ehkä trolli koomikko, ei mistään aina varmaa, usein henkilöt jotka ei tiedä tai esittävät tietämätöntä vielä yli sadan viestin jälkeen menee helposti trollikategoriaan...

----------


## das_rad

Onks kukaan tilannut ja kokeillut näitä:

https://mid-foot-cycling.com/

----------


## +€+

Deore SL-4100 I-Spec EV shifteri alkoi takkuamaan ja alaspäin liipaisin ei palauta ja sekoilee. Olisko kellään tietoa onko tuo kuvan jousi löysällä ja pitäisi kiertää vielä yhden kierroksen lisää? Näistä uudemmista ei löydy oikein mitään tietoa netistä niin ei paljon googlettelut auttanut.

Tuo tappi on se mihin tulee tuo kuvan alaosassa näkyvä räikkämekanismin osa joka työntää noita hampaita mitkä näkyy kuvassa. Kun kokeilin naksutella niin tuo osa jää ylös eikä painu takaisin hampaalle. Sitä pähkäilin että tuo kuvan jousi voisi olla tämän osan palautukseen, mutta ei se kyllä mitenkään järkevästi siihen asettunut kun kokeilin.

----------


## #78

Ainakin XT ja xtr 12s liipasimissa on pieni hento jousi heikko lenkki. Ainoa ratkaisu siihen on ostaa uusi vipu...valitettavasti.

----------


## +€+

> Ainakin XT ja xtr 12s liipasimissa on pieni hento jousi heikko lenkki. Ainoa ratkaisu siihen on ostaa uusi vipu...valitettavasti.



Tuo jousi on juurikin sellainen hento jota pinseteillä voi liikutella. Sinänsä tuossa ei näyttäisi mikään olevan rikki niin ajattelin että jos saisi kuntoon niin ei tarvitsisi odotella uutta.

----------


## JackOja

Eikös se ole aivan sama millä voitelee DT:n ratchetin? Vai pitääkö olla DT:n juuri siihen ja vain siihen tarkoitettua punaista raswaa?

Jos vastaus jälkimmäiseen on kyllä voi vinkata mistä löytyisi.

Huolsin jo yhden vaparin ihan vaan voitelemalla ohuelti (punaisella!) vassulla ja notkistamalla tipalla Mavicin vapariöljyä. Vaparin ääni vaimeni ikävästi hieman ja mietin pitäiskö hieman pyyhkäistä tavaraa pois vaiko korvata aidolla DT:n tavaralla.

----------


## Kanuuna

> Eikös se ole aivan sama millä voitelee DT:n ratchetin? Vai pitääkö olla DT:n juuri siihen ja vain siihen tarkoitettua punaista raswaa?
> 
> Jos vastaus jälkimmäiseen on kyllä voi vinkata mistä löytyisi.
> 
> Huolsin jo yhden vaparin ihan vaan voitelemalla ohuelti (punaisella!) vassulla ja notkistamalla tipalla Mavicin vapariöljyä. Vaparin ääni vaimeni ikävästi hieman ja mietin pitäiskö hieman pyyhkäistä tavaraa pois vaiko korvata aidolla DT:n tavaralla.



Itte oon voidellut (sinisellä ja vihreellä) vassulla ja DT:n omalla punaisella. Ääni on tosiaan heikompi ainakin eri värisillä tavaroilla, muuta käytännön eroa en ole huomannut toiminnassa.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Eikös se ole aivan sama millä voitelee DT:n ratchetin? Vai pitääkö olla DT:n juuri siihen ja vain siihen tarkoitettua punaista raswaa?
> 
> Jos vastaus jälkimmäiseen on kyllä voi vinkata mistä löytyisi.
> 
> ...



Oisko tollasta: https://www.bikeshop.fi/DT-Swiss-Spe...pHXT10032508S/

Tolla tuotekoodilla mulla on.

----------


## frenik

Kuinka oleellista on käyttää sähköpyörässä sille tarkoitettua ketjua?

----------


## Bndit

> Kuinka oleellista on käyttää sähköpyörässä sille tarkoitettua ketjua?



 Voi käyttää samoja ketjuja kun sähköttömiin.

----------


## Föhn

Punaista talon kamaa olen penslannut noihin 240 napoihin. Eikä syynä merkkifanaattisuus vaan ihan arkinen - tilasin samalla rasvat kun tilasin muutakin varaosaa- selitys. Yliannostus rasvaa tosiaan vaimentaa vaparin ääntä siinä määrin että koirankusettajat eivät meinaa noteerata kuin vasta viime metreillä.

----------


## JackOja

> Oisko tollasta: https://www.bikeshop.fi/DT-Swiss-Spe...pHXT10032508S/
> 
> Tolla tuotekoodilla mulla on.



Tätähän löytyikin ihan lähikaupasta, kohta asentamaan. Samalla vaihtuu ratchettikin 18t -> 36t.

EDIT: BTDT... jösses, nyt lähtee ääntä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Benny

> Eikös se ole aivan sama millä voitelee DT:n ratchetin? Vai pitääkö olla DT:n juuri siihen ja vain siihen tarkoitettua punaista raswaa?
> 
> Jos vastaus jälkimmäiseen on kyllä voi vinkata mistä löytyisi.
> 
> Huolsin jo yhden vaparin ihan vaan voitelemalla ohuelti (punaisella!) vassulla ja notkistamalla tipalla Mavicin vapariöljyä. Vaparin ääni vaimeni ikävästi hieman ja mietin pitäiskö hieman pyyhkäistä tavaraa pois vaiko korvata aidolla DT:n tavaralla.



Vähän aikaa kun ajelee, niin alkaa taas pitämään ääntä  :Hymy:

----------


## Hajastus

Moi 
 Apu tarvis , mikä vaihtajan korvake olisi oikea jamis Dakar xlt runkoon. Olen yrittänyt katsoa, mutta en ole omaan osaamiseen vakuuttunut .

----------


## nure

https://derailleurhanger.com/manufac...r-xlt-2006-08/ Jos on oikea... Alle minuutin haku. Noilla spekseillä sitten voit hakea muualta/Euroopasta halvempaa.

----------


## Firlefanz

https://soshanger.com/D44-derailleur-hanger-JAMIS

173 on siis derailleurhanger.comin oma katalooginumero, D44 on korvakevalmistaja Pilon numero ja jos esimerkiksi Marwin luettelosta löytyisi oikea korvake, se on siellä Marwin omalla numerolla :Leveä hymy: 

PS Tuo korvake näyttää sen verran erikoiselta että toista _melkein_ samanaista tuskin on. Muutenhan näiden kanssa saa olla tarkkana, ellei ole tarkkaa tietoa oikeasta mallista (eli esimerkiksi pyörävalmistajan osanumeroa), sillä erot voivat olla häkellyttävän pieniä, esim. joku kohta on toisessa kovera, toisessa kupera ja kolmannessa ehkä suora...

----------


## xubu

Noita korvakkeita on aivan liikaa. Olisi ollut joskus hyvä saada edes jonkinlaista standardia. Eiköhän rungonvalmistajat olisivat voineet sopeutua siihen.

----------


## Hajastus

Kiitos . Harmi että menee noin haastavaksi löytää oikea …

----------


## Firlefanz

Mitä tarkoitat? Eikö nuren ehdottama (ja minunkin linkistäni löytyvä) ollutkaan oikea?

https://www.marwi-eu.com/fi/gh.php
https://pilo.co.il/derailleur-hangers-new.html

Näistä, samoin kuin edellisistä, voi hakea oikeaa mm. kiinnitystavan (eli kummalle puolelle dropoutia), ruuvien lukumäärän, sisemmän osan muodon ja sen onko korvakkeen rei'issä kierteitä vai ei perusteella hakea mahdollisesti oikeita - ja sitten vain silmä tarkkana vertaa omaansa kuvaan.

Ja jos ei sittenkään ihan ole varma, voi tehdaä niin kuin kehotetaan eli ottaa kuvan omastaan ja lähettää sen asiantuntijan nähtäväksi.


Hankalaa, kieltämättä, muttei silti toivotonta...

----------


## Hajastus

Kyllä tuo nuren ehdottama näyttää oikealta , siinä mielessä menee vaikeaksi, että ei löydy kun muutamasta paikasta tuota korvaketta. Kiitos tuosta linkistä . Tuota marwin sivua olen selannut ja sieltä en ole löytänyt .

----------


## #78

Mulla on portuglista muuttopyöränä tuotu soul volcano ja siinä on linkin mukainen korvakko. Onkohan jossain muussa vastaavaa kun tänään piti väännellä korvaketta suoraks niin se on lopun alkua.
https://www.soulcycles.com.br/ganche...o---krakatoa/p

----------


## Firlefanz

^ Brasilialainen pyörä ja brasiliainen vaihtajankorvake :No huh!:  Voisi sanoa että eksoottisen pyörähankinnan riskit materialisoituivat! Mutta tuleehan paketti Brasiliastakin - tai kirjeenähän korvake tai kaksikin kulkee.

Siis luulisin että joko soulcycles tai gantech https://www.gantechgancheiras.com.br...S~Linha-Polida suostuisi pienenkin kaupan takia vaivaa näkemään ja myymään korvakkeen kaukaiseen ja eksoottiseen Suomeen.


PS Tunnustan oitis etten edes yrittänyt hakea korvaketta Pilon tai Marwin luetteloista. Jos tai kun korvake on uniikki eikä samanlaista löydy tunnetumpien merkkien ja maailmalla yleisempien mallien pyöristä niin ei ole todennäköistä että niitä kannattaisi Israelissa tai Tsekeissä ruveta tekemään.

----------


## #78

Näinhän se on. Tuo Marwi oli hyvä vinkki mistä näitä korvakkeita voisi katsella.

----------


## JackOja

Olisko jollakulla jo valmiiksi tieto mitkä laakerit DT:n XD rätsettivapariin?

----------


## Simo Vaatehuoneelta hei

Moi! 105 takavaihtajan kanssa häikkää, osaisikohan joku auttaa?

Takavaihteet alkoivat tahmata, joten tsekkasin vaijerin kunnon: oli päässyt rispaantumaan vaihtajan päästä. Nipsaisin poikki, sain ujutettua vanhan pään vaihtajasta ulos ja pujottelin uuden vaijerin sisään. Ongelma on, että vaihtajasta ei kuulu naksahdusta pienemmälle vaihteelle (isommalle rattaalle, isosta kahvasta) vaihtaessa. Eli vaijeri kyllä kiristyy isosta kahvasta painaessa, muttei tartu kiinni ja kliksahda paikoilleen, vaan palautuu aina pienimmälle rattaalle. Molemmat vaihtajan kahvat (pienempi ja suurempi) palautuvat normaalisti paikoilleen, mutta minkäänlaista naksahdusta ei kuulu.

Vaihtaja on mallia RS505, eli nestejarrumalli. Vaihtaja toimi moitteettomasti kunnes vanha vaijeri antoi periksi. Täten en jaksa uskoa minkään muun osan antaneen periksi vaijerin vaihdon aikana.

Mikä voi olla vialla? Voiko vaijeri olla jotenkin väärin asennettu, jolloin se ei nappaa johonkin kynteen kiinni? Kyseisessä mallissa vaijerin läpivienti on kylläkin erittäin yksinkertaisen oloinen ja nähdäkseni tein sen oikein. Vai voiko olla että vanhasta vaijerista irtosi joku rihma, joka nyt estää kiinnittymisen? Entä voisiko kyseinen laitos olla niin tahmainen, ettei kynsi enää nappaa kiinni? Auttaisiko tällöin vaihtajan puhdistus CRC:llä / WD40:llä ja voitelu perään? Vai pitäisikö kokeilla jotain ihan muuta? Kuinka itse lähtisit ongelmaa taklaamaan?

Kaikki apu on tervetullutta!  :Hymy:

----------


## Ohiampuja

Kuinka kireälle kuitukeulan emäputken sisään tuon expanderin uskaltaa kiristää, onko kokemuksia? Googlettamalla löytyy kaikkea 5-8 Nm väliltä.
Tässä linkissä kaveri vetää sen 8 Nm kireyteen mikä kuulostaa aika kovalta. Ja myös ohjainlaakerin hän kiristää momenttiavaimella? Itse olen kiristänyt sormituntumalla, niin että välykset poistuu, ja ihan pikkasen siihen päälle.   :Hymy:   Olisko ehkä 2 -3 Nm maksimissaan.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_R9XwPMw2WA

----------


## paaton

> Kuinka kireälle kuitukeulan emäputken sisään tuon expanderin uskaltaa kiristää, onko kokemuksia? Googlettamalla löytyy kaikkea 5-8 Nm väliltä.
> Tässä linkissä kaveri vetää sen 8 Nm kireyteen mikä kuulostaa aika kovalta. Ja myös ohjainlaakerin hän kiristää momenttiavaimella? Itse olen kiristänyt sormituntumalla, niin että välykset poistuu, ja ihan pikkasen siihen päälle.    Olisko ehkä 2 -3 Nm maksimissaan.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_R9XwPMw2WA



Expanderin saa kiriä ainakin mun mielestä ihan kunnolla kiinni, jos se on riittävän pitkä ja muutenkin kunnollinen.

 Laadukas ohjainlaakerikin kestää aika paljon päittäisvoimia. Itse olen kirinyt käsivaralla niin, ettei ohjaus ainakaan jäykkene yhtään.  Sellaisia vanhempia kuulalaakereita ei kyllä kärsi kiriä yhtään liikaa.

----------


## JKO17

Trekissä merkitty 9-10 Nm expanderillle.

----------


## A.M.®

> Moi! 105 takavaihtajan kanssa häikkää, osaisikohan joku auttaa?
> 
> 
> Kaikki apu on tervetullutta!



Vivun sisään on varmaan jäänyt jämiä vanhasta rispaantuneesta vaijerista? Koita noukkia pinseteillä tai puhaltaa paineilmalla

----------


## ViP

> Kuinka kireälle kuitukeulan emäputken sisään tuon expanderin uskaltaa kiristää, onko kokemuksia? Googlettamalla löytyy kaikkea 5-8 Nm väliltä.
> Tässä linkissä kaveri vetää sen 8 Nm kireyteen mikä kuulostaa aika kovalta. Ja myös ohjainlaakerin hän kiristää momenttiavaimella? Itse olen kiristänyt sormituntumalla, niin että välykset poistuu, ja ihan pikkasen siihen päälle.    Olisko ehkä 2 -3 Nm maksimissaan.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_R9XwPMw2WA



Omassa keulassa kävylle annettu momentti oli 8nm eli aika tiukalle niitä voi vetää riippuen kävyn pituudesta ja ohjainputken seinämäpaksuudesta. Toki kannattaa tsekata runkovalmistajan ohjeistus.

Itse ohjainlaakerit on viistokuulalaakereita, jotka kestää hyvin esijännitystä, esim. omassa pyörässä ohjemomentti on 14nm. Hyvä nyrkkisääntö on kiristää sen verran, että ohjaus alkaa tuntua vähän tahmealta ja löysätä siitä hieman (45°-90°). Toki kannattaa referoida ohjekirjaa tässäkin.

----------


## +€+

> Deore SL-4100 I-Spec EV shifteri alkoi takkuamaan ja alaspäin liipaisin ei palauta ja sekoilee. Olisko kellään tietoa onko tuo kuvan jousi löysällä ja pitäisi kiertää vielä yhden kierroksen lisää? Näistä uudemmista ei löydy oikein mitään tietoa netistä niin ei paljon googlettelut auttanut.
> 
> Tuo tappi on se mihin tulee tuo kuvan alaosassa näkyvä räikkämekanismin osa joka työntää noita hampaita mitkä näkyy kuvassa. Kun kokeilin naksutella niin tuo osa jää ylös eikä painu takaisin hampaalle. Sitä pähkäilin että tuo kuvan jousi voisi olla tämän osan palautukseen, mutta ei se kyllä mitenkään järkevästi siihen asettunut kun kokeilin.



Laitetaas tähän ratkaisu jos joku etsii samaa myöhemmin. On kyllä Shitmanon laatu laskenut paljon jos tuollainen purkkaviritys tulee suunnittelusta ulos. Ei tuo jousi tuossa pysy sitten millään. Ajattelin ihan periaatteesta saada tuon toimintaan ja kaivan jostain suurennuslasin ja dremelillä kolo tuohon ulokkeeseen.

----------


## nure

Miksiköhän expander täytyy kiristään niin tiukkaan, expander vain säätää ja kiinnitys stemmillä?

----------


## paaton

> Miksiköhän expander täytyy kiristään niin tiukkaan, expander vain säätää ja kiinnitys stemmillä?



Tää on käsitelty jo ja olet tästäkin pihalla kuin lumiukko, vaikkei ole edes talvi  :Hymy:

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Miksiköhän expander täytyy kiristään niin tiukkaan, expander vain säätää ja kiinnitys stemmillä?



Minulla se alkaa luistaa läpi, kun en raaskinut kiristää tarpeeksi.

----------


## nure

^Extralite UltraStar puree tiukasti kiinni ja en vieläkään käsitä miksi pitää kiristää apinan raivolla?

----------


## JackOja

> ^Extralite UltraStar puree tiukasti kiinni ja en vieläkään käsitä miksi pitää kiristää apinan raivolla?



Noh, 7-8 Nm sillekin sanotaan ohjeessa. Ei ole apinan raivoa tuollainen vielä.

----------


## paaton

Ne jotka ajaa fillarilla, varsinkin kunnon patikkoa, laittavat pitkän expanderin ja vetävät sen kunnolla kiinni. Tuo tukee kaulaputkea ja estää stemmin luistamisen.

Sit jos tykkää mitata kalavaakalla painoja ja ripustaa pyörän seinälle, niin expanderi kannattaa ottaa pois stemmin asennuksen jälkeen.

----------


## nure

^Ja sitten niitä jotka tekevät kompromisseja,  jättää expanderin paikalleen ja ajaa! Ihmettelen kylläkin että mihin se stemmivoi valua, ei yli 40v uran aikana moista ilmeentynyt.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Elekää nyt hyvät ihmiset riidelkö, minä vaan kyselin neuvoja että kuinka kireälle sen uskaltaa vetää. Vanhana metalli-miehenä vaan tykkään käsitellä kaikki kuituosia varovasti. Siis jos ei tiedä mitä on tekemässä.

Ja nyt aamulla kiristin expanderin 7 Nm kireyteen ja sen jälkeen säädin ohjainlaakerin. Niin nyt se expanderi puri hyvin kiinni, eikä lähtenyt luistamaan siellä putken sisällä. Eli ongelma ratkaistu, ja kiitos kaikille hyvistä vinkeistä.   :Hymy:

----------


## paaton

Niin siis sen vuoksi tuo on tärkeä juttu, että pitää tajuta expanderin tehtävä nykyaikaisissa keveissä kuitukeuloissa. 

Se tukee kaulaputkea sisältä päin. Tuohon kun stemmin kirii päälle, niin paketti on yhtä puuta ja saa ajaa fillarilla vaikka sinne valtaojaan. Niskat katkeaa ennen mitä kaulaputki pettää.

----------


## JKO17

Itsellä leikkaantui edellisessä pyörässä kaulaputki stemmin alapinnan kohdalta puoliksi poikki, onneksi oli ylämäen väännössä kun tanko antoi periksi. 
Tämän jälkeen käyttänyt pitempää expanderia, sellaista joka ulottuu stemmin molempien kiinnityspisteiden alapuolelle. Jos nyt ei muuta tuosta saa, niin mielenrauhaa.
Syytä tuohon en tiedä, saattaa olla yksi edellisvuonna tapahtunut routakuoppaan ajo, josta se lähtenyt pikkuhiljaa kitkuttamaan rikki.

Muutoinkin parina viime vuonna takaisinkutsuja on ollut ainakin Factorilla ja Spessulla kaulaputki/expander syystä ja Canyonilla ja nyt Trekillä ohjaamon osalta. Nämä nyt on paikkoja joissa ei oikein ole suotavaa, että jokin pettää.
Vähän tuntuisi siltä että materiaalivahvuudet ja uudet ohjaamoratkaisut tehty liian pienellä toleranssilla.

----------


## paaton

Porukka on vaan dorkaa. 

Spessun takaisinkutsu johtuu 99% varmuudella siitä, että stemmin ylä- tai alapuolella on ollut kaamea kasa spacereita. Siihen päälle +100kg kuski, jenkit ja routakuoppa. Kaamea korvausvaade on valmiina.

Spessussahan on vakionakin 50mm expanderi, eli oikein asentamalla tuon kanssa ei takuulla olisi ollut ongelmia.

Mutta joo. Onhan siellä kaulaputken sisällä ollut joissain malleissa jo todella pitkään liimattuna alumiininen insertti. Tuo kohta on vaan hazardi alkaa kokeilemaan kevennyksiä.

----------


## paaton

Niin joo ja osan voisi laittaa levyjarrujen piikkiin. UCI unehti nostaa painolimittiä levyjarrujen tulon jälkeen. Tuon osien kestävyyden vuoksihan se limitti alunperin laitettiin.

----------


## stenu

Stigmata-omistajien faceryhmässä varoiteltiin myös Eastonin stemmeistä. Niissä on niin iso reikä, että stemmi voi aiheuttaa kurtun kaulaputkeen. En osaa sanoa, kuinka paljon pitää (yli)kiristää, että niin tapahtuu, mutta kuulemma esim. Spessu ja Merida kieltää käyttämästä isoreikäisiä stemmejä kuitukeulojensa kanssa.

Tämä tuli eteen just, kun olin ajatellut, että kokeilen Eastonin flare-tankoa ja kun Zippin stemmin kanssa testatusti kuitutangot mulla joko pyörähtelee tai hajoaa ylikiristämisestä, niin olin aikonut myös stemmin vaihtaa Eastoniin.

----------


## nure

Itsellä 5/5 spacerit ja 38mm stemmin pinta eikämilloinkaan koskaan juolahtanut moisen retkahtamista mielleen ennen kuin täällä spekuloidaan. Toisaaltaan taitaa olla sellaista toisesta korvasta ulos juttu kaikki tyynni.

----------


## polkukettu

Ensi viikolla tarkoitus pakata pyörä lentolaukkuun ja suunnata viikoksi etelään. Aikaisemmilla lennoilla olen irrottanut pyörästä takavaihtajan (jotta ei vääntyisi rikki) ennen pakkaamista Evocin laukkuun. Tuolloin kuitenkin ollut aina vaijerillinen takavaihtaja. Nyt uudessa pyörässä on sähkövaihtaja (Sram AXS), minkä sielunmaisemaan tai säätämiseen en ole ihmeemmin perehtynyt. 
Kysymykset: onko vaihtajaa mielestänne tarve irrottaa lennon ajaksi? Jos sähköisen vaihtajan irrottaa, niin onko siinä pysynyt säädöt kunnossa vai joutuuko säätämään uudestaan kiinnittäessä?

KIITOS

----------


## JKO17

Muutama esimerkki takaisinkutsuista (cpsc.gov, Usan Consumer Product Safety Commission, jota kautta nämä Usassa menevät)

Tarmacin takaisinkutsu 2020-2021 koski USAssa ja Kanadassa 6.900 pyörää/runkoa plus muu maailma.
Raportoituja tapauksia siihen mennessä 2 kpl Spessun tiedotteen mukaan. Ei henkilövahinkoja. Failure rate jotain 0,02 %, jos pyörämäärä olisi ollut maailmanlaajuisesti 10.000 tasolla

Trekin ohjaamo 2021-2022 Usa ja Kanada 3.730 pyörää (SLR mallin emonda) ja 1.015 ohjaamoa erikseen myytynä, 
korjattu: 37 tapausta, josta yksi johti loukkaantumiseen. ,  Failure rate  0,8 % eli kohtuu paljon.

Trekin takaisinkutsu 2015 koski Usassa ja Kanadassa miljoonaa pyörää (myyty ajalla 2000-2015). Quick release saattoi väärin asennettuna mennä eturattaan väliin.
Kolme raportoitu tapausta, joista valitettavasti yksi halvaantuminen, yksi ranteen murtuminen ja yksi ruhjeita ja vammoja kasvoihin.



Eli aika pienillä prosenteilla mennään. Toki jos omalle kohdalle sattuu niin eipä se auta


lisäys: kyllä näitä tietenkin enemmän tapahtuu, esimerkiksi oma tapaukseni

----------


## Istumatyöläinen

^minä irrottaisin ilman muuta takavaihtajan korvakkeestaan/rungosta kuljetuksen ajaksi. Sähkövaihteita en omista, mutta veikkaan, että irrottaminen ei vaikuta säätöihin millään lailla, koska vaihtaja menee uudelleen kiinnitettäessä erittäin tarkasti takaisin samaan asentoon. Ja ei kai se mahdollinen uudelleen säätäminenkään ihan mahdotonta "säätöä" vaadi? Kuljetuksessa hajonnutta tai vääntynyttä vaihtajaa ei enää säätämällä saa toimimaan.

----------


## nure

Ei mielestäni AXS vaadi mitään kummia manooverejä, irti vaan ja paikalleen kun ajo alkaa.

----------


## moukari

> Ensi viikolla tarkoitus pakata pyörä lentolaukkuun ja suunnata viikoksi etelään. Aikaisemmilla lennoilla olen irrottanut pyörästä takavaihtajan (jotta ei vääntyisi rikki) ennen pakkaamista Evocin laukkuun. Tuolloin kuitenkin ollut aina vaijerillinen takavaihtaja. Nyt uudessa pyörässä on sähkövaihtaja (Sram AXS), minkä sielunmaisemaan tai säätämiseen en ole ihmeemmin perehtynyt. 
> Kysymykset: onko vaihtajaa mielestänne tarve irrottaa lennon ajaksi? Jos sähköisen vaihtajan irrottaa, niin onko siinä pysynyt säädöt kunnossa vai joutuuko säätämään uudestaan kiinnittäessä?
> 
> KIITOS



Kannattaa ottaa irti, kunhan maltat vaan kiinnittää sen uudelleen varovaisesti ettei kierteet mene. Säätöihin ei tarvitse koskea. Korvake kannattaa suojata jollakin, esim. paksulla sukalla.

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Kehän tiedoissa lukee recommended tire width 28c-50c. Kehä sisältä leveä 25mm ja ulkoa 32mm. Tulisi maantiepyörän nämä kehät ja runko nielee 28mm renkaan, eli ongelmaa ei ole. Mietin vain, että meneekö 25mm leveä kumi tuolla kehällä muodottomaksi vai kannattaako edes kokeilla ? Olisi 25mm kumit valmiina, mutta ainahan ne voi heittää mereen  :Hymy:

----------


## arctic biker

> Kehän tiedoissa lukee recommended tire width 28c-50c. Kehä sisältä leveä 25mm ja ulkoa 32mm. Tulisi maantiepyörän nämä kehät ja runko nielee 28mm renkaan, eli ongelmaa ei ole. Mietin vain, että meneekö 25mm leveä kumi tuolla kehällä muodottomaksi vai kannattaako edes kokeilla ? Olisi 25mm kumit valmiina, mutta ainahan ne voi heittää mereen



Lennard Zinn viime marraskuussa Velonewsin FAQpalstallaan vastasi jotta vanteen sisäleveys milleissä kertaa 1,25 ois kapein päälirengas.

----------


## Kamaha

Pyöränä Giant, tuskin väliä ja takapakka a shimano cs-hg200 9 vaihteinen, 11-36 rattaat. Mikä rataspakka/keskiötyökalu tuohon käy, ja mikä "ketju piiska" olisi käypänen? Ei tarvitse olla hifi hintaisia. Ensimmäinen kunnon pyörä ja pitäisi itsekin koittaa huoltaa kunnolla, ihan uunona vielä näiden työkalujen kanssa.

----------


## paaton

> Kehän tiedoissa lukee recommended tire width 28c-50c. Kehä sisältä leveä 25mm ja ulkoa 32mm. Tulisi maantiepyörän nämä kehät ja runko nielee 28mm renkaan, eli ongelmaa ei ole. Mietin vain, että meneekö 25mm leveä kumi tuolla kehällä muodottomaksi vai kannattaako edes kokeilla ? Olisi 25mm kumit valmiina, mutta ainahan ne voi heittää mereen



Kyllä tuo 28 rengasta huutaa, joka leviää reiluun 30mm tuolla kehällä. Mahtuu tietysti jos runko speksattu 28mm koolle.

----------


## nure

^^ https://www.biltema.fi/polkupyorat/p...alu-2000023874 ja https://www.biltema.fi/polkupyorat/p...ain-2000038272 Muualtakin löytyy, esim. Motonetistä ja useista halpahalleista.

----------


## TERU

Samat suositukset noille työkaluille, motonet ja biltsu molemmat fillarietäisyydellä, joten kumpaakin tullut käytetyksi. Motonetin hiukan paremmaksi nostan noista, hinnoissa ei kummempaa - en tosin tarkkaan ole vertaillut.  
Varovaisella käytöllä harrastelija noilla kaluilla pärjää.

----------


## jalkkis

Ihan toimivia nuo biltsut. Mulla on tuo ketjuruoska ja hyvin hoitaa hommasta. Eikä minusta tarvitse varoakaan. Biltsun kasettiavainkin löytyy mutta kun on Parktoolikin, niin sitä tulee enempi käytettyä.

----------


## Kamaha

Kiitos pikaisesta vastauksista, varmasti pärjää noilla Bilteman vehkeillä. Aloitin aktiivipyöräilyn keväällä sähkärin kanssa, niin vielä vähän nämä pyörän ruuvaukset hakusessa.

----------


## nure

Itse aikanaan vastaava pakan avain tuli turhake työkalusetin mukana liki 20v toiminut. Veikkaan että tuota myydään kymmenillä nimillä. Ketjuruoska on kyllä hieman kehittynyt.

----------


## lansive

Neljävaihteinen Nexus: mitä rasvaa tuohon voi käyttää? Shimanon käärmesalvaa ei tähän hätään mistään saa ja pitäisi huoltaa tuollainen.

----------


## Kamaha

Vielä yksi työkalukyssäri. Moottorina edelleen yamaha/giant yhdistelmä. Mikä on oikea työkalu kampien ulosvetoon? Akseli on kanttinen ja se on yhdellä kuusiokololla keskeltä kiinni. Vai tarviiko enemmän tuntomerkkejä? ????

----------


## Zykkel

> Vielä yksi työkalukyssäri. Moottorina edelleen yamaha/giant yhdistelmä. Mikä on oikea työkalu kampien ulosvetoon? Akseli on kanttinen ja se on yhdellä kuusiokololla keskeltä kiinni. Vai tarviiko enemmän tuntomerkkejä? ????



Tällä lähtee: Kammenulosvedin - Biltema.fi

----------


## nure

^Siis keskimoottorissa on nelikantti kammet, en osaa sanoa, tuo on sopiva. Harvoin noita tarvii, ei välttämättä hankintaa ennen kuin uusit kammet.

----------


## nure

Kysynkö taas? Toimiiko 12 Lehtinen maantiepakka, AXS Force takavaihtaja ja esim. XX1 vaihdevipu keskenään. Jos nykyinen ei mene kaupaksi niin 1x12 flatbar tuolla voiman siirrolla projektiksi...

----------


## Kamaha

Nyt täytyy kyl kehua tätä foorumia ja käyttäjiä, saa vastaukset äkkiä kysymyksiin! Pitääpä viikonloppuna käydä ostoksilla.

----------


## ViP

> Kysynkö taas? Toimiiko 12 Lehtinen maantiepakka, AXS Force takavaihtaja ja esim. XX1 vaihdevipu keskenään. Jos nykyinen ei mene kaupaksi niin 1x12 flatbar tuolla voiman siirrolla projektiksi...



Pitäis toimia. Onko takavaihtaja xplr-malli vai "normaali" maantieversio? Ensimmäisellä toimii 36t - 44t takapakat ja jälkimmäisellä 36t tai alle, mikäli valmistajaan on uskominen.

----------


## nure

^Normi ja vapaaratas HG. Hieman isompi 11-28:n tilalle pitäis saada.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Miten uusi 12 vaihteinen XT mahtaa toimia näillä "perinteiseen" vapaarattaaseen tehdyillä pakoilla? Sun Racen tekemänä löysin tuollaisen, mutta tekeekö Shimano itse 12 rattaisia MTB pakkoja jotka menisi vanhoihin kiekkoihin? 

https://www.bike-components.de/en/Su...ssette-p83199/

----------


## SvaR

^Tekee vain niihin microspline vapareihin 12 pakkoja.
Itsekin mietin olisko päivittänyt juurikin Sun Racen pakan avulla 12 voimansiirron, mutta aikani pähkäiltyä päätin vielä pysyä helkutin varmatoimisessa m8000 sarjassa. Hyöty olisi ollut omasta mielestä aika pieni, eli huippuja pikkasen lisää, kun eteen olis voinu vaihtaa isompaa ratasta, mutta maasturissa ja läskissä riittää reippa 35kmh hyvinkin huipuiksi itselle.

----------


## Marsusram

Sunracen lisäksi vaihtoehtoja on HG vaparille 12v SRAM NX ja Garbaruk.
Jälkimmäinen lienee eniten hifistelijöiden mieleen.

----------


## nure

^Itsellä Garbaruk SRAM:n kaverina ja toimii.

----------


## T33mupa

Kuinkas kireelle tuon korkin uskaltaa kiristää jarrukahvoissa?  Lisäisin ekaa kertaa jarrunestettä ja kiristystuntuma oli kovin epämääräinen, ilmeisesti tiivisteestä johtuen. Ei tuntunut että ottaa yhtään kiinni, kunnes otti kiinni äkkiä ja monitoimityökalulla ei uskaltanut tuon jälkeen kuin max 1/4 kierroksen verran kiristää  

Lähetetty minun SM-G998B laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## SvaR

Ei todellakaan tarvitse hampaat irvessä kiriä...vaan voisko sanoa että jopa hennosti. Sen verran hentonen kuusiokolo kyseessä, että aukasussa helposti nuljahtaa pyöreäksi ja tuntuuvat vähän jopa leikkautuvan kiinni.
Yhdestä uudesta en saanu kuin pihdeillä auki vaikka avain laadukas ja just passeli. Onneksi tuossa on tuo laippa niin tosiaan pihdeillä saa auki.

----------


## nure

^^Hellästi, onhan siellä tiiviste.

----------


## Marsusram

^^^Sen funktio on toimia tulppana, ei tarvitse pitää paikallaan muuta kuin 0.5g tiiviste. Joten heti kun ottaa sen verran kiinni, ettei putoa, on jo riittävästi.

----------


## T33mupa

Eipä tuota päässyt hampaat irvessä kiristämään, kun multitoolilla pystyasennosss pyöritteli ja tuntu että muljahtaa kuusiokolo kannassa  todennäköisesti hiukan liian kireälle meni, mutta muistetaan se ensi kerralla 

Lähetetty minun SM-G998B laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## paaton

Neljänneskierros siitä kun tuo tulppa on pohjassa on tosi paljon.

----------


## nure

^Eikä tiiviste tykkää liiasta kiristämisestä. Hyvä neuvo jos on pieni kuuskolo niin ei ole edes tarkoitettu lujaa kiristettäväksi.

----------


## T33mupa

> Neljänneskierros siitä kun tuo tulppa on pohjassa on tosi paljon.



Todellisuudessa sain tuskin edes 1/8 liikahtamaan, koska tuo tiiviste+ väljä kuusiokolon kanta teki sen että tuota sai vaivoin liikkumaan sen jälkeen kun tiiviste otti kiinni.


Lähetetty minun SM-G998B laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Flatline

Pikakysymys: Itsellä on hieman pieneksi jäänyt Corratecin cyclocross (oli ketterä ennen, nyt kaipaa vauhtien koventuessa isompaa) jossa on hyvät osasarjat, mutta runko saisi olla kokoa isompi. Mistä kannattaa katsella erillisrunkoja johon vois nuo osasarjat siirtää ettei tartteis ostaa uutta kahden tonnin pyörää pelkän rungon sijaan? Moni valmistaja näyttää myyvän runkoja, mutta pitää olla ns. takuuasia eli lähetettävä olemassa olevan saman valmistajan rungosta tiedot heille, jne. Torista löytyy tällä hetkellä hieman heikosti, Amazonista ei juuri ollenkaan, ja Ebayn valikoimasta iso osa näyttää olevan rapakon takana...

----------


## Marsusram

Merlinillä (UK) on runkoja
https://www.merlincycles.com/cyclocr...-frames-75278/
-uudet ovat yleensä läpiakseleilla ja flatmountilla

----------


## Marsusram

> ^Eikä tiiviste tykkää liiasta kiristämisestä. Hyvä neuvo jos on pieni kuuskolo niin ei ole edes tarkoitettu lujaa kiristettäväksi.



Pitihän yksi XT avata ja vilkaista rakenne. O-rengastiiviste mahtuu tässä mallissa omaan uraansa, eikä puristu enää ruuvia kiristäessä. 
Tulpparuuvin kanta/laippa stoppaa kierrettäessä säiliön kanteen ja sitä on ihan turha kiristää enempää kuin välyksen poisto edellyttää.

----------


## T33mupa

> Pitihän yksi XT avata ja vilkaista rakenne. O-rengastiiviste mahtuu tässä mallissa omaan uraansa, eikä puristu enää ruuvia kiristäessä. 
> Tulpparuuvin kanta/laippa stoppaa kierrettäessä säiliön kanteen ja sitä on ihan turha kiristää enempää kuin välyksen poisto edellyttää.



Sama on mulla tossa kahvassa, eli järjellä ajateltuna ei sitä ees voi ylikiristää. Sen takia se kiristys loppuu kun seinään kun kansi ottaa kiinni.

Lähetetty minun SM-G998B laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## nure

Flatline, tsekkaa tuolta https://www.saldenbikes.com/ Kaksi runkoa tilannut, hyviä tarjouksia ja homma toimii. Ei Merlissäkään vikaa, tilaamassa kuiturungossa oli pieni vaurio mistä hyvittivät kyllä. Vaurio oli jo valmiiina, siis ei kuljetusvamma.

----------


## J4nn3R

Uskaltaako alumiinirungossa sipasta puoli senttiä pois satulaputkesta? Saisi ton hissitolpan sopimaan siistimmin. Pyörä on vanhan mallin Mondraker Panzer L-koossa, eli 27,2 tolppa jos asialla on merkitystä. Satulaputki nousee monta senttiä vaakaputkea korkeemmalle, oma silmä sanois että eikai tosta haittaa voi olla mitenkään, mut en nyt mielellään paskois runkoa jos tuo vaikuttaakin johonkin momenttiin merkittävästi. Välttämätöntä toi ei pyörän käytön kannalta oo, että voi jättää kyllä tekemättäkin.

Lähetetty minun GM1903 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## nure

^Vahva veikkaus ettei mitään merkitystä kunhan tolppaa tarpeeksi rungossa sisällä. Tuo pitkä pätkä satulaputkea tullut noiden vahvasti sloupattujen runkojen mukana että saadaan tolpan pituus riittämään ja pysymään tukevana, IMO...

----------


## arctic biker

Lähteestä riippuen 8-10cm pitäisi tolppaa olla rungon sisällä.

----------


## nure

^Tuo 10cm on aika yleinen mitta. Usein tolpassa mainittu minimimitta.

----------


## J4nn3R

Ei tuossa varmaan sitten mitään estettä oo lyhentämiselle. Tuo puolisen senttiä ois se, minkä verran vähemmän tolppa menis runkoon modin jälkeen, nyt on niin syvällä rungossa kun menee.

Lähetetty minun GM1903 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sotanorsu666

Ultegra di2 12spd pakat taitavat mennä myös vanhaan 11spd road vapariin ?

----------


## nure

^Onko samaan vapaarattaaseen?

----------


## Sotanorsu666

> ^Onko samaan vapaarattaaseen?



Netissä lukee, että 12spd mukana tuli joku uusi hyperglide vapaaratas, mutta pakan pitäisi käydä myös 11spd vapariin. Epäilen vain tätä, mutta epäilenkö turhaan ? Auttakaa joku ketä tietää.

----------


## Aakoo

> Netissä lukee, että 12spd mukana tuli joku uusi hyperglide vapaaratas, mutta pakan pitäisi käydä myös 11spd vapariin. Epäilen vain tätä, mutta epäilenkö turhaan ? Auttakaa joku ketä tietää.



https://bike.shimano.com/en-EU/produ...-R8100-12.html





> Compatible with new 12-speed and *road 11-speed FREEHUB body*



Näin tosissaan netissä lukee, ja ainakin itse olisin tällä tiedolla ihan levollisin mielin.

----------


## nure

^Yhtä viidakkoa nuo vapaarattaat ja niiden yhteensopivuus!

----------


## lansive

> Neljävaihteinen Nexus: mitä rasvaa tuohon voi käyttää? Shimanon käärmesalvaa ei tähän hätään mistään saa ja pitäisi huoltaa tuollainen.



Kysytään vielä perään jos joku tietäisi mikä soveltuu. Nexus-3:een laitoin joskus harmaata molyrasvaa ja se tahtoi karata parin jarrutuksen jälkeen, jolloin tuli täysin on/off-versio takajarrusta.

----------


## Aakoo

^Mitä on siis tuo "Shimanon käärmesalva"?

----------


## K.Kuronen

^oisko Y04120800, ehkä: https://fillarikellari.fi/tuote/rasva-nexusnapaan-ja-shadow-kytkimeen-100g-nexus-shimano

----------


## Aakoo

^Tai sitten kun jarrusta puhutaan niin: https://fillarikellari.fi/tuote/rull...-100g-shimano/ ?

----------


## lansive

> ^oisko Y04120800, ehkä: https://fillarikellari.fi/tuote/rasva-nexusnapaan-ja-shadow-kytkimeen-100g-nexus-shimano



Tämähän se on. Alkaa olla erilaisia rasvatuubeja kuin naisväellä vessan kaapissa, mutta ehkä taivun ja käyn ostamassa purkin. On sitten taas varalla kun noin 13 vuoden päästä seuraavan kerran tarvitsen (laskettu edellisestä kerrasta jolloin jouduin Nexusta huoltamaan).

----------


## Hower

Onko tämä nyt merkki siitä, että tarvitaan ilmaus / jarrunesteen lisäys kun etujarrun kahva alkaa ottaa kiinni stongaan jo kevyesti puristamalla?
Jarruille ei ole tehty mitään neljään vuoteen paitsi muutaman kerran sinksutuksen pois säätämistä jarrusatulaa keskittämällä.



Takajarrun kahva vielä nätisti näin:

----------


## K.Kuronen

^On todellakin aika ilmata ja laittaa jarrunestettä oikea määrä. Todennäköisesti neste on loppunut kahvan säiliöstä.

Itse tekisin operaation pitkän kaavan mukaan: palat pois, nollauspalikka mäntien väliin ja ilmaamaan.

Jos ryhtyy soitellen sotaan, niin riskinä on, että ylitäyttää kahvan säiliön.

----------


## K.Kuronen

...ja itse laitan pyörän ensimmäiseksi huoltotelineeseen sopivaan asentoon ja kierrän kahvan täyttöaukon korkin pois ja laitan tilalle Shimanon ilmaussarjassa tulevan kupin. Näin kun toimii, niin suljettu järjestelmä on avoin ja mäntiä sisään painaessa ei ole riskiä, että aikaisemman ylitäytön vuoksi kahvassa oleva rakko, "bladder", vaurioituu.

----------


## vihtis83

Tai sitten vaan alkaa olla jarrupalat jo vaihtokunnossa. Nyt jos vajailla paloilla ilmaa jarrut ja täyttää säiliön, ei uusia paloja vaihtaessa jarrumännät mene sisään ellei laske ylimääräistä jarrunestettä/öljyä pihalle.
E: Tätä ongelmaa ei tietysti ole jos käyttää sitä ilmauspalikkaa palojen tilalla kuten kuuluisikin tehdä.

----------


## Hower

Kiitoksia!
Epäluottamus omiin taitoihin sen verran matalalla, että taidan ajella fillarin kumminkin huoltoon...
Siis toki olisi fiksua vaan opetella itse, mutta eikös bruttokansantuote kasva kun ostaa palveluita?

----------


## paaton

Palat vaihtoon vaan, tuskin tarttee muuta tehdä. Menee muutama minuutti.

----------


## nure

^Eikä vaadi kummemmin taitojakaan!

----------


## #78

Mä ottaisin kiekon ja palat irti ja painelisin jarrusta niin paljon että männät tulevat ulos. Jos toinen tulee enemmän niin rajoittaa sen ulos tulemista vaikka pihdillä. Varoen kuitenkin ettei männät tule kokonaan ulos asti. Sitten painaa männät takaisin sisään, laittaa palat sekä kiekon paikalleen ja painelee jarrusta niin että ottaa taas kiinni.

----------


## #78

Tarkastaa samalla palat ettei ole loppu. Jos vielä palaa jäljellä, niin sitten edellinen manööveri

----------


## Hower

Tänks, voihan ne palat olla jo aika loppu.

----------


## paaton

> Mä ottaisin kiekon ja palat irti ja painelisin jarrusta niin paljon että männät tulevat ulos. Jos toinen tulee enemmän niin rajoittaa sen ulos tulemista vaikka pihdillä. Varoen kuitenkin ettei männät tule kokonaan ulos asti. Sitten painaa männät takaisin sisään, laittaa palat sekä kiekon paikalleen ja painelee jarrusta niin että ottaa taas kiinni.



Mitäs tämä tekee?

----------


## Iglumies

> Mitäs tämä tekee?



Parantaa mäntien liikkuvuutta, samalla kun jarrunesteeseen dipatulla pumpulipuikolla puhdistaa ulkona olevan männän, niin tekee paljonkin.

----------


## paaton

> Parantaa mäntien liikkuvuutta, samalla kun jarrunesteeseen dipatulla pumpulipuikolla puhdistaa ulkona olevan männän, niin tekee paljonkin.



Niin tajuan kyllä tuon, mutta ei kai tuo auta ongelmaan, jossa palat ovat kuluneet ja kahva painuu pohjaan? Eli joko pitää laittaa uudet palat, tai lisää nestettä sisään.

----------


## #78

Toisinaan kun männät liikkuu huonosti ja jarrupalat kuluu niin palat on kauempana levystä kuin uutena. tarvitaan enemmän männän liikettä että ne saavuttaa levyt. 
Kun männät saadaan lähemmäksi levyä liikkeen tarve pienenee ja tunto sekä teho paranee.

----------


## paaton

Jepa, täytyypä kokeilla auttaako puhdistaminen itselläkin.

Taitaahan se tosiaan niin mennä, että palojen tulisi palautua samaan kohtaa, vaikka ne kuluisivatkin. 
Itse olen vaan automaattisesti ajatellut tuon johtuvan nestepinnan vähentymisestä.

----------


## #78

Mulla ei ole koskaan tarvinnut ilmata jarruja jos ei ole käyttänyt letkua irti. Öljyä pitäisi olla kahvassa niin paljon että palat pystyy ajamaan loppuun asti...jos vain männät liikkuu. Nehän säästyvät itsestään neliskanttisten tiivisteiden ansiosta ja palautuvat aina saman verran takaisin.

----------


## paaton

Ei minullakaan ole tarvinnut Ilmata, eli siihen en ensimmäisenä lähtisi. Jossain pitää olla vuoto jos tarttee ilmausta.

Palojen kulumisen myötä kahva on vaan painunut syvemmälle.

----------


## nure

^Juuri noin, mihin neste häviää jos kaikki muuten kunnossa? Jarrupalat vaan vaihtoon tai kohta saat levytkin vaihtaa.

----------


## Hower

kulahtanut? jarrupala:

----------


## SvaR

^Ei todellakaan.
Katsoppa kun lähdet painamaan jarrukahvaa, että missä vaiheessa palat lähtee liikkeelle ja missä vaiheessa ottaa levyyn kiinni.
Tuon kun teet niin helpompi miettiä vikaa.

----------


## Hower

Toisaalta tuossa on vielä se, että mun mielestä nuo palat on hyvinkin lähellä levyä eli saa todella tarkasti keskittää jarrusatulan, ettei jompikumpi pala sinksuta levyyn. Että luulisi, että aika pienellä jarrukahvan puristuksella ottaisi jo kiinni levyyn... mutta ei ota.
Vaikka nuo palat näyttää mun silmään vielä aika paksuilta niin aika lähellä tuota pintaa alkaa olla se levittävä jousi.

Vähän nihkeästi noi männät ehkä liikkuu ja kun nyt varovasti puristaa kahvaa kun palat ei ole paikoillaan niin kahva ei palaudu itsestään (tai viiveellä jotenkuten). Jousen avullako mäntien pitäisi palautua?

----------


## Marsusram

Jos piirissä on ilmaa, on tuntuma kumimainen ja muuttuu useammalla painalluksella.
? Onko mahdollista tehdä vapaaliikkeen säätöä kuten tuossa: 
https://www.manualslib.com/manual/16....html?page=131

----------


## Hower

Joo, kyllä tuo mäntien liikuttelu ja putsailu ehkä hieman auttoi, mutta kahva on edelleen huonosti palautuva ja liikkeeltään kumimainen. Takajarrun kahva on napakka, tarkka jo nopealiikkeinen.
Saa ensi viikolla Toni tai se toinen Toni säätää tumpelofillaristin jarrut kuntoon.

Vaikka olishan näitä ohjeita:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brLF56banjs

----------


## Hower

Ja virkistyihän tuo tämän verran räpläämisen seurauksena. Ainaskin ekaan kuvaan verrattuna parannusta.

----------


## JKO17

Itsellä oli samaa ongelmaa maantiepyörän takajarrussa. Jarrupalat ei oikein ottaneet ensipainalluksella kiinni ja muutamalla pumppauksella taas pieni pito joka sitten katosi  seuraavaan jarrutukseen. Mun tapauksessa jarruihin oli jostain syystä päässyt aika reilusti ilmaa.

Jarrut ovat olleet se viimeinen ja ajatuksellisesti myös hankalin osa-alue omassa pyöränhuollossani. Jarrujen ilmaus oli minusta yllättävän yksinkertainen toimenpide, varmaan joku gcn:n 27 minuutin opastusvideo kaikkine jaarituksineen oli pelästyttänyt.

----------


## Hower

Hetken aikaa luulin että tuo asettui, mutta kyllä se ongelma palautui taas.
Huoltoon vein, samalla jotain muutakin pientä säätöä tehdään.

----------


## Takku

Jarrulevyt pitäisi pikkuhiljaa vaihtaa, mutta mitähän tuo yksi merkintä mahtaa tarkoittaa kun etulevyssä lukee 14/19 ja takalevyssä 15/19? Nettikaupasta kun löysin muuten vastaavan niin mallikuvassa sama teksti onkin 43/21.

Kyllä mä siis uudet levyt löydän, ei siinä mitään. Kiinnostaa vaan että mitä tuo tarkottaa?

----------


## Ohiampuja

Olisko valmistusviikko ja vuosi?

----------


## Takku

> Olisko valmistusviikko ja vuosi?



No perhana, mä ajattelin aivan liian monimutkaisesti jotain metallin seossuhteita tms, mutta tuo selitys istuisi kyllä helposti. Kiitos.

----------


## nure

Katselin tuota XD pakan asennusta ja kiristetään tosi tiukkaan. En omista riittävän suurta momentti-avainta niin miten pystyn "manuaalisesti" määrittämään riittävän kireyden?

----------


## paaton

> Katselin tuota XD pakan asennusta ja kiristetään tosi tiukkaan. En omista riittävän suurta momentti-avainta niin miten pystyn "manuaalisesti" määrittämään riittävän kireyden?



Mikäs nyt nurella mättää? Sähän vedät ranteella kaikki kuituosatkin kiinni?  Nyt normaali pakan kiriminen vaatiikin momenttiavainta?

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Katselin tuota XD pakan asennusta ja kiristetään tosi tiukkaan. En omista riittävän suurta momentti-avainta niin miten pystyn "manuaalisesti" määrittämään riittävän kireyden?



Minä käytän varasysteeminä kalavaakaa. Kertoimena 9.81 ja vähän vipusuhteiden laskentaa, niin yllättävän tarkasti sekin pelaa.   :Hymy:

----------


## nure

Paaton, ei vaadi mutta tuo 40nm hieman vaikeammin määriteltävä käsivaralla ja on eka XD... Onneksi et pettänyt luottamusta ja sain taas nopean vastauksen!

----------


## miz

Ottamatta kantaa määrittelyn vaikeuteen, niin eikös tuo 40nm ole ihan normi muissakin pakoissa ja center lock levyissä?
Keskiötkin samaa luokkaa.

Samalla tavalla siis kiinni vaan kuin kaikki muutkin.

----------


## Santtu75

Osaako joku sanoa pystyykö tämän Mavic:n Crossmax parin takakiekkoa muuttamaan 135QR akselille sopivaksi ja jos pystyy, niin minkälainen muutossarja pitäisi siihen hankkia (mukana ei sitä näyttäisi ainakaan tulevan)
https://www.bike24.com/p2515834.html

----------


## arctic biker

Vaikka mulla on kolme erikokoista momentti-avainta niin ranteeseeni olen luottanut.

----------


## StevieRayVehkakoski

40Nm on 20 kiloa 20 sentin varrella. Eli mieti miltä tuntuu 20 kilon kahvakuula kädessä samalla kun isolla räikkäavaimella vedät kiinni. Tän sanottuani kyllä myönnän että oon yhden alumiinisen pakkamutterin saanut joskus jengoista rikottua mutta se oli kyllä vanha käytetty.

----------


## nure

No eiköhän tuo onnistu...

----------


## paaton

> Osaako joku sanoa pystyykö tämän Mavic:n Crossmax parin takakiekkoa muuttamaan 135QR akselille sopivaksi ja jos pystyy, niin minkälainen muutossarja pitäisi siihen hankkia (mukana ei sitä näyttäisi ainakaan tulevan)
> https://www.bike24.com/p2515834.html




Mavicilla on hyvät sivut kaikista kiekoista.

Tämä taitaa olla oikea kiekko.

https://www.mavic.com/en-us/crossmax-29-rv1318.html

Ja tässä pikalinkku adapteri

NonBoost : 12 to 9mm rear adapter for quick release (V2510801)
https://sylius.mavic.com/media/file/...__V2510801.pdf

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Vaikka mulla on kolme erikokoista momentti-avainta niin ranteeseeni olen luottanut.



Vaikka ranne onkin yllättävän tarkka, niin väsyneenä ja huonoissa, oudoissa asennoissa siihen on vaikea luottaa. Harvoin pyörien kanssa nyt yötä myöten töitä tehdään, mutta näin olen itsestäni havainnut monenmoisten ropaamisten yhteydessä.

----------


## nure

^Muistaakseni CrossMaxin mukana tuli adapterit pikalinkuille kun tilasin 12milliset.

----------


## Santtu75

> ^Muistaakseni CrossMaxin mukana tuli adapterit pikalinkuille kun tilasin 12milliset.



Jos yhtään olen noita ilmoituksia oikein katsonut/tulkinnut niin tuon vanhemman (onko nyt sitten "vuosimallit" 2017-2021 = kokovalkoinen Crossmax teksti kyljessä) Crossmax kiekkosetin mukana on tullut nuo QR-sovitteet (100/142 versioissa) vakiona, niin eteen kuin taakse. Mutta nyt tämän uuden (esitelty ilmeisesti viimevuonna ja ovat 2022 "mallivuotta" = valkea "ontto" crossmax teksti kyljessä ja noin 150gr./pari kevyempi kuin tuo edellinen mallisarja) mukana näitä ei enään tule, ainakin jos toimitussisältö pitää paikkaansa, ja uskoisin että pitää kun vanhan mallisarjan kohdalla toimitussisällössä nämä QR sovitteen on mainittu erikseen.
Mutta juu, pitää katsoa josko nuo QR sovitteet löytyvät omanaan jostain, nii saattaapi sitten mennä tuo uusi Crossmax tilaukseen, kun tuolla 100/135QR yhdistelmällä ei tuota tarjontaa enään ihan kauheasti tunnu olevan (vaan Boostia iso osa myynnissä olevien sarjojen kiekoista ja tuo kapeampi yhdistelmä olisi tarpeen). Tosin jos jostain tuo vanhempikin Crossmax pari löytyy tuolla 100/135QR yhdistelmällä vielä löytyy niin voisin mahdollisesti sellaisenkin  kyllä ottaa. Imoittavat vain sold out joka paikassa tuon vanhan mallin suhteen, kun tuo uusi malli tullut tosiaan markkinoille viimevuonna ja vanhan mallin varasto taitaa olla loppuunmyytynä lähes joka puolella.

----------


## Santtu75

> Mavicilla on hyvät sivut kaikista kiekoista.
> 
> Tämä taitaa olla oikea kiekko.
> 
> https://www.mavic.com/en-us/crossmax-29-rv1318.html
> 
> Ja tässä pikalinkku adapteri
> 
> NonBoost : 12 to 9mm rear adapter for quick release (V2510801)
> https://sylius.mavic.com/media/file/...__V2510801.pdf



Kiitoksia, niinhän tuo vaikuttaisi että tuo kyseinen adapteri olisi se oikea ja tuossa vanteessa muutos onnistuisi.
Pahus kun tuolla Bike 24:lla (missä tuo kyseinen vannesetti halvin) on juuri tuo muunnossarja loppuunmyytynä. Mutta BikeDiscountilla ainakin näyttää olevan saatavilla ja sinne myös on tilausta jossain vaiheessa lähdössä.

----------


## kauris

Bike-discountilla myös edulliset postikulut niin ei niin haittaa. 4,90 oli dpd:n kautta kun parilla sadalla erilaista pikkuosaa juuri tilasin. Antoivat myös alennusta, kun pari tuotetta oli bike24 puolella halvempia ja klikkasin niistä hintatakuupyynnön.

----------


## nure

^Tosiaan usea saksanpuoti tiputtanut postikuluja, 24 4.99€ ja Nallekarkkikin 7.90€. Suomen Posti kyllä taas nostaa hintojaan!

----------


## xubu

^ ja ^ ^ Oho, mä oon tottunu 9 € postikuluihin. Ihmeellistä että tässä maailmantilanteessa joku asia vielä halpenee. Äskeinen kauppareissu pelkillä ruokaostoksilla kevensi kyllä lompakkoa huomattavasti.

----------


## Gargamel

> Alkujaan tämän lähetti Gargamel
> 
> 
> Onko joku saanut *XT RD-M8100*-vaihtajan toimimaan hyvin *NX Eagle*  -pakan kanssa? Asennukseni toimii telineessä, mutta ajossa ilmenee  ristiriitaisia säätötarpeita. 1->2 -vaihto jää räplättämään ja kestää  varsin kauan ennenkuin ketju putoaa alemmalle rattaalle. Samaten  4->3 nosto ei tahdo onnistua ilman pientä ylivaihtoa. Muut vaihdot  toimivat. B-ruuvin kääntelyllä ei hyvää asetusta löytynyt, ei Shimanon  merkkiin asetettuna eikä siitä +-2 kierrosta eri suuntin kokeilemalla.  Korvake on suora. Ketjuna uusi X01 Eagle ja vipu NX.
> 
> 
> 
> Toimii. Tosin vipuna myös XT. Parhaiten nämä tuntuvat toimivan kun vaihtaja ja vipu ovat samaa merkkiä, pakan merkillä ei juuri väliä.



Palaan aiheeseen sen verran, että hankkimalla XT-vaihtajan kaveriksi myös XT-vipu, alkoi toiminta olla ihan mallikasta. SRAMmin vivulla ei osunut Shimaonon pykälät ihan kohdalleen.

----------


## Benny

> Palaan aiheeseen sen verran, että hankkimalla XT-vaihtajan kaveriksi myös XT-vipu, alkoi toiminta olla ihan mallikasta. SRAMmin vivulla ei osunut Shimaonon pykälät ihan kohdalleen.



Eri valmistajilla taitaa olla poikkeuksetta eri vetosuhde vaihdevivuissa. Ainakin 11spd asti ketjut, pakat ja eturattaat toimivat kohtalaisen hyvin ristiin.

----------


## paaton

Tästä taulukostahan nämä voi aina tarkistella. Shimanon ja Sramin 11sp mtb ovat tosiaan todella lähellä toisiaan.

http://blog.artscyclery.com/science-...compatibility/



Cable Pull
Derailleur Ratio
Calculated Cog Pitch
Measured Cog Pitch
Percent Difference

Shimano 6
3.2
1.7
5.44
5.50
1.10

Shimano 7
2.9
1.7
4.93
5.00
1.41

Shimano 8
2.8
1.7
4.76
4.80
0.84

Shimano 9
2.5
1.7
4.25
4.35
2.33

Shimano 10 Road
2.3
1.7
3.91
3.95
1.02

Shimano 10 Mountain
3.4
1.2
4.08
3.95
3.24

Shimano 11 Road
2.7
1.4*

3.69


Shimano 11 Mountain
3.6
1.1*

3.90


Campagnolo 8
3.5
1.4
4.90
5.00
2.02

Campagnolo old 9
3.2
1.4
4.48
4.55
1.55

Campagnolo new 9
3.0
1.5
4.50
4.55
1.10

Campagnolo 10
2.8
1.5
4.20
4.15
1.20

Campagnolo 11
2.6
1.5
3.90
3.76
3.66

SRAM (1:1) 7 Mountain
4.5
1.1
4.95
5.00
1.01

SRAM (1:1) 8 Mountain
4.3
1.1
4.73
4.80
1.47

SRAM (1:1) 9 Mountain
4.0
1.1
4.40
4.35
1.14

SRAM (Exact Actuation) 10 Road/Mountain
3.1
1.3
4.03
3.95
2.01

SRAM (Exact Actuation) 11 Road
3.1
1.3
4.03
3.72
2.01

SRAM (X-Actuation) 11 Mountain
3.5
1.12
3.90
3.90
0.06

----------


## Benny

> Tästä taulukostahan nämä voi aina tarkistella. Shimanon ja Sramin 11sp mtb ovat tosiaan todella lähellä toisiaan.
> 
> http://blog.artscyclery.com/science-...compatibility/
> 
> 
> 
> Cable Pull
> Derailleur Ratio
> Calculated Cog Pitch
> ...



Tuon taulukon itsekkin olen joskus löytänyt. En jaksanut vain alkaa googlailemaan  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Kamaha

Kysymys Giant talon e:n jarruista. Minulla on pyörässäni tektro hd-280m Jarrut, ainakin jarrukahvasta suoraan luettuna. Mutta taas giantin sivuilla kerrotaan näin:

Jarrukahva tektro hd-m275
Jarrut tektro hd-m275 hydraulic disc, 160/180mm

Eli mitkähän jarrut tässä sitten on ja mistä tähän löytyy sopivat jarrupalat? Sekä samalla edullinen ilmaus sarja tektroille.

----------


## Zykkel

> Kysymys Giant talon e:n jarruista. Minulla on pyörässäni tektro hd-280m Jarrut, ainakin jarrukahvasta suoraan luettuna. Mutta taas giantin sivuilla kerrotaan näin:
> 
> Jarrukahva tektro hd-m275
> Jarrut tektro hd-m275 hydraulic disc, 160/180mm
> 
> Eli mitkähän jarrut tässä sitten on ja mistä tähän löytyy sopivat jarrupalat? Sekä samalla edullinen ilmaus sarja tektroille.



Ei ole väliä kummat on, mutta jos lukee m275 niin se varmaankin ne. 
Jarrupalat: LEVYJARRUPALAT SHIMANO B05S RESIN (KORVAA B01S & B03S) - Fillarikellari Myös nuo B01S ja B03S palat käyvät.
Ja ilmaussarja: ILMAUSSARJA BR-X66 TEKTRO XLC - Fillarikellari

----------


## Kiituri

Oletteko joutuneet säätämään (vääntämään) maastopyörän jarrujen kulmaa poikittain pyörän akseliin nähden?   ja jos niin miten olette sitä säätäneet (vääntäneet)?

----------


## Marsusram

^Onko jarrusatula vinossa vai kallellaan?
Jos on pulttien välinen linja vinossa, on ihan perussäätö.
Kaltevuus vaatii justeeraamista, syy selvitettävä ja korjattava.

----------


## J4nn3R

Vähän omaa laiskuutta, mutta varmistelen nyt täältäkin. Tarvis tuohon fättiin keskiö vaihtaa, orggis on Race Face Evolve 2015 vuodelta, niin onko nyt niin että mikä vaan 24mm akselille tehty external bsa laakeri käy kun käyttää alkuperäsen sisäputken, vai tarviiko olla sama ja nimenomaan fättiosa?

Lähetetty minun GM1903 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## solisti

> Vähän omaa laiskuutta, mutta varmistelen nyt täältäkin. Tarvis tuohon fättiin keskiö vaihtaa, orggis on Race Face Evolve 2015 vuodelta, niin onko nyt niin että mikä vaan 24mm akselille tehty external bsa laakeri käy kun käyttää alkuperäsen sisäputken, vai tarviiko olla sama ja nimenomaan fättiosa?
> 
> Lähetetty minun GM1903 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Olettamuksesi on oikea. Tosin keskiputken sopivuutta ei voine taata kuin vastaavaan Race Facen keskiöön?

----------


## J4nn3R

^ Ja vielä lisäksi, että onko siis perus Shimanotkin tuota 24mm akselia, näin ymmärsin nopeella Googlauksella? Osaako joku suoraan sanoa, että käykö Shimanon kupit Race Facen tilalle? Saatavuus ja hinta kiinnostais noissa Shimanoissa.

Ihan ulapalla näitten nykysten kanssa, enempi ollu nelikantti-ihmisiä itte aina.

Edit. typoja

Edit. 2, vastauksena itselleni, ulkomaan foorumeilta löyty tieto että RF:n kammet pelaa Shimanon laakereilla. Sisäputkesta en löytänyt mainintaa, täytyy mittailla vielä tuo että onko tehtävissä.

----------


## Gibsy

Etunavasta pitäisi saada ne hatut irti, mutta perkeleet eivät tunnu lähtevän millään konstilla irti. Napa on joku nimetön whyte 905 V3:ssa. Tarviiko siihen jonku työkalun?

----------


## nure

^Oletko varma että ovat vaihdettavissa?

----------


## arctic biker

> Etunavasta pitäisi saada ne hatut irti, mutta perkeleet eivät tunnu lähtevän millään konstilla irti. Napa on joku nimetön whyte 905 V3:ssa. Tarviiko siihen jonku työkalun?



Siihen hommaan löytyy ihan oikea työkalu, Park Tool AV-5 tai Newmen endcap removal Tool 2, itsellä jälkimmäinen. Liukuvasaran tein itse.

----------


## Gibsy

> ^Oletko varma että ovat vaihdettavissa?



Semmosiakin on olemassa? Tuntuvat olevan niin tiukassa että ehkä eivät ole vaihdettavissa. Täytyy kysyä valmistajalta varuiks.

----------


## K.Kuronen

^Mitä sieltä sisältä näkyy, kun lampulla kurkkaa?

----------


## Gibsy

Läpireikä ja hatun kohdalla sauma tai pienen pieni väli.

----------


## Malamuutti

Toimiiko Sram Rival 1 -takavaihtaja esim. 11-42-kasetin säädöllä, jos käyttää kahta kiekkosarjaa, joissa toisessa on takana vaikka 11-36, vai pitääkö B-ruuvi säätää aina uusiksi suurimman rattaan mukaan?

----------


## JackOja

^säädä sen 42T:n mukaan niin 36 toimii ihan mainiosti. Ainakin itsellä. Tosin Force, mutta ei varmaan eroa toiminnassa.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Semmosiakin on olemassa? Tuntuvat olevan niin tiukassa että ehkä eivät ole vaihdettavissa. Täytyy kysyä valmistajalta varuiks.



Kai ne tulpat jokatapauksessa pitäisi irti lähteä, että pääsee laakerit vaihtamaan.

----------


## Malamuutti

> ^säädä sen 42T:n mukaan niin 36 toimii ihan mainiosti. Ainakin itsellä. Tosin Force, mutta ei varmaan eroa toiminnassa.



Kiitos, tuota toivoinkin. Tuntui vain olevan kovin tarkka B-ruuvinkin säädöstä tuo järjestelmä.

----------


## Hower

> Joo, kyllä tuo mäntien liikuttelu ja putsailu ehkä hieman auttoi, mutta kahva on edelleen huonosti palautuva ja liikkeeltään kumimainen. Takajarrun kahva on napakka, tarkka jo nopealiikkeinen.
> Saa ensi viikolla Toni tai se toinen Toni säätää tumpelofillaristin jarrut kuntoon.



Itseäni lainaten ^
Tuo aiemmin kertomani oli itseaiheutettu ongelma. Juutubevideoiden huumassa olen mennyt pumppailemaan ja painelemaan niitä mäntiä sisään. Toinen mäntä oli haljennut neljään osaan sen seurauksena. Ei kuitenkaan vuotoa, mutta ei liikkunut kunnolla. No nyt on uusi jarrusatula ehjillä männillä. Ikinä en enää koske niihin... huoltohommat jatkossa; pumppaan korkeintaan ilmaa renkaisiin tarvittaessa.

----------


## paaton

No tuo on ihan höpöä. Ei mäntää saa kyllä halkaistua sisään painamalla. Tietty ihan viisasta viedä fillari aina huoltoon, onhan se pirullisen monimutkainen laite.

Edit: Tai no kai kaiken rikki vasaralla saa. Keraamisethan nuo on...

----------


## Hower

Kyllä mä sen rikkinäisen männän Toneilla näin. Tiedä sitten olinko itse rikkonut painamisillani vai kuinka. Vasara ei ollut käytössä.
Olivat ihan tosissaan, että varovainen saa olla siinä painelussa keraamisen männän kanssa.

----------


## paaton

Joo, rikki se varmasti on ollut, sitä en epäile.

----------


## xubu

Onko tuollainen jarrusatula missä on keraamiset männät joku hi-tech satula. Kyllä tuntuu uskomattomalta, että halkeaa. Miksi se ei sitten halkea ulostullessa eli jarrruttaessa.

----------


## Hower

^No nestehän painaa sitä mäntää tasaisesti ja hellästi ulospäin. 
Minä kai sitten painelin sitä sisäänpäin epämääräisesti väärästä kohtaa (reunalta) vääränlaisella työkalulla liian ronskisti tms. 
Joo, en tiedä mutta nyt on uusi ja ehjä.

----------


## vihtis83

Jatkossa kun painelee mäntiä sisään, kannattaa pitää jarrupalat paikoillaan ja kammeta niiden välistä talttapäämeisselillä. Ei niin helpolla pitäisi mäntien hajota.

----------


## Kanuuna

On noita XT:n keraamisia ainakin halkeillut, mitä kuullut. Itsellä halkesi yhdet kesken 2018 Pirkka MTB:n. Silloin oli kyllä karmea keli, että voi hyvin olla väliin menneen möhnän ja oravaa pienempien kikkareiden aikaansaannosta. Pajalla en ole koskaan saanut rikki.

----------


## paaton

Jep. Saa olla melkoinen tumpelo jos nuo oikeasti onnistuu meisselillä vääntämällä rikkomaan. Jotain rakenteellista vikaa, tai sitten tosiaan ovat olleet jo niin jumissa, että jääneet jotenkin kanittamaan sivuttain.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Onko tuollainen jarrusatula missä on keraamiset männät joku hi-tech satula. Kyllä tuntuu uskomattomalta, että halkeaa. Miksi se ei sitten halkea ulostullessa eli jarrruttaessa.



Ei ole. Shimanoissa noita maastopuolella jostain SLX:stä lähtien. Deoressakin saattaa jo nykyään olla, ei jaksa tarkistaa. Veikkaisin, että maantiepuolella lähes kaikissa Shimanoissa on.

Voihan tuo keraaminen mäntä haljeta, jos siihen pistemäinen kova voima kohdistuu eli teräväpäinen ruuvari ei ole oikea väline.

----------


## Koheltaja

Me ollaan kaikki oltu yhtä tumpeloita ja ollaan rikottu sitä ja tätä kunnes taidot on kehittyneet, silloinkin saa jotain välillä rikki. Kun jotain rikkoo ruuvatessa niin samalla oppii mikä meni pieleen ja harvoin tulee toistettua samaa virhettä, tätä sanotaan oppimiseksi. Älä suotta luovuta vaikka epäonnistuit, seuraavalla kerralla onnistut paremmin kun sait täältä hyviä neuvoja miten painetaan männät sitään ettei niihin tule säröjä jotka halkaisevat männät.

Asiaan. Pitäisi ostaa vähintään Deore tasoinen 1x10 vaihtaja-liipasin-ketjut-kasetti, vinkkejä edullisesta kaupasta?

----------


## arctic biker

Itte en ruuvarilla mäntiä kera jarrupalojen sisään painaisi vaikka kuinka olisi puhdaskin.
Ilmausseteissä tulee muovisia kiiloja. Joskus vanerista rälläkällä hioin varuiksi vastaavia.

Ja muistelen jotta jos joutuu etukiekko irti pyörää kuskaamaan niin kiila jarruun on hyvä olla, taitaa siihenkin ihan vasittu kiila löytyä.

----------


## kauris

> Me ollaan kaikki oltu yhtä tumpeloita ja ollaan rikottu sitä ja tätä kunnes taidot on kehittyneet, silloinkin saa jotain välillä rikki. Kun jotain rikkoo ruuvatessa niin samalla oppii mikä meni pieleen ja harvoin tulee toistettua samaa virhettä, tätä sanotaan oppimiseksi. Älä suotta luovuta vaikka epäonnistuit, seuraavalla kerralla onnistut paremmin kun sait täältä hyviä neuvoja miten painetaan männät sitään ettei niihin tule säröjä jotka halkaisevat männät.
> 
> Asiaan. Pitäisi ostaa vähintään Deore tasoinen 1x10 vaihtaja-liipasin-ketjut-kasetti, vinkkejä edullisesta kaupasta?



Kun katsoo bike-discount, bike24, bike-components ja r2-bike ja valitsee noista edullisimman ei tule menemään pahasti pieleen. Saatavuus vain ajoittain edelleen ongelma maailmalla.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Olen minäkin SLX jarrujen männästä pienen palan lohkaissut, kun en jaksanut kunnon työkaluja lähteä etsimään. Bahcon siirtoleukapihdeillä yritin varovasti mäntää puristaa, niin kyllähän siitä pala lähti. 

Eli aina kannattaa laittaa joku peltipala yms siihen väliin, ettei voima kohdistu suoraa siihen keraamiseen mäntään.

----------


## J4nn3R

> Asiaan. Pitäisi ostaa vähintään Deore tasoinen 1x10 vaihtaja-liipasin-ketjut-kasetti, vinkkejä edullisesta kaupasta?



Mulla odottelee tuossa Microsiftin Advent X asennustaan, saanut ihan hyviä arvioita ja näin näppituntumalta näyttää hintaistaan paremmalta, 170-190€ ja vaikuttaa olevan saatavuutta monessa paikassa. Ketju ei kuulu kauppaan, mut taakse saa 48 piikkisen tuolla.



Lähetetty minun GM1903 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## arctic biker

> Vaikka mulla on kolme erikokoista momentti-avainta niin ranteeseeni olen luottanut.



Pientä tarkennusta, siis kammenmutterit, Bsa-keskiö etc rannemomentilla mutta kuitutanko kuitutolppa eli nää pienempää momenttia vaativat toki momenttiavaimella 
kiinni kera kitkatahnan.

Silloin kun sain hommattua isomman momentti-avaimen mielenkiinnolla vertasin?
tuloksena jotta ranteeni ja avain oli yllättävän yksimielisiä!

----------


## Bndit

Jarrujen mäntiä voi painella sisään muovisilla rengasraudoilla, Maxxiksen ”raudat” toimii siihenkin hyvin. Ei kannatta tarjota mitään metallista sinne.

----------


## duris

Shimanon keraamiset männät on joo herkkiä. Itsellä hajosi alle vuoden vanha Ultegran jarru niin, että mäntä mureni pieniksi paloiksi satulan sisään. Tuossa meni pari päivää ihmetellessä miksi ei mäntää saa painettua sisään kun koitti jarrupaloja vaihtaa kunnes sitten irrotti jumissa olleen männän ja muruja tippu lattialle.

Tuohon ei oltu vaihdettu vielä edes paloja niin ei sitä ole tullut paineltua sisään. Vähän mysteeri msitä johtu. Olsiiko viallinen yksilö tai asentajalta tipppunu lattialle tms...

Kuvassa männän sisäpuoli:

----------


## paaton

Joo, jotain tuollaista arvelen käyneen hoowerillekkin. Mäntä hajonnut vähän kerrassaan ihan yksinään.

----------


## JackOja

Eikö tässä juuri jonkun sukupolven Shimanon parempien (XT, XTR?) maastojarrujen tyyppivika ollut keraamisten mäntien halkeaminen?

----------


## arctic biker

Haulla why ceramic piston in disc brake löytyi kaikkea mielenkiintoista " Ceramic pistons for hydraulic brakes were designed in order to address the overheating problems associated with the caliper during aggressive braking using modern C/C-SiC brake discs". Tää jotta keraaminen mäntä murenee omia aikojaan  ei näemmä ylen harvinaista ole.

----------


## Hower

Vaikea mennä sanomaan mikä hajotti. 
Kun kuvailin aiemmin tuota jarruongelmaa, että kahva ottaa jo stongaan kiinni niin ennen sitä olin kait kertaalleen painellut niitä mäntiä jarrupalojen ollessa kiinni eli ei suoraa kosketusta talttapäisellä ruuvarilla keramiikkaan. Tämä tein siinä yhteydessä kun säädin jarrujen hankailua pois. En muista, että vika olisi tuon jälkeen heti ilmaantunut.
Nyt sitten ohjeita mukaillen otin jarrupalatkin pois saadakseni putsailtua niitä mäntien reunoja. En tiedä menikö lopullisesti halki siinä, mut jarruongelma oli olemassa jo ennen ronkkimista paljaseen keramiikkapintaan.

----------


## arctic biker

Raskaastikin lastatulla retkipyörällä mun on vaikea kuvitella ainakaan Suomen alamäissä että kuumenemis-ongelmaa olisi. Toinen mieleen tuleva asia jotta jos oikein pitkää reissua on tarkoitus tehdä niin mekaaniset levarit ovat erittäin järkevät.

----------


## nure

^Jep, simppelit huoltaa ja hyvät mekaaniset yhtä tehokkaat kuin keskinkertaiset hydrauliset.

----------


## xubu

> Ei ole. Shimanoissa noita maastopuolella jostain SLX:stä lähtien. Deoressakin saattaa jo nykyään olla, ei jaksa tarkistaa. Veikkaisin, että maantiepuolella lähes kaikissa Shimanoissa on.
> 
> Voihan tuo keraaminen mäntä haljeta, jos siihen pistemäinen kova voima kohdistuu eli teräväpäinen ruuvari ei ole oikea väline.



Kiitos, hyvä tietää sitten olla varovainen. Vieläkin ihmettelen miten voi valmistaa tuollaista halkeavaa tuotetta. Varsinkin kun rikkoutuvuus on jo laajasti tiedossa.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Kiitos, hyvä tietää sitten olla varovainen. Vieläkin ihmettelen miten voi valmistaa tuollaista halkeavaa tuotetta. Varsinkin kun rikkoutuvuus on jo laajasti tiedossa.



No mää olen ajanut jostain vuodesta 2015 maastossa vain ja ainoastaan Shimanon jarruilla eikä yhtään mäntää ole haljennut. Vanhimmat tällä hetkellä käytössä olevat Shimanot on vuodelta 2016 ja ehjät keraamiset männät niissä on. Ei ne nyt kaikki hajoa ja kaiken saa paskaksi väärin metodein.

----------


## Ohiampuja

On siinä varmaan hyvätkin puolensa. Onko sen lämpölaajeneminen esim vähäisempää? Esim talvipakkasella kovat jarrutukset tai toistuvat lämpöisestä pakkaseen kantamiset.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

^On. Aikoinaan oli alumiinimäntäiset Deoret läskissä ja ne jähmettyi vielä pahemmin pakkasella kuin nuo keraamisilla männillä olevat.

Näitä vehkeitä ei suunnitella Suomen oloihin. Kyllähän tuo lämpö varmaan oikeasti on ongelma, kun vedetään DH:ta tai vaikka maantiepyörällä alppeja alas 80km/h ja jarrutetaan kovaa mutkaan. No olen minä saanut Suomessakin jarrut sen verran lämpimäksi että alkoi palat haisemaan. Oli Shimanot eikä männät haljenneet  :Hymy:

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Ei ne nyt kaikki hajoa ja kaiken saa paskaksi väärin metodein.



Minä ainakin lohkaisin (onneksi) pienen palan siitä männästä ihan omalla laiskuudella. En voi mennä siitä Shimanoa syyttämään, muutenhan nuo SLX M666 jarrut ovat pelannet hienosti jo kohta 10 vuotta.   :Hymy:

----------


## K.Kuronen

Vähän vinoon painamalla voisi hyvinkin kuvitella murtavansa palan reunasta.

Keraaminen mäntä tuskin johtaa lämpöä kovin hyvin, joten syntyvä lämpö haihdutetaan levyssä ja paloissa, eikä johdeta sitä jarrusatulaan ja nesteeseen.

(mä suihkin usein jarruille pesuainetta (Rex) ja puristelen kahvoista, että jumittumista ei pääsisi kehittymään. Joka kerta tippuu mustaa)

----------


## Hower

https://www.bikeradar.com/news/shima...liper-failure/
- onhan noita muitakin.
"I was just about to go for a ride and I noticed I had a bit of rubbing on my front brake. I saw that one pad was touching the disc. I tried to push back the piston and noticed a strange gritty feeling. I sent the bike to my LBS and found a cracked piston on the far side of the disc pad. I was told that the LBS had found the same thing on other bikes with the same brakes".

Sinänsä jännä, että tuo mun pirstaleinen mäntä ei kuitenkaan päästänyt öljyä ulos. Lie ollut muodossaan sylinterin puristuksessa sen verran tiukasti.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Onhan siinä vielä tiivisteet, jotka pitää sen männän teoriassa muodossaan.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> ...
> Sinänsä jännä, että tuo mun pirstaleinen mäntä ei kuitenkaan päästänyt öljyä ulos. Lie ollut muodossaan sylinterin puristuksessa sen verran tiukasti.



Tai sitten männän haljetessa öljyt tulivat ulos ja kahva painui öljyn loppumisen vuoksi pohjaan?

----------


## Marsusram

Kerran on keraaminen mäntä lohjennut, syynä jarrupalan ja männän väliin kiilautunut kivituhkan murena.
Tuon voisi estää suojaamalla yläpuolelta, mutta jäähdytys huomioiden.

----------


## Tulluska

Millä tavoin kulunut tai kuiva ohjainlaakeri oireilee? Keulan suunnilta kuulunut jonkun aikaa erikoista narinaa ajaessa. Keulan kun nostaa ilmaan ja tankoa kääntelee niin hyvin sulavasti liikkuu ilman ylimääräsiä ääniä ja pykäliä. Jäykkä keulainen fat bike kyseessä.

----------


## nure

^Rahisee tai usein tuntuu pykälä. Avaa, puhdista ja voitele, helppo homma.

----------


## xubu

^ Mä tein just noin. Ehkä pari tonnia ajettu sen jälkeen taas ääntelee. Ehkä ne laakerit pitäis sitten vaihtaa.

----------


## nure

Talluska, halpa ja simppeli remontti, riippunee hieman laakerityypistä. Kuinka vanha ja minkä merkkinen/tyyppinen pyörä?

----------


## Tulluska

Vuoden vanha helkaman sähköläski, joo eihän se paha homma oo ollenkaan, mietin vain kun ei rahise ja pykällä niinku sanoit että vihtiikö alkaa aukaseen.

----------


## paaton

> ^ Mä tein just noin. Ehkä pari tonnia ajettu sen jälkeen taas ääntelee. Ehkä ne laakerit pitäis sitten vaihtaa.



Monasti se hiekka pääsee sinne kuidun ja laakerin ulkokuoren väliin, koska nykyisissä fillareissa ei ole enää tiivisteitä. Eli putsaa uudelleen vaan, jos laakerit eivät rohise pahasti.

Tosin ne laakeritkin ovat vakiona täyttä sekundaa kalliissakin pyörissä.

----------


## paaton

> Vuoden vanha helkaman sähköläski, joo eihän se paha homma oo ollenkaan, mietin vain kun ei rahise ja pykällä niinku sanoit että vihtiikö alkaa aukaseen.



Se ei just rahise, jos hiekkaa on siellä ulkokoolin ja rungon välissä. Painon alla sitten nitisee ja rutisee veemäisesti.

----------


## nure

^Seikka missä usein säästetään on laakerit. Laita kunnon merivaselliniä tai vastaavaa niin helpottaa. Toisaaltaan jos/kun laakeri hajoaa niin ei se riko mitään arvokkaampaa.

----------


## xubu

> Monasti se hiekka pääsee sinne kuidun ja laakerin ulkokuoren väliin, koska nykyisissä fillareissa ei ole enää tiivisteitä. Eli putsaa uudelleen vaan, jos laakerit eivät rohise pahasti.
> 
> Tosin ne laakeritkin ovat vakiona täyttä sekundaa kalliissakin pyörissä.



Joo näin pitää tehdä, varsinkin kun nyt ovat paskakelit alkaneet. Samalla vois mittailla laakereita jos niitä sitten jostain vois hommata. Huomasin viime putsauksessa laakereissa reunan olevan viistetty (siis ei suorakulmainen) niinkuin yleensä, eli varmaankin on laakereissä vähän hakemeista. Ilmeisesti merkkikohtaisia. En ole mikään laakereiden(kaan) asiantuntija.

----------


## nure

^Tod.näk. ulkoiset, ylempi 1 1/8" ja alempi joko sama tai mallia tapered 1 1/2". Jälkimmäinen yleisempi uusissa pyörissä, halvemmat käyttää ekaa vaihtoehtoa. Mittanauhalla homma selviää helposti ja tuskin mitkään "merkkikohtaiset" ovat.

----------


## xubu

^ Kiitos, olisko vielä jotain hyvää kauppaa josta tilata. Mieluummin parempi kuin halvempi. Merkkikohtaisilla ajattelin sitä että keulat varmaan ovat ehkä saman mittaisia eli laakerin sisämitta on suht vakio mutta siinä ulkokehässä vois olla eroja.

----------


## paaton

Tod näk ei mene noin.

Se laakerin malli lukee siellä laakerin kyljessä. Noita on hulluna erillaisia. Siis jos haluaa ostaa pelkät laakerit.

Foxcompilta löytyy hyvät varastot irtolaakereita ja hi5bikelta kokonaisia settejä cane creekkejä, jos tuollaiset on mahdollista asentaa.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Joo näin pitää tehdä, varsinkin kun nyt ovat paskakelit alkaneet. Samalla vois mittailla laakereita jos niitä sitten jostain vois hommata. Huomasin viime putsauksessa laakereissa reunan olevan viistetty (siis ei suorakulmainen) niinkuin yleensä, eli varmaankin on laakereissä vähän hakemeista. Ilmeisesti merkkikohtaisia. En ole mikään laakereiden(kaan) asiantuntija.



Seuraavaksi kun laakeri on esillä, niin putsaile laakerin ulkokehä hyvin ja tutkaile lukeeko siinä jotakin, mahdollisesti hyvin himmeästi. Laakerin ulkohalkaisija, tyyliin 51.9 tms, viisteiden kulmat 45x45 tai 36x45.

----------


## paaton

Jos etuhaarukassa ei ole integroitua crown racea, eli haarukan alaosa on suora, niin kannattaa ehdottomasti laittaa canen setti jossa mukana tiiviste. Tuolta se pska pääse sisään. Suurimmassa osassa uusista fillareista tuo ei vaan ole mahdollista.

----------


## paaton

> Seuraavaksi kun laakeri on esillä, niin putsaile laakerin ulkokehä hyvin ja tutkaile lukeeko siinä jotakin, mahdollisesti hyvin himmeästi. Laakerin ulkohalkaisija, tyyliin 51.9 tms, viisteiden kulmat 45x45 tai 36x45.



Jep ja sitten voi olla suoraan Mr numero joka kertoo laakerin tyypin. Esimerkiksi MR127.

https://foxcomp.fi/ohjainlaakerit

----------


## xubu

^ ^ ja ^ Kiitos, kiitos. Foxcomp näyttäö olevan vähän kaukana. Täytyy purkaa ja katsoa tarkasti laakerit tai sitten lainata autoa ja lähteä käymään laakereiden kanssa Hertsikassa, kai sinne julkisillakin pääsisi.

----------


## Bndit

Kokeilitko samalla ettei laakerissa ole välystä? Pitää varmaan narinaa ajaessa jos laakeri on liian löysällä...mutta niin kuin edellä sanottiin, simppeli homma ottaa auki ja tarkistaa miltä näyttää...

----------


## xubu

Ei ollut välyksiä, ääni vaan kuului ja parani kun avasi ja putsasi ja laittoi kasaan. Kuvakin oli toisesta laakerista.

----------


## paaton

Juu, kuidun ja laakerin välissä ei tarvitse olla isoa hiekanjyvää. Tiivistykset ovat uusissa gravelleissa naurettavia. Ei noita kuuluisi puhdistella jatkuvaan.

----------


## nure

^ Just, kun halvalla myydään niin osa osista kuraa. Määritä laakerin tyyppi niin voi tulla saksanmaalta halvemmalta kuin Hertsikan reissu.

----------


## xubu

Kun vaan sitten tietäisi mikä on laadukas laakeri ja mikä ei. Hinnanhan voi nostaa pilviin, mutta ei se aina takaa laatua. Vähän hankalaa kun ei tiedä. Laakerivalmistajista tulee yhtäkkä mieleen vain SKF, jonka luulisi olevan laadukas valmistaja, mutta löytyykö niiltä fillariin sopivia laakereita.

----------


## paaton

> Kun vaan sitten tietäisi mikä on laadukas laakeri ja mikä ei. Hinnanhan voi nostaa pilviin, mutta ei se aina takaa laatua. Vähän hankalaa kun ei tiedä. Laakerivalmistajista tulee yhtäkkä mieleen vain SKF, jonka luulisi olevan laadukas valmistaja, mutta löytyykö niiltä fillariin sopivia laakereita.



Eikä se tuosta laakerista niin ole kiinni, jos siis se hiekka pääsee sinne kuiturungon sisään. Tiivistys on vaan nykyisissä fillareissa luokattoman huono.

Cane Creekin laakerit kannattaa tsekata. Yleensä sieltä kyllä löytyy sopivat, mutta voi olla, että joutuu samalla uusimaan yläkorkkia ja kiristysrengastakin. Itse kävisin laakereiden kanssa hi5bikella.

Laitoin omaan gravelliin canen rosteriset hellbenderit, jossa tuli mukana tuo tiiviste haarukan alle. Yhtään kertaa ei ole tarvinnut nyt putsata enää keulaa. Tsekkasin kesällä laakerit, eikä noissa ollut mitään sanomista. Ja tärkein tosiaan tuo, ettei se hiekkavelli enää pääse alalaakerin ja emäputken väliin. Tuohon ei pelkkä laakerin vaihto auta mitään.

----------


## paaton

Eli jos siellä on tämä integroitu crown race, niin väliin ei vaan saa enää mitään tiivistettä. Aivan typerä keksintö rospuuttoajan fillareihin.

----------


## Kanuuna

> On noita XT:n keraamisia ainakin halkeillut, mitä kuullut. Itsellä halkesi yhdet kesken 2018 Pirkka MTB:n. Silloin oli kyllä karmea keli, että voi hyvin olla väliin menneen möhnän ja oravaa pienempien kikkareiden aikaansaannosta. Pajalla en ole koskaan saanut rikki.



Tässä omista männistä muruset.

----------


## xubu

> Eli jos siellä on tämä integroitu crown race, niin väliin ei vaan saa enää mitään tiivistettä. Aivan typerä keksintö rospuuttoajan fillareihin.



Tuollaisesta se taisi minunkin näyttää, jos oikein muistan. Täytyy käydä siellä hi5:lla, kun seuraavan kerran puran systeemin. Nyt huvittais vaan ajella, mulla ei oo kuin yksi fillari. Joillakin täällä foorumilla tuntuu olevan vähintään yksi joka viikonpäivälle. Värinkin voi valita päivän kirkkauden tai harmauden mukaan :Hymy: .

----------


## paaton

Joo, kyllä nitä fillareita sen verran pitää olla, ettei ajot lopu yhden kosahtamiseen.

Minäkin olin juuri aikeissa myydä vanhan trekin pois, mutta on se lokaripyörä vaan kiva olla erikseen.

----------


## Nisunen

https://i.postimg.cc/xdgzmfMM/IMG-20221001-WA0000.jpg mikähän akselikiinnitys tämä on nimeltään ja mistä saisi tähän sopivat kammet?

----------


## arctic biker

Kammen pultista päätellen vanha kunnon nelikantti, square taper bottom brackett.

----------


## nure

^ Juuri niin  kuin kollega sanoo, vanha kunnon nelikantti. Ulosvetäjän tarvit, jos ei itsellä niin lainaa jostain.

----------


## arctic biker

Nelikanttikeskiökään täysin ongelmaton ole. On kaksi standardia japsien Jis ja enempi eurooppalainen Iso. Akselin viisteissä on eroa. Myös kampisetit voi vaatia eri pituista akselia.
Nyt ois hyvä selvittää mitkä kammet on kyseessä, ainakin Shimanolla on tyyppimerkintä kammen sisäpuolella,maasto vai maantie, monilehtinen pakka jne.

Jollei kammen tyyppiä saada varmistettua niin helpointa vois olla hommata uudet kammet ja niille varmasti passaava  uusi keskiölaakeri. 

Sekin vielä että tämmöisellä harrastajasaitilla nelikanttikeskiö on muinaismuisto! Ittekin rapia 20 vuotta viimeksi moisen kanssa värkännyt, silloin päädyin ostamaan Shimanon halpis Hollowtech kammet laakereineen. Edellistä kertaa en ees muista, päätellen kun kammenpultteja on pakissa niin kai olen.


No nyt lienee pyörän keskiömuhvi BSA,  monien mielestä se ongelmattomin.

----------


## nure

Nelikantissa oikeastaan ole mitään vikaa kunhan ei halvimpiin nimettömiin lankea, entisessä Rossariossa, joka vielä liikenteessä niin keskiöllä tod.näk. ajattu muutamia kertoja maapallon ympäri.
Kuulun niihin moniin joka kumartaa BSA:n puolesta, helppo asennus, kestävä ja valikoimaa löytyy.

----------


## Kamaha

Kysymys ketjuista. Ajattelin hankkia varastoon tulevaa varten varaketjun, kyseessä sähköpyörä. Mitä pitää ottaa huomioon uutta hankkiessa? Nyt on paikallaan kmc e.9 sport optimoitu ketju, näin valmistajan sivujen mukaan, pakat ja vaihtajat Shimano. Voiko tämmöiseen laittaa jotain "vastaavaa" tilalle, lenkkien määrä varmastikin pitää olla sama mitä paikallaan olevassa.

----------


## TERU

On ihan oikeakin, suositeltukin ketju:
https://www.bike-discount.de/en/kmc-...-9-speed-chain

----------


## JackOja

> ...lenkkien määrä varmastikin pitää olla sama mitä paikallaan olevassa.



Ketju katkaistaan sopivaan mittaan. Kaupasta ei tule sopivan mittaista (paitsi jos uskomaton munkki).

----------


## nure

^^^Siis ketjun merkillä mitään merkitystä, Tuo TERUn suosittama varmaan hyvä valinta, itse vuosia käyttänyt ko. valmistajan ketjuja ilman moitteita. 

Ketjunhan joutuu lyhentämään ja nykyään melkein kaikki pikalukollisia niin voi lyhentää vaikka pätkittäin sopiviksi. Jostain keskustelusta löytynee kymmeniä tapoja määrittää oikea mitta.

----------


## Kamaha

Kiitoksia vastauksista. Nyt on taas vähän viisaampi näissä asioissa. Tilasin linkin ketjun ja muutakin sälää taas vaihteeksi samalla kertaa.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Jostain keskustelusta löytynee kymmeniä tapoja määrittää oikea mitta.



Niin ja fiksu määrittää sen vanhan ketjun perusteella, kun sellainen on.

----------


## nure

^Jos alkuperäiset on sopivan mittaiset, niinkin on käynyt ettei ole.

----------


## arctic biker

> ^Jos alkuperäiset on sopivan mittaiset, niinkin on käynyt ettei ole.



Tosiaankin ei aina ole, parikin kertaa ilmaantunut talliinni törkeästi väärän mittaisia ketjuja.

----------


## nure

^Niinpä, usein valmiissa pyörissä pieniä seikkoja mitkä ei kunnossa, eikä aina kannata olettaa niin.  Onneksi pikalukoilla helppo kikkailla mieleisen pituisiksi.

----------


## TERU

Niinpä, lähdettiin Saimaankierrokselle ja kaveri oli ostanut juuri hienon Rossanon perhostankoineen, ihan laadukkaasta kaupasta vielä ja ammattitaitoinen oli lappeenrantalainen kasaamokin. Ensimmäisissä jyrkissä nosussa totesi ketjun jääneen niin pitkäksi, että rissat menivät "solmuun"  kun oli niin pitkäksi jätetty. Heti käytiin lyhentämään kun tietenkin tarvittavat kalut oli mukana. Ei mitään vahinkoa kehkeytynyt

Hieno pyörä muutoin, jolla kaveri ajoi sittemmin paljon.

Sopivan mittaiseksi todettua ketjua sopii käyttää mallina kun uudesta oikeastaan aina pitää pätkä poistaa.

----------


## Trecu

Mitä letkua käyttäisit apuna ja suosittelisit vaihdevaijerin ujuttamisessa rungon läpivienneissä?

----------


## paaton

Joko vaijerinkuorta, tai sisälineria, mitä tulee runkojen mukana. Tuota taisi saada shimanolta uutenakin.

----------


## nure

^Lineri ihan ok kunhan sen saa ensin pujotettua. Fillaritorilla jossain vaiheessa joku myi settiä tuota varten. Mielenkiintoista hommaa, joku menee kuin laulaen ja joku ei.

----------


## JackOja

> ^Lineri ihan ok kunhan sen saa ensin pujotettua. Fillaritorilla jossain vaiheessa joku myi settiä tuota varten. Mielenkiintoista hommaa, joku menee kuin laulaen ja joku ei.



Lineri ujutetaan siihen vanhaan vaijeriin ennenku kiskotaan se pois. Sitten uusi vaijeri linerin sisään ja lineri pois. Helppoa kuin perunan kuoriminen.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Saahan tuota lineriä vaikka miltä valmistajalta metritavarana ja kuten Jack tuossa toteaa niin lineri ujutetaan rungon läpi vanhan vaijerin avulla.

----------


## nure

^Sorry herrat, ajattelin taas uutta runkoa... Oli tuollainen Merlin brändätty kiinanrunko ja oli kyllä urakka kun joka mutkassa oli laminoinnista jäänyttä roskaa edessä, tuli jopa viemärirassi mieleen että saisi liikkumaan eteenpäin...

----------


## JackOja

> ^Sorry herrat, ajattelin taas uutta runkoa...



Eikö kaikissa uusissa rungoissa olekaan sitä lineria laitettu valmiiksi? Melko huonoa palvelua.

----------


## paaton

No on tosiaan. Kiinalaisissakin.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Ja vanha pölynimuri ja hammaslanka kikka toimii aina.

----------


## Trecu

Kiitos vastauksista joita tulikin monta,ja siis ilmeisesti jotain tämänlaista? 
https://www.bike-components.de/en/Ja...e-Sets-p71877/


Ole säästynyt ihme kyllä kokonaan vaijerien vaihdoilta kaikissa pyörissä ja nyt olisi ensimmäinen kerta noin 10 000 kilsaa ajetulla, Vieläkin pelaisi mut alkanut rispaantua takavaijtajan juuresta ja turha enää venytellä. Tuossa kuukausi sitten ensimmäisen kerran käänsin vaijeria kireämmälle 1/4 kierrosta.
Joka tapauksessa on nämä veijerit nykyään aika kestäviä

----------


## paaton

Niin se riippuu kahvoista ja pyörästä. Shimanon maantiekahvoissa ne kestää muutaman tonnin.

----------


## nure

Jack, kolmesta rungossa yhdessä oli ja neljäs käytetty, onneksi siihen sähköinen.

----------


## hsr

Toimiiko KMC:n pikalukko Shimanon ketjussa?

----------


## TERU

Toimii, pakan ratasluku vain huomioitavaa. Tai siis ketju.

----------


## Koheltaja

Kesällä erään liikkeen myyjä väitti että KMC tekee Shimanon ketjut, sitä en tiedä pitääkö paikkansa vai ei mutta KMC 12 ketjuun menee Shimanon lukot joten miksei myös toisinpäin.

----------


## nure

^Jos tekee niin luulisi että Shimanon valikoimista löytyisi samankaltaisia ketjuja kuin KMC:n paremmat... Lukot sopii kyllä keskenään.

----------


## petewow

Jos kammet sopii 68mm/73mm keskiöön, niin pitääkö tuota kapeampaa käytettäessä laittaa jotain spacereita väliin? Vai meneekö kampi vaan "syvemmälle".
Ohjeen mukaan tuonne väliin ei tulisi, kuin nuo pölysuojat.


https://dassets.shimano.com/content/...100-1-4668.pdf

----------


## Kuminauha

Ohan tuossa 3x 2,5mm spaceria.

----------


## petewow

> Ohan tuossa 3x 2,5mm spaceria.



Mutta nehän on keskiössä, eikä kammen ja keskiön välissä..?

----------


## paaton

> Mutta nehän on keskiössä, eikä kammen ja keskiön välissä..?



Niin se keskiö leviää 5mm, kun bsa kuppien alle laitetaan nuo rikat.

----------


## Kuminauha

> Mutta nehän on keskiössä, eikä kammen ja keskiön välissä..?



Niin ne kammet on aina sen 73, spacereilla sopii sitten 68 runkoon.

----------


## Marsusram

73mm keskiömuhviin tulee yksi rinkula, voi ketjulinjan mukaan valita puolen. 68mm keskiömuhvissa käytetään kaikki kolme. 
Ohjeen kuvassa osa 7 "spacer"

----------


## miq

Uusi pyörä tuli Sram Rival etaö 12s XDR kombolla. Vanhat kiekot Shimano 11s hubilla. Riittääkö jos laitan vanhoille kiekoille Shimano 12s kasetin vai pitääkö vaihtaa XDR hubi myös ja Sram kasetti? Huomaako vaihtaessa tai ajaessa eroa Shimano HG vs Sram XDR kasettien kanssa?

----------


## hsr

Harkitsen toisten kiekkojen hankintaa sähkötäpäriin nastarenkaille. Pyörän paino n. 19 kg, kuski 100 kg. Pitäisi olla n. 30 mm sisäleveät, 29 tuumaiset, boost-navat, edessä 15 mm ja takana 12 mm läpiakseli, HG vapaaratas, 6-bolt jarrulevykiinnitys. Olisiko ehdotuksia?

----------


## Zykkel

> Harkitsen toisten kiekkojen hankintaa sähkötäpäriin nastarenkaille. Pyörän paino n. 19 kg, kuski 100 kg. Pitäisi olla n. 30 mm sisäleveät, 29 tuumaiset, boost-navat, edessä 15 mm ja takana 12 mm läpiakseli, HG vapaaratas, 6-bolt jarrulevykiinnitys. Olisiko ehdotuksia?



Tässä yhdet: Hakutulokset 29" Rodi Tryp 30 - Mototrade.fi verkkokauppa tai Saksasta hiukan halvemmalla 35mm leveät: XLC Evo Rodi Tryp 35 15x110mm 12x148mm Disc Laufradsatz TubelessR Boost MTB 29"+ | eBay Itse tilasin Saksasta samaan tarkoitukseen juuri 21mm leveät XLC Evo Rodi Black Rockit. Tulivat noin viikossa ja nyt jo asennusvalmiina odottamassa tulevaa talvea.

----------


## ViP

> Uusi pyörä tuli Sram Rival etaö 12s XDR kombolla. Vanhat kiekot Shimano 11s hubilla. Riittääkö jos laitan vanhoille kiekoille Shimano 12s kasetin vai pitääkö vaihtaa XDR hubi myös ja Sram kasetti? Huomaako vaihtaessa tai ajaessa eroa Shimano HG vs Sram XDR kasettien kanssa?



Omaa kokemusta ei ole, mutta ulkomaan foorumeilla jotkut ovat saaneet Shimanon 12-v pakan toimimaan Sramin axs vaihtajan kanssa. Shimanon takapakka tarvitsee kuitenkin kaveriksi Shimanon 12-v ketjun eli Sramin flattop ei toimi. (?) Jos eturatas on Sramin myös sen saattanee joutua vaihtamaan Shimano-yhteensopivaksi.

Ei oo helppoa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Kuminauha

Shimanon 12s kasettia vaan ei saa tohon 11s hubiin.

EDIT: Korjaus...kyllähän ne maantiepuolen 12s kasetit toimii.

----------


## miz

Tässä yllä kiteytyy hyvin syyt miksi otin uuden maastopyörän 1x11 vaihteilla.
Ja vielä bonuksena 10 piikkisen rattaan poisjättäminen.

----------


## Hower

Joko ne ovaalinmuotoiset eturattaat on menneet pois muodista?
t. - trendipelle

----------


## JackOja

> Joko ne ovaalinmuotoiset eturattaat on menneet pois muodista?
> t. - trendipelle



Eivät. Toimivat edelleen mainiosti.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Itse en huomaa edes eroa enää onko pyörässä ovaali vai pyöreä.

----------


## nure

^Totta tuokin mutta onkohan tarkoituskaan? Montaa muutakaan asiaa ei huomaa vaikka toimivat. Kiva kuitenkin katsella sitä.

----------


## jalkkis

Toiseen takakiekkoon pakkaa mietin. Toisessa nyt suurin 34. Paljonkohan pienempi pakka voisi olla, ettei sama ketju olisi liian löysä? Edessä kompaktikammet ja takana vaihtajana 11sp Ultegra. Assulla ja korkeintaan hyvillä hiekkateillä ajelut.

----------


## kauris

Hmm. Siis eihän se (edit. siis ketju tarkoitan, ettei tässä nyt aleta eksymään ihan väärille aiheille) ole liian löysä jos ja kun se pakan pienin ratas ei juurikaan muutu kuitenkaan. Eihän se vaikuta, että isoimpien rattaiden koko on pienempi ja pakka siten vain tiheämmällä hammastuksella.

----------


## paaton

Ei niin. Kunhan ei säädä b-ruuvia se pienemmän pakan mukaan.

Vaihtaja jää kauemmaksi ja se voi sitten vaikuttaa jotain tai sitten ei.

----------


## Kuminauha

Olipa outoa. Huomasin renkaanvaihdon yhteydessä että dt swissin hx1900 etukiekosta kuuluu helinää ravistelessa, ikäänkuin vannekehän sisällä olisi jotain irtonaista. Noh aikani kun helistelin ja pinseteillä sain venttiilireiästä kalastettua tälläsen alumiinisen rinkulan. Mistähän on peräisin?

Voisiko olla jonku nippelin alta karannu prikka? Ulkohalkaisija 8,5mm ja sisäreikä 5,5mm.

----------


## jalkkis

^^^ ja ^^Haha, totta! Vähän kuin jäisi vaan pari ratasta pois. Ellei nyt löysempi ketju enempi ristiin ajettuna tuo jotain ilmiöitä. En uso. Toisin päin olisi eri juttu, jos ketju olisi liian lyhyt.



Lähetetty minun XQ-BC52 laitteesta Tapatalkilla we

----------


## xubu

^^ Newmen vanteissa käytetään kuvan mukaisia prikkoja. Hyvin oot saanu venttiilin reiästä kalastettua tuon pois.

----------


## Kuminauha

^Toi oli vaan jonku millin paksunen. Sain sen nipistetttyä pinseteillä kasaan että mahtu läpi venan reiästä. Varmaan kiekon kasauksessa tippunu sinne sisään enkä oo vaan ennen huomannu.

Aika tovin sain helistellä, että se tuli just sen reiän kohalle silleen, että valon kanssa sain nypättyä kiinni.

----------


## J4nn3R

Siirränkö 2x > 1x muutoksessa yhden vai kaksi laakerikupin alusprikkaa vetopuolelta toiselle puolelle, että ketjulinja ois kohdillaan? Alunperin oli kaks prikkaa vetopuolella ja yks toisella, eli säätövaraa on. Ainoo ratas tulee ison rattaan paikalle.

Tossahan tota vissiin tarvii säätää, kun 3x:iä vaan laittanu aiemmin ja niissähän ei tarvii asiaa pohtia kun laittaa limpun keskirattaan kohdalle. Tän vissiin vois mitatakin tai todeta kokeilemalla, mut en varmaan tässäkään hommassa oo eka joka tekee ni laiskana taas utelen viisaammilta.

Lähetetty minun GM1903 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## nure

^Samat kammet? Jos niin miksi muuttaa?

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Toiseen takakiekkoon pakkaa mietin. Toisessa nyt suurin 34. Paljonkohan pienempi pakka voisi olla, ettei sama ketju olisi liian löysä? Edessä kompaktikammet ja takana vaihtajana 11sp Ultegra. Assulla ja korkeintaan hyvillä hiekkateillä ajelut.



Vaihdoin 11-34 pakan tilalle 11-30 pakan enkä jaksanut säätöihin koskea. Hyvin se toimii.

----------


## jalkkis

> Vaihdoin 11-34 pakan tilalle 11-30 pakan enkä jaksanut säätöihin koskea. Hyvin se toimii.



Joo, voisit varmaan tarvittaessa lyhentää napsun ketjuakin, jos on tarkoitus pysyä tuossa.. Vanha Rival 2x10 tykkäsi toimia täsmällisemmin, kun ketju oli mahdollisimman lyhyt. Mutta kaiketi nää nykyiset vaihtajat eivät ole niin kranttuja?

Lähetetty minun XQ-BC52 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## J4nn3R

> ^Samat kammet? Jos niin miksi muuttaa?



2x ei oo kumpikaan ratas keskellä, oisko se sen 7mm toi noitten väli niin räknäsin että pitäis saada siis 3,5mm sisemmäs vetopuolen kampea kun tulee 0-offsetin rattaan tilalle toinen samanmoinen. Yhden spacerin siirto riittänee.

Lähetetty minun GM1903 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## nure

^Tuo ketjulinja ei ole niin ronkeli, kun kammet helppo irroittaa niin voit kyllä suht silmämääräisesti spacerit asettaa. Tietenkin joku insinööri on toista mieltä mutta itse olin jo rakentanut muutaman pyörän onnistuneesti ennen kuin kuulin edes moisesta.

Ps. Toisaaltaan, koska kuulitte eka kerran määritelmän stack/reach?

----------


## J4nn3R

^Itekin tuli ekan kerran tenkkspoota tuon kanssa vasta joitain vuosia sitten, tuli summissa kasattua semmonen kombo 3x kammilla 2x pyörään että ei toiminut oikeen mitenkään päin. Ni aattelin jos nyt työn alla olevan projektin koittas saada kerralla tontille.

Lähetetty minun GM1903 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Rusty

Aikoinaan vaihtelin omaan Meridaan kampisarja ja jotenkin sain pääteltyä sen olevan SHIMANO FC-M171  joka ilmeisesti oli oikea kun sen sai asennettua ja on toiminut. Nyt pitäisi keksiä mikä Insera Nyx 29:ssä mahtaisi olla..netin joidenkin tietojen mukaan  voisi olla FC-TY301.  Olisiko vinkkiä varmaan tunnistamiseen? Hammasmäärät 22-32-42.

----------


## Kanuuna

Eikös siellä kammen sisäpuolella näy Shimpoissa aina valumerkintä? Siis valetuissa kammissa.

----------


## Rusty

> Eikös siellä kammen sisäpuolella näy Shimpoissa aina valumerkintä? Siis valetuissa kammissa.



Täytypä käydä katselemassa. Toivottavasti on.... ja olihan ihan selvästi merkitty FC-M311.

----------


## tchegge_

> Olipa outoa. Huomasin renkaanvaihdon yhteydessä että dt swissin hx1900 etukiekosta kuuluu helinää ravistelessa, ikäänkuin vannekehän sisällä olisi jotain irtonaista. Noh aikani kun helistelin ja pinseteillä sain venttiilireiästä kalastettua tälläsen alumiinisen rinkulan. Mistähän on peräisin?
> 
> Voisiko olla jonku nippelin alta karannu prikka? Ulkohalkaisija 8,5mm ja sisäreikä 5,5mm.



https://r2-bike.com/DT-Washer-Nipple...ims-PHR-Washer

DTswissin prikalta vaikuttaa. 

Lähetetty minun laitteesta Takapalkilla

----------


## Kuminauha

^No tuohan se on, siellä on dt tehtaalla ollu vähän tärisevät kädet jollain...

----------


## Kamaha

Taas joutuu viisaammilta kysymään, kun ei ite ymmärrä. Potilaana taas giant yamahan muotilla, taitaa olla pw-ce. Kaikki mutta rojut tähän onkin löytynyt, mutta eturatas ja kammet uupuu. Giantin sivuilla kerrotaan kampisarjaksi, kanttinen akseli, FSA Comet E-Bike crank arm set, ja eturattaaksi FSA MegaTooth Direct-mount 1X steel 36T hampainen. Mistä löytyy oikeat, koittanut netistä etsiä, mutta valikoimaa on ihan liikaa ja ei vain tiedä mistä oikeat löytyy.

----------


## SuccessFactor

Onkos porukoilla Ekarin jarruista kokemuksia? Yksi spiderin ja roottorin yhdistävistä niiteistä löystynyt, joka johtaa ikävänoloiseen nytkähtämiseen jarruttaessa silloin kun palat osuu löysän niitin sektorille. Pyörä on takuunalainen ja oletettavasti menee koko levy vaihtoon takuun piikkiin. Toivottavasti oli vaan maanantaikappale eikä tyyppivika. On muuten tuo Ekarin takavaihtaja hullun herkkä oikeista säädöistä, tuntuu että pitää joka lenkin jälkeen antaa mikrometritason paijausta johonkin suuntaan että suostuu vaihtamaan smuutisti. Ehkä tolla ajelee vielä niin pitkään kunnes 1x13 etap axs tulee saataville  :Hymy:

----------


## Arosusi

Levyjarrunöösin kysymys.
Nykyisin maantiekahva + jarru setit on FM jarruilla. Voiko noiden kahvojen kanssa käyttää PM jarruja?

----------


## nure

^No miksei.

----------


## jame1967

Voiko 12 vaihteisissa käyttää eri merkkisiä ketjuja ? Lähinnä tarkoitus käyttää campan ketjuja sen paremman kestävyyden takia .
Onko muuten kokemusta , ainakin 11 pykäläisessä vielä toimii .
Siis chimpan slx käytössä 12 v .

----------


## Kanuuna

> Voiko 12 vaihteisissa käyttää eri merkkisiä ketjuja ? Lähinnä tarkoitus käyttää campan ketjuja sen paremman kestävyyden takia .
> Onko muuten kokemusta , ainakin 11 pykäläisessä vielä toimii .
> Siis chimpan slx käytössä 12 v .



Laita mieluummin X01/XX1 Eagle.

----------


## Aakoo

> Levyjarrunöösin kysymys.
> Nykyisin maantiekahva + jarru setit on FM jarruilla. Voiko noiden kahvojen kanssa käyttää PM jarruja?



Tämä riippuu vähän mitkä kahvat? Luulisin että kaikki saa helpommin tai vaikeammin toimimaan.

----------


## nure

^Hydrauliset vai mekaaniset jarrut? Miksi vaihtaisit?

----------


## Aakoo

^No en ole alkuperäinen kysyjä, mutta jos vaihtaa runkoon mihin menee vain PM jarrut...

----------


## Arosusi

> Tämä riippuu vähän mitkä kahvat? Luulisin että kaikki saa helpommin tai vaikeammin toimimaan.



Sorry, tuli kiireessä ja tietämättömänä vähän epämääräinen kysymys.
Esim Shimanon 8000 sarja. Voiko Ultegran kahvat parittaa XT jarrujen kanssa. Onko niissä sama "vetosuhde" eli pumppaako kahva samanlailla nestettä jarruihin eli jarruvaste on samanlainen kuin XT kahvoilla? Ja letkut samoja eli liitokset kahvojen ja jarrujen päässä samanlaiset? Tai jotain muuta poikkeavaa?

----------


## paaton

Toimii joo. Vanhemmissa maantiepyörissähän onkin pm ja samat satulat mitä maastureissa. Sitten taas nyt uusiin maastureihin on tullut myös flat mounteja.

Letkut käy ristiin mutta niitä liitoskikkareita on kyllä erimallisia.

----------


## JackOja

Sit jos haluaa hienoa ja hintavaa voi laittaa Hopen RX:t.

----------


## tsude

Shimanon deore 10-vaihteinen pitää "naksuvaa" ääntä kakkosvaihteella, vaatiiko siis säätöä  :Hymy:

----------


## Kanuuna

Joko vaihtajan säätöä tai korvakkeen suoristusta.

----------


## Kettni

Päivitin pyörään uudet voimasiirron osat ja nyt pyörittäessä ketju rutisee uudella eturattaalla. Meneekö ohi sisäänajolla vai mistä voisi johtua? 

Deore M6100 pakka, Slx M7100 ketjut ja Garbaduk ovaali hg+ yhteensopiva eturatas.

----------


## nure

^Jos säädöt kohdillaan niin pyyhi ketjusta asennusrasva ja voitele uudelleen jollakin asiaan kuuluvalla rasvalla, siitä itse alottaisin.

----------


## TheMiklu

Ehkä turhaa mainita mutta toki voi äännellä myös jos narrow-wide rattaan hampaat ei ole synkassa ketjun kanssa ts. rattaan paxu hammas pitää osua samaan ketjun kanssa.

----------


## JackOja

Meneehän se ketju takavaihtajan häkissä oikeaa reittiä? Moni on reitittänyt väärältä puolelta tuota merkittyä kohtaa ja sitten ihmetellään.

----------


## nure

^Täytyy myöntää että itsellkin joskus käynyt noin kun ei ollut kunnon telinettä ja jossain pyörän vieressä kyykkien säätelin.

----------


## TERU

Kahdessa tehtaan kasaamassa on ollut tuo sama virhe!
Jääköön merkki mainitsematta.

----------


## Gargamel

Itse olen onnistunut reitittämään ketjun myös tuon häkinpuolikkaan toisessa päässä olevan täpän väärältä puolelta. 

Samassa asennukseessa tosin ketju meni myös seatstayn väärältä puolelta

----------


## Rusty

Vaijerit ja jonkun pätkät suojakuorta voisi vaihdella...mutta mitä kannattaa laittaa? Pyörä Meridan hybridi, Acera 3x8. Tämmönen olisi Prisman hyllyssä Shimano SIS40 vaihdevaijerisetti - Prisma verkkokauppa

----------


## kauris

Voit käyttää tuota settiä ihan hyvin.

----------


## nure

^Biltemalla aikoinaan oli ihan ok setti jossa kaikki tarvittava. Kyllä tuo ehdottamasi toimii myös.

----------


## +€+

Olisko kellään tietoa mikä on kierteen nousu kuvan polkimien päätymutterissa? Tuo vasenkätinen mutteri tippu johonkin ja uusi pitäisi tilata. On tuossa kyllä parin korttelin päässä ruuvikauppakin mutta kerran kävin ja venasin puoli tuntia kassalla ja luovutin. Ruuvikauppa on auki vain silloin kun olen töissä eikä nappais kovin montaa ruokatuntia jonotella tuolla josko pääsis kassalle asti...

----------


## laattamaa

> Päivitin pyörään uudet voimasiirron osat ja nyt pyörittäessä ketju rutisee uudella eturattaalla. Meneekö ohi sisäänajolla vai mistä voisi johtua? 
> 
> Deore M6100 pakka, Slx M7100 ketjut ja Garbaduk ovaali hg+ yhteensopiva eturatas.



Voip olla ratas sen verran kulahtanu että rutisee, itellä teki läski kesällä saman kun vaihoin ketjun eli meni ovaalikin vaihtoon. 

Lähetetty minun JSN-L21 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## nure

^Tuossahan vaihdettiin koko voimansiirto, pakka, ketju ja ratas...

----------


## marco1

> Olisko kellään tietoa mikä on kierteen nousu kuvan polkimien päätymutterissa? Tuo vasenkätinen mutteri tippu johonkin ja uusi pitäisi tilata. On tuossa kyllä parin korttelin päässä ruuvikauppakin mutta kerran kävin ja venasin puoli tuntia kassalla ja luovutin. Ruuvikauppa on auki vain silloin kun olen töissä eikä nappais kovin montaa ruokatuntia jonotella tuolla josko pääsis kassalle asti...
> 
> 
> http://ibb.co/StMYVH1
> https://ibb.co/StMYVH1



Tutun näköinen poljin, eri merkeillä myytynä löytyy tuollaisia itseltäkin. Itselläkin alkoi mutterit tippua ja se johtui siitä että akselit oli vääntyneet. Tällöin poljin toimii ajaessa isona hylsynä ja pyörittää mutterit auki.

----------


## Tommy

Työmatkapyörässä vetäisi takajarrun toinen mäntä ihan jumiin, enkä saanut sitä liikkumaan kunnolla edes pitkällä liottamisella. Takajarru siis laahaa ihan kunnolla, eikä säätö auta. Jarrut (Stroker Ryde) alkavat olla muutenkin aikalailla ehtoopuolella, joten uusien hankinta on siis edessä. Katselin Bike-Discountista, että Shimano BR-MT200 olisi tällä hetkellä halvin jarrusetti. Tarvitseekos minun ostaa sen lisäksi muuta kuin uudet levyt, jos laitan kumpaankin päähän 160-millisen? Nyt pyörässä on takana 160-millinen levy ilman adapteria ja edessä 180-millinen adapterin kanssa.

----------


## Zykkel

> Työmatkapyörässä vetäisi takajarrun toinen mäntä ihan jumiin, enkä saanut sitä liikkumaan kunnolla edes pitkällä liottamisella. Takajarru siis laahaa ihan kunnolla, eikä säätö auta. Jarrut (Stroker Ryde) alkavat olla muutenkin aikalailla ehtoopuolella, joten uusien hankinta on siis edessä. Katselin Bike-Discountista, että Shimano BR-MT200 olisi tällä hetkellä halvin jarrusetti. Tarvitseekos minun ostaa sen lisäksi muuta kuin uudet levyt, jos laitan kumpaankin päähän 160-millisen? Nyt pyörässä on takana 160-millinen levy ilman adapteria ja edessä 180-millinen adapterin kanssa.



Jarrutusteho laskee huomattavasti jos eteen pienemmän levyn vaihdat. Samasta putiikista löytyisi myös levyt halvalla.  Tässä olisi vain hiukan kalliimmalla hyvällä hinta/laatusuhteella paremmat jarrut. Shimano BL-MT401/BR-MT410 Disc Brake Set Disc Brake - Sets | Bike-Discount tai mustilla kahvoilla Shimano BL-MT401/BR-MT410 Disc Brake Set Disc Brake - Sets | Bike-Discount nämä on jo valmiiksi ilmatut. Sieltä kahvan päästä vain letkun katkaisu oikeaan pituuteen ja insertti sisään. Kaikki tarvittavat osat on paketissa mukana. Näihin sopisi hyvin Shimano SM-RT56 6-Bolt Disc Rotor Brake Rotor Discs | Bike-Discount tai Shimano SM-RT54 Center-Lock Disc Rotor Brake Rotor Discs | Bike-Discount levyt, riippuen mikä on levyn kiinnitys.

----------


## Tommy

Halusin lähinnä varmistuksen, että tarvitseeko tuohon ostaa jotain adapteria vai menevätkö jarrut heittämällä kiinni rungon ja haarukan kiinnityskohtiin. Itse olettaisin, että menee. Mitä jarrutustehoon tulee, luulen uuden jarrun olevan tehokkaampi jopa pienemmällä levyllä. Nuo Rydet eivät nimittäin ikinä ole olleet erityisen tehokkaat jarrut, mutta hyvin niiden kanssa on pärjätty. Maastossa työmatkapyörällä ei siis ajeta, vaan ajelu koostuu lähinnä työmatkasta ja kuntolenkeistä maantiellä/hiekkatiellä. Ps. yritän saada homman päätökseen mahdollisimman halvalla, muutama kymppikin lisää on siis liikaa.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Zykkel

> Halusin lähinnä varmistuksen, että tarvitseeko tuohon ostaa jotain adapteria vai menevätkö jarrut heittämällä kiinni rungon ja haarukan kiinnityskohtiin. Itse olettaisin, että menee. Mitä jarrutustehoon tulee, luulen uuden jarrun olevan tehokkaampi jopa pienemmällä levyllä. Nuo Rydet eivät nimittäin ikinä ole olleet erityisen tehokkaat jarrut, mutta hyvin niiden kanssa on pärjätty. Maastossa työmatkapyörällä ei siis ajeta, vaan ajelu koostuu lähinnä työmatkasta ja kuntolenkeistä maantiellä/hiekkatiellä. Ps. yritän saada homman päätökseen mahdollisimman halvalla, muutama kymppikin lisää on siis liikaa.



Jos on alla olevan kuvan mukainen jarrusatulan kiinnitys, niin menee heittämällä kiinni. Jos siis uudet levyt hommaat niin 180mm ja 160mm levyjen hintaero on muutama euro. Voi osoittautua myöhemmin vääräksi paikaksi säästää jos alat sen takia levyn kokoa pienentämään. Jos levyt eivät vielä ole vaihtokunnossa, niin nuo Shimano BR-MT200 jarrut sopii lähes varmasti heittämällä myös niin vanhoihin levyihin.

----------


## Tommy

Juu, tuollainen se on. Vanha levy on toki vielä hyvässä kunnossa, joten tarvittaessa sen voi vaihtaa takaisin.

----------


## HellFEtti

Mikä ihme voi vikana olla, kun Helkama fe11 fättiin vaihdoin voimansiirron linkglide takapaakkaan, takavaihtajaan ja vaihdevipuun ja on myös Shimanon linkglide hässäkkään kuuluvat ketjutkin, mutta en saa vaihteita mitenkään kohdalleen säädettyä? Vaidevaijerin vetäsin vanhaan suojakuoreen, mutta ei kai se nyt voi olla syynä. Voiko takavaihtajan korvake olla niin viturallaan ettei saa säätöihin mitenkään? Vanhat romut kyllä toimi samalla korvalla…

----------


## +€+

> Tutun näköinen poljin, eri merkeillä myytynä löytyy tuollaisia itseltäkin. Itselläkin alkoi mutterit tippua ja se johtui siitä että akselit oli vääntyneet. Tällöin poljin toimii ajaessa isona hylsynä ja pyörittää mutterit auki.



Akseli on kyllä suora mitä nyt pystyy pöydällä pyörittelemällä testaamaan. Kierre on myös ok kunnossa. Löysin jotain random linkkejä googlella vastaavaan akseliin jossa oli tieto että 3/4" kierre olisi mutta tuskin tuohon on luottamista. Taidan vain tyytyä siihen että otan akselin mukaan ja menen kiltisti odottelemaan josko rahvas saisi vuoron tiskillä ruuvikaupassa.

----------


## Zykkel

> Mikä ihme voi vikana olla, kun Helkama fe11 fättiin vaihdoin voimansiirron linkglide takapaakkaan, takavaihtajaan ja vaihdevipuun ja on myös Shimanon linkglide hässäkkään kuuluvat ketjutkin, mutta en saa vaihteita mitenkään kohdalleen säädettyä? Vaidevaijerin vetäsin vanhaan suojakuoreen, mutta ei kai se nyt voi olla syynä. Voiko takavaihtajan korvake olla niin viturallaan ettei saa säätöihin mitenkään? Vanhat romut kyllä toimi samalla korvalla…



Aika vaikea on noilla tiedoilla ottaa ongelmaan kantaa. Tarkista nyt ainakin että ketju on oikein päin, eli se teksti puoli ulospäin ja kulkee takavaihtajan rissojen läpi oikeaa reittiä. Jos ei auta niin koita kuvailla ongelmaa tarkemmin, niin voisi jollain olla ongelmaan ratkaisu.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Vaidevaijerin vetäsin vanhaan suojakuoreen, mutta ei kai se nyt voi olla syynä.



Voi, se kuorikin kun kuluu.

----------


## paaton

Kuoresta tosiaan kuluu se sisällä oleva liuku, jos siis sp41. Montaa vaijeria ei kannata vanhaan laittaa. Syö uudesta vaijerista pinnoitteet nopeaan.

----------


## Tommy

Itse vaihdan lähinnä vaihtajaa olevan vaijerinkuoren pätkän noin kerran vuodessa uuteen. Sillä konstilla talven suolapaskassa marinoituvassa fillarissa on vaihteet vaihtuneet moitteettomasti kelillä kuin kelillä. Kuori siis vaihtoon!

----------


## nure

^Just, saattaa olla että uusi vaijeri vanhassa kuoressa ei hyödytä mitään. Ja kyllä tosiaan vaihtajan korvan vinous vaikuttaa, mittaa suoruus jos epäilyttää.

Toisaaltaan kun ei tiedä kysyjän kokemusta remonttihommista niin on sekin mahdollisuus ettei homma ole hanskassa joten jos niin silloin vaan Teletappi meiningillä uusiksi kunnes onnistuu.

----------


## marco1

> Akseli on kyllä suora mitä nyt pystyy pöydällä pyörittelemällä testaamaan. Kierre on myös ok kunnossa. Löysin jotain random linkkejä googlella vastaavaan akseliin jossa oli tieto että 3/4" kierre olisi mutta tuskin tuohon on luottamista. Taidan vain tyytyä siihen että otan akselin mukaan ja menen kiltisti odottelemaan josko rahvas saisi vuoron tiskillä ruuvikaupassa.



Taisin laittaa omat rikkinäiset jo roskiin niin en voi tarjota vanhoja muttereita niistä.

----------


## HellFEtti

Kiitos kaikista vinkeistä. Tosiaan ei hirveästi ole kokemusta polkupyörän voimansiirron uusimisesta, mutta on apuna ollut velogin ytubessa oleva video takavaihtajan säätämisestä https://youtu.be/SUB-1_BWio4
Takavaihtajat rajottimet on ainakin saatu kohdilleen ja ketjutkin on tekstipuoli ulospäin paikoillaan ja ketjulukko nuoli pyörintäsuuntaan.

Ongelma vaihteiden säädössä on se, että pienimmältä takarattaalta, kun lähtee vaihde kerrallaan nostamaan ketjuja isommalle rattaalle, niin keskivaiheilla alkaa jo ketju ruksuttamaan sillain ettei takavaihtaja ole enää oikeassa kohdassa vaan meinaa hypätä yhdellä naksulla pari pykälää tai sitten ei vaihda vaan jää ruksumaan samaan kohtaan.

Vaihdevivussa on vaijerin kireyden säätö, jolla olen koittanut sitten hienosäätä vaihdot kohdalleen, mutta ei vaan ikinä osu. Välillä saan pienimmältä rattaalta siirrot isoimmalle menemään hienosti, mutta jo takasin päin pienemmälle rattaalle tulossa ketjut hyppääkin kerralla pari ratasta yli.

Täytyy vaihtaa tuo vaijerin kuorikin vielä ja kokeilla josko auttaisi. Fillarilla on tosin ajettu vasta noin 300 km, joten voisi kuvitella ettei kuori vielä ole käyttöikänsä päässä.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Vähän vaikuttaisi vaijerin takertelulta. Vaihda ne kuoret myös nuo muoviset päätyholkit.

----------


## paaton

Niin, eihän fillarin vaihteisto monimutkainen ole.  Vaijerin tulee liukua hyvin ja korvakkeen olla suorassa. Kaapelistopparit pitää kanssa olla pohjassa. 

Onko esimerkiksi tuo vaijeri varmasti oikein takavaihtajassa. Näyttää vähän oudolta.

----------


## kauris

Myös hieman vino vaihtajankorvake voi aiheuttaa sitä, että pakan keskivaiheilla vaihteetbei tahdo olla keskellä ratasta vaikka ääripäissä olisi. Uudessa pyörässä toki epätodennäköistä jos se ei ole kaatunut kertaakaan. Kuljetuksessa on voinut tietty takavaihtaja painua/osua ja tämä rungon ja vaihtajan välissä oleva pieni metallinpätkä eli vaihtajankorvake vääntyä. 

Kannattaa myös varmuudeksi tarkistaa,  että onhan vaihtajan kiinnityspultti (jolla kiinni korvakkeessa) kireällä. Ne joskus löystyy ajossa ja vaihtaja siksi pääsee vähän heilumaan ja vaihteet ei vaihda täsmällisesti.

----------


## #78

Häkki voi olla kans hiukan kiero, silloin vaihteita ei saa säätöihin mitenkään.

----------


## paaton

Edelleen tuossa oli laitettu uusia osia lähes uuteen pyörään.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Jos vanha voimansiirto on vaihtanut ongelmitta niin emmä usko, että korvake olisi niin vinossa ettei uutta saa kohdalleen.

E: ei kun joo 11spd hässäkkähän tämä on.

----------


## HellFEtti

Vaijerin kiinnitys takavaihtajaan on samalla tavalla laitettu kuin shimanon sivuilla olevissa kuvissakin on. Toisin päin vietynä vaijerin pää sojottaisi rattaiden väliin.
Tosiaan uusia osia on laitettu suht uuteen fillariin, mutta voihan tuo korva olla vääntynytkin, kun olen kuitenkin pitkin metiköitä painanut tuolla fillarilla. Vanhoilla romuilla vaihteet kuitenkin toimi, mutta sellainen oire oli, että pienemmillä rattailla ketjut aina paukkuivat ja vissiin ketjut pomppivat rattaiden hampaiden yli tai jotain. Tätä oli vaika itse ajaessa todentaa mistä se pauke johtui. 

Ratkaisuksi paukkeeseen aina ehdotettu, että pitää polkea pienemmällä vaihteella ja avustusta pienentää. Silti eco moodillakin kauhea pauke vaikka paineli 30 km/h, niin outoa jos polkupyörässä on noin 5 vaihdetta joita ei voi käyttää ikinä.

----------


## solisti

12-vaihteinen takavaihtaja ja 11-vaihteinen pakka?

----------


## HellFEtti

Takavaihtaja Shimano XT RD-M8130 Linkglide 11v 


Vaihdevipu Shimano Deore XT SL-M8130-R Linkglide 11v, panta

*SHIMANO KASETTI 11-V 11-50 CS-LG600-11 LINKGLIDE*

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> 12-vaihteinen takavaihtaja ja 11-vaihteinen pakka?



Katsoin itsekin aluksi että 12spd vaihtaja, mutta nämä Linkglide 11spd on eri näköisiä kuin vanhemmat 11spd vaihtajat.

----------


## vihtis83

> Vanhoilla romuilla vaihteet kuitenkin toimi, mutta sellainen oire oli, että pienemmillä rattailla ketjut aina paukkuivat ja vissiin ketjut pomppivat rattaiden hampaiden yli tai jotain. Tätä oli vaika itse ajaessa todentaa mistä se pauke johtui. 
> 
> Ratkaisuksi paukkeeseen aina ehdotettu, että pitää polkea pienemmällä vaihteella ja avustusta pienentää. Silti eco moodillakin kauhea pauke vaikka paineli 30 km/h, niin outoa jos polkupyörässä on noin 5 vaihdetta joita ei voi käyttää ikinä.




Tätä ”ominaisuutta” aiheuttaa ainakin vääntynyt korvake. B-ruuvilla säädetään ylemmän rissan etäisyys rattaisiin ja kun ohjeen mukaan se säädetään isolla rattaalla, kaikki näyttäisi olevan ok. Mutta kun korvake on taipunut sisäänpäin, pienillä rattailla rissa jää kauas rattaista ja ketju alkaa hyppimään hampaista yli voimaa käyttäessä. Mulla oli ihan luomuläskissä tämmöistä vaivaa ja sen korvakkeen ei tarvinnut olla taipunut paljoakaan että vaiva ilmeni.

----------


## +€+

Vaihteiden säädössä on yllättävän tarkkaa kuinka vaijerin kiristää vaihtajaan. Jos se jää liian löysälle tai kiristää liikaa niin mikään määrä hienosäätönupista ei korjaa asiaa. Itse kiristän niin että vttupihdeillä vaijerista kiinni ja vetää löysät pois napakasti ja toisella kädellä ruuvi kiinni.

Itse vaihteiden säätö yhden eturattaan setissä on helppo homma jos unohtaa ne "indexoi sitä ja tätä" monimutkaiset videot aiheesta.

- Ketju pois
- Säädä rajoitinruuvit kohdalleen vetämällä käsin vaihtajaa ja samalla sihtaamalla takaa rissat ja laitimmaiset rattaat kohdileen.
- Vaihdevipu suurimmalle vaihteelle ja hienosäätöruuvi kokonaan kiinni ja yksi täysi kierros siitä aukipäin.
- Kiristä vaijeri vaihtajaan.

Tällä ohjeella pitäisi mennä kerrasta kohdalleen. Joskus vaatii vähän hienosäätöä mutta useimmiten ei.

----------


## jalkkis

> Tätä ”ominaisuutta” aiheuttaa ainakin vääntynyt korvake. B-ruuvilla säädetään ylemmän rissan etäisyys rattaisiin ja kun ohjeen mukaan se säädetään isolla rattaalla, kaikki näyttäisi olevan ok. Mutta kun korvake on taipunut sisäänpäin, pienillä rattailla rissa jää kauas rattaista ja ketju alkaa hyppimään hampaista yli voimaa käyttäessä. Mulla oli ihan luomuläskissä tämmöistä vaivaa ja sen korvakkeen ei tarvinnut olla taipunut paljoakaan että vaiva ilmeni.



Minäkin tsekkaisin sen korvakkeen. Olen tapellut vastaavien ongelmien kanssa ja korvake ollut syynä. Ja sitä ei pysty tsekkaamaan silmämääräisesti, tarttee työkalun.

----------


## Zykkel

Jotenkin oireiden perusteella kallistuisin korvakkeeseen. Ne on muutenkin maastureissa kulutustavaraa ja hyvä olisi olla yksi varalla. Tuolta uusi: Takavaihtajan korva - Bikeshop jos vika ei olisikaan siinä, niin onpahan sitten se yksi varalla.

----------


## nure

Yksinkertainen kysymyt: Minkä helvetin mutkan tuo vaijerin kuori tekee tuossa takahaarukassa??? Aloita homma oikaisemalla se!

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Onko esimerkiksi tuo vaijeri varmasti oikein takavaihtajassa. Näyttää vähän oudolta.



Tuo kannattaa tarkistaa, jos vaijeri on kiinni väärällä puolella kiinnitysruuvia, niin koko vaihtajan vipusuhde muuttuu.

----------


## HellFEtti

> Yksinkertainen kysymyt: Minkä helvetin mutkan tuo vaijerin kuori tekee tuossa takahaarukassa??? Aloita homma oikaisemalla se!



Tollain toi alkuperäinen kuori on laitettu. Nyt on tarkoitus vaihtaa tuo kuori siihen vaihtajan mukana tulleeseen josko se perkele sitten auttas jotain ja koitetaan mutkatkin suoristella ettei turhaan tuollasia kauheita lenkkejä törötä.

----------


## HellFEtti

> Tuo kannattaa tarkistaa, jos vaijeri on kiinni väärällä puolella kiinnitysruuvia, niin koko vaihtajan vipusuhde muuttuu.



Takavaihtajan vaijerikiinnitys katsottu shimanon sivuilla olevista kuvista ja vaijeri toisin päin vedettynä jättää sen vaijerin hännän silleesti, että se on rattaiden välissä töröttämässä kuten aiemmassa viestissä kerroin jo.

----------


## Zykkel

Sellainen kysymys vielä: Oliko sinulla korvake missään vaiheessa rungosta irti? Jos oli niin koita asentaa se uudestaan, eli ne kaksi ruuvia auki -> korvake irti - > kunnollinen rungon kiinnityskohtien putsaus + korvakkeen putsaus ja ruuvit uudestaan kiinni. Sitten voisit myös tarkistaa b-tension säädön, eli ketju sille kooltaan suurimmalle rattaalle ja säädät ketjun ja sen rattaan väliksi noin 1/2 senttiä.

----------


## paaton

> Tollain toi alkuperäinen kuori on laitettu. Nyt on tarkoitus vaihtaa tuo kuori siihen vaihtajan mukana tulleeseen josko se perkele sitten auttas jotain ja koitetaan mutkatkin suoristella ettei turhaan tuollasia kauheita lenkkejä törötä.



Meinasin jo tuolle nuren hönölle kommentoida typerästä huutelusta, mutta nyt se taitaa olla ihan oikassakin.

 Ei ulkokuoressa saa olla tuollaisia mutkia. Eihän kuori edes väänny tuollaisille mutkille ilman pihtejä. Aika varmasti temppuilu johtuu juurikin tuosta. Olisiko vanhassa vaihtajassa ollut naksua jäykempi jousi ja vaijeri on jaksanut vielä liikkua.

Uusissa shimanon maantievaihtajissa on muuten just se takapätkä erillaista kuorta, joka taipuu paremmin ja käsitteekseni toimiikin jäykemmillä mutkilla herkemmin. Noissa ei saisi edes käyttää sp41 kuorta.

----------


## HellFEtti

Taitaa nyt kuvakulma hämätä vaijerinkuoren mutkasta kommentoijia. Ei se ole lähelläkään missään pihdeillä väännetyssä 90 asteen kulmassa vaan ihan siististi vedetty ilman mitään työkaluja. Onhan tuo turhan pitkä lenkki kuitenkin ja sen lyhennän uudella kuorella.

----------


## nure

^Kannattaa miettiä että onko hieman pitemmällä kuorella "luonnollinen" mutka eikä tuollainen kahden mutkan venkula?

----------


## paaton

> Taitaa nyt kuvakulma hämätä vaijerinkuoren mutkasta kommentoijia. Ei se ole lähelläkään missään pihdeillä väännetyssä 90 asteen kulmassa vaan ihan siististi vedetty ilman mitään työkaluja. Onhan tuo turhan pitkä lenkki kuitenkin ja sen lyhennän uudella kuorella.



Siis tämä kohta? Kyllä tuo aika hurjalta näyttää. Mutta totta joo, kuvakulma ja kännykän laajishan tuon voi tehdä.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Tuossa nyt mitään muuta ihmeellistä ole kuin liikaa kuorta.

----------


## HellFEtti

Juu ja kuvakulma vääristää tuon mutkan. Tässä toisesta suunnasta otettuna kuva tosta kauhistusta herättäneestä mutkasta.

----------


## +€+

> Jotenkin oireiden perusteella kallistuisin korvakkeeseen. Ne on muutenkin maastureissa kulutustavaraa ja hyvä olisi olla yksi varalla. Tuolta uusi: Takavaihtajan korva - Bikeshop jos vika ei olisikaan siinä, niin onpahan sitten se yksi varalla.



Tätä aina tarjotaan ratkaisuksi vaihdeongelmiin. Kumma kyllä itselläni ei ole koskaan korvake vahingoittunut ja kilometrejä on kymmeniätuhansia.

Ja kun katsoo tuota kuvaa niin pikkurattaalla vaihde ja ketju osuu rissapyörään ellei kuvakulma valehtele = ketju liian pitkä.

----------


## Koheltaja

> Tätä aina tarjotaan ratkaisuksi vaihdeongelmiin. Kumma kyllä itselläni ei ole koskaan korvake vahingoittunut ja kilometrejä on kymmeniätuhansia.



Ei se tarvii kun sopiva kanto ajolinjalla ja pääsee kaivamaan letermannin vyöltä että pääsee nilkuttamaan kotiin  :Hymy:

----------


## paaton

> Ei se tarvii kun sopiva kanto ajolinjalla ja pääsee kaivamaan letermannin vyöltä että pääsee nilkuttamaan kotiin



Tuossa kuvassa on kyllä ketju asennettu väärin.

----------


## Ohiampuja

No niin on. Akseli yläpuolella se menee pakan sisäpuolella, kun akselin alapuolella se menee pakan takana.  :Hymy: 

Mutta luonto omine erikoistaitoineen osaa hommat, eikä siihen mene kuin sekunti tai pari.  :Vink:

----------


## Zykkel

> Tätä aina tarjotaan ratkaisuksi vaihdeongelmiin. Kumma kyllä itselläni ei ole koskaan korvake vahingoittunut ja kilometrejä on kymmeniätuhansia.
> 
> Ja kun katsoo tuota kuvaa niin pikkurattaalla vaihde ja ketju osuu rissapyörään ellei kuvakulma valehtele = ketju liian pitkä.



Tämä on vain yksi tarjotuista ratkaisuista. Oireiden perusteella ei voi sulkea poiskaan.

----------


## Koheltaja

^^Ja väärin säädettu vaihtaja, rissatkin asennettu poikittain.

----------


## nure

+€+, kilometrejä ehkä hieman enemmän takana  enkä itsekään ole yhtään vaihtajankorvaa hajoittanut mutta kun kyse vianetsinnästä niin moista ei voi ohittaa.

Kysyjä voisi ottaa kuvan missä näkyy ketju ja takapakka kun on isoimmalla takarattaaalla, olis helpompi määrittää ketjun pituus silmämääräisesti samoin onko B tension kohdillaan. Mutta aloita ensin noista kuorista niin yksi olennainen seikka saadaan karsittua pois.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Onko takavaihtaja varmasti oikein korvakkeessa kiinni ettei esim. takavaihtajan stopparissa ja korvakkeessa ole yhtään välystä. Tarkoitan sitä joka näkyy videolla kohdassa 3:25. Tuokin voi aiheuttaa ongelmia b-tension säädössä jos ei ole niin kuin pitäisi. Ongelma voi olla myös useamman epäkohdan summa.

----------


## HellFEtti

Työt häiritsee hyvää harrastusta. Nyt on vaijerin kuori lyhennetty ja laitettu siis uusi kuori paikoilleen. Ketjujen mitta vielä tarkastettava ja vaihtajan korvankin hain justii postista. On kumma jos ei kohta ala vaihteita vaihtamaan kellon tarkkuudella  :Hymy:

----------


## HellFEtti

Vaihtajan korvan otin irti ja on selvästi kyllä saanut osumaa ja on vähän kiero, kun lasilevyn päällä kokeilin, että onko suora. Uusi korva asennettu nyt. Ketjujen mitan tarkistin isoimmalle rattaalle ketjut paikoilleen ketjut vietynä ilman takavaihtajaa kohtauspisteeseen + 4 pykälää, niin ketjuista pitää lyhentää 2 lenkkiä. Pikkuhiljaa homma etenee…

----------


## paaton

Se korvakkeen oikaisutyökalu kannattaa kyllä ostaa. Tosi pikainen säätö tsekata aina välillä korvakkeen suoruus ja nauttia rutisemattomista vaihteista.

----------


## arctic biker

> Se korvakkeen oikaisutyökalu kannattaa kyllä ostaa. Tosi pikainen säätö tsekata aina välillä korvakkeen suoruus ja nauttia rutisemattomista vaihteista.



+1

----------


## kauris

Jee, mä sain pisteen  :Hymy:

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Se korvakkeen oikaisutyökalu kannattaa kyllä ostaa. Tosi pikainen säätö tsekata aina välillä korvakkeen suoruus ja nauttia rutisemattomista vaihteista.



Onko suositella hyvää?

----------


## nure

^Juu, laita linkki. Toisaaltaan ei nuo korvatkaan omaisuutta maksa jos pari varalla pitää.

----------


## paaton

> Onko suositella hyvää?



No ei. Tilasin alilta halvan ja se toimii kyllä. Sellainen pyöreästä putkesta tehty malli, jossa mitta otetaan n.5mm liukutangolla.

----------


## JackOja

Tuossa on vertailtu: https://cyclingtips.com/2021/12/the-...tool-9-tested/

Halpiksilla pärjää hyvin, Turkuun tietty Tunen tekele vaikka paperipainoksi joutaakin. Cyclus alle 30€ @B24.

----------


## paaton

Se mun työkalu on tuo kolmas oikealta. Ztto tai jotain sellaista.

----------


## paaton

Tuossa testissä moititaan väljäksi, mitä se onkin. Mutta ei se haittaa. Välys on helppo kääntää aina samaan suuntaan. Tietysti jos löytyy jeti samaan hintaan niin sellainen.

----------


## nure

Jack, paperipainoksi tyylikkäin ja onneksi ei kalliskaan. Sitten täytyy vaan minkä ottaa työkaluksi?

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Itselläni on Park Toolin vanhempi malli. Hyvin on asiansa ajanut vaikka testin mukaan tarkkuus on luokkaa keskiverto ja varmaan onkin, sitä en kiellä.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jalkkis

Ja mulla on DIY, alumiininen neliöputki, jossa pultti toisessa päässä. Ei hifiä ja tarttee mittanauhaa mitattaessa mutta ajaa asiansa. Hintaa muutama lantti.

Lähetetty minun XQ-BC52 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## paaton

> Ja mulla on DIY, alumiininen neliöputki, jossa pultti toisessa päässä. Ei hifiä ja tarttee mittanauhaa mitattaessa mutta ajaa asiansa. Hintaa muutama lantti.
> 
> Lähetetty minun XQ-BC52 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Tuollaisessa tarttisi olla ainakin liukuholkki minkä varassa käännellä. 

Tuo oma kiinan himmeli on siitä pätevä, että sitä voi jatkaa ja lyhentää lennosta. Kiinteämpi versio olisi hankala käyttää.

Eihän tuo niin millin päälle ole, eli pieni välys ei minusta haittaa mitään. Aina jos korvake on ollut vääntynyt, niin työkalulla kehän kohdalta heitto on laskettu senteissä.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

> Tuollaisessa tarttisi olla ainakin liukuholkki minkä varassa käännellä. 
> 
> Tuo oma kiinan himmeli on siitä pätevä, että sitä voi jatkaa ja lyhentää lennosta. Kiinteämpi versio olisi hankala käyttää.
> 
> Eihän tuo niin millin päälle ole, eli pieni välys ei minusta haittaa mitään. Aina jos korvake on ollut vääntynyt, niin työkalulla kehän kohdalta heitto on laskettu senteissä.



Takavaihtajakin antaa pienen epätarkkuuden anteeksi. Ylempi guide rissahan liikkuu hieman sivusuunnassa helpottaen ketjun menemistä rattaalle.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## arctic biker

https://www.bike-discount.de/en/cycl...djustment-tool  mullon  tommonen. Hyvää jotta mittatikun voi ruuvilla lukita ja toisen ruuvin avaamalla voi vapaasti pyöritellä jos lokarin ja tarakan aisoja pitää väistellä. Lievää väljyyttä on jonka saa pois pikkusella 6kololla.

Ja huonoa kun läpiakselipyörässä on haarukan pää sen verta pullea ettei tuota pysty pyörittämään! Ongelma oli helppo korjata, rälläkällä ohensin.

----------


## marco1

> https://www.bike-discount.de/en/cycl...djustment-tool  mullon  tommonen.



Löytyy täältäkin mutta en ole muistanut käyttää. Tiedän vaan että käy kipeää hyllystä jalalle pudotessa vaikka oliskin crocsit jalassa.

----------


## Gargamel

> Se mun työkalu on tuo kolmas oikealta. Ztto tai jotain sellaista.



Minulla taasen toinen oikealta. Toimiva, mutta ei vielä sellaisella tasolla missä työkalu itsessään toisi hyvää mieltä.

----------


## Aakoo

> Eihän tuo niin millin päälle ole, eli pieni välys ei minusta haittaa mitään. Aina jos korvake on ollut vääntynyt, niin työkalulla kehän kohdalta heitto on laskettu senteissä.



Itsellä on kanssa joku halpis, ja ei tosiaan ole kehällä niin millin päälle. Joku millimitalla varustettu kampe on tässä ihan turha.

----------


## arctic biker

Jos vielä työkalua tarviin kolmas vasemmalta, Park tool dag-3 olis harkinnan alla, tosin Cyclus kulmahiomakonemodifioinnin jälkeen pelaa hyvin.

----------


## TERU

Voi poistaa, kun ottaa Mobiilitilan käyttöön ja yrittää editoida.

Toisaalta Full Site kun on editoidessa käytössä, niin jopahan onnistuu.

----------


## HellFEtti

> Jos vielä työkalua tarviin kolmas vasemmalta, Park tool dag-3 olis harkinnan alla, tosin Cyclus kulmahiomakonemodifioinnin jälkee pelaa hyvin.



Katoin kans, että tuohan on nerokas, kun saa ton tikun käännettyä pois tieltä, kun pitää päästä takahaarukan yli mittamaan korvakkeen suoruus.

----------


## arctic biker

> Katoin kans, että tuohan on nerokas, kun saa ton tikun käännettyä pois tieltä, kun pitää päästä takahaarukan yli mittamaan korvakkeen suoruus.



  Samat ominaisuudet tarjoaa rälläköinnin jälkeen ehken hieman hankalammin käytettävä Cyclus.

----------


## Kamaha

Pyörässäni on tektro hydrauliset levyt. Onko ainoa vaihtoehto laittaa näihin tuota hyperkallista mineraali shimanoa, vai onko vaihtoehtoja? Kärkkäisellä olisi weldtite cyclo mineraali öljyä, kai tuommoinen kin toimii talven yli ja olisi halvempaakin kuin shimano vastaava.

----------


## Kuminauha

Siis 9,90€/100 ml, joka riittää jarrujen täyteen huuhteluun varmaan joku 5 kertaa on liian kallis?

Toki myös 29,90€ / 1L myös tarjolla.

----------


## ViP

Muutkin mineraaliöljyt toimii yhtä lailla. Esim. Bike worksin ölppä, 10€/l.

Jos joku mestari onnistuu löytämään shimanon (12v) maastopakkaan 10- ja 12-hampaiset rattaat (myydään yhdessä) jostain, lupaan antaa tälle virtuaalisen pokaalin. Kaikki verkkokaupat kävin läpi, mutta missään ei ole hyllyssä. Ei huvittaisi ostaa kokonaan uutta pakkaa vain noiden rattaiden takia.

----------


## hubba

Motonetista löytyy halvalla esim. https://www.motonet.fi/fi/tuote/5900...l-hydraulioljy

----------


## nure

En tosiaan kyllä pidä kympin öljypulloa kalliina. Itse en viitsi tuollaisia litran pulloja varastossa, lienee voi olla että muutaman vuoden päästä ei ole edes alkuperäisen veroista?

----------


## JackOja

Citroënin hydrauliöljyä noissa on perinteisesti käytetty. Paljoa ja halpaa.

----------


## SvaR

LHM öljy hakuun niin löytyy tyyliin kylistä joissa sähköt.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> En tosiaan kyllä pidä kympin öljypulloa kalliina. Itse en viitsi tuollaisia litran pulloja varastossa, lienee voi olla että muutaman vuoden päästä ei ole edes alkuperäisen veroista?



Ei tuo mineraaliöljy miksikään mene suljetussa pullossa.

----------


## paaton

> En tosiaan kyllä pidä kympin öljypulloa kalliina. Itse en viitsi tuollaisia litran pulloja varastossa, lienee voi olla että muutaman vuoden päästä ei ole edes alkuperäisen veroista?



Niin, se ihan riippuu miten paljon pyörillä ajaa ja miten paljon niitä on. Mun mielestä tuo pieni pullo ei riitä mihinkään ja maksaa niin pirusti. Litrahinta silkkaa ryöstöä.

----------


## Kamaha

Tämähän herätti keskustelua. ?? Itse olen värkännyt vuosia autojen kanssa ja dot nesteiden kanssa lätrännyt, niin tuntui vain kalliilta tuommoinen pikku pullo.

----------


## nure

^Tuollainen pullo kestää pitkään ja kun noita kemikaaleja kertyy paljon eikä omista autotallia niin säilytys rajallista. siis jos kustannukset euro pari per vuosi niin onneksi omassa taloudessa ei moista huomaa.

----------


## marco1

Se vitsi Shimanon jarruöljyssä on siinä että 100ml maksaa kympin ja 1000ml viisitoista eruroa.

----------


## nure

^Pienpakkauslisä ;-)

----------


## Bndit

Mun mielestä tuollainen kympin sijoitus polkupyöräharrastukseen ei kokonaisuudessa tunnu missään.... Ainakaan Shimanon jarruja ei tarvitse kovin usein ilmata, Tektroista en tiedä. Toki nesteet voi vaihtaa välillä vaikka jarrut toimisivatkin moitteetta.

----------


## paaton

Moniko on tilannut sen kympin pullon? Mä oon huomannut että noista kympin sijoituksista tulee aina 200e loppulasku ostoskoriin.

----------


## nure

^Vähintään, onneksi noita saa jopa kotimaisista puodeista. Toisaaltaan hyvä syy tilata jotain kivaa tarpeellista/tarpeetonta.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Ei tuo mineraaliöljy miksikään mene suljetussa pullossa.



Mikäli yhtään muistan vanhoja oppeja, niin öljyllä on ominaisuus imeä ilmasta kosteutta. Eikä se suljettu pullo ole diffuusiovapaa.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Mikäli yhtään muistan vanhoja oppeja, niin öljyllä on ominaisuus imeä ilmasta kosteutta. Eikä se suljettu pullo ole diffuusiovapaa.



DOT imee vettä eli on hygroskooppinen. Mineraaliöljy ei ole eikä se liukene veteen. Synteettiset sun muut öljyt käsittääkseni on ainakiin jollain tasolla hygroskooppisia.

----------


## K.Kuronen

Ehtoopuolella olleeseen olen LHM: ää laittanut, mutta ainakaan hydraulisiin maantiekahvoihin en viitsi laittaa, kun en täyttä varmuutta lisäaineistuksen sopivuudesta kykene hankkimaan.

----------


## laattamaa

Kolmissa vanhemmissa simpoissa( m315 ja m615) olen käyttänyt lhm:ää ilman ongelmia ja purkki ollu korkattuna usiamman vuoden. 

Lähetetty minun JSN-L21 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Amfinaut

Mietinnässä droppitankopyörään jarrujen uusinta hydraulisiin, eli käytännössä siis kahvat+jarrut. Nykyiset jarrut on 160mm Post Mount. Onko tällaiseen enää saatavilla mitään "natiivia" ratkaisua valmiina kahvat+jarrut -pakettina? Jos ei, niin toimisiko Shimanon puolelta vaihtoehtona esim. edullisen pään kombo RX400-kahvat ja SLX M7100 -jarrut? Wolftoothilla vaikutti olevan adapteri Post Mount -> Flat Mount mutta samalla kasvattaisi jarrulevyn kokoa 180 millimetriin, mikä ei onnistu (en löytänyt rungon/haarukan speksejä, joten ei uskalla harkita).

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

https://www.bike-discount.de/en/shim...-brake-caliper

Ainakin tälläisiä postmount satuloita on vielä saatavilla. Koko pakettia ei taida olla saatavilla. Käsittääkseni kyllä melkolailla kaikki Shimanon hydrot toimii ristiin.

----------


## paaton

Maastosatulat käy hienosti. Sellaiset vaan.  

Kannattaa sitten muistaa, ettei nuo uudemmat 10-kahvat toimi vanhojen osien kanssa, eli menee vaihtajatkin uusiksi. Mielestäni kannattaakin laittaa suoraan 11sp osat.

----------


## paaton

> https://www.bike-discount.de/en/shim...-brake-caliper
> 
> Ainakin tälläisiä postmount satuloita on vielä saatavilla. Koko pakettia ei taida olla saatavilla. Käsittääkseni kyllä melkolailla kaikki Shimanon hydrot toimii ristiin.



Vähän aikaa sitten piti ihmetellä noiden satulojen eroja ja tosiaan nuo rs785 satulat käyttävät maastopaloja, kuten kaikki postmount jarrut. Sitten taas uusiin maastojarruihin on tullut myös flatmounteja, joissa on taas samat palat kuin kadulla...

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Vähän aikaa sitten piti ihmetellä noiden satulojen eroja ja tosiaan nuo rs785 satulat käyttävät maastopaloja, kuten kaikki postmount jarrut. Sitten taas uusiin maastojarruihin on tullut myös flatmounteja, joissa on taas samat palat kuin kadulla...



Juu, jossain XC-jäykkäperissä noita flatmounteja on näkynyt. Ainakin Exceedissä tais olla. Kai se on vähän kepeämpi. Satuloissa tuskin on muuta eroa kuin leimat...

----------


## Amfinaut

Kiitos kommenteista. 





> Kannattaa sitten muistaa, ettei nuo uudemmat 10-kahvat toimi vanhojen osien kanssa, eli menee vaihtajatkin uusiksi. Mielestäni kannattaakin laittaa suoraan 11sp osat.



Hyvä huomio! 4700-sarjan outo vetosuhde olikin tiedossa mutta ei se, että RX400-kahvat kuuluvat samaan kastiin.

Muille asian kanssa pähkäileville tiedoksi, että Kanadasta näyttää löytyvän +-0 millimetrin PM->FM adaptereita (https://www.assolutions.ca/shop/adap...ith-160-rotor/). Toki tuossa alkaa tulemaan hintaa adaptereille eivätkä sovi jokaiseen runkoon/haarukkaan.

----------


## Kuminauha

Ainakin RX400 kahvat käyttää samaa BH90 letkua kuin maastopuolen kahvat ja satulat eli ne voi kyllä liittää noihin maastopuolen satuloihin huoletta.

----------


## Aakoo

^^Ei noissa adaptereissa ole mitään järkeä, kun vastaavat pm satulat saa muutamalla kympillä. Harkitsin muutama vuosi sitten niitä Campan maantiejarrujen  kanssa, mutta päädyin laittamaan Shimanon maastosatulat.

----------


## nure

^Just niin, satulan hintaiset adapterit. 

Ja miksi täytyy olla sarja kun suurimmassa osassa tapauksia letkut pätkittävä?

----------


## Amfinaut

Juu ei ollut tarkoitus promota adaptereita parhaana ratkaisuna. Hintahan niistä tekee aika epähoukuttelevat kuten tulikin jo esille. Ajattelin mainita kun satuin moisiin törmäämään ja olin aiemmin ottanut adapterit puheeksi.

----------


## nure

^Joku noita aikoinaan esitteli ja silloinkin kalliiksi leimattiin jos/kun tullit ja kustannukset vielä päälle. Itse en kylläkään ole mitään pointia noille FM:lle keksinyt, tietenkin ainakin takahaarukassahan on simppeli ja halpa kliinnitysratkaisu...

----------


## Aakoo

^^ En tällaisena ottanutkaan, vaan oman vastaavan pohdinnan lopputuloksen totesin.

----------


## Soiski

Vanhan maastopyörän sinkulointi (takana 135QR/HG), eteen meinasin laittaan 2x kammet joista vaan irrotan pienemmän rattaan. Voiko joku mennä pieleen? Ketjulinjaa saa kuitenkin muokattua aika vapaasti laittamalla vapariin spacereitä.

Ja ongelmana siis se, että ei tunnu löytyvän mitään kustannustehokasta ratas+kampiyhdistelmää eteen 36t rattaalla. 1x kampiseteissä on kovin pienet rattaat työmatkakäyttöön.

----------


## nure

^Rattaat on vaihtokamaa. Oma eka 1x viritys oli kolmerattaisesta tehty, pikkuratas pois ja isosta hampaat hioin pois ja se toimi aivan hyvin. Ratas vaihtui jossain vaiheessa kylläkin NW rattaaksi.

----------


## MTB Engineer

Oman kokemuksen mukaan 1-by ilman oikeaa narrow-wide -eturatasta toimii todella huonosti maastoajossa vaikka olisi kytkimellä varustettu vaihtaja. Ketjuja saa nostella paikoilleen vähän väliä. NW-rattaalla ei mitään ongelmia.

----------


## nure

^ No, tippuuhan ne helpommin muttei oikein säädettynä suunnaton ongelma. Itse ajoin normirattaan loppuun ja vasta sen jälkeen NW tilalle.

----------


## Kuminauha

Ei ne kestopäällysteellä hirveen helposti tipu ilman NW ratasta, varsinkaan sinkulalla. Siitähän tässä oli kyse.

Maastossa kyllä tippuu. Toki vaikuttaa tähän myös ketjulinja jne.

----------


## hubba

Omassa kakkospyörässä myös itsetehty 1x9 viritys jättämällä 3x kampien keskimmäinen ratas paikalleen, muistaakseni 36t. Ultegra kahvat deore XT takavaihtaja. Tuurilla kai sattunut ketjulinja kohdalleen ikinä ei ole tainneet ketjut tippua. Toki ajoa vaan asfaltilla.

----------


## nure

^^Kona Kula työmatkapyörässä 1x9 normirattaalla ja huomasi voitelutarpeen kun alkoi tippumaan, uutta rasvaa ja homma toimi taas. 
^ Ketjulinja loppupeleissä ei ole niin tarkka, millin parin heitto ei vaikuta kummiakaan toimintaan.

----------


## Soiski

Kiitokset kaikille, löyty xt:n 2x kammet huokeaan hintaan käytettynä niin testaillaan niillä. Ja tosiaan kun on sinkulasta ja työmatka-ajosta kyse niin näiden vastausten perusteella ei pitäisi tippua. Jos tippuu niin pitää ostella NW  :Hymy:

----------


## nure

^ Ketjunkiristin auttaa myös jos sinkulasta kyse.

----------


## nure

Tietääkös takavaihtaja että onko pakka Shimanon vai Campan? Kympistä kyse ja vaihtaja Veloce?

----------


## paaton

> Tietääkös takavaihtaja että onko pakka Shimanon vai Campan? Kympistä kyse ja vaihtaja Veloce?



https://bike.bikegremlin.com/1232/bi...compatibility/

Shimano 10-speed
3.95
1.6



Campagnolo 10-speed
4.15
1.7




Rattaiden väli ja rattaan leveys. Eli ei toimi kunnolla.

----------


## Smo

^Mulla on cyclossa nyt Shimanon takakiekko kun Campasta meni vapaaratas, vaihtaja Centaur ja toimi kyllä ihan ok mutta nyt ei oikein vaihda pienemmälle rattaalle, mahtaako olla jousi tms mennyt

----------


## paaton

10sp ei kyllä oikein voi toimia kunnolla. Jos säätää keskellä kohdilleen on reunoilla jo aika paljon heittoa. 

11sp shimano/campa on jo paljon lähempänä, varmaankin toimii ok. Ja jos 11sp campaan laittaa shimanon maastokiekon taakse, niin toimii hyvin...

----------


## Etuajo-oikeus

Tekisi mieli vaihtaa vuoden 2019 Kona Woohon taaksekin edestä tuttu pikalinkku taka-akseliin niin nopeuttaisi takarenkaan irrottamista, pakan putsausta ja jarrupalojen "uunittamista" ulinan poistamiseksi aina silloin tällöin. Osaisiko kukaan neuvoa minkä kokoista lähtisi etsimään? Toki saahan tuon purettua ja mittailtuakin, mutta ei ole nämä osat kovinkaan tuttuja.

Tässä vielä itse poljin: https://konaworld.com/archive/2019/wo.cfm

----------


## nure

^Aika pienen homman vuoksi moista etsit. Kylläkin löytyy läpiakseleita helpostikin avattavia...

----------


## Etuajo-oikeus

> ^Aika pienen homman vuoksi moista etsit. Kylläkin löytyy läpiakseleita helpostikin avattavia...



Vakiomallissa kun vaan on sellainen pienen pieni kuusiokoloruuvi, joka kaikkien erinäisten huoltotoimenpiteiden jälkeen alkaa olla hieman nylppääntynyt kuten vastakappaleen pehmeät kierteetkin. 
Tarkkoja mittoja vaan ajattelin täältä varmistaa, jotta löytyisi suoraan sopiva, jos sattuu jollain tietoa olemaan. Suosituksia otetaan vastaan juu.

Mutta jos ei niin kaiketi vaan irrotan taka-akselin, mittaan sen halkaisijan ja pituus määrittyy kaiketi "suoran" osuuden perusteella?

----------


## xubu

> Vakiomallissa kun vaan on sellainen pienen pieni kuusiokoloruuvi, joka kaikkien erinäisten huoltotoimenpiteiden jälkeen alkaa olla hieman nylppääntynyt kuten vastakappaleen pehmeät kierteetkin. 
> Tarkkoja mittoja vaan ajattelin täältä varmistaa, jotta löytyisi suoraan sopiva, jos sattuu jollain tietoa olemaan. Suosituksia otetaan vastaan juu.
> 
> Mutta jos ei niin kaiketi vaan irrotan taka-akselin, mittaan sen halkaisijan ja pituus määrittyy kaiketi "suoran" osuuden perusteella?



Aika monessa paikassa akselin mitat ovat samat kuin tässä linikissä: https://www.tritoncycles.co.uk/compo...ru-axle-p29126 

*Features:*

Frame Spacing: 197x12mmTotal Length: 225.5mmThread Pitch: 1.75mmIncludes axle nuts x2 w 1.75mm & 1.5mm thread pitch

En sitten tiedä mistä pikalunkun löytäisi.

----------


## Olli L

^^Lukeeko siinä akselissa mitään? Siis irrotettuna ja puhdistettuna siellä kierteettömällä osuudella keskellä.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> Vakiomallissa kun vaan on sellainen pienen pieni kuusiokoloruuvi, joka kaikkien erinäisten huoltotoimenpiteiden jälkeen alkaa olla hieman nylppääntynyt *kuten vastakappaleen pehmeät kierteetkin*. 
> Tarkkoja mittoja vaan ajattelin täältä varmistaa, jotta löytyisi suoraan sopiva, jos sattuu jollain tietoa olemaan. Suosituksia otetaan vastaan juu.
> 
> Mutta jos ei niin kaiketi vaan irrotan taka-akselin, mittaan sen halkaisijan ja pituus määrittyy kaiketi "suoran" osuuden perusteella?



Sitten varmaat tarviit myös sen mutterin, joten voisiko joku Konan jälleenmyyjä auttaa, Bikeshop?

Kierteen noususta voi löytää kahta näkemystä: vanhemmissa 1.75 mm ja uudemmissa 1.5 mm.

----------


## Etuajo-oikeus

> Sitten varmaat tarviit myös sen mutterin, joten voisiko joku Konan jälleenmyyjä auttaa, Bikeshop?
> 
> Kierteen noususta voi löytää kahta näkemystä: vanhemmissa 1.75 mm ja uudemmissa 1.5 mm.



Otin taka-akselin irti ja tälläinen numerosarja siinä on: 18F1QR52E-12-225.5-P1.5-14.

Mahtaako 12 olla halkaisija, 225.5 pituus, P1.5 kierteen nousu ja 14 ehkä kierteen pituus?

Ja juu kunhan selviää mitä oikein edes olen etsimässä niin voisin kysyä Bikeshopista, josta tämän alunperin ostinkin.

----------


## paaton

Varmaan joo. Pitch on nousu englanniksi.

----------


## Puskissa

Deore 11 s takapakka heiluu hieman. Kokeilin kiristää, mutta ei vaikuta olevan löysällä. Mikähän vikana? Alkukesästä ostettu Cuben sähkäri joten ei vielä ihan ikäloppu.

----------


## Kanuuna

> Deore 11 s takapakka heiluu hieman. Kokeilin kiristää, mutta ei vaikuta olevan löysällä. Mikähän vikana? Alkukesästä ostettu Cuben sähkäri joten ei vielä ihan ikäloppu.



Vaparin laakurit? Vaparin runko löysästi paikallaan navassa? Riippuu toki navan rakenteesta. Akseli poikki?

----------


## Benny

> Deore 11 s takapakka heiluu hieman. Kokeilin kiristää, mutta ei vaikuta olevan löysällä. Mikähän vikana? Alkukesästä ostettu Cuben sähkäri joten ei vielä ihan ikäloppu.



Vapaaratas loppu.

----------


## miz

Mulla on samanlaista omassa uudessa maasturissa. Joku peruspska Formulan napa, missä vapari ruuvataan napaan sisäpuolelta.
Ääntää vähän ja on pientä löysää liikettä vaparin rungossa/kasetissa.

Ridemoren huollossa tsekkasivat ja palauttivat samassa kunnossa, on kuulemma ominaisuus ja on kaikki samanlaisia. Olihan sillä jo melkein 200km ajettuna.

Peruskuraa odotinkin noilta navoilta, mutta toi on jo aika härskiä paskaa.

----------


## TERU

Vapaarattaan laakerointi on omansa ja sen merkitys vähäisempi kuin navan. Toimii vain rullatessa, mutta napaan kiinnitarttuminen vedon alkaessa on se homma.
Kaikki tapaamani vapaarattaat "lonksuneet" jonkin verran. Pakka sitten taas on kiristettävä vapariin riittävän kireälle.
Luulenpa tuon pienen liikkeen olevan harmiton ja jopa ominaisuudeksi tulkittava.

----------


## nure

^Juu, useassa (Shimanon) pakassa olematon klappi saattaa olla. Joskus miettinyt että korjaako hieman ketjulinjaa?

----------


## paaton

Jumankekka nure. Pakassa ei saa olla mitään klappia.

Jos vaparissa on klappia, niin se on vaan huonoa suunnittelua tai laakerit ovat sököt. 

Yhdet omat Mavicin kiekot ovat jollain muoviholkkivirityksillä ja noissa olen klappia huomannut. Se on oikeastikkin ominaisuus. Noihinkin oli olemassa korjaus, jolla vapari saadaan kunnolliseksi.

----------


## Puskissa

Kiitoksia. Mielenkiintoinen ominaisuus, näytti aika huolestuttavalta. Omassa pyörässä on Novatekin navat ja tuntui että siinä pakka ei heilu. En tosin ottanut kiekkoa irti ja kokeillut kunnolla.

----------


## paaton

Kannattaa myös huomioida asennus. Eli jos ostaa road vapaarattaalla olevan kiekon, niin MTB pakka vaatii sen spacerin pakan alle. Jos tuo ei ole paikallaan, niin pakasta tulee sellainen uiva.

----------


## paaton

> Kiitoksia. Mielenkiintoinen ominaisuus, näytti aika huolestuttavalta. Omassa pyörässä on Novatekin navat ja tuntui että siinä pakka ei heilu. En tosin ottanut kiekkoa irti ja kokeillut kunnolla.



Novatecin vaparit/navat ovat kunnollisilla konelaakereilla, kuten lähes kaikki uudemmat. Noissa ei ole mitään ylimääräistä klappia.

Kannattaa purkaa se vapari ja katsoa miltä näyttää ja mistä klappi tulee.

----------


## miz

Siis itselle tuo oli ylipäätään yllätys että se vapari/laakeri -kokonaisuus ei mennyt samantien vaihtoon, vaan jossain on muka ominaisuutena.
itsellä ollut erilaisia vapareita Campalta, Eastonilta, DT:ltä, Zippiltä, Crankbrothersilta jne, ja yhdessäkään ei ole ollut klappia. Vahvasti sitä mieltä että klappi vaparissa on vähintään vika suunnittelussa eikä ominaisuus.

Tuolle omalle klonksuvalle jo mietin korjaukseksi napata vaikka racefacen kiekot hi5:n tarjouksesta.

----------


## Etuajo-oikeus

> Otin taka-akselin irti ja tälläinen numerosarja siinä on: 18F1QR52E-12-225.5-P1.5-14.
> 
> Mahtaako 12 olla halkaisija, 225.5 pituus, P1.5 kierteen nousu ja 14 ehkä kierteen pituus?
> 
> Ja juu kunhan selviää mitä oikein edes olen etsimässä niin voisin kysyä Bikeshopista, josta tämän alunperin ostinkin.



Onkohan nämä olevinaan harvinaisiakin osia kun yrittänyt etsiskellä sopivaa monestakin eri puljusta ja kaikissa tuntuu olevan aivan eri kokoja.
Tämä lähimpänä:
https://www.worldwidecyclery.com/pro...m12x1-50-black

Axle Diameter (mm)
12



Over Locknut (mm)
197

Overall Length (mm)
229

Thread Length (mm)
20

Thread Pitch
1.5



Kierteen ylimääräinen pituus tuskin haittaa, mutta mitenhän tuo over locknut ja kokonaispituus?
Hintakin on sen verran suolainen etten kyllä ikimaailmassa maksa tuollaisesta metalliputkesta +70€.

----------


## Kanuuna

On noissa vapareissakin ollut kasausvikaa ihan tehtaaltakin. Nimeämainitsemattomalla sähköpyörämerkillä, joka alkaa H-kirjaimella ja on ruotsalainen mm. moottorisahoja valmistava yritys, oli kasauksesa sellainen pieni fiba, että sitä pkan alle tullutta prikkaa ei joko ollut tai se oli liian matala pitääkseen pakan paikallaan. Kaikki kokeilemani vapari-pakkakombot olivat samanlaisia. Korjasivat oletettavasti laittamalla prikan alle. 
Joo ja ei ole sähköpyöräketju, pahoittelen. Oli vaan antaa niin hyvä käytännön esimerkki. 
Mutta jos väljyys on alkanut vasta myöhemmin, niin sitten tuo mahdollisuus voitaneen sulkea pois.

----------


## paaton

Niin, tuo on just se road vapari mtb pakalla.

----------


## miz

Nii tuo tietty kannattaa tarkistaa. Omassa tapuksessa väljää tuntuu vaparin rungossa kun irrottaa pakan.
Kai siinä pakassa olisi päittäisvälystäkin väärällä vaparilla?

----------


## Kanuuna

^^Voi hyvin olla. En tiedä.

----------


## Puskissa

Laitoin videon heiluvasta takapakasta myyjälle. Kysyivät jos voin viedä paikalliseen pyöräliikkeeseen korjattavaksi. Lueskelin kansainvälisiltä foorumeilta että tuossa Tx-505 navan vapaarattaassa on ollut vikaa muillakin. Ilmeisesti huono erä tullut Shimanolta. Ja halvinta kuraa.

----------


## Tipitii

Minulla on pyörässä SRAM Guide R -hydrauliset levyjarrut. Kun ensimmäisen kerran piti vaihtaa jarrupalat ko. pyörään, jouduin turvautumaan pyöräliikkeen apuun, koska en saanut painettua mäntiä takaisin sisälle. Liikkeessä asia oli hoidettu niin, että oli päästetty hiukan jarrunestettä pois. Nyt olisi taas aika vaihtaa jarrupalat, ja tilanne on sama - männät eivät mene kauniisti sisään kuten toisessa pyörässäni. Mistä sitä nestettä jarruihin kertyy?

----------


## Etuajo-oikeus

> Minulla on pyörässä SRAM Guide R -hydrauliset levyjarrut. Kun ensimmäisen kerran piti vaihtaa jarrupalat ko. pyörään, jouduin turvautumaan pyöräliikkeen apuun, koska en saanut painettua mäntiä takaisin sisälle. Liikkeessä asia oli hoidettu niin, että oli päästetty hiukan jarrunestettä pois. Nyt olisi taas aika vaihtaa jarrupalat, ja tilanne on sama - männät eivät mene kauniisti sisään kuten toisessa pyörässäni. Mistä sitä nestettä jarruihin kertyy?



Itselläkin hydrauliset levyjarrut ja olen vaan ruuvarilla ym. vaan painanut männät takaisin sisään jos ulos tulevat. Youtubestakin löytyy varmaan hyviä videoita ennen kuin alkaa lisäämään voimaa.  :Hymy:

----------


## nure

^Kannattaa olla varovainen ettei vahingoita sylintereitä tms...

----------


## paaton

Luitteko ollenkaan tuota viestiä? Jos neste jostain syystä on oikeasti rajoittajana, niin ei siinä juutuben katselu auta. 

Mutta ei kai tuo mahdollista ole. Jostain pitäisi päästä kertymään vettä nesteen sekaan. Tai sitten uudet palat ovat vanhoja paksummat.

----------


## Etuajo-oikeus

> Luitteko ollenkaan tuota viestiä? Jos neste jostain syystä on oikeasti rajoittajana, niin ei siinä juutuben katselu auta. 
> 
> Mutta ei kai tuo mahdollista ole. Jostain pitäisi päästä kertymään vettä nesteen sekaan. Tai sitten uudet palat ovat vanhoja paksummat.



Entäpä jos jarrukahva ei täysin palaudu alkuperäiseen asentoon niin se estää männän alaspainamisen? Miten ihmeessä sinne vettä pääsisi kun sehän tarkoittaisi, että myös jarrunesteet suihkuaisi ulos?

----------


## paaton

> Entäpä jos jarrukahva ei täysin palaudu alkuperäiseen asentoon niin se estää männän alaspainamisen? Miten ihmeessä sinne vettä pääsisi kun sehän tarkoittaisi, että myös jarrunesteet suihkuaisi ulos?



Kyllä sinne ilmaa ja sen mukana vettä voi kertyä. Sen takiahan noita nesteitä vaihdellaan. 
Fillareissa ehkä vähemmän.

https://epicbleedsolutions.com/blogs...braking-system

----------


## Marsusram

Kyllähän piirin pitäisi ilmatessa olla auki, jolloin saa myös männät sisään. Saattaa vaatia merkin omat työkalut.

https://www.worldwidecyclery.com/blo...ode-rsc-brakes

----------


## paaton

> Kyllähän piirin pitäisi ilmatessa olla auki, jolloin saa myös männät sisään. Saattaa vaatia merkin omat työkalut.
> 
> https://www.worldwidecyclery.com/blo...ode-rsc-brakes



Onko noissa tosiaan sitten eroa merkkien välillä? Shimanolla männät painuu kyllä nätisti.

Mutta joo, ei kai tuosta kannata ongelmaa tehdä. Ruuvia auki ja mäntiä sisään. Ylös vaan kannu paikalleen.

----------


## Tipitii

Ymmärrän kyllä, miten ilmaus tehdään, siitä ei ole kyse  :Hymy:  Mutta sitä minun on vaikea ymmärtää, miksi männät eivät painu sisään kuten kuuluisi ja ongelman ratkaisuna pitäisi päästää hiukan jarrunestettä pois jarrupaloja vaihdettaessa. Ehkä sinne sitten vain jostain kertyy ilmaa ja kosteutta, vaikka toiminnassa ei ole mitään ongelmaa ollut. Merkillistä.

----------


## paaton

> Ymmärrän kyllä, miten ilmaus tehdään, siitä ei ole kyse  Mutta sitä minun on vaikea ymmärtää, miksi männät eivät painu sisään kuten kuuluisi ja ongelman ratkaisuna pitäisi päästää hiukan jarrunestettä pois jarrupaloja vaihdettaessa. Ehkä sinne sitten vain jostain kertyy ilmaa ja kosteutta, vaikka toiminnassa ei ole mitään ongelmaa ollut. Merkillistä.



Jep, tuo on tosiaan mielenkiintoista. Meneekö se sitten niin, että jos jostain pääsee ilmaa systeemiin, niin se täyttää tuon tyhjän tilan ja männät ei halua painua?

----------


## Etuajo-oikeus

> Ymmärrän kyllä, miten ilmaus tehdään, siitä ei ole kyse  Mutta sitä minun on vaikea ymmärtää, miksi männät eivät painu sisään kuten kuuluisi ja ongelman ratkaisuna pitäisi päästää hiukan jarrunestettä pois jarrupaloja vaihdettaessa. Ehkä sinne sitten vain jostain kertyy ilmaa ja kosteutta, vaikka toiminnassa ei ole mitään ongelmaa ollut. Merkillistä.



Onko mäntiä puhdistettu milloin viimeksi? Tosin senhän kyllä huomaisi jo jarruja käyttäessä jos jumahtaisivat. Tai sitten tuo ongelmasi ei ole ole vika laisinkaan vaan ainoastaan ominaisuus.

----------


## Marsusram

Jarrupiiri on yleensä avoin kun kahvaa ei puristeta. Siis kahvassa oleva mäntä on asennossa, jossa aukko paisuntasäiliöön on auki. Jos tuo ei aukea, niin jarrusatulan mäntiä  ei saa puristamalla sisään.
Piiriin tulee lisää nestettä tuosta säiliöstä kun jarrupalat kuluvat ja männät tulevat ulospäin. 
-toivottavasti tämä perusjuttu auttaa vianselvityksessä.

Guide -jarruissahan oli joitakin toleranssiongelmia kahvan päässä, liittyisiköhän tämä niihin?
https://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/...rujen-ongelmat

----------


## Benny

> Jarrupiiri on yleensä avoin kun kahvaa ei puristeta. Siis kahvassa oleva mäntä on asennossa, jossa aukko paisuntasäiliöön on auki. Jos tuo ei aukea, niin jarrusatulan mäntiä  ei saa puristamalla sisään.
> Piiriin tulee lisää nestettä tuosta säiliöstä kun jarrupalat kuluvat ja männät tulevat ulospäin. 
> -toivottavasti tämä perusjuttu auttaa vianselvityksessä.
> 
> Guide -jarruissahan oli joitakin toleranssiongelmia kahvan päässä, liittyisiköhän tämä niihin?
> https://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/...rujen-ongelmat



Nuo turpoavat kahvan männät oli ongelma ~ 2015-2017 valmistetuissa guideissa. Jos löytyy bleeding edge, niin ei pitäisi olla huonoa erää.

----------


## Etuajo-oikeus

> Nuo turpoavat kahvan männät oli ongelma ~ 2015-2017 valmistetuissa guideissa. Jos löytyy bleeding edge, niin ei pitäisi olla huonoa erää.



Tuosta katsoin myös erään YouTube-videon missä sorvissa korjasi ne. En ole ihan varma onko tämä samaa mallia, mutta ongelma näyttää samalle:





Nykyään on kyllä niin helppoa ja mukavaa korjata lähes kaikki mahdollinen itse kun löytyy täydelliset ohjeet lähes hetkessä.

----------


## paaton

On helppoa ja mukavaa. Ei tarvitse kuin sorvin olkkariin.

----------


## Kuminauha

^Nyt oli kyllä pakko vähän revetä sille mielikuvalle

----------


## Etuajo-oikeus

> On helppoa ja mukavaa. Ei tarvitse kuin sorvin olkkariin.



Totta, mutta ei sekään mahdottomuus ole. Kyllä ainakin omalla kaverillani on sorvi, jota voin halutessani lainata. Kyllähän miehellä täytyy työkaluja olla.  :Leveä hymy: 

Ja joo kai nuo muoviosat saa halutessaan ostettua kaupastakin ellei tykkää harrastaa.

----------


## Benny

> Tuosta katsoin myös erään YouTube-videon missä sorvissa korjasi ne. En ole ihan varma onko tämä samaa mallia, mutta ongelma näyttää samalle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nykyään on kyllä niin helppoa ja mukavaa korjata lähes kaikki mahdollinen itse kun löytyy täydelliset ohjeet lähes hetkessä.



Ei se noin tarkkaa tarvinnut olla. Omat korjasin ihan vesihiomapaperilla hiomalla. Loppu jumittaminen ja kestivät vielä useamman vuoden käyttöä. Ja loppujen lopuksi alkoi sitten satulan päästä falskaamaan.

----------


## nure

Sorvi olohuoneessa, siitä sitä hellasäröä syntyisi!

----------


## Etuajo-oikeus

> Sorvi olohuoneessa, siitä sitä hellasäröä syntyisi!



Mutta ajattele nyt mitä kaikkea osaa voisi sillä sitten itse tehdä. Hankkisi vielä jyrsimen kaveriksi niin kyllä ois puuhaa.

----------


## xubu

Kolme D- tulostin, niin voi tehdä alusta asti sopivan männän.

----------


## nure

^Ja siistimpi ja modernimpi kuin sorvi/jyrsin.

----------


## Tipitii

> Nuo turpoavat kahvan männät oli ongelma ~ 2015-2017 valmistetuissa guideissa. Jos löytyy bleeding edge, niin ei pitäisi olla huonoa erää.



Kävin ostamassa uudet jarrupalat ja samalla kyselin asiasta. Minulle sanottiin, että ongelma liittyy ainoastaan lämpöön - ts. asialla ei pitäisi olla vaikutusta esille tuomaani ongelmaan. Kehotetettiin vain tälläkin kertaa päästämään loraus jarrunestettä pois. Tuon varmasti teen, mutta luonnontieteellis-teknisenä ihmisenä minun on vaikea niellä ajatusta, että tarve päästää jarrunestettä pois jarrupaloja vaihdettaessa olisi normaalia.

----------


## Benny

> Kävin ostamassa uudet jarrupalat ja samalla kyselin asiasta. Minulle sanottiin, että ongelma liittyy ainoastaan lämpöön - ts. asialla ei pitäisi olla vaikutusta esille tuomaani ongelmaan. Kehotetettiin vain tälläkin kertaa päästämään loraus jarrunestettä pois. Tuon varmasti teen, mutta luonnontieteellis-teknisenä ihmisenä minun on vaikea niellä ajatusta, että tarve päästää jarrunestettä pois jarrupaloja vaihdettaessa olisi normaalia.



Ne männät turposivat ja lämpö turvotti niitä entisestään. Omissa ainakin kanitti viileämmälläkin kelillä...vähemmän tosin.

----------


## JackOja

> .... Kehotetettiin vain tälläkin kertaa päästämään loraus jarrunestettä pois. Tuon varmasti teen, mutta luonnontieteellis-teknisenä ihmisenä minun on vaikea niellä ajatusta, että tarve päästää jarrunestettä pois jarrupaloja vaihdettaessa olisi normaalia.



Ei ole normaalia, ei tuollaista tarvitse tehdä eikä ole mitään järkeäkään.

----------


## Lovejoy

> Laitoin videon heiluvasta takapakasta myyjälle. Kysyivät jos voin viedä paikalliseen pyöräliikkeeseen korjattavaksi. Lueskelin kansainvälisiltä foorumeilta että tuossa Tx-505 navan vapaarattaassa on ollut vikaa muillakin. Ilmeisesti huono erä tullut Shimanolta. Ja halvinta kuraa.



Taitaa olla kohtuu yleinen ongelma Shimanon vapareissa. Mulla oli Deore tason vaparissa sama ilmiö ja lueskentelin tuolloin erinäisiltä foorumeilta vastaavista löydöksistä. Mitään haittaa en tuosta huomannut vuoden ajamisella ja sen välyksen saa aika helposti pois, jos sen vaparin purkaa. 
Sisältä laakerikupin alta löytyy säätöprikat, joista voi kokeilla yhden poistaa. Itse tein tuon ja aikaa meni reilu tunti lukuisten pienten kuulien kanssa nysvätessä. Tilasin myös Ebaystä työkalun, jolla saa laakerikupin kierrettyä auki. Välys poistui täysin ja vaparikin pyöri vielä herkästi. Ymmärrettävästi liikkeet tuota tuskin tekee ja Shimanokaan ei taida tuota purkamista suositella vaan vaihtoa.

Oma veikkaukseni on, että Shimanokin on todennut, että pieni välys ei haittaa, joten valmistustoleranssit on hiukan väljemmät.

----------


## M A

Tarkoitus vaihtaa kammet ja siinä samalla menee eturatas. Kannattaisko tuossa samalla päivittää muutakin voimansiirtoa  :Sarkastinen:  ketjulla on ajeltu n.700 km ja pakalla joku 2500 km. Laitoin kampien mukana uuden ketjun joka tapauksessa tulemaan mutta pakkaa en nyt tilannut. Olisko pitäny  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Kanuuna

> Tarkoitus vaihtaa kammet ja siinä samalla menee eturatas. Kannattaisko tuossa samalla päivittää muutakin voimansiirtoa  ketjulla on ajeltu n.700 km ja pakalla joku 2500 km. Laitoin kampien mukana uuden ketjun joka tapauksessa tulemaan mutta pakkaa en nyt tilannut. Olisko pitäny



Riippuu kuinka juustoa ketju ja pakka on ollut. Ja millä käytöllä. Jotkut halvimmat srammilaiset Eagle-ketjut kestivät itsellä sen 7-800 km ennen kuin venähtivät yli puoleen prosenttiin. Huhut kertoo, että 0,75 % kuluman jälkeen pakka alkaa kulua hieman haipakkaammin.

----------


## nure

^^Sen kyllä huomaat jos alkaa hyppimään. Veikkaisin että pidä vanhat ketjut koska ne lähinnä "naimisissa" pakan kanssa ja katso miten toimii.

----------


## delin

Menin ostamaan Stumpjumper Evon kun kyllästyin vertailemaan pyöriä netissä ja meinasin tehdä siitä mulletin jahka se saapuu. Osaatteko suositella jotain hyvän hinta/laatusuhteen omaavaa takakiekkoa? Ja onko joku testannut noita Cascade componentsin linkkuja?

----------


## kauris

Eli 27.5 takakiekkoa? Oletko painava ja onko ajotapasi enemmän raju vai pyörää vähän edes säälivä? Onko  toivottu hintaluokka mistä haetaan takakiekolle 300 €, 400€, 500 € vai jotain muuta? Sisäleveys varmaan 30 mm luokkaa toiveissa?

----------


## delin

> Eli 27.5 takakiekkoa? Oletko painava ja onko ajotapasi enemmän raju vai pyörää vähän edes säälivä? Onko  toivottu hintaluokka mistä haetaan takakiekolle 300 €, 400€, 500 € vai jotain muuta? Sisäleveys varmaan 30 mm luokkaa toiveissa?



Juu 30mm leveä 27.5" takakiekko hakusessa. Painan ehkä noin 65kg. Ajotavasta sanotaanko että, en mä hirveesti sitä pyörää ala säälimään, mutta en mä sitä halua hajottakkaan. Jotain 300e voin tollasesta varmaan pulittaa.

----------


## MTB Engineer

Valmiskiekoista DT XM1700 tai EX1700 tai Newmenin SL.A30 ovat ainakin varmoja. DT:n 350 napa mun mielestä Newmeniä parempi, mutta Newmenillä taas paremmat kehät.

----------


## kauris

Samat kolme minunkin listalla olisi.

----------


## xubu

Newmenistä ei mulla oo mitään pahaa sanottavaa, napakin on kesteänyt hyvin.

----------


## arctic biker

Sekä 29 jäykkäperässä ynnä gravelissä on Newmenit, toimineet oikein hyvin. Heti kun toivun Piikkisikojen hintajärkytyksestä niin sähköjopo kaipaa ainakin taakse 27.5" 
kiekkoa. Soitan ekaksi Tampereen Rtechiin.

Toki varmasti muutkin ehdotetut ovat hyviä.

----------


## delin

Kiitoksia vastauksista ja vinkeistä. Entäs kuinka hyvin tollaset halvimmat hiilikuitukiekot mahtaa kestää? Mietin että jos tuplais budjetin ja vähän koittas kompensoida tota alumiinirungon painoa kevyemmällä takapäällä.

----------


## nure

Halvat kuitukiekot ei ole välttämättä keveämpiä kuin laadukkaat saman hintaiset alukiekot.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Toimiiko Shimanon 12spd pakka (esim. SLX) Sramin 12spd Eagle-ketjulla?

----------


## Kanuuna

> Toimiiko Shimanon 12spd pakka (esim. SLX) Sramin 12spd Eagle-ketjulla?



Toimii.

----------


## nure

^Ei se ketju pakkaa tunnista, Garbarukin pakka ja SRAM:n ketjut ja ei ongelmaa.

----------


## Etuajo-oikeus

Paljonko lämpöä liekkö Shimanon vakiojarrupalat hydraulisissa jarruissa kestää? Ulina ollut ongelmana ja heikko jarrutusteho, uunissa kerran käytin ehkä 200 asteella puolisen tuntia mikä tuntui hetkellisesti auttavan, joten ajatellut kokeilla töhöä seuraavaksi.
Tuon jälkeen toki ajoin palat sisään ja muutaman lenkin tuntuikin hyvältä, mutta märät kelit tuonut taas saman tutun ongelman vastaan.

----------


## Mannine

Moro, varastossa oottelee ensi kesää 14-vuotias cyclocross. 105 osasarja pelittää muuten vielä ihan ok, mutta kahvat (varsinkin vasen) lyö välillä tyhjää vaihdetta vaihtaessa. Vaihteet on säädössä ja vaijerit huilaa kuorissaan, siitä ei ole kiinni. Vasen kahva on itse asiassa tökkinyt jo pitempään, joten lienee ovat tiensä päässä. Onko raadilla kommenttia että riittääkö pelkkä kahvojen uusinta, ja toimisko Tiagran kahvat ongelmitta 105:n kanssa? https://www.bike-discount.de/en/shim...al-control-set <- nuita kattelin.
Vähän semmosta budjettiremppaa suunnittelen, kun en välttämäti kovin tyyristä projektia halua noin vanhasta pyörästä tehdä, mutkun tuolla ne brevetit on tähänkin asti menty, enkä viitsisi alkaa lenkkipyörää virittään pitemmille reissuille...

----------


## Lovejoy

Olen joskus jonkun videon tuubista katsonut, jossa kahvoja elvytettiin menestyksekkäästi käyttämällä reilusti wd40 liuottamaan vanhat töhnät pois ja sitten uutta voitelua. Voi olla hintansa väärti kokeilu, mutta voihan ne kahvat olla kuluneetkin pilalle.

----------


## Mannine

Juu ton olen tehnyt, ja auttoikin oikean kahvan kanssa jonkin verran. Noissa ~ton vuoden 105 kahvoissa oli jonkin verran valmistevikaa, eli tossa vasemmassa oli jokin indeksointisysteemi jolla sen saatto asettaa joko 2- tai 3-pykäläiseen asentoon riippuen siitä montako hammasratasta etupäässä oli käytössä. Tämä aiheutti kai aika paljon ongelmia, eli joku muovinen(?) hammasratas petti, ja jonkinlainen takuuvaihto kai niillä sillon oli, mutta itellä tuo ongelma alko esiintyä vasta sen verran myöhään ettei paikallinen kauppias alkanut enää asiaa hoitamaan. Ite olin sen verran laiska että jätin asian siihen, ton kanssa kun enimmäkseen pärjäs kun jaksoi aina välillä rassata. Nyt vaikuttaa olevan jo beyond rassaus, ja kun oikeakin takkuaa, niin pitänee uusia paloja tai luopua koko pyörästä. Snif.

----------


## Amfinaut

> Onko raadilla kommenttia että riittääkö pelkkä kahvojen uusinta, ja toimisko Tiagran kahvat ongelmitta 105:n kanssa? https://www.bike-discount.de/en/shim...al-control-set <- nuita kattelin.
> Vähän semmosta budjettiremppaa suunnittelen, kun en välttämäti kovin tyyristä projektia halua noin vanhasta pyörästä tehdä, mutkun tuolla ne brevetit on tähänkin asti menty, enkä viitsisi alkaa lenkkipyörää virittään pitemmille reissuille...



Valitettavasti 4700-sarja on tehty eri takavaihtajan vetosuhteelle kuin vanhat 10-vaihteiset osasarjat. Eli ainakin toi takavaihtaja pitäs laittaa samalla vaihtoon ja sehän pitäs olla sit nimenomaan tollanen 4700 (tai RX400 sarjaa).

Edit: Ja ilmeisesti etuvaihtaja kans.

----------


## laattamaa

> Paljonko lämpöä liekkö Shimanon vakiojarrupalat hydraulisissa jarruissa kestää? Ulina ollut ongelmana ja heikko jarrutusteho, uunissa kerran käytin ehkä 200 asteella puolisen tuntia mikä tuntui hetkellisesti auttavan, joten ajatellut kokeilla töhöä seuraavaksi.
> Tuon jälkeen toki ajoin palat sisään ja muutaman lenkin tuntuikin hyvältä, mutta märät kelit tuonut taas saman tutun ongelman vastaan.



Oon ite tuommosella butaani-propaani töhöllä korventanu eikä ole miksikään menny. Hionta+töhö yleensä auttanu on. 

Lähetetty minun JSN-L21 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Etuajo-oikeus

> Oon ite tuommosella butaani-propaani töhöllä korventanu eikä ole miksikään menny. Hionta+töhö yleensä auttanu on.



Täytyypä taas jossain välissä kokeilla. Ehkä täytyisi hankkia toiset palat, onhan nämä jo ollutkin vuodesta 2018.
Liekkö mitään suht huoltovapaita ja äänettömiä olemassakaan?

----------


## Mannine

> Valitettavasti 4700-sarja on tehty eri takavaihtajan vetosuhteelle kuin vanhat 10-vaihteiset osasarjat. Eli ainakin toi takavaihtaja pitäs laittaa samalla vaihtoon ja sehän pitäs olla sit nimenomaan tollanen 4700 (tai RX400 sarjaa).
> 
> Edit: Ja ilmeisesti etuvaihtaja kans.



Ok, jotain tämmöistä vähän uumoilinkin. Kiitos vastauksista, pitääpä pohtia tovi että elvytänkö vanhaa vielä kerran vai alanko kattelemaan uutta matkapyörää.

----------


## Lovejoy

Tätä Microshiftin kahvaa myydään joillain sivustoilla vanhempaan Shimanon 10 vaihteiseen yhteensopivana. Valmistajan sivulta en löytänyt faktaa, joten kannattaa vielä tarkistella, jos kiinnostaa.

https://www.bike24.com/p2588206.html...8-b671f47806df

----------


## paaton

> Ok, jotain tämmöistä vähän uumoilinkin. Kiitos vastauksista, pitääpä pohtia tovi että elvytänkö vanhaa vielä kerran vai alanko kattelemaan uutta matkapyörää.



Vaihtoon vaan. Tuohon joutuu uusimaan kahvat ja molemmat vaihtajat.

----------


## Malamuutti

> Ok, jotain tämmöistä vähän uumoilinkin. Kiitos vastauksista, pitääpä pohtia tovi että elvytänkö vanhaa vielä kerran vai alanko kattelemaan uutta matkapyörää.



Tämä käsittääkseni kävisi: https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/.../rp-prod136527
Jos siis pystyy elämään eri paria olevien kahvojen kanssa.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> ^Ei se ketju pakkaa tunnista, Garbarukin pakka ja SRAM:n ketjut ja ei ongelmaa.



No tuohan on taas ihan eri asia, kun nuo Garbarukin vehkeet on tehty SRAMin kanssa yhteensopivaksi. 

Shimanolla taas on tuo oma HG+ joka ainakin eturattaiden kanssa saattaa aiheuttaa ongelmia ja epätoivottavaa toimintaa. Siksi kysyin, että onko noissa pakoissa jotain vastaavaa.

----------


## hubba

Paljonhan kannattaa pyytää noin 2000km ajetuista Dura Ace 9000 osista? 
Ostin uuden pyörän mistä pidän varmaan vain rungon kun löytyy jo Di2 osasarja.

- Kampisetti 50-34t 172,5mm
- 11s kasetti 11-28
- Vannejarrut etu ja taka

----------


## paaton

> Paljonhan kannattaa pyytää noin 2000km ajetuista Dura Ace 9000 osista? 
> Ostin uuden pyörän mistä pidän varmaan vain rungon kun löytyy jo Di2 osasarja.
> 
> - Kampisetti 50-34t 172,5mm
> - 11s kasetti 11-28
> - Vannejarrut etu ja taka



Hintaa en osaa sanoa, mutta jotain voi siitä laskea siitä, että ainakin itse arvotan r8000 setin korkeammalle. Uudemmassa 11sp setissä on tullut aika paljon muutoksia ja onhan tuo komeampikin.

Ehkä menee jopa osina paremmin kaupaksi. Kahvat ovat rikkoontuneen tilalle rahan arvoista kamaa. Kammet 1x settiin kivat. Pakka uberia.

----------


## hubba

Kannattaako pressfit keskiön työkaluihin panostaa vai pärjääkö halvemmalla. 
Pärjääkö esim tällä https://www.bike-discount.de/en/rado...ottom-brackets

----------


## paaton

Kyllähän se kannattaa. Varsinkin muovikuoriset pressfitit muokkautuu minun mielestäni asennuksessa, eli vaikka runko ei ihan linjassa olisikaan, niin kupit saattaa ohjautua jämäkällä työkalulla linjaan.

Sitten huonompi juttu on se, että rimpuloilla työkaluilla ohuet holkit lähtevät lähes varmasti ensin vinoon. Tuo ei minusta haittaa esimerkiksi Shimanon muovisilla pressfiteillä niin paljoa, mutta alumiiniset holkit leikkaavat tuossa kohtaa jo runkoa.

----------


## paaton

Tuo radonin työkalu näyttää aika pätevältä, jos reiässä ei ole liikaa välystä. Suht pitkä holkki ja kromattu akseli. Ei siis suoraan väljän kieretangon päällä.

----------


## marco1

Tämän tyyppistä pressfitin poistotyökalua sen sijaan en voi suositella: https://www.bike-discount.de/en/rado...-fit-bb86/bb90 - nuo kuminauhalla kiinni ovat 3 ankkuripalaa irtoavat helposti ja homma menee niiden etsimiseksi. 
"Neljään osaan halkaistun putken" -tyyppisen irroitustyökalun voi tietysti tehdä itsekin jos sattuu olemaan esim. sopivaa huonekaluputkea.

----------


## nure

Jos ei ole irroitettavaa säästää niin tuurnalla saa irti mutta jos asentaa uudelleen niin sitten eri juttu.

----------


## Santtu75

Ostin tuossa joku aika sitten pelkän Cube:n Reaction hybrid one 2018  rungon johon pikkuhiljaa hankkinut osia ja kasannut projektia eteenpäin (itselle ihka ensimmäinen aivan osista kootu pyöräprojekti) ja se alkaa olemaan kohta loppusuoralla, mutta nyt iski takavaihtajan kanssa oma osaamattomuus.

Kyseinen mallihan on ollut malliston alapään malli ja on alunperin ollut varustettu Shimanon Deore 9s. takavaihtajalla ja 11-34 takapakalla, tässä mallissa tuo rungossa kiinnioleva vaihtajan kiinnityskorvake lähtee käytännössä suoraan alaspäin ja tuo Deoren vaihteisto kiinnittyy siihen lähteäkseen siitä noin 90asteen kulmassa vasemmalle (Cuben arkistokuva).







No, itsellä tarkoitus rakentaa pyörä Shimanon XT 11s. vaihteistolla ja 11-42 pakalla.
Pyörässä onkin kuitenkin kiinni jo valmiiksi edellisen omistajan toimesta korvake joka lähtee rungosta alas takaviistoon noin 45asteen kulmassa (kuva omasta pyörästäni)





Kun tuota pyörän mallisarjaa mennään kalliimpaan suuntaan, niin vastaan tulee XT 11s. vaihtajalla ja 11-46 pakalla varustettu malli jossa tuo vaihtajan korvake lähtee juurikin tuonne takaviistoon (Cuben arkistokuva)





Itse sovittelin tuossa tuota omaa XT vaihtajaa tuohon korvakkeeseen ja näytti jotenkin oudolta, näyttäisi että tuo vaihtaja asemoituisi jotenkin aivan liian ulos tuohon pakkaan nähden.




Vertailin tuota Cuben arkistokuvaa ja omaa vaihtajaa keskenään, niin itselläni on tuossa vaihtajassa kiinni yksi ylimääräinen "lenkki" millä vaihtaja ja tuo rungossa kiinni oleva korvake yhdistyvät, pitäisikö tuo ottaa pois, vaiko hommata alkupeäinen runkoon kuuluva korvake vai eikö tuo paremman mallisarjan korvake olisikin oikea kun kyse tuosta XT vaihtajasta ja isommasta pakasta...

Menin itse tuon homman kanssa niin solmuun että pakko kyseä palstalta neuvoa...

----------


## paaton

Directmount korvake tuossa kaiketi on kiinni. Eli tosiaan pois se yksi lenkki vaihtajasta.

----------


## Marsusram

> Directmount korvake tuossa kaiketi on kiinni. Eli tosiaan pois se yksi lenkki vaihtajasta.



Juutuupista löytyy ohje
https://youtu.be/xyOp2lyeAlY

----------


## Santtu75

Video selvensi asian hyvin, kiitoksia.

----------


## TERU

Tarttis tuollaisen laakeria suojaavan 10 mm osan tavalliseen VP laakeriin, joka on yläosaltaan tasainen, ei näytä runsas olevan tarjonta, kävisköhän tämä tällaiseen yleiskäyttöön, vaikka kovast kehutaan omaan sopivan:
https://www.bike-discount.de/en/syntace-mega-spacer

----------


## nure

Voi kyllä sopia jos pelkästä suojaamisesta kyse, ei tietenkään kallis kokeilu mutta kai sitä muutakin tilattavaa löytyy ettei postikulut rasita.

----------


## TERU

On muutakin jonossa ja normaalista ekasta spcerista stemmin alle kyse, tuo muotoilu vähän epäilyttää. 
Nyt stemmin alla 25 mm kiinteä koroke, jota haluaisin vähentää tangon laskemiseksi,  kymppimillinen tai matalampi sopisi. Kolmas pyörä on suoratankoinen ja yksi ajo vasta ajettuna. Pientä säätöä uuteen on aina tehtävä, vaikka täysin sopiva rungon koko olis.

----------


## TERU

Pistinkin tilaten tuon Syntace -spacerin ja muutakin roinaa, eiköhän se siitä tanko alene.

----------


## arctic biker

Vaihdoin Piikkisiat sähköjopoon (Helkama XE12) ja jotain huomioin. Takavanne (27.5) on 40C ja etunen (29) on 30C. Enpä ole moista tavannut jotta takana sentin leveämpi kiekko! 
Onko tossa mitään logiikkaa miksi näin???

Takasen vannenauhan asennus on muuten mallia juosten kustu mutta kun on liimattu niin mangun takuuseen uuden.

----------


## Marsusram

> Vaihdoin Piikkisiat sähköjopoon (Helkama XE12) ja jotain huomioin. Takavanne (27.5) on 40C ja etunen (29) on 30C. Enpä ole moista tavannut jotta takana sentin leveämpi kiekko! 
> Onko tossa mitään logiikkaa miksi näin???



Eturengas ohjautuu kapeampana paremmin ja paino on takarenkaalla jossa enemän ilmatilaa.
Mulletissa on nyt takana ARC45 (27.5)+FF ja edessä ARC40 (29) +Piikkisika. Ihan toimiva kombo.

----------


## arctic biker

Kiitos @Marsusram.  Enpä osannut noin ajatella! Yksi tämän pyörän hankinnan motiiveista olikin viime talven pöperökelit ja surkea auraus.  Jospa tällä pääsisi paljon paremmin kuin ISP rengastuksella tai gravelilla...

----------


## TERU

> Vaihdoin Piikkisiat sähköjopoon (Helkama XE12) ja jotain huomioin. Takavanne (27.5) on 40C ja etunen (29) on 30C. Enpä ole moista tavannut jotta takana sentin leveämpi kiekko!



Johan jotakin, on aikoihin eletty, lonkkavolvoon sähköapua!

Kävin sähköavusteisten ketjussa kuikkimassa tuosta Helkama-hankkeesta ja ymmärrystä tuli siirtymälle sähköapuun.
Onnea uuden laitteen kanssa touhuiluun.

----------


## arctic biker

Kiitos @Teru

----------


## TERU

Ei kiittämistä.

Monta kertaa olen nähnyt jarruletkun katkaisusta asiaa ja unohtanut tyypillisesti miten homma tehdään. Nyt on pyörä hydraulijarruin ja etujarrun letkua vois lyhentää kun osais. Vaatiiko jonkin kalun ja rutosti osaamista, vai onko parempi viedä ammattilaiselle. Simpan kahvat tässä.

----------


## paaton

Tarttee sen helmen ja sisäliittimen ainakin. Ne keltaiset muovipalatkin on kivat olla olemassa, joilla pitää letkusta kiinni kun hakkaa letkun sisään sen sisäosan.

Shimanolla on kahta mallia noita kikkareita. Menee letkun mukaan ja sen malli lukee kyljessä.

Niin ja ilmauskannu sulla tietystikkin on? Sillekkin voi olla käyttöä.

----------


## Kuminauha

Letkun leikkaukseen ja sisäholkin asennukseen on oma työkalu, mutta ilmankin pärjää, esim partaterällä, vasaralla ja pihdeillä. Multa saa Espoosta lainaan tommosen spessu työkalun mikäli haluaa.

Pyöräyttää kahvaa tangossa silleen, että letkulähtö osoittaa yläviistoon (olettaen nyt että on maastokahvat).

Letkun suojakumi irti (lähtee ihan vetämällä), alla oleva mutteri autki ja nykäsee letkun irti. Ottaa suojakumin ja mutterin talteen.

Sitten letku poikki suojakumi, mutteri, helmi letkun ympärille(tuossa järjestyksessä), sitten painetaan ylläkin mainittu sisäliitin letkun sisään.

Näiden jälkee tunkee koko setin kahvaan ja pienellä jakarilla mutterin kiristys (ei mihinkään raivokireyteen). Viralliset momentit löytyy shimanon ohjeista. si.shimano.com

Ilmaus suositeltava tämän jälkeen. Toki jos ilmanki toimii ni kovaa ajoa vaan.

----------


## TERU

Kiitos kiitos, nyt tulee raja vastaan, käyn häiriköimässä Jussia. Jussinpyöräpisteen Hullu-Jussin Outletista hain jokunen päivä sitten 5-6 vuotta seinällä roikkuneen Bianchin suoratankoisen, kun tuollainen täytyy olla. 

Hyvät osat hyvässä rungossa, ei mitään Altustasoa löydy. Runko just koon puolesta. 

Hydrauliset jarrut vaativat niin vähän huomiota ettei noihin ilmauksiin ja nesteisiin muutoinkaan viitti ryhtyä, jääköön seuraavaan elämään...
Tyytyväisyyden hyminää tuolla ajamisesta kokee.

----------


## nure

^Mattopuukolla saa letkun kyllä poikki vaikka Jagwiren katkaisijakin löytyy. "Sisäliittimen" tai pinnin, mikä lie virallinen nimi on saa tosiaan luonnikkaasti noilla keltaisilla paloilla kun puristaa ne lukkopihdeillä tiukkaan, helppo naputtaa varovasti vasaralla.
Päteviä jarrukohtaisia ilmaussarjoja saa saksanmaalta  alle kolmella kympillä, suht hyviä investointeja. Muuten, jos ilmaa/täyttää niin satulan päässä oleva mutteri muistaakseni 7millinen, siis hieman harvinaisempi koko.

----------


## arctic biker

Mullakin jotain 5 vuotta tallin seinällä roikkunut ihan oikea hydrauliletkun katkaisupihti, kertaakaan tarvinnu...

----------


## Kuminauha

Tommosen työkalun saa amazonista/ebaysta/aliexpressistä jollain 15€:lla. Voi pitää mielessä, koska nykysissä shimanon jarrusarjoissa ei enää tuota keltasta puristuspalikkaa tule mukana. Ne voi toki ostaa erikseen jollain 5€:lla.

----------


## arctic biker

> Eturengas ohjautuu kapeampana paremmin ja paino on takarenkaalla jossa enemän ilmatilaa.
> Mulletissa on nyt takana ARC45 (27.5)+FF ja edessä ARC40 (29) +Piikkisika. Ihan toimiva kombo.



Jatkokysymys kokeneille  fättikuskeille. Viimekevään 5-10 sentin sosekeleissä manailleena, oisko
 niin että 2.6 tuumanen eturengas oiskin oikeeta fättirengasta etevämpi?

----------


## nure

^^Veikkaan että keltaiset, leikkurin ja ilmaussetin saa saksanmaalta alle neljällä kympillä.

----------


## Kuminauha

Varmaan joo

----------


## nure

Osaako joku viisaampi kertoa että onko ohjauslaakerien alakooleissa (Crown race) eroja keskenään. Kyse Cane Creekin 40 sarjasta 1.5" koossa, lempipuodissa ei ole saatavilla kuin 110er sarjan vastaava ja en tiedä onko yhteensopivia ko. laakerin kanssa?

----------


## paaton

Crown race ei ole alakooli, vaan se kartio mikä tulee haarukkaan.

Se kartiohan niissä voi olla eri, mutta canet käyvät varmasti keskenään. Eihän se kartio muutu mallisarjan mukaan.

Isolla varmuudella se nyt paikallaankin oleva käy, mutta canessa tulee tosiaan se tiiviste mukana, joka jeesaa tosi paljon laakerin kestoon.

----------


## kauris

> Osaako joku viisaampi kertoa että onko ohjauslaakerien alakooleissa (Crown race) eroja keskenään. Kyse Cane Creekin 40 sarjasta 1.5" koossa, lempipuodissa ei ole saatavilla kuin 110er sarjan vastaava ja en tiedä onko yhteensopivia ko. laakerin kanssa?



Mielestäni käy ristiin näiden kahden sivun perusteella kunhan mitat oikeat. En siis väitä (tiedä) onko alimman linkin crown race sulle oikea mutta tekstissä sanotaan, että 40 sarjalainen käy 110 laakereihin. Eli toki myös varmaan päinvastoin.


https://canecreek.com/FAQ/i-need-a-r...ch-one-to-buy/

https://www.bike24.com/p2116907.html

Edit. Tässä vielä lisävahvistus toiseen suuntaan
https://www.bike24.com/p2116880.html

----------


## nure

^T.Hanks, löytyi sopiva toiseksi oarhaasta puodista.

----------


## formulastara

Hankin yleispyöräksi white ax+ 290 ff. mukana tuli Shimanon bl-mt200 hydrauliset jarrut ilmoitetun Tektron sijaan.

Ongelma on, etten saa etujarrua säädettyä niin, että se toimisi kunnolla. Nyt käy niin, että kun jarrutan kunnolla, niin yhtäkkiä jarru alkaa vaan rämisemään ja menettää tehon täysin. Olisiko vinkkejä asiaan?

Säädän siis jarruja niin, että avaan ensin jarrukaliiberin liikkuvaksi, laitan sitten jarrukahvalla jarrut "kiinni" ja sitten kiristän kaliiberin. Mitä muuta voisi tehdä? Siellähän näyttää olevan vaikka minkälaista ruuvia kaliiberissa, joista en tiedä, mitä ne tekee.

Kiitos kaikistas vinkeistä ja Hyvää Joulua  :Hymy:

----------


## Aakoo

^Ei siinä sen kummempia säätöjä ole. Itse säädän jarrut niin, että silmämääräisesti keskitän satulan levyyn nähden ja sitten ruuvit kiinni. Jos ei tuolla tokene niin vie huoltoon.

----------


## Benny

> Hankin yleispyöräksi white ax+ 290 ff. mukana tuli Shimanon bl-mt200 hydrauliset jarrut ilmoitetun Tektron sijaan.
> 
> Ongelma on, etten saa etujarrua säädettyä niin, että se toimisi kunnolla. Nyt käy niin, että kun jarrutan kunnolla, niin yhtäkkiä jarru alkaa vaan rämisemään ja menettää tehon täysin. Olisiko vinkkejä asiaan?
> 
> Säädän siis jarruja niin, että avaan ensin jarrukaliiberin liikkuvaksi, laitan sitten jarrukahvalla jarrut "kiinni" ja sitten kiristän kaliiberin. Mitä muuta voisi tehdä? Siellähän näyttää olevan vaikka minkälaista ruuvia kaliiberissa, joista en tiedä, mitä ne tekee.
> 
> Kiitos kaikistas vinkeistä ja Hyvää Joulua



Satulan keskitys onnistuu juuri niin kuin sen jo teitkin. Levy/pala voi olla likainen, tai öljyinen jos ei jarrutehoa löydy. "Perustason" jarru tuo mt 200, niin ei siinä mikään ihan älytön teho ole toimivanakaan

----------


## paaton

Niin ja uudella jarrulla tietysti muutamat reippaat jarrutukset. Ei ne satulat ole välttämättä suorassa levyyn nähden joka suuntaan vaikka keskitys tehdäänkin.

----------


## formulastara

[QUOTE=Benny;3193382]Satulan keskitys onnistuu juuri niin kuin sen jo teitkin. Levy/pala voi olla likainen, tai öljyinen jos ei jarrutehoa löydy. "Perustason" jarru tuo mt 200, niin ei siinä mikään ihan älytön teho ole toimivanakaan[/QUOTE

Juu halppisjarruhan se on. Mut toivoisi toimivan vähintään yhtä tehokkaasti kuin vaikkapa mekaaniset -tai vannejarrut. Tehojen sijaan olennaista on tietty sujuva toiminta -joka ei tällä haavaa toteudu.

Ihan mielenkiinnosta, voiko tällaisia lähtötason jarruja tuunata vaikka pitävimmillä jarrupaloilla? Täytyykö jarrulevy myös uusia samalla?

----------


## formulastara

> Niin ja uudella jarrulla tietysti muutamat reippaat jarrutukset. Ei ne satulat ole välttämättä suorassa levyyn nähden joka suuntaan vaikka keskitys tehdäänkin.



Joo tehdas-säädöillä jarru toimi ihan ok ensin -tosin teho oli olematon kunnes sain parit kilsat alle. Ja sitten lähdin säätämään jarrua ja nyt ei enää toimi  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## formulastara

Se täytyy sanoa, että lukuunottamatta tätä jarruongelmaa Whiten AX+ on enemmän kuin hintansa (499) väärti. Yllättävän kevyt kookkaaksi 29" hybridiksi: 13,9kg ja palikat on samaa tasoa kuin noin 1000:n euron merkkipyörissä. Jos on hakusessa pyörä rentoon yleis-ajeluun, niin suosittelen. Renkaat on sopivan paksut ja aika pitävät myös hiekkateillä. Rullaa itseasiassa törkeen hyvin. Tähän tuli mukaan WTB Riddler-renkaat -tykkään. Ongelmana on, että pyörän mukana voi tulla ihan eri osat mitä sanotaan. Mulle kävi tuuri, mut se on melkosta lottoarvontaa.

----------


## nure

^Jarujen kanssa ei kauheasti kannata tapella jos ei ole tyytyväinen, esim. SLX:n jarrut suht edulliset ja toimivat mainiosti.

----------


## K.Kuronen

> ...
> Säädän siis jarruja niin, että avaan ensin jarrukaliiberin liikkuvaksi, laitan sitten jarrukahvalla jarrut "kiinni" ja sitten kiristän kaliiberin. Mitä muuta voisi tehdä? Siellähän näyttää olevan vaikka minkälaista ruuvia kaliiberissa, joista en tiedä, mitä ne tekee.
> 
> Kiitos kaikistas vinkeistä ja Hyvää Joulua



Katsomalla edestä vaikka lamppua apuna käyttäen näet, onko satula suorassa ja onko jarrulevy keskellä satulaa. Kun puristat jarrukahvasta, niin levyn ei tulisi taipua ollenkaan, vaan kummankin jarrupalan tulisi painua kiinni levyyn yhtä aikaa.

Jos pinnat, joihin jarrusatula haarukassa kiinnittyy ovat vinot, niin satulaa ei oikein saa suoraan.

----------


## Puskis

Mt200 on oikein toimiessaan erinomainen jarru peruspyörään ja periaatteessa ihan yhtä helppo säätää ja huoltaa kuin kalliimmatkin Shimanot. Jokin tuossa on vialla.

----------


## jalkkis

Palat irti, kevyt hionta, palat takas ja kovaa jarruttelua?

----------


## paaton

> Katsomalla edestä vaikka lamppua apuna käyttäen näet, onko satula suorassa ja onko jarrulevy keskellä satulaa. Kun puristat jarrukahvasta, niin levyn ei tulisi taipua ollenkaan, vaan kummankin jarrupalan tulisi painua kiinni levyyn yhtä aikaa.
> 
> *Jos pinnat, joihin jarrusatula haarukassa kiinnittyy ovat vinot, niin satulaa ei oikein saa suoraan*.



Tämähän kannattaa uudesta fillarista tarkistaa. Aika monessa huollossa on tuo parktoolin laite, jolla oikaistaan tuo virhe rungosta.

Ja tosiaan ei ne vaan aina noin yksinkertaisesti keskity, eli katsoo valolla kuten kuronen neuvookin...

----------


## nure

Ihan kuriositeettina, kun keskittää tuolla pultit auki, puristus ja pultit kiinni niin siinä vaiheessa satula kyllä saattaa hieman liikkua. Hieman kärsivällisyyttä vaativaa hommaa.

----------


## plr

> Jos pinnat, joihin jarrusatula haarukassa kiinnittyy ovat vinot, niin satulaa ei oikein saa suoraan.



Tuollaisessa tilanteessa voi usein käyttää aluslaattaa, joka oikaisee satulan levyn suuntaiseksi. Löytyy nimellä spherical washer. Sama systeemi, jolla vannejarru säädetään oikean suuntaiseksi vanteeseen nähden.

----------


## paaton

> Tuollaisessa tilanteessa voi usein käyttää aluslaattaa, joka oikaisee satulan levyn suuntaiseksi. Löytyy nimellä spherical washer. Sama systeemi, jolla vannejarru säädetään oikean suuntaiseksi vanteeseen nähden.



Käykö tuo flatmountin kanssa? Postmounteissahan noita on.

----------


## #78

Mulla oli parissa lastenpyörässä tuollaiset mt200 jarrut. Niissäkin kannattaa painella ensin kahvasta ilman paloja männät liikkeelle. Silleen että jos toinen mäntä ei lähde liikkeelle niin pitää sitä liikkuvaa mäntää jollain meisselillä tai pihdellä paikallaan. Kun molemmat männät liikkuu reilusti niin sitten kasaa palat paikoilleen. Satulan pultit löysällä ravistelee toisella kädellä satulaa ja toisella painaa jarrukahvasta että palat ottaa levyyn. Sitten kiristää jarrusatulan pultit samalla kahvaa kevyesti puristaen. Sen jälkeen vaan toivotaan ettei pahasti kihnuta. Tämä on yleensä auttanut.

----------


## Nautiskelija

> Hankin yleispyöräksi white ax+ 290 ff. mukana tuli Shimanon bl-mt200 hydrauliset jarrut ilmoitetun Tektron sijaan.
> 
> Ongelma on, etten saa etujarrua säädettyä niin, että se toimisi kunnolla. Nyt käy niin, että kun jarrutan kunnolla, niin yhtäkkiä jarru alkaa vaan rämisemään ja menettää tehon täysin. Olisiko vinkkejä asiaan?
> 
> Säädän siis jarruja niin, että avaan ensin jarrukaliiberin liikkuvaksi, laitan sitten jarrukahvalla jarrut "kiinni" ja sitten kiristän kaliiberin. Mitä muuta voisi tehdä? Siellähän näyttää olevan vaikka minkälaista ruuvia kaliiberissa, joista en tiedä, mitä ne tekee.
> 
> Kiitos kaikistas vinkeistä ja Hyvää Joulua



Hyviä vinkkejä tulikin jo, lisätään vielä tämä: Jos oikein katsoin xxl sivuilta, niin kiekkosi ovat kiinni pikalinkuilla. Mielestäni kiekon kiinnitys haarukkaan kannattaa aina tehdä huolellisesti ja senkin voisi nyt tarkistaa. Itse olen joskus kiireessä hutiloinut kiekon takaisin kiinni niin, ettei pikalinkku ollutkaan tasaisesti haarukan dropouteissa. Ilmeni muistaakseni jarrun hankauksena ja keskittämishaasteina.

----------


## nure

^Suoraan ja tarpeeksi kireälle ettei kiekko notku. Itse vihoviimeiseen pikalukolliseen vaihdoin heti kuuskololliseen "läpiakseliin" niin saa vaivattomasti tarpeeksi tiukkaan.

----------


## paaton

Jos sinä nure käytät oikeasti jotain 5mm kuusiokolo akseleita, niin ne ei kyllä kiri pikalinkullista enempää.

Täytyy olla vain laadukas pikalinkku.

----------


## nure

^Käytin, olivat vihoviimeiset... Myös varmaan tiedät että tuon tason pyörästä niin kovin laadukasta komponenttia löytyy, saati pikalukkoja. 
Sinun mielipide on sinun ja minun eri ja ne ei koskaan kohtaa, Kiplingiä mukaillen. 
Toisaaltaan itsellä ei ole niin suurta tarvetta todistaa oikeassa oloa tai toisen väärässä oloa, Sheldon...

----------


## Opulus

Joskus sillä jolla ei mielestään ole suurta tarvetta todistaa olevansa oikeassa on nimenomaan vahva tunne oikeassa olemisestaan.


Mutta mitä oikein halusit sanoa Sheldonilla ja kolmella pisteellä?

Oma kokemus pikalinkuista on että tällainen on syytä heittää mereen:

----------


## Puskis

Kuusiokolokiristettävissä on ainakin ylikiristämisen mahdollisuus ja oon aika paljon lukenut räjähtelevistä semmoisista, että on alkanut itseänikin huolettaa. Momenttiavainta joutuu ainakin käyttämään ja se on vähän ikävä ominaisuus, jos kiekkoa pitää joskus tien päällä irrotella ja kiinnittää. 

Whitessä on tuollainen Opuluksen linkkaaman kuvan tyyppinen linkku, mut ainakin siinä halvemman mallin mekaanisilla jarruilla homma toimi niilläkin ihan hyvin, eli ei hankaamista. Hydraulisilla pitäisi olla vielä vähemmän ongelmaa, jos homman tekee oikein. Shimanon linkut on tietenkin parhaat, mut rehellisesti sanottuna tuollaisten huonojen linkkujen kanssa mulla on ollut ongelma ainoastaan Kona Roven kanssa, jossa oli mekaaniset Hayes Cx Expertit.

----------


## paaton

Noin just. Jos paikallaan on edelleen se 5mm qr akseli, niin ei tuota saa sen tiukempaan vetää. 5mm kierteen kesto on aika rajallinen.

Noi nuren neuvot on välillä jo vaarallisia.

----------


## nure

^Oletkos kuullut momenteista ja onhan pikalinkuissakin kierteet...? Pikalinkuissa myös se puoli että niiden "Pre"kireys on oltava oikea jo ennen kiristämistä ja kuuskolollisissa ei tätä ongelmaa. Lisäksi kuuskololliset hieman hidastaa pitkäkyntisiä.

----------


## paaton

Olet kyllä maininnut ettet käytä momenttia missään. 5mm pultin momentti on tosi pieni. Ei siinä oikeasti kärsi ison avaimen kanssa kiriä akselia.

----------


## Marsusram

Noissa 5mm ruodoissa, oli sitten qr tai pultti, on venymää sen verran ettei ne ihan noin vaan napsu poikki. Materiaali on sen verran joustava että kestää tuossa käytössä. 
Hyvä näppituntuma toki tarvitaan.

----------


## jalkkis

Pystyykö QR:n ylikiristämään käsin? Minä olen sellainen narukäsi, että tuommoisen Opuluksen linkissä olevan mallista en pysty(ne) ylikiristämään, kun vipuvarsi on tynkä.

----------


## nure

^^^Sheldon, kyllä momentin tuntee sentään jollakin tasolla kun ei kovastikaan pitkää jatkovartta käytä ja toisaaltaan, miten varmistat pikalukon momentin?

^^Yli neljän vuosikymmenen aikana en ole yhtään saanut poikki tai kierteitä pettämään vaikka ei olisi kyse edes voiman puuttesta.

----------


## TERU

Saisko väliin kysyä, millä hillitsette ruuvien pyörimistä, kun liian helposti, suorastaan holtittomasti pyörii? Vaikeuttaa erään hienomekaanisen työkalun säätöä kahden säätöruuvin pyöriessä liuan herkästi. Ei kait siirappia kuitenkaan?
Jotain pyörimistä tahmaavaa tarttis.

----------


## Iglumies

Ruuvilukite on hyvä, mutta vaikka hammastahna, hiuslakka tjms käy hätätilassa hyvin.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Joskus käytettiin punaista kynsilakkaa. Se toimii myös indikaattorina jos ruuvi alkaa pyörimään. Pelasi hienosti ainakin kasettisoittimen äänipään säädöissä, silloin 80 luvulla.  :Hymy:

----------


## TERU

Noita vois kokeillakin, ei noista vahinkoa ainakaan. Kokonaan ei voi lukita, kun säätöjen pitää toimia, sopivasti vastusta tavoite.

----------


## #78

Mulla on divergessä 11s XT. Siinä pyöri itsekseen se ruuvi millä säädetään etäisyyttä pakkaan. Siihen ruuvien laitoin tipan sinistä lukitetta ja annoin kuivua ennen kuin kiersin sisään. Nyt on pysynyt säätö.

----------


## moukari

Löytyi Bikesterin alesta joulukuussa tällainen 50T Stronglight eturatas Ultegra-kampiin Shimanon 110 BCD pulttijaolla. Ks. linkki PLATEAU (stronglight.com) 

Asennuksessa tulikin vastaan sellainen ongelma, että tähän ei mene normaalin M8-kokoiset pultit. Tilasin sitten Stronglightin Shimano-yhteensopivat pultit, jotka nekin olivat tavallista M8-kokoa. Ks. linkki STRONGLIGHT Chainring bolt FC-9000, 6800, 5800 SHIMANO - Cycle Service Nordic FI 

Mittasin tuon rattaan pultin reiän ja näytti olevan M6-kokoinen, mikä vaikuttaa varsin epätavalliselta koolta. Mitään kierteitä tuossa pultin reiässä ei ole. Uskaltaako tuota pultin reikää porata suuremmaksi, jotta saan tuon asennettua? Mistään ei löydy tuon kokoisia pultteja.

----------


## paaton

Eli tuo on nyt ihan suora lätkä, eikä sellainen jossa on ne integroidut mutterit? Suoraan rattaasen tietystikkin uskaltaa porata.
Keittiönpöytään vain puristimella kiinni ja poraamaan. Voi haukata helposti läpimennessä, jos ei ole kunnolla kiinni.

Pienempi reikähän on sen vuoksi ihan hyvä, että voit porata siihen nyt sopivat. Minulla on ainakin laatikoihin kertynyt jo muutamaakin erikokoista shimanon muotomutteria. Noitahan saa rotorilta, shimanolta ja monelta muultakin valmistajalta.

----------


## M A

Mites tällaisia kuuluu käyttää? Vaihtelen tässä dropperin vaijeria ja tulipa mieleen että voisiko näillä vähentää veden kulkua kuoren sisään?

----------


## M A

Siis näitä...

----------


## Marsusram

^Tuo muovinen tulee päätyholkiksi vaijerinkuorelle, ohut häntä menee rungon stopparin läpi ja tuo kuminen taas avoimen vaijerin puolelta sen hännän päälle.
Täyspitkissä kuorissa ei käytetä.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Löytyi Bikesterin alesta joulukuussa tällainen 50T Stronglight eturatas Ultegra-kampiin Shimanon 110 BCD pulttijaolla. Ks. linkki PLATEAU (stronglight.com) .



Jotenkin hämärä juttu. Eli siinä rattaassa on paljaat noin 6-7 mm reijät? Onko jossain irto-spidereissä tuollaiset 6 mm ruuvit, eli ratas olisi alunperin tarkoitettu johonkin sellaiseen? Mutta kyllä se varmaan kestää sen 8 mm reijänkin.

----------


## moukari

> Jotenkin hämärä juttu. Eli siinä rattaassa on paljaat noin 6-7 mm reijät? Onko jossain irto-spidereissä tuollaiset 6 mm ruuvit, eli ratas olisi alunperin tarkoitettu johonkin sellaiseen? Mutta kyllä se varmaan kestää sen 8 mm reijänkin.



Niinpä! Tämä kun piti olla Ultegran kammille tarkoitettu. Ei mennyt Ultegran kampeen eikä Power2max spiderin kanssa. Pitää varmaan ottaa pora käteen. Ehkä joku patentti/mallisuojajuttu tuossa taustalla.

----------


## Aakoo

> Mites tällaisia kuuluu käyttää? Vaihtelen tässä dropperin vaijeria ja tulipa mieleen että voisiko näillä vähentää veden kulkua kuoren sisään?



Veden kulkua kuoren sisään voi vähentää tällaisilla tiivisteellä varustetuilla holkeilla.

----------


## nure

^Ainakin Jagwiren vaijerisettien mukana tulee noita pussillinen ja varmaan toimivat vaijerissa kuin vaijerissa.

----------


## paaton

> Veden kulkua kuoren sisään voi vähentää tällaisilla tiivisteellä varustetuilla holkeilla.



Shimanolla on myös omat tiivisteelliset päätyholkit. Mun mielestä ilman tiivistettä olevia ei kannata käyttää yhtään missään. Nuo siis aivan samannäköisiä kuin normit, mutta sisäpuolella O-rengas.

----------


## Aakoo

^Vähän nuo varmaan lisää kitkaa, mutta olen myös vaihtajan päähän noita laittanut.

----------


## Kuminauha

Dropperissa pieni kitkan lisäys ei paljoo haittaa.

----------


## M A

Näkökään ainakin tuotetietojen perusteella nuo olisi "sealed end caps" Katsotaan miten pelittää.
Vaihdevaijerin kanssa ei tässä pyörässä ole ikinä ollut ongelmia. Kevyemmin toki toimii nyt kuin 2v vanhalla vaijerilla ja kuorella.

----------

